# Any SMEPers!!!! 43 Testers! 22 BFP!!!!



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls,

On CD7 and DH and i have decided to go with SMEP this month.
I have had my first AF since my MC and i'm feeling very positive.
SMEP is aimed at Ladies like us so there's every chance that we could be successful this month.

Would anyone like to join me??

For ladies who haven't heard of SMEP here is the Info and the link is at the bottom for ladies who would like to see the detailed version 

''Try" every other night starting Day 8

Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks

Begin ovulation testing on Day 10

When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row

Skip one night, then do one last "try"

Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun

If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun.

Statistics coming in from women who write me show that about 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on the first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan. This assumes, of course, that you waited for a normal cycle to begin after your loss, and did not begin trying before having a period after a miscarriage. Many women do not ovulate in that first cycle.

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

KTJ006 :bfp: :happydance:
BeverleyLN :bfp: :happydance:
Lovebotlass17 :bfp: :happydance:
Shellideaks 15/2 :bfp: :happydance:
Hayaddie 27/2 :bfp: :happydance:
Auntylolo 29/2 :bfp: :happydance:
JrowenJ 26/4 :bfp: :happydance:
Threemakefive :bfp: :happydance:
Pattypea :bfp: :happydance:
Mamaspath :bfp: :happydance:
JF1414 :bfp: :happydance:
Bride2b :bfp: :happydance:
Jessica28 :bfp: :happydance:
Babee_Bugs :bfp: before chance to start SMEP :happydance:
Mom to 2 :bfp: :happydance:
Smythdm :bfp: :happydance:
Redmonkeysocks :bfp: :happydance:
Girlinyork :bfp: :happydance:
Snowflakes120 :bfp: :happydance:
Armymama2012 :bfp: :happydance:
28329 :bfp: :happydance:
Danielle1984 :bfp: :happydance:
Dove830 :bfp: :happydance:
Krystinab FXed !!
MrsJoannak FXed!!!
Beauts FXed!!!
CortneyMarie FXed!!!
BamBamsMaMa FXed!!!
Abagailb14 FXed!!!
Sunny skies FXed!!!
Hisgrace FXed!!!
JayneHard74 FXed!!!
Storked FXed!!!
Jennifer1212 FXed!!!
Kdk24 FXed!!!
amytrisha FXed!!!
nicola ttc FXed!!! 
dancing p FXed!!!
CatchBabyDust Fxed!!!
Tasha S. Fxed!!!
Ameronica FXed!!!
Spacegirl FXed!!!
ProfWife FXed!!!
AerisandAlex FXed!!!

Extra :dust: for my SMEP ladies!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

*Raises Hand* I am!! And I am promising myself that I am sticking to it! Last month, I said I was going to do SMEP but failed miserably and just BD'd everyday!! :haha:

I got pregnant the 1st time using SMEP so here's to hoping I have a sticky bean this time!

We :sex: on CD8 - today is CD10 so I start my OPK's today and will BD again tonight!! 

I'm not sure when to expect to OV. I have been as early as CD13 and as late as CD17. I also started B6 this cycle as the miscarriage shortened my LP to an undesirable length of 10 from 13!! 

FX for us!! Sorry for your loss Beverly.


----------



## jrowenj

I am in! Today is my cd 11. I took opk yesterday and hubby and i bd last night. Not sure if i will O on my usual day because last cycle i had a chemical pregnancy. Hoping to O this weekend! I started taking vitamin B6 and baby aspirin. Hoping to start 2012 with a BFP!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls,

Good to have some company on the SMEP mission!

Slightly behind you both I should get my positive OPK on CD13 well I should but we'll have to see if the MC has affected my cycles.

Let's keep each other updated girls, let me know when you get you positive OPK x


----------



## jrowenj

My cycle was slightly off after my mc in October then i got pregnant right away in December so im with you on figuring out when ovulation is coming. Hope we O on time and get our bfp! Will keep you posted!


----------



## parisprincess

I'm going to try this next month!! :thumbup:

I'm currently still healing from my mc and haven't gotten my first AF yet. But once I do, I will definitely be trying out the SMEP! FX for all you ladies :flower:


----------



## BeverleyLN

FXed for you too girls! 

SMEP was designed for Ladies in our position so at least one of us should get our BFP

Sending lots of :dust: keep us all posted!


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

Hi all, I am definately going to try this plan!! I am still waiting for my first period to appear after my miscarriage on 24th December, I was 22 weeks :cry: Me and the boyfriend have been trying for the last few days since my bleeding stopped, Im testing with OPKS everyday but only negatives so far! We gonna carry on as we are for now until either the dreaded :witch: arrives or we are incredibly lucky (which we are far from!) and get a :bfp:!!! Otherwise I will definately be here next month and in this club!!! Hopefully someone will start this group next month now!! 

Lucky :dust::dust::dust: to all xxx


----------



## BeverleyLN

xxCarrieAnnxx said:


> Hi all, I am definately going to try this plan!! I am still waiting for my first period to appear after my miscarriage on 24th December, I was 22 weeks :cry: Me and the boyfriend have been trying for the last few days since my bleeding stopped, Im testing with OPKS everyday but only negatives so far! We gonna carry on as we are for now until either the dreaded :witch: arrives or we are incredibly lucky (which we are far from!) and get a :bfp:!!! Otherwise I will definately be here next month and in this club!!! Hopefully someone will start this group next month now!!
> 
> Lucky :dust::dust::dust: to all xxx

So sorry to hear of your loss Hun I can't imagine how you must feel!
If I don't get lucky this cycle I will most definitely post a new thread for you to join but please keep us updated on this one too I would love to know when you get your BFP x


----------



## Hayaddie

oh oh oh!!! Count me in! I was actually just researching SMEP before I saw this thread! I jsut had my first AF since MC'ing on December 2nd. We BD'ed on CD8 I am CD10 today so I think that is a sign that I need to try this! Baby dust to all of you lovely ladies and let's all try to stay positive. I think that is one of the hardest parts of this whole process.


----------



## jrowenj

Are you ladies doing anything else besides opks such as bbt or checking cm? Also, thisismy first time using the opks. What is the best time of day totest? So sorry for your loss carrieann i cant imagine. Fx for january bfps


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Are you ladies doing anything else besides opks such as bbt or checking cm? Also, thisismy first time using the opks. What is the best time of day totest? So sorry for your loss carrieann i cant imagine. Fx for january bfps

I test about 4pm. They say afternoon/evening is best. Do it at the same time everyday. And try to hold your pee for 4 hours. I also limit my water intake in the afternoon before I use the OPK. Good luck!!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks snowflake!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Welcome Girls! 
Hayaddie I think that SMEP is definitely for you!!! Amazing how you've bee researching, doing all the right things AND cone across this thread today!
FXed for you Hunny it MUST be a sign!

jrowenj I haven't gotten to temping yet and I'm completely clueless at checking my cm although I will be looking out for the really stretchy stuff that I've noticed before (that's the good stuff right) I do know that lots of ewcm around the time AF is due is a pregnancy sign for me.

I will be using 2 opks a day one roughly 2 pm and the other at 7pm I've read on here a lot that ladies can get negatives early on in the day and positives late at night so I want to be 100% sure I catch it.

1 more day till my SMEP starts!


----------



## jrowenj

Bev, I haven't done the temp charting either. It seems confusing and I am not at that stage yet... and hopefully will get my BFP this month and not have to learn... I do, however take note of my cm and the 2 times that I got pregnant, i didn't use OPK but did :sex: every other day the week that I had sticky ewcm! 

Thanks for the info on when to use the OPK. I will start testing twice a day starting tomorrow! Do you use a specific brand of OPK? I bought mine on earlypregnancytest.com... i hope they work!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Your pretty much in the same boat as me I know temping can be really helpful but I dont know if I'm 'there' yet.... Maybe in 2 or 3 cycles I would give it a try.

With the opks don't use fmu try and wait out till 2 and 7.

I use the freedom brand opk but only because I can get them from morrisons I will order online next cycle along with some preseed but i'm very optimistic!


----------



## jrowenj

I love the optimism here!!! I also just bought "pregnancy tea." My sister in law drank this the month that she conceived. 

This is the one I bought and the one she used https://www.traditionalmedicinals.com/PregnancyTea


----------



## BeverleyLN

Definitely another little helper for next cycle too but we won't be needing anything else because this IS our month!!!


----------



## xxCarrieAnnxx

BeverleyLN said:


> xxCarrieAnnxx said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I am definately going to try this plan!! I am still waiting for my first period to appear after my miscarriage on 24th December, I was 22 weeks :cry: Me and the boyfriend have been trying for the last few days since my bleeding stopped, Im testing with OPKS everyday but only negatives so far! We gonna carry on as we are for now until either the dreaded :witch: arrives or we are incredibly lucky (which we are far from!) and get a :bfp:!!! Otherwise I will definately be here next month and in this club!!! Hopefully someone will start this group next month now!!
> 
> Lucky :dust::dust::dust: to all xxx
> 
> So sorry to hear of your loss Hun I can't imagine how you must feel!
> If I don't get lucky this cycle I will most definitely post a new thread for you to join but please keep us updated on this one too I would love to know when you get your BFP xClick to expand...

Thank you Bev, Loadsa :dust: to us xxx


----------



## jrowenj

Thinking my O is going to come this weekend as I was hoping :thumbup:

starting some slippery cm and hoping it becomes more fertile... hubby not feeling well tonight, so happy that it is our "night off" from dtd!!:sleep:


----------



## Hayaddie

I am feeling the same about the temperature charting. I think if I dont get PG in a couple of cycles then I might research that more. BD'ing everyother day is WAYYYYY more fun then checking my temperatures all the time! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

See I'm the opposite as ya'all!! But then again I really like to plan alot. So I LOVE charting. It stressed me less!! And there is no more guessing involved!!

My OPK yesterday was super negative. So not close to OVing yet... I'm going guess it will be this weekend - Sat or Sun. Which is perfect!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie... yes, way more fun!!

Snowflake... I think once I learned how to chart, I would enjoy it. I am an accountant, so I love numbers and details and organizing info... if I dont get my sticky bean this month, I am going to learn to chart and make it fun for myself... I think I am going to O Sat or Sunday too which would be great! Tonight is my :sex: night!!! Guess I better shave my legs haha!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie... yes, way more fun!!
> 
> Snowflake... I think once I learned how to chart, I would enjoy it. I am an accountant, so I love numbers and details and organizing info... if I dont get my sticky bean this month, I am going to learn to chart and make it fun for myself... I think I am going to O Sat or Sunday too which would be great! Tonight is my :sex: night!!! Guess I better shave my legs haha!

Haha! Funny! I too work with numbers all day long as well!! It is soooooo my personality to organize, plan and be detail orientated. I am such a dork.


----------



## Hayaddie

haha! You all are cracking me up! I think we are all O'ing this weekend! Get your legs shaved and your party panties on ladies! bahahaha :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Oh god girls i could scream!! DH has had to go away unexpectedly for the night for work reasons so i'm missing CD 8 which i wasn't too fussed over as i shouldn't be OV until CD 14 but my MIL called today and asked if her daughter could stay for a week from Monday (which will be CD 13 :dohh: ) as she's going over to Spain for a week in her apartment with FIL!! 

I said yes as no one knows we're TTC and i'm a push over but i'm so frustrated!! if all goes to plan i should get my positive OPK on Monday!! our spare room is right next to the master and the bed is getting a little squeaky from too much BDing :blush: .... guess we'll have to try the floor out for a week


----------



## Hayaddie

BeverleyLN said:


> Oh god girls i could scream!! DH has had to go away unexpectedly for the night for work reasons so i'm missing CD 8 which i wasn't too fussed over as i shouldn't be OV until CD 14 but my MIL called today and asked if her daughter could stay for a week from Monday (which will be CD 13 :dohh: ) as she's going over to Spain for a week in her apartment with FIL!!
> 
> I said yes as no one knows we're TTC and i'm a push over but i'm so frustrated!! if all goes to plan i should get my positive OPK on Monday!! our spare room is right next to the master and the bed is getting a little squeaky from too much BDing :blush: .... guess we'll have to try the floor out for a week


LOL!! We have a 4 year old whose room is right across the hall... We take to the floor ALOT! :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

I'll just have to keep DH motivated for a few hours so he doesn't fall asleep before she does.... Shes 16 so will know exactly what's happening if she happens to hear us!! No locks on our doors either so DH will have to stand up against it while I do my walking up the wall lol


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG. So I just held my pee for 4 hours and used an OPK. And got a faulty one! No lines ever showed up on the screen! So now I have to hold it for another 4 hours and do another test. This time I am peeing in a cup so if I get another faulty one I can just reuse the pee!! I tell ya!


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahahaha snowflake i was about to post about how badly i had to pee but had to wait til i got home so i could test!

Bev maybe you and hubs can have fun with it and pretend ur sneaking a boy in ur room and be quiet hahaha! Ughhthis week is dragggging! Hubby and i had an argument so good thi,g its bd night for us and we can have make up sex!


----------



## jrowenj

Close call last night but was able to get some use outta shaved legs! I think tomorrow will be the bigg O day! So, i am hoping for a plus sign on my opk! If tmrw is the expected oday, i should get a positive opk tonight??


----------



## Hayaddie

I still haven't really figured out the whole OPK thing! Last month I either used all of mine up before I got a positive, or I never O'ed so I am afraid I am not going to ever get a darker line! lol


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I still haven't really figured out the whole OPK thing! Last month I either used all of mine up before I got a positive, or I never O'ed so I am afraid I am not going to ever get a darker line! lol

Do you think maybe you didnt ovulate because of the mc? This is all so confusing!


----------



## jrowenj

Snowflake, i saw you are taking b6. Do you know much about it? I dont know if my LP has changed since mc because i had a chemical pregnancy the next cycle! I started taking b6 last week because i figured it couldnt hurt but now i am hoping it doesnt delay my Ov day :dohh:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. My OPK last night was super negative again. Not even a hint of a line this time. I feel like OV is ages away at this point. It should start to darken soon for me esp if I am going to OV this weekend. 

Jrowenj - It all depends on your body. Some girls get a positive 2 days before they OV. I get a 1 day notice so my positive is the day before I OV. Mine is "almost positive" 2 days before so I know I am getting close. You have to do it for a few cycles to determine what your body does if that makes sense.


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Snowflake, i saw you are taking b6. Do you know much about it? I dont know if my LP has changed since mc because i had a chemical pregnancy the next cycle! I started taking b6 last week because i figured it couldnt hurt but now i am hoping it doesnt delay my Ov day :dohh:

We were posting at the same time! From what I read it helps to lengthen your LP which I need. Mine was always 13 days but since the MC it has dropped to 10 days - last cycle I got an "extra day" but AF really started right after midnight so it really was only a few extra minutes!! 

So anyways, I also read that it will help any hormonal imbalances as well, like you, I figured it can't hurt right. So I am giving it a whirl. I also read that it can take 2-3 cycles sometimes for it extend the LP. It also helps PMS too - bonus!! 

From what I read it shouldn't extend the Follicular Phase and delay OV it should just extend your LP.


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks snowflake! Well, lets hope we get our bfp and wont have to try anything next cycle! One more question, sorry, how much b6 are you taking?


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Thanks snowflake! Well, lets hope we get our bfp and wont have to try anything next cycle! One more question, sorry, how much b6 are you taking?

100mg


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> I still haven't really figured out the whole OPK thing! Last month I either used all of mine up before I got a positive, or I never O'ed so I am afraid I am not going to ever get a darker line! lol
> 
> Do you think maybe you didnt ovulate because of the mc? This is all so confusing!Click to expand...

I am thinking that is probably what happened! This will be the first full month after my MC so HOPEFULLY everything is back on track. It is too soon to know if my MC was just one of this flukes or if something really is wrong. Can't do anything but :sex: lol!!


----------



## jrowenj

I think i had a faint line on my opk! Hope this means its coming soon! I am going to try again at 7pm! Fx fx fx! 

Praying for all my smep gals!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Ladies!

Well we had a major change of plan had to get packed up and drive to the in laws we're going to housesit here and watch SIL at the same time.
DH and I ended up BD lastnight and were gonna carry on tonight.... CD 10 today so will let you all know about my OPK later.

On another note does anyone feel pregnant? It's so weird I just feel pregnant, even when we BD last night it felt like it did the one time we :sex: when I was PG before?!? Zoo confused!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Count me in, I'm up for trying this :) x


----------



## BeverleyLN

Welcome Shellideaks!! SMEPing is definitely for you.

Keep us all updated Hun and this WILL be you cycle.... BFP for all my ladies on the SMEP!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bev, I am glad you and DH got to :sex: as scheduled!! Woo hoo!!!! :thumbup:
Also, about "feeling pregnant..." I don't "feel" pregnant, but ever since I had my mc, sex has felt different. Maybe our insides are still sensitive and healing and has to do with blood flow in the uterus?? This is just a guess!

Welcome, Shellie!!!:hi:

So, I am supposedly going to O tomorrow, but I haven't gotten my +OPK yet. I do feel crampy and my cm has increased, so this weekend should be eventful! TGIF and the night for DH and I to :sex: Gonna make a delish dinner and pop in a movie and have an at home date night!


----------



## Hayaddie

I haven't felt pregnant yet, but off and on I get the pregnant bloat feeling! I am CD13, but I havent gotten a +OPK yet. Beverley, maybe your cycle was off and you already are PG!! Are your tata's sore??? lol!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Just done my OPK and my test line is very obviously there but lighter than my control line?!? I'm so confused girls!

I'm gonna try and see if I can upload it on here I haven't had a line like this before? It's not as dark as a positive OPK but way darker than my usual negatives, I definitely had a two day light to regular flow followed by 5 days of brown discharge?


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Just done my OPK and my test line is very obviously there but lighter than my control line?!? I'm so confused girls!
> 
> I'm gonna try and see if I can upload it on here I haven't had a line like this before? It's not as dark as a positive OPK but way darker than my usual negatives, I definitely had a two day light to regular flow followed by 5 days of brown discharge?

When you talk about your flow do you mean this happened this week or are you referring to your AF that you had 10 days ago??

Try and upload a picture... maybe the line will get darker as you get closer to your OV day?? I was impatient and took an OPK this morning and I think I see a faint line so I am going to try again later this evening. Maybe you should test again in a few hours and see what happend... maybe you are going to ovulate early


----------



## BeverleyLN

I'm talking about AF that started 10 days ago but I think that I'm just being silly right now it's not a positive and maybe after my MC I am going to ovulate earlier than I did before.

Currently at the in laws so and on the iPad... I'm gonna try and upload it when I'm alone.
No one knows we're TTC... We BD last night and will tonight just in case I am going to ovulate earlier and I'll let you all know if my next OPK is darker or lighter.

This baby making stuff is confusing hard work!


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning chatty ladies!!

Bev - I am feeling so very positive this month as well for some reason! Don't know why but I am! Glad you got your BDing in last night! 

Welcome Shelli!

Jrow - I would DEF do another one in a few hours and see how they compare. I honestly rarely ever get a "true" positive where my line is darker than the control line but I know my body enough to know that that is a positive for me - if that makes sense!! 

AFM, my OPK's are still very negative - barely a line - still need to squint - hoping again for a darker line when I test today. We BD'd last night on CD12 and will prolly be taking a sexual siesta today bc I doubt my line will be a positive based off yesterday's tests!! So it's looking like I will OV on CD15... maybe... or CD16 - I'll have to wait and see!! 

I was so excited to see some EWCM last night too! It made me happy!


----------



## jrowenj

Isnt it sofunny how excited you get when you see cm?! 

Everyone's positivity is so uplifting! Ihave spurts of positivity and spurts of negativity. I jusr dont want to be disappointed again. Eveytime i feel negative, i start focusing on happy things! Since the next few days seem to be fertile for our group, im sending extra baby dust :dust:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Had another look at my OPK and feeling veeeery silly now :blush:

I got myself too excited, i swore if it was a positive i was going to buy a HPT kind of hoping i had a miracle baby tucked away.
Searched google for a hour and can see that lots of ladies get these kind of lines before they get their positive OPKs.

Well here's a pic of CD10 OPK anyways.... Let me know when you get your positives girls!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3557.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## jrowenj

Yea, bev! You better bd tonight!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

i'm very happy it's getting nice and dark!!

hopefully i'll get a proper positive in a day or two x


----------



## jrowenj

Ughhhh I keep trying to upload my photo of my OPK but it is saying the file is invalid :dohh:


----------



## Hayaddie

That is exactly how my lines always look! I dont hink I have ever gotten one darker than that... So what does that mean? Anyone know? Is O close? Or is that what it looks like all month long except when it gets darker than the test line?


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> That is exactly how my lines always look! I dont hink I have ever gotten one darker than that... So what does that mean? Anyone know? Is O close? Or is that what it looks like all month long except when it gets darker than the test line?

I believe that it means that the surge is light... I have been getting no line at all since I have been testing all week not even a LIGHT line, but today (day before i am supposed to O) I took the test and it is very faint! 

Do you have a faint all month long??? It's NEVER negative???


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hayaddie this is this darkest negative one i have ever gotten, here's a pic of my OPKs when i conceived in November you can see i had nothing until CD 13 so that's why i'm so confused with this one?! 

I'm just gonna BD tonight and see if i can call into Morrisons with DH to get a extra pack of OPKs so i can test twice a day.

Jrowenj that is sooo frustrating!!
 



Attached Files:







CAM_0009.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 50


----------



## jrowenj

This was my OPK at 10 in the MORNING! I took one last night around 7 and it was stark white... not even a glimpse of a line... so, I am hoping for a darker line tonight! What time do you ladies suggest I take another test?!


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj said:


> View attachment 324513
> 
> 
> This was my OPK at 10 in the MORNING! I took one last night around 7 and it was stark white... not even a glimpse of a line... so, I am hoping for a darker line tonight! What time do you ladies suggest I take another test?!

Don't take one so early, if you can take one at 2pm-3pm and another at 7pm-8pm and try not to drink too much a couple of hours before.
I also won't test if the pee is very diluted and definitely don't use FMU x


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324513
> 
> 
> This was my OPK at 10 in the MORNING! I took one last night around 7 and it was stark white... not even a glimpse of a line... so, I am hoping for a darker line tonight! What time do you ladies suggest I take another test?!
> 
> Don't take one so early, if you can take one at 2pm-3pm and another at 7pm-8pm and try not to drink too much a couple of hours before.
> I also won't test if the pee is very diluted and definitely don't use FMU xClick to expand...

I know! I was impatient and tested early... good thing I have a bunch of tests hahaha!! I am just happy because my morning one was faint which makes me think that it will be darker when I test this afternoon:happydance:

You must be ovulating early. The cycle after my first miscarriage, I definitely O'ed way later than usual... so, i'm sure that our cycles need time to regulate... Early O is better than no O!


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324513
> 
> 
> This was my OPK at 10 in the MORNING! I took one last night around 7 and it was stark white... not even a glimpse of a line... so, I am hoping for a darker line tonight! What time do you ladies suggest I take another test?!
> 
> Don't take one so early, if you can take one at 2pm-3pm and another at 7pm-8pm and try not to drink too much a couple of hours before.
> I also won't test if the pee is very diluted and definitely don't use FMU xClick to expand...
> 
> I know! I was impatient and tested early... good thing I have a bunch of tests hahaha!! I am just happy because my morning one was faint which makes me think that it will be darker when I test this afternoon:happydance:
> 
> You must be ovulating early. The cycle after my first miscarriage, I definitely O'ed way later than usual... so, i'm sure that our cycles need time to regulate... Early O is better than no O!Click to expand...

Definitely! pretty sure i O'd 2 weeks after my MC too i had a positive OPK but i may have just gotten the surge without releasing the egg....

Can't wait to see that positive line now!!


----------



## jrowenj

I just realized... if I am THIS bad with testing just for ovulation... how am i going to last 15 days before taking an HPT?!


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies! I'm only on cycle day 2 at the moment (need to update my ticker lol) so I'm a little behind you all but I shall be coming here for OPK advice when I start testing. It confuses the hell out of me haha. Good luck with the BD'ing :D x


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj i am not testing till the 1st of feb the earliest!! if my cycles are still 26-27 which i think they will be the witch will be due on the 30th-31st so the 1st of Feb will be 1 day out for me.

Your very welcome Shelli we are all going to get our BFP this cycle! 

:dust:


----------



## Hayaddie

Well this month I started testing CD10 and it has been super super light since then and I am on CD13 now. I just figured it meant it was coming soon? lol! Last month I dont really know what happened. I had just MC'ed and I was crazy OPK testing and I ran out of them before it was even close to a positive! This month I am trying to be a bit more relaxed and just test every afternoon around 4 and BD.. that's my strategy :) Hopefully either today or tomorrow I will get a daker line... P.S. Beverely that line looks like a positive to me!


----------



## jrowenj

Well, guess who shaved her legs and got her party panties on....

:shhh:


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Well, guess who shaved her legs and got her party panties on....
> 
> :shhh:

WOOT WOOT!!!:winkwink:


----------



## jrowenj

my 2pm OPK test... we are getting there! The instructions said that if the line is not as dark as the control line than it is technically negative??

So, is this is considered negative??? I am still so stinkin confused!!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrow- Looking good girl. By standards that is not positive yet. However, I never seem to catch my true positive and pass off what others would consider a negative as a positive. I must have a short surge or something. And I just don't have enough OPK's to do them 3x a day, ya know!! 

AFM, just did my OPK. Getting darker but not quite there yet. We're gonna skip tonight and BD tomorrow. :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hmmmm. Should I skip BD tonight and do it tomorrow since my line isn't super dark?!


----------



## jrowenj

Soooo frustrated... took another OPK at 6pm tonight after having a positive result and the 6pm test was negative... what does this mean?!?!?!?!


----------



## BeverleyLN

That is weird?!! Maybe your earlier one was positive? It looked pretty dark.

What CD are you on?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Just got my positive!! It's as dark as the control line after 1 minute!! 
My SMEP has turned into BD every day from CD9!

Will upload pics of today's test later on just hope my uterus has time to get a good lining ready for a egg I've ovulated two days early!


----------



## shellideaks

Ooooh good luck :D


----------



## jrowenj

Gooooo Bev!!! So exciting!! 

Any other updates from any other ladies??

As for me... I am taking yesterday's OPK as a positive. If my body is "back to normal" I was supposed to get a positive yesterday and O today, so I am good to go! I was also researching all last night about LH surges and OPK and it said that some women have a fade in-fade out result which means that it starts off light, gets dark to positive point then fades back out to no line. The article said that some women's LH surges only last an hour or so and that is why a lot of women MISS their surge and NEVER get a true positive! 

That being said, yesterday at 10am, I had a fade in light positive then at 2pm I had a pretty dark line and then at 7 I had NO line... so, my surge was somewhere between those hours! They said it's perfectly normal and that the surge just means that the egg WILL BE released within the next 12-36 hours and the negative DOES NOT mean that I already O'ed. 

So, HUbby and I :sex: last night and I am hoping that his :spermy:little swimmers stick around and wait for the egg!!!! I had loads of ewcm last night and after we DTD, I laid in an elevated position!!

Sorry for my LOOOONG post... but thought maybe it would answer any of your OPK questions. Here is a REALLY good link that explains it!

https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/...ts/lhsurge.htm


----------



## shellideaks

I'm gonna have a good read of this, LH surges confuse me. I only tried OPK's for the first time last month and I never got a line as dark as the control line. What you're saying makes sense though so I feel a little more prepared for this month now :) x

EDIT - It's saying the link doesn't work, page not found?


----------



## snowflakes120

Jrow - Glad you BD'd last night! And read a bit more about how the OPK's work. There sure is alot of stuff to know about them!

Bev - Hooray for a positive test and being early too!

Addie - How's your OPK's looking??

AFM, just got my positive too!! I am thrilled so OV should be coming soon!! Most likely tomorrow. I usually only get 1 days notice. We BD'd this AM so I hope some of hubby's swimmers get up there and last for my eggy.


----------



## jrowenj

Not sure why the link wont work...

Yea, snowflake!

My update... got a positive opk at 3pm today. I am so confused but not stressing. Just gonna get to bd'ing again tonight! Not too sure about the whole temping thing but have been taking my bbt the past few mornings just to see if i get a rise in temp sunday or monday... then the 2ww begins!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls... I'm having food with DH and I had got serious OV pains! Can't wait to get back and BD

I am so sure that I'm getting my sticky bean this month!!

:dust:


----------



## Hayaddie

I just tested this afternoon and got the darkest I have gotten so far so I'm thinking I am about there!! BD'ing all weekend for sure and praying for a sticky bean! I am not so nervous for the 2WW since all of us are pretty much on the same schedule lol!


----------



## jrowenj

:dust:

Extra dust this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good stuff Hayaddie and Bev!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Yes lots of dust!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls!

Here is a pic of my OPKs from CD 10 and CD 11 the bottom one is CD 11.

Had terrible OV pains last night! we BDed late last night and will again sometime today but i feel like we've done it! 

Feeling very, very confident but i'm still going to follow the plan all the way through.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3560.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## BeverleyLN

Taking a bit of a break from B&B girls, DH has told me I'm waaaaay to obsessed and if I don't relax it's not going to happen so I will be back in a couple of weeks to let you all know if either the witch has arrived or my sticky bean has!

:dust: for all my SMEP ladies, keep positive this is our month x


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Taking a bit of a break from B&B girls, DH has told me I'm waaaaay to obsessed and if I don't relax it's not going to happen so I will be back in a couple of weeks to let you all know if either the witch has arrived or my sticky bean has!
> 
> :dust: for all my SMEP ladies, keep positive this is our month x

See ya in a few, Bev!

My update... got to BD again last night, so I am on schedule with the smep! I think I O'ed at some point yesterday/last night. Have only been taking my temp for the past few days, but it jumped from 97.3 range to 98.0 this morning.. so, I think that is good! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Hayaddie

I cant wait for an update Bev!

I got a BD in last night and I am trying for one today too... I had a darker OPK yesterday afternoon so I decided to use my last one last night and it was back to being light... I dont have a clue what that means but my ewcm was there (TMI) so I am hoping I have either already O'ed or it is on the way but I am feeling really positive!


----------



## jrowenj

Ugghhh.....so, i think im getting sick! Just started feeling a sore throat coming on. I hope it doesnt affect anything :cry:


----------



## snowflakes120

See ya soon Bev hopefully with a positive test!

Addie - Hooray for getting BDing in this weekend.

Jrow - Feel better soon!

AFM, still waiting to OV - It basically has to be today bc I got my positive OPK on Saturday. I thought I OV'd Saturday bc I had a smallish temp raise yesterday but todays temp went down so I guess I didn't. I am quite annoyed to tell you the truth. We did BD Sat & Sun so we are good in that department. Going to again tonight. Hopefully tomorrow my temp raises a good enough bit to indicate I OV'd.


----------



## jrowenj

Snowflake- ughh dont get frustrated. I am frustrated too! I am slightly inconsistent with my temps so i dont know when i ov'd. Had major ewcm Saturday and I had pretty bad cramps in my ovary early afternoon yesterday but my temps arepretty low. Dh and i got to bd fri and sat but not last night. Im feeling pessimistic today. Booooo! Gonna bd tonight.


----------



## threemakefive

I'm new to the post...but I've been stalking :) Thinking I might join in on the SMEPers....anyone done it before and had good outcome? I am ttc after my first loss of my third pregnancy :( I am CD 9...is it too ok that I missed BD on CD 8?


----------



## jrowenj

Welcome! The more the merrier! Sorry for your loss. The 2 times i was pregnant, my dh and ibd'd every other day during my fertile window and it worked but they resulted in mc so i would say it works. This month i am following a more strict smep and using opks. I think its ok to start now and miss cd 8. Good luck!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Welcome! The more the merrier! Sorry for your loss. The 2 times i was pregnant, my dh and ibd'd every other day during my fertile window and it worked but they resulted in mc so i would say it works. This month i am following a more strict smep and using opks. I think its ok to start now and miss cd 8. Good luck!

Thank you :) Sorry to hear of your losses. Thanks for letting me join it, seems like it will be a lucky and sticky thread :) the plan seems pretty full proof :) So has everyone else already hit their O day?


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome 3 make 5!! It worked for me the cycle I got my BFP but it sadly ended in a BO. You can do the same plan but with odd CD's numbers so instead of BDing on 8,10,12 etc. You would do 9, 11, 13 etc... :) I should be OVing today perhaps...

jrow- Thanks for the encouragement!! I need it! I've been having cramps and OV pains the past few days! Jealous of your major EWCM. I barely get any - just the tiniest bit!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Welcome! The more the merrier! Sorry for your loss. The 2 times i was pregnant, my dh and ibd'd every other day during my fertile window and it worked but they resulted in mc so i would say it works. This month i am following a more strict smep and using opks. I think its ok to start now and miss cd 8. Good luck!
> 
> Thank you :) Sorry to hear of your losses. Thanks for letting me join it, seems like it will be a lucky and sticky thread :) the plan seems pretty full proof :) So has everyone else already hit their O day?Click to expand...

I think i O'd yesterday. Had a positive opk saturday, lots of ewcm saturday. Sunday had ov cramps. Nothing going on today except for a hint of a sore throat ,which im not happy about! Currently on cd18 expecting af on jan 27th


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks Snowflakes, that is what I was thinking of doing, but wasn't sure. My opk started with no line two days ago to a very faint one yesterday, I think I might be getting closer :) 

Jrow, I had some ewcm this morning so that must mean I am close, right? Sorry to hear of your sore throat, and hope af doesnt show up on the 27th  My next af should be expected sometime around the 4th of Feb. Good luck ladies :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Thanks Snowflakes, that is what I was thinking of doing, but wasn't sure. My opk started with no line two days ago to a very faint one yesterday, I think I might be getting closer :)
> 
> Jrow, I had some ewcm this morning so that must mean I am close, right? Sorry to hear of your sore throat, and hope af doesnt show up on the 27th  My next af should be expected sometime around the 4th of Feb. Good luck ladies :)

If u had ewcm this morning, i would get to bd'ing tonight!


----------



## jrowenj

Snowflake-trying to understand charting. Stalked your chart and it shows 2 temps the same then a rise yesterday but youre sayibg that because it went down a degree today thatyesterdays raise didnt mean O?


----------



## snowflakes120

jrow - Yea, you should have 3 raised temps in a row for Ovulation. But you inspired me to put in a fake higher temp for tomorrow to see what FF would do and it gave me cross hairs for OV on CD14 so I might be wrong. 

Because I got a lower temp today I figured my higher temp was due to lack of sleep - we went to a wedding Sat night and went to bed at 2:30 and I temp at 6. I don't know now- I'm super confused. Still gonna BD tonight though. 

This cycle for me is super odd. And my chart is all jacked up this month. I have been charting since March of last year. My follicular phase temps have never ever been this high before OV. I don't know what to think.


----------



## Hayaddie

Welcome 3make5! 
How was everyone's weekend?? I have been having crazy lower tummy cramps and twinges. Im just going to hope and assume those are O pains! I ran out of OPK's and i dont wanna spend anymore money on them this month! Lol we are gonna BD today and tomorrow and finally get some rest from eachother! :) FX'ed!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrow - Yea, you should have 3 raised temps in a row for Ovulation. But you inspired me to put in a fake higher temp for tomorrow to see what FF would do and it gave me cross hairs for OV on CD14 so I might be wrong.
> 
> Because I got a lower temp today I figured my higher temp was due to lack of sleep - we went to a wedding Sat night and went to bed at 2:30 and I temp at 6. I don't know now- I'm super confused. Still gonna BD tonight though.
> 
> This cycle for me is super odd. And my chart is all jacked up this month. I have been charting since March of last year. My follicular phase temps have never ever been this high before OV. I don't know what to think.

I bet it has something to do with lack of sleep. Also, did you drink amy alcohol that night??

I took my last 2 OpKs today and both are negative... So I guess I o'd yesterday or this morning??? 

Do you ladies think that by not bd'ing last night, my odds are less?? Also, I am nervous that O'ing on cd 18 of a 28 day cycle is bad so I hope I o'd yesterday... Opinions??


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Welcome 3make5!
> How was everyone's weekend?? I have been having crazy lower tummy cramps and twinges. Im just going to hope and assume those are O pains! I ran out of OPK's and i dont wanna spend anymore money on them this month! Lol we are gonna BD today and tomorrow and finally get some rest from eachother! :) FX'ed!

Good luck!!! Also, i get my OPKs on earlypregnancytest.com and they are really affordable.. however, we are ALL going to get our BFP's this month, so you won't be needing that site afterall!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Snowflakes, that is what I was thinking of doing, but wasn't sure. My opk started with no line two days ago to a very faint one yesterday, I think I might be getting closer :)
> 
> Jrow, I had some ewcm this morning so that must mean I am close, right? Sorry to hear of your sore throat, and hope af doesnt show up on the 27th  My next af should be expected sometime around the 4th of Feb. Good luck ladies :)
> 
> If u had ewcm this morning, i would get to bd'ing tonight!Click to expand...

Yeah I did have ewcm, then this afternoon its kinda watery (sorry if tmi) But I hear that is a good sign too?? And yes we are Bd'ing tonight for sure :)


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Welcome 3make5!
> How was everyone's weekend?? I have been having crazy lower tummy cramps and twinges. Im just going to hope and assume those are O pains! I ran out of OPK's and i dont wanna spend anymore money on them this month! Lol we are gonna BD today and tomorrow and finally get some rest from eachother! :) FX'ed!
> 
> Good luck!!! Also, i get my OPKs on earlypregnancytest.com and they are really affordable.. however, we are ALL going to get our BFP's this month, so you won't be needing that site afterall!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Exactly!! That's why I am not letting myself buy anymore this month! I would rather blow the money on a positive prego test:happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

I hate the 2ww! I am the biggest symptom spotter on earth! My dh keeps saying "i think we made a babyyy this weekend!" Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Snowflake make sure you update us on your temp tmrw morn!


----------



## Hayaddie

I'm thinking im not gonna rely on the OPK's anymore, my hubby and my bank account really prefer just BD'ing all the time! Lol 2WW = me being a crazy symptom spotting lady so don't feel bad! I am seriously badddddd! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I'm thinking im not gonna rely on the OPK's anymore, my hubby and my bank account really prefer just BD'ing all the time! Lol 2WW = me being a crazy symptom spotting lady so don't feel bad! I am seriously badddddd! :)

Lol!!! I hear ya! Im glad im not alone! I had the worst dizzy spell today followed by a wave of nausea so bad i had to lay down for a minute but didnt wake up until an hour later!!! Trying not to read into it being i am only 1 or 2 dpo!


----------



## Hayaddie

Well why we are symptom spotting I must add that my lower back starting aching tonight!! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Well why we are symptom spotting I must add that my lower back starting aching tonight!! Lol

Hahaha! What cd are you on?


----------



## Hayaddie

I'm pretty sure I am CD 16.. You??


----------



## jrowenj

Cd 18!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hi, ladies!

Today is CD 1 for me, my first AF after my ectopic pregnancy and left tube removal I had on 9 December. I am so excited! I just looked this up today and hubby agreed to do it. He actually wanted to have sex every day but I told him every other day until we get that positive OPK lol. Horny man. I hope this works. 

I'm taking Fertility Blend for Women, I'm charting my BBT (did this last cycle after the miscarriage), and I'm using OPKs. 

Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> Today is CD 1 for me, my first AF after my ectopic pregnancy and left tube removal I had on 9 December. I am so excited! I just looked this up today and hubby agreed to do it. He actually wanted to have sex every day but I told him every other day until we get that positive OPK lol. Horny man. I hope this works.
> 
> I'm taking Fertility Blend for Women, I'm charting my BBT (did this last cycle after the miscarriage), and I'm using OPKs.
> 
> Good luck to you ladies!

Sorry for your loss. Good luck. Keep us posted!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Cd 18!

Ohhhhh we are pretty close then! I am going to TRY not to test until February 1st.... But I am sure I won't be able to wait it out that long!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Cd 18!
> 
> Ohhhhh we are pretty close then! I am going to TRY not to test until February 1st.... But I am sure I won't be able to wait it out that long!Click to expand...

I am a poas addict so dont ask me to help u not test! Lolololol


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Cd 18!
> 
> Ohhhhh we are pretty close then! I am going to TRY not to test until February 1st.... But I am sure I won't be able to wait it out that long!Click to expand...
> 
> I am a poas addict so dont ask me to help u not test! LololololClick to expand...

Bummer! I need one of us to have some self-control lol!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi girls and welcome newbies!

Had to come back for a quick update! Well last night was our last consecutive night I'm exhausted!! Have to say I think we've done it!!! 
Im 2dpo on CD 14 and I just KNOW we've made ourselves a baby!!
Since yesterday my nips have been killing me!! Could sleep forever and woke up with a stuffy nose.....

I'm so excited!!! Think we will probably skip the last night we'll have to see if we have the energy but I'm pretty sure my cervix has closed now so the little swimmers wouldn't get in anyways! 

Testing on the 29th as SMEP says and I can't wait!!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Hi girls and welcome newbies!
> 
> Had to come back for a quick update! Well last night was our last consecutive night I'm exhausted!! Have to say I think we've done it!!!
> Im 2dpo on CD 14 and I just KNOW we've made ourselves a baby!!
> Since yesterday my nips have been killing me!! Could sleep forever and woke up with a stuffy nose.....
> 
> I'm so excited!!! Think we will probably skip the last night we'll have to see if we have the energy but I'm pretty sure my cervix has closed now so the little swimmers wouldn't get in anyways!
> 
> Testing on the 29th as SMEP says and I can't wait!!

I agree! This baby making stuff is tiring! haha!!! Wow... you have sore bb's already?? I hope you made a bambino!!!


I am 2 dpo and only symptoms I can spot is some twinges in my lower abs and a heavy feeling like I have to go to the bathroom... never thought I would be wanting sore bbs!!!


----------



## jrowenj

TMI ALERT!! 

Sorry for posting so soon again, but... i was sitting having breakfast with DH and I felt like a gush and my undies were very wet feeling so I excused myself to check it out in the bathroom and I had LOADS of lotiony, creamy very white... i never had this before... hoping it is a good sign!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

That sounds like a good sign to me jrowenj!! I had lots of that lotiony cm when I was PG last but didn't get it till after my bfp..... FXed!!

:dust:


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Snowflake make sure you update us on your temp tmrw morn!

Well it went up today so FF put my crosshairs at CD14 as OV. Kinda bummed. We only BD'd that day and not the day before. Temp wasn't as high as I hoped either.

No symptoms for me yet.

Prolly will end up testing around 1/25 or so.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Snowflake make sure you update us on your temp tmrw morn!
> 
> Well it went up today so FF put my crosshairs at CD14 as OV. Kinda bummed. We only BD'd that day and not the day before. Temp wasn't as high as I hoped either.Click to expand...

Don't be bummed!! Is that the day you BD'd in the morning?? Also, they say spermies can live up to 3 days inside, so if you BD'd before that then you have great chance!! FXd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> That sounds like a good sign to me jrowenj!! I had lots of that lotiony cm when I was PG last but didn't get it till after my bfp..... FXed!!
> 
> :dust:

AHHH!!! I don't want to get excited because then I will be disappointed, but I can't deny that I am very hopeful and excited!!!

My very good friend is ttc also and her AF is due Thursday and she is 80% sure she is preggo... I hope she is and I hope we all are too!!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Good morning ladies,

I was just researching ClearBlue Easy Fertility Monitor and OMG, I had no idea it cost that much! I'm thinking about spending the money on it though, like today! Is it really worth it? I use OPKs, but that's a pain in the butt. I'm planning on spending $150 on this...wha? Please, anybody used this product?


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I was just researching ClearBlue Easy Fertility Monitor and OMG, I had no idea it cost that much! I'm thinking about spending the money on it though, like today! Is it really worth it? I use OPKs, but that's a pain in the butt. I'm planning on spending $150 on this...wha? Please, anybody used this product?

Yowzas!!! I never used it. I use internet cheapies and they seem to work really well, but I did have to test 2 times a day so it is kind of annoying. 

Sorry, I am no help!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

jrowenj said:


> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies,
> 
> I was just researching ClearBlue Easy Fertility Monitor and OMG, I had no idea it cost that much! I'm thinking about spending the money on it though, like today! Is it really worth it? I use OPKs, but that's a pain in the butt. I'm planning on spending $150 on this...wha? Please, anybody used this product?
> 
> Yowzas!!! I never used it. I use internet cheapies and they seem to work really well, but I did have to test 2 times a day so it is kind of annoying.
> 
> Sorry, I am no help!Click to expand...

No, you're great help! You have actually talked me out of it lololol! I have issues. One minute, I wanted it, and then I'm like, "Hold up, I never had an issue getting pregnant before. OPKs work when I use them two or three times a day during my fertile week. And I really could spend $150 on gas and other great things." Phew. I almost lost my mind there for a second. Thanks!


----------



## jrowenj

had some wild, vivid dreams last night... hmmmm.....


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay! Everyone is having good signs! Since I ran out of OPK's I am just going to have to take a wild guess that I OV'ed yesterday... So that puts me at 1dpo. I belly felt like I had jumping beans in it and weird cramps like all day long. That was probably O right????? Sheesh I am confused. We have BD'ed for the last 3 days and I know we are supposed to skip a day but I am going to try for some BD'ing tonight for good luck!FX'ed!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Sounds good hayaddie! I think we've all got enough BDing this cycle to get our BFPs.

Update for me feeling very damp down there.. FXed!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## threemakefive

Little help please girls, as I am not very good at this ttc thing lol I have used my opks for the last 2 days with no line at all besides control line, well I had ewcm yesterday morn so we bd'ed last night, check again today and had ewcm(even did the water test to be sure it wasn't leftover swimmers-sorry if tmi) so do you think I could have o'd or am about to and it didn't show up on opk? Im at CD 10 or 11, is that too soon in my about 28 day cycle ?? my cervix is slightly high but still reachable and sorta soft, was a little more soft yesterday than today, but not sure about open/closed as I haven't felt it since d and c so I know that probably changed it some....Thanks for any help

And gl to all you who just O'd :)


----------



## snowflakes120

3 make 5 - I bet you are getting close. Keep up the OPK's. CD9 or CD10 is usually a bit early for 28 day cycle. You've got to be getting close though. Remember to hold your pee for 4 hours before taking the OPK and make sure you take it in the afternoon.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Very con fussing 3 makes 5.... If you feel that you will OV soon I would go with your intuition and get BDing.
Use your opks mid afternoon and try and drink little as possible it could just be a case of getting your surge after using your OPK and the surge being over before you do your next.
If you get OV pains watch out for those if I didn't use the OPKs I would have known when I was OV by the pains.

GL Hun :dust:


----------



## shellideaks

I'm still only on cycle day 6, this month is dragging already. I just want ovulation to come lol!

You all sound like you've been super busy BD'ing, FX'd you get those :bfp:'s!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Just 2 more days until you can start SMEPing! Trust me once CD 8 gets here it will fly... Well until you've finished your BDing then it will draaaag


----------



## jrowenj

Sooooo i had this white yellowish stringy stretchy cm tonight. Wtf was that?!?!?!?! Also crampy....i hate the 2ww!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Little help please girls, as I am not very good at this ttc thing lol I have used my opks for the last 2 days with no line at all besides control line, well I had ewcm yesterday morn so we bd'ed last night, check again today and had ewcm(even did the water test to be sure it wasn't leftover swimmers-sorry if tmi) so do you think I could have o'd or am about to and it didn't show up on opk? Im at CD 10 or 11, is that too soon in my about 28 day cycle ?? my cervix is slightly high but still reachable and sorta soft, was a little more soft yesterday than today, but not sure about open/closed as I haven't felt it since d and c so I know that probably changed it some....Thanks for any help
> 
> And gl to all you who just O'd :)

Get to bding! Sounds like ov is coming any day! Fx!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Sick of the 2ww too! I'm feeling really positive been very tired, got little bumps on my areolas like I did last time my bbs feel fuller too, getting a few cramps but had a horrible dream last night! Basically the whole dream was DH and I and our families on holiday and half way through I dreamt that AF turned up 2 days early but it was huge clots! I'm talking the size of a saucer!

Really has freaked me out! The problem is when I found out I was pregnant before the same night I dreamt I miscarried and 11 days later I did!
Not sure wether to take it as a good sign that I'm having vivid dreams ( I FELT the clots coming out ) or that my body is preparing me for another bad outcome?!

Not going to tell DH I don't want to worry him.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Found this website and this is what is says about dreaming of AF.... Could be good or bad.... Still very confused! 


To dream of menstruation indicates that you are releasing your pent-up tension and worry. It signals an end to the difficult times and the beginning of relaxation. Some creative energy is being released or recognized. Alternatively, the dream means that you are denying your feminine side.

For women in particular, dreaming of their menstrual cycle when it is not time yet may indicate your anxiety about your cycle. It may sometimes signal an early or unexpected period.*Studies have also shown that more vivid dreams seem to coincide with a woman's menstrual cycle. Dreams about being pregnant, giving birth, or motherhood* occur more often while a woman is ovulating.*


And found this one too sounds a little more positive.. The dream did feel more like a miscarriage than AF

But one need not be in the last trimester to have miscarriage dreams. These dreams may begin as soon as the time of conception and can continue throughout the pregnancy. Anxiety, fear, hormonal fluctuations - all are the culprits for these dreams. Talk about these dreams with your partner or a trusted friend. Keeping them secret only gives the dreams more power, allowing anxiety to build which can then cause more of these type of dreams. Expressing your fear can help alleviate this pressure.


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Sick of the 2ww too! I'm feeling really positive been very tired, got little bumps on my areolas like I did last time my bbs feel fuller too, getting a few cramps but had a horrible dream last night! Basically the whole dream was DH and I and our families on holiday and half way through I dreamt that AF turned up 2 days early but it was huge clots! I'm talking the size of a saucer!
> 
> Really has freaked me out! The problem is when I found out I was pregnant before the same night I dreamt I miscarried and 11 days later I did!
> Not sure wether to take it as a good sign that I'm having vivid dreams ( I FELT the clots coming out ) or that my body is preparing me for another bad outcome?!
> 
> Not going to tell DH I don't want to worry him.

Honestly just think that youre anxious and maybe fear another mc in back of your mind. I dontthink this dream should cncern you. Positive thoughts, hun!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Common symptoms at 3 dpo is mild cramps and pretty sure i feel some. I sure hope so bc dh is getting knee surgery next month which means prob wnt bealbe to bd as he will be recovering!


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> Sick of the 2ww too! I'm feeling really positive been very tired, got little bumps on my areolas like I did last time my bbs feel fuller too, getting a few cramps but had a horrible dream last night! Basically the whole dream was DH and I and our families on holiday and half way through I dreamt that AF turned up 2 days early but it was huge clots! I'm talking the size of a saucer!
> 
> Really has freaked me out! The problem is when I found out I was pregnant before the same night I dreamt I miscarried and 11 days later I did!
> Not sure wether to take it as a good sign that I'm having vivid dreams ( I FELT the clots coming out ) or that my body is preparing me for another bad outcome?!
> 
> Not going to tell DH I don't want to worry him.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly just think that youre anxious and maybe fear another mc in back of your mind. I dontthink this dream should cncern you. Positive thoughts, hun!!!Click to expand...

Thank you I think you're right I'm just worried that another MC will set me back again ( really would like a baby in my arms for Christmas ) 

I am feeling very positive! I am absolutely exhausted!! Feel like ive climbed a mountain! And I slept for almost 11 hours last night and could have slept longer!


----------



## snowflakes120

Bev - I have been absolutely beat these past few days! So exhausted! I have fallen asleep on the couch which I never ever do! Hoping its good! Also my temp went up today which I am so happy about! But we have been super busy lately so maybe its just that though...

I too had weird dreams last night. I had a horrible dream that we lost our dog and someone returned us the wrong dog and it was just awful. We found her but she had cuts all over her and was bleeding. It really upset me as our dog is basically our baby! We just love her to death!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Bev - I have been absolutely beat these past few days! So exhausted! I have fallen asleep on the couch which I never ever do! Hoping its good! Also my temp went up today which I am so happy about! But we have been super busy lately so maybe its just that though...
> 
> I too had weird dreams last night. I had a horrible dream that we lost our dog and someone returned us the wrong dog and it was just awful. We found her but she had cuts all over her and was bleeding. It really upset me as our dog is basically our baby! We just love her to death!!

Sounds promising!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Such a worry wart. I only bd'd the days leading up too O day. Didnt bd on O day..... think im still in for the running??????


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Such a worry wart. I only bd'd the days leading up too O day. Didnt bd on O day..... think im still in for the running??????

Yup, your totally in for the running! They say 2 days and 1 day before and day of are of the greatest chance.

I got 2 days before and day of and day after. Eh. We'll see.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hopefully horrible dreams and exhaustion are our early symptoms snowflake!! Also went with SIL to make sure the horses water wasn't frozen and almost threw up because of the horsey smell which usually doesn't bother me? Had a huge glob of creamy cm and my bbs have goten a bit veiny!

Jrowenj you have to remember that odds are better if the swimmers are there waiting for the egg vs the egg waiting for the swimmers and they can live for quite a while so you are absolutely still in with a chance!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Hopefully horrible dreams and exhaustion are our early symptoms snowflake!! Also went with SIL to make sure the horses water wasn't frozen and almost threw up because of the horsey smell which usually doesn't bother me? Had a huge glob of creamy cm and my bbs have goten a bit veiny!
> 
> Jrowenj you have to remember that odds are better if the swimmers are there waiting for the egg vs the egg waiting for the swimmers and they can live for quite a while so you are absolutely still in with a chance!

Thanks. I am just analyzing everthing!!!! 

How many dpo are you?


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully horrible dreams and exhaustion are our early symptoms snowflake!! Also went with SIL to make sure the horses water wasn't frozen and almost threw up because of the horsey smell which usually doesn't bother me? Had a huge glob of creamy cm and my bbs have goten a bit veiny!
> 
> Jrowenj you have to remember that odds are better if the swimmers are there waiting for the egg vs the egg waiting for the swimmers and they can live for quite a while so you are absolutely still in with a chance!
> 
> Thanks. I am just analyzing everthing!!!!
> 
> How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

I'm thinking that I OVed either late Saturday or early hours of Sunday I had a very positive OPK on Saturday and a very negative OPK on Sunday so im putting myself at 3 dpo... We BDed Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday so I'm very confident we've caught that little eggy.

We're supposed to BD again tonight but im gonna see how DH feels in know I'm completely exhausted!
My OPK was neg


----------



## Hayaddie

I am getting a tad worried that I have missed it this month :( I thought for sure that I had O'ed this weekend because I was having crazy twinges and cramps but not really much CM... and the last OPK I took was the darkest I had had so I figured it was coming in a day or two... We BD'ed all weekend long and took yesterday off because frankly I am exhausted from BD'ing! LOL! Well... Today I am having noticable CM and the app I have on my phone has me O'ing today... but we didn't BD last night! And I am not feeling any twinges or cramps or anything... Someone plese talk some sense into me please! lol!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I am getting a tad worried that I have missed it this month :( I thought for sure that I had O'ed this weekend because I was having crazy twinges and cramps but not really much CM... and the last OPK I took was the darkest I had had so I figured it was coming in a day or two... We BD'ed all weekend long and took yesterday off because frankly I am exhausted from BD'ing! LOL! Well... Today I am having noticable CM and the app I have on my phone has me O'ing today... but we didn't BD last night! And I am not feeling any twinges or cramps or anything... Someone plese talk some sense into me please! lol!!

You probably o'd last weekend. The increased cm may be post o cm. If youre oving now then ur still ok bc like bev said, the little guys are waitin!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Exactly! Those little swimmers are there waiting!

Don't worry this is the lucky thread and we're all getting :bfp:


----------



## jrowenj

Luckyyyyyy thread!!!!!!!! Whats everyones testing date?! Mine is jan 27!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm gonna be around 1/25 or so. Since the MC my LP has dropped down to 10 so AF is due that day. We'll see if I can hold out... It's only a week away!! But if my temps are looking really good and high I might give it a go early...


----------



## Hayaddie

Thanks guys! We are going to BD tonight just in case (planning BD'ing is getting old!!) I am going to try to test Feb 1st but realistically I will test the 28th :)


----------



## shellideaks

Mine's not until the 10th Feb assuming I ovulate on time this month. Aaaaaaages away :(


----------



## Hayaddie

The 2ww wait is the worst! At least before the big O you get to plan when the right times are.. after it you jsut wait around hoping you got it right! lol


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> The 2ww wait is the worst! At least before the big O you get to plan when the right times are.. after it you jsut wait around hoping you got it right! lol

Youre so right! One week of period one week of sex and 2 weeks torture!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

You know, I was thinking last night.... When I had my daughter 4 years ago I wasnt even trying. It just happened! I didnt have to think about it or plan anything... Now my whole life revolves around ovulation.... sheesh.


----------



## BeverleyLN

2WW is the WORST!!! I'm testing on the 28th which will be 15 days after my positive OPK.

Little confused as to when AF is due as I OVed 2 days early does that mean AF is due 2 days earlier? If so AF is due on the 28th so it works out perfect... I will buy a frer 2 pack and if it's negative I'll wait 3 more days to test again but we need not worry about negatives girls because we're all getting positives!


----------



## jrowenj

Have the day off roday and decided to read a book to distract me bc i have been stalking this site for 4 hours!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj said:


> Have the day off roday and decided to read a book to distract me bc i have been stalking this site for 4 hours!!!!!

Ha that's the worse!! DH is the breadwinner so I'm a housewife and spent roughly 3 hours a day on B&B


----------



## threemakefive

I am hoping I o on time then I will be testing around valentines day :) Let's hope we all get some good valentines day gifts....BFPs :) I agree, waiting is the worst part...I am still waiting to get a positive opk all though I think I might have already o'd idk its all kinda wacky this month lol


----------



## jrowenj

I have not one symtom. Feeling negative and disappointed


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> I have not one symtom. Feeling negative and disappointed

Ur still early yet...few more days ull be having implantation then the fun will begin...don't be disappointed yet...u know u o'd and bd'd .....now u wait and we wait with u :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj said:


> I have not one symtom. Feeling negative and disappointed

Dont feel negative.... 3makes5 is right the real symptoms don't kick in until implantation and even then you might not get any major symptoms!

I did this when I found out I was PG before, I was so confident then went on a real downer! 1 week later I found out i was PG!!

Remember this is the lucky thread!


----------



## impatientmumm

Hi Ladies 

Sorry to jump in a bit late. I seem to be in sync with all you so thought it would be good to join you if you all don't mind!

We followed the SMEP this month and we did that also on the month we conceived before a mmc at 12 weeks.

I am so overly positive for this month, I just feel so strongly we hasve done it. It may seem a bit silly but I feel like me tww is flying by so far as I'm just waiting to get me positive hpt!. I'm going to be testing from 11/12dpo as I got my last positive hpt on 11dpo.

How is everyone else feeling?? xxx


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Hun welcome to our lucky SMEP thread!

So sorry for your loss.

Ive been feeling very positive this cycle actually Ive been feeling super confident since Sunday morning and think I may have caught my little eggy early hours of Sunday!

4dpo now and getting very mild cramps this morning, I did have sore nips but they've gone replaced by Montgomerys Tubercles, my bbs are feeling fuller and my right one is so sore! Feels like it's bruised!! Very, very tired, getting a little lotiony CM and little nausea.

How are you feeling? I will be testing in 9 days and I'm so excited!


----------



## BeverleyLN

also just realized that im a bit bloated! my stomach has been washboard flat since the 3rd of jan and definitely have a bloated tummy today!

If i'm not PG my body is playing some serious tricks on me!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

My tummy has had some major bloat too! Like I couldn't suck it in if I tried.... hopefully its a good sign!


----------



## jrowenj

Welcome Impatientmumm! 

Thanks for the positive thoughts, ladies... I am going to relax and try and keep the "whatever will be will be" frame of mind... going to TRY not to analyze every little twinge because it's making me nuts!!!!

I am 4dpo!


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome impatientmumm - Your chart is looking nice already!! FX!!

I really don't have any symptoms yet either jrow. Just gonna wait it out with ya!! 

I feel asleep early yet again on the couch last night. That's about all I am going by with symptoms.


----------



## jrowenj

Its soooo nice having you ladies to talk to and wait with!!!! My temp is rising everday. Never temped before but I hope its a good sign. Every day it goes up a few tenths.


----------



## impatientmumm

Thank you for the lovely welcome ladies :wave:

My symptons so far have been: bloating, dizziness and nausea only in the morning (not sure if this is down to tiredness though as I never seem to wake up feeling refreshed from a good nights sleep), heartburn when I get hungry during the day and a few odd twinges and cramps.

To be quite honest with you I don't think my sypmtons are too out of the ordinary to a normal cycle for me.

The only thing that is making me super confident is that I feel so cold all the time, like I cannot get warm and I keep getting a random sore throat at night times when I get into bed. With my last little bean the coldness was my first sympton that made me think I was pregnant - so fingers crossed my eggo is preggo once again!!

All your symptons seem really good girlies - Here's hoping bloating is going to lead to lots of bfp's!

I'm 5dpo according to my calculations, but 4dpo according to ff so Wed/Thurs next week is going to be testing day only 6/7 days away woo hoo xxxxx


----------



## threemakefive

Welcome impatientmumm :) You girls are a bit ahead of me, but my opk seemed to actually have a test line yesterday and today, so I think O is on its way bc before then I had nothing but a control line (cervix is high too!! ) :) Wooohooo :) I really hope we catch the little egg...sounds like all good news coming from the front lines guys, can't wait til you all test next week :) FX for all of you!!!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi girls... Not feeling 100% tonight.
Bbs are very, very sore and heavy and I've been getting AF type cramps now followed by nausea.
Definitely think this is my month!


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news Bev on the symptoms! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Hi girls... Not feeling 100% tonight.
> Bbs are very, very sore and heavy and I've been getting AF type cramps now followed by nausea.
> Definitely think this is my month!

Yay, girl!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thanks girls... Completely exhausted too! I'm so sure it's my month gonna be so dispapointed if the witch shows!


----------



## jrowenj

I have no symptoms to report... just dizzyness but I think it's from stress!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Welcome impatientmumm :) You girls are a bit ahead of me, but my opk seemed to actually have a test line yesterday and today, so I think O is on its way bc before then I had nothing but a control line (cervix is high too!! ) :) Wooohooo :) I really hope we catch the little egg...sounds like all good news coming from the front lines guys, can't wait til you all test next week :) FX for all of you!!!!!!!

Get in that bed and make a babyyy!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Try not to stress jrowenj x


----------



## jrowenj

sooo... I don't want to get my hopes up, BUT I have been having some pretty decent cramps since I got home from work!!! Also, I hardly ate any dinner but after dinner I was SOOOO Bloated that it actually hurt!!!! I am achey too... kind of like I can't get comfortable no matter how I sit! Oh, how I wish my bb's were sore!!! hahahaha!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> sooo... I don't want to get my hopes up, BUT I have been having some pretty decent cramps since I got home from work!!! Also, I hardly ate any dinner but after dinner I was SOOOO Bloated that it actually hurt!!!! I am achey too... kind of like I can't get comfortable no matter how I sit! Oh, how I wish my bb's were sore!!! hahahaha!!

wooohoo :) told you good things would come for you :) GL keep up the good symptoms!


----------



## impatientmumm

wow girls your symptons are looking great!! I'm pretty sure there are going to lots of bfp's next week!!

My symptons are the same, still no sore boobs or nipples but then I didnt get that until after my bfp last time and then they were hell!!

xxxxx


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj said:


> sooo... I don't want to get my hopes up, BUT I have been having some pretty decent cramps since I got home from work!!! Also, I hardly ate any dinner but after dinner I was SOOOO Bloated that it actually hurt!!!! I am achey too... kind of like I can't get comfortable no matter how I sit! Oh, how I wish my bb's were sore!!! hahahaha!!

jrowenj I was exactly the same last night! It started about 9.30 and first of all it was this weird heavy sensation kind of like someone had filled my uterus with warm water and I felt like I needed to pee! Then it changed to mild cramps, a pulling feeling behind my belly button, super sore bbs and nausea.
I could not get comfy when we went to be at midnight! Took me 2 hours to get to sleep and I was up when DH was this morning.

My bbs are still very full and my nips look a shade or two darker but neither are sore today.


----------



## jrowenj

Sounds good, bev!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Snowflake, Your BBT chart is looking good! My temp was going up but then it went down from 8.2 yesterday to 7.7 today... 
.50 degrees... ughhhh... first time charting, so not sure if that is a bad sign. hope not!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> My tummy has had some major bloat too! Like I couldn't suck it in if I tried.... hopefully its a good sign!

Any updates??


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Snowflake, Your BBT chart is looking good! My temp was going up but then it went down from 8.2 yesterday to 7.7 today...
> .50 degrees... ughhhh... first time charting, so not sure if that is a bad sign. hope not!

Thanks girl! My temps have never been this high - only when I was PG. So FX are def crossed. 

My boobs were sooooo sore at like 3dpo til I got that BFP last time. My boobs don't hurt at all right now but I know symptoms can def be different with different pregnancies so I'm trying not to look into that so much!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Snowflake, Your BBT chart is looking good! My temp was going up but then it went down from 8.2 yesterday to 7.7 today...
> .50 degrees... ughhhh... first time charting, so not sure if that is a bad sign. hope not!
> 
> Thanks girl! My temps have never been this high - only when I was PG. So FX are def crossed.
> 
> My boobs were sooooo sore at like 3dpo til I got that BFP last time. My boobs don't hurt at all right now but I know symptoms can def be different with different pregnancies so I'm trying not to look into that so much!Click to expand...

Exactly!! When I was pg, i had NO symptoms except a missed period. I didn't get my symptoms until the week after I missed my period!!

If you get a chance to check out my chart and give me some input... Like I said, I have never done this before and I hope I am doing it right lol!
p://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a2afa


----------



## threemakefive

Wow girls, lots of good signs !!! I have a great feeling about this :) Still waiting on my super dark test line to show, I think today or tomorrow I might finally get a strong pos opk, or so i hope lol GL girls keep up the symptoms :)


----------



## snowflakes120

threemakefive said:


> Wow girls, lots of good signs !!! I have a great feeling about this :) Still waiting on my super dark test line to show, I think today or tomorrow I might finally get a strong pos opk, or so i hope lol GL girls keep up the symptoms :)

I think your chart looks good so far. I wouldn't worry about that dip at all. I am sure that it will go back up tomorrow. I could be Implantation Dip - but still a bit too early for that. But more than likely just a Corpus Luteum Dip - nothing to be worried about!!


----------



## shellideaks

I'm so confused with my body. I'm only on cycle day 9 but I swear I felt like ovulation was coming yesterday. Had lots of cm and pains where my ovaries are. I've not even started testing with OPK's yet so I have no idea if I have or not. I'm going to start testing as of tomorrow and see how I get on but is it possible to ovulate that early?


----------



## BeverleyLN

I don't understand temping at all but high temps are good right? sounds great girls!!

Did you BD on CD 8 Shelli? i OVed 2 days earlier than usual either late CD 11 or very early CD 12 but CD 9 is very early.

Keep testing and following the plan and if you do Ov early there will be some little swimmers waiting to catch the eggy


----------



## shellideaks

No, we last BD'd on Wednesday (OH was too tired after football last night). We will again tonight though so hopefully I'm still in with a chance if I have ovulated early.


----------



## BeverleyLN

I think you'll probably OV soon.... GL x


----------



## jrowenj

Snowflake- thanks for checjin my chart out! I'm sure the temp today was just a fluke. 

Shellie- sometimes you can get ov pains and ewcm for a couple days before ov. So, I bet you will ov in a few days. Are you on a 28 day cycle?? I would def take bevs advice and BD tonight!!! Maybe start your opks earlier than usual just to be safe!! GL fx!!!

Afm- I had a tight pulling and shap pain in my lower abs that when I went to stand up, it pulled tighter making it difficult to stand straight! Fx fx fx fx. Dh keeps saying I'm pregnant. Yesterday I was sooooo irritable and my skin felt like it was crawling bc I was annoyed at every little thing! Fxxxxx


----------



## jrowenj

I'm sooooooo sleeeeeepy and it's only 5pm...:sleep:


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> I'm sooooooo sleeeeeepy and it's only 5pm...:sleep:

That was always one of my first signs of pregnancy :) next is waking up at night to potty :) Things are looking good for you it seems...how long til you test? ....I am still waiting for my super positive opk it has went from no line at all to a bit darker then a bit more dark today....maybe tomorrow I will get my dark line but I think it's coming(Im not good with these opks but starting to figure them out lol )


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I'm sooooooo sleeeeeepy and it's only 5pm...:sleep:
> 
> That was always one of my first signs of pregnancy :) next is waking up at night to potty :) Things are looking good for you it seems...how long til you test? ....I am still waiting for my super positive opk it has went from no line at all to a bit darker then a bit more dark today....maybe tomorrow I will get my dark line but I think it's coming(Im not good with these opks but starting to figure them out lol )Click to expand...

I hope ts a good sign... Or maybe I just had a long day... These sx are so confusing!!! 

Opks are so confusing! Just mak sure to bd so you don't miss that egg!


----------



## shellideaks

Didn't get chance to BD last night, me and the OH had an argument and I slept on the couch cos I'm a stubborn so and so! :dohh:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Now you get to makeup! 

3makes5 you are nearly there!!! Get BDing!!! Remember that it's best for the little swimmers to be waiting for the eggy!

jrowenj sounds great! I think you've definitely caught that eggy!

OK so I've realised my bbs only get sore at night and last night I had a few more cramps.
I was showing DH the couple of veins that have come up on my bbs and he said that my nipples look a lot darker!!!

I'm getting so excited! Also have had a throbbing pain like up the to the right hand side since last night.... Only 6 more days till testing


----------



## jrowenj

Is it too early to test?!?! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj said:


> Is it too early to test?!?! Hahahahahahaha

Hahaha I'm feeling the pressure!! Goon do a OPK later just to satisfy my poas urge :haha:


----------



## threemakefive

BeverleyLN said:


> Now you get to makeup!
> 
> 3makes5 you are nearly there!!! Get BDing!!! Remember that it's best for the little swimmers to be waiting for the eggy!
> 
> jrowenj sounds great! I think you've definitely caught that eggy!
> 
> OK so I've realised my bbs only get sore at night and last night I had a few more cramps.
> I was showing DH the couple of veins that have come up on my bbs and he said that my nipples look a lot darker!!!
> 
> I'm getting so excited! Also have had a throbbing pain like up the to the right hand side since last night.... Only 6 more days till testing

We are still doing EOD Bding...hopefully i actually get a positive before oh gets too wore out hahahhaha We might just do it every day the next few even if its not quite positive today lol

Nipples darker is great Oh noted that in my last pregnancy :) Im getting so excited for you guys to test :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thank you 3make5!

Get as much BDing in as you can! Those swimmers are gonna be waiting!

So my OPK was of course negative I was so close to getting in the car and buying a hpt but that has totally calmed me down now.

I'm gonna TRY and hold off till next Sunday but it's killing me already! Will probably cave and test with a frer on Thursday or Friday.

Have a very, very good feeling about this thread ladies!


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Didn't get chance to BD last night, me and the OH had an argument and I slept on the couch cos I'm a stubborn so and so! :dohh:

Better have some make up sex ASAP!


----------



## jrowenj

Is anyone else checking for implantation bleeding every time they go to the bathroom?!?!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Didn't get chance to BD last night, me and the OH had an argument and I slept on the couch cos I'm a stubborn so and so! :dohh:
> 
> Better have some make up sex ASAP!Click to expand...

I know! That's the plan for this evening, although I'm babysitting my little brother and sister so will have to be stealthy about it :laugh2:


----------



## shellideaks

Oh and this is today's OPK (my first). I only started using them last month so is that pretty standard for cycle day 10? Still concerned I may have missed O but gonna keep testing for the next 10 days anyway.
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Oh and this is today's OPK (my first). I only started using them last month so is that pretty standard for cycle day 10? Still concerned I may have missed O but gonna keep testing for the next 10 days anyway.

Looking good. What time did u take it? By the looks of it, i would make sure to bd tonight. That egg should be coming soon!


----------



## shellideaks

Did it at about 5:30pm. Will definitely make sure we BD tonight :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jrowenj yes I am checking for implantation bleeding but I didn't get it last time and haven't noticed any yet but I have noticed TONS of the creamy lotiony cm so FXed!

Shell your OPK looks exactly like mine at 10 dpo and I got my positive at 11 dpo make sure you get some :sex: in tonight!

:dust:


----------



## shellideaks

Already checked off my list :D Even chilled out afterwards with my legs up the wall to give all the :spermy: a good chance of getting where they need to be lol. x


----------



## jrowenj

Bev- I am having lots of creamy cm also! Its kind of (tmi) chunky... Hope this is a sign! 

I am super irritable! 

I canlt wait until everyone's testing day! I am praying for all BFPs but even if only a percentage of us gets a BFP I will be ovewhelmingly happy for the lucky gal. Lots of prayers and fx!


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Already checked off my list :D Even chilled out afterwards with my legs up the wall to give all the :spermy: a good chance of getting where they need to be lol. x

Yea!!!! Perfect timing and perfect strategy!! Hello, fertilized egg!


----------



## threemakefive

so maybe a silly question but i am new to opk's...can i keep them to compare or does it make the lines different to sit....like will they get darker the longer they sit or what? lol I am at cd 14 and all i know is when i got pregnant last time I o'd like cd 22 which wasn't my norm...was a 28 day cycler til that month...so now i am worried i am not reading opk right or maybe i will be late, my first af after d and c was 32 days from d and c....waiting is making me crazy lol the line is definitly there and has been for 3 days but it was barely there now it is a bit darker but not same or darker than control line...so...any input would be great :) thanks girls


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> so maybe a silly question but i am new to opk's...can i keep them to compare or does it make the lines different to sit....like will they get darker the longer they sit or what? lol I am at cd 14 and all i know is when i got pregnant last time I o'd like cd 22 which wasn't my norm...was a 28 day cycler til that month...so now i am worried i am not reading opk right or maybe i will be late, my first af after d and c was 32 days from d and c....waiting is making me crazy lol the line is definitly there and has been for 3 days but it was barely there now it is a bit darker but not same or darker than control line...so...any input would be great :) thanks girls

You can save the opks. Are you testing twice a day? Maybe you missed your highest surge. The day I had my darkest line, I just happened to test 3 times that day and I got the darkest line the 2nd test and then a lighter line a few hrs later then no line the next day! Have you been bd'ing??


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> so maybe a silly question but i am new to opk's...can i keep them to compare or does it make the lines different to sit....like will they get darker the longer they sit or what? lol I am at cd 14 and all i know is when i got pregnant last time I o'd like cd 22 which wasn't my norm...was a 28 day cycler til that month...so now i am worried i am not reading opk right or maybe i will be late, my first af after d and c was 32 days from d and c....waiting is making me crazy lol the line is definitly there and has been for 3 days but it was barely there now it is a bit darker but not same or darker than control line...so...any input would be great :) thanks girls
> 
> You can save the opks. Are you testing twice a day? Maybe you missed your highest surge. The day I had my darkest line, I just happened to test 3 times that day and I got the darkest line the 2nd test and then a lighter line a few hrs later then no line the next day! Have you been bd'ing??Click to expand...

Maybe... well we bd'd on 15th, 16th, (oh was sick on 18th darn it ) so did it 19th instead, and again today 21st...(Cd8, 9, 12 and 14) but I started from no line at all to very very faint almost not there on the 18th and 19th it got a smidge darker then yesteday afternoon it got noticeable but maybe half as dark as the control same with todays...I have only been testing once a day :( maybe thats the issue about 2 in the afternoon each day.... you think I might have had a pos yesterday and missed it? then that means I prolly missed the egg too huh? darn it lol this is so confusing lol Now one thing I do know is I can't reach my cervix today, I tried twice lol tmi sorrylol but before that it was high but i could reach it...so..idk lol


----------



## jrowenj

Well, you don't ovulate until 24 to 36 hours later. Maybe you will get your dark line tomorrow! Sounds like you have been BDing enough! Try and bd tomorrow to be safe hehehe GL!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Well, you don't ovulate until 24 to 36 hours later. Maybe you will get your dark line tomorrow! Sounds like you have been BDing enough! Try and bd tomorrow to be safe hehehe GL!

Thanks so much :) You guys sure are a great help :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Sounds like you have gotten plenty of BDing in 3make5 I would DTD today and tomorrow to be on the safe side.

:dust:


----------



## jrowenj

Well... Pretty sure I am out this month. My temps are on a slow decline : (


----------



## BeverleyLN

Your never out until the witch arrives jrowenj! Don't give up hope!

:hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Shelli - Looking good for cd10. Keep on doing those OPK's.

3make5 - I keep my OPK's to compare. 

Jrow - I hear ya. Doubt is settling in for me too. The symptoms I thought I had no longer exist and my temps have been going down as well. Guess we just need to wait to see what our temps bring these next few days.


----------



## threemakefive

snowflakes120 said:


> Shelli - Looking good for cd10. Keep on doing those OPK's.
> 
> 3make5 - I keep my OPK's to compare.
> 
> Jrow - I hear ya. Doubt is settling in for me too. The symptoms I thought I had no longer exist and my temps have been going down as well. Guess we just need to wait to see what our temps bring these next few days.

thanks...I have kept the last few, I did do one this morning but not with fmu and it looks darker...close to positive, I am gunna take one this afternoon (thats when I have been taking the rest) and bd tonight, I jsut feel like im going to miss the egg lol 

And I wouldn't look to much into temps guys, ive seen alot of people have temp drops after o and still get a bfp!! :) can't wait to see all the bfp pictures this week :)


----------



## jrowenj

Snowflake- let's try and stay positive... As hard as it is... Maybe tomorrow we will have a spurt of high temps!

Bev-thanks for the positive support xoxo

3makes5- sounds like you will get ur positive at 2 which means you will O tomorrow, so 2night is an important night!! Also, thank for the positive thoughts...

I have been really down in the dumps the past 2 days... Maybe it's hormones (wishing and hoping)... Only 4 days until testing... 

On my way to NYC for the day, so hope that will distract me : )


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hope you ladies are doing a-ok! 

I'm on CD 7, and tried out preseed two nights ago. It was amazing! My fertile week is coming up, and I'm looking forward to some great BDing with the hubby. He's beyond excited lol. I'm going to try to be more relaxed this cycle, because I couldn't stand the woman I've become right after the miscarriage. I was completely obsessed with timing and everything. This time, I'm having the mentality: "If it happens, it happens. If it doesn't, it doesn't." Keeps my hubby from feeling less pressured as well. I'm not even going to tell him when I get the positive OPK. He'll know though since I'll be all over him lol.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend, unless it's already Monday for some of you. Either way, it's going to be a good week. Good luck!


----------



## threemakefive

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Hope you ladies are doing a-ok!
> 
> I'm on CD 7, and tried out preseed two nights ago. It was amazing! My fertile week is coming up, and I'm looking forward to some great BDing with the hubby. He's beyond excited lol. I'm going to try to be more relaxed this cycle, because I couldn't stand the woman I've become right after the miscarriage. I was completely obsessed with timing and everything. This time, I'm having the mentality: "If it happens, it happens. If it doesn't, it doesn't." Keeps my hubby from feeling less pressured as well. I'm not even going to tell him when I get the positive OPK. He'll know though since I'll be all over him lol.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend, unless it's already Monday for some of you. Either way, it's going to be a good week. Good luck!

woohoo for a week of bd...we are just coming out of our week as my opk should be a full strong positive today so we will do it our last few times then i might give oh a few days off hahhaa I hear ya on the stressing part, I vowed to never tell OH of positive opk that would be too stressful, he just knows i want to bd and he is good with that lol 

Good luck this week to everyone testing and bding, your right this week will be great! :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Snowflake and jrowenj I don't know anything about temping but no one is out until the :witch: arrives! Positive thoughts girls!

Lovebotlass and 3make5 keep up with the BDing, get those little swimmers waiting for the little eggy!

So tonight my bbs still feel very full and nips darker with bumps, have noticed now and then they start tingling a little and when I check them they're erect? Hoping it's a good sign! Have been experiencing slight stitch like cramps where i assume my uterus is today first on the left hand side then on the right and now it's kind of in the middle just above my pelvic bone.

Really gonna try and hold off with the testing till at least Thursday, hope I make it!


----------



## KTJ006

Hi ladies! Hoping I can join you in this thread! We lost our sweet one this past Thanksgiving at 8 weeks. :angel: Most horrible thing I have ever been through and wouldn't wish it on anyone! We waited one cycle before we started TTC again. We invested in the CBFM because I had NO clue what my cycles would do post MC. I'm now on CD 31 (I usually have 31-32 day cycles). The hubby and I have done the SMEP this past month and we are hoping this is it! 

I'm due to get my AF either today or tomorrow. So far, I have brown spotting. This could either be implantation bleeding (had this with my past 2 pregnancies with my DD and with the MC) or a sign my AF is on the way (this happened my first cycle post MC). Haven't tested yet...trying to resist the urge to and hold off until Tuesday/Wednesday. FXd!

*Lovebot*: I have heard preseed is good and plan on checking it out if this isn't our month. Did you buy it online?

*jrowenj*: Head up. :hugs: I agree, it's not over until the :witch: officially arrives. Thinking of you!

Hello to everyone else!! :wave: I hope everyone is well and we see some :bfp: this month! :dust:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi KJT, welcome!

So sorry for your loss.
You so patient I would so be testing right now! Hopefully your spotting is implantation bleeding... Keep us updated x

:dust:


----------



## threemakefive

Welcome KJT --hope you get your bfp this week...

Bev-good things are worth the wait so hope you can wait til thursday like you want...

I did my opk this afternoon and it was lighter, Im gunna say the one earlier today was as positive as i am gunna get so bding tonight and hoping we catch the little egg


----------



## jrowenj

Welcome, KJT!!! Thank you for such encouragement!!! Sorry for your loss. It is such a rollercoaster... I am so excited that our thread may have a BFP early this week!!!! Yay!!

Bev- try and wait to test!!!! 

Snowflake- I posted a thread about my chart and low temps and several women posted encouraging words of hope about their charts when they got pregnant having low temp dips too! Solets try and stay positive!!!!

3makes5- you're gonna catchch that egg!! Yay!


----------



## melfy77

Hey there!

can I join you? :) I had a MC at nearly 5 weeks in december, and just had my first AF (which was the WORST I've had in my life so far). And I have a question, might be obvious, but I just wanted to ask. I had a ``heavy`` period when I miscarried, and just got another one. The this one I just is my first AF after my miscarriage, or did the one I had with the miscarriage was the first one. I was hoping to get pg right away, but no such luck. And this new cycle I just started would be the first one post MC, or was it the one following the MC? Sorry for all those questions. 

BDing should start in a week, and it's gonna be my husband<s birthday, so I think it is a pretty good reason to do it:blush: An I will NOT chart this month...wayyy to stressfull for me!


----------



## jrowenj

melfy77 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> can I join you? :) I had a MC at nearly 5 weeks in december, and just had my first AF (which was the WORST I've had in my life so far). And I have a question, might be obvious, but I just wanted to ask. I had a ``heavy`` period when I miscarried, and just got another one. The this one I just is my first AF after my miscarriage, or did the one I had with the miscarriage was the first one. I was hoping to get pg right away, but no such luck. And this new cycle I just started would be the first one post MC, or was it the one following the MC? Sorry for all those questions.
> 
> BDing should start in a week, and it's gonna be my husband<s birthday, so I think it is a pretty good reason to do it:blush: An I will NOT chart this month...wayyy to stressfull for me!

Sorry to hear of your loss. Welcome. My first period after the mc was horrible too. The mc is not technically a period, so if your doc told you to wait one cycle than this would be your first cycle after mc. Good luck and if you have any more questions, shoot away!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Melfy! Welcome!

So sorry for your loss and GL for this cycle.
As jrownj said your MC isn't classed as the beginning of a cycle I lost my bean at 5 weeks too and my MC felt exactly like a normal period! We did ttc just after my MC but it didn't happened and here I am now!

So this is your new cycle get to SMEPing!! Do recommend using opks so you can get your consecutive days of BDing in.

Good luck Hun have my fingers crossed for you and all my SMEPing ladies!!

Positive thoughts a lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## BeverleyLN

And girls I AM going to hold off until at least Thursday, Que Sera!!

:dust:


----------



## jrowenj

Not one symptom to report here. Hows everyone feeling?


----------



## melfy77

Thanks! And I am very sorry for our losses too:flower: Sure they keep telling us MC are very common, but it still hurts, no matter how far you were. 

I`m lucky as my cycles are fairly regular, so this SMEP plan sounds awesome!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Still getting a few cramps yesterday they were like stitch pains on the right and now theyre just above and behind my public bone, exhausted last night went to bed early, still getting lotiony CM, my nips are still darker and I've got loads more little bumps on them today.... 

Feeling good... 3 more days till testing!!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I'm sorry KTJ and melfy, but welcome. These ladies are amazingly supportive! You have joined a great thread! KTJ, I bought Preseed from Amazon.com. It's like $20 but totally worth it in my opinion. It feels great, and the consistency is truly natural. I really, really hope it works. But I won't sweat it if it doesn't...this month. Heh. Hopefully this is your month so you wouldn't have to spend the money. 

*Threemakefive*, Have fun bding! Gosh, I wish I already had my positive OPK, but I guess I'll be patient and wait for it. Since I can't speed up time and all. I think it's smart we don't tell our SO when we get that positive, if they tend to feel the pressure at times. So I really hope this is our month! 



BeverleyLN said:


> Still getting a few cramps yesterday they were like stitch pains on the right and now theyre just above and behind my public bone, exhausted last night went to bed early, still getting lotiony CM, my nips are still darker and I've got loads more little bumps on them today....
> 
> Feeling good... 3 more days till testing!!!

That's so cool! Your symptoms sound so promising, but only time will tell. I am excited to hear of your results. Have you caved and tested today? How many dpo are you? I'm so nosy. :wacko:


----------



## BeverleyLN

I'm not sure if I'm 8 or 9 dpo I ovulated either really late last Saturday or really early on the Sunday so 8 1/2 lol
Not I haven't caved yet! I don't have any HPTs and I'm really gonna try and hold out until Thursday.
I feel differently to when I was last PG I've had a lot more cramping then I got then but I kinda knew I was PG last time and I've got the same feeling?

I dunno just gotta wait and see what the frer says on Thursday... Will get a 2 pack and if it's a negative I'm going to wait until Sunday... :witch: is due Sunday I think I OV 2 days early this cycle.

Hope you get your positive OPK soon x


----------



## KTJ006

jrowenj said:


> melfy77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey there!
> 
> can I join you? :) I had a MC at nearly 5 weeks in december, and just had my first AF (which was the WORST I've had in my life so far). And I have a question, might be obvious, but I just wanted to ask. I had a ``heavy`` period when I miscarried, and just got another one. The this one I just is my first AF after my miscarriage, or did the one I had with the miscarriage was the first one. I was hoping to get pg right away, but no such luck. And this new cycle I just started would be the first one post MC, or was it the one following the MC? Sorry for all those questions.
> 
> BDing should start in a week, and it's gonna be my husband<s birthday, so I think it is a pretty good reason to do it:blush: An I will NOT chart this month...wayyy to stressfull for me!
> 
> Sorry to hear of your loss. Welcome. My first period after the mc was horrible too. The mc is not technically a period, so if your doc told you to wait one cycle than this would be your first cycle after mc. Good luck and if you have any more questions, shoot away!Click to expand...

I'm right there with you guys on the first period after the MC being crummy. Mine was very heavy but thankfully didn't last as long as it usually does. Makes such a crummy reminder of everything. Hang in there Melfy! Hope your sticky bean arrives soon!! :hugs:


----------



## KTJ006

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend. I dread Mondays...to top it all off, it's raining like crazy here. It's a day to stay at home in your PJs, but I had to get up and come to work. Boo...

*Bev*: Good job for holding out on testing! Your symptoms sound good. Thursday will be here before you know it!! What are you doing to keep busy? My TWW seemed to draaaaag on even though I had things going on. Guess when you want the time to fly by, it doesn't. And when you don't want the time to fly by, it does! Stinks how that happens...

*Melfy*: You have such a good excuse to be BDing coming up! Happy birthday to your DH! Go get em girl! :happydance:

Thank you everyone for the welcome! It's nice to know there are other people out there who have been through something similar. :hugs:

I woke up at 4am this morning and had an urge to test. It was weird because up until now, I really didn't have any desire to. I went ahead and tested because I knew FMU would be the best. Wouldn't you know that little test said "pregnant" within a minute. We are excited, but I think I'm more along the lines of nervous and cautious. I really don't want an ending like last time, so I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up and just take it a day at a time. You ladies are great - I hope to be able to continue this journey with you guys! SMEP really works! We have all been through so much and know that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. There's a plan out there for us ladies, and each day that passes is a day closer to it! :dust: to everyone XXX


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> Hi ladies! Hoping I can join you in this thread! We lost our sweet one this past Thanksgiving at 8 weeks. :angel: Most horrible thing I have ever been through and wouldn't wish it on anyone! We waited one cycle before we started TTC again. We invested in the CBFM because I had NO clue what my cycles would do post MC. I'm now on CD 31 (I usually have 31-32 day cycles). The hubby and I have done the SMEP this past month and we are hoping this is it!
> 
> I'm due to get my AF either today or tomorrow. So far, I have brown spotting. This could either be implantation bleeding (had this with my past 2 pregnancies with my DD and with the MC) or a sign my AF is on the way (this happened my first cycle post MC). Haven't tested yet...trying to resist the urge to and hold off until Tuesday/Wednesday. FXd!
> 
> *Lovebot*: I have heard preseed is good and plan on checking it out if this isn't our month. Did you buy it online?
> 
> *jrowenj*: Head up. :hugs: I agree, it's not over until the :witch: officially arrives. Thinking of you!
> 
> Hello to everyone else!! :wave: I hope everyone is well and we see some :bfp: this month! :dust:

Any updates?!


----------



## snowflakes120

KTJ006 said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend. I dread Mondays...to top it all off, it's raining like crazy here. It's a day to stay at home in your PJs, but I had to get up and come to work. Boo...
> 
> *Bev*: Good job for holding out on testing! Your symptoms sound good. Thursday will be here before you know it!! What are you doing to keep busy? My TWW seemed to draaaaag on even though I had things going on. Guess when you want the time to fly by, it doesn't. And when you don't want the time to fly by, it does! Stinks how that happens...
> 
> *Melfy*: You have such a good excuse to be BDing coming up! Happy birthday to your DH! Go get em girl! :happydance:
> 
> Thank you everyone for the welcome! It's nice to know there are other people out there who have been through something similar. :hugs:
> 
> I woke up at 4am this morning and had an urge to test. It was weird because up until now, I really didn't have any desire to. I went ahead and tested because I knew FMU would be the best. Wouldn't you know that little test said "pregnant" within a minute. We are excited, but I think I'm more along the lines of nervous and cautious. I really don't want an ending like last time, so I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up and just take it a day at a time. You ladies are great - I hope to be able to continue this journey with you guys! SMEP really works! We have all been through so much and know that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. There's a plan out there for us ladies, and each day that passes is a day closer to it! :dust: to everyone XXX

CONGRATS to you girl!!! Great news!!! Our 1st Preggo SMEP'er!!! Hooray!!


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend. I dread Mondays...to top it all off, it's raining like crazy here. It's a day to stay at home in your PJs, but I had to get up and come to work. Boo...
> 
> *Bev*: Good job for holding out on testing! Your symptoms sound good. Thursday will be here before you know it!! What are you doing to keep busy? My TWW seemed to draaaaag on even though I had things going on. Guess when you want the time to fly by, it doesn't. And when you don't want the time to fly by, it does! Stinks how that happens...
> 
> *Melfy*: You have such a good excuse to be BDing coming up! Happy birthday to your DH! Go get em girl! :happydance:
> 
> Thank you everyone for the welcome! It's nice to know there are other people out there who have been through something similar. :hugs:
> 
> I woke up at 4am this morning and had an urge to test. It was weird because up until now, I really didn't have any desire to. I went ahead and tested because I knew FMU would be the best. Wouldn't you know that little test said "pregnant" within a minute. We are excited, but I think I'm more along the lines of nervous and cautious. I really don't want an ending like last time, so I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up and just take it a day at a time. You ladies are great - I hope to be able to continue this journey with you guys! SMEP really works! We have all been through so much and know that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. There's a plan out there for us ladies, and each day that passes is a day closer to it! :dust: to everyone XXX

Congratssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

When is everyone else testing?? I'm testing Wednesday if my temps stay up!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> When is everyone else testing?? I'm testing Wednesday if my temps stay up!!

My temp went up too....fx!!!!!!! I will cave and test Wednesday, i know it


----------



## KTJ006

snowflakes120 said:


> When is everyone else testing?? I'm testing Wednesday if my temps stay up!!

This is a dense question: what are the tricks to temping? Is it really as easy as taking your temperature (orally or vaginally) at the same time each day? FX for you!! I hope these next few days fly by for you!! :hugs:

Also, has anyone watched "The Great Sperm Race?" It's really interesting. I watched it on youTube the other day. It really puts things into perspective and reminds you how amazing pregnancy really is! You can go to youTube and watch it...just type "The Great Sperm Race." There are 6 sections to it...it took me about an hour to watch.


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> When is everyone else testing?? I'm testing Wednesday if my temps stay up!!
> 
> My temp went up too....fx!!!!!!! I will cave and test Wednesday, i know itClick to expand...

Haha! I saw that - I totally am stalking your chart! You need to put it in your siggy!! So I don't have to go back a few pages to find it!! :blush:

Hooray for both of our raises today!! If tomorrow's temp drops I know I will be out but if it stays about the same I will be good. I am quite anxious already for tomorrow. AF due Wednesday!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> When is everyone else testing?? I'm testing Wednesday if my temps stay up!!
> 
> My temp went up too....fx!!!!!!! I will cave and test Wednesday, i know itClick to expand...
> 
> Haha! I saw that - I totally am stalking your chart! You need to put it in your siggy!! So I don't have to go back a few pages to find it!! :blush:
> 
> Hooray for both of our raises today!! If tomorrow's temp drops I know I will be out but if it stays about the same I will be good. I am quite anxious already for tomorrow. AF due Wednesday!!Click to expand...

Haha! I stalk yours too! I will put it in my siggy!! My af isnt due til friday...i think. I am gonna try no to test but sure im gonna cave by thurs.


----------



## jrowenj

This may be a silly question... I am not sure when AF is coming because since my mc, my cycles have been scattered. So, I guess I would be testong based on DPO instead of "missed AF". So, how many DPO do you have to be when you can start testing? I assume 14 dpo?? Although, I don't want to wait that long. Do you think I can test at 12 dpo?? According to SMEP I should wait until 15 DPO, right??

And where is BEV?! She is going to be sooooo excited about KJT bfp!!!


----------



## KTJ006

jrowenj said:


> This may be a silly question... I am not sure when AF is coming because since my mc, my cycles have been scattered. So, I guess I would be testong based on DPO instead of "missed AF". So, how many DPO do you have to be when you can start testing? I assume 14 dpo?? Although, I don't want to wait that long. Do you think I can test at 12 dpo?? According to SMEP I should wait until 15 DPO, right??
> 
> And where is BEV?! She is going to be sooooo excited about KJT bfp!!!

Hi Jrowen!! Do you happen to know how long your luteal phase (LP) is? I would test at the end of this. If you don't know what this is, what is your average cycle length? Say your cycle length varies from 28, 31, 30, 33 days. Take the average of that (31 days) and test at the end of that period. Does that make sense? I know it's frustrating when things are all over the place. I know SMEP says to wait until 15DPO, but some people might not even be able to go that long if their LP is shorter. Let me know if this helps! Good luck!


----------



## shellideaks

KTJ006 said:


> I woke up at 4am this morning and had an urge to test. It was weird because up until now, I really didn't have any desire to. I went ahead and tested because I knew FMU would be the best. Wouldn't you know that little test said "pregnant" within a minute. We are excited, but I think I'm more along the lines of nervous and cautious. I really don't want an ending like last time, so I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up and just take it a day at a time. You ladies are great - I hope to be able to continue this journey with you guys! SMEP really works! We have all been through so much and know that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. There's a plan out there for us ladies, and each day that passes is a day closer to it! :dust: to everyone XXX

Ah congratulations. Made up for you!!!! 


I've been wondering about the temping thing too? Is it too late for me to start this cycle and is an oral digital one okay?


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> This may be a silly question... I am not sure when AF is coming because since my mc, my cycles have been scattered. So, I guess I would be testong based on DPO instead of "missed AF". So, how many DPO do you have to be when you can start testing? I assume 14 dpo?? Although, I don't want to wait that long. Do you think I can test at 12 dpo?? According to SMEP I should wait until 15 DPO, right??
> 
> And where is BEV?! She is going to be sooooo excited about KJT bfp!!!
> 
> Hi Jrowen!! Do you happen to know how long your luteal phase (LP) is? I would test at the end of this. If you don't know what this is, what is your average cycle length? Say your cycle length varies from 28, 31, 30, 33 days. Take the average of that (31 days) and test at the end of that period. Does that make sense? I know it's frustrating when things are all over the place. I know SMEP says to wait until 15DPO, but some people might not even be able to go that long if their LP is shorter. Let me know if this helps! Good luck!Click to expand...

I actually don't know how long my LP usually is. In August, my dh and I decided to NTNP and I fell pregnant that month. I had never kept track of when I ovulate because I wasn't "trying" to get pregnant. I then had a mc in october and it took 35 days to get my first AF. Then we started NTNP again that first cycle and I got pregnant but ended in a chemical december 30th. so I don't know how long my cycle would have been that month because AF didn't show as I fell pregnant again!! I ovulated 17 days after the first day of bleeding from the chemical preg. I am thinking I should take a month off and figure out my cycle...


----------



## KTJ006

*Jrowen*: Sorry for everything you've been through! :-( 

I would wait a few more days until you test then. Perhaps the earliest this weekend or early next week if AF doesn't show before then. Sounds like you have quite a positive history with NTNP!! Good for you!! How are you feeling today?


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> *Jrowen*: Sorry for everything you've been through! :-(
> 
> I would wait a few more days until you test then. Perhaps the earliest this weekend or early next week if AF doesn't show before then. Sounds like you have quite a positive history with NTNP!! Good for you!! How are you feeling today?

Lol i am 2 for 2. However, this month i put a lot of effort into trying!! Well, i am 8 dpo and the only "symptom" i currently have is dizziness and crying at the silliest things! This could be due to stress... i am going to try and hold out until friday but i have 3 hpts at my house so i may cave in lol!


----------



## BeverleyLN

KTJ006 said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend. I dread Mondays...to top it all off, it's raining like crazy here. It's a day to stay at home in your PJs, but I had to get up and come to work. Boo...
> 
> *Bev*: Good job for holding out on testing! Your symptoms sound good. Thursday will be here before you know it!! What are you doing to keep busy? My TWW seemed to draaaaag on even though I had things going on. Guess when you want the time to fly by, it doesn't. And when you don't want the time to fly by, it does! Stinks how that happens...
> 
> *Melfy*: You have such a good excuse to be BDing coming up! Happy birthday to your DH! Go get em girl! :happydance:
> 
> Thank you everyone for the welcome! It's nice to know there are other people out there who have been through something similar. :hugs:
> 
> I woke up at 4am this morning and had an urge to test. It was weird because up until now, I really didn't have any desire to. I went ahead and tested because I knew FMU would be the best. Wouldn't you know that little test said "pregnant" within a minute. We are excited, but I think I'm more along the lines of nervous and cautious. I really don't want an ending like last time, so I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up and just take it a day at a time. You ladies are great - I hope to be able to continue this journey with you guys! SMEP really works! We have all been through so much and know that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. There's a plan out there for us ladies, and each day that passes is a day closer to it! :dust: to everyone XXX

OMFG!!!!!! OUR FIRST BFP!!!!

i am sooo happy for you KTJ!!! fantastic news! i knew it!!! this is a luuuuucky thread girlies!!!! 

My urge to go and buy a HPT is now reached extreme! MIL has just asked me to bling her daughter Beats for her B'Day so that might keep me busy...

H&H for the next 9 months and beyond!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj and snowflake: so happy your temps are up and staying up! i have very, very good feelings about this thread!

i feel like jumping and dancing all over the place! so excited but i'm sure the inlaws and DH will think im a nutter!

KJT i am chewing my nails! just wanna test so bad! but because im at the in laws it's kinda holding me back a bit.... i'm gonna get DH to take me out Wednesday and we'll go on a hunt for some frers and i'm gonna test with FMU thursday...

:dust:


----------



## KTJ006

jrowenj said:


> This may be a silly question... I am not sure when AF is coming because since my mc, my cycles have been scattered. So, I guess I would be testong based on DPO instead of "missed AF". So, how many DPO do you have to be when you can start testing? I assume 14 dpo?? Although, I don't want to wait that long. Do you think I can test at 12 dpo?? According to SMEP I should wait until 15 DPO, right??
> 
> And where is BEV?! She is going to be sooooo excited about KJT bfp!!!




BeverleyLN said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend. I dread Mondays...to top it all off, it's raining like crazy here. It's a day to stay at home in your PJs, but I had to get up and come to work. Boo...
> 
> *Bev*: Good job for holding out on testing! Your symptoms sound good. Thursday will be here before you know it!! What are you doing to keep busy? My TWW seemed to draaaaag on even though I had things going on. Guess when you want the time to fly by, it doesn't. And when you don't want the time to fly by, it does! Stinks how that happens...
> 
> *Melfy*: You have such a good excuse to be BDing coming up! Happy birthday to your DH! Go get em girl! :happydance:
> 
> Thank you everyone for the welcome! It's nice to know there are other people out there who have been through something similar. :hugs:
> 
> I woke up at 4am this morning and had an urge to test. It was weird because up until now, I really didn't have any desire to. I went ahead and tested because I knew FMU would be the best. Wouldn't you know that little test said "pregnant" within a minute. We are excited, but I think I'm more along the lines of nervous and cautious. I really don't want an ending like last time, so I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up and just take it a day at a time. You ladies are great - I hope to be able to continue this journey with you guys! SMEP really works! We have all been through so much and know that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. There's a plan out there for us ladies, and each day that passes is a day closer to it! :dust: to everyone XXX
> 
> OMFG!!!!!! OUR FIRST BFP!!!!
> 
> i am sooo happy for you KTJ!!! fantastic news! i knew it!!! this is a luuuuucky thread girlies!!!!
> 
> My urge to go and buy a HPT is now reached extreme! MIL has just asked me to bling her daughter Beats for her B'Day so that might keep me busy...
> 
> H&H for the next 9 months and beyond!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...



Thanks *Bev*!! I am more nervous and freaked out over anything. I guess once you've been through a tramatic exeperience, you hold onto that memory. I hear you on the HPTs too!! It's addicting. I will probably end up taking a few more over the next few weeks just to be sure it's still 'real.' 

Where is everyone from?? I'm in the US...rainy day here. We haven't seen snow at all this winter which is depressing! I am a snowbird as long as I'm warm!!


----------



## KTJ006

BeverleyLN said:


> jrowenj and snowflake: so happy your temps are up and staying up! i have very, very good feelings about this thread!
> 
> i feel like jumping and dancing all over the place! so excited but i'm sure the inlaws and DH will think im a nutter!
> 
> KJT i am chewing my nails! just wanna test so bad! but because im at the in laws it's kinda holding me back a bit.... i'm gonna get DH to take me out Wednesday and we'll go on a hunt for some frers and i'm gonna test with FMU thursday...
> 
> :dust:

*Bev*: can I say I LOVE your avatar??? Pooh and Eeyore are my favorite!! They came out with a Winnie the Pooh movie last year that hit the movie theaters for a while. I completely missed it, but definitely want to catch it soon! Reminds me of when I was little :flower:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thankyou KJT! i love Eeyore! he reminds me of our blue SBT she's got a sad face just like him!

i'm in the UK i live near a town called Leamington in Warwickshire but we're staying at my inlaws place in Doncaster for a couple of weeks... DH works for the Family Business and there's a lot to do ATM so we're staying here.
As usual in England it's all doom and gloom here we've had half a day of sunshine and tomorrow it's suppose to rain over the whole of the UK all day... pretty much the norm for january!


----------



## Hayaddie

Hi girlies! I have been MIA for a weekish to try and chill out during my 2ww. I thought I was doing sooooo good but now I am feeling like poo! I am not really having any kind of syptoms. I had a ton of twinges and cramping earlier last week but now I dont really have anything but bloat. Last time before my MC my boobies hurt soooo bad and felt like watermelons! Sheeshhh just needed to vent! 

Welcome new girls and a Huge Congrats to our first BFP!!!! Yahhhoooo!


----------



## KTJ006

Hayaddie said:


> Hi girlies! I have been MIA for a weekish to try and chill out during my 2ww. I thought I was doing sooooo good but now I am feeling like poo! I am not really having any kind of syptoms. I had a ton of twinges and cramping earlier last week but now I dont really have anything but bloat. Last time before my MC my boobies hurt soooo bad and felt like watermelons! Sheeshhh just needed to vent!
> 
> Welcome new girls and a Huge Congrats to our first BFP!!!! Yahhhoooo!

Hi Hayaddie! :wave: What DPO are you? I hope the :witch: stays away for you. The TWW stinks. I was watching a documentary that said the egg can be fertilized in as little as 14hours from intercourse. And to think, we need to wait a full 2 weeks (or more) before we find anything out. Yeesh. Your symptoms do sound good. I didn't have any symptoms at all until I started seeing implantation bleeding. FX for you that this is your month. If not, you get lots of good :sex: the next month! :dust:


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Hi girlies! I have been MIA for a weekish to try and chill out during my 2ww. I thought I was doing sooooo good but now I am feeling like poo! I am not really having any kind of syptoms. I had a ton of twinges and cramping earlier last week but now I dont really have anything but bloat. Last time before my MC my boobies hurt soooo bad and felt like watermelons! Sheeshhh just needed to vent!
> 
> Welcome new girls and a Huge Congrats to our first BFP!!!! Yahhhoooo!

Welcome back!!! I have been wondering about you!! I have no SX either except for being very emotional and one dizzy spell per day! How many DPO are you?? The 2 times i fell pregnant, I had NO symptoms leading up to my BFP and then BOOM nausea, fatigue and the most painful BB's ever!!! So, there is still hope!!!

KTJ- I am in the US (new jersey)... we JUST started getting cold weather last week which is soooo late in the season than normal! We had our first snowfall over the weekend, but nothing to call home about... we just had about an inch. I love snow (when I am home in my pjs with a nice fire brewing in the fireplace)!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Welcome back Hayaddie!! 

I'm actually liking the sound of your symptoms... Bloat and twinges are very good signs not every pregnancy is NOT going to be the same and maybe your BBs will get sore a bit later on or hopefully not at all!! they can be such a pain (literally) when they're sore....

How many dpo are you? when are you testing?

We had the fire going yesterday jrowenj it's was lovely... My SIL made cupcakes so we watched movies drinking tea and eating cupcake heaven!! 

:dust:


----------



## KTJ006

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies! I have been MIA for a weekish to try and chill out during my 2ww. I thought I was doing sooooo good but now I am feeling like poo! I am not really having any kind of syptoms. I had a ton of twinges and cramping earlier last week but now I dont really have anything but bloat. Last time before my MC my boobies hurt soooo bad and felt like watermelons! Sheeshhh just needed to vent!
> 
> Welcome new girls and a Huge Congrats to our first BFP!!!! Yahhhoooo!
> 
> Welcome back!!! I have been wondering about you!! I have no SX either except for being very emotional and one dizzy spell per day! How many DPO are you?? The 2 times i fell pregnant, I had NO symptoms leading up to my BFP and then BOOM nausea, fatigue and the most painful BB's ever!!! So, there is still hope!!!
> 
> KTJ- I am in the US (new jersey)... we JUST started getting cold weather last week which is soooo late in the season than normal! We had our first snowfall over the weekend, but nothing to call home about... we just had about an inch. I love snow (when I am home in my pjs with a nice fire brewing in the fireplace)!Click to expand...


*jrowenj*: I am in NC so we aren't that far from each other! At least we're in the same time zone :p Very disappointed about this years lack of snow! I used to live in CT where we usually had to shovel ourselves out. Last year in NC, we had TONs of show (even a white Xmas), so it's disappointing that we haven't see anything yet. I fly over your state a lot heading to NY so I will be sure to wave to you next time that happens!:wave:


----------



## KTJ006

*Bev*: You are making me jealous!!! :smug:


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ- one of my very good friends just moved to NC a year ago and she is expecting her first baby in 3 weeks!!!

Also, my in-laws just bought a house in December in NC :thumbup:


----------



## KTJ006

jrowenj said:


> KTJ- one of my very good friends just moved to NC a year ago and she is expecting her first baby in 3 weeks!!!
> 
> Also, my in-laws just bought a house in December in NC :thumbup:

What a small world! I have to admit, I hated it here when I moved down here years ago. Now, I love it! I left for a few years and lived in Pittsburgh (yuck!)...missed NC so much that I had to come back. I've even started to say 'ya'll' within the past few years...but that's the farthest I will go! haha...


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> KTJ- one of my very good friends just moved to NC a year ago and she is expecting her first baby in 3 weeks!!!
> 
> Also, my in-laws just bought a house in December in NC :thumbup:
> 
> What a small world! I have to admit, I hated it here when I moved down here years ago. Now, I love it! I left for a few years and lived in Pittsburgh (yuck!)...missed NC so much that I had to come back. I've even started to say 'ya'll' within the past few years...but that's the farthest I will go! haha...Click to expand...

HAHAHA! Y'all!! Hilarious! My cousin moved to CT 5 years ago and it is insane how much snow they get!! We got a dusting Saturday and she got over 6 inches the same day!!


----------



## shellideaks

Quick question, if my first OPK is the darkest one I've had (the last 2 have been considerably lighter) is it safe to assume I've ovulated? Would it go white after ovlation rather than staying pink? Or could I still get a positive? This confuses me so much lol.

And as for where I'm from, I'm near Liverpool in the UK :)


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm in NC too!! We must not be too far as we had a white Christmas last year too!! Crazy... I grew up in Western NY.


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Quick question, if my first OPK is the darkest one I've had (the last 2 have been considerably lighter) is it safe to assume I've ovulated? Would it go white after ovlation rather than staying pink? Or could I still get a positive? This confuses me so much lol.
> 
> And as for where I'm from, I'm near Liverpool in the UK :)

You ovulate 12-36 hours AFTER your DARKEST OPK... they tend to get lighter before becoming completely white, but I THINK you can still have a little bit of LH in your body even after you O...


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Quick question, if my first OPK is the darkest one I've had (the last 2 have been considerably lighter) is it safe to assume I've ovulated? Would it go white after ovlation rather than staying pink? Or could I still get a positive? This confuses me so much lol.
> 
> And as for where I'm from, I'm near Liverpool in the UK :)

This will give you a little more understanding... it is so confusing, i know!
https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests.htm


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> This will give you a little more understanding... it is so confusing, i know!
> https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests.htm

Right cool, thanks for that!

Just so confused with having ovulation pains the other day. Cycle day 8 seems way too early to ovulate but then the last 2 tests have been considerably lighter than the first one :/

I'm just gonna keep testing for 10 days like I'm meant to and see what happens lol.


----------



## KTJ006

shellideaks said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> This will give you a little more understanding... it is so confusing, i know!
> https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests.htm
> 
> Right cool, thanks for that!
> 
> Just so confused with having ovulation pains the other day. Cycle day 8 seems way too early to ovulate but then the last 2 tests have been considerably lighter than the first one :/
> 
> I'm just gonna keep testing for 10 days like I'm meant to and see what happens lol.Click to expand...

*Shelli*: I would BD just in case!! It doesn't hurt :thumbup:


----------



## Hayaddie

I think I am 7DPO, so I suppose I still have a little bit to brew up some syptoms! :) Thanks for all of the positive thoughts, totally got me out of my pity party! 

I am in Missouri, and it has been crazy here! Usually we are shovling outselves out too but it has been in the 50's pretty much all winter! How wonderful!

AF isnt due until the 1st but I think I might try a test this weekend, just to get my fix :) Is anyone else testing this weekend??


----------



## shellideaks

KTJ006 said:


> *Shelli*: I would BD just in case!! It doesn't hurt :thumbup:

I shall do! We did BD twice on Saturday (I know we're meant to limit it but I couldn't help myself haha) and then last night. Each time I've kept my hips/legs elevated for at least 20 minutes so I'll do the same tonight and hopefully I haven't missed that egg.


----------



## KTJ006

shellideaks said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> *Shelli*: I would BD just in case!! It doesn't hurt :thumbup:
> 
> I shall do! We did BD twice on Saturday (I know we're meant to limit it but I couldn't help myself haha) and then last night. Each time I've kept my hips/legs elevated for at least 20 minutes so I'll do the same tonight and hopefully I haven't missed that egg.Click to expand...

Wow! Elevating your hips and legs for 20 minutes?? That's some workout...especially after :sex: You rock it girl!! :happydance:


----------



## KTJ006

KTJ006 said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> *Shelli*: I would BD just in case!! It doesn't hurt :thumbup:
> 
> I shall do! We did BD twice on Saturday (I know we're meant to limit it but I couldn't help myself haha) and then last night. Each time I've kept my hips/legs elevated for at least 20 minutes so I'll do the same tonight and hopefully I haven't missed that egg.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Elevating your hips and legs for 20 minutes?? That's some workout...especially after :sex: You rock it girl!! :happydance:Click to expand...

*Shelli*: BTW...who is that handsome little guy in your pic??!


----------



## shellideaks

KTJ006 said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> *Shelli*: I would BD just in case!! It doesn't hurt :thumbup:
> 
> I shall do! We did BD twice on Saturday (I know we're meant to limit it but I couldn't help myself haha) and then last night. Each time I've kept my hips/legs elevated for at least 20 minutes so I'll do the same tonight and hopefully I haven't missed that egg.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Elevating your hips and legs for 20 minutes?? That's some workout...especially after :sex: You rock it girl!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Haha well they are usually up against something, not just pointing up in the air. I'd get too tired doing that :p

That's my little one, who's not so little any more!


----------



## KTJ006

snowflakes120 said:


> I'm in NC too!! We must not be too far as we had a white Christmas last year too!! Crazy... I grew up in Western NY.

Wow it really is a small world!! Wouldn't that be just as crazy if we were in the same city?? Or worked in the same office??? For all I know, you could be the one in the pod beside me. Do do do do, do do do do! :winkwink:


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I think I am 7DPO, so I suppose I still have a little bit to brew up some syptoms! :) Thanks for all of the positive thoughts, totally got me out of my pity party!
> 
> I am in Missouri, and it has been crazy here! Usually we are shovling outselves out too but it has been in the 50's pretty much all winter! How wonderful!
> 
> AF isnt due until the 1st but I think I might try a test this weekend, just to get my fix :) Is anyone else testing this weekend??

meee!! I am going to be 12dpo on Friday and I don't know when my AF is due so I am going to test Friday... if I can hold out. I have a bunch of tests and I may test earlier just to satisfy my urge even though i know it will be negative!


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in NC too!! We must not be too far as we had a white Christmas last year too!! Crazy... I grew up in Western NY.
> 
> Wow it really is a small world!! Wouldn't that be just as crazy if we were in the same city?? Or worked in the same office??? For all I know, you could be the one in the pod beside me. Do do do do, do do do do! :winkwink:Click to expand...

That just MADE MY DAY! hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Get to BDing just incase Shelli!

We don't get too much snow over her girls and we've had the mildest December in decades, far cry from dec 10 we got totally snowed in at the inlaws it was up to our knees!! The uk south from the Scottish border is lucky to see a couple of inches a winter!
I loved the snow really hoped we'd get some but doesn't seem like it's gonna happen now


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> I think I am 7DPO, so I suppose I still have a little bit to brew up some syptoms! :) Thanks for all of the positive thoughts, totally got me out of my pity party!
> 
> I am in Missouri, and it has been crazy here! Usually we are shovling outselves out too but it has been in the 50's pretty much all winter! How wonderful!
> 
> AF isnt due until the 1st but I think I might try a test this weekend, just to get my fix :) Is anyone else testing this weekend??
> 
> meee!! I am going to be 12dpo on Friday and I don't know when my AF is due so I am going to test Friday... if I can hold out. I have a bunch of tests and I may test earlier just to satisfy my urge even though i know it will be negative!Click to expand...

woot woot! We are testing buddies! I am going to try to hold out til Sunday but I am sure if I make it to the store before then I will probably test longggggg before Sunday! :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> I think I am 7DPO, so I suppose I still have a little bit to brew up some syptoms! :) Thanks for all of the positive thoughts, totally got me out of my pity party!
> 
> I am in Missouri, and it has been crazy here! Usually we are shovling outselves out too but it has been in the 50's pretty much all winter! How wonderful!
> 
> AF isnt due until the 1st but I think I might try a test this weekend, just to get my fix :) Is anyone else testing this weekend??
> 
> meee!! I am going to be 12dpo on Friday and I don't know when my AF is due so I am going to test Friday... if I can hold out. I have a bunch of tests and I may test earlier just to satisfy my urge even though i know it will be negative!Click to expand...
> 
> woot woot! We are testing buddies! I am going to try to hold out til Sunday but I am sure if I make it to the store before then I will probably test longggggg before Sunday! :haha:Click to expand...


Which is why i wish i didn't have 3 tests sitting in my bathroom... ehh... who am i kidding? I am sure I will test tomorrow even though i will only be 9dpo! hahahahahahahaa


----------



## BeverleyLN

I am DYIIING to test tomorrow!! DH has taken all the cash and the cards so I can't go and buy a test :hissy:


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> I am DYIIING to test tomorrow!! DH has taken all the cash and the cards so I can't go and buy a test :hissy:

I WISH someone would take my cash and cards so that I wouldn't test!!!


----------



## threemakefive

OMG I go to work for a few hours and bam all the good news coming....

KTJ CONGRATS TO YOU!!! WOOHOO!! BFP!!!

Welcome to the newcomers. You are definitly in the right place, theese ladies are fantastic.

Lovebotlass-I am calling my opk yesterday 9am positive so that means the little eggie came out last night or today :) I hated waiting also lol 

I love the temp rises jrow, and snow.

Bev, I can't wait to see your test results :)

Shelli, my opk was the same way so I called it positive on cd 15.

I'm from the US also, but Im in the midwest, Kansas, and we have had only a dusting of snow, and lots of nice weather :) I am guessing I either O'd yesterday or today, but oh and i were both sick last night, so we woke up at 7am just to bd hahah still not feeling great but i think that might have gotten our egg, as we had bd'ed night before pos. opk and then about 22 hours after positive opk? you think that might have done the trick? I was so trying to stick to smeps perfectly but with all this nasty cold/flu/strep hitting my house we havent done it perfectly :( Also, what day should I count as my actual ovulation day, yesterday, or today? I also have had some little almost crampy like pains sat and sun and today, not like af kinda different, is that ovulation related? thats new to me lol 

I really want to say thanks to all you girls you ahve been the best help through all this. so glad to have "met" you all CANT WAIT FOR ALL OUR BFP's then we can all be bump buddies :) :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> OMG I go to work for a few hours and bam all the good news coming....
> 
> KTJ CONGRATS TO YOU!!! WOOHOO!! BFP!!!
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers. You are definitly in the right place, theese ladies are fantastic.
> 
> Lovebotlass-I am calling my opk yesterday 9am positive so that means the little eggie came out last night or today :) I hated waiting also lol
> 
> I love the temp rises jrow, and snow.
> 
> Bev, I can't wait to see your test results :)
> 
> Shelli, my opk was the same way so I called it positive on cd 15.
> 
> I'm from the US also, but Im in the midwest, Kansas, and we have had only a dusting of snow, and lots of nice weather :) I am guessing I either O'd yesterday or today, but oh and i were both sick last night, so we woke up at 7am just to bd hahah still not feeling great but i think that might have gotten our egg, as we had bd'ed night before pos. opk and then about 22 hours after positive opk? you think that might have done the trick? I was so trying to stick to smeps perfectly but with all this nasty cold/flu/strep hitting my house we havent done it perfectly :( Also, what day should I count as my actual ovulation day, yesterday, or today? I also have had some little almost crampy like pains sat and sun and today, not like af kinda different, is that ovulation related? thats new to me lol
> 
> I really want to say thanks to all you girls you ahve been the best help through all this. so glad to have "met" you all CANT WAIT FOR ALL OUR BFP's then we can all be bump buddies :) :hugs:

Awwww I love this group of ladies too!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I didn't get to stick to SMEP exactly either because the night I ovulated, I was sick :dohh:

If you had your positive yesterday, I would call today your O day! The cramps you were having were most likely ovulation cramps. I didn't start getting them until after my mc. It's nice to have them because it let's you know that your body is working!! 

I think you caught that egg! I have read many articles and it says that the best day to BD is the DAY BEFORE your +OPK because then the sperm are waiting for the egg! So, I think you have great odds!!!

AFM- about an hour ago, i started getting AF like cramps... ughhhhhhh... I hope she isn't coming!!! Do you think the witch can be treated like a vampire and I can wear garlic around my neck to keep her away?? Although, that would keep DH away too!

I hope I caught my egg this month because next month, my hubby is getting knee surgery FOUR DAYS BEFORE I AM SUPPOSED TO OVULATE!!! it's an intense surgery so he is going to be laid up for a week! Well, without getting too personal, he said I could... ahem... do all the work while he is in bed, so we won't miss a month :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## klemoncake

Wow this is amazing - am def doing this if not preg this month!! 

I'm D9PO after misc in Dec, so waiting with fingers crossed (although tested today and BFN so far..)..

Good luck to everyone waiting xxxx


----------



## Lovebotlass17

KTJ, woo hoo!! Congrats, little momma! I am VERY happy for you! Oh, ladies, I am feeling the luck in this thread already. Girl, blow some of that baby dust towards me! And everyone else, of course lol.

I had a weird dream last night, and when I took a nap. Very weird...very realistic. It's odd, because in November, I was having vivid dreams even before I ovulated! And that was the cycle I became pregnant. I am hoping this is good sign. I'm not due to ovulate until 5 to 6 days from now. But I kept a log in November on Pink Pad (an app) about everything I was experiencing, and I definitely had vivid dreams before I ovulated. Strange, huh? Like I said, fingers crossed! I know it doesn't make sense, but heck, the human body is completely tricky and amazing. 

jrowenj, snowflake, I hope you don't mind that I'm going to be stalking the hell out of your charts lol. I love doing that. Both of your charts look great! I cannot wait to ovulate, but sigh, time to get some BDing in I guess lol. I'm probably going to skip tonight, much to my hubby's dismay, because I'm really trying to stay on this SMEP cycle. So far, so good, although I'm on the odd days. We BD cd 5 and 7, and I'm already testing with OPKs, just in case I ovulate early. Meh. Whatever works, right?

jrowenj, girl, get on that next month if this isn't your month lol. You could most definitely do the work if need be. The man just needs to lay there. His penis still works hahaha!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Threemakefive,

I ovulated on New Year's Day. I took an OPK at 1:30 in the morning, and bam, it was positive. Then I took another one at 3:07 AM (yes, I remember the time) and it was even more positive. Crazy thing is, I ovulated the same day. So I'm figuring if I would have taken an OPK late on New Year's Eve, it would have been positive. But I heard some women ovulating on the same day they get the first positive OPK. This is tricky.


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> KTJ, woo hoo!! Congrats, little momma! I am VERY happy for you! Oh, ladies, I am feeling the luck in this thread already. Girl, blow some of that baby dust towards me! And everyone else, of course lol.
> 
> I had a weird dream last night, and when I took a nap. Very weird...very realistic. It's odd, because in November, I was having vivid dreams even before I ovulated! And that was the cycle I became pregnant. I am hoping this is good sign. I'm not due to ovulate until 5 to 6 days from now. But I kept a log in November on Pink Pad (an app) about everything I was experiencing, and I definitely had vivid dreams before I ovulated. Strange, huh? Like I said, fingers crossed! I know it doesn't make sense, but heck, the human body is completely tricky and amazing.
> 
> jrowenj, snowflake, I hope you don't mind that I'm going to be stalking the hell out of your charts lol. I love doing that. Both of your charts look great! I cannot wait to ovulate, but sigh, time to get some BDing in I guess lol. I'm probably going to skip tonight, much to my hubby's dismay, because I'm really trying to stay on this SMEP cycle. So far, so good, although I'm on the odd days. We BD cd 5 and 7, and I'm already testing with OPKs, just in case I ovulate early. Meh. Whatever works, right?

The vivid dreams are so weird, right?! I wonder why that happens!! Sounds like a good sign though!!

PLEASE stalk my chart. I have no clue what I am doing, if I am doing it right or what the numbers/patterns mean! HAHAHA! I didn't even tell my DH that I am doing the temps because he will think I am a crazy woman! I swore to him that I wouldn't start doing all that stuff until after 6 months of trying... but I just can't help it! 

I think it's good you are doing the OPKs early because Bev ovulated early and you just never know!!

Yeaaaaa for our lucky thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

klemoncake said:


> Wow this is amazing - am def doing this if not preg this month!!
> 
> I'm D9PO after misc in Dec, so waiting with fingers crossed (although tested today and BFN so far..)..
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting xxxx

Sorry for your loss and WELCOME to the luckiest thread!!!!!!!!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jrowenj

:happydance::happydance:PS... the SMEP says it has a 40% success rate, so that means a whole bunch of BFP's should be showing up within the next few weeks for us!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## BeverleyLN

klemoncake said:


> Wow this is amazing - am def doing this if not preg this month!!
> 
> I'm D9PO after misc in Dec, so waiting with fingers crossed (although tested today and BFN so far..)..
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting xxxx

Welcome hun! sorry for your loss and i hope you get your BFP in a few days if not feel free to jump on the SMEP wagon! 

LUUUUUUUCKY THREAD!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BeverleyLN

oh dear with all the excitement i suddenly feel very nauseous!!


----------



## snowflakes120

KTJ006 said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in NC too!! We must not be too far as we had a white Christmas last year too!! Crazy... I grew up in Western NY.
> 
> Wow it really is a small world!! Wouldn't that be just as crazy if we were in the same city?? Or worked in the same office??? For all I know, you could be the one in the pod beside me. Do do do do, do do do do! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Bhahahaha!! Your silly!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Dang!! Chatty Cathy's in here!! I need to read up!!


----------



## Hayaddie

threemakefive said:


> OMG I go to work for a few hours and bam all the good news coming....
> 
> KTJ CONGRATS TO YOU!!! WOOHOO!! BFP!!!
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers. You are definitly in the right place, theese ladies are fantastic.
> 
> Lovebotlass-I am calling my opk yesterday 9am positive so that means the little eggie came out last night or today :) I hated waiting also lol
> 
> I love the temp rises jrow, and snow.
> 
> Bev, I can't wait to see your test results :)
> 
> Shelli, my opk was the same way so I called it positive on cd 15.
> 
> I'm from the US also, but Im in the midwest, Kansas, and we have had only a dusting of snow, and lots of nice weather :) I am guessing I either O'd yesterday or today, but oh and i were both sick last night, so we woke up at 7am just to bd hahah still not feeling great but i think that might have gotten our egg, as we had bd'ed night before pos. opk and then about 22 hours after positive opk? you think that might have done the trick? I was so trying to stick to smeps perfectly but with all this nasty cold/flu/strep hitting my house we havent done it perfectly :( Also, what day should I count as my actual ovulation day, yesterday, or today? I also have had some little almost crampy like pains sat and sun and today, not like af kinda different, is that ovulation related? thats new to me lol
> 
> I really want to say thanks to all you girls you ahve been the best help through all this. so glad to have "met" you all CANT WAIT FOR ALL OUR BFP's then we can all be bump buddies :) :hugs:

Ohhh you are right next door to me! I am right outside of Kansas City!


----------



## KTJ006

This is the best thread...so glad I found you all! You guys are chatty too...which I LOVE! I step away for an hour meeting and I have so much to catch up on. Woohoo!

*3makefive*: I have actually never been to Kansas! It really sounds like you caught that egg. There are lots of women who experience ovulation pains, so the cramping you felt could be just that! I'm hoping your TWW goes by sooooo fast. Go get em girl!!

*Jrowen*: You could totally do the BD after your husbands surgery. Just tell him to lay still and you can do all the work. LOL!!! I'm sure he won't mind at all :winkwink:

*Lovebot*: just blew some your way! :dust: The vivid dreams are interesting!! Does the Pink Pad app tell you what the dreams mean? We have a lady at work that can translate dreams (supposedly)...it's kinda neat. If your dreams mean O time, then time to get busy! :sex:

Hope everyone is having a good day! Work stinks today and I'm soooo ready for it to be over. People get fired up over the stupidest things! Time for a glass of wine!!! Oh wait....cancel that :dohh:


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> This is the best thread...so glad I found you all! You guys are chatty too...which I LOVE! I step away for an hour meeting and I have so much to catch up on. Woohoo!
> 
> *3makefive*: I have actually never been to Kansas! It really sounds like you caught that egg. There are lots of women who experience ovulation pains, so the cramping you felt could be just that! I'm hoping your TWW goes by sooooo fast. Go get em girl!!
> 
> *Jrowen*: You could totally do the BD after your husbands surgery. Just tell him to lay still and you can do all the work. LOL!!! I'm sure he won't mind at all :winkwink:
> 
> *Lovebot*: just blew some your way! :dust: The vivid dreams are interesting!! Does the Pink Pad app tell you what the dreams mean? We have a lady at work that can translate dreams (supposedly)...it's kinda neat. If your dreams mean O time, then time to get busy! :sex:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day! Work stinks today and I'm soooo ready for it to be over. People get fired up over the stupidest things! Time for a glass of wine!!! Oh wait....cancel that :dohh:

Nope... my hubby won't mind that one bit!! 

Would you mind giving us a little play by play of any symptoms you had leading up to your BFP today?! Which day did you have spotting??


----------



## KTJ006

jrowenj said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> This is the best thread...so glad I found you all! You guys are chatty too...which I LOVE! I step away for an hour meeting and I have so much to catch up on. Woohoo!
> 
> *3makefive*: I have actually never been to Kansas! It really sounds like you caught that egg. There are lots of women who experience ovulation pains, so the cramping you felt could be just that! I'm hoping your TWW goes by sooooo fast. Go get em girl!!
> 
> *Jrowen*: You could totally do the BD after your husbands surgery. Just tell him to lay still and you can do all the work. LOL!!! I'm sure he won't mind at all :winkwink:
> 
> *Lovebot*: just blew some your way! :dust: The vivid dreams are interesting!! Does the Pink Pad app tell you what the dreams mean? We have a lady at work that can translate dreams (supposedly)...it's kinda neat. If your dreams mean O time, then time to get busy! :sex:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day! Work stinks today and I'm soooo ready for it to be over. People get fired up over the stupidest things! Time for a glass of wine!!! Oh wait....cancel that :dohh:
> 
> Nope... my hubby won't mind that one bit!!
> 
> Would you mind giving us a little play by play of any symptoms you had leading up to your BFP today?! Which day did you have spotting??Click to expand...


My symptoms were really boring. The only thing I had was implantation bleeding (which at the time, I thought it could be implantation bleeding OR the start of AF). This started on Saturday, so 2 days before I tested. I had implantation bleeding with my other 2 pregnancies that lasted about 2 weeks. It was enough to wear a PL and I saw it every time I wiped. I know they say implantation bleeding should only last a short period of time...I guess I'm just abnormal like that. I'm interested in seeing what it does this time around because it's been very light today. My hope is it's going away. It makes me very nervous to have it, but I've been told as long as it's brown then not to worry.

I didn't have any sore BB, cramps, tiredness, nausea, food adversions or anything. It will be interesting to see how things change as I get further into it (if I get that far :-([-o&lt;) Like I said...boring!


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ-Boring symptoms make me hopeful because I have had nothing really! The 2 times I was pregnant, I had implantation bleeding but only like 2 times when I wiped...

Praying for you to have a happy, healthy sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## Hayaddie

KTJ that makes me feel so much better! I have been so boring in then symptom department. Last time I was prego I had a million things going on so that's why I am not feeling it this month :( FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> Ohhh you are right next door to me! I am right outside of Kansas City!

I am not far from KC either :) We are very close :)


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks for all the encouragement ladies, I get soooo excited reading our thread!!! EEEEEKKK!!! Bfp's are so close!!! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Soooo on the fence. Having major AF symptoms but also could be baby sx! Been having AF type cramps more strongly and horrible headache and sooo tired. I do get this before af sooooo we shall see!


----------



## Hayaddie

I am starting to have some more achy feelings and my BB's are starting to hurt. FX'ed!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I am starting to have some more achy feengs and my BB's are starting to hurt. FX'ed!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> I am starting to have some more achy feelings and my BB's are starting to hurt. FX'ed!

Woohoo!! Sounds good!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Great symptoms girls!!! I asked DH if I could buy some tests again last night and he said 'no you have to test when you said you was going to test before' could NOT remember saying anything about it to him so I asked when and he said the 1st of Feb!!!! There is no way in hell I can wait that long!


----------



## KTJ006

*Bev*: That made me laugh!! Feb 1st is a looooong ways away!! Surely you can sneak one in before then :haha:

*Hayaddie & Jrowen:* keeping my FXd for you both as symptoms sound good! I am hoping we have some more BFPs! It's frustrating as the same AF symptoms could very well be sticky bean symptoms. Time shall tell :shrug:

AFM: I am sooooo not wanting to be at work today. I left work in a fowl mood yesterday because my boss was being in a very "her way or no way" mood. I hate that. I wish I could be a stay at home mom!!! Would be the hardest job ever but SO rewarding. We need to win the lottery...

XX to everyone!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Tell me about it KJT!!

i went to the garage to see what tests they sold and they only sell CB digis so if DH doesn't cave and hand over some cash before Friday i'm gonna get him to pick a pack up then and test Saturday morning.
I'm a little confused with my cycle this month i ovulated two days early so i'm assuming my period will be due two days early too so that's putting AF due on Saturday and then i'm sticky to SMEP and testing 15 days after my positive OPK.

I'm desperate to test but thinking about it i would much rather see AF arrive than see a negative test.

AFM: My bbs are still very full seem to be twice their normal size (i only have teeny ones) and my bbs and nips seem a little itchy today, Nips still slightly darker and still have lots of little bumps. 
Sense of smell very slightly heightened, few little cramps but not as much as before, still getting creamy cm and sometimes watery creamy cm and weird but itchy between my belly button and bikini line?!? not too sure what's going on with that


----------



## jrowenj

Hi, ladies!! Had a raise in temp but the house felt hotter than usual last night so it may have affectef it... no sx to report here!!


----------



## snowflakes120

My temp dropped but just the slightest bit. AF due tomorrow but maybe the B6 is lengthening my LP like it is supposed to. Thinking of holding out on testing til Saturday as I have ZERO symptoms what so ever!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> My temp dropped but just the slightest bit. AF due tomorrow but maybe the B6 is lengthening my LP like it is supposed to. Thinking of holding out on testing til Saturday as I have ZERO symptoms what so ever!!

Your chart looks good... youre right about the b6! I forgot that it lengthens lp and i am taking it too!


----------



## BeverleyLN

When will you test Snowflake? your temp hasn't dropped a lot so i think your still in with a very good chance.
jrowenj your temp has gone up a lot! does the temp i a house affect your own so drastically?

I'm thinking about popping to Asda been looking on their webpage and they have a 2 pack of frer for like £8! guaranteed i'll go all the way there and there wont be any!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> When will you test Snowflake? your temp hasn't dropped a lot so i think your still in with a very good chance.
> jrowenj your temp has gone up a lot! does the temp i a house affect your own so drastically?
> 
> I'm thinking about popping to Asda been looking on their webpage and they have a 2 pack of frer for like £8! guaranteed i'll go all the way there and there wont be any!

Not sure about the temp. Its odd that it went up sooooo high. Usually my house is 62 degrees but this morning was 68...


----------



## BeverleyLN

Let us know if it goes up again tomorrow! we're all getting so close to testing! im so excited


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Let us know if it goes up again tomorrow! we're all getting so close to testing! im so excited

Will do. Im still crampy as if af is approaching. My cm is super dry...whats up with that?!


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> Let us know if it goes up again tomorrow! we're all getting so close to testing! im so excited
> 
> Will do. Im still crampy as if af is approaching. My cm is super dry...whats up with that?!Click to expand...

I don't think that cm can give any indication of whether your PG or not, i've been googling every single symptom and it always seem like a 50/50 split! some ladies have all the symptoms that we've been listing and get AF and then some ladies get the BFP!! 

I'm so confused i still have a feeling that i am PG and i really just want to go buy a test pee on it and get it over with!.... getting very, very frustrated with the TWW this afternoon! i think what's annoying me slightly more is i'm at the inlaws and MIL is a stay at home wife too so i can't just jump in the car to go get a test... i really don't want them to know we're trying....

Needed to get that out phew!


----------



## jrowenj

Im going nuts tooooo. I have off today and yet again obsessing and spending all day on bnb


----------



## jrowenj

Sooooooo i caved and peed on a stick... bfn as expected! I have a bunch of internet cheapies so at least i feel ok about wasting one!


----------



## BeverleyLN

I wished i would have bought some cheapies! begged DH to take me to get some tests he's not budging!
When we got our BFP before i had a box of 2 frers and did one a on Wednesday and one on Thursday both had super, super faint lines we were staring at them for 2 days! so we went on the Friday and bought 2 more boxes of frer and 2 CB digis got another super, super faint line with the frer so i did the CB digi and after 3 minutes we got Pregnant 1-2.... he said he can't deal with the stress of testing so early again and waiting for lines to appear so he wants to wait until the weekend.


----------



## shellideaks

BeverleyLN said:


> I'm thinking about popping to Asda been looking on their webpage and they have a 2 pack of frer for like £8! guaranteed i'll go all the way there and there wont be any!

Make sure they're the right ones in Asda. I went to get them on my last cycle thinking they were a good buy but they turned out to be the fast response ones, not the early response ones. So as a result, I now have 3 stashed away lol.


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> I wished i would have bought some cheapies! begged DH to take me to get some tests he's not budging!
> When we got our BFP before i had a box of 2 frers and did one a on Wednesday and one on Thursday both had super, super faint lines we were staring at them for 2 days! so we went on the Friday and bought 2 more boxes of frer and 2 CB digis got another super, super faint line with the frer so i did the CB digi and after 3 minutes we got Pregnant 1-2.... he said he can't deal with the stress of testing so early again and waiting for lines to appear so he wants to wait until the weekend.

Its a good point. First pg i didnt test til day af was due and it was nice and dark. Last pg which was chemical, i took like 6 tests and we were squinting and stressing trying to see the faint line. I wish i had strength to wait...


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about popping to Asda been looking on their webpage and they have a 2 pack of frer for like £8! guaranteed i'll go all the way there and there wont be any!
> 
> Make sure they're the right ones in Asda. I went to get them on my last cycle thinking they were a good buy but they turned out to be the fast response ones, not the early response ones. So as a result, I now have 3 stashed away lol.Click to expand...

How is everything going with yoU??


----------



## shellideaks

Okay, still just testing with the OPK's at the moment. I'll upload a picture of them in a bit cos I'm still confused. Yesterdays was very light so I figured I'd had my surge, but today's is darker than yesterdays so yeah, I have no idea haha.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Your right shelli they are the fast response ones, SIL has an audition for Miss South Yorkshire tomorrow and she's asked me to take her so might see if I can pick up a hpt to take Thursday without telling DH I would love to get a obvious line and surprise him!

Upload a pic of you opks shelli and we'll have a look x


----------



## shellideaks

Thought so, don't think Asda actually do the early result ones. I got them last month BOGOF from Superdrug, now that was a good buy!

Right here we go, I've kept hold of them all so I can compare;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0265.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hmmm I see what you mean.... Well I've done 2 opks since my positives and they were stark White so maybe your CD14 or CD 15 will be positive.

Keep BDing every other day and it will come soon x


----------



## shellideaks

Yeah hopefully I'll get a clear positive soon. Thanks for looking :) x


----------



## Beauts

Mind if I join you gals???

I am 1dpo today! Going to test on Feb 4th.


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Thought so, don't think Asda actually do the early result ones. I got them last month BOGOF from Superdrug, now that was a good buy!
> 
> Right here we go, I've kept hold of them all so I can compare;

Hmmm the cd 10 looks darker though! Keep testing and see what tomorrow brings! and keep BDing!


----------



## jrowenj

Beauts said:


> Mind if I join you gals???
> 
> I am 1dpo today! Going to test on Feb 4th.

Hello!! Welcome!


----------



## threemakefive

Beauts said:


> Mind if I join you gals???
> 
> I am 1dpo today! Going to test on Feb 4th.

Welcome to the thread :) I am 1 dpo also (or so I think lol Im not good with opks :))


----------



## threemakefive

Girls you are getting so close, hold out on that testing though, we want strong positives, no thinking it might be or might not be, lets just save the stress and get the strong BFP!!! :) 

Stil having a bit of cramping hoping tht is a good sign, ive never had this around o time so hoping thats a good indication of stuff going on in there


----------



## Beauts

Thanks for the welcome everyone!

This is my first month using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor so fingers crossed. I usually use the Clearblue smiley face opks and they work just fine...I get a +opk every month at the same time...so I am not sure what difference I think the monitor will make but you know how it is....every little thing to add hope, right?


----------



## jrowenj

I am super bloated... but that could be because I ate cookies for lunch....


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Beauts Welcome! 

Sending lots of :dust: out tonight girlies... 2WW is really getting to me today!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hey ladies. I'm on CD 9 today and I have a lot of watery cm. I hope I ovulate soon, like very soon. Since I have the watery cm, I'm guessing that means I'm approaching my fertile window? I don't know. I'm about to use another OPK for the second time today. It is definitely getting darker. We BD last night, and the day before, and I'm contemplating if we should skip today or try again. We aren't finding it boring (lol) and when I said to my hubby last night, "I think we should skip a day, since we can build up your sperm quality," he laughed and was like, "Babe, I'm 23. I don't have any sperm issues." Well okay then! 

I hope everyone is doing great! I hope we all get our BFPs this month. Won't that be something? Fingers crossed!


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Hey ladies. I'm on CD 9 today and I have a lot of watery cm. I hope I ovulate soon, like very soon. Since I have the watery cm, I'm guessing that means I'm approaching my fertile window? I don't know. I'm about to use another OPK for the second time today. It is definitely getting darker. We BD last night, and the day before, and I'm contemplating if we should skip today or try again. We aren't finding it boring (lol) and when I said to my hubby last night, "I think we should skip a day, since we can build up your sperm quality," he laughed and was like, "Babe, I'm 23. I don't have any sperm issues." Well okay then!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great! I hope we all get our BFPs this month. Won't that be something? Fingers crossed!

hahaha! my husband seems to think he has super sperm also.. must be a "tough guy thing"


----------



## Lovebotlass17

It is a "tough guy thing." But I'm wondering if it holds any truth to it? I guess me and google are about to get real close again. I mean, he is still young, and he has no obvious fertility issues. So would we really need to skip days in between?


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hmmm. I'm realizing it is best to try "every other day." I've found this:

"It's important to note that large numbers of sperm cells will survive up to three days after ejaculation inside a woman. Intercourse every other day (and no masturabation by the man) maximizes the population of sperm cells inside the woman -- which maximizes the chance of fertilization."


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Hmmm. I'm realizing it is best to try "every other day." I've found this:
> 
> "It's important to note that large numbers of sperm cells will survive up to three days after ejaculation inside a woman. Intercourse every other day (and no masturabation by the man) maximizes the population of sperm cells inside the woman -- which maximizes the chance of fertilization."

I have read a few articles that say that : )

I am pretty sure the month I got pregnant the first time, we had sex 2 days before I ovulated!


----------



## jrowenj

WHYYY do I do this to myself?! I just looked at the test I took this morning and of course I feel like I see the FAAAAAIIINTEST line... this is exactly why testing early is NO BUENO! I looked up evaporation lines and it seems that the cheapos I bought online are notorious for evaporation lines... which I am 99% sure this is!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> WHYYY do I do this to myself?! I just looked at the test I took this morning and of course I feel like I see the FAAAAAIIINTEST line... this is exactly why testing early is NO BUENO! I looked up evaporation lines and it seems that the cheapos I bought online are notorious for evaporation lines... which I am 99% sure this is!

hahahah I don't mean to laugh at you, but omg , we are all crazy lol in a good way but we are one and the same, we all do this...hahaha I love Im not being crazy alone lol I was just sitting here wondering, hmm maybe the cramps are the egg moving on down since it was fertilized and thinking hmmm this two week wait just might kill me hahhaa im glad I am not alone, and just htink you only have to wait a bit longer, i still have 14 days!!! lol


----------



## Hayaddie

I keep thinking the same thing about my cramps! It must just be my egg getting comfy! LOL! We are all crazy! One minute I just know I am prego and the next I just know I am doomed to meet AF this month :( My 2ww is almost over though! Just need to make it to this weekend.....


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> I keep thinking the same thing about my cramps! It must just be my egg getting comfy! LOL! We are all crazy! One minute I just know I am prego and the next I just know I am doomed to meet AF this month :( My 2ww is almost over though! Just need to make it to this weekend.....

Cant wait to see a picture of your BFP!!! :)


----------



## Beauts

Can I just say thank GOD for boards like this and gals like you...NONE of my friends would ever understand what I am going through and although DH is very supportive, he just has the "Why worry about it?? You can't change it - why are you even testing early??? Wait until your period is like a week late and then test..."
Ugh.


----------



## Beauts

LOVEBOT, if you don't mind me asking...is DH younger than you? I ask only because I am older than DH and I get the same sort of thing...I usually let him know that although age can be a factor for a man, men can have sperm issues they may not know about...no matter how young they may be....it's not always our fault...


----------



## Hayaddie

Beauts said:


> Can I just say thank GOD for boards like this and gals like you...NONE of my friends would ever understand what I am going through and although DH is very supportive, he just has the "Why worry about it?? You can't change it - why are you even testing early??? Wait until your period is like a week late and then test..."
> Ugh.

I agree! I have tried to talk to my girlfriends about all of this stuff and they just dont let me vent or get all of my stresses out so I gave up trying to explain everything to them.. you guys just "get it"!! Thank you everyone!:hugs:


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> Can I just say thank GOD for boards like this and gals like you...NONE of my friends would ever understand what I am going through and although DH is very supportive, he just has the "Why worry about it?? You can't change it - why are you even testing early??? Wait until your period is like a week late and then test..."
> Ugh.
> 
> I agree! I have tried to talk to my girlfriends about all of this stuff and they just dont let me vent or get all of my stresses out so I gave up trying to explain everything to them.. you guys just "get it"!! Thank you everyone!:hugs:Click to expand...

Im with you too girls, they don't understand loss, i guess bc theyve never had it and they don't understand trying bc none of them have :)


----------



## KTJ006

jrowenj said:


> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I'm realizing it is best to try "every other day." I've found this:
> 
> "It's important to note that large numbers of sperm cells will survive up to three days after ejaculation inside a woman. Intercourse every other day (and no masturabation by the man) maximizes the population of sperm cells inside the woman -- which maximizes the chance of fertilization."
> 
> I have read a few articles that say that : )
> 
> I am pretty sure the month I got pregnant the first time, we had sex 2 days before I ovulated!Click to expand...

I have read that too! Check out "The Great Sperm Race" on youTube. There are 6 sections to it.


----------



## KTJ006

Beauts said:


> Can I just say thank GOD for boards like this and gals like you...NONE of my friends would ever understand what I am going through and although DH is very supportive, he just has the "Why worry about it?? You can't change it - why are you even testing early??? Wait until your period is like a week late and then test..."
> Ugh.

Hi Beauts!!! Sorry for your loss :( I totally agree with you. These boards are great outlets and gives us a chance to meet people that have been through the same thing. The girls here have been great!


----------



## jrowenj

OK... I am back! I went to dinner with my parents and couldn't wait to come home and read all the updates! 

I too am so happy that I have found a site with as many loopy ladies as me! My husband is definitely excited about the whole process, but the last thing I want to do is bug him every 4 seconds "ooo, i felt a twinge...ooo heartburn..." Although, he says I have been a major bitch lately and he swears I am pregnant... i said, "well, either that... or I am just a bitch!" hahahaha!!

I have only been talking to one friend about my symptom spotting because she too is a nutty trying to conceiver... all of my other friends are not at this stage in life yet, so I can't talk to them!

Never in my life did I think I would be discussing my MUCOUS with people... strangers to say the least! hahahaha!!!

Anyway... back to symptom spotting... Been having lots of twinges and pulls, lots of heartburn and... well... actually thought that maybe I got my period because i was very wet "down there" but turned out to be very creamy, whitish CM... Lord, PLEASE BE A SIGN! Also, headache and bloated... 

KTJ- When is your first Doc appointment?? So excited for you and to hear all the good news : )


----------



## KTJ006

Mucous and boobs and cervixes and periods...haha I absolutely love it! My DH would run out of the room if I started talking about the texture of my mucous...LoL...

I actually haven't even called my doctors yet. I was planning to call them Monday after I take another test over the weekend. Am I crazy for taking another test or what??? idk...I guess I just want to be sure it's 'real' or something. I'm trying not to think about it too much, because last time that's ALL I did and was devastated when everything went wrong. I don't think I will feel comfortable until after I have the gender scan, which is around 18 weeks. There's a long way to go and so many things could happen between now and then, so I'm taking it a day at a time. We are excited, but so cautious. The good thing (I think) is I've stopped spotting. My last 2 pregnancies I spotted for 2 weeks...it seems to have dwindled now so I'm hoping that's a good thing (or maybe that's a bad thing???). So many questions. I will keep you updated - thanks for asking!

FXd for everyone. I am losing track of when everyone is testing...wish we had a calendar of some sort!! G'nite everyone! XX


----------



## jrowenj

Aww... well, I will be praying for you, KTJ!!

Yes, we should set up a calendar on the main page! I am due to test Sunday!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Beauts said:


> LOVEBOT, if you don't mind me asking...is DH younger than you? I ask only because I am older than DH and I get the same sort of thing...I usually let him know that although age can be a factor for a man, men can have sperm issues they may not know about...no matter how young they may be....it's not always our fault...

No...I'm younger, by 6 days lol. 

I think we're just crazy. Or more of the fact that I am. I had to beg hubby to NOT have sex tonight HAHA! He's like, "Can we just do it tonight and then skip tomorrow?" I said, "Nooooo! No, no, no, no, NO, damn it! We'll skip tonight and BD tomorrow." Goodness. I'm going to have to beat him with a stick. Down boy, down!


----------



## snowflakes120

Addie - I totally feel the same way. One day I'm super positive the next not so much. I feel like a crazed lunatic with my moods!

Beauts - I hear ya. No one understand a loss and really don't have anyone to talk to about it. Thank dog we have this thread!

Jrow - I never in my wildest dreams thought I would know so much about my body and talk to people about it too! I always just figured I'd have an Opps baby!!

Lovebot - Funny!! Beat him off with a stick!!

KT - Hooray for no more spotting!

AF due tomorrow. Can't wait to see what my temp brings. If it goes up that would be freaking awesome!! If it goes down - I will know I am for sure out and AF is just around the corner on her broom. I think I am going to test Friday or Saturday... Of course, If AF doesn't come by then.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls! is anyone else getting some of the text in red on B&B and not able to see some threads? it's reeeeally bugging me!!! 

Let me all know your testing dates and i'll put them at the beginning! 

Loving the symptoms girls i'm feeling so positive!!!

OK so last night i went to bed (obviously) and been finding it a little difficult to get to sleep these past few night so once i was eventually asleep i woke up with serious sweats! this NEVER happens to me! i completely stripped off and finished up sleeping just in my knickers then woke at 5am bursting for the loo again this NEVER happens!
This morning DH and i DTD and it felt weird!! it was extremely wet and we had basically no foreplay and it just felt plain weird?!? like it wasn't going in properly?!? 

i'm so confused!! DH has said we can't test until Sunday.... i am tearing my hair out!


----------



## jrowenj

I am seeing red font too! Sounds like good sx bev!!!!

My Af is due friday and i will test sunday if she doesnt show! 

My temp went down but is still high soooo we shall see. I went to pee this morning and there was sharp pain in my uterus an pressure as i was pushing the pee out.... i hope everything is ok... it kinda hurt : (


----------



## shellideaks

Yep, I've got the weird red font too. Nothing is loading properly.

My test date is probably gonna be 10th Feb, which is like 2 weeks on Friday. Ages away!


----------



## BeverleyLN

ouch jrow... might be a good sign though! 
Crystals have arrived to bling SIL Beats so i should be kept busy for a while!

Let me know your testing dates girls!!


----------



## KTJ006

Ladies I just had a freak out moment!! When I came to this forum all it said was "Back Soon." I couldn't get to ANYTHING!! I thought they were taking the site down and had a freak out moment!! That would be horrible!

Anyhoot...I am in a class alllllll day for work so I probably won't be around until tonight/tomorrow. I hope you ladies have a fabulous day and that it passes by for all you ladies still waiting to test!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning ladies!

Jrow - Your temp still looks good. You said yesterday you thought it was kinda weird. 

Bev - I too am having hard times sleeping since Saturday. Last week I was clonking out early now - I am still tired but can't sleep. It really annoying.

Shelli - Getting close to OV time!! Hooray!!

KTJ - Have a great work day! See ya later!

AFM, AF DUE TODAY!! That bitch better stay away!! I had a temp raise today however I accidentally slept with my thick socks on so I don't know if that affected the temp at all. My feets were so hot when I woke up!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

DH caved and bought me home a 2 pack of asda tests!!! Oh god now I'm nervous!!!

He wants me to do one now so I can calm myself down, he thinks it's too early which it is but I am gonna do it in a hour or two.... 

Soooo nervous!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Good morning girls!!!

Bev! I cannot wait to hear what what your test says!! I am sooo excited! lol!!

I am pushing for Sunday to test but I might break down and test Friday! Suprisingly I haven't been as crazy as I was last month. I am thinking if I get my BFP I am not going to tell the hubby until Valentine's Day! When I was PG in November I told pretty much everyone like 5 seconds after I found out so I am going to try to be a little more relaxed this time around! I hope you all have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

BeverleyLN said:


> DH caved and bought me home a 2 pack of asda tests!!! Oh god now I'm nervous!!!
> 
> He wants me to do one now so I can calm myself down, he thinks it's too early which it is but I am gonna do it in a hour or two....
> 
> Soooo nervous!!

Oooh roll on a few hours, looking forward to your result Bev :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

oh god ladies i think i may have a positive!!! it's really faint but stronger than my last BFP at 11 dpo!

I'm not gonna get too excited just yet even though i feel pretty mellow i'm not saying i'm pregnant until i get super strong lines or a positive digi

The pics were all taken before 10 minutes after the test was taken and the line was there at 3 minutes
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3568.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 37









DSCF3571.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 33


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> oh god ladies i think i may have a positive!!! it's really faint but stronger than my last BFP at 11 dpo!
> 
> I'm not gonna get too excited just yet even though i feel pretty mellow i'm not saying i'm pregnant until i get super strong lines or a positive digi
> 
> The pics were all taken before 10 minutes after the test was taken and the line was there at 3 minutes

How many DPO are you today?!?!?! And this is without FMU!!!

I am thinking it is looking good for you, kiddo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BeverleyLN

I'm in between 10 and 11 dpo because i'm not sure if i ovulated late on the 14 or ealy on the 15th?? 

I'm not going to do the other until friday so i can see if there's a noticeable difference... kind of excited and nervous right now!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> I'm in between 10 and 11 dpo because i'm not sure if i ovulated late on the 14 or ealy on the 15th??
> 
> I'm not going to do the other until friday so i can see if there's a noticeable difference... kind of excited and nervous right now!

Ahhhh!! Can't wait til Friday to see!


----------



## BeverleyLN

me too!! if this is my BFP it's a sign girls!! our luuuucky thread!


----------



## jrowenj

Well, i had one internet cheapie left and I don't want to use those crappy tests... but I couldn't throw it out so I took it this morning LOL! I am 10 DPO and it was negative. The good thing is I have no more tests lurking around in my house...so, i can wait to test until this weekend like I am supposed to!


----------



## Hayaddie

Bev I totally see a super light line! I cannot wait to see it this weekend!!! FX'ed!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Those cheapies dont show lines early I've seen a few progression charts and they don't compare to frers ect so ignore them! Looks t be a exciting weekend girls!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Those cheapies dont show lines early I've seen a few progression charts and they don't compare to frers ect so ignore them! Looks t be a exciting weekend girls!

Yeah...I have read horrible reviews on them AFTER i bought them, so I finally got rid of them!!

Ahhh... I am soooo freakin excited for you, bev! What did DH say?!


----------



## BeverleyLN

He had a huge smile but said he isnt getting excited until that line gets darker


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray Bev! I think it's a start of a BFP!!


----------



## shellideaks

Yay, you can well see that line. Looking forward to seeing it again at the weekend :D x


----------



## mammaspath

can i join? Im on cd6 and wanna try this method out.
Thanks!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Bev, ahh! Congrats, girl!! I am so excited for you. Those pictures are definitely looking like the start of a lovely BFP! :happydance:

It must be a good day, because I have a positive OPK on CD 10 today! YESSS! We didn't BD last night, but we did on CD 5, 7, and 8. We are going to BD tonight, tomorrow night, and the day after as well. I'm just shocked because heck, I didn't know I'd ovulate this early. Which means I'm about to hit my TWW! Yay! 

I'm so happy!


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Bev, ahh! Congrats, girl!! I am so excited for you. Those pictures are definitely looking like the start of a lovely BFP! :happydance:
> 
> It must be a good day, because I have a positive OPK on CD 10 today! YESSS! We didn't BD last night, but we did on CD 5, 7, and 8. We are going to BD tonight, tomorrow night, and the day after as well. I'm just shocked because heck, I didn't know I'd ovulate this early. Which means I'm about to hit my TWW! Yay!
> 
> I'm so happy!

Soooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome mammaspath!!!

Lovebot - Hooray on +OPK today!


----------



## shellideaks

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Bev, ahh! Congrats, girl!! I am so excited for you. Those pictures are definitely looking like the start of a lovely BFP! :happydance:
> 
> It must be a good day, because I have a positive OPK on CD 10 today! YESSS! We didn't BD last night, but we did on CD 5, 7, and 8. We are going to BD tonight, tomorrow night, and the day after as well. I'm just shocked because heck, I didn't know I'd ovulate this early. Which means I'm about to hit my TWW! Yay!
> 
> I'm so happy!

Lucky! I wish I'd ovulate already. Had another negative OPK today. I'm impatient lol.

I remember before trying for a baby, my periods always came round so quickly and now it takes foooooooorever :laugh2:


----------



## Beauts

Congrats Bev and fingers crossed! Can't wait to see the pics get darker hun!!


----------



## mammaspath

K so i'm cycle day six and i just did an opk...........it's so positive! is this right should i be ovulating this early?.......im new to this and its quite confusing :)


----------



## Hayaddie

shellideaks said:


> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> Bev, ahh! Congrats, girl!! I am so excited for you. Those pictures are definitely looking like the start of a lovely BFP! :happydance:
> 
> It must be a good day, because I have a positive OPK on CD 10 today! YESSS! We didn't BD last night, but we did on CD 5, 7, and 8. We are going to BD tonight, tomorrow night, and the day after as well. I'm just shocked because heck, I didn't know I'd ovulate this early. Which means I'm about to hit my TWW! Yay!
> 
> I'm so happy!
> 
> Lucky! I wish I'd ovulate already. Had another negative OPK today. I'm impatient lol.
> 
> I remember before trying for a baby, my periods always came round so quickly and now it takes foooooooorever :laugh2:Click to expand...

 I know what you mean! It seems like before I was TTC everything was going so fast. Now I feel like I am constantly waiting lol


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> K so i'm cycle day six and i just did an opk...........it's so positive! is this right should i be ovulating this early?.......im new to this and its quite confusing :)

Is t a dark line? Seems too early to ovulate! Faint lines are negative for opk


----------



## shellideaks

Heads up for those of you that are going to be testing soon; First Response Early Response is BOGOF in Superdrug at the moment (single test). Clicky!


----------



## mammaspath

Anybody have advice?
 



Attached Files:







OV1.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 63


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Mammaspath, I can hardly see that. My eyes are bad lol. I try to click on it to see if I can englarge it, but nope. From here though, it does look positive. OOh, how exciting! Hope you do lots and lots of BDing!! Whoo!

Thanks, ladies! I cannot wait to wear this cute outfit for hubby tonight.

Here are my OPKs from 21 Jan to 25 Jan. It goes from top to bottom, 21 Jan to today. It's obviously dark. So excited! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







OPKs (21-25 Jan 12).jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> Anybody have advice?

That looks positive to me! I can't believe you are Ov'ing so soon! get to baby dancing!


----------



## snowflakes120

mammaspath said:


> Anybody have advice?

Sure looks positive to me from here. Can't get the pic any bigger though. Do you have PCOS? I know that if you do than you can get lots of positives...
It sure is very early for a positive but I'd go with it!

Shelli - Jealous of you deal! I am going after work to get FRER!!


----------



## shellideaks

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Mammaspath, I can hardly see that. My eyes are bad lol. I try to click on it to see if I can englarge it, but nope. From here though, it does look positive. OOh, how exciting! Hope you do lots and lots of BDing!! Whoo!
> 
> Thanks, ladies! I cannot wait to wear this cute outfit for hubby tonight.
> 
> Here are my OPKs from 21 Jan to 25 Jan. It goes from top to bottom, 21 Jan to today. It's obviously dark. So excited! :happydance:

See I wish mine progressed like that rather than uneven. I'll post a pic of today's in a minute. How many have you been doing a day?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Mamaspath and lovebotlass both your OPK look positive GET BDING!!!! 

DH is now more impatient than me! he wants me to test first thing tomorrow which i will ofcourse... i need no encouragement!

We'll then be off to Superdrug to buy them out of frers lol.... Love bogof!!!


----------



## jrowenj

this may be a silly question... is frer mean First Response Early Result?


----------



## BeverleyLN

yeah.... i was hoping to pick one up today instead of my asda own brand but all they had was first response fast response... ive never seen those for sale anywhere else


----------



## shellideaks

I'm gonna get 2 tomorrow, just to have when the time comes assuming I need to test lol.

*jrowenj* Yep, it does :)

Right, more OPK's with today's addition. Still confusing. I wish I'd just be normal and they'd gradually get darker >_<
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0267.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> I'm gonna get 2 tomorrow, just to have when the time comes assuming I need to test lol.
> 
> *jrowenj* Yep, it does :)
> 
> Right, more OPK's with today's addition. Still confusing. I wish I'd just be normal and they'd gradually get darker >_<

Hmm... it looks like you ovulated already...


----------



## snowflakes120

Shelli - mine are like that too. I think it depends on how much water I drank.

jrow - Yup, you gotta it girl! PS - everytime I write your name I think of Jwoww from Jersey Shore!! hehe!!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> Hmm... it looks like you ovulated already...

See that's what I thought, but it seemed way too early so I just carried on testing. Who'd of thought starting OPK's on CD 10 would be too late!

*snowflakes* - I've been taking them at the same time each day and not drinking anything for 3 hours beforehand or is that not long enough?


----------



## snowflakes120

I love that I am looking at the "currently active useres viewing this thread" and like all 7 of us are in here!! :)


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Shelli - mine are like that too. I think it depends on how much water I drank.
> 
> jrow - Yup, you gotta it girl! PS - everytime I write your name I think of Jwoww from Jersey Shore!! hehe!!

LMAOOO!! NOOO!!!! not JWOWW! And just an FYI... I live at the jersey shore and we are NOTHING LIKE THEM HAHAHA!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Shelli - mine are like that too. I think it depends on how much water I drank.
> 
> jrow - Yup, you gotta it girl! PS - everytime I write your name I think of Jwoww from Jersey Shore!! hehe!!
> 
> LMAOOO!! NOOO!!!! not JWOWW! And just an FYI... I live at the jersey shore and we are NOTHING LIKE THEM HAHAHA!Click to expand...

You don't have bowling balls for boobies??!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Shelli - mine are like that too. I think it depends on how much water I drank.
> 
> jrow - Yup, you gotta it girl! PS - everytime I write your name I think of Jwoww from Jersey Shore!! hehe!!
> 
> LMAOOO!! NOOO!!!! not JWOWW! And just an FYI... I live at the jersey shore and we are NOTHING LIKE THEM HAHAHA!Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have bowling balls for boobies??!!Click to expand...

NO! hahahahaha i do have some pretty big knockers but theyre all mine!


----------



## jrowenj

Dear Lord, Since implantation can take up to 10 days and I am on my 10DPO... PLEASE let the slight dip in my temp this morning mean that my little eggy was fertilized and is snuggly in my uterus... AMEN!


----------



## BeverleyLN

girls don't worry we have the lucky thread!


----------



## threemakefive

Omg girls I hate working and missing all the fun lol I am going to test on the 10th.... Congrats on the positive opks girls....welcome mommaspath and BEV WOOOHOOO....LOOKING LIKE UR ON UR WAY TO A GORGEOUS BFP!!!


----------



## shellideaks

threemakefive said:


> Omg girls I hate working and missing all the fun lol I am going to test on the 10th.... Congrats on the positive opks girls....welcome mommaspath and BEV WOOOHOOO....LOOKING LIKE UR ON UR WAY TO A GORGEOUS BFP!!!

Yay, same testing day as me :D And I sit on here when I'm in work lol. x


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I'm okay. Today is bitter sweet. I'm having issues at work (on my day off wtf?) but so glad that I have a positive OPK. 

I think FRER means that. Yes. 

Hubby is on his way home. I'm so stressed about work, I'm about to rape him lol!


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> I'm okay. Today is bitter sweet. I'm having issues at work (on my day off wtf?) but so glad that I have a positive OPK.
> 
> I think FRER means that. Yes.
> 
> Hubby is on his way home. I'm so stressed about work, I'm about to rape him lol!

HAHAHA!!!! :flasher:


----------



## jrowenj

:loopy:I am going to dinner and a movie with my girlfriends tonight... THANK GOD because I need a break from myself!


----------



## threemakefive

shellideaks said:


> Yay, same testing day as me :D And I sit on here when I'm in work lol. x

YAY!!! Hope we both get our bfp same day then we can be bump buddies :) Lol my work is a part time gig, and it's too fast paced for me to do anything but work lol luckily its only 4 or 5 hours, but alot goes on on here during that time lol


----------



## threemakefive

hahha rape the husband, that will solve all the issues :) and Jrow, that will be a nice break... 

I think tonight I am going to sit on the couch and do nothing lol I hurt my back carrying in groceries so hoping it will feel better if I rest..... :) 

and bev is right, this is the luckiest thread around :)


----------



## mammaspath

snowflakes120 said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> Anybody have advice?
> 
> Sure looks positive to me from here. Can't get the pic any bigger though. Do you have PCOS? I know that if you do than you can get lots of positives...
> It sure is very early for a positive but I'd go with it!
> 
> Shelli - Jealous of you deal! I am going after work to get FRER!!Click to expand...

No i do not have pcos....i actually don't know what that is:wacko: 

On to dancing a baby into my belly! ohhhhhh yaaa!


----------



## Hayaddie

I don't know about you ladies, but after the week I have had (and it is only Wednesday) I just want to chill out on the couch with a glass of wine... hmmmmm lol!


----------



## jrowenj

hayaddie said:


> i don't know about you ladies, but after the week i have had (and it is only wednesday) i just want to chill out on the couch with a glass of wine... Hmmmmm lol!

amen!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi ladies! so my hpt this morning is the same as yesterdays which is no surprise... DH i really pissed off now this is the part he hates... LIMBO!! waiting for AF to turn up and waiting for a strong positive.
Decided we're not going to test until Monday now, AF is due Saturday so we'll have to wait and see what happens!!

Getting a few cramps this morning right underneath my belly button nothing like AF FXed!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

:dust:


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Hi ladies! so my hpt this morning is the same as yesterdays which is no surprise... DH i really pissed off now this is the part he hates... LIMBO!! waiting for AF to turn up and waiting for a strong positive.
> Decided we're not going to test until Monday now, AF is due Saturday so we'll have to wait and see what happens!!
> 
> Getting a few cramps this morning right underneath my belly button nothing like AF FXed!!

:dust:


----------



## snowflakes120

Tested this AM. BFN! Not even a hint of any sort of line what so ever. I'm totally out. There is no way I can be at this point.

Guess I'm thankful the B6 extended my LP. But honestly feels like a cruel joke at this point. I have no idea when AF will come - she was due yesterday.

Goodbye pretty panties. Hello period panties.

Can you tell I'm bitter today?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Don't give up hope yet snowflake!! your not out until the witch arrives and remember your temps have been good... some ladies dont get their BFP until ages after AF is due x x x


----------



## Hayaddie

I went crazy last night and this morning and tested.. BFN! :( I am not even sure why I wasted two tests! I am 10DPO and I already feel like I am out. I knwe this would just get me all upset... SHeesh! Now I really am going to try to wait til Monday to test again.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I'm sorry snowflakes...but I'm going to have to laugh right there at "period panties." HAHAHAHA! I hate them! But omigosh, girl, you know you are not out until AF shows. You know that. I wish I could give you some positivity. Don't be down in the dumps. :(

So I kinda did rape the hubby last night. He came home and comforted me and then started to play that annoying game, not Call of Duty, but the new one that came out. Meh. Whatever. It's all the same. He played for like an hour, and I finally looked at him and said, "So, are we going to fu*k or what?" He looked up and smiled. 

I hope we BD tonight as well. I'm still getting positive OPKs today, but not as strong, and it's almost 9:30 AM. I don't know when I'll ovulate. :dohh:


----------



## BeverleyLN

I'm having second thought now too a lady commented on my thread int the test section and said she's had the same lines with the same tests and they turned out to be false positives so been researching the tests all day.... They seem really good but now I have this niggle in the back of my head...

Right that's it for the negativity today!!! :dust:

Chins up girls remember this is our lucky thread x


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hayaddie said:


> I went crazy last night and this morning and tested.. BFN! :( I am not even sure why I wasted two tests! I am 10DPO and I already feel like I am out. I knwe this would just get me all upset... SHeesh! Now I really am going to try to wait til Monday to test again.

You do realize 10 DPO is extremely early to get a BFP, right? lol 
You're crazy. We're all crazy! :tease: Just test again on Monday, as you said. It'll be the best time. Good luck!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> I went crazy last night and this morning and tested.. BFN! :( I am not even sure why I wasted two tests! I am 10DPO and I already feel like I am out. I knwe this would just get me all upset... SHeesh! Now I really am going to try to wait til Monday to test again.
> 
> You do realize 10 DPO is extremely early to get a BFP, right? lol
> You're crazy. We're all crazy! :tease: Just test again on Monday, as you said. It'll be the best time. Good luck!Click to expand...

Yes we are!!! :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

Ladies! We need to get a grip! Smep says not to test until 15dpo! I did test at 10 dpo though but we need to chill!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Yes that's right! My really testing date is Sunday and I WILL NOT test before....


----------



## jrowenj

I am crampy,headache and bbs starting to be teeny bit sore so im sure the with is a comin!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Okay Okay I know you guys are right! I dont even know why I tested! Bahahaha a moment of weakness I think! I am holding off all weekend! Ughhhh I need a vacation!


----------



## jrowenj

:rofl: this is no longer the positive thread its the looooony thread!!!!!!


----------



## Beauts

Good luck to all of you!

I am just 3dpo today so I have a bit of time to go!! I have to test at 12dpo (I am on progesterone so my doc said if I get a bfn at 12dpo with a FRER, I am out and should stop the progesterone).


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj said:


> :rofl: this is no longer the positive thread its the looooony thread!!!!!!

 :headspin::rofl::headspin::rofl::headspin:


----------



## jrowenj

Snowflake fertility friend says only 47 percent get positive this early! Dont stress!


----------



## Hayaddie

I think we have all lost it... I am sooooo glad I am not alone! Bahahaha!


----------



## threemakefive

Girls I am the voice of only half looney lol stop testing!!! All of u will get poaitives...I tested at 10 dpo one time way negative but by 14 dpo strong.positive oh and.bev urs looked like my did with my son started like that then got.real dark by end of.week.....don't lose hope guys we got this!!!!

Afm-tmi but I had brown kinda stringy little blob on tp...nvr had that before....what is it?? Lol


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Girls I am the voice of only half looney lol stop testing!!! All of u will get poaitives...I tested at 10 dpo one time way negative but by 14 dpo strong.positive oh and.bev urs looked like my did with my son started like that then got.real dark by end of.week.....don't lose hope guys we got this!!!!
> 
> Afm-tmi but I had brown kinda stringy little blob on tp...nvr had that before....what is it?? Lol

Cant keep up. Did you ov yet??


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Girls I am the voice of only half looney lol stop testing!!! All of u will get poaitives...I tested at 10 dpo one time way negative but by 14 dpo strong.positive oh and.bev urs looked like my did with my son started like that then got.real dark by end of.week.....don't lose hope guys we got this!!!!
> 
> Afm-tmi but I had brown kinda stringy little blob on tp...nvr had that before....what is it?? Lol
> 
> Cant keep up. Did you ov yet??Click to expand...

Well I had dark opk like 3 days ago...but I had symptoms of o days before that so Idk when but I'm sure i have as the last opk i took 2days ago was white....


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Girls I am the voice of only half looney lol stop testing!!! All of u will get poaitives...I tested at 10 dpo one time way negative but by 14 dpo strong.positive oh and.bev urs looked like my did with my son started like that then got.real dark by end of.week.....don't lose hope guys we got this!!!!
> 
> Afm-tmi but I had brown kinda stringy little blob on tp...nvr had that before....what is it?? Lol
> 
> Cant keep up. Did you ov yet??Click to expand...
> 
> Well I had dark opk like 3 days ago...but I had symptoms of o days before that so Idk when but I'm sure i have as the last opk i took 2days ago was white....Click to expand...

Implantation bleeding?!?!?!???


----------



## shellideaks

Well I'm currently sat in work bursting for the loo but trying to hold off until at least 5 so I can do my OPK. Dunno why I'm bothering any more seeing as they're completley inconclusive haha.


----------



## Beauts

Have any of you had or heard of getting a rash during the 2ww and it ending up a BFP? I have a strange rash (kind of red blotchy) on my cheeks just below my eys today. Have not eaten anything out of the ordinary or used any new creams or make-up. I am only 3dpo today so my body doesn't even know I am pregnant yet (if I am..lol).....reaction to foreign fertilized egg in my body???
One can hope...:happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

threemakefive said:


> Girls I am the voice of only half looney lol stop testing!!! All of u will get poaitives...I tested at 10 dpo one time way negative but by 14 dpo strong.positive oh and.bev urs looked like my did with my son started like that then got.real dark by end of.week.....don't lose hope guys we got this!!!!
> 
> Afm-tmi but I had brown kinda stringy little blob on tp...nvr had that before....what is it?? Lol

I had that - it was brown and fiberous looking. It is implantation bleeding - When I went to my doctor for the 1st appt. I had it and she looked at my cervix and told me what it was as I was concerned....


----------



## shellideaks

So today's ovulation test is looking considerably white. There's a faint line but it's even less than yesterday's so I think it's safe to assume I did miss ovulation with the OPK's. 

What confuses me is when would I class ovulation as taking place if my darkest OPK was last Saturday and even that one wasn't dark enough to be classed as positive? Anyone got any ideas? 

I'm feeling so out already this month with all this, starting to question whether I've ovulated at all :/


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> So today's ovulation test is looking considerably white. There's a faint line but it's even less than yesterday's so I think it's safe to assume I did miss ovulation with the OPK's.
> 
> What confuses me is when would I class ovulation as taking place if my darkest OPK was last Saturday and even that one wasn't dark enough to be classed as positive? Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> I'm feeling so out already this month with all this, starting to question whether I've ovulated at all :/

Im sure you ovulated the day of the darkest opk. I had light lines leading up to ov day then the day i ovulated i tested 3 times. First one was light around 11 2nd was very dark at 2 pm then at 7 very faint again. So, you may have missed the darkest one. Dont worry! Count that as o day!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> So today's ovulation test is looking considerably white. There's a faint line but it's even less than yesterday's so I think it's safe to assume I did miss ovulation with the OPK's.
> 
> What confuses me is when would I class ovulation as taking place if my darkest OPK was last Saturday and even that one wasn't dark enough to be classed as positive? Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> I'm feeling so out already this month with all this, starting to question whether I've ovulated at all :/
> 
> Im sure you ovulated the day of the darkest opk. I had light lines leading up to ov day then the day i ovulated i tested 3 times. First one was light around 11 2nd was very dark at 2 pm then at 7 very faint again. So, you may have missed the darkest one. Dont worry! Count that as o day!Click to expand...

Cheers, I'm just so confused with my dates this month! So if I class that as last Saturday then I'd technically be 5 DPO right? Not that I'm hopeful, the only BDing I did around that time was the Saturday night so deffo think it's not gonna be my month.


----------



## jrowenj

Are u the one who posted pics of ur tests?? Im at work and have to be discreet lol. If so, which page are ur pics on the thread?


----------



## KTJ006

*Lovebot*: YAAAAY for TWWs!! How did hubby like your cute outfit?? :winkwink: You and me are both stressed about work...yuck. We need to win the lottery so we don't have to work. 

*Mamaspath*: WELCOME lady!! I hope you are BDing the night (or day) away!! :sex:

*Jrowen*: Does it piss you of that the Jersey Shore is portrayed so differently? I have never watched an episode but it seems craaaaaazy

*Bev*: REALLY can't wait for Monday to come around!! Is that the day you're still going to test? Waiting is not cool.

*Hayaddie*: It's not over until the witch arrives! Hoping you get your BFP!! Is Monday the day for you? Seems like we have a few people testing Monday...it will be a lucky day!!

*3makefive*: are you still having the brown CM?? 

:wave: to everyone else I missed!! I was MIA yesterday and probably will be the rest of today. Work is CRAZY and it's making me super stressed!! You guys had me laughing over the previous posts - we may be a bit looney but this is still a lucky thread!! I want to see some more BFPs soon!!

XX


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> Are u the one who posted pics of ur tests?? Im at work and have to be discreet lol. If so, which page are ur pics on the thread?

Yeah I did last night. Not sure what page they'll be on for you (I changed my settings to have 40 posts on one page lol) but it's post #406.


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Are u the one who posted pics of ur tests?? Im at work and have to be discreet lol. If so, which page are ur pics on the thread?
> 
> Yeah I did last night. Not sure what page they'll be on for you (I changed my settings to have 40 posts on one page lol) but it's post #406.Click to expand...

Im gonna vote u ovulated cd 10! Anyone else have an opinion?!?!?!


----------



## threemakefive

KTJ006 said:


> *Lovebot*: YAAAAY for TWWs!! How did hubby like your cute outfit?? :winkwink: You and me are both stressed about work...yuck. We need to win the lottery so we don't have to work.
> 
> *Mamaspath*: WELCOME lady!! I hope you are BDing the night (or day) away!! :sex:
> 
> *Jrowen*: Does it piss you of that the Jersey Shore is portrayed so differently? I have never watched an episode but it seems craaaaaazy
> 
> *Bev*: REALLY can't wait for Monday to come around!! Is that the day you're still going to test? Waiting is not cool.
> 
> *Hayaddie*: It's not over until the witch arrives! Hoping you get your BFP!! Is Monday the day for you? Seems like we have a few people testing Monday...it will be a lucky day!!
> 
> *3makefive*: are you still having the brown CM??
> 
> :wave: to everyone else I missed!! I was MIA yesterday and probably will be the rest of today. Work is CRAZY and it's making me super stressed!! You guys had me laughing over the previous posts - we may be a bit looney but this is still a lucky thread!! I want to see some more BFPs soon!!
> 
> XX

I had it a few hrs ago just when i wiped then again abt 30 mins ago only a tiny string vs the little glob earlier....


----------



## Beauts

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Are u the one who posted pics of ur tests?? Im at work and have to be discreet lol. If so, which page are ur pics on the thread?
> 
> Yeah I did last night. Not sure what page they'll be on for you (I changed my settings to have 40 posts on one page lol) but it's post #406.Click to expand...
> 
> Im gonna vote u ovulated cd 10! Anyone else have an opinion?!?!?!Click to expand...


Same :thumbup:


----------



## threemakefive

snowflakes120 said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Girls I am the voice of only half looney lol stop testing!!! All of u will get poaitives...I tested at 10 dpo one time way negative but by 14 dpo strong.positive oh and.bev urs looked like my did with my son started like that then got.real dark by end of.week.....don't lose hope guys we got this!!!!
> 
> Afm-tmi but I had brown kinda stringy little blob on tp...nvr had that before....what is it?? Lol
> 
> I had that - it was brown and fiberous looking. It is implantation bleeding - When I went to my doctor for the 1st appt. I had it and she looked at my cervix and told me what it was as I was concerned....Click to expand...

Oh....really????? I sure hope so... :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Girls I am the voice of only half looney lol stop testing!!! All of u will get poaitives...I tested at 10 dpo one time way negative but by 14 dpo strong.positive oh and.bev urs looked like my did with my son started like that then got.real dark by end of.week.....don't lose hope guys we got this!!!!
> 
> Afm-tmi but I had brown kinda stringy little blob on tp...nvr had that before....what is it?? Lol
> 
> I had that - it was brown and fiberous looking. It is implantation bleeding - When I went to my doctor for the 1st appt. I had it and she looked at my cervix and told me what it was as I was concerned....Click to expand...
> 
> Oh....really????? I sure hope so... :)Click to expand...

I had implantation bleeding with both pgs and sounds like u got it!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi girls! Currently out with MIL and SIL missing all the chat!!! Shelli you are still in with a chance remember it only takes 1 little swimmer!!
3make5 thankyou for bringing us back down to earth! We're getting a little crazy!
Beauts I've currently broken out in spots so maybe your rash is a symptom!! Can't remember who had the brown stringy CM but I think that symptom!! Implantation bleeding!!! I've probably missed loads more so will go back through when we get back.... Feeling extremely sick today! Thought I was gonna have to ask MIL to pull over so I could sick! And my BBs!!! I can't wait to get this friggen bra off! They feel like they're gonna explode!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Hi girls! Currently out with MIL and SIL missing all the chat!!! Shelli you are still in with a chance remember it only takes 1 little swimmer!!
> 3make5 thankyou for bringing us back down to earth! We're getting a little crazy!
> Beauts I've currently broken out in spots so maybe your rash is a symptom!! Can't remember who had the brown stringy CM but I think that symptom!! Implantation bleeding!!! I've probably missed loads more so will go back through when we get back.... Feeling extremely sick today! Thought I was gonna have to ask MIL to pull over so I could sick! And my BBs!!! I can't wait to get this friggen bra off! They feel like they're gonna explode!

Sounds like that bfp will be much darker tomorrow!!! I my cave and test tomorrow......


----------



## Beauts

I sure hope so Bev!!!!!



As far as the brown spotting I never had implant bleeding with any of my 3 pregnancies (but then again, none of them were sticky so maybe this is a good sign for you) so I'm afraid I can't help:nope:


----------



## jrowenj

Sooooooo is anyone else gonna break down and test early tomorrow?! Because i cant get testing outta myhead:dohh:


----------



## BeverleyLN

I don't have any tests left! posted a thread in the PG section and a lady there said she had faint line like mine but stronger on frer so DH and I will get some frer on Sunday and test Sunday evening and Monday morning, I'm really confident I told DH I'm 99.9% sure I'm PG!

Jrowenj can't wait to hear your results! What are you testing with? X


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Sooooooo is anyone else gonna break down and test early tomorrow?! Because i cant get testing outta myhead:dohh:

Wish i could test already lol but can't wait to see yours :)


----------



## threemakefive

BeverleyLN said:


> I don't have any tests left! posted a thread in the PG section and a lady there said she had faint line like mine but stronger on frer so DH and I will get some frer on Sunday and test Sunday evening and Monday morning, I'm really confident I told DH I'm 99.9% sure I'm PG!
> 
> Jrowenj can't wait to hear your results! What are you testing with? X

Bev i have a feeling you are going to see a nice BFP!! :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

threemakefive said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> I don't have any tests left! posted a thread in the PG section and a lady there said she had faint line like mine but stronger on frer so DH and I will get some frer on Sunday and test Sunday evening and Monday morning, I'm really confident I told DH I'm 99.9% sure I'm PG!
> 
> Jrowenj can't wait to hear your results! What are you testing with? X
> 
> Bev i have a feeling you are going to see a nice BFP!! :)Click to expand...

I really hope so! It would work out perfect... FXed for our sticky beans!

:dust:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

This is getting exciting! I feel like the climax is building up, ladies! Whoo!

I think I may have "mzdgaoijglamg,"....okay, let me google that word. "Mid-cycle pain." Oh, here we go: mittelschmerz. It was so hard for me to fall asleep last night, and then stay asleep. The pain was coming from the area where my right ovary is, and according to a website I've read, most women who do have this ovulation pain, get it on that side. It's odd. And it sucks, but I hope this means I have ovulated. I'm also *TMI* constipated. I haven't had ONE poo today! Not one! And yesterday, I had *TMI* diarrhea. Once again, some women also experience gastrointestinal symptoms. It's like 20%. 

I like to play with FF, so I went to the future, and inputed higher temps for tomorrow and the day after. FF put crosshairs on CD 10, the day I think I may have ovulated. And I also have that "pregnancy monitor" thing, which has my intercourse days as "good," unless we BD tonight, which changes it to "high." Anyone else does this? I pray my temps stay high so FF can confirm ovulation.

I'm going crazy here!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Ooh, and I think (FINALLY) I have gotten my first barely negative OPK at 2:50 PM or 5:10 PM. The test lines are slightly lighter than the control line. I'm relieved, because I don't want to be one of those women (no offense) that has 3 + days of positive OPKs. I'm paranoid my body was trying to release an egg, but failed. I was pretty stressed all day yesterday, but it doesn't seem to have affected anything yet. I'll try and post a pic later when I get off of work today. I'm still here...almost 12 hours, so I'll be going home soon. Phew. Thanks, ladies.


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebot- Sounds like you're moving right along!!!!

Bev - I didn't go buy any tests... I am too afraid to test! I think I will use FRER. Also, your BFP is sounding like it's gonna stick!!!!! WOOOO HOO!!!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

jrowenj, when are you testing again? 

I like you chart...teehee. :smug:


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> jrowenj, when are you testing again?
> 
> I like you chart...teehee. :smug:

I dont know when to test... I kinda feel "out" this month... I think I may not test and just wait to see if the witch dares to show her ugly face...

I feel like I should have had a positive when I took the test yesterday at 10DPO... 

Here I go again... let's have a damn pity party for negative nancy!!!:growlmad:


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> jrowenj, when are you testing again?
> 
> I like you chart...teehee. :smug:
> 
> I dont know when to test... I kinda feel "out" this month... I think I may not test and just wait to see if the witch dares to show her ugly face...
> 
> I feel like I should have had a positive when I took the test yesterday at 10DPO...
> 
> Here I go again... let's have a damn pity party for negative nancy!!!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Girl, I didnt have pos. 10 dpo and he is now 4 :) So no worries, I say try again on 12 dpo then wait out the witch :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> jrowenj, when are you testing again?
> 
> I like you chart...teehee. :smug:
> 
> I may not test and just wait to see if the witch dares to show her ugly face...
> 
> I feel like I should have had a positive when I took the test yesterday at 10DPO...
> 
> Here I go again... let's have a damn pity party for negative nancy!!!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Girl, I didnt have pos. 10 dpo and he is now 4 :) So no worries, I say try again on 12 dpo then wait out the witch :)Click to expand...

Ughh i feel crampy though and sleepy and headachme just like stupid pms!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> jrowenj, when are you testing again?
> 
> I like you chart...teehee. :smug:
> 
> I may not test and just wait to see if the witch dares to show her ugly face...
> 
> I feel like I should have had a positive when I took the test yesterday at 10DPO...
> 
> Here I go again... let's have a damn pity party for negative nancy!!!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Girl, I didnt have pos. 10 dpo and he is now 4 :) So no worries, I say try again on 12 dpo then wait out the witch :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ughh i feel crampy though and sleepy and headachme just like stupid pms!Click to expand...

I feel ya...I'm crampy and after bd I noticed I have a bit of pink cm like so light is almost not there like the faintest pink its almost white kind...Idk but our bodies are crazy this month lol


----------



## BeverleyLN

Into the 2WW now lovebot! Prepare to lose your mind!
Jrow 10 dpo is way too early for a pos! You are not out! Keep positive!
3make5 pink CM sounds pretty good! Could be a sign!!

Soooo I know I said I wasnt gonna test until the weekend buuut DH and inlaws are both out today and there's a little boots pharmacy like 3 miles away wouldnt hurt to see if they have any frer??

Will keep you posted!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Into the 2WW now lovebot! Prepare to lose your mind!
> Jrow 10 dpo is way too early for a pos! You are not out! Keep positive!
> 3make5 pink CM sounds pretty good! Could be a sign!!
> 
> Soooo I know I said I wasnt gonna test until the weekend buuut DH and inlaws are both out today and there's a little boots pharmacy like 3 miles away wouldnt hurt to see if they have any frer??
> 
> Will keep you posted!

Can't wait to see ur dark and beautiful bfp!
As for me, check out my chart... Huge temp rise and AF is due today (although B6 may have lengthened my cycle so I may be due for af sunday) fx!


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> Into the 2WW now lovebot! Prepare to lose your mind!
> Jrow 10 dpo is way too early for a pos! You are not out! Keep positive!
> 3make5 pink CM sounds pretty good! Could be a sign!!
> 
> Soooo I know I said I wasnt gonna test until the weekend buuut DH and inlaws are both out today and there's a little boots pharmacy like 3 miles away wouldnt hurt to see if they have any frer??
> 
> Will keep you posted!
> 
> Can't wait to see ur dark and beautiful bfp!
> As for me, check out my chart... Huge temp rise and AF is due today (although B6 may have lengthened my cycle so I may be due for af sunday) fx!Click to expand...

:happydance: looking gooooood!!

so i'm not going to test i'm scared!! i'm just gonna wait till Sunday, feel guilty for sneaking a test and if it is another faint line or a neg i'd be so disappointed... for god sake i'm a grown woman surely i'm able to resist poas for another couple of days!


----------



## jrowenj

Lol Bev youre right. We are grown women we need to relax! My hubs made me promise not to test until 14 dpo...so, sunday it is!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Yes jrow it is gonna be sunday! just have to keep our minds off of it.... easier said than done!


----------



## jrowenj

Snowflake... did af stay away?!?!?!


----------



## Hayaddie

So here is my last crazy lady question I promise.... What have we heard about E.P.T's?? Are they sensitive?? I took my last one this morning just to get them out of my house and it was BFN... jsut wondering :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> So here is my last crazy lady question I promise.... What have we heard about E.P.T's?? Are they sensitive?? I took my last one this morning just to get them out of my house and it was BFN... jsut wondering :)

I think they are sensitive but ur still early. 11 dpo rught?


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Snowflake... did af stay away?!?!?!

She stayed away for another day. BUT she is circling and going to come down any second and strike me with her broom. What a bitch! :witch:

I had a massive temp drop this AM. I'm out this month. :cry:

Great temp raise girl!! Looking good!! You testing tomorrow?

I am gonna stick with you girls here and do SMEP this upcoming cycle too. :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Snowflake... did af stay away?!?!?!
> 
> She stayed away for another day. BUT she is circling and going to come down any second and strike me with her broom. What a bitch! :witch:
> 
> I had a massive temp drop this AM. I'm out this month. :cry:
> 
> Great temp raise girl!! Looking good!! You testing tomorrow?
> 
> I am gonna stick with you girls here and do SMEP this upcoming cycle too. :flower:Click to expand...

There is still hope for you. Ive been stalking the pregnancy chart gallery on ff and some have drops. Hang in there. My temps are all over the place. The rise i had is weird! It wasnt hot in my room. I did wake up once in middle of night to pee so maybe that messed my temps up. Im not going to test til sunday. Im still crampy with headaches so i dunno......


----------



## Beauts

Sounds promising jrow! Fingers crossed for you!
:happydance:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Keep positive girls no one is out until the witch shows!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

snowflakes, it is okay. There is still hope. I know your temp dropped, and it may indicate AF coming, but who knows? I've heard of crazier things! 

Bev, I don't want to tempt you, but TEST! lol Fine...I'll guess we'll have to wait two more days for Sunday. I'm excited for you, girl! 

jrowenj, nice looking chart you've got there! I rarely wake up to pee in the middle of the night, so I think that's a great sign!

AFM, I think I've already ovulated. I don't feel anymore of that stupid mittelschmerz pain, so I think I'm in my TWW. I won't confirm it until FF confirms it. Which means I need my temp for tomorrow to be at 97.3F or higher. FX crossed! 

So here are my OPKs this cycle. From 21 Jan through 27 Jan. I think I am finally done. Phew. Thank goodness. Peeing in a dixie cup and dipping those annoying little test strips were annoying. The second picture is the exact one except it was taken after the last test strip at the bottom dried. It looks negative to me. Anyone else?
 



Attached Files:







OPKs (21-27 Jan 12)2.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 9









OPKs (21-27 Jan 12)3.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> snowflakes, it is okay. There is still hope. I know your temp dropped, and it may indicate AF coming, but who knows? I've heard of crazier things!
> 
> Bev, I don't want to tempt you, but TEST! lol Fine...I'll guess we'll have to wait two more days for Sunday. I'm excited for you, girl!
> 
> jrowenj, nice looking chart you've got there! I rarely wake up to pee in the middle of the night, so I think that's a great sign!
> 
> AFM, I think I've already ovulated. I don't feel anymore of that stupid mittelschmerz pain, so I think I'm in my TWW. I won't confirm it until FF confirms it. Which means I need my temp for tomorrow to be at 97.3F or higher. FX crossed!
> 
> So here are my OPKs this cycle. From 21 Jan through 27 Jan. I think I am finally done. Phew. Thank goodness. Peeing in a dixie cup and dipping those annoying little test strips were annoying. The second picture is the exact one except it was taken after the last test strip at the bottom dried. It looks negative to me. Anyone else?

Im gonna vote cd10 u ovulated! Welcome to hell....i mean 2ww!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Yay!! I get to join you ladies in hell! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Yay!! I get to join you ladies in hell! :happydance:

Lmao!!!! This 2ww was so rough if i get bfn, im taking February off!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

OMG GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So could not get testing out of my mind, got in the car and went to the little pharmacy they only had Clear Blues but every type so i picked up a 2 pack of digis

Can home and had to pee on one and guess what PREGNANT!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> OMG GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So could not get testing out of my mind, got in the car and went to the little pharmacy they only had Clear Blues but every type so i picked up a 2 pack of digis
> 
> Can home and had to pee on one and guess what PREGNANT!!!!

Awessome!!!!!!! Just make sure to take another test monday that isnt digi because when i had my chemical, the digis kept saying pregnant and the reg ones were not getting darker so you cant tell with the digis ifur testsare getting darker and thatsimportant totrack. 

Imsure its a sticky bean bev!


----------



## BeverleyLN

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

PLEASE BE MY STICKY BEAN!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3585.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> OMG GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So could not get testing out of my mind, got in the car and went to the little pharmacy they only had Clear Blues but every type so i picked up a 2 pack of digis
> 
> Can home and had to pee on one and guess what PREGNANT!!!!
> 
> Awessome!!!!!!! Just make sure to take another test monday that isnt digi because when i had my chemical, the digis kept saying pregnant and the reg ones were not getting darker so you cant tell with the digis ifur testsare getting darker and thatsimportant totrack.
> 
> Imsure its a sticky bean bev!Click to expand...

Yes will get some frers on the weekend and use them next week... pregnant came up after 1 minute and 1-2 after 2 more minutes... have another and i'll use that next friday to make sure it goes up.... can't believe it! i had this overwhelming urge to do a test and who would have guessed it!


----------



## jrowenj

Great pic!!!!!


----------



## Beauts

Wonderful Bev!!!!!!! Congratulations hun and fingers crossed for a sticky bean and a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!!! xx


----------



## BeverleyLN

thanks girls!!! cant wait to tell dh!!


----------



## Beauts

OK Bev...now recap all of the symptoms you have had during the last 2 weeks!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

OMG, Bev!! I knew it! I freaking knew it!!! 

AHHHHHHH! Omg, this is the luckiest thread EVER!! 

You will have a sticky, sticky bean!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Bev!!!! That is sooo awesome! I have had a feeling this would be a great month for you!! Woot woot!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> So here is my last crazy lady question I promise.... What have we heard about E.P.T's?? Are they sensitive?? I took my last one this morning just to get them out of my house and it was BFN... jsut wondering :)
> 
> I think they are sensitive but ur still early. 11 dpo rught?Click to expand...

Yes yes I know! :) I was just curious lol!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Change that status from "hopeful" to "COMPLETELY FRIGGIN' ECSTATIC!!"


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thanks so much girls!! i have the biggest smile on my face right now!! my symptoms were warm cramping and weird sensations in my uterus at 6 dpo to 8 dpo then from there bigger sore bbs, bigger darker nipples with little bumps, been feeling nauseous, backache but i always get backache, bloating at night and i just felt pregnant!

Feel very calm right now it's strange! have a good feeling about this one! my epu nurse told me that the odds of my next pregnancy being successful was really high! looks like i'm getting a little October baby!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Luuucky thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Bev!! Wonderful News!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thankyou Snowflake x x x


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations Bev, made up for you :D x


----------



## threemakefive

Omg Omg I told u bev...I knew it Omg lucky thread our second bfp!!!! Omg more to.come WOOOHOOO bev I am stoked for u!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thankyou girl!! kind if sinking in now!! I am over the moon!

Looking forward to seeing more BFPs!! i know they're coming!


----------



## jrowenj

Well, lovely ladies... I am out... took a test and not even the faintest line... back to SMEP in March after hubby gets better from surgery!


----------



## KTJ006

BeverleyLN said:


> OMG GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So could not get testing out of my mind, got in the car and went to the little pharmacy they only had Clear Blues but every type so i picked up a 2 pack of digis
> 
> Can home and had to pee on one and guess what PREGNANT!!!!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO excited for your Bev!!! I am glad you are joining me because I was getting loney! How has DH reacted?? So happy for you!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jrow you are not out!!! everyone is different and your chart has been fantastic!! just wait and see that witch isn't coming to any of the SMEP girls!!

Thankyou KTJ i'm so happy! haven't told DH he's on his way home i'm just gonna leave the test somewhere we he will see it, he didn't even know i was testing!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Jrow you are not out!!! everyone is different and your chart has been fantastic!! just wait and see that witch isn't coming to any of the SMEP girls!!
> 
> Thankyou KTJ i'm so happy! haven't told DH he's on his way home i'm just gonna leave the test somewhere we he will see it, he didn't even know i was testing!

He's gonna be so happy that you didn't wait and tested hehehehehe

I am pretty sure I would have had at least a faint line by now... I am 12dpo


----------



## BeverleyLN

Some ladies don't get their BFP until 20 dpo!

No one is out until the :witch: arrives 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## shellideaks

I've kept up with doing my OPK's and whadda ya know, I've actually go a line today. Not darker than the test line mind you, but the darkest it has been so maybe I haven't ovulated yet after all. Hoping I'll get a stronger line tomorrow! x


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> I've kept up with doing my OPK's even and whadda ya know, I've actually go a line today. Not darker than the test line mind you, but the darkest it has been so maybe I haven't ovulated yet after all. Hoping I'll get a stronger line tomorrow! x

FX! If so, you are right on schedule :thumbup:


----------



## shellideaks

Yeah I hope so, was feeling very defeated about the lack of BDing around CD10 so I shall make up for it now! x


----------



## KTJ006

shellideaks said:


> I've kept up with doing my OPK's and whadda ya know, I've actually go a line today. Not darker than the test line mind you, but the darkest it has been so maybe I haven't ovulated yet after all. Hoping I'll get a stronger line tomorrow! x

YAY! FXd for you...keep us posted!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Shelli - Go get your man in bed girl!! :happydance:

Jrow - Sorry about the BFN. But you might not be out! Either way, you totally need to stick around here next month though - I am going to need your support and we have mostly the same cycle!! 

AFM, AF still hasn't arrived yet today and don't really feel like she's going to come on soon. Maybe today is a warning day and tomorrow my temp will drop even more and AF will come. This is what happened last month.

I totally went and bought 3 of Finger Paints Flakies Nail Polishes on lunch for a consolation prize for my BFN and knowing that AF is arriving soon.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Shelli - Go get your man in bed girl!! :happydance:
> 
> Jrow - Sorry about the BFN. But you might not be out! Either way, you totally need to stick around here next month though - I am going to need your support and we have mostly the same cycle!!
> 
> AFM, AF still hasn't arrived yet today and don't really feel like she's going to come on soon. Maybe today is a warning day and tomorrow my temp will drop even more and AF will come. This is what happened last month.
> 
> I totally went and bought 3 of Finger Paints Flakies Nail Polishes on lunch for a consolation prize for my BFN and knowing that AF is arriving soon.

I will definitely come on next month and chat, but I can't "try" next month because of my husband's surgery :cry::cry:

I feel so "out" that I don't even want to take my temp tomorrow... ughhh... 

Hmm... my consolation prize is going to be a warm homemade dinner and a splurge on dessert... and WINE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KTJ006

Jrowen: It's not over until the witch arrives!!!!!!!!!!!! Hang in there lady! And yes, you still should stick around and chat with us...

What are you making for dinner? Or is DH cooking YOU something? :)


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Shelli - Go get your man in bed girl!! :happydance:
> 
> Jrow - Sorry about the BFN. But you might not be out! Either way, you totally need to stick around here next month though - I am going to need your support and we have mostly the same cycle!!
> 
> AFM, AF still hasn't arrived yet today and don't really feel like she's going to come on soon. Maybe today is a warning day and tomorrow my temp will drop even more and AF will come. This is what happened last month.
> 
> I totally went and bought 3 of Finger Paints Flakies Nail Polishes on lunch for a consolation prize for my BFN and knowing that AF is arriving soon.
> 
> I will definitely come on next month and chat, but I can't "try" next month because of my husband's surgery :cry::cry:
> 
> I feel so "out" that I don't even want to take my temp tomorrow... ughhh...
> 
> Hmm... my consolation prize is going to be a warm homemade dinner and a splurge on dessert... and WINE!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Haha! There you go girl! We're having either Hot Dogs or Cheddar Brats bc I don't eat them in the 2ww til I know I'm out!! 

Wish we lived closer we could totally do up a girls night of desserts, nail polish and wine!!


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> Jrowen: It's not over until the witch arrives!!!!!!!!!!!! Hang in there lady! And yes, you still should stick around and chat with us...
> 
> What are you making for dinner? Or is DH cooking YOU something? :)

just feel like if implantation take 6-10 days and I am on 12 dpo then I would have had some hcg in my system...

I am home today playing wife while hubs is at work, so I am making Italian Wedding Soup and Fresh Parmesan Peppercorn French Bread to go with it :dishes:


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Shelli - Go get your man in bed girl!! :happydance:
> 
> Jrow - Sorry about the BFN. But you might not be out! Either way, you totally need to stick around here next month though - I am going to need your support and we have mostly the same cycle!!
> 
> AFM, AF still hasn't arrived yet today and don't really feel like she's going to come on soon. Maybe today is a warning day and tomorrow my temp will drop even more and AF will come. This is what happened last month.
> 
> I totally went and bought 3 of Finger Paints Flakies Nail Polishes on lunch for a consolation prize for my BFN and knowing that AF is arriving soon.
> 
> I will definitely come on next month and chat, but I can't "try" next month because of my husband's surgery :cry::cry:
> 
> I feel so "out" that I don't even want to take my temp tomorrow... ughhh...
> 
> Hmm... my consolation prize is going to be a warm homemade dinner and a splurge on dessert... and WINE!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! There you go girl! We're having either Hot Dogs or Cheddar Brats bc I don't eat them in the 2ww til I know I'm out!!
> 
> Wish we lived closer we could totally do up a girls night of desserts, nail polish and wine!!Click to expand...

I could totally use a girls night with wine, chocolate and a mani!!!


----------



## KTJ006

jrowenj said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> Jrowen: It's not over until the witch arrives!!!!!!!!!!!! Hang in there lady! And yes, you still should stick around and chat with us...
> 
> What are you making for dinner? Or is DH cooking YOU something? :)
> 
> just feel like if implantation take 6-10 days and I am on 12 dpo then I would have had some hcg in my system...
> 
> I am home today playing wife while hubs is at work, so I am making Italian Wedding Soup and Fresh Parmesan Peppercorn French Bread to go with it :dishes:Click to expand...

Oh no...I know a girl who didn't get a BFP until 19DPO...which meant there wasn't enough HCG in her system UNTIL that time for a HPT to detect. Don't count yourself out yet. It's truly not over until AF arrives. I hope you are dead wrong!

Italian Wedding soup....yummy!! I haven't had that in years! We are going with pizza tonight :)


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> Jrowen: It's not over until the witch arrives!!!!!!!!!!!! Hang in there lady! And yes, you still should stick around and chat with us...
> 
> What are you making for dinner? Or is DH cooking YOU something? :)
> 
> just feel like if implantation take 6-10 days and I am on 12 dpo then I would have had some hcg in my system...
> 
> I am home today playing wife while hubs is at work, so I am making Italian Wedding Soup and Fresh Parmesan Peppercorn French Bread to go with it :dishes:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no...I know a girl who didn't get a BFP until 19DPO...which meant there wasn't enough HCG in her system UNTIL that time for a HPT to detect. Don't count yourself out yet. It's truly not over until AF arrives. I hope you are dead wrong!
> 
> Italian Wedding soup....yummy!! I haven't had that in years! We are going with pizza tonight :)Click to expand...

Thanks... I just don't want to get my hopes up. I am sick of the disappointment!

I haven't had this soup in years either. My husband has never had it! The house smells DELISH right now!

mmmm pizzzaaaa... we have been trying to do low carbs... i miss pizza!!!
Going to treat myself to lots of carbs tonight!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Oh god girls your making me hungry!!! Were having spaghetti bolognese have a italian theme going on! 

Sending lots of :dust: out tonight keep positive jrow and snowflake!
Shelli!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!! I would BD tonight if I were you 2 days before OV is the best day to conceive believe it or not.

So was gonna leave my digi lying on the sofa arm for DH to find but as soon as he opened the door I went running like a loon and holding the test up for him to see.
He said what is that? I said what do you think it is! He had a huge smile on his face but we've agreed not to get too excited just yet, we getting a private scan at 10 weeks to confirm everything is ok so FXed for my sticky bean!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Oh god girls your making me hungry!!! Were having spaghetti bolognese have a italian theme going on!
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: out tonight keep positive jrow and snowflake!
> Shelli!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!! I would BD tonight if I were you 2 days before OV is the best day to conceive believe it or not.
> 
> So was gonna leave my digi lying on the sofa arm for DH to find but as soon as he opened the door I went running like a loon and holding the test up for him to see.
> He said what is that? I said what do you think it is! He had a huge smile on his face but we've agreed not to get too excited just yet, we getting a private scan at 10 weeks to confirm everything is ok so FXed for my sticky bean!

Thanks! Please send lots of dust and prayer because I am feeling miserable!!! I knew I should have waited til sunday... now my whole weekend feels poopy...

HAHAHA I can just imagine you running like a loon :wacko::wacko:

He must be thrilled! Try and stay relaxed this weekend!


----------



## BeverleyLN

I am sending lots of :dust: and prayers to you jrow and you try and have a relaxing weekend too!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## shellideaks

BeverleyLN said:


> Oh god girls your making me hungry!!! Were having spaghetti bolognese have a italian theme going on!
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: out tonight keep positive jrow and snowflake!
> Shelli!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!! I would BD tonight if I were you 2 days before OV is the best day to conceive believe it or not.
> 
> So was gonna leave my digi lying on the sofa arm for DH to find but as soon as he opened the door I went running like a loon and holding the test up for him to see.
> He said what is that? I said what do you think it is! He had a huge smile on his face but we've agreed not to get too excited just yet, we getting a private scan at 10 weeks to confirm everything is ok so FXed for my sticky bean!

Oh I'm going to! Had all my hair chopped off today and the OH loves short hair so I'm expecting him to ravage me this evening :laugh2:


----------



## KTJ006

*Shelli*: I wish I could do the short hair thing...the shortest I've cut it is up to my shoulders. I don't think I have the face for short hair! I bet you love it...easy to maintain?? Post a pic! Good luck with the ravaging tonight ;)

*Jrowen*: Head up! It's the weekend and you're making delicious soup!! Sending a ton of baby dust your way! Your sticky bean will be here soon!


----------



## jrowenj

Shelli: VA VA VOOOOM!!!!!!! 

KTJ: Thanks... pity party is over... back and at 'em!


----------



## KTJ006

I scheduled the first 2 appointments....oy! First one is a nurses visit on the 6th. No scan or anything. The 2nd one is Feb 23rd...this will be our first scan. I'm going to be a MESS that day. The bad thing is the appointment is right at 10:30a, which is the worst time for my DH to get out of work...so, I'm not sure if he'll even be able to make it! I'm not usually a superticious person, but during my first pregnancy every appointment he missed I always got bad news, so he HAS to come to this one!!! We shall see...


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj said:


> Shelli: VA VA VOOOOM!!!!!!!
> 
> KTJ: Thanks... pity party is over... back and at 'em!

YAY!


----------



## Bride2b

:hi: ladies,

I have been snooping around reading this thread for a few weeks reading all about SMEP. I just want to say congrats to both ladies who have just got their BFP!!!! Its wonderful news. Bev I am so pleased you started this thread and put that link on the first page.

I am going to be SMEPPING next month, but have taken a keen interest in how everyone gets on this month.

I lost my baby at 19 weeks in November & am desperate to get pregnant again. I've had my first AF but didnt ovulate this month :growlmad: which is annoying as I want to know when I OV now as after pregnancy & loss it can change. I wanted to be all geared up ready for next month.

Anyway I hope to join you next month for some SMEP action!

Congrats again xxx


----------



## KTJ006

Bride2b said:


> :hi: ladies,
> 
> I have been snooping around reading this thread for a few weeks reading all about SMEP. I just want to say congrats to both ladies who have just got their BFP!!!! Its wonderful news. Bev I am so pleased you started this thread and put that link on the first page.
> 
> I am going to be SMEPPING next month, but have taken a keen interest in how everyone gets on this month.
> 
> I lost my baby at 19 weeks in November & am desperate to get pregnant again. I've had my first AF but didnt ovulate this month :growlmad: which is annoying as I want to know when I OV now as after pregnancy & loss it can change. I wanted to be all geared up ready for next month.
> 
> Anyway I hope to join you next month for some SMEP action!
> 
> Congrats again xxx

Hiya *Bride*! Love the profile pic! So cute. Good luck this month and sorry for your loss :( Can't wait to hear about your journey this month...it really works! FXd for you and welcome to the thread! These ladies are WONDERFUL!! :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ- That is so exciting!!! You have to keep chatting with us so we can hear all about your appts! Don't worry! Everything is going to be GREAT!! Hopefully your Husband can make it to the appt : )

Bride2B= Soooo sorry for your loss... heartbreaking... this thread has been such an amazing support system and we all help each other answer questions about bd'ing, opks, hpts.. you name it! This thread has been lucky with 2 BFP's so far as you can see!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Very exciting KTJ! It's all happening now

Bride so sorry for your loss :hugs: Welcome to our thread! And thank you SMEP is great!


----------



## Hayaddie

Have I mentioned that I am over the moon excited for you guys!? I was trying to explain to my hubby how I know these two women who got BFP, but I dont really know them, but kinda know them... he got all confused and just said "is this that baby website you are addicted to??" YEP! So glad we can all support each other! It has definatly made this process soooo much easier! Okay... sentimental rant over :)


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> Jrowen: It's not over until the witch arrives!!!!!!!!!!!! Hang in there lady! And yes, you still should stick around and chat with us...
> 
> What are you making for dinner? Or is DH cooking YOU something? :)
> 
> just feel like if implantation take 6-10 days and I am on 12 dpo then I would have had some hcg in my system...
> 
> I am home today playing wife while hubs is at work, so I am making Italian Wedding Soup and Fresh Parmesan Peppercorn French Bread to go with it :dishes:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no...I know a girl who didn't get a BFP until 19DPO...which meant there wasn't enough HCG in her system UNTIL that time for a HPT to detect. Don't count yourself out yet. It's truly not over until AF arrives. I hope you are dead wrong!
> 
> Italian Wedding soup....yummy!! I haven't had that in years! We are going with pizza tonight :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks... I just don't want to get my hopes up. I am sick of the disappointment!
> 
> I haven't had this soup in years either. My husband has never had it! The house smells DELISH right now!
> 
> mmmm pizzzaaaa... we have been trying to do low carbs... i miss pizza!!!
> Going to treat myself to lots of carbs tonight!Click to expand...

We are doing low carb too :) I lost 70 lbs on it last year :) gained 15 during my mc so gotta get it off :) Pizza sounds delectable lol and girl, I think you should just wait it out, no hopes, no negative, just chill :) You will know in time, lets say dpo 15 you should know by then :)


----------



## threemakefive

More positive opks and bfps!! This is awesome..... I am excited for everyone and can't wait to hear about more bfps :)

Bev I totally pictured you running to the hubs lol 

Welcome Bride, this thread is awesome you will love it, and im sure any of us who don't get our bfp will be here next month too :) 

Afm..... Im still spotting, its kinda pink and brown, not a ton but a bit more than yesterday(still not on panties just tp)....tahts 24 hours of it now....I keep worrying its my af showing up early just to be a B! Idk...not a clue, Ive never had this happen!!!!!!


----------



## KTJ006

threemakefive said:


> More positive opks and bfps!! This is awesome..... I am excited for everyone and can't wait to hear about more bfps :)
> 
> Bev I totally pictured you running to the hubs lol
> 
> Welcome Bride, this thread is awesome you will love it, and im sure any of us who don't get our bfp will be here next month too :)
> 
> Afm..... Im still spotting, its kinda pink and brown, not a ton but a bit more than yesterday(still not on panties just tp)....tahts 24 hours of it now....I keep worrying its my af showing up early just to be a B! Idk...not a clue, Ive never had this happen!!!!!!

3makefive: what DPO are you? Sorry if you've mentioned this already...I was MIA for a day and it's SO hard to catch up! I had implantation bleeding that was brown. Saw it when I wiped and on a PL. I'm interested to see if this is what you have! When will you be testing?


----------



## KTJ006

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> Jrowen: It's not over until the witch arrives!!!!!!!!!!!! Hang in there lady! And yes, you still should stick around and chat with us...
> 
> What are you making for dinner? Or is DH cooking YOU something? :)
> 
> just feel like if implantation take 6-10 days and I am on 12 dpo then I would have had some hcg in my system...
> 
> I am home today playing wife while hubs is at work, so I am making Italian Wedding Soup and Fresh Parmesan Peppercorn French Bread to go with it :dishes:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no...I know a girl who didn't get a BFP until 19DPO...which meant there wasn't enough HCG in her system UNTIL that time for a HPT to detect. Don't count yourself out yet. It's truly not over until AF arrives. I hope you are dead wrong!
> 
> Italian Wedding soup....yummy!! I haven't had that in years! We are going with pizza tonight :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks... I just don't want to get my hopes up. I am sick of the disappointment!
> 
> I haven't had this soup in years either. My husband has never had it! The house smells DELISH right now!
> 
> mmmm pizzzaaaa... we have been trying to do low carbs... i miss pizza!!!
> Going to treat myself to lots of carbs tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> We are doing low carb too :) I lost 70 lbs on it last year :) gained 15 during my mc so gotta get it off :) Pizza sounds delectable lol and girl, I think you should just wait it out, no hopes, no negative, just chill :) You will know in time, lets say dpo 15 you should know by then :)Click to expand...

Holy moly....70lbs??? You go girl!! That is such an inspiration!!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> More positive opks and bfps!! This is awesome..... I am excited for everyone and can't wait to hear about more bfps :)
> 
> Bev I totally pictured you running to the hubs lol
> 
> Welcome Bride, this thread is awesome you will love it, and im sure any of us who don't get our bfp will be here next month too :)
> 
> Afm..... Im still spotting, its kinda pink and brown, not a ton but a bit more than yesterday(still not on panties just tp)....tahts 24 hours of it now....I keep worrying its my af showing up early just to be a B! Idk...not a clue, Ive never had this happen!!!!!!

OK. Sounds like a plan... I will wait until 15 dpo before I get myself all worked up! The low carb diet is the BEST!!! I lost 17 pounds and was at the weight I wanted to be but just like you, i gained weight after my mc. I gained all 17 lbs back! I am going to start walking on the treadmill again soon and get rid of these pesky pounds!!

Sure does sound like you have implantation bleeding. I had exactly what you are explaining when I was pg!!!! omg omg omg i would love if another one of the ladies gets a bfp!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Have I mentioned that I am over the moon excited for you guys!? I was trying to explain to my hubby how I know these two women who got BFP, but I dont really know them, but kinda know them... he got all confused and just said "is this that baby website you are addicted to??" YEP! So glad we can all support each other! It has definatly made this process soooo much easier! Okay... sentimental rant over :)

HAHAHAHA! HIlarious! I told my DH the same thing that another girl got BFP... he thinks im crazy, im sure!


----------



## KTJ006

Hayaddie said:


> Have I mentioned that I am over the moon excited for you guys!? I was trying to explain to my hubby how I know these two women who got BFP, but I dont really know them, but kinda know them... he got all confused and just said "is this that baby website you are addicted to??" YEP! So glad we can all support each other! It has definatly made this process soooo much easier! Okay... sentimental rant over :)

You are SO sweet!! It helps to have you guys here! I think this whole experience we are all having is such a crazy adventure...it's such a relief to have people go through it with you!

And LOL about what you told your husband...mine says the same thing about this being a "baby website." HA!! Too funny...:lol:


----------



## shellideaks

KTJ006 said:


> *Shelli*: I wish I could do the short hair thing...the shortest I've cut it is up to my shoulders. I don't think I have the face for short hair! I bet you love it...easy to maintain?? Post a pic! Good luck with the ravaging tonight ;)

Well this is the shortest I've gone in a while, just fancied a change really. Dunno how easy it is to maintain as it was only cut this morning lol. But here's some pics as requested (forgive the looks, been in work all day :p) 

And today's OPK. Is it bad that I've actually glued them all to a piece of paper lmao? :/

Also, welcome *Bride2b* :wave: Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: These girls are awesome though so you've picked a great place to join :D
 



Attached Files:







DSC05340.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 19









DSC05344.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 17









IMG_0271.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## shellideaks

Eh, I don't care that I'm sideways :p


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> *Shelli*: I wish I could do the short hair thing...the shortest I've cut it is up to my shoulders. I don't think I have the face for short hair! I bet you love it...easy to maintain?? Post a pic! Good luck with the ravaging tonight ;)
> 
> Well this is the shortest I've gone in a while, just fancied a change really. Dunno how easy it is to maintain as it was only cut this morning lol. But here's some pics as requested (forgive the looks, been in work all day :p)
> 
> And today's OPK. Is it bad that I've actually glued them all to a piece of paper lmao? :/
> 
> Also, welcome *Bride2b* :wave: Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: These girls are awesome though so you've picked a great place to join :DClick to expand...

Looks like O is around the corner!!!!

Your hair looks AMAAAZZZING! I am obsessed with the color!!! Your hubby is DEF gonna be alllll over you tonight!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> *Shelli*: I wish I could do the short hair thing...the shortest I've cut it is up to my shoulders. I don't think I have the face for short hair! I bet you love it...easy to maintain?? Post a pic! Good luck with the ravaging tonight ;)
> 
> Well this is the shortest I've gone in a while, just fancied a change really. Dunno how easy it is to maintain as it was only cut this morning lol. But here's some pics as requested (forgive the looks, been in work all day :p)
> 
> And today's OPK. Is it bad that I've actually glued them all to a piece of paper lmao? :/
> 
> Also, welcome *Bride2b* :wave: Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: These girls are awesome though so you've picked a great place to join :DClick to expand...
> 
> Looks like O is around the corner!!!!
> 
> Your hair looks AMAAAZZZING! I am obsessed with the color!!! Your hubby is DEF gonna be alllll over you tonight!Click to expand...

I hope so!

Thanks, takes some getting used to cos it was a lot longer. Was gonna dye it again tonight, got roots but honestly decided to be lazy and leave it for a few more days lol.


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> *Shelli*: I wish I could do the short hair thing...the shortest I've cut it is up to my shoulders. I don't think I have the face for short hair! I bet you love it...easy to maintain?? Post a pic! Good luck with the ravaging tonight ;)
> 
> Well this is the shortest I've gone in a while, just fancied a change really. Dunno how easy it is to maintain as it was only cut this morning lol. But here's some pics as requested (forgive the looks, been in work all day :p)
> 
> And today's OPK. Is it bad that I've actually glued them all to a piece of paper lmao? :/
> 
> Also, welcome *Bride2b* :wave: Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: These girls are awesome though so you've picked a great place to join :DClick to expand...
> 
> Looks like O is around the corner!!!!
> 
> Your hair looks AMAAAZZZING! I am obsessed with the color!!! Your hubby is DEF gonna be alllll over you tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so!
> 
> Thanks, takes some getting used to cos it was a lot longer. Was gonna dye it again tonight, got roots but honestly decided to be lazy and leave it for a few more days lol.Click to expand...

I hear ya... i dye my own hair and the last time, i made my hubby do it for me lmao!


----------



## Beauts

Wow, I LOVE the colour AND the cut!!

What is your natural hair colour?


----------



## jrowenj

Sorry to be annoying but I def think this bitch... i mean witch is on her way... my back is hurting so badly that i had to sit and take a break... ughhhhh


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> *Shelli*: I wish I could do the short hair thing...the shortest I've cut it is up to my shoulders. I don't think I have the face for short hair! I bet you love it...easy to maintain?? Post a pic! Good luck with the ravaging tonight ;)
> 
> Well this is the shortest I've gone in a while, just fancied a change really. Dunno how easy it is to maintain as it was only cut this morning lol. But here's some pics as requested (forgive the looks, been in work all day :p)
> 
> And today's OPK. Is it bad that I've actually glued them all to a piece of paper lmao? :/
> 
> Also, welcome *Bride2b* :wave: Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: These girls are awesome though so you've picked a great place to join :DClick to expand...
> 
> Looks like O is around the corner!!!!
> 
> Your hair looks AMAAAZZZING! I am obsessed with the color!!! Your hubby is DEF gonna be alllll over you tonight!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so!
> 
> Thanks, takes some getting used to cos it was a lot longer. Was gonna dye it again tonight, got roots but honestly decided to be lazy and leave it for a few more days lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya... i dye my own hair and the last time, i made my hubby do it for me lmao!Click to expand...


Haha I would love to try and get the OH to do mine but I know point blank he wouldn't!

FX'd the witch doesn't show for you :)



Beauts said:


> Wow, I LOVE the colour AND the cut!!
> 
> What is your natural hair colour?

Cheers :) It's just light mousey brown, not had it that colour for years though. Always stick with the same reddy one now.


----------



## threemakefive

KTJ006 said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> More positive opks and bfps!! This is awesome..... I am excited for everyone and can't wait to hear about more bfps :)
> 
> Bev I totally pictured you running to the hubs lol
> 
> Welcome Bride, this thread is awesome you will love it, and im sure any of us who don't get our bfp will be here next month too :)
> 
> Afm..... Im still spotting, its kinda pink and brown, not a ton but a bit more than yesterday(still not on panties just tp)....tahts 24 hours of it now....I keep worrying its my af showing up early just to be a B! Idk...not a clue, Ive never had this happen!!!!!!
> 
> 3makefive: what DPO are you? Sorry if you've mentioned this already...I was MIA for a day and it's SO hard to catch up! I had implantation bleeding that was brown. Saw it when I wiped and on a PL. I'm interested to see if this is what you have! When will you be testing?Click to expand...

I thought I was only like 5 dpo as I got an almost positive opk on Sunday but it got lighter the next day so I assumed I must have had pos. on Saturday and just missed it.....is that the right time for IB? And I wasn't planning on testing for a while longer, but I think my next af(hopefully doesnt come lol) should be like the 4th..so...when should I do test?? lol now I am so confused with all this lol

And thanks, losing weight was hard but it was great :)

Jrow, Thanks girl, I hope its a good sign, I would love to have all of us get BFP!!! Doesnt it suck to gain back weight you already lost lol and tell the B to get away from you!! :) Hopefully she doesnt show up! FX!!

And Shelli hair looks great!!! :) love it!


----------



## jrowenj

Sooooo does anyone check their cervical position?! I do but no cluewhat each position means. So, dont wanna get xcited but mine has been low and very firm but just now it was kinda hard t find and very soft.... anyone know what this means??


----------



## Hayaddie

Shelli your hair looks amazing... but I freakin' love your tats!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Sooooo does anyone check their cervical position?! I do but no cluewhat each position means. So, dont wanna get xcited but mine has been low and very firm but just now it was kinda hard t find and very soft.... anyone know what this means??

Im a cervix checker too lol and the fact it rose back up and is soft is a good sign :) Mine did that last time I was pregnant :) but they do change positions even from one minute to the next sometimes lol ...mine was high but then lower now way high, and I have more spotting, none coming out on pl but definitly more there :( I think if this keeps up I may be out...still holding onto the hope that it is IB :) we shall see...


----------



## shellideaks

Hayaddie said:


> Shelli your hair looks amazing... but I freakin' love your tats!

Haha I'm obsessed with my tatts, always want more!

Just got up and I'm shattered, did BD last night though and kept my legs elevated again too. Gonna take a break tonight unless I get my positive OPK which I am hoping for.

Suppose I should go get ready for work. Have a good day everyone :D


----------



## KTJ006

shellideaks said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> *Shelli*: I wish I could do the short hair thing...the shortest I've cut it is up to my shoulders. I don't think I have the face for short hair! I bet you love it...easy to maintain?? Post a pic! Good luck with the ravaging tonight ;)
> 
> Well this is the shortest I've gone in a while, just fancied a change really. Dunno how easy it is to maintain as it was only cut this morning lol. But here's some pics as requested (forgive the looks, been in work all day :p)
> 
> And today's OPK. Is it bad that I've actually glued them all to a piece of paper lmao? :/
> 
> Also, welcome *Bride2b* :wave: Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: These girls are awesome though so you've picked a great place to join :DClick to expand...

sexy mamma!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hey girls! went to bed early and missed all the chat again.

Shelli looove your hair! i have mine very long right now if i bend my head back it touches my bum! i like to curl it with GHDs and the longer i have it the nicer it looks, My hair is my thing lol.

Jrow don't want to excite you too much but i've been checking my CP this cycle at ATM it's really high and soft!! when DH and i DTD a few days ago it was very strange kind of like it was too soft inside to get any real friction going.... FXED!!!!!!!!

Any updates today girls? snowflake did AF turn up? 3make5, Hayaddie, Lovebotlass, Beauts, KTJ, Bride how are you all feeling? sorry if i've left someone out my mind is totally boggled!! last night i wrote really and feeling in one lol i couldn't figure out what was happening! 

Thankyou again we're very positive this morning, last time i got my pregnant on digi i dreamed the same night that i had a MC and last night my dream was DH had another wife which i was strangely OK with until he kissed her first when he got home and i went MAD!! and told her he loved me more and i was having his baby and get the F out!! 
DH dreamed he told his parents and his mum was like 'i already knew i've been watching Beverley and googling'.


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Hey girls! went to bed early and missed all the chat again.
> 
> Shelli looove your hair! i have mine very long right now if i bend my head back it touches my bum! i like to curl it with GHDs and the longer i have it the nicer it looks, My hair is my thing lol.
> 
> Jrow don't want to excite you too much but i've been checking my CP this cycle at ATM it's really high and soft!! when DH and i DTD a few days ago it was very strange kind of like it was too soft inside to get any real friction going.... FXED!!!!!!!!
> 
> Any updates today girls? snowflake did AF turn up? 3make5, Hayaddie, Lovebotlass, Beauts, KTJ, Bride how are you all feeling? sorry if i've left someone out my mind is totally boggled!! last night i wrote really and feeling in one lol i couldn't figure out what was happening!
> 
> Thankyou again we're very positive this morning, last time i got my pregnant on digi i dreamed the same night that i had a MC and last night my dream was DH had another wife which i was strangely OK with until he kissed her first when he got home and i went MAD!! and told her he loved me more and i was having his baby and get the F out!!
> DH dreamed he told his parents and his mum was like 'i already knew i've been watching Beverley and googling'.

Those dreams are hilarious!!! Dh and i bd last night and i know what you mean it felt mushy or something! My temp is still up fx


----------



## jrowenj

BFN again!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Bev, I'm glad you're doing well! Those dreams are crazy. When I was pregnant in November/December, I had the craziest dreams! Like, getting a positive pregnancy test while driving and screaming at the top of my lungs at my hubby who was oddly walking down the street, and me getting shot in the head after trying to escape my superintendent and his insane cult, but I was still alive. Hell...some of them were downright scary. Hope you don't have any scary dreams. 

AFM, FF finally put crosshairs on my chart on CD 10. I hope it stays that way because my temp looks like it's declining. Yikes. Oh well, I guess. I'm 3 DPO...meh. I'm cramping and my lower back hurts right now, but I'm not even trying to symptom spot right now. This TWW snuck up on me like that. It kinda shocked me. I'm just trying to keep my mind off of it. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. It's very beautiful here in this part of North Carolina. Today will be a high of 70 degrees I think. Crazy. So much for winter lol.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

jrowenj said:


> BFN again!

I'm sorry, jrowenj. I would test again the day AF is due. Or even after if she doesn't come. Those BFNs take a toll on a woman, and it sucks. When do you expect AF again?


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Bev, I'm glad you're doing well! Those dreams are crazy. When I was pregnant in November/December, I had the craziest dreams! Like, getting a positive pregnancy test while driving and screaming at the top of my lungs at my hubby who was oddly walking down the street, and me getting shot in the head after trying to escape my superintendent and his insane cult, but I was still alive. Hell...some of them were downright scary. Hope you don't have any scary dreams.
> 
> AFM, FF finally put crosshairs on my chart on CD 10. I hope it stays that way because my temp looks like it's declining. Yikes. Oh well, I guess. I'm 3 DPO...meh. I'm cramping and my lower back hurts right now, but I'm not even trying to symptom spot right now. This TWW snuck up on me like that. It kinda shocked me. I'm just trying to keep my mind off of it.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. It's very beautiful here in this part of North Carolina. Today will be a high of 70 degrees I think. Crazy. So much for winter lol.

Looking good! It's beautiful in NJ too! Average temps are usually 30 degrees but it's 60 and sunny!!! 
Going Bridesmaid dress shopping today with my brother's fiance :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> BFN again!
> 
> I'm sorry, jrowenj. I would test again the day AF is due. Or even after if she doesn't come. Those BFNs take a toll on a woman, and it sucks. When do you expect AF again?Click to expand...

AF was due yesterday! :wacko::dohh::growlmad:


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> BFN again!
> 
> I'm sorry, jrowenj. I would test again the day AF is due. Or even after if she doesn't come. Those BFNs take a toll on a woman, and it sucks. When do you expect AF again?Click to expand...
> 
> AF was due yesterday! :wacko::dohh::growlmad:Click to expand...

Jrow....hmm kind of weird, are you ever late? Im still holding out hope for you girl, I know the bfn's suck, FX that you are just a little early.....

Bev, loved the dreams lol 

AFM--very minor spotting brown/brick color, slight cramps here and there but kinda winding down on those.... this makes 48 hours of spotting, hopefully that is good lol and Im wishing I knew my exact dpo but Im either 6 or 7 dpo so still have a few more days....1 more week til scheduled AF visit....wish it was closer, I want to test now!!! lol Now I am getting to that crazy point you all got to where all I can think is TEST TEST TEST lol


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Oh...so you're late. I was also going to say test when AF is a week late, but that's a unconventional answer lol. Nobody wants to wait that long. If that's negative, and AF is still a no show, I'd say it would be time to head to the doctors. 

During your last pregnancies, when did you get a BFP?


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> BFN again!
> 
> I'm sorry, jrowenj. I would test again the day AF is due. Or even after if she doesn't come. Those BFNs take a toll on a woman, and it sucks. When do you expect AF again?Click to expand...
> 
> AF was due yesterday! :wacko::dohh::growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Jrow....hmm kind of weird, are you ever late? Im still holding out hope for you girl, I know the bfn's suck, FX that you are just a little early.....
> 
> Bev, loved the dreams lol
> 
> AFM--very minor spotting brown/brick color, slight cramps here and there but kinda winding down on those.... this makes 48 hours of spotting, hopefully that is good lol and Im wishing I knew my exact dpo but Im either 6 or 7 dpo so still have a few more days....1 more week til scheduled AF visit....wish it was closer, I want to test now!!! lol Now I am getting to that crazy point you all got to where all I can think is TEST TEST TEST lolClick to expand...

Well, I had a chemical pregnancy last month, so it may have made this cycle wacky plus been taking B6... who the F knows?!

Your spotting sounds good! I read that you can have IB for a few days! Can't wait til you can test!!! we need some more bfps around here!


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Oh...so you're late. I was also going to say test when AF is a week late, but that's a unconventional answer lol. Nobody wants to wait that long. If that's negative, and AF is still a no show, I'd say it would be time to head to the doctors.
> 
> During your last pregnancies, when did you get a BFP?

Well... the first time I got pregnant I took a test the day before my period was due and I got a pretty nice line... that pregnancy was lost at 6 and a half weeks (dr said most likely a chromosomal abnormality)

after the bleeding, I waited for my "first period" which took 35 days to come... I have always been on a 28 day cycle...then we started ttc again that month and on cd 28 (expected AF) I got very weird dark almost black thick spotting (sorry TMI!) and I thought it was AF since it was the 28th day... but then the spotting stopped... I didn't think I was pregnant because I took a test that morning before the spotting and it was negative. Well, the weird black "spotting" I had only came twice when I wiped with TP... so, I thought i just had a weird period but I took a test 2 days later just because I was concerned and it was the faaaaaiiintest bfp... took another test the next couple days and the line never got darker. Called Dr and she said most likely chemical pregnancy... then the next day (5 days after the spotting) I got my period!

So, I haven't really had a "normal" cycle since my miscarriage in October because I fell pregnant with the checmical pregnancy the very next cycle!!!

Sorry for the long response... i am just so confused!!!!! So, maybe I am on a 35 day cycle since the miscarriage?!?!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> BFN again!
> 
> I'm sorry, jrowenj. I would test again the day AF is due. Or even after if she doesn't come. Those BFNs take a toll on a woman, and it sucks. When do you expect AF again?Click to expand...
> 
> AF was due yesterday! :wacko::dohh::growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Jrow....hmm kind of weird, are you ever late? Im still holding out hope for you girl, I know the bfn's suck, FX that you are just a little early.....
> 
> Bev, loved the dreams lol
> 
> AFM--very minor spotting brown/brick color, slight cramps here and there but kinda winding down on those.... this makes 48 hours of spotting, hopefully that is good lol and Im wishing I knew my exact dpo but Im either 6 or 7 dpo so still have a few more days....1 more week til scheduled AF visit....wish it was closer, I want to test now!!! lol Now I am getting to that crazy point you all got to where all I can think is TEST TEST TEST lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well, I had a chemical pregnancy last month, so it may have made this cycle wacky plus been taking B6... who the F knows?!
> 
> Your spotting sounds good! I read that you can have IB for a few days! Can't wait til you can test!!! we need some more bfps around here!Click to expand...

I didn't get a slight positive til 14 dpo and on 15 dpo my hcg was 33 with...one of my pregnancies lol not sure which one...so I would say you still have a bit of hope girl. 

And Thanks girl, I hope I can wait long enough before I test....I don't have any other symptoms yet...so who knows


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebotlass17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> BFN again!
> 
> I'm sorry, jrowenj. I would test again the day AF is due. Or even after if she doesn't come. Those BFNs take a toll on a woman, and it sucks. When do you expect AF again?Click to expand...
> 
> AF was due yesterday! :wacko::dohh::growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Jrow....hmm kind of weird, are you ever late? Im still holding out hope for you girl, I know the bfn's suck, FX that you are just a little early.....
> 
> Bev, loved the dreams lol
> 
> AFM--very minor spotting brown/brick color, slight cramps here and there but kinda winding down on those.... this makes 48 hours of spotting, hopefully that is good lol and Im wishing I knew my exact dpo but Im either 6 or 7 dpo so still have a few more days....1 more week til scheduled AF visit....wish it was closer, I want to test now!!! lol Now I am getting to that crazy point you all got to where all I can think is TEST TEST TEST lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well, I had a chemical pregnancy last month, so it may have made this cycle wacky plus been taking B6... who the F knows?!
> 
> Your spotting sounds good! I read that you can have IB for a few days! Can't wait til you can test!!! we need some more bfps around here!Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't get a slight positive til 14 dpo and on 15 dpo my hcg was 33 with...one of my pregnancies lol not sure which one...so I would say you still have a bit of hope girl.
> 
> And Thanks girl, I hope I can wait long enough before I test....I don't have any other symptoms yet...so who knowsClick to expand...

Well, don't ask me to be strong for you and keep you from testing because I am the WORST!!! hahahahahaha!!!

I am having good feelings for you!!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Jrow I don't think you are out yet so you better stay positive lady!! As long as the witch hasn't come you still have a couple more days before anything could show on a test... Especially with a funky cycle lately! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! 

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend! I have been having crazy vivid dreams too!! I am gonna buy some tests tomorrow and test Monday morning so send me some baby dust! Lol!! I am also still having some weird twinges and pulls and crampies? It doesn't feel like AF just weird... Is anyone else having this still???


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Jrow I don't think you are out yet so you better stay positive lady!! As long as the witch hasn't come you still have a couple more days before anything could show on a test... Especially with a funky cycle lately! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> I hope everyone has a lovely weekend! I have been having crazy vivid dreams too!! I am gonna buy some tests tomorrow and test Monday morning so send me some baby dust! Lol!! I am also still having some weird twinges and pulls and crampies? It doesn't feel like AF just weird... Is anyone else having this still???

thanks, hun!!!!

twingies and pulls sound promising!!! Can't wait til Monday to hear your results!


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning ladies. You girls were busy chatting it up last night!

AF arrived. :( And it's a bad one too. Oh well, I guess. Maybe this will be my lucky thread next month. We're gonna try SMEP again. Only 1 week away from starting and the B6 did exactly what I wanted it to do by extending my LP by 3 whole days!! That really is great news for me - Gotta be positive about something!

Addie - Sounding good! FX!!

jrow - Chart still looks good! 

love the hair and tats Shelli. My sister has her entire back done and 2 huge ones on her upper chest.

lovebot - It is a beautiful day here in NC. Love the sun. Think I'm going to take the dog out for a nice long walk later. Totally getting spring fever already even though we haven't gotten to Feb yet!

Bev - Has it sunk in yet??

3make5 - hope the symptoms come soon for you!!

Hey everyone I forgot!! There's too much to remember going on here!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Morning ladies. You girls were busy chatting it up last night!
> 
> AF arrived. :( And it's a bad one too. Oh well, I guess. Maybe this will be my lucky thread next month. We're gonna try SMEP again. Only 1 week away from starting and the B6 did exactly what I wanted it to do by extending my LP by 3 whole days!! That really is great news for me - Gotta be positive about something!
> 
> Addie - Sounding good! FX!!
> 
> jrow - Chart still looks good!
> 
> love the hair and tats Shelli. My sister has her entire back done and 2 huge ones on her upper chest.
> 
> lovebot - It is a beautiful day here in NC. Love the sun. Think I'm going to take the dog out for a nice long walk later. Totally getting spring fever already even though we haven't gotten to Feb yet!
> 
> Bev - Has it sunk in yet??
> 
> 3make5 - hope the symptoms come soon for you!!
> 
> Hey everyone I forgot!! There's too much to remember going on here!!

Snowflake- You're right... the positive thing is that the b6 totally worked! So, now just keep taking it and next month I am sure will be your month!!!
That is a very good thing!!! I am thinking the B6 lengthened my LP also which would mean that AF should be coming Sunday or Monday... 

This weather is nuts!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## threemakefive

snowflakes120 said:


> Morning ladies. You girls were busy chatting it up last night!
> 
> AF arrived. :( And it's a bad one too. Oh well, I guess. Maybe this will be my lucky thread next month. We're gonna try SMEP again. Only 1 week away from starting and the B6 did exactly what I wanted it to do by extending my LP by 3 whole days!! That really is great news for me - Gotta be positive about something!
> 
> Addie - Sounding good! FX!!
> 
> jrow - Chart still looks good!
> 
> love the hair and tats Shelli. My sister has her entire back done and 2 huge ones on her upper chest.
> 
> lovebot - It is a beautiful day here in NC. Love the sun. Think I'm going to take the dog out for a nice long walk later. Totally getting spring fever already even though we haven't gotten to Feb yet!
> 
> Bev - Has it sunk in yet??
> 
> 3make5 - hope the symptoms come soon for you!!
> 
> Hey everyone I forgot!! There's too much to remember going on here!!

So sorry the witch arrived, we will all stick together til the we get our sticky beans, so this thread will stay lucky for as many months as it takes to move all 7 of us on to First Tri :)

I hope my symptoms pick up too, just what everyone is saying is IB thats all ive had....we shall see in the coming days...


----------



## snowflakes120

OH I was totally meaning to ask: How old is everyone in here? I just totally feel like time is of the essence with me and hubby. I want to be pregnant by my birthday which is in April. I am currently 31 hubby is 29. Eeeeekkkk!! I really want to have my 2 babies before I turn 35. I feel like I am going to have to get pregnant almost right after my 1st (if I ever even get pregnant) at this point.... 

Also, hope I'm not being too nosey: How long have y'all been trying for? We started trying in June got pregnant in Sept. MC in November, had to take a month off per dr orders, and started up again in Dec.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> OH I was totally meaning to ask: How old is everyone in here? I just totally feel like time is of the essence with me and hubby. I want to be pregnant by my birthday which is in April. I am currently 31 hubby is 29. Eeeeekkkk!! I really want to have my 2 babies before I turn 35. I feel like I am going to have to get pregnant almost right after my 1st (if I ever even get pregnant) at this point....
> 
> Also, hope I'm not being too nosey: How long have y'all been trying for? We started trying in June got pregnant in Sept. MC in November, had to take a month off per dr orders, and started up again in Dec.

I feel the same way! I am going to be 31 in march (still feel like i am 25!) Dh is going to be 32. I was hysterical the other night crying because I feel like we waited too long! At the time, it seemed "right" but now that the time is passing... i feel as you do where I dont want to be having my 2nd baby in my late 30's!

In August, we did the NTNP and we pregnant THAT month! That resulted in mmc in late October... got pregnant again in December which turned out to be a chemical... so, we are 2 for 2 in trying! Just can't get these buggers to STICK!


----------



## threemakefive

I'm 24. We actually have 2 kids and thought we were done, (I have pcos so we had them young bc they said the older I got the less likely it would be to happen) then by chance we ended up pregnant in sept with lots of complications that I didn't have with the other two(possible ectopic, lots of pain, low prog, THREE gestational sacs, then 2 next visit, then 1 fetal pole, then no hb) after we lost that one, I instantly felt our family wasnt as complete as I thought and we decided will try for about a bit and see what happens, after that we will stop and move on I guess :)


----------



## Hayaddie

I am 24 also and we have a four year old. We wanted to wait a while for another and I just thought as soon as we were ready it would just happen! Silly me! We got married in October and started TTC right away, got pg in Novemner with a chemical MC in December. Now just waiting for my lucky sticky bean with my ladies!! :)


----------



## Beauts

Well I got started MUCH later in life than you gals. Didn't even get married until I was 32...wanted to have some time together to travel, etc (thinking when we decided to get pregnant, it would happen right away...HA)..so here we are and I just turned 38 and we still have NO children. We started in the summer of 2010, 4 months later I was preggo and had a m/c in Nov. Took a few months off, started trying again and 3 months later got pregnant again in July 2011. Had another m/c early on. Got pregnant a couple of months later in Sept, 2011 and again, had another early miscarriage. Started trying right away the next cycle and this will be cycle #4 of TTC since then. As you can see, it doesn't seem to take all that long for me to get pregnant but I just can't keep it. I have had all tests and everything is fine....eggs aren't old, lol..in fact, my body, etc is very young for my age...most people guess I am younger than my DH, and he is 32. SO....as far as feeling under pressure and that time is not on your side.....I understand....I WISH I was 32 again....for me, every month that passes is another sign I will be childless for ever.


----------



## KTJ006

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Bev, I'm glad you're doing well! Those dreams are crazy. When I was pregnant in November/December, I had the craziest dreams! Like, getting a positive pregnancy test while driving and screaming at the top of my lungs at my hubby who was oddly walking down the street, and me getting shot in the head after trying to escape my superintendent and his insane cult, but I was still alive. Hell...some of them were downright scary. Hope you don't have any scary dreams.
> 
> AFM, FF finally put crosshairs on my chart on CD 10. I hope it stays that way because my temp looks like it's declining. Yikes. Oh well, I guess. I'm 3 DPO...meh. I'm cramping and my lower back hurts right now, but I'm not even trying to symptom spot right now. This TWW snuck up on me like that. It kinda shocked me. I'm just trying to keep my mind off of it.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. It's very beautiful here in this part of North Carolina. Today will be a high of 70 degrees I think. Crazy. So much for winter lol.

*Lovebot *I didn't know you were in NC!! Me too! It's only 50 here though...


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls!

Snowflake so sorry that bitch of a :witch: turned up but i'm sending you tons and tons of :dust: next cycle will be your one! :hugs: x

Jrow yes! it's squishy! very strange isn't it, your temps still nice and high which is good yes? and don't worry about that BFN keep positive! x 

Shelli how did your opk turn out today? your soon gonna be absolutely exhausted lol x

Lovebotlass hope your temp picks up! and maybe your cramping is your uterus preparing for your eggy! FXed x

3make5 now you've gotten to the worst part, the part where all you can think about is TESTING!!! your spotting sounds promising but try and hold off the testing until AF is due you'll only send yourself loopylx 

Hayaddie twinges, cramps and pulling all positive! the dreams too... sounds good girl!! FXED!!

hope your doing well KTJ!! 

Those dreams were weird!! hope i don't get any scary dreams.
I'm 24 and DH is 23, this will be our first baby.
Feeling tired today and a little light headed but feeling good! still staying relaxed and calm trying not to get too excited, as soon as i've had my reassurance scan it will finally sink in for me x


----------



## jrowenj

I have a dumb question... if I have a 14 day Luteal Phase that means that AF would come on the 15th day, right? I never know if you count the actual day!

So, today I am 13 dpo and if I have a 14 day LP than I should get AF Monday???

Counting the days are confusing!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

KTJ, it's 64 degrees right now. Crazy! Completely clear and sunny, but I'm stuck inside since I'm at work. Boohoo! 

Bev, I don't know what these cramps are! It's annoying! But it could also be from the scar tissue from the surgery I had in December (ectopic removal; left tube removal). But I don't understand why my right side is hurting as well. Bah!! 

jrw, yes, that means AF will arrive on the 15th day. And you are correct. AF is due Monday for you (hopefully she won't arrive, stupid witch). 

Both hubby and I are 23, and we are TTC our second. We've only been trying since last month, and got pregnant immediately after stopping the mini pill on October 29th. Unfortunately, that one ended in an ectopic. I didn't find out I was pregnant until 25 Nov, and had surgery on 9 Dec. Depressing.


----------



## BeverleyLN

FXed it's for good reason lovebotlass!!

Jrow i'm totally confused with the LP too! it's such a strange thing! i've been looking at the calender and thinking back on my October and November cycles and i think that my LP was actually 11 days not 12??! so i'm now thinking that AF was due late Thursday or yesterday for me as the day you bleed is CD1 so therefore your LP must stop the day before?
We've i've put my mind in a twist tonight but have figured out that AF hasn't arrived when she should have so good news i guess


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks for the help bev and lovebot!

Your ectopic sounds scary. I'm sorry for your loss but so glad you're healthy and OK and ovulating!! I think your symptoms sound good!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Ladies, I just checked my CM and I have crazy amounts of white, chunky CM. I actually checked my cervix and it was caked on my finger (sorry if TMI). Most of it looked like creamy, white lotion, with bits of clumps. When I checked my CM again, all I did was stick the tip of my middle finger in and the tip was covered with chunky, white stuff. I could have thrush, but I checked the notes I took when I was pregnant with the ectopic, and I had the exact same thing. I hope this is a sign. I thought we were supposed to be dry after ovulation? 

It's not itchy and it doesn't smell any different. I officially hate the TWW.


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Ladies, I just checked my CM and I have crazy amounts of white, chunky CM. I actually checked my cervix and it was caked on my finger (sorry if TMI). Most of it looked like creamy, white lotion, with bits of clumps. When I checked my CM again, all I did was stick the tip of my middle finger in and the tip was covered with chunky, white stuff. I could have thrush, but I checked the notes I took when I was pregnant with the ectopic, and I had the exact same thing. I hope this is a sign. I thought we were supposed to be dry after ovulation?
> 
> It's not itchy and it doesn't smell any different. I officially hate the TWW.

I don't know.. I had that also like 1dpo-7dpo!!! Never had it before. 2ww is the worst but now you can get us all back for our last 2 weeks of posts!! Lol!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hello, ladies, 

How is everyone? I woke up this morning STARVING. Granted, I woke up at 4 AM to take my temp and then decided to make eggs and bacon. I'm happy that my temp went up this morning, yippee! It's at the highest point this cycle, so I'm pretty sure I did in fact ovulate. I really need to start trusting my body more. 

I was watching James Cameron's Sanctum last night (for the second time) and my eyes were wet the entire time. I'm not sure if this is normal for me, but I know that movie is just sad to begin with. I cried the entire time. I still have that chunky/lotion type of white CM this morning. Could be thrush, like I said, but it's not itchy. 

I'm addicted to FF right now. I keep comparing my chart to the pregnancy charts with the "fallback rise" and I do this all day, everyday. Somebody please take this computer from me lol.


----------



## Bride2b

Hello ladies so much to read since I posted Friday night! I'm trying to remember whats happening. There are so many things that you have covered that I want to know about.

Last time when I was TTC I didnt really get my head around the cervical position thing, and also the CM thing. I have kept an eye on my CM this month so I know for next month when I start SMEP what is happening. Can someone explain the pattern of CM to me? I know that it may be sticky then creamy then watery / EW before OV. After OV what should CM be like?

So this is my first cycle after my loss. It looks like I didnt Ovulate - did anyone else not ovulate the first cycle? (My FF chart shows crosshairs but I didnt get a Positive OPK).

I see some of you have taken B6 - can you take this in pregnancy? I took it as I read it would help subside morning sickness (now I'm wondering if it was safe to take!)

So I am 30, we started to TTC on Oct 2010, fell pregnant in July 2011 & I lost my baby at 19 weeks in Nov 2011. My OH is 33 next week. We dont have any children yet & really want to get our family started!!!! Feb will be my first cycle TTC after my loss. I cant wait to SMEP! And we are getting married in 25 weeks!!

Snowflakes sorry that old witch got you :growlmad:. I just wanted to wish everyone else in the TWW :dust: I'm really excited to see how many more BFPs happen from you all this month. I have my fingers crossed xxx


----------



## shellideaks

snowflakes120 said:


> OH I was totally meaning to ask: How old is everyone in here? I just totally feel like time is of the essence with me and hubby. I want to be pregnant by my birthday which is in April. I am currently 31 hubby is 29. Eeeeekkkk!! I really want to have my 2 babies before I turn 35. I feel like I am going to have to get pregnant almost right after my 1st (if I ever even get pregnant) at this point....
> 
> Also, hope I'm not being too nosey: How long have y'all been trying for? We started trying in June got pregnant in Sept. MC in November, had to take a month off per dr orders, and started up again in Dec.

I'm 25 and the OH is 27. I've got my little boy who's 5 (had him at 19) and the OH doesn't have any children yet. He did want to wait until he was 30 but changed his mind when he met me. 

We've been trying since October, had a chemical at the beginning of this month but nothing before that. Last month was my first month using OPK's though.



BeverleyLN said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Snowflake so sorry that bitch of a :witch: turned up but i'm sending you tons and tons of :dust: next cycle will be your one! :hugs: x
> 
> Jrow yes! it's squishy! very strange isn't it, your temps still nice and high which is good yes? and don't worry about that BFN keep positive! x
> 
> Shelli how did your opk turn out today? your soon gonna be absolutely exhausted lol x
> 
> Lovebotlass hope your temp picks up! and maybe your cramping is your uterus preparing for your eggy! FXed x
> 
> 3make5 now you've gotten to the worst part, the part where all you can think about is TESTING!!! your spotting sounds promising but try and hold off the testing until AF is due you'll only send yourself loopylx
> 
> Hayaddie twinges, cramps and pulling all positive! the dreams too... sounds good girl!! FXED!!
> 
> hope your doing well KTJ!!
> 
> Those dreams were weird!! hope i don't get any scary dreams.
> I'm 24 and DH is 23, this will be our first baby.
> Feeling tired today and a little light headed but feeling good! still staying relaxed and calm trying not to get too excited, as soon as i've had my reassurance scan it will finally sink in for me x

Yesterday's OPK was about the same as the day before, maybe a smidge darker. I'm hoping it's positive today :D

Gonna try and test around 5 again although we've got a house viewing at 3 and then it's date day today (my son goes to his dads so we have the afternoon to ourselves to do something) so may be a bit awkward. Might just take it out with me lol.


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2be. That must have been veryy hard to lose your son so late in the pregnancy. So sorry to hear. As far as cm after o...i heard you dry up but depends on person. I didnt dry up. Im unsure about it. Perhaps you didnt ovulate because you were a later loss being 19 weeks. I dont think you should worry. Also maybe you did ovulate but the tests didnt pick it up? Temps are more accurate than tests i think. Congrats on ur upcoming wedding!!!

Shelli have fun on date day!!! Good luck and hope for a darker opk today!!!!

Afm... my temps are dropping. Thinking the witchwill show tmrow. Booo!


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Hello, ladies,
> 
> How is everyone? I woke up this morning STARVING. Granted, I woke up at 4 AM to take my temp and then decided to make eggs and bacon. I'm happy that my temp went up this morning, yippee! It's at the highest point this cycle, so I'm pretty sure I did in fact ovulate. I really need to start trusting my body more.
> 
> I was watching James Cameron's Sanctum last night (for the second time) and my eyes were wet the entire time. I'm not sure if this is normal for me, but I know that movie is just sad to begin with. I cried the entire time. I still have that chunky/lotion type of white CM this morning. Could be thrush, like I said, but it's not itchy.
> 
> I'm addicted to FF right now. I keep comparing my chart to the pregnancy charts with the "fallback rise" and I do this all day, everyday. Somebody please take this computer from me lol.

Im addicted too!!! Your chart looks good! Sx sound good too!


----------



## threemakefive

Morning girls! 
Jrow still hoping she doesn't show for ya..fx!
Shelli have fun with oh :)
Bride, cm after O is sometimes said to be just typical non fertile cm but I've heard drying up was normal too Idk seems most bfps say they are wet feeling down there so who knows lol
Lovebot, make me breakfast :)
Afm, day three of spotting, never any on my panties just always on tp...I'm losing hope that it is Ib the longer it goes on, Idk I'm so nervous abt it...been more hungry and nauseous a few times..maybe good signs but I don't have any feeling of being preg and I did all the other times so.....either way can't wait to see more bfps girls...who's testing next and when?? What dpo is everyone?


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Morning girls!
> Jrow still hoping she doesn't show for ya..fx!
> Shelli have fun with oh :)
> Bride, cm after O is sometimes said to be just typical non fertile cm but I've heard drying up was normal too Idk seems most bfps say they are wet feeling down there so who knows lol
> Lovebot, make me breakfast :)
> Afm, day three of spotting, never any on my panties just always on tp...I'm losing hope that it is Ib the longer it goes on, Idk I'm so nervous abt it...been more hungry and nauseous a few times..maybe good signs but I don't have any feeling of being preg and I did all the other times so.....either way can't wait to see more bfps girls...who's testing next and when?? What dpo is everyone?

Hmmmm seems like a long time tohave spotting....could it be leftover blood from your last period??


----------



## Beauts

I am 6 dpo today! The plan is to wait until next Saturday to test. I am going to try my hardest...but in reality I will probably be unable to stop myself from testing at 10dpo on Thursday. With all 3 of my pregnancies I have had a bfp at 10dpo....none of them were sticky, mind you, so I really hope this one is!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls!
> Jrow still hoping she doesn't show for ya..fx!
> Shelli have fun with oh :)
> Bride, cm after O is sometimes said to be just typical non fertile cm but I've heard drying up was normal too Idk seems most bfps say they are wet feeling down there so who knows lol
> Lovebot, make me breakfast :)
> Afm, day three of spotting, never any on my panties just always on tp...I'm losing hope that it is Ib the longer it goes on, Idk I'm so nervous abt it...been more hungry and nauseous a few times..maybe good signs but I don't have any feeling of being preg and I did all the other times so.....either way can't wait to see more bfps girls...who's testing next and when?? What dpo is everyone?
> 
> Hmmmm seems like a long time tohave spotting....could it be leftover blood from your last period??Click to expand...

I don't think so...Ive only had one period since my mmc(d and c) and it was January 7th slightly then heavy heavy from the 8 thru the 14, so I wouldn't think it would be leftover this long later......I have no idea...but its driving me mad...maybe my cycles are just going to be all messed up now :( and some of the spotitng is like a brick red color which makes me think it is newer blood?? IDK


----------



## jrowenj

3makes5... hmmmm it souded like ib but now that its ladting a few days...hmmm although ktj said she spotted for 2 weeks with her 2 pregnancies i think. Did you do a threas to ask if anyone has had this?

Beauts yea for 6dpo!!!


----------



## Beauts

[/QUOTE] I don't think so...Ive only had one period since my mmc(d and c) and it was January 7th slightly then heavy heavy from the 8 thru the 14, so I wouldn't think it would be leftover this long later......I have no idea...but its driving me mad...maybe my cycles are just going to be all messed up now :( and some of the spotitng is like a brick red color which makes me think it is newer blood?? IDK[/QUOTE]


I though new blood was bright red....anything like dark or brownish red would be older, no?

Hope it gets all figured out for you :hugs:

Oh, have you done a HPT today just to see?


----------



## threemakefive

Jrow, Just posted a thread asking agian....everyone said before Ib so we shall see what the verdict is soon enough

And Beauts you might be right on the color...and I can't bring myself to test yet as Im sure it will say BFN... Do you guys think I should give it a go with POAS? I think this is worse than no symptoms and not knowing lol so confusing!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Beauts said:


> I am 6 dpo today! The plan is to wait until next Saturday to test. I am going to try my hardest...but in reality I will probably be unable to stop myself from testing at 10dpo on Thursday. With all 3 of my pregnancies I have had a bfp at 10dpo....none of them were sticky, mind you, so I really hope this one is!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to see your BFP :) 4th times the charm :) at least thats what I am hoping as Ive been pregnant 3 times before now so this one shall be the lucky one :)


----------



## jrowenj

Beauts said:


> I am 6 dpo today! The plan is to wait until next Saturday to test. I am going to try my hardest...but in reality I will probably be unable to stop myself from testing at 10dpo on Thursday. With all 3 of my pregnancies I have had a bfp at 10dpo....none of them were sticky, mind you, so I really hope this one is!!!!!!!!




threemakefive said:


> Jrow, Just posted a thread asking agian....everyone said before Ib so we shall see what the verdict is soon enough
> 
> And Beauts you might be right on the color...and I can't bring myself to test yet as Im sure it will say BFN... Do you guys think I should give it a go with POAS? I think this is worse than no symptoms and not knowing lol so confusing!!!!!

Howmany. Dpo are u


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> I am 6 dpo today! The plan is to wait until next Saturday to test. I am going to try my hardest...but in reality I will probably be unable to stop myself from testing at 10dpo on Thursday. With all 3 of my pregnancies I have had a bfp at 10dpo....none of them were sticky, mind you, so I really hope this one is!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Jrow, Just posted a thread asking agian....everyone said before Ib so we shall see what the verdict is soon enough
> 
> And Beauts you might be right on the color...and I can't bring myself to test yet as Im sure it will say BFN... Do you guys think I should give it a go with POAS? I think this is worse than no symptoms and not knowing lol so confusing!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Howmany. Dpo are uClick to expand...

Well I got an almost positve opk early sunday but got lighter and lighter so thinking I missed high on saturday afternoon so...that would be like 7 dpo ish...


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> I am 6 dpo today! The plan is to wait until next Saturday to test. I am going to try my hardest...but in reality I will probably be unable to stop myself from testing at 10dpo on Thursday. With all 3 of my pregnancies I have had a bfp at 10dpo....none of them were sticky, mind you, so I really hope this one is!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Jrow, Just posted a thread asking agian....everyone said before Ib so we shall see what the verdict is soon enough
> 
> And Beauts you might be right on the color...and I can't bring myself to test yet as Im sure it will say BFN... Do you guys think I should give it a go with POAS? I think this is worse than no symptoms and not knowing lol so confusing!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Howmany. Dpo are uClick to expand...
> 
> Well I got an almost positve opk early sunday but got lighter and lighter so thinking I missed high on saturday afternoon so...that would be like 7 dpo ish...Click to expand...

I still feel like it could be ib. I would test at 10dpo. If bleeding doesnt stop by then i would call dr


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> I am 6 dpo today! The plan is to wait until next Saturday to test. I am going to try my hardest...but in reality I will probably be unable to stop myself from testing at 10dpo on Thursday. With all 3 of my pregnancies I have had a bfp at 10dpo....none of them were sticky, mind you, so I really hope this one is!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Jrow, Just posted a thread asking agian....everyone said before Ib so we shall see what the verdict is soon enough
> 
> And Beauts you might be right on the color...and I can't bring myself to test yet as Im sure it will say BFN... Do you guys think I should give it a go with POAS? I think this is worse than no symptoms and not knowing lol so confusing!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Howmany. Dpo are uClick to expand...
> 
> Well I got an almost positve opk early sunday but got lighter and lighter so thinking I missed high on saturday afternoon so...that would be like 7 dpo ish...Click to expand...
> 
> I still feel like it could be ib. I would test at 10dpo. If bleeding doesnt stop by then i would call drClick to expand...

Thanks so much! I hope its IB maybe theres just more than one implanting lol (considering last time they saw 3 gestational sacs in the begining of my mmc it could be possible maybe lol) And I was thinking aobut calling dr just didnt know how long to wait, thanks so much girls :)


----------



## Beauts

threemakefive said:


> Jrow, Just posted a thread asking agian....everyone said before Ib so we shall see what the verdict is soon enough
> 
> And Beauts you might be right on the color...and I can't bring myself to test yet as Im sure it will say BFN... Do you guys think I should give it a go with POAS? I think this is worse than no symptoms and not knowing lol so confusing!!!!!

Well, If you have internet cheapie or dollarstore tests...what the heck..I would poas...BUT, you know it's early...If you think a BFN will upset you then please wait until 10dpo and poas then.

Sorry you have also had 3 losses. Any sticky pregnancies at all??? Did you have all the testing?


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> I am 6 dpo today! The plan is to wait until next Saturday to test. I am going to try my hardest...but in reality I will probably be unable to stop myself from testing at 10dpo on Thursday. With all 3 of my pregnancies I have had a bfp at 10dpo....none of them were sticky, mind you, so I really hope this one is!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Jrow, Just posted a thread asking agian....everyone said before Ib so we shall see what the verdict is soon enough
> 
> And Beauts you might be right on the color...and I can't bring myself to test yet as Im sure it will say BFN... Do you guys think I should give it a go with POAS? I think this is worse than no symptoms and not knowing lol so confusing!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Howmany. Dpo are uClick to expand...
> 
> Well I got an almost positve opk early sunday but got lighter and lighter so thinking I missed high on saturday afternoon so...that would be like 7 dpo ish...Click to expand...
> 
> I still feel like it could be ib. I would test at 10dpo. If bleeding doesnt stop by then i would call drClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much! I hope its IB maybe theres just more than one implanting lol (considering last time they saw 3 gestational sacs in the begining of my mmc it could be possible maybe lol) And I was thinking aobut calling dr just didnt know how long to wait, thanks so much girls :)Click to expand...

Omg i would freakk if u had triplets!!!!!!! Hold out on testing. Its too early and will juat confuse you more


----------



## threemakefive

Beauts said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Jrow, Just posted a thread asking agian....everyone said before Ib so we shall see what the verdict is soon enough
> 
> And Beauts you might be right on the color...and I can't bring myself to test yet as Im sure it will say BFN... Do you guys think I should give it a go with POAS? I think this is worse than no symptoms and not knowing lol so confusing!!!!!
> 
> Well, If you have internet cheapie or dollarstore tests...what the heck..I would poas...BUT, you know it's early...If you think a BFN will upset you then please wait until 10dpo and poas then.
> 
> Sorry you have also had 3 losses. Any sticky pregnancies at all??? Did you have all the testing?Click to expand...

I have had 2 sticky and one loss, yeah I am going to try to hold out a few more days :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> I am 6 dpo today! The plan is to wait until next Saturday to test. I am going to try my hardest...but in reality I will probably be unable to stop myself from testing at 10dpo on Thursday. With all 3 of my pregnancies I have had a bfp at 10dpo....none of them were sticky, mind you, so I really hope this one is!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Jrow, Just posted a thread asking agian....everyone said before Ib so we shall see what the verdict is soon enough
> 
> And Beauts you might be right on the color...and I can't bring myself to test yet as Im sure it will say BFN... Do you guys think I should give it a go with POAS? I think this is worse than no symptoms and not knowing lol so confusing!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Howmany. Dpo are uClick to expand...
> 
> Well I got an almost positve opk early sunday but got lighter and lighter so thinking I missed high on saturday afternoon so...that would be like 7 dpo ish...Click to expand...
> 
> I still feel like it could be ib. I would test at 10dpo. If bleeding doesnt stop by then i would call drClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I hope its IB maybe theres just more than one implanting lol (considering last time they saw 3 gestational sacs in the begining of my mmc it could be possible maybe lol) And I was thinking aobut calling dr just didnt know how long to wait, thanks so much girls :)Click to expand...

My dh said if i got pg with triplets he would get tied the next day :rofl:


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> I am 6 dpo today! The plan is to wait until next Saturday to test. I am going to try my hardest...but in reality I will probably be unable to stop myself from testing at 10dpo on Thursday. With all 3 of my pregnancies I have had a bfp at 10dpo....none of them were sticky, mind you, so I really hope this one is!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Jrow, Just posted a thread asking agian....everyone said before Ib so we shall see what the verdict is soon enough
> 
> And Beauts you might be right on the color...and I can't bring myself to test yet as Im sure it will say BFN... Do you guys think I should give it a go with POAS? I think this is worse than no symptoms and not knowing lol so confusing!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Howmany. Dpo are uClick to expand...
> 
> Well I got an almost positve opk early sunday but got lighter and lighter so thinking I missed high on saturday afternoon so...that would be like 7 dpo ish...Click to expand...
> 
> I still feel like it could be ib. I would test at 10dpo. If bleeding doesnt stop by then i would call drClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much! I hope its IB maybe theres just more than one implanting lol (considering last time they saw 3 gestational sacs in the begining of my mmc it could be possible maybe lol) And I was thinking aobut calling dr just didnt know how long to wait, thanks so much girls :)Click to expand...
> 
> Omg i would freakk if u had triplets!!!!!!! Hold out on testing. Its too early and will juat confuse you moreClick to expand...

hahahha I did freak when they told me that hahahha but gradually the number reduced at each sono... lol I am going to wait it out a few more days :)


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> I am 6 dpo today! The plan is to wait until next Saturday to test. I am going to try my hardest...but in reality I will probably be unable to stop myself from testing at 10dpo on Thursday. With all 3 of my pregnancies I have had a bfp at 10dpo....none of them were sticky, mind you, so I really hope this one is!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Jrow, Just posted a thread asking agian....everyone said before Ib so we shall see what the verdict is soon enough
> 
> And Beauts you might be right on the color...and I can't bring myself to test yet as Im sure it will say BFN... Do you guys think I should give it a go with POAS? I think this is worse than no symptoms and not knowing lol so confusing!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Howmany. Dpo are uClick to expand...
> 
> Well I got an almost positve opk early sunday but got lighter and lighter so thinking I missed high on saturday afternoon so...that would be like 7 dpo ish...Click to expand...
> 
> I still feel like it could be ib. I would test at 10dpo. If bleeding doesnt stop by then i would call drClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I hope its IB maybe theres just more than one implanting lol (considering last time they saw 3 gestational sacs in the begining of my mmc it could be possible maybe lol) And I was thinking aobut calling dr just didnt know how long to wait, thanks so much girls :)Click to expand...
> 
> My dh said if i got pg with triplets he would get tied the next day :rofl:Click to expand...

Mine asked for a bridge when I told him hahaha in all joking of course...but he freaked!!!! hahahahahha


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> I am 6 dpo today! The plan is to wait until next Saturday to test. I am going to try my hardest...but in reality I will probably be unable to stop myself from testing at 10dpo on Thursday. With all 3 of my pregnancies I have had a bfp at 10dpo....none of them were sticky, mind you, so I really hope this one is!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Jrow, Just posted a thread asking agian....everyone said before Ib so we shall see what the verdict is soon enough
> 
> And Beauts you might be right on the color...and I can't bring myself to test yet as Im sure it will say BFN... Do you guys think I should give it a go with POAS? I think this is worse than no symptoms and not knowing lol so confusing!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Howmany. Dpo are uClick to expand...
> 
> Well I got an almost positve opk early sunday but got lighter and lighter so thinking I missed high on saturday afternoon so...that would be like 7 dpo ish...Click to expand...
> 
> I still feel like it could be ib. I would test at 10dpo. If bleeding doesnt stop by then i would call drClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I hope its IB maybe theres just more than one implanting lol (considering last time they saw 3 gestational sacs in the begining of my mmc it could be possible maybe lol) And I was thinking aobut calling dr just didnt know how long to wait, thanks so much girls :)Click to expand...
> 
> My dh said if i got pg with triplets he would get tied the next day :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine asked for a bridge when I told him hahaha in all joking of course...but he freaked!!!! hahahahahhaClick to expand...

Lol!


----------



## shellideaks

Here is today's OPK, I tested at 5 but it wasn't very concentrated so I'm gonna pee on another one after 9 to see. Think it's getting quite close to the test line now?

Also, once you get a positive OPK do you count the next day as 1 DPO or do you give it another day or two? x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0288.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## KTJ006

threemakefive said:


> Morning girls!
> Jrow still hoping she doesn't show for ya..fx!
> Shelli have fun with oh :)
> Bride, cm after O is sometimes said to be just typical non fertile cm but I've heard drying up was normal too Idk seems most bfps say they are wet feeling down there so who knows lol
> Lovebot, make me breakfast :)
> Afm, day three of spotting, never any on my panties just always on tp...I'm losing hope that it is Ib the longer it goes on, Idk I'm so nervous abt it...been more hungry and nauseous a few times..maybe good signs but I don't have any feeling of being preg and I did all the other times so.....either way can't wait to see more bfps girls...who's testing next and when?? What dpo is everyone?

*3makefive*: if it means anything, I had IB for 2 weeks with my last 2 pregnancies. The color of it was always brown. FXd for you!


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Here is today's OPK, I tested at 5 but it wasn't very concentrated so I'm gonna pee on another one after 9 to see. Think it's getting quite close to the test line now?
> 
> Also, once you get a positive OPK do you count the next day as 1 DPO or do you give it another day or two? x

Shelli!! Gorgeous line!!! You ovulated the day after the positive opk so if u ovulate tomorrow than tuesday is ur 1dpo and ur in the dreaded 2ww!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Those 2 weeks are gonna drag so bad lol.

Already got my BDing done for today, roll on tomorrow :D


----------



## threemakefive

KTJ006 said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls!
> Jrow still hoping she doesn't show for ya..fx!
> Shelli have fun with oh :)
> Bride, cm after O is sometimes said to be just typical non fertile cm but I've heard drying up was normal too Idk seems most bfps say they are wet feeling down there so who knows lol
> Lovebot, make me breakfast :)
> Afm, day three of spotting, never any on my panties just always on tp...I'm losing hope that it is Ib the longer it goes on, Idk I'm so nervous abt it...been more hungry and nauseous a few times..maybe good signs but I don't have any feeling of being preg and I did all the other times so.....either way can't wait to see more bfps girls...who's testing next and when?? What dpo is everyone?
> 
> *3makefive*: if it means anything, I had IB for 2 weeks with my last 2 pregnancies. The color of it was always brown. FXd for you!Click to expand...

Thanks girl, mine has been a bit brick red too and seems like a bit more at some times but never enough to come out on panties, but seems like a good amt on tp...idk lol


----------



## jrowenj

well... guess who caved and took another test?? Yup! ME! BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> well... guess who caved and took another test?? Yup! ME! BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!

I'm sorry jrow.....keep ur chin up girl


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> well... guess who caved and took another test?? Yup! ME! BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry jrow.....keep ur chin up girlClick to expand...

Thanks! I just want this witch to stop playing games with me! hhahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Jrow, I caved too and got a BFN :( so don't feel bad! I'm just ready for the witch to come so I can start again!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Jrow, I caved too and got a BFN :( so don't feel bad! I'm just ready for the witch to come so I can start again!

Ughhhhh....everyone is saying as long as af hasnt shown we can still havr hope


----------



## threemakefive

That's right girls, still have a chance even if it doesnt feel like it :) And if all else fails we get one more month of being crazy together :) We will all hang out til the last one of us gets our BFP!!!! :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> That's right girls, still have a chance even if it doesnt feel like it :) And if all else fails we get one more month of being crazy together :) We will all hang out til the last one of us gets our BFP!!!! :)

Yeah yeah yeah.. Blah blah blah...

Hahaha just kidding... I'm a bitter ol bitch tonight!!! My hubby wants to go back to NTNP because I've become a psycho the past 2 weeks! :rofl:

I'm gonna def stay on this thread until we all get our bfps. You girls are the bestest!!


----------



## KTJ006

jrowenj said:


> well... guess who caved and took another test?? Yup! ME! BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!

No worries!! Maybe you OV later than expected. It's not over until the witch shows!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KTJ006

So I messed up my back pretty bad about 2 weeks ago. I was walking like a 90year old. It's a bit better, but SO sore and I keep having muscle spasms. I was SO excited because I had a massage appointment today. Well crazy me forgot to tell them I was PG. When they found out, they had to reschedule me because they didn't have anyone there at the time to do a prenatal massage. I didn't realize you needed one this early in the game...but supposedly certain trigger points can harm the baby/fetus. SoOoOo I'm back to another week of being in pain!! Don't want to go to the doctor because they'll just give me pain medicine to take, and it's WAY too critical of a point to take anything. Oy. Guess I will be spooning with my heating pad again for the 3rd week.

Sorry for the rant...you never realize how much you use your back until it hurts to use it!

Enjoy the last bit of weekend ladies!!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> That's right girls, still have a chance even if it doesnt feel like it :) And if all else fails we get one more month of being crazy together :) We will all hang out til the last one of us gets our BFP!!!! :)
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah.. Blah blah blah...
> 
> Hahaha just kidding... I'm a bitter ol bitch tonight!!! My hubby wants to go back to NTNP because I've become a psycho the past 2 weeks! :rofl:
> 
> I'm gonna def stay on this thread until we all get our bfps. You girls are the bestest!!Click to expand...

hahah I know right, I would say the same hahdhha blah blah lol I just have to say nice htings even if you dont want to hear them its my friendly duty lol and your hubby is hilarious hahahah I agree everyone here is AMAZING!! :) Stuck to the thread til our bean gets stuck to us :) then we will move over to another thread lol


----------



## threemakefive

KTJ006 said:


> So I messed up my back pretty bad about 2 weeks ago. I was walking like a 90year old. It's a bit better, but SO sore and I keep having muscle spasms. I was SO excited because I had a massage appointment today. Well crazy me forgot to tell them I was PG. When they found out, they had to reschedule me because they didn't have anyone there at the time to do a prenatal massage. I didn't realize you needed one this early in the game...but supposedly certain trigger points can harm the baby/fetus. SoOoOo I'm back to another week of being in pain!! Don't want to go to the doctor because they'll just give me pain medicine to take, and it's WAY too critical of a point to take anything. Oy. Guess I will be spooning with my heating pad again for the 3rd week.
> 
> Sorry for the rant...you never realize how much you use your back until it hurts to use it!
> 
> Enjoy the last bit of weekend ladies!!!

I hear ya on that, hurt my back first timever last week it was awful! Hope you get in to do a prenatal massage :) it will be great :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls!! missed out on soo much chat! DH and i went to see some friends yesterday who have just got the most GORGEOUS Maltese puppy i have ever seen! i'm in love!

So happy that nasty witch hasn't arrived yet Jrow! very extra day she doesn't show her ugly face must be a good sign! 

Your OPKs look great shelli! nice and dark.... 2WW soon!

Lovebot well the creamy lumpy cm is what i had and still get so FXed!!! 

3make5 still sounds like ib to me! so excited to hear the results of your test!!

Hayaddie your not out! don't worry about the negative test it will be a positive soon!!

not long now beauts!!!! try and hold out as long as possible 

KJT a back massage sounds so good! 

Well my bbs are now double their original size!! had some cramping last night and was feeling very sick in the middle of the night, DH and i feel very positive and chilled out this time around.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Hi Girls!! missed out on soo much chat! DH and i went to see some friends yesterday who have just got the most GORGEOUS Maltese puppy i have ever seen! i'm in love!
> 
> So happy that nasty witch hasn't arrived yet Jrow! very extra day she doesn't show her ugly face must be a good sign!
> 
> Your OPKs look great shelli! nice and dark.... 2WW soon!
> 
> Lovebot well the creamy lumpy cm is what i had and still get so FXed!!!
> 
> 3make5 still sounds like ib to me! so excited to hear the results of your test!!
> 
> Hayaddie your not out! don't worry about the negative test it will be a positive soon!!
> 
> not long now beauts!!!! try and hold out as long as possible
> 
> KJT a back massage sounds so good!
> 
> Well my bbs are now double their original size!! had some cramping last night and was feeling very sick in the middle of the night, DH and i feel very positive and chilled out this time around.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Awwwww I have a maltest named Lola and she's the BEST!!! 
Temps are at coverline so af should be coming sometime today. 

Are you going to take a non digi test so we cam see a nice dark line?!
So exciting!


----------



## BeverleyLN

I need to get to the shop to get some but were still at the inlaws! Very frustrating I'm so tired today and trying to act completely normal.
Will pop to asda ASAP and get some more of their own brand tests which is what I got my super faint lines with a hopefully there will be a lovely dark line!

Hoping the witch doesn't show for you jrow x


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Jrow, sorry that you are doubtful. I took a look at your chart and it does appear that AF is going to make an appearance soon. Gah! I hate even saying that because I sound like a Negative Nancy. Did you stick to the SMEP plan? I tried, but I didn't BD three days in a row when I got my positive. Oh well. Like threemakefive says, stay positive! If this wasn't your month, February will be. It's bound to happen. 

KTJ, sorry your back hurts. And no offense, but I'm kind of chuckling of the thought of you hunched over like a 90 year old lady. Old people are fun! LOLOL! But seriously, I truly hope you get to feeling better soon. 

Bev, you go pee on some more sticks, you crazy you :) 
I understand though. Seeing a nice, dark line is a lot more reassuring that faint ones. Have fun with that! 

AFM, I'm still congested and still sneezing, and coughing. I'm going to get some Monistat or something to clear up this thrush. I am really hoping it's a good sign because I have read so many women had this and found that they were pregnant. TMI, it started to itch a little bit down there last night, so hubby and I decided not to BD last night. Those white bumps on my right areola are even more noticeable, and when I brush my fingers against it, I can feel quite a few. Omigosh, same thing happened in the last pregnancy. If my boobs swell up, I'll be pretty confident. FX crossed! Also, my temp went up this morning, but I know it's not because of a fever or something. It was only 98.0F, but a nice difference from 97.8F. I am praying it continues to climb. 

Hope everyone is doing well! One good thing, at least we're alive, right? lol I mean, I try to look at the bright side. Some people didn't even have the luxury to wake up today. Goodness, that's depressing.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry about the BFN Addie and Jrow!!

Wonderful news about the symptoms Bev.

Shelli - OPK's looking good girl!

3make5 - hope its just some IB!

KTJ - Do you have an appt with your obgyn yet? Will you be doing any Quant HCG levels?

AFM, Just straight chilling. I am going to try my hardest to be calm this month. I plan to find things around the house to do rather than sit online and obesses my life away with TTC. I think I might actually start a sewing project - which I haven't done in forever! I need to keep busy!

Going to continue with SMEP, B6, Prenates and I got some Evening Primrose Oil because I get like no EWCM at all. Hoping it helps to make some.


----------



## Hayaddie

Good morning loves! Well this morning I woke up to bad news... that biotch :witch: showed her ugly face this morning and it is horrible! I haven't had cramps like this since probably high school! But I am trying to stay positive... one day closer to trying again. My hubby said this month we are just going to BD every other day to cover our grounds! hahaha! I guss that makes sense! Jrow, how are things coming on your end?? Still no AF?? So I need advice too... What has anyone heard about pre-seed? I have only seen the word said around here and not sure if it is supposed to help or what??? I should probably start taking my prenatal on a regualr basis, instead of just when I remember! :dohh:


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Jrow, sorry that you are doubtful. I took a look at your chart and it does appear that AF is going to make an appearance soon. Gah! I hate even saying that because I sound like a Negative Nancy. Did you stick to the SMEP plan? I tried, but I didn't BD three days in a row when I got my positive. Oh well. Like threemakefive says, stay positive! If this wasn't your month, February will be. It's bound to happen.
> 
> KTJ, sorry your back hurts. And no offense, but I'm kind of chuckling of the thought of you hunched over like a 90 year old lady. Old people are fun! LOLOL! But seriously, I truly hope you get to feeling better soon.
> 
> Bev, you go pee on some more sticks, you crazy you :)
> I understand though. Seeing a nice, dark line is a lot more reassuring that faint ones. Have fun with that!
> 
> AFM, I'm still congested and still sneezing, and coughing. I'm going to get some Monistat or something to clear up this thrush. I am really hoping it's a good sign because I have read so many women had this and found that they were pregnant. TMI, it started to itch a little bit down there last night, so hubby and I decided not to BD last night. Those white bumps on my right areola are even more noticeable, and when I brush my fingers against it, I can feel quite a few. Omigosh, same thing happened in the last pregnancy. If my boobs swell up, I'll be pretty confident. FX crossed! Also, my temp went up this morning, but I know it's not because of a fever or something. It was only 98.0F, but a nice difference from 97.8F. I am praying it continues to climb.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! One good thing, at least we're alive, right? lol I mean, I try to look at the bright side. Some people didn't even have the luxury to wake up today. Goodness, that's depressing.

Thanks... I am confident AF is coming and I am OK with it. I am happy that my cycles are getting back to normal... that is if she shows up today... if she doesnt than i will be having a long LP and I am not sure if that is a bad thing... I followed SMEP for the most part but I did miss one night because I was sick... Also, husband getting major knee surgery a few days before i am supposed to ovulate, so i may be out February... You're right though I am happy for my health, husband, beautiful house, a job.... so many things to be positive about!!

Your symptoms sound fantastic!!! I can't WAIT until you get to test!!! I need some BFP's from my girls to get me feelin good!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Good morning loves! Well this morning I woke up to bad news... that biotch :witch: showed her ugly face this morning and it is horrible! I haven't had cramps like this since probably high school! But I am trying to stay positive... one day closer to trying again. My hubby said this month we are just going to BD every other day to cover our grounds! hahaha! I guss that makes sense! Jrow, how are things coming on your end?? Still no AF?? So I need advice too... What has anyone heard about pre-seed? I have only seen the word said around here and not sure if it is supposed to help or what??? I should probably start taking my prenatal on a regualr basis, instead of just when I remember! :dohh:

That stupid biotch! She visited you and she is on her way to my house by this evening I am sure!!!! My temps are down, so it's pretty clear that I am not preggo this month... 

I am with you on the every other day thing. The 2 times I get pregnant, DH and I just BD'd every other day for 2 weeks and I didn't temp or use OPKs so I dont know when I ovulated... so, I may go back to doing that!
Hubby has major knee surgery in 10 days (around ovulation time)... he said he wants a baby so badly that he doesn't care how much pain his knee is in! hahaha!!

I have heard the pre-seed is great... someone on our thread is using it... i forget who! I never tried it... my fertile cm is quite abundant, so I never thought to use it!

Yes, get those prenatals in every day! It's good practice for when you're preggo!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Sorry about the BFN Addie and Jrow!!
> 
> Wonderful news about the symptoms Bev.
> 
> Shelli - OPK's looking good girl!
> 
> 3make5 - hope its just some IB!
> 
> KTJ - Do you have an appt with your obgyn yet? Will you be doing any Quant HCG levels?
> 
> AFM, Just straight chilling. I am going to try my hardest to be calm this month. I plan to find things around the house to do rather than sit online and obesses my life away with TTC. I think I might actually start a sewing project - which I haven't done in forever! I need to keep busy!
> 
> Going to continue with SMEP, B6, Prenates and I got some Evening Primrose Oil because I get like no EWCM at all. Hoping it helps to make some.

Sounds like a plan! I decided not to temp this month because it was really making me crazy! I told my DH i need a hobby too bc I have been obsessing all of January and it's not healthy. I decided to focus on going to the gym and eating healthy.. also, there is a pottey place by me where you can paint your own pottery, so my gf and i are gonna start a project!!

Looks like we are on the same page!! :hugs:


----------



## BeverleyLN

So sorry the witch turned up hayaddie I've heard wonderful things about preseed and I was thinking about giving it a go myself! Give it a try couldn't hurt right? Are you taking any vits for conception? I have been since October so if your not maybe they would be a good idea too.

Jrow i hope that witch doesn't show but if she does I guarantee next month will be your cycle! Remember only takes 1 swimmer and you OH might get a little randy being bed ridden!! Sending you lots of :dust:

Snowflake start your sewing project! Keep up with your vits and maybe try preseed too!
Sending lots of :dust: to you!!


----------



## shellideaks

I used Pre-Seed last night. Don't really need it in all honesty but I read that it creates a healthy environment for the sperm and helps it to live longer so figured it wouldn't hurt. I'm also taking Sanatogen Mother To Be tablets every day so hoping this month will be a winner :)

I had a very positive OPK earlier today which I'm happy about. I know I need to make sure I BD for the next 3 nights but what happens if I'm still getting a positive OPK tomorrow, do I extend the BDing for another night or stick to the 3?


----------



## Beauts

Sorry the witch came (and is coming) for you 2!!!

I use pre-seed...I could probably do without it but what the heck. I used the Instead Softcups this month too. The last 2 times I have had a BFP have been with using them.

7dpo today....time is going SO slow.....:wacko:


----------



## KTJ006

snowflakes120 said:


> Sorry about the BFN Addie and Jrow!!
> 
> Wonderful news about the symptoms Bev.
> 
> Shelli - OPK's looking good girl!
> 
> 3make5 - hope its just some IB!
> 
> KTJ - Do you have an appt with your obgyn yet? Will you be doing any Quant HCG levels?
> 
> AFM, Just straight chilling. I am going to try my hardest to be calm this month. I plan to find things around the house to do rather than sit online and obesses my life away with TTC. I think I might actually start a sewing project - which I haven't done in forever! I need to keep busy!
> 
> Going to continue with SMEP, B6, Prenates and I got some Evening Primrose Oil because I get like no EWCM at all. Hoping it helps to make some.

Hi snowflakes!! Yes, my first appointment is on the 6th where I meet with a nurse and they start my blood draws. My first scan is on the 23rd...feels like a year away! Here's hoping I can make it that long! I would love to learn how to sew again! I learned years ago but haven't done it in so long I forgot. I don't think I could even remember how to thread a bobbin!


----------



## KTJ006

Beauts said:


> Sorry the witch came (and is coming) for you 2!!!
> 
> I use pre-seed...I could probably do without it but what the heck. I used the Instead Softcups this month too. The last 2 times I have had a BFP have been with using them.
> 
> 7dpo today....time is going SO slow.....:wacko:

Ok *Beauts*...dense question. What are Softcups??


----------



## BeverleyLN

Yay shelli!!! I think your gonna make a baby today!!!! 

I think soft cups are for your period, they're little cups that you place inside during your period and they can be kept in longer than tampons, lots of girls use them after BDing to keep the spermies in


----------



## shellideaks

BeverleyLN said:


> Yay shelli!!! I think your gonna make a baby today!!!!
> 
> I think soft cups are for your period, they're little cups that you place inside during your period and they can be kept in longer than tampons, lots of girls use them after BDing to keep the spermies in

I hope so! Feeling very positive about this month now I actually know I'm ovulating lol. x


----------



## Hayaddie

Thank you ladies! I think my new plan is to just chill out this month! Get some new vitamins, maybe some pre-seed, and get to BDing every other day. My hubby is going to have a good month, that is for sure!!! lol I am going to try not to get any OPK's either. They just stress me out anyways! LOL


----------



## Beauts

KTJ006 said:


> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> Sorry the witch came (and is coming) for you 2!!!
> 
> I use pre-seed...I could probably do without it but what the heck. I used the Instead Softcups this month too. The last 2 times I have had a BFP have been with using them.
> 
> 7dpo today....time is going SO slow.....:wacko:
> 
> Ok *Beauts*...dense question. What are Softcups??Click to expand...


Exactly Bev...that's what they are...they are meant to wear during your period...but lost of ladies use them for TTC....it's kind of like a little "cap" that sits over your cervix and keeps all of the sperm inside nice and close....nothing leaks out...(gross...lol)...I keep them in for about 6 hours at least after BD. You find them with the pads and tampons, etc at the drugstore.


----------



## Bride2b

Sorry Hayaddie for the :witch: & jrow I hope she stays away for you!!

Lovebot - your symptoms sound really promising. I too just read about lumpy CM being a good sign! If your boobs are becoming more tender too, then thats a really good sign as well! Good luck

Beauts - Good luck

Shelli - hope you get loads of :sex: & in 2 weeks you get some good news xx good luck

For those of you trying again next month & talking about 'chilling' out with TTC, when I got my BFP I stopped doing all the things I was doing including taking soy/preseed/CBFM etc and just chilled out as I was stopping ttc because the wedding was getting closer. I believe because I chilled out I got my BFP. If you know when you OV it might be worth ditching the OPKs & temping and just follow smep (maybe just do OPKs when you expect OV to make sure).

As for preseed I tried it but found the amount they say to use way too much! I didnt use it when I got my BFP but I know some people like it. There is another lube I found out about on a different part of this website its called 'Yes Baby'

https://www.yesyesyes.org/yesbaby.htm

One of the ladies on the 2nd Trimester losses section has sent me some as she got her BFP using it. The info looks really good. Its certainly worth a try. Going to use it next month. 

Hopefully there wont be anymore of you ladies trying SMEP next month with me as you will get your BFPs :flower:


----------



## mammaspath

Im cd10 or 11 i guess according to my ticker.......i had a def positive opk the day after my period stopped...weird i know...been testing everyday since........today idk looks promising anyone have any ideas what the heck is going on? :wacko::wacko::wacko:

oh and i am 30 dh is 25.....i have 4 childern of my own and he has one.....no children together a of yet and i had a tubal reversal april 15 2011
 



Attached Files:







ov2.jpg
File size: 2.6 KB
Views: 56


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> Im cd10 or 11 i guess according to my ticker.......i had a def positive opk the day after my period stopped...weird i know...been testing everyday since........today idk looks promising anyone have any ideas what the heck is going on? :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> oh and i am 30 dh is 25.....i have 4 childern of my own and he has one.....no children together a of yet and i had a tubal reversal april 15 2011

Have you had a period since your mc??


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> Im cd10 or 11 i guess according to my ticker.......i had a def positive opk the day after my period stopped...weird i know...been testing everyday since........today idk looks promising anyone have any ideas what the heck is going on? :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> oh and i am 30 dh is 25.....i have 4 childern of my own and he has one.....no children together a of yet and i had a tubal reversal april 15 2011
> 
> Have you had a period since your mc??Click to expand...

yes i just finished it the 25th of january.


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> Im cd10 or 11 i guess according to my ticker.......i had a def positive opk the day after my period stopped...weird i know...been testing everyday since........today idk looks promising anyone have any ideas what the heck is going on? :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> oh and i am 30 dh is 25.....i have 4 childern of my own and he has one.....no children together a of yet and i had a tubal reversal april 15 2011
> 
> Have you had a period since your mc??Click to expand...
> 
> yes i just finished it the 25th of january.Click to expand...

Hmmm.... maybe you just a higher LH surge than most people??? The pic looks pretty dark.. i would say you are gettin there!


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie---so sorry bout the witch showing up...

Jrow---hope she doesn't get you, but if she does next month youll get that egg :)

Mamaspath--Ive heard you can get a false pos. the day after your period, can't rember where I saw that...but i did hear that

Shelli--wooohoo you ovulated :)

Snow-Sewing sounds great, I wish I had the patience for it lol

Bev and KJT--glad you both are still doing well :)

Lovebot--things sound great, what DPO are you?

Beauts---time is DRAAAAAGING isn't it!?!?!

Bride--I can't keep up lol, where are you at in your cycle?

Sorry if I missed anyone...can't keep up lol

AFM---Im 8 or 9 dpo....spotting is still there, a bit less, still just on the TP so I know forsure its not my AF as it would have gotten heavier by now, I just don't have a clue what it is lol So as day 4 of spotting comes to a close, I am going to test on weds...but Im not expecting much of it as this is all weird to me, I did get naseous this morning, but besides that and sleepiness I have nothing to report.....


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Hayaddie---so sorry bout the witch showing up...
> 
> Jrow---hope she doesn't get you, but if she does next month youll get that egg :)
> 
> Mamaspath--Ive heard you can get a false pos. the day after your period, can't rember where I saw that...but i did hear that
> 
> Shelli--wooohoo you ovulated :)
> 
> Snow-Sewing sounds great, I wish I had the patience for it lol
> 
> Bev and KJT--glad you both are still doing well :)
> 
> Lovebot--things sound great, what DPO are you?
> 
> Beauts---time is DRAAAAAGING isn't it!?!?!
> 
> Bride--I can't keep up lol, where are you at in your cycle?
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone...can't keep up lol
> 
> AFM---Im 8 or 9 dpo....spotting is still there, a bit less, still just on the TP so I know forsure its not my AF as it would have gotten heavier by now, I just don't have a clue what it is lol So as day 4 of spotting comes to a close, I am going to test on weds...but Im not expecting much of it as this is all weird to me, I did get naseous this morning, but besides that and sleepiness I have nothing to report.....

Ahhhhh I am sure you are getting a bfp this month!!! I can NOT wait til wednesday to see your results!!! Instead of obsessing over myself, I am going to obsess over you til wednesday... what? weird? HAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

threemakefive said:


> Bride--I can't keep up lol, where are you at in your cycle?
> 
> AFM---Im 8 or 9 dpo....spotting is still there, a bit less, still just on the TP so I know forsure its not my AF as it would have gotten heavier by now, I just don't have a clue what it is lol So as day 4 of spotting comes to a close, I am going to test on weds...but Im not expecting much of it as this is all weird to me, I did get naseous this morning, but besides that and sleepiness I have nothing to report.....

I'm CD 25. I used to have 28-29 day cycles (but think this has changed since I may have OV'd either CD 20 or 22). This is my first cycle since my loss. I'm thinking my cycle might extend to 33-35 days maybe based on my ov. Who knows????

It sounds like things are quite promising for you xx fingers crossed xxx


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Bride--I can't keep up lol, where are you at in your cycle?
> 
> AFM---Im 8 or 9 dpo....spotting is still there, a bit less, still just on the TP so I know forsure its not my AF as it would have gotten heavier by now, I just don't have a clue what it is lol So as day 4 of spotting comes to a close, I am going to test on weds...but Im not expecting much of it as this is all weird to me, I did get naseous this morning, but besides that and sleepiness I have nothing to report.....
> 
> I'm CD 25. I used to have 28-29 day cycles (but think this has changed since I may have OV'd either CD 20 or 22). This is my first cycle since my loss. I'm thinking my cycle might extend to 33-35 days maybe based on my ov. Who knows????
> 
> It sounds like things are quite promising for you xx fingers crossed xxxClick to expand...

Bride- my first cycle after my mmc was kinda "off" and has been a little off since... so, I wouldn't worry! Do you know what your usual LP is? You may be able to tell when AF is due based on that... GL!!


----------



## jrowenj

Guess what ladies!!! Guess who I had a lunch date with.... :witch: !!!!!!!!!!!

Hahahaha! Thank G-O-D!!! No more obsessing for me!!! Hallelujah!! Now I know from my first time ever charting that my progesterone is balanced and working and also that I have a perfect 14 day LP! I am soooo excited about that!! Gonna try not to obsess in February and not be so anal... Hopefully DH surgery won't hold me up and I am unsure about if pain meds affect swimmers... I hope not!


----------



## threemakefive

Jrow you crack me up...obsess all u want them I don't have to lol.its weird...I'm not like overly excited or overly anxious to know..I'm just like I hope but don't want to get my hopes up lol odd as I figured I'd be crazy nervous...lol sorry af came but now ur in a new month woohoo :) 

And bride how long after loss did u get ur first af? That might help.to.figure out if cycle changed any...


----------



## Bride2b

I think it was approx 12 day LP. I've kept a little table I made when TTC last time to see when I was OV etc and when to expect af.

I stopped bleeding from my loss about 10 days after I gave birth & then AF showed up 4 weeks later.

I definately think things have gone 'whacky' xx


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Guess what ladies!!! Guess who I had a lunch date with.... :witch: !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hahahaha! Thank G-O-D!!! No more obsessing for me!!! Hallelujah!! Now I know from my first time ever charting that my progesterone is balanced and working and also that I have a perfect 14 day LP! I am soooo excited about that!! Gonna try not to obsess in February and not be so anal... Hopefully DH surgery won't hold me up and I am unsure about if pain meds affect swimmers... I hope not!

Sorry :witch: got you, but glad she isnt buggering you about anymore! Fingers crossed for next month xx


----------



## shellideaks

*threemakefive* - Ooooh I'm looking forward to seeing your test on Wednesday!

*jrowenj* - Glad the witch has finally came and you can get on with this new cycle. 

Hope everyone else is good :D

AFM, update with today's OPK (I've done 3 today haha), is that bottom one dark enough? I can't decide if they're gonna get darker or not :/
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0294.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 68


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> *threemakefive* - Ooooh I'm looking forward to seeing your test on Wednesday!
> 
> *jrowenj* - Glad the witch has finally came and you can get on with this new cycle.
> 
> Hope everyone else is good :D
> 
> AFM, update with today's OPK (I've done 3 today haha), is that bottom one dark enough? I can't decide if they're gonna get darker or not :/

OMG, Shelli... holy dark positive! I believe it's safe to say that ovulation will be happening in the next 12-36 hours!!! Then you get to be a nut job and symptom spot!! I can't waaaaiiittt!!! hehehehehehe

I am glad that stupid witch came too because I was annoying myself so I can't imagine how annoyed you ladies and my POOR DH have been!!! hahahaha!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

shellideaks said:


> *threemakefive* - Ooooh I'm looking forward to seeing your test on Wednesday!
> 
> *jrowenj* - Glad the witch has finally came and you can get on with this new cycle.
> 
> Hope everyone else is good :D
> 
> AFM, update with today's OPK (I've done 3 today haha), is that bottom one dark enough? I can't decide if they're gonna get darker or not :/

i would say get to bd"ing! yay!


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks shelli, oh and Shelli that is SOOOO POSITIVE... Welcome to the CRAZY tww  have fun bding 

Jrow, you weren't annoying(If I said you were then that would make me annoying as I think I am just as bad ahahhahahahha) but for real you weren't Ive seen far worse, we people are normal hahahahahah


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Thanks shelli, oh and Shelli that is SOOOO POSITIVE... Welcome to the CRAZY tww  have fun bding
> 
> Jrow, you weren't annoying(If I said you were then that would make me annoying as I think I am just as bad ahahhahahahha) but for real you weren't Ive seen far worse, we people are normal hahahahahah

awwww i LOOOVE my SMEP girls!!!!!!! Can we all stay in touch forever?!?! email pals after everyone gets their bfps?!?!?!?! What a story to tell my future fist child... Mommy has imaginary friends that she discussed very personal things with and they LOOOVE you so much and havent even met you! hahahahahaha!!! SMEP for LIFE!


----------



## Hayaddie

Aww Jrow!! We are totally on the same cycle! And Shelli that is soooooo positive!! Hop in the sack and get to BD'ing pronto! After seeing that I think I decided I am going to use OPK's this month but that's it... Just to make sure I even ovulate! And I'm going to stick with it even when I use them all in the first three days! :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jrow i'm sorry the witch showed but glad you now have your perfect 14 day LP your BFP is so close now! Chill and relax this cycle and BD for fun! you never know!!! FXED FXED FXED!!

Shelli your OPK is soooooo positive! Get BDing girl!! 

Keep testing mamaspath if it is a false reading you don't wanna miss your surge but BD too just incase 

I am so excited to see hear the results of the 2WW girls! and hear the results of next month cycle too!! BFPs all around 

Major nausea and a little heartburn kicking in tonight! still haven't managed to get any line tests but still have my other CB digi with conception indicator so hopefully by Friday i should be at 2-3 weeks.

:dust:


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Thanks shelli, oh and Shelli that is SOOOO POSITIVE... Welcome to the CRAZY tww  have fun bding
> 
> Jrow, you weren't annoying(If I said you were then that would make me annoying as I think I am just as bad ahahhahahahha) but for real you weren't Ive seen far worse, we people are normal hahahahahah
> 
> awwww i LOOOVE my SMEP girls!!!!!!! Can we all stay in touch forever?!?! email pals after everyone gets their bfps?!?!?!?! What a story to tell my future fist child... Mommy has imaginary friends that she discussed very personal things with and they LOOOVE you so much and havent even met you! hahahahahaha!!! SMEP for LIFE!Click to expand...

hahaha That is hilarious!! And of course we all MUST stick together even through our BFP's :)


----------



## jrowenj

Bev - so excited to hear your nauseous hehehehe!!!

Hayaddie! Wooooottt for being on the same cycle!!! I am going to OPK this month too! Hope we O on the same day! hahahahaha how crazy would that be?!


----------



## threemakefive

so...just went to the bathroom....and it was the first time in days that I didn't see anything on the TP :) I think the spotting might be done...FX!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> so...just went to the bathroom....and it was the first time in days that I didn't see anything on the TP :) I think the spotting might be done...FX!

You totally had IB!! BFP here we coooome!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> so...just went to the bathroom....and it was the first time in days that I didn't see anything on the TP :) I think the spotting might be done...FX!
> 
> You totally had IB!! BFP here we coooome!Click to expand...

I wasn't sure but now thinking maybe so ..That would be amazing :) thanks for being excited with me :)


----------



## jrowenj

TMI ALERT!! What is everyones periods like and did they change after their mc? This is my 3rd period after my mmc and its not been the same sInce before the mmc. Its extremely havy the first 2 days and has *tmi* a LOT of clumps and stringy thick blood.. When I look in toilet there are like thick dark globs... Now I'm nervous that somthing is wrong with my uterus lining??


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Goodness ladies, how did you all get through the TWW? I feel incredibly nervous, but I'm honestly trying not to think about it. I don't know if I feel pregnant or not, and if I say I do, I might jinx myself. I had a fever last night at 100.0 degrees F, but when I woke up to take my BBT, it was 98.1 degrees F. What is going on?! That was at 5 DPO. Now I'm 6 DPO. Anybody want to take a look at my chart? I hope it keeps climbing, because it's starting to look purdy lol. 

jrow, my period changed as well. This is my first AF after the ectopic. It's now lighter than usual but still lasts for about 5 days. I think my ovulation date has changed, but then again, maybe I was always an early ovulater. When I conceived in November (the ectopic), I could have sworn I've ovulated from CD 9 - 12. I also get some clots during AF. It's pretty nasty. I don't think you have anything to worry about. It could take a while for your body to completely adjust back to normal. If you're truly concerned, please call your doctor.


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> so...just went to the bathroom....and it was the first time in days that I didn't see anything on the TP :) I think the spotting might be done...FX!
> 
> You totally had IB!! BFP here we coooome!Click to expand...

I have to agree! Fingers crossed :kiss:


----------



## Bride2b

Lovebotlass17 said:


> I had a fever last night at 100.0 degrees F, but when I woke up to take my BBT, it was 98.1 degrees F. What is going on?! That was at 5 DPO. Now I'm 6 DPO. Anybody want to take a look at my chart? I hope it keeps climbing, because it's starting to look purdy lol.

I've had a look as I am trying to learn lots about charts, I know it good when it stays high (I am not good for any advice). I keep looking at the BFP charts on FF to see what should happen with temps when its going to turn into bfp. x


----------



## BeverleyLN

Woohoo!! 3make5!! Sounds like IB to me... Can't wait till you take your test!

Lovebot I am clueless when it comes to temping but higher is better! 

Jrow I'd look at your heavy cycle as a good thing your body is making sure to get everything out for your next cycle! Then everything will be fresh.


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Goodness ladies, how did you all get through the TWW? I feel incredibly nervous, but I'm honestly trying not to think about it. I don't know if I feel pregnant or not, and if I say I do, I might jinx myself. I had a fever last night at 100.0 degrees F, but when I woke up to take my BBT, it was 98.1 degrees F. What is going on?! That was at 5 DPO. Now I'm 6 DPO. Anybody want to take a look at my chart? I hope it keeps climbing, because it's starting to look purdy lol.
> 
> jrow, my period changed as well. This is my first AF after the ectopic. It's now lighter than usual but still lasts for about 5 days. I think my ovulation date has changed, but then again, maybe I was always an early ovulater. When I conceived in November (the ectopic), I could have sworn I've ovulated from CD 9 - 12. I also get some clots during AF. It's pretty nasty. I don't think you have anything to worry about. It could take a while for your body to completely adjust back to normal. If you're truly concerned, please call your doctor.

Your chart looks good... can't really tell much yet from it though... but temps are high... you should be ranging in temps above coverline so if one day its lower but still above coverline and then one day its very high i believe it doesn't really make much of difference this early... the temps right before AF are what is going to tell you if AF is probably gonna show... 

Thanks for the response about AF... i asked my Dr last cycle and she didn't seem concerned and didn't really have any answers so I wasn't sure if she is just not a great Dr or I should trust that it's nothing to be concerned about... I guess I was just lucky before all of this by having heavy flows but withough clots in it! Seems like a lot of women have the globs and clots normally...

Thanks BEV- I guess it is a good thing to have it all flushing out... just wondering why it is SOOO much...


----------



## BeverleyLN

I didn't have a really heavy period with my last one but it did have the globs and clots.

If you feel faint or anything i do think that you should give your docs a call x


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> I didn't have a really heavy period with my last one but it did have the globs and clots.
> 
> If you feel faint or anything i do think that you should give your docs a call x

Thanks!! I don't feel faint or anything... I feel fine other than the globs yuk!

Going to go to the gym today and walk on the treadmill to get my body movin!! Can't hurt!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayddie- I buy my OPKs on early pregnancy test.com and they are really cheap!!! I am ordering a bunch today! They work well too... they have the midstream ones or the dip sticks.. i have used both and both work : ) just FYI!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayddie- I buy my OPKs on https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/ and they are really cheap!!! I am ordering a bunch today! They work well too... they have the midstream ones or the dip sticks.. i have used both and both work : ) just FYI!
and its free same day shipping on 14.95 or more

OH AND A COUPON CODE 10% OFF with code PIPPA


----------



## snowflakes120

jrow - Sorry about AF hun! I am having the opposite problem. My AF is extremely light. Basically I have a 2 day period and then spot. No clots or anything. At least with your heavy flow, you know that your lining will be nice and plush for a baby to implant.

3make5 - excited for you to test tomorrow.

lovebot - Going to check out your chart in a sec here. I think it's looking great girl! Climbing temps are great! 

Addie - Sorry about AF as well. We have next month right?

Bride - Thanks for the encouraging "chill out" words! I need that!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrow - Sorry about AF hun! I am having the opposite problem. My AF is extremely light. Basically I have a 2 day period and then spot. No clots or anything. At least with your heavy flow, you know that your lining will be nice and plush for a baby to implant.
> 
> 3make5 - excited for you to test tomorrow.
> 
> lovebot - Going to check out your chart in a sec here. I think it's looking great girl! Climbing temps are great!
> 
> Addie - Sorry about AF as well. We have next month right?
> 
> Bride - Thanks for the encouraging "chill out" words! I need that!

Thanks.... I took baby aspirin during January to see if it would help at all but maybe that is what is making it so heavy!!! Maybe try researching baby aspirin and trying to conceive... i know we are trying to chill out and not research much but it's hard sometimes!


----------



## threemakefive

OFFICIALLY DONE SPOTTING :) none again this morning even after sleeping all night :) I am feeling a wee bit queezy this morning...not sure why lol any who, Jrow my first one was like that it was AWFUL lasted nearly 8 days and bled heavy and all like you said. 

Thanks guys for the encouragement :) Can't wait!!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> OFFICIALLY DONE SPOTTING :) none again this morning even after sleeping all night :) I am feeling a wee bit queezy this morning...not sure why lol any who, Jrow my first one was like that it was AWFUL lasted nearly 8 days and bled heavy and all like you said.
> 
> Thanks guys for the encouragement :) Can't wait!!

My first, second and now third one is still heavy!!! It's only heavy for like the first 2-3days... I guess I shouldn't worry!

OMG.... i HATE to be a devil, but are you gonna test early?!?!?!?!?!?!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> OFFICIALLY DONE SPOTTING :) none again this morning even after sleeping all night :) I am feeling a wee bit queezy this morning...not sure why lol any who, Jrow my first one was like that it was AWFUL lasted nearly 8 days and bled heavy and all like you said.
> 
> Thanks guys for the encouragement :) Can't wait!!
> 
> My first, second and now third one is still heavy!!! It's only heavy for like the first 2-3days... I guess I shouldn't worry!
> 
> OMG.... i HATE to be a devil, but are you gonna test early?!?!?!?!?!?!!Click to expand...

I was going to this morning with FMU but my Oh was awake and I already decided I wasn't going to tell him til after I see the dr, Don't think he can take another loss :) So I didn't want him to know and I don't think any other time will tell me if I am this early, right? So tomororw morning it shall be...then again Friday if need be, I heard somewhere its best to wait a few days after IB so if tomrorrow is Neg then I won't be too let down jsut yet :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> OFFICIALLY DONE SPOTTING :) none again this morning even after sleeping all night :) I am feeling a wee bit queezy this morning...not sure why lol any who, Jrow my first one was like that it was AWFUL lasted nearly 8 days and bled heavy and all like you said.
> 
> Thanks guys for the encouragement :) Can't wait!!
> 
> My first, second and now third one is still heavy!!! It's only heavy for like the first 2-3days... I guess I shouldn't worry!
> 
> OMG.... i HATE to be a devil, but are you gonna test early?!?!?!?!?!?!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to this morning with FMU but my Oh was awake and I already decided I wasn't going to tell him til after I see the dr, Don't think he can take another loss :) So I didn't want him to know and I don't think any other time will tell me if I am this early, right? So tomororw morning it shall be...then again Friday if need be, I heard somewhere its best to wait a few days after IB so if tomrorrow is Neg then I won't be too let down jsut yet :)Click to expand...

great mind set!:happydance:


----------



## Bride2b

3makes5 you could always 'save' your fmu so you have it to test once your alone? Sorry to tempt you, thats if you dont mind peeing in glass/container. I'm terrible this means that its there to test if you get the urge rather than waiting until the next morning as that can feel like an age!!! I'm not much help in trying to encourage people not to test - I just get WAY too excited. I know how much getting a BFP means!!!xx


----------



## KTJ006

*3makefive*: No spotting is great! Can't wait to hear your results...FXd for you girlie!!

*Bride*: no worries about your cycle! I hear lots of people saying their cycle went wacko after their MC

*Jrowen*: sorry the witch showed...but SO exciting you have a good LP phase and I'm looking forward to you having a February adventure!! And remember, just tell DH to lay there and you can handle it all ;) ;) ;)

*Shelli*: Get busy girlie!!

*Bev*: How are you??? Your heartburn and nausea are all good signs you have a little bean brewing inside you! I don't feel much different yet, but don't expect to for a few more weeks

*Lovebot*: Welcome to the TWW!! Hope you are feeling better honey! 

No new news here...Work is crazy so it's making it hard for me to keep up with all you ladies...haha! Doctor appointment on Monday. Praying I make it that long!

A big *HI *to everyone else I missed!!


----------



## shellideaks

Done another OPK today and it was lighter than the test line again so i think it's safe to say my surge is over. I'm gonna do another one tomorrow just to be sure but thank god, was getting so sick of doing them lol.

I'm gonna count myself as 1DPO tomorrow, that's right with the surge happening on Sunday isn't it?

Hope everyone is all good, I'm sat here eating cake :D


----------



## threemakefive

Sheli..if opk was pos sunday then you ovulated monday...today would be 1 dpo...


AFM...good day...testing first thing tomrorw unless i chicken out lol :) 

How is everyone doing?!?!


----------



## shellideaks

Ah I meant to put Monday not Sunday lol. I got my positive yesterday :)

Don't chicken out, I'm super excited to see your test tomorrow! x


----------



## threemakefive

Lol I just know it won't be a pos lol Idk why but I just have a feeling..but ill only be 9 or 10 dpo I think so no biggie if its neg...we shall see...is frer good for testing early or should i get another brand?


----------



## shellideaks

I think FRER's are meant to be good, they do say up to 6 days early so you could certainly give one a go tomorrow :)

I've bought some for when I'm due on but I'm gonna try not to test at all until the day after my period at the earliest (doubt that will happen like!).


----------



## jrowenj

Shelli- wooootttt welcome to the two week wait!!! You're right.. i would say today is 1dpo! I hope your two week wait goes quicker than mine did!!! 

3makes5.... how many dpo are you tomorrow?? I forget! Ahhh I can't wait to get your update in the morning!!!

AFM- my period is extremely "normal" today! I am soooo excited because the last 3 cycles were SOOOO heavy for 3 days! So, I am going to assume that it took 3 months after my miscarriage to get my uterus all cozy for my February bun!! Ordered my OPKs and going to start taking them in about a week! 

Crazy how fast the weeks leading up to the 2ww go and then how SLOWWW the 2ww is!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

I haven't been on here all day and I missed you ladies!! Thanks for the site Jrow! I bet we will totally O the same day! How funny!! This is my second period since my MC and I am having the same thing.. It's heavy for the first two days with tons of stringy goop lol then it tapers off til day five or six.. It used to just be an even flow the whole time.. I'm ordering my OPK's tonight and I'm not telling hubby! He thinks I'm crazy and need to just let it happen but I just want to make sure I actually O... I told him I will be better about PG testing :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I haven't been on here all day and I missed you ladies!! Thanks for the site Jrow! I bet we will totally O the same day! How funny!! This is my second period since my MC and I am having the same thing.. It's heavy for the first two days with tons of stringy goop lol then it tapers off til day five or six.. It used to just be an even flow the whole time.. I'm ordering my OPK's tonight and I'm not telling hubby! He thinks I'm crazy and need to just let it happen but I just want to make sure I actually O... I told him I will be better about PG testing :)

thanks for the response... i was worried about my period! I have never had stringy goop...hahaha i can't help but laugh at these descriptions and convos!

You are too funny! I am going to do just the same as you! I talked with hubby last night and I said "ok, soooo im not going to temp but I reallllyyy wanna do the OPKs because last cycle I ovulated at cd17 and I just want to make sure I KNOW when I am ovulating!!!" He just laughed and said "whatever... just as long as you aren't as crazy as you were last month" :wacko::wacko::wacko:

And just like you... my husband made me pinky swear that I will not test until the day AFTER AF is due!!! although he doesn't know about the frer i have hidden in the drawerrrrr.... lmao!!!

Let's really try not to test and we can help each other's urge since we are on the same cycle!:hugs:

Hurry up and order those OPKs! They take 2-6 days to get here!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Shelli- wooootttt welcome to the two week wait!!! You're right.. i would say today is 1dpo! I hope your two week wait goes quicker than mine did!!!
> 
> 3makes5.... how many dpo are you tomorrow?? I forget! Ahhh I can't wait to get your update in the morning!!!
> 
> AFM- my period is extremely "normal" today! I am soooo excited because the last 3 cycles were SOOOO heavy for 3 days! So, I am going to assume that it took 3 months after my miscarriage to get my uterus all cozy for my February bun!! Ordered my OPKs and going to start taking them in about a week!
> 
> Crazy how fast the weeks leading up to the 2ww go and then how SLOWWW the 2ww is!!!

I think I am 9 or 10 dpo tomorrow....lol I should have wrote things down more lol


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> I haven't been on here all day and I missed you ladies!! Thanks for the site Jrow! I bet we will totally O the same day! How funny!! This is my second period since my MC and I am having the same thing.. It's heavy for the first two days with tons of stringy goop lol then it tapers off til day five or six.. It used to just be an even flow the whole time.. I'm ordering my OPK's tonight and I'm not telling hubby! He thinks I'm crazy and need to just let it happen but I just want to make sure I actually O... I told him I will be better about PG testing :)

hahahah I used opk this month and didnt say anything to oh so he didnt have like a big stress on the day WE HAD TO GET THE SPERMIES IN THERE!! lol


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been on here all day and I missed you ladies!! Thanks for the site Jrow! I bet we will totally O the same day! How funny!! This is my second period since my MC and I am having the same thing.. It's heavy for the first two days with tons of stringy goop lol then it tapers off til day five or six.. It used to just be an even flow the whole time.. I'm ordering my OPK's tonight and I'm not telling hubby! He thinks I'm crazy and need to just let it happen but I just want to make sure I actually O... I told him I will be better about PG testing :)
> 
> hahahah I used opk this month and didnt say anything to oh so he didnt have like a big stress on the day WE HAD TO GET THE SPERMIES IN THERE!! lolClick to expand...

I did that last month lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been on here all day and I missed you ladies!! Thanks for the site Jrow! I bet we will totally O the same day! How funny!! This is my second period since my MC and I am having the same thing.. It's heavy for the first two days with tons of stringy goop lol then it tapers off til day five or six.. It used to just be an even flow the whole time.. I'm ordering my OPK's tonight and I'm not telling hubby! He thinks I'm crazy and need to just let it happen but I just want to make sure I actually O... I told him I will be better about PG testing :)
> 
> thanks for the response... i was worried about my period! I have never had stringy goop...hahaha i can't help but laugh at these descriptions and convos!
> 
> You are too funny! I am going to do just the same as you! I talked with hubby last night and I said "ok, soooo im not going to temp but I reallllyyy wanna do the OPKs because last cycle I ovulated at cd17 and I just want to make sure I KNOW when I am ovulating!!!" He just laughed and said "whatever... just as long as you aren't as crazy as you were last month" :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> And just like you... my husband made me pinky swear that I will not test until the day AFTER AF is due!!! although he doesn't know about the frer i have hidden in the drawerrrrr.... lmao!!!
> 
> Let's really try not to test and we can help each other's urge since we are on the same cycle!:hugs:
> 
> Hurry up and order those OPKs! They take 2-6 days to get here!!Click to expand...

I am going to try sooooooo hard not to test until at least the day AF is due.. or the day before :) this month I was crazy and started testing at like 9 dpo... silly me!


----------



## threemakefive

so...now I really really want to test...but I know even tomorrow is probalby too early to get a good result...grrrrr...I wish time could speed up for a few days  or that some miracle will happen and Ill get a faint line tomorrow....Waiting...and waiting...and waiting...is it morning yet?!?!? lol


----------



## Bride2b

threemakefive said:


> so...now I really really want to test...but I know even tomorrow is probalby too early to get a good result...grrrrr...I wish time could speed up for a few days  or that some miracle will happen and Ill get a faint line tomorrow....Waiting...and waiting...and waiting...is it morning yet?!?!? lol

I'm having a sensible head & saying dont be disappointed if you do test and its BFN as its still early days. The chances are that it will be even if this is your lucky month - I dont want to put a downer on it, just seeing BFN is horrible!!
Keeping everything crossed for you :kiss:


----------



## BeverleyLN

3make5 you've gotten me all nervous and excited now!! 9 and 10 dpo is very, very early but maybe you'll see a hint of a line fxed!!!

Hayaddie and jrow i am so excited for you 2!!! this totally has to be your month i bet you do OV on the same day too!!

GL in the 2ww Shelli!!! i hope it doesn't send you as crazy as it did me!!

Lovebot how many dpo are you today? is your temp still up?

BEAUTS!!! where are you!! do you have your testing date and i can add it to the first page??

Bride what CD are you on? do you have a testing date to add to the first page?

KTJ how are you feeling?? my nausea is coming and going in little short waves but i've not actually been sick yet, i start to feel really crappy from 6pm onwards my bbs and nips start to ache and i bloat.... I'm still very very positive! gonna do my CB digi tomorrow or Friday i'm a little nervous to see the results even though i know they can be temperamental i just wanna see atleast 2-3 maybe a 3+!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Good morning/afternoon ladies! 

My temp did go up...and I know it's too early to say anything, but it's looking triphastic. Triphasic. I don't know how to spell it. From yesterday's 98.1 (6 dpo) to 98.5 (7 dpo). As long as it stays this way or even barely climbs, I'll be happy. 

I don't know if I feel any symptoms. I felt like AF was going to start yesterday. I was TMI very wet and I had AF like cramps. I am also feel very thirsty and very cranky. It was so hard for me to fall asleep as well. This TWW sucks!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Threemakefive, what's going on? I see you're all "excited." I wanna be excited with you!! When are you testing? I want to start testing at 9 dpo...I'll be crazy with you! 

Jrow, I'm so glad AF isn't being a big witch this time around. I figure she wanted to go easy on you this time. How long does she usually last (as if I'm talking about a person lol)? lol.

Bride, I see you're 5 dpo. Any symptoms yet? I know it's early, but goodness, I think I was feeling symptoms then. Is this your first month charting? 

Hayaddie, how many dpo are you? Do you chart? I'm completely obsessed with charts. I think I may need an intervention. 

Shell, yay for being 2 dpo now! Isn't the wait a stinker? I think this is seriously worse than waiting to ovulate. Now I don't know what to do with myself

Bev, I feel for you on the sickness deal. I had morning sickness all throughout my pregnancy with my son. He was totally worth it though. I puked on everything! On myself (my military uniform), at work (several times), while trying to eat, etc. It wasn't fun. But like I said, worth it! Hope it doesn't hit you as hard.


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebot charts lookin good. Keep those tempsup! Usually get af for5 days but my flow was very light last evening and barely anything this morning. Hope its a sign that my uterus is back to normal and readyfor this month. 

3makes5 ur torturing usssssssssssssss

Bev sounds like a sticky bean 2 me!


----------



## jrowenj

Bev you can put my testing day as march 1st!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

I think this is your one jrow! Snowflake and hayaddie do you want me to add your new testing dates??? X


----------



## Bride2b

BeverleyLN said:


> Bride what CD are you on? do you have a testing date to add to the first page?

I am on CD 27, 5 DPO according to FF (if I OV'd) so I will test Weds 8th Feb - OH GOOD LORD thats my OH birthday!!!! :winkwink: Thats thrown me!!!!!!! Yes if AF hasnt arrived by next Weds I'll test (but not before - no one had better try and convince me otherwise!!!:haha:)

Lovebot - yes this is my first full cycle temping. I did try once before but kept on forgetting so gave up (that was actually the cycle of got my BFP)

xx


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks Bev!!!! I am feeling super super positive this month!! The most positive I have ever felt! This is the first AF since my mmc that feels normal again!! Also, since my mmc I have had cramps and kinda heavy feeling in my lower abdomen and I just feel "different!!" Kinda like I am all better and my body is ready to go!!

I feel emotionally more ready also and very relaxed for some reason!!

Thanks to you girls for all the support!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Threemakefive, what's going on? I see you're all "excited." I wanna be excited with you!! When are you testing? I want to start testing at 9 dpo...I'll be crazy with you!
> 
> Jrow, I'm so glad AF isn't being a big witch this time around. I figure she wanted to go easy on you this time. How long does she usually last (as if I'm talking about a person lol)? lol.
> 
> Bride, I see you're 5 dpo. Any symptoms yet? I know it's early, but goodness, I think I was feeling symptoms then. Is this your first month charting?
> 
> Hayaddie, how many dpo are you? Do you chart? I'm completely obsessed with charts. I think I may need an intervention.
> 
> Shell, yay for being 2 dpo now! Isn't the wait a stinker? I think this is seriously worse than waiting to ovulate. Now I don't know what to do with myself
> 
> Bev, I feel for you on the sickness deal. I had morning sickness all throughout my pregnancy with my son. He was totally worth it though. I puked on everything! On myself (my military uniform), at work (several times), while trying to eat, etc. It wasn't fun. But like I said, worth it! Hope it doesn't hit you as hard.

Yeaaa for a possible triphastic chart!!! :thumbup:

I decided not to chart this month because last month it CONSUMED me! I am happy i did it though because it did show me that i indeed ovulated and that my progesterone is working!!

This month I am just taking my temps when I wake up and having an inconsistent chart because at least it will show me when I ovulated and that's all I really need to know as of now!

Good Luck!! Can't wait until next week to see your chart and possible BFP hehehe


Bride2be- ahhhh what a bday gift that would be! FX!


----------



## threemakefive

Fmu+faulty test=one not so happy me lol it had no lines at all no test nothing Grrrrrr...now I have to wait til Friday!!!!! Guess that one will ne more accurate I guess lol the one time I really want to know it has to be faulty!!!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Fmu+faulty test=one not so happy me lol it had no lines at all no test nothing Grrrrrr...now I have to wait til Friday!!!!! Guess that one will ne more accurate I guess lol the one time I really want to know it has to be faulty!!!

Nooooooooooo! Maybe it was gods way of saying its too early and didnt want the false negative to bother u!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Fmu+faulty test=one not so happy me lol it had no lines at all no test nothing Grrrrrr...now I have to wait til Friday!!!!! Guess that one will ne more accurate I guess lol the one time I really want to know it has to be faulty!!!
> 
> Nooooooooooo! Maybe it was gods way of saying its too early and didnt want the false negative to bother u!Click to expand...

That's kinda my thought...didn't want me to give up just yet :) so now u all can wait with me til.friday


----------



## shellideaks

*threemakefive*Ah what a pain that is! We're all waiting for Friday for you now lol.

I'm thinking I'm not 1DPO today and that I'm actually ovulating today. Been out with my mum and I'm having bad pains where my ovaries are and have really bad backache. So yeah, I'm assuming that's ovulation and I'll be 1DPO tomorrow (I'm forever extending it for myself haha). 

So with that in hindsight, I'm gonna have a new testing date of 15th Feb which will make me 14DPO. May test on the Tuesday though with it being Valentines Day. Would make a nice present for the OH if it was positive.

*Lovebot* I'm actually really glad to be in the TWW considering I didn't ovulate until now which is CD21. This month has been sooooo long already.

*Bev* Looking forward to seeing your digi on Friday too :D

*Jrow* Glad you're feeling back to normal and more positive this month! 

I'm gonna go nosey at everyone's testing dates now lol. x


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Fmu+faulty test=one not so happy me lol it had no lines at all no test nothing Grrrrrr...now I have to wait til Friday!!!!! Guess that one will ne more accurate I guess lol the one time I really want to know it has to be faulty!!!
> 
> Nooooooooooo! Maybe it was gods way of saying its too early and didnt want the false negative to bother u!Click to expand...

I agree too!xx


----------



## threemakefive

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Threemakefive, what's going on? I see you're all "excited." I wanna be excited with you!! When are you testing? I want to start testing at 9 dpo...I'll be crazy with you!
> 
> Jrow, I'm so glad AF isn't being a big witch this time around. I figure she wanted to go easy on you this time. How long does she usually last (as if I'm talking about a person lol)? lol.
> 
> Bride, I see you're 5 dpo. Any symptoms yet? I know it's early, but goodness, I think I was feeling symptoms then. Is this your first month charting?
> 
> Hayaddie, how many dpo are you? Do you chart? I'm completely obsessed with charts. I think I may need an intervention.
> 
> Shell, yay for being 2 dpo now! Isn't the wait a stinker? I think this is seriously worse than waiting to ovulate. Now I don't know what to do with myself
> 
> Bev, I feel for you on the sickness deal. I had morning sickness all throughout my pregnancy with my son. He was totally worth it though. I puked on everything! On myself (my military uniform), at work (several times), while trying to eat, etc. It wasn't fun. But like I said, worth it! Hope it doesn't hit you as hard.

Thanks girl lol tested today but faulty test darn it...gunna do it again Friday :) so what day you gunna start testing then? Temps still up so thats good for u :) fx


----------



## threemakefive

Jrow so glad ur feeling awesome....I feel good stuff coming ur way..hopefully twins  lol
Shelli glad u finally o'd :) 
So glad for all u in tww with me glad I'm not alone...and thanks to all of u for support u guys are the best! 
bev-Glad ur feeling more pg stuff :) that's good for ya lol but sickness is the worst but ya so worth it


----------



## Hayaddie

Put me down for Feb 29th! Hopefully the leap year will bring me some awesome luck!! I am with Jrow! I just feel so different this cycle. My period isn't trying to kill me and I havent started obsessing yet! I'm actually starting to work out and eat healthier starting today so that will give me something to obsess about! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Sooo... What's everyone doing this month? I am taking prenatals, fish oil pill, B6 and stopping the baby aspirin! Using OPKs and doing very liberal temping! Also going to start walking on the treadmill and cutting down my carbs (just for health not for pg!)


----------



## Bride2b

I'm taking prenatals, going to start EPO, possibly Vit B6, going to continue to temp & try out 'Yesbaby' lube!! Oh and reflexology!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> I'm taking prenatals, going to start EPO, possibly Vit B6, going to continue to temp & try out 'Yesbaby' lube!! Oh and reflexology!

What is EPO?


----------



## Bride2b

Evening Primrose oil xx


----------



## Hayaddie

I am going to check out The Nature's Pantry and see what they offer for prenatal!


----------



## Beauts

BEV I am here!!!!! Been really busy the last few days so I have been in and out with no time to post!!

I am testing on Friday morning!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Sooo... What's everyone doing this month? I am taking prenatals, fish oil pill, B6 and stopping the baby aspirin! Using OPKs and doing very liberal temping! Also going to start walking on the treadmill and cutting down my carbs (just for health not for pg!)

I'm doing my Prenates, DHA, B6 and I added the EPO on Saturday with AF. Still debating on Vitex. I have til the end of the workday to decide if I want to make a stop off and get them from the Vitamin store. I am just nervous that it will make my hormones all out of whack! I am going to continue BBTing and OPK's . And I think I am going to start walking the dog every day or work out to some DVD's at the house. And am going to start a sewing project - A purse - Look up Amy Butler Birdie Bag - that is my project!! 

EPO helps make EWCM. Which I am seriously lacking. I used it the month of my BFP - 2 capsules a day. They are huge too!! You have to stop them once OV is confirmed though because it caused uterine contractions.


----------



## Bride2b

Whats DHA?x


----------



## threemakefive

Beauts said:


> BEV I am here!!!!! Been really busy the last few days so I have been in and out with no time to post!!
> 
> I am testing on Friday morning!

Me too Beauts :) Lets keep our FX we get our positives :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Bride2b said:


> Whats DHA?x

It's an omega oil found primarily in fish but mine is a form of algae. Helps with Brain and Eye Development. It comes with my prenatal vitamins. It also helps with a bunch of other things but I can't remember right now.


----------



## jrowenj

I debated vitex but I've heard so many mix messages... My sis in law told me to try pregnancy tea. She said she used it the month she got preggo. I will send u the info. I think I posted it on the first couple pages on this thread


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> I debated vitex but I've heard so many mix messages... My sis in law told me to try pregnancy tea. She said she used it the month she got preggo. I will send u the info. I think I posted it on the first couple pages on this thread

Oh yes, I want to see it! My sister sent me some Mother to Be Tea but it has Red Raspberry Leaf in it and it seems like it also has mixed reviews so I haven't drank any of it. I'll just stick with my Green Tea that I drink before OV.

I feel the exact same way about the Vitex. It scares me because it does get so much mixed reviews. I really don't want to mess anything up. I am afraid that it make me worse off than I already am. But then again, it might help too. Plus, I feel I am a walking pharmacy as it is with all the stuff I'm taking.


----------



## jrowenj

Oh the one she told me about has red rasp leaf in it. I thought that was good??? I say since the b6 helped u last cycke maybe you should just stick to what u did last cycle. I'm afraid to add anything to my diet too... I was taking the baby aspirin for 2 months but not sure if I should keep taking it. I drink loads of green tea. Does it help with fertility?!


----------



## Bride2b

snowflakes120 said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Whats DHA?x
> 
> It's an omega oil found primarily in fish but mine is a form of algae. Helps with Brain and Eye Development. It comes with my prenatal vitamins. It also helps with a bunch of other things but I can't remember right now.Click to expand...

Oh gosh my kids will need all the help they will get then if it helps with eyes & brain. My eyes were screwed until I had laser eye surgery 6 months ago & with my OH as their dad they have no chance of a brain!!! ha ha, just kiding he has a brain he just forgets to use it when the house needs a clean or when we run out of milk!!!

I want pregnancy tea!!!!! I love tea!!!! I've never heard of such a thing! Is it just Raspberry red leaf as snowflakes says was in hers? I have drunk RRLT, I did last time round when I got my BFP, but you should stop after OV (not even sure the risks are that great - but a risk is a risk so its not worth it). I've been drinking a couple of cups a day again in preparation for TTC, although have stopped now I am in tww (and wasnt intending to be!!) I'll try just about anything if its safe! I forgot to add this to my list earlier! x


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Oh the one she told me about has red rasp leaf in it. I thought that was good??? I say since the b6 helped u last cycke maybe you should just stick to what u did last cycle. I'm afraid to add anything to my diet too... I was taking the baby aspirin for 2 months but not sure if I should keep taking it. I drink loads of green tea. Does it help with fertility?!

Green tea is good for you and supposedly helps with EWCM. However, it still doesn't help me. Make sure you drink your green tea before or after 4 hours from your prenatal, it is blocks the absorption of calcium. 

I guess from what I have read the Red Rasp leaf can help with labor somehow. That's about all I can remember. I will have to research more tonight. It's prolly good til OV...


----------



## threemakefive

Hows everyone doing today?? I only do prenatals and opks as I've not had to try to hard before now for pregnancy...so hopefully simple and easy will work again :)


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b thats hilarious! My dh doesnt have a brain to put dirty dishes in the dishwasher.he puts them on th counter above instead! 

Snowflake thanks for the info! I didnt know it blocks calcium! 

3makes5 my dh and i got pregb the first month we started NTNP and i wasnt even taking prenates. Lost the baby at 7 weeks waited one cycle got pregnant with chemical. Then this past cycle i tried a million things and itsthe first cycle i didnt get pregnant so maybe i do needto chill the @&%* out!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I am going to check out The Nature's Pantry and see what they offer for prenatal!

I got reaaly great all natural prenatals made by new chapter organics. No artificial anything in it and its all plant based . Got it at drugstore.com or at narural food store


----------



## snowflakes120

Bride2b said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Whats DHA?x
> 
> It's an omega oil found primarily in fish but mine is a form of algae. Helps with Brain and Eye Development. It comes with my prenatal vitamins. It also helps with a bunch of other things but I can't remember right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gosh my kids will need all the help they will get then if it helps with eyes & brain. My eyes were screwed until I had laser eye surgery 6 months ago & with my OH as their dad they have no chance of a brain!!! ha ha, just kiding he has a brain he just forgets to use it when the house needs a clean or when we run out of milk!!!
> 
> I want pregnancy tea!!!!! I love tea!!!! I've never heard of such a thing! Is it just Raspberry red leaf as snowflakes says was in hers? I have drunk RRLT, I did last time round when I got my BFP, but you should stop after OV (not even sure the risks are that great - but a risk is a risk so its not worth it). I've been drinking a couple of cups a day again in preparation for TTC, although have stopped now I am in tww (and wasnt intending to be!!) I'll try just about anything if its safe! I forgot to add this to my list earlier! xClick to expand...

Haha! Your funny! I had the laser eye surgery 7 years ago! Best money ever spent!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Whats DHA?x
> 
> It's an omega oil found primarily in fish but mine is a form of algae. Helps with Brain and Eye Development. It comes with my prenatal vitamins. It also helps with a bunch of other things but I can't remember right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gosh my kids will need all the help they will get then if it helps with eyes & brain. My eyes were screwed until I had laser eye surgery 6 months ago & with my OH as their dad they have no chance of a brain!!! ha ha, just kiding he has a brain he just forgets to use it when the house needs a clean or when we run out of milk!!!
> 
> I want pregnancy tea!!!!! I love tea!!!! I've never heard of such a thing! Is it just Raspberry red leaf as snowflakes says was in hers? I have drunk RRLT, I did last time round when I got my BFP, but you should stop after OV (not even sure the risks are that great - but a risk is a risk so its not worth it). I've been drinking a couple of cups a day again in preparation for TTC, although have stopped now I am in tww (and wasnt intending to be!!) I'll try just about anything if its safe! I forgot to add this to my list earlier! xClick to expand...
> 
> Haha! Your funny! I had the laser eye surgery 7 years ago! Best money ever spent!!Click to expand...

Its called traditional medicinal organic pregnancy tea


----------



## Beauts

*threemakefive* YES! Fingers crossed for both of us!




As far as what I did/am doing this month:

Preseed
Softcups
folic acid 3000mcg
wheat germ oil (vitamin E)
norwegian salmon oil
B6
baby aspirin
Benadryl


I also took mucinex around and during ovulation


----------



## threemakefive

K girls...back with a question lol... I have been all day having these really low (tmi right at pubic line like low rise jeans waist level lol idk how to describe it) twinges or cramps or something, like not constant just every now and then I notice a discomfort....so Ive not had this before lol MY BODY IS SO CRZY THIS MONTH never had any of this stuff lol so any ideas? its not more to one side or anything jstu in the middle....thanks girls :)

I've never been a symptom spotter lol but I totally.just tmi.vomitted :) hhahah who.smiles abt that besides us ttc-ers...and hot flashes? 2 days in a row late afternoon could that be from all this ???


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hey Ladies!! 

Adding you to the testing list Beauts!!

With this cycle and the last we conceived I took a conception and pregnancy vits and used opks, seems to have worked but I come from a very, very fertile family my mums side all have big families the same as my dads, my dads sister infact conceived all her children on the first cycle of trying!

3make5 don't want to get your hopes up but thats what I had and still have every now and then!! I think you've done it!!!!

Well I'm in bed feeling a bit nauseous, had another vivid dream last night basically I had my baby and it was a girl but when they brought her to me she was huge but not as in big baby but as in 7 or 8 months old?? She was also blonde with green eyes and both DH and I are olive skin tone with dark, dark brown eyes and hair?!?! It was strange but she was lovely.


----------



## Bride2b

3makes5 I have my fingers crossed hun xxx

AFM my temps crashed this morning so I am def out (wasnt really sure I was in in the first place but hey!). I cant wait to get SMEPPING!!!!!!!!!! Just got to wait for AF now.I totally believe in SMEP & on paper it seems fool proof. Keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of you ladies in tww - lets see some more BFP from you girls!!!! I dont want anymore of you joining me smepping next month! Got it!!!!xx

Yes laser eye surgery is THE best thing I have ever spent my money on!xx


----------



## jrowenj

3makes5 i would be shocked if u dont have a beautiful :bfp: tomorrow morning!

Bev what a crazy dream!!!!!!

Bride getting af after a loss is bittersweet, right? Happy to really start smep'ing!!!

Afm i only had my af for 2 days and then its just been kinda spotting 
The last 2 days. Not gonna worry myself about it though!


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebot chart lookin good!


----------



## KTJ006

How is everyone today?? I feel like I've missed out on so much because I haven't been on in so long! I can't wait for work to die down.

*Bev *- those are some crazy dreams!! Definitely pregnant dreams :)


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> 3makes5 i would be shocked if u dont have a beautiful :bfp: tomorrow morning!
> 
> Bev what a crazy dream!!!!!!
> 
> Bride getting af after a loss is bittersweet, right? Happy to really start smep'ing!!!
> 
> Afm i only had my af for 2 days and then its just been kinda spotting
> The last 2 days. Not gonna worry myself about it though!

OMG! Mine was like that too! I had 2 full days of def AF and then 2 days of very light/spotting. How weird!!

I didn't get the Vitex last night. I am just going to make my appt for my annual OBGYN visit in March and discuss my concerns then - I will have been trying for almost a year at that point. Hopefully she will start testing or give me Clomid or something to help us out.

My temps are very consistent so far this cycle. I like it. It will make pinpointing OV much easier!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 3makes5 i would be shocked if u dont have a beautiful :bfp: tomorrow morning!
> 
> Bev what a crazy dream!!!!!!
> 
> Bride getting af after a loss is bittersweet, right? Happy to really start smep'ing!!!
> 
> Afm i only had my af for 2 days and then its just been kinda spotting
> The last 2 days. Not gonna worry myself about it though!
> 
> OMG! Mine was like that too! I had 2 full days of def AF and then 2 days of very light/spotting. How weird!!
> 
> I didn't get the Vitex last night. I am just going to make my appt for my annual OBGYN visit in March and discuss my concerns then - I will have been trying for almost a year at that point. Hopefully she will start testing or give me Clomid or something to help us out.
> 
> My temps are very consistent so far this cycle. I like it. It will make pinpointing OV much easier!Click to expand...

Maybe we will get our bfps this cyle! I didnt know you have been trying a year. Hopefully this month is your month. If not, im sure the doc can give you something and you will be pg before you know it! Chart looks good!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 3makes5 i would be shocked if u dont have a beautiful :bfp: tomorrow morning!
> 
> Bev what a crazy dream!!!!!!
> 
> Bride getting af after a loss is bittersweet, right? Happy to really start smep'ing!!!
> 
> Afm i only had my af for 2 days and then its just been kinda spotting
> The last 2 days. Not gonna worry myself about it though!
> 
> OMG! Mine was like that too! I had 2 full days of def AF and then 2 days of very light/spotting. How weird!!
> 
> I didn't get the Vitex last night. I am just going to make my appt for my annual OBGYN visit in March and discuss my concerns then - I will have been trying for almost a year at that point. Hopefully she will start testing or give me Clomid or something to help us out.
> 
> My temps are very consistent so far this cycle. I like it. It will make pinpointing OV much easier!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we will get our bfps this cyle! I didnt know you have been trying a year. Hopefully this month is your month. If not, im sure the doc can give you something and you will be pg before you know it! Chart looks good!Click to expand...

That would be awesome if we did get our BFP!! Not quite a year but for me close enough! We started early June. And with me being almost 32 - I figure she better do something!!


----------



## jrowenj

Right on, snowflake!


----------



## Hayaddie

Good Morning Ladies!! I am feeling soooo positive today! I had myself a bottle of wine last night (yes a bottle lol!!) and l feel like that could be my last bottle for a year-ish... Is that weird?! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Good Morning Ladies!! I am feeling soooo positive today! I had myself a bottle of wine last night (yes a bottle lol!!) and l feel like that could be my last bottle for a year-ish... Is that weird?! Lol

You go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Are you so excited for ovulating soon?! Cause i cant wait!!


----------



## KTJ006

Hayaddie said:


> Good Morning Ladies!! I am feeling soooo positive today! I had myself a bottle of wine last night (yes a bottle lol!!) and l feel like that could be my last bottle for a year-ish... Is that weird?! Lol

Woah that's awesome. Yummy!!!! It must have been a good bottle of wine:wine: I did that one time with a bottle of Riesling...


----------



## Hayaddie

It was good! Moscoto! 

And yes Jrow I am sooo excited to O! My af has been well behaved this month lol so I actually ready to start my OPK's! When are you starting!?


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm excited to O too! 

What's everyones SMEP dates? Everyone got their plan of action?

We are starting BDing this Saturday already - CD8!! Time is flying already!! I am starting OPK's on 2/7 my CD11. FF has predicted OV for me on Sat. 2/11. I am loving these weekend Ovulation days! I used to OV on like a Wed. before my miscarriage and it totally sucked after a long day of work and my hubby at school til late.

KTJ - LOVE my riesling!! I have a wine tasting with girlfriends next Friday. Should be fun!


----------



## jrowenj

Omg all this talk of wine.... im a chardonnay and pinot girl for whites and a merlot and shiraz for red. I love my vino!

My smep schedule is starting BDing monday which is my cd 8. Never tracked my ovulation before January so im not sure when to expect it! So, i think i am going to start my opks on cd8 also! If i ov on cd 14 then thats sunday 12th or cd 17 like january is wed 15th! 

Dh has knee surgery on my cd 11!!!! Hope he is ok to bd. Also hope his meds dont interrupt his swimmers production


----------



## mammaspath

Hayaddie said:


> It was good! Moscoto!
> 
> And yes Jrow I am sooo excited to O! My af has been well behaved this month lol so I actually ready to start my OPK's! When are you starting!?

Moscato is my fav!:flower:

I haven't had vine since august 2011.....i may just go get me a bottle! Unless i get some good news with in the next couple weeks!

Idk how im doing with smep since my opks were so funky but i am following the bd'ing stuff......it's harder than i thought.....since me and hubby are still in the newlywed stage and wanna love on eachother alllll the time:winkwink:


----------



## Hayaddie

My SMEP starts on Monday too! That's CD 8 and the app on my phone has me O'ing on the next Monday but we shall see.. Ever since my MC I always get weird pulling and twinges before I ovulate and it's usually a day or two before I am "supposed" to O! I think this month we are just gonna start this weekend when af will be over and just BD all the time. I do not want to miss my chances this month!


----------



## KTJ006

*snowflakes*: good that you are BDing early!! Hope your DH catches that egg! Yes....riesling is a weakness of mine. I LOVE the sweet ones. The best one I've tried is called "Bug Juice"...hehe! It will be a while before I can have it again...

*Jrowen*: I forget...what type of knee surgery is DH having? What will his recovery time be like? I'm sure you guys will be just fine this month! ;) 

*Hayaddie*: what app are you using?? I just got an iphone on Monday and it is SO neat how they have an app for almost everything!! Two days after my AF stopped, we BD every other day until 3 days after I OVd. Sounds like you have a good plan!


----------



## Hayaddie

I have the iPhone also and the app is called My Days.. It helps track periods, when you BD, and when you are fertile and should ovulate. It's super handy!


----------



## jrowenj

I use my days app 2!

Dh is getting orthoscopic surgery for a torn ACL and meniscus


----------



## snowflakes120

I made my appt to go to the Doctor. Feb. 28th. I am excited to go and feel relived and weight off my shoulders. 

I just use FF to track all my stuff - I have been charting since last year March so I have a ton of info there. I bought the VIP service when they were have a sale $25 for an entire year.

Jrow - My mom had her meniscus done. Ouch!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> I made my appt to go to the Doctor. Feb. 28th. I am excited to go and feel relived and weight off my shoulders.
> 
> I just use FF to track all my stuff - I have been charting since last year March so I have a ton of info there. I bought the VIP service when they were have a sale $25 for an entire year.
> 
> Jrow - My mom had her meniscus done. Ouch!

Glad to hear you madean appointment. Very happy that its relieved some stresses. Still hoping uou get your sticky bean before that!!

DH had knee surgery 10 years ago and its gotten bad again so needs the surgery again. My poor baby.... he has to br outta work for 4 to 6 wks!


----------



## threemakefive

Glad to see all u girls starting smeping on Monday can't wait to see ur bfps...
Afm...cramping mildly at times...tmi feelig wet in my area lol cervix so high I can't feel it...and feeling negative today (maybe so i don't feel let down Idk) but have a feeling I wont get a pos. Tomorrow at 11dpo...I keep thinking maybe I should wait but Idk want to know either way but had lots of promising symptoms I've never had before so makes me think I'm not lol with the kids I had sore bbs and i havebt really had that...found a site that says testing should be pos. 4 days after implantation spotting stops so...maybe I should wait since spotting stopped 2days ago..lol Idk rant over lol


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Glad to see all u girls starting smeping on Monday can't wait to see ur bfps...
> Afm...cramping mildly at times...tmi feelig wet in my area lol cervix so high I can't feel it...and feeling negative today (maybe so i don't feel let down Idk) but have a feeling I wont get a pos. Tomorrow at 11dpo...I keep thinking maybe I should wait but Idk want to know either way but had lots of promising symptoms I've never had before so makes me think I'm not lol with the kids I had sore bbs and i havebt really had that...found a site that says testing should be pos. 4 days after implantation spotting stops so...maybe I should wait since spotting stopped 2days ago..lol Idk rant over lol

:test:


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Glad to see all u girls starting smeping on Monday can't wait to see ur bfps...
> Afm...cramping mildly at times...tmi feelig wet in my area lol cervix so high I can't feel it...and feeling negative today (maybe so i don't feel let down Idk) but have a feeling I wont get a pos. Tomorrow at 11dpo...I keep thinking maybe I should wait but Idk want to know either way but had lots of promising symptoms I've never had before so makes me think I'm not lol with the kids I had sore bbs and i havebt really had that...found a site that says testing should be pos. 4 days after implantation spotting stops so...maybe I should wait since spotting stopped 2days ago..lol Idk rant over lol
> 
> :test:Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hey ladies.

I feel like CRAP! Today makes it day 5 of congestion, sickness, stuffy nose, etc. I went to the clinic today and had to get an chest xray done. I told them I think I might be pregnant, so hopefully all is well. Thing is, I have inflammation in the lungs and they think it's the beginning stages of pneumonia. Yikes. My immune system is usually great and healthy, but I hope it's because I'm pregnant and my body is working on something else lol. I hope, I hope! 

My temps are still up!! And I'm 8 DPO. My boobs are feeling more and more sore...goodness, if I'm not pregnant, then I don't know what's up. I also had *TMI* diarrhea today after being stopped up yesterday. 

Threemakefive, when are you going to test? I'm testing tomorrow at 9 dpo. Yes, I know I'm crazy but who knows, I may be surprised.


----------



## threemakefive

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> I feel like CRAP! Today makes it day 5 of congestion, sickness, stuffy nose, etc. I went to the clinic today and had to get an chest xray done. I told them I think I might be pregnant, so hopefully all is well. Thing is, I have inflammation in the lungs and they think it's the beginning stages of pneumonia. Yikes. My immune system is usually great and healthy, but I hope it's because I'm pregnant and my body is working on something else lol. I hope, I hope!
> 
> My temps are still up!! And I'm 8 DPO. My boobs are feeling more and more sore...goodness, if I'm not pregnant, then I don't know what's up. I also had *TMI* diarrhea today after being stopped up yesterday.
> 
> Threemakefive, when are you going to test? I'm testing tomorrow at 9 dpo. Yes, I know I'm crazy but who knows, I may be surprised.

Well I guess the girls are making me test tomorrow 11 dpo....lol they really twisted my arm


----------



## Hayaddie

LOL!!! Good luck to bothof you tomorrow! Cannot wait to hear the news!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Ladies!!

Well i'm very happy this morning did my digi and 3+!!!!! 
I was expecting a 2-3 so i'm sure i've a very sticky bean in there!!

Very excited to hear 3make5 results!! and make sure you wrap yourself up lovebot!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3586.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## threemakefive

Looks great bev....sooooo excited for you!!!! 

well looking through my tests this morning all I had left was a cheap blue dye test so went ahead and took it....bfn @11 dpo....on the up side no Af either lol with my mc I had the faintest positive on 11or 12 dpo and strong pos 14 dpo...I'm thinking I'm out this month, so smeping girls I'm sure I'm right behind ya :). 

Lovebot can't wait to see ur results :)


----------



## jrowenj

3makes5 i wouldnt put you out til 14dpo. I wanna see another test!

Lovebot feel better!!!!!!!

Bev sooooooooo awesome!!!!!!!

afm- went out partying last night. Didnt drnk all January hoping for bfp so went all out last night! Calling outta work today for sure!! Oh and my opks came last night yea!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Good morning ladies! 

Okay, so I'm 9 DPO and tested like a crazy woman. I don't know if I see something or not. Can anyone help me out? Puh-leeasssssseee??? The first picture is kind of far away, so if anyone wants to zoom in, be my guest. The second is the same test, but I cropped it and it's zoomed in. I know it's a bit blurry, but damn, I think I see something. I know I am stretching it here, but...you all know how it is. I'm so desperate. The second pic...I swear I see something though. Please look real hard. 

Oh yeah, no one make fun of my dry and massacred thumb lol. When I get nervous, that's my victim. Poor thing. Tsk.
 



Attached Files:







HPT (03 Feb 12) #1.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 16









HPT (03 Feb 12) cropped.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jrowenj

:wacko:I dont see anything...want me to tweak it?


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Yes please, the second one at least. I posted this in the pregnancy test section and so far, they see it, at least in the second pic. Crazy, huh? These line-eyers lol.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Okay, so I am completely clueless about how people put pointers on their pics, but I just used paint and drew ugly little arrows where I see the line lol.
 



Attached Files:







HPT (03 Feb 12) cropped2.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jrowenj

uploading it now!


----------



## KTJ006

The anticipation!!!! YAAAY Lovebot!! I am really crossing my fingers for you! I am the last person to ask about lines. Hoping nothing but good things for you...keep us posted!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebot - this computer and website is not cooperating with me!!!! go to this website and upload your photo to tweak it ... hope you have more luck than I did! 

https://www.canyouseealine.com/hpt_invert_tool.php


----------



## Lovebotlass17

jrowenj said:


> Lovebot - this computer and website is not cooperating with me!!!! go to this website and upload your photo to tweak it ... hope you have more luck than I did!
> 
> https://www.canyouseealine.com/hpt_invert_tool.php

Thanks for trying! You're a real doll :) I'm on my way there now!



KTJ006 said:


> The anticipation!!!! YAAAY Lovebot!! I am really crossing my fingers for you! I am the last person to ask about lines. Hoping nothing but good things for you...keep us posted!!

I know, it's killing me! I just know I'm pregnant. I FEEL it! Yay! But it's soooo early, and anything could happen, but I have to stay positive. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Lovebot - this computer and website is not cooperating with me!!!! go to this website and upload your photo to tweak it ... hope you have more luck than I did!
> 
> https://www.canyouseealine.com/hpt_invert_tool.php
> 
> Thanks for trying! You're a real doll :) I'm on my way there now!
> 
> 
> 
> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> The anticipation!!!! YAAAY Lovebot!! I am really crossing my fingers for you! I am the last person to ask about lines. Hoping nothing but good things for you...keep us posted!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it's killing me! I just know I'm pregnant. I FEEL it! Yay! But it's soooo early, and anything could happen, but I have to stay positive. I'll keep you all posted.Click to expand...

it worked for me but it wouldn't let me post it! WTF?!
could be that I am still drunk from last night... lol JK!


----------



## threemakefive

Yay Lovebot..I think I can kind of see it :) Woohoo...gunna wait a day or two and retest?


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Looks great bev....sooooo excited for you!!!!
> 
> well looking through my tests this morning all I had left was a cheap blue dye test so went ahead and took it....bfn @11 dpo....on the up side no Af either lol with my mc I had the faintest positive on 11or 12 dpo and strong pos 14 dpo...I'm thinking I'm out this month, so smeping girls I'm sure I'm right behind ya :).
> 
> Lovebot can't wait to see ur results :)

I dont think you're out this month... you should test in a few days! When is AF due?


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Here you go, ladies. Now I think I really do see the second line. Have to squint really hard though lol.
 



Attached Files:







HPT (03 Feb 12) invert.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lovebotlass17

threemakefive said:


> Yay Lovebot..I think I can kind of see it :) Woohoo...gunna wait a day or two and retest?

Ooh, another one! Yay! I'm going to test tomorrow morning actually. I wish I had the patience to test at 11 DPO, but nah. Eff that. I want to tell my hubby so badly, but I won't until it's a definite positive. Then it'll give me time to think of creative ways to tell him. 

You wish you were drunk, jrow lol! That webiste must be having some issues though. Once again, I truly appreciate all of your help. You didn't even have to do all that. Thanks so, so much! :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Yay Lovebot..I think I can kind of see it :) Woohoo...gunna wait a day or two and retest?
> 
> Ooh, another one! Yay! I'm going to test tomorrow morning actually. I wish I had the patience to test at 11 DPO, but nah. Eff that. I want to tell my hubby so badly, but I won't until it's a definite positive. Then it'll give me time to think of creative ways to tell him.
> 
> You wish you were drunk, jrow lol! That webiste must be having some issues though. Once again, I truly appreciate all of your help. You didn't even have to do all that. Thanks so, so much! :hugs:Click to expand...

No prob! Cant wait to see tmrws test!


----------



## Beauts

Hey Girls,

BFN last night with FRER (I couldn't help it....the thing was buring a hole in my drawer!!!!!!) and BFN this morning with dollar store test. I am 11dpo today. All 3 past pregnancies I have had a shadow the evening of 10dpo on dollar tests and a faint bfp on 11dpo with them. Have had bfp's on FRERS every time at 11dpo...but of course, since I couldn't wait and I took the test last night, I am not buying another one today. I have a few more dolllar store tests so I will test tomorrow (12dpo) and sunday (13dpo). Then of still bfn I will go of the progesterone so af will come. I have a pretty good feeling I am out this month though. This was month #4 of really hard TTC'ing. Every pregnancy I have got a bfp within 4 months. Getting depressed.


----------



## jrowenj

Beauts said:


> Hey Girls,
> 
> BFN last night with FRER (I couldn't help it....the thing was buring a hole in my drawer!!!!!!) and BFN this morning with dollar store test. I am 11dpo today. All 3 past pregnancies I have had a shadow the evening of 10dpo on dollar tests and a faint bfp on 11dpo with them. Have had bfp's on FRERS every time at 11dpo...but of course, since I couldn't wait and I took the test last night, I am not buying another one today. I have a few more dolllar store tests so I will test tomorrow (12dpo) and sunday (13dpo). Then of still bfn I will go of the progesterone so af will come. I have a pretty good feeling I am out this month though. This was month #4 of really hard TTC'ing. Every pregnancy I have got a bfp within 4 months. Getting depressed.

Dont be depressed...when is the latest you can test before going off the progesterone


----------



## jrowenj

When does everyone strt opk testing? Cd 8??


----------



## BeverleyLN

Don't give up yet 3make5 blue tests are horrid your still in!
Jrow I hope you had a great night! Loving your relaxed approach this month I think its gonn pay off!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Lovebot good luck honey...cant wait to see what tomorrow brings. xx fingers crossed xxx


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Looks great bev....sooooo excited for you!!!!
> 
> well looking through my tests this morning all I had left was a cheap blue dye test so went ahead and took it....bfn @11 dpo....on the up side no Af either lol with my mc I had the faintest positive on 11or 12 dpo and strong pos 14 dpo...I'm thinking I'm out this month, so smeping girls I'm sure I'm right behind ya :).
> 
> Lovebot can't wait to see ur results :)
> 
> I dont think you're out this month... you should test in a few days! When is AF due?Click to expand...

Before mmc my cycle was like 28 days....with mmc i od week late so that cyvlr would have been 33 days or so....then first af came 33 days after d and c....so id say af due tomorrow or one week from now....wish I would have kept track of o before now lol but I always break out on my chin few days before af, and if I don't start before those clear up I know I'm pregnant..no breakout thus far...I reckon ill retest Monday..guess no hottubing for me thus weekend since I dont know for sure lol


----------



## auntylolo

Please add me to the list, this is my first month of smep, currently cd1:wacko: going to read back thru the thread now so I know who I'm talking to:coffee:


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Looks great bev....sooooo excited for you!!!!
> 
> well looking through my tests this morning all I had left was a cheap blue dye test so went ahead and took it....bfn @11 dpo....on the up side no Af either lol with my mc I had the faintest positive on 11or 12 dpo and strong pos 14 dpo...I'm thinking I'm out this month, so smeping girls I'm sure I'm right behind ya :).
> 
> Lovebot can't wait to see ur results :)
> 
> I dont think you're out this month... you should test in a few days! When is AF due?Click to expand...
> 
> Before mmc my cycle was like 28 days....with mmc i od week late so that cyvlr would have been 33 days or so....then first af came 33 days after d and c....so id say af due tomorrow or one week from now....wish I would have kept track of o before now lol but I always break out on my chin few days before af, and if I don't start before those clear up I know I'm pregnant..no breakout thus far...I reckon ill retest Monday..guess no hottubing for me thus weekend since I dont know for sure lolClick to expand...

I hear ya! I never tracked before well, keeping my fx for you!


----------



## jrowenj

auntylolo said:


> Please add me to the list, this is my first month of smep, currently cd1:wacko: going to read back thru the thread now so I know who I'm talking to:coffee:

Welcome! Lots of reading!! We are chatty!


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Bev!!!!! That is so awesome and I bet you are a bit more relaxed now!!! As for me, I think af is on her way out the door and Monday officially starts the second round of SMEP but it will be a little tweaked this time :) I think If hubby doesn't stress me out before bed then we can get to BDing tonight LOL!!! P.S. I've lost two pounds already! Go me!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Yay Bev!!!!! That is so awesome and I bet you are a bit more relaxed now!!! As for me, I think af is on her way out the door and Monday officially starts the second round of SMEP but it will be a little tweaked this time :) I think If hubby doesn't stress me out before bed then we can get to BDing tonight LOL!!! P.S. I've lost two pounds already! Go me!

You go girl!!! I havent gotten to the gym and i pigged out last night and drank and superbowl food sunday im in trouble! When are u beginning your opks??


----------



## threemakefive

Welcome auntylolo uve come to a great thread :) 

Hayaddie ...Woohoo bs time and nice job on losing weight

Thanks jrow for the encouragement :)


----------



## Hayaddie

I will probably start my OPK's on Wednesday... I never know when to really start. I always think I'm going to miss it and I alway run out before I get a super dark line... This month I am going for the gold!! :)




jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Yay Bev!!!!! That is so awesome and I bet you are a bit more relaxed now!!! As for me, I think af is on her way out the door and Monday officially starts the second round of SMEP but it will be a little tweaked this time :) I think If hubby doesn't stress me out before bed then we can get to BDing tonight LOL!!! P.S. I've lost two pounds already! Go me!
> 
> You go girl!!! I havent gotten to the gym and i pigged out last night and drank and superbowl food sunday im in trouble! When are u beginning your opks??Click to expand...


----------



## Lovebotlass17

BeverleyLN said:


> Don't give up yet 3make5 blue tests are horrid your still in!
> Jrow I hope you had a great night! Loving your relaxed approach this month I think its gonn pay off!!!

I know, right, Bev? She seems soooooo relaxed about this whole SMEP. I've been a mad person. My hubby is so lucky I didn't hurt him, because I was frothing at the mouth when I got those positive OPKs lol. I hope you feel good, Bev. I am so excited for you still. :happydance:



Bride2b said:


> Lovebot good luck honey...cant wait to see what tomorrow brings. xx fingers crossed xxx

Thanks, bride! I'm still in shock...I think I'm in denial still. These days do not go by fast enough! Ugh! How are you, hon? 



auntylolo said:


> Please add me to the list, this is my first month of smep, currently cd1:wacko: going to read back thru the thread now so I know who I'm talking to:coffee:

Welcome! It's a long thread. But worth a read. If I am indeed pregnant, the first AF after my ectopic (I'm a one tuber), then that must say something about SMEP. And preseed. Used it every time. 



Hayaddie said:


> Yay Bev!!!!! That is so awesome and I bet you are a bit more relaxed now!!! As for me, I think af is on her way out the door and Monday officially starts the second round of SMEP but it will be a little tweaked this time :) I think If hubby doesn't stress me out before bed then we can get to BDing tonight LOL!!! P.S. I've lost two pounds already! Go me!

At least you know what to expect about SMEP this time around, you know? And congrats on losing two pounds! Definitely go you! The only way I lose weight is if I'm stressed (whoa boy, have I been stressed) so I don't eat, then I lose a lot weight. Which is completely unhealthy. So at least you're doing it correctly :)



Okay ladies, I just came back from Walmart (and McDonalds lol) and I bought a box of FRER and "First Signal." I used the urine I had earlier (saved it in a cup) on one FRER. And there's an EXTREMELY faint line! I had to tweak it, but it's there. In the original photo, I had to zoom in about 1,000,000% to see it (haha) but...it's definitely there. Omg, so those other ones weren't evaps! :happydance:

I hid my stash so when my hubby comes home from work, he wouldn't suspect a thing. Hehehehehe.


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I will probably start my OPK's on Wednesday... I never know when to really start. I always think I'm going to miss it and I alway run out before I get a super dark line... This month I am going for the gold!! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Yay Bev!!!!! That is so awesome and I bet you are a bit more relaxed now!!! As for me, I think af is on her way out the door and Monday officially starts the second round of SMEP but it will be a little tweaked this time :) I think If hubby doesn't stress me out before bed then we can get to BDing tonight LOL!!! P.S. I've lost two pounds already! Go me!
> 
> You go girl!!! I havent gotten to the gym and i pigged out last night and drank and superbowl food sunday im in trouble! When are u beginning your opks??Click to expand...Click to expand...

I know! I bought 30 strips! I think im gonna strt wed also


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> Don't give up yet 3make5 blue tests are horrid your still in!
> Jrow I hope you had a great night! Loving your relaxed approach this month I think its gonn pay off!!!
> 
> I know, right, Bev? She seems soooooo relaxed about this whole SMEP. I've been a mad person. My hubby is so lucky I didn't hurt him, because I was frothing at the mouth when I got those positive OPKs lol. I hope you feel good, Bev. I am so excited for you still. :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Lovebot good luck honey...cant wait to see what tomorrow brings. xx fingers crossed xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, bride! I'm still in shock...I think I'm in denial still. These days do not go by fast enough! Ugh! How are you, hon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> Please add me to the list, this is my first month of smep, currently cd1:wacko: going to read back thru the thread now so I know who I'm talking to:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome! It's a long thread. But worth a read. If I am indeed pregnant, the first AF after my ectopic (I'm a one tuber), then that must say something about SMEP. And preseed. Used it every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Yay Bev!!!!! That is so awesome and I bet you are a bit more relaxed now!!! As for me, I think af is on her way out the door and Monday officially starts the second round of SMEP but it will be a little tweaked this time :) I think If hubby doesn't stress me out before bed then we can get to BDing tonight LOL!!! P.S. I've lost two pounds already! Go me!Click to expand...
> 
> At least you know what to expect about SMEP this time around, you know? And congrats on losing two pounds! Definitely go you! The only way I lose weight is if I'm stressed (whoa boy, have I been stressed) so I don't eat, then I lose a lot weight. Which is completely unhealthy. So at least you're doing it correctly :)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, I just came
> 
> back from Walmart (and McDonalds lol) and I bought a box of FRER and "First Signal." I used the urine I had earlier (saved it in a cup) on one FRER. And there's an EXTREMELY faint line! I had to tweak it, but it's there. In the original photo, I had to zoom in about 1,000,000% to see it (haha) but...it's definitely there. Omg, so those other ones weren't evaps! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I hid my stash so when my hubby comes home from work, he wouldn't suspect a thing. Hehehehehe.Click to expand...

Lets see the pic!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I literally just burst into tears right now, I'm so happy! I know it's early, but I can't believe it. I'm not normally religious AT ALL, but thank you God! Thank you body! Thank you!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Okay, let me try to crop this pic so I can maximize it's full "line eye" potential :)


----------



## Lovebotlass17

jrow, here's a link to the pic. You need to zoom in at least 200% to see something I think. Let me know if it doesn't work though.

https://www.phixr.com/photo/userindex

ETA: At the top left, there's another pic (the original) that you can select. Seriously though, zoom in 226% +. I feel so silly even posting this, but hey, I see it because I've been scrutinizing it a lot. It's like one of those "hidden images." Stare at it long enough, and it'll appear!


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> jrow, here's a link to the pic. You need to zoom in at least 200% to see something I think. Let me know if it doesn't work though.
> 
> https://www.phixr.com/photo/userindex

Says not logged in ughhh


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Crap! I didn't even make a log in. Oh well I guess that's their way of protecting me. I'll try this again...I really want to show you, but maybe I should just wait till tomorrow. Because I don't want anybody to go blind staring at the screen so long looking for a line. Haha!


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Crap! I didn't even make a log in. Oh well I guess that's their way of protecting me. I'll try this again...I really want to show you, but maybe I should just wait till tomorrow. Because I don't want anybody to go blind staring at the screen so long looking for a line. Haha!

Lol!!


----------



## jrowenj

Fyi....cd 5 and gonna get my :sex: ontonight! Then starting my smep bding monday!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

jrowenj said:


> Fyi....cd 5 and gonna get my :sex: ontonight! Then starting my smep bding monday!

Definitely get to :sex: tonight! I haven't -ahem- BD in over a week because I've been feeling so crap! This pneumonia is scary. But I'm sure I'll be fine. 

so another user tweaked my photo. She's so sweet! The line looks more prominent in the picture, and it's definitely not an evap because it's the same thickness as the control line for sure. I just wanted to share.
 



Attached Files:







HPT (03 Feb 12) tweaked.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Bride2b

Lovebotlass17 said:


> I literally just burst into tears right now, I'm so happy! I know it's early, but I can't believe it. I'm not normally religious AT ALL, but thank you God! Thank you body! Thank you!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats hun xxxxx F*&*ing fabulous news xx


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Fyi....cd 5 and gonna get my :sex: ontonight! Then starting my smep bding monday!
> 
> Definitely get to :sex: tonight! I haven't -ahem- BD in over a week because I've been feeling so crap! This pneumonia is scary. But I'm sure I'll be fine.
> 
> so another user tweaked my photo. She's so sweet! The line looks more prominent in the picture, and it's definitely not an evap because it's the same thickness as the control line for sure. I just wanted to share.Click to expand...

I think i see it! Omg i have gotten any action in 10 days!!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Okay ladies, I'm going to take a nap before I overexcite myself. I'll test again in the morning with FMU. I'll be sure to hold it in as long as I can. Thanks again! Hope you all have a great day! I'll be back in 16 or so hours. :)

See if I can try to seduce the hubby tonight. I don't want him to rain on my parade at the moment. lol.


----------



## Beauts

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Okay ladies, I'm going to take a nap before I overexcite myself. I'll test again in the morning with FMU. I'll be sure to hold it in as long as I can. Thanks again! Hope you all have a great day! I'll be back in 16 or so hours. :)
> 
> See if I can try to seduce the hubby tonight. I don't want him to rain on my parade at the moment. lol.

Congratulations! Fingers crossed for you. Can't wait to see the pic of the test you do in the morning!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Girls I'm on my phone and I've missed all the chat!!! Lovebot I see the line on your invert on my phone!!! Oh gosh I'm so excited!!! 
So we're home for the night and my internet has totally crashed! Don't know what's up with it and we've gotta go back to the inlaws tomorrow for SIL Bday so I can have a proper look back through it all again....
Have total baby brain and have forgotten the new ladys name already! Phone is so slow I'm sorry but WELCOME!!!

Will keep checking for big updates and I'll be back properly soon x


----------



## shellideaks

Yay Lovebot, made up for you. That looks so promising :D

And welcome auntylolo :wave:


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Yay Lovebot, made up for you. That looks so promising :D
> 
> And welcome auntylolo :wave:

Hows ur 2ww goin


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Yay Lovebot, made up for you. That looks so promising :D
> 
> And welcome auntylolo :wave:
> 
> Hows ur 2ww goinClick to expand...

Boring! Not had any symptoms but I'm only early so we'll see.


----------



## KTJ006

Yaaaay!! Can't wait to see the results tomorrow. FXd for you girlie!! Enjoy the nap!


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Yay Lovebot, made up for you. That looks so promising :D
> 
> And welcome auntylolo :wave:
> 
> Hows ur 2ww goinClick to expand...
> 
> Boring! Not had any sypmtopms but I'm only early so we'll see.Click to expand...

How are1 u keping ur sanity?!


----------



## auntylolo

BeverleyLN said:


> Have total baby brain and have forgotten the new ladys name already! Phone is so slow I'm sorry but WELCOME!!!
> 
> Will keep checking for big updates and I'll be back properly soon x

:rofl: would that be me?! I'm Laura, and I've just caught up with all 83 pages! Wow you are some chatty girls! 
Hope you are all well, bit gutted it seems like I'm about a week behind you all :growlmad: I can't wait to be smeping! Anyone use a cbfm, or just opks?
Lovebot, I commented on one of your threads earlier saying I couldn't see a line, but now you have that inverted pic up I see 2 lines!:happydance: go girl!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Yay Lovebot, made up for you. That looks so promising :D
> 
> And welcome auntylolo :wave:
> 
> Hows ur 2ww goinClick to expand...
> 
> Boring! Not had any sypmtopms but I'm only early so we'll see.Click to expand...
> 
> How are1 u keping ur sanity?!Click to expand...

I have NO idea! I just keep thinking things like 'This time next week I'll be 9DPO and will be able to test soon'. That's the only thing keeping me going lol.


----------



## jrowenj

auntylolo said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> Have total baby brain and have forgotten the new ladys name already! Phone is so slow I'm sorry but WELCOME!!!
> 
> Will keep checking for big updates and I'll be back properly soon x
> 
> :rofl: would that be me?! I'm Laura, and I've just caught up with all 83 pages! Wow you are some chatty girls!
> Hope you are all well, bit gutted it seems like I'm about a week behind you all :growlmad: I can't wait to be smeping! Anyone use a cbfm, or just opks?
> Lovebot, I commented on one of your threads earlier saying I couldn't see a line, but now you have that inverted pic up I see 2 lines!:happydance: go girl!Click to expand...

Im only on cd 5 so youre not too far behind! I use opks...never tried the cbfm...is that what you use?


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Yay Lovebot, made up for you. That looks so promising :D
> 
> And welcome auntylolo :wave:
> 
> Hows ur 2ww goinClick to expand...
> 
> Boring! Not had any sypmtopms but I'm only early so we'll see.Click to expand...
> 
> How are1 u keping ur sanity?!Click to expand...
> 
> I have NO idea! I just keep thinking things like 'This time next week I'll be 9DPO and will be able to test soon'. That's the only thing keeping me going lol.Click to expand...

Im impressed


----------



## auntylolo

Jrow, I'm a poasaholic so I have a cbfm and use opks too, gonna start charting my temp for the first time too. I love my cbfm! It's like a little magic box!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Yay Lovebot, made up for you. That looks so promising :D
> 
> And welcome auntylolo :wave:
> 
> Hows ur 2ww goinClick to expand...
> 
> Boring! Not had any sypmtopms but I'm only early so we'll see.Click to expand...
> 
> How are1 u keping ur sanity?!Click to expand...
> 
> I have NO idea! I just keep thinking things like 'This time next week I'll be 9DPO and will be able to test soon'. That's the only thing keeping me going lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Im impressedClick to expand...

Haha cheers. Might be different in a weeks time! I'm not planning on testing until Valentines Day when I'll be 13DPO but I'll be very surprised if I actually manage to wait that long.


----------



## jrowenj

Auntylolo sounds good! I tried temping last month and it was great but stressful to me so not charting this month...how long have u been ttc


----------



## shellideaks

auntylolo said:


> Jrow, I'm a poasaholic so I have a cbfm and use opks too, gonna start charting my temp for the first time too. I love my cbfm! It's like a little magic box!

I was looking at getting one of those the first month after trying, then decided I was rushing in to things and give it a few more months first haha. Will definitely invest in one if nothing happens by May I'm thinking. I've heard good things :D


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Laura I am sorry I couldn't go back because it takes ages to load on the phone but I wanted to say hi and welcome.

We just used opks I was looking into buying a cbfm if I didn't catch this cycle I've heard their great! GL with SMEPing!! Hope you get your sticky bean x 

Shelli you know what I think on V Day you're going to get a BFP! How lovely would that be!! FXed x x x

GET TO BDING JROW!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

BeverleyLN said:


> Hi Laura I am sorry I couldn't go back because it takes ages to load on the phone but I wanted to say hi and welcome.
> 
> We just used opks I was looking into buying a cbfm if I didn't catch this cycle I've heard their great! GL with SMEPing!! Hope you get your sticky bean x
> 
> Shelli you know what I think on V Day you're going to get a BFP! How lovely would that be!! FXed x x x
> 
> GET TO BDING JROW!!!!

I hope so, would save me getting the OH a present :laugh2:


----------



## Hayaddie

Whew! I went to lunch and missed all of the excitement! Welcome Laura! I have only used OPK's and I know I could never keep up with temping so kuddo's to you!! Bev have you already told us when your first appointment is?? I cannot remember and my phone is slow too so I don't wanna try to look back! Lol!


----------



## Hayaddie

Oh I forgot to say.... Shelli I am ready for you to start testing already! Lol it feels like weeks ! Probably seems longer for you! Lol


----------



## shellideaks

Hayaddie said:


> Oh I forgot to say.... Shelli I am ready for you to start testing already! Lol it feels like weeks ! Probably seems longer for you! Lol

I know! I didn't ovulate until CD 21, what's all that about? :dohh: I'm actually glad to be in the 2WW now lol. Hoping it goes quicker than the first 3 weeks :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome to the FUN Lolo!! Your not to far behind us at all!! 

CONGRATS to you Lovebot! 

Hooray! I get to start SMEP tomorrow!! BDing here I come!

My spritz cookies turned out wonderful last night! 

Any US ladies doing anything fun for the Superbowl Sunday??? We're going to a friends house for a party. I'm making a yummy dip!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Welcome to the FUN Lolo!! Your not to far behind us at all!!
> 
> CONGRATS to you Lovebot!
> 
> Hooray! I get to start SMEP tomorrow!! BDing here I come!
> 
> My spritz cookies turned out wonderful last night!
> 
> Any US ladies doing anything fun for the Superbowl Sunday??? We're going to a friends house for a party. I'm making a yummy dip!

OMG you are so lucky to start SMEP tomorrow! Yayyy!!!!!! So excited!!!

We are having some people over Sunday... i bought Better Homes and Garden "party food" issue and there are AMAZING recipes and I can't WAIT to make some delish wings, dips, hoagies... i am a foodie! 

What kind of dip are you making?!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the FUN Lolo!! Your not to far behind us at all!!
> 
> CONGRATS to you Lovebot!
> 
> Hooray! I get to start SMEP tomorrow!! BDing here I come!
> 
> My spritz cookies turned out wonderful last night!
> 
> Any US ladies doing anything fun for the Superbowl Sunday??? We're going to a friends house for a party. I'm making a yummy dip!
> 
> OMG you are so lucky to start SMEP tomorrow! Yayyy!!!!!! So excited!!!
> 
> We are having some people over Sunday... i bought Better Homes and Garden "party food" issue and there are AMAZING recipes and I can't WAIT to make some delish wings, dips, hoagies... i am a foodie!
> 
> What kind of dip are you making?!Click to expand...

I'm a total foodie too!! Me love to eat!! 

I'm making up this bad boy right here: https://www.sweettreatsmore.com/2011/10/oven-baked-frito-pie.html

You are toooooo pretty in your picture Jrow!! Very cute lady!!! :kiss:


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the FUN Lolo!! Your not to far behind us at all!!
> 
> CONGRATS to you Lovebot!
> 
> Hooray! I get to start SMEP tomorrow!! BDing here I come!
> 
> My spritz cookies turned out wonderful last night!
> 
> Any US ladies doing anything fun for the Superbowl Sunday??? We're going to a friends house for a party. I'm making a yummy dip!
> 
> OMG you are so lucky to start SMEP tomorrow! Yayyy!!!!!! So excited!!!
> 
> We are having some people over Sunday... i bought Better Homes and Garden "party food" issue and there are AMAZING recipes and I can't WAIT to make some delish wings, dips, hoagies... i am a foodie!
> 
> What kind of dip are you making?!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a total foodie too!! Me love to eat!!
> 
> I'm making up this bad boy right here: https://www.sweettreatsmore.com/2011/10/oven-baked-frito-pie.html
> 
> You are toooooo pretty in your picture Jrow!! Very cute lady!!! :kiss:Click to expand...

Awwww thanks!!! I go back and forth with hair color every few months, so currently I have dark reddish brown hair but i don't have any recent pics!

That dip sounds delish!!! Have you made it before?? mmm i love fritos!


----------



## jrowenj

have you ladies cut down on caffiene while ttc??


----------



## snowflakes120

I am a blonde but used to go dark every winter but I find it so hard for the all bleach to suck up the dark color so it would just fade out really bad. Now I just keep it highlighted with high and low lights.

I no longer drink coffee - I used to drink 1 cup a day. Now, I only drink 1 cup of green tea before I OV. After OV, I don't drink any tea. I have never been a pop drinker so I just don't drink any at all.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> I am a blonde but used to go dark every winter but I find it so hard for the all bleach to suck up the dark color so it would just fade out really bad. Now I just keep it highlighted with high and low lights.
> 
> I no longer drink coffee - I used to drink 1 cup a day. Now, I only drink 1 cup of green tea before I OV. After OV, I don't drink any tea. I have never been a pop drinker so I just don't drink any at all.

i looooove blonde hair... i do the same with the change of the seasons... i have naturally VERY dark hair but I just LOOOOVE blonde highlights!!! My hair grows so fast that I have to get my roots done so often and I am too lazy :dohh:

I drink a cup... or 2... a day. I stopped drinking it last month and switched to decaf but then I read that decaf has chemicals in it.... so, i can't win!! I was doing a lot of green tea because I was sick with a cold last month, but i miss my coffee...hmmmm what to do what to do!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Haven't called my docs yet we're not going to be home properly until next week so I'll call them then but in the UK they don't really do much they basically take your word on it and if you tell them you have a positive pregnancy test then your pregnant... I think you see the midwife at 8 weeks but I didn't get that far last time so not sure what happens after that x


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to say.... Shelli I am ready for you to start testing already! Lol it feels like weeks ! Probably seems longer for you! Lol
> 
> I know! I didn't ovulate until CD 21, what's all that about? :dohh: I'm actually glad to be in the 2WW now lol. Hoping it goes quicker than the first 3 weeks :DClick to expand...

i didn't realize you O'd so late!!! Well, then the 3 weeks you waited for O will help you cope with the 2 measly weeks of waiting!


----------



## jrowenj

So... i did the psychic readings that everyone talks about on here just for fun! hahahahahahaha!! :rofl:


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to say.... Shelli I am ready for you to start testing already! Lol it feels like weeks ! Probably seems longer for you! Lol
> 
> I know! I didn't ovulate until CD 21, what's all that about? :dohh: I'm actually glad to be in the 2WW now lol. Hoping it goes quicker than the first 3 weeks :DClick to expand...
> 
> i didn't realize you O'd so late!!! Well, then the 3 weeks you waited for O will help you cope with the 2 measly weeks of waiting!Click to expand...

Unfortunately so, I am just really relieved that I don't have to do any more OPK's this month lol.


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> So... i did the psychic readings that everyone talks about on here just for fun! hahahahahahaha!! :rofl:

Did you get it back yet?


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> So... i did the psychic readings that everyone talks about on here just for fun! hahahahahahaha!! :rofl:
> 
> Did you get it back yet?Click to expand...

yes... i am such a dork!


One said I would give birth in January 2013 
The other said I would conceive in April 2012

So, that is the same, right?? If I conceive in April than i would give birth in January??

Who knows...


----------



## shellideaks

How quickly can you start experiencing symptoms in the 2ww? I'm trying not to symptom spot, especially this early on but just wondering how early on others have felt things?

My boobs are killing me, but I did do a circuit workout for the first time this morning so thinking it may be to do with that.


----------



## Bride2b

auntylolo said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> Have total baby brain and have forgotten the new ladys name already! Phone is so slow I'm sorry but WELCOME!!!
> 
> Will keep checking for big updates and I'll be back properly soon x
> 
> :rofl: would that be me?! I'm Laura, and I've just caught up with all 83 pages! Wow you are some chatty girls!
> Hope you are all well, bit gutted it seems like I'm about a week behind you all :growlmad: I can't wait to be smeping! Anyone use a cbfm, or just opks?
> Lovebot, I commented on one of your threads earlier saying I couldn't see a line, but now you have that inverted pic up I see 2 lines!:happydance: go girl!Click to expand...

Hi Laura,your not behind,I'm waiting for AF so I can start smepping! I think I have about 5 days until AF arrives! I've just won a CBFM on eBay....very excited! I used it last time & got my BFP once I knew my body. I don't have a clue what my body is doing now since I lost my bubba,so fingers crossed it helps, do you you use one?x


----------



## threemakefive

Yes jrow same time if u concieve April ull have January baby :)


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> So... i did the psychic readings that everyone talks about on here just for fun! hahahahahahaha!! :rofl:

Tell me more!? Where do I find this?? It sounds super fun!! And P.S. I didnt even notice you had a picture! Super cute!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> So... i did the psychic readings that everyone talks about on here just for fun! hahahahahahaha!! :rofl:
> 
> Tell me more!? Where do I find this?? It sounds super fun!! And P.S. I didnt even notice you had a picture! Super cute!Click to expand...

I don't have the sites but you can google it! One reading was from panrosa and one was from cheri22. I think they were 5 or ten bucks! Let me know if u do it!!


----------



## jrowenj

I hope I don't have to wait til april!


----------



## threemakefive

Jrow I bet this is ur month :)


----------



## auntylolo

jrowenj said:


> Auntylolo sounds good! I tried temping last month and it was great but stressful to me so not charting this month...how long have u been ttc

Not long at all, conceived in september -first month of tryin - then mc in November and now onto 3rd cycle since mc. I so want a 2012 :baby: 
Don't know how good I'll be at temping, but I really want to know I'm definitely ovulating rather than just assuming I am because because I'm getting positive opks and peaks on the cbfm.

What's everyone up to today? Hubby is ill, so I can go up to the stables all day and catch up on the gossip without feeling guilty:happydance:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I don't know what we are going to do today. Hubby was putting a lift on his truck last night. Goodness. He didn't get to bed until midnight. I hope we go to some free museums in the city though, because I can't stay in this house all the time. 

So I took three more tests are here they are. I don't have to squint so hard to see them now! Yay! So they are getting darker! :happydance: 

I couldn't help it. I told the hubby last night. He was like, "Are you serious?" LOL. He keeps talking to our 10 month old, saying, "Now, when your sibling gets here, you better not show them how to get out of the crib." I pray this little bean sticks!
 



Attached Files:







FRER (4 Feb 12) .jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 37









Wondfo IC (4 Feb 12).jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 33


----------



## shellideaks

Lovebotlass17 said:


> I don't what we are going to do today. Hubby was putting a lift on his truck last night. Goodness. He didn't get to bed until midnight. I hope we go to some free museums in the city though, because I can't stay in this house all the time.
> 
> So I took three more tests are here they are. I don't have to squint so hard to see them now! Yay! So they are getting darker! :happydance:
> 
> I couldn't help it. I told the hubby last night. He was like, "Are you serious?" LOL. He keeps talking to our 10 month old, saying, "Now, when your sibling gets here, you better not show them how to get out of the crib." I pray this little bean sticks!

Yay, can see them lines getting darker for sure :D

I'm not up to much today, I've just got in to work and I'm here for the next 6 hours until 5PM. Then no plans for this evening.


----------



## threemakefive

Lovebot keep them coming....definitly getting darker :) 

And we are cleaning house this morning, then some shopping for snacks for a superbowl party at the in laws(none of us actually like football just a good excuse to get together for target practice and fishin lol)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Getting darker lovebot!! YAY!
Jrow I bet this is your month too! I've seen loads of those predictor things too some ladies have got 5 or 6 all different surely if the predictions were true they'd all be the same??

Shelli my BBs are killing me! Maybe it is a early symptom!! 

3make5 when are you going to test again? I'm quite jealous of this superbowl sunday it sounds great! Espes this food.... Yummy

DH and I are still at home lovin the calm and relaxation... We were thinking about different tests and line watching when I remembered that CB digis have lines in them so we cracked open the 1-2t and 2 lines one lighter than the other but definitely there then we cracked open the 3+ and there were 2 beautiful dark lines the same! so DH has now become a poas hollic and wants to buy more line tests today! We felt confident enough to get our DK pregnancy week by week book back out of the cupboard and have spent the morning looking at it


----------



## Bride2b

Wow lovebot they are coming along nicely!! I dont think I could have kept if from OH either! I would have been bursting! 

I've just had my nails done all nice again, now I think I'm going to snuggle up with a cup of tea & a movie as its soooooo cold outside!

My weird temps are up again. But I know that I cant be heading for a BFP as I brought a fab book called 'Taking charge of your fertility' (I think thats the name) & it tells you all about temping, cm....loads of stuff. Basically if you BD after you have had the temp increase due to OV its very unlikely to end in pregnancy. We didnt BD on the days running up to OV (as I was trying to not get pg this month) and didnt want to chance it. We only BD once I thought I hadnt OV'd then my bloody temp increased that morning! Uggghhh!


----------



## jrowenj

Bev and 3makes5- I think this is my month too! Those psychic things are funny though! The one described what my son was going to be like when he grows up and it didn't really sound like either me or my husband! It was a cheap laugh though!

Lovebot- love those darker lines!! Are you feeling better also?
I have a stupid cold. Boo!

Shelli- sore bbs! Maybe you did ovulate earlier than you thought and you're getting some sx!

Bev- that's funny your hubby is a poasaholic! Hahaha!!

Afm- my husband is into constrtuction so we are going to a HOMEshow today where all different vendors set up model kitchens, bathrooms, etc... And knowing him, everything I love and want he will respond "ehh babe, I can build that" :rofl: 
Tonight we are going to the city (philadelphia) to have dinner with my bff and her hubby!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Thank you, ladies! I'll keep updating if you all don't mind. I was very nervous last night and could hardly sleep. I was having pains and I kept thinking about another ectopic, although it's too early to feel anything, or an impending miscarriage. I'm going to call my doctor on Monday before I worry myself sick. I hate these stages of TTC after a loss: shock, denial, FREAKED OUT SCARED, and hopefully relief. 

Bev, I think that's so cute your hubby is all on board with POAS. I have about...60 pregnancy tests, and I'm planning on using most of them lol. CRAZY!

jrow, I'm feeling a little better. This constant coughing sucks, and I really hope this pneumonia doesn't harm me or the baby...gosh, I don't even want to jinx it by saying "baby" because...well, I have issues. I've heard some nasty virus is going around. I hope you feel better.

Bride, do you usually get a significant temp drop around 6 dpo? Because that looks amazing!! Especially since your temp shot right back up. Do you think you're pregnant? Because I've been kinda sorta stalking your chart. It looks good!

threemakefive, you're going target practicing? I've never done it, but my hubby is from a family that loves to do all that crazy stuff and go fishing lol. I don't really care for the superbowl either, but it's a great excuse to eat free food at someone else's house. hehe. 

Shell, do you chart? Because I would love to see how your chart looks like.


----------



## shellideaks

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Shell, do you chart? Because I would love to see how your chart looks like.

I don't. I did get a digital thermometer last month with the intention of starting charting (even registered for FF) but just never got round to it lol. And I imagine there's not much point starting now seeing as there's no base to go off.

Glad you're feeling better too Lovebot :)


----------



## threemakefive

Bev, the food is the best part lol But then the next day its back on my diet lol gotta keep losing the pounds lol

Lovebot, yes, I never used to shoot then started up alot last year and now I want to shoot as many kinds of rifles I can hahahahah we do contests, try to shoot the smallest things, sometimes we just shoot old fire extinguishers, aerosol cans lol anything that makes a boom when you shoot it. My OH's family lives in the country so we do all that out there and we do some fishin in the pond, and hunting. Fishing is our favorite thing to do, in the summer we load up the kids and camp out at any lake we can find with good fishin :) The last fish I got was a 10lb catfish, then it got cold and nothing was bitin lol 

AFM...Im not sure when I will retest, I am almost positive I'm out for the month, no symptoms really, had a few cramps and a little flutter the other day and a bit naseous three nights in a row...but not sure if that was just a lil bug as OH is sick today...I just dont feel like I am and suprisingly Im okay with that lol It's weird...I thought I might be upset, but here I am :) So...I might just do one monday or something if AF hasn't flew in by then.


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning ladies. Started my SMEP today!! :happydance:

Hooray - My temp today is the temp it used to be at prior to the MC. So I am hoping that my body is getting back to normal finally. :thumbup: The past few cycles they have been higher than what they used to be. So happy about this today.


----------



## threemakefive

snowflakes120 said:


> Morning ladies. Started my SMEP today!! :happydance:
> 
> Hooray - My temp today is the temp it used to be at prior to the MC. So I am hoping that my body is getting back to normal finally. :thumbup: The past few cycles they have been higher than what they used to be. So happy about this today.

Wooooohooo lucky month coming your way :)


----------



## Bride2b

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Bride, do you usually get a significant temp drop around 6 dpo? Because that looks amazing!! Especially since your temp shot right back up. Do you think you're pregnant? Because I've been kinda sorta stalking your chart. It looks good!

I have never temped before so this is all new. What I don't get is that I got -be OPK cd21,which I thought would be the day that I ov'd,the way I understand it is ff will put crosshairs the day after ov....is this correct? But how can this work if I got negative OPK? Could I have ov'd cd22? I stopped doing opks as thought I hadn't ov'd! So we bd on cd23 in the am,so if I did ov on cd 22 I guess there might be a chance. 

I might be rambling but I just don't understand! My temps make no sense!!! I am hoping I did ov cd 22 as there is a chance of catching the egg on cd23. Ahhhhhhhhhh!!

Lovebot it great you have been stalking it!ha ha I looked at yours a bit too and just knew you would get your BFP xx


----------



## BeverleyLN

YAY snowflake!!! Happy SMEPing!!

We have snow in England!!! I'm snuggled up with DH watching telly and drinking tea.... LOVELY!


----------



## shellideaks

I hate the snow :( I'm hoping it doesn't stick cos it causes major problems for me at work.

At home in my PJ's now though so can't complain too much :D


----------



## Hayaddie

Hello girlies! Hubby is hanging with his dad today so I decided I wanted to paint our bedroom! Lol I just got done painting all the trim and now I'm too pooped to paint! Was going to start some pre-SMEP last nightbut we watched movies til midnight so hopefully tonight brings some magic :)


----------



## jrowenj

3makes5 - still hoping for a bfp but im glad youre ok with a bfn! I dealt with my bfn better than i thought! Shooting flammable items sound fun! We def dont havs much of that in nj! 

Bev and shelli - cuddling and being in cozy pjs sounds amazing!!

Hayaddie - painting sounds fun! What color?? Dh and i started our smeping early this morning owwww owwwwww!

Snowflakes- yea for your temps!!!!!!! Let us knowhow ur opks come along!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> 3makes5 - still hoping for a bfp but im glad youre ok with a bfn! I dealt with my bfn better than i thought! Shooting flammable items sound fun! We def dont havs much of that in nj!
> 
> Bev and shelli - cuddling and being in cozy pjs sounds amazing!!
> 
> Hayaddie - painting sounds fun! What color?? Dh and i started our smeping early this morning owwww owwwwww!
> 
> Snowflakes- yea for your temps!!!!!!! Let us knowhow ur opks come along!

Thanks girl, I had decided not even try to symptom spot just bc i have this feeling im not preg. and of course now my bbs are a bit sore lol And off subject of symptoms but this is tmi but anyone have like super wet feeling before af is due???(I never had it during this time before mmc so maybe just changing now) like so wet i thought i started a number of times lol bodies are so weird after mc's lol


----------



## threemakefive

Shelli and Bev, we have had nothing but 1 dusting of snow all season!!! we actually had a thunderstorm night before last its like we went straight to spring, instead of our low temp winter we have been having 65 to 70 degree weather!! :)


----------



## shellideaks

threemakefive said:


> Shelli and Bev, we have had nothing but 1 dusting of snow all season!!! we actually had a thunderstorm night before last its like we went straight to spring, instead of our low temp winter we have been having 65 to 70 degree weather!! :)

What I would give for that! I'm gonna have so many customers kicking off about deliveries. We get a bit of snow and the whole of the UK tends to come to a stand still lol.

As for the wet thing, I've seen quite a few other people on BnB mention it since joining, quite a few of them got BFP's too :D


----------



## jrowenj

3makes5- last month was the first month that I started taking notice of cm and all that stuff... last month i had a few moments where i felt like that right before AF but i have NO idea if that is something I normally get because I never pay attention to all that before ttc!

I have heard of MANY MANY women having that as a symptom though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait til you test again!!! hehehehe :dust:


----------



## BeverleyLN

That was infact one of my symptoms 3make5!!! Still getting it now...
Well we had roughly 3 inches on snow in warwickshire its very pretty but hopefully the roads will be clear, SIL Bday party tonight we're 90 miles away! Hope we make it......


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi everyone!!

How are you all doing? Any updates?

Auntylolo do you have a date for testing? X


----------



## auntylolo

Well, I reckon I'm due to ov about the 18th with the witch due in on 2nd march. I usually can't stop myself testing early so I reckon about the 29th, just to try and get another go in this month! Pretty gutted I'm not pg again already, I honestly thought it would happen straight away again:shrug: Looking forward to getting started on smep, going to wait to see what cbfm says as to when we start the plan, my first day was a high last month and that was cd9 I think:wacko:

How are you feeling? And how's the weather down there?


----------



## shellideaks

Morning :)

I'm good, very tired though. I seem to be knackered a lot lately. Been symptom spotting too :blush:

Had lower backache all day yesterday and crazy dreams last night. So vivid! But at 5DPO, I dunno if that means anything.

How're you feeling Bev? x


----------



## BeverleyLN

Those symptoms sound very promising shelli!!

I've been feeling OK get quite nauseous at times but haven't actually been sick yet, still been bloating and had some cramps quite low down and pressure last night which I didn't particularly like but had some LBM (sorry if tmi) so I'm thinking that the cramps could have had something to do with that.
Also have back ache and I am completely shattered all the time! Wednesday I'll be 5weeks and I'm going to book in with the docs Monday next week x


----------



## BeverleyLN

Added you as another BFP lovebot!!!!!! Congrats girl!!!!

Do you have anymore lovely lines to show us?? X x x


----------



## BeverleyLN

Added you as another BFP lovebot!!!!!! Congrats girl!!!!

Do you have anymore lovely lines to show us?? X x x


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi girls!

I am soooo exhausted after the Superbowl Party last night. Can't quite wake up - got home so late. Not much going on - just gearing up to OV soon. I start my OPK's tomorrow. FF has me down to OV Fri, Sat or Sun. We'll be having a nice weekend!! hehe!!


----------



## KTJ006

Congrats Lovebot!!

Hope everyone had a great weekend!

Not a great day for me. I started spotting again this morning with some cramps so I'm afraid this isn't going to lead to anything good. I have my nurses visit today so I'm hoping I can get some answers. :(


----------



## threemakefive

Thinking of you today KTJ keep us posted, could be nothing so try not to stress :)


AFM--Bfn on a cheapie test again....It suprised me as I have had sore bb's for a day or two and that is ALWAYS my first sign...so I think Im out should have started yesterday or sometime this week at the latest...so now just waiting on AF to arrive, hoping the Mmc didn't mess up my cycle too much as after my son i didnt have but 3 periods a year bc of my pcos :( but back on my diet and hoping that will help regulate it.....HAve a great day ladies :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Sounds like you're in for a fun weekend snowflake!!

KTJ try not to worry too much I think aslong as it isn't bright red with clots you should be fine, my BF had cramping and spotting with all three of her pregnancies but none with her mmc


----------



## jrowenj

Morning! I am sick as a dog!! Didnt make it to any super bowl parties becayse im so sick! So, had our own mini party at home just dh and i.

Auntylolo- i know what you mean...i heard how so many women got pregnant immediately ater their loss and i was sure i would be pregnant again by now. Just have to remember gid knows what hes doing and maybe our bodies werent ready yet... maybe this will be our lucky cycle! 

Bev- 5 weeks soon! Yippy!! 

Shelli- symptom spot away, girl! 

Snowlakes- sounds like your party was fun! Opks soon!! Yay!!!

Ktj- dont worry hun, spotting is very normal in early preg. Let us know how ur scan goes!


----------



## jrowenj

3makes5- dont count yourselfout yet... maybe you ovulated later than you think


----------



## jrowenj

:sex: tonight!! Today is cd8 for me!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> :sex: tonight!! Today is cd8 for me!!!!

hahaha............this just made me laugh

Good luck :winkwink:


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> :sex: tonight!! Today is cd8 for me!!!!
> 
> hahaha............this just made me laugh
> 
> Good luck :winkwink:Click to expand...

Lol thanks!!!! Howsur 2ww goin?


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> :sex: tonight!! Today is cd8 for me!!!!
> 
> hahaha............this just made me laugh
> 
> Good luck :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol thanks!!!! Howsur 2ww goin?Click to expand...

so far so good........ive been sick for the past couple days now.

and so far as following smep i think i followed the rules but I couldn't quite get the opk thing down........i had a pos day after my period stopped and then a few neg in between and then pos again.....idk but I hope for a nice valentines gift!


----------



## shellideaks

Oooh you're the same DPO as me *mammaspath* :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Y'all can put me down to test Feb. 24 on the 1st page :) That's what FF say AF should arrive anyways. I'll most likely test early.... I have no patience and TTC is seriously testing it.

KTJ - Update as soon as you can after your appt. Some cramping and spotting is normal.

BD day for me too Jrow - Hubby get home from school late. I think I'm gonna put on my pretty panties and wait for him!! Ha!

3makes5 - Keep your head up. Your not out til the witch gets here!



Shelli & Mama - FX for a double BFP!!


----------



## Hayaddie

:sex: for us tonight as well!!! We snuck a session in last night and I doubt Hubby will argue if we just continue every day... I know that it is better to wait a day in between but I also read that as long as there is 24 hours between BD'ing then sperm count should be fine! So we are going balls to the walls this month! lol!

Lolo, you arent too far off form Jrow and I, only like 4 days! So we can totally share our craziness! 

KTJ, dont count yourself out or get stressed because that will totally make things worse. It is completely normal to spot so just be calm and be happy :) 

Bev how are you?? I am sure you already told everyone... but I forgot ;)


----------



## jrowenj

Woohoooo tons of :sex: tonight between snowflake, hayaddie and i! 

Snowflake- pretty panties out!! Yahoo! I hopei can conceal my red chapped nose from blowing it so much...but lets be honest...not sure its my nose dh is caring much about! 

Im excited because last month i didnt ovulate until cd17 which is very late for me but i think im going to ov at normal cd14 because im having lots of cm already! Gonna start opks tomorrow!


----------



## mammaspath

shellideaks said:


> Oooh you're the same DPO as me *mammaspath* :D


I'm kinda getting excited already!:happydance:

it would be a nice valentines gift right?!!?:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Oooh you're the same DPO as me *mammaspath* :D
> 
> 
> I'm kinda getting excited already!:happydance:
> 
> it would be a nice valentines gift right?!!?:flower::flower::flower:Click to expand...

When doyou 2 think ur actually gonna test?!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Oooh you're the same DPO as me *mammaspath* :D
> 
> 
> I'm kinda getting excited already!:happydance:
> 
> it would be a nice valentines gift right?!!?:flower::flower::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> When doyou 2 think ur actually gonna test?!Click to expand...

well im going to try not to test until the 14th.......:haha:

but if my addiction serves me right.......probably sometime this weekend:wacko::wacko:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Very excited for you girls!!

Hayaddie my SMEP turned into BD everyday so I know that works! Feeling very tired actually took a nap this afternoon! Feeling a bit of pressure in my uterus these past couple of days and I've got the teeniest of tiny little pudge that doesn't seem to be going down now so think it might be the start of a bump!!!

I know it probably sound silly but I can't wait to get past the 5 week mark, my MC started dead on 5 weeks and even though I feel completely different this time and a lot more confident I'll just feel better once I get past this week.

Sending lots of :dust: out tonight!!


----------



## shellideaks

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Oooh you're the same DPO as me *mammaspath* :D
> 
> 
> I'm kinda getting excited already!:happydance:
> 
> it would be a nice valentines gift right?!!?:flower::flower::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> When doyou 2 think ur actually gonna test?!Click to expand...
> 
> well im going to try not to test until the 14th.......:haha:
> 
> but if my addiction serves me right.......probably sometime this weekend:wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

It would be an awesome Valentine's gift! And I'm the same, gonna try not to test until the 14th but probably won't last that long lol.


----------



## shellideaks

So I'm just wondering about the countdown to pregnancy thing in my sig, is the percentage of women who have these symptoms each day; women who turned out to be pregnant, or all women generally? I've been pondering it for a while lol.


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> So I'm just wondering, the the countdown to pregnancy thing in my sig, is the percentage of women who have these symptoms each day women who turned out to be pregnant, or just all women generally? I've been pondering it for a while lol.

Women who ended up being pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> So I'm just wondering, the the countdown to pregnancy thing in my sig, is the percentage of women who have these symptoms each day women who turned out to be pregnant, or just all women generally? I've been pondering it for a while lol.
> 
> Women who ended up being pregnant :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ah cheers, good stuff. Had cramps pretty much all day today! x


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> So I'm just wondering, the the countdown to pregnancy thing in my sig, is the percentage of women who have these symptoms each day women who turned out to be pregnant, or just all women generally? I've been pondering it for a while lol.
> 
> Women who ended up being pregnant :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ah cheers, good stuff. Had cramps pretty much all day today! xClick to expand...

:dust:


----------



## jrowenj

Took an opk today cd 8 and got faint line...hope i ov erly since dh surgery is cd 11!


----------



## auntylolo

Don't you always get 2 lines on your opks? I've done them throughout a whole cycle before and I always have 2 lines, and I don't get a fade in pattern, it's just negative then suddenly positive.


----------



## jrowenj

Personally, i get a fade in fade out...last month i had stark whites until 2 days before ov then after my positive they fded to a stark white again


----------



## Hayaddie

I think I need OPK lessons! Lol I need to remember to pick some up tomorrow! 

Bev that is great that you feel different than when you had a MC. When I got PG in November it just felt funny and sure enough I MCed in December so I think everything you are feeling is great! Woot woot!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I think I need OPK lessons! Lol I need to remember to pick some up tomorrow!
> 
> Bev that is great that you feel different than when you had a MC. When I got PG in November it just felt funny and sure enough I MCed in December so I think everything you are feeling is great! Woot woot!

Go get em!!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> I think I need OPK lessons! Lol I need to remember to pick some up tomorrow!
> 
> Bev that is great that you feel different than when you had a MC. When I got PG in November it just felt funny and sure enough I MCed in December so I think everything you are feeling is great! Woot woot!
> 
> Go get em!!!!!!Click to expand...

I know I know! First thing after work tomorrow I will!!


----------



## jrowenj

My opk is almost positive...wtf????


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> My opk is almost positive...wtf????

That might be a good thing :) when do you normally o? A bit early is better than way late right?!?!? :)


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> I think I need OPK lessons! Lol I need to remember to pick some up tomorrow!
> 
> Bev that is great that you feel different than when you had a MC. When I got PG in November it just felt funny and sure enough I MCed in December so I think everything you are feeling is great! Woot woot!

I agree with Hayaddie...I knew something was wrong with the MC too, I just couldn't picture having the baby...I couldn't see any of it going right, I knew from day one it wasnt the same :( So glad yours feels different!!! 

KTJ any word on you?


----------



## jrowenj

Ditto....worried about ktj......


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> My opk is almost positive...wtf????
> 
> That might be a good thing :) when do you normally o? A bit early is better than way late right?!?!? :)Click to expand...

Not sure when i usually o bc i never tracked it til after my mmc...i wish i would o cd 10 so i can leave dh alone after his surgery


----------



## jrowenj

Also wondering hw beauts and lovebot are


----------



## Hayaddie

Jrow that would be so awesome if you O early! Now I really need to get my OPK's incase I do early since everything else is the same as you! Bahahaha!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Jrow that would be so awesome if you O early! Now I really need to get my OPK's incase I do early since everything else is the same as you! Bahahaha!

:rofl:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hello ladies! I am a first time smep-er! cd10 so here we go. Also using pre-seed for the first time. Good luck to everyone!

:dust:


----------



## jrowenj

Good luck mrs!!!! Im cd 8!


----------



## mammaspath

hey jrow - i got a positive day after period stopped.......wierd but i hope the dust is all over the place for you! :)


----------



## KTJ006

Hi all. Sorry for the lack of update. Yesterday was draining. My appointment went fine. Didin't get a scan or anything because they weren't concerned with the spotting. They said as long as it doesn't get heavier than it has and my cramps aren't bad, then to just take it easy. I guess that's good and bad. Good in the sense that they aren't concerned. But bad in the sense that I thought they would be a bit more cautious this time around given my history. Today seems to be better - the spotting has lightened so I'm hoping it's on its way out and isn't playing a nasty joke on me. My first scan is scheduled for the 23rd. Seems like a year away.

I hope everyone else is well! I need to go back and catch up on all the news yesterday. Thanks for everyone's words!!!


----------



## shellideaks

KTJ006 said:


> Hi all. Sorry for the lack of update. Yesterday was draining. My appointment went fine. Didin't get a scan or anything because they weren't concerned with the spotting. They said as long as it doesn't get heavier than it has and my cramps aren't bad, then to just take it easy. I guess that's good and bad. Good in the sense that they aren't concerned. But bad in the sense that I thought they would be a bit more cautious this time around given my history. Today seems to be better - the spotting has lightened so I'm hoping it's on its way out and isn't playing a nasty joke on me. My first scan is scheduled for the 23rd. Seems like a year away.
> 
> I hope everyone else is well! I need to go back and catch up on all the news yesterday. Thanks for everyone's words!!!

I'm glad you're okay KTJ and that your doctors weren't worried about the spotting either :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Glad everything went good KTJ! I checked back last night hoping for an update!

mrsjoan - Welcome girl! I am CD11 - so we are close

Jrow - Wow! A almost + OPK already - that will be so perfect for you and hubby this cycle with his surgery - I know you weren't sure about BDing but now you will def be in the game this cycle after all!!

3make5 & addie - I totally knew that something wasn't right with my pregnancy that ended with a MC as well. Crazy how we just knew.

Everyone get their romps in last night??!! :)

AFM, I start my OPK's today. I am so excited!! Really hope this is our cycle - if not my appt is shortly after AF arrives!! I got nothing to loose this round!!


----------



## jrowenj

Ktj- So happy everything is well with you!! We were all concerned!

Snowflakes - keep us posted on the OPKs and when you get your positive!!

Hubby and I almost didn't get our first SMEP :sex: in last night, but we made it! Phew!!
We were both so tired and I am still sick... good thing my prickly, unshaved legs didnt seem to bother him... or the sniffling from my horrible cold! :rofl:

Shelli - any more spotted symptoms?? 6 dpo.. you're gettin there!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Thanks! I am glad I am in good company you can help me refrain from peeing on every stick in the tri-state area. LOL. 

cd11 here we go. 

On a complete random note - I have been on prenatal vitamins since we started trying and all of the sudden my nails are beautiful. I am loving it. :D Maybe my hair will kick in soon.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Thanks! I am glad I am in good company you can help me refrain from peeing on every stick in the tri-state area. LOL.
> 
> cd11 here we go.
> 
> On a complete random note - I have been on prenatal vitamins since we started trying and all of the sudden my nails are beautiful. I am loving it. :D Maybe my hair will kick in soon.

If you want help resisting peeing on sticks... this is not the group for you! hahahahahaha!!! we are all pretty bad!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls!

Welcome mrsjoanna! Do you have a testing date yet or are you waiting until after you positive OPK? Let me know and GL Hun!!!

KTJ I'm so happy your appointment went OK and that your spotting has lightened up, been getting a bit of cramping myself but as I didn't experience this type of cramps with my previous pregnancy I'm assuming its a good kind of stretching cramp.... It's kind of what it feels like anyway.

Shelli I can't believe 6dpo already! Not long now!!

So happy you're all getting your BDing in ladies!! let's get some more BFPs this month!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:

AFM still getting my stretching cramps but they're not bad and I don't need to take any painkillers so it's all good, bought some line tests which I'm going to use later today DH wants to see 2 dark lines lol


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am glad I am in good company you can help me refrain from peeing on every stick in the tri-state area. LOL.
> 
> cd11 here we go.
> 
> On a complete random note - I have been on prenatal vitamins since we started trying and all of the sudden my nails are beautiful. I am loving it. :D Maybe my hair will kick in soon.
> 
> If you want help resisting peeing on sticks... this is not the group for you! hahahahahaha!!! we are all pretty bad!Click to expand...

I don't think ANY of us could possibly wait til 15dpo to test like the plan says to!! :rofl:


----------



## BeverleyLN

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am glad I am in good company you can help me refrain from peeing on every stick in the tri-state area. LOL.
> 
> cd11 here we go.
> 
> On a complete random note - I have been on prenatal vitamins since we started trying and all of the sudden my nails are beautiful. I am loving it. :D Maybe my hair will kick in soon.
> 
> If you want help resisting peeing on sticks... this is not the group for you! hahahahahaha!!! we are all pretty bad!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think ANY of us could possibly wait til 15dpo to test like the plan says to!! :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## shellideaks

I know, it's not dragging as bad as i thought it was. Just keep thinking that I'll be able to sneak a test or two in at the weekend lol!

Symptom wise, I've still got bad backache right at the bottom. Not sure if it's related or if it's cos I spent so long in bed last night (been more tired and sleeping a lot more these last few days). Been quite crampy the past 2 days, and had very vivid crazy dreams Sunday night and last night. So who knows :shrug:

Glad everyone is getting their BD'ing in! Me and OH had sex last night and it was just plain weird. He had no complaints but I wasn't in to it like I usually am and it was kind of tender inside.

Can't wait to see your line test later Bev :D


----------



## shellideaks

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am glad I am in good company you can help me refrain from peeing on every stick in the tri-state area. LOL.
> 
> cd11 here we go.
> 
> On a complete random note - I have been on prenatal vitamins since we started trying and all of the sudden my nails are beautiful. I am loving it. :D Maybe my hair will kick in soon.
> 
> If you want help resisting peeing on sticks... this is not the group for you! hahahahahaha!!! we are all pretty bad!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think ANY of us could possibly wait til 15dpo to test like the plan says to!! :rofl:Click to expand...

God no. 15DPO would be torture!


----------



## shellideaks

Oh, also can't stop peeing! I've been up since 10 this morning and I've had a cup of coffee and one glass of Pepsi and I've been the toilet at least 8 times. Feel like I need to go again almost straight after going >_<



Sorry for the post whoring haha.


----------



## mrsjoannak

shelli- sounds promising! I will keep my fingers crossed for you!

:dust:


----------



## jrowenj

Bev- sounds like ur little bean is sprouting hehe!

Shelli your symptoms sound great!! Cant wait til you poas!

Im cranky today... one of my friends and her bf had a slip up and got pregnant a week after my mmc and she just text me that she found out its a boy...wish i wasnt so bitter...


----------



## mrsjoannak

BeverleyLN said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Welcome mrsjoanna! Do you have a testing date yet or are you waiting until after you positive OPK? Let me know and GL Hun!!!

I do not have a test date yet. This is my first attempt at smep and this is my first month ever using opk and pre-seed. LOL. I feel like it might be getting close as I am getting an acne beard or at this time it is more like a goatee. Yesterday there was not a line and I could not tell if it was a pink smudgey spot where the line was supposed to be or if I just wanted there to be something. So I will keep testing. 


The TWW is horrible for me. I have no patience. I am the person that buys Christmas gifts and makes you ope them in November because I am so excited. So naturally I should own stock in EPT because I pretty much pee on a stick every time I pee. Thank God you can buy them at dollar tree or this next kid would not be going to college... Sorry, Timmy Mommy spent all of your college savings peeing on sticks before you were born... It is a sickness I tell you.



which I need to rant a little right here... 
What do you do when it is "do it day" (as we have been calling it in our house) and you are so mad at your husband that you are thinking that preying mantis women may have it right? Last night that last thing I wanted to do was have sex with him!LOL. I also need to add here that he really does have a lot on his plate right now. His Mom was diagnosed with cancer, we had a loss, and he is behind at work because he has had to travel to take care of his Mom. I feel selfish because with all this going on I do not want to put having a baby on the back burner. He says he doesn't want to either because we both agree that our son is getting old and we do not want more than a 5 year gap between kids. So last night he came home from work ate dinner and went back to the office until 10:00 pm Sex was the furthest thing from his mind. So I tried to help it along a little by slipping into something more comfortable... and nothing. "hey lets watch Big Bang... do we have any on DVR?" So after that I really did slip into my comfortable clothes and was pretty pissed... because it was do it day. I finally gave in and told him to just shut up and take your pants off... :D


wow that was quite a rant. I will stop there. Before it gets worse. LOL.


----------



## jrowenj

MrsJ- I completely know what you're talking about! My husband and I had a fight last night because I am sick but still wanted to get some BDing in because it was "do it" night (lol) and I wanted to do it early before I got tired since I am sick... but after a long day of work, my husband just wanted to lay on the damn couch and watch tv!!!!!! So, I tried several times to get him into the bedroom and he didn't wind up going until 11 and then I was tired and angry because he chose tv over me! So, we argued a bit and he begged me to please just suck it up and :sex: with him... So, I did... hahahahaha!! I made him apologize and beg for it and it kinda turned me on and I got over being angry! hahaha!!!

Your post is hilarious... the poas story and telling your DH to take his pants off... HAHAHA! I think when it comes to BD'ing, we have to pick our battles a little more than we usually do!


----------



## mrsjoannak

His side of the argument was obviously he had a stressful day at work... but doesn't sex relieve stress? Then when I said but it is do it day he acted like we have never talked about this. I have been over the plan... he knows the plan... but really did not listen...
So we had a discussion about the birds and the bees. I am shocked that he really has no idea how a baby is really made. He knows the basic sperm meets egg but that is it. So we had a quick lesson that turned into conception for dummies. I am pretty sure I dumbed it down to a level that my almost 5 year old would have got it. So then we were over the anger and things are about to happen when he tells me to get up shut the door and lock the dog in his kennel. I (being the bitchy person I can be) said no sir. I have already done all of that once tonight and even wore lingerie and you chose Big Bang. It is your turn. After fighting me he gets up and does it only to come back and criticize me for using Pre-seed. 
Hubs: What is that? 
me: the lube I bought at walgreens. Remember... we discussed this. I just went tonight. 
Hubs: Is that really necessary?
me: yes.
Hubs: No you do not need it. You are fine without it. (because he is the great and powerful Oz and knows my body better than I do)
Me: Really? You want to pick another fight? We just got done fighting. Then the water works start up because I am now embarrassed. 

He gets into bed and tries to make me feel better with no success and then I finally just tell him to shut up and take your damn pants off.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> His side of the argument was obviously he had a stressful day at work... but doesn't sex relieve stress? Then when I said but it is do it day he acted like we have never talked about this. I have been over the plan... he knows the plan... but really did not listen...
> So we had a discussion about the birds and the bees. I am shocked that he really has no idea how a baby is really made. He knows the basic sperm meets egg but that is it. So we had a quick lesson that turned into conception for dummies. I am pretty sure I dumbed it down to a level that my almost 5 year old would have got it. So then we were over the anger and things are about to happen when he tells me to get up shut the door and lock the dog in his kennel. I (being the bitchy person I can be) said no sir. I have already done all of that once tonight and even wore lingerie and you chose Big Bang. It is your turn. After fighting me he gets up and does it only to come back and criticize me for using Pre-seed.
> Hubs: What is that?
> me: the lube I bought at walgreens. Remember... we discussed this. I just went tonight.
> Hubs: Is that really necessary?
> me: yes.
> Hubs: No you do not need it. You are fine without it. (because he is the great and powerful Oz and knows my body better than I do)
> Me: Really? You want to pick another fight? We just got done fighting. Then the water works start up because I am now embarrassed.
> 
> He gets into bed and tries to make me feel better with no success and then I finally just tell him to shut up and take your damn pants off.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

OMG! hahahahaha!!! Are you sure you're not from New Jersey? because you sure sound like one of us Jersey gals! 

Sometimes we just have to suck it up, right?! I swear, if i weren't trying to get pregnant he'd be sleeping in the guest room after that! hahaha!


----------



## shellideaks

I wouldn't say you're being bitter at all jrow, it's natural. I refused to speak to my sister for 2 weeks cos she's pregnant and I had my chemical. I forbid everyone in my family from talking to me about it lol.

As for the BD'ing on the nights needed. I'm the opposite. I'm stubborn and will cut off my nose to spite my face, so if we've argued, I'll go without and he's the one who comes and makes up cos he knows we need to BD.


----------



## Beauts

Well, on to next cycle. Just waiting for AF to make a full appearance so I can re-set my CBFM and get on with it. CD 30 today and started spotting last night but not red yet...I figure full blown AF should start later today, so I should ovulate around the 21st or so. 
I am going back to get fertility acupuncture treatments next week. With my first pregnancy I did it and got a bfp 3 weeks after I started...then stopped. Miscarried but made it much further then the 2 after that.


----------



## BeverleyLN

MrsJ you are hysterical!!! i hate to argue so DH and i just agree to disagree and i may end up sulking for a few hours until one of us says 'are we friends now' and the other always says yes and then it's cuddle and a cuppa time.....

Shelli!! i really like the sound of your symptoms! FXed girl 

Jrow i so do hope you O early this cycle!!! FXED!!!! 

Sooooo did my Asda test which is also the same test what i got my super duper faint line.
Didn't have a cup to dip and i ALWAYS DIP so this was 2 seconds on probably 5th pee of the day, 4 weeks 6 days PG and 23 dpo
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3590.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> OMG! hahahahaha!!! Are you sure you're not from New Jersey? because you sure sound like one of us Jersey gals!
> 
> Sometimes we just have to suck it up, right?! I swear, if i weren't trying to get pregnant he'd be sleeping in the guest room after that! hahaha!
> 
> Funny you say that... He slept on the couch Saturday. Saturday was supposed to be our first do it day. He insisted that 11:30 pm on Friday was close enough to Saturday. I finally conceded. Looking back it was a good thing we did or he would have wondered why all of the sudden I had turned into a dominatrix. I would have beat the hell out of him. Again - He is not a bad husband we are just in a rough patch because he is unable to process stress and he has a lot of stress.
> 
> And No, I am not a Jersey girl. My only tie to Jersey is that my biological dad was born there. I am a passionate (when I am happy I am over zealous and when I am mad - I am DOWN RIGHT PISSED OFF) Texan woman. I have big hair and big opinions and a big voice. Politically I do not fit in here... but everything else is a perfect fit.Click to expand...


----------



## BeverleyLN

So sorry beauts :hugs: keep us updated x


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> I wouldn't say you're being bitter at all jrow, it's natural. I refused to speak to my sister for 2 weeks cos she's pregnant and I had my chemical. I forbid everyone in my family from talking to me about it lol.
> 
> As for the BD'ing on the nights needed. I'm the opposite. I'm stubborn and will cut off my nose to spite my face, so if we've argued, I'll go without and he's the one who comes and makes up cos he knows we need to BD.

I hear ya... my friend texts me a picture of a positive hpt only days after my mmc and i wanted to throw up... felt like someone sucker punched me! I was really nice to her about it but mentioned that it was very soon for me and that i need her to be extra sensitive because I am not strong enough to handle it at this moment... so, she called me selfish and said that I should be able to put my sadness behind me and be happy for her and I am a bad friend for not doing that! 

Then on Christmas Day, my husband's cousin announced she was pregnant and I freakin lost it... nobody knew I had a mmc except for his parent's... so, it was sooooo rough that day! I was even more upset because she announced it and said she was only 7 and half weeks... I planned to wait til 12 weeks to announce my pregnancy but never made it that far and here all these girls are announcing theirs so early and it just makes me mad!

Ok... i feel better... thanks : )


----------



## Beauts

Great lines bev!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Beauts - sorry to hear that. I have heard good things about accupuncture... :hugs: FX for this month!

Bev - gorgeous lines there, hun!!!


----------



## auntylolo

shellideaks said:


> I know, it's not dragging as bad as i thought it was. Just keep thinking that I'll be able to sneak a test or two in at the weekend lol!
> 
> Symptom wise, I've still got bad backache right at the bottom. Not sure if it's related or if it's cos I spent so long in bed last night (been more tired and sleeping a lot more these last few days). Been quite crampy the past 2 days, and had very vivid crazy dreams Sunday night and last night. So who knows :shrug:
> 
> Glad everyone is getting their BD'ing in! Me and OH had sex last night and it was just plain weird. He had no complaints but I wasn't in to it like I usually am and it was kind of tender inside.
> 
> Can't wait to see your line test later Bev :D

They sound so good, I bet you'll be th enext bfp!

Bev, your test is gorgeous:happydance:


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say you're being bitter at all jrow, it's natural. I refused to speak to my sister for 2 weeks cos she's pregnant and I had my chemical. I forbid everyone in my family from talking to me about it lol.
> 
> As for the BD'ing on the nights needed. I'm the opposite. I'm stubborn and will cut off my nose to spite my face, so if we've argued, I'll go without and he's the one who comes and makes up cos he knows we need to BD.
> 
> I hear ya... my friend texts me a picture of a positive hpt only days after my mmc and i wanted to throw up... felt like someone sucker punched me! I was really nice to her about it but mentioned that it was very soon for me and that i need her to be extra sensitive because I am not strong enough to handle it at this moment... so, she called me selfish and said that I should be able to put my sadness behind me and be happy for her and I am a bad friend for not doing that!
> 
> Then on Christmas Day, my husband's cousin announced she was pregnant and I freakin lost it... nobody knew I had a mmc except for his parent's... so, it was sooooo rough that day! I was even more upset because she announced it and said she was only 7 and half weeks... I planned to wait til 12 weeks to announce my pregnancy but never made it that far and here all these girls are announcing theirs so early and it just makes me mad!
> 
> Ok... i feel better... thanks : )Click to expand...


That is hard. The plan was to announce it to everyone at 12 weeks. We had only told a select few because they would know just by my actions - refraining from certain food/drinks eating weird crap and not playing rough with my son or dog oh and not to mention I had already begun barfing like crazy. When we lost it we had to then got tell our friends and that was really hard. Now it seems like everyone we hang out with is pregnant. 

I do think it was insensitive that your friend texted you her news right after your loss.


----------



## snowflakes120

Mrsjoanna - You are killing me bc I totally had to do the "conception for dummies" talk with my hubby too!! He must not have paid much attention in health class. And I would totally tell him "the plan" of what days were "sexy days" and he would totally forget what days they were after I told him. It was so annoying. Now he just asks - is today a "sexy day"? And I get he's busy too - he works part time and goes to school full time and has homework and lab reports and blah blah blah... But still! 

Jrow - I hate that!! Hubs will sit there and play his stupid video game or get caught up in some stupid TV show!!

My great and powerful oz story goes like this:

Setting: we are driving home from the superbowl party and it is right before midnight. 

Hubs - Is today a "sexy day"?
Me: No, it's Sunday. Monday is the "sexy day" 
Hubs: Well, Monday is like 10 minutes away
Me: Not really. We need to do it after work/school tomorrow.
Hubs: But it's so close. It's the same. It's technically Monday. Let's just have "sexy day" It'll be perfectly fine!
Me: NO! You must wait, your going to mess up "the plan" - You just don't understand! Ugh!

Sooooooooo glad we aren't the only couple that acts like this about TTC. You girls are awesome!!


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say you're being bitter at all jrow, it's natural. I refused to speak to my sister for 2 weeks cos she's pregnant and I had my chemical. I forbid everyone in my family from talking to me about it lol.
> 
> As for the BD'ing on the nights needed. I'm the opposite. I'm stubborn and will cut off my nose to spite my face, so if we've argued, I'll go without and he's the one who comes and makes up cos he knows we need to BD.
> 
> I hear ya... my friend texts me a picture of a positive hpt only days after my mmc and i wanted to throw up... felt like someone sucker punched me! I was really nice to her about it but mentioned that it was very soon for me and that i need her to be extra sensitive because I am not strong enough to handle it at this moment... so, she called me selfish and said that I should be able to put my sadness behind me and be happy for her and I am a bad friend for not doing that!
> 
> Then on Christmas Day, my husband's cousin announced she was pregnant and I freakin lost it... nobody knew I had a mmc except for his parent's... so, it was sooooo rough that day! I was even more upset because she announced it and said she was only 7 and half weeks... I planned to wait til 12 weeks to announce my pregnancy but never made it that far and here all these girls are announcing theirs so early and it just makes me mad!
> 
> Ok... i feel better... thanks : )Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is hard. The plan was to announce it to everyone at 12 weeks. We had only told a select few because they would know just by my actions - refraining from certain food/drinks eating weird crap and not playing rough with my son or dog oh and not to mention I had already begun barfing like crazy. When we lost it we had to then got tell our friends and that was really hard. Now it seems like everyone we hang out with is pregnant.
> 
> I do think it was insensitive that your friend texted you her news right after your loss.Click to expand...

I told her i was very happy for her but that i needed some time to heal and she said "i thought you would be over it by now" 

I was still bleeding for God's sake!

She had a lot of rude comments like "i hope what happened to you doesn't happen to me because I would be devastated"

and "I guess i should feel lucky that it happened by mistake because there are lots of women who have problems trying to get pregnant, so I guess I shouldn't complain":growlmad:


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Mrsjoanna - You are killing me bc I totally had to do the "conception for dummies" talk with my hubby too!! He must not have paid much attention in health class. And I would totally tell him "the plan" of what days were "sexy days" and he would totally forget what days they were after I told him. It was so annoying. Now he just asks - is today a "sexy day"? And I get he's busy too - he works part time and goes to school full time and has homework and lab reports and blah blah blah... But still!
> 
> Jrow - I hate that!! Hubs will sit there and play his stupid video game or get caught up in some stupid TV show!!
> 
> My great and powerful oz story goes like this:
> 
> Setting: we are driving home from the superbowl party and it is right before midnight.
> 
> Hubs - Is today a "sexy day"?
> Me: No, it's Sunday. Monday is the "sexy day"
> Hubs: Well, Monday is like 10 minutes away
> Me: Not really. We need to do it after work/school tomorrow.
> Hubs: But it's so close. It's the same. It's technically Monday. Let's just have "sexy day" It'll be perfectly fine!
> Me: NO! You must wait, your going to mess up "the plan" - You just don't understand! Ugh!
> 
> Sooooooooo glad we aren't the only couple that acts like this about TTC. You girls are awesome!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 

I try so hard not to tell DH when our "sexy days" are so that there is SOME spontaneity.. but then nights like last night when he is obsessed with TV i have to finally say... listen.. its the freakin night to do it, so let's get to business! Sheez!:dohh:


----------



## snowflakes120

And I totally understand about being upset about other people's pregnancies. I have had my cousin's FB statues blocked since my MC - she is just about due any day now. I was sick of hearing about her pregnancy. I am bitter bc she will have her 1 girl & 1 boy - her 2 kids under the age of 2. It took her 3 months of TTC for each for a total of TTC for 6 months. I have been TTC longer than her at 9ish months and have 0 kids and she has 2. I am sick of seeing her monthly pictures of her son - are we still going to be getting monthly pics of him when he is 113 months old??? And I am sure she is going to be doing the same for the new baby too - so 2 monthly updates each month!! 

Seriously!!??

I also was waiting til Christmas to tell everyone about our pregnancy - we were driving from NC to NY (where all my family live) to tell everyone. I should have been 14 weeks. Nope - didn't make it that long. We still went home but it was hard knowing that I should have sharing good news. Heck, it's still hard - I should be feeling my baby kick and should be knowing the sex this week. Sucks so bad sometimes.


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> I told her i was very happy for her but that i needed some time to heal and she said "i thought you would be over it by now"
> 
> I was still bleeding for God's sake!
> 
> She had a lot of rude comments like "i hope what happened to you doesn't happen to me because I would be devastated"
> 
> and "I guess i should feel lucky that it happened by mistake because there are lots of women who have problems trying to get pregnant, so I guess I shouldn't complain":growlmad:

Ah if that was me, I so couldn't be friends with her. I couldn't handle listening to someone saying things like that to me. What a b**** :x


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> And I totally understand about being upset about other people's pregnancies. I have had my cousin's FB statues blocked since my MC - she is just about due any day now. I was sick of hearing about her pregnancy. I am bitter bc she will have her 1 girl & 1 boy - her 2 kids under the age of 2. It took her 3 months of TTC for each for a total of TTC for 6 months. I have been TTC longer than her at 9ish months and have 0 kids and she has 2. I am sick of seeing her monthly pictures of her son - are we still going to be getting monthly pics of him when he is 113 months old??? And I am sure she is going to be doing the same for the new baby too - so 2 monthly updates each month!!
> 
> Seriously!!??
> 
> I also was waiting til Christmas to tell everyone about our pregnancy - we were driving from NC to NY (where all my family live) to tell everyone. I should have been 14 weeks. Nope - didn't make it that long. We still went home but it was hard knowing that I should have sharing good news. Heck, it's still hard - I should be feeling my baby kick and should be knowing the sex this week. Sucks so bad sometimes.

:hugs::hugs:

It's rough... this friend of mine goes to every function and gathering because we are in the same circle of friends and I have had to distance myself and sit at home most of the time because I don't want to see her... she was the only friend that knew I was pregnant and had a mmc so it's hard to be around everyone because all they ever discuss is how excited they are for her and can't wait til she has the baby... she is the first in our group of friends to be pregnant... shoulda been me :cry:

So, I would rather stay home than hang out with them and hear NON stop talking about her pregnancy...


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I told her i was very happy for her but that i needed some time to heal and she said "i thought you would be over it by now"
> 
> I was still bleeding for God's sake!
> 
> She had a lot of rude comments like "i hope what happened to you doesn't happen to me because I would be devastated"
> 
> and "I guess i should feel lucky that it happened by mistake because there are lots of women who have problems trying to get pregnant, so I guess I shouldn't complain":growlmad:
> 
> Ah if that was me, I so couldn't be friends with her. I couldn't handle listening to someone saying things like that to me. What a b**** :xClick to expand...

I ended our friendship, but she is in our circle of friends so it's really hard! Nobody knew i was pregnant except for her... so, now I am all by my lonesome! I need new friends! She is a major biotch!

I also found out recently that she told one of our mutual friends about my mmc!!!!!!! I called her and confronted her and she lied and said she didn't tell... but nobody else knew about my pregnancy so it obvioulsly was her!!!

Hard to find trustworthy people!!


----------



## shellideaks

Wow that's awful. Good on you for ditching her. I'd be tempted to slap her if that was me lol.


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Wow that's awful. Good on you for ditching her. I'd be tempted to slap her if that was me lol.

I wanted to but dh said i couldnt hit a pregnant chick lmao


----------



## mammaspath

So I havn't been feeling well since sunday......my husband said I was pregnant and I said im probably not.........

I have a few tests in my drawer and woke up at 6 cuz I had to pee so bad.....hubby gets up at 615 for work........I got up as he was getting in the shower and just took a test for fun......i went straight back to bed.....he tried to wake me up before he left saying there were two lines...i flipped him off and kissed him goodbye......

Got up at 8 and looked at the test......it may just be a horrible evap.....
the pic is blurry so IDK.........what do you ladies think

I'm not getting too excited yet.
 



Attached Files:







feb12.jpg
File size: 2.5 KB
Views: 41


----------



## shellideaks

I think some people deserve to be hit, pregnant or not :p

*mammaspath* It won't let me enlarge it :(


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> So I havn't been feeling well since sunday......my husband said I was pregnant and I said im probably not.........
> 
> I have a few tests in my drawer and woke up at 6 cuz I had to pee so bad.....hubby gets up at 615 for work........I got up as he was getting in the shower and just took a test for fun......i went straight back to bed.....he tried to wake me up before he left saying there were two lines...i flipped him off and kissed him goodbye......
> 
> Got up at 8 and looked at the test......it may just be a horrible evap.....
> the pic is blurry so IDK.........what do you ladies think
> 
> I'm not getting too excited yet.

I cant enlarge either!


----------



## mammaspath

hmm.......do you know how I can upload it to let it be enlarged?


----------



## mammaspath

i saved it another way
 



Attached Files:







feb212.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Beauts

A couple of months after my 10 week loss, my best friend sent me one of those mass emails and it was cute pics of babies. I emailed her and told her to not send me these things...it was a little early for the Anne Geddes photos.
She sent me a email saying she was sorry and she wasn't thinking. Umm...DUH!! Mind you, she never does. This is the same friend who I called when I got back from the hospital and told her I was going to have to miscarry at home on my own and my husband was out of town and unreachable (hunting cabin) for 3 more days. This was Nov 4th. The next time I heard from her was on November 25th when she called to wish me a happy birthday.
Nice. I kind of lost it on her a few weeks ago for not ever being there for me during this entire journey and she said she doesn't know how I feel because she has never been in this situation. COME ON. You have had a child...unplanned or not...would you not be able to understand and imagine how it might have felt to lose that baby?
Apparently I am being over sensitive for no reason....and now that her teenage daughter who can't even take care of herself has an almost 2 month old....all she does is post pics of this baby.
She is the stupidest, most insensitive person I know. We have been friends since we were TWO but I just don't know what to do with her anymore..


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> i saved it another way

I think i see a faint line... how many dpo are you?? only 6???? hmmm.....

ps... nice nails!


----------



## shellideaks

Ooooh I definitely see something starting on that *mammaspath*.

*Beauts* that's horrible. Honestly, some people! I suppose I'm lucky that none of my friends are ttc or even remotely contemplating getting pregnant in the near future. Otherwise, I'd go mental on them lol.


----------



## jrowenj

Beauts said:


> A couple of months after my 10 week loss, my best friend sent me one of those mass emails and it was cute pics of babies. I emailed her and told her to not send me these things...it was a little early for the Anne Geddes photos.
> She sent me a email saying she was sorry and she wasn't thinking. Umm...DUH!! Mind you, she never does. This is the same friend who I called when I got back from the hospital and told her I was going to have to miscarry at home on my own and my husband was out of town and unreachable (hunting cabin) for 3 more days. This was Nov 4th. The next time I heard from her was on November 25th when she called to wish me a happy birthday.
> Nice. I kind of lost it on her a few weeks ago for not ever being there for me during this entire journey and she said she doesn't know how I feel because she has never been in this situation. COME ON. You have had a child...unplanned or not...would you not be able to understand and imagine how it might have felt to lose that baby?
> Apparently I am being over sensitive for no reason....and now that her teenage daughter who can't even take care of herself has an almost 2 month old....all she does is post pics of this baby.
> She is the stupidest, most insensitive person I know. We have been friends since we were TWO but I just don't know what to do with her anymore..

It's crazy when you find out that your good friends are so insensitive. I totally agree with you... just because she hasn't had a loss she should KNOW how it WOULD feel being that she has kids!!! I said that to my friend after her first ultrasound that she sent me a picture of it and said "im so lucky" I said so, i guess that makes me UNlucky... and i said it was insensitive and how would she feel after seeing the picture of her baby how it would feel to have that taken away! 

People are just plain ignorant!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> i saved it another way

try tweaking it https://canyouseealine.com/hpt_invert_tool.php


----------



## mammaspath

thanks for the comment on my nails.......im actually going to get them done again today.......i really liked purple! i think ill go for slut red this time:haha:.....seems appropriate for all this sexy time into these days!........and for vday and of course! HAHAHA!

so idk ya 6dpo.........but last pregnancy I had a dark pos at 8dpo so idk and my opk was positive early? idk:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







feb213.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 15


----------



## auntylolo

Mammaspath, I definitely see it, are you sure you're only 6dpo?


----------



## mammaspath

well im completely horrible at all this cycle stuff but my lmp was jan 20th and lasted 4 days with spotting on the 5th so who knows!:dohh:


----------



## Beauts

mammaspath said:


> thanks for the comment on my nails.......im actually going to get them done again today.......i really liked purple! i think ill go for slut red this time:haha:.....seems appropriate for all this sexy time into these days!........and for vday and of course! HAHAHA!
> 
> so idk ya 6dpo.........but last pregnancy I had a dark pos at 8dpo so idk and my opk was positive early? idk:shrug:


I am going to say that it looks really promising! The only time I get faint shadow lines like that, it's a BFP!!!!!!!!!!
Fingers crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Really liking the look of that test mamaspath!!! Can totally see a nice think line.... Thi k it may be the start of your BFP!!!


----------



## mammaspath

I'm nervous........it's weird how last time i called it immediately that I was pregnant and now i am not convinced.......yet......well i'll try again tomarrow!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## snowflakes120

Looking good mamaspath! Might try another and read it right away to avoid evap line confusion! 

I am so mad right now! Just did my OPK and it was faulty! This one has a light blue blob of ink in the middle. Last month I used 1st Response brand ones and got a faulty test where nothing showed up in the window so this month I bought Clearblue Easy and just got another faulty test. I am so mad! I buy the expensive ones so I don't have issues reading the tests and then they end up being crappy anyways. I am so calling and bitching tonight after work. WTF!! Now I have to hold my pee for another 4 hours!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Looking good mamaspath! Might try another and read it right away to avoid evap line confusion!
> 
> I am so mad right now! Just did my OPK and it was faulty! This one has a light blue blob of ink in the middle. Last month I used 1st Response brand ones and got a faulty test where nothing showed up in the window so this month I bought Clearblue Easy and just got another faulty test. I am so mad! I buy the expensive ones so I don't have issues reading the tests and then they end up being crappy anyways. I am so calling and bitching tonight after work. WTF!! Now I have to hold my pee for another 4 hours!!

That sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

snowflakes120 said:


> Looking good mamaspath! Might try another and read it right away to avoid evap line confusion!
> 
> I am so mad right now! Just did my OPK and it was faulty! This one has a light blue blob of ink in the middle. Last month I used 1st Response brand ones and got a faulty test where nothing showed up in the window so this month I bought Clearblue Easy and just got another faulty test. I am so mad! I buy the expensive ones so I don't have issues reading the tests and then they end up being crappy anyways. I am so calling and bitching tonight after work. WTF!! Now I have to hold my pee for another 4 hours!!

Snowflake what a F#%king Pisstake!! Really irritating! Stick to the cheapies


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> Hi all. Sorry for the lack of update. Yesterday was draining. My appointment went fine. Didin't get a scan or anything because they weren't concerned with the spotting. They said as long as it doesn't get heavier than it has and my cramps aren't bad, then to just take it easy. I guess that's good and bad. Good in the sense that they aren't concerned. But bad in the sense that I thought they would be a bit more cautious this time around given my history. Today seems to be better - the spotting has lightened so I'm hoping it's on its way out and isn't playing a nasty joke on me. My first scan is scheduled for the 23rd. Seems like a year away.
> 
> I hope everyone else is well! I need to go back and catch up on all the news yesterday. Thanks for everyone's words!!!

Just wondering how you are doing... has the spotting still stopped? 

I totally understand about Dr's not seeming as concerned as we would like them... I think sometimes they forget that although they deal with this stuff every day, it is a new thing for each of us!


----------



## threemakefive

Bev lines look great....

Welcome MrsJ...love your stories hahahah 

mammas I see something on your test too!

Beauts sorry af has arrived

Jrow--I had a day like that yesterday, someone posted on fb their sono and I had that "I would be at that stage" moment, OH was a tooper and talked with me(not his thing to do lol he dosenst like sadness lol but he was great) then we talked more about having a baby and "trying" harder this month...and it was a great night, also go in some practice bd  I think we've mastered the baby making dance, now we just need the egg there so the sperm and egg can have a meet and greet lol:) 

Afm....still no signs of Af...cervix really soft now...I have no idea what is going on...still have sore bbs and totally emotional yesterday and grrrr...I just want to knwo for sure....guess Ill test again tomorrow, but I feel out this month and just wish my cycle would hurry up and either give me my pos. or give me my af...Patience is a virtue I was never granted...so now I wait................


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Bev lines look great....
> 
> Welcome MrsJ...love your stories hahahah
> 
> mammas I see something on your test too!
> 
> Beauts sorry af has arrived
> 
> Jrow--I had a day like that yesterday, someone posted on fb their sono and I had that "I would be at that stage" moment, OH was a tooper and talked with me(not his thing to do lol he dosenst like sadness lol but he was great) then we talked more about having a baby and "trying" harder this month...and it was a great night, also go in some practice bd  I think we've mastered the baby making dance, now we just need the egg there so the sperm and egg can have a meet and greet lol:)
> 
> Afm....still no signs of Af...cervix really soft now...I have no idea what is going on...still have sore bbs and totally emotional yesterday and grrrr...I just want to knwo for sure....guess Ill test again tomorrow, but I feel out this month and just wish my cycle would hurry up and either give me my pos. or give me my af...Patience is a virtue I was never granted...so now I wait................

Our hubbys are definitely troopers! So nice to hear you had a good talk and a good night! 
Cant believe you still havo no af!!!! I hope either a pos test or af shows so u dont have to be tortured anymore!


----------



## mrsjoannak

So... I see all of these BFP pics and I have decided that I am going to have one of those soon :) Congrats girls! Now you get to go get you cute maternity clothes for the summer! 

I am torturing myself by window shopping while I eat this huge brownie. If I am not careful I will need stretchy pants baby or not womp womp.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> So... I see all of these BFP pics and I have decided that I am going to have one of those soon :) Congrats girls! Now you get to go get you cute maternity clothes for the summer!
> 
> I am torturing myself by window shopping while I eat this huge brownie. If I am not careful I will need stretchy pants baby or not womp womp.

:rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

Im annoyed. I thought i was gonna ovulate early bc my opk was pretty dark yesterday and all day oday my right ovaryhas been hurting me. Took opk today and still negative


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Im annoyed. I thought i was gonna ovulate early bc my opk was pretty dark yesterday and all day oday my right ovaryhas been hurting me. Took opk today and still negative

This is my first time using an opk so I really do not 100% understand how they work. 

So you are saying you had a faint line yesterday and then nothing today? Does the test line have to be darker or as dark as the control line?

I have not had more that the one line so far- and I imagine I will be so excited to see 2 lines on something for a change. LOL.


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Im annoyed. I thought i was gonna ovulate early bc my opk was pretty dark yesterday and all day oday my right ovaryhas been hurting me. Took opk today and still negative

Sorry huns. Finally got to take an OPK and mine was negative too. :flower:

Test tomorrow 3make5!! FX!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Wow I have missed like a whole day of convo! I usually NEVER read books but I got the Hunger Games and now I cannot put it down! I've read two books in the series in a week! What a nerd, I know! Lol!! Where do I start... CONGRATS MammaS! That looks like a totally promising BFP!! 

As for pretty much hating your hubby when it's sexy day... I think that must just be what happens... Ovulation equals dummy hubbys. I feel like when I NEED to do him he does everything possible to irritate me! Lol!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

hayaddie said:


> i feel like when i need to do him he does everything possible to irritate me! Lol!!


bwahahahaha!


----------



## mrsjoannak

mammaspath said:


> i saved it another way

lookin good mammas! Are you going to retest again? Like tomorrow? Keep us posted - I hope to see a DARK line tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## threemakefive

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Im annoyed. I thought i was gonna ovulate early bc my opk was pretty dark yesterday and all day oday my right ovaryhas been hurting me. Took opk today and still negative
> 
> Sorry huns. Finally got to take an OPK and mine was negative too. :flower:
> 
> Test tomorrow 3make5!! FX!!Click to expand...

Took one this.afternoon and bfn I think ill wait til friday do one last test...


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe. Sorry about BFN 3makes5! 

What about you Mammas? Did you test again today?

Mrsj - Great! Now I want a brownie!

Hope you are feeling better jrow!! 

My social life is getting in the way of my SMEPing. Tonight I am going to see The Vow with a girlfriend and Friday I am doing a wine tasting with bunch of girls. These are sexy days!! UGH! At least it will keep my mind off things.


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie i will have to check out that book! Im currently reading firefly lane. Its sad!
Did you get ur opks?!

3makes5- maybe stress is keeping af away? How are you feeling?

Mammaspath did u take another test?!

Afm i think im finally over my hrrible illness! Supposed to bd tonight but dh has surgery tomorrow soooo im gonna make him bd tomorrow before surgery to conserve some swimmers... they live about 3 days ao that will buy him some healing time right?!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Awe. Sorry about BFN 3makes5!
> 
> What about you Mammas? Did you test again today?
> 
> Mrsj - Great! Now I want a brownie!
> 
> Hope you are feeling better jrow!!
> 
> My social life is getting in the way of my SMEPing. Tonight I am going to see The Vow with a girlfriend and Friday I am doing a wine tasting with bunch of girls. These are sexy days!! UGH! At least it will keep my mind off things.

Well the vow will get you in the mood to bd and so will the wine tasting!!! Sunds fun!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie i will have to check out that book! Im currently reading firefly lane. Its sad!
> Did you get ur opks?!
> 
> 3makes5- maybe stress is keeping af away? How are you feeling?
> 
> Mammaspath did u take another test?!
> 
> Afm i think im finally over my hrrible illness! Supposed to bd tonight but dh has surgery tomorrow soooo im gonna make him bd tomorrow before surgery to conserve some swimmers... they live about 3 days ao that will buy him some healing time right?!

I actually feel great, not stressed about anything for once lol I am wondering either I ovulated late or not at all....never used opks til now so maybe just did them wrong lol but i know i got an almos tpositive about 17 days ago or so i thought lol but then i ran out of opks...so idk guess ill wait a few more days see what happens, could be cycle off from mmc and d and c...who knows lol


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie i will have to check out that book! Im currently reading firefly lane. Its sad!
> Did you get ur opks?!
> 
> 3makes5- maybe stress is keeping af away? How are you feeling?
> 
> Mammaspath did u take another test?!
> 
> Afm i think im finally over my hrrible illness! Supposed to bd tonight but dh has surgery tomorrow soooo im gonna make him bd tomorrow before surgery to conserve some swimmers... they live about 3 days ao that will buy him some healing time right?!

ahhhhh! Just woke up for the the second time this morining.......i woke up at midnight and 4am to go potty! and im nauseous as all heck :wacko::wacko:

i havnt tested.......but i sure do feel pregnant.......weird since im so early........idk but im like almost in tears because im afraid of disappointment and that I'm just having a flu bug......gonna test here in a few......ill update!:thumbup:


----------



## Hayaddie

Good morning!! Yes Jrow I finally got my OPKs yesterday and I had a light line so no O yet! I got the kind that you dip instead of just hold in stream so I think I will like these better! 

Let us know how The Vow is!! I have tickets for Friday and I cannot wait! So far so good with the SMEPing at my house!! Feeling Luckyyyyy!


----------



## jrowenj

Mammaspath keep us posted!

Hayaddie love ur positivity!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Afternoon all. How is everyone?

I did a test this morning and I thought I could maybe see a shadow of something but OH couldn't. Took a pic on his phone before the 10 minute mark so I'll upload when he gets home from work :)

*mammaspath* that sounds like me lol. I went the toilet at 11 just before bed, then was up to go again at 4, 8 and then 10:30. I'm sick of peeing lol.

Also just burst in to tears on the phone to OH cos we are in the middle of buying a house and all of a sudden I found it really stressful :/


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Afternoon all. How is everyone?
> 
> I did a test this morning and I thought I could maybe see a shadow of something but OH couldn't. Took a pic on his phone before the 10 minute mark so I'll upload when he gets home from work :)
> 
> *mammaspath* that sounds like me lol. I went the toilet at 11 just before bed, then was up to go again at 4, 8 and then 10:30. I'm sick of peeing lol.
> 
> Also just burst in to tears on the phone to OH cos we are in the middle of buying a house and all of a sudden I found it really stressful :/

Cant wait to see the pic!!! Congrats on the house!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

I'm not sure there's anything there to be honest, I was squinting lol. But I'll post for you guys to see.

Thanks! I never realised buying a house was such a pain, dreading the move too haha.


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> I'm not sure there's anything there to be honest, I was squinting lol. But I'll post for you guys to see.
> 
> Thanks! I never realised buying a house was such a pain, dreading the move too haha.

My hubby and i bought ahouse in july nd it was a rollercoaster of emotions!!

Will you test again tomorrow?!


----------



## shellideaks

It's just a nightmare. As if buying the actual house isn't expensive enough we've had like £2000 worth of fees to pay to a load of different people. Feel like tearing my hair out with it all!

Yeah I'm sure I will. I've got 2 FRER's here but I don't wanna use one until I'm more sure about seeing a line on an IC. At the moment I think I'm half willing it to be there.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi girls!!

3make5 I think you're in such a great state of mind but as you didn't get your positive OPK I'm thinking that you did in fact O late... FXEd!!

Mamaspath I think you'll find your next test has a nice dark line!! So excited for you!

Shelli got a feeling its your month too!! Try not to get stressed and relax can't wait to see your test!

Snowflake, hayaddie, jrow, Mrsj can't wait till you all get your positive OPKs!! Keep SMEPing girls!!

So today I'm 5 weeks! In december when I was 5 weeks it was the day I started miscarrying... I feel so different from then!! Can actually feel my uterus stretching... Going home tomorrow and will give my docs a call and see where we go from


----------



## shellideaks

That's great Bev, glad it feels so much different from last time for you :D

I hope so, I've been cramping non stop and have had pretty regular backache. I'm half convincing myself that I'm imagining it all now it's getting closer to the time to test seriously. I always brace myself for the worst lol.


----------



## shellideaks

Lmfao I just noticed your ticker; _'I already have more brain cells than Paris Hilton'_. Genius!


----------



## BeverleyLN

shellideaks said:


> Lmfao I just noticed your ticker; _'I already have more brain cells than Paris Hilton'_. Genius!

I liked that one too :haha:


----------



## mammaspath

So i tested again.....test looks the same as yesterday :cry: i hope it has something to do with going potty all night. :nope: probably not....idk but i am not feeling well and am tired and have lots to do today 

ill post a pic when i can get a good one.......my phone sucks

shelli--------im with you. all i wanna do is cry.....goodness i hope we are so pregnant!

Bev-- im so excited for you! if i am pregnant i hope i can feel calm about the situation.....but i was sooo sick last time and i feel it again yuk 


anybody have any advice on tests not getting progressively darker?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Mamaspath my 11 dpo was actually lighter than my 10 dpo! 
Did you use fmu? Dont give up hope! Keep positive and try and hold your pee in for a little Longer maybe don't drink anything for 2 or 3 hours


----------



## mammaspath

oh bev--------not gonna lie but you just made my day!:flower::hugs:

i still have hope now!


----------



## BeverleyLN

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## jrowenj

Bev i am soooooo freakin excited for you!!! Will yu name the baby jrowe?! Lololol! Your ticker is hilarious!!!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj said:


> Bev i am soooooo freakin excited for you!!! Will yu name the baby jrowe?! Lololol! Your ticker is hilarious!!!!!!!

Hahaha actually were calling it SMEP :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Bev i am soooooo freakin excited for you!!! Will yu name the baby jrowe?! Lololol! Your ticker is hilarious!!!!!!!
> 
> Hahaha actually were calling it SMEP :rofl:Click to expand...

Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Bev i am soooooo freakin excited for you!!! Will yu name the baby jrowe?! Lololol! Your ticker is hilarious!!!!!!!
> 
> Hahaha actually were calling it SMEP :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> HahahahahahahahahahahaClick to expand...

i just did exactly what the emoticon is doing that bev put on her last post! bahahaha


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Bev i am soooooo freakin excited for you!!! Will yu name the baby jrowe?! Lololol! Your ticker is hilarious!!!!!!!
> 
> Hahaha actually were calling it SMEP :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> HahahahahahahahahahahaClick to expand...
> 
> i just did exactly what the emoticon is doing that bev put on her last post! bahahahaClick to expand...

Lol!


----------



## shellideaks

Right, OH is home now so I've stolen his phone to upload my pic. I'm not sure I see anything, just feel like maybe I can see the start of a line. But yeah, doubting it too really.

I've got another pic with marks as to where I think I can possibly see the line but don't wanna upload it until some of you have had a look cos I think that makes you see a line more lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0305.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## jrowenj

No lie...i see something


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Right, OH is home now so I've stolen his phone to upload my pic. I'm not sure I see anything, just feel like maybe I can see the start of a line. But yeah, doubting it too really.
> 
> I've got another pic with marks as to where I think I can possibly see the line but don't wanna upload it until some of you have had a look cos I think that makes you see a line more lol.

https://www.canyouseealine.com/hpt_invert_tool.php


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Shelli, sorry hon, I don't think I see anything yet. My goodness, you're testing at 7 dpo? I want to see the other pic with the markers. Please?


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Is the line supposed to be spaced out a bit further away than the Wondfo IC? Because I do see something, but since I'm so used to looking at the Wondfo brand, I compared it to that. But if that's the case, I do see something...how is that possible at 7 dpo? Any tweakers? I can try to tweak your photo.

ETA: oh, look at jrow being all proactive. Hopefully the website works this time!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hmmm. Can't quite see it Shelli. I bet it will darken up in a few days though.

Girls, I am so freaking excited right now that I am now seeing stretchy watery CM with small bits of EWCM in it. This morning it was more of a watery creamy. But now it is the good kind. I never see it. Ever! So I guess the EPO is working. Negative OPK though. Oh well. I am just excited to see good CM!!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

What is EPO? I've heard of it in passing, but that's it. Is it a suppository? 

I had to lol at the Paris Hilton comment too. I just noticed it and chuckled. It's so true!!


----------



## mammaspath

shellideaks said:


> Right, OH is home now so I've stolen his phone to upload my pic. I'm not sure I see anything, just feel like maybe I can see the start of a line. But yeah, doubting it too really.
> 
> I've got another pic with marks as to where I think I can possibly see the line but don't wanna upload it until some of you have had a look cos I think that makes you see a line more lol.

upload that one.........i think i see something!:thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebot- Dont make fun of me! HAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!!!!!!! Respect your elders :rofl:

Snowflake- Wooohoooo I am soooo excited the EPO is working for you!!!! I believe that ewcm happens a few days leading up to ovulation so you should be seeing that positive OPK shortly!!! You better BD tonight after the movies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Lovebotlass17 said:


> What is EPO? I've heard of it in passing, but that's it. Is it a suppository?
> 
> I had to lol at the Paris Hilton comment too. I just noticed it and chuckled. It's so true!!

Evening Primrose Oil. I take 2 capsules a day because it helps to produce EWCM. I never ever get any so this is really great!

Jrow - It's gonna be on like Donkey Kong tonight!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Oh snap, jrow! Yes, ma'am!! 

Snow, lolololol!! So lot's of throwing barrels down some ramps for ya? Sounds like fun! :D


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hope all of you ladies are having a wonderful afternoon! 

Bev I bet it is a relief to pass this milestone. I am so happy for you! And I LOVE your ticker too! 

Mammas- When I was pregnant with my son I did not get a BFP until AF was 2 weeks late. Just a thought hope this will put you at ease for now.

Snow- we are on the same day. I hope you have (re)productive donkey kong session! :headspin: I feel like a complete eeyore today. It is kinda cold here and over cast. Not sure I will be in the mood so I will have to figure that out. Maybe I will take a shower and primp before Hubby gets home... and maybe I will slip into something more (un)comfortable. And maybe this time I will not let him see that I am using pre-seed. LOL.

jrowen - I am glad that you are feeling better. I hope your Hubby's surgery goes well. 

Shelli- I do not personally see anything - but I have never seen a test like either. I will keep my fingers crossed that it gets darker!

:dust: to all!



On another note- I just saw this one and just about shot tea out my nose.:holly: that is funny stuff.


----------



## shellideaks

Sorry for the delay, been the pub with my friend (no alcohol for me, just in case lol).

It's okay if you can't see anything, I'm not sure I do myself either. This is where I think I can see something though.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0305.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## mammaspath

shelli-------- i think i see a little something! fx'd for u!


----------



## Beauts

I think I might see something too???!!


----------



## shellideaks

Lol guess I'll have to wait a few days. I knew I was testing too early but I have no will power at all. On to tomorrow :p


----------



## threemakefive

shelli I looked and saw a line faintly but was thinking hmm...wonder where it should be and the markers confirmed I did see a line bc that is right where I saw it :) I think you are headed for a bfp!!! :)


----------



## Bride2b

Oh Shelli exciting stuff hun, I'm looking on my phone so can't see the picture that great but keeping everything crossed that this is your month xxx

AFM well AF has arrived!!! I am quite pleased & not disappointed this means I can officially start SMEPPING once she has gone. I'm excited to be at this point now where I can start to ttc again,it seemed so far off & never quite in my reach but know its here I feel like I can start to move on with my life x


----------



## jrowenj

Shelli cant wait to see your test tomorrow. I hope there is a line! 

Bride2b glad youre feeling positive and happy your cycle is back! And now smep!!!!

3makes5 got you in my thoughts! Xoxo!

Hubbys surgery is at 6am so we are gonna bd tonight and hopefully he will recover by friday so we can bd again! Still no positive opk...now am hoping thati ovulate later! If i ov on cd 17 like last month than that gives hubby a week to recover fx!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Shell I see something too! can't wait to see some more tests!!

Bride glad the witch turned up in 8 days you can get to SMEPing!!!

Hope your OH op goes well jrow!

Sending extra dust out with all the ewcm and BDing going round :dust:



Sending extra dust


----------



## shellideaks

Here's 2 more from this morning. Just as inconclusive as yesterday's though lol.

This is what I get for testing wayyyy too early >_<
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0317.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 17









IMG_0316.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## shellideaks

Can't decide if I see something or not :shrug: Think I'm gonna try not to test again until Sunday (doubtful though lol).


----------



## shellideaks

This is why I should throw my tests away! Left them on the side and had a nosey about 10 minutes ago and saw this.

Obviously it's been about half an hour since I peed on them so they're completely invalid but hey ho.

*Both are tweaked*
 



Attached Files:







IMG_03233.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 58









IMG_0322.JPG
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jrowenj

I see lines on the untweaked pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girlinyork

Hopefully this is the start of your BFP :)


----------



## shellideaks

Really?! :o


----------



## girlinyork

I've seen them start off like that before :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Shell I really hope this is the start of your BFP!!! Try as hold of testing until at least Saturday..... Easier said than done I know!!

:dust:


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Really?! :o

Unless my eyes are crazy but i swear i do...how do they look in person?


----------



## jrowenj

Ps. You know your addicted to BnB when immediated after sex you wanna let your bnb friends know youre on schedule! :rofl:


----------



## shellideaks

They look like you can see a hint of a line, but not obviously there. Hoping that'll come with time!


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> They look like you can see a hint of a line, but not obviously there. Hoping that'll come with time!

Ithink so!

Omgggg my husband just went in for surgery and they let me go back while getting anesthesia and hes telling all the nurses we are trying to make a baby!!!!!!!! Then he asked if we can get a burger at the pub tonight!


----------



## threemakefive

Hahahha Jrow how cute is he!!!! My cousin just had the surgery just took a day or two to be feeling.g decent again, good luck!

Shelli even on my phone I swear I see a faint line on the untweaked :) so exxcited for u...hold off a few days so it will darken up :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Hahahha Jrow how cute is he!!!! My cousin just had the surgery just took a day or two to be feeling.g decent again, good luck!
> 
> Shelli even on my phone I swear I see a faint line on the untweaked :) so exxcited for u...hold off a few days so it will darken up :)

Awwww good to hear! How are you?!


----------



## Hayaddie

Shelli I totally see a line on the ones too!!! And Jrow, I hope you are ready to be the one doing all the work when your hubby is ready to BD again!! Hahahaha


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Shelli I totally see a line on the ones too!!! And Jrow, I hope you are ready to be the one doing all the work when your hubby is ready to BD again!! Hahahaha

Yup! It started last night because he was stressed about surgery this morning! He gets today off lol!

Snowflake how wasthe vow?! Did it get u in the mood for cd 12 smep?!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrow - Hope hubby's surgery went well today. Thinking about him! Funny about the burger and baby making!! When I had surgery almost 2 years ago - I was telling everyone how much I love my dog and she's the best etc.! How embarrassing! 

Shelli - I can totally see lines on the 1st tweaked one! 

Bride - Hooray for AF and another round of SMEP!

mrsj - Glad we are on the same day! Did you manage to have a "do it night"?

mammas - any more tests today?

AFM, Having an alright day so far. Today is the 4 month anniversary of my MC. :cry: I hate to think of it that way. The Vow was an awesome movie - we loved it! Go see it girls!! And staring at Channing Tatum all night was not bad either! :blush: We totally got it in last night. :haha: However, I am so confused by my CM, so in the afternoon I told you had I watery with bits of EWCM mixed it - well last night after the movie - it went back to a watery creamy. So confusing. :shrug: Don't know what my body is doing. Hopefully my OPK darkens up today. Sick of looking at barely a line!!


----------



## KTJ006

jrowenj said:


> Ithink so!
> 
> Omgggg my husband just went in for surgery and they let me go back while getting anesthesia and hes telling all the nurses we are trying to make a baby!!!!!!!! Then he asked if we can get a burger at the pub tonight!

Good luck with hubby's surgery today Jrow!! How long will it take??


----------



## jrowenj

Snowflake that anesthesia is funny stuff!

Cant wait to see the vow! Glad you got it in last night! Lol! We are 2 days apart on our cycle but same do it nights lol!

Hmmm not sure whats up with the cm! Are you using preseed also??


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Ithink so!
> 
> Omgggg my husband just went in for surgery and they let me go back while getting anesthesia and hes telling all the nurses we are trying to make a baby!!!!!!!! Then he asked if we can get a burger at the pub tonight!
> 
> Good luck with hubby's surgery today Jrow!! How long will it take??Click to expand...

Thanks! Abot 2 hours. Been at surgerycenter since 5:45! Should be done soon! 

How are you feeling???? Has the spotting decreased? My sis in law had spotting with all 3 healthy pregnancies. Hope that gives you some ease :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

shellideaks said:


> This is why I should throw my tests away! Left them on the side and had a nosey about 10 minutes ago and saw this.
> 
> Obviously it's been about half an hour since I peed on them so they're completely invalid but hey ho.
> 
> *Both are tweaked*

I see the lines too! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> This is why I should throw my tests away! Left them on the side and had a nosey about 10 minutes ago and saw this.
> 
> Obviously it's been about half an hour since I peed on them so they're completely invalid but hey ho.
> 
> *Both are tweaked*
> 
> I see the lines too! :happydance:Click to expand...

Did you test again mammas??


----------



## KTJ006

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> They look like you can see a hint of a line, but not obviously there. Hoping that'll come with time!
> 
> Ithink so!
> 
> Omgggg my husband just went in for surgery and they let me go back while getting anesthesia and hes telling all the nurses we are trying to make a baby!!!!!!!! Then he asked if we can get a burger at the pub tonight!Click to expand...




jrowenj said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Ithink so!
> 
> Omgggg my husband just went in for surgery and they let me go back while getting anesthesia and hes telling all the nurses we are trying to make a baby!!!!!!!! Then he asked if we can get a burger at the pub tonight!
> 
> Good luck with hubby's surgery today Jrow!! How long will it take??Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Abot 2 hours. Been at surgerycenter since 5:45! Should be done soon!
> 
> How are you feeling???? Has the spotting decreased? My sis in law had spotting with all 3 healthy pregnancies. Hope that gives you some ease :hugs:Click to expand...

I am better today. Spotting stopped yesterday and I _think _it's gone today. I called my doctors office on Tuesday and told them I wanted my bloodwork tested to ensure my levels were in line with where they should be. I'm just waiting to hear back from them hopefully today.

You are offline now, so here's hoping your DH is in recovery!! Good luck...hope he doesn't make you work too hard. Some guys (my DH included) are pitiful when they're sick!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Shelli - I still have the tests from when I was pregnant with my son. Sick I know. When I first tested it was a faint line- So faint that I went and bought 4 more tests and they were all faint lines too I believed them and went to the doc to confirm. Over time they got darker and darker. 5 years later I have a test (that once had a dark control line and a light test line) with 2 equally as dark lines. Maybe this helps maybe it doesn't. I really hope this is it for you :)

jrowen- Good luck with your hubby's surgery. I hope he feels better soon.

Snow - did you get some sexy time in?

mammas- did you retest?


AFM- I do not know if we are going to make it as smepers. It is killing us. I think it is too much pressure for him- having everything scheduled. He really is not a complete A-hole but for some reason or another smeping sure does bring it out of him. Monday it was Big Bang Theory that started the fight. Last night it was a documentary on the plague. Seriously. No lie. That is what I have to compete with. Sexy huh? Sadly it is winning. Things have never been this bad in the bedroom. I know it is due to his stress levels but it is impossible to get him to de-stress. Here is a little background:

He has been working at the same job for 5 years. He has been promised promotions and raises... and nothing. He can not find anything else in his field here and when I look for him he always tells me that he is not qualified for that position. I personally think that he does but this job has beat him done so much that he lacks confidence. 
A few days before Christmas we found out that his mother has breast cancer. The only family members on his side is him, his mom, and an aunt on his dad's side. Everyone else has passed away. All of the burden is on him. He has never had to deal with cancer so he does not know what questions to ask or what to expect. Sadly, I on the otherhand have been conditioned for this having had people in my close family go through this including my mother who lost her battle in 2007. Cancer care has become second nature in my family. He insists on carrying all of it himself. 
Not only does his mother have cancer but she is also SEVERELY bi-polar. Heavy stress on the SEVERE. She has been in a state of manic rage since December. She has quit sleeping. She does not take her meds. She lives alone - in another city 6 hours away. We are having to commute back and forth to take care of her because she refuses to move and my husband is so screwed up by her that he is afraid to envoke his power of attorney and take over.
Oh did I mention that she is also a raging drunk? She drinks a 30 pack of Miller lite beer EVERYDAY. She has quit eating - in 3 weeks she consumed 2 cans of soup, a can of green beans, 1 tv dinner, and a 6 inch Subway sandwich. She drinks instead. So when she is drunk she is crazier and MEAN. 
On top of all of this we lost a baby and are trying for another. He says he is ok and ready. We have a almost 5 year old that constantly pees in his pants and refuses to eat anything that is not a hot dog or pizza. 

So If I were to approach him for sex on a non do it night all things would be right in the world. But for some reason just knowing that it is THE day he crumbles under the pressure. 

So I feel like I am going on and on and I am sorry. I need to let it out and do not have a proper platform. There are somethings listed above that we have kept extremely private so I can not talk to friends about it.


----------



## mammaspath

Sorry my computer went nutso for a bit

I retested this morning........the tests are not getting darker :cry: So Idk, I still have a little time but im getting doubtful. These tests are full of evaps from the look of things

I still feel tired and nausous but it could be from stress:wacko::wacko::wacko:

Jrowe- ur hubby is hilarious! How is he in recovery?

Mrsj - sounds like times are pretty tough right now....that is alot to deal with. im sorry!:hugs: I hope you get ur bfp regardless~:flower:

Shelli- how are you feeling today?

afm - im off to zumba here in a bit.....i need a stress reliever and i decided not to stop my day to day stuff until i get a better result.


----------



## shellideaks

*MrsJ* that does sound really hard. You've got a lot to deal with there I hope it eases up for you soon :)

*mammaspath* you're definitely still only early, plenty of time to get darker lines. FX'd for you!

*Jrow* hope you and the hubby are doing well!

I'm feeling pretty rubbish to be honest. Very hormonal. I actually threw frozen bread at the wall earlier because I couldn't pull the pieces apart. Then went mental cos I couldn't find my keys lol.

Been feeling pretty tired/sick/achy all day today. Still having cramping pains too. I'm hoping it's all a good sign.


----------



## mrsjoannak

shellideaks said:


> *MrsJ* that does sound really hard. You've got a lot to deal with there I hope it eases up for you soon :)
> 
> *mammaspath* you're definitely still only early, plenty of time to get darker lines. FX'd for you!
> 
> *Jrow* hope you and the hubby are doing well!
> 
> I'm feeling pretty rubbish to be honest. Very hormonal. I actually threw frozen bread at the wall earlier because I couldn't pull the pieces apart. Then went mental cos I couldn't find my keys lol.
> 
> Been feeling pretty tired/sick/achy all day today. Still having cramping pains too. I'm hoping it's all a good sign.


YAY for moodiness and feeling like crap! They are all GREAT signs. Hang ing there. I am sorry you are moody and feel like crap though. I hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## Bride2b

mrsjoannak said:


> He really is not a complete A-hole but for some reason or another smeping sure does bring it out of him. Monday it was Big Bang Theory that started the fight. Last night it was a documentary on the plague. Seriously. No lie. That is what I have to compete with. Sexy huh?

Sorry but this bit did make me giggle! I'd be less hacked off if he was watching a porno & refused sexy time on a smep day!
Its no wonder he doesnt always feel up for it, you guys have a lot to deal with, you seem like a total rock though. 

Shelli & mammas- hopefully tomorrow will bring darker lines! Keep us updated!

AFM - If my cycle stays like this one I will be testing March 12th (That seems like frigging ages away!!!) I am going to take soy to hopefully bring on OV earlier than this past cycle....so hopefully that will change. So cycle one of SMEP is hopefully going to bring my BFP! I so want it to. I'm starting my 'conception reflexology' tomorrow. CD2 for me so 6 days till I start SMEP xx :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks for all the support! Hubby is doing great!!!! He even mentioned that the Percocet is makin him feel sexxxy and he wants to bd tomorrow!! Ooowwww babyyyyy


----------



## KTJ006

jrowenj said:


> Thanks for all the support! Hubby is doing great!!!! He even mentioned that the Percocet is makin him feel sexxxy and he wants to bd tomorrow!! Ooowwww babyyyyy

Bow chicka bow bow...

Just keep him loaded up on the perc so he doesn't feel any pain!! I had that stuff when I had kidney stones...it's good stuff!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hahahaha jrow! Well at least it isn't gonna delay SMEPing! Glad you hubby is feeling OK

MrsJ sounds like your really going through the works ATM, hope you get your bfp soon but if SMEPing is too hard for now maybe take a relaxed approach and I hope your MIL recovers soon x 

Mamaspath maybe leave it till Sat to test again? Then you'll get a good idea if those test were nasty, nasty evaps but FXed for you! You too Shelli! Sounds very promising 

Glad that your getting your BDing in snowflake and hope you OPK turns positive soon x


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh man Mrs J. You guys got alot on your plate right now. Maybe you guys should take a more relaxed approach. SMEP for your hubby just may be the straw that breaks the camels back, ya know? Maybe not tell him it's do it day and just seduce him so he doesn't know. Walk near him (when baby is in bed) in a sexy outfit. If hubby is playing a video game I know I can always get him off if I wear something like that or a miniskirt or something. But you guys do have alot going on and see where TTC can just add to it.

jrow - so happy to hear that your hubby is already in the mood and got through surgery good!

Ugh! Just had to listen to my co-irker talk about her TTC. Eww. Gross. Don't want to know about it! She just was talking about how to chart and she isn't ovulating and blah blah blah. I have to pretend I don't know what she is talking about because she doesn't know about hubby and I are TTC too. I am a more private person. This is something I feel should be kept between a few close people - it's a special time. Ya know? But anyways, I hate to hear about her because it kinda stresses me out - I am kinda afraid we will get preggers at the same time and it will suck for work because it is just 3 of us in our dept. But I can't put off my TTC for her - she has been trying for just as long as us - she is also a bit older than me too. So whatever happens happens and I can;t let it affect me.

Edited to add: My OPK was soooo negative. Like barely a hint of a line. I swear yesterday's was darker. What is up? How annoying. Esp bc I noticed some more little bits of EWCM. I am so afraid of missing the day before OV again this month. OV has to be coming soon. I'm so confused. I really do hate OPK's.


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Oh man Mrs J. You guys got alot on your plate right now. Maybe you guys should take a more relaxed approach. SMEP for your hubby just may be the straw that breaks the camels back, ya know? Maybe not tell him it's do it day and just seduce him so he doesn't know. Walk near him (when baby is in bed) in a sexy outfit. If hubby is playing a video game I know I can always get him off if I wear something like that or a miniskirt or something. But you guys do have alot going on and see where TTC can just add to it.
> 
> jrow - so happy to hear that your hubby is already in the mood and got through surgery good!
> 
> Ugh! Just had to listen to my co-irker talk about her TTC. Eww. Gross. Don't want to know about it! She just was talking about how to chart and she isn't ovulating and blah blah blah. I have to pretend I don't know what she is talking about because she doesn't know about hubby and I are TTC too. I am a more private person. This is something I feel should be kept between a few close people - it's a special time. Ya know? But anyways, I hate to hear about her because it kinda stresses me out - I am kinda afraid we will get preggers at the same time and it will suck for work because it is just 3 of us in our dept. But I can't put off my TTC for her - she has been trying for just as long as us - she is also a bit older than me too. So whatever happens happens and I can;t let it affect me.
> 
> Edited to add: My OPK was soooo negative. Like barely a hint of a line. I swear yesterday's was darker. What is up? How annoying. Esp bc I noticed some more little bits of EWCM. I am so afraid of missing the day before OV again this month. OV has to be coming soon. I'm so confused. I really do hate OPK's.

I know what you mean - it is kinda weird when other people you are not close to talk to you about TTC. 

This is my first time to ever use an OPK. Mine have all been plain as day solid white with 1 pink line. I do have Thick EWCM today as well. I am using the dollar store OPK's that a friend suggested. Is that bad?

I do want to thank each and every one of you ladies for your support. I feel like I can be really negative sometimes and go off on little rants. I do have a lot more than I would like going on right now. I am glad that each of you are here - chatting with you helps takes my mind off of things. 

Jrowen- I would make sure you have a refill for those pills so you can get back you your smeping. LOL


----------



## mrsjoannak

Bride2b said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> He really is not a complete A-hole but for some reason or another smeping sure does bring it out of him. Monday it was Big Bang Theory that started the fight. Last night it was a documentary on the plague. Seriously. No lie. That is what I have to compete with. Sexy huh?
> 
> Sorry but this bit did make me giggle! I'd be less hacked off if he was watching a porno & refused sexy time on a smep day!
> Its no wonder he doesnt always feel up for it, you guys have a lot to deal with, you seem like a total rock though.
> 
> Shelli & mammas- hopefully tomorrow will bring darker lines! Keep us updated!
> 
> AFM - If my cycle stays like this one I will be testing March 12th (That seems like frigging ages away!!!) I am going to take soy to hopefully bring on OV earlier than this past cycle....so hopefully that will change. So cycle one of SMEP is hopefully going to bring my BFP! I so want it to. I'm starting my 'conception reflexology' tomorrow. CD2 for me so 6 days till I start SMEP xx :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks so much! I needed to hear that. I feel more often than not that I am letting him down. 

It has always been my coping mechanism to be funny - or try to be. :winkwink:


----------



## Bride2b

Ladies that take EPO what dose do you take? I forgot to take it yesterday with the surprise of AF arriving, but I cant remember what I should take. I've not taken it before, I brought some as I read about being good for CM but cant remember how much I should take. Each one is 500mg and the bottle says one a day. Is that enough? xx


----------



## Hayaddie

Awww MrsJ! You are having a shatty time! My hubby folded under pressure too the first time we tried SMEP SOOOOOO now I am a secret SMEPer! I just dont tell him anything about my cycle so he thinks its just his lucky week that we bd all the time! Of course the hard part is I haveto keep it up all month or else he will notice the sexy week! bahahaha! You just have to find what works for you guys :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Bride2b said:


> Ladies that take EPO what dose do you take? I forgot to take it yesterday with the surprise of AF arriving, but I cant remember what I should take. I've not taken it before, I brought some as I read about being good for CM but cant remember how much I should take. Each one is 500mg and the bottle says one a day. Is that enough? xx

I take 2,000mg a day. They say anywhere between 1,000mg - 3,000mg should be good. Mine are 1000mg caps. They are best taken with meals and spread out throughout the day. I take one with breakfast and one with dinner. If you take too much I have heard it will delay OV though. I just went with the middle dose of 2,000 for that reason. 

It's working really awesome this month. I am really happy with the results. And will be ecstatic if it results in a baby!!


----------



## KTJ006

Hayaddie said:


> Awww MrsJ! You are having a shatty time! My hubby folded under pressure too the first time we tried SMEP SOOOOOO now I am a secret SMEPer! I just dont tell him anything about my cycle so he thinks its just his lucky week that we bd all the time! Of course the hard part is I haveto keep it up all month or else he will notice the sexy week! bahahaha! You just have to find what works for you guys :)

HAHA!! *Hayaddie *you are a sneaky little thing!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## Bride2b

snowflakes120 said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Ladies that take EPO what dose do you take? I forgot to take it yesterday with the surprise of AF arriving, but I cant remember what I should take. I've not taken it before, I brought some as I read about being good for CM but cant remember how much I should take. Each one is 500mg and the bottle says one a day. Is that enough? xx
> 
> I take 2,000mg a day. They say anywhere between 1,000mg - 3,000mg should be good. Mine are 1000mg caps. They are best taken with meals and spread out throughout the day. I take one with breakfast and one with dinner. If you take too much I have heard it will delay OV though. I just went with the middle dose of 2,000 for that reason.
> 
> It's working really awesome this month. I am really happy with the results. And will be ecstatic if it results in a baby!!Click to expand...

Oh thanks you. I took 1500 in the end - I didnt know it can delay ov! I dont want to do that anymore! I'm going to take soy to try and bring it forward! I hope it works even if it just helps with a bit of the good stuff! :winkwink:


----------



## jrowenj

I try and do the sneaky SMEP too! Men don't like being put on the spot, i suppose!!

Snowflake whats up with the negative OPK?! Did you drink a lot of water today?!?! Thats strange and annoying!!!!

Soo... i just went to the bathroom and I am annoyed because I had a huge, long string of EWCM when I wiped... ughhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! I HOPE and PRAY that the ewcm was there last night when we BD'd and that it is holding his little swimmers nice and cozy for a few days... i hope hope hope hope hope hope they are sticking around in there!!!!!!!!! Ughhh I am so sad now.... :cry:


----------



## shellideaks

I've been bad and done 2 more IC tests :shy:

I can actually see faint pink lines on both though (different brands of tests). Will try and upload a pic now, hopefully you can make it out.


----------



## shellideaks

Taken after 5 minutes but before 10 minutes. Blue handle one doesn't seem to show up as well in a picture but there is a visible line.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0333.JPG
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 21









IMG_0336.JPG
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## girlinyork

I see the line!! Wow!!


----------



## threemakefive

Jrow... I am doing alright :) just waiting lol 

Shelli---woooohoooo I can see the line again :)

and I love how half of us are secret smepers hahahahahahahaha that cracks me up but it totally works, men get all crazy if you stress them out lol


----------



## jrowenj

Shelliiiiiiiiiiiiiii- you are totally pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> Shelliiiiiiiiiiiiiii- you are totally pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eeeee I'm nervous! Not actually willing to say I am yet after last month. Hoping my lines get darker over the next few days, come Tuesday if all is well, I'll admit it then :thumbup:

Knew something was up when I cried over frozen bread earlier lmfao.


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Shelliiiiiiiiiiiiiii- you are totally pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Eeeee I'm nervous! Not actually willing to say I am yet after last month. Hoping my lines get darker over the next few days, come Tuesday if all is well, I'll admit it then :thumbup:
> 
> Knew something was up when I cried over frozen bread earlier lmfao.Click to expand...

hahahahahaha i forgot to comment on how funny that was that you threw it at the wall! hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


I sure hope this is a stickyyyy bean!!! This thread is having lots of baby dust luck!!!! I can't believe it!!!

SMEP has a 40 percent success rate each cycle, so this means that March should be bringing in a bunch of BFPs too!!!! we will all be preggers before we know it!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Shelliiiiiiiiiiiiiii- you are totally pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Eeeee I'm nervous! Not actually willing to say I am yet after last month. Hoping my lines get darker over the next few days, come Tuesday if all is well, I'll admit it then :thumbup:
> 
> Knew something was up when I cried over frozen bread earlier lmfao.Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahaha i forgot to comment on how funny that was that you threw it at the wall! hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I sure hope this is a stickyyyy bean!!! This thread is having lots of baby dust luck!!!! I can't believe it!!!
> 
> SMEP has a 40 percent success rate each cycle, so this means that March should be bringing in a bunch of BFPs too!!!! we will all be preggers before we know it!Click to expand...

OH looked at me like I was crazy lol. Then nearly cried twice in work over the stupidest things!

Me too, hoping I'll see a bit of progression on tomorrows test. Debating doing a FRER on Saturday too.

Yeah for sure we'll all be pregnant soon enough. SMEP kicks ass!!! :dance:


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Shelliiiiiiiiiiiiiii- you are totally pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Eeeee I'm nervous! Not actually willing to say I am yet after last month. Hoping my lines get darker over the next few days, come Tuesday if all is well, I'll admit it then :thumbup:
> 
> Knew something was up when I cried over frozen bread earlier lmfao.Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahaha i forgot to comment on how funny that was that you threw it at the wall! hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I sure hope this is a stickyyyy bean!!! This thread is having lots of baby dust luck!!!! I can't believe it!!!
> 
> SMEP has a 40 percent success rate each cycle, so this means that March should be bringing in a bunch of BFPs too!!!! we will all be preggers before we know it!Click to expand...
> 
> OH looked at me like I was crazy lol. Then nearly cried twice in work over the stupidest things!
> 
> Me too, hoping I'll see a bit of progression on tomorrows test. Debating doing a FRER on Saturday too.
> 
> Yeah for sure we'll all be pregnant soon enough. SMEP kicks ass!!! :dance:Click to expand...

:test: :test:


----------



## shellideaks

What, now lol?


----------



## jrowenj

Tomorrow morning with frer!


----------



## shellideaks

Ooooh see now I'm tempted. I'll pee in a cup and test with an IC. If I can see a line, I'll crack open a FRER too :D 

Off to bed now though. Have a good night everyone :) x


----------



## jrowenj

So im having issues...dh wants to bd but i feel sooooo weird like im raping him or something and its awkward with the cast and hes high on percs....what to do?!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> So im having issues...dh wants to bd but i feel sooooo weird like im raping him or something and its awkward with the cast and hes high on percs....what to do?!

Rape him. He wants it, you're giving it. I'm sure he won't complain, he's male :p

Go for it I say! x


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Ooooh see now I'm tempted. I'll pee in a cup and test with an IC. If I can see a line, I'll crack open a FRER too :D
> 
> Off to bed now though. Have a good night everyone :) x

Night!


----------



## Bride2b

shellideaks said:


> Taken after 5 minutes but before 10 minutes. Blue handle one doesn't seem to show up as well in a picture but there is a visible line.

yep its defo there hun :happydance: xxx


----------



## Beauts

fingers crossed for good news Shelli!


----------



## mrsjoannak

shellideaks said:


> Ooooh see now I'm tempted. I'll pee in a cup and test with an IC. If I can see a line, I'll crack open a FRER too :D
> 
> Off to bed now though. Have a good night everyone :) x

I LOVE IT! I have done this so many times! I am glad I am not alone 

Congrats - I see the lines now!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hey Jrow remember when you posted about your friend that was so insensitive?

The month before I was preg with our angel baby I posted as my facebook status that I had a feeling that it was not our month. Plain and simple- no details. We have been private about telling people we are trying. I had a not so close friend say well there is alway next month. Then she im'd me and said that she felt so bad that she said that without thinking that I could have been talking about TTC. I told her it was and kept it short. She then went on and on about all of the trouble she had TTC her daughter. If I ever needed anything I could call her. blah blah blah. 5 Minutes later- after she had been im-ing me about how hard it is for them to TTC and on and on she posted a pic of her hubs holding their daughter with a + then she has her hands in a heart on her belly = 4. YAY! Could the heifer not had warned me that just minutes after this heartfelt talk that she was going to make this announcement to the world? It felt like salt in a wound. 

Today she posted the same pic again with a new caption - We stand corrected the 4 is x'd out and their is a 5! YAY.

I am bitter and I know it.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Hey Jrow remember when you posted about your friend that was so insensitive?
> 
> The month before I was preg with our angel baby I posted as my facebook status that I had a feeling that it was not our month. Plain and simple- no details. We have been private about telling people we are trying. I had a not so close friend say well there is alway next month. Then she im'd me and said that she felt so bad that she said that without thinking that I could have been talking about TTC. I told her it was and kept it short. She then went on and on about all of the trouble she had TTC her daughter. If I ever needed anything I could call her. blah blah blah. 5 Minutes later- after she had been im-ing me about how hard it is for them to TTC and on and on she posted a pic of her hubs holding their daughter with a + then she has her hands in a heart on her belly = 4. YAY! Could the heifer not had warned me that just minutes after this heartfelt talk that she was going to make this announcement to the world? It felt like salt in a wound.
> 
> Today she posted the same pic again with a new caption - We stand corrected the 4 is x'd out and their is a 5! YAY.
> 
> I am bitter and I know it.

What is wrong with people?!?!?!?! Thats horrible! Its like she im'd you justto get info from you!!! What a bitch...

Sometimes feels like bad things happen togood ppl...its just not fair.

When i got pregnant all i could think of was omg how am i going to tell my bff whos been trying for 2 years without hurting her yet there are all these self absorbed bitches that dont think twice!


----------



## snowflakes120

Shelli - You are so knocked up girl! Totally can see the lines today! FRER tomorrow!!

Mrsj - That is totally rude and insensitive! I can't believe the nerve of some people!

Bride - Forgot to say that you have to stop the EPO once you OV. I'm sure you already know but just want to make sure!! It only delays OV if you take too much of it. So stick to your 1,500 and you should be fine!!

Jrow - I say go for it! How was your OPK today? So jealous of your ewcm string! I am just getting little tiny beads of it. Maybe I'm still too far away from OV to have the good stuff. I didn't drink a bunch of water at all today bc I knew I had to take my OPK. I guess I'm looking at more of a Sat/Sun OV day than Friday. It's all good. No stress!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Shelli - You are so knocked up girl! Totally can see the lines today! FRER tomorrow!!
> 
> Mrsj - That is totally rude and insensitive! I can't believe the nerve of some people!
> 
> Bride - Forgot to say that you have to stop the EPO once you OV. I'm sure you already know but just want to make sure!! It only delays OV if you take too much of it. So stick to your 1,500 and you should be fine!!
> 
> Jrow - I say go for it! How was your OPK today? So jealous of your ewcm string! I am just getting little tiny beads of it. Maybe I'm still too far away from OV to have the good stuff. I didn't drink a bunch of water at all today bc I knew I had to take my OPK. I guess I'm looking at more of a Sat/Sun OV day than Friday. It's all good. No stress!

My opk was soooooooo faint but i swear i had an inch long stretch of ewcm TWICE once at lik 6 then at 8! So, now i dont know what to do! According to smep i am not due for bd tonight...due to bd tomorrow and ov monday...but yhen why the ewcm today?! 

This is all so confusing!


----------



## snowflakes120

Let me join you in the confusion boat. I had a faint line OPK today. Decent CM. Supposed to be an off day on SMEP. I decided not to BD today even though I may regret it. I am so afraid that I am going to OV tomorrow and miss the day before OV again like I did last month. Oh well too late now. Even though I haven't got a positive OPK yet, I totally already have planned in my head to BD Fri, Sat & Sun. I should OV one of those days. And because I am skipping today - I am really hoping to OV Sat or Sun. Timing BD perfectly is for the birds. And I totally feel like I can't trust OPK's to let me know before hand - last month I got a + the same day as I OV'd - what kinda advanced notice is that??


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> So im having issues...dh wants to bd but i feel sooooo weird like im raping him or something and its awkward with the cast and hes high on percs....what to do?!

You should probably take advantage of him! :blush:

SHELLI YOU ARE TOTALLY PG!!!!! whooohooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Here's this mornings FRER. There is a line but it's not very dark. My wee wasn't the best this morning though so I'm hoping that's a part of it. I didn't even need to go when I got up and then I hardly went at all. 

I'm worrying about it being another chemical now. I wanna see some sort of progression :/
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0348.JPG
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## BeverleyLN

Totally seeing those lines Shelli!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think this is it!!!!!!!!!!! Try not to stress over lines just yet my 11 dpo was lighter than my 10 dpo!! 

Wait until Sunday (if you can) then do another frer the line will be darker!!

Jrow I hope you BD!!!!!!!!!! If he wants it let him have it! 

Try not to stress wit the OPKs snowflake just keep BDing EOD and it'll happen

Why are people so insensitive MrsJ!!!! Totally out of order if you ask me!

Mamaspath where are you??? Any updates?

Loving the sneaky approach Hayaddie!

Sending lot of :dust: out!!


----------



## auntylolo

Shelli, those lines would be enough for me!:happydance: you are totally up the spout! congrats x
cd8 for me today, probably going to start smep tomorrow or sunday, depending on when my cbfm starts asking for sticks and I get a high. I got a high from the first day last cycle and told hubby we will be starting this weekend, he's quite excited:blush:
jrow, did you bd? I could do with some of that percocet, just strap hubby to the bed and have my way with him whenever I feel like it :rofl:


----------



## shellideaks

I know, I'm terrible for stressing though. Had an argument with OH this morning cos he refused to look at the FRER at all. I was so pissed at him about it. Still not speaking now lol.

I'm gonna stop using FMU cos I don't think I get the best result with it. Gonna switch to afternoon so will do one tomorrow after work seeing as I'm not finishing until 8pm tonight.

:dust: to everyone. Hope you're all well :D x


----------



## KTJ006

*Shell *that is SOOOOO exciting! I say you wait a few more days then test again. The line is for sure to be darker!! And what's up with the hubby?? Maybe he is kinda scared? I know I'm the type that doesn't get my hopes up until I KNOW, so maybe that's him? Either way, YAAAAYY for you girlie! Can't wait to see what the next test brings.

*MrsJ*: I really don't understand some people. It's like they are either trying to rub something in your face, or they really are too ignorant to understand how their actions and words can affect other people. It's probably hard for them to understand our perspective on things, but that doesn't mean it's ok to be insensitive.

*Jrow*: What's the update? Did you and DH BD?? 

*Bev*: How are you feeling? My bloodwork came back yesterday and everything looked great! My HCG levels are right where they should be. Phew!

HIIIII to everyone else!! Running to a meeting so I will catch up with everyone soon. HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning ladies! I see lines too Shelli! Congrats girl!

AFM, trying my best to remain calm. I am totally regretting not BDing last night. And I am totally mad at myself for not doing another OPK last night too. I feel like I already messed everything up for this cycle. I just have this feeling that I am going to OV today and I already missed it. Both hubby and I are at work so we can't even BD til after work at 5. Ugh!! So mad at myself but need to let go because I can't change anything!! I am totally stressing!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Shelli my DH shouted at me the morning of 11 dpo because the line was lighter.... Made him say sorry the next day when my digi was positive I don't think I realised how the MC affected him too he didn't want to see faint lines again.... He's much better now the line is dark and the digi is 3+

Snowflake try not to stress and BD as soon as you can your still in with a chance!!

KTJ great news about your levels!! You have a sticky bean!!! We're going home tomorrow and I'm gonna call my GP Monday she was fantastic when I had my miscarriage and I'm going to request some blood work or maybe a scan, I don't know why but I've got this feeling that it might be twins! They run in both sides of DHs family and in my mums side too and I've figured that at 19 dpo my levels were at least 2000 otherwise I wouldn't have got a 3+ with my digi! We'll have to see I've been having a few cramps but they do feel like stretching cramps


----------



## jrowenj

Shelli dont stress. Youre only 9dpo!!! Its surprising you got lines soooo esrly so i guarantee come monday those lines are gonna be dark!

Ktj i am so thrilled about your blood work. I know youve been uneasy for 2 weeks and im happy for you :hugs:

Bev cant wait til your doc appt i know its gonna go great! Twins woukd be awesome!!!!

Snowflake dont sweat it!!! I bet you will ov tomorrow so get that bd in tonight. Also you bd'd wed night,right? So that sperm is still alive and if u ov todayy than youre good to go!

As for me last night wasnt a scheduled bd night. Tonight is cd 12...so, wetried lastnight anyway just bc we were curious if we could. Well tmi but dh was so high on percs that he had no trouble getting it up but he had a hardtime keeping it up and hard time finishing... so tmi im sorry but im not sure if any got in me bc it kinda started coming out of him after i gave up so we tried to get me back on him but im not sure if we got any in there!!! So, i kinda tried using my fingers...omg im so embarrassed and it was just plain weird and awkward!!!!!!!! I had slew of ewcm it was nuts so maybe the finger thing worked??????

Humiliatng !


----------



## Hayaddie

Lol Jrow you are so dedicated! Get it girl!


----------



## shellideaks

*KTJ*I think he's nervous to be honest. He saw the line last night pretty easily so he knows it was there this morning too. Last month when we got a line he got really excited and ahead of himself for me to go and have a chemical. He's never experienced a girlfriend being pregnant or even possibly being pregnant before so I think he's just keeping it all in until I'm 100% sure. He wants a baby just as much as I do but he doesn't want what happened last month to happen this month too.

Twins would be awesome Bev! They don't run in mine or OH's side of the family so very unlikey for me lol.

*Jrow* I'm sorry but that sounds so funny lol. Hopefully you got some of his swimmers up there! x

On a side note, I am feeling dreadful! Really bad headache, backache and I'm feeling extremely nauseous. I'll take it all as long as it's a sticky bean though.


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> *KTJ*I think he's nervous to be honest. He saw the line last night pretty easily so he knows it was there this morning too. Last month when we got a line he got really excited and ahead of himself for me to go and have a chemical. He's never experienced a girlfriend being pregnant or even possibly being pregnant before so I think he's just keeping it all in until I'm 100% sure. He wants a baby just as much as I do but he doesn't want what happened last month to happen this month too.
> 
> Twins would be awesome Bev! They don't run in mine or OH's side of the family so very unlikey for me lol.
> 
> *Jrow* I'm sorry but that sounds so funny lol. Hopefully you got some of his swimmers up there! x
> 
> On a side note, I am feeling dreadful! Really bad headache, backache and I'm feeling extremely nauseous. I'll take it all as long as it's a sticky bean though.

Awwwww hes totall just nervous! So cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> *KTJ*I think he's nervous to be honest. He saw the line last night pretty easily so he knows it was there this morning too. Last month when we got a line he got really excited and ahead of himself for me to go and have a chemical. He's never experienced a girlfriend being pregnant or even possibly being pregnant before so I think he's just keeping it all in until I'm 100% sure. He wants a baby just as much as I do but he doesn't want what happened last month to happen this month too.
> 
> Twins would be awesome Bev! They don't run in mine or OH's side of the family so very unlikey for me lol.
> 
> *Jrow* I'm sorry but that sounds so funny lol. Hopefully you got some of his swimmers up there! x
> 
> On a side note, I am feeling dreadful! Really bad headache, backache and I'm feeling extremely nauseous. I'll take it all as long as it's a sticky bean though.
> 
> Awwwww hes totall just nervous! So cute!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

It would be cute if I wasn't completely hormonal! Was stood in the kitchen crying my eyes out this morning after he left lol.


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> So im having issues...dh wants to bd but i feel sooooo weird like im raping him or something and its awkward with the cast and hes high on percs....what to do?!

DO IT! You can not rape the willing!


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> So im having issues...dh wants to bd but i feel sooooo weird like im raping him or something and its awkward with the cast and hes high on percs....what to do?!
> 
> DO IT! You can not rape the willing!Click to expand...

Read my follow up from this morning


----------



## BeverleyLN

Dont worry too much jrow after surgery and with him being on medication it's bound to cause a hiccup or two! Tomorrow get out your sexiest undies and see how that goes....

Sending sexy dust!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Shelli dont stress. Youre only 9dpo!!! Its surprising you got lines soooo esrly so i guarantee come monday those lines are gonna be dark!
> 
> Ktj i am so thrilled about your blood work. I know youve been uneasy for 2 weeks and im happy for you :hugs:
> 
> Bev cant wait til your doc appt i know its gonna go great! Twins woukd be awesome!!!!
> 
> Snowflake dont sweat it!!! I bet you will ov tomorrow so get that bd in tonight. Also you bd'd wed night,right? So that sperm is still alive and if u ov todayy than youre good to go!
> 
> As for me last night wasnt a scheduled bd night. Tonight is cd 12...so, wetried lastnight anyway just bc we were curious if we could. Well tmi but dh was so high on percs that he had no trouble getting it up but he had a hardtime keeping it up and hard time finishing... so tmi im sorry but im not sure if any got in me bc it kinda started coming out of him after i gave up so we tried to get me back on him but im not sure if we got any in there!!! So, i kinda tried using my fingers...omg im so embarrassed and it was just plain weird and awkward!!!!!!!! I had slew of ewcm it was nuts so maybe the finger thing worked??????
> 
> Humiliatng !

jrow-

BWAHAHAHA - the things we do for a baby! I can laugh because this was us on Wednesday! Hubs does not want to finish before I do- So he pulls out as fast as he can... and goes anyway. SO I did not finish and we probably did not introduce any sperm to my eggs either. I also tried manually. He was kinda like um... what are you doing? I seriously heard a record screech in my head. womp womp. 

So smile - I am sure we are not the first nor the last to do this. :thumbup:

Snow - there is still time so don't stress. When you see your hubs JUMP HIM! 

Shelli- I am so happy for you! I agree that your hubs maybe nervous. Guys are not good at talking about losses because they do not know how. I sat down and talked to my hubs and he pointed out that it is harder for guys because pregnancy becomes "real" to them when the baby is here. That is when they have the connection that we do from the beginning. He also told me that he even felt guilty showing how upset he was because he did not yet have the connection that I did. Things will blow over when you show him your darker test!

Kjt- looking good! Keep us posted.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I'm at work right now, so I'm lurking secretly lol. BUT, I just wanted to say congrats, Shell!! Yayayayayay! Lucky thread! Don't fret on the lines getting darker. It took until 14 DPO for my line to be as dark as the control. I'm 16 DPO now. 

I missed my AF yesterday! Whoo! I was so nervous. But she's a no show. On the 8th, I had went to the ER for pain (oh no) but I'm okay. They did blood work and an ultrasound (saw nothing of course) but my blood for 14 DPO is 253 mIU. So much better than the pathetic 5.74 mIU last time. 

I'll write more when I get home, but for now, I'm still going to lurk. It's weird writing on here while I'm at work (military). Hehe.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok so this is our first month to smep and our first month for OPK. I am on cd14 and here are 3 pics of my opk with 2mu. I swear I see the faintest line. I am thinking that I may wait until later this afternoon and take another? Is that dumb? Tonight is do it day and we have a sexy romantic date night planned... 

Really do not understand to the degree I wish I did the whole CM thing. Yesterday I had clear cm there was not a ton but it was thick, stringy and sticky.

the pics I took are with my phone I used the ivert on my phone to take the others.https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1792.jpg

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1791.jpg

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1789.jpg


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Mrsjo, it is not dumb at all to test twice a day. Heck, when I was getting closer to O, I started testing 3 times, if not more, a day! Definitely keep testing so you will not miss your surge!


----------



## jrowenj

Mrs J - omg... i was like so humiliated last night and SO happy that my hubby was drugged and possibly doesnt remember LMAO!!! He asked me this morning if he can put his swimmers into a cup and I can somehow insert them... im like OH EM GEE... I have no idea and maybe we should just wait until next month... he said it's worth it to not have to wait another month because he wants a baby so badly... so... i dunnooo what to think omg..

Also, that OPK is negative... the test line has to be as dark or darker than the test line to be positive... so weird, right?? I test 3 times a day because last month, the day before I ovulated, i had a faint line at 2pm a DARK line at 5 and NO line at 7pm so I don't wanna miss my positive!!!!!!

Keep testing... you should be getting your positive soon : ) It's also better to do the test after 2pm. Good luck!!

Lovebot - So exciting that your doing so well with the pregnancy!!!!! Are you going to name it SMEP like Bev?? hHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! What do you do in the air force? My DH is a navy vet : ) I make fun of him alll the time and say... hmmmm all those months on a boat with all those men... ive heard stories about those sailors! hhahahah!! I do love his cracker jack uniform though oww oww! My ex bf before DH was an air force man... love those men in uniforms SEXXXY!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

jrowenj said:


> Lovebot - So exciting that your doing so well with the pregnancy!!!!! Are you going to name it SMEP like Bev?? hHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! What do you do in the air force? My DH is a navy vet : ) I make fun of him alll the time and say... hmmmm all those months on a boat with all those men... ive heard stories about those sailors! hhahahah!! I do love his cracker jack uniform though oww oww! My ex bf before DH was an air force man... love those men in uniforms SEXXXY!!

Okay, I am :haha: here! That navy stereotype is sooooo funny! We Air Force folks laugh about it too, but hey, we get called the "Chair - Force" haha. I'm pretty much an emergency actions responder for the installation, the "eyes and ears" of our commander. A lot of it is top secret, so I can't even tell you the good stuff! I hate our dress uniform. We look like Smurfs! Aw, smurf it! I LOVE the navy's uniforms, and the Marine's dress uniforms. So sexy! And the Army's...everyone's but ours. 

My hubby look so good in his uniform (ABUs) but I look like a weirdo. And yes, this baby can be called SMEPpers, or Preseed lol! 

I've got my blood drawn today (48 hours from the last time) and I'm waiting on the results. Should have them on Monday.

I was reading through all of your stories of your insensitive "friends." How horrible. Do people not think? :growlmad:


----------



## snowflakes120

So I totally just got my positive OPK!! Is it 5:00 yet so I can get home from work and jump on my hubby??!! Sexy time!! 

Now my FX that OV is tomorrow and not today!!!

I too LOVE a man in uniform!!


----------



## mammaspath

Hi all! Sorry been busy with work and life!:wacko:

I read up on everyones posts!

CONGRATS SHELLI! AWESOME NEWS

JROWE- TAKE ADVANTAGE it will be a great story later

lovebot - yay! LIKIN THE NUMBERS

hello to everyone else!

Im kinda run down and out and sad face

i am not testing for another couple days.........still not feeling right but it may just be a bug going around and stress with lotsa stuff going on.


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebot i grew up next to mcguire afb and our church was full of sexy af men! I worked as a dental assistant that did all afb dental work and the dentist was an army vet and he used to tease yhe air force men and women about how when he got deployed to the desert he stayed in tents but the airforce stayed in 5 star hotels lmao!!!! 

Snowflake omg this is def your month!!!


----------



## auntylolo

Snowflake, yay for +ve opk, get to it :sex:
Mammaspath, hope it's that pregnancy bug I've been hearing about:haha:


----------



## shellideaks

I'm feeling more relaxed already. OH looked at my tests and made me do my other FRER when I got in from work seeing as my afternoon urine seems to be better.

So yeah, here's the test with the one from this morning. Gonna test with another FRER on Sunday and if it's darker then I think I'll be feeling fully relaxed with it all.

Hope you're all well and woohoo on your positive Snowflake. Get to BD'ing!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0357.JPG
File size: 61.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> I'm feeling more relaxed already. OH looked at my tests and made me do my other FRER when I got in from work seeing as my afternoon urine seems to be better.
> 
> So yeah, here's the test with the one from this morning. Gonna test with another FRER on Sunday and if it's darker then I think I'll be feeling fully relaxed with it all.
> 
> Hope you're all well and woohoo on your positive Snowflake. Get to BD'ing!

:dance:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Snow- I am excited for you! Go jump your hubby!

Mammas don't be sad

AFM- I had 2 OPK with faint lines and I just took a 3rd... and NOTHING. What is going on?


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Snow- I am excited for you! Go jump your hubby!
> 
> Mammas don't be sad
> 
> AFM- I had 2 OPK with faint lines and I just took a 3rd... and NOTHING. What is going on?

How long are your cycles?


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Snow- I am excited for you! Go jump your hubby!
> 
> Mammas don't be sad
> 
> AFM- I had 2 OPK with faint lines and I just took a 3rd... and NOTHING. What is going on?
> 
> How long are your cycles?Click to expand...

I have no idea. They vary. usually around 30. My last was 41 days - and it was super. :nope: 

Shelli- YOU ARE SO KNOCKED UP!!! Congrats


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Snow- I am excited for you! Go jump your hubby!
> 
> Mammas don't be sad
> 
> AFM- I had 2 OPK with faint lines and I just took a 3rd... and NOTHING. What is going on?
> 
> How long are your cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea. They vary. usually around 30. My last was 41 days - and it was super. :nope:
> 
> Shelli- YOU ARE SO KNOCKED UP!!! CongratsClick to expand...

Well if youre only on cd 14 than may not get your positive for a couple more days. Mines stillnegative too


----------



## jrowenj

Im depressed. Supposed to bd toniht....not gonna happen


----------



## BeverleyLN

Shellis got a bun in the oven!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
So happy for you!!! Do you want me to wait until your next test before marking you off as a BFP or do it now? Hunny get a digi tomorrow it's gonna be 'Pregnant'

Congrats on the positive OPK snowflake!!! Get to BDing!!!!!

Mamaspath keep your chin up girl! Think your next test is going to be very positive!!

Lovebot so happy your betas are good! Had a bit of cramping myself over the past week but DH is really starting to piss me off he wants to stay another week at his parents and I really need to see my GP he is really starting to piss me off!!!!

Jrow Hun keep calm and relax, BD when you can if you just think if this as a month off you might get a miracle!! Sending you tons of dust x x x


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Shellis got a bun in the oven!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> So happy for you!!! Do you want me to wait until your next test before marking you off as a BFP or do it now? Hunny get a digi tomorrow it's gonna be 'Pregnant'
> 
> Congrats on the positive OPK snowflake!!! Get to BDing!!!!!
> 
> Mamaspath keep your chin up girl! Think your next test is going to be very positive!!
> 
> Lovebot so happy your betas are good! Had a bit of cramping myself over the past week but DH is really starting to piss me off he wants to stay another week at his parents and I really need to see my GP he is really starting to piss me off!!!!
> 
> Jrow Hun keep calm and relax, BD when you can if you just think if this as a month off you might get a miracle!! Sending you tons of dust x x x

Thanks bev... dh has a catheter in his groin with meds that numb from thigh down so its kinda hard to bd. We take the catheter out sunday so i hope i ov late and we can bd sunday maybe. Hmph

Ugh tell dh you wanna go home lol!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Im depressed. Supposed to bd toniht....not gonna happen

awe.........sad face...........maybe early morning?:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## mammaspath

Shelli - I am so freakin excited for you!:bfp::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::crib::baby::baby:

okay really freakin excited!

AFM-stress just broke me------im having a pity party crying fit----life and ttc has just overwhelmed me right now. And I noticed creamy ewcm when ive been to the potty all day.....what the heck does that mean?!?:shrug:

thanks for all the support with my down in the dumps phase last couple days! i know we are all gonna be big fat pregnant ladies soon - this thread really is lucky!


----------



## threemakefive

Hey girls, glad all is well, shelli so excited for you...

And Mammas I am with you on the stress stuff lol that's why I havent been on here much, jsut so much going on, and my cycle is off from what it used to be and I have no idea what it is doing lol so i think a movie with oh and easy weekend will fix me right up :) Can't wait to see your positive..when are you testing?


----------



## Hayaddie

So... I just got home from The Vow... awww Channing Tatum you make me melt! I hope everyone had a lovely day... Jrow... what about using a turkey baster! bahahahaha!!

Congrats Shelli! woot woot!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> So... I just got home from The Vow... awww Channing Tatum you make me melt! I hope everyone had a lovely day... Jrow... what about using a turkey baster! bahahahaha!!
> 
> Congrats Shelli! woot woot!

He wants me too!


----------



## threemakefive

Hahaha jrow go for it couldn't hurt right lol and a bit more effective than a finger hahaha


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Hahaha jrow go for it couldn't hurt right lol and a bit more effective than a finger hahaha

Omgggg i cant!!!! On to next month for me!


----------



## shellideaks

Well seeing as I've just got this, I think you can add me as a BFP now. I still cant actually believe it, just shown the OH and he has this big goofy grin on his face lol. Thanks for all the congrats everyone :happydance:

Jrow I hope you get to BD soon. FX'd you ovulate a bit later if not!

Bev tell him you wanna go home already, you've been there for ages haha.

Mammaspath, looking forward to seeing your test too :)

As for everyone else, hope you're all fab! x
 



Attached Files:







DSC05399.JPG
File size: 114.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BeverleyLN

Congrats Shelli!!! Knew you was getting that BFP!!!!

Girls this is such a lucky thread!


----------



## jrowenj

Yayyyyyy shelliiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Woohoo Shelli so happy for u :)


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Wow, this is an AMAZING thread! 4 :bfp: !!! We need more, but I have a good feeling February is fertile! 

How's the SMEP going, ladies?

Hayaddie, I've heard The Vow wasn't all that good, but I've got that from the movie critic from HLN. What does he know? He's a guy! 

Mamaspath, I'm sorry you're so stressed. I'm beyond stressed as well, and my lips became all puffy and tender. It happens, which sucks because I look like I've got botox injections. lol. 

snow, is this your first time using OPKs? When I get my first OPK, I literally ovulate the same day. So BDing the same day is so important for me, and I stressed the hell out of my hubby last time. Those OPKs are a godsend, but also the devil! :growlmad:

jrow, did you manage to BD? Your man must be feeling a lot of pain right now. I feel bad. It's never fun to BD with pain. But I hope you do get some soon! 

Bev, why does your hubby want to stay at the parents for another week? When is your next appt? Hope you're feeling better - those cramps are scary!

threemakefive, how are ya, hon? 

*AFM*, I'm waiting on Monday to call my OB to make my first appt. The OB doctor there reviewed my files since I transferred clinics (the other OB clinic was okay, but eh) and said he wanted to see me soon. Now I'm waiting for the Tricare Authorization letter to make its way there. Stupid insurance. I love it, since it's free, but they take their time! And I'm high risk until I get an ultrasound that confirms that the bean is in the right place. Grr. But I shall be patient.


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Shelli!! Wonderful news!

Jrow - I have heard of girls putting their guys swimmers in one of those cups (Instead or Diva) . I guess it keeps them close to the cervix and supposed to work well. Just an idea. Hope your OV holds out a bit!

Addie - I totally loved The Vow too!

Mammas - Creamy CM is good! 

3makes5- Sorry your cycle is off. I think a relaxing weekend will be nice for you!

lovebot - Sorry about your puffy lips! Im sure you look like a housewife of Beverley Hills! I have been doing OPK's for over 6 months. Since the MC I seem to only get same day notice where before I got the day before notice!

Well, I def OV'd yesterday. No doubt about it. I added in 2 fake temps to see what would happen and FF confirmed yesterday. :( Bummed again this month. Can't believe that we missed the day before again!! I am kinda upset but realize I can't do anything about it and just hope for the best. I have never OV on CD14 ever and the past 2 months I have. So weird. Well next month I better get on odd days then - just in case. And what is up with only get a positive OPK the day of OV. How annoying! At least, I have the appt with the OBGYN the end of the month to discuss my concerns.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

snow, what "fake" temps do you put in? As long as they do keep increasing, then yep, you've ovulated. I always ovulate the same day as the positive OPK. It's a bit more stressful, but at least I know I'm right there. I didn't BD the day before ovulation. I ovulated on CD 10, and my BD days were: CD 5, 7, 8, 10, 11. It obviously worked! It's best to have sperm up there waiting, even if it's a couple of days before the egg is released.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Congrats Shelli!!!!! :happydance:

mammas- hope you are able to slow down and you get your bfp soon!

Jrow- How are things going? How is the hubby? Turkey baster? LOL I say do it!


Snow- did you BD? 

AFM- Had a great date night with the hubs. Things did not feel as pressured and forced. The only thing that happened that was a slight mood killer but then I thought about it was he saw a spot on my stomach and stopped that very second and said what is that? Oh yea I am a moley moley moley person. And I have a new large brown Mole on my stomach? We think it might be a mole? What the hell? How did I not see that before? So going to Doc on Monday to have it checked. But it did make me feel good that he would notice something like that- like he had memorized my body. So after I thought about it like that it was on like Donkey Kong.


edited- today is hubs b-day. We BD last night now he wants B-day BD... Have not take OPK yet... WHAT DO I DO?


----------



## Lovebotlass17

mrsjoannak said:


> AFM- Had a great date night with the hubs. Things did not feel as pressured and forced. The only thing that happened that was a slight mood killer but then I thought about it was he saw a spot on my stomach and stopped that very second and said what is that? Oh yea I am a moley moley moley person. And I have a new large brown Mole on my stomach? We think it might be a mole? What the hell? How did I not see that before? So going to Doc on Monday to have it checked. But it did make me feel good that he would notice something like that- like he had memorized my body. So after I thought about it like that it was on like Donkey Kong.
> 
> 
> edited- today is hubs b-day. We BD last night now he wants B-day BD... Have not take OPK yet... WHAT DO I DO?

That's odd. The mole, that is. It just appeared there overnight? How big is it? Since you're going to the doctor, you must think it's odd. I need to start checking my body out for weird growths. But I'm honestly too lazy. It is pretty cool your hubby is very familiar with your body to take notice. I hate when my hubby looks at my tummy, because I had a child not only a year ago! So it's still a bit flabby and I've got "Tiger Strips" AKA war wounds lol. But I know he still loves me. AWWWW! 

Happy birthday, MrJ! 
What CD are you on? I say BD anyway, especially if he is healthy and has normal swimmers. We didn't stay faithful to the SMEP plan.


----------



## Bride2b

Wow congrats Shelli :yellow:!!!!!! Its great seeing those little words!xxx

Snow - what days did you BD. You dont always have to BD the day before, the days running up to OV are just as good & so is the day of ov. Dont count yourself out yet hun! Have you seen the documentary 'The great sperm race?' The little :spermy: snuggle down and doze off until the egg gets released so even the couple of days before OV takes place as long as there are some snug little spermies getting cozy you still have a chance.

Jrow - I'm not sure sticking the cup up there would do it, I think the idea of ejaculation is to project them where they need to go. I'm not sure if there would be much success in doing the cup thing. I might be wrong! Have you got your +opk yet?

Mrsj - I would think its ok to bd, but I guess you would still need to bd tomorrow too. I guess it cant hurt?

Lovebot :happydance: I hate waiting for stuff thats on other peoples hands! Hope you get your appointment soon 

AFM - cycle day 4.....boring!!!! Cant wait for the action to start!!!!:sex:


----------



## shellideaks

Short reply but thanks everyone. I'm really made up although feeling terrible lol. I'm actually off to bed for a nap :p 

Will catch up with you all later! x


----------



## mrsjoannak

Lovebotlass17 said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> AFM- Had a great date night with the hubs. Things did not feel as pressured and forced. The only thing that happened that was a slight mood killer but then I thought about it was he saw a spot on my stomach and stopped that very second and said what is that? Oh yea I am a moley moley moley person. And I have a new large brown Mole on my stomach? We think it might be a mole? What the hell? How did I not see that before? So going to Doc on Monday to have it checked. But it did make me feel good that he would notice something like that- like he had memorized my body. So after I thought about it like that it was on like Donkey Kong.
> 
> 
> edited- today is hubs b-day. We BD last night now he wants B-day BD... Have not take OPK yet... WHAT DO I DO?
> 
> That's odd. The mole, that is. It just appeared there overnight? How big is it? Since you're going to the doctor, you must think it's odd. I need to start checking my body out for weird growths. But I'm honestly too lazy. It is pretty cool your hubby is very familiar with your body to take notice. I hate when my hubby looks at my tummy, because I had a child not only a year ago! So it's still a bit flabby and I've got "Tiger Strips" AKA war wounds lol. But I know he still loves me. AWWWW!
> 
> Happy birthday, MrJ!
> What CD are you on? I say BD anyway, especially if he is healthy and has normal swimmers. We didn't stay faithful to the SMEP plan.Click to expand...


HA HA tiger stripes! When I was pregnant with my son (he will be 5 next month... :sad2: ) I was HUGE! I first got stretch marks that looked like sun bursts with my belly button as the center. They stretched about 8 inches all the way around. THEN as if that was not enough I started splitting horizontally and they were also about 8 inches. My stomach was plaid. No Joke. At 32 weeks I went to the doc and was adamant that they induce - that something was not right. They said I was measuring big so they sent me in for a sono and if he weighed 8lbs they would take him. He weighed 7.5 lbs at 32 weeks. They did not take him. My water broke 2 days before my due date. They swore to me the whole time I was in labor that he was around 8lbs. WRONG. After 15 hours of labour and 2 1/2 hours of pushing I was sent back for a c-section... because "his head is turned funny and he can not come out." Turns out he was 10lbs 2.5 oz and 22 inches long. I did not have any health problems at all - he was just a huge baby. I know exactly what you mean with battle wounds! LOL.


----------



## snowflakes120

Mrsj - Holy cow! Big baby! 10 lbs! You are scaring me - I am a small woman - weight just barely 100 lbs and 5' tall. This is would not be good for me!! Yup, we BD'd - I was a bit late to wine tasting with my girls but I didn't care. BD was #1 priority yesterday!! Glad you are going to the Dr. Monday about your new mole. 

lovebot - I am so loving you right now! You are giving me hope. I am on the same exact schedule as you. I OV'd 14 and BD'd 8, 10, 12, 14, 15. I put in fake high temps for tomorrow and Monday on the chart to see what FF says and if it gives me crosshairs or whatever and then delete them after I see what happens. I am bad. I know.

Bride - I hope some of my hubbys swimmers were nice and cozy. I really do. 

Shelli - Have a good snooze!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

mrsjoannak said:


> HA HA tiger stripes! When I was pregnant with my son (he will be 5 next month... :sad2: ) I was HUGE! I first got stretch marks that looked like sun bursts with my belly button as the center. They stretched about 8 inches all the way around. THEN as if that was not enough I started splitting horizontally and they were also about 8 inches. My stomach was plaid. No Joke. At 32 weeks I went to the doc and was adamant that they induce - that something was not right. They said I was measuring big so they sent me in for a sono and if he weighed 8lbs they would take him. He weighed 7.5 lbs at 32 weeks. They did not take him. My water broke 2 days before my due date. They swore to me the whole time I was in labor that he was around 8lbs. WRONG. After 15 hours of labour and 2 1/2 hours of pushing I was sent back for a c-section... because "his head is turned funny and he can not come out." Turns out he was 10lbs 2.5 oz and 22 inches long. I did not have any health problems at all - he was just a huge baby. I know exactly what you mean with battle wounds! LOL.

OMG! 10 pound baby? some babies are just huge, but that is amazing! and scary, but you are THE Tiger Mom! Fierce and strong, and that baby is so lucky to have you as a momma! You breed them strong! lol 



snowflakes120 said:


> lovebot - I am so loving you right now! You are giving me hope. I am on the same exact schedule as you. I OV'd 14 and BD'd 8, 10, 12, 14, 15. I put in fake high temps for tomorrow and Monday on the chart to see what FF says and if it gives me crosshairs or whatever and then delete them after I see what happens. I am bad. I know.

I told you! I did A LOT of researching, and depending on the envirnment, sperm can live in a woman (lol) for up to 5 days. FF even said my BD schedule was "high" for pregnancy, so that's great! I have my fingers and toes and arms and legs crossed for you, hon. Do not stress about that department. You have done great! Now just time to relax, or try to. :)



shellideaks said:


> Short reply but thanks everyone. I'm really made up although feeling terrible lol. I'm actually off to bed for a nap :p
> 
> Will catch up with you all later! x

:hugs: I am still so excited and happy for you! Yay! Have a great nap! That's the first thing I did when I found out, after eating McDonalds. It was amazing!



Bride2b said:


> Lovebot :happydance: I hate waiting for stuff thats on other peoples hands! Hope you get your appointment soon
> 
> AFM - cycle day 4.....boring!!!! Cant wait for the action to start!!!!:sex:

Thanks, bride! How long do you usually have AF for? She should be out the door soon, and then you'll be able to start all the fun. I'll be stalking your chart :)


----------



## jrowenj

You gals are awful chatty for a saturday!!!

Snow - you TOTALLY can get pregnant from having those swimmers sittin in there waiting from the other night!! Don't worry!!!!!

Lovebot - can't wait til you get your first scan and docs say that everything is A OK... although we all know you have a perfectly healthy little bean in there!!

MrsJ - Hmmmm I say go for the double header and give MrJ a Bday BD!! PS.. 10 lb baby... holy canoli!!!!!!!!! 

Hayaddie - thinkin you will get your +opk soon?!?!

My update... well, no BD for us last night even though we were scheduled... hubby is having a hard time getting it up with all these numbing agents and percocets! Ughhh!!! I still have a TON of EWCM and I am getting discouraged... My friend told me to use the injector thingy that comes with the pre-seed and fill it up with hubbys little guys... but i dont even think he can get to that point! Here is what I am hoping... We did BD Wednesday night and if sperm can live up to 5 days... perhaps I have a chance... ??? What do you think?! Orrrr... pray that i ovulate LATE and hubby will be feeling better by Monday (that is when he stops the numbing medication)

I guess I am relaxed about it because I know this month is a "wash" but still kinda sucks that I have to wait another month...


----------



## KTJ006

shellideaks said:


> Well seeing as I've just got this, I think you can add me as a BFP now. I still cant actually believe it, just shown the OH and he has this big goofy grin on his face lol. Thanks for all the congrats everyone :happydance:
> 
> Jrow I hope you get to BD soon. FX'd you ovulate a bit later if not!
> 
> Bev tell him you wanna go home already, you've been there for ages haha.
> 
> Mammaspath, looking forward to seeing your test too :)
> 
> As for everyone else, hope you're all fab! x


YAAaY *shelli*!!! Such a lucky thread!!!


----------



## jrowenj

This is NEGATIVE, right??? ughhhh I have a feeling I will get my positive tomorrow and Ovulate on Monday! Poooopyyyy!


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> View attachment 338724
> 
> 
> This is NEGATIVE, right??? ughhhh I have a feeling I will get my positive tomorrow and Ovulate on Monday! Poooopyyyy!

Looks to me like its *almost* there! Hope hubby starts to feel better so you can get some serious action in!!!!x


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 338724
> 
> 
> This is NEGATIVE, right??? ughhhh I have a feeling I will get my positive tomorrow and Ovulate on Monday! Poooopyyyy!
> 
> Looks to me like its *almost* there! Hope hubby starts to feel better so you can get some serious action in!!!!xClick to expand...

Ughhhh!!!! Thanks.... not sure what to do :dohh::wacko::shrug:


----------



## Bride2b

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Thanks, bride! How long do you usually have AF for? She should be out the door soon, and then you'll be able to start all the fun. I'll be stalking your chart :)

Af is here for about 5-6 days, I would say more like 6 now-a-days! Urgh just want to hurry up and get :sex:. i've been looking at charts on FF for people who use fertility monitors, some of them are so far off their peak/+ opk when they bd no wonder they get BFN! Some of the BFP though BD every other day - SMEP basically, so thats really encouraging. I'm going bd every other day until the CBFM shows peak the BD the 2 peak days and the day after that. Hopefully that'll do it. I'm not going to tell OH about smep, but will tell him I'm back using CBFM as he kind of gets that when theres an egg we must :sex: I dont want to overload him with all this TTC stuff, I think it kind of takes the magic away....and I want him to be under the impression that it is all magic!


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 338724
> 
> 
> This is NEGATIVE, right??? ughhhh I have a feeling I will get my positive tomorrow and Ovulate on Monday! Poooopyyyy!
> 
> Looks to me like its *almost* there! Hope hubby starts to feel better so you can get some serious action in!!!!xClick to expand...
> 
> Ughhhh!!!! Thanks.... not sure what to do :dohh::wacko::shrug:Click to expand...

I dunno either!!!:dohh::wacko: Maybe give it another go tomorrow - if OH is up to it :winkwink:


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> You gals are awful chatty for a saturday!!!
> 
> Snow - you TOTALLY can get pregnant from having those swimmers sittin in there waiting from the other night!! Don't worry!!!!!
> 
> Lovebot - can't wait til you get your first scan and docs say that everything is A OK... although we all know you have a perfectly healthy little bean in there!!
> 
> MrsJ - Hmmmm I say go for the double header and give MrJ a Bday BD!! PS.. 10 lb baby... holy canoli!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hayaddie - thinkin you will get your +opk soon?!?!
> 
> My update... well, no BD for us last night even though we were scheduled... hubby is having a hard time getting it up with all these numbing agents and percocets! Ughhh!!! I still have a TON of EWCM and I am getting discouraged... My friend told me to use the injector thingy that comes with the pre-seed and fill it up with hubbys little guys... but i dont even think he can get to that point! Here is what I am hoping... We did BD Wednesday night and if sperm can live up to 5 days... perhaps I have a chance... ??? What do you think?! Orrrr... pray that i ovulate LATE and hubby will be feeling better by Monday (that is when he stops the numbing medication)
> 
> I guess I am relaxed about it because I know this month is a "wash" but still kinda sucks that I have to wait another month...


I dont know when I am getting my positive OPK! I have been doing them every day and then leaving them in a drawer so I can see what they look like next to eachother and when I looked at them this afternoon the one that I did around 11 had darkened up almost to a positive! Does it still count if it didnt look like that in the first minute-ish that I did it?? I am so confused lol. I am not cramping or anything but my CM is picking up quite a bit...


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks Snow, it has been relaxing and productive so far....

Lovebot I am good...just being impatient lol waiting for af to arrive...wish she would jsut hurry up so I can move on to next month... 5 weeks today since she arrived last...so really hope she comes soon :) 

Glad everyone is having a good weekend can't wait to see what next month will bring for all the rest left, I forsee lots more bfp's coming to this thread :) seems statistic held true we've had about 40 percent success this month between all of us :) Now 40 percent next month and we will be doing good


----------



## Beauts

Hey gals!! Just popping by! Waiting to ovulate - probably next weekend...this cycle seems to be going by at a snails pace!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> View attachment 338724
> 
> 
> This is NEGATIVE, right??? ughhhh I have a feeling I will get my positive tomorrow and Ovulate on Monday! Poooopyyyy!

I think you still have a couple days til dark pos. I think you might be good on bd timing and Oing late :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie i save mine too! Id say whatever color the line is when it dries is the end result!

3makes5 im hoping to ovulate tuesday!! Im scheduled for monday. Fx!!!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowe- ive never used those tests before but the color looks dark enough - thickness? idk......id get it on anyway.......its a good exuse - as if you need one lol!

afm - crampy, and feeling lotsa wetness down there......idk ive never paid so much attention to my body before! UGH! I OFFICIALLY hate the tww! UM......angy face!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowe- ive never used those tests before but the color looks dark enough - thickness? idk......id get it on anyway.......its a good exuse - as if you need one lol!
> 
> afm - crampy, and feeling lotsa wetness down there......idk ive never paid so much attention to my body before! UGH! I OFFICIALLY hate the tww! UM......angy face!

Too bad my hubbys meds are not allowing us to bd... not happy

When are u testing again?!


----------



## Hayaddie

Well mine was pretty dark and hubby is at a Bachelor party tonight so no BD for us :(


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Well mine was pretty dark and hubby is at a Bachelor party tonight so no BD for us :(

Noooooooooo but you bd last nigh?


----------



## mammaspath

I'm gonna take a test in the morning......


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> I dont know when I am getting my positive OPK! I have been doing them every day and then leaving them in a drawer so I can see what they look like next to eachother and when I looked at them this afternoon the one that I did around 11 had darkened up almost to a positive! Does it still count if it didnt look like that in the first minute-ish that I did it?? I am so confused lol. I am not cramping or anything but my CM is picking up quite a bit...


Hayaddie- I am wondering this too. I took a test and left it on the counter next to the other 5. At 4:00pm it was blank (except for the c line). When we got home at 10:00 the line was there and just as dark as the c line. What does that mean? Does it count? No cramping here either but cm is picking up. 

I hope it means we will o soo and hurry up and get knocked up!

Nervous that we had a bday BD today as it was not a smep day...


----------



## mrsjoannak

mammaspath said:


> I'm gonna take a test in the morning......

fingers crossed I hope you are BFP#5!


----------



## Bride2b

Ladies I know my IC opks say not to read after 30 mins. I'm not experienced using them and gave up using them last month as wasn't getting anything near a pos ( as I ov'd) way after I usually do. Xx


----------



## auntylolo

My opks say not to read after 10 minutes, but I used to keep them to look for a progression pattern and the colour/depth didn't change, so I would say you're ok to check them hours later:thumbup:
Mammaspath, fxd for you hun xx
Jrow, sounds weird, but here's hoping you o late! How's hubby?
Afm, I'm confused as to what to do:wacko: I'm cd10 today and was expecting to get a high on my cbfm which is when I said I'd start smep. But, I only got a low:shrug: if we don't start today, I definitely want to start tomorrow, so I want to know, wwyd? Bare in mind, my main worry about smep is wearing hubby out too soon:dohh: especially since he doesn't have a high drive to start with and has been pretty ill recently. So, start tonight or tomorrow? Oh, and hubby has renamed smep to "operation in the trenches: soldiers ready!" as it sounds a bit more manly! :rofl:


----------



## shellideaks

Morning all. I slept for 12 hours solid last night. I'm absolutely exhausted. Happy though. I have to agree that SMEP is awesome and the fact it has a higher success rate than normal TTC is great! :)

*Jrow* I hope you O late this month and get another chance to BD before you do. If not, like everyone has said the sperm can live up to 5 days so you could still be in with a chance!

*mammaspath* I'm looking forward to seeing your test today :)

*auntylolo* I don't really understand the CBFM but if you're worried about tiring your hubby out I'd maybe wait until you do get a high. If you've been using it before, go with what you think is best.

Everyone seems to be nearing ovulation at the same time lol. I hope you all get a BD in soon and catch those eggs :D :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bride2b

Lolo have you used it for a few months? If so do you know when it usually goes from high to peak? If you have a few high days before the peak then maybe start smep once you get your first high, make sure you then DTD on the 2 peak days & day after, that's personally what I would do xx


----------



## auntylolo

This is my 3rd month using it, last month it asked for the first stick on cd9 and I got a high straight away but then didn't get a peak until cd18 or 19, so I'm thinking maybe I'll get my first high tomorrow because I know it likes to do 2 lows, 5 highs, 2 peaks and then another high, using 10 sticks. I think we'll start it tonight just to be safe and then it means valentines day is a sexy night too!


----------



## snowflakes120

Eeeerrrrrrgggggg!!! So my temp went down today! I totally was expecting it to go up indicating OV. But holy crap... it went down. So now when I enter in 3 more future fake temps it says today is OV day. 

So confused. My CM is barely there now - prolly cause I stopped the EPO on Friday. I did another OPK today and it is super positive - I didn't do one yesterday at all. So I guess today is the day. We BD'd yesterday AM and TMI - we took a shower together around 6 and one thing lead to another and we BD'd again just for fun because I figured I already OV'd. I am sure though that that one is a wash (no pun intended) as I was standing and by the end his swimmers were falling out of me!

I guess we'll BD again this afternoon - I need to give hubby's swimmers some time to replenish. Was totally not expecting this...


----------



## jrowenj

Snowflake no pun intended rotfl!!!!!!! You are totally gonna get that egg this month!!!!!!!

Shelli sounds like you are super preggo! So happy for you!

We tried to bd last night but dh is completely numb from waste down. Done his meds today! So gonna bd tonight hopefully!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Good Luck Jrow!


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> I'm gonna take a test in the morning......

so....how did it go?!?!? :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna take a test in the morning......
> 
> so....how did it go?!?!? :)Click to expand...

Ditto!


----------



## threemakefive

Jrow I bet tuesday will be the day :) woohoo hope you catch that egg 

Snow I must say the pun was great even if unintended lol and I'm sure at least one spermy got up to that egg one way or another :) I bet you will get your bfp this month...now onto your dreaded tww!!! Fxed

Afm--2 days of my monthly breakout, I should start any time now as normally a few days after i breakout I get af then two days after af starts it clears up...if I don't get af and it clears up I will be at a loss, as the only time it cleared and didnt have af was when I became pregnant...so now the waiting continues lol my tww has now turned into 3.....


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Jrow I bet tuesday will be the day :) woohoo hope you catch that egg
> 
> Snow I must say the pun was great even if unintended lol and I'm sure at least one spermy got up to that egg one way or another :) I bet you will get your bfp this month...now onto your dreaded tww!!! Fxedave
> 
> Afm--2 days of my monthly breakout, I should start any time now as normally a few days after i breakout I get af then two days after af starts it clears up...if I don't get af and it clears up I will be at a loss, as the only time it cleared and didnt have af was when I became pregnant...so now the waiting continues lol my tww has now turned into 3.....


Have you been bding in case you ovulated late???

I still have a ton of cm but it changed from ewcm to non stretchy...confused


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Jrow I bet tuesday will be the day :) woohoo hope you catch that egg
> 
> Snow I must say the pun was great even if unintended lol and I'm sure at least one spermy got up to that egg one way or another :) I bet you will get your bfp this month...now onto your dreaded tww!!! Fxedave
> 
> Afm--2 days of my monthly breakout, I should start any time now as normally a few days after i breakout I get af then two days after af starts it clears up...if I don't get af and it clears up I will be at a loss, as the only time it cleared and didnt have af was when I became pregnant...so now the waiting continues lol my tww has now turned into 3.....
> 
> 
> Have you been bding in case you ovulated late???
> 
> I still have a ton of cm but it changed from ewcm to non stretchy...confusedClick to expand...

yeah we have been bding....not intentionally as I just kinda gave up this cycle and we just been doing whatever lol but I didn't really keep track lol so I'd say the most time we've gone between bd's is thirty-six hours at one point but mostly everyother day....so we shall see..... 

well the change can sometimes happen like that then go right back to ewcm right before O...I've had that happen before :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Jrow I bet tuesday will be the day :) woohoo hope you catch that egg
> 
> Snow I must say the pun was great even if unintended lol and I'm sure at least one spermy got up to that egg one way or another :) I bet you will get your bfp this month...now onto your dreaded tww!!! Fxedave
> 
> Afm--2 days of my monthly breakout, I should start any time now as normally a few days after i breakout I get af then two days after af starts it clears up...if I don't get af and it clears up I will be at a loss, as the only time it cleared and didnt have af was when I became pregnant...so now the waiting continues lol my tww has now turned into 3.....
> 
> 
> Have you been bding in case you ovulated late???
> 
> 
> I still have a ton of cm but it changed from ewcm to non stretchy...confusedClick to expand...
> 
> yeah we have been bding....not intentionally as I just kinda gave up this cycle and we just been doing whatever lol but I didn't really keep track lol so I'd say the most time we've gone between bd's is thirty-six hours at one point but mostly everyother day....so we shall see.....
> 
> well the change can sometimes happen like that then go right back to ewcm right before O...I've had that happen before :)Click to expand...

So i guess you will know in a few days!

I never really paid much attention to my cm...ifx!


----------



## jrowenj

This OPK was taken at 1:45 in the afternoon... Do you ladies think it will be positive later this evening and most likely Ov tomorrow?? Or do you think I have some hope and maybe it will not be positive until tomorrow and Ov Tuesday??????


----------



## mammaspath

test today.....BFN! WAH! :(


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> test today.....BFN! WAH! :(

Nooooooo..... you still early though!


----------



## shellideaks

*mammaspath* there's still chance yet :)

*Jrow* I don't think your test looks that dark, I don't think it'll be positive by later today personally. Fingers crossed for tomorrow! x


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Well mine was pretty dark and hubby is at a Bachelor party tonight so no BD for us :(
> 
> Noooooooooo but you bd last nigh?Click to expand...

Nope it's been two days now!! Ahhhh! I'm about OPK so we will see what that says... Hopefully I haven't missed it, I don't think I have FXed!


----------



## jrowenj

Shelli im hoping and praying!!!!!

Hayaddie lemm know how opk goes!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> View attachment 339165
> 
> View attachment 339166
> 
> 
> This OPK was taken at 1:45 in the afternoon... Do you ladies think it will be positive later this evening and most likely Ov tomorrow?? Or do you think I have some hope and maybe it will not be positive until tomorrow and Ov Tuesday??????

I'm guessing you will O on tuesday :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 339165
> 
> View attachment 339166
> 
> 
> This OPK was taken at 1:45 in the afternoon... Do you ladies think it will be positive later this evening and most likely Ov tomorrow?? Or do you think I have some hope and maybe it will not be positive until tomorrow and Ov Tuesday??????
> 
> I'm guessing you will O on tuesday :)Click to expand...

Taking another opk at 6.... keep ya posted!


----------



## mammaspath

shellideaks said:


> *mammaspath* there's still chance yet :)
> 
> *Jrow* I don't think your test looks that dark, I don't think it'll be positive by later today personally. Fingers crossed for tomorrow! x

goodness i hope so!

Anyone here do cervical checks? i have never before:shrug:


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> *mammaspath* there's still chance yet :)
> 
> *Jrow* I don't think your test looks that dark, I don't think it'll be positive by later today personally. Fingers crossed for tomorrow! x
> 
> goodness i hope so!
> 
> Anyone here do cervical checks? i have never before:shrug:Click to expand...

Nope.cant help ya. Sorry


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> *mammaspath* there's still chance yet :)
> 
> *Jrow* I don't think your test looks that dark, I don't think it'll be positive by later today personally. Fingers crossed for tomorrow! x
> 
> goodness i hope so!
> 
> Anyone here do cervical checks? i have never before:shrug:Click to expand...

Ive done it like 2 months....so not great at it lol but i kinda got the gist of it....lol


----------



## Hayaddie

mammaspath said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> *mammaspath* there's still chance yet :)
> 
> *Jrow* I don't think your test looks that dark, I don't think it'll be positive by later today personally. Fingers crossed for tomorrow! x
> 
> goodness i hope so!
> 
> Anyone here do cervical checks? i have never before:shrug:Click to expand...

Nope I think that would freak me out alittle.... lol!!

So my OPK at like 3 turned pretty dark like right away... I am going to take another after dinner! Im getting excited! I never see a positive OPK!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> *mammaspath* there's still chance yet :)
> 
> *Jrow* I don't think your test looks that dark, I don't think it'll be positive by later today personally. Fingers crossed for tomorrow! x
> 
> goodness i hope so!
> 
> Anyone here do cervical checks? i have never before:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope I think that would freak me out alittle.... lol!!
> 
> So my OPK at like 3 turned pretty dark like right away... I am going to take another after dinner! Im getting excited! I never see a positive OPK!Click to expand...

Yeaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG we may ovulate on the same day! hahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

Here is the story... top OPK was at 2pm. Bottom OPK was at 5:30! I showed it to my husband and he was like... LET'S GO! We are doing this!!! 

His meds are starting to wear off, so we were able to :sex: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It was A LOT... i repeat.. A LOT of work and took a while, but we did it!!!!! 

TMI ALERT** I had to be on top (obviously) so just to be double sure that we got all those little suckers to stay in and defy gravity, he stayed in for a minute or two and then I laid on my back with legs elevated and... well... gave myself a big "O" :coolio: because i heard that it helps bring the :swimmers: closer????

Also TMI*** I had sooo much freakin ewcm it was AHHMAHHZING!

I hope we made a baby because that was a HUGE effort! I swear!!!! I dont think he is gonna be able to BD again tomorrow... so, im hoping tonight was THE NIGHT! 

Poor DH is now on the couch :sleep:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray!! Such great news Jrow! 

Addie - Happy for your positive OPK!!

Look all 3 of us got our positive OPK's today. Now we can all stress in the 2ww together!! It's been an eventful weekend...


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Hooray!! Such great news Jrow!
> 
> Addie - Happy for your positive OPK!!
> 
> Look all 3 of us got our positive OPK's today. Now we can all stress in the 2ww together!! It's been an eventful weekend...

Omg i forgot you got urs today!! Lets stay strong, gals!

Im still thinkin mine is a little light... but last month i charted and that was the darkest i got so now fx!


----------



## Hayaddie

Bahahahaha look at you Jrow! Takin care of business! Lol! I'm actually ready for the tww this time... So far the month is flying by and I haven't gotten too crazy about ttc! Bring on the tww snowflake!


----------



## threemakefive

Jrow...nicely done...I would have done the same!!!! I bet you all three get your bfp's the same day too :) Gl ladies


----------



## jrowenj

Lmao!!!!!!!! Ifeel so dirty!


----------



## jrowenj

Still not sure if that was my positive opk!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Bahahahaha look at you Jrow! Takin care of business! Lol! I'm actually ready for the tww this time... So far the month is flying by and I haven't gotten too crazy about ttc! Bring on the tww snowflake!

I agree! This 2ww is gonna fly! Esp since we r in it 2gether


----------



## mrsjoannak

WOO HOO! Look at you Jrow! Getting the job done.

Snow and Hayaddie and Jrow - It is pretty awesome that you all got your positive or maybe positive O. I am still unsure about this whole thing. Bought more OPKs today because I had peed on everything in this house... Bought the Target brand that is just a little strip. It had 2 lines immediately but it was not as dark or darker than the C line but close. I wish they made them where the stick would just turn a certain color - maybe even glow if it was the magical time. Maybe it could even play Marvin Gayes Lets get it on and a disco ball could pop out. Then I would _really_ know. 

MrJ thinks he may be getting sick.:dohh: I am hoping not. It is really going to screw things up... And I am a bitch for thinking that way... but damnit we have a plan. :smug: I know the kid is boogery so he probably is.


----------



## jrowenj

Mrsj. I just peed myself :rofl:


----------



## Hayaddie

Hahahaha MrsJ! So I totally have a positive OPK! I cannot believe I am so excited over an ovulation test! It's the little things I guess! :) I told hubby to meet me in the love palace as soon as his show is over... I am off work tomorrow so I suppose I can stay up a little later :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> Hahahaha MrsJ! So I totally have a positive OPK! I cannot believe I am so excited over an ovulation test! It's the little things I guess! :) I told hubby to meet me in the love palace as soon as his show is over... I am off work tomorrow so I suppose I can stay up a little later :)

WOO HOO Go GET.IT.ON.


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Hahahaha MrsJ! So I totally have a positive OPK! I cannot believe I am so excited over an ovulation test! It's the little things I guess! :) I told hubby to meet me in the love palace as soon as his show is over... I am off work tomorrow so I suppose I can stay up a little later :)

Lmaooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> Hahahaha MrsJ! So I totally have a positive OPK! I cannot believe I am so excited over an ovulation test! It's the little things I guess! :) I told hubby to meet me in the love palace as soon as his show is over... I am off work tomorrow so I suppose I can stay up a little later :)

Did you hear Marvin when you got your positive? Was a disco ball present?:loopy::rofl:


----------



## Hayaddie

I defiantly heard a whisper of "Let's get it onnnnnnn".... That could have been my husband though ;)


----------



## threemakefive

You fiesty ovulators are killin me hahahahhahahahhahahahah GL girlies...now get off (here) and go get off (in bed)


----------



## jrowenj

Omg lolololololol


----------



## BeverleyLN

Lmao!!!! Girls I have such a good feeling about this month for you! 3 of you all Ov on the same day!!!!

Sending lots of :dust:

So I'm HOME!!!! That's also why I haven't been on no internet! Grrrrr getting it sorted today.

Calling up my GP today and see what she says.... Need some sort of confirmation whether it be a beta check of a U/S.....

Will keep you updated!!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> Here is the story... top OPK was at 2pm. Bottom OPK was at 5:30! I showed it to my husband and he was like... LET'S GO! We are doing this!!!
> 
> His meds are starting to wear off, so we were able to :sex: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It was A LOT... i repeat.. A LOT of work and took a while, but we did it!!!!!
> 
> TMI ALERT** I had to be on top (obviously) so just to be double sure that we got all those little suckers to stay in and defy gravity, he stayed in for a minute or two and then I laid on my back with legs elevated and... well... gave myself a big "O" :coolio: because i heard that it helps bring the :swimmers: closer????
> 
> Also TMI*** I had sooo much freakin ewcm it was AHHMAHHZING!
> 
> I hope we made a baby because that was a HUGE effort! I swear!!!! I dont think he is gonna be able to BD again tomorrow... so, im hoping tonight was THE NIGHT!
> 
> Poor DH is now on the couch :sleep:

That sounds like a good method to me Jrow. That's exactly what I did after BDing. I'd keep my legs up for 20 minutes and make sure I orgasmed in that time to suck them all up. Obviously worked for me so hopefully it will for you too!

Can't believe 3 of you ovulated on the same day. How mental is that lol. :dust: to you all!

Bet you're glad to be home now Bev! Hope the doctors get an appointment sorted for you soon :) 

AFM I don't think I'm gonna call my doctors until I'm 6 weeks. Done another FRER yesterday and the line was a lot darker than Friday nights so I'm happy with that. I did ring up Clearblue this morning cos I wanna do another digi once I'm 5 weeks to make sure it says 3 weeks + but I don't wanna pay for another test lmao. I told em it was faulty and they're posting me another out. I figure I've paid enough for those damn things these past few months :rofl:


----------



## auntylolo

:haha: good for you shelli, they can afford to lose one!:thumbup:
hayaddie, jrow and snowflake I'm so jealous of you all o'ing already:blush: my cbfm seems like it's lost the plot cos it gave me another low today:dohh: hubby asked where that leaves us with regards to the plan, so I told him we just keep going on incase it sneaks up on us! who else is waiting for ovulation?


----------



## Bride2b

I'm waiting....well I'm waiting to get going!! The CBFM instructions say it'll ask for the first stick cd6, but it didn't. I reset it properly so not sure why it didn't ask for one. Confused! Actually having said that I think I switched it on past the window when I set it....could that be why? I forgot it would ask at cd6 for the first cycle....it used to ask me at cd9 when I used one before!
I need to book in a smear test...not sure when to do it as with smep I don't really want to book one and it be on a day after a bd day.... May see if I can get one this week before we get into an serious bd action around high fertility!


----------



## snowflakes120

Haha. You girls were making me LOL. So true though about the OPK's. I wish those CB smiley OPK's weren't like the price of gold or else I would buy them as they seem much easier to read. Circle - no; smiley - yes. 

Totally got my temp raise today. I am officially in the TWW. Going to not obsess about symptoms this month! I drove myself crazy last cycle.


----------



## jrowenj

Bev - glad youre home!

Snowflake- 2ww here we come! I think we will be much more relaxed this time! I didnt chart temps this time so im gonna assume my pos opk means im ov today, right? 

Auntylolo do you usually ovulate before cd 14?????

Shelli glad to hear ur test got darker! Hilarious how you duped frer! Hilarious and genius!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Bev - I am glad you made it home. I hope everything with the GP goes well.

Shelli- LMAO! Seriously- If you are anything like me you could have already bought a fat piece of the company with all the money you spent on tests! They can afford to send you a freebie. :) I am glad it is getting darker!

auntylolo- Just keep after it and hopefully you will get your O soon. 

Bride- That monitor business sounds complicated. I barely get the regular OPK! I just stopped and thought about all of the silliness we go through just to get a baby. Monitors, pee sticks, lubes, pills, positions, legs in the air- We are working hard girls! I bet we add some BFP to the list this month!

Jrow- I am still LMAO at your dedication. I probably would have done the same :)

Hayaddie- Bwahahaha - Lets get it on.... If there was not a disco ball present as well I bet it was your hubby. :) Get after it and get your sticky bean!

AFM- I hate OPKs. I really do. They are dumb. One day I will have lines and they will be progressing and then the next nothing. Then we start over with this vicious cycle and they start progressing again. I now am going to see how long it will take me to pee on all 20 sticks I bought yesterday. This was a busy weekend for us- Friday smep, Saturday Bday BD, and Sunday smep. We are going to take to day off and then Tuesday will be our Valentines smep. Good news - doing it 3 days has now thrown him off... he thinks we have thrown the plan out the window. No more pressure for him I guess :) AND we got 3 days in - so if by some odd chance I misread one of those stupid OPKs we are good! I am a bad wife and said... I know you don't really feel good... but we are doing this. So take your damn pants off. He finally gave in and said fine, but you are going to do all the work. Liar. It started off that way but then he took over. Now we rest today and sadly - I am looking forward to that!


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Here is the story... top OPK was at 2pm. Bottom OPK was at 5:30! I showed it to my husband and he was like... LET'S
> 
> That sounds like a good method to me Jrow. That's exactly what I did after BDing. I'd keep my legs up for 20 minutes and make sure I orgasmed in that time to suck them all up. Obviously worked for me so hopefully it will for you too!Click to expand...

I hope so bc last night was the only night we will bd this month!


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Bev - I am glad you made it home. I hope everything with the GP goes well.
> 
> Shelli- LMAO! Seriously- If you are anything like me you could have already bought a fat piece of the company with all the money you spent on tests! They can afford to send you a freebie. :) I am glad it is getting darker!
> 
> auntylolo- Just keep after it and hopefully you will get your O soon.
> 
> Bride- That monitor business sounds complicated. I barely get the regular OPK! I just stopped and thought about all of the silliness we go through just to get a baby. Monitors, pee sticks, lubes, pills, positions, legs in the air- We are working hard girls! I bet we add some BFP to the list this month!
> 
> Jrow- I am still LMAO at your dedication. I probably would have done the same :)
> 
> Hayaddie- Bwahahaha - Lets get it on.... If there was not a disco ball present as well I bet it was your hubby. :) Get after it and get your sticky bean!
> 
> AFM- I hate OPKs. I really do. They are dumb. One day I will have lines and they will be progressing and then the next nothing. Then we start over with this vicious cycle and they start progressing again. I now am going to see how long it will take me to pee on all 20 sticks I bought yesterday. This was a busy weekend for us- Friday smep, Saturday Bday BD, and Sunday smep. We are going to take to day off and then Tuesday will be our Valentines smep. Good news - doing it 3 days has now thrown him off... he thinks we have thrown the plan out the window. No more pressure for him I guess :) AND we got 3 days in - so if by some odd chance I misread one of those stupid OPKs we are good! I am a bad wife and said... I know you don't really feel good... but we are doing this. So take your damn pants off. He finally gave in and said fine, but you are going to do all the work. Liar. It started off that way but then he took over. Now we rest today and sadly - I am looking forward to that!

Hmmm not sure why your opks are being difficult!i think youre good to go with 3 days bd then resting and getting back to smep! Do you get ov symptoms??


----------



## mrsjoannak

Completely unrelated - there was just an advertising banner at the top of my page with doughnuts rolling across it. Then it said Is your gut telling you something? My thought was - Why yes it is, I want a doughnut. Then it had info for a fitness center. BWAHAHAHAHA 
Not what I had in mind.:rofl:


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Bev - I am glad you made it home. I hope everything with the GP goes well.
> 
> Shelli- LMAO! Seriously- If you are anything like me you could have already bought a fat piece of the company with all the money you spent on tests! They can afford to send you a freebie. :) I am glad it is getting darker!
> 
> auntylolo- Just keep after it and hopefully you will get your O soon.
> 
> Bride- That monitor business sounds complicated. I barely get the regular OPK! I just stopped and thought about all of the silliness we go through just to get a baby. Monitors, pee sticks, lubes, pills, positions, legs in the air- We are working hard girls! I bet we add some BFP to the list this month!
> 
> Jrow- I am still LMAO at your dedication. I probably would have done the same :)
> 
> Hayaddie- Bwahahaha - Lets get it on.... If there was not a disco ball present as well I bet it was your hubby. :) Get after it and get your sticky bean!
> 
> AFM- I hate OPKs. I really do. They are dumb. One day I will have lines and they will be progressing and then the next nothing. Then we start over with this vicious cycle and they start progressing again. I now am going to see how long it will take me to pee on all 20 sticks I bought yesterday. This was a busy weekend for us- Friday smep, Saturday Bday BD, and Sunday smep. We are going to take to day off and then Tuesday will be our Valentines smep. Good news - doing it 3 days has now thrown him off... he thinks we have thrown the plan out the window. No more pressure for him I guess :) AND we got 3 days in - so if by some odd chance I misread one of those stupid OPKs we are good! I am a bad wife and said... I know you don't really feel good... but we are doing this. So take your damn pants off. He finally gave in and said fine, but you are going to do all the work. Liar. It started off that way but then he took over. Now we rest today and sadly - I am looking forward to that!
> 
> Hmmm not sure why your opks are being difficult!i think youre good to go with 3 days bd then resting and getting back to smep! Do you get ov symptoms??Click to expand...

Last month was the first month I ever had. I cramped up something horrible and got an acne beard. So far I have a couple zits on my chin and no cramps.


----------



## jrowenj

Mrsj i forget wht cd youre on


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsj i forget wht cd youre on

cd17


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Haha. You girls were making me LOL. So true though about the OPK's. I wish those CB smiley OPK's weren't like the price of gold or else I would buy them as they seem much easier to read. Circle - no; smiley - yes.
> 
> Totally got my temp raise today. I am officially in the TWW. Going to not obsess about symptoms this month! I drove myself crazy last cycle.

Do you ever get a pos opk 2 days in a row?


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> mrsj i forget wht cd youre on
> 
> cd17Click to expand...

Hmmmmm of a 28 day cycle?


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> mrsj i forget wht cd youre on
> 
> cd17Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm of a 28 day cycle?Click to expand...

This is my first month to ever use OPKs. I had 1 day that the line was getting darker and darker... tested 4 times and it never got as dark or darker than the c line. The next day there was nothing. Now there are lines again but they are still light. My average cycle is 30.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> mrsj i forget wht cd youre on
> 
> cd17Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm of a 28 day cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> This is my first month to ever use OPKs. I had 1 day that the line was getting darker and darker... tested 4 times and it never got as dark or darker than the c line. The next day there was nothing. Now there are lines again but they are still light. My average cycle is 30.Click to expand...

Hmmm i bet you ovulated the day you got the darkest! Do u have a pic?


----------



## mrsjoannak

no not anymore but here is my test from this morning with fmu
https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1798.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> no not anymore but here is my test from this morning with fmu
> https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1798.jpg

I heard lots of women always have a lineso i say the darkest one may be your positive... if you have them to spare i would keep testing . I test at 2pm and 6pm every night... not supposed to use fmu.. stay strong!


----------



## auntylolo

jrowenj said:


> Bev - glad youre home!
> 
> Snowflake- 2ww here we come! I think we will be much more relaxed this time! I didnt chart temps this time so im gonna assume my pos opk means im ov today, right?
> 
> Auntylolo do you usually ovulate before cd 14?????
> 
> Shelli glad to hear ur test got darker! Hilarious how you duped frer! Hilarious and genius!

Well before I mc'd I'd been on bc and only had 2 cycles since that and o'd on cd20 then cd16 last one, so it'll be about a week I'm guessing. I had a google and found that quite a few women have had lots of lows then straight to peak, so we're going to smep incase it creeps up on us. How about you? Do you think have o'd yet?


----------



## snowflakes120

Mrs. J that is sooo positive!! You need to get your man in bed again! 

lolo - I would just bd every other day - then when you get your peak on the monitor - I would BD those 2 peak days and a day after too. I see you are doing OPK's also - maybe just to back up the monitor - do an opk on the 1st peak day...


----------



## Hayaddie

I am on day two of a positive OPK... What does that mean??


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Mrs. J that is sooo positive!! You need to get your man in bed again!
> 
> lolo - I would just bd every other day - then when you get your peak on the monitor - I would BD those 2 peak days and a day after too. I see you are doing OPK's also - maybe just to back up the monitor - do an opk on the 1st peak day...

Snow you think it is positive ? even though it was fmu? I have taken several today and they all have lines light. I took one yesterday and it was just as dark as the one this morning. I do have a pinching feeling on my left side off and on today. Fingers crossed that I do O or I am. 
We will not be BD tonight. Mr. J does not feel well so we will tomorrow. I think I will continue to take my Otests for the next week to just be sure. My cycles are normally around 30 days. My last cycle was the cycle of death. I was sure I was preggers SEEING HOW I WAS 12 DAYS LATE! Yup 41 day cycle. So according to the app on my phone which bases everything off the last cycle I am supposed to O on 2-18. So just to cover all bases... we did bd 3 nights in a row this weekend- so we will take today off and then every other day and continue to use OPK. If I get another dark one or one that is just as dark or darker (which does that ever happen?) Then we will BD 3 more days in a row and then skip another day and so on. 


What ya think?

How are things with you snow? You feeling good about this month?


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I am on day two of a positive OPK... What does that mean??

Me toooooo!!!! Anybody have any answers?!


----------



## jrowenj

auntylolo said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Bev - glad youre home!
> 
> Snowflake- 2ww here we come! I think we will be much more relaxed this time! I didnt chart temps this time so im gonna assume my pos opk means im ov today, right?
> 
> Auntylolo do you usually ovulate before cd 14?????
> 
> Shelli glad to hear ur test got darker! Hilarious how you duped frer! Hilarious and genius!
> 
> Well before I mc'd I'd been on bc and only had 2 cycles since that and o'd on cd20 then cd16 last one, so it'll be about a week I'm guessing. I had a google and found that quite a few women have had lots of lows then straight to peak, so we're going to smep incase it creeps up on us. How about you? Do you think have o'd yet?Click to expand...

Hmmm i agree. Keep on smeping! I am on day 2 of pos opk so im confused!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie- the way I understand it is that u ovulate up to 36 hours after ur positive so if we test within those 36 hrs, we will still get a positive... Right??


----------



## Hayaddie

I guess so, how confusing! So I guess we just keep testing until it is a negative and then assume we ovulated the day before?! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I guess so, how confusing! So I guess we just keep testing until it is a negative and then assume we ovulated the day before?! Lol

:coffee:The several things I read said that once you get your positive, stop testing because you will ovulate within the next 36 hours and may get positives between that?? so... I got my FIRST positive yesterday and I am going to assume that I am ovulating at some point today! 

I am having the WORST cramp in my right ovary also... so, i am just gonna take that as I am ovulating today!=D&gt;

Hubby can't BD tonight...so, I am hoping ;[-o&lt;that last night was good enough :-k


----------



## threemakefive

Im sure you'll.be fine jrow :) 

Afm...busy day with work and valentine making with my kiddos....still no af giving it a few more days before I get too.concerned with that....but....I can't wait to see you girls get ur bfps :) oh and opks can stay positive for.three days with most people :)


----------



## jrowenj

Sounds like a good day, 3makes5!

So, can it show positive if i o today?


----------



## Hayaddie

I have been having funky feelings on both sides but mostly on the left.. Last month was on the right!? Crazy... So does that mean tomorrow is 1DPO?


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Sounds like a good day, 3makes5!
> 
> So, can it show positive if i o today?

yes it can :)


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> I have been having funky feelings on both sides but mostly on the left.. Last month was on the right!? Crazy... So does that mean tomorrow is 1DPO?

Yep :) that would be my guess if you are feeling like you O'd today :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I have been having funky feelings on both sides but mostly on the left.. Last month was on the right!? Crazy... So does that mean tomorrow is 1DPO?

Our 2ww starts tomorrow! 14days til testing! Did you bd lasr night and tonight


----------



## snowflakes120

Yea, with OPK's once you get your positive you should OV 12-48 hours later. So you can get a few days of a positives. I got my super positive yesterday and OV'd yesterday - I got my temp raise today so... I hope this makes sense cause I am horrible at explaining things.

Hubby is super sweet. He will be at school til late tomorrow and has to come home after and study for a big test on Wednesday so he came home tonight with steaks for a special dinner tonight, 15 beautiful pink roses and a card that I will open tomorrow for Valentine's Day. 

I baked some yummy cookies in the shapes of hearts tonight. I even used food coloring to make some of them red but turned out more pink. I decorated a bunch with red sprinkles, lip and heart sprinkles and made red icing on some of them. They turned out so cute!! And taste yummy too!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Yea, with OPK's once you get your positive you should OV 12-48 hours later. So you can get a few days of a positives. I got my super positive yesterday and OV'd yesterday - I got my temp raise today so... I hope this makes sense cause I am horrible at explaining things.
> 
> Hubby is super sweet. He will be at school til late tomorrow and has to come home after and study for a big test on Wednesday so he came home tonight with steaks for a special dinner tonight, 15 beautiful pink roses and a card that I will open tomorrow for Valentine's Day.
> 
> I baked some yummy cookies in the shapes of hearts tonight. I even used food coloring to make some of them red but turned out more pink. I decorated a bunch with red sprinkles, lip and heart sprinkles and made red icing on some of them. They turned out so cute!! And taste yummy too!!


Thanks for the opk help!

Awwwwwww your hubby is so sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> I have been having funky feelings on both sides but mostly on the left.. Last month was on the right!? Crazy... So does that mean tomorrow is 1DPO?
> 
> Our 2ww starts tomorrow! 14days til testing! Did you bd lasr night and tonightClick to expand...

Wow 14 days!!! I am going to seriously tryyyyy to wait to test until the 29th! Please help me!!! We BD'ed last night and are going to tonight and hopefully tomorrow just in case! Plus tomorrow is Valentine's Day! We could have V-Day babies!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> I have been having funky feelings on both sides but mostly on the left.. Last month was on the right!? Crazy... So does that mean tomorrow is 1DPO?
> 
> Our 2ww starts tomorrow! 14days til testing! Did you bd lasr night and tonightClick to expand...
> 
> Wow 14 days!!! I am going to seriously tryyyyy to wait to test until the 29th! Please help me!!! We BD'ed last night and are going to tonight and hopefully tomorrow just in case! Plus tomorrow is Valentine's Day! We could have V-Day babies!!! Yay!!!!Click to expand...

Ok help me tooooooooooo


----------



## auntylolo

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> I have been having funky feelings on both sides but mostly on the left.. Last month was on the right!? Crazy... So does that mean tomorrow is 1DPO?
> 
> Our 2ww starts tomorrow! 14days til testing! Did you bd lasr night and tonightClick to expand...
> 
> Wow 14 days!!! I am going to seriously tryyyyy to wait to test until the 29th! Please help me!!! We BD'ed last night and are going to tonight and hopefully tomorrow just in case! Plus tomorrow is Valentine's Day! We could have V-Day babies!!! Yay!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok help me toooooooooooClick to expand...

I will eat my hat if you both hold out for 14 days before testing! :rofl:

Got a high on my cbfm this morning:happydance:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Wow ladies!!! Positive opks and highs on cbfm sounds like you're all doing great! Girls I really think we've got some more BFPs on the way!!!!! 
3make5 I've got lost in your cycle when is AF due?? 

Also Happy Valentines Day!!! Haven't received my roses yet I'm waiting patiently for a delivery man... DH has also booked us at a restaurant apparently we've been there before but he won't tell me which one! I'm excited!


----------



## Bride2b

Yay Auntylolo! I forgot to do mine with fmu again today!! I'm such a wally, I think I was so concentrating on getting my temp done before legging it down to let the dogs out. My husky cries when she is desperate for a wee in the morning and I didnt want her to have an accident!! I did it with smu instead, as in all honesty its going to be low anyway as I'm only on CD7. I wont forget about doing it from now on....its just getting back into a routine of testing first thing when my brain isnt functioning yet!!

TWW ladies ........ ahhhhh! So exciting! There has got to be some more BFP soon! xx


----------



## auntylolo

Bride2b said:


> Yay Auntylolo! I forgot to do mine with fmu again today!! I'm such a wally, I think I was so concentrating on getting my temp done before legging it down to let the dogs out. My husky cries when she is desperate for a wee in the morning and I didnt want her to have an accident!! I did it with smu instead, as in all honesty its going to be low anyway as I'm only on CD7. I wont forget about doing it from now on....its just getting back into a routine of testing first thing when my brain isnt functioning yet!!
> 
> TWW ladies ........ ahhhhh! So exciting! There has got to be some more BFP soon! xx

I usually wake up around 6am and temp then, before going back to sleep for a bit, but our youngest dog also gets up around then to out cos he can't quite hold it until later so I always panic when I hear him get up and it always seems like it takes ages for my therm to beep that it's done! I just tell myself that 2 dogs who need to go out and be fed on time is good practise for when :baby: comes:haha:

I just remembered something funny about the dog last night:blush: hubby and I were :sex: and we heard him growling at the door, he then charged into the bedroom and jumped on the bed, obviously wondering what the funny noises were :rofl: he usually sleeps right through it, so there's some more practise for when baby is a bit older!


----------



## jrowenj

aunty - Woohooo I am glad you got your high cbfm!!!!! That is hilarious about your dog... same thing happens with us. I think the dogs think we are playing without them! hahahahahaha!

Bride - Almost time to start your smep! Yay!!

bev - Sounds like you have a lovely night ahead of you!!

Happy Valentine's Day!!!! DH is laid up in bed still and can't drive... so, i suppose I will cook a romantic dinner for the 2 of us : )


----------



## snowflakes120

Funny about the dogs. My dog will get upset if we are on the bed without her (she sleeps in the bed with us at night) so we have to BD while she in the bed. I know - horrible. But she is so annoying if we don't let her. She is so pervy. She will stare at us. Can't stand it. It bothers me.

I plan to make a heart shaped pizza tonight for dinner for us. I got to go get all the stuff for it on lunch break today. <3

Hooray for high on the monitor! 

How's your OPK looking today MrsJ?

3makes5 - Any new news?

Kinda bummed that my temp stayed the same today as yesterdays. My temp is way low for where I should be - about .25 lower. Very weird. Trying not to let it get me down. I totally plan to test on 2/22 - 22 is my lucky number and I will be 10dpo. I only have an 11 day LP so I don't have much other choice in the matter. My doctor appt is only 2 weeks away so I am excited for that!


----------



## threemakefive

Nothin new on the home front....its been 5w3d since my last af started....guess my mmc just threw my cycle loopy...gunna get some opks and start checking...only thing I can guess is no ovulation...who knows lol just waiting...glad u all got pos. Opks bfps on the horizon for you all :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

Happy Valentines day!

Hayaddie and jrow Yay for your 2ww! I hope the suspense doesn't get to you.My fingers are crossed that this will be your last 2ww. 
Jrow a romantic meal at home sounds nice maybe you could even call in take out from a nice restaurant.

Bev how is pg life? Hope you get your roses.

Aunty - I am glad you got your high... even though I am not quite sure what that is :) Sounds good though. 

Bride - I hope you get your high soon.

Snow- What kind of pervy dog do you have? We have a lab. I think it is bad enough that he is in the kennel 3 feet from the bed... I can't imagine him IN the bed. :rofl: 

AFM- I got up and peed at 4 this morning and have not had the urge so I have not tested yet. I am going to try to do it around 10:00 and again at 3:00 or 4:00. I hope it is positive - I mean REALLY positive so I will know with out a doubt that I O. I attempted bbt but I use an electric blanket so it gives inaccurate readings. We are supposed to go out for dinner tonight - the 3 of us. Our little man is coming too. Then we will be coming home to put him in bed. Yay that sounds exciting huh?


----------



## snowflakes120

Mrsj - I have a Boston Terrier.

I'm going to try to post a picture of her... This is her in our guest bedroom....

[IMG]https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Demi%20Misc/1316.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Bride2b

I so couldnt BD with my dogs watching :rofl: its far too weird. Your dog is gorgeous but I couldnt have it watching me in action!! I've never done it in front of my dogs....it would feel toooooooo pervy!!

I dunno if it works but here are my munchkins....there wouldnt be much room in our bed if these two joined us! We are really mean and dont let them upstairs!
 



Attached Files:







P1050974.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mammaspath

Hi everyone! - sounds like there still alot of sexy time goin on! BOW CHICKA BOW BOW....LOL

AFM- I tested this morning - BFN :( Not looking so good........oh well im so ready for next month! :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Mrsj - I have a Boston Terrier.
> 
> I'm going to try to post a picture of her... This is her in our guest bedroom....
> 
> [IMG]https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/Demi%20Misc/1316.jpg[/IMG]

I want her to come live with me :) I have always wanted a Boston terrier. 
So sweet.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok so here is a pic of my OPKs from today. The top is smu around 8. I know it was still early and I said I would wait until at least 10... If I am this bad with OPKs can you imagine how bad I am with preg tests? BWAHAHA! The bottom test was about 10 minutes ago.

What do you think?

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1799.jpg


----------



## shellideaks

mrsjoannak said:


> Ok so here is a pic of my OPKs from today. The top is smu around 8. I know it was still early and I said I would wait until at least 10... If I am this bad with OPKs can you imagine how bad I am with preg tests? BWAHAHA! The bottom test was about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1799.jpg

The bottom one looks very close to being positive but not quite. What CD are you on now?

*mammaspath* sorry to hear about your BFN. Just remember that you're not out until the :witch: shows :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

shellideaks said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Ok so here is a pic of my OPKs from today. The top is smu around 8. I know it was still early and I said I would wait until at least 10... If I am this bad with OPKs can you imagine how bad I am with preg tests? BWAHAHA! The bottom test was about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1799.jpg
> 
> The bottom one looks very close to being positive but not quite. What CD are you on now?
> 
> *mammaspath* sorry to hear about your BFN. Just remember that you're not out until the :witch: shows :)Click to expand...


cd18! This is the darkest line I think I have gotten so far.


----------



## auntylolo

I would poas again in a few hours, your positive is so close, if you don't get it today then be sure to do another opk with your fmu x


----------



## shellideaks

Hmmm, maybe do another tomorrow and see if they're getting lighter or darker? Hopefully you'll O soon! x


----------



## jrowenj

Mrsj i agree with aunty. Holdur pee for a few hrs then test tonight. Mine looked like urs right before i got my positive at 6pm


----------



## Bride2b

I agree hold it in....if it goes positive then get to it young lady!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Here is my progression!!!! We Bd'd between the first OPK and the second OPK!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> View attachment 340165
> 
> 
> Here is my progression!!!! We Bd'd between the first OPK and the second OPK!!!!

wooohoo bet you got that eggy :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 340165
> 
> 
> Here is my progression!!!! We Bd'd between the first OPK and the second OPK!!!!
> 
> wooohoo bet you got that eggy :)Click to expand...

I hope so!!!!! My hubby keeps saying "we got it. we got it!!!" :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Hayaddie

So once it goes negative then you ovulated?! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> So once it goes negative then you ovulated?! Lol

Kinda... im pretty sure i ovulated late last night. Got my positive opk sunday night and was having horrible cramps in ovary last night...so, got my positive about 6pm sunday and i think i ovd about 30 hrs later...took opk tonight for fun and barely gota line...make sense? Lol prob not! :wacko:

Still have ewcm though!


----------



## Hayaddie

Lol that makes sense! I think I ov'ed either Sunday night or Monday morning, my cramping was terrible! But I took an Opk today and the line was still pretty dark?! Lame!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Lol that makes sense! I think I ov'ed either Sunday night or Monday morning, my cramping was terrible! But I took an Opk today and the line was still pretty dark?! Lame!

Craziness!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Your so close MrsJ! Keep testing

Sounds like everyone definitely has their bases covered! 

Mamaspath and 3make5 keep strong! 

Afm I got my beautiful roses delivered they are stunning! Huge antique cream and pink ones and we had a lovely meal out too, gonna call my GP today and see what she says I was going to call yesterday but didn't want to be called in while I was waiting for my roses so we'll see how today goes!


----------



## Bride2b

Hayaddie & Jrow its looking good!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: I just have a good feeling about this month xxx

CD8 today ladies - we all know what that means 'Operation SMEP' commences today! :happydance:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Goodluck with operation smep bride!

So just got back from my GP I called them and they rushed me straight in, she did a thorough exam and everything seems OK my urine sample showed a slightly higher white cell count so the cramping could be down to a infection but she's book my in for a early scan tomorrow to see what's going on... Feeling a little nervous now


----------



## KTJ006

*Bev*: SO good they saw you right away! No worries...the scan will go great and put your mind at ease! I know the waiting must be horrible...


----------



## mrsjoannak

auntylolo said:


> I would poas again in a few hours, your positive is so close, if you don't get it today then be sure to do another opk with your fmu x

Ok here is the pic from yesterday with smu @8am on top and sometime between 2-3pm on bottom 

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1799.jpg

I took another test last night around 8pm and the line was VERY light.

Here is the fmu you suggested. 

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1802.jpg


It is still lighter. I think I will hold it in as long as I can and poas later.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Bride2b said:


> Hayaddie & Jrow its looking good!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: I just have a good feeling about this month xxx
> 
> CD8 today ladies - we all know what that means 'Operation SMEP' commences today! :happydance:

Yay! Get after it!


----------



## Hayaddie

Bride2b said:


> Hayaddie & Jrow its looking good!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: I just have a good feeling about this month xxx
> 
> CD8 today ladies - we all know what that means 'Operation SMEP' commences today! :happydance:

Yay Bride!! Get after it! 

Bev just relax so you don't get yourself in a tizzy, we are all here for you girly!

Afm... I am getting kind of nervous! I had some O cramping on Sunday and Monday as well as positive OPK's but my phone app had me O'ing yesterday.. Well by the time I got done watching Teen Mom (my obsession) I was too tired to BD. But we did BD the two days before... I'm scared we missed it! I need a pep talk pleaseeeeeee :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

Bev- I am sure every thing is fine. This will just be a sneak peek at your little bean. Keep us posted and you will be in my prayers. :flower:

Jrow and Hayaddie- I can not believe I am about to say this... I am so jealous that you are both in the 2ww. Crazy I know. I hate the 2ww. I loathe it. But I am so jealous that you know you O and that you smepped correctly. I have had one OPK that was close and then they got lighter. We did get it on last night...with the climactic ending being commandeered by the 4 year old beating the the door. Why is the door stuck? Can I come in? What are you doing? Hey Snow - I think I would have rather had the pervy dog last night. They don't beat on doors and ruin grand finales. Rex our lab just layed in his bed... 

Bride- I am so happy that you are now a smepper. Have fun and try not to stress. 

3makes5 how are things?

Mammas - has AF shown her face? It is not over until she does! 


Did everyone have a good Valentines day? Ours was ok. I was kinda disappointed in my gift. I put a lot of thought into his and he has been saying he is trying to be better about things like just because gifts and remembering things for special occasions. I got 2 cards and some chocolate. I got him a French press he has been talking about for a year now, some coffee, and a lego death star. Yes MrJ is a nerd. He loves legos and Star Wars. To try to make up for the shortfall he rented Breaking Dawn on demand so we could watch it... TOGETHER. WTH? He has never seen any of the others- so he was constantly pausing it to ask questions. LOL.


So last night we were talking in code- using different names for sex.

Question of the day- What are some code names you have for sex?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray Bride! You are official!

Bev - So happy you got to see a Dr. And hooray for u/s!! You still feeling twins? I totally want twins! Let us know what they say when you get back from your appt.

Mrsj - Did you BD last night or did you hold out a day?

jrow - So jealous that you get all this ewcm. I take EPO and didn't even get nearly as much as you!! So jealous!! 

Addie - I totally watched Teen Mom last night too!! 

AFM, FF confirmed OV on Sunday with my crosshairs!! Hooray!! And my temp is where is should be!! Gonna just chill this next week til I can test!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Hayaddie & Jrow its looking good!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: I just have a good feeling about this month xxx
> 
> CD8 today ladies - we all know what that means 'Operation SMEP' commences today! :happydance:
> 
> Yay Bride!! Get after it!
> 
> Bev just relax so you don't get yourself in a tizzy, we are all here for you girly!
> 
> Afm... I am getting kind of nervous! I had some O cramping on Sunday and Monday as well as positive OPK's but my phone app had me O'ing yesterday.. Well by the time I got done watching Teen Mom (my obsession) I was too tired to BD. But we did BD the two days before... I'm scared we missed it! I need a pep talk pleaseeeeeee :)Click to expand...

I am sure you are fine! Which do you think is more accurate? Your body telling you the you O or your phone? LOL. I am sure that you are good since you got your positive OPK and got it on! Finger crossed that this is your month!

:dust:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Will keep you all updated! I'm nervous/excited I have had pretty good vibes from the beginning so I think everything is gonna be OK....

MrsJ hope you got some BDing in... I don't buy gifts for DH on Valentines just a card but he does always buy me pink roses, he's not big on gifts so he doesn't mind if I never buy him anything?!?

Hayaddie I read a thread ages ago that said that your odds of conceiving are better 2 days and 1 day before OV so you're so in! 

:dust:


----------



## jrowenj

Bev - I am sure that everything is great! Don't worry about the white blood cell count.. maybe you're just a little bit sick.. im sure it is no biggie! How exciting that you will be getting an u/s and gonna see your little peanut?! I can't wait until we get to see some pics even though its gonna look like a little blob hehehe!

Bride2b - Yayyyy!!!! I am so happy that you get to start Bding and Opk'ing!!! When are you going to start your OPK?? Tonight is cd 8, so you're gonna get to Bding, right?! woooott!!!

Addie & Snow - I watched teen mom last night also!!! Ughh.. my husband always says I look like Jenelle and he makes fun of me and shouts at me.. "STAWP SMOWKING POWT WITH KIEFFAAA" hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!

Addie - I am confident that you Ov'd late Sunday or early Monday! Don't listen to your app... last month, i Ovulated very late and it didn't match with the app because the app does an "average" and it won't know what you're body is really doing! You definitely ovulated 12-36 hours after your FIRST positive OPK!!! So, I am sure you caught the egg!!!!

Mrs J - I checked out the pics of your OPK... it looks like the second OPK was almost about to be positive... I bet you missed your surge and you probably would have gotten your positive later last night! That happened to me last month! I had a faint in the morning and a darker one in the afternoon and then back to super faint the next day... even though i never got my super dark, I know that I missed the surge that one day because I was charting my temps... FX!

My Valentine's Day was OK... I had to work and then bring DH to his post op appt (which went extremely well). He is still in his brace, but feeling much better. He couldn't drive to get me a card or present, so while I was at work he cut out a hundred paper hearts and put them all over the house on the floor and he made me a card and used my red nail polish to decorate it... ahahahah! He's so sweet! Although, cleaning the paper hearts was quite annoying! hahahahaha!!! We ordered chinese food and watched Teen Mom and Real Housewives of Orange County! 

As for having code names for sex... we don't have any kids so we don't really have any code names... we mostly just say... boom boom in the room room! hahahaha!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Bev - I am sure that everything is great! Don't worry about the white blood cell count.. maybe you're just a little bit sick.. im sure it is no biggie! How exciting that you will be getting an u/s and gonna see your little peanut?! I can't wait until we get to see some pics even though its gonna look like a little blob hehehe!
> 
> Bride2b - Yayyyy!!!! I am so happy that you get to start Bding and Opk'ing!!! When are you going to start your OPK?? Tonight is cd 8, so you're gonna get to Bding, right?! woooott!!!
> 
> Addie & Snow - I watched teen mom last night also!!! Ughh.. my husband always says I look like Jenelle and he makes fun of me and shouts at me.. "STAWP SMOWKING POWT WITH KIEFFAAA" hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!
> 
> Addie - I am confident that you Ov'd late Sunday or early Monday! Don't listen to your app... last month, i Ovulated very late and it didn't match with the app because the app does an "average" and it won't know what you're body is really doing! You definitely ovulated 12-36 hours after your FIRST positive OPK!!! So, I am sure you caught the egg!!!!
> 
> Mrs J - I checked out the pics of your OPK... it looks like the second OPK was almost about to be positive... I bet you missed your surge and you probably would have gotten your positive later last night! That happened to me last month! I had a faint in the morning and a darker one in the afternoon and then back to super faint the next day... even though i never got my super dark, I know that I missed the surge that one day because I was charting my temps... FX!
> 
> My Valentine's Day was OK... I had to work and then bring DH to his post op appt (which went extremely well). He is still in his brace, but feeling much better. He couldn't drive to get me a card or present, so while I was at work he cut out a hundred paper hearts and put them all over the house on the floor and he made me a card and used my red nail polish to decorate it... ahahahah! He's so sweet! Although, cleaning the paper hearts was quite annoying! hahahahaha!!! We ordered chinese food and watched Teen Mom and Real Housewives of Orange County!
> 
> As for having code names for sex... we don't have any kids so we don't really have any code names... we mostly just say... boom boom in the room room! hahahaha!!



Ahhhhh! He made you paper heart mess and a card. That is really sweet. What did he have surgery for again? 
Last night MrJ told 4year old that he was fixing the plumbing. BWAHAHAHAHA

Bumpin uglies. - Not kid friendly.


Almost forgot - Can I tell you that I am LOVING the hair and nail situation brought on by prenatal vitamins? WOW. Painted my LONG STRONG nails with slut red polish and then found a tutorial of how to make Adelle- Someone like you video hair so why not. AHHHMAZING.


----------



## snowflakes120

Jrow and Addie-

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/204702745532587017_1UqYMV59_f.jpg


----------



## Hayaddie

Thank guys! Okay I feel better! But now I am pissed I missed housewives of OC! I knew I was forgetting a show! Lol!

Did you BD last night or the nights before MrsJ?? You should still test for a day or two just to see what it says... 

I ant even believe this but I am sooo pumped to be in the 2ww. Hopefully I can keep up the stress free thing I have going and not symptom spot! I have already had to tell myself to stop questioning the crazy gas I had yesterday! Bahahahaha


----------



## Hayaddie

snowflakes120 said:


> Jrow and Addie-
> 
> https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/204702745532587017_1UqYMV59_f.jpg

Oh how I love Baaaabraaaaaa!


----------



## snowflakes120

Addie - I totally had horrible gas last night too and tried not to think too much into it. :blush:

I only watch Real Housewives of Beverly Hills. I tried watching an OC episode last week and had no clue what was going on... And it is hard to distinguish those girls apart - they all look alike to me. :wacko:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> Thank guys! Okay I feel better! But now I am pissed I missed housewives of OC! I knew I was forgetting a show! Lol!
> 
> Did you BD last night or the nights before MrsJ?? You should still test for a day or two just to see what it says...
> 
> I ant even believe this but I am sooo pumped to be in the 2ww. Hopefully I can keep up the stress free thing I have going and not symptom spot! I have already had to tell myself to stop questioning the crazy gas I had yesterday! Bahahahaha

We bumped uglies on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Took a break on Monday. Got it on yesterday. Now I can not decide if I want to go ahead and do it today and tomorrow too? What if I missed the surge? But then again what if I didn't and I get a freakin positive on Thursday?

I am cd19 of a 30 ish day cycle.


----------



## girlinyork

I'm going to try the SMEP this cycle :)


----------



## Hayaddie

Well it sounds like if you have already OV'ed then your chances of catching the egg look good to me!! You should keep testing though until you run outta OPK's :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> Well it sounds like if you have already OV'ed then your chances of catching the egg look good to me!! You should keep testing though until you run outta OPK's :)

so you think I should got for it tonight and tomorrow as well?


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Jrow and Addie-
> 
> https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/204702745532587017_1UqYMV59_f.jpg

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!

I watch ALL of the real housewives! My husband loves them all too! its his guilty pleasure! lMAO!!!!!

Mrs J - I think you should be OK with catching the egg because if you got a positive yesterday than you will Ov today and you Bd'd last night, so Perfect! I would BD tonight too just in case. And like Addie said maybe keep taking the OPKs just to see!!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Addie - I totally had horrible gas last night too and tried not to think too much into it. :blush:
> 
> I only watch Real Housewives of Beverly Hills. I tried watching an OC episode last week and had no clue what was going on... And it is hard to distinguish those girls apart - they all look alike to me. :wacko:

They do all look alike!! hahaha!! Do you watch RHONJ??? What about Bethenny Ever After? I am such a sucker for reality tv!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Addie - I totally had horrible gas last night too and tried not to think too much into it. :blush:
> 
> I only watch Real Housewives of Beverly Hills. I tried watching an OC episode last week and had no clue what was going on... And it is hard to distinguish those girls apart - they all look alike to me. :wacko:
> 
> They do all look alike!! hahaha!! Do you watch RHONJ??? What about Bethenny Ever After? I am such a sucker for reality tv!Click to expand...

Naw. I don't watch either of those. I watch the Kardashian shows. Whether it is the family, Kim, Kortney or Khloe. Also like Project Runway, Millionaire Matchmaker, Jersey Shore, Teen Mom, 16 and pregnant. Hmmm - I guess I watch way too much reality TV too....


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome to the group GirlinYork!! Happy to have you here!! I see you got AF on Vday - that sucks hun!! :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi GirlinYork! GL with SMEPing x


----------



## jrowenj

Snowflake i forgot to mention your chart looks so good!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Snowflake i forgot to mention your chart looks so good!!!!!!

Thanks for the chart stalk!! I was so happy that my temp went up today. I was getting nervous as it was on the low side yesterday. FX.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Snowflake i forgot to mention your chart looks so good!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the chart stalk!! I was so happy that my temp went up today. I was getting nervous as it was on the low side yesterday. FX.Click to expand...

How long do yu think you will hold out b4 testing


----------



## jrowenj

Hows Beauts?

Ktj??


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Snowflake i forgot to mention your chart looks so good!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the chart stalk!! I was so happy that my temp went up today. I was getting nervous as it was on the low side yesterday. FX.Click to expand...
> 
> How long do yu think you will hold out b4 testingClick to expand...

I'm gonna test on 2/22. I will be 10dpo and that the best I can do considering my LP is only 11 days now since the MC.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Snowflake i forgot to mention your chart looks so good!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the chart stalk!! I was so happy that my temp went up today. I was getting nervous as it was on the low side yesterday. FX.Click to expand...
> 
> How long do yu think you will hold out b4 testingClick to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna test on 2/22. I will be 10dpo and that the best I can do considering my LP is only 11 days now since the MC.Click to expand...

Ahhhh 7 more days?!


----------



## parisprincess

I'm officially SMEP'ing! Did I just turn SMEP into a verb? :haha:

I didn't start CD8 but yesterday was CD10 and we :sex:! I have a longer-ish cycle, so I don't think starting CD10 will hurt my chances. DH is completely on board and we'll be BD'ing every other day until my fertile time/positive opk... but then we'll go at it daily until I get my temp rise confirming O.

Feeling so positive this month!!! :dust:


----------



## mammaspath

Hi ladies! :wave:

Ummmmm - goodness chatty girlies today! Liked reading everyones posts today. OPk's are lookin NICE!:winkwink::winkwink: girls 

Jrowe - i hope you got that eggy! BOOM BOOM :haha:

BEV - im excited for your scan!

Afm - :af: and im not having any symptoms.......she is gonna be sneaky this time i guess - um ugly :witch: anyway! :shrug:

i took another test and it was a HUGE :bfn::bfn: . oh ya worse than a slap in the F(&(*&)(ing face. 

Valentines was good my hubby surprised me with red roses......my favorite chocolates - reeses pb hearsts, a heartfelt card that made me think he was more feminine than me haha gag:kiss: and some playtime in bed.....mmmhmm yummo! IDK about ya'll but 30 did something funny to me and all i wanna do is GET IT ON! or maybe it's my hubby - shoot another brownie point for him:dohh: 

code name - i can't really think of any :shrug:

oh my mom made my kiddos v-day dinner with dessert - yay for mommies!


----------



## shellideaks

Hi girls.

Just wanted to pop in and say hello! Feel like I've not been on this thread for ages lol.

How are you all? Can't believe some of you are in the TWW already, that seems to of gone really fast.

Big :wave: to the newbies joining the SMEPing. It really is awesome :D x


----------



## mrsjoannak

Welcome Newbies!

I hope you enjoy smeping! Fingers crossed -this is a lucky thread. 

Afm - my OPKs are getting lighter today. WHAT DOES IT ALL MEAN? I am on cd19. I had my darkest OPK yesterday - so close to a positive. Now they are all getting lite - we had sex yesterday. Should we go ahead and do it today and tomorrow too? I am nervous. 
Maybe we should continue with the every other day? Idk. I am going to keep testing I know that for sure...


----------



## jrowenj

Hi paris! Been wondering when you would be back! 

Shelli i miss youuuu!!!! I feel likethis months been flyingtoo!!

Mammas well, if ur not pg i wishthe stupid witch would show already so you can get bacj to smeping!!

Mrs j i guarantee your positive came last night and you missed it on the opk! Good thingis you bd,d and prob gonna ov today! I would bd tonight for sure!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> Hi paris! Been wondering when you would be back!
> 
> Shelli i miss youuuu!!!! I feel likethis months been flyingtoo!!
> 
> Mammas well, if ur not pg i wishthe stupid witch would show already so you can get bacj to smeping!!
> 
> Mrs j i guarantee your positive came last night and you missed it on the opk! Good thingis you bd,d and prob gonna ov today! I would bd tonight for sure!!!!!

I know, I miss you too! I need to spend more time on this thread! Got a progression pic too that I was gonna post :D

When are you testing? I wanna be bump buddies!

And MrsJ, I agree that your surge will of been last night, maybe you just have a really short one? I think O will come very very soon if it hasn't already! :)


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Hi paris! Been wondering when you would be back!
> 
> Shelli i miss youuuu!!!! I feel likethis months been flyingtoo!!
> 
> Mammas well, if ur not pg i wishthe stupid witch would show already so you can get bacj to smeping!!
> 
> Mrs j i guarantee your positive came last night and you missed it on the opk! Good thingis you bd,d and prob gonna ov today! I would bd tonight for sure!!!!!
> 
> I know, I miss you too! I need to spend more time on this thread! Got a progression pic too that I was gonna post :D
> 
> When are you testing? I wanna be bump buddies!
> 
> And MrsJ, I agree that your surge will of been last night, maybe you just have a really short one? I think O will come very very soon if it hasn't already! :)Click to expand...

Post the progression pic!!! How are you feeling? Did you get sick while preg with your son?

Im trying to hold out on testing til the 28th!!! Hope we can be bump buddies! Even though dh and i only got to bd ONCE im feeling hopeful!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Thanks for talking me down! TOO MUCH STRESS! Sadly I do not think I was this stressed the last 2ww! 

Shelli post that progression pic!

:dust:


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Hi paris! Been wondering when you would be back!
> 
> Shelli i miss youuuu!!!! I feel likethis months been flyingtoo!!
> 
> Mammas well, if ur not pg i wishthe stupid witch would show already so you can get bacj to smeping!!
> 
> Mrs j i guarantee your positive came last night and you missed it on the opk! Good thingis you bd,d and prob gonna ov today! I would bd tonight for sure!!!!!
> 
> I know, I miss you too! I need to spend more time on this thread! Got a progression pic too that I was gonna post :D
> 
> When are you testing? I wanna be bump buddies!
> 
> And MrsJ, I agree that your surge will of been last night, maybe you just have a really short one? I think O will come very very soon if it hasn't already! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Post the progression pic!!! How are you feeling? Did you get sick while preg with your son?
> 
> Im trying to hold out on testing til the 28th!!! Hope we can be bump buddies! Even though dh and i only got to bd ONCE im feeling hopeful!!!!!Click to expand...

Well once is all it takes! Have everything crossed for you :)

I'm feeling crappy, I only seem to feel sick in the middle of the night but I'm knackered all the time (had a 3 hour nap the other day lol) and my back aches all day long. But you know, taking it as a great chance to moan to the OH and get him to do stuff for me :rofl:

Here's the pic, done this evening. I'm pretty happy with the line seeing as it's the less sensitive test rather than the Early Results test.
 



Attached Files:







DSC05427.JPG
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Hi paris! Been wondering when you would be back!
> 
> Shelli i miss youuuu!!!! I feel likethis months been flyingtoo!!
> 
> Mammas well, if ur not pg i wishthe stupid witch would show already so you can get bacj to smeping!!
> 
> Mrs j i guarantee your positive came last night and you missed it on the opk! Good thingis you bd,d and prob gonna ov today! I would bd tonight for sure!!!!!
> 
> I know, I miss you too! I need to spend more time on this thread! Got a progression pic too that I was gonna post :D
> 
> When are you testing? I wanna be bump buddies!
> 
> And MrsJ, I agree that your surge will of been last night, maybe you just have a really short one? I think O will come very very soon if it hasn't already! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Post the progression pic!!! How are you feeling? Did you get sick while preg with your son?
> 
> Im trying to hold out on testing til the 28th!!! Hope we can be bump buddies! Even though dh and i only got to bd ONCE im feeling hopeful!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well once is all it takes! Have everything crossed for you :)
> 
> I'm feeling crappy, I only seem to feel sick in the middle of the night but I'm knackered all the time (had a 3 hour nap the other day lol) and my back aches all day long. But you know, taking it as a great chance to moan to the OH and get him to do stuff for me :rofl:
> 
> Here's the pic, done this evening. I'm pretty happy with the line seeing as it's the less sensitive test rather than the Early Results test.Click to expand...

Test looks great!!!!!!! When will you go to dr???

Mrsj just relax and tomorrow start that 2ww!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> Test looks great!!!!!!! When will you go to dr???
> 
> Mrsj just relax and tomorrow start that 2ww!

I was gonna wait until I was 6 weeks but I've already spoke to the maternity unit (we can just self refer to them) and I've got this early bird appointment that is nothing medical but you have to do, then my first midwife appointment. Not got dates for either yet, they'll come in the post so at the moment it's a waiting game.

I am thinking of calling up the Early Pregnancy Unit at the local hospital cos I'd like bloods done as soon as and an early scan if possible. At the moment, I'm just finding it hard to relax and I want that peace of mind.


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Test looks great!!!!!!! When will you go to dr???
> 
> Mrsj just relax and tomorrow start that 2ww!
> 
> I was gonna wait until I was 6 weeks but I've already spoke to the maternity unit (we can just self refer to them) and I've got this early bird appointment that is nothing medical but you have to do, then my first midwife appointment. Not got dates for either yet, they'll come in the post so at the moment it's a waiting game.
> 
> I am thinking of calling up the Early Pregnancy Unit at the local hospital cos I'd like bloods done as soon as and an early scan if possible. At the moment, I'm just finding it hard to relax and I want that peace of mind.Click to expand...

I hear ya... is it popular to use midwives in uk?


----------



## shellideaks

Yeah it is, you usually just get referred by your doctor and after that everything goes through your midwife and she is who you see generally (bar scans and hospital blood tests).


----------



## threemakefive

Hello to all...been so busy but now I'm bk lol welcome to all the newbies...smeping is tons of fun and seems to be our lucky thread :)

Afm....nothing...nada...boring no af, bfn and a friend o f mine got me thinking maybe I didn't o as I did run out of opks early...so I bought some today just to see...if nothing in the next few weeks I already have a pap scheduled with my Obgyn on like the 28th so I will just discuss it with him as I know he is adament abt me having a period at least every six we eks...also started bk on my diet this past wrek trying to lose the few lbs I gained through mc, maybe that will help regulate my cycles again...Idk just trying all I can to figure all this out and until then we are bding for fun and I'm just chilling out not to stressed abt it all yet...attempting to better my patience(which I have none of lol) 

Those of u in the 2ww I am stoked for you all....can't wait to see all those bfps floating around :)


----------



## jrowenj

3 makes5 - im happy that your relaxed :hugs: glad you can ask your doc if theres anyting he can doto speed things up! Orrr maybe you ovd sooooooo late and isince your still bding you may have a chance!!


----------



## jrowenj

Btw my name is Jaime...figured its about time i introduce myself haha


----------



## workinhard

Hello ladies,
I am new to BnB so I hope it's ok to join in?!?!
I plan on SMEPing this cycle as it's my first cycle after my mmc in January :angel:
It looks like so many of you have had success with this strategy so I am hopeful it will work for me too.
I'm not sure whether or not to tell my DH about the SMEP because I don't want him to get performance anxiety :haha:
I'm currently on CD 10 and we BD'd last night so I guess I'll be the odd one and try on CD 9, 11, 13 etc.


----------



## jrowenj

workinhard said:


> Hello ladies,
> I am new to BnB so I hope it's ok to join in?!?!
> I plan on SMEPing this cycle as it's my first cycle after my mmc in January :angel:
> It looks like so many of you have had success with this strategy so I am hopeful it will work for me too.
> I'm not sure whether or not to tell my DH about the SMEP because I don't want him to get performance anxiety :haha:
> I'm currently on CD 10 and we BD'd last night so I guess I'll be the odd one and try on CD 9, 11, 13 etc.

Hiii!!!! Sorry for your loss :hugs: 

This thread has helped me so much with my sadness from my mmc so im sure you will love this group!

Will you be using opks? What about bbt charting? 

I say dont tell dh about smep!


----------



## Hayaddie

Shelli! Where gave you been the past year?!? (it feels like! Lol) your tests look awesome! 

Welcome workinhard! I wouldn't tell your hubby just yet! Most of us SMEP like little secret detectives. I told my hubby last cycle and he got all nervous and always assumed we were just BDing to catch and eggie (duh) :)

P.s. my name is Haley! I guess after this long we can go by first name basis!


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Bev - I am sure that everything is great! Don't worry about the white blood cell count.. maybe you're just a little bit sick.. im sure it is no biggie! How exciting that you will be getting an u/s and gonna see your little peanut?! I can't wait until we get to see some pics even though its gonna look like a little blob hehehe!
> 
> Bride2b - Yayyyy!!!! I am so happy that you get to start Bding and Opk'ing!!! When are you going to start your OPK?? Tonight is cd 8, so you're gonna get to Bding, right?! woooott!!!
> 
> Addie & Snow - I watched teen mom last night also!!! Ughh.. my husband always says I look like Jenelle and he makes fun of me and shouts at me.. "STAWP SMOWKING POWT WITH KIEFFAAA" hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!
> 
> Addie - I am confident that you Ov'd late Sunday or early Monday! Don't listen to your app... last month, i Ovulated very late and it didn't match with the app because the app does an "average" and it won't know what you're body is really doing! You definitely ovulated 12-36 hours after your FIRST positive OPK!!! So, I am sure you caught the egg!!!!
> 
> Mrs J - I checked out the pics of your OPK... it looks like the second OPK was almost about to be positive... I bet you missed your surge and you probably would have gotten your positive later last night! That happened to me last month! I had a faint in the morning and a darker one in the afternoon and then back to super faint the next day... even though i never got my super dark, I know that I missed the surge that one day because I was charting my temps... FX!
> 
> My Valentine's Day was OK... I had to work and then bring DH to his post op appt (which went extremely well). He is still in his brace, but feeling much better. He couldn't drive to get me a card or present, so while I was at work he cut out a hundred paper hearts and put them all over the house on the floor and he made me a card and used my red nail polish to decorate it... ahahahah! He's so sweet! Although, cleaning the paper hearts was quite annoying! hahahahaha!!! We ordered chinese food and watched Teen Mom and Real Housewives of Orange County!
> 
> As for having code names for sex... we don't have any kids so we don't really have any code names... we mostly just say... boom boom in the room room! hahahaha!!

Well we bd last night to blow out the cob webs as OH had been away for 5 days,we officially started SMEP this morning!! I'm using CBFM so am excited to get underway & wait for it to turn from low to high then peak!! I just hope this is my month,I can't even contemplate it not being,I don't think I could take a bfn! I'm Gemma by the way xx


----------



## workinhard

Thanks jrowenj,
It took me a long time time to start feeling hopeful after my mc and it makes me so happy to see so many success stories here. I'll def be using opk's but I won't be bbt charting. at least not this cycle anyway. I'm hesitant to start bbt charting because I'm worried it's just one more thing for me to start obsessing over and once I start obsessing I can't stop!!

Has anyone else made it through SMEP without telling DH?? I'll probably end up telling him after the first few :sex: He definitely wants to get pregnant again so it's more that I don't want him to know about the strict schedule we have to follow- he might get stressed about it!!


----------



## Bride2b

Hi newbies,although I'm new to smep ive been hanging about here the last few weeks while waiting for AF to arrive & think smep is amazing...4. BFPs this month on this thread proves it!

Good luck Shelli with your app xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome workinhard! So sorry hun about your MC. Hugs.

3make5 - I like you positive attitude and relaxed approach. I have an appt on the 28th too!

Bride - Funny about getting the cobwebs out!

Shelli - Happy about the early bird appt.

Bev - Thinking about you... hope the appt went well today.

Mrsj - I totally think you should BD tonight. What's one more time gonna hurt?! Get it girl!

Hubby totally knows about SMEP and knows when I get positive or negative OPK's. I guess I am lucky that he doesn't get performance anxiety. 

BTW, Nice to meet y'all, I'm Lisa. I hope I can remember everyones names.


----------



## jrowenj

Workinhard i had to tell dh about smep bc he sometimes is too tired to bd and im lik ok alreadyyyyyy!!!
I did bbt for the first time last monthand i got way too obsessed!and trust me, it took me 2 months to fully heal emotionally ...stinks

Snowflake im sure i wont remember nmes! Sometimes i forgot whos who story wise! 

Bride lolol cobwebs! Dh and i always bd the day after af is gone!! Then skip a day and start smep! 

Sooo im not sure why im so relaxed this 2ww... maybe its bc part of me thinks that since we only got to bd once, i wont get pg this month so i wouldnt be surprised if i get bfn... 
Que sera sera!!! 

Im crampy but ever since my mmc, ive been crampy often :-(


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Sorry, ladies! I've been pretty busy (AKA fatigued) so I haven't been on this thread in a good little bit. I miss you all! I hope you're doing okay. Happy belated Valentine's day! Hope it went well. We just went to get some Mexican food, delish! 

Okay, so I'm about 5 weeks today. I've been cramping all day long for a little while, so my OB finally saw me today for an ultrasound. I was soooo nervous of an another ectopoic, but yay, we saw the gestational sac in my uterus! It's the tiny, itty bitty black circle thingy to the left. :happydance: Here it is, my almost baby who is still MIA, but it's really early. I'm so excited, and happy that my chances of having an ectopic this pregnancy is way low. Yippee!
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 5 weeks (cropped).jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## threemakefive

Woohoo Lovebot baby looks perfect.....

Hello Haley Lisa and Jaime :) I wondered when wed share names :) I'm Emily :)


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Sorry, ladies! I've been pretty busy (AKA fatigued) so I haven't been on this thread in a good little bit. I miss you all! I hope you're doing okay. Happy belated Valentine's day! Hope it went well. We just went to get some Mexican food, delish!
> 
> Okay, so I'm about 5 weeks today. I've been cramping all day long for a little while, so my OB finally saw me today for an ultrasound. I was soooo nervous of an another ectopoic, but yay, we saw the gestational sac in my uterus! It's the tiny, itty bitty black circle thingy to the left. :happydance: Here it is, my almost baby who is still MIA, but it's really early. I'm so excited, and happy that my chances of having an ectopic this pregnancy is way low. Yippee!

Awwwwww its so cute. Looks just like you! So happy that youre healthy!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to see a pic in a few weeks!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Woohoo Lovebot baby looks perfect.....
> 
> Hello Haley Lisa and Jaime :) I wondered when wed share names :) I'm Emily :)

Im hoping the names will help me remember everyones personal info better!


----------



## Hayaddie

So.. I took another OPK tonight and it is still pretty dark?! Wtf! Lol lovebot, your peanut is adorable! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> So.. I took another OPK tonight and it is still pretty dark?! Wtf! Lol lovebot, your peanut is adorable! :)

Stop testing!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

Symptom spot....haley and lisa.... im with you ladies on being gassy!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Lol! I can't stop testing! And I am sooooo gassy!! Sheesh!


----------



## mrsjoannak

I am JoAnna. Nice to meet you smep buddies!

Lovebot - so happy for you. Baby smep is looking good!

welcome workinghard happy smepping.

Shelli- loving the progression tests - I am hoping to have a pic just like that in a few weeks!

Symptom spotting- if gas were I sign for me... my hubs would swear that I was knocked up year round. 

AFM- I continued to test today and probably will until I run out of tests. After my dark almost positive yesterday I thought I would get the positive today but every test I took today barely had a line at all. So I am going to agree that I missed the surge yesterday. I am still going to test to be sure. We BD last night and again tonight. It was kinda funny- I really was not feeling it tonight and I told MrJ that so he said fine can we make it an all business night? LMAO. That is exactly what it was. I did throw some sound effects in here and there and channeled my innermost porn star... we got the job done quick and sadly I am ok with that. Today I have had a horrible headache off and on. Yesterday I had one so bad I thought I was going to barf and then die. I went back to bed and woke up at 11:00am to the 4 year old telling me "Mommy it is 1 1 0 0. Can you wake up and make me something for breakfast?" Yup worst mother of the year award right here. I felt horrible. I could not function. He managed to have a yogurt, apple sauce, juice box, and a cheese stick before waking me up. 

Just out of curiosity I googled it and turns out many women experience "debilitating" headaches when they ovulate. I get them when AF comes due to hormone levels being crazy so maybe that is my big sign I was wanting to know if I had O or not. It was beating me on the head and I did not even realize it.


----------



## auntylolo

Laura here :hi:

JoAnna, you're right about the headaches around ovulation, sickness is also common because of the sudden influx of hormones released.

Let me run through names again so I can imprint them, Jaime, Emily, Gemma, Lisa and Haley. Didn't miss anyone did I? :dohh:

Had a lovely lie-in with the dogs this morning (hubby had to get up work :growlmad: ), but we had very good :sex: last night, am loving the smep! So our next day is Friday which is also my birthday, so I get smep bd and b-day bd in one! I had a high on cbfm this morning, (my third) so I'm guessing I will o around Sunday-ish:happydance:


----------



## BeverleyLN

HI LADIES!!!

Well I'm Bev of course and I've just gotten back from my scan!

Everything looks fantastic!! I'm measuring 6 weeks 2 days which is bang on right, my little bean is 6mm long and has a strong heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!! Had a abdominal scan too so I was very lucky.... Think I have a very strong little bean and theyre was just one lol
The technician literally scanned me for 1 minute and said everything's perfect seconds after spotting my little bean so I think that was very good.

:happydance: :happydance: I can't describe how I feel right now and I can't wait till you'll experience this too so I'm sending out TONS of :dust:

Hello to the newbies! Do you have testing dates? Good luck with SMEP it's fantastic!


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Bev that is great!!


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - I didn't know that about headaches and ov! So, I bet you did miss your surge!! Yeaa!!! So, will you count today as what dpo? Also, been there with the "business" sex! Sometimes gotta do what ya gotta do!

Laura - yea for you high and soon to ov!! Bd bday :sex: would be awesome if u conceieve on your bday!!

Bev _ omg sooooo excited you got to see and hear your bean!!!


----------



## threemakefive

BeverleyLN said:


> HI LADIES!!!
> 
> Well I'm Bev of course and I've just gotten back from my scan!
> 
> Everything looks fantastic!! I'm measuring 6 weeks 2 days which is bang on right, my little bean is 6mm long and has a strong heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!! Had a abdominal scan too so I was very lucky.... Think I have a very strong little bean and theyre was just one lol
> The technician literally scanned me for 1 minute and said everything's perfect seconds after spotting my little bean so I think that was very good.
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: I can't describe how I feel right now and I can't wait till you'll experience this too so I'm sending out TONS of :dust:
> 
> Hello to the newbies! Do you have testing dates? Good luck with SMEP it's fantastic!

YAY!!! Did they tell you what the heart rate was...I like to use that first heartrate to guess the sex....I have gotten it right for years using that method :) Did they give you a picture?


----------



## workinhard

Hey guys!
It's really encouraging to hear about all these BFP's!!! Congrats ladies!!
JoAnna- I usually get headachy and crampy at O too, I think it's caused by the surge of hormones.
Started OPKs this morning- negative of course since I don't expect to O for at least another 7 days. I'm not sure if the mc will throw my cycles off or not but I was averaging 30 day cycles with O on CD 19 before that.
I ordered some Pre-seed too- hopefully it will come in the mail today since tonight is a BD night. It will be my first time using it but I thought it might help with the scheduled BD'ing- can't hurt right?

On another note, I'm sitting here in my office and a bird just flew into my window!! I heard it bang against the window and saw a big puff of feathers in the air. I hope that's not a bad sign!


----------



## mammaspath

Hi Amy here! :)

Bev- congrats on the scan!

hello and welcome to the newbies!

afm - still no af so im just waiting again to start another productive month of SMEP!

Excited for the girls in the tww! YAY!


----------



## BeverleyLN

she only scanned me for a minute she measured the baby and said its perfect we asked if the heartbeat was OK and she said it was... They were pretty packed and as she didn't have to scan me for long I guess she thought that everything was fine and she didn't need to measure the HB or it could be too early?!?


----------



## mrsjoannak

Woo Hoo Bev! I am so happy you saw your little bean!

AFM- Again with the stupid OPKs - On feb 14th I had the darkest line so far- almost positive. I was sure that I missed the surge because on the 15th my lines were very light. Tests on top are from yesterday. Tests on bottom are from today. 
Today I have tested and my lines are getting darker again. I am planning on testing everyday until I run out of OPK. So now what?
https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1812.jpg


----------



## Hayaddie

Maybe you didn't miss your surge! Or maybe you released two eggs! Jealous! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

I have no clue!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Mammas----we are the lonesome bfns/no af's :) As bad as it sucks glad I have someone to wait with lol hope AF comes your way soon...you ever had funny cycles like this one? 

MrsJ....could be the time you took it on that last time you got an almost pos. was it fmu? that will make it more pos. I think your about to O just keep bding :) how long is your cycle normally?


----------



## mrsjoannak

threemakefive said:


> Mammas----we are the lonesome bfns/no af's :) As bad as it sucks glad I have someone to wait with lol hope AF comes your way soon...you ever had funny cycles like this one?
> 
> MrsJ....could be the time you took it on that last time you got an almost pos. was it fmu? that will make it more pos. I think your about to O just keep bding :) how long is your cycle normally?

average 30 days. I am on cd20 so it is dragging out this month. I am seriously going to have a 40+day cycle. WTF. My fmu OPKs have always been light. I have been holding pee and testing every 4 hours. no lie. I am a poas junkie. gonna keep on BD I guess?


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Mammas----we are the lonesome bfns/no af's :) As bad as it sucks glad I have someone to wait with lol hope AF comes your way soon...you ever had funny cycles like this one?
> 
> MrsJ....could be the time you took it on that last time you got an almost pos. was it fmu? that will make it more pos. I think your about to O just keep bding :) how long is your cycle normally?
> 
> average 30 days. I am on cd20 so it is dragging out this month. I am seriously going to have a 40+day cycle. WTF. My fmu OPKs have always been light. I have been holding pee and testing every 4 hours. no lie. I am a poas junkie. gonna keep on BD I guess?Click to expand...

What time do you test until?


----------



## mrsjoannak

8:00am
12:00pm
4:00pm
8:00 pm

I try to test at those times. Sometimes it is a little earlier in the am or later in the evening.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Jrow and hayaddie how is the 2ww treating ya?


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> 8:00am
> 12:00pm
> 4:00pm
> 8:00 pm
> 
> I try to test at those times. Sometimes it is a little earlier in the am or later in the evening.

Hmmm so strange!


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Jrow and hayaddie how is the 2ww treating ya?

Good. So consumed taking care of dh that forgot what dpo i was! No symptoms...just a migraine today


----------



## Hayaddie

Same here! So far do good.. I have gas, back ache, and headache! I'm sure it is far too early to symptom spot but on the way home from work yesterday all I could smell was black olives. Weird I know.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> Same here! So far do good.. I have gas, back ache, and headache! I'm sure it is far too early to symptom spot but on the way home from work yesterday all I could smell was black olives. Weird I know.

I hope that is a good sign!

Jrow- I hope you stay busy enough that time flies.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hayaddie said:


> Same here! So far do good.. I have gas, back ache, and headache! I'm sure it is far too early to symptom spot but on the way home from work yesterday all I could smell was black olives. Weird I know.

Addie - Does you back ache like it does when you are about to get your AF? Mine has that weird feeling yesterday and again today. Mine is mostly aching on my left side. 

So far, alls I've has for symptoms is the gassy one day, this weird back ache feeling and I have been super thirsty - Don't even know if that is a sign or if it is because it has been cooler and the heat is on and I am dry....


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Same here! So far do good.. I have gas, back ache, and headache! I'm sure it is far too early to symptom spot but on the way home from work yesterday all I could smell was black olives. Weird I know.
> 
> Addie - Does you back ache like it does when you are about to get your AF? Mine has that
> 
> S weird feeling yesterday and again today. Mine is mostly aching on my left side.
> 
> So far, alls I've has for symptoms is the gassy one day, this weird back ache feeling and I have been super thirsty - Don't even know if that is a sign or if it is because it has been cooler and the heat is on and I am dry....Click to expand...

Sounds good, ladies!


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Same here! So far do good.. I have gas, back ache, and headache! I'm sure it is far too early to symptom spot but on the way home from work yesterday all I could smell was black olives. Weird I know.
> 
> Addie - Does you back ache like it does when you are about to get your AF? Mine has that weird feeling yesterday and again today. Mine is mostly aching on my left side.
> 
> So far, alls I've has for symptoms is the gassy one day, this weird back ache feeling and I have been super thirsty - Don't even know if that is a sign or if it is because it has been cooler and the heat is on and I am dry....Click to expand...


Where have I been? I did not realize you were on your 2WW too! Maybe I did but I am having a ******* moment. 

My fingers are crossed for all of you - Sticky beans for everyone!


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Woo Hoo Bev! I am so happy you saw your little bean!
> 
> AFM- Again with the stupid OPKs - On feb 14th I had the darkest line so far- almost positive. I was sure that I missed the surge because on the 15th my lines were very light. Tests on top are from yesterday. Tests on bottom are from today.
> Today I have tested and my lines are getting darker again. I am planning on testing everyday until I run out of OPK. So now what?
> https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1812.jpg

I still think the one pic from the other day is darker than this one...


----------



## jrowenj

Is it time to test yet?!?!?!?!


----------



## mrsjoannak

mrsjoannak said:


> Where have I been? I did not realize you were on your 2WW too! Maybe I did but I am having a ******* moment.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for all of you - Sticky beans for everyone!

Here is a question. above I said or tried to say that I was having a s-p-a-s-t-i-c moment and it automatically bleeped out *******. Why is that offensive? I could have been talking about my ******* colon or something. I could have said **** or **** but they bleep out *******? 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl:


----------



## threemakefive

mrsjoannak said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Where have I been? I did not realize you were on your 2WW too! Maybe I did but I am having a ******* moment.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for all of you - Sticky beans for everyone!
> 
> Here is a question. above I said or tried to say that I was having a s-p-a-s-t-i-c moment and it automatically bleeped out *******. Why is that offensive? I could have been talking about my ******* colon or something. I could have said **** or **** but they bleep out *******?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl:Click to expand...

ahahhahaha I was sitting here like did she mean dumb a** moment? or what? surely not? hahahahahahahaha I was like well same amount of letters but really it was ******* hahahahaha that is so funny!!! hahahahah


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Where have I been? I did not realize you were on your 2WW too! Maybe I did but I am having a ******* moment.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for all of you - Sticky beans for everyone!
> 
> Here is a question. above I said or tried to syou idnt put the stars yourself?!ay that I was having a s-p-a-s-t-i-c moment and it automatically bleeped out *******. Why is that offensive? I could have been talking about my ******* colon or something. I could have said **** or **** but they bleep out *******?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl:Click to expand...

You didnt put the strs yourself?????


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Where have I been? I did not realize you were on your 2WW too! Maybe I did but I am having a ******* moment.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for all of you - Sticky beans for everyone!
> 
> Here is a question. above I said or tried to syou idnt put the stars yourself?!ay that I was having a s-p-a-s-t-i-c moment and it automatically bleeped out *******. Why is that offensive? I could have been talking about my ******* colon or something. I could have said **** or **** but they bleep out *******?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> You didnt put the strs yourself?????Click to expand...

Nope try it. Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Maybe ******* is a bad work in the uk


----------



## jrowenj

Lmao!


----------



## jrowenj

Fuck


----------



## jrowenj

Lmaoooooooooooooooo


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Fuck

I know! Can you believe this shit? It is *******. :rofl:


----------



## Hayaddie

bahahahahahah!!! I cannot stop laughing!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Lame.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Where are our lovely ladies from the UK? Maybe they can shed some light on this subject. I did google it and some say it is more offensive in the UK and some say it is not.


----------



## jrowenj

How is ******* more offensive than fuck


----------



## jrowenj

Maybe its equivalent to saying ******** in a derogatory way?


----------



## jrowenj

R e t a r d e d


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Maybe its equivalent to saying ******** in a derogatory way?

Saying what it was ************** out. Lol. Is it like saying ********? In a derogatory way. Is that what you mean? R e t a r d e d is banned too. But fuck is ok. Hmmmmmm


----------



## jrowenj

Now i just wanna see which words are banned


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Now i just wanna see which words are banned

Me too.


----------



## jrowenj

Shit ass fuck bitch damn


----------



## Hayaddie

I cannot figure out what word is banned! Help a lady out!


----------



## Hayaddie

P.s my OPK is still dark :(


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> P.s my OPK is still dark :(

I started it with the word s p a s t i c. Then we figured out r e t a r d e d is banned too. LOL as for your OPK- found this today - @ https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#20 

question #21

Does ovulation occur while my test is positive, or will the OPK become negative again first? Ovulation occurs shortly after LH levels peak. However, there is no way to predict whether your OPK will still be showing a positive result during the actual moment of ovulation or whether your OPK will go back to negative first. Remember that it takes time for the hormones in your bloodstream (such as LH) to be metabolized into your urine. By the time your LH surge is reflected in your pee, it has already been peaking in your blood for a short while. Likewise, after your blood levels go down, it takes awhile for your pee levels to decrease.

Because of this "lag time" and the fact that you can't predict how long it will take your body to metabolize LH into and out of your urine, there is no way to know whether your egg follicle actually ruptured while your OPK was positive, or after the OPK became negative again.


----------



## Beauts

*******?

Lmao


----------



## Beauts

Beauts said:


> *******?
> 
> Lmao

Sorry....had to give it a try.


----------



## Hayaddie

So does that mean I have already o'ed or I won't be able to know?.... Poop I am stressed now! Lol


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> So does that mean I have already o'ed or I won't be able to know?.... Poop I am stressed now! Lol

it means that it takes longer for the hormone to leave your pee. You could have ovulated days ago and the LH is out of your blood but it take longer to leave your pee. QUIT TESTING!


----------



## Hayaddie

I'm addicted! Lol


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo Bev! I am so happy you saw your little bean!
> 
> AFM- Again with the stupid OPKs - On feb 14th I had the darkest line so far- almost positive. I was sure that I missed the surge because on the 15th my lines were very light. Tests on top are from yesterday. Tests on bottom are from today.
> Today I have tested and my lines are getting darker again. I am planning on testing everyday until I run out of OPK. So now what?
> https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1812.jpg
> 
> I still think the one pic from the other day is darker than this one...Click to expand...

ok jrow I think you may be right. should we see a side by side? Why yes because I love posting pictures of things I have peed on - on the internet. :)


the test from 2/14

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1799.jpg

the test from today on bottom. Oh and my 4:00pm and 8:00pm... LIGHTER. 

*******. I know.

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1812.jpg


----------



## BeverleyLN

Girls you really have me confused with these OPKS!! 

MrsJ your bottom tests on your pics seem darkest but they're not quite positive :shrug: 

Hayaddie STOP TESTING!!!!! you're going to send your send mad! 

Little funny story so this morning i was in the kitchen making a cup of tea for myself and DH before he goes off to work i turned around to carry them out and he walked through the door and i completely shit myself! i jumped like a lune and spilled the tea everywhere! he thinks i'm crazy :haha:
then i was wiping up the spilled tea and i started to retch, made it to the bathroom retched a few more times but didn't actually sick.... think this is the start of my MS :dohh:

Here's a pic of my little bean! he/she is on the left and the yolk sac is on the right... my very, very full bladder is the large dark area
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3623.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## auntylolo

Bev your scan pic is gorgeous! I can't wait to have one too:hugs:
Hayley, stop testing! you're going to drive yourself mad!
Those of you in the 2ww how's it treating you? I'll be there in a couple of days hopefully, as I got a peak on my cbfm this morning and an almost postive opk with fmu:happydance: so excited and cos it's my birthday today it seems like the best present ever knowing we could conceive on my birthday:happydance: 

I'm reading this at work and :rofl: at you all trying to figure out the banned words!


----------



## Bride2b

Jesus ladies I cant keep up!!!! :dohh: You girls have gone BONKERS in the TWW and its only the start!!!!!

Bev what a lovely little scan piccy xxxx how wonderful xxx Like Laura says I want one of those too!!!!

CD10 for me, CBFM low, 2nd SMEP BD day :happydance: Just had reflexology, she said I'm carrying tension and dont seem to be able to let go. I want to let go of all the shit I've been through, maybe for some reason I want to let go so much that its stopping me. I dunno if that makes sense. But I know I wont get pg until I can get myself back in a 'balanced' state! Urrrrgh so just ate a bar of chocolate & feel super fucking relaxed now!! :rofl:

In the UK the 's' word is not a nice word (neither is ****** really but thats probably more acceptable)

Laura yay for the best birthday present - ovulation!!!! ha ha how crazy!!! cant wait to get a peak on mine!!! I'm excited to see when it turns high! :thumbup:


----------



## girlinyork

I've got a disability and I technically am the "s word." Our people should be allowed to use that word. I might ask the mods the give me special clearance ;)


----------



## BeverleyLN

The 'S' word isn't used over here as GirlinYork says it is does mean a person has a disability such as Autism and other mental and physical disabilities but no worries girls you were not to know.

Sending out tons and tons more :dust: for you ladies to catch!


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy birthday lolo!!!!!! :cake: Your hubby's gonna give you a birthday surprise in bed today!!

You girls need to just quit with the OPK's!!

Mrs. J - Totally thought you said you were having an asshole day in your post to me - and that didn't even make any sense. I was like what bad word is 7 letters and it was the only one I could think of. I just couldn't figure out what word was being blanked out. I would have never of guessed the "s" word as it is not a bad word here in the US. 

AFM, my temp went way up but I can honestly say I don't believe it. I know I was up at 3am because the dog was being annoying in bed. And I temp at 6 so I prolly didn't get the full 3 hours before hand. I put it in anyways. We'll see what tomorrow brings - I'm sure a lower temp though.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Happy Birthday lolo!!!! :cake:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Happy Birthday LOLO!!!

Bev- I am loving your first baby pic!

Snow- No I was not having an asshole day... or maybe I was? LOL I hope your temps stay up.

It is amazing how a word can mean one thing here in the US and something completely different in the UK! I in no way meant any disrespect. I was just surprised. 

AFM- I am still testing to make sure it does not pop up positive. We will BD tonight and maybe tomorrow and Sunday. Hmmmmm....


----------



## jrowenj

Hey ladies! I am currently at the spa getting mani, pedi and massage!! Figured I would log in my phone and see how my smep gals are while I get my feet soaked!

Laura, happy bday!!! I bet this will be your day to conceive! What are your bday plans this evening??

Bev- love the baby pic! Soon, we will see the shape of the baby and its gonna be amazing! Will you find out the gender or be surprised?? That's hilarious about spilling the tea everywhere!! :rofl:

Haley - stop testing rotflllll!! You're cracking me up! At lwast its keeping u from hpt testing!!

Lisa _ yay for high temps!! I hope this is your month!! You surely deserve it!!

Sorry if I forgot anyone. So hard to keep up on my ******* phone lmao!


----------



## Hayaddie

Okay okay okay I am done with th OPK's... Or at least I'm not telling you ladies! :) Bev I love your sticky bean picture! Happy Birthday Laura! Jrow I am totally jealous! I need a Mani and pedi soooooo bad!


----------



## jrowenj

Ok.. So, I'm gonna symptom spot... Had a migraine from 1pm til 10 pm yesterday til I finally gave up and went to bed at 10. I almost threw up several times from the pain! Also, I've been crampy and have pressure in my lower belly! Hope its something!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Okay okay okay I am done with th OPK's... Or at least I'm not telling you ladies! :) Bev I love your sticky bean picture! Happy Birthday Laura! Jrow I am totally jealous! I need a Mani and pedi soooooo bad!

Lol!! Well, just remember you prob ovulated 12-36 hrs after ur first positive and u just have some lh left over!


----------



## shellideaks

Love how you've all been having an awesome time saying the word ******* lmao. I find it really funny that that's banned but fuck isn't too!

Bev I love your scan pic, can't wait to get one myself! 

Hope all of you that are in your TTW are finding it okay. How long has everyone got until testing?


----------



## jrowenj

Shelli- I will be testing in 10 days if AF doesn't get me!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Woohoo, fingers crossed it's positive. I want more of you preggers already! :D


----------



## workinhard

I just logged on and read all the naughty word posts- wicked funny!! I had no idea that s p a s t i c was derogatory or offensive in the uk.

Heyaddie and MrsJ- I think there are alot of different variables that can affect the opk's. First the amount of fluid and food you've taken in can influence the dilution of the pee. The more you eat and drink, the more dilute the pee and vice versa. So if you're holding in pee and taking in way less fluid than you normally do so you can poas four times a day, then that might have an effect on how quickly (or not) your body is metabolising the hormone; resulting in a positive or almost positive result for a few days. That's the problem with these sticks-it's purely qualitative. In Oct. when I got my BFP I got a positive for one day- the next day was negative so I didn't test for two days. Then because I'm obsessed with poas I peed on another one and it was positive!! That was four days after my initial positive opk. Didn't make any sense to me until I read that LH is almost identical to Hcg and the opk may have been detecting Hcg in my pee. In any case- 24 hrs. after the first positive or darkest one is likely when O happens. 
Whew that was a long post!!
Maybe I'll try an experiment with the digital ones and the paper ones this time around. I still have at least 6 days to go till O for me.


----------



## workinhard

Bride2b said:


> Jesus ladies I cant keep up!!!! :dohh: You girls have gone BONKERS in the TWW and its only the start!!!!!
> 
> Bev what a lovely little scan piccy xxxx how wonderful xxx Like Laura says I want one of those too!!!!
> 
> CD10 for me, CBFM low, 2nd SMEP BD day :happydance: Just had reflexology, she said I'm carrying tension and dont seem to be able to let go. I want to let go of all the shit I've been through, maybe for some reason I want to let go so much that its stopping me. I dunno if that makes sense. But I know I wont get pg until I can get myself back in a 'balanced' state! Urrrrgh so just ate a bar of chocolate & feel super fucking relaxed now!! :rofl:
> 
> In the UK the 's' word is not a nice word (neither is ****** really but thats probably more acceptable)
> 
> Laura yay for the best birthday present - ovulation!!!! ha ha how crazy!!! cant wait to get a peak on mine!!! I'm excited to see when it turns high! :thumbup:

Bride2b I understand how hard it is to let go, I've been doing some yoga lately partly to help me lose the 5 lbs I gained from being pregnant and partly to help me regain a sense of being balanced. It's helped me a lot :hugs:
But now it's hard to find time with all this SMEP'ing!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Oh my. You ladies are all chatter, chatter, chatter! I'm not going to lie, it's a bit daunting, especially since I'm working 12 hour shifts and I'm VERY tired. I've been avoiding this post because, well, I've been feeling a bit depressed. I don't know why exactly really. I think I'm just delirious, so I get very emotional. Meh. I'm sure it'll pass. I just need a good 12 or so hours of sleep. 

I cannot wait to see my little yolk sac and fetus! Bev, that's UHmazing! 

I love the naughty words on here. I'm on another pregnancy/TTC app, and I am known for my cursing skills. But for some reason, I just don't do it on here. You all seem like a squeaky clean bunch, until now. Haha! Yes!! 

Twat-waffle! 

I'm lost though. What word was bleeped out?


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo Bev! I am so happy you saw your little bean!
> 
> AFM- Again with the stupid OPKs - On feb 14th I had the darkest line so far- almost positive. I was sure that I missed the surge because on the 15th my lines were very light. Tests on top are from yesterday. Tests on bottom are from today.
> Today I have tested and my lines are getting darker again. I am planning on testing everyday until I run out of OPK. So now what?
> https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1812.jpg
> 
> I still think the one pic from the other day is darker than this one...Click to expand...
> 
> ok jrow I think you may be right. should we see a side by side? Why yes because I love posting pictures of things I have peed on - on the internet. :)
> 
> 
> the test from 2/14
> 
> https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1799.jpg
> 
> the test from today on bottom. Oh and my 4:00pm and 8:00pm... LIGHTER.
> 
> *******. I know.
> 
> https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1812.jpgClick to expand...

I am still convinced that you got your positive on 2/14 and ov'd 12-36 hrs later!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Omg...you mean the word "*******" is derogatory? I keep forgetting this is a UK based site, I think. I don't know. 

This is really weird.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Holy shit, it is bleeped out! Bonkers! 

Okay. My mind is absolutely boggled.


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebot - Awww I am sure your hormones and lack of sleep are making you depressed and moody... perk the fuck up! hahahaha Sorry, i had to put a curse in after all this talk about bad words... I am from New Jersey and the word "fuck" is used almost every other word in a sentence here! hhahaahaha It may have been my first word...


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Jesus ladies I cant keep up!!!! :dohh: You girls have gone BONKERS in the TWW and its only the start!!!!!
> 
> Bev what a lovely little scan piccy xxxx how wonderful xxx Like Laura says I want one of those too!!!!
> 
> CD10 for me, CBFM low, 2nd SMEP BD day :happydance: Just had reflexology, she said I'm carrying tension and dont seem to be able to let go. I want to let go of all the shit I've been through, maybe for some reason I want to let go so much that its stopping me. I dunno if that makes sense. But I know I wont get pg until I can get myself back in a 'balanced' state! Urrrrgh so just ate a bar of chocolate & feel super fucking relaxed now!! :rofl:
> 
> In the UK the 's' word is not a nice word (neither is ****** really but thats probably more acceptable)
> 
> Laura yay for the best birthday present - ovulation!!!! ha ha how crazy!!! cant wait to get a peak on mine!!! I'm excited to see when it turns high! :thumbup:

I get what you mean about stressing about stress!! Glad the chocolate got you relaxed! hahahaa!!! 
:happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

OK... this 2ww is all of a sudden getting to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :loopy:


----------



## Hayaddie

Omg Jrow! Pull it together or I will go crazy! We have ten days! P.s. symptom spotting for the day.. Headache! Acne beard! Crampy/funky tummy! Gas! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Omg Jrow! Pull it together or I will go crazy! We have ten days! P.s. symptom spotting for the day.. Headache! Acne beard! Crampy/funky tummy! Gas! :)

Rotfl!!!!!!!!!!

Damn. No symptoms here today!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Wow. I have sat down 15 times today to type an entry and each time I have gotten interrupted. So here goes.

Jrow and hayaddie- symptom spot away. I hope you both get your sticky beans. And I am with Hayaddie- super jealous of your spa day. 

Shelli and Bev how are you feeling? Can't wait to jain the preggers club.

Snow - where are you at today? How is your 2ww going? 

Lovebot- TWAT-WAFFLE OMG that is hilarious. :rotfl:
I hope you get some rest and feel better soon.

AFM- I know I said that I was going to continue taking OPKs until I ran out... well it is hard to run out if you keep buying more... Here is why I decided I will need more. If you actually map everything out on the calendar, my last cycle was wonky. Can I say wonky? We will see. So based on that cycle my app is telling me that I should ovulate tomorrow. My CM is finally getting to where I think it should be. **TMI alert- First off I am a stay at home mom. my schedule is crazy and I do get to spend most of my day in pj's. I usually do not shower until before bed because I just get dirty durning the day cleaning and playing. I only shower during the day if I have somewhere to be. SO that being said I had lots of gooey "CM" this past week... but we also had a bunch of sex therefore I am not sure if it really was CM. Gross I know. I am not a yucky person I promise. Anyway. I know for a fact that everything I experienced today WAS in fact CM. I am not 100% on how to read it but there was a lot of it and it is thick and stringy. If it was EW... It was thicker if that makes any sense. So that is why I went a head and bought more today. We will be getting it on tonight.

Now then a couple funny things that happened today.

1) As many of you know my MIL is a complete loon. She has severe mental illnesses, was just diagnosed with cancer, and she is an alcoholic. She is a mean drunk. Recently she called me and cursed at me and called me lots of bad names because I cleaned her kitchen and according to her I threw her dishes away. I am no longer allowed in her home yadda yadda yadda. She is nuts. Well I have not talked to her in a couple of weeks (since this happened). When we were in town taking care of her after her mastectomy I cooked meals every night for dinner and packed away the leftovers so she would have food to eat. It has been a month and a half and she finally decided to eat them. She got sick as crap and accused me of trying to kill her. Seriously. Damnit she foiled my plan. I thought I could cook her meals and poison her with them a month later. She is bat shit crazy. I still have not talked to her. Then today I got roses delivered. They were from her. The card read I am sorry, Love S. Now what? I do not want to call her? I may write her a thank you card. 

2) If you have seen Toy Story 3 you will know that Lotso Huggin Bear has a deep raspy Southern voice. He talks to a baby doll and always says _blah blah blah_ (fill in here) ya big bay-beh. Well the 4 year old has been calling me ya big bay-beh all day. Then MrJ came home and he jumped in on it too. We were all laughing and having fun. We were in the car driving to get a new soccer ball for practice tomorrow when I told the 4yold to hush yo mouth ya big bay-beh. He laughed and said to be - eat my ass ya big bay-beh. I was shocked. We do not say things like that around him. I have said ass but only when I am really mad so really it was a poor choice of words that coincidently came out all together to make up a really bad statement. 


So that is my day. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - Wow... what a day you had!!! First about the OPK and CM... well, if I were you I would keep testing since we have all just been guessing that your most positive (but not quite) was your positive. It doesn't hurt to keep testing. I would want to know if I were you this way if you don't get pregnant (which I hope you do this cycle) you can at least figure out your LP and your cycles a bit clearer... The cm sounds like you may be approaching O... was it clear or like tinged?? After O, I get a sticky stringy yellowish CM...

About your MIL... wow... thats incredible... trying to poison her?! wait... not incredible that you tried to but incredible that you were accused! Ughh... I am sorry that you have this un needed stress on you... Also, can't be easy on your husband... no advice for you on my end except to keep letting it roll off you... what else can you do but to let it be?

I can't believe your son said "eat my ass!" He probably heard it on TV or something??!?!?! It's one thing if he picked up the word ass, but to put it into "eat my ass..." yowzas!!

Sounds like you need a day at the spa!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> JoAnna - Wow... what a day you had!!! First about the OPK and CM... well, if I were you I would keep testing since we have all just been guessing that your most positive (but not quite) was your positive. It doesn't hurt to keep testing. I would want to know if I were you this way if you don't get pregnant (which I hope you do this cycle) you can at least figure out your LP and your cycles a bit clearer... The cm sounds like you may be approaching O... was it clear or like tinged?? After O, I get a sticky stringy yellowish CM...
> 
> About your MIL... wow... thats incredible... trying to poison her?! wait... not incredible that you tried to but incredible that you were accused! Ughh... I am sorry that you have this un needed stress on you... Also, can't be easy on your husband... no advice for you on my end except to keep letting it roll off you... what else can you do but to let it be?
> 
> I can't believe your son said "eat my ass!" He probably heard it on TV or something??!?!?! It's one thing if he picked up the word ass, but to put it into "eat my ass..." yowzas!!
> 
> Sounds like you need a day at the spa!!

My CM started off today thin and EWish. As the day went on it thickened up and by 7:00pm it was sticky stringy yellowish. I can tell you that my left ovary is kinda achey now. Just noticed it. Maybe I found my O. Now if I can get MrJ to get off the damn xbox and come do me...


----------



## Hayaddie

Omg Mrsj! Eat my ass! Lol! Don't fret, my 4 year old told my husbands dad that I need to quit bitchin'!!! I'm guessing she has heard one of us say it to the other! I couldn't help but laugh my ass off! Lol


----------



## snowflakes120

Mrsj - Hope your getting it on ya big bay-beh!! I've been lurking today mostly! I've come out!

Jrow - I so need a spa day - so jealous!

Addie - Hooray for symptoms!

Lovebot - Hope you get rested up this weekend and feel better soon.

Shelli - I plan to test on Wednesday.

Bride - How long have you been doing reflexology? I noticed a place here did it and was have been thinking about it a little bit. You like it?

AFM, my symptom spot is light cramping/light twinges, this weird backache thing I got going on, still thirsty and TMI diarrhea today.


----------



## Bride2b

Snow, I would certainly give reflexology a go. I wanted to go as I know reflexology can help with TTC. I've had so much stress and anxiety lately I know I will not get pregnant. It takes a few sessions to start to work. Yesterday she said that she felt a blockage in my pelvic area on my left foot. The left side is the reproductive side so thats interesting. She said she can feel that I am holding on to alot if stress & its as if I cant let it go. I know yesterday my neck wouldnt relax during the treatment. I dont know if its my mind still trying to hold onto Bertie (my baby I lost) and not wanting to let him go...which I guess I am, I think its a case of hes too special to me to let him go & 'forget' as how do you forget a baby you gave birth too? 
The lady I go to is soooooo lovely. She has a special interest in conception/maternity/pregnancy. So the aim of my sessions is to get pregnant! She has copied some chapters of a book called 'Getting pregnant faster,' it basically tells you about all the vitamins and minerals you need, and what you should avoid. I havent read anything I dont already know yet. But she says once the treatments start relaxing me, she knows I will get pregnant. Her job is to relax me & stimulate the glands that produce hormones to ov & strengthen the uterus etc. Its very interesting & quite honestly I will give anything a go if its going to get me pregnant again! 

I didnt get to bd on CD10 as OH went out and I was zonked....think it was the reflexology that did it! ahhhhhh how annoying. I know I wont OV for at least a week so I have plenty of time to make up for it! I dont want to miss and BD as want to do this 100%! 

Battery is going on my laptop.....hope all is well in the TWW ladies!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi girls!! so much chat! it's all good though it will make the dreaded 2ww go quicker!

Hubby came home yesterday and told me he wants lots of kids and wants them all quickly! WTH let me get this one into the world first lmao


----------



## shellideaks

Morning all. I'm in work until 5 today. Only 5 and a half more hours to go then I have 1 day off. Yay, can't wait for it. Although gotta go see the OH's nan and tell her she's going to be a great nan for the first time. I'd rather stay at home TBH, it's like an hours drive but ah well, maybe she'll buy us lunch :rofl:

I'm feeling okay, on and off tired and I'm still cramping a lot but I've read that's normal. I've decided I'm gonna pay for an early scan, thinking of going on the 11 March which will make me like 7 +5 and it's 3 weeks tomorrow. Which doesn't seem too far away :)

JoAnna you always sound like you have so much going on! I think if my MIL was like that, I would purposely poison her haha. And OMG at what your little boy said, that is soooo funny!

Lisa I had backache pretty much the whole way through my TWW, sounds like a good symptom for me! FX'd for Wednesday :D

Haha Bev, my OH is like that too. I think I'd be happy with one of each :p

Jaime and Hayley, hope your TWW isn't driving you both too mental. Soon be over and hopefully there'll be even more :bfp:'s! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa your backache sounds like a good symptom!! 

Bev my dh says that too! Well, not that he wants a lot but he wants them back to back! 

Shelli I'm glad you will get a scan soon! I can't wait to see your little bean! I love seeing all the scan pics. I'm glad you're feeling well! Hope nan buys you lunch! Hahaha

Still nothing happening over here :cry: just constant headache for the past 3 days and a bit of gas... No backache, no twinges, no sore bb, no cm and no diarrhea... Maybe the psychics were right and I won't conceive til april... Ughh I hate you tww!!


----------



## threemakefive

Well all u girlies are in the tww....guess who is CD1?????????????????? 
<<<THIS GIRL!!!!!!!!! :) the witch is here FINALLY!!!!!!!!!! :) although the witch she is showed up on the one day in a year that we don't have the kids and were planning an exciting Valentines celebration..but I'm just glad she's here after 6 weeks :)


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay three!!! Now you can move on to SMEP in a week!


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> Yay three!!! Now you can move on to SMEP in a week!

Thanks!!! I haven't been so excited to see her ever lol :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

I hope you ladies are having a wonderful Saturday. 

Symptoms? I am anxious to get to my 2ww. 

I am going crazy. So yesterday I was kinda moody. Up and down smiles and then tears. Last night I had a massive meltdown. Started a little cry over something stupid. Then it calmed down a bit. Next thing I know I remembered that earlier I had hit my elbow and it hurt really bad - kinda still sensitive and I start sobbing BECAUSE I HIT MY ELBOW 5 HOURS AGO. MrJ calmed me down and then it hit again. I seriously cried for 2 hours straight. Over the most stupid and pointless shit. I wiped all the snot off my face and we BD... it did not work well. I finally faked a big one just so he would hurry up and finish. Then I cried myself to sleep. :cry: 
When I woke up this morning and wanted to cry some more... So as crazy as it sounds I thought I am on CD 22... could I have already O and missed it? Could I already be pregnant? This is out of control. I did not take a hpt but I did do another OPK and there was barely a line. I am still having light cramping. Took my son to his first soccer practice and cried the whole time. 

Someone please fill me in. WHAT IS GOING ON?


----------



## shellideaks

mrsjoannak said:


> I hope you ladies are having a wonderful Saturday.
> 
> Symptoms? I am anxious to get to my 2ww.
> 
> I am going crazy. So yesterday I was kinda moody. Up and down smiles and then tears. Last night I had a massive meltdown. Started a little cry over something stupid. Then it calmed down a bit. Next thing I know I remembered that earlier I had hit my elbow and it hurt really bad - kinda still sensitive and I start sobbing BECAUSE I HIT MY ELBOW 5 HOURS AGO. MrJ calmed me down and then it hit again. I seriously cried for 2 hours straight. Over the most stupid and pointless shit. I wiped all the snot off my face and we BD... it did not work well. I finally faked a big one just so he would hurry up and finish. Then I cried myself to sleep. :cry:
> When I woke up this morning and wanted to cry some more... So as crazy as it sounds I thought I am on CD 22... could I have already O and missed it? Could I already be pregnant? This is out of control. I did not take a hpt but I did do another OPK and there was barely a line. I am still having light cramping. Took my son to his first soccer practice and cried the whole time.
> 
> Someone please fill me in. WHAT IS GOING ON?

Hmmm that does sound like pregnancy symptoms to me. That was one of the first things I noticed, over emotional about stupid stuff. I guess you'll be seeing inthe next week or so :)

I hope you're feeling better by now though :hugs:

Threemakefive, glad the :witch: finally arrived for you!


----------



## mammaspath

Awe Mrsj i'm so sad for you! Let's hope its your crazy prego hormones! i hope your day gets better.

Jrowe- i better see a f(#($ING postive hpt here in 10 days or im gonna be pissed off! lol

Shelli - how are you doing? i can't wait for your scan! wahoo!

afm - still no af.....seriously.......im getting really annoyed now.....its a only a few days late but feels like an eternity! i vowed no more tests this month so idk what else to do with my time since all i do is poas! HAHAHA . 

lovebot - i hope you can kick the blues soon. ill keep you in my prayers!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Well all u girlies are in the tww....guess who is CD1??????????????????
> <<<THIS GIRL!!!!!!!!! :) the witch is here FINALLY!!!!!!!!!! :) although the witch she is showed up on the one day in a year that we don't have the kids and were planning an exciting Valentines celebration..but I'm just glad she's here after 6 weeks :)

Im just happy you don't have to wonder anymore and you get to start SMEPing!! It just stinks that the witch has the worst timing ever!!!

JoAnna - no clue whats goin on with you :hugs:

No symptoms here except another freakin headache and super bloated... but i think its because DH has been laid up and wanting to eat lots of junk and I can't let a man eat alone!!!

Going to my friend's 30th bday party tonight... it's an 80's themed roller skating party... dont ask... i think its kinda weird... i would much rather go to dinner and then out dancing and drinking... but oh well


----------



## shellideaks

mammaspath said:


> Awe Mrsj i'm so sad for you! Let's hope its your crazy prego hormones! i hope your day gets better.
> 
> Jrowe- i better see a f(#($ING postive hpt here in 10 days or im gonna be pissed off! lol
> 
> Shelli - how are you doing? i can't wait for your scan! wahoo!
> 
> afm - still no af.....seriously.......im getting really annoyed now.....its a only a few days late but feels like an eternity! i vowed no more tests this month so idk what else to do with my time since all i do is poas! HAHAHA .
> 
> lovebot - i hope you can kick the blues soon. ill keep you in my prayers!

I'm okay, started feeling really ill about an hour ago but OH had a stomach bug the other day and I'm inclined to think he's given it to me rather than being anything to do with being pregnant. Feel dog rough at the moment and like I could spew at any minute. Hopefully will be feeling better after a good nights sleep.

God why is it that when we want the witch to show, she doesn't?! I hope she comes for you soon so that you can crack on with your next cycle :)


----------



## Bride2b

:happydance: Three! way to go! SMEP time soon!!!

mammas - that fucking :witch: is so uncooperative!

Shelli - hope you feel better soon, but :happydance: for deciding for an early scan

Joanna :hugs: I hate days like that! Lets hope its your hormones being crazy due to being knocked up!!

Jamie - enjoy your roller disco! sounds fab!! I wanted to do this for my Hen party (think you guys call it something different) but I hope I'll be up the duff by then so dont think that would be wise! Have fun though! 

Hayley - hope your not going too crazy!!


----------



## threemakefive

Mamas- I feel ya in af....2weeks late I was begining to.freak out lol....start soon and we can go through this month together lol...hoping she arrives for u soon :)


----------



## Hayaddie

I hope everyone is having a great weekend! We have a wedding tonight and my secret mission is to have some wine and see if I get tipsy super fast.... That's a symptom! So Bride that probably answers your question! I am starting to go crazy! Good news though I finally got my negative Opk!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies. Sure been chatty today!!

Hooray for AF 3makes5.

Addie - Have fun at the wedding tonight! FX for getting tipsy!

Jaime - Have fun at your roller skating event tonight. It sounds super fun! I love the 80's.

Mammas - Hope you get your BFP or AF soon! 

Mrsj - Sounds like you need a nice relaxing bath.

AFM, just hanging out while hubby is at school working on a project and work. Not much symptoms for me today. Just this same old lower backache.


----------



## BeverleyLN

3make5 thank GOD she showed her ugly face! FXed for this month!!!

mamas hope you get some sort of result soon! either a BFP or AF

My 2ww girls! keep calm and relax! have some fun :dust:

MrsJ sounds like you had a pretty rough day! hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: hope it's early PG signs!!

Shelli love your avatar! those are some very, very positive tests! i've found a slice of toast really helps with MS and strawberry actimels are fantastic too! 

ANy new test dates girls?


----------



## shellideaks

Thank you :D They're the most positive I've ever had, even when I was PG with Max they never got that dark. Hoping it's a good sign :)

Will definitely have to try a slice of toast when I'm not feeling great!


----------



## jrowenj

Morning!!! I had a blast skating last night...a little rusty at first though!!!

Haley...i did the same thing that you were thinkin! I had half a beer and couldn't finish it bc it was making my stomach sour!! How did your experiment go?!

Feeling a burning sensation in my lower abs... no other sx here...

Lisa hows your temp today??


----------



## auntylolo

Afternoon ladies :hi:
I'm pretty sure yesterday was o day, so we were due to bd again. God I was so tired, and I'm pretty sure Kev was too. Up we went to bed, I sorted the dogs out and he was already in bed when I started putting my pyjamas on, he says to me, why are you putting them on when I'm going to take them off in about 3 seconds?! I said to him how tired he looked, and he says to me, I am but tonight might just make the difference andid rather know we did everything we could instead of not getting a bfp and then wishing we'd done more:cloud9: bless him, I just love him to bits:hugs:

Who is next to test? Jaime? How long do you usually hold out?:haha:


----------



## jrowenj

auntylolo said:


> Afternoon ladies :hi:
> I'm pretty sure yesterday was o day, so we were due to bd again. God I was so tired, and I'm pretty sure Kev was too. Up we went to bed, I sorted the dogs out and he was already in bed when I started putting my pyjamas on, he says to me, why are you putting them on when I'm going to take them off in about 3 seconds?! I said to him how tired he looked, and he says to me, I am but tonight might just make the difference andid rather know we did everything we could instead of not getting a bfp and then wishing we'd done more:cloud9: bless him, I just love him to bits:hugs:
> 
> Who is next to test? Jaime? How long do you usually hold out?:haha:

Awwwww i just got goose bumps reading that!! How sweet?!

Im not supposed to test until 8 more days!!! I made my dh (named kev too!) Hide my hpts and he made me promise not to sneak and test! I usually start my poas addiction at 8dpo!

Im so excited for your 2ww to begin!! Are you going to test before af is due?!


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks girls :) cd 2 today got my opks today :) ready to start smeppin, now af just needs to leave lol :) all you girls in 2ww what day you testing? All the same day???


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Thanks girls :) cd 2 today got my opks today :) ready to start smeppin, now af just needs to leave lol :) all you girls in 2ww what day you testing? All the same day???

Leave :witch: !!!!!!!!!!! Yeaaaa for opk time!!!!

Haley and i are testing the same day...2/27 but i have a sneaky suspicion shes not gonna be able to wait!! I think snowflake is testing wed?????? Cant wait to see her result!!!

Are you using anything else besides opk thi cycle? I was bad this cycle.. didnt keep up too well with my prenatal...so busy taking care of dh that i forgot about myself!


----------



## auntylolo

jrowenj said:


> Awwwww i just got goose bumps reading that!! How sweet?!
> 
> Im not supposed to test until 8 more days!!! I made my dh (named kev too!) Hide my hpts and he made me promise not to sneak and test! I usually start my poas addiction at 8dpo!
> 
> Im so excited for your 2ww to begin!! Are you going to test before af is due?!

probably! I always start the 2ww with good intentions but usually crumble around 8dpo too! I was actually just saying to Kev the other day about how I remembered making a comment about those frer's years ago, something along the lines of why would anyone even bother testing until their period was late?! :rofl: my god, how innocent I was about the whole ttc thing:dohh:


----------



## Hayaddie

Jrow! I promise I am going to wait until 2/27!! :) I'm not sure how my plan worked because I got a tad pickled!!! But I had a good time! Now I want to go skating! Lol how has everyone else been?? Aunty did I miss your test date??


----------



## snowflakes120

Very cute of your hubby there Lolo!!

Jrow - So happy that you had fun roller skating last night! Temp is just staying about the same at this point.

3make5 - Hooray for OPK's!!

I am testing Wed - 2/22. My AF is due Friday - I should spot a bit Thurs. So if it hasn't implanted by then then I really don't have a chance for it implant any later bc AF arrives so soon and the fertilized egg will just get swept away bc there isn't enough time. :( 
No symptoms yet today. Didn't really have any yesterday either. My PMA has fallen a bit. So not really feeling a good result on Wed already.


----------



## threemakefive

Good luck snow :) 

Jrow I'm doing opks and prenatals this cycle :)

Can't wait to see ur tests..... hold stong no early testing lol (we are all so good at trying to convince others not to test early but can't keep our selves in control lol)


----------



## auntylolo

Hayley I'm hoping to wait til the 29th but if I start to get the urge sooner I just let myself do it knowing that it's probably too soon anyway. I just really like poas :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

I will be honest...i desperately wanna test at least by 10dpo...grrrrrrr

Lisa you have your doc appt this week, right??


----------



## Hayaddie

Hmmmmm maybe we could test Saturday instead of Monday :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Hmmmmm maybe we could test Saturday instead of Monday :)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm....ahhhhhhhhhh....ughhhhhh

I dont wanna be disappointed :cry:

Although getting af will be equally disappointing.... i may sneak and take an opk lmao!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Snow that chart is still looking lovely!

Lolo your OH sounds so lovely!!!

Jamie & Hayley I think we needs to put bets on who will cave first! :haha:

Three - you'll be smepping before you know it again :happydance:

So many of you are in the tww .... I feel left behind! Its CD12 for me, got a low on my CBFM, I need to make sure we bd tonight as I want to get this smep underway and in full momentum after missing it cd10. Think I need to have a chat with OH to explain the importance having sexy time more frequently as I should be coming up to getting some highs soon on the cbfm. I'm sure he wont complain. I'm just not sure if he's really into needing to know the ins and outs of ttc. I think hes more of a man that just like to bd bit and doesnt really realise that it takes a little bit more than that!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Lets hope we get some more BFPs soon! I think 4/11 so far isnt half bad!! Lets get that up to 11/11!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma, right?? Maybe just tell dh that whenever you want to bd he just better be ready to go!! Lol

Youre 2ww will be here soon!! When do you usuallu o??

I sure hope at least one of us gets a bfp!! One or 2 a month would be exciting!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm maybe we could test Saturday instead of Monday :)
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm....ahhhhhhhhhh....ughhhhhh
> 
> I dont wanna be disappointed :cry:
> 
> Although getting af will be equally disappointing.... i may sneak and take an opk lmao!!!Click to expand...

Ummmm explain to me this Opk idea! You can tell by using an Opk?! I'm intrigued lol


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm maybe we could test Saturday instead of Monday :)
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm....ahhhhhhhhhh....ughhhhhh
> 
> I dont wanna be disappointed :cry:
> 
> Although getting af will be equally disappointing.... i may sneak and take an opk lmao!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ummmm explain to me this Opk idea! You can tell by using an Opk?! I'm intrigued lolClick to expand...

Supposedly... go to peeonastick.com


----------



## jrowenj

I just talked to my husband about when I can test and he told me "you can test when you're late for your period like NORMAL chicks" WTF?!?! I said, OK... so I will test the DAY its late and he said... you can test when it's 3 days late... omg I will DIEEEEEE!! I am pretty sure I can talk him into testing early though... I have my ways!

Maybe I will test on Feb 29 because it is Leap Year and may be lucky!


----------



## mammaspath

So excited for you tww wait girls!

I'm still waiting on af............lordy lordy this is retarted! Amen......lmao!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> So excited for you tww wait girls!
> 
> I'm still waiting on af............lordy lordy this is retarted! Amen......lmao!

ughhhh wth?!?!?! where is that stupid :witch:???

I was so cool, calm and collected the first week wait and now that the second week is starting, I am dying!!! Its kinda like when you have to pee really badly... the closer you get to the bathroom, the more you have to pee!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> So excited for you tww wait girls!
> 
> I'm still waiting on af............lordy lordy this is retarted! Amen......lmao!
> 
> ughhhh wth?!?!?! where is that stupid :witch:???
> 
> I was so cool, calm and collected the first week wait and now that the second week is starting, I am dying!!! Its kinda like when you have to pee really badly... the closer you get to the bathroom, the more you have to pee!Click to expand...

i know how you feel...........i started testing way early i couldn't stand it, however it seems like forever everytime i saw a neg hpt! it sucks and now im late and its driving me bananas!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> So excited for you tww wait girls!
> 
> I'm still waiting on af............lordy lordy this is retarted! Amen......lmao!
> 
> ughhhh wth?!?!?! where is that stupid :witch:???
> 
> I was so cool, calm and collected the first week wait and now that the second week is starting, I am dying!!! Its kinda like when you have to pee really badly... the closer you get to the bathroom, the more you have to pee!Click to expand...
> 
> i know how you feel...........i started testing way early i couldn't stand it, however it seems like forever everytime i saw a neg hpt! it sucks and now im late and its driving me bananas!Click to expand...

Have you tested recently??? Do you think there is still a chance???


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> So excited for you tww wait girls!
> 
> I'm still waiting on af............lordy lordy this is retarted! Amen......lmao!
> 
> ughhhh wth?!?!?! where is that stupid :witch:???
> 
> I was so cool, calm and collected the first week wait and now that the second week is starting, I am dying!!! Its kinda like when you have to pee really badly... the closer you get to the bathroom, the more you have to pee!Click to expand...
> 
> i know how you feel...........i started testing way early i couldn't stand it, however it seems like forever everytime i saw a neg hpt! it sucks and now im late and its driving me bananas!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tested recently??? Do you think there is still a chance???Click to expand...

i tested today......theres not a chance.......i think your cycle is off for a bit after m,c's


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> So excited for you tww wait girls!
> 
> I'm still waiting on af............lordy lordy this is retarted! Amen......lmao!
> 
> ughhhh wth?!?!?! where is that stupid :witch:???
> 
> I was so cool, calm and collected the first week wait and now that the second week is starting, I am dying!!! Its kinda like when you have to pee really badly... the closer you get to the bathroom, the more you have to pee!Click to expand...
> 
> i know how you feel...........i started testing way early i couldn't stand it, however it seems like forever everytime i saw a neg hpt! it sucks and now im late and its driving me bananas!Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tested recently??? Do you think there is still a chance???Click to expand...
> 
> i tested today......theres not a chance.......i think your cycle is off for a bit after m,c'sClick to expand...

that stinks... yes, my cycle went from 28 days to 35 days for 2 cycles... it was quite frustrating!


----------



## jrowenj

Soo.... had thick, white lotiony cm... a lot of it...[-o&lt; that this is a symptom... but I think i had this last month right before AF... so now I am feeling pretty doom and gloom


----------



## Hayaddie

I was just about to say I have some thick cm too! It can't be for af... That is still like 10 days away! :)


----------



## Lovebotlass17

jrowenj said:


> Soo.... had thick, white lotiony cm... a lot of it...[-o&lt; that this is a symptom... but I think i had this last month right before AF... so now I am feeling pretty doom and gloom

The last two times I was pregnant, I had that. I think it's normal to get some before AF arrives, but a copious amount is pretty interesting. *TMI* but with this pregnancy, before I found it, all I had to do was stick the tip of my finger in and it was coated with thick, white CM. I also had vaginal thrush, which was a great sign for me since I rarely get it unless, well, I'm pregnant.


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Soo.... had thick, white lotiony cm... a lot of it...[-o&lt; that this is a symptom... but I think i had this last month right before AF... so now I am feeling pretty doom and gloom
> 
> The last two times I was pregnant, I had that. I think it's normal to get some before AF arrives, but a copious amount is pretty interesting. *TMI* but with this pregnancy, before I found it, all I had to do was stick the tip of my finger in and it was coated with thick, white CM. I also had vaginal thrush, which was a great sign for me since I rarely get it unless, well, I'm pregnant.Click to expand...

Mine was likw that! I just touched the area...didnt have to go inside...ewwww 

Im kinda nervous though bc ive been having bad cramps all night...kinda painful :-(


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Gemma, right?? Maybe just tell dh that whenever you want to bd he just better be ready to go!! Lol
> 
> Youre 2ww will be here soon!! When do you usuallu o??
> 
> I sure hope at least one of us gets a bfp!! One or 2 a month would be exciting!

I need serious words, so far we have bd cd 7,8,12,13!! Not exactly smep!! :shrug: I think I will bd cd 14, then not again until cd 16, hopefully that'll get us back on track!! I've still getting lows on the cbfm so its not like ov is suddenly going to creep up on us and there wont be enough good quality sperm! 

I'm loving to sound of cm ladies...lets hope its going the way it did with lovebot xxx


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Gemma, right?? Maybe just tell dh that whenever you want to bd he just better be ready to go!! Lol
> 
> Youre 2ww will be here soon!! When do you usuallu o??
> 
> I sure hope at least one of us gets a bfp!! Ongete or 2 a month would be exciting!
> 
> I need serious words, so far we have bd cd 7,8,12,13!! Not exactly smep!! :shrug: I think I will bd cd 14, then not again until cd 16, hopefully that'll get us back on track!! I've still getting lows on the cbfm so its not like ov is suddenly going to creep up on us and there wont be enough good quality sperm!
> 
> I'm loving to sound of cm ladies...lets hope its going the way it did with lovebot xxxClick to expand...

Get on track, girl!


----------



## jrowenj

Hey snowflake when is your doc appt


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Hey snowflake when is your doc appt

Hey girl! It's next Tuesday Feb. 28th. Thanks for asking!

Bride - Get back with the program!! Haha! Just joking! :haha:

I too am having the CM but then again I usually do so it isn't too much of a symptom for me.

But since I woke up this morning, my left ovary aches esp. when I move. It is the weirdest feeling. I have never gotten it before. I hope it's something good. Other than that no other symptoms to report. Not very eventful over here...


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Hey snowflake when is your doc appt
> 
> Hey girl! It's next Tuesday Feb. 28th. Thanks for asking!
> 
> Bride - Get back with the program!! Haha! Just joking! :haha:
> 
> I too am having the CM but then again I usually do so it isn't too much of a symptom for me.
> 
> But since I woke up this morning, my left ovary aches esp. when I move. It is the weirdest feeling. I have never gotten it before. I hope it's something good. Other than that no other symptoms to report. Not very eventful over here...Click to expand...

Oh I though it was today for some reason! One more day for testing for you!! The ovary pain sounds promising and ur temps look good!! 

No symptoms here either and since we only bd once, I'm feeling totally out this month. Not even excited to test bc I don't want to be disappointed


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Hey snowflake when is your doc appt
> 
> Hey girl! It's next Tuesday Feb. 28th. Thanks for asking!
> 
> Bride - Get back with the program!! Haha! Just joking! :haha:
> 
> I too am having the CM but then again I usually do so it isn't too much of a symptom for me.
> 
> But since I woke up this morning, my left ovary aches esp. when I move. It is the weirdest feeling. I have never gotten it before. I hope it's something good. Other than that no other symptoms to report. Not very eventful over here...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I though it was today for some reason! One more day for testing for you!! The ovary pain sounds promising and ur temps look good!!
> 
> No symptoms here either and since we only bd once, I'm feeling totally out this month. Not even excited to test bc I don't want to be disappointedClick to expand...

I'm with ya. Not feeling it or very hopeful. If my temp plummets like it did last month at 10dpo, then I prolly won't even bother to poas that AM and waste a test. 

I guess, my silver lining is that I have that appt on Tues. to look forward to and to hopefully start some testing or meds or something...


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Hey snowflake when is your doc appt
> 
> Hey girl! It's next Tuesday Feb. 28th. Thanks for asking!
> 
> Bride - Get back with the program!! Haha! Just joking! :haha:
> 
> I too am having the CM but then again I usually do so it isn't too much of a symptom for me.
> 
> But since I woke up this morning, my left ovary aches esp. when I move. It is the weirdest feeling. I have never gotten it before. I hope it's something good. Other than that no other symptoms to report. Not very eventful over here...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I though it was today for some reason! One more day for testing for you!! The ovary pain sounds promising and ur temps look good!!
> 
> No symptoms here either and since we only bd once, I'm feeling totally out this month. Not even excited to test bc I don't want to be disappointedClick to expand...
> 
> I'm with ya. Not feeling it or very hopeful. If my temp plummets like it did last month at 10dpo, then I prolly won't even bother to poas that AM and waste a test.
> 
> I guess, my silver lining is that I have that appt on Tues. to look forward to and to hopefully start some testing or meds or something...Click to expand...

Wellyour backache and ovary pain sounds promising :thumbup:

Wish i temped this month!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Good grief Charlie Brown. You ladies were chatty while I was gone!

Snow- Keep us posted with the doc. I hope your temp stays strong and that your 2ww is treating you well.

Hayaddie- LOL. You got pickled. The question is how much did it take to get that way? I am really anxious to see how far you get in the 2ww without testing as well ( I will tell you a secret though - I am just like you! I will be testing my little heart out.) 

Jrowe- I agree that he will cave and let you test. I am glad you had fun skating. I hope your 2ww goes by fast!

Bev, lovebot, and shelli - how are your little peanuts?

mammas - I hope AF gets here quick and leaves just as quick - so you smep!

Bride- at least you kinda smepped? LOL You will get back on track. 

lolo- I completely understand being too tired to smep. I am in that boat RIGHT NOW. I hope you got your eggy.

I don't think I am leaving anyone out- If I am I am sorry I am doing a million things this morning- We have MOPS (Mothers of Preschoolers) today and I have to bring a breakfast casserole, I have to get the kid dressed and fed, I have to make myself presentable... Load up food to donate to the food drive... I think that is it. 

AFM- I had to have O sometime Thursday- Sunday. I never got a dark line again after the line I had on 2/15. No Positive. Maybe there was not a viable egg? I don't know. I have had the achey O pains this weekend. I am not as excited about my 2ww as I normally am. This time feels different. I am so hormonal and emotional. Weepy. I am tired. I am sick of having sex. I am sick of having to put on a happy face even when I am losing it...because we have to have sex...and neither of us are in the mood. TMI- I seriously told MrJ to just bend me over the counter and do it- and do it fast. I had no desire what so ever. It made me feel horrible. 

And that is all for me. I hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Bride2b

Oh Joanna I shouldnt giggle but that is quite funny! :haha:

So advice ladies do I miss tomorrow and get back on the smep on CD 15, 17 etc. Or do I BD tomorrow (CD14) then 16, 18 etc? Does it matter do you think? If I miss tomorrow its ok as dtd this morning so tues will be ok? What ya think? Or do it tomorrow night as by then it'll be almost 48 hours anyway from when we bd this morning? 

I'm soooooo frustrated that i've buggered the plan!!!! I so want to do it properly as that statistics are really good! Must take deep breaths and just think its important to dtd around my peak on my CBFM.

Those ladies with their BFP - did you stick to smep 100%?


----------



## shellideaks

Jaime and Hayley I had tons of CM just before I got my BFP and it's only just started to clear up. Hoping it's a sign!

I know what you mean JoAnna I was totally sick of doing it by the time we were done SMEP'ing. We've only actually done it once since I found out which was last night. I'm just not feeling it at the moment and the OH has been so lovely and understanding about it so I thought I should put out for him lol. 

My peanut is fine (as far as I'm aware!). Cramps are dying down and that's about it, nothing else to report. Odd bit of sickness, backache all the time and tired but I guess that's all standard :)


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna we all been there at one point or another! ,. Im sure uoy had a viable egg dont sweat it!

Bride i would get back to the even numbered days since you have low cbfm and can spare


----------



## Bride2b

Thanks Jamie, so must BD tomorrow & tell him to get the hell off if he tries it on wednesday!! x


----------



## workinhard

Hey ladies,
I hope you all had a nice weekend- back to work for me today. 
MrsJ- I totally have been there. I started out this month with lots of energy and the SMEP is starting to wear me out. I'm on CD 15 and O is nowhere in sight. No CM, not even a hint of a line on OPK test, no symptoms, no ovary pain, nada, zip, zero. I'm trying to be patient but I'm worried that I won't O at all this month. Maybe I should start temping to see what's going on.

Jrow- the cm sounds promising. That's what I had when I got a BFP and it just continued to get more and more for a few weeks after.

Bride- I think that since you are still low on the cbfm that you can get back on track with the even days schedule. Like you said the most important days are the ones around the peak time

Everyone else on the 2ww I'm really hopeful that we'll start seeing some BFP's by the end of this week maybe???!!?!?!!?


----------



## jrowenj

I peed on an opk bc i got an urge to poas!


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> I peed on an opk bc i got an urge to poas!

:dohh:


----------



## jrowenj

I know....dont judge me!


----------



## Bride2b

What did it look like?


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> What did it look like?

Suuuuuuuper faint almost white...:dohh::shrug:


----------



## Bride2b

At least you did it now! ha ha! I hate tww! actually I hate all this ttc crap its a total head F*ck!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> At least you did it now! ha ha! I hate tww! actually I hate all this ttc crap its a total head F*ck!!!

Yesssss next month i swear im doing ntnp


----------



## Bride2b

Next month...there wont be one young lady! You're getting your BFP! Positive mental attitude!!!!!!!!!!

I dont get NTNP as surely if your not preventing then your clearly trying! :shrug:

Getting bored waiting for my cbfm to turn to high! think i'll poas when it does so I know when OV is gonna happen & when I should expect a peak!


----------



## jrowenj

Well im not trying as hard as i have been! Im pooped

When do you usually o


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies, hope you dont mind if I join your thread. I am trying the SMEP this month...I got a + OPK today so the BD marathon is about to commence...lol I am super excited, I hear a lot of women are successful with SMEP....The every other day thing has proven to be more work than I imagined...but a little bundle of joy is well worth it :)

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Bride2b

Good Luck Krystina :dust:

I have no idea any more when I o! Its so annoying. Last cycle was my first since my loss, and it looks like I o'd on CD28, then got af on cd 33. So my lp was only 5 days. But I am not sure if that is correct. I only used temping last month as I stopped using opks about cd 22 or something as I assumed I had'nt o'd! 

Before I got pg I o'd between cd16-19 (thats when I got peaks on cbfm). So I have nooooooo idea and its so annoying!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## auntylolo

Joanna I totally feel for you :hugs:Last hubby fell asleep on the sofa and when I dragged him up to bed he started getting ready to bd even tho he looked like a zombie! I told him I really just wanted to go to sleep and that o+1 really wouldn't make that much difference. Even this morning he was so apologetic, and I had to say to him that I literally only could've done it if he got himself there and then just stuck it in at the last minute:blush:
As it turns out ff gave me crosshairs this morning, so I'm 3dpo. Bd'ing yesterday definitely wouldn't have had any impact at o+2, so now I'm not so patiently waiting. Going to test on the 29th, fxd! Ff says I have a high chance according to timing, so we'll see.

Has anyone ever tried pineapple core to help implantation? You cut the whole core into 5 bits, and eat one piece everyday from the day after o. Except I only started today, but apparently you need to stop after eating it on 5dpo cos it can cause miscarriage and early labour, a bit like red raspberry leaf tea I think. I'm willing to try anything for this baby!


----------



## auntylolo

Gemma I thought you had been using cbfm for a while now?


----------



## Bride2b

Thats a new one! I've not heard of pineapple.....might google that!x


----------



## jrowenj

Hi krystina! Let the marthon begin! 

Laura never heard of the pineapple thing! 

Soooo i just PASSED OUT for 45 mins outaa nowhere! Woke up feeling drunk...its 1pm! I havo pressure in my lower abs and i have slightly sore bbs! Wtf?!?! Please be a good sign instead of pms!


----------



## snowflakes120

auntylolo said:


> Joanna I totally feel for you :hugs:Last hubby fell asleep on the sofa and when I dragged him up to bed he started getting ready to bd even tho he looked like a zombie! I told him I really just wanted to go to sleep and that o+1 really wouldn't make that much difference. Even this morning he was so apologetic, and I had to say to him that I literally only could've done it if he got himself there and then just stuck it in at the last minute:blush:
> As it turns out ff gave me crosshairs this morning, so I'm 3dpo. Bd'ing yesterday definitely wouldn't have had any impact at o+2, so now I'm not so patiently waiting. Going to test on the 29th, fxd! Ff says I have a high chance according to timing, so we'll see.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried pineapple core to help implantation? You cut the whole core into 5 bits, and eat one piece everyday from the day after o. Except I only started today, but apparently you need to stop after eating it on 5dpo cos it can cause miscarriage and early labour, a bit like red raspberry leaf tea I think. I'm willing to try anything for this baby!

I've been wanting to try the pineapple core - I just got a pineapple cutter/slicer thingy for Christmas and figured it would be perfect but just haven't done it yet. I have been eating sunflower seeds and drinking 100% grape juice daily since OV as I heard that that can help too.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! I have never heard of the pineapple core thing either, I am going to google it. It does sound silimar to the red rasberry leaves. Bride2b I feel you on your cycle being off after a m/c. I didnt temp or use OPK's for like 7 months, we were too emotionally drained and waited to try again after 6 months...and since I got a d/c I couldnt have sex for 5 weeks...I am sure as the time passes your cycles will get back to normal and you will be pregant in no time :)

Im thinking of buying a cheap wig...maybe DH will be more excited if Merceedes (my inner stripper) comes out...LOL


----------



## Bride2b

auntylolo said:


> Gemma I thought you had been using cbfm for a while now?

This is the first cycle since my loss that I am using it. I did use one before for 4-5 months last summer then got my BFP! I have every faith in the cbfm, its just a waiting game!


----------



## Bride2b

snowflakes120 said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> Joanna I totally feel for you :hugs:Last hubby fell asleep on the sofa and when I dragged him up to bed he started getting ready to bd even tho he looked like a zombie! I told him I really just wanted to go to sleep and that o+1 really wouldn't make that much difference. Even this morning he was so apologetic, and I had to say to him that I literally only could've done it if he got himself there and then just stuck it in at the last minute:blush:
> As it turns out ff gave me crosshairs this morning, so I'm 3dpo. Bd'ing yesterday definitely wouldn't have had any impact at o+2, so now I'm not so patiently waiting. Going to test on the 29th, fxd! Ff says I have a high chance according to timing, so we'll see.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried pineapple core to help implantation? You cut the whole core into 5 bits, and eat one piece everyday from the day after o. Except I only started today, but apparently you need to stop after eating it on 5dpo cos it can cause miscarriage and early labour, a bit like red raspberry leaf tea I think. I'm willing to try anything for this baby!
> 
> I've been wanting to try the pineapple core - I just got a pineapple cutter/slicer thingy for Christmas and figured it would be perfect but just haven't done it yet. I have been eating sunflower seeds and drinking 100% grape fruit juice daily since OV as I heard that that can help too.Click to expand...

Is it ok to eat grapefruits before OV do you think?

I drink 1-2 cups of raspberry red leaf tea atm, I'm going to stop when I ov though!

krystina - ha ha loving the inner stripper! It certainly sounds like smep does get the better of you so maybe unleashing the stripper in you will keep things going! ha ha


----------



## snowflakes120

Bride2b said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> Joanna I totally feel for you :hugs:Last hubby fell asleep on the sofa and when I dragged him up to bed he started getting ready to bd even tho he looked like a zombie! I told him I really just wanted to go to sleep and that o+1 really wouldn't make that much difference. Even this morning he was so apologetic, and I had to say to him that I literally only could've done it if he got himself there and then just stuck it in at the last minute:blush:
> As it turns out ff gave me crosshairs this morning, so I'm 3dpo. Bd'ing yesterday definitely wouldn't have had any impact at o+2, so now I'm not so patiently waiting. Going to test on the 29th, fxd! Ff says I have a high chance according to timing, so we'll see.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried pineapple core to help implantation? You cut the whole core into 5 bits, and eat one piece everyday from the day after o. Except I only started today, but apparently you need to stop after eating it on 5dpo cos it can cause miscarriage and early labour, a bit like red raspberry leaf tea I think. I'm willing to try anything for this baby!
> 
> I've been wanting to try the pineapple core - I just got a pineapple cutter/slicer thingy for Christmas and figured it would be perfect but just haven't done it yet. I have been eating sunflower seeds and drinking 100% grape fruit juice daily since OV as I heard that that can help too.Click to expand...
> 
> Is it ok to eat grapefruits before OV do you think?
> 
> I drink 1-2 cups of raspberry red leaf tea atm, I'm going to stop when I ov though!
> 
> krystina - ha ha loving the inner stripper! It certainly sounds like smep does get the better of you so maybe unleashing the stripper in you will keep things going! ha haClick to expand...

Opps. I need to make a correction. I am currently drinking 100% Grape Juice!!! The purple stuff. I do drink Grapefruit too but just not now. The pink stuff.

Soooooo. From AF - OV (FP) = Grapefruit Juice. OV - AF (LP) = 100% Grape Juice. Soo confusing!! 

OH do you like the raspberry tea? My sister gave me a box of tea for Christmas - the Yogi Mother to be and I've been too scared to try it bc I hear it is good to drink then I hear it's not good to drink... I just don't know so I haven't had any of it yet... So it's good to drink from AF - OV?


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies! I have never heard of the pineapple core thing either, I am going to google it. It does sound silimar to the red rasberry leaves. Bride2b I feel you on your cycle being off after a m/c. I didnt temp or use OPK's for like 7 months, we were too emotionally drained and waited to try again after 6 months...and since I got a d/c I couldnt have sex for 5 weeks...I am sure as the time passes your cycles will get back to normal and you will be pregant in no time :)
> Im thinking of buying a cheap wig...maybe DH will be more excited if Merceedes (my inner stripper) comes out...LOL

:flasher:


----------



## Bride2b

Yeah I like the RRLT, I drank it last time I was ttc....like so many of these things I cant say if it helped, but I'm giving it a go again! I like fruit teas / green teas. I'm religiously drinking it until ov to see! x

I didnt know about the whole grapefruit/grape juice thing!

I've googled pineapple.....it seems that it helps break down something in the uterus to allow the embryo to implant (or something like that). There doesnt seem enough info on it for mw to want to try it. I'm not hugely keen on it anyway, let alone eating that horrible chewy hard bit! ewww!


----------



## mrsjoannak

WELCOME KRYSTIN!


question- If I do not know exactly when I O... How will I know how many dpo I am? My calendar says the 18th was O day so according to the calendar I am 2dpo. I starting having the O pains on the 17. According to peeonastick.com -"Most women don't really feel themselves ovulate. ("I do!" you're exclaiming.) Probably not. ("But look at my chart! It only happens around ovulation!") Yup, happens to me too . . . and it may be occurring the exact moment of ovulation. But in fact, studies on mittelschmerz have shown that a woman is just as likely to have these pains days before ovulation (when the egg follicle is growing, or a build-up of mucus in the Fallopian tubes getting ready for ovulation) or after ovulation (the egg bursts out of its follicle with some force-- sometimes women will experience spotting or moderate bleeding at this time.) Yes, you may actually feel the egg burst out of its follicle at the moment of ovulation-- but you could just as well be feeling the pre- or post-ovulatory effects. Or that burrito.

Therefore, if your "ovulation pain" doesn't seem to jibe with the timing of your OPK, go with your OPK-- the presence of the hormone in your urine is a much better detector of ovulation than trying to make sense of twinges or tingles in your abdomen.

For what it's worth, feeling or not feeling "ovulation pain"/mittelschmerz isn't important; some women feel it, some don't, some feel it only sometimes, some are in major pain (up to and including emergency room visits suspecting appendicitis), some are "Hmm, I felt a little twinge." All are variations on normal, and don't mean you are more or less fertile or anything like that." 

So Does this mean that I have to keep having sex? I am kinda done for the month... 

now off to take a nap.


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna id say you are done with sex for the month! I thought you ov on vday?! I cant keep up!


----------



## Hayaddie

Whoaaa you guys are so on top of your research! I need to check out this pineapple and grape juice stuff! I am pretty sure that I won't be able to make it to next Wednesday.... I can already tell because I had to pee on an OPK just to pee on something!! Lol! I might buy some this weekend and test on Saturday or Sunday.... Or both! Ugh I am already feeling kind of bummed and ready for next month! I expected my BB's to be sore by now and they feel pretty normal :( poop!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Whoaaa you guys are so on top of your research! I need to check out this pineapple and grape juice stuff! I am pretty sure that I won't be able to make it to next Wednesday.... I can already tell because I had to pee on an OPK just to pee on something!! Lol! I might buy some this weekend and test on Saturday or Sunday.... Or both! Ugh I am already feeling kind of bummed and ready for next month! I expected my BB's to be sore by now and they feel pretty normal :( poop!

Welll..... out of you, me and snowflake we have to have at least one :bfp:!!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Whoaaa you guys are so on top of your research! I need to check out this pineapple and grape juice stuff! I am pretty sure that I won't be able to make it to next Wednesday.... I can already tell because I had to pee on an OPK just to pee on something!! Lol! I might buy some this weekend and test on Saturday or Sunday.... Or both! Ugh I am already feeling kind of bummed and ready for next month! I expected my BB's to be sore by now and they feel pretty normal :( poop!
> 
> Welll..... out of you, me and snowflake we have to have at least one :bfp:!!Click to expand...

one of u better! i cant wait to see some tests!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Whoaaa you guys are so on top of your research! I need to check out this pineapple and grape juice stuff! I am pretty sure that I won't be able to make it to next Wednesday.... I can already tell because I had to pee on an OPK just to pee on something!! Lol! I might buy some this weekend and test on Saturday or Sunday.... Or both! Ugh I am already feeling kind of bummed and ready for next month! I expected my BB's to be sore by now and they feel pretty normal :( poop!
> 
> Welll..... out of you, me and snowflake we have to have at least one :bfp:!!Click to expand...
> 
> one of u better! i cant wait to see some tests!Click to expand...

Has af showed yet?!


----------



## jrowenj

Im fucking depressed.. i hate ttc!


----------



## mammaspath

no no af for me! 

Ur fucking pissed? ............um im raging fucking pissed right now!

if i don't bleed soon im going to go insane! AHAHAHA


----------



## mammaspath

OH I meant depressed! hahaha well im fucking both! lol


----------



## Hayaddie

Ditto ladies! I tried staying positive but it's not working anymore!!


----------



## threemakefive

Keep ur chin.up ladies :) ur going to get bfps very. Soon....welcome to the new ones coming in....
Mammaspath hope ur af arrives soon I was two weeks late with mine if that gives u any.hope :) 

As for me cd4 and sooo ready for af to leave she's been terrible lol smep in t-minus 4 days :) 
Can't wait for the testing marathon u girls are abt to embark on lol let's see the bfps :)


----------



## girlinyork

SMEP is go go go :)


----------



## Bride2b

Hayaddie said:


> Ugh I am already feeling kind of bummed and ready for next month! I expected my BB's to be sore by now and they feel pretty normal :( poop!

Were sore BB's a sign for you then? I had sore BB's the day before AF was late when I got my BFP....it might be that its still too early.

I'm agreeing, there has gotta be a BFP next week out of the three of you! xx

AFM- CD14 and still LOW ](*,):hissy: fucking body!!!! Its had better start getting ready to OV soon!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Ladies!! 

Welcome krystina! and good luck with the SMEPing!! 

Anymore test dates girls???

My 2WW girls KEEP CALM!!!!!! you are now entering the crazy stage of the 2WW :wacko: I'm lost with everyone symptoms but creamy CM was a good sign for me and Jrow my MIL used to pass out every time she was PG.... Pineapple core couldn't hurt.

Well girls after 3 weeks of nausea it finally stepped up a gear! DH and i went to our supermarket to get some pancake mix lastnight (UK pancake day today!) he asked me if i was OK and said i looked really pale i felt like i had the hangover from hell! we got back to the car and i start retching and then i was actually sick! in Tescos carpark of all places! how glamorous :haha:


----------



## KTJ006

BeverleyLN said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Welcome krystina! and good luck with the SMEPing!!
> 
> Anymore test dates girls???
> 
> My 2WW girls KEEP CALM!!!!!! you are now entering the crazy stage of the 2WW :wacko: I'm lost with everyone symptoms but creamy CM was a good sign for me and Jrow my MIL used to pass out every time she was PG.... Pineapple core couldn't hurt.
> 
> Well girls after 3 weeks of nausea it finally stepped up a gear! DH and i went to our supermarket to get some pancake mix lastnight (UK pancake day today!) he asked me if i was OK and said i looked really pale i felt like i had the hangover from hell! we got back to the car and i start retching and then i was actually sick! in Tescos carpark of all places! how glamorous :haha:


Oh Bev I can relate. This PG has been the complete opposite of my first. I am nauseous ALL the time and can't seem to get any relief. I keep telling myself that these are all good signs...hang in there!!


----------



## KTJ006

Bride2b said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> Gemma I thought you had been using cbfm for a while now?
> 
> This is the first cycle since my loss that I am using it. I did use one before for 4-5 months last summer then got my BFP! I have every faith in the cbfm, its just a waiting game!Click to expand...

The CBFM is GREAT! I used it for the first time after my MC while on the SMEP. I got my BFP on the first month! I have heard great reviews on it as well, with most women seeing a BFP within the first few months after months (sometimes years) of trying. It's an expensive little thing, but worth the investment!


----------



## snowflakes120

Chalk me up as another one losing hope. I have major PMS today. I already know I'm out. I'm not even going to bother to test tomorrow anymore. I don't even want to see that stark white test again. I needed to go to the store and get some PG tests and I'm not even going to go. Not even worth the gas. I too am so sick of TTC. I am sick of putting in all this effort for nothing. I am sick of getting depressed month after month. It's been a long hull from June - I was so confident and sure of this that I would get PG right away like the rest of my cousins. All the threads that I belong to when I 1st started - I pretty much the only person not PG yet - It's me and 1 other person in both. It is so depressing. We waited til we were ready in life and now I feel it's too late. My body fucking hates me. Ugh. I just want to be home and not at work. I am in such a shitty mood.


----------



## Bride2b

snowflakes120 said:


> Chalk me up as another one losing hope. I have major PMS today. I already know I'm out. I'm not even going to bother to test tomorrow anymore. I don't even want to see that stark white test again. I needed to go to the store and get some PG tests and I'm not even going to go. Not even worth the gas. I too am so sick of TTC. I am sick of putting in all this effort for nothing. I am sick of getting depressed month after month. It's been a long hull from June - I was so confident and sure of this that I would get PG right away like the rest of my cousins. All the threads that I belong to when I 1st started - I pretty much the only person not PG yet - It's me and 1 other person in both. It is so depressing. We waited til we were ready in life and now I feel it's too late. My body fucking hates me. Ugh. I just want to be home and not at work. I am in such a shitty mood.

:hugs: virtual hugs :hugs: Oh hun I totally get what your saying, it seems so shitty when everyone else seems to be getting good news! It will happen and when it does you will know how precious it is! I think those last few days of the tww are a killer & can push you over the edge!

Bev - loving the sickness in Tesco carpark! woop woop!! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Snowflake- so sorry that youre feeling so down in the dumps... i feel the sme way...my dh and i waited to ttc until we were a bit established and now i will be 31 in a month and im wonderig if a baby is ever gonna happen : cry: 

To make matters worse i had 2 dreams last night that i was pregnant...then i woke up and feel like a big piece of shit... i should have been in my 3rd trimester this month from my mmc... hmph....


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I am already feeling kind of bummed and ready for next month! I expected my BB's to be sore by now and they feel pretty normal :( poop!
> 
> Were sore BB's a sign for you then? I had sore BB's the day before AF was late when I got my BFP....it might be that its still too early.
> 
> I'm agreeing, there has gotta be a BFP next week out of the three of you! xx
> 
> AFM- CD14 and still LOW ](*,):hissy: fucking body!!!! Its had better start getting ready to OV soon!!!Click to expand...

Ugh!!!! Come on cbfm!


----------



## Bride2b

I have decided I am going to take a short break away from BnB as its becoming an obsession (well it became that a long time ago). I need a clear mind & need to stop stressing about not being pregnant & thinking about how long it will take me. The more I think of it the more I think it will ultimately stop me from achieving my goal in getting pregnant.

I will be back, but I am going to try and stay away for a while, then try and keep the obsession to a minimum after that! Good luck to you all in the mean time, I'm hoping there will be lots of good news when I've finished my BnB holiday, so Jamie, Hayley, Snow, Laura - hope your tww goes quickly & I had better see some BFPs when I return!!!! Girl in york, three good luck starting the smepping journey! Everyone else take care of those rainbows xx

ps sorry if I forgot anyone! And get the hell :sex: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Snowflake :hugs: Try not to get yourself too... down don't you have a appointment soon?


----------



## auntylolo

I totally know what you mean about needing a break:hugs: that's why I don't post so much, but mainly lurk. It sounds awful but it's hard enough with your own journey to motherhood, that sometimes I think I don't want to get too involved in other peoples difficulties. It definitely helps to pour your heart out, but ultimately it's you and your hubby/partner and that's what matters. Take care of yourself and don't stay away too long!


----------



## auntylolo

Snow, your chart is still looking promising :thumbup: don't get yourself down, you don't know anything for sure yet:winkwink:


----------



## Hayaddie

Good luck Bride!!! Take care of yourself and hopefully we can show you some BFP's when you return! :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Bride sending :hugs: Let us know when you get your BFP x x x


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Chalk me up as another one losing hope. I have major PMS today. I already know I'm out. I'm not even going to bother to test tomorrow anymore. I don't even want to see that stark white test again. I needed to go to the store and get some PG tests and I'm not even going to go. Not even worth the gas. I too am so sick of TTC. I am sick of putting in all this effort for nothing. I am sick of getting depressed month after month. It's been a long hull from June - I was so confident and sure of this that I would get PG right away like the rest of my cousins. All the threads that I belong to when I 1st started - I pretty much the only person not PG yet - It's me and 1 other person in both. It is so depressing. We waited til we were ready in life and now I feel it's too late. My body fucking hates me. Ugh. I just want to be home and not at work. I am in such a shitty mood.

I am so sorry you are having a bad day/hard time. Keep your chin up dear. Remember you are not out until you see red. Maybe you are super moody for other reasons. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## mammaspath

Hi girls!

see ya in a few bride!

hi to the newbies - good luck on the smep journey - it's a crazy ride!

afm - still waiting for af! oh where oh where has she gone! if I wasn't ttc id actually be pretty content right now :) well off to another day in paradise!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! I see a lot has gone on over the last couple of days. I understand how fustrating ttc is as Ive beenttc for 10 cycles now :( I had to take a break from FF for two months because I was driving myself MAD!!! Bride (if your still there) I totally understand taking a break from bnb for a while. 

quick question ladies, I never know which day I should selct for BD'ing most of the time we BD after midnight. I got a BFP yesteraday (Monday) at 7am and we BD'd (Monday) at 1 am. Do I count it as BD'ing on Monday? Any advice would surely help.

Thanks!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies! I see a lot has gone on over the last couple of days. I understand how fustrating ttc is as Ive beenttc for 10 cycles now :( I had to take a break from FF for two months because I was driving myself MAD!!! Bride (if your still there) I totally understand taking a break from bnb for a while.
> 
> quick question ladies, I never know which day I should selct for BD'ing most of the time we BD after midnight. I got a BFP yesteraday (Monday) at 7am and we BD'd (Monday) at 1 am. Do I count it as BD'ing on Monday? Any advice would surely help.
> 
> Thanks!

Are you bd'ing every other day from cd 8?? 

So, you bd'd monday early am then got your positive 6 hrs later? I think thats good! I read that its best to bd BEFORE your positive because if you take your opk at 7am and its positive, you cant be sure when the test first turns positive and you ovulate 12 to 36 hrs later...and once youve ovulated, its too late...the sperm needs to be there waiting...hope this helps


----------



## jrowenj

Haley how ya doin?!?!?!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies! I see a lot has gone on over the last couple of days. I understand how fustrating ttc is as Ive beenttc for 10 cycles now :( I had to take a break from FF for two months because I was driving myself MAD!!! Bride (if your still there) I totally understand taking a break from bnb for a while.
> 
> quick question ladies, I never know which day I should selct for BD'ing most of the time we BD after midnight. I got a BFP yesteraday (Monday) at 7am and we BD'd (Monday) at 1 am. Do I count it as BD'ing on Monday? Any advice would surely help.
> 
> Thanks!

I usually count 1 am on a monday as sunday bd...i never thought of it like that...hmmmmmm good question


----------



## jrowenj

Keeping my fx snowflake for tmrw


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Haley how ya doin?!?!?!

Well.... I bought some PG tests and so far I am such staring at them! I think I need to take one in the morning just to hold myself over until the weekend! Don't judge! I am weak!! Lol how are you holding out??

Anyone have any symptoms to report??? :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Haley how ya doin?!?!?!
> 
> Well.... I bought some PG tests and so far I am such staring at them! I think I need to take one in the morning just to hold myself over until the weekend! Don't judge! I am weak!! Lol how are you holding out??
> 
> Anyone have any symptoms to report??? :)Click to expand...

Ahhhhhhh let me know how it goes!!!! I peed on another opk this mornin...so i cant judge!

Ive been soooo sleepy. Yesterday i took 2 naps then slept 12 hrs last night and again at noon i started dozing at work then fell asleep at5pm for 20 mins! Also ran to the store to get cake andice cream bc i was craving it...also have sorebbs and a slight headache...
I also have a lotof lotiony cm
Not too exciting though bc those are normal sx for me a week befire af :growlmad:


----------



## Hayaddie

I started getting sore BB's last night and I am soooo bloated but that is pretty normal befor af so I honestly have no clue if I am preggers or not! Sheesh!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I started getting sore BB's last night and I am soooo bloated but that is pretty normal befor af so I honestly have no clue if I am preggers or not! Sheesh!!

Ughhhh!!!! :wacko: 

I wish it were next week alreadyyyyyy...one day im sure im pg then the next im sure im not goooo


----------



## Hayaddie

Same here!! And tonight I dont feel like I am! boo!


----------



## auntylolo

Aargh! stupid ff has moved my crosshairs:growlmad: it has me at just 3dpo now, when i thought I was 5dpo. I don't understand why tho, surely the first day of a clear thermal shift is 1dpo:shrug:


----------



## snowflakes120

First, thanks for all the kind words yesterday ladies - It really means alot to me that I come here and get y'alls support. I feel much better today. I was a bit of an emotional mess. 

Going to miss you Bride but I totally understand what you mean! 

lolo- I agree with you in that you are 5dpo. You got your peak on your monitor too that day. FF is nuts sometimes. I manually overrode my OV day last month. 

I chickened out and didn't test this AM. I didn't want to see the blank screen and BFN. I also don't want the added stress of is there a line? do I see a tiny bit of a line? I want to see a nice solid unmistakable line. Tomorrow is the end all day - if temp goes up - I might test if I get the courage but if it goes down and plummets like last month - forget it - I'm not even going to bother. 

Were you able to hold out Addie? Did u test?

jrow - Sounds like good symptoms!!

Krystina - I didn't properly welcome you! Welcome hun! Sorry for your loss and I would mark Monday as BD day as it is after midnight!

mammas - Hope that witch swings by for you soon hun. Limbo land sucks - I know!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> First, thanks for all the kind words yesterday ladies - It really means alot to me that I come here and get y'alls support. I feel much better today. I was a bit of an emotional mess.
> 
> Going to miss you Bride but I totally understand what you mean!
> 
> lolo- I agree with you in that you are 5dpo. You got your peak on your monitor too that day. FF is nuts sometimes. I manually overrode my OV day last month.
> 
> I chickened out and didn't test this AM. I didn't want to see the blank screen and BFN. I also don't want the added stress of is there a line? do I see a tiny bit of a line? I want to see a nice solid unmistakable line. Tomorrow is the end all day - if temp goes up - I might test if I get the courage but if it goes down and plummets like last month - forget it - I'm not even going to bother.
> 
> Were you able to hold out Addie? Did u test?
> 
> jrow - Sounds like good symptoms!!
> 
> Krystina - I didn't properly welcome you! Welcome hun! Sorry for your loss and I would mark Monday as BD day as it is after midnight!
> 
> mammas - Hope that witch swings by for you soon hun. Limbo land sucks - I know!!

Glad you're feeling better :hugs: Dare I say that your temp looks good

I know what you mean about not wanting to have to stare at the hpt and decipher whether there is a line or not

No more symptoms here anymore really... just super tired, but I always attribute everything to stress so I am going to say that stress is the culprit to my sleepiness


----------



## jrowenj

Laura - I would say that you are 5dpo and ignore FF


----------



## Hayaddie

Yes I tested and it was a BFN :( I'm only 9dpo I think so I'm not sad yet! And of course just like all of us crazy ladies I THOUGHT I saw the start of a line but then I thought I was just seeing where the line should be if it appeared so I'm not testing again until next week!! You are soo strong snowflake!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!! Has anyone actually waited 15 days to test? I havent but think I may this cycle...(we shall see) My test date is 3/7 which seems like a lifetime away. This is the first time I ever got a high on FF for intercourse timing...which makes me happy :) Not temping this month...I was driving my self crazy in the past with temoign 4 to 5x per day...lol

jrowenj sometimes I think no symptom is the best symptom, a lot of women dont have signs and get their BFP...every time I have signs AF always comes...only a few more day til you test...you can make it :) 

Hayaddie 9dpo is early...I always think that I see something...lol. our eyes play tricks on us when we really want something so badly.

snowflake thanks for the BD timing advise...


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hello ladies! How it the world of TTC treating you today? 

Snow- Lisa right? We all have our days (or weeks) of being an emotional train wreck. Ah the joys of TTC. I know that is is disappointing seeing the bfn. I try to tell myself that every bfn is one bfn closer to my BFP. I know it is silly but it makes me feel better so I hope it makes you feel better too. Chin up. Temps are still good you are not out yet.

Laura- I have never used ff... so I do not know. I hope you are 5dpo :) good Luck


Jaime - How sad is it that if you pee on an OPK the urge to poas subsides...for a little while. It is Frickin ridiculous. LOL I do it too... I hope you have preg symptoms and not AF. Fingers are crossed.

Haley- I am sorry you got a bfn this morning. You are still early though. Don't give up yet... Now I will tell you to KEEP PEEING ON OPKs LOL (see above) :)

Krystin- When we bd anytime before we go to sleep for the night - even if it is 1:38 in the AM I still count it as the day before not the day it actually is. 

AFM- I was really busy yesterday and last night. We invited all of our friends and neighbors over for a Shrove Tuesday Pancake Feast. I did not think I would ever get all of the pancakes made. :) I made banana nut, blueberry, chocolate chip, and plain. Then we had eggs, bacon, sausage, and a frickin amazing breakfast casserole to go with it. 
I spent all day cleaning the house and rearranging furniture so that we would have enough space. Being that busy stressed me out but it kept my mind off of things until about 5... I got this funny feeling in my stomach. It was like I had a knot or something that twisted and made me queasy for about 30 minutes and then it went away. I could not help but think hmmm... symptom? I went about my evening and whn everything settled down my back started to hurt and again - hmm...symptom? Probably not seeing how I moved furniture, intensely mopped the floor, and did a lot of bending. I laid in bed and watched tv until I was ready for bed and started to have weird dull aches just above my bikini area...symptom? I don't know. So that is where I am. I have NO IDEA where the hell I am on my cycle. No idea how many dpo- because I have no clue when I O'd*.
My Cm is thickening up and getting creamy- what does that mean?


* I never got a positive on my OPK. On Feb 14 I got a close one - it was dark. The next day nothing at all. On Feb 16 I got another close one - it was dark too. Everyday since then it is has been nothing. Around Feb 17 my CM started looking good, I started feeling the crampy O pains and began crying uncontrollably all weekend.


----------



## jrowenj

Haley sorry for the bfn... ummmm i tested today too...i couldnt resist and dh caved and gave me one...bfn as well but we are def too early. One website said only 30 percent get a positive on 8 or 9 dpo..

Krystina thanks. Actually when i got pregnant in august i had no sx until a week after my missed period!

JoAnna that party sounds fun!! Glad it kept your mind off things!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Haley sorry for the bfn... ummmm i tested today too...i couldnt resist and dh caved and gave me one...bfn as well but we are def too early. One website said only 30 percent get a positive on 8 or 9 dpo..
> 
> Krystina thanks. Actually when i got pregnant in august i had no sx until a week after my missed period!
> 
> JoAnna that party sounds fun!! Glad it kept your mind off things!

Whew I feel better now!!! I have more OPK's so I will use those up when I get the urge! 
JoAnna now I am craving a breakfast feast!!!!! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Boooooo you girls are too quiet today and im going bonkers


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Haley sorry for the bfn... ummmm i tested today too...i couldnt resist and dh caved and gave me one...bfn as well but we are def too early. One website said only 30 percent get a positive on 8 or 9 dpo..
> 
> Krystina thanks. Actually when i got pregnant in august i had no sx until a week after my missed period!
> 
> JoAnna that party sounds fun!! Glad it kept your mind off things!

same with me!! I was actually thinking today that I want to try and wait until a week after my period is due to test...ahahhahah...and then I realized that I am waaaay to weak to do that.


----------



## mammaspath

Hi ya'll!

So just to let you know af is in the house! - holy pain! ouch! why does it have to hurt so bad! 

I so excited to start smepping again......after this month i do not want to see the witch for 9 months plus!


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Mommas!! Now you can start thinking about SMEP! I've decided if there is a next month of TTC I'm going to pick up some Pre-seed to help things along... They sell it at the local Wal-Greens!


----------



## mammaspath

i was so talking to my husband about that last night!

his reply -" babe, i have what you need.  you just gotta get on it."

i completely spared his ego after i threw myself on the floor laughing! hahahaha

so ya im still gonna get some of that preseed...........and get on it! hahaha


----------



## krystinab

:laugh2:


mammaspath said:


> i was so talking to my husband about that last night!
> 
> his reply -" babe, i have what you need. you just gotta get on it."
> 
> i completely spared his ego after i threw myself on the floor laughing! hahahaha
> 
> so ya im still gonna get some of that preseed...........and get on it! hahaha

HILARIOUS!! :laugh2:


----------



## jrowenj

Mammas- hahahahahahahahaha I got what you need you just have to get on it... Men are so funny!!!!! Omg I am soooooo thrilled you got AF!!! I can't wait til a week from now when you can start smeping!!

Krystina - how many dpo are you again? I forget!


----------



## jrowenj

Mammas- hahahahahahahahaha I got what you need you just have to get on it... Men are so funny!!!!! Omg I am soooooo thrilled you got AF!!! I can't wait til a week from now when you can start smeping!!

Krystina - how many dpo are you again? I forget!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Mammas- hahahahahahahahaha I got what you need you just have to get on it... Men are so funny!!!!! Omg I am soooooo thrilled you got AF!!! I can't wait til a week from now when you can start smeping!!
> 
> Krystina - how many dpo are you again? I forget!

Girl I am 1DPO based on my OPK and cervical position...I havent been temping for 2 months now :wacko: so I am using other signs to tell me I O'd. 
I better be pregnant....not sure I can do SMEP again...its so much work!


----------



## mammaspath

Apparently Af really wants me to stop stressing about when she is going to make her appearance.......she is being very wicked today.....the pain is reeediculous! 

I told my husband after I so kindly birth him another child I scheduling an appt to be gutted........and he is going to have to deal with my beard and mustache!


----------



## Beauts

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Mammas- hahahahahahahahaha I got what you need you just have to get on it... Men are so funny!!!!! Omg I am soooooo thrilled you got AF!!! I can't wait til a week from now when you can start smeping!!
> 
> Krystina - how many dpo are you again? I forget!
> 
> Girl I am 1DPO based on my OPK and cervical position...I havent been temping for 2 months now :wacko: so I am using other signs to tell me I O'd.
> I better be pregnant....not sure I can do SMEP again...its so much work!Click to expand...

Hey Krystina, can you tell me what methods you use to tell you ovulated other than temping? I use OPK's but what about CP? Where should it be? I kind of have to guess because I have to take progesterone from 4dpo so I usually do day 4 AFTER my OPK turns negative. I think this is safe but there is always that part of me that thinks "What if I actually didn't ovulate yet and now I have started the progesterone and stopped myself from ovulating?"
Ugh. SO damn confusing, right??? :wacko:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> Yay Mommas!! Now you can start thinking about SMEP! I've decided if there is a next month of TTC I'm going to pick up some Pre-seed to help things along... They sell it at the local Wal-Greens!

I bought some at walgreens and used it this smep cycle. I am hoping that it works as well as everyone says it does.

Hopefully there will not be a next cycle for either of us.

:dust:


----------



## threemakefive

Yay Mammas glad af showed I hear you.on painful mine was the first two.days and its been so heavy cd 5 for.me.so we will be in our 2ww together :) yay!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

mammaspath said:


> Apparently Af really wants me to stop stressing about when she is going to make her appearance.......she is being very wicked today.....the pain is reeediculous!
> 
> I told my husband after I so kindly birth him another child I scheduling an appt to be gutted........and he is going to have to deal with my beard and mustache!

:rofl: I am so glad AF came to visit. Now get to smepping!


----------



## mammaspath

yay im going to have a tww buddy! gotta warn ya im super obsessed! HAHAHA


----------



## krystinab

Beatus - So I do the OPK thing, check my cervix and CM. I usually check my cervix mid-day, I find its always low and medium/hard in the morning so it doesnt give me a good reading. Same thing with my CM...I get the best reading mid day. 

I used pre seed during yeserday's BD session, personally I dont like it. Its too messy, i only used .5 which even still was a mess...also in the past it gave me a yeast infection. I have heard that it works and know a few women whove conceived with it...its just not my thing...


----------



## shellideaks

Glad your AF has finally arrived mammaspath!

I love Pre-seed! I used it on my last cycle and I do think it helped towards my bfp. I had visions of little sperm swimming around happily for days in the stuff :rofl:

Sorry to hear about your bfn's Jaime and Hayley. You're both still early though so FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## jrowenj

HI Beauts!!!!!!!!!!! How are you?!?! What CD are you now?? I havent seen you in a while!

SHelli- lmaooo!!!!! about the sperm swimming around


----------



## jrowenj

I am feeling crampy... god i hope i am pregnant.... ughhhh.... please please please please please please... the end!


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> yay im going to have a tww buddy! gotta warn ya im super obsessed! HAHAHA

Lol good we can be crazy together I hope we get our bfp :)


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> I am feeling crampy... god i hope i am pregnant.... ughhhh.... please please please please please please... the end!

I hope u are.too jrow....when u testing again? 9dpo is way to early silly girl


----------



## girlinyork

I'm giving zestica a try. It's okay actually


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling crampy... god i hope i am pregnant.... ughhhh.... please please please please please please... the end!
> 
> I hope u are.too jrow....when u testing again? 9dpo is way to early silly girlClick to expand...

I know :dohh:

I had ONE test lurking in the house so I took it at 8dpo!!! I am not happy that it is out of the house and not haunting me!

I will be taking a test at 15 dpo :wacko::wacko::wacko: That's if the :witch: doesn't show first!

So, not for another 6 days!!!!!!!!!!! I sure hope this weekend flies by and that the witch doesnt come!!

you are soon to be Smeping, right?!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

jrowenj, you're going to hold out until 15 motherflippin' DPO?! You're amazingly patient! 

Snow, your chart looks AMAZING. I'm wishing you all the best. Goodness, I'm wishing all of the TWW'ers the best. 

Welcome, krystina. I've used preseed the cycle I got my bfp, and I did get a yeast infection. Thrush. But I also chalked that up to a symptom of being pregnant since I've read that so many other pregnant women are more prone to that disgusting crap. 

Shelli, how's the pregnancy going, missy? I feel you on the fatigue. It's ridiculous, but I won't complain. I just love to sleep now. Can't be bothered with anything else really. 

Nothing much going on over here for me. My ultrasound is on Friday, so I'm looking forward to seeing the blob and maybe a heartbeat. I am NERVOUS as hell though, but I have to remember to stay positive. I keep having insane, paranoid thoughts about having a blighted ovum, but I know that won't be the case since I saw the yolk sac on the 18th. And I thought blighted ovums happened when a woman is far enough along to not be able to see anything but a gestational sac? Blah. Just one day at a time. 

I miss you, ladies. I haven't been on that much though. I am really rooting for you all though. 

Bev, I'm sorry about your morning sickness. I haven't had any yet (knock on wood), but since a couple of days ago, I have been feeling full even when I'm not, like my stomach is all the way up to my rib cage which gives me an awful, "I'm about to throw up," feeling. Get to feeling better, hon. And drink lots and lots of water.


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling crampy... god i hope i am pregnant.... ughhhh.... please please please please please please... the end!
> 
> I hope u are.too jrow....when u testing again? 9dpo is way to early silly girl Click to expand...
> 
> I know :dohh:
> 
> I had ONE test lurking in the house so I took it at 8dpo!!! I am not happy that it is out of the house and not haunting me!
> 
> I will be taking a test at 15 dpo :wacko::wacko::wacko: That's if the :witch: doesn't show first!
> 
> So, not for another 6 days!!!!!!!!!!! I sure hope this weekend flies by and that the witch doesnt come!!
> 
> you are soon to be Smeping, right?!Click to expand...

T-minus 3 days til smepping :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

shellideaks said:


> Glad your AF has finally arrived mammaspath!
> 
> I love Pre-seed! I used it on my last cycle and I do think it helped towards my bfp. I had visions of little sperm swimming around happily for days in the stuff :rofl:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bfn's Jaime and Hayley. You're both still early though so FX'd for you! :dust:

I sure hope that is how preseed works! I hope all of those little spermies are swimming around in the baby glue.


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> I am feeling crampy... god i hope i am pregnant.... ughhhh.... please please please please please please... the end!

My fingers are crossed! I hope you are too!

:dust:


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebot im gonna try my hardest not to test and wait til i hopefully miss my period!!

Your scan is going to be great! I cant wait to see your blob!! 

3makes5 i cant wait til you start wit ovulation testing and bding!


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling crampy... god i hope i am pregnant.... ughhhh.... please please please please please please... the end!
> 
> My fingers are crossed! I hope you are too!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thankssss... ughhh i just want my first little baby already :cry:

How was your day?!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling crampy... god i hope i am pregnant.... ughhhh.... please please please please please please... the end!
> 
> My fingers are crossed! I hope you are too!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thankssss... ughhh i just want my first little baby already :cry:
> 
> How was your day?!Click to expand...

My day was good. Thanks for asking! The weather has been so pretty here- it supposed to be around 80 degrees here tomorrow so I think we may go to the park and get some sun.


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling crampy... god i hope i am pregnant.... ughhhh.... please please please please please please... the end!
> 
> My fingers are crossed! I hope you are too!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thankssss... ughhh i just want my first little baby already :cry:
> 
> How was your day?!Click to expand...

How long have u been trying jrow? And do u want a boy or a girl?


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling crampy... god i hope i am pregnant.... ughhhh.... please please please please please please... the end!
> 
> My fingers are crossed! I hope you are too!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thankssss... ughhh i just want my first little baby already :cry:
> 
> How was your day?!Click to expand...
> 
> How long have u been trying jrow? And do u want a boy or a girl?Click to expand...

Since august but I got pregnant right away and didn't miscarry until end of octoberthen it took 6 weeks for AF to come back so technically 7 months but only 4 cycles... I would love a boy first bc I like the idea of an "older brother" but I would love a girl too bc daughters are very special!! I will take one of each lol! My dh has 5 brothers and no sisters! I have 2 brothers and no sisters so our luck we will have all girls hahaha!


----------



## auntylolo

Girlinyork, what is zestica?:shrug:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls!

Jrow and Hayaddie stay strong!! i know i'm one to talk but 'try' not to test for a few more days! Jrow if you can wait until 15 dpo you are AMAZING! 

MrsJ i hope your twinges are a sign! i had a weird feeling like that kind of like i was being filled up with warm water and it was getting sloshed around?!? weird...

Mamas..... YAAAAAAAY!!!!!!! so please that witch has arrived!!!! now on to a new cycle and you and 3make5 can keep each other sane in the 2WW.

Snow i'm so happy your feeling better sending lots of love to you girl! 

Krystina will add your testing date to the front page, GL with the 2WW!!! 

Happy your back beauts! 

Lovebot Hope you're doing good! My MS is mostly severe nausea gets so bad sometimes that i can't talk! have a wedding to attend tomorrow and driving to it with some friends i don't know how i'm going to get through the night without someone clicking on! never mind the nausea and no alcohol for me at 6pm i start to bloat and my washboard stomach looks 4 months gone! Lord help me!

Recommend toast lovebot and shelli... it's the only thing that seems to help!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## girlinyork

auntylolo said:


> Girlinyork, what is zestica?:shrug:

It's like preseed and conceive plus.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Zestica-Sp...AF2I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329991413&sr=8-1

So far it seems pretty nice and my research on it has shown some positive results. If it doesn't work though within a couple of cycles we'll probably switch to preseed or conceive plus


----------



## auntylolo

girlinyork said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> Girlinyork, what is zestica?:shrug:
> 
> It's like preseed and conceive plus.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Zestica-Sp...AF2I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329991413&sr=8-1
> 
> So far it seems pretty nice and my research on it has shown some positive results. If it doesn't work though within a couple of cycles we'll probably switch to preseed or conceive plusClick to expand...

Ah ok, I used conceive plus this month, and really liked it. I only used a tiny bit compared to what I think you're supposed to use, and it was on buy one get one half price in boots.


----------



## jrowenj

kinda felt a burning sensation in my lower tummy all night while I was trying to sleep... but coulda been the sushi i devoured at dinner.... 10 dpo today!


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning ladies. Huge temp drop today. AF will be making her round on her broom to me tonight while I am sleeping. Boo! Another cycle down but at least I have my appt with my OBGYN on Tuesday to discuss my millions of concerns - I am printing out my past 12 charts from FF to bring with me too. Can't wait to hear what type of plan of action she will have for me. I am a huge planner of everything so this will kinda put my mind at ease for a little bit. I am hoping to get some answers.


----------



## Hayaddie

Holy cow I can't believe we are already 10 DPO!! It's kind of flying by! Lol!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Holy cow I can't believe we are already 10 DPO!! It's kind of flying by! Lol!!

It is surprisingly flying by... How are you feeling? Did you cave and test? I took another fucking opk because I'm an idiot

I'm feeling doibtful, pissed off and resentful today!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Holy cow I can't believe we are already 10 DPO!! It's kind of flying by! Lol!!
> 
> It is surprisingly flying by... How are you feeling? Did you cave and test? I took another fucking opk because I'm an idiot
> 
> I'm feeling doibtful, pissed off and resentful today!Click to expand...

I'm gonna try to hold out until Saturday morning to yet again. I plan on using an OPK tonight but I think even if it was positive I would be able to tell on my Opk! I hate those things! I am feeling pretty normal. Although my back aches are getting ridiculous!! How are you feeling??


----------



## krystinab

Need to vent for a sec ladies...I am so pissed at DH for not BD'ing last night...it was the last day of the 3 day back to back and he just simply had an attitude..I am super pissed and am not feeling as confident about this cycle...you would think I was asking him to stick needles in his eyes...basically we BD'd every other day up to CD14 which is when I got the +OPK that day and CD 15...FF does still have high for intercoure timing, but I AM PISSED!! Guess who's not cooking dinner tonight?!?!


----------



## mammaspath

krystina - don't worry you still have a chance!:winkwink: I hope your husband starves to death tonight! :haha:

hay and jrow - wth are you girls really gonna hold out till saturday?! It's killing me!

AFM - cd3 oooh............i'm ready to get sexy time in this month and make a baby.......trying to stay positive but this ttc sucks ass!:growlmad:

I have four children that I never "tried" for in my life......we just went with the flow.......I wish I could try that again........now I'm obsessed!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## shellideaks

Pregnancy is going okay Lovebot, just starting to get proper bouts of sickness rather than feeling a tad queasy. And obviously when I'm not working, all I do in nap now lol. 

I'm sure your ultrasound will go great, can't wait to see a pic of it! I've still got a few weeks until I go for a scan, two weeks on Sunday is when I'm hoping to book it in for.

Sorry that your temps have dropped Snow but at least you have your appointment next week :)

Hope the rest of you are good! x


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina - WHAT?! Ughh!! My DH is like that some months and I am like "really?? You're complaining about SEX?! Starve his ass tonight and make him feed you!! hhehehe I wouldn't be too concerned though about not getting the egg...Sounds like you BD'd a lot BEFORE ovulation which is the prime time!! 

Mammas - I am actually holding out on testing until AFTER I miss my AF (which I hope happens!) so, that wont be until next Wednesday!!!!!!

I actually started feeling some symptoms today but I don't know how i feel about it... i am cynical and feel like I make this shit up in my head!

I've been super crampy all morning... almost feels like AF is on the way!! The other symptom is that I can NOT keep my eyes open!! I slept about 10 hours last night and was SO SOUND ASLEEP. My husband said he was up all night bc of his knee hurting and I didn't MOVE. I woke up in the same position as I went to bed in and I woke up with a dead arm from laying on it!! Then, as i was driving to work this morning, I couldn't keep my eyes open and now while at work, my eyes are half shut i am soooo sleeeeppyyy.... i also still have a creamy, whitish disharge... 

I do get verrrry sleepy as PMS though.. so, i don't knowwww... ahhhhhhh


----------



## Hayaddie

I dont know why PG symptoms have to be the same as PMS?? How are we ever supposed to know what the EFF is going on.. sorry for the rant but this shit is getting frustrating! lol!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I dont know why PG symptoms have to be the same as PMS?? How are we ever supposed to know what the EFF is going on.. sorry for the rant but this shit is getting frustrating! lol!

Please! I am pissed off!!! My back hurts, im crampy, im tired as hell and im being a mega bitch the past 2 days! Wtf?!


----------



## Hayaddie

Same here!! And every since we started TTC I feel like during the tww I turn into crazy bitch and I am super sensitive.. P.s. My mega gas has returned which could be causing my cramps... Which could be caused from my taco bell :)


----------



## krystinab

I know its sooo stupid...why cant there be a tottally diffrent set of symptoms for PG vs PMS...


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Same here!! And every since we started TTC I feel like during the tww I turn into crazy bitch and I am super sensitive.. P.s. My mega gas has returned which could be causing my cramps... Which could be caused from my taco bell :)

:rofl:

kinda like my mega cramps all last night that im sure were from consuming pounds of sushi and dessert last night! hahahahahahahaha

I just text my husband... "hmmm I wonder if i am preggo" and he text back "I wonder too" so I text back "well, there is one way we could find out.." hahahahahhaa


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Same here!! And every since we started TTC I feel like during the tww I turn into crazy bitch and I am super sensitive.. P.s. My mega gas has returned which could be causing my cramps... Which could be caused from my taco bell :)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> kinda like my mega cramps all last night that im sure were from consuming pounds of sushi and dessert last night! hahahahahahahaha
> 
> I just text my husband... "hmmm I wonder if i am preggo" and he text back "I wonder too" so I text back "well, there is one way we could find out.." hahahahahhaaClick to expand...

So tomorrow is 11dpo... Surely we could see a tint of a line?!? ;)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Same here!! And every since we started TTC I feel like during the tww I turn into crazy bitch and I am super sensitive.. P.s. My mega gas has returned which could be causing my cramps... Which could be caused from my taco bell :)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> kinda like my mega cramps all last night that im sure were from consuming pounds of sushi and dessert last night! hahahahahahahaha
> 
> I just text my husband... "hmmm I wonder if i am preggo" and he text back "I wonder too" so I text back "well, there is one way we could find out.." hahahahahhaaClick to expand...
> 
> So tomorrow is 11dpo... Surely we could see a tint of a line?!? ;)Click to expand...

Surely!! but... my husband text me back and said I can't fucking test! I hate him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hello Ladies! I hope you are having a good day.

Jaime and Haley- you are killing me! Your 2ww has gone by fast! I hope you both get your BFP soon. Jaime- I now want a pound of sushi. 

Lisa- I am sorry about your temp. I am very excited for you to get to go to the doctor and get some answers. 

Mammas- I am glad you are finally about to smep! 

Krystin- Vent away! It is usually me... LOL I feel like I am always a Negative Nancy. :) I would be super pissed at my hubby too. I would make him take you out for A POUND OF SUSHI - Because Jaime made me crave it. :)

Bev, Lovebot, and Shelli- I am glad you are all feeling well. Again so happy for you :) 

AFM- I am estimating that I am 5dpo. So based on that I highly doubt the twingey feelings I have been having off and on since Tuesday are anything exciting. That is the only thing going on with me that could be a symptom. At 5 dpo I think that is too early for implantation right? What else would the twingey feeling be if it were not that and still pregnancy related? 
I can not stress enough how much I want sushi now... damnit.


----------



## Hayaddie

Guys!!! I just got home and decided to be crazy and test! Two lines!!!!!!! Omg! How the hell do I upload a pic! I need to make sure you guys see it too!


----------



## Hayaddie

[IMG]https://i1052.photobucket.com/albums/s457/Hayaddie/Jowett.jpg[/IMG]


Do you see anything or am I going crazy??


----------



## shellideaks

Woohoo! Go to advanced reply and there's a little paper clip at the top. It'll open another window to upload the file in (make sure you scroll all the way to the right and click upload) then just close it at the bottom and reply as normal. Should be there!


----------



## Hayaddie

Okay I think I uploaded the hard way but it's there! Do you see anything!??


----------



## shellideaks

Never mind. See you sorted it lol. 

And that is a total BFP Hayley! Yay!!! Ah I'm so chuffed for you :happydance:


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay!!!!! I am only 10dpo so hopefully it darkens up!!!


----------



## shellideaks

I'm sure it will! Ooooh how exciting, can't wait to see more tests from you :D


----------



## Hayaddie

I am seriously in shock! And I dont want to get too excited! I was only a little past 4 weeks when I had my chmical so fingers crossed! Where are all my other ladies! I am freaking out here guys! Thanks Shelli for confiming Im not nutso!


----------



## shellideaks

Well as long as your lines get darker there's no need to worry and that looks like a damn good line for 10 DPO to me :) I know, big info and they're all not here, typical lol. I was actually in bed and I checked my emails, saw your post and was just like 'OMG I gotta get up and have a look!' :rofl: 

I shall be off back to bed now, hope someone else appears soon. Big congratulations to you :D :D :D x


----------



## threemakefive

WOOOHOOO hayaddie :) sooooooo positive!!! Wooohooo bfp!!!! So stoked for you :) everything will be perfect this time :) my thought process is like this...just enjoy it all, days shouldn't be wasted worrying as it does nothing to change the outcome so dance be crazy happy and celebrate :) if it makes u feel better wait to do all that after a few weeks :)


----------



## Hayaddie

Aww thanks three!! It sucks that we have to be so cautiously excited!! Woot woot!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Haley im hereeeeee ohhhhhh myyyyyyyyy godddddddddddd! Like shelli i got an email and i was going nuts and my hubby is like wtf?! Im like my FRIEND is pregggoooo lmaoooooo ahhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Hayaddie

Ahhhhh Jrow where have you been?!? Lol so now I'm nervous... I didn't wanna use my last test so I just peed on an OPK and it was negative.... Shit!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Ahhhhh Jrow where have you been?!? Lol so now I'm nervous... I didn't wanna use my last test so I just peed on an OPK and it was negative.... Shit!

Lmaoooo you and your fucking opk obsession! That hpt is dark as hell for 10 dpo not to mention its evening urine!!! Youre pregggoooo dont be nervous : hugs:


----------



## Hayaddie

Okay I feel better :) I can't believe I got a BFP at nights and 10po! Holy flipping cow!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Okay I feel better :) I can't believe I got a BFP at nights and 10po! Holy flipping cow!!

Im so fucking ecited!!! Didnt you get bfn yesterday?! This is awesome!


----------



## Hayaddie

Yes!! I hope it's the real thing and it just an effed up test!! Ahhhhh!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG!! Congrats Addie!!! That really is a great line you got there for 10dpo!! Hooray another SMEP'er PG!!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## threemakefive

hahaha Jrow, I did the same thing, my oh was like why are you smiling I was like oh this girl on my website the one that lives kinda close, she has been crazy for days and just got a positive :) he laughed at me!! lol I am stoked and ya for 10 dpo that is way dark and night urine!!! Girl take the one in the morning and I am sure you won't be let down at all :) Jrow...when you testing?


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> hahaha Jrow, I did the same thing, my oh was like why are you smiling I was like oh this girl on my website the one that lives kinda close, she has been crazy for days and just got a positive :) he laughed at me!! lol I am stoked and ya for 10 dpo that is way dark and night urine!!! Girl take the one in the morning and I am sure you won't be let down at all :) Jrow...when you testing?

Well now i wanna test tomorrow! Lmao! Not testing til af is [-o&lt; late which is tues or wed...


----------



## Hayaddie

Jrow I neeeeeeed you to test tomorrow!! That is too funny Three! I showed hubby the test and he wasn't too impressed.. He could barely see it lol I said "well my friends on my baby website see it so shut up!" bahahahaha


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Jrow I neeeeeeed you to test tomorrow!! That is too funny Three! I showed hubby the yet and he wasn't too impressed.. He could barely see it lol I said "well my friends on my baby website see it so shut up!" bahahahaha

Rotfll at your dh!!! I cant test i jave none at my house :cry:


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Jrow I neeeeeeed you to test tomorrow!! That is too funny Three! I showed hubby the test and he wasn't too impressed.. He could barely see it lol I said "well my friends on my baby website see it so shut up!" bahahahaha

Im totally pissing on an opk tomorrow!


----------



## Hayaddie

Bahahahaha you make me so proud!! I just pissed on another pg test after only holding my pee for like an hour and barely getting anything out... BFP!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Bahahahaha you make me so proud!! I just pissed on another pg test after only holding my pee for like an hour and barely getting anything out... BFP!

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Ok you have to pee on an opk tomorrowmorning so i can compare mine and yours!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Bahahahaha you make me so proud!! I just pissed on another pg test after only holding my pee for like an hour and barely getting anything out... BFP!
> 
> Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Ok you have to pee on an opk tomorrowmorning so i can compare mine and yours!Click to expand...


DEAL!!!!! Is this real life!? I am soo nervous! lol


----------



## mrsjoannak

YAY!!!!!! I am so excited for you Haley! I am so glad it was not just your taco bell! Was this your first time smeping? Did you use preseed? I don't remember. Jaime you need to test! Tell hubs you need to run to the store to grab... some ... ummm... beer for him because he has had along day and deserves it AND GET A DAMN TEST!


----------



## Hayaddie

mrsjoannak said:


> YAY!!!!!! I am so excited for you Haley! I am so glad it was not just your taco bell! Was this your first time smeping? Did you use preseed? I don't remember. Jaime you need to test! Tell hubs you need to run to the store to grab... some ... ummm... beer for him because he has had along day and deserves it AND GET A DAMN TEST!

bahahahahahaha! Ya Jaime!! I did SMEP last month but I didnt follow it very good and we didnt use pre-seed... I was going to get some for March though! I had Mexican for dinner so Im thinking that plus Taco Bell is going to make for a rough night!

I am having some funky twinges/cramps... normal??


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!!!!! I am so excited for you Haley! I am so glad it was not just your taco bell! Was this your first time smeping? Did you use preseed? I don't remember. Jaime you need to test! Tell hubs you need to run to the store to grab... some ... ummm... beer for him because he has had along day and deserves it AND GET A DAMN TEST!
> 
> bahahahahahaha! Ya Jaime!! I did SMEP last month but I didnt follow it very good and we didnt use pre-seed... I was going to get some for March though! I had Mexican for dinner so Im thinking that plus Taco Bell is going to make for a rough night!
> 
> I am having some funky twinges/cramps... normal??Click to expand...

yup. twinges and cramps are normal. I am so jealous of your twinges and cramps... :)


----------



## Hayaddie

They have me worried!! Even like my muscles are crampy!! I really wanna get my blood levels tested! Lol! Chill Haley!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> They have me worried!! Even like my muscles are crampy!! I really wanna get my blood levels tested! Lol! Chill Haley!

I agree - CHILL HALEY! Go pee on an OPK... BWAHAHAHA! 

It is all ok. Is this your first baby? You will feel cramps and twinges for a while. You are already super in tune with your body because you were symptom spotting so maybe they are just magnified. Eventually your ligaments will start to stretch and that will cause pains too.


----------



## Hayaddie

No I have a 4 year old but she just kinda happened lol and I don't really remember anything from my pregnancy besides headaches! I never had morning sickness or anything! Sorry guys! Hopefully I will calm down like within the next 8 months :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> No I have a 4 year old but she just kinda happened lol and I don't really remember anything from my pregnancy besides headaches! I never had morning sickness or anything! Sorry guys! Hopefully I will calm down like within the next 8 months :)

BWAHAHAHA no worries- I know I will be nutso too! Congrats girl


----------



## jrowenj

Haley! You are too cute! Mmmmm Mexican... Im jealous of THAT AND your BFP hahahahahaha!!!!!!!

JoAnna - Omg... the sushi i had last night was uh-mah-zing!! Not to make you jealous, but it was SLAMMIN! 

It's now 11pm so I definitely can't run to the store! I am def peeing on a damn OPK in the morning! hahahahaha... not like its gonna show me anything worth while, but I am a loony tune


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Haley! You are too cute! Mmmmm Mexican... Im jealous of THAT AND your BFP hahahahahaha!!!!!!!
> 
> JoAnna - Omg... the sushi i had last night was uh-mah-zing!! Not to make you jealous, but it was SLAMMIN!
> 
> It's now 11pm so I definitely can't run to the store! I am def peeing on a damn OPK in the morning! hahahahaha... not like its gonna show me anything worth while, but I am a loony tune

Hey I have 5 hpts under my bathroom sink... AND I got the urge to pee on something... so I pulled out an OPK and let'r rip tater chip and surprise surprise... only 1 line.


----------



## mrsjoannak

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Haley! You are too cute! Mmmmm Mexican... Im jealous of THAT AND your BFP hahahahahaha!!!!!!!
> 
> JoAnna - Omg... the sushi i had last night was uh-mah-zing!! Not to make you jealous, but it was SLAMMIN!
> 
> It's now 11pm so I definitely can't run to the store! I am def peeing on a damn OPK in the morning! hahahahaha... not like its gonna show me anything worth while, but I am a loony tune
> 
> Hey I have 5 hpts under my bathroom sink... AND I got the urge to pee on something... so I pulled out an OPK and let'r rip tater chip and surprise surprise... only 1 line.Click to expand...

Have you watched my strange addiction on TLC? We could totally make a show... I'm jsut sayin...


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Haley! You are too cute! Mmmmm Mexican... Im jealous of THAT AND your BFP hahahahahaha!!!!!!!
> 
> JoAnna - Omg... the sushi i had last night was uh-mah-zing!! Not to make you jealous, but it was SLAMMIN!
> 
> It's now 11pm so I definitely can't run to the store! I am def peeing on a damn OPK in the morning! hahahahaha... not like its gonna show me anything worth while, but I am a loony tune
> 
> Hey I have 5 hpts under my bathroom sink... AND I got the urge to pee on something... so I pulled out an OPK and let'r rip tater chip and surprise surprise... only 1 line.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you watched my strange addiction on TLC? We could totally make a show... I'm jsut sayin...Click to expand...

Picture us at 85 years old not having sex but still pissin on sticks


----------



## Hayaddie

Omg yes I just watched that show this weekend where a man was in a serious relationship with his car!!? I would take my POAS issue any day!! How many DPO are you Mrs J??


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Omg yes I just watched that show this weekend where a man was in a serious relationship with his car!!? I would take my POAS issue any day!! How many DPO are you Mrs J??

Nooooo the dreaded question....


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> Omg yes I just watched that show this weekend where a man was in a serious relationship with his car!!? I would take my POAS issue any day!! How many DPO are you Mrs J??

Yup here goes-

I DON'T KNOW! :cry:

according the calendar I ESTIMATE 5dpo


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna ca n i peeon my computer and you use oneof ur hpts for me


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Haley! You are too cute! Mmmmm Mexican... Im jealous of THAT AND your BFP hahahahahaha!!!!!!!
> 
> JoAnna - Omg... the sushi i had last night was uh-mah-zing!! Not to make you jealous, but it was SLAMMIN!
> 
> It's now 11pm so I definitely can't run to the store! I am def peeing on a damn OPK in the morning! hahahahaha... not like its gonna show me anything worth while, but I am a loony tune
> 
> Hey I have 5 hpts under my bathroom sink... AND I got the urge to pee on something... so I pulled out an OPK and let'r rip tater chip and surprise surprise... only 1 line.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you watched my strange addiction on TLC? We could totally make a show... I'm jsut sayin...Click to expand...
> 
> Picture us at 85 years old not having sex but still pissin on sticksClick to expand...

No by then it will have gotten so bad that we will begin to pee on anything that resembles a stick- straws... toothbrushes...pencils...


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Joanna ca n i peeon my computer and you use oneof ur hpts for me

I dare you. :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

Hunny i need a new tablet...mine has piss on it


----------



## mrsjoannak

mrsjoannak said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Omg yes I just watched that show this weekend where a man was in a serious relationship with his car!!? I would take my POAS issue any day!! How many DPO are you Mrs J??
> 
> Yup here goes-
> 
> I DON'T KNOW! :cry:
> 
> according the calendar I ESTIMATE 5dpoClick to expand...

I started off feeling kinda negative about this cycle. I am starting to feel good about it. I have a achey full feeling in my lower region around my c-section scar to be exact. Kinda strange. Don't really know what to think about it.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Omg yes I just watched that show this weekend where a man was in a serious relationship with his car!!? I would take my POAS issue any day!! How many DPO are you Mrs J??
> 
> Yup here goes-
> 
> I DON'T KNOW! :cry:
> 
> according the calendar I ESTIMATE 5dpoClick to expand...
> 
> I started off feeling kinda negative about this cycle. I am starting to feel good about it. I have a achey full feeling in my lower region around my c-section scar to be exact. Kinda strange. Don't really know what to think about it.Click to expand...

I sure hope you are:thumbup:


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Hunny i need a new tablet...mine has piss on it

:haha::loo:


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Omg yes I just watched that show this weekend where a man was in a serious relationship with his car!!? I would take my POAS issue any day!! How many DPO are you Mrs J??
> 
> Yup here goes-
> 
> I DON'T KNOW! :cry:
> 
> according the calendar I ESTIMATE 5dpoClick to expand...
> 
> I started off feeling kinda negative about this cycle. I am starting to feel good about it. I have a achey full feeling in my lower region around my c-section scar to be exact. Kinda strange. Don't really know what to think about it.Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope you are:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks me too. It would be nice.


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Omg yes I just watched that show this weekend where a man was in a serious relationship with his car!!? I would take my POAS issue any day!! How many DPO are you Mrs J??
> 
> Yup here goes-
> 
> I DON'T KNOW! :cry:
> 
> according the calendar I ESTIMATE 5dpoClick to expand...
> 
> I started off feeling kinda negative about this cycle. I am starting to feel good about it. I have a achey full feeling in my lower region around my c-section scar to be exact. Kinda strange. Don't really know what to think about it.Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope you are:thumbup:Click to expand...

How are you feeling? Any thoughts?


----------



## BeverleyLN

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAYADDDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I TOTALLY SEE THAT LINE!!!!!!!!!!

oh my gosh i am so excited!!!!! looks fantastic too!!!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i am so happy for you!!! let me know as soon as you want me to mark you off as a BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Hey bev u can mark my next testing day as march 17th :) (as of now lol )


----------



## auntylolo

OMG Hayley! I'm so chuffed to bits for you, I can't believe we've got another one! And at 10dpo! You're really giving me hope that the smep is just magic! Who's next? Jaime? Can't you sneak out a get a test? :rofl:


----------



## Hayaddie

Thanks guys!!!! I'm Gonna test again on Saturday and see of it got darker then you can add me Bev!!!

Oops Mrs. J!! I totally remember that you are estimating the day you ov'ed! I won't ask again!! :) BUT I totally had my funky feelings by my c-section scar!!! Symptom or Taco Bell... Not sure! 

Jaime please pee on your tablet and then I am calling TLC to get us a show! Bahahahahahaha!!


----------



## jrowenj

Soooo... I OBVIOUSLY have mental problems... I peed on yet another OPK this morning... sadly so, it is keeping me from peein on an hpt. what a nut job?!?!

All I know is that Wednesday there was NO line at all on the OPK... yesterday a barely visible line and today a light line... I have NO clue if this means anything... Why am i doing this to myself?!?!

DH made me go on countdowntopregnancy website to see the % of positive tests at 11 dpo and its a 75% chance so he said thats not high enough and to wait til Monday! MOther EFFER!


----------



## Hayaddie

Ugh your hubby is stressing me out!! I peed on another Opk this morning and it had a light line, and like you it was super light yesterday and nothing the day before! Why do we even pee on those when we have no clue what it even means?!? Ugh I'm sending you an hpt!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Ugh your hubby is stressing me out!! I peed on another Opk this morning and it had a light line, and like you it was super light yesterday and nothing the day before! Why do we even pee on those when we have no clue what it even means?!? Ugh I'm sending you an hpt!

HAHAHAHAH!!! WEll, maybe it's a good sign that its getting darker! AHhhhhh... Maybe i will take one Sunday!


----------



## Hayaddie

Or tomorrow!!!! :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> Oops Mrs. J!! I totally remember that you are estimating the day you ov'ed! I won't ask again!! :) BUT I totally had my funky feelings by my c-section scar!!! Symptom or Taco Bell... Not sure!
> 
> Jaime please pee on your tablet and then I am calling TLC to get us a show! Bahahahahahaha!!

I am glad that I am not crazy and someone else know what I am talking about. When did you start having these funky feelings around your c-section scar? 


On a completely unrelated note- My ladies in the UK- Do you have RESCUE CENTERS? And if you do what are they? My son asked my yesterday what I wanted him to be when he grows up. I told him I did not know and asked him what he wanted to be. He said -
Sam- I want to work in a rescue center. 
Me- what kind of rescue center?
Sam- one for people and dogs. 
Me- oh - like a hospital? 
Sam- no a rescue center. 
Me- Do they have ambulances? 
Sam- NO! It is a rescue center not a hospital. :dohh:
Me- A doctor's office?
Sam- NO! A RESCUE CENTER!
Me- ok, What is a rescue center- what do they do?
Sam- "It is the proper place and a proper space."
Me- Where did you learn about it?
Sam- My Misty Island Thomas movie. 

So Any thoughts?
He also said it is not an animal shelter.


----------



## Hayaddie

mrsjoannak said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Oops Mrs. J!! I totally remember that you are estimating the day you ov'ed! I won't ask again!! :) BUT I totally had my funky feelings by my c-section scar!!! Symptom or Taco Bell... Not sure!
> 
> Jaime please pee on your tablet and then I am calling TLC to get us a show! Bahahahahahaha!!
> 
> I am glad that I am not crazy and someone else know what I am talking about. When did you start having these funky feelings around your c-section scar?
> 
> 
> On a completely unrelated note- My ladies in the UK- Do you have RESCUE CENTERS? And if you do what are they? My son asked my yesterday what I wanted him to be when he grows up. I told him I did not know and asked him what he wanted to be. He said -
> Sam- I want to work in a rescue center.
> Me- what kind of rescue center?
> Sam- one for people and dogs.
> Me- oh - like a hospital?
> Sam- no a rescue center.
> Me- Do they have ambulances?
> Sam- NO! It is a rescue center not a hospital. :dohh:
> Me- A doctor's office?
> Sam- NO! A RESCUE CENTER!
> Me- ok, What is a rescue center- what do they do?
> Sam- "It is the proper place and a proper space."
> Me- Where did you learn about it?
> Sam- My Misty Island Thomas movie.
> 
> So Any thoughts?
> He also said it is not an animal shelter.Click to expand...

Hmmm I should have made a symptom journal!! I wanna say it started the weekend after I ov'ed and I am still getting them but not as consistently. Mine got a warm feeling too. I'm nuts lol


----------



## shellideaks

I have no idea what a resuce centre like that is lmao. I know we have them for dogs where ones who can't be rehomed go to live and people care for them, but not for people too?! :/


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Soooo... I OBVIOUSLY have mental problems... I peed on yet another OPK this morning... sadly so, it is keeping me from peein on an hpt. what a nut job?!?!
> 
> All I know is that Wednesday there was NO line at all on the OPK... yesterday a barely visible line and today a light line... I have NO clue if this means anything... Why am i doing this to myself?!?!
> 
> DH made me go on countdowntopregnancy website to see the % of positive tests at 11 dpo and its a 75% chance so he said thats not high enough and to wait til Monday! MOther EFFER!

you should check out peeonastick.com it has a lot of info about OPK vs HPT with pictures!! 

Congrats Hayaddie on the BFP!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I don't know what to think today. So my temp went up to 97.65. I didn't enter it in FF bc it just seems weird. It is supposed to go down and I am supposed to get AF today. She should have been here when I woke up - I totally had cramps and my backache when I woke up. But nothing nada nowhere. I am still getting a good deal of creamy CM. I don't know where my AF is. I did a test this AM and it was BFN. Ugh! I need her to be here today so I can go to my appt on Tuesday. If she comes later then I can't go. I am so annoyed. I have been awaiting this appt for weeks now! The only time I want her to be here early - she doesn't show. WTF!

Oh, my co-irker announced shes 5 weeks preggo yesterday. Wonderful.


----------



## Hayaddie

Snowflakes I think you are getting your self all worked up and stressed. Go take a hot bath and she will come! :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Hey girls. I don't know what to think today. So my temp went up to 97.65. I didn't enter it in FF bc it just seems weird. It is supposed to go down and I am supposed to get AF today. She should have been here when I woke up - I totally had cramps and my backache when I woke up. But nothing nada nowhere. I am still getting a good deal of creamy CM. I don't know where my AF is. I did a test this AM and it was BFN. Ugh! I need her to be here today so I can go to my appt on Tuesday. If she comes later then I can't go. I am so annoyed. I have been awaiting this appt for weeks now! The only time I want her to be here early - she doesn't show. WTF!
> 
> Oh, my co-irker announced shes 5 weeks preggo yesterday. Wonderful.

I am going to say that since she has not shown up I hope it is for a good reason. If she DOES show up I hope she leaves quick so she does not mess up your appointment. Good luck! 

And YAY ( sarcasm) for co-irker. You will be there soon - I know it :)


----------



## jrowenj

Snowflake - Do you think your LP is being lengthened even more from the B6? I have heard of that happening???? maybe???


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Soooo... I OBVIOUSLY have mental problems... I peed on yet another OPK this morning... sadly so, it is keeping me from peein on an hpt. what a nut job?!?!
> 
> All I know is that Wednesday there was NO line at all on the OPK... yesterday a barely visible line and today a light line... I have NO clue if this means anything... Why am i doing this to myself?!?!
> 
> DH made me go on countdowntopregnancy website to see the % of positive tests at 11 dpo and its a 75% chance so he said thats not high enough and to wait til Monday! MOther EFFER!
> 
> you should check out peeonastick.com it has a lot of info about OPK vs HPT with pictures!!
> 
> Congrats Hayaddie on the BFP!!!Click to expand...

I did!!! Thats why I started peeing on the OPKs but now I am getting my hopes up because the OPK is progressing.... what to think what to think?!?!?!?!


----------



## Beauts

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Soooo... I OBVIOUSLY have mental problems... I peed on yet another OPK this morning... sadly so, it is keeping me from peein on an hpt. what a nut job?!?!
> 
> All I know is that Wednesday there was NO line at all on the OPK... yesterday a barely visible line and today a light line... I have NO clue if this means anything... Why am i doing this to myself?!?!
> 
> DH made me go on countdowntopregnancy website to see the % of positive tests at 11 dpo and its a 75% chance so he said thats not high enough and to wait til Monday! MOther EFFER!
> 
> you should check out peeonastick.com it has a lot of info about OPK vs HPT with pictures!!
> 
> Congrats Hayaddie on the BFP!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I did!!! Thats why I started peeing on the OPKs but now I am getting my hopes up because the OPK is progressing.... what to think what to think?!?!?!?!Click to expand...

The OPK is progressing???????
Hmm...that's how my second BFP started out!


----------



## Hayaddie

So I left work and got more tests! The CVS was ridiculous expensive! Sheesh! But..... BFP!! And darker than yesterday but I can't post the pic from work, I barely figured it out at home! Hurray!!


----------



## jrowenj

Beauts said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Soooo... I OBVIOUSLY have mental problems... I peed on yet another OPK this morning... sadly so, it is keeping me from peein on an hpt. what a nut job?!?!
> 
> All I know is that Wednesday there was NO line at all on the OPK... yesterday a barely visible line and today a light line... I have NO clue if this means anything... Why am i doing this to myself?!?!
> 
> DH made me go on countdowntopregnancy website to see the % of positive tests at 11 dpo and its a 75% chance so he said thats not high enough and to wait til Monday! MOther EFFER!
> 
> you should check out peeonastick.com it has a lot of info about OPK vs HPT with pictures!!
> 
> Congrats Hayaddie on the BFP!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I did!!! Thats why I started peeing on the OPKs but now I am getting my hopes up because the OPK is progressing.... what to think what to think?!?!?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> The OPK is progressing???????
> Hmm...that's how my second BFP started out!Click to expand...

You did the OPK thing?? hahaha!

Dont get me excited! 2 days ago it was STARK white with FMU... yesterday it was kinda there FMU and then this morning it was a faint line FMU...


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> So I left work and got more tests! The CVS was ridiculous expensive! Sheesh! But..... BFP!! And darker than yesterday but I can't post the pic from work, I barely figured it out at home! Hurray!!

YAYYY Its for sure a sticky bean! Will you be naming it SMEP as well? hahaha


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ready for a little vent? Here goes...

I have known people that get pregnant and then for the next 9 months that is all they talk about or bitch about on facebook. I have a cousin (on my biological Dad's side of the family which is the complete definition of white trash) that was pregnant and her first post went something like this- I am so happy that God has blessed us with another baby... From the next month on her posts were all along the lines of hurry up and get here I am sick of having morning sickness, I have never been this sick, I am so fat, I can not go out and party anymore:(, COME TO MY BABY SHOWER WOO HOO, Back hurts so sick of pregnancy.. and so on. Her posts really were ridiculous. Then she has the baby. She posts going to the hospital (finally) to have the baby... When she has the baby she never posted anything about the baby like his stats or name. INSTEAD - Leaving the hospital, I need a beer. I think I have earned it. <--- WTF?

Then I had posted earlier about an acquaintance that was afraid she had hurt my feelings because she had commented on my status that could have been about TTC. She talked to me about how badly they wanted children and have tried and tried so she feels my pain it took a year... blah blah blah. We said our good byes and then she posted her Pregnancy announcement picture. What a bitch. How about a little warning - IF you really were wanting to make sure my feelings were ok. Well I do not know if I told y'all - TWINS! yaaaaay. Since then Every post on facebook has been like this.
Had to go to the grocery store. Wow that is such a chore...WHEN YOU ARE PREGNANT WITH TWINS. My nose is runny...MUST BE BECAUSE I AM PREGNANT WITH TWINS. I can not quit throwing up... Maybe I have the flu... or MAYBE IT IS BECAUSE I AM PREGNANT WITH TWINS. Ran out of toilet paper... Because I AM HAVING TWINS. <-- ok maybe not the last one but I feel it coming. Now I have never been pregnant with twins but she is only 12 weeks pregnant... COME ON! I could see going to the grocery store being a bigger chore if you were 28 weeks pregnant with twins or hell if they were already born? But 12 weeks- seriously. DRAMATIC much? - because I am having twins. 

ok that is all. Now I am laughing my ass off because I know I am being ridiculous. So enjoy.


----------



## ymangum3

jrowenj said:


> My cycle was slightly off after my mc in October then i got pregnant right away in December so im with you on figuring out when ovulation is coming. Hope we O on time and get our bfp! Will keep you posted!

How far along are you now? Anything special you did to conceive again? I had a lost 1 week ago. I desparately want to try again right away. Yesterday, I ordered FertilAid, FertilaidCM and the tea. I feel awful and I want to be prego again very soon. Any additional advise?


----------



## Beauts

jrowenj said:


> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Soooo... I OBVIOUSLY have mental problems... I peed on yet another OPK this morning... sadly so, it is keeping me from peein on an hpt. what a nut job?!?!
> 
> All I know is that Wednesday there was NO line at all on the OPK... yesterday a barely visible line and today a light line... I have NO clue if this means anything... Why am i doing this to myself?!?!
> 
> DH made me go on countdowntopregnancy website to see the % of positive tests at 11 dpo and its a 75% chance so he said thats not high enough and to wait til Monday! MOther EFFER!
> 
> you should check out peeonastick.com it has a lot of info about OPK vs HPT with pictures!!
> 
> Congrats Hayaddie on the BFP!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I did!!! Thats why I started peeing on the OPKs but now I am getting my hopes up because the OPK is progressing.... what to think what to think?!?!?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> The OPK is progressing???????
> Hmm...that's how my second BFP started out!Click to expand...
> 
> You did the OPK thing?? hahaha!
> 
> Dont get me excited! 2 days ago it was STARK white with FMU... yesterday it was kinda there FMU and then this morning it was a faint line FMU...Click to expand...

Ummm....ya...lol.....I'll pee on anything, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ymangum3

jrowenj said:


> My cycle was slightly off after my mc in October then i got pregnant right away in December so im with you on figuring out when ovulation is coming. Hope we O on time and get our bfp! Will keep you posted!

How far along are you now? Anything special you did to conceive again? I had a lost 1 week ago. I desparately want to try again right away. Yesterday, I ordered FertilAid, FertilaidCM and the tea. I feel awful and I want to be prego again very soon. Any additional advice?


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Ready for a little vent? Here goes...
> 
> I have known people that get pregnant and then for the next 9 months that is all they talk about or bitch about on facebook. I have a cousin (on my biological Dad's side of the family which is the complete definition of white trash) that was pregnant and her first post went something like this- I am so happy that God has blessed us with another baby... From the next month on her posts were all along the lines of hurry up and get here I am sick of having morning sickness, I have never been this sick, I am so fat, I can not go out and party anymore:(, COME TO MY BABY SHOWER WOO HOO, Back hurts so sick of pregnancy.. and so on. Her posts really were ridiculous. Then she has the baby. She posts going to the hospital (finally) to have the baby... When she has the baby she never posted anything about the baby like his stats or name. INSTEAD - Leaving the hospital, I need a beer. I think I have earned it. <--- WTF?
> 
> Then I had posted earlier about an acquaintance that was afraid she had hurt my feelings because she had commented on my status that could have been about TTC. She talked to me about how badly they wanted children and have tried and tried so she feels my pain it took a year... blah blah blah. We said our good byes and then she posted her Pregnancy announcement picture. What a bitch. How about a little warning - IF you really were wanting to make sure my feelings were ok. Well I do not know if I told y'all - TWINS! yaaaaay. Since then Every post on facebook has been like this.
> Had to go to the grocery store. Wow that is such a chore...WHEN YOU ARE PREGNANT WITH TWINS. My nose is runny...MUST BE BECAUSE I AM PREGNANT WITH TWINS. I can not quit throwing up... Maybe I have the flu... or MAYBE IT IS BECAUSE I AM PREGNANT WITH TWINS. Ran out of toilet paper... Because I AM HAVING TWINS. <-- ok maybe not the last one but I feel it coming. Now I have never been pregnant with twins but she is only 12 weeks pregnant... COME ON! I could see going to the grocery store being a bigger chore if you were 28 weeks pregnant with twins or hell if they were already born? But 12 weeks- seriously. DRAMATIC much? - because I am having twins.
> 
> ok that is all. Now I am laughing my ass off because I know I am being ridiculous. So enjoy.

OMG I totallllyyyy get what youre saying! At Christmas, my husbands cousin announced her pregnancy and she said it with like a weird attitude like "yeahh im pregnant" and rolled her eyes... she just got married and started trying right away so why the fucking attitude... i wanted to say "well, Yeaaahhh i just had a fucking miscarriage, bitch..." 

then my friend for the last 3 months of her preg, everytime i asked her "soooo how excited are you to meet your little girl?!?!" her response EVERY time was ... I just cant wait to NEVER HAVE TO WORK AGAIN! WOO HOO" and im like... uhhh since when is a baby not work?? fucking idiot... she got preggo just so she wouldnt have to work agaiN!


----------



## jrowenj

...[/QUOTE]

Ummm....ya...lol.....I'll pee on anything, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

HAHAHHAHA ME TOO!!!!!! I only have one more OPK left... if its darker tomorrow, i may shit myself


----------



## Beauts

jrowenj said:


> ...

Ummm....ya...lol.....I'll pee on anything, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

HAHAHHAHA ME TOO!!!!!! I only have one more OPK left... if its darker tomorrow, i may shit myself[/QUOTE]


When are you going to pee on a hpt?


----------



## Beauts

JROW - Sorry can't remember if you told me already but was there ever any explaination about your losses?


----------



## jrowenj

Beauts said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ummm....ya...lol.....I'll pee on anything, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

HAHAHHAHA ME TOO!!!!!! I only have one more OPK left... if its darker tomorrow, i may shit myself[/QUOTE]


When are you going to pee on a hpt?[/QUOTE]

I am afraid that it's gonna be negative... i am scared to death to test... i am due for AF on Tuesday... so, if she doesnt show than i will test on Wednesday :wacko::wacko:


----------



## jrowenj

Beauts said:


> JROW - Sorry can't remember if you told me already but was there ever any explaination about your losses?

The first loss was a blighted ovum. I went in for a scan at 6 weeks and the heartbeat was there but barely... so, they called me in a week later for another scan and the heartbeat was gone and the baby was still measuring 6 weeks instead of 7 weeks :cry::cry: The dr said that i could miscarry naturally or get a D&C. I decided to wait it out... it took FIVE weeks for me to miscarry naturally... it SUCKED waiting knowing that at any moment I was going to start miscarrying... I waited for my next period before starting again and that next cycle, I had a freakin chemical pregnancy...then last cycle I didn't get pregnant and now I am on the next cycle...


----------



## Beauts

jrowenj said:


> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ummm....ya...lol.....I'll pee on anything, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHHAHA ME TOO!!!!!! I only have one more OPK left... if its darker tomorrow, i may shit myselfClick to expand...


When are you going to pee on a hpt?[/QUOTE]

I am afraid that it's gonna be negative... i am scared to death to test... i am due for AF on Tuesday... so, if she doesnt show than i will test on Wednesday :wacko::wacko:[/QUOTE]



Wow! You have will power!! I have NEVER been able to wait to test until after AF was due....in fact, there were times I have poas at 5dpo :dohh::nope:


----------



## Hayaddie

Mrs J I totally know what you are saying! I have an acquaintance on Facebook that just had a baby last week and she was so fucking awful the whole pregnancy! Every post was about how horrible it was going, how fat she was getting, or how she needed a cleaning lady because she can't climb her stairs. She went to the hospital at least twice a week thinking something was wrong, kept switching doctors when they wouldn't tell her what she wanted to hear. She made her doctor induce her two weeks early because she went in for her "issues" so often!! Now she is complaining that she can't walk or so anything and her mom constantly has the baby so she can sleep! Ugh sooooo irritating! After reading her shit I promised myself I would be positive my entire pregnancy or at least not bitch on Facebook!! Sheesh now I'm all worked up! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Beauts said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ummm....ya...lol.....I'll pee on anything, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHHAHA ME TOO!!!!!! I only have one more OPK left... if its darker tomorrow, i may shit myselfClick to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to pee on a hpt?Click to expand...

I am afraid that it's gonna be negative... i am scared to death to test... i am due for AF on Tuesday... so, if she doesnt show than i will test on Wednesday :wacko::wacko:[/QUOTE]



Wow! You have will power!! I have NEVER been able to wait to test until after AF was due....in fact, there were times I have poas at 5dpo :dohh::nope:[/QUOTE]

This is the FIRST time that i didn't start testing at 6dpo and test EVERY day til i got AF!!!! I think the only thing keeping me from testing is that I can't handle seeing a negative again... I would rather just wait for the sttupid bitch to show


----------



## Beauts

jrowenj said:


> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ummm....ya...lol.....I'll pee on anything, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHHAHA ME TOO!!!!!! I only have one more OPK left... if its darker tomorrow, i may shit myselfClick to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to pee on a hpt?Click to expand...
> 
> I am afraid that it's gonna be negative... i am scared to death to test... i am due for AF on Tuesday... so, if she doesnt show than i will test on Wednesday :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...



Wow! You have will power!! I have NEVER been able to wait to test until after AF was due....in fact, there were times I have poas at 5dpo :dohh::nope:[/QUOTE]

This is the FIRST time that i didn't start testing at 6dpo and test EVERY day til i got AF!!!! I think the only thing keeping me from testing is that I can't handle seeing a negative again... I would rather just wait for the sttupid bitch to show[/QUOTE]

Ya...I hear ya...I am thinking this month I actually may be able to wait until Sat to test. I will be 10 dpo. I have to test because I am on progesterone so if I don't go off of it, the bitch won't show at all....


----------



## jrowenj

Beauts said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ummm....ya...lol.....I'll pee on anything, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHHAHA ME TOO!!!!!! I only have one more OPK left... if its darker tomorrow, i may shit myselfClick to expand...
> 
> 
> When are you going to pee on a hpt?Click to expand...
> 
> I am afraid that it's gonna be negative... i am scared to death to test... i am due for AF on Tuesday... so, if she doesnt show than i will test on Wednesday :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tomorrow?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> Wow! You have will power!! I have NEVER been able to wait to test until after AF was due....in fact, there were times I have poas at 5dpo :dohh::nope:Click to expand...

This is the FIRST time that i didn't start testing at 6dpo and test EVERY day til i got AF!!!! I think the only thing keeping me from testing is that I can't handle seeing a negative again... I would rather just wait for the sttupid bitch to show[/QUOTE]

Ya...I hear ya...I am thinking this month I actually may be able to wait until Sat to test. I will be 10 dpo. I have to test because I am on progesterone so if I don't go off of it, the bitch won't show at all....[/QUOTE]



This Saturday?? Tomorrow??


----------



## Beauts

No, next saturday...I am only 2dpo today :growlmad:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> Oops Mrs. J!! I totally remember that you are estimating the day you ov'ed! I won't ask again!! :) BUT I totally had my funky feelings by my c-section scar!!! Symptom or Taco Bell... Not sure!

Or maybe it is the Chicken Curry... Damn.


----------



## krystinab

Beauts said:


> No, next saturday...I am only 2dpo today :growlmad:

Whats your test date? Im 3dpo going to test on 3/7 we can test together if you want :)


----------



## jrowenj

My boobs hurrrt... Ran to grocery store to get lunch and was soooo tempted to buy a test!! I resisted!


----------



## Beauts

krystinab said:


> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> No, next saturday...I am only 2dpo today :growlmad:
> 
> Whats your test date? Im 3dpo going to test on 3/7 we can test together if you want :)Click to expand...

Mine is March 3...I would totally wait so we could test together but I can't as I am on Progesterone and if I test negative at 12dpo (March 5) and it is negative I have to go off the pills so I can get AF around 14dpo...other wise it causes a long cycle...I could wait until March 5th if you could test 2 days early??


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> My boobs hurrrt... Ran to grocery store to get lunch and was soooo tempted to buy a test!! I resisted!

You are sooooo good! So I went and got some vitamins and I picked an all natural... well when I got back to work and read all the ingredients it has Red Raspberry Leaf in it... I of course googled and i mostly saw that it is good for the 3rd trimester to get your body ready but there isnt enough proof to show if it is good for the 1st... and somethings said it has been linked to MC!!! I already took one of the pills! Should I discontinue those until the 3rd trimester and get something else?? HELP!:shrug:


----------



## Beauts

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> My boobs hurrrt... Ran to grocery store to get lunch and was soooo tempted to buy a test!! I resisted!
> 
> You are sooooo good! So I went and got some vitamins and I picked an all natural... well when I got back to work and read all the ingredients it has Red Raspberry Leaf in it... I of course googled and i mostly saw that it is good for the 3rd trimester to get your body ready but there isnt enough proof to show if it is good for the 1st... and somethings said it has been linked to MC!!! I already took one of the pills! Should I discontinue those until the 3rd trimester and get something else?? HELP!:shrug:Click to expand...

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have read conflicting things about RRL. To be honest, for me, I wouldn't chance it but I also have a history of recurrent miscarriage.


----------



## Beauts

Do any of you get sore nips/boobs right after ovulation? I NEVER do...not until at least 10dpo....but this month I am only 2dpo and I have really sore nipples....I wonder if I had a good, strong ovulation this month?


----------



## Hayaddie

Beauts said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> My boobs hurrrt... Ran to grocery store to get lunch and was soooo tempted to buy a test!! I resisted!
> 
> You are sooooo good! So I went and got some vitamins and I picked an all natural... well when I got back to work and read all the ingredients it has Red Raspberry Leaf in it... I of course googled and i mostly saw that it is good for the 3rd trimester to get your body ready but there isnt enough proof to show if it is good for the 1st... and somethings said it has been linked to MC!!! I already took one of the pills! Should I discontinue those until the 3rd trimester and get something else?? HELP!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have read conflicting things about RRL. To be honest, for me, I wouldn't chance it but I also have a history of recurrent miscarriage.Click to expand...

Im not gonna use them I just decided. Do you think the one I already took could do harm??


----------



## Beauts

Hayaddie said:


> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> My boobs hurrrt... Ran to grocery store to get lunch and was soooo tempted to buy a test!! I resisted!
> 
> You are sooooo good! So I went and got some vitamins and I picked an all natural... well when I got back to work and read all the ingredients it has Red Raspberry Leaf in it... I of course googled and i mostly saw that it is good for the 3rd trimester to get your body ready but there isnt enough proof to show if it is good for the 1st... and somethings said it has been linked to MC!!! I already took one of the pills! Should I discontinue those until the 3rd trimester and get something else?? HELP!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have read conflicting things about RRL. To be honest, for me, I wouldn't chance it but I also have a history of recurrent miscarriage.Click to expand...
> 
> Im not gonna use them I just decided. Do you think the one I already took could do harm??Click to expand...

No....not at all, I very highly doubt that...like I said, opinions are conflicted...some women do drink the tea, etc, right through the entire pregnancy...in fact, I drink it for the first half of my cycle and it's called "Pregnancy Tea"...directions on it are to drink a cup a day throughout.


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> My boobs hurrrt... Ran to grocery store to get lunch and was soooo tempted to buy a test!! I resisted!
> 
> You are sooooo good! So I went and got some vitamins and I picked an all natural... well when I got back to work and read all the ingredients it has Red Raspberry Leaf in it... I of course googled and i mostly saw that it is good for the 3rd trimester to get your body ready but there isnt enough proof to show if it is good for the 1st... and somethings said it has been linked to MC!!! I already took one of the pills! Should I discontinue those until the 3rd trimester and get something else?? HELP!:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have read conflicting things about RRL. To be honest, for me, I wouldn't chance it but I also have a history of recurrent miscarriage.Click to expand...
> 
> Im not gonna use them I just decided. Do you think the one I already took could do harm??Click to expand...

I wouldn't take them. I don't think that one pill would effect you at all. don't worry! I have really good all natural ones from New Chapter Organics. Theyre really good!


----------



## snowflakes120

Pass me the pills with the RRL to bring on my AF. Actually, that's not a bad idea. I have that tea with RRL at home - guess I'll go home and have me a nice cup and a soak in the bath. 

jrow - I bet it is that B6 that is working. Guess I'm not going to take it from now on. Anyways, if the doctor is going to do testing it might be a good idea to get off them to get accurate numbers.


----------



## jrowenj

Id be very surprised if AF DOESNT show up... crampy and sore bbs... F_M_L!!!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Jrow, don't be like that. Do you usually get crampy and have sore boobs before the witch shows? I was crampy and had sore boobs before the :bfp:, so I think it can go either way. I know it's all relative to the individual though. FX crossed, hon! 

Snow, your chart is still looking good! I really, really hope this is it. Thankfully, it looks like your temp is going back up. Fertility Friend is great, but at times, I would feel so stressed waking up to see what my temp was. Weird feeling.

AFM, I told you all I would update when I had my appointment today. Good news, we saw the itty bitty fetus! And I'm measuring right on track! We even saw the flicker of the heartbeat, and it's 111 bpm. We are stoked! Our son was just looking around, bless him. But he's still too young to know he's not going to be the baby anymore. Kind of sad for him, but he'll never remember being alone (without a sibling). Here's the picture. Yay! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 6w2d.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## jrowenj

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Jrow, don't be like that. Do you usually get crampy and have sore boobs before the witch shows? I was crampy and had sore boobs before the :bfp:, so I think it can go either way. I know it's all relative to the individual though. FX crossed, hon!
> 
> Snow, your chart is still looking good! I really, really hope this is it. Thankfully, it looks like your temp is going back up. Fertility Friend is great, but at times, I would feel so stressed waking up to see what my temp was. Weird feeling.
> 
> AFM, I told you all I would update when I had my appointment today. Good news, we saw the itty bitty fetus! And I'm measuring right on track! We even saw the flicker of the heartbeat, and it's 111 bpm. We are stoked! Our son was just looking around, bless him. But he's still too young to know he's not going to be the baby anymore. Kind of sad for him, but he'll never remember being alone (without a sibling). Here's the picture. Yay! :happydance:

YAYYY!!!!!!!!!!! It looks just like you! hehehehe... FX for a lil sis for your son!!!! Omg, btw your son is the cutest... i wanna bite him!!! Thanks for updating us! I knew that it was a sticky bean!!!! So excited for you! Whats the due date?


My last 2 cycles I didn't have sore bbs at all before or during AF... but before my mmc I used to get sore bbs... so, I dont know what to think!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Jaime test so I can stop pooping my pants with anticipation!! :) Just go to the store.... Pronto!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Jaime test so I can stop pooping my pants with anticipation!! :) Just go to the store.... Pronto!!!

i caaaaaant....... im sooooo scared!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Jaime test so I can stop pooping my pants with anticipation!! :) Just go to the store.... Pronto!!!

im sooo annoying, right?! im sipping on wine and its making me dizzy and nauseous and i only drank 3 sips... oy


----------



## mrsjoannak

DO IT!!!! We all want you to! Do it Do it Do it!


Afm- So I broke down and peed on an OPK... smh. IT WAS DARK AS CRAP! Like as dark as my darkest almost positives...So peed on a HPT and it was Blank as crap. womp womp. WTF does it all mean?


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> DO IT!!!! We all want you to! Do it Do it Do it!
> 
> 
> Afm- So I broke down and peed on an OPK... smh. IT WAS DARK AS CRAP! Like as dark as my darkest almost positives...So peed on a HPT and it was Blank as crap. womp womp. WTF does it all mean?

I am gonna talk DH into letting me test tomorrow! I am at my parent's all night tonight for my moms bday... so i can't tonight!

WTF is up with your OPK?!?!!?!?!?!?!?! FUCK FUCK FUCK!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> WTF is up with your OPK?!?!!?!?!?!?!?! FUCK FUCK FUCK!
> 
> You stole the words right out of my mouth.Click to expand...


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## Hayaddie

Bahahaha Jrow you are so prego!! Yummy wine!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Haley! I bought the hunger games! I'm gonna start it tomorrow!


----------



## mammaspath

congrats Hayaddie! Im super excited for you! this is the luckiest thread ever!

JROWE - SERIOULSY can you take a freaking test!?!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok after much thought I finally have found a way to describe the weird ovary/C-section scar pains I feel- It kinda feels like a burning sensation. It is spread all the way across but more prominent on the left side. MrJ has been asking me for the past couple of days what is wrong and swears that I am not myself. I am just kinda blah. I am an ESTIMATED 6dpo.


----------



## jrowenj

:cry: up a lot last night with cramps... Thinking about testing today just so I can stop having my hopes up.. I'm freakin depressed and sure I'm not pg... I just wanna cry...


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> :cry: up a lot last night with cramps... Thinking about testing today just so I can stop having my hopes up.. I'm freakin depressed and sure I'm not pg... I just wanna cry...

:hugs: Stay positive. You are not out until you see red. I know it is discouraging and hard when you feel the symptoms of PMS - BUT REMEMBER- they are all the same symptoms of pg!

Keep your chin up.




I took a test today- BFN... I am shocked! No not really I know it has to be too early for testing. I am starting to worry that maybe I did not O last week? We have not had sex in a week... So I am probably out this cycle.


----------



## Hayaddie

Thank you Mommas!!! Jrow I am so excited you got the book!! Soooo good! One of my friends bought me a ticket to the midnight showing of the movie next month! Bahahahaha I hope this old lady can stay awake! And get to testing!!! I just took another and it still isn't super dark, so of course I'm getting worried. It never got dark before my MC :( Mrs. J quit testing for like another week!! Lol!!


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> Thank you Mommas!!! Jrow I am so excited you got the book!! Soooo good! One of my friends bought me a ticket to the midnight showing of the movie next month! Bahahahaha I hope this old lady can stay awake! And get to testing!!! I just took another and it still isn't super dark, so of course I'm getting worried. It never got dark before my MC :( Mrs. J quit testing for like another week!! Lol!!

Oh ull be fine, it'll darken up :) no worries


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok so IF this cycle is not THE cycle for me-which I am pretty sure it is not... I am vowing now and you ladies can hold me to it- (dare I say it? Yes...:shrug: ) I am going to smep Exactly as it is outlined. I am going to also use preseed everytime. I am ONLY going to use OPK 1 time a day... ok maybe 2 times. I will not tell MrJ that we are smepping so there is not any added stress for him. I think I might even start taking Geritol.


----------



## Hayaddie

I think that is an awesome idea Mrsj! That's exactly what I did besides the pre-seed (but I was gonna do that the next cycle)!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I took a test... BFN... I guess I shouldn't be too disappointed since we only BD'd ONE day due to his stupid fucking knee surgery... maybe these stupid psychics are right and I won't conceive until April... PLEASE don't tell me that it's not over til AF arrives... I took the test so that I wouldn't have my hopes up... I am out this month... bring on March...


----------



## snowflakes120

Jrow - So sorry about the BFN. Hugs hun! Let's fucking rock March out together girl!! 

Mrsj - I hope that your surgery scar feels better and have no clue about the positive OPK.

Lovebot - Awesome scan.

Addie - I am sure everything is great - You got such a great + at 10dpo and the earlier the positive test the better the outcome!

Hooray for Beauts and Krystina being in TWW together! 

AFM, stupid AF still hasn't shown her face. Big temp drop today so hopefully she shows soon. Super annoyed at this point. I guess I will still go to my appt on Tuesday to discuss my concerns but I guess I won't be able to do the annual part of it and will have to reschedule that. It will be more expensive this way but oh well I guess. I want to get answers and start a plan for this March cycle.


----------



## Hayaddie

Jrow I hope you have changed your mind about the not trying not protecting thing!! I need your crazy ass in the game!! :) hugs!


----------



## jrowenj

Snowflake- i was going to take march off... i dunno... if i were to get pregnant in march i would be due the week of my brothers wedding and i dont know if i should put it off... dh doesnt wanna take a month off... i dont know... im at the point where i want the old me back and i feel like going on the pill and feeling normal again... im only 9 weeks from my " would have been" due date and im not feeling so great...

I def think you should go to the dr still and get questions answered. If you get af tomorrow did that give u a perfect 14 day lp???

Haley dont stress about your test. It was pretty dark! Ughh i dont know if i will smep next month or not...as of today i say no but i may feel diff in a week...


----------



## Beauts

jrowenj said:


> I took a test... BFN... I guess I shouldn't be too disappointed since we only BD'd ONE day due to his stupid fucking knee surgery... maybe these stupid psychics are right and I won't conceive until April... PLEASE don't tell me that it's not over til AF arrives... I took the test so that I wouldn't have my hopes up... I am out this month... bring on March...

I won't tell you that because I HATE when it's said to me...I will say, I am sorry...that sucks ass...I am "planning" on a bfp in March so no worries...you'll join me!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Beauts said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I took a test... BFN... I guess I shouldn't be too disappointed since we only BD'd ONE day due to his stupid fucking knee surgery... maybe these stupid psychics are right and I won't conceive until April... PLEASE don't tell me that it's not over til AF arrives... I took the test so that I wouldn't have my hopes up... I am out this month... bring on March...
> 
> I won't tell you that because I HATE when it's said to me...I will say, I am sorry...that sucks ass...I am "planning" on a bfp in March so no worries...you'll join me!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thankss :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Just my luck... took a hpt after being so patient and now i just started fucking spotting!!!!!!! Now im annoyed bc why was my cycle only 26 days anf fucking lp only 11 days?!?!?!?!? Fuckkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## jrowenj

Sooooo i know im annoying and crazy but....... i thought i was getting my period...2 hours ago, i wiped and there was a light brwnish beige cm so i assumed its af... been 2 hrs and nothing else is coming.... im 12 dpo and af isnt due for 3 more days... do you think it could be implantation?!?!?! I dont wanna get my hopes up but could implantation happen at 12dpo? Or u think af is coming early?!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Sooooo i know im annoying and crazy but....... i thought i was getting my period...2 hours ago, i wiped and there was a light brwnish beige cm so i assumed its af... been 2 hrs and nothing else is coming.... im 12 dpo and af isnt due for 3 more days... do you think it could be implantation?!?!?! I dont wanna get my hopes up but could implantation happen at 12dpo? Or u think af is coming early?!

I have no idea???? Maybe just spotting...? 

Where did you get your psychic reading that told you april? Just curious.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Sooooo i know im annoying and crazy but....... i thought i was getting my period...2 hours ago, i wiped and there was a light brwnish beige cm so i assumed its af... been 2 hrs and nothing else is coming.... im 12 dpo and af isnt due for 3 more days... do you think it could be implantation?!?!?! I dont wanna get my hopes up but could implantation happen at 12dpo? Or u think af is coming early?!
> 
> I have no idea???? Maybe just spotting...?
> 
> Where did you get your psychic reading that told you april? Just curious.Click to expand...

Youre right. Prob just stupid spotting and shouldnt be hopeful....

I got 3 reading and all said april. Theyre 5 bux a reading. I forget the website but u can google jenny renny, panrosa and psychic123


----------



## Hayaddie

Omg! I don't know, when you look up implantation it says between 9-12 DPO! Do you usually spot before af?? I've never had that it just usually starts! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Ive never spotted... i always just go to bathroom and wipe and see ton of red!! This was stringy beige brn tinge... and ive never had a 26 day cycle..... ughhhh


----------



## Hayaddie

So it wasn't like bright red period blood??


----------



## Hayaddie

You're playing with my emotions!! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahaha!!!! Youre preggo and emotional! Lmao! It wasnt even close to red. It was beige or light tan! And like a string like ewcm kinda????


----------



## Hayaddie

And nothing since then?! Sheesh I am on the edge of my seat with this one! Then maybe you shouldn't test again for three more days!! Ahhhhhhh I'm excited!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> And nothing since then?! Sheesh I am on the edge of my seat with this one! Then maybe you shouldn't test again for three more days!! Ahhhhhhh I'm excited!!

Been 4 hrs and nada since.... i had imp bleeding with both of my pregnancies...so, fx fx fx fx...if i stopped spotting and no af by tuesday then im gonna test! I bouht 2 tests this morning :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

Maybe im noy 12dpo??????????


----------



## Hayaddie

I don't know about you but I have a super good feeling about this!!!! Maybe those psychs were predicting your NEXT baby!! :) woot woot!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Did your IMP bleeding look like this the last two times????????


----------



## jrowenj

I have a good ounce of hope!!!!!!!! Cross your fingers and toes!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Did your IMP bleeding look like this the last two times????????

It did! And i havo no af cramps...


----------



## shellideaks

Ooooh I'm excited about this Jaime, gutted it's another 3 days for the outcome lol but still, looks good! :D


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Ooooh I'm excited about this Jaime, gutted it's another 3 days for the outcome lol but still, looks good! :D

You think?!?!? Ahhhh i dont wanna get my hopes up but it was the first month that i was kinda surprised at the bfn...even though we only dtd one time i just had a "feeling" it was my month :wacko:

How are you feeling?! When will you get a pic of your bean?!


----------



## Hayaddie

I've got all my fingers and toes and arms and legs and hair and.... Uhhhh hair and everything crossed!!


----------



## jrowenj

Haley and shelli, rub your bellies on the website maybe its contagious!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Jamie that is a great sign! I think that you still have a great chance. Yay- see I said its not over yet... :)


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Jamie that is a great sign! I think that you still have a great chance. Yay- see I said its not over yet... :)

Im gonna stay positive and get my hopes up and if af shows then im gonna celebrate and get shit faced!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooooottttt 

Damn ttc has made me bipolar


----------



## shellideaks

I've never had any sort of implantation bleeding but if you have each time before the I think it looks really promising! It only takes one time to do it. I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

I'm okay, just tired and incredibly grumpy at the moment. OH is officially sick to death of me. I lost it last night cos he'd lost my 3DS stylus :rofl: Everything gets on my nerves at the moment! I'm hoping to go for a scan on the 11 March which is 2 weeks tomorrow. Seeing as I'm paying for it, I thought I'd wait until around 8 weeks :)


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> I've never had any sort of implantation bleeding but if you have each time before the I think it looks really promising! It only takes one time to do it. I have everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> I'm okay, just tired and incredibly grumpy at the moment. OH is officially sick to death of me. I lost it last night cos he'd lost my 3DS stylus :rofl: Everything gets on my nerves at the moment! I'm hoping to go for a scan on the 11 March which is 2 weeks tomorrow. Seeing as I'm paying for it, I thought I'd wait until around 8 weeks :)

Lol youre poor dh! Lmaoooooo!!! Ahcant wait!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> I've never had any sort of implantation bleeding but if you have each time before the I think it looks really promising! It only takes one time to do it. I have everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> I'm okay, just tired and incredibly grumpy at the moment. OH is officially sick to death of me. I lost it last night cos he'd lost my 3DS stylus :rofl: Everything gets on my nerves at the moment! I'm hoping to go for a scan on the 11 March which is 2 weeks tomorrow. Seeing as I'm paying for it, I thought I'd wait until around 8 weeks :)
> 
> Lol youre poor dh! Lmaoooooo!!! Ahcant wait!Click to expand...

He made me this way :p


----------



## jrowenj

Side note... dh just told me if i ever had the chance to bang ryan gosling he would allow it.... im off to hollywood,bitches!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Side note... dh just told me if i ever had the chance to bang ryan gosling he would allow it.... im off to hollywood,bitches!!!

Bahahahahaha pick me up on the way please!!!!

Shelli I can't wait to see your scan!!


----------



## snowflakes120

AF is here!! Hoooray!! Soooooooo happy!! 12 day LP. B6 gave me an extra 1.5 days. Awesome! Even though I am stopping it so I can get the most accurate bloodwork if the doctor wants to do it.

Shelli - Those dang PG hormones!! Can't wait for your scan!!

Jrow - I totally had that when I was PG. I asked my OBGYN what is was bc I was at the office the same day I saw it and she said it was implantation bleeding. Mine was light brown/tan and had what looked like fibrous threads in it. Like stringy darker pieces. This might be it for you!! A test should be + in like 2-3 days if it is implantation!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> AF is here!! Hoooray!! Soooooooo happy!! 12 day LP. B6 gave me an extra 1.5 days. Awesome! Even though I am stopping it so I can get the most accurate bloodwork if the doctor wants to do it.
> 
> Shelli - Those dang PG hormones!! Can't wait for your scan!!
> 
> Jrow - I totally had that when I was PG. I asked my OBGYN what is was bc I was at the office the same day I saw it and she said it was implantation bleeding. Mine was light brown/tan and had what looked like fibrous threads in it. Like stringy darker pieces. This might be it for you!! A test should be + in like 2-3 days if it is implantation!!

Bittersweet but happy that af came for you :hugs: i hope your doc has some great answers for you!!!

Im praying its implantation bleeding but a little apprehensive about it being 12 dpo... i think implantation happens between 6 and 10 days?????


----------



## jrowenj

So now im freaking out because ive been researching and it says that implantation later than 10 dpo most likely results in chemical pregnancy... i dont know what im gonna do if i have a third early loss almost in a row


----------



## threemakefive

JAIME, its not always like that normal is 6to12 dpo so if its Ib ur fine :) I read 4 days after Ib u should get positive test...just relax and be patient hahahh I am so impatient lol but im trying to be a friend and keep u motivated lol


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> JAIME, its not always like that normal is 6to12 dpo so if its Ib ur fine :) I read 4 days after Ib u should get positive test...just relax and be patient hahahh I am so impatient lol but im trying to be a friend and keep u motivated lol

Thanksssss... i needed that!!!!!

Whats your status??? Did you start smeping today?!


----------



## Hayaddie

I just did some research and you are totally freaking out for no reason!! Lol which day did you and hubster BD??


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I just did some research and you are totally freaking out for no reason!! Lol which day did you and hubster BD??

Sunday the 12th around 6pm


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> JAIME, its not always like that normal is 6to12 dpo so if its Ib ur fine :) I read 4 days after Ib u should get positive test...just relax and be patient hahahh I am so impatient lol but im trying to be a friend and keep u motivated lol
> 
> Thanksssss... i needed that!!!!!
> 
> Whats your status??? Did you start smeping today?!Click to expand...

Glad I could help :) and Yes..project smep is underway :) but I'm bad and started yesterday on CD 7 lol couldnt resist oh and his sexual advances hahaha :) but we will either get bk on track tonight or do odd days instead lol


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> JAIME, its not always like that normal is 6to12 dpo so if its Ib ur fine :) I read 4 days after Ib u should get positive test...just relax and be patient hahahh I am so impatient lol but im trying to be a friend and keep u motivated lol
> 
> Thanksssss... i needed that!!!!!
> 
> Whats your status??? Did you start smeping today?!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I could help :) and Yes..project smep is underway :) but I'm bad and started yesterday on CD 7 lol couldnt resist oh and his sexual advances hahaha :) but we will either get bk on track tonight or do odd days instead lolClick to expand...

Ow owwwwww growwlllll!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies...jrowenj I think you are driving yourself crazy for no reason...ttc is an emotional roller coaster. You will be just fine...Im praying that you get a BFP soon. Have you still been peeing on OPKs?

threemakefive nothing is wrong with getting some early bd'ing in :) Good luck to you. 

Snowflake sorry AF came- but now you can get some answers since you will be taking some blood work. I am sure you will be seeing your BFP in no time.

Hayaddie- HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies...jrowenj I think you are driving yourself crazy for no reason...ttc is an emotional roller coaster. You will be just fine...Im praying that you get a BFP soon. Have you still been peeing on OPKs?
> 
> threemakefive nothing is wrong with getting some early bd'ing in :) Good luck to you.
> 
> Snowflake sorry AF came- but now you can get some answers since you will be taking some blood work. I am sure you will be seeing your BFP in no time.
> 
> Hayaddie- HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY

I know i need to chill... just that this is almost exactly what happened with my chemical 2 months ago... trying not to worry...esp bc i have bfn so maybe its af...ran outta opks lol... i have an hpt i will take if af doesnt show

How are u doin?


----------



## mammaspath

Jaime - what a freaking day you have had! There is one positive thing goin on for sure for you - your driving yourself crazy! haha hey but id ride the crazy train to hollywood with you anytime. I'll look around for channing tatum! ohhhh yaaa!

afm - i'm still bleeding like mt. saint helen''s waterfalls........looking forward to stop bleeding........I need some sexy time soon :)


----------



## jrowenj

Lmaoooooo mammas!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

I really can't wait to see what your like when your preggo! nightly entertainment for all!


----------



## mammaspath

we really need a tv series on ttc - i think it would be way better than bride wars.......especially if Jaime is on it! ahahahaha

i'm so in!


----------



## jrowenj

Whateverrr!!!!! Im D-O-N-E being a crazy ladyyy!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

You shoulda seen me screaming at dh when i got my bfn...then 3 hrs later had the weird spotting and went back to him happy and saying i may still be in! Lord help us all


----------



## jrowenj

Wheres joanna when i need another loon around?!


----------



## mammaspath

oh don't worry im about to be crazy lady in about t-minus 20 days....hahahaha


----------



## threemakefive

Me too girls....but really gunna try to be sane this month hahaha


----------



## jrowenj

Go nutzzzzzz girls!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well I had a post but stupid BNB decided to kick me off!

Anyways, I wanna go to Hollywood. My crush is Zac Efron. Swoon. He's sooo young though. I don't mind being a cougar though!! Haha!!

I think we would be a great TV show. Meet the SMEP'ers!!! Hmmm what will be our catch phrase??? Any idea's ladies?


----------



## jrowenj

Meet the smepers :rofl: lolololol


----------



## snowflakes120

Meet the SMEP'ers. Where we all are obsessed with peeing on a sticks!!

Meet Lisa aka Snowflakes120... She tends to overthink everything!! And gets herself into a tizzy over little to nothing at all!!


----------



## threemakefive

got the theme song ...... Meet the smepers..they're so great! Staying up on bnb so late! They must do the deed every other day....They all know its a full proof way! They are crazy pee-ers on little sticks...ttc has turned them into crazy chicks! Meet the smepers! (Disclaimer:while all of these women were nuts at one point they have all since had the baby of their dreams and have made a full recovery hahahh)


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Wheres joanna when i need another loon around?!

HERE I AM! I went to bed early... and woke up early... YAY. 

I am getting ready to go to a bridal show with a friend that is getting married. So she has picked out all of these cute LITTLE braidsmaids dresses... THere is nothing little about me- I would look like a fucking sausage in everything she has picked thus far... and if I get pregnant before the wedding.... God help us all. 

Jaime you are Hi-Crappin-larious. I know what you mean about being a bipolar TTCer. If you would please refer to "I CRIED ALL NIGHT BECAUSE I HIT MY ELNOW 6 HOURS AGO." And for the record yes it still does hurt. I have been all over the place too and I think Mr.J is just about over it.


----------



## Hayaddie

Sheesh I went to bed and missed all the chatter and plans for our TTC show! I actually envisioned all of us giving out initial interviews! Bahahaha we are a bunch of loons! Just thought you guys should know that the bi-polar craziness doesn't get any better after a BFP! My poor husband.. He just cant do anything right these days!! But seriously he needs to read a book or something that simply says I am always right and don't argue :)


----------



## jrowenj

Yesss love the theme song! 

Ok, my bipolar post of the morning... Im now back to thinking I'm not preggo! Also, went to pee this morning and when I was pushing the pee out I have the worst pains in my lower belly like someone is stabbing me... Wtf? Actually ever since I've had my mmc I have had weird pressure and pain. I keep saying I'm gonna go to the dr "if it doesn't end next cycle" well, now I think its time : ( it doesn't feel normal


----------



## Hayaddie

I've had that too ever since my MC!! I also get it sometimes when I sneeze or cough!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I've had that too ever since my MC!! I also get it sometimes when I sneeze or cough!

Mee tooo! Wtf?! If I stand up at a weird angle too it feels like the muscle is stretching and it hurts... Mostly when I push to pee though : (


----------



## snowflakes120

3makes5 - Oh my god girlie!! That is awesome! We need to put it on the 1st page here!! You are great at that!! Great job!! Hilarious!! 

I get pressure in my back when I pee sometimes. It's really weird. I totally understand - I figure it is just because I have pee really bad!!

mrsj - Have fun at your bridal show and hope your elbow feels better!!

AFM, I have given up all caffeine since I found out I was PG in Sept. I am so having a big old cup of coffee this AM. I don't give a rats ass!!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> AFM, I have given up all caffeine since I found out I was PG in Sept. I am so having a big old cup of coffee this AM. I don't give a rats ass!!!

:coffee:

ENJOYYYY!!!!!!!!! YUMMM!!!

So, I had the one weird wipe yesterday morning of fibrous beige cm and NOTHING since... DRY AS A BONE over here... :dohh::dohh:

Took an hpt this morning... Bfn as excpected!


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> I am getting ready to go to a bridal show with a friend that is getting married. So she has picked out all of these cute LITTLE braidsmaids dresses... THere is nothing little about me- I would look like a fucking sausage in everything she has picked thus far... and if I get pregnant before the wedding.... God help us all.

Ugh... I hate that!! When is the wedding? What is the color?

My brothers wedding is the end of Novemeber and thank God none of us are super tiny, so we went with a flowy type dress that hides many flaws!!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies...jrowenj I think you are driving yourself crazy for no reason...ttc is an emotional roller coaster. You will be just fine...Im praying that you get a BFP soon. Have you still been peeing on OPKs?
> 
> threemakefive nothing is wrong with getting some early bd'ing in :) Good luck to you.
> 
> Snowflake sorry AF came- but now you can get some answers since you will be taking some blood work. I am sure you will be seeing your BFP in no time.
> 
> Hayaddie- HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY
> 
> I know i need to chill... just that this is almost exactly what happened with my chemical 2 months ago... trying not to worry...esp bc i have bfn so maybe its af...ran outta opks lol... i have an hpt i will take if af doesnt show
> 
> How are u doin?Click to expand...

Hey girlie, I am doing good..went out on Friday and had too much fun...didnt wake up til 4 on Saturday and some of my toes are numb...lol (5 hours in 5 inch heels= no good) Im only 5dpo and feeling pretty normal...feel real chill this month, havent even wanted to test :)


----------



## Beauts

Hey everyone!!!!!! 4dpo today and I already want to pee on something.......what the hell is wrong with me????


----------



## jrowenj

[/QUOTE]

Hey girlie, I am doing good..went out on Friday and had too much fun...didnt wake up til 4 on Saturday and some of my toes are numb...lol (5 hours in 5 inch heels= no good) Im only 5dpo and feeling pretty normal...feel real chill this month, havent even wanted to test :)[/QUOTE]

Ahhh I miss those nights where I wake up the next morning with numb toes!!!

Glad you're feeling relaxed!!!! You will be 12 dpo before you know it!


----------



## jrowenj

Beauts said:


> Hey everyone!!!!!! 4dpo today and I already want to pee on something.......what the hell is wrong with me????

hahaha!!!!!!! go pee on a straw or a pencil! hahahaha!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

WHAT THE EFF?!?! Just peed and when I wiped there was a half inch stretchy, string of light brown cm again... but nothing else... WHAT IS THIS?!?!?!? DEAR BODY, I HATE YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Hello Google images!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Hello Google images!!

ROFL!! What does that mean?!?!?!

I bet this is just AF being a bitch to me... Just weird that I have never experienced this before!!!!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> WHAT THE EFF?!?! Just peed and when I wiped there was a half inch stretchy, string of light brown cm again... but nothing else... WHAT IS THIS?!?!?!? DEAR BODY, I HATE YOU!!!!!!!

I feel like this may be a good sign...whens the last time you tested? You could have been off with your O date :)


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> WHAT THE EFF?!?! Just peed and when I wiped there was a half inch stretchy, string of light brown cm again... but nothing else... WHAT IS THIS?!?!?!? DEAR BODY, I HATE YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel like this may be a good sign...whens the last time you tested? You could have been off with your O date :)Click to expand...

Ok, Let me know what you think...

Took an OPK on Sunday (feb 12th) at 6pm and it was a HAIR away from being positive, so Hubby and I did the deed at 6:30! Took another OPK around 9pm and it was positive... took an OPK Monday and it was positive...

That would put me at 13 dpo, right?? I tested this morning and BFN! :dohh:

That was the only day we :sex: because he had knee surgery and was outta commission!!!! According to this stupid OPK, I think I ov'd on cd 15 of my cycle (feb 13th)... last month I ov'd on cd 17 according to OPK and temp charting!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> WHAT THE EFF?!?! Just peed and when I wiped there was a half inch stretchy, string of light brown cm again... but nothing else... WHAT IS THIS?!?!?!? DEAR BODY, I HATE YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel like this may be a good sign...whens the last time you tested? You could have been off with your O date :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, Let me know what you think...
> 
> Took an OPK on Sunday (feb 12th) at 6pm and it was a HAIR away from being positive, so Hubby and I did the deed at 6:30! Took another OPK around 9pm and it was positive... took an OPK Monday and it was positive...
> 
> That would put me at 13 dpo, right?? I tested this morning and BFN! :dohh:
> 
> That was the only day we :sex: because he had knee surgery and was outta commission!!!! According to this stupid OPK, I think I ov'd on cd 15 of my cycle (feb 13th)... last month I ov'd on cd 17 according to OPK and temp charting!Click to expand...

OK so I am thinking if you got a +OPK on 2/13 you prob O'd between 2/14 and 2/15 which to me would make you about 10- 11 DPO...you should have O'd 24 to 36 hours after your LAST +OPK...when did you BD?


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Google images!!
> 
> ROFL!! What does that mean?!?!?!
> 
> I bet this is just AF being a bitch to me... Just weird that I have never experienced this before!!!!Click to expand...

I mean you should type it into google images and see if what you have matches anything on google for implantation!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> WHAT THE EFF?!?! Just peed and when I wiped there was a half inch stretchy, string of light brown cm again... but nothing else... WHAT IS THIS?!?!?!? DEAR BODY, I HATE YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel like this may be a good sign...whens the last time you tested? You could have been off with your O date :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, Let me know what you think...
> 
> Took an OPK on Sunday (feb 12th) at 6pm and it was a HAIR away from being positive, so Hubby and I did the deed at 6:30! Took another OPK around 9pm and it was positive... took an OPK Monday and it was positive...
> 
> That would put me at 13 dpo, right?? I tested this morning and BFN! :dohh:
> 
> That was the only day we :sex: because he had knee surgery and was outta commission!!!! According to this stupid OPK, I think I ov'd on cd 15 of my cycle (feb 13th)... last month I ov'd on cd 17 according to OPK and temp charting!Click to expand...
> 
> OK so I am thinking if you got a +OPK on 2/13 you prob O'd between 2/14 and 2/15 which to me would make you about 10- 11 DPO...you should have O'd 24 to 36 hours after your LAST +OPK...when did you BD?Click to expand...

Well, I got a +OPK late evening 2/12 AND 2/13... And we only got to BD on 2/12 in the early evening


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Google images!!
> 
> ROFL!! What does that mean?!?!?!
> 
> I bet this is just AF being a bitch to me... Just weird that I have never experienced this before!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I mean you should type it into google images and see if what you have matches anything on google for implantation!Click to expand...

Oh, snap!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Google images!!
> 
> ROFL!! What does that mean?!?!?!
> 
> I bet this is just AF being a bitch to me... Just weird that I have never experienced this before!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I mean you should type it into google images and see if what you have matches anything on google for implantation!Click to expand...

I just did and NOTHING came up except random photos that had nothing to do with it!


----------



## jrowenj

jrowenj said:


> View attachment 339312
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the story... top OPK was at 2pm. Bottom OPK was at 5:30! I showed it to my husband and he was like... LET'S GO! We are doing this!!!
> 
> His meds are starting to wear off, so we were able to :sex: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It was A LOT... i repeat.. A LOT of work and took a while, but we did it!!!!!
> 
> TMI ALERT** I had to be on top (obviously) so just to be double sure that we got all those little suckers to stay in and defy gravity, he stayed in for a minute or two and then I laid on my back with legs elevated and... well... gave myself a big "O" :coolio: because i heard that it helps bring the :swimmers: closer????
> 
> Also TMI*** I had sooo much freakin ewcm it was AHHMAHHZING!
> 
> I hope we made a baby because that was a HUGE effort! I swear!!!! I dont think he is gonna be able to BD again tomorrow... so, im hoping tonight was THE NIGHT!
> 
> Poor DH is now on the couch :sleep:

This was from 2/12.... omg... now I am thinking that the bottom one is NOT positive and i ovulated later than I think

click on attachement and let me know what you think!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

I can't see it too good on my phone but I do know swimmers can last up to like 5 days and you said you had ahhhhhmaZzzingggg EWCM which makes everything even better!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I can't see it too good on my phone but I do know swimmers can last up to like 5 days and you said you had ahhhhhmaZzzingggg EWCM which makes everything even better!!!!

OMG... this is nutzo... If AF doesn't come Tuesday, I am testing!


----------



## Hayaddie

When am I supposed to start "feeling" pregnant?! I'm getting nervous the closer I get to when my period is supposed to come. I really don't feel any different!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> When am I supposed to start "feeling" pregnant?! I'm getting nervous the closer I get to when my period is supposed to come. I really don't feel any different!!

A few of my friends said it didnt hit them physically until about 6 weeks or so...then 2 of my friends said besides their growing bellies, theyd never even know they were preg! Just relax :hugs:


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks snow :) I thought the theme song was fitting  
Hayaddie all will be fine :) where u sick or anything with ur daughter?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi ladies! OMG so much chat! We ended up staying another night to meet up with some friends then a day in the capital so we arrived home late last night and it's taken a toll on me! 

Hayaddie I'm marking you off as a BFP!!!! Don't worry about feeling PG I've only felt PG these last 2 weeks.

Jrow I'm excited about your stringy brown cm (weird lol) hope it's implantation junk!!! Any signs of any red?


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Hi ladies! OMG so much chat! We ended up staying another night to meet up with some friends then a day in the capital so we arrived home late last night and it's taken a toll on me!
> 
> Hayaddie I'm marking you off as a BFP!!!! Don't worry about feeling PG I've only felt PG these last 2 weeks.
> 
> Jrow I'm excited about your stringy brown cm (weird lol) hope it's implantation junk!!! Any signs of any red?

Sounds like a fun weekend!!

No signs of red yet... Expect AF by wednesday... This is my 4th night in a row that I dreamed I peed on a stick expecting bfn but got bfps... Maybe its a sign orrr maybe its just bc I want it so badly


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! OMG so much chat! We ended up staying another night to meet up with some friends then a day in the capital so we arrived home late last night and it's taken a toll on me!
> 
> Hayaddie I'm marking you off as a BFP!!!! Don't worry about feeling PG I've only felt PG these last 2 weeks.
> 
> Jrow I'm excited about your stringy brown cm (weird lol) hope it's implantation junk!!! Any signs of any red?
> 
> Sounds like a fun weekend!!
> 
> No signs of red yet... Expect AF by wednesday... This is my 4th night in a row that I dreamed I peed on a stick expecting bfn but got bfps... Maybe its a sign orrr maybe its just bc I want it so badlyClick to expand...


FXed Jrow!!!!! really hope it's a sign for you! x x x


----------



## Hayaddie

I don't remember being sick at all with my daughter, just crazy headaches. I don't have sensitive smell or anything either... I think I am just getting nervous because with my chemical in December, I only made it two days past my missed period... And af is due on Wednesday. FX'ed that I make it past this week!!! When should I schedule my first appointment?! I'm scared to jinx it by calling this week... I'm crazy I know!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> I am getting ready to go to a bridal show with a friend that is getting married. So she has picked out all of these cute LITTLE braidsmaids dresses... THere is nothing little about me- I would look like a fucking sausage in everything she has picked thus far... and if I get pregnant before the wedding.... God help us all.
> 
> Ugh... I hate that!! When is the wedding? What is the color?
> 
> My brothers wedding is the end of Novemeber and thank God none of us are super tiny, so we went with a flowy type dress that hides many flaws!!Click to expand...

The wedding is in June. They got engaged on Christmas Eve and since they already have 2 kids they want to just get it done. He is still pushing to get married at the JP in April... she says no I want my wedding in June. 

Their colors are lilac and eggplant.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hayaddie said:


> I don't remember being sick at all with my daughter, just crazy headaches. I don't have sensitive smell or anything either... I think I am just getting nervous because with my chemical in December, I only made it two days past my missed period... And af is due on Wednesday. FX'ed that I make it past this week!!! When should I schedule my first appointment?! I'm scared to jinx it by calling this week... I'm crazy I know!!

I didnt call my docs until I was 6 weeks like you said I didn't wait to jinx it but I had to call because my cramps were concerning me but all was fine! Can't believe I'm 8 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Hayaddie

Wow Bev! 8 weeks already!? My little ticker just turned over 4 weeks today! lol!!! I know I should probably wait til 6 weeks for a doc, so I think I will just be a loon and test like every other day until then!


----------



## shellideaks

I called the midwife unit at 4 weeks and have only just had my referral letter through. And that's not even for my first proper midwife appointment! It's on Wednesday but yeah it's just a group appointment for newly pregnant ladies and you get given a bunch of stuff.


----------



## BeverleyLN

I've got my first midwives appointment next Monday, the receptionist said it will be about 45 minutes long im nervous and excited!


----------



## shellideaks

I imagine mine will be around 8 weeks. If I remember correctly I got given my first proper appointment letter at the end of this group appointment last time. So I should know when it is by Wednesday evening :)

There's no need to be nervous Bev, it'll all go smoothly! Just taking lots of details from you lol.


----------



## Bride2b

Frigging hell ladies its taken me an hour to read 6 days worth of posts! I've been thinking of you all & hoping that in the last 6 days there have been some BFPs! So CONGRATULATIONS Hayley! Fab news...did you stick to smep 100%?

Good luck Jamie as I think by the sounds of it it af doesnt arrive you are next for testing.

I see many of you are in the tww - beauts, laura, kristina...who did I miss?
I'm so confused after reading everything, snow, three hope your good!

AFM - I'm in the TWW hell!!!!!!
So CD 16 & 17 = high, CD 18 & 19 = Peak, today is CD20. 
When I got my high I 'checked' with oh to make sure he was 100% sure about trying again, he said he thought we were waiting until after the wedding! NOOO! I told him last month we couldnt try as my dress wouldnt fit, but now we are are good to go! He didnt seem that keen, worried I might be trying to replace Bertie & that I might end up with PND. I told him I need this & he agreed. But then cd16 he had a bad day at work & stayed up late watching a movie with his mate (so couldnt drag him to bed) cd 17 we ended up at a party in our local pub until 1.30 & he was a little tipsy = no sexy time! Frustation!! Then CD18 I wake up with a peak, so I just say I'm ovulating lets have sex!! We have sex!! woo hoo!! So I think right tonight we'll do it again, Saturday night comes, I run him a bath, he gets out & his pager goes off (he is a crewman at the lifeboat) & off he rushes to launch the lifeboat = no sex = not happy!!! CD19 I have to give him a BJ as he is soooo tired from being up half the night at the lifeboat to get him to put out!!! Sorry tmi!! My god I have never known such a pain in the arse!!!!! I just had reservations about whether he really wants to try again at the moment. 
Anyway we had a lovely day yesterday taking our dogs for a nice walk by the river & went for a roast dinner, in the restaurant was a little baby about 7 months I guess that kept smiling at OH & he was going all gooey over her! He then said he couldnt wait for us to have one!!! So if its not this month for us I think I might have him on board next month .... and I think I will need to give him a lesson on smep! Its no good trying to keep it a secret.

So I think in the SMEP movie I will be the sex obsessed crazy that cant get her OH to play ball as he's always busy at something else rather than making a baby! 

OK I'm done! :haha:


----------



## Bride2b

Ps It was good taking a break! I'm so much more relaxed now!x


----------



## mrsjoannak

You ladies were busy while I was gone!

Haley- It will be ok. You will be fine. Just relax(or try to). :)
Jaime- My fingers are crossed that you get your BPF- are signs are looking good.
Lisa- When is your appointment?
Krystin- Did you have fun dancing until your toes went numb? I have not done ANYTHING wild and crazy in about 5 years. :) Super jealous. MrJ and I went out on a date a few weeks ago and I was already upset before we even left the house- I wanted to get all dressed up but all of my clothes are either super dressy for church or work or they are Mom clothes- that could easily pass as pajamas. I thought about going and buying a cute top...but they did not look good with my MOM JEANS. LOL. I ended up throwing on a solid 3 quarter length T jeans and flats and we went and had Indian Food. We came home and were in bed by 9:00...LAME.

AFM- I started having some _could be symptoms yesterday. At the bridal show there were a few catering vendors offing up small samples. I had barely had any at all and I started having the feeling that if I ate one more thing- I.would.vomit. So I stopped with the samples until we got to the cake. I had one tiny slice of wedding cake and then I really was done. All day I was gassy. Now to think of it (HALEY) It could have been the Taco Bell I had for lunch. By evening I had a feeling in my lower stomach again. This time it felt like a doppler if that makes any sense. I would feel the twinge and then the feeling would ripple out. Got back to friends house and the boys had grilled some steaks. I tore into the steak like I had not eaten anything all day. No sides just a ton of steak. As I was typing this I remembered that my iron was low with my son and I ate nothing but steak for a whole month- morning noon and night. HMMMM..... We get home and I am even more gassy but sadly so is MrJ so it probably means nothing. I have been tired - going to bed a couple of hours earlier than usual so went to bed early- woke up with a stuffy nose. I can not tell you the last time I have had a stuffy nose. It is weird. But again MrJ oddly enough had one today when he woke up too. womp womp.

So pretty sure I have just talked myself out of every could be symptom that I had.  I am an estimated 9dpo today. I am afraid to test. I don't want to test. And now I am about to cry. -TTC bipolar attack/PMS YAY! _


----------



## snowflakes120

T-24 hours til my appt!!! Yippppppeeee!!! I so can't wait!!!

ETA: Hey Bride!! Good to hear you are relaxed hun!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride! Welcome back!!!!! Sounds like you had a rollercoaster break! Its best youre both on board so its good to hear you had a good talk! 

JoAnna those totally sound like sx...when are you gonna test?

Lisa cant wait to hear your great news at your appt tomorrow!

Haley i would call when youre 5 or 6 weeks...they usually wont see you until 8 weeks anyway...

How are the tww ladies going??

Shelli cant wait to see your scan...hurry already!!

All the pg ladies...are you going to find out your babies genders???

Afm... only had those 2 wipe spottings... nothing since... i had lots of cramps all last week and saturday but havent had anything yesterday or today... no clue whats gin on. Just going to wait to see if af shows... no clue when af is due. Assuming its due sometime between today and thursday. If no af by friday im gonna test again...


----------



## shellideaks

I'm definitely going to find out what I'm having, I'm too impatient not to lol. 

Well fingers crossed that AF is still a no show by Friday for you Jaime :) x


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> I'm definitely going to find out what I'm having, I'm too impatient not to lol.
> 
> Well fingers crossed that AF is still a no show by Friday for you Jaime :) x

Thanks, shelli! I would find out too!!! I cant wait til you all get further along and get to find out!


----------



## Hayaddie

Welcome back Bride! I am so glad you enjoyed your break!! 

Jaime, I am so proud of you for holding out on testing until the end of the week! You are wayyyyyyyyyy stronger than me!!!

Snow good luck on your appointment! 

AFM, I think I am going to test today at lunch and see if it got darker, if it did then I am going to call and get some blood tests to make sure my numbers are doubling! And I totally want to find out what I am having... You guys know I am too crazy to wait for something like that!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Welcome back Bride! I am so glad you enjoyed your break!!
> 
> Jaime, I am so proud of you for holding out on testing until the end of the week! You are wayyyyyyyyyy stronger than me!!!
> 
> Snow good luck on your appointment!
> 
> AFM, I think I am going to test today at lunch and see if it got darker, if it did then I am going to call and get some blood tests to make sure my numbers are doubling! And I totally want to find out what I am having... You guys know I am too crazy to wait for something like that!

I have to hold out because im nuts and if i get a negative im still going to think there is a chance bc im nuts

Let us know how the test goes. Im sure its gonna be dark as night!


----------



## krystinab

Happy Monday (thats a joke)

Bride- I am happy youre back and feeling refreshed...the BJ thing to get DH going is a sure plan...LOL

Hayddie, you are so funny!! I am sure your little sticky bean is doign just fine and your #s are doubling like they're supposed to...

Snow- I hope you have a great appointment! Please share your sonogram piks...

MrsJ- we havent been out in a while either, it was great to let my hair down and just feel, well normal....as for buying something cute, this is the best time to shop bc all of last seasons stuff is on sale...You should treat yourself to something nice. Maybe go buy some sexy lingerie :)

Shelli - I feel you on wanting to know the sex...I dont want to know but DH does...so I guess that means I will find out...

Another day of trying to be patient, for some reason I decided to temp this morning...LOL (havent temped in 2 months) my cervix is kind of crampy, I could be poking a little too hard...LOL Other than that I am just plain ole 6dpo...nothing exciting here :)


----------



## jrowenj

Bi polar jaime here :hi: im tempted to test! :test:


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Bi polar jaime here :hi: im tempted to test! :test:

What are your usual af symptoms?? Having anything?? Sore BB's???? I went to some website and typed in my date of last period which was Jan 30th and they put me ovulating on Feb 13th.... and we were like the same and you BD'ed on the 12th! Ugh I cant help but think there is a chance!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Bi polar jaime here :hi: im tempted to test! :test:
> 
> What are your usual af symptoms?? Having anything?? Sore BB's???? I went to some website and typed in my date of last period which was Jan 30th and they put me ovulating on Feb 13th.... and we were like the same and you BD'ed on the 12th! Ugh I cant help but think there is a chance!!!!Click to expand...

It's tough to say because ever since my mmc, I have had irregular cycles and inconsistent symptoms...

This is the first month that I have had sore BB's before AF... I have had sore bbs for almost a week now... I had cramps last week, but they're gone now... Also, last month I ovulated on cd 17, but this month if I ovulated same as you than that means i ovulated on cd 15... :dohh: I just wish I would stop overthinking everything!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Bi polar jaime here :hi: im tempted to test! :test:

Test if you want, its your prerogative (in my bobby brown voice)


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Bi polar jaime here :hi: im tempted to test! :test:
> 
> Test if you want, its your prerogative (in my bobby brown voice)Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Bi polar jaime here :hi: im tempted to test! :test:
> 
> What are your usual af symptoms?? Having anything?? Sore BB's???? I went to some website and typed in my date of last period which was Jan 30th and they put me ovulating on Feb 13th.... and we were like the same and you BD'ed on the 12th! Ugh I cant help but think there is a chance!!!!Click to expand...

I just don't know what that stupid beighe cm was!!!! and why is it gone?! And why have i had diarrhea for the past 2 days?! :loo:


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Bi polar jaime here :hi: im tempted to test! :test:
> 
> What are your usual af symptoms?? Having anything?? Sore BB's???? I went to some website and typed in my date of last period which was Jan 30th and they put me ovulating on Feb 13th.... and we were like the same and you BD'ed on the 12th! Ugh I cant help but think there is a chance!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't know what that stupid beighe cm was!!!! and why is it gone?! And why have i had diarrhea for the past 2 days?! :loo:Click to expand...

I had diarrhea before getting my bfp! Sounds good to me :D

On a side note, TMI butwhat I would give for diarrhea now. I'm sick of being constipated and having rabbit poo's lol.


----------



## Hayaddie

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Bi polar jaime here :hi: im tempted to test! :test:
> 
> Test if you want, its your prerogative (in my bobby brown voice)Click to expand...

Bahahahahahaha that just made my day!!


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Bi polar jaime here :hi: im tempted to test! :test:
> 
> What are your usual af symptoms?? Having anything?? Sore BB's???? I went to some website and typed in my date of last period which was Jan 30th and they put me ovulating on Feb 13th.... and we were like the same and you BD'ed on the 12th! Ugh I cant help but think there is a chance!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't know what that stupid beighe cm was!!!! and why is it gone?! And why have i had diarrhea for the past 2 days?! :loo:Click to expand...
> 
> I had diarrhea before getting my bfp! Sounds good to me :D
> 
> On a side note, TMI butwhat I would give for diarrhea now. I'm sick of being constipated and having rabbit poo's lol.Click to expand...

hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

did she say rabbit poo?! hahaha

Hi girls!

I had a quick question - if my period lasted 7 days........do I still start smep on cd8? this is so confusing to me


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> did she say rabbit poo?! hahaha
> 
> Hi girls!
> 
> I had a quick question - if my period lasted 7 days........do I still start smep on cd8? this is so confusing to me

Yes, still start cd 8 :thumbup:


----------



## mammaspath

ooooh yay my husband is gonna be so excited for me to "get on it"! lol

i think im gonna try preseed this month.


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> ooooh yay my husband is gonna be so excited for me to "get on it"! lol
> 
> i think im gonna try preseed this month.

get it, girrrrrrrl!!!!!!!!!!!

ps. they need more smilies for sex... im sick of this one :sex:


----------



## mrsjoannak

I say:test::test::test::test:!

I am having a sad day. I am tired. I am having a hard time getting motivated. I am weepy and super moody and now i am convinced that I am about to have a shingles outbreak.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> I say:test::test::test::test:!
> 
> I am having a sad day. I am tired. I am having a hard time getting motivated. I am weepy and super moody and now i am convinced that I am about to have a shingles outbreak.


i think you should :test: too!!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

I just peed. I have not peed ON anything in a few days. I thought about it but then decided that I have 1 more test left... YES I PEED ON 4 HPTS BEFORE I WAS EVEN 9dpo... Crazy I know. I think I am going to wait for fmu tomorrow. Tomorrow I may or may not be 10dpo. 

On another note- Can I just say that I hate -with every fiber of my being - not it all friends. Why we r still friends you ask? NO FUCKING CLUE! If we are chatting and I rant about how my hubby has wronged me (no matter how stupid it is) you had better be pissed off too. Don't try to get into my head about his feelings- you are my friend not his. If I tell you that I feel a shingles outbreak coming on... DO NOT start telling me that I do not have spots on my ribcage THEREFORE it is not shingles. I have had 3 outbreaks since 10/09 I now have an unlimited amount of refills for both the scripts they give me to treat it so I do not even have to waste time going to the doctor. I _think_ I know what shingles are... AND NOT BECAUSE I GOOGLED THEM you heifer. 

Sorry. I feel a tad better.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> I just peed. I have not peed ON anything in a few days. I thought about it but then decided that I have 1 more test left... YES I PEED ON 4 HPTS BEFORE I WAS EVEN 9dpo... Crazy I know. I think I am going to wait for fmu tomorrow. Tomorrow I may or may not be 10dpo.
> 
> On another note- Can I just say that I hate -with every fiber of my being - not it all friends. Why we r still friends you ask? NO FUCKING CLUE! If we are chatting and I rant about how my hubby has wronged me (no matter how stupid it is) you had better be pissed off too. Don't try to get into my head about his feelings- you are my friend not his. If I tell you that I feel a shingles outbreak coming on... DO NOT start telling me that I do not have spots on my ribcage THEREFORE it is not shingles. I have had 3 outbreaks since 10/09 I now have an unlimited amount of refills for both the scripts they give me to treat it so I do not even have to waste time going to the doctor. I _think_ I know what shingles are... AND NOT BECAUSE I GOOGLED THEM you heifer.
> 
> Sorry. I feel a tad better.

:hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

i'm convinced my vagina hates me


----------



## Hayaddie

mrsjoannak said:


> I just peed. I have not peed ON anything in a few days. I thought about it but then decided that I have 1 more test left... YES I PEED ON 4 HPTS BEFORE I WAS EVEN 9dpo... Crazy I know. I think I am going to wait for fmu tomorrow. Tomorrow I may or may not be 10dpo.
> 
> On another note- Can I just say that I hate -with every fiber of my being - not it all friends. Why we r still friends you ask? NO FUCKING CLUE! If we are chatting and I rant about how my hubby has wronged me (no matter how stupid it is) you had better be pissed off too. Don't try to get into my head about his feelings- you are my friend not his. If I tell you that I feel a shingles outbreak coming on... DO NOT start telling me that I do not have spots on my ribcage THEREFORE it is not shingles. I have had 3 outbreaks since 10/09 I now have an unlimited amount of refills for both the scripts they give me to treat it so I do not even have to waste time going to the doctor. I _think_ I know what shingles are... AND NOT BECAUSE I GOOGLED THEM you heifer.
> 
> Sorry. I feel a tad better.

Ahhhhh!!! Your husband is being an ass and you have shingles!! :) I hope you feel better!!!! 

My test is darker!!! So I'm gonna call and try to get my blood test done soon! And then I will take a chill pill :)


----------



## jrowenj

Dear Jaime, 

Please stop sticking your finger in me and poking around... and why we are at it, if you're going to be in the bathroom every 10 minutes wiping to see if anything is there the least you could do is switch to softer toilet paper.

Sincerely, 

Your angry vagina


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> I just peed. I have not peed ON anything in a few days. I thought about it but then decided that I have 1 more test left... YES I PEED ON 4 HPTS BEFORE I WAS EVEN 9dpo... Crazy I know. I think I am going to wait for fmu tomorrow. Tomorrow I may or may not be 10dpo.
> 
> On another note- Can I just say that I hate -with every fiber of my being - not it all friends. Why we r still friends you ask? NO FUCKING CLUE! If we are chatting and I rant about how my hubby has wronged me (no matter how stupid it is) you had better be pissed off too. Don't try to get into my head about his feelings- you are my friend not his. If I tell you that I feel a shingles outbreak coming on... DO NOT start telling me that I do not have spots on my ribcage THEREFORE it is not shingles. I have had 3 outbreaks since 10/09 I now have an unlimited amount of refills for both the scripts they give me to treat it so I do not even have to waste time going to the doctor. I _think_ I know what shingles are... AND NOT BECAUSE I GOOGLED THEM you heifer.
> 
> Sorry. I feel a tad better.
> 
> Ahhhhh!!! Your husband is being an ass and you have shingles!! :) I hope you feel better!!!!
> 
> My test is darker!!! So I'm gonna call and try to get my blood test done soon! And then I will take a chill pill :)Click to expand...

Yeah! Stupid husbands!!! Stupid shingles!!!

Excited for your darker line!!!!! Wooohooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> Dear Jaime,
> 
> Please stop sticking your finger in me and poking around... and why we are at it, if you're going to be in the bathroom every 10 minutes wiping to see if anything is there the least you could do is switch to softer toilet paper.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Your angry vagina

:rofl:


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Dear Jaime,
> 
> Please stop sticking your finger in me and poking around... and why we are at it, if you're going to be in the bathroom every 10 minutes wiping to see if anything is there the least you could do is switch to softer toilet paper.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Your angry vagina

Bahahaahahahah Your poor angry vagina! Poor thing!:haha:


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Dear Jaime,
> 
> Please stop sticking your finger in me and poking around... and why we are at it, if you're going to be in the bathroom every 10 minutes wiping to see if anything is there the least you could do is switch to softer toilet paper.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Your angry vagina

OMG I think my vjayjay is thinking something very similar...."BIOTCH your cervix feels the same way now as it did an hour ago...LOL"


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> dear jaime,
> 
> please stop sticking your finger in me and poking around... And why we are at it, if you're going to be in the bathroom every 10 minutes wiping to see if anything is there the least you could do is switch to softer toilet paper.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> your angry vagina
> 
> omg i think my vjayjay is thinking something very similar...."biotch your cervix feels the same way now as it did an hour ago...lol"Click to expand...

hahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Beauts

Ya. My vagina is angry too.:nope:


----------



## jrowenj

Meet the Smepers and their angry vaginas!


----------



## threemakefive

My vagina is excited hahahha day 2 of smeping went rather well  I decided not to cervix check this cycle as I want my vagina very happy hahahahha JAIME u are a hoot!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

tested. BFN. surprise surprise. 

Shelli and haley how many times did you test before you got a BFP? How many DPO were you?


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> My vagina is excited hahahha day 2 of smeping went rather well  I decided not to cervix check this cycle as I want my vagina very happy hahahahha JAIME u are a hoot!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> tested. BFN. surprise surprise.
> 
> Shelli and haley how many times did you test before you got a BFP? How many DPO were you?

:nope::nope:

It could still be early since you're not sure when you ovulated!


----------



## shellideaks

I was testing from 6DPO lol. I got my first faint positive on 9DPO. But like Jaime said, you're still early especially if you're unsure when you ovulated :)


----------



## Hayaddie

I got a faint at 9dpo.... Don't give up yet!!


----------



## jrowenj

pretty sure this bitch is about to get me.... just had what looks like AF spotting! 

Guess I should be happy that I am back on a 28 day cycle... 

I am gonna stay and chat with you ladies even though I will not be SMEPing next month!!!


----------



## threemakefive

JAIME u taking a break or what?


----------



## jrowenj

Holy freakin crap... i dont know whats going on... the spotting i had was like 3 balls the size of pin heads that were olllld black blood... 

3makes5 - im taking a break in march bc if i get preggo id be due 3 days after my bros wedding !


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Holy freakin crap... i dont know whats going on... the spotting i had was like 3 balls the size of pin heads that were olllld black blood...
> 
> 3makes5 - im taking a break in march bc if i get preggo id be due 3 days after my bros wedding !

usually dark looking blood means its not that much...is it still mucousy?


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:



> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Holy freakin crap... i dont know whats going on... the spotting i had was like 3 balls the size of pin heads that were olllld black blood...
> 
> 3makes5 - im taking a break in march bc if i get preggo id be due 3 days after my bros wedding !
> 
> usually dark looking blood means its not that much...is it still mucousy?Click to expand...

Nope...just 3 pin head sized balls...no cm and no other fluid or color...


----------



## jrowenj

Is it nuts that i still have hope?????????????? Im nucking futs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Is it nuts that i still have hope?????????????? Im nucking futs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:test: tomorrow FMU! DO IT! pleeeeaaaaase


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Is it nuts that i still have hope?????????????? Im nucking futs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :test: tomorrow FMU! DO IT! pleeeeaaaaaseClick to expand...

You realize if i test and urs bfn im still gonna obsess....


----------



## jrowenj

Where are the new tww ladies????? Im tired of being the nutssssss one


----------



## krystinab

Girl please keep going as long as I am thinking about your BFP I am not worried about testing...when it gets too quiet then I will start going nutzo...and I have 7 more flipping days...


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Girl please keep going as long as I am thinking about your BFP I am not worried about testing...when it gets too quiet then I will start going nutzo...and I have 7 more flipping days...

Damnnnnnnnn it!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

If it helps any....I haven't even ovulated yet and I'm worried I won't or will really late like last month...I may still have weeks til o!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Lady, you are not the one with the BFP and STILL TESTING!! Talk about NUCKING FUTS!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I just cannot stop!!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> If it helps any....I haven't even ovulated yet and I'm worried I won't or will really late like last month...I may still have weeks til o!!!!!

you are on cd 10?? I can't remember!!!!

Well, it doesnt make me feel better at all because I would like you to have a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Haley - lmaooooo stop testing! you def have a stickyyyy bean!!!!!!!!!

Im clinging to hope over here!!!!!!!!! I just reaaallllyyy feel pregnant and feel like it's my month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Hayaddie

Well I have a great feeling about it so dont give up hope PLEASE!!! :)


----------



## mammaspath

i really hope its your month too jaime!

i wanna see all of us preggo soon!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> i really hope its your month too jaime!
> 
> i wanna see all of us preggo soon!

How are you??? Did af leave????? Did you tell me already?? Im boggled


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Where are the new tww ladies????? Im tired of being the nutssssss one

I am not a 2ww lady I am a 3ww lady... According to my charts/calendars ...

My first reg period after loss was 12/18-12/22 - O 1/1
did not start again until 1/28-2/2 so then it says O on 2/18 and Af is due 3/9. WTF.

I do not do cervix checks or bbt. 

I am getting crazy but it is going to get a whole lot worse.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Where are the new tww ladies????? Im tired of being the nutssssss one
> 
> I am not a 2ww lady I am a 3ww lady... According to my charts/calendars ...
> 
> My first reg period after loss was 12/18-12/22 - O 1/1
> did not start again until 1/28-2/2 so then it says O on 2/18 and Af is due 3/9. WTF.
> 
> I do not do cervix checks or bbt.
> 
> I am getting crazy but it is going to get a whole lot worse.Click to expand...

My first AF after my mmc was 35 days also. The second AF was 31 days... This is my 3rd AF and so far it's been 28 days and counting...

You feel like you ovulated 2/18?? I thought you ovulated closer to Vday??? 

Were your cycles always longer than 28 days or this is just after your loss?


----------



## mrsjoannak

Here is a new topic of discussion. Does anyone have a horrible last name? Like a REALLY horrible one? 

This girl does!

Is it going to prevent you from naming your children names you have always loved? 

Did you marry a man with the last name Balls and it ruined your dream of naming your child Harry - after your grandfather? My last name is not Balls. It might as well be. 

Names that have been taken off the table since the day I got married:
(some were not really ever a real choice... but now they REALLY are not a choice.)
Oliver
Lucy ( I wanted the name Lucy SOOOOOO bad) 
Ima 
Landon
Carrie
Harry
Judy
Brooks
Anything that ends in -er or the -er sound

So anyone else face the same problem?


----------



## Hayaddie

Lol I've got an odd last name too!! But for a girl we are defiantly doing Lucy!!! Isn't it just so cute! Now I have to know your last name!! Lol


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Where are the new tww ladies????? Im tired of being the nutssssss one
> 
> I am not a 2ww lady I am a 3ww lady... According to my charts/calendars ...
> 
> My first reg period after loss was 12/18-12/22 - O 1/1
> did not start again until 1/28-2/2 so then it says O on 2/18 and Af is due 3/9. WTF.
> 
> I do not do cervix checks or bbt.
> 
> I am getting crazy but it is going to get a whole lot worse.Click to expand...
> 
> My first AF after my mmc was 35 days also. The second AF was 31 days... This is my 3rd AF and so far it's been 28 days and counting...
> 
> You feel like you ovulated 2/18?? I thought you ovulated closer to Vday???
> 
> Were your cycles always longer than 28 days or this is just after your loss?Click to expand...

before they were ave of 31 days. Now not so much. I feel like I O around the 16-18 because that is when I started feeling the pains and had CM


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> Lol I've got an odd last name too!! But for a girl we are defiantly doing Lucy!!! Isn't it just so cute! Now I have to know your last name!! Lol

Well look at my user name... and it rhymes with... Hunts. So yeah while Lucy is the most adorable name ever... I can not use it.


----------



## Hayaddie

Oh dear, Lucy rhymes with Hunts isn't so bad lol!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> Oh dear, Lucy rhymes with Hunts isn't so bad lol!

WHAT! It is horrible. My daughter would have a job waiting for her in PORN!


----------



## threemakefive

Hahhahahahhaha sorry but Lucy with ur last name will NOT work lol it does suck. Ours is an odd name but not bad lol


----------



## Hayaddie

Okay okay you are right that would sound pretty bad lol


----------



## mammaspath

Jaime - I think I said earlier yesterday was the last day. whoopee!

It's okay I've been so busy with school and work that I havn't posted much lately.....


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahahahahahahahaha lucy kunt hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## BeverleyLN

You girls are hilarious :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## auntylolo

Hi girls, just been lurking and keeping up with you all so I don't drive myself crazy in this 2ww. I thin I got my bfp this morning! It was faint, but had colour, and hubby could see it too:happydance: It wasn't fmu as I had to go a couple of times during the night, but now I just can't wait until tomorrow so I can test again!
Does anyone know how to upload a photo off your iphone? I have the photobucket app but it's not working at the minute:dohh:


----------



## Bride2b

auntylolo said:


> Hi girls, just been lurking and keeping up with you all so I don't drive myself crazy in this 2ww. I thin I got my bfp this morning! It was faint, but had colour, and hubby could see it too:happydance: It wasn't fmu as I had to go a couple of times during the night, but now I just can't wait until tomorrow so I can test again!
> Does anyone know how to upload a photo off your iphone? I have the photobucket app but it's not working at the minute:dohh:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I have no idea how you upload from an iphone - i wish I did!!! It its faint, its a line, which means BFP!!! Cant wait to see the picture xxxxxxx


----------



## auntylolo

Managed to get my pics uploaded and tweaked, on this thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ensitive-11dpo-am-going-mad.html#post15804957


----------



## Bride2b

Woop woop your preggers!!!! Congrats Laura xxxxx


----------



## auntylolo

Bride2b said:


> Woop woop your preggers!!!! Congrats Laura xxxxx

Thank you so much Gemma xx


----------



## Bride2b

I'm missing off the list :cry: I did try to smep this month but my OH was being a nob!! ha ha!!! Will definately be sticking to smep next month....can I go back on the list?

I expect af to arrive by 9th March - so that'll be test date for me xx I'm 3 dpo


----------



## BeverleyLN

AUNTYLOLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO you are totally preggers!!!!! let me know when you wanna be marked off as a BFP!!!

Bride so sorry your test date on the list before was really old and i didn't know when and if you were going to return so i removed it.

I will of course add you back on and if someone doesn't get lucky with their test dates or decides to take a break i will put their names to the bottom of the list from now on and add them back into order when they get their new test dates


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats, Laura!!!!!!!!!! That is barely even faint! Thats a good lookin line!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Holy cow, this thread is on fire with success!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

and your next jrow!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> and your next jrow!

hahaha! I think AF is due today... not sure... 

going to my mom's house today to bake with her and my sister in law :cake:

So, I will keep ya's posted... 

Not going to get too excited if I don't get AF today. I am due some time today - thursday!

had my 5th dream in a row that I peed on a stick and got 2 lines... :dohh:


----------



## auntylolo

BeverleyLN said:


> and your next jrow!

Agreed!


----------



## jrowenj

auntylolo said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> and your next jrow!
> 
> Agreed!Click to expand...

Girl, you really snuck that :BFP: in there!!! I didn't even know you were so far along in your tww! hahahaha!!!! So psyched for you!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

BeverleyLN said:


> AUNTYLOLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO you are totally preggers!!!!! let me know when you wanna be marked off as a BFP!!!
> 
> Bride so sorry your test date on the list before was really old and i didn't know when and if you were going to return so i removed it.
> 
> I will of course add you back on and if someone doesn't get lucky with their test dates or decides to take a break i will put their names to the bottom of the list from now on and add them back into order when they get their new test dates

Thats ok! I dont want to be missed off this lucky thread!xx


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Laura that is so awesome!!!! I'm with Jaime... I didn't realize you were already at testing time!!


----------



## threemakefive

Woohoo a month and a half in and already half are pregnant!!!! That's some great odds :) good luck to the next testers :) 

Afm...cd 11 praying I ovulate on time this month :)


----------



## krystinab

Congrats!!!! Auntylolo!! Thats sooo exciting...I am hoping the BFP's are going to keep coming ...hint hint jrow...

Goodness I hope SMEP worked for me this month...I am going to go for it again next cycle if not, but boy do I hope it did the trick! 

Have a good one ladies.


----------



## Hayaddie

Krystina I didnt realize you only have 6 days left until testing time! I need to keep a record or something! Who else is in the 2ww just so I can keep up! lol


----------



## mrsjoannak

Congrats on the:bfp: LOLO! You sneaked that in under the radar! 

Jamie how are you holding up today? I am glad my unfortunate last name could distract you for 5 minutes :) Here is something that will entertain you for another 5 - A year out of high school I married my high school sweetheart. He joined the Army and out of the 3 years we were married we were only together for 11 NON-CONSECUTIVE MONTHS. 2 weeks here- a month there- 3 days here- 5 months...He was stationed in Korea for a year and half. When he came back we had both grown up and were different people. The divorce was UGLY. I got screwed. He got to use JAG and I could not afford an attorney. I signed the divorce papers and returned them and when I got back there was twice as many papers- Like I had signed the important ones and then they added papers in-between. Sorry that is a very long story to tell you that I was stuck with his last name. I seem to have a thing for men with shit last names. His last name was pronounced ooooo DEE. When I my husband and I decided to get married I teased him and told him that I was going to hyphenate my last name and be oooooDEE-rhymes with hunt. BWAHAHAHA - It sounds like something you catch over spring break in Cancun. Then I went further and wanted to put our wedding announcement in the paper the oooooDEE-rhymes with hunt wedding. BWAHAHAHA. 

So yes basically if you have a horrible last name I will marry you or have your babies. :rofl:

Haley, Bev, Shelli- How you Mommas feelin?

Lisa- I am excited to know how your doc appointment goes!

Mammas, bride, and 3make5 how is the smep going?

Krystin - almost done with the 2ww! WOO HOO - I am with you though I hope this is the cycle... I do not know if I can smep again. Before TTC we were 1bd a week couple and happy-ish with it... My body was like what the f are you trying to do to me? haha


----------



## Beauts

Hayaddie said:


> Krystina I didnt realize you only have 6 days left until testing time! I need to keep a record or something! Who else is in the 2ww just so I can keep up! lol

I am 6dpo today and I will be testing this Saturday, March 3.


----------



## auntylolo

BeverleyLN said:


> AUNTYLOLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO you are totally preggers!!!!! let me know when you wanna be marked off as a BFP!!!
> 
> Bride so sorry your test date on the list before was really old and i didn't know when and if you were going to return so i removed it.
> 
> I will of course add you back on and if someone doesn't get lucky with their test dates or decides to take a break i will put their names to the bottom of the list from now on and add them back into order when they get their new test dates

Bev please go ahead and mark me off on the list! I just got another 2 lines in the middle of the afternoon!:happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - that's a crazy story!!! 

I have been OK today... not sure how to feel. One minute I am sure I am pregnant and the next minute, I am sure that Aunt Flow is about to come!!! my bbs are still quite sore and full... I have not had any spotting or anything... I could have sworn that i am 15dpo by now... did a cm check and just have a little bit of whitish, clear not much cm... only that that one bit of dried up blood yesterday and nothing since... thinking of waiting until Thursday to test but maybe I should test today and if it's negative then I can just stop worrying!


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations Laura! That's awesome news :happydance: I can't believe how many BFP's we've had since starting!

I'm good JoAnna, just trying to fight off extreme exhaustion mostly. It's my day off work today, I got up at 9 and was asleep on the couch at 10 lol. Ready for another nap now but got lots of cleaning to do and we should be getting our moving date at the end of this week so really need to think about de-cluttering and boxing stuff up. Gonna take forever :(

But yeah, pregnancy wise I have nothing interesting to report :p

TEST Jaime! x


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> JoAnna - that's a crazy story!!!
> 
> I have been OK today... not sure how to feel. One minute I am sure I am pregnant and the next minute, I am sure that Aunt Flow is about to come!!! my bbs are still quite sore and full... I have not had any spotting or anything... I could have sworn that i am 15dpo by now... did a cm check and just have a little bit of whitish, clear not much cm... only that that one bit of dried up blood yesterday and nothing since... thinking of waiting until Thursday to test but maybe I should test today and if it's negative then I can just stop worrying!

TEST! Your sx sound promising. I know what you mean about it being neg though- Don't listen to me. I am a f-ing hormonal mess today. I am on the phone with MrJ right now... and fighting tears.


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, my appt was useless. Dr. refuses to do anything. She thinks I'm fine. I am in a bitchy mood. She wants us to wait 6 months after the MC. Seems all the months before don't even matter. So I guess in May - I can go back in and she will refer us to a Reproductive Endocrinologist. Lousy. I am quite pissed off at this point.

Onto cycle #10 with tears in my eyes.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Can I have a bipolar moment?

We have all established that I do not have the slightest idea when I O...

Now I am freaking out that what if I still haven't???

I never got a true positive and peed on every OPK until I ran out...then moved on to hpt. :dohh: 

I thought I O somewhere around Feb 16-18. This is when I started having achey pains in my ovary area/C-section area. I also had really slick snotty but clear CM. Is this considered EW? I could stretch strings with it? Sorry TMI. According to my calendar it said I should O on the 18th. 

So here we are- Feb 28. I STILL have the achey feelings in my ovary area/C-section area...AND NOW I have really slick snotty but clear CM. WTF? :growlmad:


----------



## shellideaks

snowflakes120 said:


> Well, my appt was useless. Dr. refuses to do anything. She thinks I'm fine. I am in a bitchy mood. She wants us to wait 6 months after the MC. Seems all the months before don't even matter. So I guess in May - I can go back in and she will refer us to a Reproductive Endocrinologist. Lousy. I am quite pissed off at this point.
> 
> Onto cycle #10 with tears in my eyes.


Aw I'm sorry she wouldn't do anything for you Snow. What a fucking bitch, she really should take the months before your MC in to account too. Big :hugs: for you.



mrsjoannak said:


> Can I have a bipolar moment?
> 
> We have all established that I do not have the slightest idea when I O...
> 
> Now I am freaking out that what if I still haven't???
> 
> I never got a true positive and peed on every OPK until I ran out...then moved on to hpt. :dohh:
> 
> I thought I O somewhere around Feb 16-18. This is when I started having achey pains in my ovary area/C-section area. I also had really slick snotty but clear CM. Is this considered EW? I could stretch strings with it? Sorry TMI. According to my calendar it said I should O on the 18th.
> 
> So here we are- Feb 28. I STILL have the achey feelings in my ovary area/C-section area...AND NOW I have really slick snotty but clear CM. WTF? :growlmad:

You probably did ovulate and just missed the surge JoAnna, from what I remember, that's what we all decided right? I had achey feelings in my ovary area pretty much from O up until I got my bfp and I had loads of CM just before my bfp too. Hopefully it's all a good sign! Plus on the morning I got my first line, I had an argument with OH and was crying on the phone to him. Those blasted hormones lol.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

mrsj, if you feel like you're about to ovulate, start bding, ASAP! I really don't have any helpful advice except IF this didn't work out this cycle, please try tracking your BBT. It can be a pain, but you're rarely second guessing when you ovulate. Maybe you are having delayed ovulation? I hope this all works out for you, I would hate to be in limbo. :hugs: 

Auntylolo, you are probably starting to think I'm a stalker since I congratulated you on 3 different threads, but CONGRATS!! Yay, honey! This is flippin' fantastic how lucky this thread is! 

jrow, you need to keep your damn head up! lol. I really wish you'd just test, though. The anticipation is killing even me! You might be surprised... :)

Snow, I'm sorry. But maybe you won't even need to go see a RE come May. You still have plenty of time to get that :bfp:. You did it before, you can do it again. Just try to stay positive, and occupy yourself during the TWW. That's what I did. It snuck up on me, and then I pretended it wasn't even there. Work pretty much kept me distracted anyway. Good luck, babe. 

Shelli, when's your ultrasound? Or your first OB appointment? I hope the fatigue isn't too bad. Mine is. I slept all night, and then didn't want to get up this morning, but my son was just standing in his crib, waiting for me. So I let him play in our room while I kept dozing off. Luckily he's sleeping right now so I can babynbump it up. 

Beauts, good luck on testing! March 3rd is literally right around the corner! I'll be looking for your results. Fingers crossed!!! 

Krystina, where are you in your cycle? I know you have 6 days left till testing, so is your luteal phase 14 days or something? Good luck!! 

Hayaddie, how are you feeling? Any symptoms? Morning sickness? I haven't had any yet, but good LORD, my boobs are huge! I was always a busty chick, but whenever I'm pregnant, they get a little swollen and don't look so much like flap jacks. haha! 

AFM, my next appointment, if I already didn't say this, is on 7 March. I'll be 8 weeks. I still get nervous, but I know that's normal. I cannot wait to get over the 12 week hump though. It's a vicious cycle: Worrying about TTC, worrying about bding on the correct days, worrying about ovulating, worrying about that :bfp:, worrying about a healthy pregnancy...it never ends! We are strong for this. Miss you all, ladies!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Bride, I'll be stalking your chart, just to let you know. I hope those temps just keep on climbing! 

Bev, how's your pregnancy going? You'll be hitting the second trimester soon (about a month), and that'll fly by before you know it. I'm excited for you! 

3make5, I hope you ovulate on time as well. When do you usually ovulate? And how do you track it?


----------



## Hayaddie

Lovebotlass17 said:


> mrsj, if you feel like you're about to ovulate, start bding, ASAP! I really don't have any helpful advice except IF this didn't work out this cycle, please try tracking your BBT. It can be a pain, but you're rarely second guessing when you ovulate. Maybe you are having delayed ovulation? I hope this all works out for you, I would hate to be in limbo. :hugs:
> 
> Auntylolo, you are probably starting to think I'm a stalker since I congratulated you on 3 different threads, but CONGRATS!! Yay, honey! This is flippin' fantastic how lucky this thread is!
> 
> jrow, you need to keep your damn head up! lol. I really wish you'd just test, though. The anticipation is killing even me! You might be surprised... :)
> 
> Snow, I'm sorry. But maybe you won't even need to go see a RE come May. You still have plenty of time to get that :bfp:. You did it before, you can do it again. Just try to stay positive, and occupy yourself during the TWW. That's what I did. It snuck up on me, and then I pretended it wasn't even there. Work pretty much kept me distracted anyway. Good luck, babe.
> 
> Shelli, when's your ultrasound? Or your first OB appointment? I hope the fatigue isn't too bad. Mine is. I slept all night, and then didn't want to get up this morning, but my son was just standing in his crib, waiting for me. So I let him play in our room while I kept dozing off. Luckily he's sleeping right now so I can babynbump it up.
> 
> Beauts, good luck on testing! March 3rd is literally right around the corner! I'll be looking for your results. Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Krystina, where are you in your cycle? I know you have 6 days left till testing, so is your luteal phase 14 days or something? Good luck!!
> 
> Hayaddie, how are you feeling? Any symptoms? Morning sickness? I haven't had any yet, but good LORD, my boobs are huge! I was always a busty chick, but whenever I'm pregnant, they get a little swollen and don't look so much like flap jacks. haha!
> 
> AFM, my next appointment, if I already didn't say this, is on 7 March. I'll be 8 weeks. I still get nervous, but I know that's normal. I cannot wait to get over the 12 week hump though. It's a vicious cycle: Worrying about TTC, worrying about bding on the correct days, worrying about ovulating, worrying about that :bfp:, worrying about a healthy pregnancy...it never ends! We are strong for this. Miss you all, ladies!


Hay Lovebot! I feel super normal to the point that of course I am worried. I havent had any MS, but my BB's are ginormous and achy! I still have the flap jacks... just larger and more painful!! LOL!! Maybe in two weeks they will be HOTT again! I have my first appointment today so I am super on edge! Hopefully she just confirms that everything is going great! I am ready to see what my levels are at. I had a dream I got in there and she told me I was carrying twins!!! Will you get a scan at your 8 week appointment??


----------



## shellideaks

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Shelli, when's your ultrasound? Or your first OB appointment? I hope the fatigue isn't too bad. Mine is. I slept all night, and then didn't want to get up this morning, but my son was just standing in his crib, waiting for me. So I let him play in our room while I kept dozing off. Luckily he's sleeping right now so I can babynbump it up.

I've not booked one in yet! I'm going for a private one next Sunday hopefully (I'm procrastinating on booking it in lol). I have an appointment tomorrow night but it's not a proper midwife one, it's a group one that all newly pregnant women in the area have to go to. They'll give me a letter at the end of the session with my first midwife appointment inside so I shall update once I know tomorrow evening. 

The fatigue is terrible! Honestly I could sleep all day if I was allowed lol. Can't wait to get to 12 weeks and I get some energy back.


----------



## krystinab

All you pregnant ladies!!! This must be a lucky thread :) I cant wait to see everyones first scan!

Love, my LP is usually b/t 13 and 15 days...but I am waiting to test until 15 days after my +opk (based on the SMEP). One thing that is weird is today I felt like a needle was going trhu my tummy...it was not fun...now Im getting little stabbing sensations in my ovaries...I am not going to start saying its symptoms but it is weird :/

Jrow....whats up with that test??


----------



## Lovebotlass17

krystinab said:


> All you pregnant ladies!!! This must be a lucky thread :) I cant wait to see everyones first scan!
> 
> Love, my LP is usually b/t 13 and 15 days...but I am waiting to test until 15 days after my +opk (based on the SMEP). One thing that is weird is today I felt like a needle was going trhu my tummy...it was not fun...now Im getting little stabbing sensations in my ovaries...I am not going to start saying its symptoms but it is weird :/
> 
> Jrow....whats up with that test??

Say it's symptoms. Women start to symptom spot around 1 DPO lol. Join the bandwagon! I think that's a good sign though. Something could be going on in there. Sorry it hurt you though. And I agree, jrow, where is that test? 



shellideaks said:


> I've not booked one in yet! I'm going for a private one next Sunday hopefully (I'm procrastinating on booking it in lol). I have an appointment tomorrow night but it's not a proper midwife one, it's a group one that all newly pregnant women in the area have to go to. They'll give me a letter at the end of the session with my first midwife appointment inside so I shall update once I know tomorrow evening.
> 
> The fatigue is terrible! Honestly I could sleep all day if I was allowed lol. Can't wait to get to 12 weeks and I get some energy back.

Please do update. I cannot wait to see your ultrasound, if you feel comfortable sharing that. Heh, I say that to the group of women who share bodily functions and such. I had some nutrition appointment a couple of weeks ago that I've been to last year. It lasted about 4 hours, and I was bored to tears. But it was still good information. 



Hayaddie said:


> Hay Lovebot! I feel super normal to the point that of course I am worried. I havent had any MS, but my BB's are ginormous and achy! I still have the flap jacks... just larger and more painful!! LOL!! Maybe in two weeks they will be HOTT again! I have my first appointment today so I am super on edge! Hopefully she just confirms that everything is going great! I am ready to see what my levels are at. I had a dream I got in there and she told me I was carrying twins!!! Will you get a scan at your 8 week appointment??

I will get a scan during my 8 week appointment. I'll share that as well, as long it goes well. haha, I hate my flap jack titties. But, oh well. Not looking forward to when the milk comes in. Now they were engorged and it was so painful. Just incredibly. Let us know how the appointment goes today! It'll be amazing if you are carrying twins. Do they run on your mother's side? Or you may be having identical twins! I am fascinated with them, but I'm happy for one healthy baby. Good luck!


----------



## threemakefive

Mrs j I thought I o'd last month then didn't get af for 4 weeks so must not have o'd like thought...so if wait it out and see....bd just in case...
Love, thanks...I use opk but new at it so not very good at it hahah hopefully ill figure it out lol I'm at fr now for my yearly pap gunna talk to him bout crazy cycles lol. 
Snow I'd go to different Dr.....how long did u try before mc?


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - OMG I am soooo upset for you that your Dr didn't give you any tests or help... That really sucks... I suppose the bright side is that the Dr thinks everything is fine and hopefully your BFP is right around the corner for you! Did you show her your charts like you were going to?? I am sure she feels that everything is fine. I heard its only a 25%chance to catch the egg every month, so I know you wanted some answers and its hard to be bright but I am hopeful that you will be getting your BFP very shortly :hugs:

Lovebot - I cant wait for your next scan!!!! When its time, will you find out the gender??

Haley! You get your bloodwork today?!?! OMG I am soooo excited! Especially because I know how nervous you are and I am happy that you will be able to relax!!!

Shelli - Guess it's good that you aren't having morning sickness! I am sure you will regain some energy soon enough!!!

Krystina - Those symptoms are sounding good!! Those pains could be implantation!! Can't wait til you test!

JoAnna - Im sorry you are hormonal today, but thats a good sign!!! I am positive you ovulated.... just not too sure when!!!! 

3makes5 (is your name emily? i forgot...) - cd 11!! WOOHOOO TWW will be here before you know it! How is your Smeping going?? Did you BD last night??

Beauts - Wow! You are testing in a few days!!!! How are you feeling about it?!?!?!

OK, here is my story... no sign of AF... I am scared to death to test. I CAN NOT handle seeing that damn blank screen staring at me mocking me... So, I don't know what to dooooo... I was thinking of getting an hpt this afternoon... but i dont know if i should wait until Thursday to see if AF shows... I guess either way I will disappointed... if AF shows I will be pissed and if I see NO line i will be pissed... what to do what to do...


----------



## krystinab

jrow...how bout you wait til Friday to test? Is that too long away...I think its like 70 some odd hours away. I feel you on not wanting to see that blank screen of horror

Lisa...my DR did the same thing to me...I had to wait 5 months after I started trying...and we waited 6 months to try after my mc...and after all that I had to beg her for blood work (which of course was normal)...the the silly bitch gave me some clomid and said if it didnt work she'd send me to an RE. Sometimes DR's a fucking jokes...they become numb to all the anxiety we go thru when ttc...good luck honey it will happen!


----------



## snowflakes120

I am in cycle #10 right now 3makes5. It took 4 cycles for us to get PG in Sept.

I did show her my charts and she disregarded them. She seems to think that everyone in this world has a 14 day LP and that I must be OVing sooner. She thinks my charts and OPK's are wrong. So basically, she thinks I am getting + OPK's AFTER I ov. Ummmm no! And that my temp shifts are after I OV!! Ummm no! Even if I am - my bases are still covered with the every other day plan. I am truly frustrated and feel alone.


----------



## threemakefive

Yes JAIME Emily is my name lol names are hard with no faces lol well I onew I had my pap this month and since no sperm should be in there for that lol we are doing odd day smeping so 7 9 and now tonight :) 

Snow come and see my Dr he was amazing.....offered clomid if I want since cycle off and have pcos...I said we would give it a few months before all that but he was just nice and informative :) I think u sjouls see a diff Dr....a good one :) can u do that or not an option?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Snow maybe you should see a different doc she sounds like she knows less about ttc than you! FXed you get your BFP soon girl you deserve it!

Lovebot tell me about the bbs!!! well i only had bee stings but they're nice and full now but look like a road map with all the veins! Can't wait to get over the 12 week hump then we're going to tell everyone and buy things for bubba!

Jrow any signs???

Auntylolo you're a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Lisa I am so sorry you did not get the information or help you needed. I hate that some doctors are complete assholes. You still have time to get your eggy before May and in the meantime we are all here for support. May will be here in no time. 

:hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa, I am so sorrrrry about the way she dismissed your charts and made it sound like you weren't charting, temping correctly or like you havent put tons of effort and time into researching and understanding YOUR body... thats ridiculous. I am so sad that you feel so alone... please remember that there are so many women out there that understand and relate and try not to feel so alone... :hugs: ughhI know nothing anyone says right now can possibly make you feel better... just have your moment of frstration and sadness to make yourself feel better and then remember that next week you can start trying again for your precious little baby tha you want so badly... xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxx


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Yes JAIME Emily is my name lol names are hard with no faces lol well I onew I had my pap this month and since no sperm should be in there for that lol we are doing odd day smeping so 7 9 and now tonight :)
> 
> Snow come and see my Dr he was amazing.....offered clomid if I want since cycle off and have pcos...I said we would give it a few months before all that but he was just nice and informative :) I think u sjouls see a diff Dr....a good one :) can u do that or not an option?

wooo hooo!!! and since you had your annual today, im assuming your legs are already nice and shaved and ready to get to :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Jrow any signs???

No signs of ANYTHING!!!! :dohh:


----------



## mammaspath

Snow - so sorry about the dr. appt - i know how that feels

Jaime test on thursday pleaseeeeeee!

All you preggo ladies - im super happy for you girls! 
I Just cant wait for the pics and genders and all the stuff! I hope you guys stay her on this site and let us all know!

LOLO---HOLY BFP! You are sneaky! Congrats!

AFM - I am cycle day 8.......and I made my hubby come home from lunch so we could get it on...he was much obliged......so yes smeping is going well! Im gonna start preseed on cd10 :)


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> Snow - so sorry about the dr. appt - i know how that feels
> 
> Jaime test on thursday pleaseeeeeee!
> 
> All you preggo ladies - im super happy for you girls!
> I Just cant wait for the pics and genders and all the stuff! I hope you guys stay her on this site and let us all know!
> 
> LOLO---HOLY BFP! You are sneaky! Congrats!
> 
> AFM - I am cycle day 8.......and I made my hubby come home from lunch so we could get it on...he was much obliged......so yes smeping is going well! Im gonna start preseed on cd10 :)

Omg, a nooner wit the dh?! Sexxxyyy!!!!

I may test tomorrow morning!


----------



## mammaspath

ya a big FAT one!!!!! im sexy and i know it! WIGGLE WIGGLE WIGGLE WIGGLE......YAH!

OH GOODIE......can't wait to see test!

6 out 11 aint bad..........id like to see 7!


----------



## jrowenj

Tmi alert********

Just went #2 and a tiny pin sized ball of old blood again...

Ps why must i feel a need to update these things every 2 seconds?!


----------



## Bride2b

Ok so now I am gonna taunt you into testing too Jamie, fucking test woman! The suspense is killing me!!!

Jesus sooo much again I had to read since this morning!

Snow I'm sorry for your crappy doctor. I would agree & see if there is another one you can see....she clearly knows jack shit about ttc! But I guess on the other hand if she 'says' everything seems ok then its just a waiting game & chances are it will happen soon. We ttc for 10 months then got our bfp, and my doctor told me that was 'average' so some take longer, some get it quicker. Hang in there!!

TWW ladies - Beauts, Kriystina I'm not far behind you (3dpo!) Good luck xx

MrsJ-wft? Uhh you must be totally pissed with your cycle!!

Three & Mammas - happing smepping!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Oh sorry & you preggo girls ........ hope your feeling nauseous with big titties - a sure sign that the little monkeys are doing ok in there! Hope your all getting plenty of rest & getting your OH to cook dinner and do the housework!!!! xx


----------



## jrowenj

Wellllll.....took a hottt shower and guess it relaxed me because now im spotting red just as scheduled.....son of a damn bitch!!!! The good news is im taking march off from smeping so you ladies wont have to hear my tww bitching for another 6 weeks from now!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Looking on the brigher side... had a 14 day LP without any supps AND my cycles are FINALLY back to 28 days again since my loss :thumbup:


----------



## Hayaddie

Sooooooooo I went to my appointment and I passed my pee test! I have to get my blood drawn tomorrow because my insurance requested I go to a lab they cover (lame!!!!) but she said my uterus is enlarged which is a good sign and I'm due November 5th!! She ordered an ultrasound for two weeks from now ecause she thinks since my tests were positive so early I could be farther along!! Im still nervous about my blood tests but she made me feel a lot more positive about everything!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaaa, haleyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Woohoo Haley all is sounding great :)


----------



## jrowenj

ffffffffff mmmmmmmmm llllllllllllllllllllll...........whats going onnnnnnnnn


----------



## Hayaddie

Still no af??? Testing in the morning??? ;)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Still no af??? Testing in the morning??? ;)

Coulda sworn it was here bc i had weird spott gain but its gone again... stringy old blood...wtf. i didnt buy a testbc i swore it was af! Im testing tomorrow afternoon if this bitch doesnt come


----------



## Bride2b

great news Hayley!

Jamie test!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jrow what the hell is going on?!!?


----------



## mrsjoannak

I hope This leap day will be lucky for you TEST WOMAN! If you are not preggo I do not know what the f is going on with your body. :hugs: 

It was not lucky for me. BFN today. 

Into a downward spiral I go in 3....2....1.


----------



## jrowenj

The mother fucking witch got me in my sleep last night... SNEAKY BITCH!!!!!!!!

Cool. now I feel like I should be concerned that I had weird spotting for 4 days before AF... I've never had that before... is it normal????

Also, I need some honest opinions on what you would do...

My brother's wedding is November 30th, 2012. He and I have a very close relationship... If I were to "try" to conceive this cycle, I would be due December 4th (4 days after his wedding). Since this would be my first baby, I feel like maybe it would a little nerve racking and stressful to be due so close to his wedding! What if I deliver early and then miss his wedding because of being in the hospital? What if I go into labor ON his wedding day... none of my family could choose to leave his wedding and come to the hospital... 

So, that is now my dilemma... DH and I are trying to decide if we should PREVENT this month... or if we should just "NOT TRY" this month and if it happens, it happens... 

Thanks for letting me rant on and on during my 2ww... i really thought i was gonna get preggers! Not too saddened since we only BD'd ONCE... but of course still a little disappoined!

Love my SMEP gals!!

JoAnna, what the hell is with the BFN??? I suppose since you don't know how many dpo you are you can't be upset yet!!! Maybe you should try the CBFM IF you don't get preggo this month... or temping???


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> The mother fucking witch got me in my sleep last night... SNEAKY BITCH!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cool. now I feel like I should be concerned that I had weird spotting for 4 days before AF... I've never had that before... is it normal????
> 
> Also, I need some honest opinions on what you would do...
> 
> My brother's wedding is November 30th, 2012. He and I have a very close relationship... If I were to "try" to conceive this cycle, I would be due December 4th (4 days after his wedding). Since this would be my first baby, I feel like maybe it would a little nerve racking and stressful to be due so close to his wedding! What if I deliver early and then miss his wedding because of being in the hospital? What if I go into labor ON his wedding day... none of my family could choose to leave his wedding and come to the hospital...
> 
> So, that is now my dilemma... DH and I are trying to decide if we should PREVENT this month... or if we should just "NOT TRY" this month and if it happens, it happens...
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant on and on during my 2ww... i really thought i was gonna get preggers! Not too saddened since we only BD'd ONCE... but of course still a little disappoined!
> 
> Love my SMEP gals!!
> 
> JoAnna, what the hell is with the BFN??? I suppose since you don't know how many dpo you are you can't be upset yet!!! Maybe you should try the CBFM IF you don't get preggo this month... or temping???


I am sorry the witch got you. :(
Everyone that I talked to when I was pregnant with my son told me that MOST people go past their due date with their first. So that is just a thought. Also, Lets say that hypothetically your brothers wedding is at 5:00 pm and you go into labor at...Noon. Chances are your brothers wedding and reception will be over before the baby gets there. Very rarely do you hear of people that labored with their first in a few hours. I was right at 18 when we did the c-section. I think you will be fine if you get pregnant next month. :)

AFM- I am now trying to figure out what is the longest LP you can have and still get your BFP? What the hell takes it so long? I may be a little rusty on reproduction 101 but isn't the LP the time it takes for the egg to travel through the tubes and into the uterus and implant or not? Ok so lets say that MrJ's sperm and My egg were introduced Feb 18th. How long would it take to get my BFP? I am so confused. IF I O on 2/18 it would make me 11dpo today with a BFN this morning. 

I guess what is confusing me so much is according to my calendar I should have O on the 18h. That is around the time I started to feel the pains and my CM got good. So now I am waiting and waiting and waiting and once again according to the calendar AF is Due to attack March 9? WTF Why would I O and then have a 3 week LP? Is that normal? Better yet is that possible? I am willing to put money on it that I did not O between the 16-18. I bet I O sometime between 20-23... The reason I am so confident in that time frame is BECAUSE we were so sick of sex at that point I am pretty sure we only kissed 3 times that week for the fear that it would turn into something else... So absolutely NO SEX THAT WEEK. 

I still have the achey feelings in my Ovary/Csection scar and have since around the 18th. It is pissing me off. No more peeing on things for me.


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> The mother fucking witch got me in my sleep last night... SNEAKY BITCH!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cool. now I feel like I should be concerned that I had weird spotting for 4 days before AF... I've never had that before... is it normal????
> 
> Also, I need some honest opinions on what you would do...
> 
> My brother's wedding is November 30th, 2012. He and I have a very close relationship... If I were to "try" to conceive this cycle, I would be due December 4th (4 days after his wedding). Since this would be my first baby, I feel like maybe it would a little nerve racking and stressful to be due so close to his wedding! What if I deliver early and then miss his wedding because of being in the hospital? What if I go into labor ON his wedding day... none of my family could choose to leave his wedding and come to the hospital...
> 
> So, that is now my dilemma... DH and I are trying to decide if we should PREVENT this month... or if we should just "NOT TRY" this month and if it happens, it happens...
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant on and on during my 2ww... i really thought i was gonna get preggers! Not too saddened since we only BD'd ONCE... but of course still a little disappoined!
> 
> Love my SMEP gals!!
> 
> JoAnna, what the hell is with the BFN??? I suppose since you don't know how many dpo you are you can't be upset yet!!! Maybe you should try the CBFM IF you don't get preggo this month... or temping???

Hey lady sorry AF showed up last night. I had a few cycles with spotting a couple days before...I dont know what thats about but I was told it was not an issue...it is a blower though. I had a bunch of mixed emotions too :( As for your brothers wedding, I think you should keep trying. If you get pregnant I think your bother will be thrilled...a new neice or nephew EXCITING!!! I personally wouldnt give up a month...I know its a big decision...GOOD LUCK!
How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Beauts

jrowenj said:


> The mother fucking witch got me in my sleep last night... SNEAKY BITCH!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cool. now I feel like I should be concerned that I had weird spotting for 4 days before AF... I've never had that before... is it normal????
> 
> Also, I need some honest opinions on what you would do...
> 
> My brother's wedding is November 30th, 2012. He and I have a very close relationship... If I were to "try" to conceive this cycle, I would be due December 4th (4 days after his wedding). Since this would be my first baby, I feel like maybe it would a little nerve racking and stressful to be due so close to his wedding! What if I deliver early and then miss his wedding because of being in the hospital? What if I go into labor ON his wedding day... none of my family could choose to leave his wedding and come to the hospital...
> 
> So, that is now my dilemma... DH and I are trying to decide if we should PREVENT this month... or if we should just "NOT TRY" this month and if it happens, it happens...
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant on and on during my 2ww... i really thought i was gonna get preggers! Not too saddened since we only BD'd ONCE... but of course still a little disappoined!
> 
> Love my SMEP gals!!
> 
> JoAnna, what the hell is with the BFN??? I suppose since you don't know how many dpo you are you can't be upset yet!!! Maybe you should try the CBFM IF you don't get preggo this month... or temping???

Sorry she got you :(
I def would not waste a month of TTC. Maybe just relax and don't try but don't prevent?
As for the spotting, I always have that a few days before and after AF. Doc said it was no issues.


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna.... it takes 6 to 10 days for the egg to travel and attach... lp is 14 days...that is just the time that the egg has to implant, attach and start pumping hcg...at least thats how i understand it... so, if you implamt at 10 days and it takes 2 or 3 days for the hcg to pump so i would think 13 dpo is a good time to test??????

As far as my dilemma i guess my main concern is going into labor early and MISSING my bros wedding day :cry:

This is my 4th cycle ttc


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> The mother fucking witch got me in my sleep last night... SNEAKY BITCH!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cool. now I feel like I should be concerned that I had weird spotting for 4 days before AF... I've never had that before... is it normal????
> 
> Also, I need some honest opinions on what you would do...
> 
> My brother's wedding is November 30th, 2012. He and I have a very close relationship... If I were to "try" to conceive this cycle, I would be due December 4th (4 days after his wedding). Since this would be my first baby, I feel like maybe it would a little nerve racking and stressful to be due so close to his wedding! What if I deliver early and then miss his wedding because of being in the hospital? What if I go into labor ON his wedding day... none of my family could choose to leave his wedding and come to the hospital...
> 
> So, that is now my dilemma... DH and I are trying to decide if we should PREVENT this month... or if we should just "NOT TRY" this month and if it happens, it happens...
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant on and on during my 2ww... i really thought i was gonna get preggers! Not too saddened since we only BD'd ONCE... but of course still a little disappoined!
> 
> Love my SMEP gals!!
> 
> JoAnna, what the hell is with the BFN??? I suppose since you don't know how many dpo you are you can't be upset yet!!! Maybe you should try the CBFM IF you don't get preggo this month... or temping???


I am sure you already know what I am going to say but I agree with the other ladies... Chances are you will be overdue with your first baby so you wouldnt even have to worry about it. The bad side is you wouldnt be able to get plastered at your brother's wedding and you could possibly resemble a whale... But then again if you got preggers in April instead of March all of the above would still apply... So I say go for it!! You know you would be upset when O comes and you missed a chance.... just see what happens and deal with it when the time comes! HUGS!!!! :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> The mother fucking witch got me in my sleep last night... SNEAKY BITCH!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cool. now I feel like I should be concerned that I had weird spotting for 4 days before AF... I've never had that before... is it normal????
> 
> Also, I need some honest opinions on what you would do...
> 
> My brother's wedding is November 30th, 2012. He and I have a very close relationship... If I were to "try" to conceive this cycle, I would be due December 4th (4 days after his wedding). Since this would be my first baby, I feel like maybe it would a little nerve racking and stressful to be due so close to his wedding! What if I deliver early and then miss his wedding because of being in the hospital? What if I go into labor ON his wedding day... none of my family could choose to leave his wedding and come to the hospital...
> 
> So, that is now my dilemma... DH and I are trying to decide if we should PREVENT this month... or if we should just "NOT TRY" this month and if it happens, it happens...
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant on and on during my 2ww... i really thought i was gonna get preggers! Not too saddened since we only BD'd ONCE... but of course still a little disappoined!
> 
> Love my SMEP gals!!
> 
> JoAnna, what the hell is with the BFN??? I suppose since you don't know how many dpo you are you can't be upset yet!!! Maybe you should try the CBFM IF you don't get preggo this month... or temping???
> 
> 
> I am sure you already know what I am going to say but I agree with the other ladies... Chances are you will be overdue with your first baby so you wouldnt even have to worry about it. The bad side is you wouldnt be able to get plastered at your brother's wedding and you could possibly resemble a whale... But then again if you got preggers in April instead of March all of the above would still apply... So I say go for it!! You know you would be upset when O comes and you missed a chance.... just see what happens and deal with it when the time comes! HUGS!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, loveeeee!!!!!! I think im leaning towars ntnp!!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> You know you would be upset when O comes and you missed a chance.... just see what happens and deal with it when the time comes! HUGS!!!! :hugs:

True that yo! Haley is wise. Listen to her.:winkwink:


----------



## jrowenj

Whos next to tst??????? Krystina??? Beauts is sat??????


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Whos next to tst??????? Krystina??? Beauts is sat??????

Im starting to really feel the TWW....still have 5ish more days...can someone please start going crazy so I can focus on them instead of my TWW???


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Whos next to tst??????? Krystina??? Beauts is sat??????
> 
> Im starting to really feel the TWW....still have 5ish more days...can someone please start going crazy so I can focus on them instead of my TWW???Click to expand...

Its your turn to go crazyyy!!!!!

Haley, im only a few chapters from finishng the hunger games!!!!!!!!!!! She just set off the mines and destroyed the careers supplies at the cornucopia!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Whos next to tst??????? Krystina??? Beauts is sat??????
> 
> Im starting to really feel the TWW....still have 5ish more days...can someone please start going crazy so I can focus on them instead of my TWW???Click to expand...
> 
> Its your turn to go crazyyy!!!!!
> 
> Haley, im only a few chapters from finishng the hunger games!!!!!!!!!!! She just set off the mines and destroyed the careers supplies at the cornucopia!Click to expand...

SPOILER ALERT! GAH! :dohh:

Ha ha just kidding :)


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Whos next to tst??????? Krystina??? Beauts is sat??????
> 
> Im starting to really feel the TWW....still have 5ish more days...can someone please start going crazy so I can focus on them instead of my TWW???Click to expand...
> 
> Its your turn to go crazyyy!!!!!
> 
> Haley, im only a few chapters from finishng the hunger games!!!!!!!!!!! She just set off the mines and destroyed the careers supplies at the cornucopia!Click to expand...
> 
> SPOILER ALERT! GAH! :dohh:
> 
> Ha ha just kidding :)Click to expand...

Lmao! Its def not a spoiler alert!!!! Trust me!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Sorry she got you jrow and i think you should ntnp if it's meant to be it will be and i'm sure your bro will be very, very excited for you


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna a 3 week lp sounds crazy to me..... i will google it!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Whos next to tst??????? Krystina??? Beauts is sat??????
> 
> Im starting to really feel the TWW....still have 5ish more days...can someone please start going crazy so I can focus on them instead of my TWW???Click to expand...
> 
> Its your turn to go crazyyy!!!!!
> 
> Haley, im only a few chapters from finishng the hunger games!!!!!!!!!!! She just set off the mines and destroyed the careers supplies at the cornucopia!Click to expand...

I L-O-V-E the hunger games....I read the first two books years ago...I am going to get the last one today...ordered a kindle...SUPER EXCITED!!

As for me going crazy...its not as fun as you jrow...I am depressing...LOL My simple ass started temping 3 days ago...lol i figure if my temps stay up I am ahead of the poas curve...lol so far so good....but my temps always jump around 8dpo and then come crashing down aroung 14dpo...I dont feel it...I am going to be blown if I see another BPN...see...I am rantign already...soemone just tell me to shut up!! On another note, I think I want some Panera mac-n-cheese for lunch..LOLOL

can some one say bipolar


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Whos next to tst??????? Krystina??? Beauts is sat??????
> 
> Im starting to really feel the TWW....still have 5ish more days...can someone please start going crazy so I can focus on them instead of my TWW???Click to expand...
> 
> Its your turn to go crazyyy!!!!!
> 
> Haley, im only a few chapters from finishng the hunger games!!!!!!!!!!! She just set off the mines and destroyed the careers supplies at the cornucopia!Click to expand...
> 
> I L-O-V-E the hunger games....I read the first two books years ago...I am going to get the last one today...ordered a kindle...SUPER EXCITED!!
> 
> As for me going crazy...its not as fun as you jrow...I am depressing...LOL My simple ass started temping 3 days ago...lol i figure if my temps stay up I am ahead of the poas curve...lol so far so good....but my temps always jump around 8dpo and then come crashing down aroung 14dpo...I dont feel it...I am going to be blown if I see another BPN...see...I am rantign already...soemone just tell me to shut up!! On another note, I think I want some Panera mac-n-cheese for lunch..LOLOL
> 
> can some one say bipolarClick to expand...

Any exciting plans for the weekend????


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna, From what I understand you will get AF 14 days after you ovulate... so, you think you ovulated 11 days ago? THat would mean that if you aren't preggo you will get your next AF in 3 days... right???


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Whos next to tst??????? Krystina??? Beauts is sat??????
> 
> Im starting to really feel the TWW....still have 5ish more days...can someone please start going crazy so I can focus on them instead of my TWW???Click to expand...
> 
> Its your turn to go crazyyy!!!!!
> 
> Haley, im only a few chapters from finishng the hunger games!!!!!!!!!!! She just set off the mines and destroyed the careers supplies at the cornucopia!Click to expand...

Ahhhhhh and what do you think?!?!? The second book is even better!!!!


----------



## auntylolo

jrowenj said:


> JoAnna, From what I understand you will get AF 14 days after you ovulate... so, you think you ovulated 11 days ago? THat would mean that if you aren't preggo you will get your next AF in 3 days... right???

Luteal phases normally range from 10-16 days, unless you chart your ovulation you can't be sure how long yours is. 
I didn't get a positive until 13dpo with my last pregnancy, the day af was due. They had all been negative before that.


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Whos next to tst??????? Krystina??? Beauts is sat??????
> 
> Im starting to really feel the TWW....still have 5ish more days...can someone please start going crazy so I can focus on them instead of my TWW???Click to expand...
> 
> Its your turn to go crazyyy!!!!!
> 
> Haley, im only a few chapters from finishng the hunger games!!!!!!!!!!! She just set off the mines and destroyed the careers supplies at the cornucopia!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhhh and what do you think?!?!? The second book is even better!!!!Click to expand...

I LOOOVE IT! I am almost done!! I just got to Part III!!! I have been reading it out loud to DH every night, so I gotta wait to finish reading tonight! BOOO!!!!

Did you read the 3rd book? My gf says the 3rd is the BEST~


----------



## jrowenj

.


----------



## jrowenj

auntylolo said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> JoAnna, From what I understand you will get AF 14 days after you ovulate... so, you think you ovulated 11 days ago? THat would mean that if you aren't preggo you will get your next AF in 3 days... right???
> 
> Luteal phases normally range from 10-16 days, unless you chart your ovulation you can't be sure how long yours is.
> I didn't get a positive until 13dpo with my last pregnancy, the day af was due. They had all been negative before that.Click to expand...

Hope that helps, MrsJ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

$800 for DH's physical therapy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Random rant.... omgggg i just shit myself


----------



## Hayaddie

The second one is my fav! But the third is awesome too! This lady totally has her tickets for the midnight showing in March!!


----------



## krystinab

I havent read the 3rd...plan on downloading it tonight...that will keep me from poas...lol
Yesterday was DH bday so we are going to this lounge thing on Friday...other than that no plans...do you have anything going on?


----------



## jrowenj

My hubby is still not really able to walk after surgery, so another weekend in the house for us!!


----------



## Bride2b

auntylolo said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> JoAnna, From what I understand you will get AF 14 days after you ovulate... so, you think you ovulated 11 days ago? THat would mean that if you aren't preggo you will get your next AF in 3 days... right???
> 
> Luteal phases normally range from 10-16 days, unless you chart your ovulation you can't be sure how long yours is.
> I didn't get a positive until 13dpo with my last pregnancy, the day af was due. They had all been negative before that.Click to expand...

Joanna you must be going out of your mind, the tww is shitty enough as it is without not really knowing how many dpo you are! I say test in 3 days if af hasnt arrived like Jamie says. 

Anyway I got this info from the "What to expect" app on my phone;

HTP accuracy DPO;
10 dpo = 35%
11 dpo = 51%
12 dpo = 62 %
13 dpo = 68%
14 dpo = 74%
15 dpo = 80%
16 dpo = 92%
18 dpo = 99%

I think testing anytime before 10 dpo is not worth bothering with.


----------



## Bride2b

Oh and Jamie thats just a big pile of poop that the witch arrived, she really fucked with you there! I know how you mean and not trying...I had to wait to try until this month because my wedding in july & not fitting in my dress! I am now good to go as my dress will still fit if I get pg anytime from now as it was ordered a size too big as we didnt know how much weight I'd put on/lose with the baby, as he should have been three months old when we get married. I say just have LOTS of fun practising. A month will go quickly & maybe it will do you good to not put pressure on yourself.

Krystina, I'm sorry hun but I am trying to stress about my tww so you will have to stalk someone else!!!! ha ha & you are further along than me....whos next you or beauts? I do HATE the tww its getting to me a bit today as I am now BORED of the tww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## krystinab

Hey Bride...I think Beauts is a little farther along than me...I wish it were a 2 hour wait instead of a tww....but I guess thats not what God had in mind when he made us...LOL

I am excited about your wedding, what is your color scheme?


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> JoAnna, From what I understand you will get AF 14 days after you ovulate... so, you think you ovulated 11 days ago? THat would mean that if you aren't preggo you will get your next AF in 3 days... right???

Your guess is as good as mine. I have read that O and LP does vary from person to person so really... who the hell knows.


----------



## Hayaddie

So I went and did my blood work! I should know results by tomorrow. I am kind of at ease because I had to ask my doc to do the hcg testing because she didnt act too concerned but is doing it for me anyways! I had to give 10 freaking little vials of blood! Sheesh!! How is everyone else doing today??

I am taking my 4 year old to see The Lorax on Saturday so that should be interesting... she isnt one to sit still through a whole movie! Jrow, So Im not really going to laugh but I am going to laugh when you really dont conceive until April! Your reading will be totally dead on! How crazy and awesome would that be?! 

Mrs.J I am sooo ready for you to get your BFP!!! WHy must all of this shit be so complicating!

Whew... I think I am rambling! One Tree Hill is on tonight! Okay I am done! :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

auntylolo said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> JoAnna, From what I understand you will get AF 14 days after you ovulate... so, you think you ovulated 11 days ago? THat would mean that if you aren't preggo you will get your next AF in 3 days... right???
> 
> Luteal phases normally range from 10-16 days, unless you chart your ovulation you can't be sure how long yours is.
> I didn't get a positive until 13dpo with my last pregnancy, the day af was due. They had all been negative before that.Click to expand...




> Joanna you must be going out of your mind, the tww is shitty enough as it is without not really knowing how many dpo you are! I say test in 3 days if af hasnt arrived like Jamie says.
> 
> Anyway I got this info from the "What to expect" app on my phone;
> 
> HTP accuracy DPO;
> 10 dpo = 35%
> 11 dpo = 51%
> 12 dpo = 62 %
> 13 dpo = 68%
> 14 dpo = 74%
> 15 dpo = 80%
> 16 dpo = 92%
> 18 dpo = 99%
> 
> I think testing anytime before 10 dpo is not worth bothering with.

Thanks ladies. I am not the most patient person and this is really making it worse. I hate not knowing. I am going bat shit crazy over here. My mood is H-O-R-R-I-L-E:hissy:

I ate pizza rolls for lunch... then was sick to my stomach but eating popcorn made it all better. LOL. I know no matter what it is too early for food craving but it made me smile. There have been a couple times today that I thought I saw dark pinkish brown CM but I am afraid my eyes are playing a joke on me because that is what I want to see. The off and on achey pains have been stronger today. Kinda weird. I have been lazy and unmotivated. My house looks like crap. I have 2 more tests. I am not going to test tomorrow. Maybe I will not test again until Friday. What is today? I swear I am all over the place.](*,)


----------



## krystinab

Hayaddie said:


> So I went and did my blood work! I should know results by tomorrow. I am kind of at ease because I had to ask my doc to do the hcg testing because she didnt act too concerned but is doing it for me anyways! I had to give 10 freaking little vials of blood! Sheesh!! How is everyone else doing today??
> 
> I am taking my 4 year old to see The Lorax on Saturday so that should be interesting... she isnt one to sit still through a whole movie! Jrow, So Im not really going to laugh but I am going to laugh when you really dont conceive until April! Your reading will be totally dead on! How crazy and awesome would that be?!
> 
> Mrs.J I am sooo ready for you to get your BFP!!! WHy must all of this shit be so complicating!
> 
> Whew... I think I am rambling! One Tree Hill is on tonight! Okay I am done! :)


Exciting stuff! Did they give you a estimated due date?


----------



## Hayaddie

krystinab said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> So I went and did my blood work! I should know results by tomorrow. I am kind of at ease because I had to ask my doc to do the hcg testing because she didnt act too concerned but is doing it for me anyways! I had to give 10 freaking little vials of blood! Sheesh!! How is everyone else doing today??
> 
> I am taking my 4 year old to see The Lorax on Saturday so that should be interesting... she isnt one to sit still through a whole movie! Jrow, So Im not really going to laugh but I am going to laugh when you really dont conceive until April! Your reading will be totally dead on! How crazy and awesome would that be?!
> 
> Mrs.J I am sooo ready for you to get your BFP!!! WHy must all of this shit be so complicating!
> 
> Whew... I think I am rambling! One Tree Hill is on tonight! Okay I am done! :)
> 
> 
> Exciting stuff! Did they give you a estimated due date?Click to expand...

Well yesterday she told me November 5th but I have a sonogram in two weeks to see if I am further along than that!! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Haley! I am so thrilled that your appts are going well and you are excited and not nervous anymore! I can't WAIT to see your scan!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beginning of November is a lovely time to have a baby!!!!!! I know what you mean about "laughing" if I do get preggo in April... THREE psychics said it!!! 

JoAnna - I completely understand you going nuts!!!!! It sounds soooooo frustraing to not know where you are at in your cycle!! Stay strong! Don't test!!!!!

Gemma, I sure am gonna have fun "practicing!" hahahaha I am sure that even though I won't be "trying" in March, I am still going to analyze everything and THINK i am pregnant and probably TEST! hahahahahahaha even when I was PREVENTING before I was married, I would go nuts every month thinking I was possibly pregnant... I am a nut case!


----------



## Bride2b

Well fingers crossed I'll be a preggo bride!!! I can't believe I'm saying that as I would never have wanted to be before! Hopefully I'll be small like last time,I was barely showing at 19 1/2 weeks & IF I get preggers this month I think I'll be about 23 weeks,so possibly a small little bump by then!(please please pretty please!)

The colour scheme is lemon yellow,I'm having white & yellow frangipanis in my bouquet.

Hayley fingers crossed your numbers are increasing nicely xx


----------



## lemondrops

I am doing SMEP for the first time since the loss. We half heartedly BDed a few times during the December/January cycles, but my body was still messed up and I wasn't getting a positive OPK. After a healthy, normal period in January we decided to REALLY try and went with the SMEP plan since it worked (on the first go) the time we had our loss. I'm testing on Sunday!


----------



## mrsjoannak

lemondrops said:


> I am doing SMEP for the first time since the loss. We half heartedly BDed a few times during the December/January cycles, but my body was still messed up and I wasn't getting a positive OPK. After a healthy, normal period in January we decided to REALLY try and went with the SMEP plan since it worked (on the first go) the time we had our loss. I'm testing on Sunday!

Hello Lemon! Welcome to the smepper circle! Good luck with your test and keep us posted!


----------



## Hayaddie

Hello Lemon!! 

Bride, I love yellow weddings! I did yellow with navy blue! 

So talk about craziness I took ANOTHER test today. It's still positive an dark. Today is when af was due so I'm feeling positive!!! Love you ladies! Thank you For getting me to this point!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Haley!!!!!!! Im not going to yell at you for testing. Im happy that it made you feel so happy since AF was due today!!!!

Gemma - Sounds soooo pretty! Whats your dress look like?!?!


----------



## Hayaddie

So I went back and looked at my test two-ish hours later and now it's light :(


----------



## threemakefive

Welcome lemon...so sorry for your loss, but glad to see ur smepping its been very effective for this thread as half our girls got bfps :) 

Jrow sorry the witch came but at least no more limbo :)

Afm...cd 12 still waiting lol odd day smepping is working out well....but oh and I were both so tired yesterday but I convinced him we might as well bd lol(he doesn't know abt smep if u recall...don't want any pressure on him lol) so now a day off...then bk to the grind lol 

Hope everyone is well :) who all is testing this weekend/week coming up?

Edited to calm haleys nerves lol ur fine they do that hours after or at least mine always did :)


----------



## Bride2b

I Got peak readings on CD18 &19, on CD18 I had major O pains. Up until today FF had crosshairs on CD18, but today its changed to CD 20 (so after my peak). I would probably agree that I O'd cd18 or 19 as this is when my peaks occurred and the O pains. I just want to know what is more reliable FF or CBFM?

If you click on my ticker it will take you to my chart. Even if I did o on cd 18 there are three sustained rises above the cover line (that would be placed) ....so why has it moved?

Any advice would be really great! I have just posted this as a new thread on the ttc forums but I dont always find people are as experienced or as helpful there & I just posted on the BFP before due date thread! I know some of you may have used cbfm in the past xx Thank you xx

I cant bare the thought of being 3dpo!!! :brat: I should be 5 dpo from the first set of crosshairs!!!! I also had a massive lump of CM last night (not had this before - but I did take epo!) 

I do recall last night I said I wasnt going to stress, but I am now!!! There you go Krystina you can obsess over my tww! :rofl:

Oh my dress is a Maggie Sottero called 'Chadley' its quite a 'big' statement dress! x


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hayaddie please try not to stress it was dark when you did it maybe it just dried funny.... i think you are best just to relax and not worry stress isn't good for you right now.... don't worry your PG and everything will be fine x 

Hope the 2ww girls are holding up!! 

Bride i would go with your o pains i know nothing about FF or cbfm so my instinct would be to trust your body!


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - Hmmm.... I am not too sure... your chart looks like you ovulated at cd18 and since your monitor says that too I would ignore the new crosshairs and put you at 5dpo! Don't stress!!!
Also, i LOVE your dress!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOOOVE maggie sottero dresses!!! I was between hers and Sophia Tolli... Ahhh I wish i could get married again just so I could wear another beautiful gown!!!

Haley! Please don't stress! It only matters what the test looked like in the first 10 minutes. Don't worry, love!!! When are they calling you with your bloodwork results?? Did you take another test this morning??? :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Welcome lemon...so sorry for your loss, but glad to see ur smepping its been very effective for this thread as half our girls got bfps :)
> 
> Jrow sorry the witch came but at least no more limbo :)
> 
> Afm...cd 12 still waiting lol odd day smepping is working out well....but oh and I were both so tired yesterday but I convinced him we might as well bd lol(he doesn't know abt smep if u recall...don't want any pressure on him lol) so now a day off...then bk to the grind lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well :) who all is testing this weekend/week coming up?
> 
> Edited to calm haleys nerves lol ur fine they do that hours after or at least mine always did :)

Emily, glad the every other day is working well! I like how you snuck a BD in without telling him that it was a "sexy day" hahaha!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Gemma - Hmmm.... I am not too sure... your chart looks like you ovulated at cd18 and since your monitor says that too I would ignore the new crosshairs and put you at 5dpo! Don't stress!!!
> Also, i LOVE your dress!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOOOVE maggie sottero dresses!!! I was between hers and Sophia Tolli... Ahhh I wish i could get married again just so I could wear another beautiful gown!!!
> 
> Haley! Please don't stress! It only matters what the test looked like in the first 10 minutes. Don't worry, love!!! When are they calling you with your bloodwork results?? Did you take another test this morning??? :hugs:

Omg I had a Maggie dress too!!!

The blood lady told me my doc would have all my results today so if they don't call by noon-ish I'll probably call! I'm taking a half day at work so I'll probably stop and get a test on the way home. I am getting so nervous... Tomorrow is the farthest I got in December so my nerves are on high! And with that test... Ahhhhhhhh! And my BB's aren't as sore anymore :( I just have a horrible feeling its all about to end pretty soon again! Sorry I'm a negative Nancy today! Lol


----------



## snowflakes120

Bride - I think I would def go with what the monitor says. I would manually override your OV date in FF. I had to do that in Jan. 

I get to start SMEP on Saturday. We are going to Atlanta to visit with some friends so we will be having Ninja Sex.... Haha!! I looked up some info online and in my books about Luteal Phase Defect and am almost 100% sure that is what I have. Oh well, I will have to wait til May til I can see a Fertility Specialist. I did however go out and get some Vitex to try to help me in the meantime. From what I read, it seems to have a pretty good success rate at fixing LPD over time. So FX I guess.


----------



## jrowenj

Haley - PLEASE try and relax.. : ( I will say a prayer for you!

Lisa - Ninja sex!! :ninja: So, if you have LPD does the B6 correct it? It sounds like the B6 has been helping you... I heard the vitex is good for that also. I read up on it a few months ago because I thought maybe I had that. Are you continuing the b6?


----------



## snowflakes120

jrow - Yea, I feel like a walking pill popper. I am taking Prenate, DHA, B6 & Vitex. I am also taking EPO before OV. Good lord, help me. The B6 has def been working to extend my LP. LPD can also cause poor follicule development which I think I have as well bc I usually OV on CD16. However, the one time I got PG - I had a one time only random OV on CD13... Just seems too coincidental to me. So basically from what I read - I will need Clomid to help the follicle... So I have to wait til May or hopefully the Vitex will help. Beware: I am totally self diagnosing via Dr. Google.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa, I hear ya! I am a self diagnosing via Dr Google as well. I had myself on baby aspirin for a while after my mmc... i hate to give you more pills to pop but it says online that it helps with ovulating and egg quality... 

So, you think that part of the LPD is that you ovulate later than cd13/cd14 like "average" women? 

Unfortunately, Dr's say that it is NORMAL for it to take one year to conceive... I was upset when I had my mmc (supposedly due to chromosomal abnormalities) and then the following cycel I had a chemical pregnancy (due to chromosomal abnormalities) and my fucking Dr is like "ehh not to worry, it happens ALL the time and the only reason you KNEW that you had the chemical was because you tested too early..." 

SO, basically you're telling me that it's NORMAL that I had 2 failed pregnancies in a row?? why would two of my eggs have chromosomal abnormalities??? 

Ughhhhh


----------



## jrowenj

I thought you were supposed to extra fertile after a mc... I remember the main thing that helped me get positive after my loss were all the success stories of getting pregnany 2 weeks after their mc... why the hell is it taking me months?? Grrrrrrrrrr...... I got pregnant on the FIRST shot without even trying and now this shit is taking over my fucking liiiiiifeeeeeeeee

Sorry... ok, I feel better... NOT


----------



## snowflakes120

Exactly! That is what kept me going too was that "your extra fertile after a MC". Well sorry, I call BS (at least on my part) I am into Cycle #10 overall and Cycle #4 after the MC. Eh! 

May can't come soon enough! I am probably going to be pretty chill about these next few cycles til then because I basically know that something is wrong and I just need to wait to see the fertility specialist that will actually care and do something about it.


----------



## krystinab

Whew ladies there is a lot going on right now!!!

Lemon- welcome! We are very happy to have you! Hope you get that BFP Sunday. 

Snow- So I told my DR that I self diagonesed myself with a LP defect and she told me that that condition is a theory and "not real" Maybe you have a progesterone diffeciency or something...I dunno...but bware of webmd...just recently I was worried I have MS...I feel like I have every sympotom of every diesese I find online...Im hoping the vitex will help!! 

Haley- I agree with Jrow you should try and relax dont over analyze everything...the other day you said you bbs where getting bigger, I think you are just fine...keep poking at 'em and I promise they will feel sore again:)

Bride - Id go with what the fertilty monitor tells you!! I LOVE your colors sooo springy :) 

threemakefive- I wish I would not have told DH about SMEP...I feel like it stresses him out...he always says.."Im not a machine" and I think uhhh yea you are ...a sperm factory to be exact 

AFM, I started reading Mockingjay last night...I <3 it!! I am officially 9dpo..whoop whoop...feeling good about holding out til 3/7...started feeling PMSey last night which is weried beacuse I usually act like a winey bitch a day or so before AF...we shall see...I keep telling myself its out of my hands...if it happened it happend, if it didnt well it aint going to happen this cycle..

Anywho ladies have a good 20 mins...lol I am sure I will be talking to you again by then :)


----------



## jrowenj

Im bored, frustrated and annoyed... im doing another psychic reading LMAO!

Krystina - can't you test earlier than 3/7?! ughhhh


----------



## Hayaddie

Jaime you are cracking me up!! Let me know what she says... If its April I'm gonna shit my pants!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Im bored, frustrated and annoyed... im doing another psychic reading LMAO!
> 
> Krystina - can't you test earlier than 3/7?! ughhhh

why you doing me like that Jamie... I am trying to be strong...who are you getting a reading from..maybe I will get one too..LOL


----------



## jrowenj

hahaha! Sorry, Krystina!!! 

I went on a psychic online chat... omg, i need a hobby


----------



## mammaspath

Morning ladies!

jaime - how's the psychic reading going? I just sent in one to jenny renny......im just as obsessed as u! lol

im cycle day 10.......wahoo......gonna get sexy tonight with preseed! and pick up some ovulation tests........need some serious baby dust!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> jaime - how's the psychic reading going? I just sent in one to jenny renny......im just as obsessed as u! lol
> 
> im cycle day 10.......wahoo......gonna get sexy tonight with preseed! and pick up some ovulation tests........need some serious baby dust!

HAHAHAH!!! Im glad im not the only crazy person!

Wooooo hooo sexy time

:dust:


----------



## jrowenj

That reading was a BUST!!!! Told me I am having marital problems (uhhhh not that i am aware of) also that I have been having a lot of problems with my mother and my relationship... ummmm again, not that I know of! Unless my DH and Mom hate me and I don't know about it hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> That reading was a BUST!!!! Told me I am having marital problems (uhhhh not that i am aware of) also that I have been having a lot of problems with my mother and my relationship... ummmm again, not that I know of! Unless my DH and Mom hate me and I don't know about it hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

bahahaahaahahahahahaha!!!! Too freaking funny!


----------



## shellideaks

Hi all. 

I have been lurking these past few days, honestly felt too tired to even post! Had 12 hours sleep last night and then had a 2 hour nap after being awake for an hour lol.

Jaime sorry to hear that the witch came but I agree that you shouldn't put it off a month cos of your brothers wedding. If it happens I'm sure he'll be made up for you :) Your reading sounds pretty shit lol. I would of asked for my money back :p

Haley, you're just like me lol. I tested every day until I was past 5 weeks. Now I just test once a week :blush: I'm sure everything is great though, try not to worry :)

Hope all you tww ladies aren't going too mental! There best be some more bfp's around the corner!

AFM I had my early bird appointment last night. It was just an hour long group meeting with a midwife about everything that happens during pregnancy. OH's face was a picture when she was talking about all the different tests I'll have. He's a worrier. MS has properly kicked in too. All I seem to be able to eat is Rice Krispies (which is lucky cos it's all I feel like eating) and I've been drinking tons of milk! Got my booking in appointment on 13 of this month but think I'm gonna call and change the date as it's right when I need to get Max from school :dohh:


----------



## jrowenj

Shelli - Glad everything is going well :hugs: Thanks for updating us!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> That reading was a BUST!!!! Told me I am having marital problems (uhhhh not that i am aware of) also that I have been having a lot of problems with my mother and my relationship... ummmm again, not that I know of! Unless my DH and Mom hate me and I don't know about it hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

you are sooo funny to me...LOL I love it...


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> That reading was a BUST!!!! Told me I am having marital problems (uhhhh not that i am aware of) also that I have been having a lot of problems with my mother and my relationship... ummmm again, not that I know of! Unless my DH and Mom hate me and I don't know about it hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> you are sooo funny to me...LOL I love it...Click to expand...

I am happy that my craziness amuses you! hahaha 

Especially if it helps you get through the 2ww!!!

So, you ALL convinced me not to PREVENT this month! I am not going to "SMEP" per se though... I am just going to have sex every other day from cd 8-18... i am not going to use OPKS and if it happens, it happens! Hollaaaaa!!!


----------



## krystinab

Get it girl :) Yea you are really keeping me going, although I did just order a reading, you are a bad influence LOL I am also being bad and having some coffee, I usually dont drink coffee during my 2ww but I am so damn tired...


----------



## snowflakes120

I saw this pic on another forum and thought of us SMEP ladies! 

https://i41.tinypic.com/x0vfp5.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

OHH!!! Let me know how the reading goes!!!!! I AM a bad influence!!! 

Mmmm coffee! I gave it up entirely until this cycle... now, I will just have a cup a day. I heard it's not bad if you only have a cup!

I was thinking about all those women on the show "i didn't know i was pregnant" and thinking here i am giving up all this stuff for a healthy pregnancy (like coffee) and here these bitches don't know they're pregnant and they eat and driink shit the whole time and then their babies are fine! WTF is up with that?!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> I saw this pic on another forum and thought of us SMEP ladies!
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/x0vfp5.jpg

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## shellideaks

snowflakes120 said:


> I saw this pic on another forum and thought of us SMEP ladies!
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/x0vfp5.jpg

That is amazing lmfao.


----------



## Hayaddie

Shelli! I have been wondering about you! I am soooo glad you are as crazy as me! I tested again today and it was super dark, like darker than the control line so I think I am good now!!! FX'ed!!! 

Krystina.... TEST!! PLEASE!!!

Jaime.... BD'ing every other day from cd8-18 is like SMEP on crack!! You are going to be a baby making machine! woot woot!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Shelli! I have been wondering about you! I am soooo glad you are as crazy as me! I tested again today and it was super dark, like darker than the control line so I think I am good now!!! FX'ed!!!
> 
> Krystina.... TEST!! PLEASE!!!
> 
> Jaime.... BD'ing every other day from cd8-18 is like SMEP on crack!! You are going to be a baby making machine! woot woot!!!!

HAHAHAHAH! OK, maybe i will BD cd 10-16...


----------



## auntylolo

snowflakes120 said:


> I saw this pic on another forum and thought of us SMEP ladies!
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/x0vfp5.jpg

Was just lurking, catching up but had to jump in for this! Awesome!

Krystinab, how can you bare to wait until the 7th?!


----------



## mammaspath

snowflakes120 said:


> I saw this pic on another forum and thought of us SMEP ladies!
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/x0vfp5.jpg

this is freaking awesome! I laughed so loud my mom heard me from downstairs! HILARIOUS!:flower:


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> That reading was a BUST!!!! Told me I am having marital problems (uhhhh not that i am aware of) also that I have been having a lot of problems with my mother and my relationship... ummmm again, not that I know of! Unless my DH and Mom hate me and I don't know about it hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

jaime - how much did you pay for your comedy show? lol:haha:


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> That reading was a BUST!!!! Told me I am having marital problems (uhhhh not that i am aware of) also that I have been having a lot of problems with my mother and my relationship... ummmm again, not that I know of! Unless my DH and Mom hate me and I don't know about it hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> jaime - how much did you pay for your comedy show? lol:haha:Click to expand...

I REFUSE to answer that question! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

F-M-L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hey! I just realized I am in the two week wait til ovulating! :dance:


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Gemma - Hmmm.... I am not too sure... your chart looks like you ovulated at cd18 and since your monitor says that too I would ignore the new crosshairs and put you at 5dpo! Don't stress!!!
> Also, i LOVE your dress!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOOOVE maggie sottero dresses!!! I was between hers and Sophia Tolli... Ahhh I wish i could get married again just so I could wear another beautiful gown!!!
> 
> Haley! Please don't stress! It only matters what the test looked like in the first 10 minutes. Don't worry, love!!! When are they calling you with your bloodwork results?? Did you take another test this morning??? :hugs:

I think I agree with you! I am saying CD18, FF can go screw themselves & to think I paid for VIP access!!:dohh:

Yes Maggie does gorgeous dresses, I have loved hers for years! Sophia Tolli are beautiful too. I had an appointment to try some of her dresses but found my dress as just knew it was the one - after 9 months of looking & trying on every dress in every shop in a 50 miles radius!! ha ha

Now I'm going back to see what the chatter has been about today as just skipped straight to a reply!


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> I saw this pic on another forum and thought of us SMEP ladies!
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/x0vfp5.jpg

Holy crap you stalker- when did you take my picture :blush: BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bride2b

:rofl::rofl:


mrsjoannak said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> I saw this pic on another forum and thought of us SMEP ladies!
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/x0vfp5.jpg
> 
> Holy crap you stalker- when did you take my picture :blush: BWAHAHAHAHAHAClick to expand...


----------



## mrsjoannak

Helllllllllo Ladies! 

Let me just tell you that you are all cracking me up. 

And... now it is my turn. I have seen post after post all from pregnant ladies on this site talking about their MS kicking in... And this whole time I have thought that they were talking about Multiple Sclerosis. Not trying to be insensitive or anything- but I was like Damn, Another one? Maybe I missed the memo and this a site for people with MS? We really need to get busy on a cure. Then the lightbulb came on while I was reading Shelli's post Her MS is kicking in... the rice Krispy Treats are helping... Is that really an effective treatment? OH I SEE NOW!

There ya go. I hope you enjoy that little nugget. 

On another note I have been keeping myself busy today. I have been cooking all day. I have discovered the joys of freezer cooking once again. You can make some really amazing meals and freeze them. This is f-ing fantastic. I just got done cooking Tangy Honey and curry Pork. OMG it smells amazing. Too bad it is about to be frozen for another night. Tonight we are having Spicy peanut Chicken, stir-fry, and steamed rice. If I do not watch out I am going to need maternity pants... and not for the reason I was going for. 

On a sad note that I have cried off and on about through out the day. Our neighbors above us are from India - husband wife and college aged son. They are the most wonderful neighbors I have ever had. They are quiet and loving- they knock on our door with entire meals of their amazing food on a pretty regular basis. Husband went back to india to take care of his father who is terminally ill. She stayed here and has been working and son was working and going to school. Husband has been gone almost a year. She had a bunch of people over last friday. IT WAS LOUD AS CRAP until about 2:00am. We never complained or said a word because 1 - in the 3 years we have lived here the only noise we have ever heard is normal walking and her pounding on her counter while she is cooking.They NEVER have company. 2- they are awesome people and feed us so we forget all about the noise. So 1 time in 3 years is not bad. She brought food to us on Tuesday and left a note apologizing for any inconvenience the noise might have been. Then last night she knocked on the door again. She talked to Mr.J and I walked in late to the conversation. From what I had gathered her FIL had passed. She seemed really sad. I asked her if her husband was going to get to come home and she started crying and waved and walked away. MrJ quickly apologized and said he would fill me in. Turns out her husband had passed away last week from an undetected heart condition. As soon as he told me that I lost it and have been sad about it since. Now trying to figure out what meals I can make for them. 


That is all for me at this time= No BFP yet... Not counting on one either.


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - Ummm the MS thing is HILARIOUS! OMG Freezer meals are the BEST. I haven't frozen a bunch of meals in a while! Good idea! That is sooooo sad about your neighbor : ( I don't like that story at all... ughhh heartbreaking... :hugs:


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> JoAnna - Ummm the MS thing is HILARIOUS! OMG Freezer meals are the BEST. I haven't frozen a bunch of meals in a while! Good idea! That is sooooo sad about your neighbor : ( I don't like that story at all... ughhh heartbreaking... :hugs:

I am still laughing my ass off about the MS thing. How could I have been that dumb? :rofl: 

Have you ever used any recipes from Don't Panic Dinner's in the Freezer? I have the second book and so far I am enjoying it.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> JoAnna - Ummm the MS thing is HILARIOUS! OMG Freezer meals are the BEST. I haven't frozen a bunch of meals in a while! Good idea! That is sooooo sad about your neighbor : ( I don't like that story at all... ughhh heartbreaking... :hugs:
> 
> 
> Have you ever used any recipes from Don't Panic Dinner's in the Freezer? I have the second book and so far I am enjoying it.Click to expand...

no! I gotta check it out!


----------



## krystinab

Ladies, aren't you supposed to be encouraging me...lol I just dont want to see a BFN...I know it will make me super sad :( I figure when I wasnt trying and didnt take a test til CD40 it was a BFP so now I will pretend I am not trying and at least wait til AF is due to take a test...plus Jamie made me sped my HPT money on a reading....LOLOLOL

Snow I love the pik!! Too cute!


----------



## jrowenj

Don't test, Krystina!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

mrsjoannak said:


> Helllllllllo Ladies!
> 
> Let me just tell you that you are all cracking me up.
> 
> And... now it is my turn. I have seen post after post all from pregnant ladies on this site talking about their MS kicking in... And this whole time I have thought that they were talking about Multiple Sclerosis. Not trying to be insensitive or anything- but I was like Damn, Another one? Maybe I missed the memo and this a site for people with MS? We really need to get busy on a cure. Then the lightbulb came on while I was reading Shelli's post Her MS is kicking in... the rice Krispy Treats are helping... Is that really an effective treatment? OH I SEE NOW!
> 
> There ya go. I hope you enjoy that little nugget.
> 
> On another note I have been keeping myself busy today. I have been cooking all day. I have discovered the joys of freezer cooking once again. You can make some really amazing meals and freeze them. This is f-ing fantastic. I just got done cooking Tangy Honey and curry Pork. OMG it smells amazing. Too bad it is about to be frozen for another night. Tonight we are having Spicy peanut Chicken, stir-fry, and steamed rice. If I do not watch out I am going to need maternity pants... and not for the reason I was going for.
> 
> On a sad note that I have cried off and on about through out the day. Our neighbors above us are from India - husband wife and college aged son. They are the most wonderful neighbors I have ever had. They are quiet and loving- they knock on our door with entire meals of their amazing food on a pretty regular basis. Husband went back to india to take care of his father who is terminally ill. She stayed here and has been working and son was working and going to school. Husband has been gone almost a year. She had a bunch of people over last friday. IT WAS LOUD AS CRAP until about 2:00am. We never complained or said a word because 1 - in the 3 years we have lived here the only noise we have ever heard is normal walking and her pounding on her counter while she is cooking.They NEVER have company. 2- they are awesome people and feed us so we forget all about the noise. So 1 time in 3 years is not bad. She brought food to us on Tuesday and left a note apologizing for any inconvenience the noise might have been. Then last night she knocked on the door again. She talked to Mr.J and I walked in late to the conversation. From what I had gathered her FIL had passed. She seemed really sad. I asked her if her husband was going to get to come home and she started crying and waved and walked away. MrJ quickly apologized and said he would fill me in. Turns out her husband had passed away last week from an undetected heart condition. As soon as he told me that I lost it and have been sad about it since. Now trying to figure out what meals I can make for them.
> 
> 
> That is all for me at this time= No BFP yet... Not counting on one either.

I am sorry to hear about your neighbor. I will keep them in my prayers. As for the MS thing...what does it mean????


----------



## mrsjoannak

krystinab said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> helllllllllo ladies!
> 
> Let me just tell you that you are all cracking me up.
> 
> And... Now it is my turn. I have seen post after post all from pregnant ladies on this site talking about their ms kicking in... And this whole time i have thought that they were talking about multiple sclerosis. Not trying to be insensitive or anything- but i was like damn, another one? Maybe i missed the memo and this a site for people with ms? We really need to get busy on a cure. Then the lightbulb came on while i was reading shelli's post her ms is kicking in... The rice krispy treats are helping... Is that really an effective treatment? Oh i see now!
> 
> There ya go. I hope you enjoy that little nugget.
> 
> On another note i have been keeping myself busy today. I have been cooking all day. I have discovered the joys of freezer cooking once again. You can make some really amazing meals and freeze them. This is f-ing fantastic. I just got done cooking tangy honey and curry pork. Omg it smells amazing. Too bad it is about to be frozen for another night. Tonight we are having spicy peanut chicken, stir-fry, and steamed rice. If i do not watch out i am going to need maternity pants... And not for the reason i was going for.
> 
> On a sad note that i have cried off and on about through out the day. Our neighbors above us are from india - husband wife and college aged son. They are the most wonderful neighbors i have ever had. They are quiet and loving- they knock on our door with entire meals of their amazing food on a pretty regular basis. Husband went back to india to take care of his father who is terminally ill. She stayed here and has been working and son was working and going to school. Husband has been gone almost a year. She had a bunch of people over last friday. It was loud as crap until about 2:00am. We never complained or said a word because 1 - in the 3 years we have lived here the only noise we have ever heard is normal walking and her pounding on her counter while she is cooking.they never have company. 2- they are awesome people and feed us so we forget all about the noise. So 1 time in 3 years is not bad. She brought food to us on tuesday and left a note apologizing for any inconvenience the noise might have been. Then last night she knocked on the door again. She talked to mr.j and i walked in late to the conversation. From what i had gathered her fil had passed. She seemed really sad. I asked her if her husband was going to get to come home and she started crying and waved and walked away. Mrj quickly apologized and said he would fill me in. Turns out her husband had passed away last week from an undetected heart condition. As soon as he told me that i lost it and have been sad about it since. Now trying to figure out what meals i can make for them.
> 
> 
> That is all for me at this time= no bfp yet... Not counting on one either.
> 
> i am sorry to hear about your neighbor. I will keep them in my prayers. As for the ms thing...what does it mean????Click to expand...

morning sickness! Lol


----------



## mrsjoannak

Nice new pic Jaime and Mammas!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, JoAnna! The other pic is like 5 years old... I figured I needed to update it. I wanted to put a pic of Kevin (my dh) and I, but there are none where we BOTH look nice... its always ONE of us looks good and the other doesnt! hahaha


----------



## mrsjoannak

annnnnd..... naptime.


----------



## krystinab

AHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH thats too funny I am an idiot...LOL


----------



## jrowenj

Just booked a weekend in Atlantic City for my birthdayyyy wooot woooooott!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Just booked a weekend in Atlantic City for my birthdayyyy wooot woooooott!!!!!!!!!!!!

When's your birthday??? That sounds exciting, which hotel? Oh an i <3 the pik!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Just booked a weekend in Atlantic City for my birthdayyyy wooot woooooott!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When's your birthday??? That sounds exciting, which hotel? Oh an i <3 the pik!Click to expand...

My bday is march 21st! Maybe I will have a bday baby like auntylolo!!!! We have a comp room at harrahs!! We only live 50 minutes away : ) have you been?? I see you're from baltimore. I've always wanted to go there. My brother and his wife just went to the harbour for a weekend for vday!


----------



## krystinab

Yea I really like AC we go at least 1/year! DH gambles and I get massages...lol Yea Baltimore is cool...I grew up in DC but moved up here after about 2 years of dating my honey...I prefer DC over Baltimore any day but since I've been up here for 4 years I claim it....LOL If you ever come down let me know, I can show you some nice spots :)


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Yea I really like AC we go at least 1/year! DH gambles and I get massages...lol Yea Baltimore is cool...I grew up in DC but moved up here after about 2 years of dating my honey...I prefer DC over Baltimore any day but since I've been up here for 4 years I claim it....LOL If you ever come down let me know, I can show you some nice spots :)

Great! Will do! I went to dc for a weekend with my hubby and it was awesome!!!!

Sadly so, we go to AC quiiiite often...hence the free room from losing money gamblinh lol!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Ummm AC sounds amazing and I am super jealous. Our big trip is to the Omaha Zoo in Nebraska in a couple weeks!!! Sounds lame compared to your trip!! Sheesh! But I guess I'm from Missouri so anything is exciting!!


----------



## jrowenj

Ooooo Nebraska sounds......ummmm....funnnn.....lmao!


----------



## Bride2b

Ha ha MrsJ you must have thought why do so many women have multiple sclorosis (sorry cant spell!!), this is very funny!!
Sorry about your neighbour, thats so heartbreaking! I love the idea of making freezer meals, I freeze the odd left over, but actually making a whole batch of stuff is a great idea! Think I'm gonna clear my freezer out and then start some cooking! I'm gonna check out that book too, see if I can get it here!

Nice new avatar Jamie - you are so pretty, your babies are going be beautiful!!

AFM - I think I'm sticking to what FF says with O date as CBFM detects a peak between 24-36 hours before O, so I could have O'd on CD20, which makes me 4 dpo! Blahhh!! So there was me thinking next Fri I should be seeing AF I will probably have to wait until about 12th March!!


----------



## jrowenj

Aww thanks, gemma. Dh and I are completely opposite so I wonder what our baby will look like. He's tall, blonde and blue eyes! 

Ughh that sucks you're only 4dpo!!!hope it flies by!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Afternoon ladies.

Had a bit of a fraught morning today. I woke up with really bad stabbing pains in my right side that wouldn't go. Ended up going to the walk in centre who referred me to an EPU as they were worried it might be an ectopic pregnancy. 

Had a scan and everything is fine, they don't know what the pains are but I honestly don't care now I know that baby is okay. It's measuring at 6 + 3 (I thought not bad being a day out lol).

Circle is the yolk sac and the baby is above it. Little white circle within the baby is it's heartbeat :cloud9:

Hope you're all well, I'm actually in work at the moment but couldn't wait to show you all :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2065.jpg
File size: 95 KB
Views: 7


----------



## krystinab

Good Morning Ladies, 

I am glad your little sticky bean is doing good Shelli :) I hope the pains stop. 

Jamie, remind me not to spend anymore money on readings...LOL this is the second one and it was almost exaclty the same as the first, pregnant in May 2012, girl in Jan 2013. Gail told me I'd have one boy to follow in 2014 but Panrosa said a boy in 2017 and another one in 2012...uhhh...that would make me 36 and 41 there is NO way!!! Im good with the 2014 (33) but after that I was hoping my baby making was over...we shall see...anyway I guess that means I shouldnt test bc AF will be here Wednesday...LOL

oh and HHHHAAAPPPYYY FFFRRRRIIIDDDAAAAYYYY


----------



## jrowenj

Shelli...thanks for the pic!!!!! Your bean looks grrreat!!!!!!!!! Maybe the pains were gas!!!

Krystina, seriously no more readings for us!!!!!!!! Although may is right around the corner!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

This cycle is weirrrd... had the odd old blood spotting Saturday, sunday and tuesday...got af in full effect on Wednesday at like 5am alllll day and then just spotting yesterday and its gooone today...wtf?!


----------



## Hayaddie

That's super weird! Are you taking any extra vitamins or anything??

Soo the doctor called yesterday and said my progesterone levels were excellent and my hcg is right where is should be for 4-5 weeks!!! Ladies I'm having a baby!!!! Whoooohoooo!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Nope...

So exciting, haley!! Cant wait to find out the gender!


----------



## BeverleyLN

i've had weird cycles before Jrow i had once 2 days of clotty bleeding but only when i went to the loo not on a pad?!?! that was the cycle before i fell for my angel baby... don't worry our bodies are strange things! 

Shelli lovin the scan pic! looks just like my little bean did


----------



## jrowenj

Whens your next scan, bev??? Next scan we will prob see the outline of ur beans face!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

HAPPPPPPPPPPY BIRTHDAY JAIME!!!!
I hope you have a great day!


----------



## mrsjoannak

shellideaks said:


> Afternoon ladies.
> 
> Had a bit of a fraught morning today. I woke up with really bad stabbing pains in my right side that wouldn't go. Ended up going to the walk in centre who referred me to an EPU as they were worried it might be an ectopic pregnancy.
> 
> Had a scan and everything is fine, they don't know what the pains are but I honestly don't care know I know that baby is okay. It's measuring at 6 + 3 (I thought not bad being a day out lol).
> 
> Circle is the yolk sac and the baby is above it. Little white circle within the baby is it's heartbeat :cloud9:
> 
> Hope you're all well, I'm actually in work at the moment but couldn't wait to show you all :D


I am glad you got to see your little one and that everything is ok. I agree with Jamie- gas?


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks JoAnna but its not til march 21st! Hehe... 31 years old....kill me!


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks everyone. OH got a bit teary eyed watching it's little heart flicker as he was prepared for the worst. I suppose it could be gas, god knows I've had a lot of it recently :rofl:

Jaime and mammaspath, how pretty are both your new pictures!


----------



## jrowenj

AWwww Shelli that is too sweet that your hubby got choked up!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

So when is the next tester testing? I want to see some BFPs. I took a test today thought there might be a reason I am peeing every hour. I was wrong- well maybe not completely- there is a reason- I am drinking therefore it has to go somewhere. The achy feelings I was previously having have pretty much gone away. Pretty sure this is not the month for me...once again. I had to have O way later than I thought- and we bd pretty much every other day from2/10 to 2/18 so unless last night we made a baby I am pretty sure I am going to be out. I am ready for AF(due 3/9) to just hurry up and get here so that I can get to smepping again. This time I am going to temp, use pre-seed,use geritol, and smep 100% by the book- even if it kills us.


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna- I am going to hold you that that!!! You better BD every other day OR ELSE!!!! Will this be the first time temping??


----------



## jrowenj

PS... Shelli, when is closing on the house???


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> JoAnna- I am going to hold you that that!!! You better BD every other day OR ELSE!!!! Will this be the first time temping??

I temped a few months back. It stressed me the f out. It was so cold here I had my electric blanket on my bed. Freeze to death and get an accurate reading or sleep comfortably all nice and toasty have a bogus reading. It also sucked that there were some mornings my dog would wake up and have to go out RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW no not in 60 seconds so you can temp- RIGHT NOW. So not quite sure how this is going to work,


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> JoAnna- I am going to hold you that that!!! You better BD every other day OR ELSE!!!! Will this be the first time temping??
> 
> I temped a few months back. It stressed me the f out. It was so cold here I had my electric blanket on my bed. Freeze to death and get an accurate reading or sleep comfortably all nice and toasty have a bogus reading. It also sucked that there were some mornings my dog would wake up and have to go out RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW no not in 60 seconds so you can temp- RIGHT NOW. So not quite sure how this is going to work,Click to expand...

Yeah. I did it for the first time in January and I found it VERY helpful to know when I ovulated exactly BUT it was super stressful. I have that thing in my brain that if I KNOW I have to wake up at 6am to temp, my body just would wake me up at 4 (check the clock) 5 (check the clock) 5:30 (check the clock)... etc... so, i had THE WORST nights sleep... especially leading up to AF because I was so excited to take my temp to see if it was staying up!

Sat and talked with Kevin last night and we both decided to let natures take its course this cycle and if it happens and I am due close to my bros wedding than OH WELL! Kev does NOT want to waste another month. He's so sweet... he said i am destined to be a mommy and to not have a baby is a crime! He then went on to say "well, except for when it comes to helping with homework because you're usually mean and make people feel really stupid when they don't know the right answer..." Ahhh... Kevin LOVES those backhanded compliments!


----------



## Beauts

mrsjoannak said:


> So when is the next tester testing? I want to see some BFPs. I took a test today thought there might be a reason I am peeing every hour. I was wrong- well maybe not completely- there is a reason- I am drinking therefore it has to go somewhere. The achy feelings I was previously having have pretty much gone away. Pretty sure this is not the month for me...once again. I had to have O way later than I thought- and we bd pretty much every other day from2/10 to 2/18 so unless last night we made a baby I am pretty sure I am going to be out. I am ready for AF(due 3/9) to just hurry up and get here so that I can get to smepping again. This time I am going to temp, use pre-seed,use geritol, and smep 100% by the book- even if it kills us.

Not sure if I am next, but I am testing on Sunday.


----------



## jrowenj

How ya feelin, Beauts?!


----------



## Bride2b

Oh Sheli your scan is just so cute xxx bet ur so glad to see bubs!

Hayley fab news about your levels chick!

Beauty's I think you are next!! When are you testing Krystina? X


----------



## jrowenj

Another friday night on the couch watching Shark Tank... Snoooozeee


----------



## Beauts

jrowenj said:


> How ya feelin, Beauts?!

Well, I am feeling pregnant...but I am on progesterone and that stuff is hell so I can't take any symptoms seriously...:nope:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Looking forward to hearing results of your test Beauts!!

My first midwives appointment is on Monday and my next scan will be my 12 week scan so only another 3 1/2 weeks!


----------



## shellideaks

Jaime I still have no idea on the house move! We've been pestering the Estate Agents and the Solicitors but still not got a date. Not happy about it cos I wanna move at the beginning of next month and I have to give a months notice. 

I'm glad someone is testing again soon, feels like there's been no new tests for ages lol. FX'd it's positive Beauts! 

Gosh that's all coming around so quickly Bev. Can't believe you'll have your 12 week scan in a few weeks, how awesome is that :D


----------



## jrowenj

Bev i cant belive your almost 9 wks!!!!!!!!!!!

Shelli isnt buying a house so nuts?! I bought mine over summer and it was such a rollercoaster of emotions that when we finally closed, i was more relieved then excited!


----------



## shellideaks

It is, it's so time consuming and now I'm sick of waiting. I wanna have a date so I can start organising and get packing. I'm tempted to let my landlord know now, tell him it will be in about a month and give him a date closer to the time cos the longer I wait to give it, the longer it's gonna take overall! :dohh:


----------



## workinhard

Hi Ladies,
I haven't posted on here in a while and I see there were two more BFP's!!!!!!! That is awesome news!!!! Congratulations. The SMEP plan must really work :thumbup: I got my fx'd for those of you in the tww- I know there will be another BFP soon!!
I followed the plan almost exactly as I was supposed to but I O'd really late (CD 23) and we started on CD 9 so I was getting a little worn out at the end. We did it on the odd days and didn't BD on that very last day. Hopefully the ones leading up to it were enough to catch the eggie.
I tried the Preseed this month a few times- a word of advice- do not use the whole 4 mg in the cooter shooter. I did the first time and my husband said he felt like he was having sex with a jello shot. It made a huge mess too. I found that 2 or 3 mg was plenty. 
So now I'm 4 dpo and no symptoms yet. Although I did just eat an entire box of macaroni and cheese by myself. 
Also I gave up caffeine and alcohol which really sucks- I love coffee and wine!!


----------



## jrowenj

well... my DH cousin just announced shes pregnant via posting a pic on facebook... thanks for fucking up my saturday...


----------



## Beauts

jrowenj said:


> well... my DH cousin just announced shes pregnant via posting a pic on facebook... thanks for fucking up my saturday...

UGH.

My sister in law's 19 year old drug addict sister announced she is due in October with number 3. The 2 she has are put into crisis foster care at least once a month....
What the hell...:cry:


----------



## mrsjoannak

At a bday party but wanted to share the last time I tested Thursday I think? I got a bfn. Not testing again until Wednesday. I have been peeing like a race horse all day. I do not feel like I am drinking enough to justify 50 trips to the bathroom...

Just wanted to share.


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - Woo hooo 8dpo!!!!! ALmost testing time!!!!

JoAnna - So....... symptom???? I can't wait til you test agaiN!!!!

Haley - how ya feeling???? 

Beauts - That is horrible... my bff (who is ttc) and I were just saying yesterday how maybe we should be sluts, drug addicts and unemployed THEN maybe we will get pregnant... this sucks...

Emily - Did you OV yet?!?!?!?!?!?!

Krystina.. did you break down and test??? hehehehehehe

AFM... can't believe i am only 2 days away from cd 8 and from :BD: again! OMG! Went bowling last night with a gf of mine! Thinking I MUST be getting old because I woke up this morning so achey as if I ran a damn marathon last night! I am outta shape!!!

Workinhard - Cooter shooter! hahahaha having sex with jello! hahahaha!!! Thats why i don't use the preseed... i got enough lube as it is! ROTFL!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Beauts Where's your :test: ! I am dying over here.


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Gemma - Woo hooo 8dpo!!!!! ALmost testing time!!!!
> 
> JoAnna - So....... symptom???? I can't wait til you test agaiN!!!!
> 
> Haley - how ya feeling????
> 
> Beauts - That is horrible... my bff (who is ttc) and I were just saying yesterday how maybe we should be sluts, drug addicts and unemployed THEN maybe we will get pregnant... this sucks...
> 
> Emily - Did you OV yet?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Krystina.. did you break down and test??? hehehehehehe
> 
> AFM... can't believe i am only 2 days away from cd 8 and from :BD: again! OMG! Went bowling last night with a gf of mine! Thinking I MUST be getting old because I woke up this morning so achey as if I ran a damn marathon last night! I am outta shape!!!
> 
> Workinhard - Cooter shooter! hahahaha having sex with jello! hahahaha!!! Thats why i don't use the preseed... i got enough lube as it is! ROTFL!!!!




I do not know if the peeing thing was a symptom or not. I did not wake up in the middle of the night- which I expected I would after the day I had. I did wake up before my alarm because I had to pee so bad I hurt. I think I am going to actually going to keep count today just to see if the amount I am drinking equals the trips to the bathroom.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> I do not know if the peeing thing was a symptom or not. I did not wake up in the middle of the night- which I expected I would after the day I had. I did wake up before my alarm because I had to pee so bad I hurt. I think I am going to actually going to keep count today just to see if the amount I am drinking equals the trips to the bathroom.

Sounds good!!!!!!! I forget... when do you "expect" AF?


----------



## Beauts

mrsjoannak said:


> Beauts Where's your :test: ! I am dying over here.

BFn.

Why should this month be any different, right? Ya..I'm feeling sorry for myself. 
I think next cycle I need to take a break from all of the opks and the monitor. I just feel like I need my life back. This is consuming me...it's all I think about. I have to remember that I have a great husband and I do have a life outside of TTC. If we never have any children, what am I going to do? Stop living? It's about time I started being honest with myself and accepting that never having any children might be my reality....and I have to learn to start living my life again...a life that is not centered on TTC.
I am so incredibly sad today. This BFN hit me a little harder than the usual....probably because so many people around me are newly pregnant....and most of them have absolutely no right to be.


----------



## jrowenj

Beauts said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Beauts Where's your :test: ! I am dying over here.
> 
> BFn.
> 
> Why should this month be any different, right? Ya..I'm feeling sorry for myself.
> I think next cycle I need to take a break from all of the opks and the monitor. I just feel like I need my life back. This is consuming me...it's all I think about. I have to remember that I have a great husband and I do have a life outside of TTC. If we never have any children, what am I going to do? Stop living? It's about time I started being honest with myself and accepting that never having any children might be my reality....and I have to learn to start living my life again...a life that is not centered on TTC.
> I am so incredibly sad today. This BFN hit me a little harder than the usual....probably because so many people around me are newly pregnant....and most of them have absolutely no right to be.Click to expand...

This hurts my heart... I am so sorry that you are so sad today... I agree with how this TTC journey is so consuming that you lose yourself in the process... I also agree that we need to focus and remember that we have a lot of blessings in our lives that we tend to forget or take advantage of because we are focusing on the fact that we have no babies... Sometimes I cry to my husband and say exactly that... "I just want the "old me" back... the one before TTC... the one that was happy go lucky and loved her life..." It's hard to STOP thinking about TTC... I think that its a good idea to stop the OPKs and monitor and maybe just have a FUN month of doing things you love and appreciating your husband :hugs:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Beauts said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Beauts Where's your :test: ! I am dying over here.
> 
> BFn.
> 
> Why should this month be any different, right? Ya..I'm feeling sorry for myself.
> I think next cycle I need to take a break from all of the opks and the monitor. I just feel like I need my life back. This is consuming me...it's all I think about. I have to remember that I have a great husband and I do have a life outside of TTC. If we never have any children, what am I going to do? Stop living? It's about time I started being honest with myself and accepting that never having any children might be my reality....and I have to learn to start living my life again...a life that is not centered on TTC.
> I am so incredibly sad today. This BFN hit me a little harder than the usual....probably because so many people around me are newly pregnant....and most of them have absolutely no right to be.Click to expand...

I am sorry. When do you expect AF? I know what you mean about it consuming you. :hugs: I hope you feel better today. You should do something for you today.


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know if the peeing thing was a symptom or not. I did not wake up in the middle of the night- which I expected I would after the day I had. I did wake up before my alarm because I had to pee so bad I hurt. I think I am going to actually going to keep count today just to see if the amount I am drinking equals the trips to the bathroom.
> 
> Sounds good!!!!!!! I forget... when do you "expect" AF?Click to expand...



HA HA I "expect" AF March 9.


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Gemma - Woo hooo 8dpo!!!!! ALmost testing time!!!!
> 
> JoAnna - So....... symptom???? I can't wait til you test agaiN!!!!
> 
> Haley - how ya feeling????
> 
> Beauts - That is horrible... my bff (who is ttc) and I were just saying yesterday how maybe we should be sluts, drug addicts and unemployed THEN maybe we will get pregnant... this sucks...
> 
> Emily - Did you OV yet?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Krystina.. did you break down and test??? hehehehehehe
> 
> AFM... can't believe i am only 2 days away from cd 8 and from :BD: again! OMG! Went bowling last night with a gf of mine! Thinking I MUST be getting old because I woke up this morning so achey as if I ran a damn marathon last night! I am outta shape!!!
> 
> Workinhard - Cooter shooter! hahahaha having sex with jello! hahahaha!!! Thats why i don't use the preseed... i got enough lube as it is! ROTFL!!!!

No o for me yet...glad I didn't yesterday bc we didn't get to bd :( oh is sick and our car broke it will cost too much to fix so we have to get a new car...grrr stressful day but we will bd tonight and take another opk...looks like another long cycle for me...maybe ill o when u do lol


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Gemma - Woo hooo 8dpo!!!!! ALmost testing time!!!!
> 
> JoAnna - So....... symptom???? I can't wait til you test agaiN!!!!
> 
> Haley - how ya feeling????
> 
> Beauts - That is horrible... my bff (who is ttc) and I were just saying yesterday how maybe we should be sluts, drug addicts and unemployed THEN maybe we will get pregnant... this sucks...
> 
> Emily - Did you OV yet?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Krystina.. did you break down and test??? hehehehehehe
> 
> AFM... can't believe i am only 2 days away from cd 8 and from :BD: again! OMG! Went bowling last night with a gf of mine! Thinking I MUST be getting old because I woke up this morning so achey as if I ran a damn marathon last night! I am outta shape!!!
> 
> Workinhard - Cooter shooter! hahahaha having sex with jello! hahahaha!!! Thats why i don't use the preseed... i got enough lube as it is! ROTFL!!!!
> 
> No o for me yet...glad I didn't yesterday bc we didn't get to bd :( oh is sick and our car broke it will cost too much to fix so we have to get a new car...grrr stressful day but we will bd tonight and take another opk...looks like another long cycle for me...maybe ill o when u do lolClick to expand...

i HATE car trouble... ughhhh nothing like an unexpected EXPENSIVE cost... blehh... I have another 8 days before I O! I hope you O earlier than that!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Beauts I feel for you hun, but dont think you are alone, I think the feeling of TTC consuming every waking minute is very common. Its all I think about all day, everyday! Its all I have thought about since I lost my baby, even that night in hospital after I delivered him I just thought about trying again. Not because I didnt feel love for him - I absolutely love him to bits & got that whole unconditional love thing even thought he was born sleeping. I just want to be a mamma :cry:. You never know by taking things easy it'll probably happen! I decided to stop EVERYTHING I was doing as I thought well I'm not going to try anymore, the wedding is too close to have a baby now & that very month bfp. I am 100% sure it was because I chilled & stopped trying so hard.

I took a bit of time off BnB last week & it helped me so much. I love the support on here, but I start obsessing over everything & want all you ladies to get bfps that I am on here all the time, then I read stuff I should & shouldnt be doing or symptoms I should or shouldnt be having & its a total head fuck!!!

Remember your now out until that bitch gets you xx


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies...I hope everyone had a nice weekend.

Beauts sorry to hear you got a BFN, I completly understand how you feel its really tough when you want someting so badly and for whatever reason it doesnt happen when YOU want it to happen. A few months ago I was feeling the same way, so I just took a break. Really chilled, enjoyed my honey, visited my sister and just let the old Krystina come back...have a good time being you and letting yourself reboot 

AFM, I have still not tested...I feel AF right around the corner...bummer...plus I keep crying about everything which a clear sign AF is coming...maybe my readings are right...LOL I wont see my BFP til May...boy that seems like a long way away.


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina - when will you test? Or are you waiting to see if AF shows??

This thread has been so quiet this weekend!! 

JoAnna, waiting to hear your pee count!!!

8:00 sunday night and I'm already dreading work tomorrow!!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Krystina - when will you test? Or are you waiting to see if AF shows??
> 
> This thread has been so quiet this weekend!!
> 
> JoAnna, waiting to hear your pee count!!!
> 
> 8:00 sunday night and I'm already dreading work tomorrow!!

Girl I have been so busy this weekend...I am going to test wednesday morning with some internet cheapies...I hope I get a BFP but am not betting on it...we shall see...what cycle day are you? Have you started SMEP'in?


----------



## jrowenj

I'm only on cd 6!!!! Two more days until Smep!! Although DH can't wait that long so probably gonna BD tomorrow!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Krystina - when will you test? Or are you waiting to see if AF shows??
> 
> This thread has been so quiet this weekend!!
> 
> JoAnna, waiting to hear your pee count!!!
> 
> 8:00 sunday night and I'm already dreading work tomorrow!!

Ok so I did not keep an accurate count but I started off the day pretty slow and then in the afternoon it kicked into high gear. Still not sure if it is a true symptom or not. We will see as I said I am not testing again until Wednesday and AF not sue until 3/9.


----------



## mammaspath

hi girlies!

beauts - So sorry about your sad day! 

shelli - your picture is so pretty!

mrsj - i hope you get a bfp when you test!

bev - cant wait for 3 more weeks!

jAIME - Um Im sharktank addict! i tivo since i work all the fing time! i was at work all weekend!

afm - just getting all kinds of sexy time in! using preseed is kinda weird but im trying tc so hard! I did two readings and they both said bfp in april so im trying to prove them wrong! im getting excited for the dreadfull tww soon!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! Took a weekend off! We went to Atlanta to visit with some friends. Really enjoyed ourselves!

CD10 today which means sexy time and I start my OPK's. Gotta run to the store to stock up on lunch today.


----------



## jrowenj

Mammas almost ovulatng time for you!!!!!! 
Hope the psychics are wrong and we get our bfp in march!

Lisa, happy smep!!!!!!

So... my dh wants a baby sobad that hes been secretly keeping track of mycycle! Last night he leans over and says "so.....10 days til you ovulate....." omggggg im kinda mortified! Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Happy 5 weeks, haley!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

contemplating if I should do OPKs this month...


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! Happy Monday. So my temp dropped this morning, expecting AF anyday now...I got the clomid rx filled, going to try it for the next 3 cycles...DH is TOTALLY against using it but I figure, my body my choice!! 

Jrow I think you should use the OPK's, just so you can be sure. Do you temp too?

Beaut, how are you today?

Snow, how was the weather in ATL?

mammaspath, it looks like that there will be 2 BFP in April!! Jamie is also getting a BPF next month too (based on three readings)!! I think yall will conceive this month and see you BFP in early April..


----------



## jrowenj

Sorry about the temp drop, Krystina... I hate the stupid witch!!!! What is the deal with Clomid?? I don't know anything about it... what does it do??

I am not sure about the OPK's because I was trying to NTNP this month and just have sex every other day because of the whole brother's wedding crap... and see if it "just happens"


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Sorry about the temp drop, Krystina... I hate the stupid witch!!!! What is the deal with Clomid?? I don't know anything about it... what does it do??
> 
> I am not sure about the OPK's because I was trying to NTNP this month and just have sex every other day because of the whole brother's wedding crap... and see if it "just happens"

The clomid is supposed to induce O, I know that I am O'ing but I dont think a little help would hurt. "It works similarly to estrogen, a female hormone that causes eggs to develop in the ovaries and be released". NIH My honey is worried about twins but the twin rate is soooo low...I think there's a natural clomid out there but I have to look it up


----------



## BeverleyLN

Beauts so sorry your feeling down hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Sorry about the temp drop krystina FXed for next month!

Jrow I think you should stick with ntnp this cycle and see what happens! You never know without the opks it might take a bit of stress away!

Snow get to BDing!!!!!!!!!

AFM had my midwives appointment and all went well (I'm low risk yay!) until it came to taking my bloods..... Nada nothing!!!!! Left arm a drop and right arm nothing!!! Had DH with me but now I have to go to the hospital tomorrow and he has work, if they can't get any from my arm tomorrow they'll have to take it from my hand


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Happy 5 weeks, haley!!!!!

Thanks lady!!!! Guess what... It's March!!!! Your BFP month!!! Yay!!!!!! 

How is everyone else?!? I tried to take the weekend off! So I am kind of glad it's Monday! Lol

Afm: my nips are super sensitive and ive been having the CRAZIEST dreams!! That's about all for my symptoms! Ultra sound next Tuesday!


----------



## Hayaddie

Bev that is great that you are low risk!! Make sure you drink a ton of water before you give blood again!


----------



## Bride2b

Krystina 'soy isoflavones' is natures clomid. I took it 3 months before then stopped & got my BFP! I took it this month too & had awesome o pains & I actually o'd a bit earlier that last month too! 

Afm- my temp dropped too this morning! I did have a crappy night sleep as its so bloody windy here, & tested about 45 mins earlier today as I'm back at work now after some time off due to losing Bertie. I dunno if these caused the drop or what.. Just gotta wait n c if AF arrives,which I am sure she will, so will have to try even harder next month!x


----------



## Bride2b

I mean I temped about 45 mins earlier! My head is cucked after a day at work!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Your US Is so soon hayaddie! You should see what I did it's beautiful!

Will be drinking as much water as possible over the next 12-24 hours! Need to get that blood pumping!


----------



## Bride2b

Fucked!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> contemplating if I should do OPKs this month...

Jaime if you don't do OPK... what will you pee on? :rofl:


----------



## krystinab

Bride2b said:


> Krystina 'soy isoflavones' is natures clomid. I took it 3 months before then stopped & got my BFP! I took it this month too & had awesome o pains & I actually o'd a bit earlier that last month too!
> 
> Afm- my temp dropped too this morning! I did have a crappy night sleep as its so bloody windy here, & tested about 45 mins earlier today as I'm back at work now after some time off due to losing Bertie. I dunno if these caused the drop or what.. Just gotta wait n c if AF arrives,which I am sure she will, so will have to try even harder next month!x

Bride, maybe I should do that instead of the clomid. Where can I find it? Are the side effects the same?


----------



## jrowenj

Bev, glad your appt went well other than the no blood...what a pain!

Haley, cant wait to see your ultrasound! Your riight, its march... my bday and hopefully my bfp month!!!!!!!!!

Gemma, hoping your temp drop is due to sleep patterns!

Joanna...i think i may wean myself off of my pee stick addiction and not pee on anything!!!!!!

Started my low carb diet today which should keep my mind off ttc because it involves a shit load of cooking and food prep!!!! Lose 10 lbs and get pregnant would be a great 31st bday present!!!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Bev, glad your appt went well other than the no blood...what a pain!
> 
> Haley, cant wait to see your ultrasound! Your riight, its march... my bday and hopefully my bfp month!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gemma, hoping your temp drop is due to sleep patterns!
> 
> Joanna...i think i may wean myself off of my pee stick addiction and not pee on anything!!!!!!
> 
> Started my low carb diet today which should keep my mind off ttc because it involves a shit load of cooking and food prep!!!! Lose 10 lbs and get pregnant would be a great 31st bday present!!!!!!!

Girl thats what I want too...a BFP for my 31st birthday (which is 5/15) Good luck on the new diet....I need to loose a few inches myself!!


----------



## krystinab

Bride2b said:



> Krystina 'soy isoflavones' is natures clomid. I took it 3 months before then stopped & got my BFP! I took it this month too & had awesome o pains & I actually o'd a bit earlier that last month too!
> 
> Afm- my temp dropped too this morning! I did have a crappy night sleep as its so bloody windy here, & tested about 45 mins earlier today as I'm back at work now after some time off due to losing Bertie. I dunno if these caused the drop or what.. Just gotta wait n c if AF arrives,which I am sure she will, so will have to try even harder next month!x

How do you take the soy isoflavones? Like whats the doasge? If my DR gave me 100 mg of clomid, how much of the soy should I take?


----------



## Bride2b

I can't remember if you take double soy. The idea is you take it eg cd2-6, cd 3-7, cd4-8, or 5-9. The best way is start at a lower dosage then increase it. I took it 3-7 & started on 130 mg, 160mg, 160 mg, 180 mg then 200 mg. there is a good thread on here that's got lots of info. You can get headaches so it's best to take it before bed as then you don't seem to get them. You should only take them for 3 months in a row as they can cause cysts. You can get them most places like health shops, I got mine off amazon. Does that help? I'm gonna take them next month as well as it helps ripen the eggs up to be nice & strong x


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Bev, glad your appt went well other than the no blood...what a pain!
> 
> Haley, cant wait to see your ultrasound! Your riight, its march... my bday and hopefully my bfp month!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gemma, hoping your temp drop is due to sleep patterns!
> 
> Joanna...i think i may wean myself off of my pee stick addiction and not pee on anything!!!!!!
> 
> Started my low carb diet today which should keep my mind off ttc because it involves a shit load of cooking and food prep!!!! Lose 10 lbs and get pregnant would be a great 31st bday present!!!!!!!
> 
> Girl thats what I want too...a BFP for my 31st birthday (which is 5/15) Good luck on the new diet....I need to loose a few inches myself!!Click to expand...

Its gonna happen!


----------



## Bride2b

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html

This is the link to the soy thread x

I have a load of cm???why?


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime we can share dinner idea lol we are on low carb diet too just started bk up lost 70 or so year and half ago on it...gained 15 bk when mc happened gotta get it bk.off :) and I bet ill get ur birthday wish :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Jaime we can share dinner idea lol we are on low carb diet too just started bk up lost 70 or so year and half ago on it...gained 15 bk when mc happened gotta get it bk.off :) and I bet ill get ur birthday wish :)

I lost 20 lbs last year and gained 23 lbs after my mmc!!! I have some GREAT recipes!!!! We definitely need to exchange some!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Here is the deal. When I got pregnant with my son I was working in the heat and I drank sooooooo much water because I had an unquenchable thirst. Because I drank a lot I peed a lot. Never thought I was pregnant. Then I was and HOLY CRAP. Was not expecting that...

I have been peeing a lot and I have been really thirsty. I have been drinking at least 2L of water a day for the past 3 days and peeing like a damn race horse. 

New development- today I helped a friend carry a 15 or so pound box and I got a sharp pain in my low abdomen. Like way low. Only on the left side. It continued off and on today. MrJ was off today so we all had family bowling day. That made it worse. Now it is off and on. 

I took a test against my better judgment. It was from 50 millionth urine (that I am sure was pure water as it was as clear as it was when I drank it)... The only time my pee has any color at all is fmu... so it may be my best bet I know. BFN...

So my question is should I test again in the morning or wait until wednesday? AF due around 3/9


----------



## threemakefive

mrsjoannak said:


> Here is the deal. When I got pregnant with my son I was working in the heat and I drank sooooooo much water because I had an unquenchable thirst. Because I drank a lot I peed a lot. Never thought I was pregnant. Then I was and HOLY CRAP. Was not expecting that...
> 
> I have been peeing a lot and I have been really thirsty. I have been drinking at least 2L of water a day for the past 3 days and peeing like a damn race horse.
> 
> New development- today I helped a friend carry a 15 or so pound box and I got a sharp pain in my low abdomen. Like way low. Only on the left side. It continued off and on today. MrJ was off today so we all had family bowling day. That made it worse. Now it is off and on.
> 
> I took a test against my better judgment. It was from 50 millionth urine (that I am sure was pure water as it was as clear as it was when I drank it)... The only time my pee has any color at all is fmu... so it may be my best bet I know. BFN...
> 
> So my question is should I test again in the morning or wait until wednesday? AF due around 3/9

Id say tomorrow....then just wait it out til after af is due...if u r u have a good.chance for positive tomorrow...night time potty breaks were always my first sign :)


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - I would test tomorrow morning... the early hpts say you have a good chance of knowing 5 days before your period is due... so, tomorrow morning should work!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Tested. BFN. What the hell. Maybe next month.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry about the BFN MrsJ. Your not out til the witch comes though.

Bride - Your chart is looking mighty good I might say!! Love the dip at 9dpo!! Fx for you!! When you gonna test girl??!!

Krystina - As soon as we got out of the car the tornado sirens were wailling so we had to take basement/garage cover for about an hour. Other than that - weather was a bit on the cooler side. 

Addie - Hooray on a seed!!

I want a BFP BEFORE my B-day!! I turn 32 on 4/14!! Basically I have this cycle and 1 more!! This coincides with my dream of having MY baby to hold on Christmas Day this year!! Getting down to the wire. 

We kinda derailed from SMEP. We didn't end up BDing yesterday which was CD10 - I guess we will make up for it tonight and BD odd days or maybe we will take 2 days off again and get back on evens. This month we're kinda just taking it easy and going to BD whenever the mood strikes instead of it being so planned out. Ya know? 

Also, I totally made a 2nd opinion appt. I go tomorrow at 8:30am. This new OBGYN's professional interests include Infertility - which he listed 1st. So I really hope he knows his stuff. I just really want someone to take my concerns to heart. I really would like bloodwork or Clomid or even a referral to the RE. 

Hubby and I joined a Kick Ball team!! I am excited!! :happydance:


----------



## krystinab

Snow that sounds scarry! I am gald you were ok! 

MrsJ, Sorry about the BFN I know it sucks to see them :( It will happen soon :)

Jrow I feel you on the weight gain after the mmc, between the little bit of weight I picked up during pregnancy and beign depressed I gained a good 11 lbs...and not in the right places either. But with swimsuit time quickly approaching I am working my tail off to loose some inches.


AFM, AF arrived this morning, right on time...not happy about it but I am proud of myself for not testing. I wasnt a manaic like I usually am :) I just hopes this happens soon...Goodness gracious, I wish there were a pregnancy easy button...lol


----------



## Bride2b

I've gained weight too! boo!!!!!! I just cant get my arse in gear to not sack in the evening! I know I must stop as thats a slippery road!! Please encourage me to lose weight!!!!

I feel really emotional so I am sure af is just around the corner, which makes me even more emotional!!!!!!!! booooo hoooooo!


----------



## Bride2b

Ps I'm not going to test but just wait for AF to show!


----------



## krystinab

Bride2b said:
 

> Ps I'm not going to test but just wait for AF to show!

im very proud of you! :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - OMG THat tornado warning sounds crazy! We had a hurricane in NJ in August and people were going CRAZY (i guess bc its an unusual occurance) and the tornado warning came on tv and my DH and I hid in a closet! HAHAHAHAH :rofl: hahahahaha I was freaking out! LMAOOOO!!!! On a serious note. I am so happy that you have your second opinion tomorrow morning!!!! I reeeaaallly hope you get some answers!! I agree with wanting a baby for Christmas!!! What a PERFECT Christmas, right?!?! 

Gemma - I will encourage you to lose weight! Get your booty off the couch and put down the potato chips!!! hhahahahaha!!! When is AF due??? 

Krystina - sorry that stupid witch got you!!!

me... on cd8 and supposed to start smep but its kinda early and DH is still recovering from his sore knee so we may start cd 10!


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - you're still a few days away from AF... don't worry!


----------



## krystinab

Thanks jrow...I am sure we will all get our BFP soon...are you supposed to conceieve in March and get a BFP in April or concieve in April? (based on your readings)


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa I really hope you get answers and some sort of plan to move forward with ttc tomorrow, good luck!

I dont really know when af is due as my last cycle was so weird! Also I have to keep in mind I may only be 8 dpo & not 10 dpo depending on when I did O. I would rather wait it out for AF than get a shitty negative test!


----------



## Hayaddie

Shelli!?!?!?! Are you alive?? I need an update! 

Krystina I am sorry that biotch got you but I am soooo proud you were awesome with not testing like a mad woman!!!

As for working out.... has anyone used like a yoga DVD??? I think I want to find one! Recommendations?!?!


----------



## shellideaks

Yes, I'm alive! All is fine, there is nothing to update on haha. 

I can honestly say I've not done any working out since becoming pregnant :blush:


----------



## mammaspath

Hayaddie said:


> Shelli!?!?!?! Are you alive?? I need an update!
> 
> Krystina I am sorry that biotch got you but I am soooo proud you were awesome with not testing like a mad woman!!!
> 
> As for working out.... has anyone used like a yoga DVD??? I think I want to find one! Recommendations?!?!

i use p90x yoga.......um love it! But its not for pregnancy im sure........try google! LOL:flower:


----------



## threemakefive

Snow so glad u r getting another opinion....and glad everyone is well :)
Afm cd 18...bd last night and I have been using opks...I always get a faint line...but I'm sure todays is a bit wider of a line and a bit darker(hard to tell when other ones have dried and this one is fresh lol ive never kept them to compare all month lol ) so I am praying that means I will get a dark opk tomorrow :) I've never seen a pos. Opk lol so ya that's about it on my end :)


----------



## mammaspath

Say hello to my LH surge! ohhhh ya!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ov2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jrowenj

Goooooo mammas!!!!!!!! Did you bd last night


----------



## threemakefive

Wooohooo Mamaspath :)


----------



## Hayaddie

Get to gettin it Mammas!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

mammaspath said:


> Say hello to my LH surge! ohhhh ya!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance: woop woop


----------



## jrowenj

Sadly so, i wish i were in the tww... im bored!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Sadly so, i wish i were in the tww... im bored!

I must admit your pre O time is not that exciting....lol Dont worry you will be in you tww soon...

Afm, im trying to get my game plan together for this smep which is coming up soon. Thinking I won't remind dh when were supposed to bd...don't want him to feel like a sperm machine (even tho he is)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Ladies!

krystina sorry the witch turned up but good on you for not testing! amazing you have so much patience!

Bride if you can hold out you're amazing too! keep positive!

MrsJ sorry bout the BFN how many dpo are you?

Jrow i think it wouldn't matter if you missed CD 8, GL this month i've got my FXed for you 

Mamas HORRAYYYYY!!! hope you got to BDing! FXed you caught that eggy

Snow i'm so happy that you have another app let us know how it goes! GL!!

3make5 hope you get your surge soon! be on the look out for OV pains 

Hayaddie, Shelli, Lovebot and KJT hope you are all doing good! i'm naughty and haven't done any type of exercise at all!! once i get into the second tri and the warmer weather comes i am going to take up some light walking and build it up as much as possible try and get my body prepared for D Day!
Went to my hospital and the lady manage to get my bloods no problem so i'm happy!


----------



## jrowenj

Bev - Glad your appt went well!!! Happy 9 weeks!!!

Lisa - Good luck this morning at your appt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Lisa I am so glad you are getting to see a different doc. I hope you get answers today. 

Bev- I have no idea how many dpo I am. Never got a true positive on OPK and when they were dark it did not coincide with my O pains or EWCM. According to the calendar I can expect AF 3/9 so I am pretty much calling this month a no and ready for MARCH!

Jaime- you will be in the 2ww before you know it! The crystal ball says this is your month!

Haley- I did prenatal water aerobics. WONDERFUL! How you feelin?

Lolo,Shelli, and Bev- Hope things are going well!

Krystina- sorry Af got you - I am next. March will be our month.

Mammas- bow chicky wow wow. :thumbup: Get after it!

Did I leave anyone out?

I am still thinking that my bfn is accurate. I have had no other signs of AF or preg. Peeing a lot... BUT I am drinking a ton. 

Ready to get back to smepping.


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - If you say it's in my crystal ball than I believe you!!!
ARe you gonna test again or wait for 3/9 to come???


----------



## snowflakes120

Well ladies, I am back from my new OBGYN appt. Talk about a world of difference. This OBGYN spent 45 minutes talking with me about everything. He knew exactly what he was talking about. Went over my charts with a fine tooth comb which he said I got an A+ on and said multiple times that my charts are very consistent and some of the best. He did diagnose me with Luteal Phase Defect just as I suspected that I have. 

He gave me the option of either Clomid or the Progesterone. Which I found to be a tough decision. Since I am already CD12 it is too late for the Clomid this cycle. What I decided was that I will do the progesterone this cycle. I have Crinone to help and am scared to bring the RX in to see how much my co-pay is though. It's going to be either $60 or $100. Ouch. Then I have to go into his office before CD5 to get checked for cysts and then I will go to the Clomid and drop the progesterone. I felt the Clomid was a better as it will address both an ovulation or LPD issue and should be cheaper than the progesterone. I hope I made the right choice.


----------



## jrowenj

lisa - that is GREAT NEWS!!!! So, this little bambino is right around the corner :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Well ladies, I am back from my new OBGYN appt. Talk about a world of difference. This OBGYN spent 45 minutes talking with me about everything. He knew exactly what he was talking about. Went over my charts with a fine tooth comb which he said I got an A+ on and said multiple times that my charts are very consistent and some of the best. He did diagnose me with Luteal Phase Defect just as I suspected that I have.
> 
> He gave me the option of either Clomid or the Progesterone. Which I found to be a tough decision. Since I am already CD12 it is too late for the Clomid this cycle. What I decided was that I will do the progesterone this cycle. I have Crinone to help and am scared to bring the RX in to see how much my co-pay is though. It's going to be either $60 or $100. Ouch. Then I have to go into his office before CD5 to get checked for cysts and then I will go to the Clomid and drop the progesterone. I felt the Clomid was a better as it will address both an ovulation or LPD issue and should be cheaper than the progesterone. I hope I made the right choice.

sooo happy for you!! what mg of clomid did he give you?


----------



## snowflakes120

krystinab said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I am back from my new OBGYN appt. Talk about a world of difference. This OBGYN spent 45 minutes talking with me about everything. He knew exactly what he was talking about. Went over my charts with a fine tooth comb which he said I got an A+ on and said multiple times that my charts are very consistent and some of the best. He did diagnose me with Luteal Phase Defect just as I suspected that I have.
> 
> He gave me the option of either Clomid or the Progesterone. Which I found to be a tough decision. Since I am already CD12 it is too late for the Clomid this cycle. What I decided was that I will do the progesterone this cycle. I have Crinone to help and am scared to bring the RX in to see how much my co-pay is though. It's going to be either $60 or $100. Ouch. Then I have to go into his office before CD5 to get checked for cysts and then I will go to the Clomid and drop the progesterone. I felt the Clomid was a better as it will address both an ovulation or LPD issue and should be cheaper than the progesterone. I hope I made the right choice.
> 
> sooo happy for you!! what mg of clomid did he give you?Click to expand...

I am doing Crinone Progesterone this cycle starting at 3dpo. I have to go back between CD1-CD5 for the check on the Ovarian Cysts - he will write the RX for Clomid then.

I really hope so Jaime!!


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa this is excellent news that someone has finally taken notice & are getting you sorted! I bet you feel a weigh has been lifted from your shoulders!

Mammas - awesome opk hun!! Good luck xx

Hi all.....hope your all ok? xx


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - how ya feelin???? your temp looks good, but i noticed they were circled... so, not really sure what to expect??


----------



## mammaspath

Hi ladies! 

jamie -no i didn't bd the night before i got a positive opk.........but i did it last night!!!!

thanks for all the support - i really hope i catch the eggy! 

so i got another blazing positive opk this morning - how long will they stay positive? im gonna be a pee-aholic this month i just know it!


----------



## jrowenj

mammas - those things stay positive for God knows how long in certain women... i would stop testing! Ask Hayaddie about that last month! hahahahahahaha


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG. It's my lucky day. Positive OPK today!!!! I am OVing early!! We are so BDing tonight after the movies - we are going to see 21 Jump Street. We BD'd last night after not BDing since Saturday AM. Hope lots of those swimmers are happy and waiting.


----------



## krystinab

snow & mamma, I hope you catch those eggs! :spermy::sex: 

mamma- your opk should go - in 2 days or so. you probably caught the beginning and the end of your surge. look at peeonastick.com its expained there.

Jrow- how's hubbys leg doing? got any plans for the weekend?


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> JoAnna - If you say it's in my crystal ball than I believe you!!!
> ARe you gonna test again or wait for 3/9 to come???

I am going to wait. No sence in wasting money on hpts. Since my 2ww began I have peed on 10opk and 6hpt. So I am going to cool it for a while.


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Well ladies, I am back from my new OBGYN appt. Talk about a world of difference. This OBGYN spent 45 minutes talking with me about everything. He knew exactly what he was talking about. Went over my charts with a fine tooth comb which he said I got an A+ on and said multiple times that my charts are very consistent and some of the best. He did diagnose me with Luteal Phase Defect just as I suspected that I have.
> 
> He gave me the option of either Clomid or the Progesterone. Which I found to be a tough decision. Since I am already CD12 it is too late for the Clomid this cycle. What I decided was that I will do the progesterone this cycle. I have Crinone to help and am scared to bring the RX in to see how much my co-pay is though. It's going to be either $60 or $100. Ouch. Then I have to go into his office before CD5 to get checked for cysts and then I will go to the Clomid and drop the progesterone. I felt the Clomid was a better as it will address both an ovulation or LPD issue and should be cheaper than the progesterone. I hope I made the right choice.


Wow would you look at that! You found a doctor that listens! Are you happy you got your answers? I am excited for you. :happydance: It won't be too long before you have a little baby and all of this hard work will have been totally worth it!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Mammas and Jamie- I was totally going to make a joke about haley peeing on every OPK in a tri-state area. But hey maybe you can look at it this way- Haley's stayed positive for a long time- PROBABLY LONGER THAN SHE LET US BELIEVE -because we teased her so much :rofl: and she got knocked up! So there ya go. Maybe it can be a good sign. 

Lisa they say that stress can jack up your O time- Maybe all you needed was to go to a supportive doctor that would actually help you! Now that weight has been lifted off your shoulders and you can GET.IT.ON.


----------



## Bride2b

Oh yay Lisa, lets hope this is a really good sign, sneeky O crept up and you have BD with perfection!!!!

I've not slept well the last few nights, so logged it on FF, I've been awake during the night for the last 3 nights and not been able to get back to sleep. I should get AF tomorrow I would imagine as before my BFP I had a LP of 12 days...which would make tomorrow 12 dpo. But I know because my body was been so out of sink it may not happen. I am convinced I will get af! I am usually so positive but I think I am so scared about getting my hopes up as I just cant cope with not being pregnant anymore! I sound like a loony!!! I've been feeling quite emotional & feel I need a good cry to get it out my system! So I know af must be coming for me to feel like this, or I am emotional as I dont want her to come!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa!! OMG! Ovulating early?!?! I BET YOU A MILLION DOLLARS THAT YOU GET PREGNANT THIS MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I agree with JoAnna... i BET that because you knew you were going to the Dr this month that your cycle is AH-MAH-ZING!!!!!!!

JoAnna - HILARIOUS about Haley!!! I was thinking the same thing as you about how she was positive for so long and freaking out and then she got knocked up... (biotch) hahaha!!!!

Krystina - 

Hubbys knee is doing SO MUCH BETTER! THAAAANK God because as of today, I haven't gotten any ass in TWENTY FOUR FUCKING DAYS!!! I actually just "sexted" him to let him know that I dont give a shit about his knee and he BETTER BANG ME TONIGHT! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spring is in the air ladies... and i do believe this nice weather brings on the babieeesss!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Lisa!! OMG! Ovulating early?!?! I BET YOU A MILLION DOLLARS THAT YOU GET PREGNANT THIS MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I agree with JoAnna... i BET that because you knew you were going to the Dr this month that your cycle is AH-MAH-ZING!!!!!!!
> 
> JoAnna - HILARIOUS about Haley!!! I was thinking the same thing as you about how she was positive for so long and freaking out and then she got knocked up... (biotch) hahaha!!!!
> 
> Krystina -
> 
> Hubbys knee is doing SO MUCH BETTER! THAAAANK God because as of today, I haven't gotten any ass in TWENTY FOUR FUCKING DAYS!!! I actually just "sexted" him to let him know that I dont give a shit about his knee and he BETTER BANG ME TONIGHT! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Spring is in the air ladies... and i do believe this nice weather brings on the babieeesss!!!!

Jamie - YOU ARE KILLING ME!

I told my friend Mary last night that I can not watch the voice anymore (not only because I gave up secular music for lent) because I have been have DIRTY DIRTY DIRTY dreams about Adam Levine and Blake Shelton... AT.THE.SAME.TIME. :blush: yup just thought about it again... I told her that MrJ won't put out (stress from work) and the longer he withholds- the wilder my dreams get. I decided that I am not going to force him yet... hold off until smep time.


----------



## mammaspath

jamie! - I THINK I JUST FELL IN LOVE WITH YOU right now! damn i wish i was invited to your bday party. I bet your a ton of fun! you are freaking hilarious!


im so getting banged tonight! don't be jealous girls!


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - OMGGGGGGG Adam and BLake are GORGEOUSSSS!!! MMMMMmmmmMMMMM OK... no sex for 24 days AND thinking of them... I can barely sit still at work! 

Mammas- HAHAHA!!! I definitely ain't a bore thats for sure! hahahahahaha!!!!
and I am soooo jealous that you are getting laid tonight!!!! My husband better be waiting for me with his pants off... i swear!!


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Hubbys knee is doing SO MUCH BETTER! THAAAANK God because as of today, I haven't gotten any ass in TWENTY FOUR FUCKING DAYS!!! I actually just "sexted" him to let him know that I dont give a shit about his knee and he BETTER BANG ME TONIGHT! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl: I fucking hope you get it then!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Hubbys knee is doing SO MUCH BETTER! THAAAANK God because as of today, I haven't gotten any ass in TWENTY FOUR FUCKING DAYS!!! I actually just "sexted" him to let him know that I dont give a shit about his knee and he BETTER BANG ME TONIGHT! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :rofl: I fucking hope you get it then!!!!Click to expand...

I hope i get some "arse" as you would say!


----------



## Bride2b

I keep poking my boobs to see if they hurt yet as this was my first sign I was preggers! No sore boobs!!! I know the witch will be here when I wake up in the morning!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> I keep poking my boobs to see if they hurt yet as this was my first sign I was preggers! No sore boobs!!! I know the witch will be here when I wake up in the morning!!!

all pregnancies are different though :hugs:so you never know!


----------



## jrowenj

I am going out with old friends tonight... just waiting for the dreaded "sooo.... when are you two gonna start having babieeeess??"

I always try and think of funny replies that I would never actually say...

"next time my husband jizzes in me, I will give you a call and let you know!"
"Never... i fucking hate kids"
"When are you two gonna shut the fuck up?"
"ummm do i look like God? How the hell should I know when?"
"I'm in the process of adopting one kid from each country so I can be the next Brangelina"
"Acutally, my husband and I had sex right before I got here and I think I am pregnant right now"
"When are you having your next bowel movement?.... exactly... shut the fuck up with your personal questions"


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime ur killing me hahahahahhahahahah ur a hoot I say you should say one of those this time lmao


----------



## threemakefive

Snow...so glad u got another opinion!!and you o'd early that's awesome :) I bet its your month.

And mamaspath yay!! Can't remember if I wrote to u abt ur opk yet lol looks good!!!

Afm....so my opks are getting darker I think lol these things are crazy lol


----------



## Hayaddie

mrsjoannak said:


> Mammas and Jamie- I was totally going to make a joke about haley peeing on every OPK in a tri-state area. But hey maybe you can look at it this way- Haley's stayed positive for a long time- PROBABLY LONGER THAN SHE LET US BELIEVE -because we teased her so much :rofl: and she got knocked up! So there ya go. Maybe it can be a good sign.
> 
> Lisa they say that stress can jack up your O time- Maybe all you needed was to go to a supportive doctor that would actually help you! Now that weight has been lifted off your shoulders and you can GET.IT.ON.

Bahahahaahahahaha Geez I did have a peeing on stick issue!!! I guess I should just go ahead and come clean... I peed on a FRER last night! Ahhhhhh!!!! I had one more left and I couldnt jsut let it sit there all lonely!!! I am crazy!!

Lisa I am soooooo glad you finally got a great doctor! You are on the way to a Baybay!!

Jaime you are freaking cracking me up! I love the "Never! I fucking hate kids!!!!" bahahahahahaha!!! You better get you some arse tonight! I feel horrible for my poor hubby! We had sex last night for the first time in like a week and I was so tired I think it lasted like 4 minutes!! Or maybe I just fell asleep after 4 minutes!! lol


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Lisa!! OMG! Ovulating early?!?! I BET YOU A MILLION DOLLARS THAT YOU GET PREGNANT THIS MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I agree with JoAnna... i BET that because you knew you were going to the Dr this month that your cycle is AH-MAH-ZING!!!!!!!
> 
> JoAnna - HILARIOUS about Haley!!! I was thinking the same thing as you about how she was positive for so long and freaking out and then she got knocked up... (biotch) hahaha!!!!
> 
> Krystina -
> 
> Hubbys knee is doing SO MUCH BETTER! THAAAANK God because as of today, I haven't gotten any ass in TWENTY FOUR FUCKING DAYS!!! I actually just "sexted" him to let him know that I dont give a shit about his knee and he BETTER BANG ME TONIGHT! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Spring is in the air ladies... and i do believe this nice weather brings on the babieeesss!!!!

aahahhahahahahaha you are sooo funny...


----------



## BeverleyLN

Snow soooo happy your app went well!! And happy that you got you pos OPK early!! GL girl!

Mamas happy for your pos OPK too! Get loots a BDing in!!!

Jrow you crack me up! 

Bride hope the witch stays away!

3make5 is it positive yet?


----------



## jrowenj

Haley, you peed on a stick again?! :rofl: you shoulda mailed that shit to me! 

Guess who DIDN'T get laid last night?? Day 25... I wound up getting home really late last night and I was WAY TOO tired to have :sex:

I think I am on cd10 tonight, so I am DEFINITELY gettin it in tonight!!!!!!!!!!

LOOOONG day ahead of me... ughh... tax season blows


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for all the kind words about my appt ladies. Thanks for all the support!! It's just so nice to come on here and know y'all are so understanding.

Bride - I did a chart stalk. Sorry about the mega drop today. Hugs hun.

jrow - Your comments are hilarious. I had someone ask me last week - I ran into an old co-worker. I just said oh well you know sometime soon we hope - keep us in your prayers. Convo ended there.

I really think I OV'd yesterday on CD12. What do y'all think?? - chart stalk me!! Which is insane - the earliest I have ever OV'd was CD13 and that was the cycle I got PG. I got a bit of a temp raise today but not as much not as much as usual. I put in fake temps for Fri, Sat and Sun and it gave me crosshairs for yesterday. My OPK was mighty dark I must say. I guess the Vitex moved my OV up - which was exactly what I wanted it to do!! But I don't know whether to believe it or not. Going to BD again tonight just to make sure that I'm not OVing today. You never can trust FF.

I called my insurance yesterday to see about my RX and it will be about $200 for 16 days worth of medicine. Um yea no. I think I will need to call the Dr. office today to try to switch to something else - if I was to get PG the Dr. wants me on this for 10 weeks - it would be about $1,000 - surely, there has to be something more economical out there.


----------



## Hayaddie

Ugh why did I not think to send it to you, Jaime?!?!? Ummmmm now I know what to get you for your birthday! A big ole box of FRER......You're welcome. :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

Jaime! Why did you stay out too late! You should have said excuse me ladies I have to go get me some. :) Better get after it tonight!

HALEY STOP PEEING ON THINGS!

Afm- I feel period-ocalypse getting closer. No cramping, sore bbs, spotting, or anything. I was moody as hell last night. Roller-coasterblast off in 3...2...1...

MrJ said he was going to be working late - how late REALLY LATE. Ok no prob I will take kid to soccer. I get there and no one is there. Coach comes by to say it was canceled because the ground is too wet from the rain. I try calling MrJ because coach said he texted him...

5:45pm yesterday
Me: call his office no answer
Me: call his cell no answer
Me: call his office no answer
Me: call his cell no answer
2 more times each. I finally call the house just a hunch...
HE ANSWERS! He usually gets home 5:15-5:30 and since he said REALLY late I figured it would be 8-9:00
MrJ: Hello
Me: WHY ARE YOU HOME?
MrJ:Because I came home? Do you want me to go back to work? 
Me: You said late this is not late
We fight back and forth because I am a jerk. I was just pissed that he said really late and then was home on time... playing xbox. I was fine that he was home playing xbox - I just expect him to communicate with me. 

Then on the drive home we continue arguing about dinner. He will not get off his duff to see if we have everything to grill our dinner or not. I say fine I will just pick up something at the store. I wanted Indian really bad but he said no take out. So I bought all of the ingredients to make tikka masala at home. I do not know what I did but I f-ed it up bad. It is so easy to make and I have never had a problem but it was BAD. So I yell and scream that it is somehow all his fault... and next thing you know I am crying because I am a horrible wife that yells and fs up dinner...and all I wanted was Indian food. So he eats the crap I made without saying a word... and gets up and leaves NO WARNING. Comes back 15 minutes later with take out for me. Then the tears came. 

One thing I am very fortunate to have is a hubby that believes these 2 lies (that I never told him - I just never corrected :) )

1) When a woman has PMS or is on her period- She is on her deathbed -in pain yup she is gonna die. You must wait on her hand and foot and rub her back. She is always right.

2) If the bathrooms and kitchen are both clean and smell like bleach... She must have busted her ass today. He seriously thinks it takes hours to clean the kitchen and 2 bathrooms. I can sit on my ass all day and watch tv and play on the computer or watch movies and play with son and then get up 20 minutes before he gets home and do the bathrooms and kitchen. He then praises me for all of my hard word and that must have taken you all day...

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl: Yup never going to correct him.


----------



## BeverleyLN

MrsJ your DH is so nice!!! Mine would not be going out to get me takeaway


----------



## mrsjoannak

BeverleyLN said:


> MrsJ your DH is so nice!!! Mine would not be going out to get me takeaway

Thanks- I felt pretty loved last night even though I was a monster.


----------



## mammaspath

Morning ladies! 

Jaime - ud better gets some arse tonight! no more late nights!

Mrs J - ur hubby sounds so sweet!

bEV - 9 weeks already.........im a little jealous!

AFM - I AM STILL PEEING ON STICKS! HAHAHA i got another positive on the opk. i made my hubby wake up from a dead sleep and do me........thats what he gets for going to bet at 9pm.......i told him that he better not do it again tonight! Preseed isn't that bad but im only using half the dose.......we will see!


----------



## mrsjoannak

mammaspath said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Jaime - ud better gets some arse tonight! no more late nights!
> 
> Mrs J - ur hubby sounds so sweet!
> 
> bEV - 9 weeks already.........im a little jealous!
> 
> AFM - I AM STILL PEEING ON STICKS! HAHAHA i got another positive on the opk. i made my hubby wake up from a dead sleep and do me........thats what he gets for going to bet at 9pm.......i told him that he better not do it again tonight! Preseed isn't that bad but im only using half the dose.......we will see!

I used preseed. I had no problem with it at all. I never used the full dose though.


----------



## threemakefive

BeverleyLN said:


> Snow soooo happy your app went well!! And happy that you got you pos OPK early!! GL girl!
> 
> Mamas happy for your pos OPK too! Get loots a BDing in!!!
> 
> Jrow you crack me up!
> 
> Bride hope the witch stays away!
> 
> 3make5 is it positive yet?

I have no idea if its my positive....its darker than all yhe other days but not like way darker than the control.....Idk lol


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhh I missed you lovely ladies today!!! 

JoAnna - My husband TOTALLY thinks it takes that long to do house stuff too! So, on the days that I am home, he calls me at 5 to let me know he's on his way home and thats when I get up and do all the cleaning! hahahaha!!! Not sure if your husband was being super nice last night or maybe he did it because he was afraid of what would happen if he DIDN"T hahahahahahaha!!! Just kidding. that was totally sweet of him!

Mammas - GOod for you for waking the SPERM MACHINE up! hahahahahaa!!!!

Emily - hmmm mine never gets way darker than the control line either... grrrrr

Haley... too freakin funny

Lisa - Holy expensive.... thats fucking ridiculous... I hate our healthcare system!!!!!!!!

My hubby is making me dinner on the grill because it is 70 degrees out!!! Sooooo happy for the nice weather!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

No EWCM yet... hoping it's right around the corner and I can have a sex filled weekend! Holllllaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Ladies I didn't manage to get on yesterday & read so I'm typing blind here, just thought I'd tell you that the fucking witch arrived!!! I've not told oh yet as I think I need to give him a baby making lesson when I tell him & mornings are far too rushed for that! So this is the last cycle before my due date,so really gotta go all out!x


----------



## BeverleyLN

So sorry she turned up bride :hugs: sending you lots of :dust: for next cycle 

3make5 did your OPK get any darker?

Mamas you're definitely getting enough in! Has to be your month!

Jrow I am so jealous you're having a BBQ!!! I can't wait till the weather let's up so we can roll it outta the shed and cook some yummy chicken skewers! Love it!


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - Ughhhh sooooo sorry the witch showed up... I really have my FX for you to get preggo before your expected due date. My expected due date was May 5th and I know what you mean about wanting this before that date comes...

Bev - dinner was so yummy!!!! How are you feeling????


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning ladies! Been quiet in here lately!

Another temp raise today. So the jury is still out on whether I OV'd on CD12 or CD13. I had equally as dark OPK's both days and temp raises on both too. I am stopping the OPK's!! Ugh. I'm not sure when to start the stupid progesterone now because I am supposed to start on 3dpo. Ugh. The dr. called in another RX which is $69. for like 10 days but I guess it is better than the $240 for the other one. I hate my insurance. It blows.

Bride - Sorry about AF. Hope you get your BFP before due date. 

Jrow - Hope your EWCM comes in soon. I am still majorly jealous that you get some!

Mammas - We will be in 2ww together! STOP PEEING ON THE STICKS!! Haha!

Mrsj - Hubby sound insanely cute!! My hubby would SOOOO not be doing that!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Morning ladies! Been quiet in here lately!
> 
> Another temp raise today. So the jury is still out on whether I OV'd on CD12 or CD13. I had equally as dark OPK's both days and temp raises on both too. I am stopping the OPK's!! Ugh. I'm not sure when to start the stupid progesterone now because I am supposed to start on 3dpo. Ugh. The dr. called in another RX which is $69. for like 10 days but I guess it is better than the $240 for the other one. I hate my insurance. It blows.
> 
> Bride - Sorry about AF. Hope you get your BFP before due date.
> 
> Jrow - Hope your EWCM comes in soon. I am still majorly jealous that you get some!
> 
> Mammas - We will be in 2ww together! STOP PEEING ON THE STICKS!! Haha!
> 
> Mrsj - Hubby sound insanely cute!! My hubby would SOOOO not be doing that!!

Ughhh sooo confusing when you can't figure out when you ovulate!!!! Just keep BD'ing and hopefully tomorrow's temp will help you figure out when you ovulated and then you can start the progesterone!!!!!

AFM... before my mmc, i used to ovulate on cd 14 which is 3 days away soooo I am hoping and praying that I ovulate on cd 14 this cycle. Last cycle I ovulated on cd 15... Hubby and I got to :sex: last night!!! Lets just say that he hasn't released his poison in 25 days so.... yeahh.... HOLY :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hahahaha jrow that is hysterical! 
Im useless with charts snow but hope your figure it out soon and GL!!!

I didn't have such a good day yesterday I was dry heaving in the morning like in was being violently sick but nothing coming out?!? Felt crappy all day and blew up at DH because he wanted to watch the footy!
Today feel better but have a ache in my lower back right hand side, like just above my bum it's more annoying than painful but if it gets any worse I'm gonna give my GP a call


----------



## mrsjoannak

Gemma sorry AF found you. :( Sending lots of dust your way and my fingers are crossed that you get your eggy this next cycle. 

Jamie we were supposed to grill and then the weather changed... thunderstorms for 3 days. YAY! We went from 80 degree weather back down to 50-60 degree weather with rain and it ruined cooking out and soccer for us. 

Bev,Lolo, Shelli, Lovebot, and Haley... How are my Mommas doing?

Lisa is really does sound like you have to pick the lesser of 2 evils! LOL Do we have the same insurance? My insurance is equally crappy.

Mammas- Did you get you some? :winkwink: How are your OPKs are you still peeing on things?

AFM- AF is due today. So far she has not shown yet. Again I have no actual feelings like she is going to be here any time soon. Here is what I DO have:

I feel bloated like every bit of the water I am drinking is being poured directly into my torso and filling it up like a barrel. 
2nd night of crazy dreams. After first nights dream I woke up pissed because in the dream I could not have babies so MrJ inseminated a friends wife (that I can not stand) then there was lots of blood and when we were at the hospital cause she was having the baby and the doc asked if we were going to BF or bottle feed. Well since I was not preg I couldn't BF so... He ansered BF and handed her our baby. Yeah not a happy feeling. My second dream a friend and I were on Wipeout together. Then last night I was a detective. LOL.
I am MOODY. Never know what JoAnna you are going to get...
MrJ brought up that I seem to be craving curry. I made tangy honey curry pork chops, Then made a freezer meal of chicken curry, and then the whole indian food fiasco. 

So I am thinking that I may pop over to the store and buy a test... even though I said I wouldn't. See Moody. 

WHAT SHOULD I DO??????


----------



## Jessica28

We decided just last night that March is going to be our SMEP month! AF came in full force today so in 8 days, (well 9 to be exact because OH will be gone until Sunday) we will start the plan. I am also starting BBT and OPks - whatever it takes to maximize my chances! Only OH and I know we are TTC this month as we don't want to disappoint anyone and even if we do get pregnant we will wait until after the first trimester before telling everyone.


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Jessica.

DUH MRS J LIKE YOU NEED TO ASK ---------- :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## shellideaks

Sorry AF came Bride, I really hope you get your next bfp before your original due date.

Jaime, glad you finally got some sexy time in there lol.

Bev I know exactly what you mean! I throw up a lot of what I eat at the moment but in the mornings before I've eaten anything I dry heave as there's nothing in my body yo throw up. I hate it.

JoAnna I so think you should test! Those symptoms sound really promising. FX'd for you :D

AFM I'm good generally, finally closed on the house, got it all paid so now just gotta get the official moving date and it's all go! Got my first midwife appointment a week today too. And I bought this awesome pregnancy pillow too, it's massive and a big C shape. OMG it's sooooo comfy. I love it lol.


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna...tessssssstttttttttttttt 

Shelli, congratsss on the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Welcome Jessica! SMEP is a great plan and I hope your successful this month 

Mrsj bloody TEST!

Congrats with the house! I so want a pregnancy pillow but DH will think I'm mad if I ask for one now, actually this back pain might call for a pillow!

Told my BF today sworn her secrecy she's really happy for me, she's just over 20 weeks herself so there won't be much between us!


----------



## shellideaks

BeverleyLN said:


> Welcome Jessica! SMEP is a great plan and I hope your successful this month
> 
> Mrsj bloody TEST!
> 
> Congrats with the house! I so want a pregnancy pillow but DH will think I'm mad if I ask for one now, actually this back pain might call for a pillow!
> 
> Told my BF today sworn her secrecy she's really happy for me, she's just over 20 weeks herself so there won't be much between us!

Thank you :D

My OH was the same, couldn't understand why I wanted it this early on but seriously my back was so much better last night than it has been for ages. I've got this one and it gives loads of back support, I fully recommend it. Invest in one already lol.

Aw glad you told your BF too. Pretty much everyone around me already knows now, the constant being sick in the work bathroom kind of gave it away :rofl:


----------



## mammaspath

Hi Jessica! Welcome to the group.its been pretty lucky!

Mrs j I want to see a test by the end of the day!
Shelli I can't believe ur 7 plus weeks already! Omygoodness!
Afm I am still peeing on sticks. Another big fat positive on the opk. Is this weird? Is something wrong with me?!! I'm getting nervous!

I just want a freaking baby.wait no I fucking hate kids ! Ahahaha jamie I had to use it!


----------



## shellideaks

I know. At first I felt like it was mega dragging and sometimes I still do but being 7 weeks shocks me when I sit and think about it lol. 

You're obviously having a long surge. Hopefully you'll be like Haley and get your bfp this month too! :D


----------



## Bride2b

snowflakes120 said:


> Morning ladies! Been quiet in here lately!
> 
> Another temp raise today. So the jury is still out on whether I OV'd on CD12 or CD13. I had equally as dark OPK's both days and temp raises on both too. I am stopping the OPK's!! Ugh. I'm not sure when to start the stupid progesterone now because I am supposed to start on 3dpo. Ugh. The dr. called in another RX which is $69. for like 10 days but I guess it is better than the $240 for the other one. I hate my insurance. It blows.
> 
> Bride - Sorry about AF. Hope you get your BFP before due date.
> 
> Jrow - Hope your EWCM comes in soon. I am still majorly jealous that you get some!
> 
> Mammas - We will be in 2ww together! STOP PEEING ON THE STICKS!! Haha!
> 
> Mrsj - Hubby sound insanely cute!! My hubby would SOOOO not be doing that!!

Personally I'd say 12 xx


----------



## threemakefive

Welcome Jessica glad to see you join....

Well girls I'm going crazy here lol ok so I had faint line on opk all month then got darker like almost as dark as control (I'd say thin part of it was prolly as dark but only at the left of the test line) that was 3 days ago....all have been abt the same since then todays might be a bit darker but it hasn't dried yet like the rest so maybe its the same Idk lol anywho so we bd the last three or four days just in case lol only problem is cd 19 (I'm cd 21 today) I had some brown in my cm a bit after bd so I attributed it to being a bit rough lol but now today I had some cramps and a bit of red spotting with the brown (last cycle I spotted from cd19 til cd 23 and had never done that before...now I'm wondering what the deal is...grrrr...I'm just not sure what to think of it all lol....any input? Maybe I can try to upload the pic from my phone and let u all see the opks....ill be bk after I try lol
And I forgot to mention I had Sharp pain left side on cd 19 and Sharp pain cd 21 today left side also...not sure if that means anything...ok think I got it to upload...CD8-CD21...what do you guys think? 

Edit...now that it has dried its the same as the two above it....so ...lol
 



Attached Files:







picture 1.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mrsjoannak

And the results are in....
:bfn: and as soon as I peed on the damn stick I started cramping. Lotiony Cm which means the witch will follow. On to the next cycle. I am getting TRASHED!


----------



## Bride2b

mrsjoannak said:


> And the results are in....
> :bfn: and as soon as I peed on the damn stick I started cramping. Lotiony Cm which means the witch will follow. On to the next cycle. I am getting TRASHED!

Uh bollocks! Well we will be on approx the same CD! TTC Bud!

Jessica :hi: we havent told anyone we are ttc, although I am sure people must be wondering if we are trying again after our loss, so next time I get preggers it wont be a shock to people when we announce!

I cant remember whats happened with you all as I have read a few bits here & there in amongst phone calls & neighbours popping in! We had a card in the door today from the dog warden saying someone has complained about our dog barking - well they can fuck off as I cant stop him barking when I am at work as he is only trying to protect the house! Ok rant over as I am hormonal due to the witch! This is the last time I will see the witch for another 9 months!!! Amen!


----------



## threemakefive

mrsjoannak said:


> And the results are in....
> :bfn: and as soon as I peed on the damn stick I started cramping. Lotiony Cm which means the witch will follow. On to the next cycle. I am getting TRASHED!

Sorry bout the bfn :( get ur drink on then prepare for next month :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Welcome Jessica glad to see you join....
> 
> Well girls I'm going crazy here lol ok so I had faint line on opk all month then got darker like almost as dark as control (I'd say thin part of it was prolly as dark but only at the left of the test line) that was 3 days ago....all have been abt the same since then todays might be a bit darker but it hasn't dried yet like the rest so maybe its the same Idk lol anywho so we bd the last three or four days just in case lol only problem is cd 19 (I'm cd 21 today) I had some brown in my cm a bit after bd so I attributed it to being a bit rough lol but now today I had some cramps and a bit of red spotting with the brown (last cycle I spotted from cd19 til cd 23 and had never done that before...now I'm wondering what the deal is...grrrr...I'm just not sure what to think of it all lol....any input? Maybe I can try to upload the pic from my phone and let u all see the opks....ill be bk after I try lol
> And I forgot to mention I had Sharp pain left side on cd 19 and Sharp pain cd 21 today left side also...not sure if that means anything...ok think I got it to upload...CD8-CD21...what do you guys think?
> 
> Edit...now that it has dried its the same as the two above it....so ...lol

Hmm... I remember you spotting last time and we all thought it was implantation bleeding... I read something online that said you can have Ovulation Bleeding/spotting... so, being that this happened near the time of your darkest OPK do you think you are having ovulation spotting???? Our cycles are so funky after mmc, so even though you never had this spotting during ovulation maybe it is????


----------



## threemakefive

Well JAIME I think maybe so...my opks been dark a few days I had little bit of spotting the day of first darker opk then again yesterday for part of the day but seems it stopped as of now...so maybe so lol Idk we bd 4 days in a row bc I wasnt sure then took a break last night....tonights the last hurrah then we shall wait lol thanks for your reply :) I hope its a good sign!!!! How are ur opks coming along?


----------



## mammaspath

three - i am doing my last hurrah tonight too! i still have positive opks. in fact this morning it was positive again! Are you ready for the tww! I am kinda nervous!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Well JAIME I think maybe so...my opks been dark a few days I had little bit of spotting the day of first darker opk then again yesterday for part of the day but seems it stopped as of now...so maybe so lol Idk we bd 4 days in a row bc I wasnt sure then took a break last night....tonights the last hurrah then we shall wait lol thanks for your reply :) I hope its a good sign!!!! How are ur opks coming along?

I am not doing OPKs this month :wacko::wacko: Just kinda NTNP... Supposed to ovulate by Wednesday, I think :dohh:


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - How's it going???? I checked out your chart. Are you happy with the crosshairs???


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - Sorry about the BFN :cry: wtf?!


----------



## mammaspath

Jamie- i am gonna try not taking any tests next month either if I don't get a bfp this month.

and im gonna try not testing till 10 dpo! lol


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> Jamie- i am gonna try not taking any tests next month either if I don't get a bfp this month.
> 
> and im gonna try not testing till 10 dpo! lol

Well, I hope you get your BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

I just noticed i'm not on the first page :( How do i get there?


----------



## mrsjoannak

mammaspath said:


> I just noticed i'm not on the first page :( How do i get there?

Me too. I want to be on the front page. :blush:


----------



## mrsjoannak

So the bitch is here and she brought AF with her. I woke up to a whole lotta red this morning. No easing into this one... I have been on a rampage since my feet hit the floor. CAN. NOT. CONTROL. IT. I need to be alone today. I think it is a combination of PMS and also I have decided that seeing blood is just as bad if not worse than seeing a BFN. 

I am signing up for FF right now. I have no clue about all this charting crap. Gotta figure it out so this cycle I will KNOW for sure when I O.


----------



## mammaspath

Ggood for u joanna!! Sorry about the bfn! I'm gonna start ff next month if I have to as well. I'm frustrated with all the positive opks and google! I don't get ewcm t all and so using preeseed I hope it helps but who the hell knows. I'm kinda moody today so I'm off to the gym! Zumba!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies just checking in to see how everyone's doing


----------



## mrsjoannak

It is TOO STINKIN QUIET TODAY!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls!! Happy Saturday!!

Mrsj - Soooo sorry about the witch swinging by to visit!! Hugs hun. 

3makes5 - It looks like you are about to O really soon - your darkest looks to the last one in the pic there. I would keep doing those OPK's to see if it darkens up. I bet the bleeding is just OV bleeding - which is pretty common from what I've read.

Jrow - Hooray for stessfree NTNP this cycle! You just never know! Glad you were able to get it in after all that time waiting!

AFM, was still confused about which day I OV'd. Def have our BD bases covered for either day. Had a temp drop today which made no sense - did a OPK just to see and it was totally negative. FF gave me cross hairs today at CD12 but I was sneaky and put in a fake higher temp for tomorrow and FF moves it to CD13. Still really not 100% sure. Going to start the Progesterone tonight anyways (supposed to start at 3dpo) bc I am fairly certain I def already OV'd and that's all that really matters really. :wacko:


----------



## Bride2b

Yeah I'd still say CD12 for you, & if you BD to cover all the bases I say you are in for as good a chance as any!

It is a bit quiet isnt it? I think because most are just starting the cycle again or about to O or just O'd. That crazy tww is starting for some of you girls, so lets see who is the first to the finish line this month!

Just had a rather random day out. There is an ale festival on & went with OH and his mate, who met up with some other mates, they all ended up pretty pissed & we ended up going for an Indian which got MESSY! I am not sure how we didnt get thrown out, there was food being thrown - a slice of tomato hit another diner who was pretty pissed by that, then salt cellars put in pints of beer, my OH mate threw his curry on the table next to him shouting "I'm not eating that shit, what a joke, they call that a curry" then he reached across and picked up a handful of his mates curry sat opposite and put it in his mates beer, followed by and handful or rice then spinach, cutlery was then thrown .....it just went on!!! The other people in the restaurant looked really disgusted. It was all so embarrassing that it was just funny in the end. I was so glad to be out of there!!

I think I am going to take soy from today cd2-6 instead of 3-7, hopefully it might bring O forward (fingers crossed) as the sooner I O the sooner I get a BFP! I wanted to be preggers for my friends wedding on 5th April as I should have been 37 weeks by then, and had hoped that by being preggers I wouldnt be thinking "I should be pregnant" at her wedding. I will however be coming to the end of the tww by then, should I drink? I guess it wouldnt hurt but I'd hate to drink then risk anything! Maybe I'll have an odd few!
x


----------



## threemakefive

I think yesterday and day before was as dark as its gunna get on opk for me....today is a bit lighter to me..so we shall bd tonight and hope we got it :)


----------



## krystinab

Bride, I really don think there will be an issue with having a drink at the wedging during you tww. It may actually help you relax and help to keep your mind off the fact you planned on being pregnant at the wedding.

Snow, I think you o the day after your temp drop. If your temp dropped today you may jot o til tomorrow. 

Mrsj sorry the bitch came...fx for next cycle...

Jrow ready for your exciting bday weekend?? Mayb you will hit big and make a baby!!


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> three - i am doing my last hurrah tonight too! i still have positive opks. in fact this morning it was positive again! Are you ready for the tww! I am kinda nervous!

Yay we can go crazy together hahaha I am nervous too but kind of relaxed more than last month so hopefully a good sign...what day are you going to test?

Lisa when are you testing?


----------



## snowflakes120

threemakefive said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> three - i am doing my last hurrah tonight too! i still have positive opks. in fact this morning it was positive again! Are you ready for the tww! I am kinda nervous!
> 
> Yay we can go crazy together hahaha I am nervous too but kind of relaxed more than last month so hopefully a good sign...what day are you going to test?
> 
> Lisa when are you testing?Click to expand...

Per the Dr. I'm not supposed to test til 14dpo - he says if it is negative then I have to stop my Progesterone and AF will come in a few days after. That will be on 3/22. I think I may test on 3/20 - when I will be 12dpo but still continue with the med for another 2 days and test again. 14dpo is wayyyy to long to wait to test!!

Thanks girls for the chart stalk. I didn't end up using the Progesterone last night. I def have to start tonight though. I'm kinda nervous. I don't really like medicine and there seems to be a bunch of side effects that scare me.


----------



## threemakefive

snowflakes120 said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> three - i am doing my last hurrah tonight too! i still have positive opks. in fact this morning it was positive again! Are you ready for the tww! I am kinda nervous!
> 
> Yay we can go crazy together hahaha I am nervous too but kind of relaxed more than last month so hopefully a good sign...what day are you going to test?
> 
> Lisa when are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Per the Dr. I'm not supposed to test til 14dpo - he says if it is negative then I have to stop my Progesterone and AF will come in a few days after. That will be on 3/22. I think I may test on 3/20 - when I will be 12dpo but still continue with the med for another 2 days and test again. 14dpo is wayyyy to long to wait to test!!
> 
> Thanks girls for the chart stalk. I didn't end up using the Progesterone last night. I def have to start tonight though. I'm kinda nervous. I don't really like medicine and there seems to be a bunch of side effects that scare me.Click to expand...

Are u taking the progesterone by mouth? When I was pregenant I took it vaginally and that reduces all the possible side effects besides the tired.part lol but if you take it at bedtime u wont notice any side effects :)


----------



## snowflakes120

threemakefive said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> three - i am doing my last hurrah tonight too! i still have positive opks. in fact this morning it was positive again! Are you ready for the tww! I am kinda nervous!
> 
> Yay we can go crazy together hahaha I am nervous too but kind of relaxed more than last month so hopefully a good sign...what day are you going to test?
> 
> Lisa when are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Per the Dr. I'm not supposed to test til 14dpo - he says if it is negative then I have to stop my Progesterone and AF will come in a few days after. That will be on 3/22. I think I may test on 3/20 - when I will be 12dpo but still continue with the med for another 2 days and test again. 14dpo is wayyyy to long to wait to test!!
> 
> Thanks girls for the chart stalk. I didn't end up using the Progesterone last night. I def have to start tonight though. I'm kinda nervous. I don't really like medicine and there seems to be a bunch of side effects that scare me.Click to expand...
> 
> Are u taking the progesterone by mouth? When I was pregenant I took it vaginally and that reduces all the possible side effects besides the tired.part lol but if you take it at bedtime u wont notice any side effects :)Click to expand...

He has me taking it vaginally before bedtime so the same as you!! Oh you just made me feel so much better about it!! LUV you!! :flower:

P.s. When are you testing??

Mamas - When are you testing??

We should all be around the same I think!!


----------



## jrowenj

:winkwink: Hiiiiiiii Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was sooo busy yesterday and missed the chat! Went to a bridal shower and then to my brother's house for his birthday!

Lisa, so... how many dpo are you putting yourself at?? I kinda wish a Dr would tell me that I wasn't ALLOWED to test until 14dpo! hahahaha!!! Good to hear that Emily says the progesterone vaginally will be a lot less rough on you! I sure hope it works quickly and you get your BFP early enough to get your wish of having a newborn baby to be able to hold at Christmas time! 

Emily, sounds like you already Ovulated if your test was lighter yesterday... right??? Also sounds like you did a lot of :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: before and after ovulating! This may be your month!!! When are you going to start testing???

Gemma... that ale fest sounds NUTS! Your fiance and his friends sound like my husband and his friends... rowdy!! hahahahahaha!! 

JoAnna - Sorry about Af showing... right in time for the weekend too... :dohh::dohh: Hope you are staying positive... i hear ya on AF and seeing BFN are equally as upsetting to me... Hopefully FF will be help this month for you!!! I hate the wait for AF to leave and ability to start TTC again... :hugs:

Mammas- I always wanted to try zumba!!!! I swore I would start back up at the gym last week but it never happened. I SWEAR i am going to start this week! No ifs ands or buts! I forget is your ticker correct?? Are you counting yourself as 3dpo?? I would take your FIRST darkest OPK and assume you ovulated within a day of that! 

Krystina - the limbo of waiting for AF to leave and going into your fertile time... uggghhhh i hate that!!! Got any new plans of TTC this month? Or just the usual SMEP method?? 

Girls, we have had a BFP EVERY month since we started this thread in January... so, I can't WAIT for the March testers to begin!!! Who is the first March tester??? Snowflake, Mammas, Bride?????

Sorry for the long post!!!

I am just starting my fertile period, i think! Not really paying much attention to it this cycle. I wouldn't have even known which CD i am on if it weren't for my ticker! Hubby and I :sex: Thursday night and Saturday morning... gonna get some sexy time in tonight too!! No ewcm, so I assume I am not HIGHLY fertile yet... I won't be testing until March 28th!!!!!!!!! That is like a ZILLION YEARS AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

That's great Lisa glad I could help :) progesterone that way is a breeze :) this is your month, I just have this feeling :) 
I think ill test on the 21st bc I'm not exactly sure when i o'd I'll know for sure after opk today whether I ovulated already or not lol there confusing me lol I haven't noticed alot of ewcm this month so who knows lol
I hope its our month but I've already told my self I'm just gunna go with it this month and try not to stress abt it :) 
Jaime ur relaxed mode is gunna pay off im sure :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> That's great Lisa glad I could help :) progesterone that way is a breeze :) this is your month, I just have this feeling :)
> I think ill test on the 21st bc I'm not exactly sure when i o'd I'll know for sure after opk today whether I ovulated already or not lol there confusing me lol I haven't noticed alot of ewcm this month so who knows lol
> I hope its our month but I've already told my self I'm just gunna go with it this month and try not to stress abt it :)
> Jaime ur relaxed mode is gunna pay off im sure :)

Seems like we are all kinda relaxed this month! I can't wait until the testing begins on the thread!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## threemakefive

Well took opk I'd say definitly darker than the last one I posted and maybe even darker than yesterday...cervix is soft and high today and wasn't yesterday so I'm gunna guess today or tomorrow as o but heck Idk guess we shall bd today or tonight and then call it a wrap lol gl ladies and let the tww begin for most of us :)


----------



## mammaspath

Hi Girls! ..

Jamie - Um yes zumba is the shizzle...along with p90x.....i crave the gym! It's the addictive personality in me:blush::blush::blush: as far as i know my ticker is right......im so f'd up with the positive opks so it's wtf whatever to me today.......i had a shitty morning.:growlmad::growlmad: 

Snow - um idk when Im gonna test.......um tomarrow?!:wacko::wacko: jk! Im gonna try to not test till 10dpo. When are you testing?

three - let's go crazy together! Should we try to outdo eachother by seeing how long we can hold out for testing?!:shrug::shrug: RIGHT! we are gonna go so crazy by the end of this week! um im still peeing on opks! haha

SOOOOO! FINALLY NO MORE POSITIVE OPKS AS OF THIS MORNING! and im gonna go ahead a say that ive been kinda crampy and grumpy all morning! and i even went to gods house today!:dohh:

IM so tired:sleep::sleep::sleep: today to after a long nights work!

Im going to quit my job and offically get a new job a professional baby maker........who is going to hire me?!?


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> Hi Girls! ..
> 
> Jamie - Um yes zumba is the shizzle...along with p90x.....i crave the gym! It's the addictive personality in me:blush::blush::blush: as far as i know my ticker is right......im so f'd up with the positive opks so it's wtf whatever to me today.......i had a shitty morning.:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Snow - um idk when Im gonna test.......um tomarrow?!:wacko::wacko: jk! Im gonna try to not test till 10dpo. When are you testing?
> 
> three - let's go crazy together! Should we try to outdo eachother by seeing how long we can hold out for testing?!:shrug::shrug: RIGHT! we are gonna go so crazy by the end of this week! um im still peeing on opks! haha
> 
> SOOOOO! FINALLY NO MORE POSITIVE OPKS AS OF THIS MORNING! and im gonna go ahead a say that ive been kinda crampy and grumpy all morning! and i even went to gods house today!:dohh:
> 
> IM so tired:sleep::sleep::sleep: today to after a long nights work!
> 
> Im going to quit my job and offically get a new job a professional baby maker........who is going to hire me?!?

Hahahha u r a hoot...sure we shall see who holds out longest and if neither of us test we will do it like two weeks from now or something lol what day ahould we try to wait til??? maybe we will both get our bfps :) how many days from positive opk to negative one? I keep taking them too I'm afraid i might not really have gotten positive hahaha ill take them til negative again lol
You should quit and be a baby making machine hahahhaha


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hello ladies! I hope all of you have had a great weekend. 
I am still trying to be positive but I do not understand FF. It is STOOOOOOPID. So is it not going to give me O info if I do not temp? I am on cd2 and have not been temping like I said I would... I may start tomorrow.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi ladies! Hope you've had a great weekend!

Bride you top it! Wow I would have gotten the hysterical giggles in the Indian! Sounds like a fun night!

Jrow sounds like you had a fun weekend too! Loving your relaxed approach

MrsJ sorry the witch showed :hugs: GL for next cycle!

Girls Let me know your testing dates and I'll add them to the front I think I tried to organise it and forgot halfway through! Baby brain lol

Well I had a fantastic weekend! We stayed at some friends and watched DVDs and had a Indian on sat then yesterday we went to a safari park which was fantastic! We were feeding giraffes outta the windows and one got brave and stuck it's head in the car! Also saw a pride of White lions which was amazing!

The bump is now truly forming although very tiny it is there! and I gloriously once again threw up on the side of the road in my pjs on the way to pick my car up with DH from the mechanics


----------



## jrowenj

Bev so exciting that youre getting a bump!

My test date is march 29th. Thanks!


----------



## jrowenj

Tonssss of ewcm todayyyy!!!! Gonna get me some man meat laterrrr!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

BeverleyLN said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you've had a great weekend!
> 
> Bride you top it! Wow I would have gotten the hysterical giggles in the Indian! Sounds like a fun night!
> 
> Jrow sounds like you had a fun weekend too! Loving your relaxed approach
> 
> MrsJ sorry the witch showed :hugs: GL for next cycle!
> 
> Girls Let me know your testing dates and I'll add them to the front I think I tried to organise it and forgot halfway through! Baby brain lol
> 
> Well I had a fantastic weekend! We stayed at some friends and watched DVDs and had a Indian on sat then yesterday we went to a safari park which was fantastic! We were feeding giraffes outta the windows and one got brave and stuck it's head in the car! Also saw a pride of White lions which was amazing!
> 
> The bump is now truly forming although very tiny it is there! and I gloriously once again threw up on the side of the road in my pjs on the way to pick my car up with DH from the mechanics


YAY for baby bumps! I can tell you that I NEVER felt more beautiful than I did when I was pregnant with my son. My skin was clear with a dewy glow, my hair grew long and thick and was shiny, I actually ate like a horse and lost weight so I looked super skinny with a giant pregnant belly. My wish to you is that you feel the same way. :hugs:

AFM - testing time. So this is the second cycle I have had a 40ish day cycle. HMMM new norm I guess. I am thrilled. :nope: I suck at charting but I am giving it a go - hopefully I will only have to do it one month. According to my app on my phone- It says AF should arrive next on 4/21. It says I should O 3/31 which I think that is too soon - I feel that I have been O a week after what the app says and that is why I am missing my eggy. And OPKs have not helped. I never get a positive- I always get a almost positive. So if I start on 4/21 and subtract 14 LP days that would put O at 4/7 which is exactly a week after the app says. So I am going with that. 4/7 for O so 10dpo for testing will be 4/17. I will test on 4/17. Wow that is a lot of math. When I got pregnant with my son I did not have to do math, check fluids, chart, temp, obsess, inject weird goo in my hooha ( well I guess in a way I did) but no preseed, No nasty vitamins that people have a cousins friends aunt swear by, I just got drunk and jumped my now husband. That looks like a more fun approach. :winkwink:


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Tonssss of ewcm todayyyy!!!! Gonna get me some man meat laterrrr!!!!!

WOO HOO :happydance: get after it! Go ride on that bologna pony.


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna, what was the length of your cycle before?? I would agree tat your app giving you a 3 week lp is crazy and i would go with 14 days before af as your fertile time. So, save your energy and bd a week later rther than starting at cd 8! 

Bologna pony ewww lmao!


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna i also agree with the get drunk and screw method. When i got preg in aug it was when i was super drunk one night lolol


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning ladies!

Bev - I'm gonna try my best as possible to hold out til 2/22. No promises though.

Jrow - Hooray for EWCM. Hit those sheets. I am going to go along with what FF says. So I am putting myself at 4dpo. God only knows which day is correct and I am trying not stress this month at all!! 

mammas - No more positives for you girl! You are def in the 2ww!

3makes5 - Did you get your man yesterday with your + OPK? 

Mrsj - A 3 week LP is crazy. Def go with the 4/7 date. Let me know if you need any help with BBT. I have been doing it for 13 cycles now. 

This is gonna be the longest 2ww ever!! I used the progesterone last night before bed and so far no side effects - just felt a bit dizzy 1st thing this AM. :) I already got a symptom spot though. My teeny tiny BB's started to get sore yesterday and today they are sore again - which is very odd for me this early!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Bev - I'm gonna try my best as possible to hold out til 2/22. No promises though.
> 
> Jrow - Hooray for EWCM. Hit those sheets. I am going to go along with what FF says. So I am putting myself at 4dpo. God only knows which day is correct and I am trying not stress this month at all!!
> 
> mammas - No more positives for you girl! You are def in the 2ww!
> 
> 3makes5 - Did you get your man yesterday with your + OPK?
> 
> This is gonna be the longest 2ww ever!! I used the progesterone last night before bed and so far no side effects - just felt a bit dizzy 1st thing this AM. :) I already got a symptom spot though. My teeny tiny BB's started to get sore yesterday and today they are sore again - which is very odd for me this early!!

Glad youre not stressing! Sore bbs sound good!!!!! I hoooppee you get ur bfp!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

So ladies I think I need a serious talking to all of you! You all need to get get pregnant NOW!!! We can all do it, we can all get pregnant, & when we get pregnant next its for keeps! OK?

Mrsj have you tried soy to bring your O date forward? I know soy can make it go either way, but usually its forward. If today is cd2 its perfect to start. I think you can take it anytime up until about cd5. I took it last month & I did O earlier than the month before. My cycle was 34 days in Jan, then started soy in Feb CD 3-7 & it went to 30 days with O at CD18. I am taking soy this month cd2-6 to see what happens!

Snow (lisa), three (emily?) & mammas - :dust: and lots of patience in that tww! Good luck ladies there has got to be a BFP amongst you!!

Jamie I hope you got that man meat! & I hope the man meat spewed baby gravy on your egg! :sick:

Bev its so nice to hear that you have a little bump coming along...its so exciting! You must be so proud of little bump, and I bet you cant stop looking at it to see if its getting bigger! :happydance:

I think my next test date will be 8 th April! Shit that seems ages away! Think I'm gonna go insane! CD 4 for me blah! :dohh:

Krystina how are you doing? what CD are you on?


----------



## Hayaddie

OMG! I though Man MEat was hilarious until I read BOLOGNA PONY!!! That is going to be my favorite phrase ever! Bhahahahaahaha!

Yay for the girls in the 2ww!!! This is going to be so exciting! I have a super good feeling!!!

Bev I totally want to see a pic of that belly bump!!


AFM: I have my first sonogram tomorrow!! And I am a nervous wreck! Of course I only imagine the worst! Hmmm... MY tits are ginormous and I cant even touch them to put a shirt on or I almost pass out! lol My pants dont fit already, but I am totally digging the belly band I bought this weekend! My hubby is super jealous that I can have my pants unbuttoned all the time and get to wear a cool elastic band around them! 

How is everyone else doing??!? SHelli I feel like a total creeper but where are you!? You know I need some updates! :)


----------



## Hayaddie

Holy Balls!!! My ticker says I am 6 weeks today!!! Woot woot! Happy Monday ladies!!


----------



## Bride2b

Loving the big tits and belly! woop woop! I love/hate that feeling of nothing touching your boobs as they are so sore! I cant wait to feel that again! So yay for sore boobs!! Any sickness yet?x


----------



## mammaspath

Morning!

So I'm gna try and hold out testing til the 22nd too. Af is due the 24th so we will see!

Bologna pony! Hahaha that is great :)

Hayadde congrats on the 6 week mark!

If we don't get at least one bfp this month I'm gna be so sad :(

I was kinda crampy again last night and really freaking tired! 

10 days till testing! Wahoo. I'm gonna make a ring treee and rip one off each day til I get to testing day :)

I'm such a child!


----------



## Jessica28

Starting SMEP on Sunday...hoping it works for my this cycle!


----------



## mammaspath

Good luck jessica!


----------



## jrowenj

Haleyyyy... Where have you been?!?! Happy 6 weeks!!!!!!! I can't wait til your scan!!! WOooo hooo!!! Umm... would it be weird if I bought a belly band and wore it while I am not pregnant?? That sounds amazing!

Mammas - the 22nd is the day after my bday! Yayy!! I hope you get your bfp!!!!!! We have had more than one bfp per month in this thread so out off all these march testers we HAVE to have at least one!! Can't wait!!!

Gemma - Well, why didn't you just TELL ME to get pregnant last month?? I Would have done it if you told me! I guess I will do it this month then! hahahaha!!!!!! baby gravy hahaha... my husband calls it Baby Batter and it grosses me out!

My husband has physical therapy and is coming home early from work... is it wrong to jump his bones after an intense 2 hour physical therapy session??


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Starting SMEP on Sunday...hoping it works for my this cycle!

Good Luck! Whats your plan of attack?? Any supplements? OPK or CBFM? BBT??


----------



## BeverleyLN

Ok so we have our new testing dates up!! FXed they turn into BFPs!!!

MrsJ I soooo hope I get that glowing look/feel soon feel like crap ran over 10 times today! I already have the super long, glossy hair (it's my thing! People always think I have extensions) my nails have grown lovely too but the glow is soooo not there! I actually think have acne! I hope I stay slim with a lovely belly and not take after my mum she went from a UK size 6 to a UK size 16-18 with all us kids! Insane!

Jessica GL with SMEP! I've added your name to the list let me know when you have a testing date

Snow I so hope the sore bbs are a sign!!! Mine a killing!

Hayley so pleased to hear your doing good! You have to update us all ASAP after your scan! Ill post a pic of bump in a week or 2 when I'm sure that you ladies can see it too

Mamas I like the sound of the ring tree! That will hopefully give you some patience 

Jrow have fuuuuuuuun!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Haleyyyy... Where have you been?!?! Happy 6 weeks!!!!!!! I can't wait til your scan!!! WOooo hooo!!! Umm... would it be weird if I bought a belly band and wore it while I am not pregnant?? That sounds amazing!
> 
> Mammas - the 22nd is the day after my bday! Yayy!! I hope you get your bfp!!!!!! We have had more than one bfp per month in this thread so out off all these march testers we HAVE to have at least one!! Can't wait!!!
> 
> Gemma - Well, why didn't you just TELL ME to get pregnant last month?? I Would have done it if you told me! I guess I will do it this month then! hahahaha!!!!!! baby gravy hahaha... my husband calls it Baby Batter and it grosses me out!
> 
> My husband has physical therapy and is coming home early from work... is it wrong to jump his bones after an intense 2 hour physical therapy session??

Bahahahaha!! Everytime I would log on to post I would get tired or go to Pinterest super fast and forget what I was gonna say!! You should totally get a belly band! I'm gonna wear it forever!!!


Is it weird that I only get nauseous when I'm brushing my teeth!! It's horrible! I can't even think about a tooth brush without gagging!! 

P.S. Bev I will totally update from the table while I'm getting my scan! Lol!!!


----------



## shellideaks

I'm here! I'm generally just lurking for the most part lol. Feel like crap at the moment, sick at least 5 times a day, every day and it's bloody exhausting me. My boobs are killing me too, sometimes when i'm sat at work they just tingle and throb, really off putting when I'm talking to a customer :rofl:

Can't wait to see your scan picture tomorrow Haley!

Jaime that is so not wrong at all, he should be grateful he's getting some ass lol.

:dust: to all of you that are in the TWW. I wanna see some :bfp:'s!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bev, i heard that if youre preg with a girl they suck the beauty outta you!!! Maybe its a girrrlll!!!! Do you have fave baby names yet???

Haley, i love pinterest!!!!! Ummm if you update us from the table than we all have major issues!!! Lmaooooooooooo

Shelli when is moving day?!


----------



## Jessica28

I would love to join this thread but it seems like I am joining too late! With so many posts I can't keep up with it!


----------



## shellideaks

Still not sure! House is officially ours as of next Friday so that could be moving date, or gonna be the Friday after. Not long now. Still got nothing packed :dohh:


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> I would love to join this thread but it seems like I am joining too late! With so many posts I can't keep up with it!

Lol just jump in!


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Still not sure! House is officially ours as of next Friday so that could be moving date, or gonna be the Friday after. Not long now. Still got nothing packed :dohh:

Ughhhh!!


----------



## threemakefive

Jessica28 said:


> I would love to join this thread but it seems like I am joining too late! With so many posts I can't keep up with it!

Low down....bev started thread...in January...first month bev got bfp along with ktj and Lovebot

Next month hayaddie, Shelli and auntylolo all got bfps

This is month 3....jrow, snow, mammaspath and I just o'd or are oing today...

Bride, beauts, mrsj and krystina haven't o'd this cycle..

I think I kept it all straight lol now feel free to jump in :)


----------



## threemakefive

Snow...I totally got oh...he was like why do you want it so bad I said bc im horny now let's go hahahah 

Bev have u got a heartrate yet? I like to guess the sex lol 

Hayley can't wait for ur sono it will be great :)


----------



## Hayaddie

threemakefive said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> I would love to join this thread but it seems like I am joining too late! With so many posts I can't keep up with it!
> 
> Low down....bev started thread...in January...first month bev got bfp along with ktj and Lovebot
> 
> Next month hayaddie, Shelli and auntylolo all got bfps
> 
> This is month 3....jrow, snow, mammaspath and I just o'd or are oing today...
> 
> Bride, beauts, mrsj and krystina haven't o'd this cycle..
> 
> I think I kept it all straight lol now feel free to jump in :)Click to expand...

Whew that was a great recap!!! Now I think I understand everything now!!! Lol 

And what the hell!! I haven't had B&B for like 7 hours! And I don't see anything different?! LAME


----------



## threemakefive

Lol thanks hayley glad I could sort it all out for ya haha 

And ya me too...looks the same lol


----------



## mrsjoannak

what the crap- no BnB for hours because they were making some serious updates... where are they? 

MrJ is on my last ever loving nerve. He has been moved to the couch. Funny story - I do not remember why I am mad at him... I am sure it was bad though.

Haley I am so happy you have a sono tomorrow! post your pic! Also I am glad you got a kick out of riding the bologna pony. I have more where that comes from- bump uglies. Hop on the good foot and do the bad thing.Spear Huntin For Beaver. take old one eye to the optometrist. Put some schlickem on the hang down. Acting Out A Rap Song. Play A Round Of Bedroom Golf. pick up some horizontal refreshments. Ride The Skin Bus To Tuna Town. OK that is all I am sitting in bed typing these out and laughing so hard MrJ can hear me and he wants to know what is so funny.


----------



## mrsjoannak

what the crap- no BnB for hours because they were making some serious updates... where are they? 

MrJ is on my last ever loving nerve. He has been moved to the couch. Funny story - I do not remember why I am mad at him... I am sure it was bad though.

Haley I am so happy you have a sono tomorrow! post your pic! Also I am glad you got a kick out of riding the bologna pony. I have more where that comes from- bump uglies. Hop on the good foot and do the bad thing.Spear Huntin For Beaver. take old one eye to the optometrist. Put some schlickem on the hang down. Acting Out A Rap Song. Play A Round Of Bedroom Golf. pick up some horizontal refreshments. Ride The Skin Bus To Tuna Town. OK that is all I am sitting in bed typing these out and laughing so hard MrJ can hear me and he wants to know what is so funny.


----------



## mrsjoannak

what the crap- no BnB for hours because they were making some serious updates... where are they? 

MrJ is on my last ever loving nerve. He has been moved to the couch. Funny story - I do not remember why I am mad at him... I am sure it was bad though.

Haley I am so happy you have a sono tomorrow! post your pic! Also I am glad you got a kick out of riding the bologna pony. I have more where that comes from- bump uglies. Hop on the good foot and do the bad thing.Spear Huntin For Beaver. take old one eye to the optometrist. Put some schlickem on the hang down. Acting Out A Rap Song. Play A Round Of Bedroom Golf. pick up some horizontal refreshments. Ride The Skin Bus To Tuna Town. OK that is all I am sitting in bed typing these out and laughing so hard MrJ can hear me and he wants to know what is so funny.


----------



## mammaspath

i almost went crazy without bnb for hours! HAHA.........and i don't see any major updates!

ME and hubby had to kiddos tonight.......we went out for a couple drinks and darts......it was nice.......i feel kinda bad about the vodka tonic but i needed it after 2 hours at the gym! I started a new water aerobics class to break up the regimin........it wore me out!

now my hunny is rubbing my feet as i type.......the voice is on! AND I AM SO RIDING THE PONY LATER!


----------



## mammaspath

i almost went crazy without bnb for hours! HAHA.........and i don't see any major updates!

ME and hubby had to kiddos tonight.......we went out for a couple drinks and darts......it was nice.......i feel kinda bad about the vodka tonic but i needed it after 2 hours at the gym! I started a new water aerobics class to break up the regimin........it wore me out!

now my hunny is rubbing my feet as i type.......the voice is on! AND I AM SO RIDING THE PONY LATER!


----------



## ArmyWife86

I am new to this part of the TTC After a Loss thread!! I O'd on Saturday and followed the SMEP to a t! I think the plan is a great idea and does not leave room for error of missing the "window".
Thanks ladies!


----------



## jrowenj

OH MY GOODNESS! I was freaking out without BnB!!! My husband said "you and your baby website friends need to get a life" WTF?!?!

Haley! Good Luck at your appointment today! I can't wait to hear the good news and am happy that it will finally allow you to relax and enjoy the little bean that is growing in your tummy!

Mammas - darts and drinks sound like fun! My husband and I haven't been out together in ages since he has been on crutches. Don't feel bad about the vodka... look how many women who aren't ttc get pregnant and don't know it and drink and smoke and everything comes out fine for them!

Emily - GREAT summary!!!

JoAnna - Those metaphors are funny!!! hahahaha!!!!!! OMG I always fight with hubby and forget what the fight was even about hahahaha!!!

Welcome Armywife!!!!!! You're in the two week wait?! TORTURE!!!!!!!

I have no clue when I am going to O... I have a range of possibly O'ing between today and Thursday. Since we are not really ttc hardcore this month we BD on thursday, saturday, monday so far. We will see if he's in the mood tonight! 

I have a TMI question... do you ladies have a lot of his :swimmers: come out after you have sex???? I feel like even if he waits a minute or 2 to pull out it still gushes out and then i lay in bed for 15 minutes and it STILL comes out... Sorry TMI!!!!!! I am just wondering is that bad?!


----------



## KTJ006

Hi Ladies! I have somewhat been creeping but have mostly not been able to keep up as work has been crazy! They just moved me to a new position - I went from having a comfortable amount of work to being completely overloaded...no extra pay too (love that). I hope everyone is well and I miss chatting with all of you! I tried to read some posts but the site was apparently down for a while :( I kept refreshing and refreshing and nothing happened!

I was SO glad to see we have some more BFPs!!! This is definitely a lucky thread. I can't wait for our March ladies to test because I'm SURE we will have plenty more!! Welcome to all the new members - what a great thread to join!!

*Jrow*: no question is TMI on this thread!! I can't remember the exact statistic, but it's something like 80% of the swimmers are 'gone' within the first few minutes of intercourse because they either are too old/not strong enough/don't survive the conditions of their new 'environment.' It's quite crazy when you think about it. I know I had a lot come out for the next few hours, and especially the next morning after I had been laying around for a while. I wouldn't worry about it - perfectly normal!

I am going to TRY to make a better effort to keep up with everyone!!


----------



## KTJ006

This website is driving me nuts...taking forever to post!! Anyone else having the same issue??




::UPDATE:: Here's a trick I found to getting things to post: click "Reply with Quote." Once the box pops up where you type, delete the all contents. Type what you want. Then post. This doesn't work all the time, but I've found it's better than "Quick Replying." Grr!!


----------



## Hayaddie

So I am getting ready for my appointment and I am nervous as hell!! Last night I don't know what was wrong with me!! I started cramping where my legs meet my crotch (normal???) and then it moved to my stomach and then I proceeded to have the shats TMI!!! And then the cramps went away.... Of ourse I googled because this site was "updating"....yank yank.... And it brought up all kinds of things about miscarriage, so if you think I was nervous before...... Sheesh I am nervous now!!!!!! 

I'll update you after my appointment!!!! Love you ladies!!


----------



## Bride2b

Welcome Jessica & Armywife, yes alot goes on here but looking at the success so far it proves its a lucky thread & I am sure more luck is to come! Thanks Emily for the update in a nutshell!

You guys must have had slow BnB over our night time. But thats shit when you want to get on & cant!

Jamie, yes swimmers always leak out, it soooo annoying as you want to get as many up there as possible. Do you put a pillow under your bum to elevate to keep them in? I find that helps & did this when ttc last year. I need to start doing it this month.

Haley I hope your scan went well & you got a lovely little picture!

Cant wait to see the first smep baby bump bev! xx

Afm - bored waiting for af to do one so I can get back on the smep wagon, or as Mrsj says "spear huntin the beaver" lol!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> So I am getting ready for my appointment and I am nervous as hell!! Last night I don't know what was wrong with me!! I started cramping where my legs meet my crotch (normal???) and then it moved to my stomach and then I proceeded to have the shats TMI!!! And then the cramps went away.... Of ourse I googled because this site was "updating"....yank yank.... And it brought up all kinds of things about miscarriage, so if you think I was nervous before...... Sheesh I am nervous now!!!!!!
> 
> I'll update you after my appointment!!!! Love you ladies!!

Im sure it was just your nerves making you sick... xoxoxoxo


----------



## Bride2b

I as typing as you posted Haley, I agree with Jamie, its probably nerves! Good Luck xxxxx :thumbup:


----------



## KTJ006

Hayaddie said:


> So I am getting ready for my appointment and I am nervous as hell!! Last night I don't know what was wrong with me!! I started cramping where my legs meet my crotch (normal???) and then it moved to my stomach and then I proceeded to have the shats TMI!!! And then the cramps went away.... Of ourse I googled because this site was "updating"....yank yank.... And it brought up all kinds of things about miscarriage, so if you think I was nervous before...... Sheesh I am nervous now!!!!!!
> 
> I'll update you after my appointment!!!! Love you ladies!!

Don't google!! Google always leads to nothing good and causing much more worry! I'm sure you are just anxious about your appointment. I get the same way when I'm really nervous...your appointment will go great!! Keep us updated..


----------



## jrowenj

So.... im feeling amazing like just feel like its gonna be my month!!!!!!!! We are so relaxed and feeling just happy and positive and not consumed with ttc.... i feel like our boom boom session last night may have hit the jackpot!


----------



## KTJ006

Has DH knee healed? Sounds like he is up and running ;)


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> Has DH knee healed? Sounds like he is up and running ;)

Hehe...well, he is doing much better... we can only do one position though but im wondering if hes milking this bad knee just so i have to do all the work!


----------



## KTJ006

Hehe....smart little booger. Oh well. He better enjoy it because when you get your BFP you will have 9 months of milking it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> Hehe....smart little booger. Oh well. He better enjoy it because when you get your BFP you will have 9 months of milking it!!!!!!!!!!

Amen!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies, glad to see everyones doing well :) Seems like so much goes on in just a few days. Sorry I've been MIA, just been feeling shitty and didnt want to brign any negative energy to you ladies :) I think I ready to bounce back to sanity...I also dont know if the clomid has made me more moody than usual...its possible...anywho I am on CD8 about 6 more days to O, which might as well be six more weeks...


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies, glad to see everyones doing well :) Seems like so much goes on in just a few days. Sorry I've been MIA, just been feeling shitty and didnt want to brign any negative energy to you ladies :) I think I ready to bounce back to sanity...I also dont know if the clomid has made me more moody than usual...its possible...anywho I am on CD8 about 6 more days to O, which might as well be six more weeks...

Hi love!!!!!!!! Sorry you were feeling down...hope youre cheering up. Time to start :sex: so that should help cheer you :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Hey Krystina this ttc business does get you in a shitty mood! For approx 24 hours in one whole month we are fertile & the rest of the time we are waiting ](*,) Oh yay CD 8, your 3 days ahead of me. But I wont O until about 2 weeks from now based on last month! :dohh:

I wonder how Haley got on. I've been thinking about her and keep checking ever since she last posted. I've got an hour until I head to the gym so hopefully she'll update soon. If not I'll be back in about 4 hours after my gym session! (I dont do 4 hours, I do two 1 hour classes, but with getting there and back etc it'll be 4 hours from now....ok I make no sense!)

I just started a journal. I think its a way for me to rant & rant & rant until my hearts content. As its my journal I can just waffle to get it off my chest & if people want to read it its there, if its too boring they dont have to. My first post was LONG! It was my journey to where I am today. A 'short' version of my TTC journey since Oct 2010! Its actually quite theraputic (sp?) writing about whats happened.


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Hey Krystina this ttc business does get you in a shitty mood! For approx 24 hours in one whole month we are fertile & the rest of the time we are waiting ](*,) Oh yay CD 8, your 3 days ahead of me. But I wont O until about 2 weeks from now based on last month! :dohh:
> 
> I wonder how Haley got on. I've been thinking about her and keep checking ever since she last posted. I've got an hour until I head to the gym so hopefully she'll update soon. If not I'll be back in about 4 hours after my gym session! (I dont do 4 hours, I do two 1 hour classes, but with getting there and back etc it'll be 4 hours from now....ok I make no sense!)
> 
> I just started a journal. I think its a way for me to rant & rant & rant until my hearts content. As its my journal I can just waffle to get it off my chest & if people want to read it its there, if its too boring they dont have to. My first post was LONG! It was my journey to where I am today. A 'short' version of my TTC journey since Oct 2010! Its actually quite theraputic (sp?) writing about whats happened.

Haley has me sitting on pins and needles too!!!!

Im gonna ck out ur journal


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Hey Krystina this ttc business does get you in a shitty mood! For approx 24 hours in one whole month we are fertile & the rest of the time we are waiting ](*,) Oh yay CD 8, your 3 days ahead of me. But I wont O until about 2 weeks from now based on last month! :dohh:
> 
> I wonder how Haley got on. I've been thinking about her and keep checking ever since she last posted. I've got an hour until I head to the gym so hopefully she'll update soon. If not I'll be back in about 4 hours after my gym session! (I dont do 4 hours, I do two 1 hour classes, but with getting there and back etc it'll be 4 hours from now....ok I make no sense!)
> 
> I just started a journal. I think its a way for me to rant & rant & rant until my hearts content. As its my journal I can just waffle to get it off my chest & if people want to read it its there, if its too boring they dont have to. My first post was LONG! It was my journey to where I am today. A 'short' version of my TTC journey since Oct 2010! Its actually quite theraputic (sp?) writing about whats happened.

Haley has me sitting on pins and needles too!!!!

Im gonna ck out ur journal


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Hey Krystina this ttc business does get you in a shitty mood! For approx 24 hours in one whole month we are fertile & the rest of the time we are waiting ](*,) Oh yay CD 8, your 3 days ahead of me. But I wont O until about 2 weeks from now based on last month! :dohh:
> 
> I wonder how Haley got on. I've been thinking about her and keep checking ever since she last posted. I've got an hour until I head to the gym so hopefully she'll update soon. If not I'll be back in about 4 hours after my gym session! (I dont do 4 hours, I do two 1 hour classes, but with getting there and back etc it'll be 4 hours from now....ok I make no sense!)
> 
> I just started a journal. I think its a way for me to rant & rant & rant until my hearts content. As its my journal I can just waffle to get it off my chest & if people want to read it its there, if its too boring they dont have to. My first post was LONG! It was my journey to where I am today. A 'short' version of my TTC journey since Oct 2010! Its actually quite theraputic (sp?) writing about whats happened.
> 
> Haley has me sitting on pins and needles too!!!!
> 
> Im gonna ck out ur journalClick to expand...


Hey guys!!! I have been trying to post since my appointment but it keeps having a error! ANYWAYS!!! We have a baby AND a heartbeat!!! Horray!! They lady said the heartbeat probably just started yesterday and I am right on track for 6 weeks, 1 day! Woot woot!!! I am finally at ease... a little bit!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bride2b

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Hey Krystina this ttc business does get you in a shitty mood! For approx 24 hours in one whole month we are fertile & the rest of the time we are waiting ](*,) Oh yay CD 8, your 3 days ahead of me. But I wont O until about 2 weeks from now based on last month! :dohh:
> 
> I wonder how Haley got on. I've been thinking about her and keep checking ever since she last posted. I've got an hour until I head to the gym so hopefully she'll update soon. If not I'll be back in about 4 hours after my gym session! (I dont do 4 hours, I do two 1 hour classes, but with getting there and back etc it'll be 4 hours from now....ok I make no sense!)
> 
> I just started a journal. I think its a way for me to rant & rant & rant until my hearts content. As its my journal I can just waffle to get it off my chest & if people want to read it its there, if its too boring they dont have to. My first post was LONG! It was my journey to where I am today. A 'short' version of my TTC journey since Oct 2010! Its actually quite theraputic (sp?) writing about whats happened.
> 
> Haley has me sitting on pins and needles too!!!!
> 
> Im gonna ck out ur journalClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey guys!!! I have been trying to post since my appointment but it keeps having a error! ANYWAYS!!! We have a baby AND a heartbeat!!! Horray!! They lady said the heartbeat probably just started yesterday and I am right on track for 6 weeks, 1 day! Woot woot!!! I am finally at ease... a little bit!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats Haley. I dont know why but I am all emotional! I guess I know what it feels like to really want a healthy little bean. Such good news xxx


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Hey Krystina this ttc business does get you in a shitty mood! For approx 24 hours in one whole month we are fertile & the rest of the time we are waiting ](*,) Oh yay CD 8, your 3 days ahead of me. But I wont O until about 2 weeks from now based on last month! :dohh:
> 
> I wonder how Haley got on. I've been thinking about her and keep checking ever since she last posted. I've got an hour until I head to the gym so hopefully she'll update soon. If not I'll be back in about 4 hours after my gym session! (I dont do 4 hours, I do two 1 hour classes, but with getting there and back etc it'll be 4 hours from now....ok I make no sense!)
> 
> I just started a journal. I think its a way for me to rant & rant & rant until my hearts content. As its my journal I can just waffle to get it off my chest & if people want to read it its there, if its too boring they dont have to. My first post was LONG! It was my journey to where I am today. A 'short' version of my TTC journey since Oct 2010! Its actually quite theraputic (sp?) writing about whats happened.
> 
> Haley has me sitting on pins and needles too!!!!
> 
> Im gonna ck out ur journalClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey guys!!! I have been trying to post since my appointment but it keeps having a error! ANYWAYS!!! We have a baby AND a heartbeat!!! Horray!! They lady said the heartbeat probably just started yesterday and I am right on track for 6 weeks, 1 day! Woot woot!!! I am finally at ease... a little bit!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Congrats Haley. I dont know why but I am all emotional! I guess I know what it feels like to really want a healthy little bean. Such good news xxxClick to expand...

YeaaaaYeaaaaa haley!!!!!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/80826272/beautiful-lettering-custom-bridal-hanger?ref=cat_gallery_10

Gemma check out what i bought mybros fiance


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Hey Krystina this ttc business does get you in a shitty mood! For approx 24 hours in one whole month we are fertile & the rest of the time we are waiting ](*,) Oh yay CD 8, your 3 days ahead of me. But I wont O until about 2 weeks from now based on last month! :dohh:
> 
> I wonder how Haley got on. I've been thinking about her and keep checking ever since she last posted. I've got an hour until I head to the gym so hopefully she'll update soon. If not I'll be back in about 4 hours after my gym session! (I dont do 4 hours, I do two 1 hour classes, but with getting there and back etc it'll be 4 hours from now....ok I make no sense!)
> 
> I just started a journal. I think its a way for me to rant & rant & rant until my hearts content. As its my journal I can just waffle to get it off my chest & if people want to read it its there, if its too boring they dont have to. My first post was LONG! It was my journey to where I am today. A 'short' version of my TTC journey since Oct 2010! Its actually quite theraputic (sp?) writing about whats happened.

Gemma - I just want to fly to the UK and give you a million hugs... I just read your journal. I have always wanted to ask you what happened and HOW the hell you seem to be dealing so well since you told us that you lost your sweet baby boy at so far into the pregnancy. I am overwhelmed by your strength, hope and courage. I have been through things that were not even CLOSE to what you went through and I have found it hard to get out of bed sometimes. I simply adore you for your strength. It's horrible that there is no medical reason for the loss of your son, Bertie. :hugs:I wish more than anything that you can be a beautiful pregnant Bride just as you dream..


----------



## snowflakes120

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Hey Krystina this ttc business does get you in a shitty mood! For approx 24 hours in one whole month we are fertile & the rest of the time we are waiting ](*,) Oh yay CD 8, your 3 days ahead of me. But I wont O until about 2 weeks from now based on last month! :dohh:
> 
> I wonder how Haley got on. I've been thinking about her and keep checking ever since she last posted. I've got an hour until I head to the gym so hopefully she'll update soon. If not I'll be back in about 4 hours after my gym session! (I dont do 4 hours, I do two 1 hour classes, but with getting there and back etc it'll be 4 hours from now....ok I make no sense!)
> 
> I just started a journal. I think its a way for me to rant & rant & rant until my hearts content. As its my journal I can just waffle to get it off my chest & if people want to read it its there, if its too boring they dont have to. My first post was LONG! It was my journey to where I am today. A 'short' version of my TTC journey since Oct 2010! Its actually quite theraputic (sp?) writing about whats happened.
> 
> Haley has me sitting on pins and needles too!!!!
> 
> Im gonna ck out ur journalClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey guys!!! I have been trying to post since my appointment but it keeps having a error! ANYWAYS!!! We have a baby AND a heartbeat!!! Horray!! They lady said the heartbeat probably just started yesterday and I am right on track for 6 weeks, 1 day! Woot woot!!! I am finally at ease... a little bit!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I have trying to post all freaking day on here! Errors galore! I made a huge post to everyone and it gave me a stupid error! Oh I was fuming! So I spent my downtime on Pinterest. God, that website is just a complete time suck. Anyone got it? If so and they want to be my friend - let me know and I'll send you my linky PM. :)

jrow - Love the hanger. Super cute.

Bride - Gonna check out your journal in a bit. I had one when we were WTT and I loved it as it really was very therapeutic.

Addie - OMG!! Congrats girl - SOOOO happy for you!! 

kyrstina - Most likely the Clomid. When I told my friend I was going to take it she told me to beware of the mood swings and hot flashes. Sorry you had a bad day. I have them too. Hugs hun.

KTJ - Long time no see. Hope things are going well for you!

Armywife - Welcome huns! There's a few of us in the dreaded 2ww!!

Mammas - Water aerobics sound really awesome! I would love that!

Mrsj - Hilarious ways of putting BDing!


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Hey Krystina this ttc business does get you in a shitty mood! For approx 24 hours in one whole month we are fertile & the rest of the time we are waiting ](*,) Oh yay CD 8, your 3 days ahead of me. But I wont O until about 2 weeks from now based on last month! :dohh:
> 
> I wonder how Haley got on. I've been thinking about her and keep checking ever since she last posted. I've got an hour until I head to the gym so hopefully she'll update soon. If not I'll be back in about 4 hours after my gym session! (I dont do 4 hours, I do two 1 hour classes, but with getting there and back etc it'll be 4 hours from now....ok I make no sense!)
> 
> I just started a journal. I think its a way for me to rant & rant & rant until my hearts content. As its my journal I can just waffle to get it off my chest & if people want to read it its there, if its too boring they dont have to. My first post was LONG! It was my journey to where I am today. A 'short' version of my TTC journey since Oct 2010! Its actually quite theraputic (sp?) writing about whats happened.
> 
> Haley has me sitting on pins and needles too!!!!
> 
> Im gonna ck out ur journalClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey guys!!! I have been trying to post since my appointment but it keeps having a error! ANYWAYS!!! We have a baby AND a heartbeat!!! Horray!! They lady said the heartbeat probably just started yesterday and I am right on track for 6 weeks, 1 day! Woot woot!!! I am finally at ease... a little bit!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Congrats Haley. I dont know why but I am all emotional! I guess I know what it feels like to really want a healthy little bean. Such good news xxxClick to expand...
> 
> YeaaaaYeaaaaa haley!!!!!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/80826272/beautiful-lettering-custom-bridal-hanger?ref=cat_gallery_10
> 
> Gemma check out what i bought mybros fianceClick to expand...

I'm loving that!!! Will have to see if I can get one of them! 

Jamie I don't mind being asked what happened,I might add more to it as the time after he was born was just a huge mass of emotions & having to plan his funeral & see a tiny casket was something I don't ever want to do again I'm not sure I would have the strength,I didn't think I would have been able to get through it in the early days but it's something you have to do. So I feel I missed out some important stuff that I want to write down.
It's been a tough old road & it's still not easy but I need him to be a big brother someday soon x


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - OMGGGGG I couldn't post on here forever either and guess what I was doing.... I WAS ON PINTEREST ALSO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have to add me!!! search and add me "jaime rowe"


Gemma - i can't imagine having to see that little casket... horrible. :hugs: I can not wait until you get your bfp although i am sure it will bring up so many different emotions.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!

Bride I am going to check out your journal, I think writing is a great coping method for just about anything. Thanks I think I'm going to start one too...what day did you O last cycle? Another 2 weeks?? Hopefully we all get some good ole spring bfp's

Hayaddie I am so happy you saw your lil sticky bean and a healthy hb!! I'm so happy for you.

Jrow thanks for the love hon! A sistah needs it! 


What's up with bnb? It took me forever to log on....


----------



## threemakefive

Haley yay a heartbeat!!!

Bride, ill admit I went nosing through your posts when you joined the thread I so wanted to tell you how sorry I was for your loss but didn't want to mention it... You are such a strong person and I can't wait til you get ur bfp :) 

Glad all the rest of u ladies are doing well :) jrow I keep thinking its ur month too :)

Afm...I don't feel like this is my month lol I'm just going with it for now lol but we shall see....

Mammas How is the tww treating ya?

And I've wrote this ten times so it better post this time lol


----------



## Bride2b

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Bride I am going to check out your journal, I think writing is a great coping method for just about anything. Thanks I think I'm going to start one too...what day did you O last cycle? Another 2 weeks?? Hopefully we all get some good ole spring bfp's
> 
> Hayaddie I am so happy you saw your lil sticky bean and a healthy hb!! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> Jrow thanks for the love hon! A sistah needs it!
> 
> 
> What's up with bnb? It took me forever to log on....

I o'd on cd18 last month, so I am hoping it will be cd18 or earlier this month. I am keeping my fingers crossed that my cycles are sorting themselves out, as it was down to 30 days. Before my pregnancy my cycles were 28-29 days and OV was around cd 16, so things arent looking too bad now!

I bloody forgot to take my soy last night! Today should be my last soy day, but I am going to take it today & tomorrow so I still get the 5 days worth! I think I am going to start smep at cd12, then follow the plan until my CBFM hits high. I plan to BD on each high days & peak as last month I had 2 highs then 2 peaks then a high. Hopefully BD on the highs might make a difference for me! I must get a BFP this cycle before my due date! Positive mental attitude!! I also have reflexology today so I will tell her to get working on my reproductive organs!!

How are the TWWaiters going? xx


----------



## Bride2b

What the hell is pinterest? Just googled it and cant quite work out what it is! Is it like facebook?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi ladies!! Tried to post all day yesterday wouldn't let me GRRRR now I'm on my phone and it takes aggggges to load!

Bride I'll have to check out your journal but maybe when I'm having a strong day pretty emotional at the mo and it will be a tear jerker! You are amazing girl x 

Jrow I've got everything crossed for you!!!! 

Haley!!! Yay!!! So happy everythings good!!

So its our wedding anniversary today! 3 years! DH said to me shall we get a scan today? Me HELL YEAH!!! Managed to get a appointment at 4.30 cannot wait!! If all is well and baby is measuring up good we're going to announce it!!!!! So excited!!!

3make5 it is you who can guess the sex by the heartbeat isn't it? Is 10 weeks too late? X


----------



## Jessica28

Hey Guys...Trying to catch up with what is going on in here. It's hard for me to catch up since I can only get on when I am at work! A Big Congrats to everyone who had gotten BFPs so far! OH and I are starting SMEP on Friday...He brought me back a OPK yesterday and it was the first response one with 20 tests and it said start of Day 5 and yesterday was day 5 so I started right away...Hoping by day 14 or so I will yes a +! I am so excited....What happens if I don't ovulate this cycle? Is there something they can give you to bring your O back on if it doesn't come? 
For a teacher, I don't feel very intelligent when it comes to all this!


----------



## KTJ006

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Hey Krystina this ttc business does get you in a shitty mood! For approx 24 hours in one whole month we are fertile & the rest of the time we are waiting ](*,) Oh yay CD 8, your 3 days ahead of me. But I wont O until about 2 weeks from now based on last month! :dohh:
> 
> I wonder how Haley got on. I've been thinking about her and keep checking ever since she last posted. I've got an hour until I head to the gym so hopefully she'll update soon. If not I'll be back in about 4 hours after my gym session! (I dont do 4 hours, I do two 1 hour classes, but with getting there and back etc it'll be 4 hours from now....ok I make no sense!)
> 
> I just started a journal. I think its a way for me to rant & rant & rant until my hearts content. As its my journal I can just waffle to get it off my chest & if people want to read it its there, if its too boring they dont have to. My first post was LONG! It was my journey to where I am today. A 'short' version of my TTC journey since Oct 2010! Its actually quite theraputic (sp?) writing about whats happened.
> 
> Haley has me sitting on pins and needles too!!!!
> 
> Im gonna ck out ur journalClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey guys!!! I have been trying to post since my appointment but it keeps having a error! ANYWAYS!!! We have a baby AND a heartbeat!!! Horray!! They lady said the heartbeat probably just started yesterday and I am right on track for 6 weeks, 1 day! Woot woot!!! I am finally at ease... a little bit!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats Haley! Hope you guys went out to celebrate last night!! :):):):)


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ladies! I'm doing a test post before I write to everyone and get a stupid error.

Testies Testies Testies...


----------



## threemakefive

BeverleyLN said:


> Hi ladies!! Tried to post all day yesterday wouldn't let me GRRRR now I'm on my phone and it takes aggggges to load!
> 
> Bride I'll have to check out your journal but maybe when I'm having a strong day pretty emotional at the mo and it will be a tear jerker! You are amazing girl x
> 
> Jrow I've got everything crossed for you!!!!
> 
> Haley!!! Yay!!! So happy everythings good!!
> 
> So its our wedding anniversary today! 3 years! DH said to me shall we get a scan today? Me HELL YEAH!!! Managed to get a appointment at 4.30 cannot wait!! If all is well and baby is measuring up good we're going to announce it!!!!! So excited!!!
> 
> 3make5 it is you who can guess the sex by the heartbeat isn't it? Is 10 weeks too late? X

10 weeks might make it a bit iff but im guessing i could get a good guess from then :)


----------



## KTJ006

Love your journal *Bride*...it's amazing how strong you are and the attitude you have!! I hope we can continue to be a support for you and I love hearing about your adventures. There are wonderful things in your future :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Ha! It worked!

Jess - Hooray for mega pack of OPK's! Hope you get that + soon! There is a medicine called Clomid that you can take that makes most people OV but most doctor's will not give it to you right away - you will have to be trying for a while.

Bev - Hooray for an appt today and Happy Anniversary to you both! What a great gift to the both of you!

Krystina - Feeling better again today?

Jrow - Totally sent you a PM with the linky to my Pinterest. I will add you too! I think today is your OV day perhaps??!!

Bride - Maybe the soy will bring your OV up! I like your positive thinking and that you have a plan of action for this cycle!

3make5 - I'm with ya. I don't feel like it is our month either. :(

And on that note. I just feel out already. 6dpo and don't feel a thing but my sore little BB's which can totally be the Progesterone I'm taking. Boo. Plus, my temps have been steady - no jump in temp or anything. I just feel this will never happen for us. I have been so positive all cycle but it hit me today that I just don't think that we caught the eggy. And I have freaking another week til I test!! :cry:


----------



## jrowenj

Good Morning!!!!

Lisa- I added you on pinterest!!! I just started mine not too long ago, so I don't have that much pinned yet but I am getting there. Can't wait to check yours out tonight!! Don't count yourself out this cycle! I really was feeling it was gonna be your time since you had all this great news at the Docs and you ovulated early! POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!!!

Jessica - Almost time to SMEP for you!!!! Make sure you update us on your OPK progression! How long are your cycles usually??

Beverly! Happy anniversary! Getting a scan is a great idea!!!! I can't wait to see! I bet it's going to be a great, clear picture of a baby!!!!!!!

So, I think I ovulate today but I am not sure???? I know for sure that I either ovulated yesterday or will today. My cm has gone from stretchy to watery so I hope thats an indication! I actually think I ovulated last night! Hubs and I got it on early last night around 7pm! Wouldn't it be awesome if I ovulated only a couple hours later?! 

Well... off to work!


----------



## Jessica28

jrowenj said:


> Good Morning!!!!
> 
> Lisa- I added you on pinterest!!! I just started mine not too long ago, so I don't have that much pinned yet but I am getting there. Can't wait to check yours out tonight!! Don't count yourself out this cycle! I really was feeling it was gonna be your time since you had all this great news at the Docs and you ovulated early! POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!!!
> 
> Jessica - Almost time to SMEP for you!!!! Make sure you update us on your OPK progression! How long are your cycles usually??
> 
> Beverly! Happy anniversary! Getting a scan is a great idea!!!! I can't wait to see! I bet it's going to be a great, clear picture of a baby!!!!!!!
> 
> So, I think I ovulate today but I am not sure???? I know for sure that I either ovulated yesterday or will today. My cm has gone from stretchy to watery so I hope thats an indication! I actually think I ovulated last night! Hubs and I got it on early last night around 7pm! Wouldn't it be awesome if I ovulated only a couple hours later?!
> 
> Well... off to work!

Well before my m/c, I was on the pill and it was every 26 days. After the m/c, my first AF was 36 days in coming and my second one was 31 days so it seems to me I am getting back to normal now...or maybe wishful thinking! 

I will def. keep you updated on my OPK process....Day 6 so I am not expecting a + until maybe the 22nd? But perhaps I will get lucky! I am feeling much more positive this cycle!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning!!!!
> 
> Lisa- I added you on pinterest!!! I just started mine not too long ago, so I don't have that much pinned yet but I am getting there. Can't wait to check yours out tonight!! Don't count yourself out this cycle! I really was feeling it was gonna be your time since you had all this great news at the Docs and you ovulated early! POSITIVE THOUGHTS!!!!
> 
> Jessica - Almost time to SMEP for you!!!! Make sure you update us on your OPK progression! How long are your cycles usually??
> 
> Beverly! Happy anniversary! Getting a scan is a great idea!!!! I can't wait to see! I bet it's going to be a great, clear picture of a baby!!!!!!!
> 
> So, I think I ovulate today but I am not sure???? I know for sure that I either ovulated yesterday or will today. My cm has gone from stretchy to watery so I hope thats an indication! I actually think I ovulated last night! Hubs and I got it on early last night around 7pm! Wouldn't it be awesome if I ovulated only a couple hours later?!
> 
> Well... off to work!
> 
> Well before my m/c, I was on the pill and it was every 26 days. After the m/c, my first AF was 36 days in coming and my second one was 31 days so it seems to me I am getting back to normal now...or maybe wishful thinking!
> 
> I will def. keep you updated on my OPK process....Day 6 so I am not expecting a + until maybe the 22nd? But perhaps I will get lucky! I am feeling much more positive this cycle!Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## krystinab

Morning Ladies!!

Snow- I am doing a lot better (thanks for asking), but I have been having all types of hot flashes...not fun...is clomid supposed to induce ovulation or menopause???? I just cant wait to get to BD'ing. How are you doing?

Jrow- I hope you caught that egg!! I got that feeling you will see that BFP soon!!!

Hey Jessica nice to meet you :) Good luck with SMEP!!


----------



## krystinab

threemakefive said:


> beverleyln said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!! Tried to post all day yesterday wouldn't let me grrrr now i'm on my phone and it takes aggggges to load!
> 
> Bride i'll have to check out your journal but maybe when i'm having a strong day pretty emotional at the mo and it will be a tear jerker! You are amazing girl x
> 
> jrow i've got everything crossed for you!!!!
> 
> Haley!!! Yay!!! So happy everythings good!!
> 
> So its our wedding anniversary today! 3 years! Dh said to me shall we get a scan today? Me hell yeah!!! Managed to get a appointment at 4.30 cannot wait!! If all is well and baby is measuring up good we're going to announce it!!!!! So excited!!!
> 
> 
> 3make5 it is you who can guess the sex by the heartbeat isn't it? Is 10 weeks too late? X
> 
> 10 weeks might make it a bit iff but im guessing i could get a good guess from then :)Click to expand...

happy anniversary!!


----------



## KTJ006

BeverleyLN said:


> Hi ladies!! Tried to post all day yesterday wouldn't let me GRRRR now I'm on my phone and it takes aggggges to load!
> 
> Bride I'll have to check out your journal but maybe when I'm having a strong day pretty emotional at the mo and it will be a tear jerker! You are amazing girl x
> 
> Jrow I've got everything crossed for you!!!!
> 
> Haley!!! Yay!!! So happy everythings good!!
> 
> So its our wedding anniversary today! 3 years! DH said to me shall we get a scan today? Me HELL YEAH!!! Managed to get a appointment at 4.30 cannot wait!! If all is well and baby is measuring up good we're going to announce it!!!!! So excited!!!
> 
> 3make5 it is you who can guess the sex by the heartbeat isn't it? Is 10 weeks too late? X

Such a good way to celebrate an anniversary!! Happy 3 years!! Any big plans for you and DH??


----------



## mammaspath

after the bnb website being down i got pissed off and didn't log back on yesterday.....it was annoying! so much to catch up on! :)

BRIDE - i havn't read y0ur journal yet but i am going to

jrowe - i so hope your right with it being your month. And what is pinterest? sounds like another good use of my time.........give me the info!

snow ande three - um have you guys tested!!!!!!?????!!! I'm still holding out here........ive been really tired and crampy......and my boobs feel heavy..........STAYING POSITIVE!!!!!

bev - happy anniversary! HOW EXCITING! I can't wait for new pics

Krystina - i hope you get to feeling better today.....i swear ttc is such a pain in the ass!

where the heck is lovebot? hope shes ok

and welcome to the newbie!

sorry if I forgot anyone...........hugs and loves!


----------



## Hayaddie

Morning!!! When is the next tester!!? I'm getting anxious!! 

Bev, Happy Anniversary!!! Can't wait to see the new pictures of Baby SMEP!! How exciting!!

Snowflake! Take a chill pill lady! I didn't have any symptoms and my BB's were barely sore so hang in there! :) P.S. I wanna add you to Pinterest too!!

Jrow, in totally ready for you to get that BFP!! It's in the cards this month, remember!? ;)


----------



## jrowenj

SERIOUSLY... WE NEED SOME GOD DAMN TESTERS!!!!!!! I AM BORED OUTTA MY DAMN MIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So, I don't know when I ovulated... I am going to just say it was yesterday so that I can be in the TWW! hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mammas - I don't know how to explain pinterest... its just a great site to get ideas for ANYTHING and EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!

I am so ridiculously anxious to see someone get a fucking BFP already!!!!! 

Haley... add me to your pinterest! https://pinterest.com/jrowe21/

So... my bday AND st pattys day are during my TWW and I am QUITE the drinker at celebrations...what to do... what to do....


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> SERIOUSLY... WE NEED SOME GOD DAMN TESTERS!!!!!!! I AM BORED OUTTA MY DAMN MIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So, I don't know when I ovulated... I am going to just say it was yesterday so that I can be in the TWW! hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mammas - I don't know how to explain pinterest... its just a great site to get ideas for ANYTHING and EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so ridiculously anxious to see someone get a fucking BFP already!!!!!
> 
> Haley... add me to your pinterest! https://pinterest.com/jrowe21/
> 
> So... my bday AND st pattys day are during my TWW and I am QUITE the drinker at celebrations...what to do... what to do....

You and Snowflake have been officially followed! Warning: I not very good at repining so I have like 800 things "liked" whoops!!

And celebrate away! People drink all the time and not know they are expecting!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY... WE NEED SOME GOD DAMN TESTERS!!!!!!! I AM BORED OUTTA MY DAMN MIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So, I don't know when I ovulated... I am going to just say it was yesterday so that I can be in the TWW! hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mammas - I don't know how to explain pinterest... its just a great site to get ideas for ANYTHING and EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so ridiculously anxious to see someone get a fucking BFP already!!!!!
> 
> Haley... add me to your pinterest! https://pinterest.com/jrowe21/
> 
> So... my bday AND st pattys day are during my TWW and I am QUITE the drinker at celebrations...what to do... what to do....
> 
> You and Snowflake have been officially followed! Warning: I not very good at repining so I have like 800 things "liked" whoops!!
> 
> And celebrate away! People drink all the time and not know they are expecting!Click to expand...

I know.. i am still learning the whole pinning process too! No worries!

You and Lisa are so stinkin pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowe-----im not testing!!!!!! go nuts hahaha i really want to tho im waiting for the other gals to give in first!


----------



## Jessica28

A agree...Need to see some BFPs in here!
I find this thread very engaging/exciting and am glad to be a part of it.
Haven't gotten around to everyones journals yet though - wish I knew more about you all!


----------



## jrowenj

Guess who STILL has LOADS and LOADS of EWCM???? 
<----- THIS GIRL! WHAT THE.... guess I am going to ovulate tonight/tomorrow... which means i have to have sex again... ughhh... stupid broken knee... stupid husband... I'm sick of doing all the damn work! LMAO!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowe-----im not testing!!!!!! go nuts hahaha i really want to tho im waiting for the other gals to give in first!

you're 6dpo??? Whats the earliest you will cave???

:happydance:


----------



## mammaspath

im trying to hold out til 10dpo.......hmmm idk! (NAIL BITING)


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> A agree...Need to see some BFPs in here!
> I find this thread very engaging/exciting and am glad to be a part of it.
> Haven't gotten around to everyones journals yet though - wish I knew more about you all!

I'm Jaime. My husband got knee surgery a month ago, so I couldn't SMEP in February. This cycle, I am trying NTNP (yeah right) because If i get pregnant I will be due 4 days after my brother's wedding and I don't want to miss his wedding... so, we are just letting nature take it's course this cycle. Which is Bull because I have been totally tracking my CM and having sex all the time... only thing I am not doing is OPK hahaha!!! 

I am hoping I ovulated yesterday or tonight! I will be testing march 29th!

I live in New Jersey(USA) and I am about to turn 31 in SEVEN DAYS!! YUCK!!!

I am ttc my FIRST baby after having a mmc in October. This is my 5th cycle in total ttc including before and after my mmc. 

I think that about sums me up!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> im trying to hold out til 10dpo.......hmmm idk! (nail biting)

you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG! I just had a nice cry in the bathroom. My OBGYN appt wasn't covered under my insurance. His diagnosis was infertility which I guess isn't covered at all!!! $321 outta my pocket. I hate my insurance. I HAVE TO BE PREGNANT THIS MONTH!! I don't plan to test til 3/22 - I will 14dpo. Eeekkk. Ages away!! If I test early it will be 3/20 and I would be 12dpo.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> OMG! I just had a nice cry in the bathroom. My OBGYN appt wasn't covered under my insurance. His diagnosis was infertility which I guess isn't covered at all!!! $321 outta my pocket. I hate my insurance. I HAVE TO BE PREGNANT THIS MONTH!! I don't plan to test til 3/22 - I will 14dpo. Eeekkk. Ages away!! If I test early it will be 3/20 and I would be 12dpo.

Ohhhh maaannn... that SUCKS!!!!!!! Don't stress yourself out!!!! It's a great investment!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> SERIOUSLY... WE NEED SOME GOD DAMN TESTERS!!!!!!! I AM BORED OUTTA MY DAMN MIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So, I don't know when I ovulated... I am going to just say it was yesterday so that I can be in the TWW! hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mammas - I don't know how to explain pinterest... its just a great site to get ideas for ANYTHING and EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so ridiculously anxious to see someone get a fucking BFP already!!!!!
> 
> Haley... add me to your pinterest! https://pinterest.com/jrowe21/
> 
> So... my bday AND st pattys day are during my TWW and I am QUITE the drinker at celebrations...what to do... what to do....

I want to add you guys on pinterest!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY... WE NEED SOME GOD DAMN TESTERS!!!!!!! I AM BORED OUTTA MY DAMN MIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So, I don't know when I ovulated... I am going to just say it was yesterday so that I can be in the TWW! hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mammas - I don't know how to explain pinterest... its just a great site to get ideas for ANYTHING and EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so ridiculously anxious to see someone get a fucking BFP already!!!!!
> 
> Haley... add me to your pinterest! https://pinterest.com/jrowe21/
> 
> So... my bday AND st pattys day are during my TWW and I am QUITE the drinker at celebrations...what to do... what to do....
> 
> I want to add you guys on pinterest!!!!Click to expand...

add me!!!! Whatcha up to today?? You're too quiet!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY... WE NEED SOME GOD DAMN TESTERS!!!!!!! I AM BORED OUTTA MY DAMN MIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So, I don't know when I ovulated... I am going to just say it was yesterday so that I can be in the TWW! hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mammas - I don't know how to explain pinterest... its just a great site to get ideas for ANYTHING and EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so ridiculously anxious to see someone get a fucking BFP already!!!!!
> 
> Haley... add me to your pinterest! https://pinterest.com/jrowe21/
> 
> So... my bday AND st pattys day are during my TWW and I am QUITE the drinker at celebrations...what to do... what to do....
> 
> I want to add you guys on pinterest!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> add me!!!! Whatcha up to today?? You're too quiet!Click to expand...

Today has been a lazy day. My son and I have been laying in bed playing the sims game on facebook... he is so funny. He thinks it is funny to make the people do things. So we sit and play it together. Kinda funny - my wall looks like I am a facebook game junkie because we play together once or twice a day.
I think I may forget the whole temping thing. I am sick of it and I do not think that it is going to be accurate for me anyway. I do not set an alarm to temp- If I do I will not be able to go back to sleep and when you are a stay at home mom... why get up if your kid is not up. The whole last hour before I wake up I toss and turn and roll and am kinda awake but not really. I think that is going to mess my temps up. So I may say screw temping. 
MrJ interviewed for a new job a couple of weeks back. We NEED it. If they hire him on the low end of the pay scale they stated it will be a 10k pay increase and there will be better insurance. Right now if we were to get pregnant we would have to withdraw a giant chunk of our savings to pay the doctor bills, C-section, and I want my tubes tied after this one. Not only would the pay and benefits be better the job is more secure and will not be as stressful for him since they actually have a successfully ran business and know what they are doing. Mr.J does not handle stress well at all... It makes living with him unbearable. Last night was one of those nights. We fought all night because he had told me that he was super stressed with work and with his Mom being crazy- wanting to sue the cancer center for withholding treatment... (she claims that will not call her to give her an appointment for radiation- they call her and she hangs up on them the second they say they are with the cancer center) So I try to make things better for him at home to alleviate some of the stress and he came home and blew up at me that he wishes he had a supportive and understanding wife. WOW. That slap still stings. :cry: I am a typical Texan woman... and will not stand for disrespect... so I said F-you. Here is your bag get to packin. Show him supportive. He did not leave - and I really did not want him to but I was mad.

We did not say a word to each other from that point until about 2 hours ago when takeout mysteriously showed up. He felt bad when we realized he took his lunch and our lunches too. I called him and we both had a good cry. He stated he was sorry it is just stress- His mom, his job, and... GETTING A BFN! Talk about shocked. He said he thought this was the month. 

So that is me. Sorry so long. Just sitting here trying to process everything that has happened in the past 24 hours.


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna, sorry to hear all that is going on. It's so difficult playing the role of a supportive wife sometimes, right?? I totally understand. I too do not like when I feel walked on, under appreciated or when my husband takes his stresses out on me ESPECIALLY when we try EXTRA hard to make the home as stress free as possible so that they can feel some ease and comfort at home. At the end of the day though its the love that keeps you going and that's what matters most. The fact that you didn't really want him to leave and he didn't want to leave either just goes to show ya!

Hopefully he will get this new job and it can help things! That is very sweet that he was sad about the BFN. Sometimes we forget how much our spouses want this too!!

Glad you two had a nice cry and maybe can have a special night toghether even if just cuddling watching tv!


----------



## Hayaddie

Ugh snowflakes that freaking sucks!!! I feel so dumb looking back now, but my emergency room bill from my miscarriage cost us $320! And they didn't even do a damn thing! Ugh! You will show him infertility when you get a huge giant BFP!!

MrsJ my fingers, toes, and everything else I have is crossed for you and your hubby! A new job sounds like an amazing thing for you guys right now! I sort of know how you feel with his mom, defjnatly not as bad.. But my hubby's grandpa passed last year leaving his wife with a new diagnosis of Alzheimer's and se has started off the deep end.. Just starts being mean and rude for now reason! Ugh anywho....

Here is my story!
My name is Haley
24 years old
Married in October and already have a 4 year old!
Had a chemical in December and just got my BFP in February with baby SMEP! My hubby is calling it Virgil.. No clue why!
Hmmm I work for the Department of Mental Health and go to school online full time but spend most of my days on B&B and Pinterest!

Nice to meet you Jessica! What's your story?? I think you'll love this group of awesome ladies once you get all caught up on us! Happy SMEPing!

P.S. Jaime I freaking love your profile pic on Pinterest! Fish bowl anyone?! :)

Here is my


----------



## krystinab

Hey I want to do pintrest too! Im going to sign up!

MrsJ- we've all been there before. I am glad you and MrJ made up. I also hope he gets the new job. Its tough out here. 

Snow- I feel like you doc could have used a different code for insurance. My insurance doesnt cover fertility treatment but does cover tests and such...maybe they can try to resubmit under a different code. Also, just becuase they dont "pay" for it doesnt mean they dont offer discounts. I'd give my provider a call if I were you.

Jrow you need to google sex postions wiht a partner with a broken knee...maybe you should buy some type of harnest that will hold him over the bed...lol I am sure you can find a way...I'm guessing you've been ontop...get creative turn around or have him sit in a chair instead of the bed...just make sure you get it in!! Good luck!

Jessica - so there's nothing really exciting with me...started trying in may 2010 got a bfp in june 2010 and a mmc in august 2010, waited til march 2011 to ttc again...periods were all jacked up the summer of 2011...so I am officially 10 cycles in...been tested (fha, thyroid, progesterone) and everythings normal..on clomid (which is turning me to a crazy bitch) if I dont get preg by may 2012 going to a specialist...im 30, birthday on 5/15, favorite color green and enjoy stalking charts and threads on ttc sites :)


----------



## mammaspath

Jrowe I think u shuld test today rolfmao!


----------



## mammaspath

Here's my story
My name is amy...I'm the proud mother of 4 biological children..2 girls and 2 boys...I so play favorites depending on the day jk haha. And I am recently remarried to a sexy stud that has a daughter of his own...we need one more child pfreferred a girl in my mind a boy in dh's to become the modern times brady bunch...we plan to reinact the whole face in square idea hahaha. So after my last child I had my tubes tied sept 2007 and had then untied last april 15 2011....so for me getting preggo is much a challenge now...I'm 31 in august so that doesn't help things...I was happy to get preggo last december and sad to lose the baby at 12 weeks. 2 days b4 xmas! :( if I get a baby by smep I plan to name it smep and copycat bev! 


I used preeseed this month and had positive opks for 4 days in a row....I think my body hates me right now as I am crampy and bloated....I really just wanna get pregnant and blow up like a whale so my husband will think I'm oh so pretty! :)


----------



## mammaspath

Oh I made a mistakee I got pregnant in october and lost the baby in december


----------



## jrowenj

Haley - Mmmmm fish bowl in Mexico... hubby got pissed because i got WAAASTED hahahahaha Well, whatdya expect?!

Krystina - a sex swing for men?!?! INTERESTING!!!! Umm... yeah... been on top... reverse cowgirl, get em cowboy!!!! hahahahahahaha

mammas - hahahahahahaha OK I JUST LAUGHED OUT LOUD AT WORK!!!! I AM NOT TESTING! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I don't even know if I ovulated yet! hahahahaha... fine, i may cave in and buy an OPK though... oh and Brady Bunch... I can't deal with you! hahahahahaa


----------



## mrsjoannak

Since we are sharing stories- 

JoAnna here. I have a very curious and smart almost 5 year old. In July 2006 when we found out he was on his way, MrJ and I were actually in the last steps of breaking up after dating for 1 year. We stayed together until December. Things were really bad. Right before our son's 2nd bday we started talking again and got back together and got married 7 months later. I had my IUD removed and got pregnant the on the first try. Things were great. I woke up the day of my first appointment at 8 weeks with cramps and thought something was wrong so I went in early. They did blood test and pee tests and all that good stuff. While they were getting the results they took me back to another room for a sonogram. Just as soon as we got started a nurse walked in and showed the tech something in a chart and right then with out saying anything she turned the screen clicked the button a few times and said we were done. I got really worried and started to cry and she got teary. She told me to get dressed and we would go back to my exam room. The Doctor came in and delivered the results that my levels had just stopped and there was not a heartbeat.Not much of an explanation as of why. I stayed in the room and cried for a while and then drove home. I called MrJ and he came home and we sent our son to a friends house for the weekend. We stayed home and cried together and eventually passed everything naturally. We have been actively trying for 3 cycles since.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Since we are sharing stories-
> 
> JoAnna here. I have a very curious and smart almost 5 year old. In July 2006 when we found out he was on his way, MrJ and I were actually in the last steps of breaking up after dating for 1 year. We stayed together until December. Things were really bad. Right before our son's 2nd bday we started talking again and got back together and got married 7 months later. I had my IUD removed and got pregnant the on the first try. Things were great. I woke up the day of my first appointment at 8 weeks with cramps and thought something was wrong so I went in early. They did blood test and pee tests and all that good stuff. While they were getting the results they took me back to another room for a sonogram. Just as soon as we got started a nurse walked in and showed the tech something in a chart and right then with out saying anything she turned the screen clicked the button a few times and said we were done. I got really worried and started to cry and she got teary. She told me to get dressed and we would go back to my exam room. The Doctor came in and delivered the results that my levels had just stopped and there was not a heartbeat.Not much of an explanation as of why. I stayed in the room and cried for a while and then drove home. I called MrJ and he came home and we sent our son to a friends house for the weekend. We stayed home and cried together and eventually passed everything naturally. We have been actively trying for 3 cycles since.

Ughh... my story is very similar... was excited to go in for an ultrasound and my Husband came because it was the first time we would see it... they could barely find the flicker of the heartbeat and I could tell something was wrong by the look on her face.... heartbeat was BARELY there and they said that it was measuring small for being 8 weeks and asked if i was SURE of my LMP... I wished so much I wasn't sure and maybe got the dates wrong... then she told me I would miscarry in a few weeks... worst fucking experience EVER... was supposed to be exciting and get a picture and show my parents... instead had to call my parents and tell them... fucking bull shit! bleehhhh


----------



## KTJ006

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Since we are sharing stories-
> 
> JoAnna here. I have a very curious and smart almost 5 year old. In July 2006 when we found out he was on his way, MrJ and I were actually in the last steps of breaking up after dating for 1 year. We stayed together until December. Things were really bad. Right before our son's 2nd bday we started talking again and got back together and got married 7 months later. I had my IUD removed and got pregnant the on the first try. Things were great. I woke up the day of my first appointment at 8 weeks with cramps and thought something was wrong so I went in early. They did blood test and pee tests and all that good stuff. While they were getting the results they took me back to another room for a sonogram. Just as soon as we got started a nurse walked in and showed the tech something in a chart and right then with out saying anything she turned the screen clicked the button a few times and said we were done. I got really worried and started to cry and she got teary. She told me to get dressed and we would go back to my exam room. The Doctor came in and delivered the results that my levels had just stopped and there was not a heartbeat.Not much of an explanation as of why. I stayed in the room and cried for a while and then drove home. I called MrJ and he came home and we sent our son to a friends house for the weekend. We stayed home and cried together and eventually passed everything naturally. We have been actively trying for 3 cycles since.
> 
> Ughh... my story is very similar... was excited to go in for an ultrasound and my Husband came because it was the first time we would see it... they could barely find the flicker of the heartbeat and I could tell something was wrong by the look on her face.... heartbeat was BARELY there and they said that it was measuring small for being 8 weeks and asked if i was SURE of my LMP... I wished so much I wasn't sure and maybe got the dates wrong... then she told me I would miscarry in a few weeks... worst fucking experience EVER... was supposed to be exciting and get a picture and show my parents... instead had to call my parents and tell them... fucking bull shit! bleehhhhClick to expand...

It sucks, doesn't it? Sometimes I wonder why there are so many people who want a baby but have such a hard time, when there are tons of people who don't want one, but end up getting pregnant. Frustrates the heck out of me. 

I am scared to death of any ultrasound. It's really sad...so many people are excited to get them and see their little bean, but all I can think about is what if I find out something is wrong or bad or isn't right?? It's like it all can come crashing down so fast. I envy those people who never go through a loss...I don't think anyone should and I would never wish that upon my worst enemy.


----------



## Hayaddie

You know, I was thinking the other day and when I was pregnant with my now 4 year old the term "miscarriage" never went through my head! I never once worried about it happening and no one ever mentioned the possibility... and now that I have had one that is like the first thing I think about everyday! Crazynesssssss I tell ya!


----------



## KTJ006

Hayaddie said:


> You know, I was thinking the other day and when I was pregnant with my now 4 year old the term "miscarriage" never went through my head! I never once worried about it happening and no one ever mentioned the possibility... and now that I have had one that is like the first thing I think about everyday! Crazynesssssss I tell ya!

I was the same way!!! It totally puts things into perspective and makes you savor the little things. It's also taught me to take things one step at a time...which can be SO hard to do at times! I think it's so hard for people who haven't been through this to relate...SO glad we have BNB for things like this!


----------



## KTJ006

*Haley*!! Just realized this...you have a daughter names Addison Lee?? My little one is named Madison Leigh!! :)


----------



## threemakefive

Hey girls...JAIME go get opk lol ....Amy (didn't know that was mammapaths name lol) haven't tested...must win must not give in hahahajja
Not testing til next weds at earliest think I'm only 4dpo Idk lol 

My story in short
Emily...1girl 1boy..was done having babies...
Suprise bfp in Sept 2011 ..went from possible ectopic to seeing three gest. Sacs...then down to one then no hb...waited couple weeks then d and c in Dec...
3rd cycle since mmc 
Free time the fam and I like to go fishing and hunting.

Hope everyone is having a great day :) weather great here


----------



## snowflakes120

I'll share my story:

Hi! My name is Lisa. I am 31 years old - will be turning 32 on 4/14. We are trying for our 1st baby. Hubby and I have been together for 10 years and married for 5 of them. I love my husband - he is my best friend and my rock. I have a Boston Terrier named Demi - she is my love - she will be 5 next month. I live in NC but grew up in Western New York - we moved about 6 years ago. 

We have been holding off on TTC for a few years as hubby has been in school for what seems like forever - He has 2 associates and is working on his Bachelors in Electrical Engineering. He works just barely part time and goes to school full time. It has been stressful on our finances with him hardly working and not taking out any loans for school but I am proud to say we are doing it and we're in the middle of a recession. He only has 1 year left. 

We started TTC in June 2011. I got PG in Sept. and had my MC in Nov. We went in for scan at 7 weeks - hubby came along but soon had to leave as they were backed up and he had to go and take a test for school. I went into the scan by myself and they couldn't find anything - I had a blighted ovum. I walked to my car, cried and called my best friend. I had no one else. My parents were on vacation and didn't know - hubby and I were going to tell everyone at Christmas as a surprise. I took multiple doses of Cytotec to force myself to miscarry. It was horrible. We started trying again in December - I am in my 4th cycle. I was just diagnosed with Luteal Phase Defect and just started Progesterone. Really hoping AF doesn't show and I PG but if she does next cycle I start Clomid.


----------



## KTJ006

Since we are all at it...:)

I'm Kerry. 28 years old...will be 29 on 4/16 (yay for April birthday, *Lisa*!!). Been married to my college sweetheart for 6 years and we have a 21 month old daughter - she is our life! We had a storybook pregnancy with her - no complications or issues whatsoever. I thought all pregnancies were like that. 

We started trying for our second towards the end of 2011. Got a BFP in September. Started out with implantation bleeding that lasted weeeeeeks and then turned into a heavy flow. Went in for an ultrasound and saw a heartbeat while I was measuring 5 weeks 5 days (when I should have been 6.5 weeks). The ultrasound tech said everything looked good and sent me home after bloodwork. The next day and 2 days before Thanksgiving, I started miscarrying naturally which was the worst experience I ever went through. Felt like I was in labor all over again but couldn't do anything.

We waited until I had one regular cycle before TTC again. In that time, I bought the clear blue fertility monitor because I really wasn't sure what my cycles would do post MC. I used it on the first cycle and learned we were PG at the end of January. Currently almost 12 weeks (12 week scan on Friday!!) and really hoping this is our sticky bean! Still taking it a day at a time and counting each day as a blessing!

This is a wonderful forum with some great girls and fabulous support!


----------



## Bride2b

Wow ladies just read through 5 pages since I posted this morning!

I think all of you deserve a BFP this month! Each and everyone of you who have shared your story has really touched me. Its so sad what you have all been through, going to scans and finding out that the little bean isnt there or no heartbeat. I never knew so much about people finding out bad news at scans until I started in the TTC after a loss section, it makes the thought of a scan really scary! 

Bev, Happy Anniversary, how was the scan? Any pictures to post?

I know some of you have read my journal. But I thought I'd just introduce myself too. I'm Gemma, I'm 30 (so many of us are 30/31!) I am TTC my rainbow. I am not sure if I should say number 1 or number 2, as I feel like I should say 2 as I have Bertie in the angels arms, but number 1 as I have never given birth to a live baby. I have been with my finace for 5 years and we are getting married in 4 1/2 months! I have two dogs, a German Shephard & a Siberian Husky. I live in the South East of England (Kent) and I am a lecturer at a local college xxx


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi ladies!

Bride what can I say!! You are such an amazing person I envy your strength... Im sure Bertie is watching you and looking forward to the day he'll meet you again and hopefully soon he'll send a little brother or sister down to keep you company for those many, many years :hugs:

Girls you are all amazing! When you start trying for that longed for baby the word miscarriage never crosses your mind but it has unfortunately come to all of us but we all deserve our rainbow babies and we will all get them soon!!!!

My scan went beautifully!!! We saw a very wriggly baby within seconds!! He/she was upside down first off lol the lovely tech managed to wiggle baby around and we got some lovely pics!! Measuring up perfect at 10 weeks 3days the tech didn't want to measure the hb she said is way too much and could result in a miscarriage so of course we said ok and didn't push for it.
I feel very relaxed now we've told everyone and my phones been going mad all day! Will upload a pic tomorrow x


----------



## threemakefive

Yay bev how exciting :) so happy for you!!! Now are you going to start thinking names?? I would love to hear what ur thinking for names :) that's my fave part of people having babies is hearing the names :)


----------



## mammaspath

JROW - I thought u said u might have o'd earlier.........i meant test for pregnancy! 

that makes it so much more funny right!?!


----------



## BeverleyLN

If it's a boy it's after my husband James and if it's a girl it's a toss up between Gabriella and Sophia.... I have a feeling it's a girl but we're having a surprise so we have to wait and see!


----------



## jrowenj

Bev - I can't wait until you upload pics!!! I LOVE those names! All 3 of them are so beautiful!!! I think you're having a girl too!!!!!

Amy - YES that is why i was laughing so freakin hard!! I actually think I am ovulating at this very moment! I have pain in my ovary and back on the right side!!! So, I am gonna put myself at 1dpo tomorrow! I am also gonna make boom boom in the room room with Mr. Rowe after dinner! OWWWW OWWWW

Emily - I didn't get an OPK, but i am TOTALLY having cramps and know I am gonna be 1dpo tomorrow!

Kerry- CAN"T WAIT TO SEE YOUR SCAN!! 12 weeks?!?! OMG! I feel like you JUST told us you were pregs!!! YIppY!


----------



## KTJ006

Boom boom in the room room.....LOL!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Omg I think I forgot to tell you guys! (I really can't remember!) at my sonogram the lady said I had a bunch of cysts on my right ovary so that means I ovulated from the right side.... But I had the cramping and stuff on the left side! I was for sure it came from the left! Weird huh!?!?


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Omg I think I forgot to tell you guys! (I really can't remember!) at my sonogram the lady said I had a bunch of cysts on my right ovary so that means I ovulated from the right side.... But I had the cramping and stuff on the left side! I was for sure it came from the left! Weird huh!?!?

very weird!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Bev love the names!!! James was my top pick for my son for quite some time I wanted to nicknanme him jimmy :) I like Gabriella the best out of your two (only bc I named my cousin and my friends babies Sophia lol I like naming babies, I've named five besides my own lol) 

Ktj can't wait for your sonogram :) I bet baby will be perfect!!!

Afm...I've been easily irritated today that typically only happens after my cycle gets too long like about 6 weeks into cycle or so...but I'm only 26 days into this one....kinda different but I don't like to symptom spot and look silly when I'm not preggo lol


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Bev love the names!!! James was my top pick for my son for quite some time I wanted to nicknanme him jimmy :) I like Gabriella the best out of your two (only bc I named my cousin and my friends babies Sophia lol I like naming babies, I've named five besides my own lol)
> 
> Ktj can't wait for your sonogram :) I bet baby will be perfect!!!
> 
> Afm...I've been easily irritated today that typically only happens after my cycle gets too long like about 6 weeks into cycle or so...but I'm only 26 days into this one....kinda different but I don't like to symptom spot and look silly when I'm not preggo lol

How many dpo are you again?? You need a ticker, girl!!!!

Umm... so, I have been having ovary pain since about 1pm... made my hubby get in the sack at 8:30!!! HOLY TMI** GOOOOOO COMING OUTTA ME... we didn't need lube, spit... nada... ewcm out the hoohaa (literally)

If I don't get preggo this month than :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Bev love the names!!! James was my top pick for my son for quite some time I wanted to nicknanme him jimmy :) I like Gabriella the best out of your two (only bc I named my cousin and my friends babies Sophia lol I like naming babies, I've named five besides my own lol)
> 
> Ktj can't wait for your sonogram :) I bet baby will be perfect!!!
> 
> Afm...I've been easily irritated today that typically only happens after my cycle gets too long like about 6 weeks into cycle or so...but I'm only 26 days into this one....kinda different but I don't like to symptom spot and look silly when I'm not preggo lol
> 
> How many dpo are you again?? You need a ticker, girl!!!!
> 
> Umm... so, I have been having ovary pain since about 1pm... made my hubby get in the sack at 8:30!!! HOLY TMI** GOOOOOO COMING OUTTA ME... we didn't need lube, spit... nada... ewcm out the hoohaa (literally)
> 
> If I don't get preggo this month than :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

Hahahahahah ewcm is awesome lol 

Idk anywhere from 5 dpo to 3 dpo who knows lol do I count the day after first poaitive as 1dpo? This is too confusing hahahha


----------



## jrowenj

Emily. The day after your first positive is ov day so 2 days after positive is 1dpo


----------



## threemakefive

Thats what I thought so I'm like 4dpo I guess


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Bev love the names!!! James was my top pick for my son for quite some time I wanted to nicknanme him jimmy :) I like Gabriella the best out of your two (only bc I named my cousin and my friends babies Sophia lol I like naming babies, I've named five besides my own lol)
> 
> Ktj can't wait for your sonogram :) I bet baby will be perfect!!!
> 
> Afm...I've been easily irritated today that typically only happens after my cycle gets too long like about 6 weeks into cycle or so...but I'm only 26 days into this one....kinda different but I don't like to symptom spot and look silly when I'm not preggo lol
> 
> How many dpo are you again?? You need a ticker, girl!!!!
> 
> Umm... so, I have been having ovary pain since about 1pm... made my hubby get in the sack at 8:30!!! HOLY TMI** GOOOOOO COMING OUTTA ME... we didn't need lube, spit... nada... ewcm out the hoohaa (literally)
> 
> If I don't get preggo this month than :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

omg jamie you are killing me! my goodness u better be freaking pregnant or im coming with my spanking spoon all the way from idaho!:haha: naughty girl! hahaha


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Bev love the names!!! James was my top pick for my son for quite some time I wanted to nicknanme him jimmy :) I like Gabriella the best out of your two (only bc I named my cousin and my friends babies Sophia lol I like naming babies, I've named five besides my own lol)
> 
> Ktj can't wait for your sonogram :) I bet baby will be perfect!!!
> 
> Afm...I've been easily irritated today that typically only happens after my cycle gets too long like about 6 weeks into cycle or so...but I'm only 26 days into this one....kinda different but I don't like to symptom spot and look silly when I'm not preggo lol
> 
> How many dpo are you again?? You need a ticker, girl!!!!
> 
> Umm... so, I have been having ovary pain since about 1pm... made my hubby get in the sack at 8:30!!! HOLY TMI** GOOOOOO COMING OUTTA ME... we didn't need lube, spit... nada... ewcm out the hoohaa (literally)
> 
> If I don't get preggo this month than :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> omg jamie you are killing me! my goodness u better be freaking pregnant or im coming with my spanking spoon all the way from idaho!:haha: naughty girl! hahahaClick to expand...

:rofl: 

Are u testing 2morrow or wha?! Lololol


----------



## mammaspath

peer pressure is getting to me!

dammit jamie!


----------



## Hayaddie

You guys are cracking me up!!! Damnit someone test before I have to start peeing on sticks again!!! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Haaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

heyaddie - just an fyi there is a 10 week gender predictor---------dangle dangle! ill remind you in a few weeks!


----------



## threemakefive

Hahaha u guys are a hoot!!!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> heyaddie - just an fyi there is a 10 week gender predictor---------dangle dangle! ill remind you in a few weeks!

Dooooo itttttttt


----------



## mrsjoannak

https://www.intelligender.com/intelligender-gender-prediction-test.html


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie did they give u a heart rate for baby yet?


----------



## Bride2b

Great news bev! I'm so pleased your little rainbow was squiggly and doing well!

I think you all need tickers as I just cant keep up with how many dpo you all are! I keep forgetting my name let alone when I should expect you all to start poas & going nuts! Although I think you have mostly gone nuts already!
Lisa, Emily, Amy & Jaime = all in the tww yes?
Myself, Jessica, krystina = waiting to O
Joanna - where are you?I cant remember now! Think I'll look back at page one and see who is testing first!!x


----------



## Bride2b

Bev your frigging amazing, you even put them in the correct order on page one!

Threemakefive 17/3 FXed!!!
Snowflakes120 22/3 FXed!!!
Mamaspath 22/3 FXed!!!
JrowenJ 29/3 FXed!!!
Bride2b 8/4 FXed!!!
MrsJoannak 17/4 FXed!!!
Beauts ?
Krystinab ?
Jessica28 ?

So Lisa your up first girl!!! FX :dust::dance:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hey Ladies! 

Some pics for you today of baby belly and of little baby!!! head is on the left and you can make out the arms and legs!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3631.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 9









DSCF3632.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7









DSCF3633.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shellideaks

Aw your bump is so cute Bev!

Baby is coming along great too. It's amazing how quickly they grow and change. Congrats again :)


----------



## jrowenj

Awwwwwww Beverly!!! First of all... your bump is smaller than mine and I am not pregnant! hahaha!! Just kidding... sooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can totally see the arms and head of the bambino!!! Thanks for posting the picture!!!!!!!!!

Shelli - when do you go for another scan?? I can't believe you are 8 weeks already!!

Haley - go buy the predictor test!!!!!!!

JoAnna - feeling better??

ME: I am officially in the TWW, baby! Only a zillion years left until AF/Hpt!


----------



## KTJ006

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Bev love the names!!! James was my top pick for my son for quite some time I wanted to nicknanme him jimmy :) I like Gabriella the best out of your two (only bc I named my cousin and my friends babies Sophia lol I like naming babies, I've named five besides my own lol)
> 
> Ktj can't wait for your sonogram :) I bet baby will be perfect!!!
> 
> Afm...I've been easily irritated today that typically only happens after my cycle gets too long like about 6 weeks into cycle or so...but I'm only 26 days into this one....kinda different but I don't like to symptom spot and look silly when I'm not preggo lol
> 
> How many dpo are you again?? You need a ticker, girl!!!!
> 
> Umm... so, I have been having ovary pain since about 1pm... made my hubby get in the sack at 8:30!!! HOLY TMI** GOOOOOO COMING OUTTA ME... we didn't need lube, spit... nada... ewcm out the hoohaa (literally)
> 
> If I don't get preggo this month than :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:Click to expand...


Ok this made me laugh....Spit?? Haha the things we do!!!!!!!


----------



## KTJ006

BeverleyLN said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Some pics for you today of baby belly and of little baby!!! head is on the left and you can make out the arms and legs!!

WOW WOW WOW!!!! Isn't it crazy how fast they grow?? Those are amazing pictures...I bet you are over the moon!! How are you feeling Bev?? I feel like crap and am really hoping this stuff goes away soon otherwise DH might jump off a cliff! :shrug:


----------



## Jessica28

Hayaddie said:


> Ugh snowflakes that freaking sucks!!! I feel so dumb looking back now, but my emergency room bill from my miscarriage cost us $320! And they didn't even do a damn thing! Ugh! You will show him infertility when you get a huge giant BFP!!
> 
> MrsJ my fingers, toes, and everything else I have is crossed for you and your hubby! A new job sounds like an amazing thing for you guys right now! I sort of know how you feel with his mom, defjnatly not as bad.. But my hubby's grandpa passed last year leaving his wife with a new diagnosis of Alzheimer's and se has started off the deep end.. Just starts being mean and rude for now reason! Ugh anywho....
> 
> Here is my story!
> My name is Haley
> 24 years old
> Married in October and already have a 4 year old!
> Had a chemical in December and just got my BFP in February with baby SMEP! My hubby is calling it Virgil.. No clue why!
> Hmmm I work for the Department of Mental Health and go to school online full time but spend most of my days on B&B and Pinterest!
> 
> Nice to meet you Jessica! What's your story?? I think you'll love this group of awesome ladies once you get all caught up on us! Happy SMEPing!
> 
> P.S. Jaime I freaking love your profile pic on Pinterest! Fish bowl anyone?! :)
> 
> Here is my

Hey Haley! 
I am 28. OH is 35. I am a teacher and OH is a salmon harvester.We live in rural Newfoundland, Canada.
We have been together for more than 4 years now.
Back in October, we both decided to toss the bcp. OH thought we would be fast in getting pregnant but I thought it would take months as my sister can't have children...and I didn't know if I would have problems or not. Well, OH was right and I fell preggo right away. Found out on Dec. 9th when we were 8 weeks, started bleeding on Jan. 3rd, 2012 where we found the baby only measure 7 weeks. Had a d & c the same day. Doc sugggested bcp for three months which made me mad....so just recently we decided that we are ttc again this month. OH bought me an OPk on Tuesday and I have been temping too. Hoping for a BFP this month all things considered. SMEP starts on Friday!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey ya ladies! Feeling back to better today!! Hooray!! 1st of all - I love hearing everyone's stories. I feel even more connected with y'all. xoxo.

Bev - Look at your little tan bumpie!! Looking good girl!! Love the names.

Shelli - You got any names picked out yet?

Jamie - Welcome to the dreaded 2ww!! Again, so jelly about your EWCM!! 

Haley - You totally need the kit!! You POAS addict!!

Mammas - Stay strong girl. You can do it!! I'll have get the spanking spoon after you!! 

krystina - PM me your email address and I'll send you an invite to Pinterest. I totally warned you about the hot flashes!! FX that this is your month. I see lots of girls get their BFP - 1st month on Clomid.

OMG 1 week til test day for me!!! OMG!! Come on 2 pink lines!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thanks Ladies!! i'm a very skinny mini and have (well had) a super flat tummy so i'm amazed !

KTJ to put it in a nice way i feel like crap lol.... very tired and a bit nauseous but as long as baby's fine i don't care


----------



## Jessica28

BeverleyLN said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Some pics for you today of baby belly and of little baby!!! head is on the left and you can make out the arms and legs!!

Awwww.....So sweet!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeahhhh Lisa!! Only one week til testing?!?! WOOOOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Jessica28

I hate waiting...seems like you are alwats waiting for something when TTC. The days just don't pass fast enough for me!
I need a hobby!


----------



## Hayaddie

OMG guys!!! NOw I need ot get this gender kit! Shit! I have already been taking the Chinese gender predictor things online and so far I am thinking boy! 

Bev your belly is sooooo cute! 

AFM: I have had an on again off again fever! Nothing too crazy but up to 100.4! And I am sweating like constantly. I am hoping it is nothing out of the ordinary and I can get over it today. Of course you know I googled it and high fever can lead to MC. Ughhh I need someone to get me denied access to Google please!!!! Lisa, are you testing this weekend??? PLEASE!?! :)


----------



## KTJ006

Hayaddie said:


> OMG guys!!! NOw I need ot get this gender kit! Shit! I have already been taking the Chinese gender predictor things online and so far I am thinking boy!
> 
> Bev your belly is sooooo cute!
> 
> AFM: I have had an on again off again fever! Nothing too crazy but up to 100.4! And I am sweating like constantly. I am hoping it is nothing out of the ordinary and I can get over it today. Of course you know I googled it and high fever can lead to MC. Ughhh I need someone to get me denied access to Google please!!!! Lisa, are you testing this weekend??? PLEASE!?! :)

QUIT GOOGLING!!!! I do it too so I shouldn't be talking. ;) Is your weather crazy over there? Hot, cold, hot, cold. It's doing that here and making everyone sick. Hopefully the same isn't happening to you. It will be over 80 today. Rest up today and feel better!


----------



## Hayaddie

Good thinking! Maybe it is the weather! I just took my temp and it is back to normal! Worry is over :)


----------



## threemakefive

I need to change my test date to the 22 nd :) Amy u testing yet hahaha

And bev love the pics :)


----------



## mammaspath

three - no testing here! Think youre gna make it?!?

bev - how cute is that baby bump?!? i can't wait till you find out the genders........oh and then we are all pregnant.

Jamie- welcome to the horrible 2ww~! Im gonna bet you test before any of us? hehehe

shelli - i can't wait to see you next test! haha but it would be cool if they worked.

jess - let the smeping begin!

KTJ - I DON'T SEE A TICKER FOR YOU how far along are you?

afm - no school today so i slept in! PT Conferences here in a hour so i gotta get my tired butt in the shower. im still a little crampy but im breaking out all over my face......usually a sign of af.........not being so optomistic today


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thanks Ladies!! 3make5 i've changed your test date but were you kidding? feel like i've missed a joke or something lol


----------



## krystinab

BeverleyLN said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Some pics for you today of baby belly and of little baby!!! head is on the left and you can make out the arms and legs!!

OMG soooooo cute! I <3 it :) look at your lil mini baby bump, and your lil bean is so cute :)


----------



## threemakefive

The changing date I was serious abt the second part to Amy is a joke lol we are seeing who holds out longest before testing hahahah I am gunna get her to break and test before me hahahah

Any of u other ladies(pregnant or ttc) got names picked yet? Any of you pick names with your mc that you've "retired" since the loss? I've noticed some do that...Just curious how.many do.


----------



## krystinab

Bride2b said:


> Bev your frigging amazing, you even put them in the correct order on page one!
> 
> Threemakefive 17/3 FXed!!!
> Snowflakes120 22/3 FXed!!!
> Mamaspath 22/3 FXed!!!
> JrowenJ 29/3 FXed!!!
> Bride2b 8/4 FXed!!!
> MrsJoannak 17/4 FXed!!!
> Beauts ?
> Krystinab ?
> Jessica28 ?
> 
> So Lisa your up first girl!!! FX :dust::dance:


Ok so my test date is 4/4...which is a lifetime away


----------



## Jessica28

Thinking my test date will be 10/4 if I have my numbers right!
Just hoping that I have been Oing since the m/c and it's not just in my head. I think I google way too much...lol


----------



## shellideaks

I'm not sure when my next scan is, it's gonna be the standard 12 week one so will get it in the post. My first midwife appointment is tomorrow though :) 

Yeah we've pretty much got names sorted for either sex, for a boy it's Logan and for a girl it's Lacey (possibly lol). Boys name I'm 100% sure on but may change my mind on the girl one.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Wow ladies! we have a testing date for almost everyone! that has not happened in a long time!

Beauts where are you girl? x


----------



## KTJ006

*Shel *I love the names!!! No names for us yet...we have a few in mind but aren't seriously thinking about it. 

*Mamma*: I'm too wimpy to get a ticker just yet!!! I'll probably add one in a few weeks. I'm 12 weeks on Sunday :)

*Krystina*: 4/4 will really be here before you know it!! It's already the middle of march!!


----------



## threemakefive

Cute names Shelli :)


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks! The OH is a big geek and loves his superheroes so Logan is after Wolverine lol.


----------



## Hayaddie

Logan is cute!!

I think for a girl we are pretty set on Lucy and a boy maybe Tucker... Tuck for short!


----------



## Bride2b

shellideaks said:


> Thanks! The OH is a big geek and loves his superheroes so Logan is after Wolverine lol.

OMG I shouldnt mention that to my OH then he loves Marvel etc!

We wanted Albie as a boys name, but when Bertie was born it didnt seem right and didnt feel like it suited him & I wanted to save the name. When we decided to name Bertie we just layed in bed the night after he was born and OH just said a few names, but Bertie seemed so cute, & just loved it! We hope to use Albie if we get a boy as I had a great uncle who we called Albie (short of albert) and he was awesome! Also OH dad was called Albert & its a bit of a tribute in a modern way. I have no idea about a girls name, we never discussed a girls name as we didnt feel that we were having a girl, I was convinced from about 7 weeks he was a boy & I was right!

Bev, OMG I love the baby bump...so cute & the scan pics, your baby is so teeny yet you can see it little head, arms & legs! Wow I love it!

I agree ladies that Jaime will totally be the first to crack & test!


----------



## jrowenj

Well, well, well... all of you making fun of me while I wasn't here to defend myself! :rofl:
:rofl:

I am NOT going to test before you girls! If you remember, I held out like a champ last month when you all kept telling me to :test: !!!



Haley, stop googling and stop taking your temp. Who takes their temps like that?!?! WTH?!

Someone needs to break the fuck down and test... Why do I feel like you other girls have been in the TWW for like 4 weeks??? The EARLIEST I will break down and test is the 24th. I would be about 10dpo I think!

There better not be any sneaky gals testing and not admitting to it!

Shelli - I love those names! I like Logan for a boy OR a girl... My friend just had a baby and named her Fiona and my other friend named him Landon. Such cute names, right?!

I have NO Names picked out yet!!!!!!!!

Can i just tell you how happy I am that I don't have to have sex tonight?!

Amy - Don't be pessimistic! breakouts could be from preggo... you should test HAHAHA


----------



## mammaspath

so if my memory serves me right i did get my first opk on the seventh......what day should i count as ovulation day? they were positive for 4 days.......
help me---------im trying to "break the fuck down here!"


----------



## mammaspath

AND YES THE 2ww has clearly been 4 weeks rotfl!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> AND YES THE 2ww has clearly been 4 weeks rotfl!

Ughh ur only 7dpo then....booooo....:wacko:


----------



## threemakefive

Bride I love Albie that is adorable!

Haley your names are great :) 

Amy u ovulated the day after first positive so two days after first positive was 1dpo...

We really like Fawkes for a boy and OH says Tomicyn (Thomas Edison put together...he's a nerd just like all the rest the OH's hahahha) and I like Tesla for girl names..but we shall see lol


----------



## jrowenj

Sooo that makes amy 6dpo?!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Wow ladies you have been chatty today! I have been busy... _trying_ to be a good mom. I love to cook - and not to brag but I frickin rock at it. Baking... not my thing. I can bake and it will taste good but it will be ugly as hell. So someone please tell me why I decided to make my son's birthday cake? Birthdays are a big thing in our house- I am a Christmas baby and never really had birthdays so it is important to me that my kids all have very special days. My sister laughs when I say that I simply could not complete with Jesus. He wins hands down. :) I usually have cakes made and they are pretty fancy. This year to try to save money I decided - I can do that. nope:- no I can't) I have spent about as much as I would have to have it made. Bought special pans, icing crap, coloring, mixes, crap to make my own buttercream from scratch... This was a stupid idea. I am now so sick of Monster truck cake and I am only half way done.


----------



## Bride2b

Fucking hate waiting to O!!!!! This is bull shit!!!

Someone needs to freaking test so I can take my mind off waiting to O!!!!

Joanna I know what u mean about the cake,I made my grandad a 90th cake and it took fucking ages n cost a bomb! I plan on making my own wedding cake but think I have run out of steam!!! Hopefully I'll be too busy being pregnant soon to keep faffing with making fancy cakes!


----------



## threemakefive

Amy is 7 dpo ..... That makes me.5 and what abt snow?


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna! Post a pic of it!


----------



## threemakefive

mrsjoannak said:


> Wow ladies you have been chatty today! I have been busy... _trying_ to be a good mom. I love to cook - and not to brag but I frickin rock at it. Baking... not my thing. I can bake and it will taste good but it will be ugly as hell. So someone please tell me why I decided to make my son's birthday cake? Birthdays are a big thing in our house- I am a Christmas baby and never really had birthdays so it is important to me that my kids all have very special days. My sister laughs when I say that I simply could not complete with Jesus. He wins hands down. :) I usually have cakes made and they are pretty fancy. This year to try to save money I decided - I can do that. nope:- no I can't) I have spent about as much as I would have to have it made. Bought special pans, icing crap, coloring, mixes, crap to make my own buttercream from scratch... This was a stupid idea. I am now so sick of Monster truck cake and I am only half way done.

I hear ya...normally i try to make the cake but when my daughter asked for a brain cake (zombie theme) for her bday I was NOT about to try that one hahahha so I had it made! I bet yours looks great


----------



## KTJ006

Somewhat freaking out! Started bleeding a bit tonight...all brown but still making me worried. On top of that, I'm usually extremely tired and nauseous all the time. Today, those 2 things weren't that bad. My appointment is tomorrow afternoon so I can't get in any sooner, but I'm freaking out just a bit!!! It's going to be a long night :(


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> Somewhat freaking out! Started bleeding a bit tonight...all brown but still making me worried. On top of that, I'm usually extremely tired and nauseous all the time. Today, those 2 things weren't that bad. My appointment is tomorrow afternoon so I can't get in any sooner, but I'm freaking out just a bit!!! It's going to be a long night :(

Dont worrrrryyyy hunnn.... its normal to bleed a little bit... dont know what to say to ease uou....will say som prayers for you


----------



## threemakefive

KTJ006 said:


> Somewhat freaking out! Started bleeding a bit tonight...all brown but still making me worried. On top of that, I'm usually extremely tired and nauseous all the time. Today, those 2 things weren't that bad. My appointment is tomorrow afternoon so I can't get in any sooner, but I'm freaking out just a bit!!! It's going to be a long night :(

How many weeks are you? Brown is good red is less good :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Joanna! Post a pic of it!

I will when I am done... if you promise not to laugh. So far it is not looking to good...


----------



## mrsjoannak

threemakefive said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> Somewhat freaking out! Started bleeding a bit tonight...all brown but still making me worried. On top of that, I'm usually extremely tired and nauseous all the time. Today, those 2 things weren't that bad. My appointment is tomorrow afternoon so I can't get in any sooner, but I'm freaking out just a bit!!! It's going to be a long night :(
> 
> How many weeks are you? Brown is good red is less good :)Click to expand...

I agree brown blood means old blood. If you have had symptoms up until today maybe today was just a good day.


----------



## BeverleyLN

KTJ006 said:


> Somewhat freaking out! Started bleeding a bit tonight...all brown but still making me worried. On top of that, I'm usually extremely tired and nauseous all the time. Today, those 2 things weren't that bad. My appointment is tomorrow afternoon so I can't get in any sooner, but I'm freaking out just a bit!!! It's going to be a long night :(

I agree with the ladies brown is better than red! i think at this stage you should be worried if it's red and with very bad cramps you'll be fine!

Make sure to mention it at your appointment hopefully they can get you a scan to check bubba is fine


----------



## Jessica28

KTJ006 - Docs always tell you not to worry unless its dark red blood! I said a prayer for you. I am sure everything will be alright!

SMEP starts tonight for us!! Can't wait. Last night I was just too freakin tired but today is CD 8 and I can't wait! I expect it might be next Friday before I get a + on my OPK.


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> Well, well, well... all of you making fun of me while I wasn't here to defend myself! :rofl:
> :rofl:
> 
> I am NOT going to test before you girls! If you remember, I held out like a champ last month when you all kept telling me to :test: !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haley, stop googling and stop taking your temp. Who takes their temps like that?!?! WTH?!
> 
> Someone needs to break the fuck down and test... Why do I feel like you other girls have been in the TWW for like 4 weeks??? The EARLIEST I will break down and test is the 24th. I would be about 10dpo I think!
> 
> There better not be any sneaky gals testing and not admitting to it!
> 
> Shelli - I love those names! I like Logan for a boy OR a girl... My friend just had a baby and named her Fiona and my other friend named him Landon. Such cute names, right?!
> 
> I have NO Names picked out yet!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can i just tell you how happy I am that I don't have to have sex tonight?!
> 
> Amy - Don't be pessimistic! breakouts could be from preggo... you should test HAHAHA

Hmmm hadn't thought about it for a girl you know, it could actually work. Might stick with it for both lol. Aw they are really cute names. Can't believe you have none, me and OH were arguing about names before we even decided to start TTC!



KTJ006 said:


> Somewhat freaking out! Started bleeding a bit tonight...all brown but still making me worried. On top of that, I'm usually extremely tired and nauseous all the time. Today, those 2 things weren't that bad. My appointment is tomorrow afternoon so I can't get in any sooner, but I'm freaking out just a bit!!! It's going to be a long night :(

Aw I'm sure everything is okay Kerry. Like everyone says, brown blood is old blood. You have your 12 week scan today right? You'll see your little bubs and know everything is great. Try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## KTJ006

Thanks all!! Hopefully it's nothing. The reduced symptoms are making me over analyze. Guess we will find everything out this afternoon! DH is coming and I always consider him my good luck charm (cheesy, huh?!). Thankfully it's Friday too!!


----------



## jrowenj

Jess, happy smeping!!!!!!!!

Shelli, i better start thinking of names!

Joanna i wont make fun!

Kerry, hope your checkup gives you some peace


----------



## shellideaks

KTJ006 said:


> Thanks all!! Hopefully it's nothing. The reduced symptoms are making me over analyze. Guess we will find everything out this afternoon! DH is coming and I always consider him my good luck charm (cheesy, huh?!). Thankfully it's Friday too!!

Just remember that your placenta has probably fully taken over by now, and that reduces the symptoms you have in the first trimester. I'm sure it's nothing at all! I can't wait till my placenta takes over and I start feeling better lol.


----------



## KTJ006

shellideaks said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all!! Hopefully it's nothing. The reduced symptoms are making me over analyze. Guess we will find everything out this afternoon! DH is coming and I always consider him my good luck charm (cheesy, huh?!). Thankfully it's Friday too!!
> 
> Just remember that your placenta has probably fully taken over by now, and that reduces the symptoms you have in the first trimester. I'm sure it's nothing at all! I can't wait till my placenta takes over and I start feeling better lol.Click to expand...

I was told the yolk sac is what causes so many symptoms...which I never knew!! Crazy how the tiniest thing can wreak havoc on you! I hope you feel better soon too...it's yucky but means baby is growing well!


----------



## KTJ006

Dense question...is there a way to know if someone has posted something new in a thread without refreshing the screen or getting an email? Wasn't sure if there was like a pop up message you could get.


----------



## shellideaks

Yeah, click on 'User CP' and all the threads you've ever posted in will be there if someone has replied since you have. If you click the little grey arrow next to the topic subject on that page it'll take you to the first unread post. I've circled it in the pic :)
 



Attached Files:







bnb.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jessica28

Just out of curiousity.....
At our first Doctors appointment when we found out we were pregnant, He didn't examine me or anything but he told us not to have sex for 6 weeks.
I went to a NP and she said there wasn't a reason why we shouldn't have sex and well we tried to listen but it was Christmas Eve and New YEars Eve...and we gave it. It wasn't rough and he didn't penetrate deep. But sometimes I can't help but wonder if that was the reason for the m/c. :(


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Just out of curiousity.....
> At our first Doctors appointment when we found out we were pregnant, He didn't examine me or anything but he told us not to have sex for 6 weeks.
> I went to a NP and she said there wasn't a reason why we shouldn't have sex and well we tried to listen but it was Christmas Eve and New YEars Eve...and we gave it. It wasn't rough and he didn't penetrate deep. But sometimes I can't help but wonder if that was the reason for the m/c. :(

Nooooo way, hun. You can have sex while first pregnant. There was nothing you did to cause it. Its mostly due to a problem in the developing embryo and yor body just knows that something is wrong


----------



## shellideaks

I think you're fine to have sex as long as your doctor/midwife doesn't say otherwise. I've had it a handful of times since getting pg (more to do with not feeling up to it at the moment that worrying) and all has been fine. I doubt it was to do with that :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Jess, I don't think it was that at all. Good luck SMEP'ing tonight!! Hooray for CD8.

KTJ - Thinking of you at your appt today.

3make5 - I am 8dpo today. The same as Mammas. U got any symptoms??

Mammas - What about you? Any symptoms?

jrow - If I was to test early it will be on Tuesday and I would totally fess up to it!!

Mrsj - I wanna see the finished cake too. 

Bride - Cute name!! LOVE it!! We have a bunch of girl names picked out but not really any boy names. 

My chart is looking fabulous thanks to my Progesterone. Not feeling a damn symptom except these stupid sore boobs which is prolly thanks to the Progesterone as well. Blah! :growlmad:


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Jess, I don't think it was that at all. Good luck SMEP'ing tonight!! Hooray for CD8.
> 
> KTJ - Thinking of you at your appt today.
> 
> 3make5 - I am 8dpo today. The same as Mammas. U got any symptoms??
> 
> Mammas - What about you? Any symptoms?
> 
> jrow - If I was to test early it will be on Tuesday and I would totally fess up to it!!
> 
> Mrsj - I wanna see the finished cake too.
> 
> Bride - Cute name!! LOVE it!! We have a bunch of girl names picked out but not really any boy names.
> 
> My chart is looking fabulous thanks to my Progesterone. Not feeling a damn symptom except these stupid sore boobs which is prolly thanks to the Progesterone as well. Blah! :growlmad:

I was gonna say your chart is awesome!!!!! Maybe you should test at 10 dpo lmao!! I hope this is your month!


----------



## Hayaddie

KTJ, I cannot wait to hear how your appointment goes!! Im sure everything is going great! But I know how wooried you can get after having a MC! I woke up this morning and my BB's werent as sore as usual so of course I assumed the worst lol!

Jrow I cannot believe you dont have any names picked out! Get on it!

Shelli, my poor hubby is probably on his way to find a part time girlfriend if I dont start putting out again! Poor guy!

AFM: I just need to complain that I went to the Chinese Buffet last night and only ate some rice and a crab rangoon.... now I feel cheated that I had to pay so much for barely eating! :( P.S. I am sitting at work in my cute new maternity capri's!! Holla!


----------



## KTJ006

shellideaks said:


> Yeah, click on 'User CP' and all the threads you've ever posted in will be there if someone has replied since you have. If you click the little grey arrow next to the topic subject on that page it'll take you to the first unread post. I've circled it in the pic :)

Thanks, Shel! I was also looking at that piece...was hoping there was some sort of box that could pop up on your computer when there was a new post so you didn't have to go to a page to look or have to refresh. Oh well!


----------



## Jessica28

Since everyone talking baby names....
When OH and I were pregnant we had decided on Ashley Paige for a girl but we at odds with a boys name. We had it narrowed down to Blake or Reece.
If we are to get preggo again...Ashley would probably change to Kadence and I am guessing we will still fight over the boys name...lol

I am currently waiting on the phone call ffrom my best friend to see what she is having!


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, click on 'User CP' and all the threads you've ever posted in will be there if someone has replied since you have. If you click the little grey arrow next to the topic subject on that page it'll take you to the first unread post. I've circled it in the pic :)
> 
> Thanks, Shel! I was also looking at that piece...was hoping there was some sort of box that could pop up on your computer when there was a new post so you didn't have to go to a page to look or have to refresh. Oh well!Click to expand...

They should have created that while they did their bullshit "upgrade" last week!


----------



## Jessica28

How do I get the code for my fertilityfriend chart?
I want to add it on here...


----------



## KTJ006

jrowenj said:


> KTJ006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, click on 'User CP' and all the threads you've ever posted in will be there if someone has replied since you have. If you click the little grey arrow next to the topic subject on that page it'll take you to the first unread post. I've circled it in the pic :)
> 
> Thanks, Shel! I was also looking at that piece...was hoping there was some sort of box that could pop up on your computer when there was a new post so you didn't have to go to a page to look or have to refresh. Oh well!Click to expand...
> 
> They should have created that while they did their bullshit "upgrade" last week!Click to expand...

HA! For real!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Good morning ladies! I am in zombie mode. For some reason Rex our lab was extremely nervous last night. He paced around the house crying like something was wrong. I finally got him to sit at the foot of the bed and he just stared at the patio door in our room. WTH? I am now really tired and I do not want to be awake but I am. MrJ woke me up this morning to ask me why I had not done his laundry...he did not have any clean jeans. I simply replied I am not a mind reader. If you wad them up in a ball and hide them in your mountain of crap on your side of the bed I do not know that they need to be washed. Typically dirty clothes go in the hamper or in the floor...next to the hamper. So sad he had to wear his sexy man jeans I bought him that he does not like. 

News on the job front. He went in yesterday for a 3rd interview. This time he met with the owner of the company. Everything went great and then they told him that they had actually already filled the position he had applied for. womp womp. BUT they like him so much they found another position for him. It will be a 10K pay increase and the benefits will be a million times better than what he has now. SO YAY! But wait...there is more... He got another phone call yesterday from a children's hospital he had applied at. They want to interview him. This is a job that I found for him and forced him to apply because it sounded perfect for him. Here is the kicker pay increase --->30K!!
We have no idea when/how he will be able to go interview. He is leaving town Sunday to go take care of his mom.

Kerry - I hope your appointment goes well and maybe you will get a sneak peek of your little one!

Amy- Almost time to test!!! maybe you could just so get one at the dollar store and pee on it a little just to see... sounds tempting doesn't it... You know if Haley read this she would already be out the door... Oh Hell. Now I want to pee on something and I have not even made it to cd8 yet.

Haley- Yay for cute pants! You need to post bump pics asap.

Lisa- I hope your boobs hurt for a good reason. Fingers crossed

Gemma- when do you expect to O? Maybe we will be close -ish

Krystina 4/4 will be here before you know it... look on the bright side... you could have a frickin 40 day cycle (did you ever think you owuld be jealous of some ones cycle? LOL) and have 4/17 as your test date hmmmmmmm that sounds familiar... who do I know like that oh ME! and it is killing me. Just relax and get to smepping. I really hope that this is your month!

Jessica - welcome and good luck smepping!

Bev and Shelli hope your babies are still snug as a bug and that you are doing well.

Jaime - No names? We have names we also have that LOOOOOOOONG list of names that we can not use. We also know that our child should not grow up to be an OBGYN. :rofl: Dr. Lucy _rhymes with hunts_ OBGYN. I love old traditional and biblical names. We have a Samuel Hayden and I do not care for his middle name. MrJ picked it - it was the first thing he picked that was not stupid so I said DEAL! For a girl I want Natalie June and for a boy I want Hollis or Shepp <-- not to be confused with SMEPP or Henry or George. Basically if you can see a little old man with that name - I love it. 

Wow sorry for the long post! Have a great day!


----------



## KTJ006

mrsjoannak said:


> Good morning ladies! I am in zombie mode. For some reason Rex our lab was extremely nervous last night. He paced around the house crying like something was wrong. I finally got him to sit at the foot of the bed and he just stared at the patio door in our room. WTH? I am now really tired and I do not want to be awake but I am. MrJ woke me up this morning to ask me why I had not done his laundry...he did not have any clean jeans. I simply replied I am not a mind reader. If you wad them up in a ball and hide them in your mountain of crap on your side of the bed I do not know that they need to be washed. Typically dirty clothes go in the hamper or in the floor...next to the hamper. So sad he had to wear his sexy man jeans I bought him that he does not like.
> 
> News on the job front. He went in yesterday for a 3rd interview. This time he met with the owner of the company. Everything went great and then they told him that they had actually already filled the position he had applied for. womp womp. BUT they like him so much they found another position for him. It will be a 10K pay increase and the benefits will be a million times better than what he has now. SO YAY! But wait...there is more... He got another phone call yesterday from a children's hospital he had applied at. They want to interview him. This is a job that I found for him and forced him to apply because it sounded perfect for him. Here is the kicker pay increase --->30K!!
> We have no idea when/how he will be able to go interview. He is leaving town Sunday to go take care of his mom.
> 
> Kerry - I hope your appointment goes well and maybe you will get a sneak peek of your little one!
> 
> Amy- Almost time to test!!! maybe you could just so get one at the dollar store and pee on it a little just to see... sounds tempting doesn't it... You know if Haley read this she would already be out the door... Oh Hell. Now I want to pee on something and I have not even made it to cd8 yet.
> 
> Haley- Yay for cute pants! You need to post bump pics asap.
> 
> Lisa- I hope your boobs hurt for a good reason. Fingers crossed
> 
> Gemma- when do you expect to O? Maybe we will be close -ish
> 
> Krystina 4/4 will be here before you know it... look on the bright side... you could have a frickin 40 day cycle (did you ever think you owuld be jealous of some ones cycle? LOL) and have 4/17 as your test date hmmmmmmm that sounds familiar... who do I know like that oh ME! and it is killing me. Just relax and get to smepping. I really hope that this is your month!
> 
> Jessica - welcome and good luck smepping!
> 
> Bev and Shelli hope your babies are still snug as a bug and that you are doing well.
> 
> Jaime - No names? We have names we also have that LOOOOOOOONG list of names that we can not use. We also know that our child should not grow up to be an OBGYN. :rofl: Dr. Lucy _rhymes with hunts_ OBGYN. I love old traditional and biblical names. We have a Samuel Hayden and I do not care for his middle name. MrJ picked it - it was the first thing he picked that was not stupid so I said DEAL! For a girl I want Natalie June and for a boy I want Hollis or Shepp <-- not to be confused with SMEPP or Henry or George. Basically if you can see a little old man with that name - I love it.
> 
> Wow sorry for the long post! Have a great day!

Thats FABULOUS about your hubby's job opportunities....sounds like either way things are going great!

That is kind of spooky about your dog! I am a big believer that dogs can sense things we can't...I wonder what was up. Our dog decided he wanted to throw up at 1:30 in the morning...which led to me cleaning it up and not being able to fall back to sleep until 3:30a. Arrrrrg!!!


----------



## mammaspath

so after a long night at work........i came home just pissed off as all hell!
So this guy who used to work for us and his girlfriend come into the bar last night and after 4 long island ice teas a beer, a half pack of cigarettes, this girl tells me that she just told her boyfriend she is pregnant...........oh and can i please get her a glass of wine. then proceeds to down the glass and "share" the rest of her boyfriends drinks and pay her fucking tab with her child support credit card.....um with the boyfriends drinks on it too..........fucking worthless.........oh and she has four kids to boot.........don't worry mommy im ok with you spending my support checks on alcoholic beverges!

OK SORRY! That is my venting today.........it made me upset and my stomach is so crampy today...............i think af is coming early.......not in the best moods today.


----------



## mrsjoannak

mammaspath said:


> so after a long night at work........i came home just pissed off as all hell!
> So this guy who used to work for us and his girlfriend come into the bar last night and after 4 long island ice teas a beer, a half pack of cigarettes, this girl tells me that she just told her boyfriend she is pregnant...........oh and can i please get her a glass of wine. then proceeds to down the glass and "share" the rest of her boyfriends drinks and pay her fucking tab with her child support credit card.....um with the boyfriends drinks on it too..........fucking worthless.........oh and she has four kids to boot.........don't worry mommy im ok with you spending my support checks on alcoholic beverges!
> 
> OK SORRY! That is my venting today.........it made me upset and my stomach is so crampy today...............i think af is coming early.......not in the best moods today.

She is what I would call a garbage person. bleh.

And crampy feeling? SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!!! Go pee on something.


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - that chick is DISGUSTING!!!!!!!!!!!!

JoAnna - Great news about Mr J's job opp!!!!!! I would totally go to an obgyn named Dr. Lucy rhymeswithhunt. Kev and I thought of names when I was pregnant in August, but just kinda brainstormed and haven't thought about it since... guess because I was so upset about losing the bambino : ( My friend named her son Henry. Its cute!!

So, outta nowhere while having my breakfast my Hubby said "you're pregnant" I got kinda upset about it because I guess it makes me think that i am and then i get disappointed when AF shows... he also just said "you and the damn bump site... you should apply for site administrator job" hahahahahahah

He is Irish, so I am making corned beef and cabbage for dinner tonight in honor of St pattys! He has to work tomorrow and I am going "day drinking" with my girlfriend, so I won't be able to cook tomorrow night! hahahaha!!!!

Hope the luck of the Irish is with us ladies this month and we get our BFP!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

HELP! I have been sucked into pinterest. I have already lost an hour...


----------



## Jessica28

I think I have my chart posted right this time! Anyone feel free to have a look and see what you think.

I forgot about the luck of the Irish! 
Cheers to a BFP this month!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> I think I have my chart posted right this time! Anyone feel free to have a look and see what you think.
> 
> I forgot about the luck of the Irish!
> Cheers to a BFP this month!

Wow.. that is a big temp change!!


----------



## Jessica28

jrowenj said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> I think I have my chart posted right this time! Anyone feel free to have a look and see what you think.
> 
> I forgot about the luck of the Irish!
> Cheers to a BFP this month!
> 
> Wow.. that is a big temp change!!Click to expand...

I feel so stupid though! I mean to me it seems like it hasn't gone up much but then I think to myself that it looks like a big change on the chart.
My OPK was negative though.

Lots of :sex: tonight and tomorrow! Maybe skip Sunday...lol...


----------



## jrowenj

Umm... WHY do I have stringy CM?? WTF? don't tell me i have to have sex tonight just in case?!?!?! NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Just been for my booking in appointment. My midwife is the most miserable and unfun lady I have ever met! OH tends to make inappropriate jokes at everything and she didn't crack a smile at any of them, I was like WTF lol. But yeah, all done and sorted. Didn't have bloods done today so got to go back on Wednesday morning for them. Will get my scan appointment in the post in about a week but I've arranged for the letter to go to my mums seeing as I'm moving soon (official date of the 30th, two weeks today!).


----------



## KTJ006

jrowenj said:


> Umm... WHY do I have stringy CM?? WTF? don't tell me i have to have sex tonight just in case?!?!?! NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ugggh!! Hate to say it but I would totally :sex: today/tonight just in case...


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Umm... WHY do I have stringy CM?? WTF? don't tell me i have to have sex tonight just in case?!?!?! NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ugggh!! Hate to say it but I would totally :sex: today/tonight just in case...Click to expand...

know something weird... had ewcm in the beginning of the week followed by bad cramp in my right ovary all day wednesday... then last night I had very bad cramp in my left ovary and ewcm again... :wacko::wacko:


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Just been for my booking in appointment. My midwife is the most miserable and unfun lady I have ever met! OH tends to make inappropriate jokes at everything and she didn't crack a smile at any of them, I was like WTF lol. But yeah, all done and sorted. Didn't have bloods done today so got to go back on Wednesday morning for them. Will get my scan appointment in the post in about a week but I've arranged for the letter to go to my mums seeing as I'm moving soon (official date of the 30th, two weeks today!).

Ewww tell her to lighten up!!!!

Glad everything went well otherwise!

New baby. New House... so exciting!


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> HELP! I have been sucked into pinterest. I have already lost an hour...

ME TOO thanks to you just posting this! hahahahahaaha!


----------



## KTJ006

I am soooooooooooo bored!! Soaking it up though - I start my new position on the 26th and it's going to be soooooo busy! Not looking forward to it...would rather be bored :)


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> I am soooooooooooo bored!! Soaking it up though - I start my new position on the 26th and it's going to be soooooo busy! Not looking forward to it...would rather be bored :)

go on pinterest!


----------



## KTJ006

OoO that thing is addicting!! I have waaaaay too many yummy recipes saved that I need to try!

It's quiet on here today!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeah it is quiet!!!! Wish someone could test.........


----------



## snowflakes120

So I went to Dollar Tree to pick some cheap PG tests for next week. I use these 1st - if I see something questionable - I follow up with a FRER. Really haven't had to do that lately as I keep stark white tests but anyways. Sooooo because I work in the straight up ghetto - this particular Dollar Tree has to keep the PG tests at the register. So I go the line - of course it's a dude. I say I need 3 Pregnancy Tests - he says "Wow that's alot" I say "Yea, I keep testing hoping that someday a line will appear" He says "ohhhhhhhh, (mouth wide open) so your trying" I say "yea, for far too long" he then says "well you look young". Insert mental picture of Snowflakes120 here: 5'1" just about 100pds. Long blonde hair and brown eyes. I am tiny I have ballet flats on today too so I look even shorter- I look young bc I am tiny. I get it all the time. It drives me crazy! So anyways I say "I'm not young" So he hands me the bag and says "good luck this month" I say "yea, I hope" & just walk away. UGH!! Why must people want to engage in a convo about this with a complete stranger! A dude no less. Seriously, shut your pie hole and ring me out.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> So I went to Dollar Tree to pick some cheap PG tests for next week. I use these 1st - if I see something questionable - I follow up with a FRER. Really haven't had to do that lately as I keep stark white tests but anyways. Sooooo because I work in the straight up ghetto - this particular Dollar Tree has to keep the PG tests at the register. So I go the line - of course it's a dude. I say I need 3 Pregnancy Tests - he says "Wow that's alot" I say "Yea, I keep testing hoping that someday a line will appear" He says "ohhhhhhhh, (mouth wide open) so your trying" I say "yea, for far too long" he then says "well you look young". Insert mental picture of Snowflakes120 here: 5'1" just about 100pds. Long blonde hair and brown eyes. I am tiny I have ballet flats on today too so I look even shorter- I look young bc I am tiny. I get it all the time. It drives me crazy! So anyways I say "I'm not young" So he hands me the bag and says "good luck this month" I say "yea, I hope" & just walk away. UGH!! Why must people want to engage in a convo about this with a complete stranger! A dude no less. Seriously, shut your pie hole and ring me out.

Omggggg im sorry but thats soooooo weird that its hysterical!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Jaime - Totally making corned beef and cabbage too this weekend. Married an Irish man. I'm a Polish girl myself....

Shelli - What a pill that lady way!

Mammas - Ummmm ewwww! Nasty girl!

Mrs. J - Freaking amazing news on the job front!!

KTJ - Enjoy the laziness now whiel you can!


----------



## Hayaddie

SNowflake pee on that thing already!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hayaddie said:


> SNowflake pee on that thing already!

Haha! Your so funny with peeing on things. I'm telling you girls - If I test early it will be on Tuesday!! I am totally holding out!! I don't wanna ruin my weekend with a BFN!! :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

Damnit' snowflake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KTJ006

Heeeere we go! Wish me luck...


----------



## Hayaddie

Good Luck KTJ!!

Snowflake, I am going to keep nagging! I know you wouldnt have bought them this early if there wasnt a tiny part of you that wants to test.... today!!! OMG what if you have a faint line? I am going to flip out! Do it Do it Do it! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Good luck kerry! Its gonna go great!

Haley lmaoooooooooooo about snow!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok so I have been working on this damn cake all day... It did not quite turn out how I wanted but here ya go. I still have to write on it but I am going to wait until later tonight to do that.https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1885.jpg

here is what it is supposed to look like...

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/MaximumDestruction1024x768.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

Looks awesome, joanna! Your son is gonna go nuts for it!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thinking of you KTJ!!

OMG MRS J - That looks freaking awesome!! You did a really good job!! I keep begging hubby to take me to a monster truck rally. We haven't gone in like 7 years!! 

Haha - Jaime and Haley - You do realize that 3makes5 and Mammas are in their 2ww as well!! You guys are sooo silly!!


----------



## KTJ006

All is well!! 184 beats/minute...I think it's a girl, but I kept referring to it as a 'he.'...measuring pretty much on track! Scan went great and saw him/her moving all around. Headed to my doctors appointment next!


----------



## KTJ006

mrsjoannak said:


> Ok so I have been working on this damn cake all day... It did not quite turn out how I wanted but here ya go. I still have to write on it but I am going to wait until later tonight to do that.https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1885.jpg
> 
> here is what it is supposed to look like...
> 
> https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/MaximumDestruction1024x768.jpg

Awesome cake!!! I wish I had those skills!


----------



## threemakefive

Love the cake!! 
And yay ktj that is awesome :) my guess is a girl :)

Ya snow go test Hahahahhahahhaha Amy and snow are more dpo than I lol 

Weird thing is I for that positive the 9 th had a pain left side that day then two days later pain on right side just like u jaime!!! I typically always have good amt of cm but yesterday was quite a bit more than normal I think my body likes to fuck with me hahhaha once I think i get a positive opk then I wonder if maybe it wasn't positive hahhaha 

Snow- not really any symptoms...no breaking out...had one day being very irritated but not anymore...just been planting flowers in my yard to occupy myself lol how's the progesterone? 

Amy any symptoms for you? 

One of us three testers on 22 have to get bfp or I might scream lol


----------



## Bride2b

Awesome cake MrsJ! Your son will love it!

Amy I agree that chick in the bar sounds like a total skank! I think I want to punch her lights out!

KTJ awesome news!!!!!! Glad everything is looking good so far!

Snow you are so preggers! Your chart looks amazing!!! I am gonna put money on it & hilarious convo with the guy in the dollar store!!! :haha:

Three hope your holding out ok!

Jessica, yes strange temp jump! Good luck with smep!

Oh fuck I cant remember what I read on the last 10 pages now!! Oh Jamie maybe you o'd twice?!?!?

Haley wow your in maternity pants already so jealous!!!

AFM I just ate chinese then threw up! gross! it tasted like shit when I was eating it, man I feel like crap! Ugh! Gotta stay up as I'm skyping my cousin in australia soon, shes 33 weeks preggo, her bubba is due 2 weeks after my due date! Not seen her to talk to since before Christmas - shit time flies!
CD 8 today, poas starts tomorrow for me as I think cbfm will be asking to be fed a pissy stick!


----------



## Hayaddie

KTJ that is AWESOME news!!!! How far along are you again? I cannot remember anything these days!

Mrs.J that cake is so good! I cant even frost a normal cake let alone make a monster truck. By the way I forgot to say how great that news of your hubby's new job is! Talk about AMAZING news!!!

Jrow... I am craving some corned beef and I blame you. :)

I think there was something else I was going to say but I cannot remember!


----------



## jrowenj

Kerry, great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Gemma hope you feel better!

Haley, we are making open faced sandwich with tons of cheeeeese

Emily, weird about the pains!! Wtf?! Maybe its a sign and we will get lucky!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Did you say cheeeeeeeessssssseeeeee??? I'll be there in an hour!


----------



## threemakefive

Maybe so JAIME :) 

Haley must be hungry lol were gunna grill out brats burgers all that jazz :)


----------



## jrowenj

Stick a fork in me...im done!


----------



## mammaspath

<----------------mamma bought some frer today! hahaha give me one good reason to test.........i dare you!


----------



## mammaspath

kt - im so excited for you! i think its a girl too.......girls rule boys drool! ahahaha


----------



## jrowenj

8dpo dooooo ittttt, amy!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

im gonna be the first to give in .........but not til tomarrow.........i went to the gym and drank a swimming pool full of water so I think i should wait till tomarrow. :/


----------



## mammaspath

wait not the actual pool but I drank a ton of water.....


----------



## threemakefive

Hahhahaha I knew ud give in and I wondered if you drank pool water  hahahha


----------



## mrsjoannak

awesome Amy- I will check back first thing in the morning to see your BFP!


----------



## mammaspath

jrow made me do it three! it's really all her fault :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

So after talking to my SIL tonight She made me think = What is the most stupid post you have ever seen on a ttc forum?

She was telling me about some girl that was pregnant and truly believed that every time she had unprotected sex while pregnant with a different partner - it would change her baby's DNA. The girl even stated that she was worried because the last guy she "did" was clean - he had no diseases but he is DUMB and now her kid has his DNA...


----------



## mammaspath

so just to throw it out there since we were talking about names............

i really like Parker for a boy and Victoria for a girl...........and im so gonna call her V just v. 

okay i really need a baby.............like tomarrow! hahaha


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - are you gonna :test: or what?! hehehe!! Oh, and I like the names! Parker is cute!!

JoAnna - That is hilarious... ironic that she thinks the dumb sex partner will make her baby dumb..................................

Nothing to report on my end... Going on a pub crawl today, but now I am nervous because I am 3dpo and what if we caught the egg... I wonder if drinking mass amounts of alcohol is a bad idea while in the "implantation" stage... oy....

I have read some really odd posts on this site where people ask really DUMB questions... I can't remember any off the top of my head though... I did read a post where some girl thought she was pregnant because she had a massive build up of ear wax and thought that was an early pregnancy symptom.....


----------



## jrowenj

Heart attack sandwich for St Pattys... Open faced sandwich of Rye bread, corned beef, cabbage, sauerkraut, thousand island dressing and melted swiss cheese... oh em gee.



My baby, Lola ready to celebrate!


----------



## shellideaks

That looks amazing. I want some lol.

Lola is so cute! 

Amy hurry up and post your results, I am bored stiff in work :coffee:


----------



## Hayaddie

Jaime that looks fantastic!!!

I am spending my day getting ready for the Jason Aldean concert!!!!! Gonna be a good night ladies.... Besides the part where I will be sober. Lame.

MammaS..... Test because I got a BFP on 9DPO!!! Good enough reason?? 

The weirdest post I have seen that I can remember was some girl who had just found out she was pregnant, was ranting that her baby daddy had his child support raised $23 dollars a month and that was forcing them to give their baby up for adoption! It was the craziest thing ever! Everyone told her it didn't make sense and I think she ended up leaving the site. Weird.

Ahhhhh now all I can think about is corned beef and Jason Aldean! And a cold beer. Have a wonderful St. Patty's everyone!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

I remember reading that one too! Was pretty weird, like $23 makes that much difference each month lol.

Talking about corned beef makes me want corned beef hash. Trip to the supermarket after work may be in order.


----------



## jrowenj

What?! Over 23 dollars?! Nuts

I got yuou all craving corned beef lmao!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy St. Patrick's Day my ladies!!

Totally going to start the Corned Beef and Cabbage as soon as I get off BNB. Yummm-o!! I bought almost 5 pds so we will have lots of leftovers. We are still deciding on whether to go out with friends tonight or not.

Mammas - You totally need to test - you know those FRER's are justing eating at you sitting in the drawer!! Cute names!!

Jaime - Super cute celebrating pup! Our dog has a 4 leaf clover collar!

Mrsj - My story is a bit weird. On another forum under the Loss board there was a girl that miscarried and kept the baby's remains in the freezer. Very disturbing.

Bride - Thanks for the chart stalk. I think my temps have been up due to the Progesterone and the warmer weather we are having.


----------



## threemakefive

Amy where are ya;?? Did u give in and poas?

Everyone is doing something fun for st pattys..except me hahah my sister needed a sitter for her 4 kids (rotten children lol) she gave me a hundred bucks to watch them for 6 hours lol so this is my st pattys day lol


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Amy where are ya;?? Did u give in and poas?
> 
> Everyone is doing something fun for st pattys..except me hahah my sister needed a sitter for her 4 kids (rotten children lol) she gave me a hundred bucks to watch them for 6 hours lol so this is my st pattys day lol

Shit...sounds good to me!


----------



## mammaspath

i woke up late for school and had to run out the door...........guess we are gonna have to wait it out ladies!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> i woke up late for school and had to run out the door...........guess we are gonna have to wait it out ladies!

dammit... take it tomorrow morning :thumbup:


----------



## threemakefive

Lol good job holding out :) tomorrow then?


----------



## mammaspath

dohh: SORRY GIRLS! :wacko::wacko:

I didn't mean to sleep in............so did we decided what dpo i am? 

im so afraid to test.......my tubal reversal sister just got bfp and her second betas dropped.......it's harder for us girls to keep vaibility so now im not even wanting to test......:cry::cry::cry:

i am so sad for her.

btw......im getting really crampy so I don't think this is a good sign......been crampy off and on now for a week.......we will see!


----------



## mammaspath

I have to work tonight at the bar for st patty's.........should be interesting......it always is............i make the best irish car bombs.....i like to call them mind erasers on this day tho.......it's totally appropriate right?!? 

jamie - u need to hand over the pooch..........so dang cute!

Jason Aldean????? um ya ill take him too!


----------



## threemakefive

Amy your nine dpo and sorry to hear abt ur friend...do u feel like af is coming?

I have no symptoms at all and im 7dpo...no cramps no breakout nothing....maybe i didn't ovulate when I thought which is ok bc we've bd every other day anyhow just by chance so....maybe I still have a shot :)


----------



## Bride2b

mrsjoannak said:


> So after talking to my SIL tonight She made me think = What is the most stupid post you have ever seen on a ttc forum?
> 
> She was telling me about some girl that was pregnant and truly believed that every time she had unprotected sex while pregnant with a different partner - it would change her baby's DNA. The girl even stated that she was worried because the last guy she "did" was clean - he had no diseases but he is DUMB and now her kid has his DNA...

Fucking hell thats funny! Her poor kids are gonna grow up thinking all kinds of shit! How do people like this actually function in life!


----------



## Bride2b

snowflakes120 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day my ladies!!
> 
> Bride - Thanks for the chart stalk. I think my temps have been up due to the Progesterone and the warmer weather we are having.

Chart is STILL looking good Lisa!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bride2b

Amy I think the fact that everyone is peer pressuring you is making you more determined not to crack! Think cracks are showing especially as you brought frers though! Do you temp? 

Lisa & Emily not long until D-day, I think we should rename it T day though! You girls or Amy have got to get a BFP!

Jaime I love you pooch! Hope you had a good night out! Hell so many girls drink then find out they are preggers after getting totally bladdered!

Haley hope you had a great night at the concert, I have no clue who the hell that guy is! May have to google!

Shelli how you feeling?

Are there any of our BFPers around? Lovebot? Lolo? Not seen you guys in a while. I think maybe there needs to be a SMEP graduates thread in the PAL section where we can all join & go through our pregnancies together! See ladies positive thinking! :happydance:

I didnt get on all day yesterday as I had 10000000 things to do, which was great as it took my mind off being a crazy baby lady! I had loads of prep for my best friends hen do last night. We had loads to eat and loads to drink an overall was quite successful! I left the house in hotpants & my hen tshirt with killer heels & OH thought I looked totally sexy, so we totally got sexy time after he picked me up at 2am!! Sucker! However its CD 10, so I guess I record sexy time as today as it was 2 am, then I poas for my CBFM & it shows HIGH!!!! :happydance: Fucking hell man last cycle I didnt get a high until CD 16! Wooooop woooooop!! So I hope I only get 2 highs again like last month! That means tomorrow will be the last high before it turns peak (if everything goes the same way) so probably need to BD as I need the sperm to be in there ready to pounce!
My OH asked me if I was Oing this morning and I said not yet but maybe in a week, I did think jesus you wally I will totally be getting you naked if I was Oing! Nob head!

Happy mothers day ladies, better get my arse up & go see my mum. I joined pinterest and got my confirmation through, I wanna go use it, but I guess that will be something I can do later! Although I did finally buy Breaking Dawn yesterday so I will probably end up watching that this evening!

Happy non testing girls xxxx


----------



## auntylolo

Still here, just lurking! It's really funny, even tho I got my bfp, I'm so excited to see you guys get yours! Can't wait for you all to test:happydance:


----------



## KTJ006

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!! I'm off to NYC for a few days for work, so I'm not sure how much I will be on. Going to endulge myself in some MAGNOLIA'S CUPCAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only the best in the world!! They ship, so if anyone's interested visit their website ;) Definitely worth it!!

Have a great few days ladies...hoping to come back and see some BFPs!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hey gals. Yesterday was a lot of fun!!! I actually only had 3 drinks because I got stuck babysitting my husband who was falling all over the bar!

Gemma - Wow!! So exciting that you got a high so much earlier than last few cycles!!! Maybe your body is getting back in the groove of things!!!!!!

Amy - that is so sad about your friend. Im sorry you are afraid to test :cry: 

Kerry - I love the city! Don't work too hard!!

Well, I am off to Atlantic City for 2 days! Going to do some gambling, go to a fancy restaurant, walk the boardwalk and have some cocktails to celebrate my birthday (it's on wednesday)! So, I won't be able to chat until Monday night!

I checked my ticker and I am only 4dpo... wtf?


----------



## snowflakes120

mammas - So sorry about your sister's beta's going down & so sorry that you are scared to test - no more pressure. Many thoughts are going out to her. Hope you had a great night working last night.

Jaime - Have fun in AC. Win big! Sounds like you guys had fun yesterday! I'm sure hubby is nursing a hangover today!

KTJ - Ohhh yummmmm. Cupcakes sound awesome right now!! They all look so delish on the website. I would def choose Lemon!

lolo - Hey there girl! Hope all is well.

Bride - Get it girl!! I bet you were one hot mama yesterday!! Soooooo happy for High today - You aren't that far away from O day now!! I didn't like the Breaking Dawn Movie as much as the other ones. Hooray for Pinterest - let us know when you are all signed up - I'll send ya my page!!

3makes5 - How was the babysitting yesterday? Any symptoms yet hun?

AFM, I got some new symptoms to report. Heartburn, woke up with cramps today, gassy today and I was emotional at church today too. And my teeny tiny BB's have been sore for like 9 days now!! Very odd. Plus my cervix is so high that I can't even touch it right now. So I guess we'll see. Temps still looking nice. I'm starting to get impatient to test so I think I am def going to test Tuesday. But still feeling kinda doubtful as I am afraid all the symptoms and high temps are due to the Progesterone as I've said and not a true PG. 

For the already PG girls - Were your symptoms the same or different in the 2ww for each of your pregnancies???


----------



## Jessica28

I am on CD 10. Still negative opks and no rise in temp...actually dropped. I am getting worried that I won't O this cycle. Have any of you ladies experienced not Oing after m/c? IU think I have in the last cycle but I can't be 100% sure.


----------



## threemakefive

Hey snow.....symptoms sound nice...hope you get ur bfp...progesterone might cause sore bbs but even being pregnant on it mine were come and go soreness and not too bad so.maybe it is true symptom :) can't wait til you test :) 

Afm...kinda crampy the last two days but not quite like period cramps...kinda different, my cervix is still high also and had a few times were bbs seemed sensitive....hope its all true signs lol no breakout yet which normally happens a bit before af....the babysitting went ok...she was later than she thought and gave me 25 dollars an hour for every hour past two...needless to say easiest 180 bucks I've made hahhaha 

Glad everyone is doing well...spending my day fishing :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Why in the world did I just have the biggest glop of EWCM. I've never even had this much when OVing!! I couldn't even get it to break - it stretched as far as my fingers would go. WTF. Now I am scared that the Progesterone isn't high enough to keep AF away. EWCM comes from an estrogen surge. I shouldn't be having one with the Progesterone in my system. Soooo confused.


----------



## mammaspath

Morning ladies........

so i tested this morning with SMU........it was a BFN! :( im a little sad face now

im still crampy bloated and on the verge of tears. it's gonna be one of those days


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> Morning ladies........
> 
> so i tested this morning with SMU........it was a BFN! :( im a little sad face now
> 
> im still crampy bloated and on the verge of tears. it's gonna be one of those days

Your still early girl...I've never gotten faint pos before 11dpo :)


----------



## threemakefive

snowflakes120 said:


> Why in the world did I just have the biggest glop of EWCM. I've never even had this much when OVing!! I couldn't even get it to break - it stretched as far as my fingers would go. WTF. Now I am scared that the Progesterone isn't high enough to keep AF away. EWCM comes from an estrogen surge. I shouldn't be having one with the Progesterone in my system. Soooo confused.

Sometimes that progesterone being vaginally can cause extra cm...so don't worry bout it not being enough :) how much is ur dose?


----------



## jrowenj

Hey girls! Logging in on my phone to check in on my smep ladies! 

Lisa - no clue about the ewcm! Was it clear or colored??

Emily - crampy, eh?? Possible symptom??

Amy - still early, hun! When is AF due??

AFM- my tummy feels very full and bloated and I don't have much of an appetite and I've been having twinges... However, I feel like I report these sx every month! I'm having a blast in atlanttic city! I losy 60 bucks already but oh well!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi SMEP-ers!!! I have been lurking for the last few days and I have been reading from page 1... I am only up to page 118!!! SMH!!! You guys sound like a fun crowd. May I join?

I have only been TTC #1 for 2 cycles but feeling like my age is creeping up on me (I am 34, DH is 39), I have decided to do the SMEP this cycle. I have never MC and I am not going to pretend I know how that feels like but I am genuinely sorry for everyone who has experienced it.

I have a very irregular cycle (33-47 days) and I don't even know if I O. Thought SMEP might help increase my chances of conceiving. Last cycle I never got a + OPK (I might not have held in my pee long enough or limited my liquid intake as I should). I am a newbie at this... forgive me! I am going to give OPKs another try this cycle. I did take soy this time from CD 2-6 to hopefully bring forward my O and maybe shorten my cycle?!?!

Today is CD 10 and we BD'ed this morning. I did miss CD 8 though. Do you think that's OK? My OPK today is, of course, blatantly negative! Weird thing is my saliva is ferning a bit already. Is it possible that soy has brought up my O so much that I might O soon? My last cycle was 41 days. Can't wait till I am in the TWW!

:dust: everyone!


----------



## jrowenj

Elcome, bambamsmama! I'm typing from my phone while on a lil get away so I can't write much but we have another newbie, so we all gave a brief summary about ourselves a few days ago so, if u don't wanna read alllll the posts you can just go backwards and find the posts we just wrote about ourselves!! You're gonna love this thread!


----------



## threemakefive

Welcome bambam :) glad to have ya. This is month three for our thread...we've got 3 bfps each month so far and now have at least four of us in our tww. :) Ive skipped cd 8 also, and some even do bd on odd days instead so no worries on that :) 

Jamie..I hope it's a symptom lol also tonight I had a headache and have felt super nauseous...OH felt fine and we ate the same things...so maybe its a sign :) glad it having.fun :) win big and share with me!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Welcome bambam!! You will LOVE this thread we're lovely ladies! Missing CD 8 is fiiine! I did!

Mamas don't worry bout the BFN still mega mega early! GL hun x 

Jrow gimme that doggy!!!!!! Sooooooooooo cute! What breed is she?

Snow weird with the cm???? Hope its a good sign for you!!!

3make5 headaches and nausea are good!!! hope it's your month girl!

Jess with the OPKs I always tested at about 1 or 2 pm then at 8 pm 

A few pages back I think it was snow who wrote about the girl who MC and kept the baby in the freezer but the craziest thing is she actually placed that thread in first tri!!! I think she even included a pic!! I didn't see the pic but there was then a bit of a outcry and a lady started a thread basically saying that she didn't think that those type of MC threads should not be posted in first tri, It turned a little nasty but I don't believe something that graphic should be placed in first tri! It can be scary enough as it is and we all know that.

AFM busy, busy, busy weekend! Saturday out for DH Aunts Bday which was fun but then we found ourselves standing next to a crowd of very gassy men and I ended up sitting out side with SIL for the last half hour, yesterday was UK mothers day so it was off to see my mum and it was her Bday too so she made us dinner and we had a lovely catch up my sis has bought the baby a miniature roll top bath!! So excited!

Today is DH birthday!! We're going out tonight for tea with some friends and having a Mario Kart marathon on the Wii


----------



## snowflakes120

Bev - That lady must have been spamming baby forums. I saw that story on a whole nother baby website. Unless there is more than one person that has done that. Crazy! Have fun for hubby's Bday. Love Mario Kart wii.

3makes5 - I have been super nauseous this AM as well. I drank some juice when I was getting ready and it just didn't agree with my stomach. I am now taking 200mg of Prometrium. Thanks for letting me know about the CM. You made me feel so much better. 

Welcome BamBam!! So happy to have you hear. Hooray for SMEP for you! It's all good missing CD8. Just keep up with those OPK's so you don't miss your surge!

jrowe - Sounds like great symptoms so far! Boo on loosing $!!

Mammas - Did you test again today? Your symptoms sound really good too.

Jessica - CD10 is quite early to OV - your eggs wouldn't have enough time to mature. Average is CD14. I am usually CD16 - I did just have a fluke CD13 though. Keep on the SMEP, those OPK's and your temping!

AFM, I am totally testing tomorrow. Less than 24 hrs. I am starting to feel like I might actually have somewhat a shot at this. Yesterday, I cramped all AM and then all PM too - totally thought AF was going to come. I guess we'll wait and see. FX!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Omg Snowflakes I am sooooooooo excited for you to test!


----------



## shellideaks

Afternoon ladies.

Lisa I can't believe your testing tomorrow, can't wait to see the result!

Amy you're still early so don't count yourself out just yet :)

Oooh I'm excited for all of you that are coming up to testing :D

Bride I'm good, starting to feel a little better recently. Not throwing up as much. Yay! How about you? 

Bev it sounds like you had a hectic weekend! Hope you win on Mario Kart tonight lol.

Jaime hope you're having fun :D

And welcome BamBamsMaMa :wave:


----------



## Jessica28

Good Morning from Newfoundland, Canada Ladies! Your responses to my posts relieved me a little from all the stress I have been under. Today is CD 11 for me so I am a little more hopeful now that I might O on th 14th. I don't really care when I get my positive, I just want to know that I WILL get one! My temping is pretty steady....today was the same as yesterday....36.3 C and of course a negative OPK.
I haven't been having much CM but noticed a little this morning so I am just hoping to see more and more of it in the coming days. Still a little confused on my temp. chart though....shouldn't it be going up now?

At least, I am enjoying SMEPing!


----------



## auntylolo

Jessica, you won't see a temp rise until after you have ovulated. Some women see a dip on the day they ovulate and some don't, but you will see your temps "shift" after you o, and then ff will give you crosshairs at 3dpo :)


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!! I hope everyone had a great weekend! Jrow did yall hit in AC?? Boy I hope so :)

Im sooo excited, today I got a +opk...which means babymaking time is on! I decided not to tell DH that I got a + nor have I mentioned SMEP. I think that makes him preform without an attitdue...LOL

Anywho I hope everyones Monday is a short one...don't know about yall but its BEAUTIFUL outside !!


----------



## Bride2b

Just a quick one, read most posts very quickly!

SNOW YOUR CHART LOOKS FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jess - My cbfm is high & I am getting negative opks so dont worry & its still early in the cycle yet. How long are your cycles? I didnt O until CD 18/19 last cycle.

Krystina go get some boom boom action!

Amy its still early & smu isnt the best either! 

Welcome bambam! I'm CD 11 so not too different in our cycles!

Three when you testing? Hope the symptoms are a good sign!

AFM - CD 11 day 2 high on CBFM, did some opks today & negative. OH wants to BD everyday - not sure if thats wise. Think we should give it a rest today & BD tomorrow - to try & follow smep. In the back of my mind I keep thinking maybe while its high I should just go for it incase it does turn to a peak tomorrow! Ahhhh


----------



## Bride2b

Oh Jamie hope AC was awesome.

Laura - glad your still there cheering us on!

Three yeah I'm gonna try and get a go on pinterest later!


----------



## threemakefive

Hey girls :) 

Krystin yay... Go getcha some lol 

Bride might as well bd just do odd days :) 

Well was naseous again this morning hope that's a good sign....breakout on my chin started today..if no af by time it clears up that's always my first sign of pg :) (at least before my mc that's how my cycle worked) I might test weds,that will make me abt 11 dpo....

Snow when u testing? Amy how are ya? Test again?


----------



## Bride2b

I just started feeling some twinges! Could I be getting ready to O? Who knows? Maybe cbfm will turn high tomorrow??? Ughhhh I want to follow smep & dont want to cheat but what if it does turn to peak tomorrow & I didnt BD today?! What should I do ladies? Should I cheat on smep or listen to what my body is saying? I might do another opk before bed and see if anything is starting to appear. If its totally negative I will give it a miss.


----------



## threemakefive

I posted while u were lol I say go for it and smep odd days just in case :)


----------



## Bride2b

I'm gemmawarren on pinterest, I am going to try and get started! xx


----------



## Jessica28

My cycles have been a little wacky since the m/c. Before they were usually anywhere from 25-26 days but the first cycle since m/c was 36 and the last one was 31 so it seems to be getting back to normal.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hello ladies! I am so stinkin tired and sensitive and emotional... AND I HAVE NOT EVEN O YET!!! I have fear of what this cycle will be like. I am cd9 and we will begin to smep on Friday. Holy cheese and rice- I just realized we have not got it on since March first. WTF? Hmmm. Too bad and am Le tired. Maybe I will take a nap and FIRE THE MISSILES.


----------



## threemakefive

Jessica28 said:


> My cycles have been a little wacky since the m/c. Before they were usually anywhere from 25-26 days but the first cycle since m/c was 36 and the last one was 31 so it seems to be getting back to normal.

That's a good sign. :) ...mine did opposite...28 before then 33 first cycle 43 next cycle... You should ovulate soon ....then its smep time :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hi! On my way home from my bday weekend on AC! I usually play craps but the limits were too high so I stuck to roulette and slots and I'm leaving AC 140 bucks poorer but it was a fun time anyway!! Now I'm dreading to go back to work tomorrow blehhhh!! 

I'm on my phone so I apologize if I don't remember everything going on

Bev - soooo cute you got your first baby gift!! How exciting!

Lisa _ I can't wait til youi test tomorrow. I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed!

Jo*nna - you better get some nookie before you explode!

Gemma - can't wait to add you to pinterest. Also, I say just get to bding. I think bev bd'd every day and she got preggo! You have to confirm with her bvc I don't remember. 

Emily I hope you caught the eggy too!!

Sounds like some good sx in the tww ladies posts!!

I have nothing to report. Booooo!! I am only 5dpo and its starting to drag!

I have a sore throat... Is that a sx or is that bc one day it was 80 degrees and the next day it was like 40?! 

Krystina _ go rape ur hubby!

Omg the post abouit the chick posting a pic of.... Ewww omggg!


----------



## jrowenj

Hi! On my way home from my bday weekend on AC! I usually play craps but the limits were too high so I stuck to roulette and slots and I'm leaving AC 140 bucks poorer but it was a fun time anyway!! Now I'm dreading to go back to work tomorrow blehhhh!! 

I'm on my phone so I apologize if I don't remember everything going on

Bev - soooo cute you got your first baby gift!! How exciting!

Lisa _ I can't wait til youi test tomorrow. I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed!

Jo*nna - you better get some nookie before you explode!

Gemma - can't wait to add you to pinterest. Also, I say just get to bding. I think bev bd'd every day and she got preggo! You have to confirm with her bvc I don't remember. 

Emily I hope you caught the eggy too!!

Sounds like some good sx in the tww ladies posts!!

I have nothing to report. Booooo!! I am only 5dpo and its starting to drag!

I have a sore throat... Is that a sx or is that bc one day it was 80 degrees and the next day it was like 40?! 

Krystina _ go rape ur hubby!

Omg the post abouit the chick posting a pic of.... Ewww omggg!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome. I feel right at home already! 

Bride2b - so happy to have found a buddy on the same CD as me this month. How long are your cycles usually? My last cycle was 41 days so I don't think I have O'ed yet but I did take soy this cycle so I don't know how that will affect O. I missed BD on cycle 8 but have not gotten a + on my cheapie OPKs yet so I hope I am good.

Jrow - I already love this thread! Hope you had a great time in AC. I am in NY and we do go to the Borgata every few months. It's a nice quick getaway! Wishing you an early happy birthday!

Bev, snowflakes & 3makes5 - thanks for the reassuring words. So far all my OPKs have been neg so I am feeling more confident that missing CD 8 is not that big of a deal. Just hope I O this month!

Everyone else - GL this month!!

AFM - CD 11 for me today. I got these thick white clumps of CM tonight. I have never had that before. Wonder what's going on? Anyone had that before? DH and I BD'ed yesterday, does that have anything to do with it?

Everyone around me seems to be getting pregnant, about to be have a baby or just had a baby. I feel like I am falling way behind. I hate admitting this but I am kinda bitter about it even though I am happy for these people. I just wish I was one of them. None of my family or friends know I am TTC so there's no one really to talk to. Besides, I'll probably sound like a looney to them anyway because they won't understand. Thank goodness for places like this where we share a common interest and goal so we can support each other. So glad to be a part of this thread!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Ladies!

Bride i didn't stick to SMEP exactly DH was away for CD 8 so we BDed CD 9 and 10 then i OVed early and got my positive on CD 11 so it turned into everyday for 6 days!! 

Krystina you've came back around so quickly!!! 

Jrow pleased you had fun at AC

Bambam that CM is good!! O shouldn't be far away!

Girls so as i was waking up i dreamed that someone had a positive FRER!!! DH woke me with a cuppa before i could see who it was!!


----------



## jrowenj

Happy 11 weeks, Bev!!! Maybe your dream was about sbowflake! She's testing today!


----------



## jrowenj

Bambam - I'm about an hour from ac so we go a few times a year as a nice getaway too! Not sure about the clumpy cm. Mine is usually watery and then stretchy before O. Also, I totally understand about everyone being pg around you and feeling a little bitter. I've been struggling with the whole thing of "am I not happy for them?" Confused emotions...


----------



## Jessica28

Started SMEP on Day 8 like it says...today is Day 12 and still no positive opk. Still holding out hope though.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jessica when I PG before I got my pos OPK on CD 13


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> Bambam - I'm about an hour from ac so we go a few times a year as a nice getaway too! Not sure about the clumpy cm. Mine is usually watery and then stretchy before O. Also, I totally understand about everyone being pg around you and feeling a little bitter. I've been struggling with the whole thing of "am I not happy for them?" Confused emotions...

Jrow - I don't know if I have ever had stretchy EWCM, maybe I just never paid attention to it until now. It's usually white lotion like all the time. This big clump business is new to me. I am going to try Pre-seed this month and see if that helps. Also drinking tons of grapefruit juice!

Bev - hope you are right about O. Last cycle I thought I O on CD 20 but I didn't get AF until 22 days after so I assume I read my OPK wrong and actually O'ed much later. With soy this month, I am hoping I will O sooner!

Happy first day of Spring everyone!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

BFN - BIG FUCKING NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll catch up with everyone later. I'm in a horrid mood. Onto cycle #11. I have to test on Thursday again so I can stop the Progesterone then AF will come a few days later. And the Progesterone better freaking keep AF away like it's supposed to - I had a temp drop today.


----------



## Jessica28

BeverleyLN said:


> Jessica when I PG before I got my pos OPK on CD 13

Thanks.. Somehow I don't think I will O tomorrow (CD 13). No ewcm just yet but I do have cm. Been SMEPing lately too just in case. It's not even the fact of getting pregnant though I want it more than anything....I will wait and keep trying if I have to but I really want to know that my body is doing what it's supposed to do!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Bambam - I'm about an hour from ac so we go a few times a year as a nice getaway too! Not sure about the clumpy cm. Mine is usually watery and then stretchy before O. Also, I totally understand about everyone being pg around you and feeling a little bitter. I've been struggling with the whole thing of "am I not happy for them?" Confused emotions...
> 
> Jrow - I don't know if I have ever had stretchy EWCM, maybe I just never paid attention to it until now. It's usually white lotion like all the time. This big clump business is new to me. I am going to try Pre-seed this month and see if that helps. Also drinking tons of grapefruit juice!
> 
> Bev - hope you are right about O. Last cycle I thought I O on CD 20 but I didn't get AF until 22 days after so I assume I read my OPK wrong and actually O'ed much later. With soy this month, I am hoping I will O sooner!
> 
> Happy first day of Spring everyone!!!!Click to expand...

I never used to pay attention to my cm either hahaha and now i like examine it every day:dohh:

I heard preseed is great! A few girls used it on this thread and got pg!!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> BFN - BIG FUCKING NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll catch up with everyone later. I'm in a horrid mood. Onto cycle #11. I have to test on Thursday again so I can stop the Progesterone then AF will come a few days later. And the Progesterone better freaking keep AF away like it's supposed to - I had a temp drop today.

Oh noo.......... I hate this ttc shit.... hate hate hate... I don't even know what to say except that this fucking sucks


----------



## Bride2b

Oh bollocks I just typed a huge message and then pressed the wrong thing on my phone!

Big hairy bollock Lisa,I thought it was your turn! I am genuinely gutted for you!! Hope we can cheer you up!

Afm- cd12 third high on CBFM, we didn't bd last night so I'm going to tonight,so sort of getting on smep,then I'll see what tomorrow brings! I've only got 4 sticks left so I hope I O tomorrow so I don't need to buy anymore!!
I hardly have cm,I'm taking 2000 mg of EPO,last cycle I took 1500,but for some reason I have less cm this month! 
Bambam,my cycles have been different since my loss, first cycle was 35 days, the second was 31 days. My LP was only 5 days in my first cycle (although I'm not convinced I did o) I've taken vitamin b6 to sort it out & seems to be working as it was 12 days last cycle. I think soy has helped being o forward too!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Oh bollocks I just typed a huge message and then pressed the wrong thing on my phone!
> 
> Big hairy bollock Lisa,I thought it was your turn! I am genuinely gutted for you!! Hope we can cheer you up!
> 
> Afm- cd12 third high on CBFM, we didn't bd last night so I'm going to tonight,so sort of getting on smep,then I'll see what tomorrow brings! I've only got 4 sticks left so I hope I O tomorrow so I don't need to buy anymore!!
> I hardly have cm,I'm taking 2000 mg of EPO,last cycle I took 1500,but for some reason I have less cm this month!
> Bambam,my cycles have been different since my loss, first cycle was 35 days, the second was 31 days. My LP was only 5 days in my first cycle (although I'm not convinced I did o) I've taken vitamin b6 to sort it out & seems to be working as it was 12 days last cycle. I think soy has helped being o forward too!

Fx!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I dont know if im fucking pg this month..................... when should i test ???


----------



## BeverleyLN

Snow... Exactly what bride said!! I thought this was your month.... We're all here to cheer you up!

Jrow I think you should wait 5 days at least.... Its hard but I think that you should wait out as long as possible 

Bride I think you're going to O very, very soon!!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Snow... Exactly what bride said!! I thought this was your month.... We're all here to cheer you up!
> 
> Jrow I think you should wait 5 days at least.... Its hard but I think that you should wait out as long as possible
> 
> Bride I think you're going to O very, very soon!!

I have no prob waiting... just wasnt sure at how many dpo can you test? So, 11dpo??

Smep has a 40 percent success so im expecting to see at least 3 bfps...lets go, girls!


----------



## BeverleyLN

I got my mega faint positive at 10 and 11 dpo then the digi was positive at 12 dpo


----------



## mammaspath

snowflakes120 said:


> BFN - BIG FUCKING NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll catch up with everyone later. I'm in a horrid mood. Onto cycle #11. I have to test on Thursday again so I can stop the Progesterone then AF will come a few days later. And the Progesterone better freaking keep AF away like it's supposed to - I had a temp drop today.

Dammit! im so sad with u right now. i tested again today.....i fucking quit........its a huge BFN. ttc sucks ass:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

onto the next cycle! i may not smep accordingly but who knows :shrug:


----------



## krystinab

Hey Snow- sorry about the BFN that shit irks the hell out of me...eat some chocholate, take a hot bath and get wasted...that ususally helps me when AF is approaching. 

Jrow your pregannt -3 psychis said so...LOL wait for 4 more days and then go POAS crazy. I know you will see that BFP this cycle. 

Bride, I hope you get a +OPK today. Do you ever test mid-day? I am sure it will be coming soon!

Jessica, I feel you on wanting to get pregnant more that anything. It drives me crazy how we cant just make our bodies get pregnant when we want....Good luck hope you get that +opk soon.

AFM, I got my +opk yesterday and me and my honey got it in last night (well this morning at 1am) but he's on my nevers and really doesnt deserve any cookies!! The ONLY reason we had sex last night was bc of the +opk...It seems like he's always an asshole when I am fertile...BLOWER!! I am not sure if I will be willing to come up off any action tonight...but hey it only takes once right??!?!?!?


----------



## threemakefive

Snow and Amy so sorry for bfn's....I really thought u girls had it!!!!!
:( snow don't be mad...next mobth is clomid :) you'll get that egg this time!!! 

Jaime I think u should wait til 12dpo :) can u make it 6more days??


----------



## mammaspath

Jamie - i think you should test today! ahahaa
if your psychic reading is true im gonna stay positive........i did two readings andthey both said april. and im not gonna even try..........hahaaha


----------



## krystinab

mammaspath said:


> Jamie - i think you should test today! ahahaa
> if your psychic reading is true im gonna stay positive........i did two readings andthey both said april. and im not gonna even try..........hahaaha

thats funny, cause I did two, too and they both said May...Jamie we're counting on you girl. :)


----------



## krystinab

mammaspath said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> BFN - BIG FUCKING NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll catch up with everyone later. I'm in a horrid mood. Onto cycle #11. I have to test on Thursday again so I can stop the Progesterone then AF will come a few days later. And the Progesterone better freaking keep AF away like it's supposed to - I had a temp drop today.
> 
> Dammit! im so sad with u right now. i tested again today.....i fucking quit........its a huge BFN. ttc sucks ass:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> onto the next cycle! i may not smep accordingly but who knows :shrug:Click to expand...

I know girlie, this shit bites ass!!


----------



## Jessica28

Krystina - what CD were you on when you got your poisitive opk?


----------



## krystinab

Jessica28 said:


> Krystina - what CD were you on when you got your poisitive opk?

I got it yesterday which was CD14..I think I am O'ing today...feeling crampy.


----------



## Bride2b

Jamie see if you can told out 6 days, as then thats 12 dpo and its more likely to be positive if you are preggers rather than at 11 dpo where it doesnt always show as seeing 'bfn' is awful! I posted stats about the percentage of BFPs at different dpo but I cant remember where I got the info from - will hunt it out!


----------



## Bride2b

Krystina gald you OH is being a sperm machine even if he's no good for anything else at the moment - I'm sure you'll like him again if you get your BFP! Ha ha! Why are they twats when we are fertile????


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks ladies for all the support. I was really hoping that this was our cycle as well. I guess it's just he progesterone doing it's thing making me feel symptoms. I still have to test on Thursday but I already know I'm out. Guess I won't be PG before my 32nd B-day. Realllllly bummed out about that. Also, I only have 1 cycle left to reach my dream of being pregnant by the end of the year. Cutting it a bit close at this point. Can't believe I am about to enter Cycle #11. This blows! So my plan is to go the Dr. between CD1 & CD5. I am going to try to do it on CD3 so I can ask for some of the CD3 blood work tests that they can do but with my luck it will end up falling on a weekend. It would give me even more things to cross off if he will agree to doing them...

Krystina - Hooray for OVing! FX the Clomid worked.

Bride - Sounds like you are really close to OVing too! Hooray! Get to work girl!

Mammas - Sorry about the BFN as well. Wanna come over and have a glass of wine with me tonight?

3makes5- That means its all up to you girl! Make me proud! FX!


----------



## jrowenj

Girls... My psychic said april, not march!


----------



## snowflakes120

Y'all are making me want to get a Psychic reading now.


----------



## threemakefive

Snow...wish I could pull it out...but I think I'm headed for bfn also...just not feeling like ill see a bfp..with my first two just happened now its just like blah lol ok done with my blah moment lol got hpt...just not sure when to take it...I'm 10 dpo I think...that was when opk got dark, almost as dark as line..never got darker but stayed fairly dark on and off even up til yesterday when I ran out of strips lol Haley rubbed off on me..just kept doing them hahaha
Hope ur cd 3 falls perfectly for Dr appt :)


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina yeaaaaa for pos opk!!! 

Booo for dh being a douche!

Amy srry for the bfn. Sucks ass

Lisa i hope youre able to get to dr on cd3!!!

Emily test!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Emily is our new secret poaser!! You kept that quiet girl! Fx for you,I'd give it a few more days until testing! If you can hold out that long!


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa I'm still stalking your chart! It still looks good..I hope you took the test too early & that it's not the progesterone keeping your temp up but the fact you are preggers. I'm going to check you chart again tomorrow!! 

I want to see a BFP soon ladies!!!!! Which one of you/us is gonna be next?xxx


----------



## jrowenj

Are sore bbs common for 6 dpo???? Maybe im just retaining water from my getaway


----------



## Bride2b

Not sure but I would say if sore boobs are not usually your thing then maybe its a good sign! I had sore boobs from about cd12 I think when I got my bfp, but that was me, everyone is different. I never get sore boobs so I am praying I get them this month!!!

I think I said it last night that I could feel pinching, but I do think I'm starting to feel something going on! please please please be O!! My OH is downstairs watching some shit movie & i am shattered, but hopefully he'll wake me up when he comes to bed, I want some action!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Not sure but I would say if sore boobs are not usually your thing then maybe its a good sign! I had sore boobs from about cd12 I think when I got my bfp, but that was me, everyone is different. I never get sore boobs so I am praying I get them this month!!!
> 
> I think I said it last night that I could feel pinching, but I do think I'm starting to feel something going on! please please please be O!! My OH is downstairs watching some shit movie & i am shattered, but hopefully he'll wake me up when he comes to bed, I want some action!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope its O!!!!!!!!! Hope he wakes you up with his cock a doodle doo!


----------



## threemakefive

I reckon ill wait a couple more days lol 

Sore bbs is an awesome sign jrow :)

Oh and yes I'm a secret opk poaser lol


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> I reckon ill wait a couple more days lol
> 
> Sore bbs is an awesome sign jrow :)
> 
> Oh and yes I'm a secret opk poaser lol

Haha!!!!!! Bad girl!!! Test tomorrow on my bday!!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> I reckon ill wait a couple more days lol
> 
> Sore bbs is an awesome sign jrow :)
> 
> Oh and yes I'm a secret opk poaser lol
> 
> Haha!!!!!! Bad girl!!! Test tomorrow on my bday!!!Click to expand...

Lol maybe lol but don't want bfn on ur bday lol


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> I reckon ill wait a couple more days lol
> 
> Sore bbs is an awesome sign jrow :)
> 
> Oh and yes I'm a secret opk poaser lol
> 
> Haha!!!!!! Bad girl!!! Test tomorrow on my bday!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol maybe lol but don't want bfn on ur bday lolClick to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

*Snowflakes & Mamaspath* - Sorry for your BFNs. 

*Jrow* - Hope this is your month!!! My CM today has gone back to white lotiony... no more clumps. Using Pre-seed for the first time this month. I'm going to save it until I get a + on my OPK. TTC is expensive!!! I tried Pre-seed as a external lube last month (too much BD'ing gets me very dry) and DH didn't like it. I'm going to have to be discreet about it this time and let him figure out it's more slippery that usual. :blush:

*Bride2b* - Sounds like O is near!!! Get to :sex: pronto!!! LOL. I know I am!

AFM - CD 12 today, negative OPK. BD on the agenda tonight. Let me go stretch. :winkwink:

BTW, where can I get a psychic reading?


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> *Snowflakes & Mamaspath* - Sorry for your BFNs.
> 
> *Jrow* - Hope this is your month!!! My CM today has gone back to white lotiony... no more clumps. Using Pre-seed for the first time this month. I'm going to save it until I get a + on my OPK. TTC is expensive!!! I tried Pre-seed as a external lube last month (too much BD'ing gets me very dry) and DH didn't like it. I'm going to have to be discreet about it this time and let him figure out it's more slippery that usual. :blush:
> 
> *Bride2b* - Sounds like O is near!!! Get to :sex: pronto!!! LOL. I know I am!
> 
> AFM - CD 12 today, negative OPK. BD on the agenda tonight. Let me go stretch. :winkwink:
> 
> BTW, where can I get a psychic reading?

I like the preseed sneak attack!!!!!!!
Go stretch! Lol

I did a cpl... jenny renny, panrosa and psychic gail. I forget the site. You can google them


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Urgg so frustrated! Tested with OPK at 7pm, walked away and forgot to go back in 10 minutes to look. Finally remembered and went back at 7:45pm and now the test line is all messed up!!!! So now I have to wait another 4 hours and hold my pee in again to retest. :growlmad:


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Urgg so frustrated! Tested with OPK at 7pm, walked away and forgot to go back in 10 minutes to look. Finally remembered and went back at 7:45pm and now the test line is all messed up!!!! So now I have to wait another 4 hours and hold my pee in again to retest. :growlmad:

Grrrrrrrrrr

Ps imstalking the twoweekwait.com site


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Urgg so frustrated! Tested with OPK at 7pm, walked away and forgot to go back in 10 minutes to look. Finally remembered and went back at 7:45pm and now the test line is all messed up!!!! So now I have to wait another 4 hours and hold my pee in again to retest. :growlmad:
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Ps imstalking the twoweekwait.com siteClick to expand...

I was living on that site last month analyzing every single TWW symptom. I say do whatever helps you tolerate the next few days before you test! I am keeping my FX that you will get your BFP this month!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Urgg so frustrated! Tested with OPK at 7pm, walked away and forgot to go back in 10 minutes to look. Finally remembered and went back at 7:45pm and now the test line is all messed up!!!! So now I have to wait another 4 hours and hold my pee in again to retest. :growlmad:
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Ps imstalking the twoweekwait.com siteClick to expand...
> 
> I was living on that site last month analyzing every single TWW symptom. I say do whatever helps you tolerate the next few days before you test! I am keeping my FX that you will get your BFP this month!Click to expand...

Yeah...i stopped reading... im not feeling any sx so i dunno! Thanks for the fx!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Girls... My psychic said april, not march!

Well wait til April to test!!it's only 11 more days lol


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Girls... My psychic said april, not march!
> 
> Well wait til April to test!!it's only 11 more days lolClick to expand...

Lol!!!!!!!!!! They said conceive april give birth january 2013 boooo


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:
 

> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Girls... My psychic said april, not march!
> 
> Well wait til April to test!!it's only 11 more days lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol!!!!!!!!!! They said conceive april give birth january 2013 booooClick to expand...

Well hell they don't know everything.....I know I need this to happen this cycle. Not sure if I have the mental capacity to go thru two more cycles!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Girls... My psychic said april, not march!
> 
> Well wait til April to test!!it's only 11 more days lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol!!!!!!!!!! They said conceive april give birth january 2013 booooClick to expand...
> 
> Well hell they don't know everything.....I know I need this to happen this cycle. Not sure if I have the mental capacity to go thru two more cycles!Click to expand...

Girl, i feel like that every month.... i just wanna give up!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Crampy...and kinda bummed....Idk why but those are my symptoms lol just been lounging today...wondering if af is coming or what?!!?!??! Idk but playing this game called draw something I'm lame but its a pictionary game on my smart phone lol keeping me occupied...oh girls I hear ya on ttc it sucks hahhahaha


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Crampy...and kinda bummed....Idk why but those are my symptoms lol just been lounging today...wondering if af is coming or what?!!?!??! Idk but playing this game called draw something I'm lame but its a pictionary game on my smart phone lol keeping me occupied...oh girls I hear ya on ttc it sucks hahhahaha

Omgggg ive been playing for hours lmaoooo!!!!!! Request me at jrowenj


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Is it bad that I want a 2012 baby so I'll have an extra tax write-off this year? :huh:


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Crampy...and kinda bummed....Idk why but those are my symptoms lol just been lounging today...wondering if af is coming or what?!!?!??! Idk but playing this game called draw something I'm lame but its a pictionary game on my smart phone lol keeping me occupied...oh girls I hear ya on ttc it sucks hahhahaha
> 
> Omgggg ive been playing for hours lmaoooo!!!!!! Request me at jrowenjClick to expand...

Hahagafaha done :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Crampy...and kinda bummed....Idk why but those are my symptoms lol just been lounging today...wondering if af is coming or what?!!?!??! Idk but playing this game called draw something I'm lame but its a pictionary game on my smart phone lol keeping me occupied...oh girls I hear ya on ttc it sucks hahhahaha
> 
> Omgggg ive been playing for hours lmaoooo!!!!!! Request me at jrowenjClick to expand...
> 
> Hahagafaha done :)Click to expand...

Omg i just got the word ZYGOTE to draw for you...oh the irony!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Crampy...and kinda bummed....Idk why but those are my symptoms lol just been lounging today...wondering if af is coming or what?!!?!??! Idk but playing this game called draw something I'm lame but its a pictionary game on my smart phone lol keeping me occupied...oh girls I hear ya on ttc it sucks hahhahaha
> 
> Omgggg ive been playing for hours lmaoooo!!!!!! Request me at jrowenjClick to expand...

I just requested you too. It helps pass the time after BD when my @ss is propped up! Lol


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Crampy...and kinda bummed....Idk why but those are my symptoms lol just been lounging today...wondering if af is coming or what?!!?!??! Idk but playing this game called draw something I'm lame but its a pictionary game on my smart phone lol keeping me occupied...oh girls I hear ya on ttc it sucks hahhahaha
> 
> Omgggg ive been playing for hours lmaoooo!!!!!! Request me at jrowenjClick to expand...
> 
> Hahagafaha done :)Click to expand...
> 
> Omg i just got the word ZYGOTE to draw for you...oh the irony!!!Click to expand...

Hahahhahahahah


----------



## threemakefive

Cervix high and soft...seems like ewcm??? Wtf?? Bd last night....but can't tonight bc have a follow up at Obgyn tomorrow...sooo....what if I'm ovulatimg today??? My body is going crazy!!! Lol so confusing....


----------



## auntylolo

Morning girls! Happy birthday Jaime, hope you have a fab day hun. Keeping my fxd for a late b'day present for you xx


----------



## BeverleyLN

Happy Birthday Jaime! :cake:


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks laura and bev!!!!!!

Emily....tessssssstttttt,. Sounds like pg sx!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Happy Birthday Jaime! Best Wishes for A Wonderful Day!!

I'm currently sitting (IM)patiently waiting for my GP to arrive in time for her clinic. My appointment was 10 mins ago and they are still not here.


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Happy Birthday Jaime! Best Wishes for A Wonderful Day!!
> 
> I'm currently sitting (IM)patiently waiting for my GP to arrive in time for her clinic. My appointment was 10 mins ago and they are still not here.

Thanks! 

I hate waiting for appts!!!!


----------



## KTJ006

Happy birthday Jamie!!! Hope you have great plans today!

I'm headed home today and I can't wait! NY is fun but there's no place like home! Overloaded myself with cupcakes...even brought done home for the fam. EVERYONE was drinking each night do I had to tell them I gave up alcohol for lent. Oy. Haven't told my work peeps Im PG yet...a bit nervous to because I start that new position Monday (that they forced me into...hate it) which means I have a new boss. Not sure how it's going to look when I just start and say 'oh by the way, I'm having a baby.' a little nervous but I'm not sure why I care. Maybe I'm overreacting???


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> Happy birthday Jamie!!! Hope you have great plans today!
> 
> I'm headed home today and I can't wait! NY is fun but there's no place like home! Overloaded myself with cupcakes...even brought done home for the fam. EVERYONE was drinking each night do I had to tell them I gave up alcohol for lent. Oy. Haven't told my work peeps Im PG yet...a bit nervous to because I start that new position Monday (that they forced me into...hate it) which means I have a new boss. Not sure how it's going to look when I just start and say 'oh by the way, I'm having a baby.' a little nervous but I'm not sure why I care. Maybe I'm overreacting???

Thankssss!!!! No big plans. Stayed home and gonna veg out!!!!

The lent excuse was a good cover!!!!!

Dont sweat the new boss. Im sure they will be fine :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

I shoulda tested as a bday present


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa, sorry about the temp drop today.... :cry:


----------



## snowflakes120

Happy Birthday Jaime!! I hope all your wildest dreams come true!! This cycle, my boobs starting getting sore at 2dpo and today at 13dpo they are starting to dinally ease up a bit. Ugh. But it was a symptom with my last pregnancy - they started on 3-4dpo that time though. Thanks for the chart stalk hun. Sucks huh!! 

3makes5 - I totally had that EWCM on 10dpo. I think you are about the same. And my cervix was high up until yesterday. I noticed when inserting my progesterone that it had dropped. 

KTJ - Good excuse with Lent!! 

Jess - Hope your in for just a check up and your not sick!! 

Krystina - I don't know how much left I have in me either at this point. I'm getting really burnt out. I am even thinking of switching to BDing every 36 hours instead of SMEP this cycle. I was thinking of ditching the charts but I know the control freak in me would go nuts and I think it will great to have if I have to go the Fertility Specialist in May. I just don't know how much more of this I can take. Ya feeling better since you stopped the Clomid? I really hope it works for you this month. Are you def in 2ww?

Bride - I'm gonna friend you on Pinterest in a just a moment. Feeling anymore O twinges girlie? FX you got your action last night!

BamBam - I totally want a 2012 baby to have for the holidays. This will be my last cycle and I think my EDD would be like 12/30 or something crazy like that. I know I would be the one to have the baby on 1/1 and have to wait to file taxes the next year!! 

Well, I defo out. Can't believe I am entering Cycle #10 - this is insane. Another temp drop today. Honestly, I don't even know if my temps are supposed to be dropping while on progesterone. AF better not freaking show her face until I stop the Prometrium. Tonight is my last dose so she's not supposed to be here til Friday at the earliest. I will pissed if she shows while I'm still on it - it will mean my progesterone is more fucked than I thought. I guess I will have to ask the Dr. at my appt.


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks Snow. I had some bloodwork done awhile back and have not gotten any results since my m/c in Jan so I go to the Doc today and the results are still not in. I found her a little on the prude side too. I explained my concerns about possibly not Oing since the m/c and shes like "Well, if you have had two normal periods since the m/c you obviously have ovulated. She said I haven't her of having a period but not ovulating before." And then she tells me to throw my OPK away because it will make me too stressed out. I vow to NEVER go back there. Doesn't anyone understand....I bet my family doctor would tell me the exact same thing. Ugh.


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Thanks Snow. I had some bloodwork done awhile back and have not gotten any results since my m/c in Jan so I go to the Doc today and the results are still not in. I found her a little on the prude side too. I explained my concerns about possibly not Oing since the m/c and shes like "Well, if you have had two normal periods since the m/c you obviously have ovulated. She said I haven't her of having a period but not ovulating before." And then she tells me to throw my OPK away because it will make me too stressed out. I vow to NEVER go back there. Doesn't anyone understand....I bet my family doctor would tell me the exact same thing. Ugh.

That is RIDICULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You can definitely get a period without O'ing... OMG!!!! What a stupid bitch!!!


----------



## KTJ006

Delayed and they are not telling us when we will leave. Ughggh I hate flying!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

KTJ006 said:


> Delayed and they are not telling us when we will leave. Ughggh I hate flying!!!!

Yuckkkk :dohh:


----------



## snowflakes120

Jess - Yup, Run don't walk away from her. If you are not happy with the care you are receiving - you can go elsewhere! You are paying them. And there tons of Dr's out there - ask some of your girlfriends where they go and if they like them etc. I left my OBGYN recently as well. I found her to be too relaxed and I want to be more aggressive with a plan plus she gave me totally sooooo wrong information. I turn 32 next month - I am not getting any younger - so I left. And so glad I did. I found a Dr. to talk to me, diagnose me and we have a plan of action. 

BTW, you can totally have a cycle with a period and not OV. It is called anovulatory cycles. Some woman don't ovulate the cycle after the MC - I charted my miscarriage cycle and was surprised that I did actually OV. Keep charting. It is the only way to know if you are indeed OVing other than expensive cycle monitoring. Your chart looks good so far. And I would do what makes you feel good. If you want to do OPK's keep doing them - if don't want to then don't. Ya know!!


----------



## krystinab

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAMIE!!!! :happydance: Hows the BIG 3-1 feel??? 

Snow- sorry about the temp drop...I know prometrium hates me and I hate it too...but you shouldnt start bleeding until you stop taking it. I was off it for 2days and AF showed up.

KTJ- I actually gave up alchol and coffee for lent last year, talk about being a bitch...lol Saying you gave up drinking was quick thinking...

Jessica- Thats crazy your doctor said that you must have O'd if you got a period...that is just stupid...I mean come on, sometimes I feel like DR's really dont give a damn.

Bride- Pintrest is tough for me to get into...LOL...I feel like I need a Pintrest for dummies book...LOL My goal this weekend is learn how to use it correctly. 

AFM, My honey's brother came over last night...and didnt leave until 2am. Guess it wasnt in the cards for me to get some action last night. TBH I was ok about it...if it happens this cycle it happens...I REFUSE to get myself stressed out about this anymore. I know I will have a baby, I just have to be patient...and PRAY!!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAMIE!!!! :happydance: Hows the BIG 3-1 feel???
> 
> Snow- sorry about the temp drop...I know prometrium hates me and I hate it too...but you shouldnt start bleeding until you stop taking it. I was off it for 2days and AF showed up.
> 
> KTJ- I actually gave up alchol and coffee for lent last year, talk about being a bitch...lol Saying you gave up drinking was quick thinking...
> 
> Jessica- Thats crazy your doctor said that you must have O'd if you got a period...that is just stupid...I mean come on, sometimes I feel like DR's really dont give a damn.
> 
> Bride- Pintrest is tough for me to get into...LOL...I feel like I need a Pintrest for dummies book...LOL My goal this weekend is learn how to use it correctly.
> 
> AFM, My honey's brother came over last night...and didnt leave until 2am. Guess it wasnt in the cards for me to get some action last night. TBH I was ok about it...if it happens this cycle it happens...I REFUSE to get myself stressed out about this anymore. I know I will have a baby, I just have to be patient...and PRAY!!

Thanks for the Bday wishes! THe big 3-1 sucks Big Balls! hahahahaha!!!! 

Glad to hear you're relaxed!!!! ARe you close to O'ing??? i forget what you said!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAMIE!!!! :happydance: Hows the BIG 3-1 feel???
> 
> Snow- sorry about the temp drop...I know prometrium hates me and I hate it too...but you shouldnt start bleeding until you stop taking it. I was off it for 2days and AF showed up.
> 
> KTJ- I actually gave up alchol and coffee for lent last year, talk about being a bitch...lol Saying you gave up drinking was quick thinking...
> 
> Jessica- Thats crazy your doctor said that you must have O'd if you got a period...that is just stupid...I mean come on, sometimes I feel like DR's really dont give a damn.
> 
> Bride- Pintrest is tough for me to get into...LOL...I feel like I need a Pintrest for dummies book...LOL My goal this weekend is learn how to use it correctly.
> 
> AFM, My honey's brother came over last night...and didnt leave until 2am. Guess it wasnt in the cards for me to get some action last night. TBH I was ok about it...if it happens this cycle it happens...I REFUSE to get myself stressed out about this anymore. I know I will have a baby, I just have to be patient...and PRAY!!
> 
> Thanks for the Bday wishes! THe big 3-1 sucks Big Balls! hahahahaha!!!!
> 
> Glad to hear you're relaxed!!!! ARe you close to O'ing??? i forget what you said!Click to expand...

Pretty sure I O'd yesterday...so today is my last hope if we didnt catch that egg already...


----------



## Hayaddie

Happy Birthday Jaime!!!!!!! 

Hey guys! I think I forgot to post in here yesterday! Talk about a crazy day! I have been super late to work all week because I cannot seem to get out of bed and then it was just a sucky day altogether! I think my hubby is 100% clueless when it comes to pregnancy! He has had the flu this week and when he is sick it is almost like the world is ending... so he basically took my role of whining and laying around all day and I had to do everything! Ugh! Talk about annoying husband day!

Jessica you totally need to get away from that crazy doctor! It is never a good sign when you know more than your doctor! They are supposed to be the wealth of knowledge! 

KTJ you totally need to get a ticker! I cannot remember how far along you are! :)


----------



## Jessica28

Okay - Question.

We are SMEPing this month. So far we have DTD every second night and I still don't have a positive on an OPK. 

What exactly does every other day mean when it comes to SMEP? Every second day fine?


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Happy Birthday Jaime!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey guys! I think I forgot to post in here yesterday! Talk about a crazy day! I have been super late to work all week because I cannot seem to get out of bed and then it was just a sucky day altogether! I think my hubby is 100% clueless when it comes to pregnancy! He has had the flu this week and when he is sick it is almost like the world is ending... so he basically took my role of whining and laying around all day and I had to do everything! Ugh! Talk about annoying husband day!
> 
> Jessica you totally need to get away from that crazy doctor! It is never a good sign when you know more than your doctor! They are supposed to be the wealth of knowledge!
> 
> KTJ you totally need to get a ticker! I cannot remember how far along you are! :)

Ive missed youuuuu!!!!!!!!! Ugh whyy are men such babies?!

Happy 7 weeks!!!


----------



## mammaspath

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUU!

You definately shoulda tested for your birthday and got a big fat positive!

all the pregnant girls are getting so far along.......im super excited for them!

afm - af showed her big fat ugly face yesterday afternoon.......cycles are so fucked up after mc........um ********........guess ill revise my ticker

jamie u better test soon!:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUUUUU!
> 
> You definately shoulda tested for your birthday and got a big fat positive!
> 
> all the pregnant girls are getting so far along.......im super excited for them!
> 
> afm - af showed her big fat ugly face yesterday afternoon.......cycles are so fucked up after mc........um ********........guess ill revise my ticker
> 
> jamie u better test soon!:winkwink::winkwink:

Thanks!!!! 

Ughhhhhhh im sad af showed!!!!! Noooooo!!!! 

I may test Sunday at 11dpo


----------



## threemakefive

Jessica28 said:


> Okay - Question.
> 
> We are SMEPing this month. So far we have DTD every second night and I still don't have a positive on an OPK.
> 
> What exactly does every other day mean when it comes to SMEP? Every second day fine?

Smep says do it every other day if you don't get a positive


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> Okay - Question.
> 
> We are SMEPing this month. So far we have DTD every second night and I still don't have a positive on an OPK.
> 
> What exactly does every other day mean when it comes to SMEP? Every second day fine?
> 
> Smep says do it every other day if you don't get a positiveClick to expand...

What she said ^^^

Emily whenare u gonna cave?!


----------



## snowflakes120

Mamas - So sorry that AF came. She's coming for me next. 

3makes5 - TEST!!! Your the only one left of us 3 with a chance!! DO IT!! DO IT!! (using a Starsky voice from that movie Starsky and Hutch)


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Mamas - So sorry that AF came. She's coming for me next.
> 
> 3makes5 - TEST!!! Your the only one left of us 3 with a chance!! DO IT!! DO IT!! (using a Starsky voice from that movie Starsky and Hutch)

:rofl:


----------



## threemakefive

Eh...Idk probably won't lol I don't feel pregnant...OH is terribly grumpy today...just been a sucky day lol Idk ill give it a few days probably....when are YOU gunna cave?? HAHHA


----------



## threemakefive

Hahahhaja snow u r a hoot!!! I think jaime will be our bfp :)


----------



## Bride2b

krystinab said:


> ...if it happens this cycle it happens...I REFUSE to get myself stressed out about this anymore. I know I will have a baby, I just have to be patient...and PRAY!!

Amen! Thats the quote of the day for me! I love your mantra! It works taking a chill pill - so I think it will work for you. In actual fact Jamie also seems loads more chilled.....lets see what happens!

Jamie Happy 31st! Hope your hubby spoils you! Eat lots of birthday cake for me as I REALLY want cake today! 

Snow - I need to go stalk your chart

Emily keeping everything crossed for you!

Jess - your doctor sounds crap, fancy saying if you had your period then you ovulated! How does she give advice when she is clearly clueless. I'd say dont waste anymore time with her!

KTJ - Love the fact you said you gave it up for lent! You cant be far off the big announcement?

Laura - hope your doing ok, any news on a bump starting or scan dates etc?

Haley - men are complete twats when they are 'ill' the world stops turning! Could you imagine a man being pregnant? No wonder its us women that do it!

AFM- we managed to :sex: last night! Phew! CBFM = high again today so thats 4 days in a row. I've only ever got 5 days before it turns to a peak. So will see if tomorrow brings the last high. If so that will mean O on CD15, I used to O around CD16-17 before.


----------



## Jessica28

Bride - I think you are right. I have another appt. set up with a different doc. on April 9th BUT not sure if I would be able to make it or not.

I still havent lost hope yet though as today is only CD 13!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> ...if it happens this cycle it happens...I REFUSE to get myself stressed out about this anymore. I know I will have a baby, I just have to be patient...and PRAY!!
> 
> Amen! Thats the quote of the day for me! I love your mantra! It works taking a chill pill - so I think it will work for you. In actual fact Jamie also seems loads more chilled.....lets see what happens!
> 
> Jamie Happy 31st! Hope your hubby spoils you! Eat lots of birthday cake for me as I REALLY want cake today!
> 
> Snow - I need to go stalk your chart
> 
> Emily keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> Jess - your doctor sounds crap, fancy saying if you had your period then you ovulated! How does she give advice when she is clearly clueless. I'd say dont waste anymore time with her!
> 
> KTJ - Love the fact you said you gave it up for lent! You cant be far off the big announcement?
> 
> Laura - hope your doing ok, any news on a bump starting or scan dates etc?
> 
> Haley - men are complete twats when they are 'ill' the world stops turning! Could you imagine a man being pregnant? No wonder its us women that do it!
> 
> AFM- we managed to :sex: last night! Phew! CBFM = high again today so thats 4 days in a row. I've only ever got 5 days before it turns to a peak. So will see if tomorrow brings the last high. If so that will mean O on CD15, I used to O around CD16-17 before.Click to expand...

Thanks!! Had my fill of cake over the weekend, so keepin it simple tonight!!

Hoping you O on CD15!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

So do I!! I want to stick to smep so I think I am missing BD tonight & then BD tomorrow (CD14) and then CD15 hopefully will be a peak! I feel good about this month so far & I think its because I actually feel in control as we have managed to BD on high days so far & I hope to BD on all 3 days after peak/+opk as I am doing opks as a back up! I am so determined to get pregnant!

I'm off to pinterest to see whats happening on there! Thats after I have cooked an omlette! Yum! x


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> So do I!! I want to stick to smep so I think I am missing BD tonight & then BD tomorrow (CD14) and then CD15 hopefully will be a peak! I feel good about this month so far & I think its because I actually feel in control as we have managed to BD on high days so far & I hope to BD on all 3 days after peak/+opk as I am doing opks as a back up! I am so determined to get pregnant!
> 
> I'm off to pinterest to see whats happening on there! Thats after I have cooked an omlette! Yum! x

So happy that you are having such a positive, in control month!!!! 

I just started to get anxious and now I really wanna test. I was going to cave in on Friday (9dpo) but the countdowntopregnancy website says that it's a 44.7% chance of getting a positive test by then... so, i think I should wait... my gf is sleeping over friday night so i can't test saturday while she is here :dohh: Guess I am gonna have to wait until Sunday (11dpo) when the chance of a positive is at 75% according to that site!


----------



## snowflakes120

I've always used this chart. 

HPT Accuracy Results Percentages: (Based on a 25mIU sensitive test)
10 dpo : 35%
11 dpo : 51%
12 dpo : 62%
13 dpo : 68%
14 dpo : 74%
15 dpo : 80%
16 dpo : 88%
17 dpo : 92%


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> I've always used this chart.
> 
> HPT Accuracy Results Percentages: (Based on a 25mIU sensitive test)
> 10 dpo : 35%
> 11 dpo : 51%
> 12 dpo : 62%
> 13 dpo : 68%
> 14 dpo : 74%
> 15 dpo : 80%
> 16 dpo : 88%
> 17 dpo : 92%

Thanks!! Shit, guess I am waiting til 14 dpo!!!

When I got my BFP in August, I didn't test until 14 dpo and it was pretty faint... boo!


----------



## jrowenj

PS.... where has JoAnna been?!?!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Jaime!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey guys! I think I forgot to post in here yesterday! Talk about a crazy day! I have been super late to work all week because I cannot seem to get out of bed and then it was just a sucky day altogether! I think my hubby is 100% clueless when it comes to pregnancy! He has had the flu this week and when he is sick it is almost like the world is ending... so he basically took my role of whining and laying around all day and I had to do everything! Ugh! Talk about annoying husband day!
> 
> Jessica you totally need to get away from that crazy doctor! It is never a good sign when you know more than your doctor! They are supposed to be the wealth of knowledge!
> 
> KTJ you totally need to get a ticker! I cannot remember how far along you are! :)
> 
> Ive missed youuuuu!!!!!!!!! Ugh whyy are men such babies?!
> 
> Happy 7 weeks!!!Click to expand...

Ive missed youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! I could have sworn you said that the reading told you that you would conceive in March and test in April... or maybe that is just what I wanted to hear! lol!!

Someone needs to test!! If I have to I will pee on something just to make myself feel better! I am THAT crazy!

P.S. This lady is going to the midnight showing of The Hunger Games tomorrow!!! Get excited!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Jaime!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey guys! I think I forgot to post in here yesterday! Talk about a crazy day! I have been super late to work all week because I cannot seem to get out of bed and then it was just a sucky day altogether! I think my hubby is 100% clueless when it comes to pregnancy! He has had the flu this week and when he is sick it is almost like the world is ending... so he basically took my role of whining and laying around all day and I had to do everything! Ugh! Talk about annoying husband day!
> 
> Jessica you totally need to get away from that crazy doctor! It is never a good sign when you know more than your doctor! They are supposed to be the wealth of knowledge!
> 
> KTJ you totally need to get a ticker! I cannot remember how far along you are! :)
> 
> Ive missed youuuuu!!!!!!!!! Ugh whyy are men such babies?!
> 
> Happy 7 weeks!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ive missed youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! I could have sworn you said that the reading told you that you would conceive in March and test in April... or maybe that is just what I wanted to hear! lol!!
> 
> Someone needs to test!! If I have to I will pee on something just to make myself feel better! I am THAT crazy!
> 
> P.S. This lady is going to the midnight showing of The Hunger Games tomorrow!!! Get excited!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I am soooo jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got my tickets for Sunday evening!!!! My 2 gf's and I are going to the AMC Dine-In Theatre! Do you have that by you?!?! Omg... the chairs recline and are HuGE leather chairs. Then they have waiters that take your order AND they have a BAR in the theatre and you can drink while you watch the movie! AH-Mahhhzing!!!!! 

Hold on... are you going to be able to stay awake for that movie Ms. Preggo?!?!

Now I forget what the psychics said. I am going to read them. I have them saved in my email.


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Jaime!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey guys! I think I forgot to post in here yesterday! Talk about a crazy day! I have been super late to work all week because I cannot seem to get out of bed and then it was just a sucky day altogether! I think my hubby is 100% clueless when it comes to pregnancy! He has had the flu this week and when he is sick it is almost like the world is ending... so he basically took my role of whining and laying around all day and I had to do everything! Ugh! Talk about annoying husband day!
> 
> Jessica you totally need to get away from that crazy doctor! It is never a good sign when you know more than your doctor! They are supposed to be the wealth of knowledge!
> 
> KTJ you totally need to get a ticker! I cannot remember how far along you are! :)
> 
> Ive missed youuuuu!!!!!!!!! Ugh whyy are men such babies?!
> 
> Happy 7 weeks!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ive missed youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! I could have sworn you said that the reading told you that you would conceive in March and test in April... or maybe that is just what I wanted to hear! lol!!
> 
> Someone needs to test!! If I have to I will pee on something just to make myself feel better! I am THAT crazy!
> 
> P.S. This lady is going to the midnight showing of The Hunger Games tomorrow!!! Get excited!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I am soooo jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got my tickets for Sunday evening!!!! My 2 gf's and I are going to the AMC Dine-In Theatre! Do you have that by you?!?! Omg... the chairs recline and are HuGE leather chairs. Then they have waiters that take your order AND they have a BAR in the theatre and you can drink while you watch the movie! AH-Mahhhzing!!!!!
> 
> Hold on... are you going to be able to stay awake for that movie Ms. Preggo?!?!
> 
> Now I forget what the psychics said. I am going to read them. I have them saved in my email.Click to expand...

Lol! I think I am right about the psychics!! I hope! 

I dont know if I will be able to stay awake! I am kind of nervous! I won some tickets to see Miranda Lambert in May and they are 2nd row!!! I am starting to think maybe I should give them up! 

We totally have that AMC but we call it The Fork and Screen! I am seriously considering a motel room for after the movie! It wont get out until like 3:00 am and then I have a 30 minute drive home AND I have to get my 4 year old to preschool by 7:30 in the morning... what was I thinking!!! 

P.S. dont you have any left over OPK's you can pee on???? :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Jaime!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey guys! I think I forgot to post in here yesterday! Talk about a crazy day! I have been super late to work all week because I cannot seem to get out of bed and then it was just a sucky day altogether! I think my hubby is 100% clueless when it comes to pregnancy! He has had the flu this week and when he is sick it is almost like the world is ending... so he basically took my role of whining and laying around all day and I had to do everything! Ugh! Talk about annoying husband day!
> 
> Jessica you totally need to get away from that crazy doctor! It is never a good sign when you know more than your doctor! They are supposed to be the wealth of knowledge!
> 
> KTJ you totally need to get a ticker! I cannot remember how far along you are! :)
> 
> Ive missed youuuuu!!!!!!!!! Ugh whyy are men such babies?!
> 
> Happy 7 weeks!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ive missed youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! I could have sworn you said that the reading told you that you would conceive in March and test in April... or maybe that is just what I wanted to hear! lol!!
> 
> Someone needs to test!! If I have to I will pee on something just to make myself feel better! I am THAT crazy!
> 
> P.S. This lady is going to the midnight showing of The Hunger Games tomorrow!!! Get excited!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I am soooo jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got my tickets for Sunday evening!!!! My 2 gf's and I are going to the AMC Dine-In Theatre! Do you have that by you?!?! Omg... the chairs recline and are HuGE leather chairs. Then they have waiters that take your order AND they have a BAR in the theatre and you can drink while you watch the movie! AH-Mahhhzing!!!!!
> 
> Hold on... are you going to be able to stay awake for that movie Ms. Preggo?!?!
> 
> Now I forget what the psychics said. I am going to read them. I have them saved in my email.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! I think I am right about the psychics!! I hope!
> 
> I dont know if I will be able to stay awake! I am kind of nervous! I won some tickets to see Miranda Lambert in May and they are 2nd row!!! I am starting to think maybe I should give them up!
> 
> We totally have that AMC but we call it The Fork and Screen! I am seriously considering a motel room for after the movie! It wont get out until like 3:00 am and then I have a 30 minute drive home AND I have to get my 4 year old to preschool by 7:30 in the morning... what was I thinking!!!
> 
> P.S. dont you have any left over OPK's you can pee on???? :)Click to expand...

hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just go! You will have fun!!!

I have NOTHING in this damn house to pee oN!


----------



## shellideaks

You ladies have been busy bees today, had loads to read!

Just wanted to pop in and say Happy Birthday Jaime :)

I'm mega busy packing for the house move so haven't been on much. Will post properly tomorrow when I'm in work cos I actually get more time to post there lol.

Hope you're all well! x


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> You ladies have been busy bees today, had loads to read!
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say Happy Birthday Jaime :)
> 
> I'm mega busy packing for the house move so haven't been on much. Will post properly tomorrow when I'm in work cos I actually get more time to post there lol.
> 
> Hope you're all well! x

Thanks, Shelli! Good luck with the packing!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Jaime!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey guys! I think I forgot to post in here yesterday! Talk about a crazy day! I have been super late to work all week because I cannot seem to get out of bed and then it was just a sucky day altogether! I think my hubby is 100% clueless when it comes to pregnancy! He has had the flu this week and when he is sick it is almost like the world is ending... so he basically took my role of whining and laying around all day and I had to do everything! Ugh! Talk about annoying husband day!
> 
> Jessica you totally need to get away from that crazy doctor! It is never a good sign when you know more than your doctor! They are supposed to be the wealth of knowledge!
> 
> KTJ you totally need to get a ticker! I cannot remember how far along you are! :)
> 
> Ive missed youuuuu!!!!!!!!! Ugh whyy are men such babies?!
> 
> Happy 7 weeks!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ive missed youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! I could have sworn you said that the reading told you that you would conceive in March and test in April... or maybe that is just what I wanted to hear! lol!!
> 
> Someone needs to test!! If I have to I will pee on something just to make myself feel better! I am THAT crazy!
> 
> P.S. This lady is going to the midnight showing of The Hunger Games tomorrow!!! Get excited!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I am soooo jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got my tickets for Sunday evening!!!! My 2 gf's and I are going to the AMC Dine-In Theatre! Do you have that by you?!?! Omg... the chairs recline and are HuGE leather chairs. Then they have waiters that take your order AND they have a BAR in the theatre and you can drink while you watch the movie! AH-Mahhhzing!!!!!
> 
> Hold on... are you going to be able to stay awake for that movie Ms. Preggo?!?!
> 
> Now I forget what the psychics said. I am going to read them. I have them saved in my email.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! I think I am right about the psychics!! I hope!
> 
> I dont know if I will be able to stay awake! I am kind of nervous! I won some tickets to see Miranda Lambert in May and they are 2nd row!!! I am starting to think maybe I should give them up!
> 
> We totally have that AMC but we call it The Fork and Screen! I am seriously considering a motel room for after the movie! It wont get out until like 3:00 am and then I have a 30 minute drive home AND I have to get my 4 year old to preschool by 7:30 in the morning... what was I thinking!!!
> 
> P.S. dont you have any left over OPK's you can pee on???? :)Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just go! You will have fun!!!
> 
> I have NOTHING in this damn house to pee oN!Click to expand...

Go eat a Popsicle and pee on the stick!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> PS.... where has JoAnna been?!?!

Playing this stupid draw with me game. 

Ha ha Just kidding. 

This weekend was CRAZY busy. My SIL and niece came in on Friday. Sam's party was saturday. We house/dog sat on saturday night. Church on Sunday. We we constantly out and about since we had company. Things are finally slow here. I had to start reading on pg 253 and I did not think I was ever going to get finished. 

Lisa I am sorry about your temp. I know you must be devastated. :hugs:

Amy- I am sorry AF got you. :( 

Welcome to the newbies!

All of our preggos- Things are looking good! I am glad you are all feeling well.

Jaime - how are you so calm? I would have already peed on everything in a 6 mile radius. BWAHAHAHAHHA

I am sorry I am forgetting people. 

Who is testing next?

AFM- not starting smep yet... although I will tell you that we went 20 days without any sex at all and then I realized it and jumped him. BEST SEX SINCE WE STARTED TTC. (or maybe because it had been too long) OMG. :thumbup:

I have been making not homemade- homemade pickles and cucumber salad today. I am also slow roasting pulled pork for sandwiches. I love spring. We tend to eat so much healthier the warmer it gets.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Oh and happy birthday jaime!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

> Go eat a Popsicle and pee on the stick!!

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> PS.... where has JoAnna been?!?!
> 
> Playing this stupid draw with me game.
> 
> Ha ha Just kidding.
> 
> This weekend was CRAZY busy. My SIL and niece came in on Friday. Sam's party was saturday. We house/dog sat on saturday night. Church on Sunday. We we constantly out and about since we had company. Things are finally slow here. I had to start reading on pg 253 and I did not think I was ever going to get finished.
> 
> Lisa I am sorry about your temp. I know you must be devastated. :hugs:
> 
> Amy- I am sorry AF got you. :(
> 
> Welcome to the newbies!
> 
> All of our preggos- Things are looking good! I am glad you are all feeling well.
> 
> Jaime - how are you so calm? I would have already peed on everything in a 6 mile radius. BWAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> I am sorry I am forgetting people.
> 
> Who is testing next?
> 
> AFM- not starting smep yet... although I will tell you that we went 20 days without any sex at all and then I realized it and jumped him. BEST SEX SINCE WE STARTED TTC. (or maybe because it had been too long) OMG. :thumbup:
> 
> I have been making not homemade- homemade pickles and cucumber salad today. I am also slow roasting pulled pork for sandwiches. I love spring. We tend to eat so much healthier the warmer it gets.Click to expand...

I am NOT CALM AT ALL!! I want to go buy a FRER but i am only 7dpo!!! 
Snowflakes is testing tomorrow and 3makes5 is supposed to test tomorrow!!!!

Woo hoo for great sex!!!! vrooom vroooom!!!

Mmmmm those meals sound delish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Go eat a Popsicle and pee on the stick!!
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

VERY FUNNY! I don't have any popsicle sticks!!! How about a Q-tip?


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Oh and happy birthday jaime!!!

Thanks!!

Have you been temping? or did you quit?


----------



## jrowenj

So.... Here is one of my readings and I just noticed that one of the predictions says a possible HOME BIRTH??? WTF??? This shit is now pissing me off!

Your Reading
By Gail Cuffe Psychic Medium





Linking in around you and your energies today, spirit do keep handing me the word 'new' all around you and your path, so I feel as you head into 2012, certainly after March, alot of your hopes, dreams, and goals start to unfold for you

I also feel that 2012 is going to be a very prominant year as a whole

Finance, property, relationship, partners work all show lovely opportunities for positive change

Ok, looking at pregnancy for you, I see an April conception, alot of happiness around this and a safe healthy pregnancy labour and birth, and a baby girl born

Im then seeing a further conception of a baby boy for December 2014, and a 2015 birth, again all areas problem free and healthy, much quicker labour, possible home birth

You have a lady with an MA sounding name right by your side, watching over you, and for you to remember she always guides you, she ends by confirming a happy future :)


----------



## jrowenj

Another reading

Hi Jaime,

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that begins in April. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of January 2013 - specific reference to the 26th and 29th.



Jennifer


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Oh and happy birthday jaime!!!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Have you been temping? or did you quit?Click to expand...

I Q-U-I-T. Temping is stooooopid. Made me stress. So no no temping. 

Startin friday we will begin to smep. We will smep until the 10th I have a few OPKs... I may or may not use them. I am trying to play it cool this month. We shall see how that goes. the closer I get the crazier I get. 

I am really excited about pulled pork sandwiches... the funny thing is we are not eating them tonight. They are going to be frozen. The pickles will not be done for 10 days and they will be super yummy on sandwiches so we will have pulled pork in 10 days. LOL. I may also make some type of slaw to put on them too. DAMN i am hungry.


----------



## jrowenj

Laid back approach is gonna get that egg, JoAnna!! Can't wait for you looooong cycle to come to an end and find out if you're gonna be knocked up!

I want pulled pork sandwiches!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

I'm gunna test Friday or Saturday...

Snow iS getting hers tomorrow :) 

Joanna ur dinner....in 10 days haha...sounds delectable...

We are having tuna salad wraps...ur sounds way better haha


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Laid back approach is gonna get that egg, JoAnna!! Can't wait for you looooong cycle to come to an end and find out if you're gonna be knocked up!
> 
> I want pulled pork sandwiches!!!!!!!!!

I sure hope I get an egg. 

I am a Texan Woman - BBQ sauce runs through my veins. LOL just kidding. I like it on occasion. I found a pork roast for cheap so can you say freezer meals?


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> I'm gunna test Friday or Saturday...
> 
> Snow iS getting hers tomorrow :)
> 
> Joanna ur dinner....in 10 days haha...sounds delectable...
> 
> We are having tuna salad wraps...ur sounds way better haha

Friday or SaturdaY?!?! ughhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Don't make fun of me... I just did another psychic reading... guess the calmness has flown out the damn window!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

What did the psychic say? I nearly got desperate and googled them the other day but this ttc business is so expensive & I've spent a fortune that I stopped myself. I didn't want to hear that I won't conceive soon either,I would rather not know than be told it could be a year or longer!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Don't make fun of me... I just did another psychic reading... guess the calmness has flown out the damn window!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hahahahaha


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - Happy 31st girl! Hope you get a baby as your gift this month! The only AMC I have access to is the one at Menlo Park but that's like a 40 minute drive from me! =(

Snowflakes - glad I am not the only one trying to have a baby before 2013. I am an independent contractor and the IRS kicks my butt every year. Having a baby as a write-off will be great. LOL.

Bride2b - Hi CD 13 buddy. Glad you got to BD last night. Hope you O soon. I also feel good about this month even though I am temping, OPK-ing, used soy and doing SMEP - I actually feel more relaxed than last month. Maybe it's because I am doing everything I can and if it still doesn't happen then it's not meant to be this month.

AFM - DH and I BD'ed last night. Ever since DH and I decided to TTC, he started having slight performance issues. I think it's the pressure of it all and having to BD even though he's dead tired from work. I wish it didn't feel so much like a chore. I feel so bad for him. 

The test line is gradually getting darker on my OPKs but I don't have any O symptoms at all. I generally don't O so soon in my cycle (today is CD 13) and I believe I have ways to go. Just want O to get here already!

I have a baby shower to go to this weekend and I went to Babiesrus today for a shower gift. The whole time I am planning in my head what I would get for myself if I was pg. It's so hard seeing so many pg women and little babies in that place. 

Happy hump day to everyone!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBam - Menlo Park is the theatre I am going to!!! It's only about 30 mins from me!!! Too funny!!!! I hear ya on the pressure this puts on the hubby's performance!!! Poor guys... although... poor US for having this pressure ALL DAY EVERY DAY! Sounds like you are going to O soon which would be great!!! I hear ya on the babies R us thing... I went shopping for my friend who just had a baby and I was day dreaming about my own too!!!

Soo.... don't laugh, girls... the psychic only asked for my full name and date of birth and whether i am ttc or currently preg (because she does gender predictions also). So, ALL i gave her was that info. Her response was... "I see you using a pregnancy stick and having a positive result within the next SEVEN days...."

Swear to GOD... I didn't tell her ANYTHING about my cycles. All I said was 'husband and I recently started ttc."

WTF?! Now, I am triple anxious... I can't take this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> BamBam - Menlo Park is the theatre I am going to!!! It's only about 30 mins from me!!! Too funny!!!! I hear ya on the pressure this puts on the hubby's performance!!! Poor guys... although... poor US for having this pressure ALL DAY EVERY DAY! Sounds like you are going to O soon which would be great!!! I hear ya on the babies R us thing... I went shopping for my friend who just had a baby and I was day dreaming about my own too!!!
> 
> Soo.... don't laugh, girls... the psychic only asked for my full name and date of birth and whether i am ttc or currently preg (because she does gender predictions also). So, ALL i gave her was that info. Her response was... "I see you using a pregnancy stick and having a positive result within the next SEVEN days...."
> 
> Swear to GOD... I didn't tell her ANYTHING about my cycles. All I said was 'husband and I recently started ttc."
> 
> WTF?! Now, I am triple anxious... I can't take this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG Jaime! I am so freaking out for you!!! This could be it! Would you even be able to hold off for 7 days??? LOL. FX for BFP!


----------



## jrowenj

Wellll she said i was going to get my result BEFORE 7 DAYS and my af is due in 7 days!!! I feel kinda silly believing a chick whos never met me.......


----------



## Hayaddie

OMG!!!! That's is the best news I've had all week!!! Listen to the worse news.... Baby SMEP hates Taco John's! Ughhhhhhh I'm bummed!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> OMG!!!! That's is the best news I've had all week!!! Listen to the worse news.... Baby SMEP hates Taco John's! Ughhhhhhh I'm bummed!

Lmaooooooooooo poor you!!!!!!!!! Damnit smep!!!!:awww:


----------



## Hayaddie

I know, right?!?!? Sooooooo can you please test this weekend?! I cannot take it anymore!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I know, right?!?!? Sooooooo can you please test this weekend?! I cannot take it anymore!

My friends sleeping over fri to sat..... should i test while shes at my house?!


----------



## mrsjoannak

:test:

YES!


----------



## threemakefive

U can test while she is there she won't be in the bathroom with you haha...how many dpo will u be on sat?


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> U can test while she is there she won't be in the bathroom with you haha...how many dpo will u be on sat?

Only 10... but then i will be cheesin on my face!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> U can test while she is there she won't be in the bathroom with you haha...how many dpo will u be on sat?
> 
> Only 10... but then i will be cheesin on my face!!Click to expand...

10 is early girl....u might be unnecessarily disappointed...I vote 12 dpo but if you think ur ok with possibly being bfn bc too early then go for it.. I'm sure a bfp is headed ur way just maybe not by ten dpo


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> U can test while she is there she won't be in the bathroom with you haha...how many dpo will u be on sat?
> 
> Only 10... but then i will be cheesin on my face!!Click to expand...
> 
> 10 is early girl....u might be unnecessarily disappointed...I vote 12 dpo but if you think ur ok with possibly being bfn bc too early then go for it.. I'm sure a bfp is headed ur way just maybe not by ten dpoClick to expand...

I knowwwwww i wanna wait til monday but haley is pressuring me!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Haley your going to get a time out hahhahahha 

Peer pressure is almost as big a bitch as karma hahhaha


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I agree with 3make5. Wait a bit longer. Hopefully you'll be too distracted by your friend to test.


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I agree with 3make5. Wait a bit longer. Hopefully you'll be too distracted by your friend to test.

Or by this damn drawing game


----------



## Hayaddie

I am sorry I cannot help it!!! Okay okay don't test until next week! Or just test and dont tell us if it's a BFN because its too early :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I am sorry I cannot help it!!! Okay okay don't test until next week! Or just test and dont tell us if it's a BFN because its too early :)

:rofl: :loo:


----------



## threemakefive

Hahhaha I agree Damn drawing game...autobots hahahha that one sucked lol


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> I agree with 3make5. Wait a bit longer. Hopefully you'll be too distracted by your friend to test.
> 
> Or by this damn drawing gameClick to expand...

I was looking for owl or cave or something and after I found out it's "wise", I was like "ohhhhhh". LOL!!! Good one.


----------



## threemakefive

I just got a drawing of "crazy" I mean JAIME frer peeing on draw something hahhahahahahah


----------



## Bride2b

I agree Jamie with three & bambam, wait until 12 dpo if you can as there is a greater chance of a positive. I hope the psychic is correct! I want her name and web address if she is!!!!

AFM- day 5 of highs on cbfm, so going to bd tonight, I think tomorrow will be a peak! Hoping to do a perfect smep!!!!


----------



## auntylolo

So I've booked myself a private scan on Saturday, and now I'm big time nervous:wacko: suddenly I don't feel as sick, or as tired:nope: I know it sounds terrible but I'm seriously preparing myself for no heartbeat. Sorry for the downer :(


----------



## Bride2b

auntylolo said:


> So I've booked myself a private scan on Saturday, and now I'm big time nervous:wacko: suddenly I don't feel as sick, or as tired:nope: I know it sounds terrible but I'm seriously preparing myself for no heartbeat. Sorry for the downer :(

Oh :hugs: Laura, I am sure little bean is ok in there! Its such a worry in those first few weeks, keeping knicker checking etc! Think positive thoughts and I'm sure it will all be ok xxx


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> I just got a drawing of "crazy" I mean JAIME frer peeing on draw something hahhahahahahah

Bwaaahhahahaha


----------



## jrowenj

auntylolo said:


> So I've booked myself a private scan on Saturday, and now I'm big time nervous:wacko: suddenly I don't feel as sick, or as tired:nope: I know it sounds terrible but I'm seriously preparing myself for no heartbeat. Sorry for the downer :(

Im sure everything is fine :hugs:


----------



## KTJ006

auntylolo said:


> So I've booked myself a private scan on Saturday, and now I'm big time nervous:wacko: suddenly I don't feel as sick, or as tired:nope: I know it sounds terrible but I'm seriously preparing myself for no heartbeat. Sorry for the downer :(

*Laura*: You will be FINE!! I was the exact same way a week ago. I felt as if my symptoms suddenly went away which was very odd. After being through what we've been through, our minds always go to the worst first. Keep your head up and I'm sure your little bean is just fine!! Try to keep yourself busy until then and treat yourself to something good! Thinking of you...

I am finally back home after a loooong delay. I didn't want to get up this morning to come to work! Blah...I'm so sick of work. What do all you ladies do?? I'm in a Merchandising/Marketing role. I'm hoping one of these days I can stay at home with the kiddos...


----------



## KTJ006

Hayaddie said:


> Happy Birthday Jaime!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey guys! I think I forgot to post in here yesterday! Talk about a crazy day! I have been super late to work all week because I cannot seem to get out of bed and then it was just a sucky day altogether! I think my hubby is 100% clueless when it comes to pregnancy! He has had the flu this week and when he is sick it is almost like the world is ending... so he basically took my role of whining and laying around all day and I had to do everything! Ugh! Talk about annoying husband day!
> 
> Jessica you totally need to get away from that crazy doctor! It is never a good sign when you know more than your doctor! They are supposed to be the wealth of knowledge!
> 
> KTJ you totally need to get a ticker! I cannot remember how far along you are! :)

I got a ticker!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Not a big surprise by any means but another BFN. Won't be taking the Prometrium anymore. AF should be here in a day or two I suppose.


----------



## Jessica28

KTJ006 - I am a intermediate/high school teacher. I teach Grades 7 - 12, a grand total of 11 students! I specialize in English Language Arts but along with that I also teach Junior Math!

Ladies - What does FF count as being a high temp in C?
Following SMEP but never got to DTD the past 3 nights....hope that doesn't affect anything!


----------



## KTJ006

Jessica28 said:


> KTJ006 - I am a intermediate/high school teacher. I teach Grades 7 - 12, a grand total of 11 students! I specialize in English Language Arts but along with that I also teach Junior Math!
> 
> Ladies - What does FF count as being a high temp in C?
> Following SMEP but never got to DTD the past 3 nights....hope that doesn't affect anything!

That is great! My DH teaches 7th grade...it's quite demanding and I give credit to all the teachers out there! I'm sure your school system is better than ours. Our teachers are overworked and don't get paid much at all...to put it into perspective, we could never survive off my husbands salary, and we are FAR from the luxurious life! I get paid much much more than he does in Marketing, when he's shaping the minds of the future! Our society is quite backwards in that sense. That's great that your class size is so small! I'm sure it makes it easier to teach in a way. Ours lately are topping 30 students a class! We always joke that we need to move to Canada...guess it's not really a joke since we talk about it quite a bit!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jessica28 said:


> KTJ006 - I am a intermediate/high school teacher. I teach Grades 7 - 12, a grand total of 11 students! I specialize in English Language Arts but along with that I also teach Junior Math!
> 
> Ladies - What does FF count as being a high temp in C?
> Following SMEP but never got to DTD the past 3 nights....hope that doesn't affect anything!

Top o' the morning' to ya! I am giddy today because I have no work for the next 3 days but bored outta my mind since all my friends are at work and I have no one to hang out with!!!

Anywho, today is CD 14 and I woke up with some brown discharge mixed in with thick CM. what's that about??????? My OPKs have all been negative so far (although there are 2 lines showing but the test line is lighter than the control line). Humph!!!

Auntlolo - Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Jessica28

Haha....I know what you mean though. A teacher could never make a go of it on just one salary. It's sad really. I can't imagine what I would do if OH didn't work! And in Summer months, he makes more than me too! On Sunday, he working on our local ferry for a week and he will make in one week what I make in two!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Jess - Every person's body has different temps. Some people are naturally warmer and some colder. There is no set temp for everyone. I happen to have lower temps than most people I seem to notice. The temps you have right now in your pre-ovulation phase are what I strive to get to after ovulation because my body is cooler. It all depends on your body. The more you temp the more you know what is normal for a low or high temp.


----------



## Jessica28

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> KTJ006 - I am a intermediate/high school teacher. I teach Grades 7 - 12, a grand total of 11 students! I specialize in English Language Arts but along with that I also teach Junior Math!
> 
> Ladies - What does FF count as being a high temp in C?
> Following SMEP but never got to DTD the past 3 nights....hope that doesn't affect anything!
> 
> Top o' the morning' to ya! I am giddy today because I have no work for the next 3 days but bored outta my mind since all my friends are at work and I have no one to hang out with!!!
> 
> Anywho, today is CD 14 and I woke up with some brown discharge mixed in with thick CM. what's that about??????? My OPKs have all been negative so far (although there are 2 lines showing but the test line is lighter than the control line). Humph!!!
> 
> Auntlolo - Sending positive thoughts your way.Click to expand...

I am also on CD 14 with no sign of a positive OPK. How long are your cycles usually? I am expecting a + on or before CD 17 since I THINK my cycles are 31 days....based on last cycle. I haven't even really been noticing much CM which is sad really. I went to my GP yesterday and trust me, she wasn't much help. Sucks to be me I guess.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jessica28 said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> KTJ006 - I am a intermediate/high school teacher. I teach Grades 7 - 12, a grand total of 11 students! I specialize in English Language Arts but along with that I also teach Junior Math!
> 
> Ladies - What does FF count as being a high temp in C?
> Following SMEP but never got to DTD the past 3 nights....hope that doesn't affect anything!
> 
> Top o' the morning' to ya! I am giddy today because I have no work for the next 3 days but bored outta my mind since all my friends are at work and I have no one to hang out with!!!
> 
> Anywho, today is CD 14 and I woke up with some brown discharge mixed in with thick CM. what's that about??????? My OPKs have all been negative so far (although there are 2 lines showing but the test line is lighter than the control line). Humph!!!
> 
> Auntlolo - Sending positive thoughts your way.Click to expand...
> 
> I am also on CD 14 with no sign of a positive OPK. How long are your cycles usually? I am expecting a + on or before CD 17 since I THINK my cycles are 31 days....based on last cycle. I haven't even really been noticing much CM which is sad really. I went to my GP yesterday and trust me, she wasn't much help. Sucks to be me I guess.Click to expand...

My cycle is really irregular from 33-47 days. Last month was 41 days and the previous was 33!!!! So I have no idea when I will O. I am relying on OPks completely. I also don't get much CM so I am drinking grapefruit juice daily, heard it helps. Will also use Pre-seed once I get a + OPK. 

CD 14 today means BD for you right? Sounds like you should expect to O soon. Lucky you! I went to a new gyno last month and she wasn't much help either. Why is it so hard to find a good doctor that gives a $hit about their patients? :growlmad:


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Not a big surprise by any means but another BFN. Won't be taking the Prometrium anymore. AF should be here in a day or two I suppose.

I am so sorry Lisa. :hugs: I know this is hard and probably the last thing you want to hear- Take it easy the next few days relax and regroup. Maybe when you start your clomid it will be your miracle and you will get a BFP shortly after.


----------



## krystinab

This thread moves way too fast...LOL Its like you miss so much if you dont log in once an hour...

Laura- I am sure everything will be fine...Im praying for you girl.

Jamie- really? another reading? you are keeping those psyhics in business...LOL

Hayaddie- hows that bump?

Snow- I am confused are you saying you stopped the prometrium?

Jessica- forgive my ignorance, but Cel temps might as well be in greek to me...I would put a high temp in F then change it to C so you can see the difference...

AFM, nothing exciting is going on. My step daughter is coming over this weekend which is always exciting...thinking we will go skating and I will drag her to see the hunger games...


----------



## snowflakes120

Mrsj - At this point. It's gonna take a freaking miracle for me to get knocked up.

Krystina - Yea, I have to stop at 14dpo if I test a negative so AF will come. If I keep taking it she won't ever show up.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls...

Snow sorry about the bfn :hugs: really hope the clomid works for you got everything crossed!

Mamas Sorry the Witch arrived!!! 

Jrow how have you felt overall with the relaxed approach? 

I am DYING to see this Movie Hunger Games! have seen the book recently but i know what i'll do i'll watch the movie fall in love then go straight out and buy the books!


----------



## krystinab

Ladies funny story- so I was on countdowntopregnancy looking at early pregnancy signs...and my boss comes up behind me to ask me a questions. I WAS HORRIFIED, he tired to act like he didnt notice...worst part is I am not even pregnant..LOL I am sure the rumor mills will start turning soon...


----------



## Bride2b

krystinab said:


> Ladies funny story- so I was on countdowntopregnancy looking at early pregnancy signs...and my boss comes up behind me to ask me a questions. I WAS HORRIFIED, he tired to act like he didnt notice...worst part is I am not even pregnant..LOL I am sure the rumor mills will start turning soon...

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: I bet the rumors are rife now! 

Thats so funny Krystina. So do you have any early pg symptoms? Ha ha! I looked on the twoweekwait website earlier & I havent even O'd yet! Guess I cant wait to drive myself insane! 

KTJ I LOVE your ticker! I noticed it straight away - now we cant forget how far along you are! 12 weeks!!! woop woop congrats!

I'm a teacher too, but I teach in a college (not sure what you call it in the US) but its students that are over 16 years old! I mainly teach maths to kids that didnt achieve at school or adults that are coming back into education as they are unemployed or retraining. I also teach women returners who have been out of education since having kids (usually). I get paid shit wages!!! Its so crappy to think of how much I have had to do to get to where I am and we dont even get paid the same as a teacher who is just starting their career! No idea why as I am just as qualified if not more qualified than some! Urgghh moan! 

Snow good luck with starting clomid - maybe you will get a multiple pregnancy!!!!!!! I would actually settle for that at the moment! As long as I get preggers I dont care how many are in there!


----------



## Jessica28

I want to read the hunger games trilogy so bad.....let me know how the movie is!


----------



## KTJ006

Alright I am the dense one. I've heard of all this Hunger Games talk but I have no clue what it's about. Summary anyone???


----------



## snowflakes120

Bride - Thanks, I really hope it works too. I've wanted twins for like forever. My mom is a twin and my dad has twin sisters. 1 set identical and 1 set fraternal. 

KTJ - Basically what I've gotten out of it is about a bunch of kids are in the wilderness killing eachother for the entertainment of others.


----------



## hobbnob

Hi I am new here and I want to join you guys! :flower: 

My story in short: I just finally stopped bleeding two weeks ago with my miscarriage (I bled for 46 days!) Anyway, that is another story. It's over and I think I finally ovulated this past weekend as I was temping but since my Husband was out of town, we missed the first O after miscarriage. But I expect to have af next week and we can start trying!!! Yeah! I am excited to try again since I was basically out for two months!

I've been on other sites and they are not as fun, so I like that you guys have put some fun into this rather than having it too serious. A light spirit helps in the journey.

Nice to meet you guys and once I am closer to O I will come join you!:happydance:


----------



## KTJ006

krystinab said:


> Ladies funny story- so I was on countdowntopregnancy looking at early pregnancy signs...and my boss comes up behind me to ask me a questions. I WAS HORRIFIED, he tired to act like he didnt notice...worst part is I am not even pregnant..LOL I am sure the rumor mills will start turning soon...

Ooh geez!! This made me chuckle. I have almost been in your shoes before!! Whenever I have any baby window open I always make the page small then open up another, bigger page behind it. That way if someone comes close to my desk, I just click onto the bigger page and no one sees what I was looking at. Maybe he really didn't see it???


----------



## Bride2b

snowflakes120 said:


> Bride - Thanks, I really hope it works too. I've wanted twins for like forever. My mom is a twin and my dad has twin sisters. 1 set identical and 1 set fraternal.
> 
> KTJ - Basically what I've gotten out of it is about a bunch of kids are in the wilderness killing eachother for the entertainment of others.

Awesome!! Ok I am going to a psychic reading and consult my imaginery crystal ball..... in the near future I see pregnancy, BUT not just an ordinary pregnancy, I feel you will be blessed with two babies - TWINS! Do you think I can charge for my service if you get twinnies :oneofeach:

Glad you said about Hunger Games as I had no idea either! Thought I was missing out...not sure if that sounds like my sort of film!


----------



## Bride2b

hobbnob said:


> Hi I am new here and I want to join you guys! :flower:
> 
> My story in short: I just finally stopped bleeding two weeks ago with my miscarriage (I bled for 46 days!) Anyway, that is another story. It's over and I think I finally ovulated this past weekend as I was temping but since my Husband was out of town, we missed the first O after miscarriage. But I expect to have af next week and we can start trying!!! Yeah! I am excited to try again since I was basically out for two months!
> 
> I've been on other sites and they are not as fun, so I like that you guys have put some fun into this rather than having it too serious. A light spirit helps in the journey.
> 
> Nice to meet you guys and once I am closer to O I will come join you!:happydance:

Hello Hobnob, come join in the smep gang! I predict you will go poas crazy in no time....thats the general outcome after a few posts on this thread its like some kind of disease & of course the crazy tww banging your head against the wall while waiting while trying not to cave into peer pressure & testing!


----------



## Bride2b

<------------I got a new avatar!

I took this photo in Sri Lanka as I feel in love with the tree as it was sooooo beautiful and just like paradise. This is where OH proposed on Christmas day 2010! I have added Berties name in the sand (its quite small so you cant really see it), this place is special to me & I have seen some lovely memorial pictures of a beach & names in the sand, so I created my own one as I was feeling really tearful this afternoon & regretful over losing him. It has made me feel a little better by doing this, I may sound crazy but I feel like I am doing something for him when I get creative in his memory. 

Negative opk this evening! Booo hisssss! Will hold the pee & see what tonight brings before I go to bed.


----------



## jrowenj

Hey, girls!!!! ABout to take a few minutes and read up on all I missed today! But, first I am going to confess that I just took an hpt... yes, I know... and it's like 3 in the afternoon and I am only 8dpo.. DONT JUDGE ME!! I swear I will leave this damn site! HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHHHHHHHH

I figured if I took the test it would help me get through the weekend without testing! Ahhhhh who am i kidding?? I bought 4 tests! WTF?! I need a brain check!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I can't even keep up with this!!!

Kerry, I am an accountant... ummm yeahh... as boring as it is, I have nothing more to say about it! Your job sounds fun!

Lisa, sorry about the stupid BFN... What's your plan for this cycle coming up??

Krystina - that is TOO FREAKIN FUNNY about your boss!!! :rofl: :rofl: BTW, did you ovulate yet???

Gemma, that picture is amazing!!!!!!!!

BamBam - hmmm not sure about the spotting... i heard you can spot during ovulation?? Maybe you are ovulating but missed your surge on the opk!


----------



## mammaspath

hello all!

welcome hobbnob! this group is pretty exciting.......no doubt

Jamie im so glad u tested.......i didn't know how i was gonna get through my weekend! ahahahaha.......WTF did it show? i wanna see it!

afm - cd3.............ugh i hope i bleed an entire month so i don't have to do one test!!!!! lol


----------



## mammaspath

lolo- i hope your scan is beautiful on saturday!!!! 

bride- nice pic! :)

krystina - u should just tell everyone your pregnant......it's bound to happen sooner or later :)

KT - nice ticker! 12 WEEKS?!! WAHOOOO!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> hello all!
> 
> welcome hobbnob! this group is pretty exciting.......no doubt
> 
> Jamie im so glad u tested.......i didn't know how i was gonna get through my weekend! ahahahaha.......WTF did it show? i wanna see it!
> 
> afm - cd3.............ugh i hope i bleed an entire month so i don't have to do one test!!!!! lol

Umm... it was a... wait for it......... a BFN!!!!


----------



## KTJ006

hobbnob said:


> Hi I am new here and I want to join you guys! :flower:
> 
> My story in short: I just finally stopped bleeding two weeks ago with my miscarriage (I bled for 46 days!) Anyway, that is another story. It's over and I think I finally ovulated this past weekend as I was temping but since my Husband was out of town, we missed the first O after miscarriage. But I expect to have af next week and we can start trying!!! Yeah! I am excited to try again since I was basically out for two months!
> 
> I've been on other sites and they are not as fun, so I like that you guys have put some fun into this rather than having it too serious. A light spirit helps in the journey.
> 
> Nice to meet you guys and once I am closer to O I will come join you!:happydance:

Hi hobbnob!! Welcome! You picked a great thread ;)


----------



## KTJ006

Bride2b said:


> <------------I got a new avatar!
> 
> I took this photo in Sri Lanka as I feel in love with the tree as it was sooooo beautiful and just like paradise. This is where OH proposed on Christmas day 2010! I have added Berties name in the sand (its quite small so you cant really see it), this place is special to me & I have seen some lovely memorial pictures of a beach & names in the sand, so I created my own one as I was feeling really tearful this afternoon & regretful over losing him. It has made me feel a little better by doing this, I may sound crazy but I feel like I am doing something for him when I get creative in his memory.
> 
> Negative opk this evening! Booo hisssss! Will hold the pee & see what tonight brings before I go to bed.

I looooove this!! I think it's great you have something to look back on. It also makes me want to go to a beach :)


----------



## Jessica28

Bride - I absolutely love your new avatar.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Hobbnob! Welcome needing to update the first page will do as soon as I get enough time I'm busy busy! Will add you soon

Jrow who are we to judge!!! I think only a couple of us have managed to hold out till our test dates!


----------



## hobbnob

Bride2b said:


> hobbnob said:
> 
> 
> Hi I am new here and I want to join you guys! :flower:
> 
> My story in short: I just finally stopped bleeding two weeks ago with my miscarriage (I bled for 46 days!) Anyway, that is another story. It's over and I think I finally ovulated this past weekend as I was temping but since my Husband was out of town, we missed the first O after miscarriage. But I expect to have af next week and we can start trying!!! Yeah! I am excited to try again since I was basically out for two months!
> 
> I've been on other sites and they are not as fun, so I like that you guys have put some fun into this rather than having it too serious. A light spirit helps in the journey.
> 
> Nice to meet you guys and once I am closer to O I will come join you!:happydance:
> 
> Hello Hobnob, come join in the smep gang! I predict you will go poas crazy in no time....thats the general outcome after a few posts on this thread its like some kind of disease & of course the crazy tww banging your head against the wall while waiting while trying not to cave into peer pressure & testing!Click to expand...


Haha! Thanks Bride2B! Yes, I can't wait to share the tww with you all. I can't talk to my husband or anyone else really about that since everyone just thinks I am obsessing. Which I do obsess, I'll admit! Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Welcome, hobbnob! :hi:

Bride2b - Love the new avi. How's CD 14 treating you?

Snowflakes - Sorry about the BFN. 

Jaime - You caved!!! Still early.. wait a few days and test again! 

AFM - I used 2 OPKs today and they are both negative. Slight brown discharge continues but no symptoms of O anywhere. CD 14 for me today so I'm looking forward to :sex: tonight. 

On another note - I took my furbaby out for a walk today, she was startled by a kid on his bike so she stopped short and some asshole who was walking behind us stepped on her tail! Instead of saying he's sorry and to see if she's OK, he yelled at my dog!!! I was so pissed I cursed the muthatrucker out and asked if he was f-ing blind!! [email protected]%!*! My furbaby is this tiny little 7 lb nothing and was all shaken up by the whole thing. Don't let me see the asshole again or I'll run him over with my car. :growlmad:


----------



## auntylolo

Thanks for the kind words yesterday ladies, feeling much better today cos I'm back to feeling like crap!
Hubby and I are expecting some money to clear at some point today from the sale of a house we used to rent out, so we're going to use some of that money for a babymoon! We're going back to Vegas! woo-hoo!


----------



## jrowenj

Hi hobbnob!!!! This forum is great for us to go crazy and obsess... my friends and hubby would think i was nuts!!

Laura that sounds like a great idea!!!!! Glad youre feeling better.

Emily, whyyyy havent you tested yet?!?!


----------



## KTJ006

*BamBams*: I would have done the same thing! People can be so oblivious sometimes

*Laura*: Glad you are feeling yucky again!!

I am telling my new boss today. SOOOOOOO nervous it's not even funny! :(


----------



## mammaspath

lolo - can't wait to see pics of your scan! tomarrow right?

kt - don't sweat the news..........besided theres no turning back now :)

Jamie - new test?

so i go to work last night and guess who comes in????.....ya the fucking pregnant girl....the deal is we have karaokee on thursday nights and her boyfriend used to be our bouncer for a short time so they like our place.......she orders drinks and i gave her atude and asked her if she was still preggo.....she says yes and "promises to take it easy tonight" i pour her a glass of red wine but that didn't stop her boyfriend from getting her schmammered....he was up at the bar ordering for the rest of the night......then my shift ended and me and hubby went out to the next local bar for a cocktail and guess who was there?!!!!! the fucking pregnant girl.......i was so upset i just left.....oh and she bout smoked a pack of cigs at my place too! i swear the junkies, drunks, absent minded people have all the luck.......and so undeserving......ugh horrible night...

i just cried to my husband on the way home of how sad it made me feel.....we want a baby so bad. so cd4 and im all emotional........what a cruel world


----------



## BeverleyLN

Mamas :hugs: I don't understand sometimes why people like that get this miracle and treat theyre bodies like crap whilst pregnant!!! We have a show over her called Jeremy Kyle and some of the people on there turn my stomach! A girl on yesterday's show got pregnant with her boyfriend to prove a point to his ex!!! And what really gets on my tits is that she won't have a job she'll be on benefits wasting tax payers money and popping out kids to prove a point!
My opionion on people like that is that they should be steralised! 

Lolo glad you feel crampy again! I thought I was getting over it then Que the dry heaving outside the local post office..... Nice


----------



## BeverleyLN

Mamas :hugs: I don't understand sometimes why people like that get this miracle and treat theyre bodies like crap whilst pregnant!!! We have a show over her called Jeremy Kyle and some of the people on there turn my stomach! A girl on yesterday's show got pregnant with her boyfriend to prove a point to his ex!!! And what really gets on my tits is that she won't have a job she'll be on benefits wasting tax payers money and popping out kids to prove a point!
My opionion on people like that is that they should be steralised! 

Lolo glad you feel crappy again! I thought I was getting over it then Que the dry heaving outside the local post office..... Nice

Girls will be absent all weekend we have a wedding to attend and off to see some friends and their beautiful 1 month baby girl!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

KTJ - GL with your boss. I dread the day I have to tell my boss too but I guess I'll worry about that when the time finally comes.

Mama - Oh no, I am sorry that someone so ignorant has gotten you so upset. it's not fair that people who don't deserve to be parents are able to have tons of kids but people who make great parents have a hard time conceiving. Don't let people like that get to you.

Bev - Hope you feel better!!! I wish I am lucky enough to dry heave one day. Lol


----------



## Jessica28

Mammaspath - That is so true.


----------



## jrowenj

Amy...wtf?! You should punch that dirty bitch in her fucking face!!!!!! I would have cried too...its not fair or right!!

Im 9dpo and i did take a test this morning...:doh:
Bfn

Bev, have fun this weekend!!!!!

Afm... no symptoms over here !!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Bev - Hope you feel better!!! I wish I am lucky enough to dry heave one day. Lol

You will bambam! and in the most inconvenient of places Lol


----------



## KTJ006

*Mamma*: You are getting me all worked up! I don't understand how some people can be so damn inconsiderate, selfish, not give a crap, and destructive to a LIFE they have inside of them. A LIFE. How the hell can you just continue to go about your smokin' and drinkin' life and not even look twice at the damage you could/are doing???? 

People like that don't deserve to be pregnant. I pray to God she is lying and isn't really pregnant at all because that poor baby doesn't derserve a shitty life like it looks like he/she will have. I, like you, have absolutely no tolerance for stuff like that and it just disgusts me to think this goes on more than we know. It's not fair. Karma is a bitch and it will bite them in the ass one day.

So sorry ladies for my bad mouth. This stuff just gets me fired up. It's one of the reasons I'm no longer friends with an old best friend of 12 years. You have every reason to be upset - just know that you will be rewarded with your sweet bean and can he/she will be lucky to have you as a mom!

*Phew* :(

I told my boss! Man I was a nervous wreck. She got up and hugged me and wasn't worried at all. She has 3 kids so I'm sure that helped. I feel a lot better but also feel a sense that I need to prove myself to her even more since I'm in a new position AND am PG. I can't wait until we win the lottery so I don't have to work anymore!


----------



## KTJ006

BeverleyLN said:


> Mamas :hugs: I don't understand sometimes why people like that get this miracle and treat theyre bodies like crap whilst pregnant!!! We have a show over her called Jeremy Kyle and some of the people on there turn my stomach! A girl on yesterday's show got pregnant with her boyfriend to prove a point to his ex!!! And what really gets on my tits is that she won't have a job she'll be on benefits wasting tax payers money and popping out kids to prove a point!
> My opionion on people like that is that they should be steralised!
> 
> Lolo glad you feel crappy again! I thought I was getting over it then Que the dry heaving outside the local post office..... Nice
> 
> Girls will be absent all weekend we have a wedding to attend and off to see some friends and their beautiful 1 month baby girl!

Hope you feel better *Bev*. I'm still feeling bad too....was hoping by now the symptoms would have been gone, but I guess they're hanging around for a few more weeks. As crazy as it sounds, it makes me a bit reassured that our little bean is growing!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hello Ladies! I have been busy busy in the kitchen so I have not been keeping up. I just went back and read a ton... and now I am tired. LOL

Jaime- Keep your chin up. You are still early girl. Do you even know for sure when you O?

Amy- I am with Jaime. I would have punched her in the face. What a c u next tuesday. 

Bambam and hobbnob - welcome to the group! We are all nutso here. You had better stock up on sticks... we are all POAS junkies. :rofl:

Bev I am sorry you are not feeling well. That baby smep to behave. 

Kerri- I am glad it went well with your boss. I am a complete weirdo- it would not bother me to tell a boss... HOWEVER It freaks me the F out thinking about telling my Dad, Grandmother, Mother in Law... So family. yeah the people you would think would be happy... SCARED SHITLESS to tell them (when and if it comes)

Haley have you bought the gender predictor yet? DO IT!!!! You have not met your pee on something quota for the month... OR HAVE YOU? :haha:

AFM- I said we were going to be starting SMEP tonight... But we actually started Monday unintentionally. So there ya go. We will have horizontal refreshments this evening and be on our way to smepville. First of all here are my stats- 40 day cycle (YAY! NOT) AF came 3/10 left 3/16 According to the app I use it says I should O 3/30 but I usually do a week after that - as I recently found out. So I think I should O around 4/6 and AF is supposed to be here 4/19. All of this is based on a 14 day LP... which I have no idea how long it actually is and I HATE temping so I do not do it. 

My question is WHY THE HELL DO I HAVE EWCM? It is pretty f-ing fantastic if I do say so myself. I was planning on not using OPKs this month even though I have some under the counter... But dammint it looks like I am about to go pee on something.


----------



## Jessica28

OPKs have got me brain washed into thinking I am never going to O ever again. I missed POAS this morning at my usual time so I tried again when I got home from work but still a lousy -. Yesterday I had twinges in my ovary and today feels like my stomach is going to drop out of me. Whats up with that? And yes all negatives.


----------



## jrowenj

Kerri! Sooooo happy it went well!!!!!!!

JoAnna did you always have a long cycle? Maybe you are gonna ov early and say bye to your long cycle!!!!!!!!! I would opk just in case!!!!

And no i have no clue when i actually ov'd... 

Jessica keep trying! The first time i used opks i never had a positive but i know i ovd bc i got a bfp that month!!

Afm i am havin lots of cramps and like a tight feeling in my lower abs/uterus area....hope its a sign!!!

Its so gorgeous today so i opened the windows and am doing spring cleaning!!

My gf is spending the weekend ...cant wait !!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Kerri! Sooooo happy it went well!!!!!!!
> 
> JoAnna did you always have a long cycle? Maybe you are gonna ov early and say bye to your long cycle!!!!!!!!! I would opk just in case!!!!
> 
> And no i have no clue when i actually ov'd...
> 
> Jessica keep trying! The first time i used opks i never had a positive but i know i ovd bc i got a bfp that month!!
> 
> Afm i am havin lots of cramps and like a tight feeling in my lower abs/uterus area....hope its a sign!!!
> 
> Its so gorgeous today so i opened the windows and am doing spring cleaning!!
> 
> My gf is spending the weekend ...cant wait !!!

Just poas... OPK is NEG. WTF. Not even a hint of a line... I held my pee for a while too. oh well we are still going to get it on tonight. I know it is silly and I am probably setting myself up for heartache but I have a really good feeling about this. I feel like the puzzle pieces of our life are all falling into place and this is it!


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna dont stress! I usually get ewcm 3 days before my pos opk!!! 

Lovin your positive groove!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Amy I too would have been furious with the pregnant bitch! I think I would have said something - especially after whats happened to me & I am a health/fitness freak & I managed to lose a baby when I did everything right. She is definately something that rhymes with 'hunt' - See what I did there MrsJ!! ha ha I totally agree with you, and would like to punch her in the face! errrgh!

Jamie 9 dpo ish is early, hope the cramps are a good sign of something to come!

KTJ - gald it went well telling the boss

Laura - enjoy Vegas baby!!!! woo hoo!

I cant remember anything else I just read. Most of us now are waiting to O - apart from Lisa, Emily & Jamie. Emily where the hell are you???? When are you testing?

AFM - CD15 & ANOTHER high, thats not 6 in a row! I've never had 6 in a row before! We managed to bd last night. OH was like "ugh its because your ovulating" I was like "not yet" he said "when" I said "I dunno, get your nob out!" I think he thinks sexy time is only on the cards when I am O'ing (well yes it is but I need those swimmers in there ready for my peak! I am NOT missing a smep day!) So, so far so good with smep. Its a night off tonight! phew! I am hoping for a peak tomorrow!!! I am now starting to hope & pray I actually get a peak. My temps are still low, but what if I dont O?!?!? I'm just being a dick now as I dont usually O this early anyway.

I am going to go and buy chocolate now - I'm starving after eating a healthy chicken salad! Its Friday night so I deserve chocolate!


----------



## KTJ006

Bride2b said:


> Amy I too would have been furious with the pregnant bitch! I think I would have said something - especially after whats happened to me & I am a health/fitness freak & I managed to lose a baby when I did everything right. She is definately something that rhymes with 'hunt' - See what I did there MrsJ!! ha ha I totally agree with you, and would like to punch her in the face! errrgh!
> 
> Jamie 9 dpo ish is early, hope the cramps are a good sign of something to come!
> 
> KTJ - gald it went well telling the boss
> 
> Laura - enjoy Vegas baby!!!! woo hoo!
> 
> I cant remember anything else I just read. Most of us now are waiting to O - apart from Lisa, Emily & Jamie. Emily where the hell are you???? When are you testing?
> 
> AFM - CD15 & ANOTHER high, thats not 6 in a row! I've never had 6 in a row before! We managed to bd last night. OH was like "ugh its because your ovulating" I was like "not yet" he said "when" I said "I dunno, get your nob out!" I think he thinks sexy time is only on the cards when I am O'ing (well yes it is but I need those swimmers in there ready for my peak! I am NOT missing a smep day!) So, so far so good with smep. Its a night off tonight! phew! I am hoping for a peak tomorrow!!! I am now starting to hope & pray I actually get a peak. My temps are still low, but what if I dont O?!?!? I'm just being a dick now as I dont usually O this early anyway.
> 
> I am going to go and buy chocolate now - I'm starving after eating a healthy chicken salad! Its Friday night so I deserve chocolate!

Chocolate and chicken salad? Sounds so yummy!! My dad (believe it or not) taught me how to make chicken salad: chicken, green apples, walnuts, onion, celery, paprika, mayo, salt and pepper. YUM! You are making me want to go make it for dinner tonight! You are using the CBFM, right? How long have you used it? I've heard of some women only getting 'highs' for the first few cycles as the monitor is still trying to get used to their bodies. That doesn't mean you don't OV; it just means the monitor might miss your surge until it gets used to your cycles. I would stay on the schedule you have been - sounds like it's working and you've stuck to it so far!


----------



## Bride2b

This is my 2nd cycle this time using CBFM. Yeah I have read loads about it not detecting a peak in some women. When I used it before I got a peak the first cycle, I think I used it for 5 months, then got my BFP. I sold it after that as I thought that I knew my body & thought that next time I will know. I didnt expect to be ttc so soon again! So I brought a new one off ebay & reset the info. Last cycle O got 2 highs before the peak. I think it is probably getting used to me. I know I have't O'd yet because of my temps. I am going to keep on going with bd every other day. If it doesnt pick up a peak at least I will know that I have covered most bases! I am sure it will though, and I am backing up with opks just to make sure! poas mad!!!! I am very good though I dont use HPTs, I have only ever used one when my af has been late by a few days!


----------



## Bride2b

So we bd last night & now almost 24 hours later I am getting 'leakage' still, is this normal??? I was hoping its a load of watery cm but I am sure it leakage, I can feel it all coming out! I even put a pillow under my arse when I slept last night! Ummmm! Does anyone else get leakage way after the finale?


----------



## KTJ006

Bride2b said:


> So we bd last night & now almost 24 hours later I am getting 'leakage' still, is this normal??? I was hoping its a load of watery cm but I am sure it leakage, I can feel it all coming out! I even put a pillow under my arse when I slept last night! Ummmm! Does anyone else get leakage way after the finale?

Totally normal. I got some up to 2 days after, but it was the heaviest the first 12 hours.


----------



## Jessica28

Tonight is a night off smep for us too but back at it again tomorrow. I've asked before but noones really answered but what qualifies as every other day when it comes to smep? We usually aim for every 2-3 days, usually onlt 2 but is it not enough?

And Bride, I had the same problem last night with leakage.


----------



## auntylolo

Every other day, usually starting at cd8, would go 8, 10, 12, and so on on until a positive opk, then 3 days in a row :thumbup:

Scan today:wacko: less than 4 hours to go xx


----------



## auntylolo

I see a peak this morning Gemma!:winkwink:


----------



## shellideaks

Hope your scan goes well Laura, I'm sure it will!

I heard bubs on the doppler for the first time this morning. So chuffed :cloud9:


----------



## auntylolo

Have you got your own doppler Shelli? That's really early to hear it, bet it was awesome!


----------



## shellideaks

Yeah I've got a Sonoline B one, bought it on eBay pretty much as soon as I got pregnant so been waiting to use it for weeks lol. I've been having a mess around with it since I was 8 weeks but today was the first time I've actually heard baby. Gotta try and find it again tomorrow as OH was asleep and didn't get to hear it!


----------



## Bride2b

auntylolo said:


> I see a peak this morning Gemma!:winkwink:

Indeed you do!!!!! Very excited!!!!

Good luck today Laura xxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

My chart has taken a massive spike. Just like last cycle. Hope its a good sign :)


----------



## jrowenj

Laura have fun todayyy!!!!!!!

Gemma yayyyyyyy for the peak!!!!!!

Shelli so glad you heard the peanut!!!! So awesome!!!

Afm... feeling negative and thinking im out this month :cry: i feel like af is coming


----------



## jrowenj

So, just as i was sitting here feeling sorry for myself, i just found out my friends 2 year old daughter passed away this morning.


----------



## shellideaks

Oh no, that's terrible. I hope your friend is okay :(

You're not out yet either hun. I didn't feel pregnant the month I was, I was just testing for the sake of it.


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> So, just as i was sitting here feeling sorry for myself, i just found out my friends 2 year old daughter passed away this morning.

Oh my god thats awful! Puts life into perspective again! So sad to hear of news like this!

Your not out yet Jamie xx :dust:


----------



## jrowenj

Ehhh my bbs have been hurting for like 4 days and thats pretty normal for me leading up to af...whoorrreeeee


----------



## threemakefive

Sorry to hear abt ur friend Jaime..thinking of her :) 

Sorry been MIA girls, new job, new cat, visiiting a friend of mine with breast cancer and family time has been my agenda the last few days....haven't tested yet bc I think I ovulated later than I thought just gunna try and wait out af...if I decide to test you all will be the first to know :)


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> So, just as i was sitting here feeling sorry for myself, i just found out my friends 2 year old daughter passed away this morning.

Oh my, I am so sorry to hear that. I will keep your friend in my prayers.


----------



## auntylolo

Well I'm back from my scan, it was amazing! We saw the heartbeat straight away, it was unmistakable! We didn't get a bpm, but the sonographer said it looked perfect, and is measuring right on time at 7w1d. Hubby and I both had a tear in our eyes:cloud9:
https://s181.photobucket.com/albums...view&current=5e953126.jpg&mediafilter=noflash


----------



## Jessica28

So happy for you. It is nice to hear good news! 

How long were you trying before your BFP?


----------



## auntylolo

Thank you, this was the third cycle since the mc.


----------



## krystinab

auntylolo said:


> Well I'm back from my scan, it was amazing! We saw the heartbeat straight away, it was unmistakable! We didn't get a bpm, but the sonographer said it looked perfect, and is measuring right on time at 7w1d. Hubby and I both had a tear in our eyes:cloud9:
> https://s181.photobucket.com/albums...view&current=5e953126.jpg&mediafilter=noflash

Im so happy for you! :)


----------



## shellideaks

Yay congrats Laura, looks wonderful! :D x


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Bride2b - So excited for you! Time to BD away!!!

Girlinyork - looks like you O'ed pretty late in the cycle. How many days is your cycle usually? I am CD 16 and still no O yet! 

Jaime - Sorry about your friend daughter. 

Auntylolo - Yay for the wonderful scan!!!

AFM - CD 16 and still no positive OPK and no ferning on the saliva scope. I am nervous that I don't ovulate at all. Makes me want to cry! :nope: What's weird is that I had some brown discharge two days ago only when I wiped, then it disappeared yesterday. Now it's back and it's heavier - I actually need to wear a panty liner today. What's the deal with that? 

Went to a friend's baby shower today, and boy, it was hard. Seeing her cute belly and all the teeny beautiful gifts she got - I felt like I died a little on the inside. I am genuinely happy for her but I am so damn jealous! I am kinda sad actually. :cry:


----------



## Jessica28

BamBamsMaMa said:


> AFM - CD 16 and still no positive OPK and no ferning on the saliva scope. I am nervous that I don't ovulate at all. Makes me want to cry! :nope: What's weird is that I had some brown discharge two days ago only when I wiped, then it disappeared yesterday. Now it's back and it's heavier - I actually need to wear a panty liner today. What's the deal with that?
> 
> Went to a friend's baby shower today, and boy, it was hard. Seeing her cute belly and all the teeny beautiful gifts she got - I felt like I died a little on the inside. I am genuinely happy for her but I am so damn jealous! I am kinda sad actually. :cry:

I know exactly what you are feeling as I too, am on CD 16 with no sign of O. It is easy for people to say that it's silly to think you won't O but it does happen and I have such an uneasy feeling that I am not going to O. I am getting discharge but not a lot and it differes from day to day. I am so worried. Hope to follow you through your journey and I hope you follow me through mine. Check out my journal.


----------



## girlinyork

Bambam I usually have approx 31 day cycles but the mc messed me up a bit in that respect. 

Jessica,I didn't think I was going to ov either but I eventually did. Keep the faith x


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi Jessica, sorry you are in the same boat but it's comforting to know it's not just me. Let's ride this out together! What methods are you using to detect O? I am using OPKs mostly and I do chart but my temp fluctuates so much I don't trust it. My last cycle was 41 days so it makes sense that I haven't O yet if I were to have another 41 day cycle but I am very irregular, I don't know what to think. The brown discharge is supposed to signal upcoming O but I also had it last month with all negative OPKs. I dont think i have ever had EWCM, its all been creamy lotion-like so far. So frustrating!!! I do believe it will happen for us though! Keep believing, babe! 

Girlinyork - So you had a positive OPK at CD35? It gives me slight hope that I can still O this cycle even if it means it'll be later in my cycle.


----------



## Hayaddie

Hey girls!! I have been MIA it feels like!!

Laura that is soooo great you saw the sweetpea and heard a heartbeat!!! And Vegas!! Woot woot! My hubby and I went there on our honeymoon!!

Shelli, I am totally looking into getting a Doppler but I'm waiting for my 8 week appointment on Tuesday... Don't ask me why, but I feel like if everything is good on Tuesday I will feel sooooo much more relaxed! I don't think I have really let it sink in that I am pregnant yet!!

I am gonna catch up on all of my missed reading when we get back from dinner! I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!

P.s. The Hunger Games was AMAZING!!!

P.s.s. Jaime I am soooo sorry to hear about your friend's child!! That is so sad! Thoughts and prayers for her family :(


----------



## threemakefive

Bambam and Jessica I feel ya on o....my cycles have been off and I have no idea if or when I o...I'm pretty sure my almost positive wasn't the positive... I did opks up til cd31 and it never got all the way dark... It's confusing. Lol 

Glad everyone and every little growing bean are doing well :)

Afm just hanging out...been fishing caught lots today :) good to keep my.mind off stuff....if I ovulated I'm thinking it might have been Tuesday according to.cervix and cm... Idk though ill wait a week and see where I'm at..

JAIME did u test again?? 

Who's testing next?


----------



## Bride2b

So yesterday saw my first peak on CD16 - woop woop. Gave OH a good talking to "this means we do it now for 3 days in a row!" Loud and clear! So we go to bed and he says I'm too tired, but you want sex. He basically told me it wasnt happening! WTF! I did get my way in the end & I gave him a round of applause after!! TWAT!

So I am probably going to have to beg again tonight! Ughhhh whats that all about! He wants a baby too but I just dont think he gets the idea that there is only a very short window of time where thats likely to happen! 

Jamie have you tested again?


----------



## Jessica28

That's great news Bride! Hope to get some myself soon! On the way to emerge with my dad. Will post more later.


----------



## Bride2b

Just been on Facebook, my friends husband has announced they are expecting with a scan photo - I am just so jealous right now, I feel angry they can do this as life is too precious & just because they are at 12 weeks doesnt guarentee anything. I think I am just bitter, I never announced on FB as I was too god damn scared & they people we told were 'real' friends not just people we knew at some point & are on facebook! I am just jealous of the innocence more than anything.....I just wish I could be non the wiser about how pregnancy isnt plain sailing. I think it just makes me realise how not ok with things I still am & that its still to raw for me. Sorry girls just needed to rant!

I have major O pains today!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Tested this morning 11dpo BFN... pretty sure I am out...

Also just feeling sorry for myself lately, so I am taking a breather from BNB.


----------



## snowflakes120

Bride - I swear you are reading my mind. I honestly have had to block certain friend's status updates on FB bc of it. I am so insanely jealous of my cousin and I hate to be this way but I really can't help it. It's just soo hard. One girl seriously told everyone when she was 4 weeks. So like basically she took the test and posted it right away. I too didn't share it as I feel it is a special time to share with your hubby - and when I do get PG again, I don't plan on doing it til I am 20 weeks or so... I know that I have will never be able to enjoy the innocence and fun of being PG - All of that is lost. Anyways, Hooray for a Peak and getting it in last night (even if you did have to beg) Your BD schedule is looking great this cycle!!

3maked5 - Will you freaking test already??!! OMG!!

Lolo - Beautiful 1st pic of your baby!!

Jrow - Have you tested yet?? Do it Do it!! Hope you having fun with your friend that is visiting. I am so very sorry about your other friend - that is so sad. I will keep her in my prayers.

Jess & BamBam - Hope that you guys get your + OPK's soon!! Keep sticking with it!!

AFM, AF arrived this AM. Soooo, I will have to call and make my appt - Hoping he has something open on Tuesday as it will be CD3 and he'll agree to do some of the bloodwork. Hubby is going to his Dr. on Tuesday to get some more of his tummy meds - I am also having him ask about possibly getting a Sperm Analysis done. I should be OVing around Easter! FX that this is my BFP cycle - Lucky #5 after MC is lucky, right??!! I don't think we are going to SMEP this cycle. I think I need to change it up so we are going to BD every 36 hours instead. Hope this works...


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Tested this morning 11dpo BFN... pretty sure I am out...
> 
> Also just feeling sorry for myself lately, so I am taking a breather from BNB.

I know what you mean - I did this a few weeks back. It helped ALOT as I was almost making myself ill with obsessing! Hope your ok. It might be what you need to get that BFP!

xx

Lisa - sorry about AF, it seems like you are being really proactive though, so I am sure its only a matter of time now!

My OH is such a nob sometimes, I told him yesterday that I literally have to force him to have sex with me when I am O'ing - maybe its a pressure of performing thing! Ugh I dunno! Pain in the arse!
Yes my bd schedule has been 'bang on' for smep! So pleased that I managed to stick to it! I just hope it does the trick!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Tested this morning 11dpo BFN... pretty sure I am out...
> 
> Also just feeling sorry for myself lately, so I am taking a breather from BNB.

Girl I was there last week ... that's what I've been doing this week and I am feeling much better...just Gunna go with the flow not testing for another week if af doesn't arrive by then :) I decided this.month I'm Gunna focus on weight loss and put all this baby energy into that...so far so good down 8 lbs since I started my diet 7 more to go to get off the mmc weight and 20 left til my goal :) try finding something else to invest ur time in seems to help me....here's to a relaxed and ntnp month :)


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Tested this morning 11dpo BFN... pretty sure I am out...
> 
> Also just feeling sorry for myself lately, so I am taking a breather from BNB.

I miss you already! You totally need a break from BNB to relax but just remember we are all here for you when you come back!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone. Been a busy weekend. Hope you all had a great one and are ready for the week ahead!

Jaime - Take the time for yourself. Maybe this is exactly what you need to get that BFP. Miss you!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

FYI - I have been wanting to buy a CBFM but didn't want to spend the money on it and secretly hoping I would get a BFP this month so I wouldn't have to. Well, I found a deal I couldn't refused so I pulled the trigger and bought one.

For those of you who have a Costco membership, you will find the CBFM with a 30 pack test stick package for $168.99 minus a $40.00 off limited time promotional discount. So I only paid $128.99 for the monitor and 30 sticks!!!!! Promo only good for orders placed March 23, 2012*through April 15, 2012 online while supplies last.

I thought what the heck! Buy it now and I can always sell it if I get my BFP this month (FX).


----------



## jrowenj

Guess I'm just upset because I have been having a relaxed approach and that hasn't worked 2 cycles in a row. If I don't get pg nect cycle then I will be spending my would have been due date NOT pregnant and its depressing.. My mmc was 6 fucking months ago...


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime - Ouch.....That is how I feel too. I want to be pregnant before my WOULD OF due date. Somehow, I think I will be able to handle it more. I know its only been 3 months since my m/c but I think my body is totally messed up and I fear not being pregnant before then. 

BamBam - I can't believe you bought the moniter! tOO BAD i AM ABOUT 5 Hours away from Costco! ARG!!! Have you used it yet?? Details woman!

ATM - I had a negative OPK of course but a big spike in temp in my chart. Can someone please have a look?!


----------



## auntylolo

Jessica28 said:


> ATM - I had a negative OPK of course but a big spike in temp in my chart. Can someone please have a look?!

Did you not opk yesterday? It looks like you may have o'd yesterday, but only the next 2 days temps will tell for sure, have you tried putting in fake temps to see if FF gives you crosshairs?


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hello ladies I was super busy this weekend so I just got caught up.

Lisa I am sorry AF got you but yay for Easter O I really hope the doc can get you in and get your clomid started.

Jaime I completely understand. I have been trying to only check BnB 1-2 times a day. It is stressful. I am sorry you are having a rough time- we will be here when you get back.

I am wondering where our BFP's are this month? What the hell happened to 40%?

Who is still waiting to O or in 2ww? I have no official O date. I think it is in a week. We have been smepping since the 19th just to cover the bases. This round is going easier. I do not feel as stressed. I do not think MrJ is as stressed. Something that I completely wanted to avoid is having a Christmas baby. I just did a due date predictor to see what a due date would be and guess what... due date would be Christmas. Since my bday is Christmas I always said I would not have a baby that close to Christmas because it sucked really bad for me growing up... - I told myself I would be a better planner... So Maybe this cycle if it does not happen I can see it that way ... hmmm I am already talking myself down from the depression of BFN and I have not even O yet. What the crap.


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Guess I'm just upset because I have been having a relaxed approach and that hasn't worked 2 cycles in a row. If I don't get pg nect cycle then I will be spending my would have been due date NOT pregnant and its depressing.. My mmc was 6 fucking months ago...

Oh huns. Major hugs. I feel ya. My goals keep changing and I keep having to think of. 
1. Get BFP in 2011 - yes but ended in MC. :nope:
2. Be pregnant within 3 months of MC. :nope:
3. Be pregnant by my 32nd Birthday. :nope:
This is where I am at now:
4. Have baby in 2012 - which this cycle is cutting it close. My could be Due Date is like 12/31/12. So it could go either way. :dohh:
Future Goals:
5. Be pregnant by Due Date of June 18 2012.
6. Get BFP in 2012. - This seems the most logical as I have 7 more months to complete it. Ugh. :cry:

OH yea. I got my appt tomorrow CD3!!! At 2:45 est!!! Clomid - here I come!!! Hot flashes and all!!!


----------



## Jessica28

auntylolo said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> ATM - I had a negative OPK of course but a big spike in temp in my chart. Can someone please have a look?!
> 
> Did you not opk yesterday? It looks like you may have o'd yesterday, but only the next 2 days temps will tell for sure, have you tried putting in fake temps to see if FF gives you crosshairs?Click to expand...

I did opk yesterday but much, much later than I usually do as I spent all day at the hospital with my Dad. I usually temp. @ 7ish in the morning before work as the FR digital opk says to use fmu but yesterday I didn't get to do it til about 8p.m. Is it possible that it missed my surge? I am now anxious for tomorrow to see if my temp stays up. I guess it would be a good idea to BD tonight? Or is it pointless?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hey Jess! I just ordered the monitor online last night so I haven't received it yet. At least I'll have it ready if in case this is not my month. Since my O is so hard to predict, I thought the monitor might help. I STILL HAVE NOT O YET!!!!!!!

My temp is all over the place. Can someone have a look please????

CD 18 today - No positive OPk yet and no symptoms of O anywhere. Makes me wanna scream!!!


----------



## auntylolo

Jessica28 said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> ATM - I had a negative OPK of course but a big spike in temp in my chart. Can someone please have a look?!
> 
> Did you not opk yesterday? It looks like you may have o'd yesterday, but only the next 2 days temps will tell for sure, have you tried putting in fake temps to see if FF gives you crosshairs?Click to expand...
> 
> I did opk yesterday but much, much later than I usually do as I spent all day at the hospital with my Dad. I usually temp. @ 7ish in the morning before work as the FR digital opk says to use fmu but yesterday I didn't get to do it til about 8p.m. Is it possible that it missed my surge? I am now anxious for tomorrow to see if my temp stays up. I guess it would be a good idea to BD tonight? Or is it pointless?Click to expand...

It is possible you missed it, if you did o yesterday then you are technically still fertile today so go for it!


----------



## girlinyork

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Hey Jess! I just ordered the monitor online last night so I haven't received it yet. At least I'll have it ready if in case this is not my month. Since my O is so hard to predict, I thought the monitor might help. I STILL HAVE NOT O YET!!!!!!!
> 
> My temp is all over the place. Can someone have a look please????
> 
> CD 18 today - No positive OPk yet and no symptoms of O anywhere. Makes me wanna scream!!!

Your temps have a lot of open circles. Is it because of I consistent waking time because that will make temps erratic


----------



## Jessica28

Yes, I know my chart had a few open circles....normally I temp at 7ish but for a few days things happened beyond my control and I had to temp at a different time.


----------



## krystinab

Hey Ladies! Just stopping by to check on everyone.


----------



## Bride2b

Jamie I feel you - I had a breakdown yesterday & told OH how I desperately wanted to be pregnant before my due date (less than 4 weeks now). I know this is my last chance & hopefully being pregnant will soften the blow - just like Lisa says. It is so so so hard, every new month you start with fresh hopes. I say take a break from all the stresses and it will happen. 
I have a very stressful job & last year I had BFN after BFN. I finally got my BFP in the summer holidays as I wasnt at work stressing all the time! This is why I have taken to reflexology as I know stress will not allow me to fall pregnant. I will be broke if I dont get my BFP soon though!

Jess - you may have missed the peak.....definately bd tonight! I agree with Laura. I would just keep bding until O is confirmed.

Bambam yes your temps are all over the place - do you temp at the same time every morning & after the same amount of sleep? Your temps have dipped back down which could sometimes mean O is about to happen as they will often be lower. There is no way to tell if your temps are erratic or until you get a + opk.

MrsJ - I have loads of families birthdays around Christmas & I have always thought how crap it would be to have a birthday then. But to be honest I will take a BFP this month to have a December baby! I will just have to make it up to them for the rest of their life! I have to say I havent looked to see what the EDD would be IF it happens this month, I feel I dont want to jinx it as every month so far I have looked. I didnt look the month I got my BFP as I took a more relaxed approach!

Krystina how are you doing?

AFM - OH pissed me off last night, he knew we needed to bd, but he sat up with his mate (again!!- Said mate is beginning to outstay his welcome as OH ends up chatting with him on vital days when all I need to do is get a bit of action!!!) I got so angry waiting for him to come to bed so we could get jiggy! I ended up in tears! I explained I needed to at least try my best to get a BFP before the due date next month & this is the last chance. I told him I dont know how I will cope with that day and know that I wont be taking my baby home. Its just so different for him, ok he was by my side when I gave birth, but it was me physically that had to give birth knowing the labour would kill our baby! We did end up dtd though even though I was upset, I knew that it was now or never. My temp rose a bit today & I think I O'd yesterday. Going to try and bd tonight (but am soooo tired!) I have 100% smepped this month ladies & I am so proud of myself. I just hope it works!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks for looking at my chart. I am usually pretty good with temping around the same time when I have work but since my work schedule is pretty inconsistent, I sometimes end up temping at different times. My problem is I pee a lot in the middle of the night also so I do get up quite a bit and maybe that's messing with my temps. Maybe thats why I have all those open circles? Urgg!!! So frustrated! Another -OPK this afternoon and it actually looks lighter than before. :nope: I hope I haven't missed O and will catch it soon! CD 18 already today!


----------



## Bride2b

Do you hold in your pee for long enough? If you drink too much it will dilute the hormones. Maybe try not drinking so much in the evening so you dont get up? Its hard for to get a good consistent reading with either the temps or the opks.

x


----------



## krystinab

Jamie- Sorry about the BFN. I hope you dont stay away from bnb too long. You should schedule yourself a massage. 

Bride- ugh, my honey does the same thing. Its like he doesn't want company until I am about to O...I am glad you were able to get it in tho. I really hope you get your BFP before your wedding. But if you dont (I know you dont want to hear that) enjoy yourself anyway. I know you will make a beautiful bride and remember this is your big day to celebrate the love you have for your honey and the love he has for you. I know you son will be smiling down on you guys :) 

Bam- I agree with the other ladies you should keep BD'in every other day even if you dont get a +OPK. Its possible that you missed your surge, I prefer the digital gauges because you can never quite tell with the intensity lines...good luck

AFM, yesterday it felt like my left nipple was about to fall off and today my both nipples hurt...LOL I am wondering if the clomid is causing my body to act funny during the 2ww...I am going get my cd21 blood work done tomorrow to see if I O'd. I think I O'd just dont think we caught the egg...I only have 2 more months of clomid before my DR sends me to a fertility specialst...I really dont want to do that, hoping for a BFP before June...(really hoping for one in a week)

xoxoxox


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

When using OPKs, I always try to hold it in for 3+ hours before I test. I swear my body is playing games on me!!! I will continue to BD every other day and hope I catch the egg that way!


----------



## Bride2b

How is everyone? Its gone soooooo quiet!

I got crosshairs today & so that makes me 3 dpo already!! woo hoo! 10 more days to wait!

Krystina - when is af due for you? are you waiting or testing?

Bambam & Jessica - any news on O yet? xx


----------



## girlinyork

really hoping you get your bfp bride2be. You really deserve it. Especially this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

How you doing girl in york? still NTNP? Or just taking it easy?

I so hope your right! I just need this so badly! One minute I am really positive & imagine a bfp then the next I feel like its never going to happen - well not anytime soon anyway!x


----------



## snowflakes120

Bride - WWWWWOOOOO HOOOOOO for cross hairs. BDing days looks mighty promising! TTC is slowly draining my money! I need to get knocked up fast!!

Bam Bam - I envy your patience. You have done so well with BDing every other day and sticking with your OPK's! Great job hun!

Krystina - Good symptoms so far! 

AFM, Appt this afternoon. Getting kinda nervous. I don't really know why. But just am. I'll report back later with info!


----------



## Bride2b

Good luck Lisa!!!

I hope the smep does it, I was totally committed to it! If I dont get a bfp I think I am going to ditch temping etc (even though I paid for VIP access to FF) I just want to try & take a more relaxed approach IF I dont get my bfp this month!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks Bride.

I really hope that you get that BFP this month! You can put your FF membership on hold so you don't lose out on money. I know that I totally plan on doing it when/if I get a BFP so I can use it for Baby#2. :)

See here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/onhold.html


----------



## girlinyork

still ntnp but I managed to get loads of bding before and during ov though :)


----------



## krystinab

well CD 28 is next Monday and I usually come on between 28 and 30. I am going to try an wait until Wednesday to test. I have no HPTs in the house and dont plan on buying any until Wednesday. We are going to Atlantic City thursday so I have to test before then, would want my lil bean to be tipsy...lol


----------



## Bride2b

snowflakes120 said:


> Thanks Bride.
> 
> I really hope that you get that BFP this month! You can put your FF membership on hold so you don't lose out on money. I know that I totally plan on doing it when/if I get a BFP so I can use it for Baby#2. :)
> 
> See here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/onhold.html

Ah thanks thats excellent!

Girl - sounds like you had great timing!

Krystina - good luck, well done you for not having any tests at home! I hope you get your bfp before your trip, that would be awesome!

We've not had a BFP for a few weeks now on here! ITS ABOUT TIME WE DID!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Bride2b said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Bride.
> 
> I really hope that you get that BFP this month! You can put your FF membership on hold so you don't lose out on money. I know that I totally plan on doing it when/if I get a BFP so I can use it for Baby#2. :)
> 
> See here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/onhold.html
> 
> Ah thanks thats excellent!
> 
> Girl - sounds like you had great timing!
> 
> Krystina - good luck, well done you for not having any tests at home! I hope you get your bfp before your trip, that would be awesome!
> 
> We've not had a BFP for a few weeks now on here! ITS ABOUT TIME WE DID!!!!!Click to expand...

Yea girl, if I have 'em I use 'em. Up until last month I tested everyday from 7DPO til AF arrived...just sad...Just got back from getting my blood work...hopefully my DR will call with the results tomorrow...its so dumb you have to wait 7dpo to find out if you O'd...I mean goodness. I want to know if Im pregnant not my progeterone levels.


----------



## Jessica28

Bride - did you ever get a positive opk yet??? I didn't but it looks like I will get my cross hairs tomorrow!


----------



## auntylolo

Gemma your bd tming is exactly the same as mine was! I so hope it's your month hun:hugs: you're all right ladies, we definitely need more bfps in here!
Jess, I agree you'll probably get your ch tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## snowflakes120

My appt went well. I got all the the bloodwork done. I'll hear from them if anything turns out abnormal. I got the RX for Clomid. I have to go back on 4/16 for a progesterone test. Hubby went to his appt. He got a referral for the Urologist office - so we'll see. I'm still debating on him getting a Sperm Analysis. Phew. Been a busy day of Dr. visits for us.


----------



## jrowenj

Hey girls... wtf is up with no BFP's this month??? I suppose there is still 4 days left of March. Hoping one of you gets a BFP. I am 13dpo and got BFN today :cry: 

I am so over this crap...


----------



## girlinyork

the months not over yet. We could still get a bfp...


----------



## Bride2b

Jess I got a + OPK sat,which was my first peak & the day ff has given me crosshairs.

Jamie-it sucks big balls!!! We need BFPs!

Laura- I hope it works for me as it did for u!x


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa your appointment sounds promising like u are gonna get some answers and get sorted!

Krystina I hope your results come in soon,u might end up with a BFP before they get them back to you!x


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - I am so happy for you and your hubs!


----------



## jrowenj

This is an evaporation line, right???????

I know these blue dyes are the WORST> I bought it by accident


----------



## girlinyork

I couldn't say. I hope its a bfp. You going to test tomorrow?


----------



## jrowenj

hmmm the line looks really thin


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> View attachment 363305
> 
> 
> 
> This is an evaporation line, right???????
> 
> I know these blue dyes are the WORST> I bought it by accident

I always thought evaporate lines were grey not blue...no sure but I'm guessing it may be a BFP....boy I hope so!


----------



## jrowenj

I read that evap lines are THIN and a faint positive would be thick, but very light??


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> I read that evap lines are THIN and a faint positive would be thick, but very light??

Go on countdown to pregnancy they have pike Also pee on a stick he's piks


----------



## jrowenj

been doing that for the past hour LMAO!


----------



## krystinab

Found this *

7. What's an evaporation line? Evaporation ("evap") lines result with the test's antibody strip just looks slightly different than the space around it. There is a line of antibodies (usually made from mouse cells) in the Control and Test section. The Control line binds with any liquid and turns pink (or blue, in tests using blue dye.) The Test/Result line turns pink only if pregnancy hormone is detected. If not, the moisture passes over this strip and does not turn pink. It may, however, become more visible when the light hits the moisture on the strip-- it may appear gray, colorless, like a "dent" in the test, or like a "ghost line." It may appear at any time-- as soon as the urine hits it, after a few minutes as the test absorbs the moisture, or after the 10-minute time limit. It may appear when the test is drying, or after it has dried. It may disappear as the test is drying, or after the test has dried, or not disappear at all.

The simple fact is that there is always "something there" that is slightly visible-- it's simply the antibodies on the test that would turn pink in the presence of hCG. When the test becomes wet, or as it dries, or after it dries, the antibody strip may become more visible. Therefore, all tests may have them. It is not a defect; it's just how tests are made.

A real positive is identified by its color (pink or blue, whatever the color of the test's dye is) and its appearance within 10 minutes of urinating on the stick. A line that appears after 10 minutes, regardless of color, must be considered an evap line and is caused by the test's chemicals changing. HPT's are rapid assay diagnostics, which means any results appearing after the "rapid" time limit of 10 minutes are invalid.


----------



## girlinyork

I hope it is a bfp and a contagious one at that :)


----------



## threemakefive

if it has blue color to it then your in!! That is how mine started one time and gradually got dark :) ohhhh i hope it is your bfp jaime!! :) Test tomorrow!??! How long after you took it did you take the pic?


----------



## jrowenj

ughhhhh... well, I did TWO tests and they both look like that... but when I went on the gallery on countdowntopregnancy there were a lot that look like that an were evap! 

Hubby is picking up a non blue one on his way home from work...


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> if it has blue color to it then your in!! That is how mine started one time and gradually got dark :) ohhhh i hope it is your bfp jaime!! :) Test tomorrow!??! How long after you took it did you take the pic?

I didn't take the pic until after the 10 minutes, but the blue was there before the ten minutes... i don't know... the thinness worries me especially because it's a stupid blue dye.... go to https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?p=4&cid=3


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> if it has blue color to it then your in!! That is how mine started one time and gradually got dark :) ohhhh i hope it is your bfp jaime!! :) Test tomorrow!??! How long after you took it did you take the pic?
> 
> I didn't take the pic until after the 10 minutes, but the blue was there before the ten minutes... i don't know... the thinness worries me especially because it's a stupid blue dye.... go to https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?p=4&cid=3Click to expand...

Yeah I understand that, and Im not trying to get your hopes up to high bc I don't want you to be let down IF it is an evap but I was so sure I had evap that I broke open the test to look closer, i did this for 2 days before I got a strong positive...my hcg was 33 on that day. so....there is still hope :) Hope your hubby bought more than one


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> if it has blue color to it then your in!! That is how mine started one time and gradually got dark :) ohhhh i hope it is your bfp jaime!! :) Test tomorrow!??! How long after you took it did you take the pic?
> 
> I didn't take the pic until after the 10 minutes, but the blue was there before the ten minutes... i don't know... the thinness worries me especially because it's a stupid blue dye.... go to https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?p=4&cid=3Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I understand that, and Im not trying to get your hopes up to high bc I don't want you to be let down IF it is an evap but I was so sure I had evap that I broke open the test to look closer, i did this for 2 days before I got a strong positive...my hcg was 33 on that day. so....there is still hope :) Hope your hubby bought more than oneClick to expand...

He just called and said he wants to go buy one together for good luck... i think it's more because he is embarassed to buy it HAHAHA


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> if it has blue color to it then your in!! That is how mine started one time and gradually got dark :) ohhhh i hope it is your bfp jaime!! :) Test tomorrow!??! How long after you took it did you take the pic?
> 
> I didn't take the pic until after the 10 minutes, but the blue was there before the ten minutes... i don't know... the thinness worries me especially because it's a stupid blue dye.... go to https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?p=4&cid=3Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I understand that, and Im not trying to get your hopes up to high bc I don't want you to be let down IF it is an evap but I was so sure I had evap that I broke open the test to look closer, i did this for 2 days before I got a strong positive...my hcg was 33 on that day. so....there is still hope :) Hope your hubby bought more than one Click to expand...
> 
> He just called and said he wants to go buy one together for good luck... i think it's more because he is embarassed to buy it HAHAHAClick to expand...

thats awesome hahahah


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Bride2b - Still no O here but my OPK is getting slightly darker, although still not +. I hope this is your month for a BFP!!!

Snowflakes - Thanks!!! There's not much I can do to increase my chances of getting pg besides SMEP. My OPKs are still negative and temps are erratic so I have no way of tracking O. Good luck with Clomid. I tried using soy this cycle and I don't think it helped me at all. If I still don't get pg in a few months I'm going to request Clomid too.

Krystina - Good luck and hope you get your BFP before Atlantic City!

Jess - How's your CD 19 so far? Hope to see your cross hairs tomorrow. 

Jaime - OMG, I do see a second line. Maybe you are our March BFP??

AFM - CD 19 today and my OPK today looks darker but still not positive. I am going to do another soon and hope I get a surge although I am not very optimistic though. I am getting slight dull cramps on my lower abs and my uterus feels heavy. Perhaps it's just gas? 

I am posting two pictures - one is from today CD 19 and the other is my progression from CD 10.
 



Attached Files:







CD19.JPG
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 8









c2progression.JPG
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG Jaime!! When are you coming back and POAS??!! Hurry up!! Your taking too long!!

Bam Bam - Your getting close!!


----------



## threemakefive

Hope Jaime is peeing as we speak and getting her BFP 

Afm...no af as of yet...had a lil tiny cramp earlier thought maybe it was getting close..but now feelin fine...I wish I knew for sure when I o'd apparently with pcos some women get a line all month..but I didn't get one for the first few weeks then I had almost positives all the way til I ran out of opks...then 2 days later had ewcm...so..idk..guess Im gunna wait til two weeks after that day and hope we caught the eggie....(id be 6 or 7 dpo if I go by my ewcm and high cervix...) Not feeling hopeful about it but been busy so haven't though too much about it...

snow I am glad you got your visit and can't wait for you to get clomid twins hahahha  

All you other girls who just o'd or are fixing to, GOOD LUCK!! we sooo need a bfp....


----------



## jrowenj

On my way to the store... should i take one tonight or wait for the morning for FMU?


----------



## snowflakes120

TONIGHT you nut!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> On my way to the store... should i take one tonight or wait for the morning for FMU?

The genius in me says fmu...the 'oh I hope your having a baby' part of me says now now now!!! hahahahahhahahah 
Tomorrow is more reliable, if you take tonight and it say bfn then youll still need to take one tomorrow to know for sure :)


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Bride2b - Still no O here but my OPK is getting slightly darker, although still not +. I hope this is your month for a BFP!!!
> 
> Snowflakes - Thanks!!! There's not much I can do to increase my chances of getting pg besides SMEP. My OPKs are still negative and temps are erratic so I have no way of tracking O. Good luck with Clomid. I tried using soy this cycle and I don't think it helped me at all. If I still don't get pg in a few months I'm going to request Clomid too.
> 
> Krystina - Good luck and hope you get your BFP before Atlantic City!
> 
> Jess - How's your CD 19 so far? Hope to see your cross hairs tomorrow.
> 
> Jaime - OMG, I do see a second line. Maybe you are our March BFP??
> 
> AFM - CD 19 today and my OPK today looks darker but still not positive. I am going to do another soon and hope I get a surge although I am not very optimistic though. I am getting slight dull cramps on my lower abs and my uterus feels heavy. Perhaps it's just gas?
> 
> I am posting two pictures - one is from today CD 19 and the other is my progression from CD 10.

Almost oving time for you!


----------



## jrowenj

those are the stupid Blue Dye tests....

Now, I am pissed.... they were obviously evap lines because I just used an Answer test and its STARK white... not even a hint of a line

Its hard to see it in the pic, but they are dark in person... don't even have to squint!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> Almost oving time for you!

Darling, I wish! Took another OPK just now and it's lighter than this afternoon's. OH BOY! Those OPKs must hate me, playing with my emotions like this. 

Sorry about your HPT results. Believe me I hate waiting to O just as much as the TWW. Hang in there.. I know you don't want to hear it but you are not out yet until the biotch shows.


----------



## jrowenj

Look at this bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Those look totally legit. That sucks. Stupid blue dye tests. Sorry huns.


----------



## jrowenj

And the answer one says you can take any time of day bc its so sensitive so obvi the blue ones can kiss my ass


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> And the answer one says you can take any time of day bc its so sensitive so obvi the blue ones can kiss my ass

It ain't ova it's ova! Take one in the morning.


----------



## jrowenj

Pshhhh this shit is ovaaaaaa


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Pshhhh this shit is ovaaaaaa

Maybe just coincidence but that is how mine was the pink lines showed nothing for 2 days....keep the faith girl...just maybe youll get that bfp


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Pshhhh this shit is ovaaaaaa
> 
> Maybe just coincidence but that is how mine was the pink lines showed nothing for 2 days....keep the faith girl...just maybe youll get that bfpClick to expand...

Think i should test tmrw morn or wait it out??


----------



## threemakefive

I think id wait til day after tomorrow if u can :)


----------



## shellideaks

Jaime those blue dye tests so look like faint bfp's. I hope you get a positive on a pink dye in the next few days, I'm keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

BamBamsMaMa, I didn't get my positive opk until cycle day 20 or 21 the month I got my bfp. My cycle was around 34 days so it fit. Hopefully you'll get yours soon.

Midwife has just called me, I had my booking in appointment nearly 2 weeks ago and my scan request was sent off at the same time. She's just rang the scan department as I've still had no letter and apparently they have no record of me :dohh: She said they'll ring me to make an appointment but god knows when. Not impressed!


----------



## Jessica28

Well, FF gave me cross hairs this morning....but the dotted line ones. Wish it was the solids ones but I guess I didn't get an opk or notice any ewcm...Don't know if its a good sign or not really. If it is I am 3 dpo.


----------



## jrowenj

Ughh... caved and took the last pink dye test I have in the house.... BFN and I think I am 13 or 14 dpo... so, pretty sure its a bust! AF is due tomorrow or Friday... blehhhh..


I need to go back and read everyone's updates and get back in the groove of things!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Shelli - Keeping my FX that you are right. Last cycle was 41 days for me so it would make sense I O later this month. I am impatiently waiting and want O to get here already!

Jess - 3DPO!!! Are you going to keep testing with OPKs?

Jaime - Maybe your psychic was right... if this is not your month then it must be April!!!

AFM - Still no O!! Been having dull cramps all night towards the middle of my lower belly and feeling gassy. CD 20 today so I know AF is not due yet. Hope those are O symptoms. I did have a temp drop this morning so I hope I will O soon. All I want to see is that + OPK!!!


----------



## Jessica28

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Shelli - Keeping my FX that you are right. Last cycle was 41 days for me so it would make sense I O later this month. I am impatiently waiting and want O to get here already!
> 
> Jess - 3DPO!!! Are you going to keep testing with OPKs?
> 
> Jaime - Maybe your psychic was right... if this is not your month then it must be April!!!
> 
> AFM - Still no O!! Been having dull cramps all night towards the middle of my lower belly and feeling gassy. CD 20 today so I know AF is not due yet. Hope those are O symptoms. I did have a temp drop this morning so I hope I will O soon. All I want to see is that + OPK!!!

I haven't used an opk yet today....Maybe later on. I don't hold much faith in those now either....not the digitals anyway. Going to invest in some cheapies for next cycle!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I have been using cheapies and I can't say they are good either because it hasn't detected a + for me this month yet or last month. I do have a pack of digis on reserve just in case I got that + from a cheapie. I am going to confirm it with a digi. 

Btw, there won't be a next cycle for you! This is your month!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

I sure hope you are right BamBam, I expect in a couple days, you will be in the 2WW with me!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Oh boy, I hope so we can go crazy symptom spot together. But first, I need to O! Lol.


----------



## Bride2b

BamBam I think your safe bet IF you have a next month of trying is to crack open the CBFM you brought, at least you can see when it turns to 'high' so you know you are coming up to being most fertile. BUT remember not everyone gets a peak first month while it learns you cycle! 
Keep with the opks for now & just keep BDing!

Jess - Glad FF gave you crosshairs, although broken it indicates the likelyhood of you O'ing based on your temps!

Jamie - bull shit! Enough said!!!!!!

Three - I hope the cramps are implantation.....your cycle has gone on forever! Or is it just me?!?

AFM - 4 DPO - nothing to report!


----------



## snowflakes120

Bride - Holy crapola. Look at that temp spike girl!! OMG!!

Bam Bam - Your going to OV soon - Your temp is getting lower! Alot of girls temps dip real low right before they OV!!

Jess - Your chart is looking too so far. Don't worry about your dip today - I bet it will go back up. It's an estrogen surge - I tend to get them as well.

Jrow - Hope you are doing ok with the BFN you got today. Don't be down. Next month huns like the psychics said!! A girl from another thread that I was in - she has been TTC for 9 months with PCOS - psychic Cheri22 said March and she got her BFP. It was Cheri22 - did you get a reading from her??

3makes5 - Any symptoms yet??

Shelli - That sucks about they losing you! How disorganized!

I am determined to get my BFP in April. It will be my month. I am going to have the best PMA ever!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. DH and I BD'ed this morning and it felt weird. My cervix feels low and my uterus feels bloated. Wondering if I am gearing up for O or is O'ing now? I also har some twisty feeling in my uterus as well. Sometimes it's in the left and then I feel it on the right! What is going on with me???


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks! I am hoping it goes back up tomorrow and stays up!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

OMG girls! My 1:45pm OPK today LOOKS POSITIVE!!! It looks quite similar to the control line so I'll need your opinions. Will post a pic later when I get home. The test line got darker much faster than usual so I am optimistic. I'm going to test again tonight too. I am having so much cramping I want to curl up in a ball and I also had a bit of spotting when I wiped. Hubs and I BD'ed this morning with Pre-Seed just in case since I had a temp drop. Please please let this be it!!!


----------



## Bride2b

BamBam that sounds excellent! My O cramps were bad and felt like curling into a ball. AT LAST YOU HAVE OVULATED!!! Woo Hoo!! Yes BD tonight & tomorrow just to cover all bases! Then the TWW begins!!

Lisa I hope my temp spike is a good thing! FX


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am so excited because i have never gotten a positive OPK before. So at least now i know i do O!!! So now I should O in the next 12-48 hours right?


----------



## Jessica28

Whooo - that means we will all be pretty close in the 2 WW...at least one of us should get lucky!!


----------



## threemakefive

snowflakes120 said:


> Bride - Holy crapola. Look at that temp spike girl!! OMG!!
> 
> Bam Bam - Your going to OV soon - Your temp is getting lower! Alot of girls temps dip real low right before they OV!!
> 
> Jess - Your chart is looking too so far. Don't worry about your dip today - I bet it will go back up. It's an estrogen surge - I tend to get them as well.
> 
> Jrow - Hope you are doing ok with the BFN you got today. Don't be down. Next month huns like the psychics said!! A girl from another thread that I was in - she has been TTC for 9 months with PCOS - psychic Cheri22 said March and she got her BFP. It was Cheri22 - did you get a reading from her??
> 
> 3makes5 - Any symptoms yet??
> 
> Shelli - That sucks about they losing you! How disorganized!
> 
> I am determined to get my BFP in April. It will be my month. I am going to have the best PMA ever!!

Idk lol my bbs hurt one minute then I think maybe its just in my head...stomach been weird but Idk ...well one thing....totally tmi but I have watery cm lots and lots I've never needed panty liners and I so now for like a week!!! Idk if that is a sign but its a lot lol


----------



## Jessica28

When you say watery cm, what exactly do you mean? I am finding my panties are wet a loy but its not creamy or stiicky or anything.


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!

sorry been breaking from bnb............i'm just getting so frustrated....
I don't think I'm giving smep a chance this month......no testing for me. im really gonna just try relax and let all you girls get the bfp's this month!! hahaha.....this ttc is too much work right now......

with summer coming up im trying to work on my beach body! lol
but i am planning on getting certified in Zumba and hopefully be teaching by may/june.....im super excited!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls!!

Super busy wkd with a bit of car trouble thrown in! Anyho friends baby is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!! Wedding was OK and my SIL is now the new Miss South Yorkshire!!!! She's through to Miss England finals!!! Soooo exciting!!!

Girls I'm so tired that I've forgotten all I've read! I can only remember snips so here goes

Jrow I am so so sorry to hear about your friends tragic loss.... Your blue dye tests look so positive!!! Any updates?

Snow onto clomid!!!! Everything crossed for you Hun!!

Bambam hope your in the sack!!! Get to it girl!

Mamas I LOVE zumba!! Went to a couple of classes it was great! I'm gonna get zumba for Wii!

Drawing a complete blank now! Well sending out lots of dust ladies!! :dust:


----------



## mammaspath

bev - zumba is way better with a bunch of girls jumpin around hollarin all over the place!
u should stick with the classes! but yes zumba is becoming my newest addiction.........ive been doing in for 2 years and now just getting ready to teach it......ive been a dancer my entire life so it should be good!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

OK here is my OPK from earlier this afternoon. I couldn't wait to come home so I can show you guys to get your opinion. I am posting 2 pictures of the same OPK. Going to test again later with a digi to confirm. 

My question is if indeed my OPK is positive today and I already BD'ed this morning... would you BD again tonight?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 8









photo-1.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jrowenj

GIrl, I would BD again tonight and as much as you can for the next 2 days!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> GIrl, I would BD again tonight and as much as you can for the next 2 days!!!

Does it look + to you?


----------



## girlinyork

Looks positive to me :) get humping!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am exhausted already thinking we have to BD 3 days in a row!!!! Let's get this party started!


----------



## jrowenj

bambamsmama said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> girl, i would bd again tonight and as much as you can for the next 2 days!!!
> 
> does it look + to you?Click to expand...

totally!


----------



## Jessica28

BamBam - Get offline and jump your man! At least you got a positive OPK - So you better make sure you BD for the next three days! Poor me didn't get a + and only going my temps....perhaps I didn't even O!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jessica28 said:


> BamBam - Get offline and jump your man! At least you got a positive OPK - So you better make sure you BD for the next three days! Poor me didn't get a + and only going my temps....perhaps I didn't even O!

My man is taking a beauty nap so he'll have energy for me later. LOL. I am so glad I finally got a +. I bet you did O and just missed your surge. Your chart looks promising! Can't wait to be in the TWW with you!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

BTW, when will it be 1DPO for me?


----------



## threemakefive

Jessica28 said:


> When you say watery cm, what exactly do you mean? I am finding my panties are wet a loy but its not creamy or stiicky or anything.

ok this is way too much tmi...but I was asleep and felt it almost running down me lol weird i know but IDK what the deal was...having my mc has made everthing crazy for me lol but it is literally like water just clear and super wet.


----------



## threemakefive

BamBamsMaMa said:


> BTW, when will it be 1DPO for me?

count tomorrow as O day so the day after tomorrow would be 1 dpo :)


----------



## Hayaddie

BamBam go jump your man's bones pronto! That is soooooo positive! 

Jrow, Im bummed.. but that just means you can get your drink on for a couple more days before you get you April BFP and you are going to be a whale at your brother's wedding! YAY!!!

I cant remember much more besides everyone is doing great and in the 2ww... I think?!

Bev, woot woot to your SIL!! Thats awesome! 

ASF: I had an appointment yesterday and the nurse came in and said since Im not 10 weeks yet, she didnt think the doppler would be strong enough to pick up the hb... sooooo I asked to get a sono just because I am CRAZY and had to make sure everything was good.. and much to my suprise she wheeled the little cart in and found me a heartbeat! woot woot! 
I promise I will stop being so scatter brained and get on here all the time to keep up! Sheesh I have gotten bad!


----------



## threemakefive

Bride2b said:


> BamBam I think your safe bet IF you have a next month of trying is to crack open the CBFM you brought, at least you can see when it turns to 'high' so you know you are coming up to being most fertile. BUT remember not everyone gets a peak first month while it learns you cycle!
> Keep with the opks for now & just keep BDing!
> 
> Jess - Glad FF gave you crosshairs, although broken it indicates the likelyhood of you O'ing based on your temps!
> 
> Jamie - bull shit! Enough said!!!!!!
> 
> Three - I hope the cramps are implantation.....your cycle has gone on forever! Or is it just me?!?
> 
> AFM - 4 DPO - nothing to report!

 
Girl it has gone on for a year!! hahah Ok so more like 40 days lol but seems like forever!!! I had off cycles for years after my son(I have PCOS), then a year before I got pregnant with my mc I had perfect cycles every 28 days...now its been 31 days (from d and c to period) then second month was 42 days..now 40 so far..hoping this cycle doesn't get any longer than 42 days....


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

There's no denying it... here's my smiley on a CB digi!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







cbcd10.jpg
File size: 65.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jrowenj

So.... I looked at the bfn an hour after the test was taken and there is the faintest of lines... Now, I'm researching this shit for hours... I've read that after the ten minutes, u can get a colorless evap line but all 3 bfns have the slightest color... Guess there's nothing to do now but play the waiting game


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> So.... I looked at the bfn an hour after the test was taken and there is the faintest of lines... Now, I'm researching this shit for hours... I've read that after the ten minutes, u can get a colorless evap line but all 3 bfns have the slightest color... Guess there's nothing to do now but play the waiting game

How about getting a digital test that tells you pregnant or not pregnant? Might help take the guessing out? Keeping my FX crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Hayaddie

Post a pic! I must see this faint line


----------



## mammaspath

i wanna see this test as well!


----------



## jrowenj

But it was like an hour laterrrrr!!!! I am supposed o get af tomorrow or friday and ive been having major creamy cm...


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## Hayaddie

So I dont want to be the loon here... but maybe you O'ed later than you thought... I mean your ticker says 12 DPO which is still considered a little early..... :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> So I dont want to be the loon here... but maybe you O'ed later than you thought... I mean your ticker says 12 DPO which is still considered a little early..... :)

Do you see the line or am i just really diggin here? I need you gals advice because my Husband is going to go nuts if I keep asking him to look! hahahahaa


----------



## BeverleyLN

i see it jrow! my brain is boggled but you could have Oved later!!!

don't do a digi they aren't as sensitive..... maybe like a store cheapie?? pink dye of course


----------



## Hayaddie

I see it lady, are you gonna test again today?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - I see it too!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jrow!!! Where are you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I'm still convinced its an evap line since it was after the stick dried. I think af is due tomorrow so I'm going to wait it out until saturday : (


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

So we have done screwed it up! Yesterday was my first ever +OPK and we didn't BD last night. I am feeling very discouraged right now. DH didn't like how wet the Preseed felt (I even lied that I didn't use any) and he couldn't finish the deed. We tried for an hour, he finally got frustrated and we went to bed. So the only times we BD'ed closed to my +OPK was 2 days ago (CD18) and yesterday in the morning (CD20).

This morning I was hoping I can convince DH to try one more time before work. Out of nowhere, his job called for him to go in early. So he had to rush out of the door and I didn't even ask. It's getting embarrassing like I almost have to beg for sex. Shouldn't he want this as much as me? He was the one bugging me for a child!?!?

So I had the +OPK yesterday at 1pm. I could have missed my O already. My temp went up this morning. Does it even make sense to try and BD tonight? Is BD'ing the morning of a +OPK enough?

My day is already starting off pretty $hitty.


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> So we have done screwed it up! Yesterday was my first ever +OPK and we didn't BD last night. I am feeling very discouraged right now. DH didn't like how wet the Preseed felt (I even lied that I didn't use any) and he couldn't finish the deed. We tried for an hour, he finally got frustrated and we went to bed. So the only times we BD'ed closed to my +OPK was 2 days ago (CD18) and yesterday in the morning (CD20).
> 
> This morning I was hoping I can convince DH to try one more time before work. Out of nowhere, his job called for him to go in early. So he had to rush out of the door and I didn't even ask. It's getting embarrassing like I almost have to beg for sex. Shouldn't he want this as much as me? He was the one bugging me for a child!?!?
> 
> So I had the +OPK yesterday at 1pm. I could have missed my O already. My temp went up this morning. Does it even make sense to try and BD tonight? Is BD'ing the morning of a +OPK enough?
> 
> My day is already starting off pretty $hitty.

Dont fret!!! Yesterdyay morn was a great time to bd. Those swimmers are in there waiting for eggy!!!also i think most of us are surprised at how we have t beg for sex since ttc!!! Maybe romance him tonight so he doesnt feel pressure to perform!


----------



## jrowenj

Ok.... so, im dying over herrrrrre


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> There's no denying it... here's my smiley on a CB digi!! :happydance:

I <3 the digi's!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I texted DH and explained how frustrated I am. He is nothing but supportive and even apologized for not being able to close the deal last night. He wants to try again tonight. Now I feel like such a bad wife. I am so hard on myself because I know I am older and the chances of me getting pg is slimmer and I wanted to optimize every opportunity but that just didn't happen. I know I am just freaking out probably for no reason but this whole TTC is stressing me out.

I hope you are right, Jaime. I hope the swimmers are hunting that eggy down. I have no O symptoms today so I think I have already O'ed.


----------



## krystinab

Bam- I am sorry. You guys should be ok as long as you get some BD'in in tonight. Personally my and my honey dont like preseed etiher...its just doesnt feel natural....too wet and sticky (and a gaurenteed yest infection). Sometimes I feel like not telling DH about the "time" makes him preform better. Maybe its too much pressure when we say DO ME NOW!! becuase we only have 36 hours to make a baby ...

Jrow- those HPTs are so confusing to me. I really hope you get a BFP. I think its a good idea to wait until Saturday. Since you didnt use OPK's there is really no way to know when you O'd. You could be like 10 DPO today or something :/

AFM, still waiting on the DR to call me back with my progesterone results. I mean all she can say is yes you O'd-hope you had sex on the right days...other than that I fell normal....my sore nips went away and besides beign bloated like a cow I am pretty normal...


----------



## jrowenj

BamBams - You're not a terrible wife! We just get a little whacky while ttc... I am sure our husbands understand :hugs:

Krystina - hoping these are good signs for you!!!! When are you gonna test??

AFM - I couldn't wait any longer, so I got a FRER and its a clear as day BFN... Guess I won't be giving birth at brother's wedding! Oh well...


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> BamBams - You're not a terrible wife! We just get a little whacky while ttc... I am sure our husbands understand :hugs:
> 
> Krystina - hoping these are good signs for you!!!! When are you gonna test??
> 
> AFM - I couldn't wait any longer, so I got a FRER and its a clear as day BFN... Guess I won't be giving birth at brother's wedding! Oh well...

Hey dont beat yourself up, you were NTNP this month. That just means you will be 8 months instead of 9 at your bro's wedding. Just exhale.

I am trying not to test til next wednesday but I think I will probably end up testing wiht Mondays fmu....that will be 14 days after i got a +opk


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> BamBams - You're not a terrible wife! We just get a little whacky while ttc... I am sure our husbands understand :hugs:
> 
> Krystina - hoping these are good signs for you!!!! When are you gonna test??
> 
> AFM - I couldn't wait any longer, so I got a FRER and its a clear as day BFN... Guess I won't be giving birth at brother's wedding! Oh well...
> 
> Hey dont beat yourself up, you were NTNP this month. That just means you will be 8 months instead of 9 at your bro's wedding. Just exhale.
> 
> I am trying not to test til next wednesday but I think I will probably end up testing wiht Mondays fmu....that will be 14 days after i got a +opkClick to expand...

I am pissed off... I got pregnant the first try and we were NTNP and i lost the baby at 8 weeks... and now i can't get knocked up for the life of me... i am pissed the fuck off


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Jrow - Hope you are doing ok with the BFN you got today. Don't be down. Next month huns like the psychics said!! A girl from another thread that I was in - she has been TTC for 9 months with PCOS - psychic Cheri22 said March and she got her BFP. It was Cheri22 - did you get a reading from her??

Yes... that is the psychic that told me I would give birth in January of next year (which makes conception April)... ughhhhhh I sure hope so

Also Panrosa said April conception and give birth in Jan 2013

And Psychic Gail said conception April and birth in Jan 2013

Jenny Renny - Pregnant from a cycle in April and birth in Jan 2013


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Jrow - Hope you are doing ok with the BFN you got today. Don't be down. Next month huns like the psychics said!! A girl from another thread that I was in - she has been TTC for 9 months with PCOS - psychic Cheri22 said March and she got her BFP. It was Cheri22 - did you get a reading from her??
> 
> Yes... that is the psychic that told me I would give birth in January of next year (which makes conception April)... ughhhhhh I sure hope so
> 
> Also Panrosa said April conception and give birth in Jan 2013
> 
> And Psychic Gail said conception April and birth in Jan 2013
> 
> Jenny Renny - Pregnant from a cycle in April and birth in Jan 2013Click to expand...

April is right around the corner!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Jrow - Hope you are doing ok with the BFN you got today. Don't be down. Next month huns like the psychics said!! A girl from another thread that I was in - she has been TTC for 9 months with PCOS - psychic Cheri22 said March and she got her BFP. It was Cheri22 - did you get a reading from her??
> 
> Yes... that is the psychic that told me I would give birth in January of next year (which makes conception April)... ughhhhhh I sure hope so
> 
> Also Panrosa said April conception and give birth in Jan 2013
> 
> And Psychic Gail said conception April and birth in Jan 2013
> 
> Jenny Renny - Pregnant from a cycle in April and birth in Jan 2013Click to expand...
> 
> April is right around the corner!Click to expand...

hahahahaah i forgot that I did 4 readings... im ridiculous!!! I tried searching on BnB to see if any of these predicitions come true, but I am not having any luck


----------



## Hayaddie

April is in 3 days!!


----------



## girlinyork

Jaime, I know how to read cards. I went through a, erm, phase when I was 16. Want me to take a lookie? No charge ;)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> April is in 3 days!!

Yeah... but ovulation isn't for another like 2.5 weeks!!!!!!!! I can't wait another 3.5 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

girlinyork said:


> Jaime, I know how to read cards. I went through a, erm, phase when I was 16. Want me to take a lookie? No charge ;)

Heck yeah! That is so cool. I would love to learn that!


----------



## girlinyork

Are you planning on booking a trip or going away next month because that's the first card? Most of the month shows that you're feeling stuck emotionally, quite frustrated and a bit up in the air but the very last card is the empress which indicates fertility and conception :) So expect your BFP once you're at your wits end basically (although if you're anything like me, you probably already are).

Hope that comes true for you :D Apart from the feeling frustrated of course


----------



## jrowenj

girlinyork said:


> Are you planning on booking a trip or going away next month because that's the first card? Most of the month shows that you're feeling stuck emotionally, quite frustrated and a bit up in the air but the very last card is the empress which indicates fertility and conception :) So expect your BFP once you're at your wits end basically (although if you're anything like me, you probably already are).
> 
> Hope that comes true for you :D Apart from the feeling frustrated of course

I am definitely at my wits end right now!!! hahaha!!! Well, perhaps the end of April will be my BFP. I sure hope so!!!

No plans to go away next month. Maybe it's a sign that I should plan something though :thumbup:

Thanks for the reading!


----------



## snowflakes120

girlinyork said:


> Jaime, I know how to read cards. I went through a, erm, phase when I was 16. Want me to take a lookie? No charge ;)

Do me!! Do me!! :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> girlinyork said:
> 
> 
> Jaime, I know how to read cards. I went through a, erm, phase when I was 16. Want me to take a lookie? No charge ;)
> 
> Do me!! Do me!! :flower:Click to expand...

hahahaha! "do me... do me..." we have been saying that a lot since trying to conceive, right?! hehehehe sorry... i couldn't resist my dirty mind!


----------



## girlinyork

LOL ok, but you're the last one. I need to get dinner started. Gimme a sec :)


----------



## girlinyork

The empress jumped out the pack as I was shuffling which is nice and when I laid down the cards it came out for November. Hopefully you won't need to wait that long though for your BFP :/ However, they do suggest you'll be busy making lots of money and friends so maybe you need to make more time for babymaking to get an earlier bfp?


----------



## jrowenj

thanks, girlinyork


----------



## snowflakes120

girlinyork said:


> The empress jumped out the pack as I was shuffling which is nice and when I laid down the cards it came out for November. Hopefully you won't need to wait that long though for your BFP :/ However, they do suggest you'll be busy making lots of money and friends so maybe you need to make more time for babymaking to get an earlier bfp?

Right on! Thanks girl! Go and enjoy your dinner!! 

November! Holy cowzas! :wacko:

The money thing would be nice considering hubby works 20 hours if were lucky because he goes to College full time!! Lord knows we need it!! :happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

You're welcome. Just hope it comes true :)


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> girlinyork said:
> 
> 
> The empress jumped out the pack as I was shuffling which is nice and when I laid down the cards it came out for November. Hopefully you won't need to wait that long though for your BFP :/ However, they do suggest you'll be busy making lots of money and friends so maybe you need to make more time for babymaking to get an earlier bfp?
> 
> Right on! Thanks girl! Go and enjoy your dinner!!
> 
> November! Holy cowzas! :wacko:
> 
> The money thing would be nice considering hubby works 20 hours if were lucky because he goes to College full time!! Lord knows we need it!! :happydance:Click to expand...

You should play the mega millions tomorrow!!! hehehehe

I played on wednesday... BFN (big fat NO!) hahahaha


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - we don't like Preseed much either but unfortunately I don't get much CM so I use it and hide it from hubby. DH and I will attempt to BD again tonight. I hope I haven't missed the boat. 

Jaime - we are so looney while TTC! I have never second guessed myself do much before. I feel so vulnerable and insecure!


----------



## Bride2b

Girl in York - please do me too!! I'm desperate here!! 

I'm back to 3 dpo possibly due to not having proper sleep & crap temps this morning - not sure if it would have changed if my temp was higher or not! Either way I am 3 or 5 dpo!

Jamie- You are so 100% getting preggers in April, how can that many psychics be wrong?


----------



## Bride2b

Bambam the last 2 cycles my OH has been less than cooperative during my fertile window, and I have had to beg to dtd! I think its the pressure of performing! Its so hard to get them to understand that sex anytime doesnt result in pregnancy. If only they got the whole picture it would make our lives easier. Having said that you did BD yesterday morning which was fab timing! And your getting jiggy tonight too - so you are spot on!x


----------



## snowflakes120

Bam Bam - I totally don't get any CM either. And Clomid is supposed to dry me up even more (if thats even possible!) so I ordered FertileCM earlier today. I'll let ya know how it works for me. We're not big fans of Pre-Seed either. 

Jrow - I think I need to buy a ticket. I heard it like insane right now!!

Bride - Hmmm. Chart is hard to read. Mine has been like that the past 2 cycles. Where it has that dip/same temp thing going on... Either way you got your BDing in perfectly! 

Taking my 1st Clomid tonight... FX!! Kinda nervous!!


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!

J - i totally saw the frer line you took yesterday........if not this month next month it's gotta be you!

bambam - I sure hope you caught the eggy......it's funny my husband is more on the smep track than i and if he had it his way he would do me all day long! hahaha........he really wants a baby.......me too

Afm - i had 2 predictions say i would have concieve from a march cycle and news in april........they both said that so my hopes r kinda up from that however im just not giving a shit lately.......im really getting busy with school and becoming a zumba instructor. BUT.......if the girlinyork wants to "do me" i would so be interested!


----------



## krystinab

Girlinyork- you done started something now...can you "do me" tomorrow? how do cards work anyway?

mamaspath- thats whats up, based on the readings we will all see BFP soon. Who did you go to?

Bam- I understand, how much do you use? I know a few ladies who got preg with only filling it to the 1st notch.

Jrow- I know you will see that BFP soon. I played mega tuesday too and got a BFN as well..LOL I am ready for Friday. What a girl could do with 5 million:)


----------



## mammaspath

i did jenny renny and panrosa


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> i did jenny renny and panrosa

Ahhh i did them too... fxxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Oh gosh, I have started something :) I'm happy to do a few tomorrow but on the proviso nobody takes it seriously and it stays within the regulars of this thread or otherwise I won't stop lol :)

The cards are supposed to work by coming out in a pre-determined order to *map out the path you are currently on*. You're supposed to tap into your intuition to interpret them after that (although, as the empress is a pregnant woman it's pretty clear what she'd mean in this context). It's dead important to remember you have free will. For example, they told me I'd conceive in November of 2010 and I wasn't ready so I did everything in my power to stop it (I didn't let any spermies near my hoohah) and it never happened. Then they said I'd conceive in November 2011 and I brushed it off and my contraception failed and I don't gone got knocked up


----------



## Jessica28

Well, don't leave me out! I want mine read tooo....PLEASE!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Snowflake - thanks! Definitely let me know how fertileCM is. DH slips right out with Pre-seed. :X

Bride - I hope you are right about our timing. Why is it that our men wants sex at all the wrong times but wen it really counts they don't want it? They just don't understand how hard it is to catch that egg!

Mama - I need some tricks from you to seduce my hubby!! Lol! I would say hubs way a baby more than me but I am way more organized and controlling so I get so upset if we don't follow the plan exactly!

Kristina - I use 2gm... I put it all the way in so it stays put. Once DH goes in though it starts seeping out and I guess it lessens the friction. He hates it!!! I used it yesterday in the morning so I hope the swimmers reached the egg. Without it I feel like I don't have enough CM to transport the swimmers. Sigh!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Girlinyork - please do my reading and let me know when I will get lucky!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Well, aunt fucking flow just got me!!!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

I now BAN evil blue dye tests from this thread! Jrow April IS your month


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - That BITCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Whorrrreeeeee!!!!!!!!!!! So, since i did ntnp i am going hard in april. Temping and opk!!!

I need updates on all my girls. Im too lazy and pissed to read back


----------



## Jessica28

Since, I have joined I don't think we've gotten another BFP...I tmust really be unlucky.


----------



## jrowenj

Seriouslyyyy.....3makes5 needs to test nowwwww


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Today is technically 1DPO for me. I am going into it very pessimistic!

Last night DH and I attempted to BD again. I got my +OPK 2 days ago so I really wanted to be able to say we did everything we can this cycle. It was half of a success. It took him awhile to get there and I had to be on top. So needless to say when he finally finished and I had to hop off, lots of the swimmers came out. I now wonder if enough swimmers stayed put inside. DH is depressed. He thinks there's something wrong with him. I told him it's not true that he's never had the problem before. It must be the rigorous BD schedule from SMEP. But this unnecessary add on stress is BS! I don't blame DH, I am just angry it's not gong as it should. FML!!!

I had another temp spike this morning but no cross hair on FF yet. :nope:


----------



## Jessica28

I can see how our OHs can get depressed and frustrated with it....but I think it's normal. Sometimes OH will say the same to me - That it must be "Broken" yet its never been broken before. I am always supportive and such and just keep trying EXTRA hard!

Don't worry BamBam - once they get used to SMEPing they will be used to it, just hope it doesn't take too long!


----------



## mammaspath

dammit jamie! next month for sure!

jessica- i don't think ur unlucky - we have had a ton of success here.......it was bound to hit a dry spell

bambam - poor dh, the pressure has got to be tough......you know how guys are.

afm - worked late last night......preggo was again at the bar...she came up to me already wasted..........i really think she is a BFL bit fat liar! OR a complete idiot......and her fake hair is seriously making her look like a complete ratard.....she's pretty much disgusting......


----------



## jrowenj

Bambam dont worry!!!!! Those little swimmers are quick. Im sure someof em got there. Sorry dh is depressed. Maybe go on a date night and skip bd for a night!

Amy, wtf? I bet shes not preggo... nutzzzzzzzz


----------



## auntylolo

BamBam, I think you're 2dpo today and will get your crosshairs tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## krystinab

Hey Ladies! Happy Friday!

Jrow- sorry AF came, she's the worst. I know April is you month! 

Snow- hows the clomid workign for you? I didnt notice any SE until after I finished them. I was a raging bitch with hot flashes, and crampy

Mamma- is that bitch stupid? I knew a girl who thought if she drank water after a shot it alcohol wouldnt effect the baby. (and its these bitches that get pregnant by just looking at a dick)

Jess- youre not unlucky! 

Bam- :hugs:

AFM- nothing going on just waiting for AF. Went out to dinner last night and had an amaazing time. Ready for the weekend!


----------



## Jessica28

Sucks because it just seems that way. Maybe a dry spell was good and that BFPs are on the way - and lots of them!


----------



## snowflakes120

Jaime - Soooooo sorry about AF. April will be your month.

3makes5 - Will you please test for us!!!

BamBam - I agree with lolo that you are 2dpo. Crosshairs will come tomorrow.

York - Nice dip and raise!!

Krystina - Any symptoms yet? When are you testing? Your getting close...

Mammas - That girls got issues for sure!!

AFM, I am soooo freaking tired. OMG. I need my bed like now. I don't know if it's from the Clomid or just end of the week...


----------



## Bride2b

Bambam the swimmers would have got there are they do fly out pretty fast....some naturally will always 'fall out' but dont worry as some would have made their final destination!

Amy - I dont know how you put up with that whore-bag of a preggo bitch! I have this mental image of her and her nasty fake hair!

Krystina you seem WAY to chilled out....loving your style!

AFM - 4 dpo (boo) and feel down and out! My BD schedule wasnt so perfect afterall and think I have bummed! Today should have been my last day at work ready for maternity leave.......needless to say its been a tough day, and I just cried when I left work as I just wished I was walking out of there all big, fat & pregnant! Its another milestone that I have made (although not very successfully), not long now to the biggest milestone of them all - 21st April..... 22 days and counting! Man I feel depressed!


----------



## krystinab

Bride2b said:


> Bambam the swimmers would have got there are they do fly out pretty fast....some naturally will always 'fall out' but dont worry as some would have made their final destination!
> 
> Amy - I dont know how you put up with that whore-bag of a preggo bitch! I have this mental image of her and her nasty fake hair!
> 
> Krystina you seem WAY to chilled out....loving your style!
> 
> AFM - 4 dpo (boo) and feel down and out! My BD schedule wasnt so perfect afterall and think I have bummed! Today should have been my last day at work ready for maternity leave.......needless to say its been a tough day, and I just cried when I left work as I just wished I was walking out of there all big, fat & pregnant! Its another milestone that I have made (although not very successfully), not long now to the biggest milestone of them all - 21st April..... 22 days and counting! Man I feel depressed!

Ha! Thats the same thing DH said to me last night. He's like "what happend to the crazy obsessed taking a HPT everyday woman I learned to love" I just laughed. To be honest, I've been beating myself up wayyy too much. I want a family more than anything, but I cant force it to happen. Theres no doubt in my mind babies are in my future so I am trying to just be happy and let life flow...and so far its working for me :)


----------



## Jessica28

Krystina - I like your way of thinking. I too, want a family more than anything else in the world but like you say, we can't force it to happen. I just wish I was as positive as you are. My "friend" say to me the other day that when I was pregnant she asked her mother what could she see me with, a boy or a girl..and her mothers reply was that she couldn't see me with anything. That really hurt. In the meantime, I am not trying to be mean but 2/3 of her daughters started families just after high school, didn't bother with continuing their education and live in not so sanitary conditions. Yet, I, the teacher who is loved by all my students is the one she can't see with a family. That really hurt me.
Someday, I hope I can show them just how good of a Mother I can be :)

Bride - Did you stop followed my journal - haven't seen you for a while!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jess - I hope we'll get our BFPs soon so we don't have to stress anymore! Glad to know other men here also buckle under SMEP pressure and we are not alone.

Mama - Yup DH is taking it pretty hard. His feelings are hurt and thinks something's wrong with him. Btw, that preggo customer of your's is getting me pissed. I get upset seeing PG women abuse their bodies and they must be an idiot not to know they are harming the baby. 

Jaime - according to SMEP we stiill need to BD tonight then we break tomorrow. I honestly dread it! I used a bit of Preseed last night without DH knowing so I hope the swimmers had a bit of help swimming upstream as fast as they could! 

Auntylolo - am I really 2DPO today? Thought yesterday was O day and today is 1DPO?? Wow! I am further along than I thought??? Hope this TWW goes by quick and I find out whether we've done it this month or not soon.

kristina - :hugs:

Bride2b - Sorry for your tough emotional ride today. Hope you get a BFP soon!


----------



## krystinab

Jessica- you will be a great mom. Dont listen to fools...you know what type of woman you are. 

Bride- I am sorry youre feeling down. :hugs: 

Snow- being tired could be the clomid.


----------



## krystinab

Ok ladies, I just got my blood work back.....and boy did I ovulate. Apparently my progestrone is so high that if I am preggo this cycle it will definetly be more that one....scarry...DH is praying for a BFN...LOL


----------



## Jessica28

haha..too funny Krystina! Did you get your bloods done on CD 21?
I think I might have to see a different Doctor or else move out of Newfoundland in order to get some satisfaction.


----------



## krystinab

Jessica28 said:


> haha..too funny Krystina! Did you get your bloods done on CD 21?
> I think I might have to see a different Doctor or else move out of Newfoundland in order to get some satisfaction.

well 7 DPO which was CD22 for me. I am not going to get my hopes up tho...I have no symptoms and have a feeling AF will be here on Monday. Trying to stay focused.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I would love to have twins! What great news about your blood work! Also it seems like lots of women have no symptoms before their BFPs so I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!

AFM - I texted DH we need another round of BD tonight according to SMEP. He said hs d**k is about to fall off with all the BD'ing we've done. Lol. Love that there's still some humor in him with this.

BTW, I just discovered a big splat of brown discharge along with CM when I wiped. Is this normal for someone who's 1-2DPO? We BD'ed (well sort of) last night. Could that be O spotting today and maybe I have miscalculated everything? I got my +OPK more than 48 hours ago though!?!? I also had some red spotting the day I got my + OPk. Thoughts??


----------



## Bride2b

Krystina that is awesome!!!! Could you imagine getting twins! :happydance:

I just upload this in my journal but thought I'd share as I thought it was bollocks & that I am OUT! My cycle last month is pretty much the same this month when I overlay my charts! Bummer.

I need advice so far my LP has been 5 days & 11 days. Should I want & see what it is this month before seeking advice? If It is still on the short side what is the procedure? I should go to my doctor & what should I ask him for? I dont want to spend months not getting pregnant because of this when it could be sorted out. I CAN NOT wait any longer to get pregnant! Who said you are more fertile after a loss/postpartum? Bull shit I say!
 



Attached Files:







rev54SOjV.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I heard B6 helps lengthen LP. I am taking it this cycle.


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - I will be soooooo insanely jealous if you have twins! It's my dream to have twins! I hope the Clomid raises my progesterone like yours as that is why I am taking it in the 1st place! What was your number?

Bride - I waited til I had 3 charts with a shortened LP til I went to the Dr. I also tried the B6 for 2 months and it did give me 1 extra day. At the appt, my OBGYN checked over my charts and agreed that I had Luteal Phase Defect. You can ask for a Progesterone blood test which they will do at 7dpo. Girl, you sooooo aren't out yet - your chart can start off as the same but once it implants it might take a turn!! I said the same thing to my hubby and mom the other day - that its complete BS about fertileness after a MC!!

BamBam - The brown is old blood. Prolly left over from OV. 

AFM, all my CD3 hormone tests all came back as normal!!!! Phew!!! Relief!!! Good to know that alls my dealing with is the Low Progesterone!!


----------



## krystinab

So my levels came back at 52. My doc seemed so worried...like twins is a lot on your body. I'm really not trying to feed into it much. Just chillin...Af is due Monday....plan on testing Wednesday...don't want to get all excited and then get a bfn, ya know. I am happy that I am Oing but wish she could've told me if I was preg or not. Anyway....just ate some tacos..nap time...what a Friday....lol


----------



## snowflakes120

I found some info for you Krystina - Seems like your number is OK.

Progesterone Levels

Day 21 progesterone is a misnomer as it is only correct for women with 28 day cycles. In order to assess optimal luteal function, progesterone measurements should ideally be made 7 days prior to the next menstrual bleed.

< 35 = poor luteal function: ovulation unlikely

35-70 = optimal luteal function indicating ovulation likely

> 70 = may indicate suboptimal luteal function unless there is multiple ovulation due to either spontaneous occurrence or due to induction by clomiphene"


----------



## threemakefive

Wow I've missed a lot....

JAIME sorry af got u this is ur month tho :) 

And psychic reading convos lol ive never done any sort of reading? if you'll do one for me I'd love it :)

Afm no af, don't feel pregnant at all...I'm sure af should arrive tomorrow..promise if not here by Monday I will test Tuesday but I'm sire just off bc of mc...down ten lbs since starting my diet :) 

Krystina and snow I hope u both have twins lol :) 

Who's our next tester?


----------



## Bride2b

three you are our next tester! :haha:

I am taking B6 I stared last cycle, I wonder whether to increase the dose... I need to check how much is in each tablet. I have just ordered some progesterone cream from amazon & am going to start using that if my LP hasnt increased this cycle. I dont suppose there will be any use in starting it when it arrives....what do you think?

Thanks snow for the info...I will consider that for next cycle, although I have brought the progesterone so maybe I will see if that helps as I hear in the UK the doctors are not keen on giving it. Great on your results hun!

Krystina I cant wait until you test! :haha:


----------



## shellideaks

Jaime sorry that AF came, she's such a bitch.

Bride I agree, your chart still has time to change. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Three I hope AF doesn't show and you have to test and get that positive!

Kyrstina, great news about O'ing! I didn't have any symptoms the month I got my bfp either so don't count yourself out yet :)

I honestly can't remember what anyone else has said. I'm in work and knackered after moving house yesterday, I am seriously living there until I die now. Never moving again lol. Plus I cracked a window in my old house (not me personally haha) and I have to pay to get that fixed which is a pain :(


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> I found some info for you Krystina - Seems like your number is OK.
> 
> Progesterone Levels
> 
> Day 21 progesterone is a misnomer as it is only correct for women with 28 day cycles. In order to assess optimal luteal function, progesterone measurements should ideally be made 7 days prior to the next menstrual bleed.
> 
> < 35 = poor luteal function: ovulation unlikely
> 
> 35-70 = optimal luteal function indicating ovulation likely
> 
> > 70 = may indicate suboptimal luteal function unless there is multiple
> 
> ovulation due to either spontaneous occurrence or due to induction by
> clomiphene"



Ok thanks. You'd think my doc knows shit like this. I am wondering if she said 152. She seemed very concerned she said shed never seen numbers that high....now I'm really concerned.
She kept telling me to take a test and come in to get a scan if it's +. I told her my period wasn't due for 4 days and I didn't plan on testing until I was 1 day late....I still haven't even bought any hpts....maybe I will buy some Monday and test with Tuesday's fmu. Just going to try and chill ouot this weekend.


----------



## jrowenj

Hey Ladies. I feel so outta the loop! Sorry I have been MIA. I've been having a self pity party the past week. I think I am better now : )

Krystina - TWINS?!?! Omg... that would be awesome!! Just think that means less TTC in the future LOL! BTW... winning mega million ticket was in Baltimore... Did you win?! hehehehe

Lisa - Haven't really been keeping up with everyone. I think last I read was that you went to Docs and everything came out A OK! That's great news! ARe you still thinking of BD'ing every 36 hours??? Did hubby get a sperm count analysis? I forgot if you said he was doing that???

Gemma - How is the 2WW treating you?? I saw you had a bad day the other day... it must be something in the air because I have been more down and out than I have been since I lost the baby 6 months ago... I really hope we get our BFP before the would have been due date.... 

Amy and Jessica - Where are you at in your cycle??

Shelli- I hear ya on moving being a major pain in the ass!!!

JoAnna - Where ya been???

BamBam - Did you O yet???

Haley - I miss your face!!! How have you been feeling???

Emily - you are the next to test and you're killing us over here!!!!! You are way past due for testing and I remember you bought tests, so C'MON!!!!!!!

AFM - I am completely frustrated. I got AF on Thursday evening (one and half days ago) and it's already almost done... so, now I went from ridiculously heavy flows after the mc to a less than 1 day flow?? I can't take this shit anymore!!!!!

Also, I think this month I am going to chart my temps, OPK, and have lots of sex! Hubby had a dream last night that I was pregnant : ) I hope it's a sign!


----------



## jrowenj

PS... I just went to order my ovulation tests and they have a sperm count test. I may make hubby take it just because I am sick of being the only one peeing on things around here!!


----------



## threemakefive

Lol Jaime u crack me up...cervix felt a bit open yesterday I thought is wake to af today but not yet.....

Before mc I would have said I thought I might get my bfp bc my nipples hurt yesterday and today but...the mc changed everything else so I'm still thinking I'm out.. I think I might try to test tomorrow if no af....I just hate wasting the test and starting an hour later lol but today marks the same length as last cycle so....we shall see...


----------



## threemakefive

krystinab said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> I found some info for you Krystina - Seems like your number is OK.
> 
> Progesterone Levels
> 
> Day 21 progesterone is a misnomer as it is only correct for women with 28 day cycles. In order to assess optimal luteal function, progesterone measurements should ideally be made 7 days prior to the next menstrual bleed.
> 
> < 35 = poor luteal function: ovulation unlikely
> 
> 35-70 = optimal luteal function indicating ovulation likely
> 
> > 70 = may indicate suboptimal luteal function unless there is multiple
> 
> ovulation due to either spontaneous occurrence or due to induction by
> clomiphene"
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks. You'd think my doc knows shit like this. I am wondering if she said 152. She seemed very concerned she said shed never seen numbers that high....now I'm really concerned.
> She kept telling me to take a test and come in to get a scan if it's +. I told her my period wasn't due for 4 days and I didn't plan on testing until I was 1 day late....I still haven't even bought any hpts....maybe I will buy some Monday and test with Tuesday's fmu. Just going to try and chill ouot this weekend.Click to expand...

Cant wait for u to test :)


----------



## Bride2b

I am excited to see both you and Krystina test three! We need some BFPs!!!!! Its been too long!

Jamie, sorry you have been feeling crap, it really does get to you, its like nothing else. most other things (apart from winning the lottery) you can usually work out a way of getting it....but its not like you can just go to a shop & ask to be pregnant and you walk out pregnant! Strange how your AF is really short. I say your plan of action for this month sounds great & all the psychics say its your month!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hey ladies I have been lurking but over all taking a break from BnB. We started smep (early) a couple weeks ago and I am supposed to O this week so I am hoping we do not get burned out. I am trying to stay positive and stress free and not focus too much on things. So I have turned all of my energy into getting furniture off of craigslist and refurbing it. Here is my latest project- 

Good luck ladies and I will check in soon.

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1934.jpg

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1940.jpg

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1936.jpg


----------



## shellideaks

JoAnna that chair is lush, I'm so impressed! Can you come do my house please lol. x


----------



## jrowenj

Omggggg looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!! My dh is impressed!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Fuck facebook..... dh cousin just found out shes having a girl.... and back in my cranky slump


----------



## Jessica28

Lovely! I have furniture you'd be welcome to re-furbish!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hey Jaime! I missed you! Yup I got my + OPK on Weds and supposedly O'ed this past Weds/Thurs. FF put my crosshairs at Weds so according to them I am 3 DPO today. Nothing much to report on the symptoms front. I think if it doesn't work this cycle I might start SMEP a few days later because it totally wore my DH out. Just finished a 3 day BD marathon, taking a break tonight and will BD one last time tomorrow.

Ohhhhhh a sperm test! I should make DH take one too so he knows how nerve wrecking and pain in the butt it is to do these tests. Where did you get yours?

I believe April is your month!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Hey Jaime! I missed you! Yup I got my + OPK on Weds and supposedly O'ed this past Weds/Thurs. FF put my crosshairs at Weds so according to them I am 3 DPO today. Nothing much to report on the symptoms front. I think if it doesn't work this cycle I might start SMEP a few days later because it totally wore my DH out. Just finished a 3 day BD marathon, taking a break tonight and will BD one last time tomorrow.
> 
> Ohhhhhh a sperm test! I should make DH take one too do he knows how nerve wrecking and pain in the butt it is to do these tests. Where did you get yours?
> 
> I believe April is your month!

3 dpo, yeaaaa!!!!!!!! I hear ya, im always too tired during the 2ww from all th bding before!!! Go to www.early-pregnancy-tests.com !!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Soooo the ladies who got pg...did you follow smep 100 percent??????


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG. Mrsj - that chair is beeeeeautiful!! So jealous of your talents! You go girl! Love the choice of fabric too.

3makes5- You just need to test. Your not allowed to post anymore til you test. Capish??

Krystina - I think you should totally test too! If it's twins your HCG will be higher and you will get your BFP earlier and darker!! I can't remember which days you took the Clomid - was it 5-9 or 3-7?

Jrow - I got my BFP using SMEP 100% the 1st time. I think we're gonna hold off on DH's sperm analysis at the Urologists and not do it quite yet. Sorry about your cousin finding out the sex. My cousin posted a bunch of pics of her newborn today. ugh!

AFM, We are switching up and not doing SMEP this cycle. We are going to BD every 36 hours this cycle to see how it works out for us. We start tomorrow - CD8. So we will BD Sunday AM, Mon. PM, Off Tues etc.... I am debating on whether to even bother to do OPK's. I might hold off on them and just keep with this every 36 hours schedule - we're bound to catch it this way I feel and not add stress of seeing a line blah blah blah or have to feel the pressure of having to BD for a couple days in a row...

Totally don't have a single symptom from the Clomid. I am quite surprised. Thought I'd feel something by now. Totally NOT complaining at all!

I also ordered some FertileCM on Thursday. I'm not going to get it til Monday - I hope it works for us and works fast too!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa, glad the clomid isnt bothering you! Your plan sounds good seems less stressful!!
I just got my husband fertileaid for men. It says it icreases sperm mobility and its good to use even if hes healthy!!! Im contemplating preseed even though i get ewcm.... ughhhh i hope we get our bfp this month, lis!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I know- me too- I really hope we get it. I am all about the less stress this cycle. I've been way too stressed lately. Now, I just need to take a seat back now that I have the right meds and my body will do its thing. Hopefully sooner rather than later!

We have used the Pre-Seed. Ehhh. We don't really like it all that much. Remember if you do use it - A little goes a longggg way. I honestly don't think you need it as you always talk about how great your EWCM is. I don't get any. And by any, I mean zip zero zilch nada. 

I saw that Fertile Man. It looks really good. It's got all the good stuff in it. I was really impressed! I just don't think my hubby would take 3 a day!! Do you know if you can take them all at once or if they have to be spread out?? I've had hubby on Vit. E, Vit. C and just a regular Men's Vitamin every day for a long time and I still have to remind him to take them. But it would be nice to have all it in one vitamin....

FX for all of us SMEP'ers!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> I know- me too- I really hope we get it. I am all about the less stress this cycle. I've been way too stressed lately. Now, I just need to take a seat back now that I have the right meds and my body will do its thing. Hopefully sooner rather than later!
> 
> We have used the Pre-Seed. Ehhh. We don't really like it all that much. Remember if you do use it - A little goes a longggg way. I honestly don't think you need it as you always talk about how great your EWCM is. I don't get any. And by any, I mean zip zero zilch nada.
> 
> I saw that Fertile Man. It looks really good. It's got all the good stuff in it. I was really impressed! I just don't think my hubby would take 3 a day!! Do you know if you can take them all at once or if they have to be spread out?? I've had hubby on Vit. E, Vit. C and just a regular Men's Vitamin every day for a long time and I still have to remind him to take them. But it would be nice to have all it in one vitamin....
> 
> FX for all of us SMEP'ers!!

Not sure if you need to take them 3 times a day or not hmmm.... my husband has always been into supplements so i have it easy. Think im gonna skip yhe preseed


----------



## auntylolo

Jaime, we weren't very good smeppers:dohh: we bd on 11, 13, 15 and 16 and o'd on 15, and it still worked for us. We didn't bd for 3 days after +ve opk because I didn't get one til o day, so we reckoned 2 days would be enough.


----------



## Bride2b

Laura I love that your current status is 'pregnatized' I love this!!!

I thought I had stuck to smep almost perfectly except the last day of 3 in a row didnt happen....the smep schedule is exhausting. So I fucked it really as that was the vital day! I am going to start smep later next month - maybe CD 14, 16, 18 (usually O CD 18 ish) so then I'd imagine it would be 19, 20. 

Three & Krystina PLEASE :test::test::test::test:


----------



## BeverleyLN

We missed 8 because DH was away bd 9 and 10 then got a + opk on 11 so bd 11 12 and 13 we didn't do 15 and then got a bfp on CD 21


----------



## Jessica28

We tried following SMEP as best we could but I didn't get a positive OPK so it was almost impossible to follow it. OH and I aren't getting along right now so might have to take a few months off. Sigh..........


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. Hope your weekend is going well. 

Bride- I promise I will test Tuesday if AF doesn't show tomorrow. I don't even have any tests...lol 

Three- you really need to test ;)

Snow- I took it cd 3 to 7. And then bw on cd21

Jrow- hows it going honey? Is af on her way out?

AFM, starting cramping today really not too confident. Cooking Sunday dinner which is a three hour project other than that had a real chill weekend with my honey. We had crabs last night which we love!!! Anyway I will catch up with you ladies tomorrow!


----------



## Jessica28

I don't want to read too much into anything but I am 7dpo and for the past couple of nights I am up a couple of times going to the bathroom. After my m/c, I go go straight through the night without having to go pee.


----------



## Jessica28

Some of you ladies have a lot more experience with opks and bbts than I do so I need advice on something. 

Google is my worst enemy. Since I didn't get a + on my digital OPK and I am not 7 DPO, wouldn't I get a YES on an opk if I was pregnant?

I am so confused and disheartened. This has been one hell of a rotten day.


----------



## threemakefive

Jessica28 said:


> Some of you ladies have a lot more experience with opks and bbts than I do so I need advice on something.
> 
> Google is my worst enemy. Since I didn't get a + on my digital OPK and I am not 7 DPO, wouldn't I get a YES on an opk if I was pregnant?
> 
> I am so confused and disheartened. This has been one hell of a rotten day.

Opk don't always show positive for pregnancy...they aren't as sensitive as hpt but some have said they work :)


----------



## threemakefive

Lol snow this is my last post before I take an hpt or get af lol 

Still no sign of af...had few cramps yesterday but no af :) so this is tmi but anyone ever have yellow cm before? sounds nasty I know but its like yellow tented and lots of it....so Idk its been twelve days since I had ewcm (ran out of opks a few days before that so not sure if that was o day or not) so tomorrow I will probably take hpt if af doesn't arrive :) (I'm sure af is coming as cervix feels slightly opened...)


----------



## Jessica28

threemakefive said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> Some of you ladies have a lot more experience with opks and bbts than I do so I need advice on something.
> 
> Google is my worst enemy. Since I didn't get a + on my digital OPK and I am not 7 DPO, wouldn't I get a YES on an opk if I was pregnant?
> 
> I am so confused and disheartened. This has been one hell of a rotten day.
> 
> Opk don't always show positive for pregnancy...they aren't as sensitive as hpt but some have said they work :)Click to expand...

Even as early as 7 dpo?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jess - 7 DPO is way early! I rarely see any + at 7 DPO on the TWW site unless it's multiples.

Three - can't wait for you to test!!!!

AFM - I am 3/4 DPO today... No symptoms besides the occasional twinges on my left side.


----------



## jrowenj

Hi, girls!!! Today was my brothers engagement party so I have been MIA!! 3makes5 I hope u get ur bfp!!!! Ur cm sounds like a sx!!!

Krystina, can't wait til u test!! 

I am approaching cycle day 5 already! I can't believe it!! I ordered my opks and fertilaid vitamins for hubby! Can't wait to get them! I read a lot of rave reviews!!! I can't wait to start smep'ing in 4 days!!! I am contemplating temping this cycle. I have to figure it out asap so I can start!! What to do what to do?!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Jaime- It is f- ing ridiculous that you will have smepped, O'd, AF'd and smepped again all before I have even O... RE-DAMN-DICULOUS. :rofl:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Just popping in did a tiny bit of skimming- I will try to go back and read everything tomorrow afternoon. Busy day ahead. Just wanted to share that I have had a pretty ahhhhmazing day. MrJ bought me the new iPad today and then while we were in the store I felt a sharp punch to the right ovary followed by my normal O pains. WTF I thought? So against everything I said I came home and POAS. I GOT MY FIRST EVER POSITIVE OPK! At least I am thinking it is. This is the most sure I have been that it is. Listen to me talking myself out of my positive OPK. So here is a pic I took a hour later so it has lightened up a bit. what you think?https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1954.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Jaime- It is f- ing ridiculous that you will have smepped, O'd, AF'd and smepped again all before I have even O... RE-DAMN-DICULOUS. :rofl:

Lol! I'm sorrrrryyy!!!

Also, I am so excited about ur OPK!!! It looks like its either the beginning or the end of ur surge!! How have you been doing with the BDing?!


----------



## girlinyork

Just dropping in to say I've not forgotten my promise of doing some cards. I've been so run down and busy. I will get round it it. Promise :flow:


----------



## Bride2b

Girl in York - you are 12 dpo any signs of AF? Keeping everything crossed for you. Do you read your own cards? I wondered if you had read yours and seen anything? 
Cant wait for your readings!!!! 

I am 7 dpo & was hoping to see a temp rise as it seems to be dropping closer to my coverline. So this morning I was hoping for a rise, but my dog had a bad case of the shits and it was all over the kitchen floor so my OH called me out of bed an hour before I was supposed to temp, it was just on my coverline. I do know that this month I am out as my temps are so crap & I am not feeling any signs of being preggers! So I am not going to get my hopes raised. I just hope AF doesnt arrive on Thursday when it my friends wedding!

MrsJ thank god for the OPK! Hope you are getting in LOADS of BDing!xx


----------



## shellideaks

Three the yellow cm sounds promising! I've had that since I got my bfp and I still have it now, seems to be a permanent thing at the moment. And like you said, it's lots too. Hurry up and test :D

JoAnna that opk definitely looks close to positive so like Jaime said, you've either just missed your surge or you're nearing it. Get BD'ing!

Bride I am keeping my fingers crossed that AF doesn't arrive at all for you :) x


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Jaime- It is f- ing ridiculous that you will have smepped, O'd, AF'd and smepped again all before I have even O... RE-DAMN-DICULOUS. :rofl:
> 
> Lol! I'm sorrrrryyy!!!
> 
> Also, I am so excited about ur OPK!!! It looks like its either the beginning or the end of ur surge!! How have you been doing with the BDing?!Click to expand...

Long cycles suck ass. Lol. 

Bd stats- march 1 19 21 23 25 29 31 
April 1
I have a friend that seems to get pregnant every time she washes her and her hubby's pants in the same load. They "try" 1 month and she is positive the next. Seriously they know how to piss me off... Lol she said on those months 
They just have sex every single day. That is all. Since Mr.J does not have any issues - it is all introducing the sperm and egg at the party I think we may just do it every day this week and hope for the best. I do not know though. We shall see.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

For those that are preggers or have been preggers before... I am at 5 DPO today and have been feeling as if "something" is inside my left lower pelvic area. I also have some on and off dull cramps there... Feels similar to AF cramps but very mild and it's only localized on the left side. I don't feel anything on my right side at all. Did this happen to any of you??


----------



## BeverleyLN

i had a weird feeling in my uterus at 5dpo kind of like i was getting filled with warm water and it was being sloshed around... i did have cramping all the way up to about 7 weeks


----------



## shellideaks

Bev have you had your 12 week scan yet? Can't remember if you've mentioned it or not lol.


----------



## Bride2b

MrsJ some people just manage to get pregnant without even barely trying which is so frustrating. My friend said with both her pregnancies they decided to try & within 4-5 weeks she was preggers! Lucky for her but it makes me so frustrated that we are desperate & have to endure losses & try everything and NOTHING!!!

Bambam, I can say that I only ever had sore boobs that started the day before my + test and they got worse & worse by the day, then the 24-7 nausea kicked in about 5 weeks (still with sore boobs until 12 weeks then it eased - although boobs were sensitive the whole time). I dont recall any other feelings....I never really felt that there was anything in there except from about 16 weeks when I started to feel 'rolling' movements almost like gas in my stomach.
Everyone & every pregnancy is different though! FX'd for you xx


----------



## BeverleyLN

12 week scan in 30 mins! very excited


----------



## shellideaks

Oooh yay! Post a pic when you get back :D


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - you stillhave a chance. Stay positive!

Bev cant wait for pic later!!!!!!!

Shelli are you settled in at the new house??

JoAnna- i think i may bd very day this month!!!!! I have no clue if dh has good sperm or not but gonna hope he has enough to supply every day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

For the most part! The bedroom is done, got a dressing table yesterday for all my makeup and crap lol. Still a lot of boxes downstairs to unpack but my mum is coming round tomorrow to help so it's all taking shape! Max's room is a state, he has so many toys it's unreal. We're sifting through them as he's gone to Morocco with his dad until next Wednesday so by the time he gets back his new room will be tidy and all sorted :)


----------



## shellideaks

Although got a little worked up about it all on Saturday. Got home from work at 5pm and all I wanted to do was cook my dinner. We have an electric oven in the new house and I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to turn it on. I got so upset I went to bed and lay there sobbing for half an hour until OH put the oven on for me instead. Crazy pregnancy hormones :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Although got a little worked up about it all on Saturday. Got home from work at 5pm and all I wanted to do was cook my dinner. We have an electric oven in the new house and I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to turn it on. I got so upset I went to bed and lay there sobbing for half an hour until OH put the oven on for me instead. Crazy pregnancy hormones :rofl:

Lmaooooooo


----------



## Jessica28

I have some IC on the way, hoping to get them in the post on Thursday at the latest. I know in my heart I don't stand a chance this month so no 2012 bambino for me. SMEPing again in a couple weeks I guess.


----------



## Hayaddie

Helllllllooo ladies! I have been creeping all weekend do I can't remember everything I read! Except Mrs.J that chair was absolutely gorgeous!!! You've inspired me.... Even though I doubt I'll ever do it but redoing a cute rocking chair would be awesome!!

BamBam, I had that same weird feeling! And it was only on the left side, but when I had an ultrasound they told me that I O'ed from the right side so it made no sense to me!!

Jrow get on that Bologna Pony!!! This is totally your month! 

Bev can't wait to hear about the scan!!

Shelli, I totally feel ya on the crazy hormones! I went off on my hubby because he wouldn't take my daughter to the bathroom at a restaurant this weekend! I was a nut ball!!


----------



## krystinab

so ladies...so i found an internet cheapie under my sink figured it was a sign and took it...of course it was a BFN. I then said to DH I guess its just as difficult for your sperm to find two eggs as it is to find one....as soon as it left my mouth I felt like shit...of course I apologized...now just waiting for AF..


----------



## threemakefive

Tell me there is a way to upload a pic from my phone to here!!?!?!??!?!??!?!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> so ladies...so i found an internet cheapie under my sink figured it was a sign and took it...of course it was a BFN. I then said to DH I guess its just as difficult for your sperm to find two eggs as it is to find one....as soon as it left my mouth I felt like shit...of course I apologized...now just waiting for AF..

:cry::cry: im sure he understands... i said something really mean to my husband once. I think its bc as women we feel like its all up to us to get pregnant and its frustrating... :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Tell me there is a way to upload a pic from my phone to here!!?!?!??!?!??!?!

Omgggggggg ur our bfp?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Tell me there is a way to upload a pic from my phone to here!!?!?!??!?!??!?!
> 
> Omgggggggg ur our bfp?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!Click to expand...

Idk lol I had to take it at work with fourth morning pee and waited two minutes reruned to working forgot came back hour later and it is dark thick line but only all edges are real dark...you can see it in pic but Idk if its real!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Tell me there is a way to upload a pic from my phone to here!!?!?!??!?!??!?!
> 
> Omgggggggg ur our bfp?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Idk lol I had to take it at work with fourth morning pee and waited two minutes reruned to working forgot came back hour later and it is dark thick line but only all edges are real dark...you can see it in pic but Idk if its real!!!!Click to expand...

If u dont upload a pic im gonna dieeeeeeeeeee


----------



## threemakefive

I can't figure out from phone and I have to work three more hours!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh I'm gunna go crazy


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> I can't figure out from phone and I have to work three more hours!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh I'm gunna go crazy

Wanna email it to me and i can post it????? Or email to urself and post it from work???????


----------



## shellideaks

Yeah email it to Jaime, I'm dying to see it!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> I can't figure out from phone and I have to work three more hours!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh I'm gunna go crazy

[email protected]. if u want!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

OMG 3make5!!!! Someone upload the pic!!!

Scan went perfect baby is measuring 13w 2d so I have a new date of the 6th of October... Out celebrating with a meal after some baby shop browsing will post a pic when I get home! Baby was soooo relaxed happily sucking on its hand


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> OMG 3make5!!!! Someone upload the pic!!!
> 
> Scan went perfect baby is measuring 13w 2d so I have a new date of the 6th of October... Out celebrating with a meal after some baby shop browsing will post a pic when I get home! Baby was soooo relaxed happily sucking on its hand

Bev... how exciting?!?!?! I can't wait to see your little prince or princess!!! We want a baby bump pic too!!! hehehee


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> I can't figure out from phone and I have to work three more hours!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh I'm gunna go crazy

There was nothing attached to the email :wacko::wacko:


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> I can't figure out from phone and I have to work three more hours!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh I'm gunna go crazy
> 
> There was nothing attached to the email :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Trying again


----------



## jrowenj

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Bev, would you mind putting my testing date to April 26th?


----------



## Hayaddie

Ahhhhhhhh three!!! I'm freaking out!!!

Yay Bev!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Ahhhhhhhh three!!! I'm freaking out!!!
> 
> Yay Bev!!!

Is it weird that your ticker just made me crave olives?


----------



## Hayaddie

No because I feel like I need to go buy a jar of olives!!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> I can't figure out from phone and I have to work three more hours!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh I'm gunna go crazy
> 
> There was nothing attached to the email :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Trying againClick to expand...

I didn't get anything yet.....


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> I can't figure out from phone and I have to work three more hours!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh I'm gunna go crazy
> 
> There was nothing attached to the email :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Trying againClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't get anything yet.....Click to expand...

Now?


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> I can't figure out from phone and I have to work three more hours!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhh I'm gunna go crazy
> 
> There was nothing attached to the email :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Trying againClick to expand...
> 
> I didn't get anything yet.....Click to expand...
> 
> Now?Click to expand...

are you spelling my name correct? My mom screwed me and spelled me name JaIme NOT JAMIe... so, maybe you wrote the email wrong? I still havent received anything

MY BAD>> WENT TO MY SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Ughhhh there is no picture attached again... it just has what you wrote... boooo


----------



## snowflakes120

Do u see it Jrow??!! I bet its a BFP!! I bet no doubt!!

Bev - Can you put me down to test on 4/21 please???!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Omg. Too much suspense!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Omg. Too much suspense!!

OOohhh I am only 4 cd's behind you :happydance::happydance:

Which cd do you think you will o???? Maybe we will be in the 2ww together!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Omg. Too much suspense!!
> 
> OOohhh I am only 4 cd's behind you :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Which cd do you think you will o???? Maybe we will be in the 2ww together!Click to expand...

Ohhhhh!! I *should* OV in a week. 4/9. We'll see though!! What about you??


----------



## threemakefive

It's trying to send lol


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Omg. Too much suspense!!
> 
> OOohhh I am only 4 cd's behind you :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Which cd do you think you will o???? Maybe we will be in the 2ww together!Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhh!! I *should* OV in a week. 4/9. We'll see though!! What about you??Click to expand...

according to a "normal" schedule, I should ovulate on 04/12!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

3 - make it go faster!! Haha! 

Wooo Hooo!! We are only 4 days within eachother! I will admit I am going to try my best to not stress this cycle!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> 3 - make it go faster!! Haha!
> 
> Wooo Hooo!! We are only 4 days within eachother! I will admit I am going to try my best to not stress this cycle!!

Sounds good!! I think I am going to stress for the both of us this time!


----------



## jrowenj

seriously, emily......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jrowenj

OMG... 3makes5...... we are all dyyyyying over here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Where are the pics of this test!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> OMG... 3makes5...... we are all dyyyyying over here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It wouldn't go thruif I'm not home in thirty mins ill send it again grrr


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Omg I am about to have a heart attack here with all this excitement! Seriously I am at work and can't type back till now (lunch break). I have been lurking on and off between seeing my patients. I am dying over here with the suspense!!! I have to see this picture before the end of my lunch break!!!! Hurry!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Tried again any luck?


----------



## jrowenj

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA we are ridiculous! I love it!


----------



## threemakefive

I hope its not an evap line lol or we are wasting time lol but I've never had colored evap or any late pos....did u get it Jaime?


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> I hope its not an evap line lol or we are wasting time lol but I've never had colored evap or any late pos....did u get it Jaime?

I didn't get it : (

I will be able to tell you if it's an evap line because i got THREE fucking colored evap lines this past cycle!!!!!!! 2 blue and 1 pink!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Bev - I don't have that water sloshing feeling but my left side feels heavier. I wonder if I am imaging things. Congrats on the scan today!!! Pictures please!

Hayaddie - I don't think I have ever felt anything (not even O) on my right side. Maybe I have a defective tube or something? I am still feeling the slight pressure and very mild twinge/cramp in the left pelvic area. 

Just now when I peed, I saw a small glop of white CM when I wiped. Then again we BD'ed last night so maybe it's left over swimmers? I have been very sleepy the past 2 days but I am tired all the time because I am anemic. Today is 5 DPO and my temp stayed high. Is that good?? I promised myself I would not get my hopes up. I hate seeing that BFN!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Bev - I don't have that water sloshing feeling but my left side feels heavier. I wonder if I am imaging things. Congrats on the scan today!!! Pictures please!
> 
> Hayaddie - I don't think I have ever felt anything (not even O) on my right side. Maybe I have a defective tube or something? I am still feeling the slight pressure and very mild twinge/cramp in the left pelvic area.
> 
> Just now when I peed, I saw a small glop of white CM when I wiped. Then again we BD'ed last night so maybe it's left over swimmers? I have been very sleepy the past 2 days but I am tired all the time because I am anemic. Today is 5 DPO and my temp stayed high. Is that good?? I promised myself I would not get my hopes up. I hate seeing that BFN!

:shrug: Wish I had some insight... but seems like everytime i "KNOW IM PREGNANT" i get a BFN hahahha!! So, I am not giving any advice!


----------



## Hayaddie

Three do you have any more tests you can take AS SOON AS YOU GET HOME??? :) I'm going crazy over here!! Lol

BamBam, I had white glopes too and I was more exhausted in the first two weeks than I am now!!

JRow, don't stress, like 85 psychics said this is your month! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Three do you have any more tests you can take AS SOON AS YOU GET HOME??? :) I'm going crazy over here!! Lol
> 
> BamBam, I had white glopes too and I was more exhausted in the first two weeks than I am now!!
> 
> JRow, don't stress, like 85 psychics said this is your month! :)

HAHAHA!! I can't really leave it up to these internet psychics who have never even met me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

It finally says sent!!! Did you get it?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## threemakefive

Im so afraid its an evap but I have never had one like this before EVER!! so maybe its not?!?!?! IDK... im wore out! lol


----------



## jrowenj

FINALLLYYY!!!!! Here is 3makes5 BFP??????????

I would say that because the line is THICK, it is possibly your BFP!!!!!!

I would still take a pink dye test to be sure!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> View attachment 367813
> 
> 
> FINALLLYYY!!!!! Here is 3makes5 BFP??????????
> 
> I would say that because the line is THICK, it is possibly your BFP!!!!!!
> 
> I would still take a pink dye test to be sure!!!!!!!!!!!!

I like blue dyes bc that is what I took with my first two kids, I used pink with my mc so I dont wanna use pink hahahah


----------



## threemakefive

EYES EYES CALLING ALL EYES??!~!?!??!?! WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK!?!?!??! be honest i can take it


----------



## jrowenj

I think it's a BFPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Hayaddie

I see it!!! For sure! I hate the pink dyes too for the same reason! Take another just to make sure! How many DPO are you?? Yay!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

I think it's your BFP!!!!! Go get a frer NOW!!!


----------



## shellideaks

That looks bfp to me! Looks thick and centred and from what I hear, those are the 2 things you don't get with evaps :)


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> I see it!!! For sure! I hate the pink dyes too for the same reason! Take another just to make sure! How many DPO are you?? Yay!!!!

I ran out of opks on the 17th of march*..hadnt had a dark pos. had ewcm on the 20th i think...so if that was o I would say I am...maybe 13 dpo??!? I really don't know for sure but that would be my guess...


----------



## Jessica28

Wow! Looks like a BFP to me....what dpo are you?


----------



## Jessica28

I am 8 but thinking its too early to test


----------



## threemakefive

Jessica28 said:


> I am 8 but thinking its too early to test

Try to hold out a few more days jessica :)


----------



## threemakefive

I have one more test like that one should I wait til morning?!?!?!


----------



## Jessica28

threemakefive said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> I am 8 but thinking its too early to test
> 
> Try to hold out a few more days jessica :)Click to expand...

Thanks....My temp is not giving me too much hope though...And I wish my BBs would start geting sore but no luck there either.


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> I have one more test like that one should I wait til morning?!?!?!

take that shit NOW!


----------



## Hayaddie

I cant handle it if you wait til tomorrow!! Lol


----------



## threemakefive

TEST TWO....FAULTY!! No lines at all on any of it!!!!! DANG IT!!! Guess thats my sign to wait til tomorrow :)


----------



## Bride2b

Fucking hell!!!! I don't log on for a few hours and then this happens!!!! I think that it is ur BFP too!!!! Woooooooo hoooooooo! Looks like the smep drought has ended! Can't wait until tomorrow now!xxx


----------



## jrowenj

WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!?!?! FAULTY TEST?!?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 

Have Shelli call and get you some free tests :rofl: hahahaha!!!

Gemma, i love your response FUCKING HELL!!!

I agree that we all NEED THIS BFP and this drought to be over!!! 

Emily, how are you NOT running to the store RIGHT NOW?! Ughhh... im so damn stressed out right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> I am 8 but thinking its too early to test
> 
> Try to hold out a few more days jessica :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks....My temp is not giving me too much hope though...And I wish my BBs would start geting sore but no luck there either.Click to expand...

Definitely wait a few more days! When I got my BFP in August, I didn't have sore bbs until like a week AFTER my bfp. Don't worry!!!! You're still in the running!


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime I am scouring Google for evap lines :( I just am afraid that's what it is lol I know that I looked at it after the ten minute time so now I am worried lol I have never had this issue as I kept tests laying around for days and they never got lines lol grrr...I want to get hpt but don't want OH to know yet lol


----------



## jrowenj

THIS is the EVAP line I got last week. See how it is very thin??? Yours was nice and thick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

PS.. you know how I KNOW Haley is pregnant???? BECAUSE HER PINTEREST PINS ARE ALLLLLLLLLLLL DELISH FOODS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mrsjoannak

threemakefive said:


> EYES EYES CALLING ALL EYES??!~!?!??!?! WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK!?!?!??! be honest i can take it

PREGNANT! Congrats!


----------



## threemakefive

oh girls I hope you are right lol if not I shall never take another test again hahahahahhaha


----------



## jrowenj

You were our March BFP!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> PS.. you know how I KNOW Haley is pregnant???? BECAUSE HER PINTEREST PINS ARE ALLLLLLLLLLLL DELISH FOODS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Bahahahahahahahaha!!! You caught me! I literally sit at work all day dreaming of the food on Pinterest!! 

Three I will pay you $5 to run out and get a FRER pronto!!! :)


----------



## threemakefive

I can't stop thinking about if or if not hahahahah tonight shall be hell hahhaha


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> i can't stop thinking about if or if not hahahahah tonight shall be hell hahhaha

damn you!


----------



## jrowenj

By the way... I am sitting here on the computer drinking my pregnancy tea... it's not half bad if you like mint.


----------



## snowflakes120

3makes5 - :happydance: BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## krystinab

3- CONGRATS!! That's def a BFP!!! YAAAHHHHH!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Three I can not wait until you test again!!!! I think I would have gone straight out to get more tests as I don't think I could wait!

I had a feeling about you! 

Krystina your next!! Let the BFP roll in!
Xx

Jaime what pregnancy tea is it?

I am praying for a higher temp tomorrow! I have felt very mild pinches on my left side tonight now & again....I am sure I wasn't imagining it!


----------



## Jessica28

Hoping you get a high tomorrow Bride.
Hoping I get a low tomorrow and a big spike the next day..AF is due on Sunday and it's not like I can run out and buy a test whenever I want. lol. I am not expecting a BFP so I will out out until the 13th or so but I am sure the old hag will show her dirty face beofre then.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Whoa, that's totally a BFP! If you lived near me I would totally drive a HPT to your house right now!!!!!!!!!!!

Kristina, Bride and Jess... It's your turn next for an BFP!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

BTW girls, I need a favor... I hate that I am not calling you guys by your first names. I am also bad at remembering names and I know you guys posted this before but I frankly can't go back reading 300+ pages to find it. Can I get your names again please??

Let me officially introduce myself... My name is May. Nice to meet you! :flower:


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks girls....I found an hpt :) I will take it when OH isn't paying attention hahah I'm trying to wait til morning as it will be more accurate I think I'm nervous it will be negative lol 
Thanks so much for all your guys support I would have burst not brig able to talk to anyone abt it :) 
May, my name is Emily :)


----------



## Jessica28

Three - Wish you a healthy and happy 9 months and I hope the rest of us are not far behind!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

threemakefive said:


> Thanks girls....I found an hpt :) I will take it when OH isn't paying attention hahah I'm trying to wait til morning as it will be more accurate I think I'm nervous it will be negative lol
> Thanks so much for all your guys support I would have burst not brig able to talk to anyone abt it :)
> May, my name is Emily :)

Hi Emily! I know this is a bit early but I am confident in your BFP! I must know what days you BD'ed and O'ed this cycle??? Did you temp? If so, can I see your chart?


----------



## Hayaddie

Hi May! I'm Haley! 

Emily.... Don't you need to pee... Right nowwwwwwww :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am so determined to remember everyone's names that I have created a bnb note file on my ipad so I can study it. Lol!

Hi Haley!


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks for the confidence guys....I hope its true bfp :) 

Well I did opks from cd 8 til cd 28 when I ran out..we bd every other day until cd 30 then not again til cd 35 then every other day...today is cd 45.....my cycle is so off but I had ewcm on cd 31. Oh I hope this is my bfp :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hiii May!!! Im Jaime!!!!!!

Gemma, its called Mother to be tea by Yogi. Its for pregnant women but i read that the herbs in it are good for ur uterus. It doesnt contain vitex. Btw, i hope those pinches are a beanie!!!!!

Emily, i cant wait til morning. Sooo excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Hiii May!!! Im Jaime!!!!!!
> 
> Gemma, its called Mother to be tea by Yogi. Its for pregnant women but i read that the herbs in it are good for ur uterus. It doesnt contain vitex. Btw, i hope those pinches are a beanie!!!!!
> 
> Emily, i cant wait til morning. Sooo excited for you!!!!!!

Hi May. My name is Lisa. Nice to meet you!

Ohh Jaime - I love that tea. I have it as well. I <3 Yogi teas. They are one of my fav. I drink their Green Tea Decaf all the time! I have about 6 different boxes of their teas in my cupboard. I am kinda a tea-a-holic!! :coffee:

So I totally just booked planes tickets for hubby and I to go to NJ/NYC the week before my would be due date. If I don't get my BFP then it can keep my mind off things. Ya know? But super excited and can't wait to go.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Hiii May!!! Im Jaime!!!!!!
> 
> Gemma, its called Mother to be tea by Yogi. Its for pregnant women but i read that the herbs in it are good for ur uterus. It doesnt contain vitex. Btw, i hope those pinches are a beanie!!!!!
> 
> Emily, i cant wait til morning. Sooo excited for you!!!!!!
> 
> Hi May. My name is Lisa. Nice to meet you!
> 
> Ohh Jaime - I love that tea. I have it as well. I <3 Yogi teas. They are one of my fav. I drink their Green Tea Decaf all the time! I have about 6 different boxes of their teas in my cupboard. I am kinda a tea-a-holic!! :coffee:
> 
> So I totally just booked planes tickets for hubby and I to go to NJ/NYC the week before my would be due date. If I don't get my BFP then it can keep my mind off things. Ya know? But super excited and can't wait to go.Click to expand...

U can come visit meee!!!!! Hehehehehe!!!!!! Whatcha got planned??


----------



## threemakefive

Bfn ..... Just a random blue dye test I saw in the back of the drawer...I really think I got a nasty evap earlier...but no sign of af so just hanging out waiting :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Bfn ..... Just a random blue dye test I saw in the back of the drawer...I really think I got a nasty evap earlier...but no sign of af so just hanging out waiting :)

Wait.....what?!?!??!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Took another and its a bfn....


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Took another and its a bfn....

Omgggg wtffff?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Took another and its a bfn....
> 
> Omgggg wtffff?!?!?!?!?!?!Click to expand...

Ya I know right!?!??!?!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Took another and its a bfn....
> 
> Omgggg wtffff?!?!?!?!?!?!Click to expand...

Ya I know right!?!??!?!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Took another and its a bfn....
> 
> Omgggg wtffff?!?!?!?!?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Ya I know right!?!??!?!Click to expand...

Are u sure???????


----------



## threemakefive

The lines don't lie lol


----------



## jrowenj

They obviously lieeeeee!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Lol I hope so haha maybe wait a few days....Idk


----------



## Bride2b

Wait for FMU Emily,keeping my fingers crossed for you hun xx

May, I'm Gemma x

Jaime the tea sounds good! I LOVE tea,I'd chose it anyday over alcohol!!!! I'm such a granny!! 

I got a bit of a temp rise,just gotta hope it keeps going up!

I might be MIA the next few days as its my best friends wedding in 2 days & we have LOADs to do in these 2 days before hand! It's very exciting & it will occupy me in these last few days before AF is due!x


----------



## auntylolo

Emily you are sending me crazy here! I would've swore that was a bfp, are you up yet today?:haha:
May, I'm Laura :hi:
Gemma, chart's looking good, implant dip yesterday maybe? When will you test? I vote for Friday:thumbup:


----------



## Bride2b

Well Laura AF should be here Friday,can't test before even if I could as will be staying at the hotel for the wedding tomorrow night,just hope my temp keeps rising!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Emily can't belive it!! i know you're getting a bfp hold off for a couple more days!!

So girls here he/she is!! looking like a real little person now! i think we'll be booking a private scan in a few weeks too the NHS just pull you in and push you out as fast as they can and i know DH really wanted to see bubba move but he/she wasn't having any of it!

We still haven't heard the HB which is a little annoying.

Any guesses girls! what do we think bubba is a girl or a boy!
 



Attached Files:







404.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Emily can't belive it!! i know you're getting a bfp hold off for a couple more days!!
> 
> So girls here he/she is!! looking like a real little person now! i think we'll be booking a private scan in a few weeks too the NHS just pull you in and push you out as fast as they can and i know DH really wanted to see bubba move but he/she wasn't having any of it!
> 
> We still haven't heard the HB which is a little annoying.
> 
> Any guesses girls! what do we think bubba is a girl or a boy!

Awwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!! I say a boy!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Bev- too cute!!! I say a boy too! I want one of those!


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks girls I am Gunna give it a week see what happens :)

Bev baby is so cute :) I am thinking girl for you :) any names yet? And are u Gunna find out the sex when u can?


----------



## jrowenj

Laura, when is your vegas trip?!

Gemma, a night out at a wedding sounds great!!! Whats ur dress look like??

May, i am so lost with everyones cycles. How manydpo are u

I am 2 days from smep!!!!!!!!!!! Hope my opks are here soon!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Thanks girls I am Gunna give it a week see what happens :)
> 
> Bev baby is so cute :) I am thinking girl for you :) any names yet? And are u Gunna find out the sex when u can?

How are you so relaxed......


----------



## BeverleyLN

We're trying to hold out for a surprise but who knows when the tech says do you want to know what it is!! It will be James for a boy and Sophia for a girl


----------



## jrowenj

Can we call ur aby Japhia ?!


----------



## Hayaddie

Aww Bev! I think it's a boy!


----------



## snowflakes120

Just popping in to say HI!! SMEP'ers are no long allowed to take BLUE DYE tests! Ever again! Just sayin! 

Emily - That is one nasty evap if I ever saw one! I swear it was a BFP!! 

Bev - Nice scan! I say GIRL! Just bc everyone else says BOY!

Gemma - Great raise girl! I love it! Can't wait for you to test!

Krystina - How about you? Did you test yet? Do it! Do it!

Jaime - We just have a yankees game planned so far. And to of course see my BFF - she lives in NJ!

Nada going on with me. In a blah kinda mood!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Just popping in to say HI!! SMEP'ers are no long allowed to take BLUE DYE tests! Ever again! Just sayin!
> 
> Emily - That is one nasty evap if I ever saw one! I swear it was a BFP!!
> 
> Bev - Nice scan! I say GIRL! Just bc everyone else says BOY!
> 
> Gemma - Great raise girl! I love it! Can't wait for you to test!
> 
> Krystina - How about you? Did you test yet? Do it! Do it!
> 
> Jaime - We just have a yankees game planned so far. And to of course see my BFF - she lives in NJ!
> 
> Nada going on with me. In a blah kinda mood!!

Awesome!!!! Where in nj?!?! Maybe ishould talk dh into taking me away too.... my would have been due date is on his bday... ughhhhh


----------



## auntylolo

Still 6 weeks to wait til Vegas, but I'm ok with that cos I need to get my finger out and send off for a new passport:dohh:

Anyone else having crazy weather? Last week here was beautiful, proper sunbathing weather, and now it's snowing!:xmas7:


----------



## jrowenj

auntylolo said:


> Still 6 weeks to wait til Vegas, but I'm ok with that cos I need to get my finger out and send off for a new passport:dohh:
> 
> Anyone else having crazy weather? Last week here was beautiful, proper sunbathing weather, and now it's snowing!:xmas7:

Omg, snow?! Its been kinda whacky here. One day its 70 the net its 45...so weird! Bring on summer!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Good Morning ladies :) Can we quickly play the name game? What's everyones name? I am Krystina :) 

So much happens so quickly on this thread!!!

Three- :happydance:

Jrow- what CD do you start your OPK's? 10? 

Auntyloo- Vegas is our spot! Which hotel are yall stayin at?

Snow- Are you ready to get you BD'ing on????

Bev- I love the name Sophia, so pretty. Have you looked at the chinese geneder calendar? Its worked with most of my friends.

Bam- how's it going? are you feeling better?

AFM, I am unusually calm for knowin AF will be here today. Yesterday after the BFN I was a little bummed but then I thought to myself, not only did I O this cycle but I O'd with more that one egg! I know we will be preggers soon. I am also looksing forward to Atlantic City on Thursday :)


----------



## Jessica28

3 months ago today I lost my precious baby.
Since I didn't get a positive opk at all I don't even really know if I even Oed.
I am hoping for my cheapies to come in time for next cycle so I can test more than once a day and hopefully I will detect O this time.

I am 9dpo today but no symptoms, no temp drop or spike... just feeling especially fat today....


----------



## BeverleyLN

yes tried them but they vary i get girl with some and boy with others?!?

i still deep down think girl but i think it's because i like looking at all the pretty girlie stuff!


----------



## auntylolo

krystinab said:


> Good Morning ladies :) Can we quickly play the name game? What's everyones name? I am Krystina :)
> 
> So much happens so quickly on this thread!!!
> 
> Three- :happydance:
> 
> Jrow- what CD do you start your OPK's? 10?
> 
> Auntyloo- Vegas is our spot! Which hotel are yall stayin at?
> 
> Snow- Are you ready to get you BD'ing on????
> 
> Bev- I love the name Sophia, so pretty. Have you looked at the chinese geneder calendar? Its worked with most of my friends.
> 
> Bam- how's it going? are you feeling better?
> 
> AFM, I am unusually calm for knowin AF will be here today. Yesterday after the BFN I was a little bummed but then I thought to myself, not only did I O this cycle but I O'd with more that one egg! I know we will be preggers soon. I am also looksing forward to Atlantic City on Thursday :)

We're staying at the Flamingo. I seriously can't wait to do some shopping and go to margaritaville, I just hope I can get a non-alcoholic magarita:wacko:


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina - I am happy to hear that you are staying positive and focusing on the fact that you had a great cycle and O'ed twice! I have a feeling you are going to be preggo very soon!!!!! Where are you staying in AC?? What ya got planned??? Wave to me from your room hehehe!!! Are you going to check out the new Revel Hotel?! I will be starting my OPKs on cd 9. I bought a 20 pack of cheapies!

Jessica :hugs: sorry that today is the 3 month anniversary... Also, don't count yourself out regarding O'ing. Sometimes we just miss the surge. When I got my BFP in AUgust, I NEVER had a positive on the OPK, but i obviously O'ed!!! How long before you think you are going to cave and test??

Bev - I hear ya on the cute girl stuff! I had to go shopping for my friend's new baby which is a girl and the outfits are SOOO STINKIN CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

auntylolo said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies :) Can we quickly play the name game? What's everyones name? I am Krystina :)
> 
> So much happens so quickly on this thread!!!
> 
> Three- :happydance:
> 
> Jrow- what CD do you start your OPK's? 10?
> 
> Auntyloo- Vegas is our spot! Which hotel are yall stayin at?
> 
> Snow- Are you ready to get you BD'ing on????
> 
> Bev- I love the name Sophia, so pretty. Have you looked at the chinese geneder calendar? Its worked with most of my friends.
> 
> Bam- how's it going? are you feeling better?
> 
> AFM, I am unusually calm for knowin AF will be here today. Yesterday after the BFN I was a little bummed but then I thought to myself, not only did I O this cycle but I O'd with more that one egg! I know we will be preggers soon. I am also looksing forward to Atlantic City on Thursday :)
> 
> We're staying at the Flamingo. I seriously can't wait to do some shopping and go to margaritaville, I just hope I can get a non-alcoholic magarita:wacko:Click to expand...

You are gonna have so much fun!!! When we decided in August that we were going to start to have kids, we went to Cabo as a "last vacay before children!" Ahhh I wanna go away again so badly!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

jrowenj said:


> Krystina - I am happy to hear that you are staying positive and focusing on the fact that you had a great cycle and O'ed twice! I have a feeling you are going to be preggo very soon!!!!! Where are you staying in AC?? What ya got planned??? Wave to me from your room hehehe!!! Are you going to check out the new Revel Hotel?! I will be starting my OPKs on cd 9. I bought a 20 pack of cheapies!
> 
> Jessica :hugs: sorry that today is the 3 month anniversary... Also, don't count yourself out regarding O'ing. Sometimes we just miss the surge. When I got my BFP in AUgust, I NEVER had a positive on the OPK, but i obviously O'ed!!! How long before you think you are going to cave and test??
> 
> Bev - I hear ya on the cute girl stuff! I had to go shopping for my friend's new baby which is a girl and the outfits are SOOO STINKIN CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AF is due Sunday or Monday at the lastest and I only have one test so I am going to try and wait it until until Monday!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Krystina - I am happy to hear that you are staying positive and focusing on the fact that you had a great cycle and O'ed twice! I have a feeling you are going to be preggo very soon!!!!! Where are you staying in AC?? What ya got planned??? Wave to me from your room hehehe!!! Are you going to check out the new Revel Hotel?! I will be starting my OPKs on cd 9. I bought a 20 pack of cheapies!
> 
> Jessica :hugs: sorry that today is the 3 month anniversary... Also, don't count yourself out regarding O'ing. Sometimes we just miss the surge. When I got my BFP in AUgust, I NEVER had a positive on the OPK, but i obviously O'ed!!! How long before you think you are going to cave and test??
> 
> Bev - I hear ya on the cute girl stuff! I had to go shopping for my friend's new baby which is a girl and the outfits are SOOO STINKIN CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AF is due Sunday or Monday at the lastest and I only have one test so I am going to try and wait it until until Monday!Click to expand...

:dust:


----------



## Hayaddie

You guys are making me want to take a vacation sooooo bad! Even though we went to Vegas in October, now I want somewhere tropical!


----------



## snowflakes120

Boo Krystina on the BFN yesterday. I totally missed your post. Sorry huns. 

Jess - Hugs hun. I am like 99.99% sure that you OV'd. You chart shows a shift in temperature indicating OV. OPK's don't tell you if you OV - they tell you if you have a LH surge. You just may have a short LH surge and that is why you missed your positive OPK. Girls can have LH surges and get a positive OPK but not OV at all. That's why charting is better than using OPK's. Bc charting and ultrasound are basically the only way to know if you are Ovulating. 

I too feel fat today. I think the only side effect I got from the medicine was bloat. Awesome. I feel like a heffer! 

Gemma - It's been consistently in the low 80's. Spring is def here. But then again I am in the South.

Jaime - My friend lives in Bridgewater. You should totally go on vaca!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Boo Krystina on the BFN yesterday. I totally missed your post. Sorry huns.
> 
> Jess - Hugs hun. I am like 99.99% sure that you OV'd. You chart shows a shift in temperature indicating OV. OPK's don't tell you if you OV - they tell you if you have a LH surge. You just may have a short LH surge and that is why you missed your positive OPK. Girls can have LH surges and get a positive OPK but not OV at all. That's why charting is better than using OPK's. Bc charting and ultrasound are basically the only way to know if you are Ovulating.
> 
> I too feel fat today. I think the only side effect I got from the medicine was bloat. Awesome. I feel like a heffer!
> 
> Gemma - It's been consistently in the low 80's. Spring is def here. But then again I am in the South.
> 
> Jaime - My friend lives in Bridgewater. You should totally go on vaca!!

My husband's dad and brother just moved to NC, so maybe I can talk him into taking a road trip/mini vacay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Jamie - we're staying at Cesar's. I hope we hit for some big money...I plan on doing some serious shopping while I am there :) I will def wave at you from the hotel!!

Auntylolo- You should be able to get a virgin margarita! Make sure you check out the city center. Its fab!!

Snow- thanks girl! Has the clomid given you any SE yet?

Bev- weird, I like the ones where you enter in the info and it spits out what you will have. You can always do the needle on a string gender test :)

Jess- I am sorry youre feeling down :hugs:

AFM- the spotting has commenced...


----------



## krystinab

just seeing if my new ticker works.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thinking boy girls! I SWEAR I can see a little winkie!


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhh Krystina! Sounds fun! I love Ceasars!!!! Hope you have better luck than I did!!!! We ate at Ceasars Pier at Buddakan. YUMMM!!!!

Bev, lmao! I think I see a winkie too! hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Ps. I may DIE if i dont see this movie... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGW...oref=https://www.facebook.com/&has_verified=1


----------



## Jessica28

snowflakes120 said:


> Boo Krystina on the BFN yesterday. I totally missed your post. Sorry huns.
> 
> Jess - Hugs hun. I am like 99.99% sure that you OV'd. You chart shows a shift in temperature indicating OV. OPK's don't tell you if you OV - they tell you if you have a LH surge. You just may have a short LH surge and that is why you missed your positive OPK. Girls can have LH surges and get a positive OPK but not OV at all. That's why charting is better than using OPK's. Bc charting and ultrasound are basically the only way to know if you are Ovulating.
> 
> I too feel fat today. I think the only side effect I got from the medicine was bloat. Awesome. I feel like a heffer!
> 
> Gemma - It's been consistently in the low 80's. Spring is def here. But then again I am in the South.
> 
> Jaime - My friend lives in Bridgewater. You should totally go on vaca!!

Thanks! That makes me feel a little better about everything! 

It is freezing here. Everything was frosted over again this morning. I look forward to the warmer weather if it ever comes!


----------



## snowflakes120

Bev - I totally see a winkie now! I change my mind. BOY! What do the Chinese calendars say for you?

Jaime - That looks hilarous!

Krystina - No side effects what so ever. Totally bizarre. I hope it's even working for me. I am totally bloated today and thats it so far!

Jess - I see you are Canada! Where abouts are you? I grew up right on the NY/Canada Border!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa, did u start ur bd session?!?!?!


----------



## Hayaddie

Bahahahahahaha that movie looks amazing!! And Bev I see a winker!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Lisa, did u start ur bd session?!?!?!

We started last night! And TMI... man it was gooooooodddddd!!! :thumbup:

What aabout you?? When u starting??


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, did u start ur bd session?!?!?!
> 
> We started last night! And TMI... man it was gooooooodddddd!!! :thumbup:
> 
> What aabout you?? When u starting??Click to expand...

Va va voooommmm!!! We are only on day 6 :wacko:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi everyone! On my lunch break here just lurking. So much as happened since this morning! I need to go back and read some of your posts!

AFM - 6 DPO today. Slight temp drop for me this morning. I woke up feeling not so confident like I am out this cycle. I just want to test already!

I am having very light cramps like AF is coming. I bet it is. Uterus feels kind of heavy and bloated. 

Next weekend we are going away to a theme park in CT with my DH's nephew/niece... I have to test before we leave on Friday so that I know if I should get on the rides. I should be at 14/15 DPO. That is if AF doesn't get me first!


----------



## snowflakes120

Anyone watch the show: Guiliana and Bill? The season premiere is on tonight. I give that girl sooooo much credit for all shes been through with the Infertility, IVF's, Miscarriage & Breast cancer!! And to do it all publically too. Wow! 

Jaime - 2 more days for you!!!

May - Ohhh theme park sounds like fun but I bet a BFP be better!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Anyone watch the show: Guiliana and Bill? The season premiere is on tonight. I give that girl sooooo much credit for all shes been through with the Infertility, IVF's, Miscarriage & Breast cancer!! And to do it all publically too. Wow!
> 
> Jaime - 2 more days for you!!!
> 
> May - Ohhh theme park sounds like fun but I bet a BFP be better!!

Yesssss. I re watched some on sat and was crying my eyes out.. im dvring it 2 night!!!!! My husband loves the show too esp after losing our baby and struggling to conceive. Tonight should be a tear jerker for sure


----------



## Jessica28

Sounds like a show I'd like to watch!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone watch the show: Guiliana and Bill? The season premiere is on tonight. I give that girl sooooo much credit for all shes been through with the Infertility, IVF's, Miscarriage & Breast cancer!! And to do it all publically too. Wow!
> 
> Jaime - 2 more days for you!!!
> 
> May - Ohhh theme park sounds like fun but I bet a BFP be better!!
> 
> Yesssss. I re watched some on sat and was crying my eyes out.. im dvring it 2 night!!!!! My husband loves the show too esp after losing our baby and struggling to conceive. Tonight should be a tear jerker for sureClick to expand...

Yea. I was re-watching it on Sat too and hubs was in the dining room studying and overheard what they were saying about the Miscarriage. He says to me "well, all of that sounds familiar!!"

Jess - It's on the Style Network @8pm est. tonight.


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls I am Gunna give it a week see what happens :)
> 
> Bev baby is so cute :) I am thinking girl for you :) any names yet? And are u Gunna find out the sex when u can?
> 
> How are you so relaxed......Click to expand...

LOL Well, I have just been this way for a few weeks lol I am over the trying real hard part...Im just gunna wait for AF then this month I am just gunna go with the flow, of course I am still staying in our smep group even if im not smeping this month :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls I am Gunna give it a week see what happens :)
> 
> Bev baby is so cute :) I am thinking girl for you :) any names yet? And are u Gunna find out the sex when u can?
> 
> How are you so relaxed......Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Well, I have just been this way for a few weeks lol I am over the trying real hard part...Im just gunna wait for AF then this month I am just gunna go with the flow, of course I am still staying in our smep group even if im not smeping this month :)Click to expand...

Good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Love Guiliana and Bill!!!! Will be watching it tonight! They are so funny and cute together!


----------



## Hayaddie

I just got done watching and I cried the whole hour! I love them!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

snowflakes120 said:


> May - Ohhh theme park sounds like fun but I bet a BFP be better!!

A BFP would totally be better... DH can't stop asking when we'll find out. I said next week! Then he said "what if we are"? I guess he is as nervous about being a parent as I am. Lol


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls - sorry ive been mia!

bev - nice pic.......i vote boy......go team james!

three - so your not out yet right? im confused?!?

jaime - i finally am spelling your name right......how the heck are you! i so wanna vaca where your live.......the weather here suck ass!

may - im amy! hiiii!!!!

afm - oh just really hangin out this month.....not trying to do anything but have hot sex with my husband at random times.......not testing at all or preseed. but im gonna say ive been seriously crampy off and on the last few days......working on new zumba songs and putting my garage together for a small workout group.......so freaking excited!

all the preggo girls are getting so far along.....how awesome is that!?!


----------



## BeverleyLN

girls if we weren't oceans apart how fun would a SMEP zumba group be!!!

Krystina did AF turn up full flow??

May I'm Bev ofcourse any symptoms?

Three any symptoms!!!

Amy i do feel like i'm getting somewhere!! im so not visably pregnant though that little bump i had has shrunk back a little and i've only put on 2 pounds! as of the past 2 days i can feel the top of my uterus which is cool.... i'd like a bump but do feel grateful that i'm smaller atm both my mother and mil gained like 56 pounds when PG and they were both teeny tiny before! my mum was like a UK size 6 and went up to a UK size 18!! Hope i follow her for her quick and not too painful labour and no stretch marks!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Amy - Hi! I would totally take your Zumba class I I was near!

Bev - My symptoms have been slight twinges and pulls on my left. Then last might I had some serious AF-like cramping and felt bloated. Extreme sleepiness the last 4 days. Some scratchy throat yesterday. But now NOTHING! I think I am just imagining it. My temp stayed high this morning but not sure if that's good or bad. Hope you are feeling well in your awesome pregnancy!


----------



## BeverleyLN

I had a sore throat with my angel baby and swollen glands too.... Didn't have a sore throat this time but did get the swollen glands


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG. Did I really already freaking ovulate??!! Why has my temp been way up the past 2 days. If I did OV on Monday (freaking CD9!!!) we only got one shot that night. That sucks. I really hope the Clomid is just messing with my temps. I guess I have to wait and see what tomorrow's temp brings. Any guessing by checking out my chart??!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Wow snow! Talk about unexpected!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - Checked out your chart. It's hard to tell until a few more temps... hmmm.... I think the meds are messing with ya! I hope so, at least!!!


----------



## jrowenj

OMG, AMY! How the HELL are about to enter your TWW?! I feel like the days are cruisin by over here... that is until my tww comes and then the days will be frozen...

Got my OPKs today and Hubbys fertility vitamins!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Jess - Sorry about AF coming.... don't think negative!!!

AFM- CD8 and my hubby and I got it on like donkey kong this morning! Not that I am too excited about it since I am not in my fertile period yet, but we havent made boom boom in a while so it was good to get those toxins out and start fresh for the fertile week!!!

This damn pregnancy tea says to drink 3-4 cups a damn day... and I HAVE been! Holy shizer! DH started his fertilaid last night too!

Going to see Titanic at the theatre with girlfriends tonight : ) I think I was like 15 when that movie came out! OMG... I am gettin OLD!


----------



## Jessica28

Well, so far only pink spotting when I wipe...a little on a panty liner. Guessing tomorrow will be CD 1. My temp didn't drop much like I thought it would though.


----------



## Jessica28

jrowenj said:


> Jess - Sorry about AF coming.... don't think negative!!!
> 
> AFM- CD8 and my hubby and I got it on like donkey kong this morning! Not that I am too excited about it since I am not in my fertile period yet, but we havent made boom boom in a while so it was good to get those toxins out and start fresh for the fertile week!!!
> 
> This damn pregnancy tea says to drink 3-4 cups a damn day... and I HAVE been! Holy shizer! DH started his fertilaid last night too!
> 
> Going to see Titanic at the theatre with girlfriends tonight : ) I think I was like 15 when that movie came out! OMG... I am gettin OLD!

Thanks! Looks like I have a short LP though....will that prevent me from getting pregnant? It awful, but I never knew much about this until I joined here! I guess I am lucky we dtd last night...probably going to be a week or more before dtd again. Damn Af. SMEPing again this cycle...Hope my IC come soon too.

How's the pregnancy tea? Is it loose or does it come in a teabag? I would probably try it but I don't think I could be bothered with loose tea.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - woohoo for boom boom time! I can't believe you are starting SMEP already! I am still stuck in my TWW with nothing but a bit depressed.

Jess - at least you don't have to wonder and symptom spot anymore. I just wish either AF will come or a BFP! TWW is the worst!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Has this ever happened to you?

So we are smack dab in the middle of baby making week. We were BD last night and immediately afterward I was doubled over in pain. He was afraid that he had hurt me but I assured him that was not it. I was cramping from my ovary area all the way to my ass. Even my ribs hurt. It got to the point I was shaking and could not breathe because it hurt so bad. MrJ ran me a hot bath ( which I have a question about that too) and I got in nd the pain went away instantly and I fell into a deep sleep in the tub less than 5 minutes later. He said that I was in there farting up a storm which I do not remember but I was burping a lot as I was getting dressed for bed after the bath nap. I went to bed with a heating ad on my stomach and "blew it up all night" and woke up with the strong urge to go to the bathroom so I am pretty sure it was all GAS! I have never ha anything remotely close to this happen so I was wondering if anyone else had?

Second question- we BD with preseed last night nd then 20-25 minutes later I got into the hot bath. Did my gassy ass ruin any chance for baby magic last night? Did I wait long enough to give sperm a chance to meet egg?


----------



## snowflakes120

Mrsj - That is some aweful gas you got there girl! Go and stock up on Gas-x. As for the bath, I am sure you are fine. It's hot tubs that are bad!

OMG. I want to be home with hubby right now. I am having major OV pains. Pretty sure I am OVing right now. I don't want to be sitting here at work thinking about this! I want to be home BDing and catching that Easter Egg!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Mrsj - That is some aweful gas you got there girl! Go and stock up on Gas-x. As for the bath, I am sure you are fine. It's hot tubs that are bad!
> 
> OMG. I want to be home with hubby right now. I am having major OV pains. Pretty sure I am OVing right now. I don't want to be sitting here at work thinking about this! I want to be home BDing and catching that Easter Egg!!

Well my water is pretty stinking hot...


Easter egg! :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

Jess - the tea I drink it bagged tea not loose leaf! No way would i be making 4 cups a day!!

JoAnna - Ummm what the FUCK did you eat for dinner last night?!?!?! :rofl: You were in a farting coma?!?!?! I don't think the bath should be bad. 

Lisa - i LOVE the term Easter Egg!! OMG I hope we get preggo this month and we can say that!!!!! hehehehehe!!!

May - ughhh......... your cycle is taking soooo longggggg.... :test:

AFM - on my way to take a brisk walk and then go to see Titanic with the gals! I have off tomorrow and can't wait to lay around all day! Oh, and make boom boom of course!!!! I am hoping I get pregnant this month because Hubbys bday is May 4th and if I find out I am pregnant I am going to keep it a secret and tell him on his bday!!!!

Anyone have any traditional recipes they are making for Easter? I would love some ideas!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Girls, I need a helping hand analyzing my TWW symptoms:

1. I had a very uneventful day until about 6pm when I went to pee... I saw something brown on my TP when I wiped. It was just a thin line about an inch long. It is not creamy or slippery. I can't tell if it was the TP, the color of my urine or just my imagination.

2. Then at about 7pm as I was cleaning up my operatory at work, I felt so nauseous after smelling the cleaning product which is unusual because I use it everyday. It actually made me gag and I almost threw up.

3. On my ride home, I had sharp pinches in my tummy. It's not painful but feels prickly all over near my belly button.

I am 7-8 DPO but I am really tempted to test already. Need to know so I don't over-analyze everything!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Jess - the tea I drink it bagged tea not loose leaf! No way would i be making 4 cups a day!!
> 
> JoAnna - Ummm what the FUCK did you eat for dinner last night?!?!?! :rofl: You were in a farting coma?!?!?! I don't think the bath should be bad.
> 
> Lisa - i LOVE the term Easter Egg!! OMG I hope we get preggo this month and we can say that!!!!! hehehehehe!!!
> 
> May - ughhh......... your cycle is taking soooo longggggg.... :test:
> 
> AFM - on my way to take a brisk walk and then go to see Titanic with the gals! I have off tomorrow and can't wait to lay around all day! Oh, and make boom boom of course!!!! I am hoping I get pregnant this month because Hubbys bday is May 4th and if I find out I am pregnant I am going to keep it a secret and tell him on his bday!!!!
> 
> Anyone have any traditional recipes they are making for Easter? I would love some ideas!!


We had pizza! It was ridamndiculous. I hope you get your Easter egg! Lol

I am making fried okra salad. I am southern!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Girls, I need a helping hand analyzing my TWW symptoms:
> 
> 1. I had a very uneventful day until about 6pm when I went to pee... I saw something brown on my TP when I wiped. It was just a thin line about an inch long. It is not creamy or slippery. I can't tell if it was the TP, the color of my urine or just my imagination.
> 
> 2. Then at about 7pm as I was cleaning up my operatory at work, I felt so nauseous after smelling the cleaning product which is unusual because I use it everyday. It actually made me gag and I almost threw up.
> 
> 3. On my ride home, I had sharp pinches in my tummy. It's not painful but feels prickly all over near my belly button.
> 
> I am 7-8 DPO but I am really tempted to test already. Need to know so I don't over-analyze everything!

My expert opinion is youre preggo....but i think everyone is always preggo!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Whyyyyyyy do i have ewcm on cd 9?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Jessica28

BamBam - You just might have caught the egg!

Yesterday, I was spotting and today it is only there, very light, when I wipe. I am guessiing it is gearing up for a heavy flow...so should I count today as light on FF? My temp dropped down also...so I really want to count today as CD 1 lol


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime & Jess - I so wish you are right!

I felt nauseous all of last night but maybe it was this green tea I was drinking. I also have this sore throat for about 2 days. Then my uterus started feeling really bloated especially everytime I lay in my side I can kind of feel my uterus feeling funny. Now I am thinking maybe it's AF coming!

I had a slight temp drop this morning. I think I might be out this cycle. My symptoms are starting to look more like AF.


----------



## Bride2b

Well ladies the witch arrived! This means no BFP before my due date in 2 weeks, so I am bummed! I didnt have any feelings that I was preggers so I wasnt too upset when af arrived as I knew it would. Next month I will smep again but start later I think, I will probably start on my first high day on CBFM as I dont want it to turn into a chore & I need to make sure I dtd for between the peaks & until the monitor goes back to low. I am not going to take soy as I dont want to do it for another month as it can cause cysts. I only used it for 2 cycles last year & then stopped and got my BFP.

I am so god damn tired today that my brain isnt really working very well so I probably make no sense & cant remember what I have read. I had my best friends wedding yesterday & it has been chaos these last few days with trying to get everything ready! It was an amazing day & she seemed so happy! I'm not crapping myself as its my turn next!!! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

May, don't get discouraged!!

Gemma - sorry that you didn't get your bfp : ( sounds like you're handling it well.


----------



## mrsjoannak

This week is O week. Should be either 5,6,or 7th. MrJ has had stomach problems all week so we did not bd last night. We have not been following smep this week we bd Sunday Tuesday and Wednesday. I am now stressing a bit that I did not tell him to suck it up and just do me last night. We are plannig on bd tonight tomorrow and Sunday. 

I have not had my normal O pains. I did last Sunday I think but that was it. If that was O day then we had smep schedule the week before. 

I said I was going to keep it together over here and just be relaxed about everything... BUT I AM LOSING IT PEOPLE!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I caved and took a cheapie HPT at 9DPO today... Of course it was a BFN! What did I really expect anyway?

More AF like cramping now. My shortest cycle was 33 days so if I was to have the same 33 day cycle this month, then AF should be here Tuesday. I am going to try and hold out till then to test again if AF doesn't get me.

It's only been a few weeks since my last BFN last cycle and this feeling of let down feels completely new and heart wrenching every time. I want to be hopeful for myself but it's so hard. Even harder when DH whispered to me "I think we did it this month" last night and I know it's probably not true.

GL to everyone in the SMEP and TWW.


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I caved and took a cheapie HPT at 9DPO today... Of course it was a BFN! What did I really expect anyway?
> 
> More AF like cramping now. My shortest cycle was 33 days so if I was to have the same 33 day cycle this month, then AF should be here Tuesday. I am going to try and hold out till then to test again if AF doesn't get me.
> 
> It's only been a few weeks since my last BFN last cycle and this feeling of let down feels completely new and heart wrenching every time. I want to be hopeful for myself but it's so hard. Even harder when DH whispered to me "I think we did it this month" last night and I know it's probably not true.
> 
> GL to everyone in the SMEP and TWW.

I hear ya...... i always feel like im gonna handle it ok and then i break down every month... my hubby says stuff like that to me every month and god bless him he thinks its positive but it makes me feel bad when im not


----------



## snowflakes120

Bride - So sorry AF came. Hugs hun. Sounds like you were busy enough to keep your mind off things though.

Jess - Day 1 the 1st day you need a tampon or a pad.

Bam Bam - I always try to stay so strong but as soon as I see that blank test - I'm completely crushed every time.

Mrsj - You need to get your man to bed girl!

Soooo I a hosting Easter (and every holiday at that!) and still don't have a menu planned and no food in the house. I am usually on top of this kinda stuff. I love to entertain but I honestly don't have any sort of excitment towards this Easter for some reason. I really could care less at this point. I need to get on with this.

Now. I need opinions. Should we BD today? I got my + opk today. I think I'm going to OV either today or tomorrow. I feel today is a bit of an important day but my every 36 hours thing has us skipping today. I feel if I OV today then I need to BD but if I don't OV til Saturday then I can miss today. Ehhhhhh!! Help!!! Tell me what to do because I am the most indecisive person known to man!!! Yes or No???


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - I DEFINITELY think you should BD!!!!!! NO doubt in my mind!!!!!!!

PS. I had a dream that you were pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

I think you should BD too Lisa. I'd maybe do it every 24 hours for a few days now you've got your positive :)


----------



## jrowenj

Shelli - Almost in your second trimester!!!! How ya doin?!


----------



## shellideaks

I know, actually feels like it's gone quite quickly now I'm nearly there! I'm really good, sickness has pretty much subsided and I'm not as tired these days. I'm in work tomorrow for 8 hours then off for 4 days and then it's my scan :D Honestly can't wait for 5pm tomorrow lol. 

How are you? x


----------



## jrowenj

Glad you're feeling better! 4 days off will be very nice!!! Can't wait til you get your scan!

I am doing well... Looking forward to the weekend : )


----------



## shellideaks

It will, work has been pretty rubbish this week. Lots of problems with home deliveries = very angry customers shouting at me :( I'm hoping by the time I come back in next Thursday, it's all sorted lol. Me either, I shall post it on here asap after it's done!

Good good, I presume you're SMEP'ing by now? :D


----------



## jrowenj

Yup! I actually think we may just do the deed every damn day! hahahaha!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Lol why not! I can't even remember the last time I did it, honestly can't be bothered :p


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Lol why not! I can't even remember the last time I did it, honestly can't be bothered :p

hahhaha!!! Any teeny baby bump yet???


----------



## shellideaks

Not really. I already had a tummy before I got PG so I just look a little fatter at the moment :rofl:


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Yup! I actually think we may just do the deed every damn day! hahahaha!!!

That what we did!! Cant miss it that way! :sex:


----------



## jrowenj

Haley, how many days before O did u start bding every day?


----------



## snowflakes120

Tahnks for the advice gals. We are going out for Sushi - I'm praying it'll be the last time I eat any for 9 months!! THEN I plan on attacking my hubby in the bed when we get home!!

Jrow - Hope your dream of me comes true!! That would be awesome!! 

P.S. Check out my siggy!! I added y'all!! xoxo!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Yup! I actually think we may just do the deed every damn day! hahahaha!!!
> 
> That what we did!! Cant miss it that way! :sex:Click to expand...

Same here go for it!! And I started 2 days before


----------



## Hayaddie

I started CD 10


----------



## jrowenj

Last month I didn't O til cd 16... That's a LOTTA sex!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Last month I didn't O til cd 16... That's a LOTTA sex!

 I hear ya! I have the longest cycle in the whole world. So I O around cd27... We start off all happy and loving and then the next week it is starting to become a chore. By the 3rd week we are both pretending to want it and secretly wanting to punch the other in the face. :dohh:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

BFN yesterday and today. I give up! AF come and get me!


----------



## Jessica28

AF got me good this time....Bad cramps :(


----------



## mammaspath

sorry to the girls who got af! damn! march was not a good month!

who is left in the preggo testing?!? anyone?!?

shelli - i can't wait to see the new scan! im so excited for you!

jamie - how was titanic, i wanna see it so bad! and the tea? what are your drinking again? i may have to try it next month

afm - just a ton of work work work! i didn't even pay attention to smep this month so im probably not gonna be pregnant :( but i did get in some really hot sexy time with hubby so it doesn't matter i suppose........i may get back on track next month with full force herbs and teas and preseed.....the whole shabang!


----------



## jrowenj

May and Jessica - sorry about the witch :hugs: On to April!!!

Amy - Hi!!!!!! TItanic was just as good as I remembered seeing it years ago! So romantic ahhhhh!!!!

JoAnna - are you doing OPKs or just charting? How come I can't get to your chart when I click your ticker?! Have you freakin O'd yet?!

AFM - my chart looks funky.... It was super low then super high 2 days and now super low again... too early to tell anything yet. Starting my OPKs today or tomorrow! Hubby and I are spending all day planting and fertilizing the lawn and then hopefully he will fertilize my lawn tonight OWWW hahahahahahaa

On another note. I have lost 4 lbs since my new health kick that we started last week!!!


----------



## Jessica28

What are you doing for your "health kick?" I have been trying to lose some weight but to no avail. Seems that no matter what I do I can't get any of it off....especially since the m/c.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

AF haven't gotten me yet... But I know it's knocking at my door! Weird thing is my temp went up again this morning.

Jaime - I wanna know about this health kick too! This month I am going to concentrate in working out instead of TTC. I am going to see if it can distract me.

Jess - yay, you get to start SMEP soon!


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry about AF Jess!

May - You could have had a implantation dip! Test again in like 2 days! 

Jaime - Whoo Hoo for weight loss! That's great! Maybe your going to OV early... some girls get a temp drop right before they OV. Maybe that it what's going on. We worked on our garden all day yesterday too! It's been a beautiful weekend so far!

Mammas - I bet by not paying attention to SMEP you get that BFP! You are totally calm this month - I'm jealous!

Well my temp went down today so I am hoping that I OV today and my temp raises a ton tomorrow. My OPK was totally negative today which is odd because I usually always get a + the day of ovulation. So I don't know what to think about that. I am totally stressing this month even after I said I wouldn't. Ugh!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

snowflakes120 said:


> May - You could have had a implantation dip! Test again in like 2 days.
> 
> Well my temp went down today so I am hoping that I OV today and my temp raises a ton tomorrow. My OPK was totally negative today which is odd because I usually always get a + the day of ovulation. So I don't know what to think about that. I am totally stressing this month even after I said I wouldn't. Ugh!

I hope you're right. Is 10 DPO too late for implantation? I have been cramping lots lately and today some sore boobs. Feels like AF though.

Btw, didn't you get a + OPK at CD 13? Weird the temps don't match up. Maybe the stress is causing you to O later this cycle? I didn't O until CD 20 this past cycle.


----------



## CortneyMarie

I think ill join you girls if that's ok..I'm on Cd 1 of my first proper cycle after mc on march 10th. We had Bern trying since June 2011 so I'm really hoping it doesn't take that long again. My bff who I work w is still preggo we found out within a day of each other and she is 2wks ahead of what I was and literally every other close friend of mine is pregnant!! Life is hard lately and sometimes I feel good then the next day I hate the world for how unfair it all is. Sorry I'm Prolly rambling anyway excited to join you lovely ladies and start smell tons of sticky baby dust to all! :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

My health kick is really just cutting out sugars and processed foods. Trying to eat tons of veggies and salad and still eating meat, but it's so surprising how much sugar is in foods/condiments! We also have been going for an hour long walk every day after work!

I don't think I am going to ovulate early. I thought maybe I would, but I have a super negative opk yesterday and today!

Lisa - don't stress. I am sure that the clomid is just messing with you! It has been gorgeous weather here too!!! We got a lot done today!

May - Your temps are still pretty high! implantation happens between 6-10 dpo so it is very possible to have implantation at 10dpo!!!

HI Cortney!!! Sorry for your loss :hugs: All of my friends are pregnant too or just had their babies : ( What is your ttc method this cycle? Charting/opks, vitamins, preeseed etc....???? I'm Jaime. I am on cd 10, hoping to ovulate in the next week! I am charting this month and making my husband take vitamins geared toward fertility! I started ttc my FIRST in August and got my BFP the first cycle, but lost the baby at 7 weeks :cry: So, I am on cycle #5 of trying


----------



## CortneyMarie

I just ordered preseed I don't ever have o cm really so hopefully it helps. I take prenatals but have been bad about those lately and he takes a Multi. I will use opks for the next 2 months but if its pos on Cd 14 like always I'm gonna stop using them even after the mc it was 14 so I'm pretty regular in that aspect. This cycle and last cycle w bfp we dtd starting Cd 10 or before every or every other day through Cd 16. I had a lot of cramps through this whole cycle thinking cysts af is horrible pain wise but not heavy so far? Thought about temping but it seems way to envolved maybe next cycle..well I hope you get lucky this cycle!!


Tons of sticky :dust::dust: to all!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Cortney!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa how was ur sushi sex night?!


----------



## Hayaddie

Welcome to the group Cortney!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hoppy easter!!


----------



## Jessica28

Happy Easter to everyone - hope you are all having a wonderful holiday!

I'll have t go back and read all the posts I missed from yesterday after turkey dinner at my Pops!


----------



## Jessica28

Welcome Cortney..... Glad your first AF came back before too long! Mine seemed like it took forever to come back....I guess 36 days would seem like a long time waiting.

I am on CD 3...though I guess I am technically CD 4 considering I was spotting on Thursday and I guess I could say it was light... SMEP starts in a few days for us again. OH is now taking vitamins just to try and get his B12 up - if nothing comes from this cycle I guess I will order him some fertility vitamins too. I am really hoping I get my package from early-pregnancy tests on Thursday. I am excited to start poas again...lol.


----------



## mammaspath

Hi courtney! welcome!

happy easter girls..........im off to a washoes tourney!..........wish me luck!


----------



## Bride2b

Hey girls just checking in with you all, its boring having AF! Just going to ride it out and make plans in my head for another smep session this month. I will def BD for 2 or even 3 days after pos opk this time. I can not keep having AF arrive every month! I want to be preggo before my wedding!!! AND I dont want morning sickness on the day of my wedding so it had better happen for me this month!!!

Hi Cortney....welcome to smep, sorry for your loss hun. This thread started out quite lucky, but we've had a bit of a dry spell lately. So its time the luck changed!


----------



## Jessica28

Bride - what cycle day are you on? I think we are pretty close this time around? 

AF shows up full force on Friday but thinking she is on her way out already... is that bad?


----------



## Hayaddie

Happy Easter girls! Wouldn't it be amazing if everyone got a sticky bean this month! I think it's gonna happen!!!!! Woot woot!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi Court - welcome!

So girls, I really feel like shit at this moment. I have no one to talk to but DH and you guys. DH keeps telling me not to get upset and I just want him to let me be. He doesn't know how it's impacting me. No one in my family or circle of friend's know we are TTC.

I just found out my cousin (who I don't get along with) is expecting again. She is five months along and she already has a 1 year old. To top it off, she is having twins! I fucking want twins! I had to act all happy when I heard the news because obviously no one knows I am TTC. But now I can't stop crying! I know I haven't been trying long but I feel like such a failure and it seems like it happens so easily for other people. I can't even have one and she's now going to have three!!! WTF is wrong with me. 

Today I got a temp dip and I just know I am out this cycle. I should be getting AF in 3 days. All HPTs have been BFN! Just when I have convinced myself that it is ok and to move on to the next cycle, I get this damn news!! It's now completely NOT ok that we didn't do it this month and I feel like I got punched in the stomach. 

I can't hold it together anymore!!!! :cry:


----------



## jrowenj

May, I'm so sorry you're sad. I'm glad we are here for you to talk to. We all have our bad days or sometimes weeks... I'm busy with fam right now but just wanted to let u know you're not alone


----------



## Jessica28

Bambam - I know the feeling. My cousin today sent me pictures of the playpen she bought for her sister (my bff). I have to act all happy and excited and yet it feels like I'm dying inside. Seems like everyone around me is getting pregnant and not even trying. So you are not alone :)


----------



## CortneyMarie

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Hi Court - welcome!
> 
> So girls, I really feel like shit at this moment. I have no one to talk to but DH and you guys. DH keeps telling me not to get upset and I just want him to let me be. He doesn't know how it's impacting me. No one in my family or circle of friend's know we are TTC.
> 
> I just found out my cousin (who I don't get along with) is expecting again. She is five months along and she already has a 1 year old. To top it off, she is having twins! I fucking want twins! I had to act all happy when I heard the news because obviously no one knows I am TTC. But now I can't stop crying! I know I haven't been trying long but I feel like such a failure and it seems like it happens so easily for other people. I can't even have one and she's now going to have three!!! WTF is wrong with me.
> 
> Today I got a temp dip and I just know I am out this cycle. I should be getting AF in 3 days. All HPTs have been BFN! Just when I have convinced myself that it is ok and to move on to the next cycle, I get this damn news!! It's now completely NOT ok that we didn't do it this month and I feel like I got punched in the stomach.
> 
> I can't hold it together anymore!!!! :cry:

I know where you are coming from!!! Literally every single one of my close friends are pregnant without trying!!! My best friend and her boyfriend were about to break up when she found out she is pregnant...I had been trying for ten months so the news was really awful I cried on and off all that night. She wanted the pregnancy and her boyfriend did not but yet he did nothing but pull to prevent it. 
I was literally on the phone making an appointment for couseling bc I just didn't know how I was going to deal with the situation..while on hold I said fuck it and poas and to my surprise found an extremely faint bfp!!! After that they just started rolling in all around me BFP's I was so thankful that we were included, a friend even admited that she is like 7 months pregnant and just didn't want to tell me bc Id be sad!! Well a couple weeks later I miscarried :cry: ! I battle every single day with the depression and straight anger. Although everyone knows that I am trying I have no one to turn to because they all have what I want. I don't want to ruin these relationships but I have a very rough time talking with them. My best friend just got an ultra sound and i wanted to break down and bawl bc I should have been able to see my baby!!!
I don't know if any of this helps you I just wanted you to know that you are not alone I think that all of us harbor ill feelings even towards ppl we love..let alone ppl we don't like!!! So let it out bawl your eyes out and try and pick yourself up and try full force this cycle!! I'm with ya lady im on cd 2 and I just have to believe that this is going to be the month :hugs:

Happy Easter everyone, thanks for the warm welcome!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks for the support, girls! Hubby said he now understands why I am always on this site. He said he's so happy that you guys have my back and understands what I am going through when he sometimes don't even understand. 

Cortney - you hit it right on target... We can't talk to people and make them understand our heartache without going through what we have been through.

Jaime & Jess - thanks, girl. I am so fortunate to have you girls.


----------



## threemakefive

Bambam-Cant remember how long ago you had your mc, but for me as time passes it has gotten easier for me to deal with pregnant strangers then pregnant friends etc. Its not easy but it get easier. Take time to deal with those emotions girl, find someone you can confide in. I really hope your month is upon us :)

Girls I hope all of you get your sticky bean this round, its a long road you all have come down and I really hope you all get a healthy baby soon :)

Afm....CD 51 has arrived on my doorstep...it sucks lol but nothing I can do...lol so...I am waiting and waiting and taking next month off just to relax :)


----------



## CortneyMarie

threemakefive said:


> Bambam-Cant remember how long ago you had your mc, but for me as time passes it has gotten easier for me to deal with pregnant strangers then pregnant friends etc. Its not easy but it get easier. Take time to deal with those emotions girl, find someone you can confide in. I really hope your month is upon us :)
> 
> Girls I hope all of you get your sticky bean this round, its a long road you all have come down and I really hope you all get a healthy baby soon :)
> 
> Afm....CD 51 has arrived on my doorstep...it sucks lol but nothing I can do...lol so...I am waiting and waiting and taking next month off just to relax :)

Strangers are easier to deal with..and the ladies on here I'm always happy for bc even if they didn't have a loss they are trying and truely want it and many of us have been on quite the journeys before we get our babies!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I think I would have been less angry and more happy for her if she was someone I actually liked. If she was just preggo and not with twins, I think I would have handled it better also. I couldn't sleep all night - the stress is getting to me plus having AF like cramps. Even though I had a temp rise this morning, I am betting it's because of my lack of sleep.


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> May and Jessica - sorry about the witch :hugs: On to April!!!
> 
> Amy - Hi!!!!!! TItanic was just as good as I remembered seeing it years ago! So romantic ahhhhh!!!!
> 
> JoAnna - are you doing OPKs or just charting? How come I can't get to your chart when I click your ticker?! Have you freakin O'd yet?!
> 
> AFM - my chart looks funky.... It was super low then super high 2 days and now super low again... too early to tell anything yet. Starting my OPKs today or tomorrow! Hubby and I are spending all day planting and fertilizing the lawn and then hopefully he will fertilize my lawn tonight OWWW hahahahahahaa
> 
> On another note. I have lost 4 lbs since my new health kick that we started last week!!!



This month I have not used OPKs. Well ok I used 5... Randomly. I had one that was really dark so I think it was it but again not sure. I think I O'd sometime last week if I O'd at all. (I have a bad ovary)
I have not really been charting either. This has been laid back smep. I have been stress free which is nice. If we miss a night fine if we do it every night that is fine too. We will only miss 1 day never more. I did use preseed though. 

My boobs started to get sore a couple of days ago. It started with the nips and now it tis the underneath side of my boob. To me they feel achey and heavy. So we shall see if it is just random boob pain or if it actually means something. 



What! 4 lbs? Girl from your pics... You do not have 4lbs to lose!you are a skinny minnie. I will tell youths though you lost them and I am pretty sure i found them. Have you ever used myfitnesspal.com? I just got the app forms iPad and it is awesome. It is like weightwatchers but free.


----------



## krystinab

Hey Ladies!! Happy Easter! A lot went on since Wednesday!! I just spent 15 mins reading all of the updates!

Anywho, just wanted to pop in and say "HEY" 

This has to be our month for at least 3 BFP!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hi courtney welcome to the group! 

Also hello to any other newbies I have not yet introduced myself to!

JoAnna from Texas here. I have freakishly long cycles. I never know when I truly ovulated. I have a closeted pee on a stick addiction. I have a wonderful husband and a 5 year old son.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh girls - I am so sorry for all the heartache lately. I had a bad day yesterday AM. I've been better recently but with the holiday - I just reminded myself I should be 30 weeks. I also didn't dare go on Facebook and see the millions of kids Easter pics. I cried before all my company came and then I had to put on my happy face and host the party. At least it kept me busy and my mind off things.

Bam Bam - I want twins too!! My mom is an identical twin and my dad has fraternal twin sisters! Totally possible for me!!

I got my mega positive yesterday and my temp raise today. I will never use IC OPK's ever again. I tried them this cycle and it is so hard to gauge those lines. I used a 1st response yesterday because I didn't know why my temp hadn't risen yet. Buy anyways, it rose today so I am 1dpo!! Yipppeeee!! Got lots of pinching in my left ovary right now. Jaime - OV NOW! So we can be in 2ww together!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Oh girls - I am so sorry for all the heartache lately. I had a bad day yesterday AM. I've been better recently but with the holiday - I just reminded myself I should be 30 weeks. I also didn't dare go on Facebook and see the millions of kids Easter pics. I cried before all my company came and then I had to put on my happy face and host the party. At least it kept me busy and my mind off things.
> 
> Bam Bam - I want twins too!! My mom is an identical twin and my dad has fraternal twin sisters! Totally possible for me!!
> 
> I got my mega positive yesterday and my temp raise today. I will never use IC OPK's ever again. I tried them this cycle and it is so hard to gauge those lines. I used a 1st response yesterday because I didn't know why my temp hadn't risen yet. Buy anyways, it rose today so I am 1dpo!! Yipppeeee!! Got lots of pinching in my left ovary right now. Jaime - OV NOW! So we can be in 2ww together!!

Sounds like we have all been having bad days lately...

2ww, yea!!!! I am going to O soon! Woke up to a lot of ewcm!!! Gonna start our sex fest today!!!! Gonna do it every day!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Oh girls - I am so sorry for all the heartache lately. I had a bad day yesterday AM. I've been better recently but with the holiday - I just reminded myself I should be 30 weeks. I also didn't dare go on Facebook and see the millions of kids Easter pics. I cried before all my company came and then I had to put on my happy face and host the party. At least it kept me busy and my mind off things.
> 
> Bam Bam - I want twins too!! My mom is an identical twin and my dad has fraternal twin sisters! Totally possible for me!!
> 
> I got my mega positive yesterday and my temp raise today. I will never use IC OPK's ever again. I tried them this cycle and it is so hard to gauge those lines. I used a 1st response yesterday because I didn't know why my temp hadn't risen yet. Buy anyways, it rose today so I am 1dpo!! Yipppeeee!! Got lots of pinching in my left ovary right now. Jaime - OV NOW! So we can be in 2ww together!!

Lisa I am so sorry you had a hard day. My fingers are crossed that this is your month.


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Oh girls - I am so sorry for all the heartache lately. I had a bad day yesterday AM. I've been better recently but with the holiday - I just reminded myself I should be 30 weeks. I also didn't dare go on Facebook and see the millions of kids Easter pics. I cried before all my company came and then I had to put on my happy face and host the party. At least it kept me busy and my mind off things.
> 
> Bam Bam - I want twins too!! My mom is an identical twin and my dad has fraternal twin sisters! Totally possible for me!!
> 
> I got my mega positive yesterday and my temp raise today. I will never use IC OPK's ever again. I tried them this cycle and it is so hard to gauge those lines. I used a 1st response yesterday because I didn't know why my temp hadn't risen yet. Buy anyways, it rose today so I am 1dpo!! Yipppeeee!! Got lots of pinching in my left ovary right now. Jaime - OV NOW! So we can be in 2ww together!!
> 
> Sounds like we have all been having bad days lately...
> 
> 2ww, yea!!!! I am going to O soon! Woke up to a lot of ewcm!!! Gonna start our sex fest today!!!! Gonna do it every day!!!Click to expand...


SEX FEST!! :haha: Have fun!! Still jealous of your EWCM!! 

We ended up BDing every day too!! FX that this does it!! The Easter Bunny brought my my egg yesterday - just hope hubby's swimmers found it!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsjoannak

I completely forgot! Last night I had a dream that played in my head like a video on loop all night long it was the same dream over and over. They dream was me peeing on a hpt and sitting there waiting for the result. The first dream I got to faint lines. The next loop of my dream they were darker. In each loop they got darker and wider. Until I had a hpt the had 2 REALLY FAT pink lines. Also for some reason the color pink was very bold and stuck out. Almost like it was a black and white picture with a pop of hot pink. 

Hmmmmm..... Jaime what do you think your psychic would say about that...


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> May and Jessica - sorry about the witch :hugs: On to April!!!
> 
> Amy - Hi!!!!!! TItanic was just as good as I remembered seeing it years ago! So romantic ahhhhh!!!!
> 
> JoAnna - are you doing OPKs or just charting? How come I can't get to your chart when I click your ticker?! Have you freakin O'd yet?!
> 
> AFM - my chart looks funky.... It was super low then super high 2 days and now super low again... too early to tell anything yet. Starting my OPKs today or tomorrow! Hubby and I are spending all day planting and fertilizing the lawn and then hopefully he will fertilize my lawn tonight OWWW hahahahahahaa
> 
> On another note. I have lost 4 lbs since my new health kick that we started last week!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This month I have not used OPKs. Well ok I used 5... Randomly. I had one that was really dark so I think it was it but again not sure. I think I O'd sometime last week if I O'd at all. (I have a bad ovary)
> I have not really been charting either. This has been laid back smep. I have been stress free which is nice. If we miss a night fine if we do it every night that is fine too. We will only miss 1 day never more. I did use preseed though.
> 
> My boobs started to get sore a couple of days ago. It started with the nips and now it tis the underneath side of my boob. To me they feel achey and heavy. So we shall see if it is just random boob pain or if it actually means something.
> 
> 
> 
> What! 4 lbs? Girl from your pics... You do not have 4lbs to lose!you are a skinny minnie. I will tell youths though you lost them and I am pretty sure i found them. Have you ever used myfitnesspal.com? I just got the app forms iPad and it is awesome. It is like weightwatchers but free.Click to expand...

So, how long you gonna hold out before testing?! My profile pic was taken before my mc. I gained 15 lbs since the mc : (


----------



## Jessica28

YAY for ewcm! I don't ever noticed a lot of it that is why I am hoping to get my package on Thursday!

Hope there are a ton of BFPs this month!


----------



## jrowenj

:telephone:


mrsjoannak said:


> I completely forgot! Last night I had a dream that played in my head like a video on loop all night long it was the same dream over and over. They dream was me peeing on a hpt and sitting there waiting for the result. The first dream I got to faint lines. The next loop of my dream they were darker. In each loop they got darker and wider. Until I had a hpt the had 2 REALLY FAT pink lines. Also for some reason the color pink was very bold and stuck out. Almost like it was a black and white picture with a pop of hot pink.
> 
> Hmmmmm..... Jaime what do you think your psychic would say about that...

:telephone: psychic says BFP


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Oh girls - I am so sorry for all the heartache lately. I had a bad day yesterday AM. I've been better recently but with the holiday - I just reminded myself I should be 30 weeks. I also didn't dare go on Facebook and see the millions of kids Easter pics. I cried before all my company came and then I had to put on my happy face and host the party. At least it kept me busy and my mind off things.
> 
> Bam Bam - I want twins too!! My mom is an identical twin and my dad has fraternal twin sisters! Totally possible for me!!
> 
> I got my mega positive yesterday and my temp raise today. I will never use IC OPK's ever again. I tried them this cycle and it is so hard to gauge those lines. I used a 1st response yesterday because I didn't know why my temp hadn't risen yet. Buy anyways, it rose today so I am 1dpo!! Yipppeeee!! Got lots of pinching in my left ovary right now. Jaime - OV NOW! So we can be in 2ww together!!
> 
> Sounds like we have all been having bad days lately...
> 
> 2ww, yea!!!! I am going to O soon! Woke up to a lot of ewcm!!! Gonna start our sex fest today!!!! Gonna do it every day!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SEX FEST!! :haha: Have fun!! Still jealous of your EWCM!!
> 
> We ended up BDing every day too!! FX that this does it!! The Easter Bunny brought my my egg yesterday - just hope hubby's swimmers found it!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:twingirls: i hope they found the easter egg too!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> YAY for ewcm! I don't ever noticed a lot of it that is why I am hoping to get my package on Thursday!
> 
> Hope there are a ton of BFPs this month!

You can go on their website and do a live chat and see the status of ur pkg!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Snowflakes - twins run in my family too. My mother miscarried twins and my aunt had twin boys. I wish twins are in my future too. GL!


----------



## krystinab

you ladies are crazy with all this twin talk...thats scarry to me...I even asked my DR if I could lower my clomid doage so that I could ensure a single birth...I really want to only feed my baby breast milk so twins would be sooo stressful on my tits...LOL


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> you ladies are crazy with all this twin talk...thats scarry to me...I even asked my DR if I could lower my clomid doage so that I could ensure a single birth...I really want to only feed my baby breast milk so twins would be sooo stressful on my tits...LOL

Hahahahaha :holly:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Man, I want to be on Clomid so I can up my chances of having twins! Lol.


----------



## Jessica28

I'd just be happy with one.


----------



## krystinab

why oh why did i get another reading??? LOL she told me that I could be pregant as soon as 3 weeks, but she thinks I will miss my chance. Then she said that I will def be pregnant with a boy in July....

F that! Im not missing getting that (those) eggs this cycle, watch me....


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> why oh why did i get another reading??? LOL she told me that I could be pregant as soon as 3 weeks, but she thinks I will miss my chance. Then she said that I will def be pregnant with a boy in July....
> 
> F that! Im not missing getting that (those) eggs this cycle, watch me....

Who did ur reading??????? Why the hell would you miss ur chance?! Get to it!


----------



## jrowenj

Ummm i knowwww we made a freakin baby tonight!!!!! My ewcm was outtttaaaa control all day and tmi but after we :sex: it felt like the ewcm just suuuccckkked everything up!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Ummm i knowwww we made a freakin baby tonight!!!!! My ewcm was outtttaaaa control all day and tmi but after we :sex: it felt like the ewcm just suuuccckkked everything up!!!!!!! :dust:

hahahahahaah that is awesome!! :) Your psychic baby in the makin :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

Should I test? Since the mc I have had 40+ day cycles. I think I should have O either last Thursday Friday or Saturday. I normally have pains and I have not had pains durning this time. However I did have a pain a week ago that lasted 1 day only that was just like the o pain. No I do not use opks and I do not temp. I know I know :dohh:

my boobs started hurting. Started with the nips and now it is the whole bottom half they feel heavy. It hurts to wear a bra it hurts to not wear a bra. My boobs have not hurt durning cycle time since I had my mirena. They would hurt all over around the time I was supposed to bleed. 

I have 1 test in the bathroom. I have drank a ton of water and have been peeing constantly so I definitely think I should wait till tomorrow for fmu... But is it silly or a waste to test? I one do not want to waste the money and two do not want to be disappointed. I had decided my test date would be 4/17 if i o when i thought i was supsed to so it would be a week early and if I o early I would have o a week early too.... I am not being rational. Maybe I am subconsciously looking for a reason to pee on something.


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Ummm i knowwww we made a freakin baby tonight!!!!! My ewcm was outtttaaaa control all day and tmi but after we :sex: it felt like the ewcm just suuuccckkked everything up!!!!!!! :dust:

I hope you are right!!!


----------



## threemakefive

mrsjoannak said:


> Should I test? Since the mc I have had 40+ day cycles. I think I should have O either last Thursday Friday or Saturday. I normally have pains and I have not had pains durning this time. However I did have a pain a week ago that lasted 1 day only that was just like the o pain. No I do not use opks and I do not temp. I know I know :dohh:
> 
> my boobs started hurting. Started with the nips and now it is the whole bottom half they feel heavy. It hurts to wear a bra it hurts to not wear a bra. My boobs have not hurt durning cycle time since I had my mirena. They would hurt all over around the time I was supposed to bleed.
> 
> I have 1 test in the bathroom. I have drank a ton of water and have been peeing constantly so I definitely think I should wait till tomorrow for fmu... But is it silly or a waste to test? I one do not want to waste the money and two do not want to be disappointed. I had decided my test date would be 4/17 if i o when i thought i was supsed to so it would be a week early and if I o early I would have o a week early too.... I am not being rational. Maybe I am subconsciously looking for a reason to pee on something.

Rational me says to wait at least another week especially if you don't want to waste money...
I didint realize you were a long cycler like me :) Glad Im not the only one...CD 52 has arrived and I still have no idea if I have Ovulated...and no idea if I will ever see AF again... I havent had a cycle this long since like 4 years ago...uggggh!! Isn't it annoying?!!? lol


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Should I test? Since the mc I have had 40+ day cycles. I think I should have O either last Thursday Friday or Saturday. I normally have pains and I have not had pains durning this time. However I did have a pain a week ago that lasted 1 day only that was just like the o pain. No I do not use opks and I do not temp. I know I know :dohh:
> 
> my boobs started hurting. Started with the nips and now it is the whole bottom half they feel heavy. It hurts to wear a bra it hurts to not wear a bra. My boobs have not hurt durning cycle time since I had my mirena. They would hurt all over around the time I was supposed to bleed.
> 
> I have 1 test in the bathroom. I have drank a ton of water and have been peeing constantly so I definitely think I should wait till tomorrow for fmu... But is it silly or a waste to test? I one do not want to waste the money and two do not want to be disappointed. I had decided my test date would be 4/17 if i o when i thought i was supsed to so it would be a week early and if I o early I would have o a week early too.... I am not being rational. Maybe I am subconsciously looking for a reason to pee on something.

If you think ypu od last thurs than ur only 4 dpo????


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Should I test? Since the mc I have had 40+ day cycles. I think I should have O either last Thursday Friday or Saturday. I normally have pains and I have not had pains durning this time. However I did have a pain a week ago that lasted 1 day only that was just like the o pain. No I do not use opks and I do not temp. I know I know :dohh:
> 
> my boobs started hurting. Started with the nips and now it is the whole bottom half they feel heavy. It hurts to wear a bra it hurts to not wear a bra. My boobs have not hurt durning cycle time since I had my mirena. They would hurt all over around the time I was supposed to bleed.
> 
> I have 1 test in the bathroom. I have drank a ton of water and have been peeing constantly so I definitely think I should wait till tomorrow for fmu... But is it silly or a waste to test? I one do not want to waste the money and two do not want to be disappointed. I had decided my test date would be 4/17 if i o when i thought i was supsed to so it would be a week early and if I o early I would have o a week early too.... I am not being rational. Maybe I am subconsciously looking for a reason to pee on something.
> 
> Rational me says to wait at least another week especially if you don't want to waste money...
> I didint realize you were a long cycler like me :) Glad Im not the only one...CD 52 has arrived and I still have no idea if I have Ovulated...and no idea if I will ever see AF again... I havent had a cycle this long since like 4 years ago...uggggh!! Isn't it annoying?!!? lolClick to expand...

Emily, still no af?!?!?!?!


----------



## mrsjoannak

If I o when I think I should have then yes I would be 4 dpo BUT I had the normal o pain a week before for one day so the thought is in the back of my mind that what if that was it and I am finally going back to normal? why do my boobs hurt?

Long cycles suck ass.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> If I o when I think I should have then yes I would be 4 dpo BUT I had the normal o pain a week before for one day so the thought is in the back of my mind that what if that was it and I am finally going back to normal? why do my boobs hurt?
> 
> Long cycles suck ass.

Oooohhhh....poas and then buy some cheapies if its bfn


----------



## mrsjoannak

And now I have to pee... I know it will be a big waste to do it now...


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> And now I have to pee... I know it will be a big waste to do it now...

Wait til morn???


----------



## mrsjoannak

If I could have found the test before pissing myself I would have taken it. I think I might have taken all of the the tests I had... So I am about to head to the store to grab one for the morning. Stupid I know.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> If I could have found the test before pissing myself I would have taken it. I think I might have taken all of the the tests I had... So I am about to head to the store to grab one for the morning. Stupid I know.

Fx!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Should I test? Since the mc I have had 40+ day cycles. I think I should have O either last Thursday Friday or Saturday. I normally have pains and I have not had pains durning this time. However I did have a pain a week ago that lasted 1 day only that was just like the o pain. No I do not use opks and I do not temp. I know I know :dohh:
> 
> my boobs started hurting. Started with the nips and now it is the whole bottom half they feel heavy. It hurts to wear a bra it hurts to not wear a bra. My boobs have not hurt durning cycle time since I had my mirena. They would hurt all over around the time I was supposed to bleed.
> 
> I have 1 test in the bathroom. I have drank a ton of water and have been peeing constantly so I definitely think I should wait till tomorrow for fmu... But is it silly or a waste to test? I one do not want to waste the money and two do not want to be disappointed. I had decided my test date would be 4/17 if i o when i thought i was supsed to so it would be a week early and if I o early I would have o a week early too.... I am not being rational. Maybe I am subconsciously looking for a reason to pee on something.
> 
> Rational me says to wait at least another week especially if you don't want to waste money...
> I didint realize you were a long cycler like me :) Glad Im not the only one...CD 52 has arrived and I still have no idea if I have Ovulated...and no idea if I will ever see AF again... I havent had a cycle this long since like 4 years ago...uggggh!! Isn't it annoying?!!? lolClick to expand...
> 
> Emily, still no af?!?!?!?!Click to expand...

NOPE! Not even a hint of her coming...grrrrr....no symptoms really or anything, sore boobs here and there and nothing more....


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi girls, how is everyone doing? I am in a better place now because I guess I have accepted the fact that I am not pg this cycle. AF should be here tomorrow or Weds. I tested today and it's BFN plus I am spotting so I am not even going to lie to myself that there's still hope. Oh well, onto the next. DH felt bad I was so upset about my cousin's pregnancy with twins that he is 100% committed to our next cycle of SMEP, although we are starting it a few days later so it doesn't wear him out. My cycles are usually long so I don't think I'll miss O. Plus I'll be using my new CBFM for he first time... Excited! Any tips on using it?

So is MrsJoanna the only one in the TWW??? 

Jaime, any sign of O? I can't wait till AF leaves (it hasnt even started yet. Lol) so I can try again! And it better work this time! I don't know how much more of this failure I can take!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Hi girls, how is everyone doing? I am in a better place now because I guess I have accepted the fact that I am not pg this cycle. AF should be here tomorrow or Weds. I tested today and it's BFN plus I am spotting so I am not even going to lie to myself that there's still hope. Oh well, onto the next. DH felt bad I was so upset about my cousin's pregnancy with twins that he is 100% committed to our next cycle of SMEP, although we are starting it a few days later so it doesn't wear him out. My cycles are usually long so I don't think I'll miss O. Plus I'll be using my new CBFM for he first time... Excited! Any tips on using it?
> 
> So is MrsJoanna the only one in the TWW???
> 
> Jaime, any sign of O? I can't wait till AF leaves (it hasnt even started yet. Lol) so I can try again! And it better work this time! I don't know how much more of this failure I can take!

Glad youre in a better place. Hope af comes and goes so u can start smep! I believe that joanna, amy (mammaspath) and lisa (snowflake) are in the 2ww! I should be in the 2ww on Thursday!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Wtf? I think I am now feeling o pains? Maybe it is in my head. That means sex... And I am tired.


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Ummm i knowwww we made a freakin baby tonight!!!!! My ewcm was outtttaaaa control all day and tmi but after we :sex: it felt like the ewcm just suuuccckkked everything up!!!!!!! :dust:

:thumbup: yay jrow get that baby!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## mammaspath

so i just went back and read my predictions......um i was wrong panrosa says a bfp conceived in april due in jan........um thats not possible since i od on the 5th or what the fuck ever......panrosa can suck my ass

jenny renny asked 101 billion questions and guessed a bfp in april from a march cycle......thats like picking a date from my cycles i provided........crock of shitfuck
so ill only take back my negativity if jenny is right......sorry girls its been a rough day.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi girls hope you all had a good easter.

Welcome cortney!


----------



## jrowenj

Bev - Happy 14 weeks! OMG! You are gonna be poppin that baby out before you know it!!!

Amy - If you ovulated the 5th you would be due late december, so you COULD actually deliver the baby in January! (I love to stretch as much as I can to make these psychics correct)

May - How are you feeling?

JoAnna - Well??? Did you pee on an hpt? OPK? Crayon?? Those pinches you thought coulda been O last night very well coulda been a baby pinchin!!

As for me.... Hoping to ovulate in the next 2 days! Going to make boom boom tonight again! I wish there was enough time in the day to do the deed twice in one day... :doh:


----------



## jrowenj

I am hoping this mornings temp jump was due to being hot in our house... I don't think I ovulated... I sure hope I didn't because yesterday was the first BD session we had!


----------



## jrowenj

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So, I only took an OPK yesterday around 11am and it was negative... I knew that I am about 4 days from ovulating so I didn't bother taking another later in the day. Yesterday was the first day I had ewcm and I usually have it for a few days leading up to O. 

SO, I had a huge temp increase this morning which I wanna say was bc I was hot last night sleeping. Well, I have ZERO ewcm this morning just verrrry watery... so, i just took an OPK for the hell of it... its only 7:30AM here... well, the fucking OPK is super positive!!!!!!!!!!! I think I freakin Ovulated yesterday!!!! I wanna CRY!!!! We hadn't BD'd since last THURSDAY! 

We did BD last night around 7:30pm... do you think I still have a chance??? Maybe I ovulated AFTER we BD'd??


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - you def still have a chance. If you did ovulate between yesterday and today and an egg is viable for 24 hours + you BD'ed last night = a great chance!!! I would BD today and tomorrow though just in case. Plus your OPK is still positive which means you might not have O'ed yet but it might happen soon. Watery CM is still fertile CM!! Go do boom boom! GL!!

AFM - I am still having a hard time trying to put my cousin's pregnancy with twins outta my head. I am trying to forget it but everytime it pops up in my head I remember how real it is and that she is pg and I am not (with twins no less). 

AF is still not here yet and I wish she would come so I can just get it over with. 

FX for everyone in their TWW!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jaime - you def still have a chance. If you did ovulate between yesterday and today and an egg is viable for 24 hours + you BD'ed last night = a great chance!!! I would BD today and tomorrow though just in case. Plus your OPK is still positive which means you might not have O'ed yet but it might happen soon. Watery CM is still fertile CM!! Go do boom boom! GL!!
> 
> AFM - I am still having a hard time trying to put my cousin's pregnancy with twins outta my head. I am trying to forget it but everytime it pops up in my head I remember how real it is and that she is pg and I am not (with twins no less).
> 
> AF is still not here yet and I wish she would come so I can just get it over with.
> 
> FX for everyone in their TWW!

Thank, May. I always thought that once you ovulate, you can't catch the egg anymore. Thanks for the good news! I really hope that I ovulated in my sleep and those swimmers were there waiting!

I know how you feel about your cousin. I have a cousin and a friend that are both pregnant and I try really hard not to think about it... not to mention I am DREADING getting invitations to their baby showers. I don't know if I will be able to handle going to them especially since nobody knows I lost my baby or that I am trying to get pregnant. :hugs:

I wish AF would show for you too so you can start ttc again!


----------



## snowflakes120

Jaime - Girl, you totally still have a shot and a good one at that considering that your hubby deposited quite a good amount of swimmer from holding it in!! And May is right - your egg lives for 12-24 hours so you still have a chance. 

May - Hope your mind calms down. My cousin has her 2 kids under the age of 2 and I have to hear about them all the time. Ugh. Drives me batty. And my co-worker is currently pregnant and she never freaking shuts up about it. She has an appt today and I am dreading her coming back bc I know I will have to hear about it (for no less than 20 min, I'm sure) and see the stupid sonogram picture. Shoot me now.

Joanna - Did you BD? Did you test? Whats up?

Emily (3makes5) - Huns! I may or may not have you name right. I am horrible. To bring on AF last cycle - I took 1000mg of Vit C and drank like 3 cups of the Raspberry leaf tea for 2 days. It worked. AF came. 

AFM, FF gave me my crosshairs already. I don't really agree with it but I really can't not agree bc I didn't use the good OPK's. Alls I know is Sundays OPK on my good OPK's was super duper postitive. Anyways, my chart is all jacked up. I'm unsure if ovulation was Sat or Sun. My BDing is fine either way but I hate not knowing. I am quite anal tentative.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok o pains were all in my head. I am losing it over here. I did not go get a test last nit and now I am mad that I didn't. Day number? of boobs hurting. I wish I would have recorded the day that it started. I know it has been 3 4 or maybe even 5 days.


----------



## snowflakes120

mrsjoannak said:


> Ok o pains were all in my head. I am losing it over here. I did not go get a test last nit and now I am mad that I didn't. Day number? of boobs hurting. I wish I would have recorded the day that it started. I know it has been 3 4 or maybe even 5 days.

Last cycle my boobs starting hurting at 2dpo and continued til 12dpo. I think it usually just means you have already ovulated from what I've read.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Ok o pains were all in my head. I am losing it over here. I did not go get a test last nit and now I am mad that I didn't. Day number? of boobs hurting. I wish I would have recorded the day that it started. I know it has been 3 4 or maybe even 5 days.
> 
> Last cycle my boobs starting hurting at 2dpo and continued til 12dpo. I think it usually just means you have already ovulated from what I've read.Click to expand...

I sure hope you ladies are right and that we got the egg. I feel kinda blah since I only had one chance :wacko::wacko:

Lisa - Glad you have a good BD schedule! Sucks not knowing the exact day of O! Ughh... Good luck listening to your co-worker. Come on here and vent to us!!

JoAnna - I get sore bbs about 8 days before I get AF, so I would think you ovulated already!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Ok o pains were all in my head. I am losing it over here. I did not go get a test last nit and now I am mad that I didn't. Day number? of boobs hurting. I wish I would have recorded the day that it started. I know it has been 3 4 or maybe even 5 days.
> 
> Last cycle my boobs starting hurting at 2dpo and continued til 12dpo. I think it usually just means you have already ovulated from what I've read.Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope you ladies are right and that we got the egg. I feel kinda blah since I only had one chance :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Lisa - Glad you have a good BD schedule! Sucks not knowing the exact day of O! Ughh... Good luck listening to your co-worker. Come on here and vent to us!!
> 
> JoAnna - I get sore bbs about 8 days before I get AF, so I would think you ovulated already!Click to expand...



I am sure I have as well. I talk myself out of it though. Today I am going to the store. The items that have made the cut onto my list:

Sparkling seltzer water. I quit drinking sodas when my son was 2 and learned how to use a straw. He is now 5 and the only time he has ever had a drink of a soda is when he was 6 months he was I the hospital for RSVP and dehydration because refused to drink. A nurse came in with a can of coke and a straw and tried to drop some in his mouth thinking the super sweet would make him want it. Nope she was wrong. So now I am still off of sodas but often crave the fizziness. Seltzer water with lemon is the answer. And if you get one with sodium it counts as your water intake. Rockin my socks off...

Lemons for seltzer water and for tilapia I am grilling for dinner.

Hpt. I am going to pee on the stick to get it out of my system. Then maybe I can go on about my day to day life until closer to my actual testing time.


----------



## snowflakes120

I have no clue when to freaking start my progesterone now. I am supposed to start it at 3dpo. FF says thats today - my gut says thats tomorrow. Ugh. I am annoyed. 

And I am so not in the mood to listen to my co-worker today...


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - it only takes one swimmer! Keep BD'ing!!

Lisa - the hardest part is having to see her at a few family functions and I have to act completely ok. I can't show her I am upset... I can't give her that satisfaction.


----------



## mammaspath

bam bam - i know exactly the feeling of having someone close to you have a baby or pregnant lately.....me and my cousin were preggo at the same time...she just had her baby 2 weeks ago......all i could think about was lying on that hospital bed just waiting for them to roll me in and take out the baby.....it's really like a death sentence.....it's so weird.

jrowe - i so think you have a chance! I WOULD DEF BD tonight and have everybit of it soaked up again! lol

afm - so my boobs are quite sore and my nipples are on freaking fire and irritated! symptom spot lol!


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Ok o pains were all in my head. I am losing it over here. I did not go get a test last nit and now I am mad that I didn't. Day number? of boobs hurting. I wish I would have recorded the day that it started. I know it has been 3 4 or maybe even 5 days.
> 
> Last cycle my boobs starting hurting at 2dpo and continued til 12dpo. I think it usually just means you have already ovulated from what I've read.Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope you ladies are right and that we got the egg. I feel kinda blah since I only had one chance :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Lisa - Glad you have a good BD schedule! Sucks not knowing the exact day of O! Ughh... Good luck listening to your co-worker. Come on here and vent to us!!
> 
> JoAnna - I get sore bbs about 8 days before I get AF, so I would think you ovulated already!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure I have as well. I talk myself out of it though. Today I am going to the store. The items that have made the cut onto my list:
> 
> Sparkling seltzer water. I quit drinking sodas when my son was 2 and learned how to use a straw. He is now 5 and the only time he has ever had a drink of a soda is when he was 6 months he was I the hospital for RSVP and dehydration because refused to drink. A nurse came in with a can of coke and a straw and tried to drop some in his mouth thinking the super sweet would make him want it. Nope she was wrong. So now I am still off of sodas but often crave the fizziness. Seltzer water with lemon is the answer. And if you get one with sodium it counts as your water intake. Rockin my socks off...
> 
> Lemons for seltzer water and for tilapia I am grilling for dinner.
> 
> Hpt. I am going to pee on the stick to get it out of my system. Then maybe I can go on about my day to day life until closer to my actual testing time.Click to expand...

Well, I will be waiting the verdict!!!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> bam bam - i know exactly the feeling of having someone close to you have a baby or pregnant lately.....me and my cousin were preggo at the same time...she just had her baby 2 weeks ago......all i could think about was lying on that hospital bed just waiting for them to roll me in and take out the baby.....it's really like a death sentence.....it's so weird.
> 
> jrowe - i so think you have a chance! I WOULD DEF BD tonight and have everybit of it soaked up again! lol
> 
> afm - so my boobs are quite sore and my nipples are on freaking fire and irritated! symptom spot lol!

I dont know :cry:

I always thought that they are supposed to be in there waiting for the egg... 

I am in a shit mood!


----------



## Bride2b

Jaime if you BD yesterday and your opk was + then thats great, dont forget the opks pick up the surge BEFORE you O, so maybe you O'd last night/early morning - its so hard to tell & its so frustrating. But it seems like you had swimmers in there ready to rock n roll so make sure you get some boom boom in today too! Good luck!!

MrsJ - I am confused, how the heck are you going to know when you should be testing!

Amy & Lisa - Good luck ladies, Amy I think you are first to test, I hope those psychics get it right that you will get your BFP from your cycle that started in March (thats right isnt it?)

Emily - I am so over your super cycle.....WTF?? Bet your totally pissed with that now!

May sorry AF got you - that bitch!! Sorry to hear that you are taking your cousins news so badly. It is so hard learning of new pregnancies when that is all you want for yourself. I have a problem with it too! The thing I have is that women who were pregnant at the same time as me are now having their babies.....its just a slap in the face that I had my baby, but just too early! Its so hard seeing them getting their happy ending - not that I wish anything bad for any of their babies.

AFM - Af is on its way out!!! Woohoo!! OH says he feels really ready for kids (good job seeing as we are trying!! He's such a nerd sometimes!) I have my friends 2 kids staying with me for 3/4 days as she has had to go to Ireland for her new hubbys nans funeral. The three year old has bloody chicken pox - I have experienced what its like to have a shit night sleep due to a poorly kiddie! You would think it would put me off!!! I so want one of my own though!

I am going to BD according to smep then when my monitor goes to high just BD every god damn day!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Amy - great about the sore boobs - is this usual for you? Or it is a chance for mental symptom spotting??x


----------



## krystinab

Bride- Glad AF is on her way out...I am with you on BD'ing like crazy!!

Jamie- I think those lil spermy's are looking for your egg at this very moment. Im telling you this is your month. You WILL be big in pregnant at your brothers wedding :)

Long cycle ladies- all I can say is that shit sucks. My cycles were all over the place before the clomid. I use to go 50 fucking days then 28...it was sooo stressful. But I know a lot of women who get preggo with long as cycles so your not out til your out.

AFM, I spent all night trying to figure out why that damn psychic said that she thinks Im goign to miss my opportunity this month...WTF? Like how can you say, you could be preganant w/n 3 weeks, but i think you will miss it...why the fuck would I miss it? The reading is below...what do you think?

This is most definitely connected to this year that I'm picking up and I feel that news or more on the topic of pregnancy with you in July, so you may have an feeling your pregnant, of more favourable to conceive and your right on the mark because I feel that you will conceive around this time. I feel it will be more end of July that this happens, and a test will be done more end of August going into September where I feel that is when your be certain you are by pregnancy test at home. 

I get a baby boy connected to this and will be born at full -term. Connections to the month of May. 

I do feel there is good chances before then that this could happen, even from 3 weeks away. Its just I feel you miss the right time when it can happen

Thanks Melissa. Can you please tell me what you mean in the last sentence? I think youre saying I could get pregant sooner but you feel that I will miss my chance. Is that right?

Yes hunni, around 3 weeks even as soon as that, its all to do with the ovulation and medical specifics of it really, that I don't hold much knowledge on but feel she could change may reading if you want to focus on ovulation and when your most likely to conceive, but not sure you will x


----------



## Bride2b

Krystina WTF? I am confused!! A BFP in Aug/Sep = May baby. Dont miss the chance this month make sure you BD like rabbits!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina - I am so confused!!!!!!!!!! It sounds like she is saying that you will miss your ovulation??? I don't get it!

Which psychic was this?


----------



## jrowenj

Can someone please offer me some sanity...

If I had a temp rise today that means I ovulated YESTERDAY. If a positive OPK happens BEFORE ovulation than why was my opk negative yesterday at noon? Could I have gotten my positive later in the day, ovulated overnight and had my temp rise this morning???


----------



## Bride2b

Ummmm I see what you are saying! Confused.com!!!!!

I think the only thing you can do is bd like CRAZY & see if FF puts crosshairs in once you've had 3 sustained high temps....but then it would probably put you in as O yesterday even though the OPK was -ve! Maybe you did O later yesterday or early hours & the OPK is still picking up a super surge or something? How many pos opks do you usually get?x


----------



## krystinab

Bride2b said:


> Krystina WTF? I am confused!! A BFP in Aug/Sep = May baby. Dont miss the chance this month make sure you BD like rabbits!!!!!!!

i know WTF??? I am going to get pregnant this cycle...I think she has a feeling about may because I will get my BFP in May...cause there is no way I am carrying a baby for 11 months...LOL I got my turkey baster ready....


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Ummmm I see what you are saying! Confused.com!!!!!
> 
> I think the only thing you can do is bd like CRAZY & see if FF puts crosshairs in once you've had 3 sustained high temps....but then it would probably put you in as O yesterday even though the OPK was -ve! Maybe you did O later yesterday or early hours & the OPK is still picking up a super surge or something? How many pos opks do you usually get?x

I think last time I did the OPK, I had 2 days of a positive... SO, here is what I am thinking and hoping... IF I would have taken the OPK at 2pm maybe it would have been positive and I ovulated 12 hours later which would be 2am and then I woke up with a high temp because I ovulated at 2am and I temped at 6:30am??????

This is the scenario I am praying for because I had sex at 7pm and then possibly O'ed 7 hours at 2am!!! 

I wasn't supposed to O until 2 more days! I think its this damn pregnancy tea!!!

Also, yesterday morning I woke up and there was like a GLOB of stretchy ewcm the size of a GOLF BALL!!! 3 hours later another glob that big!!!! SO, I am hoping the odds are in my favor!!!!!!!

Sorry for the ear full!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Krystina WTF? I am confused!! A BFP in Aug/Sep = May baby. Dont miss the chance this month make sure you BD like rabbits!!!!!!!
> 
> i know WTF??? I am going to get pregnant this cycle...I think she has a feeling about may because I will get my BFP in May...cause there is no way I am carrying a baby for 11 months...LOL I got my turkey baster ready....Click to expand...

When I got pregnant last summer I conceived in August and my due date was May 5th! BUT I do hope she means you will conceive THIS MAY!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Ummmm I see what you are saying! Confused.com!!!!!
> 
> I think the only thing you can do is bd like CRAZY & see if FF puts crosshairs in once you've had 3 sustained high temps....but then it would probably put you in as O yesterday even though the OPK was -ve! Maybe you did O later yesterday or early hours & the OPK is still picking up a super surge or something? How many pos opks do you usually get?x
> 
> I think last time I did the OPK, I had 2 days of a positive... SO, here is what I am thinking and hoping... IF I would have taken the OPK at 2pm maybe it would have been positive and I ovulated 12 hours later which would be 2am and then I woke up with a high temp because I ovulated at 2am and I temped at 6:30am??????
> 
> This is the scenario I am praying for because I had sex at 7pm and then possibly O'ed 7 hours at 2am!!!
> 
> Jamie I am thinking you O'd yesterday...OPKs are funny you may have gotten you + at the end of the surge. So instaed of it being 24 to 36 hur after your + it could have been like 12. But I wouldnt worry because you have all that EWCM and sucked all that sperm up....Just BD tonight for good measure.
> 
> I wasn't supposed to O until 2 more days! I think its this damn pregnancy tea!!!
> 
> Also, yesterday morning I woke up and there was like a GLOB of stretchy ewcm the size of a GOLF BALL!!! 3 hours later another glob that big!!!! SO, I am hoping the odds are in my favor!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the ear full!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Jamie- I think you may have gotten you +opk at the end of your surge. So instaed of O coming 24 to 36 hr after your +opk it was like 12 hours before you O'd. But you had all the EWCM and have been BD'ing a lot. I think you are ok but I say one more time for good measure!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Ummmm I see what you are saying! Confused.com!!!!!
> 
> I think the only thing you can do is bd like CRAZY & see if FF puts crosshairs in once you've had 3 sustained high temps....but then it would probably put you in as O yesterday even though the OPK was -ve! Maybe you did O later yesterday or early hours & the OPK is still picking up a super surge or something? How many pos opks do you usually get?x
> 
> I think last time I did the OPK, I had 2 days of a positive... SO, here is what I am thinking and hoping... IF I would have taken the OPK at 2pm maybe it would have been positive and I ovulated 12 hours later which would be 2am and then I woke up with a high temp because I ovulated at 2am and I temped at 6:30am??????
> 
> This is the scenario I am praying for because I had sex at 7pm and then possibly O'ed 7 hours at 2am!!!
> 
> Jamie I am thinking you O'd yesterday...OPKs are funny you may have gotten you + at the end of the surge. So instaed of it being 24 to 36 hur after your + it could have been like 12. But I wouldnt worry because you have all that EWCM and sucked all that sperm up....Just BD tonight for good measure.
> 
> I wasn't supposed to O until 2 more days! I think its this damn pregnancy tea!!!
> 
> Also, yesterday morning I woke up and there was like a GLOB of stretchy ewcm the size of a GOLF BALL!!! 3 hours later another glob that big!!!! SO, I am hoping the odds are in my favor!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the ear full!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Jamie- I think you may have gotten you +opk at the end of your surge. So instaed of O coming 24 to 36 hr after your +opk it was like 12 hours before you O'd. But you had all the EWCM and have been BD'ing a lot. I think you are ok but I say one more time for good measure!Click to expand...

I havent been Bd'ing... yesterday was the only time we Bd'd since last THursday!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Bride2b said:


> Amy - great about the sore boobs - is this usual for you? Or it is a chance for mental symptom spotting??x

i don't know what is usual for me...but i don't remember my nipples being so sensitive.....i had breast augmentation so the feeling is somewhat desensitised at some points......who knows, the tww is kinda getting to me again! ugh!:wacko::wacko:


----------



## mammaspath

krystina - i didn't quite understand the reading either.......but i hope may is your month because it way sooner than july august or september

jrowe - seriously the ewcm! i never get that!!!! jealous party of one here!!!!

im thinking of testing...........hmmm someone please talk me out of it............tww sucks ass!


----------



## Bride2b

mammaspath said:


> jrowe - seriously the ewcm! i never get that!!!! jealous party of one here!!!!

Make that jealous party of TWO! I never get EWCM!!! I have been taking EPO for like 3 months now & still NOTHING!! Bullshit I say!!!!

Jamie just keep at it! Whats done is done but I am sure you have a good shot. Maybe if you havent BD as much the swimmers are nice and strong to get in there! At least you had a clear out on Thursday so they are all fresh! Did you just put some fake temps in as your chart looks different to what it was!x


----------



## jrowenj

I changed my chart bc mondays temp was screwy. I woke up at 2am and was up for an hour than took my temp at 6am and it was 97.4which I thought was high due to my screwed up sleep. I went back to sleep and took temp at 830 and it was 96.9. So, what temp should I put for monday??


----------



## krystinab

Jamie I found this on americanpregnancy.org its the chances of getting pregnant by CD. 

Days before O:
4 13%
3 13%
2 28%
1 26%
0 5% (guess becuase you can miss the egg by hours)

And I dont get EWCM etiher...thinking I will take robitussin starting on CD 10...


----------



## jrowenj

Yeah. Every where I reead says u have to bd BEFORE you O. 

Amy its wayyy too early. Don't test!!

Don't be jealous of my ewcm... Its obviously not helping :cry:


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Yeah. Every where I reead says u have to bd BEFORE you O.
> 
> Amy its wayyy too early. Don't test!!
> 
> Don't be jealous of my ewcm... Its obviously not helping :cry:

Hush up! It is working, it will work...keep you chin up lady...dont get yourself in a funk...got to stay positive to get that positive :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

Bride2b said:


> MrsJ - I am confused, how the heck are you going to know when you should be testing?

Welcome to my world! Before mc I had 30-ish day cycles And now they average around 40-41 days I had been going by a stupid app to tell me when I o but it always seemed like a week after it said I should o I would start having crampy o pains. So if I go by a 14 day lp I would have o April 5 6 or 7th. BUT THIS TIME I had the o pain for 1 day Sunday April 1. It lasted the afternoon and was gone. Normally it lasts a few days. I have not felt it since. AF is supposed to be here on the 19th. She is always on time. I know I should temp and use opks but really it stresses me out worse than I am stressing now. 



Ididbreak down and test. Smu Bfn I am not shocked. My boobs still hurt. I think we will maybe bd tonight to be safe... And then I will try to hold out and not test again for a while lol


----------



## snowflakes120

Haha! I knew you would test Joanna! Don't be bummed about a BFN. It's too early.

Color me jealous of Jaime's EWCM as well!

Krystina - I think your reading was load of crock. Your not gonna miss it! BD every other day and you can't. 

Gemma - Getting your practice in with the kiddos around huh??!! hooray for AF on her way out!! 

I feel out already. I know I'm out. Ugh. My chart looks like shit already.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa why do u think you're out already?! 

This thread needs to get a grip!! We are all flipping out! Hahaha!!! My ewcm is compltetly gone. I def ovulated yesterday. I'm fuxking pissed


----------



## krystinab

You are right Jamie. We all need to go home, take a nice bubble bath and sip some wine...breath out doubt and breathe in a BFP!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Jaime - I just thought the Clomid would make me have a better temp raise at ovulation and that I wouldn't have my fall back temp like I had today. I am quite disappointed to tell you the truth. My chart just looks poopy and I just already have the feeling. I am thinking of not even taking the Prometrium at this point. The Clomid should raise my progesterone and should extend my LP anyways. Ehhh.


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa you cant be out by being 2 dpo! Its probably only just being fertilised, therefore your progesterone hasnt risen yet....lets get some positive thinking in!

Jamie and you girl, get thinking positive, it only takes one little dude to get in there!

MrsJ oh no poas addict, isnt that like 9 days early? Crazy!!

I am seriously getting pissed now, we havent had a BFP for weeks, WTF is that all about???!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Oh Jaime no clue about your temp for Monday, its hard to call especially if you were up for an hour, that means only 3 hours sleep and they say you need 4 hours. Did you get up to take your 6.00 temp? Or just lay there then fall back to sleep? If so this one is probably more like the true temp. Ughhhh I am just speculating! I wish I had the answers!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

AF is in da house!!!!!!!! Tomorrow will be CD1 for me as AF is still a bit light now. I am going home after work and having a bottle of wine and sushi!!!! FREAK YOU MARCH!!!!! Let the games begin for April!

April is OUR month girls!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Sorry she got you May, at least she has stopped faffing and has come along so she can fuck the hell off soon! April is going to be busy with ALOT of BFP in the making!!

Good luck girls!


----------



## Jessica28

I agree....I think we need a BFP in here ASAP - we definitely need the positivity!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Lisa why do u think you're out already?!
> 
> This thread needs to get a grip!! We are all flipping out! Hahaha!!! My ewcm is compltetly gone. I def ovulated yesterday. I'm fuxking pissed

thanks for the reality check.............haha bnb has seriously sent all us girls insane.......i wonder if they have an expense account for ocd and mental illness medications and offer counseling services!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am pulling out the big guns this cycle... CBFM out of the box and ready to go! Freaking cousin of mine just made me that much more determined to get that BFP this month!!!!

BFPs for everyone!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - Sorry your meds are not giving you what you expected. So frustrating!!!! I hope tomorrow you get a HuGE temp increase! I don't know much about clomid or prometrium, so I don't have much good advice for you :hugs:

May - THANK GOD ALMIGHTY! I guess the good thing is that you're over the disappointment of a BFN and now you can look forward to getting back to baby making!!

Gemma - Hope you get your peak early this cycle!!!!

Amy - I felt like your cycle was flying by and now I see you're only 6dpo and I am getting anxious for you!!!

JoAnna - Sorry about the BFN. GOod thing is that you don't know when you ovulated so you may not be out! Right?!

Jessica - the AF limbo... how boring, right?!

AFM - I took another OPK and its fucking negative!!! So, my story is took an opk yesterday at 11am negative, 8am today positive 5pm today negative... I hope to the dear Lord above that I ovulated after we had sex. Usually we don't BD until bed time but yesterday we BD at 7pm so maybe JUST maybe it was a blessing from the LORD ABOVE!!!!!!!!!!


PS... guess who had enough ewcm to make a mini omelette about an hour ago? KILL ME NOW!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Omg Lol jrow I'm cracking up over here:haha: I don't get much going on with ewcm around o....like twice in my life though I have noticed ridiculous globs but of course not while ttc. Btw I totally think your still in and with a fighting chance at that!!!

Mammaspath you are right they do need an expense account bc I know I feel crazy over making a baby every single day!!!! I just want ttc to be OVER for all us girls.


----------



## Jessica28

Well, AF has left the house! Now just waiting to O. I tried tracking my package but it still hasn't been updated since the 3rd when it was in NY. Hoping to get that on Thursday so I can start testing. When do you normally start using the opks? Day 10? I didn't O last cycle until day 17 according to FF but I never did get a positive opk on my digital.

I have a question.... Do any of you or your OHs smoke or drink a lot of coffee?? I am a non-smoker, have never smoked and am not a big coffee drinker....maybe a cup a day. My OH is a big coffee drinker and a somewhat heavy smoker. I guess that affects his sperm count a bit huh?? With that being said, he did get me pregnant once and he does have a child from a previous relationship so I guess theres still some swimmers in there?


----------



## CortneyMarie

Jessica28 said:


> Well, AF has left the house! Now just waiting to O. I tried tracking my package but it still hasn't been updated since the 3rd when it was in NY. Hoping to get that on Thursday so I can start testing. When do you normally start using the opks? Day 10? I didn't O last cycle until day 17 according to FF but I never did get a positive opk on my digital.
> 
> I have a question.... Do any of you or your OHs smoke or drink a lot of coffee?? I am a non-smoker, have never smoked and am not a big coffee drinker....maybe a cup a day. My OH is a big coffee drinker and a somewhat heavy smoker. I guess that affects his sperm count a bit huh?? With that being said, he did get me pregnant once and he does have a child from a previous relationship so I guess theres still some swimmers in there?

Well the boy is a moderate smoker but no coffee at all he does smoke pot we actually fight about it now and then bc although I wouldn't really care if we weren't ttc I do care bc it can slow the whole process!! :dohh: he points out that he got me preg once so his swimmers must not all be swimming in circles :growlmad:!! I get mad but at the same time I don't want all the preassure of major lifestyle changes we tried that for a bit and it just put me over the edge wit stress actually had to take a month off I was so frusterated!!! So I still have 3 figs a day and drink whenever I want


----------



## CortneyMarie

Sorry meant 3 cigs a day a drink whenever I want...which still isn't much usually one major night out a month and to be honest even tho I said no life style changes my night of young out usually is during af!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I wonder if I am the problem. My period had been very light and watery. Maybe my uterus isn't good enough for implantation? What can I do about it?


----------



## jrowenj

I just wanna cry right now... Can you gals check out my chart? How is this even possible? I slept a full 8 hrs with no interruption and its not cold in my house... I got my positive opk at 8am yesterday and the rest of the day they were negative. Any ideas what's going on?? I'm scheduled to Ovulate Thursday...


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - I would keep testing and sexing just in case, especially since you still have EWCM! 

AFM - AF came yesterday but it only filled up 2 tampons all day. It is so light and I am having no cramps whatsoever which is usual for me. Now I am not even sure if I should consider it CD 1 since its not actually a flow. I think I might have to wait till next cycle (if there is one) to use my CBFM. I don't want to waste my test sticks and money on a messed up cycle! More to worry about! I hope my uterus isn't too weak for implantation. Wtf!

Btw please ignore my typos as a use an iPhone to stalk this site when I am not home and the stupid autocorrect messes up everything I type! I SWEAR I CAN SPELL!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

May- are your cycles usually like that??


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> May- are your cycles usually like that??

I would say my cycle started messing up after we decided to TTC but then maybe that's when I started paying attention. Two cycles ago I had a light period just like this and it results in a 41 day cycle plus I don't know if I O'ed that time. :nope:

Btw, I just found a pic of my cousin at a family event back in February and I can already see a bump on her. How could I have been so oblivious that she was preggo. Of course she was only 2 months along then but she is having twins after all so that explains the bump. She was smirking and I swear I want to wipe it off her face! :blush:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hmmm. Jaime, that temp is odd and totally out of place. Do you think you get a temp dip at 2dpo like I usually do? I knew it was going to be cooler last night in NC so I threw on an extra blanket. Was it cold by you? Maybe you haven't OV'd at all. It really is hard to tell. Like May said I would continue to do OPK's and go with my motto: When in doubt, bang it out. Esp with your mini omlettes!!

May - Def count that as #1. If you have to use a tampon or pad no matter how light that is CD1. 

AFM, FF moved my OV date to Sunday like I think it should be, so I was happy about that. And my temp rose a bit more today so I am happy about that too. But I still am feeling out. Awe well. Still deciding on whether to use the Prometrium or not this cycle. I gotta figure it out by bedtime tonight. Ehhh. I hate decisions!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa glad FF moved your ov date!!! What does the prometrium do? Is that the same as progesterone??

Weird thing is i woke up to take my temp and i wassweating. I actually thought my temp was going to be too high based on how hot i felt under the covers! So, i was shocked when i read the 96.4 temp!!!!

If i got my positive opk yesterday i should ov today... so, is that y my temp was so low?? It should be low the day of ov and high the next morning?????:saywhat:


----------



## mrsjoannak

WTF! I had serious o pains last night. So now that leaves us with the question which comes first the chicken or the egg. The O or the pain? I do not feel anything now so it only lasted last night but it sucked. We went a head and bd and so I am hoping we will have our bases covered. We had not had sex since Friday.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> WTF! I had serious o pains last night. So now that leaves us with the question which comes first the chicken or the egg. The O or the pain? I do not feel anything now so it only lasted last night but it sucked. We went a head and bd and so I am hoping we will have our bases covered. We had not had sex since Friday.

Unfortunately, the pains can happen before during or after o. So..... just gotta wait it out!!!
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0002472/


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> WTF! I had serious o pains last night. So now that leaves us with the question which comes first the chicken or the egg. The O or the pain? I do not feel anything now so it only lasted last night but it sucked. We went a head and bd and so I am hoping we will have our bases covered. We had not had sex since Friday.
> 
> Unfortunately, the pains can happen before during or after o. So..... just gotta wait it out!!!
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0002472/Click to expand...

Well dammit. I told husband I do not feel like we are never going to get pregnant. It pisses me off that with my son we were preventing and 5 years later here is my 5 year old son... Hum I have your prevention right here. Now that we are trying it seems impossible. I am having a down day sorry.

And wtf where are all of our BFP? We are supposed to have 3-4 right? 40%! Someone had better catch their eggy this month.


----------



## Jessica28

I was thinking the same thing... that statistic must be a crock of shit.

CD 6 for me and a temp rise that had to be discarded because I had a horrible nights sleep last night and i kept waking up.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> WTF! I had serious o pains last night. So now that leaves us with the question which comes first the chicken or the egg. The O or the pain? I do not feel anything now so it only lasted last night but it sucked. We went a head and bd and so I am hoping we will have our bases covered. We had not had sex since Friday.
> 
> Unfortunately, the pains can happen before during or after o. So..... just gotta wait it out!!!
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0002472/Click to expand...
> 
> Well dammit. I told husband I do not feel like we are never going to get pregnant. It pisses me off that with my son we were preventing and 5 years later here is my 5 year old son... Hum I have your prevention right here. Now that we are trying it seems impossible. I am having a down day sorry.
> 
> And wtf where are all of our BFP? We are supposed to have 3-4 right? 40%! Someone had better catch their eggy this month.Click to expand...

:hug:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

snowflakes120 said:


> May - Def count that as #1. If you have to use a tampon or pad no matter how light that is CD1.

CD 1 today!!! :thumbup:
I did rip open my CBFM. I am so indecisive about using it. I think i will double up with OPKs this month. No time to waste!

What is promethium?


----------



## snowflakes120

jrow - Aweee. That makes sense. I had night sweats on 12 & 13 dpo last cycle and my temps were down those days. Your body was probably trying to regulate its self at least thats what I figured last month. I know our bodies sweat to keep our temps down or we would overheat. 

The Prometrium is progesterone. Since I have low progesterone/luteal phase defect it raises my progesterone levels to where they need to be in the luteal phase. It also extends my too short luteal phase.


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> I just wanna cry right now... Can you gals check out my chart? How is this even possible? I slept a full 8 hrs with no interruption and its not cold in my house... I got my positive opk at 8am yesterday and the rest of the day they were negative. Any ideas what's going on?? I'm scheduled to Ovulate Thursday...

Jamie I think its just a big tem dip before O. Maybe you will O today or tonight...that would be consistant with your OPKS and EWCM.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hugs Joanna. I had a bad day yesterday and am on the cusp of another bad day. I feel ya - we prevented for 12 years. Ugh. That was stupid! I feel it will be a miracle for me to even get pregnant let alone stay pregnant long enough for me to even hold my child... Some days it's hard. We are encroaching on that 1 yr mark and my would be due date really soon and its starting to worry me even more!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrow - Aweee. That makes sense. I had night sweats on 12 & 13 dpo last cycle and my temps were down those days. Your body was probably trying to regulate its self at least thats what I figured last month. I know our bodies sweat to keep our temps down or we would overheat.
> 
> The Prometrium is progesterone. Since I have low progesterone/luteal phase defect it raises my progesterone levels to where they need to be in the luteal phase. It also extends my too short luteal phase.

Hmmm.... so... why wouldn't you use it?? Bc ur temps are already high?


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I just wanna cry right now... Can you gals check out my chart? How is this even possible? I slept a full 8 hrs with no interruption and its not cold in my house... I got my positive opk at 8am yesterday and the rest of the day they were negative. Any ideas what's going on?? I'm scheduled to Ovulate Thursday...
> 
> Jamie I think its just a big tem dip before O. Maybe you will O today or tonight...that would be consistant with your OPKS and EWCM.Click to expand...

I think so! I just read online that not all women get a drop enough to predict ov but some do... so im hoping that tomorrow my temp is above the coverline! We bd yesterday too so if iov today i am good to go!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> jrow - Aweee. That makes sense. I had night sweats on 12 & 13 dpo last cycle and my temps were down those days. Your body was probably trying to regulate its self at least thats what I figured last month. I know our bodies sweat to keep our temps down or we would overheat.
> 
> The Prometrium is progesterone. Since I have low progesterone/luteal phase defect it raises my progesterone levels to where they need to be in the luteal phase. It also extends my too short luteal phase.
> 
> Hmmm.... so... why wouldn't you use it?? Bc ur temps are already high?Click to expand...

Mostly because I feel out already. And I don't know if I want to waste the expensive pills if I really don't have a chance!! But today's temp is giving me somewhat renewed hope!! 

The Clomid should do the same as the Prometrium. It should raise my progesterone and extend my luteal phase too. So I'm still deciding what to do...


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa if I was in your position I would use it, especially as an egg can be fertilised but not implant if your LP is too short, at least you will give it that extra chance at implantation. Its still early yet for any implantation to happen so dont feel out yet! I know how you feel though as last cycle I just knew it wasnt my time....I think you have a sixth sense with these things!

Jaime - I would say your temp is the dip before O. If your OPK was + day before yesterday, it means you were about to O (anywhere up to 48 hours after it detected) so that could infact be O day today. I would guess that your temps will go up from now! If so and you got some baby making action in yesterday you are in with a great chance, just keep :sex: until its confirmed with 3 high temps and crosshairs! Good luck & FX those temps rise tomorrow!

May - I have a fellow CBFM user! Woop woop I am excited about this!! I love mine & know that last time I wouldnt have got pregnant without it! I just hope I have the same luck this time. Laura who was one of our last BFPs used it too. (Auntylolo) Any questions then just ask!! Make sure you dont waste sticks by feeding it after its detected your first peak! Its just a way of making you use more sticks. I have managed to get 20 sticks to last 2 cycles!

MrsJ maybe you should try and 'prevent.' Its funny how people back off with obsessing & it happens. I backed off with my last pregnancy as I thought we were getting a bit too close to our wedding and wham bam thank you ma'am a BFP! I read a thread on the pregnancy part of BNB, it was a lady ttc asking what the preggo girls did differently the month of their BFP, most of the 4 pages that I read (thats how many replies there were) said they stopped trying! I dont want to stop trying though as if I stop I know it wont happen anyway as I will still think I need to be BDing on certain days!

I have to start agreeing that the stats are a crock of shit about being 40% chance of getting PG! I smepped almost perfectly (except the final day) last cycle......! Ok I had a 60% chance of not getting it, but some of you girls stuck to it too! We should be seeing some BFPs soon!!!!

Krystina I have forgotten where you are now....have you O'd? I've read so much I cant remember!


----------



## Bride2b

I just looked at your ticker Krystina! CD9, only 3 days ahead of me! There is a few of us all quite close together, hopefully we will get a flurry of BFPs in 3 weeks or so! There hd better be some before this though you girls who have O'd already!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa i agree with bride. If you got all the bding in before ov than taking the prometrium should help u conceive if u catch the egg!


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> jrow - Aweee. That makes sense. I had night sweats on 12 & 13 dpo last cycle and my temps were down those days. Your body was probably trying to regulate its self at least thats what I figured last month. I know our bodies sweat to keep our temps down or we would overheat.
> 
> The Prometrium is progesterone. Since I have low progesterone/luteal phase defect it raises my progesterone levels to where they need to be in the luteal phase. It also extends my too short luteal phase.
> 
> Hmmm.... so... why wouldn't you use it?? Bc ur temps are already high?Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly because I feel out already. And I don't know if I want to waste the expensive pills if I really don't have a chance!! But today's temp is giving me somewhat renewed hope!!
> 
> The Clomid should do the same as the Prometrium. It should raise my progesterone and extend my luteal phase too. So I'm still deciding what to do...Click to expand...

what is your clomid dosage? I know that I was also on Prometrium to jump start AF but since the clomid I have had very regular periods...I am just hoping I get pregnant soon, because I only have 2 more refills. I sweat like crazy at night and am constanly waking up...my temp was 97.58 this morning which was still pretty high compared to pre clomid. But I did hear that most women conceieve on the 2nd or 3rd round. I think you will be just fine. Maybe you should ask your DR to do some blood work just so you know you O'd


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica - my hubby was a social smoker. I made him quit when i got pregnant, so he's just kept up the non smoking after we lost the baby. I still drink my 1 to 2 cups of coffee a day and i drink alcohol probably once a week or every other week. I think i would drive myself nuts if i changed my lifestyle too much.. i have read a lot of articles that say smoking plays a key role in fertility though.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - I agree with you completely! I also SMEP'ed to a T and still bfn! I think I have to start BD'ing everyday leading up to O. I just hope DH can hang since last cycle he had a few performance issues here and there. I am excited about the CBFM too! I like that it can tell me when my high days are so i can start BD'ing in advance. Pain in the butt to have to bring it with me on my road trip this weekend. Good thing is I dont have to test yet.


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> i have read a lot of articles that say smoking plays a key role in fertility though.

Do you mean in a good way or bad way? If it can help I might start taking up smoking!!!! :haha:

I have told my OH not to drink when I am fertile (the last 2 cycles O has fallen at the weekend) so its not really that easy! He also goes to his mates house and they have a hot tub = dead sperm!! I need to tell him to not use that too as I am getting pissed off with trying everything only for him to kill his sperm before they even get a chance.

I have given up coffee & now drink decaf tea. I have decaf coffee in the house so I could drink this but am just trying to stay clear. I dont really drink either. I had a skin full at my friends wedding but that will be it for the foreseeable future. My problem is I eat ALOT of chocolate which contains caffiene anyway so I dont think the fact I dont have it in hot drinks makes any difference!


----------



## jrowenj

Omg i meant INFERTILITY HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jessica28

lol thats what I thought. OH has tried time and time again to kick the habit but he always gets so moody and we don't dtd when he's all pissy so I think I would rather he smoke and I have the chance of a few swimmers rather than not dtd at all. lol

Last night I got lucky because we dtd earlier than usual.....if we had waited we wouldn't have done anything since he knelled on his kindle and all we heard was CRAAAACCCCCCCKKK. He wasn't in the most pleasant mood after that. It won't turn on, off or anything.....completely unfixable.


----------



## snowflakes120

Jess - My hubby drinks a ton of coffee. I don't really know how bad it is at all for male fertility. I know caffeine isn't good for us. Hubby used to be a smoker - he quit about 2 years ago but will have a cigar or cigarette when we are out with friends sometimes. Vitamin C is supposed to help sperm from clumping in smokers. I have him take 1000mg a day anyways bc I figure it can't hurt.

Krystina - I took 50mg CD5-9 this cycle. I am getting a progesterone test on Monday to make sure I OV'd and the level is good but I have some concerns regarding this.

Sorry to keep talking about my progesterone issues. I know y'all are prolly annoyed. Here is where I am having problems making a decision. Dr didn't tell me to take the Prometrium but he didn't tell me not to either. 
In my eyes, I think just like Gemma and Jaime that by taking it it will only help me by increasing my LP but the Clomid should increase it as well but probably will only be a day or 2. So I would rather take the Prometrium in this sense. BUT then I think about my progesterone blood test next Monday and by taking the progesterone it will make my level look great and good but it's kinda cheating and masking what the Clomid level might be. If I don't take the progesterone and my level comes back low again he'll probably raise my Clomid - If I take the progesterone - I'll never know if my Clomid needs to be raised. UGH. It's a double edged sword - there's good and bad to each decision. Ya know? I hope this makes sense. There is so much info to this Luteal Phase Defect that I have.

Basically pro/con:
Take Prometrium - Extends LP but makes my progesterone look great when it might not be and my Clomid dose would stay the same.
Not take Prometrium - LP should extend a day or so (which is not all that spectacular) but I will get a correct progesterone reading and my Clomid dose might be increased next cycle.

OH yea. I have been following SMEP perfectly except for this cycle too! NO BFP for me either but I have other issues going on so I don't know if I count!


----------



## krystinab

well i am skeptical about the smoking thing (neither me nor Sean have ever smoke cigarettes) becuase back in the day people smoked like chimneys and drank like sailors and had babies!! I think we are hyper sensitive about a lot of things before conception but as long as we are not doing it during pregnancy we should be fine....

I drink....daily (usually wine during the week) but very seldom do I not have a drink after work or working out...


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Jess - My hubby drinks a ton of coffee. I don't really know how bad it is at all for male fertility. I know caffeine isn't good for us. Hubby used to be a smoker - he quit about 2 years ago but will have a cigar or cigarette when we are out with friends sometimes. Vitamin C is supposed to help sperm from clumping in smokers. I have him take 1000mg a day anyways bc I figure it can't hurt.
> 
> Krystina - I took 50mg CD5-9 this cycle. I am getting a progesterone test on Monday to make sure I OV'd and the level is good but I have some concerns regarding this.
> 
> Sorry to keep talking about my progesterone issues. I know y'all are prolly annoyed. Here is where I am having problems making a decision. Dr didn't tell me to take the Prometrium but he didn't tell me not to either.
> In my eyes, I think just like Gemma and Jaime that by taking it it will only help me by increasing my LP but the Clomid should increase it as well but probably will only be a day or 2. So I would rather take the Prometrium in this sense. BUT then I think about my progesterone blood test next Monday and by taking the progesterone it will make my level look great and good but it's kinda cheating and masking what the Clomid level might be. If I don't take the progesterone and my level comes back low again he'll probably raise my Clomid - If I take the progesterone - I'll never know if my Clomid needs to be raised. UGH. It's a double edged sword - there's good and bad to each decision. Ya know? I hope this makes sense. There is so much info to this Luteal Phase Defect that I have.
> 
> Basically pro/con:
> Prometrium - Extends LP but makes my progesterone look great when it might not be and my Clomid dose would stay the same.
> No Prometrium - LP should extend a day or so (which is not all that spectacular) but I will get a correct progesterone reading and my Clomid dose might be increased next cycle.
> 
> OH yea. I have been following SMEP perfectly except for this cycle too! NO BFP for me either but I have other issues going on so I don't know if I count!

Personally I DONT think you should take it unless your Dr tells you too. Give 'em a call and get some direction. You dont want to do anything that could hurt your chances, ya kno? But it will skew your BW if you start taking it before you go...just my 2 cents


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Omg i meant INFERTILITY HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

LOL! I was just about to run to the shop to get a packet of fags to smoke myself to death!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa I see your issue. I guess its now a choice, will you be ok with a BFN this month if you dont take it, which means more accurate BW & then a more accurate dose of Clomid OR risk getting a BFP which if turns out BFN will skew your BW! Aghhhhhh! I would probably not take it to make sure my results are accurate so I got the right dosage of clomid!
Fuck a duck its complicated!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks Ladies - My OH has just recently started taking vitamin C and a multi-vitamin and B12 everyday so I am hoping that just makes things better.

Soooo complicated!

My Mom told me yesterday to stop thinking about it so much....easier said than done!


----------



## jrowenj

Ughhh lisa..... i dunno....i wish i were more help!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Ok, now for my dilemma AGAIN ... if i didnt ovulate yet than why was yesterdays opk positive and todays negative?! Please adviiice


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girls.

Jaime - Maybe your one of those girls that get super advanced noticed on OPK's!! I don't. I get usually the day before and day of OV positives. But if I chart stalk on FF - I see some girls get positives like 2-3 days before. Get 2 negative OPK's and OV on a neg OPK.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> Jaime - Maybe your one of those girls that get super advanced noticed on OPK's!! I don't. I get usually the day before and day of OV positives. But if I chart stalk on FF - I see some girls get positives like 2-3 days before. Get 2 negative OPK's and OV on a neg OPK.

I wasjust about to chart stalk and see if thats happened! Thanks for the thought!!! I guess i should bd today...

I still think you should take the prometrium....


----------



## mrsjoannak

WHAT THE HELL. What does implantation bleeding look like? I am bleeding. When I wipe there is blood. it is light pink with tinges or tiny spots of bright red. AF not due until 4/19. 

Other possible explanations- the bitch is early. We had sex last night... I do not normally bleed afterwards. It was not rough by any means. So I will safely say it is either AF or implantation bleeding. I am crying and can not stop. I am on google now looking for images to compare my nasty wad of toilet paper. Yes I am a creeper and I kept it. 

Someone please help me.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> WHAT THE HELL. What does implantation bleeding look like? I am bleeding. When I wipe there is blood. it is light pink with tinges or tiny spots of bright red. AF not due until 4/19.
> 
> Other possible explanations- the bitch is early. We had sex last night... I do not normally bleed afterwards. It was not rough by any means. So I will safely say it is either AF or implantation bleeding. I am crying and can not stop. I am on google now looking for images to compare my nasty wad of toilet paper. Yes I am a creeper and I kept it.
> 
> Someone please help me.

I would say since you think you had ovulated earlier than usual and hav had sore bbs that its the beginning of AF


----------



## snowflakes120

I agree with Jaime. You prolly OV'd earlier so that means your AF would come earlier too. 

My IB was brown with dark brown fiberous threads in it. You did make me LOL when you said creeper though. Chin up girl. Hugs.


----------



## Bride2b

MrsJ when do yo think you O'd again?

Jamie like Lisa said you could O once the opk turns -ve as dont forget the opk picks up the surge before it happens, its the surge that causes O. So it is possible that you did O today. I think at this stage its a guessing game but just keep BDing!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> MrsJ when do yo think you O'd again?
> 
> Jamie like Lisa said you could O once the opk turns -ve as dont forget the opk picks up the surge before it happens, its the surge that causes O. So it is possible that you did O today. I think at this stage its a guessing game but just keep BDing!

Thanks, girls. I didnt really understand how lh surge works. I finally understand about the surge coming before the burst of the follicle. I guess i have to wait and see if tomorrow brings a high temp!! Maybe the extra low temp means an extra dose of estrogen and a beautiful egg!! Not even tww yet and im already over thinking everything!


----------



## krystinab

mrsjoannak said:


> WHAT THE HELL. What does implantation bleeding look like? I am bleeding. When I wipe there is blood. it is light pink with tinges or tiny spots of bright red. AF not due until 4/19.
> 
> Other possible explanations- the bitch is early. We had sex last night... I do not normally bleed afterwards. It was not rough by any means. So I will safely say it is either AF or implantation bleeding. I am crying and can not stop. I am on google now looking for images to compare my nasty wad of toilet paper. Yes I am a creeper and I kept it.
> 
> Someone please help me.

Did you get a +OPK this cycle? If AF doesnt come on heavy tomorrow, I'd test if I were you.


----------



## krystinab

If I usually get a +OPK on CD 14 does that mean I should just BD on CD12-14 instead of waiting for the + and then start with the everyday BD'ing? I really dont want to miss this egg...I check my cervix and its high already, which is a fertility sign....but it seem like by the time i get a +opk its already dropping...I just cant go through another bday without being pregnant...It will just kill me.


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> MrsJ when do yo think you O'd again?
> 
> Jamie like Lisa said you could O once the opk turns -ve as dont forget the opk picks up the surge before it happens, its the surge that causes O. So it is possible that you did O today. I think at this stage its a guessing game but just keep BDing!
> 
> Thanks, girls. I didnt really understand how lh surge works. I finally understand about the surge coming before the burst of the follicle. I guess i have to wait and see if tomorrow brings a high temp!! Maybe the extra low temp means an extra dose of estrogen and a beautiful egg!! Not even tww yet and im already over thinking everything!Click to expand...

Night sweats are typical for extra estrogen. ;)


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> If I usually get a +OPK on CD 14 does that mean I should just BD on CD12-14 instead of waiting for the + and then start with the everyday BD'ing? I really dont want to miss this egg...I check my cervix and its high already, which is a fertility sign....but it seem like by the time i get a +opk its already dropping...I just cant go through another bday without being pregnant...It will just kill me.

I would bd 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

just in to say hello...............im sick as hell...........not leaving the bed today.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> MrsJ when do yo think you O'd again?
> 
> Jamie like Lisa said you could O once the opk turns -ve as dont forget the opk picks up the surge before it happens, its the surge that causes O. So it is possible that you did O today. I think at this stage its a guessing game but just keep BDing!
> 
> Thanks, girls. I didnt really understand how lh surge works. I finally understand about the surge coming before the burst of the follicle. I guess i have to wait and see if tomorrow brings a high temp!! Maybe the extra low temp means an extra dose of estrogen and a beautiful egg!! Not even tww yet and im already over thinking everything!Click to expand...
> 
> Night sweats are typical for extra estrogen. ;)Click to expand...

I did read that! Maybe its the tea i started drinking?! Ahhh lisa you are a book of knowledge! I love you!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> just in to say hello...............im sick as hell...........not leaving the bed today.

Are you preggers?!?!?!?!


----------



## mammaspath

god i wish.............im gna take a test in the morning........i already f'd up today. but im stuffy my head is pounding and my tummy hates me.......i think its a flu bug.


----------



## snowflakes120

You don't get the flu Mammas in April. Headache & stuffy is a total symptom! I know I had a headache during my BFP 2ww!! 

Jaime - It's really sad how much I know. I know bc I looked it up last month when I had it.

Krystina - Jaime schedule is right on. Do it!

AFM, I had a nice long chat with my Mom on lunch. I love her - shes's the best ever. And we decided for me to take the Prometrium. She made alot of really good points. So there we have it.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> You don't get the flu Mammas in April. Headache & stuffy is a total symptom! I know I had a headache during my BFP 2ww!!
> 
> Jaime - It's really sad how much I know. I know bc I looked it up last month when I had it.
> 
> Krystina - Jaime schedule is right on. Do it!
> 
> AFM, I had a nice long chat with my Mom on lunch. I love her - shes's the best ever. And we decided for me to take the Prometrium. She made alot of really good points. So there we have it.

Seriously, amy...the flu?!

Lsa, yayyy for the chat with ur mom!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> You don't get the flu Mammas in April. Headache & stuffy is a total symptom! I know I had a headache during my BFP 2ww!!
> 
> Jaime - It's really sad how much I know. I know bc I looked it up last month when I had it.
> 
> Krystina - Jaime schedule is right on. Do it!
> 
> AFM, I had a nice long chat with my Mom on lunch. I love her - shes's the best ever. And we decided for me to take the Prometrium. She made alot of really good points. So there we have it.
> 
> Seriously, amy...the flu?!
> 
> Lsa, yayyy for the chat with ur mom!!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: u cant get the flu in april?

:rofl:


----------



## mrsjoannak

mrsjoannak said:


> Just popping in did a tiny bit of skimming- I will try to go back and read everything tomorrow afternoon. Busy day ahead. Just wanted to share that I have had a pretty ahhhhmazing day. MrJ bought me the new iPad today and then while we were in the store I felt a sharp punch to the right ovary followed by my normal O pains. WTF I thought? So against everything I said I came home and POAS. I GOT MY FIRST EVER POSITIVE OPK! At least I am thinking it is. This is the most sure I have been that it is. Listen to me talking myself out of my positive OPK. So here is a pic I took a hour later so it has lightened up a bit. what you think?https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG1954.jpg


Ok so I got my really dark probably positive opk on April 1. I did not have Ewcm until a week later around Thursday the 5th. That is about the time boobs started hurting.Last night had o pain feeling that was uncomfortable I could not sit still. 
Now when I wipe it is pink and discharge-y with tinges of red. 


I am a effin mess. Moody and crying. Need a nap.


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna-hmmmm I dunno... IB usually doesn't have red in it. Have you had any more colored cm when you wipe since?? Sometimes I get ewcm like discharge a few days before AF


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> JoAnna-hmmmm I dunno... IB usually doesn't have red in it. Have you had any more colored cm when you wipe since?? Sometimes I get ewcm like discharge a few days before AF

Just pink when I wipe.


----------



## threemakefive

MrsJ...so...I have heard slight red can be IB...but IDK for sure...

Well, Jaime...I AM JEALOUS!! You have Ovulated twice since I had my last AF GRRRRR lol I am still waiting...CD 53...slightly sore nipples (TMI but I like to have them messed with when we ummm ya know and last night I had to tell him to stop touching them hahah his reply...ARE YOU PREGNANT?!?! hahah I said naw I had a period 8 weeks ago hahah) anywho..so this is the only weird thing, not that its a symptom but, everytime I have blown my nose in the last two days their is quite a bit of blood on the tissue...what the heck is that about?!?! Anywho...just waiting and watching all you chatty kathy's chat away in here lol


----------



## jrowenj

Emily, is pregnancy for you still a possibility?? You have still been bd'ing???

J


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Emily, is pregnancy for you still a possibility?? You have still been bd'ing???
> 
> J

Heck yes we bd lol just for fun...every other day mostly then one time we went from a sat. to a tues. without doing it... so I guess...if I ever ovulate it might be a possibliity...idk lol we bd jsut for sport hahahah


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna i guess you just have to wait and see!!!

Emily are u gonna test again?


----------



## mammaspath

jrowe = i don't understand temping........does your dip mean something?

ugh hate being sick


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Joanna i guess you just have to wait and see!!!
> 
> Emily are u gonna test again?

Idk lol maybe in a few days


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowe = i don't understand temping........does your dip mean something?
> 
> ugh hate being sick

I think it means im ovulating today! I wont know until i see my temp tomorrow.... :pray:


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> JoAnna-hmmmm I dunno... IB usually doesn't have red in it. Have you had any more colored cm when you wipe since?? Sometimes I get ewcm like discharge a few days before AF




jrowenj said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> jrowe = i don't understand temping........does your dip mean something?
> 
> ugh hate being sick
> 
> I think it means im ovulating today! I wont know until i see my temp tomorrow.... :pray:Click to expand...

Hope so! Good luck


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> JoAnna-hmmmm I dunno... IB usually doesn't have red in it. Have you had any more colored cm when you wipe since?? Sometimes I get ewcm like discharge a few days before AF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> jrowe = i don't understand temping........does your dip mean something?
> 
> ugh hate being sickClick to expand...
> 
> I think it means im ovulating today! I wont know until i see my temp tomorrow.... :pray:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope so! Good luckClick to expand...

Your cycle is driving me bonkers


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> If I usually get a +OPK on CD 14 does that mean I should just BD on CD12-14 instead of waiting for the + and then start with the everyday BD'ing? I really dont want to miss this egg...I check my cervix and its high already, which is a fertility sign....but it seem like by the time i get a +opk its already dropping...I just cant go through another bday without being pregnant...It will just kill me.
> 
> I would bd 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16!!!!!Click to expand...

100% agree if your gonna get a BFP thats how its gonna be done! :happydance:


----------



## Bride2b

mammaspath said:


> god i wish.............im gna take a test in the morning........i already f'd up today. but im stuffy my head is pounding and my tummy hates me.......i think its a flu bug.

I bet your pregnant!!!!! Symptom spotting!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Bride2b

MrsJ I hope its not the start of AF! But that pos opk would mean you O'd 10 days ago....how long is your LP usually? Implantation is usually 7-10 days after O. :shrug:

Emily it sounds like your having fun trying!! Even with these mega cycles!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

GIRLS!!!!!! Don't make fun of me.... 2 weeks ago when we were talking about all the psychics and I was having a HORRIBLE day, I got ANOTHER reading! I KNOW. I KNOW! Well, the lady was on vacation and I JUST GOT THE READING 5 MINUTES AGO VIA EMAIL.... GUESSSSS WHAT SHE FUCKING SAID............


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> GIRLS!!!!!! Don't make fun of me.... 2 weeks ago when we were talking about all the psychics and I was having a HORRIBLE day, I got ANOTHER reading! I KNOW. I KNOW! Well, the lady was on vacation and I JUST GOT THE READING 5 MINUTES AGO VIA EMAIL.... GUESSSSS WHAT SHE FUCKING SAID............

april????


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> GIRLS!!!!!! Don't make fun of me.... 2 weeks ago when we were talking about all the psychics and I was having a HORRIBLE day, I got ANOTHER reading! I KNOW. I KNOW! Well, the lady was on vacation and I JUST GOT THE READING 5 MINUTES AGO VIA EMAIL.... GUESSSSS WHAT SHE FUCKING SAID............
> 
> april????Click to expand...

Yyyyyeeeessssss


----------



## threemakefive

wooohoooo


----------



## jrowenj

However, my cycle is over 4/27. So, that still leaves next cycle.... ughhhhh


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> However, my cycle is over 4/27. So, that still leaves next cycle.... ughhhhh

either way very soon :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Wow I missed a few hours and there's so much chatter!! So I take back what I said this morning about how my period is light and cramp free today. Well a few hours later the cramps came and hit me like a truck. Thank god I was off today so I spent most of the day in bed curled up in a ball. Onto CD 2 tomorrow.... I am excited to start this cycle. Hubby and I are calling it Operation Make-a-Baby this month. We are so determined that we even started working out tonight to get in shape and you'll never guess how... We played Just Dance for an hour and sweated like dogs!!!!!! Lol!

Going to go back and read a few pages from earlier today. Hope everyone's well! We need to see some BFPs this month!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Btw, how many kids do you girls want? I have always wanted a set of twins + 1=3! I told hubby I want to try again right away after we have our first especially since it might take awhile before getting pg again. I am not getting any younger. Going to be 35 in November. :nope:


----------



## jrowenj

Ughh i cant wait to temp tomorrow


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime, Did you BD today?


----------



## threemakefive

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Btw, how many kids do you girls want? I have always wanted a set of twins + 1=3! I told hubby I want to try again right away after we have our first especially since it might take awhile before getting pg again. I am not getting any younger. Going to be 35 in November. :nope:

I'd like just one more :) I already have 2, one girl and one boy :)


----------



## jrowenj

May- operation make a baby! Woot!!! Ummm we just did the deed and it was HORRIBLE!!!! My va-jay-jay was dry as a bone!! We both didn't wanna have sex bc we were so tired. So, we tried to get in the mood. Good thing he was able to perform but I had ZERO cm and it was awful!!!! Ughhhh I don't know what to think


----------



## jrowenj

I won't know how many kids I want til I have one lol. I'm thinking 2 or 3


----------



## mammaspath

jaime - are you fucking kidding me?!? april better be the month! im so excited for you!

afm - headache kinda went away, still stuffy and my boobs hurt like a mutha......i got another reading too........hehe...........i was really down today


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> May- operation make a baby! Woot!!! Ummm we just did the deed and it was HORRIBLE!!!! My va-jay-jay was dry as a bone!! We both didn't wanna have sex bc we were so tired. So, we tried to get in the mood. Good thing he was able to perform but I had ZERO cm and it was awful!!!! Ughhhh I don't know what to think

Looks like you are O'ing today so you are in good shape! What days did you BD prior to today? I know you said yesterday too right??? I read somewhere (maybe here) that you have a greater chance of BFP when you BD a day before O. I think that's why I didn't get my BFP last cycle because I only BD'ed the day of O and two days before. This time I am hoping to do it everyday leading up to O. 

I can't see when you've BD'ed from your chart. There's a setting under "sharing" -> "setting" -> "publish intercourse data" where it can display the days you BD'ed on your chart.

I bet your egg is being fertilized right now as we speak!!! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> May- operation make a baby! Woot!!! Ummm we just did the deed and it was HORRIBLE!!!! My va-jay-jay was dry as a bone!! We both didn't wanna have sex bc we were so tired. So, we tried to get in the mood. Good thing he was able to perform but I had ZERO cm and it was awful!!!! Ughhhh I don't know what to think
> 
> Looks like you are O'ing today so you are in good shape! What days did you BD prior to today? I know you said yesterday too right??? I read somewhere (maybe here) that you have a greater chance of BFP when you BD a day before O. I think that's why I didn't get my BFP last cycle because I only BD'ed the day of O and two days before. This time I am hoping to do it everyday leading up to O.
> 
> I can't see when you've BD'ed from your chart. There's a setting under "sharing" -> "setting" -> "publish intercourse data" where it can display the days you BD'ed on your chart.
> 
> I bet your egg is being fertilized right now as we speak!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I am so upset right now. I took my temp this morning hoping for a jump to show O and I didn't get it. I just wanna cry. I got my positive opk 48 hrs ago : (


----------



## Pattypea

Can I join this thread? I had a MMC 17th Feb & ERPC 20th Feb. We decided to start TTC as soon as bleeding stopped but got my first AF on Tuesday (7 weeks & 1 day after ERPC may I add!!!) so am only on CD 3. I have heard about the SMEP plan and have decided to give it a go this month. Am actually quite excited about it ha ha. Willing to give anything a go as so desperate for a :bfp: in May. I am just a bit worried that my cycles are going to be all over the place now as it took so long to get first AF. I will start using OPK's on CD 10. I only have 10 OPK's. Do you think I should get some more just incase I ov late? :wacko:
Fingers crossed for lots of May :bfp:'s ladies!! Sending lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## Bride2b

Welcome Patty, sorry to hear about your mmc. I would say yes get some more opks as I think 10 will get used quite quickly. Do you know when you O? I would also say that if you do then dont be surprised if it changes as your cycles can go a bit odd after a pregnancy & loss. Its probably best to have a supply of opks so you can test a few times a day.

Jaime dont be upset your temp has risen, sometimes the temps dont just spike but rise over the 3 days after O as this is when the progesterone will start to kick in. Also your temp on Tues was unusually high because of your erratic temp that day. DO NOT PANIC!! I will expect your temps will keep rising to confirm O yesterday.

I am now kiddie free!! Phew! That was a stressful few days as my dogs dont really get to see dogs, and one of my dogs has never been around kids as he is shit scared of everything. So I have spend the last few days trying to keep the kids/dogs in separate rooms! I am so glad to have normal stuff on TV again rather than all that kid crap!! I probably sound horrible, but I think we I have kids it will be different as my dogs will get used to them as a baby & I wont have to worry too much about the kids getting bored as this will be their home, whereas the kids I had here only had a few things to keep them occupied. I have learnt loads & the value of BEDTIME!
My dog just jumped up at the gate - like a bloody kangeroo trying to get over at the postman and I tried to stop him & ended up with him jumping up and smaking me in the face....I have a fat lip and my nose hurts....not sure if its broken! Attractive!!!!


----------



## Pattypea

Thanks Bride2b. I think I will order some more today. To be honest, I'm not quite sure when I usually O. I was on the pill for 7 years before TTC. I came off in Sept 11 and waited 6 weeks for 1st AF, 5 weeks for 2nd AF then 3rd came 4 weeks later & I conceived this cycle which resulted in MMC. I didn't use OPK's first time TTC. When is the best time in the day to use them? I'm at work during the week so will have to nip off to the loo hiding the OPK in my bra or something ha ha. x


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Jaime dont be upset your temp has risen, sometimes the temps dont just spike but rise over the 3 days after O as this is when the progesterone will start to kick in. Also your temp on Tues was unusually high because of your erratic temp that day. DO NOT PANIC!! I will expect your temps will keep rising to confirm O yesterday.

Really???? I didn't know that they gradually increase like that! This is only my second time charting. So, I know you can't tell yet until I have some more temps plugged in, but in your opinion do you think I ovulated yesterday :shrug: I kinda think I did because last night's BD session was SO damn dry and I think usually after O, cm dries up... but at this point, I kinda feel like I don't know a damn thing about ttc! I am so upset that my OPK was positive 2 freakin days ago and has been negative since... blehhh


----------



## jrowenj

Pattypea said:


> Can I join this thread? I had a MMC 17th Feb & ERPC 20th Feb. We decided to start TTC as soon as bleeding stopped but got my first AF on Tuesday (7 weeks & 1 day after ERPC may I add!!!) so am only on CD 3. I have heard about the SMEP plan and have decided to give it a go this month. Am actually quite excited about it ha ha. Willing to give anything a go as so desperate for a :bfp: in May. I am just a bit worried that my cycles are going to be all over the place now as it took so long to get first AF. I will start using OPK's on CD 10. I only have 10 OPK's. Do you think I should get some more just incase I ov late? :wacko:
> Fingers crossed for lots of May :bfp:'s ladies!! Sending lots of :dust: xxx

Hey, hun! So sorry for your loss. I agree with Gemma (bride2b) and say you will need more than 10 OPKs. I like to test twice a day because it gives you a better chance at catching your surge! Sometimes the surge is only for a few hours and you could miss it if you're only testing once a day! Since your cycles are slightly irregular and you are unsure when you will ovulate, I think your safest bet would be to start your OPKs at cd10. So, if you decide to test twice a day 10 OPKs will only last you 5 days! There are some great internet sites where you can get a lot of OPKs for a cheap price!

PS. My name is Jaime : ) We are on a first name basis on this thread, so if you see posts directed at "Jaime" that's me! hehe!!

FX for our newbie!!!! :dust:


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> May- operation make a baby! Woot!!! Ummm we just did the deed and it was HORRIBLE!!!! My va-jay-jay was dry as a bone!! We both didn't wanna have sex bc we were so tired. So, we tried to get in the mood. Good thing he was able to perform but I had ZERO cm and it was awful!!!! Ughhhh I don't know what to think
> 
> Looks like you are O'ing today so you are in good shape! What days did you BD prior to today? I know you said yesterday too right??? I read somewhere (maybe here) that you have a greater chance of BFP when you BD a day before O. I think that's why I didn't get my BFP last cycle because I only BD'ed the day of O and two days before. This time I am hoping to do it everyday leading up to O.
> 
> I can't see when you've BD'ed from your chart. There's a setting under "sharing" -> "setting" -> "publish intercourse data" where it can display the days you BD'ed on your chart.
> 
> I bet your egg is being fertilized right now as we speak!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

May, thanks for the chart stalk! I went and changed my settings so you can check out when we BD'd pervert! hahahaha just kidding. I didn't know I had to set that up! Thanks!!!

Umm... my temps are pissing me off at the moment. This is only my second time charting, so I may have a lot of questions and frustrations... so, forgive my ignorance!

Seeing my temps as of today, do you think my Ov date was yesterday? I am quite annoyed that my OPK was positive 2 days ago... I expected a temp raise at least a little bit above my follicular temps :shrug:


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jaime - are you fucking kidding me?!? april better be the month! im so excited for you!
> 
> afm - headache kinda went away, still stuffy and my boobs hurt like a mutha......i got another reading too........hehe...........i was really down today

I swear if this isn't my month, I may commit Harry Carry :hissy:

I forget what your predictions were. Can you give me a summary??? And, who was the reading from yesterday???? I have now officially had SIX readings which all said April... 

When are you testing?!


----------



## bdunn12

Hello ladies!! Can I join??

I have somehow read all 345 pages of this thread over the last few days. You all had me dying laughing.

My story: I started ttc in October of 2011. Surprisingly, I got pregnant in November 2011 but I had a mmc in January 2012. I am on my second cycle since the miscarriage and it seems to be getting back to normal. This last cycle was 34 days. I am on CD10 now. I covered CD8 with the :sex: :thumbup: Sadly, I have already ran into a problem. Last cycle I randomly used an opk and it was positive. It stayed positive for days. Don't know if it was right or not. On CD8 of this cycle, I used another opk and it was ALMOST positive, CD9 was almost positive too. Why are they coming up almost positive this early if I have a 34 day cycle? I read somewhere that it could be a hormone imbalance which would suckkkk. Anyone had this happen?
 



Attached Files:







ovulationtests.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bdunn12

Also, where do yall get these predictions from? I remember reading it in the thread but I can't remember.


----------



## jrowenj

Hi, Bdunn! I can NOT believe you read every page on this thread! HAHAHA!!! It's kind of embarassing because now you know what NUT jobs we are... but, i suppose that since you decided to join after reading that you must relate! hehehe!!

I am so sorry for your loss. I see in your siggy that you had a mmc 2 days after seeing everything was fine at your scan. This all just sucks, right?

Don't worry about your OPK. It is normal for there to always be a line showing. OR you could actually ovulate early. Ever since my mmc, I have had a different O date almost every damn cycle. I would just keep BD'ing and keep testing if I were you.

How many days was your cycle before your MMC???

Also, I have had so many damn psychic readings... as you have read the whole thread, you can see I am obsessed!!!!! I just googled them from seeing their names on other threads on this site.

JennyRenny
Panrosa
Gail the baby psychic
Cheri22
Suzanne


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - ha, this perv is saying you O'ed yesterday! I agree with Gemma - FF usually gives you crosshairs when they see 3 temp rises after a dip. Today could be just one of those rises. I am no expert but I would say keep BD'ing! OPKs detect LH surge "before" you O so it makes sense in your case. 

Welcome to all the newcomers! We need to see
Some BFPs in April!


----------



## bdunn12

Lol oh yes! I am a nut case too. All of my friends have never had to go through the whole ttc thing. When they wanted to get pregnant, all they had to do was get near a penis and bam! healthy pregnancy. It's all craziness and it sucks. But now I will have someone I can bitch to other than my husband who is going crazy. He can't stay in the house for more than about 5 hours with me. Jk lol

I'm pretty sure my cycles before the mmc were 32 or 34 days. I haven't had a regular period since November so I honestly can't remember. My brain is fried from the last few months.

Thanks for the predictors! I've heard of Gail but haven't heard of the others. I'm kind of scared to do them because I don't want them to tell me that I'm not going to have a baby anytime soon. That won't go over well. :nope:


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jaime - ha, this perv is saying you O'ed yesterday! I agree with Gemma - FF usually gives you crosshairs when they see 3 temp rises after a dip. Today could be just one of those rises. I am no expert but I would say keep BD'ing! OPKs detect LH surge "before" you O so it makes sense in your case.
> 
> Welcome to all the newcomers! We need to see
> Some BFPs in April!

I don't know if I can BD again tonight... last night was brutal!!!! OK, so what you and Gemma are saying is that the temp AFTER Ovulation doesn't have to be above the coverline?? I'm sorry I am so dense!! Also, If I got my positive over 48 hours ago than I would have HAD to ovulated already at some point, yes???


----------



## jrowenj

bdunn12 said:


> Lol oh yes! I am a nut case too. All of my friends have never had to go through the whole ttc thing. When they wanted to get pregnant, all they had to do was get near a penis and bam! healthy pregnancy. It's all craziness and it sucks. But now I will have someone I can bitch to other than my husband who is going crazy. He can't stay in the house for more than about 5 hours with me. Jk lol
> 
> I'm pretty sure my cycles before the mmc were 32 or 34 days. I haven't had a regular period since November so I honestly can't remember. My brain is fried from the last few months.
> 
> Thanks for the predictors! I've heard of Gail but haven't heard of the others. I'm kind of scared to do them because I don't want them to tell me that I'm not going to have a baby anytime soon. That won't go over well. :nope:

I am with you on that one! I don't talk to my gf's about all this stuff bc I don't want them to think I am a loon and I am sure they don't want to be bothered every 5 mins... and my husband is SOOOO great and patient, BUT I can guarantee that he is beginning to get annoyed and just pretends not to be for my sake! hahahaha!!! Thank GOD for my SMEP girls!!

As for the psychics... most of the threads say that these psychics do not have a very good success rate so I am not counting my chickens based on their predictions... although deep inside I am very hopeful seeing that all 6 psychics said April for me.. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## bdunn12

My husband works 12 hour shifts and sleeps the other 12 hours most of the time so he doesn't get it too much. His 4 days off are what gets him. 

I think April will be your month! I don't really understand the whole ovulation temps and opk's yet so I don't know what to say about your current situation. I really hope this is your month though!


----------



## jrowenj

bdunn12 said:


> My husband works 12 hour shifts and sleeps the other 12 hours most of the time so he doesn't get it too much. His 4 days off are what gets him.
> 
> I think April will be your month! I don't really understand the whole ovulation temps and opk's yet so I don't know what to say about your current situation. I really hope this is your month though!

Apparantly, I don't understand them as much as I thought I did either! haha!!!

I hope this is all of our month!!!! We didn't get any BFP's in March, so we are hoping for a slew of BFPs in April!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - I hear ya! I BD'ed so much last cycle it became so mundane and difficult to get in the mood. That's when I whip out the Preseed. I know DH doesn't like it because it's slippery and he can't feel a thing. I started using way less and most of the time won't tell him I am using it. It really helps! But I bet you won't need to buy it because this is your month! The control freak in me would still BD tonight anyway even if it's been 48 hrs after your +OPK. You just never know. What if there's a fluke with the OPKs or your temp? Don't miss a chance! 

Omg I just realized if I get a BFP this month it would be around my 5th year wedding anniversary! I want it so bad - for me and my husband. This is exactly the pick-me-up I need! FX!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jaime - I hear ya! I BD'ed so much last cycle it became so mundane and difficult to get in the mood. That's when I whip out the Preseed. I know DH doesn't like it because it's slippery and he can't feel a thing. I started using way less and most of the time won't tell him I am using it. It really helps! But I bet you won't need to buy it because this is your month! The control freak in me would still BD tonight anyway even if it's been 48 hrs after your +OPK. You just never know. What if there's a fluke with the OPKs or your temp? Don't miss a chance!
> 
> Omg I just realized if I get a BFP this month it would be around my 5th year wedding anniversary! I want it so bad - for me and my husband. This is exactly the pick-me-up I need! FX!!!!!!

Ughhhh... i need lube for tonight!!!! 

Awwww i hope you get your anniversary bfp!!!! I want my bfp for dh bday!!!!!! I am taking an hpt 4.29 and his bday is 5.4!!!! If i get a bfp im gonna surprise him on his bday!!! Go US!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sounds like a plan, Jaime! Keeping my Fx for you!

Shit I just remembered I forgot to turn in my CBFM this morning. Will that mess everything up for me this cycle even though I am only Cd 2 and no need to test yet?


----------



## snowflakes120

Wow. You girls were chatty while I was at Kickball last night. Our team went out to eat after and then us and another couple went and got ice cream. It was a nice night.

1st of all Welcome to the new girls!! I'm Lisa!

Jaime - Go to your local CVS/walgreens pick up preseed and insert it with the applicators but only put in half of what they tell you to. You will no longer be dry - I promise you. It'll be like slip and slide! I can't beleive you got another reading!! And another April. I too get what is called "a slow rise" OV. Check out some of the charts - you will see it takes a few days to get up there. 

May - I really want twins like you!! But if not twins then just 2 kids. I also feel that since this has taken us almost a year to have #1 that I prolly won't be able to breast feed like I want and do formula so we start trying for #2 right way. I turn 32 on Saturday so time is not exactly on my side either. 

Bdunn - I am scared to get a reading too for that reason that they will tell me like 2 years away. And I know I'm not supposed to take the reading to heart - I know I will too. So I have shyed away from it.

Mammas - Do you still have "the flu"? How ya feeling girl?

Gemma - Hope you nose isn't broken. Poor puppy wanting the mail man!!

AFM, Temp drop. Boo! But I am figuring it is because it was wayyyyy cold last night. We had frost/freezing warning last night and I think again tonight so the house is wayyyy cooler than it has been. I turned off the heat like over a month ago!! At least that is what I am sticking with to make myself feel better. I did the Prometrium last night so all set on that front.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Wow. You girls were chatty while I was at Kickball last night. Our team went out to eat after and then us and another couple went and got ice cream. It was a nice night.
> 
> 1st of all Welcome to the new girls!! I'm Lisa!
> 
> Jaime - Go to your local CVS/walgreens pick up preseed and insert it with the applicators but only put in half of what they tell you to. You will no longer be dry - I promise you. It'll be like slip and slide! I can't beleive you got another reading!! And another April. I too get what is called "a slow rise" OV. Check out some of the charts - you will see it takes a few days to get up there.
> 
> May - I really want twins like you!! But if not twins then just 2 kids. I also feel that since this has taken us almost a year to have #1 that I prolly won't be able to breast feed like I want and do formula so we start trying for #2 right way. I turn 32 on Saturday so time is not exactly on my side either.
> 
> Bdunn - I am scared to get a reading too for that reason that they will tell me like 2 years away. And I know I'm not supposed to take the reading to heart - I know I will too. So I have shyed away from it.
> 
> Mammas - Do you still have "the flu"? How ya feeling girl?
> 
> Gemma - Hope you nose isn't broken. Poor puppy wanting the mail man!!
> 
> AFM, Temp drop. Boo! But I am figuring it is because it was wayyyyy cold last night. We had frost/freezing warning last night and I think again tonight so the house is wayyyy cooler than it has been. I turned off the heat like over a month ago!! At least that is what I am sticking with to make myself feel better. I did the Prometrium last night so all set on that front.

Thanks for the advice ... 

Sounds like u had a fun nigh!! Cant belive u had frost last night!!


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime - I didn't realize this was only your second time charting too! Second time for me too and I feel like I know absolutely NOTHING. When my OH working and getting up at 5 a.m of course my sleep patterns are interrupted and I don't get that 3-5 hours of uninterrupted sleep before I bbt. I took it this morning and it was 36.0 (at my usual time) I went back to sleep for 3.5 hours and I took it again and it was up to 36.6. I knew it was going to screw with my temps but I didn't realize it would be so much. MY chart is really going to be shit this month.

Bdunn - Welcome. Were you Doctors able to give you a reason for you m.c? That must have been really hard seeing your baby on the sonogram and it seemed like everything was fine and then m/c. Life is so brutally unfair sometimes. So sorry for your loss. I always m/c in January. This is my 3rd cycle since....and it is just now getting back to normal.

Gemma - I guess your dogs are super glad the kids are gone! Hopefully your nose is not broken. Most days I want a dog and then I decide against it... lol Maybe someday....

ATM - It is a yucky day here.....lots and lots of rain. I guess Spring is finally on its way to us. I am waiting for the phone to ring because the mail came a little while ago so I am really hoping to get my OPKs today. SMEP again on Friday.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hello ladies I hope you are all enjoying your day. 

Amy have you tested yet? Why are you so sick? HMMMMMM.... I hope your sickness lasts a few more weeks- like 10-12 :) :winkwink:

Jaime you are killing me with all of your readings. 

Emily any word on your super cycle. That is what I call my long cycle. It is super sized. LOL. Have you tested?

May is AF still here? I would like 2 kids. I have 1 now. If God gave me 3 I would be thrilled with that- but no more than 3.

Haley, Bev, Shelli, Lolo are y'all still around? how are you feeling?

Gemma and krystin skimming over everything i missed - did i miss you? did i skip a page? How are you ladies?


Welcome Patty and bdunn- I am sorry for your loss. I can tell you that you will not find another thread with this many loving and supporting friends. 

Lisa- how is your clomid working? do you have a test date?


AFM-
Had pink spotting yesterday when I wipe. AF not due until 4/19. Woke up with brown in my panties- ok let me clarify because I just reread that and died laughing. I had brown SPOTTING in my panties. When I wipe it is not as dark or heavy as it was yesterday so getting lighter. Boobs are not very tender today. I called my doc yesterday and left a message. They called me back this morning and the nurse laughed her ass off that she was asking me questions like:When was your last period? I have a complete rundown- dates times... when did your boobs hurt and i gave her the date and time. When did you last have sex? I have a list for all of march and april. She thought it was funny that I have tracked every detail. She is talking to the doc and will call me back to tell me either when to take a fmu test or come in for blood test. Sadly I am a wiener when it comes to blood tests so i am hoping we do not have to do that yet...BUT then at least I would know... and when I DO conceive there will lots of blood tests for the next 9 moths so i had better get used to it... 

I am going to try to not flip out today.


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna brown is a good sign!!!! Usually you can test 3 days after IB. Hopefully its not pre af spotting and you get ur bfp!


----------



## Bride2b

Patty - yes you will probably have to hide the opks down your bra! I tested in the afternoon and again at night. Have a look at this from peeonastick.com

"10. Should I use first morning urine (FMU) with OPK's? No. LH is synthesized early in the day, and is not metabolized into your urine until later. So, as a rule, you are more likely to catch your surge later in the day. ("They" say you should test sometime around 2-4 p.m., but I've had fine luck at 10 p.m.-midnight.) Using FMU may not be a problem for you, but if you do not detect a surge during the cycle you use FMU, try testing later during the next cycle."



Jaime - I got this off peeonastick "Should I keep testing once I get a positive OPK? Nah. Once you get a positive you will probably ovulate within the next 12-36 hours. You should be able to confirm this with a temperature rise and/or dry up of cervical mucus (remember, even when you're charting your temps/mucus as accurately as possible, it's still only accurate within +/- 3 days . . . so if you get a positive OPK, and ovulate 36 hours later, and have a thermal shift/mucus dry-up 3 days after that, you may have a discrepancy of 4.5 days between the positive OPK and NFP signs! That's the outside time range, you'll probably see the temp shift/mucus dry-up sooner than that . . . but just letting you know it's possible!)" I would say that you have O'd but maybe BD just for good measure as the last 2 months I thought I had O'd and sealed the deal then FF gave me crosshairs after I thought I had & therefore I didnt get the last BD in both months which meant AF arrived. (Hence this month I will just keep BD to be safe!) Get some preseed as yes CM does dry up after O!

Welcome Bdunn - I found this bit for you:
"6. What if my OPK is positive almost all the time? The most common cause of constant positive or almost-positive OPK's is Polycystic Ovary Syndrome (PCOS.) This disorder is usually characterized by elevated LH (hence the positive OPK's), and is common in women with very long and/or anovulatory cycles.

Don't self-diagnose, though! If you're worried (or just plain obsessed with your pee-sticks ;) call your doct-- okay, okay, you know the drill ;)"

I wouldnt panic just yet - It has to be as dark or darker than the control line to be positive, so maybe your surge is building. I would say keep BD every other day just in case as it seems very early to O if your cycles are that long. Even if you have a 'perfect' 14 day LP you wont O until CD20 with 34 day cycles. 

May dont worry if you dont turn CBFM everyday it will automatically tick over. Just make sure you turn it on soon as you need to pick up the first demand for feeding it a stick - I cant remember what CD it asks (as it changes once it learns your cycle)

MrsJ you had better get used to those damn blood tests, I hated the though of blood tests but I ended up having soooooo many in the last few months, I actually lost count with the amount of tube of blood I had drawn after I lost Bertie, it was ridiculous! I am no longer scared of them! In fact BRING IT ON!!! I want pregnancy blood tests!!

My nose fucking hurts! I cant even blow it & I have a bad headache. I just went out shopping to take some bits back and to collect some bridesmaid shoes and felt quite dizzy in my head! No its not a syptom as I am only CD7!!! You crazy ladies I know what you were thinking!!!! :haha: Maybe I should eat more chocolate! :dohh:


----------



## Hayaddie

I'm here! I've been silently creeping everyday! Welcome all the new girls! Our group is sure growing!!! Shelli, Bev?!? Where are you guys!!


----------



## mammaspath

bdunn12 said:


> Hello ladies!! Can I join??
> 
> I have somehow read all 345 pages of this thread over the last few days. You all had me dying laughing.
> 
> My story: I started ttc in October of 2011. Surprisingly, I got pregnant in November 2011 but I had a mmc in January 2012. I am on my second cycle since the miscarriage and it seems to be getting back to normal. This last cycle was 34 days. I am on CD10 now. I covered CD8 with the :sex: :thumbup: Sadly, I have already ran into a problem. Last cycle I randomly used an opk and it was positive. It stayed positive for days. Don't know if it was right or not. On CD8 of this cycle, I used another opk and it was ALMOST positive, CD9 was almost positive too. Why are they coming up almost positive this early if I have a 34 day cycle? I read somewhere that it could be a hormone imbalance which would suckkkk. Anyone had this happen?

hi! welcome to the group..........just to let you know i did have a positive opk the day after af left last cycle then it went neg for a couple days and then positive for another 4 in a row......it was weird but i think out bodies take a bit ot readjust.


----------



## Bride2b

Jess did your baby making package arrive?x


----------



## mammaspath

I'm still stuffy and have a sore throat.........my boobs are incredibly sore still but i did the test..............BFN! ugh so i really am just sick.........wah

mrs j - just an fyi i did have pink "spotting" the month i got preggo.......i actually used to have it every month after my tubal reversal........since the mc i have yet to see it so idk.......it's not a bad thing


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - OMG you are an Angel!!!! Thank you for getting that info!!!!! I feel sooo much better I ALWAYS have a ton of ewcm leading up to O and since i was soooo dry last night I am sure that I probably ovulated some time during the day!!!

OK, so now I have one last question. I got my +opk Tuesday at 8am with FMU... it's rare to get the positive with FMU, so do you think the beginning of my surge was some time Monday evening and I missed the beginning of it??? I am so confused because if that is the case and I ovulated Wednesday than that is way after the 36 hours... or am I just not calculating this correctly?! Oh poop!!

OMG i can't believe how badly your nose got hurt!!! Hopefully you won't get a black eye!!!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> I'm still stuffy and have a sore throat.........my boobs are incredibly sore still but i did the test..............BFN! ugh so i really am just sick.........wah
> 
> mrs j - just an fyi i did have pink "spotting" the month i got preggo.......i actually used to have it every month after my tubal reversal........since the mc i have yet to see it so idk.......it's not a bad thing

You're only 8dpo though!!!! I say take a test in 3 days!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I'm here! I've been silently creeping everyday! Welcome all the new girls! Our group is sure growing!!! Shelli, Bev?!? Where are you guys!!

Ummm Haley! WTF?! Where have you been??? ughhh! hehehe!! Awww you're little prune is so cute!

Did you read I got another reading? Someone needs an intervention :blush:


----------



## auntylolo

I'm here too, hi everyone :hi: I get to be a prune tomorrow!


----------



## jrowenj

auntylolo said:


> I'm here too, hi everyone :hi: I get to be a prune tomorrow!

Yay for prunes!


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Gemma - OMG you are an Angel!!!! Thank you for getting that info!!!!! I feel sooo much better I ALWAYS have a ton of ewcm leading up to O and since i was soooo dry last night I am sure that I probably ovulated some time during the day!!!
> 
> OK, so now I have one last question. I got my +opk Tuesday at 8am with FMU... it's rare to get the positive with FMU, so do you think the beginning of my surge was some time Monday evening and I missed the beginning of it??? I am so confused because if that is the case and I ovulated Wednesday than that is way after the 36 hours... or am I just not calculating this correctly?! Oh poop!!
> 
> OMG i can't believe how badly your nose got hurt!!! Hopefully you won't get a black eye!!!

I would put money on it that you did O yesterday, so anytime between Mon night/early hours Tues you would have surged which makes sense! You BD Mon, Tues & Weds = fucking spot on sexy time girl!!!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hey girls i'm here too have been lurking everyday to check to see how you are all doing! 

Hi new ladies!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Gemma - OMG you are an Angel!!!! Thank you for getting that info!!!!! I feel sooo much better I ALWAYS have a ton of ewcm leading up to O and since i was soooo dry last night I am sure that I probably ovulated some time during the day!!!
> 
> OK, so now I have one last question. I got my +opk Tuesday at 8am with FMU... it's rare to get the positive with FMU, so do you think the beginning of my surge was some time Monday evening and I missed the beginning of it??? I am so confused because if that is the case and I ovulated Wednesday than that is way after the 36 hours... or am I just not calculating this correctly?! Oh poop!!
> 
> OMG i can't believe how badly your nose got hurt!!! Hopefully you won't get a black eye!!!
> 
> I would put money on it that you did O yesterday, so anytime between Mon night/early hours Tues you would have surged which makes sense! You BD Mon, Tues & Weds = fucking spot on sexy time girl!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Does that mean I don't have to bang tonight????? [-o&lt;[


----------



## Bride2b

Oh yeah I forgot to say I dont talk to anyone else about ttc either. My OH knows that I have all these pills lined up but I dont think he realises just how bad my obsession is! I tel him I am desperate to be preggers, but I dont think he gets it! I know he said on Monday he cant wait for us to have kids, so hopefully its enough for me to have my wicked way when I want it this month!!!! My best friend asked if we were going to try again the other day after the wedding & I said we were trying as it didnt matter if I was preggers for the wedding as its 16 weeks away and last time at 19 1/2 weeks it just looked like I needed a poo & no one knew I was preggers anyway! So I can safely say my dress will fit regardless. I didnt go into any detail though with her, although I am sure she knows what its like as she tried for 8 months for her daughter (the kiddie I'v just had staying with me) after she had a mc.

I just pigged out on Easter chocolate and now Lady Gaga is on TV looking super hot in her video - she has an awesome body! Great now I feel like a heffer!


----------



## Jessica28

Bride2b said:


> Jess did your baby making package arrive?x

Of course it didn't....I have no luck at all. I have 2 more chances to get it before I should start poas..... I emailed them about the status because it hasn't been updated since April 3rd. God, I hate living in the boonies sometimes.


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Gemma - OMG you are an Angel!!!! Thank you for getting that info!!!!! I feel sooo much better I ALWAYS have a ton of ewcm leading up to O and since i was soooo dry last night I am sure that I probably ovulated some time during the day!!!
> 
> OK, so now I have one last question. I got my +opk Tuesday at 8am with FMU... it's rare to get the positive with FMU, so do you think the beginning of my surge was some time Monday evening and I missed the beginning of it??? I am so confused because if that is the case and I ovulated Wednesday than that is way after the 36 hours... or am I just not calculating this correctly?! Oh poop!!
> 
> OMG i can't believe how badly your nose got hurt!!! Hopefully you won't get a black eye!!!
> 
> I'd still bang to make sure!!!! The day after O might catch it if your egg hasnt been hammered by his soldier!
> 
> I would put money on it that you did O yesterday, so anytime between Mon night/early hours Tues you would have surged which makes sense! You BD Mon, Tues & Weds = fucking spot on sexy time girl!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean I don't have to bang tonight????? :pray:Click to expand...

You should still BANG! The day after O is suggested to make sure the soldiers get a last shot at the egg!


----------



## Bride2b

Jessica28 said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Jess did your baby making package arrive?x
> 
> Of course it didn't....I have no luck at all. I have 2 more chances to get it before I should start poas..... I emailed them about the status because it hasn't been updated since April 3rd. God, I hate living in the boonies sometimes.Click to expand...

Ah thats crap!!!! Can you get any more of the more expensive ones IF they dont show up? Ugh thats crap being in the sticks! I bloody hope they arrive!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Gemma - OMG you are an Angel!!!! Thank you for getting that info!!!!! I feel sooo much better I ALWAYS have a ton of ewcm leading up to O and since i was soooo dry last night I am sure that I probably ovulated some time during the day!!!
> 
> OK, so now I have one last question. I got my +opk Tuesday at 8am with FMU... it's rare to get the positive with FMU, so do you think the beginning of my surge was some time Monday evening and I missed the beginning of it??? I am so confused because if that is the case and I ovulated Wednesday than that is way after the 36 hours... or am I just not calculating this correctly?! Oh poop!!
> 
> OMG i can't believe how badly your nose got hurt!!! Hopefully you won't get a black eye!!!
> 
> I'd still bang to make sure!!!! The day after O might catch it if your egg hasnt been hammered by his soldier!
> 
> I would put money on it that you did O yesterday, so anytime between Mon night/early hours Tues you would have surged which makes sense! You BD Mon, Tues & Weds = fucking spot on sexy time girl!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Does that mean I don't have to bang tonight????? :pray:Click to expand...
> 
> You should still BANG! The day after O is suggested to make sure the soldiers get a last shot at the egg!Click to expand...

KILL ME NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well, I am going to a girl's night at my friend's apt tonight, so I will most likely come home tipsy from wine which should help in the baby making tonight!


----------



## Bride2b

auntylolo said:


> I'm here too, hi everyone :hi: I get to be a prune tomorrow!

OMG 9 weeks & a prune! where has the time gone?:cloud9:


----------



## mrsjoannak

mammaspath said:


> I'm still stuffy and have a sore throat.........my boobs are incredibly sore still but i did the test..............BFN! ugh so i really am just sick.........wah
> 
> mrs j - just an fyi i did have pink "spotting" the month i got preggo.......i actually used to have it every month after my tubal reversal........since the mc i have yet to see it so idk.......it's not a bad thing

It is thickening up just like it was yesterday except now it is brown. I know that brown is old blood but is it bad that it went from pink to brown? It is still only when I wipe. The doc called back and said that I could test tomorrow morning. If bfn then wait a couple of day and do it again. If no AF by 4/20 she wants me there for blood test. So basically I hung up the phone and PEED ON A STICK. :dohh: Bfn. However the control line was dark as crap good right and the test window is a plus for bfp and minus for bfn. the bfn line was so light it was barely there. Does that mean it is faulty? Where is Shelli?:haha:


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> I'm still stuffy and have a sore throat.........my boobs are incredibly sore still but i did the test..............BFN! ugh so i really am just sick.........wah
> 
> mrs j - just an fyi i did have pink "spotting" the month i got preggo.......i actually used to have it every month after my tubal reversal........since the mc i have yet to see it so idk.......it's not a bad thing
> 
> It is thickening up just like it was yesterday except now it is brown. I know that brown is old blood but is it bad that it went from pink to brown? It is still only when I wipe. The doc called back and said that I could test tomorrow morning. If bfn then wait a couple of day and do it again. If no AF by 4/20 she wants me there for blood test. So basically I hung up the phone and PEED ON A STICK. :dohh: Bfn. However the control line was dark as crap good right and the test window is a plus for bfp and minus for bfn. the bfn line was so light it was barely there. Does that mean it is faulty? Where is Shelli?:haha:Click to expand...

Not faulty. The plus sign ones are weird like that... hard to say. When i got my bfp in december, i had thick brown old blood a few days before my bfp however once in a while, i get some old blood a week or so before af .. sometimes our bodies cleanse that way


----------



## snowflakes120

It isn't a blue dye is it Mrsj?? SMEP'ers aren't allowed to take them anymore!! They give crappy results!! 

Go to Dollar Tree and get some $1 pink dyes!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> It isn't a blue dye is it Mrsj?? SMEP'ers aren't allowed to take them anymore!! They give crappy results!!
> 
> Go to Dollar Tree and get some $1 pink dyes!!

nope! It was a pink plus minus from kroger. I hate blue dye... pretty sure they are a product of the devil.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> It isn't a blue dye is it Mrsj?? SMEP'ers aren't allowed to take them anymore!! They give crappy results!!
> 
> Go to Dollar Tree and get some $1 pink dyes!!

:ban:


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> I'm still stuffy and have a sore throat.........my boobs are incredibly sore still but i did the test..............BFN! ugh so i really am just sick.........wah
> 
> mrs j - just an fyi i did have pink "spotting" the month i got preggo.......i actually used to have it every month after my tubal reversal........since the mc i have yet to see it so idk.......it's not a bad thing
> 
> It is thickening up just like it was yesterday except now it is brown. I know that brown is old blood but is it bad that it went from pink to brown? It is still only when I wipe. The doc called back and said that I could test tomorrow morning. If bfn then wait a couple of day and do it again. If no AF by 4/20 she wants me there for blood test. So basically I hung up the phone and PEED ON A STICK. :dohh: Bfn. However the control line was dark as crap good right and the test window is a plus for bfp and minus for bfn. the bfn line was so light it was barely there. Does that mean it is faulty? Where is Shelli?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Not faulty. The plus sign ones are weird like that... hard to say. When i got my bfp in december, i had thick brown old blood a few days before my bfp however once in a while, i get some old blood a week or so before af .. sometimes our bodies cleanse that wayClick to expand...

It does say on the box:

"quality Guaranteed"
"if you are not completely satisfied return it for a replacement"

i was not positive...therefore I am not satisfied. Can I return it? 

No really I did call the 800 number on the box and asked about the lines. I remembered the lines being dark on the last one I took- she said that those 2 lines should both be pretty dark and the the actual test line that makes the plus can very in color. She told me to take it back to the store. I told her I was not going to walk in to a grocery store with something I had pissed on and return it. She laughed and told me to take the *empty* box. She stressed heavily E-M-P-T-Y lol


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> It isn't a blue dye is it Mrsj?? SMEP'ers aren't allowed to take them anymore!! They give crappy results!!
> 
> Go to Dollar Tree and get some $1 pink dyes!!
> 
> nope! It was a pink plus minus from kroger. I hate blue dye... pretty sure they are a product of the devil.Click to expand...

Even the pink +/- tests have a dark test line and a lighter bfn line


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> I'm still stuffy and have a sore throat.........my boobs are incredibly sore still but i did the test..............BFN! ugh so i really am just sick.........wah
> 
> mrs j - just an fyi i did have pink "spotting" the month i got preggo.......i actually used to have it every month after my tubal reversal........since the mc i have yet to see it so idk.......it's not a bad thing
> 
> It is thickening up just like it was yesterday except now it is brown. I know that brown is old blood but is it bad that it went from pink to brown? It is still only when I wipe. The doc called back and said that I could test tomorrow morning. If bfn then wait a couple of day and do it again. If no AF by 4/20 she wants me there for blood test. So basically I hung up the phone and PEED ON A STICK. :dohh: Bfn. However the control line was dark as crap good right and the test window is a plus for bfp and minus for bfn. the bfn line was so light it was barely there. Does that mean it is faulty? Where is Shelli?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Not faulty. The plus sign ones are weird like that... hard to say. When i got my bfp in december, i had thick brown old blood a few days before my bfp however once in a while, i get some old blood a week or so before af .. sometimes our bodies cleanse that wayClick to expand...
> 
> It does say on the box:
> 
> "quality Guaranteed"
> "if you are not completely satisfied return it for a replacement"
> 
> i was not positive...therefore I am not satisfied. Can I return it?
> 
> No really I did call the 800 number on the box and asked about the lines. I remembered the lines being dark on the last one I took- she said that those 2 lines should both be pretty dark and the the actual test line that makes the plus can very in color. She told me to take it back to the store. I told her I was not going to walk in to a grocery store with something I had pissed on and return it. She laughed and told me to take the *empty* box. She stressed heavily E-M-P-T-Y lolClick to expand...

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/index.php?p=2&hptbrandid=10


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna thats hilarious EMPTYYYY lmaooooo

Id go get another one for free! Hollaaaa!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> I'm still stuffy and have a sore throat.........my boobs are incredibly sore still but i did the test..............BFN! ugh so i really am just sick.........wah
> 
> mrs j - just an fyi i did have pink "spotting" the month i got preggo.......i actually used to have it every month after my tubal reversal........since the mc i have yet to see it so idk.......it's not a bad thing
> 
> It is thickening up just like it was yesterday except now it is brown. I know that brown is old blood but is it bad that it went from pink to brown? It is still only when I wipe. The doc called back and said that I could test tomorrow morning. If bfn then wait a couple of day and do it again. If no AF by 4/20 she wants me there for blood test. So basically I hung up the phone and PEED ON A STICK. :dohh: Bfn. However the control line was dark as crap good right and the test window is a plus for bfp and minus for bfn. the bfn line was so light it was barely there. Does that mean it is faulty? Where is Shelli?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Not faulty. The plus sign ones are weird like that... hard to say. When i got my bfp in december, i had thick brown old blood a few days before my bfp however once in a while, i get some old blood a week or so before af .. sometimes our bodies cleanse that wayClick to expand...
> 
> It does say on the box:
> 
> "quality Guaranteed"
> "if you are not completely satisfied return it for a replacement"
> 
> i was not positive...therefore I am not satisfied. Can I return it?
> 
> No really I did call the 800 number on the box and asked about the lines. I remembered the lines being dark on the last one I took- she said that those 2 lines should both be pretty dark and the the actual test line that makes the plus can very in color. She told me to take it back to the store. I told her I was not going to walk in to a grocery store with something I had pissed on and return it. She laughed and told me to take the *empty* box. She stressed heavily E-M-P-T-Y lolClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! Goodness a bunch of stuff happend last night...LOL

Welcome Bun, sorry about your MMC...gald that you are joining our lil circle! 

Aunty lolo and Haley congrats on your purnes....soooo cute :)

Jamie I CANNOT beleive you got another reading. LOL You make me smile :) It is very encouraging that 6 psychics said this will be your month. Im no psychic but I think it will be your month too!! Im with Bride, I think you O'd yesterday. I am sure your sore with all that BD'in...but I think you should do it tonight for good measure!

Bride- I am soo excited about your wedding. How many guests are you going to have? Are you resgisterd everyplace? I LOVE doing registrys. When is your bridal party? Sorry if I am obsessing ...

Snow your only 4dpo I wouldnt worry much about the temp drop! Are you cramping from the Clomid? Any SE?

Jess- that package is taking for-fucking-ever!!! I hope you get it today too! Have fun SEMP'in

MrsJ- I am squrimish too when it comes to giving blood, but I think it will give you the most accurate results...You can do it!!

AFM, last night we went out for suschi and drinks...needless to say we ended up getting wasted. When we got home I basically took the dick..LOL BUT after and hour and a half of sex and giving head I got no semen...I WAS PISSED. Then I started worrying that this was the missed opportunity the last psychic told me about...BUT we got it in this morning and I got a -OPK soooooo Im still in the game , whoop whoop..(sorry if this is TMI) and I got a crazy temp jump this AM...somethings cooking in there!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa / gemma, should i stop drinking the pregnancy tea after o?? Its red rapberry leaf tea...any ideas?


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Lisa / gemma, should i stop drinking the pregnancy tea after o?? Its red rapberry leaf tea...any ideas?

SO I seriously thought you just asked if you should stop DRINKING after pregnancy. 

My answer yes you should. I would highly recommend that. 

Then I saw tea... I have no idea on that. But again I would recommend that you quit drinking after pregnancy. :winkwink:


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:
 

> Hey ladies! Goodness a bunch of stuff happend last night...LOL
> 
> Welcome Bun, sorry about your MMC...gald that you are joining our lil circle!
> 
> Aunty lolo and Haley congrats on your purnes....soooo cute :)
> 
> Jamie I CANNOT beleive you got another reading. LOL You make me smile :) It is very encouraging that 6 psychics said this will be your month. Im no psychic but I think it will be your month too!! Im with Bride, I think you O'd yesterday. I am sure your sore with all that BD'in...but I think you should do it tonight for good measure!
> 
> Bride- I am soo excited about your wedding. How many guests are you going to have? Are you resgisterd everyplace? I LOVE doing registrys. When is your bridal party? Sorry if I am obsessing ...
> 
> Snow your only 4dpo I wouldnt worry much about the temp drop! Are you cramping from the Clomid? Any SE?
> 
> Jess- that package is taking for-fucking-ever!!! I hope you get it today too! Have fun SEMP'in
> 
> MrsJ- I am squrimish too when it comes to giving blood, but I think it will give you the most accurate results...You can do it!!
> 
> AFM, last night we went out for suschi and drinks...needless to say we ended up getting wasted. When we got home I basically took the dick..LOL BUT after and hour and a half of sex and giving head I got no semen...I WAS PISSED. Then I started worrying that this was the missed opportunity the last psychic told me about...BUT we got it in this morning and I got a -OPK soooooo Im still in the game , whoop whoop..(sorry if this is TMI) and I got a crazy temp jump this AM...somethings cooking in there!

I promise no more readings!!!!!! Omg, what i would give for some sushi and wine right now!!!!
All that work and no semen?? Thats what my hubby wouldcall WHISKY DICK!!! too much alcohol = more difficult to cum!!!! :rofl: glad u got some this morning. Is ur ticker accurate?? Thinkin u will o in 5 days???


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Lisa / gemma, should i stop drinking the pregnancy tea after o?? Its red rapberry leaf tea...any ideas?
> 
> SO I seriously thought you just asked if you should stop DRINKING after pregnancy.
> 
> My answer yes you should. I would highly recommend that.
> 
> Then I saw tea... I have no idea on that. But again I would recommend that you quit drinking after pregnancy. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Wait....i cant drink once im pregnant?? Shit, i may re think this ttc thing. :rofl: hahahahahhahahahaha!!! Do i have to stop smoking crack too?! Btw, wh are u on here and not running to the store?!?!?!?!?! :test:


----------



## Jessica28

Gemma - I am going out of town on Sunday so it hey don't arrive tomorrow I might have to break down and buy some more expensive ones...I'd rather not use the digis though as they didn't give me a positive last time.

Jaime - I think thats what I need.... a drunken sex session! At least it wouldn't be a chore....lol. We have only dtd once in more than a week because of arguments and AF sothe next time should be good. lol


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Gemma - I am going out of town on Sunday so it hey don't arrive tomorrow I might have to break down and buy some more expensive ones...I'd rather not use the digis though as they didn't give me a positive last time.
> 
> Jaime - I think thats what I need.... a drunken sex session! At least it wouldn't be a chore....lol. We have only dtd once in more than a week because of arguments and AF sothe next time should be good. lol

U should see he pic in my mind of where u live..... lmao!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Lisa / gemma, should i stop drinking the pregnancy tea after o?? Its red rapberry leaf tea...any ideas?
> 
> SO I seriously thought you just asked if you should stop DRINKING after pregnancy.
> 
> My answer yes you should. I would highly recommend that.
> 
> Then I saw tea... I have no idea on that. But again I would recommend that you quit drinking after pregnancy. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Wait....i cant drink once im pregnant?? Shit, i may re think this ttc thing. :rofl: hahahahahhahahahaha!!! Do i have to stop smoking crack too?! Btw, wh are u on here and not running to the store?!?!?!?!?! :test:Click to expand...


My son does not want to put on pants. If I go get a test I will pee on it. I want to wait until tonight to go get it so that I will come home and go to bed and then get up and do it fmu. I really drink way too much water and my pee is always crystal clear except for fmu so i think i should wait.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Lisa / gemma, should i stop drinking the pregnancy tea after o?? Its red rapberry leaf tea...any ideas?
> 
> SO I seriously thought you just asked if you should stop DRINKING after pregnancy.
> 
> My answer yes you should. I would highly recommend that.
> 
> Then I saw tea... I have no idea on that. But again I would recommend that you quit drinking after pregnancy. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Wait....i cant drink once im pregnant?? Shit, i may re think this ttc thing. :rofl: hahahahahhahahahaha!!! Do i have to stop smoking crack too?! Btw, wh are u on here and not running to the store?!?!?!?!?! :test:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My son does not want to put on pants. If I go get a test I will pee on it. I want to wait until tonight to go get it so that I will come home and go to bed and then get up and do it fmu. I really drink way too much water and my pee is always crystal clear except for fmu so i think i should wait.Click to expand...

Good plan, stan


----------



## jrowenj

Ps. Did u all see the breaking news about a suspicious pkg in Manhattan at the two world financial center??


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - Glad you able to get your baby batter this AM!!

Jaime - Some keep taking it, some stop. Personally, I would stop, it's know to cause uterine contractions. So then it will make it hard for eggy to implant. I actually take it to bring on AF!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Krystina - Glad you able to get your baby batter this AM!!
> 
> Jaime - Some keep taking it, some stop. Personally, I would stop, it's know to cause uterine contractions. So then it will make it hard for eggy to implant. I actually take it to bring on AF!!

Thanks :flow: im gonna stop drinking it


----------



## jrowenj

Im sorry... I just felt the need to post these... this dog CRACKS me UP!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> I'm still stuffy and have a sore throat.........my boobs are incredibly sore still but i did the test..............BFN! ugh so i really am just sick.........wah
> 
> mrs j - just an fyi i did have pink "spotting" the month i got preggo.......i actually used to have it every month after my tubal reversal........since the mc i have yet to see it so idk.......it's not a bad thing
> 
> It is thickening up just like it was yesterday except now it is brown. I know that brown is old blood but is it bad that it went from pink to brown? It is still only when I wipe. The doc called back and said that I could test tomorrow morning. If bfn then wait a couple of day and do it again. If no AF by 4/20 she wants me there for blood test. So basically I hung up the phone and PEED ON A STICK. :dohh: Bfn. However the control line was dark as crap good right and the test window is a plus for bfp and minus for bfn. the bfn line was so light it was barely there. Does that mean it is faulty? Where is Shelli?:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Not faulty. The plus sign ones are weird like that... hard to say. When i got my bfp in december, i had thick brown old blood a few days before my bfp however once in a while, i get some old blood a week or so before af .. sometimes our bodies cleanse that wayClick to expand...
> 
> It does say on the box:
> 
> "quality Guaranteed"
> "if you are not completely satisfied return it for a replacement"
> 
> i was not positive...therefore I am not satisfied. Can I return it?
> 
> No really I did call the 800 number on the box and asked about the lines. I remembered the lines being dark on the last one I took- she said that those 2 lines should both be pretty dark and the the actual test line that makes the plus can very in color. She told me to take it back to the store. I told her I was not going to walk in to a grocery store with something I had pissed on and return it. She laughed and told me to take the *empty* box. She stressed heavily E-M-P-T-Y lolClick to expand...

Ok I nearly pissed myself!!!!!!!!:haha: LOL


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Lisa / gemma, should i stop drinking the pregnancy tea after o?? Its red rapberry leaf tea...any ideas?

STOP DRINKING THE TEA!!!!!!! The next time you need to drink it is when your trying to induce labour in 9 months!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Krystina you nearly made me piss my pants too! I should really get off my arse and take my dogs out, but there is way too much going on here! I wish you girls werent so far away, as I think we would have a cracking night out on the tiles with a few cheeky bottles of wine!!!! Hell TTC is making everyone fucking crazy!!

Krystina I am going to London for my Hen do, we are going to watch the stage show of Mamma Mia and then go to a place called choccywoccydoodah for a chocolate party! https://www.choccywoccydoodah.com/index.html Then I am having a local hen do with dinner, drinking & dancing (but hopefully I'll be preggers by then!!!)


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - I actually stopped drinking the tea just in case! Thanks for the heads up!

OMG... you really DOOOO love chocolate!


----------



## Bride2b

YES!


----------



## shellideaks

Hi ladies. 

I'm in work at the moment and majorly need to catch up on this thread but just wanted to share my scan with you all. Measuring dead on for 12+2. Baby was being awkward and was in completely the wrong position so I had to go for a walk to get him/her to move lol.

Will re-read through once I'm home, hope you're all well! x
 



Attached Files:







479327_10150669460692312_639402311_9860518_717548792_o.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jrowenj

AAwwww shelli!!! THanks for posting a pic!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

OMG Shelli thats amazing! What a cute little photo of baby! Its so clear! I bet your over the moon xx


----------



## mammaspath

awe shelli i just cried happy tear for you!!!! HOW EXCITING!

JAIMIE--------SERIOUSLY SEND ME THE PUP.........WHAT KIND OF DOG IS THAT?
HAHA I PUT TWO I'S IN YOUR NAME!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy, shes a mix of maltese and shih tzu. She has the best pesonality. Shes not a yappy lil dog. Shes so funny!!!


----------



## mammaspath

I WANT ONE OF THOSE! my kids had a shitzu that got ran over last week..........omg it was devastating! i had to make all my kids goodie bags and send them to school the next day cuz they were up all night crying!

just got back from zumba class ------ im officially teaching now! wahoo!


----------



## jrowenj

Omgggggg thats horrrribleeeee!!!!!!

Zumba?! I thought you were sick?!


----------



## Bride2b

mammaspath said:


> just got back from zumba class ------ im officially teaching now! wahoo!

Thats so cool! Ah sorry about your doggie x


----------



## jrowenj

Girls, I need a pick me up... I am feeling really crappy... I feel like something is wrong everytime I think about my chart and the 8am positive OPK... I feel like I am not going to ovulate this month or something... maybe my hormones are fucked up... I dont know... :cry:


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> I'm here! I've been silently creeping everyday! Welcome all the new girls! Our group is sure growing!!! Shelli, Bev?!? Where are you guys!!
> 
> Ummm Haley! WTF?! Where have you been??? ughhh! hehehe!! Awww you're little prune is so cute!
> 
> Did you read I got another reading? Someone needs an intervention :blush:Click to expand...

Girl if anyone needs a bottle of wine tonight it is me!! I took a new position at work and I am super overloaded! Ahhhh! I didn't even realize I was a prune and not an olive anymore! Yes I read you had another reading, you crack me up!! If you don't get a BFP this month I'm going to shit my pants... Okay maybe not that extreme but I'm gonna be pissed at these psychics!! 

Shelli your baby looks like a baby!!!! Soooooo stinkin' cute!! I'm starting to freak out, I think I need to invest in a Doppler pronto! My appointment isn't for two more weeks and of course my horrible imagination never lets me just chill out!

I think I need to get a special calendar for everyone so I can keep track of when you guys O and 2ww.. And I suppose I can keep track of BDing too! Bahahaha!!

P.S. Jaime, my hubby says Whiskey Dick too!!! Reminds me of my wedding night! LOL!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> P.S. Jaime, my hubby says Whiskey Dick too!!! Reminds me of my wedding night! LOL!!!
> 
> :rofl: I am pretty sure my DH would have had whisky dick on our wedding night, but we SWORE to everyone that got married before us that we wouldn't be the typical couple that didn't have sex on their wedding night! hahahahahahahaha! It was an effort to say the least!Click to expand...


----------



## Bride2b

Jaime you O'd! FOR SURE!!!!!

Hope your not too stressed Haley! I cant believe you got to a prune so soon either, where has the time gone?x


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm a Negative Nelly today too Jaime. I think it's my medicine though. At least that's what I'm blaming it on. But my chart looks like shit - I am barely over the coverline. Your supposed to be .40 -.50 over it. I am like half that. I cried to hubby for like 20 minutes on the phone on lunch. I feel like this is never going to happen for me and him. I feel like I've got too many hormonal issues with my body going on.

Sorry about your pooch Mammas! 

Since we're sharing dog pics. Here's one of mine:

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/543482_10150710314424875_754234874_9344227_1237886828_n.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, gemma and lisa... if my temp is still low tomorrow, i may have a melt down... i wish i could blame my negativity on meds... my hubby ths morning told me not to poison my body with negative thoughts but i just cant help it...

Lisa, your pic made me smile. I love the little under bite lol


----------



## mrsjoannak

Lisa I am sorry you are having a bad day too. I want your dog. I want a boy though and I will name him Baxter. Ahhh in another life... I have a Rex and he is a lab mutt. He thinks he is a lap dog.

Still have brown spotting. Went to Kroger with my EMPTY box and got 2 new tests. I was going to get a single test but the box I had was a 2 pack so they said I had to get a 2 pack... So now I want to take another test. That will be 2 for the day for all of the lovely people at home keeping count. Only new possible symptom to report: I am so effin tired.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Lisa I am sorry you are having a bad day too. I want your dog. I want a boy though and I will name him Baxter. Ahhh in another life... I have a Rex and he is a lab mutt. He thinks he is a lap dog.
> 
> Still have brown spotting. Went to Kroger with my EMPTY box and got 2 new tests. I was going to get a single test but the box I had was a 2 pack so they said I had to get a 2 pack... So now I want to take another test. That will be 2 for the day for all of the lovely people at home keeping count. Only new possible symptom to report: I am so effin tired.

Go girl!


----------



## mammaspath

I'm not feeling as bad as i did yesterday.........im still stuffy and have a headache and still just feeling a little nausea........i thought i could sweat it out but my body is way achey now....dumb idea.......i wish i was preggo but the test said not a fucking chance in hell......


----------



## jrowenj

Ur only 8dpo, silly lady


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Ur only 8dpo, silly lady

i was about to say the same thing.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I didn't know you can't try for a second baby while breast feeding?? I am praying for twins every night. I want to get pg this year before I turn 35. Btw, I love your pooch. I love all pooches! 

Joanna - AF is still here reminding me I failed last cycle! Damn, I am hard on myself. Soooo, I think you are our next BFP!!!!!

Gemma - Thanks for the CBFM tidbit. :thumbup:

Kristina - Omg I get so mad when hubby makes me work and I don't get the baby juices at the end. Congrats on getting some this morning. Woop woop! 

Shelli - I love that picture. Sooo cute!! Hoping for one of my own soon!

Amy - It makes me sad to hear about your dog. Hope the kids are ok. I once saw a stranger's dog get run over by a car and it's traumatic. I cried like it was my own. :cry:

Hi Haley, Bev and Lauren! How are you sexy mommas doing? :hi:


----------



## threemakefive

Joanna---hope you get that bfp :)

Jaime...we have all gathered here bc we care about you....and you need psychic rehab hahahahahaha INTERVENTION!!! lol You crack me up with it but all look to be similar so thats a good sign :)

Had some cramps today and sore nips..af might be coming :) ...that is all for me... :)


----------



## jrowenj

Any BFPs???


----------



## jrowenj

I'm borrrred


----------



## jrowenj

Please let me have a high temp tomorrow


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Waiting for O sucks as much as the TWW! This is taking forevaaaaaaa!!


----------



## bdunn12

Thanks for welcoming me ladies!!

Jessica - They weren't able to give me a reason for the mc. When I was told that I had miscarried and she did the pelvic exam, she pulled out (TMI and lack of words) a glob of tissue that was at the opening of my cervix. She said she was going to send it to the pathologist. When I went back for my checkup, I asked her about it and she just said, "Oh, it was just mucous, we didn't do anything with it."...For some reason, I don't believe her. I didn't see it but my husband did and he said that it didn't look like mucous. I had that sonogram at 8w2d and everything was fine. The bleeding had actually stopped which I was soooo happy about. At 8w4d, I was sitting on my couch and it felt like a fount of blood between my legs. I ran to the bathroom and it was like someone slaughtered me and there was clots and everything. I immediately went to the ER and all they did was check my cervix and say it was closed and sent me home without an ultrasound. That was the night that the heart stopped beating. I was soo mad at the hospital for not sending me for an ultrasound. I was in and out within an hour. I'm sorry for your losses as well. It sucks that we have to go through these things. My last period which was on April 3 was fairly normal for me. 

Bride2b - That scares me! I don't want PCOS! Lol..I think i'm going to try another brand. I might go grab some dollar tree tests and maybe some ClearBlue tomorrow. I think I actually even have a few answer tests too. I heard that the Wondfo tests were pretty sensitive and maybe that was why it was giving such a dark line. I took another one not too long ago and it was dark too. So I'm not sure what's going on. :shrug: I hate not knowing!!

I have only made it through one page since I left for work. So i'm going to catch up on some reading and I'll be back!! I can't believe all the BFP's you all have had. It makes me excited!! :D


----------



## bdunn12

The doggies are so stinkin cute!! 

I agree BamBamsMama! I hateeee waiting. Especially with these stupid ovulation tests!

Also, I saw a few girls saying they were from NC. I'm from NC too! I'm a couple of hours from Wilmington! I'm in the good ole Rockingham. lol

Heres my furbabies :)

They're best friends. lol

Anndddd a funny picture that will maybe lighten the mood from all of this stressful ttc. I remember seeing something about someone going to see Titanic 3d. When I saw this, I died laughing. lol
 



Attached Files:







jack.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3









jackandenvy.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5









funny.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Ur only 8dpo, silly lady

right?!? i am being so negative this month.....how ridiculous!:dohh:

jaime i hope your temp goes up too!

so i have a question.........ive also been just feeling "hot" since tuesday, like everywhere i go im just warm...think its from being sick or is this a symptom......im normally on the couch with a blanket at all times......i don't temp but i might next month......does that have anything to do with being preggo?


----------



## bdunn12

I think it does mammaspath!! From the increased blood flow I think!


----------



## mammaspath

hmmm - im starting to get positive energy flowing here thanks bdunn!


----------



## Bride2b

FX Amy, your temp does increase when PG, so maybe this is whats happening. If you test today remember you are only 9 DPO! I feel a BFP coming on.

MrsJ I am having a good feeling about you too!

Bdunn dont be worried maybe its just the brand of tests you use. I dunno. I only used opks last cycle to back up my cbfm, I have used them in my first cycle since my loss and never got a + (I gave up testing in the end) so I am no opk expert.
I'm LOVIN the Titanic thing!!!

AFM - I am soooooo tired, I was up early & having a medical at 7am! My doctor said I'm amazingly healthy & he's never seen anyone with such low risk of cardiac problems when he plugged all my info into the computer. If I'm so fucking healthy why am I not preggers!!!!!! He told me to keep doing what I am doing as I am a picture of health! I told him I thought my gym classes may of contributed to my loss & he doesnt think so, he said to look at what cave women used to do! I am not sure what the miscarriage rate in cave women was though so I am not sure if that is a very good argument!!


----------



## jrowenj

Check out my temp!!! Still not as high as I'd like, but I will take it!!

Didn't get to bd last night, but I think we got enough in!

Amy- omg, I can't wait til u test. U have great sx!! 

Gemma isn't it frustrating the losing a baby happens to healthy women and there's no explanations?! Glad to hear ur so healthy though!

Bdunn- good call on changing the opks! I'm sure the dark ones so early are just a fluke

May- I agree the before O limbo is so boring!! Well, until u get to sex fest week of fertile time! Lmao!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Ladies!

Well i HAD to post with all these cute doggies on show

Mamas so sorry bout your little doggie heartbreaking

bdunn i LOVE your pit!!

Be prepared for MAJOR cuteness!! here's my blue SBT she's from champion lines and this is her 2009 litter 6 boys and 3 girls!
 



Attached Files:







0.2 Weeks Old (37).jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - Nice temp spike!!!!! Only a matter of time before FF gives you crosshairs! Feeling a bit more confident? The perv in me says I love your BD schedule this cycle because it's all right before and during O!!! You have the best chance!! This is your month girl!

Bev - I am jealous! Even your furbaby is more fertile than I am!!! Totally cute!!!

Only CD 3 here... Days are dragging. On the other hand, I am going on a road trip to CT/MA tonight and won't be back till Sunday. Hope it takes my mind off TTC for a few days. I will be lurking!


----------



## BeverleyLN

She's more like us than you think, she had a MC on her first attempt and look what she ended up with! 
She can be our mascot!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bev how cute?!

May - I am feeling much better!! Havr fun on your road trip!!


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Check out my temp!!! Still not as high as I'd like, but I will take it!!
> 
> Didn't get to bd last night, but I think we got enough in!
> 
> Amy- omg, I can't wait til u test. U have great sx!!
> 
> Gemma isn't it frustrating the losing a baby happens to healthy women and there's no explanations?! Glad to hear ur so healthy though!
> 
> Bdunn- good call on changing the opks! I'm sure the dark ones so early are just a fluke
> 
> May- I agree the before O limbo is so boring!! Well, until u get to sex fest week of fertile time! Lmao!

Woop woop I knew it would shoot up! U will def get crosshairs tomorrow & yes your schedule looks awesome! Did u get jiggy last night?


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Check out my temp!!! Still not as high as I'd like, but I will take it!!
> 
> Didn't get to bd last night, but I think we got enough in!
> 
> Amy- omg, I can't wait til u test. U have great sx!!
> 
> Gemma isn't it frustrating the losing a baby happens to healthy women and there's no explanations?! Glad to hear ur so healthy though!
> 
> Bdunn- good call on changing the opks! I'm sure the dark ones so early are just a fluke
> 
> May- I agree the before O limbo is so boring!! Well, until u get to sex fest week of fertile time! Lmao!
> 
> Woop woop I knew it would shoot up! U will def get crosshairs tomorrow & yes your schedule looks awesome! Did u get jiggy last night?Click to expand...

We dint get jiggy last night. Im pretty suere i had already ovulated so i think missing last night wasok!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa, good temp toay or you too!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG. Doggie overload cuteness in here!! 

Jaime - Whoo Hooo. Temp raises for both of us!

Gemma - Awesome healthy report!!

Mammas - Sounding better as the days go on! "The flu" my butt!! Progesterone makes you warmer! 

BDunn - I live around Charlotte!! Not too far from you at all!! 

AFM, I am exhausted. These pills make me so sleepy. I zonked out on the couch at like 9 last night! Lame! But my temp went back up today - I put the heat on last night bc I knew it was supposed to be cold. I think I'm going to disregard that one low temp.


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna im in suspense over here!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Well I am really at a loss for words right now. 

Yesterday fmu when I wiped there was a little more brown blood than I had had all day almost like it had just been collecting there because it only shows when I wipe. through out the day it got darker. Red and black and brown. It did look extra mucousy. This morning before I took the test I wiped to see how bad- still mucousy but all BRIGHT RED and quite a bit. However once again I am back to just pink when I wipe. I left a message with the doc to call me ASAP. I am pretty sure I am out this month.

I am pretty much devastated. I was talking with a girlfriend the other day. I told her that I pray everyday for God to make my family complete. Then I got upset because I told her that I had never stopped to think what if God is saying my family IS complete? 
She told me that I needed to change my prayer. I needed to pray that he reveals his plan and if the door on baby making is closed he needed to show me it was not only closed but sealed. So I get off the phone with her and go pee and there is the first sign of blood. What the crap does it all mean? 

I am in a very bad place right now.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Mrs. J. ((((HUGGGSSS!!!))))


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna, I'm soooo sorry about AF. Please don't be discouraged. I am about to meet my husband for breakfast but I wanna come back on and give you a better response and encouragement in a bit :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

Mrs J - Im sorry about AF :hugs: 

Jrow- Look at those temps...whoop whoop!

Snow- what pills make you sleepy? Clomid? Progesterone?

AFM- My temp was waaaay low today. I am wondering if it was high yesterday because of the martinis...cause I got a - OPK. This is why I hate temping...it just makes me have so many more questions. I am going to post a pik of Diesel (my dog) once I find a good recent one...LOL He's my baby (he's ready for a brother or sister). This is my sex weekend. I have to get that egg.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

MrsJ - can I just say that I read a post from a girl on another forum who had spotting for 3 straight days and thought AF came. She was crushed and was moving on to the next cycle. During the first days of her spotting she went to the doc for blood work to test her levels. She was sure she was out that month. Next thing you know, her doc calls to say her blood work came back positive! She was PG and was spotting for 3 days! Hope you feel better and let me know what your doc says. :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

May, just brought up a good point. One of the girls that are currently PG said she bleed with one of her PG's. Did you test today come back as negative.

Jaime - Seriously breakfast. I am starving. Jealous! 

Krystina - The Prometrium/Progesterone makes me sleepy. I never did get any side effects from the Clomid at all! I guess I was one of the lucky ones. Have a good sex weekend. Alcohol will def raise your temperature!!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Joanna im in suspense over here!

woooo hooo! jamie! way to go!

i can't wait to see your bfp!:flower:


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> May, just brought up a good point. One of the girls that are currently PG said she bleed with one of her PG's. Did you test today come back as negative.
> 
> Jaime - Seriously breakfast. I am starving. Jealous!
> 
> Krystina - The Prometrium/Progesterone makes me sleepy. I never did get any side effects from the Clomid at all! I guess I was one of the lucky ones. Have a good sex weekend. Alcohol will def raise your temperature!!

I did not test. I wiped before I tested and there seemed to be too much red blood. Basically the same as normal AF wipe except a bit more mucous. I have only had pink and light orangey red (like watered down blood) when I wipe. Not enough for tampon and pad has been clean since I woke up. The nurse just called back and now she is having someone else look at my chart and they will call me back. I am trying to avoid going in for money purposes. MrJ got a new job that is a substantial pay increase but his last day at his current job is the 30th and he does not start until May 7th. That means we will have 3 weeks without a paycheck. Also I am not sure what will happen with insurance in between jobs if I go in and find out now and we have to wait 30 days for insurance to kick in.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - My husband had to do a work audit at a diner down the street from our house and the owner told him to call me up and breakfast was on him! What a great start to my day! haha!!! That sucks that you are sleepy from the meds... i hate being sleepy and sluggish!!!

Krystina - alcohol definitely messes with your temps! Damn girl, martinis on a Thursday night? Wine and sushi the other night.... You are living it up! Sex Fest weekend WOO HOOO!!!!

Emily... how the hell are you?! 

JoAnna - I'm sorry to hear that you are feeling so down and confused. I am a very strong believer in Christ also, so I understand... I don't necessarily think that because you saw blood after praying for him to reveal his plan that it means that his plan is that your family is complete and the door has been sealed. Perhaps it is a test of faith... perhaps his plan is that his timing and planning is perfect... for whatever reason, it just may not be the right timing at this very moment. Especially with all the transitioning about Mr J's job... maybe it just isn't the right time in God's eyes...Keep praying... keep positive


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Joanna im in suspense over here!
> 
> woooo hooo! jamie! way to go!
> 
> i can't wait to see your bfp!:flower:Click to expand...

I can't wait to see YOURS either. I am totally convinced about you... My psychic powers told me


----------



## jrowenj

Im convinced i ovulated Wednesday... i plugged in fake temps and ff is putting me at thursday....wtf?!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Krystina - alcohol definitely messes with your temps! Damn girl, martinis on a Thursday night? Wine and sushi the other night.... You are living it up! Sex Fest weekend WOO HOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> Ha! No I was saying the liquor I drank Wednesday jacked up yesterdays temps...LOL I had a sober Thursday...LOL I am a firm believe that everyone needs a mimosa on Saturday mornings...LOL (I know I look like a lush) so I know my weekend temps will be all over the place.
> 
> Anyone have any exciting weekend plans....Im doing some goos ole spring cleaning!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Krystina - alcohol definitely messes with your temps! Damn girl, martinis on a Thursday night? Wine and sushi the other night.... You are living it up! Sex Fest weekend WOO HOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> Ha! No I was saying the liquor I drank Wednesday jacked up yesterdays temps...LOL I had a sober Thursday...LOL I am a firm believe that everyone needs a mimosa on Saturday mornings...LOL (I know I look like a lush) so I know my weekend temps will be all over the place.
> 
> Anyone have any exciting weekend plans....Im doing some goos ole spring cleaning!
> 
> There isa bar near me and sundays are 3 dollar mimosas and FREE omelet with it!!!!
> 
> Dh and i have off today so we are gardening than going out for drinks with friends tonight. Tomorrow, more gardening..hopefully we will be done this weekend. Saturday night dinner with the inlaws ughhh. Sunday, we may go to the nyc auto show!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## mrsjoannak

And.... I am out.

Nurse said that i probably did not O last cycle and seeing how I only have 1 working ovary it makes sense.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> And.... I am out.
> 
> Nurse said that i probably did not O last cycle and seeing how I only have 1 working ovary it makes sense.

Why do you think you didnt o?


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> And.... I am out.
> 
> Nurse said that i probably did not O last cycle and seeing how I only have 1 working ovary it makes sense.
> 
> Why do you think you didnt o?Click to expand...

She said that if you do not ovulate and you still bleed it is a type of break through bleeding. It will cause AF to show early. I am CD33 so yes probably AF. 
I told her I did not have the same O cramps that last I only had them 1 day here and 1 day there. She recommends this cycle I use OPK and if no baby I come in to talk to the doc about clomid.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> And.... I am out.
> 
> Nurse said that i probably did not O last cycle and seeing how I only have 1 working ovary it makes sense.
> 
> Why do you think you didnt o?Click to expand...
> 
> She said that if you do not ovulate and you still bleed it is a type of break through bleeding. It will cause AF to show early. I am CD33 so yes probably AF.
> I told her I did not have the same O cramps that last I only had them 1 day here and 1 day there. She recommends this cycle I use OPK and if no baby I come in to talk to the doc about clomid.Click to expand...

Oh, wow. I never knew that. Your doc sounds very proactive!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Working on new plan. 


1. Going to do OPKs. 

2. NOT going to temp. I am not a sound sleeper so my temps are never accurate and it also pisses mrj off when I set an alarm to temp because then the dog hears the alarm and thinks it is time to go outside and mrj is the one that has to take him. 

3. preeseed and lots of it. I never had EWCM this cycle. I had what looked like the beginning but nothing.

4. As soon as the bleeding stops So will the coffee. DAMNIT. I am fucking serious. I am about to get crazy over here. 

5. Drink 2 cups tea. Will start today. Women who drink at least 2 cup of tea per day nearly double their odds of conceiving. Researchers believe the antioxidants in tea may be responsible. *update I am now drinking cranberry pomegranate green tea. Take that fucking infertile ovaries. 

6. MrJ is about to hate me but he is about to become a pill popper. Men who get less than 60 milligrams RDA of vitamin C daily (equal to the amount in an orange) have been found to have high levels of damaged sperm.

7. I am about to kiss all of my fruit goodbye... Too much vitamin C -Women should avoid megadoses of vitamin C because it can dry up cervical fluid, preventing sperm from reaching the egg. Limit the amount you take to the dose included in your prenatal vitamin.

8. Yay - we both need zinc. Zinc deficiency has been linked to low sperm counts and poor sperm motility. It has also been implicated in miscarriage.

9. Vitamin E may protect sperm-cell membranes. In one study, men who took 200mg of vitamin E daily increased their fertility by about 30 percent in one month. Men taking four grams daily of the amino acid arginine, powdered and dissolved in water, experienced a significant increase in sperm count and motility in some studies.

10. Quit being a fat ass. Ok I am now on myfitnesspal.com user name MrsJoAnnaK Come see my food diary and see all of the shit I eat on a daily basis and how much I DO NOT exercise. You are most fertile when you are neither too thin nor too heavy. You need at least 18% body fat to ovulate and your best chance of conceiving is when 20-25% of your body mass is fat tissue. On the other hand, your monthly cycle can be disrupted by too much fat, which affects estrogen levels. Being 25% over your ideal weight can stop ovulation. These number piss me off. I know lots of women that resemble whales in mom jeans that get pregnant every time they throw their underwear into wash with their husbands. 

11. Have sex. You would think well duh? but no this is a hard one for us. Why the fuck am I never in the mood. I fake it like none other just to get it over with. Horrible to say I know. I do enjoy it sometimes but doing it all the time ... not so much. I do turn into a sex crazed maniac for about a week and a half but after that I am so over it and just want to lay there and be done with it. So this tip will be good for me- Be missionaries -Make love with the man on top; also know as the missionary position. Sperm is deposited closest to the cervix during sex in this position because it allows the deepest penetration.

12. Don't get high... well damnit. I am just kidding - this does not apply to us but it really is on the list I found.

13. De-stress. What the fuck ever. How am I supposed to do that? So let me get this straight... we can not conceive and I am supposed to just be calm and a fucking cucumber and all zen-like? Right. Stress can cause irregular ovulation or even stop your periods. It is important to eat a healthy diet, exercise regularly and get at least eight hours of sleep a night. Try yoga or meditation to help de-stress or see a counselor to learn stress management techniques.

14. Have Sex Happy hour -A couple's most fertile time of day is between 5pm and 7pm. The number and quality of sperm varies throughout the day, peaking in late afternoon with a sperm count that is 35% higher than it is in the morning. Since women are most likely to ovulate between 3 and 7, some researchers suggest couples leave work early for a baby-making rendezvous. This is just hilarious. MrJ to his current boss- "Hey Bill - I know you and your wife do not have any children nor do you plan to because she is a cold fish and you are a 45 year old adolescent... Can I cut out to go knock my wife up?" or how about his new job when he starts there- while checking in with HR... 8-5 is not really going to work for me... It is about a 45 minute drive home and I need to be there early to slip it to my wife... Oh that is not going to work for you? Hmmm. I guess she could drive in... What is the policy and procedure for sex in the office? This IS a children's hospital I know so can I have a lock for my door and some thick curtains?

If this does not work I may just have to get drastic. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna, i just got my husband a vitamin called fertileaid. It has high doses of all .the vitamins whivh are sperm builders and motility boosters. Check it out!!! I also started drinking a tea called mother to be tea and it has herbs that support and strengthen your uterus if you wanna check that out. I actually had more wecm than ever this cycle and the only thing i did differently wasdrink that tea! I also did start walking every night for about an hr each night... thats a great exercise because its relaxing and doesnt tire you... and since you could use some stress relief the walking would be great! Maybe start taking your son and dog for a long walk or after dinner with mr j. It gets your hormones pumping which would be grest to relieve stress and prob result in an increase in libido!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Does it matter what kind of tea you drink?


----------



## auntylolo

Jaime I agree that you o'd yesterday. Todays temp is the first one the shows a thermal shift, so if it stays up then that's right. Only a few women actually get a temp dip to show ovulation. Your bd'ing lokks very well timed tho hun:thumbup:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Jessica28 said:


> Does it matter what kind of tea you drink?

Didnt really say. Make sure high in antioxidants


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, laura! Damn, now I kinda wish we BD yesterday! Wonder why I was so dry and had ZERO CM on wednesday night :doh:


----------



## snowflakes120

Joanna - Everything you put is perfect! Let me tell you how happy I am that we ate 24pds of Oranges this winter - only to find out its drying me up!! And I have been eating Mango's daily for like 2 weeks now. I love fruit. I don't think I can give that up. I just may have to switch it up to grapes more often or apples. Ugh. I don't like then as much. I love my Mangos & Kiwis. Boo!
Because we're cheap, since the MC, I have had hubby on a Men's vitamin but I also have him taking 400mg of Vit E and 1000mg of Vit C as well. The FertileMen looks really good but I know hubby would never take 3 pills throughout the day. He would totally forget. 
I need help in the stress dept. too so I've been meaning to join either one of those cake decorating classes or join a Yoga class.


----------



## mrsjoannak

yeah I am a berry, mango, kiwi eater. I mean I was. Well I might have to eat all the shit we just bought last night... oh and I use 2-3 large lemons a day in water. 

We are cheap too. I coupon like crazy. Yes I am the wacko with a 10 year supply of toothpaste. I have a stockpile. 

Can I tell you I still have not full blown started bleeding. It is like it is all just hanging out in there. And Merna kinda hurts. Yes her name is Merna.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray. 

My co-irker just got her results back. She's having a girl and everything's fine and dandy. Oh wait. Her words. It's perfect. 

Yippee. Can you tell I'm jumping for joy.


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Hooray.
> 
> My co-irker just got her results back. She's having a girl and everything's fine and dandy. Oh wait. Her words. It's perfect.
> 
> Yippee. Can you tell I'm jumping for joy.

Lisa you need to calm yourself down. We can not handle that level of enthusiasm today. :winkwink:


----------



## snowflakes120

I guess I should say that I am happy for her that her baby is perfect. Because I don't want anyone going through what I had to go through. However, I can't help but feel jealous and bitter at the same time. KWIM?


----------



## mrsjoannak

Yes I know exactly what you mean but I also I know that it is hard not being able to do something that seems simple...especially when it seems to be happening for everyone around you.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Am I crazy to be doing this to myself? I am still googling bleeding while pregnant and implantation bleeding. Maybe I am in denial but something just seems off with the blood and the texture...


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - Sorry you had to deal with your co-worker today. Thank God it's Friday though and you can enjoy your weekend :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Am I crazy to be doing this to myself? I am still googling bleeding while pregnant and implantation bleeding. Maybe I am in denial but something just seems off with the blood and the texture...

Stop driving urself nuts!


----------



## Bride2b

mrsjoannak said:


> Working on new plan.
> 
> 
> 1. Going to do OPKs.
> 
> 2. NOT going to temp. I am not a sound sleeper so my temps are never accurate and it also pisses mrj off when I set an alarm to temp because then the dog hears the alarm and thinks it is time to go outside and mrj is the one that has to take him.
> 
> 3. preeseed and lots of it. I never had EWCM this cycle. I had what looked like the beginning but nothing.
> 
> 4. As soon as the bleeding stops So will the coffee. DAMNIT. I am fucking serious. I am about to get crazy over here.
> 
> 5. Drink 2 cups tea. Will start today. Women who drink at least 2 cup of tea per day nearly double their odds of conceiving. Researchers believe the antioxidants in tea may be responsible. *update I am now drinking cranberry pomegranate green tea. Take that fucking infertile ovaries.
> 
> 6. MrJ is about to hate me but he is about to become a pill popper. Men who get less than 60 milligrams RDA of vitamin C daily (equal to the amount in an orange) have been found to have high levels of damaged sperm.
> 
> 7. I am about to kiss all of my fruit goodbye... Too much vitamin C -Women should avoid megadoses of vitamin C because it can dry up cervical fluid, preventing sperm from reaching the egg. Limit the amount you take to the dose included in your prenatal vitamin.
> 
> 8. Yay - we both need zinc. Zinc deficiency has been linked to low sperm counts and poor sperm motility. It has also been implicated in miscarriage.
> 
> 9. Vitamin E may protect sperm-cell membranes. In one study, men who took 200mg of vitamin E daily increased their fertility by about 30 percent in one month. Men taking four grams daily of the amino acid arginine, powdered and dissolved in water, experienced a significant increase in sperm count and motility in some studies.
> 
> 10. Quit being a fat ass. Ok I am now on myfitnesspal.com user name MrsJoAnnaK Come see my food diary and see all of the shit I eat on a daily basis and how much I DO NOT exercise. You are most fertile when you are neither too thin nor too heavy. You need at least 18% body fat to ovulate and your best chance of conceiving is when 20-25% of your body mass is fat tissue. On the other hand, your monthly cycle can be disrupted by too much fat, which affects estrogen levels. Being 25% over your ideal weight can stop ovulation. These number piss me off. I know lots of women that resemble whales in mom jeans that get pregnant every time they throw their underwear into wash with their husbands.
> 
> 11. Have sex. You would think well duh? but no this is a hard one for us. Why the fuck am I never in the mood. I fake it like none other just to get it over with. Horrible to say I know. I do enjoy it sometimes but doing it all the time ... not so much. I do turn into a sex crazed maniac for about a week and a half but after that I am so over it and just want to lay there and be done with it. So this tip will be good for me- Be missionaries -Make love with the man on top; also know as the missionary position. Sperm is deposited closest to the cervix during sex in this position because it allows the deepest penetration.
> 
> 12. Don't get high... well damnit. I am just kidding - this does not apply to us but it really is on the list I found.
> 
> 13. De-stress. What the fuck ever. How am I supposed to do that? So let me get this straight... we can not conceive and I am supposed to just be calm and a fucking cucumber and all zen-like? Right. Stress can cause irregular ovulation or even stop your periods. It is important to eat a healthy diet, exercise regularly and get at least eight hours of sleep a night. Try yoga or meditation to help de-stress or see a counselor to learn stress management techniques.
> 
> 14. Have Sex Happy hour -A couple's most fertile time of day is between 5pm and 7pm. The number and quality of sperm varies throughout the day, peaking in late afternoon with a sperm count that is 35% higher than it is in the morning. Since women are most likely to ovulate between 3 and 7, some researchers suggest couples leave work early for a baby-making rendezvous. This is just hilarious. MrJ to his current boss- "Hey Bill - I know you and your wife do not have any children nor do you plan to because she is a cold fish and you are a 45 year old adolescent... Can I cut out to go knock my wife up?" or how about his new job when he starts there- while checking in with HR... 8-5 is not really going to work for me... It is about a 45 minute drive home and I need to be there early to slip it to my wife... Oh that is not going to work for you? Hmmm. I guess she could drive in... What is the policy and procedure for sex in the office? This IS a children's hospital I know so can I have a lock for my door and some thick curtains?
> 
> If this does not work I may just have to get drastic.
> 
> Any other suggestions?

:rofl::rofl:

Will MrJ take vitamins? I tried with my OH when we started ttc again, he just doesnt do things like that! Fucks me off! It sounds like an awesome plan altogether! I didnt know about the tea thing. I had been drinking RRFL & fuck all so far so I havent drunk any yet this month.....I might start again!


----------



## snowflakes120

So today is my Birthday. Boo. I am officially 32 now. I am having a bit of hard time with it. I just remember last year on my Birthday - I was so excited for this one to be here because I just knew that I would most definitely be pregnant. Well, I'm not and if freaking sucks ass. Plus, I'm old and it means that time really is ticking for me. When my mom was my age I was already 6 and she had 3 children. Ugh. I have never dreaded a Birthday in my life except for this one. 

Hubby has a great surprise for me tonight. I have no clue what it is!


----------



## mammaspath

happy birthday snowflakes!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Happy Birthday Snow!! X x x


----------



## Bride2b

Happy Birthday Lisa :cake: I LOVE surprises! Thats so sweet of him! It sucks your not pregnant yet, I know it will be even more special when it does happen for you. xx

I had reflexology today & she said she can see a massive difference in me from how I was when I first went to her. I can just relax sooooo easily now & rarely feel stressed at all, in fact I dont get stressed. She said that I am ready to go hammer and tongs on the fertility reflexology & to start working on the reproductive organs and pituatry gland to get the hormones pumping! She is a very firm believer that this type of treatment really helps conception (she specialises in fertility & maternity). I am so pleased she thinks I am in a place now that conception is possible!!!! WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOO! She has given me info about infertility & stress, mainly for my OH as he has been in a highly stressed job (he quit on Monday - so hopefully his stress levels & his sperm quality will now be much better). I am going back for reflexology on Friday as she said I need it the week before I O. I should O about Mon 23rd (based on last cycle - although I havent taken soy this cycle & have done the last 2, so O may change). So the reflexology will stimulate all the hormones to produce a nice strong healthy egg...I hope I will get a longer LP too...well actually I hope I get fucking pregnant!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bride2b

Jaime nice temp rise again. I think its going to put crosshairs on CD15 for you, so tomorrow it should finally place them! So that makes you 2 dpo now x


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Jaime nice temp rise again. I think its going to put crosshairs on CD15 for you, so tomorrow it should finally place them! So that makes you 2 dpo now x

Thanks! I did put a fake temp for tomorrow to see what would happen and it did put my crosshairs at CD15... Hope this 2ww goes quickly!! I have like 10 hpts at my house though, so I am probably going to be horrible with testing this month!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Happy Birthday, Lisa!! Try not to focus on the age as a number and that you are not pregnant. I am sure that your wonderful surprise from your hubby will allow you to focus on how in love you are and how lucky of a woman you are to have such a strong, loving marriage :hugs: Whenever I feel down about not being pregnant, my husband reminds me that these moments are the last moments that we will ever have together with just "us" and we should cherish the moments in our relationship and be greatful that we have a strong marriage full of love and that after our kids are grown and out of the house, we won't be staring at each other not knowing how to live with just us two! haha

So, just remember that this may be your last birthday with just you and your husband without children and to cherish the night and the love : )


----------



## Jessica28

Happy birthday snow! Remember you are only as young as you feel! Hope your get the best surpise ever and when you get that bfp that's coming soon it will be better than all the birthdays you could ever imagine! Xoxo


----------



## Bride2b

I think I should have started poas this morning for my cbfm....oops! it wont hurt I'll start tomorrow! 

Jaime I agree with you, however much we all want babies, we should def appreciate the last few months alone with our hubbys/OHs as there wont be much time for just the two of us/you once a bubba arrives!


----------



## Bride2b

Where is everyone? Its gone quiet!!!!

Amy - you must be at a point where you are testing?

MrsJ any update?

Basically TWW ladies I NEED info!!!

AFM- CD10= high on cbfm xx


----------



## jrowenj

Seriously! Where is everyone??? 

Gemma - my 2WW has been borrrrring.... I have zero symptoms to report over here. Only 3 dpo!

I do, however have poison ivy from gardening all weekend!!! It's torture!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi everyone! I am still away on my weekend road trip but I am lurking! CD 5 today for me and can't wait for O. I'll be lurking all day girls! Chat away!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Ahh shit jrow that ducks :(

I'm with ya bride 2be I'm on cd. 9 tom the games begin trying preseed and possibly my diva cup if ladies get back to me about details of using it. Well screw it even if they don't ill wing it. How bout you any different strategy. Im anxiously dreading the 2ww its torture for me I swear!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! Hope your weekends are going well. Happy birthday snow!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks so much for the Birthday Wishes girls! Hubby's surprise was freaking awesome! We did a 2 hour sunset horseback ride and a huge steak dinner after. Our friends were in town from Atlanta so we met up with them at a wine bar and enjoyed the rest of the evening. It was a great day. He also got me an awesome new huge camera that I've been eyeing for like forever. He went wayyyy overboard and spoiled me rotten! 

Jaime - That is so true. Hubby told me the same thing yesterday. We need to hold onto these times that it's just the 2 of us. We can make last minute plans and not need to find a babysitter. Sorry about poison ivy. I can't help but scratch!

May - Hope you are enjoying your road trip!

Gemma - Hooray for High today! Can't believe your wedding day is only 3 months away - you must be getting soooo excited!

AFM, I had a bit of temp dip today but I know it was because I wasn't fully under the covers - I had my one leg out. Ha! Crazy how little things like this affect your temp. Anyways, I'm 7dpo and 100% symptom free. Boo. Not a single one what so ever. Still trying to hold out hope though cause you know you always hear about girls getting a BFP with no symptoms.... right??!! I also have my Progesterone test tomorrow.


----------



## Bride2b

Ah Lisa it sounds like you were truely spoilt & that you had a great day! FX that not having symptoms is a good thing - its still early anyway being 7 dpo, its only just about at the implantation stage!

Urgh poison ivy! Think I wanna scratch for you!!! 

I plan to start BD tomorrow as we have some people over tonight who OH met when he was away, they are from Holland and are travelling back, so OH invited them over.....I ay sound selfish but no BD!! Ughhhhhh! I need him to get rid of the 'stale' seamen as we havent dtd since O last time as I had the wedding & wasnt really here, then AF then he has been away! Phew! We need to get some serious BD in this week ready. I am going to tell him we need to dtd twice a day on the 2 peaks & following high (if we can!) It might be asking too much as morning sex will be too much of a rush if I need to do it on a week day. I Hope I get a peak sat & sun - as its easier to dtd twice then we can do it Mon once if we have to!!! I hope he plays ball this month as we almost smepped perfectly last month but that was a struggle!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa, happy belated birthday! Your hubby is so sweet. He deserves nookie pronto!!!!! Tell him it's his gift of appreciation (but really you just wanna catch the egg)!!! Lol


----------



## mrsjoannak

Happy late bday Lisa!


I have been holed up in bed BLEEDING TO DEATH. I am so serious. Obviously the bitch got me early but this is unlike any period I have ever had. I had mrj go to the store and buy the biggest most fattest tampons he could find and I am using that and a pad and it is still not enough. I am clearing my mind and trying to rest up for this next month. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Jessica28

Hi Ladies.... I was out all day grocery shopping! Just getting home after a long day so I will go back tomorrow and catch up on whats happening!

Today is CD 10 for me and when I went to pee on the ferry, when I wipe, there was the most EWCM I had ever seen on the tp...none on my underwear or anything though...Haven 't BDed since Monday so I know it wasn;t leftover semen and it stretched without breaking a couple inches.

Is it a good idea to BD tonight or have I missed my chance?

My opks didn't come in the post yet so haven't been using them.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Jessica28 said:


> Hi Ladies.... I was out all day grocery shopping! Just getting home after a long day so I will go back tomorrow and catch up on whats happening!
> 
> Today is CD 10 for me and when I went to pee on the ferry, when I wipe, there was the most EWCM I had ever seen on the tp...none on my underwear or anything though...Haven 't BDed since Monday so I know it wasn;t leftover semen and it stretched without breaking a couple inches.
> 
> Is it a good idea to BD tonight or have I missed my chance?
> 
> My opks didn't come in the post yet so haven't been using them.

Get it on!


----------



## snowflakes120

Jessica28 said:


> Hi Ladies.... I was out all day grocery shopping! Just getting home after a long day so I will go back tomorrow and catch up on whats happening!
> 
> Today is CD 10 for me and when I went to pee on the ferry, when I wipe, there was the most EWCM I had ever seen on the tp...none on my underwear or anything though...Haven 't BDed since Monday so I know it wasn;t leftover semen and it stretched without breaking a couple inches.
> 
> Is it a good idea to BD tonight or have I missed my chance?
> 
> My opks didn't come in the post yet so haven't been using them.

Go and get your man in bed girl!! When you get back tell me your secret for the EWCM!!

Joanna - I am so very sorry about a horrid AF. Do you think you may have had a chemical? And you just didn't test early enough to know you had one? If you bleeding through a pad/tampon in a hour - go to ER or Urgent Care. I remember my Dr. telling me that in the past.


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies.... I was out all day grocery shopping! Just getting home after a long day so I will go back tomorrow and catch up on whats happening!
> 
> Today is CD 10 for me and when I went to pee on the ferry, when I wipe, there was the most EWCM I had ever seen on the tp...none on my underwear or anything though...Haven 't BDed since Monday so I know it wasn;t leftover semen and it stretched without breaking a couple inches.
> 
> Is it a good idea to BD tonight or have I missed my chance?
> 
> My opks didn't come in the post yet so haven't been using them.
> 
> Go and get your man in bed girl!! When you get back tell me your secret for the EWCM!!
> 
> Joanna - I am so very sorry about a horrid AF. Do you think you may have had a chemical? And you just didn't test early enough to know you had one? If you bleeding through a pad/tampon in a hour - go to ER or Urgent Care. I remember my Dr. telling me that in the past.Click to expand...


It is possible. I have passed a lot of clots. Nothing bigger than a pea. I have only bled heavy enough to consider going to the ER once and that was today. I changed everything right before we went to church at 9:00 and then by the time our class started at 10:30 I had already soaked through to my pants. Thankfully I was wearing dark trouser jeans and a longer shirt. It has since slowed down quite a bit.


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna sorry about AF being so brutal. Maybe your body is cleaning itself out and this cycle ur uterus will be nice and ready for an implanted egg!!

Jess- u BETTER BD tonight!!!!

Lisa- that bday sounds soooo special! He sounds like a great guy. He knew you were gonna be down so he made it even that more special!! How sweet?!

AFM I'm feeling stressed... I'm having stabbing pains in my uterus. I feel like my uterus has been fucked up since the mmc... If I don't get pg this cycle, I'm making an appt with my DR bc these pains just seem out of the ordinary : (


----------



## Hayaddie

Happy Birthday Lisa!!

MrsJ, I love the new picture! Super cute!

AFM, I have been on the couch all day with the flu or something! Its been ridiculous! Im sure baby is starving! I havent been able to eat. P.S. My 4 year old named the baby Richard... I about died when she said that. She wants the middle name to be Candypuff... she has a lovely imagination!

Who is testing next?!!


----------



## jrowenj

Richard Candypuff. I love it!!!! :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

My temps and chart look like shit. I'm in a bad place today


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Jaime. Your chart doesn't look bad at all! Your crazy! Look at your jump. I'm sure jealous of your awesome OV!! 

Hayley - Haha Richard is a cute name? Do you think you would consider it?

Joanna - Hope AF is continuing to let up for you. Major hugs! Did you take any supplements that could have given you a thick lining this cycle? I don't know what to think if this is totally out of the ordinary for you! 

Jess - I see a raise today!! 

Gemma - Your gonna have to have ninja sex and be all quiet like! 

AFM, my temps are still down as well. Boo. I know y'all are jealous that I am getting blood work done my lunch break. Yippee. Fun! Ewww! I sure hope that my levels come back good as I took the Clomid and am taking the Prometrium so if it's not - thats really bad!


----------



## krystinab

Im in a bad place today too Jrow! First off I lost my BBT, (part of me thinks DH threw it away, but I wouldnt dare ask) THEN this morning I work up at 6am, to lazy to take and OPK I wasted my FMU when I got up 2 hours later I tested and got a big goose egg. The package says you need to wait for 4 hours...we've BD'd every day since Friday...if I dont get a +opk today I will be devestated. I brought a OPK to work today. Figure I will hold my pee for 4 hours and try again....IT BETTER BE POSITIVE!


----------



## krystinab

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I CANNOT concentrate on my work. I am sooo upset about this -OPK...I want to go home ball up and cry....I always get a +opk on cd14. Is is possible that I missed my surge? What could I have done to delay it??? Is this an annaovulatory cycle? I took clomid...wtf is going on here??


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa, u don't think my temps are low??? They're lower than yours! I'm only a hair above cover line!!!!!!!!!
Hope ur blood work goes well today

Krystina dont worry im sure you missed ur surge!!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Lisa, u don't think my temps are low??? They're lower than yours! I'm only a hair above cover line!!!!!!!!!
> Hope ur blood work goes well today
> 
> Krystina dont worry im sure you missed ur surge!!

You think i missed it??? NOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, u don't think my temps are low??? They're lower than yours! I'm only a hair above cover line!!!!!!!!!
> Hope ur blood work goes well today
> 
> Krystina dont worry im sure you missed ur surge!!
> 
> You think i missed it??? NOOOOOOOO!!!!Click to expand...

Is that bad???? Keep teping and u may see ur raise tomorrow!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - Maybe the Clomid is making your OV later. It does that sometimes. My OBGYN warned about it and said not to get upset if it does push it back. Just take some deep breaths. And keep up with the every other day. 

Jaime - Your crosshairs are probably off a bit because you didn't temp for the 1st 6 days. So it is doing its math only by the days you inputted. It probably would be lower meaning your temps currently wouldn't be so close to the crosshairs. Also, my temps are REALLLY high for me this cycle both Pre-OV (about a half degree warmer which is crazy!! .50!!) and Post-OV totally due to the Clomid. Check out all my other charts. Usually right now I am around 97.8 - today I was a bit over 98.0. So the Clomid has def effected my temps. If I do a Chart Overlay of my past few charts - it's crazy how much higher my temps are this cycle.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Krystina - Maybe the Clomid is making your OV later. It does that sometimes. My OBGYN warned about it and said not to get upset if it does push it back. Just take some deep breaths. And keep up with the every other day.
> 
> Jaime - Your crosshairs are probably off a bit because you didn't temp for the 1st 6 days. So it is doing its math only by the days you inputted. It probably would be lower meaning your temps currently wouldn't be so close to the crosshairs. Also, my temps are REALLLY high for me this cycle both Pre-OV (about a half degree warmer which is crazy!! .50!!) and Post-OV totally due to the Clomid. Check out all my other charts. Usually right now I am around 97.8 - today I was a bit over 98.0. So the Clomid has def effected my temps. If I do a Chart Overlay of my past few charts - it's crazy how much higher my temps are this cycle.

Is that a good thing that yours are higher than usual? Im soo lost with this bbt stuff!!!!:dohh:


----------



## snowflakes120

For me, because I have Low Progesterone - It is awesome and really freaking good that my temps are higher after OV than usual. It means I most likely have enough Progesterone in my body so the Clomid def did what it was supposed to do. Honestly, I'm not too sure about my pre-OV temps being higher whether it's a good or bad thing. I don't think it really matters. I just read that the Clomid can def raise your temps throughout the entire cycle as it stays in your body for like a month.


----------



## krystinab

Ladies I am sorry for being so selfish and only talking about myself this morning. 

Jrow- your temps look good. :)

Snow- so you decided to go ahead and take the prometrium? I am happy to hear that the clomid worked for you. Let's just hope you get that BFP this cycle. 

Bride- are you ready to get your SMEP on today??? FX this is your month. 

MrsJ- sorry youre bleedign so heavy. I hate bad periods, hopefully AF will be gone soon...

Jess- I hope you took advantage of all that EWCM. Did you use OPK's this cycle?

AFM, still holding my pee, I have 1 hour and 15 mins left...come on noon...


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa, that sounds promising then!!!!! I hope u get ur bfp!

Krystina dont apologize i feel like we all take turns bitching! Ummm i think my temps suck ass!


----------



## jrowenj

Is it too early to poas?!


----------



## Jessica28

Krystina - Haven't used OPKs this cycle since my package didn't arrive. Ordered on March 29th and it has yet to arrive. :(


----------



## krystinab

jrow- its waaay to early...you need to put all your HPT's in a safe with a timer that will only let you open it when your 14dpo...LOL (hell i should invent something like that)


----------



## jrowenj

I totally need that, Krystina!!!! I bought an opk/hpt pack and it came with 5 hpts!! How am i gonna be able to hold out?!


----------



## krystinab

so my girlfriend just called me....first sentence, are you pregnant? I took a deep breath and said I hope so....then she goes on to tell me how everyone she knows is preggo...even her 41 year old friend who was told she'd never conceive...well damn...I am about to take this OPK again...boy I hope its +

**UPDATE***12:30 OPK was - but there are now two clear lines...Im getting closer hopefully it will be + in the morning...Also, I GOT EWCM for the first time ever....got to BD tonight...EWCM I am happy...can some one say passive aggressive??? LOL


----------



## Bride2b

krystinab said:


> so my girlfriend just called me....first sentence, are you pregnant? I took a deep breath and said I hope so....then she goes on to tell me how everyone she knows is preggo...even her 41 year old friend who was told she'd never conceive...well damn...I am about to take this OPK again...boy I hope its +
> 
> **UPDATE***12:30 OPK was - but there are now two clear lines...Im getting closer hopefully it will be + in the morning...Also, I GOT EWCM for the first time ever....got to BD tonight...EWCM I am happy...can some one say passive aggressive??? LOL

Woop woop for the 'almost' positive opk!!! I was getting worried we would have to come and fish you out the nut house!! And even bigger (and jealous) woop woop for EWCM!!!!!!! Get shagging like a bitch girl!!!!!!

Lisa - hope your blood work comes back with good results, how long will you need to wait? Its great that clomid seems to be having a positive effect! Lets hope its a BFP at the end of this cycle for you!!!

Jaime its still early and the temps can dip up and down a bit, 4 DPO is too early for any signs...as I say it probably hasnt even implanted yet. Keeping everything crossed for you as I want those psychic ladies t be spot on!!!

Jess I would probably just keep on BD EVERY day if you can until FF confirms O if your OPKs havent come yet.

I need to get my freak on and DTD to get rid of all the old sperm he has stored ready for a nice fresh batch! I am praying I dont get a peak on my CBFM just yet as I have my reflexology booked in for Friday ready to get my hormones and reproductive organs ready for Oing and catching the egg! A peak on Sat would be very much appreciated!! I know that I dont probably O on my first peak anyway.....

MrsJ I hope your AF has eased and that you are ok. Is there anyway to find out if you did get preggers?(I dont really know about this stuff!) Its seems mighty odd to me.

May - how is your CBFM coming along?

Are our newbies still lurking?

:hi::hi: preggos if your lurking....anyone due a scan?xx


----------



## shellideaks

I'm lurking, as ever! I like to keep up to date with all you ladies but temping and EWCM goes right over my head (I don't even know what EWCM means :rofl:).

Obviously I only just had a scan last week, gonna go for another one in 3 weeks to find out gender though :)

I wanna see some BFP's this month from you girls, at least 2 ;) x


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!
long weekend at work!

krystina - im praying for 2 pink lines for u!

Jrowe- u totally know im gonna tel u to POAS! DO IT!

AFM - newest test ----- <drum roll> its a BFN.........go figure! im sad...........lame right!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Ohhh Mammas - So sorry about the BFN. Boo! But you just might not be out yet! 

Krystina - Hooray for a slight line!

Jrow - Go hide those suckers! You know your going to start at like 7dpo! 

I have to admit something. I hope I'm not the only one that has done this. So I was at Target and checking out the Easter Clearance. Well, there was the cutest little Easter Onsie on clearance for $2.50. I totally bought it. I'm not even PG. And worst part - The size I bought was 3 months so based off Easter next year I have to get PG within the next 3 months for my unconceived child to be able to wear it. It says "My 1st Easter" on it and has grey bunnies and yellow chicks. It also came with a pair of pants that has bunny heads on the feet and a little cottontail on the butt. Please tell I am not the only one that has bought something for a baby that doesn't even exist.... But it was just tooo darn stinkin cute.


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa thats soooo funny! At least you got a target & you were brave enough to buy it!!! I cant even look at baby stuff! I didnt even when I was pregnant as I know I will just fall in love with everything!!

Amy - big fat poo for the BFN! Ughhhh! You are 12 dpo - when do you expect AF?

Shelli - I just LOVE your avatar, thats got to be one of the clearest scan pics I have seen! I also LOVE the fact you are preggers & have no idea about temping or EWCM!! (Egg white cervical mucus) ..... I am yet to get any or really discover it!! I am crap at telling what is what! TMI but I thought you just look to see what appears in your underwear, but thats almost always sticky, but very little there. After being told its best to check after a BM I attempted this this morning...however I have no point of reference! So I am not sure if mine was creamy or what?!?!?
It also explains in "How to take charge of your fertility" that fertile CM will leave a more circular pattern in your underwear & non fertile will be rectangular. Ummmm anyone know if this is right?


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Ohhh Mammas - So sorry about the BFN. Boo! But you just might not be out yet!
> 
> Krystina - Hooray for a slight line!
> 
> Jrow - Go hide those suckers! You know your going to start at like 7dpo!
> 
> I have to admit something. I hope I'm not the only one that has done this. So I was at Target and checking out the Easter Clearance. Well, there was the cutest little Easter Onsie on clearance for $2.50. I totally bought it. I'm not even PG. And worst part - The size I bought was 3 months so based off Easter next year I have to get PG within the next 3 months for my unconceived child to be able to wear it. It says "My 1st Easter" on it and has grey bunnies and yellow chicks. It also came with a pair of pants that has bunny heads on the feet and a little cottontail on the butt. Please tell I am not the only one that has bought something for a baby that doesn't even exist.... But it was just tooo darn stinkin cute.

SNOW you are hilarious!! I have never bought baby clothes but I do like to look at them. BUT as soon as I get my first scan I am going shopping...


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica - You better get some booty, girl!!!

Lisa - totally not judging you for buying that outfit!!!! 

Amy - BFN?! WTF?! I thought for sure you were pregnant... 

SHelli - how the HELL did you not know what ewcm is?!?!?!?!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! 

Krystina - I bet you get your +opk tomorrow!!!!!! Better bang it out tonight!!!

Gemma - I never noticed the pattern of circular or rectangular... thats pretty interesting!!

So...... there is a thread on here about the silly psychic predictions that was just started last month and one of the girls that had an April BFP prediction just announced that she got her mother fucking BFP!!!!!!! This makes me soooooooo nutso because now I really want to think it's gonna happen!!!! LOOONEY TOOOONSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## jrowenj

PS. Lisa, you KNOW i am gonna start poas at 7dpo hahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Pattypea

Hi Ladies,
I'm still lurking. Am on CD7 now and started SMEP last night on CD6. Felt ready to start BD again after first AF. I have my OPK's ready for CD10 but I keep telling myself maybe I should start using them sooner. Guess I'm being super cautious- really don't wanna miss the little eggy this month. I may start using them tomorrow. Am feeling so impatient now. Also thought about charting BBT but don't think I will this month. Don't want to confuse myself anymore than I already am lol. :dohh:


----------



## jrowenj

Pattypea said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm still lurking. Am on CD7 now and started SMEP last night on CD6. Felt ready to start BD again after first AF. I have my OPK's ready for CD10 but I keep telling myself maybe I should start using them sooner. Guess I'm being super cautious- really don't wanna miss the little eggy this month. I may start using them tomorrow. Am feeling so impatient now. Also thought about charting BBT but don't think I will this month. Don't want to confuse myself anymore than I already am lol. :dohh:

if you have enough opk to spare than no harms in starting sooner! Have fun Bd'ing tonight!!! hehehe


----------



## CortneyMarie

Hey ladies you caught me I'm kreepin Lol I'm on cd 10 started the every other cd 8 did an opk today and its - which I totally expected. I usually get a pos on cd 14 on the dot the only reason I'm even testing is cuz of the mc. I keep hearing about these pychics?? Where or how do u get a reading? His mom does my tariff cards and she predicted Xmas eve that I would not have a baby in 2012, I didn't have a too long of a wait and I will have a boy 2012 is the year of the girl. Well I was due 11_12_12 so I thought her prediction was shit but shes still in with a fighting chance bc if I get my bfp this cycle it'll be a 2013 baby fx!!


Tons of love and babydust to all of u ladies!!


----------



## jrowenj

CortneyMarie said:


> Hey ladies you caught me I'm kreepin Lol I'm on cd 10 started the every other cd 8 did an opk today and its - which I totally expected. I usually get a pos on cd 14 on the dot the only reason I'm even testing is cuz of the mc. I keep hearing about these pychics?? Where or how do u get a reading? His mom does my tariff cards and she predicted Xmas eve that I would not have a baby in 2012, I didn't have a too long of a wait and I will have a boy 2012 is the year of the girl. Well I was due 11_12_12 so I thought her prediction was shit but shes still in with a fighting chance bc if I get my bfp this cycle it'll be a 2013 baby fx!!
> 
> 
> Tons of love and babydust to all of u ladies!!

Happy Smep'ing!!!

You can google the psychics to get their info... here are the names that you can google

Cheri22
Panrosa
Gail (baby psychic)


----------



## krystinab

Jrow, which psychic thread were you reading? I so hope you get your BFP this month, I mean damn 6 psychic said so! 

Patty, Im with Jamie, if you have OPKs to spare you should start using them....and its always fun to pee on stuff :)

Snow- circular vs rectangular?? Thas too much...I've never seen anything rectangular in my panties...LOL as for a refrence, I think if its like lotion its creamy, sticky would be if you touched a napkin it would stick (breaks apart easily when you pull your fingers together), watery well thats self explanatory and ew, reminds me of snot. If you check be fore your BD you will feel what EW feels like...

Courtney-You can go to Ebay and search in 'conception readings', Gail is on there along with others, you purchase, pay via Paypal and enter your name, DOB, question, etc. You will get a response within a day to up to 2 weeks.
For Tania, you can go to eternity tarot readings website and purchase there in the TTC tab. For Cheri22, you go to her website which is the same as her name and choose Services/Rates tab to purchase there. 

AFM, ready to go home, work out and get some luvin!!


----------



## Pattypea

Thanks girls......Will def start using OPK's tomorrow xx


----------



## mrsjoannak

Bride2b said:


> Lisa thats soooo funny! At least you got a target & you were brave enough to buy it!!! I cant even look at baby stuff! I didnt even when I was pregnant as I know I will just fall in love with everything!!
> 
> Amy - big fat poo for the BFN! Ughhhh! You are 12 dpo - when do you expect AF?
> 
> Shelli - I just LOVE your avatar, thats got to be one of the clearest scan pics I have seen! I also LOVE the fact you are preggers & have no idea about temping or EWCM!! (Egg white cervical mucus) ..... I am yet to get any or really discover it!! I am crap at telling what is what! TMI but I thought you just look to see what appears in your underwear, but thats almost always sticky, but very little there. After being told its best to check after a BM I attempted this this morning...however I have no point of reference! So I am not sure if mine was creamy or what?!?!?
> It also explains in "How to take charge of your fertility" that fertile CM will leave a more circular pattern in your underwear & non fertile will be rectangular. Ummmm anyone know if this is right?

Why is its best to check after you take a crap? What do that have to do with it? I have noticed it at that time... But confused how they are related. Lol


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Jrow, which psychic thread were you reading? I so hope you get your BFP this month, I mean damn 6 psychic said so!
> 
> Patty, Im with Jamie, if you have OPKs to spare you should start using them....and its always fun to pee on stuff :)
> 
> Snow- circular vs rectangular?? Thas too much...I've never seen anything rectangular in my panties...LOL as for a refrence, I think if its like lotion its creamy, sticky would be if you touched a napkin it would stick (breaks apart easily when you pull your fingers together), watery well thats self explanatory and ew, reminds me of snot. If you check be fore your BD you will feel what EW feels like...
> 
> Courtney-You can go to Ebay and search in 'conception readings', Gail is on there along with others, you purchase, pay via Paypal and enter your name, DOB, question, etc. You will get a response within a day to up to 2 weeks.
> For Tania, you can go to eternity tarot readings website and purchase there in the TTC tab. For Cheri22, you go to her website which is the same as her name and choose Services/Rates tab to purchase there.
> 
> AFM, ready to go home, work out and get some luvin!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-1/917777-psychic-predictions.html


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Finally got a chance to catch up on this thread... so much has gone on!!!

MrsJ - Love the new siggie! Sorry about terrible AF. 

Jess - Yay for EWCM and sexy time. I never get EWCM. What did you do different this time? I can't believe your package still didn't come yet. You are really in the boonies huh? I would keep BD'ing just in case!

Haley - Are you feeling better? Richard Candypuff is a hot name. I'm sure it's going to be on the top 10 baby names of 2012! LOL.

Jaime - Your chart does not look like shit. I have seen many charts that looks like they don't stand a chance and end up PG! 

Lisa - Did you get your blood test results yet? How long have you been taking Clomid? Maybe you'll get your Clomid twins? I also love looking at baby stuff at the stores. I always get so excited looking then totally get depressed when I realize I can't buy any because I DON'T HAVE A BABY!!!! :dohh:

Kristina - Woohooo EWCM!!! Not to mention you BD'ed EVERYDAY??? You are going to catch that egg this cycle. I just know it! :thumbup:

Gemma - I tested with my CBFM for the first time this morning. So exciting! Of course it's a low but I can't wait to see a high and peak! I followed SMEP to a T last cycle and still didn't get PG. I am so ready to catch the egg this time. Hope you get your + this Saturday!

Amy - Sorry for the BFN! Not out till the witch arrives. Keeping my FX for you!

AFM - Only CD 6 here. I took soy last cycle and it brought O forward about 5-7 days. However, I did not want to take it this cycle as I don't want it to mess up my body and certainly don't want to get cysts. I wonder if that means I'm going to O much later than last month? 

DH and I have not BD since after I O'ed last cycle. That's a whopping 15 days ago! We were totally worn out from the last SMEP session! Since I didn't O until CD 20 last month, I think I'm going to start SMEP later this cycle so I don't wear out DH. I also started using my CBFM today and I want to BD everyday once I get a high! Seems like people who BD'ed the day before O has a better chance of conceiving. 

I started exercising and being more active last week. I have been spinning at home, dancing to Just Dance and Dance Central on the XBOX and I just finished doing Turbo Fire! Hopefully losing a few pounds will help! Do you think it's unrealistic to want to lose 20 lbs in 3 months? I have a vacation coming up in July and want to be in bikini shape! :blush:


----------



## jrowenj

Well, I am fucking depressed. I went on facebook tonight and one of my husband's cousins just announced she's pregnant and has a pic of her ultrasound. Cool... So, now two of his cousins are pregnant and due like 2 months a part. I just wanna crawl into a damn hole.


----------



## threemakefive

Sorry to hear that Jaime...thinking of ya girl I know how tough it can be but...ur getting a bfp this month so no worries :) 

Af finally arrived after a 9 week cycle...its a hell of an af....but today is cd 3...think this month ill just hang out and stalk the thread....not Gunna smep, need a break :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Sorry to hear that Jaime...thinking of ya girl I know how tough it can be but...ur getting a bfp this month so no worries :)
> 
> Af finally arrived after a 9 week cycle...its a hell of an af....but today is cd 3...think this month ill just hang out and stalk the thread....not Gunna smep, need a break :)

Emily, OMG... 9 weeks?!?!?! I definitely agree that you need a month off... that must have been quite stressful :hugs:


PS. I hate temping and I hate my chart!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Emily - are you relieved AF is finally here? TTC is so much of a physical and emotional roller coaster. Take the time you need! I am concentrating on losing weight this cycle rather than obsessing over TTC. I know, easier said than done. Watch me start bitching about not having a +OPK in a week. Lol

Jaime - temp rise today is good! It's still sooooo early. Fx for you!

Have you girls heard of Dong Quai? I googled it and read it can help regulate menses. Instead of taking supplement, I had my mom buy the real thing and made it with a soup. My mom doesn't know we are TTC and we know she's desperate for a grandchild. Wish I can tell her but she's way too naggy. So I had to lie to her I am missing my period so she'll make me the soup! :X


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Emily - are you relieved AF is finally here? TTC is so much of a physical and emotional roller coaster. Take the time you need! I am concentrating on losing weight this cycle rather than obsessing over TTC. I know, easier said than done. Watch me start bitching about not having a +OPK in a week. Lol
> 
> Jaime - temp rise today is good! It's still sooooo early. Fx for you!
> 
> Have you girls heard of Ding Guai? I googled it and read it can help regulate menses. Instead of taking supplement, I had my mom buy the real thing and made it with a soup. My mom doesn't know we are TTC and we know she's desperate for a grandchild. Wish I can tell her but she's way too naggy. So I had to lie to her I am missing my period so she'll make me the soup! :X

Never heard of it. Is it an herb?


----------



## snowflakes120

Jaime - Hugs hun. Sorry about the cousins. I know the feeling way too well that I care to admit. Did you hubby do that at home sperm test thing?

May - Really am hoping for those Clomid twins - but at this point, 1 baby will do just fine. This was only my 1st cycle taking it.

Emily - Sorry about the witch and that's she's bad. 

Well, I just want to crawl into a deep dark hole and not come out today. I am in a absolutely retched mood. My temp went down and my charts continue to look like complete shit. Basically today's temp was like "any hope that you had, you can just wash down the drain because there's no way your PG!! *Insert evil laugh here* haahahah!!" So with my down temp and 100% no symptoms - It's fairly safe to assume, I'm out this month and that means I didn't get my 2012 baby. I want to cry. 

Oh and of course my co-irker has another appt today so when she comes in - I will have to put on my pretend happy face and listen to her gush.

I should hear back from the Dr. Office today to know if my Progesterone levels were ok or not.

I need to start to come up with a plan for next cycle. As of right now, I'm still debating on whether to send hubby for the Sperm Analysis at the Urologist's office. But maybe we'll drop the SMEP (as it's not working for us it seems like) and just make it more casual and BD every other day and keep it simple. I don't know. I don't think I could that though. I'd be too afraid of missing prime OV day. I don't know what to think anymore other than TTC sucks ass. I think I've lost the fun of it at this point. Now it just stresses me out and makes me mad.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa, sorry that you are having " one of those days" Don't count yourself out yet. Your temps are not rising a lot, but they are still higher than other months. Hopefully your Dr will call with some encouraging news. If this happens to not be your month, maybe next month you should take a break from charting... that may ease some of the stresses of TTC. I know it's hard to not chart and not OPK, but maybe your mind needs a break from all of that. 

Sorry that you are going to have to deal with your co-worker today. That isn't fun...

I didn't have my husband do the at home sperm analysis. If we don't get pregnant this month, I will def make him take it next month! It's only like 30 bucks or something. Maybe you should have your hubby take it...

Hope you cheer up :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

Ugh....I think I Oed already which means we didn't nearly BD enough. 3 times...with the first being nowhere near O. Stupid OPKs still didn't arrive and my temps are shit. I am not even a little hopeful about this cycle.


----------



## krystinab

Good morning ladies :D

Jamie- I know the news about your counsin in law pissed you off...but dont you worry becuase your going to have good news for everyone here soon!

Lisa- Your chart looks just fine. You are still well above your cover range. I am curious to what your DR has to say. I am assuming you progesterone levels will be high but I wonder if they will be able to tell if its high because you O'd two eggs or bc of the prometrium....please keep us posted. I do pray you get your clomid twins.

Bam- I dont think 20 lbs in 3 months is unrealsitic but you need to make sure you work out consistantly and eat right. You will be in that bikini in no time! 

Jess- where the hell are your OPKs? Id call the shipping company if I were you.


AFM, First off I am still estatic about the EWCM I never understood what yall meant by globs...but now I do!! I wanted to have sex so bad last night BUT after working out (in a 85 degree house) I was soo tired. Ended up going to bed...I was pissed when I woke up with panties on this AM. So once again I was forced to molest Sean (he didnt seem to mind) this morning. :) I also got my +opk, pretty sure I am Oing today...DAMN I hope it happens this month. I had a dream last night that I had a baby on 4/2/2012 which is the first day of my last peroiod so maybe that means something...I dunno. Anyway I have a ton of meeetings so I better get my ass off BNB.


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina i sure hope its my month. My husband had a dream last night that i was pregnant!!! I really want my bfp so that i can surprise him on his bday!!!! 

Happy ov todayyy!!!!!!!! I think you have a chance since you bd'd so much!!


----------



## jrowenj

So, I kmow I'm totally readinh into every little thing but I do have sore BBs and feeling a weird tummy ache. Not nauseous but more like a weird sea sick oogy feeling. I know its way too early though! I just want it so badly!


----------



## Jessica28

So, my OPKs arrived today. By the looks of my chart, they arrived a tad too late. I guess I missed my surge again this cycle which I am really not happy about. I didn't BD enough either.....and anyone look at my chart lately? It is horrible. It if goes the way I think it will, it looks like I will have two Afs this month....I have NEVER had 2 AFs in a month in all my life. I feel like my body is so messed up that I will never concieve again.


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica, to be honest your chart has many open circles and is a little too inconsistent to tell much quite yet. I would use the OPKS for a few days. I don't see a significant temp rise


----------



## snowflakes120

Pardon my french. FUCK FUCK FUCK!! My fucking Progesterone was only a 13.4 even with the 2 meds. FML.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa_ what number sjould it be?? Is ur dr concerned???? : (


----------



## Jessica28

jrowenj said:


> Jessica, to be honest your chart has many open circles and is a little too inconsistent to tell much quite yet. I would use the OPKS for a few days. I don't see a significant temp rise

I guess the open circles are from temping earlier than usual?? I know there's no significant temp rise just yet, but if I get another 36.5 in the morning...FF is giving me crosshairs. So confused.

I cannot wait to get home and poas though I don't think I will get much out of it..... How do I upload pics on here??


----------



## Pattypea

Hi Ladies,
I am confused. I started doing my OPK's today (I'm on CD8). Took first one at mid day and there was a visible line. It wasnt as dark as the control line but was very visible. Came home from work just before 6pm and done another and I can hardly see the line now (have to squint to see it). Now I'm worried that I have maybe missed my O? Could I have O'd already?? I did drink water throughout the afternoon, not loads though. xx


----------



## Jessica28

Never mind - don't even have to try and upload a pic to see what you ladies think because theres not even as much as a hint of a line...

Perhaps I am just not Oing :-(


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Pardon my french. FUCK FUCK FUCK!! My fucking Progesterone was only a 13.4 even with the 2 meds. FML.

Snow...that sucks, will they increase your dosage? Did you get a +opk this cycle? I think as long as its over 10 you O'd right? I wouldnt get too worked up, this is your first round. But I would ask them to increase my dosage if I were you.


----------



## krystinab

Pattypea said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am confused. I started doing my OPK's today (I'm on CD8). Took first one at mid day and there was a visible line. It wasnt as dark as the control line but was very visible. Came home from work just before 6pm and done another and I can hardly see the line now (have to squint to see it). Now I'm worried that I have maybe missed my O? Could I have O'd already?? I did drink water throughout the afternoon, not loads though. xx

I think you may have drank too much water. I'd try again in the AM. BD JIC too!


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - I did get a +OPK this month and my chart shows OV. I'm not too sure what he's going to do but I am def going to want a change of plans.

Patty - I highly doubt you missed OV on CD8. Limit your water and wait another 4 hours and do another test. 

Jess - I'm not too sure what to think with you. CD10 is also an early day to OV but you never know. I think your just going to wait it out a few more temps. Keep up with your BDing. How's your CM like? Is your EWCM gone or are you still wet? That should give you an idea too. 

Jaime - My OBGYN likes to see a level <15 on a medicated cycle and with all the meds I'm taking it should have been an outstanding number but alas, it was not. I am unsure what to think. I guess I just have to wait and see what he says next week at my appt.


----------



## threemakefive

Snow sorry abt ur levels....
Yes Jaime...9 flippin weeks!!!!!
Bambam...so releived af arrived, I'm doing the weight loss focus this month too!!! :) low carb diet and excercise I need to drop at least 20 by summer :)


----------



## Jessica28

snowflakes120 said:


> Krystina - I did get a +OPK this month and my chart shows OV. I'm not too sure what he's going to do but I am def going to want a change of plans.
> 
> Patty - I highly doubt you missed OV on CD8. Limit your water and wait another 4 hours and do another test.
> 
> Jess - I'm not too sure what to think with you. CD10 is also an early day to OV but you never know. I think your just going to wait it out a few more temps. Keep up with your BDing. How's your CM like? Is your EWCM gone or are you still wet? That should give you an idea too.
> 
> Jaime - My OBGYN likes to see a level <15 on a medicated cycle and with all the meds I'm taking it should have been an outstanding number but alas, it was not. I am unsure what to think. I guess I just have to wait and see what he says next week at my appt.

Snow - I haven't noticed any more EWCM since Sunday morning when there was a load of it. CM as of today is still wet....not creamy or sticky. MY OPK this afternoon was definitely a negative. I could see a line but it was really, really, really faint. I really hope my temp. is not high again tomorrow. I do not want crosshairs on FF just yet. Guess I will poas twice tomorrow and see how that goes. How long have you been ttc??

Ladies, just out of curiousity, how long has everyone been ttc since their m/c? I have heard that on average it takes 5 cycles to fall preggo again after a m/c but then I read that it might take up to a year or longer.... That number just freaks me out.


----------



## snowflakes120

Jess - We started TTC in June of 2011. I got my BFP in Sept (4th cycle). MC in Nov and had to take that cycle off from TTC. Started TTCAL in December. I am currently in my 5th cycle and soon to be in my 6th cycle.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - Im sorry you didn't get great news at your appointment. I dont really know what to say because I am so uneducated about it... I just hope that the lower number doesn't mean anything bad and that if there is something "wrong" that a solution will be made soon

Jessica - I would just keep BDing and taking OPKs and hope for the best!!

Patty - anything is possible and you may have ovulated early, but I wouldn't count on it. I would keep Bding also and keep testing. you may have had diluted urine!

Jessica - I got pregnant the first try and it ended in a mmc. first AF came in November (cycle 1) December (cycle 2) I had a chemical pregnancy. January (cycle3) February my husband had surgery and March (cycle 4) and now I am on my 5th cycle. So, if it's 5 cycles on average than I hope this 5th cycle is good luck!

Krystina -


----------



## Bride2b

Ugh crap just wrote a massive reply & it didnt work!!

Jaime I also had a FUCKWITHYOURHEADBOOK announcement today from my cousin, whos wife is not only pregnant but is expecting a boy....since when was she even preggers? They posted a 3D scan video! I'm happy for them but in 4 days time my baby boy should be here so its kind a left a bitter taste in my mouth

Lisa - I think they will increase your meds

Emily - glad AF is finally fucking here!!

Krystina :happydance: for + opk

Jess & Patty keep OPKing as I think its to early!

Ok my CM is weird! Its stringy but not clear like egg white, but a creamy colour????
My OH friend has finally moved out so I can now hopefully get him to BD instead of staying up with his mate. However OH is now at said mates new house & just told me not to wait up. I am PISSED now as we have not bd yet!!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

ps it took us 10 months before BFP, had a miscarriage (stillbirth) at 19 1/2 weeks in Nov, had first AF Jan 6th...now on 4 th cycle but 3rd cycle properly ttc as 1st cycle was fucked up!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Emily - You can properly TTC this month now AF is here! How is your weight loss plan going? I stopped eating meat more than 6 months ago (I still eat seafood though) and lost 7 pounds. I work long hours and it's physically demanding so I have not been able to exercise. I feel like I'm getting more sluggish than ever because of the weight so I started pushing myself to workout last week. Instead of going crazy, I am just doing things that are fun like playing a dance game on the XBOX or with a workout DVD! After last night's workout, my booty and legs are soooo sore! It feels great though. I wish you luck and maybe we can encourage each other on our weight loss journey!

Jaime - Dong Quai is a Chinese herb. Growing up my mother has always said it helps regulate menses especially if the period is light/weak. She uses it for soup and it tastes very bitter (I don't mind it). They do sell it as a supplement. For TTC, I think it's only good when taken after AF and before O and not suggested when PG as it can make your uterus contract and cause MC. https://natural-fertility-info.com/dong-quai-fertility-herb.html

Lisa - Perhaps your doc just needs to adjust your Clomid dosage? I don't think your chart looks bad at all. Some people NEVER get symptoms when PG. You are not out yet. Cheer up!!! TTC is totally stressful, I hear ya on that. I also feel like BD is completely bland now that we're trying so hard to get PG. 

Jess - CD 10 is very early for O. I would continue to use the OPKs just to confirm you have already O'ed that way you don't miss an opportunity in case you didn't O on CD 10.

Kristina - Your chances are soooo good this month! Seems like you are BD'ing a lot right around O time! Keep raping your hubby, I am sure he doesn't mind! 

Patty - There are many reasons why the second line is much lighter. Perhaps you drank too much liquids before testing? Or maybe you didn't hold your pee in long enough? Plus CD 8 is wayyyy early for O. Keep testing and try to be consistent with the time you test that way you don't miss your surge!

Gemma - Every-freaking-body is pregnant but me! I know how you feel. I don't mind people I like being pregnant, I would be happy for them. It's hard when it's someone I dislike. Life is not fair! BTW, I would tell your hubby to get his ass home so you can get some tonight!!!!

AFM - Another low on the CBFM today at CD 7. This is a boring time for me as I'm just waiting for O. I am so proud to say I have been consistent with my temp time every morning that way I don't get those freaking open circles on my chart like all of last cycle! I think exercising has also helped me relieve some stress and take TTC out of my mind for a bit. Hubby is totally on board this cycle with SMEP and TTC. He even knows what CD it is today! I want to get PG this cycle so bad so that I could get a BFP on my 5th wedding anniversary! It would be a great gift for DH.


----------



## threemakefive

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Emily - You can properly TTC this month now AF is here! How is your weight loss plan going? I stopped eating meat more than 6 months ago (I still eat seafood though) and lost 7 pounds. I work long hours and it's physically demanding so I have not been able to exercise. I feel like I'm getting more sluggish than ever because of the weight so I started pushing myself to workout last week. Instead of going crazy, I am just doing things that are fun like playing a dance game on the XBOX or with a workout DVD! After last night's workout, my booty and legs are soooo sore! It feels great though. I wish you luck and maybe we can encourage each other on our weight loss journey!
> 
> Jaime - Dong Quai is a Chinese herb. Growing up my mother has always said it helps regulate menses especially if the period is light/weak. She uses it for soup and it tastes very bitter (I don't mind it). They do sell it as a supplement. For TTC, I think it's only good when taken after AF and before O and not suggested when PG as it can make your uterus contract and cause MC. https://natural-fertility-info.com/dong-quai-fertility-herb.html
> 
> Lisa - Perhaps your doc just needs to adjust your Clomid dosage? I don't think your chart looks bad at all. Some people NEVER get symptoms when PG. You are not out yet. Cheer up!!! TTC is totally stressful, I hear ya on that. I also feel like BD is completely bland now that we're trying so hard to get PG.
> 
> Jess - CD 10 is very early for O. I would continue to use the OPKs just to confirm you have already O'ed that way you don't miss an opportunity in case you didn't O on CD 10.
> 
> Kristina - Your chances are soooo good this month! Seems like you are BD'ing a lot right around O time! Keep raping your hubby, I am sure he doesn't mind!
> 
> Patty - There are many reasons why the second line is much lighter. Perhaps you drank too much liquids before testing? Or maybe you didn't hold your pee in long enough? Plus CD 8 is wayyyy early for O. Keep testing and try to be consistent with the time you test that way you don't miss your surge!
> 
> Gemma - Every-freaking-body is pregnant but me! I know how you feel. I don't mind people I like being pregnant, I would be happy for them. It's hard when it's someone I dislike. Life is not fair! BTW, I would tell your hubby to get his ass home so you can get some tonight!!!!
> 
> AFM - Another low on the CBFM today at CD 7. This is a boring time for me as I'm just waiting for O. I am so proud to say I have been consistent with my temp time every morning that way I don't get those freaking open circles on my chart like all of last cycle! I think exercising has also helped me relieve some stress and take TTC out of my mind for a bit. Hubby is totally on board this cycle with SMEP and TTC. He even knows what CD it is today! I want to get PG this cycle so bad so that I could get a BFP on my 5th wedding anniversary! It would be a great gift for DH.

yeah with my pcos, eating a low carb diet helsp so much..not to mention I have underactive thyroid that is a bit off(adjusting meds now) so all in all the weight should start coming off, I did low carb very religiously about a year and half ago and lost about 60 ish lbs from my highest weight, during mmc I put on 15 and since put on 5 uggg...i was disappointed in that so now here I am gunna give it a go again, I always kinda watch carbs but now its back to the grind, Ive lost about 8 lbs or so already, but really want 20 more by July :) I figure I would have had my mmc in July so instead I will look forward to hitting my goal (occupy my mind maybe lol ) anywho, yes I would love to encourage you along the way, I feel you on the working and being busy, try sticking in just a 10 minute walk somewhere, that will make all the difference :) Hope you get that 5 year bfp :) That would be a great gift, Im sure we could al come up with great ways to tell him :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

threemakefive said:


> yeah with my pcos, eating a low carb diet helsp so much..not to mention I have underactive thyroid that is a bit off(adjusting meds now) so all in all the weight should start coming off, I did low carb very religiously about a year and half ago and lost about 60 ish lbs from my highest weight, during mmc I put on 15 and since put on 5 uggg...i was disappointed in that so now here I am gunna give it a go again, I always kinda watch carbs but now its back to the grind, Ive lost about 8 lbs or so already, but really want 20 more by July :) I figure I would have had my mmc in July so instead I will look forward to hitting my goal (occupy my mind maybe lol ) anywho, yes I would love to encourage you along the way, I feel you on the working and being busy, try sticking in just a 10 minute walk somewhere, that will make all the difference :) Hope you get that 5 year bfp :) That would be a great gift, Im sure we could al come up with great ways to tell him :)

I did spinning (indoor cycling) for 30 minutes today with a little bit of resistance training. Now I can barely walk! LOL. Wow, you lost 60 lbs!!!! What does your low carb diet consists of? Are you just cutting out pasta, rice, sugars, etc? It is so hard for me to cut carbs since I no longer eat meat and there's not much else to choose from. I try to eat more veggies, fish and tofu but it seems like pasta and rice are the only things that really help fill me up. I also started eating frozen meals like Lean Cuisines and Smart Ones to cut portion size. I can totally use your support! And I bet you'll hit your goal in no time! If I do get my 5 year BFP I would blow DH away with a fantastic surprise!


----------



## bdunn12

Hello ladies! Just wanted to let you know that I'm still lurking around. My Grandpa was diagnosed with mesothelioma from asbestos about 8 weeks ago. I have been back and forth visiting him, working, and getting ready to move into a new house. AND my air has went out in the house I'm in now so I've been sweating constantly for about 4 days now. Uugh. My grandpa had a bad spell tonight and we ended up having to call Hospice out and they called an ambulance. Had to come home and get some sleep but it's not working out too well. 

SMEP has been going okay for me though. I skipped a few days because of all of the craziness. I BD'd on CD8, CD13, and CD15 so far. Right now I'm on CD16 and with a 34 day cycle I'm hoping I O in the next week or so. I've been using my OPK's and I went and got some ClearBlue Digital ovulation tests and I've been testing everyday. Haven't hit a surge yet so hopefully those few days I skipped won't hurt me.

Hope everyone is doing okay! Not sure when I'll be able to pop back in! Good luck to all you ladies!! :)


----------



## jrowenj

I hate my fluctuating chart. The end.


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime - if you think your chart is shitty, just look at mine and it should make you feel better  
I got crosshairs today which I DID NOT want....in my mind I Oed way too early and didn't BD enough which is my own fault. I am so disappointed today. I cannot wait for AF this time, never thought I would say it.


----------



## jrowenj

I just wanna know if im preggo ir not so i can move on with my fucking life


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Jaime. Try not to stress over something you can't change. The temps are what they are. Ya know? At least that is what I am telling myself today to keep myself going off my rocker.

Jess - It only takes one swimmer!! And plus bc you didn't BD for a few days before hand that means that you got the motherload of swimmers!

BDunn - So sorry to hear about your Grandpa. I will keep your family in my thoughts. 

Emily - Way to get on a health kick! That is really great! My friend has pcos and she stays away from all sugars as she says it makes it worse. I never heard of such a thing! 

May - That is really interesting about the Dong Quai - I know that book Making Babies recommended it for me!! It uses an all natural approach to issues you may have. Basically you take a quiz and it gives you a plan on what to take for your specific problem. It's a really good book actually. You can do the quiz online too for free. 

So because my stupid co-worker announced her pregnancy everyone is now asking me when it's my turn. I just have been saying "It's not going to be anytime soon". How about shut the fuck up! What I need to do is read back at Jaime's comments about this question. I know you had some good ones!


----------



## krystinab

Whats up ladies?? Snow, I feel you on your coworkers getting on your nerves. People never think that someone could be going through something...:hugs:

Jess dont get your self too stressed, sperm can live for 5 days in a good environment...

Jamie dont get your self all down. Youre only 6 dpo. 

AFM, my temp is the same as yesterday but I am having O cramping on my right side...guessing I am O'ing today. BD'd last night but it wasnt a successful attempt if you know what I mean. Either way we BD'ed 4, 3 , 2 adn 1 day before O. I really want this BFP before my 31st Bday. I am going to be devestated with AF or a BFN...I am trying to stay positive going into this 2ww. We are having a fight party on 5/5 so I am trying to focus on that...


----------



## mammaspath

jrowe - take a fucking test so i can get on with my fucking life plllleeeeeaseee! lol


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowe - take a fucking test so i can get on with my fucking life plllleeeeeaseee! lol

Lmaooo... i did. I told you girls i was gonna strt at 6dpo... i wasnt kidding


----------



## mammaspath

sorry snow - but it woulda seriously been funny if you used one of jaime's lines...........

my fav: i fucking hate kids! :lmao:

krystina - ya for the big O! be a kitty cat and pounce on sean tonight.......meow!

afm - waiting for the witch.......waiting waiting waiting.......im so impatient!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> jrowe - take a fucking test so i can get on with my fucking life plllleeeeeaseee! lol
> 
> Lmaooo... i did. I told you girls i was gonna strt at 6dpo... i wasnt kiddingClick to expand...

well then where is the pic? we wanna tweak the shit out it and make it look like a real nice bfp


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> jrowe - take a fucking test so i can get on with my fucking life plllleeeeeaseee! lol
> 
> Lmaooo... i did. I told you girls i was gonna strt at 6dpo... i wasnt kiddingClick to expand...
> 
> well then where is the pic? we wanna tweak the shit out it and make it look like a real nice bfpClick to expand...

I actually got an evap line... i will upload the pic.


----------



## Hayaddie

mammaspath said:


> jrowe - take a fucking test so i can get on with my fucking life plllleeeeeaseee! lol

I was about to say the same damn thing! I am going crazy over here!! Do you hear that crazy lady from Missouri yelling towards New Jersey to please pee on something now???? THAT'S ME!!! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> jrowe - take a fucking test so i can get on with my fucking life plllleeeeeaseee! lol
> 
> I was about to say the same damn thing! I am going crazy over here!! Do you hear that crazy lady from Missouri yelling towards New Jersey to please pee on something now???? THAT'S ME!!! :)Click to expand...

I thought iheard you!


----------



## jrowenj

Don't get excited. This was after the time limit :dohh:


----------



## mammaspath

are you sure?!!!! that kinda looks like it has color


----------



## jrowenj

Of course, I will be testing again in the morning. But, I am sure that the test was negative after the time limit. I went back to the test like a half hour later because I am CRAZY 2WW BITCH and that's what I found. I am so mad at myself for checking it again!


----------



## mammaspath

do you remember what shelli's looked like? i think i may go find it.......how far along is she?


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> do you remember what shelli's looked like? i think i may go find it.......how far along is she?

her siggy says she found out she was pregs 67 days ago


----------



## shellideaks

Exactly what I was going to say! I was convinced I had an evap when I tested at 7 DPO cos it looked like that after the time limit. Looks promising Jaime :)


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Exactly what I was going to say! I was convinced I had an evap when I tested at 7 DPO cos it looked like that after the time limit. Looks promising Jaime :)

Mine was definitely negative in the first 5 minutes though :wacko::wacko:

Did you test twice that day or wait until the next day?


----------



## mammaspath

shellideaks said:


> Right, OH is home now so I've stolen his phone to upload my pic. I'm not sure I see anything, just feel like maybe I can see the start of a line. But yeah, doubting it too really.
> 
> I've got another pic with marks as to where I think I can possibly see the line but don't wanna upload it until some of you have had a look cos I think that makes you see a line more lol.

this was shelli's first test


----------



## mammaspath

it didn't upload the pic.......its on page 103 post 1023


----------



## shellideaks

Mine was negative too until like half an hour later, then it was visibly pink. Just looked back and this was it. 7 dpo and completely negative in the first 10 minutes.

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=337472&d=1328785777


----------



## mammaspath

i think your pregnant.............take another test


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> i think your pregnant.............take another test

I took that test with FMU then I had a cup of coffee and saw this "evap" line so I took another test with SMU and coffee in my system... I was only able to pee about 6 tablespoons worth of pee hahahahaha!! Anyway, that test is stark white... I wasn't sure if it was due to it being so soon after the FMU and coffee?


----------



## mammaspath

i still think your pregnant.............oh btw im psychic lol


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> i still think your pregnant.............oh btw im psychic lol

ROTFL! I hate you right now! But in a good way! :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

This is the second test I took about 30 mins after the first one. Clearly negative


----------



## BeverleyLN

Trying not to get excited jrow but i hope your evap line turns out to be your BFP like shelli! 

Do another with FMU tomorrow and then we'll see


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Trying not to get excited jrow but i hope your evap line turns out to be your BFP like shelli!
> 
> Do another with FMU tomorrow and then we'll see

I wanna test again sooooo badly but youre right i should wait til tmrw morn


----------



## Hayaddie

Uhhhh I am freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. HI Shelli!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Uhhhh I am freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. HI Shelli!!!!!

Its gotta be an evap. That 2nd test was stark white


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Uhhhh I am freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. HI Shelli!!!!!
> 
> Its gotta be an evap. That 2nd test was stark whiteClick to expand...

I would call the first one a BFP....its thick unline the one from last month.


----------



## jrowenj

Ughhh i knew i should have kept my addiction hidden today!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

That 1st one defo looks BFP! Evap or not. It sure looks BFP. I bet the 2nd one was too diluted bc you had coffee are only 6dpo.... So your not going to have alot of HCG in your system!


----------



## jrowenj

No bullshit im 99% sure that its an evap


----------



## Bride2b

Fuck a duck Jaime!! 6 DPO you make me laugh - I'm so glad you are crazy it stops me obsessing about the lack of action I am getting!!
Keep testing - as if you need ANY encouragement!!!

Still no fucking BD for me! My OH is such a nob - he's clearly being annoying as its the most crutial time of the month!! Still reading high on CBFM which is good as we need to get to it!!! He had better fucking get his cock-a-doodle-doo out tonight!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime - You have got me excited over here! Fingers Crossed!


----------



## jrowenj

Well. Im happy to amuse everyone! I took another test...bfn... i wasnt even gonna excite evryone with my evap bc i was so sure its an evap!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Fuck a duck Jaime!! 6 DPO you make me laugh - I'm so glad you are crazy it stops me obsessing about the lack of action I am getting!!
> Keep testing - as if you need ANY encouragement!!!
> 
> Still no fucking BD for me! My OH is such a nob - he's clearly being annoying as its the most crutial time of the month!! Still reading high on CBFM which is good as we need to get to it!!! He had better fucking get his cock-a-doodle-doo out tonight!!!!

Tell him to man up and bang you!!!


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Fuck a duck Jaime!! 6 DPO you make me laugh - I'm so glad you are crazy it stops me obsessing about the lack of action I am getting!!
> Keep testing - as if you need ANY encouragement!!!
> 
> Still no fucking BD for me! My OH is such a nob - he's clearly being annoying as its the most crutial time of the month!! Still reading high on CBFM which is good as we need to get to it!!! He had better fucking get his cock-a-doodle-doo out tonight!!!!
> 
> Tell him to man up and bang you!!!Click to expand...

He is fucking driving me crazy!! He gets so wrapped up in his own little world trying to keep himself busy so he doesnt dwell on things I think he forgets that I am desperate for a bit of 'us' time so I am not left by myself so much! I dont want to sound like a bore but I dont have much disposable income (especially with our wedding in 3 months) all my friends have kids, I work full time as a teacher, I do all the flipping housework, shopping, looking after the dogs....so I dont really have time for myself. I just end up doing all the shit while he swans off! On top of that I cant seem to pin him down for more than 30 seconds a day to even have a conversation let alone get jiggy! He will be getting the sharp end of my tongue when he gets in as this bridezilla has had enough!!!!!
Ok rant over!


----------



## shellideaks

Hayaddie said:


> Uhhhh I am freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. HI Shelli!!!!!

Hi Haley, long time no speak! :D

I'm still not convinced it's an evap Jaime, I'm expecting to see progression over the next few days!


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Uhhhh I am freaking out!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. HI Shelli!!!!!
> 
> Hi Haley, long time no speak! :D
> 
> I'm still not convinced it's an evap Jaime, I'm expecting to see progression over the next few days!Click to expand...

Id be slightly convinced if the 2 tests afterward weren't negative :growlmad:

Also, i had 2 evaps last month:growlmad:


----------



## Hayaddie

Of course the last two were negative!! It's super hard to get anything to show up even with fmu, so I'm pretty sure a tiny tinkle after coffee isn't gonna help you out lady! Test again in the morning!

Also, does anyone know what the norm is for cm when you are preggers? Is cm even the word I wanna use? The white shit in my underware?? Bahahaha! It's like super watery but still white when it dries and constant.... Am I normal? Or should I be dry??


----------



## CortneyMarie

Jrow I totally agree with everyone else it looks like the start of a bfp but I undertsnad where ur coming from I wouldn't get to excited if I were u but the pyschics did say.......:happydance:
bride rape him if ya have too :haha:

Arm 12 dpo neg. Opk and being tonight that's about it wanta get a reading but have to wait cuz I lost my bank card so have to wait for the new one :dohh:


----------



## shellideaks

Hayaddie said:


> Of course the last two were negative!! It's super hard to get anything to show up even with fmu, so I'm pretty sure a tiny tinkle after coffee isn't gonna help you out lady! Test again in the morning!
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the norm is for cm when you are preggers? Is cm even the word I wanna use? The white shit in my underware?? Bahahaha! It's like super watery but still white when it dries and constant.... Am I normal? Or should I be dry??

I have loads of the stuff Haley, all the time! I'm going with it's normal if we've both got it haha.


----------



## jrowenj

Im going bonkerrrrsss


----------



## Hayaddie

shellideaks said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Of course the last two were negative!! It's super hard to get anything to show up even with fmu, so I'm pretty sure a tiny tinkle after coffee isn't gonna help you out lady! Test again in the morning!
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the norm is for cm when you are preggers? Is cm even the word I wanna use? The white shit in my underware?? Bahahaha! It's like super watery but still white when it dries and constant.... Am I normal? Or should I be dry??
> 
> I have loads of the stuff Haley, all the time! I'm going with it's normal if we've both got it haha.Click to expand...

Oh good it's normal!!

Jaime, I think I recall you yelling at me for poas on 9dpo.... And looky at you now!!!! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Of course the last two were negative!! It's super hard to get anything to show up even with fmu, so I'm pretty sure a tiny tinkle after coffee isn't gonna help you out lady! Test again in the morning!
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the norm is for cm when you are preggers? Is cm even the word I wanna use? The white shit in my underware?? Bahahaha! It's like super watery but still white when it dries and constant.... Am I normal? Or should I be dry??
> 
> I have loads of the stuff Haley, all the time! I'm going with it's normal if we've both got it haha.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good it's normal!!
> 
> Jaime, I think I recall you yelling at me for poas on 9dpo.... And looky at you now!!!! :)Click to expand...

Well, now im fuckin depressed!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Well, I don't know what is going on with me. FF detected O on CD 10 and I wasn't using opks at the time (obviously) but I got my opks yesterday and I did one at 3ish and it was clearly negative....just the hint of a line. I did another at 12:15 today and it was darker and I did another at 4 p.m and it was darker still. I will BD tonight just to be sure I guess... I might try and upload the pic to see what you ladies think.

Why did my temp spike already though?


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Well, I don't know what is going on with me. FF detected O on CD 10 and I wasn't using opks at the time (obviously) but I got my opks yesterday and I did one at 3ish and it was clearly negative....just the hint of a line. I did another at 12:15 today and it was darker and I did another at 4 p.m and it was darker still. I will BD tonight just to be sure I guess... I might try and upload the pic to see what you ladies think.
> 
> Why did my temp spike already though?

Jessica - the day you supposedly ovulated and the first temp spike both have open circles on those days. So, I would imagine that you would be having your true temp spike in the next few days since your opk is getting darker. Your temps are only reaching 36.6 where as last cycle, your post O temps were at 36.8... I would just wait it out and see if your temps go higher


----------



## jrowenj

:bunny:Is diarrhea a sx bc i have major bubble guts!


----------



## Hayaddie

I had the major squirts! And I got a sore throat! :)


----------



## jrowenj

BFN This morning and I am running out of tests! :rofl: Guess I will have to wait to pee on something until I am 12dpo... BOO!


----------



## BeverleyLN

My mind is boggled but I know that with my first tests the first one I took was darker than the one I took the next day infact I still have them and I can't even see the line anymore! Got everything crossed for you jaime x x x


----------



## Jessica28

I don't know what is going on with me - my temps are still going up so I don't know if I Oed when FF said I did or If I am waiting to O. 

Whatever the case, I never have sore nipples but last night and today I can't touch them they are so sensitive. My friend also called me before work this morning and told me she dreamed I was pregnant with twins last night. Hope it's a good sign but I am not holding my breath. If FF was right, I would still only be 4 dpo so still too early to be noticing any signs I guess. Perhaps my nipples are sensitive because I am gearing up to O?


----------



## snowflakes120

Jaime - Sorry about the BFN, But you are super early remember! I totally had sqirts too with my BFP.

Jess - I see your crosshairs were taken away. And you got a + OPK. Get BDing girl! You never know!

AFM, testing day is tomorrow for me. Eh. Not too excited or hopeful. I also was beat last night after a rainy and muddy kickball game that I forgot to do the Prometrium. Opps. I will do it tonight though. If I get a BFN tomorrow, which is highly likely, then I stop it and AF should come by Monday. Boo. 

Today is my pooch's 5th Birthday. We have fun night planned for her!


----------



## krystinab

Hey Ladies!

Jamie- you are soooo damn early, just give it some time. You will see your BFP.

Lisa- dont be stressed, I know its easier said than done. Would you consider not testing until Tuesday a day after AF is due?

Jess- once your temps are up for 3 consistant days it pretty much means you O'd. I hope you caught that egg.

AFM, I did all that damn BD'in and then missed my fucking O day! DH was on my fucking nerves last night, but I should have still tried to have sex...Today is 1dpo I am going to try adn get it in tonight...but feeling like the psychic was right and I missed my opportunity....FUCK MY LIFE...just a warning: I am a fucking mess before my birthday, I always get the bday blues...


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa im hoping youre pleasantly surprised and get 2 lines tomorrow!!!!

Krystina, not bding on o day isnt bad! They say the best time to cath the egg is to bd the day before o!! So yore good to go!
When is your bday?????

Gemma did you rape your hubs?????


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Lisa im hoping youre pleasantly surprised and get 2 lines tomorrow!!!!
> 
> Krystina, not bding on o day isnt bad! They say the best time to cath the egg is to bd the day before o!! So yore good to go!
> When is your bday?????
> 
> Gemma did you rape your hubs?????

My bday is 5/15...yea I am really hoping we BD'd enough...thanks for the pat on the back :)


----------



## jrowenj

Why do my temps fluctuate so much


----------



## jrowenj

So, my new obsession is voting on ppls hpts on countdowntopregnancy website!


----------



## BeverleyLN

jrowenj said:


> So, my new obsession is voting on ppls hpts on countdowntopregnancy website!

Been there and done that!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> So, my new obsession is voting on ppls hpts on countdowntopregnancy website!
> 
> Been there and done that!Click to expand...

Some of the pics are ridiculous!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

morning ladies............

jamie - bfn? well you are very early........im still rooting for you! i have no idea about temping sorry!

krystina - im rooting for you too! i hope you didn't miss ur chance!

afm - af due today or yesterday...........nothing yet.......sheesh mc's really mess with you cycles right?!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> morning ladies............
> 
> jamie - bfn? well you are very early........im still rooting for you! i have no idea about temping sorry!
> 
> krystina - im rooting for you too! i hope you didn't miss ur chance!
> 
> afm - af due today or yesterday...........nothing yet.......sheesh mc's really mess with you cycles right?!

Yeah. It took me 5 cycles to get back to my 28day cycles again!


----------



## Bride2b

Hey girls just a quickie as just about to go and teach my evening class...

Yes I get get a good bit of baby dancing in last night!!!! Thank the fucking lord! I would be totally pissed if I hadn't!!

Jess just keep OPK if u are not sure...although it sounds like u are sure you have o'd

Krystina- yes the best time to bd is before o so you are still in the game!

Good luck Lisa & Amy .... Amy I am excited that AF should have been here yesterday & it's still not arrived!!!

Jaime keep your obsession going on coutdowntopregnancy so you don't run out of your hpt!

Better go xxx


----------



## jrowenj

Hey gals who chart. Have you ever used the bbt adjuster on whenmybaby.com?


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Hey gals who chart. Have you ever used the bbt adjuster on whenmybaby.com?

I've used the FF one a few times but never the whenmybaby.com one.

Why what's up?


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Hey gals who chart. Have you ever used the bbt adjuster on whenmybaby.com?
> 
> I've used the FF one a few times but never the whenmybaby.com one.
> 
> Why what's up?Click to expand...

Oh i didnt know ff has one! Just wondering if its accurate?


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Don't get excited. This was after the time limit :dohh:
> 
> View attachment 379991
> 
> 
> View attachment 379993

HOLY SHIT I was gone all day yesterday and this is what I miss! Jaime I think you are our next BFP. It is gonna darken up I feel it.


----------



## krystinab

what is the bbt adjuster? what does it do?


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Don't get excited. This was after the time limit :dohh:
> 
> View attachment 379991
> 
> 
> View attachment 379993
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT I was gone all day yesterday and this is what I miss! Jaime I think you are our next BFP. It is gonna darken up I feel it.Click to expand...

Not even a hint of a line today!!! Boooo!

How ya feelin, love??


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> what is the bbt adjuster? what does it do?

If you temp at a diff time one morning you plug in the info and it adjusts to what ur temp prob would be!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> Of course the last two were negative!! It's super hard to get anything to show up even with fmu, so I'm pretty sure a tiny tinkle after coffee isn't gonna help you out lady! Test again in the morning!
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the norm is for cm when you are preggers? Is cm even the word I wanna use? The white shit in my underware?? Bahahaha! It's like super watery but still white when it dries and constant.... Am I normal? Or should I be dry??

I do not know if anyone has answered you or not - I am still reading to catch up but yes it is normal. I had it the entire time I was pregnant with Sam. The only time to worry is if it smells funny and you are icthy. Then it means you probably have a yeast infection. If there is no smell and no itch you should have no worries.


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> BeverleyLN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> So, my new obsession is voting on ppls hpts on countdowntopregnancy website!
> 
> Been there and done that!Click to expand...
> 
> Some of the pics are ridiculous!!!!Click to expand...

I know! I look at them and think to myself... How in the hell do you not see see the plain as day second line there. Like seriously it is so dark it looks like you drew it on there with a marker... and really you have to have people vote to tell you that it is positive? Dumbass. And then the people with absolutely no chance of a second line...hoping that 1 person will say they see something... smh.


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Don't get excited. This was after the time limit :dohh:
> 
> View attachment 379991
> 
> 
> View attachment 379993
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT I was gone all day yesterday and this is what I miss! Jaime I think you are our next BFP. It is gonna darken up I feel it.Click to expand...
> 
> Not even a hint of a line today!!! Boooo!
> 
> How ya feelin, love??Click to expand...

FINALLY stopped bleeding. I am serious Y'all. No one should ever bleed that much and not die. I am kinda questioning things though. This period was a lot like the bleeding I had with the MC. Heavy and the texture and the progression of colors. It even smelled like ammonia. It is weird. Stephen walked in while i was in the bathroom and asked me if I had gotten a pet cat and not told him. :rofl: 

So on the rant/operation get knocked up list- I have not given up coffee...yet. I am drinking less because my fat free creamers is nasty shit. I have been using myfitnesspal.com and watching my food/calories. Y'all should really look into it. I like it a lot. Find me and friend me- mrsjoannak . So far I have lost 8lbs. YAY!

So that is all for me I have to go find a way to burn Sam's energy- he is driving me CRAZY!


----------



## jrowenj

Glad youre feeling better, joanna! I cant quite give up coffee either... good job on losing 8lbs!


----------



## Bride2b

Well done on losing 8lb! Woopwoop! I need to seriously STOP eating shit!!! I need to be in good shape for my wedding as I dont want to be dieting IF I get preggers!!! I have about a week to lose the weight I have gained....as hopefully in a week I will be firmly in the tww!!!! I have my reflexology tomorrow where she is going to work on my reproductive system....am looking forward to seeing if my body responds and if I get strong O pains afterwards!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Bride2b said:


> Well done on losing 8lb! Woopwoop! I need to seriously STOP eating shit!!! I need to be in good shape for my wedding as I dont want to be dieting IF I get preggers!!! I have about a week to lose the weight I have gained....as hopefully in a week I will be firmly in the tww!!!! I have my reflexology tomorrow where she is going to work on my reproductive system....am looking forward to seeing if my body responds and if I get strong O pains afterwards!

I am not necessarily dieting... I am eating proper portions and not eating shit like cupcakes and candy. If you go to myfitnesspal.com plug in your weight now and your goal weight it will give you the amount of calories you can have in a day to lose weight. It is working!


----------



## Jessica28

I am hoping my very, very sore nipples are a sign that I had a strong O if nothing else!
I never knew what it was like to have sore nips before :S


----------



## krystinab

Jamie you are playing with my emotions with those piks! I just kno this is your month.


----------



## threemakefive

Joanna love the new pic...gorgeous family Congrats on 8 lbs down :) and Omg my af was terrible too!!! Blah!!!

Jaime those evaps suck ass lol I hate them lol can't wait til ur bfp shows up :) 

Who's testing next? 

Afm cd 7 Today...af is fixing to go lol finally!!! this month I'm focusing on weightloss instead of ttc...so I shall stick around just to nose this month and see where my af turns up and decide from there :)


----------



## Bride2b

OMG nearly had a melt down I just swicthed on CBFM & it was stuck on CD14 (Today is CD15)!!! It would let me feed it a stick!!!!!! I switched it on & off a few time & still CD14! I jumped straight on google & couldnt find an answer, so was just about to ring CB helpline & I turned it on again & it moved to CD15! Phew! AND its still high! I expect a peak tomorrow I think!!!


----------



## bdunn12

Jaime - I hope you're leading up to a BFP! You're still early so I wouldn't worry about the BFN's right now!! Fx!!

mrsjoanna - 8lbs is amazing. I wish I could lose 8lbs. The only weight i'm losing is because i'm too busy to eat!!

Haven't had much time to read through everything lately! As I mentioned before, my grandpa wasn't doing well so I was back and forth with him. Unfortunately, he passed away yesterday after a 8 week long struggle with mesothelioma. He was pitiful and I know he's in a better place and not struggling. It was hard watching him struggle to take every single breath. 

Does anyone know exactly when I'm suppose to O with a 33 to 34 day cycle? I have a few different apps and they all say something different. I've been taking ovulation tests every day and I haven't hit a surge yet. My boobs are so tender and i'm exhausted. I think the exhaustation has come from all the stuff going on the past few days but I don't know about the tender boobs. I don't remember having them before. I usually get sore breasts about a week before my period. :shrug:

I've had to skip a few days with BD'ing. I've only had sex three times this cycle! DH is always working (he's a police officer working 12hour night shifts)..I really hope this is my month. I'm optimistic but then again I have my days where I'm not. We got pregnant so fast the first time and I think I expect it to happen the same way again. We will see though!! 


Good luck to everyone! I'm hoping to see some BFP's within the next couple of weeks :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Bdunn so sorry to hear about your grandpa ;
:hugs: hope your OK...

Not sure about when you should O but keep testing! Hopefully your sore bbs are a sign that your close...

Hayley the discharge is normal iv'e dried up a little in the past few days but have had it constantly...

I'm excited to see our next BFP! We have to get at leats on this month and I've got a feeling its jaime!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Oh god what happened up there! I meant we should get at least one darn blackberry buttons!!! Too small!


----------



## jrowenj

Bev - lisa tests today


----------



## Jessica28

BDunn - So very sorry to hear about your grandpa. My grandmother passed away in September and it is never easy even though we know they are in a better place. On a brighter note - I hope you get your surge soon! We got pregnant fast the first time as well, but unfortunately I do not see it being as fast for us this time around. :( We also missed a few days of BDing and I am afraid I missed the eggy this time ...

ATM - my nipples are not as sore as they were yesterday..... so maybe it was just from O. I am only at most 5 DPO anyway so too soon for anything just yet.


----------



## BeverleyLN

No way we have a tester!!!!!!
Cmon double lines!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Sorry to hear about your grandpa bdunn. My cycles were 33 - 34 days and I O'd on CD20 so you should be hopefully nearing yours :)

Fingers crossed for Lisa, I hope her test brings a nice surprise! x


----------



## jrowenj

Bdunn, so sorry for your loss of your grandpop. :hugs:
I agree you should ovulate about cd 20 if ur cycle is 34 days... fx!!

Bev thanks for your positivity... im starting to doubt ughhhh

Emily gladyoure still lurking!!

Shelli whens the gender scan?????????


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry for the disappoint ladies but BFN. Not a chance in hell of a line. So there we have it. I'm kinda ok with it but kinda not. So I'm going to stop the Prometrium today and let AF come. Last month she came 3 days after I stopped them so I guess if it stays the same she will be here Monday.

I know that I need to get my hormones in proper working order before I become PG anyways. So I guess that is what I need to work with the Dr. next week. I can't wait to hear what my new plan of action is with him.


----------



## shellideaks

I'm planning on booking it for the 8th May. Gonna get it booked in next week. So nervous for it. My sister found out she is having a girl (she already has 2 boys) and it's just made me convinced mine is going to be a boy lol. Not that I mind as long as he/she is healthy but there is a little part of me that would love a girl! 

Sorry about the bfn Lisa. Hopefully they'll change your dosage next month and you'll have better luck :hugs:


----------



## mrsjoannak

bdunn12 said:


> Jaime - I hope you're leading up to a BFP! You're still early so I wouldn't worry about the BFN's right now!! Fx!!
> 
> mrsjoanna - 8lbs is amazing. I wish I could lose 8lbs. The only weight i'm losing is because i'm too busy to eat!!
> 
> Haven't had much time to read through everything lately! As I mentioned before, my grandpa wasn't doing well so I was back and forth with him. Unfortunately, he passed away yesterday after a 8 week long struggle with mesothelioma. He was pitiful and I know he's in a better place and not struggling. It was hard watching him struggle to take every single breath.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly when I'm suppose to O with a 33 to 34 day cycle? I have a few different apps and they all say something different. I've been taking ovulation tests every day and I haven't hit a surge yet. My boobs are so tender and i'm exhausted. I think the exhaustation has come from all the stuff going on the past few days but I don't know about the tender boobs. I don't remember having them before. I usually get sore breasts about a week before my period. :shrug:
> 
> I've had to skip a few days with BD'ing. I've only had sex three times this cycle! DH is always working (he's a police officer working 12hour night shifts)..I really hope this is my month. I'm optimistic but then again I have my days where I'm not. We got pregnant so fast the first time and I think I expect it to happen the same way again. We will see though!!
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I'm hoping to see some BFP's within the next couple of weeks :)

I have super long cycles and really can not afford to use OPKs every day from cd 8 to figure out when I O. So what I do is find the day I am supposed to start and then count back 14 days. Then for TTC we start smep 2 weeks before that to cover our bases. I guess at that time you could start opks as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa, sorry for the bfn but youre right. Its prob best thatyour hprmones get regulated and used to the meds. I bet you will get ur bfp in the next 2 months!

Shelli i am hoping u get a girl!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

I'll let you know in 2 and a half weeks :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

Well, only one hpt left! Which dpo should i hold out be4 testing?!


----------



## shellideaks

I think 12. Most people get an accurate test result by that stage :) x


----------



## jrowenj

Thats 4 days away...kill me now


----------



## krystinab

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!

Jamie- I'd at least wait til 11 DPO to test! Your mad early still...that egg is probably implanting today. 

Lisa- "they say" that it ususally takes 2 or 3 cycles of clomid to get that BFP. Did you stop the prometrium?

AFM, I am so ready to get this weekend started... I am working an event today...for 7 fucking hours....booooo. My temps are all fucked up, i think it has to to with the cold weather, pissed. Hope that its back get up tomorrow...hoping to see crosshairs soon...


----------



## BeverleyLN

Lisa sorry about the BFP think that you're in a good frame of mind and once your hormones have settled you'll get that BFP

Jaime I also think you should wait until 12 dpo but I know if it was me I would peeing on that stick like now lol

Well we were intending on being team yellow but we've cracked! Gender scan booked for monday eeeek!!


----------



## jrowenj

Yaaayyyyy bev!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Oooooh awesome, can't wait to find out what you're having Bev!


----------



## jrowenj

Im having a horrible horrible day... last night went out to dinner and out of nowhere i started sobbing out of nowhere. I just cant take the disappointment of another failed cycle...my would have been due date is in 2 weeks... its been 6 months since my mmc and i truly in my heart thought id be pregnant by now... if im not pregnant this cycle, im not sure if i should be concerned and seek a professional or what to do. I just cant do this anymore :cry:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi girls! I have been MIA due to the craziness at work but I am off today so I have time join in! Yay!!!

Lisa - sorry for the bfn. Most people I know that are on Clomid takes about 2 cycles to get pg. it will happen soon!

Jaime - I would also wait for 12 DPO but that's easier said than done. GL!

Bdunn - sorry about your grandpa. I agree with the girls here, my cycle was 33 days last month and I O'ed on CD 20!

Shelli - keeping my fx that's it's a healthy beautiful little girl!

Kristina - my temp is erratic too due to the colder temps when I wake in the morning. 

Bev - looking forward to hear the results of the gender scan!

Hi to everyone else! I am at cd 10 today and still a low on the CBFM! We haven't even started SMEP yet. My shortest cycle was 33 days and that means I won't O till cd 20. We are going to save some energy for when we'll need to BD everyday! Btw, I am getting very moist with creamy discharge down there today. It's not stretchy but there is an abundance of stuff there when I wiped. I wonder if the Dong Quai is helping me O early? I know it's not the soy because I didn't take any this cycle.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - Don't be sad. On average a girl your age takes about a year to get pg. I know that it sounds like a long time and you feel discouraged. I feel the same at times too but then I take a step back and realized how fortunate I am to have a great husband, a nice home, a job, my family and my health. Things we take for granted at times and it humbles me. Makes me realize that even if a child is not in my future, I have all that I need. Of course it doesn't mean I am going to just give up on having a child. I would totally seek help when the time is right but i also know now that it's not that easy to get pg and have convinced myself to be more patient. You have gotten pg once before so I am confident it will happen again. It just takes great timing, lots of effort, lots of prayers and maybe even some tears. Sorry you are feeling blue today. 

It's Friday, girl!!! Go do something fun to take your mind off for TTC for a bit! You'll get your BFP in no time!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jaime I'm so sorry for feel so sad! Sending you big big :hugs: we all put so much pressure on ourselves its a never ending rollercoaster! I believe that we have a path in life and that what will be will be but when you think about ttc every egg and every sperm is different and together they make a individual baby and that baby is destined for us but the egg and sperm that make that baby might not be ready but it will be and soon! Big love to my SMEP ladies! :flower:


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Im having a horrible horrible day... last night went out to dinner and out of nowhere i started sobbing out of nowhere. I just cant take the disappointment of another failed cycle...my would have been due date is in 2 weeks... its been 6 months since my mmc and i truly in my heart thought id be pregnant by now... if im not pregnant this cycle, im not sure if i should be concerned and seek a professional or what to do. I just cant do this anymore :cry:

So three women on my psychic thread have gotten their BFPs just like the readings said. I think you will get your BFP....keep your head up :)


----------



## Bride2b

Bev & Shelli I am so excited to find out what your cooking!!!! 

Jaime sorry you feel crappy hun, I totally agree with May, think of all the great things you have. Once your preggers & have kids there is SO much you wont be able to do like you do now, so every month that goes by make the most of life. It WILL happen. I got really depressed after 6 months trying last time & thought it would never happen. I took us 9 months of trying (10 months off bcp), which is 'average' for people TTC. I dont know what its like in the US but here they are not really that interested in seeing you if you have been TTC less than a year.....it sucks!!
And I might have to slap you as you are testing far too early!!!!! Implantation happens between 7-10 dpo.....so it may not have even implanted if you did catch it! Try and hold out until 12 dpo (if you can), or failing that stock up on more HPTs!!!

Krystina - I'm with you - roll on the weekend!!!! woop woop. I hope you get your cross hairs soon!!!

BDunn - I'm so sorry about your grandfather, its very hard but I think when loved ones get old and pass on we have to remember the great things they have experienced throughout their lives.

Lisa sorry about the BFN, but yes your body has to be in balance to welcome a nice egg & to sustain a nice healthy pregnancy. I hope you are one of those ladies that get a BFP quickly after starting clomid.

AFM - I just had my reflexology where she really worked my reproductive system. It was a very different treatment to what I usually have, although I found it super relaxing and actually nodded off!! It sounds great that it can get everything working in there as it should. I just think it might be my OH thats holding us back, I would like him to take supplements but he is not keen!
Amazingly tomorrow is the day that Bertie should have been arriving. When I fell pregnant I just couldnt imagine getting to 21st April.....maybe something in my subconcious knew it wasnt meant to be? I dont know? Anyway I am surprisingly feeling ok, obviously I wish tomorrow could be different for us, but I know that no amount of wishing will change whats happened. I guess I am lucky that I got to see and hold my baby I lost where some people dont. I have special memories too which I will cherish forever.

I must tell you something fucking funny now! We BD last night, and this morning my OH had a medical at our doctors surgery, anyway it was at 7 am and he got up late and literally chucked some clothes on. The medical was full on & he had to get his nob out - (sorry TMI) but he had'nt showered since we BD!!!!! I nearly died when he told me!!! That actually serves himself right for being a lazy bum and not getting up early enough to jump in the shower!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - Glad your reflexology went well! Also, so happy that you are dealing with Bertie's would have been due date so well... he's a lucky little angel 
That is hilarious about your fiance's Dr's appt! EWW!!!!!

LAdies, thanks for your support. I sure do love this thread and all the support we give each other... i'd be so lost with out girls :hugs:

Now, for a question... do any of you ever get a whitish, stringy, stretchy cm pre AF???


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Gemma - Glad your reflexology went well! Also, so happy that you are dealing with Bertie's would have been due date so well... he's a lucky little angel
> That is hilarious about your fiance's Dr's appt! EWW!!!!!
> 
> LAdies, thanks for your support. I sure do love this thread and all the support we give each other... i'd be so lost with out girls :hugs:
> 
> Now, for a question... do any of you ever get a whitish, stringy, stretchy cm pre AF???

I got that once but I was 6 weeks pregnant....


----------



## hobbnob

Hey SMEPers with BFPs after mc, can you tell me if your pregnancy symptoms with your successful BFP were the same or different from your early symptoms with your mc BFP? Taking a poll for sanity :wacko:

I'm in the tww and thus far have no symptoms other than feeling nauseous today 8 dpo and cramps for 5 minutes 6 dpo. I had different ones the first time I was pregnant, so I suspect I am not pregnant this time around, but I just want hope that there is still a possibility I am pregnant as I am going crazy!


----------



## jrowenj

hobbnob said:


> Hey SMEPers with BFPs after mc, can you tell me if your pregnancy symptoms with your successful BFP were the same or different from your early symptoms with your mc BFP? Taking a poll for sanity :wacko:
> 
> I'm in the tww and thus far have no symptoms other than feeling nauseous today 8 dpo and cramps for 5 minutes 6 dpo. I had different ones the first time I was pregnant, so I suspect I am not pregnant this time around, but I just want hope that there is still a possibility I am pregnant as I am going crazy!

Omg im 8 dpo too and going nuts. Will you break down and test or hold out?


----------



## hobbnob

Oh Jrowenj, I looked at your ff chart and I have to say I am hopeful for you!!! Your symptoms look very similar to mine when I was pregnant. 

I am a hold out kinda girl. I can't take the disappointment of BFN. So instead I just pour over my chart hourly expecting it to morph into something that says BFP!


----------



## jrowenj

hobbnob said:


> Oh Jrowenj, I looked at your ff chart and I have to say I am hopeful for you!!! Your symptoms look very similar to mine when I was pregnant.
> 
> I am a hold out kinda girl. I can't take the disappointment of BFN. So instead I just pour over my chart hourly expecting it to morph into something that says BFP!

Meee toooo. I keep conparing mine to pregnant charts!


----------



## hobbnob

jrowenj said:


> hobbnob said:
> 
> 
> Oh Jrowenj, I looked at your ff chart and I have to say I am hopeful for you!!! Your symptoms look very similar to mine when I was pregnant.
> 
> I am a hold out kinda girl. I can't take the disappointment of BFN. So instead I just pour over my chart hourly expecting it to morph into something that says BFP!
> 
> Meee toooo. I keep conparing mine to pregnant charts!Click to expand...

Hehe. I do that too. Drives me crazy actually, and I know only time will tell, but I can't stop. I don't think I am pregnant this round. It is my first real cycle after mc and we timed it well, I thought, but I don't feel a thing. I hope I am wrong as my AF is due on my birthday this month so I thought it would make a beautiful story to get my BFP on my birthday...sigh... but I am already preparing for disappointment.

Hey how do you get your FF ticker on here?


----------



## jrowenj

hobbnob said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hobbnob said:
> 
> 
> Oh Jrowenj, I looked at your ff chart and I have to say I am hopeful for you!!! Your symptoms look very similar to mine when I was pregnant.
> 
> I am a hold out kinda girl. I can't take the disappointment of BFN. So instead I just pour over my chart hourly expecting it to morph into something that says BFP!
> 
> Meee toooo. I keep conparing mine to pregnant charts!Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe. I do that too. Drives me crazy actually, and I know only time will tell, but I can't stop. I don't think I am pregnant this round. It is my first real cycle after mc and we timed it well, I thought, but I don't feel a thing. I hope I am wrong as my AF is due on my birthday this month so I thought it would make a beautiful story to get my BFP on my birthday...sigh... but I am already preparing for disappointment.
> 
> Hey how do you get your FF ticker on here?Click to expand...

Dont lose hope. Its still early for sx! Go to your chart on ff and click on "sharing" at the top then chose "get code" and then insert into your signature. Do you know how to make a signature?


----------



## jrowenj

On top of his page look for USER CP next to log out. Then on the left choose EDIT SIGNATURE then jusr paste the code in there


----------



## Hayaddie

My symptoms from my mc bfp and when I goty last one were completely different! Don't lose hope lady! Fingers crossed for you! Jrow, go buy another box and use the last one you have in the morning :) please oh please!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Hey ladies totally have my fx for yas ...I'm on cd 14 and gotta super positive opk today dtd and will tom..I am so hoping this is my month...I was in pain last o but nothing much this time around but after last cycle I don't think my hopes can ever get up again!!!


----------



## hobbnob

Thanks ladies!! I need the encouragement. 

Thanks Jrowenj for helping me out with the tickers and stuff. And I never knew about the User CP at the top. I was just trying to remember and find what posts I commented on. Haha! I thought this site was weird for not having an easy way to keep track of that stuff.


----------



## jrowenj

What do u ladies think about my chart? Is the LP fluctuating temps something I should be concerned about? Maybe my progesterone is fucked up?


----------



## Bride2b

Jaime I think its hard to say with charts....like you & hobbnob say I spend all the tww watching my chart in FF and comparing every chart on there with mine in hope that all the pregnancy charts are the same as mine. I brought the VIP access so I could plug in my symptoms at different DPO to see what the chances of being preggers is! I have seen many fluctuating and end in bfp but some in bfn. Just hang in there hun.

AFM - Today is the day, I am ok so far. We will be at the beach today as OH will be there due to the surf business he runs, I am going to take two floating candles down for us to light and set out to sea.
I have screwed smep over this month....just been BD everyday for the last 3, and I plan to keep BD everyday until my monitor returns to low. Its CD 16 & still high. I feel like O is going to be soon as I have some mild pains around my ovary on the right side. I think tomorrow I will get a peak.


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - I guess I'm less concerned about the bfp and more concerned with why the te$ps are fluctuating so much and if it means I have a hormone problem. It seems strange that they are fluctuating by such large degrees. 

Sounds like you have a lovely day ahead to kind of keep you busy and in a happy place. Ii like the candle idea. : )


----------



## BeverleyLN

jaime if I wasn't confused enough with charting yours has my mind boggled!!! Up and down and up and down!! Well we'll know soon enough! When are you testing?


----------



## jrowenj

Ughh... your guess is as good as mine, Bev... I actually feel like I am about to get a visit from AF :cry: I have been having cramps all morning... ughh... I am not going to test for a few more days


----------



## Jessica28

Well...I know whose month is ISN'T going to be and thats mine. I feel nothing.....my sore nipples have passed and we didn't BD enough. Sucks to be me.


----------



## hobbnob

jrowenj said:


> Gemma - I guess I'm less concerned about the bfp and more concerned with why the te$ps are fluctuating so much and if it means I have a hormone problem. It seems strange that they are fluctuating by such large degrees. : )

Mine is worse than yours. IT is all over the place. I also can't sleep very well at night so I end up taking my temp at weird hours like 3 am, 4 am, 8am whatever. I figure as long as they are all at least above cover I'll take it. 

I thought the same thing about my hormones. Like maybe I don't have enough progesterone and that is why I don't sleep well second half??

I don't think yours is that bad really. Are you good at taking temp at the same time?


----------



## jrowenj

hobbnob said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Gemma - I guess I'm less concerned about the bfp and more concerned with why the te$ps are fluctuating so much and if it means I have a hormone problem. It seems strange that they are fluctuating by such large degrees. : )
> 
> Mine is worse than yours. IT is all over the place. I also can't sleep very well at night so I end up taking my temp at weird hours like 3 am, 4 am, 8am whatever. I figure as long as they are all at least above cover I'll take it.
> 
> I thought the same thing about my hormones. Like maybe I don't have enough progesterone and that is why I don't sleep well second half??
> 
> I don't think yours is that bad really. Are you good at taking temp at the same time?Click to expand...

Well, honestly the past few nights I haven't been getting the best of sleep because I have poison ivy on my arms and the meds start to wear off in the middle of the night and i wake up soooo itchy!!!! I hope that is the reasoning... ughhh


----------



## mammaspath

still no af...........fml!


----------



## Bride2b

Amy how many dpo are you?

How are all you TWW girls getting on?

AFM - Ignore my chart! Its says I am 3 DPO even though I havent yet got a peak on CBFM...which I am sure will happen tomorrow on CD18. Because I didnt temp at the beginning of my cycle and I had quite low temps for a few days on a row, my temps have increased the last few days but not too much (not over my usual coverline - well not much anyway I dont think) so FF has given me crosshairs. I wished I had temped at the beginning now! Ugh frustrating!!!
I am holding out for my peak tomorrow (FX), we are just BD everyday, OH is really wanting a baby and keeps talking about it, I am not sure if it is to help me deal with the due date yesterday. But he realises we need to keep BD until those peaks have happened.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - I think you have a great plan going! DH and I are planning to do the same and BD everyday once I get a high on the CBFM until after my peak. I am on cd 12 today and we haven't started BD-ing yet. Last cycle it exhausted us since I did not O until cd 20. Are you also using OPKs? I stalked your chart and I also agree the crosshairs are wrong. Fx for you! 

Jaime - When are you testing again???

Jess - Don't be discouraged!

Amy - You are not out yet! 

Fx for everyone on TWW!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Gemma - I think you have a great plan going! DH and I are planning to do the same and BD everyday once I get a high on the CBFM until after my peak. I am on cd 12 today and we haven't started BD-ing yet. Last cycle it exhausted us since I did not O until cd 20. Are you also using OPKs? I stalked your chart and I also agree the crosshairs are wrong. Fx for you!
> 
> Jaime - When are you testing again???
> 
> Jess - Don't be discouraged!
> 
> Amy - You are not out yet!
> 
> Fx for everyone on TWW!

I dunno... my chart has me feeling down and i cant take seeing bfn so i may wait it out 5 more days til af is due


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, AF should be coming today as to be expected. Temp is right at coverline. Onto another bright new cycle. FX that this is THE ONE!!!


----------



## Jessica28

I feel the same Jaime. My chart is very similar to what is was last time and this morning my temps have started to drop...exactly when/how they did last cycle. It couldn't be more depressing. It looks like I will get another visit from my least favorite aunt this month, as if one isn't enough.

I think all this ttc has got my OH stressed to the max. I know he is working and all but aside from two nights he hasn't seemed very into it. I told him last night that I didn't see anyone with such a low sex drive before and he got very, very offended and I admit I shouldn't have said it...but I am starting to get frustrated. He is started back at work now and sorry if tmi but in Summer months, he cannot stand the heat so you can probably count on one hand the number of times we will dtd in the coming months. I am getting so depressed with it all. I told him last night that if I am not pregnant by December that I am going on bcp again because I don't want to be 9 months pregnant. I said perhaps even before then.....just to see what he'd say. He said well, you need to make your mind up. I know he wants a child because I seen in his fb messages to one of his friends that he wants it to happen sooner rather than later because he is getting old. I wish he would talk to me about such things. And I am not deceitful by any means but I am thinking of getting a pack of bcp and pretend to take them because I bet you that he will want to dtd way more often. Now that could be all in my head because I am so stressed....I dunno.

I think we have dtd 4 times in the last 2 weeks. He has only been back to work for 4 days.....8 if you count a course he was doing. So what happened with the other days? He did tell me last night that sex shouldn't have to be planned....so I guess this is where I shut my mouth and not "Plan anything or mention ttc or anything like that" and see what happens.

I am in such a bad place right now...

On a different note.... I have a bottle of FertileCM to increase your CM.... when do I have to start taking them? It doesn't say on the bottle. I didn't open them as I am waiting until next cycle.

I guess your girls will have to deal with me venting more now :(

Loads of baby dust to all you ladies in the 2WW!


----------



## bdunn12

Yay :happydance:

Gotta go BD! We BD'd the day before yesterday and now i'm going to BD everyday for three days. Hope I catch the egg!

I decided to do the psychic thing. I still haven't received anything back yet. I'm nervous about what to say. I did, however, go to www.allexperts.com and use a free psychic. This is what she said:

Numerology suggest that indeed to get pregnant during last year was a bit risky and stood chances to unhealthy pregnancy however , on the same note numerology suggest that starting your coming birth date and until that of Steve´s you will be able to become pregnant most likely with a baby boy. I also shuffled the tarot in regard to your chances of pregnancy and they suggested it is possible within the coming two months. so I am not sure it will happen this month most likely june july. I also did not see any mega issue in your fertility but i would suggest that you would support your body with a bit more Iron (B12) as it look like you might suffer from lack of it in general and women tend to lose some of it during pregnancy and that Steve will be less worried about it meaning less stressed , the fact you went through this sad experience once do not suggest anything is wrong with him or with his performances those things happen from all kind or reason not always related directly to the parents.
I wish you both good luck with your first baby boy. :0)


Kind of bums me out that she said within the next two months. I'm impatient. I'm still not giving up though. I'm optimistic!

Hope everyone is doing okay!
 



Attached Files:







Positive ovulation 4 22 CD 20.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## threemakefive

[/QUOTE]

Well, honestly the past few nights I haven't been getting the best of sleep because I have poison ivy on my arms and the meds start to wear off in the middle of the night and i wake up soooo itchy!!!! I hope that is the reasoning... ughhh[/QUOTE]

Omg Jaime...I got on to see how everyone was...guess who else has a terrible case of poison ivy?????? ME LOL how crazy is that haha mine covers my whole stomach one sholder and one inner elbow...my Meds wear off at night too lol just thought I'd share in ur missery  hope ur temp stays up girl!

Afm cd 9 I think lol we are relaxing this month so we've dtd a few times but I'm not going to keep track :) Really hope we get a bfp on here soon :) gl ladies


----------



## jrowenj

Well, honestly the past few nights I haven't been getting the best of sleep because I have poison ivy on my arms and the meds start to wear off in the middle of the night and i wake up soooo itchy!!!! I hope that is the reasoning... ughhh[/QUOTE]

Omg Jaime...I got on to see how everyone was...guess who else has a terrible case of poison ivy?????? ME LOL how crazy is that haha mine covers my whole stomach one sholder and one inner elbow...my Meds wear off at night too lol just thought I'd share in ur missery  hope ur temp stays up girl!

Afm cd 9 I think lol we are relaxing this month so we've dtd a few times but I'm not going to keep track :) Really hope we get a bfp on here soon :) gl ladies[/QUOTE]

Ughhhh poison ivy suck!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Pretty quiet on this thread today!


----------



## CortneyMarie

bdunn12 said:


> Yay :happydance:
> 
> Gotta go BD! We BD'd the day before yesterday and now i'm going to BD everyday for three days. Hope I catch the egg!
> 
> I decided to do the psychic thing. I still haven't received anything back yet. I'm nervous about what to say. I did, however, go to www.allexperts.com and use a free psychic. This is what she said:
> 
> Numerology suggest that indeed to get pregnant during last year was a bit risky and stood chances to unhealthy pregnancy however , on the same note numerology suggest that starting your coming birth date and until that of Steve´s you will be able to become pregnant most likely with a baby boy. I also shuffled the tarot in regard to your chances of pregnancy and they suggested it is possible within the coming two months. so I am not sure it will happen this month most likely june july. I also did not see any mega issue in your fertility but i would suggest that you would support your body with a bit more Iron (B12) as it look like you might suffer from lack of it in general and women tend to lose some of it during pregnancy and that Steve will be less worried about it meaning less stressed , the fact you went through this sad experience once do not suggest anything is wrong with him or with his performances those things happen from all kind or reason not always related directly to the parents.
> I wish you both good luck with your first baby boy. :0)
> 
> 
> Kind of bums me out that she said within the next two months. I'm impatient. I'm still not giving up though. I'm optimistic!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay!

I tried the same psychic so we will see what I get..I would be happy if I could some how know for sure that its gonna happen in the next six months really although no one can ever say for sure :(. I'm on 1 dpo and his mom did my tarot cards I had some good cards she said she thinks I'm gonna get a pos hot at thee end of the week but then be a basket case with worry who knows...I hope her feeling is right.


----------



## jrowenj

I peed on an opk to hold me over!


----------



## Bride2b

After putting in fake temps it looks like I did o on cd14!! I am shocked!! And I have been bd everyday just in case! So it looks like I am 4 DPO. Now shall I use the progesterone cream just in case I am 4dPo or shall I hold off just incase I am not? My temp is higher than my usual pre o temp so my guess is I did o! WTF? I feel like its all messed up as we only DTD once before O,and that would have been all the dead stale sperm as we hadn't done it since last o last month!! Bollocks!!!! I only have 2 possibly 3 cycles left before our wedding & I really don't want to be newly preggers then as I might have MS!!


----------



## jrowenj

Fuck this shit. I am so over this ttc shit. I've been temping correctly and I just don't understand why my chart looks like this... I've been dong everything right and its just not working... I just give up. I can't live like this anymore


----------



## CortneyMarie

Bride2b said:


> After putting in fake temps it looks like I did o on cd14!! I am shocked!! And I have been bd everyday just in case! So it looks like I am 4 DPO. Now shall I use the progesterone cream just in case I am 4dPo or shall I hold off just incase I am not? My temp is higher than my usual pre o temp so my guess is I did o! WTF? I feel like its all messed up as we only DTD once before O,and that would have been all the dead stale sperm as we hadn't done it since last o last month!! Bollocks!!!! I only have 2 possibly 3 cycles left before our wedding & I really don't want to be newly preggers then as I might have MS!!

I think your probably fine...does spermatozoa really go dead /stale? I thought it would be good and built up???? Idk I'm right with ya I'm 3dpo and I'm so glad its over we were like rabbits and I am totally taking a week off..sad thing is I don't think he'll mind we r both over boning at this point!! Now lets hope our hard work pays off.
baby dust to all!!
jrow what did ur opk look like??


----------



## jrowenj

CortneyMarie said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> After putting in fake temps it looks like I did o on cd14!! I am shocked!! And I have been bd everyday just in case! So it looks like I am 4 DPO. Now shall I use the progesterone cream just in case I am 4dPo or shall I hold off just incase I am not? My temp is higher than my usual pre o temp so my guess is I did o! WTF? I feel like its all messed up as we only DTD once before O,and that would have been all the dead stale sperm as we hadn't done it since last o last month!! Bollocks!!!! I only have 2 possibly 3 cycles left before our wedding & I really don't want to be newly preggers then as I might have MS!!
> 
> I think your probably fine...does spermatozoa really go dead /stale? I thought it would be good and built up???? Idk I'm right with ya I'm 3dpo and I'm so glad its over we were like rabbits and I am totally taking a week off..sad thing is I don't think he'll mind we r both over boning at this point!! Now lets hope our hard work pays off.
> baby dust to all!!
> jrow what did ur opk look like??Click to expand...

The OPK is positive. Is that bad?? : ( I feel like my hormones are jacked up


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I think a positive OPK is good!!!! Holy crap! You had what you thought were evaps earlier and now a pos OPK??!! I think this might be your month! Your temps might be erratic due to the hot and cold weather. I wouldn't stress about that too much. Don't forget it was in the 70-80s last week and last night the temps dropped to 50s! I am so hopeful for you! Can't wait till you pee on a hpt!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I think a positive OPK is good!!!!

Did u check out my chart?? It literally is a chnge of 1 whole degree every other day


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime read what I wrote again. I edited it! Sorry the thought came to me after. Too early for me. Lol.


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I think a positive OPK is good!!!! Holy crap! You had what you thought were evaps earlier and now a pos OPK??!! I think this might be your month! Your temps might be erratic due to the hot and cold weather. I wouldn't stress about that too much. Don't forget it was in the 70-80s last week and last night the temps dropped to 50s! I am so hopeful for you! Can't wait till you pee on a hpt!

I guess you're right. We do sleep with the windows open but I woke up hot as hell this morning. I thought my temp was gonna be high bc I was so freakin hotlast night. I thought maybe my hormones are messed up and so I have weird temps and got that pos opk... Should I test?


----------



## Jessica28

Take a test to ease your mind if nothing else!!! I'll be checking back and forth while I am at work!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Ladies 40 minutes until gender scan eek!!!

Jaime did you test!


----------



## jrowenj

Bev, I think I'm more excited for ur gender scan than you!!! Hurry back!!!!

Gemma- did u only bd the one day before o?? Are u sure they were stale?!

Cortney I hear ya on being worn out after ov. Ever since ttc, my dh And I don't have sex the whole tww because we are so worn out lmao!

May- when will you be oving??


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Bev - Eek! We should put a wager on this!!! Lol. 

Jaime - So I don't want to sway you but I found this: 
https://www.mothering.com/community/t/1313630/positive-opk-at-10-dpo-bfn-on-hpt
And this:
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html
Guess the best thing is pee on a hpt when you are ready. I would wait till tomorrow at CD 12 if you can hold out. Fx for you!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma, I thought you said you BD'ed everyday? If so you have a great chance! Isn't that how Haley and Bev got preggo??? 

Jaime - Urggg, O is light years away. Last month was at CD 20 and that's because I had a 33 day cycle and took soy. This month I didn't take any soy plus my longest cycle was 47 days so who knows when I will O. I would say next Monday at earliest and much later at worst. I am going broke using 2 OPKs a day plus CBFM!!! Very discouraging to see a negative and low. I just want to get a positive and bang away. DH and I haven't BD'ed since I last O'ed and I think we are traumatized by the SMEP marathon! I am at cd 13 today and maybe will initiate BD tonight just to flush out the swimmers.


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> The OPK is positive. Is that bad?? : ( I feel like my hormones are jacked up

A positive OPK is definitely good Jaime. I've seen so many girls on here get a positive OPK just before AF is due so they do a HPT and that is positive too. It's detecting some sort of hormones, I'm hoping this is it for you!

Bev can't wait for the results of your scan :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Jaime - Maybe you need to temp vaginally as I heard it can make temps less erratic. It might be worth a shot at least. And a positive OPK is defo a good sign.

Bev - Hooray for scan! Can't wait to hear.

AFM, Where the hell is my AF? I swear she was going to come yesterday and never did. So then I was like she'll def be here 1st thing in the AM - still no show!! WTF!! Just freaking get here so I get on with my life. I don't understand why my Progesterone is so low but then it takes like over 3 days for AF to come after stopping the meds - it makes no sense!! I had mad night sweats last night - it was so disgusting. My temp when I 1st woke up was way higher but I waited til I cooled down a bit and did my temp again and used that one for the chart. My body hates me - I swear!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa how frustrating?!


----------



## jrowenj

OMGGGG!!! I am completely beside myself... I can not stop crying....


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Holy shit!!!! Ahhhhhhh I am so happy for you!!!!!!! You need to tell me what you did differently this month!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! Our first BFP in such a long time!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

YAYYYYYYY!!!! So happy for you Jaime, that is awesome news! Totally wasn't an evap the other day :p


----------



## shellideaks

The psychics were right!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Holy shit!!!! Ahhhhhhh I am so happy for you!!!!!!! You need to tell me what you did differently this month!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! Our first BFP in such a long time!!!!!!

I can't even descirbe what I am feeling... my whole fucking body is tingling... I fell to the ground, LITERALLY when I saw the line!!! I feel like throwing up, I am so happy... as soon as I get it together, I will tell you what we did this month!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Well I just got a reading back from the free psychic on allexpert. Kind of depressing, don't you think? I can't think of an obstacle that would prevent balance in our relationship. I hope I dot have to wait till the end of the year to conceive. :(

"numerology suggest this relationship suffer some other obstacle that need to be taken care of before having a baby together as a baby is needy being that need peaceful balanced home at least for the first years of existence. best time to plan for pregnancy currently would be after your coming birth date of 2012 and until his birth date of 2013 and it most likely if all is well , be a baby boy. It is best *until that time to work the relationship and make sure both of you are ready for this very long term commitment. i wish both of you all the best."


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> The psychics were right!

ALL 6 PSYCHICS! OMGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!

I prayed last night that if God allowed me to be pregnant, I would praise him and not the psychics... so, I must say THANK YOU, LORD GOD!!!!!!!!!

(but thanks psychics for being right too!haheh)


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Well I just got a reading back from the free psychic on allexpert. Kind of depressing, don't you think? I can't think of an obstacle that would prevent balance in our relationship. I hope I dot have to wait till the end of the year to conceive. :(
> 
> "numerology suggest this relationship suffer some other obstacle that need to be taken care of before having a baby together as a baby is needy being that need peaceful balanced home at least for the first years of existence. best time to plan for pregnancy currently would be after your coming birth date of 2012 and until his birth date of 2013 and it most likely if all is well , be a baby boy. It is best *until that time to work the relationship and make sure both of you are ready for this very long term commitment. i wish both of you all the best."

Do you feel this is true of your relationship?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

The only thing I can think of is financially we were hit hard with an IRS bill a few weeks back that put a huge dent in my savings acct. I guess I feel unsettled that I had to tap into my reserved funds? Or maybe that my FIL passed away last Aug and my DH is still in dispute with his siblings regarding the inheritance? Both has to do with money and not our relationship. Besides that my relationship with DH is great!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> The psychics were right!
> 
> ALL 6 PSYCHICS! OMGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!
> 
> I prayed last night that if God allowed me to be pregnant, I would praise him and not the psychics... so, I must say THANK YOU, LORD GOD!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (but thanks psychics for being right too!haheh)Click to expand...

I need the names and contact info of all those psychics!!!!!! My heart is pounding for you. This is the most exciting news in a long ass time. Eekkkkk!


----------



## krystinab

Jamie your preganant????? I am so fucking happy!!! Girl you are having a baby!!


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> OMGGGG!!! I am completely beside myself... I can not stop crying....
> 
> 
> View attachment 383315

OH MY FUCKING GODDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE PREGNANT :thumbup: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I AM SOOOOOOOO FUCKING OVER THE MOON RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## jrowenj

You girls are the BEST... I am so serious... There are days that I don't even want to pick myself up out of the bed and talking to you ladies has meant the world to me... I love my SMEP girls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> The only thing I can think of is financially we were hit hard with an IRS bill a few weeks back that put a huge dent in my savings acct. I guess I feel unsettled that I had to tap into my reserved funds? Or maybe that my FIL passed away last Aug and my DH is still in dispute with his siblings regarding the inheritance? Both has to do with money and not our relationship. Besides that my relationship with DH is great!

Pssshhhh ignore that reading then! 

Cheri22
Panrosa
Suzanne (Healingmessagesfromspirit.com)
Gail Cuffe
Jenny Renny


----------



## Bride2b

Have you told your hubby yet? I just read back....I think I will probably react the same way to you! I'm off to study your chart!! Cant wait to hear from you xxx


----------



## Bride2b

I hope this is the start of a flurry of BFPs on here after the drought!!! I think there needs to be a Baby SMEP after loss thread in the pregnancy section, where we can all keep up to date with the preggers girls....as we will all be there soon! xx


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Have you told your hubby yet? I just read back....I think I will probably react the same way to you! I'm off to study your chart!! Cant wait to hear from you xxx

I want to wait to tell him on his bday (which is the same day as my would have been due date with our first baby)!! THat is in 10 days!!!!! Do you think I can hold out for that long?!?!?!

Remember when Bev said she was going to wait and tell her DH but the minute he walked into the house she screamed IM PREGNANT ahahahaa


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> I hope this is the start of a flurry of BFPs on here after the drought!!! I think there needs to be a Baby SMEP after loss thread in the pregnancy section, where we can all keep up to date with the preggers girls....as we will all be there soon! xx

I agree that i hope this is the start of BFPS!!!!!! They say Good Things Come in Threes!!!!!!! 

And pregnant or not, I am never leaving this thread!!!!! HAHA!


----------



## krystinab

So I was just re reading all of my readings....LOL and they all say conception in May and one says bith in May....damn I hope they mean BFP in May...I cannot believe the psychis were right...thats crazy....


----------



## auntylolo

Congratulations Jaime! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> So I was just re reading all of my readings....LOL and they all say conception in May and one says bith in May....damn I hope they mean BFP in May...I cannot believe the psychis were right...thats crazy....

ALl of mine said conception in April and ONE of them said BIRTH in April... so, maybe the one is wrong for you and your BFP is around the corner!


----------



## Bride2b

I think as soon as you see your hubby you are going to cry! It would be lovely to wait but seriously are you not going to be able to say anything?
I'm so pleased you got your BFP before your EDD! So you are gonna be big fat and preggers for your bro's wedding xx

I'm so happy for you!xx


----------



## jrowenj

auntylolo said:


> Congratulations Jaime! :happydance::happydance:

Thanks, Laura... I can't stop crying!

Now I feel like a freakin idiot for bitching about my chart!!!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> So I was just re reading all of my readings....LOL and they all say conception in May and one says bith in May....damn I hope they mean BFP in May...I cannot believe the psychis were right...thats crazy....
> 
> ALl of mine said conception in April and ONE of them said BIRTH in April... so, maybe the one is wrong for you and your BFP is around the corner!Click to expand...

thanks...you need to change you ticker...your baby is prob the size of a poppy seed.


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> I think as soon as you see your hubby you are going to cry! It would be lovely to wait but seriously are you not going to be able to say anything?
> I'm so pleased you got your BFP before your EDD! So you are gonna be big fat and preggers for your bro's wedding xx
> 
> I'm so happy for you!xx

I know!! I can't wait to tell him!!!!!!!!!!

OMG... Good thing I bought a larger bridesmaid dress anticipating a baby bump!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

OK, Here is what I did differently this cycle!

1) Drank Yogi "Mother To Be Tea" 3 times a day from AF to day before Ovulating

2) Took about a mile walk every day early evening

3) took a baby aspirin once a day

4) BD every day for the 3 days before O

5) Hubby took Fertilaid for Men!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats to you Jaime!! I am so happy for you!! And you are making me want to get a physic reading now! But I am so secretly scared they will tell me like next year or that I'll never have children.

Woo hoo. I started Baby Asprin yesterday and I already have mother to be tea at the house to drink!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Congrats to you Jaime!! I am so happy for you!! And you are making me want to get a physic reading now! But I am so secretly scared they will tell me like next year or that I'll never have children.
> 
> Woo hoo. I started Baby Asprin yesterday and I already have mother to be tea at the house to drink!!

Thanks, Lisa!! Guess my funky chart was a good sign????? WTF, right?!?!?!

I did the baby aspirin the last time I got my BFP also!!!!! So, I am wondering if that is what did the trick!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Symptom spot???!!! What cha got girl???!!!


----------



## Bride2b

How much baby aspirin and what CD? I dont know much but might try it next month! xx

I agree with Lisa...any symptoms?


----------



## snowflakes120

Bride2b said:


> How much baby aspirin and what CD? I dont know much but might try it next month! xx
> 
> I agree with Lisa...any symptoms?

You take (1) 81mg only baby aspirin a day. It helps to bring blood to the uterus to help with implantation and make a thick lining.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Symptom spot???!!! What cha got girl???!!!

Sore BBs starting at 5dpo, but I wasn't too concerned because I always get sore BBS a week before AF!

I had diarrhea 6 dpo and then I was constipated after that for like 3 days!

Usually I break out a few days before AF, but this time I broke out at like 5dpo

And the thing that I think I noticed the most was I have been having weird cramps... like a burning sensation more than cramps... I honestly thought that it was because I haven't gone "#2" in a few days and that my belly was reacting funny!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

oh, you know what else I had... my skin was itchy on my lower abs... I always hear girls say that, but i always thought it was BS... i actually thought maybe it was poison ivy on my tummy one night! hahaha!


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime, I cannot tell you how happy I am to see your BFP! I want a psychic reading now!

May - I went on to that website and I couldn't find out how to get a reading.


----------



## Bride2b

snowflakes120 said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> How much baby aspirin and what CD? I dont know much but might try it next month! xx
> 
> I agree with Lisa...any symptoms?
> 
> You take (1) 81mg only baby aspirin a day. It helps to bring blood to the uterus to help with implantation and make a thick lining.Click to expand...

Do you take it all cycle?x


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Symptom spot???!!! What cha got girl???!!!
> 
> Sore BBs starting at 5dpo, but I wasn't too concerned because I always get sore BBS a week before AF!
> 
> I had diarrhea 6 dpo and then I was constipated after that for like 3 days!
> 
> Usually I break out a few days before AF, but this time I broke out at like 5dpo
> 
> And the thing that I think I noticed the most was I have been having weird cramps... like a burning sensation more than cramps... I honestly thought that it was because I haven't gone "#2" in a few days and that my belly was reacting funny!!!!Click to expand...

I've had bad skin the last few days....too early to symptom spot!!


----------



## jrowenj

April Showers Bring May Flowers!!! Cheers to lots of May Flowers in the making!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime - I want to get a reading but I have no idea how to go about it....color me stunned!


----------



## Bride2b

Its so tempting isnt it Jess? I want to know who has the most accurate readings...and what they cost!


----------



## snowflakes120

Bride2b said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> How much baby aspirin and what CD? I dont know much but might try it next month! xx
> 
> I agree with Lisa...any symptoms?
> 
> You take (1) 81mg only baby aspirin a day. It helps to bring blood to the uterus to help with implantation and make a thick lining.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take it all cycle?xClick to expand...

Yup, all cycle long and even into pregnancy. They say to take it til you are 36 weeks. :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Bride2b said:


> Its so tempting isnt it Jess? I want to know who has the most accurate readings...and what they cost!

Me too. Who has the best outcome of getting it right. I still am not sure if I want to do it! Hubby would think I've gone nuts. He'd look at our bank statement and be like you spent how much on what??!!


----------



## jrowenj

I think the readings are like 5 bucks you can google their names. I frget the sites addrss


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Its so tempting isnt it Jess? I want to know who has the most accurate readings...and what they cost!
> 
> Me too. Who has the best outcome of getting it right. I still am not sure if I want to do it! Hubby would think I've gone nuts. He'd look at our bank statement and be like you spent how much on what??!!Click to expand...

Lmao! Muy hubbythinks im nuts til he finds out they were right!!! 

Its hard to say who was more accurate bc they all said april!


----------



## Jessica28

I absolutely love how one BFP brings so much positivity to this thread :)

I know it will be super hard, but it would make a hell of a bday gift Jaime!


----------



## Bride2b

I just ordered a reading from Gail!!!! I am not doing anymore -just this one!!!!

Any news on Bev? I can wait for pink or blue news xxxx


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> I just ordered a reading from Gail!!!! I am not doing anymore -just this one!!!!
> 
> Any news on Bev? I can wait for pink or blue news xxxx

I started with one reding and it turned into 6 lmaooooo!!!

Iknowwww i need to know if its a taco or a hotdog!


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Iknowwww i need to know if its a taco or a hotdog!

:rofl:

Totally off topic but I just facebooked the lady from the bridal shop and it seems my wedding dress is due in tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! EEEEEEKKKKK ok now I need to stop eating shit!!! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Iknowwww i need to know if its a taco or a hotdog!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Totally off topic but I just facebooked the lady from the bridal shop and it seems my wedding dress is due in tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! EEEEEEKKKKK ok now I need to stop eating shit!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Ahhhhh yayyyyy!!!! I cant wait to see wedding photos!!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Jaime I LOVE your ticker!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Guess what I bought on my way to work??? Yogi mother to be tea and baby Aspirin. Jaime- when I grow up I want to be just like you. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Seriously Jamie ------ how did i not make the cut on the psychic's list......i so said you were pregnant a few posts back..........my feelings are sad face right now! lol

1 send me the tea
2 send me the fertilaid for men
3 the bottle of baby aspirin
4 and the pup......i still want the damn puppy

im crying too! that is the best news ive heard all day! it was definately your turn!

afm - still no af.......i guess im just gonna skip my period this month......eh whatever im getting a tattoo today so whatever.......

JAIME UR SO FUCKING PREGNANT!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Where is bev ------- she needs to update with pics and our thread........this thread rocks my socks off!


----------



## jrowenj

May , ypu go girl!!!

Amy, i didnt pay you either! So, add 5 bucks to the list of things to send u! Omg, what ya gettin on you and where??? Ive been saving for a new tattoo but can i get one while pg?! Omg, im pg!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Where do you buy the yogi mother to be tea?


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Where do you buy the yogi mother to be tea?

I got it at a health store but u can order on amazon


----------



## mammaspath

im getting a tattoo down my side from my hip to my bra line........it's gonna be two amaranth flowers. one on the backside of my thigh and one just above my hip......the flowers mean immortal love......i'm getting them for the two babies i lost.....i lost a boy at 20 weeks so im gonna get that one orange and blue and then idk what the last one was so im getting it purple and blue......i always had dreams of a little girl when i was preggo so im going with femine and masculine colors on that one...... then im getting tribal vines and fillin plumerias that match my back to connect them.....i have a huge one on my back......ill send a pic.........

im also getting the four loves of the bible written right under my bra line written in greek
agape - the highest of loves - when god gave his son for us
eros - means erotic love - love with a significant other
phileo - means brotherly love - love you have for friends
storge - which means motherly love - love you have for your children


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> im getting a tattoo down my side from my hip to my bra line........it's gonna be two amaranth flowers. one on the backside of my thigh and one just above my hip......the flowers mean immortal love......i'm getting them for the two babies i lost.....i lost a boy at 20 weeks so im gonna get that one orange and blue and then idk what the last one was so im getting it purple and blue......i always had dreams of a little girl when i was preggo so im going with femine and masculine colors on that one...... then im getting tribal vines and fillin plumerias that match my back to connect them.....i have a huge one on my back......ill send a pic.........
> 
> im also getting the four loves of the bible written right under my bra line written in greek
> agape - the highest of loves - when god gave his son for us
> eros - means erotic love - love with a significant other
> phileo - means brotherly love - love you have for friends
> storge - which means motherly love - love you have for your children

Beautiful...... i didnt know you had 2 losses and one at 20 weeks :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

Rather, agape love is an exercise of the will, a deliberate choice. This is why God can command us to love our enemies (Matt. 5:44; Exod. 23:1-5). He is not commanding us to &#8220;have a good feeling&#8221; for our enemies, but to act in a loving way toward them. Agape love is related to obedience and commitment, and not necessarily feeling and emotion. &#8220;Loving&#8221; someone is to obey God on another&#8217;s behalf, seeking his or her long-term blessing and profit.


a better translation of agape :)


----------



## mammaspath

Ya i got pregnant when i was 15......oops.....but he ended up my first husband.....love love love him still we were just too young and made stupid choices.......ya know scars. they are hard not to keep staring at them!

but he had gastroschesis and his chest cavity was open....he was so cute!


----------



## Jessica28

Mammaspath - Any predictions on me?


----------



## mammaspath

im pretty sure the rest of us are gonna get a bfp in may.............:)


----------



## Jessica28

hahaha....Awesome.


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> im pretty sure the rest of us are gonna get a bfp in may.............:)

:happydance:


----------



## Hayaddie

OMG!! I am bawling at the lunch table!!! I am soooooooo happy for you Jaime!! This is the best day ever!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> OMG!! I am bawling at the lunch table!!! I am soooooooo happy for you Jaime!! This is the best day ever!!!!!!

My new bump buddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbnob

jrowenj said:


> shellideaks said:
> 
> 
> The psychics were right!
> 
> ALL 6 PSYCHICS! OMGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!
> 
> I prayed last night that if God allowed me to be pregnant, I would praise him and not the psychics... so, I must say THANK YOU, LORD GOD!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (but thanks psychics for being right too!haheh)Click to expand...

OMG! How exciting!!! I thought you were preggo based on your chart symptoms! I am so excited for you!

What HPT did you use? Now I want to test. I don't feel pregnant, but if I am I would be due the same day you are. Hahaha!

Should I test???


----------



## Jessica28

I am having mild cramps in my lower stomach....not like AF....maybe gas I guess.lol


----------



## jrowenj

When do i call my dr?!


----------



## Jessica28

I'd call right away If I were you....They will probably follow you more closely this time!


----------



## jrowenj

Ok,soooo im gonna tell kev (dh) that his present came early in the mail and im gonna take hm to dinner and tell him tonight!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> OMG!! I am bawling at the lunch table!!! I am soooooooo happy for you Jaime!! This is the best day ever!!!!!!
> 
> My new bump buddy!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Woot woot!!!!! Oh I just wanna hug you!!! Yay!!!!! I cannot wait to hear what your hubby says!!

Bev! What is baby SMEP! I can't handle all of this excitement!!

Tomorrow is my 12 week appointment and then I can finally tell our families!! Whewwwww!


----------



## jrowenj

For real!!! Bev s prob out shopping for baby clothes!

12 weekssss haleyyy yea!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

OMFG!!!!!!!!!! Jaime!!!!!! I am soooo happy for you!!!!! Let us all know DH reaction something tells me there's gonna be more tears!!

Well I was out shopping for PINK!!! We're getting a baby girl!!!!!!!!!!!!! The tech says she's the most well developed 16 weeks baby she's ever seen.... After a bit of wriggling we got the potty shot and 3 lines!!
Can't believe we're getting a princess!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Ohh I cant wait to see what your OH thinks of his early birthday present!!! I'm so excited, I wish I was a fly on the wall!!!

Amy I am sorry too I didnt know about your 2 losses and the one at 20 weeks....I feel selfish about banging on about mine as I am sure it brings back painful memories. I do want to see pictures of your tattoos though! Did you test? Did you O last month? Are you just super chilled? I think you should test!! hahahah crazy!

BDunn - hell yeah TEST!!!


----------



## Bride2b

BeverleyLN said:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!!! Jaime!!!!!! I am soooo happy for you!!!!! Let us all know DH reaction something tells me there's gonna be more tears!!
> 
> Well I was out shopping for PINK!!! We're getting a baby girl!!!!!!!!!!!!! The tech says she's the most well developed 16 weeks baby she's ever seen.... After a bit of wriggling we got the potty shot and 3 lines!!
> Can't believe we're getting a princess!!!!

OMG :pink: congrats Bev xxxxx


----------



## Bride2b

Bev any more pictures for us to see? Was this a private scan as I didnt think the NHS would scan for gender at 16 weeks? Just jumping ahead of myself as I think I will want to know the instant I am pregnant what I will be having!


----------



## Hayaddie

That's so great Bev!!! What are the name ideas again???


----------



## Jessica28

Bev - That is great news! Lots and lots of pink!! I just love baby girls! Congrats Again!

Jaime - I bet you are super stoked about telling your OH at dinner! Like Bride, I would like to be a fly on the wall! What an awesome day - great news all around!


----------



## jrowenj

Team pink!!!!!!! Yeaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Bev you need to change this thread to 7 BFPs!!!!!! woop woop!

I am so excited for all this lovely news!xxx


----------



## krystinab

My day started like shit....first a dump low temp then an asshole on the road...BUT when I got to work and saw Jamies BFP and now Bev's baby girl...I am having a great day! This is what Sean told me....if you want to get pregnant we need to have sex 7 days before AF, thats what my friend told me and he has 5 kids...I looked at him said NO thats a damn lie....LOLhit and anohter thing...as soon as I am out of my fertile window DH wants se all the time...that shit pisses me off


----------



## Jessica28

Krystina - Your OH sounds a lot like mine!


----------



## Bride2b

Its because the pressure to perform is lifted! My OH was up for it this month and I fucking O'd really early for the first time ever, so we have been painstakingly banging away for days for no reason!!


----------



## jrowenj

OK, soooo of course now the panic is setting in.... I just took another test and the line is much lighter than the test I took this morning....

I am just nervous I guess because of my chart and my temps being so close to the coverline!!! Ahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> OK, soooo of course now the panic is setting in.... I just took another test and the line is much lighter than the test I took this morning....
> 
> I am just nervous I guess because of my chart and my temps being so close to the coverline!!! Ahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!

Youre fine....you dont have to keep testing...keep yourself calm for that baby :) Being nervous is only natural...the first trimester will breeze by....did you call your DR yet?


----------



## Bride2b

Jaime you are only 11 dpo and testing with anything other than FMU will either be light or BFN.....girl your preggers.....test again in the morning & the line will be darker. Have you got a digi?


----------



## jrowenj

Also, I have a close friend who is ttc her first also... so, her and I are each other's support group... we are like a mini BnB with texting each other questions and answering questions... so, I of course told her about my BFP today because her and I stalk each other's cycles... well, she called to congratulate me but then she said something kinda weird... she said... "well... i kept preparing myself and telling myself that you were going to get pregnant before me, so I am excited for you"

She kinda said it outta nowhere... it kinda made me feel bad about getting pregnant before her... I guess I understand as I would be jealous if the shoe were on the other foot maybe... i guess I just thought that since we were both struggling with getting pregnant that we would be happy for each other, but she kinda made me feel like we were in a competition... I hope I didn't make her feel bad... ughh


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, Krystina and Gemma... actually looked at the line after 3 mins and the line is kinda dark for 11dpo!! I am very crampy, but I think I remember being crampy when I was pg in August! Now I know why Haley was testing 3 times a day for like 2 months hahaha!!

I get what you girls are saying about BDing... omg...MEN!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> OMGGGG!!! I am completely beside myself... I can not stop crying....
> 
> 
> View attachment 383315

Holy shit! I miss everything! Jaime when I saw this I started crying for you! Congrats girl!


----------



## Bride2b

I'm sure she is pleased for you, sometimes you kust know that others are going to get there before you.....which is probably all she is saying. Hopefully she will get a BFP to soon and you can have a real life bump buddy!


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - Thanks!! OMG, i feel like we are all such close friends hehehe we share the most intimate things together!

Gemma - yeah... I guess... I really hope she gets her BFP soon too : )

I hope EVERYONE DOES!!! I can't wait until we are all preggo!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Jessica28 said:


> I absolutely love how one BFP brings so much positivity to this thread :)
> 
> I know it will be super hard, but it would make a hell of a bday gift Jaime!

I completely agree Jaime hold out if you can. How sweet and special would it be if you made him a daddy survival kit and wrapped it up and he opened it on his bday.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> I absolutely love how one BFP brings so much positivity to this thread :)
> 
> I know it will be super hard, but it would make a hell of a bday gift Jaime!
> 
> I completely agree Jaime hold out if you can. How sweet and special would it be if you made him a daddy survival kit and wrapped it up and he opened it on his bday.Click to expand...

such a cute idea!! I already had to stop myself 3 times from picking up my phone and telling him! hahahahaha :dohh:


----------



## mrsjoannak

mammaspath said:


> Rather, agape love is an exercise of the will, a deliberate choice. This is why God can command us to love our enemies (Matt. 5:44; Exod. 23:1-5). He is not commanding us to have a good feeling for our enemies, but to act in a loving way toward them. Agape love is related to obedience and commitment, and not necessarily feeling and emotion. Loving someone is to obey God on anothers behalf, seeking his or her long-term blessing and profit.
> 
> 
> a better translation of agape :)

We had a mini sermon about agape love at our wedding.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Congrats bev on your princess!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> I absolutely love how one BFP brings so much positivity to this thread :)
> 
> I know it will be super hard, but it would make a hell of a bday gift Jaime!
> 
> I completely agree Jaime hold out if you can. How sweet and special would it be if you made him a daddy survival kit and wrapped it up and he opened it on his bday.Click to expand...
> 
> such a cute idea!! I already had to stop myself 3 times from picking up my phone and telling him! hahahahaha :dohh:Click to expand...


Jaime I pinned a pin for you under fyi


----------



## Jessica28

I am thinking I will get AF in a week or more....as long as my LP is 12 days or longer, I will be happy...not 11 like last time...then lots and lots and lots of BDing!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Here are pics of the Princess!! we had a private scan it was really cheap and i LOVE the ladies!!! you're made to feel so special like you're the first baby they've ever scanned!

We get our 20 week NHS scan on the 21st of May
 



Attached Files:







BEVERLY WELCH_7.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 10









BEVERLY WELCH_8.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 9









BEVERLY WELCH_11.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jrowenj

OMG... BEV!!!! That scan is amazing!!! SHe looks soooo comfy cozy in there!!!


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> I absolutely love how one BFP brings so much positivity to this thread :)
> 
> I know it will be super hard, but it would make a hell of a bday gift Jaime!
> 
> I completely agree Jaime hold out if you can. How sweet and special would it be if you made him a daddy survival kit and wrapped it up and he opened it on his bday.Click to expand...
> 
> such a cute idea!! I already had to stop myself 3 times from picking up my phone and telling him! hahahahaha :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jaime I pinned a pin for you under fyiClick to expand...

you're the best!


----------



## jrowenj

BEV!!! Does this match up with the real gender? https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor


----------



## Bride2b

Bev I am really dumb....the last photo, I cant make it out! Sorry I am just dumb, gonna have another look!

I was just on pinterest.....I am now in love with Rya Renolds....this is your fault Jaime for pinning so many sexy photos of him!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Thanks, Krystina and Gemma... actually looked at the line after 3 mins and the line is kinda dark for 11dpo!! I am very crampy, but I think I remember being crampy when I was pg in August! Now I know why Haley was testing 3 times a day for like 2 months hahaha!!
> 
> I get what you girls are saying about BDing... omg...MEN!

I'm telling you, that is the only thing that kept me half way sane! If you have the tests just test every morning, and you can see how they clearly get darker each day and it gives you some peice of mind for sure!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Krystina and Gemma... actually looked at the line after 3 mins and the line is kinda dark for 11dpo!! I am very crampy, but I think I remember being crampy when I was pg in August! Now I know why Haley was testing 3 times a day for like 2 months hahaha!!
> 
> I get what you girls are saying about BDing... omg...MEN!
> 
> I'm telling you, that is the only thing that kept me half way sane! If you have the tests just test every morning, and you can see how they clearly get darker each day and it gives you some peice of mind for sure!Click to expand...

im gonna order some cheapies!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Bev I am really dumb....the last photo, I cant make it out! Sorry I am just dumb, gonna have another look!
> 
> I was just on pinterest.....I am now in love with Rya Renolds....this is your fault Jaime for pinning so many sexy photos of him!

omg.... delish.... mmmmmmmmmmm I wouldn't mind BDing with him every damn day! hahahahaha


----------



## jrowenj

OK, ladies... sorry I have made today "all aboutme" I promise tomorrow that I will be back to being a little more sane!!!!

So, the top one is from 9am and the bottom is from a little bit ago! I still can't believe it... everytime I look at it, i start to cry!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> OK, ladies... sorry I have made today "all aboutme" I promise tomorrow that I will be back to being a little more sane!!!!
> 
> So, the top one is from 9am and the bottom is from a little bit ago! I still can't believe it... everytime I look at it, i start to cry!
> 
> 
> View attachment 383605

we're all about you too! LOL you are soo funny....are you going to test at 5pm too....JK...LOL


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok ladies who take prenatal vitamins... When I started taking them again in dec my hair grew like crazy and was shiny and my nails were long and strong. In the past couple of weeks I have noticed that my hair has lost its shine and my nails are crap peeling and breaking. Wtf? Why is this happening and what does it mean?


----------



## jrowenj

Very funny, Krystina!! I will prob test in 2 days! hahaha!!

JoAnna, I noticed that with me too! I think maybe our bodies get used to the vitamin????? Thats just a dumb guess...


----------



## CortneyMarie

CONGRATULATIONS Jamie :hugs:!!!!!!! This great news!!! Inoperable it kicks off the start of tons of bfps!!!

Also contests on finding out your having a girl aaahhhh such sweet pics! !!


----------



## Jessica28

I think we should plan some cyber baby showers once we know everything is okay :)


----------



## jrowenj

CortneyMarie said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Jamie :hugs:!!!!!!! This great news!!! Inoperable it kicks off the start of tons of bfps!!!
> 
> Also contests on finding out your having a girl aaahhhh such sweet pics! !!

Thanks!!! I sure hope it's contagious!!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> OK, ladies... sorry I have made today "all aboutme" I promise tomorrow that I will be back to being a little more sane!!!!
> 
> So, the top one is from 9am and the bottom is from a little bit ago! I still can't believe it... everytime I look at it, i start to cry!
> 
> 
> View attachment 383605

I am so glad that there is absolutly no question! Those are totally BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jaime that's a sticky bean in there!!! Great lines for 11 dpo!! And the chinese charts predicts a boy for me so I don't think they work and I don't recommend the gender prediction kits that are fairly new my friend who has 2 girls used one and it predicted a boy for them but the 20 week scan showed baby to be a girl and they were a bit disappointed... The last pic is a potty shot princess is facing 10 o'clock so you can see the back of her thighs and the 3 white lines between the legs is her girly parts a boy would have a little willy on show


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - Look what you made me do!!! I just spent $40 on psychic readings! %$#@&!!!!! LOL. In honor of your BFP, DH will I will BD tonight! LMAO!!!

So this afternoon I had a cup of the Mother To Be tea and a baby aspirin. Out of nowhere I started having a little brown discharge. Is that normal?? Do you keep taking the baby aspirin even after O and positive pregnancy test?


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jaime - Look what you made me do!!! I just spent $40 on psychic readings! %$#@&!!!!! LOL. In honor of your BFP, DH will I will BD tonight! LMAO!!!
> 
> So this afternoon I had a cup of the Mother To Be tea and a baby aspirin. Out of nowhere I started having a little brown discharge. Is that normal?? Do you keep taking the baby aspirin even after O and positive pregnancy test?

Which psychics did you do?! Yes, keep taking the aspirin every day! Hmm i didnt have spotting.. ive heard of women having spotting during ov... maybe you willov soon!


----------



## jrowenj

Cortney or krystina, ur the next tester????????


----------



## krystinab

Girl I'm not testing til af is late....she isn't due til the 3rd s o I won't test til the 6th...


----------



## Hayaddie

Jaime did you tell your hubby!?!? Details!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Jaime - Look what you made me do!!! I just spent $40 on psychic readings! %$#@&!!!!! LOL. In honor of your BFP, DH will I will BD tonight! LMAO!!!
> 
> So this afternoon I had a cup of the Mother To Be tea and a baby aspirin. Out of nowhere I started having a little brown discharge. Is that normal?? Do you keep taking the baby aspirin even after O and positive pregnancy test?
> 
> Which psychics did you do?! Yes, keep taking the aspirin every day! Hmm i didnt have spotting.. ive heard of women having spotting during ov... maybe you willov soon!Click to expand...

I started having very slight cramps this afternoon with a wet sensation. Last cycle I started having brown discharge about 6 days before O. You might be right.... if I have another 33 day cycle, that means I will O in another 6-7 days and the brown discharge makes sense. We are going to BD just in case.

So I did 4 psychic readings... Gail, Panrose (sp?), something-Star and Cheri22. I hope we don't have to wait until the end of this year to conceive. I am not that patient!


----------



## Jessica28

May - I ordered from Gail too...let me know how yours turns out!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Jaime did you tell your hubby!?!? Details!!

So, i told him his bday present came early and i wanted to go to dinner andgive him his present. So, we went to restaurant but after he parked i said "lemme give you your gift here before we go in the restaurant" so i handed him a giftbag withthe hpt in it! I said im pregnant!!! He started cryin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

AWwwwwwwww. That is so sweet :)


----------



## jrowenj

:cry:Hes afraid to be excited


----------



## Hayaddie

That is so sweet!


----------



## jrowenj

Poison ivy is the devil!!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Omg dinner with dh sounded wonderful, I am happy for y'all! Go get sme calamine lotion and put your feet up, lil mama :)


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Omg dinner with dh sounded wonderful, I am happy for y'all! Go get sme calamine lotion and put your feet up, lil mama :)

Know what was the best part?? Two for one burgers!!! Owww owwww


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - That's the best bday present ever! I can understand why your DH is nervous. FX for a H&H 9 months for ya!

Jess - As soon as I know what Gail says I'll let you know!!! The free psychic I used said after my birthday and before DH's... which means between Nov-Jan. That's BS!!! I want it and I want it NOW!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## threemakefive

OMG JAIME...I AM NOT AN EMOTIONAL PERSON BUT I NEARLY CRIED WHEN I SAW UR PHOTO...MY HEART WAS SO HAPPY YOU GOT YOUR BFP!!!!!!!!! I AM ECSTATIC FOR YOU!! I JUST KNOW ALL WILL GO GREAT...NO WORRIES :) 

BEV....yay its a girl!!!!!! Names?


----------



## jrowenj

Awwww, emily you got me all choked up. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Am I supposed to keep temping?? I kinda don't want to because I got another low temp today and its making me nervous


----------



## snowflakes120

I would quit Jaime - esp if it's going to give you some anxiety over what you get.

I'm still waiting for AF. This is ridiculous. I just wanna cry - oh wait - I did all night last night and this morning. WTF is wrong with my body.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> I would quit Jaime - esp if it's going to give you some anxiety over what you get.
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF. This is ridiculous. I just wanna cry - oh wait - I did all night last night and this morning. WTF is wrong with my body.

I just looked at your chart.... i would be surprised if you dont get it some time today... thats frustrating ... im sur it will come today. Dont worry :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jaime - That's the best bday present ever! I can understand why your DH is nervous. FX for a H&H 9 months for ya!
> 
> Jess - As soon as I know what Gail says I'll let you know!!! The free psychic I used said after my birthday and before DH's... which means between Nov-Jan. That's BS!!! I want it and I want it NOW!!!!!! :growlmad:

I think youre gonna ov today! Look at that drop!


----------



## auntylolo

Hello ladies, I got home from work yesterday and had my appt letter from the hospital - for today! Just got back after having the scan, baby was jumping about all over the place, so cute! and I got put forward a day so I'm now due 8/11/12.
Also got my blood results back, I've got anti m antibodies, which the cdonsultant said is a bit like anti d, but less common. So hubby has to have his blood checked next week, and I need a blood test every 4 weeks :(
I was so gutted hubby couldn't come with me, but I took my sister and she videoed it all so he can see:cloud9:


----------



## jrowenj

auntylolo said:


> Hello ladies, I got home from work yesterday and had my appt letter from the hospital - for today! Just got back after having the scan, baby was jumping about all over the place, so cute! and I got put forward a day so I'm now due 8/11/12.
> Also got my blood results back, I've got anti m antibodies, which the cdonsultant said is a bit like anti d, but less common. So hubby has to have his blood checked next week, and I need a blood test every 4 weeks :(
> I was so gutted hubby couldn't come with me, but I took my sister and she videoed it all so he can see:cloud9:

Yay for jumping little bean! 

What is antim and anti d antibodies??

That stinks you are gonna have to get blood work every 4 weeks... I am sure its gonna fly by though!

How sweet of your sis to video it...

Will you find out the gender??

When is Vegas?!


----------



## auntylolo

jrowenj said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I got home from work yesterday and had my appt letter from the hospital - for today! Just got back after having the scan, baby was jumping about all over the place, so cute! and I got put forward a day so I'm now due 8/11/12.
> Also got my blood results back, I've got anti m antibodies, which the cdonsultant said is a bit like anti d, but less common. So hubby has to have his blood checked next week, and I need a blood test every 4 weeks :(
> I was so gutted hubby couldn't come with me, but I took my sister and she videoed it all so he can see:cloud9:
> 
> Yay for jumping little bean!
> 
> What is antim and anti d antibodies??
> 
> That stinks you are gonna have to get blood work every 4 weeks... I am sure its gonna fly by though!
> 
> How sweet of your sis to video it...
> 
> Will you find out the gender??
> 
> When is Vegas?!Click to expand...

It's something to do with baby having a different blood genotype to me, so they need to check my antibodies aren't increasing too much as it can cause anaemia in baby.
We're undecided about finding out, well, I want to, but Kev is unsure. So I said if he doesn't want to know then we won't find out, but I've got 2 months to change his mind!
3 weeks and 2 days til Vegas! Woohoo!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> I would quit Jaime - esp if it's going to give you some anxiety over what you get.
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF. This is ridiculous. I just wanna cry - oh wait - I did all night last night and this morning. WTF is wrong with my body.
> 
> I just looked at your chart.... i would be surprised if you dont get it some time today... thats frustrating ... im sur it will come today. Dont worry :hugs:Click to expand...

Eh. I kinda doubt it. I usually get AF with a temp of 97.3 and below. I was 97.48 today so I I'd be a bit surprised if she did show today. :growlmad:


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> I would quit Jaime - esp if it's going to give you some anxiety over what you get.
> 
> I'm still waiting for AF. This is ridiculous. I just wanna cry - oh wait - I did all night last night and this morning. WTF is wrong with my body.
> 
> I just looked at your chart.... i would be surprised if you dont get it some time today... thats frustrating ... im sur it will come today. Dont worry :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Eh. I kinda doubt it. I usually get AF with a temp of 97.3 and below. I was 97.48 today so I I'd be a bit surprised if she did show today. :growlmad:Click to expand...

ughhhh so... probably tomorrow? Just hurry up and get here so you can start BDing agaiN!


----------



## jrowenj

auntylolo said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I got home from work yesterday and had my appt letter from the hospital - for today! Just got back after having the scan, baby was jumping about all over the place, so cute! and I got put forward a day so I'm now due 8/11/12.
> Also got my blood results back, I've got anti m antibodies, which the cdonsultant said is a bit like anti d, but less common. So hubby has to have his blood checked next week, and I need a blood test every 4 weeks :(
> I was so gutted hubby couldn't come with me, but I took my sister and she videoed it all so he can see:cloud9:
> 
> Yay for jumping little bean!
> 
> What is antim and anti d antibodies??
> 
> That stinks you are gonna have to get blood work every 4 weeks... I am sure its gonna fly by though!
> 
> How sweet of your sis to video it...
> 
> Will you find out the gender??
> 
> When is Vegas?!Click to expand...
> 
> It's something to do with baby having a different blood genotype to me, so they need to check my antibodies aren't increasing too much as it can cause anaemia in baby.
> We're undecided about finding out, well, I want to, but Kev is unsure. So I said if he doesn't want to know then we won't find out, but I've got 2 months to change his mind!
> 3 weeks and 2 days til Vegas! Woohoo!Click to expand...

haha change his mind! hehehee!!! YAY VEGAS!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Jaime - That's the best bday present ever! I can understand why your DH is nervous. FX for a H&H 9 months for ya!
> 
> Jess - As soon as I know what Gail says I'll let you know!!! The free psychic I used said after my birthday and before DH's... which means between Nov-Jan. That's BS!!! I want it and I want it NOW!!!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> I think youre gonna ov today! Look at that drop!Click to expand...

Hi Jaime, I looked at my temp this morning and wondered the same but I am really early!! Only CD 14 today and the earliest I have ever O'ed was CD 20. I do have a very ignoring dull cramp today and the brown discharge all of yesterday. That usually happens either right before to a week before O for me. Shitty thing is I forgot to use OPKs yesterday (hope i didnt miss the surge) but the CBFM is still at low. I am holding my pee and going to test with an OPK in a few hours. Just in case though, we BD'ed last night so DH can make a new batch of swimmers.

Lauren - Great news on the active jumpy baby!!! Did you find out the gender?


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Jaime - That's the best bday present ever! I can understand why your DH is nervous. FX for a H&H 9 months for ya!
> 
> Jess - As soon as I know what Gail says I'll let you know!!! The free psychic I used said after my birthday and before DH's... which means between Nov-Jan. That's BS!!! I want it and I want it NOW!!!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> I think youre gonna ov today! Look at that drop!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jaime, I looked at my temp this morning and wondered the same but I am really early!! Only CD 14 today and the earliest I have ever O'ed was CD 20. I do have a very ignoring dull cramp today and the brown discharge all of yesterday. That usually happens either right before to a week before O for me. Shitty thing is I forgot to use OPKs yesterday (hope i didnt miss the surge) but the CBFM is still at low. I am holding my pee and going to test with an OPK in a few hours. Just in case though, we BD'ed last night so DH can make a new batch of swimmers.
> 
> Lauren - Great news on the active jumpy baby!!! Did you find out the gender?Click to expand...


Hmmmmm. Well, if you usuallyget the discharge a week before than hopefullyyouwill ov in a week!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Wow this thread moves so quick! Before I even finished asking a question it's already been answered!!!! Lol

Have a great day everyone! On my way to work and so dreading it. One of those days where the train came late and I feel crampy!


----------



## auntylolo

BamBamsMaMa said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Jaime - That's the best bday present ever! I can understand why your DH is nervous. FX for a H&H 9 months for ya!
> 
> Jess - As soon as I know what Gail says I'll let you know!!! The free psychic I used said after my birthday and before DH's... which means between Nov-Jan. That's BS!!! I want it and I want it NOW!!!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> I think youre gonna ov today! Look at that drop!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jaime, I looked at my temp this morning and wondered the same but I am really early!! Only CD 14 today and the earliest I have ever O'ed was CD 20. I do have a very ignoring dull cramp today and the brown discharge all of yesterday. That usually happens either right before to a week before O for me. Shitty thing is I forgot to use OPKs yesterday (hope i didnt miss the surge) but the CBFM is still at low. I am holding my pee and going to test with an OPK in a few hours. Just in case though, we BD'ed last night so DH can make a new batch of swimmers.
> 
> Lauren - Great news on the active jumpy baby!!! Did you find out the gender?Click to expand...

It's Laura:blush: No not yet, too early:thumbup:


----------



## krystinab

we should change this name to the jumping bean thread...we have so many lil beans out there!!! Congrats mommies!!

Snow, whens the last time you tested? Is AF ever late? I know the clomid shoudl regulate your cycle...and you stopped the prometrium...wtf is goign on?

Bam, sorry youre feeling crampy, are y our cramps isoloated to one side? Are you Bdin every other day??

AFM, I am over sex...Sean has been on me like white on rice and its such a slap in the face becasue I have to practically beg for the dick during O time...smh...I am also pretty sure that I did not get that egg, my temps are jacked and I wasnt consistant with the baby asprin...shit...this blows!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> we should change this name to the jumping bean thread...we have so many lil beans out there!!! Congrats mommies!!
> 
> Snow, whens the last time you tested? Is AF ever late? I know the clomid shoudl regulate your cycle...and you stopped the prometrium...wtf is goign on?
> 
> Bam, sorry youre feeling crampy, are y our cramps isoloated to one side? Are you Bdin every other day??
> 
> AFM, I am over sex...Sean has been on me like white on rice and its such a slap in the face becasue I have to practically beg for the dick during O time...smh...I am also pretty sure that I did not get that egg, my temps are jacked and I wasnt consistant with the baby asprin...shit...this blows!

Men are so annoying and defiant!!!! Ur temps look good!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Jaime did you get a darker line today?


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Jaime did you get a darker line today?

I didnt test again today.... should i??


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Jaime did you get a darker line today?
> 
> I didnt test again today.... should i??Click to expand...

No you don't have to- your lines were pretty f-ing positive yesterday just figured you would take after Haley and PDAs everyday until the baby got here... :rofl:


----------



## mrsjoannak

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Jaime did you get a darker line today?
> 
> I didnt test again today.... should i??Click to expand...
> 
> No you don't have to- your lines were pretty f-ing positive yesterday just figured you would take after Haley and PDAs everyday until the baby got here... :rofl:Click to expand...

Yay for auto correct. Not PDA poas


----------



## jrowenj

Haha
Haha!!! Nah.... i took one yesterday morning and one in the afternoon and it was pretty dark. I dont wanna stressmyself so im not gonna test anymore


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Haha
> Haha!!! Nah.... i took one yesterday morning and one in the afternoon and it was pretty dark. I dont wanna stressmyself so im not gonna test anymore

That sounds like a great plan. I have no clue wtf we are going to do this month. Since I started so early last cycle I do not know how many days I should count until my next AF. I have no clue when I should o. I am currently cd12 and we have not bd since April 10... I think I now associate sex with dissapointment because we try so hard every month and fail. Sex is not fun anymore it is a job that we are not successful at. I very rarely get off and it is my fault. I have to have a clear head and be in a certain place for it to happen and instead I am thinking the whole time... Is this time going to be THE time? 

I have been working on losing weight. I thought maybe it would help get me knocked up, give me more energy, make me healthy, make more more appealing to mrj.. Down 10lbs as of today. 

I have not been drinking tea, taking any special vitamins, or doing anything else on my list for this month.


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - i think eating well is gonna be great bc it changes your mood and energy too. Thats what ive noticed with myself....i understand about the bd thing... i have the same problem. Its so hard to not be concentrating on "is this gonna be the time" during sex... maybe have a cocktail one night???? Are you gonna do opks???


----------



## Jessica28

I am the same...we dtd the night before last but took last night off....

Expecting AF in a week or so....and we will dtd lots then but when I know I am fertile he was always be too tired. He agreed to dtd way more often though this cycle!


----------



## Beauts

JROWENJ-

CONGRATS!!!!!! SO happy for you!! I have been lurking around...trying not to be so crazy about TTC. 

Hey to all the rest of you, hope you are all doing well!! I am about 4dpo today so I have everything crossed and praying this cycle is it and it is finally a sticky bean!


----------



## hobbnob

Jessica28 said:


> Expecting AF in a week or so....and we will dtd lots then but when I know I am fertile he was always be too tired. He agreed to dtd way more often though this cycle!

God I know how that is. ttc is so much pressure. I never thought it would be like this, and I feel bad for my poor husband because he always feels pressured around that time, and then has some performance issues. And then I get upset. I am sure that is a real turn on for him. I don't know how people go years ttc. My hair dresser said her son and daughter in law tried for 7 years before they finally got pregnant!!!! 7 years. She has one ovary. At least she was young enough to try for 7 years.

My chart looks like crap.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

LaurA- sorry about the mix up. I have a great friend named Lauren! my finger just automatically typed that! Do you have a preference between a boy or girl?

Kristina - men are jerks but I am sure you are still in the game! Look at Jaime! She was stressing out all cycle and still got a BFP! The full cramps I feel is so slight I don't even know where it comes from. Maybe more towards the left? I tested with an OPK and it's negative.


----------



## Bride2b

May if CBFM is low then you are still a few days off O at least, it may not peak this month as its learning your cycle, but once it goes to high maybe start with the opks! Thats my advice seeing as I never got a god damn peak this cycle (which after using CBFM for 7 months - some cycles before bfp and now since - I have never NOT got a peak!)

Lisa WTF??? Maybe tomorrow?

Krystina / Jess - Men are so irritating.....they never want to put out at the important times!

Laura - they really didnt give you much notice did they for your scan? Thats really bad!I'm glad the little one was jumping about & that your sister managed to capture it for your OH! I was wondering when you were off to Vegas -I am soooo jealous!

AFM - 5 DPO Boring boring boring! I hate TWW!!! No symptoms so far!


----------



## Jessica28

Bride - I am 5 DPO too...or thats what I am assuming!

Really trying to lose some weight too....but no matter what I can't seem to lose an ounce!

I had a party in my class for a student (special needs) and the other teacher told him to thank me and he was like "Thanks, Miss Jessica....I'll give you a drink later." That means rum at his grandmothers house..lol

I think after my shit chart I need a drink!


----------



## Hayaddie

Laura that sounds like a great scan!! 
JoAnna that is great on losing weight! I can never stick to a diet or exercise plan! Ugh!

Afm... I had my 12 week appointment today! The nurse took forever with the Doppler so I started panicking but she FINALLY found the heart beat, thank God! 172!! I'm thinking we will have a little Lucy! Yay!! 
Bev what was your bean's heart rate at 12 weeks??


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Laura that sounds like a great scan!!
> JoAnna that is great on losing weight! I can never stick to a diet or exercise plan! Ugh!
> 
> Afm... I had my 12 week appointment today! The nurse took forever with the Doppler so I started panicking but she FINALLY found the heart beat, thank God! 172!! I'm thinking we will have a little Lucy! Yay!!
> Bev what was your bean's heart rate at 12 weeks??

Awwwww yeaaaa!!! Now you get to tell everyone!!! Maybe you should name her Katniss!


----------



## CortneyMarie

jrowenj said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> Laura that sounds like a great scan!!
> JoAnna that is great on losing weight! I can never stick to a diet or exercise plan! Ugh!
> 
> Afm... I had my 12 week appointment today! The nurse took forever with the Doppler so I started panicking but she FINALLY found the heart beat, thank God! 172!! I'm thinking we will have a little Lucy! Yay!!
> Bev what was your bean's heart rate at 12 weeks??
> 
> Awwwww yeaaaa!!! Now you get to tell everyone!!! Maybe you should name her Katniss!Click to expand...

Hey what dpo were u when u got the "evap" line?? I'm 4dpo and bores ready to pee on something lol. I'm holding out till Friday but I'm itching God I'm pathetic!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lmao!!! It was 8 or 7 dpo but that shit was def an evap!!! U can make it! Pee on an opk lmao!


----------



## Bride2b

Good luck telling everyone Haley - I never know about the heartrate thing and the sex! Are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## shellideaks

BeverleyLN said:


> Here are pics of the Princess!! we had a private scan it was really cheap and i LOVE the ladies!!! you're made to feel so special like you're the first baby they've ever scanned!
> 
> We get our 20 week NHS scan on the 21st of May

Congrats on your little princess Bev, I love the pics! 

Can't wait to find out what I'm having, 2 more weeks to go :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hobbnobb :test:


----------



## Hayaddie

Bride2b said:


> Good luck telling everyone Haley - I never know about the heartrate thing and the sex! Are you going to find out the sex?

For sure!! I cannot wait to find out the sex!

My hubby would kill me of I even mentioned Katniss! Bahahaha BUT I am trying to get Rue for a middle name!! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Good luck telling everyone Haley - I never know about the heartrate thing and the sex! Are you going to find out the sex?
> 
> For sure!! I cannot wait to find out the sex!
> 
> My hubby would kill me of I even mentioned Katniss! Bahahaha BUT I am trying to get Rue for a middle name!! :)Click to expand...

:rofl: how about primrose?!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Yesterday was the first time we actually heard the HB first at the scan then at the midwife app with the doppler I was surprise she listened as UK midwifes aren't supposed to use a doppler until after the 20 week scan but she found the HB as soon as the doppler touched my stomach she said it sounded perfect.


----------



## CortneyMarie

So I got my reply from the psychic on allexperts and she says that she thinks I will have a baby boy (goes along with his moms prediction) but it will be a cancer star sign so the best time to try is August September of this year also I will need medical help so go to the gyno!!! What the FUCK I feel like shes right :cry: but hope so much that she isn't fml now I wish I wouldn't have asked!!! I have been to the gyno 3 times the guy is prob sick of seeing me!! Scans show everything is fine!!!!!!!!!! Not one but 2!!!!????


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

CortneyMarie said:


> So I got my reply from the psychic on allexperts and she says that she thinks I will have a baby boy (goes along with his moms prediction) but it will be a cancer star sign so the best time to try is August September of this year also I will need medical help so go to the gyno!!! What the FUCK I feel like shes right :cry: but hope so much that she isn't fml now I wish I wouldn't have asked!!! I have been to the gyno 3 times the guy is prob sick of seeing me!! Scans show everything is fine!!!!!!!!!! Not one but 2!!!!????

I got mine back from allexpert too and didn't like what I heard but that's what I get for asking right? So mine said best to conceive between Nov-Jan because there are obstacles in our relationship that needs to be fixed first. Wtf???? So I asked my hubby what obstacles he could think of and we both blanked out. Besides fighting his siblings for inheritance and paying off some student loans/bills, I don't see anything else wrong. So now I am afraid I have to wait over 6 months to conceive! Fml!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> So I got my reply from the psychic on allexperts and she says that she thinks I will have a baby boy (goes along with his moms prediction) but it will be a cancer star sign so the best time to try is August September of this year also I will need medical help so go to the gyno!!! What the FUCK I feel like shes right :cry: but hope so much that she isn't fml now I wish I wouldn't have asked!!! I have been to the gyno 3 times the guy is prob sick of seeing me!! Scans show everything is fine!!!!!!!!!! Not one but 2!!!!????
> 
> I got mine back from allexpert too and didn't like what I heard but that's what I get for asking right? So mine said best to conceive between Nov-Jan because there are obstacles in our relationship that needs to be fixed first. Wtf???? So I asked my hubby what obstacles he could think of and we both blanked out. Besides fighting his siblings for inheritance and paying off some student loans/bills, I don't see anything else wrong. So now I am afraid I have to wait over 6 months to conceive! Fml!Click to expand...

This psychic doesnt sound too legit to me!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Bride2b said:


> May if CBFM is low then you are still a few days off O at least, it may not peak this month as its learning your cycle, but once it goes to high maybe start with the opks! Thats my advice seeing as I never got a god damn peak this cycle (which after using CBFM for 7 months - some cycles before bfp and now since - I have never NOT got a Peak!

Ok I am going to pick your brain. How many days before O do you usually get a high? If this cycle is anything like the last, I should O in 6-7 days. Do peaks show up when you get a positive OPK? What I am nervous about is not getting a high or peak this cycle as it is my first using the CBFM. I don't want to miss an opportunity. I peed on an OPK today and it's negative althought the test line is pretty apparent. My FMU is usually very clear because I pee 1-2 times in the middle of the night. I wonder if it will interfere with my CBFM results. My plan is to BD everyday when I get a high!


----------



## hobbnob

jrowenj said:


> Hobbnobb :test:

Haha! You think? What kind of hpt should I use? Does it matter which one at 12dpo? I've never tested early.


----------



## jrowenj

hobbnob said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Hobbnobb :test:
> 
> Haha! You think? What kind of hpt should I use? Does it matter which one at 12dpo? I've never tested early.Click to expand...

Anything except a blue dye!!!


----------



## Beauts

BamBamsMaMa said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> So I got my reply from the psychic on allexperts and she says that she thinks I will have a baby boy (goes along with his moms prediction) but it will be a cancer star sign so the best time to try is August September of this year also I will need medical help so go to the gyno!!! What the FUCK I feel like shes right :cry: but hope so much that she isn't fml now I wish I wouldn't have asked!!! I have been to the gyno 3 times the guy is prob sick of seeing me!! Scans show everything is fine!!!!!!!!!! Not one but 2!!!!????
> 
> I got mine back from allexpert too and didn't like what I heard but that's what I get for asking right? So mine said best to conceive between Nov-Jan because there are obstacles in our relationship that needs to be fixed first. Wtf???? So I asked my hubby what obstacles he could think of and we both blanked out. Besides fighting his siblings for inheritance and paying off some student loans/bills, I don't see anything else wrong. So now I am afraid I have to wait over 6 months to conceive! Fml!Click to expand...

Which psychic did you use from allexperts? How long did it take you to hear back? I asked a few yesterday but only heard back from one, Nadal I think his name was who told me he didn't do private readings....which is strange because I just read all his questions and answers yesterday, some as recent as April 17!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, beauts!


----------



## CortneyMarie

jrowenj said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> So I got my reply from the psychic on allexperts and she says that she thinks I will have a baby boy (goes along with his moms prediction) but it will be a cancer star sign so the best time to try is August September of this year also I will need medical help so go to the gyno!!! What the FUCK I feel like shes right :cry: but hope so much that she isn't fml now I wish I wouldn't have asked!!! I have been to the gyno 3 times the guy is prob sick of seeing me!! Scans show everything is fine!!!!!!!!!! Not one but 2!!!!????
> 
> I got mine back from allexpert too and didn't like what I heard but that's what I get for asking right? So mine said best to conceive between Nov-Jan because there are obstacles in our relationship that needs to be fixed first. Wtf???? So I asked my hubby what obstacles he could think of and we both blanked out. Besides fighting his siblings for inheritance and paying off some student loans/bills, I don't see anything else wrong. So now I am afraid I have to wait over 6 months to conceive! Fml!Click to expand...
> 
> This psychic doesnt sound too legit to me!Click to expand...

Lets hope she isn't!!!! 
I'm trying to get one from Gail but stupid me didn't use paypal and still haven't got an email or anything with confirmation and what info she needs??? Not telling the boy about Gail since I'm a freak and spent 16.50 holy I am crazy!!!!!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Beauts said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> So I got my reply from the psychic on allexperts and she says that she thinks I will have a baby boy (goes along with his moms prediction) but it will be a cancer star sign so the best time to try is August September of this year also I will need medical help so go to the gyno!!! What the FUCK I feel like shes right :cry: but hope so much that she isn't fml now I wish I wouldn't have asked!!! I have been to the gyno 3 times the guy is prob sick of seeing me!! Scans show everything is fine!!!!!!!!!! Not one but 2!!!!????
> 
> I got mine back from allexpert too and didn't like what I heard but that's what I get for asking right? So mine said best to conceive between Nov-Jan because there are obstacles in our relationship that needs to be fixed first. Wtf???? So I asked my hubby what obstacles he could think of and we both blanked out. Besides fighting his siblings for inheritance and paying off some student loans/bills, I don't see anything else wrong. So now I am afraid I have to wait over 6 months to conceive! Fml!Click to expand...
> 
> Which psychic did you use from allexperts? How long did it take you to hear back? I asked a few yesterday but only heard back from one, Nadal I think his name was who told me he didn't do private readings....which is strange because I just read all his questions and answers yesterday, some as recent as April 17!!!!!!Click to expand...

I used inbal it took like 2 days check your junk mail...


----------



## Beauts

CortneyMarie said:


> Beauts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> So I got my reply from the psychic on allexperts and she says that she thinks I will have a baby boy (goes along with his moms prediction) but it will be a cancer star sign so the best time to try is August September of this year also I will need medical help so go to the gyno!!! What the FUCK I feel like shes right :cry: but hope so much that she isn't fml now I wish I wouldn't have asked!!! I have been to the gyno 3 times the guy is prob sick of seeing me!! Scans show everything is fine!!!!!!!!!! Not one but 2!!!!????
> 
> I got mine back from allexpert too and didn't like what I heard but that's what I get for asking right? So mine said best to conceive between Nov-Jan because there are obstacles in our relationship that needs to be fixed first. Wtf???? So I asked my hubby what obstacles he could think of and we both blanked out. Besides fighting his siblings for inheritance and paying off some student loans/bills, I don't see anything else wrong. So now I am afraid I have to wait over 6 months to conceive! Fml!Click to expand...
> 
> Which psychic did you use from allexperts? How long did it take you to hear back? I asked a few yesterday but only heard back from one, Nadal I think his name was who told me he didn't do private readings....which is strange because I just read all his questions and answers yesterday, some as recent as April 17!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I used inbal it took like 2 days check your junk mail...Click to expand...

Sorry...not Nadal, lol...it was Inbal. Did check my junkmail, nothing there...he just responded by saying he didn't do private readings...weird!!


----------



## snowflakes120

AF is in the house!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> AF is in the house!!!! :happydance:

Thank god!!!!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Awesome snow sorry I have a rough time keeping track of names..yeah when u ask the question there is a spot to check to make the reading private and she doesn't except questions that have that checked. Inhale is who I used hopefully you get better news than me.


----------



## jrowenj

Ughhh i need to relax... i keep touching my bbs to see if theyre still sore : cry:


----------



## CortneyMarie

jrowenj said:


> Ughhh i need to relax... i keep touching my bbs to see if theyre still sore : cry:

I can only imagine...when his mom read my tarot cards she felt that the cards are saying I was gonna get my bfp but then I was gonna be a basket case. I am so happy for you tho I wish for you peace of mind and nothing but happiness!!


----------



## jrowenj

My bbs dont hurt anymore :cry:


----------



## CortneyMarie

jrowenj said:


> My bbs dont hurt anymore :cry:

They can go on and off my bff's did in the beginning and she is going on 14 wks!!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, cort... im having a nervous breakdown over here! :wacko:


----------



## CortneyMarie

jrowenj said:


> Thanks, cort... im having a nervous breakdown over here! :wacko:

Ill tell ya....when I was preg I worried about my tests not getting darker. Then I just had a major realization that if something was gonna happen there was nothing I could do about it anyway so I may as well enjoy the moment. I know the outcome wasn't great but my state of mind really relaxed and I did enjoy those last few days..its just not worth worrying is what I hope you can convince yourself :hugs:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime, don't stress yourself out. I understand how nerve wrecking this is but everything is going to be fine. Symptoms always come and go. The more you worry the more it will impact your health and the baby. You should be living in the moment right now instead! I was watching Giuliana and Bill tonight and she is so positive even with all that she's been through. Just keep believing you will have a health baby and a fantastic pregnancy! I am so jealous of you! And stop playing with your bbs!!!!!!! Let your hubby do it instead! :winkwink:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jaime don't stress!! It comes and goes think positive 6 people said april was your month and here you are bubs is fiiiine! Do you want me to mark you down as a BFP?


----------



## Jessica28

Try not to stress over it and like everyone else said, enjoy the moment!! You will be fine. Relax and put your feet up!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, girls... Hmph...

Yes, bev you can mark me as bfp.


----------



## jrowenj

May - I am dying to see your temp this morning!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Try not to stress over it and like everyone else said, enjoy the moment!! You will be fine. Relax and put your feet up!

Why doesn't your chart have crosshairs???


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> May - I am dying to see your temp this morning!

Jaime - Still low on the CBFM and negative OPKs. My temp went back up this morning... so erratic! Been having some brown discharge the last few days. The earliest O is due is in 5 days. We just BD'ed once this cycle. I need to get some action tonight!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

:bunny::bunny:You should BD tonight and then take a breather for a day or 2 and then just go at it!!


----------



## snowflakes120

BD tonight May!! Weren't you sooooooo freaking happy that G&B are PG!!! I am so over the moon for them - they so deserve this after everything they have been through!! 

Well, my PMA has come back for today. May will be my month. I have to make it my month. I am only allowed to have a good attitude - no more negativity or bitching. Well, maybe a little. But I need more positivity in my life and less stress!! 

I have an appt tomorrow at 3:45 to get this month's plan of action from OBGYN and for a cyst check. Praying for an increase in Clomid. :)


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - I think May is your month because your body is used to the meds and it's gonna be the best environment for baby!!!

OMG... i was hysterical last night watching G&B... i love them!!!!!! I can't wait to see when their baby is born!!!! They are the cutest couple ever!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa and Jaime - I loveeeeee that G&B are finally preggo!!! So happy for them, they deserve it! Yes my plan is to BD tonight and see what my CBFM and OPKs show. Once I get a high I am going to start BDing everyday!! 

Lisa, May is definitely your month (hope it's mine too, afterall, it's my Name!!!). I read a lot of people who are in Clomid conceive the second cycle after taking the drug. Fx for you!

So girls I really hope this cycle is it for me. My 5th wedding anniversary is May 26th and wouldn't it be nice if I can give hubby a BFP? Sigh!


----------



## krystinab

Good Morning Ladies!! Happy Humpday! (which has more than 1 meaning for most of us!)

Snow- I really hope your DR up's your Clomid....I am going onto my 3rd cycle...after the 4th I have to see an RE. Like you, I HAVE to get pregnant in May!! 

Bam- make sure you get plently of BDing in over the next couple days!!

Jess- how are your doing, whats going on??

AFM, Nothing...LOL I am just waiting for AF. I dont feel like I caught that egg, but I got my BW back and my number are normal for 1 egg. (which is a relief) I guess last month was a fluke :) I am O'ing on/in my birthday week so I should get plenty of action!!! 

Sending loads of Baby Dust!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok so TMI question of the day. Do you only have Ewcm when you wipe? I was dry all day yesterday... And then mrj instigated things last night and holy shit the floodgates were open. We had to stop and get a towel midway. Sorry tmi. I know that it is noraml to get a little moist but seriously it was insane. It has not ever been like that. We were both kinda like wtf?

So did I havea freakish moment or ....?


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Ok so TMI question of the day. Do you only have Ewcm when you wipe? I was dry all day yesterday... And then mrj instigated things last night and holy shit the floodgates were open. We had to stop and get a towel midway. Sorry tmi. I know that it is noraml to get a little moist but seriously it was insane. It has not ever been like that. We were both kinda like wtf?
> 
> So did I havea freakish moment or ....?

That is EXACTLY how I get when I BD around OV time!!! Sometimes the ewcm is way up in the cervix and you wont even know you have a lot unless you go digging for it orrrr i guess thats why its best to check directly after a bowel movement... the pushing I guess allows the ewcm to get closer to the va jay jay!!!


----------



## Jessica28

krystinab said:


> Good Morning Ladies!! Happy Humpday! (which has more than 1 meaning for most of us!)
> 
> Snow- I really hope your DR up's your Clomid....I am going onto my 3rd cycle...after the 4th I have to see an RE. Like you, I HAVE to get pregnant in May!!
> 
> Bam- make sure you get plently of BDing in over the next couple days!!
> 
> Jess- how are your doing, whats going on??
> 
> AFM, Nothing...LOL I am just waiting for AF. I dont feel like I caught that egg, but I got my BW back and my number are normal for 1 egg. (which is a relief) I guess last month was a fluke :) I am O'ing on/in my birthday week so I should get plenty of action!!!
> 
> Sending loads of Baby Dust!!!

Krystina - I am much the same as you. Not much going on this cycle.... Today is CD 20 for me and I am waiting on AF. My temps have started to drop but I really don't mind that but I don't want to have super short cycles either. That would just totally stress me out altogether! I am hoping May is my month too.... plan to do a lot more BDing then too! BUT since I have zero luck....I bet I will be in my fertile period when I am on a class trip with my students for two nights! I will be so mad! lol. 

I know bigger girls get pregnant all the time...but I am starting to wondering if my weight is playing a big part in ttc. I joined weight watchers and been trying to follow it precisely but i don't seem to be losing any weight. Nothing ever seems to work for me.

I am going to see what happens with the rest of this cycle and I plan to go out of town to see another Doctor. One of my best friends from high school ttc a long time before getting pregnant....her hubby had a low sperm count and both went to the same doctor and they were pregnant in no time. With all my family history and such, I just want to ease my mind in knowing that everything is working as it should.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jess - I have been busting my ass working out and I haven't dropped a pound!!! So frustrated! My whole body is sore so I know I am putting in lots of effort but why aren't there any results??? I have been eating really well too. 

Joanna - sorry I am no help as I never get EWCM!!!

Kristina, Jess and Lisa - I hope May is our month!!!! This TTC is messing with my head and I don't know how much longer I can endure this month to month disappointment!

I, too, am looking for a new OBGYN. The last one I tried out was crap! I have been going through all the providers in my insurance book and have not found anyone I like yet!


----------



## jrowenj

Going for Bloodwork on Tuesday! AHhhhhhh so nervous/excited!!


----------



## Jessica28

It will all work out this time!
It's good you are getting your BW done early!!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> It will all work out this time!
> It's good you are getting your BW done early!!

Thanks! SO, what is the latest you will hold out before testing??


----------



## Jessica28

hahah - ahave you seen my chart lately?? It went down a little today so I think AF is only days away if last cycle was any indication! I have no other signs, symptoms or anything and my temps are pretty steady!


----------



## Bride2b

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> May if CBFM is low then you are still a few days off O at least, it may not peak this month as its learning your cycle, but once it goes to high maybe start with the opks! Thats my advice seeing as I never got a god damn peak this cycle (which after using CBFM for 7 months - some cycles before bfp and now since - I have never NOT got a Peak!
> 
> Ok I am going to pick your brain. How many days before O do you usually get a high? If this cycle is anything like the last, I should O in 6-7 days. Do peaks show up when you get a positive OPK? What I am nervous about is not getting a high or peak this cycle as it is my first using the CBFM. I don't want to miss an opportunity. I peed on an OPK today and it's negative althought the test line is pretty apparent. My FMU is usually very clear because I pee 1-2 times in the middle of the night. I wonder if it will interfere with my CBFM results. My plan is to BD everyday when I get a high!Click to expand...

It has varied for me;

Cycle 1 = 5 highs before peak
Cycle 2 = 4 highs before peak
Cycle 3 = 3 highs before peak
Cycle 4 = 2 days before peak
Cycle 5 (without CBFM) BFP
Cycle 1 (after loss) 2 highs before peak
Cycle 2 = 6 highs before peak
Cycle 3 = NO PEAK just highs!

I would say you will get a high - trust your CBFM you may/may not get a peak, not everyone does first time.

Last month I used an OPK when I got a peak ( + opk 2nd peak day for me)

If you get up in the night maybe your pee isnt as concentrated my FMU. What times do you usually get up to pee? After how many hours asleep?

MrsJ = I dont seem to get EWCM, the problem I find is how can you tell, if you BD the day after its probably just left over sperm?! I know what you mean about BD & being seriously wet, I noticed it more so this month - I hope its a good sign. We always end up arguing who is gonna get the wet patch!!!

I cant remember what else has been said!!

Jaime dont worry about your boobs too much, your hormones are just building & I am sure everything is fine. Not everyone gets sore boobs, and some peoples come and go. Good luck with the blood work....let us know how it goes (as if I need to write that!)

Lisa thank fuck AF arrived!! Hope they increase clomid for you!

Krystina positive thinking girl!!

AFM - Had a crap day today at work, I spent most of this morning crying!!!!!
Yesterday I was asked to cover the woman who has gone on maternity leave (kick in the teeth) I said yes as long as some one could let me know what the students need to do etc. They want me to take the class the rest of the year, so I said ok as long as I get a scheme of work & assessment criteria (as its not a subject I usually teach) anyway after banging my head against a brick wall yesterday & getting nowhere, the same happened this morning & they just expected me to have a very special needs class for 2 hours with NO info on what they need to do! I ended up having a breakdown & told them I wouldnt be covering today or in the future. I just crumbled under the stress.....something I am not good at coping with at the moment. So I feel like shit today, and had a crappy night sleep! I know my temp has shot up but I think this is due to crappy sleep!


----------



## snowflakes120

Gemma - What did your CBFM stick say today??!! Holy crap temp raise through the roof!! Was it a Peak??

Do an OPK!! Do it, Do it!!


----------



## Bride2b

I didnt bother with CBFM today as I know I have O'd, its just a waste of sticks and they are really expensive. I have 10 left if I need them next cycle which should be enough!

I'm not sure if my temp is to do with a) not great sleep b) progesterone cream I started using 2 days ago or c) things are happening in there? Who knows, but I think its a combo of a & b!


----------



## jrowenj

I hope your temp rise is due to a bun cookin in the oven!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> I hope your temp rise is due to a bun cookin in the oven!!!!

So do I!!! I have had high temps like this before....and nothing so not getting my hopes up!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - so still no high yet and if I have another 33 day cycle like last month, I should O in 5 days. Then again, my longest cycle is 47 days so perhaps I am going to O later this month? I got another - OPK today. So I usually wake up at between 4-5am to pee them go back to sleep and wake up for work at 6:30am, that's when I usually test with CBFM. Is that too diluted? Btw, I think your high is a good sign!!! 

So ever since I started taking baby Aspirin I have been getting brown (mostly clots) discharge. Do you think it's because the Aspirin is helping with the blood in my uterus and it's getting rid of old blood? I mean I usually get brown discharge a week before O but not everyday like this.


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Gemma - so still no high yet and if I have another 33 day cycle like last month, I should O in 5 days. Then again, my longest cycle is 47 days so perhaps I am going to O later this month? I got another - OPK today. So I usually wake up at between 4-5am to pee them go back to sleep and wake up for work at 6:30am, that's when I usually test with CBFM. Is that too diluted? Btw, I think your high is a good sign!!!
> 
> So ever since I started taking baby Aspirin I have been getting brown (mostly clots) discharge. Do you think it's because the Aspirin is helping with the blood in my uterus and it's getting rid of old blood? I mean I usually get brown discharge a week before O but not everyday like this.

As for the aspirin that sounds possible! It is also used to help women with clots so maybe its helping make ur uterus comfy!


----------



## Bride2b

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Gemma - so still no high yet and if I have another 33 day cycle like last month, I should O in 5 days. Then again, my longest cycle is 47 days so perhaps I am going to O later this month? I got another - OPK today. So I usually wake up at between 4-5am to pee them go back to sleep and wake up for work at 6:30am, that's when I usually test with CBFM. Is that too diluted? Btw, I think your high is a good sign!!!

I would save your pee when you go at 4-5 am as this will be concentrated, then test this during the time window that you test within. I think your pee isnt concentrated at 6.30. I bet if you use your 4-5 pee you will see a high VERY soon especially if you think you will O in about 5 days.


----------



## jrowenj

Amyyyy didaf show yet?!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - good idea! I'm going to try that for tomorrow.

Jaime - I hope the aspirin is making my uterus nice and ready for implantation if we catch the egg this time. Are you still taking it?


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Amyyyy didaf show yet?!

hi girls -------- checked out for a day or so........busy with life and work!

yes maam!!! af showed up yesterday.............it hurts!:wacko:


----------



## jrowenj

May - Yes, I am still taking the aspirin!

Any - FUCK THAT WHORE!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Have I mentioned that I love all the swearing on this thread!! I am serious lol I have a serious potty mouth and all the other threads I gotta watch my fingers :haha: but yeah im with you jaimie af is a dirty old whore always coming around fuckin with peoples lifes!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Deep Thought of the Day: ugh Dear John will make you cry EVERYTIME!! *tear*


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I just received another psychic reading. Is it normal to get a little excited and maybe even shed a tear after reading it? I am excited yet feeling reserved as I don't know if I should trust it. It says I will conceive a boy in June but I hope it's wrong as I want it to be in May in time for my wedding anniversary. Anyway, here's what she said:

"As I connected around you this evening May I was shown you with a baby boy in the year 2013 and he will be a beautiful strong baby boy I feel that you will have positive results by the end of June as I feel you wont take many months to become pregnant I see a small neat bump for you and have a feeling you might be a petite lady yourself?

You will feel well throughout your pregnancy but I do see morning sickness for you for the first 6 weeks and I feel you will love all the experiences of carrying your baby labor will go well and I also feel you will have 2 more children close together before the age of 40 so I see busy and happy years ahead for you and your husband, your decision to try for a baby at this time is the correct choice at this time on you life&#8217;s pathway."


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I just received another psychic reading. Is it normal to get a little excited and maybe even shed a tear after reading it? I am excited yet feeling reserved as I don't know if I should trust it. It says I will conceive a boy in June but I hope it's wrong as I want it to be in May in time for my wedding anniversary. Anyway, here's what she said:
> 
> "As I connected around you this evening May I was shown you with a baby boy in the year 2013 and he will be a beautiful strong baby boy I feel that you will have positive results by the end of June as I feel you wont take many months to become pregnant I see a small neat bump for you and have a feeling you might be a petite lady yourself?
> 
> You will feel well throughout your pregnancy but I do see morning sickness for you for the first 6 weeks and I feel you will love all the experiences of carrying your baby labor will go well and I also feel you will have 2 more children close together before the age of 40 so I see busy and happy years ahead for you and your husband, your decision to try for a baby at this time is the correct choice at this time on you lifes pathway."

Awwwwwwww!!!!!! Who did your readinf?!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Psychic star... What do you think of it? Btw she said positive results could mean the conception date, scan date, delivery date, etc. I know it's not going to be delivery so I hope it's the scan date because I sooooo want a BFP in May!


----------



## jrowenj

Ihope its scan in June!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma.... I am dying over here ... your TWW is dragggggin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I am going to start running again tonight. Ugh. It's gonna kill me. I haven't gone in forever.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - ughhh i bet starting back up is gonna be rough, but once you start it's gonna be such a good feeling and such a stress reliever, right?! Good luck at your appt this afternoon!!


----------



## Bride2b

Ha ha - I'm only 7 dpo, but I dont really have a TWW as AF has been arriving after 10-11 days so mine it a 10-11 day wait....only 3-4 to go!!!

I had slight nausea this afternoon, I had something to eat and it went.....it might be because I am still feeling tired. BUT when I had nausea last pregnancy once I ate it went away (for a short while....like 1/2 hour or something!!) 

Good luck Lisa if you havent already had your appointment xx


----------



## CortneyMarie

jrowenj said:


> Lisa - ughhh i bet starting back up is gonna be rough, but once you start it's gonna be such a good feeling and such a stress reliever, right?! Good luck at your appt this afternoon!!

Question?? I just bought a reading off of ebay got a confirmation email now what???


----------



## jrowenj

They willemail you asking for info


----------



## CortneyMarie

jrowenj said:


> They willemail you asking for info

Ooo. Okay!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

You ladies are quiet today!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Ok so I'm a crazy lady and peed on an opk to satisfy my poas addiction and its nearly pos I'm 6 dpo and had way faint opk after my pos soo has anyone had this happen?


----------



## jrowenj

Cortney - I think it's very common to have a line all the time on an OPK, but not sure...

JoAnna - I was thinking the same thing! I have been just going on alllll the threads on this damn site and answering people's questions because I was having a lazy, bored day! hahaha!! PS... some people on here are wackier than I!


----------



## Hayaddie

Jaime how do you feel?? Have you peed on anything lately?? :)

Who is next???!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Jaime how do you feel?? Have you peed on anything lately?? :)
> 
> Who is next???!

I feel wayyy too good to believe there is a bean sprouting in there!! My boobs are tender only when touched... off an on crampy... but starting to get that fatigue... Today was the day AF was due, so I was thinking about peeing on a stick. I haven't peed since my BFP monday!!!! 



I think hobnobb, Krystina and Jessica are next?????


----------



## Bride2b

Yes it its quiet!!! I worked until 8 this evening and thought I would have missed out....but no!

I am 7 dpo & have been feeling sick today, it eased after I ate but came back again until I ate again, now I am fine. Been having a few little crampy feelings, but I did notice this more when I needed a poo! Is it ok to say poo? TMI!!!
So I am trying to symptom spot..... I swear if breathing was a symptom of pregnancy I would be convinced I was pregnant......someone shoot me now!! I have 2-3 days until that witch could make an appearance....fuck off witch dont even think about it!!!!

On another note my wedding dress is in!!!! I am having my first fitting next Sat!!!

I'm hoping my psychic reading will come tomorrow!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma :rofl: poooooo ewww hahahahahahaha

and also :rofl: at if breathing was a sx hahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, I am back from my appt and my run. Man, was that rough... I am exhausted and I only ran for like 20 min. It's gonna take me awhile to back into this I suppose.

So my appt went well. He upped the Clomid to 100mg just as I suspected he would do. FX this will do it!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa, I bet the 100mg Clomid will do it for you next cycle. Is your doctor a obgyn or a RE?

Gemma, hope the witch stays away!!! I can't wait to see a picture of your wedding dress. Two of my psychic readings came back and she said June is my month. The other says between Nov-Jan. Eekkkk!

Jaime - great self control on not poas!! 

AFM - I went shopping today and was trying on a dress when I noticed massive cellulite on my thighs. Those damn white lights are my enemy! Now I am feeling self conscious and depressed! Sigh! On another note, I am still having large amounts of brown clot discharge. It's been going on everyday for about 4 days straight! Wtf is wrong with me? Meanwhile, O is nowhere in sight! I am hoping it'll be here this weekend or early next week!


----------



## mrsjoannak

I have been checking in here and there today. 

Lisa that is great news a out your clomid I hope it works for you this month.

Jaime I am glad you are feeling good this is probably the calm before the storm 

Gemma I am bad at sx spotting too- but all of yours sound promising. Fingers crossed. 

Afm I have been super busy today. I worked out for the 6th consecutive day. Then had to organize all of my scentsy business supplies and toss out all of the old crap I had been just holding on to for some unknown reason. I will tell you this we just started a new line of fondue pots with chocolate bars and I get my kit tomorrow and I am so f ing excited. I am pretty sure I am going to blow my diet tomorrow and attempt to fondue everything in my fridge. Yup even the turkey. I am pretty hard core when it comes to chocolate. Lol. As for my smep report I am cd 14 we have bd the past 2 nights just because and it is nice. I know that there is no way S met any E but it was nice to have carefree sex. We now have a new rule in our house - each person has to instigate sex once a week. This is a big one for us... Before TTC we would be really pissed off at one another and then stop and discuss when we did it last... Then we would have to get out a calendar. Womp Womp Womp. For some reason we are just in the no sex zone. So hopefully this will change it.


----------



## bdunn12

Hey ladies!

Jaime - OMG! Congrats on your bfp! I pray it will be a sticky one!!:happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well! Haven't been able to read through everything yet. Hoping I'll catch up tonight! I work 6 days a week and on my only day off, I'm usually running errands and catching up on all my other stuff. :blush:

I have a weird question....lol :blush:

I got positive OPK's on CD 20 and 21. Does that mean that I probably ovulated on CD 21 or CD 22? This is my first month really using OPK's so I'm clueless! Lol The OPK's were negative on CD22.

We BD'd this month on CD8,13,15,18,20,21,and 22. I had EWCM on CD20 and 21 I think. 

Also, do you think I covered my bases pretty good with BD'ing and when should I test? I'm so nervous about this cycle. I will feel great about it one minute and then start doubting everything the next. :shrug:


----------



## Bride2b

FUCKEDOFF.COM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Today I thought was 8 DPO as I had pretty significant temp shift and continued rises. My cover line was around the 36.50s as per usual. Now today FF fucking changes my O day, and I am 3DPO!!! I stopped using CBFM as FF has confirmed O, I also stopped the BD marathon......so I am seriously fucked off with FF, so much so I feel like emailing them to complain about their shit predications, as if they hadnt 'confirmed' O then I would have carried on with CBFM until it turned to a peak.....Its all too late for that now!!! I have just totally wasted a month due to fucking useless FF & to think I fucking paid for VIP shitty access, they can kiss my fucking arse!!!!!!! Ok I am pissed off for the whole fucking day and the next month now!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## BeverleyLN

bdunn12 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Jaime - OMG! Congrats on your bfp! I pray it will be a sticky one!!:happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well! Haven't been able to read through everything yet. Hoping I'll catch up tonight! I work 6 days a week and on my only day off, I'm usually running errands and catching up on all my other stuff. :blush:
> 
> I have a weird question....lol :blush:
> 
> I got positive OPK's on CD 20 and 21. Does that mean that I probably ovulated on CD 21 or CD 22? This is my first month really using OPK's so I'm clueless! Lol The OPK's were negative on CD22.
> 
> We BD'd this month on CD8,13,15,18,20,21,and 22. I had EWCM on CD20 and 21 I think.
> 
> Also, do you think I covered my bases pretty good with BD'ing and when should I test? I'm so nervous about this cycle. I will feel great about it one
> minute and then start doubting everything the next. :shrug:

I would say you OV on CD 21 and the OPK on that day still picked up your surge they say that you should OV 12 to 36 hours after getting your first pos OPK and I know that I OV about 6 hours after getting my pos the cycle I got PG with my Princess talk about PAIN!!! I swear I felt that egg come through


----------



## auntylolo

Gemma, I would try discarding the temps from the first few days of your cycle, as they're a bit unreliable while you're bleeding anyway. It looks to me like your chart may be going triphasic, and especially as your crosshairs are now dashed, FF just isn't sure:hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Do you think O was more likely cd14 which ff gave me originally?the crosshairs were solid then,as you say they are dashed.
I just hope that I did o cd14 as feel gutted if it was 3 days ago as I stopped bd and CBFM! 
Thanks for looking Laura xx


----------



## Jessica28

Today is 8 DPO today and my temps are still up...
I don't think I will be testing this cycle...just waiting it out since I have not even a sign or symptms to report. I can even symptom spot for christs sake. 

I am so stressed.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - all signs point to O on CD 14. You had EWCM and all! I would trust your body instead of FF since it is just a programmed software afterall. The crosshairs seem to be just a prediction. Are you taking progesterone? That might be causing your temp rise and confusing FF.

Afm - sigh, another low on the CBFM and I am already at CD 17. I woke up feeling a little crampy on my left side and I thought I would see a high on the damn monitor. My temp also dropped this morning. I even collected more concentrated urine at 5am for testing. Did an OPK with the same urine and it's of course negative because it's FMU. When will I O this cycle? I O'ed at CD 20 last cycle and that's only 3 days away. I hope I am not going to get one of those super long 47 day cycles instead this month! Just to be safe I will start the BD marathon tonight because I want the swimmers in there before I O this time!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jessica28 said:


> Today is 8 DPO today and my temps are still up...
> I don't think I will be testing this cycle...just waiting it out since I have not even a sign or symptms to report. I can even symptom spot for christs sake.
> 
> I am so stressed.

I am very hopeful for you. Your temp looks good and gassy is totally a symptom! :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

bdunn - If you got your first positive cd 20 then you probably ov'd on cd 21. Your BD schedule sounds very promising!!! You should probably wait to test until cd 32 which would be 12 dpo! FX for you!!!

Lisa - glad your appt went well! I am routing for you this cycle!!!!

Gemma - FUck FF!!!!! I think and hope you ov'd cd 14! I agree with Laura... trust your body!!!!

JoAnna - omg chocolate fondue... YES PLEASE!!!! I hate how this ttc affects our sex lives... it sucks... I hope you OV early this month : )

May - I really hope you get your anniversary BFP!!!!!!! I don't know much about cbfm... I hope that you get your positive OPK in the next day or 2!!!! Maybe try testing this afternoon!! I have no clue about the spotting either... hmmm...

AFM - I have never been more excited about sore BBS... I could barely sleep last night because i love laying on my stomach while I sleep, but these bbs are in so much pain I couldn't really lay on them!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica - chart looks good... I am crossing my fingers and toes for you!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sex is tough when TTC. It's like we are robots and our only goal is to fertilize my egg. It throws all spontaneity and excitement out the window. And with the pressure of being able to finish the deed, hubs always get a little anxious and I have to worry if a bd marathon is going to wear him out or maybe that I should save all the swimmers for the crucial couple of days before O so that we don't have any performance issues when it matters the most. 

Jaime - I want that anniversary BFP sooooooo bad!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Sex is tough when TTC. It's like we are robots and our only goal is to fertilize my egg. It throws all spontaneity and excitement out the window. And with the pressure of being able to finish the deed, hubs always get a little anxious and I have to worry if a bd marathon is going to wear him out or maybe that I should save all the swimmers for the crucial couple of days before O so that we don't have any performance issues when it matters the most.
> 
> Jaime - I want that anniversary BFP sooooooo bad!

TTC is so annoying! Even if we completely set the mood... somehow, in the middle of sex, I think we both just keep thinking "gotta get it" ughh!


----------



## snowflakes120

Bdunn - I think your BD schedule sounds perfect!

Joanna - Dude. Totally stealing your idea of initating sex once a week. I like that. Also, eat some fondue for me! Yummmy!

Jaime - Hooray sore bb's!

Gemma - I'm not to sure what to think about with your chart. I could be the progesterone working but not really sure huns. Try not to stress it. I bet OV was CD14 as you had Sticky CM when FF says you OV'd and that wouldn't be right at all! FF has done that to me and I had to manually override it. 

Jess - Your chart is looking fabulous! Keep your PMA up! 

May - I am going to a OBGYN. I think I remember you saying the other day you wanted to switch. I did the same, I knew I had a Progesterone issue and my old OBGYN didn't listen and told me things I knew were wrong. So I switched to this one - and he is freaking awesome - I love him. I am trying to put off an RE for as long as I can as I have to pay 100% of costs bc I don't have any infertility coverage and what I do pay doesn't go towards my high deductible either. Sucks! 

Hooray for weekend! Anyone have any great plans? We going to a friends house tomorrow night and hubby is studying for exams so it'll be a bit quiet.


----------



## krystinab

Goodness ladies I have been reading all of the posts since yesterday and it took me 15 mins...

First off HAPPY Friday!!! I am soo ready for the weekend.

JoAnna can I come to your house? I havea choc bunny that is calling the fondue pot...LOL I <3 cho too, I becoming a dark choc lover, I use to me a milk/ white for a while but I am steppingmy game up....ohh and you can put cheese in ther will like apple smoke turkey sausage...ummmmm I want fondue!!

Jamie- OKKK I see you in your 4th week...WOOP WOOP

Bam- Maybe you could get some nice lingerie or give DH a lap dance...so its not all about fertilizing that egg...and you can feel all sexy :)

Lisa- My clomid sister, I know you will get a big juicy egg with the upped dosage!

Jess- keep your head up, you aint out til AF comes!


AFM, got my 4th and final reading and once again May conception for a girl and boy a few years later...LOL so thats 4 readings all May conception...only thinkg i have planned for the weekend is a french bikin wax...ouch!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - wow May is your month! Is it naive of me to get excited about psychic readings? One of mine said June, the other said Nov-Jan! Urggg!

Lisa - I am looking for a new OBGYN. The last I went to was terrible. So hard to find someone good especially since there are no reviews in them online!


----------



## snowflakes120

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Kristina - wow May is your month! Is it naive of me to get excited about psychic readings? One of mine said June, the other said Nov-Jan! Urggg!
> 
> Lisa - I am looking for a new OBGYN. The last I went to was terrible. So hard to find someone good especially since there are no reviews in them online!

Honestly, I went online to a bunch of OBGYN and our hospital websites and such. There are also "Meet and Greet Events" where it's basically a get to know your OBGYN's outside of the office here basically your are in a room and you get to almost interview each one and see which one works best for your needs. I wanted to go but the next one was a few months away and I wanted to get a handle on my issue right away.
What I found online was that they usually they have a short little burb about each Dr. I found one that said Fertility under professional interests. And choose him because I liked his write up and his location was close by. So I got lucky and picked good I guess. Ha! But it sure was a hard decision leaving my old one that I had been with for 6 years and she treated me for my Miscarriage to not knowing anything really about this new OBGYN and just showing up 1st time appt and talking about my issues and going over my personal charts. But I am ultimately really happy with him. I have learned that YOU are your own best advocate!!

Krystina - When are you testing girl!! Getting close. Chart looks good so far!! FX!!


----------



## Bride2b

Krystina your chart looks great!! I'm loving the fact that May is going to be your month - if all the psychics say it going to be then it will, just look at Jaime!!!

Jess your chart is looking good too, FX

May keep testing with FMU for CBFM, they have been known to jump from low to peak....so trust it. (Thats rich coming from me after thinking mine didnt pick up my surge...meh who knows!!)

BDunn I agree with the other for O date & you BD schedule has been BANG on!!

AFM - I got a reply from FF, talk about sit on the fence. I know there is no exact science to it, but it fucks me off, I am still pissed about messing up my chances this month when clearly I was banging away everyday in hope it would do the trick....I would have carried on too if it hadnt given me crosshairs! They can go screw themselves if they think I am paying VIP access again when it runs out in 9 days!! I am still angry!! :growlmad:
Oh and where fuck is my reading from Gail, I wonder if she sense my anger right now??


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok ladies I need your opinions. There is a couple that live in our apartment complex 
( thank god we are house hunting) that we have been friends with for a year. There have been many cases that something has gone wrong and they handle it like complete assholes examples:
A man was friendly at the pet store and helped her with her dog and dog food because she took the 2 kids and the dog in and needed help. The man asked her if he could step 10 feet away with her boy and the dog to pick out a treat she said ok. She could not see the man from the waist down so she immediately thinks he molested her child in the 3 minutes it took to pick a dog treat. She asked the child multiple times did he touch you here... He said no. So she calls the manager and reports it as inappropriate and then demands to see the security videos. When we found out about this it pissed us off but we said nothing. 
Her husband has been involved in many screaming matches in stores and restaurants because mistakes were made. He even threatened to file charges against a worker at lowes because the worker stood up for himself and did not back down apparently it was threatening or some shit. Then he called corporate and demanded his job yadda yadda yadda and this was all over the sales rep saying something would be 24 months no payments or interest which was wrong it was really 18. The store could not change it. It has to do with the credit company. They did heavily discount their ticket but it was not enough he had to start a fight. again when they told us we were less than impressed.
More recently they started having problems with the apartment office and brought us in to it. 
I know you are probably saying why the hell are you still associating with these people... My husband and has recently found Jesus and therefore he says that they are in crisis right now and the Christian thing to do is to help them and be there for them even when we do not agree with what they are doing. I feel like they drag us down with them, they take advantage of us, and it is a one sided friendship. 
We had a huge falling out last weekend because one of my best friends (since 7th grade) took their family pics. They were late the kids were cranky and they brought their dog. Their pictures were not the best. The only pics she could work with had serious lighting issues because they were taken outside. My friend edited them to the point she was happy and mailed them the disc. As soon as she got the disc she put them on Facebook and started saying crap like this is how they looked when we got them from the photographer and this is after I EDITED THEM TO FIX.... They are still not awesome but they are much better. Then her husband starts blasting her business Facebook page with crap like these days anyone with a camera and photoshop calls the self a photographer. And then starts dropping the name in a contact info for the other photographer they used last year. He went on and on and it pissed me the f off. After she deleted everything he put he did it again so I called him and asked that he be a grown up and contact her rather than blast her fb wall. 
I later got a message from his wife saying she was sorry to me that I was offended but here is their side that I was missing. I sent a simple reply that said I was sorry they did not like their pictures but I wish they would have handled the situation differently. They never tried to contact her before the Facebook attack. I feel like it is disrespectful to me that they knew she was a close friend and they treated her that way. 



So a week later here we are. I have not talked to them since. I am done. 
1- is that petty that I am done because they wronged a friend of mine? 
2-She sent back a message saying that if it were another photographer I would not have been upset about how they handled it. I can see why they would think that because we have never expressed our disapproval before. I am a big closure person. I want to send her a message and tell them that we have chosen to cut ties and that it was not just this one thing it was all of it and that we never approved but hose to keep it to ourselves. If I send something I want it to be for closure not to stir up more shit. 

So what should I do? 

Sorry this is so long.


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - I am sooo mad FOR you!!! GRRRRRRRR!!! I will punch someone in the face for you if you want!!!

Krystina... soooo they said CONCEIVE in may or FIND OUT in may?! OMG I NEED YOU TO TEST NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - Those people sound INSANE!!! It amazes me when grown adults act so immature! If it were me.... I know you want closure, but these people don't sound like they can handle anything you would have to say. I would honestly just leave it at that. You don't need those type of people in your life and you should just write their asses off! I feel like if you send her another message, she is going to give a ridiculous response and it's just going to go back and forth... Or you could just bitch slap her!


----------



## jrowenj

Ps... my weekend is consisting of relaxing with Kevin and Lola tonight hopefully watching a movie. Saturday, more yard work blehhh... Sunday our township is having a HUGE "garage sale." Anyone who wants to participate has to rent a table and it's gonna be HuGE... So, Kev and I are going to that Sunday morning! Hopefully we find some good deals! Maybe I will follow JoAnna's lead and buy some old furniture and refurb it!!! Sunday afternoon I have my cousin's bridal shower...

Whats everyone else up to??


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> JoAnna - Those people sound INSANE!!! It amazes me when grown adults act so immature! If it were me.... I know you want closure, but these people don't sound like they can handle anything you would have to say. I would honestly just leave it at that. You don't need those type of people in your life and you should just write their asses off! I feel like if you send her another message, she is going to give a ridiculous response and it's just going to go back and forth... Or you could just bitch slap her!

Ah yes why didn't I think of that? I could just bitch slap her! :rofl: Jaime you are funny.
Yeah I agree I do not think it would be handled well because they are pretty wackadoo.


----------



## jrowenj

I would be afriad that they would do something crazy to u!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

I found a piece by our dumpster that looks like a trunk except it has drawers instead of opening. It was dented and painted bright red and had been colored on with markers. I just finished it for my living room.https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG2001.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

Nice!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

I have become a dumpster diver. I found 3 chairs that I will be refurbish next.


----------



## CortneyMarie

I love it!! I would just let it go btw because I'm sure that you will end up getting meg's back that will just upset u more.


----------



## Hayaddie

You make me wanna be a dumpster diver! I'm going garage saleing tomorrow and finding something to refurbish! Lol


----------



## Jessica28

Got my reading from Gail!
Early conception in June. Predicted a boy.
Go to my journal and read it!!

I am a little hopeful after that but still I think she is wrong about the improvements coming in my life. I am out of a job and will be sent somewhere else to work while OH has a job here and our home is here....


----------



## jrowenj

Woke up at 6am in a panic bc I only tested that one day at 11 dpo. So, ran to cvs and took a test this morning! Dark as ever! I'm still in shock


----------



## CortneyMarie

jrowenj said:


> Woke up at 6am in a panic bc I only tested that one day at 11 dpo. So, ran to cvs and took a test this morning! Dark as ever! I'm still in shock

Awesome jaimie. :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Your Reading
By Gail Cuffe Psychic Medium


Linking in around you, I picked up firstly children, home and family will always be a strong focus in your life, and that your now very ready for pregnancy and plans are being made for this and this is on your mind alot of the time, I do sense a bit of worry, almost like a cloud around your emotions on linking with you, this may be around pregnancy worries or another aspect of your path, and I feel spirit want you to not worry so much about whats around the corner and what isnt and show a very happy outlook for your future

I am not seeing anything preventing pregnancy, and a lady who comes in around you from spirit says everything around this will be positive, she is showing a natural conception, but I feel you will take something health wise to improve your chances of conception

This lady is also showing a lovely home life, strong relationship and a long and happy life path for you all with no problems, she is showing a spirit baby with her, now this may be yourself who had a loss or someone around the family, and this spirit baby is with her

Looking at conception, I do like to see the soonest months for ladies within a reading although its September I see as your conception month, once you are pregnant, I feel a couple of months waiting will soon be forgotten

Everything shows well with your pregnancy, I feel you also actually enjoy pregnancy very much and getting ready for birth, seeing your baby grow and feeling a new life inside you, I also feel it will be an exciting time for your partner and your child too

Spirit show me all is well with your 2013 birth, and I see this as a boy, healthy labour and birth and lovely family unit bonding

I then see for you a further conception within 2014, around January and a healthy and beautiful baby girl born 2014, all is well within pregnancy, labour and birth and your Daughter completes your family


I have to say I would like to be pregnant before September...thats another 4-5 months away, BUT if a September conception brings me a healthy rainbow then I will take it!
I felt quite emotional about the lady looking after my angel, both my grandmothers are in the spirit world & I am so happy they are taking care of my baby boy.:cry:
I wonder if the thing 'health wise' is my other half as he has a crap diet....I should get him some vitamins for men I think!! This has made my mind up. I think if I tell him a psychic told he would probably have me sectioned under the mental health act!!

I have no idea if i am 9 dpo or 4 dpo? I have given up now.....and will just wait this out!!


----------



## jrowenj

Well, GEmma - I hope it's earlier than september, but that isn't too far away as youwill be busy with the wedding and time will fly!


----------



## Bride2b

Yes thats what I thought!! I have 8 weeks until my Hen Do in London, then 2 weeks after we are going to Brighton for the weekend for my friends Hen do and we are doing a 'Dirty Dancing' experience, spending the afternoon at the end of the pier in a Karaoke bar (which is a total dive but a laugh!) Then I think a Fish and Chip restuarant on the pier before the carnage of a night on the town (so if I am not pregnant then I can let my hair down!) Two weeks after that its my local Hen do, where we are going out for cocktails and dinner, then 2 weeks after its my wedding. Then it will be August, and in August I get to see my cousin and her two babies when she comes over from Auz - I've not seen her for 4 years an she is like my sister/best friend rolled into one & miss her so much! By the time she has gone it will be Septemeber - when I have THREE more weddings!!!! Yes my life will be sooooo busy September will be here in no time!!

I just cant stop crying over the reading!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> Woke up at 6am in a panic bc I only tested that one day at 11 dpo. So, ran to cvs and took a test this morning! Dark as ever! I'm still in shock

So happy for you!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - I am waiting on my reading from Gail too. How long did yours take and did order it from eBay? I think you had a great reading! You will be very busy the next few months and Sept will be here in no time! I almost cried when I read about the spirit child. She's so on point with the loss.


----------



## CortneyMarie

Bride2b said:


> Yes thats what I thought!! I have 8 weeks until my Hen Do in London, then 2 weeks after we are going to Brighton for the weekend for my friends Hen do and we are doing a 'Dirty Dancing' experience, spending the afternoon at the end of the pier in a Karaoke bar (which is a total dive but a laugh!) Then I think a Fish and Chip restuarant on the pier before the carnage of a night on the town (so if I am not pregnant then I can let my hair down!) Two weeks after that its my local Hen do, where we are going out for cocktails and dinner, then 2 weeks after its my wedding. Then it will be August, and in August I get to see my cousin and her two babies when she comes over from Auz - I've not seen her for 4 years an she is like my sister/best friend rolled into one & miss her so much! By the time she has gone it will be Septemeber - when I have THREE more weddings!!!! Yes my life will be sooooo busy September will be here in no time!!
> 
> I just cant stop crying over the reading!

Did you tell her about your mc? I just sent her an email with my details and I didn't mention my angel baby or dh daughter that isn't biologically his. It would be awesome if she picked up on either or both of these things. Sounds like you are crazy busy with all sorts of fun stuff ahead hope you can relax and enjoy :flower:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

WTH is going on with my chart? I haven't O yet and my temps are erratic!!!! If I didn't know any better I would say I already O'ed but all OPKs and CBFM results are negative. What gives???


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> WTH is going on with my chart? I haven't O yet and my temps are erratic!!!! If I didn't know any better I would say I already O'ed but all OPKs and CBFM results are negative. What gives???

you're chart has me boggled :coffee:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> WTH is going on with my chart? I haven't O yet and my temps are erratic!!!! If I didn't know any better I would say I already O'ed but all OPKs and CBFM results are negative. What gives???
> 
> you're chart has me boggled :coffee:Click to expand...

Up down up down!!!! $&@?!%#. I am pretty sure I have not O yet. I am getting the Pre-O symptoms.... Twinges, cramps, brown discharge. I usually get really bad cramps when I O and I haven't gotten that yet. I think I am going to use OPKs 3x a day from today on just so I won't miss the surge. Weird thing is if I am going to O in the next few days, why is my CBFM still low? Today is CD 18 and last cycle I O'ed on CD 20. Maybe i'll have another longggg cycle this month?? :shrug:


----------



## mrsjoannak

So I attempted to jump mrj last night and he said no not tonight I am tired... I promise tomorrow... So it is now tomorrow and he was passed out by 9:30. 

Hello brainstorm I am not going to crawl on top of myself and get myself pregnant. 
I.am.pissed.off.


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime so happy for ya but not suprised :) I knew ur test would get darker!!!

Afm....still just taking it easy this cycle...but I must say we've had fun and the month just started lol we have done the deed on cd 8,9,10,11,14 and 15 lol iD say the break not thinking abt it had been great...now if my cycle isn't 9 weeks long ill be happy as can be lol 

all these psychic readings are exciting lol I love hearing them and can't wait to see more bfps...SNOW..I BET THIS IS UR MONTH WITH THE NEW INCREASE IN MEDS.. :)


----------



## Bride2b

Hello? Have all the smeppers been kidnapped by aliens? It is everyone too busy shagging!!


----------



## Beauts

I'm here Bride2b!
I am 9dpo today and the 2 frer's I have a burning a hole in my drawer!! I want to test SO bad today but I know it will be a bfn as I don't tend to get bfp's until at least 10 DPO...but I think I am going to cave and test tomorrow...either morning or as soon as I get home from work..


----------



## Jessica28

I was thinking the same thing Bride! I've been online a lot this weekend but not much activity here! Hope everyone is alright!


----------



## jrowenj

Hey, loves!!!!!! So busy!!! Had a bridal shower today!! 

How is everyone?!?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am lurking! Went shopping with hubby today and now I am officially broke!!!! So I finally received two readings back. Will post tonight when I get home. I am just a bit discouraged since O is nowhere in sight and I am already at CD 19. This morning's OPKs was light as hell. Should be O'ing tomorrow but doesn't look like its going to happen. By now I should be cramping more but it's just a very full annoying twinge here and there. I wish my cycle was more regular.


----------



## threemakefive

Bambam I feel ya..late o's are my specialty now lol

Beauts glad to see you!! Try to wait it out those bfns way too early suck lol


----------



## jrowenj

Emily - glad you're feeling relaxed. I hope you don't have a 6 month cycle again!!!

Krystina your temps look great!!!

Gemma how ya feelin?!

May - can't wait to hear ur other readings. I hope you fricken OV soon!!!! 

Haley- tomorrow you're 13 weeks! I can't blieve it!

Shelli- almost gender time!!

Afm - I'm so tired. Got into a huge fight with some girl last night til 2am then woke up at 6 to garage sale then straight to a shower and now I'm forcing myself to stay awake to watch celebrity apprentic. Ughh!! Oh, and I had one last hpt laying around so I took it tonight. Lol!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Here's my first reading:

Your Reading
By Gail Cuffe Psychic Medium

Linking in around you, I sense some frustration around your emotions connecting to your ttc journey, I link with a lady spirit side and this lady does show some medical appointments or paper work, but I do feel you can and will conceive naturally.

This lady shows alot of improvements coming in around your path here, not just around pregnancy but also many other areas, around finance and the home too.

I see a conception here for you of July 2012, and I feel you will test in August and will be overjoyed by this news, I feel its important for you to know this child will be healthy and a full term pregnancy, and spirit show me this as a baby boy, and all is well around pregnancy, birth and labour for you.

Im then given a further conception for June 2014, and a baby girl born healthy and well 2015.

I feel this child will complete your family for you.

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Second reading, from Panrosa:


Tuning in around you at this time a sense a lady who is starting off on her journey around having a family , you have always wanted to have children one day and now the time in your life has never been so right as it is at present , i sense you are very settled and in a strong loving relationship and to have a child come into your happy home would make you and your partner so happy , i am shown by my spirit guide that a conception will be coming in for you within 2012 and i see in or around the month of June 2012 for this to happen , once your pregnancy is confirmed all will go to plan and i do not foresee any problems ahead for you around your pregnancy or the birth , you will give birth in or around the month of March 2013 and your baby will be a baby boy ,he will weigh around lb in weight and all will be well ,you and your partner will be over the moon with his safe arrival and you will be the proud first time parents ,my spirit guide is also showing me two more children ahead for you in the future and my guide is giving me the years 2015 and 2017 for this to come to pass for you ,one more baby boy and your final child will be a baby girl and her safe*arrival will complete your family ,good luck Mei sending you my love and best wishes for the future, take care.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

So the verdict so far from all these psychics are:

June/boy - Psychic Star & Panrosa
July/boy - Gail
Nov to Jan/boy - inbal (free at allexpert.com)

Gail said I might have medical issues... I really hope not. I haven't gone to the doctor for any fertility related issues yet. I went for a pap smear in Feb and all is fine. She also said I will have finance and home improvements... I sure hope so! My husband needs to get his well deserved inheritance back from his siblings and I am due a raise soon!!!

I love everything Panrosa has to say except I don't want to wait until 2015 and 2017 to have the two remaining kids... I will be 40 by then! I do want a total of 3 kids though!

Who is this lady spirit they both spoke of? Perhaps my great grandmother (who passed away when i was a teen) or my mother-in-law (whom I had never met)?


----------



## mammaspath

Hi girls!
sorry i checked out for a couple.......fewdays......lotsa news!
Bride - holy wow.........i teared up reading your post about gail! how very cool is that?!?

bambam - good news in the near future for you as well! 

who are the testers coming up? im going full force this month.......af should be completely finished tomarrow......i have a couple questions.
1. when and how should i temp?
2. when should i take baby aspirin
3. jrow - where did you get the tea and vitamins for hubby?

jamie - im still in shock...........so fucking pregnant!!!
who was this girl you were fighting with? gossip girl on the prowl! lol

afm - just had my first weekend of zumba classes! oh ya.......on my way for a beach body.........well a preggo beach body......sad story .... one of my co teachers just m/c at 10 weeks this last week........damn it tears me up everytime i hear about these stories.

well GOD has a plan for everything and she even said she doesn't question his plan.....ahhhmennn sista.....still its hard and it sucks ass!

i want a baby so bad!

shelli = when is your scan?????


----------



## mammaspath

i think i would seriously consider naming my baby smepniss if i get preggo this month...........seriously girls baby dust is needed here..........like super bad!


----------



## BeverleyLN

I'm sending out TONS of dust for this month girls!!

Mamas so sad to hear about your friend :( hits me right in the guts when i hear about MC hope she gets her rainbow baby soon

Bambam i think that eggy is coming out last days of june first days of july! we're almost in may that is not too far away!!

Jaime have you stopped peeing on things yet! :rofl:

Bride OMG i have done the same hen night at brighton before!!! it's the best!!! that karaoke bar is a scream! can't remember the name of the club we went to afterwards had a few too many sambucas but i'm thinking something like oceanas?!? anyways try and find it had the best time there!!

Well UK girls what has the bloody weather been like this weekend!!!! good job the prince got married last April 29th or they would have needed a boat to get them to them there!! think i may migrate to Australia or a sunny US state these english summers are getting worse! my beautiful patio set which ive had for two years is rusting and i bet we've used it a max of 20 times!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jrowenj

May - I suuuurre hope you get your BFP in June!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Amy - awesome new Zumba pic!!! Beach Baby Body in the making!!! You should start taking the aspirin asap and take it every day!!! I am still taking mine! The tea that I bought was just from a health food store. You can check out their website and it will tell you where to buy it! The brand name for the tea is YOGI tea and it's called "mother to be tea." You only drink it until you O. I drank 3 cups a damn day! Hubby started taking FertileAid and I got that at early-pregnancy-tests.com. As far as temping, you need to buy a Basal Body Temp Thermometer. You should start ASAP or else your chart could be inaccurate. I would say since you are just nearing the end of AF you should really try to start tomorrow!! Go to FertilityFriend.com and it explains the temps and you can use the online chart there. THey let you use it for free for 30 days, so you can try it this month and see how you like it! You basically sit the thermometer on your night stand and when you wake up (same time every morning) you roll over and take your temp before getting out of bed!!

Bev - Last night was the last time I will pee on anything, i promise! hahaha!! The test line appeared BEFORE the control line... so I would say I am cooking up a nice bun in this oven!! Is princess moving and kicking around yet?!

Krystina better test today... and where the hell is hobbnob... she was def close to testing as well!!!

So, I got in a fight with this chick because while at a party, she asked one of my close friends.. "sooo... how is Jaime? I heard she can't get pregnant" WTF?!?!?!?!!?! I don't even talk to that fucking bitch!!! Where did she hear this and why is she spreading that rumor?!?!?! So, I text her that night and said "if you would like to know any personal info about MYSELF than you need to directly ask ME and not other people!" Well, it escalated... she then took my texts to her and FORWARDED them to about 8 of our mutual friends!!!! THEN I called her to yell at her and I didn't know she was at a party with all of them and she put me on speakerphone without telling me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CRAZY ASS BITCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

jrowenj said:


> May - I suuuurre hope you get your BFP in June!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Amy - awesome new Zumba pic!!! Beach Baby Body in the making!!! You should start taking the aspirin asap and take it every day!!! I am still taking mine! The tea that I bought was just from a health food store. You can check out their website and it will tell you where to buy it! The brand name for the tea is YOGI tea and it's called "mother to be tea." You only drink it until you O. I drank 3 cups a damn day! Hubby started taking FertileAid and I got that at early-pregnancy-tests.com. As far as temping, you need to buy a Basal Body Temp Thermometer. You should start ASAP or else your chart could be inaccurate. I would say since you are just nearing the end of AF you should really try to start tomorrow!! Go to FertilityFriend.com and it explains the temps and you can use the online chart there. THey let you use it for free for 30 days, so you can try it this month and see how you like it! You basically sit the thermometer on your night stand and when you wake up (same time every morning) you roll over and take your temp before getting out of bed!!
> 
> Bev - Last night was the last time I will pee on anything, i promise! hahaha!! The test line appeared BEFORE the control line... so I would say I am cooking up a nice bun in this oven!! Is princess moving and kicking around yet?!
> 
> Krystina better test today... and where the hell is hobbnob... she was def close to testing as well!!!
> 
> So, I got in a fight with this chick because while at a party, she asked one of my close friends.. "sooo... how is Jaime? I heard she can't get pregnant" WTF?!?!?!?!!?! I don't even talk to that fucking bitch!!! Where did she hear this and why is she spreading that rumor?!?!?! So, I text her that night and said "if you would like to know any personal info about MYSELF than you need to directly ask ME and not other people!" Well, it escalated... she then took my texts to her and FORWARDED them to about 8 of our mutual friends!!!! THEN I called her to yell at her and I didn't know she was at a party with all of them and she put me on speakerphone without telling me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CRAZY ASS BITCH!!!!!!!!

Jaimie I'm sorry but I'm lol over here I can just hear you going off on that girl. But I know ppl can be so immature and nasty no matter how old they are...as for the other girls all this should show them how much of a hitch this lady really is I'm mean it sounds like 12 year old behavior to forward ppl her fight. Whatever you have the satisfaction of that baby growing in ur belly!


----------



## jrowenj

Cortney, Trust me... after a little while I just started laughing my ass off at how stupid this chick is!!! I stopped fighting with her and went about my weekend and she just KEPT texting me ALLLLL weekend... i hope I ruined her weekend!! Everytime she would send me a nasty text, I would reply with something snooty like "zzzzzz" or "thanks!" ROTFL!!!!

BTW, where are you at in your cycle?!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - that's hilarious! I truly think people like that are wackos and need a life.

Bev - hope you are right. I haven't even O'ed this cycle yet and I am on CD 20. :(

AFM - I got all sorts of cramps when I was sleeping last night and it was so uncomfortable at times that it woke me. I was sure I was ovulating or getting ready to. Woke up nice and early to test and wouldn't you know it... Another BFN on the OPK and low in CBFM!!! Wtf???? Now my body is playing with my emotions. My chart looks like shit. By this time last cycle I had a nice dark test line on the OPK. I hate that my cycle and O is so unpredictable. So frustrated!


----------



## CortneyMarie

jrowenj said:


> Cortney, Trust me... after a little while I just started laughing my ass off at how stupid this chick is!!! I stopped fighting with her and went about my weekend and she just KEPT texting me ALLLLL weekend... i hope I ruined her weekend!! Everytime she would send me a nasty text, I would reply with something snooty like "zzzzzz" or "thanks!" ROTFL!!!!
> 
> BTW, where are you at in your cycle?!

10 dpo today tested test and got bfn so waiting till tomorrow :( I hate the tww and all the hope and let down it brings. Cant even symptom spot cuz everything that is going on is a symptom but is also usual for me. Got one of my readings back but cant read it cuz she sent it as a Pdt and I cont get my kindle to open is and my laptop screen is broke :(


----------



## jrowenj

Ughhhh... do u wanna email it to me? I can put it in text form via email and email bk to u


----------



## Hayaddie

JRow you are stronger than me! I would have screamed "I am pregnant you bitch or I would come kick your ass!" bahahahaha I wish I could say that... I'm a lover not a fighter :) I cannot believe you are almost 5 weeks!! Have you made it past a missed period?? I woke up this morning thinking ahhhh it's 13 weeks I should feel amazing! NOT! Woke up dry heaving. Totally Lame! I hope everyone has a wonderful week!! Bev and Shell how early do you guys get the gender scan? I don't get mine til 18 weeks... Sheesh!


----------



## jrowenj

Trust me i wanted to scream that to her!!!!!! My missed period was thursday!!! I took an hpt sat and last night and the test line showed BEFORE the control line! I wish i had some dry heaving... i feel wayyy too good... my dr appt is tmrw


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. We had a super busy weekend. It was great! Our friends came over with their 6 month old little girl and I got to hold her and feed her. It was great but only makes me want a baby that much more now!! 

We started our SMEP a bit early yesterday as I really have no clue when I will OV with taking the Clomid earlier this cycle so I just want to make sure we are in the game!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!! Looks like it was a pretty quiet weekend around here! 

Jamie...Fthat bitch...she doesnt know you. She's not even worth the coversation...If I were in NJ I'd punch her for you...unlike Hayydie I am a fighter, lover second...LOL

Snow- what CD are you? When are you taking your clomid this cycle?

Courtney- Your estill early, test again in a few days. :)

Bam- I'd BD like crazy if I were you, sometimes O can be a day off or so. 

AFM, my temp dropped this AM so I am expecting AF tomorrow or wednesday! Let me say I am not mad at all, I know May is my conception month...4 psychics said so! About to call in my clomid now!


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - I am CD7 today. I take my last Clomid tonight. I am doing CD3-CD7 this cycle. Oh girl, I totally felt the hot flashes last night. Let me tell you! Holy horrid!


----------



## krystinab

Girl they are the worst!! I get them too from the clomid. It must be your upped dosage. DO you use a CBFM or OPK's? I am anxious to get on to this cycle!


----------



## snowflakes120

krystinab said:


> Girl they are the worst!! I get them too from the clomid. It must be your upped dosage. DO you use a CBFM or OPK's? I am anxious to get on to this cycle!

I use OPK's. I think I'm going to start doing them on CD11 or CD12. I think. I'm not sure when to expect OV. For me it's usually between CD13-Cd16. I'm hoping that I OV on the early side with taking the Clomid on earlier CD's this time. Also, hoping for a big nice temp raise and not a dip at 2dpo like I usually get.


----------



## krystinab

need to vent....May will be my 13th MF cycle TTC....ugh that pisses me off...I cant wait til I see my lil baby's face...God please let this month be the month...I am accepting all prayers and baby dust. We are going to Miami on 6/8 and AF is due 6/2 Id love to suprise Sean with a BFP. I was thinking if I am pregnant, I'd plan a lil dinner on the beach and tell him...

Snow I think you should start using OPK's on CD 10 just to be safe.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

So all that bitching this morning about not getting a positive OPK, I think I might have just gotten one (or close to it). I have been getting crazy cramps all night and I just hope I didn't already miss O. So my OPK was negative at 11pm last night and 6am this morning. This one I just took just now at noon. Can someone lend a helping eye and let me know if it looks positive? Can I send it to someone to upload it since I am at work and on my phone? Pleazzzzzeeeeee????


----------



## jrowenj

Sure!! I can do it!


----------



## jrowenj

[email protected]


----------



## Bride2b

Bev - the karaoke bar is 'Glitter Ball' and yes Oceania is the club, its the one with the flashing 'Saturday Night Fever' dance floor. We went two years ago for some friends 30th birthdays. It was awesome!!

Jaime - so glad you have your BFP and that bitch was spreading crap, I would def be smiling inside!!!

Krystina loving the positivity.

May - I hope the CBFM changes soon!!!

AFM - either CD 6 or CD 11. I think I am CD 6 so the second O date was the correct one FF gave me. I would have had a visit by AF by now seeing as its CD11 IF my O date was CD14 which is gave me first. I did an opk earlier just to see - nothing. So I am pissed I missed out on BD over O day. I know now I that I O CD18-20 ish so I will make sure we are at it like rabbits when I O next month!!!! I feel like I wasted a month!!


----------



## shellideaks

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA, not been too well this past week. Been off work sick and have spent all day today being poked and prodded in hospital. Had bloods done on Friday, more done today, had my urine checked and had an internal exam :( Everything is fine with baby, I'm just having a not so nice pregnancy, I've basically been told to expect to feel crap the whole way through lol. Not complaining now I know bubs is okay.

Jaime glad to hear your tests are getting darker, you've deffo got a sticky bean in there. And that girls sounds like such a bitch, I would get worked up so bad if it was me. My patience is non existent these days!

I go for my gender scan next week, probably next Tuesday so dead on 16 weeks. Can't wait! I nearly got an extra scan today but then didn't at the last minute cos the hospital was too busy. Boo them.


----------



## Bride2b

As long as bubs is ok Shelli thats the main thing, us women can take feeling rubbish as long as bubs is born screaming! I bet you were gutted not getting a scan today when you were almost there getting one!!! Looking forward to finding out what flavour smep baby you have in there, I wonder if its another Princess like Bev?x


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime, I just emailed the two pics to you! Thanks!!


----------



## shellideaks

Bride2b said:


> As long as bubs is ok Shelli thats the main thing, us women can take feeling rubbish as long as bubs is born screaming! I bet you were gutted not getting a scan today when you were almost there getting one!!! Looking forward to finding out what flavour smep baby you have in there, I wonder if its another Princess like Bev?x

It is, I can take it as long as he/she gets here safely! I was, the doctor even told us we were having one then came back and said we weren't, I wanted to smack her then haha. I hope so, would love it to be a girl but I have convinced myself it's a boy lol.


----------



## Jessica28

Well....I did an opk after school today and there is a faint faint faint line there when the past few days there as absolutely nothing showing. Maybe I just have line eye...
Having a bit of backache too so thinking AF is on the way but then I had 1 coffee and a glasss of milk today and can;'t stop peeing! Oh...plus a can of d. pepsi.


----------



## Bride2b

Ohhhh errr a faint line Jess? FX!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jess, pee on a HPT please!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Here are May (BamBam) OPKs!!! Whats everyone think??


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma, I think I am near O. Why is it that my CBFM is still at low? My 12pm OPK is close to positive I think (right, Jaime?). Waiting to pee on another one and see. I hope I didn't miss O. Hubby an I were too tired so we skipped Bd last night. Now I regret it!


----------



## jrowenj

Shelli glad bubba is ok...hope you feel better. Cant wait tofind gender!!! Team pink!!!!!

Jess, unfortunately think only opk can be a preg indicator is if its a dark positive, but maybe its a sign! Fx! 

Gemma...hope yor bd session pre-o did it!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Yes...I figured as much. Wish AF would hurry up and show since I know shes on the way. My back is killing me.


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Yes...I figured as much. Wish AF would hurry up and show since I know shes on the way. My back is killing me.

Your temps still up!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Omgggg im sooooo mad!!!!! So, 4 days before my bfp i paid for a same day reading from psychic...she didnt give me my reading until like 4 days ago!!!!!! It said i would conceive in july...i wrote back and asked for refund bc i paid extra for same day reading which was a week late and also informed her i got my bfp so her reading was wrong. He has emailed me back and forth like 6 times telling me she is still seeing july even though i got my bfp...i said are u implying that i will lose this baby?!?!? How fucking rude!!!!!!!! Ive asked her 5 times to refund me and each time she responds im still sensing a july 2012 conception!!!! Im pisssed


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> May - I suuuurre hope you get your BFP in June!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Amy - awesome new Zumba pic!!! Beach Baby Body in the making!!! You should start taking the aspirin asap and take it every day!!! I am still taking mine! The tea that I bought was just from a health food store. You can check out their website and it will tell you where to buy it! The brand name for the tea is YOGI tea and it's called "mother to be tea." You only drink it until you O. I drank 3 cups a damn day! Hubby started taking FertileAid and I got that at early-pregnancy-tests.com. As far as temping, you need to buy a Basal Body Temp Thermometer. You should start ASAP or else your chart could be inaccurate. I would say since you are just nearing the end of AF you should really try to start tomorrow!! Go to FertilityFriend.com and it explains the temps and you can use the online chart there. THey let you use it for free for 30 days, so you can try it this month and see how you like it! You basically sit the thermometer on your night stand and when you wake up (same time every morning) you roll over and take your temp before getting out of bed!!
> 
> Bev - Last night was the last time I will pee on anything, i promise! hahaha!! The test line appeared BEFORE the control line... so I would say I am cooking up a nice bun in this oven!! Is princess moving and kicking around yet?!
> 
> Krystina better test today... and where the hell is hobbnob... she was def close to testing as well!!!
> 
> So, I got in a fight with this chick because while at a party, she asked one of my close friends.. "sooo... how is Jaime? I heard she can't get pregnant" WTF?!?!?!?!!?! I don't even talk to that fucking bitch!!! Where did she hear this and why is she spreading that rumor?!?!?! So, I text her that night and said "if you would like to know any personal info about MYSELF than you need to directly ask ME and not other people!" Well, it escalated... she then took my texts to her and FORWARDED them to about 8 of our mutual friends!!!! THEN I called her to yell at her and I didn't know she was at a party with all of them and she put me on speakerphone without telling me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CRAZY ASS BITCH!!!!!!!!

jamie - i wanna know what the girls on the other side of the phone were doing while you were on speaker phone......seriously that as a whole sounds so childish........i have no tolerance for stupid people.......

im off to shop for all my ttc stuff......i so hope this is my month........quit the bar...transitioning into my nursing role.....finally!!!

may - ur opk looks positive......did you gd last night? i would do it tonight....

i can't decide if i should test opks or just bd everyday?????!!! should i bd everynight???? idk it's not really smepping but i don;t wanna miss the egg!


----------



## mammaspath

jaime - i think i would cut my losses with the last psychic......u don't need any negative energy right now!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

May I think you will get your peak on cbfm tomorrow personally & that you should def BD tonight as I think you are about to O! Not sure whats happened with your CBFM, are you peeing on it long enough?

Jaime - how fucking rude of the psychic person!!!! They should refund on the basis that they didnt sent it out same day.

Amy I ended up BD EVERYDAY in hope of catching it, but then FF gave me false crosshairs, so I stopped. Maybe BD on smep then go to everyday for like 3 days before expected O, then O day and day after. Getting the soldiers in on the 3 days before O is probably perfect...this is what FF looks at and gives a score on your BD compared to O. I would opk too just to make sure you know when O happens xx


----------



## Bride2b

Amy you look GREAT in that new picture!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy the girls in the room immediately called me to let me know they thik shes psycho and they all left the room when she put me on speaker!!

Whatcha buyin???? Are u gonna try temping????

Gemma trust me her email just pissed me off. I dont trust her! She got a ton of shit wrong!


----------



## mammaspath

l just bought a thermometer and fertileaid for hubby......online....ahhh i want it now!


----------



## mammaspath

jaime - im so proud of your friends!.......i think i would have taken the phone, threw it in the trash, and left the party......... sheesh....


----------



## mammaspath

i think i'm gonna be a bit behind on this month, however, im still gonna give it a whirl!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy, i say just bd everyday ur fertile week!! Sounds like you and ur hot hubby wont have trouble doing that!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Amy - I BD'ed yesterday early morning. Will definitely tonight! I hope I didn't miss the egg. Does my OPKs look positive to you?

Gemma - I took your advice and peed in a cup in the middle of the night around 5am so that the urine is concentrated. Still no highs or peaks though. Maybe it's defective... Like my damn ovaries!!!! Lol. Do you think I am O'ing today or tomorrow? My temps did not drop too much today.


----------



## krystinab

Amy you look so nice in your new pik!! I'm with Jamie bd as much as possible your fertile week.


Jamie which psychic was that? I can't believe she said that to you how rude...don't even think about that bs...


----------



## jrowenj

It was ruby


----------



## mammaspath

ruby sucks! ............. just sayn!


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime...psychics are crazy  and so are bitches lol

Glad all is going well guys...

afm... cd 16....bding tons :) although not trying for anythign this month!!! :) but something wierd today..I had blood(brick red/brownish) tinged ewcm when i wiped....it was odd... but that is all :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Emily - have you O'ed yet?


----------



## bdunn12

Jaime - I also got a reading from Ruby. I paid for it on a last Friday and didn't receive it until Tuesday. The only reason I got it then is because I emailed her asking about it. She immediately emailed me back and couldn't remember which reading I purchased. She decided to upgrade me to the next reading. Not even 60 seconds after I sent her an email saying "Thanks!" she sent me my reading. I was like WTF..how can she do a "reading" that fast..lol. I don't believe any of it anyhow but I was still like What the...

Lol this is what she sent me...

When I spoke with your baby to come she said shes a precious girl. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST AUG OF 2012 OR CONCEIVE AUG OF 2012 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF AUG OF 2013. 

When I spoke with your next baby to come she said shes a precious girl. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST NOV OF 2014 OR CONCEIVE NOV OF 2014 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF NOV OF 2015. 



To be honest...I think it's bullshit. lol..Not trying to get my hopes up too much but I realllllly feel like this is my month. Have been having some weird feelings the last two days. Even bet my husband that I would get a positive within the next 3 days. I'm 8dpo now. Lol..I have been having weird twinges, lots of yellow cm, tender boobs, so bloated that it's uncomfortable, my gums bled when I brushed my teeth this morning, been crazy tired, and extremely irritable. I remember being irritable, bloated, and having tender boobs when I was pregnant last time.

I just feel so confident this month. 

On another note, look at this WONDERFUL evap I got..lol Don't know if yall can see it but in real life it's horrid. Sadly, it came up within the time limit. Pretty sure I got a bad batch. Have been waiting about a month for them to send me a new batch but haven't heard a word. I think it's about time to go unsatisfied customer on their ass.

Best of luck to all of you ladies! I'm ready to see some more positives!

Also, Jaime - How did your doc appt go today?
 



Attached Files:







evapwondfo.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

A positive smiley CB OPK last night but still no thermal shift. *sniff*. Is this an anovulatory month??? Still feeling crampy. Did all my effort this month go to waste? :cry:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Bambam don't stress!! just BD your OPK looked Pos you ever know! 

Jaime first off that girl is a BITCH!!! she was lucky you weren't in your second tri cause you would have ate her a spat her out!!! i am the worlds kindest, gentlest person but piss me off right now and you will die! Ruby is a money grabbing crazy ass freak! you should have mentioned that SIX of people said April and guess the fuck what! Ruby you are poor excuse don't give your day job! 

phewwww that's my anger let out for the day :rofl:

So princess is moving lots and she especially likes the right hand side i have a lopsided bump when i lay down! She's kicking too i feel it maybe every other day but DH can't feel it yet but he did feel her move off the right side when i gave her a nudge.

Hayley we only get 2 scans on the NHS if we're classed as a low risk pregnancy one at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks.... the 20 week scan will have a look for gender if they aren't rushed but won't let you try and baby in the right position to see if the legs are crossed so we paid for a private scan to find out the gender at 16 weeks


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Just did my CBFM and it's at PEAK!!!!! It went from low to peak and never got a high. So after my 4 positive OPKs yesterday, why does my temp look like shit? No rise, no nuthin'. Why does my body hate me????


----------



## jrowenj

Bdunn- that's kinda what happened with my ruby one too! She couldn't remember which one I ordereed. Pain in ny ass. I'm glad this is gonna be ur month! Can't wait for ur bfp in a few days!!

Bev- holy hormonal! I like ur spice!!! Hhahahaha

May- I guarantee you are gonna ov today and get that shift tomorrow!!

Dr appt in 2 hrs! Ugh I wish I were further a long and getting a scan! What's the earliest u can see heartbeat? I'm gona schedule a scan!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - I am excited for you!!! We need details when you get back!!! I sure hope I get a rise tomorrow. I would be devastated if I did all this work and didn't ovulate.


----------



## Jessica28

Can't wait to hear how your Doc. appt. goes Jaime!


----------



## Jessica28

As for me, my temps are still up. I am either 16 dpo or only 12 dpo (I override FF). Last cycle, LP was only 11 so at least my LP will be longer. I am not having any pregnancy symptoms or anything which leads me to believe I would only be disappointed. Although I have 51 points on FF....but I think it is signs of AF coming... I just don't know. I don't want to be hopeful because of not having any signs. AF is due Thursday though.


----------



## Bride2b

May your temp shift will come tomorrow if it peaked today, your OPK was dark yesterday so I would say I day is today!!! I thought you might get your peak today! IF it turns out that you O tomorrow your temp shift will be the following day. When I get my peak it's usually the 2nd peak when I O.

Jaime,good luck for today.

Just on my lunch break so will check back later 

BDunn good luck & loving the positivity!

Emily Wtf with the cm???? Are you about to O do you think?

Afm- this cycle sucks big balls!!!! Just waiting for AF after blowing my chances & listening to FF & not my CBFM....ugh! AF should be here Sat. Hurry up Saturday!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Jess 11 LP and today is 12 DPO? Have you tested? Are you sure your not pg? X


----------



## jrowenj

Seriously, Jess... PLEASE TAKE A TEST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - you were soooo right with the CBFM! I am so glad I peaked today, although, I never got a high! We BD'ed last night thinking I O'ed yesterday when I got my positive OPK. I guess I haven't yet??????? So if I peaked today, then I should O today or tomorrow instead? And I shouldn't freak that my temp has not risen yet??? I will be doing another OPK later this afternoon just to check if the surge is gone. Saturday, hurry up for Gemma!!! Thanks for all your help!

Jess - Again, :test:!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

May - that's perfect because you got to BD yesterday and I bet you OV today!!!!!! You are gonna get that anniversary present, I just know it!


----------



## snowflakes120

May - Hooray for peak! Your BD schedule looks good! 

Jess - TEST! Your temps are up and past last months LP!

Bev - Hooray for kicks! 

Krystina - Hope your temp goes back up today!

Amy - Glad you got a thermometer and fertileaid! Your ready for this cycle!

BDunn - Hope that evap turns into a BFP like Jaime's!

AFM, CD8 SMEP commences today. Hooray! We're gonna catch the egg this month!


----------



## Hayaddie

Bev you are spicy today!! Lol I've been researching for places to do a gender scan at 16 and no one will until 18 so I suppose I shall wait :( lol

Jaime!! Good luck at your appointment! We want all the details!! I think they try to hear the heart beat on the Doppler between 9-10 weeks so maybe your next months appointment!! Woot woot!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> May - that's perfect because you got to BD yesterday and I bet you OV today!!!!!! You are gonna get that anniversary present, I just know it!

I want it soooo bad!! :wacko:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hayley - Try looking up the 4D scans in your area - they will do it for you. I know I got inundated with a millions of flyers advertising 16 week gender scans from them right after I visited my OBGYN for the BFP in Sept. :)

Jaime - Have a great 1st appt. I want to hear all about it when you get back!


----------



## threemakefive

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Emily - have you O'ed yet?

I'm not keepng track this month grrrr lol I would guess no bc of long cycles I've been having....but cervix was show last few days...so I guess we will see in a few weeks if I have oed..


----------



## Jessica28

You guys are really twisting my arm!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!!

Jamie how exciting! I wish you a great first appointment...please spare us no details :)

Jess I agree with everyone, you should test ASAP!

Snow- thanks my temp did go back up but I think its because I was crying for like an hour this morning at 5am....went back to sleep and woke up at 9...so I have an open circle for today...I've had some bottled up feeling inside about this entire ttc journey that I finally shared with Sean. Some of my feelings went as far back as the mc...anyway I am soooooo releived we were able to discuss everything and I fell like I can start my May cycle with a good attitude and no resentment towards my honey...I am just waiting for AF, guessing she will be here tomorrow as I am 13 dpo today.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - Happy Smeping!!!! I swear to GOD this is gonna be your month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Haley - DAMMIT! I wanna know just as badly as you what you are cookin in there!!!!

Krystina - Lots of hugs... Im sorry you had a bad night/morning... So, happy you were able to talk about with Sean and release all of that emotion. xoxoxoxox

Jessica - PLEASE TEST! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!! 

So... The appointment went well... I guess... I am so early, so all I got done was a pelvic exam and a breast exam and a prescription to get my bloodwork. I have my first Scan in 3 weeks!!!!!! She didn't really give me too much confidence about the probability of this pregnancy being successful, so that kind of bothered me... She did say during the pelvic exam that my uterus is already enlarged which is good.. she just crossed her fingers and said "positive thoughts" and hoping for the best... I guess that is really all we can do, but I just wanted her to assure me that this baby was going to be healthy... 

So, all the ladies in the 2WW, I will be in the 2WW with you waiting for my ultrasound and hearing that everything is measuring well and seeing the flicker of the HB!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime, everything will be fine! Glad the appt went well. The doc had nothing bad to say so I would say you have nothing to worry about! Can't wait till you get your scan!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks May... I don't know why... I guess being at the Dr's office again brought up horrible memories. I haven't been back there since they told me that I was going to miscarry... So, being there just made me feel yucky and now I am an emotional wreck! My husband was going to go with me and I said I didn't need him to, but now I wish I would have had him there!


----------



## jrowenj

I am also struggling because my best friend in the whole world has been trying for her first baby for almost three years. I do NOT want to tell her I am pregnant... I know how it feels to be told that even from a friend or relative... how much you struggle to be happy for your loved one, but at the same time feeling defeated... I feel like if I don't tell her soon then she may feel bad that I didn't tell her bc she is my dearest friend... this is tough


----------



## Hayaddie

Jaime, my doc told me the same things, nothing too confident but that my uterus was already enlarged which was a great sign. Just go get your blood work and those numbers will make you feel better! 

My bestie is also trying to get PG and I hate talking about baby with Her because I don't wanna make her feel weird! So pray she gets a BFP soon and can share the nine months with you!!

Hugs to you Krystina!! It's probably good that you are letting all the emotions out though!!

Afm, hubby says we can wait til 18 weeks and isn't letting me get an early scan! What an ass lol! So I've still got like a month.... Oh but guess what!! We bought a crib!!! How exciting!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Jaime, my doc told me the same things, nothing too confident but that my uterus was already enlarged which was a great sign. Just go get your blood work and those numbers will make you feel better!
> 
> My bestie is also trying to get PG and I hate talking about baby with Her because I don't wanna make her feel weird! So pray she gets a BFP soon and can share the nine months with you!!
> 
> Hugs to you Krystina!! It's probably good that you are letting all the emotions out though!!
> 
> Afm, hubby says we can wait til 18 weeks and isn't letting me get an early scan! What an ass lol! So I've still got like a month.... Oh but guess what!! We bought a crib!!! How exciting!

Im not even excited about the bloodwork. She said when I miscarried last time I had high levels and the only way to know was by the scan... ugh! I am sure it will be fine though and she made me realize the due date has a cool number 1/3/13!! I got married 01.01.10 so i hope i have the baby on that date!! hehehe!!

Damn your hubby!!!! We can't wait to find out over here! hahahaha!!

Yeaaa for baby crib shopping!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Jaime soooo happy that the appt went well. Only 3 measly weeks! It's not too far at all!

Krystina - So sorry about being upset this AM. We all have our days. And sometimes a good cry and loving sholder to lean on is what we need. I know you said you just passed the 1 year mark. I know things have been hard between the MC and the time it is taking - I am going through the same thing. My 1 year hits next month. 

I am going to kill my hubby today. I am so incredibly embarrassed! So our friends are moving back to Charlotte from Atlanta. They want to stay with us this weekend Sun & Mon night to go and look at houses. Hubby tells his friend - a guy - that it would be bad timing because he has Final Exams next week. Perfect. Until, he lets out this nugget of info..... Well, Lisa is supposed to ovulate one of those days and it's a pretty important this month so I don't think it would be a good idea to stay with us. OMG. I am beyond embarrassed! I know our friends don't care and actually understand - His wife has PCOS and we talk about TTC all the time. She started around the same time as me and only has had 2 periods and hasn't even OV'd yet. They just put her back on BCP for 2 months to get her ovaries straightened out. But anyways, talk about humiliated! I am going to kill him!!


----------



## jrowenj

LISA! I am soooo sorry for laughing at your hubs! hahahahahahahaha!!!! Men are sooooo stupid sometimes! hahahaha ALl you need is for people to know youre ovulatng! hahahahahahahahahahahahaha... ahhh that just cheered me up! hahaha


----------



## mammaspath

Lisa - I think we are on the same cd!......im cd8 today too! yay 2ww together.....im gonna be nothing but positive for us both.........and my hubby knows when i ovulate too hehe.......well everyone knows......i have a cheering squad...... i love it!

Jaime - dr. appt! how awesome.......hey um ur uterus is enlarged.......hahaha that just sounds funny......in no time everything is gonna be large!!!!

jess - freaking test! 

krystina - know how you feel! i wanna baby so bad and i still think about the baby i lost......kills me!

Bev - so happy about the princess......smep is the name right?!? haha


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. 

Jamie- I think the doctor is just being a doctor. I am sure your lil bean is nice and cozy in that enlarged uterus of yours...

Hayddie- what do you want? boy or girl?

Amy- Im jealous I want to be in the 2ww with you guys :D I have another 14 to 16 days to go before I see any part of a TWW.

Lisa- hil-fuking-larious....your hubby is like Im going to get that egg...sorry buddy, no vacancy!!

Jess- whats up with that test????

AMF- nothing :) called in my next round of clomid...come on AF.


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina are u sure ur out?!?!?!?!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Krystina are u sure ur out?!?!?!?!

well you can never be sure...LOL but I dont feel pregnant...of course a little bit of me is hoping I will get a BFP. If AF doesnt show, I will test Friday AM. I have been sooo good about not keeping HPTs in the house!


----------



## Jessica28

I might cave and take a test after school..... ARHHHHHHHHHH
Know I will be disappointed though :(


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jess, don't be so sure!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaa jesss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeaaa krytsina!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Do any of you pregnant ladies get sharp pains in your lower ab/uterus?? Sometimes when I sit to pee or...#2... I get a sharp pain when i push to pee... or #2 lol


----------



## auntylolo

jrowenj said:


> Do any of you pregnant ladies get sharp pains in your lower ab/uterus?? Sometimes when I sit to pee or...#2... I get a sharp pain when i push to pee... or #2 lol

Yeah, I told Kev it felt like baby was pinching me inside:haha: not nice, but normal:thumbup:


----------



## Bride2b

Jess you had better test!!!

Krystina I want to also know why you think you are out?

Jaime so pleased it went well so far, take baby steps at this stage. 3 weeks isnt long until you get to see little bean in there! I'm not sure about the sharp pain, I had so many different aches & pains etc when I was PG but I cant remember that. I think we over analyse EVERYTHING when we get pregnant.

Lisa thats so funny about your hubby!! Good on him though, he is obviously on a mission. I wish my OH would sacrifice his mates for my O date, he always seems to be fannying around somewhere and not here when I need him to get on with the business!!!

I'm off to the gym in a bit so that will keep me busy rather than thinking about how shit this cycle has turned out even though I was on a mission!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

auntylolo said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you pregnant ladies get sharp pains in your lower ab/uterus?? Sometimes when I sit to pee or...#2... I get a sharp pain when i push to pee... or #2 lol
> 
> Yeah, I told Kev it felt like baby was pinching me inside:haha: not nice, but normal:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah, it does feel like pinching... it HURT... so thats why i was worried!

OMG you are almost 13 weeks!!!


----------



## krystinab

Bride- To be honest I am not sure why I am so confident I am out- guessing its the monthly disapointment of AF coming like clockwork. I dont want to even start thinking I am pregnant becuase it just hurts that much more when I get a BFN and/or AF shows...

Jamie- I wouldnt be too concerned about the pinching. Your insides (a medical term) are changing for the new baby!!

Jess- dont say that...you never know.


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina :rofl: "your insides (medical term)" hahahahahahaa!!! I don't know... it hurts pretty bad only when pushin


----------



## Bride2b

Question of the day: CBFM was high on CD19 the day I O'd, usually when I O I get a peak.......I have only just realised that I had a high on the day I was supposed to O. This is very odd. I wonder why I didnt get a peak that day? Do you think this is an anovulatory cycle

Ohhh eerr Jamie, you better get used to pushing & it HURTS!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Krystina :rofl: "your insides (medical term)" hahahahahahaa!!! I don't know... it hurts pretty bad only when pushin

LOL dont push...you are not supposed to strain anyway when #2in! I think you should put some heels on (4in or better) that makes everythin move smootly...or you can get a foot stool. I learned that on Dr. Oz :)


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Krystina :rofl: "your insides (medical term)" hahahahahahaa!!! I don't know... it hurts pretty bad only when pushin
> 
> LOL dont push...you are not supposed to strain anyway when #2in! I think you should put some heels on (4in or better) that makes everythin move smootly...or you can get a foot stool. I learned that on Dr. Oz :)Click to expand...

WHAT?!?!?!?! 

No, it happens even when I push just to pee... which is not really pushing much :cry:


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Question of the day: CBFM was high on CD19 the day I O'd, usually when I O I get a peak.......I have only just realised that I had a high on the day I was supposed to O. This is very odd. I wonder why I didnt get a peak that day? Do you think this is an anovulatory cycle
> 
> Ohhh eerr Jamie, you better get used to pushing & it HURTS!

Hmmm..... but remember your cbfm was acting up in the beginning?? Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## Bride2b

I thought it was acting up when FF gave me crosshairs on CD14....but now I just realised it must be acting up as I should have gotten a peak CD19 when I last used it as this is the day I O'd. So really I should have had a peak on CD18 going by previous cycles!!! Ah its a never ending torrent of questions! WTF!


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma...im boggled


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Krystina :rofl: "your insides (medical term)" hahahahahahaa!!! I don't know... it hurts pretty bad only when pushin
> 
> LOL dont push...you are not supposed to strain anyway when #2in! I think you should put some heels on (4in or better) that makes everythin move smootly...or you can get a foot stool. I learned that on Dr. Oz :)Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT?!?!?!?!
> 
> No, it happens even when I push just to pee... which is not really pushing much :cry:Click to expand...

I think you are just fine...dont get yourself upset. Are you at work? Can you lay down and put your feet up?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jaime i used to get cramps down there every time i peed don't worry everything is just adjusting! great that the doc said your uterus was enlarged mine said to me at 6 weeks 'well i can't feel your uterus but i suppose it is early' talk about CRAP MYSELF! we saw the HB at 6 weeks 2 days


----------



## krystinab

quick question? what is your cervix supposed to feel like during AF? Mine is high and kinda soft and i thin kinda open....i am guessing it was to be open to let the blood pass...i just figured it would be hard not soft.


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Jaime i used to get cramps down there every time i peed don't worry everything is just adjusting! great that the doc said your uterus was enlarged mine said to me at 6 weeks 'well i can't feel your uterus but i suppose it is early' talk about CRAP MYSELF! we saw the HB at 6 weeks 2 days

Booo to drs!!!! Well..im gonna relax!! I get my scan when bean is 8 weeks!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> quick question? what is your cervix supposed to feel like during AF? Mine is high and kinda soft and i thin kinda open....i am guessing it was to be open to let the blood pass...i just figured it would be hard not soft.

Im gonna googleit


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you pregnant ladies get sharp pains in your lower ab/uterus?? Sometimes when I sit to pee or...#2... I get a sharp pain when i push to pee... or #2 lol
> 
> Yeah, I told Kev it felt like baby was pinching me inside:haha: not nice, but normal:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it does feel like pinching... it HURT... so thats why i was worried!
> 
> OMG you are almost 13 weeks!!!Click to expand...

Omg I almost posted last night that I was trying to push out some farts and I got a huge pinch low down!! Sheesh! But in the beginning I had a bunch of those and the doc said it was totally normal! :)


----------



## Jessica28

I didn't wait. BFN. Thought I saw a faint, faint faint line but when I hold it up to the light...I see nothing. 

Had hope for a minute but I guess it should be really dark by now if I was.... Ah well cant wait for Af to show now.


----------



## krystinab

Jessica28 said:


> I didn't wait. BFN. Thought I saw a faint, faint faint line but when I hold it up to the light...I see nothing.
> 
> Had hope for a minute but I guess it should be really dark by now if I was.... Ah well cant wait for Af to show now.

ugh...sorry to hear that. what cd are you? does AF come the same time every month?


----------



## Jessica28

Cd 26. 12 DPO.

Irregular cycles since m/c but last cycle was 28 days which is what I was before :)


----------



## jrowenj

Sorry jess.s.... still hoping ur in the game


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> quick question? what is your cervix supposed to feel like during AF? Mine is high and kinda soft and i thin kinda open....i am guessing it was to be open to let the blood pass...i just figured it would be hard not soft.

Low, hard and slightly open for af. If preggo its high, soft and tightly closed


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> quick question? what is your cervix supposed to feel like during AF? Mine is high and kinda soft and i thin kinda open....i am guessing it was to be open to let the blood pass...i just figured it would be hard not soft.
> 
> Low, hard and slightly open for af. If preggo its high, soft and tightly closedClick to expand...

of course...mine is high soft and i think kinda open...thanks for the info...lil cervix wizard! :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> quick question? what is your cervix supposed to feel like during AF? Mine is high and kinda soft and i thin kinda open....i am guessing it was to be open to let the blood pass...i just figured it would be hard not soft.
> 
> Low, hard and slightly open for af. If preggo its high, soft and tightly closedClick to expand...
> 
> of course...mine is high soft and i think kinda open...thanks for the info...lil cervix wizard! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol it was hard to find that info! 

:test:


----------



## Hayaddie

So does that make you half preggers?? Lol you just need that thing to close and you are good to go!


----------



## krystinab

Hayaddie said:


> So does that make you half preggers?? Lol you just need that thing to close and you are good to go!

:rofl::rofl: thats the best thing I have ever heard....I had sex this morning so maybe its just in a weird position...I am sure AF is coming. I am strting to feel crampy


----------



## mammaspath

im still team krystina............change your status!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Wonder if we can talk her into testing


----------



## mammaspath

i got my email confirmation that my husband's supplements and my btt have been shipped.......operation babymaking in 3....2...1.......im so freaking excited!!!!

jamie - i'm googling chill pills for you..........lol


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> i got my email confirmation that my husband's supplements and my btt have been shipped.......operation babymaking in 3....2...1.......im so freaking excited!!!!
> 
> jamie - i'm googling chill pills for you..........lol

Yeaaahhhh when does sex fest start?! 
Chill pills, yessssss


----------



## mammaspath

hey krystina - my psychic powers said you should test..............and that will be $5.78........i'll start you a tab! lmao!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

sex fest...............i had to reread that.........i though it said SEX FEAST........damn im all of a sudden starving!!!! hahaha

well we started yesterday..........and im totally going to ravage my sexy hubby before i go to work tonight! yeehaw!!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Wonder if we can talk her into testing

NOOOOO you cant...LOL I REFUSE to buy any HPTs til at least Friday. I always get all excited aroung 12 DPO for nothing...I have been soooo good over the last couple cycles, I am going to stay strong...and prob poke around my cervix some, that ususally makes AF come...LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## krystinab

mammaspath said:


> hey krystina - my psychic powers said you should test..............and that will be $5.78........i'll start you a tab! lmao!!!!

AMY you are funny!!!


----------



## Jessica28

I wish I had waited out AF. Blah. All disappointed now.


----------



## Bride2b

Jess if it wasnt FMU then dont be disappointed as thats what you should use. Maybe try again with FMU tomorrow or wait until CD28?

Amy yeehaa you are on a mission girl!!!

Krystina I dont even know how to find my cervix!!! If I poke around up there it just all feels sort of spongy! I dont get it. I do wonder why yours if high & soft & you expect AF after Dr Jaime consulted with Dr Google? I agree with Haley they damn thing needs to close its doors for 9 months and you are good to go!!!

Question: What dose is baby asprin? I might get some but have no idea what brand to get in the UK.

Mystery Solved to previous CBFM question: I took soy last 2 cycles so I totally fucking confused my monitor! So I am using up my 30 sticks (prob 3 cycles worth) and binning off the CBFM. Its done the job and I now know when I O approximately so there is no need to keep spending money on those damn sticks!!


----------



## mammaspath

baby aspirin is 81mg i believe......


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> baby aspirin is 81mg i believe......

Yup


----------



## mrsjoannak

I agree... How the hell do you find your cervix to check it? I have poked around in there and nothing. I know I have one... I once had a doctor tell me to tell mrj to calm down because it was bruised... :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> I agree... How the hell do you find your cervix to check it? I have poked around in there and nothing. I know I have one... I once had a doctor tell me to tell mrj to calm down because it was bruised... :rofl:

Omg! Lmaoooooo!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Y'all are hilarious! So just reach up there and you will feel it. You may need to move around a lil bit. Anyway I suggest you do it right after your period and then again during O so you can feel the changes....lol I can't explain what it feels like...maybe your baby toe...lol


----------



## krystinab

Jessica28 said:


> I wish I had waited out AF. Blah. All disappointed now.

I'm sorry Jess....that's why I don't test. I use to be a testaholic but I also became so sad when af showed...


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jess, you are not out yet! Maybe your urine is too diluted???


----------



## jrowenj

Jess - agree you may not be out because you tested in the afternoon!

May - I am hoping to see that temp spike tomorrow morning!!

I just got back from Houlihans... I am stuffed!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Jess - agree you may not be out because you tested in the afternoon!
> 
> May - I am hoping to see that temp spike tomorrow morning!!
> 
> I just got back from Houlihans... I am stuffed!

I love houlihans....especially the long island ice tea pitcher....lol so I'm a lush, sue me!


----------



## threemakefive

OMG the thread is hilarious today!!!! Let's see what I remember lol
Jaime...normal pains...chill pills-definitly 
Krystina...slightly open could just be normal for you if you have kids(can't remember if you do sorry lol)
OMG cervix feels like a toe lmao!!!! My OH says it feels like a puckered butt hole hahahhahahah that made me laugh...you will find it if you keep poking...my oh told me where mine was hahahah ...brb I think I will go check mine and poke around like you krystina hahah ok Im back...mine feels Soft, high and open lol
Anywho...Glad all is well, we need another bfp where are my testers?!?!!?


----------



## Jessica28

I did have a large coffee before I tested and my urine was quite light. My temps are still up this morning and no sign of AF.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

So I had my second peak this morning on the CBFM. I think I O'ed yesterday but this mornings's temp only went up .28 from yesterday. What do you guys think? Did I O or is it an anovulatory cycle?


----------



## jrowenj

May, possibly a slow rise?? Won't tell much until tomorrows temp :doh:


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Jess - agree you may not be out because you tested in the afternoon!
> 
> May - I am hoping to see that temp spike tomorrow morning!!
> 
> I just got back from Houlihans... I am stuffed!
> 
> I love houlihans....especially the long island ice tea pitcher....lol so I'm a lush, sue me!Click to expand...

long island ice tea PITCHER?!?! I am shat faced after half a GLASS let alone a pitcher!!! No fun drinks for me... just water with lemon... womp womp! heheheeh 

Do you have a temp rise?? I am dying over here!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> May, possibly a slow rise?? Won't tell much until tomorrows temp :doh:

Crap!!! I gotta wait another day to be sure??? Dammit!!! Lol! Sigh, this TTC thing is so hard and discouraging. I have been doing everything I am supposed to... Taking vitamins, exercising, drinking teas, having sex at the right time, putting my butt up after sex, laying on tummy (think I have a tilted cervix), every damn thing and the only thing I can't control is my own body! How is it possible that I have all these positive OPKs and CBFM, cramps and all, and might not have O'ed???? Maybe that's why most of the psychics said June and not this month. I really want an anniversary baby.

Does anyone know for sure if someone definitely O'ed if they got their peaks on a CBFM? I know a positive OPK only means there was an increase in LH hormones it does not mean you definitely O'ed. How bout with the CBFM?

Sorry about the rant. Just freaking out a bit! :cry:


----------



## snowflakes120

May - I would BD again tonight to be on the safe side. The CBFM is just giving you advanced notice that OV is coming soon!! 

Jess - Really unsure! I guess just wait a few more days to test. 

Krystina - Input your temp! 

AFM, I hope my temps start to stable out a bit more these next few days, I want OV easy to spot this cycle. It seems the Clomid makes my temps a bit erratic after I take it - It did this last month too.

So I am reading a really good book. The back cover considers it erotic romance???!!! But I swear this is one of those books that you get pregnant reading. Anyways, I haven't been able to put it down in days. I think y'all need to read them - It's a series and the 1st book is called 50 Shades of Grey. Go out and buy them now so we can chat about them and all get PG together!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - I have been back and forth comtemplating getting that book!!! Is it really that good??? I have heard from most people that it's really good, but then I heard a few people say there is really no story line its just sex sex sex????? I may download it to my tablet and start it today!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Lisa - I have been back and forth comtemplating getting that book!!! Is it really that good??? I have heard from most people that it's really good, but then I heard a few people say there is really no story line its just sex sex sex????? I may download it to my tablet and start it today!

I'm about 150 pages in and they just started having sex... haha! There's 500 or so pages, I think, so I got a ways to go but so far I really like it. Yea, I can see how someone says there no story line - the line is around the fact that she's inexperienced and he totally is and into dominance and such...


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Lisa - I have been back and forth comtemplating getting that book!!! Is it really that good??? I have heard from most people that it's really good, but then I heard a few people say there is really no story line its just sex sex sex????? I may download it to my tablet and start it today!
> 
> I'm about 150 pages in and they just started having sex... haha! There's 500 or so pages, I think, so I got a ways to go but so far I really like it. Yea, I can see how someone says there no story line - the line is around the fact that she's inexperienced and he totally is and into dominance and such...Click to expand...

yowzas!


----------



## snowflakes120

Yea. It's total smut.


----------



## jrowenj

I need some smut in my life!


----------



## snowflakes120

Do it Do it!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Funny you guys mentioned about that book because my coworker was reading it yesterday and I was thinking about getting it!!!! I might download it tonight! I need something to take my mind off my shit temp!


----------



## Jessica28

I would love to see AF right about now.

I am been super stressed lately, but not until after I Oed....will that delay AF?


----------



## snowflakes120

May - You should totally get it BUT don't be stressing over your temp! My chart is a hot mess right now too - up and down so annoying. This is the thing about temping and OV - you don't get the full days picture with one temp a day. So what I am trying to get at is that let's say you OV at precisely 2am last night and you temp at 6am this AM, then your temp is only going raise a bit because there isn't enough hormones to really shoot it up yet. But if you OV at 2pm yesterday then today's temp probably would have risen a bunch. So that is what I am thinking. If it makes sense...

Jess - You got a way to go for AF. Your temps haven't even dropped! Your way above your coverline. Keep the faith. BFP might be just around the corner!


----------



## Hayaddie

All the girls at work have been talking about that book! I need some good book porn in my life!


----------



## krystinab

Bam- your temps are all over the place....its really hard for me to tell if you O'd. Do you temp at the same time every day? I am hoping you O'd but like Jamie said I think we need another day of temps. 

Jamie- You make me smile :) 

Jess- stress can def delay your period...I am starting to wonder if you O'd later than you think.

Snow- I heard about Shades of Grey, going to download it when I get home...I am just about finished the book I am reading.

Three- I dont have any kids BUT I did get a D&C for my mmc. I wonder if that would make my cervix stay slightly open...

AMF, my temps are still up there. I know yesterday was high because of the lack of sleep and now its back to my post O normal range. I am not sure what to think, I was looking at my old charts and there have been times I had a 15 day LP. I am just going to chill out til Sunday...if AF doesnt show I will test...PROMISE.


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina..... ur killliiinnggggh meeeee


----------



## Jessica28

Darn the stress! I guess thats what the delay is.
In the meantime, I am feeling some cramping coming on :(


----------



## krystinab

Jess- a warm bath this evening should help...what day is AF due? Are you late yet?


----------



## Bride2b

May the only way to know if you O'd is with 3 temp rises, I would say you have O'd but you will have to wait a few days for confirmation. BUT make sure you BD today on the second peak and tomorrow when it goes high, as IF you O'd today you will still be fertile tomorrow on the high day. I hope that makes sense!

Jess, your temp is still up which is good, hope that AF stays away!!

Krystina - WHAT SUNDAY? Really? OMG!!

Lisa I dont usually like books but that smut sounds good! maybe we should be reading it to our OH to get them to get pumping their baby gravy into us on the right days!!!!

I just brought some asprin, they were 75 mg, do you think they class as baby asprin? I will be making a chart tonight to show my OH when I have O'd over the last few months, then I will be colouring in the calendar and explaining the coloured days are baby making days. I have worked out I need to BD between CD15-20 to cover all bases. So I am going to smep CD 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20 I think next month!

On another note I have a text from my cousin in Australia this morning with a picture of her and her new baby. She was born this morning (well 3.59 pm in Auz, which was 5.59 am in the UK) I am so excited that she has another little girl, her first is 1 1/2, so she will have her hands full. Our babies were supposed to be 2 weeks apart in age, it does make me sad they wont get to be so close in age and forever I will remember that Bertie should be celebrating his birthday just before hers, but I am so over the moon that she is here and healthy xx


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - I like your chart idea! Also, that BD schedule sounds like it will do it this month!! I believe the baby aspirin here is 81mg... so, i am sure what you got is just fine.
Sorry about the bittersweet moment of your cousin sharing her baby's birth with you. You will be pregnant in no time and the babies will be only 10 months a part 

Krystina - HOW CAN I CONVINCE YOU TO TEST?!?!?!

Got my bloodwork done today. Wonder if I should call tomorrow and see how it came out? Last pregnancy, they just took the bloodwork and never told me any results I suppose because they came back normal??


----------



## CortneyMarie

Ok ladies I'm feeling about 99% sure Gail ripped me off I paid 16.50 for a reading didn't pah through pay pal:dohh: and never got a thing from her.. so from advice from ladies I went to her ebay thinger got her email and sent her the information that someone told me she asks for and I have yet to hear from her this has been 2 wks at least from the start?? What is the email that you ladies used???


----------



## jrowenj

CortneyMarie said:


> Ok ladies I'm feeling about 99% sure Gail ripped me off I paid 16.50 for a reading didn't pah through pay pal:dohh: and never got a thing from her.. so from advice from ladies I went to her ebay thinger got her email and sent her the information that someone told me she asks for and I have yet to hear from her this has been 2 wks at least from the start?? What is the email that you ladies used???

[email protected]

are you sure it wasn't sent to your spam???


----------



## krystinab

Jamie, I dont think you can convince me. I went to Target today to get my clomid, didnt even look at HPTs actually I bought some pads...LOL As for your blood work, I think you DR should pay very close attention to you becuase of the mc's. I would call them tomorrow afternoon for you results. I'd also ask if I could come in more frequently just so that if there is ever a problem it can be resolved with little issue. 

Courtney, from what I hear Gail is not so great about getting back to people in silmiar situations ...but like Jamie said it could have gone to your junk box. The email I used for Gail is [email protected] GL.

Bride thats so awesome about your cousin, just think now you baby will have 2 big cousins to look out for him/her :) Is she coming to your wedding??

AMF, I feel AF coming but the bitch just wont come down...I have been super crampy and my breast hurt...I wish she'd just hurry up!!!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Jamie, I dont think you can convince me. I went to Target today to get my clomid, didnt even look at HPTs actually I bought some pads...LOL As for your blood work, I think you DR should pay very close attention to you becuase of the mc's. I would call them tomorrow afternoon for you results. I'd also ask if I could come in more frequently just so that if there is ever a problem it can be resolved with little issue.
> 
> Courtney, from what I hear Gail is not so great about getting back to people in silmiar situations ...but like Jamie said it could have gone to your junk box. The email I used for Gail is [email protected] GL.
> 
> Bride thats so awesome about your cousin, just think now you baby will have 2 big cousins to look out for him/her :) Is she coming to your wedding??
> 
> AMF, I feel AF coming but the bitch just wont come down...I have been super crampy and my breast hurt...I wish she'd just hurry up!!!

I spoke with Dr about if I should be watched closely and come in more often... we both decided not to do that...

when I had the blighted ovum, the only way for them to know there was a problem was because I had a 7 week scan and baby measured 6 weeks. My hcg levels were where they were supposed to be at that time, so the bloodwork really didn't help decipher whether or not there was a problem :cry: So, the DR said that if I wanted to get my bloodwork done again in a week or 2 to see the levels going up that I could but that it really won't tell me much... so, I said I would just wait for the scan to see if baby measures at 8 weeks where it should be.. ughh 

I am sure that if you aren't preggo right now, you will get your bfp in MAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I think I O'ed early yesterday so my temp this morning should have had a more dramatic rise. Instead it just went up just a teeny weeny bit. Should I be worried??

Kristina - I get up around 6:35am each day to temp. Only thing is yesterday I woke up at 5:00am to pee and then temped at 6:35am. Maybe that affected it and I missed a temp dip? I can't wait to see what tomorrow's temp brings. I need to see a spike!!! I worry I didn't O. Btw, I can't wait till you test!!!

Gemma - Ok I was going to BD tonight and skip tomorrow but you suggested that I BD tomorrow as well? I did get a second peak this morning and yesterday is when I felt all the O pain. Today I have no cramps/pains whatsoever. Would you say I O'ed yesterday? or still a chance I am O-ing today? This is so confusing! Btw, I never got a high in my CBFM! I think it's great you can be happy for your cousin's new baby when you have suffered a loss. More power to you!

Cortney - I thought Gail ripped me off too as I was waiting for my reading when everyone who ordered one got it but me... Then I looked into my spam folder and found it there!!! Check your spam!

Jaime - Ohhhh bloodwork, so exciting! I would call and ask for my results but that's because I am anal like that.

Jess - You are not out!!!! What always gets my AF going when I am late is a nice massage, BD or exercise.


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Jamie, I dont think you can convince me. I went to Target today to get my clomid, didnt even look at HPTs actually I bought some pads...LOL As for your blood work, I think you DR should pay very close attention to you becuase of the mc's. I would call them tomorrow afternoon for you results. I'd also ask if I could come in more frequently just so that if there is ever a problem it can be resolved with little issue.
> 
> Courtney, from what I hear Gail is not so great about getting back to people in silmiar situations ...but like Jamie said it could have gone to your junk box. The email I used for Gail is [email protected] GL.
> 
> Bride thats so awesome about your cousin, just think now you baby will have 2 big cousins to look out for him/her :) Is she coming to your wedding??
> 
> AMF, I feel AF coming but the bitch just wont come down...I have been super crampy and my breast hurt...I wish she'd just hurry up!!!
> 
> I spoke with Dr about if I should be watched closely and come in more often... we both decided not to do that...
> 
> when I had the blighted ovum, the only way for them to know there was a problem was because I had a 7 week scan and baby measured 6 weeks. My hcg levels were where they were supposed to be at that time, so the bloodwork really didn't help decipher whether or not there was a problem :cry: So, the DR said that if I wanted to get my bloodwork done again in a week or 2 to see the levels going up that I could but that it really won't tell me much... so, I said I would just wait for the scan to see if baby measures at 8 weeks where it should be.. ughh
> 
> I am sure that if you aren't preggo right now, you will get your bfp in MAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I totally understand where you are coming from. I didnt even think of the added stress it would casue to go to the DR twice as much. I am sure your lil bean is doing just fine all snuggled up in your uterus. :winkwink:


----------



## jrowenj

No wonder we in NJ get a bad rap https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUL3IlSuK_8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my ASUS Eee Pad


----------



## Bride2b

May the CBFM detects a rise so the only way to be sure what day you o is once your temps confirm it. O pains come before during or after O, so again doesn't really say much! I would bd both peaks and the high you will get tomorrow. It is programmed for 2 peaks & a high, so if you have old sticks feed that to it, once it goes back low stop feeding it x


----------



## Bride2b

Krystina no she isn't coming for our wedding as the flights are too expensive as its the day after the opening ceremony for the Olympics...silly me for booking it when I did! But she is coming over a month after so I get to meet her babies then! Fx I will be preggers by then too!!x


----------



## CortneyMarie

krystinab said:


> Jamie, I dont think you can convince me. I went to Target today to get my clomid, didnt even look at HPTs actually I bought some pads...LOL As for your blood work, I think you DR should pay very close attention to you becuase of the mc's. I would call them tomorrow afternoon for you results. I'd also ask if I could come in more frequently just so that if there is ever a problem it can be resolved with little issue.
> 
> Courtney, from what I hear Gail is not so great about getting back to people in silmiar situations ...but like Jamie said it could have gone to your junk box. The email I used for Gail is [email protected] GL.
> 
> Bride thats so awesome about your cousin, just think now you baby will have 2 big cousins to look out for him/her :) Is she coming to your wedding??
> 
> AMF, I feel AF coming but the bitch just wont come down...I have been super crampy and my breast hurt...I wish she'd just hurry up!!!

I am 100% sure its not in junk mail I look there everyday I used the [email protected] live.co.Uk idk but I'm seriously posses idk maybe I should try the Cheri one.


----------



## threemakefive

So....I'm not ttc right now, we are ntnp...but..I have cramps!? So felt my cervix...wide open!!! So....Idk but if I oed now I'd have a normal cycle not a nine week one! That makes happy :) so anyone get cramps around o? I never have...


----------



## Jessica28

Still no sign of the witch for me!


----------



## threemakefive

Jessica28 said:


> Still no sign of the witch for me!

When was/is she due?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

threemakefive said:


> So....I'm not ttc right now, we are ntnp...but..I have cramps!? So felt my cervix...wide open!!! So....Idk but if I oed now I'd have a normal cycle not a nine week one! That makes happy :) so anyone get cramps around o? I never have...

I get crazy cramps around O similar to AF cramps. It usually starts off as very slight and dull. Then when it really hits I am in serious pain for about 2 days.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Bride2b said:


> May the CBFM detects a rise so the only way to be sure what day you o is once your temps confirm it. O pains come before during or after O, so again doesn't really say much! I would bd both peaks and the high you will get tomorrow. It is programmed for 2 peaks & a high, so if you have old sticks feed that to it, once it goes back low stop feeding it x

I am seriously praying for a high temp tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## Jessica28

AF is due tomorrow!


----------



## Jessica28

longest cycle i had was 36 days and that was first after m/c. I really do not want another cycle that long :(


----------



## threemakefive

BamBamsMaMa said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> So....I'm not ttc right now, we are ntnp...but..I have cramps!? So felt my cervix...wide open!!! So....Idk but if I oed now I'd have a normal cycle not a nine week one! That makes happy :) so anyone get cramps around o? I never have...
> 
> I get crazy cramps around O similar to AF cramps. It usually starts off as very slight and dull. Then when it really hits I am in serious pain for about 2 days.Click to expand...

Thanks....I've had them on and off yesterday and today...maybe that's why!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Jessica28 said:


> longest cycle i had was 36 days and that was first after m/c. I really do not want another cycle that long :(

Girl I feel you....just had a nine week cycle last month...did u monitor ovulation this month?


----------



## jrowenj

Emily i get crampy when i ov!!! I hope u ov early!!!!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jessica28 said:


> AF is due tomorrow!

I must say I am LOVING your high temps and they keep creeping up... maybe... you are... dare I say it?????? :winkwink:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I found this regarding thermal shifts around O. I guess I feel a little bit more calm now that I read this and will see what happens when I temp tomorrow morning.

Question: How much will my bbt temperature increase? What is a normal bbt "thermal" shift?

Answer: As discussed in previous questions and articles, your basal temperature is your "base" temperature at a "resting" state - measured in the morning prior to any activity at all. The basal body temperature method of fertility awareness is based on the principle that your body starts to "heat up" around 48 hours after you ovulate. This "warming trend" is caused by the production of the hormone progesterone, which is secreted by the ovarian follicle after the egg is released into the fallopian tube. The follicle, at this juncture, undergoes a transformation and becomes the "corpus luteum" (one the egg is expelled), and during the luteal phase of the menstrual cycle the corpus luteum produces and emits progesterone.

Therefore, if you are bbt charting or practicing methods of fertility awareness, then you can expect to see a temperature increase two day or so following the moment ovulation takes place. A typical bbt thermal shift will likely be between 0.4 °F and a full degree (or even a bit more). The minimum basal temperature increase will be 0.2°F. You may, in fact, measure a slight dip in your basal temp right before you see the rise. Note that no two bbt charts will be identical.

By tracking warming trends on your fertility chart, you'll know when you ovulate each month and time intercourse to better the odds of conceiving a baby. Other advantages of bbt charting? You'll also be able to confirm that you are ovulating regularly each menstrual cycle and you'll be able to identify possible cycle irregularities. BBT charting, under certain circumstances, can alert women to issues relating to fertility problems, hormonal imbalances, and menstrual health factors. A doctor will be able to help you interpret your chart.


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Emily i get crampy when i ov!!! I hope u ov early!!!!!!!

Me too!!!!!! Mostly bc now that I don't ask for sex OH is a horn dog hahhaha no joke...tmi but we have had sex cd 8 9 10 11 14 15 16 17 18 19 that's only two days without since I got done with af!!!!! It's been great hahhaha I think not thinking abt trying this month has been awesome!!! And I KNOW my cervix is open so...maybe that's a good thing :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Emily i get crampy when i ov!!! I hope u ov early!!!!!!!
> 
> Me too!!!!!! Mostly bc now that I don't ask for sex OH is a horn dog hahhaha no joke...tmi but we have had sex cd 8 9 10 11 14 15 16 17 18 19 that's only two days without since I got done with af!!!!! It's been great hahhaha I think not thinking abt trying this month has been awesome!!! And I KNOW my cervix is open so...maybe that's a good thing :)Click to expand...

Wow you guys have been keeping real busy! I am having a hard time convincing DH to BD again tonight and tomorrow. We have only done it on CD 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 21 and potentially 22 , 23. Whew... I am worn!


----------



## threemakefive

BamBamsMaMa said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Emily i get crampy when i ov!!! I hope u ov early!!!!!!!
> 
> Me too!!!!!! Mostly bc now that I don't ask for sex OH is a horn dog hahhaha no joke...tmi but we have had sex cd 8 9 10 11 14 15 16 17 18 19 that's only two days without since I got done with af!!!!! It's been great hahhaha I think not thinking abt trying this month has been awesome!!! And I KNOW my cervix is open so...maybe that's a good thing :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you guys have been keeping real busy! I am having a hard time convincing DH to BD again tonight and tomorrow. We have only done it on CD 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 21 and potentially 22 , 23. Whew... I am worn!Click to expand...

Lol normally its the same way here lol I never mentioned smep just didn't want to stresshim lol but now that I don't ask, he does lol maybe everyone should take a month off


----------



## Jessica28

May - you have more faith in my chart than I do! 

I did track using opks this cycle. Had a positive on Day 14, but FF indicated O at CD 10. Stress has only delayed AF once before and than was when I was the most stressed out I had ever been.....but it came a few days later. Maybe my stress is what is causing my temps to stay high and keep AF away....

I will know what happens with me in regards to my job today so some of the stress should me gone this morning because at least I will know....


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

GL with your job, Jess! And I am hoping you get a BFP and not AF! Think positive! Btw, did you use OPKs on CD 10 or it didn't arrive yet at that time? Don't remember!


----------



## jrowenj

May! Ur temp is good! Wooo!

Emily - u go girl owwwww oWwwww!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> May! Ur temp is good! Wooo!
> 
> Emily - u go girl owwwww oWwwww!!!

Thanks, Jaime! I am somewhat relieved but will wait and see what tomorrow brings. I plucked in fake temps for tomorrow and it looks like as long as it stays high, I then might have O'ed on CD 21. I BD'ed plenty right before then so I hope I got the egg!!!! I guess I am technically in the TWW now!!!!! Eek!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Well ladies I am officially on the baby aspirin band wagon too lol. Had an appointment with my consultant yesterday (due to complications with Max later on in pregnancy) and he's put me on 75mg of aspirin a day for the rest of my pregnancy to avoid high blood pressure. Everything was good with baby though, he got the doppler out and had a listen :)


----------



## jrowenj

May - Glad you got lots of BDing in!!!

Shelli - Glad to hear that everything is OK with baby... one more week til gender scan??


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> May - Glad you got lots of BDing in!!!
> 
> Shelli - Glad to hear that everything is OK with baby... one more week til gender scan??

Yep, having it on Tuesday. I'm so excited for it :D


----------



## jrowenj

Yea!! I can't wait, Shelli!!!


----------



## shellideaks

I'm thinking it's a boy lol. I had a dream the other night that it was and I went mental, shouted at the ultrasound technician and everything :rofl:

How you feeling, any MS or anything yet?


----------



## jrowenj

HAHAHAH!!! DId you know there is a forum on here for "gender disappointment??" I tried to go into it to see what it was about but you have to request access!!!! OMG!!!

i hit my 5 week mark this morning! No MS yet. just having the most painful bbs ever... also, last night I had weird cramps for like 4 hours and a lot of stretching and pulling and pressure in my uterus! I kinda want a little bit of MS just to make me FEEL PREGNANT!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> HAHAHAH!!! DId you know there is a forum on here for "gender disappointment??" I tried to go into it to see what it was about but you have to request access!!!! OMG!!!
> 
> i hit my 5 week mark this morning! No MS yet. just having the most painful bbs ever... also, last night I had weird cramps for like 4 hours and a lot of stretching and pulling and pressure in my uterus! I kinda want a little bit of MS just to make me FEEL PREGNANT!

Yeah I've seen that forum, might be requesting access soon :p

Ah I feel you, my boobs have been killing me too. I went bra shopping last night as I've gone up 3 cup sizes and I literally tried on 20 bras before I found one that fit. Was walking round the store rubbing them afterwards lol. Don't worry about the MS, mine didn't kick in until after 6 weeks. Sure you'll get some ;)


----------



## shellideaks

And happy 5 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

OMG! 3 cup sizes?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Shit! I already have way too large of tatas for my body! YOWZAS!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> OMG! 3 cup sizes?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Shit! I already have way too large of tatas for my body! YOWZAS!!!!

Yep, gone from a D cup to an F cup. Needless to say OH is happy hahahaha.


----------



## Jessica28

I think I am going to go insane soon. Think I should wait it out another two days? That will be 2 days late and 16 DPO....or should I wait until I am less stressed and AF may show then?


----------



## jrowenj

an F cup?!?!?!?!?!?!

Jessica - maybe wait a day or 2.... if you can... i wouldn't be able to!


----------



## shellideaks

Yep, they are ridiculously big now! I was quite happy with the size of them beforehand :dohh: OH can fit one of the cups on his head like a hat lol.

I agree with Jaime, Jessica. Try and wait until AF is officially late, in two days sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Yep, they are ridiculously big now! I was quite happy with the size of them beforehand :dohh: OH can fit one of the cups on his head like a hat lol.
> 
> I agree with Jaime, Jessica. Try and wait until AF is officially late, in two days sounds like a plan to me.

:rofl:


----------



## snowflakes120

Nice raise May.

Jess - Hold out girl. But that's me because I hate the stark white test. It makes me sad.

Jaime - Yea for 5 weeks girl! 

So did anyone get 50 shades of grey? Still reading it and am still interested so far.

My temp went up a bit today but I expected it to as yesterday's was pretty low for me. I'm starting to get OV pain/cramps which is awesome because I haven't gotten them since before the MC. I feel a bit back to normal so to speak. Started my OPK's yesterday - it was negative which was to be expected on CD9! Today is CD10 and a BD day! ;)


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Nice raise May.
> 
> Jess - Hold out girl. But that's me because I hate the stark white test. It makes me sad.
> 
> Jaime - Yea for 5 weeks girl!
> 
> So did anyone get 50 shades of grey? Still reading it and am still interested so far.
> 
> My temp went up a bit today but I expected it to as yesterday's was pretty low for me. I'm starting to get OV pain/cramps which is awesome because I haven't gotten them since before the MC. I feel a bit back to normal so to speak. Started my OPK's yesterday - it was negative which was to be expected on CD9! Today is CD10 and a BD day! ;)

Lisa - Glad to hear that you are feeling back to "normal." Last month was the first time I felt "back to normal" and i got my BFP! I think we need to trust our bodies and our instincts... So, it makes me glad that you are feeling "yourself" again!!!! When do you think you will ov??? cd 14??


----------



## krystinab

Good morning ladies!!

Shelli an F?!?! I cant believe it, I am a solid D and would never imagine my tits getting that big, do they casue your back to hurt....I thought women only went up a cup or so during pregnancy. 

Jamie, glad your boobs hurt...thos milk ducts are getting ready. I am sure you will be getting MS soon! Do you want a boy or girl?

Lisa, thats whats up that you are feeling like youself. I forget did you ever get a psychic reading? I hope that your bding is great and wish you lost of orgasms...LOL

Jess- wait til your late. I really think you O'd later than you think...GL

AFM, my temp dropped all the way down and I had the worst cramps this morning. Its all good because May is my month...just hoping shes comes on full blown today becasue we are having a fight party on Saturday and CD1 and CD 2 are the worst for me :(


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> 
> Shelli an F?!?! I cant believe it, I am a solid D and would never imagine my tits getting that big, do they casue your back to hurt....I thought women only went up a cup or so during pregnancy.
> 
> Jamie, glad your boobs hurt...thos milk ducts are getting ready. I am sure you will be getting MS soon! Do you want a boy or girl?
> 
> Lisa, thats whats up that you are feeling like youself. I forget did you ever get a psychic reading? I hope that your bding is great and wish you lost of orgasms...LOL
> 
> Jess- wait til your late. I really think you O'd later than you think...GL
> 
> AFM, my temp dropped all the way down and I had the worst cramps this morning. Its all good because May is my month...just hoping shes comes on full blown today becasue we are having a fight party on Saturday and CD1 and CD 2 are the worst for me :(

Krystina - I am glad you didn't test! Good thing we didn't talk you into it :dohh::dohh:

I am sorry your temp dropped, but I am so happy that you were prepared for it and that you are gonna GET THAT BFP THIS MONTH!!!!!! Any New plans of attack or just gonna attack Sean?!?!

I honestly, 100% can say that I don't care if I have a boy or a girl first time around... I feel like a boy would be great because I like the thought of the oldest child being a boy... then again, I would love a little girl because of obvious reasons... every woman wants a little girl!!! So, first baby any gender and then of course I want to 2nd baby to be the opposite gender!!!


----------



## shellideaks

I don't even remember them getting bigger when I was pg with Max but with this one, from the instant I got my bfp they felt bigger and they just keep going! They best not get any more bigger, I am not wearing a G cup. I refuse lol.

Sorry to hear your temps have dropped Krystina, I hope AF gets here sharpish so you can enjoy your weekend and get on with your baby making month :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe Krystina - Sorry about the temp drop but hey you KNOW that MAY is your month! Get it girl! I never did splurge on the reading. I would take it too much to heart.

Oh yea. I'm willing to take whatever boobs y'all don't want. I seriously want a boob job. Of course, so does hubby - I've been talking about it for years now. I am only a small A cup. But it suits me as I am petite and thin. I would only want to get to a big B that's about it.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Awe Krystina - Sorry about the temp drop but hey you KNOW that MAY is your month! Get it girl! I never did splurge on the reading. I would take it too much to heart.
> 
> Oh yea. I'm willing to take whatever boobs y'all don't want. I seriously want a boob job. Of course, so does hubby - I've been talking about it for years now. I am only a small A cup. But it suits me as I am petite and thin. I would only want to get to a big B that's about it.

I think a B cup is perfect! When I was in my early 20's I was so thin and had a B cup and it looked so nice!! Now, in my 30's I look chubby because my boobs are so big!!! And, I have no butt whatsoever! What i would give for a badunk!


----------



## mammaspath

Krystina - sorry about your temp!!! well we are both in for this month!

shelli- can't wait for your scan.............i want a pic of ur bra on your oh's head.....im needing a little laugh this morning

jessica - i would officially wait 2 days.......right.....who the hell am i kidding!!!

jrowe - my psychic abilities is that your having a girl..lol...ur tab is getting bigger and bigger!!!

afm - bd'ing everynight so far........j remember when you said that you felt your body suck up everything.......um ya thats how it felt this morning......:) 
well in my twenties i was a full c and weighed 115 pounds.......i have had my tatas done and now im a 32dd which i didn't wanna be more than a d and weigh 125 ponds.......my butt is very lushous.......i run alot and zumba...........i don't like how big it is but my hubby does!!!! however its not a pile of mush!
im rethinking my boob job........i kinda want a reduction now.........b cup is awesome!


----------



## krystinab

I think a C is a good size. I wouldnt mind going back down to that. Im 5'7 140 so the D cup suits me but I was happy with a C. I would like a bigger booty...thinking of getting the brazilian booty work out...even though I do like 1000 squats/lunges a week...

Jamie I feel you on wanting a boy first. Sean wants a boy so bad, since he already has a girl but I want both. As long as I get a boy & girl I dont care the order...

AF is here!! whoop whoop...we are getting a new mattress today...I better wear a pull up to bed bc if I get one spec of blood on the bed Sean will have a <3 attack..LOL


----------



## shellideaks

mammaspath said:


> i want a pic of ur bra on your oh's head.....im needing a little laugh this morning

Lol I shall see if he's willing to cooperate when I get home from work! ;)


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> Krystina - sorry about your temp!!! well we are both in for this month!
> 
> shelli- can't wait for your scan.............i want a pic of ur bra on your oh's head.....im needing a little laugh this morning
> 
> jessica - i would officially wait 2 days.......right.....who the hell am i kidding!!!
> 
> jrowe - my psychic abilities is that your having a girl..lol...ur tab is getting bigger and bigger!!!
> 
> afm - bd'ing everynight so far........j remember when you said that you felt your body suck up everything.......um ya thats how it felt this morning......:)
> well in my twenties i was a full c and weighed 115 pounds.......i have had my tatas done and now im a 32dd which i didn't wanna be more than a d and weigh 125 ponds.......my butt is very lushous.......i run alot and zumba...........i don't like how big it is but my hubby does!!!! however its not a pile of mush!
> im rethinking my boob job........i kinda want a reduction now.........b cup is awesome!

A girl?! I will take it!

And i swear that sucking up thing got me pg! When are u oving?!


----------



## mammaspath

well my ov calendar says in 7 days! so goodness idk.....my stuff should be here today!

krystina - yay may bfp's!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Ughhh had lots of cramps last night and no sore bbs today s now im feeling shitty! This is too stressfullllll


----------



## Bride2b

threemakefive said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> So....I'm not ttc right now, we are ntnp...but..I have cramps!? So felt my cervix...wide open!!! So....Idk but if I oed now I'd have a normal cycle not a nine week one! That makes happy :) so anyone get cramps around o? I never have...
> 
> I get crazy cramps around O similar to AF cramps. It usually starts off as very slight and dull. Then when it really hits I am in serious pain for about 2 days.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks....I've had them on and off yesterday and today...maybe that's why!!!Click to expand...

I get them when I use soy xx They do hurt, the first time I used soy this time I was almost crying it hurt so much!x


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> So....I'm not ttc right now, we are ntnp...but..I have cramps!? So felt my cervix...wide open!!! So....Idk but if I oed now I'd have a normal cycle not a nine week one! That makes happy :) so anyone get cramps around o? I never have...
> 
> I get crazy cramps around O similar to AF cramps. It usually starts off as very slight and dull. Then when it really hits I am in serious pain for about 2 days.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks....I've had them on and off yesterday and today...maybe that's why!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I get them when I use soy xx They do hurt, the first time I used soy this time I was almost crying it hurt so much!xClick to expand...

Noooooooooo af got u?!?!?! Yayyy for mayyyyyy


----------



## Bride2b

BamBamsMaMa said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> May! Ur temp is good! Wooo!
> 
> Emily - u go girl owwwww oWwwww!!!
> 
> Thanks, Jaime! I am somewhat relieved but will wait and see what tomorrow brings. I plucked in fake temps for tomorrow and it looks like as long as it stays high, I then might have O'ed on CD 21. I BD'ed plenty right before then so I hope I got the egg!!!! I guess I am technically in the TWW now!!!!! Eek!!!!!Click to expand...

I'd put money on CD21 as O day! TWW starts!!!! Woop woop


----------



## Bride2b

Yep AF got me a day or too eariler than I expected which actually sucks as it means my LP last cycle was 8 days!!! How shit is that!!! Going to see a doctor about it, as its actually getting shorter!! Bollocks!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Krystina your my cycle buddy this time!!! Woop woop, lets hope its lucky May for both of us. 

Also Gail can screw herself up the arsehole, I quote "I am not seeing anything preventing pregnancy, and a lady who comes in around you from spirit says everything around this will be positive, she is showing a natural conception, but I feel you will take something health wise to improve your chances of conception"
I clearly have a LP defect. So I am going to speak to my doctor tomorrow and see what he suggests. I am not willing to take this lying down. Over here they are not usually interetsed in not conceiving until you reach the year mark....however I clearly have a problem. Am LP of 8 days does not seem 'problem free' to me. I want this sorted asap!!

Oh and talking of boobs....mine barely fill an A cup, even when I was pregnant they only grew a little, so I actually filled an A cup, after Bertie was born and my milk came in they were GYNORMOUS!!! (ok I can not spell -- but I am a maths teacher!) I had no bras to fit, even old bras I had kept from when I was 5 stone heavier (70 pounds) were too small! I had to get my sister to get me some sports bras. I cant wait to have big boob and be proud of them as after Bertie boobs were not really on my mind!


----------



## snowflakes120

Bride2b said:


> Krystina your my cycle buddy this time!!! Woop woop, lets hope its lucky May for both of us.
> 
> Also Gail can screw herself up the arsehole, I quote "I am not seeing anything preventing pregnancy, and a lady who comes in around you from spirit says everything around this will be positive, she is showing a natural conception, but I feel you will take something health wise to improve your chances of conception"
> I clearly have a LP defect. So I am going to speak to my doctor tomorrow and see what he suggests. I am not willing to take this lying down. Over here they are not usually interetsed in not conceiving until you reach the year mark....however I clearly have a problem. Am LP of 8 days does not seem 'problem free' to me. I want this sorted asap!!
> 
> Oh and talking of boobs....mine barely fill an A cup, even when I was pregnant they only grew a little, so I actually filled an A cup, after Bertie was born and my milk came in they were GYNORMOUS!!! (ok I can not spell -- but I am a maths teacher!) I had no bras to fit, even old bras I had kept from when I was 5 stone heavier (70 pounds) were too small! I had to get my sister to get me some sports bras. I cant wait to have big boob and be proud of them as after Bertie boobs were not really on my mind!

Hello my itty bitty titty committee member!! :haha: I still think you may have OV'd earlier on CD14 and then it would have given you a good long LP... :winkwink: Oh yea, And I think the March 9 cycle - I think you OV'd on CD16 even though FF says CD18 - which again would give you a good LP. But I think it's a great idea to just go and talk to the Dr. If they do anything at all, try to pressure them into doing the 7DPO Progesterone Test - that will let you know if your Progesterone is low or not and then you go from there for treatments. As you know I've been dealing with my own Progesterone issues for a few months now so let me know if you have any questions. :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hello Ladies I hope you are all enjoying your day. I will have to go back a read everything I have missed. Right now I am in wedding mode. My best friend was supposed to be getting married in the early fall but a couple weeks ago she collapsed at work and later found out that she had a stroke. ( She has dizzy spells occasionally but otherwise seems fine) They are not sure what caused the stroke -but her enlistment (she is a marine reservist) is up the end of this month so she will lose her insurance starting june 01. They have now moved her wedding up to May 12. HOLY SHIT. So I am in wedding mode trying to but out all centerpieces and pew decorations and such. Her theme is vintage romance. Lots of lace, pearls, doilies, etc. The table cloths will be eggplant and we will have doilies and strings of pearls on the tables with small votives and an arrangement of the centerpieces in the pic.
https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG2022.jpg


On top of all of that we have just entered into the unknown O period. I could O anytime in this 2 week window 4/28- 5/10. So we have been getting it ON! And I would like to add that the plan of each of us instigating sex at least once a week has been a success. It has gone a little farther at this point and we are pretty much alternating days. He did last night so I will tonight. That sort of thing. As horrible as this sounds- I kinda think it is funny... Last night I was really tired by the time he decided it was go time. So I basically just let him be on top ( I only finish if I am on top and it is often after he has) knowing I would not ... I remember very little of it. I remember putting the show of a lifetime on... and then going to bed. When I woke up this morning I remembered nothing. I thought to myself damnit we missed last night oh wait ... HA! we didn't. So tonight I am going to not be tired and I am going to jump him all crazy style. :rofl:


----------



## Hayaddie

MrsJ those are gorgeous!!!! You sure are crafty!


----------



## BeverleyLN

MrsJ loving your creativity and your friends theme!! Lovely...

Jaime please stop stressing I had cramps all the way up to 6 1/2 weeks that's how come I got a early scan and everything was fine infact she's not stopped kicking for the past 10 minutes :)


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> MrsJ loving your creativity and your friends theme!! Lovely...
> 
> Jaime please stop stressing I had cramps all the way up to 6 1/2 weeks that's how come I got a early scan and everything was fine infact she's not stopped kicking for the past 10 minutes :)

Thanks for the pep talk :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Bride2b

snowflakes120 said:
 

> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Krystina your my cycle buddy this time!!! Woop woop, lets hope its lucky May for both of us.
> 
> Also Gail can screw herself up the arsehole, I quote "I am not seeing anything preventing pregnancy, and a lady who comes in around you from spirit says everything around this will be positive, she is showing a natural conception, but I feel you will take something health wise to improve your chances of conception"
> I clearly have a LP defect. So I am going to speak to my doctor tomorrow and see what he suggests. I am not willing to take this lying down. Over here they are not usually interetsed in not conceiving until you reach the year mark....however I clearly have a problem. Am LP of 8 days does not seem 'problem free' to me. I want this sorted asap!!
> 
> Oh and talking of boobs....mine barely fill an A cup, even when I was pregnant they only grew a little, so I actually filled an A cup, after Bertie was born and my milk came in they were GYNORMOUS!!! (ok I can not spell -- but I am a maths teacher!) I had no bras to fit, even old bras I had kept from when I was 5 stone heavier (70 pounds) were too small! I had to get my sister to get me some sports bras. I cant wait to have big boob and be proud of them as after Bertie boobs were not really on my mind!
> 
> Hello my itty bitty titty committee member!! :haha: I still think you may have OV'd earlier on CD14 and then it would have given you a good long LP... :winkwink: Oh yea, And I think the March 9 cycle - I think you OV'd on CD16 even though FF says CD18 - which again would give you a good LP. But I think it's a great idea to just go and talk to the Dr. If they do anything at all, try to pressure them into doing the 7DPO Progesterone Test - that will let you know if your Progesterone is low or not and then you go from there for treatments. As you know I've been dealing with my own Progesterone issues for a few months now so let me know if you have any questions. :)Click to expand...

Hey itty bitty titty bud! Thanks for the advice, thats great to know. I am going with the LP that FF has given me, I hope my doctor will take me seriously after everything we have been through I dont want to drag TTC out any longer than I need to for my own sanity! I will let you know how I get on! Are you still doing the progesterone?x


----------



## Bride2b

MrsJ I love your decorations! I love that theme so much!!! Vintage is really in right ow and seriously considered it for mine, but I think the girly colours would have been too obvious a choice so I am going to suprise everyone when they discover our colour scheme is lemon yellow (we are having white & yellow frangiapanis for our flowers mixed with ivory roses and carnations) 
I love the fact you and MrJ are seriously going at it and that you forgot you did it!!!! LOL!! Hope MrJ is ready for some serious boom boom!!!

I have decided to increase my B6 again. My prenatals have 10mg, and I have been taking 2 x 50mg on top. So now I am going to take 4 x 50mg on top of my prenatals and see what happens!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Shelli (aka Ms. F cup) - I totally won't mind getting bigger boobs f I were to get pregnant! I would love me some full C or D!!! Honk honk! Lol.

Jess - I don't think you have much choice but to wait especially since you won't be in town to get hpts till next week. How are you feeling?

Lisa - I am so happy to see that temp rise this morning. I am hoping for another tomorrow and wish it continues to go up. Btw, I did download 50 Shades of Grey but I am only up to page 5... I was too tired last night! I was just with a friend who read all three books and she said it will totally boost our libido! Hubby will be happy! Congrats on having O pains, it will be here in no time!!! 

Kristina - Sorry about AF. What a bitch! May is totally your month!!!!

MrsJ - You are so creative! Those are so nice!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - I agree it might have been CD 21! Fx for tomorrow's temp! I was just about to suggest you take B6 when I read you are already taking them. I take an extra 100mg on top of my prenatals.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Bride2b said:


> MrsJ I love your decorations! I love that theme so much!!! Vintage is really in right ow and seriously considered it for mine, but I think the girly colours would have been too obvious a choice so I am going to suprise everyone when they discover our colour scheme is lemon yellow (we are having white & yellow frangiapanis for our flowers mixed with ivory roses and carnations)
> I love the fact you and MrJ are seriously going at it and that you forgot you did it!!!! LOL!! Hope MrJ is ready for some serious boom boom!!!
> 
> I have decided to increase my B6 again. My prenatals have 10mg, and I have been taking 2 x 50mg on top. So now I am going to take 4 x 50mg on top of my prenatals and see what happens!

I love yellow weddings. I would use yellow if I could do mine again. Why the b6? Last night boom boom was now fun it was to the point... At least that is the way I remember it.:shrug: I am kinda excited to report that since we started our new rule it has been fun again. It quit being fun a long time ago.


----------



## threemakefive

ok girls...sorry to burst in on all the happy talk but I need to rant...

So I have this sister...she has 4 kids...she is married to the first kids dad(or we think the first one is his) well her second is his best friends, her thrid and fourth are some illegal mexicans kids....well, she doesnt take care of them, her house is nasty like beyond nasty, her kids never get bathed, the 1 year old is always sick, Ive never seen her without a runny nose and cough...Her husband is in the military and is currently deployed so she has her new bf living with her (felon fresh out of prison) well long story short they fought today and she got arrested!! So here we all scrambled to get her kids yada yada...her bf calls me and tells me all of his side...then tells me their secret.....MY SISTER IS PREGNANT!!! I am so angry bc when I had my mmc she was like how are you> I said fine then she told me she used the morning after pill bc she knew she was gunna be pregnant!! I was so mad then and now I am bitter...I can't even look at her!!!! I don't want to say anything as I really have gotten over almost all my disappointment from my mmc and have even decided if I dont get pregnant than it is what it is and I am grateful for the children I do have as I know how hard some try and never get one...but it makes me angry someone who doesnt care for her kids can sleep with ANYONE and get pregnant and all goes well..but I get stuck with a mmc...a loss of a baby that even though not planned would have been loved and taken care of!~!!! GRRRRRR!!! 

Ok vent over :) I feel much better!!! Thanks for listening guys!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Emily - Holy shit, that's a lot to digest! I know so many people who are not fit to be a mother, and yet, they are the ones who seem to be able to get pregnant over and over again. Life is so not fair! How close are you with your sister? All I have to say is she laid the bed, now she has to sleep in it. How did her husband handle the fact that she slept with his best friend and had his baby? Wow, I can't even imagine! It's like a soap opera!!!! I feel bad for her kids. She should probably get her tubes tied or something, especially if she doesn't want any more kids. Why bring an innocent child in this world when she is not gong to take care of them?


----------



## jrowenj

Emily ohhhhh myyyyyyyy!!!!!! Im speechless for once!!


----------



## threemakefive

Bambam he didn't find out til my nephew(the obly boy) was like 3 and he was deployed in Iraq..it was crazy but he still raises all of them even the obviously Mexican ones(the first too are super white lol) we are fairly close, she just moved to the same town as me again..but we are like off and on close its more I deal with her bc she is family lol and never judge her faults...her husband doesn't know this time yet...so Idk about what will happen...but the kicker is she wants more kids!!! I don't think she will ever stop trrying to trap guys with babies!!!! Oh and yes her life is a soap...thats why I keep such a simple life lol

Wow Jaime..you??? Speechless??? Lol its crazy huh??


----------



## mrsjoannak

threemakefive said:


> ok girls...sorry to burst in on all the happy talk but I need to rant...
> 
> So I have this sister...she has 4 kids...she is married to the first kids dad(or we think the first one is his) well her second is his best friends, her thrid and fourth are some illegal mexicans kids....well, she doesnt take care of them, her house is nasty like beyond nasty, her kids never get bathed, the 1 year old is always sick, Ive never seen her without a runny nose and cough...Her husband is in the military and is currently deployed so she has her new bf living with her (felon fresh out of prison) well long story short they fought today and she got arrested!! So here we all scrambled to get her kids yada yada...her bf calls me and tells me all of his side...then tells me their secret.....MY SISTER IS PREGNANT!!! I am so angry bc when I had my mmc she was like how are you> I said fine then she told me she used the morning after pill bc she knew she was gunna be pregnant!! I was so mad then and now I am bitter...I can't even look at her!!!! I don't want to say anything as I really have gotten over almost all my disappointment from my mmc and have even decided if I dont get pregnant than it is what it is and I am grateful for the children I do have as I know how hard some try and never get one...but it makes me angry someone who doesnt care for her kids can sleep with ANYONE and get pregnant and all goes well..but I get stuck with a mmc...a loss of a baby that even though not planned would have been loved and taken care of!~!!! GRRRRRR!!!
> 
> Ok vent over :) I feel much better!!! Thanks for listening guys!

Holy shit. I thought my sister was bad. I refer to her as C U Next Tuesday if that is any indication. I am sorry your family is having to go through this and clean up her messes. I hope all of the babies are safe and sound with family. Also I am sorry that you had to hear the news from the bf. I would've outraged. :hugs:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Jaime how are you feeling? Still nervous? When do you go back to the doc? I have a feeling you are having a boy.

Hailey when do ou find out? Have you peed on anything lately? Be honest.


----------



## Hayaddie

Lol!!! I wish I had something to pee on! I promise I haven't!! BUT a friend is letting me borrow her Doppler and I get it tomorrow so the crazy will start again!! I have been having all kinds of funky feelings in my belly so I need some peace of mind! Can you please create some more works of art so I can get motivated to do something cool! Lol p.s. I think I get to find out the first week of June!!!!!

Holy balls three! My life is sooooo boring I've just realized!


----------



## threemakefive

hhaahha hayaddie what I would give for a day free of the crazies I am related to!!! lol Now she has called to tell me he stole her money and has no food for her kids...which makes it my responsibility now apparently!!! grrrr..stupid people and getting pregnant!! lol


----------



## Bride2b

Jesus Emily what a mess, and it horrible how it impacts on you desperately TTC, which must feel like a kick in the teeth that she falls pregnant at the drop of a hat! Hope the kiddies are ok in all this. Your time will come hun xx

Just made a telephone appointment with my doctor.....got to wait for the call back now!


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Jaime how are you feeling? Still nervous? When do you go back to the doc? I have a feeling you are having a boy.
> 
> Hailey when do ou find out? Have you peed on anything lately? Be honest.

Still nervous... i go back on may 23rd for an 8 week scan... petrified


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Jesus Emily what a mess, and it horrible how it impacts on you desperately TTC, which must feel like a kick in the teeth that she falls pregnant at the drop of a hat! Hope the kiddies are ok in all this. Your time will come hun xx
> 
> Just made a telephone appointment with my doctor.....got to wait for the call back now!

Hope doc has some good suggestions!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Temp dropped a little today but still way above cover line. Thinking now that most of the stress of not knowing about my job is gone....AF is on her way. Expecting her in 1-2 days.


----------



## snowflakes120

Three- I really don't even know what to say except I'd wouldn't be handling it all too well. 

May - Hooray for Crosshairs today and TWW! And mega Hooray for 50 shades of Grey! I had to make myself stop reading last night because I don't want to finish it quite yet. I am loving it and it is raising my libido I must say! Ha! I'll have to search for the 2nd book soon - It took me a month and 5 bookstores to find the 1st one available!!

Gemma - Yup, I will continue the Progesterone once I OV. 

WTF just happened with today's temp. Holy fuck. I don't believe there is any way that I OV'd as my OPK was so light yesterday and my watery CM just started yesterday too. I think the Clomid is just fucking with my temps really hard core. Last month, I freaked out because it rose on CD11 and I really thought I OV'd on CD10 but then it went back down and I OV'd CD15 instead. So trying not to make a big deal out of it but it's still in the back of my head and messing with me a bit.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - WOah!!! Your temp is super high!! Maybe you will just have higher pre Ov and post ov temps than usual?? 

May - You are TOTALlY gonna get your anniversary baby!! your BD schedule looks great!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Temp dropped a little today but still way above cover line. Thinking now that most of the stress of not knowing about my job is gone....AF is on her way. Expecting her in 1-2 days.

I don't know what is goin on with your chart???? Maybe you will get a surprise bfp


----------



## Jessica28

I don't know either Jaime.... Will test on Monday morning if AF hasn't shown by then. Got an hpt coming Sunday evening. Expecting Af by then since most of my stress is gone....looking forward to starting a new cycle but really hoping I won't be out of town during my fertile period! I bet I will be! I need to be preggo by Sept at least so I can go on Maternity and come back home and be with hubby next Jan!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Jaime how are you feeling? Still nervous? When do you go back to the doc? I have a feeling you are having a boy.
> 
> Hailey when do ou find out? Have you peed on anything lately? Be honest.
> 
> Still nervous... i go back on may 23rd for an 8 week scan... petrifiedClick to expand...

Have you had any sickness? What other sx have you had?

I am sure you will be fine hon.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - thanks for noticing my crosshairs!!! I am super excited that I am officially in the TWW! Now the symptoms spotting and hair pulling begins!!! Lol. Good thing you have your last cycle to go by so that you can stay a bit calm. I would totally stick to SMEP just in case and BD every other day to be safe in case Clomid is messing with you again. I fell asleep again reading 50 Shades but it is getting good! Can you order the books online? I saw all 3 books on Amazon and by the time you are done with the first the next one would arrive!

Jaime - thanks, babe!!! Ahhh I so wish you are right. I am so happy that my BD schedule looks great this month. Only thing is I am a downer and I can't stop thinking what might be wrong with me and hubby's bodies that can prevent us from getting that BFP even with a perfect BD schedule. The "what ifs" are killing me. What if my hubby's sperms are lazy and never reached the egg? What if my CM is not fertile enough? What if I laid in my back and prevented the swimmers from getting into the cervix since I have a tilted one?? What if my uterus sucks and the egg can't implant? All these questions are looming in my head. It is still possible with a great BD schedule that I am still not going to get that BFP right?? Sigh! Hate the TWW!!!! 2 psychics said June, 1 said July, the last said Nov-Jan. No one said May for an anniversary BFP except psychic Jaime! Lol! I am soooo hoping you are right!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

So Ewcm... Does it have to be completely clear? Do you get it on o day? A few days before? 

I was just walking through the house and got a not so fresh feeling... Kinda gooey. I went to wipe and it was a copious amounts of seriously stretchy goo.
It wasn't completely clear. It did have a slight cream tinge. 

My app says o day should have been yesterday but I usually o sometime in the week after that. By my Math it should be the 9th.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bride2b

mrsjoannak said:


> So Ewcm... Does it have to be completely clear? Do you get it on o day? A few days before?
> 
> I was just walking through the house and got a not so fresh feeling... Kinda gooey. I went to wipe and it was a copious amounts of seriously stretchy goo.
> It wasn't completely clear. It did have a slight cream tinge.
> 
> My app says o day should have been yesterday but I usually o sometime in the week after that. By my Math it should be the 9th.
> 
> Any thoughts?

I also would like to know the answer to this!! I have no idea about EWCM!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi Mrs. J! I heard ewcm or any fertile CM should be clear and stretchy. It can sometimes feel wet as well. My would say get BD-ing!!!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Girls, is it too soon to symptom spot at 3 DPO?? I have been having a very slight dull cramp all morning, kinda feels like AF cramps but it doesn't hurt or anything! I am also feeling a few pinches here and there. Then I saw a glop of clear/creamy discharge on my TP when I wiped. At first I thought it was left over swimmers but then remembered we did not BD last night. Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Bride2b

Good news: My doctor has told me I should get CD21 bloods done, he was so nice that I actually think I am love with the man!!! Ha ha! Well he is very understanding!

Bad news: When I had my 12 week scan I saw a friends sister having hers - I smiled but didnt make too much of it as I wanted to keep it quiet. Anyway she was due the same day as me. Anyway her sister posts on facebook "Yay finally I am an aunty 2 a beautiful baby nephew Bertie." The announcement of this baby was something I was dreading as we were due the same day, but kick me and knock me down with a feather she calls her baby Bertie. All this as I was about to walk out the door for work....needless to say I was a wreck & didnt make it in! I feel like total shit today and am so gutted its unbelievable!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Gemma - Major hugs hun. I am so very sorry. 

Joanna - If I had anything stretchy - I would be BDing right away! I think it comes before OV. 

I need opinions: My OPK was nearly positive just a minute ago but not quite totally there yet. Sooooo close though. I have a good amt of Watery CM. Then y'all know about my raised temp today. I am afraid that if I skip tonight then it might be too late for tomorrrow with the raise but then I want to hold out so hubby has lots of swimmers. Oh god, I don't know what to do. What do you think. BD or NO?? Please tell me because I can't make a decision on anything to save my life!!


----------



## Jessica28

A big hug from Newfoundland Gemma... Hang in there!


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa I say BD especially as you have watery cm and OPK is almost positive,if ur hubby's swimmers are normal there is no reason to hold off.just get loads of swimmers in there before you o! Good luck & baby dust xxxx


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - Only sx I have are on and off mild cramps and my bbs are full and sore... other than that.. nada

As for ewcm... mine is always very clear. Sometimes I would get a stretcht cm that had a bit of color but that would usually be after I ovulated. I am sure you have not ovulated yet though! 

Gemma - I got the CHILLS when I saw that she named him Bertie... omg... well, you did get good news today from the Dr. so try and focus on that, hun... hugs and kisses

Lisa - no questions.. BD BD BD BD BD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I would suggest you read more of that 50 Shades and ravish your DH tonight!!! Whew that book is racy! I am supposed to be off today and doing chores at home but of course I am now addicted to the book and got nothing done!

Gemma - Great news on your dr being so proactive! Sorry you are feeling down today. At least you know you are on the road to a BFP soon!


----------



## jrowenj

Hubbys Bday today!!!!! Having his parents over for dinner, So I won't be on much tonight!


Tomorrow, traveling to NY for a surprise 70th Bday lunch for my aunt then out to dinner with friends for Hubbys bday and then out dancing and "drinking" at a lounge sat night!! Sunday morning having brunch with my parents for Hubbys bday... so, I won't be able to check in on you ladies too much!!!!

Happy Smeping, Lisa and JoAnna!! Happy TWW May!!


----------



## snowflakes120

May - Told you it was total smut!!! Racy is good term too though! It totally hooks you in doesn't it!! 

Gemma - Totally sooooooooo very happy for you going to get the 7dpo test done. Don't use the Progesterone cream this month so you get an accurate level!! 

Jaime - Sounds like a fun and busy weekend!! 

We are BDing when we get home ASAP - I am ripping the clothes off my man!! Then going out to eat, going to Avengers Movie and then going to a Comedy Show! Busy Busy Busy tonight!! Tomorrow we have a Cinco De Mayo/Kentucky Derby party to attend at night. Will be fun! And Sunday will be rest day!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> Hubbys Bday today!!!!! Having his parents over for dinner, So I won't be on much tonight!
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, traveling to NY for a surprise 70th Bday lunch for my aunt then out to dinner with friends for Hubbys bday and then out dancing and "drinking" at a lounge sat night!! Sunday morning having brunch with my parents for Hubbys bday... so, I won't be able to check in on you ladies too much!!!!
> 
> Happy Smeping, Lisa and JoAnna!! Happy TWW May!!

Happy birthday to your hubby and aunt!!!! Have fun!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I can't put the book down and it's getting me all hot and bothered!


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa I wasnt going to use the cream as I want it to be accurate. I just wonder how much difference the added B6 will make. I am just pleased to be getting investigated.

Jess how are your temps? Any news on AF?

I just had my first fitting for my wedding dress, its got to come in one size as I knew it would seeing as we ordered it too big due to the pregnancy. I'll see if I can add a picture x


----------



## Bride2b

Here it is.....eeek 11 weeks exactly & I will be at the church, its 12.01pm here and we get married at 12.00!


----------



## shellideaks

Oh wow Gemma, that dress is gorgeous! Suits you so much, you're gonna take your OH's breath away when he sees you in that :)


----------



## Jessica28

Absolutely Stunning! I have my dress picked out but not ready to order yet since it is more than a year away!

And of course AF showed up last night just before dtd. At least I know my cycles are 28 days...and I don't have to guess how long they should be anymore. And of course I am going to be out of town for 3 days during my fertile window. The bad luck just never ends.


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma!!! That dress!!! I teared up at the picture... You are a gorgeous bride!!!!! How exciting?! Thank you for sharing that with us!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Gemma you look amazing!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Gemma - OMG. That dress is absolutely beautiful on you! I love it - sooooo gorgeous on you and you are soooooo very pretty!!! I never really thought about how the B6 would affect it... Once I started the Prometrium/Clomid I ditched the B6. 

Jess - Sorry about AF at least you can de-stress now that she came! 

May - I'm about half done - I am making myself one read a bit at time as I could read it all in like 2 days and don't want to do that!

AFM, I'm quite confused. So today my temp goes down and my OPK's are going less positive it seems. I don't know what to think. Why can't my temps just be normal. OMG. Since the MC I feel like my charts are so hard to read. I don't know if I already OV'd or not - I don't know whether to stop drinking the Red Raspberry Tea and if I'm supposed to start the Prometrium tomorrow. Man this sucks so bad. I just want to cry. I feel so stressed out bc my charts sucks ass and I can't read it. Alls I can hope for is that my temp goes down again tomorrow so I know that I def didn't OV yet. But I have a feeling it is just going to go up and confuse me futher bc my body hates me.


----------



## threemakefive

snowflakes120 said:


> Gemma - OMG. That dress is absolutely beautiful on you! I love it - sooooo gorgeous on you and you are soooooo very pretty!!! I never really thought about how the B6 would affect it... Once I started the Prometrium/Clomid I ditched the B6.
> 
> Jess - Sorry about AF at least you can de-stress now that she came!
> 
> May - I'm about half done - I am making myself one read a bit at time as I could read it all in like 2 days and don't want to do that!
> 
> AFM, I'm quite confused. So today my temp goes down and my OPK's are going less positive it seems. I don't know what to think. Why can't my temps just be normal. OMG. Since the MC I feel like my charts are so hard to read. I don't know if I already OV'd or not - I don't know whether to stop drinking the Red Raspberry Tea and if I'm supposed to start the Prometrium tomorrow. Man this sucks so bad. I just want to cry. I feel so stressed out bc my charts sucks ass and I can't read it. Alls I can hope for is that my temp goes down again tomorrow so I know that I def didn't OV yet. But I have a feeling it is just going to go up and confuse me futher bc my body hates me.

Maybe a month with no bbt's would be a lot less stressful :) Just a thought, since you think the meds are messing with the temps


----------



## threemakefive

Gemma you are so pretty!!! Love the dress!

Jess-yay for normal cycles!! That means next month will be alot more easy to grab the eggy :)

Afm-feeling better about the whole sister thing, just that first moment was like a punch in the stomach...now I am good to go :) Well, our bd sessions jsut keep getting better and better...in the last two weeks we have bd 12 days! lol Cd 21...I am going to guess(soley on cervix that i did ovulate on a normal time this month...boy I hope so :) This month off might have finally fixed all the issues lol) 
Hope you all have a great rest of the weekend...My OH got me a new camera(My only hobby is photography lol) so I am going out to take lots of nice pictures today!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Oh my goodness, Gemma you look like a princess! Absolutely gorgeous!

Lisa - looks like you O'ed on CD 15 last cycle so I would keep testing with OPKs and see if it will turn positive. Ignore your temps for now as there are
So many factors that can affect it!


----------



## jrowenj

Nice temp may!!


----------



## mammaspath

gemma - beautiful dress!

jess - sorrry about af! onto may yessss!

im having a rough weekend........im not checkin in much so i hope you girls have a great weekend!


----------



## bdunn12

Gemma - That dress is amazing! You look absolutely beautiful!

I think I'm out this month. I'm pretty sure I'm 11dpo and I got a negative on FRER but a very faint positive on a Wondfo cassette. Bad thing is that the cassettes are expired and I don't trust them. My aunt gave me 90 of them because she didn't need them and of course I'm going to pee on them! :haha: I'm pretty sure they were stark white a few days ago though so idk :shrug: tell me what you ladies think!
 



Attached Files:







FRER11dpo.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 16









Wondfo11dpo.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? We did smep last cycle and got a bfp, after doing smep for 8 cycles, but just 10 days after our bfp our apple seed grew wings. I'm either 6 or 8dpo, not sure, but we did smep (ish) and are hoping for the best. We have suffered 3 losses in the 9 months we've been trying. So here I am fearful of a bfp but wishful for my take home baby.


----------



## threemakefive

28329 said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join you? We did smep last cycle and got a bfp, after doing smep for 8 cycles, but just 10 days after our bfp our apple seed grew wings. I'm either 6 or 8dpo, not sure, but we did smep (ish) and are hoping for the best. We have suffered 3 losses in the 9 months we've been trying. So here I am fearful of a bfp but wishful for my take home baby.

Welcome!! So sorry for you losses but you've come to the right place..lucky thread :) we have only had one month without a bfp since it began..3bfps both the first and second month and 1in April!! :) 

I'm Emily...I have two kids and had a mmc with number 3 in Dec...I'm taking a break from smep this month to do a little weight loss...but I'm sure ill be back to the plan very soon :) 

FYI this group has lots of poas-aholics so beware lol


----------



## 28329

Hi emily, thank you so much for the welcome. My name is katy. I'm sorry for your loss, its so hard! I very much hope to see your bfp once you're back on the smep train. And everybody elses too. The success rate here is amazing. I've chosen the right thread for my first post in these forums after my loss. :rofl: at the poas-aholics. I was once myself but with a long lp my early testing is 2 days before af (15dpo).


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi Katy, I am May! Welcome! The girls in this thread is amazing and you will find the support you need here. I am so sorry for your loss and hope you get a BFP soon.


----------



## 28329

Thanks may, what a pretty name. Its nice to be surrounded by ladies who understand. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Hayaddie

Hey Katy!! You've come to the best thread on the site!!! And she wasn't kidding about us being obsessed with peeing on anything we can get our hands on! Can't wait to hear how this cycle turns out for you!!


----------



## 28329

Thanks hayaddie. Congrats on the pregnancy. How's your pregnancy treating you so far?


----------



## mrsjoannak

Guess who got up and peed 5+ times in the night....
Me! Not because I am pg but because I think i have a bladder infection from all the sex we have been having. I slept like crap and kept feeling like I had to pee but each time it was a small amount and it began to hurt. Now I am trying to figure out what I should do. Operation ovulate is over on the 10th. Will the bladder infection prevent me from conceiving? I have antibiotics... Z-pack would be done in 3 days.


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Katy! I am Lisa. So very sorry for your losses. We lost our angel on on November 9th as a MMC/Blighted Ovum. I can't believe I am coming up on the anniversary of 6 months. A few months ago I was diagnosed with Low Progesterone so I am being treated for that and hope that it raises to an acceptable level this cycle. Welcome to our little group. We like to talk and swear alot too. 

AFM, I am so freaking happy that my temp dropped back down today so now I know I def didn't OV yet! Hooray! I discarded that high temp from my chart - it looks much easier to read. Still doing OPK's and they are all about the same lightness/darkness. Since we fell off SMEP and BD'd 3 days in a row we are skipping today and then going to BD tomorrow night. But man, I have been having some serious OV pain yesterday and today. At least it makes me feel like the upped Clomid dose is actually working this cycle.


----------



## jrowenj

Hi, Katy! Welcome!!!!! Sorry for your losses :hugs:

Haley - almost 14 weeks!!! OMG!

Lisa - Glad you didn't Ov yet!!! Think it's happening soon??

May - getting an urge to pee on anything yet??

Emily - Glad you're feeling better about the sister drama

JoAnna - bladder infection? OUCHYYY

AFM - I was successful at fake drinking last night, but I probaably gained 10 lbs from all the virgin margaritas I drank hahaha!!!


----------



## Jessica28

I really hope Gail is right and I conceive in early June. With all that has been happening in my life right now...I am starting to lose hope and I just can't shake that feeling of a knot on my stomach. I just about have myself convinced that I am never going to get pregnant. :( 
Sigh.....I think this is going to be a long road for me.


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Hi, Katy! Welcome!!!!! Sorry for your losses :hugs:
> 
> Haley - almost 14 weeks!!! OMG!
> 
> Lisa - Glad you didn't Ov yet!!! Think it's happening soon??
> 
> May - getting an urge to pee on anything yet??
> 
> Emily - Glad you're feeling better about the sister drama
> 
> JoAnna - bladder infection? OUCHYYY
> 
> AFM - I was successful at fake drinking last night, but I probaably gained 10 lbs from all the virgin margaritas I drank hahaha!!!

OMG I know! Does tomorrow officially put me in 2nd tri?!?!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeppers!!!! Gender scan soooooon


----------



## mrsjoannak

Went to the immediate care clinic- would like to point out that I am normally pretty healthy UNTIL THERE IS A GAP WITH OUR HEALTH INSURANCE! With Stephen starting at the children's hospital tomorrow we will not have insurance for 30 days - so of course I have to get sick...

I went and peed in a cup. They charged me $20 before I peed in the cup. Then after waiting an hour a nurse called me back where I then had to pay $75 for a exam room. The doctor saw me explained that I have a uti probably from all of the sex... She did give me prescriptions for meds that would not interfere with getting knocked up or hurt a baby. She also said that based on my last period and my cycle length this should be the week- and told me if I felt up to it I could continue to try. Awesome! That is exactly what I wanted to hear. I was scared she would say to hold off for a while. 

I have been sleeping all day. I have no idea how I am going to sleep tonight. We are taking tonight off and getting back on it tomorrow.


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna glad dr gave u safe meds and u can get busy this week!!!!!!!!!! Team bfp!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Oh MrsJ a UTI makes me cringe!! They suck so bad you poor thing!! Yay for your hubby starting his awesome job tomorrow though!! Bring on the extra mooolah! :) everyone is soooooo quiet on the weekends :(


----------



## jrowenj

I knowwww where is everyone?!?!?!


----------



## threemakefive

I'm here lol

Feeling kinda blah this evening...crampy and sticky cm....I think my boobies might be lil sore but nor sure lolmaybe af coming early....Idk...Jaime hows little seed doin?? :) 
Haley woohooo 13 weeks! Names??


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - I am only 5 DPO today so no urge to poas yet... Especially since Mr. Christian Grey (50 Shades) has me occupied! Lol. Tell me some of your early symptoms! So far I have only had some cramps and twinges occasionally. Uterus feels slightly bloated, some CM but that's it!

Lily - Yay you didn't O yet buy sounds like you are about to soon so keep BDing!

Haley - Awww your baby is peachy!!!

MrsJ - :thumbup:


----------



## Bride2b

Hey ladies I have been MIA as been helping OH with the surf school. Thanks for the comments on my dress, I cant wait to try it again next week for the seamstress to get it taken in. woo hoo, its less that 11 weeks to go now! Time will fly! The big question is will I be pregnant? Answers on a postcard please!! Ha ha

MrsJ I fucking hate UTI they hurt and make you feel like shit. I'd be pissed off getting one in O week as the last thing I would want to do it BD. When I get them I am seriously doubled over and cant hardly make it out of bed. I hope it clears up soon so you feel better xx :hugs:

Haley CONGRATS you are in the 2nd Tri! :happydance: Fuck where has time gone? How is your bump coming along?

Jaime well done on faking the cocktail drinking!

Lisa I am glad your temp has dropped and O pains have started. Good luck, hopefully you will get the + opk soon!

Emily FX for you with the cramps that its not AF xx

Hi Katy, welcome to smep I am sorry about your losses but hope you get your sticky one soon! I'm Gemma 'bride2b' as I get married on 28th July, I lost my first baby boy called Bertie at 19 1/2 week on 28th November and I am on cycle 5 of trying again. AF is just on her way out! I have managed to get OH to take his first suppliments last night & I am getting CD21 bloods done to check to see whats going on with my LP which seems to be short!


----------



## Bride2b

Jess please dont be down you will get preggers soon, it just takes it toll. You will get there hun xxxxxx big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks Gemma. 
I didn't realize until now that July 28th was the due date my Doctor gave me. A friend of mine is getting married that day too so at least there will be lots of excitement so I don't think about it too much. I really hope to be pregnant again by then. 
I just really hope we get to BD more regularly this time around. I know I am going to be out of town next Sunday until Tuesday so I will make sure to dtd before I go and for sure when I get back because I am thinking I will be in my fertile window at that time. I wish the knot would just go out of my stomach though. That much I think is thinking about the possiblility of having to move and teach elsewhere. It is a hard school :(


----------



## snowflakes120

Ugh. Work rant. I work directly with 3 other girls. So we fired a girl about a month ago. We got a new girl almost immediately. The new girl keeps dropping hints about starting a family. I know she stopped BCP and takes Prenates cause she already told us. And she said she wants a new camera to take nice pictures of when she has a baby. Today she said something about her mom and dad possibly moving and she would be upset because they won't be around when she had babies. Ugh. So she is on trial here for 2 more months - I bet you dollar to donuts that she starts TTC as soon as she is permanent and she'll prolly get PG right away too. I will freak. The other girl I work with is currently PG and it's all I hear about all day. We were TTC at the same time and it made it so stressful for me - no one at work knows about us TTC. And because we work right next to each other and if one is out then we do the others work - it will be horrible if 2 of us are out at the same time - its just not doable. I need to get PG like right away. Back to being a freaking stressed out mess and dealing with time frames.

I should be OVing soon. Taking an OPK in a few hours and really hoping that it is mostly positive. Kinda worried bc I took the Clomid earlier this cycle so I thought I'd OV earlier but I guess not.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls!

Katy welcome and sorry for your losses :hugs: we've been very lucky so far! Hope you get your sticky bean soon :flower:

Gemma WOW!!! That dress I'd ammmmazing! And you look amazing in it! Best if luck for the big day!

So ladies my big development from the past few days... I've popped! Looking more and more pregnant every day also got my chest measured as I was sure they had grown and wowza! Gone from a 32C to a 32DD!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Wooo Hooo!! Positive OPK!! Let the BDing resume for the next 3 days!! ;)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - BD!!!!!!!! Catch that egg!!!! I hope the Clomid produced a nice and juicy one for you!!


----------



## jf1414

Hello Ladies,

I found this thread and have been reading some of you stories. I am so sorry for all of your losses and praying you all get your BFPs again soon! Those of you who are pregnant I am wishing you a healthy 9 months! :D 

I started TTC about 5 months ago. I have never gotten a BFP or had a MC but I am going to start the SMEP today (CD 7)! My hubby is so on board and we are praying that we can get pregnant this month! I am 26 and my hubs is 36 and he really really wants a lil one! As do I!! 

My approach last month was to BD the 5days before O and then 3 days after. We were exhausted! Especially since I wasnt sure when I would O so we basically BD'd every day. This plan seems so much better because it is EOD. The nasty witch came on the 30th of April and it was a very strange period. I was very heavy with the worst cramps for 2 days and then it lightened up more than usual for the next 4 days. Then i got more cramps AFTER my period which I thought was strange because that never happens. I still have little twinges here and there today which I also think is wierd. 

Anyway I am so excited to try the SMEP this month! Ive read alot on this thread and you all are just too funny!


----------



## Jessica28

Ugh....I don't know if it is my AF or what...but seems I have gained 4lbs since Thursday...Add that to the 10 I gained when I was pregnant. Ugh...I can't seem to get any of it off...and I might add I guess I do like junk food a little too much.


----------



## krystinab

I am sooo pissed I wrote in a message that didnt post...BOOOO BNB!!! Once I get some time i will repost....


----------



## Bride2b

Ugh I hate that Krystina!

Jess these fucking miscarriages have caused all of us to put on weight I think! Its all the crap that goes with it and stuffing your face full of naughty things helps (well while your eating it anyway!!)

Bev, woo hoo I love that your bazookas have grown that much. Hows your bump doing?

Lisa :happydance::happydance::happydance: get BD lady!! Woo hoo this is the time to make a baby!! FX

Welcome Jf - good luck smepping xxx


----------



## Jessica28

I agree. I went for a quick 20 min walk after work today, took the long way home from school! Now, I am waiting for OH to get off work and eat supper and go for another walk! Hopefully I will get into the habit and will feel better about myself.


----------



## jrowenj

Jess - I gained 20 fucking lbs after my mmc!!! Being a chick sucks!!!!

Lisa - This is totally gonna be your month!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Krystina - I hate that shit!

Welcome JF!

Bev - I wanna see a pic of the belly!!! HOly big tatas!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Yay bev!! Yay Lisa!--great news on both of your homefronts!! :)

Jess, I hear ya I put on 20 lbs(shhh I only admit to 10 of it hahha) between the pregnancy/mmc and being on progesterone for that whole time..I was sooo depressed about it...but started my low carb very strict on the 1st and I am down 8lbs :) 

Welcome JF..

Jaime how are you!??! :) 

Afm Cd 23...I would bet I have ovulated...but I could be wrong....now just a few minor cramps but last night my tata's hurt and I had cramps...IDK what the deal is...but now I just wait...still doing awesome on our month off, bd everyday except 3 lol we are terrible...but anywhoo... weightloss focus for the month instead of ttc is working out awesome, down 8lbs :) 15 more to my first goal :)


----------



## jrowenj

Shelliiiii is it a girrll???!?!?!

Emily i hope you have a decent cycle length this month and get knocked up asap!!!! I am ok... trying so hard to be positive ... my baby stopped growing at 6 weeks last time and i am going to be 6 weeks thursday so i am very anxious... still not having much sx so its ffrustrating


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls! welcome newbies! 

uh ya i put on 8lbs since mmc......i workout like a freak and it won't go away......sucks my ass!

jrowe - status sick?!? yay

shelli - can't wait for your gender scan

krystina - bnb has completely messed with my messages before.

afm ive had a crazy weekend.......idk what cycle im on and didn't even start temping...ugh and i was so motivated......however ive had sex every day but cd11......three times yesterday........it was necessary......i hope im not ruining anything!!

and.......im having the worst cramping in my left ovart.......crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - 3 xs?! I have done it 3 xs in one day since I'm 25 years old!


----------



## threemakefive

Amy your sex life sounds as exciting as mine this month hope u get ur bfp :)


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Amy - 3 xs?! I have done it 3 xs in one day since I'm 25 years old!

i wasn't like that at 25........thirty and flirty......i guess!!!!! Lol:haha::winkwink:

and my husband is simply irresistable!!!:happydance:


----------



## mammaspath

threemakefive said:


> Amy your sex life sounds as exciting as mine this month hope u get ur bfp :)

loving it!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> Shelliiiii is it a girrll???!?

I don't know! My scan isn't for another 9 hours haha. I shall update asap :D


----------



## Jessica28

AF was strange this month. She snuck up on my Friday night...very very light. Saturday was light, Sunday was heavy for me....and yesterday and today she is almost non-existant. Happy I get to dtd...but is that too short for my cycles?


----------



## snowflakes120

Jess - My AF is about 4 days if that and very light. It's mostly 3 days and the 4th day just some spotting. 

Shelli - Can't wait to hear the sex!

Amy - Get it girl!

Welcome JF!! 

Well, I am a bit disappointed. I ended up OVing yesterday. I had quite a bit of a temp raise today indicating it. It has totally caught me off guard. I have 15 charts in total and I have never never never OV'd on CD14 EVER so we figured it was safe to skip BDing Sunday. It is always on CD13, CD15 or CD16. Of course, the one time I don't want CD14 it happens. So I feel out already since we skipped CD13 - the day before OV and we did BD on CD12 which was 2 days before OV but hubby said he didn't make a "large deposit" if you get my drift. So I feel out already. I am going to do my best to stay positive because I really can't change anything but it sucks missing that very important day before OV. :cry:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Just wanted to pop in and say hi! I have just been lurking while I am on the TWW. No symptoms besides some bloated feeling and pulls/twinges here and there. Not sure that's enough for a BFP but I really hope I see one this cycle. 7 DPO today but I am trying to hold out testing till next week. I am tired of disappointment!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey May - Lurk away. Hope that the twinges/pull are a BFP coming your way. I finished the 1st 50 shades book and am onto the 2nd one!! You still liking it?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi Lisa, I am almost done with the first book and already bought the other two. Cant put it down!!! If I didn't have to work I would be done with all of them by now. Lol!! I hope you are right and I get my BFP this cycle. It will be our 5th wedding anniversary in 3 weeks and I really want it! Btw, don't be nervous about missing CD 14, many people get PG only BDing a few days before. It's all about timing!!! I BD'ed 4 days right around O and I bet I didnt catch the egg. I am trying hard to be optimistic though!


----------



## jf1414

Thanks for the welcome :flower:

Day 1 of SMEP in the books! :thumbup: This is just such a wierd cycle for me. I have odd pinching/twinges and like a dull lower back ache. Almost feels like a cramp. I do have a history of cysts so maybe it is just that. Hopefully that doesn't hurt my chances!

I read the first 50 Shades of Grey and now I am on book #2. Such an awesome book you just cannot put it down!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa dont worry!!


----------



## jrowenj

Im having a bad day today :sad: i just dont "feel" pregnant and its so stressful


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Jaime. I'm sorry your don't feel PG today. I am sure everything is fine. Having a MC takes away all innocence that most girls have with being PG. I feel like that will forever be stolen from me. We are much more sensitive and aware due to our past losses.


----------



## Hayaddie

Jaime pee on a sick and youll feel better :) keep your head up.. You are pregnant!!! :)


----------



## mammaspath

chin up lady --------sending prayers your way........im sure everything is gonna be just fine.........hugs


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Jaime pee on a sick and youll feel better :) keep your head up.. You are pregnant!!! :)

It wouldnt make me feel better...last time baby stopped growing at 6 weeks and i didnt even know until my scan at 8 weeks and i had a positive hpt even a week after i finally miscarried... i think i am nervous bc thursday i will be 6 weeks... it sucked bc i didnt have spotting or anything. Went for my firstscan excited to see our first baby and they told me i would miscarry in a few weeks... what a shocker...ughhhhh


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies, Good morning!!

Jamie- dont worry you are pregnant, your lil baby is all suggled up in there :) When is your next appointment? I am always worried that I wont let myslef feel pregnant until I get over the 9 weeks mark (thats when I mc'd). So its probably a little mental too!

Amy- I love the fact you are sooo attracted to your man...thats how I feel about Sean...he never has to work hard to get me going ...lol

Lisa- dont worry about not having sex exactly on O day. So long as you had sex the night before you will be fine. Are you using preseed?

Welcome all you new ladies. Glad your joinging us :)

AFM, cycle day 6 so nothing is really going on. I am starting folic acid supplements, hoping that will help. I am so damn anxious this month...I know I am optimistic every month BUT its in the stars for me this month...


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe Jaime. Your story is the exact same as mine. It was horrible. I will never forget that god awful day. But things are going to be different this time. You will see that HB and a little baby blob!! You have to remember that you are still very early in the PG. A girl I know didn't know she was PG til she was 8 weeks along!!! Didn't have a single symptom - she is over 20 weeks now with a baby boy on the way!! 

Ugh. The stupid girl that I was complaining about yesterday just asked me if we planned on having kids. I said "someday" and she says oh when your husband is done with school? and I just say "someday". In my mind, It's none of your business!!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Awe Jaime. Your story is the exact same as mine. It was horrible. I will never forget that god awful day. But things are going to be different this time. You will see that HB and a little baby blob!! You have to remember that you are still very early in the PG. A girl I know didn't know she was PG til she was 8 weeks along!!! Didn't have a single symptom - she is over 20 weeks now with a baby boy on the way!!
> 
> Ugh. The stupid girl that I was complaining about yesterday just asked me if we planned on having kids. I said "someday" and she says oh when your husband is done with school? and I just say "someday". In my mind, It's none of your business!!!

Thanks... worst day of our lives, right???

I hate when ppl ask that!!!!! Its such a personal question!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies, Good morning!!
> 
> Jamie- dont worry you are pregnant, your lil baby is all suggled up in there :) When is your next appointment? I am always worried that I wont let myslef feel pregnant until I get over the 9 weeks mark (thats when I mc'd). So its probably a little mental too!
> 
> Amy- I love the fact you are sooo attracted to your man...thats how I feel about Sean...he never has to work hard to get me going ...lol
> 
> Lisa- dont worry about not having sex exactly on O day. So long as you had sex the night before you will be fine. Are you using preseed?
> 
> Welcome all you new ladies. Glad your joinging us :)
> 
> AFM, cycle day 6 so nothing is really going on. I am starting folic acid supplements, hoping that will help. I am so damn anxious this month...I know I am optimistic every month BUT its in the stars for me this month...

That's what I'm worried about Krystina. We didn't have sex the night before OV. We only had sex the day of which has the worst odds and it was at night. Ugh. We did use Pre-seed though. But still - my egg was prolly already long gone...


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, Good morning!!
> 
> Jamie- dont worry you are pregnant, your lil baby is all suggled up in there :) When is your next appointment? I am always worried that I wont let myslef feel pregnant until I get over the 9 weeks mark (thats when I mc'd). So its probably a little mental too!
> 
> Amy- I love the fact you are sooo attracted to your man...thats how I feel about Sean...he never has to work hard to get me going ...lol
> 
> Lisa- dont worry about not having sex exactly on O day. So long as you had sex the night before you will be fine. Are you using preseed?
> 
> Welcome all you new ladies. Glad your joinging us :)
> 
> AFM, cycle day 6 so nothing is really going on. I am starting folic acid supplements, hoping that will help. I am so damn anxious this month...I know I am optimistic every month BUT its in the stars for me this month...
> 
> That's what I'm worried about Krystina. We didn't have sex the night before OV. We only had sex the day of which has the worst odds and it was at night. Ugh. We did use Pre-seed though. But still - my egg was prolly already long gone...Click to expand...

But u bd 2 night before ov right???


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, Good morning!!
> 
> Jamie- dont worry you are pregnant, your lil baby is all suggled up in there :) When is your next appointment? I am always worried that I wont let myslef feel pregnant until I get over the 9 weeks mark (thats when I mc'd). So its probably a little mental too!
> 
> Amy- I love the fact you are sooo attracted to your man...thats how I feel about Sean...he never has to work hard to get me going ...lol
> 
> Lisa- dont worry about not having sex exactly on O day. So long as you had sex the night before you will be fine. Are you using preseed?
> 
> Welcome all you new ladies. Glad your joinging us :)
> 
> AFM, cycle day 6 so nothing is really going on. I am starting folic acid supplements, hoping that will help. I am so damn anxious this month...I know I am optimistic every month BUT its in the stars for me this month...
> 
> That's what I'm worried about Krystina. We didn't have sex the night before OV. We only had sex the day of which has the worst odds and it was at night. Ugh. We did use Pre-seed though. But still - my egg was prolly already long gone...Click to expand...
> 
> But u bd 2 night before ov right???Click to expand...

Yea, but hubby said his "donation" wasn't a good large amount as we BD'd the 2 days before that too...:dohh:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Welcome JF!

Jaime I am sure everything is fine but I completely understand what you are feeling. Maybe you could try to find something to take your mind off of things for a while??? I know it would be hard but maybe a thought.

Lisa I shot coffee out my nose the second I saw "large deposit" :rofl: yup and I am still laughing as I type it. I know your frustration all too well- you bd 2 nights before O, skipped O day- did you be after? There are people that often ask if we are having more kids they seriously do not know the troubles we have had and really meant no harm but the there are people i really can not stand that ask so when people you do not like ask you if you want kids you should say "HELL NO! Kids are nasty little monsters. I enjoy my freedom - being able to go to taco bell at 1:00 am on a tuesday... I also like having money! You know college tutition is an estimated $20k a year right now? With inflation that will be a serious chunk of change that I am not losing sleeep over....oh and think of all of the beach vacations that I will be laying out with a frou frou drink in my bikini free from nasty stretch marks.... OH BUT I AM SURE NONE OF THAT WILL HAPPEN TO YOU...IT WILL ALL BE GREAT!"

Hit post too soon-

Afm- the pain from the UTI went away. I had to take azo for 2 days and continue on with my antibiotic. Holy crap I have never used azo before so I had no idea it would make my pee fluorescent orange. Pretty freaky. Not only did it make my pee orange my cm was orange too. Do you remember the powder drink-Tang? Everything looks like tang. Bwahahahaha. Really why would they call a kid drink tang?or any drink for that matter? So have had our fun with Joanna's tangy-tang. But all joking aside the doc said we could do it if I felt like it so last night I forced him to quit laughing about it and do me. I had glorious amounts of tangy Ewcm so we be last night and we will tonight and tomorrow. Hopefully the meds will not screw anything up.


----------



## krystinab

MrsJ-OMG that tangy CM is hiarious...I use Azo but its never done that to me...LOL 

Lisa- one of my BNB buddies got pregnant on clomid and only had sex the day of O...nothing before or after....so dont give up

Just in case any one wants to obess with me I have re-read all of my psychic readings...Gail May 2012 girl/ Spet 2014 boy, Melisa connections to May, Mesina May 2012 girl/ Sept 2014 boy, Panrosa May 2012 girl and 2017 and 2021 boys....I am all worked up over here...I am trying to hold off on sex until we start SMEP, so I can get some of those large deposits...LOLOLOL


----------



## Jessica28

SMEPing again soon for me :)
Hope we get to dtd tomorrow orThursday at the latest...then of course Friday and Saturday as I am gone for two days Sat. and Sun! I can't wait to get to town for a few days....movies, golfing, bowling , shopping - all that good stuff with my students! Will miss OH though but that means he should have a big load saved up for me by the time I get back...lol


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Ok here's the last reading I bought:

Hi May

Thank you for being patient with me while I got back to your reading. They show him linked to MAY and BOY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

Your son seems to be fast at everything. They show him coming fast (easily/short labor) and they show him coming early.. I think that you will find that things like that always happen. Hes a hands on type kid with lots of energy and zest for life and learning. Someone who is always going to want to see things for himself before he really gets involved. He kinda hangs back just for a minute while he gets a better idea of what everyone else is doing and how they are doing it, and then jumps in and really gets involved.

Hes got good instincts, often knowing when he can trust someone and when he should just walk away. They show him loving to play baseball and that he is one of the better teammates not just with his skill but his sportsmanship. He does not like to see other kids cry. Hes not all "lovey" or "huggy" but is someone would walk up to them and tell them its alright and to just have fun... Trying to encourage the children that are having a hard time, to better play the game with heart, rather than it being about winning or losing

When it comes to your son, I am seeing him as someone who is always going to be able to move forward in his life. No matter what mistakes he makes, hes someone who will hold himself accountable for them. He will understand what happened, and he will do his best to make it right.

When it comes to career paths, they show him in the "trades" field. I really feel that he is someone who is very similar to Mike Holmes in regards to his career choice.

When ti comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 28. They will have two girls and one boy of their own.
Let me know if you have any questions
Best Wishes
Cher


----------



## jrowenj

May- may is ur month hahahaha may and may!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

So all 5 psychics said boy. 

Cheri - May
Gail - July conception
Panrosa and psychicstar - June
Free one online - Nov-Jan

I am keeping my fx Cheri is right. Sigh!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - you are funny... It would be so cool though!!! Hehe! Well she said May conception, month I found out or month he's born. So i dunno!?! Don't worry about your little bean. He/she is in there waiting to have his/her picture taking at your scan! Be glad that you don't have to worry about SMEP and TWW!!!! So lucky!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

We needa bfp asap!!!!!!!! May is the next tester???


----------



## krystinab

Yea whats the testing situation??? Who is in the TWW again?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Well only 7 DPO here and things are looking grim. No symptoms really so I am holding out till next week to test.


----------



## shellideaks

I'm back from my scan :) Getting a potty shot was a bit of a pain as baby was wriggling around loads but got there in the end. She was pretty sure it's a girl! She checked a few times and never once saw any boy bits and seeing as I've spent hours looking at potty shots before now, I'm happy with the conclusion. The 3 lines were definitely there!

I have one leggy little girl, her legs are measuring a week ahead lol. Mind you, I'm 5'9 and OH is 6'7 so it's not really a surprise.

So yeah, having a girl and her official name is Parker Harley Warburton :cloud9:


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaaaaaaaa shelli!!!!!


----------



## 28329

Aww, congrats on the girl. Great news!! 

Ladies, I might be your next tester. I'm 9dpo and still 8 days away from the witch but I'm going to let myself test at 13/14dpo (this weekend). My temp drop yesterday has made me want to test sooner than usual :)


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks, I was so prepared for her to be a boy lol.

I only got 2 pictures, a lot of them were cack with her wriggling so much and she was in an awkward position. First one is obviously upside down and second one looks like she's doing a backflip :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0208.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0211.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 28329

Aww, look at thoes pictures! How beautiful. Congrats again.


----------



## krystinab

Shelli--- yaaaayyyyy!! I <3 the piks!


----------



## krystinab

28329 said:


> Aww, congrats on the girl. Great news!!
> 
> Ladies, I might be your next tester. I'm 9dpo and still 8 days away from the witch but I'm going to let myself test at 13/14dpo (this weekend). My temp drop yesterday has made me want to test sooner than usual :)

your temp drop could have been and impantation dip...fx!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Shelli on a Miss Parker! ;)


----------



## jrowenj

28329 said:


> Aww, look at thoes pictures! How beautiful. Congrats again.

Yeaaaaaa :test: hahaha!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Thanks, I was so prepared for her to be a boy lol.
> 
> I only got 2 pictures, a lot of them were cack with her wriggling so much and she was in an awkward position. First one is obviously upside down and second one looks like she's doing a backflip :haha:

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!! :hi: hi, parker!!!!!!


----------



## bdunn12

the witch got me today :( gonna try a more relaxed approach next month..Congrats on the girl Shelli!!


----------



## threemakefive

I love her name yay Shelli!!!! Parker is perfect :)

Afm..strong pain right side today and minor cramps...not ovulating as cervix is now closed...Idk just glad this is a relax and wait kinda month or I might be going crazy lol


----------



## jrowenj

bdunn12 said:


> the witch got me today :( gonna try a more relaxed approach next month..Congrats on the girl Shelli!!

Ughhhhhhhh sorry to hear that!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Shelli!!! I LOVE the name Parker!!!! What an active little lady!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Wahoo shelli - i was gonna name my son parker and if it was a girl charlie.......i like both names...irreversible.........sweet baby parker! awe how fun!

jrowe - how you holdn up???? still freakin out?

um ------ ill never look at tang the same again joanna.........whoa!

afm.......just try to get to the 2ww!!!! my favorite part of the cycle!!! haha......and im starting a summer reading club over 50 shades of gray......u girls convinced me........well and the today show did!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> Wahoo shelli - i was gonna name my son parker and if it was a girl charlie.......i like both names...irreversible.........sweet baby parker! awe how fun!
> 
> jrowe - how you holdn up???? still freakin out?
> 
> um ------ ill never look at tang the same again joanna.........whoa!
> 
> afm.......just try to get to the 2ww!!!! my favorite part of the cycle!!! haha......and im starting a summer reading club over 50 shades of gray......u girls convinced me........well and the today show did!

Feelin better. Bbs are ery sore and i skipped lunch today and at 3pm felt like i was gonna puke!!!!!!so, i ate some food and feel better!


----------



## 28329

Ha ha, I think its a little to early to test. I haven't got the urge just yet. Besides, no tests at home :(
I'll but some tomorrow then the testing will start!


----------



## snowflakes120

I've been reading this all day and it is making me laugh much too hard: https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/


----------



## mammaspath

snowflakes120 said:


> I've been reading this all day and it is making me laugh much too hard: https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/

read some........hilarious!


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks ladies, most of my family absolutely hate her name but I love it so they can fuck off and get used to it. She's coming out of my vagina so I'll call her what I like lol.


----------



## Hayaddie

shellideaks said:


> Thanks ladies, most of my family absolutely hate her name but I love it so they can fuck off and get used to it. She's coming out of my vagina so I'll call her what I like lol.

lol!!!! That is what I tell my hubby when he hates every name I say!!! Last weekend we told his mom that we wanted to name it Lucy if we have a girl and she hates it.... until we said her middle name might be Marie which is my mother-in-law's middle name and surprise surprise now she loves it! lol I just love when people think their opinions matter when the baby is coming out of my body! :)

p.s. I suppose my hubby's opinion matters... slightly. :)


----------



## 28329

Well said shelli. Couldn't have put it better myself. And it is a lovely name for your beautiful baby girl.


----------



## jrowenj

Note to self : Don't share baby names with friends and family until the baby is born! hahaha!! people are so rude!


----------



## threemakefive

I hear ya on names...I had jakob picked for my son but when he came out he was a Henry so when my mom told everyone they all thought she was joking and most of them hated it til they saw him and realized he was definitly a Henry!!!! 

My new names everyone hates..Fawkes is my favorite and I know everyone will hate it lol


----------



## mrsjoannak

Congrats on the girl shelli! I love the name Parker! It is on my no list for names as it would not be good with a last name that rhymes with hunts... Bwahahahahaha. 

Congrats again and really tell them to fuck off- your name is perfect.


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. So, yesterday my temperature went back up after the dip then this morning its gone up even higher. I have all the symptoms I had last cycle. Although this time I have them at 10dpo instead of 21dpo like last cycle. I think I may have a bfp coming but don't quote me. I'm so scared!!


----------



## auntylolo

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. So, yesterday my temperature went back up after the dip then this morning its gone up even higher. I have all the symptoms I had last cycle. Although this time I have them at 10dpo instead of 21dpo like last cycle. I think I may have a bfp coming but don't quote me. I'm so scared!!

I'm so sorry I can't remember your name (Katie? maybe? blame the baby brain!) and I don't think I even said hello, but I must say your chart is looking fabulous! After that dip I would be tempted to test tomorrow or friday:thumbup:

To Shelli, I absolutely love Parker! I've never considered it before but might have to mention it to Kev if you wouldn't mind:blush: Freya is currently top of our list for a girl:cloud9:


----------



## 28329

Yes, you got my name right. But its spelt with a Y :haha:

I'm planning on testing on friday but now that I'm armed with 6 tests I'm tempted to test tomorrow.


----------



## auntylolo

What tests did you get?


----------



## shellideaks

auntylolo said:


> To Shelli, I absolutely love Parker! I've never considered it before but might have to mention it to Kev if you wouldn't mind:blush: Freya is currently top of our list for a girl:cloud9:

Haha course I don't mind, not like we'd be bumping in to each other on the street :p Freya is lovely too,not a name you really hear around here! x


----------



## 28329

I got some £ land tests. They work better for me than any expensive test. 
Oh, your avi picture is absolutely beautiful btw.


----------



## jrowenj

Katy, can't wait til u test and get ur bfp!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Katy - Looking awesome girl! Tell us your symptoms!! 

I think for names - we are probably going to pick a bunch of out. Make a short list and then when we meet her/him decide from there unless there is one that realllly sticks out and we love no matter what! Everyone seems to have an opinion about names it seems.

Well today is the 6 month anniversary of my miscarriage. Never thought we'd still be TTC. Esp with my 1 yr of TTC is next month too. Boo. Really hoping for a small miracle this cycle. We could really use some good news.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Katy - Looking awesome girl! Tell us your symptoms!!
> 
> I think for names - we are probably going to pick a bunch of out. Make a short list and then when we meet her/him decide from there unless there is one that realllly sticks out and we love no matter what! Everyone seems to have an opinion about names it seems.
> 
> Well today is the 6 month anniversary of my miscarriage. Never thought we'd still be TTC. Esp with my 1 yr of TTC is next month too. Boo. Really hoping for a small miracle this cycle. We could really use some good news.

:hugs: on this personal day... hopefully your co-workers won't annoy you today too! I have everything crossed for you this cycle!

Also, I got my BFP on the 6 month anniversary month of my mmc... so FX FX FX FX FX FX FX!!!!


----------



## 28329

Thanks ladies. My symptoms? I'm peeing a lot and its really dark and smelly no matter how much I drink, I'm waking unusualy early and happy (very unlike me), I'm always hungry but only want stupily hot food covered with cheese, coffee tastes nasty, metalic taste in my mouth, I'm moody and I've got no mojo. Oh and DF has been constantly sexualy aroused around me since day after my temp drop, that only happens on cycles when I'm preggo. I had af cramps yesterday but too early for af and crazy vivid dreams. With all that and my good looking chart I'm sure we've cracked it again. I'm only like this when pregnant. 
I might be wrong though. I don't symptom spot but I can't ignore what's going on.


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Katy - Looking awesome girl! Tell us your symptoms!!
> 
> I think for names - we are probably going to pick a bunch of out. Make a short list and then when we meet her/him decide from there unless there is one that realllly sticks out and we love no matter what! Everyone seems to have an opinion about names it seems.
> 
> Well today is the 6 month anniversary of my miscarriage. Never thought we'd still be TTC. Esp with my 1 yr of TTC is next month too. Boo. Really hoping for a small miracle this cycle. We could really use some good news.

:hugs: I hope you have a good day today. Keep your chin up and I will Pray a BIG prayer for you that this is your cycle.


----------



## krystinab

Snow I feel you on the six month thing...keep your head up girl I know it will happen for you soon. We actually waited six months after our mmc to try again...which I always felt some way about. Anyway I have a feeling a lot of BFP's are coming this month...

Katy Awesome symptoms...I hope you are preggo!! Are you going to wait to test or are you a poasaholic?

AFM, can someone say night sweats, thank God its my last day of clomid (like this is it, no more rounds) As for names I like Sacha or Sorayah for a girl and Sean or Kelly for a boy...pretty boring :)


----------



## 28329

Snow, I can't begin to imagin what the 6 month mark feels like. But I can offer you big :hugs: I wish you all the luck in the world.
Ladies, I don't usualy test until af is late. But I've been blessed with plenty of tests and I'm convinced I'll get a line in next few days so I'll start testing tomorrow. I won't be able to upload pictures though, my phone is shit!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Shelli congrats on baby being a girl! That's two SMEP girls on tha way wonder what the other SMEP babies will be!!! 

Sending out lots of :dust: for this month girls!!! We need some more BFP!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Funny SNL skit on Fifty Shades if Grey! Click on the video! Lol!!

https://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidet...ey-amazon-ad-shows-the-reason-you-kindle.html


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Where is everyone today? I am off from work and bored out of my mind!

Shelli, congrats on the precious little girl. So happy for you.

Katy, looks like you are our next BFP!


AFM - I keep asking myself if this is my month but get so depressed when I realized I have no symptoms whatsoever! My chart looks like shit. At 8 DPO today and I really want to test but I just can't bear to see a BFN at this time. I feel so discouraged especially since I timed BD'ed perfectly this cycle right around O and I still feel out. What is wrong with me and what else do I have to do to get myself a BFP here? I feel like I work my whole life around TTC and it's so exhausting. I haven't been working out for the past week because I am afraid I might cause harm if in case there might be a chance I am pg this month. Every little twinge, pull, sneeze, cough I suspect it might lead to something but I always end up in disapointment. Urggg. Sorry for the rant. In a bad place today.


----------



## jrowenj

May, i had no sx last month and was sure i was out!!! U never know!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> May, i had no sx last month and was sure i was out!!! U never know!!!!

It feels too normal for me to think positive. How stupid of me to think that I can get pg fast as soon as I am ready to be a mom? I should have started TTC a long time ago. I am so mad at myself. I feel like I am working against the clock.


----------



## jrowenj

You cant think that way. I think like that all the time, but you cant change your decision so u need to just move forward!


----------



## Jessica28

MAy - I hope you plan to test soon! You twisted my arm the last time!


----------



## Bride2b

BamBamsMaMa said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> May, i had no sx last month and was sure i was out!!! U never know!!!!
> 
> It feels too normal for me to think positive. How stupid of me to think that I can get pg fast as soon as I am ready to be a mom? I should have started TTC a long time ago. I am so mad at myself. I feel like I am working against the clock.Click to expand...

Thats exactly how I feel! Why didnt we start TTC earlier as I came off the BCP just after my 29th Birthday and I am almost 31 now! I know we cant see the future but we spend so long preventing getting pregnant that when we try its not as easy as it seems!
May as Jaime says dont feel out and your chart looks fine to me! Dont worry about twinges, coughs, sneezes etc, if you are preggers the bean will stick even if you exercise. I was still doing body pump and body jam when I was 19 weeks pregnant - I know my pregnancy didnt work out but my doctor said cave women did far more than we do and they managed to reproduce!!

Katy - OMG I think you are going to get your BFP! Seriously all those symptoms and your chart is triphasic! The metallic taste is a big preggo symptom.

SHELLI - I LOVE THE NAME PARKER!! Congrats on expecting a baby girl!! :pink: Love the picture too!!

Lisa FX that 6 months is lucky for you too like Jaime. I am coming up to 6 months since I lost Bertie too, I thought I would have my BFP by his due date, now I have moved my goal and want it by my wedding on 28th July. Its so frustrating! It will happen hun xxx

Krystina are you sticking to SMEP his month? Are you doing anything different to the last cycles?

Ugh crap I cant remember what else I read over the last day or so that I havent posted!

I want to be pregnant this month....... everyone is having babies & getting pregnant. The woman at work that was less pregnant than me had her baby on Friday. My friend had her 20 week scan today and is baking a boy.....plus my cousins baby last week, and the girl I saw at my scan who named her kid Bertie........I am fed up with not being pregnant now! :dohh:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am only at 8 DPO today, when should I test? I guess I just don't want to be disappointed again so I don't want to test until AF is due. I am supposed to get AF next Tues.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - I think my chart looks like crap because there's no indication of a temp dip (implantation). I am second guessing whether there's something wrong with me.

Jaime - Thanks for the words of support. I just feel like such a failure.

Jess - When do you think I should test?


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Gemma - I think my chart looks like crap because there's no indication of a temp dip (implantation). I am second guessing whether there's something wrong with me.
> 
> Jaime - Thanks for the words of support. I just feel like such a failure.
> 
> Jess - When do you think I should test?

Remember how effed up my chart was?!?! Charts are good to show ov date not predict pregnancy. Dont worry!! Youre not a failure. Youre gonna get your baby just takes time...

Test sunday!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies...I am in a funk today. In case anyone cares :(

Bride I am going to so the same thing as the other cycles excpet we will BD for 3 days after I get a +opk. We always start good with SMEP but then fall off as soon as I get my +opk. I may use Preseed but I hate it


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies...I am in a funk today. In case anyone cares :(

I can relate. What's the matter? :hugs:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Gemma - I think my chart looks like crap because there's no indication of a temp dip (implantation). I am second guessing whether there's something wrong with me.
> 
> Jaime - Thanks for the words of support. I just feel like such a failure.
> 
> Jess - When do you think I should test?
> 
> Remember how effed up my chart was?!?! Charts are good to show ov date not predict pregnancy. Dont worry!! Youre not a failure. Youre gonna get your baby just takes time...
> 
> Test sunday!Click to expand...

Where's your chart? Let me look at it again so I can feel better. LOL


----------



## jf1414

I totally agree with the whole thing about you prevent your whole life and then when you actually want to it doesn't happen right away! I feel so silly all those times I freaked out thinking I could have been pregnant!!! I am not trying even close to how long some of you have though so I cannot even imagine! My hubby wanted us to start trying a year ago when we got married and I was all "ohhh nooo we should be married at least a year to enjoy ourselves" and now that I know it doesnt happen right away like I thought it would, I should have just started trying! 

It was too crazy of a year for us though. I lost my Mother in August and I couldn't even imagine thinking about a baby. When I think about bringing a little life into this world that will never get a chance to know her it kills me. Just even thinking about a baby shower without her there makes me tear up and not even want to have a shower. My hubbys Dad is very sick now too, which makes him want a baby even sooner so he can get to see it. 

I am on CD10 , starting my OPKs today. I always took mine in the morning, but I guess I should try to take in the afternoon? I splurged and got the smiley face ones because I don't have patience to study the two lines lol. So wierd to be taking them at work but whatever!

Wishing you all the best as you start testing! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Gemma - I think my chart looks like crap because there's no indication of a temp dip (implantation). I am second guessing whether there's something wrong with me.
> 
> Jaime - Thanks for the words of support. I just feel like such a failure.
> 
> Jess - When do you think I should test?
> 
> Remember how effed up my chart was?!?! Charts are good to show ov date not predict pregnancy. Dont worry!! Youre not a failure. Youre gonna get your baby just takes time...
> 
> Test sunday!Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your chart? Let me look at it again so I can feel better. LOLClick to expand...

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> I totally agree with the whole thing about you prevent your whole life and then when you actually want to it doesn't happen right away! I feel so silly all those times I freaked out thinking I could have been pregnant!!! I am not trying even close to how long some of you have though so I cannot even imagine! My hubby wanted us to start trying a year ago when we got married and I was all "ohhh nooo we should be married at least a year to enjoy ourselves" and now that I know it doesnt happen right away like I thought it would, I should have just started trying!
> 
> It was too crazy of a year for us though. I lost my Mother in August and I couldn't even imagine thinking about a baby. When I think about bringing a little life into this world that will never get a chance to know her it kills me. Just even thinking about a baby shower without her there makes me tear up and not even want to have a shower. My hubbys Dad is very sick now too, which makes him want a baby even sooner so he can get to see it.
> 
> I am on CD10 , starting my OPKs today. I always took mine in the morning, but I guess I should try to take in the afternoon? I splurged and got the smiley face ones because I don't have patience to study the two lines lol. So wierd to be taking them at work but whatever!
> 
> Wishing you all the best as you start testing! :dust::dust::dust:

:hug:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Gemma - I think my chart looks like crap because there's no indication of a temp dip (implantation). I am second guessing whether there's something wrong with me.
> 
> Jaime - Thanks for the words of support. I just feel like such a failure.
> 
> Jess - When do you think I should test?
> 
> Remember how effed up my chart was?!?! Charts are good to show ov date not predict pregnancy. Dont worry!! Youre not a failure. Youre gonna get your baby just takes time...
> 
> Test sunday!Click to expand...
> 
> Where's your chart? Let me look at it again so I can feel better. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

Your ups and downs in the chart makes me think one of them was an implantation dip. Mine was pretty high but its dropped very slightly the past two days. I am afraid it's preparing itself for AF. :nope:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

JF1414 - I have never wanted to have kids until last year. My career and freedom always came first. Hubby and I have been together for 9 years, married for 5. I am now 34 and will turn 35 later this year. Everyone around me is either pregnant or just had a baby. I feel like I am so behind. All this time I have been preventing to get PG, even gone as far as getting the morning after pills to make sure I don't get PG. Who would have thought that I want to get PG so desperately now? 

I buy the cheapie OPKs online... use those for awhile and when I know I am close to O, I would confirm it with the smiley ones. Much cheaper that way.


----------



## jrowenj

May, u can implant from 6dpo to 10dpo!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> JF1414 - I have never wanted to have kids until last year. My career and freedom always came first. Hubby and I have been together for 9 years, married for 5. I am now 34 and will turn 35 later this year. Everyone around me is either pregnant or just had a baby. I feel like I am so behind. All this time I have been preventing to get PG, even gone as far as getting the morning after pills to make sure I don't get PG. Who would have thought that I want to get PG so desperately now?
> 
> I buy the cheapie OPKs online... use those for awhile and when I know I am close to O, I would confirm it with the smiley ones. Much cheaper that way.

https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/qt/implantationdip.htm


----------



## Bride2b

May have you studied the charts on FF? Some of the are so fucked up & many dont give any clues about pregnancy - just like Jaime said, it only really predicts when O took place. Many dont get an implantation dip. Dont test yet, maybe Sun / Mon as you will be 12/13 dpo and those days will be more accurate. Not many HPTs com back +ve at 8 dpo x

JF - so sorry about the shitty year you have had, and that your OH dad is poorly. I hope you get your rainbow soon, especially if he is that poorly xx

Krystina does you BD session go out the window? I cant remember if you BD the day before, day of and day after O? I might get back on the slimy preseed!! Ugh but if its gives me a bfp I will use it!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks Jaime and Gemma! All I do when I wake up is study the FF charts. It's become such a TWW obsession!


----------



## Bride2b

BamBamsMaMa said:


> All I do when I wake up is study the FF charts. It's become such a TWW obsession!

DITTO! :dohh:


----------



## jf1414

Thanks for the tip :D

I totally hear what you are saying. When you finally make a decision that big its like you want it right now, and then not having the control over when it will happen is so frustrating. Like I said, I am so new into the game that I cannot complain, but I have made that decision and now I want it to happen! May is the month I got engaged so hopefully it is good karma!

Thank you Bride2b xoxo


----------



## jrowenj

Stupid bnb!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Maintenance my butt! I was locked out and felt so lost!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Maintenance my butt! I was locked out and felt so lost!

I know!!!! Wtf?!?!?!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Maintenance my butt! I was locked out and felt so lost!
> 
> I know!!!! Wtf?!?!?!Click to expand...

how you feelin momma?


----------



## Hayaddie

By the sounds of everyone's day and how mine had gone... I vote we need a giant group hug! What a fucking day! Hugs :)


----------



## 28329

Yay, to group hug. :hugs:

I was pretty lost without bnb, so I lost myself in the bath.


----------



## jrowenj

Group hug!!!!!!
Joanna feelin good! Hows ur tang and sex fest?!?!?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

:hugs: :dust: :flasher: :holly: :sex:


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Group hug!!!!!!
> Joanna feelin good! Hows ur tang and sex fest?!?!?

OMG girl. Tonight is the last night... And thank God for that. I am trying to be positive about this month. We started the sex fest 4/29 and have only missed 3 days since... And that would be how I got the UTI. As soon as the antibiotics kicked in the next day - we were ready to go again. :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::hangwashing: <--- how did that last one get in there ? :rofl:

So if my Ewcm has now turned white am I no longer in my fertile windowless should we be anyway? Look at me trying to find a way out of sex tonight. :dohh:


----------



## mammaspath

with all you girls's charts...........i swear there are gonna be some massive bfp's!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Everyone's looking good for bfps...must be a month for sex as all if us have been awesome at it this month lol

So this is kinda odd but...anyone heard of waxy feeling nipples in pregnancy? OH had told me this before but I told him he was nuts lol well when I had mmc I totally had that its like they feel like someone put an almost waxy residue o.n them...well Oh grabbed my nipple today and said Omg waxy nipples....are you pregnant??? Idk abt the waxy nipple thing but....a girl can hope right???


----------



## shellideaks

Girls I've downloaded the 50 Shades of Grey trilogy to my Kindle. Safe to read in work or not lol? Cos I think I'm gonna start it today :)


----------



## jf1414

Well, the smep plan has already gone wrong!! Yesterday was cd10 and we were supposed to bd last night but my hubby for called into work so we couldn't!! I'm so upset I wanted to stick to the plan exactly. Isnt it sad how I already feel out this month now! :cry:


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna - I don't blame you trying to get out of sex. It's a damn workout! hahahahaha!!!

AMy - I totally agree! We are definitely getting some May Bfps!

Emily - Waxy nipples?? hmmm... dunno, but if he noticed last time and noticed last night I would say it's hopeful!!!!

JF - Don't worry! CD 10 isn't a deal breaker. Make sure you BD tonight though!


----------



## jf1414

So should I bd tonight and then tomorrow and start going EOD or should I skip tonight and start all over tomorrow ??


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> So should I bd tonight and then tomorrow and start going EOD or should I skip tonight and start all over tomorrow ??

Do you know when you usually ov?


----------



## jf1414

Usually around cd17 or 18


----------



## jrowenj

So, In my opinion I say BD tonight and tomorrow and get back on schedule!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Shelli - 50 Shades will make you not want to work so I would say read it at home. I tried reading it on the train but other nosy passengers want to read over my shoulders and there's some explicit stuff in there!!


----------



## jrowenj

May - your chart looks good!


----------



## jrowenj

I am 6 weeks today!!!!!! Nervous and excited!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

May I just say that I am glutton for punishment and self destruction??? I woke up and tested at 9 DPO with a cheapie today and of course, a big fucking negative! Of course, I didn't expect anything less! Even my body hates me. Now I am in the shittiest mood ever. I told my husband and he is trying to calm me but I can't help to wonder if there's somethig wrong with us!!! Is this ever going to happen? FML and fuck everything! I jut want to cry.


----------



## jrowenj

May... i got a BFN at 9dpo too... it's too damn early!!!!

How long have you been ttc?? I forget :dohh:


----------



## shellideaks

Aw May don't count yourself out yet. 9DPO is still early!

I already started reading cos I was bored lol. I'm only on chapter 2 but already enjoying it :)

OH has just emailed me something he wants to buy for Parker. He now isn't allowed to go shopping on his own. I mean, just look at it! 

Hideous dress :sick:


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Aw May don't count yourself out yet. 9DPO is still early!
> 
> I already started reading cos I was bored lol. I'm only on chapter 2 but already enjoying it :)
> 
> OH has just emailed me something he wants to buy for Parker. He now isn't allowed to go shopping on his own. I mean, just look at it!
> 
> Hideous dress :sick:

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can put PArker in that and come to the US for the 4th of July BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## snowflakes120

Group hug y'all!! 

JF - It's up to you. It doesn't really matter too much since you are still a week or so away from OV. I've done odd and even days.

May - Super jealous of your chart girl! It is looking amazing!!!!!! And testing on 9 days is way too early. Esp with your raise today - I would take another one in 2 days!! 

Shelli - I hope you like 50 shades as much as May & I! It's ok to read at work but it might get you a bit hot and bothered at some points!! 

Emily - Hmmm. Haven't heard of that but everyone has different symptoms ya know?

Joanna - Did you end up BDing last night?

AFM, really bummed that my temp didn't raise at all today - in fact it went down just a bit. And my temps are barely over the coverline again this cycle so I have a feeling my Progesterone levels aren't going to be good again this month even with the increased Clomid dose. Boo.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - at least you had an evap! I think seeing an evap would make me feel better... At least I can lie to myself that I have a chance. We have been unprotected for about a year now so I guess we were NTNP? It wasn't until the beginning of this year that I started doing OPKs and really trying hard. I am 34 and afraid that there's something wrong with me.

Shelli - I know 9 DPO is early but I was hoping for some good news. I see many people get their BFPs at 9 DPO and was hoping I was one of those people. I feel like a failure and can't see myself getting a BFP ever!

Lisa - thanks babe but that chart means nothing to me right now. I don't have any symptoms besides a few cramps. No implantation anything either. I was actually shocked that my temp went up this morning. I have no clue what that means though.


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jaime - at least you had an evap! I think seeing an evap would make me feel better... At least I can lie to myself that I have a chance. We have been unprotected for about a year now so I guess we were NTNP? It wasn't until the beginning of this year that I started doing OPKs and really trying hard. I am 34 and afraid that there's something wrong with me if I have never been PG before.
> 
> Shelli - I know 9 DPO is early but I was hoping for some good news. I see many people get their BFPs at 9 DPO and was hoping I was one of those people. I feel like a failure and can't see myself getting a BFP ever!
> 
> Lisa - thanks babe but that chart means nothing to me right now. I don't have any symptoms besides a few cramps. No implantation anything either. I was actually shocked that my temp went up this morning. I have no clue what that means though.

BUT i took FOUR tests that day and only ONE was an evap which had been sitting for like 4 hours! 

It take a year to get preggo, so I wouldn't be worried :hugs: 

You need a glass of wine!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Wine sounds so good right now but I am at work... Tonight maybe! I don't want to wait a year!!!!! *stomps on ground*


----------



## mrsjoannak

shellideaks said:


> Aw May don't count yourself out yet. 9DPO is still early!
> 
> I already started reading cos I was bored lol. I'm only on chapter 2 but already enjoying it :)
> 
> OH has just emailed me something he wants to buy for Parker. He now isn't allowed to go shopping on his own. I mean, just look at it!
> 
> Hideous dress :sick:

Wow. That is um...I would more concerned that it is flammable...:rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

Anybody have a good chicken (loe carb) meal idea i can make for my mom on mothers day???


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok so we got into bed... I had even slipped into something more...comfortable, we were watching modern family on DVR and then we both fell asleep. I woke up and woke him up and we talked for a minute and he talked me (which didn't take much) out of it. He said he thinks we are fine missing and besides he is pretty sure we were already successful. He has never had an opinion when I ask how he feels about the month. This time he does. He swears he knew when I got pregnant with Sam. I don't think he does -but he swears. 
My cm had turned white and sticky and by night it was dried up so I think we will be ok and we used every chance in that window... But I am also doubting myself. I know if I get a bfn this month I am going to be pissed that we decided to choose sleep over sex.

When should I consider o day? Sunday and Monday I had a lot do Ewcm and it started tapering off Tuesday and yesterday it was all dried up. It was predicted that I would o between the 7th-9th. So should I call it 1dpo today? 

If so here are my sx- woke up with a blasting headache. :rofl: too early for sx? Ok then - 
I just have a blasting headache.


----------



## jrowenj

Hmmm joanna hard to say....


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I have heartburn... Yuck


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I have heartburn... Yuck

Prob from the bun cookin in ur oven


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Anybody have a good chicken (loe carb) meal idea i can make for my mom on mothers day???

so I do this avacado tomato chicken. you just season the chicken wiht salt, pepper, and garlic and then marinate it in salsa for a few hours. Bake on 350 for like 35 mins then top with sliced avacado and tomatoe. I usually add monteray jack on top and serve with rice...you can tweak it so its low carb


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> I have heartburn... Yuck
> 
> Prob from the bun cookin in ur ovenClick to expand...

Haha! Yea. I had the worst heartburn when I was PG. It was my most prominent symptom other than my sore boobs.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Y'all are quiet today!
I have been sitting here daydreaming about baby number 2 all day. Thinking about names and such. If we were to have a girl we would name her Natalie Diane after my Mom* and we have a bunch of names if it were a boy- mostly family names- George, Hollis, Henry, Shepp, and Nolan (not family name but reminds me of my Mom). 

After it took so long for MrJ to be ok with having a second baby he actually suggested we have 2 more. WTF? I think he is getting nostalgic because Sam is about to start kindergarden. I would love to have 3 kids as I am 1 of 5. He is an only child so he does not know how awesome it is to have siblings. 


*I am not sure if i had previously shared this or not but thought I would- My Mom lost her battle with Adrenal Cancer 5 years ago 5/27. Sam was only 2 months old. My Mom's story is amazing and I am always happy to see how she continues to touch people's lives. Here are a few links if you would like to read it- you may need tissues - please do not feel obligated to read it either. I just felt compelled to share.

https://www.amarillo.com/stories/120704/new_768677.shtml

https://www.amarillo.com/stories/012505/new_1088700.shtml

https://amarillo.com/stories/051107/new_7514936.shtml

https://amarillo.com/stories/052507/hss_7624843.shtml

https://amarillo.com/stories/052807/hss_7646369.shtml

https://amarillo.com/stories/053007/obi_obits8.shtml

https://amarillo.com/stories/060607/hss_7709694.shtml

https://www.framedcooks.com/2010/05/chocolate-believe-cake.html


----------



## jf1414

Wow. Brings me to tears. I lost my Mom in August to Ovarian Cancer so I can relate. Those articles are beautiful. What a great tribute to your Mother. It is a struggle every day and I miss my Mom so much I just want to squeeze her. This will be my first Mothers Day without her and I cannot even believe it. Makes me sick to my stomach. 

Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> I have heartburn... Yuck
> 
> Prob from the bun cookin in ur ovenClick to expand...

Haha you're a funny girl. I hope you are right. Maybe I am just having a heart attack from ttc stress.


----------



## mrsjoannak

jf1414 said:


> Wow. Brings me to tears. I lost my Mom in August to Ovarian Cancer so I can relate. Those articles are beautiful. What a great tribute to your Mother. It is a struggle every day and I miss my Mom so much I just want to squeeze her. This will be my first Mothers Day without her and I cannot even believe it. Makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Sending you lots of :hugs:

:hugs: to yours well. I am so sorry for your loss. Losing a parent too soon is a feeling that I do not wish on my worst enemy. I know exactly what you mean that you just want to squeeze her. It has been 5 years and I still pick up my phone and dial her phone number only to realize that she will not answer. It is taking me forever to deal with things because I like to burry my head in the sand like an ostrich. 

I will be thinking about you and your family this weekend.


----------



## jf1414

mrsjoannak said:


> jf1414 said:
> 
> 
> Wow. Brings me to tears. I lost my Mom in August to Ovarian Cancer so I can relate. Those articles are beautiful. What a great tribute to your Mother. It is a struggle every day and I miss my Mom so much I just want to squeeze her. This will be my first Mothers Day without her and I cannot even believe it. Makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Sending you lots of :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: to yours well. I am so sorry for your loss. Losing a parent too soon is a feeling that I do not wish on my worst enemy. I know exactly what you mean that you just want to squeeze her. It has been 5 years and I still pick up my phone and dial her phone number only to realize that she will not answer. It is taking me forever to deal with things because I like to burry my head in the sand like an ostrich.
> 
> I will be thinking about you and your family this weekend.Click to expand...

I totally agree. I am 26 and while I had an amazing relationship with my mother, there are still SO MANY things I still had to do with her. I recently bought a house and she is notorious for her decorating. She would have been with me for every single little detail that went into my house. We would have been shopping up a storm and hanging out every weekend. I am in the stage where my mom would have been my absolute best friend. She still is my best friend, just in another way now. I totally hear what you are saying about the Ostrich! I am the same. Some days I literally just want to lay under the covers and not move. But I went back to work like only a couple of days later and felt like I had to be this happy cheery person when most of the time I do not want to be that way! Then on my own time (mostly driving) is when I do my crying!

I would not wish this on my worst enemy either!! I instantly feel connected to someone that truly knows how it feels to lose a parent. Especially a mother!

xoxo


----------



## mrsjoannak

jf1414 said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jf1414 said:
> 
> 
> Wow. Brings me to tears. I lost my Mom in August to Ovarian Cancer so I can relate. Those articles are beautiful. What a great tribute to your Mother. It is a struggle every day and I miss my Mom so much I just want to squeeze her. This will be my first Mothers Day without her and I cannot even believe it. Makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> Sending you lots of :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: to yours well. I am so sorry for your loss. Losing a parent too soon is a feeling that I do not wish on my worst enemy. I know exactly what you mean that you just want to squeeze her. It has been 5 years and I still pick up my phone and dial her phone number only to realize that she will not answer. It is taking me forever to deal with things because I like to burry my head in the sand like an ostrich.
> 
> I will be thinking about you and your family this weekend.Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree. I am 26 and while I had an amazing relationship with my mother, there are still SO MANY things I still had to do with her. I recently bought a house and she is notorious for her decorating. She would have been with me for every single little detail that went into my house. We would have been shopping up a storm and hanging out every weekend. I am in the stage where my mom would have been my absolute best friend. She still is my best friend, just in another way now. I totally hear what you are saying about the Ostrich! I am the same. Some days I literally just want to lay under the covers and not move. But I went back to work like only a couple of days later and felt like I had to be this happy cheery person when most of the time I do not want to be that way! Then on my own time (mostly driving) is when I do my crying!
> 
> I would not wish this on my worst enemy either!! I instantly feel connected to someone that truly knows how it feels to lose a parent. Especially a mother!
> 
> xoxoClick to expand...

Wow! Everything you just said sounds like it came right out of my mouth. I was 24 when mom passed. She was a big decorator too. That is where I get my creativity from. If I had not just had Sam I do not think thati would have had the strength to go on.


----------



## jf1414

Same here! People walk in my house and they are like wow you are just like your Mom. I am sure your little girl brings you so much happiness. I hope I can have a little one sometime soon.I pray to my Mama every night to send me a little angel :angel: I just wish she could be here to see it! I truly believe they are with us though.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Omg my coworker was just propositioned into a S&M relationship from some guy she met on a dating website! How Christian Grey and Ana Steele except he wants to be the sub and her the dom!!!!


----------



## jf1414

Joanna I am sorry I said little girl in my last post. My head is clearly not all there


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Jaime - at least you had an evap! I think seeing an evap would make me feel better... At least I can lie to myself that I have a chance. We have been unprotected for about a year now so I guess we were NTNP? It wasn't until the beginning of this year that I started doing OPKs and really trying hard. I am 34 and afraid that there's something wrong with me if I have never been PG before.
> 
> Shelli - I know 9 DPO is early but I was hoping for some good news. I see many people get their BFPs at 9 DPO and was hoping I was one of those people. I feel like a failure and can't see myself getting a BFP ever!
> 
> Lisa - thanks babe but that chart means nothing to me right now. I don't have any symptoms besides a few cramps. No implantation anything either. I was actually shocked that my temp went up this morning. I have no clue what that means though.
> 
> BUT i took FOUR tests that day and only ONE was an evap which had been sitting for like 4 hours!Click to expand...

You took 4 fucking tests :rofl::rofl::rofl: in one day!!! You kept that quiet you nut bag!!


----------



## Bride2b

JF & MrsJ I am so sorry to hear of your stories, I would hate to be in the position you are in. I dont know how I would cope. I am sure your mums will send you a loving rainbow when the time is right & they will be by your side every step of the way. I bet you question why your rainbows are not here yet? I believe that we are made to wait so we appreciate it so much more when we get it. I know each one of us on here wants nothing more than a rainbow. I am sure the love you have for your mums will make you amazing mummys (I know you already are MrsJ). Big hugs ladies xxx


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Jaime - at least you had an evap! I think seeing an evap would make me feel better... At least I can lie to myself that I have a chance. We have been unprotected for about a year now so I guess we were NTNP? It wasn't until the beginning of this year that I started doing OPKs and really trying hard. I am 34 and afraid that there's something wrong with me if I have never been PG before.
> 
> Shelli - I know 9 DPO is early but I was hoping for some good news. I see many people get their BFPs at 9 DPO and was hoping I was one of those people. I feel like a failure and can't see myself getting a BFP ever!
> 
> Lisa - thanks babe but that chart means nothing to me right now. I don't have any symptoms besides a few cramps. No implantation anything either. I was actually shocked that my temp went up this morning. I have no clue what that means though.
> 
> BUT i took FOUR tests that day and only ONE was an evap which had been sitting for like 4 hours!Click to expand...
> 
> You took 4 fucking tests :rofl::rofl::rofl: in one day!!! You kept that quiet you nut bag!!Click to expand...


I love pissing on things!!!!!!!!!! Except in the bedroom!


----------



## Bride2b

Emily I hope waxy nipples are a sign! Sounds odd but if you had them before the who knows! How many dpo are you?

Lisa - didnt they increase your chlomid? I'm frustrated for you!!

May your chart looks awesome, dont stress about the bfn just yet, 9 dpo id early!

AFM - CD8 BORING!!!!!! I have a week until the sex feast, any sex between now and then will be just for fun!!


----------



## Bride2b

Jaime glad you cleared that up, thought you were into 'golden showers' then! hahaha so wrong!!! Are you still pissing on sticks?

I get to poas tomorrow for my cbfm! woo hoo - ugh so over poas!!


----------



## jrowenj

Emily areu sure u have waxy nipples or did sex get kinky and u allowed dh to pour wax on them


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Jaime glad you cleared that up, thought you were into 'golden showers' then! hahaha so wrong!!! Are you still pissing on sticks?
> 
> I get to poas tomorrow for my cbfm! woo hoo - ugh so over poas!!

I stopped poas! I poas at 15 dpo and the test line showed BEFORE cntrol line so i fig giod stuff!


----------



## Hayaddie

Omg I missed a lot today! I hate my job lately... Early maternity leave sounds lovely! Let's see what I can remember!

Hmmm waxy nipples! Mine are funky lately! Not waxy but kind of moist... But cracky!? Is that even possible?! Now I just wanna say waxy nipples as many times as I can.. Waxy nipples! Hahahahaha!!

May, test again on Saturday!!! Wayyyyyy to early to be discouraged!!

Jrow! Happy 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!! Woot woot!!

Krystina I need to make your chicken recipe ASAP! That sounds more than amazing!!

You ladies that are missing your moms are making me want to jump through the iPad and hug you! I'm so sorry for your loses! Losing a mother has got to be the hardest thing ever 
:(

Now I can't remember anything else.. I need to start writing what I wanna say in a notebook so by the time I catch up I can still remember what I even read!!

Oh ya!! Shelli that dress is a disaster! I hope you let him down easy lol!!


----------



## snowflakes120

So very sorry for the loss your Mom's Joanna and JF. Many hugs to you girls.

OMG May to your co-worker. Did she agree? 

Gemma - Yup, they raised my Clomid from 50mg to 100mg.

Shelli - Are you totally pulled into 50 shades??!!

So since I've ovulated I've been having like a dull ache in both my ovaries and my ute feels heavy or something. It's really weird. I am really hoping that the Clomid isn't giving me cysts already.


----------



## mrsjoannak

So I fucking hate the what if game... But I am the queen of what if. Last cycle AF came on cd 32 of a normal 40 day cycle. 7 days early So WHAT IF my cycle is now 32 days? AF would've due on the 17th and I would have o'd somewhere between the 29th-3rd... So hypothetically I could be 10dpo sunday... Crap this cycle is going to be an expensive one. I am already wanting to test. I can not take it! How exciting would it be to get a BFP for mother's day!


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna that would be awesome mother's day present!!!! Go online and buy the cheap tests! THey are like 99 cents a test or something! I had like 15 of them last month and... they are all gone ROTFL!


----------



## threemakefive

hahahhaha Yes Haley...its a tongue twister hahah waxy nips waxy nips lol but Jaime, I wont lie it gets pretty kinky but not this time  But its like they almost feel like their is a film on them hahha its odd I know but he swore by it before then when I was pg he was right..and now this... idk what to think!?!?!?

Bride Idk my dpo but I know my cervix was definitly open on the 2nd of may...and it is definitly not open now lol so Id say maybe 8dpo would be my guess...grrr I wish I would have checked it closer this month but I loved the relaxed approach lol

But no other real symptoms besides I have been sleepy and had some cramping here and there......

Jaime--Recipes for your mom...stick with cheese, chicken, crm. cheese, veggies, that sort of stuff is all low carb....if you can find some low-carb tortillas(walmart has Mama Lupe's Brand and they are awesome) you could do fajitas (we just had this for dinner tonight :) or do buffalo chicken if she likes spicy food...Lemon Pepper Chicken... just go simple with ingredients and leave out the starchy stuff :)


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been about today. I have been out with DF and his parents. Was a lovely day. But DF decided to go get food for our reptiles and came home with a new snake. Only to tell me that its an amazing escape artist! Are you fucking kidding me? So, I tested this morning at 3am then again at 10am, just to make sure of course. Both bfn. There's something faint on the 3am test but guessing an evap because 7 hours later it was stark white. I'll read what I've missed in the morning and catch up properly!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thank you everyone for your support today. I will hold out and test again in a few days even though I am sure I'll get another bfn. 

Lisa - my coworker did not agree to anything yet because she's creeped out. I told her I think it's hot especially after reading 50 Shades and suggested that she read it also... She might just change her mind. Lol.


----------



## jrowenj

Emily - I sure hope your waxy nips mean a BFP! If you aren't sure your dpo then when will you test?!?!?! Thanks for the food tips. I have looked everywhere for low carb tortillas so thanks for the walmart idea!! I LOVE tacos and fajitas and really miss having wraps with them.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

What's wrong with BnB? I am missing images and it takes forever to load! Urggg!


----------



## threemakefive

Well Jaime...Idk when I will test lol my cervix was low and firm now it rose again and its like not soft not firm...I am sooo lost lol maybe ill wait til Tuesday and reevaluate lol. Yea those tortillas are hard to find hope you find them out there, the label is green so that should help you find them :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Having mild AF-like cramps and constipated (TMI). Didn't test this morning because I know I'll see another BFN. Sorry to be doom and gloom. I feel so hopeless. :cry:


Only thing good about today is it's Friday (yay) and I have the day off!! How is everyone?


----------



## shellideaks

snowflakes120 said:


> So very sorry for the loss your Mom's Joanna and JF. Many hugs to you girls.
> 
> OMG May to your co-worker. Did she agree?
> 
> Gemma - Yup, they raised my Clomid from 50mg to 100mg.
> 
> Shelli - Are you totally pulled into 50 shades??!!
> 
> So since I've ovulated I've been having like a dull ache in both my ovaries and my ute feels heavy or something. It's really weird. I am really hoping that the Clomid isn't giving me cysts already.

I am, I didn't want to come to work today cos I wanted to read it lol. Hopefully it's quiet and I can do both!


----------



## jrowenj

WTF is wrong with BnB?!?!?!?!

May - I really hope you're wrong and that you are getting your BFP this month


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi girls!!

Sorry I've been quiet been so tired! And been on shopping sprees!

Can't remember wh has waxy nips im half asleep right now but my bumpy nips were my first real sign so FXed!!!

MrsJ and JF so sorry about your mums :hugs: I lost my paternal grandmother to cancer and my maternal grandmother to MRSA while getting treatment for returning cancer you ladies are strong x x x 

Shelli..... Ummmmmm yeah ummmmm do not trust DH with the baby shopping!!!

So I'm crap at reading charts but sounds like we'll get a few BFPs!!!!! I'm excited!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bev... we need a pic of your bump!


----------



## BeverleyLN

At the inlaws left my camera at home so will get one to you on Monday! Probably be bigger by then I have a little dancer cooking she loves to kick mummy when she's trying to get a extra half hours sleep!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> At the inlaws left my camera at home so will get one to you on Monday! Probably be bigger by then I have a little dancer cooking she loves to kick mummy when she's trying to get a extra half hours sleep!

hehehe! Whats your edd??


----------



## BeverleyLN

The 6th of October next Saturday I'll be halfway there!!!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> The 6th of October next Saturday I'll be halfway there!!!

omg!!! Did you start thinking of how to decorate her nursery??


----------



## BeverleyLN

We've got our house on the Market so not going to do a nursery she's gonna stay in our room and then we're gonna do her a princess room when we're more settled..... DH likes to move me into houses decorate them and move me out again!


----------



## jrowenj

oh my!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa... your temp went up! yay!!

May - Your chart looks great!

28 - your chart looks great too!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning ladies! Happy Friday!

May - You are crazy! You are soooo getting a BFP. Cramps, Constipation, Heartburn & your chart is basically triphasic! 

Jaime - Any new symptoms?

Bev - We so need a bump pic!

Shelli - FX for a quiet day of 50 shades reading!

28329 - OMG. I don't do snakes. I'd freak if I were you! 

Joanna - You are crazy POAS addict! 2dpo and wanting to test! 

Emily - Hoping for a BFP with your waxy nips! 

AFM, holy pinching ovary. It's seriously making me wince this AM. But I got a temp raise so I am happy about that.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Morning ladies! Happy Friday!
> 
> May - You are crazy! You are soooo getting a BFP. Cramps, Constipation, Heartburn & your chart is basically triphasic!
> 
> Jaime - Any new symptoms?
> 
> Bev - We so need a bump pic!
> 
> Shelli - FX for a quiet day of 50 shades reading!
> 
> 28329 - OMG. I don't do snakes. I'd freak if I were you!
> 
> Joanna - You are crazy POAS addict! 2dpo and wanting to test!
> 
> Emily - Hoping for a BFP with your waxy nips!
> 
> AFM, holy pinching ovary. It's seriously making me wince this AM. But I got a temp raise so I am happy about that.

I swear this is your month!!!!!!!! your chart is lookin good and those pinching pains are promising!!!!!!!!!!

I got "morning sickness" at 9pm last night and lasted all night while i was trying to sleep and continued this morning until I FORCE fed myself some eggs and bacon... bleh!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooooooooooooooooraaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy for MS!!!! YEAAHHHHHH Buddy!!! I know it prolly sucked but still great news!! Hope that your right on my BFP!!


----------



## jrowenj

omg... so, i just saw this on my friend's FB and I am crying like a baby!! https://www.godvine.com/Mother-s-Inspiring-Video-About-her-Blind-Baby-Boy-1484.html


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok I am now set to get my POAS on! I have one "expensive" test already that I will save... And I just ordered a big batch of cheapies. They will be here either the 14-15th. Let's see I will be 5-6dpo by then possibly further since I never know when I o! Oh I am so excited- it is like Christmas! 

Stephen took Sam shopping last night for mothers day gifts. He said he wanted to buy me a "coo-Rick" to make my coffee faster, a purse from my favorite purse store(coach outlet less than 5 miles from my house)a new necklace, oh and passes to Lego land. What mom wouldn't want that? 
I asked Stephen what he got me and he said nothing you already got your gift. What??? Then he explained he gave me a baby for mothers day. He swears he got the job done. He also swears up and down that he can tell me exactly which time we had sex that Sam was conceived. So for once I am going to hope that he knows what heirs talking about...


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Ok I am now set to get my POAS on! I have one "expensive" test already that I will save... And I just ordered a big batch of cheapies. They will be here either the 14-15th. Let's see I will be 5-6dpo by then possibly further since I never know when I o! Oh I am so excited- it is like Christmas!
> 
> Stephen took Sam shopping last night for mothers day gifts. He said he wanted to buy me a "coo-Rick" to make my coffee faster, a purse from my favorite purse store(coach outlet less than 5 miles from my house)a new necklace, oh and passes to Lego land. What mom wouldn't want that?
> I asked Stephen what he got me and he said nothing you already got your gift. What??? Then he explained he gave me a baby for mothers day. He swears he got the job done. He also swears up and down that he can tell me exactly which time we had sex that Sam was conceived. So for once I am going to hope that he knows what heirs talking about...

Joanna.. no lie last month my dh said the same thing!!!!!! He knewwww he gt me preg nd out of the 4 bd sessions he knew when it was!!! Maybe the men can tell?!?!?! Cant wait for u to test!!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> WTF is wrong with BnB?!?!?!?!
> 
> May - I really hope you're wrong and that you are getting your BFP this month

Thanks, Jaime! I want it so bad this month too. I am trying to keep my cool and not lose it but right now everything sucks!!!


----------



## jf1414

OMG 28329- snakes are my worst phobia! I cant even look at snake skin boots or a picture of a snake!!

That is so crazy that your husbands get that feeling. Very cool!

Hubby and I didn't BD AGAIN last night because of his job. He works 2 full time jobs so it is so hard! Hopefully we get back at it tonight (cd12) and keep on schedule! A psychic told me that we wont have a baby until our lives slow down. I hope that is not the case because I don't see it slowing down any time soon! I am trying not to stress over it and just say whatever is meant to be will be... but that's very hard!


----------



## Pattypea

Hey everyone,
I haven't posted in this thread for a while. I have spent some of this afternoon having a catch up! Congrats Jaime on your BFP. That's great news!
I think the last time I posted here, I had just had my first cycle after MMC and was waiting to Ov. I ended up ov on CD 28 and am now 3dpo. How long did it take you ladies to get back to normal cycle lengths after MC? I know everyone is different, I was just really hoping it was going to be shorter this time. I am due to test around 21/22 May as long as AF doesn't get me before. I have been following SMEP and have BD on all the right days so fx. 
Jaime- That vid you posted made me so emotional. How can people be so mean? Bless that little boy and his mum. x


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks patty!! I didnt go back to 28 day cycles until my 5th cycle!!


----------



## Pattypea

jrowenj said:


> Thanks patty!! I didnt go back to 28 day cycles until my 5th cycle!!

Did they gradually get shorter? How quickly did your symptoms start before your BFP? I'm already symptom spotting and driving myself nuts!


----------



## jrowenj

My first cycle after mmc was 35 days 2nd cycle was 33 days 3rd cycle 31 days 4th 29 days... weird, right?!

I really didnt have sx that were diff from pms... sore bbs, crampy, tired...increased cm was only difference


----------



## 28329

Oh no, I love snakes! We have 5 and 2 of them are mine. The one in my picture died but corn snakes are hard to keep as babies. I also love bearded dragons, I have 3!
So, today my temp went up from yesterdays. I have increased cm and af cramps. But I got a bfn this morning. Its still early though. I'm not due af for 5 days yet.


----------



## Bride2b

Ladies there are some fine looking charts out there. May yours looks incredible - I am putting money on you next. 
Katy yours also looks good. And Lisa its great to see a nice temp rise and confirmation of O for you! 
Patty fx for you also! There has got to be at least one bfp amongst you. As well a MrsJ and Emily being in the tww! Phew thats alot of tww'ers at the minute! Yikes.
Mrs J I hope MrJ is right (he'll look like a right donut if hes wrong!!) But I'm sure hw wont be he sounds so confident hes sealed the deal!

Jaime that video is incredible, you could see how emotional that mum was. Its so lovely xx

AFM - Well I have decided to ditch temping this month. I am just going to chill & take it easy & try and BD as much as I can around the days when I am supposed to O. My OH is away for a few nights next week so smep will not be happening for us this month which is a shame as I think the plan is awesome and has good stats if you stick to it. But I just need to get as much bd in once he gets back! I brought some Robittison (or how ever you spell it - basically cough syrup that help thin out your cm) so hopefully that will help with the ewcm this month as I never get any! Today is CD 9 and I expect I will O in 9 days time!


----------



## Pattypea

My first cycle was 50 days and this one should be 42 days according to my positive OPK! So at lease it is one week shorter. Just takes time I guess.

28329- Your symptoms sound good- I will keep my fx. And your right, you are still very early. 

Thanks Bride! I hardly get any CM either. I got a positive OPK on Monday but only had a small amount of watery CM. Never stretchy! May try pre-seed next cycle if were unlucky this time. Might even attempt charting but reckon I'll get confused! :dohh:

Sorry ladies- I'm so rubbish at remembering names x My name is Laura by the way but all my friends call me Patty! So feel free to call me either x


----------



## snowflakes120

Gemma - Yea, I guess are alot of testers coming up.

Soooo. Who's testing when?

I'm going to try to hold out til 5/20 when I will be 13dpo. But hubby's 30th Birthday is 5/17 and I kinda wanna test that day but 10dpo seems so early to me and I don't want to be grouchy all day if I get a BFN - which I most likely will. But I guess 5/20 is what I am aiming for... Well see, I might break down on 5/19.... haha. I'm already talking myself into it.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - I wish I can say the same about my chart. Every little temp rise or drop is making me paranoid! Absolutely no symptoms still besides some cramping. AF is supposed to show her ugly face on Tues so we'll see. I have not tested today. Don't know if I want another disappointment. I think I'll hold off. Tell me how the Robitussin works out. I don't have EWCM either and will try it too if this month fails again!


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - i think not temping will be nice and relaxing for you!! I have read about robitussin... let us know if it works!

May - maybe you should test tomorrow hehehehehehe

Lisa - hahaha already talking yourself in to testing early... I like it!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> Gemma - i think not temping will be nice and relaxing for you!! I have read about robitussin... let us know if it works!
> 
> May - maybe you should test tomorrow hehehehehehe
> 
> Lisa - hahaha already talking yourself in to testing early... I like it!!!!

Ms. POAS queen, I am 11 DPO tomorrow. am I setting myself up for failure if I test again so soon? I know you would have peed on 20 sticks by now. Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Lololol!!!! I suppose u should wait til 12dpo


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies...just stopping by...looks like we may have some BFP's coming soon. I sure do hope so!!


----------



## jrowenj

If someone doesn't cave in and test tomorrow then I am gonna pee on something


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I missed your post this morning! Bnb is acting funky for me! So I am still not so confident about my chart especially with today's slight drop. Feels like AF is on her way. Now your chart, on the other hand, looks great!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> If someone doesn't cave in and test tomorrow then I am gonna pee on something

:saywhat:


----------



## Bride2b

Look at the first post for into on Robitussin;

https://community.parenthood.com/topic/9408/t/Robitussin-and-conception.html

Its the Guaifenesin that is the ingredient that thins out the cm to allow the sperm to swim easier through it
x


----------



## Jessica28

Holy Shit May! Your chart is looking awesome. I think you are going to be pleasantly suprised when you test! Fingers crossed for you...toes too!

As for cm....I am taking the Fertile Cm that I got from earlypregnancytests.com and I see a difference already and I have only bee taking it a couple of days. It is more runny and stretchy than usual and more of it of course. Cant wait to see thee difference at O time!


----------



## Bride2b

Yay for cm Jess! thats great news, I will be interested to see how it turns out for you. If this robittisun doesnt work out I might try the fertilecm as I've read good stuff about that!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Really, Jess??? I hope all you guys are right. I just can't stand to see another bfn!

Ohhhhh I wanted to try Fertile cm and Fertile aid! Do you usually have any ewcm? Mine only gets wet and never stretchy or abundant.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

The areas around the outside of my vajayjay is sore, like I have been riding on a bike for hours but I haven't. What's going on??


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Omg girls, I am freaking out! I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped I saw some light pink blood on my toliet paper. I am only at 10 DPO so I am not expecting AF till Mon/Tues. I have been crampy all day, the outside of my vajayjay is sore and now my nipples are a bit sensitive. This can either be good (implantation?) or bad (way too early AF=short LP). Ekkkkkk!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Eeeeeeek!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Eeekkkk is right, Jaime! My mind is going bonkers!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Eeekkkk is right, Jaime! My mind is going bonkers!!!!

:test:


----------



## Bride2b

May what's happening? Did AF arrive or what?x


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

MrsJ - am I testing too soon at 11 DPO? I went pee a few times in the middle of the night so my FMU is probably no good. And I am scared!!!!!

Gemma - no AF yet! Right after the spotting last night, I started having cramps right in the middle where it became a bit uncomfortable for about an hour then dissipated. This morning I woke up and the cramping returned. It's mild and dull. I wonder if it's just the start AF?


----------



## BeverleyLN

May I'm so nervous/excited right now!!! Peeing a lot was a symptom for me and I got a faint line at 11dpo or a pregnant on CB digi can't quite remember...

TEST!!! don't drink a lot and do one in the middle of the day


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

So I did a test with diluted FMU and it's negative. If implantation was last night, am I testing too soon? Maybe my body is getting ready for AF?


----------



## jrowenj

I was just about to say that, May... if you did have implantation late than you won't have a positive for 3 days! 

Oh, May... I am really praying for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Ohhhh I don't want to get my hopes up and I am so nervous!!!! I have been having pretty uncomfortable cramps today. I hope it's not AF!!


----------



## jrowenj

The only reason why I would be confused if it is AF is because of your high temps...


----------



## jrowenj

I'm having a down day... woke up with absolutely no nauseau... boobs feel smaller... no soreness in bbs... belly is less bloated... why did I have to get this feeling on 6+2... I just feel hopeless today... :cry:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jaime happened to me people were staring at the crazy lady on the escalator who was poking and prodding her bbs! Don't worry :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Jaime happened to me people were staring at the crazy lady on the escalator who was poking and prodding her bbs! Don't worry :hugs:

I can't stop crying :cry:

I want to be happy and excited... I just feel much different than I have in the past week... I keep praying for a sign...


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - don't be sad! I am sure your baby is ok! I guess symptoms come and go but it doesn't mean something is wrong! Hang in there! You are going to be a mommy!!! Believe it, girl!


----------



## Bride2b

May you really have us all on a guessing game now!! Do you usually get AF cramps like this? I'm keeping everything crossed as your temp is still high!

Jaime, its so horrible that having a loss makes pregnancy no longer magical but a very scary journey. I would imagine you have milestones in you head, the first being your first scan, until you see the baby is ok its hard not to worry. Just take every day as it comes, if it helps to not try and get excited until you get to your first milestone then maybe thats the best way - it might help you cope a little better. I know my next pregnancy will be filled with doubts and scares, you have to live for the moment, there is no reason why this little bean isnt going to be screaming as he/she enters the world in 8 months time!

AFM - CD10 = low on cbfm!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, girls... sorry I am being so whiny today...

I think it's because I am 6+2 and my last baby stopped growing at 6+1... so, i hope it's all in my head...

love you girls so much!


----------



## Bride2b

Jaime you have every right to be scared and we are here 100% of the way! I will drive you all bonkers when I get my BFP! So you have reached the 6+1 milestone, whens the next milestone?x


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa your chart is looking GOOD! xxxx


----------



## Bride2b

Why the fuck are the things above the message box mot working on BNB, I wanted to post a link.

I'll just paste the link below. This film looks shocking but I kinda wanna see it;

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1586265/

'What to expect when your expecting'

Is anyone else planning on watching it?


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - I will be here ready to hear you whine and complain! hehehe!!! Well, I have my first scan in 11 days!! I will be 8 weeks... so, if I go and see a baby measuring 8 weeks then I will be on cloud 9!!!

That movie looks so funny! I am totally gonna make Kev watch it with me!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - I usually get cramps before AF but this is less intense. Also when I spot before AF, it's usually brown. Last night's was light pink like its fresh. 

I also want to watch that movie!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Hi girls! officially in the tww now........

bambam - i really hope its implantation bleeding!!! test tomarrow

jrowe - try to not stress...........or just pee on something!!! :) i watched that video..cried like a baby!!! uh

afm - been working on a new job...........getting hired on in labor and delivery!!!! im so excited.....it's been my dream to have babies all day......i just can't wait to have my own!!!! no more bar and pregnant drunk girls!!!!
and i started a book club for 50 shades of grey.....anyone wanna join....im on facebook......amy lee spath..
and zumba is fantastic!


----------



## jrowenj

May - I can't wait to see your temp tomorrow. I reeeaaaallllyyy hope hope hope it's not pre AF spotting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Amy - What an exciting new job!!!!! You are gonna be one busy bee between that, zumba and your book club!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Jaime. Keep your head up girl. I am sure everything is fine. Keep calm. I have quote that I have using as my mantra this month: "Forget all the reasons why it won't work and believe the one reason why it will." Chin up girl. 

Amy - I'm going to friend you as I loved 50 shades and am on the 2nd book now. BTW, I will the Lisa with the horrible Polish maiden name and an Irish married last name...

May - FX for IB. I think you got a great shot with your temps being so high and your symptoms.

Gemma - I'm not going to watch til I become PG. ;)

AFM, happy about my temp raise today but sad that my boobs don't hurt yet. With my last BFP my boobs started hurting at like 3dpo and right now they feel completely fine. So I feel out already. :(


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Amy - you will love 50 Shades! I haven't been able to put it down!

Lisa - hope you are right... So far it's too similar to AF so I dont want to get my hopes up. Your temp looks great!!!! 

Jaime - pray for me so we can be bump buddies, I hope!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, Lisa I like that motto!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

omg... Lisa, your temp looks amahhhhzing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

jaime - i almost said happy mothers day on facebook! ahhhhh but i didn't!!!


----------



## mammaspath

snowflakes120 said:


> Oh Jaime. Keep your head up girl. I am sure everything is fine. Keep calm. I have quote that I have using as my mantra this month: "Forget all the reasons why it won't work and believe the one reason why it will." Chin up girl.
> 
> Amy - I'm going to friend you as I loved 50 shades and am on the 2nd book now. BTW, I will the Lisa with the horrible Polish maiden name and an Irish married last name...
> 
> May - FX for IB. I think you got a great shot with your temps being so high and your symptoms.
> 
> Gemma - I'm not going to watch til I become PG. ;)
> 
> AFM, happy about my temp raise today but sad that my boobs don't hurt yet. With my last BFP my boobs started hurting at like 3dpo and right now they feel completely fine. So I feel out already. :(

did you request me????


----------



## mammaspath

oh shoot sorry i got the request.......im an idiot!!! symptom spot..........losing my mind lolol


----------



## jrowenj

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA to "symptom spot. im losing my mind" 

And AHHHHHHHHHH to almost writing happy mothers day on my page! I would come to Idaho and bitch slap you!


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Jaime, I know that you must be so terrified, I can only imagin. But I want to say that I didn't have symptoms with my DD until 8 weeks when morning sickness kicked in and that was it until 13 weeks despite being 3+6 when I got my bfp. 
May, last cycle I had af cramps from 10 to 13dpo. They were intense and mirrored af cramps even though I got them 6 days before I was due. I got my bfp at 15dpo. Your chart looks fantastic and it all sounds very promising for you. Fx'd. 
AFM, 12dpo and bfn this morning. I'm getting dull cramps and have very sore boobs but everything else seems to have disapeared. Although now all I want to eat is cheese! I'm not too sure this is my cycle but it's ok if not, I'm still very raw. 4/5 days until af is due now.


----------



## shellideaks

Girls I'm adding you as friends as we speak, will find you off Amy's page cos I've found hers. I'm still loving 50 Shades but I really need to read it more. Been too tired today lol.


----------



## 28329

Oh no, sorry. I'm 13dpo! Loosing track of my tww.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Girls add me on Facebook too! 

https://www.facebook.com/joanna.kuntz


----------



## Jessica28

I want in on facebook...I live on fb most days! lol


----------



## Hayaddie

Hi girlies! I've had the worst day. I woke up with weird pulling cramps on my c section scar which has had me freaked out all day and then I got the news that a great guy I went to high school with passed away in a car wreck! Ugh just a shitty day. Needless to say I have already forgotten what I have read just now except that I am now downloading 50 shades to UP my mood and Jaime I almost wrote about mothers day on your page too! Shit!! But keep your chin up! I am still poking my boobs and doubting every single cramp I feel. Once you see a healthy babe in 11 days you can breathe again! Until then all of us will keep praying! May! I just know this is turning into a BFfuckingP! Sorry I feel the need to use the F word as much as I can today! I fucking love you girls! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Haley, sorry you had such a bad FUCKING day.... thats horrible about your friend :cry:

Hope you feel better, love! And if you put anything about mother's day, I will bitch slap you also!


----------



## Sunny skies

Hi everyone, I've been following this thread for a while and think you are a great group of girls who truly support each other. I Hope its ok to join you. I am truly sorry for your losses and your stories have inspired me. Congratulations to all of you who have gotten your BFP and good luck to all in the TWW.

I've been interested in trying swemp but have only recently decided to TTC after my loss in Dec. 2011. I had an etopic pregnancy and had my left tube removed, so I don't know if this method will work the same for me. My husband and I had finally decided that this year we were going to start trying after 7 years of marriage but we had been NTNP since about September 2011. I didn't know I was pregnant as I was still getting my period but I suspected something was wrong. To make a long story short after doctor telling me nothing was wrong I ended up in emergency in severe pain and found out I was pregnant. It all happened so quickly after that, I learnt it was etopic and they suspected my tube had already ruptured. My husband and I were devastated. I couldn't believe how hard a loss could be and even though I only knew for a few hours I was pregnant, the pain and fear I may never get pregnant again was unbearable. 

We were told to wait 3 months and this is our 2nd cycle trying. I have never used ovulation kits but thinking that next cycle I may try. I have both ovaries but one tube and was told I have a higher chance of another etopic. I'm on CD 11 of a 27- 29 day cycle.


----------



## threemakefive

Welcome Sunny, I've noticed you lingering in the people viewing threaad :) so glad you've joined but sorry its under those circumstances....hope you get your bfp soon but try not to worry abt another ectopic, I'm sure all will go fine...

Afm...well cervix closed and high but very wet...today one time even looked like ewcm instead of just watery...Idk what it all means its been a weird cycle....my daughter leaned against me earlier and I noticed bbs are sore..just a touch..minor cramps earlier....anywho this is my month off and now its all confusing lol

Jaime can't wait for your sono, all is fine I'm sure of it...I call boy for some reason...but we shall see if I change my mind


----------



## jrowenj

Hello, SunnySkies... I am so sorry that not only did you have a loss, but had to have a tube removed and go through such devastating time. Happy to hear that you are able to start ttc again. Looks like you should be ovulating soon! Wishing you a lot of luck and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Welcome Sunny, I've noticed you lingering in the people viewing threaad :) so glad you've joined but sorry its under those circumstances....hope you get your bfp soon but try not to worry abt another ectopic, I'm sure all will go fine...
> 
> Afm...well cervix closed and high but very wet...today one time even looked like ewcm instead of just watery...Idk what it all means its been a weird cycle....my daughter leaned against me earlier and I noticed bbs are sore..just a touch..minor cramps earlier....anywho this is my month off and now its all confusing lol
> 
> Jaime can't wait for your sono, all is fine I'm sure of it...I call boy for some reason...but we shall see if I change my mind

I think there is something cookin!!!!!!

I call boy for me too!


----------



## Sunny skies

Thanks for the warm welcome. I can relate to a lot of everyone's fears but there's a lot of success stories, so I'm trying to stay positive. 

My names Jannette And I'm turning 32 this month. My OH is 34. My sister is actually pregnant and her due date was yesterday, so I will be an aunt for the 1st time soon.


----------



## jrowenj

You're right... there are a lot of success stories and we all (esp me) should try and stay as positive as we can!

Congrats on being an Auntie soon!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Haley - go sink yourself into some yummy Christian Grey!!!! Sorry about your tough day! I hope you are fucking right about me getting a BFP!!!!! Lol


----------



## jf1414

Jamie I feel nothing but positive thoughts for you and your little bean cooking inside!!! My mother in law is a spiritual healer and she taught me whenever a negative thought comes into my mind to just say "cancel cancel" because it cancels out your negative thoughts to the universe! I am constantly cancel canceling!


----------



## Bride2b

JF loving this advice - I think I will walk around now saying cancel cancel especially at work when some of the little scroats I teach piss me off! haha

Haley so sorry about the news of your friend, its just shocking when you hear someone of your age goes in such an awful way. I think the pulling is probably your belly stretching, I bet your bump will start getting bigger!

Janette welcome! I am sorry about the terrible experience you have been through, and hope your remaining tube is in great shape to help you get your rainbow. I know you said you havent used opks etc before, trust me you will be an expert in NO time. xxxx

I have friend requested some of you on face book. I am Gemma Warren - not for much longer though!! I am seeing the seamstress tomorrow to have my dress altered! Woop woop, less than 10 weeks to go now!
Ok O is like a week away now! Plus OH is only going away for one night now so I am hoping to get back on the smep train!!!
I am also going to buy 50 shades so I can read it on the beach while OH is doing his surf lessons. I was trying to finish the last Twilight book yesterday (which I started reading in Sri Lanka in Dec 2010 Oops I am crap at reading!) but this stupid woman and her loud gob kept distracting me. she has a beach hut next to the surf school so is really going to piss me off if she keeps that up! 
Ok off to the beach.

Happy mothers day US ladies xxxxx


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. 
Welcome sunny. I haven't been in this thread long but I find this girlies love and hilarious!! 
Haley, so sorry about your bad day. I've had so many of them over the last few months :hugs:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Major temp drop this morning! Guess AF is on her way. :sad:


----------



## auntylolo

Not necessarily May, I girl I was on another thread with got her bfp the day that her temp crashed right below her coverline and we all thought she was out, but the witch never showed and she tested positive:thumbup: chin up hun xx


----------



## jrowenj

JF - Thanks for the advice! CANCEL CANCEL!

Laura - Did you go to Vegas yet????

Gemma - OMG Your wedding is right around the corner! eeeek!!!!!!!

May - :hugs: I am still crossing my fingers for you, hun

AFM - Well, God has answered another prayer... I asked him to show me a sign that everything is OK with baby bean and he decided to give me "morning sickness" at like 10pm... So, I had the shittiest sleep because I was nauseous all night and any way that I lay, my bbs would be KILLING me! 

Happy Mother's Day to all the exisiting mommies, mommies to be and mommies to angels :hugs:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Laura - I am very crampy today even though AF is not supposed to show for another two days. I think I am out. I don't think I'm even going to waste a test at this point. Thanks for the encouraging words and hope there's a slight chance for a miracle.

Jaime - thanks, girl! I am so sad and angry this is another shit cycle. I did and timed everything right and it still failed. I am in such a bad place right now. I am not used to feeling so out of control.

Let me not burden everyone with my crappy mood. Happy Mother's Day, everyone!


----------



## jf1414

According to SMEP hubby and I are supposed to BD today (cd14), but we did at like 1 in the morning, does that still count as today or should we again to tonight? Lol such a silly question but I'm so afraid to mess it up!! Getting closer to OV! Bring it on!

happy mothers day to all the mamas out there


----------



## snowflakes120

Bunch of chatty girls this weekend!

JF - Hmmm. I'm not too sure...

May - Sorry for the temp drop but you never really know for sure til she show's up!

Jaime - Hooray for some more MS.

JF - I need to remember your cancel cancel as I am constantly thinking negative thoughts! 

Welcome Jannette - Welcome! We are the same age! :) So sorry for the loss of your baby and your tube - hugs girl!

Emily - Your symptoms reallly sound promising! When do you plan to test?

Hayley - So sorry for the loss of your friend. A dear friend of mine passed December 2010 in a bad car accident with a truck on icy roads. It was very sad. 

AFM, my temp went down a bit today. I'm starting to not feel all that hopeful this month. Boo. No symptoms to speak of what so ever. Just trying to keep busy this weekend - we cleaned out our garage and I got things together for a yard sale soon. Then wewent to a friends house last night which was fun. Today we're going to go shopping for our beach trip in 2 weeks. It's gonna be sooo much fun. I can't wait. So good news is if I get AF - I can have as many drinks on vaca as I want to ease up the pain of another failed cycle! Which I have a feeling will most likely be the case! But excited to hang out on the beach and just be away!


----------



## 28329

I went to the toilet and found that I'm either having unexpected spotting or very unexpected witch 3 days early. I don't get it, my temp did drop but its well above my coverline. I guess I'll know by the end of the day. :cry:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Well this morning after my shower I noticed brown spotting. AF is on its way shortly I assume. I just want to cry!


----------



## 28329

I am so sorry. But brown is old blood so you never know!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Gemma thank, I hope my tube I'd in tip top shape too. I may need some advice on OPKS, who knows maybe I'll become s POAS addict in no time. Hope your wedding plans are going well and you have your little bean growing by then.

Lisa, I think 32 will be a good year for both of us. Crazy to think I spent all my 20's worried I would get pregnant and now I fear it may be too late. Trying to stay positive as This experience made me realize I really do want to be a mother some day.

May, sorry that the witch may be getting you, hopefully she stays away, I really thought this would be your month.

Happy mother's day to all the mothers, hope everyone is enjoying their day!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Sorry my post got cut short.

28329, I agree this is a great group of girls and I love everyone's sense of humor. Looking forward to getting to know everyone.

I think I need to pick up 50 shades. A little steamy bed story may just be what I need to keep the energy up ...LOL


----------



## mrsjoannak

Who is in the 2ww? I am 4-ish dpo (you know the drill - my dumb ass never knows when I o and refuse to temp or use opk) for the past few days I have been weepy. Seriously I have been crying for the stupidest reasons. My best friend got married yesterday...i was the wedding coordinator - cried all day. Mrj took me to see the 5 year engagement today- it was a funny movie... Cried pretty much the whole movie. Weepy for no reason. Today I noticed that my boobs hurt when I take my bra off. Bra on no pain. Take it off and the are heavy and achey.

Are there another wackadoos out there in the 2ww with sx?


----------



## threemakefive

snowflakes120 said:


> Bunch of chatty girls this weekend!
> 
> JF - Hmmm. I'm not too sure...
> 
> May - Sorry for the temp drop but you never really know for sure til she show's up!
> 
> Jaime - Hooray for some more MS.
> 
> JF - I need to remember your cancel cancel as I am constantly thinking negative thoughts!
> 
> Welcome Jannette - Welcome! We are the same age! :) So sorry for the loss of your baby and your tube - hugs girl!
> 
> Emily - Your symptoms reallly sound promising! When do you plan to test?
> 
> Hayley - So sorry for the loss of your friend. A dear friend of mine passed December 2010 in a bad car accident with a truck on icy roads. It was very sad.
> 
> AFM, my temp went down a bit today. I'm starting to not feel all that hopeful this month. Boo. No symptoms to speak of what so ever. Just trying to keep busy this weekend - we cleaned out our garage and I got things together for a yard sale soon. Then wewent to a friends house last night which was fun. Today we're going to go shopping for our beach trip in 2 weeks. It's gonna be sooo much fun. I can't wait. So good news is if I get AF - I can have as many drinks on vaca as I want to ease up the pain of another failed cycle! Which I have a feeling will most likely be the case! But excited to hang out on the beach and just be away!


Thanks girl!! I am not sure what is going on but cervix is a bit lower but still not firm or open....and omg my boobs, I went for a jog and had to stop lol they definitly are sore...Ive only had that happen when pregnant and ONE time before my AF but not sore like this...so idk...I might test in a week or something lol 

Hope you get so symptoms soon!!! :) but liquored vaca sounds great :)


----------



## mammaspath

JOANNA - I;m in the 2ww with you!!! no symptoms to tell...........sucks ass....but im preoccupied with mr grey right now..its awesome

jrowe- im wishing 7 more weeks of sickness for you so ya can calm down princess! i vote girl..hope you prove me wrong

shelli - did i get your friend request??
happy mothers day to everyone!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

oh yes and welcome newbies! we are hoping for a huge amount of bfp's. happy smepping!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Morning Ladies! So I'm pissed off got home to my camera for a bump pic and realised I left the laptop at the inlaws!!! I really am losing the plot!!! So I'm stuck with the iPad for a week until I meet up with MIL so no bump pic this week but I'll post one next week with the 20 week scan pic...

Hayley I am so sorry to hear about your friend... Roads are the worst killer the shatter lives in seconds... Keep your chin up!

Welcome Newbies!!! Once I get my laptop back I'll add all your names to the front page! Hope you are successful in SMEPing!

So how are things today? Did af turn up for anyone?


----------



## auntylolo

Morning ladies, just checking in :hi: The past fews days I have been feeling great, so hopefully my body has realised I'm in 2nd tri now and will give me a break[-o&lt;

Jamie, Vegas week has finally rolled round! We go on Thursday and we are both seriously so excited! Only 3 more sleeps:coffee:


----------



## jrowenj

howdy, girls!

May - Dying to see your chart this morning. I am reaaallllyyyy stressing over here... I know you are going to be completely devastated if AF shows and I am really hoping that it doesn't :cry: It's amazing how close I feel to all of you and I just really want you to get your wish...

Lisa - How are you feeling this morning?? Waiting to see if your temp looks good!! You're right about if AF shows, at least you have a week of sipping pina coladas and strawberry daquiries to look forward to!!!!

Laura - Ahhhhh Vegas in a few days!!!!!! Hope you start feeling better for the trip! I am so jealous!

Joanna - Sounds like pregnancy symptom to me, you cry baby!!

Emily - those sore bbs sure do sound like a symptom esp if you don't usually get sore bbs!

Janette - I am too lazy to read back a few pages... where are you at in your cycle?? Did you start OPKs yet???

Amy - ummm I still haven't gotten the book :dohh:

Bev - Ughhh stupid camera! I wanted to see a baby bump! Can't wait to see it next week along with the 20 week scan! Your little girl is gonna look so amazing in your sonogram!

AFM - I have been having the shittiest sleep ever and when bed time rolls around, I dread it! I can't get fucking comfortable... my stomach is all squishy and nauseous and keeps me up... my boobs fucking hurt while I sleep and my body feels about 500 degrees and I wake up soaked in sweat...


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - I have been so emotional since yesterday's temp drop. I knew I was out at that point and the whole idea of having to wait another month to try again, and perhaps, fail again really tore me apart. Last night, the spotting became heavier and now I have a light flow. So today or tomorrow will be CD 1 again. I am just drained from the emotional roller coaster. All that expectations each month and then the disappointment. DH is sad too because he thought this was our month but he is all for trying again next month and being optimistic... Me, not so much. I mean we did everything perfectly and still nothing! I hate being so out of control. I am so thankful to have met you girls and feel comforted to know I have your support! I hate to be all doom and gloom, and to make you guys hear all my rants from time to time. I wish I had better news for you too.


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jaime - I have been so emotional since yesterday's temp drop. I knew I was out at that point and the whole idea of having to wait another month to try again, and perhaps, fail again really tore me apart. Last night, the spotting became heavier and now I have a light flow. So today or tomorrow will be CD 1 again. I am just drained from the emotional roller coaster. All that expectations each month and then the disappointment. DH is sad too because he thought this was our month but he is all for trying again next month and being optimistic... Me, not so much. I mean we did everything perfectly and still nothing! I hate being so out of control. I am so thankful to have met you girls and feel comforted to know I have your support! I hate to be all doom and gloom, and to make you guys hear all my rants from time to time. I wish I had better news for you too.

you aren't being doom and gloom... thats what we are here for... so that you can post how you are truly feeling without feeling guilty about it. I know you are sad, but I promise that in a few days you will feel up again and ready to start trying will give you some hope and happiness :hugs: it's such a long, frustrating journey... It's nice to hear that your husband is being supportive and optimistic :flower:

I really thought your chart was an indicator of a bfp... so, I know you had your hopes up and it sucks to have AF show esp when you try so hard, do everything right and really think that it's gonna happen... ughh... don't know what more to say... I completely feel your disappointment and I hate that you are having a bad few days :cry: xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## jrowenj

on a side note... a friend of the family just posted a 6 week sonogram picture and announced she's pregnant on facebook... why do girls do that so early????


----------



## snowflakes120

Ugh, I am in a horrendous mood. My temp is so low that I know that when I go and get my bloods done tomorrow that they aren't going to be high enough again. At this point I have no clue what the OBGYN is going to do for me. I just don't understand why my body hates me so much.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - you are exactly right. I had my hopes up even though I didn't want to admit it and it came crashing down on me. DH said I am not allowed to test before AF is due anymore. He even tried to take away temping but I said I have to do I'd know if I O'ed. He said the rise in temp after O made me get my hopes up too much. I kind of agree but I am a control freak so not being able to see my temps would drive me nuts! You got me more emotional because you hit it right on the nail about expressing how I truly feel. I have all these feelings all bottled up inside about TTC and this is my only outlet. DH of course knows how I am feeling but he's not a girl so he would never understand what we are going through. Thanks again for being there for me. Btw, you asked for signs from god that your baby is ok... I gess he gave you signs with the restless sleep and hot flashes!!!

Lisa - we need a group hug!


----------



## jrowenj

May... maybe u can temp until ov and then stop temping post o to help relax u?


----------



## krystinab

Hey Ladies...Happy Belated Mothers Day to everyone. 

Jamie- MS isnt it grand! Thats awesome though since its a good indicator that your hormones are working like crazy...

Snow- I am sorry your temp dropped, what BW are you getting done today? Peogrestrone? 

Bam- F'in AF...sorry. Its great that your husband is so optimistic about the situation. 

Auntylolo- Whoop Whoop for Vegas. Do you gamble?

Amy- Mr. Grey is also keeping me occupied....fx for a quick tww and a BFP to follow. 

AFM, I have been chillin. My birthday is tomorrow and I am generally a wrek during my bday so I am trying to stay positive. Saturday we went to Seans moms house for a Mothers Day celebration, his gma did a whole prayer about me getting pregnant...I was soo embarassed...like really? are you going to lay hands on my ovaries next...talk about pissed...I knew it was bad when she said soemthing about the only woman in the room that isnt a mother...On a happy note its my fertilie week...


----------



## BeverleyLN

May I'm sending big hugs! I'm thinking along the same lines as jaime maybe temp until you know for sure when you Oved then stopped and like your partner said no testing until after AF is late

Lisa sorry for your temp drop 
Fingers crossed for next month girls!!

Jaime the words strawberry daiquiries have my mouth watering!!!!! My FAV drink

Krystina have fun in your fertile week!!!


----------



## auntylolo

May, I was about to suggest the same as Jaime and Bev, just temp until FF confirms ov then stop. Your chart looked so good it just goes to show that a chart really can't show you if you're pg or not. Massive hugs to you hun xx

Krystina, oh yes I gamble! Not massively when I'm at home, but we do occassionally have a trip to the races or a casino, last trip out I dropped £100 on the slots! So they are my fav now but I love roulette and have "my" numbers:winkwink: We will also be going up to Fremont St this time as I've heard the slot up there are a little looser, so I'm hoping we get lucky. 
Btw, I think this baby is really lucky. My mil has been buying a lottery ticket every week for Biscuit as she calls it:haha: and I think there's about £300 in the pot from the winnings! Hope it rubs off!


----------



## Bride2b

Laura have an awesome time in Vegas, I'm so jealous! I was wondering the other day if you were there already. I really hope biscuit proves lucky for you on your trip!

Krystina, May is your BFP month & its your birthday so it will happen, just think Laura got her BFP after O on her birthday!

Lisa I need to go back and chart stalk you. I hope AF stays away, remember charts are not great at predicting pregnancy, like already mentioned to May today.

May, I agree ditch the temping after O. I have ditched it all together. I cant stand all this disappoitment & I think some of it is caused by trying too hard.

Emily I really hope your sore bbs are a sign, especially if this is not normal for you FX

MrsJ I wonder if MrJ was right then? Hormones & emotions could be a sign, again FX for you!

Jaime, I know how you are feeling. I could only sleep on my tummy, but then I'd squash my boobs, and they hurt so I had to try sleeping on my back, but that made my nausea worse. I literally had no sleep for the first 12 weeks of my pregnancy with Bertie. The good thing is that all those hormones are working, you will soon forget this bit once your are past the 1st tri. Just try and get as much rest as possible in the mean time

Amy I am gonna look for 50 shades tonight, I want some smut in my life ready for the sex fest!!

Is Jess still out of town?

AFM - oh god I dont even know what CD I am on? I think I'm on CD11 - how mad is that! I have had 2 highs on cbfm so far, I am starting the robutisson (or how ever its spelt) tomorrow. Gonna miss tonight, then hopefully BD tomorrow before starting the sex fest on Thursday. I've got reflexology Fri, and cant wait for that as she'll work on getting my hormones pumping for a strong O hopefully x
I feel like I have to keep snatching 5 minutes here and there lately and havent managed to properly catch up! I went and saw 'Dark Shadows' last night with jonny depp. My OH worked on that film last summer at Pinewood Studios and met JD himself!


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina - Gemma is right! May is totally your month!!!!!!! 

Gemma - I am impressed that you are so relaxed!!!! Hope that it pays off!!!! Omg... i love jonny depp!!!!!!:bunny:


----------



## Bride2b

Just looked at FF I am on cd12,not that I am temping but gonna keep my info in ff in terms of CBFM & bd info. 

Everyone's quiet tonight x


----------



## mrsjoannak

I mega load of hpt's should be here today. How long do you think I can hold out?:ninja:


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> I mega load of hpt's should be here today. How long do you think I can hold out?:ninja:

hopefully not long, you lil ninja!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Been hiding in my cave today trying to forget how disappointed I am that it is not my month. DH convinced me to start the Insanity work out program to let out some anger and frustration. Just finished our fit test and I am drenched in sweat. Hope this will keep my mind occupied and lose a few pounds as a bonus. 

I am trying to get DH to agree to take Fertileaid. Taking it 3x a day with food will be tough for him since he works outside all the time and sometimes skips lunch. Do you think it would really make a difference? If so, I am thinking about getting it for myself as well. Oh and I want to try Robitussin. I never get ewcm!


----------



## jrowenj

My boobs look like torpedos


----------



## jf1414

I am sooo down tonight also. I was scheduled for a Sonogram tonight because with my Mother having ovarian cancer the doctors like to keep a close eye on us. The last few sonograms I have had Cysts. I have been having pinching pain all day in my Ovaries, which I am assuming is the cyst as I have not Ovulated yet according to OPK. When I went for the sonogram I could see there was a Cyst but I couldnt ask many questions because obviously she wasnt the doctor. Now I have to wait to hear from the doctor and I am just so nervous something is wrong because I have this pinching all day. I hope this doesnt hurt my chances of getting pregnant and I really really hope there is nothing wrong!!!! I should be ovulating any day now though.

sorry for the vent!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Hey Ladies, there's been a lot of activity today. It's been super busy for me today and all week I'm sure as I'm preparing to start a new position at work in two weeks. I'm also suppose to be off work next week so trying to get everything done so I can enjoy my birthday this weekend and get to reading fifty shades. I'm so excited I downloaded it last night. 

Jamie, I' on CD 13 today, I don't have any OPK yet, anyone know a good place to get some good cheap ones, I think I may splurge on the smiley face ones next month. For now I've been bedding every other day and going to use my estimated O day as a guide. All this charting and tempting is so new so maybe I'll just start with OPK.

Amy, I've noticed you talking about zumba, I'm a big fan. I stated last AUgust and got hooked. Unfortunately I had to take a break after my surgery and just started back a month ago. I go 3 X week.

May, I totally understand your frustration, last month I tested the day before AF was due and I was so dissapointed when I got the BFN and AF the next day, maybe waiting to test as hard as it is, will be less emotionally draining. I know your day is coming soon.

Lisa, I am so jealous a beach vacation is just what I need, if I'm not pregnant by September, I'm going to plan a getaway down south for sure. We've been going down south every year for the last few years and I'm addicted.

Gemma, I admire your positive outlook, you are an inspiration to me. 

Krystina and Gemma looks like we will be in the TWW together. 

Joanna, any projects recently, maybe that will keep your mind off testing

Who's the next tester.... can't wait for the next BFP


----------



## hobbnob

Oh,BamBamsMama-- I am new to this forum and I keep popping in and out, but I read your posts from over the past few days and I can relate so much to you as I am sure most of the women on here can. Last cycle we timed everything right, I thought, and nothing happened. So frustrating. I decided to take a break from temping and all that this month plus we went to visit my family who live in the midwest and I just happen to be at my most fertile time while we were there!! AND my mom lives in a very tiny house and the door doesn't shut all the way to the bedroom, so I pretty much missed the window of opportunity. I have been ovulating on cd 15 historically but I kind of think I ovulated on cd 14 this cycle, but I wasn't temping so now I am stressing that we BD'ed after ovulating as we got home on CD14!!! Ugh. Anyway, I am getting really worn out by all of this and I completely understand how you feel. Each month I get my hopes up only to have them dashed. I'm thinking if I take a break from obsessing it might just happen. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> My boobs look like torpedos

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mammaspath

Sunny skies said:


> Hey Ladies, there's been a lot of activity today. It's been super busy for me today and all week I'm sure as I'm preparing to start a new position at work in two weeks. I'm also suppose to be off work next week so trying to get everything done so I can enjoy my birthday this weekend and get to reading fifty shades. I'm so excited I downloaded it last night.
> 
> Jamie, I' on CD 13 today, I don't have any OPK yet, anyone know a good place to get some good cheap ones, I think I may splurge on the smiley face ones next month. For now I've been bedding every other day and going to use my estimated O day as a guide. All this charting and tempting is so new so maybe I'll just start with OPK.
> 
> Amy, I've noticed you talking about zumba, I'm a big fan. I stated last AUgust and got hooked. Unfortunately I had to take a break after my surgery and just started back a month ago. I go 3 X week.
> 
> May, I totally understand your frustration, last month I tested the day before AF was due and I was so dissapointed when I got the BFN and AF the next day, maybe waiting to test as hard as it is, will be less emotionally draining. I know your day is coming soon.
> 
> Lisa, I am so jealous a beach vacation is just what I need, if I'm not pregnant by September, I'm going to plan a getaway down south for sure. We've been going down south every year for the last few years and I'm addicted.
> 
> Gemma, I admire your positive outlook, you are an inspiration to me.
> 
> Krystina and Gemma looks like we will be in the TWW together.
> 
> Joanna, any projects recently, maybe that will keep your mind off testing
> 
> Who's the next tester.... can't wait for the next BFP

ya i love love love zumba..........so much i had to start teaching it!


----------



## mammaspath

mrs j - i think you should test tomarrow.........lol........we havnt' had testers since jrowe right????

bambam-----i'm sad for you today 

krystina - oh the book is getting more intense........i didn't even realize where i am in the cycles!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sorry I haven't had the time to properly sit down and reply to all of you guys individually. I am so grateful for all the support you girls have been giving me the past few days. CD 2 today and I am just going to lay low for a bit. TTC is frustrating journey because I am never one to sit and wait for something but I guess it is forcing me to learn a little patience, which I completely lack. 

Good luck to everyone in the TWW. I will be lurking!


----------



## jrowenj

:cake:Krystina, my love.... HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cake:

May - I think a little break from BnB every now and again is a good thing... we will all be here for you when you come back!

Lisa - Did you have your bloodwork yesterday?? Or is that today???

Amy - Umm... I still haven't downloaded the book :dohh: I had off yesterday too so I could have easily caught up! What is wrong with me?! hahaha!!!

JoAnna - When the hell are you testing?!?! Did your shipment come in?!?!

Janette - I get my opks for pretty cheap at www.early-pregnancy-tests.com
They ship fairly quick too! 

Hobbnob - Sorry you are feeling down and out :hugs:

Haley - Where are you and when is your gender scan?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

AFM - I do think I need to buy the 50 shades book because I feel fat, bloated and unattractive :holly: <---- this is what I look like at the moment and it is NOT sexy


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, I've resigned to the fact that this isn't going to be our cycle. I still don't have one single flipping symptom so I guess it's safe to assume. Should be easy to hold out testing til Sunday. I know that I had at least 3 with my last BFP. The least I can hope for is my Progesterone test coming back at a good level but I'm honestly not even thinking that that will be good. I go today and should have a answer in a couple days. I just don't know what he's going to do next and it's making me stressed out bc I love to plan and have a plan of action set in place. 

Happy Birthday Krystina! My hubby's B-day is on Thursday!


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies, sorry for my abcence, I have been lurking. Today is cd3 and I'm feeling pretty positive. I'm going to smep to the letter this cycle and get that bfp. I have a scan of my ovaries and womb on sunday to make sure everything is ok in there. I'm a little worried but I'm sure it will go just fine. I'm tempted to read 50 shades, I've noticed you all are and its tempting me! I'll catch up properly later.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Sunny skies said:


> Hey Ladies, there's been a lot of activity today. It's been super busy for me today and all week I'm sure as I'm preparing to start a new position at work in two weeks. I'm also suppose to be off work next week so trying to get everything done so I can enjoy my birthday this weekend and get to reading fifty shades. I'm so excited I downloaded it last night.
> 
> Jamie, I' on CD 13 today, I don't have any OPK yet, anyone know a good place to get some good cheap ones, I think I may splurge on the smiley face ones next month. For now I've been bedding every other day and going to use my estimated O day as a guide. All this charting and tempting is so new so maybe I'll just start with OPK.
> 
> Amy, I've noticed you talking about zumba, I'm a big fan. I stated last AUgust and got hooked. Unfortunately I had to take a break after my surgery and just started back a month ago. I go 3 X week.
> 
> May, I totally understand your frustration, last month I tested the day before AF was due and I was so dissapointed when I got the BFN and AF the next day, maybe waiting to test as hard as it is, will be less emotionally draining. I know your day is coming soon.
> 
> Lisa, I am so jealous a beach vacation is just what I need, if I'm not pregnant by September, I'm going to plan a getaway down south for sure. We've been going down south every year for the last few years and I'm addicted.
> 
> Gemma, I admire your positive outlook, you are an inspiration to me.
> 
> Krystina and Gemma looks like we will be in the TWW together.
> 
> Joanna, any projects recently, maybe that will keep your mind off testing
> 
> Who's the next tester.... can't wait for the next BFP


Ha ha. Projects for now but who's to say that i will not see something by the dumpster and change that.


----------



## mrsjoannak

mammaspath said:


> mrs j - i think you should test tomarrow.........lol........we havnt' had testers since jrowe right????
> 
> bambam-----i'm sad for you today
> 
> krystina - oh the book is getting more intense........i didn't even realize where i am in the cycles!!

Ok!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Who has 2 thumbs and is the most impatient gal in the world? This gal! 

Got my shipment yesterday. Stephen was like OMG- YOU DID NOT ORDER PREG TESTS OFF EBAY.... Bwahahahaha,no, amazon. He thought that was equally as gross until he found out I got 25 for $7. Then it was the best idea in the world and I even got a high five.


So what i am trying to say is I POAS today. :doh: 
Amy it is all your fault.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Who has 2 thumbs and is the most impatient gal in the world? This gal!
> 
> Got my shipment yesterday. Stephen was like OMG- YOU DID NOT ORDER PREG TESTS OFF EBAY.... Bwahahahaha,no, amazon. He thought that was equally as gross until he found out I got 25 for $7. Then it was the best idea in the world and I even got a high five.
> 
> 
> So what i am trying to say is I POAS today. :doh:
> Amy it is all your fault.

Hahahahaha!!!!! So was it bfp?!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Who has 2 thumbs and is the most impatient gal in the world? This gal!
> 
> Got my shipment yesterday. Stephen was like OMG- YOU DID NOT ORDER PREG TESTS OFF EBAY.... Bwahahahaha,no, amazon. He thought that was equally as gross until he found out I got 25 for $7. Then it was the best idea in the world and I even got a high five.
> 
> 
> So what i am trying to say is I POAS today. :doh:
> Amy it is all your fault.
> 
> Hahahahaha!!!!! So was it bfp?!Click to expand...

Hell no! In fact I am pretty sure it was glowing and blinking just to taunt me.


----------



## Sunny skies

Thanks Jamie, I'll look into that site.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Why is everyone so quiet today? I am going crazy over here. 

DON'T MAKE ME PEE ON SOMETHING.

I will do it...

I am serious.


----------



## krystinab

Hey wonderful women of SMEP!! I hope everyone is having a good day. Forgive me for beign selfish and talkign about myself first BUT it is my birthday...LOL So this morning Sean wakes me up with a little pre work action and afterwards hes like can you pass me the towel on your side of the bed...I am like what towel and I look down and its perfume and a card...then when I got to work he's like I think I left my laptop in your trunk can you check for me and there were some Coach shoes and some Versace sunglasses...damn I love that man!!

Jamie- torpedo tits...AHAHHAHAHAHA thats hilarious! :rofl: Please get 50 shades...so we can talk about it!

MrsJ- you are waaaay to early to test. You should wait until at least 10 DPO. Dont count yourself out! Your hubby is too funny...its not like you orderd a dildo...LOL As for the 50 shades...yes it is getting intense...hoping i wont accidenly call Sean Chrisitian durign sex...LOL

Snow- I hope your numbers are super high!! Are you taking progesterone now? As for symptoms dont worry about that. So many ladies get pregnant w/o symptoms...hell they have that show "I didn't know I was pregnant" 

Bam - TTC is tough BUT thats why we have each other. Its amazing that we've never met one another but we support each other like old friends...

Bride- :wedding: are you sooo excited???? You are about to be married in no time :)

Sunny and Gemma we will be in the 2ww togeter...whoop whoop. I am going to stop temping once I O....I dont need the stress!


----------



## Sunny skies

Happy Birthday Krystina, Hope your having an amazing day!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

OH SNAP KRYSTINA! You are spooooooooiled today! I am so happy you are having a wonderful birthday! And aren't you in your fertile week? I hope you sex a birthday sex baby!

For some reason this 2ww is making me crazy. The past 2 I have been just kinda hanging out. This time I am freakin out. And yes MrJ is crazy. He makes me laugh so hard all the time- the sad thing is he does not mean too.


----------



## Bride2b

Happy Birthday Krystina! Wow your hubby is AMAZING!!! How lovely to keep surprising you! I'll send my OH over for tips!!! I hope you O today for that birthday baby!!!

Jaime hope your torpedo tits are still like torpedos!!!!

MrsJ WTF???? I know your ticker isnt accurate as you dont opk etc, but testing at dpo? hahahahahahah

Lisa I will chart stalk ya and get back to ya....

Hows Emily?

Just off to the gym, will finish my post later xx


----------



## mrsjoannak

Bride2b said:


> Happy Birthday Krystina! Wow your hubby is AMAZING!!! How lovely to keep surprising you! I'll send my OH over for tips!!! I hope you O today for that birthday baby!!!
> 
> Jaime hope your torpedo tits are still like torpedos!!!!
> 
> MrsJ WTF???? I know your ticker isnt accurate as you dont opk etc, but testing at dpo? hahahahahahah
> 
> Lisa I will chart stalk ya and get back to ya....
> 
> Hows Emily?
> 
> Just off to the gym, will finish my post later xx


:rofl: my ticker is approximate. bwahahahahaha


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I love you girls!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Happy birthday, Kristina!


----------



## jrowenj

FREAKING THE FUCK OUT... I went to pee and when I stood up to throw the tp in the toilet, there was skin colored bodily tissue the size of a pencil eraser head floating in the toilet..... what the fuck was it???????????? It can't be anything bad if there was no blood, right????????????????


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> FREAKING THE FUCK OUT... I went to pee and when I stood up to throw the tp in the toilet, there was skin colored bodily tissue the size of a pencil eraser head floating in the toilet..... what the fuck was it???????????? It can't be anything bad if there was no blood, right????????????????

Did you call the doc? I have no idea what it would be without blood?


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> FREAKING THE FUCK OUT... I went to pee and when I stood up to throw the tp in the toilet, there was skin colored bodily tissue the size of a pencil eraser head floating in the toilet..... what the fuck was it???????????? It can't be anything bad if there was no blood, right????????????????

Maybe it was already in there from someone eles and you just didn't see it.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> FREAKING THE FUCK OUT... I went to pee and when I stood up to throw the tp in the toilet, there was skin colored bodily tissue the size of a pencil eraser head floating in the toilet..... what the fuck was it???????????? It can't be anything bad if there was no blood, right????????????????
> 
> Did you call the doc? I have no idea what it would be without blood?Click to expand...

I did, but she is on fucking vacation.... maybe it was in my urine????


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> FREAKING THE FUCK OUT... I went to pee and when I stood up to throw the tp in the toilet, there was skin colored bodily tissue the size of a pencil eraser head floating in the toilet..... what the fuck was it???????????? It can't be anything bad if there was no blood, right????????????????
> 
> Did you call the doc? I have no idea what it would be without blood?Click to expand...
> 
> I did, but she is on fucking vacation.... maybe it was in my urine????Click to expand...

There was not a nurse or on call doctor? If there is not an on call doctor I would change doctors ASAP. 

Are you sure it was not already there


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> FREAKING THE FUCK OUT... I went to pee and when I stood up to throw the tp in the toilet, there was skin colored bodily tissue the size of a pencil eraser head floating in the toilet..... what the fuck was it???????????? It can't be anything bad if there was no blood, right????????????????
> 
> Maybe it was already in there from someone eles and you just didn't see it.Click to expand...

Maybe... it was at work in a public bathroom.... but wouldn't it have been flushed down when whoever used the bathroom before me????? It wasn't very small! It was definitely bodily tissue of some sort


----------



## Pattypea

Jaime maybe it was old built up CM or something. Your body is probably trying to make a lovely little home for your little bean!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Things don't always flush. Maybe it was.... A piece of ham or something that someone put in the toilet... 

Maybe they didn't flush at all. People are gross. 

I would try to talk to a nurse.


----------



## jrowenj

Pattypea said:


> Jaime maybe it was old built up CM or something. Your body is probably trying to make a lovely little home for your little bean!

i dunno.. it didn't look like cm... it actually looked like what you would picture body tissue to look like!


----------



## Sunny skies

I have no clue what it could be but I think no blood is a good sign. In Canada we have a 24 hr number called Tele-health that we can call and speak to a nurse. Is there something like that in the US.

I agree with Joanna, maybe it was there before you got there.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Things don't always flush. Maybe it was.... A piece of ham or something that someone put in the toilet...
> 
> Maybe they didn't flush at all. People are gross.
> 
> I would try to talk to a nurse.

ewwwwwww HAM?!?!?!?!?! It was actually a lot lighter than that... it was like yellowish, beige... omg.... i hope i am just being ridiculous... my stupid dr only has an ultrasound tech in once a week too, so I can't even get a damn early scan to make sure everything is ok


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Things don't always flush. Maybe it was.... A piece of ham or something that someone put in the toilet...
> 
> Maybe they didn't flush at all. People are gross.
> 
> I would try to talk to a nurse.
> 
> ewwwwwww HAM?!?!?!?!?! It was actually a lot lighter than that... it was like yellowish, beige... omg.... i hope i am just being ridiculous... my stupid dr only has an ultrasound tech in once a week too, so I can't even get a damn early scan to make sure everything is okClick to expand...

See you stopped for a minute and thought about ham. Calm down and breathe. I really do think it was there before you got there. I think no blood is good. try to find a nurse or someone at the obgyns office to ask.


----------



## jrowenj

well... it's beyond my control so I am just gonna go with Joanna's theory of it was an old piece of ham that somebody put in the toilet...

omg.... maybe someone threw up in the toilet before I went to the bathroom????? It did kind of look like after you flush your throw up sometimes a particle is left behind???????


----------



## Pattypea

jrowenj said:


> Pattypea said:
> 
> 
> Jaime maybe it was old built up CM or something. Your body is probably trying to make a lovely little home for your little bean!
> 
> i dunno.. it didn't look like cm... it actually looked like what you would picture body tissue to look like!Click to expand...

Why do our bodies always play these nasty tricks on us? 
Like Sunny Skies says, no blood is a good sign! I bet it was in the toilet before you got there.


----------



## jrowenj

or maybe it was some type of bodily tissue, but nothing to be worried about? That shit looked like a damn fetus, im not gonna lie


----------



## Pattypea

jrowenj said:


> well... it's beyond my control so I am just gonna go with Joanna's theory of it was an old piece of ham that somebody put in the toilet...
> 
> omg.... maybe someone threw up in the toilet before I went to the bathroom????? It did kind of look like after you flush your throw up sometimes a particle is left behind???????

Yeah that's prob what it was and you just didnt notice before.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Here is what the google said- 
You could have strained yourself by lifting something too heavy? I got some spotting after moving boxes when I was pregnant with my 1st. I took it easy and it went away. Did you dr check your cervix? It may be nothing.... but some women do experience cervical weakness, where the cervix cannot hold the weight of the growing baby. If discovered early its not a problem and they just put a stitch in the cervix until your close to giving birth.


----------



## Sunny skies

I think it's just something someone threw up and didn't flush properly.

I'm sure staying calm is easier said then done, especially after a loss we always have that fear nagging us. 

Do you have any cramping or pain?


----------



## mrsjoannak

Yes it is ham! For the love of God it is ham!


----------



## mrsjoannak

It was me... I am sorry. I confess, I like to chew up ham and spit it into the toilet. Just to mess with people.


----------



## jrowenj

I haven't lifted or strained... actually had yesterday off and this morning off and have been spending the past day and half laying down! I have had no cramps or anything and the "tissue" looked like raw chicken... not pink and no spotting and still no spotting and this happened 2 hours ago... 

I am going to chalk it up to being something silly and I am going to wait for my scan next week because there is nothing I can really do anyway... I am going to pretend that didn't even hpeen!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> I haven't lifted or strained... actually had yesterday off and this morning off and have been spending the past day and half laying down! I have had no cramps or anything and the "tissue" looked like raw chicken... not pink and no spotting and still no spotting and this happened 2 hours ago...
> 
> I am going to chalk it up to being something silly and I am going to wait for my scan next week because there is nothing I can really do anyway... I am going to pretend that didn't even hpeen!

That is a great idea. Take it easy and just keep an eye out and if it happens again then you can freak out. 

Jaime... You have me holding my breath over here.


----------



## Sunny skies

That's the right attitude ..... what happened???


----------



## jrowenj

Don;t hold your breath, joanna... go pee on a stick!!!!!

I read that it may be a uti???? I would know if I had a uti, wouldn't i???


----------



## Sunny skies

Stop googling... I use to stress myself out for nothing.


----------



## jrowenj

well, it def looked like a piece of chicken fat.... I am not stressing over this... it's outta my control and I am going to drive myself NUCKING FUTS! No cramps, no spotting... sore bbs... this baby just wants to stress me out already... just like it's father

I remember when I was waiting to miscarry naturally, the dr said if i did notice the fetal tissue it would be gray... this was definitely beige


----------



## Bride2b

I'm sorry but I am pissing myself here at the thought of ham in the toilet & the speculation regarding how said piece of ham got in said toilet! This is funny!

Jaime please don't panic....if it was anything from you relating to your bean there would be blood. Baby's skin is not the colour of ours,a foetus definitely is NOT anywhere near skin colour & at this stage bean is not skin colour....do not panic! Also there would be clots & blood.

I think it was puke! Maybe someone you work with is pregnant and has morning sickness!?

Regarding weak cervix,it usually becomes a problem from 16 weeks as this is when the baby starts really growing & coupled with the weight to the water causes an incompetent cervix. I have a lot of info on this as I think this is why I lost Bertie. I have had LEETZ on my cervix do its a bit shit anyway. 

I'm on my phone so not chart stalked you Lisa yet! I'm rubbish!

May this ttc stuff is shit & taking a back seat has actually proved successful for many women....including when I got my BFP,try and chill out and do something else to take your mind off ttc. A break from BNB helps....I've had to do this a few times when it's got too much xx

I can't remember what everyone else said!

I'm on my phone & battery is about to die... Catch you tomorrow ladies xxx much love & baby dust xxx


----------



## mrsjoannak

:blush:I can ony pee on one stick a day and I did that this morning


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, ladies!!! I'm going to dinner so I'm not gonna focus on this malarky and toilet ham rotfl!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Here I am!!!! Bahahaha Joanna, stop spitting chewed up ham in people's toilets you weirdo! If it looked like chicken fat it was probably cm... And my doc said that a uti while pregnant can be way different then normal. Sometimes they can't even tell unless they test your pee.. That's a possibility! I'm sure you are fine love!! 

Happy birthday Krystina.. You spoiled brat! :)

Thank you everyone for the support after my friend passed this weekend... It sucks being 24 and going to a 25 year olds funeral... Seems unreal and unfair.. But thas life I suppose.

How is everyone else??? I need a tester please!! And someone who is far enough to test... Crazy Joanna! Trying to stress me out with this early testing!! :)

Shelli... Is it belly pic time?!?!


----------



## Hayaddie

Aww I just noticed I'm a cute Orange on my ticker!


----------



## threemakefive

Bride2b said:


> Happy Birthday Krystina! Wow your hubby is AMAZING!!! How lovely to keep surprising you! I'll send my OH over for tips!!! I hope you O today for that birthday baby!!!
> 
> Jaime hope your torpedo tits are still like torpedos!!!!
> 
> MrsJ WTF???? I know your ticker isnt accurate as you dont opk etc, but testing at dpo? hahahahahahah
> 
> Lisa I will chart stalk ya and get back to ya....
> 
> Hows Emily?
> 
> Just off to the gym, will finish my post later xx

Thanks for asking....How is Emily? Well, Emily is kind of freaking out....Emily was bummed this morning to feel her cervix is kinda openish maybe...Emily also had a talk with her OH last night and I think we kinda decided to wait a bit longer before we go back to TTC as I might be changing jobs soon...so....Emily had some pain in her whohah today and thought damn kinda feels like a UTI..but wait....Emily has only had a UTI one time...When do you ask has Emily had a UTI?? When she was...pregnant with her mmc......So Emily stopped today and got a test...she held her pee for 4 hours...then decided to brace herself for a negative, and she really didnt care this time...lol... Well here is what Emily saw after a mere 49 seconds........(picture taken within just a minute or 2 of taking it)
 



Attached Files:







4-3FBF9493-478787-800.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 14









4-AACB68F6-465646-800.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## threemakefive

Someone please be on here!!! :) I know we hate blue dye but it was instant...omg is it real? OH and I decided to wait...what if he isn't as hapy as I thought he might be? oh goodness...and I dont want to tell him til i know its ok but he will be mad if I dont...omg what to do what to do...??? Girls where are you!?!??!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Holy shit, Emily has a bun in the oven!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!'


----------



## threemakefive

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Holy shit, Emily has a bun in the oven!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!'

OMG So glad someone responded Im not going crazy lol but I am freaking out!!! lol


----------



## Hayaddie

Emily!!!!!! Yayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!! Omg I am soooooo excited! I wasn't expecting to come back 5 minutes later and see a bf fucking p!!!!!!!!! Woot woot!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

You better go get a pink dye test before Jaime freaks out! Lol


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> You better go get a pink dye test before Jaime freaks out! Lol

Lol I just hate pink bc thats what I took with mmc lol so I got blue dye like with my first two.....and OH just left with the car(the actual working one as his broke down last week lol) so I can't go get one (and our po-dunk town doesnt sell pink dye ones lol)....probalby can't take another til at least tomorrow night!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

And I am so mad at myself...havent been taking my vitamins like I should this month since we werent trying!!! Grrr...guess I will go take one now lol And I have cramps lol should have waited to test lol I need a breather...too much all at once hahahhaha


----------



## Sunny skies

Congratulations Emily... that's so exciting especially as you weren't even expecting it. Looks like this month is turning around, hopefully we'll see some more BFP's.


----------



## Hayaddie

threemakefive said:


> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> You better go get a pink dye test before Jaime freaks out! Lol
> 
> Lol I just hate pink bc thats what I took with mmc lol so I got blue dye like with my first two.....and OH just left with the car(the actual working one as his broke down last week lol) so I can't go get one (and our po-dunk town doesnt sell pink dye ones lol)....probalby can't take another til at least tomorrow night!!!!!Click to expand...

Okay you can be the exception to the pink dye rule! I'm so excited!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayaddie said:
> 
> 
> You better go get a pink dye test before Jaime freaks out! Lol
> 
> Lol I just hate pink bc thats what I took with mmc lol so I got blue dye like with my first two.....and OH just left with the car(the actual working one as his broke down last week lol) so I can't go get one (and our po-dunk town doesnt sell pink dye ones lol)....probalby can't take another til at least tomorrow night!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Okay you can be the exception to the pink dye rule! I'm so excited!! How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Im soooooo nervous hahaha I thought my cervix was open on May 2nd that would make me 13 dpo...and it was a night time testing..so its pretty dark...good sign????? And I havent had an ovulation on time since before my mmc even the month i got pregnant that time I ovulated a week late :) So maybe this is a good sign :)


----------



## jf1414

Congratulations Emily!!!!!!!! When you least expected it it happened!! Love it!!!!! :dance: 

Happy Birthday Krystina! 

Jamie I am sure you are totally fine! I vote its ham also! Our bodies are so wacky what they do to us! 

Hayaddie I am so sorry to hear about your friend. That is so horrible and unfair. In my thoughts and prayers. 

Bam- I can understand how frustrated you must be. Its so hard to not have control over ttc!! Maybe a little break from BnB will be good and you can come back witha fresh mindset next cycle. 


:dust: to all. can't wait to hear about more BFPs!!


----------



## jrowenj

Oh my motherfucking god holy fucking shit balls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg 

I'm with my parents eating and decided to log on and I'm dyyyyyyiiiingggggg. Emilyyyyyyyyy yaaaahoooooooo!!!!

Seriously though get a pink test!!!! Jahahahahahaha


----------



## jrowenj

Oh my motherfucking god holy fucking shit balls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg 

I'm with my parents eating and decided to log on and I'm dyyyyyyiiiingggggg. Emilyyyyyyyyy yaaaahoooooooo!!!!

Seriously though get a pink test!!!! Jahahahahahaha


----------



## jrowenj

Waxy nipples hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## threemakefive

HAHAHAHAHHA OH will love that he was right about them nipples hahahahahhah...but I don;t want to tell him yet...not til I am sure lol and Thanks for being excited :) I am only a few weeks behind you Jaime....hopefully all will go well and I can be your bump buddy :)

Jaime have you told anyone your pregnant yet? I will NOT tell until AT LEAST 12 WEEKS!! I dont even want to tell OH til then, I just know if something goes wrong he will say we cant try ever again lol last time was tough if we had to do it again he would probably go get fixed and not tell me hahahah


----------



## jrowenj

I told a select few.... 

Omg im so freakin excited...bump buddies!!!!!!!

Btw i think i do have a uti!!! Not that im excited but happy a lil... my kiki is burning! Ive never had a uti before!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> I told a select few....
> 
> Omg im so freakin excited...bump buddies!!!!!!!
> 
> Btw i think i do have a uti!!! Not that im excited but happy a lil... my kiki is burning! Ive never had a uti before!!

I never had either, until my last pregnancy, and now Idk if it is or not...I dont want to go to dr til I can have ultrasound and see a hb its just too much ya know...so maybe I can jsut ask for them to check that and nothing else lol IDK I might call them tomorrow or somethign, but its stoped burning now lol who knows!!!!?!??! 

Anyone else just have a bad feeling with their mmc like something wasnt right? Well, I did and this time I dont have that...hope thats a good sign :)


----------



## jrowenj

I totally had that feeling last time. I remember waking up a week before my scan and thinking omg something is wrong.... even though i had no reason to think that...its weird but its our intuition i suppose


----------



## mrsjoannak

Holy shit I leave to eat dinner and watch the rangers game since they are getting their ass kicked i log on and then holy shit balls batman.
Congrats Emily! I am so happy for you! I think I just swallowed my ham. :rofl:


----------



## threemakefive

hahahahahha MrsJ...too funny!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

I had a bad feeling right before my mc too!!! And with baby bean I felt like everything was going to be fine... After peeing on 20 tests... But that's besides the point ;)


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG EMILY!!! BFP!!! Hooray!!! Congrats girl!! Soooo happy for you!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Although I didn't know that I was pregnant until I got to the hospital for a month I knew something wasn't right even when doctor said my tests were normal. I've really learnt to trust my body now. Looking back I should have known I was pregnant as I was extremely tired, had very sore boobs and nipples and I was constantly needing to pee. I know what u mean about not wanting to tell your husband yet. My husband was so traumatized that if anything happens again I see him wanting to give up and get himself snipped. 

Well Tonight is baby making time for me, don't want to miss the egg so I think I'm going to jump my man tonight.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok So I know that you are supposed to test with fmu but what if you are getting up in the middle of the night to pee? I have been getting up to pee every night for the past week. After talking to Stephen it is either due to my UTI or I am knocked up. I am still drinking as much as I always do.


----------



## threemakefive

mrsjoannak said:


> Ok So I know that you are supposed to test with fmu but what if you are getting up in the middle of the night to pee? I have been getting up to pee every night for the past week. After talking to Stephen it is either due to my UTI or I am knocked up. I am still drinking as much as I always do.

Could go either way girl :) wait it out


----------



## jf1414

I am waiting for my hubby to get home from work as we are supposed to BD tonight, but I am totally freaking out at the moment!! I still have this dull aching in my ovaries and my hip bone has this aching pain in it. I am so afraid I have a cyst that has ruptured or something, I dont know if I should even BD now. I have never felt this before in my body!


----------



## auntylolo

EMILY! Woohoo! I knew it, secretly, but the amount of times I've seen a bfp a few days after reading "I'm totally out, I just don't feel anything". It was the same with me, prior months I had myself convinced I was pg, but didn't get the bfp until the month I felt nothing :) So pleased for you hun:flower:


----------



## Jessica28

What have I missed?!


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> I am waiting for my hubby to get home from work as we are supposed to BD tonight, but I am totally freaking out at the moment!! I still have this dull aching in my ovaries and my hip bone has this aching pain in it. I am so afraid I have a cyst that has ruptured or something, I dont know if I should even BD now. I have never felt this before in my body!

Hey, hun....how ya feelin????


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> What have I missed?!

Emily is knocked up!


----------



## Jessica28

Exciting! I am still waiting to O.....very, very close I think!


----------



## jrowenj

omg! You are already almost in the TWW???? I feel like that went quick!!!! 

How was your trip??


----------



## Jessica28

Today is CD 13....I Oed last cycle on day 14 so I know I am close. I expect my opk to be much darker this evening!
My trip was wonderful. My students had a great time and of course spent a fortune! (as did I) lol. It was nice because this was the first time my grade 7s have been on a school trip without a parent so I am glad they enjoyed it! It definitely took my mind off of ttc. We have interns today so my work load is getting a little easier thank God! 
I had planned to dtd last night but I was so exhausted that I fell asleep. Definitely BDing tonight. You don't think I missed my chance, do you?

We BDed on Saturday since I left Sunday morning bright and early...but haven't done it since because I have been gone. Tonight and tomorrow should do it?!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Today is CD 13....I Oed last cycle on day 14 so I know I am close. I expect my opk to be much darker this evening!
> My trip was wonderful. My students had a great time and of course spent a fortune! (as did I) lol. It was nice because this was the first time my grade 7s have been on a school trip without a parent so I am glad they enjoyed it! It definitely took my mind off of ttc. We have interns today so my work load is getting a little easier thank God!
> I had planned to dtd last night but I was so exhausted that I fell asleep. Definitely BDing tonight. You don't think I missed my chance, do you?
> 
> We BDed on Saturday since I left Sunday morning bright and early...but haven't done it since because I have been gone. Tonight and tomorrow should do it?!

Sounds like a lovely trip!

Definitely BD tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## snowflakes120

Emily - I am still so excited for you!!

Jess, JF & Sunny all gearing up to OV soon! 

Krystina - Man, don't you love being spoiled! Sweet man you got there! 

Jaime - Stay away from any ham today and check those toliets before you pee!

Joanna - I would test when you think you have the most saved up. If its the time from bed to 1st wake up at like 2 or the time from 2 til you wake up again around 7 or so. More hours held the better. I have read somewhere that some girls get better results with 2nd morning urine too though.

AFM, OBGYN office should be calling today to give me the results for my Progesterone test. Still praying and keeping my FX for a >15 number! Also, my temp went up a good bit today which I was happy to see - however, I did forget to insert my Prometrium (Progesterone) when I went to bed at 11pm - I woke up around 2am to a horrible thunderstorm and loud rain. I remembered then and inserted it so I am wondering if that had anything to do with my temp raise.... We'll see with tomorrow's temp though.


----------



## jrowenj

Wow, Lisa... that IS a great raise in temp! I hope that its a good sign :hugs: 

When are you supposed to test? 12dpo?


----------



## snowflakes120

I am sticking to my guns and testing Sunday @ 13dpo. I really want to test tomorrow cause it's hubby's 30th B-day (Yes, I am over 2 years older than him!!) and would love to give him good news but I'm still not all that hopeful and don't want to be in a crummy mood for his special day. So I'm going to hold out.


----------



## jrowenj

I agree you should wait... even though I am all talk...


----------



## jrowenj

Emily where are you?!?!?!?! How are you?!?!!


----------



## snowflakes120

21!!! 

Whooo Hooo!! My progesterone came back at 21. He likes >15!! My body is finally doing something right!! :thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhhhhhhhhh AND your temp is higher today so ur prog is prob even higher!!!!!! Eeeeeek!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Second night of crazy dreams. 2 nights ago I had a dream about alligators the size of my dog that were nice and I fed them kibble. Then I broke up a fight at the park. Last night was not as silly but more emotionally devastating. 
My son got a new pool noodle and for some reason It broke. My cousin was some type of mechanic and took it in to take a look at it. This is not the sad part. Ha ha. I guess my whole family was together for some type of pool party and I ended up tackling my older sister down to the ground and yelling in her face- telling her how fucking selfish she is and that she needs to grow up. There was a lot of the fuck word. I also yelled at my older brother and probably a few other people. Then I gathered my things and grabbed my sewing machine? And headed to the car. My dad was mad at me not because of my melt down but because I had turned down an offer from the PTA at my son's school. I get home and the wife of our best friend was having to stay the night with us. We love the best friend we do not care for the wife. Stephen and I are in bed and she is sleeping in the floor next to the bed- she informs us that it is Wednesday and she always gets sex on Wednesday. So Stephen takes care of it. In the floor. Next to our bed. That I am laying in. I can see them and I guess she finished because she says as rude as she always is- ok I want to go to bed now. He gets back in bed with me. I am crying and tell him I am sad he did that and he says he was helping a friend out and I point out that if I were to "help a friend out" it would be different. He would not be ok with it. Then it jumped to me looking at penthouses in NYC all alone until my sexy realtor showed up. I woke up before anything could happen.


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!
um torpedo boobs and ham! seriously...........i bout fell on the floor...........and ive completely vetoed tang and ham from my diet!!!!

emily!!!!!!!! holy bfp............what the hell! im so excited!!

joanna - mr grey is creeping up in your dreams lady!!!! on page 150.......jrowe you'd better get on it........your missing out!!

snow - great number........make it hot hot hot!!! i can't wait for you to get a bfp!!!

bev - did you ever get those pics!!???!!

so i need an update on current threaded girls and how many bfp's i honestly think i may be the only one left since the beginning of the thread to get re-pregnant.......did ijust say re-pregnant........uh huh....lol..........im not sad but shit really........i need to do some body investigating soon!!

tww joanna!!!! i need you to poas again!! thanks!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowe - so just an fyi.........if in fact it is a girl like i think it is.......im nicknaming her ms. piggy. never gonna let you live it down.....ham fetus???!!! really


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowe - so just an fyi.........if in fact it is a girl like i think it is.......im nicknaming her ms. piggy. never gonna let you live it down.....ham fetus???!!! really

Lmaoooooooooooooooo


----------



## mrsjoannak

Yay Lisa I am so excited for you!

Um... I already have... Twice.


----------



## mrsjoannak

I seriously woke up around 3:00am because I had to pee so I POAS. :bfn: shocked? I am!
Then I thoughts ok well maybe that is really not fmu so I POAS again when I got up and :bfn: well damnit.


----------



## jf1414

Jamie- I am feeling better today thank you. Spoke to the nurse on the phone with my sonogram results and she said everything looks fine. Such a weird cycle though with this hip aching! Maybe I should see a regular practitioner . How are you feeling??

Jessica- We are totally on the same cycle. Waiting patiently to OV. should be today or tomorrow I would think! 

Emily- were you able to test again???????

AFM- I got in a nice BD session this morning instead of last night.. just waiting to OV and get after it a few more times before the TWW


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> Jamie- I am feeling better today thank you. Spoke to the nurse on the phone with my sonogram results and she said everything looks fine. Such a weird cycle though with this hip aching! Maybe I should see a regular practitioner . How are you feeling??
> 
> Jessica- We are totally on the same cycle. Waiting patiently to OV. should be today or tomorrow I would think!
> 
> Emily- were you able to test again???????
> 
> AFM- I got in a nice BD session this morning instead of last night.. just waiting to OV and get after it a few more times before the TWW

Gladur results were good!!!!!


----------



## auntylolo

Joanna I just know I'm going to get back from vegas next week and you will have had the next :bfp: wierd dreams are a classic sign:thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

Ummmm i had a dream that i had a 3some with my hubs and some blonde chick..... wtf?!?!?!???!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Ummmm i had a dream that i had a 3some with my hubs and some blonde chick..... wtf?!?!?!???!?!?!?!?!

Have you been reading? I am only on chapter 5 but holy shitballs...


----------



## jrowenj

I havent read it.... i dont know whre this came from!


----------



## mrsjoannak

auntylolo said:


> Joanna I just know I'm going to get back from vegas next week and you will have had the next :bfp: wierd dreams are a classic sign:thumbup:

I sure hope so. I am on cd34 of 40... AF due in one week. I am getting nervous. Other than peeing a lot (which can be due to UTI i was treated for a little over a week ago- should I still be having symptoms from that UTI?), back to back weird dreams, my boobs are heavy and achey when I take off my bra, I was weepy for 3-4 days but that has stopped for the most part. Only other could be symptom which I know is still early but hell why not- when I am hungry for something I am REALLY hungry for it. My mouth waters just thinking about it. Monday morning I woke up and thought I NEED brisket tacos. I can only have 1800 calories in a day so by dinner I had only had 500 so I could stuff myself with tacos. All I could think about was tacos. I even told mrj that he could take the leftovers for lunch the next day...IF HE HAD A DEATH WISH. I had tacos again for lunch and then decided that BBQ sandwiches with home made spicy sweet jalapeño pickles sounded amazing so I made that for dinner. I can not tell you how many times I cut a small piece off and snuck it out of the crock pot before dinner. I as that excited. I am now excited for tacos again so that will be lunch. I am now feeling shrimp for dinner. We shall see.


----------



## Bride2b

Emily wooo fucking hooo!!!!! I am so pleased for you! THIS IS FABULOUS news!!!! Did you tell hubby yet? The hubby was right with the waxy nipples.....how frigging bizarre! A new symptom to spot ladies - waxy nipples = bfp!!

Lisa I am frigging happy for you too! At fucking last your progesterone is up there! I wonder why? Is it due to the progesterone working and / or that you are on your way to a BFP????

Amy I fucking LOVE the name Miss Piggy!!! Poor kid! But thats all Jaimes fault. Hey Miss Piggy blame your mumma!!

Jess I am glad you had a great trip. I am CD13 too but not due to O for a few days yet. Make sure you get BDing, hopefully the trip has chilled you out and you get your BFP!

Can I just say, last night I told May that many women say that they get their BFP after chilling out and taking a break (It happened that way for me). Well look whats happened with Emily.....the proof is in the pudding. Its hard but I think we need to stop trying so hard! I am in a FB group with the girls I met in the 2nd tri loss section - many of whom are preggers again. I asked them how they got their BFP and practically ALL of them said they stopped trying so hard & chilled out!

JF - Katy? Am I right? I hope the O pains are just a strong O and not cysts. I dont know much about cysts are they dangerous if preggers?

I am crap ladies ..... I forget the new ladies names...sunshine? is it jannette?

AFM my OH is away tonight, didnt BD last night as I was shattered & I know I am not Oing for a few days. BUT tomorrow I hope to start the sex-a-thon!!


----------



## Bride2b

mrsjoannak said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> Joanna I just know I'm going to get back from vegas next week and you will have had the next :bfp: wierd dreams are a classic sign:thumbup:
> 
> I sure hope so. I am on cd34 of 40... AF due in one week. I am getting nervous. Other than peeing a lot (which can be due to UTI i was treated for a little over a week ago- should I still be having symptoms from that UTI?), back to back weird dreams, my boobs are heavy and achey when I take off my bra, I was weepy for 3-4 days but that has stopped for the most part. Only other could be symptom which I know is still early but hell why not- when I am hungry for something I am REALLY hungry for it. My mouth waters just thinking about it. Monday morning I woke up and thought I NEED brisket tacos. I can only have 1800 calories in a day so by dinner I had only had 500 so I could stuff myself with tacos. All I could think about was tacos. I even told mrj that he could take the leftovers for lunch the next day...IF HE HAD A DEATH WISH. I had tacos again for lunch and then decided that BBQ sandwiches with home made spicy sweet jalapeño pickles sounded amazing so I made that for dinner. I can not tell you how many times I cut a small piece off and snuck it out of the crock pot before dinner. I as that excited. I am now excited for tacos again so that will be lunch. I am now feeling shrimp for dinner. We shall see.Click to expand...

Maybe its just too early for your BFP? Thats what I would say, those symptoms are looking good.......I hope this is it for you....I hate getting people hopes up, but my god those are some symptoms!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Bride2b said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> Joanna I just know I'm going to get back from vegas next week and you will have had the next :bfp: wierd dreams are a classic sign:thumbup:
> 
> I sure hope so. I am on cd34 of 40... AF due in one week. I am getting nervous. Other than peeing a lot (which can be due to UTI i was treated for a little over a week ago- should I still be having symptoms from that UTI?), back to back weird dreams, my boobs are heavy and achey when I take off my bra, I was weepy for 3-4 days but that has stopped for the most part. Only other could be symptom which I know is still early but hell why not- when I am hungry for something I am REALLY hungry for it. My mouth waters just thinking about it. Monday morning I woke up and thought I NEED brisket tacos. I can only have 1800 calories in a day so by dinner I had only had 500 so I could stuff myself with tacos. All I could think about was tacos. I even told mrj that he could take the leftovers for lunch the next day...IF HE HAD A DEATH WISH. I had tacos again for lunch and then decided that BBQ sandwiches with home made spicy sweet jalapeño pickles sounded amazing so I made that for dinner. I can not tell you how many times I cut a small piece off and snuck it out of the crock pot before dinner. I as that excited. I am now excited for tacos again so that will be lunch. I am now feeling shrimp for dinner. We shall see.Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe its just too early for your BFP? Thats what I would say, those symptoms are looking good.......I hope this is it for you....I hate getting people hopes up, but my god those are some symptoms!!Click to expand...


I am trying to have a clear head and not get my hopes up and not sx spot but holy shit it is hard. I am nervous this month.


----------



## mrsjoannak

What is the website where you can vote on people's hpt? I am bored.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Omg. Why are you holding a hpt over your cupcakes? 
https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=18534


----------



## Bride2b

mrsjoannak said:


> Omg. Why are you holding a hpt over your cupcakes?
> https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=18534

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Bride2b

I cant believe I finally have the time to sit here and get my BnB fit, my life has been so busy lately!!

Krystina did you have a good rest of your birthday?

I just found out about the red cabbage gender predictor....has anyone heard about this? You preggers girls need to try it especially Bev & Shelli, I wanna c if yours come up with a girl!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/470897-official-red-cabbage-gender-prediction-thread.html

I took robitusson last night, I need to get more though as the bottle is only 100ml and I think I need to take 40ml a day. Most places say 2 teaspoons 3 times a day I think which is 30ml. I took 20 ml last night. I have read good results with 30ml plus drinking lots of water. I cant wait to get lots of CM!!!


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Omg. Why are you holding a hpt over your cupcakes?
> https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=18534

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Omgggg hahahahahahahahahaha

Ppl are nuts!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Omg. Why are you holding a hpt over your cupcakes?
> https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=18534
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Omgggg hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Ppl are nuts!Click to expand...

So far I have only seen 1 test that could have been positive. The rest are so ridiculously negative that it is stupid. It makes me want to get one of my tests and draw random color lines on them like a green and a black and then take a picture of it in front of my open refrigerator or microwave. 

Just to see what people say.


----------



## jrowenj

I saw one with piss alllllll over it.... u couldnt wipe the plastic part????


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> I saw one with piss alllllll over it.... u couldnt wipe the plastic part????

:rofl:

Damn did you dip it in the toilet?


----------



## jrowenj

What if i took a shit and then held the hpt over the toilet with the shit in the background?


----------



## jrowenj

Hmmmmmmmm wanna vote on this? https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=25519


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> What if i took a shit and then held the hpt over the toilet with the shit in the background?

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=18505

What the hell is smeared all over the counter?


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> What if i took a shit and then held the hpt over the toilet with the shit in the background?

Bwahahahaha do it


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Hmmmmmmmm wanna vote on this? https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=25519

Yeah... Mrs Rojas. No


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahahahahaha this is the best past time everrrr


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Hahahahahahaha this is the best past time everrrr

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=18500

Obviously positive... So why are there 7% saying no?


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Hmmmmmmmm wanna vote on this? https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=25519

This one is REALLY hard to tell!!! :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

How about this one? 

HAHAHAHAHAHAH I AM CRYING FROM LAUGHING SO FUCKING HARD

PS It's a mini hershey bar hahahahahaahahhaahahhaahahaha


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha this is the best past time everrrr
> 
> https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=18500
> 
> Obviously positive... So why are there 7% saying no?Click to expand...

haters!


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## jrowenj




----------



## snowflakes120

Mmmmnnn. Did someone say cupcakes? People are weird. And your seriously going to hold something you just peed on over the food your gonna eat??!! 

Gemma - The increased Clomid dose this cycle + the Prometrium worked!! The only thing we changed was the Clomid went from 50mg last month to 100mg this month. So I am sure we will do the same protocol next month. Now that I know that my meds are finally the perfect combo for me (only took like 3 months to get it right) and I can trust them my body to do what's it supposed to - I am hoping to be less stressed out like all the other girls you hear about.

Joanna - Your sx sound really good.


----------



## snowflakes120

Did you guys ever see that picture of that girl doing like sexy poses but then you look in the background and someone blew up the toilet and there's poop in the toliet? 

I'm gonna try to find it. It always makes me laugh.


----------



## snowflakes120

It's the last photo on this webpage.

https://www.offbeatearth.com/10-examples-of-how-to-ruin-a-picture/


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> View attachment 400037
> 
> 
> View attachment 400039

I am dying over here! :rofl::twingirls::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Again no Idea how the twins got in there.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> It's the last photo on this webpage.
> 
> https://www.offbeatearth.com/10-examples-of-how-to-ruin-a-picture/

Ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mrsjoannak

My son just walked in wearing big boy pants and a tool belt. 

Bwahahahaha. He said he needs pants but can't get them on with his belt.


----------



## Hayaddie

I cannot stop laughing at you guys!!!! Lol!


----------



## mrsjoannak

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG2046.jpg

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG2045.jpg

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG2042.jpg

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG2041.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

Hahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaahahahahahhahaha

The cow and pig is the best hahahahahaahahahaaahahahahaajaahhahaha


----------



## mrsjoannak

https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG2047.jpg

Sorry I am a little dehydrated. Bwahahahaha food color.


----------



## jrowenj

Hilarious


----------



## Bride2b

snowflakes120 said:


> It's the last photo on this webpage.
> 
> https://www.offbeatearth.com/10-examples-of-how-to-ruin-a-picture/

Thats gross! Ive never seen that! ergh!


----------



## Bride2b

Why do we need to see the pot of piss?????

You can see how dumb these girls are from what they are picturing with their hpt! really seriously!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Why do we need to see the pot of piss?????
> 
> You can see how dumb these girls are from what they are picturing with their hpt! really seriously!!!!

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahh

I cant deal over here


----------



## Bride2b

Ok I think we need a competition on here, if you poas on this thread you need to take a picture with it next to/in front of the random-est object possible!!! Maybe like your dogs bollocks or their arse hole!


----------



## snowflakes120

Bride2b said:


> Ok I think we need a competition on here, if you poas on this thread you need to take a picture with it next to/in front of the random-est object possible!!! Maybe like your dogs bollocks or their arse hole!

Haha! I'm in!! I take my test on Sunday. I've already got something to put it near!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Bride2b said:


> Ok I think we need a competition on here, if you poas on this thread you need to take a picture with it next to/in front of the random-est object possible!!! Maybe like your dogs bollocks or their arse hole!

Bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mrsjoannak

mrsjoannak said:


> https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG2047.jpg
> 
> Sorry I am a little dehydrated. Bwahahahaha food color.

The only thing that would have made this pic better is if I had made a sandwich and had it all sitting at the table together. :rofl: too bad I already poured the water out and I do not have sandwich makings.


----------



## Bride2b

That girl had a lot of piss!


----------



## Bride2b

did she really need to post as its clearly positive! silly bitch!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> That girl had a lot of piss!

Joanna took thr picture as a joke hahahahahahahahahahaha did u go back further in the thread???? I have one with poop in the toilet hahahahaha


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> That girl had a lot of piss!
> 
> Joanna took thr picture as a joke hahahahahahahahahahaha did u go back further in the thread???? I have one with poop in the toilet hahahahahaClick to expand...

Ha ha I am a silly bitch.


----------



## Sunny skies

You girls are hilarious, just on a break at work and can't believe how much I've missed. 

Lisa, great news on your results, looks like your body is finally getting back on track.

JF, could the pains just have been ovulation pains.... Last night I was feeling some pains on one side, I swear it was ovulation pains. I'm on CD 14 so there's a few of us who will be in the TWW together.

Gemma, you got it right, my name's Jannette.

Jess, I think u where away when I started on this thread. sounds like the trip is just what u needed. Back just in time to catch the egg, plus I'm sure the time apart from OH will make the BFing that much better.


----------



## threemakefive

Yay snow ...I see ur bfp coming this weekend :)

Hello ladies...Emily is fantasticly queezy and wanted to take a pic of her hpt in front of a condom....but..obviously we don't have any lol hahhahah Took a pink dye just for Jaime....definite line...and one more blue dye for good measure...line appeared fully and dark within 15 seconds(yes I counted) and none of these have been fmu Woooohoooo :) Thanks for all the Congrats girls , means soo much!!! Calling Dr tomorrow probably to set up appt in 2weeks (yes he would see me sooner but I vowed no intervention this time as taking prog last time made my mmc instead of mc..numbers were low bc baby wasn't genetically ok..)so I don't want to know my number lol I just want sono with a hb :)


----------



## Bride2b

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> That girl had a lot of piss!
> 
> Joanna took thr picture as a joke hahahahahahahahahahaha did u go back further in the thread???? I have one with poop in the toilet hahahahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Ha ha I am a silly bitch.Click to expand...

No I am the silly bitch.....I thought these were real!!!!! hahahahahahhah!


----------



## Bride2b

Emily thats fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go you for being cool and a cucumber.....do we get to see picture of the BFP.....please take a random picture!!! What did hubby say?

AFM - I am on CD14 not CD13 WTF is wrong with me.....I cant keep up!!!


----------



## jrowenj

hahahahahahaha an hpt in front of a condom! hahahahahhahah

Oh, emily I am so happy for you!!!!! Do you think its..... TWINS?!?!?!? heheheheeheh!!!

Did you tell hubby yet?!

I can't wait to be crazy with you! 

Btw... I told my husband about the floater in the toilet last night and how it looked like a fetus... so, this morning he tells me he had a dream that he had a mosquito bite on his neck and when he scratched it a fetus came out... omg...


----------



## jf1414

OK LADIES. I tested this morning on an OPK and got a negative but it was close! So Hubby and I BD this morning anyway. I just tested again this afternoon and got a smiley face!!! So now should I BD again tonight and then the next 3 days or should I just wait to BD tomorrow and the next day since I already did this morning even though that was before my surge?? 

Thoughts?


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> OK LADIES. I tested this morning on an OPK and got a negative but it was close! So Hubby and I BD this morning anyway. I just tested again this afternoon and got a smiley face!!! So now should I BD again tonight and then the next 3 days or should I just wait to BD tomorrow and the next day since I already did this morning even though that was before my surge??
> 
> Thoughts?

I would BD tonigh!


----------



## Bride2b

Yes me too! great timing hun!! If hubbys swimmers are ok just keep BDing like rabbits!!!! Happy sexy time!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok ladies. I have had zero cramping. Just went pee for the millionth time and saw light blood. This shit happened last month. Is AF a week early for the second month in a row? Wtf? It was light blood pinkish I took a pic. I have a link to the pic if you want to weigh in with your opinion. Gross I know. Can not quit crying. I felt so good about this month. I just know that I am out. Seriously a week early agagin WTF.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Ok ladies. I have had zero cramping. Just went pee for the millionth time and saw light blood. This shit happened last month. Is AF a week early for the second month in a row? Wtf? It was light blood pinkish I took a pic. I have a link to the pic if you want to weigh in with your opinion. Gross I know. Can not quit crying. I felt so good about this month. I just know that I am out. Seriously a week early agagin WTF.

:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:

Your cycles are shorter?????? Could it be IB?? :cry::cry:


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies. I have had zero cramping. Just went pee for the millionth time and saw light blood. This shit happened last month. Is AF a week early for the second month in a row? Wtf? It was light blood pinkish I took a pic. I have a link to the pic if you want to weigh in with your opinion. Gross I know. Can not quit crying. I felt so good about this month. I just know that I am out. Seriously a week early agagin WTF.
> 
> :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Your cycles are shorter?????? Could it be IB?? :cry::cry:Click to expand...

No fucking clue. I thought I was last month and it wasn't.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Pinkish. Stringlike cm


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies. I have had zero cramping. Just went pee for the millionth time and saw light blood. This shit happened last month. Is AF a week early for the second month in a row? Wtf? It was light blood pinkish I took a pic. I have a link to the pic if you want to weigh in with your opinion. Gross I know. Can not quit crying. I felt so good about this month. I just know that I am out. Seriously a week early agagin WTF.
> 
> :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Your cycles are shorter?????? Could it be IB?? :cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> No fucking clue. I thought I was last month and it wasn't.Click to expand...

ughhhh.......... was the blood in the urine?? Maybe it's the UTI back ????


----------



## mrsjoannak

Google image sucks balls. Looking for ib to compare.


----------



## mrsjoannak

mrsjoannak said:


> Google image sucks balls. Looking for ib to compare.

Not in urine


----------



## jrowenj

I had IB with my previous BFP and when I wiped it was light pink mixed with ewcm........ it's so frustrating because AF and pregnancy can be so similar in the early stages : (


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> I had IB with my previous BFP and when I wiped it was light pink mixed with ewcm........ it's so frustrating because AF and pregnancy can be so similar in the early stages : (

And now I do not know if it is in my head or not but I think I feel a pain on my left side and in my back on the left side. Fantastic. 

I am now going to go eat my fucking feelings.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> I had IB with my previous BFP and when I wiped it was light pink mixed with ewcm........ it's so frustrating because AF and pregnancy can be so similar in the early stages : (
> 
> And now I do not know if it is in my head or not but I think I feel a pain on my left side and in my back on the left side. Fantastic.
> 
> I am now going to go eat my fucking feelings.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry:

All you can really do is wait it out.... sorry that you're dealing with this... it just isn't fair


----------



## Bride2b

mrsj, do you think your cycles are getting shorter & that maybe you are o'ing earlier than you think? If it is af :hugs: maybe you should use opks next month to know for sure when you are o'ing? xx :hugs:


----------



## BeverleyLN

So I go away for a couple of days and I miss all of this!!!!!!!


OMFG congrats Emily!!!!! Our 8th BFP LUUUUCKY THREAD!!! Sooooo happy for your and your waxy nips lmao! Bumpy nips were my first sign!

Girls the hpt pics are hysterical!!! I love the preparation H pic lmao!

And the ham omg the ham! 

MRsJ any change? 

So meeting up with MIL this weekend and getting my laptop from her so I can upload a bump pic and my 20 week scan pic on Monday!


----------



## jrowenj

Emily i am dying to know if u told dh!

Bev - can't wait for the pics!!

Joanna - how are u doing???????

Amy- stop reading ur porn and take an hpt


----------



## Bride2b

Yes I agree can't wait to see bump & scan pic of little baby smep on Monday!!

I have news!!!! I got EWCM for the first time EVER!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo just got really fucking excited!!


----------



## shellideaks

Ladies my computer is broke :cry: I can read on my phone but can't reply cos it's shit! Back in work today so taking the chance to reply whilst I can.

Emily!!! Congrats on the BFP. That is awesome news :D

Jaime and JoAnna, you both had me crying with laughter last night looking at those HPT pictures. You crazy bitches :rofl:

Gemma I'm so up for trying the cabbage prediction thing. I'll maybe give it a go this weekend if I get time :)

Bev, can't wait for you bump and 20 week scan pics!

Haley I could take a bump pic but doubt you'd notice anything. I still just feel fat rather than pregnant lol. I've not really gained any weight so it's like my stomach that I already had has just got harder haha.

Parker is moving around loads though, getting right good kicks now which is awesome!

Welcome to the newbies too :wave:


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma way to gooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - Robitussin?


----------



## Jessica28

I am having more fertile cm than usual so thats good I guess. I feel the swimmers can easily get to where they have to go now. So far we have dtd 3 times this cycle...I know thats not a lot but AF stayed a little longer this time and I was gone for three days so all in all we are doing pretty good. My opks are still negative but the line is clearly there...just needs to get darker soon! I tested with fmu and there was no line there at all...same thing last night...but I couldn't hold my pee for any more than 2.5 hours because I drank so much water... I am going to test again at 3ish....might be darker then. Hope so anyway!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Yesterday there was the thought that maybe it was not AF that maybe it would just go away and that just maybe it was ib... Big fat hell no. Woke up this morning today and it looks like I murdered someone in my bed. Fucking fantastic. How does a person sleep through that and not feel it? Well I fucking hated that bedding anyway so maybe I will throw it out and go shopping today.


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Emily i am dying to know if u told dh!
> 
> Bev - can't wait for the pics!!
> 
> Joanna - how are u doing???????
> 
> Amy- stop reading ur porn and take an hpt


Hahahaha you are too good and tracking everyones cycles.........idk should i test tomarrow?


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Emily i am dying to know if u told dh!
> 
> Bev - can't wait for the pics!!
> 
> Joanna - how are u doing???????
> 
> Amy- stop reading ur porn and take an hpt
> 
> 
> Hahahaha you are too good and tracking everyones cycles.........idk should i test tomarrow?Click to expand...

Prob too early... booooo


----------



## mammaspath

mrsjoannak said:


> Yesterday there was the thought that maybe it was not AF that maybe it would just go away and that just maybe it was ib... Big fat hell no. Woke up this morning today and it looks like I murdered someone in my bed. Fucking fantastic. How does a person sleep through that and not feel it? Well I fucking hated that bedding anyway so maybe I will throw it out and go shopping today.

joanna im so sorry.........i just hope your cycles start getting a regular pattern soon........i know how that feels:cry:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Test now. While reading your porn... And take a pic of the test with the porn :wink:


----------



## mammaspath

well i may have ruined it already........i would have to test with smu..........itll be a little bit........and i have to go to the store for a test.........i didn't stock them this month for this very reason!!! :)


----------



## mammaspath

hmmm........well im gonna flip a coin between jrow and mrs j.......i can't decide.......and i really don't have any symptoms........eh well a sore throat this morning and im super thirsty......


----------



## Bride2b

Big fat hairy bollocks is all I can say MrsJ!!!! MrJ was wrong then!!! Bloody men!! Did you get a psychic prediction done? At least it's an excuse to go shopping!!

Jaime how do u keep up! Surely baby brain had set in by now! I was fucking useless when I was pregnant!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Big fat hairy bollocks is all I can say MrsJ!!!! MrJ was wrong then!!! Bloody men!! Did you get a psychic prediction done? At least it's an excuse to go shopping!!
> 
> Jaime how do u keep up! Surely baby brain had set in by now! I was fucking useless when I was pregnant!!!

Hahahahahaha!!!! I just checked out her siggy plus i have off todsy and im bored to death!


----------



## snowflakes120

So sorry for AF Joanna. Hugs girl. Any excuse to go shopping on CD1 is a good one in my eyes. But I am the biggest retail therapy person in the world....


----------



## mrsjoannak

Can I also add that the last time my boobs hurt this bad during a period was when I very first started in the 6th grade. What the hell is that about.


----------



## Hayaddie

Shelli I totally understand, I jut look like someone should make me stop eating so many cheeseburgers. It feels hard but a stranger would just think I'm large and in charge!

Well fuck, Joanna!! Go shopping and blow some money on a new blanket set! I took off today, and I think I'll indulge in some shopping myself! Want me to swing by and pick you up??

Jaime I don't know how you are escaping baby brain either. I can't remember shit!

Bev, I cannot wait to see a bump!!

Krystina, did you ever tell us how your spoiled birthday went?? Lol

Emily! Where are you!!! :)

I hope everyone has a lovely day!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Holy hell. Just got to chapter 9. My face is completely beet red. Why couldn't my first time had been like that. Now I feel like I just gave it away. :rofl:


----------



## mammaspath

mrsjoannak said:


> Holy hell. Just got to chapter 9. My face is completely beet red. Why couldn't my first time had been like that. Now I feel like I just gave it away. :rofl:

freaking hilarious! 

afm........i dont care how i give it anymore......long as I get a baby soon!


----------



## mrsjoannak

mammaspath said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Holy hell. Just got to chapter 9. My face is completely beet red. Why couldn't my first time had been like that. Now I feel like I just gave it away. :rofl:
> 
> freaking hilarious!
> 
> afm........i dont care how i give it anymore......long as I get a baby soon!Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!! So I have finally come up for air after my birthday!! Before I go into the details...

CONGRATS Emily....wonderful news...I cant believe how many BFP have been popping up!! I feel like there are more on the way..

Amy YOURE NEXT!! I can feel it..

MrsJ- sorry AF came...retail therapy always help...except for pants, because the bloat and skinny jeans do not team well together.

So....Sean is a great man. When I got home there was a Micheal Kors bag on the couch...he's like thats for you...so I open it and there are more sunglasses...I am thinking goodness 2 pair of sunglasses...then we went out for dinner with my girlfriend and her husband to this suschi place called Ra. When Sean comes in he has yet another bag...I was so anxious I ripped it open, it was another pair of glasses, a clutch purse and a rose gold watch (I have been wanting a watch sooo bad). I was sooo excited. I felt like a princess...after dinner we went to the strip club (dont judge me) and then went home. The next morning we woke up (hungover) and I got a +OPK so we decided to play hookie and have sex all day...LOL let me just say Christian Grey has nothing on Sean...LOL Needless to say, I really feel like I will be reporting a BFP in two weeks!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Krystina I feel like someone needs to write a sexy book about your life!!!! I'm jealous!!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Emily i am dying to know if u told dh!
> 
> Bev - can't wait for the pics!!
> 
> Joanna - how are u doing???????
> 
> Amy- stop reading ur porn and take an hpt

Well, sorry been MIA...so..remember I told you all oh and I had a talk before my bfp? The one deciding we were Gunna hold off...well had a "hypatheyical" convo with oh abt being prego...his response was a kind of...oh not now we just can't now, kinda talk which I understand his reasons bc I am Gunna be switching jobs...but now I can't tell him :( I am Gunna keep it a secret as long as I can lol til he's not grumpy hahha
I'm kinda bummed S I am super excited but haven't told anyone but you guys and I want him to be excited too but he's real stressed right now so maybe its best to hold off a few weeks


----------



## Bride2b

Emily thats pants!!! Will he ot ask if AF got you? What will you say? I wouldnt be able to keep it a secret! Maybe he'll be happy even though you decided to cool it with ttc. I hope you get to tell him the good news soon & that he is excited!

Krystina I am jealous of your super hubby for his gift giving in and out the bedroom!!! I hope that hot sex results in a BFP!!!Its got to anyway as its your month!!


----------



## mammaspath

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies!! So I have finally come up for air after my birthday!! Before I go into the details...
> 
> CONGRATS Emily....wonderful news...I cant believe how many BFP have been popping up!! I feel like there are more on the way..
> 
> Amy YOURE NEXT!! I can feel it..
> 
> MrsJ- sorry AF came...retail therapy always help...except for pants, because the bloat and skinny jeans do not team well together.
> 
> So....Sean is a great man. When I got home there was a Micheal Kors bag on the couch...he's like thats for you...so I open it and there are more sunglasses...I am thinking goodness 2 pair of sunglasses...then we went out for dinner with my girlfriend and her husband to this suschi place called Ra. When Sean comes in he has yet another bag...I was so anxious I ripped it open, it was another pair of glasses, a clutch purse and a rose gold watch (I have been wanting a watch sooo bad). I was sooo excited. I felt like a princess...after dinner we went to the strip club (dont judge me) and then went home. The next morning we woke up (hungover) and I got a +OPK so we decided to play hookie and have sex all day...LOL let me just say Christian Grey has nothing on Sean...LOL Needless to say, I really feel like I will be reporting a BFP in two weeks!!!

you are so damn spoiled!!!!! eh well you deserve it! can't wait for our bfps!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

and i'd so buy a book of your sex life! hahaha


----------



## mammaspath

i temped this morning 97.9 does that mean anything?


----------



## Bride2b

A one off temp doesnt show anything I'm afraid, even a whole set of temps dont really show much after O, when is AF due?x


----------



## mammaspath

the 26th ......... i didn't temp worth shit this month......just today

im silly like that


----------



## Bride2b

9 days! OMFG!!! thats ages!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Damn, krystina! I haven't gotten fucked in weeks and I def haven't gotten any damn designer bags!! Fml!

Emily, maybe he is playing it off bc he knows its stressing u out trying?!?


----------



## jrowenj

Amy... U want us to predict ur pregnant from ONE temp :rofl: psychics say you're bonkers and pregnant


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Amy... U want us to predict ur pregnant from ONE temp :rofl: psychics say you're bonkers and pregnant

lmfao!


----------



## krystinab

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Amy... U want us to predict ur pregnant from ONE temp :rofl: psychics say you're bonkers and pregnant
> 
> lmfao!Click to expand...

Amy you are soooo funny with your one temp...LOL is it consistant with yout temp last cycle after O? I would guess if you kept temping over the next couple days and saw a shift up you'd be pregoo and if it dropped AF is on the way...but thats my guess...


----------



## Jessica28

Ugh...I am so rotted. Having EWCM today and of course OH is stuck in another port...stormbound. Money is good but I hate when he's stormbound and I need nookie!


----------



## mrsjoannak

So if I knew that I could spend that much money (and not get into trouble with mrj) and eat all the things that I ate today... I would start my period everyday. 

On mothers day we went to buca do beppo and had shrimp florentine and it was not quite as good as I expected. So I am currently making shrimp and I am going to make a parmesan cream sauce with lemon and basil omg food-gasm.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> So if I knew that I could spend that much money (and not get into trouble with mrj) and eat all the things that I ate today... I would start my period everyday.
> 
> On mothers day we went to buca do beppo and had shrimp florentine and it was not quite as good as I expected. So I am currently making shrimp and I am going to make a parmesan cream sauce with lemon and basil omg food-gasm.

Mmmmmmm!!!! I love bucca!


----------



## Hayaddie

OMG Jaime you are already 7 weeks!!!! Sheeshhhhh!


----------



## threemakefive

Bride2b said:


> Emily thats pants!!! Will he ot ask if AF got you? What will you say? I wouldnt be able to keep it a secret! Maybe he'll be happy even though you decided to cool it with ttc. I hope you get to tell him the good news soon & that he is excited!
> 
> Krystina I am jealous of your super hubby for his gift giving in and out the bedroom!!! I hope that hot sex results in a BFP!!!Its got to anyway as its your month!!

thanks .... Yea my cycle was 9 weeks last time so I have 4 weeks before he will ask lol I know he will be excited just maybe not for a few weeks lol once his stress level goes down, and I think he just had a bad day as this evening he seems more relXed :) so ill wait out for the perfect moment  it will be great...oh fathers day is coming soon...that might be the perfect time :) I think ive made a plan :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> OMG Jaime you are already 7 weeks!!!! Sheeshhhhh!

Eeeeeek!!!!!! Scan in 6 days!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hey girls... I miss you all so much! I have been working out like a mad woman since AF started so I can relieve some stress and frustrations. I can't believe I am at CD 4 already.

I need your opinions - Do you think I should take soy this cycle? I took it for the first time two cycles ago and had very intense (painful cramps) O. Last cycle I didn't take it and the cramps were much more manageable when I O'ed. I am debating whether taking soy would help give me a more ripe, juicy egg for a BFP. Two psychics said June is my month so I am really torn over this decision. Do I mess with fate or not?

I forked out $17 for Mucinex today... I need that EWCM this cycle!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Miss you, may!!!!! I dont kno much about soy.... hope someone has good insight!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime!!!! 7 weeks preggo already?????? I can't wait to see a picture of your first can in 6 days! So excited for you!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jaime!!!! 7 weeks preggo already?????? I can't wait to see a picture of your first can in 6 days! So excited for you!

Thanks....im sooooooooo nervous:wacko:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Jaime!!!! 7 weeks preggo already?????? I can't wait to see a picture of your first can in 6 days! So excited for you!
> 
> Thanks....im sooooooooo nervous:wacko:Click to expand...

No need to be nervous! Get ready to be happy and excited instead! :baby:


----------



## Sunny skies

Looks like my sister will be induced tomorrow so Sometime this weekend I should be an aunt. I'm super excited and happy for her but I'm a little sad that I won't become a mother this year. Everybody around me seems to be pregnant and it sucks that I never got even one second to be excited that I was pregnant and will never know that feeling as I will be worried that it will happen again. Sorry for the rant but I've been so busy and stressed at work and haven't been sleeping well all week. At least I'm off next week and can finally have some me time. 

Can't wait for the next BFB and scan photos. 

I'm on CD 16 today... If the pains I felt on CD 14 where ovulation pain, I should have ovulated CD14 or 15? Does that mean I should estimate to be 1 Day post O. AF is due on the 30th. I've been Bding every other day since CD 10 and last 2 days. I think I'll keep Bding the next few days in case I haven't O yet.


----------



## jf1414

Congrats auntie! I have my nephews christening this weekend and I am the godmama! Being an auntie is just the best! 

I BD'd yesterday morning before a postive on an OPK and then last night while it was positive, then when I came home from work tonight the OPK wasnt positive anymore and we BD'd. I will again tomorrow, skip a day and BD again but I was wondering the same thing... am I 1dpo tomorrow??

Joanna- retail therapy is the best. Whenever I am down I just go to Homegoods and walk around and I feel happy again!!! 

Jrow- Cancel Cancel! Dont be nervous you are going to be just fine:thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## Sunny skies

Congrats on being a Godmama, how exciting, hope the Christening goes well. Sounds like you've covered all your basis, maybe BD the next 2 days, sounds like your 1 day post O.

I'm starting to regret not using an OPKS this month, who knows if I'm even ovulating from the good side. I've been trying to take a relaxed approach, but I'm failing miserably.


----------



## threemakefive

Oh is in a much better mood said he was stressed appologized made me dinner and gave me a back rub :) All is well lol I think on already hormonal lol so ....oh touched my nipple and said its waxy..your preggo...I said ya think? He said yep u should test soon...lol so I am trying to hold him off a few days til I come up with a hood way to tell him...but morning sickness might tell him for.me...9dys in a row I have puked lol so gotta find good idea soon.........question for ya girls....with first scans how early did u.see hb? My son I was 7w and saw his but I wasn't sure if that's normal...I don't want to see Dr til I know.I.will see hb...


----------



## BeverleyLN

Oh dear baby brain but happy belated birthday krystina!! Hope you had a good one

MrsJ sorry AF turned up but the shopping and shrimp sound fantastic!

6 days Jaime!!!!!!!!!!!!

Emily I think your DH was having a bad day I start to panic sometimes and think we're not ready.... Looking forward to hearing his reaction I saw HB at 6+3

Happy BDing SMEPers!!


----------



## jrowenj

Jannette i would say your 1 dpo to be safe! Good bd schedule! Congrats on being an auntie today!!!!

Jf your bd schedule sounds perfect! 

Emily your hubby is going to be so excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

mrsjoannak said:


> Holy hell. Just got to chapter 9. My face is completely beet red. Why couldn't my first time had been like that. Now I feel like I just gave it away. :rofl:

So girls reading grey- what celebrity do you picture grey looking like? 

Lst night I decided he is Ryan gosling in my mind.


----------



## shellideaks

https://sookiestackhouse.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Ian-ian-somerhalder-17987587-485-523.jpg

:blush:


----------



## shellideaks

Helps that I already love him haha. But he makes a great dark/brooding character in Vampire Diaries and I think he'd be perfect for the role. Fit *******.

How dare it asterix out my word :growlmad:

B A S T A R D! :thumbup:


----------



## Bride2b

Janette and JF your BD schedules look fantastic! Well done girls!!! FX and yes I would BD like you both said to make sure. Positive opks indicated O about to happen within 48 hours & the egg can last 12-24 hours.

May I have used soy & got major O pains, there is a soy thread on here, I think its hit and miss. I used it 3 cycles last time then stopped and got a BFP. I used it twice this time trying and stopped as I am scared about cysts. I wonder if the fact I took it 3 cycles last time may have helped me get a BFP but I dont know?
If you are going to take it you had better take it today.

Jaime woop woop for scan in 6 days!!!! I love the cancel cancel advice!!! Of course your nervous but bean is fine I'm sure xxxx :hugs:

MrsJ loving your mantra!! That made me LOL!

Shelli - I think I'm in love with that hot b a s t a r d!!!!!! Cold shower for me I think!!!

Emily your OH has so guessed you are, when is fathers day? will you last that long? One of my friends I met in the 2nd tri loss got some m&ms printed saying "I'm Pregnant" and made a cake for her OH with them on top!

Jess that crap that hubby is away and you need seeing to! How frustrating!!

Amy how are you feeling?

Bev just the weekend to get through then its scan time!! woop woop!

AFM - I'm on CD16 (I think) we BD last night and OH knows we need to BD every day now, I think I am getting a peak tomorrow on cbfm as I had a light opk last night, will do one tonight. But usually get peaks either cd17 & 18 or Cd 18 & 19! So I am going to make sure we BD before during and after this time round....Ive missed my chances all the other cycles and never managed to get it spot on! PLEASE be my turn xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jessica28

OH will be back at 8 p.m and I am having lots of EWCM! Yipeeee! Definitely DTD tonight!


----------



## Bride2b

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: Jess!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Me too, I'm sat in working looking at topless pictures of him :rofl:

Have fun with all the BD'ing Gemma and Jess! It scarcely happens in my house these days. Honestly just can't be bothered and then when I do put out, OH is so excited to get some that he lasts all of a minute haha.


----------



## Bride2b

Sex & pregnancy didnt go too well together for me! I need to tell OH that he wont be getting it much longer so make the most of it!!!!


----------



## 28329

Gosh ladies, I've been away for so long. I'm so so sorry. Happy humping to the lovely ladies who are at it as we speak. I'm cd 6 today, going to get that smep train going tonight, it's been too long :haha:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - I think I am going with soy this cycle starting today CD 5-9. I am scared of cysts also so I skipped last month. My O definitely felt stronger and I need all the help I can get with my old dusty eggs. 

As for which actor will make a good Christian Grey... I would say William Levy, minus the accent. I'll post some pics when I get home.


----------



## Pattypea

Ladies I just wanted to say thank you so much for this thread!. This is how I found out about SMEPing and done it for the first time this cycle and guess what........I've just gone and got my :bfp: If I had not found this thread, well who knows? Thanks so much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hayaddie

Aww that is so awesome PattyPea!!! Congrats!


----------



## jrowenj

Aweome news, patty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 28329

Wow. Congratulations pattypea. That's fantastic! :happydance:


----------



## Pattypea

Thanks ladies. I'm a bit confused. :dohh: I used this evenings urine with a FR and the line is really strong. I should only be 10dpo. Is it possible to get such a strong line this early? Especially with diluted evening urine? My digi says 1-2 weeks preg? Another lady on a different thread said if I tested with FMU tmorrow it might say 2-3 weeks as urine will be more concentrated. I got my pos OPK 7th May. xx


----------



## jrowenj

Lucky thread is back in action!


----------



## Pattypea

jrowenj said:


> Lucky thread is back in action!

woooooooooooo hooooooooooooooo! Def a lucky thread! :dust: to everyone else TTC. xx


----------



## jrowenj

Amy and lisa:test:


----------



## Mom To 2

Hey ladies! Can I join this SMEP group? I have been reading on this and am sure dh and I are stopping bd too soon and that has been one of our problems. Another is very little if any CM. A few months ago I took Robitussin, but it did not help at all. This month I started EPO and Mucinex. I had the most cervical mucus I have had in months, I was jumping for joy, but still AF came right on time today. I use the digital smileys, and I;m very regular on when I get it, so was always bd every other day a few times before I'm expecting it and then that day. But now I'm thinking we are stopping too soon and should be a few times more....
Oh the science of it all!!! :haha:
Anyway I had dh read the SMEP plan and he's in so also going to do the EPO and mucinex again ...so praying we see those two lines again in June.


----------



## jrowenj

Hi mandy!!!!!!!


----------



## Pattypea

Mom To 2 said:


> Hey ladies! Can I join this SMEP group? I have been reading on this and am sure dh and I are stopping bd too soon and that has been one of our problems. Another is very little if any CM. A few months ago I took Robitussin, but it did not help at all. This month I started EPO and Mucinex. I had the most cervical mucus I have had in months, I was jumping for joy, but still AF came right on time today. I use the digital smileys, and I;m very regular on when I get it, so was always bd every other day a few times before I'm expecting it and then that day. But now I'm thinking we are stopping too soon and should be a few times more....
> Oh the science of it all!!! :haha:
> Anyway I had dh read the SMEP plan and he's in so also going to do the EPO and mucinex again ...so praying we see those two lines again in June.

Hi Mandy,
I tried SMEP after finding this thread after my MMC in Feb. I waited 7 weeks for AF to come and then started SMEP'ing that cycle. I had hardly any CM at all and really thought I wouldn't get pg without it. However, I have just got my BFP. I really believe it was down to us trying SMEP and BD on all the right days. Good luck to you. This is a great thread by the way and the ladies are all really helpful and friendly! x


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Patty! Great news! H&H 9 months!!

Girls, I have never had an UTI infection before but I think I might have one. This is gonna be a bit TMI. When I pee my lower back hurts on the left side. Near my kidney. It's really weird. It's been doing it all day. But I'm not doing the whole peeing all the time thing that I think usually happens with a UTI. So I don't know. I had this one time before the month right after I stopped my BCP - I went to the Dr. - I peed in a cup and nothing came back as showing something wrong. I figured out the next month that it was just me ovulating. :dohh: However, there is no way I am OVing right now so what in the world is this??!!


----------



## jrowenj

Isnt that a preg sx?!?!?????????


----------



## snowflakes120

I've never heard that before. Really though? I just looked up the symptoms on countdown to pregnancy and didn't see anything...

EDIT: I suppose this could could be it: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=65

Doesn't really have alot of people reporting it.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Congrats pattypea!


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> I've never heard that before. Really though? I just looked up the symptoms on countdown to pregnancy and didn't see anything...
> 
> EDIT: I suppose this could could be it: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=65
> 
> Doesn't really have alot of people reporting it.

Test! We are on a roll this month!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> I've never heard that before. Really though? I just looked up the symptoms on countdown to pregnancy and didn't see anything...
> 
> EDIT: I suppose this could could be it: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=65
> 
> Doesn't really have alot of people reporting it.

Ive seen threads on bnb in tww forum about it!!!!!! 
Also, i thought i had a uti the other day and i researched it and it said its very common in early pregnancy!!!! I dont want to get your hopes up though bc bfn are depressing enough but eeeeeeek!!!!!


----------



## abagailb14

Wondering if I can join your group? Just got AF after a 5 wk wait and excited to start charting and SMEPing again! Hubby's gonna be spending a lot of time in the office this month so I can get my sticky BFP:happydance:


----------



## mrsjoannak

https://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/?123=123


Bwahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## mrsjoannak

mrsjoannak said:


> https://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/?123=123
> 
> 
> Bwahahahaha :rofl:

And this one too 
https://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/2012/05/11/happy-mothers-day-slideshow/


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> https://awkwardfamilyphotos.com/?123=123
> 
> 
> Bwahahahaha :rofl:

Hahahahahahahahahah

U inspired me... look at this https://www.ivillage.com/awkward-pregnancy-photos/6-b-364755


----------



## abagailb14

Dang..hormones drive pregnant women to do some crazy things:)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Welcome all newbies!

Congrats, Patty!

I received my Fertileaid in the mail today! Yay!!! Making my hubby take it too and I hope it helps! Tonight I will be starting soy... keeping my FX!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Welcome all newbies!
> 
> Congrats, Patty!
> 
> I received my Fertileaid in the mail today! Yay!!! Making my hubby take it too and I hope it helps! Tonight I will be starting soy... keeping my FX!

:dust:


----------



## Mom To 2

Congrats Patty! Just seen your post about your BFP!!! First month SMEP, hope I will be that lucky. I will test next month a few weeks before our 11 yr anniversary, that a gift a BFP would be!

Snowflake, the lower back pain sounds promising! A week before I got my last BFP my lower back hurt horribly, ran down into my legs at times.


----------



## snowflakes120

Joanna - hahaha! I love that website. It makes me laugh!!

Jaime - Hmmm. Still waiting til Sunday. You just reminded me that I have yet to go into TWW this cycle so far. Going to venture that way now...

Welcome Abagail!

May - Sounds like you got a great plan in place!!

Thanks Mandy & welcome!!


----------



## Mom To 2

Oh and I just realized something cool, if I get pregnant within the next year I will be 38 when I have the baby.
My Grandma had my Uncle, her youngest, when she was 38.
My Mom had my youngest sister when she was 38.
It's a family tradition to have your last baby at 38. :happydance:
Funny thing is, mine will be the first time it was planned at such an
old age. :haha:


----------



## jf1414

Congrats on the BFP!!!!!!!


Unfortunately my Father in Law went into the hospital today so Hubby and I were unable to BD tonight. How could I expect him to BD when his father is not doing well. We BDd yesterday with a positive OPK and then today I have stretchy CM and didnt so I totally feel out. In the grand scheme of things , my Father in Laws health comes first. I just wish that we were able to stick to the plan , I really felt good about this month.


----------



## Bride2b

JF sorry about your father in law being poorly, these things are set to try us, I think your BD schedule has been great anyway. Maybe test the water and see what happens, just dont stress xx

Congrats Patty! wow you dont hang around girl!! Was it just smep you did differently?

Welcome Mandy & Abigail! Good luck to the both of you xx

MrsJ & Jaime WTF are those photos all about? :dohh:

Lisa I am hoping that is a sign.....when are you testing? If it doesnt hurt when you actually pee (as in burning) or need to keep going I doubt its a UTI....or it could be the milder symptoms before it goes full blown! I fucking hope its a symptom.

Amy you are very chilled in this tww!!!!!

Emily any progress with the hubs?

Wheres that little sex kitten gone or is she still under the duvet with Sean?

AFM - CD 17 and still high on CBFM! Reflexology today woop woop! Didnt BD last night which is ok seeing as I only got a high (thank god!) So sort of smepped this month (ish)! xx


----------



## Pattypea

Lisa- For the past week or so I have been having feelings of a UTI starting. It doesn't hurt when I pee but I just have feeling down there if that makes sense and need to pee all the time! I also had this with my last pregnancy so I do think it can be a symptom. Fingers crossed for you!
May- Sounds like you've got a great plan going this month. GL!
jf- Sorry to hear about your fil being poorly. Keep thinking positive!
Mandy- Maybe 38 is the luck number! Fingers crossed!
Bride- Yes it was just down to SMEP and being very lucky! I wasn't having any cm at all when I got my positive OPK so felt very doubtful about this month. Just goes to show that anything can happen. xx


----------



## jrowenj

Jf isorry to hear about ur FIL. I agree with the ladies ur bd schedule looks good so don't get yourself down

Mandy - well, 38 sounds lucky so I bet u will get that lucky bfp!!

Gemma - hahaha under the duvet with sean... I'm jealous of those two... Reflexology woo hoo! Get those eggs pumping!!!

Bev - almost time for ur scan!!!

Lisa - I am gonna be a pretzel this weekend bc I have everything crossed for ya!

Afm - pregnancy insomnia blows!! Why am I awake at 5:30am on a saturday
Our town is having a town wide garage sale so kev and I are gonna hit up some garage sales this weekend and hopefully find a good steal!!

Amy- :test:


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa I had uti Luke symptoms too!!! When you testing?? 

Well OH joked with his family that I was pregnant, his dad was picking on me and he kept telling him to stop bc I wa pregnant lol Then last night he said "if you are it is meant to be and I would be so excited....BUT I get to name it" :) so...now I'm sure I wont wait til fathers day lol I just want to hear a hb before I tell him lol I know its silly but...anywho all is well in my world :)

Who's the next tester?

Congrats patty, welcome newbies :) awesome thread here!!


----------



## Mom To 2

three, you are much, much better at keeping secrets than I am, no way I could hold off telling. How far along are you? 

Jamie, have fun garage selling! I love going, went yesterday morning even. There are so many baby things, hope you find some fun stuff.


----------



## snowflakes120

Girls, I am testing tomorrow. I really hope it is a BFP. They say things happen in 3's... I am now getting my hopes up with my raised temp today too. I also failed to mention that my boobs started hurting yesterday as well... The weird back thing has moved to my right side and is super dull. It is quite odd.

Emily - I can't believe you kept your mouth shut the whole time! And I'm happy that you had a UTI symptom too!

Jaime - Hope your getting some good deals!

Mandy - Go on with your lucky 38 self!!

Patty - I am so happy to hear that you had this weird feeling too. It's giving me hope. How are you feeling so far?

Gemma - I see you ended up getting it in last night. You go girl! Come on Peak day!

JF - I am so sorry about your FIL being ill. I hope he feels better soon. And don't worry about missing a day. Lots of girls BD every other day and get PG. I would try to get him today though!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG. Look what i just did. BFP cycle and this cycle are vaguely similar. I overlayed each cycle. Am I seeing things and making it up or do you guys see it too???

https://i47.tinypic.com/2cz7ekw.png


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! I'm back! Wowsers it's been a crazy week. 

Jamie not sleeping sucks! Is it youre uncomfortable or justbthinking too much?

Snow you chart does look very similar to your BFP chart. When are you testing.

Bride...let's just say I will be taking a break from sex....I've been walking funny the last 2 days, lol

Welcome new ladies!

Did someone else get a BFP??


----------



## Pattypea

Lisa- I didn't temp but by looking at your chart I can definitely see a very similar pattern :happydance:
I've still got that 'feeling' down there today. In fact I can notice it more today! I'm feeling ok. I've had a really sweet taste in the back of my throat for over a week. Don't know what that's all about! That's a great sign that your bb's are hurting too!! My nips have been feeling like they are on fire!

Krystina- I got my BFP last night!

xx


----------



## jf1414

Thanks ladies for all your well wishes. We are going to go spend the day with him in the hospital today. I just went through this with my Mother a couple of months ago so its so hard to watch them go through this. I got a hold of him this morning! I should probably BD again tomorrow right? or skip a day? Aghhh I just want a BFP so we could tell my FIL. 

I love this thread it is so nice to have people who can relate ! Thanks to all :dust:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Lisa hurry up and test already! 
Amy test!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Cd3 here. Yay. I just ordered 50 opks. Super duper. :happydance:

I can pee on something 50 times

Not to mention I still have 22 hpt's.


----------



## jrowenj

Guess who's bbs aren't sore and doesn't feel pregnant??? Ughhh


----------



## shellideaks

Jaime try not to worry, you're still pregnant! My boobs go from absolutely killing me to not hurting whatsoever all the time :hugs:


----------



## threemakefive

Mom To 2 said:


> three, you are much, much better at keeping secrets than I am, no way I could hold off telling. How far along are you?
> 
> Jamie, have fun garage selling! I love going, went yesterday morning even. There are so many baby things, hope you find some fun stuff.

lol Its hard but I want to make sure all is okay before I tell him so I will try to get into the dr on the 30th and then I will tell him lol

I am like 5 weeks or so :) 

Jaime I feel ya, I have been sick for days and the moment I feel better or my nips dont hurt I freak out and pinch them hahahahahahahah when is your sono?


----------



## jrowenj

Wednesday... im so scared theres gonna be no hb or a non developing baby again :cry:


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> Wednesday... im so scared theres gonna be no hb or a non developing baby again :cry:

I'm with ya girl, I think I am gunna do mine the weds after yours, my dr would see me now but I want to be at least 6w3d so I can hopefully see a hb at least :)

I have tried to find every way that this pregnancy is different than the mmc one...like I have had sickness (queezy or thrown up) the last like 9 days...with my mmc I only got sick 2 times....Also, I have had to poo more and been more gassy lol i know tmi but everything counts...I have been a bit less sleepy than last time which is great I only need an hour nap and not 4 hour nap...Also, I have had cramping all over, left and right side, whereas with mmc I only had pain on right side :)

Try going through all the symptoms and find how it is different than last time :) Also, I have just come to the conclusion that worrying will not help the situation. I look at it like, having a healthy baby is worth the risk of the pain I would feel if soemthing wasnt right, thats how I deal with it, bc there is a far better chance our babies will be perfect :)


----------



## mammaspath

<----------------- guess who still hasn't tested!!!!

bride - ya im totally chill.........i just sent my husband for a test......its late but i should be able to see something???

does anyone think its worth it?


----------



## mammaspath

congrats to the pea!!!! i love this freaking thread!!!

I did a bodouir photo shoot today.............um its hot!!!!
i think all women should get one!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Wednesday... im so scared theres gonna be no hb or a non developing baby again :cry:

prayers prayers prayers!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

having a hard time getting a good picture.......ill try another tomarrow when i test again

jrowe- u were right........i suppose we will call it even now!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







preggo2.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 17









preggo5.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 19


----------



## shellideaks

Another BFP :D Yay, congratulations Amy! This month has been fucking awesome for BFP's! :happydance:


----------



## Pattypea

Wow Amy congrats :happydance: Isn't it just the best feeling in the world when you see those lines? I can see your pink lines in your pics. How many dpo are you? Whoop Whoop! x

Oh edit! I've just seen you are due the same day as meeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

mammaspath said:


> having a hard time getting a good picture.......ill try another tomarrow when i test again
> 
> jrowe- u were right........i suppose we will call it even now!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

HOLY MOTHER FUCKING SHIT!!!!! ANOTHER BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY ARE ROLLING IN NOW!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats Amy xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bride2b

Emily I cant believe you never told him. I get why you are doing it though. And yes you are right, you have to believe this pregnancy is different. 

Jaime, your symptoms will wax and wain, but dont fret! Worrying will just make you miserable, think happy thoughts xx

AFM - well its CD 19 and still high on cbfm, so not sure if its not detected a peak or if I am yet to O. I will try an OPK later to see. I did one with smu yesterday and it was very light, didnt get chance again yesterday as I was out most of the day. We BD last night (but not fri) and we tried this morning- not very successful! So will go again tonight! Will see if the opks any darker! Gonna try and not stress as there is nothing I can do anyway! Just keep BD just in case!


----------



## Bride2b

Oh GOOD LUCK LISA!!!!!! Let this be ANOTHER bfp! xxxxx


----------



## jrowenj

Emily thanks for the encouragement. My sx feel pretty much the same as when I had my mmc. I remember my sx disappearing around 7 weeks and that's what has happened again so maybe that's why I'm stressing. I don't even have cm and I've been hearing all these pg chicks talk about their massive cm... Grrr


----------



## jrowenj

Amy, my looovveee!!! Yeaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!

This thread is on fire!!

Lisa is next!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Pattypea said:


> Wow Amy congrats :happydance: Isn't it just the best feeling in the world when you see those lines? I can see your pink lines in your pics. How many dpo are you? Whoop Whoop! x
> 
> Oh edit! I've just seen you are due the same day as meeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

u have no idea!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Amy, my looovveee!!! Yeaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> This thread is on fire!!
> 
> Lisa is next!!!

talk about pregnant insomnia.......i wasn't feelin to hot yesterday......i had a bodouir photoshoot and about passed out........totally just lost it after my zumba class........ate one bite of food and bout threw up......thats why i sent hubby out.......omg!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bride2b

Amy did you stick to smep? I wanna know all the details as I have forgotten, I believe you just chilled out? Yes? Gonna go back and read! Woop woop for sickness!!!!!!!!!!!xx


----------



## mammaspath

to be completely honest.........i bd'd everyday from my lmp......except one day.....which was May 4th.......my lmp was april 24th ending the 29th........i was gonna do ov tests, baby aspirin, fertilaid for med, yogi tea, temp......the works but i was so freaking busy that all i had time for was bd'ing......lol

so i can say my calendar wanted me to ovulate on the 12th but i felt really weird cramping around the 5th through the 8th........i know for a fact i wasn't ovluating the 12th......so idk.......im a loser and didnt track shit!!!

maybe that s the key for me????


----------



## mrsjoannak

mammaspath said:


> having a hard time getting a good picture.......ill try another tomarrow when i test again
> 
> jrowe- u were right........i suppose we will call it even now!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats! This thread is on fire! Amy I am so excited!!!!!!!!!

Where is Lisa?


----------



## mrsjoannak

I am dying over here. I need you to POAS. 

After Lisa gets her BFP fingers crossed- :yipee: who will be left?
ROLL CALL!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> I am dying over here. I need you to POAS.
> 
> After Lisa gets her BFP fingers crossed- :yipee: who will be left?
> ROLL CALL!!!!!!

Hmmmmm..... Krystina??


----------



## Bride2b

Amy I think its a case of you didnt stress about it and it happned! I think twice this weekI have said that this is often how it ends up happening!! I think you are one of the last remaining origional smep girls....snow I know you are & beauts if she ever lurks. I wasnt too far behind as I was stalking you girls from the beginning, so hopefully Lisa will get hers and the who knows?????

Oh by the way I said I was on CD19, but I'm actually CD18! Cant keep track!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> I am dying over here. I need you to POAS.
> 
> After Lisa gets her BFP fingers crossed- :yipee: who will be left?
> ROLL CALL!!!!!!
> 
> Hmmmmm..... Krystina??Click to expand...

So krystina is the only one that has not tested? 

Gemma is still waiting to o right? I don't understand charting. She is cd18.

Jaime did you see I bought 50 opks... Womp Womp. I am going to try to only pee on one a day.


----------



## Jessica28

Wow! This is one lucky thread this month! I hope I don't take too long! Seem to be getting more BDing in this cycle so I hope thats a good sign. Still don't think I have Oed though because I am so stressed out. 

Congrats Amy! So excited for you! 

Send me some baby dust!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Amy we bd everyday and didn't track anything either!!! WOOOOHOOOO I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!

LISA TEST TEST TEST...WHERE ARE U!?!??!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG! Congrats Amy! So happy for you!! Wonderful news! H & H 9 months to you!! 

OH girls. I hate to be the downer but BFN. Not really surprised - I guess I was grabbing at straws the past few days. I am thinking maybe that UTI feeling could be a cyst from the Clomid - I have to make an appt with Dr. H once AF starts for the Clomid check so I guess I'll see. Starting to wonder if my time will ever come. I can't believe it's been a year now. Making the appt Monday for Hubby to get tested and I'm going to bring up a HSG at my appt for me. Time to get aggressive. :(


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa your time will come...I know we all hate that quote but its true...how many dpo are you?? Ya I'd get oh checked out too just to be sure :) I'm so sorry you got bfn I know how it feels!!


----------



## mammaspath

Lisa - are you sure your out???!!! 13 dpo.......hmmm

thanks everyone.......trying to upload a new pic


----------



## mammaspath

how does this one look?
 



Attached Files:







preggo9.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa that sucks, yes the aggressive approach is the way forward. They have only just got your clomid right so hun, your time WILL come. Big hugs xxxxx

Yes Joanna I am CD18, I havent bothered to chart as I cant be arsed with it. I do feel a little in limbo as I think I am going to O soon and hope my cbfm works for me this month. I just hope this baby dust going around floats my way!!! I have less than 9 weeks until my wedding and really want a BFP so my father in laws speech that he wrote before he passed has some meaning as he wrote about our baby we were expecting.

Oh and I just brought '50 shades' and am going to start that on Thursday when I go to London, I have 2 hours on the train to kill, and 2 hours back so I should be able to read lots of it! I cant wait for some smut!!


----------



## Bride2b

mammaspath said:


> how does this one look?

I see it :happydance: hello little pink line!!! woop woop.

Dont forget we need some randomness in the BFP photo!


----------



## mammaspath

ya i tried taking it next to a six pack of coors light.......i couldn't get a good pic.......don't worry......it's coming when i test again tomarrow!! haha


----------



## mammaspath

Tuning in around you at this time and through my spirit guide i sense a lady who is trying so hard to conceive another child , i do pick up on disappointment around your quest to conceive gain but no matter what you have had to go through you will never give up and always think positively around it happening soon for you , my spirit guide shows me that you are a wonderful mother and to bring another child into your happy home would make you complete ,you are hoping that you will not have to wait to much longer to hear the news you are wishing upon and my spirit guide does show me your wait is almost over and a conception will take place for you within the month of April 2012 ,one your pregnancy is confirmed all will go to plan with no problems foreseen for you around your pregnancy or the birth ,you will give birth in January 2013 and your baby will be a baby boy ,he will weigh around 8lb in weight and all will be well ,you will be over the moon with his safe arrival and once again you will be the proud mummy ,my spirit guide is not showing me anymore children ahead for you Amy so this baby boy will complete your family ,good luck Amy ,sending you and your family my love and best wishes for the future ,take care .x


ALTHOUGH I COULDN'T GET PREGGO IN APRIL.....THERE WAS ONLY ONE DAY AFTER AF......SO IDK BUT IM DUE IN JANUARY!


----------



## Bride2b

mammaspath said:


> ya i tried taking it next to a six pack of coors light.......i couldn't get a good pic.......don't worry......it's coming when i test again tomarrow!! haha

hahahah!

I think Bev needs to come on here and change 7 to 9!!! woop woop!


----------



## Bride2b

actually its 10!!!


----------



## mammaspath

10!!! wahoo!!!! 7 left! right???


----------



## threemakefive

So I feel really good abt this pregnancy going great...I just hope I'm not too excited I've already started thinking of diapers and feeding and even names lol am I crazy???

Have I.mentioned I still haven't told a soul??? And that is why I bother all of u with my thoughts hahah


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - getting ready to O?! Sounds like you are super laid back!!! hopefully it does the trick!

Joanna - 50 OPK?! HOLY CANNOLI!

Lisa - BFN?!?! Nooooooo.... ughhhhhhhhhhhhh

Amy - a pic next to coors light hahahahahahahah!!!

Well, afm I am fucking symptomless over here and am so pissed off....


----------



## mrsjoannak

Everyone is gonna get knocked up and leave me here all alone :cry:

Yes Jaime I bought 50 opks and yes I am going to pee on every last one of them. This month we are "balls to the wall" according to mrj. His sex drive has shot up since he changed jobs. He claims he is no longer stressed out. He has been pouting this week because he wants it and I am bleeding to death and have advised him that he does not want any part of this- I promise. He doesn't seem to get it. 

Maybe this next month will be it.


----------



## 28329

Omg, huge congratulations Amy. Fantastic!! 
I really need to check on this thread more often...very fast moving. 
I had a scan of my womb and ovaries today. The woman wasn't very sensitive to my feelings or why I was there but said my lining and ovaries look good :happydance:
So we're going to smep a baby this cycle and this one WILL stick.


----------



## threemakefive

So Amy and Jaime....Want to be Bump Groupies!?!??! (since there is more than 2 of us and we will be obsessing about our bumps we should be groupies lol ) :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

OMG!!!! PATTY AMY CONGRATS!!!!!!!

Ladies do not fret everyone one here is getting a BFP we are on FIRE!!!!!

I can't believe it! Is it 10 BFPs??? I need to get the ipad off of DH and update! 

So I've realised DH is making the most of the time when its going to be just us he had me in the Tappanyaki with friends till 1am! I'm exhausted! MIL couldn't meet me so I'm not getting my laptop back till next week so no pics but I am gonna tackle the huuuge hassle of updating the first page with the iPad.

Have quite generous inlaws and they're buying the pram but I am torn between the Bebecar IP OP glamour in purple and pink with the sit up part and car seat to match or the Stokke in purple with the carrycot, car chair, winter kit, sheepskin and summer kit..... So confussed!!!!

Also went to the baby show at the NEC it was great!


----------



## 28329

Oh...the pram desision. One of the hardest! Hope you decide soon!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Girls I can't post pics so I'm posting links need opinions on a pram!!! I live in crappy england and have a car so drive everywhere what pram do you girls like best???

Basically one is traditional and one is modern and I of course have to have ALL accessories lol

https://www.bebecar.com/bebecar/uk/pushchairs/prive.php?cat=prive-glamour&id=ipop-evolution

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-stokke-xplory-purple/215166100/type-i

https://www.kiddisave.co.uk/store/product/12713/Stokke&reg;-Xplory&reg;-Winter-Kit-Purple-2012/

https://www.paulstride.co.uk/sun-protection/stokke-xplory-summer-kit-2010-pink-2133324-190485-.php


----------



## krystinab

BeverleyLN said:


> Girls I can't post pics so I'm posting links need opinions on a pram!!! I live in crappy england and have a car so drive everywhere what pram do you girls like best???
> 
> Basically one is traditional and one is modern and I of course have to have ALL accessories lol
> 
> 
> I like the first one best!


----------



## 28329

The first one is gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## threemakefive

First one seems like be good as baby grows but the last one is sooo cute :)


----------



## mammaspath

i agree with krystina..........number 1


----------



## jrowenj

Emily I'm in on bump groupies!!!

Bev WTF is a pram?!

Joanna glad dh is ready to gooooo!

Krystina are u testing soon?


----------



## jrowenj

Katy glad ur appt went well!


----------



## mammaspath

im in for bump buddies as well!!!!


----------



## krystinab

mammaspath said:


> im in for bump buddies as well!!!!

OMG Amy i just realized you are pregnant! Congratulations 

I plan on testing on 11 dpo....I'm only 4dpo now....booooo....I want to be a bumb buddy...lol I hope


----------



## snowflakes120

mrsjoannak said:


> Everyone is gonna get knocked up and leave me here all alone :cry:
> 
> Yes Jaime I bought 50 opks and yes I am going to pee on every last one of them. This month we are "balls to the wall" according to mrj. His sex drive has shot up since he changed jobs. He claims he is no longer stressed out. He has been pouting this week because he wants it and I am bleeding to death and have advised him that he does not want any part of this- I promise. He doesn't seem to get it.
> 
> Maybe this next month will be it.

Joanna - Don't worry it - I'll be the last one. You can count on that. I have been posting in 3 other threads since we started TTC and everyone else has gotten their BFP except for me.... I had to leave one a little bit ago because it just became too much for me to handle. I'll for sure be the last if it ever happens at all at this point. :coffee:


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa and joanna don't say that :cry:

Lisa, you're soooo close. Getting on these meds and regulating ur hormones you're gonna get ur bfp soon 

And joanna your cycles are a more regular length... You girls are so close xoxoxoxox


----------



## Hayaddie

Hola!! Bev I love the first and last one!! Soooo cute! I never realized a stroller/pram was sooo different over the pond! Lol don't worry ladies, no one is leaving anyone behind, we all started this together and we will stick together! :)
I can't believe this month has been so lucky! Congrats girlies!! 

Afm, I'm almost 16 weeks tomorrow and I litetally just feel like I need to lay off the French fries... My tummy goes from hard to flab throughout the day.. Is that normal?! I have an appointment Tuesday and then we schedule the gender scan 2 weeks later!! Holla holla! Lol!!

Jaime I literally might be more excited about your appointment this week than you! I am soooo ready for you to get some peace of mind and a little relaxation!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, haley!!!! I can't wait to relax and enjoy this bambino!!

Ahhhhhhhhh gender scan in 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa and Joanna - can I join in on the pity fest? I am a loser. I bet I will be the last to get a BFP, if I ever get pg! :cry:

Patty and Amy - congrats!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Bev - can you add me to your list please? Maybe it'll give me some baby dust!!! :blush:


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is gonna get knocked up and leave me here all alone :cry:
> 
> Yes Jaime I bought 50 opks and yes I am going to pee on every last one of them. This month we are "balls to the wall" according to mrj. His sex drive has shot up since he changed jobs. He claims he is no longer stressed out. He has been pouting this week because he wants it and I am bleeding to death and have advised him that he does not want any part of this- I promise. He doesn't seem to get it.
> 
> Maybe this next month will be it.
> 
> Joanna - Don't worry it - I'll be the last one. You can count on that. I have been posting in 3 other threads since we started TTC and everyone else has gotten their BFP except for me.... I had to leave one a little bit ago because it just became too much for me to handle. I'll for sure be the last if it ever happens at all at this point. :coffee:Click to expand...

Did you say you were going back to the doc? Maybe we can both get knocked up this next month. I am sorry about the other threads. I did the same thing. The good news is that we will not be the 
Last ones in this thread because 1 it is lucky and 2 so many ladies join us.


----------



## BeverleyLN

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Bev - can you add me to your list please? Maybe it'll give me some baby dust!!! :blush:

Oh gosh I'm so sorry! Didn't realise how long it had been since I added new names thought you were there :dohh:

Still undecided ladies! Will have to make the 4 hour round trip to see them both side by side 

Bambam, snow and Mrsj please don't fret!!!! It WILL happen!!!! You're perfect baby is in the making just need to get the right egg down the shoot x x x 

Jaime a pram is a stroller I think that's what you call it in the US and it's the hardest choice I've ever had to make!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks Bev, now I feel lucky this cycle. Lol!

I am in the dreadful period where I am waiting to O and it probably won't happen for another week or so, if I am lucky! BORING!


----------



## threemakefive

So....OH decided I needed to take a test last night....so I went in peed on the stick and took it straight to him for him to tell me what it said ;) he said...well no denying that, but if you hold it this way the lines not as dark...my reply "honey that super blue line going up and down...that's the one that says yes not that tiny little barely there line that ruNs side to side lol" so he smiles, kisses me and I ask just before we fell asleep if he was happy.. his reply I am VERY VERY HAPPY :) 

TODAY...I AM ON CLOUD 9 :)


----------



## 28329

Bam bam, I'm the same. Cd 9 today. Last cycle I ovulated late and had a shorter lp. So god knows what'll happen this time. The loss messed with my cycle big time so hope this one is 'normal'


----------



## 28329

threemakefive said:


> So....OH decided I needed to take a test last night....so I went in peed on the stick and took it straight to him for him to tell me what it said ;) he said...well no denying that, but if you hold it this way the lines not as dark...my reply "honey that super blue line going up and down...that's the one that says yes not that tiny little barely there line that ruNs side to side lol" so he smiles, kisses me and I ask just before we fell asleep if he was happy.. his reply I am VERY VERY HAPPY :)
> 
> TODAY...I AM ON CLOUD 9 :)

Aww, too cute.


----------



## jrowenj

Great to hear, emily : )


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

28329 said:


> Bam bam, I'm the same. Cd 9 today. Last cycle I ovulated late and had a shorter lp. So god knows what'll happen this time. The loss messed with my cycle big time so hope this one is 'normal'

I have had cycles as long as 47 days but I was lucky the past two months where they were 33 days. I am hoping that my body is regulating itself with all the supplements I am taking. Hope you get a more regular cycle this month!

Emily - I am so happy for you. Enjoy every moment of it!


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!

emily - so you caved??? im not good at keeping things from dh.....he called it before me......that's why i got attitude and sent him out at 10 pm to call his bluff.....hahaha.....i reallly wanted to surprise him......he says: isn't this enough of a surprise.......ya i suppose

im gonna have a hard time keeping this to myself for another 8 weeks......when is everyone spilling the beans??

girls with the wacky cycles - last month a had a 35day cyle........but after mc i had 28 and 29 days.......so maybe the extra long cycles are meaning something??? i hope so! the wait just sucks!

afm - slightly nauseas......feeling bloated, fucking tired as hell, stuffy, sore throat, and a headache......does this sound right? i just think i need stronger symptoms........im nervous
took another test this morning....its slightly darker.....not gonna lie......kinda freaking out!


----------



## Jessica28

Snowflakes - I don't think you have to worry about being the last one. I think I will be here long after ever one else gives birth and gets pregnant again. I don't think I am even going to O this cycle which was what I was always afraid of.

Congrats to all the ladies with new BFPs though!!!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies Happy Monday!

Hayddie I cannot believe you are about to be 16 weeks!! Thats soo awesome. When is your due date again?

Jamie I cant wait for your DR appointment. Is it this week?

Emily- sooo sweet I am glad DH is just as excited as you. Cloud 9 is a wonderful place to be!

Amy- I plan on holding out on telling anyone (even my mom) until I am 12 weeks. I told everyone at 7 last time and two weeks later I mc so now I am kinda of scared to spill the beans to quickly. But I think it really depends on what you and your husband want to do!!

Joanna, Lisa and Jessica- TTC does suck BUT we will all get those two little lines soon. Dont be negative ladies...breathe in positive energy and breathe out negativity!! 

AFM I am on sucky 5DPO my temp dropped this morning....I think its too early for an implantation dip....I am trying not to get myself to caught up in the psychic predictions but I really hope they are right!! Guess I have 7 more days to find out...felt crampy after sex which isnt usual for me unless AF is coming...dont know if that a sign or sex was too rough...please keep me in your prayers!


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina I am praying hard for ya!! Hope the psychics are right!!
My appt is wednesday morn at 10am!

May - don't feel down. Its gonna happen. I promise!!!

Amy - I told my parents bc if something did go wrong, I would want their support. I also told a select group of very close friends that I know would be a good support group if something happened but I do think this is my sticky bean! 

I was so sick all last night that I could barely sleep! Woke up feeling so nauseous this morning. Had 4 pieces of toast but halfway through, almost threw up! My bbs are ultra sore again 2


----------



## smythdm

Hi ladies!!

I'm Diana - I just had a miscarriage on 4/22 and AF just arrived today (which is a great, great thing). I've never strictly tried SMEP before - I've done OPKs and CBFM - but I've decided that I'd like to try SMEP this month :) Awesome to see so many success stories on here, I'm happy to join!


----------



## mammaspath

welcome smythdm - so sorry to hear about your loss........but in no time you'll be back in the game......this thread is unbelievably lucky!!!!! fyi i didn't follow smep to a t and some other didn't either.......we are just so in love with each other that we can't get off this thread!!!! lol happy to have you!

oh krystina!! - i really want the psychics to be right!!!! prayers

jrowe - seriously! almost 8 weeks!!! that spoiler just hides everything.....that was super quick!!


----------



## threemakefive

WELCOME Diana, to our lucky thread :) 

Thanks guys :) 
Krystina fingers crossed for ya..
Amy I didn't even want to tell oh yet lol I will wait til minimum of 12weeks before I tell anyone
Jaime so excited for ur appt

You girls with the crazy cyclws...mine were 33, 45 then SIXTYTHREE then the cycle after that here I Am:) hold strong girls maybe you'll get an awesome cycle after this one :)


----------



## mammaspath

is it getting dark enough??:wacko::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







preggo10.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hayaddie

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies Happy Monday!
> 
> Hayddie I cannot believe you are about to be 16 weeks!! Thats soo awesome. When is your due date again?
> 
> Jamie I cant wait for your DR appointment. Is it this week?
> 
> Emily- sooo sweet I am glad DH is just as excited as you. Cloud 9 is a wonderful place to be!
> 
> Amy- I plan on holding out on telling anyone (even my mom) until I am 12 weeks. I told everyone at 7 last time and two weeks later I mc so now I am kinda of scared to spill the beans to quickly. But I think it really depends on what you and your husband want to do!!
> 
> Joanna, Lisa and Jessica- TTC does suck BUT we will all get those two little lines soon. Dont be negative ladies...breathe in positive energy and breathe out negativity!!
> 
> AFM I am on sucky 5DPO my temp dropped this morning....I think its too early for an implantation dip....I am trying not to get myself to caught up in the psychic predictions but I really hope they are right!! Guess I have 7 more days to find out...felt crampy after sex which isnt usual for me unless AF is coming...dont know if that a sign or sex was too rough...please keep me in your prayers!

Yay! I am officially an avacodo! My actual due date is November 5th, but we will have a scheduled c section the last week of October since I had a c section with my daughter and I am too much of a wuss to try a vbac!

Emily I am sooooo happy that your hubby can now share in your excitement! When is your first appointment??

Krystina I would guess just from everything else I've heard about Sean.... The sex was probably TOOOO rough bahahahaha 

Amy I waited until 12 weeks to tell my family besides my sister and I only told a couple friends.. Our parents were really devastated with our MC and I was too scared to do that to them again so we just held off, I'm sure you'll find the perfect time to tell! P.S. my hubby was the worst! I'm not even sure how many people he told... He couldn't keep his mouth shut! Lol!


----------



## mammaspath

threemakefive said:


> WELCOME Diana, to our lucky thread :)
> 
> Thanks guys :)
> Krystina fingers crossed for ya..
> Amy I didn't even want to tell oh yet lol I will wait til minimum of 12weeks before I tell anyone
> Jaime so excited for ur appt
> 
> You girls with the crazy cyclws...mine were 33, 45 then SIXTYTHREE then the cycle after that here I Am:) hold strong girls maybe you'll get an awesome cycle after this one :)

i swear its something about those funky cycles.......like your body is almost telling you that your gonna get pregnant....


----------



## krystinab

mammaspath said:


> is it getting dark enough??:wacko::wacko:

That line looks great!! So you starting testing at 10 DPO? Maybe thats when I should start 

Hayddie I love avacados...LOL


----------



## Hayaddie

mammaspath said:


> is it getting dark enough??:wacko::wacko:

Yay!!! It'll keep getting darker and darker! How exciting!!

Same here Krystina! I just wanna eat some guacamole now!


----------



## smythdm

Thanks for the welcome!! Mammaspath - my HPTs didn't get as dark as the control line for about a week after I first tested. I think yours looks great!! Will you be able to go in and get a blood test done? 

And oddly - I guess I do belong here...I made a huge tomato/avocado/corn/black bean salad for dinner last night. The avocados were my favorite part, clearly!!


----------



## smythdm

Also....if you guys didn't follow SMEP to the letter - tell me what you DID do :)


----------



## jrowenj

HI :wave: diana!!! Welcome and sorry for you loss :hugs:

I didn't follow smep the cycle I got my BFP because I ovulated earlier than expected!!!

Amy - That line looks GREAT!!!!!

Haley - mmmmm im gonna eat your baby... i love avocados!


----------



## Hayaddie

Bahahahaha I almost said is it weird I just wanna eat my baby!!? Bahahaha


----------



## 28329

Hi diana and welcome. I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina... I say test at 10 dpo!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Krystina... I say test at 10 dpo!

You would...LOL not sure if its a symptom BUT I feel like someone is tugging on my ovaries...


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Krystina... I say test at 10 dpo!
> 
> You would...LOL not sure if its a symptom BUT I feel like someone is tugging on my ovaries...Click to expand...

That someone is your unborn baby


----------



## threemakefive

HAHAHAHAHAHAH "That someone is your unborn baby" hahahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Sunny skies

Congratulations Patty and Amy, that's amazing news. This month is truly turning out to be very lucky. I would be on cloud 9 to if I could join all you pregnant lasies. 

Emily, I can't believe you waited this long to tell your hubby.

Jamie, yah for scan day coming soon.

To all the rest of us, don't worry, we'll get our BFP soon. Lots of us ate in the TWW. Let the sx spotting begin....I have noticed my nipples have been extra sensitive but not waxy (lol) I'm sure it's just in my head. Sending baby dust to us all.

This has been such a busy weekend for me. I finally became an aunt on Saturday. My nephew is so beautiful, I couldn't help but sob when I saw him. I am so happy for my sister but I can't lie that as I held him, all I could think is why did my baby have to leave me and when will I get to experience motherhood. It truly was bitter sweet. I am going to love being an aunt.

Tonight, going out for dinner with friends to celebrate my birthday as yesterday I was at a confirmation. I should be about 5 days post O, I know everyone will want to buy me drinks, do you girl's think I should pass, just in case?


----------



## jrowenj

Sunny skies said:


> Congratulations Patty and Amy, that's amazing news. This month is truly turning out to be very lucky. I would be on cloud 9 to if I could join all you pregnant lasies.
> 
> Emily, I can't believe you waited this long to tell your hubby.
> 
> Jamie, yah for scan day coming soon.
> 
> To all the rest of us, don't worry, we'll get our BFP soon. Lots of us ate in the TWW. Let the sx spotting begin....I have noticed my nipples have been extra sensitive but not waxy (lol) I'm sure it's just in my head. Sending baby dust to us all.
> 
> This has been such a busy weekend for me. I finally became an aunt on Saturday. My nephew is so beautiful, I couldn't help but sob when I saw him. I am so happy for my sister but I can't lie that as I held him, all I could think is why did my baby have to leave me and when will I get to experience motherhood. It truly was bitter sweet. I am going to love being an aunt.
> 
> Tonight, going out for dinner with friends to celebrate my birthday as yesterday I was at a confirmation. I should be about 5 days post O, I know everyone will want to buy me drinks, do you girl's think I should pass, just in case?

Congrats on your nephew... I totally understand about the bittersweetness of it all... Just think of how incredibly special it is going to be when you hold your own baby bc of how much you truly desired it :flower:

Happy Birthday! I don't think having a drink or two will do any harm.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Welcome Diana! Sorry for your loss and hope SMEP is successful for you.. I ended up BDing everyday from CD9 to CD13 as I OVed early too Goodluck Hun! 

Diana and Sunny will add your names to the list later on.

On my way back from my 20 week scan everything was perfect! She was very wriggly! And defo a girl lol will post pics soon!!!! Hopefully tomorrow

Emily happy that DH was VERY HAPPY!

Amy defo darker!!!

Jaime yay for MS and sore bbs!!! 

:dust: to my tww and waiting to OV smepers x x x


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls!

Krystina - Good Sx!

Sunny - Congrats Auntie!

Amy - Defo darker!

Jaime - Hooray for US this week. It has gone by so fast already! Your gonna be fine I just know it! 

Welcome smythdm!

Bev - Hooray for wiggly girl scan!

Hayley - Mmm. Avacado!

Jess - I think you're gonna OV soon! 

Joanna - Lets do this damn thing!

AFM, Hubby has his appt 6/15!! Excited but kinda bummed it's so far away! At least it will be after I OV so it won't cause a problem with him abstaining for the SA.


----------



## jrowenj

Lsa thats great!!! And now u can sip cocktails on vacay!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Lsa thats great!!! And now u can sip cocktails on vacay!

I can't wait to be drunk as fuck!


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahahahah!!!!


----------



## 28329

Sunny, congrats on the nephew. Totaly understand the bitter sweet feelings. It's your turn soon. Just some people have to work harder for what they want. 
Jamie, great news on having a scan this week :happydance: 
Snowflake, great news on DH's appointment. I'm trying to get my DF to start the ball rolling on some tests his end. I have tests coming out of my ears at the moment and I think now is the time for him to have some too. I hope it brings you great news! 
As for little old me I'm cd 9 today. Stopped spotting yesterday and gone straight to ewcm today! And I have more than usual. We're not using opk's this cycle so I'm going to start daily bd today. I hope this cycle is our final try. This seems to be taking forever and a lot of people I talk to on bnb are either preggy or days away from giving birth. It's killing me. 10 months isn't a long time but it feels so much longer.


----------



## Bride2b

Ok lets see what I remember!! fuck you girls can talk!!!!

Amy awesome lines!!! woop woop woop!!!

Emily so pleased your OH is excited and your both on :cloud9:

Jaime - not long now hun xxx glad you feel like shit!

Krystina - 5 dpo after your major shag fest!! FX its your month like the psychics said!

Haley WOW 16 weeks!!!

Welcome Diana! Sorry for your loss, but hope this thread proves lucky for you too!

Lisa getting shit faced sounds awesome right now!!

Sunny - happy birthday & a few drink will not hurt as its not like it can be passed on YET if you are knocked up!

Jess keep your chin up, you will get there hun, its just taking a few of us that little bit longer....although most the origionals have now got their BFP so its us soon xx

Bev - love the prams, both are really cool. I love the accessories for the second one, its really quite cool!

AFM - CD19 still high? wtf????? why is it still high? Bull shit....I think I will reset cbfm next month as I think its fucked!!! I havent done opks consistently. Just did one and its negative! so I might have already O'd or its gone negative as the surge as just passed....who the fuck knows? Gonna shag for good measure tonight!:thumbup:


----------



## jf1414

Hahahahah Jamie!! Cannot wait for you appt Wed so you can see your little bean!!

Bev- Thats fantastic!

Emily- Yay for Hubby now knowing and being so excited! Awesome stuff :)

Joanna, Lisa, Jessica, Bam- CANCEL CANCEL!!!! 

mamaspath- Love that line!

Theres so many more people that I am forgetting! I am crap at remembering past posts lol

AFM I thiiiiiiiink I am officially in the TWW. Bride2b I am going to BD one last time tomorrow night just for good measure as well! I hope this is our month!! I have sore bbs today but I usually always do around this time so I guess I cant look too much into it. Esp since it is probably wayyy to early to feel any symptoms yet anyway. 

Who else is in the TWW wait with me? 

:dust: to all!!


----------



## smythdm

Hey - since most of you guys are in the US - what are your thoughts on seeing the movie "What to Expect When You're Expecting"? I'm on the fence, I want to see it - but not sure if it will upset me (since, I'm SUPPOSED to be expecting now, but I'm not :()


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa, so glad hubby got an appt :)

Thanks for all the congrats guys, Im so glad I have people to share it with who understand :) 

So excited for all you in tww :) Who is our next tester?


----------



## Hayaddie

smythdm said:


> Hey - since most of you guys are in the US - what are your thoughts on seeing the movie "What to Expect When You're Expecting"? I'm on the fence, I want to see it - but not sure if it will upset me (since, I'm SUPPOSED to be expecting now, but I'm not :()

I had a friend who saw it this weekend she she said it is totally worth seeing, but that one of the girls ahs a MC.... so i guess it all depends on if you can handle that part of it....


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Holy shit, ladies. 

I've been MIA for quite a while, but I also am lurking. Just wanted to drop in and say HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! It's been a long time but omg, CONGRATS to those who have SMEP'd up a baby!!! :happydance:

So now I'm 18 weeks and 5 days! I found out last Friday, on the 18th, that my hubby and I are expecting our second boy! He is absolutely healthy and beautiful. He stretched his fingers and nuzzled inside of me. I was in complete awe. I am so in love, ladies. God, I'm so emotional. Almost halfway there!

I miss you, girls. I truly wish you all the best in your TTC or pregnancy or WTT journey. I'll still be lurking, so no talking about me behind my back. ;)


----------



## mrsjoannak

jf1414 said:


> Hahahahah Jamie!! Cannot wait for you appt Wed so you can see your little bean!!
> 
> Bev- Thats fantastic!
> 
> Emily- Yay for Hubby now knowing and being so excited! Awesome stuff :)
> 
> Joanna, Lisa, Jessica, Bam- CANCEL CANCEL!!!!
> 
> mamaspath- Love that line!
> 
> Theres so many more people that I am forgetting! I am crap at remembering past posts lol
> 
> AFM I thiiiiiiiink I am officially in the TWW. Bride2b I am going to BD one last time tomorrow night just for good measure as well! I hope this is our month!! I have sore bbs today but I usually always do around this time so I guess I cant look too much into it. Esp since it is probably wayyy to early to feel any symptoms yet anyway.
> 
> Who else is in the TWW wait with me?
> 
> :dust: to all!!




Cancel? I am lost


----------



## Lovebotlass17

She means to "cancel" the negative thoughts you find yourself thinking. :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hshahahahahaha man, lovebot you really must be stalking if you knew cancel!


----------



## Jessica28

My opk seems to be getting darker so i don't feel as nervous now so its easier for me to cancel out those negative thoughts!


----------



## jrowenj

When do u think u will ov?!


----------



## Jessica28

Ugh...I wish I knew. Last cycle it was day 14 but of course I had to be super stressed this cycle and I guess its delayed! It looks like it could be positive tomorrow for sure..which I am hoping of course. Tired of waiting now! Well at least I will know why Af doesn't show up on June 1st.


----------



## jrowenj

Hows ur bd sched?!


----------



## Jessica28

Good but not great? Every 2 or 3 days....


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hey Lovebot!!! So happy to hear you're getting SMEP boy!! So far we have 2 girls and 1 boy on the way!!

Jess try BDing every other day now if possible fingers crossed hun!!


----------



## smythdm

Hayaddie said:


> smythdm said:
> 
> 
> Hey - since most of you guys are in the US - what are your thoughts on seeing the movie "What to Expect When You're Expecting"? I'm on the fence, I want to see it - but not sure if it will upset me (since, I'm SUPPOSED to be expecting now, but I'm not :()
> 
> I had a friend who saw it this weekend she she said it is totally worth seeing, but that one of the girls ahs a MC.... so i guess it all depends on if you can handle that part of it....Click to expand...


OH good to know, thanks!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

bwahahahahaha cancel.

LISA I AM WITH YOU. LETS DO THIS.


----------



## krystinab

I'm so bored I'm watching American ninja warrior....someone say something!!


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls .........checking in......
botlass - so good to have you checking in!!
lisa mrsj jess krystina............im ur biggest cheerleader!!! go baby go!!!

im not gna hang out too long..........mr grey is calling my name
my doctor appt is thursday.........im a bit crampy on my right side???? so nervous!!!


----------



## mammaspath

i was just laughing

remember when i posted my temp..........my one temp!!!!! oh dear im on the crazy train for sure!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hey girls, I just added some of you on Facebook. I was only able to find a few of you there through Amy's FB page. Please let me know if I have missed anyone who wants to be friends with me. :blush:


----------



## mammaspath

so anyone on my fb........if you guys wanna checkout a hot boudior session........go to my likes page and in 2011 there is a joleneboudior page.......im the first MrsA on the top section.........it made me feel beautiful ......... everygirl needs a session like this!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

mammaspath said:


> so anyone on my fb........if you guys wanna checkout a hot boudior session........go to my likes page and in 2011 there is a joleneboudior page.......im the first MrsA on the top section.........it made me feel beautiful ......... everygirl needs a session like this!

Beautiful and classy pics!


----------



## Hayaddie

Add me!! Haley Jowett... I think my pic is from my wedding!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hayaddie said:


> Add me!! Haley Jowett... I think my pic is from my wedding!

Yay! Another friend! :flower: I just added you.


----------



## Jessica28

Haley - I just added you too!
Mine is Jessica Rae Hardy.....

May and everyone else - whats yours?!


----------



## jrowenj

awwww I love seeing all of you on facebook... we sure do have an attractive group here on SMEP!

Amy - awesome pics!!! My wedding photographer did a boudior session the morning of my wedding! How much fun???

Jessica - hoping you get that dark opk today!!!!!

May - ughhh the boring pre O limbo...................................................................

krystina - i started watching the ninja show last night too because I was SOO damn bored and there was nothing on tv! Any new sx to spot???????????


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Haley - I just added you too!
> Mine is Jessica Rae Hardy.....
> 
> May and everyone else - whats yours?!

I can't find you on facebook :dohh:

maybe you can add me Jaime Rowe


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jess - I can't find you either. Look for me on Jaime's page!


----------



## Jessica28

Found you, Jaime! 

Second line still not dark as the control. Tested with fmu though so I am waiting until lunchtime now to test again. The more I think about it the more stressed out I am!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Found you, Jaime!
> 
> Second line still not dark as the control. Tested with fmu though so I am waiting until lunchtime now to test again. The more I think about it the more stressed out I am!

try not to think about it! Just BD BD BD BD!


----------



## Jessica28

Really need to update my facebook pictures! Some are just plain horrible!


----------



## Jessica28

May - I think I found you on facebook too!


----------



## Jessica28

We Bded last night! Poor OH....I feel bad sometimes. He hasn't had a day off since April 20th....and he's working 14 hour days! He told me a couple of days ago that he was starting to get tired...He works with aquaculture but on his days off he works on our local ferry or lobster fishes with Dad!

Gosh, You guys live in all these exciting places and here I am in Newfoundland! lol


----------



## mrsjoannak

mammaspath said:


> so anyone on my fb........if you guys wanna checkout a hot boudior session........go to my likes page and in 2011 there is a joleneboudior page.......im the first MrsA on the top section.........it made me feel beautiful ......... everygirl needs a session like this!

 I love them Amy! From pics to baby bump pics...


----------



## jrowenj

I dont wannaaaaa work todayyyyyyyy


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> I dont wannaaaaa work todayyyyyyyy

Girl me either...I am so cranky today and just want to go home a curl up in my bed...

My name on face book is Emmanuelle Bryant...same pik as on here :)


----------



## jrowenj

Meee 2... its rainy and dark and i wanna cuddle


----------



## Hayaddie

We've got some hot mamas on here!! I love the boudior pics!!


----------



## Jessica28

I agree. 

Amy - Those pictures are amazing!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> Found you, Jaime!
> 
> Second line still not dark as the control. Tested with fmu though so I am waiting until lunchtime now to test again. The more I think about it the more stressed out I am!
> 
> try not to think about it! Just BD BD BD BD!Click to expand...

agreed!just do it!:haha:


----------



## mammaspath

Krystina can u freaking test yet!!!!!????!!
i don't wanna work today either........got up at 530am and im ready for a nap!


----------



## Jessica28

I used an OPK at lunch time and I couldn't stay long enough to see if it was darker or anything because my Mom was waiting for me. Anxious to see if there is any difference after school. As soon as I dipped it, I could see the second line forming. I am hoping thats a good sign that I will O soon!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!!

Jess - I suggest you stop stressing and just have sex...I think a good orgasm will cheer you up!!

Amy- I need to check out your pictures! I dont doubt they are beautiful!

Hayaddie- Hows the avacado doing today??

Beverly- did you order the stroller? if so, which one?

Lisa/Gemma- where are you???

Love- Hola! Congrats on the baby boy!!

AFM so I just feel off, tired and hungry...I think its becasue the weather is so ugly...When I put my temp in this morning FF changed my O date to CD15 which makes me 5DPO. But when I changed the tuning from Research to Advanced it went back to 6DPO...it makes me worried becasue if I am only 5DPO that means I didnt BD on O day :dohh: I dunno...either way I will test this weekend...probably Sunday. I really dont want to see a BFN....trying to stay positive!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

I deleted my facebook aaages ago! It was getting so addictive... Quite excited SIL has a fashion charity show on tomorrow so staying at a friends so we can go through together.... Pics on thursday girls I promise!!


----------



## shellideaks

Jessica, Haley, May & Krystina I just added you all on FB :)


----------



## Bride2b

Hey Lovebotlass - congrats on being team blue, I've wondered how you were doing....18 weeks! wowza!!

Jess looks like you are about to O, so you better get your man into bed!!! 

Krystina - is your name actually Krystina then?

Amy good luck for thursday hun, I'm sure all will be fine, gonna check out your pics later after the gym. I booked one last year but chickened out as I found out it was a male photographer and didnt really feel comfy parading around in next to nothing with another man :blush:

Jaime, not long now till your appoitnment - how are you feeling about it all?

I will go and accept friend requests in a bit. I have been so busy lately its untrue! I just havent had time to sit and get on the lap top. I will tomorrow though as Weds night I am in by myself and dont really do much...its my laptop night! So anyway its CD20 and still high. I think cbfm hasnt picked up my peak as when I started with it I used soy so I dont think its detecting it. I have my blood tests tomorrow to find out if anything is going on with me there....I know there is something as a 7lp is crazy! 
I've gotta dash as I am off to the gym xx

ps sorry if I forgot ya. MrsJ how you doing? Af stopped? Lisa? Emily - any ms yet?
xx


----------



## mrsjoannak

Bride2b said:


> Hey Lovebotlass - congrats on being team blue, I've wondered how you were doing....18 weeks! wowza!!
> 
> Jess looks like you are about to O, so you better get your man into bed!!!
> 
> Krystina - is your name actually Krystina then?
> 
> Amy good luck for thursday hun, I'm sure all will be fine, gonna check out your pics later after the gym. I booked one last year but chickened out as I found out it was a male photographer and didnt really feel comfy parading around in next to nothing with another man :blush:
> 
> Jaime, not long now till your appoitnment - how are you feeling about it all?
> 
> I will go and accept friend requests in a bit. I have been so busy lately its untrue! I just havent had time to sit and get on the lap top. I will tomorrow though as Weds night I am in by myself and dont really do much...its my laptop night! So anyway its CD20 and still high. I think cbfm hasnt picked up my peak as when I started with it I used soy so I dont think its detecting it. I have my blood tests tomorrow to find out if anything is going on with me there....I know there is something as a 7lp is crazy!
> I've gotta dash as I am off to the gym xx
> 
> ps sorry if I forgot ya. MrsJ how you doing? Af stopped? Lisa? Emily - any ms yet?
> xx

AF is slowing down. I think I will be done tomorrow. I think I am cd6 so we may actually go ahead and start smep on cd8 and START WITH OPKS on cd10 even though I have an average 37 day cycle now...and I ought 50 opks... Mrj has been cranky because I would not put out. I am super pumped that this new job is less stressful and so his drive has shot up. I am down for sex if AF is lite...however this time it was no where closes to being lite... And he did not care. I still refused and so he has been C R A N K Y. 

fingers crossed this next cycle will be the one...


----------



## krystinab

Bride2b said:


> Hey Lovebotlass - congrats on being team blue, I've wondered how you were doing....18 weeks! wowza!!
> 
> Jess looks like you are about to O, so you better get your man into bed!!!
> 
> Krystina - is your name actually Krystina then?
> 
> Amy good luck for thursday hun, I'm sure all will be fine, gonna check out your pics later after the gym. I booked one last year but chickened out as I found out it was a male photographer and didnt really feel comfy parading around in next to nothing with another man :blush:
> 
> Jaime, not long now till your appoitnment - how are you feeling about it all?
> 
> I will go and accept friend requests in a bit. I have been so busy lately its untrue! I just havent had time to sit and get on the lap top. I will tomorrow though as Weds night I am in by myself and dont really do much...its my laptop night! So anyway its CD20 and still high. I think cbfm hasnt picked up my peak as when I started with it I used soy so I dont think its detecting it. I have my blood tests tomorrow to find out if anything is going on with me there....I know there is something as a 7lp is crazy!
> I've gotta dash as I am off to the gym xx
> 
> ps sorry if I forgot ya. MrsJ how you doing? Af stopped? Lisa? Emily - any ms yet?
> xx

Yes my first name is Krystina. My mom wasnt sure if she was going to have any other kids so she gave me the longest name possible. Krystina Raychelle Emmanuelle Bryant...LOL


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry for the absence ladies. I'm still lurking behind the scenes and reading what y'all are writing. Don't really have much to say just in that shitty stage where I've stopped the Progesterone and I'm just waiting on AF to come and visit. Just really hoping that she comes before the 5 days like last cycle.

Our AC broke Sunday - we are finally getting it repaired. I haven't slept well the past 2 nights because it's been like 80 degrees in the house!! Unbearable!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hopefully going to see the prams next week there's only 1 shop in the UK that has the Bebecar in that colour


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, looks like we're both about 5 -6 days post O. This month I'm going to wait until at least day AF is due to test, as I was so disappointed last month. I hope I can hold off.

I've been BDing every day since CD 14, I'm exhausted but, I hope it pays off in the end. Finally relaxing after a long busy weekend. Weather has been amazing and I'm off this week so I guess I can't complain.


----------



## Bride2b

MrsJ my OH finally has a less stressful job so its a relief that he is also on the TTC train with me rather than his head being else where - sounds just like yours. Lets hope MrJ can do the business. My OH couldnt sustain 3 nights in a row - that pissed me off!!!


----------



## Jessica28

So, My OPK from this afternoon was close....again not as dark as the control but its been the darkest yet! Now, I just have to convince OH to dtd again tonight. Poor guy is worn out from work and then he comes home and dtd!


----------



## Jessica28

Ladies - Cross your fingers that OH is not too tired for some lovin' tonight! I just know I am close to O! I might upload a pic later!


----------



## Hayaddie

Jessica tonight sounds like the perfect BD night because you will probably O sooooooon!! :) have fun!


----------



## threemakefive

Bride2b said:


> Hey Lovebotlass - congrats on being team blue, I've wondered how you were doing....18 weeks! wowza!!
> 
> Jess looks like you are about to O, so you better get your man into bed!!!
> 
> Krystina - is your name actually Krystina then?
> 
> Amy good luck for thursday hun, I'm sure all will be fine, gonna check out your pics later after the gym. I booked one last year but chickened out as I found out it was a male photographer and didnt really feel comfy parading around in next to nothing with another man :blush:
> 
> Jaime, not long now till your appoitnment - how are you feeling about it all?
> 
> I will go and accept friend requests in a bit. I have been so busy lately its untrue! I just havent had time to sit and get on the lap top. I will tomorrow though as Weds night I am in by myself and dont really do much...its my laptop night! So anyway its CD20 and still high. I think cbfm hasnt picked up my peak as when I started with it I used soy so I dont think its detecting it. I have my blood tests tomorrow to find out if anything is going on with me there....I know there is something as a 7lp is crazy!
> I've gotta dash as I am off to the gym xx
> 
> ps sorry if I forgot ya. MrsJ how you doing? Af stopped? Lisa? Emily - any ms yet?
> xx

Hey bride, hope you are doing well :) Glad you will get some blood work done....Oh that dreaded by most, wanted by previous mc'ers MORNING SICKNESS...well lets see Id say about 8 days before my positive I puked everyday...and everyday up til yesterday I puked at least once...NASEOUS EVERYDAY, its weird tho, its more after I eat than it is from not eating lol but I must say everytime I feel sick I cant help but smile bc that means my progesterone must be where it should be as with mmc I didnt feel sick but twice and that was before i tested, and my prog was low (tried supplements they didnt help bc the baby was genetically not ok--thats what dr said) so I am soooo glad to feel sick although my tatas dont hurt as much as I expected so that worries me lol but yes MS is absolutely wonderful :sick:


----------



## krystinab

Goodness ladies I am so happy the day is almost over (on the east coast anyway) I am ready to go home, work out and go to sleep. We got the insanity work out...its really for after I have a baby but I figure I will give it a whirl before I get that BFP (this weekend- hopefully)

Sunny I feel you on waiting until AF is due. She's due for me on the 30th. I generally dont test (spent months on an emotional rollercoaster from 100's of BFN), but this month I am feeling extra positive. Sunday will be 12 DPO....

Bev nice! I cant wait til we are all buying strollers!!

Snow- Sorry you dont have AC, even sorrier that AF is on the way...But its ok I feel like the 3rd round of clomid will be the charm. Did your progesterone level increase with the upped dosage??

Jess- some good sex should make DH go right to sleep. Maybe you can make him a nice dinner or a bubble bath or something...FX you catch that egg!!

Bride- yea I can never get 3 nights in a row...always get 2 then 1 off that shit pisses me off!


----------



## Hayaddie

Three you need a ticker so I can keep track of you!! :)


----------



## jrowenj

15 hours until my scan!!!!!!! eeeeeekkkk

feeling very good about it!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> 15 hours until my scan!!!!!!! eeeeeekkkk
> 
> feeling very good about it!!!!!

Me too!! I hope you get to hear the hb!! I know sometimes they do the internal sonogram when your early....but hopefully they pull out that doppler!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 15 hours until my scan!!!!!!! eeeeeekkkk
> 
> feeling very good about it!!!!!
> 
> Me too!! I hope you get to hear the hb!! I know sometimes they do the internal sonogram when your early....but hopefully they pull out that doppler!Click to expand...

Last time, they did an internal... so, I hope they do this time bc I need to hear the hb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Krystina - you're constantly on my mind!!! I hope the psychics are right!


----------



## Sunny skies

Jamie, Good luck with the scan tomorrow, I'm sure your little bean is doing great. I'll be sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, Jannette! 

You're 6dpo??? How is the TWW treating you???


----------



## Sunny skies

I hate the TWW, fortunately I've been busy so I haven't thought much about it. My nipples were super sensitive for the last few days, but no other sx so far. My hubby keeps telling me how great my boobs look lately, but I don't think it has anything to do with it. He's just been extra nice lately .... Must be all the sex he's been getting lately ...Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Jessica28

omg Jaime...didn't realize your scan was so soon! I knew it was coming up but the days have just went by so fast, its crazy! 

Can't wait to hear all about it tomorrow! I am so excited for you!!

I am waiting for OH to get out of the shower so we can dtd!


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime your scan will go great!!!

Haley I will get a ticker after I see Dr tomorrow :) hopefully get a scan.... even if too early for hb just to see baby lol 

Krystina when do u test?


----------



## jf1414

Krystina I am due for AF on the 31st so we are pretty much on the same schedule! 

I thought I felt verrrryyy light dull cramps before, but I think its all in my head!!!!

Absolutely no symptoms besides swollen bbs that arent even that sore. They are always sore during the TWW. AHHH I despise the TWW I wish there was some sort of clear cut symptom!:growlmad:

Jamie good luck with your scan tomorrow!!!! Sending lots of positivity your way!


----------



## Mom To 2

Good Luck with you scan tomorrow Jaime!!!

Love seeing all the BFP on this thread! It's a lucky one for sure! I'm waiting to ovulate next week and just feel like time is wasting, I hate this stage, almost as much as the 2WW.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - Sorry I've been MIA and really just lurking but I wanted to stop by and wish you all the best tomorrow at your scan! I am sure it'll go great! Can't wait to hear all about it tomorrow!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 15 hours until my scan!!!!!!! eeeeeekkkk
> 
> feeling very good about it!!!!!
> 
> Me too!! I hope you get to hear the hb!! I know sometimes they do the internal sonogram when your early....but hopefully they pull out that doppler!Click to expand...
> 
> Last time, they did an internal... so, I hope they do this time bc I need to hear the hb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Krystina - you're constantly on my mind!!! I hope the psychics are right!Click to expand...

oh me too............you are always on my mind(inmybestvoice)......krystina take a damn test!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks!!! I cant sleeeeeeep


----------



## mammaspath

go to bed........ur gna hate yourself in the morning


----------



## krystinab

Amy you are hilarious! I'm going to buy some hpts on friday!

Jamie go to bed! You're not going to be happy in the morning with no sleep. Are you going to work after your scan?

Jf we are on the same schedule are you going to hold off on testing until after the 31st


----------



## jrowenj

Hell nooo i took the day off


----------



## threemakefive

I can't sleep either between ur scan and my Dr visit I am an anxious mess :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Goodluck for your scan today jaime!!! Keep us updated! And Goodluck with your docs app three!! 

Won't be able to check in till late tonight busy, busy day!! And crappy england finally has some nice weather!! Its gonna be 28 degrees today!! YAY!


----------



## 28329

Jaime, best of luck at your scan today. I'm sure that it'll go perfectly. Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## mrsjoannak

BeverleyLN said:


> Goodluck for your scan today jaime!!! Keep us updated! And Goodluck with your docs app three!!
> 
> Won't be able to check in till late tonight busy, busy day!! And crappy england finally has some nice weather!! Its gonna be 28 degrees today!! YAY!

28 degrees is nice? WTF! :nope:


----------



## snowflakes120

Emily - Good luck at your appt today! 

Jaime - Good luck at your scan today! 

Your both gonna do great! 

Krystina - I really think this is your month. I don't think your gonna need that specialist! And yea, my progesterone raised to a whopping 21 with the increased dose - I'm assuming we'll do the same next cycle.

Jess - Did you get it in last night?

Major temp drop for me. AF is around the corner. Hope she isn't playing tricks on me like last month and hold out a few days til she actually shows her face. She was such a wretched bitch by doing that last cycle!! Really hope she shows so I can get my appt out of the way before the holiday weekend and before our vaca. It would work out perfect!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Girls on Facebook. I think we need a code.

So badly I wanted to post on Jaime's wall some words of encouragement for her appointment - I am so excited for Jaime and Emily's appointments today!

I thought about posting something completely ridiculous that she would have to know that I really meant good luck with her scan. Without having any relation to the scan or doc or bean or etc. 

"have fun at the dungeons and dragons competition today-good luck and God speed." bwahahaha random.


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahahah joanna yor post was interpreted juuuusssst fine!


----------



## Hayaddie

Bahahahahaha Joanna I am cracking up!!!!


----------



## 28329

Lol joanna. That's funny.


----------



## snowflakes120

hahaha! D&D!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Good one, Joanna! I want to say hi to all of you on FB too but didn't want to say the wrong things and reveal our little bnb cult! Lol


----------



## jf1414

krystinab said:


> Amy you are hilarious! I'm going to buy some hpts on friday!
> 
> Jamie go to bed! You're not going to be happy in the morning with no sleep. Are you going to work after your scan?
> 
> Jf we are on the same schedule are you going to hold off on testing until after the 31st

I think I am going to try to hold out until after the 31st only because I don't feel any symptoms to make me test and I just don't want to be disappointed!! I feel like if I test early then it wont happen. Is that weird?? The only way I will test is if I decide to party it up this Memorial Day Weekend just to make sure I am ok to enjoy a few cocktails!


----------



## threemakefive

I just know Jaime is on cloud nine seeing her hb right now :) Hurry up Jaime...Im growing impatient I need an update!!!!! lol


----------



## krystinab

I tottaly understand JF, I kinda feel you on if you test early it will be a BFN BUT this cycle I am feeling really positive :) - whats your name by the way...I have an ex whos intiitals are JF and it drives me crazy typing it...LOL

Joanna- D&D is hilarious...very creative...I know we dont want our million of pretend friends on FB to know our business so the D&D is right on point.

28- do you have pet snakes? just curious....LOL

Three- good luck with your appt.

Jamie- you are prob on the table right no spread eagle...I know that lil HB is thumping away :)

Lisa- I am soooo happy wiht your increased progerterone levels!! Im supposed to have BW done today but I am not going...just dont need anything else to rak my brain!!!

Nothing going on with me...I just keep trucking along...think I want Chipolte for lunch...I will say my mouth was watering for a spicy pickle yesterday when i was at the liquor store BUT eating a pickle out of a plastic pouch is not my thing.


----------



## threemakefive

krystinab said:


> I tottaly understand JF, I kinda feel you on if you test early it will be a BFP BUT this cycle I am feeling really positive :) - whats your name by the way...I have an ex whos intiitals are JF and it drives me crazy typing it...LOL
> 
> Joanna- D&D is hilarious...very creative...I know we dont want our million of pretend friends on FB to know our business so the D&D is right on point.
> 
> 28- do you have pet snakes? just curious....LOL
> 
> Three- good luck with your appt.
> 
> Jamie- you are prob on the table right no spread eagle...I know that lil HB is thumping away :)
> 
> Lisa- I am soooo happy wiht your increased progerterone levels!! Im supposed to have BW done today but I am not going...just dont need anything else to rak my brain!!!
> 
> Nothing going on with me...I just keep trucking along...think I want Chipolte for lunch...I will say my mouth was watering for a spicy pickle yesterday when i was at the liquor store BUT eating a pickle out of a plastic pouch is not my thing.

Thanks Krystina...only 6 hours til my appt, and i am sure they will do a sono but of course its a bit early to see a hb....but hopeing all looks good :)


----------



## jrowenj

Healthy babyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im almost 9 weeks along!!!!! Hb is 176!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Can i email pic to someone to post for me?!?!?!


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay!!!!!!! That puts you farther ahead then you thought right?!?? Yay!!!!!!!!!! I'm crying I'm so happy! Lol


----------



## mammaspath

for the love of god krystina.............ur killing me!!!

jrowe-------cant wait to hear the good news

jf - can't wait to see your test!

Joanna - ur hilarious!

um........im still doing zumba......do you guys think its ok???? it kinda makes me nervous! i may have to get a sub until my scan.......im just obligated now.


----------



## jrowenj

My husband hates me... i was like i gotta tell me babybump girrrrls!!!! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime I think u have my email address send away


----------



## mammaspath

oh jaime that is incredible news!!!!! so your farther along than you thought........are you changing your ticker???? 

ur hubby is just like mine.........when i found out........im like hurry lets get a pic i gotta send it to my my baby bump friends~!!!!

yes u can email it to me [email protected] put it up


----------



## threemakefive

I am soooooooooo excited...I say its a girl :) and wow 9 wks? When was ur lmp?


----------



## mammaspath

oh missed the last one.........176......it's a miss piggy alright!!!

oh dear........we needa kermie the frog to reciprocate! who is taking one for the team?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Yay Jaime!!!! I vote girl too!


----------



## jrowenj

Bwahahahahaha miss piggy!!!!!!! Guess it was a piece of ham after all!


----------



## krystinab

Jamie I AM SOOOO HAPPPY. I knew that lil HB was going to be thumping!!! Excuse my ignorace but do the number of beats usually tell if its a boy or girl? If so what number are for which.

Amy- my doctor said if you are already excercising you should be ok...i do think i am going to scale my work outs down as soon as a get a BFP...i was still working out hard with my first pregnancy and while i dont think it contributed to the MC, I just want to be cautious!! And if you mean a boy by Kermit I hope I have a boy BUT all 4 psychics said girl...LOL


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> I am soooooooooo excited...I say its a girl :) and wow 9 wks? When was ur lmp?

Lmp was march 29th. I must have ov early! Remember how weird my chart was?!


----------



## threemakefive

krystinab said:


> Jamie I AM SOOOO HAPPPY. I knew that lil HB was going to be thumping!!! Excuse my ignorace but do the number of beats usually tell if its a boy or girl? If so what number are for which.
> 
> Amy- my doctor said if you are already excercising you should be ok...i do think i am going to scale my work outs down as soon as a get a BFP...i was still working out hard with my first pregnancy and while i dont think it contributed to the MC, I just want to be cautious!! And if you mean a boy by Kermit I hope I have a boy BUT all 4 psychics said girl...LOL

Some say you can't base if off hb...but I have used it for 16 different pregnancies (nieces and nephews and a few friends) and i have never been wrong using the early first hb :) typically its like 145 and higher are girls and under are boys...when you get a 145-150 its kinda a close call but it seems to work :)


----------



## krystinab

threemakefive said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Jamie I AM SOOOO HAPPPY. I knew that lil HB was going to be thumping!!! Excuse my ignorace but do the number of beats usually tell if its a boy or girl? If so what number are for which.
> 
> Amy- my doctor said if you are already excercising you should be ok...i do think i am going to scale my work outs down as soon as a get a BFP...i was still working out hard with my first pregnancy and while i dont think it contributed to the MC, I just want to be cautious!! And if you mean a boy by Kermit I hope I have a boy BUT all 4 psychics said girl...LOL
> 
> Some say you can't base if off hb...but I have used it for 16 different pregnancies (nieces and nephews and a few friends) and i have never been wrong using the early first hb :) typically its like 145 and higher are girls and under are boys...when you get a 145-150 its kinda a close call but it seems to work :)Click to expand...

Neat!!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> I am soooooooooo excited...I say its a girl :) and wow 9 wks? When was ur lmp?
> 
> Lmp was march 29th. I must have ov early! Remember how weird my chart was?!Click to expand...

I hope I o'd early and get to see a hb lol wishful hoping but I didnt keep track at all and we bd everyday lol so I guess I wont know til I get there lol but I did get my definite pos at 6pm so maybe i did o a bit sooner...who knows...i am sooooooo excited for you jaime like beyond excited :) Have you ever heard a hb before or is this the first time? 

T-Minus 5 hrs and 20 minutes til my appt.....grrrr...i so wish they had an earlier time...


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG!! Hoorayyyyy!! But I knew already that everything was going to be great!! And you must have OV'd early or you got a big baby on your hands!!


----------



## jrowenj

Omg.... kev is 6ft 4 weighs 240... i may need a c sectuon


----------



## jrowenj

Emily i lost ur email! Email me [email protected]


----------



## 28329

Jaime, that is great news. Congratulations. I knew you'd be back with good news. 
Krystina, it's not just snakes we have. We've 5 snakes, 3 bearded dragons, 3 turtles, a piranah, a rat, 5 gerbils (was 6 but snowy died 2 days ago), an assasin bug, a 3 month old bosc monitor and we're getting a dog on sunday. Bit of a petting zoo in our place.


----------



## krystinab

28329 said:


> Jaime, that is great news. Congratulations. I knew you'd be back with good news.
> Krystina, it's not just snakes we have. We've 5 snakes, 3 bearded dragons, 3 turtles, a piranah, a rat, 5 gerbils (was 6 but snowy died 2 days ago), an assasin bug, a 3 month old bosc monitor and we're getting a dog on sunday. Bit of a petting zoo in our place.

OMG thats awesome! Although the rat sounds kinda creepy to me- I live in Baltimore City so I see more than enough rats!! LOL Do animals liek that have personalities like cats and dog..(promise thats my last question)


----------



## Hayaddie

Jaime so when does that put your new due date??


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Omg.... kev is 6ft 4 weighs 240... i may need a c sectuon

My BF just had a baby and her boyfiend is huge the baby was only 6 lbs...shes four months now and 16 lbs...LOL She had a vaginal birth. So you will be fine!


----------



## jrowenj

Good to know krystina. Actually kev was barely 6 lbs at birth and i was 6lbs so hopets a teeny one!

Im now due 2 days after xmas. Oh shat!


----------



## 28329

Yes, they most definatly have personalities. Not to the level of cats or dogs. But for instance the dragons and bosc monitor tell us when the want to come out for cuddle.


----------



## threemakefive

Here is Jaime's Bean :) Sooooo cute!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Jaime.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhhhh thanks, emily!!!!? Awwww mss piggy is the cutest!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

28329 said:


> Yes, they most definatly have personalities. Not to the level of cats or dogs. But for instance the dragons and bosc monitor tell us when the want to come out for cuddle.

That's neat all the animals you have. We have 2 rats, and a cat, and a new cat coming today but my son has been begging for lizards, dragons etc anything dinosaur like lol


----------



## 28329

Aww absolutely beautiful jaime. Sooooo cute.


----------



## 28329

Thanks three. They definately are different. The dragons are very dinosaur like. I love them and want more :haha:


----------



## krystinab

threemakefive said:


> Here is Jaime's Bean :) Sooooo cute!!!!

Look at her all snuggled up....i can alreadt tell she will be beautiful like her mom :)


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime - So Happy For You! Before you know it you will be out of the first trimester! My bets are girl too!


----------



## Hayaddie

Awwww she is sooo cute!! And two days after Christmas!!!! Holy cow balls!


----------



## jrowenj

I knooowwwww..... im not gonna complain but..... yikeys


----------



## Hayaddie

Emily now I am ready for your appointment!!!

I took a half day toclean my house and so far all I have done is stuff my face and catch up on my Kardashians! Sheesh!


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> Emily now I am ready for your appointment!!!
> 
> I took a half day toclean my house and so far all I have done is stuff my face and catch up on my Kardashians! Sheesh!

Thanks....I am so nervous....I will leave my house in 2hours to head for my appt....eeeeek I am so excited and nervous....

I planned on cleaning my house as well but I haven't done a thing lol


----------



## jf1414

YAYYYYY CONGRATS JAMIE!!!! So excited for you!! 

Krystina- my real name is Shannon lol

I just committed to going out with my friends Saturday during the day for some Memorial Day Weekend fun... I am sooo nervous about drinking though! With my friends there is lots of sangria and margaritas involved! I am not one to turn down a delicious drink! I believe I am 7dpo and will be 10dpo on Saturday. Ahhh


----------



## jf1414

Good luck emily!!!


----------



## krystinab

jf1414 said:


> YAYYYYY CONGRATS JAMIE!!!! So excited for you!!
> 
> Krystina- my real name is Shannon lol
> 
> I just committed to going out with my friends Saturday during the day for some Memorial Day Weekend fun... I am sooo nervous about drinking though! With my friends there is lots of sangria and margaritas involved! I am not one to turn down a delicious drink! I believe I am 7dpo and will be 10dpo on Saturday. Ahhh

Shannon I dont think its a problem having a drink. I use to stop drinking during the tww BUT I just ended up miserable...and NOT pregnant. As soon as I get that BFP I will stop but until then I dont think theres any harm in having a drink. Unless of course you just test on Saturday...


----------



## jf1414

I agree. I may just have to test Saturday for that peace of mind!


----------



## Bride2b

I just read a million pages and this is what I think::::

Woop woop Jaime, so pleased you have a healthy bubba in there! Did you cry? Bet you are overjoyed! Hahahah loving the 'piece of ham' thing, cheeky pig! Its got to be a miss piggy based on the HB thing - thanks Emily I didnt know what the numbers where! And I've just read a few more pages and you are due 2 days after Christmas....woop, OMG a christmas baby!

Emily it must feel great to be having MS & nausea! Its funny the things we cant wait to feel! GOOD LUCK with you appointment hun xxx

Bev glad you have good weather too, its finally cheered up here. Its the first time since last summer I havent worn boots to work! Woop woop! Yes MrsJ 28 is lovely, although its not been that hot here, I think its in the low 20s! Going to London tomorrow so I am sure it'll be stuffy and hot there!

Lisa I think it will be 3rd time lucky too especially if your progesterone is now where it should be!

Krystina you are so right about facebook, "I know we dont want our million of pretend friends on FB to know our business so the D&D is right on point." Its funny having a code word, as it pissed me off when I see secret convos and I wish I knew what they were going on about as I am a nosey bitch! Thinking of that I need to stalk all you girls photos on FB, I;ve not had chance to do that yet!

Shannon, drinking will be fine, it wont hurt anything IF you are, I know its not ideal but you will be annoyed if you get a BFN and you didnt get to enjoy yourself. I think we need to keep as normal a life as possible while ttc otherwise it will drive us crazy!

Amy you are HOT! Your boudoir shoot looks awesome, you have a great pair of bazukas!! I am jealous!! As for the exercise do what feels comfortable for you. I think next time I will ease off a bit - I dont think it contributed to my problems but I can not be 100% sure. I do / did bodyjam and body pump through out.

Jess did you get a +opk today? Did you get to BD?

Wow (Katy?) thats alot of animals!!!! But your kids will have so much fun with them!!

AFM - I cant believe I havent managed to get on here lately very often....it sucks! Well I had my CD21 bloods done and get the results Friday afternoon, so I will ring up to see what they say and go from there. I know there is something lacking & just hope I can get sorted ASAP! I have no idea when I o'd so thats a bit frustrating. I will reset my CBFM for next month (thats not me being negative thinking there will be another month -but the reality is my LP is fucked! and I dont know if we BD on the right days either as the cbfm didnt pick up a peak! Boo!!)


----------



## Bride2b

Woop Jess I see you got your + opk! Get BD lady! xx


----------



## jrowenj

Jess go make the baby!

Shannon u should be fine drinking!

Gemma I was too relieved to cry!! Good luch with ur blood results!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Woohoo jess :) get that eggy :) 

Leaving in thirty minutes :)


----------



## Bride2b

threemakefive said:


> Woohoo jess :) get that eggy :)
> 
> Leaving in thirty minutes :)

EEEEKKKKKKKKKK! Good luck again :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

sorry jaime i had to get a shower and get to work...........um miss piggy......the cutest ever!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thinking of you Emily!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Aw Jamie your little piggy is so cute! Great news that you've been ahead by nearly a week too. You got a good little grower in there :D

Emily, good luck for you appointment too. I'm sure it'll go fab and I hope you get to see the HB too! x


----------



## threemakefive

In the waiting room now, OH couldn't come, no sitter for the kiddos so now I'm nervous lol


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> In the waiting room now, OH couldn't come, no sitter for the kiddos so now I'm nervous lol

Ughhhhhhh well, u got us!!!!!!!

Twins twins twins twins heheheheheh


----------



## Hayaddie

Fingers crossed for twins!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

You girls are terrible I.might faint if its twins...with mmc they saw three sacs the first time and I didn't think right for a week lol


----------



## jrowenj

Triplets triplets triplets


----------



## threemakefive

They just told.me I'm see sonographer first then Dr I did not know that Woohoo I will see baby very soon :)


----------



## threemakefive

Here I go!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Bride2b

Im excited xxxxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Ohhhhhhh so exciting Emily!!


----------



## jrowenj

We will leave the twins in the group for lisa!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Saw a sac but that's all but all looks great, sobographer doesn't go into much detail just normal :) now to see Dr!!


----------



## Bride2b

Great so far xx


----------



## jrowenj

Good deal, emily!!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Yayyyyy Emily! I just know your lil bean is just fine!


----------



## 28329

Aww, great news so far :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I go to work for a few hours to make a living and come back to all this action?!?!? 

Jaime - congrats on the healthy bean! I got teary eyed looking at that pic!

Emily - GL on the healthy bean as well.

All others, hello!!!! CD 10 here. Not much to report! I am bored out of my mind waiting for O.


----------



## krystinab

Anyone have a good excuse for me to get out of my hoa meeting tonight? Why am I on this damn board? These people blow the hell out of me!


----------



## threemakefive

All looks good for now, go back in 2 weeks for HB check :)


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaa, emily! How far along do they think u are?


----------



## threemakefive

Idk the sonograpger said gestational age was 4w5d I believe and she said that was date of conception but Dr said that's from lmp...Idk but Dr said 5 weeks-ish :) I guess when its that early its hard to say, but he said at least we know its in the right spot and looks like growing well...just can't wait for hb sono:) they did check my prog as with mmc it was low, so if it comes bk low I won't keep my hope up but if its good I won't stress a bit :) I call tomorrow for that result


----------



## jrowenj

Good to hear! Fx!


----------



## mammaspath

cant for the scan!!!


----------



## mammaspath

well in two weeks!


----------



## Sunny skies

Congrats Jamie and Emily, you both must be so relieved. 

Jess, fingers crossed you catch the egg. How's the weather in New Brunswick? I'm just outside Toronto, Ontario and weather has been amazing all week...we've been in the mid to high 20's.

Krystina and Shannon, your both making me want to reconsider waiting and test this weekend too. Hope I can hold out. 

Gemma, you seem so relaxed this month, how ate you doing it?

Hope everybody else is doing well.

Yesterday I went to see my nephew, he is so precious, I love him so much already, babies truly are a miracle.


----------



## CortneyMarie

Congrats on the bfps ladies!! Wishing everyone in tww much luck.

Afm I'm 7 dpo no sore bbs yet I get an aching sensation hear and there but that's it had cramps yesterday and day before but today lower back into my legs ached to the point of tylenol. Took an am test bfn but when I looked back this afternoon there is a shadow of a line never had an evap but my hopes aren't up :shrug:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Morning Ladies!!!

Emily so happy you're on track! Countdown for the heartbeat sono now!!!

Jaime miss piggy is so cute! I am really convinced girl! So happy for you

:dust: to the 2WW and waiting to ov girls!!

So yesterday was beautiful and had a fab time and SIL fashion show although I realised that it would be the last time I wear my beautiful 6 inch Louboutins until after princess arrives


----------



## Jessica28

Beautiful Day in Newfoundland!

Past 2 days my opks have been close if not positive...will post a pic this evening and see what you ladies think but last night when I tested it was negative again.... Think I had a short surge? I am really not used to this stuff yet!


----------



## mammaspath

morning jess........cant wait to see a pic!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jess - hope you BD'ed!


----------



## jrowenj

Jess - You probably just missed the surge.... I bet you get a high temp tomorrow! Hope you got to BD BD BD BD!

Cortney - Do you have a pic of the shadow????? Are you going to test again today???? Fingers crossed for you!!!

Lisa - I hope that stupid witch doesn't mess with you and she comes today... esp since you have a vacation coming up... last thing you wanna do is keep checking to see if she has arrived!

Gemma - Hope the relaxed approach pays off!!! Did you get a damn peak yet?! WTF?!
OMG... your wedding is CREEPING up! When is your hen do?! (hen do is the correct phrase, yes?)

May - miss you!! How is it going??? Is it almost time for SMep?? Or are you gonna take it easy this month??

Jannette - You're 8dpo?!?! OMg... that snuck up on me! How are you feeling about this cycle?!

JoAnna - Did you give it up to your hungry hubby yet?! hahaha!!! 

Katy - Where are you at in your cycle?!

THere are so many girls now I can't remember everything! haha!! Love all these ladies though!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - I miss you too! Saw your sono of Piggy and i almost cried! How are you feeling???? So I didn't start SMEP yet because I know I have a good 10 days before I O so I am conserving our energy and stamina! Lol. And last night DH was being a jerk so I got mad at him and didn't get it in. I am too stubborn to let it go until he says sorry. I am so mad I woke up an hour late this morning so my temp spiked up really high! I have been working out with the Insanity program and I am wondering if it will mess up my O? DH and I started taking Fertileaid this cycle so I keep my fx that it will help!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jaime - I miss you too! Saw your sono of Piggy and i almost cries!! How are you feeling???? So I didn't start SMEP yet because I know I have a good 10 days before I O so I am conserving our energy and stamina! Lol. And last night DH was being a jerk so I got mad at him and didn't get it in. I am too stubborn to let it go until he says sorry. I am so mad I woke up an hour late this morning so my temp spiked up really high! I have been working out with the Insanity program and I am wondering it will mess up my O? DH and I started taking Fertileaid this cycle do I keep my fx that it will help!

awwww thank you for the emotions!! It's so amazing how close we all feel to each other, right?! I pray for everyone in our group all the time!

I am with you on being stubborn towards the hubby! Sometimes I feel like a 2 year old brat crossing my arms hahahaha!!

The insanity may affect your ov date. Actually last cycle, I started exercising and I ovulated a few days EARLY... I don't know if it had anything to do with it... are you using your cbfm this cycle or opks?


----------



## Jessica28

Well....I exercise, walk and eat way less than I am used to and I can't seem to drop an ounce. It is so depressing. I am guessing the stress is not good either though. Just so disheartening. I did BD last night though...OH put in a decent effort even though he was super tired. I can't say we will get down to business again tonight though...He is working 14 hours again today....gets home at 8 and has to get up at 3 am to go to work tomorrow. I am so stressed about losing weight, moving, learning to drive and ttc....I might go insane!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica - You need to schedule a massage and relax!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - I am using both CBFM and OPKs. I wouldn't mind O'ing early so I don't have to wait till CD 20 and beyond. I also took soy so I have no idea when I will O. I haven't used OPKs yet but CBFM says I am still at low.

Jess - I started working out hard core this past two weeks and I also haven't lost a pound! I think it takes time for our bodies to adapt. Keep going! I nearly want to die every night when I work out but it makes me feel so good about myself when I finish.


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jaime - I am using both CBFM and OPKs. I wouldn't mind O'ing early so I don't have to wait till CD 20 and beyond. I also took soy so I have no idea when I will O. I haven't used OPKs yet but CBFM says I am still at low.
> 
> Jess - I started working out hard core this past two weeks and I also haven't lost a pound! I think it takes time for our bodies to adapt. Keep going! I nearly want to die every night when I work out but it makes me feel so good about myself when I finish.

I heard the insanity workout is literally INSANE


----------



## 28329

Jaime, I'm cd 12 today. Had ewcm since cd 10 so I hope I'll have my cd 13 ovulation again. We're at it like rabits everyday. Not doing opks this cycle so going to have the most amount of amazing sex I can. DF is loving it. I'm determinded to get that sticky bean this cycle. 
Your scan picture is so amazing. I had watery eyes looking at her. Absolutely beautiful. You must be on cloud 9.


----------



## snowflakes120

Emily - So happy to hear that the appt went great! 

AF is in the house! Onto another bright new cycle. 

However, I already called to make my Dr. appt for my Clomid. My Dr. is off on Friday's and they are closed on Monday for the Holiday. So I have to go today as I have to be seen before CD5. Anyways, I had to leave a message with the nurse to see if they can fit me in today. I haven't heard back yet. I'm getting super anxious. I don't want to miss out on not taking Clomid this cycle. I suppose they could always call it in for me but I don't know if he would do that without the cyst check. But they need to call me back so my nerves will calm down.


----------



## jrowenj

28329 said:


> Jaime, I'm cd 12 today. Had ewcm since cd 10 so I hope I'll have my cd 13 ovulation again. We're at it like rabits everyday. Not doing opks this cycle so going to have the most amount of amazing sex I can. DF is loving it. I'm determinded to get that sticky bean this cycle.
> Your scan picture is so amazing. I had watery eyes looking at her. Absolutely beautiful. You must be on cloud 9.

awwww thank you! Yes, my husband said ever since that scan I have been "myself" again... he said ever since the mmc I have had on and off moments where he could tell I wasn't feeling myself... so, we are both so happy...

I think no opks and going at it like bunnies is the way to go! And since you are charting, you will be sure to know when you ovulated so no need for the opks as long as youre consistently BDing! Can't wait for your TWW and testing... this is gonna be your month, girl!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Emily - So happy to hear that the appt went great!
> 
> AF is in the house! Onto another bright new cycle.
> 
> However, I already called to make my Dr. appt for my Clomid. My Dr. is off on Friday's and they are closed on Monday for the Holiday. So I have to go today as I have to be seen before CD5. Anyways, I had to leave a message with the nurse to see if they can fit me in today. I haven't heard back yet. I'm getting super anxious. I don't want to miss out on not taking Clomid this cycle. I suppose they could always call it in for me but I don't know if he would do that without the cyst check. But they need to call me back so my nerves will calm down.

ughhh!!! I hope they get you in!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Amyyyyyyyy! Can't wait to hear all about your appointment!!


----------



## 28329

Thanks jaime. I sure hope this is the one!! I am not surprised that your OH said that. It's so hard after a loss. I've been in another world since mine. We argue and I'm really bitchy. And I'm sure as hell that the time between your bfp and your scan it was the scariest time. But you have your beautiful little baby with her hb going away in there and it's the time to enjoy and embrace pregnancy.


----------



## jrowenj

28329 said:


> Thanks jaime. I sure hope this is the one!! I am not surprised that your OH said that. It's so hard after a loss. I've been in another world since mine. We argue and I'm really bitchy. And I'm sure as hell that the time between your bfp and your scan it was the scariest time. But you have your beautiful little baby with her hb going away in there and it's the time to enjoy and embrace pregnancy.

it really took a toll on us as well... Its always in the back of your mind, right?? I think our poor husbands wonder if their wives will ever quite be the same and they know we are trying so hard to be strong... it's such a horrible experience!


----------



## snowflakes120

Whooo Hoooo! I got me a 10:00 appt!


----------



## snowflakes120

P.S. I too have totally changed as well after the MC. It has changed me forever, I feel. It is not something that will magically go away.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - Yeaaaa for your appt!!! Now you can sit back and enjoy the beach!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> P.S. I too have totally changed as well after the MC. It has changed me forever, I feel. It is not something that will magically go away.

:cry: Sometimes when I would think that I was feeling myself again, my husband would hug me, love me and tell me that even though I was in a good mood, he always can tell their is this teeny black cloud lingering... blehh... It's so hard to understand that everything happens for a reason... what is the reason we all went through such devastation??

You know what?? Its a holiday weekend and this convo is too damn gloomy!!! We need to stay happy, girls!


----------



## 28329

When something like that happens it's so difficult. We'll never get over it just learn how to cope with it. We've had 3 losses. The first 2 happened just 6-12 hours after a stupidly faint bfp so I didn't have time to enjoy it or embrace it. But the last time the digi popped up them beautiful words, I had appointments made for midwife and it felt so real. My coping mechanism is to know that unfortunately my angels are gone but my sticky bean will be the one with a purpose. After 10 months I'm more than ready for my sticky but if it takes another 10 months bring it on!!
Bright side is the amount of sex we get to look forward to. And luckily I love sex :)


----------



## snowflakes120

So happy times ahead.... Beach with friends. I got THE cutest new bikini!! And our friend said that he got tons of liquor so I know things are gonna get a bit outta control!


----------



## 28329

Jaime, you're right! The sun is shining and the birds are singing (corny right?). Happy happy happy!!


----------



## 28329

Wow, drinking on the beach. How lucky are you? I am getting our dog this weekend. That's all I have to look forward to.


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Jess - You probably just missed the surge.... I bet you get a high temp tomorrow! Hope you got to BD BD BD BD!
> 
> Cortney - Do you have a pic of the shadow????? Are you going to test again today???? Fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> Lisa - I hope that stupid witch doesn't mess with you and she comes today... esp since you have a vacation coming up... last thing you wanna do is keep checking to see if she has arrived!
> 
> Gemma - Hope the relaxed approach pays off!!! Did you get a damn peak yet?! WTF?!
> OMG... your wedding is CREEPING up! When is your hen do?! (hen do is the correct phrase, yes?)
> 
> May - miss you!! How is it going??? Is it almost time for SMep?? Or are you gonna take it easy this month??
> 
> Jannette - You're 8dpo?!?! OMg... that snuck up on me! How are you feeling about this cycle?!
> 
> JoAnna - Did you give it up to your hungry hubby yet?! hahaha!!!
> 
> Katy - Where are you at in your cycle?!
> 
> THere are so many girls now I can't remember everything! haha!! Love all these ladies though!


It has been over a week... So yes yesterday was cd7 and I put out. :thumbup:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Emily I am so happy that you are on the right track!

Lisa I am glad you got in today and I hope you have fun this weekend 

May have we previously discussed how close our cycles are? I think we have... Maybe I am dreaming. Cd8 here. Since AF has been SO f-ing unpredictable showing up earlier and earlier I am going to start today and try to do it (no pun intended) by the book. Do you think that it is a coincidence that the 50pack of opks I orders will be delivered to my doorstep on cd10? I did not plan that people. Things are looking up. 

Amy when do you go to the doc?

Jess I agree with Jaime except I think you and your hubby BOTH need a massage or some Xanax. I know there is a lot going on and it is hard to be stress free but I bet it would help. :hugs:

28329- I am confused- what is your name again? Sorry Hun :dohh:

Gemma- where are you in your cycle? 


I know I left people out honestly I am confused because I do not know some of your name lol. I hope everyone I left out is doing well and that you all have. Wonderful weekend. Loads of :dust:



Afm- lots going on here. Today might finally be a slow day in which Sam and I may lay in bed and watch cartoons all damn day. My stomach is JACKED today. I made my famous enchiladas last night and it does it every time. At the ripe old age of 29 I have developed an intolerance for onions. I love onions but theydo not love me back. I can not make my enchiladas without onions so err go I will be jacked up the next day. But it is so worth it. :blush:

Last night I was at the dinner table and I noticed that I have not seen Stephen smile and be this happy in a long time. Long enough that I can not even find an example. His attitude, mood, sex drive, the way he carries himself- it has all changed. He says he is not stressed out anymore. Seriously this job is the best thing that has happened to us in a long time. The changes I see in him make me believe that we are on the right track for this month. He read up and told me that stress can also effect a mans ability to conceive. He is not stressed anymore so I am not stressed anymore. 

Maybe I am already getting my hopes up but I feel really good about this so maybe we are on the right track.


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - That sounds amazing... I am so happy for you and Stephen!!! Everything will be falling in to place just as God has planned, right?!


----------



## 28329

It's ok Joanna, I'm not great with names so I'll apologise now. My name is Katy. 
Things so great with you. Glad things are falling into place.


----------



## snowflakes120

Joanna - That is truly great news about you and hubs. So sweet!!

Katy - OMG. Your getting a dog - what kind? That is super exciting! I love dogs. My dog was best thing to ever happen to me - and I suppose my husband - haha - JJ.

Well girls, I am so incredibly happy right now. I am getting my HSG done next week on 6/1!! And I have an ultrasound to check my Ute and Follicles on 6/5! I am so excited! We are def moving in the right direction now! Just gotta call my Insurance and find out how much this HSG is gonna cost us - She said to be prepared for $800-$1000. Ugh. But oh well!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Joanna - That is truly great news about you and hubs. So sweet!!
> 
> Katy - OMG. Your getting a dog - what kind? That is super exciting! I love dogs. My dog was best thing to ever happen to me - and I suppose my husband - haha - JJ.
> 
> Well girls, I am so incredibly happy right now. I am getting my HSG done next week on 6/1!! And I have an ultrasound to check my Ute and Follicles on 6/5! I am so excited! We are def moving in the right direction now! Just gotta call my Insurance and find out how much this HSG is gonna cost us - She said to be prepared for $800-$1000. Ugh. But oh well!

Woooo hooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

I hope this posts as I am in the train back from London- started 50 shades on the way up here,do gonna read some more after posting.
Just tried to book my hen do at choccywoccydoodahs but the boudoir where u can have a party still isn't open! I also had a quick look in Top Shop for a dress for my local hen do...not that successful! I have no idea where I am,I must have O'd but don't know when ad my CBFM didn't peak,today is cd22 & so I didn't poas as it was pointless! So I have no idea how many DPO I am! I get my blood results back tomorrow but don't think it'll show I O'd as I don't O til 18-20, so I'm sure it won't pick up progesterone....Lisa I think you are an expert here? 

Lisa hope your appointment goes well!

Gonna post this before I go through a tunnel!xxxx


----------



## 28329

Yay to hsg. It's great to get the ball rolling. I had a scan 4 days ago and all looked good. I have gyneacologist in 13 days. Trying to get DF to have a sa but he keeps putting it off. 
We're getting a staffordshire bull terrier. The lady who owns her works 60 hours a week and has no time for her. So she's giving her to us. She's 2 years old and a loving lap dog. Can't wait!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - Insanity is insane!!! I have been following the plan for almost two weeks and I dread it everyday. It makes you work so hard but you feel so good after you've done it. The endorphins kick in and I just feel better about everything. DH and I are going on vacation in July so i am hoping it'll help me drop a few pounds before I have to get in that bathing suit. I asked DH what would happen if we get PG this cycle and he said he won't let me continue with Insanity because my body would be under too much stress. 

Joanna - I never realized how close our cycles were!!! When do you expect to O? The past two cycles I have O'ed around CD 20. That would put me at 6/2. My cycles are usually erratic and plus I took some soy this month so I wonder if my O date will be different this time. I haven't used my OPKs yet but did start CBFM. I am going to try Robitussin for the first time too since I never get ewcm. By the sound of how happy and relaxed Stephen is, that might just give you a BFP this cycle!

Girls, my 5th year wedding anniversary is this Sat 5/26. Time flies!!! We are going to Atlantic City for the weekend but I still have not gotten DH a gift yet. I was hoping to give him a BFP but of course that didn't work out. Any ideas???


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I am so happy you and your doc are both so proactive about it all!! You'll get a BFP in no time!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Girls, my 5th year wedding anniversary is this Sat 5/26. Time flies!!! We are going to Atlantic City for the weekend but I still have not gotten DH a gift yet. I was hoping to give him a BFP but of course that didn't work out. Any ideas???

Make sure you wave to me from AC! I am an hour away! Which hotel are you going? I think I remember you saying you like Borgata. Make sure you check out the new casino resort The Revel! My parents said it is AWESOME and they have a really good tapas restaurant!!!!

No ideas for a wedding anniv gift idea... we always just do a getaway as our gifts to each other ... not very creative haha


----------



## 28329

Aww, 5 years. Lovely. I'm not help with gift ideas. I usually get a peronalised gift for my DF. But once we're married and have been for a while I'll not know what to buy!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Girls, my 5th year wedding anniversary is this Sat 5/26. Time flies!!! We are going to Atlantic City for the weekend but I still have not gotten DH a gift yet. I was hoping to give him a BFP but of course that didn't work out. Any ideas???
> 
> Make sure you wave to me from AC! I am an hour away! Which hotel are you going? I think I remember you saying you like Borgata. Make sure you check out the new casino resort The Revel! My parents said it is AWESOME and they have a really good tapas restaurant!!!!
> 
> No ideas for a wedding anniv gift idea... we always just do a getaway as our gifts to each other ... not very creative hahaClick to expand...

We are staying at the Borgata and will be making a stop at Revel! I am hoping the weather will be nice so we can go tithe Boardwalk! We are boing, we usually get each other a card and he would get me flowers. But this is a 5 year milestone so I want to make it more special!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Katy - All creativity went out the window once I got married! It's like why spend a crazy amount of money on gifts when I can use that money for my mortgage or car payment? Lol. How's that for romance? I am all about being practical these days.


----------



## 28329

I'm glad I'm not the only one! Although we're not married I'm pretty much a wife and we act like an old married couple. If I can't justify spending a certain amount I won't. DF gave me £100 2 weeks ago and said I was to spend in clothes for myself and nothing else. I did so but felt guilty. All I was thinking was "that could feed the 3 of us for a week" I do love my new clothes though :haha:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

You DF is so sweet. I guess sometimes we do need to treat ourselves a little. I have always joked with my DH that I want to get a bigger diamond on my engagement ring on our 10th year anniversary. Just last week, he said he wants to add to my ring and I told him no... to save the money and it's not necessary!


----------



## Bride2b

Katy I thought you were in the USA?!!! You live in Kent & so do I!!! Where do you live if u don't mind me asking?xx


----------



## 28329

He is very sweet but I moan at him for spoiling me. When we got engaged I chose a beautiful white gold ring with 30 beautiful diamonds in. Keeps telling me he'll get me a bigger more expensive one. They don't understand that it's the thought not the cost. My DF is a spender, I'm a saver. But you gotta love them for it. Not too often you find a man that actually knows what a woman likes :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jaime - Insanity is insane!!! I have been following the plan for almost two weeks and I dread it everyday. It makes you work so hard but you feel so good after you've done it. The endorphins kick in and I just feel better about everything. DH and I are going on vacation in July so i am hoping it'll help me drop a few pounds before I have to get in that bathing suit. I asked DH what would happen if we get PG this cycle and he said he won't let me continue with Insanity because my body would be under too much stress.
> 
> Joanna - I never realized how close our cycles were!!! When do you expect to O? The past two cycles I have O'ed around CD 20. That would put me at 6/2. My cycles are usually erratic and plus I took some soy this month so I wonder if my O date will be different this time. I haven't used my OPKs yet but did start CBFM. I am going to try Robitussin for the first time too since I never get ewcm. By the sound of how happy and relaxed Stephen is, that might just give you a BFP this cycle!
> 
> Girls, my 5th year wedding anniversary is this Sat 5/26. Time flies!!! We are going to Atlantic City for the weekend but I still have not gotten DH a gift yet. I was hoping to give him a BFP but of course that didn't work out. Any ideas???


I should o anytime between the 31-15th big window huh? I am going to use opks this month. I am even toying with theideaofstarting to temp tomorrow. We shall see.



Congrats on 5 years! Do you have anything special planned?


----------



## mrsjoannak

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Katy - All creativity went out the window once I got married! It's like why spend a crazy amount of money on gifts when I can use that money for my mortgage or car payment? Lol. How's that for romance? I am all about being practical these days.

If you google anniversary gifts there is a List of every year and the modern and traditional gift for the year. Every year we exchange one of each- examples
1- traditional is paper so I gave him tickets to the comedy club and modern is a clock since he does not wear a watch I got him a giant Lego clock.
2- traditional cotton- a hoodie from his alma mater and modern china- took him to a fancy Chinese restaurant.

For 5 it is Tradtional wood and modern silverware. 

How would you describe him? Like my husband is geeky into gadgets, books, and gaming.


----------



## threemakefive

mrsjoannak said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Katy - All creativity went out the window once I got married! It's like why spend a crazy amount of money on gifts when I can use that money for my mortgage or car payment? Lol. How's that for romance? I am all about being practical these days.
> 
> If you google anniversary gifts there is a List of every year and the modern and traditional gift for the year. Every year we exchange one of each- examples
> 1- traditional is paper so I gave him tickets to the comedy club and modern is a clock since he does not wear a watch I got him a giant Lego clock.
> 2- traditional cotton- a hoodie from his alma mater and modern china- took him to a fancy Chinese restaurant.
> 
> For 5 it is Tradtional wood and modern silverware.
> 
> How would you describe him? Like my husband is geeky into gadgets, books, and gaming.Click to expand...

hahha Giving him a wood will work out well for both of you, then you should spoon(silverware) hahahahahahhahahahha


----------



## mrsjoannak

threemakefive said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Katy - All creativity went out the window once I got married! It's like why spend a crazy amount of money on gifts when I can use that money for my mortgage or car payment? Lol. How's that for romance? I am all about being practical these days.
> 
> If you google anniversary gifts there is a List of every year and the modern and traditional gift for the year. Every year we exchange one of each- examples
> 1- traditional is paper so I gave him tickets to the comedy club and modern is a clock since he does not wear a watch I got him a giant Lego clock.
> 2- traditional cotton- a hoodie from his alma mater and modern china- took him to a fancy Chinese restaurant.
> 
> For 5 it is Tradtional wood and modern silverware.
> 
> How would you describe him? Like my husband is geeky into gadgets, books, and gaming.Click to expand...
> 
> hahha Giving him a wood will work out well for both of you, then you should spoon(silverware) hahahahahahhahahahhaClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Katy - All creativity went out the window once I got married! It's like why spend a crazy amount of money on gifts when I can use that money for my mortgage or car payment? Lol. How's that for romance? I am all about being practical these days.
> 
> If you google anniversary gifts there is a List of every year and the modern and traditional gift for the year. Every year we exchange one of each- examples
> 1- traditional is paper so I gave him tickets to the comedy club and modern is a clock since he does not wear a watch I got him a giant Lego clock.
> 2- traditional cotton- a hoodie from his alma mater and modern china- took him to a fancy Chinese restaurant.
> 
> For 5 it is Tradtional wood and modern silverware.
> 7
> How would you describe him? Like my husband is geeky into gadgets, books, and gaming.Click to expand...
> 
> hahha Giving him a wood will work out well for both of you, then you should spoon(silverware) hahahahahahhahahahhaClick to expand...

Hilarious!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Emily - THAT IS GREAT!!!! :haha::rofl: I would be killing two birds with one stone!

Joanna - Thanks for the tip! My DH is athletic, a kid at heart, into cars and video games. What can I do with wood?? Hmmmm... Wow that is a big O window! I would definitely do OPKs and temping will be good too so that you know you did O for sure. I must warn you though that temping will open up another can of worms. As if OPKs aren't stressful enough to figure out already, temping will surely make you bonkers! I was literally pulling my hair out last cycle over-analyzing my temps to see if I O'ed and then to speculate whether or not I am PG. Not for the faint of heart. LOL.

Jaime - I will definitely wave hi to you from AC. We are going to stop by the Jersey Shore outlets first then head to AC for a night. I am just looking forward to not having to work on Monday and getting out of the house for a few days.


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Emily - THAT IS GREAT!!!! :haha::rofl: I would be killing two birds with one stone!
> 
> Joanna - Thanks for the tip! My DH is athletic, a kid at heart, into cars and video games. What can I do with wood?? Hmmmm... Wow that is a big O window! I would definitely do OPKs and temping will be good too so that you know you did O for sure. I must warn you though that temping will open up another can of worms. As if OPKs aren't stressful enough to figure out already, temping will surely make you bonkers! I was literally pulling my hair out last cycle over-analyzing my temps to see if I O'ed and then to speculate whether or not I am PG. Not for the faint of heart. LOL.
> 
> Jaime - I will definitely wave hi to you from AC. We are going to stop by the Jersey Shore outlets first then head to AC for a night. I am just looking forward to not having to work on Monday and getting out of the house for a few days.

In that case wave from the outlets! I live 15 mins away!!! I live in pt pleasant!


----------



## mrsjoannak

mrsjoannak said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Katy - All creativity went out the window once I got married! It's like why spend a crazy amount of money on gifts when I can use that money for my mortgage or car payment? Lol. How's that for romance? I am all about being practical these days.
> 
> If you google anniversary gifts there is a List of every year and the modern and traditional gift for the year. Every year we exchange one of each- examples
> 1- traditional is paper so I gave him tickets to the comedy club and modern is a clock since he does not wear a watch I got him a giant Lego clock.
> 2- traditional cotton- a hoodie from his alma mater and modern china- took him to a fancy Chinese restaurant.
> 
> For 5 it is Tradtional wood and modern silverware.
> 
> How would you describe him? Like my husband is geeky into gadgets, books, and gaming.Click to expand...

https://www.uncommongoods.com/product/mini-wooden-speaker

https://www.firebox.com/product/5371/Stake-3-in-1-BBQ-Tool

This one would be a double wammy- https://www.plowhearth.com/Three-Piece-Stainless-Steel-And-Wood-Grill-Utensil-Set-With-Wooden-Box_p405689.html

https://online.findgift.com/gift-ideas/personalized-whiskey-barrel-pid-304343/

Is he a golfer? Get him a new wood.

https://online.findgift.com/gift-ideas/5th-anniversary-framed-pyrograph-pid-213555/

https://www.gifts.com/search/product/Monogrammed-Steak-Brand?gid=21703&prodID=109903

https://gifts.redenvelope.com//personalizable-wallet-bottle-opener-30005743?REF=REDSRCHgoogkwd_anniversary+gift+ideas_b&PRID=redtier2alex&viewpos=39&trackingpgroup=rabsl


----------



## mrsjoannak

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Emily - THAT IS GREAT!!!! :haha::rofl: I would be killing two birds with one stone!
> 
> Joanna - Thanks for the tip! My DH is athletic, a kid at heart, into cars and video games. What can I do with wood?? Hmmmm... Wow that is a big O window! I would definitely do OPKs and temping will be good too so that you know you did O for sure. I must warn you though that temping will open up another can of worms. As if OPKs aren't stressful enough to figure out already, temping will surely make you bonkers! I was literally pulling my hair out last cycle over-analyzing my temps to see if I O'ed and then to speculate whether or not I am PG. Not for the faint of heart. LOL.
> 
> Jaime - I will definitely wave hi to you from AC. We are going to stop by the Jersey Shore outlets first then head to AC for a night. I am just looking forward to not having to work on Monday and getting out of the house for a few days.


Yeah I have used OPKs and temped before. Opks were stressful because I never seemed to get a positive. Temping is stupid for me because I do not sleep restfully enough for accurate readings. I temps would vary every day by an entire degree because i move too much.


----------



## 28329

Omg Emily. That's so funny.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Joanna - Some fantastic ideas!!! Thanks so much! BTW, look at my temp this morning... I woke up an hour late and it sky-rocketed! 

Jaime - I'll be sure to start waving the moment I get on the GSP to the Atlantic Expwy! LOL


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Emily - THAT IS GREAT!!!! :haha::rofl: I would be killing two birds with one stone!
> 
> Joanna - Thanks for the tip! My DH is athletic, a kid at heart, into cars and video games. What can I do with wood?? Hmmmm... Wow that is a big O window! I would definitely do OPKs and temping will be good too so that you know you did O for sure. I must warn you though that temping will open up another can of worms. As if OPKs aren't stressful enough to figure out already, temping will surely make you bonkers! I was literally pulling my hair out last cycle over-analyzing my temps to see if I O'ed and then to speculate whether or not I am PG. Not for the faint of heart. LOL.
> 
> Jaime - I will definitely wave hi to you from AC. We are going to stop by the Jersey Shore outlets first then head to AC for a night. I am just looking forward to not having to work on Monday and getting out of the house for a few days.
> 
> 
> Yeah I have used OPKs and temped before. Opks were stressful because I never seemed to get a positive. Temping is stupid for me because I do not sleep restfully enough for accurate readings. I temps would vary every day by an entire degree because i move too much.Click to expand...

if you didn't already order 50 OPKS I would say you should try the smiley face ones! But you are gonna get your bfp this month so... there goes that!


----------



## jrowenj

Oh, shit... KRYSTINA! 8dpo!!! Psychics say take a test! hahahahaha!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Emily - THAT IS GREAT!!!! :haha::rofl: I would be killing two birds with one stone!
> 
> Joanna - Thanks for the tip! My DH is athletic, a kid at heart, into cars and video games. What can I do with wood?? Hmmmm... Wow that is a big O window! I would definitely do OPKs and temping will be good too so that you know you did O for sure. I must warn you though that temping will open up another can of worms. As if OPKs aren't stressful enough to figure out already, temping will surely make you bonkers! I was literally pulling my hair out last cycle over-analyzing my temps to see if I O'ed and then to speculate whether or not I am PG. Not for the faint of heart. LOL.
> 
> Jaime - I will definitely wave hi to you from AC. We are going to stop by the Jersey Shore outlets first then head to AC for a night. I am just looking forward to not having to work on Monday and getting out of the house for a few days.
> 
> 
> Yeah I have used OPKs and temped before. Opks were stressful because I never seemed to get a positive. Temping is stupid for me because I do not sleep restfully enough for accurate readings. I temps would vary every day by an entire degree because i move too much.Click to expand...
> 
> if you didn't already order 50 OPKS I would say you should try the smiley face ones! But you are gonna get your bfp this month so... there goes that!Click to expand...

Maybe I will order them anyway... I like to pee on things.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I will order them anyway... I like to pee on things.
> 
> I honestly can say I MISS PEEING ON THINGS!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I will order them anyway... I like to pee on things.
> 
> I honestly can say I MISS PEEING ON THINGS!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Just pee on your hand jaime and calm your urge lol hahahahahahahahClick to expand...


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I will order them anyway... I like to pee on things.
> 
> I honestly can say I MISS PEEING ON THINGS!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit those smileys are expensive. I had better get knocked up this cycle or this TTC thing is about to get a whole lot more expensive...Click to expand...


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I will order them anyway... I like to pee on things.
> 
> I honestly can say I MISS PEEING ON THINGS!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Just pee on your hand jaime and calm your urge lol hahahahahahahahClick to expand...
> 
> EWWW!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I will order them anyway... I like to pee on things.Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly can say I MISS PEEING ON THINGS!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit those smileys are expensive. I had better get knocked up this cycle or this TTC thing is about to get a whole lot more expensive...Click to expand...
> 
> screw it... just have sex every damn day!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## 28329

Ladies, my DF is kinda strange. I was just telling him about breast milk banks to feed premature babies of mums who haven't produced milk yet. His response was "is powderd milk from old grannys from where they've dried up" That man is wrong.


----------



## jrowenj

28329 said:


> Ladies, my DF is kinda strange. I was just telling him about breast milk banks to feed premature babies of mums who haven't produced milk yet. His response was "is powderd milk from old grannys from where they've dried up" That man is wrong.

:rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

girls... don't make fun of me, but I swear I am getting a bump already at 9 weeks! I think it's because I have the WORST, LIMP ab muscles ON EARTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I swear on my marriage, I am NOT pushing it out AAAANNNDDD I am actually holding it in a little bit....


----------



## jrowenj

I also have taken note that I have the flattest, white chick butt on earth... poor Kevin..


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I see your baby bump, although, are you sure it's not gas??? Ok ok, I kid. It's a very cute bump. Don't worry about your butt, it will be bootylicious in no time. I don't think Kevin is ready for that jelly! :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I see your baby bump, although, are you sure it's not gas??? :haha: Ok ok, I kid. It's a very cute bump. Don't worry about your butt, it will be bootylicious in no time. I don't think Kevin is ready for that jelly! :haha:

bwahahahahahahaha!!!!! Maybe i have to go #2 hahahahahaahahahahaahahahahahaha!!!!! I tried sucking it in and it hurts to try... hahahahahahah I don't think he's ready for all that jelly either!


----------



## 28329

Aww jaime. That certainly is a cute 9 week bump. Beautiful. There was a lady in first tri forums last month that said her bump was too big for gestation. At 10 weeks she easily looked 18-19 weeks. So.........yay to bump.


----------



## jrowenj

28329 said:


> Aww jaime. That certainly is a cute 9 week bump. Beautiful. There was a lady in first tri forums last month that said her bump was too big for gestation. At 10 weeks she easily looked 18-19 weeks. So.........yay to bump.

holy shit.... I believe it's due to my lack of exercise over the past 31 years! hahahahahahahahaha YAY FOR WEAK ABS! LMFAO!


----------



## 28329

Ha ha. Weak abs are good :)


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime its a cute bump :) 

Dr called progesterone is low so I am on supplements for the next two weeks at least....this is how it started iwth my mc so not feeling very positive today....


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Jaime its a cute bump :)
> 
> Dr called progesterone is low so I am on supplements for the next two weeks at least....this is how it started iwth my mc so not feeling very positive today....

Positive thoughts :hugs:


----------



## smythdm

threemakefive said:


> Jaime its a cute bump :)
> 
> Dr called progesterone is low so I am on supplements for the next two weeks at least....this is how it started iwth my mc so not feeling very positive today....

Did they tell you what the number is? Hope the supplements work and work quickly, there are so many positive stories of people out there who feel it saved their pregnancies, keep positive if you can!!


----------



## threemakefive

smythdm said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Jaime its a cute bump :)
> 
> Dr called progesterone is low so I am on supplements for the next two weeks at least....this is how it started iwth my mc so not feeling very positive today....
> 
> Did they tell you what the number is? Hope the supplements work and work quickly, there are so many positive stories of people out there who feel it saved their pregnancies, keep positive if you can!!Click to expand...

7 was level...I guess thinking back...it did continue the pregnancy baby just stopped growing so that means someyhig was wrong with it and prometrium did job..that's why mmc...so I guess if baby fine I know prometrium works ....feeling a bit better abt it


----------



## krystinab

First off- Sometimes I just hate BNB I posted a message and its gone :(

Anywho, Emily dont get yourself down - I am praying the supplements work!

Jamie, look at that bump...too cute...I love it

JoAnna- I feel like men liek such simple things...I got Sean a remote control helicopter and you would have thought it was a diamond...LOL So I think anything you get him he will be happy with :) Happy Anniversary!!

Snow- sooo happpy about your upcoming appointment! Good luck!

Bride- how come you dont just have a refill RX for clomid? Its such a pain having to get RX's every month!

AFM, scared out of my mind to test...so worried nothings cooking up in side of me....so ready to go my ass home and get this memorial day weekend on a roll...Jamie let me apologize now for not testing this weekend!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaa, emily.... baby is gonna be fine. He just needs a boost!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina, may I just say that your chart is looking quite triphasic? I think you should test. PLEASE!!!!!!! :test:


----------



## threemakefive

krystinab said:


> First off- Sometimes I just hate BNB I posted a message and its gone :(
> 
> Anywho, Emily dont get yourself down - I am praying the supplements work!
> 
> Jamie, look at that bump...too cute...I love it
> 
> JoAnna- I feel like men liek such simple things...I got Sean a remote control helicopter and you would have thought it was a diamond...LOL So I think anything you get him he will be happy with :) Happy Anniversary!!
> 
> Snow- sooo happpy about your upcoming appointment! Good luck!
> 
> Bride- how come you dont just have a refill RX for clomid? Its such a pain having to get RX's every month!
> 
> AFM, scared out of my mind to test...so worried nothings cooking up in side of me....so ready to go my ass home and get this memorial day weekend on a roll...Jamie let me apologize now for not testing this weekend!

How many dpo are u bc chart looks awesome
thanks for the prayers :)


----------



## krystinab

Thanks ladies I am 8DPO today....I was thinking of testing on Sunday BUT I am too scared...we will see. Thanks for the prayers!


----------



## mrsjoannak

I love your bump. I was a complete fat ass when I got pregnant with Sam. I am sure I started showing the second I peed on the stick.


----------



## Jessica28

Sore nipples for me....know it is O time.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jess - it's "go rape your OH" time!


----------



## 28329

Yes, go get him jess :)


----------



## jrowenj

bwaahahahahaha "go raper your husband time"


----------



## krystinab

Jess sometimes you got to take it....lol

Jamie you will be proud I bought hpts


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Jess sometimes you got to take it....lol
> 
> Jamie you will be proud I bought hpts

eeeeeeekkk.... im nervous!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Jess sometimes you got to take it....lol
> 
> Jamie you will be proud I bought hpts
> 
> eeeeeeekkk.... im nervous!Click to expand...

Lol me too! You need to update your ticker to December babies


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Jess sometimes you got to take it....lol
> 
> Jamie you will be proud I bought hpts
> 
> eeeeeeekkk.... im nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol me too! You need to update your ticker to December babiesClick to expand...

the banner is a link to a thread I joined... they said I could stay in the group even though I am due Dec now HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## jrowenj

when is Shelli and Bev gonna do the red cabbage pee test so I can see if it correctly predicts gender?!


----------



## krystinab

Hold on how does that work? I always do the needle on thread test...lol


----------



## jrowenj

something about boiling red cabbage and then you pee in the water and if the water turns pink its a boy purple a girl... it has to do with the pH in your urine?????


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> something about boiling red cabbage and then you pee in the water and if the water turns pink its a boy purple a girl... it has to do with the pH in your urine?????

Like the drano test


----------



## krystinab

WTF?? I was on countdown to preg looking at tests taken at 9dpo....anyway what the hell is in the background. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=26575


----------



## jrowenj

Im pisssing myselllfffff is ot a raw chicken?! A guy in the shower?!?!? I can not stop laughing


----------



## mammaspath

Krystina - please.........do god and all a favor and freaking test!

hi girls.....just got caught up with the new news!!!

mrs j - i am ready for for all your opk testing!!!!

afm - doctor called with blood test.......hcg is 200...........its within the range but im nervous!!! hmm.......what to do?!?


----------



## krystinab

Jamie your funny lol in was like what the hell is that....bwhahhaha.....

Amy is that good in the world of hcg?

I promise to test Sunday. 9 dpo is too soon...need to at least be in the double digits


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I think that's a child in the bathtub????


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I think that's a child in the bathtub????

That's a good one....I thought it was a man with a flower on his head....I know I am just silly

Whatever it is it's funny! Lol

.....just checked and the lady who posted it said pardon her kid in the back....is the kid naked???


----------



## mrsjoannak

krystinab said:


> WTF?? I was on countdown to preg looking at tests taken at 9dpo....anyway what the hell is in the background. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=26575

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA it is a kid with a pacifier.


----------



## mammaspath

krystinab said:


> Jamie your funny lol in was like what the hell is that....bwhahhaha.....
> 
> Amy is that good in the world of hcg?
> 
> I promise to test Sunday. 9 dpo is too soon...need to at least be in the double digits

idk......goodness i hope so!


----------



## Sunny skies

I've been lurking today but haven't had a chance to post. I've been trying to stay busy and keep my mind off the TWW, I guess it's working, seems to be going by quicker than last month. I feel no sx though, so I'm starting to feel like this won't be the month. 

Jamie, what a cute bump, even if it might just be gas.

Joanna, I think the don't stress attitude is going help you catch the egg. 

Krystina, just a few more days for us, any sx?

Jess, glad your hubby's. It to tired to bed, despite his crazy work schedule.

Katy, congrats on getting your new dog, I've been considering getting one but I would. Eed a dog that diesn't shed. Post a pic if you can.

May, 5 yrs in a. It milestone, I just had my 7th last month, time really does fly. Men always love gadgets. I know what you mean about loosing the romance, we typically just spend the day together and don't exchange gifts anymore.. Talk about getting old ...lol


----------



## jrowenj

Jannette - finger crossed!!

Omg I'm awake at 4:30am... Whyyyyy do I get morning sickness at night?! I'm miserable :cry:


----------



## 28329

Morning ladies. 
Jaime, I feel sorry for you. Being up early being sick is no fun! I hope you feel better soon. 
Cd 13 today, I'm really hoping for ovulation today but I can't see it happening. It's in the next few days though. Woo hoo. I will try and post a picture of my dog on sunday but it may mean emailing it to someone, my phone isn't that great.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - don't be discourage! Some people have no sx whatsoever and get pg! Yup 5 years is a long time but it didn't seem like it to me. We have been together for a total of 9 years and the relationship just feels so easy. I think the best thing is to just spend the time with him over a nice dinner than to go crazy over getting a gift. 

Jaime - feel better! You wanted a sign that piggy is nice and well, and she's reciprocated with morning sickness!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

This LULL is really boring, girls... we need a tester!!!! We also need the girls gearing up to OV to share some more details about how tired they are from all the :sex:!!!!

What's all the USA ladies plans for the holiday?!?!

Tonight, I am going to a comedy club with another couple for a double date! I love Comedy Clubs. I hope the guy is funny because it gets awkward when they aren't!

Saturday, I have an outdoor country themed wedding!! It is a pastors daughter from my old church, so there will no alcohol which is good because I won't have to fake it! After the wedding, going to my brother and sis in laws for some beer, smores and outdoor fire (minus the beer for me)! Sunday, our very good friends are having their first bbq at their brand new house! I am making my famous potato salad... oh, you haven't heard of it?! It's damn good! I will have to drink mock-tails that day because only the host knows i am knocked up!

Monday, may go out on our friend's boat! I live 5 minutes from the ocean and my neighborhood has a marina into the inlet!! It's supposed to be shit weather here though...

Today, I am off to Philly to meet my bff for mani/pedi and buy a dress for the wedding since nothing fits me! hahaha!!!


----------



## 28329

You have a lot planned jaime! I sure hope you have a great time. 
We're at it like rabbits here! I haven't worn DF out just yet. But he could have sex every day of my cycle, twice a day and still want more.....not for me though.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. One last post before we leave! I might not be on much this weekend being away and all. 

Gemma - Looking for your P4 levels... Usually <5 means you haven't OV'd yet. You will want >10 if you did OV on a non-medicated cycle such as yours. ;) Let me know if you have any more ??'s I know way too much about Progesterone.

Emily - The Prometrium really isn't that bad and it's only going to help you not hurt you. My Dr. said I will be on them for the 1st 12 weeks or so when I do get my BFP. I would take them for longer than the 2 weeks...

Krystina - I better come back on here and you better have your BFP girl! Chart is looking mighty fine.

Amy - 200 seems good to me! But the real test is to see if they double in 48 hours.

Jess - Go get your mans!

Everyone have a good weekend. Sorry if I missed anyone! xoxo

P.S. My HSG is in 1 week - omg I am so excited!


----------



## jrowenj

28329 said:


> You have a lot planned jaime! I sure hope you have a great time.
> We're at it like rabbits here! I haven't worn DF out just yet. But he could have sex every day of my cycle, twice a day and still want more.....not for me though.

hahahahaha!!! You're gonna be walking bow legged!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh yea. 

Jaime - Super freaking cute bump girl! LOVE it!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> This LULL is really boring, girls... we need a tester!!!! We also need the girls gearing up to OV to share some more details about how tired they are from all the :sex:!!!!
> 
> What's all the USA ladies plans for the holiday?!?!
> 
> Tonight, I am going to a comedy club with another couple for a double date! I love Comedy Clubs. I hope the guy is funny because it gets awkward when they aren't!
> 
> Saturday, I have an outdoor country themed wedding!! It is a pastors daughter from my old church, so there will no alcohol which is good because I won't have to fake it! After the wedding, going to my brother and sis in laws for some beer, smores and outdoor fire (minus the beer for me)! Sunday, our very good friends are having their first bbq at their brand new house! I am making my famous potato salad... oh, you haven't heard of it?! It's damn good! I will have to drink mock-tails that day because only the host knows i am knocked up!
> 
> Monday, may go out on our friend's boat! I live 5 minutes from the ocean and my neighborhood has a marina into the inlet!! It's supposed to be shit weather here though...
> 
> Today, I am off to Philly to meet my bff for mani/pedi and buy a dress for the wedding since nothing fits me! hahaha!!!


Oh... You want to hear about HOT :sex:...
Well last night ... I have no clue what got into mrj... He was channeling Christian Grey.. In the non red room of pain kinda a way. He told me EXACTLY what he wanted -I was like what? Are you joking? Oh you are Being serious... Ok let's do this. It was so not like him. I have asked him in the past if there was anything more I could do to keep things spicy, or things he did not like, or things he did like but I did not do enough and hehas always said no, it's great. 
So him telling me explicitly what to do made my jaw drop. (ha ha that is funny) I was in shock. AND then as if I could not get anymore out of the ordinary he was the forceful type pinning me down and telling me to be still... So who thinks he has been reading 50 shades on my iPad when I go to sleep? 
Bwahahahaahahahaha


----------



## mammaspath

Morning!
Jaime - sounds like you have an eventful weekend! how fun! lucky


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Hey girls. One last post before we leave! I might not be on much this weekend being away and all.
> 
> Gemma - Looking for your P4 levels... Usually <5 means you haven't OV'd yet. You will want >10 if you did OV on a non-medicated cycle such as yours. ;) Let me know if you have any more ??'s I know way too much about Progesterone.
> 
> Emily - The Prometrium really isn't that bad and it's only going to help you not hurt you. My Dr. said I will be on them for the 1st 12 weeks or so when I do get my BFP. I would take them for longer than the 2 weeks...
> 
> Krystina - I better come back on here and you better have your BFP girl! Chart is looking mighty fine.
> 
> Amy - 200 seems good to me! But the real test is to see if they double in 48 hours.
> 
> Jess - Go get your mans!
> 
> Everyone have a good weekend. Sorry if I missed anyone! xoxo
> 
> P.S. My HSG is in 1 week - omg I am so excited!



Lisa I hope you have a fun holiday weekend!


----------



## mammaspath

mrsj - he totally has been reading your ipad...........hahaha


----------



## mrsjoannak

mammaspath said:


> mrsj - he totally has been reading your ipad...........hahaha

What chapter are you on?


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> This LULL is really boring, girls... we need a tester!!!! We also need the girls gearing up to OV to share some more details about how tired they are from all the :sex:!!!!
> 
> What's all the USA ladies plans for the holiday?!?!
> 
> Tonight, I am going to a comedy club with another couple for a double date! I love Comedy Clubs. I hope the guy is funny because it gets awkward when they aren't!
> 
> Saturday, I have an outdoor country themed wedding!! It is a pastors daughter from my old church, so there will no alcohol which is good because I won't have to fake it! After the wedding, going to my brother and sis in laws for some beer, smores and outdoor fire (minus the beer for me)! Sunday, our very good friends are having their first bbq at their brand new house! I am making my famous potato salad... oh, you haven't heard of it?! It's damn good! I will have to drink mock-tails that day because only the host knows i am knocked up!
> 
> Monday, may go out on our friend's boat! I live 5 minutes from the ocean and my neighborhood has a marina into the inlet!! It's supposed to be shit weather here though...
> 
> Today, I am off to Philly to meet my bff for mani/pedi and buy a dress for the wedding since nothing fits me! hahaha!!!
> 
> 
> Oh... You want to hear about HOT :sex:...
> Well last night ... I have no clue what got into mrj... He was channeling Christian Grey.. In the non red room of pain kinda a way. He told me EXACTLY what he wanted -I was like what? Are you joking? Oh you are Being serious... Ok let's do this. It was so not like him. I have asked him in the past if there was anything more I could do to keep things spicy, or things he did not like, or things he did like but I did not do enough and hehas always said no, it's great.
> So him telling me explicitly what to do made my jaw drop. (ha ha that is funny) I was in shock. AND then as if I could not get anymore out of the ordinary he was the forceful type pinning me down and telling me to be still... So who thinks he has been reading 50 shades on my iPad when I go to sleep?
> BwahahahaahahahahaClick to expand...

Wooooaaaahhhh mama!!!! hahahahahahahahaha omg that would be hilarious if you caught him reading and taking notes!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

ummm.... i had a perverted fucking dream last night that I had a huge belly and Kev and I were doing it doggy style and he was RUBBING my FUCKING BELLY WHILE HITTIN IT! OMGGGGGGGG I CAN"T EVEN DEAL WITH THESE DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## mrsjoannak

mrsjoannak said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> mrsj - he totally has been reading your ipad...........hahaha
> 
> What chapter are you on?Click to expand...

I am nearly to chapter 18 and can I just say that I absolutely love their emails back and forth?


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> This LULL is really boring, girls... we need a tester!!!! We also need the girls gearing up to OV to share some more details about how tired they are from all the :sex:!!!!
> 
> What's all the USA ladies plans for the holiday?!?!
> 
> Tonight, I am going to a comedy club with another couple for a double date! I love Comedy Clubs. I hope the guy is funny because it gets awkward when they aren't!
> 
> Saturday, I have an outdoor country themed wedding!! It is a pastors daughter from my old church, so there will no alcohol which is good because I won't have to fake it! After the wedding, going to my brother and sis in laws for some beer, smores and outdoor fire (minus the beer for me)! Sunday, our very good friends are having their first bbq at their brand new house! I am making my famous potato salad... oh, you haven't heard of it?! It's damn good! I will have to drink mock-tails that day because only the host knows i am knocked up!
> 
> Monday, may go out on our friend's boat! I live 5 minutes from the ocean and my neighborhood has a marina into the inlet!! It's supposed to be shit weather here though...
> 
> Today, I am off to Philly to meet my bff for mani/pedi and buy a dress for the wedding since nothing fits me! hahaha!!!
> 
> 
> Oh... You want to hear about HOT :sex:...
> Well last night ... I have no clue what got into mrj... He was channeling Christian Grey.. In the non red room of pain kinda a way. He told me EXACTLY what he wanted -I was like what? Are you joking? Oh you are Being serious... Ok let's do this. It was so not like him. I have asked him in the past if there was anything more I could do to keep things spicy, or things he did not like, or things he did like but I did not do enough and hehas always said no, it's great.
> So him telling me explicitly what to do made my jaw drop. (ha ha that is funny) I was in shock. AND then as if I could not get anymore out of the ordinary he was the forceful type pinning me down and telling me to be still... So who thinks he has been reading 50 shades on my iPad when I go to sleep?
> BwahahahaahahahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Wooooaaaahhhh mama!!!! hahahahahahahahaha omg that would be hilarious if you caught him reading and taking notes!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!
> 
> ummm.... i had a perverted fucking dream last night that I had a huge belly and Kev and I were doing it doggy style and he was RUBBING my FUCKING BELLY WHILE HITTIN IT! OMGGGGGGGG I CAN"T EVEN DEAL WITH THESE DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:Click to expand...

Maybe be has a Buddha fetish... What is wrong with that? BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> OMGGGG....Click to expand...


----------



## 28329

Wow jaime, kinky.......I think. Lol. I love sex dreams. I jump my DF once I wake. 
There's some very horny ladies in this thread :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

28329 said:


> Wow jaime, kinky.......I think. Lol. I love sex dreams. I jump my DF once I wake.
> There's some very horny ladies in this thread :haha:

2 weeks ago i had my first girl on girl dream and I think the girl was Gretchen from The Real Housewives of Ocean County show.... omg... I can't deal with this! hahahahahahaahahahahaa


----------



## 28329

Gosh, I'm so jealous. I haven't had a sexy dreams in soooo long.


----------



## jrowenj

28329 said:


> Gosh, I'm so jealous. I haven't had a sexy dreams in soooo long.

that is because you have been have SEX... I think the last time I had sex was when I got pregnant! hahahahahahaa


----------



## shellideaks

Lol I have crazy sex dreams, but never actually want sex :p I've finished the first book now, on to Fifty Shades Darker but only read a few chapters, I've been slacking!

Jaime and Lisa, enjoy your weekends! I'm working until 8pm tonight then on a 9-5 tomorrow. Boooo. Roll on Sunday.

JoAnna, I deffo think your husband has been reading that book lmfao.


----------



## krystinab

Happy Friday ladies... I see a lot of us have exciting plans for Memorial Day! Thats awesome...Im working from home today, *THANK GOD* Sitting here watching 28 days later bout to have some speghetti...LOL

Sunny my bbs have been sore and I am having some pulling a twinges but I cant attribute that to being pregnant :( 

Jamie- MS is awesome I cant wait til I have it...

Lisa- have a wonderful weekend...

Shelli- I heard the 2nd book wasnt that great, tell me how you like it.

28- SEX LOVER! I know your going to catch that egg!!

Ms J- whoop whoop on that good loving...I know this is prob tmi BUT I like when it hursts to walk the next day!!

Amy- any MS? Maybe you will have the boy of the group!! They say boys dont give you MS like girls :)

Anyway, Im feeling chatting today... I will talk to you girls soon!


----------



## jrowenj

krystina - how is your chart compared to past charts??? It looks nice and high!

Spaghetti for breakfast?!?!


----------



## Hayaddie

Hey guys!!! I plan to BBQ all weekend and get some sun on this pasty belly!! I finally starte 50 shades last night and I love it already!!!!!

Krystina please test or just pretend to test and tell me you tested!!! I peed on baking soda last night.... Oh how I've missed peeing on things!! Bahahaha anyways that tests says I'm having a girl! The string test says a boy.... Shit.


----------



## krystinab

Jamie my chart looks average for me that 98.34 is a typical post O temp. It usually isnt that high so early - gets to 98.34 around CD 10 or so. I guess thats promising :) Sean made some bomb ass speghetti for dinner last night :)

Hayddie- Sunday is the day...PROMISE but yall better be here to encourage me if I get a BFN becuase I am going to be very sad....


----------



## snowflakes120

Hayley - You need to do the cabbage test thing they were talking about here.

Krystina - Freaking test!! I know you want to. Do it, Do it!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Joanna - I am smiling stupidly to myself here while reading your post waiting for my car to be services at the dealership. I was reading a few pages of "50 Shades" to my DH last night right when we were going to BD and he snatched it out of my hands and said "F this" and went to town on me. I really want him to read the book so that he can learn all the teasing and control techniques. Lol.

Jaime - you are killing me here!!!! No wonder you are waking up at 4:30am with a dream like that!!!!

Talk to me, people! I am getting new tires put on my car and the dealership is running behind so I will be stuck here for 1-2 hrs+!!!!! Bored out of my mind!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG Joanna - Your hubby was sooooo snooping on your ipad!! hahahaha!! 

Hi May - Hooray for new tires!


----------



## mrsjoannak

krystinab said:


> Jamie- MS is awesome I cant wait til I have it...

Once again I totally thought y'all were talking about Multiple Sclerosis =MS.

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahahaha! Soooo I was thinkin and we are all gonna have to exchange emails after we all get bfps and have our babies bc I talk to u hookers more than I talk to my own fucking mother! 

Please do the cabbage test shelli and bev before I go peeing on cabbage I need to know if it works! 

This damn multiple sclerosis... Lmao!


----------



## shellideaks

I shall try and pick one up either tomorrow or Sunday and do it! Just finding the time to go get one :p


----------



## krystinab

Yes we will...but I am sure this thread will nver die :) 

Ms. J...that damn MS LOL


----------



## jrowenj

Don't judge me but the kardashian kollection at sears is cuuute


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Don't judge me but the kardashian kollection at sears is cuuute

do you mean the bedding?? if so, it is cute but its waaay to expensive...its still Sears...

I have a few kardashian dresses from Bebe....so I am not going to judge!


----------



## mrsjoannak

So I am super pumped- I just got done organizing my coupons... 
and I made my shopping list... I am totally about to go get my extreme coupon on! I haven't done it in a while because we ran out of room for shit. We have since used a lot of our stock pile and donated stuff so we have room again. SO now I have to go fill it back up.


----------



## shellideaks

mrsjoannak said:


> So I am super pumped- I just got done organizing my coupons...
> and I made my shopping list... I am totally about to go get my extreme coupon on! I haven't done it in a while because we ran out of room for shit. We have since used a lot of our stock pile and donated stuff so we have room again. SO now I have to go fill it back up.

I think extreme couponing looks awesome! I watched an episode of Bones about it the other week and I would love to do it but we don't get that many coupons available over here. Have fun :D


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa, I have a sono in 2 weeks if there is a hb I will keep taking the progesterone.... :) I just hate the waiting game!! My first 2 pregnancies were flawless, but I was younger then and they always told me the older I got the harder it would be...darn PCOS!!! 

Jaime, this subject is kinda up your alley lol I called my aunt who has in the last year has told us she gets "Messages" from the other side, now I am not typically a believer but I have seen her pull out things she could have never known, and shes never lied to me before lol so I just wrote her and asked "Have you been able tp predict the future with your newly discovered gift" thats all I said and she said, "IDK my abilities just yet, why what do you want to know?".... "Are you pregnant?" I was in shock, no one could know I am pregnant as I havent seen anyone or even talked to them, she told me she saw me holding a baby blanket grinning as soon as I asked that question, she is still new to this "ability" but she has reassured me she sees something going well, I sure hope she is right lol


----------



## 28329

Omg, I'm so happy! My DD's school is a 2 mile walk away and asking a 4 year old to do that twice a day is too much. So I put an application in for her to start a school that's being built on my estate. I got a letter today and she got a place starting in september. I can't tell you how fucking pleased I am about that! :dance:


----------



## shellideaks

28329 said:


> Omg, I'm so happy! My DD's school is a 2 mile walk away and asking a 4 year old to do that twice a day is too much. So I put an application in for her to start a school that's being built on my estate. I got a letter today and she got a place starting in september. I can't tell you how fucking pleased I am about that! :dance:

That's awesome news! I know how crappy having a school further away is. My DS is currently at a school that's nearly 4 miles away (we moved house in March) and I can't enroll him in to a local school cos there's no places. I've applied for September but won't hear back until next month.


Emily, I would love to have a psychic reading! Good stuff that she sees you holding a baby blanket :)


----------



## 28329

I put in my DD's application back in feb then got a lteer saying they'll be in touch in june with a desision. I didn't expect the letter today. I hope you get a place in a closer school.


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina - not bedding. The clothing line. So cute!

Joanna I tried couponing and I am horrible at it!

Katy good news about dd school!

Omg NOTHING fits me and I look frumpy in everything! I finally got a maxi dress. Ughhh


----------



## 28329

Ok, just an out there question.......
How do you know you look frumpy in everything if nothing fits you? :haha:
I'm sure you look beautiful.


----------



## krystinab

Jamie I love maxis....i am sure you will loook nice. what color is it?


----------



## jrowenj

28329 said:


> Ok, just an out there question.......
> How do you know you look frumpy in everything if nothing fits you? :haha:
> I'm sure you look beautiful.

several of the dresses wouldn't zip over my boobs :dohh::dohh:

the ones that did fit (2 sizes up from my usual) looked horrible


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Jamie I love maxis....i am sure you will loook nice. what color is it?

it's a turquoise top and the bottom is all different colors but its kinda sheer from the knee down. it has a thick brown belt too!


----------



## 28329

Aww jaime, bless ya. You'll just have to go do some well deserved shopping. That dress sounds gorgeous. I have one like that but I need to put on some weight to get into it. Such a shame.


----------



## mammaspath

maxie dresses are the cutes........comon jaime its only gonna get bigger!

mrsj - im on page 400!!! and my husband is a coupon queen....its disgusting! HAHAHAJK

um who are are new testers......i with j.........i need to pee on something!


----------



## Bride2b

Fuck that took ages reading everything!

So Jamie I am jelous that you have a bump already, do you find it gets bigger at night than first thing in the morning. I swear your bump is bigger than what mine was at 19 1/2 weeks....I really had nothing! I cant wait to get a glorious little bump. You have to give us regular bump updates!

MrsJ your hubby has defo been getting hints from Mr Gray! Woop woop! I'm gonna give my OH my book once I'm done, I only started it yesterday and LOVE IT, FUCK YEAH!!!!!

Krystina, cant wait for you to test.

Katy glad your DD got the right school....phew a relief!

Lisa have an awesome break, thats for the info.

Emily think positive thoughts & amazing about the psychic!

Jess woop woop, TWW starts now!!!!!

May when are you O'ing?

AFM, I got my test results back...everything is "ok". The receptionist read the levels out (she was a bit unsure of what the numbers were/meant, this is what I wrote down....
FSH = 4.1
LH = IU/L
Follicular 2.4
Progesterone = 51
Oestregiol = 310PNOL/L

Does this make sense to anyone? Just tried to google it.... I think the FSH is good? Trying to work out if the progesterone is good or not? I think she missed the numbers out the LH.

Any advice would be great on this. I am not sure how everything is ok if I have a 7 day LP? Ho hum????

I might be on here less this next week as I have over 1000 maths exam papers to mark! I need the fucking money to pay off my wedding ring!!!! Ahhh 8 weeks tomorrow!! Gonna be up until midnight marking, then starting again at 6 am so I can get a few hours in at the beach tomorrow before resuming the marking!!

Happy holiday weekend ladies in the US!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, katy *cough*bitch*cough hahahaha jk!

Emily love the psychic info!!!!!!

Gemma - it gets bigger after I eat bwahahaha!!

I know nothing about levels : ( so, I am no help


----------



## 28329

Aww, always here to help. Haha


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - I should O around June 2nd if I have another regular 33 day cycle. It seems like its so far away - I am only at CD 12 today! I haven't even started using OPKs or SMEP yet. I also started taking Fertileaid and took soy this cycle so I wonder if it will mess with my O date. Plus I have been working out like a maniac! So tell me, did you have all those highs on the CBFM????? Do you know when you O'ed???? How do you feel about this cycle?


----------



## bdunn12

Hey ladies!! Sorry I haven't been in here for sooo long. I've been lurking around a little bit but I have been keeping busy the past few weeks. AF came on May 8 after a 35 day cycle. It lasted like a whole 7 or 8 days. Uugh...Anyway, I have had a lot of good news the past few weeks. I got accepted into nursing school and I start in August, we're moving into a new house right now, i'm going to a theme park tomorrow with a group of friends to just scream all of my frustrations with ttc out on rollercoasters lol, and my birthday is in a week or so. This month has definitely been busy and amazing. Hopefully it will end in pregnancy!! lol

When I had the last 35 day cycle, I used ovulation tests and I got a positive OPK on CD21. Well, this month, I have been taking OPK's randomly just to help my urge to pee on something and I got a positive OPK yesterday at CD17! I'm so happy that this cycle is hopefully going to be shorter. 

I have A LOT of reading to catch up on this thread. I'll be back soon!
Hope you all are doing great!!


----------



## Pattypea

Hi Ladies,
Wow just read over about 100 pages ha ha. You ladies can talk!

Jaime- Your bump is lovely! And your scan pic! Aw it must have been lovely seeing your little bean and the heart beating away!

MrsJ- Think I'm going to have to read this book! Sounds good. 

Amy- Are you having any symptoms yet? The only thing I have is sore nipples. Oh and a massive appetite! I keep waking up in the morning hoping to feel sick! But I don't. I'm hoping it's because I'm still quite early. With my dd, I was really sick!

Krystina- Can't wait for you to test. Need to see another BFP on this thread!

Gemma- I'm sorry I don't know much about levels. Keeping my fingers crossed for you that they are all great!

AFM- Nothing much to report on. Saw my doc on Tues. She said to calculate my pregnancy from the first day of LMP. That would make me 7 weeks on Tues. I know for sure I didn't ov until CD 28 so I'm still thinking I'm only 5 weeks on Tues! She said to ignore the OPK's. Confusing! Not having many symptoms which makes me worry! Sore boobs vanished yesterday day time but were back by the evening. xx


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Good morning! I am in a cheery mood today because it's my wedding anniversary! Even though times have not always been perfect, I have never been more happy and content in my life at this very moment. With that said, I'd like to leave you guys with a link that really puts perspective in every aspect of our lives. 

https://www.christianmamasguide.com/2012/05/15/when-god-says-wait/


----------



## jrowenj

Happy anniversary may. What a great website and lovely story! Its nice to be reminded that god has plans way bigger than we can imagine or even understand sometimes! I'm glad you are putting ttc out of your mind this weekend (as much as u can) and focus on how blessed you are and focus on the man god has put in yoiur life!! Have an awesome anniversary!


----------



## 28329

May, happy anniversary. And here's to many many more year to you and your DH!
Afm, cd 14. I'm getting uncomfortable like a normally do on ovulation day but I'm not sure if I'm ovulating or it's from all the "trying" we done last night. Jaime, you was right, I'm definately walking funny. We're going to keep at it every day and hope for the best.


----------



## Jessica28

Temp still hasn't spike up though and no cross hairs on FF. Nips are still sore though but I expect they will be back to normal tomorrow.

May - Happy Anniversary!


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!
pattypea - i have sore boobs finally and bouts of morning sickness.....but not like last time! yay! actually my husband has been throwing up the last three days hahahaha. im super hungry sometimes but just mostly tired here!

may - happy anniversary! - celebrate!!!!!!

bdunn - i actually just passed NCLEX a few weeks ago..........hardest thing ive ever done! But very rewarding......good luck.......and if you want the latest saunders or kaplan......im your girl! it's never to early to start studying......i failed the test twice!!!

jess - i hope you get crosshairs soon! but as pattypea said, sometimes you just forget all that stuff.......fx'd for you......i hope this is your month!


----------



## Bride2b

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Good morning! I am in a cheery mood today because it's my wedding anniversary! Even though times have not always been perfect, I have never been more happy and content in my life at this very moment. With that said, I'd like to leave you guys with a link with really puts perspective in every aspect of our lives.
> 
> https://www.christianmamasguide.com/2012/05/15/when-god-says-wait/

OMG I just welled up reading that - it is so true, it really does make you think that the babies we are meant to have will happen, but when the time is right. What an amazing story! Wow

I got loads of highs on CBFM, I think its because my first 2 cycles using it I used soy, so the cbfm registered higher readings (I also go major O pains) since then I havent had a peak (2 cycles now) so I can only think it needs resetting. I have no idea when I O'd or how many DPO I am, just hanging out for CD27 as thats when AF arrived last time. 

Happy anniversary xxxxx


----------



## krystinab

Morning ladies! Hope everyone enjoys their weekend! I will be testing tomorrow...fx I get that BFP!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

your a champ......with that chart i woulda tested 5 days ago!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Fuck-a-duck Krystina just fucking test now!!!that chart looks AWESOME!!!! Test test test test!!!!! Please!!!! I wanna no if what I'm thinking is gonna happen!!!x eeeekkk


----------



## 28329

Krystina, you're chart is beautiful. Test!!


----------



## Jessica28

I just looked at a bunch of opks in the gallery and I really don't think I Oed. My positive looks nothing like the positives in there and when I took a picture to upload it's even lighter on the pic. My opks are gone back to stark white and my temp hasn't even spiked so I am assuming I haven't Oed after all. My body is so F'ed up.


----------



## 28329

Last cycle I ovulated 3 days after my + opk. I sure hope you see that temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks everyone, for the well wishes!

Jess- keep doing the OPKs!!! The first time I used it I had thought I O'ed because it looked dark enough. Turns out it was still lighter than the control line and I O'ed a week later and missed the egg!!!! Don't get discouraged! You won't miss it once it turns positive.


----------



## Hayaddie

Guys.... All I can say right now is Christian Grey. I cannot even beleive some of the stuff I am reading..... Amazingggggggg ;)


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> Guys.... All I can say right now is Christian Grey. I cannot even beleive some of the stuff I am reading..... Amazingggggggg ;)

I hear they are making it into a movie, but I haven't even got to read it yet!!

AFM--rough day didn't feel pregnant so I havent been feeling to positive today, but I decided I will expect the worst and hopefully the best will happen :) 11 days til my sono :) 

HAve a great rest of your weekend girls :)


----------



## mammaspath

Hayaddie said:


> Guys.... All I can say right now is Christian Grey. I cannot even beleive some of the stuff I am reading..... Amazingggggggg ;)

just finished book one! how dare the writer end it like that!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## mammaspath

krystina i'm restless........i may wait up for your post! lmao!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been MIA some friends invited us to their box at the farewell westlife concert In manchester it was great! Well I did take a tumble before we got in there went down like a sack of shit and landed on my knee oooooouchie!! DH was very upset with me and I'm banned from wearing heels until princess is born..... I was soooo embarrassed had the paramedics checking me over my friends were panicking but princess is fine she was kicking away


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hey ladies!

I've been stalking this thread for a few days trying to read all of the posts but MAN you lot are busy on here ha I only got to like page 300 and I've decided to just post!

Firstly congratulations on all of your BFPs!! It's given me a lot of hope to read your journey and see a happy result! 

My name is Louise, I'm 29 from the West Midlands UK and I've had two early losses. First loss was 7 weeks(10 years ago and I didn't know I was pregnant due to a variety of reasons so the first we knew about our little bean was when it was nearly all over :-( ) the second loss was a MMC at 9+2 weeks, baby had died at 6+6 only four days after we had seen a happy healthy heartbeat. Had an ERPC on 25th April and AF has finally arrived (after a week of kicking my ass with period pains, spots ALL over my face and the worst PMT I've ever encountered!) so I'm hoping that in just a few days we will be TTC again!

Our plan is to use OPKs to start and have gently broached SMEP to hubby but I don't think he likes the sound of it but seeing as I didn't tell him exactly when you have to BD I think I can sneak SMEP in without him suspecting. Sneaky! But seriously if I don't conceive soon I might DIE!!It took us 11 months to conceive the baby that we just lost and I'm a bit worried if it takes that long again it'll be very upsetting.

I'm loving the way you ladies support each other and offer some excellent advice so I'm hoping you won't mind me joining pretty please :flower:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Welcome, Louise!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies...nothing exciting here...got a BFN this morning. Hoping I'm still on the early side but too use to BFN to think there's really still a chance. Goning to drown myself in sangria. Maybe I don't deserve to get preg...sorry I'm having a pity party for myself!


----------



## jrowenj

:hi: hi louise! Sorry for your lossees. Welcome to smeping!

Krystina - chart still looks good and you're still early. I got my bfp at 11 dpo! Fx fx fx fx enjoy ur memorial day sunday and get wasted!

Bev omggg thank god you and princess smep are ok!!!! No more designer heels for u!

Well, the weather was disgusting yesterdya. Soooo humid and the wedding was outside so it was torture! The grass was SOAKED bc it had rained the other day so we were all trampling through muddy grass. They had it catered by a local smokehouse bbq place though so it was delish! My brother spilled the beans and told some ppl I'm pregnant :dohh: 
Goin to a friends bbq today!


----------



## krystinab

Thanks Jamie. I was just about to say my temp took a nose dive this morning. Could it be implantation? And my dpo went back by 1 day....what the fuck????? 

Sorry Louise I was to self involved to say welcome, but welcome and good luck!

I loved the heat yesterday but then again I did spend all day at the pool!! Jamie your bro was prob just soo excited about a pending neice he couldn't help himself!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Welcome Louise and sorry for your losses good luck in your SMEP journey!

Krystina sorry bout the BFN fingers crossed its just too early! 
Sounds like you had fun in the mud jaime! Although the BBQ sounds great!


----------



## mammaspath

Morning girls!

welcome Louise! You've juste landed a great group of girls here!:hugs::hugs::thumbup:

Krystina - let's hope it's implantation!:kiss:

Um - im so freaking :sleep: but I can't sleep at all!

My sono is this Friday........getting super nervous......please someone tell me to stay off google!:wacko::wacko:


----------



## redmonkeysock

Thank you for the welcome ladies 

Krystina- sorry about your BFN jus try to keep your chin up maybe you're right and you're too early. And nothing wrong with feeling sorry for yourself! TTC is a nightmare oh how naive I was when I thought it would be fun and then BFP! Hope you're ok xx

Ladies I have been on this thread not even half a day he and I need some help please!

I have been bleeding slightly so maybe I was too early thinking it's AF? It's old blood with no flow just bits of it really more like what you get at the very end of AF. Can I even count this as a bleed if it continues like this? Jus getting a bit worried because after the ERPC I bled for literally one hour and it wasn't much. After that nada! It's now day 32 post ERPC so maybe it's too early to count as AF?

Anyone have any ideas please?

Thanks in advance 

Lou


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - sorry for the bfn but I think its still early. Test again in a few days and I hope AF stays away!

Bev - glad you gals are ok!

Amy - I cried at the end of book one! Btw, your bean is fine! Enjoy your weekend!

Jaime - I wanna see pics of this maxi dress! The weather totally suck balls and I am on my way to AC today! Hope it dries up.

Hi everyone else I might have missed!


----------



## krystinab

This is why I dont test early...anyway this is an evap line right?
 



Attached Files:







5.27.12.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mammaspath

louise - i counted all days that i had bleeding, any type. However im not sure about old blood........i may not be the best person to ask

bambam - did i add you to my book club??? i need to if not.......you can post in there at your will...........um ya i finished the book last night.........im more pissed off than sad......i can't believe the first one ended like that considering i don't have the second one! ahhhh im off to get it today!


----------



## mammaspath

krystinab said:


> This is why I dont test early...anyway this is an evap line right?

krystina! does that line have any color????? ive never had a evap on frer!!!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## krystinab

mammaspath said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> This is why I dont test early...anyway this is an evap line right?
> 
> krystina! does that line have any color????? ive never had a evap on frer!!!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

girl my eyes are playing tricks on me...i feel like its light pink at one angle and not the next...AF is due on the 31st will wait til then to test


----------



## jrowenj

Lou - not sure.... I know sometimes AF after a mc is very light or very heavy...

Krystina - It looks like an evap... I hope its the start of a BFP! I did have an evap like that once on an FRER... did that line come up right away or after the 10 mins?? 

May - This weather sucks! I hope it dries up for ya!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Lou - not sure.... I know sometimes AF after a mc is very light or very heavy...
> 
> Krystina - It looks like an evap... I hope its the start of a BFP! I did have an evap like that once on an FRER... did that line come up right away or after the 10 mins??
> 
> May - This weather sucks! I hope it dries up for ya!

well i threw it away after about a min then 5 mins or so later i went back thought I saw something and opened it up. I just looked at it again and its not as prenounced....a vanishing evap line? I dunno but I have a few nasty grams for the psychics if it doesnt turn to a BFP by AF due date. LOL


----------



## bdunn12

Mammaspath - Thank you! Congrats on passing the NCLEX. I have heard horror stories about it. I have actually been in Nursing school two times before. The first time, I made it to the 4th semester 6 months from graduating. You had to have an 80 to pass and I had a 79.35. Uugh, that mess will piss you off. The second time, I made it halfway through my last semester and an instructor screwed me over in clinical. I don't even want to get into that. The whole nursing staff didn't agree with her decision but there wasn't anything they could do. So now i'm starting back off at square 1 at a completely different school that is closer to home. Not really all that excited but just ready to get it over with. lol


----------



## redmonkeysock

Thanks for the replies.

I think we are going to go ahead and call it AF seeing as we could be waiting around forever for a full flow pre MC type AF to show up!

Hope you ladies are all having a good day, we've got some tropic weather going on over here! However it has been wasted on me as I got totally hammered last night and spent the day in the house nursing a hangover of doom!

Krystina- that looks to me like the start of a BFP but DON'T look at those things after the recommended time! It'll mess with your head!


----------



## 28329

Hi louise and welcome. So so sorry for your losses. 
Ladies...I'm so sure I ovulated yesterday but my chart doesn't agree with me. I'm going with my gut feeling though, I know my body pretty well. I see the gynea in 10 day and DF has agreed to see a doctor tomorrow to have his swimmers tested. I'm so happy with that.


----------



## jf1414

Ummm. I tested yesterday (first pic) total BFN. Tested again just now. Am I crazy pants or does that look like a faint line?????


----------



## 28329

You're not crazy, that's a bfp! Congratulations. Wow, very pretty line too.


----------



## jf1414

Just took a OPK and got a smiley face???


----------



## Pattypea

jf1414 said:


> View attachment 407569
> 
> 
> 
> Just took a OPK and got a smiley face???

Do you have anymore tests to use tomorrow morning. I reckon you'll get a lovely pink line :winkwink:


----------



## 28329

Opk's pick up pregnancy as well as lh. Show + even though they're picking up hcg, not lh. You're preggo hunnie.


----------



## Bride2b

JF THATS A BIG FUCKING POSITIVE!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOP WOOOOOP!!!! Take another tomorrow too just to make sure. congrats!!!

Welcome Lou, sorry for your losses, I'd say its AF. I think most of us ladies have had wried af's after our losses...just to screw with your mind even more!

Jaime your brother is naughty & I agree I wanna see your dress, your friend looked stunning!

Krystina...poo bags! I hope that it is too early for you hun & thats why it was a afn! Enjoy the sangria!

Katy FF wont give crosshairs until 3 dpo, so hang in there!

AFM - I am fucking sunburnt! what a tit! AF should be here tues/weds, have no signs or anything....so I think its onto another bloody month!!!!!!!!! Still ploughing through my marking, just over 800 papers to go!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

That's a total BFP!!!!! Congrats lady!!!!


----------



## 28329

I'm sun burnt too! But was far too nice today not to sit in the sun. 800 papers? Good luck with that...

I'm not expecting crosshairs yet, just thought I wouldve had a temp rise this morning. Maybe I ovulated in the early hours of the morning. We'll see.


----------



## mammaspath

congrats jf! those are lovely lines!


----------



## redmonkeysock

jf1414 said:


> View attachment 407549
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm. I tested yesterday (first pic) total BFN. Tested again just now. Am I crazy pants or does that look like a faint line?????

WOOOHOOOO!!congratulations!! This is a lucky thread yay!!
And as for the smiley face OPK, they will show when you are pregnant too which is why they say not to use them straight after a miscarriage due to the leftover hormones cos they can send the OPKs screwy.

Yay for you!

X


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome Louise, sorry about your losses. If its old blood, I would think its not AF, but not sure about that.

Krystina, your not out yet, it's still early, I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I'm patiently waiting to test as my AF is due the 30th. 

JFK, it looks like a BFP, congrats. I'm sure it will get darker. This month sure has been lucky.

Amy, I've been glued to Mr Grey most of the weekend. I've downloaded books 2 and 3 already. I'd the end that disappointing?

Gemma, sorry you've been stuck marking papers all weekend, hope uou've had some time to relax.

Hope everyone's been enjoying their weekend.


----------



## threemakefive

Congrats jf looks like u got that egg :) 

Welcome newbies :)


----------



## jrowenj

Jf that's a mother fucking bfp!!!! I had a positive opk the day before my dark hpt!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Amy - add me to your book club please!

Jf - congrats on the BFP! Tell us what you did this month!!!

Kristina - I bet you have a BFP in the making!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jf1414 said:


> View attachment 407549
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm. I tested yesterday (first pic) total BFN. Tested again just now. Am I crazy pants or does that look like a faint line?????

Ladies we have another one!!! Congrats JF you have a bun in the oven!


----------



## krystinab

jf1414 said:


> View attachment 407549
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm. I tested yesterday (first pic) total BFN. Tested again just now. Am I crazy pants or does that look like a faint line?????


Congrats girl!! I am so happy for you! Fx my bfn turns positive...I wana be like you :)


----------



## jf1414

Thank you so much ladies!! Honestly this is just the most lucky thread filled with the most supportive ladies! I really cannot believe it. 

Krystina- I took a test yesterday because I was going out to a beach bar with my friends. I got a BFN and like you to drown my sorrows I had lots of cocktails (NOW IM TOTALLY FREAKING OUT because I was drunk!!) So this morning my hubby and BD and I got cramps afterwards. We were in the bathroom and I said you know what let me just pee on this stick. I peed on the stick and he grabbed it and was like I'll look. Then he hands it to me and I see the line and im like WHAT!! So tonight I took another one that was a digital and low and behold... PREGNANT. I am seriously in disbelief!! SO many emotions, excited, scared, totally freakin freaking out!! I didnt have many symptoms except a couple times I felt dizzy and also had some zingers in my bbs. My dreams have been kind of vivid but nothing to make me think I was pregnant . I literally would have NEVER thought I was pregnant. I just hope it sticks!!!! Do not lose hope I totally thought I was completely out to the point where I drank!! I am sooooo nervous that I harmed the lil bean! My stomach is in KNOTS over it.

We followed the SMEP almost to the T, with a couple of days here and there that we missed. But I bd twice on the day I got a postive OPK and then 2 days after, skipped a day and bd again. 

In honor of all of you I took a pic of the test next to some CHICKEN NUGGETS! yummmm



Hubby is so excited he cannot stop smiling, and I really thank you all so much for the support! I feels good to be able to tell SOMEONE! This may sound extremely dumb but.... what the hell do I do now? Make a Dr Appt?


----------



## Bride2b

jf1414 said:


> Thank you so much ladies!! Honestly this is just the most lucky thread filled with the most supportive ladies! I really cannot believe it.
> 
> Krystina- I took a test yesterday because I was going out to a beach bar with my friends. I got a BFN and like you to drown my sorrows I had lots of cocktails (NOW IM TOTALLY FREAKING OUT because I was drunk!!) So this morning my hubby and BD and I got cramps afterwards. We were in the bathroom and I said you know what let me just pee on this stick. I peed on the stick and he grabbed it and was like I'll look. Then he hands it to me and I see the line and im like WHAT!! So tonight I took another one that was a digital and low and behold... PREGNANT. I am seriously in disbelief!! SO many emotions, excited, scared, totally freakin freaking out!! I didnt have many symptoms except a couple times I felt dizzy and also had some zingers in my bbs. My dreams have been kind of vivid but nothing to make me think I was pregnant . I literally would have NEVER thought I was pregnant. I just hope it sticks!!!! Do not lose hope I totally thought I was completely out to the point where I drank!! I am sooooo nervous that I harmed the lil bean! My stomach is in KNOTS over it.
> 
> We followed the SMEP almost to the T, with a couple of days here and there that we missed. But I bd twice on the day I got a postive OPK and then 2 days after, skipped a day and bd again.
> 
> In honor of all of you I took a pic of the test next to some CHICKEN NUGGETS! yummmm
> 
> View attachment 407743
> 
> 
> Hubby is so excited he cannot stop smiling, and I really thank you all so much for the support! I feels good to be able to tell SOMEONE! This may sound extremely dumb but.... what the hell do I do now? Make a Dr Appt?

Loving the nuggets! :thumbup:

I'm so pleased for you...there does seem to be a lot of baby dust around at the moment! Lets hope this continues! Dont worry about drinking, you wont be the first or the last one to do that! At this stage the bean isnt taking anything from you so dont worry xx

Are you in the US or UK? I know here we have to register with the midwife...dont know if that helps you!

I forgot to say yesterday BEV, I am so glad princess was ok after your fall, I bet you were so scared! xxxx


----------



## Bride2b

CD26 for me.........................yawn!


----------



## Jessica28

Gemma - have you stopped temping?


----------



## 28329

I love seeing them words. God bless the digi. Congratulations. Them chicken nuggets look so tastey. 
FF gave me crosshairs today. But I'm not convinced that I'm 3dpo. I'm unsure what my lp will do this cycle so we'll keep bd in case my suspitions are right.


----------



## jrowenj

Jf - pic by the nuggets hilarious!!!!!!!! Don't worry about the drinking alcohol. The lil bean isn't sharing the alcohol this early in the stage ... Soooo many women don't know they're pregnant until weeks after and they drink and smoke and eat bad foods. Lil bean just implanted and is starting to do its thing sont worry!! 

You should call your dr and they will take it from tjere letting u know when to come in. How exciting?!


----------



## auntylolo

Wow I finally caught up! Honestly, since I had to read like more than 50 pages over the weekend, I can't remember anything that's happened:dohh: except, 3 bfps! Am I right?! What a week!
Welcome to the newbies, its shit that you had to join a ttcal thread, but this one is the best:thumbup:

I had an amazing time in Vegas, I'm so sad to be home :( but glad to see my dogs again, I always miss them so much:blush: we won a little bit, ate some delicious food, lounged around the pool and did some mega shopping, I was treated to a new pair of Christian Louboutins and a bit of a spree in Abercrombie and Fitch. Yes, I am a spoilt bitch!

Ladies in the US, can I ask one of you a favour? I got some gift cards while I was over there for free baby things, like a nursing cover and a baby sling, but they only ship to the US. Would anyone be willing to order them for me and send them over here, and I'll paypal you the shipping costs?

Hope everyone is well:flower:


----------



## mrsjoannak

auntylolo said:


> Wow I finally caught up! Honestly, since I had to read like more than 50 pages over the weekend, I can't remember anything that's happened:dohh: except, 3 bfps! Am I right?! What a week!
> Welcome to the newbies, its shit that you had to join a ttcal thread, but this one is the best:thumbup:
> 
> I had an amazing time in Vegas, I'm so sad to be home :( but glad to see my dogs again, I always miss them so much:blush: we won a little bit, ate some delicious food, lounged around the pool and did some mega shopping, I was treated to a new pair of Christian Louboutins and a bit of a spree in Abercrombie and Fitch. Yes, I am a spoilt bitch!
> 
> Ladies in the US, can I ask one of you a favour? I got some gift cards while I was over there for free baby things, like a nursing cover and a baby sling, but they only ship to the US. Would anyone be willing to order them for me and send them over here, and I'll paypal you the shipping costs?
> 
> Hope everyone is well:flower:

I am glad you enjoyed Vegas! I have not been in 10 years...since I turned legal. 

I am up for mailing stuff if you like. You can email me if you want [email protected]


----------



## mammaspath

morning girls!

congrats on the digi!!!!

so i thought my sono was in 2 weeks.....um its this friday........ill only be around the end of 5 weeks........should i reschedule? i just don't wanna freak myself out!

and im going to vegas in three weeks :)


----------



## redmonkeysock

Grrr, I've written a whole long post and it won't show! Keeps saying that the mods need to approve it?! 

It kept ballsing up on my iPad god damn technology so my post might come through several times so massive apologies in advance! Only on this thread five mins and look at me cocking everything up!! Gah!!!

Woooohoooo for digis! I wish the words would stay on there forever! We have kept four of our pregnancy tests from our little bean- couldn't keep all of them since I got a POAS serious addiction and did 22 in total lmao!!

Loving the nuggets BTW! Just given me an idea for my lunch!

So we have gone ahead and switched on the CBFM today and counting it as CD1. I really don't understand that machine-hubby is sorting it all out as I have NO patience with technology! 

I know we will get screwy results due to the MC but to be honest it's probably just something to keep me feeling a bit more positive that we are "doing something" towards this pregnancy (other than BD obviously ha!) and if all I have to lose is a pack of OV sticks then I'm game 

It's another scorcher he in the west midlands! Not so good that I'm stuck in an office urgh!

So my week was HORRENDOUS last week and didn't get much better over the weekend.... My SIL who I think comes straight from the arse end of hell has posted truly stupid status updates on Facebook every god damn day since we lost the baby. She's always put mushy stuff on there before about her kids so I know it's not aimed at me particularly I just think hearing about what we have gone through has ramped up her need to gush about her kids. On the day of my ERPC "I'm so lucky to be a mother". Yeah....no shit. Thanks. And they've got progressively worse since then. Including two days after the surgery "does anyone want to adopt my 18month old as i cant cope with the lack of sleep". Last week I logged on to find the most upsetting one yet "looking at my children lets me know I've done a beautiful thing with me life". Jeeeeeze, my life must be ugly as FUCK after two miscarriages and damn all I have left to show for this ugly life is a successful career, two degrees, my own home and a happy marriage that has been sustained through some of the most difficult things life can throw at you.

She's a stupid bitch just in case anyone was wondering! I text her to say I wasnt strong enough to deal with reading that and I was removing her from my Facebook. She replied that she had always written that type of stuff (I agreed) but she apologised and offered to stop writing it. Obviously I don't want to come across as a psycho bitch cat lady so I said no ill just delete you. She apologised again. And that was that or so I thought. Firstly only my closest friends think she's out of order-my OH doesn't think it's that bad and my in laws don't really see the problem. Much worse she has complained to my MIL that I even brought it up and that she apologised! What the fuck!

So last week was a mental spiral of me being a vile cow then regretting it, then getting upset cos I was vile.....and so on and so forth :-/

Friday night was HOLY SHITBALLS bad. My friend found out she was preg two weeks after me. She absolutely deserves her rainbow baby (after a very bad ectopic that nearly killed her) so I don't take any of that away from her, my .... Not even issue really cos I'm not mad or anything, I'll call it an "ouchie" is that she posted the scan pic (12weeks) on Facebook so when I logged on it was just sat there it was a shock. Obviously I knew it was coming at some point but I was just going along in my own little bubble thinking that if it were the other way round I would give her a heads up that I was doing it and believing that she would do the same for me. When I lost my bean I tiptoed around her for days because I didn't want to stress her out etc so I was thinking of her whilst dealing with my own grief.

I DO NOT LIKE BEING THIS PERSON I AM HORRRRRIBLE!!!!:nope:


----------



## redmonkeysock

mammaspath said:


> morning girls!
> 
> congrats on the digi!!!!
> 
> so i thought my sono was in 2 weeks.....um its this friday........ill only be around the end of 5 weeks........should i reschedule? i just don't wanna freak myself out!
> 
> and im going to vegas in three weeks :)


Hiya,

Man everyone is going to Vegas! I WANNA GO TO VEGAS!! I'm going to be 30 in September so it may be an excellent excuse to go!!

Personally with regards to the sono I probably wouldn't go so early because I know it would stress me out plus you'll likely have to go back in a couple of weeks anyway if it's hard to see anything. It will be hard to resist going though I know I would struggle!

Lou x


----------



## auntylolo

Joanna, I'm going to pm you now:happydance:

Amy, I would also try and postpone it, can you push it back a week? I'm so jealous that you're going to Vegas! But man it's going to be hot! I think the coolest day we had was 95, but on the plus side everywhere we went were happy to do me a virgin frozen margarita:haha: whereabouts are you staying?


----------



## threemakefive

Mammaspath you might want to reschedule, my dr says you might see nothing but a sac.

I had some spotting yesterday and stopped by ER they say I was almost 6 weeks, even though four days ago i was almost 5 weeks...is that weird it changed so much? and nothing is inside the sac yet on vag sono...is that a bad sign?? HE said sac measurements arent necessarily very accurate...hope he is right! AND OMG they put a cathedar in , apparetnly standard now for ultrasound when you are barely pregnant and OMG I shouted FUCK and DAMNNIT so loud I bet the 5th floor heard me, she must have done something wrong bc now when I pee their is pink blood in it!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies good morning. 

Wu tulip you lucked out with the temps only getting to 95, it's 95 here in Maryland. I'm glad you enjoyed yourself. Did y'all win any money?

Amy I would keep my appointment only because I want to see the bean as much as possible. I rmpember at 5 weeks we saw a mini bean....but it's totally up to you.

Jf- happy happy joy joy!

Red- don't worry about the facebook thing I really think sometimes people don't know how insensitive the are, ya know?

Jamie- coom out today?

23- fx crossed this is your month! I love when I see those crosshairs!!

Afm, nothing. Went to a cook out yesterday...ate good! Temp was back up this morning, feeling I may not be totally out, but like sunny I'm not testing til AF is due!!!

Have a good day off US ladies! Feel like I'm missing someone, promise to make I up later!


----------



## krystinab

Not trying to get too excited but I peed on a opk and I got a smiley!! Could it be a bean cooking? Still not taking a hpt til friday but that's got me feeling positive!


----------



## jrowenj

Take an hpt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Take an hpt!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm too scarry......lol


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## threemakefive

Krystina take one ...how many dpo


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - test!!!!!!!! That's how Jaime and JF got their BFPs!!!!!!!


----------



## jf1414

OMG Krystina TEST!!!! 

Thanks for all the reassurance ladies! Xoxo still don't really feel any symptoms except full bbs and getting really full after eating or drinking water. 


:dust: to all!!


----------



## Bride2b

For fuck sake Krystina TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Laura so pleased you enjoyed Vegas sounds like you had a blast! Would LOVE to go there!

Lou, you are by no means a horrible person, after a mc I think we are hypersensitive to everything baby related etc, and those comments would hurt any of us if we were to see them. I would have been upset. I also can see your point about the scan picture....it kinds of hits you like a bolt outta the blue (even though you are expecting it) IYKWIM.

Jess yes I stopped temping - thought I'd 'chill out', which is great BUT I have no idea when I O'd (ugh!) I had to check this morning what CD I was on as I wasnt sure (so I guess I havent been stressing too much) Although I dont feel any different this month so I know that this isnt my month (again!)

Its been 6 months today since I lost Bertie, I cant believe its been 6 months, I think its gone quickly but also slowly. I dont really have much recollection of the first few months. On a positive note I get married in EXACTLY 2 months today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS. Krystina you had better be poas right now!!!


----------



## Jessica28

I'd say congrats are in order for Krystina!


----------



## BeverleyLN

JF!!!! Congrats girl that's fantastic news!!! Luuuuuucky thread!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Krystina test!


----------



## Jessica28

I don't even know if I even Oed.


----------



## Bride2b

Jessica28 said:


> I don't even know if I even Oed.

How weird! Just looked at your chart - if you were not consistent with temps you would have open circles....whats going on? You usually O by now!

I agree about Krystina a positive smiley = big-fucking-positive usually!

Lou I forgot to say I use CBFM & did last time too, so let me know if you need any advice. Basically press 'm' on cd 1 at the time you will usually test (there is a few hours grace either side) poas daily, and plug it into the monitor. The monitor will give 1 bar = low, 2 bars = high, 3 bars = peak. You are expected to O within 48 hours of the peak. Once you have your first peak feed it 'old' sticks (i.e feed it the peak stick again the next day) as it is programmed to have 2 peaks in a row, then a high, then lows. You many not get a peak the 1st month. I havent the last 2 months as when I started using it again I was taking soy, so it hasnt registered my surge (as its obviously lower without soy).


----------



## Jessica28

I have no idea... I thought I might have Oed after all those days of EWCm but I guess no luck.


----------



## Bride2b

Jessica28 said:


> I have no idea... I thought I might have Oed after all those days of EWCm but I guess no luck.

:saywhat:

Krystina!!!!!!!!!!!!! :test::headspin:


----------



## 28329

I agree Krystina, test! I don't know how you can wait so long!


----------



## Bride2b

Omg!! I'm so impatient! I keep coming back to see if there is a big announcement!!x


----------



## Bride2b

Katy trying to stalk your chart but my phone isn't loading it! If u think you are 2dpo then you can at least safely say that your in the dreaded tww!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Happy Memorial Day for the US girls! I am going home soon from Atlantic City and just wanted to say that this weekend was a complete flop for me in terms of TTC. I didn't get a chance to go back to the hotel room much which meant I didn't test with OPKs with concentrated urine and at my regular time (I can say that both OPKs still look negative). It also meant we didn't get to BD, although, I know I did not O yet. This morning I woke up so late my CBFM didn't ask for a test stick plus my temp shot up. FF tried to say I already O'ed last week due to the high temps I got his week from waking up late, but since I know I didn't yet, I discarded the high temps. I am now having lots of brown discharge and it's normal for me days before O. I am hoping I will O in 5 days at CD 20, which means I will start Robitussin tonight and start my BD marathon ASAP!

Now we have never done a sperm analysis so i dont know if my DH's sperms are healthy but would you recommend that we BD everyday from now till O or should I do every other day until positive OPK? I have tried both and obviously I am still not pregnant so I don't know what's the best way for us. I am running out of ideas!


----------



## 28329

Yes, I am definately in the tww. We have completely covered our bases. Just unsure as to what my lp will do this cycle.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Good luck to those in the 2WW!!! Krystina do we have any updates???


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina! I'm gonna come to baltimore and kick ur ass!


----------



## Sunny skies

Lou, I totally understand how you feel, even when your happy for people around you getting pregnant, it's hard not to think of your loss and be sad a little. I agree, your sister should be a little more sensitive but sometimes even family doesn't think first. Good luck.

Krystina, my practical side is saying wait to test...oh what the heck, go for it, test.

Amy, I would want to keep the appointment, for peace of mind. Would you get another scan at 8 weeks?

Katy, I hate the TWW, hope it goes quickly and the thread's lucky streak continues.

Gemma, sorry about your 6 month anniversary of your loss, it's almost 6 months for me too, but I haven't been through a quarter of what u did. I'm sure your upcoming wedding will bring some much deserved joy.

Jess, are you in the TWW? Maybe you just missed your surge.

Sorry, I haven't posted much, I've been transitioning still to my new position at work and getting home late. Hoping The witch stays away as I plan to test Thursday.

How are all the pregnant ladies doing?


----------



## mammaspath

Krystina - where the fuck are you!!!! i'm with jaime - balitmore or bust!!!!

afm - tired hungry sick, tired hungry sick.......and my boobs are on fire most of the time.

gemma - my heart hurts for you!

may - i bd everyday but one......supposedly the day after o by the chart........who the f knows but i hope a bfp is in the future

um.......im gonna keep my appt just cuz im nervous.......ahhh and rescan at 8weeks......seeriously four days!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

My OPK is getting darker but still not positive. Having tons of brown discharge and I wonder if this is what's preventing me from getting pg. I have it every month a few days before O. I read that the increase of estrogen causes the uterine lining to shed in preparation of O. I hope this is the case.

Just took a Mucinex and I am hoping to see ewcm for the first time his cycle. I think I will start to BD from today on until end of O. That's 6+ days worth of BD!!! The thought is tiring me out already. Lol.


----------



## Bride2b

Still waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinaaaaaaaa where are youuuuu


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm back from the beach trip and it was freaking awesome! So much fun and I totally got in some nice relaxing time too!

Holy crap too much has gone on while I was gone. Congrats to JF and Krystina I think you just may have done it this cycle! I really do! 

Emily - I am thinking of you and your spotting & trip to the ER. I am sure everything will be ok!

May - I loved your post with the story. I have been wondering lately if God is telling us to wait til Hubby is closer to being done with school.... He graduates May 2013. 

OMG. HSG for me is in like 4 days. I am so nervous that it's going to mega hurt... Almost done with my Clomid for this cycle. FX.


----------



## jrowenj

glad you had a great weekend, lisa!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Let me start off by saying you ladies are CRAZY!!! LOL

Snow why will the HSG hurt? Is it a shot? where?

Amy- did you decide to reschedule your appointment?

Bam- good luck, fx you catch that egg.

Sunny- when is AF due? Thursday? I am so excited for your test.

Bride- your getting married soooo soon!! You ready? 

Jess- how did the baby making go? do you feel like you caught that egg?

AFM, I am going to wait til Friday to test. AF is due Thursday....I really think the +opk was a fluke and I am not pregnant. But we shall see Friday! I was reading that only 68% of tests are + at 12 DPO, if I am pregnant I know I will fall in the 32%


----------



## mammaspath

omg krystina you drive me over the edge crazy!

i didn't reschedule......im just gonna go back at 8 weeks for another. i have them 6 8 12 and 20.......hopefully more too :)

think im getting a sub for zumba for a bit......i don't think im giving my classes 100 percent anymore so idk


----------



## HisGrace

I know this thread was started a while back, but can I join? I think I am finally on cycle day #1 after my miscarriage last month.


----------



## jrowenj

:hi: Hi Hisgrace! Sorry for you loss! Happy smeping!

Krystina... I am dying over here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM - So, last week at my ultrasound I didn't get to meet with the Dr just the u/s tech. The baby was measuring 9 weeks even though I knew I could only be 8 weeks... So, she changed my due date to Dec 27th... so, Today I had my appt with Dr to discuss the u/s and she said she is keeping me at the original Jan 3rd due date bc when you get scans this early sometimes the measurements are off slightly... so, now I am only 8weeks 4 days. BOO!!!


----------



## krystinab

WTF Jamie. I mean its only a few days off, but I know it like damn now I am going backwards. Who knows you may have a Decmeber baby!!

Thats whats up Amy, we want all the details of your appointment. Yea I feel you on getting a sub for Zumba....you'll be back at it in 10 months!!

Welcome Hisgrace!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> WTF Jamie. I mean its only a few days off, but I know it like damn now I am going backwards. Who knows you may have a Decmeber baby!!
> 
> Thats whats up Amy, we want all the details of your appointment. Yea I feel you on getting a sub for Zumba....you'll be back at it in 10 months!!
> 
> Welcome Hisgrace!

It's a week off... but i knew the u/s scan was wrong because that would have meant that i ovulated the same week I was still bleeding from period... so, i guess my peanut is just growing a little faster than normal which is fine as long as I don;t have a 10 pounder at the end! OUCH!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> WTF Jamie. I mean its only a few days off, but I know it like damn now I am going backwards. Who knows you may have a Decmeber baby!!
> 
> Thats whats up Amy, we want all the details of your appointment. Yea I feel you on getting a sub for Zumba....you'll be back at it in 10 months!!
> 
> Welcome Hisgrace!
> 
> It's a week off... but i knew the u/s scan was wrong because that would have meant that i ovulated the same week I was still bleeding from period... so, i guess my peanut is just growing a little faster than normal which is fine as long as I don;t have a 10 pounder at the end! OUCH!Click to expand...

AAHHAHAHAHAH a 10 pounder!! Thats hilarious to me.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Updated the first page have i missed any newbies out??


----------



## krystinab

so....i just made an appointment with the fertility specialist....pretty sure I am out this cycle :sad2: :sad2: its for June 6th....damn this sucks. I never thought it would take this much to get pregnant...damn...


----------



## Hayaddie

Krystina!!!! Testtttttttttttt please :)


----------



## snowflakes120

So I found this on another board and found it hillarious! I think it should be our thread logo!

https://i45.tinypic.com/35bggg3.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina - test!! U may not be ouitb!

Lisa I hilarious!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Its not over till the witch arrives Krystina! Sending lots of :dust: k


----------



## smythdm

Krystina - If it helps, I found out that I was pregnant 5 days before my fertility specialist appointment - I had made the appointment 30 days prior, but it was like my body finally recognized that it was time to get into gear. If you're not pregnant now (which you really really could be), maybe it'll be the same for you. 

I should mention that when I got pregnant - I so so thought I was out. I was in Vegas, drinking like a fish, and had a MASSIVE fight with my husband and was stressed beyond belief. No grapefruit juice, no Robitussin, no vitamin B - nothing. Too bad now that I've had a miscarriage, I'm back to my 2x a day OPK, CBFM, grapefruit juice, robitussin, vitamin b habit ;)


----------



## Jessica28

Krystina - there's absolutely no way I caught an egg again this cycle. To be honest I really don't even think I Oed yet. After lookingat some positive opks in the gallery there's no way mine was a true positive! Temp hasn't even spiked up yet. So depressing! I think you are still in tho!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - thanks! I hope you get your BFP this Friday when you test! I have a very good feeling about it! 

Lisa - I am wondering if God has another plan for me as well. DH and I have been trying to reduce our interest rate on our mortgage while i was in school and not working. I was waiting for an answer from the bank forever. I was worried that our interest rate was too high and we would have a hard time making the monthly payments while I was in school. Now that I graduated and am working, I am less stressed but still waiting to see if the bank will give us the reduced interest rate. I have been praying and God answered my prayers last Monday when we finally heard from the bank and we are approved! Maybe God wanted us to wait for this before giving us a BFP.

Hisgrace - hi and welcome!

AFM I took Mucinex last night and my cm is so slippery. I am wondering if it's because we BD'ed last night. I should be O'ing in a few days so we BD'ed last night, will skip tonight, then BD nonstop till after I O!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Krystina - there's absolutely no way I caught an egg again this cycle. To be honest I really don't even think I Oed yet. After lookingat some positive opks in the gallery there's no way mine was a true positive! Temp hasn't even spiked up yet. So depressing! I think you are still in tho!

Jess... your chart has me boggled... I forget how long are your cycles usually?


----------



## 28329

Hi hisgrace. And welcome. 
Jaime, it sucks that you're 8+4 BUT you're preggo, woo hoo. 
Krystina, don't count yourself out. The witch hasn't come!


----------



## Bride2b

Welcome hisgrace, sorry to hear of you loss, but this thread is fabby!!

Krystina ughhhghghghgh are you not going outta your mind? WTF?

Jamie at least you know that this due date is more accurate than the one you were given at the appointment, so you have 2013 miss piggy again!

Jess still wtf?

May good luck with BD as it seems you will O soon - are you still using CBFM?

Lisa that picture is great!

Wheres MrsJ?

AFM - CD27 and so far no AF (I got AF early last month on CD27) so at least it looks like my LP hasnt got even shorter! I've marked 527 exam papers so far!!!!!! I cant wait for it to be over and I get the money for it! My house is a shit hole as have avoided housework to get this marking done! Oh well!


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - do you have any clue when you ovulated?!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh yea Gemma. I meant to tell you earlier that 51 is a freaking awesome Progesterone level!! My OBGYN wants >10 on a non-medicated cycle such as yours and you exceeded that a great deal!!! I would die for that number!!! 

When do you plan on testing? Since Krystina is hold out on us...


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Gemma - do you have any clue when you ovulated?!

No fucking idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I must have O'd before CD21 as my blood tests showed I O'd, so could I have O'd CD20 with my progesterone levels? Who knows? I'd say I am at least 7 dpo.......who knows!


----------



## Bride2b

snowflakes120 said:


> Oh yea Gemma. I meant to tell you earlier that 51 is a freaking awesome Progesterone level!! My OBGYN wants >10 on a non-medicated cycle such as yours and you exceeded that a great deal!!! I would die for that number!!!
> 
> When do you plan on testing? Since Krystina is hold out on us...

Really? awesome! That pleases me that its good, I have googled it to death and couldnt find any info! I wonder how many dpo I was on cd21. Might go off and try and google it again!


----------



## Bride2b

I just had a google and think its measured differently here in the UK, it appears a number over 30 indicates O. So I guess thats a different reading to you guys in the US, so maybe my numbers are not so impressive afterall. I do feel like AF could be on its way! Ugh!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - yup I am still using my CBFM but it is still at low. My OPKs are getting there and I think I should O in the next few days. The last two cycles I O'ed on CD 20&21 and I am only at CD 16 today. I wonder maybe I'll O earlier this cycle. I did take soy. Can I just say you might be our next BFP? Please test... Pretty please!


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome hisgrace, sorry about your loss. Hope this thread brings you lots of luck.

Krystina, AF should be due tomorrow, but I'm going to wait the extra day.

May hope The soy helps bring O day sooner.

Jess, I know how you feel, I worry I'm not ovulating and if I am, that I'm not ovulating on the right side, keep praying my one tube is able to catch the egg.

Jaime, that little bean is growing fast... Maybe you'll have a 9 pounder ...lol

Nothing new with me, just Hoping AF stays away. I started feeling a little crampy today...no real symptoms yet, I've been tired but could also just be because I've been so busy. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Bride2b said:


> Welcome hisgrace, sorry to hear of you loss, but this thread is fabby!!
> 
> Krystina ughhhghghghgh are you not going outta your mind? WTF?
> 
> Jamie at least you know that this due date is more accurate than the one you were given at the appointment, so you have 2013 miss piggy again!
> 
> Jess still wtf?
> 
> May good luck with BD as it seems you will O soon - are you still using CBFM?
> 
> Lisa that picture is great!
> 
> Wheres MrsJ?
> 
> AFM - CD27 and so far no AF (I got AF early last month on CD27) so at least it looks like my LP hasnt got even shorter! I've marked 527 exam papers so far!!!!!! I cant wait for it to be over and I get the money for it! My house is a shit hole as have avoided housework to get this marking done! Oh well!



mrsj is lurking a bit today. It has been busy around here. still peeing on Opks and they are all negative. I am cd13. We have had swing from the rafters sex lately... so we shall see how long we can hang- see if we can make it to my o day with my super duper mega cycles. I will have to read up on everyone and reply tomorrow. I am tired. night all!


----------



## 28329

Morning ladies. How's everyone doing? 5dpo today, temp took a nose dive below my coverline today. I'm sure it'll be back up tomorrow though.


----------



## jrowenj

28329 said:


> Morning ladies. How's everyone doing? 5dpo today, temp took a nose dive below my coverline today. I'm sure it'll be back up tomorrow though.

implantation dip????????


----------



## 28329

Gosh, I wish! But I'm sure it's a little too early for that. I know implantation at 5dpo isn't unheard of but I'm sure I'm not that lucky!! How are you today?


----------



## jrowenj

28329 said:


> Gosh, I wish! But I'm sure it's a little too early for that. I know implantation at 5dpo isn't unheard of but I'm sure I'm not that lucky!! How are you today?

I am doing well... woke up queasy, but hubby brought me a banana in bed and I am not talking about his cock either hahahaahaha... sorry, it just sounded funny... a banana in bead...

I have been living on bread and bagels for 3 weeks and I am so fat. So, yesterday my husband and I decided to quit being slackers and cut out all bread and processed food!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Gemma - do you have any clue when you ovulated?!
> 
> No fucking idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I must have O'd before CD21 as my blood tests showed I O'd, so could I have O'd CD20 with my progesterone levels? Who knows? I'd say I am at least 7 dpo.......who knows!Click to expand...

Gemma ONE MONTH TIL YOUR WEDDING! OH EM GEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 28329

Ha ha, banana in bed did sound funny! I'm sure you're not getting fat but us women always say we're fat he he. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## jrowenj

thanks! But, I def was getting plump BEFORE i got preggo... I was supposed to lose 10 lbs before I got pregnant, but ttc is so damn stressful the only thing I wanted to do was stuff my face! hahahahaaha!!

KRYSTINA - Someone on the psychic thread got their BFP and a correct prediction from 2 psychics!!! TEST TEST TEST TEST!


----------



## 28329

I have put on quite a bit since the stress of ttc took a hold. Luckily George still fancies me.


----------



## jrowenj

28329 said:


> I have put on quite a bit since the stress of ttc took a hold. Luckily George still fancies me.

:thumbup: True... it's funny how you think being thinner is more attractive, but I think as long as I have a vagina my hubby is happy LMAO!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> thanks! But, I def was getting plump BEFORE i got preggo... I was supposed to lose 10 lbs before I got pregnant, but ttc is so damn stressful the only thing I wanted to do was stuff my face! hahahahaaha!!
> 
> KRYSTINA - Someone on the psychic thread got their BFP and a correct prediction from 2 psychics!!! TEST TEST TEST TEST!


Girl its over....huge temp drop today...been sobbing like a baby...I know AF is on her way....I so over this shit. I am really tired and depressed....thanks for your support though. Hopefully the RE appointment goes well....


----------



## jrowenj

Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - I am sending you the hugest biggest hug right now from across the miles. Sorry for the temp drop. I am sure the RE is going to help tremendously. I have heard only good things. If nothing happens for us in a couple months we'll be going. Your going to have a great plan of action soon and I'm gonna be major jealous!

Ladies - I too have put on weight since the MC. I am totally flabby. Hubby was taking pics of me in my bathing suit at the beach this weekend and I was looking through them last night and was totally disgusted with myself. I really need to do something. I did get a Yoga thingy from Groupon like 2 weeks ago. I need to go and do that. Like pronto.


----------



## 28329

Krystina, sorry about the temp drop. Big hugs to you! I'm sure the RE will give you so much hope and a fantastic plan of action.


----------



## krystinab

Thanks ladies! On to the next tester in our group....

As forbthe weight gain...I too gained some weight...like 9lbs....but to be honest I like the extra meat...make me feel womanly. I always felt like a little girl...all skinny and boney...lol I would like to work on my stomach! Going to do insanity


----------



## mammaspath

ahh krystina big hugs!!!

i agree with all you ladies......before m/c i was in really good shape......after 4 kids in a two peice i looked amazing....toned and definition.......after i couldnt shake it and i work out like a mad women!!!!

seriously my husband told me i was a little chubby around the waist yesterday! oh my prince charming.........

he tried to recover with......well its probably because you have been pregnant 7 times!!! dear lord.........it didn't make me feel better........oh well i don't even care......im just so happy about being pregnant that it doesn't even matter........:)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - sorry about the temp dip. It really sucks to have to go through that month after month. Don't be discouraged, your RE appt will totally help put things back in perspective. I am currently doing Insanity! I am on my 3rd week and it's kicking my ass! Today I woke up sore as hell! I dread it everyday but feel great after I have finished the work out! This is how I am distracting myself from TTC this month.

AFM - yesterday my OPKs got usually dark for CD 16. It almost looks as if I am about to O any minute. It's strange because it usually doesn't get quite dark until CD 19. So as tired as we were last night, we BD'ed anyway. Still a bit of brown discharge and I also started cramping a bit. I think O is getting closer. Of course my alarm failed the work this morning and I ended up temping an hour late. This month is a mess for me!


----------



## krystinab

Amy men never know what to say...sometimes I just laugh when Sean puts his foot in his mouth...dont take it personally, I know with all that Zumba you look great!

Thanks Bam for the kind words...I hope you catch that egg. I forget, do you always get brown discharge with O?

AFM, just called my hair stylist, figure since I cant control getting pregnant I can at least control my hair color...thinkign red head...


----------



## jrowenj

krystina - my heart hurts :sad: Excited that you have an appt with RE though


----------



## BeverleyLN

Sorry about the temp dip krystina.... Sending hugs x


----------



## snowflakes120

Ha! Krystina, I totally just made my appt with my hair dresser... I'm thinking more blonde for me!! Also, FB suggested we be friends so I requested you!! 

Emily! Please check in hun. I'm kinda worried about you! Please let us know that the spotting stopped etc...

May - Hooray for almost +. Get your man again tonight! I don't care if you are tired! 

28329 - Remind me your name again huns! 

Jaime - You are too much with your Ham and your Banana!! Defo preggo with that combo!!

Joanna - You go girl with your awesome sex! We too had some pretty good sex on vaca - I must admit! When do you think you will OV?

AFM, I'm bored. I hate these CD's that involve waiting for OV. Boring! Tonight is my last dose of Clomid! T-2 days til HSG! I'm excited today but scared of the cost but oh well! This cycle with the HSG & Ultrasound is going to cost us about $1,300!! We need to do this!


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Ha! Krystina, I totally just made my appt with my hair dresser... I'm thinking more blonde for me!! Also, FB suggested we be friends so I requested you!!
> 
> Emily! Please check in hun. I'm kinda worried about you! Please let us know that the spotting stopped etc...
> 
> May - Hooray for almost +. Get your man again tonight! I don't care if you are tired!
> 
> 28329 - Remind me your name again huns!
> 
> Jaime - You are too much with your Ham and your Banana!! Defo preggo with that combo!!
> 
> Joanna - You go girl with your awesome sex! We too had some pretty good sex on vaca - I must admit! When do you think you will OV?
> 
> AFM, I'm bored. I hate these CD's that involve waiting for OV. Boring! Tonight is my last dose of Clomid! T-2 days til HSG! I'm excited today but scared of the cost but oh well! This cycle with the HSG & Ultrasound is going to cost us about $1,300!! We need to do this!

Perfect! I will accept when I log on. Damn $1300 for HSG shot, thats expensive. Does your insurance cover anything?


----------



## 28329

:haha:
My name is Katy. But don't worry if you forget it, I'm terrible with names.


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - A HSG is a x-ray type test where they insert dye and check out my Ute & tubes - it will also in turn unblock them. The cost will go towards my high deductible which I haven't even come close to meeting yet this year.... So I really need to get PG in the next 3 months so I can get these procedures and give birth in one Insurance Calendar Year (6/1/12-5/29/13)!! I just kind figure - what's the point in taking Clomid if my tubes are blocked! I'd just be wasting the Clomid - ya know?? I'll just have to suck it up and pay the money...

I think your getting it confused with the HCG shot which will make you ovulate!! Hehe!! I can see how it's confusing though!! 

Anyways, here's some info on what I am having done: https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/guide/hysterosalpingogram-21590

Nice to meet you Katy!!!!


----------



## smythdm

My doctor told me (and it was true, even though I m/c) that fertility is increased following the HSG for 3 months. It didn't hurt THAT BAD (but I hear it hurts much more if your tubes are blocked - mine weren't), it was more uncomfortable and you just want that dye OUT. Ask them to show you your screen if you can and also if your uterus is titled :)


----------



## Bride2b

Krystine sorry your temps dropped, I was really hopeful for you! I am gutted for you...although your not out until the witch shows!

MrsJ I am so jealous of your action, I think MrJ has defo been reading about Christian Grey!

AFM - nothing still! Just waiting af. Since my loss my cycles have been 33 days, 30, 28, and 27 days....today is cd28 so at least my lp is longer than last month so I dont mind waiting a few days for AF as it means it will help me get pg! I think af will be here tomorrow!
Yes Jaime less than 2 months to go!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Bride2b

May good luck and get BDing!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Hey Lisa...all is well just one day little spotting..little crampy today but having lots of morning sickness so I'm glad for that...and Omg I never sleep more than 7 hours and last few nights I've slept like 10!!! I love summer break lol..now just waiting my week for appt...today I'm occupyying my time with making a family recipe of Green Ckn and rice...it is turning out awesome! Thanks for asking abt me...Im just not expecting too much but heard a lot of how gestational sac measuring is typically 5days off so that is helping me relax...I think it was just too early but my hcg was 5600 Idk if that is good or what lol but sounds good :) 

Krystina sorry bout the drop :( glad ur seeing re tho

Hope everyone else is having a great day :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for the update Emily. I am pleased to hear about your MS! And that the spotting was only one day! I'm coming over for dinner - it sounds delish! We're having left over rosemary and potato chicken.

Gemma - When are you testing??!! 

smythdm - I have heard that about it potentially increasing fertility for 3 months - my mom and good girlfriend got PG 1st month of the HSG. I hope to follow suit!

AFM, why in the world do I have super watery CM on CD7???!!! wtf...


----------



## smythdm

Thats awesome (for me it was 2 months after) - the sonographer actually said to me right before the procedure "ok - lets get you pregnant" :)


----------



## jrowenj

well i am freaking out... i had brown mucus earlier and dr said it was fine... i just went to the bathroom and am bleeding now


----------



## Bride2b

As long as its brown not red it should be fine! Lots of ladies bleed during pregnancy,make sure you rest and it should ease up!


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa I'm gonna c if AF arrives tomorrow,I'm not one for testing too early. I'm con inched I cant be so it's a waiting game!x


----------



## Bride2b

Should say convinced I'm not pregnant!


----------



## jrowenj

It's bright red and had clots... going for an emergecy scan


----------



## shellideaks

Hope everything is okay Jaime :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

scan is in half hour. I will keep you posted... It seems to have stopped... but it was a good amount of blood :cry:


----------



## Bride2b

Good luck hun xxxxxxxxxxxx Keeping everything crossed for you darling xxxx


----------



## jrowenj

thanks... i don't have any cramps... so, I am hoping it's just a fluke


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - hope everything's ok and let us know ASAP!

Weird, my OPKs got lighter than yesterday and I know I didn't O yet. Hopefully i should O in 3 days. Should I let DH rest tonight and then start my BD marathon tomorrow night? We have been doing it 3 straight days already and DH might need to "recharge".


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> It's bright red and had clots... going for an emergecy scan

Jaime my SIS had one Saturday baby is fine no worries....she had clots and all :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies... I will be joining you all very soon I hope...

I'm just waiting for my first AF to arrive (please please come soon), then we will be sticking very very closely to the plan :)

I'm sooo excited about this, this will be the first ever time we will of tried the smep :) fingers crossed it works x


----------



## threemakefive

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hey ladies... I will be joining you all very soon I hope...
> 
> I'm just waiting for my first AF to arrive (please please come soon), then we will be sticking very very closely to the plan :)
> 
> I'm sooo excited about this, this will be the first ever time we will of tried the smep :) fingers crossed it works x

Welcome this thread is great :) we've had 11 bfps in just 5 months :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Babee!

Oh man Jaime. Please update asap! I am glad it stopped already but I remember when I was PG there was a girl on a thread that had some sort of subchronionic (sp?) bleed or something and everything was fine. It could be something like that.


----------



## 28329

Oh god jaime, I hope all is ok with baby. I have everything crossed for you. Let us know how your scan goes.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

threemakefive said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies... I will be joining you all very soon I hope...
> 
> I'm just waiting for my first AF to arrive (please please come soon), then we will be sticking very very closely to the plan :)
> 
> I'm sooo excited about this, this will be the first ever time we will of tried the smep :) fingers crossed it works x
> 
> Welcome this thread is great :) we've had 11 bfps in just 5 months :)Click to expand...

WOW, that is fantastic!... I really hope I'm number 12 x


----------



## 28329

Welcome babee. Hope you get a bfp very soon.


----------



## Hayaddie

Everything crossed for you Jaime! Keep us posted!


----------



## jrowenj

went to my dr's and had an u/s... everything is OK!!!!!!! THank you, LORD!!!!!!! Heard the heartbeat 175bpm and baby is measuring 9 weeks 6days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMG... when the tech said everything was OK, I yelled HOLY SHIT and she laughed!


----------



## Hayaddie

Thank God!!!! Did they say why you were bleeding?! Almost ten weeks! I think I would go with that date :)


----------



## jrowenj

She said it's just normal to have bleeding sometimes... also, I had a pap smear yesterday so maybe that had something to do with it???

They checked my ovaries and all around the sac and there are no clots or fluid which is great... You know what is weird... If I didn't get pregnant, my period would have been due around now... I wonder if it has something to do with it???


----------



## shellideaks

Awesome news Jaime, that's one good growing baby you've got in there! x


----------



## jrowenj

My Dr looked at my husband (6'5" weighs 250) and said "ummm that explains it... hahahahhaa


----------



## 28329

Aww jaime. Great news. You had us worried!


----------



## Hayaddie

Bahahahaha! You are gonna have a HUGE Miss Piggy!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, Katy... i was freaking OUT!

Haley! NO!! My husband said ... "omg... i hope it's not a girl because I don't want her to me a bohemeth" hahahahahahaha


----------



## Hayaddie

Lol!!! Oh no! Well..... Maybe she could get into Sumo or something?? ;)


----------



## jrowenj

SUMO?!?!?!? Screw that! I am putting her in modeling! hahahah toddlers in tiaras anyone?


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, sorry about the temp dip.

Jamie, glad everything is ok.

This TTC is bullshit. I had some light spotting today when I wiped, I'm sure the witch is coming to town. I know it's only been 3 months of trying but I had to wait 3 months after surgery. Maybe I need to consider the dye test to make sure my tube is ok.... Only worry is I've Heard there are some risks involved. I've also gained some weight and despite working out for last two months I csn't seem to loose a pound. I think all my ab muscles are gone.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thank god everything is OK jaime! it will be something to do with the smear or the fact the your period was due my doc told me when I had my mc that some women get their period all the way through pregnancy


----------



## krystinab

Goodness Jamie I am so happy you and your bean are ok. One of my girlfriends had off and on bleeding through her entire pregnancy...hopefully thats not you but I'm glad the lil baby is doing well! Modeling is the way to go!!

Sunny your ticker says cd1 what day are you?

Jf how's the bean??

AFM, just started cramping so expecting the witch any hour....I was reading that a lot of ladies get pregnant on their first cycle off clomid. Hoping that's my sitaution. It sure would cut down on the worry of having twins!


----------



## jf1414

krystinab said:


> Goodness Jamie I am so happy you and your bean are ok. One of my girlfriends had off and on bleeding through her entire pregnancy...hopefully thats not you but I'm glad the lil baby is doing well! Modeling is the way to go!!
> 
> Sunny your ticker says cd1 what day are you?
> 
> Jf how's the bean??
> 
> AFM, just started cramping so expecting the witch any hour....I was reading that a lot of ladies get pregnant on their first cycle off clomid. Hoping that's my sitaution. It sure would cut down on the worry of having twins!

Sorry I have been lurking.. so hard to keep up at work!! 

Krystina did you try to test or you just totally know you are out??

I dont know how the bean is I dont feel anything except cramping on an off.. almost like im getting my period (which would be due in 3 days). I was feeling really exhausted yesterday but today not so much at all. Also I have had a gassy stomach tonight (TMI SORRY LOL) But my first appointment isnt until June 27th and I am so nervous I wish I knew how the bean was doing! My bbs are pretty swollen and tender and I have been SO HUNGRY! I keep wanting to pee on sticks to make sure I am still pregnant, but I dont have anymore!

Jamie I am so happy everything is ok. 

Sunny- sending you lots of positive thoughts and much :dust:

lots of :hugs: to everyone


----------



## Sunny skies

I'm CD28. AF should be in full force by the morning, still just spotting. Guessing tomorrow will be CD1.


----------



## mammaspath

dear god jaime - my heart sank when i saw your first post! so glad everything is ok!

welcome babee.......its a lucky thread for sure!

krystina - im hoping bfp!!! after off the clomid


----------



## HisGrace

Jaime, I'm so glad everything is fine. That's pretty scary.


----------



## Bride2b

Phew Jaime I'm so relieved that miss piggy is doing well & going from strength to strength! Xx


----------



## 28329

Morning ladies. I hope everyone is refreshed and well.


----------



## jrowenj

I need updates on everyone!!! Who is testing who is in 2ww? Hows everyone feeling??


----------



## 28329

I'm 6dpo. Temp went back up this morning. Am going to start testing at 10dpo! So only 4 more days.


----------



## bdunn12

I'm 5dpo now! Woohoo..I might test on the 4th when I'm 9dpo just because it's my bday and it would be awesome to get a bfp on my bday. Otherwise, AF is due on June 9th so we shall see! I have been trying to stay relaxed and I've been doing pretty good with it. So far the few days of this TWW have gone by fast! Haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary other than I have a backache, headache, and my eyes burn. I also slept 12 hours last night. lol

Jaime - I am soo glad baby is doing good! I haven't been on here too much lately the past few days so I haven't been keeping up. I saw someone talking about a subchorionic hemorrhage. I had that when I was pregnant. I got my BFP at 4w4d and I began bleeding at 5weeks. Docs said it was a subchorionic hemorrhage. I bled all the way up to about 8 weeks, it stopped, and then I started back and miscarried. Doctors said it didn't affect the pregnancy though so it wasn't why I miscarried or anything.

I have been thinking. I want to be pregnant sooo bad but I know that I'm going to be so scared when it actually happens. I know that when I have that first ultrasound, my heart is going to be racing. Along with every other ultrasound I have. I am so so nervous. 

Can I be put on the list on the first page? Maybe that will be good luck for me getting a BFP. HA! I've been crazy the past two cycles. Last month, the day I tested was suppose to be a full moon that night so I thought I would definitely get a BFP. Also, we would have had the gender scan somewhere around DH's bday..Thought for SURE that it was going to be the month. Just seemed too perfect. Lol

This month, I would hopefully get the BFP on my bday, I would have a Valentines baby, and I would enter the second tri on the due date of my angel baby. Has to happen, right? lol 

Anyway, I need to stop talking. Goodnight, ladies! Hope some of this makes sense. I need another 12 hours of sleep.


----------



## jrowenj

Katy, have u had any sx?? If not I wouldn't think much. I didn't really have sx

Bdunn - hoping u get ur bday bfp!!!

Gemma - I forget did the robitussin work?? How are u feeling? U should know any day now, right??

May - have u ov yet?? I'm too lazy to read back!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Jamie just read through previous posts and sooo glad everything went well at your scan :)

AFM I'm on CD35 (my cycles are usually 28-29days long)... 

I'm still getting positives from my MC which will of been 5 weeks tomorrow. Today's seems darker, so I guess I won't be getting my AF Anytime soon with hcg still left in me...

I wish I could fast forward time lol if only!


----------



## Jessica28

Well io am out of town for a few days for my sisters convocation. We went out for supper and drinks last night and tonight will be much the same but we have an early rise to go home. Have to leave at 5 30 am to catch the ferry and I have to got back to work as soon as I get home. Gunna be zonked but at least it will be friday! Atm, nothing new with me ttc wise. No sign of af which is technically due tomorrow but I think I oed late if at all so I assume it wil be a week or so yet anyway. Think I might give up on the opks and temping for awhile. We don't really follow smep properly anywhere where oh is constantly working. He will finally have days off around the last of june so just taking a break from all that for now. Those opks have really got me stressed out and I have myself convinced that I haven't oed in a couple months. So frustratinng.

Jaime - I am so very happy for you. The little bean is all snuggly in there now and everything will be okay! You will make a wonderful mother!


----------



## jrowenj

hi babee! Welcome... sorry for your loss :hugs: That waiting game is the worst, right? I remember after my loss I just wanted to hurry up and move on! We just have to remember our bodies know when they're ready... but the wait is definitely a damper!

Jess - Do you think you ovulated on cd 19??? I looked at your chart and thought maybe that was ov dip??


----------



## jrowenj

Lil Miss Piggy we got to see last night safe and sound!


----------



## 28329

Aww jaime, how cute!!

Nothing yet but it is very early. Had some sharp throbbing pains in my uterus earlier and I've an increase in cm but that's it.


----------



## snowflakes120

So happy Piggy is nestled in quite nice!

I am boring CD8. We haven't started SMEP because everything will just get all flushed out tomorrow with the HSG. Going to start doing my OPK's on Saturday CD10. And will hopefully feel up to BDing that day to start SMEP. I'm in a bummed out kinda mood today.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - Ms Piggy is so photogenic! So adorable! Glad everything is ok!

I am at CD 18 today, I should O in 2-3 days. I started having a bit of cramping this morning so it's near. DH and I have been BD'ing 4 days straight. We were going to skip last night but I didn't want to chance it so we did a quickie. I felt my cervix and it was high and open. DH has been so compliant with my BD requests and performing really well. I don't think he wants to go through another episode of my BFN emotional roller coaster. Yesterday I suggested that maybe we should skip a month of TTC if we are not successful this cycle. We are going on vacation in July and I would like to just relax and not have to temp and do OPKs while I am away... Plus I really want to have some cocktails on my trip. He said no. That if we are going to do this we are doing it 100%. I am shocked that he's so enthusiastic and loving it! At this point I am about to O any day now so I guess we'll be BD'ing till I O. So exhausted!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - excited for this hsg and the boost of fertility! Sounds like,great stats!!!!!

May- thats sweet of your hubby!!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Awww Jaime your little bean is so cute. Loving the pic! Originally I had thought that I had Oed on cd 19 but my temps didn't spike very high and now I am not sure if what I had was even really a positive.


----------



## krystinab

JF I am sure everything is fine. Some people never get symptoms...6/27 is rigth around the corner!! 

Lisa- good luck with the HSG I have my fx it will work for you!

Jamie- your baby is sooo adorable :) 

Jess- be positive you may have caught that eggy!!

28- good luck! fx this is your month!

Babee - the first couple weeks past a mc are the worst. Hopefully you will start AF soon so you can get to BD'ing

Bundee- 5 dpo whoop whoop! What do you have planned for your birthday.

AFM, I dont know what the hell is going on. My fucking temp went back up but I think its a fluke. I am having cramps....just wish the witch would show up so I can move on to the next month. I will be tempted to test if my temps stay up tomorrow....hoping for the best but expecting the witch!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina i dont knowhow u an be so calm. I wouldhave tested this morn!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Krystina i dont knowhow u an be so calm. I wouldhave tested this morn!

I play calm very well....inside I am a train wrek :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Lisa so happy that your getting the HSG hope your BFP follows shortly after!!

Jaime Miss Piggy is so cute! 

May I think a trip away sounds perfect! Sun, sea and lots of :sex: might send a blessing to you

Krystina I am so confussed with your chart?!?!? Keep us updated when are we expecting AF?

Jess try not to stress to much just BD as much as you can it only takes one swimmer!


----------



## jf1414

Krystina you need to test!!!!!!! I see where you are coming from though, you would rather get the witch instead of seeing a bfn buttttt the positive OPK would have made me test ASAP! I still have hope that you will see a pretty BFP!

Jamie- your lil bean looks sooooo cuteeee!! 

Jessica- Maybe it is good to take a break on the OPKs and the temping and just try to follow SMEP as best as possible. Also the smiley OPKs are sooo much easier, even though I know they are more expensive, I always had extra left over to use the next month as well. 

Cant wait for all the testers! 

May- I bet because you actually want to go away and drink that your are def going to get pregnant!!! I said the same thing because I was like ok I have a million events this summer (4 weddings, concert, block party, etc) that would be so hard not to have a few cocktails for and now I am thinking how the hell am I going to fake drink all summer lol. I love that your hubby is so enthusiastic thats awesome!!

28- totally your month!

Snowflake sending you lots and lots of :dust:

Welcome babee


----------



## jrowenj

Fx fx fx fx


----------



## krystinab

BeverleyLN said:


> Lisa so happy that your getting the HSG hope your BFP follows shortly after!!
> 
> Jaime Miss Piggy is so cute!
> 
> May I think a trip away sounds perfect! Sun, sea and lots of :sex: might send a blessing to you
> 
> Krystina I am so confussed with your chart?!?!? Keep us updated when are we expecting AF?
> 
> Jess try not to stress to much just BD as much as you can it only takes one swimmer!

I have no idea whats goin on!! I've never seen a rise after a sharp fall like that...AF is due today....I am going to buy some digis but dont plan on testing unitl Saturday...I feel like she's coming but my cervix doesnt feel how is usually does when AF is coming....who the hell knows....


----------



## 28329

Thanks ladies. I sure hope we've got our sticky bean this month but I won't hold out much hope.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok So I have been lurking for days. I read everything and now I have no F-ing clue what is going on with any of you - except Jaime and Krystina. 

Jaime I am so glad you got to see your little Hambone and that everything is ok.

Krystina. I am glad you are playing calm so well because I am flipping smooth out over here. I think you need to test. I know it will be sad if you get a bfn... but then at least you will know and you can be ready for AF. AF always feels like a bigger slap in the face to me than the bfn- because then you really know.:hugs:

I am so sorry I have not kept up with everyone. I am a bad bnb-r this week. :dohh:

So Laura had posted a few days ago that she wanted to buy a few things from companies that did not ship to the UK. She had some pretty awesome coupon codes that made her items FREE - all she had to do was pay $11.90 for shipping. The codes are still valid- I ordered me some stuff too... so here is hoping that one day I will get knocked up and have a baby and be able to use them. :thumbup: I thought I would share the codes if anyone is interested-

https://www.uddercovers.com
You can use the codes --- seven or DMV33RK09 And get a free cover just pay $11.90 to ship in the US

https://www.sevenslings.com 
You can use the codes --- ucover or DM24KNV90 And get a free cover just pay $11.90 to ship in the US

code for a free carseat canopy (up to $50) at www.carseatcanopy.com it's DMF47A3, ucover, or seven. and a $20 credit for destination maternity at www.shutterfly.com/momtobe with code DE27-58W7-NP1K-SD5VVF


----------



## krystinab

mrsjoannak said:


> Ok So I have been lurking for days. I read everything and now I have no F-ing clue what is going on with any of you - except Jaime and Krystina.
> 
> Jaime I am so glad you got to see your little Hambone and that everything is ok.
> 
> Krystina. I am glad you are playing calm so well because I am flipping smooth out over here. I think you need to test. I know it will be sad if you get a bfn... but then at least you will know and you can be ready for AF. AF always feels like a bigger slap in the face to me than the bfn- because then you really know.:hugs:
> 
> I am so sorry I have not kept up with everyone. I am a bad bnb-r this week. :dohh:
> 
> So Laura had posted a few days ago that she wanted to buy a few things from companies that did not ship to the UK. She had some pretty awesome coupon codes that made her items FREE - all she had to do was pay $11.90 for shipping. The codes are still valid- I ordered me some stuff too... so here is hoping that one day I will get knocked up and have a baby and be able to use them. :thumbup: I thought I would share the codes if anyone is interested-
> 
> https://www.uddercovers.com
> You can use the codes --- seven or DMV33RK09 And get a free cover just pay $11.90 to ship in the US
> 
> https://www.sevenslings.com
> You can use the codes --- ucover or DM24KNV90 And get a free cover just pay $11.90 to ship in the US
> 
> code for a free carseat canopy (up to $50) at www.carseatcanopy.com it's DMF47A3, ucover, or seven. and a $20 credit at www.shutterfly.com/momtobe with code DE27-58W7-NP1K-SD5VVF

Thanks for sharing! I cant bring myself to buy baby stuff for me but at least 3 of my girlfriends have babies so I can buy something for them...


----------



## jf1414

Krystina you are killing me lol


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina i cant wait 2 more days!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Y'all would be so proud of me- I bought 50 OPKs and I started on CD10 and have peed on ONLY 1 every day for 4 days- except yesterday I peed on 2 ( I had to because the first one I do not think I waited long enough in between pee times and I drank a lot.) I have even been taking them around the same time every day. This month is going to be the month. I can feel it. Pay no attention to the other months that I "felt" it . :rofl: 

So cd15. Why are yall so quiet today. I do not like it. My sisters and I were supposed to go get another tattoo in June. So I will probably get pregnant so we will not be able to. Which I can live with that. :) 

MrJ got his F-ing panties in a wad last night so no swinging from the rafters sex last night. maybe tonight. I think I am still quite a ways away from O though. There is no line at all on my OPKs.


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna good job with thw opks!! Lets see how many u pee on per day after u o! Lmao!!!!

Im currently trying to plan a weekend getawat for my friends 30th!


----------



## jf1414

Joanna it is totally going to happen I feel it for you too! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Joanna good job with thw opks!! Lets see how many u pee on per day after u o! Lmao!!!!
> 
> Im currently trying to plan a weekend getawat for my friends 30th!

I want to go.


----------



## krystinab

Lets all go! I can use some R&R


----------



## snowflakes120

Yea. Even though I just got back from the beach - I still need more time off of work! We go to NYC next week though for 5 days!! 

Joanna! Proud of you and your only 1x a day posa!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I'm thinking we may go to the Chesapeake Bay!


----------



## jrowenj

screw it... this baby is measuring right on 10 weeks than I am posting my ticker as 10 weeks!


----------



## bdunn12

So far, I don't think I have anything planned for my birthday, lol...I have to work unfortunately. We will probably just end up getting a few friends together and go out to eat or something.

DH bought tickets or a concert on June 9th though. It is Darius Rucker and Lady Antebellum. I'm pretty excited for that. Theres another concert soon that we're going to with Jason Aldean and Luke Bryan. 

I woke up today at 5dpo with almost like AF cramping. It hit me all of a sudden. Weird..


----------



## jrowenj

bdunn12 said:


> So far, I don't think I have anything planned for my birthday, lol...I have to work unfortunately. We will probably just end up getting a few friends together and go out to eat or something.
> 
> DH bought tickets or a concert on June 9th though. It is Darius Rucker and Lady Antebellum. I'm pretty excited for that. Theres another concert soon that we're going to with Jason Aldean and Luke Bryan.
> 
> I woke up today at 5dpo with almost like AF cramping. It hit me all of a sudden. Weird..

Sounds like a good concert!!! cramping this early sounds good too!


----------



## threemakefive

Off subject..but my OB just called and they had overbooking on weds asked if I could come in on Tuesday instead :) WOOOHOO!! I know only one day but I am so glad even a day makes a difference in the world of "Waiting to see a baby" :) So Now I get my next sono in 5 days :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Off subject..but my OB just called and they had overbooking on weds asked if I could come in on Tuesday instead :) WOOOHOO!! I know only one day but I am so glad even a day makes a difference in the world of "Waiting to see a baby" :) So Now I get my next sono in 5 days :)

Yeaaa!!!!!! How far along are you estimating you will be??


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Off subject..but my OB just called and they had overbooking on weds asked if I could come in on Tuesday instead :) WOOOHOO!! I know only one day but I am so glad even a day makes a difference in the world of "Waiting to see a baby" :) So Now I get my next sono in 5 days :)
> 
> Yeaaa!!!!!! How far along are you estimating you will be??Click to expand...

Well, one sono would put me at 6w 3d the other would put me at 7w 1d...so either way we should definitly see a heartbeat :) based on lmp I would be a bit over 7 weeks but I know I didnt ovulate 14 days after lmp so...idk lol


----------



## jrowenj

exciting!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Good deal Emily!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> screw it... this baby is measuring right on 10 weeks than I am posting my ticker as 10 weeks!

does that mean announcements will be made in 2 weeks?:happydance:


----------



## mrsjoannak

So I am pretty excited...:blush: But Netflix just added Dawson's Creek on instant watch... and I am L O V I N G I T.


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna hell yes! Im ready to announce itnow!

Dawsons creek?! Lmao


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Joanna hell yes! Im ready to announce itnow!
> 
> Dawsons creek?! Lmao

Shut your mouth. The Creek is going to get me through waiting for O and my 2ww. I will watch the entire series and then get a :bfp: you just watch.

2 more weeks are you going to announce on facebook? you should do something cute- You should get a pretty frame and put pretty scrap book paper in the frame and write on the glass like a dry erase board- guess who is pregnant? and have a pic of you and your hubby with shocked faces. That would be AWE-SOME. Or post a pic of one of those stupid baby on board signs in your back window.


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Joanna hell yes! Im ready to announce itnow!
> 
> Dawsons creek?! Lmao
> 
> Shut your mouth. The Creek is going to get me through waiting for O and my 2ww. I will watch the entire series and then get a :bfp: you just watch.
> 
> 2 more weeks are you going to announce on facebook? you should do something cute- You should get a pretty frame and put pretty scrap book paper in the frame and write on the glass like a dry erase board- guess who is pregnant? and have a pic of you and your hubby with shocked faces. That would be AWE-SOME. Or post a pic of one of those stupid baby on board signs in your back window.Click to expand...

Hahahahahahahaha your babys nickname cn be dawson!!!!!!!

That WOULD be awe some!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Joanna hell yes! Im ready to announce itnow!
> 
> Dawsons creek?! Lmao
> 
> Shut your mouth. The Creek is going to get me through waiting for O and my 2ww. I will watch the entire series and then get a :bfp: you just watch.
> 
> 2 more weeks are you going to announce on facebook? you should do something cute- You should get a pretty frame and put pretty scrap book paper in the frame and write on the glass like a dry erase board- guess who is pregnant? and have a pic of you and your hubby with shocked faces. That would be AWE-SOME. Or post a pic of one of those stupid baby on board signs in your back window.Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha your babys nickname cn be dawson!!!!!!!
> 
> That WOULD be awe some!Click to expand...


No dawson. We already have our names and is no where close.

what are you naming Ms piggy?


----------



## jrowenj

What do you mean? Im nming her miss piggy!


----------



## jrowenj

Are u namng him oliver kuntz

Rotfllllll


----------



## Bride2b

So still no Af for me, just did a cheapie HPT and looked BFN, but wasnt sure, thought I would risk using a CB digi just in case! 

Sorry I broke the rule!
 



Attached Files:







579829_10151000100586013_342086816_n.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Are u namng him oliver kuntz
> 
> Rotfllllll

Close. That is the middle name. If I have a boy his name will be Adolf. 

I am thinking Lucy for a girl.


----------



## jrowenj

Omggggggggg gemma im hysterically crying!!! Omg im coming to the uk to hug you!!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Omggggggggg gemma im hysterically crying!!! Omg im coming to the uk to hug you!!!!!!!

Its not sunk in yet!! I relly thought I was wasting a CB and thought I'd be fucked off with myself for wasting one, just put the kettle on and checked it and I saw writing!!!!!!! fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck :happydance::happydance::happydance:

IM FUCKING PREGNANT! I'M GOING TO BE A PREGNANT BRIDE!!!!!!!!! :wedding: (FX ALL GOES WELL)


----------



## jrowenj

I am so fucking happy for you.. my dh thinks im nuts bc im crying!! Omg, gemmaaaaa !!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

It this one sticks its due on my OH birthday!!!!! BUT my mum and sister have booked to go to australia on 4th Feb, this will be due 8th! Shit they will be gutted!!!!!


----------



## Pattypea

Congrats Gemma. Awesome news! I'm so pleased for you x


----------



## Bride2b

Just did a calculator due date will be 7th Feb, OH birthday 8th Feb!
x


----------



## Bride2b

OMG I feel sick..... has ms started?


----------



## mrsjoannak

Bride2b said:


> So still no Af for me, just did a cheapie HPT and looked BFN, but wasnt sure, thought I would risk using a CB digi just in case!
> 
> Sorry I broke the rule!

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

How many is that this month?


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhhhhhh your oh is gonna be so happyyyy


----------



## Bride2b

I want him to come home NOW!!!!

Jaime I think its your hormones! Thank you for being excited, we are not that far apart!!!!! eek!!!!!!!!!

I just cant believe it!


----------



## jrowenj

Nooooo its not my hormones!!!!! You soooo deserve this!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> How many is that this month?

Emily, amy, jf, pattypea and gemma...wow!


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> How many is that this month?
> 
> Emily, amy, jf, pattypea and gemma...wow!Click to expand...

5 :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: shit!!!!!!

I am now bawling my eyes out!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

And maybe 6 if krystina would test!


----------



## jrowenj

Lets keep this flow going and get our june testers knocked up 2!!!!


----------



## 28329

Yes!! Gemma :) 
Huge congratulations to you. Awsome news.


----------



## 28329

jrowenj said:


> Lets keep this flow going and get our june testers knocked up 2!!!!

me me ME, I'm a june tester!! I'm fighting the urge to test already at 6dpo. Preggo ladies, send me over some dust.


----------



## Bride2b

TEST Krystina!!!

TEST Katy!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Katy

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 28329

Don't say that, I'll actually do it knowing at 6dpo it'll be bfn! Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Bride2b

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Got everything crossed for you darling

Come on smep girls I want you all pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:
I wonder if its a Christan Grey thing.....who else is reading 5o shades? Most of us who have got knocked up have been reading it! 



28329 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Lets keep this flow going and get our june testers knocked up 2!!!!
> 
> me me ME, I'm a june tester!! I'm fighting the urge to test already at 6dpo. Preggo ladies, send me over some dust.Click to expand...


----------



## 28329

He he, thanks jaime!! 
Urgh, I hate waiting!!


----------



## krystinab

Bride2b said:


> So still no Af for me, just did a cheapie HPT and looked BFN, but wasnt sure, thought I would risk using a CB digi just in case!
> 
> Sorry I broke the rule!

Holy Shit Balls!! Congrats! I am over the moon! Your going to be pregnant at your wedding, just like you wanted!!!! I am so happy!!


----------



## 28329

Where in kent are you gemma? I'm a fellow kent dweller.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Bride2b said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Got everything crossed for you darling
> 
> Come on smep girls I want you all pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:
> I wonder if its a Christan Grey thing.....who else is reading 5o shades? Most of us who have got knocked up have been reading it!
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Lets keep this flow going and get our june testers knocked up 2!!!!
> 
> me me ME, I'm a june tester!! I'm fighting the urge to test already at 6dpo. Preggo ladies, send me over some dust.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Me! me! me! Me! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Got everything crossed for you darling
> 
> Come on smep girls I want you all pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:
> I wonder if its a Christan Grey thing.....who else is reading 5o shades? Most of us who have got knocked up have been reading it!
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Lets keep this flow going and get our june testers knocked up 2!!!!
> 
> me me ME, I'm a june tester!! I'm fighting the urge to test already at 6dpo. Preggo ladies, send me over some dust.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me! me! me! Me! :happydance:Click to expand...


Duuusssstttttttt


----------



## Bride2b

Just for the record this is what I did this month;

Used Robitissun for 5 days before I was due to O, this gave me ewcm
I didnt temp chart
I used cbfm but it didnt pick up a peak
I took baby aspirin
Took B6 - as usual
Took prenatals - as usual
Took EPO - as usual
Finally I chilled out!!!!! It worked for me last time & its worked again this time.
We also didnt BD like crazy CD 11, CD 15, CD 17, CD 20.


----------



## Bride2b

28329 said:


> Where in kent are you gemma? I'm a fellow kent dweller.

Yes Broadstairs, how about you?x


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma, are u shocked?!


----------



## krystinab

This has to be the best thread ever for BFP!! OMG I cannot believe this!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG! Gemma! I am so very very happy for you! Awesome news! I had a feeling you were when your P4 was 51! I've been reading 50 shades here and there - maybe June will be my month!

Yeah to SMEP'er for an awesome May!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> OMG! Gemma! I am so very very happy for you! Awesome news! I had a feeling you were when your P4 was 51! I've been reading 50 shades here and there - maybe June will be my month!
> 
> Yeah to SMEP'er for an awesome May!!

Junes gonna follow suit!


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> Gemma, are u shocked?!

Totally!!! My OH is so excited but I am just calm...I cant take it in! Going to phone the hospital tomorrow to get in touch with my consultant & also book in with the midwife. I will be getting an internal scan via 'dildocam' at 12 weeks to measure my cervix then again 16/17 weeks. I think it will feel real once I get in contact with all the people I need to!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Gemma, are u shocked?!
> 
> Totally!!! My OH is so excited but I am just calm...I cant take it in! Going to phone the hospital tomorrow to get in touch with my consultant & also book in with the midwife. I will be getting an internal scan via 'dildocam' at 12 weeks to measure my cervix then again 16/17 weeks. I think it will feel real once I get in contact with all the people I need to!Click to expand...

Dildocam ughhhh


----------



## snowflakes120

Haha! Dildocam!!! I am guessing I will be having that on Tuesday... booooooo!!


----------



## 28329

Bride2b said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Where in kent are you gemma? I'm a fellow kent dweller.
> 
> Yes Broadstairs, how about you?xClick to expand...

I'm getting my dog from Broadstairs next week :)
I live in Ashford, but I hate it.


----------



## Hayaddie

Gemma that is amazing news!!!! You're gonna be a pregnant bride!!!!! Christen Grey is rubbing off on all of us... Ahhhhh a girl can dream right?! Congrats lady!!!

Krystina test... You know you wanna ;)


----------



## Bride2b

28329 said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Where in kent are you gemma? I'm a fellow kent dweller.
> 
> Yes Broadstairs, how about you?xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm getting my dog from Broadstairs next week :)
> I live in Ashford, but I hate it.Click to expand...

OMG how strange! So not far then! Cant believe your getting your dog from Broadstairs!xx


----------



## mammaspath

team christian grey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

holy fuck gemma - im in tears!

Jaime if you have a boy -------- we are changing the name to hamlet.. love it love it

so tired here!!!!!! sono tomarrow

so excited for you three - sono yay!


----------



## threemakefive

Gemma Omg soooooooooo excited for u!!!


----------



## 28329

A lovely lady in Broadstairs is giving it to us. Gonna love the thing to death. Well, not quite to death but you catch my drift :haha:
It's a small world huh? :)


----------



## jf1414

HOLY SHIT HELLLLLL YEAH GEMMA!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!! SO FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!!!! YAY! :happydance: :happydance:

Krystina needs to test!!!! and 28 you need to soon also!!!

Cant wait for all the June testers!!! 

Amy- good luck at your sono! so exciting.. I cannnnnnt wait for mine!


:dust: to all!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - CONGRATS!!!! I am excited for you!!!


----------



## jf1414

Oh and PS I read the first two of 50 Shades also!!


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> Oh and PS I read the first two of 50 Shades also!!
> 
> View attachment 410443

:rofl:


----------



## mammaspath

jf1414 said:


> Oh and PS I read the first two of 50 Shades also!!
> 
> View attachment 410443

holy f!!!!

im nicknaming my baby , baby shades holy moly!


----------



## mammaspath

baby shades...........its actually kinda cute:)


----------



## Sunny skies

Congratulations Gemma. That's amazing news, you deserve this... So happy you will be a glowing bride. 

I'm officially out, AF arrived in full force today. I need to get going on my reading of 50 shades and get my June Shades baby.


----------



## 28329

So sorry about the witch sunny. She needs to learn that she's not welcome here!


----------



## threemakefive

I've given in...just started 50 shades of gray! Lol


----------



## Bride2b

Amy good luck today xx

Yay Emily for starting 50 shades!! I'm desperate to read more but still trying to mark all these bloody exam papers! 75% done now! Been up since 4.30am making as couldnt sleep!!!!!!!

JF Loving that picture!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Gemma, congratulations on the BFP! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## threemakefive

I got like over halfway through the book and its boring to me haha I don't like it lol sorry guys I may be the lone wolf on this one but its not all its cracked up to be...


----------



## BeverleyLN

GEMMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OOOMMMFFFFGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so so so so so happy for you! you gorgeous preggo bride to be!

Girls we're getting there slowly but surely everyone on this thread is going to get a BFP!

Right as soon as i have finished warm bodies i'm getting shades of grey! 

Sunny Sorry AF showed but don't worry [email protected] be getting your BFP soon cause this is the lucky thread!


----------



## auntylolo

Oh wow Gemma! This thread really is on fire lately!


----------



## jrowenj

Jannette- sorry about af :cry:

Katy - chart looks good!

Amy _ can't wait to hear about ut appt!


----------



## Jessica28

Wow...I was only gone a couple of days and I missed all the excitement! 

Gemma - words cannot express how happy I am for you. You have wanted this so much and it couldn't have happened to a better person. You will make an amazing mom.

I guess I am in limbo with not knowing if I Oed or not so for now I will live vicariously through you wonderful ladies. Af was due today but I was late Oing if at all so it will be a while for me. No symptoms to report or anything so not too promising this cycle. I really hope you all stick around this thread..- think I will be here a while.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I love that I still lurk on this thread, because I am amazed how many :bfp:s there are! It's a very lucky thread! Congrats, Gemma!


----------



## krystinab

Going to make this quick....So AF came today, thank God I didnt test again because a BFN would've devestated me...I am going to chill off BNB while AF is here. I feel like I have so much negative energy and I dont want to give it to yall....

Everyone who will be testing this week, good luck. Hoping to come back to MORE BFP's.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

krystinab said:


> Going to make this quick....So AF came today, thank God I didnt test again because a BFN would've devestated me...I am going to chill off BNB while AF is here. I feel like I have so much negative energy and I dont want to give it to yall....
> 
> Everyone who will be testing this week, good luck. Hoping to come back to MORE BFP's.

Sorry for AF showing her ugly face, Krystina. I hope you relax as much as possible during your BnB break. :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Oh krystina, I'm so sorry. Take all the time you need. We'll all be here when you come back.


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina - The second I woke up this morning, I ran to bnb to check your temp... ughh... I am so sorry that you have another month of disappointment. 

I think we all have needed a break from bnb now and again and it seems to help... just take a break and relax and enjoy your handsome hubby.


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina & Sunny - I am so very very sorry that the witch flew in for you. Many many hugs along the way.

Amy - Scan this am!

Emily - I have been struggling for a month to get through Book #2 but it just finally got good again!

Jess - I'm here to wait it out fully with you!

HSG today!! Eeeeekkkkk!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> HSG today!! Eeeeekkkkk!!

Woo hoo!!!!!! Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks Jaime! My appt isn't til 2 but I'm leaving work at 1:30 - now I just have this AM to squirm around til then.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - so sorry about AF an I completely understand how you feel. I was at the same place emotionally just two weeks ago. I took some time off bnb too and focused on myself. Started working out and now I feel better. Hope June is your month!

Jess - ohhhh not having AF yet sounds promising! Can I just say that I will be the last person on this thread the way it's looking. I am just not so confident I will ever get pg. just don't forget to come visit me when your kids are off to college and I am here talking about my 100 cats.

Lisa - Good luck with your appt!

Sunny - sorry AF got you. Make that Shades baby next month!

AFM - CD 19 and no O yet. Hopefully tomorrow or the day after but I am not feeling any O symptoms at all. I usually start cramping right about now. Good thing is all the brown discharge has stopped. My stupid CBFM is still saying low. It never gave me a high last cycle and went straight to a peak. What's the point of having a CBFM when an OPK tells me the same thing? I was hoping the highs can help me figure out when to start BD'ing. Oh well. I am about to sell the damn thing so I don't continue to spend money on the test sticks. 

TGIF girls!


----------



## Jessica28

May - I think I will be in it with you when it comes to those cats!


----------



## snowflakes120

Ohhh! I should get my prediction from Cheri22 in the next 7 days!! I got an email from her saying that I was in line for a prediction! Hooray! Can't wait to hear what she says! I am going to try my best to not take it heart or get my hopes up....

May - Keep your head up girl! PMA!!


----------



## mammaspath

k girlies..im off to work for a bit then to my scan!!!!!!!!!! wish me some prayers!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Prayerrrrrrs amy


----------



## snowflakes120

Sending vibes your way Amy!


----------



## 28329

Ooo, good luck. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Good luck, Amy!


----------



## jf1414

Amy Good Luck!! Cant wait to hear all about it!

Krystina and Sunny- sorry about AF. I think a nice little break and some rest and relaxation is just what you need. 

Jess and Bam- So sorry you guys feel crappy but you WILL NOT be cat ladies!! You are going to get your BFPs soon and I cannot wait to see it! 

Snow hope your appt goes well :) 

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## Sunny skies

Thanks for the positive thoughts ladies...I may be out for May, but fingers crossed for June. 

Good luck Lisa and Amy with your appointments.

Don't worry May and Jess, June will be our month.


----------



## 28329

Got dull but there af cramps today. They started off really dull but they've got a little more intense as the day gets older. I only get cramps when the witch is visiting. The only other time I got them was a few days before my bfp in april. I'm not getting my hopes up because I think they're just a fluke and they mean nothing.


----------



## jrowenj

Fx fx fx fx fx!!!!!! When ill u cave and test


----------



## Sunny skies

Katy, maybe you'll be our first June BFP...Let's hope June is just as lucky for us.

Jaime, can't believe your already past 10 weeks...seems like yesterday you got your BFP


----------



## jf1414

AHHHH fx - I had AF cramps too and dismissed them as nothing... fx its a bfp!!


----------



## 28329

Thanks ladies. I caved this morning but was a bfn. I expected that with a 25miu ic. What was I thinking testing on 7dpo but I have caught the testing bug. Hahahaha
I'll test again on monday....probably not, every day until af or a dark line :blush:


----------



## Jessica28

Amy - Good luck at your scan.

I really don't know why my body chose to screw up now.... I had regular 28 day cycles the past two months and now this time I am late Oing if at all and my temps haven't even spiked so it is a bit depressing. I think I am going to retire my bbt and opks for a while...its just too stressful. Right now I just wish AF would hurry up and get here so I can start fresh. Having a lot of white, creamy CM though so I dunno if I should expect her soon or not.


----------



## Bride2b

Sunny & Krystina, I'm gutted for you!! Krystina having a BnB break can do the world of good & allows us to stop stressing.

May with your CBFM I get what you are saying about selling it. The last time I got pregnant I used it for 4 cycles I think, BUT it showed me when I O, so after that I didnt really need it......until I started ttc again. So as you know the last 2 cycles for me just gave highs. I would say it it jumps to peak again then just make a note of the pattern. Try it maybe for another month and see what happens to your O days. You will then know when you O and just BD like crazy around those days. 

Jess & May - you will get your BFPs. I felt like I was never going to get it. My mantra was to chill out (this is what happened last time for me and got a BFP) this time I destracted myself with other things and didnt temp - I didnt even realise what CD I was on. I totally chilled out.....and bam BFP again. I know its really hard to chill out when you want a BFP so bad, but find other things in your cycle to do & dont get stressed around O day. Maybe it'll work for you?

Katy stalking your chart now! FX for you. I felt AF type cramps but they werent the usual cramps....thats why I thought AF was on its way.

Lisa hope your appointment goes ok, will you know straight away if there is a blockage? Lets hope it clears out your pipes so the little spermie can get in there & fertilse your egg!!!

Thanks Shelli, Bev, Laura & Lovebot for the well wishes (and everyone else of course). 

Preggos - When did you all start getting symptoms? Today is CD30 for me...thats when I got my BFP last time and my boobs were slightly sensitive, but I dont remember getting painful boobs straight away - I'm not sure, but I think it was within a week? Then the nausea started!

Amy how was your scan? Have you had it yet?xxxxx

Jaime hows Miss Piggy?


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma i had sore bbs from 5 dpo that just continued but i always had sore bbs before af.... i didnt have any nauseau til about 7 weeks

Miss oiggy is good but i still have brown spotting ughhh


----------



## mammaspath

so back from the doctor

not so good news........
im measuring 5 weeks four days......and then one measurement was 6 weeks.
saw the sac but couldn't see anything in it

doctor wants me to take medicine to get rid of it........she said there is little hope.

idk what to think.........i knew i shoulda rescheduled!


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> so back from the doctor
> 
> not so good news........
> im measuring 5 weeks four days......and then one measurement was 6 weeks.
> saw the sac but couldn't see anything in it
> 
> doctor wants me to take medicine to get rid of it........she said there is little hope.
> 
> idk what to think.........i knew i shoulda rescheduled!

WAIT!! My dr said that scans can be off and it can take a bit to see something especially if not a great machine...give it at least a week as that is what is ALWAYS recommended for this situation!!!!! 5 weeks 4 days is borderline for when sac should start to show! wait a week and go back..

My dr even recomends 2 weeks as you cant call it a blighted ovum til 8 weeks....DONT take meds yet unless you are comfortable with that plan!!

I have researched it alot since the sonographer said something that was wrong teling me the sac was almost 6 weeks and should probalby have something in it but for sure in the next few days! I say wait wait wait!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - I would seriously wait it out!!! What are you thinking of doing??


----------



## jrowenj

I agree with Emily... that is insane... you are so early and your cycles have been kind of off... I would go back in a week or so... If it isn't viable (which I am hoping it is!) you won't need medication right now anyway!


----------



## threemakefive

And 90 percent of BO dont need intervention!! Girl I know the stress and the wait will suck im not gunna lie but my dr has been an OB since before I was born...he actually delivered me and he said them measuring my sac aqt one day shy of 6 weeks with nothing in it is not a big deal its a week from then that it becomes a big deal...im nervous it wont go well but I am waiting it out and hoping and praying God doesnt put me through another loss!! Stay strong!

Oh and gestational sac measurements can be plus or minus 5 days !!!!! I know Im giving you hope and I hope its not false hope but their still is a chance!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - https://www.babycenter.com/400_5-week-4-day-ultrasound-didnt-show-heartbeat_670137_887.bc


----------



## mammaspath

I was so angry when she told me to take medicine to miscarry.......it's not in my tubes so I should be fine!!!!

emily - i can't remember what your results said?????


----------



## mammaspath

shoot sorry em just saw your post!


----------



## jrowenj

i can't agree with Emily more... I had a blighted ovum at 8 weeks and they didn't intervene... that is ridiculous!!!!!!!!!

There is actually a website that I used to look at when I went through that called misdiagnosedmiscarriages.com and there are tons of stories about women who were told to abort at this early stage and they chose not to and good thing because If you Dr is off by even ONE DAY this early in the pregnancy, it could be a mistake!


----------



## mammaspath

im just a fucking mess right now!!! 

but im not crampy or bleeding........but not very sick so idk????


----------



## jrowenj

Did they do bloodwork???


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime did you feel sick with your BO?


----------



## Hayaddie

That's crazy Amy! I would almost switch docs and see what someone else says! It's way too early to tell you to take the medicine? I'm in shock right now... Take a deep breathe and give it a week....


----------



## mammaspath

no which i thought they would have!

im still voting pregnant........ive been reading a bit


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Jaime did you feel sick with your BO?

I did feel a little queasy here and there and I had sore bbs.... because my hormones were still higher than usual


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> no which i thought they would have!
> 
> im still voting pregnant........ive been reading a bit

I have been reading a lot about it and to see a fetal pole before 6 weeks is really difficult


----------



## threemakefive

Im not gunna lie I have spent five days searching and all signs point to a good outcome for both us AMY!!! :) Lets just hold out the hope....I go tuesday to find out for me! so you should call your dr or another one and make an appt for 1 week from today...when was your lmp? do you knwo when you O'd?


----------



## mammaspath

my lmp was april 24th......idk on O since i didn't temp........have had wacky cycles.....29 to 36 days......

they made me another sono for two weeks........and didn't want more blood.

isn't that weird????

so if i do end up making it..........im going to another doctor!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Im not gunna lie I have spent five days searching and all signs point to a good outcome for both us AMY!!! :) Lets just hold out the hope....I go tuesday to find out for me! so you should call your dr or another one and make an appt for 1 week from today...when was your lmp? do you knwo when you O'd?

I agree!!!!!!

They can't properly diagnose a BO this early! It's ridiculous!!!!!!!!! You figure that even if you are a day or 2 off it will make that much of a difference!!!!

There is a LOT of info online about this!


----------



## mammaspath

fucking pissed!!!


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> my lmp was april 24th......idk on O since i didn't temp........have had wacky cycles.....29 to 36 days......
> 
> they made me another sono for two weeks........and didn't want more blood.
> 
> isn't that weird????
> 
> so if i do end up making it..........im going to another doctor!!!!!

My dr is same with bloods, the ER did them and I was at 5000 or 5600 but my dr says once you see something on sono numbers dont matter much....so that could be why they didnt do bloods...2 weeks is a good time to go back...lets hope for the best and we can both have aweosme babies :) (I know I sound confident but trust me I have my moments, as it has been a hard wait....)


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> my lmp was april 24th......idk on O since i didn't temp........have had wacky cycles.....29 to 36 days......
> 
> they made me another sono for two weeks........and didn't want more blood.
> 
> isn't that weird????
> 
> so if i do end up making it..........im going to another doctor!!!!!

so - so about drawing blood... because when I was diagnosed, my levels were still as high as they should have been and also my uterus kept growing as if I was still pregnant!!!!

BUT like I said, I was 8 weeks at that time... I have seen many scan pics of 5+4 weeks and most of them ALL You can see is a sac!


----------



## 28329

Amy, I'm so sorry about what you're going through. Your doctor is far too quick to jump the gun. I say calm down, stress will do you no good. It's very early days so not much more than a sac will be visible. Thinking of you.


----------



## Jessica28

Amy - I will keep you in my prayers. It will be a tough couple of says but I know everything will work out! It is still very early so my bet is that next time you have a sono, you will see your precious bean!

Gemma - Did you get an appt. yet??


----------



## Sunny skies

Amy I agree with the girls, it's still early. I had an etopic that ruptured and my doctor should have detected it before it got to that point. As its not in your tubes, there's no reason for the shot. Doctor's make mistakes and I definaty think a 2nd opinion is a good idea. Praying and thinking of you. I know the wait is torture.


----------



## snowflakes120

Amy - Seems much too early to diagnose a BO. I found out I mostly likely had a BO at my 7 week scan when it just showed a sac and no fetal pole or anything and I was measuring 5w4d. They did BW and my levels were like 22,000 - Of course my body continued to hang on and I had another US at 8 weeks along with more BW with my levels still raising but not where they needed to be. When we saw the US at 8 weeks and nothing had changed from the week before - I did opt for the medicine to cause me to miscarry - Cytotec. And I got weekly BW til my levels were back down to <5... I say you made the right decision on waiting and seeing what goes on in 2 weeks. 

My HSG went well. Holy fuck it hurt BAD. I did get very dizzy and had to lay down after the procedure cause I thought I might faint. I'm just resting on the couch with the dog. Slight cramps now and a tiny bit of bleeding. Results were that my Ute is Normal (not reverse or tilted) and my tubes are all open with no blockages. So good deal. Bring on the BDing.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa sorry to hear it was so painful! Glad it went wellthoug!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Amy do not give up hope! Your doc should not have offered you the medicine yet your tubes are fine so there's no real danger! Can't get my head round this one at all!!! I bet I've ready 10 different stories on this and the next US would be fine.... Hang in there girl and once all is well get a new doc


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa glad there are no blockages or issues with your uterus. After my surgery my doctor talked about this procedure as an option later on to see if my remaining tube has any blockages. I was told there can be risk of infection or blockages from this... Did your doctor say anything about the risks. Sounds like the benefits out way the risk but just curious.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Amy - Sorry for all the headache and heartache you are going through right now. Please wait it out and see if perhaps your doctor might be wrong. I wouldn't take any action right now until I was absolutely sure there's no hope. I would probably look for a new doctor for a second opinion as well. You are in my prayers. I am hoping all goes well with you and your bean.

Lisa - Great news! Get BD'ing!!!!

Gemma - I am about to throw my CBFM out the window. I know I have only used it for two months but the whole point of me purchasing it in the first place is to see when my highs are so I can start BD'ing instead of waiting for an LH surge on OPKS when it's often too late. ERRR! 

AFM - CD 19 today and I am supposed to O tomorrow or the day after. Absolutely no cramps whatsoever so it makes me think I might O later this month. I have been having terrible headaches for the past 3 days and it gets worst when I work out. Feel like it's throbbing. DH thinks it's all the sperm in my system. LOL. Do you think the vigorous exercise is delaying O???? Either way, I am going to keep BD'ing so I don't miss anything! Good luck to everyone in the TWW and waiting to O. It's going to be a long cycle for me. Sigh!


----------



## Bride2b

:flower: Amy :flower:

I cant believe your doctor! I hope that you can prove him wrong and that its too early to detect anything in the sac, afterall you are 5 weeks 4 days and who knows when you O'd. It sounds like Emily has done extensive research and from what she says its way to early to go down the medicine route! I am so sorry you are now going through this hell, as I am sure that IF it is a BO you dont want to waste any time. BUT I am sure that everything is going to be fine. I would change doctors. We are here to support you through these next few weeks while you wait for another scan. I have EVERYTHING crossed for you hun and really really hope that little bean starts growing and pops up on the screen at your next scan :kiss:

Jess- No is the answer, I havent got an appointment. In the UK we have to register with the midwife then they contact you, usually at 9 weeks, then they come and see you & book in your scans. Nobody really wanted to take responsibility yesterday and just made me fill in the forms even though I explained that the consultant wanted to see me once I was pregnant again. I am meant to have an internal scan not an ordinary one, so I dont want things in my plan of action to not happen. My OH is a bit annoyed as even the consultants secretary didnt seem helpful. He's pissed that people are not ready and waiting to help us through this. So I am going to go to my doctor and get him to push through everything which I know he will. I almost wish I had booked to see him yesterday. Its a long weekend here and the doctors are closed until Weds due to the Queens Diamond Jubilee, I teach early Weds & Thurs, so I will have to get an appointment for next Friday I think!

May - I am sure it will peak soon, it may be the excercise as sometimes increased activity can delay it. Just keep BD every other day and when it peaks BD for the next 3 days. The peak will detect when you are about to O (within next 48 hours) so you wont miss the opportunity. Then if it doesnt work throw it against the wall and stamp on it!!! :grr:

Jaime I wish I could remember when my boobs started hurting. I am getting the nauseous feeling when I need to eat....which I got last time, which got worse and worse. I am sure my boobs will start soon.....I just want to have signs I am PG, I know every pregnancy is different. I might feel differently as this bean may not be a boy? :shrug: I know what I felt like with Bertie, but different sexes can make you feel different. Who knows :shrug:

Lisa OWCH!!! But the good thing is that they say you can be more fertile after....PMA!!! Now you know that all is ok, which is probably frustrating too as you are probably wondering WHY you are not up the duff yet, hang in there, its going to be your turn soon xxx

Katy - watching and waiting to see your chart x


----------



## 28329

Gemma, I'm sorry things seem to be progressing how you didn't want them too. They should be monitoring you closely and I'm sure with a phobe call fueled by fire in ya belly you'll get them to pull their finger out their arse! Do you have plans to celebrate the jubilee?
My temp was pretty high today. Once I input it on FF they changes my ovulation day to cd 15 so I put it back to cd13. I forgot to test this morning so I'll test tomorrow. I sure hope my temps stay up there and I get a bfp. My boobs was hurting pretty bad last night but this morning all is back to normal, apart from feeling hot of course!


----------



## Bride2b

Oh Katy that chart is looking good!!!!!

We are going to watch all the stuff on TV & there is a BBQ at the Lifeboat Station ( my OH is on the Margate Lifeboat - we got to meet the Queen in November) so everyone will be down there getting all patriotic as we have all met her! How about you are you doing anything? Its mad how many houses have flags flying, its really good to see!


----------



## 28329

There's a party happening on the green in my estate. A bring your own bbq, drinks and chairs thing. So we'll go to that I think. But we haven't got much else planned. 
My chart does look good but that aside I just feel out.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Can someone please tell me why:
1- My "my Days" app says I should be fertile/O 5-21--6-5
2- I have had GLORIOUS ewcm strings today...TWICE!
3- I have barely had a second line on my OPKs? Seriously. BARELY. 

WTF is going on? We are going to go ahead and :sex: tonight and maybe every other night this week if not every night... just to cover my bases. 

But seriously...WTF.

On a more happy less confused note... WE GOT APPROVAL FOR OUR HOME LOAN!!! Meeting with our Realtor tomorrow after church.


----------



## mammaspath

yay for your home loan mrs j!!

i have no idea what to say about your cycle.......and i never get ewcm..........i wish i could help!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

seriously Amy- my dog could pee on an OPK and get a darker line. I am so confused.


----------



## jrowenj

And still negtive opk???? Wtf?!


----------



## 28329

Hmmm, I don't know why you're getting a squinter on the opk's!! But you're definitely fertile.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok so I went shopping and did not drink anything or pee while I was gone- about 3 hours. I took another on and it is a few shades darker- so it is getting darker.


----------



## 28329

Yay. Won't be long until it's positive then.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Joanna - Yay on the EWCM. I never get any... not even when I take Mucinex. I am having watery CM today and was supposed to O today... didn't happen. My OPKs are slowly getting darker but I guess I am O-ing late this cycle. I hate waiting and wondering when it's going to happen. I have been BD-ing everyday since CD 16. We are exhausted. Doesn't look like O is anywhere close so we have to keep doing it. I hope your OPK turns positive soon. Keep BD-ing! And congrats on your home loan! Have you found a house yet?

Hey girls - So I saw a patient today who told me a heart wrenching story. Thought I'd share with you all because it really helped me put my desire for a baby in perspective. I am a dental hygienist so I am seeing this patient for the first time today. She told me she has not had a dental cleaning since last year before she was pregnant. Then she asked me whether or not it's OK to come back in 6 months for another cleaning if in case she's pregnant. I said of course and asked whether or not she's pregnant now. She said no, that her baby girl just passed away at 6 months old from SIDS in January. Her and her husband are now trying for another child. She showed me a picture of her baby and she was adorable. Can you imagine what it's like to go through the whole pregnancy, happily expecting a baby, you finally give birth to a beautiful baby girl and to lose her 6 months later. You can see the sorrow in her eyes. It broke my heart. Made me realized that things happen for a reason and that even though I am not PG right now, God hopefully has a better plan for me and it will happen when it's my turn. 

Sorry to be a downer... hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am so confused. I am still waiting for O and it's late this month. None of my OPKs have turned positive and I still have a low on my CBFM. I checked before and I had watery CM. Then just now when I went to the bathroom, I noticed light red spotting????? What's that about? I usually get really bad cramps when I O and I have not had any cramping at all. All I had was 3 days of constant headache. I swear my body hates me.


----------



## mammaspath

bam bam - that story is terrible........humbling for sure! 
idk what is going on with you but before my mmc i used to get pinkish spotting when on implantation days.....hmm thats weird

afm - i am still constantly worrying about what is going on with me! i shoulda listened to krystina and rescheduled! 

emily how are you hangin on to sanity!!!! im getting depressed!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Amy - nothing you can do now but wait and hope for the best. My thoughts are with you and I hope your doctor is wrong. I would totally get another scan in a few weeks to double check. Maybe go to another doctor?


----------



## mrsjoannak

:hugs: to Amy and Emily. 

May, I have know a few ladies that have gone through that. It is terrible and you are right you can see the sorrow in their eyes. 

We have not yet found a house. We are going tomorrow to look. There is only 1 house left on the market in the area we are looking in. SUCK. So we are going to venture out and see a few in some other areas we may consider. 

MrJ is being a mamby-pamby tonight. He helped friends move all day- I told him about the GLORIOUS cm and that we had to "color" tonight. BWAHAHAHAHA Sam said he wanted to and we both said NO! Maybe we should come up with a boring code word like "fold Socks." 

Anyway he is now pissy because he left here at 1:30 to got help them move a washer, dryer, and fridge and he got home around 9:00. I do not think it is going to happen. :growlmad:


----------



## threemakefive

MrsJ seduce him or start a bj then say oh Nvm hahha then he will want to haha


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Joanna - Good luck house hunting. It's so exciting! As for MrJ, just go rape him. He doesn't have to do much... just get on top of him and you'll do all the work. I am sure he's not going to complain. I am going to mount my DH now. TTYL!!!


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> bam bam - that story is terrible........humbling for sure!
> idk what is going on with you but before my mmc i used to get pinkish spotting when on implantation days.....hmm thats weird
> 
> afm - i am still constantly worrying about what is going on with me! i shoulda listened to krystina and rescheduled!
> 
> emily how are you hangin on to sanity!!!! im getting depressed!

Amy I hit that point Thursday night cried to OH of course he's like oh stop to early to be negative haha gotta love him...but then I just started googling saw that 20 mm for a sac and empty is the cut off and around 6 weeks its only like 13mm so that helped the plus or minus five on sac measurements helped and I prayed a lot lol I just can't find any purpose in God giving me another loss...I have been terrible sick again after two days last week where I wasn't I've been miserable naseaous and I keep comparing all the symptoms to my mmc...like I was on three times the amt of prog and still wasn't sick now I am super sick...my bbs didn't hurt last time even with all that prog. And now they do..Idk I'm kinda a little crazy counting down the days playing the outcomes out in thought...I don't think I can bare the same scene as last time....and to make it even more nerve racking..OH can't go to appt with me just like last time.... So then I just keep thinking as positive as I can and how all will be sooooo worth it to get a healthy baby with curly locks like daddy :) that's how I keep sane...and I will admit I haven't let myself become to attached to the idea of having baby yet I just cant..sometimes it doesn't seem real lol ok far more than what u asked but that's where I'm at :)and hopefully someowhere in my blabbering u found something helpful :)


----------



## jrowenj

May- so sad about your patient. My friiends daughter passed away at 2 a few months ago and I don't know how she gets out of bed everyday. Its amazing how much strength we have that we don't even know.. I suppose its true that God doesn't give us more than we can handle. 
As far as ur ov... Maybe u are having ov spotting and about to ov??

Joanna - I like fold socks lol!! I agree just mount dh and do all the work! Great news on the mortgage and happy house hunting!!

Amy and emily - I have very high hopes for you girls. I'm not just saying it to be supportive. I honestly feel like the scans were too early. The waiting game is torture and I hope and pray you 2 can find some peace until your next appt.


----------



## 28329

Just thought I'd pop by to say hello. Just going to my sisters so I'll come catch up when we get home.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Well the spotting stopped and it was just that one time when I was checking my CM. I still have not O yet. My CM is clear and watery... Cervix is soft and open. Been BD-ing like damn rabbits! I just wish O would get here already!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Ok Ladies....I am freaking out here. I caved and took a first reponse pregnancy test today AFTER a milkshake, bottle of water and a coffee....and there were two lines! Wasn't expecting anything as I have no symptoms expcept peeing a little more often....gettingg my sister to pick up a digital to bring me tomorrow. Don't really know what to expect.. I won't allow myself to be happy just yet.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jess - I told you the creamy cm is a good sign!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Do any of you ladies use bbm? I'd like to send a pic for someone to upload for me and I have it on my phone.


----------



## 28329

Omg jess!! Eeek, exciting!! I don't have the resources to upload a pic but I'm curious to see it.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am on my phone too and can't upload pics.


----------



## Jessica28

I cannot allow myself to get excited just yet. I will do another FRER in the morning....and at 2:30 pm my sister will arrive with a digi for me. I am so nervous :(

I don't have many symptoms or anything.

OH I think is nervous too. When I showed him the test, he was like I don't want to see anything for 3 months.... so I called my sister. She wanted a pic....OH was like, that line is so faint you wont be able to see it on the pic but I took it and it is clearly there. She was able to see it and I took more pics and the line is clearly visible.

I guess it is best to test with FMU right?


----------



## mammaspath

u can send it to me!!!


----------



## 28329

I'm not shocked that you've got 2 lines. You had a pretty implantation dip at 6dpo and your chart is clearly triphasic.


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG Jess! Our 1st June BFP!! Congrats girl! I am so very happy for you! 

May - Nice dip! I bet your going to OV soon with your temp dropping like that! You story was so sad. I will say a prayer for her and her angel.

Katy - You chart is looking mighty nice girl!

Amy & Emily - I have lots of good feelings about you both. Try to just take it day by day. 

Joanna - Hooray for a dark line today! And EWCM!

Gemma - How cool about meeting the Queen!

AFM, not much going on. I felt much better yesterday than on Friday. We BD'd yesterday and this AM. So we already flubbed up the SMEP. I guess we will just have to skip tomorrow. My OPK yesterday had a super light line so not really worried about it. I will take today's in a few hours. My temp's have been high for some reason but I know I didn't OV yet. Barely any CM, and light OPK's sooo I am sure it will drop back down in a few days so I can OV. At least I hope so. My Ultrasound is on Tuesday - I am suppppper excited about it! Can't wait to see how my follicles, ute and lining look.


----------



## Jessica28

Someone send me an email addy! Lines are barely showing on the pics.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks Lisa but I think I contribute my low temp to it being so chilly this morning! I literally woke up with the blanket on the floor. Did another OPK and the line is there but not positive. It's been like this for a few days now. I had a good thing going the past two months and maybe I messed it up by taking Fertileaid and soy? I am excited for your Tues appt!!! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Jessica28

May - got it sent to you. I won't be suprised if you can't see a line though....


----------



## snowflakes120

Jess - Maybe you OV'd later than you think and that could be why the lines aren't that dark yet. I wouldn't worry! 2 lines is 2 lines! It means you are certifiably knocked up!

May - Yea, my mom said that yesterday was cool by them too in upstate NY. Just keep up with those OPK's! It'll get darker! Maybe if you guys are a bit tired you could skip today to just refresh! We have been TTC since late May/early June of 2011 - so a little over a year now. :( It makes me very sad. I started off in a group of girls from WTT at that time and all of them have already had their babies or are just about to give birth - I upset myself by going in there the other day (I have to leave the group as emotionally it wasn't good for me) and there was even a girl talking about starting TTC #2 already. I still haven't even conceived #1 yet. I just wish we started TTC earlier. :cry:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

My reception sucks... Be right back.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa, I know how you feel. I sometimes think this isn't going to happen for me either. The thing I hate most is that I feel so out of control of my own body. I am a control freak (like Christian, lol). It will happen for us! I just know it!!!


----------



## Jessica28

May - Did you check your mail? I sent you the pic...


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jess, I totally see te second line!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Jess you can email it to me if you want? I can upload it to here :)

[email protected]

(Excuse the terrible email address, was made when I was 12!).


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks Shelli - Sending it now!


----------



## Jessica28

Sent!


----------



## shellideaks

Jess that line isn't faint, especially considering all you've drank, you're totally up the duff!

I've tweaked it for you too but in all honesty, it's not needed. There's no doubting that bfp.

Congratulations :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







GRAD 029.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 28









GRAD 0291.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## jrowenj

JESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS BFPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT IS NOT FAINT!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This thread is on FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Woohooo jess bfp!!! How many dpo?


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Jess congrats!!!! Great start to June BFP's!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

EEKKK!! I am loving the luck on this thread! Congrats, Jess! I love seeing new ladies (those who came to this thread after me) who get knocked up. This thread is just covered with baby dust. lol. :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Yay jess. Beautiful bfp. Congratulations. 
Who's next?


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks Ladies.... I tested today at 12 dpo. I was after drinking a lot of I am guessing why the line was faint. I am going to test again tomorrow with FMU...and if my sister comes home she is going to bring me a digi...I am so nervous. I really don't have any symptoms or anything...nothing at all really... which makes me even worse. I guess I am exactly 4 weeks today. Going to be a long 10 weeks.... My bets are my doc. won't even give me a early u/s. Ugh...I will be lucky to get an appt. I am in shock...I just don't know what to think. You guys can see the line okay?


----------



## Pattypea

Congrats Jess! That's a lovely BFP! x


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG, Jess!! Totally not faint at all!! You are so PG!!! Congrats again girl!! Sooooo incredibly happy for you!!

My OPK is pretty dang close to being positive today - I am quite shocked to say the least. I really think I am going to OV sooner this month. I am only CD11 today... I am debating on doing a digital OPK in another 4 hours - I just bought a box yesterday. Not that it matters. We already BD'd this AM and I was on top... and that's not the best for conceiving. Ugh.


----------



## mammaspath

jess!!!! so freaking excited for you!!!!

snow - please take another opk..........i wanna see that smiley face!!!

Three - how are you holding up? i'm just sick as ever.......can't tell if its ms or just worry sickness........

my boobs are less sore.......but im still tired as hell....bit crampy on the right side from time to time........not really bad tho......im just gonna say noone should ever get an ultrasound before six weeks...........this is terrible!!!!

went to church this morning ............ words of encouragement were helpful........basically what i got was "don't fuck with gods plan" ........ still mad at the doctor even tho she has to do her job.....i really think she could have a better "let you down" kind of talk. 

Im just livin on a prayer here........sorry to be a downer :(


----------



## Jessica28

Terrified over here....
OH has not spoken about the test since I showed him the positive earlier. I am not mentioning it to anyone until I know everything is okay with the baby this time...at least 14 weeks. I know it will be hard for me to do though.... I did tell my sister because I needed a digi picked up... My nerves are shot!

At least the next few weeks in school are busy because I will be preparing final exams, correcting and getting ready for the grad.


----------



## Jessica28

Amy - Its totally understandable to be feeling like you are. We all understand. I cannot bring myself to think positive just yet because I am so afraid something will go wrong :( 
I am only a week behind you so I hope we can be in this together! I hope the next time, youy get to see your bean all healthy and happy!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Wooohoooooo jess... Congrats on the BFP :) x


----------



## auntylolo

Aw Jess, so glad I decided to pop on and see what's going on! Congrats sweetie:happydance:
Can we get everyone knocked up this month?!


----------



## threemakefive

Amy I'm doing well...I'm not as miserable sick as I ha e been but could be bc I won't let myself eat lol it just makes it worse lol I'm sure its MS and not just worry for you :) ms is a good sign or at least that's what I am going with.... I hear ya on the church front I hated the "gods plan" comments after my loss I mean Dah it must have been the plan but u don't want to hear that lol....

Amy we will conquer this together I pray mine goes awesome Tuesday so u can stop worrying :) then we can both get our happy ending :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

Congrats Jess! 

I am holding pee for a little bit longer so i can pee on an OPK. Fingers crossed it is darker.


----------



## snowflakes120

Joanna - Maybe we will OV close together so we can be in TWW together! Hope it gets darker for you!

No smiley face OPK for me tonight. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Joanna - Maybe we will OV close together so we can be in TWW together! Hope it gets darker for you!
> 
> No smiley face OPK for me tonight. Maybe tomorrow.

OMG:growlmad: So it did get darker but only by a hair. I am a freako and drink 80+ ounces of water a day so I pee at least once an hour. I have often wondered if maybe that is why I never get a positive OPK. Today I after fmu I only had 2 cups of coffee. I had to pee (smu) as soon as I got home at 12:15pm. From 12:15 - 6:pm I only had 24 oz of water and finally gave in and peed at 6 - which I was not really in a place where I could pee- we were on the road looking at houses from 1- 3:30 then I had errands to run. I have been dying of thirst and my eyes have been floating. Finally peed. It was so dark and strong that I was sure my surge would be in it. HELL NO. So basically I dehydrated myself and F-ed up my bladder for nothing. Oh well we are not going to BD tonight... and thank God for that. Last night was brutal. 

Last night: Things have been tense in our house since we fought on Thursday night. He is obviously still holding on to it. I have tried to talk to him and he denies it. So finally last night it all came out again- after glorious EWCM. So damnit. We had to have sex. He was not really working to get me in the mood... he did not seem to be in the mood... It was awkward. Painfully awkward. He finally -(was it Lisa that said )"made a deposit"rofl:) I was thankful - we went to bed. 

So now if we have a day to cool off we can get back to 50 shades of getting it on tomorrow.


----------



## jrowenj

Omg I was so busy today and I'm checking bnb via blackberry so forgive me if I'm not keeping up. 

Lisa - did you ov???

Joanna- wtf is up with ur lh surge?! What a pain in the butt! And btw, I wish I could drink as much water as you!

Jess - I'm so excited for you! Don't worry about OH he's probably just nervous and doesn't want to be disappointed. Can't wait to see ur dark line tmrw!

Katy - are you testing soon?

Gemma - how ya feeling?

Amy - lots of love from NJ. My prediction is ur little beans heart is developing and starting to beat this week : ) sorry ur stressing

Emily - glad ur feeling sick :) 

May - did u ov?? I forget ur update!


----------



## Jessica28

So....should I stop temping now?? An I am afraid it was a false positive and it will be negative in the morning :(


----------



## threemakefive

Jessica28 said:


> So....should I stop temping now?? An I am afraid it was a false positive and it will be negative in the morning :(

No sweat jess....all will be good :)


----------



## camtex78

Jessica28 said:


> Sent!

i saw the pic yayyyyyyy....you go girl...def...a BFP:hugs::happydance:


----------



## Hayaddie

Woot woot Gender Scan tomorrow!!!!! I hope everyone's weekends rOcked!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I hope to be O-ing soon so we can be in the TWW together!

Joanna - My OPKs have been dark for the past few days already and still no O!!!! WTF? Hope you O soon. Did you find a house?

Jaime - I am at CD 21 today and I still didn't O. WAH!!! My OPKs have been dark for the past few days but for some strange reason, it's not positive yet. Still no O cramps either! Should I be worried? I am at the edge of my seat here. My temp this morning dropped a lot but maybe because it was quite chilly this morning. I am determined to BD everyday until I finally O but we are exhausted! I don't even know how DH has it in him to make deposits every night! How are you and Piggy feeling?

Jess - No doubt in my mind you are PG. Even a blind person can see that second line on that test. Hope you have a H&H pregnancy.

Haley - Yay for gender scan. Do you and DH have a preference?


----------



## Mom To 2

Well, first month of SMEP down! This thread is on fire with BFP and I sure hope i get mine this month! Testing on 14th, day AF is due. This is 7 cycles since the mc, I'm so ready for a baby bump! Tried Softcups for the first time this month also.


----------



## jrowenj

May - looks like a good drop in temp. I hope ur temp shoots tmrw! May be delayed bc of insanity!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - me not O-ing is what's driving me insane! Lol.


----------



## threemakefive

Can't sleep...is it Tuesday yet lol


----------



## Bride2b

shellideaks said:


> Jess that line isn't faint, especially considering all you've drank, you're totally up the duff!
> 
> I've tweaked it for you too but in all honesty, it's not needed. There's no doubting that bfp.
> 
> Congratulations :happydance:

OMFG!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats Jess!!!!!!!!!!!! We are on FIRE!!!!!!! your chart looks awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Good luck MrsJ with the +OPK!!! Woop woop let's see some more BFP next month!!!

I'm on my phone & forgotten what I have read!!!
Lisa your about to O too? Let's see you catching the egg too!!!

Haley,omg gender scan tomorrow!!!! Eek! What do u think it is? Any thoughts?

Afm no sore boobs yet! Slight nausea feeling when I get hungry but overall I'm feeling good.... Which is scarey! Think my symptoms last time developed after a week of getting my BFP. X


----------



## Jessica28

Gemma - What was your test like? The one I did yesterday after drinking a lot looks the same as the one I just did with FMU.... Should I be worried?


----------



## 28329

Haley, yay to gender scan. Eek, exciting!!
Gemma, some ladies don't get symptoms until well into the second tri. Everything is well. 
AFM, my temp is staying nice and hight. I got a bfn this morning. But to be honest, if we haven't done it this cycle I won't be too down. We know we can get pregnant, I wouldn't be chatting with you lovely ladies if we couldn't.


----------



## Hayaddie

Bride2b said:


> Good luck MrsJ with the +OPK!!! Woop woop let's see some more BFP next month!!!
> 
> I'm on my phone & forgotten what I have read!!!
> Lisa your about to O too? Let's see you catching the egg too!!!
> 
> Haley,omg gender scan tomorrow!!!! Eek! What do u think it is? Any thoughts?
> 
> Afm no sore boobs yet! Slight nausea feeling when I get hungry but overall I'm feeling good.... Which is scarey! Think my symptoms last time developed after a week of getting my BFP. X

I honestly have NO idea!! I have barely gotten any sleep because I am sooooo nervous! My hubby realllly wants a boy do it'll probably be a girl lol! How many days left on the wedding countdown???


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jess!!!! Congrats girl that is a fabulous line for 12 dpo!!! Another BFP amazing!!!

Well ladies we're out and about like busy bees with the jubilee weekend so haven't had time to catch up completely hope everyone is good x


----------



## jrowenj

Jess- I think the hcg doubles every 48 hrs so don't worry if todays line isn't much darker. That was a pretty good line for 12 dpo!

Haley - can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## 28329

Ok ladies, I just let FF decide my ovulation day and they say I'm 8dpo. I thought that when they gave me crosshairs on cd16 when I thought I was only 1dpo. So I'm not 10dpo, I'm 8dpo. Anyway, more to the point of this post. I went to the toilet and I noticed two tiny red spots of blood on the tp. So I checked my cervix and only abundant creamy cm, no more blood. Sorry this post is a little tmi, but I need to tell someone!! I told DF but he's got excited and thinks it's ib. Kinda wish I didn't tell him.


----------



## snowflakes120

Haley - Can't wait to hear what you are having! 

Joanna & May - FX that we OV close together so we can all be in 2ww together and get our BFP's together in June!

Jaime - Your ticker looks like a rock not a prune!! Haven't OV'd yet. Since I've started taking Clomid my temps around CD10 seem to always be high but then taper back down (like today). I didn't stress this cycle like I did the past 2 - I learned my lesson!! 

So, I am thinking I'm gonna OV most likely tomorrow or Wednesday. Really wish I had my US today so they could tell me my Folly size and that would give me a better idea of when I am going to OV - but alas it is tomorrow!! I'll be doing my OPK today around 2. Maybe a smiley, maybe not. We'll see. I'll check back in!


----------



## jrowenj

Katy - fx!!!!!!!!!!!! I had ton of creamy cm when i git my bfp!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Haley - Can't wait to hear what you are having!
> 
> Joanna & May - FX that we OV close together so we can all be in 2ww together and get our BFP's together in June!
> 
> Jaime - Your ticker looks like a rock not a prune!! Haven't OV'd yet. Since I've started taking Clomid my temps around CD10 seem to always be high but then taper back down (like today). I didn't stress this cycle like I did the past 2 - I learned my lesson!!
> 
> So, I am thinking I'm gonna OV most likely tomorrow or Wednesday. Really wish I had my US today so they could tell me my Folly size and that would give me a better idea of when I am going to OV - but alas it is tomorrow!! I'll be doing my OPK today around 2. Maybe a smiley, maybe not. We'll see. I'll check back in!

Maybe im having a pet rock. It sure feels like a rock is in there!

Get your sexy on, lis!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Woohoo a peak on my CBFM!!!! I am goin to confirm that with an OPK later this afternoon! I am so glad O is around the corner so I can stop having sex!!!! LMAO!!!! I am so tired and I swear I have gained a pound or two from all the swimmers being deposited in me. 

Ok I need your advice: I woke up at 5:30am this morning so I decided to temp, it was at 96.94. I usually don't temp till 6:30am but I did it at 5:30am anyway knowing I won't be able to go back to sleep. Then at 6:30am I temped again and it's at 97.11. Which would you go with? This is crucial since I am about to O and need to know if there's a temp rise in the next few days.


----------



## 28329

Thanks jaime. I usually always have creamy cm in the tww but it's in abundance this time. 
Bam bam, do you use the bbt converter on whenmybaby? You can convert the one from 5:30 seeing as you only took you temp an hour early. (Sorry forgot your name)


----------



## snowflakes120

May - Hooray for Peak!!! So happy for you!! I did a temp corrector for you and it said 97.14 - I however would go with the 97.11 that you got. 

Katy - Hooray for CM!! I've heard that's a good sign plus your chart is climbing!


----------



## jrowenj

May woooohoooooo!


----------



## Bride2b

Jess my line on the cheapie was really light! I did a digi & it showed pregnant 1-2 weeks & not done one since! You line was great for 12 DPO,and as Jaime says it will get stronger!

May woooooohoooooo for the peak!!!!!!!

Katy fx the cm is a good sign! I got aload in thurs at work,so much so that I thought AF had started as I was wet & it had gone down my leg (tmi)!!! Did u get ur doggie?x


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Should I hold out to replace the temp this morning? I put in the 96.94 from 5:30am because that's when I got the most sleep. At 6:30am when I temped, I was rolling around and couldn't fall back asleep. Thought that one was less accurate?

Thanks Katy and Lisa! I didn't know that site existed!!


----------



## Jessica28

Gemma - how far along are you? I am 4 weeks, 1 day.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!! Happy Monday! I am offically back :) Plan on catching up on all the posts today. Jess you did it!! I am soo happy, Congrats!


----------



## Jessica28

Krystina - I am so, so very nervous. Doing a digi tomorrow night when my sister gets here. Had her pick up a second 1st response too so hopefully my lines get darker as I get further along.

Gail did predict June for me...I am really hoping she was right about the pregnancy being happy and healthy. Right now, I am a nervous wreck!

Too scared to be exicted and i don't have any symptoms or anything.....


----------



## 28329

No Gemma, have not got the dog yet. Our car had decided it wants to break down. Can't even drive to town let alone broadstairs!! But we shall see. I'll not read too much into the cm. I have some in the tww but only when I check my cervix, it's every time I wipe now. But this is only my second cycle since my loss so I think my body is a little messed up.


----------



## jf1414

Holy crap, busy weekend, didnt have a chance to get on but I come back to JESS WITH A BFP!!! LOVE IT!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! I dont have many symptoms either so don't worry! (Sore bbs, cramping here and there, tired, HUNGRY) but thats about it!!! I am so happy for you!

I totally forget everything I just read lol but I will try!

Katy- Sounds very promising, cant wait to hear about your BFP!

May- Yay for a peak!! Get in lots of BDing and then you can finally rest! Its exhausting!

Jamie- your pet rock is so cute I cant wait till I have a pet rock lol! 

Krystina- Glad to see you back!

Snow and Joanna- So close to O and then the TWW begins :)

Amy and Three- sending lots of prayers and positive energy for good news and healthy little beans. I just know you both will be fine

Haley- Cant wait to hear if it is a boy or girl!!

I am sure I forgot lots of people, sorry!!


AFM still in this dreaded wait for my first 8 week dr appt!! Its taking foreverrrrr!! Also, I am at work this morning (I work in an office building basement) there was a flood over the weekend and the carpet is all mildew- it stinks!! Do you think it is bad for me to breathing this air in?? I know that sounds dramatic but I am turning into a nut ever since my BFP trying to make sure I have a healthy nugget at my appt!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi Krystina! Is you appt today???!!! I know it should be coming up soon!!

Jess - Awesome that Gail predicted correct for you. I am waiting on my reading from Cheri - I should get in the next few days. I am so scared she is going to say like November or something...

Katy - Boo on car probs they suck!!


----------



## 28329

Gosh, yes. It's decided to start blowing out black smoke so best we don't use it. We do have the BMW but can't affort to get It on the road. We need to get it sorted before we get a bfp because we'll be monitored pretty closely, plenty of appointments to get to!!


----------



## Pattypea

Jess- Don't worry about having no symptoms yet. Enjoy it while it lasts. I was worrying about the same thing when I got my BFP and over the past few days I have been feeling so nauseous and tired. All I want to do is lie down. I have no energy. This morning I woke up, had breaksfast (I was told if you eat it's meant to help) and I bought the whole lot back up again! (Sorry tmi) I just know this is going to carry on over the next few weeks.

May, Snow & Joanna- Whoop whoop for the big O!

Katy- I will pray that these are good signs for you.

Amy & Emily- Thinking about you both. I'm sure everything is going to be just fine. 

Haley- Gender scan tomorrow. How exciting! 

Krystina- Welcome back. 

Hope everyone else is ok. afm see above. I feel like rubbish! But looking at it as being a good sign!


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Hi Krystina! Is you appt today???!!! I know it should be coming up soon!!
> 
> Jess - Awesome that Gail predicted correct for you. I am waiting on my reading from Cheri - I should get in the next few days. I am so scared she is going to say like November or something...
> 
> Katy - Boo on car probs they suck!!

Its Wednesday....did you ever get the trigger shot?? I am filling out the paperwork now...damn its alot!


----------



## snowflakes120

krystinab said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Krystina! Is you appt today???!!! I know it should be coming up soon!!
> 
> Jess - Awesome that Gail predicted correct for you. I am waiting on my reading from Cheri - I should get in the next few days. I am so scared she is going to say like November or something...
> 
> Katy - Boo on car probs they suck!!
> 
> Its Wednesday....did you ever get the trigger shot?? I am filling out the paperwork now...damn its alot!Click to expand...

Ohhhh. I knew it was coming up soon!! I wasn't getting a trigger shot (HCG). I got a Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) - it was on Friday and it sucked ass. But my tubes are clear and my Ute is normal so that is good news.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Yay, I got my positive OPK. Finally!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

OMG Jess, congratulations. I wasn't around this weekend and couldn't believe my eyes. How exciting...June is starting off well. Stay positive.

Well the witch came and went very quickly this time...only 3 days. Just gearing up to start SMEP soon. This is going to be a long month.


----------



## Jessica28

Pray that everything works out this time... I am really going to try to hold out telling anyone until I know for sure everything is okay.


----------



## snowflakes120

May - Hhhhoorrayyyy for positive OPK!!! 

Mine wasn't positive... in fact, it was less positive then yesterday's. I don't know what to think. I'm not sure whether to skip tonight or BD. Last month we skipped that one day and I ended up OVing that next day - I don't want that to happen again. I reallly wish my Ultrasound was today!!! Ugh. TTC sucks.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - did you hold your pee and limit liquid intake? I find that my OPKs are lighter if I drink lots of fluids or if I don't wait at least 3 hrs. You know it's strange because I usually get really bad O cramps and I didn't this time. Hope it's not an anovulating cycle. With my temp messed up this morning, I wonder if I can tell if I really O'ed?


----------



## Jessica28

May - I can't wait until you test!


----------



## snowflakes120

May - I drank 1 cup of tea this AM. And then held my pee for 4 hours. That is what I usually do - although I didn't drink my tea yesterday. I drank it after my OPK.

I think we're just going to BD tonight and then wait to see what the Ultrasound says tomorrow. If my Follies are still on the smaller side then I know I can most likely skip tomorrow night.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I always say you can't miss it when the opks turn positive. Mine got dark within a few minutes and it was obvious. I only held in my pee for 2 hours and drank loads of liquids and it's still very dark. I didn't expect my CBFM to ten peak today so I was pleasantly surprised, although, I never got a high. Keep BD-ing!!!! Good luck on your scan tomorrow!

Jess - I will still be a lonely old lady with 100 cats. I can't seem to imagine me ever being pg. Gail senses my conception in July and 2 other psychics in June. So who knows?!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

May and Lisa, I'm jealous of you almost being in the TWW, waiting to O is torture. 
Good luck with your ultrasound tomorrow Lisa, hoping those folies are in tip top shape.


----------



## Bride2b

May you will get pregnant!!! Its great you finally got your peak! If it was annovulatory I dont think it would pick up a surge and a peak ;-)

Jess cant wait until you get the other tests, I think seeing them will help you realise that YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!!

Lisa def BD tonight if its turned +, the more swimmers you get in there the better!!!! eeek!

Krystina welcome back, hope you feel refreshed!

AFM - had a bit of a strop with OH, starting to feel the pressure now of getting stuff done for the wedding. We have just over 6 weeks and not sent out evening invites yet!! We had a bit of a conversation earlier where I asked him for more helped and he seemed willing. We went to a lifeboat BBQ earlier & it was cold and he wanted to stay out - which he has so I got a lift home as for some reason he wanted his mate to pick us up (I cant drink anyway so I am not sure why I just couldnt drive so I could get back!) anyway had a bit of a strop as thought he was going to come home and help me do our evening invites, decide on hymns & readings - all of which need to be done this week as we need to book in with the vicar and also order our 'order of services' OK I am ranting now, but he has pissed me off......I have to do EVERYTHING!!!! I feel shattered too!


----------



## Hayaddie

OMG it's a Boy!


----------



## Bride2b

Hayaddie said:


> OMG it's a Boy!

:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue: Ahhhhhhh congrats!!! How do you feel? Have you thought of names? xxx


----------



## Bride2b

Jess I forgot to say I think I am 4 weeks 4 days! Each app says something different so not sure what to go by! I am a bit scared to get a ticker!


----------



## mammaspath

Congrats girlie!!!!!!!! so happy for you!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Congrats Hayley!!!! 2 Girls and 2 Boys so far!!!!!


----------



## jf1414

Hayaddie said:


> OMG it's a Boy!


CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::yipee::blue:


----------



## Pattypea

Aw a boy! Congrats :blue:


----------



## shellideaks

Yay Haley, congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Hayaddie

Thanks guys!!! I'm kinda freaked out! I thought for sure it would be a Lucy!! No boy names even picked out lol


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - you better BD tonight!!! How cool that your u/s will show if you ovulated!!

Krystina - I am so happy you're back :hugs: xoxoxox

Gemma - All this wedding stress will keep your mind off of worrying about your little beanie!!!

Haley - I was SOOOOOO routing for a boy!!!!! How about Lucifer? hahahaha! Yeaaa!! Now you have a boy and a girl! You lucky ducky!!!

Jess - Don't worry... the way you are feeling is normal. I was nervous up until my scan and even still i have days where I get nervous. Everything will be great, hun... don't worry!! When are you taking the digi?? Do you and Gemma have the same EDD?!?!?!

Joanna - did you get a positive OPK YET?!?!?!

May - I would put in the first temp that you got at 5:30 or I would do the adjuster online and put that temp... thats what I always did when I woke up earlier!

Katy - hoping for a bfp soon!!! only 8 dpo, no wonder you are getting bfns.. maybe 2 more days or so and I bet you get that second line!


----------



## Bride2b

Jaime my ticker says 4 weeks 4 days and Jess is 4 weeks 3 days. I am not sure how accurate these ticker things are as I keep getting different EDD on each one, but yes we will be due at the same time all going well eeek


----------



## 28329

Aww. Yay a smep boy! Congratulations.


----------



## threemakefive

All u preggos with no symptoms...be grateful lol I am sick enough for all of u..I eat I feel naseaous I don't eat I feel naseous..I sit I'm naseous I breathe..I'm naseous lol 

Haley Congrats on the boy! :) so exciting boys are so fun! 

Hope everyone else is well....Amy how u doing girl? 

T-minus 22 hrs and praying I will be seeing my little baby :)


----------



## jrowenj

Emily - if it maked you feel any better I have been sick as a damn dog for a week and wanna dieeeeee

Yayyyyy for ur scan!!!


----------



## 28329

So, no more spotting today. Just twice it happened. And now I feel a little crampy. But nothing like the "happy" cramps I got before my last bfp.


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks Jaime I love knowing ur miserable hahhaha jk jk but glad I'm not the only one..and I can't eat anything I like as more than 3 ingredients in food make me puke!!! Lol and nothing spicy which is my favorite! Oh this baby better be healthy so I have a good cause for all this :)


----------



## jrowenj

Katy - are you thinking it may be pre-AF spotting?? I HOPE NOT!!!!

Emily - ughhhh!! No spicy food would kill me!


----------



## Jessica28

Haley - A bi congratulations!! My bets were a girl but boys are so fun too! I bet you guys are stoked!

Gemma - I cannot believe we are so close in pregnancy! At least I have someone to go through this with since I am not telling anyone until the first trimester is over with. I have gotten a couple different EDD but FF gave me Feb, 12, 2013. Nena (sister) gets here at 7 p.m tomorrow and I am taking the digi... What did yours say.. 3+ or 2-3? I am a bit nervous to say the least. 

Jaime - Cannot believe you are 10 weeks already!1 When do you think they will send me for a scan? Unfortunately our clinics are not anywhere likes yours are. I have an appt. for Wednesday but the lady informed me that it is asking for bad weather so they might not get in....just my luck. They come by helicopter every 2 weeks... This is going to be a nerve wracking 8 weeks!

May - I am betting you are next.... Not thinking cats anymore!

ATM - I am feeling a little sick to my stomach...but it could be nerves... I don't feel like i will vomit or anything... I never had it with my last pregnancy either.. I always said I diddn't feel pregnant but I am feeling lots of tugging and pulling though which I don't remember feeling last time and it's not like craps or anything....


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica they like to scan at 8weeks here. I think the longer you can wait the better! Im 11 weeks in 2 more days!


----------



## Jessica28

A lady my sister worked with had a miscarriage last year and recently got pregnant again...They gave her a scan at 9 weeks.... I am betting it will be 9 for me. That will seem like forever away! 

If I have my bloods done on Wednesday or Thursday whenever they get in...will the results be any indication that something could be wrong?

If I don't get any satisfaction from her, I will have to go to my other doctor who I dread becuase I know he will want to put me on bed rest probably and I only have 3 weeks of work left!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica its good to wait bc sometimes a 6 week scan will show a hb and developing baby but it can still have highrisk of mc so drs like to wait


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> lisa - you better bd tonight!!! How cool that your u/s will show if you ovulated!!
> 
> Krystina - i am so happy you're back :hugs: Xoxoxox
> 
> gemma - all this wedding stress will keep your mind off of worrying about your little beanie!!!
> 
> Haley - i was soooooo routing for a boy!!!!! How about lucifer? Hahahaha! Yeaaa!! Now you have a boy and a girl! You lucky ducky!!!
> 
> Jess - don't worry... The way you are feeling is normal. I was nervous up until my scan and even still i have days where i get nervous. Everything will be great, hun... Don't worry!! When are you taking the digi?? Do you and gemma have the same edd?!?!?!
> 
> Joanna - did you get a positive opk yet?!?!?!
> 
> May - i would put in the first temp that you got at 5:30 or i would do the adjuster online and put that temp... Thats what i always did when i woke up earlier!
> 
> Katy - hoping for a bfp soon!!! Only 8 dpo, no wonder you are getting bfns.. Maybe 2 more days or so and i bet you get that second line!


big fat hell no!


----------



## jf1414

I agree!! My 8 week appointment feels so far away!!! I want to know what in the world is going on in there!


----------



## bdunn12

Congrats Jessica on getting your BFP! 

Soooo many BFP's this month. I hope I'm next. Unfortunately, I didn't get my birthday BFP today. Only 9dpo so it's still early. I have tested like 5 times today because I'm so determined to get that BFP. lol

Hope everyone is doing well! Can't believe you're almost 11 weeks Jaime!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am so excited! For the first time ever, I am having EWCM!!! Now after I went poopie (sorry TMI), I saw some blood in my CM which I assume is ovulation bleeding. I am also having some discomfort in my lower ab area. I have such a great feeling about this cycle. It seems like everything is going like it's supposed to. Gosh, I really hope this is the month for me!

I have to go back to reading some of the earlier posts but I saw Haley is having a boy! Yay!!! Congrats! I bet your DH is happy????


----------



## threemakefive

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I am so excited! For the first time ever, I am having EWCM!!! Now after I went poopie (sorry TMI), I saw some blood in my CM which I assume is ovulation bleeding. I am also having some discomfort in my lower ab area. I have such a great feeling about this cycle. It seems like everything is going like it's supposed to. Gosh, I really hope this is the month for me!
> 
> I have to go back to reading some of the earlier posts but I saw Haley is having a boy! Yay!!! Congrats! I bet your DH is happy????

I just remembered I had a streak of blood I bet was when I ovulated on my last cycle....which was my bfp :) good luck


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Emily - Thanks, I hope so!

I must vent... DH and I tried to BD just now especially since I got EWCM for the first time but he cracked under pressure. So I had to take matters into my own hands and had to get on top. When we were done, I had to hop off and lots of swimmers leaked out. Was that a total bust??? Did I lose my chance??? Urggg I am so mad! Of all times to mess up, we choose the most important time of all! Fuck me!


----------



## threemakefive

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Emily - Thanks, I hope so!
> 
> I must vent... DH and I tried to BD just now especially since I got EWCM for the first time but he cracked under pressure. So I had to take matters into my own hands and had to get on top. When we were done, I had to hop off and lots of swimmers leaked out. Was that a total bust??? Did I lose my chance??? Urggg I am so mad! Of all times to mess up, we choose the most important time of all! Fuck me!

Ur good that was just the fluids not the swimmers :)


----------



## Bride2b

I agree May, have you ever heard how fast an ejaculation is? The reason is so it propels through the cervix, so dont worry I'm sure plenty managed to get in there!

Emily yay for nausea/sickness! Its got to be a good sign! I know how you feel I had this last time....all day & all night for weeks. By 13 week I was exhausted as I hadnt had any sleep as during the night I felt too sick to!

Jess I took a cheapie this morning to see how the line had progressed - it was darker than my test 5 days ago, but still not as dark as the control. My digi I took on thursday said 1-2 weeks. I look forward to you getting yours!


----------



## Jessica28

I wish I had m/s or any symptoms really so that I could feel more optimistic...

May - I am pretty sure I got pregnant while I was on top....lol.


----------



## Jessica28

Any pregnant ladies here NOT have sore bbs?

I am kind of worried because I don't have sore bbs or much or anything.... I didn't have anything with my last pregnancy either aside from frequent urination.... I just didn't feel pregnant and I am afraid it will be the same again...


----------



## jrowenj

Jess. Theres a thread on here with all pregnant women whohave zero symptoms... just consider urself lucky!

May...u totallygotthe swimmers esp if u had ewcm. Like gemma said those suckers shootup there


----------



## Bride2b

Jess I haven't yet,but it's early days,just gonna enjoy these few days or weeks before I start feeling as sick as a dog! Don't worry yet,worrying wont get you anywhere,just take it a day at a time x


----------



## jrowenj

Scan day, emily!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I really don't have a good feeling about last night. My only time with EWCM and it was a bust. Then this morning I tried to let DH redeem himself and he failed at that too. Saying how tired he was from all the BD-ing and working out we've been doing. I pretended not to be upset but I am fucking pissed. For all the times to fail, he has to pick the time when it mattered the most. I am pretty sure I O'ed last night. I was hoping if I get one more in this morning I would still be ok. That didn't even happen. Why am I doing all this hard work charting, OPKs, etc to still fail at the end? I am frustrated beyond words. A whole cycle fucking wasted! This is going to tear my relationship with DH apart. I am feeling resentment for all the excuses he's making and not performing when I need him to. I just want to cry.


----------



## snowflakes120

Yea Emily for scan!!

Jess - Sorry for the lack of symptoms at the moment but your still really early! Give it time and take it day by day!

May - Your all good with being on top! Those swimmers know what to do! Hooray for EWCM!!

Ohhhh I get a dildocam today @ noon! So excited to see my Follies! Going to do my OPK at 11 today because I have to drink 30oz of water 1 hour before my scan. And I figure my pee will be super diluted for the remainder of the afternoon! Really hoping to see that smiley today!


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh May - I am so sorry. I have seen some girls write threads on here about guys and their stage fright - It's very common. I wish I could hug you!! Everything will be ok. Remember it only takes 1!! Those swimmers just swim through your CM to get to the egg - believe me they were on the move last night - they leave behind the goop!!


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I really don't have a good feeling about last night. My only time with EWCM and it was a bust. Then this morning I tried to let DH redeem himself and he failed at that too. Saying how tired he was from all the BD-ing and working out we've been doing. I pretended not to be upset but I am fucking pissed. For all the times to fail, he has to pick the time when it mattered the most. I am pretty sure I O'ed last night. I was hoping if I get one more in this morning I would still be ok. That didn't even happen. Why am I doing all this hard work charting, OPKs, etc to still fail at the end? I am frustrated beyond words. A whole cycle fucking wasted! This is going to tear my relationship with DH apart. I am feeling resentment for all the excuses he's making and not performing when I need him to. I just want to cry.

May - don't let it get you down. I actually remembering reading a while back that it's good to be on top because he can be deeper inside of you (tmi hehe)

I promise that being on top doesn't decrease your odds at all. Also, the ewcm grabs the sperm and pulls it up to your cervix. Also, your chanced of getting pregnant AFTER the egg is released is quite slim so missing this morning is OK! I understand you are frustrated with your husband though... I have definitely been there! It's OK to be frustrated with him, but stay positive about last night's session!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - Yeaaaa for your dildocam today!!! Can't wait to hear that you got your smiley and also that your scan went amazing!!!!! This is def your month!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Like Jaime said, I wouldn't be worried May. You have BDed lots!
When I showed OH the test, he was like "And you said we didn't do it enough to get pregnant"...lol. Truthfully, We only BDed 6 times and last cycle it was only 3! You have got a good shot!

I really hope this is a sticky one for me.


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Like Jaime said, I wouldn't be worried May. You have BDed lots!
> When I showed OH the test, he was like "And you said we didn't do it enough to get pregnant"...lol. Truthfully, We only BDed 6 times and last cycle it was only 3! You have got a good shot!
> 
> I really hope this is a sticky one for me.

hahaha 6 times isnt bad! The cycle I got my BFP, we only BDd TWICE! :shrug:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

snowflakes120 said:


> Oh May - I am so sorry. I have seen some girls write threads on here about guys and their stage fright - It's very common. I wish I could hug you!! Everything will be ok. Remember it only takes 1!! Those swimmers just swim through your CM to get to the egg - believe me they were on the move last night - they leave behind the goop!!

Thanks, Lisa. I can really use a hug. I am on my way to work and at the edge of crying. I just feel like we didn't do it this month. All cycle long DH and I were bd-ing like crazy and he didn't have an issue. The moment I tell him I have EWCM ad I am O-ing, he flops! I really don't want to be mad at him but I can't help it. There's only ONE thing he needs to do comparing to all that I have to do, and he can't even do that.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - I just feel so down. All the times we BD'ed prior to O was perfect. Then last night it was not. I sure hope we did enough last night to catch the egg. 

Jess - you got a sticky bean!

Lisa - Dildocam is more action than i got last night and this morning. Good luck and fx for a + OPK!

Girls who are PG now, I know you can't pinpoint when the swimmer actually got the egg but do you remember if you had an orgasm during your bd session? I have been making myself "O" after DH is done. Supposedly it helps suck up the swimmers? I would think its the other way around especially since you release fluids when you "O", would that flush the swimmers out instead?


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jaime - I just feel so down. All the times we BD'ed prior to O was perfect. Then last night it was not. I sure hope we did enough last night to catch the egg.
> 
> Jess - you got a sticky bean!
> 
> Lisa - Dildocam is more action than i got last night and this morning. Good luck and fx for a + OPK!
> 
> Girls who are PG now, I know you can't pinpoint when the swimmer actually got the egg but do you remember if you had an orgasm during your bd session? I have been making myself "O" after DH is done. Supposedly it helps suck up the swimmers? I would think its the other way around especially since you release fluids when you "O", would that flush the swimmers out instead?

The cycle I got my bfp, I would "o" during and then after I would make myself "O" again! hahaha! Yes, I heard that it helps contract the muscles and open your cervix!


----------



## mammaspath

morning girls!

may - i "o" every time we do it......but i do remember saying that It felt like my body sucked up everything last cycle.......jaime said that too the cycle she got preggo i believe. being on top is a great thing so my fx'd for you!!!!

jaime - almost 11 weeks.......did your spotting go away finally?

Lisa - happy dildocam day!!!!

emily - hugs hugs hugs........i wanna hear some good news!

jess - i didn't get sore boobs for a week after finding out......just having bouts of nausea and im tired but restless........but im kinda of a dif situation here.......hope you get sick as a dog real soon!!!! lol


----------



## jrowenj

Yep. Had spotting last wed til sat morning...so annoying!! Heard peanut on my at home doppler this morning!


----------



## mammaspath

well as long as baby is okay.........almost 11 weeks!!!!

im a sweatpea today :)


----------



## jrowenj

Omg time is flyyyying!!!!!!!! Yeaaa sweet peas!


----------



## jf1414

May your totally fine!! I remember feeling frustrated too when things didnt go exactly as planned, but like they all are saying, it only takes one and you have BD alot! 

Jess I do have sore bbs but do not feel preggers otherwise!!!! 

Emily sending lots of positive energy your way!


----------



## threemakefive

May no worries u guys had plenty in there...I would suggest not telling him u o....a lot of men get nervous lol I'm sure all will be fine

Thanks for all the thoughts today ladies...I'm nervous now that the day has arrived...4hours...


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I learned my lesson the hard way, next time I won't let him know I O'ed so he doesn't freak out. I hope we did enough this cycle. I would hate to have wasted perfectly good EWCM. I know I BD'ed lots this time but it was only last night when I got EWCM. The other times it was just watery and I had to use Preseed. I hate feeling like this. I know DH is upset too. I would have felt so much better if we were able to do it the warni want last night an this morning. This sucks.

Emily - good luck today! I am sure you will be fine!

Jaime - omg Piggy is already a prune!!!!

Amy - how are you? 

Jess - did you test with a digi again?

Jf - how are you feeling??


----------



## snowflakes120

Totally positive OPK!! The line came up so incredibly fast! BUT the stupid smiley never showed - I got an empty circle so I guess I won't be using them anymore! What a waste of money!!!


----------



## mammaspath

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I learned my lesson the hard way, next time I won't let him know I O'ed so he doesn't freak out. I hope we did enough this cycle. I would hate to have wasted perfectly good EWCM. I know I BD'ed lots this time but it was only last night when I got EWCM. The other times it was just watery and I had to use Preseed. I hate feeling like this. I know DH is upset too. I would have felt so much better if we were able to do it the warni want last night an this morning. This sucks.
> 
> Emily - good luck today! I am sure you will be fine!
> 
> Jaime - omg Piggy is already a prune!!!!
> 
> Amy - how are you?
> 
> Jess - did you test with a digi again?
> 
> Jf - how are you feeling??

I'm surprisingly swell..........i got up and feel like shit....hahaha....nauseas as hell!!!! barely could take the shower......my nipples hurt so bad from the water on them.....

i really got some peace of mind last night........either way it turns out im just trusting gods plan. there is nothing i can do at this point.

jess - where is your digi?? did i miss that pic?


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Totally positive OPK!! The line came up so incredibly fast! BUT the stupid smiley never showed - I got an empty circle so I guess I won't be using them anymore! What a waste of money!!!

Yeaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - yay for positive OPK!!!! Go bd and I hope you have better luck than me!!

Amy - feeling sick is a good sign, I guess???? You are right, leave it to God. He'll do the right thing.


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. How is everyone? 
Great news on the opk lisa, get busy girl. 
Sorry I've not popped in here today, my and DF have been playing playstation :haha:
I have gynae tomorrow, I'm a little worried to be honest.


----------



## Jessica28

My sister is bring the digi...she won't get here until 7 p.m and it is only 2:30 here yet! I have a movie night with my students and won't get home until 8:30 ish.... AHHHHH!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, I have 1 - 26mm Folly & 1 - 18mm Folly. Both on my right side. The 26mm should release any second now he said and from what I have read online - it seems a bit too big and overcooked. :( But he said the 18mm should release in another day or 2. So 3 more days of BDing for me.

Just really praying that my 26mm Folly is ok and it holds on for a few more hours. We are both at work and Hubby has school right after work so I won't be seeing him til 9pm. Ugh.


----------



## threemakefive

yay lisa you have two chances this month :) praying you catch it girl :)

t-minus 1 hour 45 mintues....leaving home in 45 minutes....nErVoUs!!!


----------



## mammaspath

oh lordy!!!!!!!!!! emily...........prayers and hugs!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> oh lordy!!!!!!!!!! emily...........prayers and hugs!!!!

Thanks, nerves and MS don't mix...I feel like I need to puke or poop hahaha but just dry heaves ugggg!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!! 

Goodness so much is going on!

Lisa, I know you will catch that eggy!! I am praying for you girl. 

Bam, I stopped telling Sean when I O...I swear when I told him, I almost never got my deposit. Hes clearly not smart enough to notice I jump his bones at the same time every month.

Amy, sorry about the sore nips. That sucks that water hurts them. 

Jamie, your pregnancy is speeding along. I feel like your about to get your gender scan!

AFM, I cancelled my RE appointment. I know I will be blessed with a baby soon. I am already stressed out and being poked and proded is only going to stress me out more. I am just going to have sex with my man and not stress (thats how I got preg the first time). My step daughter is coming to stay the summer with us! I am so excited I know she will help me keep my mind off not being pregnant.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa ur chances look good!

Emily thinking of you!!!

Krystina the relaxed approach may just work!


----------



## Bride2b

GOOD LUCK EMILY!!!! I know you are probably in there by now. I have everything crossed
x

Lisa - wow two eggs about to pop? Got get em girl!!!

Krystina the relaxed approach works! Its worked twice for me now! FX for you too!

May I think most of us have been where you are, I decided to lay off BD so much before hand and just start a few days before O as they dont seem to be able to 'keep things going' if they have to perform loads, they get worn out when O arrives. Next cycle (if there is one dont tell him!!!)


----------



## Bride2b

Amy when is your next appointment? I have forgotten xx


----------



## jrowenj

Emilyyyy xoxoxoxooxo


----------



## snowflakes120

Emily - Thinking of you as you are about to leave!

Krystina - I'm surprised you cancelled after you filled out all that paperwork. Seems like the relaxed approach has been working on this thread! 

May - Hope your day is getting better! Head up girl! I think you and hubby need a nice dinner out to eat tonight!

Gemma - I am really hoping to catch them both and have my twins that I want soooooooooooo bad!! 

Jess - You better update as soon as you take that sucker! I hope it puts your mind at east a bit more too!

Katy - Sounds like your having fun playing video games! 

Amy - LOVE that your mind is relaxed! 

Jaime - Yeah, your half way to finding out what your having!

T-2 days til NJ/NYC for us! I am getting so excited!


----------



## threemakefive

In the waiting room.....thanks for thinking of me guys :)


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhhhhh mily hold tight!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

If there's a next cycle, I am not telling DH when I O. 

DH and I have been exchanging texts back and forth and it's not pretty. He's frustrated and said something's wrong with him. I am angry we might have wasted another cycle. I told him i am the one that should be frustrated because of all the work i have to do through the cycle just to get to this point. He's saying he wants me pg just as bad as i do. I am just upset and want to cry.

Lisa - great news! Hope those eggs hang on till you get to see dh tonight. Remind me what you were taking? Clomid?

Emily - I am anxiously waiting.

Kristina - great positive attitude. I wish I can be like that this moment.


----------



## jrowenj

May- sorry youre havinf a bad day. Hopefully you get pg this cycle and then u and dh can laugh about it


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - I sooooo hope so. Because TTC is tiring me out and ruining my relationship with DH. How do people just sleep together once and get pg?


----------



## mammaspath

DEAR god my stomach is in knots for emily right now!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> DEAR god my stomach is in knots for emily right now!!!!

Mine 22222222


----------



## mammaspath

i think im just gonna cancel my doctor appt..........i can't even handle emily's!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> i think im just gonna cancel my doctor appt..........i can't even handle emily's!!!!

No!! Its gonna be good news!


----------



## mammaspath

the pressure........i can't deal......im logging off for 20 mins.......


----------



## Jessica28

Amy - You are six weeks already.... I am thinking your Docs appt. will go just fine!

Is it normal to feel so bloated so early on? I feel like I am 500 lbs!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Amy - You are six weeks already.... I am thinking your Docs appt. will go just fine!
> 
> Is it normal to feel so bloated so early on? I feel like I am 500 lbs!

Yep and its just gonna get worse!


----------



## Hayaddie

I've got nervous diarrhea for Emily!!!! Lol


----------



## Jessica28

Ohhhh...And anxiously waiting to hear from Emily!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I've got nervous diarrhea for Emily!!!! Lol

Haaaaaa


----------



## mammaspath

Hayaddie said:


> I've got nervous diarrhea for Emily!!!! Lol

lmao!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Im getting nervous now : ( its been a while


----------



## jf1414

Jessica28 said:


> Amy - You are six weeks already.... I am thinking your Docs appt. will go just fine!
> 
> Is it normal to feel so bloated so early on? I feel like I am 500 lbs!

I AM SOOOO BLOATED!! I am sitting here like omg I feel like a big fat blimp! I really hope I dont feel like this the rest of the time!

Ahhh I keep checking back also to hear how it went!


----------



## mammaspath

Fuuuuckkkkkk! I'm so nervous!!!!!!!!!!! Worried!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

I'm nervous waiting over here too!sending positive vibes xxxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Holy cow - there's 11 people in here anxiously awaiting you Emily! 

May - Yes, I am taking 100mg of Clomid CD3-CD7.

Kinda bummed - I talked to a friend about my 26mm Follie - she knows a ton - anyways - she says that with it being so big that it will be hard for hubby's sperm to penetrate the egg to conceive. I'm pretty bummed. I hope I even release this other 18mm Follie. It might be my only shot at this cycle. I am thinking that this has been another one of my problems all these months - the month I got PG - I OV'd pretty early in the cycle so the egg was prolly good. All these other months - my eggs have prolly been overripe bc I am OVing later. Ugh. The only way to fix this is to go to the RE and get a trigger shot (insert mega dollars here) that will nudge my body to release the egg sooner. Looks I might be going sooner than I think...


----------



## Bride2b

Keeping an eye on who's viewing this thread just in case she pops on!x


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Holy cow - there's 11 people in here anxiously awaiting you Emily!
> 
> May - Yes, I am taking 100mg of Clomid CD3-CD7.
> 
> Kinda bummed - I talked to a friend about my 26mm Follie - she knows a ton - anyways - she says that with it being so big that it will be hard for hubby's sperm to penetrate the egg to conceive. I'm pretty bummed. I hope I even release this other 18mm Follie. It might be my only shot at this cycle. I am thinking that this has been another one of my problems all these months - the month I got PG - I OV'd pretty early in the cycle so the egg was prolly good. All these other months - my eggs have prolly been overripe bc I am OVing later. Ugh. The only way to fix this is to go to the RE and get a trigger shot (insert mega dollars here) that will nudge my body to release the egg sooner. Looks I might be going sooner than I think...

What about the 18mm??


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Holy cow - there's 11 people in here anxiously awaiting you Emily!
> 
> May - Yes, I am taking 100mg of Clomid CD3-CD7.
> 
> Kinda bummed - I talked to a friend about my 26mm Follie - she knows a ton - anyways - she says that with it being so big that it will be hard for hubby's sperm to penetrate the egg to conceive. I'm pretty bummed. I hope I even release this other 18mm Follie. It might be my only shot at this cycle. I am thinking that this has been another one of my problems all these months - the month I got PG - I OV'd pretty early in the cycle so the egg was prolly good. All these other months - my eggs have prolly been overripe bc I am OVing later. Ugh. The only way to fix this is to go to the RE and get a trigger shot (insert mega dollars here) that will nudge my body to release the egg sooner. Looks I might be going sooner than I think...
> 
> What about the 18mm??Click to expand...

That one is good - perfect actually but it's not a for sure thing that I will even ovulate that Follicle. I am just hoping for it to at this point.


----------



## mammaspath

i don't know anything about follies......... time to do some research!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Holy cow - there's 11 people in here anxiously awaiting you Emily!
> 
> May - Yes, I am taking 100mg of Clomid CD3-CD7.
> 
> Kinda bummed - I talked to a friend about my 26mm Follie - she knows a ton - anyways - she says that with it being so big that it will be hard for hubby's sperm to penetrate the egg to conceive. I'm pretty bummed. I hope I even release this other 18mm Follie. It might be my only shot at this cycle. I am thinking that this has been another one of my problems all these months - the month I got PG - I OV'd pretty early in the cycle so the egg was prolly good. All these other months - my eggs have prolly been overripe bc I am OVing later. Ugh. The only way to fix this is to go to the RE and get a trigger shot (insert mega dollars here) that will nudge my body to release the egg sooner. Looks I might be going sooner than I think...
> 
> What about the 18mm??Click to expand...
> 
> That one is good - perfect actually but it's not a for sure thing that I will even ovulate that Follicle. I am just hoping for it to at this point.Click to expand...

I hope so too


----------



## threemakefive

Dr took FOREVER to get back there.... he stuck in the wand and all I could see was an empty sac...I was gutted...then he moved it and my sister shouted...............I SEE IT!!!! I SEE THE HEARTBEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So I rushed home and brought this to OH!!!
 



Attached Files:







daddy.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jrowenj

Oh, emilyyyyyyyyyyy....we were all so nervois waiting!!!

Omg im soooooooo happy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Yay, awesome news Emily! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Hayaddie

Thank God that is amazing news!!!!! I can breathe again!!! Yay Emily!!!!!!! Did they say it all looks fantastic???


----------



## mammaspath

praise god emily!!!!!!!

i am crying right now!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Omg Emily, I could cry! So happy for you!!!!!

Lisa - I hope you will O the 18mm. I always O late. Could ripe eggs be my problem too?


----------



## threemakefive

Thank you guys so much, I just went back and read and all of you are sooooo supportive!!! Well, I joked to dr that my sister never has to wait was it bc she has 5 kids hahah he says of course that is why lol so he looks and we see yolk sac then baby and my sister sees hb and then I told her to shut up so we could hear it...heard it:cloud9: I told her we have to know how many beats so shush lol he says it might be low...but...you measure 6w4d...and hb is 142 (hints the number in the heart on the onsie :) ) He said looks good, 13 days ago it measured 4w3d...so that is Perfect!!! HE was very happy with how it looked :)


----------



## threemakefive

I told him next time Ill have sextuplets so he will see me quicker, so after all the good news on sono he says well their is one problem I FREAKED...he said its no sextuplets so you still have to wait a long time at appts


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhh emily 142 is great yayyyy


----------



## threemakefive

So that means....Amy will be just fine like i told her :) No worries girl you got this!!


----------



## 28329

Great news emily. So happy for you!!


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi Ladies,

I had a MMC on 25th May and have spent this week trying to be positive and research the "best ways to get pregnant"

I found this thread tonight and have only read up to page 60 but it's the first time since last week I have laughed. You ladies are amazing :happydance:

Just waiting now for a proper period and I can get going! Unfortunately I am 38 so the odds are a bit slimmer, not sure what possessed me to wait so long to try, think it was because I still feel 25! I have a 10 year old son and time seemed to escape us! Jobs, career, hols and house moves all seem irrelevant now!

When I had my scan I was told baby was only 5 weeks although I thought I was 10 weeks pregnant (I also realised I had lost pregnancy symptoms weeks before and was in denial) they also said I had a bicornuate uterus. That freaked me out but having asked ladies on other threads about it I feel slightly more reasurred that having had my son that this will be ok.

Anyway just wanted to say hello and when I finally get my AF and start SMEPing I will have someone to talk to. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## mammaspath

ya but at my appt i was 5 weeks 3 days........measuring at 5 weeks 4 days.......i think that makes a difference!


----------



## mammaspath

jaynehard74 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had a MMC on 25th May and have spent this week trying to be positive and research the "best ways to get pregnant"
> 
> I found this thread tonight and have only read up to page 60 but it's the first time since last week I have laughed. You ladies are amazing :happydance:
> 
> Just waiting now for a proper period and I can get going! Unfortunately I am 38 so the odds are a bit slimmer, not sure what possessed me to wait so long to try, think it was because I still feel 25! I have a 10 year old son and time seemed to escape us! Jobs, career, hols and house moves all seem irrelevant now!
> 
> When I had my scan I was told baby was only 5 weeks although I thought I was 10 weeks pregnant (I also realised I had lost pregnancy symptoms weeks before and was in denial) they also said I had a bicornuate uterus. That freaked me out but having asked ladies on other threads about it I feel slightly more reasurred that having had my son that this will be ok.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to say hello and when I finally get my AF and start SMEPing I will have someone to talk to. :hugs:
> 
> xxx

omg! what did we say on those pages!!!

hahaha 
welcome!


----------



## jrowenj

Hi, jayne!! If you thought the beginning posts were funny wait til we get even more comfortable lmao!


----------



## jaynehard74

haha, in those pages there was no such thing as too much information and it was great :winkwink:

It has been brilliant seeing those of you in my position have now got your ticker tapes showing BFP'S and even better seeing you have all stuck around to continue giving advice.


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Jayne!! So sorry for your loss. Hope AF comes soon for you!

Hooray Emily! I am so very happy!


----------



## mammaspath

im still canceling my appt.......gonna wait til 10 weeks


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> im still canceling my appt.......gonna wait til 10 weeks

:flower:


----------



## jf1414

Hooray Emily! So happy for you!!

Jess did you test yet??????????

Hello Jayne, sorry for your loss. sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> ya but at my appt i was 5 weeks 3 days........measuring at 5 weeks 4 days.......i think that makes a difference!

Point is I had one (at er) at 5 w 1 day measured 5w6d and it was empty!!!

And my guess u oculated late and will be fine next week...just go and get it over with all will be great :)


----------



## mammaspath

i can't im scared.......hahaha


----------



## 28329

jaynehard74 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had a MMC on 25th May and have spent this week trying to be positive and research the "best ways to get pregnant"
> 
> I found this thread tonight and have only read up to page 60 but it's the first time since last week I have laughed. You ladies are amazing :happydance:
> 
> Just waiting now for a proper period and I can get going! Unfortunately I am 38 so the odds are a bit slimmer, not sure what possessed me to wait so long to try, think it was because I still feel 25! I have a 10 year old son and time seemed to escape us! Jobs, career, hols and house moves all seem irrelevant now!
> 
> When I had my scan I was told baby was only 5 weeks although I thought I was 10 weeks pregnant (I also realised I had lost pregnancy symptoms weeks before and was in denial) they also said I had a bicornuate uterus. That freaked me out but having asked ladies on other threads about it I feel slightly more reasurred that having had my son that this will be ok.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to say hello and when I finally get my AF and start SMEPing I will have someone to talk to. :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Hi, and welcome. I'm so sorry for your loss. These girls are awsome. Have had me laughing so much. And that's exactly what I needed after my loss.


----------



## jaynehard74

I am not good at being serious, so can tell that this is the forum for me, I think it was the "period pants" that did it and the husband playing the game that wasn't Call of Duty.....all sound so familiar.......


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Welcome Jayne!


----------



## Jessica28

Emily - I am stoked for you! I think all this positivity is just what we needed :) So glad you got to hear a heartbeat too....that must be so exciting!

Well....MY sister came armed with three pregnancy tests for me.... I took the digi and it says "Pregnant 1-2" so it is saying the same as yours Gemma! That should be about right though, since it says that means 3-4 weeks.... and we are not nearly 5 yet... Going to wait a few days or a couple weeks before doing my other FRER so I can reassure myself again... I am still in shock... I cannot wait for m/s! hahha

I am still to scared to be excited yet.... oh and you know my luck - the doctor won't get in tomorrow....damn wind and rain!


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> i can't im scared.......hahaha

You'll be fine I am sooooi glad I went thru with it.....go just so u know...better know now than later...how's the symptoms...cramps spotting? Anything



And welcome jayne this thread is great :)


----------



## mammaspath

threemakefive said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> i can't im scared.......hahaha
> 
> You'll be fine I am sooooi glad I went thru with it.....go just so u know...better know now than later...how's the symptoms...cramps spotting? Anything
> 
> 
> 
> And welcome jayne this thread is great :)Click to expand...

bouts of nausea, sore boobs, tired but can't sleep.

im trying to stay positive here........so how far along are you by your calculations? are they right on track?


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> i can't im scared.......hahaha
> 
> You'll be fine I am sooooi glad I went thru with it.....go just so u know...better know now than later...how's the symptoms...cramps spotting? Anything
> 
> 
> 
> And welcome jayne this thread is great :)Click to expand...
> 
> bouts of nausea, sore boobs, tired but can't sleep.
> 
> im trying to stay positive here........so how far along are you by your calculations? are they right on track?Click to expand...

Lmp was 7 w 3 d ago...not sure on ovulation...

And symptoms are great :)


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome Jayne and sorry for your loss.

Congratulations Emily... So happy your appointment went well snd you heard the heart beat.

Amy, I'm sending you positive thoughts...the SX sound good.

Jess, hope you get an appointment soon, can't imagine how tough it would be to depend on good weather to see your doctor.

Only CD6 for me...Please hurry O day.


----------



## 28329

Gynaecologist in 3 hours. I'll update when I get out of there. I'm nervous.


----------



## jrowenj

28329 said:


> Gynaecologist in 3 hours. I'll update when I get out of there. I'm nervous.

Gl! Ur chart looks good!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Ugh...I wish I would just get m/s already!

How did you ladies get through the early weeks without going insane?

My sister told me last night she think I will be 8 months and still poas. lol


----------



## snowflakes120

No ovulation for me. The 26mm is just getting bigger. I really hope that I OV both or just the 18mm one - I have no way of knowing. I am in a bad place today. I am making the appt with the RE on lunch today. I am ready. 

P.S. My CM is the best it's been since the MC today. I actually have some very small stretchy pieces which I never get - I usually just get very watery... Silver lining, right?


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica - not everyone gets morning sickness. You just need to relax... there is nothing you can do at this point... Every pregnancy has a 75% chance of being viable, so just focus on that :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

28329 - you'll be fine!

Jess - i know how ya feel.............im constantly evaluating my symptoms!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> No ovulation for me. The 26mm is just getting bigger. I really hope that I OV both or just the 18mm one - I have no way of knowing. I am in a bad place today. I am making the appt with the RE on lunch today. I am ready.
> 
> P.S. My CM is the best it's been since the MC today. I actually have some very small stretchy pieces which I never get - I usually just very watery... Silver lining, right?

Sorry you are having a bad day :flower:

good on the CM though :thumbup:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Welcome Jayne! I love LOVE LOVE your name btw. Might be a middle name when I finally get a sweet baby girl.

Amy still having sx is a great sign! :hugs: i Think that doctor was a wacko and you need to find a new one STAT!

EMILY!!!! I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED/relieved for you! :happydance:
I am sorry I really do not remember much more that I read- 
I am a bad bnb'r once again- Yesterday was busy and so was the day before. The day before I went to a playdate, then to look houses with the realtor, and then to the grocery store (my home away from home as I am there everyday - no lie). Yesterday: Spent all morning trying to figure out our new dental insurance and find a new dentist for Sam, There is a older lady that has depression/anxiety problems to the point that she does not function. She is all alone with no family or friends. I met her through our Bible community at church - they were asking for someone to go help with her yard work because she is not able. Turns out she needed much more- so once a week I bring her some groceries and a cooked meal. I try to visit but it is sometimes too much for her. Recently she has asked if I can take her for walks so now I go do that every Tuesday. Came home to get Sam and went to the grocery store- see I live at Kroger. came home cleaned up the house a bit cleaned me up a bit and then as soon as MRJ got home I was out the door to women's Bible Study. Came home watched the season finale of PLL :happydance: so I could refresh and then got 10 minutes into the premier episode before I decided that it was bedtime. 
So moral of the story- today will be slower and I will try hard to be a better bnb'r. :blush:

On the TTC/SMEP front - Things are not good:cry:. Today is cd21. Still no + OPK. They are getting darker but seriously they are still BARLEY there lines. We had decided we were going to follow smep as close as we could and we started off good only missed 1 day in May. Now not so good. According to my ipad app I was most fertile May 31- June 5. During that time we had sex on the 31st and the 2nd. I do not think I during that time but we wanted to be covered.

When we BD on the 2nd things were not very romantic it was very much all business- kinda cold- and I don't know if I just really was not into it or what but I had sever dryness issues. Sidenote- would that happen if I were in my fertile time? We through in the last of the preseed and finished business. Nothing sweet or personal or loving just cold wam bam thank you mam sex. 

The night before last I told him we need to GET.It.ON! tonight. He said ok and then came to bed too late so nothing happened. He said tomorrow night. I was of course upset because we had a plan. Last night- I am so serious I do not know WTF he is thinking. No sweetness - just starts poking around down there and he thinks it is going to get me going. Seriously- we have been together for 6 years and has that EVER been the case? I kept moving his hands and trying to kiss on him and get him to kiss on me and he was not really into it I guess. Did not make me feel very loved or wanted or needed or desired or etc. Once again DRY - unbearably DRY. Not only that but it was awkward- as in there were so many arms and where do they go and you are on my hair and oh there is an elbow... Finally I could not handle the poking, prodding, pulling, or rubbing and had moved his hands one too many times and just said you are hurting me. He said well this is not going to work then. He got dressed and I sat on the side of the bed and cried. I do not understand what is wrong with us. We go into a fight a week ago and I have not felt like things were ok but I am extra sensitive and he SWEARS everything is fine. This dos not help the way I feel. Even when we hate each other we still have smokin hot sex. That is something that has come pretty naturally for us (Jaime and Amy that was not meant to be a pun - I can see you both giggling) So tonight we HAVE to do it. Sam will be at a sleep over. I really do not want to. I am really sad. :cry:

Sorry just realized how long this is and I have rambled on and on I am now going to drink my coffee and watch PLL!


----------



## mammaspath

awe mrs j - sorry you had a bad night......ttc is rough sometimes........try a glass of wine or something.


----------



## snowflakes120

Joanna - I'm on my way over with 2 bottle of wine... We can commiserate together.


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Joanna - I'm on my way over with 2 bottle of wine... We can commiserate together.

best idea ever. It is 9:00 am here. BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Ladies sorry I've been absent had a busy jubilee long weekend.... 

Emily I am so happy the ap went well and you got to see HB!!! You must be on cloud nine!!

Jess Yay for the digi!!!

May sorry to hear its been a bit stressful for you :hugs: 

Lisa I'm sending you DHs swimmers strong fast thoughts!!! They'll get there and get in to that plump eggy!!!!

Mrs J sorry you had a rough night :hugs: alcohol sounds like a fantastic idea to me!!! 

Krystina relaxed approached sounds great! FXed for you hun

So I KNOW I've missed people out but I've forgotten what I've read I'm not home yet so checking in on my phone... Had a fantastic jubilee weekend/week ate at the most delish steak house ever and my fav italian then yesterday went to the arcade where my friend and I went mad on the machines to win tickets we got the jackpot 4 times and eventually after winning 4000 tickets we got princess a gigantic bear!! Did cost our DHs about £50 to get it though lol.... Last night we finished our lovely long weekend at the Elton John outdoor concert it was amazing!! It pissed it down for the last 5 songs so we got up got our brollies up and danced in the rain... Wonder why I'm so exhausted today lmao!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Omg what I would do for a bottle of wine right now!!

Welcome Jayne! You'll love this group of ladies!!

Bev... I am sooooo jealous! Elton John! Ughhhhh! I love him!


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna, my love... I am sorry you're sad... kisses from new jersey!


----------



## Bride2b

Firstly YAY for Emily!!! I was in bed asleep by your update! Sooooo glad things are looking good and it looks like you have a little blue bean all snug as a bug! :happydance:

MrsJ I want to hug you!!! This sex milarkey is just shit quite frankly! It does get to the point where you know why you are doing it as doing it when maybe we dont feel like it! May be MrJ is feeling the whole pressure as you havent got your BFP yet, I think men are quite sensitive that it might be them causing the problem and it dents their masculinity! I hope you get some steaming sex tonight!!!!

Welcome Jayne - nice to meet you and glad we have you smiling again after recent sad events for you xxx

Bev sounds like you had a great weekend!

AFM - just starving so making some dinner. My OH is off work this week but hasnt lifted a finger around the house and thats pissed me off! Uhhhhh!


----------



## Jessica28

Gemma - You will be an apple seed soon! And I won't be far behind. My didi said 1 -2 weeks too! I hope it's right....was really hoping to see 2-3 weeks but of wekk, I'll take pregnant now!

Seriously thinking about going to see my new doctor on Friday if the one here doesn't get down....


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok so there Sam is going to have a sleepover tonight at a cousins house. That means we will be home alone. No child. I think wine is definitely a must. Thinking about cooking. What to cook? Thinking about rolling sushi. We have both been craving sushi... but it is expensive. Indian food is always good...


----------



## bdunn12

I think I'm out. :( Still getting BFN's at 11dpo. I'm just so bloated that it's uncomfortable, i'm tired (mostly because I only got an hour and a half of sleep last night), my face broke out earlier than usual, and my boobs starting hurting earlier than usual. 

I'm starting to get discouraged. This is our 4th month ttc..not long for a lot of you but feels like forever. I am so worried that I won't have my BFP before my angels due date. :(


----------



## jaynehard74

Glad to see everyone loves their wine :)

Can anyone tell me how long after miscarriage they had a positive pregnancy test for? Mine are still glowing double lines. I want it to show negative to confirm my miscarriage is complete and I can start trying again :(


----------



## mammaspath

i had a positive pregnancy test for 5 weeks after my d&c


----------



## jaynehard74

Thanks Mammaspath, hoping it will go quicker than that. With my 1st mc it went negative after a week but that was really early. :(


----------



## snowflakes120

Jayne - My OBGYN had me go into the office for weekly HCG blood tests. It took 6 weeks til it was <5 which is considered negative.


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. I'm back from the gynae and have eaten dinner so I can update you. 
DF is going to take a sperm sample to be tested to the hospital on friday. The gynae wants to get full results from my scan and the sa results before we move on. We have a follow up appointment in 2 weeks for the results and talk about what's next. He said that because of Georges medical history there's a good chamce he'll have to refer us for ivf BUT because I have a child the NHS won't fund it even though George has no children. Let's just hope the results come back perfect in 14 days.


----------



## Bride2b

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm back from the gynae and have eaten dinner so I can update you.
> DF is going to take a sperm sample to be tested to the hospital on friday. The gynae wants to get full results from my scan and the sa results before we move on. We have a follow up appointment in 2 weeks for the results and talk about what's next. He said that because of Georges medical history there's a good chamce he'll have to refer us for ivf BUT because I have a child the NHS won't fund it even though George has no children. Let's just hope the results come back perfect in 14 days.

I think thats crap! The NHS are so wrong sometimes, why is it fair that you cant have IVF (if you need it) just because you have kids, even though he doesnt! I hope it doesnt come to that though Katy. Your chart looks good though!

Jayne, I got a -ve HPT about 12 days after my loss, I think it all just depends on the individual & how long the mc process takes, I think because I gave birth etc my body knew fairly quickly I was no longer pregnant.


----------



## Sunny skies

Joanna, sorry about the situation with OH. I personally don't tell my OH when I'm fertile. Although he does want kids he's been freaked out by the experience so he is taking the more relaxed approach. The pressure does get to some guys and I don't think they generally handle stress as well. Hope things turn around for the two of you and you get back to the passionate baby making soon. Sending big hugs.


----------



## 28329

Thanks Gemma. I think it's bull shit that they wouldn't help. It's like punishing me for having a child and punishing George for not! But in order to have had 3 losses we had to have got pregnant 3 times so there's hope. That won't stop us trying. It might just take us a little longer.


----------



## Sunny skies

28329 said:


> Thanks Gemma. I think it's bull shit that they wouldn't help. It's like punishing me for having a child and punishing George for not! But in order to have had 3 losses we had to have got pregnant 3 times so there's hope. That won't stop us trying. It might just take us a little longer.

Hope things work out for you. Dorsn't sound like a fair system.


----------



## mrsjoannak

My child is gone. It is storming outside. I treated myself to some spicy tuna rolls...that MRJ will know nothing about...paid cash... all evidence in the dumpster...about to brush my teeth and mouth wash again to make sure all tracks are covered... So evil. I drank 1/2 bottle of wine the other half is going a bit slower... feeling inhibitions lowering. I might greet him at the door from work naked. 

Project get knocked up is in full swing.


----------



## Hayaddie

Lol Joanna! Get it get it!!


----------



## 28329

Ha ha, joanna, nice to hear. Go get ya man!


----------



## jrowenj

so quiet yesterday!

JoAnna - sounded like you had a good set up for a sexy night!!! Hope it went well!

Katy - sorry about the financial news you got yesterday... hopefully you get that BFP naturally and don't have to stress about that!

So... I don't know what the hell is going on with me. I got home from work at 3pm yesterday and ate a banana... 15 minutes later I was puking my brains out... immediately ate some yogurt... 15 mins later puked my brains out... ate toast... 15 mins later puked... drank water...15 mins later puked... Not sure if this is pregnancy related or if I had a bug or what???? I was finally able to eat chicken soup and kept that down.

I am actually kinda freaked out by the whole thing :cry: It was bad... ughhh I hope my beanie baby is OK


----------



## 28329

Aww jaime. That sounds no fun at all. I hope you feel better soon. You have a little lime! Eeee, 11 weeks.


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, katy. Its 4am here and I'm wide awake! Grr!! I can't believe I'm a lime. I'm gonna try my fetal heart doppler in the morning!


----------



## Jessica28

Gemma - You're an apple seed!!! Yay!

Jaime - Your pregnancy is just flying by! Can't wait until you hear the hb with your doppler!!!

I get to go to my appointment today at 2:15.


----------



## 28329

Yay to heartbeat. I hope you find it quick :)


----------



## jrowenj

Katy, have u tested?

Jess keep us posted


----------



## redmonkeysock

Ladies, ladies, ladies!!

I disappear for a week or so and look how busy you all have been!

Over the moon for all those who have had their BFPs! This thread gives me so much hope :happydance: congratulations all!!

I know I'm missing out lots of other things I'm sorry! Had to read through what felt like a zillion pages to get to the end! 

Glad you're all keeping well generally though, cannot believe how quickly everyone's pregnancy seems to be flying along! I'm sure for you ladies the days are not going so fast though- I know when I was pregnant the days dragged by in an excruciating way! So my thoughts go to you ladies and here's hoping everything stays happy and healthy xxxx

AFM- not sure where I was at last time u updated- probably somewhere between incredible hulk kind of angry and massive nervous breakdown! Thank you to those who responded at the time :flower:
So I had a bleed on 26th and 27th May which I counted as AF and it is a good thing that I did because the OPKs, CBFM and Clearblue digital OPK( I like to cover all bases LMAO!) show that I am at a peak right now:happydance: woooooo!! We BD on Sunday, skipped tuesday(why is it we always manage to argue around OV time?!)and BD last night, will again tonight and tomorrow night yay for semi SMEP lol. The good news is that we were TTC for 10months last time and eventually did a Clearblue digital(smiley face) as a one off and miraculously caught the smiley face....and the egg in that one shot! So I'm hoping it will be like that this time. My OV is earlier in this cycle which I'm guessing is due to the MC. I'm also feeling a lot less angry everyone will be relieved to know ha!!

Happy thursday to all

Lou x


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaa Lou!!! Get to bding!


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime - did you use your doppler yet?


----------



## jrowenj

I used it a few days ago but it was hard to find. Gonna try in a bit : )


----------



## snowflakes120

Ohh! Hope you are feeling better Jaime! Hooray for dopplber!

Jess - I bet you are so excited for your Appt today! 

Lou - Get busy girl!

Joanna - LOVE project get knocked up!

Well, I def OV'd yesterday - got my temp raise - just praying its the little one or both of them. Gonna BD tonight to ensure! I made an appt with the RE - I go July 23rd! Freaking 6 weeks away! FX that I have a bun in the oven by then!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - hope you feel better. Piggy wants to prove to mom how nice and strong she is with a nice round of nausea!

Lisa - all packed and ready to go for your trip???

Jess - keep us updated about your appt today! I am excited for you.

Joanna - soooo did the sexy time go as planned?? I am sure project BFP is in full swing?

Bdunn - sorry about the bfn. You still have a chance as long as the witch don't show!

Sorry if I missed anyone! I am reading back from my phone on my way to work!

AFM - I am officially in the TWW! Let all the sx spotting, hair pulling and impatient waiting begin!!!! I should be 2 DPO today, I think. Been feeling soooo bloated and slight crampy. Had some brown discharge on TP last night. What's that about? Oh and my nips are slightly sore... Not sure if it's TTC related since I never get them until right before AF. Maybe DH overused them the other night. LMAO!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

snowflakes120 said:


> Well, I def OV'd yesterday - got my temp raise - just praying its the little one or both of them. Gonna BD tonight to ensure! I made an appt with the RE - I go July 23rd! Freaking 6 weeks away! FX that I have a bun in the oven by then!

woohoo!!! You are in the TWW with me!!! I bet you won't even need to see the RE in six weeks because you will be preggo by then!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Yup, May! We're all packed and ready to go!! I just checked us in for our flights!! Vaca - I'm on my way!! I can't wait to see my BFF!! Nice raise again today on your chart!!


----------



## Jessica28

I am looking forward to the appointment today and I really hope she sends me for an early scan. It would be nice to know the little heart is beating...that would be an awesome bday gift for me...bday is on the 30th of June.

I am concerned though since everyone else who seems to be almost 5 weeks is getting 3+ or 2-3 week and I have only gotten 1-2. 

ARHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - have a great vacay!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you caught the little sucker!!! TWW yea!!!!

May - Yeaaaa TWW!!!


----------



## 28329

jrowenj said:


> Katy, have u tested?

When I woke this morning my head was still fuzzy after yesterday so I didn't test. BUT this afternoon my curiosity got the better of me and I did in fact test. I know there's a line there but with my colour blindness I'm not sure on colour. DF see's it too, he's great at line spotting, but agrees it's so faint that it's difficult to tell the colour. So I'm holding my pee.....


----------



## jrowenj

Ooooohhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## auntylolo

Let me 2nd that ooooohhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## jrowenj

Cant find heartbeat grrrrrrrr


----------



## mammaspath

28329 - post the pic! i wanna see that 2nd line!!!

morning girls!

yay for the the 2ww may! cant wait for your bfp!!!!

jaime - u gna try and find ms piggy again?


----------



## 28329

How frustrating jaime. Miss piggy is hiding.


----------



## Hayaddie

What does everyone think of the name Tucker??

Post your 2nd line pic!!


----------



## 28329

mammaspath said:


> 28329 - post the pic! i wanna see that 2nd line!!!
> 
> morning girls!
> 
> yay for the the 2ww may! cant wait for your bfp!!!!
> 
> jaime - u gna try and find ms piggy again?

It's so faint it's not showing in a picture. When I test again if I get a line I'll not be able to post a picture because my stupid phone won't let me.


----------



## jrowenj

Haley, i like tucker but kids may rhyme his name nd call him fucker lol


----------



## 28329

I LOVE the name Tucker.


----------



## Jessica28

I love Tucker as well!


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> Haley, i like tucker but kids may rhyme his name nd call him fucker lol

Bahahahaha! I know! But I can't find a name I like that I couldn't make fun of if I was a kid! Shit!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hayaddie said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Haley, i like tucker but kids may rhyme his name nd call him fucker lol
> 
> Bahahahaha! I know! But I can't find a name I like that I couldn't make fun of if I was a kid! Shit!Click to expand...

Haley - It seems you have every name that is on our NO list! 
Love TUCKER!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE L-O-V-E Tucker. Tucker rhymes with Hunts... Or hell Fucker Rhymes with Hunts... So sad.

You have a great last name so I say DO IT!:happydance:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Ok so... I had a whole bottle of wine in the hour and a half before MRJ got home. I greeted him practically naked. He was kinda in a silly mood I was not I was all business so I told him to shut up and strip. Very domineering. I took control and made sure things happened the way I wanted them to happen. So There you have it. We then drove FOR-EV-ER in the pouring rain to a Thai restaurant and ate until we were sick. Then my brother called and said he was stranded at DFW airport due to weather and we had to pick him up.
Side note- My baby brother was drafted last Summer with the Houston Astros. He is now playing baseball on one of their farm teams. He had been home taking care of his girlfriend who had emergency surgery yesterday and had to be back in Florida for training today at 2. So He stayed the night and I got to get up at 4:45 and drive him to the air port. 

So I am more so happy that we got all action taken care of beforehand. 

Moving on to another note that I thought would be helpful- I call my doctor and talked with her nurse. I am sick and tired of all of the bullshit online about WHEN to use OPKs. FMU? SMU? Mid-afternoon? Early evening? I am so confused. That my friends I why I bought 50. So after talking to her nurse she told me that if this cycle is not productive... ha ha... I need to make an appointment to discuss my options and get on clomid. While yes I understand that their are some ladies in our group on clomid- It just makes me sad because I thought I could do this on my own. Like a normal person. Why am I not working? 

So back to the part you ladies might find interesting.

The nurse called back 10 minutes or so after we got off of the phone. She said that a drug rep had just came by and brought them info about a fertility supplement that is new on the market. It is over the counter but they keep it behind the counter so you have to ask a pharmacist for it. It is called Pregnitude. You can look it up at https://www.pregnitude.com/

So that is all.


----------



## threemakefive

Love tucker, kids get picked on for anything better their name than something else lol


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna i looked at the site. Id try it!!!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Love tucker, kids get picked on for anything better their name than something else lol

True!


----------



## jf1414

OMG KAty I amm so excited for you to test again!!

Haley I loveeee Tucker! 

Pumped for the ladies in the TWW. Feeling like this is totally your month!

Joanna hopefully you caught the eggie last night and wont even need that over the counter med!

Amy when is your appt next??

Ok so I dont know if its the pregnancy hormones or what but I have been reading _The Girlfriends Guide to Pregnancy_ the last few days and literally I laugh so much that I cry!!! I dont even know if the book is even that funny but this morning I was physically crying laughing while reading it. Literally tears running down my face. My hubs was just looking at me like WTF and then he started laughing when I read him a few sentences. It takes a more relaxed and comical overview of pregnancy then _What to Expect when your Expecting_ I think. Too funny! :rofl:


----------



## Jessica28

Leaving for my appointment now!


----------



## shellideaks

Haley I love the name Tucker too, it's so cute!

Jaime I'm sure you'll find the HB soon, she's got loads of room to move about in there and is no doubt hiding :)

Katy hope you get a more prominent line on the next test you take!

Jessica, hope your appointment goes well :)

I've just got back from my 20 week scan. Parker is healthy and still a girl haha. I've gotta go back for another one in a few weeks cos she was being awkward and wouldn't get in the right position for all the shots they need. I don't mind though, extra scan yay :D
 



Attached Files:







20+2.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bdunn12

Got another BFN at 12dpo today and got on facebook and saw the girl who's due date was 2 weeks after mine talking about how beautiful her little girls nursery was. I seriously want to scream.


----------



## jrowenj

Awwww :hi: parker!


----------



## jrowenj

bdunn12 said:


> Got another BFN at 12dpo today and got on facebook and saw the girl who's due date was 2 weeks after mine talking about how beautiful her little girls nursery was. I seriously want to scream.

Ughhhhh sorry .. i hate facebook !


----------



## bdunn12

Me too. I hate being the jealous type. I'm never jealous.


----------



## jrowenj

I know.... after experiencing my loss i was very jealous and bitter... its just natural


----------



## bdunn12

When does it go away? lol


----------



## jrowenj

Im not sure. It was a daily struggle for me and even now that im pregnant i still think of the baby i lost and get sad bc i should be holding that baby right now. I had several friends give birth recently and even though im pregnant, i still felt sad and jealous...


----------



## snowflakes120

Bdunn - Sorry about the BFN huns. Hugs!

Shelli - Hooray for another scan!

Jess - Wishing you the best! 

Joanna - I totally understand about not being able to do this normally. I feel less than a woman for having to take all these meds and for needing all this help. What kinda woman feels good about herself by not being able to get PG - I feel SOOOO not womanly. It sucks. But I feel like I don't have a choice - my body isn't prepping itself naturally so I have to help it along. I looked up that Pregnitude - It doesn't seem bad - kinda pricey at $35. Might be worth it to try it for a few months - it's def a more natural approach than going to the Clomid. I wasn't too sure about the one supplement so I looked up some info - I found this and found it interesting: https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/d-chiro-inositol

Hayley - I like Tucker. Hubby however does not. He likes more traditional boy names and I like more modern names. It's def going to be hard to pick out a boys name we both like!! 

Katy - Ohhh I hope it is the start of your BFP!

May - I am so happy that we are together in the 2ww!! :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

I hate facebook. I seriously have so many people's statuses and pictures and activity updated blocked so I don't have to see The Bump weekly statues, baby pics & OMG - I just took this PG test and I'm pregnant status updates!! I can't handle it. One girl I ran track with is due the same day as I was and she's been putting stuff up about how she wants to meet her baby and blah blah blah. I totally blocked her. I don't wanna know!


----------



## Jessica28

The Doctor here is a farce. Not even going to look for a hb until 15 weeks....and no u/s until 18 weeks....fml.

Only did a hcg because I requested it...they don't normally do it apprently...


----------



## shellideaks

That's shocking! Do you not even get an early scan due to your previous loss? Can you not pay for a private one in a few weeks as an alternative?


----------



## jrowenj

Damn, the longest ive heard of waiting for us is 12 weeks!!! I got mine at 8 weeks... i would try and get one at 8 wks to make u feel better!


----------



## shellideaks

Wrong thread :dohh: :blush:


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> Wrong thread :dohh: :blush:

Love you!!!!!! Bye bye headache!


----------



## shellideaks

You're welcome :D 

Although I'm getting muddled with where I'm talking to you :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

Parker hasthe cutest nose ever


----------



## bdunn12

I have a lot of people on facebook blocked so I can't see their post. When other people on my friends list like their status or whatever, it still pops up for some reason. :/


----------



## mrsjoannak

So I woke up this morning with a headache behind my left eye. I do not remember - maybe I should write this shit down- did that happen last month around O? 

oh and just to make a statement I am F-ing starving. I need lunch.


----------



## shellideaks

jrowenj said:


> Parker hasthe cutest nose ever

I think it looks really big haha. Was hitting Mark cos he has a big nose too :haha:


----------



## jrowenj

shellideaks said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Parker hasthe cutest nose ever
> 
> I think it looks really big haha. Was hitting Mark cos he has a big nose too :haha:Click to expand...

Awwww hahahahahaha


----------



## threemakefive

Bdunn that angry jealous feeling does get better...I was to a good place before I got my bfp where I wasn't so mad..I think it helped me to thi nk that whenever I did end up with a baby I know that baby wouldn't be there if I hadn't had the loss (especially bc baby number three would be my.last)

Jaime...instead of thinking how u should have a baby think abt how had u already had that baby you wouldn't have miss piggy :) that should help.some


----------



## mammaspath

hey girls!

nice pic parker!!!!! love it!!!

jess - that actually isn't a bad thing - it's better to just be pregant and not worry like i have been for the last week.

so im still just nauseas as hell!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

I would just like to see a hb before 15 weeks :(


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Well girls I have yet another story for you: a coworker I work with had a child 4 years ago and it was a difficult pregnancy. She swears she will never have another child again. I came to find out from my office manager that my coworker was out sick the past week because she went for an abortion. The part that pisses me off is that the manager said the same coworker also had another one 3 months ago! Wtf??! Now I am pro-choice and have no problem saying I am ok with an abortion if the circumstances called for it. My beef with this is that if you know you don't want another child and you are in a committed relationship, what's so hard about using protection, or getting on the pill, or using and IUD, or hundreds of other contraceptive methods there are out there??? There are people in this world, like us, who would die for a baby and there she is terminating two precious lives because she's careless?!?!? Urggg!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

That just makes me so mad. Like you, I can understand it in some circumstances but not being responsible enough to use protection or anything is another thing. 
Because of the m/c, I am now terrified of something bad happening again...my sister can't even have children and both of us would love the opportunity. I know two people who have had abortions and I cannot really look at them the same anymore...


----------



## jrowenj

Omg, May... first of all... who the hell tells their boss that they're out getting abortions?? That's kinda personal! You would think that one mistake 3 months ago would have lead her to protect herself better this time


----------



## Bride2b

Gosh I think I have caught up!

Shelli so pleased Parker is looking great & what a naughty little girl not getting in the right position so you need to see her again in a few weeks! :happydance:

May, that is unbelievable!!!! I agree, I agree people have choices, but seriously two abortions in 3 months WTF? People like her do not realise how hard it is for some of us to have babies! Makes me really angry!!

Jaime dont stress if you cant find miss piggys HB, they dont even check for HB until 16 weeks and even then they say dont worry of you cant find it!

So Jess, that bit was for you too. We only get HB at 16 weeks at the midwife.
Also why are you not getting a 12 week scan? I thought this was standard worldwide for the nuchal fold? But frigging 18 weeks are they having a laugh???????? I dont think I am getting an early scan, so first I will see of this apple seed is at 12 weeks!

Katy ---eeeeeeekkkkkkk test!

MrsJ - I'm jelous of the wine, thai food & steamy sex!!!!

Lisa FX you dont need that appointment in 6 weeks!


----------



## Jessica28

Gemma - That makes me feel a little better. I am not overly thrilled about the 18 week scan though....that won't be until the 1st of September. I didn't even make it to a scan the first time so I would really like some reassurance. I think I am going to wait until the school year is over and go see my old family Doctor. That should make me 7 or 8 weeks so that way I would be closer to a early scan if he's willing to send me for one at 12 weeks. All my family goes to see him and he is the kind of doctor you can call at his house at 3 in the morning. Right now it is just inconveinient for me because I am working. And Gemma, have you poas since?? I haven't seen I did an opk yesterday. Trying really hard not to obsess about symptoms and such but I am trying to relaX as much as possible and have faith that this is going to be a sticky bean.

Haley - Do you have any other names in mind?? I like Reid, Grayson and Blake but OH likes none of them. lol

Jaime - Have you tried to find Miss Piggy's hb since?! We all know girls are stubborn! Do you think the doppler is worth the money???

Shelli - Parker looks beautiful - I can only imagine the beauty she is going to be!

I can't wait to be an apple seed tomorrow :)


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica i did try again and only found baby for a split second


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. I hope everyone is having a good week. Reading this thread is like reading 10 f'in books at once!! LOL I have like 40 pages to catch up on...FML

Anyway after I am all caught up on everything I will comment :)

But one thing I did notice was Parker!! So beautiful Shelli!


----------



## Hayaddie

Ohhhh I love Grayson... Hubby does not ughhhhh


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> Omg, May... first of all... who the hell tells their boss that they're out getting abortions?? That's kinda personal! You would think that one mistake 3 months ago would have lead her to protect herself better this time

The girl actually told a friend of hers (another coworker of ours)... then that girl told my office manager. LoL. I know, bitches!!! My office manager's got the biggest mouth and that's how I found out.


----------



## Bride2b

Morning ladies.....its FRIDAY!!!! phew!! 

Katy how are you doing???xxx


----------



## Jessica28

I am so happy it is Friday. Any of you ladies got any big plans??
Our local church is having a silent auction tomorrow so I am looking forward to that!

Gemma - Any symptoms to report just just?


----------



## Jessica28

Last pregnancy, I was prescribed materna and folic acid, but yesterday the Doc said that there is enough folic acid in the materna alone? Anyone else taking both?


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Well, bfn today, not even a squinter. Evil evap yesterday. DF is just getting over some embarressment to produce his sample for analasis. Bless him. 
Off to Broadstairs today. We're finally getting out dog! I can't wait.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Katy - don't lose hope. Jaime thought she had evaps and it turned out to be a BFP. Test again in a few days.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

3 DPO today and my temp for the last 3 days are identical to the ones from last cycle. Does it mean I am dealing with another BFN this cycle???


----------



## shellideaks

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies. I hope everyone is having a good week. Reading this thread is like reading 10 f'in books at once!! LOL I have like 40 pages to catch up on...FML
> 
> Anyway after I am all caught up on everything I will comment :)
> 
> But one thing I did notice was Parker!! So beautiful Shelli!

Thank you :D


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well girls I've skipped SMEP ing as somehow I'm pregnant straight after our loss, without a AF :) happy scared and nervous all rolled into one lol..

I got BFP yesterday on my birthday :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Yay, congratulations. That's fantastic.


----------



## auntylolo

oh wow, babee! well done!:hugs:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am staring at my chart feeling discouraged already at 3 DPO. I can't find the answer to my question anywhere!! If my temps after O looks identical to temps from last cycle at 3 DPO where it resulted in a BFN, does it mean I am getting a BFN this cycle too??

My life is really evolving around this TTC shit. I am on week 4 of my Insanity workout and because I am scared to hurt my chances of implantation or what not, I have not been going as hard as I normally would with the work out. I feel like my whole life is on hold everytime my TWW rolls around and then I get disappointed.


----------



## auntylolo

Aw May, don't be down!:hugs: at 3dpo, it is too early to know anything at all, the vast majority of implantation happens at the earliest of 5dpo and up to 12dpo, so the fact that your chart is the same as last months definitely doesn't mean you're out hun xx


----------



## jrowenj

May - :hugs: I am still sticking with my idea that charts tell you that you have ovulated and really are not the best indicator to PREDICT pregnancy. Keep a positive attitude!!! 
I totally understand about putting your life on hold. It's so frustrating....Maybe you need to try the relaxed approach. It seemed to work for Amy and Gemma! 

Babee - wow! Bfp?!?! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Soo.... I am having a really hard time remembering to take my prenatals every day... or sometimes I am too damn lazy... Is that horrible?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks Laura and Jaime! I will try not to think too much into it. 

Jaime - you already have pregnancy brain!! Lol.


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime - What prenatals are you taking?


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Jaime - What prenatals are you taking?

New Chapter Prenantals. They are all natural. I always seem to forget to take them :dohh:


----------



## Jessica28

So, you just take one? I am taking centrum materna and folic acid but it seems there is plent of folic acid in the materna so....


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> So, you just take one? I am taking centrum materna and folic acid but it seems there is plent of folic acid in the materna so....

yes, they have folic acid in them. I also take omega-3 (dha) but I always forget those too!


----------



## mammaspath

morning girls!

babee - congrats! i saw your digi last night.......happy birthday!!!

May - don't even start to get worried yet! its way to soon!

2 - your not out yet!!!!

jaime - i think you will be fine but you should keep them in your purse so you don't forget them...thatswhat i do

afm - as soon as i get out of bed the sickness begins........ugh.......can't wait to see what is going on next week!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

I always forget my prenatals too! I put them beside my bed an try to take them at night but if I can't reach water then I'm too lazy to take one! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> I always forget my prenatals too! I put them beside my bed an try to take them at night but if I can't reach water then I'm too lazy to take one! Lol

me toooo!!! I remembered last night while I was laying on the couch and I was like ehhhh forget it


----------



## redmonkeysock

Babee_Bugs said:


> Well girls I've skipped SMEP ing as somehow I'm pregnant straight after our loss, without a AF :) happy scared and nervous all rolled into one lol..
> 
> I got BFP yesterday on my birthday :happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's amazing news!!


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hi all!

So my CBFM says that today my fertility is medium so I'm guessing I'm officially in the two week wait :wacko: I hate it but hey at least it means we are a bit nearer to getting our rainbow baby!

How is everyone doing?

Jaime- I forget to take my conception vitamins so I know how you feel- the pain in the ass feeling of forgetting then feeling guilty!

Well it's a ridiculously crappy day here in the uk! It's hard to believe its june when we are being pelted with wind and rain!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime are you still taking baby aspirin?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you ladies :) x


----------



## jrowenj

redmonkey - welcome to the 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

May - nope... stopped the baby aspirin


----------



## mrsjoannak

So after much discussion last night about Pregnitude... We decided that we are going to skip it and go straight to the clomid. I also found out the reason why my doctor is on the proactive side is that I already have had 1 child therefore it should not be that hard to have a second. I have an appointment on Monday morning to see what needs to be done to get me started. Still no + OPK. WTF. I am hoping that I will go to the doc on Monday and they will take my blood and all of that mumbo jumbo and then I will not fill the script... and get a BFP! Yeah? That is the best idea I have had all day- nevermind that it is only 9:37


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna - that IS a great Idea!!!!! hope all goes well!


----------



## jf1414

Congrats on the BFP Babee!!

May- I totally think you should try the relaxed approach. I never temped I feel like that must add so much more stress!!! You willl get your BFP soon!

AFM holy crap I am so tired that I didnt go to work today because I just could not get myself moving!!! Having little bouts of nausea here and there but nothing crazy. Still CRAZY HUNGRY all the time!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

The control freak in me won't let me try the relaxed approach. I am going to "try" and hold out on testing. My DH is about to hide all the HPTs from me. 

Jaime - Any reason why you stopped the Aspirin? 

Joanna - It's going to happen for you soon. I know it! How does the doctor determine if Clomid is suitable for you? I went to a gyno one time and asked her about it. She said she refuses to prescribe it to anyone unless detail blood work, U/S and everything is done to make sure it's an ovulation issue. I need to find a new gyno.


----------



## jrowenj

May - I was just taking the aspirin to promote healthy ovulation... I wasn't sure if I needed it during pregnancy and it was kinda harsh on my stomach


----------



## Sunny skies

Babee_Bugs said:


> Well girls I've skipped SMEP ing as somehow I'm pregnant straight after our loss, without a AF :) happy scared and nervous all rolled into one lol..
> 
> I got BFP yesterday on my birthday :happydance:

Congratulations, what an amazing birthday present.


----------



## Sunny skies

Well since the relaxed approach has been working so well for so many, I think I'm going to pass on the OPK this month and just BD as planned. With my new position, I've been so busy and don't want to have the added stress. Hoping it works for me.


----------



## jrowenj

good idea, jannette!


----------



## Bride2b

Congrats Babee!!!! Wow that was quick!!!

Amy I hope your sickness is a very good sign!

May honestly nothing is happening in your body at 3 dpo, even if the egg got fertilised it wont impact on progesterone - progesterone is the thing that makes your temp rise. So dont stress!!!!

Jaime I wondered about the baby aspirin - will google it as I am taking it, an quite frankly cant be arsed if I dont need to! I am taking so many frigging tablets (prenatals & then 4 Vit B6 tablets & the baby aspirin - it does become a chore!) I only took 1 b6 and folic acid last time, so am going to keep up with the whole prental thing this time!


----------



## Jessica28

Gemma - Feeling any different yet?


----------



## mrsjoannak

BamBamsMaMa said:


> The control freak in me won't let me try the relaxed approach. I am going to "try" and hold out on testing. My DH is about to hide all the HPTs from me.
> 
> Jaime - Any reason why you stopped the Aspirin?
> 
> Joanna - It's going to happen for you soon. I know it! How does the doctor determine if Clomid is suitable for you? I went to a gyno one time and asked her about it. She said she refuses to prescribe it to anyone unless detail blood work, U/S and everything is done to make sure it's an ovulation issue. I need to find a new gyno.

The reason my OBGYN starts with clomid is because esp in my case I have stoooopid long cycles and no F-ing clue about O. But from what I understand it is pretty standard to start there BEFORE testing esp if you already have a child. There are a lot of insurance providers that do not cover infertility. Clomid is actually prescribed for many other things so it is covered. The stats for clomid is that it helps 80% of women conceive. That being said it makes it a cheap jumping off point. If that does not work then she will begin testing and other treatment that may cost a boat load.


----------



## Bride2b

Jess I just feel nauseous when I get hungry and feel nauseous when I wake up...so I just get up and have tea and breakfast and its not too bad. The nausea is NOTHING compared to last time yet, its only slight, but its only early & I am taking alot of B6 which is said to help. I was really hungry last night and ate my homemade soup, a whole plat bread garlic bread with cheese, then really wanted chocolate! So had a little bit of chocolate & finished off OH pop corn chicken from KFC!

MrsJ was it you saying a few days ago you feel like you should be able to have a baby naturally without clomid? I was thinking about this....I dont think I would care, I say to hell with it if you need a kick start. Unfortunatley these losses seem to screw with our system. A friend I made on the 2nd tri loss section had CRAZY cycles, she just got AF after 66 days, and I think the one the time before last was even longer. She already has 3 kids (+ her angel), so I think it just goes to show that these losses fuck up our bodies even if you have been able to produce in the past. Keep the faith hun, get the clomid and get preggers!!!! Really hope it helps kick start things for you!x


----------



## BeverleyLN

Congrats Babee!! will mark you off as a special BFP


----------



## Jessica28

Still no nausea or anything for me yet.... I have heartburn but thats about it.


----------



## jrowenj

Katy - is that the new doggy?!?!?!


----------



## 28329

Yes jaime. That's my gorgeous DF and cookie our beautiful doggy. She's fantastic!!


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hey all!

Loving the doggie pic! Verrrry cute! 

Ladies I have a question....as I mentioned before we did the semi SMEP this month but now I'm panicking that it is not enough since we missed out a night :nope: DH doesn't know we are SMEPping as he thought it sounded a bit clinical so here's what happened:


AF stopped on 27th April 
OV came early (earlier than any of my cycles pre MC) on CD 11. We got medium readings on the CBFM on 

CD 7-CD 9

Then peak on CBFM on

CD 10
CD 11

Then back to medium on CBFM on CD 12

And back to low on CD 13

We BD'd on:
CD 3
CD 5
CD 7
CD 10
CD 11
CD 12

Now that is a lot of BD *around* the right time but I'm freaking out because we missed BD on CD 9....I know I'm worrying about nothing....probably.

Urgh! 

THIS IS THE TORTURE OF THE TWW!!!!

Also, because I O'd earlier than normal (used to O on CD 15) does my test date/AF become 14 days from O day or 28 days from my last bleed?

I feel like a stupid naive teenager when it comes to this stuff I'm frickin clueless!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## jrowenj

Red- your bd sched looks promising!

Ps where is everyone?!


----------



## Jessica28

I know - Not many people around on the weekends!


----------



## Bride2b

Redsocks, it looks great to me.....I wouldnt worry too much about CD9, as you hit both peak and the day after. AF will be due depending on how long your usual LP is, not everyone has a 14 day LP - thats the typical one that you read but I dont think many people do have a 14 day LP. Does that help?

Katy I am loving the doggie, such a cheeky little face!

Jess I still feel the same, I think we are still too early to be getting any mega symptoms!


----------



## Jessica28

I hope you are right! Last night, I felt like I had gas pinned in my stomach and ribs but it wasn't cramping really...maybe bean was snuggling in??


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!!!!!!

checkin in!

im super sleepy this weekend :/

scan on friday.,.....eeeek!


----------



## Bride2b

Not long then Amy! Sleepy is good, hopefully thats sweetpea draining your energy!!

Jess I've had a pain in my rib area on my left side, feels a bit like trapped wind.....it hurts!


----------



## redmonkeysock

Bride2b said:


> Redsocks, it looks great to me.....I wouldnt worry too much about CD9, as you hit both peak and the day after. AF will be due depending on how long your usual LP is, not everyone has a 14 day LP - thats the typical one that you read but I dont think many people do have a 14 day LP. Does that help?
> 
> Katy I am loving the doggie, such a cheeky little face!
> 
> Jess I still feel the same, I think we are still too early to be getting any mega symptoms!

Brilliant, thanks for your reply. Just hope we have done it this month! It wasn't forever that we were trying last time but I would love it to be quicker this time to save my sanity! Not sure about my LP as I stupidly erased all of my info from my period/fertility app on my phone when we lost the baby grrrr! Will just try testing on 22nd June and see what that brings! Fingers crossed! Congrats on your apple seed :happydance:



mammaspath said:


> hi girls!!!!!!
> 
> checkin in!
> 
> im super sleepy this weekend :/
> 
> scan on friday.,.....eeeek!

Hey hey! Sleepy is gooooood!! I felt like that for the first few weeks of my last pregnancy :sleep: scan=EXCITING!!! X


----------



## Jessica28

If I lived close to a pharmacy, I would be obsessed with poas for sure. I really want to do another digi to see if it has changed. 

Oh the stress....my next appt. is not until the 20th but I am seeing another Doc on the 26th and hoping for an early scan. BFFs baby shower on Saturday....going to be helping out with that during the week plus grading final exam, I should keep busy!


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. I'm out for another month. Witch has flown in for her monthly visit. My lp stayed shorter. 14 days this time!


----------



## jrowenj

Katy sorry for the witch... Good news is ur lp is a perfect 14! I got my bfp the cycle after my periods were finally back to "normal" so this will be ur month!


----------



## 28329

I sure hope so. Going to fuck like bunnies to get that bfp this cycle!


----------



## jrowenj

:bunny:



28329 said:


> I sure hope so. Going to fuck like bunnies to get that bfp this cycle!


----------



## mammaspath

cute jrow - good luck katy!!!

hows everyone else? is may testing soon??? shes gotta be around 7dpo ya???


----------



## mrsjoannak

So I went in to my doctors office today to get a prescription for Clomid OR SO I THOUGHT. 

Back story. Sam was a pill baby. We were not trying for Sam. Sam happened. Looking back one of the best "accidents" I ever had. 

A year after Sam was born I found out that I had huge cysts covering my left ovary. When I had surgery I lost my ovary. 

Fast forward to a few last January. After a MC they found that I had a cyst on my right ovary. They said thy were not too worried about it - it was small and due to hormones women get them off and on and never know that they ever had them. They said they would watch it.

Today- went in for blood work so I can get a clomid script and found out that I am not ovulating at all. The cyst on my right ovary is now larger. Surgery may be in my horizon. There is always a risk that I could lose that ovary too- we will not know until when/if I have surgery. We can not start any further fertility treatment until we get rid of the cyst. 

so There you have it.


----------



## shellideaks

Aw I'm sorry for the bad news JoAnna :hugs:

I've got everything crossed for you that you can get rid of the cyst with no problems. x


----------



## Bride2b

Holy Shit Joanna! I wish I could give you a hug right now! I hope that the horrible cyst can be removed without damaging you ovary! Gosh this is a shocker! Praise the lord that you were blessed with you little Sam, God moves in mysterious ways - and you got pregnant maybe before these problems arose. I just hope one day Sam gets a sibling. When are you going for treatment on the cyst? Bless your heart, all this trying for months - its a good job you went when you did! xxxxxxx


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna I am so sorry for the bad news... I am glad that you went to the Dr and they could diagnose you... I hope they can figure out a way to remove the cyst and save your ovary... ughhh lots of warm hugs your way


----------



## BeverleyLN

Sorry for the bad news Joanna hopefully they can get the cysts off without damaging your ovary sending hugs and positive thought x x x


----------



## merristems

Wow you guys are on fire here!! Congrats to all the bfp ladies xxx


----------



## Bride2b

I forgot to say.....Katy god damn that AF arrived!!!! Next month will be the month...positive thinking!!!


----------



## jaynehard74

So sorry Joanna, hope they sort you out quickly and you can get trying again. It won't seem like good news but at least you know what you are dealing with and keep everything crossed it can be resolved xxx :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

oh joanna - hugs hugs hugs!!! i hope you can get that cyst removed with no problems!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Joanna - My heart goes out to you and I will keep you in my prayers. Hopefully all goes well and you won't have to lose your ovary. Keep your chin up.


----------



## 28329

Oh gosh joanna. I'm so sorry!! I hope that the cyst is removed and ttc can start again very soon. Hugs to you.


----------



## Sunny skies

I'm truly sorry joanna that you got bad news about your ovary. Praying that the cyst can be removed and ovary saved. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## snowflakes120

Well girls, I'm back from Vaca! It was freaking awesome! I really enjoyed myself and it was great seeing my BFF! 

Joanna - I am so very sorry about your cyst but be grateful that you haven't taken any Clomid that will make the cyst grow even bigger. I am really happy that they caught it before hand. Please make sure that if you do decide to take it in the future that you will get monitored via ultrasounds each month so it won't get out of control. Now, don't be worried. My sister just had a cyst the size of a tennis ball - yes, a tennis ball, removed along with her appendix while she is living in 3rd world Africa. She still has the ovary. I am sure you have nothing to worry about. P.S. also, don't be surprised if Clomid isn't covered - it doesn't have any other uses other than fertility so most insurances will not cover it at all. I pay about $22 OOP a month for it so it is cheap anyways.

May - So sorry about your co-worker. Chart is looking freaking good right now! My chart is jealous! I too am a total control freak and could never take a step back. I'd be insane. Plus, I want my charts for when I see the RE and I have to know exactly when I OV so I can start my progesterone. But it would be nice chill but know I can't do it!!

Congrats to you Babee!!

OK I can;t remember anything else!

I'll do a quick update on me: Got my Cheri22 reading - She says: SEPT and BOY so this is either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in. Fucking sucks ass!! I better get my BFP before then! It's too far away!

I got a letter from my totally awesome OBGYN saying he is retiring and his last day will be July 8th. So I will only get one more cycle with him. He is a really great Dr. and I love the way he monitors me. It's going to be hard finding another OBGYN - I will ask him who he recommends for my issues in his practice.

I got the package for the Fertility Specialist. Holy paperwork batman! Good thing I like filling out forms. July 23rd can't come soon enough.

My chart looks like shit. I am barely over the coverline. I have a feeling my progesterone is going to be low this cycle. I go on Wed for the bloodwork. I already feel out and feel like I don't even have a chance. At least hubby gets tested soon so I will be able to know if we both have issues or if I'm the only defunct one. :dohh:


----------



## auntylolo

Joanna, I just wanted to say how sorry I am that it seems like you've been ttc in vain due to that stupid cyst. Have you been booked in for the next step in removing it? fxd for you sweetie xx


----------



## Mom To 2

Guess who's eggo is preggo!!!!!!

Two :bfp: this morning at 11 dpo, one on FRER and one on Clearblue digital. Digitals were not around when I had my other two kids, sure was AWESOME to see PREGNANT!!!

This was our 6th cycle after mc, and first month doing SMEP, a HUGE blessing from God and SMEP did it for us!!! 
Wish I would have discovered you ladies and your plan months ago...:haha:


----------



## auntylolo

Wow, we've got another one! Huge congrats to you Mandy:happydance:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi all, I have been MIA trying to distract myself from the dreaded TWW. I don't have much symptoms to report this cycle besides slight cramping on and off and sensitive nipples. I have been disappointment way too many times in my book, so I am going to hold out from testing. Hope everyone's doing well!

Amy - Yup at 7 DPO but refuse to test. I don't feel so lucky this cycle.

Lisa - hope you had a nice trip to NY/NJ! No need to be jealous of my chart. It looked great last cycle too and I had a big fat negative! I am doing it just as a comparison and in case I need to bring it to a doctor later on. I am really trying to ignore it at this point. I don't want the false hope from it.

Joanna - sorry about the cyst but I hope they can save your ovary.

Katy - sorry AF got you. I hate that bitch!

Mandy - Congrat! Another June BFP! Hope I am next!


----------



## 28329

Congratulations Mandy. These thread really is on fire!


----------



## redmonkeysock

Mom To 2 said:


> Guess who's eggo is preggo!!!!!!
> 
> Two :bfp: this morning at 11 dpo, one on FRER and one on Clearblue digital. Digitals were not around when I had my other two kids, sure was AWESOME to see PREGNANT!!!
> 
> This was our 6th cycle after mc, and first month doing SMEP, a HUGE blessing from God and SMEP did it for us!!!
> Wish I would have discovered you ladies and your plan months ago...:haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wooohoooo! Congratulations! Hope you have a very happy and healthy nine months :flower:

I LOVE this thread!


----------



## redmonkeysock

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Hi all, I have been MIA trying to distract myself from the dreaded TWW. I don't have much symptoms to report this cycle besides slight cramping on and off and sensitive nipples. I have been disappointment way too many times in my book, so I am going to hold out from testing. Hope everyone's doing well!
> 
> Amy - Yup at 7 DPO but refuse to test. I don't feel so lucky this cycle.
> 
> Lisa - hope you had a nice trip to NY/NJ! No need to be jealous of my chart. It looked great last cycle too and I had a big fat negative! I am doing it just as a comparison and in case I need to bring it to a doctor later on. I am really trying to ignore it at this point. I don't want the false hope from it.
> 
> Joanna - sorry about the cyst but I hope they can save your ovary.
> 
> Katy - sorry AF got you. I hate that bitch!
> 
> Mandy - Congrat! Another June BFP! Hope I am next!

Hiya, you're two days ahead of me in the two week wait  when are you planning to test? I'm going to hold out til maybe 25th June since I don't really know when I should be testing! OV came earlier for me than it usually does so I don't know when is best for testing!

Fingers crossed 

Lou


----------



## BeverleyLN

Congrats Mandy!!! I think this thread has the most BFPs around!

Sending out :dust: to the 2WW ladies and ladies waiting to OV let's get some more BFPs in!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats to you Mandy!! Wonderful news!!


----------



## Jessica28

A big congrats to another BFP!


----------



## mammaspath

congrats Mandy!!! - happy nine months!!!!

bambam - when are you testing?


----------



## Soccergurl3

Question: My husband asked me last night if it was ok to do other "things":blush: on the days that we weren't trying for a baby. Are we able to do that, or does it completely defeat the purpose of the SMEP method because then his sperm wouldn't be able to build up?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

AF is due on 6/19 so I am going to wait it out and see if she comes. If not, then I am testing that day. I usually don't get sensitive nipples this early on so I am hoping it's a good sign. I don't feel very optimistic though.


----------



## Bride2b

May I so hope this is your month, cramping and sensitive nipples are good - but I dont want to start getting your hopes up, as there is nothing worse than having your hopes dashed! I cant believe you are in the tww already! I'm sure it hasnt gone that quick for you!

Mandy congrats - 1st month of smep yikes!!! H&H 9 months!

Lisa welcome back from your hollibobs, hope this break has revived you in terms of ttc! FX for you too this month!

Soccer - if he 'ejaculates' it will defeat the object and the point is not to use the sperm every other day. Hope that helps!

AFM - off to the gym for the first time since I've found out i'm preggers (feel a bit nervous....but gonna take it easier than usual) doing a bit of excerise is better than nothing! I've only gotta hide this for 6-7 weeks more then I can have a reason for taking it easy!!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!! Everytime I stop by theres another BFP! Awesome. I am glad to see everyone is doing good!! I've been on vacation for the past couple of days so once again I have to play catch up. Decided not to SMEP, temp or use OPKs...I guess I am NTNP...


----------



## Jessica28

Gemma - We are waiting until at least 12 weeks before telling anyone. Going to be hard to hide it with lots of celebrations coming up! I don't want to wish my time away, but I can't wait until the 12 week mark...I will be more reassured then.


----------



## Sunny skies

Congratulations Mandy. Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy.


----------



## mammaspath

UM............where is jaime???


----------



## jrowenj

Been major lurking!! Saturday was at. Baby shower from 10:30 til 7:00 then to my in laws all night. Sunday spent all day napping. Yesterday went to my parents all day until about 11pm...been so busy an exhausted!!

Mandy congrats on the bfp!! 

Lisa glad u had a fun trip with ur bff!!!! 

Krystina i think the ntnp will be very good for you xoxo

Joanna how ya feelin?

May i hope youre not disappointed this month :hugs:

Who else in the tww with may???


----------



## threemakefive

Congrats mandy

Jaime Omg ur almost done with first trimester :) 

Amy how ya doing

Lisa glad u had a great time

Joanna sure all will go well..

Who's all waiting to test?


----------



## redmonkeysock

threemakefive said:


> Congrats mandy
> 
> Jaime Omg ur almost done with first trimester :)
> 
> Amy how ya doing
> 
> Lisa glad u had a great time
> 
> Joanna sure all will go well..
> 
> Who's all waiting to test?




jrowenj said:


> Been major lurking!! Saturday was at. Baby shower from 10:30 til 7:00 then to my in laws all night. Sunday spent all day napping. Yesterday went to my parents all day until about 11pm...been so busy an exhausted!!
> 
> Mandy congrats on the bfp!!
> 
> Lisa glad u had a fun trip with ur bff!!!!
> 
> Krystina i think the ntnp will be very good for you xoxo
> 
> Joanna how ya feelin?
> 
> May i hope youre not disappointed this month :hugs:
> 
> Who else in the tww with may???


Meeeeeeee! Am testing on 22nd June


----------



## jrowenj

Amy, ur a blueberry!


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm in the 2ww with May. I'm 6dpo. I plan to test on Monday 6/18. It is my would be EDD. I'm not feeling all that hopeful what so ever so I figure the day is going to be bad anyways so I might as well mush it all together rather than split it up and have 2 bad days...


----------



## krystinab

Aww Lisa dont say that. You could get wonderful news with a BFP...


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa i sure hope you get good news :hugs:


----------



## mammaspath

Yep a blueberry!!!!! 

may - can you test tomarrow????

red - hoping for a bfp!!!

three - how are you? im okay.........just nervous for friday........its either chili bombs or enduring this sickness and being happy about it at this point!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

snowflakes120 said:


> I'm in the 2ww with May. I'm 6dpo. I plan to test on Monday 6/18. It is my would be EDD. I'm not feeling all that hopeful what so ever so I figure the day is going to be bad anyways so I might as well mush it all together rather than split it up and have 2 bad days...

oh don't be so glum ------- i have very high hopes for you!!!!:hugs:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Amy - tomorrow is only 8 DPO. Would that be too early to test? I don't have many sx at all! Don't want a neg to spoil my week.

Lisa - I hope you caught the 18mm and get a BFP! Any symptoms?

Redmonkey (sorry forgot your name) - good luck with your TWW!!! Any symptoms?


----------



## Hayaddie

Heyyyyyyy! I've been lurking! Joanna I am do sorry for your news... But at least you know and you can stop wasting time and get that ovary on tip top shape!! Keep your spirits up and think positive!!

Congrats Mandy!! Happy 9 months!! 

Amy I am sooooo pumped for your appointment!! I just know its gonna be great news and then you better ind yourself a better doc! Lol


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> Yep a blueberry!!!!!
> 
> may - can you test tomarrow????
> 
> red - hoping for a bfp!!!
> 
> three - how are you? im okay.........just nervous for friday........its either chili bombs or enduring this sickness and being happy about it at this point!!!!!

I really know it will be just fine girl I'm proof, my gs measured one day shy of 6 w and empty then went back week later and hb :) sooo don't be worried :) I'm good kinda crampy the last half hour makes me nervous lol but I'm good feeling doable with the ms not dying anymore lol


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, glad you had an amazing trip. The down time is probably just what you needed. 

Amy I know you'll get good news On Friday.

Well, I'm not in the TWW yet but in my fertile period so should be in the TWW soon. My AF is due June 28th so hopefully I will be added to the June BFP list.


----------



## mammaspath

so im a bit crampy here......dull mostly on the right side........i feel like i just stretched my uterus 8 inches in the last 3 hours.......lol

and now im extremely tired......wah......this make a baby thing is so stressful


----------



## snowflakes120

Booooooooooo!! Where is everyone!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I know!!!! We used to chat alllll day and now its like 5 measly posts a day!


----------



## snowflakes120

So I see you watched Teen Mom! So did I!!! Damnnnn, Amber is flucking train wreck!! I didn't stay up to watch the 11:00 one so I DVR'd it...


----------



## jrowenj

I couldnt stay up for the 11pm one either... amber is disgusting!!!! I hate her !!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

She is the epitome of white trash! Nasty nasty girl!


----------



## jrowenj

How bout when She shows up and is like chugging wine?!


----------



## snowflakes120

That was horrible! And her sitting there saying that she needs to drink a bunch and blah blah blah. 

So I just looked up my insurance and saw that my HSG was posted. I am so mad! Now, I expected to have to pay for it 100% out of pocket anyways but when they denied the entire claim bc of the code - it won't go towards my high deductible. I am livid. I am calling the place that did the procedure on lunch to tell them that they entered in the wrong diagnosis code - I have the paper that my OBGYN sent to them having a different diagnosis code. They put in Infertility (not covered) and it's supposed to Ovarian Dysfunction (covered). Anyways, I'll have to pay $971 regardless - I just want it to go toward the deductible.


----------



## jrowenj

Hope they fix tht!!!!!! Damn!


----------



## redmonkeysock

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Amy - tomorrow is only 8 DPO. Would that be too early to test? I don't have many sx at all! Don't want a neg to spoil my week.
> 
> Lisa - I hope you caught the 18mm and get a BFP! Any symptoms?
> 
> Redmonkey (sorry forgot your name) - good luck with your TWW!!! Any symptoms?

Hiya no worries! I'm lou  how are you doing? Any symptoms popped up for you?

Dude I have symptoms coming out of my bloody ears!! But are any of them pregnancy symptoms I think they're just psychosomatic unfortunately :nope: I have been feeling "not quite right" for the last three days but I think that's partly due to the fact that I'm not sleeping properly- think TTC has brought out some stuff in me that's causing some flashbacks to when I was at the hospital waiting to go to theatre to have the ERPC :-(
My temperature is definitely high though, I'm not temping but I feel hot all the time at the moment- hubby is struggling to sleep next to me! So I've definitely got something going on I just think it might be a bug that's being aided by a lack of sleep unfortunately! With my last pregnancy I didn't feel anything until 10dpo at each point I honestly thought I was coming down with a sickness bug that was doing the rounds everywhere I went as every one had it! 

No cramping to report but honestly I didn't get cramps until a couple of weeks after I had my BFP last time either! I am hungry a lot but that can be explained due to I am now regulating my eating better in an attempt to prepare my body to conceive again. I can honestly go a couple of days without eating usually and then I catch up but I'm making myself eat at appropriate times so my stomach is getting used to being fed so I think I'm just hungry more often.
When I was pregnant and for about two weeks after the ERPC I would wake up with like a stabbing pain in my boob depending on which side I lay on- a bit like the lain you get when your bra underwire digs you. I got that last night which woke me up but again, I don't know if I was dreaming or having a flashback and it was due to that.
I'm peeing more but that can be explained due to my raised temp and being more thirsty.

So all in all, I think the above means that I need admitting to some sort of secure psychiatric establishment ASAP please!!

Lou


----------



## redmonkeysock

jrowenj said:


> I couldnt stay up for the 11pm one either... amber is disgusting!!!! I hate her !!!!




snowflakes120 said:


> So I see you watched Teen Mom! So did I!!! Damnnnn, Amber is flucking train wreck!! I didn't stay up to watch the 11:00 one so I DVR'd it...

Awwwwww man I LOVE TEEN MOM!! You guys get it way before us!

Amber is a wreck!! I also think Farrah needs to realise how horribly she speaks to people she really is awful!

Love caitlynn and Tyler <3

I remember when I was first stalking this page on about page two I thought "jaime looks a bit like jenelle" then you said a few pages later about your hubby talking to you like Barbara :rofl:

Do you guys watch the other 16 and pregnant shows?

Lou


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahahahahaha lou... my hubby loves calling me janelle!!!!! Rotfl!!!!!!

I love caitlyn and tyler too. I wish they woulda kept carly bc they would be great parents. So cute and loving. 

Hope ur tww sx are real sx!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!! I could never get into those teen pregnancy shows...it makes me want to vomit...those are little fucking girls...anyway it seems entertaining...but I'd much rather watch Hells Kitchen...LOL


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies!! I could never get into those teen pregnancy shows...it makes me want to vomit...those are little fucking girls...anyway it seems entertaining...but I'd much rather watch Hells Kitchen...LOL

I dvrd hells kitchen and watching with kev 2night!


----------



## snowflakes120

Janelle just recently got a boob job! 

I seen you with Kieffuh!!!!!!!!!! With your boyyyyyyyyyfriend!! 

I don't watch the 16 & pregnant anymore. I've become too bitter towards that show but for some reason I still can watch Teen Mom - maybe it's because they already have the kids and i have been watching it since they were on 16 & pregnant!


----------



## redmonkeysock

snowflakes120 said:


> Janelle just recently got a boob job!
> 
> I seen you with Kieffuh!!!!!!!!!! With your boyyyyyyyyyfriend!!
> 
> I don't watch the 16 & pregnant anymore. I've become too bitter towards that show but for some reason I still can watch Teen Mom - maybe it's because they already have the kids and i have been watching it since they were on 16 & pregnant!

I know what you mean. Since my mc I've become a self proclaimed expert on who should and should have kids, I'm literally eyeballing people with an inner commentary like "you, with the smoking NO"......"drug problem-no children for you"....

I never used to be so judgemental!:dohh:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Lots of emotions here. 

Horrible news Monday. Put in an offer on a house yesterday. Now I have G-L-O-R-I-O-U-S EWCM. Can you really have that much EWCM and not be fertile? I just don't fucking get it. Stephen has not been interested in sex since we got the news. Yay. I have this thought in the back of my mind that if I have copious amounts of EWCM I should get it on. Do you get the cm before you O and if so how long before? Is it a few days before? I need it to be a few days before. I may try to talk him into trying one last time. 

He can not look at me without crying.


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna i get ewcm like 3 days leading to ov. So sorry u and mr j are having such a rollercoaster ride... when do u find out options for removing the cyst?


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Joanna i get ewcm like 3 days leading to ov. So sorry u and mr j are having such a rollercoaster ride... when do u find out options for removing the cyst?

Monday. More testing Monday.


----------



## Jessica28

I am still really worried/nervous and I still don't have any symptoms :(


----------



## mammaspath

i don't watch the teen preggo shows..........but to each their own..........but id never let my daughter on one of those shows.....ever

mrs j - i seriously started crying for you............i think god has a plan for everyone.....medical advice shouldnt always be taken literally.

afm - um doctor appt in two days.........last night my back was achy! my right hip down my leg..........it was more like annoying pain rather than crampy.........idk but i was losing hope.........im still sick and extremely tired......


----------



## jrowenj

Amy i had those annoying pains til about 8wks. Ur appt is gonna be great!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lou - your symptoms sound promising!!! Hope we get our BFPs this month!!! My only symptoms are sore boobies and feeling a bit bloated. That's it! I peed on and OPK today an it was stalk white. I don't have the nerve to take a HPT yet.

Joanna - my prayers are with you! I bet we are all freaking out for you for nothing. You will be fine!! I agree with Amy that God has a plan for all of us.

Jess - don't freak!! You are preggo! Enjoy it!!

Amy - cant wait till you get confirmation that everything is ok!

Lisa - sorry about the insurance mix up. Healthcare is truly horrible in our country! How's your TWW treating you??

Jaime - hello girl!!!!

Did I miss anyone? 8 DPO here and I am having sore boobs. One more week till AF and I almost never get sensitive nipples and sore boobies this early. Had it for a week now. I hope that's a good sign. I promised myself I won't test till after the weekend. Peed on a OPK today and it was stalk white. I don't want to see another bfn again.


----------



## mammaspath

ive been really dizzy lately too..........


----------



## Bride2b

I've never seen teen mom - maybe i should check it out!

Lisa keep your chin up hun, I am shocked how much you have to pay....so glad the NHS is technically 'free'. I have a good feeling you wont need to wait until september!

May ummmm sore boobs???? Dont test yet and freak yourself out, give it a few days!!!

Lou - I love you list of symptoms like you are trying to convince yourself you are but your not at the same time!!

MrsJ thinking about you & hoping Monday brings good news!

Krystina I am hoping the chilled out approach works for you! Where did you go on vacation?

Jess I still dont feel pregnant either - so dont stress!!

Amy ekkk its almost Friday, I know you are going to get good news!

AFM - told my reflexologist I am pregnant - she is thrilled! Had a very short treatment today, she doesnt really want to work on me until I am 18-20 weeks. She also told me at about 28 weeks she will be able to tell from my feet the sex of the baby?!?!?


----------



## krystinab

Amy you are fine that lil baby is all cozied up in your uterus (ugh that sounds painful when you say it like that). I think dizziness is a good sign!

Jamie do you watch Master Chef too??

Lisa when are you testing? Are you goign to wait for AF due date to pass??

Bam- I hope this is your month!! Good luck! 

Jess a lot of women dont have symptoms for a while...maybe your having a boy!!

MsJ - sorry about the cyst, one of my gf's had a cyst removed and was pregnant 2 months later!! I am hopeful you will see that BFP soon!!

AFM, I realized I dont have to take a OPK I get ugly white heads around my nose a few days before O....havent had sex since Saturday....yes me...LOL Plan on getting it in today and hoping that sperm is nice and ready since I havent been jumping on Sean daily...we shall see...this chilling method is really working for me emotionally!!


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina - I forgot to DVR Master Chef!!! I will have to watch the 2 episodes I missed on Demand and catch up! I love those cooking shows. Do you watch Around The World in 80 Plates? Its not as good as Hells kitchen.

Gemma - she can tell the sex by your feet?! That's so crazy!!!

May - FX FX FX FX!


----------



## snowflakes120

May - Sore boobs was one of my 1st signs! TWW is going ok. Trying to stay busy and relax. No SX's at all sooooo...

Gemma - Yea, it's pretty crazy. I also have to pay over $200 for the Ultrasound I had. It's one big expensive medical bill month for me. :( Feet really? How odd! Do you want to know the sex or do you plan to stay Team Yellow?

Amy - I think everything will be great at your scan! Your SX sound super promising!

Joanna - So sorry about the house. Major bummer. I'm sure you'll find one you love more! It just happened to one of my good friends. Same friend has PCOS and will get EWCM but not OV at all... so it is possible.

Lou - Girl you got some good SX's going on. I hear ya about trying not too look too much into them at the same time though!

Krystina - I am testing Monday - It is my EDD. I can't technically have a late period... the progesterone will extend my LP for as long as I take it - I have to test to know if I have to stop. 

Well, I called the billing company for the Imaging Center and she going to put a call into the coding dept. saying they have to review my diagnosis. She said it can take a couple weeks but will be on top of it and will call me with a decision. I don't understand what there is to decide on - you flipping coded the wrong thing! It's right there on my form!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> May - Sore boobs was one of my 1st signs! TWW is going ok. Trying to stay busy and relax. No SX's at all sooooo...
> 
> Gemma - Yea, it's pretty crazy. I also have to pay over $200 for the Ultrasound I had. It's one big expensive medical bill month for me. :( Feet really? How odd! Do you want to know the sex or do you plan to stay Team Yellow?
> 
> Amy - I think everything will be great at your scan! Your SX sound super promising!
> 
> Joanna - So sorry about the house. Major bummer. I'm sure you'll find one you love more! It just happened to one of my good friends. Same friend has PCOS and will get EWCM but not OV at all... so it is possible.
> 
> Lou - Girl you got some good SX's going on. I hear ya about trying not too look too much into them at the same time though!
> 
> Krystina - I am testing Monday - It is my EDD. I can't technically have a late period... the progesterone will extend my LP for as long as I take it - I have to test to know if I have to stop.
> 
> Well, I called the billing company for the Imaging Center and she going to put a call into the coding dept. saying they have to review my diagnosis. She said it can take a couple weeks but will be on top of it and will call me with a decision. I don't understand what there is to decide on - you flipping coded the wrong thing! It's right there on my form!!

medical billing is HORRIBLE sometimes, right?!?! When Kevin had his knee surgery that was covered under insurance, they made a mistake and we received a bill for TEN THOUSAND DOLLARS!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

So a lot of you have heard via Facebook- we did not get the house :nope:

But I think I did get something else.... So the doc told me I am not ovulating.... 

I JUST GOT A PLAIN AS DAY POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

So new question 
Can I have glorious Ewcm AND a positive opk all in the same day and not o?
:shrug::shrug:


----------



## threemakefive

mrsjoannak said:


> So a lot of you have heard via Facebook- we did not get the house :nope:
> 
> But I think I did get something else.... So the doc told me I am not ovulating....
> 
> I JUST GOT A PLAIN AS DAY POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> So new question
> Can I have glorious Ewcm AND a positive opk all in the same day and not o?
> :shrug::shrug:

Sorry to hear you didnt get the house..

Have you been getting positive opks? 

Truth is yes you can get all the symptoms of O and not O only if you have a surge of LH but no egg is released...I can't recall, what exactly did the dr say as to why you aren't Ovulating? what makes him think that?


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - that sucks about the house. House hunting is so damn stressful... hopefully something better will come along. Also, Yes you can have an LH surge without releasing an egg, but I would get down to business because maybe just maybe you will ovulate!!!! Trust your gut!


----------



## mammaspath

i agree with jaime - get to work!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Krystina - Funny you say that because I expect to have a boy but OH is convinced it's a girl! If all goes well, we are not finding out the sex.

Gemma - Thanks.... So glad you are a sweet pea today! I will be one tomorrow. 

Will get the results of my bloodwork on Wednesday, weather permitting, of course. I am still going to my old Doc. on the 26th....I am almost 100% sure he will send me for an early scan....maybe two. I haven't tested since my two FRERs but this morning I tested with a different brand and it was blaring positive so I cant say my lines are faint anymore....if nothing else, it is reassurance for me at this point.

Amy - 1 more sleep until your scan! Thinking of you!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

mammaspath said:


> i agree with jaime - get to work!!!!

When are you going back to doc?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hugs for Joanna!! Hun you'll be sent a blessing soon you deserve it!

Lisa hope you get the billing sorted wowza!!!

Hope everyone else is good! I'm going to be mia for a few days have my sis wedding tomorrow and its a bit away so making a weekend of it get to see my doggie YAY!


----------



## jrowenj

How are the TWW girls feeling????


----------



## redmonkeysock

jrowenj said:


> How are the TWW girls feeling????

Like a mental person!

7dpo now, testing in 8 days to be sure. Not sure how ill handle a bfn :-(

Did you guys feel after your mc that if you didn't conceive *right this intant* that you might just lose it?:nope:


----------



## redmonkeysock

Jaime! You're twelve weeks!! That's amazing! When is your next scan?


----------



## snowflakes120

Redmonkey - I felt that way def. And I still feel it 7 months later.

Jaime - I am doing well. No Sx's. Had a bit of a temp raise today. Might be a fluke though. Hoping it stays up! 

I get my Progesterone levels number today. I am excited! I know I'm a dork!


----------



## jrowenj

Lou - Trust me... I felt the same way!!!!! And trust me, EVERY cycle that I would get a BFN i WOULD lose it... it's such a desperate and out of control feeling, right?? Don't give up hope though! It took me 6 cycles...


----------



## snowflakes120

My P4 was 23.6 - so just a little bit better than last cycles (21). ;)


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> My P4 was 23.6 - so just a little bit better than last cycles (21). ;)

:happydance:


----------



## mammaspath

red - ya everytime i actually tried i freaked out at bfn.......especially when i got a really bad evap one month.........

snow - nice numbers

Joana - my appt is 10am tomarrow...

not gonna lie im nervous as hell.........and today i woke up and my boobs are not as sore to day :(


----------



## Jessica28

MY boobs are not sore at all.... hoping and praying to wake up with m/s very soon and boobs so sore I can hardly stand to touch them!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy i hope tomorrow morn comes quick so u dont have to go nutsss


----------



## mammaspath

im going in with no expectations.......but praying god gets me through whatever the outcome!!!!


----------



## redmonkeysock

mammaspath said:


> im going in with no expectations.......but praying god gets me through whatever the outcome!!!!

Good luck :flower:


----------



## krystinab

Amy- your appt will go great!

Jamie- You are in the 2nd trimester...your going to have a bouncy baby soon!! No I havent seen the 80 plates show but I will start watching it!

Jess- I dont want to find out the sex of my baby when I get preggo either!! But I know Sean will.

Lisa- BOOOO to the insurance! They are jerks, a few weeks is a long as time...I know if I told a CC that I'd pay my bill in a few weeks they'd fuckign flip...LOL I am really praying you get that BFP. 

MsJ- I agree with Jamie...you should at least try. Did the DR check your follicles or something?

Red- I was sooo pissed when I didnt get a BFP after my MCC. I was also pissed we didnt start trying again until the 7th cycle after the mc...now I am on fuckign cycle 13...yes a year and a fucking month...woosaaah....its going to happen!

AFM, well I caved and took a OPK this morning and the damn thing gave me an error message...LOL. when i took it out, it was a blury mess so I couldnt even read it...pretty sure I will O tomorrow or Saturday...but either way I am good...me and the fam are going to Hershey Park for Fathers day Sunday...excited about that!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hey girls, I am 9 DPO today and even though I am curious to see if we did it this month or not, I really don't have the urge to test. Maybe I am afraid of seeing another BFN or that deep down inside, I really want to finish my second month of Insanity. If I find out I am pg, I would have to stop the workout and I worked way too hard for the last 5 weeks to give it up now. I am starting to see some nice changes in my body and I selfishly want to continue the workout. I wouldn't be complaining if I see a BFP though! Lol. 

So I have a wedding to go to on Saturday and I decided I will test that morning. I will be at 11 DPO. If I get a BFN, I will at least be able to have alcohol at the wedding.


----------



## snowflakes120

May - Have my FX for a BFP on Saturday for you! If not, I hope the wedding is open bar!

Krystina - Hooray for OV tomorrow or Saturday.

Amy - Hope you are able to sleep tonight! 

Anyone know what your cervix is supposed to be like before a BFP?


----------



## Jessica28

May - your chart is looking great!


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa great numbers! Its improving which is FAB!! I just tried to look up cervical position in my fertility book....but it just focuses on cervix when fertile not when pregnant!

May I hope you get your BFP Sat then you can celebrate!!!!!! If not make sure you hit the bar!!!!!!

Amy I need to work out the time difference!!

Redsocks- yes I felt like I was going to go insane not getting pregnant!


----------



## Jessica28

Gemma - when is your next appointment?


----------



## jrowenj

May - Glad to hear all your hard work doiong insanity is showing!! I hope you get your BFP saturday!!!!!! I am with the other gals, if you don't get it.. OPEN BAR AND DANCING!!!

Lisa - no clue about cervical position. I tried every month to feel differences in my cervix and I still am not even sure if what I was feeling was my damn cervix! hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I love how you girls are encouraging me to drink on Sat! Lol!!! Thanks for all the baby dust! Is it bad that my boobs are not as sore? I started having lots of twinges and pulls down there today. It's not painful and it doesn't feel like AF cramps... Maybe it's gas!?!?


----------



## jrowenj

:-$hahahahahah gas?!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gas... Bubble gut?


----------



## jrowenj

ughhhh i hate bubble guts!!!!!!

If you get a bfp we are gonna have to think of a flatulant nickname for your bean!


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Just popping along to say that ttc is on hold for the next couple of months at least. My fiance left me today. Just packed all his things and left! We've grown apart the last few months and haven't got on since the miscarriage. He's moved out until we can decide if we wanna be together or we go our seperate ways. I'll stick around to see everyone get pregnant though.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. Just popping along to say that ttc is on hold for the next couple of months at least. My fiance left me today. Just packed all his things and left! We've grown apart the last few months and haven't got on since the miscarriage. He's moved out until we can decide if we wanna be together or we go our seperate ways. I'll stick around to see everyone get pregnant though.

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that. I hope you guys work out your difference or at least make a decision that will make you happy.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

At what DPO did you get your BFP??? Is 9 DPO too early to test?


----------



## mammaspath

fucking test may!!!!! for the love of pizza cheeseburges and chocolate milk!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Mmmmm. Pizza cheeseburgers and chocolate milk...


----------



## mammaspath

what i'd give to be able to eat a cheeseburger right now!!! ugh im so sick!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Amy, you twisted my arm.... Bfn! My nipples are the biggest I have ever seen them and very sensitive. Been like this since after O which never happens. Am I out?


----------



## mammaspath

may - test with fmu in the morning i feel good about this


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Is tomorrow morning still too soon??


----------



## jrowenj

Katy - I am sooooooo sorry about the bad news!!! Omg... you must be so stressed out... everything is gonna work out for the best... whatever happens... lots of hugs and kisses for you

Lisa - I am hysterical laughing because when I read Amys love of cheeseburgers, choc milk etc... I was thinking of writing the same post and saying mmmm! ahahahahahahaha!!

May (aka big nips) - don't sweat it. The month of my BFP I got a BFN at 9dpo and got my positive at 12dpo!

Amy - almost time for your good news scan tomorrow morning!!! What is the time difference where you are?? It's 9pm in NJ... I wanna know when to be thinking of you and praying tomorrow!


----------



## 28329

Thanks jaime. I don't know how I'm feeling. Lost somewhere between angry and upset. Can't decide if I want to cry or throw things. It 2:30am and I can't sleep!!


----------



## jrowenj

I can imagine. Ughhhh


----------



## mammaspath

so right now its 937pm........

and ms clearly kicked in around 430pm today


----------



## Sunny skies

Sorry, I haven't been around much lately. My OH's family has been visiting and have been spending some time with them. I guess it's been a good distraction. I should be O soon.

Katy, so sorry about the news, hopefully you'll be able to work out your differences.

Amy, good luck tomorrow with your scan.

Joanna, don't count yourself out, our bodies are a miraculous thing.

Hope all you pregnant ladies are doing well and enjoying even all those crazy sx.


----------



## Jessica28

Amy - Thinking about you this morning....Will be checking for updates while I am at work but theres probably a big time difference! I just know you will see a hb today :) Share some of your ms with me! haha

Katy - Sorry to hear you are having a hard time with everything. Some time apart will do you both good and at least you will be able to decide what will be best :) Keep your chin up!

May - It is only early yet. Like Amy, I have a good feeling about you this month! DOn't get discouraged just yet - stock up on Preg tests! 

Jaime - Can't believe you are a plum already! Can't wait until I am into the fruits...lol. Are you having much in the way of m/s?

What are everyones plans for the weekend?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Urggg, temp dropped a bit this morning and can't help but feel discouraged after last night's bfn. I had such a good feeling about this cycle too. What does a girl have to do to get a BFP around here? So I am at 10 DPO today and I am not even going to test again until I see a temp rise or if AF doesn't show. At this point, I am not optimistic at all. This sucks.

Amy - hope all goes well for you today.

Jaime - big nips here is in a bad mood due to my bfn and temp drop. I can't believe I didn't do it this month even though my nips are as big as pancakes! It's so strange because my nips/bbs are never sore so early on. My body hates me.

Katy - hope you feel better.

Jess - I have tons of HPTs stocked, just no BFP to show for!


----------



## jrowenj

Jess - I've been feeling much better this past week my nausea and sore bbs are virtually gone finally! Be happy you don't have ms!

May - :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Wake up....im bored and chatty


----------



## redmonkeysock

jrowenj said:


> Wake up....im bored and chatty

Boo!!

Well, my ridiculous "in my head symptoms" calmed down yesterday but came back today!

My ears are burning all the time, as is my face and neck

Yesterday my headache disappeared yesterday and reappeared with a vengeance today along with neck ache

My pee stinks (so sexy!) and there is plllllleeenty of it!

Vivid dreams last night.

I am a moron.


----------



## jrowenj

How many dpo are u?!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lou - TEST!!!


----------



## redmonkeysock

I'm only 8dpo:nope: got my BFP last time at 10dpo and the doc said it was because the hcg was high due to it starting as a twin pregnancy.

I really don't think we are lucky enough to fall pregnant on the first cycle :-(

If I test on the same dpo as last time then it'll fall on fathers day here in the uk but I'm petrified of a chemical


----------



## Hayaddie

Omg I thought I had missed an update from Amy! We are out of town and I keep forgetting to check in! Can't wait to hear good news!


----------



## snowflakes120

Lou!!! TEST!!!!

Pancake Nips hehe aka May - Sorry about the BFN yesterday. Chin up girl. My temp dropped on 10dpo - I still tested around 9pm that night and got a faint line then I skipped a few days and got my BFP on 13dpo with FMU. ;) There is still plenty of time!

Thinking of you today Amy!!! OMG!!! So excited for you!! Hooray for MS too!!

Jess - When are you going to the Dr. next - I can't remember!

Krystina - Did you get it in?

Katy - So sorry about the separation for now. But if it is meant to be will be. TTC & MC is stressful. I wrote in my blog last night about how all the disappointment and heartache has really put a strain on our relationship some days. Yesterday was one of those days for us. 

Jaime - Hooray for no more nausea!

Another small temp raise for me. I'd like to see something more substantial though... If my temps continue to raise like this I might actually be tempted to test on Sunday...


----------



## redmonkeysock

Katy, 

I'm so sorry to hear about what's happened. I think for any couples who have gone through a loss and the stress of TTC it is something at the back of their mind as it puts a horrendous strain on even the best of relationships. 

I truly hope that the time apart shows you both that you want to work things out, it must be very hard for you at the moment and I'm sorry youre having to go through it :hugs:

Lou xx


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - your chart looks really good!!! This might be it for you!!! I am doubtful this is my month. I started feeling slight cramps last night and nips are still sensitive (ouch).

Afm - I will test one more time tomorrow with FMU, and if it is a bfn, I am getting my drink on at the wedding!!! I will need it because all of my cousins who are either pregnant now or just recently had babies will be there... Oh joy! All those damn psychics who said June is my month are going to be wrong!!! $&@?%#


----------



## snowflakes120

May - Thanks girl - this is the best my chart has looked in months. My nips are super sensitive today. They hurt like something fierce. I just pulled a file drawer and it mushed my teeny tiny BB's and it hurt my nips. I am hoping that this is a good sign. It's the only one I got so far though. :(

I hear ya about the cousins. I have a wedding that I have to go home to NY for in Oct and I was contemplating not going because my cousin just had her 2nd child and my other cousin just had his 1st. It's going to be very hard seeing them all weekend with their happy families - I hate feeling this way. I am so freaking bitter. Alls I can say is that I better be freaking knocked the fuck up by October! We bought the plane tickets last week.


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!!!

my appt is in two hours............ugh im just sick about it...........i want good news!!!


----------



## mammaspath

7weeks 3days............i should see a baby right?


----------



## jrowenj

Yep. Ur gonna see a healthy little bean with a flicker i know it!


----------



## snowflakes120

I 2nd Jaime! Your totally gonna see a flickering heartbeat and be in total LOVE!!


----------



## krystinab

Amy- you are going to see a thumpin lil <3 beat :)

Katy- I am so sorry about what happened....I am hoping for the best for you and your finance.

Jamie- a plum!!! Look at Miss Piggy growing....I know you are going to have her looking sooo cute...

Lisa- Its got to be your turn!! I really hope you get a BFP this month...

Red- dont give up hope...your still in the game until AF comes!!


AFM. My stepdaughter has been acting like a fucking brat this past week. Its driving me crazy. I love her so much but shes spolied rotten...needless to say I didnt get any action last night, but its all good. the month I go pregnant I only had sex 4x (the entire month) I am hoping Seans lil spermy are ready...as usual I got some new lingerie...LOL...does anyone on here watch True Blood???


----------



## snowflakes120

Ohhh Lingerie!! I told hubby yesterday that I am going to Victoria's Secret this weekend as it's Semi-Annual Sale going on to get some new sexy goods for him!! 

I don't watch True Blood...


----------



## shellideaks

I watch True Blood. I love it!


----------



## krystinab

Shelli why is your smiley sad??? 

Lisa you should def go, I got a sexy romper for 15.99!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

threemakefive said:


> mrsjoannak said:
> 
> 
> So a lot of you have heard via Facebook- we did not get the house :nope:
> 
> But I think I did get something else.... So the doc told me I am not ovulating....
> 
> I JUST GOT A PLAIN AS DAY POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> So new question
> Can I have glorious Ewcm AND a positive opk all in the same day and not o?
> :shrug::shrug:
> 
> Sorry to hear you didnt get the house..
> 
> Have you been getting positive opks?
> 
> Truth is yes you can get all the symptoms of O and not O only if you have a surge of LH but no egg is released...I can't recall, what exactly did the dr say as to why you aren't Ovulating? what makes him think that?Click to expand...

I never get positive opks. The scan is what gave the doc my diagnosis


----------



## mrsjoannak

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. Just popping along to say that ttc is on hold for the next couple of months at least. My fiance left me today. Just packed all his things and left! We've grown apart the last few months and haven't got on since the miscarriage. He's moved out until we can decide if we wanna be together or we go our seperate ways. I'll stick around to see everyone get pregnant though.

Sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## shellideaks

Oh it's just cos I can't start a new thread in 2nd tri haha. Got a question I've been wanting to ask for a week now but it just times out every time I try to post in there. Have posted a new thread in the forum help section and contacted mods but not heard anything back :(


----------



## mrsjoannak

Just caught up. 

May has big nips.

Jaime is feeling human again.

Amy is at her appointments we speak...

Krystina has a bratty step daughter at the moment BUT she got a sexy romper at VS for $15.99 so we know what she did...:thumbup:

Lisa also stocked up on sexy attire so we know what will be happening at her house.

Lou needs to test.

Sunny skies is having fun with family that is good stay distracted and owill get here soon.

Gemma Emily Haley Bev shelli Laura (and who else? Not listed above) Are all busy cooking their buns in their ovens. 

Sorry if I forgot anyone it has been crazy here

Looking at houses. My mother in law is here and that is PAINFUL. getting it on just in case.


----------



## snowflakes120

If I am calculating the time zone difference correctly Amy should be in for her scan now!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Wow Joanna, you are good!!!! Signing off for now...
- Love, Pancake Nips.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> If I am calculating the time zone difference correctly Amy should be in for her scan now!

Go on fb!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG! Congrats Amy! I knew it!


----------



## redmonkeysock

Sooooo due to peer pressure...and by that I mean YOU GUYS! I caved (without OH knowing!!) and tested with both an Internet cheapy and a FRER...I am a POASaddict! And guess what........



:bfn:


Booooo!!

So I'm now going to hold off until next Friday to test again unless AF shows up! I don't have much hope though :nope:


----------



## Jessica28

AHHHHHHH!!! So happy for you Amy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Such amazing news!


----------



## redmonkeysock

Jessica28 said:


> AHHHHHHH!!! So happy for you Amy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Such amazing news!




snowflakes120 said:


> OMG! Congrats Amy! I knew it!




jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> If I am calculating the time zone difference correctly Amy should be in for her scan now!
> 
> Go on fb!!!Click to expand...

I don't knoooooowwwww!!! I just get the feeling it's good news :rofl:


----------



## jrowenj

Lou ur testing too early. Dont be discouraged!


----------



## snowflakes120

How many DPO did y'all take an OPK and it was positive before your HPT?


----------



## threemakefive

Amy type faster!! haha

I see your name down there as in the thread but no update and Im a lamer with out facebook hahah


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lou - I am in the same boat. I am afraid to test again especially with today's temp dip. I want to wait until after AF is due (Tues) but I will cave and do one tomorrow with FMU so I can drink guilt free at the wedding tomorrow if it's bfn.

Amy - Congrats!!!


I just freaking cried watching Make Room for Multiples. This lady lost her husband and their dream was to have kids. She did a sperm retrieval after he passed (didn't know try can do that). She did IVF 10 times before getting pregnant with quads.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa, I asked the same question last night and I think Jaime said she did one at 9 and it was bfn, did another at 12 and it was BFP!? When are you testing? I am afraid to test again. I have to admit I had my hopes up this month especially since we BD'ed like rabbits and I have sensitive pancake nipples starting from the day after O.

*edit* oh sorry I misread your post. I thought you meant HPT!! Um... Did you use an OPK and its positive??? Answers, woman!!!! Lol


----------



## jrowenj

Oooo i took an opk at 10 dpo late at night and it was almost positive. Woke up at 11 dpo and did opk w fmu ad it was super dark. Got my bfp that day


----------



## mammaspath

my heart just dropped!!!!!!

it only took a second ......... as soon as she put the wand up there my husband says.......BINGO!!!

and then she made my husband get up and record the heartbeat!!!!
we both fell into tears and i hugged the lady told her i fell in love with her......

then my other doctor was out sick so i had to go back to the other one that tried to get me to get rid of my baby.....

i made her cry and told her that she could really damage people the way she talks to them.......:cry:

god im so happy right now!:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 32


----------



## jrowenj

Amy good for you telling the dr that!!!!

So theilled foru an ur husband. Xoxoxoxoxoxoxxo


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> my heart just dropped!!!!!!
> 
> it only took a second ......... as soon as she put the wand up there my husband says.......BINGO!!!
> 
> and then she made my husband get up and record the heartbeat!!!!
> we both fell into tears and i hugged the lady told her i fell in love with her......
> 
> then my other doctor was out sick so i had to go back to the other one that tried to get me to get rid of my baby.....
> 
> i made her cry and told her that she could really damage people the way she talks to them.......:cry:
> 
> god im so happy right now!:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:

WOOOOOHOOOOO I told you!!! I told you I told you...but I wont say I told you so  I knew we were in the same boat girl, just early :) measurements? hb per minute? all the details :)


----------



## Jessica28

Such great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am on cloud nine for u!


----------



## mammaspath

baby measurded 7w1d and heartbeat is 149bpm!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Yay! I am so glad you did not listen to your doc!


----------



## Hayaddie

Whoooohoooo Amy! Best day ever!! I'm so glad you told that biotch! Maybe she will think twice before she treats people like she did! And now you've got a beautiful baby SMEP!!!


----------



## Storked

Can I join you guys? :flower:


----------



## mammaspath

hit storked


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome storked! Love the little kitty face on your picy!


----------



## Storked

Thanks guys! I took the kitty pic on my dsi :D
I am feeling good about this cycle! Day 8 will be here soon. WHEE!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I am demanding Bump Pics from all you PG's ladies... I can't remember seeing one in a while!!!


----------



## mammaspath

ill send one in a bit


----------



## mrsjoannak

Can I just say that I strongly dislike my mother in law? She is:
Bipolar in the most crazy way possible.
Filthy as in she has not turned on the sink or bathtub since she got here Wednesday for any reason. No bathing, brushing teeth, or washing hands.
Nasty for reasons that if I type you will 1 not believe me and 2 vomit.
Disgusting. See above 

Annoying. 

Make her go away.


----------



## mammaspath

well you asked for a pic.........its a little out of control!

i cant rotate it
 



Attached Files:







bellypic7weeks.jpg
File size: 1.9 KB
Views: 43


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> well you asked for a pic.........its a little out of control!
> 
> i cant rotate it

Love it!!! :) 

Mrs j hilarious bout mil, mines pretty well awesome most the time lol unless oh is mad at her then I can't say that hahha

Welcome stork! 

Lisa...testing soon?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Major temp rise this morning but still BFN. Wtf?!?!? As said before, my body hates me. Now my nipples are so in pain I can't even touch them. Maybe my temp rise is due to the tan I got yesterday? I don't know, I give up. I am drinking tonight. Can you say lush?


----------



## jrowenj

Cute bump, amy!

May - dunno... Boooo.. Let loose 2night!


----------



## Jessica28

Awww...Love the bump pic too!!

May - Don't get discouraged just yet!


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## jf1414

May what DPO are you?? I did the same thing took a test on 10dpo to see if I could drink and got BFN. Woke up the next morn after drinking and took one and BFP! So dont lose hope :flower:

Amy SO HAPPY for your great news!! Yay
cute bumps for you and jamie!


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime - You have a great bump going on!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Nice bump pics Amy & Jaime! Looking good! Anyone else want to share??!!!

Emily - If my temp stayed up I was going to test tomorrow but I had a pretty large temp drop today so I prolly won't even bother.

May - Sorry about the BFN today huns. Drink a drink for me. What kinda test are you using? If not a FRER - I'd maybe pick one of those up...

Not happy about my temp dip today but I keep telling myself that I had a dip on 10dpo on my BFP chart too... For consolation, I am having a huge coffee with breakfast!! Then I'm gonna do some retail therapy too at the mall. Then I gotta clean... Boo! Friends from Atlanta are coming up til Monday - they have an inspection on the house they bought on the lake here in Charlotte so I am excited to see them and for them to move back!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Jaime when are you going to tell everyone?


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna i pretty much told everyone this week. I have to tell my grandma today!! Yea!


----------



## shellideaks

I'll share a bump pic later or tomorrow. Depends when I get chance to take one :)


----------



## redmonkeysock

Jaime- awesome bump 

Amy- sooooo glad you got good news at your scan! Yay!


----------



## redmonkeysock

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Major temp rise this morning but still BFN. Wtf?!?!? As said before, my body hates me. Now my nipples are so in pain I can't even touch them. Maybe my temp rise is due to the tan I got yesterday? I don't know, I give up. I am drinking tonight. Can you say lush?

I hate a large glass of wine yesterday as I honestly believe I am out this month:nope: however, felt sicky all morning and I'm still really warm all over so who knows. I think my body just hates me too, it just wants to be left alone after the mc so is punishing me by being a massive pain in the ass!!

I feel your pain May x


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am at 11 DPO today. I used an Internet cheapie. I also have digis but didn't use it. I hope I still have a chance. I don't have the usual pre-AF symptoms.


----------



## shellideaks

Here's some bump pics. OH took the first one and second one is properly side on. Excuse the terrible trousers, as soon as I got home from work I shoved them on cos they're so comfy haha.
 



Attached Files:







DSC05777.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 14









DSC05775.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jessica28

So cute Shelli!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lou - I am sorry. I feel like shit too. This cycle was weird for me. I wanna just get AF over with if she's going to come. I want it to stop playing with my head.


----------



## Jessica28

May - I didn't get my bfp until 12 dpo and even then the lines were reallly faint. You are still in it yet! Don't get so discouraged....and your chart looks great. Can't wait ti see tomorrows temp!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks Jess! Did you test prior to 12 DPO? I hate giving myself false hope but this month is just so strange to me. I don't know what to think. I hope my temp stays high tomorrow.


----------



## 28329

You ladies have some ultra cute bumpage! Love them. 
Me and DF have decided to work on our relationship, we can't go on without each other. Have a lot of talking to do but we'll get there. We're just ntnp for now. Oh, and guess who bought the 50 shades books today :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

Omg the mother in law from hell is gone. I threw all pillows and bedding in the dumpster with vomit breaks in between ,bleached the entire house multiple times, and lysoled the shit out of anything and everything she could have touched.


----------



## redmonkeysock

28329 said:


> You ladies have some ultra cute bumpage! Love them.
> Me and DF have decided to work on our relationship, we can't go on without each other. Have a lot of talking to do but we'll get there. We're just ntnp for now. Oh, and guess who bought the 50 shades books today :)

YAY!! Got everything crossed for you 

I've just started 50 shades- it certainly kept me company whilst hubby was working late last week ;-)


----------



## redmonkeysock

Ladies ladies ladies.

About 3 weeks after the ERPC I started getting some sharp pains in my abdomen and so went to the docs. They weren't too concerned but booked me in for a non urgent scan at the gynaecologist clinic at my local hospital and the appointment is this coming Thursday. I already know what was causing the pains- embarrassingly it was constipation which was obviously hurting the rest of the inside of me whoops! I have been back to inform the doc that I no longer have any pain and explained that I had found the cause and he agreed but still suggested that I should keep my appointment. I have had all of my scans with my lost little beanie at the gynae clinic but just wondering what to expect now that I'm not looking for a flickering heartbeat?

Anyone had a follow up scan after their mc/ERPC and I mean like a few weeks later? It will be 8 weeks on weds since the ERPC so I know there's nothing leftover. 

I also called the gynae clinic to let them know that I am due AF or a BFP on the day of the scan appt (although I'm trying to hold off testing til the Friday!) and they said to still go along for the scan anyway and if I am bleeding from AF they will still do the transvaginal scan urgh I'm not looking forward to that especially since my first AF after the mc was light so im a bit scared the next AF is going to be a monster one :-( 

Any words of wisdom or experience?

Lou x


----------



## jrowenj

May, Lisa, Lou - Don't count yourselves out until that damn witch comes!!! Stop analyzing your charts!!!!!

Katy - ahhh Love conquers all!!! I am so happy you are going to work on things <3

Shelli - cuuuuuttteeee bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Storked

This is my first cycle since my loss. I hope I'm not being foolishly hopeful but I am pretty optimistic about getting a BFP next month


----------



## jrowenj

Hi Storked!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Storked

jrowenj said:


> Hi Storked!!!!! :dust:

*waves happily*
I keep dreaming of multiples too :dohh: Obsessed much eh?


----------



## 28329

Hi storked and welcome. 
Thanks jaime, love sure does conqure all.


----------



## Storked

28329 said:


> Hi storked and welcome.
> Thanks jaime, love sure does conqure all.

Hi :flower:


----------



## snowflakes120

Storked - What is your 1st name? We are on a 1st name basis. I'm Lisa! Nice to meet you! I too am hoping for multiples - Twins actually. Since this TTC business is taking so long and so stressful and I have issues - I am hoping to get my 2 done and over with all in one shot. Plus, I'm not getting any younger either!! Really hoping and praying that God is holding out on my BFP to have twins in store for us!!

Love the bump Shelli!

May - Hope you are enjoying those drinks and the wedding tonight! Do lots of dancing! I love dancing at weddings!

Joanna - So glad the MIL from stinky hell is gone! Now you can relax girl!

Jaime - Hooray for telling everyone this week! Wonderful news!

Katy - So glad that you guys are working things out and are taking it slow with NTNP.

Lou - I have no words of advice. If you have to pay for the appt then I would cancel it. I'm really not sure what they are going to do or see!!

Y'all can yell at me. I totally tested. Not even a hint of a line. BFN. I know, I know it's early but I am sure I'm out. Haven't really had any SX's anyways. I just don't understand - my tubes are recently cleared out, my Progesterone has been under control for a few months, I'm taking Clomid - Why the fuck am I NOT knocked up again by now!! When will it be my turn? I can't wait to have hubby tested in the next cycle to see if he's got issues as well.

I think I just single handedly improved the US ecomony with my shopping trip to the mall! :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

snowflakes120 said:


> Storked - What is your 1st name? We are on a 1st name basis. I'm Lisa! Nice to meet you! I too am hoping for multiples - Twins actually. Since this TTC business is taking so long and so stressful and I have issues - I am hoping to get my 2 done and over with all in one shot. Plus, I'm not getting any younger either!! Really hoping and praying that God is holding out on my BFP to have twins in store for us!!
> 
> Love the bump Shelli!
> 
> May - Hope you are enjoying those drinks and the wedding tonight! Do lots of dancing! I love dancing at weddings!
> 
> Joanna - So glad the MIL from stinky hell is gone! Now you can relax girl!
> 
> Jaime - Hooray for telling everyone this week! Wonderful news!
> 
> Katy - So glad that you guys are working things out and are taking it slow with NTNP.
> 
> Lou - I have no words of advice. If you have to pay for the appt then I would cancel it. I'm really not sure what they are going to do or see!!
> 
> Y'all can yell at me. I totally tested. Not even a hint of a line. BFN. I know, I know it's early but I am sure I'm out. Haven't really had any SX's anyways. I just don't understand - my tubes are recently cleared out, my Progesterone has been under control for a few months, I'm taking Clomid - Why the fuck am I NOT knocked up again by now!! When will it be my turn? I can't wait to have hubby tested in the next cycle to see if he's got issues as well.
> 
> I think I just single handedly improved the US ecomony with my shopping trip to the mall! :thumbup:

Hi Lisa! I'm Bethany :flower:
I never wanted multiples until I miscarried and now...GIMME :baby: :baby:
Sadly they don't run in my family so no real chance of conceiving any. But hey, a girl can dream. I hope you have multiples!
If you are worried about your hubby..have you tried putting him on zinc? My man takes it for better quality sperm. He is exposed to a lot of nasty chemicals at work and worries about how it affects his swimmers


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Bethany!

Hmmm. No no Zinc... I have him taking a Men's Multivit, 400IU of Vit E & 1000mg of Vit. C... Maybe I need to add Zinc. He's going to get so annoyed with me if I add another Vitamin for him to remember. I know selenium is supposed to be good too. I have been contemplating getting FertileAid for Men for him but I guess I will just wait and see what his sample comes back as when we get the test done in the next month and go from there.

Twins do run in my family - My mom is an identical twin and my dad has fraternal twin sisters. Hubby has identical twin cousins.


----------



## Storked

snowflakes120 said:


> Welcome Bethany!
> 
> Hmmm. No no Zinc... I have him taking a Men's Multivit, 400IU of Vit E & 1000mg of Vit. C... Maybe I need to add Zinc. He's going to get so annoyed with me if I add another Vitamin for him to remember. I know selenium is supposed to be good too. I have been contemplating getting FertileAid for Men for him but I guess I will just wait and see what his sample comes back as when we get the test done in the next month and go from there.
> 
> Twins do run in my family - My mom is an identical twin and my dad has fraternal twin sisters. Hubby has identical twin cousins.

Your chance of twins is good then! :happydance:
If you do go for the zinc, cut the pills. My hubby is a chemist and says that the zinc pills usually have WAY more than recommended to he only takes half?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Ladies! popping in quickly before i fall asleep soooo tired! so i browsed quickly over 10 pages of chat sooooo

AMY!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we knew it we knew it and good on your for making the doc cry she should not have suggested what she did when she did so unprofessional!! she caused you so much heartache and anxiety but on the plus side you've probably saved more babies! now she will be more cautious with people in the early stages.....

Katy so happy you and OH are back together my heart was aching for you and then i got to the last pages, MC does put so much stress into a relationship but you two are strong!

Welcome Bethany!!!

Testers remember you may just be too early for a BFP.... we are on a roll not long before the BFPs start popping up again.

Jaime, Amy and Shelli cute bumps! mine is getting larger by the day but still haven't gained too much like 8 pounds will upload a pic soon

Hi to everyone else my minds getting fuzzy and i forget what i read!

My sis's wedding was beautiful and she was the most stunning bride ever! now i'm going to crawl into bed and hibernate for the rest of the weekend :flower:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Oh and Happy V Day to meeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Storked

I don't think I will ever test before AF is due...we only get BFPs like 5 days after a missed period in my family. Though we may ovulate later than we think? :)
Hibernation is the best! I love to sleep. Oddly, when I was pregnant I suffered from insomnia
Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am at the wedding now and it's fantastic. One drink and I am buzzed!!! So many cute babies here. Might kidnap one tonight. Lol


----------



## snowflakes120

Aweee. Glad the drink is making you feel good May! Snag me a baby too! I'll fly to NY to come and get it....


----------



## Bride2b

Hey girls just checking in! Its 2am and I just got back from London, had an awesome day shopping eating & singing along to Mamma Mia - man that show was soooooooo frigging good! I loved it! I brought an amazing dress for my local hen - electric blue covered in sequins!!! 

Havent managed to read everything, but Katy I am glad you and your OH are back on NTNP!

Amy - I know I commented on FB but soooooooo pleased about your news!!

Welcome Bethany!

I started feeling shitty Thurs night and was awake most of the night feeling uncomfortable, yesterday I felt nauseous all day long! Today I have felt fine (thank god!!!) Managed to get through my Hen without being forced to drink or without having to spill the beans! phew! I'm sure the nausea will be back tomorrow after the excitement of today has worn off!


----------



## Hayaddie

Hi Bethany!!!!

Love the bump pics girls!!! Mine is so not as cute but I'll try to upload when I get back in town tomorrow!

Happy V Day Bev!!

Katy I'm so glad you guys are working things out! Right after our MC was probably the worst time of our marriage! Everything just got shitty but it all works out! 

May, one drink tipsy = BFP!! Test again ;)

Hmmm I think thats all I've got... Oh besides I'm about to finish my 50 shades third book And I'm pretty sad about it... How will I live without my Mr. Grey?!?


----------



## Hayaddie

I forgot to add... Bride, I'm totally jealous that you can just pop over to London! How awesome is that?!?!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

So I am totally crampy... Think AF is on her way. That bitch!


----------



## Storked

Bride2b said:


> Hey girls just checking in! Its 2am and I just got back from London, had an awesome day shopping eating & singing along to Mamma Mia - man that show was soooooooo frigging good! I loved it! I brought an amazing dress for my local hen - electric blue covered in sequins!!!
> 
> Havent managed to read everything, but Katy I am glad you and your OH are back on NTNP!
> 
> Amy - I know I commented on FB but soooooooo pleased about your news!!
> 
> Welcome Bethany!
> 
> I started feeling shitty Thurs night and was awake most of the night feeling uncomfortable, yesterday I felt nauseous all day long! Today I have felt fine (thank god!!!) Managed to get through my Hen without being forced to drink or without having to spill the beans! phew! I'm sure the nausea will be back tomorrow after the excitement of today has worn off!

Yikes! Hate first trimester nausea. Any magic foods?


----------



## Storked

Hayaddie said:


> Hi Bethany!!!!
> 
> Love the bump pics girls!!! Mine is so not as cute but I'll try to upload when I get back in town tomorrow!
> 
> Happy V Day Bev!!
> 
> Katy I'm so glad you guys are working things out! Right after our MC was probably the worst time of our marriage! Everything just got shitty but it all works out!
> 
> May, one drink tipsy = BFP!! Test again ;)
> 
> Hmmm I think thats all I've got... Oh besides I'm about to finish my 50 shades third book And I'm pretty sad about it... How will I live without my Mr. Grey?!?

Hi :flower:


----------



## mammaspath

katy - so glad you guys are working it out..........my husband and i had a very tough time about 2 months after the miscarriage.....and just yesterday he made a comment about me just being myself again.......the whole miscarriage really took a toll on me and i tried coping alone and i guess i just wasn't myself. i hope you get a bfp soon!!!

bev - happy vday!!!!

Jaime - the other thread was having a time with you not there.......um can i have you autograph..........you are like a bnb celeb!!!! lol how are feeling? im just looking forward to being 12 weeks and being done with ms.........ugh but im grateful for a baby so im enduring it to the fullest!!!!

may - can you drunk bnb all night........this should be fun! and if you end up with a kid in your house in the morning your going to be my idol for life!! ahahaah i wonder if delerium is a pg symptom???

ya know i don't remember having any indications of being pregnant except for the day i tested........something just felt really off.


----------



## Storked

Ok still trying to read all of this thread so that I know what is going on with everyone. I may never finish *faint*
But since you guys all know each other I will do more of a proper introduction for myself.
The name is Bethany. I married my DH on Feb. 25 and we knew from the get go that we wanted kids. I'm 24 and he is 30.
I didn't expect to get pregnant right away. I was supposedly ovulating (according to my P Tracker) around the time of my wedding but I was out of the country and flying a lot afterwards. All that radiation from planes...
On the day period was due I POAS. Negative. Everyone said that it was stress. I didn't feel stressed- I had been hanging around in Europe! What is there to stress over?
5 days later I got my BFP. At seven weeks was having horrible acne, nausea, huge breasts, small bladder, bloat. 10 week ultrasound found out my baby had died and didn't start miscarrying until 12 weeks.
I come from a really fertile family so am pretty positive about this cycle but the miscarriage makes me...less confident.


----------



## jrowenj

May - your temp is still up!


----------



## Sunny skies

Finally caught up on what's happening with everyone.

Amy, so glad your little bean is fine and love the little bump.

May, so sorry about all the nipple soreness, hope the witch stays away...this should be your month. Sounds like you had a great time at the wedding.

Lisa, looking forward to seeing your BFP this month. Looks like everything is lined up for that now that your health issues have been resolved.

Shelly, cute bump.

Welcome Bethany, good luck with TTC after your loss. These ladies on this thread are super supportive.

Katy, glad you guys are going to try and work things out. Relationships are tough enough without the added stress of TTC, I'm sure you can get through it.

Hope everyone else had been enjoying the weekend. Even though I've been trying the relaxed approach, I'm starting to worry a little, guess I'm officially in The TWW... Will have to wait and see.


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hey ladies,

So I've had some bleeding. Implantation?! I'm 10dpo.

How much bleeding can be classed as implantation? It's not fresh looking blood it's pretty brown and far too much information but it's not dots it's more like a splodge of it at the moment. I'm not in any pain I've had some light cramping this morning but nothing that I would expect with af.

Am I being too optimistic about it being implantation bleeding at 10dpo? I didn't have any implantation bleeding with my previous pregnancies.

Confused!


----------



## mammaspath

morning girls! 

red monkey - i had implantation spotting with my bfp in october!! fxd for you!

sunny - you sneaky thing you!!! happy 2ww

afm - my son has a flu - yes in June - flu in june and i didn't sleep at all!!! and my head hurts and ms is in full swing today........bleh!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Amy - didnt get to steal a kid last night so I am hoping I can have one of my own soon. Hope your child feels better.

Lou - hope its implantation bleeding! R u temping?

Sunny - thanks! I hope AF stays away! Happy TWW!

Jaime - my temp is still up but there's been a dip since yesterday. I am getting mild cramps so I assume AF is around the corner. There's a little part of me that thinks I still have a chance but it has always led to disappointments. I am at 12 DPO today and usually I am very crampy and should start spotting by now.... But nothing! I don't want to waste another HPT. I really suck at this baby making thing. Oh well, at least I get to finish month 2 of Insanity. I am loving my results. Bitter sweet!

Lisa - how is your TWW so far?

Bethany - hi and welcome!


----------



## Bride2b

May your chart does look good! I hope that AF stays away, cant wait for an update tomorrow!

Crap - cant remember what I just read!!!!!

TWW girls how you hanging on?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks, Gemma! I am keeping my fingers crossed... Don't want to get my hopes up. By this time at 12 DPO, My cramps should be pretty painful, but surprisingly, it's not! I feel slight vibrations/contractions in my uterus... Maybe it's gearing for AF.


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hi all!

The 2ww is killing me!

I'm not temping and this may sound ridiculous but for the last week I've been having hot flushes and yet today I've felt cold-coincidentally the same day I start with the bleeding/spotting. 

It's not been anywhere near enough to fill a tampon and it's still sporadic no flow to it.

Just wish I knew what was going on! I know the only answer is to wait and see but urgh!!

I've read online that the soonest you can expect a BFP after implantation bleeding is 2-4 days and I'm due AF in 4 days anyway so I've just gotta somehow cling onto my sanity til then :rofl:


----------



## Sunny skies

May, sounds like some good signs that its a bun in the oven and not AF. 

Lou, don't know much about implantation bleeding but sounds promising.

We've been Bding every other day until cd 14 and then missed 2 days and bd again cd 17 so I'm worried I lost my chance. Cd18 today. Trying to stay positive that there were enough little soldiers inside waiting for the egg. Going to try to bd the next few days just in case.


----------



## Storked

GOOD LUCK LADIES!
Sorry but have to keep it short- hubby is expecting me to watch Oklahoma with him :D
CD8 and having ze secz and propping. Woot!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies....just stopping by...trying to play catch up as usual!!!


----------



## Jessica28

I don't feel very optimistic this morning.....I have a bad, bad feeling about this once again.


----------



## redmonkeysock

Jessica28 said:


> I don't feel very optimistic this morning.....I have a bad, bad feeling about this once again.

Jessica, 

I've got everything crossed for you. Why do you feel that way?

:hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Lou - I really hope it's implantation bleeding. Only other option would be that since you recently had a mc it could be your body cleaning itself out... but I sure am hoping its implantation!

May - Your chart looks good still. omg... i really really really hope that your body isn't fucking with you... What a cruel joke if it is because that chart looks gooooood!!!!!!!

Lisa - hows the tww?!

Janette - Your BD sched sounds good! DOn't sweat it!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - I saw your FB status... xoxoxoxoxoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Good morning, girls! So I woke up to spotting so AF is on her way later today or tomorrow. Am I disappointed? Yup! Am I upset? Nope! Today is the first day of month 2 with Insanity. I am happy I get to continue because I am slowly getting the results I want, especially for bikini season. We'll try again next cycle!

So my DH and his sis had a huge blowout yesterday. I am so stressed over it. I don't like seeing DH upset over stupid things. Long story short, DH's father passed away last August. He left behind a mess for his 3 kids to clean up (e.g. his second wife who's 20 yrs younger robbed my DH and his older brother of their insurance money while their sister signed off in it because she was still getting her share). Not to mention the small sum of money he left behind with DH's older brother... Who has never brought it up since the death and now I am thinking he's going to pocket it all. It's wrong for me to say but DH's dad was a coward. He ignored the fact he was dying and decided he didn't need to take care of his business before he goes. DH's mother passed away 20 years ago and was buried in this cemetery a bit out of the way. DH's dad was cremated and his ashes are in this gorgeous new cemetery very close to home. DH's sister and brother (DH is the youngest) decided to exhume their mother, cremate her remains and then put her together with their dad. Sounds romantic and all but I think it's a stupid idea. The niche they bought holds 4 urns. Before DH's dad passed away, he was told his second wife was to be put inside the same niche as him. Now his first wife is also going to be in there. How awkward? I would be pissed if I was either wife. DH's siblings have always left him out of the family business all his life and out of nowhere they want him to get involved. DH is not used to it. The worst part is DH's sister is dangling the inheritance money over DH's head and holding it hostage until DH does what she wants. Wtf? She even went as low as to bring up things that happened when DH was only 16 and said their mother had to watch him go to school while she was suffering from cancer (DH was a rebellious child). Seriously? Something he did when he was 16? How low is she? As if DH isn't feeling guilty enough already??

Anyway, DH's sister has been writing demanding and sarcastic texts to DH about the exhumation. She is demanding that DH take a day off from work to be there. Now the funeral home said it's not necessary, she wants him there. DH cannot take off from work, plus he works 6 days a week so his only day off is Sunday. She doesn't understad nor does she care. She wants it done now and she wants it done her way. DH had it with her, called her yesterday after all the bottled up anger over the last 2 months and called her a fucking bitch. It exploded after that. The best part was when DH's sister brought up my family and said how if it was somethig for my family, DH wouldn't have a problem taking off work for me. That witch had to drag me and my family into this. DH got even more pissed. I have never seen him so upset.

Now we have paid for a vacation in July and is going with DH's sister and her family. What should I do? Should I do an intervention for them and bitch them both out for being stupid and acting like jerks (DH has a problem expressing himself with words so he was a bit harsh at times when telling her no)? Or should I leave it alone and let my vacation be ruined? 

Sorry for the long post. I needed to vent.


----------



## Jessica28

May - Sorry AF got you....I'm sure it is only a matter of time and you will be preggo before you know it.

To all the other ladies - I feel the need to apologize for dragging so much negativity into this thread. I feel like everytime I post, It is always something negative. MY posts get very few replies lately and I feel like that is the reason. Again, I am so sorry for the negativity. I think I will maybe hold off posting any updates with me until I have some good news to share.


----------



## jrowenj

Damn, may... dont u hate family drama?! I am a confrontational person so i say get it all ironed out or else ur vacay may have a blowup!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> May - Sorry AF got you....I'm sure it is only a matter of time and you will be preggo before you know it.
> 
> To all the other ladies - I feel the need to apologize for dragging so much negativity into this thread. I feel like everytime I post, It is always something negative. MY posts get very few replies lately and I feel like that is the reason. Again, I am so sorry for the negativity. I think I will maybe hold off posting any updates with me until I have some good news to share.

When do you go to dr?


----------



## Jessica28

I go on Wednesday....but I know she won't do anything for me so I am going to my old Doctor on the 26th...if he refuses to do anything I will go to the EMERGE in the city. I just need reassurance.


----------



## jrowenj

But u havent had any bad news... no bleeding or anything so why feeling so negative?


----------



## Jessica28

Well...I don't have anything in the way of symptoms....absolutely nothing. I get a very mild, sick stomach in the evening....but nothing that would stop me from eating or anything and my bbt has been going down the past few days... 

I know I shouldn't temp but it is more for reassurance than anything else...since I can't get an early scan or anything...she won't even begin to look for a heartbeat until 15 weeks...


----------



## krystinab

May that is fucking crazy. I mean let her (1st wife) rest in peace. Its a very thin line with stepping over bondaries with your inlaws. I had to tell all of my inlaws that my loyalty is to Sean and I will not let anyone minuplate him no matter if they are family or not. You need to sit down with your husband and tell him how you feel. He married you because he can trust you will give him sefless advice....and after insanity, my ass would be in somebodys swimsuit :)

Jamie- have you strated thinking about names? You are are 33% finsihed your pregnancy....

Jess- whats the deal? Dont worry about being negative for us, but you need to be positive and stress free for that bun in your oven :)

AFM, had a ok weekend with the family....have no fucking idea where I am in my cycle!! Which is pretty damn relaxing...AF is due on the 30th but before clomid I did O unitl CD18 and my periods were irregular...so we shall see...HAPPY RAINY MONDAY!!!


----------



## jrowenj

You cant really base anything on sx though esp this early on. You neeeeeed to stop temping. Its not going to tell you anything and if ur stressing bc its dropping than its really negative impact. Bleeding will be an indication something is wrong so u need to watch for NEGATIVE signs which u dont have so enjoy


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> May that is fucking crazy. I mean let her (1st wife) rest in peace. Its a very thin line with stepping over bondaries with your inlaws. I had to tell all of my inlaws that my loyalty is to Sean and I will not let anyone minuplate him no matter if they are family or not. You need to sit down with your husband and tell him how you feel. He married you because he can trust you will give him sefless advice....and after insanity, my ass would be in somebodys swimsuit :)
> 
> Jamie- have you strated thinking about names? You are are 33% finsihed your pregnancy....
> 
> Jess- whats the deal? Dont worry about being negative for us, but you need to be positive and stress free for that bun in your oven :)
> 
> AFM, had a ok weekend with the family....have no fucking idea where I am in my cycle!! Which is pretty damn relaxing...AF is due on the 30th but before clomid I did O unitl CD18 and my periods were irregular...so we shall see...HAPPY RAINY MONDAY!!!

Briefly thought about names but gonna wait til i find out gender before brainstorming!

Are u gonna test before 30th or wait it out?? Glad ur feeling relaxed


----------



## krystinab

Briefly thought about names but gonna wait til i find out gender before brainstorming!

Are u gonna test before 30th or wait it out?? Glad ur feeling relaxed[/QUOTE]

Nope...wont test til AF is at least 5 days late...


----------



## Hayaddie

Jess I think everyone goes through this time when we need reassurance like every single day to really believe we are pregnant... Especially after having an MC. I think if you really need it just switch doctors, explain your concerns and ask for the scan. I mean, you're paying for it so why would they tell you absolutely not! How frustrating! But we are all here for the positive AND the negative parts... So lay it on us all til you feel better lady! :)


----------



## krystinab

Of course the day I am all chatty no body wants the talk...booooo....I will just keep posting and answer my self :)


----------



## jrowenj

Im chatty. Lets do this, krystina!


----------



## krystinab

perfect! so...have you had to start buying bigger bras or maternity clothes??


----------



## jrowenj

Lol actually was getting dressed and kevin saw mw standing with just my bra on and says ummmmm i think its time for a bigger bra... i was so embarrassed!


----------



## Bride2b

Hey girls!!! Krystina its actually awesome you have no idea where you are...I was like that! Its the best way....its far to stressful otherwise.

May sorry about the spotting, I really had hopes for you, but I'm glad you are pumped to keep on with insanity! Jesus your OH family sound like a nightmare....I think if I was his first wife I'd be turning in my grave at the thought of being exhumed and then my ashes would share an urn with his most recent wife! WTF???

Haley - happy 1/2 way though your pregnancy!!! Jesus that has gone really quick!!!!

Jess, my symptoms are not there all the time, I feel tired and sick on and off but not all the time. I too think you should pay for a scan before you drive yourself insane. Can you wait until 12 weeks to get one? or would you be in a straight jacket by then? I dont get a scan until 12 weeks....so I know the waiting is hard, I've not had contact with a midwife yet...keep hoping there will be a letter waiting for me when I get in from work. Last time I saw her to fill in all the forms at 9 weeks.

Redsocks good luck - maybe its old blood? who knows, sometimes mc can play havoc with our bodies!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Lol Jaime I feel ya on the bra thing OH has told me the same...they seem to go up a size instantly when I get preggo lol


----------



## Bride2b

I wish mine would!!! Mine are still as tiny as ever!!! just waiting for a growth spurt!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Bride2b said:


> I wish mine would!!! Mine are still as tiny as ever!!! just waiting for a growth spurt!!!

With my son I had to go order it specially bc a DDD wouldn't fit!!!! It was terrible lol I was alot heavier back then though so hopefully nothing to crazy this time lol


----------



## krystinab

Jamie...HILARIOUS!! Well VS is having their semi-annual. You might as well go there and grab something. I also think your bump will look cute in a babydoll lingerie. 

Gemma- so youre apart of the LIBTC (little itty bitty titty committee)??? LOL I am sure they will get bigger....nurse as long as possible! My mom nursed for like 7 years straight (3.5 with lil sis and 3 wiht lil bro) and she went from a B to DD...LOL

Three!! diazum DDD??? LOL I am a D, hoping I wont get bigger than a DD when I am pregnant. I wouldnt want big ole titties and a lil ass...


----------



## jrowenj

Hell noooo i aint getting in no lingerie!


----------



## threemakefive

krystinab said:


> Jamie...HILARIOUS!! Well VS is having their semi-annual. You might as well go there and grab something. I also think your bump will look cute in a babydoll lingerie.
> 
> Gemma- so youre apart of the LIBTC (little itty bitty titty committee)??? LOL I am sure they will get bigger....nurse as long as possible! My mom nursed for like 7 years straight (3.5 with lil sis and 3 wiht lil bro) and she went from a B to DD...LOL
> 
> Three!! diazum DDD??? LOL I am a D, hoping I wont get bigger than a DD when I am pregnant. I wouldnt want big ole titties and a lil ass...

hahaha I was about 60 lbs heavier back then too so that was part of it and omg my belly was so big looking back i have no clue how i didnt fall face first everytime I walked hahah and my ass usually fills out nicely when im pregnant, its after that it goes flat hahahaha and I started at a D with my son, so good luck hahaha


----------



## Bride2b

Emily you got a ticker!!!!!! woohooo!!!

Yes iddy biddy titties!!! When my milk came through last time I felt like pammy! They were huge & didnt have a bra to fit, even my sports bra was a squeeze!


----------



## Storked

BamBamsMaMa, BS. Do you think if you step in it will do any good? Not stepping in sounds equally stressful. Which will get results? I always take the path that will bend people to my view.
CD9 and glad to be off the hook for sex. I am still a newlywed so we tend to hit it every day but with me obsessing over getting pregnant I am definitely feeling strained. And I just had to tell myself to shut up and quit being such a freak. I had n o trouble getting pregnant before. Why am I so scared now? I come from a fertile Myrtle family.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - did you become the bad guy after confronting Sean's family? My DH knows how I feel. I don't like his sister- she is controlling, selfish and ignorant. I don't mind not ever speaking or seeing her again. But for the sake of DH, I know that's probably not possible. I had a fight with her many ages ago and I have never liked her since. I tolerate her and that's about as far as I could go. Problem is that DH is very sad/upset and I think they need to straighten out their issues. DH has a bad delivery in terms of talking to people. He is short tempered so he would raise his voice. His sister likes to assume even though se has no idea what's going on with people's lives. She wants things done her way and thinks she's the mother hen. I almost feel like sitting them both down and giving them a piece of my mind. I will always have DH's back but I also don't want all this tension. I sure won't let anyone ruin my vacation! How's insanity??? The relaxed approach might get you a BFP! Hows your bd schedule?

Jaime - drama is my middle name. I swear I wish I can drag them by their ears and tell them what a bunch of assholes they are. Then again, it's DH's family and not my battle.

Gemma - I had high hopes too! Sigh! Next cycle hopefully! how are you feeling?

Jess - don't think negative!! I am so jealous of you. At least you had a BFP! Would you rather be in my shoes and get AF instead? Chin up, girl!!

AFM - yup AF is in full swing! I am going to be so busy this month with work, DH's family drama, a weekend trip, another wedding and a week long vacation! No hope it goes by fast and distracts me from TTC. So far 3 out of 5 psychics has been wrong with my readings. I want a refund!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Storked said:


> BamBamsMaMa, BS. Do you think if you step in it will do any good? Not stepping in sounds equally stressful. Which will get results? I always take the path that will bend people to my view.
> CD9 and glad to be off the hook for sex. I am still a newlywed so we tend to hit it every day but with me obsessing over getting pregnant I am definitely feeling strained. And I just had to tell myself to shut up and quit being such a freak. I had n o trouble getting pregnant before. Why am I so scared now? I come from a fertile Myrtle family.

Well I am torn because its really DH's business and I don't want to butt in. At the same time I want to set everything straight and ease this tension. I am not close with DH's sister due to a fight we had years ago. We coexist and that's about it. I could text/email her but would I be over-stepping my boundaries? I am on my DH's side of course, but I just don't want all this bickering!

Good luck with this month. Hopefully you'll get a BFP with all the newlywed sex you have been having!


----------



## Storked

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa, BS. Do you think if you step in it will do any good? Not stepping in sounds equally stressful. Which will get results? I always take the path that will bend people to my view.
> CD9 and glad to be off the hook for sex. I am still a newlywed so we tend to hit it every day but with me obsessing over getting pregnant I am definitely feeling strained. And I just had to tell myself to shut up and quit being such a freak. I had n o trouble getting pregnant before. Why am I so scared now? I come from a fertile Myrtle family.
> 
> Well I am torn because its really DH's business and I don't want to butt in. At the same time I want to set everything straight and ease this tension. I am not close with DH's sister due to a fight we had years ago. We coexist and that's about it. I could text/email her but would I be over-stepping my boundaries? I am on my DH's side of course, but I just don't want all this bickering!
> 
> Good luck with this month. Hopefully you'll get a BFP with all the newlywed sex you have been having!Click to expand...

I am trying not to be hopeful this month- less stress that way. Easier said than done.
It is his business but she WAS trying to bring your family into it...just saying. I'm very Texan in that if you bring my family into it you are going to get your ass handed to you :happydance: Do what feels right for you though because you have to be there and deal with it :?


----------



## threemakefive

Bride2b said:


> Emily you got a ticker!!!!!! woohooo!!!
> 
> Yes iddy biddy titties!!! When my milk came through last time I felt like pammy! They were huge & didnt have a bra to fit, even my sports bra was a squeeze!

lol yep :) Figured I'd at least enjoy it for a day til I go for another sono...this one shall relieve my concern as I will be 8 and half weeks ....last time I heard HB which i never did with mmc(even having sonos every few days) but this time will be past the growth of mmc :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Bethany - I know, I am pissed she brought up my family too. How low can she go? If I initiate a conversation and tell her off, I would be the bad guy. You know how witches like that can turn the table around and say I am instigating.


----------



## Jessica28

Speaking of Boobs....OH can't wait for mine to get bigger. lol I think I am the only member of my family who has weight on but doesn't have big boobs....lol....make up for it in the rear end I guess. HAHA

Well, You guys all know I live in isolation and we are only accessible to the outside via ferry...well, our ferry is actually leaving tonight and going on refit for 3 weeks or so...so out mode of transportation now is HELICOPTER....lol 

The only downside to that is that I may not be able to see a Doctor when I was going to (26th) as I might be working for the helicopter...oh the joys


----------



## Hayaddie

Helicopter!?!! Sheesh my life is boring! Lol


----------



## Jessica28

LOL - Crazy Hey?! The best part, ferry take 2 hours and the helicopter takes 7 minutes. lol

Sucks that I probably won't be able to see a doctor though since I will most likely be working...

Most days, After I have eaten, I get a bit of a sick stomach....not enough to throw up but enough to be uncomfortable. I don't know if its a good sign or if its a nervous stomach...maybe its both. lol

My opks are still blaring positive....would they be getting lighter if something was wrong do you think?


----------



## Hayaddie

Sounds like everything is good, especially since your OPK's are positive!!


----------



## Storked

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Bethany - I know, I am pissed she brought up my family too. How low can she go? If I initiate a conversation and tell her off, I would be the bad guy. You know how witches like that can turn the table around and say I am instigating.

I agree. Hands are tied. Yikes.


----------



## mammaspath

Jessica28 said:


> LOL - Crazy Hey?! The best part, ferry take 2 hours and the helicopter takes 7 minutes. lol
> 
> Sucks that I probably won't be able to see a doctor though since I will most likely be working...
> 
> Most days, After I have eaten, I get a bit of a sick stomach....not enough to throw up but enough to be uncomfortable. I don't know if its a good sign or if its a nervous stomach...maybe its both. lol
> 
> My opks are still blaring positive....would they be getting lighter if something was wrong do you think?

i think you fine.........some people never get ms........seriously im in total envy.....

i agree with hay - my life is boring compared to helicopter rides........makes me miss my fifty shades :)


----------



## threemakefive

So do you have anything near you or always have to go by ferry or heli? That would suck lol I love being able to hop in the car and go anywhere lol

And by the way the symptoms not strong is how mine was with my son :) and with this one I dindt get real sick til like week 5-7 now I am just sometimes sick


----------



## Sunny skies

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Good morning, girls! So I woke up to spotting so AF is on her way later today or tomorrow. Am I disappointed? Yup! Am I upset? Nope! Today is the first day of month 2 with Insanity. I am happy I get to continue because I am slowly getting the results I want, especially for bikini season. We'll try again next cycle!
> 
> So my DH and his sis had a huge blowout yesterday. I am so stressed over it. I don't like seeing DH upset over stupid things. Long story short, DH's father passed away last August. He left behind a mess for his 3 kids to clean up (e.g. his second wife who's 20 yrs younger robbed my DH and his older brother of their insurance money while their sister signed off in it because she was still getting her share). Not to mention the small sum of money he left behind with DH's older brother... Who has never brought it up since the death and now I am thinking he's going to pocket it all. It's wrong for me to say but DH's dad was a coward. He ignored the fact he was dying and decided he didn't need to take care of his business before he goes. DH's mother passed away 20 years ago and was buried in this cemetery a bit out of the way. DH's dad was cremated and his ashes are in this gorgeous new cemetery very close to home. DH's sister and brother (DH is the youngest) decided to exhume their mother, cremate her remains and then put her together with their dad. Sounds romantic and all but I think it's a stupid idea. The niche they bought holds 4 urns. Before DH's dad passed away, he was told his second wife was to be put inside the same niche as him. Now his first wife is also going to be in there. How awkward? I would be pissed if I was either wife. DH's siblings have always left him out of the family business all his life and out of nowhere they want him to get involved. DH is not used to it. The worst part is DH's sister is dangling the inheritance money over DH's head and holding it hostage until DH does what she wants. Wtf? She even went as low as to bring up things that happened when DH was only 16 and said their mother had to watch him go to school while she was suffering from cancer (DH was a rebellious child). Seriously? Something he did when he was 16? How low is she? As if DH isn't feeling guilty enough already??
> 
> Anyway, DH's sister has been writing demanding and sarcastic texts to DH about the exhumation. She is demanding that DH take a day off from work to be there. Now the funeral home said it's not necessary, she wants him there. DH cannot take off from work, plus he works 6 days a week so his only day off is Sunday. She doesn't understad nor does she care. She wants it done now and she wants it done her way. DH had it with her, called her yesterday after all the bottled up anger over the last 2 months and called her a fucking bitch. It exploded after that. The best part was when DH's sister brought up my family and said how if it was somethig for my family, DH wouldn't have a problem taking off work for me. That witch had to drag me and my family into this. DH got even more pissed. I have never seen him so upset.
> 
> Now we have paid for a vacation in July and is going with DH's sister and her family. What should I do? Should I do an intervention for them and bitch them both out for being stupid and acting like jerks (DH has a problem expressing himself with words so he was a bit harsh at times when telling her no)? Or should I leave it alone and let my vacation be ruined?
> 
> Sorry for the long post. I needed to vent.

May, so sorry about all the family drama, I've had my fair share with DH's. My experience is that ultimately your DH needs to take the lead as somehow it may come to bite you in the ass. I would voice my concerns but let him decide what he wants to do. Otherwise he may blame you down the road for interfering. Then again if he's ok with you confronting his sister than I say go for it and let that witch know how you feel. Maybe wait till after the vacation so you can enjoy yourself. Good luck.


----------



## Sunny skies

Jess, vent away, we all have our negative thoughts and I'm sure until the scan your going to be nervous. I agree with the other girls no sc is not a bad thing. My sister had an amazing pregnancy and she would almost forget she was pregnant until she looked down snd saw her bump. Hope your just one of the lucky ones who have an amazing pregnancy.
Have fun on your helicopter ride ...LOL...I've always wanted to go for a helicopter ride.


----------



## mammaspath

gna barf.......seriously no more cheesburgers for me anymore........my husband cooked me the 2nd bloody burger ive had since i found out i was preggo.........barf eh barf........bleh 

ms can't get over soon enough!!!


----------



## Storked

I wish I could think of something other than babies :(


----------



## threemakefive

Storked said:


> I wish I could think of something other than babies :(

Think about french toast...its all i can think about


----------



## Storked

threemakefive said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could think of something other than babies :(
> 
> Think about french toast...its all i can think aboutClick to expand...

I made some dang good chocolate chip cookies with almond slivers. I eat them while I think about babies. Nom nom. I may gain 20 lbs :haha:


----------



## redmonkeysock

Storked said:


> I wish I could think of something other than babies :(

If you find a way of doing that could you tell me how to please before I lose my sanity, my husband and my friends! Thanks


----------



## Storked

redmonkeysock said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could think of something other than babies :(
> 
> If you find a way of doing that could you tell me how to please before I lose my sanity, my husband and my friends! ThanksClick to expand...

You betcha! All I know yet is that nithing distracts me from thinking of babies :thumbup:


----------



## redmonkeysock

Storked said:


> redmonkeysock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could think of something other than babies :(
> 
> If you find a way of doing that could you tell me how to please before I lose my sanity, my husband and my friends! Thanks Click to expand...
> 
> You betcha! All I know yet is that nithing distracts me from thinking of babies :thumbup:Click to expand...

Snap! Do you find yourself censoring what you say to your hubby or people that know you are TTC? I feel like I only tell them about 5% of what is actually on my mind and that seems too much for them, imagine if I told them the rest!!

I'm trying to get through it by doing subtle things like buying nappies/diapers and childrens books-myself and hubby agreed when we first started TTC that if it didn't work out for us then we would donate those things to a women and baby refuge. I'm not entirely sure hubby realises how much I've been stockpiling though.....(!)


----------



## Storked

redmonkeysock said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redmonkeysock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could think of something other than babies :(
> 
> If you find a way of doing that could you tell me how to please before I lose my sanity, my husband and my friends! Thanks Click to expand...
> 
> You betcha! All I know yet is that nithing distracts me from thinking of babies :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Snap! Do you find yourself censoring what you say to your hubby or people that know you are TTC? I feel like I only tell them about 5% of what is actually on my mind and that seems too much for them, imagine if I told them the rest!!
> 
> I'm trying to get through it by doing subtle things like buying nappies/diapers and childrens books-myself and hubby agreed when we first started TTC that if it didn't work out for us then we would donate those things to a women and baby refuge. I'm not entirely sure hubby realises how much I've been stockpiling though.....(!)Click to expand...

YES YES YES! I don't buy baby clothes but I do have a co-sleeper and rocker and a ton of children's books :blush:
Hide em from your hubs and feel no shame! We do what we can right?
And this site is my only outlet for obsessing over babies. Even my TTC friends admit that they don't want children as badly as me :nope:
So what 5% do you share? *waggles brows*


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

AF is here with a vengeance! Holy crap!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - thanks for the advice. I am going to lay low for a bit and see why happens with DH and his sister. Siblings always make up at the end and I don't want to be the one to interfere. Plus it's good that DH finally put his sister in her place. She's been the boss of everyone for far too long. Right now, I am just thinking if ways not to ruin my vacation with them in July. I am going to text dh's sister's husband and see what he thinks about all of this. I need an alliance!


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry for AF May and your family things that you have going on.

Bethany - Send me some cookies!!

I got through yesterday for the most part OK. I had a hard AM but as the day went on it was better to deal with. Hubby took me out for Ice Cream last night (my fav thing in the entire world) so that was nice. We also went to Tiffany's and picked my necklace that I had repaired bc the clasp broke so it feels all new again to me. ;) I'm ready to do this dang thing this month!


----------



## Storked

snowflakes120 said:


> Sorry for AF May and your family things that you have going on.
> 
> Bethany - Send me some cookies!!
> 
> I got through yesterday for the most part OK. I had a hard AM but as the day went on it was better to deal with. Hubby took me out for Ice Cream last night (my fav thing in the entire world) so that was nice. We also went to Tiffany's and picked my necklace that I had repaired bc the clasp broke so it feels all new again to me. ;) I'm ready to do this dang thing this month!

I can't send cookies because I think I may eat them all :haha:
I will not go to the store. I will not go to the store. I will not go to the store....
It does sound like a good day :hugs: what kinda ice cream? We have a snow cone/custard place near where I live...yum!


May, sorry :flower:


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> AF is here with a vengeance! Holy crap!

Damn, sorry to hear that.. :flower:


----------



## redmonkeysock

Storked said:


> redmonkeysock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redmonkeysock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could think of something other than babies :(
> 
> If you find a way of doing that could you tell me how to please before I lose my sanity, my husband and my friends! Thanks Click to expand...
> 
> You betcha! All I know yet is that nithing distracts me from thinking of babies :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Snap! Do you find yourself censoring what you say to your hubby or people that know you are TTC? I feel like I only tell them about 5% of what is actually on my mind and that seems too much for them, imagine if I told them the rest!!
> 
> I'm trying to get through it by doing subtle things like buying nappies/diapers and childrens books-myself and hubby agreed when we first started TTC that if it didn't work out for us then we would donate those things to a women and baby refuge. I'm not entirely sure hubby realises how much I've been stockpiling though.....(!)Click to expand...
> 
> YES YES YES! I don't buy baby clothes but I do have a co-sleeper and rocker and a ton of children's books :blush:
> Hide em from your hubs and feel no shame! We do what we can right?
> And this site is my only outlet for obsessing over babies. Even my TTC friends admit that they don't want children as badly as me :nope:
> So what 5% do you share? *waggles brows*Click to expand...


Hubby wouldn't let me buy any clothes because his superstition wont allow it but apparently diapers and books are ok! I'm going with that though because it allows me to feed my need :rofl:

I just tell him the basics-when I am due to OV and AF/test. That's it! Don't want to drive him bonkers with symptom spotting plus wouldn't want him to get a glimpse into the insane state that my brain is at the moment!


----------



## snowflakes120

Bethany - I got New Orleans Praline Pecan. Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyy!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Boooooooo for AF May!!!

Lisa, was thinking of you yesterday, I think sometimes these dates are worse when you are waiting for them, the anticipation is horrible, I know I felt a sense of relief when my due date passed. I got my BFP just a month after my due date, I felt like I was still on Berties time, so maybe this will be the case with you, you were still on your angels time so it wasnt the time for your rainbow?xx

Storked.....All I could think of was babies when I was TTC - it was horrible, every minute of everyday! Now I am pregnant, I am just hoping time passes and I reach the milestone in my head, and all I do now is worry and keep knicker checking!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Boooooooo for AF May!!!
> 
> Lisa, was thinking of you yesterday, I think sometimes these dates are worse when you are waiting for them, the anticipation is horrible, I know I felt a sense of relief when my due date passed. I got my BFP just a month after my due date, I felt like I was still on Berties time, so maybe this will be the case with you, you were still on your angels time so it wasnt the time for your rainbow?xx
> 
> Storked.....All I could think of was babies when I was TTC - it was horrible, every minute of everyday! Now I am pregnant, I am just hoping time passes and I reach the milestone in my head, and all I do now is worry and keep knicker checking!!!

I totally agree about the due date... and I got my BFP the month of my angels due date... so... maybe Gemma is right about the time!!!


----------



## Storked

redmonkeysock said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redmonkeysock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redmonkeysock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could think of something other than babies :(
> 
> If you find a way of doing that could you tell me how to please before I lose my sanity, my husband and my friends! Thanks Click to expand...
> 
> You betcha! All I know yet is that nithing distracts me from thinking of babies :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Snap! Do you find yourself censoring what you say to your hubby or people that know you are TTC? I feel like I only tell them about 5% of what is actually on my mind and that seems too much for them, imagine if I told them the rest!!
> 
> I'm trying to get through it by doing subtle things like buying nappies/diapers and childrens books-myself and hubby agreed when we first started TTC that if it didn't work out for us then we would donate those things to a women and baby refuge. I'm not entirely sure hubby realises how much I've been stockpiling though.....(!)Click to expand...
> 
> YES YES YES! I don't buy baby clothes but I do have a co-sleeper and rocker and a ton of children's books :blush:
> Hide em from your hubs and feel no shame! We do what we can right?
> And this site is my only outlet for obsessing over babies. Even my TTC friends admit that they don't want children as badly as me :nope:
> So what 5% do you share? *waggles brows*Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hubby wouldn't let me buy any clothes because his superstition wont allow it but apparently diapers and books are ok! I'm going with that though because it allows me to feed my need :rofl:
> 
> I just tell him the basics-when I am due to OV and AF/test. That's it! Don't want to drive him bonkers with symptom spotting plus wouldn't want him to get a glimpse into the insane state that my brain is at the moment!Click to expand...

Suspicions confirmed: men are no fun :muaha:


----------



## Storked

snowflakes120 said:


> Bethany - I got New Orleans Praline Pecan. Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyy!!!!

Yum-O! :thumbup:
I want a freezoni from the QT...I will not leave the house. I will not leave the house. I will not leave the house :haha:


----------



## krystinab

heeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooo....does anyone have any exciting weekend/vacation plans?


----------



## Storked

Bride2b said:


> Boooooooo for AF May!!!
> 
> Lisa, was thinking of you yesterday, I think sometimes these dates are worse when you are waiting for them, the anticipation is horrible, I know I felt a sense of relief when my due date passed. I got my BFP just a month after my due date, I felt like I was still on Berties time, so maybe this will be the case with you, you were still on your angels time so it wasnt the time for your rainbow?xx
> 
> Storked.....All I could think of was babies when I was TTC - it was horrible, every minute of everyday! Now I am pregnant, I am just hoping time passes and I reach the milestone in my head, and all I do now is worry and keep knicker checking!!!

It's always a wait, innit? Waiting for a BFP...waiting for baby... :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

I have awedding saturday! I need to go buy a dress! Sunday thinkin bout hittin the beach


----------



## Jessica28

I am going to be in charge of the helicopter this weekend....thats about as exciting as my plans get! Our grad is on Thursday and then my Summer holidays start....and I am still working (Helicopter!) lol

Had plans to go out of town next Tuesday but that may be postponed....instead I may go for the day to see the Doctor.... Have an appointment for tomorrow but fog might postpone that too!!

What about your plans Krystina?


----------



## Storked

krystinab said:


> heeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooo....does anyone have any exciting weekend/vacation plans?

All vacationed out on this end. Last week DH took me to Big Bend. Nearest shower was 45 minutes away within the stinking park, no signal, hotter than hell, bears... :dohh:
I want to move somewhere with mild weather year-round lol.


----------



## Jessica28

I can't wait to go to the beach! Sometime in July I guess! 

Next weekend is my birthday so I guess we will have people over...so that will be fun....a party without food if the helicopter is still on...lol

The joys of basking in isolation!


----------



## krystinab

Jamie- what do you think about those high-low dresses? They are my new obession. You should check it out..

Storked- forgive me for forgetting your name, but that doesnt sound like a vacation...LOL I cant believe you could sleep know bears were lurkign around....and 45 mins to the shower...goodness...I need drink just thinking about it :) I love the fact MD has 4 distinct seasons....TX is hot as hell!!


Jess- i am terrifed of helicopters!! The closest one I get to is the remoted controlled one I bought Sean...LOL I hope you have a wonderful bday.

AFM, nothing planned for this weekend. My stepdaughter goes home from Friday to Sunday so I plan on spending some QT with my honey...I really need to get my hair/nails done too!


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina, i feellike im too short for those new dresses!


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!

ugh ........ sick......sick......sick
it's tuesday and my plans for the weekend are sleep sleep........oh and i leave for vegas on sunday.........ya ill be sick in vegas..........what a treat!


----------



## mammaspath

oooooh im a rasberry! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaahhhh vegas!


----------



## Storked

krystinab said:


> Jamie- what do you think about those high-low dresses? They are my new obession. You should check it out..
> 
> Storked- forgive me for forgetting your name, but that doesnt sound like a vacation...LOL I cant believe you could sleep know bears were lurkign around....and 45 mins to the shower...goodness...I need drink just thinking about it :) I love the fact MD has 4 distinct seasons....TX is hot as hell!!
> 
> 
> Jess- i am terrifed of helicopters!! The closest one I get to is the remoted controlled one I bought Sean...LOL I hope you have a wonderful bday.
> 
> AFM, nothing planned for this weekend. My stepdaughter goes home from Friday to Sunday so I plan on spending some QT with my honey...I really need to get my hair/nails done too!

I thought the bears were total BS until I drove past one on the way to shower lol! It was a crap vacation and you are a lucky girl to not live in Texas- at the laundromat now and I think I'm gonna DIE :O


----------



## krystinab

all these differnt fruits make me want a fruit salad...

Jamie- how tall are you???

Storked- I take it they dont have AC in the laundromat?!?

Amy- dont worry everyone is sick in Vegas, from all the drinking! LOL you will fit right in...eat an apple that helps my tummy when I have nausea...


----------



## jrowenj

5'3


----------



## Storked

Have a fruit salad :D
Yeah no AC at the laundromat. Like it isn't hot enough outside. I need a washer and dryer


----------



## krystinab

Jamie you are tall enough...LOL are you having a no heels pregnanacy? Its funny cause I feel like a giant sometimes at 5'7....lol ok so what about that tulip style. This is cute https://www.bebe.com/Mix-Fabric-Fau...011&pf_rd_p=1300943002&pf_rd_s=search-results 

(damn that a big link)


----------



## jrowenj

Ooooooo sexxxyyyy!! Im wearing heels! Hubby is 6'4!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Ooooooo sexxxyyyy!! Im wearing heels! Hubby is 6'4!

awww your baby will be a perfect height...if its a girl she can be a super model!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hello girls-
Things have been super busy around here. I need to go back and read up .

I wanted to pop by real quick to tell y'all my great news!

So yesterday I had to go in for my follow up appointment - a week after tests and scans telling me that my one working ovary was consumed by cysts that most more than likely squashed my chances conceiving any more babies. Yesterday I was supposed to go in so that they could decide if surgery was needed or not. 

When the tech did my scan used the dildo cam and then the abdominal cam and then sent me to a room. My doctor came in and looked like she had seen a ghost. She sat down and began to go over the results. She said that she had no way to "logically" explain it but everything that was on the previous scan- WAS GONE. G-O-N-E. Not there. 
I about died right then and there. 

So who had 2 thumbs and filled her clomid prescription? THIS GIRL!


----------



## krystinab

mrsjoannak said:


> Hello girls-
> Things have been super busy around here. I need to go back and read up .
> 
> I wanted to pop by real quick to tell y'all my great news!
> 
> So yesterday I had to go in for my follow up appointment - a week after tests and scans telling me that my one working ovary was consumed by cysts that most more than likely squashed my chances conceiving any more babies. Yesterday I was supposed to go in so that they could decide if surgery was needed or not.
> 
> When the tech did my scan used the dildo cam and then the abdominal cam and then sent me to a room. My doctor came in and looked like she had seen a ghost. She sat down and began to go over the results. She said that she had no way to "logically" explain it but everything that was on the previous scan- WAS GONE. G-O-N-E. Not there.
> I about died right then and there.
> 
> So who had 2 thumbs and filled her clomid prescription? THIS GIRL!

THAT IS SOOO AWESOME!!! Maybe the dildo cam was foggy or dirty or something. I am so happy for you....time for baby number 2!


----------



## Storked

mrsjoannak said:


> Hello girls-
> Things have been super busy around here. I need to go back and read up .
> 
> I wanted to pop by real quick to tell y'all my great news!
> 
> So yesterday I had to go in for my follow up appointment - a week after tests and scans telling me that my one working ovary was consumed by cysts that most more than likely squashed my chances conceiving any more babies. Yesterday I was supposed to go in so that they could decide if surgery was needed or not.
> 
> When the tech did my scan used the dildo cam and then the abdominal cam and then sent me to a room. My doctor came in and looked like she had seen a ghost. She sat down and began to go over the results. She said that she had no way to "logically" explain it but everything that was on the previous scan- WAS GONE. G-O-N-E. Not there.
> I about died right then and there.
> 
> So who had 2 thumbs and filled her clomid prescription? THIS GIRL!

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## redmonkeysock

mrsjoannak said:


> Hello girls-
> Things have been super busy around here. I need to go back and read up .
> 
> I wanted to pop by real quick to tell y'all my great news!
> 
> So yesterday I had to go in for my follow up appointment - a week after tests and scans telling me that my one working ovary was consumed by cysts that most more than likely squashed my chances conceiving any more babies. Yesterday I was supposed to go in so that they could decide if surgery was needed or not.
> 
> When the tech did my scan used the dildo cam and then the abdominal cam and then sent me to a room. My doctor came in and looked like she had seen a ghost. She sat down and began to go over the results. She said that she had no way to "logically" explain it but everything that was on the previous scan- WAS GONE. G-O-N-E. Not there.
> I about died right then and there.
> 
> So who had 2 thumbs and filled her clomid prescription? THIS GIRL!


Awesome!!! :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

Joanna - Great news but please be sure that you are being monitored - checked each and every month for cysts while on the Clomid. ;)


----------



## threemakefive

Woohooo Joanna :)

Update...had sono, they moved me forward to 9 w1d :)


----------



## auntylolo

Excellent news Joanna! How far into your cycle are you then?


----------



## shellideaks

Congrats JoAnna, that's such good news :) x


----------



## mammaspath

congrat joanna!!!

and you to three!!! your an olive!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Soooo happy for Joanna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DId you get to BD when you had your pos opk last week?!?! I know you had your MIL and lots of stress...


----------



## jrowenj

Soooo I peed in a cup of baking soda and it's predicting a boy


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Soooo I peed in a cup of baking soda and it's predicting a boy

AHAHAHAH what is supposed to happen when you pee in baking soda!?!?!

Three yaaaahhhhhh an olive!


----------



## jrowenj

If it fizzes than its a boy and if it doesnt fizz its a girl! That shit fizzed outta control!


----------



## Hayaddie

My baking soda test was right when I tried it again after NOt drinking a gallon of water like I did the first time I tried!

Joanna I got chills when I read that! Amazing news!!! God is soooo good!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Haley - I made sure not to drink any water for a few hours... so, now I am thinking boy?!?!?!?!


----------



## snowflakes120

A Mr. Pig instead of Miss Piggy??!!


----------



## jrowenj

possibly!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - when are you testing?


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Lisa - when are you testing?

Thursday, when I will be 15dpo - My OBGYN wanted me take the Progesterone longer this cycle... So I am doing what he says. Most likely will be BFN - then I can stop the Prometrium and AF should come about 4 days later - Sunday... So I will have a stupid 19 day LP which I think is a bit excessive but am going to follow what my doctor says even if it annoys me - I want to move onto next cycle already!!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Lisa - when are you testing?
> 
> Thursday, when I will be 15dpo - My OBGYN wanted me take the Progesterone longer this cycle... So I am doing what he says. Most likely will be BFN - then I can stop the Prometrium and AF should come about 4 days later - Sunday... So I will have a stupid 19 day LP which I think is a bit excessive but am going to follow what my doctor says even if it annoys me - I want to move onto next cycle already!!!Click to expand...

ughhh 19 days! will you get your follicles examined again if you dont get BFP this cycle?


----------



## Hayaddie

Awwww!! A big brother to all the other babies you'll have! Try the ring test! That was right for me too!


----------



## jrowenj

how do you do the ring test again?


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Lisa - when are you testing?
> 
> Thursday, when I will be 15dpo - My OBGYN wanted me take the Progesterone longer this cycle... So I am doing what he says. Most likely will be BFN - then I can stop the Prometrium and AF should come about 4 days later - Sunday... So I will have a stupid 19 day LP which I think is a bit excessive but am going to follow what my doctor says even if it annoys me - I want to move onto next cycle already!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ughhh 19 days! will you get your follicles examined again if you dont get BFP this cycle?Click to expand...

I plan to skip the U/S for Follies this cycle but I am sure once I go the FS I will have to be getting them. It costs me over $200 to get it done and I feel it just caused me more stress. Plus, hubby will most likely be getting tested this cycle and that will cost us like $300 more. Alls I can say is that this TTC business is costing us a whole lot of money. Sex is not free for us. :haha:

ETA: My family always does the needle and thread thing to see what you'll have. Circle = girl and back and forth = boy.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Lisa - when are you testing?
> 
> Thursday, when I will be 15dpo - My OBGYN wanted me take the Progesterone longer this cycle... So I am doing what he says. Most likely will be BFN - then I can stop the Prometrium and AF should come about 4 days later - Sunday... So I will have a stupid 19 day LP which I think is a bit excessive but am going to follow what my doctor says even if it annoys me - I want to move onto next cycle already!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ughhh 19 days! will you get your follicles examined again if you dont get BFP this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> I plan to skip the U/S for Follies this cycle but I am sure once I go the FS I will have to be getting them. It costs me over $200 to get it done and I feel it just caused me more stress. Plus, hubby will most likely be getting tested this cycle and that will cost us like $300 more. Alls I can say is that this
> TTC business is costing us a whole lot of money. Sex is not free for us. :haha:Click to expand...

Damn... it will all be worth the money thoigh!


----------



## Hayaddie

Tie a ring to string and hold it over your belly, it it swings to and fro then it's a boy, swings in a circle it's a girl... I think! I might have those mixed up!! Bahahahaha! 

What's everyone think of Tucker Henry?? I loveeee Henry and I think I'll only get it in a middle name!


----------



## jrowenj

I like tucker henry


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> Tie a ring to string and hold it over your belly, it it swings to and fro then it's a boy, swings in a circle it's a girl... I think! I might have those mixed up!! Bahahahaha!
> 
> What's everyone think of Tucker Henry?? I loveeee Henry and I think I'll only get it in a middle name!

LOVE LOVE LOVE Tucker Henry...oh and what was the HR for mister Tucker?


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay I think that might be the final name!!! 

HR started at 172 the first appointment, then 162, and I went yesterday and it was 160!


----------



## mammaspath

love tucker henry

jaime - i still say girl!!!

can i try the ring test thing yet?


----------



## Sunny skies

Hayaddie said:


> Tie a ring to string and hold it over your belly, it it swings to and fro then it's a boy, swings in a circle it's a girl... I think! I might have those mixed up!! Bahahahaha!
> 
> What's everyone think of Tucker Henry?? I loveeee Henry and I think I'll only get it in a middle name!

I like it.


----------



## Sunny skies

Joanna, so happy about the good news. Glad you can get back to TTC.

Lisa, I'm sure it was tough to deal with the would have been due date. Glad you got through it ok. Sending big hugs.

May, AF sucks, hope it goes away quickly.

Bethany, your making me hungry, I've gained 10 pounds since my loss...I'm such an emotional eater... Maybe I should take up shopping instead.. LOL.

Krystina, I'm so jealous of how relaxed you've been this cycle. We should be testing around the same time.


----------



## Storked

Sunny skies said:


> Bethany, your making me hungry, I've gained 10 pounds since my loss...I'm such an emotional eater... Maybe I should take up shopping instead.. LOL.

Shopping...and go broke? Nah. Food tastes better :winkwink:
I'm an emotional eater too. Lost loads of weight right after my miscarriage but now that I am obsessing over TTC again... :blush:
Alls I gots to say is that cookies and french fried onions are the devil :munch:


----------



## redmonkeysock

Morning ladies 

Well, I've been harassing Hubby for sex this past fortnight and he's not been very forthcoming so last night he eventually admits that he's scared in case I'm pregnant as he doesn't want to hurt me.

So this morning we tested (13dpo) and BFN :-( with a first response test too so it should have picked it up if I was pregnant. AF is due tomorrow/Friday so I'm definitely out this month. At least I got to have sex this morning though :rofl:

I thought I would be devastated but I feel strangely serene about it probably because if we conceive next month then the due date would be April and I feel like that would be a good way of dulling the pain of what happened this April just gone :-(

I've just got to hope that AF doesn't go AWOL now!

Got my scan tomorrow so hopefully they'll be able to tell me that everything has gone back to normal and that I've got nothing to worry about!

Hope everyone is good! 

Jaime I still think you're having a girl 

Hayaddie- I LOVE that name!


----------



## Bride2b

MrsJ :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so glad that it was GONE! WTF??? Awesome! I wondered if you took advantage of your ewcm too - instincts are right & I hope you did get jiggy with MrJ! This is great news!!!!

Krystina I tried on a long-short dress, it looked quite nice I thought, but they are all made from really flimsy material and are see through!! Not a good look!

Redsocks sorry about the BFN - that sucks, but yay for sex (I'm sure you will be fed up with sex soon - its refreshing to see someone who still enjoys it TTC!!

Haley - cute name....you have it sussed already! and you are over half way there!

Jaime you are in the 2nd Tri after tomorrow!! :happydance:

Emily - yay on being put forward on dates - great news, means little bean is growing nicely xx

Amy / Emily I am going to try the red cabbage test at the weekend, I think they say its best to do before 12 weeks (I think I read 10 weeks somewhere!)


----------



## BeverleyLN

MrsJ I am so happy for you!!! Your rainbow baby is just round the corner

Hayley love the name!

So nothing new to report still lurking the pram has been ordered and that's about it


----------



## shellideaks

Haley, I'm also loving Tucker Henry. Such a cute name! 

Can't wait to see what you all get with your gender tests :D 

I've got another scan tomorrow. Been waiting on a letter since my last one as they couldn't check Parker over fully with her being awkward and I've heard bugger all. Just rang now and they've booked nothing in so I get to go tomorrow. Yay! 

It was mine and the OH's anniversary yesterday and last night in bed he felt bubs move finally. She gave him like 6 hard kicks. Best present ever :)


----------



## krystinab

Aww. Shelli too cute kicks for your anniversary!! Congratualtions!

Bev- which one did you order?

Lisa- are you super excited about your wedding??? Its right around the corner! When do you go for your final fitting??? Has hubby to be had his bachelor party yet? I ordered a high low dress from Haute Look (my all time favortie site). I hope its not see throug, if so I will just wear it as a swim suit cover up!

Red sorry about the BFN. Good luck at the doc's!

Hayydie- Tuker Henry is cute! My little brothers name is John -Kenry (john, kenneth and henry cobo)....LOL

Snow- whats up??

AFM, nothing...I am just chilln...LOL I sent all the psychics that predicted May a note telling them they were wrong...LOL No one has responded, go figure! Anyway its hot as hell....plan on goign swimming when i get off!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I should probably do the same and send an email to the psychics who told me May and June was my month! We'll see if Gail, who predicted July, is right. Lol.


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Kristina - I should probably do the same and send an email to the psychics who told me May and June was my month! We'll see if Gail, who predicted July, is right. Lol.

I get its for entertainment purposes, but I wouldnt be mad if they just said...I DONT FUCKING KNOW....I requested two free reading back in March. This is what they wrote:

Krystina,
How are you? I think you will conceive a little boy this summer, if you aren't pregnant already! Exciting!

They show me a GIRL and they relate her to AUGUST so this is either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in.

I just looked at them and went on about my business...I am happy I didnt pay though!


----------



## jf1414

krystinab said:


> I ordered a high low dress from Haute Look (my all time favortie site).

I loooove Haute Look! Just ordered a bunch of make up from there when NYX had a sale :)


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!

BEV - send us a pic of the pram you went with

red - so sorry about your bfn!! but gotta love the sex in the am!!! its my fav!

krystina - i wanna know if the psychics ever respond..........thats hilarious!

shelli - happy anniversary! i can't wait to feel smeppy kick!

may - how are you feeling? af still kickin your ass??!!

afm - ugh my ms is really bad as soon as i take the first bit of food for the day......i broke down and took a zofran last night before bed just to wake up at 4am with very crampy pains....ugh......again it doesn't work well.......

i can't wait to hear more bfp's comon girls!!!!


----------



## Storked

Watery CM. But it is an off night. Fighting the urge to :sex:
Can I add how much that icon disturbs me? :haha:


----------



## krystinab

JF where have you beeen???? Yea I also love Gilt, MYHabit, and Ruelala!!

Amy- I thought it was funny too! I wonder if they will respond.

Jamie- have you found a dress??

Im here in a meeting bored out of my mind...LOL I just want to go swimming!! I have to do Saniyahs hair tonight which takes fucking forever!!


----------



## redmonkeysock

krystinab said:


> JF where have you beeen???? Yea I also love Gilt, MYHabit, and Ruelala!!
> 
> Amy- I thought it was funny too! I wonder if they will respond.
> 
> Jamie- have you found a dress??
> 
> Im here in a meeting bored out of my mind...LOL I just want to go swimming!! I have to do Saniyahs hair tonight which takes fucking forever!!

Lmao! I love that you told them they're wrong! This is my favourite thing that happened today!!


----------



## Bride2b

Krystina that is funny!!!!

Its 5 weeks 2 days until my wedding now! I had a dress fitting on Monday, I was supposed to go so they could measure the hem, however the underskirt I will be wearing was on loan so they couldnt do the hem, it takes over an hour to get there and another hour back (and had to take time off work) so I wasnt too pleased! I did try it on and it finally fit, on one side of the hip there was a bit of extra material that stuck out, so she is gonna sort that out. I go in 2 weeks after work this time to get the hem sorted as its all ruffly its not easy to do.
Yeah I had my Hen in London on Saturday, I had an excellent day!! I have my local one in a few weeks, next weekend I am going to Brighton for my friends hen do, we are doing a Dirty Dancing experience!! My OH hasnt had his stag (bachelor) yet as his friends are total lamos and havent organised one yet - at this rate he wont get one!!! Idiots!!!

Shelli - I hope Parker isnt naughty tomorrow for your scan! I bet its amazing to see how much she is growing xxx


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Amy - 3rd day of AF today and it's better now. I can't wait to get it over with so I can try again. How is your son feeling?

Kristina - Did you start Insanity? I am on month 2 and it's kicking my ass. I am so sore I can barely walk or raise my arms. I have never heard of Haute Look!! I am looking for a maxi dress too!


----------



## jf1414

krystinab said:


> JF where have you beeen???? Yea I also love Gilt, MYHabit, and Ruelala!!

Im hereeeee! Just lurking :) Have been so busy.. have 2 bridal showers this weekend, then here is my wedding line up for the summer:
July 1st, July 6th, July 7th, August 8th, Sept 14th!
Sooo don

I am in the same boat as jamie looking for dresses, but NOTHING fits im sooo bloated and pale its depressing lol

I shall check out those other sites thanks!! Glad you are so relaxed :)


----------



## jf1414

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Amy - 3rd day of AF today and it's better now. I can't wait to get it over with so I can try again. How is your son feeling?
> 
> Kristina - Did you start Insanity? I am on month 2 and it's kicking my ass. I am so sore I can barely walk or raise my arms. I have never heard of Haute Look!! I am looking for a maxi dress too!

May I did the full 90 days of P90X last year and then mixed in insanity on tuesdays and thursdays. It was the best shape I have ever been in my life!! Shawny T is the man!


----------



## jrowenj

HOLY HEAT WAVE!!! It's 99 degrees today!!!!!!! I have been buy at work all day... thinking of going shopping later for a dress but don't feel like trying clothes on in this damn heat=!


----------



## threemakefive

Bride-What is the cabbage test? and yes growth was almost 3 weeks worth in just 2 weeks :) He even let me go to 4 week visits no instead of every 2 weeks which is nice, but he said if I have any concerns just to call him and he will get me in :)


----------



## Jessica28

So... I went to my appointment today and they didn't have the results of my bloodworks so the NP called up to them to have them fax it down...and she was on the phone talking about how she has a preg. test done on me two weeks ago and she wanted to results....the waiting room was packed and keep in mind that I know every single person that lives here...only 120 people here in total.... so they pretty much all knew my business so I had to tell my Dad and the rest of my family so everyone knows now.... Wasn't exactly what we wanted but everyone knows now....

My HCG levels were 218 and NP said that was normal for the 4 week range... anyone know anything about this? Hope she is right. Getting my sister to bring me another clearblue digi on Saturday and hopefully levels are high enough to get me a 3+.

And I got the job I wanted today toooooooooooo!!!!!! mY FAMILY GOT ALL KINDS OF NICE SURPRISES today and my OH got a moose license and my Grandmother got a good report tooooo!! Its been a great day! Just got to get through this first trimester now!


----------



## mammaspath

jess - my hcg around 4 weeks was 200 so i would say you are right on track!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jf - DH and I did P90X last year but ony for a month and it was great. I am now on the first week of month 2 with Insanity and I feel great but have not had much weight loss. Did you lose lots of weight while doing it? I can tell my body is getting toned but I was hoping to slim down too. We might do P90X after Insanity.


----------



## mammaspath

i did p90x for 4 months........best shape of my life no doubt!!!!

now im all baby fluff.........but im loving it!!!


----------



## jf1414

I found that the P90X/Insanity Mix was sooo perfect for toning and losing inches. I got tiny!! My friends all couldnt believe my results. I stuck to it every week day pretty much and sometimes on the weekend I would just run. I miss that body! After I got married I got really lazy and put on about 5-10 lbs. now with my swollen bbs and bloat I think its like 15 lbs! 

I am SO JEALOUS of you that you are into month 2!!! GO GIRL!!

I am definitely going to start up again after I have the baby (if all goes well)!!!!

PS. 7 more sleeps till my appointment!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, BFN for me but it was to be expected considering my temps are pretty miserable. Oh well. Not bent out of shape about it. I am ready and rearing to go for Cycle #Godonlyknowshowfreakinglongithasbeen. So I will stopping the Prometrium and AF should be here soon! Calling OBGYN's office on lunch to make my appt for Monday as I know she will def be here by then. I want to get hubby in to get his SA done ASAP!! 

We booked another summer vaca. We'll be going to Charleston, SC. This time I made it during my fertile time of next cycle - July 6-9. So here's hoping!! :happydance:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - sorry for the bfn! Glad you are being proactive about TTC. I am going to give it two more months and if I am not preggo by then, I will ask my gyno about my options. I definitely want to get DH to do a SA too just to be sure. Did you have I go to a RE for that? Charleston sounds fantastic!!! I will be on vacation in July on my next AF due date. I hope I get some good news while I am away and will bring plenty of HPTs with me (and tampons in case it's a bfn)!


----------



## snowflakes120

May - That is great that you plan to go and have something done in 2 months. I think we're about the same age - how old are you again? Nope, no RE yet for the SA - my OBGYN will be sending him to the lab. My appt with the RE isn't til July 23rd. T-32 days!!! I am veryyyy excited for that appt - let me tell you - it can't come soon enough!


----------



## krystinab

Good morning ladies!!

Lisa sorry about the BFN but excited about your baby making vacation. 

Jess, I am glad you had such an amazign day today! You need some positivity in your life!! 

JF, does seven more sleeps mean days??? I am slow sometimes. I just know your appt will go great!

Jamie today is going to be another scorcher!! I got to work early so I could get to the pool!! 

P90/ Insanity ladies, while I love the work out is just horrible on my hair. I usually work out 3 to 4 days a week which requires me to flat iron my hair once a week...which sucks!! Sean boxes so we do this amazing boxing workout...which gets my arms and legs looking great! I just need to get my tummy straight, though I am sure my bean would probably prefer a soft comfy home rather than some rock hard abs. (at least thats what i tell myself) LOLOLOL


----------



## dancing P

Hi Guys, sorry to intrude so late into the thread but me and dh are trying SMEP this month just wondered if any of you had any tips or anything for us :)


----------



## krystinab

Hey Dancing P!!! I guess the only advice I have is to relax!! I am sure the other ladies have better suggestions....LOL Are you using OPKs??

Where the hell is everyone????


----------



## jf1414

krystinab said:


> JF, does seven more sleeps mean days??? I am slow sometimes. I just know your appt will go great!

hahahah yes!! Like 7 more times I sleep until I wake up to my appointment :)

My hormones are raging out of control today!! I feel so overwhelmed with so much stuff at work and a busy weekend coming up I want to literally punch a stranger! lol which I would never do but anyone who comes in my path today is in for it!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I'm laying at the pool gettin color for this wedding! I'm embracing my bump and got a super slutty dress!


----------



## krystinab

JF I didnt know you were a gansta...LOL punching a stranger!

Jamie I know you will be a hot momma!


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Sorry no personals. Just popping in to say that smep isn't the best for me and DF. As you can see from my sigi, we need IVF. Hubby has a very low sperm count and natural conception with a sticky bean is very unlikely. I'll still be about to chat with you lovely ladies though.


----------



## redmonkeysock

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry no personals. Just popping in to say that smep isn't the best for me and DF. As you can see from my sigi, we need IVF. Hubby has a very low sperm count and natural conception with a sticky bean is very unlikely. I'll still be about to chat with you lovely ladies though.

Aw hun I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: but the good news I suppose is that it's been diagnosed xxxx hope somehow you get a BFP soon xxxx


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hey all!

Just dropping by to say my appointment went well- had a scan today was referred to the gynaecology unit for a scan to double check that everything was back to normal after the MMC and ERPC. The excellent news is that YES everything is normal again  wooooop! And half an hour before my appointment, AF showed up in full flow (as opposed to the light spotting I had last month) so the ultrasound tech said after this AF I'm good to go!

Jaime- get your tan on! Woop! Also, the short/long dresses suit shorter people I think better than tall people! 

Mrs- you have a siggy! Yay!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, sorry about the BFN. Vacation sex may just be what you need, good planning.

Katy, sorry to hear the news. At least now you know that IVF may be your best option.

Krystina, lounging around s pool right now would be amazing. We're going through a heat wave, so I'm stuck indoors as its too hot.

Redmonkey, congrats on your body being back to normal, I remember my first AF after my loss, I had never been so excited for it to come.

Jamie, glad your embracing your bump. Must be a good feeling to not have to keep it a secret. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. AF is due in a week... Let the torture begin.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa sorry about BFN but glad you're taking well and can't wait til next cycle! A vacay during sexy time sounds great!!!!

Katy - sorry to hear the news :(


----------



## 28329

Unfortunately the news about IVF isn't good news. We will never afford it.


----------



## redmonkeysock

28329 said:


> Unfortunately the news about IVF isn't good news. We will never afford it.

:hugs:


----------



## threemakefive

Katy-look online the 1% morph may be treated by diet change or Meds and some still voncieve normally and baby is fine :) if u want it don't give up :) gl girl!


----------



## mammaspath

28329 said:


> Unfortunately the news about IVF isn't good news. We will never afford it.

awe........im so sorry hun.......but you should do some research there is hope out there!


----------



## krystinab

Katy I'm sure there are ways for Hubby to increase his sperm count naturally. Don't feel like ivf is your only option...

G'night ladies!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

snowflakes120 said:


> May - That is great that you plan to go and have something done in 2 months. I think we're about the same age - how old are you again? Nope, no RE yet for the SA - my OBGYN will be sending him to the lab. My appt with the RE isn't til July 23rd. T-32 days!!! I am veryyyy excited for that appt - let me tell you - it can't come soon enough!

I am 34. Time is definitely not on my side. Will insurance cover any of the diagnostic costs for scans, US, SA, RE? I need to find a new obgyn!


----------



## Storked

28329 said:


> Unfortunately the news about IVF isn't good news. We will never afford it.

Tried softcups and zinc? :flower:


----------



## dancing P

Sorry to hear that 283289, but as the ladies say there are other options you could look into,
I hear soft cups are really good! got a positive last night YAY! so heres to the bding :)


----------



## Jessica28

Sorry to hear that :(


----------



## snowflakes120

Katy - So sorry about the news. I would try some vitamins. Vit E, Vit C, Zinc, Co Q10, & Selenium are all supposed to be good. I have heard great things about that FertilAid Man Vitamins. They have all the above in them but he will have to remember to take 1 cap 3x a day... But take them for 3 months and get a re-test done!! I am thinking of picking some up for hubby... I wish you only the best in your journey and please stick around!

May - We are close in age - I'm 32. Your really going to have to call your insurance to find out what is covered but I can tell you for sure that your blood work should def be covered at least. And I believe most diagnosis stuff is covered - it's the treatments itself that will not be covered!! For me personally, I have to pay a little bit of the blood work (like $20 or so for each test done). Insurance only covers a small portion of the Ultrasounds for me til I meet my deductible of $3,500. But my US was $273 - I have to pay $216 then once I meet my deductible I would have to pay $50 for the Ultrasounds. It's all very confusing. As of right now, my appt are covered for $25 as my OBGYN codes it as issues with Ovulation - if he codes it as Infertility then I would have to pay 100% of the costs. Which I am assuming I will have to start once I see the RE/FS bc I doubt they will code it so it is covered... I am doubting the SA will be covered as it is associated with fertility and our coverage pays 0% of fertility. I am assuming it will cost about $300. But a few states - like 9 or something - mandates that insurance has to cover some sort of fertility related issues and I believe NY is one of them so you should have better coverage than I in NC. I found the info on the RESOLVE website a while back - if you want to poke around there and find it. There's tons of great info on that website about lots of stuff!!


----------



## jf1414

JAMIE YOUR A PEACH!!!! :happydance:

haha Krystina just keepin it gangsta over here!! Any idea where you are in your cyle yet? I think this stress free attitude is the way to go for you girl!

Dancing P- happy BDing!!


----------



## Jessica28

This helicopter racket is so annoying...I have been chasing it all day... Plus it was my last day of work too so I was trying to do two things at once. Good thing I am getting paid 200 per day for it.

Can't wait to do a digi again tomorrow.....hope it says 3+. I took an opk today and for some reason it didn't seem as positive to me.... I am going to wait and see what the digi says before deciding if I am goiing to the Doc. Appt. Tuesday or not....


----------



## Bride2b

Emily ..... This is info on the cabbage test


Directions

1.Go to the store and buy a red cabbage. The size of the cabbage does not matter at all.
2.Cut the cabbage into big chunks. The smaller you cut the chunks, the better your results will turn out.
3. Boil some water on the stove and put in the chunks of cabbage.
4. Let the water and cabbage boil for about 10 minutes or so. When the ten minutes is up, remove it from the heat.
5. Grab a cup and go to the bathroom! Pee into the cup.
6. In a separate cup, mix 1 part of your urine to 1 part of the water that the cabbage was boiled in. No need to save the cabbage unless you want to eat it. It's pretty tasty, so you might want to eat it!
7. If the urine/cabbage water turns pink or red then this indicates a boy result! If the urine/cabbage water turns purple, this indicates a girl result.

Katy I am sorry to hear your news, I'm sure this is not helped by the rough patch you have been having. I would try anything to get OH sperm count up. I made mine take wellman conception - I think they cost £6 in superdrug for a months supply and I got him to take additional zinc. It worked first time for us, whether that was a fluke I am not sure. I really hope there is light at the end of the tunnel. Will the NHS not give you a free cycle?

Lisa sorry for BFN, but a big fat Yay for a vacation!!!!

Jaime your a peach!!! Please send the hot weather our way. I oficially hate England! Our weather is shocking!!!!

Jess - yay for the results! How are you feeling?

I feel like shit! I feel much worse at night and its taking me a while to get comfy to get to sleep. I feel exactly as I did last pregnancy - so it would seem I am cooking a boy xx


----------



## jrowenj

Jess STOP CHARTING!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> This helicopter racket is so annoying...I have been chasing it all day... Plus it was my last day of work too so I was trying to do two things at once. Good thing I am getting paid 200 per day for it.
> 
> Can't wait to do a digi again tomorrow.....hope it says 3+. I took an opk today and for some reason it didn't seem as positive to me.... I am going to wait and see what the digi says before deciding if I am goiing to the Doc. Appt. Tuesday or not....

And quit testing! Your blood results were good and if something was wrong it would take a while for the hcg to drop anyway! Just relax and enjoy!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

LOL - It is sooooooooooooo hard to stop! Someone else just told me on another thread that 218 is too low for 4 weeks... ugh....


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> LOL - It is sooooooooooooo hard to stop! Someone else just told me on another thread that 218 is too low for 4 weeks... ugh....

:dohh:


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> LOL - It is sooooooooooooo hard to stop! Someone else just told me on another thread that 218 is too low for 4 weeks... ugh....

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html


----------



## Jessica28

This is the toughest time for me...I know with my last pregnancy the baby stopped growing at 7.5 weeks.... I have a few days to go to get past that...once I am past, it will be a milestone.


----------



## jrowenj

Whats the appt tues??


----------



## Jessica28

Its with my actual family doctor in another town.... Theres a big chance he would send me for an early u/s to make sure everything is going as it should. I really think I should keep it, just for reassurance for myself.


----------



## jrowenj

Jessica28 said:


> Its with my actual family doctor in another town.... Theres a big chance he would send me for an early u/s to make sure everything is going as it should. I really think I should keep it, just for reassurance for myself.

Yeah. Keep it bc ur levels really arent the best indication so the us would be great!


----------



## Bride2b

Jess you should definately keep the app, I think you need to get reassurance before your blood pressure goes through the roof! Please stop stressing. No amount of worrying will change the outcome, if this is meant to be it will be, if this is destined for heaven then there is nothing you can do to make it stop. I think you are driving yourself bonkers! xx


----------



## krystinab

Jess, I feel you on wanting to get past where you were when you mc'd its really tough...that date is stained in my brain like the day I found out I was pregnant. BUT you have been given another chance and you should embrace that and the fact you have a lil bean inside you now!! Any way as usual you are in my prayers.

I am so happy I only have 2 more hours of work...happy hour here I come!!


----------



## jrowenj

Whats everyons weekend plans?! Tonight kev and i are staying in and cooking filet mignon! Wedding sat and beach sunday


----------



## Storked

My cervix was positioned so high that sex last night :serenade: hurt so good! Come on baby make it hurt so good! Sometimes love don't feel like it should... :serenade:
Weekend plans are: more sex, go to feed store to pick up things for cat, finish Gone With the Wind (ugh), and lounge around my air-conditioned house nude because it is flippin' HOT outside.


----------



## jrowenj

What do you ladies think?!?!?!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - What a cute baby bump! You will be the hottest mommy to be at this wedding!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

thanks, may! I'm trying to "get some" from the hubby... it's been a while!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

snowflakes120 said:


> May - We are close in age - I'm 32. Your really going to have to call your insurance to find out what is covered but I can tell you for sure that your blood work should def be covered at least. And I believe most diagnosis stuff is covered - it's the treatments itself that will not be covered!! For me personally, I have to pay a little bit of the blood work (like $20 or so for each test done). Insurance only covers a small portion of the Ultrasounds for me til I meet my deductible of $3,500. But my US was $273 - I have to pay $216 then once I meet my deductible I would have to pay $50 for the Ultrasounds. It's all very confusing. As of right now, my appt are covered for $25 as my OBGYN codes it as issues with Ovulation - if he codes it as Infertility then I would have to pay 100% of the costs. Which I am assuming I will have to start once I see the RE/FS bc I doubt they will code it so it is covered... I am doubting the SA will be covered as it is associated with fertility and our coverage pays 0% of fertility. I am assuming it will cost about $300. But a few states - like 9 or something - mandates that insurance has to cover some sort of fertility related issues and I believe NY is one of them so you should have better coverage than I in NC. I found the info on the RESOLVE website a while back - if you want to poke around there and find it. There's tons of great info on that website about lots of stuff!!

I once called my insurance company and they told me it all depends on how the doctor codes it too. I am looking into going to this new doctor someone recommended and I have to make sure they will help me code it in a way where the insurance company will cover it. I don't want to get stuck with a huge bill at the end. In terms of the SA, does your DH have to leave a "deposit" at the doctor's office? Or is that something you can do at home and then bring the sample to the office? DH is going to get so weird out having to "do it" at the office. LOL. As for me, I am at CD 5 today and I have been experiencing some on and off pinches/pressure on my left ovary side. I hope I don't have any cysts from taking 2 rounds of soy the past few months.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> thanks, may! I'm trying to "get some" from the hubby... it's been a while!

Do you think your hubby will be scared to hurt the baby??? LOL. I once asked mine if he will feel comfortable having sex with me when I am 8 months pregnant.. he said sure but there was a bit of hesitation in my voice. I think he's afraid he might pop me.


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> thanks, may! I'm trying to "get some" from the hubby... it's been a while!
> 
> Do you think your hubby will be scared to hurt the baby??? LOL. I once asked mine if he will feel comfortable having sex with me when I am 8 months pregnant.. he said sure but there was a bit of hesitation in my voice. I think he's afraid he might pop me.Click to expand...

yeah he is a little freaked out, but he's gonna be wasted! ahahahahahaha!


----------



## Bride2b

J - you look HOT, how can your hubby refuse!!! I love the outfit, shoes & babybump! I never had anything near a bump like that when I was preggers last - BUT I have a feeling this time I might actually start to show earlier on....my belly is already changing shape!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> J - you look HOT, how can your hubby refuse!!! I love the outfit, shoes & babybump! I never had anything near a bump like that when I was preggers last - BUT I have a feeling this time I might actually start to show earlier on....my belly is already changing shape!

Thanks!!! I knowwww my bump is pretty big for 13 weeks!!! yowzas!!!!

Can't wait to see your bump!


----------



## Storked

jrowenj said:


> What do you ladies think?!?!?!
> 
> View attachment 426791
> 
> 
> View attachment 426793

Brave woman. I can barely walk in heels when I am not pregnant :haha:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hey ladies I promise I will be a better BnBer when things settle down. 
This week was busy with Sam in VBS and us doing house stuff. We put an offer in on another house on Tuesday and they keep calling us saying we need to sign this or that or get prequal through a different bank - even if we do not use them for mort. blah blah blah. Hopefully we will know something soon. 

Jaime your bump is CUTE!

It is hot as crap here. seriously I am about to die.

Lisa got my clomid filled today.... not covered by insurance... guess how much? $7.00!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime - You are one hot momma!


----------



## Jessica28

I don't think I will show for a while since I am a bigger girl! But I can't wait!


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - buying a house is such a pain in the ass! I remember when we bought our house they needed new shit from us EVERY DAMN DAY! They would always say "one more thing" 

Yea for your clomid!!!! Operation Smep on the way!


----------



## Storked

mrsjoannak said:


> Hey ladies I promise I will be a better BnBer when things settle down.
> This week was busy with Sam in VBS and us doing house stuff. We put an offer in on another house on Tuesday and they keep calling us saying we need to sign this or that or get prequal through a different bank - even if we do not use them for mort. blah blah blah. Hopefully we will know something soon.
> 
> Jaime your bump is CUTE!
> 
> It is hot as crap here. seriously I am about to die.
> 
> Lisa got my clomid filled today.... not covered by insurance... guess how much? $7.00!!!!

Yes, hotter than hell. I don't even want to jump in my truck to buy food. My spouse doesn't have to eat, right?


----------



## snowflakes120

Jaime - Diggin' the bump! Looking good girl!!

Bethany - I am sick of the summer already too!! 

Joanna - Awesome! Great deal! Did you get the 50mg? I know when I got the 50mg for that 1st cycle it was like $9. I take 100mg and I pay about $22. I go Monday to the OBGYN for my 4th Clomid cycle. :( Has AF shown yet for you?

May - All of my visits, bloods, U/S and the HSG was all coded as: 256.8 - Oligo Ovulation (even though I don't have OV issues what so ever) and they are covered under that so hopefully your Dr. can do the same for you. As for the SA, I think it depends on the place. I am hoping for hubby to just go to a lab to give his "deposit" (hehe). I have heard of places that you can drop off but you have to do it within 20min of "depositing" and it has to be kept at a certain temp or some will die and you won't get a good estimate. So I hoping he'll just go to a lab so we get the most accurate.... I'll know more on Monday after my appt. ;) I'll pass the info on to you!


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime you look great, although I expected a face on that body for the whole shabang lol but still the bump is adorable.... :)

Idk what anyone else said my baby bump brain is sucky today...I remember the word hot....It is HOTTTT here!! We didn't even get snow this year and it went form fall to summer lol it sucks--and I had to go grocery shopping too(can't recall who said they needed to go lol ) it was terrible but OMG soooo worth a Twice Baked Potato...mmm that was my breakfast/lunch as I didnt eat til almost dinner time because of all my running lol


----------



## threemakefive

Jessica28 said:


> I don't think I will show for a while since I am a bigger girl! But I can't wait!

Me too but it's my fourth pregnancy, third baby so they say it shows sooner...right now I feel bloated and fat hahah and its hard to suck it in hahah


----------



## Storked

Ditto everything said about summer. I miss fall and winter. Come baaaaack


----------



## krystinab

Jamie...too flippin cute!!

I'm hot too!!!! I am feelin nice from hh..going out this weekend my my homey then tomorrow crabs with the girls...Sunday going to chill with my BFF and the kids are coming back af is fue Friday hoping she won't show!! No idea how many dpo I am ....thinking 7 or 4...all I know is cd30 will be the 30th...hope this is my month....soooo ready to be a mommy


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Jaime you look great, although I expected a face on that body for the whole shabang lol but still the bump is adorable.... :)
> 
> Idk what anyone else said my baby bump brain is sucky today...I remember the word hot....It is HOTTTT here!! We didn't even get snow this year and it went form fall to summer lol it sucks--and I had to go grocery shopping too(can't recall who said they needed to go lol ) it was terrible but OMG soooo worth a Twice Baked Potato...mmm that was my breakfast/lunch as I didnt eat til almost dinner time because of all my running lol

No face shot. I didnt have makeup on or hair done!


----------



## mammaspath

the shoes are freaking hot!!!!

mrs j........clomid how exciting

im so tired tonight but i promise i read all your posts!!!
and i got my doppler today........ill be up early to chat tomarrow


----------



## Bride2b

Yay for getting the doppler Amy!!!!!

I wish you girls would stop telling me how hot it is! Its June & supposed to be 'summer' and the temperature is barely reaching 16 degrees! WTF? Its windy and keeps bloddy raining! This needs to change as in FIVE weeks I am getting married and have hired an old VW Beetle cabrioet as our wedding car!!!! It wont have the same effect in the rain!

MrsJ good luck with getting the house....they say its one of the most stressful things you have to do in your life, maybe you will get a surprise BFP as your focus is on something else!


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Jaime - Diggin' the bump! Looking good girl!!
> 
> Bethany - I am sick of the summer already too!!
> 
> Joanna - Awesome! Great deal! Did you get the 50mg? I know when I got the 50mg for that 1st cycle it was like $9. I take 100mg and I pay about $22. I go Monday to the OBGYN for my 4th Clomid cycle. :( Has AF shown yet for you?
> 
> May - All of my visits, bloods, U/S and the HSG was all coded as: 256.8 - Oligo Ovulation (even though I don't have OV issues what so ever) and they are covered under that so hopefully your Dr. can do the same for you. As for the SA, I think it depends on the place. I am hoping for hubby to just go to a lab to give his "deposit" (hehe). I have heard of places that you can drop off but you have to do it within 20min of "depositing" and it has to be kept at a certain temp or some will die and you won't get a good estimate. So I hoping he'll just go to a lab so we get the most accurate.... I'll know more on Monday after my appt. ;) I'll pass the info on to you!

Nope- not yet. I am still a few days away. I don't know if I have a yeast infection or another damn UTI but I am being proactive and took A Diflucan and started antibiotics (that I did not finish from last time :dohh:) and AZO. I have to get better in time to start the clomid BOOM.


----------



## Sunny skies

Jess, I agree with the girls try to stop stressing and enjoy. I know it's easier said than done. 

Jaime, enjoy the wedding, that's a sexy dress...your bump looks great.

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend.


----------



## jrowenj

Girls, I came on here thinking I would have a ton of catching up to do... you ladies were quiet yesterdaY! I suppose that means everyone is having a great weekend!

I had a blast at the wedding last night. The bride's dress was seriously the most beautiful dress I have ever seen!!!! I was dancing up a storm last night. So much fun!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Me, Kevin, my brother and my sis in law


----------



## BeverleyLN

Super quick stop over we are so busy!! just got home to meet MIL with the puppy now getting ready to go out to dinner with friends, tomorrow is talent night for the Miss England Finals and the Finals is Tuesday AND i have a lovely 10 week puppy to keep occupied....

PHEWWWWW 


Jaime you look hot!! 

Katy i am sorry about the news but hopefully you can try the vits and supplements the girls have suggested don't give up hope hun we are ALL praying for you :hugs:

Girls hope this cycle is going well for you all and here's the link for Princess's Pram!!! 

Have everything pictured plus parasol, footmuff and changing bag 

https://www.bebecar.com/bebecar/uk/pushchairs/prive.php?cat=prive-glamour&id=ipop-evolution


----------



## Bride2b

Great choice Bev, it looks lovely! I have no idea where to start when I need to start thinking about these things - I have no clue, its probably easier to get a granny to work the internet than what its going to be for me to figure out all this pram business!

Jaime you look great, glad you had a fab evening. I take it all your sickness etc has stopped? Are you at the 'blooming' stage now?

Where is everyone?x


----------



## snowflakes120

Nice pics Jaime! Did you get your hubby to jump you??!!

So where the fuck is my AF. She is not around what so ever and I have indication that she is even coming soon. I am getting anxious as I went ahead and made my appt for tomorrow at 8:45am thinking she would def be here by then and it's kinda not looking that way. I took my temp this AM and its super high but I'm not going to be plugging it in as I drank a tonnnnnnnn of alcohol last night and know that it's raised from that so I can't even go by my chart.... I need her to come. I doubt I can call the office at 8am and cancel the appt 45 min before I am supposed to go without a penalty. Man, I am stupid to do that. But she has never come so many days after stopping the Progesterone. I am annoyed!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Hey Girls. I am been super busy and sleep deprived this weekend because of the helicopter service. I feel like all I have been doing is chasing that thing around everytime it comes! So much for Summer holidays and being done work for the Summer! And on Monday, since I have a new teaching assignment for the Fall, I have to go and gut out my new classroom! Fun times! I am thinking my holidays will finally start around July 9th. I even have to work on my b-day next saturday but I guess the $200 will make up for that. lol. $800 for chasing after a helicopter for 4 days isn't bad I guess. lol Oh...and guess the charge for the helicopter ride? $4.25! That is it...not even 5 bucks....even less for students...lol

I did manage to save enough energy to go to a friends bachelorette party for an hour last night. I was so bored it was not funny.....and not because I couldn't drink but it was dull...even my sister who was drinking said she was super bored. My friend who is almost 9 mths preggo was there too...complaining about how worried she was that her baby didn't move much all day and if she didn't much in an hour or so she was going to have to go to the hospital....she said it so many times that I just said to her, "you would do something if you were me then." She was like ohh...i wouldn't be able to do it. And complaining about not being able to drink and all that.... It's just annoying when she gets to breeze through her pregnancy and I have to constantly worry through mine.

That is my rant for today....lol.

Gemma - 33 days until you are a married woman! Exciting times! How are you feeling lately? It looks to be that I am changing shape and getting a bump but It might be wishful thinking since I am a bigger woman to begin with. lol

Jaime - Love your pics! Looks like you had an awesome time and i hope Kevin jumped your bones since you looked so smokin' hot!


----------



## jrowenj

layin by the pool. will read posts later and comment!


----------



## Storked

I haven't been sticking to SMEP :blush:
Quit the OPKs- they sucked, quit temping because I haven't been sleeping, and I have been having sex every day.
Oops!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - can you test again? Perhaps you are preggo?

Jaime - hot mama!!!!

Katy - sorry about the news. Don't give up!

Bev - LOVE the pram!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa did af show?? How frustrating!

Bethany- lol did you ovulate yet?

May - boring limbo before sex fest begins... Zzzz

Who else? I feel like I'm missing someone. Did some of the smepers leave??


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Lisa did af show?? How frustrating!
> 
> Bethany- lol did you ovulate yet?
> 
> May - boring limbo before sex fest begins... Zzzz
> 
> Who else? I feel like I'm missing someone. Did some of the smepers leave??

WTH? AF was due 3 days ago. Tested to be sure and 2 BFNs... 

Lisa what is going on with you lady?


----------



## jrowenj

When do ustart clomid? Afte af shows?


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! Glad everyone had a decent weekend.

Jamie you look awesome. I am so jealous 

Lisa WTF is up with AF, could you be preggo? Please update us after your appointment.

Bev the stroller is so cute LOVE IT!

Gemma the VW is such a great idea!! Hopefully it wont rain on your big day...its just cant :)

Jess sorry the party was bad! Nice on all the money you made this week. What grade do you teach?

AFM, nothing...AF is due on Saturday...fingers crossed she wont show. I have no idea how many DPO I am, if I had to guess I'd say between 8 and 10Usually my boobs hurt by now, but nothing this time. Wondering if it was the comid that had them hurting...Anyway had a great weekend with the honey, went to the casino and out to dinner. Back to the daily grind....


----------



## Jessica28

I am actually trained to teach grades 7 -12 but my since my teaching assignment has changed, I will be teaching grades kindergarten - grade 9. A big of a change but at least that means I won't have to leave my honey behind for a year!

Very close to the point when my last pregnancy failed and I am getting really nervous. I really wish my bbs would start to hurt or I would feel sick....


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> When do ustart clomid? Afte af shows?

Yeah I have to wait until cd5

Write this down - first time ever I am mad I haven't started.


----------



## snowflakes120

CD1 for me. I awoke to a wicked witch. I actually had cramps. I never get cramps EVER! And she's heavy. I never get heavy. 

Appt went well. He was disappointed that I wasn't PG and even said sorry. It pulled at my heart strings. Said my goodbye to him as he's retiring and wished him well. He told me to send him a card when I become PG. He also gave me a recommendation on which OBGYN to switch to in his practice for when I get PG. He agreed that it was time after this 4th round of Clomid to go the RE/FS so I felt good about that... Also, got the info for the SA - Hubby will be going in on Thursday. Now that I got the info and appt - I am quite scared that when we get the results they will be bad and then we will both have issues that we have to contend to. I'm really nervous and scared to be honest.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa im sorry youre nervous and scared. I hope you get good news xoxo


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, I am sure you will be just fine! I think your period was extra heavy becasue you dropped two eggs :) thats my medical opinion. I just know you will get your twins soon!!

Jess, I love kids and everything but I couldnt imagine being preggo and dealing with 5 yr olds. LOL good luck!

Im just started getting cramps, but its wayy to early for AF. Hope this is a good sign...


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> CD1 for me. I awoke to a wicked witch. I actually had cramps. I never get cramps EVER! And she's heavy. I never get heavy.
> 
> Appt went well. He was disappointed that I wasn't PG and even said sorry. It pulled at my heart strings. Said my goodbye to him as he's retiring and wished him well. He told me to send him a card when I become PG. He also gave me a recommendation on which OBGYN to switch to in his practice for when I get PG. He agreed that it was time after this 4th round of Clomid to go the RE/FS so I felt good about that... Also, got the info for the SA - Hubby will be going in on Thursday. Now that I got the info and appt - I am quite scared that when we get the results they will be bad and then we will both have issues that we have to contend to. I'm really nervous and scared to be honest.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know what you mean. I am scared it will come to that too. :(


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa I wish you luck that you get to the bottom of this - I hope his SA comes back good. Does he takes vits for men? I cant remember? It has to be your time soon!!

MrsJ whats going on with you??? Do you know you def O'd? WTF?

Storked - sorry I keep forgetting your name!! I dont think many of us ended up sticking too well to smep, a few months in it seemed like any sex was a mission so getting it on non smep days was a bonus, for many of us our OHs were pains in the arse when trying to get him to dtd on the right days!!!!

Krystina - good luck for the weekend! I love the fact you are chilled.....this is my advice to everyone as it seems to have good results! I hope this is it for you!

May how you holding up?

Jess - I am sure everything will be fine, maybe symptoms are different this time round as you have a different flavour bean in there - it does happen. I hope your milestone comes and goes without too much stressing. I am sure you will be fine.These early weeks are full of anticipation as I think we are fully aware that the chances of mc are much higher. Lets get the heck out of the first trimester!!!!!

AFM - I feel like crap! nauseous & I have a cold! I feel very sorry for myself and cant wait for this week to be over. Its my last full week of teaching and then I have next week which is a bit of teaching here n there, with a bit of time off before the holidays start. I can not wait for the holidays so I can take things at my own leisure and if I want to feel like crap I can do so without having to pretend I am ok!!!! Its so hard pretending you dont feel like crap 24-7!


----------



## krystinab

Ok I know this is TMI but I am gett soem serious cramps and I've used the bathroom 3 times in 2 hours...WTF? A lot of people are getting a stomach bug, I hope I dont get that shit...


----------



## Storked

Bride2b, I can't remember names either! And yes, sex doesn't feel fun on SMEP. So planned.
Snowflafes, :hugs: and prayers
jrowenj, no idea if I have ovulated. Don't think I have though- I did temp this morning and it was pretty much the same as it was so I don't know :?


----------



## Bride2b

krystinab said:


> Ok I know this is TMI but I am gett soem serious cramps and I've used the bathroom 3 times in 2 hours...WTF? A lot of people are getting a stomach bug, I hope I dont get that shit...

Dont worry about tmi....do you mean a number 1 or a number 2?

I must say I go up to 3 times a day (number 2) at the moment.... weird!


----------



## krystinab

Bride2b said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Ok I know this is TMI but I am gett soem serious cramps and I've used the bathroom 3 times in 2 hours...WTF? A lot of people are getting a stomach bug, I hope I dont get that shit...
> 
> Dont worry about tmi....do you mean a number 1 or a number 2?
> 
> I must say I go up to 3 times a day (number 2) at the moment.... weird!Click to expand...

number 2...Im embarrassed....LOL All I had for dinner was jalepeno chips and oreos...


----------



## krystinab

so...since you ladies are too busy for me today I've been on scountdowntopregnancy.com answerign questions...I must say these broads are dumb as hell...they ask Am I pregnant and then rant a bunch of symptoms...I am like...TAKE A FUCKING TEST!!! I mean no one can tell you that youre pregnant becasue your back hurts and your boobs are swollen....ugh they make me fuckign sick!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> so...since you ladies are too busy for me today I've been on scountdowntopregnancy.com answerign questions...I must say these broads are dumb as hell...they ask Am I pregnant and then rant a bunch of symptoms...I am like...TAKE A FUCKING TEST!!! I mean no one can tell you that youre pregnant becasue your back hurts and your boobs are swollen....ugh they make me fuckign sick!

hahahahahaha!!!!! Some of their symptoms are soooo weird and unrelated too! I mean, I know we all get crazy during the TWW and symptom spot like crazy women... but I have read some WEIRD symptoms.. one girl asked if she was pregnant because she had more ear wax than usual... ahahahaha:dohh:


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> so...since you ladies are too busy for me today I've been on scountdowntopregnancy.com answerign questions...I must say these broads are dumb as hell...they ask Am I pregnant and then rant a bunch of symptoms...I am like...TAKE A FUCKING TEST!!! I mean no one can tell you that youre pregnant becasue your back hurts and your boobs are swollen....ugh they make me fuckign sick!
> 
> hahahahahaha!!!!! Some of their symptoms are soooo weird and unrelated too! I mean, I know we all get crazy during the TWW and symptom spot like crazy women... but I have read some WEIRD symptoms.. one girl asked if she was pregnant because she had more ear wax than usual... ahahahaha:dohh:Click to expand...

No STUPID you should clean your fuckign ears..LMBAO!! I cant take it! 

On another note your baby is a peach....ummmmmmmm....I <3 peaches....


----------



## jrowenj

And im such a bitch i alway wanna say bitchy things


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> And im such a bitch i alway wanna say bitchy things

me too! sometimes I am bitchy. Like this 16 yr old girl was saying she didnt want a baby but she thinks she pregnant...I told her little genius ass to use condoms....WTF???


----------



## jrowenj

Hahahahaha


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. I have some catching to do!! Just wanna say hi. Have been stuck in the fifty shades books all day every day lately so not been about much. On a lighter note I got an email from the harley street Londons Women Clinic about egg sharing. Upon looking at their site we can do 1 ivf cycle for £1500 that includes icsi. I'm so happy. Will book our initial assessment in the next few weeks.


----------



## mrsjoannak

1- You 2 are cracking me up.

2-Now I do not want to ask the question I was about to ask...:blush:

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

No really so AF is still not here. I have tested like 150 times not really that many times but seriously I did buy tests in bulk from Amazon and so ya know.

They are all negative. 

For the past 3 cycles my boobs have been sore and heavy but mainly on the sides and noticeable when I take off my bra. My boobs hurt all the time right now and it is not the sides it is the nipple. My son laid his head on my chest and it hurt so bad I made him move. 

Since I am already 3 days late and still getting BFN am I getting my hopes up for nothing? I do not know when I O... or do I? Ok I looked at the calendar and I think I O (if I did) around june 13-14.

What do you think?


----------



## krystinab

MsJ you are our TTC sis, so those rude comments dont apply to anything asked on this thread ;)

It sounds you didnt O when you thought you did. If I were you I'd test again in a few days if AF doesnt show.


----------



## Sunny skies

Hey ladies, sounds like everyone is keeping busy and having fun on the weekends. Was doing gardening all of yesterday as we've been doing our front and backyard... Can't wait to throw some parties this summer. Hopefully I'll need to be drinking some virgin cocktails though.

Jamie, you looked amazing.

Lisa, I was hoping you were pregnant... Sorry the witch came with a vengeance.

Krystina, did you win at the casino? Are you testing Sat?

Bethany, I haven't been using OPK's either, my Beddings been good, but I know what you mean about the stress. 

Gemma, Hope the relaxed approach works fore like it did for you.

Beverly, love the stroller.

Joanna, Sounds like your still in it...fingers crossed.

Katy, great news, hope it works out with the clinic.

AF due this Friday, trying to stay calm and not symptom spot like a crazy 16 yr old ...LOL but I've been waking up to pee every night. Hope that's a good sign.


----------



## Sunny skies

Jessica, I'm jealous of you getting the summer off. I'm sure you'll pass the 7.5 week mark and get the news your hoping for.

Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## Storked

krystinab said:


> so...since you ladies are too busy for me today I've been on scountdowntopregnancy.com answerign questions...I must say these broads are dumb as hell...they ask Am I pregnant and then rant a bunch of symptoms...I am like...TAKE A FUCKING TEST!!! I mean no one can tell you that youre pregnant becasue your back hurts and your boobs are swollen....ugh they make me fuckign sick!

That and the fact that most early pregnancy symptoms are the same as the symptoms you get before AF. Only the end result is your going to keep the bloat or not :haha:

Joanna, I'd test again later too!

Sunny skies, fingers crossed for you! :flower:


----------



## mrsjoannak

Still no AF. Naturally waiting for her so I can start clomid and now I get the closest *possible* maybe symptoms yet. Go figure. 
Boobs still hurt.

And we got our house!!!! We sign on Wednesday inspections on Friday.


----------



## jrowenj

Sunny skies said:


> AF due this Friday, trying to stay calm and not symptom spot like a crazy 16 yr old ...LOL but I've been waking up to pee every night. Hope that's a good sign.

FX for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will you test before or are you good with waiting??


----------



## jrowenj

mrsjoannak said:


> Still no AF. Naturally waiting for her so I can start clomid and now I get the closest *possible* maybe symptoms yet. Go figure.
> Boobs still hurt.
> 
> And we got our house!!!! We sign on Wednesday inspections on Friday.

Joanna, what a pretty house!!!!!!! I am so excited for you!!!! Do you have an estimated closing date?!?!

You know what they say... new house new baby!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. I have some catching to do!! Just wanna say hi. Have been stuck in the fifty shades books all day every day lately so not been about much. On a lighter note I got an email from the harley street Londons Women Clinic about egg sharing. Upon looking at their site we can do 1 ivf cycle for £1500 that includes icsi. I'm so happy. Will book our initial assessment in the next few weeks.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## krystinab

Good morning lovely ladies of SMEP :)

JoAnna congrats on the house, thats wonderful!!

Sunny we are due on the same date....I am so damn anxious! When are you testing??? And NO! I didnt win one red cent :/

AFM, my cramping stopped. Really hoping it was implantation but not trying to get my hopes up too high, I've been hoping for the last 13 months :( Today I was looking for this presentation I gave back in 2010 and when I found it, I saw that I was doodling my babys name all over it....it made me sad but I didnt cry. Which is a huge step for me :) As usual I am ready for the weekend and its only Tuesday...LOL


----------



## jf1414

krystinab said:


> Good morning lovely ladies of SMEP :)
> 
> JoAnna congrats on the house, thats wonderful!!
> 
> Sunny we are due on the same date....I am so damn anxious! When are you testing??? And NO! I didnt win one red cent :/
> 
> AFM, my cramping stopped. Really hoping it was implantation but not trying to get my hopes up too high, I've been hoping for the last 13 months :( Today I was looking for this presentation I gave back in 2010 and when I found it, I saw that I was doodling my babys name all over it....it made me sad but I didnt cry. Which is a huge step for me :) As usual I am ready for the weekend and its only Tuesday...LOL

Krystina I had cramping too that felt exactly like AF. When are you due for AF again?? 

FXed for all those in the TWW!!! 

P.S My 8 Week appt is FINALLY TOMORROW! Praying for all good news!


----------



## Bride2b

Good luck tomorrow JF!

Katy thats great news - lets hope its first time lucky for you and this works! Not a bad price either! I thought it was alot more, but I guess thats the first cycle & goes up?

Krystina & Sunny - testing at the same time, I think we need some more BFPs!!!

MrsJ - I love the house, its gorgeous, I'd LOVE a house like that. Maybe its the start of a new chapter for you. Now the boob thing is weird - I'd love to say that sore boobs like that must be preggo boobs! I hope af stays away, especially after the scare in the month. So give it a day or so and test again - or just test everyday!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

JF- AF is due on Saturday. Really trying not to test til shes 4 days late....I only have one HPT....so at a minimum I will test Sunday morning...I am sure your appt will go great!!

Sunny when are you testing?? I hope we both get those BFPs!!!


----------



## jf1414

Thanks!

I am praying for a BFP for you both! You deserve it!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Woop Woop AF will be here tomorrow!!! Started light spotting today so hopefully tomorrow will be CD1... Clomid baby here I come!


----------



## krystinab

mrsjoannak said:


> Woop Woop AF will be here tomorrow!!! Started light spotting today so hopefully tomorrow will be CD1... Clomid baby here I come!

Alright MrsJ....get it girl!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaahhhh joanna


----------



## Sunny skies

jrowenj said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> AF due this Friday, trying to stay calm and not symptom spot like a crazy 16 yr old ...LOL but I've been waking up to pee every night. Hope that's a good sign.
> 
> FX for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will you test before or are you good with waiting??Click to expand...

I was planning to wait but I guess the weight is over. AF is early... Started spotting and crampy today. WTF... 2 days early.


----------



## jrowenj

Noooooooooooo


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> JF- AF is due on Saturday. Really trying not to test til shes 4 days late....I only have one HPT....so at a minimum I will test Sunday morning...I am sure your appt will go great!!
> 
> Sunny when are you testing?? I hope we both get those BFPs!!!

Looks like I'm out but fingers crossed for you, you've been waiting long enough.


----------



## Sunny skies

mrsjoannak said:


> Still no AF. Naturally waiting for her so I can start clomid and now I get the closest *possible* maybe symptoms yet. Go figure.
> Boobs still hurt.
> 
> And we got our house!!!! We sign on Wednesday inspections on Friday.

Congratulations on the house and starting clomid. Hope July is your month.


----------



## krystinab

Sewed sunny I'm sorry to hear that....damn af...I hate that biotch


----------



## threemakefive

It's ok girls... I have a good feeling abt July :) come on bfps!!!


----------



## jrowenj

c'mon dry spell be over! We need some BFP's for my favorite girls!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

I agree!!

Sorry sunny about AF, but just think next month could be your month!!! Thats the way you got to think of it - positive mental attitude!!

Joanna - woop woop for af and you can start clomid!!!!!!

I dont think I have ever sneezed soooooooooo much in my god damn life! This cold is pissing me off! I'm off work today as I feel like shite! Plus I think its best not to spread my germs about work! I literally sneeze about 8 times in a row every hour!


----------



## snowflakes120

Not much going on here. Been super busy. Saturday had lots of fun with friends - us girls just decided to wear some wigs out to the bar. Did a yoga class in the AM. Spent Sunday on the Lake on the jetski and the boat so that was nice. Hubby's aunt flies in tomorrow and will be spending the weekend with us. Supposed to be like 100 - gonna be HOT!! 

Just trying to not think about TTC. Start my Clomid again soon (I'm doing CD5-CD9 this month instead of CD3-CD7 like I have been doing). Hubby's SA is July 5th. Got our vaca over fertile time next week so I am excited about that.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Woke up to NO AF. Dammit. It is gonna be another one of those spot for a week and then Finally start cycles. Now I need to call the doc and ask her when she wants me to start my clomid on the 5th day of spotting or what?

On another note I thought my business would come to an end and then I realized that If inspections go well we are set to close July 31... that means I have a month to pack!

HOLY SHIT! Do you have any idea how much shit we have? Why did I not plan that better? Let the packing begin.


----------



## snowflakes120

Joanna - I would start the 5th day after you have a day of full flow. Just a note: Take the Clomid at night before bed. I think it has helped me in that I haven't had a single side effect that all these girls talk about bc I prolly just sleep through it. ;)


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Joanna - I would start the 5th day after you have a day of full flow. Just a note: Take the Clomid at night before bed. I think it has helped me in that I haven't had a single side effect that all these girls talk about bc I prolly just sleep through it. ;)

So you take it day4 for before you go to bed? Or day 5 before you go to bed?
I am really worried about the side effects and so is Stephen... I am very sensitive to hormone changes I get headaches, fatigue, and "moody" is an understatement.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!

JoAnna, I agree you should take it before bed on CD5. Good luck girlie. WTH is going on with this cycle...hopefully AF comes today.

Lisa, what round is this for you 3 or 4? I hope you get that BFP this cycle so you dont have to go see an RE.

AFM, dont count me out yet...I may get us a June BFP...IF I test Saturday instead of Sunday...LOL Really hoping it will happen..


----------



## snowflakes120

Full flow (day you need to use a tampon or pad) is considered CD1, CD2, CD3, CD4, CD5-take Clomid this night before bed. So as an example: Let's say you got your 1st day of AF (not spotting) tomorrow on Thursday that would be CD1, Fri - CD2, Sat - CD3, Sun - CD4 & Mon - CD5 - you would start Clomid this Mon. night. Yea, I am quite moody to begin with - kinda always have been. So I have to admit I have become more moody/irritable. I also have gained some weight which I'm not too happy about. I'm not sure though if it is from the Clomid or the Progesterone or both. Anyways I have always been quite thin - always on the low side of normal BMI for my height. Well, now my clothes aren't fitting all that great. I feel puffy. And with all the costs of my medical bills and everything else I can't exactly go out and buy a new wardrobe so I def need to start working out more so I can stay in my current clothes. How annoying.


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - I am in Cycle #4 of Clomid. I plan to test on July 21 - my RE appt is July 23rd so I am really hoping to be able to cancel it with a BFP.


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Krystina - I am in Cycle #4 of Clomid. I plan to test on July 21 - my RE appt is July 23rd so I am really hoping to be able to cancel it with a BFP.

I hope you get that BFP too! Are you taking the chill approach or are you temping and using OPK's?


----------



## snowflakes120

Eh. Trying to chill and keep TTC off my mind. I have good days like the past few but today it's heavy on my mind. So eh. I am still debating on wheather to even use OPK's this cycle. But most likely will end up using them. I pretty much have to temp - I really don't have a choice as I need to know when exactly when I OV to start the Progesterone supplements and go for my Progesterone bloodwork. And I feel it would pretty useless going to a RE without my most recent chart I feel...


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Eh. Trying to chill and keep TTC off my mind. I have good days like the past few but today it's heavy on my mind. So eh. I am still debating on wheather to even use OPK's this cycle. But most likely will end up using them. I pretty much have to temp - I really don't have a choice as I need to know when exactly when I OV to start the Progesterone supplements and go for my Progesterone bloodwork. And I feel it would pretty useless going to a RE without my most recent chart I feel...

Yea thats a good point. I know for me the temping causes the most stress but you want to make sure you have as much informaion as possible IF you have to go see an RE...I feel you with having TTC on your mind. I feel like I am good up to O then I go fucking nuts....


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Ladies! Sounds very busy here! Congrats on the house Joanna!!

Miss Lola puppy has gone home so I have time to check in and my lovely sister in law made the top 5 out of 60 girls in the Miss England comp!!! She was amazing! They've begged her to come back next year but she's not going to, she was just a little young to get the crown she's just 17 then my mother in law won the raffle prize a trip to Mauritius!! So very exciting!!


----------



## krystinab

Bev thats awesome....

AFM, I FEEL LIKE SHIT. Left work early yesterday becasue I had a horrible headache...in today but still feeing bad...I usually dont symptom spot but I wonder....


----------



## jf1414

Sorry to hear you dont feel good... FXed that its for a good reason!!


----------



## Bride2b

I hope you feel crap for a reason!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FX!!!!!

Its all so very quiet!

Bev it sounds like you have been having loads of fun!!


----------



## krystinab

I know! Its been so quiet in here the last couple days. I figure everyone is waiting to O...or pregnant...LOL.

I am pretty sure I am not pregnant, I decided to check my cervix and when I did I started feeling crampy...that usually happens when AF is on her way...booooo I kinda wish I knew which dpo I was...


----------



## jrowenj

I wish u would test!!!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> I wish u would test!!!

your baby is a lemon! when are you going for your gender scan??? 

You know I am not testing...I just bought a living social deal for poll dancing lessons...LOL cause I know Im not preggo!


----------



## jrowenj

Not for 5 weeks im pissed


----------



## jf1414

Poll dancing lol thats great.

I need to preoccupy myself with something fun. I need a vacation i think. Been having such a rough time with my Mom's 1 year anniversary coming up that shes passed away. I cannot believe almost a whole year has passed by without her here. My parents anniversary would have been this weekend on the 1st and her birthday is on the 6th. All i want to do is spend those days on the beach, because thats what she loved, but I have weddings on both of those days. After seeing the baby yesterday its made it worse because I want so bad for her to be here for it. I brought her picture with me so I could feel like she was there. I am just a big blubbering baby everytime i think or talk about it. 

Sorry for the vent I just got off the phone with my Dad and its gotten me all emotional.


----------



## jrowenj

Awww JF, so sorry you're having a hard time :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Bless your heart JF, you have every right to feel emotional, thats loads of special dates all at once. Its such a shame you dont have you mum around but I'm sure wherever she is she is watching over you and your little raspberry and will be proud. xxxx


----------



## Bride2b

Well I've had an eventful day, which has involved me getting really fucked off!:brat:
So I am feeling rough still and wanted to see my doctor to see what they could give me as over the counter stuff is a no go! The doctor was more concerned that nothing has been started off yet with regards to care in this pregnancy. So phoned the EPU and requested an early scan due to possible cervical incompetance last time, they refused, so she sent me to the hospital with a scan request stating I needed a TVUS due to possible incompetant cervix at 19 weeks in order to get a baseline measurement. They again refused! They were quite mean and just said yes I know that a miscarriage at any stage isnt very nice but its doesnt mean you get an early scan. I tried to explain its not just reassurance but to make a potential medical diagnosis and potentially save the life of this baby. The receptionist was just horrid. They have even refused a scan sent in by my midwife for an early scan a few weeks ago. 
So I phone the doctor back, she says to phone canterbury for a private scan. So I phone canterbury - they dont do them, but asked me the problem, so I tell her and they were horrified, so they have offered me a scan next Thursday at 9.30 am.

Anyway....the phone just rung its my midwife asking me whats happened as she just spoke to the doctor. She is phoning the hospital to get them to give me an early scan (I just need to take the paperwork back up there) she is going to call me back to let me know.

Ok so at the worst I have a scan on Thursday & I got angry at a stupid bitch for patronising me over having had a miscarriage - I take it she hasnt had to go through that!!!!! I just hold the midwife they were horrible to me too!


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - what a bunch of assholes!!!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

JF, I am sorry for your pain...are both the weddings evening weddings? Do you live near a beach? If so, maybe you and hubby can go real early in the morning and watch the sunrise. :hugs:

Gemma, that is some bullshit! You'd think that they would want to help some one out thats in your situation...where do you live again?

AFM, nothing....still waiting on AF...shes due tomorrow...hoping she doesnt come but pretty sure she will. :(


----------



## Bride2b

I live in the South East of England!!! Its bullshit!

My midwife phoned back and basically said the sonographer wont scan for cervical length before 12 weeks as before this it wont show incompetance. I explained to the midwife I know this as the reason I am concerned is the research suggests a baseline measurement at 9, then the 12 week scan, and then at 2 week intervals, so they can monitor change. A one off scan is useless - it wont show change. IC usually rears its ugly head between 16-24 weeks, as this is when the baby & waters gets heavy, after 24 weeks usually the baby is big enough to cover the size of the cervix so it doesnt put as much pressure on. Anyway she said to go to canterbury for reassurance anyway! I didnt even go to the doctors for this reason this morning she suggested I get an early scan - which I obviously wasnt going to turn down!! Its just the attitude of some people, I am just another face of miscarriage to them, not a human with feelings whose miscarriage meant giving birth and having a funeral - something that I dont plan on repeating if I can avoid it. So I am now ranting - my hospital scan department are crap!!!!

On a brighter note, I'm off to get my eye lashes extended ready for my friends hen weekend! I feel like death but think I'm going to give it a go and get on the train tomorrow!!! I have a 10" penis water pistol and flashing bride garter - the height of tackiness!!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Krystina - no news is good news ;-)


----------



## krystinab

Jamie, you have to be 16 weeks to get a scan? Ugh..I want to know now!

Gemma, the medical industry as a whole is some bs...My cousin had a still born birth a few years back. She fell pregnant again 3 months later and her doctor saw and scanned her every week though her pregnancy. She had a blodd clotting disorder but her doc was so on point. BUT she had to pay all this crazy money to be supervised...anyway I 
am sure your lil bean is fine. 

Yea I guess no news is good news...we shall see...


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!!!
i think ive finally recovered from vegas.........ugh it was kind of a chore.

so ms is coming and going now.........yay.....

jf - i can't imagine what that's like my heart goes out to you

krystina - you know im your biggest cheerleader.......TEST!

jrowe - are you feeling baby move yet????

i can't wait for it!


----------



## threemakefive

Bride, its good you have dr and midwife pulling for ya! Sometimes hospitals are the worst, I curse at all the ones here when they piss me off hahah... but my dr is amazing, he is so compationate to every situation, but hospitals are lame lol 

Amy glad your well

JF that is tough, hope its getting a little easier as the day goes on...


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Just wanted to drop by and say hi to all my girls! I am bored out of my mind waiting for O. In the meantime, I have been trying to chill out. I haven't used my CBFM and didn't even start OPKs yet. I have been focusing on finishing up Insanity. This second month is kicking my ass!!! The weather has been so nice (hot) and I am just enjoying being outside. Looks like everyone is enjoying the summer as well. I have been lurking and it's been so quiet here. I love the summer months and I hope it'll distract me enough from TTC that I'll get a BFP without even trying. On that note, have a nice weekend everyone!!! It's going to be a scorcher!


----------



## Storked

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Just wanted to drop by and say hi to all my girls! I am bored out of my mind waiting for O. In the meantime, I have been trying to chill out. I haven't used my CBFM and didn't even start OPKs yet. I have been focusing on finishing up Insanity. This second month is kicking my ass!!! The weather has been so nice (hot) and I am just enjoying being outside. Looks like everyone is enjoying the summer as well. I have been lurking and it's been so quiet here. I love the summer months and I hope it'll distract me enough from TTC that I'll get a BFP without even trying. On that note, have a nice weekend everyone!!! It's going to be a scorcher!

That is the way to go. It is so freeing to not obsess over this baby making business! The only thing my OPKs were good for as for satisfying my pee-urge. 
Stay cool :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

ooooo beth, are you gonna test soon?!


----------



## jrowenj

holy fucking HOT. its 102 outside... and i hate my husband today because he made me buy a car with black interior 2 years ago and I was DYING in the car today!!! Our house has sooo much shade though, so when I got home and the Air Conditioning wasn't on, but the house was only 74! Hollaa!!! 

Who is going to see Magic Mike this weekend?? I bet Amy and Krystina are! hahahaha!

I haven't felt the little peanut move... I thought I felt a flutter the other day, but who knows!

I am going to my parent's pool tomorrow and my niece's bday party tmrw night. I may try and go garage sale"ing" tomorrow morning for some baby buys!

Sunday, going to this really cool bar that is outside on the beach with a bunch of friends. Virgin Margaritas for moi!!!!


----------



## Storked

jrowenj said:


> ooooo beth, are you gonna test soon?!

I sense that you want to encourage my obsessive butt :haha:
I am going to hold off as long as humanly possible :happydance:


----------



## Storked

jrowenj said:


> holy fucking HOT. its 102 outside... and i hate my husband today because he made me buy a car with black interior 2 years ago and I was DYING in the car today!!! Our house has sooo much shade though, so when I got home and the Air Conditioning wasn't on, but the house was only 74! Hollaa!!!
> 
> Who is going to see Magic Mike this weekend?? I bet Amy and Krystina are! hahahaha!
> 
> I haven't felt the little peanut move... I thought I felt a flutter the other day, but who knows!
> 
> I am going to my parent's pool tomorrow and my niece's bday party tmrw night. I may try and go garage sale"ing" tomorrow morning for some baby buys!
> 
> Sunday, going to this really cool bar that is outside on the beach with a bunch of friends. Virgin Margaritas for moi!!!!

The heat is why I never go outside and try to buy groceries in the morning LOL
I want to see Magic Mike but may wait until it is out for rent. I am seeing Brave tonight :haha:
Hope you get lots of amazing stuff garage sale(ing)!


----------



## Storked

My lazy butt is just now getting around to thank you cards...I have only been married for 4 months. Gah.


----------



## jrowenj

Trust me, if i didn't have to work today I would have stayed in. Yesterday, I didn't leave my house once!

Umm... it took me 8 months to do my thank you cards hahahaha! My in laws were NOT happy! WHOOPS!


----------



## Storked

jrowenj said:


> Trust me, if i didn't have to work today I would have stayed in. Yesterday, I didn't leave my house once!
> 
> Umm... it took me 8 months to do my thank you cards hahahaha! My in laws were NOT happy! WHOOPS!

Mine probably won't be either- they are getting theirs last :haha:
Hope your work has an AC! When I was a secretary my boss would wait forever to turn on some air :wacko:


----------



## jrowenj

we do have AC thank God! Just got home and am sitting in front of the fan. My husband wants me to make tacos for dinner, but the last thing I wanna do is stand in front of a steaming hot frying pan!!! Maybe he will take pity on me and make the tacos for me!


----------



## Storked

jrowenj said:


> we do have AC thank God! Just got home and am sitting in front of the fan. My husband wants me to make tacos for dinner, but the last thing I wanna do is stand in front of a steaming hot frying pan!!! Maybe he will take pity on me and make the tacos for me!

YIKES! Yeah hot and meaty...does meat bother you during your pregnancy? :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

nope, but i can pretend it does so that he will cook hahahaha!


----------



## Storked

jrowenj said:


> nope, but i can pretend it does so that he will cook hahahaha!

Manipulation is my favorite :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

or I can just whine... he HATES whining so much that he will just say FIIINEEE JUST SHUT UP!!


----------



## Storked

jrowenj said:


> or I can just whine... he HATES whining so much that he will just say FIIINEEE JUST SHUT UP!!

Manipulation is better. Let him think it was his idea :winkwink:


----------



## krystinab

Ummmmm tacos


----------



## jrowenj

I knowww. I really wanted avocado with them but they werent ripe enough! Booooo


----------



## Jessica28

Hey Ladies... Haven't been very active on this thread the past few days but I have been lurking and keeping up with everyones news! My Summer holidays haven't really started yet...this helicopter service (while good money) is starting to get old now not to mention annoying for both OH and I. The last 2 days, we haven't been able to get people back and forth because of fog/rain issues so our phone has been ringing non-stop. So tomorrow OH goes back to his regular job and I get to chase around the helicopter yet again...what a way to spend my birthday :( Sucks to be me. lol

I was supposed to go to an appointment today with my family Doctor but he was in a court case and wasn't sure if he would be back on time and due to the weather I canceled...going to schedule it for Thursday now. Still no morning sickness/sore boobs or any other noticable signs for me....just really, really, really tired and a tiny bit queasy at times. 

Hope everyone's having a fabulous weekend!


----------



## krystinab

Damn Jamie now I want guac!! 

Jess where the hell do u live again? What day is ur bday?


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> holy fucking HOT. its 102 outside... and i hate my husband today because he made me buy a car with black interior 2 years ago and I was DYING in the car today!!! Our house has sooo much shade though, so when I got home and the Air Conditioning wasn't on, but the house was only 74! Hollaa!!!
> 
> Who is going to see Magic Mike this weekend?? I bet Amy and Krystina are! hahahaha!
> 
> I haven't felt the little peanut move... I thought I felt a flutter the other day, but who knows!
> 
> I am going to my parent's pool tomorrow and my niece's bday party tmrw night. I may try and go garage sale"ing" tomorrow morning for some baby buys!
> 
> Sunday, going to this really cool bar that is outside on the beach with a bunch of friends. Virgin Margaritas for moi!!!!

uh i actually just made a date day with my girlfriend for magic mike......bahahaha......


----------



## mammaspath

Jessica28 said:


> Hey Ladies... Haven't been very active on this thread the past few days but I have been lurking and keeping up with everyones news! My Summer holidays haven't really started yet...this helicopter service (while good money) is starting to get old now not to mention annoying for both OH and I. The last 2 days, we haven't been able to get people back and forth because of fog/rain issues so our phone has been ringing non-stop. So tomorrow OH goes back to his regular job and I get to chase around the helicopter yet again...what a way to spend my birthday :( Sucks to be me. lol
> 
> I was supposed to go to an appointment today with my family Doctor but he was in a court case and wasn't sure if he would be back on time and due to the weather I canceled...going to schedule it for Thursday now. Still no morning sickness/sore boobs or any other noticable signs for me....just really, really, really tired and a tiny bit queasy at times.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a fabulous weekend!

jess, 

were you really sick with your last pregnancy?


----------



## Jessica28

mammaspath said:


> Jessica28 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies... Haven't been very active on this thread the past few days but I have been lurking and keeping up with everyones news! My Summer holidays haven't really started yet...this helicopter service (while good money) is starting to get old now not to mention annoying for both OH and I. The last 2 days, we haven't been able to get people back and forth because of fog/rain issues so our phone has been ringing non-stop. So tomorrow OH goes back to his regular job and I get to chase around the helicopter yet again...what a way to spend my birthday :( Sucks to be me. lol
> 
> I was supposed to go to an appointment today with my family Doctor but he was in a court case and wasn't sure if he would be back on time and due to the weather I canceled...going to schedule it for Thursday now. Still no morning sickness/sore boobs or any other noticable signs for me....just really, really, really tired and a tiny bit queasy at times.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a fabulous weekend!
> 
> jess,
> 
> were you really sick with your last pregnancy?Click to expand...

Amy - I wasn't sick at all with my last pregnancy...I didn't feel anything....absolutely nothing so I do feel a little better this time but still uneasy.

Krystina - I live in the boonies.... Newfoundland, Canada in a small, remote community. And my Birthday is tomorrow!


----------



## Bride2b

Well ladies I didnt make it on my friends hen weekend, this stupid cold/cough thing is getting me down, plus at night my nausea is unbarable. I would have gone if it wasnt for this cold but its knocked me for six. I've just had a text message from my best friend asking how I am feeling & if I am pregnant!!!! Damn cold looks like its made people suspicious! I lied and said 'no' but feel like an old woman with this cold! I hate lying but all the same want to keep this a secret for at least another 4 weeks - thats my wedding day! 4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy birthday Jess - hope you got through your milestone ok, was thinking of you xx

Krystina - any advancements?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Happy birthday, Jess!


----------



## jrowenj

Awwww gemma that sucks!

Happy bday, jess. 

Someone should test as a bday present for jess. Ahem *krystina


----------



## Jessica28

hahah...yes someone might get lucky and get a nice BFP on my bday!

I passed my milestone but last time it was weeks before I started bleeding but I always had a bad back....no back back this time which I hope is a good sign.

And my cousin and his g/f just had a baby girl this morning too! A nice bday surprise!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Happy Birthday Jess!!!

Girls talk about attack of the heartburn!!! I am DYING!!!!! Spent most of lastnight tossing and turning with the stupid heartburn.... Was supposed to be having friends over but they we on our friends dune buggy and one flipped it and has done himself some damage! No broken bones but his arm is very, very sore so looks like DH and I will take a trip to the new Wagamamas and watch a movie.... He bought me back The woman in black yesterday so we might just scare ourselves silly lol


----------



## Storked

I had a complete emotional breakdown last night. What the hell.


----------



## jrowenj

Awww why??


----------



## Storked

jrowenj said:


> Awww why??

:wacko: maybe I was just upset at seeing my pregnant niece who kept putting my hands on her belly


----------



## jrowenj

Ughhh yeah. That's the worst. Are u feeling better?


----------



## Storked

I am. Better and confused. I just got the faintest of a second line on an OPK. What the what?


----------



## Bride2b

Aw sorry stalked people dont realise they are being insensitive but things like that hurt!

Wheres Krystina?

Bev - I want to know if you watched Woman in Black? Its so scary!! I screamed in the cinema! I've seen the stage show too and was scared out of my mind!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

OMG it is so scary!!!!!!!! Have to admit spent a lot of time with my hands over my eyes lol


----------



## jrowenj

Storked said:


> I am. Better and confused. I just got the faintest of a second line on an OPK. What the what?

don't get your hopes up from the OPK. SOmetimes you can get faint lines before AF.


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina, Did AF SHOW?!?!?!


----------



## jf1414

Thanks for the kind words the other day ladies xoxo you girls are the best

Jamie I have such an aversion to ground beef and chicken right now!! 

Happy Birthday Jess!

Gemma sorry you are feeling so crappy, cant wait until you can finally announce your news! 

Hoping Krystina is getting her BFP right now along with Storked! Sorry you had a emotional breakdown girl. Your BFP is coming soon!!


----------



## Bride2b

Storked I am so out of touch! I thought you were getting a + opk as you are about to O, I cant keep up these days! my head is so bunged up with nasty germs!!!!! FX for you that it leads where you want it too!

I hope Krystina hasnt been on because af arrived! I'm sure if she'd tested and it was good news she would be on! ;-(


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!! I've been super busy this weekend...AF hasn't arrived...I'm officially 1 day late...too scared to test. Will test Tuesday if she doesn't show!! 

The woman in black was good...but not as scary as I had hoped....I bet the stage play was awesome though.

Storked sorry you were feeling down! You will have your time soon to rub your belly!!

It's hot as hell outside...were going to get crabs this afternoon. I'm super excited!


----------



## mrsjoannak

please test ....for me :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

Storked said:


> I am. Better and confused. I just got the faintest of a second line on an OPK. What the what?

when do you test?


----------



## Storked

jrowenj said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I am. Better and confused. I just got the faintest of a second line on an OPK. What the what?
> 
> don't get your hopes up from the OPK. SOmetimes you can get faint lines before AF.Click to expand...

That actually made me feel better :haha:


----------



## Storked

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies!! I've been super busy this weekend...AF hasn't arrived...I'm officially 1 day late...too scared to test. Will test Tuesday if she doesn't show!!
> 
> The woman in black was good...but not as scary as I had hoped....I bet the stage play was awesome though.
> 
> Storked sorry you were feeling down! You will have your time soon to rub your belly!!
> 
> It's hot as hell outside...were going to get crabs this afternoon. I'm super excited!

Why are you making me wait to hear your good news? Test :winkwink:
Crabs! How exciting! WE have baby blue crabs in a tank outside that I feed dried krill to. When they get big enough, my spouse can eat them by himself. :blush:


----------



## Storked

Joanna, I have no idea when I will test anymore. I am thinking that I may wait a while.


----------



## Storked

jf1414 and Bride2b, thanks :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

Krystina - What are you waiting for?!?!


----------



## Bride2b

:test: for goodness sake Krystina!!!!!!!!! If you are late!!!!


----------



## 28329

Wow, all these preggo tickers are moving along so quickly!! I've been abcent again ladies. Soooo much going on. Georges dad had a heart attack 2 weeks ago and is still in hospital. But I was excited to get a huge information pack from the harley street ivf clinic. :wohoo:


----------



## krystinab

You ladies are crazy!! I'm so damn scared...this is my first cycle off clomid so I could just be readjusting. I can't take a BFN so I promise to test with Tuesdays FMU...just for all of you!

Storked we eat crabs like they are going out of style...blue ones! Do you not like em?

28 sorry about the FIN havong a heart attack. I hope he recovers soon. Happy to hear you will be going to see the specialist!


----------



## Storked

krystinab said:


> You ladies are crazy!! I'm so damn scared...this is my first cycle off clomid so I could just be readjusting. I can't take a BFN so I promise to test with Tuesdays FMU...just for all of you!
> 
> Storked we eat crabs like they are going out of style...blue ones! Do you not like em?
> 
> 28 sorry about the FIN havong a heart attack. I hope he recovers soon. Happy to hear you will be going to see the specialist!

Take all the time you need :flower: :hugs:
I want to try coconut crabs someday in French Polynesia but I don't really enjoy seafood. The taste or texture. Though I will eat tuna. And raw oysters.
I felt terrible the one time I cooked shrimp for my spouse (who has eaten everything, including hornet larva and raw cow)... we have shrimp in our tank and I like em. They remind me of dogs. I felt like a dog killer. Silly huh?


----------



## krystinab

Stormed you're silly..shrimp are like dogs...lololol we don't eat pork or red meat so we basicAlly live off seafood and chicken!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, I'm just waiting for your BFP, hope the witch stays away.

I've been feeling pretty crappy these days. Last week my old supervisor announced she is pregnant. Then yesterday another friend of mine announced she is 13 weeks pregnant, so I was at a BBQ with 2 pregnant friends. Don't get me wrong I'm happy for them but I wish I could be pregnant too. I've been feeling really discouraged so I didn't want to bring my negative energy to the thread. My hubby is saying we should just take it easy until the end of the year but I don't know if I can. I don't want this TTC to consume my life but I keep stressing over only having one tube. Sorry for the vent.


----------



## Storked

Sunny skies said:


> Krystina, I'm just waiting for your BFP, hope the witch stays away.
> 
> I've been feeling pretty crappy these days. Last week my old supervisor announced she is pregnant. Then yesterday another friend of mine announced she is 13 weeks pregnant, so I was at a BBQ with 2 pregnant friends. Don't get me wrong I'm happy for them but I wish I could be pregnant too. I've been feeling really discouraged so I didn't want to bring my negative energy to the thread. My hubby is saying we should just take it easy until the end of the year but I don't know if I can. I don't want this TTC to consume my life but I keep stressing over only having one tube. Sorry for the vent.

:flower: don't be sorry, vent away! That sounds so rough. I am sorry :hugs:

Krystina, I love pork and beef LOL. I wish I could enjoy seafood more but I just can't do it...not since I was in elementary and I bit into a fish nugget and it glittered at me :haha:
And my shrimp are like dogs. They like to dig in the sand. And they rough-house with each other. They are cute bugs :D


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina - I hope AF still hasn't arrived today. I hope being off clomid isn't playing with your body! Don't feel pressured to test from us. You do it when you feel comfortable :hugs: BTW I loooooove crabs... around here, we are mostly into the king crab legs or the snow crab legs. YUMMMMM!!!!

Bethany - when are you gonna test?! Did you take another OPK??? 

Janette - Sorry you had to deal with that. We all totally understand. Don't feel bad about the vent. It's so gut wrenching finding out people you know are pregnant and then being around them... it's such a hard thing to deal with because you WANT to be happy for them and you aren't necessarily NOT happy for them, but because of your situation it just makes it soooo damn hard to sort out emotions... lots of hugs and kisses to you

Katy - so sorry to hear about your FIL... how are you and your OH doing???


----------



## Storked

I have six OPKs left and will use then to satisfy the pee urge. Not planning to use a HPT until Sunday. It is a Dollar Tree one and if negative I will wait until Wednesday for AF and I'd she doesn't show I will use my last Dollar Tree HPT. And I'd still negative but no AF will wait for the next Sunday. And make my spouse buy the nice tests lol!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Just checking in. Super busy weekend with Hubby's Aunt visiting. And man was is a scorcer - the one day it was 108. Temps still supposed to hang around the upper 90's. Summer is upon us!! It was a nice distraction having her here though. Now, I work for 2 days, have a day off, work for 1 day and then have 4 days off. Can't wait for our trip. 

Got a bit of bad news though, I had to ask for my medical records to bring with me to the RE. Well, they came in the mail and of course i peeked through. Googled and found out my lining last month was too thin at only 4.6mm - needs to be at 8mm. Clomid is known to thin the lining so I'm pretty bummed. I feel like my body hate me something fierce. I can't win. I get something under control and then I have another issue to contend to. I seriously can not wait to go to the RE/FS to get this all worked out and under control properly. But all my CD3 blood tests that I got done months and months ago are in perfect normal range so that was great. Hubby goes for SA on Thursday. So we have to abstain til then now. Boo. But I was able to hit that all weekend long - even if it was ninja sex with his aunt being here and all.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Hey girls. Just checking in. Super busy weekend with Hubby's Aunt visiting. And man was is a scorcer - the one day it was 108. Temps still supposed to hang around the upper 90's. Summer is upon us!! It was a nice distraction having her here though. Now, I work for 2 days, have a day off, work for 1 day and then have 4 days off. Can't wait for our trip.
> 
> Got a bit of bad news though, I had to ask for my medical records to bring with me to the RE. Well, they came in the mail and of course i peeked through. Googled and found out my lining last month was too thin at only 4.6mm - needs to be at 8mm. Clomid is known to thin the lining so I'm pretty bummed. I feel like my body hate me something fierce. I can't win. I get something under control and then I have another issue to contend to. I seriously can not wait to go to the RE/FS to get this all worked out and under control properly. But all my CD3 blood tests that I got done months and months ago are in perfect normal range so that was great. Hubby goes for SA on Thursday. So we have to abstain til then now. Boo. But I was able to hit that all weekend long - even if it was ninja sex with his aunt being here and all.

I wonder what they do for thin lining? When do you go to the RE?? Glad your blood tests are in perfect range though!

Bet you are excited for hubs to get his SA done (bet he is NOT excited!)

hahaha :ninja: sex!


----------



## snowflakes120

It's the Clomid giving me the thin lining so I will prolly have to go on Femara (like Clomid but doesn't have the same side effects). I also read they can give me estrogen too during FP. I don't know much else. I haven't really been trying to research because it just brings me down even more. I go July 23rd. 3 weeks from today. Too late to do anything for this cycle.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Lisa are there ways to thicken your lining? Some type of supplement? I am going to advise you to step away from your medical records! Girlfriend you are going to drive yourself crazy and you do not need that. I am starting my clomid tonight... I am kinda scared.:hugs:

Bethany I used to use the dollar tree cheapies now I have moved on to the even cheaper amazon cheapies.:thumbup: LOL. I hope you get your BFP soon.

Krystina - I hope you are still safe hiding from AF- I am having a good feeling about you.:happydance:

Sorry girls. I still have craziness here. WE GOT THE HOUSE! We close on July 24 so I am busy busy packing - how did we end up with so much shit?:dohh: I am trying to figure out carpet issues for the house - apparently the people that previously owned the house let their dogs pee on everything. I have a dog so now I am freaking out that Rex will think he has to mark his territory. Also I am not sure how they did it but the walls are grimy all around the baseboards??? What the hell. So life is keeping me busy here is a link of pics of my new house incase you did not see them on facebook :happydance:


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151652685444156.419200.513134155&type=1&l=f33736cd0d

I am starting my clomid tonight. I am kinda scared.


----------



## shellideaks

Lisa it's a shame it's too late to do anytihng for this cycle but hopefully you can be fully prepared for your next cycle!

JoAnna, I love your new house. I did look at it when you posted the album on FB the other day. I said to my OH that if that's what houses are like over there then we need to move lol. I am so jealous of how big it is and all the space you have!


----------



## krystinab

Good morning ladies!

Lisa, I have heard a lot about the thinning of lining while on clomid. But its totally normal. Thats why your period is usually lite when you are on it! I cant wait til you go to the RE! I just know good things are going to happen.

MSJ, get your clomid on girl! Good luck with this cycle!

AFM, well I tested this morning and it was a big fat ugly negative. I dreamt about fish (prob because we went fishing but I didnt think about that until after I tested..LOL) any way I wasnt as bummed as I thought I'd be. I kinda wish I knew where I was in my clycle...I am asuming I am anywhere between 13 and 16 dpo...but who fucking knows...


----------



## Sunny skies

Bethany, hope this is your month.

Lisa, I hate that our bodies don't always cooperate, I know how frustrating it is especially when you have no control over it. I'm sure there's something that can be done to improve the lining. 

Joanna, great house you must be so excited. Moving is super stressful but it will be worth it in the end.

Krystina, sorry about the negative but since you don't know where in the cycle your at, there's still a chance. Good luck.


----------



## Storked

Lisa, :hugs: honey. I have read great things about femara!
Joanna, lovely house and hope you can sort out the issues! I hate when animals smell other animals and piss accordingly :?
Krystina, :hugs: you aren't out yet!
Shelli, everything is big in Texas. Right Joanna? My family wasn't rich but I grew up in a two story, 7 bedroom, 3 bathroom house with a windmill in the backyard. Love it. :)


----------



## shellideaks

I need to move me to Texas! I live in a 3 bedroom and 1 bathroom house that cost way too much for how big it is lol.


----------



## Storked

shellideaks said:


> I need to move me to Texas! I live in a 3 bedroom and 1 bathroom house that cost way too much for how big it is lol.

Yeah but I bet it is pretty and you have a cool accent! And Texas is so stinking HOT ](*,)


----------



## shellideaks

It's not, it's passable but nothing special and my accent sucks haha. Heat is a negative, I probably wouldn't cope unless I had a portable fan at all times :rofl:


----------



## Storked

shellideaks said:


> It's not, it's passable but nothing special and my accent sucks haha. Heat is a negative, I probably wouldn't cope unless I had a portable fan at all times :rofl:

Those fans that spray water are extra helpful!
And hey, my accent sounds silly. More Goofy and less Designing Women :haha: though weirdly I have been asked several times if I am Dutch or Danish. :wacko:
My part of Texas ain't a looker either :haha:


----------



## krystinab

Hey do any of you ladies use a Clear Blue fertility monitor? Is it worth the 200 bucks? I am thinking about buying one.


----------



## smythdm

Hey - I know I'm more of a lurker here but I have a CBFM and I don't really think its worthwhile for me (though others would certainly disagree). Its expensive and the sticks are expensive. You can only test one time a day, which might miss your surge. Since my miscarriage (2 months) it has totally not worked - for some ladies it does not work at all, ever, it just does not catch their surge (even if OPKs do, as they do for me). Also, if you have long cycles, it will not work - I think it cuts you off at 35 days? Even when I was using it and it worked, I always backed up with OPKs 2x a day. 

The one positive that I have to say for it is that it identifies your estrogen surge which triggers the LH surge, so it does theoretically give you more of a heads up than regular OPKs would - more like 3 days ahead of time. But for me, I always ovulated about the same time, so it wasn't super helpful.


----------



## mammaspath

Krystina - sorry about the bfn!! im 200! that sounds crazy but who knows ive spent a ton on hpts and opks hahah

joanna - so excited for the move!


----------



## krystinab

thanks smythdm...its so damn expensive. Its a shame they make so much money on people trying to have a baby!! I think I will just stick to the OPK's. Im such a sucker for the CB othewise I have to interpert if the lines are darker and all that bs...


----------



## smythdm

If you know someone that has one and doesn't need it anymore, I would ABSOLUTELY borrow one, but I have a low gross out point (especially if its from a friend). People sell them on eBay too, but I dunno about that. 

I started out with the more expensive ones and quickly moved to the cheapest option possible so I could test all day every day if I wanted and not feel guilty. It works for me, and I've always gotten clear/strong positives. 

The thing that bothers me with the CBFM is that I just don't think it is worth anywhere close to 200 dollars for what you get - there are a lot of limitations and it does not work for a lot of people. If you do end up getting one, there are a lot of ways to cut down on the number of sticks you have to use - "tricking" the monitor...


----------



## jrowenj

Hey girls, I just got an email from early-pregnancy-tests.com having a sale on fertileaid for men and a sperm analysis kit and pre seed. Free sipping too. Promo code independence


----------



## krystinab

Im not messing with it...i can spend that 200 on some damn shoes...LOL I will just get pregnant when i am supposed to, regardless if I am peeing on sticks...200 dollar sticks at that!


----------



## mammaspath

so how many july testers do we have?


----------



## Storked

Me! :d


----------



## jrowenj

wonder if we can twist bethany's arm to test


----------



## Storked

jrowenj said:


> wonder if we can twist bethany's arm to test

I may test Saturday at the earliest :winkwink:


----------



## jrowenj

thats ages away!!!!!


----------



## Storked

jrowenj said:


> thats ages away!!!!!

I feel it too :blush:
But must be strong! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Jaime, me and George are much better now. We've actually talked about the loss and ivf. The air feels much clearer. He bought me some lovely shoes and clothes today, then put a deposit on a beautiful diamond ring. Found a wedding dress today. Hope to buy it in a couple days. 
How's you and your little lemon?


----------



## jrowenj

Great to hear, katy!

My lemon and I are great! Sometimes o feel so good that I have to break out the doppler bc I feel soo not pregnant since week 12!


----------



## 28329

He he. Bless ya. God bless the doppler.


----------



## mrsjoannak

So Started the clomid today. Side effects include- Stomach upset, bloating, abdominal/pelvic fullness, flushing ("hot flashes"), breast tenderness, headache, or dizziness. 

My fucking AC went out today so OF COURSE I HAVE HOT FLASHES. I am about to kill someone. :) (imagine smoke coming out of my nostrils and flames in my ears)


----------



## Storked

OH NO not the AC!


----------



## mammaspath

jaime - i am obsessed with the doppler!!! day and night!


----------



## Sunny skies

Feeling a little better today, I'm definitely not ready to give up yet. My hubby doesn't like to see me stressed so I think that's why he thinks the relaxed approach is best. I'm just going to not talk about TTC with him and jump his bones when we need to. He's definitely not going to complain about too much sex.

I can't believe how far along the pregnant ladies are. Can't wait to join the group.


----------



## jf1414

Had a dream last night that I miscarried.. Praying it's just me worrying and not some sort of premonition :( couldn't fall back asleep because I was so scared and disappointed !


----------



## Jessica28

Hi Guys - I got a little freaked out last night and almost had a panic attack.... All of a sudden I started getting back pain...mild but like twinges in my back...not really like AF cramps or anything...and I think I am feeling some twinges in my uterus today. Is this normal? I don't have any spotting or anything and I seem to be fine now. Going to Doctor on Thursday and hoping to be sent for a scan!


----------



## jrowenj

JF - don't worry, hun. I am sure the dream was because it is always in the back of your mind. Don't read into it

JEss - totally normal. i still have been getting those twinges. Its because baby is growing : )


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Popping in to say hi to my lovely SMEP ladies! I have been laying low waiting for O. Should be here this weekend, I hope. Just started BD-ing and OPKs yesterday at CD 15. Trying to chill out this cycle, keep busy and see how it goes.

Hope all the preggo ladies are good, wish all the testers luck, and all the ladies in between a soon to be bfp (including me)!!!


----------



## krystinab

Good Morning ladies!!

So how do you get a doppler? Does your DR have to write an RX for it? 

JF- dotn worry about the dream, hell I dream I am pregnant all the time and Im not....

Bethany- Saturday is only a few days away!!

Jess- I agree with Jamie, your body is just doing some streching!

Bam- no AC and clomid could cause a murder for sure!

AFM, well nothing...still no AF. I am so irritated and gassy...I am prob irratated bc I am gassy....LOL and my fucking boobs hurt....I wish she'd just come on and stop playing these games! I have a filipping baby to make!


----------



## Storked

:dust: ladies!
Krystina, sorry AF is being a bitch.
I kind of hope mine shows tomorrow. My cycles would be normalizing. I just feel done.


----------



## snowflakes120

Joanna - Sorry that the Clomid is giving you side effects already. Are you taking it before bed? Is the AC fixed? - ours went out last month - sucked!! 

Krystina - Any news today?

Bethany - Any SX's?

May - Sounds like a good month for relaxation. I'm trying to do the same. Failing miserably some days and other days are good. I should OV Sat, Sun or Mon. So we will be in 2ww together. I will need you to keep me calm!! 

Katy - Things sound like they are going great between you and OH.

JF - I hate bad dreams. I always remember my dreams and have really weird ones ALL the time. 

Jaime - Hooray for lemon and feeling good! 

Jess - Bet it's just growing pains! Hope you get a scan!


----------



## krystinab

Lisa....NOTHING...I am so blown...I just did a cervix test and nothing...not having a period w/o a BFP is troubling to me. I guess techincally I am only a couple days late but I was so ready to get back to baby making!

Whats up wiht you?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - no AF might be a good sign especially since you are really not sure what DPO you are. Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Lisa - I should O around the same time as you! Yay!! So July is a busy month for me and I am going away on vacation in 3 weeks. I just need O to get here already. I am feeling crampy and have brown discharge which is usual for me days before O. I just started BD last night but I was extremely dry (sorry TMI). I think I will need the help of Preseed and Mucinex this month. What about you? Have you started SMEP yet? I am just going to do every other day till I get a positive on my OPK then the marathon starts. I also read about your thin lining. I am excited for you to finally see a RE! Hopefully you won't have to because we'll get our BFP this month!


----------



## jf1414

Thanks ladies. It was scary!

Krystina did you test?? FXed for you that AF doesnt show!!

Bam- I think your plan to chill and SMEP sounds like a perfect combo!!

Jess- I am getting lots of little twinges and cramps and it almost feels like stretching so I wouldnt worry to much!

:dust: to all in the tww and those waiting to O


----------



## Storked

snowflakes120 said:


> Joanna - Sorry that the Clomid is giving you side effects already. Are you taking it before bed? Is the AC fixed? - ours went out last month - sucked!!
> 
> Krystina - Any news today?
> 
> Bethany - Any SX's?
> 
> May - Sounds like a good month for relaxation. I'm trying to do the same. Failing miserably some days and other days are good. I should OV Sat, Sun or Mon. So we will be in 2ww together. I will need you to keep me calm!!
> 
> Katy - Things sound like they are going great between you and OH.
> 
> JF - I hate bad dreams. I always remember my dreams and have really weird ones ALL the time.
> 
> Jaime - Hooray for lemon and feeling good!
> 
> Jess - Bet it's just growing pains! Hope you get a scan!

Nothing exciting. How are you? :flower:


----------



## snowflakes120

Bethany - I am doing well today. 

Krystina - Since you don't know which day you OV'd on - it might just be too early for a BFP!!

May - Hooray for OV buds. Oh vaca. You going to Atlantic City I think?? We leave Fri for our Vaca!! Sounds like OV is coming soon for you then with your usual symptoms. I'll prolly start my OPK's Friday. I will be straying from the SMEP this cycle. Hubby has his SA on Thursday and we need to abstain for 3 days prior. So we were able to BD Sat and Sun but now we wait. Once that is over it is sexy time!! I hope that a BFP will spoil my RE plans!! 

FYI - I am drinking Pomegranate Juice bc it is supposed to help uterine lining. This shit is nasty! I went to my all natural store and got the 100% pure not from concentrate. OMG. I am diluting it with water. Still gross. I don't know how I will drink this everyday til I OV. Blech!!


----------



## Storked

snowflakes120 said:


> Bethany - I am doing well today.
> 
> Krystina - Since you don't know which day you OV'd on - it might just be too early for a BFP!!
> 
> May - Hooray for OV buds. Oh vaca. You going to Atlantic City I think?? We leave Fri for our Vaca!! Sounds like OV is coming soon for you then with your usual symptoms. I'll prolly start my OPK's Friday. I will be straying from the SMEP this cycle. Hubby has his SA on Thursday and we need to abstain for 3 days prior. So we were able to BD Sat and Sun but now we wait. Once that is over it is sexy time!! I hope that a BFP will spoil my RE plans!!
> 
> FYI - I am drinking Pomegranate Juice bc it is supposed to help uterine lining. This shit is nasty! I went to my all natural store and got the 100% pure not from concentrate. OMG. I am diluting it with water. Still gross. I don't know how I will drink this everyday til I OV. Blech!!

FINALLY! Somebody else who thinks pomegranate juice is hell. Everyone I know likes it. I don't even like it combined with other juices. Ick.


----------



## snowflakes120

This stuff tastes like cum. I swear to god! It's horrible!


----------



## Storked

snowflakes120 said:


> This stuff tastes like cum. I swear to god! It's horrible!

:rofl:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I like mixing pom juice with seltzer water. You'll be fine as long as you start BD Thurs/Fri night. Last night we had our first BD session at CD 15 so DH can unload the stale swimmers. We are doing every other day till probably Thursday then it's on like Donkey Kong! We are going to Dominican Republic in 3 weeks for some relaxation in the sun. I hope I will know if I am PG by then so I can drink! I have been seeing lots of patients at work lately that are preggo. Seems like everyone is preggo but me. Starting to feel like something is wrong with me and DH. Sigh! Please tell me how your DH does with SA. I might have to schedule one for mine next month if we don't get a BFP by this month.


----------



## snowflakes120

Ohhhh Dominican Republic!! I'm jealous!! You are going to have so much fun! Hubby and I looked at going there about 3 weeks ago. The place we wanted to stay was running a great deal but when we went to look up airfare, It was insanely expensive. So we held back and said we'll do it up when I actually get PG and go on a nice babymoon in the Carribbean then!!


----------



## krystinab

Yall are fucking hilarious!

Lisa you should try Pom its good, not sure if its from concentrate though....tastes like cum?!? I gues that means you dont swallow...LOL

Bam I love the DR we went in 2008. Where are you staying? Make sure your hubby drinks some mamajuana...its supposed to be an aphrodesiac (Sp)

AFM....bout to leave work and go get an oil change!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> This stuff tastes like cum. I swear to god! It's horrible!

ewwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Storked

Funky tasting spunk or the regular variety? ;)


----------



## snowflakes120

Storked said:


> Funky tasting spunk or the regular variety? ;)

LOVE the SATC reference!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

snowflakes120 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Funky tasting spunk or the regular variety? ;)
> 
> LOVE the SATC reference!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Proud owner of every season :winkwink:


----------



## mammaspath

is it me but it most of us that just chilled out on smep ended up preggo???

and you girls are making me wanna barf.......cum.........the visual.......no pomogranate juice for me!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Storked said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Funky tasting spunk or the regular variety? ;)
> 
> LOVE the SATC reference!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Proud owner of every season :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yup, me too! The complete disk set! I just may have to break those suckers out. Haven't watched them in forever!

Amy - That's what it seems!! I suppose we can no longer call ourselves the SMEP'ers!! But hey it worked for y'all ya know?!


----------



## mammaspath

somedays i just feel like poas!!!! hahahaha 
can some send a opk or something???!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - we are staying at a resort called Majestic Colonial. I was in DR back in 2005 but I am sure a lot has changed. Not to mentioned I stayed at a hotel last time I ended up hating. This time we splurged and and made sure it's a place we would like! When are you testing again?

Lisa - a babymoon sounds perfect! I also watched every single episode of SATC! 

Hope everyone enjoys their Independence Day tomorrow!


----------



## Bride2b

Hey girls I have been lurking mainly for a few days as looking at a computer screen is making me feel more sick :sick:

I am still insanely jealous of the hot weather you guys are having - MrsJ it must suck if the air con is still buggered. We went to Florida 3 years ago and the heat was incredible - not sure what I would have done without air con! Good luck with clomid!!! FX

Lisa - you are always going on vacation!!! again I am jealous! I hope your cum juice does the job - feel shit for you girl that the meds seem to be fixing one problem but creating another!!

Krystina - I am really hoping that af isnt here for a reason, I am getting impatient!!!!

Bethany not long until you test, whats your gut feeling this cycle?

May I am also jealous of you trip to the dominican republic - wow I'd love to be going somewhere hot hot hot! and just away from everyday boring life!! 

No chance of me leaving the country during this pregnancy I am too god damn nervous after last time, as different countries tackle things differently. A friend of a friend went to Tenerife a few years back and was 22 weeks pregnant when she lost her baby, they just treated the baby as clinical waste. I couldnt cope with that! So I'd rather stay put!!

Jess dot worry about the twinges I have had a few pulling like sensations that have actually been a little bit painful - but I think its just things changing in there - its crazy how much things change in these few weeks in there so the extra space is needed.

I have my scan in 27 hours!!!! eeeek :baby:


----------



## Storked

Bride2b said:


> Hey girls I have been lurking mainly for a few days as looking at a computer screen is making me feel more sick :sick:
> 
> I am still insanely jealous of the hot weather you guys are having - MrsJ it must suck if the air con is still buggered. We went to Florida 3 years ago and the heat was incredible - not sure what I would have done without air con! Good luck with clomid!!! FX
> 
> Lisa - you are always going on vacation!!! again I am jealous! I hope your cum juice does the job - feel shit for you girl that the meds seem to be fixing one problem but creating another!!
> 
> Krystina - I am really hoping that af isnt here for a reason, I am getting impatient!!!!
> 
> Bethany not long until you test, whats your gut feeling this cycle?
> 
> May I am also jealous of you trip to the dominican republic - wow I'd love to be going somewhere hot hot hot! and just away from everyday boring life!!
> 
> No chance of me leaving the country during this pregnancy I am too god damn nervous after last time, as different countries tackle things differently. A friend of a friend went to Tenerife a few years back and was 22 weeks pregnant when she lost her baby, they just treated the baby as clinical waste. I couldnt cope with that! So I'd rather stay put!!
> 
> Jess dot worry about the twinges I have had a few pulling like sensations that have actually been a little bit painful - but I think its just things changing in there - its crazy how much things change in these few weeks in there so the extra space is needed.
> 
> I have my scan in 27 hours!!!! eeeek :baby:

I'd be nervous too. I conceived in Denmark and spent a lot of time on a plane. Probably has nada to do with my miscarriage but terrified.
Oddly, the crap that used to bother me doesn't. Like caffeine. I haven't deprived myself of the occasional soda while in the TWW
My gut feeling is just one of confusion. Could be either. Dang confusing symptoms


----------



## jrowenj

Boooo!!!! It's raining today!!!! Was planning on some BBQ and the beach to celebrate 4th of July! Guess we shall go to the movies or something instead!


----------



## Jessica28

Guys - I need a bit of advice. The first hpt I did was blaring positive, the second one (at my milestone) was pretty positive as well...I left them in my make-up drawer and when I was looking for something I noticed that the second test I did was way lighter then it was a couple days ago. I guess this is normal that the tests fade with time?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jess I have mine somewhere but I don't think mine would be good reference as they're quite old now but I would say that they do look slightly lighter when dried and then your urine could have been diluted when you did the second test which is why it would appear lighter... All is fine hun x


----------



## Jessica28

I was over a week ago that I did it...


----------



## jrowenj

Jess, you really need to stop with the hpts. They're only woRrying you instead of assuring you. If, god forbid, your baby wasn't growing your hormones are still going to show you positive tests anyway. So, taking hpts will not indicate if there is a problem or not


----------



## threemakefive

Im with Jaime on this one jess...just have faith nothing you can do either way enjoy the moments and stop thinking about it :) when's ur Dr visit?

Jaime jealous of the rain...its like 109 here ugggh too hot to take the kids out to do much of anything!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Im with Jaime on this one jess...just have faith nothing you can do either way enjoy the moments and stop thinking about it :) when's ur Dr visit?
> 
> Jaime jealous of the rain...its like 109 here ugggh too hot to take the kids out to do much of anything!

scratch that. the rain stopped and its 100 and BRUTAL!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Happy 4th ladies!!


----------



## Storked

Happy 4th to you too! :happydance:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jess all is fine hun you'll be seeing a little healthy bean on a US soon x 

US girls hope you had a happy 4th of July!

Any news? Krystina did AF show? Storked I forget but think you were in the 2WW how's it going? 

Ladies I think I'm gonna have to emigrate to the US! Was teased with 10 minutes of clear sky and gotten myself all excited now the clouds have rolled in! BOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina- what's happening?!

Lisa- is hubbys SA today????

Bethany - u gonna cave and test?!

Bev - we would love to have you in the states!!

Afm- I believe I'm an orange today???
I had a fun holiday. Went out bar hopping tues night with friends and drank delish water all night hahaha! Yesterday, hubby and I spent the day figuring out renovations for our house! Can't wait to start knocking down walls!

Joanna - how ya feelin??


----------



## Storked

Beverly, I like cloudy and rainy. I don't belong here :D
No testing yet guy! Still have a few days. Will dip an OPK to satisfy some urge :)


----------



## krystinab

Bar hoping Jamie?? You are the coolest pregnant woman I know!!!

Bethany Texas is not the place for you if you like it clody and rainy. how long have you been living there?


Hey ladies. Nothing is going on with me, still no AF. Today is CD 35, I looked at a few charts before clomid and I've had some cycles that have gone to 40 days...ugh.....so my hopes are not up for a BFP this cycle....I will be using OPKs on my next cycle. It looks like the latest cd for a + opk was 21. Even if I O'd that late Id be 14 DPO today...I also have no idea when we had sex...LOL I was chillin too hard this cycle!!


----------



## Storked

krystinab said:


> Bar hoping Jamie?? You are the coolest pregnant woman I know!!!
> 
> Bethany Texas is not the place for you if you like it clody and rainy. how long have you been living there?
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Nothing is going on with me, still no AF. Today is CD 35, I looked at a few charts before clomid and I've had some cycles that have gone to 40 days...ugh.....so my hopes are not up for a BFP this cycle....I will be using OPKs on my next cycle. It looks like the latest cd for a + opk was 21. Even if I O'd that late Id be 14 DPO today...I also have no idea when we had sex...LOL I was chillin too hard this cycle!!

Texas...all my life LOL. Was going to move to Utah and go to school but my then-fiance ended up moving down so it seemed like I was meant to stay.
You still aren't out until the witch shows her face! :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray for Orange!! Yup, Jaime - today is hubby's SA. I am super nervous. Really hope we get good or better results. But aren't holding out much hope because we haven't gotten much good news yet regarding my fertility. Hubby wants to go to the front desk and say "I'm here to watch a porno and jerk off into a cup" I told him I'd kill him if he did that!! Mr. funny guy!!

Jess - HOpe you got a ride to the town you need to go to for your appt. 

Krystina - Hmmm. I guess now it's just a waiting point.

Storked - TEST! What did OPK say?

Had a great 4th. Friends came over and we made a nice dinner and then saw fireworks at the Whitewater Rafting place we have here. Very nice indeed!

So I am back at work today then leave for vaca tomorrow til Monday. I so do not feel ready for this trip. I haven't even pulled out a suitcase yet! Gonna prolly start OPK's tomorrow.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Girls, I need some mental support today. Just feeling doubtful if I am ever going to get PG. It's so hard not being able to get what you want so bad. Not like a pair of shoes or a handbag you can just go buy. It's like the more I want to get PG, the more PG women I see everywhere I go!!! Having some weird negative energy today. This sucks!

Kristina - hang in there. If you are having a 40 day cycle, you are 5 more days from AF. So still a chance you might get a BFP!

Jess - enjoy this moment! You have no idea how much I want to be in your shoes right now. 

Jaime - I would have at least ordered a virgin cocktail!

Beth - test please!!!!

Lisa - what time is the SA? Good luck! Please tell DH to give you a detail report so I can prep my hubby. Lol. Where are you going for your trip?


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa at least ur hubby has a good attitude about it, right? Lol!

Krystina are u gonna test again or wait it out?


----------



## snowflakes120

May - I'll pull all details from him for ya!! It's at 12:10.

Jaime - Oh he doesn't care about doing it at all. He was just like sure whatever you want babe. It's just there has been alot of sexual tension between us these past few days because we know we can't touch eachother!!! Certainly been hard in that dept!! (no pun intended)


----------



## jrowenj

Oh, May... I'm sorry you're having a bad moment. I know what you mean about the more you want it the more you notice pregnant women and I remember even seeing what felt like a thousand hpt commercials or ads all the damn time as constant reminders. :hugs:

Are you getting ready to Ov??


----------



## Storked

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Girls, I need some mental support today. Just feeling doubtful if I am ever going to get PG. It's so hard not being able to get what you want so bad. Not like a pair of shoes or a handbag you can just go buy. It's like the more I want to get PG, the more PG women I see everywhere I go!!! Having some weird negative energy today. This sucks!

I am sorry :hugs:
Do you have any pets? My spouse got me a kitten and I am totally not an animal person but I love the hell out of him. I recommend cat snuggles to everyone :)


----------



## Storked

snowflakes120 said:


> Storked - TEST! What did OPK say?

:-=

Btw, I think it would be hilarious if your spouse said that. It is funny to me ;)
I hope you get good news :flower: :hugs:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - I am due to O this weekend, hopefully! DH and I have been BD-ing every other day so far. Might step that up soon. Omg, I totally noticed all the HPT commercials and I stare at every PG women that passes by. I am turning into a psycho! The part that's hard to swallow is that DH and I are healthy. We don't smoke, rarely drinks unless it's a special occasion, we don't do drugs, we exercise and try to eat right. And we can't get PG! Meanwhile, I see people who are complete opposites of us get PG at the drop of a dime. I am turning 35 in Nov and I feel like time is definitely not on my side. 

Beth - I have a dog, she's my baby. My husband talks to her and asks when she's going to turn into a baby girl because that's how much we love her and think of her like our child. Pets are great.


----------



## Storked

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Beth - I have a dog, she's my baby. My husband talks to her and asks when she's going to turn into a baby girl because that's how much we love her and think of her like our child. Pets are great.

Go snuggle with her :)
I kind of want a dog too but my spouse won't go for it right now. My sweet little kitten will have to be enough :kiss:


----------



## snowflakes120

Haha! May - we are the same with our dog. She is so our baby! I tell her all the time that she will always be my 1st born daughter!! (Even if she has big bulgy eyes, fur, a tail, ears that stick straight up and a flat nose!)


----------



## krystinab

May, I try to look at seeing pregnant women, hpt commercials etc as a sign telling me that my time is sooner than i think. Maybe that will help you not turn psycho :hugs:

Jamie, plan on waiting it out...if I dont get a period in another 5 or so days then i will test...this shit really sucks and confuses the shit out of Sean...

Lisa- I am sure DH sperm is just fine...I know you will be pregnant in no time!!! What CD are you on?


----------



## Jessica28

May - It makes me sad that you are having a downer of a day. I bet it will happen when you least expect it :) Remember, the past 2 cycles, I didn't even get a + OPK and didn't even think I was Oing but it was when I thought I was out 100% that I got my bfp! I'll be sure to include you in my prayers from now on and ask that you be blessed with your sticky bean real soon!

Jaime - Can't believe you are an orange already! Time is just flying!

Lisa - Hope it turns out to be good news!

Gemma - Green olive today!

Krystina - Messed up cycles is horrid but I hope you just have a stubborn, sticky bean in there and you get a nice surprise real soon!

As for me, I was supposed to have an appointment today with my Doctor but when I called he was going to be out of town until the 11th. I told him I was pregnant again and asked if maybe I could get an early scan and he said for me to go see me when he gets back and he will see what he can do to book an early scan! So, I just got to get through a few more days.... and by then we should have our ferry service back which means I can get out of town and spend money soon!


----------



## mammaspath

krystinab said:


> May, I try to look at seeing pregnant women, hpt commercials etc as a sign telling me that my time is sooner than i think. Maybe that will help you not turn psycho :hugs:
> 
> Jamie, plan on waiting it out...if I dont get a period in another 5 or so days then i will test...this shit really sucks and confuses the shit out of Sean...
> 
> Lisa- I am sure DH sperm is just fine...I know you will be pregnant in no time!!! What CD are you on?

so i just wanted to tell you that after my ridiculousy long cycle i got my bfp......hmm i hope it's a huge sign!!!


----------



## mammaspath

may - i so feel ya hunny.........im praying in no time you'll be over the 2ww and into the 12week hangover crew........

jess - how do you do it.....stuck in one place......id lose my mind!!!!

jaime is an orange.........um that makes my mouth water.......i love oranges!!!! are you feeling the baby move yet?

snow - i want an update on your pornstar's pornsperm analysis lmao!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

mammaspath said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> May, I try to look at seeing pregnant women, hpt commercials etc as a sign telling me that my time is sooner than i think. Maybe that will help you not turn psycho :hugs:
> 
> Jamie, plan on waiting it out...if I dont get a period in another 5 or so days then i will test...this shit really sucks and confuses the shit out of Sean...
> 
> Lisa- I am sure DH sperm is just fine...I know you will be pregnant in no time!!! What CD are you on?
> 
> so i just wanted to tell you that after my ridiculousy long cycle i got my bfp......hmm i hope it's a huge sign!!!Click to expand...

Mine was the month following my crazy long cycle I had a 9 week cycle then 4weeks after that I got my bfp :)


----------



## krystinab

threemakefive said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> May, I try to look at seeing pregnant women, hpt commercials etc as a sign telling me that my time is sooner than i think. Maybe that will help you not turn psycho :hugs:
> 
> Jamie, plan on waiting it out...if I dont get a period in another 5 or so days then i will test...this shit really sucks and confuses the shit out of Sean...
> 
> Lisa- I am sure DH sperm is just fine...I know you will be pregnant in no time!!! What CD are you on?
> 
> so i just wanted to tell you that after my ridiculousy long cycle i got my bfp......hmm i hope it's a huge sign!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was the month following my crazy long cycle I had a 9 week cycle then
> 4weeks after that I got my bfp :)Click to expand...

Well ladies I hope thats what happens to me!! Keep me in your prayers!


----------



## mammaspath

krystinab said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> May, I try to look at seeing pregnant women, hpt commercials etc as a sign telling me that my time is sooner than i think. Maybe that will help you not turn psycho :hugs:
> 
> Jamie, plan on waiting it out...if I dont get a period in another 5 or so days then i will test...this shit really sucks and confuses the shit out of Sean...
> 
> Lisa- I am sure DH sperm is just fine...I know you will be pregnant in no time!!! What CD are you on?
> 
> so i just wanted to tell you that after my ridiculousy long cycle i got my bfp......hmm i hope it's a huge sign!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was the month following my crazy long cycle I had a 9 week cycle then
> 4weeks after that I got my bfp :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well ladies I hope thats what happens to me!! Keep me in your prayers!Click to expand...

i most def will!


----------



## Storked

Prayers for sure!


----------



## mammaspath

caffeine is brutal..........bleh.......i learned my lesson!!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I love you girls so much! 

On another note, I have been totally slacking with my OPKs. I am usually doing two a day from CD 10 on. I just started mine at CD 16 and one a day if I remember to do it. Not even using my CBFM! I hope this is chilled enough for me to get a BFP!


----------



## Bride2b

I had my scan girls,measuring bang on 9 weeks with strong HB,she asked if I a double uterus,and got someone else in to look. Baby didn't grow in my uterus,it's ectopic & very usual to get to 9 weeks without pain or rupture. So I had emergency surgery yesterday afternoon to remove the baby and my tube! Really not sure this has all happened to me & why for the second time my pregnancy ends in a brutal way. I'm in agony & can't walk & can hardly pee,I'm on so much fluid as my bp is too low,that I have to keep getting up to pee & only trickles out-it's so frustrating! 

I am terrified to try again,so think we'll hold off a while,just terrified it'll never happen for us now! 

Sorry to have to pull the mood down on here ladies. Just want out of this hospital now but I don't think they'll let me go too soon due to pain & BP! X


----------



## shellideaks

Aw I'm so sorry to hear that Gemma. I hope you feel better soon and can be in the comfort of your own home. Thinking of you :hug:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma, I am so sorry you had to go through this. I hope you have a fast and comfortable recovery. You have a beautiful wedding coming up, try to focus in that. I know it's easier said than done. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Gemma I am so so so sorry.... I wish you a speedy recovery.

We are ALL here for you :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - I am at a loss for words. My heart is absolutely broken. I am glad that they were able to get you in for a scan before something really awful could have happened...

As May said... you have your beautiful wedding coming up and you can focus on this wonderful commitment that you are about to make with the love of your life.

I pray that you will have a quick recovery :hugs: Even though you plan to take a break, I hope that you will still come on here for support... that is ultimately what we are all here for.


----------



## Storked

I am so sorry for your loss. It just isn't fair :(


----------



## krystinab

Gemma, I cant believe that. I am heart broken. I am so sorry you are going though this. You are in my prayers. xoxoxoxox


----------



## auntylolo

Gemma, I just don't know what to say other than how sorry I am for you:hugs: I wish I could give you a real hug hun xx


----------



## Jessica28

Gemma - My heart is breaking for you. Life is so unfair sometimes. I am thinking of you.


----------



## jf1414

Oh Gemma I am so so sorry! Life really is not fair sometimes. I am heartbroken for you that you have to go through this. 

As Jamie said, thank god they caught it early enough before it ruptured. 

You will have a beautiful wedding and marry the love of your life and you will most definitely get your rainbow baby soon

:hugs:


----------



## threemakefive

Gemma I'm so sorry to hear that....life is cruel sometimes...but I know your day will come I'm pulling for ya girl you deserve it so much!!


----------



## mammaspath

oh goodness gemma!!!! my heart is so broken for you!!!!! ahhh i don't even know what to say


----------



## krystinab

Gemma, any update on your BP? Do you think they will let you go soon?


----------



## Sunny skies

Gemma, my heart sank when I read the news, I lost my baby and tube in Dec and I know how scary and awful it can be. There is nothing I can say as only time will help. Take care of yourself and hope the physical recovery goes well. I'm so sorry for your loss. Were they able to save your ovary too?


----------



## Bride2b

I came out of hospital yesterday,I've never felt pain like this ever,I almost got andy to call an ambulance last night as I coughed and it just felt like my insides ripping. My chest is sore where I've had a cold & they said the anesthetic may cause it to develop into a chest infection. My tummy is huge and full of gas where they did the procedure & causing me alot of pain.
I am gutted about losing another baby but I didn't allow myself to get attached,I think because I didn't see this baby it's not so hard emotionally for me to deal with,I think the physical pain is keeping me busy at the moment.
Andy isn't taking it well at all,he didn't cope last time when I lost Bertie,I think he thinks I can't have children,I keep trying to tell him I can but I think he can get past it. He wasn't there when the doctor came to see me when they said I could be discharged so he didn't hear them tell me that my other tube is ok. There is a chance it could happen again,there is a small bit of my left tube left & said it could happen again in there but also could happen in the other. Next time I will have a scan at 6 weeks to make sure it's in the right place so it can be dealt with if it isn't. If I was to lose my other tube I can get IVF,although not ideal I should be able to have kids. It might just take us a little longer than normal. I think again this is getting to him as its coming up for 2 years since we started trying. He is really down about the wedding, which through everything is the one thing that has kept me going. I just don't want our day to be overshadowed and with him not really feeling like he wants to do it as that's not a good start to married life. This couldn't have come at a worse time!

Sunny have they given you a plan of action for when you fall pregnant? Do you mind me asking how many weeks you were when you found out it was ectopic.
I don't know about you but it's almost like these things happen to other people and you don't expect them to happen to you.


----------



## jrowenj

:hugs: gemma

I am sure that this will not overshadow your special wedding day. I hope that your fiance will be able to focus on the fact that the wedding day is all about the love that the 2 of you have for each other...


----------



## jaynehard74

Oh Gemma, I am so sorry for your loss, there are no words to make it better.

xoxoxoxxo


----------



## Sunny skies

Bride2b said:


> I came out of hospital yesterday,I've never felt pain like this ever,I almost got andy to call an ambulance last night as I coughed and it just felt like my insides ripping. My chest is sore where I've had a cold & they said the anesthetic may cause it to develop into a chest infection. My tummy is huge and full of gas where they did the procedure & causing me alot of pain.
> I am gutted about losing another baby but I didn't allow myself to get attached,I think because I didn't see this baby it's not so hard emotionally for me to deal with,I think the physical pain is keeping me busy at the moment.
> Andy isn't taking it well at all,he didn't cope last time when I lost Bertie,I think he thinks I can't have children,I keep trying to tell him I can but I think he can get past it. He wasn't there when the doctor came to see me when they said I could be discharged so he didn't hear them tell me that my other tube is ok. There is a chance it could happen again,there is a small bit of my left tube left & said it could happen again in there but also could happen in the other. Next time I will have a scan at 6 weeks to make sure it's in the right place so it can be dealt with if it isn't. If I was to lose my other tube I can get IVF,although not ideal I should be able to have kids. It might just take us a little longer than normal. I think again this is getting to him as its coming up for 2 years since we started trying. He is really down about the wedding, which through everything is the one thing that has kept me going. I just don't want our day to be overshadowed and with him not really feeling like he wants to do it as that's not a good start to married life. This couldn't have come at a worse time!
> 
> Sunny have they given you a plan of action for when you fall pregnant? Do you mind me asking how many weeks you were when you found out it was ectopic.
> I don't know about you but it's almost like these things happen to other people and you don't expect them to happen to you.

I never found out how far along I was as I didn't know I was pregnant until my tube ruptured. I suspect I was 8-9 weeks however I was still getting what I thought was my period so I don't know for sure. Maybe it was better this way. I had suspected something was wrong however I had an ultrasound and trnsvaginal a month prior that came back as normal after I was experiencing some dull pains on my left side and almost fainted. Unfortunately my doctor never though to check for pregnancy.

I couldn't believe I was pregnant and didn't know and although I only knew for a few hours I was devastated and couldn't believe how I could be so unlucky to be one of the 1 % who have etopic pregnancies. Physically and emotionally I have never experienced so much pain. MY husband didn't even want to think about trying again as he was so devastated that I almost died (I lost so much blood and had 2 blood transfusions). 

We were told to wait 3 months or two full cycles. It took me 6 weeks to get my period back. The first week I was super bloated but it got better after I started passing gas (sorry TMI). I had a c-section cut so I couldn't pick up anything heavy and couldn't bend for about 2 weeks. You should heal better as your tube hadn't ruptured but I'm surprised they kept part of your tube. I have both ovaries which is better for my chances if I need IVF but I should be able to get pregnant again. 

The OBGYN that did my surgery told me at my 3 month follow up appointment that if I get a positive pregnacy test I should come in right away for bloodwork to monitor my hormones are increasing as they should and I can get an early scan to ensure its in the right place. If it is found early enough they can give a shot to terminate the pregnancy or a less evasive surgery. After 6 months of trying the doctor said I could be seen to see if there are other fertility issues and or if I want to explore IVF. We've decided to see how things go until the end of the year then I will look into other options.

I'm sure your on an emotional rollersoster and you both need time to heal, especially as this is your second loss.. I can only imagine how you feel. I think our husbands want to protect us but sometimes they don't know what to say but its just as hard for them. My husband said that he would be ok if we don't have kids as he rather not risk my health but I feel like later on I would always regret not trying and know more than anything now how badly I want to be a mother. Let me know if you have any questions... I am here even if just to vent.


----------



## Bride2b

Thanks for sharing your experience, you actually answered some of my questions. Thats so scary about your rupturing - that is the thing that has freaked me out the most - the "could have been" scenario as no one was going to scan me until 12 weeks, so the scan on Thursday was just luck!

I wondered how long it takes for bleeding to start. I still havent started to bleed yet and was getting worried, I know my hormones have to reduce down enough for my lining to shed, obviously last time due to going into labour I bled straight away. This feels like a waiting game!

My tummy is massive where they pumped me full of gas....its getting bigger & can not wait to expel some of this gas. I am supposed to be trying on my wedding dress tomorrow to get the length altered - there is no way the dress is going to go on at this rate as my tummy is so big! I am also bloated elsewhere - thighs, love handles, legs, feet. And I've not had a bm since thursday - which is really unusual for me and probably not helping the bloat!

I think they have only left a tiny piece of tube on the left as most of it was taken up with the ectopic - it was pretty amazing to see what had gone on in there. I dont think the emotional side has really kicked in for me yet - I have been in so much pain & just been glad that it was found before its too late. I just hope whole 'I've lost another baby' emotion stays away as quite frankly I am not sure how I will feel/cope if that makes sense.

Thanks for replying - I know you told us about some of your experience when you joined. There isnt much on BnB about ectopics so its hard to get info. I have heard lots of positive pregnancy stories after an ectopic from friends etc, but the next pregnancy is something I am terrified about. Last time I couldnt wait to start ttc again, I instantly had that desire. I want a baby so bad but I think the shock of all this has set me back a bit!

x


----------



## Sunny skies

Gemma, it took me almost a week to have a BM, did they prescribe a stool softener. This really helped me. Your swelling will go down before the wedding, the first week is the toughest. 

There are a lot of people who have gone on to have healthy pregnancies after an etopic so I'm happy to have read stories that give me hope. One of the nurses at the hospital where I had the surgery had had an etopic between her two children. I've heard that many women within a year fall pregnant. Take the time you need, I remember feeling so numb and then all of a sudden I would start crying out of nowhere. 

Will you have a follow up appointment?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Gemma I hope you're doing OK... Sorry to here your OH is taking it so hard.
It will be hard for you but I hope that you feel better for your wedding.

I know nothing any of us can say can make the pain go away and I am thinking and praying for you hun x x x


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina - Have you tested again?!?!?!?!?!

Bethany - aren't you testing soon?!?!?!?!


----------



## Storked

Who, me? :D


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!

I am so pissed off at my body right now! Still no sign of AF, tested Saturday and got a BFN...So I know I am not preggo just having a fucked up cycle! Hoping it will come today...but hell Ive been hoping that for the last nine days...ugh.

Bethany whats the deal?


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, sorry about your crazy cycle. Was hoping we could be in the TWW together. 

Bethany, I'm waiting....

Jaime, your just sailing through your pregnancy, how are u feeling these days?

Cd 13 for me, I have to say that it's gone quickly as I've been focussing on other things. Hope I can stay relaxed this cycle.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Can I rant on my body as well? My OPKs have been dark as hell but not positive for the past 2 days. I should have O'ed this past Saturday but didn't. I have been making DH BD with me every night since Friday to make sure we catch the egg but O still hasn't arrived! Now we are worn out and of course it is going to interfere with dh's performance once I do O. My plan was to BD every other day till O gets here but that's out the window. The shitty part is that it looks like AF will be here (if I don't get a BFP) during my vacation! Wtf??? Who wants to bring a box of super absorbent tampons with them flying to another country!! Who wants to stuff their vajayjay with tampons every hour when I can be sipping cocktails next to the pool/beach? My body hates me!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Morning ladies.

ahhh f*&(*& krystina i was so thinking i was gonna open the thread to a bfp!!!!

bethany - whats up with you??? test?

It's time for a july bfp ........... where are all the girls at?

Gemma - how are you feeling??? how's the wedding coming along??? i can't wait to see some beautiful pics!!!


----------



## krystinab

mammaspath said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> ahhh f*&(*& krystina i was so thinking i was gonna open the thread to a bfp!!!!
> 
> bethany - whats up with you??? test?
> 
> It's time for a july bfp ........... where are all the girls at?
> 
> Gemma - how are you feeling??? how's the wedding coming along??? i can't wait to see some beautiful pics!!!

Yea this is driving me crazy...the funny thing is one of those damn psychis told me I was going to miss my chance in May then get pregnant in late July. I told her that my periods are at the beginning of the month so it would be impossible for me to get pregnant late in any month...she responded with I dont know all that ovulation stuff all I know is that you will get pregnant in late July and find out late August...of course I wrote her up to beign wrong...but who the helll knows...


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina - WTF?!?!?!?!? I was sure to hear good news soon from you!!!

Bethany - TEST DAMMIT!!!

Janette - Glad you are relaxed! I am feeling GREAT!! Thanks!

May - WTF?!?!?! ARe you sure you didn't O?!?


----------



## Sunny skies

May, hope you ovulated already and just missed the surge. Maybe you'll be pregnant on vacation and won't need those nasty tampons. Us women have all the luck with our crazy bodies... I wish I was a man, it would be so much easier.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am thinking maybe I did miss my surge? Does it mean I can stop BDing now? Lol!!! I am tired!!!! Anywho, it does suck to be a girl. I am hoping I do get a BFP while on vaca so I can throw the damn tampons in the ocean!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

In panic mode here - a little ache in my back and went I wiped there was a tinge of blood there. Something isn't right. The Doctor is here for another hour or so and I am drinking as much as I can so I will have to pee again before callling....So scared.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jess, I am sure everything is ok but why don't you just cal the doc anyway before you miss him.


----------



## threemakefive

Jessica28 said:


> In panic mode here - a little ache in my back and went I wiped there was a tinge of blood there. Something isn't right. The Doctor is here for another hour or so and I am drinking as much as I can so I will have to pee again before callling....So scared.

A little spoting is fine...try not to freak out :) call the Dr and get a sono :)


----------



## mammaspath

Jess if it were me i would call the doctor asap!! im a freak about everything this time around.....hugs


----------



## Storked

Jessica, call the doc.
Krystina, crazy that the psychic may have been right!
May, do OPKs work for you? I got my first positive on Friday. Really hope that wasn't when I actually ovulated.
I'll test Wednesday guys. I am paranoid that this is just a weird cycle.


----------



## jrowenj

Jess - I bled at 9 weeks too... so, hopefully it's just a weird spotting! keep us posted


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Storked said:


> Jessica, call the doc.
> Krystina, crazy that the psychic may have been right!
> May, do OPKs work for you? I got my first positive on Friday. Really hope that wasn't when I actually ovulated.
> I'll test Wednesday guys. I am paranoid that this is just a weird cycle.

I started using OPKs 4 months ago and they have worked for me everytime. The hardest part was figuring out when to start using them so you don't miss your surge but after the first time you should fine. My positive OPKs are usually very obvious. Once you get a positive, it means you will O within the next 24-36 hours (I think). So if your positive came on Friday, you could have O'ed anytime from Friday-Saturday.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Girls, I spoke too soon. Just got my positive OPK!!!! No getting out of BD tonight. It's on!! Thank God I didn't skip last night or else I would totally regret it. Let's see what this month brings... A BFP or bringing tampons to DR!


----------



## Storked

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Girls, I spoke too soon. Just got my positive OPK!!!! No getting out of BD tonight. It's on!! Thank God I didn't skip last night or else I would totally regret it. Let's see what this month brings... A BFP or bringing tampons to DR!

:happydance:


----------



## mammaspath

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Girls, I spoke too soon. Just got my positive OPK!!!! No getting out of BD tonight. It's on!! Thank God I didn't skip last night or else I would totally regret it. Let's see what this month brings... A BFP or bringing tampons to DR!

f'xd for you may!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hope its the BFP May!!! Fxed for you!

Krystina WTF! Very, Very strange..... Hmmmmm guess its just a waiting game now

Bethany good on you for staying strong!

Jess any updates? Hope there wasn't anymore.


----------



## krystinab

May so happy you got your + opk today!

Bethany- take your time honey...I hate taking hpts...unless I get a + :)

Jess- did you seet the DR?

Jamie- what did you do this weekend? It was hot as hell outside! Does the baby move yet?

Amy what up???

I am so damn pissed about AF not showing up...last time this happened (almost a year ago exaclty) my DR gave me prometrium but it fucked me up and I ended up in the hospital...it did something to my vision...anyway maybe July is a no AF month for me...I really hope she comes though...I am so ready to get back to sex wiht a meaning.


----------



## jrowenj

WOO HOOO, MAY!!!!

Krystina - I stayed out of the heat all day Saturday! We are about to renovate our entire first floor, so we were at the stores all day browsing at kitchen stuff! Saturday night went to Hibachi dinner with friends for a friend's bday! YUM! Sunday, laid at my parent's pool alllllll day and got a sexy tan! 

Not really feeling the baby yet... sometimes I get a flutter here and there that may be it, but not sure!


----------



## Jessica28

I am not feeling really positive this time yet again. I didn't get to see the Doc today because there was an emergency and I was chasing around the helicopter again. I am so fed up. I called my family Doctor and he wanted me to see him on Wednesday but we have no transportation on Wednesday so I figured I would see him on Thursday. The mayor and his wife have offered to look after the helicopter service for us for a day or so but now OH will not hear of it. I am so fucking angry at the moment. All he cares about is the money and the possiblility of getting a job with them. I am doing half of the work and I have my job; yet I am spending my holidays chasing around a stupid helicopter every god damn 15 minutes. Oh if something is wrong a couple of days isn't going to make much difference. Oh well, good to know that he doesn't cared if I've had a mmc again. This will be the 3rd appointment that I missed. Unfortunately, I dont know how to drive so I can't go myself... my mom is working and being in isolation I have noone that is able to take me and I am so rotted. It's like no one give a flying fuck if something is wrong. And OH wants to go to town on his next 4 days off and he had given me a day at the spa for my bday and wants to go out for a nice dinner and all that....well he can surely go himself because I refuse to have to go on someones elses schedule all the time. I might go camping with my dad instead. I still have a really bad back and I am worried sick....but that doesn't fizz on him either. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## krystinab

Jess it could be that he doesn't want to think about anything being wrong so it's easier for him to just be busy....but I am praying at everything is ok. I feel like a lot of pregnant women have back pain. Do you have any cramping? You need to relax...if you really feel like you need to get to the hospital call tell DH you're going to call an ambulance...that should get him going. If y'all live in a small town and he wants towork with the mayor the last thing he would want is for paramedics to show up at his door because his wife is fearing she's miscarrying, ya know? Anyway good luck!


----------



## snowflakes120

Back from Vaca. Had a bit of catching up to do.

Gemma - I am sending you the most massive hugs across the miles to you. I am so very sorry huns for the loss of your LO and your tube. I will keep you and your hubby in my prayers and thoughts. After my surgery - the anesthesia made me so constipated - I took Milk of Magnesia to help me. I had laproscopic surgery done so I had the excess gas in my tummy too (and it was in my shoulder!). What helped the most was walking around really slow. Hope you continue to heal physically and emotionally as time goes on. Can't believe how soon your wedding is coming up - it is something great to look forward to!! 

Jess - I really hope that you get some medical attention soon.

Krystina - Hope that AF shows or your BFP!

May - Hooray for + OPK!! Go get it girl! Looks like were def gonna be cycle buds this time around!!

Bethany - Test girl! 

Jaime - Sounds like a great weekend. I love shopping around for house stuff!

AFM, Hubby is deemed "perfectly normal"!!!!!!!!! I so happy and thrilled. We just have to deal my issues then. 2 weeks til the RE appt. And I got my + OPK today!! So I should OV real soon!! Really hope that I get my BFP this cycle!! We def got our BD bases covered while away!!

We had a absolutely wonderful vaca. I loved being able to spend some alone time with hubby. We did a ton of stuff and ate lots of great seafood (my fav!).


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa, welcome back!!! Hope you had a great time! I can't believe we got our positive OPK on the same day!! Yay!! Let's get the symptom spotting begin! 

So I am sitting here, wondering if I made the right choice using Preseed. I almost never get ewcm, it's always either creamy or watery. I used about 2ml of Preseed today because it said it helps with PH, transportation of sperm and it helps sperm live longer. But I am also worried because some stats mentioned it kills 20% of sperm. I also find that because it is so lubricated down there, there tends to be more leakage after BD which probably doesn't help retain the sperm.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - Glad you had a great trip! Also, great news about your husband's swimmers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

May - I think you should be OK with the pre-seed. I think a couple women on here used it the month they conceived!


----------



## krystinab

yaaahhhh Lisa...a good vacation is all you need to make a baby...so happy about DH sperm...now its all about timing :) FX this is you month and there is no need for an RE appointment.

May- I am not a fan of preseed but many women say it works. I am all about the legs in the air technique to retain the sperm...LOLOLOL good luck lady!

Jamie- what are you building in you house? Do you already have a nursery?

AFM, CD40...LOL thats sooo funny to me, so funny I am about to cry...last night I prayed and I gave my crazy cycle and TTC drama up to God. I am driving myself bonkers with all this TTC stuff...when I woke up this morning I almost started crying because of my dry skin...guessing that means AF is near...I tend to cry about everything when shes close...fx the witch comes..LOL


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> yaaahhhh Lisa...a good vacation is all you need to make a baby...so happy about DH sperm...now its all about timing :) FX this is you month and there is no need for an RE appointment.
> 
> May- I am not a fan of preseed but many women say it works. I am all about the legs in the air technique to retain the sperm...LOLOLOL good luck lady!
> 
> Jamie- what are you building in you house? Do you already have a nursery?
> 
> AFM, CD40...LOL thats sooo funny to me, so funny I am about to cry...last night I prayed and I gave my crazy cycle and TTC drama up to God. I am driving myself bonkers with all this TTC stuff...when I woke up this morning I almost started crying because of my dry skin...guessing that means AF is near...I tend to cry about everything when shes close...fx the witch comes..LOL

I totally understand you want to cry.... if you aren't pregnant, you just want to get to the next fertile period already! Is there a chance that since your cycle is so long that maybe you could have ovulated late and you could still have a chance to be preggers??

we are remodeling our entire downstairs. Our kitchen is very dated. It was built in 1960 and has the original cabinets. We also want an open floor plan so we are knocking down some walls to open the kitchen into the tv room for better entertaining! We do a have a nursery... right now it is just a guest room. When we find out the gender, we will start decorating it!


----------



## jrowenj

i did a morph of what our baby would look like... omg... 

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/d069dff701f2b760689bcaf7bba66af0/0/14306949/Baby-of-CIMG0002-JPG-and-377570-2502111960989-228957589-n-jpg.jpeg


----------



## mammaspath

jaime i tried that yesterday.......my picks wont upload.......

welcome back lisa!!!

krystina - i know how that feels......i did cry infact

may - i used preseed for one cycle.......the one right before the bfp so i hope it helps you!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - did you do the one on The Bump? It wouldn't work for me. I did this one on morphthing.com


----------



## mammaspath

i tried both.......im gonna try again later......

p.s.............im a lime today! wahoo!


----------



## krystinab

ok jamie so the morph is awesome! I am so going to do that when I get off today...HILARIOUS!! I think my body is just doing its own thing...I could have not O'd at all who knows? I didnt use OPKS...sooo I have no idea.

Amy, a lime??? I want a maragarita!! So when you had your long cycle how long was it? Was the the cycle before your BFP?


----------



## mammaspath

i beleive it was 37 or 38 day cycle........and id love a margarita!!!!yiyi

im so freaking tired today!


----------



## threemakefive

Krystina I read that takig a month off clomid really messes with ur cycle but then its back on track...hope af arrives soon...month before my.bfp was 9 weeks so ur doing better than I did haha
Welcome back lisa...glad it was a good time

Afm off to sono :) have a great day girls!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, sounds like an amazing vacation. Congrats on your hubby's swimmers. 

May, I should be in my TWW too. I know some BFP are coming this month.

Krystina, so sorry this cycle is so crazy for you. I'm sure your anxious, our bodies can be so cruel.

Jaimie, good luck with renovations. I hate all the dust and mess but sounds like it will be worth it in the end. 

Amy, 11 weeks... Wow your almost in 2nd trimester. Have you told everyone yet?


----------



## jrowenj

Sunny skies said:


> Lisa, sounds like an amazing vacation. Congrats on your hubby's swimmers.
> 
> May, I should be in my TWW too. I know some BFP are coming this month.
> 
> Krystina, so sorry this cycle is so crazy for you. I'm sure your anxious, our bodies can be so cruel.
> 
> Jaimie, good luck with renovations. I hate all the dust and mess but sounds like it will be worth it in the end.
> 
> Amy, 11 weeks... Wow your almost in 2nd trimester. Have you told everyone yet?

I am NOT excited about the dirt and mess at all! Especially being that my husband is doing all the work and he is a messy worker! As long as it's cleaned up by the time baby comes I will be happy! hahaha!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Lisa so happy your DHs count was good now its time to relax! Although you're probably still chilled from your vaca and this could be your month!

Jaime how fun! A lovely new kitchen for when miss piggy arrives

Three how was the sono?

Excited for the 2WW ladies!! Krystina WTH is happening!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jess any updates?


----------



## Jessica28

My mom is bringing me to the Doctor on Thursday and I am really praying he will send me for an early scan. Keep your fingers crossed for me. I don't have any back pain today nor have I seen any tinges of anything.... though It still worries me that I am feeling so great.


----------



## threemakefive

BeverleyLN said:


> Lisa so happy your DHs count was good now its time to relax! Although you're probably still chilled from your vaca and this could be your month!
> 
> Jaime how fun! A lovely new kitchen for when miss piggy arrives
> 
> Three how was the sono?
> 
> Excited for the 2WW ladies!! Krystina WTH is happening!!

Went great bev thanks for asking :) how are u doing?


----------



## smythdm

Hi ladies -

Sooo I know that I'm not a super regular poster here, but I did get added to the list, and I though it'd look good for us to have a 15th (more than 50%!!) BFP added - it's me :) 

I was actually the elusive June BFP and I felt so bad hiding, but I just wanted to do everything absolutely opposite of what I did for the last pregnancy, which ended in miscarriage. So that included not letting anyone know! 

So now I'm 7 weeks and just got back from my second sonogram and seeing the heartbeat for the second time, measuring right on track! I know I've got a long way to go, but I just feel better and more positive, so I thought what the heck! I'm about 50% anxious and 50% over the moon excited!! My OB was awesome today and told me I could come in for sonograms anytime I wanted if I got anxious or felt something was up. That helped a lot. 

So thats it :)


----------



## jaynehard74

smythdm said:


> Hi ladies -
> 
> Sooo I know that I'm not a super regular poster here, but I did get added to the list, and I though it'd look good for us to have a 15th (more than 50%!!) BFP added - it's me :)
> 
> I was actually the elusive June BFP and I felt so bad hiding, but I just wanted to do everything absolutely opposite of what I did for the last pregnancy, which ended in miscarriage. So that included not letting anyone know!
> 
> So now I'm 7 weeks and just got back from my second sonogram and seeing the heartbeat for the second time, measuring right on track! I know I've got a long way to go, but I just feel better and more positive, so I thought what the heck! I'm about 50% anxious and 50% over the moon excited!! My OB was awesome today and told me I could come in for sonograms anytime I wanted if I got anxious or felt something was up. That helped a lot.
> 
> So thats it :)

Fantastic news, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats Smyth!!!!!!


----------



## Storked

smythdm said:


> Hi ladies -
> 
> Sooo I know that I'm not a super regular poster here, but I did get added to the list, and I though it'd look good for us to have a 15th (more than 50%!!) BFP added - it's me :)
> 
> I was actually the elusive June BFP and I felt so bad hiding, but I just wanted to do everything absolutely opposite of what I did for the last pregnancy, which ended in miscarriage. So that included not letting anyone know!
> 
> So now I'm 7 weeks and just got back from my second sonogram and seeing the heartbeat for the second time, measuring right on track! I know I've got a long way to go, but I just feel better and more positive, so I thought what the heck! I'm about 50% anxious and 50% over the moon excited!! My OB was awesome today and told me I could come in for sonograms anytime I wanted if I got anxious or felt something was up. That helped a lot.
> 
> So thats it :)

:happydance:


----------



## mammaspath

smythdm said:


> Hi ladies -
> 
> Sooo I know that I'm not a super regular poster here, but I did get added to the list, and I though it'd look good for us to have a 15th (more than 50%!!) BFP added - it's me :)
> 
> I was actually the elusive June BFP and I felt so bad hiding, but I just wanted to do everything absolutely opposite of what I did for the last pregnancy, which ended in miscarriage. So that included not letting anyone know!
> 
> So now I'm 7 weeks and just got back from my second sonogram and seeing the heartbeat for the second time, measuring right on track! I know I've got a long way to go, but I just feel better and more positive, so I thought what the heck! I'm about 50% anxious and 50% over the moon excited!! My OB was awesome today and told me I could come in for sonograms anytime I wanted if I got anxious or felt something was up. That helped a lot.
> 
> So thats it :)

you little sneaky brat!!!! haha jk congrats!!!! how awesome!


----------



## krystinab

Awww congrats Smydthm!

Guess who showed up?! A flippin flow.....in two short weeks I will Oing!! Going to use opks this cycle!


----------



## Storked

krystinab said:


> Awww congrats Smydthm!
> 
> Guess who showed up?! A flippin flow.....in two short weeks I will Oing!! Going to use opks this cycle!

This is your cycle! Isn't that what the psychic told you? Catch that eggy! Woohoo!


----------



## jf1414

YAY! Congrats Smyth!!!! Thats awesome news :)

Krystina this is your month girlfriend!!! Get that egg!


----------



## snowflakes120

Smyth - Congrats girl! So happy for you!! H&H 9 months! Can't believe 50% of us SMEP'ers are PG! Those are some great odds I tell ya!

Krystina - Sorry that AF showed but now you have a fresh new cycle and you can start planning!!

Anyone want to share some Bump pics!!! We haven't had any in a while now!!


----------



## smythdm

Thanks ladies! I feel much better now that the news is out - though no one else knows yet :)


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina- july babyyyyy!!!!

I will post a bump pic tmrw :)


----------



## Sunny skies

Smythdm, congratulations, nice to see that we keep having a steady number of BFP's on this thread. 

Krystina, Sounds like your on a mission to catch that egg. This has to be your month.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Smythdm congratulations!!! Wowza 50%! Will be updating the first page soon with newbies and our new BFP!

Krystina happy that you know where you are now are I hope that this is your month! 

AFM I am fine getting a bit bigger now 12 weeks to go on Saturday and I'll post a bump pic very soon


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Smythdm - congrats! Let's get these BFPs going!

Kristina - sorry AF got you but hope you are relieved the waiting is over. 

Afm I clearly had a positive OPK two days ago and felt O pains yesterday afternoon so I know I have already O'ed but no thermal shift this morning! In fact, it's dropped a bit!! How long after O will I see a shift? Should I be worried about an anovulatory cycle? Now I have no idea when to count as 1 DPO!


----------



## jrowenj

May - do you think you will ov today and get your surge tomorrow? A positive OPK can indicate ovulating in the next 2 days, right?


----------



## jrowenj

15 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica28

May - When I Oed I didn't see a big thermal shift, in fact it was so slow going up that FF never did give me crosshairs and I just went with my gut and did the manual override! Hope it turns into a BFP for you!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well I see I am not alone on not OVing May!!! I guess we'll just have to wait this out til we get our temp raises. 

I have never OV'd this late... ever... and I have 16 cycles of charts. I have never OV'd later than CD16. I have no idea what my body is doing but I am not happy at all about it. I am throwing a temper tantrum. I had a major meltdown this AM. If I don't get a temp raise tomorrow. I think I just might have to be put into a facility. I am taking this well. So much for the vacation around my fertile time and being stress free. I think I am worse now than I was before. We are on our 5th straight day of BDing in a row at this point - hubby said he didn't make a large "deposit" this AM. I feel out already. God only knows how freaking big my Follie is this cycle with it being a later OV than usual. I am having a super super hard time accepting the fact that I have to go to the RE/FS. I have major issues. It sucks. It sucks hard. I honestly don't think this will ever happen for us. Sorry for being a downer. I'm in a horrible mood today...


----------



## krystinab

Jamie you have the cutest baby bump!! I love it! 

Lisa sorry you are feeling down. I know it really sucks when you expect your body to do one thing and its doing something totally different. Are you still on the clomid? If not, its very possible your body is doing a reset. On the other hand I had one cycle of clomid where I O'd on CD18 and one on CD13 thats a pretty big difference. I have faith that you will see your BFP soon, even if a RE is necessary the final result (a bouncy bundle of joy) will be yours soon :hugs:

May when my temps play games, like Jess I do a manual override for the day after my last +opk...

AFM, nothing just my usual CD2 crampy, crazy, cry baby self....LOLOL Hoping and praying this is it for me. So tired of TTC...this has to be lucky month #14


----------



## mammaspath

Jess,
When is your appt?


----------



## Jessica28

I am finally going to my appointment tomorrow morning. I am not getting my hopes my for a scan tomorrow but I do think he will try and set up an early scan for me as soon as possible.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Well I see I am not alone on not OVing May!!! I guess we'll just have to wait this out til we get our temp raises.
> 
> I have never OV'd this late... ever... and I have 16 cycles of charts. I have never OV'd later than CD16. I have no idea what my body is doing but I am not happy at all about it. I am throwing a temper tantrum. I had a major meltdown this AM. If I don't get a temp raise tomorrow. I think I just might have to be put into a facility. I am taking this well. So much for the vacation around my fertile time and being stress free. I think I am worse now than I was before. We are on our 5th straight day of BDing in a row at this point - hubby said he didn't make a large "deposit" this AM. I feel out already. God only knows how freaking big my Follie is this cycle with it being a later OV than usual. I am having a super super hard time accepting the fact that I have to go to the RE/FS. I have major issues. It sucks. It sucks hard. I honestly don't think this will ever happen for us. Sorry for being a downer. I'm in a horrible mood today...

Are u getting ur follie looked at?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - it's possible that I will O today, though, I felt the O cramps last night. Maybe I just need to give my body another day to show a thermal shift? 

Kristina & Jess - I would probably do a FF override if there's no increase in temp in the next few days. Isn't it true that when there's no thermal shift = no O? Would I be fooling myself into thinking I did O?

Lisa - girl, I am sorry you feel so down. I am on the same boat. Did you get a positive OPK? I remembered you said you did. I am anxiously waiting to see my temp tomorrow as they (google) said temp shift can happen 1-3 days after the LH surge but sometimes it might take as many as 5 days. 

Maybe I shouldn't be sleeping with my fan on. I always wake up freezing when it's time to temp. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. DH and I have also been bD'ing the last 5 days. Is it safe to stop yet?


----------



## snowflakes120

Jaime - Forgot to mention that I love your bump pic!! Looking good girl!! No, I chose not to have the U/S done this cycle. I am pretty sure that once I go to the RE - She will be wanting U/S's every cycle from now on though. At least from what I have read, it seems pretty standard protocol. 

Jess - Hooray for appt.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime, such a cute baby bump!


----------



## snowflakes120

May - I wish you were closer so we could go out for lunch and have a chat. Oh yea, and eat dessert... I hear ya about temps in the room affecting your BBT chart. The days that I had all those lower temps were nights that we were on Vacation and we kept the room super cold. Once I came back home - you can see these past 2 temps are higher than the others but back to where they should be. Oh well. I thought my OPK was + but it was a little bit lighter than the control so I guess I shouldn't count it as positive but that is usually a + for me - I never get a good surge til the actual day of OV. I figure I'm still gonna continue BDing til I get my temp shift.


----------



## shellideaks

Lisa I hope you get your temp shift soon!

Here's my bump from last week, took it with it being V-Day. I'm taking a new picture every 2 weeks and it's actually scary at how much bigger I've got since 17 weeks. I feel very pregnant now lol.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=433453&d=1341333732


----------



## krystinab

Shelli too cute...

Why did you and Jamie cut your heads out the piks


----------



## shellideaks

Lol mine isn't in it cos I don't even photograph my face, just focus on my bump really. Plus since getting pregnant my skin has been shitty, so you wouldn't wanna see my face anyway :p


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

snowflakes120 said:


> May - I wish you were closer so we could go out for lunch and have a chat. Oh yea, and eat dessert... I hear ya about temps in the room affecting your BBT chart. The days that I had all those lower temps were nights that we were on Vacation and we kept the room super cold. Once I came back home - you can see these past 2 temps are higher than the others but back to where they should be. Oh well. I thought my OPK was + but it was a little bit lighter than the control so I guess I shouldn't count it as positive but that is usually a + for me - I never get a good surge til the actual day of OV. I figure I'm still gonna continue BDing til I get my temp shift.

Ditto! There was no denying that my OPK was positive. Only thing is it usually lasts all day, sometimes 2 days, till it turns back to negative. This time, it surged and was gone by night time. So I either had the surge in the middle of the night and I caught the end of it with the OPK or my hormones are messed up. Either way, I am keeping my FX for us that we'll see a temp shift tomorrow morning. I totally agree that the room temperature has something to do with our BBT. There are days I wake up sweating because it's 90 degrees out and some days I am shivering because DH left the fan/AC on overnight. So I don't even know whether to trust my temps. I am still feeling slightly bloated today so O could have happened today but I had crazy cramps yesterday so I thought for sure O was last night. We will see tomorrow.... BTW, I am so glad your DH's results came back normal! My DH has agreed to do a SA if we don't get PG in a cycle or two. I am so nervous and hope we don't have to go there.


----------



## Storked

Not feeling hopeful. My cervical mucus is drying up :(


----------



## mammaspath

shellideaks said:


> Lisa I hope you get your temp shift soon!
> 
> Here's my bump from last week, took it with it being V-Day. I'm taking a new picture every 2 weeks and it's actually scary at how much bigger I've got since 17 weeks. I feel very pregnant now lol.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=433453&d=1341333732

so cute!!
i wanna see the front of your shirt!


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, sorry for your bad day, we've all been there and sometimes a giod vent is just what you need to feel better. 

Jess, hope your appointment gives you the peace of mind you need.

May, looks like you've covered your bases. I think that's why I haven't had the courage to use OPKs yet. Maybe ignorance is bliss. Since my operation I've noticed that I have what I think are ovulation pains. Does this mean you would be ovulating that day or within the next few days?

Jaime and shelli,I want your cute baby bumps.


----------



## Sunny skies

Gemma, just thinking about you and your recovery. How are u feeling these days. Has the bloating gone down?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny skies said:


> May, looks like you've covered your bases. I think that's why I haven't had the courage to use OPKs yet. Maybe ignorance is bliss. Since my operation I've noticed that I have what I think are ovulation pains. Does this mean you would be ovulating that day or within the next few days?

My O cramps/pains are usually right before O. It usually follows a positive OPK. Then the day after the cramps, I would see a temp shift. I didn't this time so I am wondering what's wrong with my body. I hope I see a rise in temp tomorrow morning to confirm I did O. I think OPKs are great because it helps me pinpoint when I am about to O. Problem is it takes a lot of work.


----------



## jrowenj

Love the pic, shelli!!!

May- I'm praying for youyr shift tomorrow morn!


----------



## Bride2b

Sunny skies said:


> Gemma, just thinking about you and your recovery. How are u feeling these days. Has the bloating gone down?

Hi hun, thanks for asking about me. I've not been on in a few days - I feel like my journey has stalled for a while, its really crap knowing we cant try for 3 months until my body is recovered! So that takes us to 2 years since we started trying - I just feel pissed off that its taken so long to get a baby.

My tummy is going down now thank goodness, but still a bit puffy. I have just been wearing maxi dresses as I cant wear trousers over my stitches as they are quite sensitive.

I am glad I have my wedding so close as I have been busy doing stuff for that, had my hair & make up trial, have made my table plan, am halfway through the table place names. I am lucky I have stuff to keep me occupied otherwise I think I would be going out of my mind knowing I am not pregnant and that I am back to square one.

I'm still taking the tramodol to get rid of the pain but it totally knocks me out!

Thanks again for asking how I am - I'm ok but do feel a bit sad that my journey is taking so long! xx


----------



## BeverleyLN

Bride2b said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> Gemma, just thinking about you and your recovery. How are u feeling these days. Has the bloating gone down?
> 
> Hi hun, thanks for asking about me. I've not been on in a few days - I feel like my journey has stalled for a while, its really crap knowing we cant try for 3 months until my body is recovered! So that takes us to 2 years since we started trying - I just feel pissed off that its taken so long to get a baby.
> 
> My tummy is going down now thank goodness, but still a bit puffy. I have just been wearing maxi dresses as I cant wear trousers over my stitches as they are quite sensitive.
> 
> I am glad I have my wedding so close as I have been busy doing stuff for that, had my hair & make up trial, have made my table plan, am halfway through the table place names. I am lucky I have stuff to keep me occupied otherwise I think I would be going out of my mind knowing I am not pregnant and that I am back to square one.
> 
> I'm still taking the tramodol to get rid of the pain but it totally knocks me out!
> 
> Thanks again for asking how I am - I'm ok but do feel a bit sad that my journey is taking so long! xxClick to expand...

Gemma glad you're ok and your bloating has gone down, sending the biggest hugs to you x


----------



## snowflakes120

Still thinking of you Gemma. So happy that the wedding planning is going well. I can't wait to see pics of your special day! It truly was the best day ever for me. Sorry that your journey is taking a round about way and not going how you planned it would. I understand completely! Some days, I can't believe that this is our story and the way things are panning out for us. But we will continue to be strong woman!! 

May - I see you got a temp raise today. I got a little one as well. I'm hoping tomorrow it goes up even more. It kinda worries me that it was so small. That maybe I still haven't OV or it wasn't a strong OV. We BD'd again this AM just to be sure. 

Sunny - Where are in your cycle. I can't quite remember!

Bethany - Any new news? Have you tested yet?


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - I am so glad that you are starting to feel better. I am sure you will feel great in no time. I am happy that you have your wedding to occupy you... it's such a happy, wonderful moment in your life and you deserve to focus on that : )


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - Nice temp rise! I hope it stays up!


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, I think your temp rise was enough to say you O'd on CD17; which is not far off from when you thought you'd O.

May I see you have a small temp rise too! Awesome. They say it can take up to 48 hours to O after a +opk. As a matter of fact, when you get inseminated its usually 48 hours after a +...

Jamie "cooking a loaf" I love it...

Amy, whats the deal? can we see your bump??

Gemma, I am so happy the bloating is going down. How is your honey doing?

Bethany, any updates?

AFM, nothing! Just waiting for AF to leave. Got my OPK's in the mail the other day. Cant wait to crack those puppies open!


----------



## mammaspath

jaime - youre and avacado!!!!

Krytstina - i knew i couldn't hide forever......ill get a bump pic up today....i just feel so bloated!!!

Gemma - i can't wait too see your wedding pics.......so glad youre feeling better

afm - i had a breakdown last night........ms has got my last nerve......it was a real tears meltdown......this morning seems to be better so hopefully this next week brings relief!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks, guys. I am relieved there's a temp rise this morning too. So DH and I didn't get to BD last night, is that bad???


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Thanks, guys. I am relieved there's a temp rise this morning too. So DH and I didn't get to BD last night, is that bad???

you should be OK. You BD the night before? BD tonight too!


----------



## mammaspath

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Thanks, guys. I am relieved there's a temp rise this morning too. So DH and I didn't get to BD last night, is that bad???

i thought you already had a pos opk.........i think you should be fine:happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls - I have a message to pass on from Joanna. ;)

Will you please pass this along to the smep girls-

Please let everyone that I miss them and I am sorry I have not been around much. Clomid is making me crazy bitchy and my headaches are unbearable. Under a lot of stress with the move AND ttc at the same time. Trying to keep busy and keep my mind off of things. I will check in soon- I promise. DUST!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Amy - I had my positive OPK on Monday but my temp shift was today. So FF is going to say that O day was yesterday, Weds. I BD'ed all the way up until yesterday. Last night we didn't get to BD. So technically I missed BD'ing on my O day? Though I swore I O'ed on Tues when I had crazy cramps.

Jaime - thanks. Fx!

Lisa - say hi to Joanna for me!


----------



## mammaspath

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Amy - I had my positive OPK on Monday but my temp shift was today. So FF is going to say that O day was yesterday, Weds. I BD'ed all the way up until yesterday. Last night we didn't get to BD. So technically I missed BD'ing on my O day? Though I swore I O'ed on Tues when I had crazy cramps.
> 
> Jaime - thanks. Fx!
> 
> Lisa - say hi to Joanna for me!

Just an fyi.......according the calendar i did not bd on ov day either when i got the bfp so fx'd!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

May - The actual day of OV has the least chance of ending up PG. It's the days before that are good. I'm gonna try and find the info... 

Comparison of Cumulative Probability of Conception by day of Intercourse:

Day after OV - 0%
Day of OV - 5%
One day before OV - 26%
Two days before OV - 28%
Three days before OV - 13%
Four days before OV - 13%
Five days before OV - 0%


----------



## Jessica28

May - We didn't BD on the day of O either so I think you have your bases covered!

Gemma - I am so happy to know that you are doing better. I can't believe your wedding is so soon! Exciting times and you are going to make a beautiful bride!

Amy - I'd still trade places with you and take your ms if I could! I would be happy to experience it just once and then I know I would feel a little more reassured. 

Lisa - I have my fingers crossed for you & May - I think we are going to have to update the front page sooner than later!

Jaime - You have such a great bump! I look HUGE but I have only gained a pound. lol

AFM, My Doctor is going to set up an early ultrasound and right now I am just waiting for the appointment so I feel a little better knowing I don't have to wait until September for an u/s. Hoping to get my appointment tomorrow and by Sunday our Helicopter service should end and our ferry should be back!


----------



## Storked

snowflakes120 said:


> May - The actual day of OV has the least chance of ending up PG. It's the days before that are good. I'm gonna try and find the info...
> 
> Comparison of Cumulative Probability of Conception by day of Intercourse:
> 
> Day after OV - 0%
> Day of OV - 5%
> One day before OV - 26%
> Two days before OV - 28%
> Three days before OV - 13%
> Four days before OV - 13%
> Five days before OV - 0%

Thanks for sharing this!

Jessica, can't wait to hear good news :flower:


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> May - The actual day of OV has the least chance of ending up PG. It's the days before that are good. I'm gonna try and find the info...
> 
> Comparison of Cumulative Probability of Conception by day of Intercourse:
> 
> Day after OV - 0%
> Day of OV - 5%
> One day before OV - 26%
> Two days before OV - 28%
> Three days before OV - 13%
> Four days before OV - 13%
> Five days before OV - 0%


Guess that's why SMEP is so effective, BDing every other day and 3 days after a +opk almost guarantees the spem will be waiting for that eggy to drop.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I feel much better knowing I might not have missed an opportunity!

Jess - Good luck with your scan!


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, I'm on cd 17 of a 29 day cycle. My stomach has been feeling unsettled the last 2 days, I know it's too early to symptom spot, it's probably just something I ate.

May, every month I start with a good feeling a chicken out and don't use the OPK. I guess I worry it won't matter as I won't really know which side I'm ovulating on. I think my left side is pretty much useless and the odds of my right Fallopian tube picking up the egg from the left ovary is unlikely. :nope:

Gemma, I'm glad your focussing on your wedding as you need a distraction. The 3 month wait is hard but I think it's important both physically and emotionally. It took me 2 months to physically start feeling myself again but I still felt tired a lot. I wore yoga pants for almost 3 weeks as I felt so uncomfortable. The stitching can also get itchy, I had staples and they were removed a week later, my scar will never let me forget but I know there was nothing I could have done and time has helped. I'm sure you'll be feeling better by your wedding. Stay focused on all the positives in your life. Sending big hugs your way.


----------



## snowflakes120

**cricket noises**


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, why is your emotion sad? It is quiet in here!


----------



## shellideaks

https://boards.buffalobills.com/images/smilies/tumbleweed.gif


----------



## jrowenj

Been busy. Had my 3 best friends over for the weekend to celebrate my friend's 30th!! My one bff who's been ttc for 2 and a half years was late for AF so we talked her into testing with us and she is pregnant!!!!!!! I am so freakin happy for her!!! Don't lose hope, ladies!! God is so good!


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime that is great I remember u talkig of her and hoping she would get het bfp :) that's great news...

How is everyone? Let's get a quick rundown of where every one is in their cycles?


----------



## mammaspath

shelli - i just read your ticker......only 100 days!!! omg i can't wait!

jaime - so exciting for you friend!! 

afm still tired and sick..........doc appt and scan on thursday.....


----------



## krystinab

Jamie that is sooo awesome! I am so happybfor your gf...2.5 yr is a long time...and yalls kids will be close in age!

Amy sorry you are feeling sick....hopefully the ms ends soon

AFM, Just got finished with AF...will start OPKs on CD12 and on to SMEP....


----------



## Bride2b

Hey girls, where the hell is everyone? I know I havent posted....been lurking as clearly have nothing to report! This WTT is just bull shit, I have been reading up on the internet about ectopic, some people were told they could try again after they felt emotionally ok. I know my insides must be in a bit of a mess still as I still get pain and still have brusing and stitches, I just wonder if 3 months is actually necessary? Anyone know? I cant wait that long to start TTC again as its more than likely gonna take me longer now anyway!


----------



## jrowenj

Not sure, gemma. I hope u can start soon :)


----------



## Bride2b

Just doing loads of reading, there are not many ectopic threads (I hope thats a good thing!) Some people have just started straight away, I am in two minds really. I want to but am scared that things inside wont be healed! But then I think it might take longer this time so why not get the ball rolling? Lovebot had an ectopic and got preggers about 3 months after I seem to remember? From when I started bleeding it would mean I would probably O around my wedding. I might go back to my reflexologist and tell her to stimulate my ovaries etc, I am sure the reflexology last time helped me. I know she will be reluctant and tell me I need to recover first. I just dont think I can wait!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hey girls...

Gemma I think personally you should start trying when YOU feel ready, maybe it would be a good idea to just relax and not temp or use OPKs around your wedding then see what happens have fun and enjoy your big day and honeymoon the jump back into TTC after that

Amy feel better soon!

Jaime what a feeling you all must of had! Wow so amazing

Jess any updates?

Krystina glad that witch is outta here!!


----------



## krystinab

Gemma, when is your follow up appointment? I feel like if you dont give your body time to heal then it could potentially cause issues if you get pregnant too soon. I know you want to get back to it, but please check with your DR first! I know with my D&C my DR made me wait 4 weeks and when we finally had sex it was horrible....it didnt make it better that DH wasnt ready to try again so we used condoms for 6 months...ugh...WTT sucks but its best to get your body back to 100%. When is your honeymoon? Where are you guys going?


----------



## Bride2b

I dont have a follow up, they just send you packing from the hospital and basically said they'll see me again when I'm 6 weeks pregnant if I dont have any complications in between.

I totally plan just to relax as I know that works for me, I am not doing opks, temping etc this time round as it just gets me stressed! I have been putting the feelers out and the general consensus from others (who I trust) is that once I feel ready go for it as my body will only allow me to fall pregnant when its ready. So I think I will just take it easy and not prevent or anything for certainly these first few months like I thought about doing at first. I think I will send myself insane if I wait to try, I just know I cant do that. After losing Bertie all I wanted was to be pregnant and thats never gone away, I will only start to heal emotionally when I get my rainbow in my arms - until then I think I will always have this hanging over me.

Krystina, what CD are you on?

How you feeling Bev?

Yeah Jaime I forgot to say its so awesome that your friend got a BFP - did you all cry? Details please!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Oh yeah, no honeymoon booked, we are just going to go away to a spa for a few days after. We plan to honeymoon at a later date, as OH has the surf school which is high season now. The only time we can really go away is Christmas due to our jobs, but I am not going to book anything yet as my priority is to get pregnant & would not even consider leaving the country when I am pregnant with my track record of unsuccessful pregnancies!


----------



## krystinab

Gemma, I think its a great idea for you to get yourself emotionally together!!! I know you will have your rainbow soon! Speaking of rainbows there was a double rainbow after the storm yesterday...soooo beautiful!! You should look at cheapcarribean.com they have awesome packages :)

I am only on CD7, only using OPK's...and going to try SMEP this cycle...


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - Everything is going to work out :hugs: I know the wait from now until being physically and emotionally ready is going to seem like an eternity... Less than 2 weeks until your big day!!!!!!!!!!

Krystina - the boring wait before sex fest... ughhhhhhhh

Bethany... any updates?!

Amy - yeaaa for a scan this week!!!!!!!! I hope to have my scan in the next 10-14 days and find the gender of this little piece of ham!


----------



## Jessica28

I have an appointment on Friday @ 1 p.m. Had to cancel my appointment for the 19th because of where I live it is impossible to make it. Really hoping to get something straightened out at that appointment.


----------



## krystinab

OMG Jamie I cant believe your pregnanacy is moving so quickly!! What do you think your having? Had you had any dreams about the baby's sex?

Amy Horray for your upcoming scan! So exciting!

Jess glad you got somethin scheuduled!! Keep us posted!

Bethany, yooohoooo where are you???


----------



## jrowenj

i had a dream that it's a boy! That was the only dream I had. I don't know why I feel like it's going to be a boy... i can't freakin wait to find out... it's driving me even crazier than the TWW used to!


----------



## krystinab

Jamie then I'd say youre having a boy....you got that mothers intitution! Can't wait til your scan!


----------



## Jessica28

My bets are boy for Jaime too! I have a feeling I am having a boy too but OH thinks it's a girl. A friend of mine just brought me a load of maternity clothes which I need already...lol. It was an unexpected but plesant suprise!


----------



## Sunny skies

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been around. We just finished our outdoor patio and garden so it's been super busy with BBQ's and people coming over. Hope everyone's been enjoying their summer.

Gemma, I heard of some people trying right away and getting pregnant, but personally I needed some time as I was too scared. I think they say at least 2 cycles so that your body heals and you can date your pregnancy more accurately. Whatever you decide will be right for you. I asked for a follow up appointment even though it wasn't mandatory. I had so many questions and the OBGYN who did the surgery was able to meet with my OH and I. I think my husband needed to hear that it was ok to start trying.

Krystina, so happy your witch is gone and you can get back to Smep, good luck.

AF is due next Tuesday, I will test on Wed if AF doesn't show up. I have to say I'm upset with myself as we didn't bed as much this cycle. No symptoms to report either.


----------



## Bride2b

Thanks Sunny - the info out there is just so vague. I think I should get an appointment with my doctor to have a chat about it all, but as he is just my doctor I dont know how much he will know.The hospital have sent him a letter and its all on my file about what happened.

Keeping the fingers crossed for you - remember it only takes one little guy to get through!! 

Jaime & Jess - I think mothers intuition is usually right too! I think you kind of get a good feeling what you are having!


----------



## krystinab

ooooh a new patio? I love having people over for cookouts!! Really hope this is your month Sunny.

Has anyone heard from Storked? She just fell off the map!

AFM, so one of Seans dearest friends lost his little brother. He was only 22, aparently he had a heart attack and then they gave hime medicine that casued a seizure and he passed. He had a 1 year old and a wife who is devestated. Please keep them in your prayers!!


----------



## Bride2b

Oh my goodness Krystina that is so sad. Its so much more tragic when they are so youg and have a young family too.xx


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, sorry to hear the sad news. I can't imagine how difficult it must be for the family.

Who's testing next?, we need to catch up to all the pregnant ladies.


----------



## Bride2b

I'm totally lost where everyone is. Sunny your testing next Weds if no AF, Krystina you are CD8/9. Where the hell is everyone? May? Lisa? Stalked? MrsJ has probably packed herself away in a box ready for her move!


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm here. Lurking. Staying behind the scenes. Been really down and out. Don't want to infect anyone with my negativity. I am 6dpo and symptom less. I have my progesterone bloods tomorrow - I will know my level on Thursday. Not much else to report. 

I go to the RE/FS on Monday. I just called and confirmed the appt and sent off 2 pds of my medical records to them.

So sorry for your friend Krystina.


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!! im still here!!!!

im a plum today!

snow - i had sad days myself.......sending prayers for you!

krystina - omg that is terrible......i just am devastated for that family!!!

ya id like an update on where everyone is??!!!!

I need to take a bump pic......and my next scan is thursday!


----------



## krystinab

Amy....a lil plum too cute...have you had any sex dreams about your lil bun?

Lisa sometimes no symptoms is best. I really hope you caught that eggy...you so deserve it!

Sunny I think its going to be Lisa testing next....I have no idea when I am going to O so I prob wont be testing until mid-August....booooooo


----------



## Sunny skies

Ok, sounds like Lisa and I are next keeping my fingers crossed for us.

May, I thought you were coming up close too, when are you testing?


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, sorry you've been feeling down. TTC can take a toll on us, so don't worry about bringing the energy down. Hope this is your month.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi girls, sorry I have been MIA. July has been a busy month for me and I have been so stressed! My BFF, me and our hubbys went on a weekend road trip to PA this past weekend, tried out a new casino and went shopping at the outlets. I also have family who came from overseas this week so there will be lots of entertaining for me. I am bringing them to the Statue of Liberty, Empire State Building, 9/11 Memorial, etc. this Friday in addition to my hectic work schedule. To top it off, I am flying out to Punta Cana this Sunday. We are going with my husband's family and going with them is like babysitting a bunch of adults. It has become my job to remind everyone what to bring, where to call to confirm our flights and shuttle service, book car service, etc. I am stressed and exhausted!

So I guess I have been a bit distracted. Today is 6 DPO for me. I really have not felt any symptoms. I am just exhausted, felt a few twinges and pulls, and a bit bloated. If I am not PG this cycle, I will be getting AF on my vacation. How rude is that? So AF is due this Monday/Tuesday. I plan on testing this Saturday before we go away.

Lisa - We are at 6 DPO together! How are you? Hope you are feeling better. Are you looking forward to the RE appt? 

Sunny - We are both due AF around the same time. I am keeping my FX for you.

Kristina - I am sorry to hear about DH's friend. Life is so unpredictable.

Jaime, Jess, Amy - Your fruits are all getting so ripe!!!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Bride2b

May maybe life being hectic is a good thing!!! I am such a firm believer in not stressing about ttc which actually helps to get that elusive BFP!

Wow so May, Sunny, Lisa all are in it together - I like it when there are lots of testers at the same time, it easy to keep a track (I am so crap at remembering where everyone is!)

Lisa I hope you are feeling ok, I have felt shitty too and stayed away a bit, but we are here to support you. If you need to rant, rant away and get it off your chest, I think it helps! I really hope your RE appointment comes up with something to help you get your rainbow. I feel for you how long this is all taking!

Sunny, did your cycles screw up after the ectopic? I keep reading about how your cycles screw up and it takes ages to return to normal! I was planning on 'chilling' again on the ttc front and try not to stress, but at this rate it seems like I might have to get the CBFM out so I know what my body is doing after AF arrives (I guess if AF arrives on time ish it will be a good sign) but I know last time it took a few cycles for my body to settle then they just got shorter and shorter!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - 10 more days till your wedding, right? So excited for you!

I hope I have chilled enough this cycle to get a BFP. I am under lots of stress so I hope it's not going to backfire on me. I am feeling a bit crampy... I don't remember if that's normal for 7 DPO pre-AF?


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!

Gemma I cant believe your wedding is sooo soon! I am soo happy for you.

May, Lisa & Sunny really hope yall get BFPs...all of you guys are in my prayers!

Jamie, have you and hubby started thinking about names?

Amy, I see youre still faking on showing us your bump, I will just keep harrassing you until you do...LOL

AFM, I feel crampy which is so weird for me at CD9. I was going to wait until CD12 to start my OPK's but I guess to be safe I should go ahead and start tomorrow at CD10. Is that when yall usually start?


----------



## jf1414

May and Krystina I love all the crampy talk because that's what happened to me and I was like hmmm this is strange!!

FXed for all of you!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Gemma, it took me 6 weeks for my period to return. I've noticed my periods are shorter in terms of flow days. My cycles have been 26- 29 days but usually 28 or 29 days long which was my average before surgery. I had a period like flow a week before my etopic surgery so maybe that played a role in how long it took. I remember feeling so happy when my period arrived as it was a sign my body was coming back to normal. My biggest challenge I think is not knowing which side i'm ovulating on. My doctor said there is no evidence to support that the Fallopian tube on the opposite side can pick up the egg from that ovary, but some info out there talks about it. How does it work with only part of your tube being removed?

How are you physically feeling? Is the bloating gone?


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - sorry to hear you are having one of those down moments... we have all been there :hugs:

Gemma - hope you are feeling better and can't believe your wedding is so close now!!! I hope you feel 100% by that day!

May - glad to hear you're distracted!!!

Krystina - maybe you will OV early! I OV'd super early the cycle I got my BFP!!!!!

Sunny - Keeping my fingers crossed for you, May and Lisa!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

I have been so damn busy lately, I haven't had time to post... just been lurking. We are knee deep in kitchen renovations!

Nothing much to report on my end... going to Dr next Tuesday for a routine OB appointment and hopefully find out the gender soon and more importantly have my scan to see if the baby is healthy : )


----------



## Sunny skies

Jamie, hope you can find out the sex of the baby, I'm sure he or she is healthy. Hope your renovations run smoothly, I feel for you as it must be tough while pregnant with all the dust and mess.


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG girls. Someone needs to come and calm me down. I am practically shaking. I am so excited. My progesterone level was 52!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is insanely high for me. I am usually around 20. I can't help but be hopeful and think that this is the cycle!! My chart is looking great - nice and high temps - almost triphasic. But high progesterone can also just mean that the meds are working great, it can also mean that I OV'd more than 1 egg, and/or it can mean I am PG! OMG! I am so freaking happy. I have a renewed faith in this cycle. Holy crap! How am I going to hold off til Sunday to test??!! OMG!! I don't want to get too excited in case it's a BFN though. Still. My progesterone is awesome! I pray my lining is nice and thick for implantation! Still no symptoms - just a bit of heartburn after lunch yesterday which could be attributed to the Italian Sub I ate!! OMG.


----------



## Sunny skies

snowflakes120 said:


> OMG girls. Someone needs to come and calm me down. I am practically shaking. I am so excited. My progesterone level was 52!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is insanely high for me. I am usually around 20. I can't help but be hopeful and think that this is the cycle!! My chart is looking great - nice and high temps - almost triphasic. But high progesterone can also just mean that the meds are working great, it can also mean that I OV'd more than 1 egg, and/or it can mean I am PG! OMG! I am so freaking happy. I have a renewed faith in this cycle. Holy crap! How am I going to hold off til Sunday to test??!! OMG!! I don't want to get too excited in case it's a BFN though. Still. My progesterone is awesome! I pray my lining is nice and thick for implantation! Still no symptoms - just a bit of heartburn after lunch yesterday which could be attributed to the Italian Sub I ate!! OMG.

That's amazing news, I'm so excited for you. You've been through so much so I hope this is your month. Are you going to be able to hold off testing?


----------



## krystinab

Sooo awesome Lisa. I really hope you caught that (or those) eggs!! I cant wait til you test on Sunday. I say try and hold out if you can!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> I have been so damn busy lately, I haven't had time to post... just been lurking. We are knee deep in kitchen renovations!
> 
> Nothing much to report on my end... going to Dr next Tuesday for a routine OB appointment and hopefully find out the gender soon and more importantly have my scan to see if the baby is healthy : )

I am sure the baby is healthy...do you realize you will have a baby in 5 flippin months...CRAZZZZZZZZZZZYYYYYYY


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, have you ovulating yet?


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa... I am so excited for u...now, even if its just the Meds working we know ur uterus is now able to be thick and ready ..... So regardless of Sundays test this is awesome news.. (that's my logic side speaking so we have no disappointment lol) but the ttc'er in me says Woohoo ur bfp is sooooo coming...I hope its twins :) yay!!!!

Are ur meds different this month than before? Bc that's a good jump!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisaaaaaa Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! I have allll my fingers and toes crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Krystina, i knowwww. 5 monthis til bambinoooo eeeek!


----------



## Storked

Hey ladies, I'm back!
AF came Monday and I may be out this cycle too because I have a nasty kidney infection. Will ask my doctor tomorrow how soon I can start TTC.
Will come back and catch up on what I missed later :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks ladies!

Emily - I am on Clomid 100mg CD5-CD9 (the past 2 cycles I have CD3-CD7) & my 200mg of Prometrium. Other than that every things the same. Just OV'd super late this cycle. 

PG girls - I don't remember any of you saying if you've had the NT scan & genetic stuff done yet??? I thought it was done around 12 or 14 weeks... Everyone have good results??

Jess - Isn't today your scan day??


----------



## shellideaks

Lisa, that's great news on your progesterone level. Fingers crossed it leads to something even better!

I had my NT scan at 12+2, results came back at 1:25,000 which I'm obviously not complaining about lol.


----------



## Bride2b

OMG Lisa!!!!! I so fucking hope this is it for you. I am totally wishing on every star that you get your BFP- you so deserve this!!!! Ok how the hell am I going to wait until Sunday!!!!!!!xxx

Stalked sorry about AF & bloody kidney infection - get that cleared up pronto so you can hit the sack with your hubby!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Sunny skies said:


> Gemma, it took me 6 weeks for my period to return. I've noticed my periods are shorter in terms of flow days. My cycles have been 26- 29 days but usually 28 or 29 days long which was my average before surgery. I had a period like flow a week before my etopic surgery so maybe that played a role in how long it took. I remember feeling so happy when my period arrived as it was a sign my body was coming back to normal. My biggest challenge I think is not knowing which side i'm ovulating on. My doctor said there is no evidence to support that the Fallopian tube on the opposite side can pick up the egg from that ovary, but some info out there talks about it. How does it work with only part of your tube being removed?
> 
> How are you physically feeling? Is the bloating gone?

I was over the moon when AF arrived after I lost Bertie as it meant my body wasnt too screwed up - its crazy isnt it!
Well they have taken most of my tube, I think there is just a small stump left. I read that the tubes have a kind of vaccum and suck the egg etc towards it, so I would imagine because of the small stump the other tube will win anyway (but obviously there is that small chance the stump get it). The body is very clever that the other tube will pick up the egg from the other sides ovary - I read that with one tube your fertility isnt reduced by 50% like most people think, its 'just' by 30% as your tube can still pick up the egg from the other side.
I also read that O pains are stronger after ectopics? Do you feel them?

My bloating is all gone now (yipee) but my stitches are still there & I still have a bruise on the left side near the incision. My belly button is still sore but I have managed to wear my skinny jeans these last two days - just wear them low so they dont rub too much, when I sit down I just undo them as it causes discomfort. Aside from that the pain is mild and manageable.

Really looking forward now just to getting AF (I think around 6th Aug - if my body is doing as it used to) and getting the hell back to TTC!!!

Thanks for asking - I am so glad you are here as you have been through it (although wish you hadnt had to go through it - IYKWIM), sorry if I keep asking questions but its nice to get some sort of idea about the whole ttc situation with one tube. xx


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!

um i skipped my doc appt today........my insurance didn't want to cover nt scan so i have to fight them but by the time its preapproved it will be too late! wah......

so my luck i have really uncomfortable lower left back ache and abdomen ache ........ its making me so nervous!!!! 

it started last night........round ligament pain???? idk but my inner left thigh hurts as well!


----------



## Sunny skies

Bride2b said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> Gemma, it took me 6 weeks for my period to return. I've noticed my periods are shorter in terms of flow days. My cycles have been 26- 29 days but usually 28 or 29 days long which was my average before surgery. I had a period like flow a week before my etopic surgery so maybe that played a role in how long it took. I remember feeling so happy when my period arrived as it was a sign my body was coming back to normal. My biggest challenge I think is not knowing which side i'm ovulating on. My doctor said there is no evidence to support that the Fallopian tube on the opposite side can pick up the egg from that ovary, but some info out there talks about it. How does it work with only part of your tube being removed?
> 
> How are you physically feeling? Is the bloating gone?
> 
> I was over the moon when AF arrived after I lost Bertie as it meant my body wasnt too screwed up - its crazy isnt it!
> Well they have taken most of my tube, I think there is just a small stump left. I read that the tubes have a kind of vaccum and suck the egg etc towards it, so I would imagine because of the small stump the other tube will win anyway (but obviously there is that small chance the stump get it). The body is very clever that the other tube will pick up the egg from the other sides ovary - I read that with one tube your fertility isnt reduced by 50% like most people think, its 'just' by 30% as your tube can still pick up the egg from the other side.
> I also read that O pains are stronger after ectopics? Do you feel them?
> 
> My bloating is all gone now (yipee) but my stitches are still there & I still have a bruise on the left side near the incision. My belly button is still sore but I have managed to wear my skinny jeans these last two days - just wear them low so they dont rub too much, when I sit down I just undo them as it causes discomfort. Aside from that the pain is mild and manageable.
> 
> Really looking forward now just to getting AF (I think around 6th Aug - if my body is doing as it used to) and getting the hell back to TTC!!!
> 
> Thanks for asking - I am so glad you are here as you have been through it (although wish you hadnt had to go through it - IYKWIM), sorry if I keep asking questions but its nice to get some sort of idea about the whole ttc situation with one tube. xxClick to expand...

I've heard similar info but I never know what I can trust on the Internet. I sure hope our chances are higher than 50 percent and that there are no issues with the other tube.

I definitely feel more sensitive since the operation and think I do feel O pains. Sometimes I worry it's just in my head though.

Feel free to ask questions anytime, it helps me too.

So glad your feeling better and you can focus on the wedding. The last week before the wedding is always the busiest making sure all the details are finalized. Good luck.


----------



## Sunny skies

mammaspath said:


> hi girls!
> 
> um i skipped my doc appt today........my insurance didn't want to cover nt scan so i have to fight them but by the time its preapproved it will be too late! wah......
> 
> so my luck i have really uncomfortable lower left back ache and abdomen ache ........ its making me so nervous!!!!
> 
> it started last night........round ligament pain???? idk but my inner left thigh hurts as well!

Sorry about your insurance issue, I guess in Canada we take health care for granted. Hope everything works out and you get your scan.


----------



## mammaspath

Sunny skies said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> hi girls!
> 
> um i skipped my doc appt today........my insurance didn't want to cover nt scan so i have to fight them but by the time its preapproved it will be too late! wah......
> 
> so my luck i have really uncomfortable lower left back ache and abdomen ache ........ its making me so nervous!!!!
> 
> it started last night........round ligament pain???? idk but my inner left thigh hurts as well!
> 
> Sorry about your insurance issue, I guess in Canada we take health care for granted. Hope everything works out and you get your scan.Click to expand...

thanks :) im hoping for a scan too but i don;t really care about the downs part i mostly just wanted to see the baby


----------



## jrowenj

I didnt opt for the nt scan...im getting a quad screening blood work in 2 weeks that will show risks for downs.

Lisa you should test!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

i agree with jaime! test!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Amy sounds like all the stretching to me - it does freak you out a bit when you start feeling odd stretches and tweeks! Hope you get a scan soon!

I didnt want to be the first to peer pressure Lisa - glad you two naughty ladies got in there first! LISA TEST ALREADY!!!!

Sunny - thanks again hun!x


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

So I go on vacation in two days and have lots to do so I thought to myself, "why not test today at 9 DPO". It was bfn! No surprise there, although, I am very disappointed. I was feeling lots of pulls and twinges which I thought was a great sign. To top it off, my mom just showed me a photo of my cousin (I don't get along with her) who's having twins. She looks like she's about to pop and I am envious. Why am I having such a hard time and other people are not? It's that kind of day for me.


----------



## BeverleyLN

LISA!!!! oh god i hope this is it!!!! how are we all going to cope until Sunday! make the best of it we're having a open weekend so i'm gonna be sooooo busy but ofcourse will have to make my B&B check in!

Gemma the wedding is so soon! you have to put some pics up for us to see 

Oh and the NT test i had the combine test which measures the fluid and bloods done and it was 1 in 1,500 not as low as i hoped but still low risk

had maaaaajor stretching pains yesterday which was fun! still sore today but must go i have to make sure everything is spotless for the open weekend DH is on a mission to sell!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girls. I really think I am going to hold off til Sunday when I'm 11dpo. And I even feel that is too early to test - I am usually a later type of tester. I am really quite scared of getting my heart broken and feeling all crummy again - I've been so sad lately - this happy feeling is nice!! I am having my doubts though - I just feel that if my Progesterone is so high - why am I am not having any symptoms??!! It seems weird. So I don't think I'm PG and don't have any HCG to give me symptoms. I am getting too scared to get my hopes up. I know I had a few symptoms with my 1st BFP... I just don't want to have to deal with the disappointment. 

But I did have another temp raise and chart is looking fucking fabulous!! Tomorrow is the true test of temps - last cycle I had some raises similar to what is going on now with my current chart but then on 10dpo - bam temp drop. So we will see.


----------



## jrowenj

May, sorry ur feeling crummy. How long have u been trying?


----------



## krystinab

May, just focus on your vacation and not on your cousin. I always ask myself why is it so hard for some of us yet others pop babies out like popcorn. But I realize I cant dwell on that and I know that I will be an awesome mom and liek everything else in my life stuff happens right on time. Dont give up on getting a BFP this cycle you are only 9DPO! my fx for you.

Lisa, feel happy you deserve it....I really hope this high progesterone is a sign that you are pregnant. I agree you should wait til at least 11dpo, you dont want to test to early, unless of course your are garunteed a BFP!! LOL 

Bev, streching pains sound awesome, I cant wait til my belly starts growing!


AFM, well I guess my spidey sense are working becasue I got a +opk today at cd11...sooooo weird. I go from a 40 day clycle to O'in between cd 11 and 13, wtf....


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina this isss ur month!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

May, wish there was something I could do to help, TTC is definitely an emotional rollercoaster. I agree with the girls 9 dpo is early, your not out.
I'm so jealous of your trip to DR. I went last Oct and loved it.


----------



## mammaspath

seriously snow are you really gonna put us in suspense.........damn you!!!!

may - hugs hugs hugs

krystina - im with jaime this is ur month!!!

afm - feeling a little better today........went to the gym and then had a nice long stretch.......surprisingly i slept like a freakin baby..........have had the worst restless leg syndrome ever!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

glad you're feeling better, Amy! OMG, You are 12 weeks 3 days!!!!!! Where the hell have I been?!?!?!?!?!

Lisa.... i don't want to get your hopes up but i soooooooooo want this BFP for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jess - saw your update on facebook... where are you?!?!?!?!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG Amy. I woke up yesterday AM around 5am with restless legs. It was odd bc I haven't had it in a long time and found it hard to go back to sleep. Have you have it since the beginning? Oh strange...

(Yup, I'm gonna keep y'all waiting! I don't want to see a BFN!!)


----------



## jrowenj

looks more than 17 weeks!


----------



## krystinab

Jamie you look great!

Amy where is your picture?!

Jess I stalked you out on FB too!! Im sooo happy!


----------



## jrowenj

Thanks, Krystina! I can't wait til you are posting your bump pics :hugs: psychics say SOON


----------



## Sunny skies

Jaime, love the bump. 

Amy, Yes we're waiting for your bump pic

Lisa, I understand how you feel, no pressure with testing, I'll be patiently waiting.


----------



## mammaspath

i know i know.........tonight i promise!


----------



## threemakefive

What's the update on Jess?


----------



## shellideaks

That she heard her baby's heartbeat for the first time! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Damn. I was hoping to come on here and see that lisa caved and tested!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well girls. I tested BFN. I'm devastated. I just want to give up. I can't do this anymore. Since I have waited 7/8 weeks for the RE appt - I still plan on going on Monday but my heart really isn't in it. I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## jrowenj

Lis I'm so sorry... Ttc is so depressing and just confusing and heartbreaking


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am so sorry Lisa. I was just going to pop on here and wish you good luck with testing before I leave for vacation tomorrow morning. I tested bfn this cycle too and I feel the same way as you. Devastated and depressed. It feels like its never going to happen for me. I am sorry you are in the same boat. I would still keep the RE appt though. I give myself another month or two before seeking help. I hope you feel better. Wish I can give you a big hug right now.


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa Ur only 10 dpo don't loose hope ..its tough but hang in there girl!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa snd May, sorry about the BFN. I'm still holding on hope for you this cycle. Each month it gets harder and harder but we can't loose faith.

I'm so nervous to test. I hope I don't break tomorrow as I know how devastating that BFN is.


----------



## snowflakes120

I woke up at 4:30am with the worst stomach ache. I threw up about an hour later. I had to temp a half hour later at 6 so I think that is why my temp is raised. I feel so incredibly sick still. I'm not too sure if it's the flu, something I ate (even though hubby had same thing) or if it's morning sickness. I feel disgusting though....

Thanks for the nice words girls!


----------



## mammaspath

I was so hoping id see a bfp this morning too........sorry girls but it aint over till it's ova!!!!

i know i haven't uploaded my pic yet having a hard time getting the pic over......ill do asap.

i think ms is kinda going away.....knock on wood.....but i have the worst stretching pain in my lower left side and back.......its so uncomfortable!

and friday night was my last night of belly sleeping......im going shopping for a body pillow today.......ive had it im already uncomfortably!


----------



## Sunny skies

Well I caved this morning and tested and BFN, I'm not surprised. I had a baby shower yesterday and I guess I was just feeling a little down, I know I should have waited.

Lisa, I sure hope you have morning sickness, did you test again?


----------



## mammaspath

here it is!

its my 12w5d pic......so 13 weeks........
 



Attached Files:







12plus5.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - I am really hoping that you just tested too early!!!!!

Janette - hoping you get your BFP... maybe it's too early also???

Amy - Great bump!!


----------



## krystinab

Yaaaaaa Amy you have the cutesy lil bump!

Jamie when is your next appointment?

Lisa I'm sorry you got a BFN but I think you should test again in a few days you're still so early.

Sunny hold off if you can....I really hope youre our July BFP!

AFM, nothing....been BDing like a jackrabbit...lol


----------



## Sirbaby

Hi ladies I will like to be added to the list. I had a miscarriage one month ago and I am currently on cd 4. I was hoping to catch the egg b4 I see my 1st cycle but here I am :growlmad: Ready to climb back on the horse, well let the horse climb on me lol :spermy:. 

I would love the support as I try the SMEP plan!:hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

Welcome to the group. So sorry for ur loss. We have a great support in this thread. 

Krystina I have appt tues!! I get to schedule a scan that day and I can NOT wait!


----------



## Sirbaby

Thanks for the welcome. I am so hoping to get a bfp. My husband keeps asking me do I want things and I keep telling him I don't really want nothing right now besides a healthy bfp.


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hey girls! I have missed you and I read up to page 694 and decided that I just needed to post. I have thought about all of you often. I have been having a really hard time lately. The clomid makes me crazy. Like REALLY crazy. We are buying our first house and we are set to close on Tuesday. Buying a house is making me crazy. TTC is making me crazy. I am just all around crazy right now. I went for my cd21 clomid blood work and was told it is is not working as my progesterone was a 2 or maybe .2? I just remember 2. She said "we will up your dose and try again next month." I was kinda numb to it all until the next day and that is when I fell apart. A friend of mine announced she is pregnant after just discussing adding to their family they got pregnant. Me+downward spiral. So once again thrown myself into packing and moving mode trying to forget that I feel broken. Now I am confused as they said it is not working yet allof the sudden I have Ewcm to the point I have to wear a pad. It is oozing everywhere. What the hell. I got what I think is the most positive opk I have ever had tonight after forcing myself to pee because there is no way I can produce this much goo and not be fertile so I thought what if... 

So now question. Can I have low numbers at cd 21 and then turn around and get a positive opk on cd25 and o and still get PREG? Trying not to stress but what if??????

Here is my opk. Positive or not? What now? We bd yesterday and we will before we go to bed I guess? https://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj593/mrsjoannak/IMAG2152.jpg


----------



## jrowenj

Joanna i missssss youuuuuuu!!!!! I dont know the answer to your question but i hope ur ovulating!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

jrowenj said:


> Joanna i missssss youuuuuuu!!!!! I dont know the answer to your question but i hope ur ovulating!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awe I missed you and your onion too!


----------



## snowflakes120

Joanna - The reason why your Progesterone level was only a 2 was because you haven't OV'd yet. Less than 5 means you haven't OV. Also, you are supposed to get your Progesterone level tested on 7dpo not CD21. Some mis-informed OBGYN's will test on CD21 assuming that everyone OV's on CD14. Which is soooo not true. I would go back in and get it done again. Since you got a + OPK today - lets assume you OV tomorrow - that would mean you should go in and get the test done on 7/31 when you would be 7dpo for the most accurate results. Many Dr's feel that if you don't OV 10 days after your last Clomid pill then it wasn't effective enough - So I do agree with your OBGYN that you need the dosage upped - however, I'd be quite nervous for you to go up as you had so many ill side effects on the 50mg. Yes, you can still get PG even if you OV late. Let me know if you have any more progestrone questions as I know alot about it. 

AFM, it was def the flu that I had. I had a bad fever last night and again this AM when I temped. I tested today and got another BFN. Don't think it our month - yet again. Not really all that suprised though - just extremely disappointed as I did think it was our month because my Progesterone was so high and my chart was looking so nice. Onto cycle #15! Yipee! WTF!! I go to the RE this afternoon - I will update y'all with my new plan of action.


----------



## krystinab

JOANNA! So happy you are back...and by the way we are all crazy!! Anyway I totally agree wiht Lisa. Most DR's assume CD21 will be 7 DPO ...since on average people O around CD14. Next time wait until 7 DPO and I am sure you will see much better numbers!! Also, I think thats +opk...youd better get to BD'ing.

Lisa, Sorry about the flu, summer sickness really sucks!! I am so hopeful about your RE appointment. 

Hey Sirbaby, welcome. Do you mind sharing your name? For the most part we are on a first name basis. Also do you use OPK's have you gotten a + this cycle yet. I hear the chance are pretty high of gettings a BFP the cycle after a mc. I wish you the best!!

AFM, why do my breasts hurt so bad?! Does anyones else get breast soreness around O? As usual I am hopeful for the cycle but it is my 14th cycle and I am hopeful every month....we shall see in 2 weeks. This is the first time I have been following SMEP to the T. All I need is some lovign tonight, tomorrow is my off day and back on the rollercoaster Wednesday...LOLOL (I think I am 1DPO but still plan on follwoing SMEP out!)


----------



## Hayaddie

Helllllllooooo ladies! I have been MIA but have kept tabs on most of you on facebook! I am about to go back and read like 300 pages and then I will be caught up! I hope everyone is doing awesome!!!! Joanna!! You are moving into the most gorgeous house like pronto! I am soooo happy for you guys! I think your plan is to get into this great house and then baby will come! 

Catch up soon! Missed everyone! :)


----------



## mrsjoannak

snowflakes120 said:


> Joanna - The reason why your Progesterone level was only a 2 was because you haven't OV'd yet. Less than 5 means you haven't OV. Also, you are supposed to get your Progesterone level tested on 7dpo not CD21. Some mis-informed OBGYN's will test on CD21 assuming that everyone OV's on CD14. Which is soooo not true. I would go back in and get it done again. Since you got a + OPK today - lets assume you OV tomorrow - that would mean you should go in and get the test done on 7/31 when you would be 7dpo for the most accurate results. Many Dr's feel that if you don't OV 10 days after your last Clomid pill then it wasn't effective enough - So I do agree with your OBGYN that you need the dosage upped - however, I'd be quite nervous for you to go up as you had so many ill side effects on the 50mg. Yes, you can still get PG even if you OV late. Let me know if you have any more progestrone questions as I know alot about it.
> 
> AFM, it was def the flu that I had. I had a bad fever last night and again this AM when I temped. I tested today and got another BFN. Don't think it our month - yet again. Not really all that suprised though - just extremely disappointed as I did think it was our month because my Progesterone was so high and my chart was looking so nice. Onto cycle #15! Yipee! WTF!! I go to the RE this afternoon - I will update y'all with my new plan of action.

Oh I am VERY nervous about upping my dosage. Stephen joking asked me if we would still have our apartment (we had to give 60 day notice and have it until sept 1) even though we will be moved. I kinda think there was some seriousness in that question. I simply do not handle hormones well- natural or not. I do not think I will go back in for another blood test this month but I will for sure discuss test dates with my doc. I am thinking I might even change doctors simply because we are moving 45 minutes away from her office. 

I am going to try to get Stephen in bed tonight and maybe tomorrow too. 

I am sorry you are not feeling well. Good lick at the RE


----------



## Sirbaby

hi, *Monique is my first name. I do use OPK's and I did get one positive but my Af showed up. So I am counting this as as my first cycle since mmc. Currently on cd5. I will start my OPK's again this cycle. Almost time to baby dance.*

krystina : I hope I can follow the SMEP plan to the tee like you. Congrats I'm hoping after 14 cycles this is yours.*

JOANNA GET BUSY GIRL! Baby dust

Hope you feel better Lisa.


----------



## mammaspath

hi sirbaby! sorry about your loss but you will find tons of support here!

Joanna! im so excited for your move........on the pos opk.......honestly my only advice is to bd like crazy!!!!!

well girls i think ms is starting to give me a break.......whew! finally! i swear im so ready for second trimester!!!

where the hell is lisa????


----------



## krystinab

whats up with all these damn adds??? I have to keep my computer muted at all times. God forbid I am in a meeting and all of a sudden an ad for a baby bath tub comes blaring out of my speakers.


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, I am finally back from the RE appt. I was there forever. I don't know what to think. I'm super confused and my mind is mush. She is recommending IUI with Femara, mid-cycle ultrasound and Ovridel (a shot that will make me OV 24-26 hrs after injecting). I just don't know. I don't know if I'm ready for all this. Plus, it's really expensive. I am unsure what to do. Ugh. I hate decisions! I am no good at them.


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa....Just weigh out the pros and cons....how many cycles have u been actively trying? I am good at making decisions haha so I will help lol and how expensive? Insurance cover anything?


----------



## threemakefive

Monique welcome! You've come to the right place!! 

Welcome back Haley and Joanna :) 

I had sore bbs around ovulatoon a few times krystina...one being my bfp cycle if I recall correctly :) hope u caught that eggy!


----------



## snowflakes120

threemakefive said:


> Lisa....Just weigh out the pros and cons....how many cycles have u been actively trying? I am good at making decisions haha so I will help lol and how expensive? Insurance cover anything?

Let's see - We started trying in June of 2011. I got PG in Sept (4th cycle) naturally with no meds - had the MC in November so I was out Oct & Nov. Started again in Dec and am about to enter my 9th cycle. So all in all 13 cycles total now that I work it out that way. It's $1,200 for the IUI procedure and another $200+ for medications. Insurance will cover a portion of the ultrasound but maybe only $50 or so and maybe the Estrogen blood work they do. But other than that - they won't cover anything. I have really shitty insurance. The issue is my hubby works part-time and goes to school full time and we pay 100% of his tuition with cash. He graduates next May. It just worries me that we may have to shell out a few thousand for a few of the procedures then when we actually get pregnant a few more thousand for my deductible. Then where will we find the money to actually buy the stuff that the baby needs. I just don't know.


----------



## krystinab

well Lisa you will get a lot of the baby stuff at your shower so I would really too much about that. I think I would be more concerned about the mortgage, utility bill ect...do you think its practicle to save up for 3 months (and keep trying naturally) and if you dont get pregnant by then you will have enough money in cash to go though all the procedure?


----------



## Jessica28

I missed a lot since I've been gone! OH and I went car shopping on the weekend and stayed at my sisters place and we didn't have access to a computer so I had no way of checking the bump! I heard the baby's heartbeat for the first time on Friday and I was just over joyed. I still can't believe I heard it! I am feeling much, much better now and not stressing at all. Loving all the bump pics ladies!

Will post again after I read through all I missed!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Ladies!!

First off Welcome Monique and Welcome back Joanna!!! 

Lisa sorry you've been feeling so bad and I think if this IUI has good success rates then its worth the expense but I hope you don't get to that and your BFP sneaks its way in sooner :hugs:

So I've been absent due to our open weekend and to say it was a success is a understatement!!! We have a buyer and they are keen to move in soon they came back for another tour today and asked if mid september would be OK but obviously I'll be ready to pop!!! DH is in discussion and he's looking to complete within the next 2 weeks if not it will have be be November.... My stress levels are through the roof!!!


----------



## threemakefive

snowflakes120 said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Lisa....Just weigh out the pros and cons....how many cycles have u been actively trying? I am good at making decisions haha so I will help lol and how expensive? Insurance cover anything?
> 
> Let's see - We started trying in June of 2011. I got PG in Sept (4th cycle) naturally with no meds - had the MC in November so I was out Oct & Nov. Started again in Dec and am about to enter my 9th cycle. So all in all 13 cycles total now that I work it out that way. It's $1,200 for the IUI procedure and another $200+ for medications. Insurance will cover a portion of the ultrasound but maybe only $50 or so and maybe the Estrogen blood work they do. But other than that - they won't cover anything. I have really shitty insurance. The issue is my hubby works part-time and goes to school full time and we pay 100% of his tuition with cash. He graduates next May. It just worries me that we may have to shell out a few thousand for a few of the procedures then when we actually get pregnant a few more thousand for my deductible. Then where will we find the money to actually buy the stuff that the baby needs. I just don't know.Click to expand...

I totally understand that as I'm a student as well....I see two things....one is keep trying until he is done with school but mentally are u up for that? 
Or would saving a few months be duable or should u do it in say Dec so u don't have a new deductible to meet after the first of the year. 

Id say, the planner in me says.... it comes down to saving up the money...if u could handle the waiting maybe just after oh is done with school..then Try the iui... I am a firm believer if it is going to happen it will happen just when it should so if ur not meant to be pregnant til June iui won't work til then or if its meant before then it will be regardless of iui or not.

Don't let it get u down I can already see the great mom in u as u are concerned with the money spent now takes away from baby :) it will happen take a few months to decide if u need to.. hope my thoughts help a bit :)


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome sirbaby, my name is Jannete. Hope this thread brings you luck and the support you want.

Lisa, sounds like a tough decision, my practical side agrees that maybe you should wait and save some money and keep trying naturally, but I understand how difficult the decision is. Sorry it was a flu and not MS.

Joana, welcome back, hope your closing goes smoothly. Looks like you need to get bending, good luck.

Amy, happy 2nd trimester, hope ms is gone for good.

Jessica, so happy for you finally getting the reassurance you needed.

Krystina, congrats on your persistence with SMEP, praying this is your month.

Beverly, congrats on finding a buyer.

I'm just waiting for the witch to arrive so I can get on to the next cycle. Trying to stay buzy to keep myself from going crazy. I did double classes at the gym today and trying to focus on loosing those 10 pounds that seem to not want to leave.


----------



## Jessica28

I admit I have gone off sex since June 1st.... Noone other than my regular family doctor (who hasn't even examined me) told me that OH is not to get near me for a while. I have seen 2 other doctors who hasn't suggested anything of the like. Poor OH is so deprived but I mean it should be okay to start BDing again, right? I am a little scared that I will bleed afterwards because it has been so long though. When she found the baby's hb, it was really low so I am a little nervous about BDing again. What do you ladies think? And also, was a pap suggested for any of you? MY friend had a pap and mc shortly after so I really don't want to have it done until after the delivery.


----------



## jrowenj

What was the heart rate? I had a pap. When was ur last pap?


----------



## mammaspath

I didn't have a pap this time yet.......i dont know if i will.........i had one in february.......i don't think i need another one........right????


----------



## mammaspath

im so peachy today!!!!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## Jessica28

She didn't tell me what the heart rate was so I was a little disappointed about that. She seemed a bit impatient.


----------



## jf1414

Jess I am with you on the BDing. I have my 12 week appt tomorrow and if all looks well I think I might feel alot better about Bding but im nervous as well!! At my 8 week appt my doc told me it was completely fine but I was still way too nervous lol. Ive been way to tired anyway ha! When did all you other ladies start bd again? right away? 

Amy you are a PEACH omg love it!! Second Tri!!


----------



## jrowenj

So, how do u know it was slow??

Amy, yeaaa peaches!! If u had a pap in feb u should be fine. Usually if u had it within the last 6 months then u can wait til baby is born and get pap after


----------



## threemakefive

I didn't have one yet as Dr told me it was my decision as to when I do it...I wouldn't worry of mc bc of it thought and also bd is fine as long as it doesn't hurt, we've done it all along never stopped as we knew with mc we stopped and it didn't help so figured it had.nothing to do with sex lol

Glad all was well at ur appt jess...do u mean low as in low in ur pelvis or hb was slow?
If low in pelvis don't worry that's normal with first round babies! And trust me enough protection around baby so go for the bding :) when is ur next visit?

Amy can't believe second tri already...seems everyone is moving quickly :) 
Jaime love ur bump pic by the way!

Jf have u been to the dr....can't keep up with all lol


----------



## krystinab

I know that my DR was very persistant with giving me a pap when I was pregnant. I didnt think there was any correlation between a pap and mc's...


----------



## jrowenj

Ohhhhh, Jess u meant low as in position??


----------



## krystinab

so ladies I need som help...lets play the game when did I have sex???!! So I got a +opk on Friday, we BDd around 1 am (is that Friday or Saturday) BDd again Sunday (so I am good with that one) and then last night around mid night (is that Monday or Tues). I think I BD Saturday Sunday and Tuesday, but it could be Friday, Sunday and Monday or some other weird variation...LOL


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> so ladies I need som help...lets play the game when did I have sex???!! So I got a +opk on Friday, we BDd around 1 am (is that Friday or Saturday) BDd again Sunday (so I am good with that one) and then last night around mid night (is that Monday or Tues). I think I BD Saturday Sunday and Tuesday, but it could be Friday, Sunday and Monday or some other weird variation...LOL

If it was around midnight I would just count it as the night before. So I would say Friday, Sunday and Monday. Either way sounds sounds like you co rated your bases.


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime - Yes, I meant low in position! She didn't tell me what the heart rate was but it was fast! I have another appointment tomorrow but I think thats only a routine check-up and to get the results of my blood work. I don't know if she will check for a tomorrow (had to go to a different doctor to check for hb) as she told me she wouldn't check until 15 weeks.


----------



## jf1414

Yes I have been to the doctor at 8 weeks :)

Ok... i am freaking out. I just ordered a sandwich from the deli and it had bacon in it and my boss walked by and said i dont think your supposed to eat bacon. So i picked all the bacon out but i have eaten bacon 1 or 2 times already on my egg sandwiches!!! I had NO IDEA bacon was a food to avoid!! ahhh i hope I didnt harm the babe??


----------



## jf1414

it was egg salad with lettuce tomato and bacon!


----------



## jrowenj

I never heard that! I eat tons of bacon!

Jess _ baby will be low until about 13 weeks. My peanut was like right above the hair line in pubic range until about 13 weeks

Guess who has gender scan tomorrow at 8am?!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> so ladies I need som help...lets play the game when did I have sex???!! So I got a +opk on Friday, we BDd around 1 am (is that Friday or Saturday) BDd again Sunday (so I am good with that one) and then last night around mid night (is that Monday or Tues). I think I BD Saturday Sunday and Tuesday, but it could be Friday, Sunday and Monday or some other weird variation...LOL

Sounds good!


----------



## jf1414

Whewwww I know I tend to over react but I had never heard that!!

YAY Jamie we have scans on the same day! But a gender scan is much more fun!!! I am saying Girl!! It has to be a miss piggy in there!! We arent finding out which is gonna be so hard!!


----------



## jrowenj

Ps. I love egg salad with lett tom and bacon omg

What time is ur scan


----------



## krystinab

OMG two scans tomorrow!! Jamie I say BOY!!! 

JF what time is you scan??? Is it a gender scan???


----------



## Jessica28

jf - We are not finding out either! We will argue about the gender and the name for the next few months! lol 

I eat loads of bacon too and I especially love it on sandwiches!

Jaime - I am guessing girl for you too but lately whenever I guess one of my friends are having girls, they all end up with boys! I am patiently waiting for my appointment for my first ultrasound to arrive in the mail!


----------



## jf1414

My appointment is at 7:30pm so I have to wait alllllll day!! It is our 12 week scan. 

It is a tradition in hubbys family not to find out the gender, but I am totally on board because I kinda like the suspense! So if all goes well, bring on the neutrals!

Just praying and praying to have a healthy little nugget :)

All my friends are guessing girl bc I have been breaking out like a teenager (I never break out like this) and I got those like brown spots on my face! They were saying girls take away your beauty and boys give you more beauty LOL ohhhh the wives tales! So then according to wives tales my kid will have lots of hair from all this HEARTBURN!


----------



## Hayaddie

I can't stop thinking about egg salad sandwiches now!! Lol

Yay for two scans tomorrow! Jaime what time is yours??


----------



## jrowenj

JF can't wait to see your scan pic!!!

Haley, appointment is at 8:30am!!!! Nice and early!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Woohoo for scans my sister who is due abt the same time as u Jaime found out today she is having a boy so she will have 3 g and 2 boys :) I still have 3 1/2 weeks til mine :( lol Jaime I think girl for you :) jf all will be fine at scan can't wait to see ur baby :)


----------



## jrowenj

Emily, I forget.... you have 2 kids and what are their genders?


----------



## snowflakes120

Jaime I am going to guess a boy!


----------



## Jessica28

Cannot wait for the scan pics tomorrow!


----------



## Sunny skies

Jaime, I guess boy too.

Good luck with the scans.

Still waiting for the witch, last month she came early guess she's playing tricks On me and will be late this month.


----------



## mammaspath

mmmmmmmm bacon!!!!!!!!!!!! i eat it all the time.....

jaime - ooohhh i cant wait til we know!!!!

krystina - idk but i think you did it alotttt

is 13 weeks second tri?? i dont get it but ms came back full force fml......and i never say fml

my gender scan is in september wah!


----------



## jrowenj

I think techbically the end of week 13 is 2nd tri. So, week 14 starts 2nd tri


----------



## jrowenj

Sunny skies said:


> Jaime, I guess boy too.
> 
> Good luck with the scans.
> 
> Still waiting for the witch, last month she came early guess she's playing tricks On me and will be late this month.

Did u test??


----------



## krystinab

hey ladies.

Jamie whats the word...do you have a Ms. Pigggy or a lil Porker in your belly?

JF in a few more hours you will hear that lil heart thumping away!!

Amy, are you going to find out the gender of your baby?

Jess, do you have a scan tomorrow?

AFM, i feel like:holly:My boobs are killing me; Ive never had sore boobs before, through and after O. I really hope its a good sign...Im testing on 8/2 that will be 13 days after my positive OPK or 12DPO...thats also the day I had my d&c so I'd like for that sad day to be replaced with a happy one!


----------



## Hayaddie

Krystina that would be awesome to get great news on that day!!!! 

Jaime where are you! I can't handle this stress!! :)


----------



## Sunny skies

jrowenj said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> Jaime, I guess boy too.
> 
> Good luck with the scans.
> 
> Still waiting for the witch, last month she came early guess she's playing tricks On me and will be late this month.
> 
> Did u test??Click to expand...

Still no AF and another BFN. :nope:
I just want it to arrive, I'm going away for a few days with OH this Friday so I at least wanted the witch gone by then.


----------



## jf1414

krystinab said:


> hey ladies.
> 
> Jamie whats the word...do you have a Ms. Pigggy or a lil Porker in your belly?
> 
> JF in a few more hours you will hear that lil heart thumping away!!
> 
> Amy, are you going to find out the gender of your baby?
> 
> Jess, do you have a scan tomorrow?
> 
> AFM, i feel like:holly:My boobs are killing me; Ive never had sore boobs before, through and after O. I really hope its a good sign...Im testing on 8/2 that will be 13 days after my positive OPK or 12DPO...thats also the day I had my d&c so I'd like for that sad day to be replaced with a happy one!

Haha Krystina Ms. Piggy or lil Porker! Thats great!

I cant wait for my appointment but I have suchhh an anxious nervous stomach waiting for it!! Hopefully all looks well and then I can RELAX and stop being such a crazy psycho worrier!! 

I totally feel that this is your month girl!!!! Sore boobs are a good sign and you had cramps which is good also! Keep positive! I would love for you to replace that sad day with a happy one! That boobie icon made me laugh out loud!

SOOOO excited to hear about Jamies appt and if its a boy or girl!!!!!! AHHHH!! That lil ham better have cooperated! lol


----------



## jf1414

PS . thanks to everyone for all the kind words of luck! xoxo


----------



## jrowenj

Boy!


----------



## Sunny skies

Congratulations, I'm so happy for you. I guess your little Ms piggy is a Mr. Piggy.


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> hey ladies.
> 
> Jamie whats the word...do you have a Ms. Pigggy or a lil Porker in your belly?
> 
> JF in a few more hours you will hear that lil heart thumping away!!
> 
> Amy, are you going to find out the gender of your baby?
> 
> Jess, do you have a scan tomorrow?
> 
> AFM, i feel like:holly:My boobs are killing me; Ive never had sore boobs before, through and after O. I really hope its a good sign...Im testing on 8/2 that will be 13 days after my positive OPK or 12DPO...thats also the day I had my d&c so I'd like for that sad day to be replaced with a happy one!

Hope 8/2 is replaced with a happy memory. Sending you lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## threemakefive

WOOHOO Jaime that's great news :) 

I have one of each, but boys are much easier lol and my sil had a stillborn baby girl last year so I think a boy would be easier for her to handle being around ya know :)

Krystina can't wait for u tp test :) jf hope af comes for ya soon it sucks with bfn and no af...u just linger!


----------



## snowflakes120

Jaime - You got Kermit - not Miss Piggy!! Congrats girl! So happy for you! Can't believe you are nearly half baked already!


----------



## jrowenj

Thank ladies!!the scan was long! He was moving around so much it was hard to get measurements!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Krystina - No scan for me today. Waiting for the appointment to come in the mail and I am thinking it won't be until the end of August or first week of September. No early scans here :(

Jaime - I have been waiting for this news all morning!! Congrats! He will be a heart breaker for sure!


----------



## jf1414

Omg a boy i knewww it!!!!!!!!! 

Congrats jamie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

AWWWW! Jamie I knew it was a boy!! AWESOME!! I want a lil porker too!


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hey ladies :flower: been out of action from cyberspace for a while- haven't been in a good place so took some time out. Feeling more positive now just in time for hubby to go on a massive sadness bender :cry: at least I can support him through his tough time now.

Anyyyyywayyyy, looks like I missed a LOT whilst I've been gone!! Far too much to summarise really but I'm glad you're all doing ok- those of you who have little beans baking! Loving the bump pics! And jaime- a boy yay! Congrats!

To the rest who are still TTC, I'm with ya feeling your stress levels! I'm now into cycle number three since the miscarriage and ERPC so hoping I won't have to wait too much longer. Still using the CBFM which went a bit wacky last month giving me high readings for 18 days! Bizarre! So we weren't lucky last month but here comes another eggy to try to catch eh!

Just out of interest- to satisfy my own nosiness, for those of you who are pregnant now, how long did it take you to conceive after your loss? I know every woman is different, just wondering!

Lou


----------



## Jessica28

Lou - We were encouraged to go on a 4 month break to heal properly... then the 2nd cycle after we were trying again we got pregnant!


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome back Lou, hope third month's the charm. 

I'm on cycle number 5, still TTC, I had to wait 3 months to heal after my etopic. Are you using OPK's?


----------



## jrowenj

Glad urback lou. It took me 6 cycles after my mmc


----------



## shellideaks

Jaime, congratulations on the little man! :D


----------



## krystinab

Hey girls...Im so damn bored I am in a client meeting from 1p to 5p. At least its almost over....does anyone want to talk to me? I really need a martini...there is this restaurant that serves bluberry lemon drops...ummmmmm....


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi Krystina! Wish I could meet ya out for some Martini's tonight. God knows I need a few!! And blueberry lemon drops sound divine. Let's go throw some back! :drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## threemakefive

Lou, We were trying or ntnp for a total of 5 months but I only technically had 2 or 3 periods in that time so I guess it would be on our 3rd or 4th cycle :)

Jaime what is little mans name?!?!??! You are the third high heartrate boy I have heard of in just the last few weeks...gives me hopes of a boy lol but as long as baby is healthy I will take a girl


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jaime!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! A little SMEP boy on the way!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Just wondering if there's anyone else that's team neutral in this thread?!? 
We decided not to find out but I know the suspense will kill me! And I love hearing the results of the gender scans!!!!!


----------



## smythdm

I think I'm on team neutral :) I'm going to try to be anyway - my husband (who is so laid back and doesn't care about much) feels really strongly that we should not find out, so I'm going to give it a shot! I've decided I'm going to pick out the exact boy and girl bedding that I want (and some cute clothes) and give my best friend the links and my credit card and have her buy the stuff immediately so that I can still do a pink nursery if thats how it ends up!


----------



## jf1414

Hi Friends!! Got to see the lil jumping bean! 

We are team Neutral also Jess! Wont know the sex until February!!


----------



## Sunny skies

jf1414 said:


> View attachment 446983
> 
> 
> Hi Friends!! Got to see the lil jumping bean!
> 
> We are team Neutral also Jess! Wont know the sex until February!!

Congrats, what a great shot, you must be so happy.


----------



## krystinab

.Omg JF...your baby is soooo beautiful! 

Lisa I wish we lived closer so we could toast together! But if you're up to it grab some blueberry stoli with some fresh lemon, a splash for triple sec garnish with some blueberries (I use to bartend) ..and then put on ssomething sexy for dh and make that baby! You can do it mama!


----------



## Sirbaby

Krystina I hope this cycle you get your rainbow. That would be wonderful.
Jaime congrats on your baby boy! 
I think that when I become pregnant I would love to not find out but don't know if I can do it.


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## snowflakes120

Nice pics girls. 

We are going full steam ahead with the IUI process. We sat down and did alot of pros/cons and just basically talked it all out. Went over finances. We have enough in savings for hubby's next year of tuition bills and for a few rounds of IUI's. Plus, I have $2,000 in my FSA (money gets taken out of my salary and goes to an acct that I can use for medical bills). So we are going to do it. I feel good about it for the most part. Thanks for the comments ladies.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Nice pics girls.
> 
> We are going full steam ahead with the IUI process. We sat down and did alot of pros/cons and just basically talked it all out. Went over finances. We have enough in savings for hubby's next year of tuition bills and for a few rounds of IUI's. Plus, I have $2,000 in my FSA (money gets taken out of my salary and goes to an acct that I can use for medical bills). So we are going to do it. I feel good about it for the most part. Thanks for the comments ladies.

That sounds like a great plan, Lisa. Do they say how many rounds is average?


----------



## krystinab

Jamie....ADORABLE!!

Lisa, I am sooo happy to hear that!

Monique, I am with you but I know my honey wants to know!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Nice pics girls.
> 
> We are going full steam ahead with the IUI process. We sat down and did alot of pros/cons and just basically talked it all out. Went over finances. We have enough in savings for hubby's next year of tuition bills and for a few rounds of IUI's. Plus, I have $2,000 in my FSA (money gets taken out of my salary and goes to an acct that I can use for medical bills). So we are going to do it. I feel good about it for the most part. Thanks for the comments ladies.
> 
> That sounds like a great plan, Lisa. Do they say how many rounds is average?Click to expand...

One really informative site said women under 35 have a 16% increased chance each cycle. It said most doctors go for a six month period, and if it doesn't happen in that time they move to the next step. IUI is like glorified sex anyway. The only difference is that the sperm is closer to the targets. So I liken it to the saying that a normal couple would see results in about six months. Only they have a 25% chance each cycle.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Nice pics girls.
> 
> We are going full steam ahead with the IUI process. We sat down and did alot of pros/cons and just basically talked it all out. Went over finances. We have enough in savings for hubby's next year of tuition bills and for a few rounds of IUI's. Plus, I have $2,000 in my FSA (money gets taken out of my salary and goes to an acct that I can use for medical bills). So we are going to do it. I feel good about it for the most part. Thanks for the comments ladies.
> 
> That sounds like a great plan, Lisa. Do they say how many rounds is average?Click to expand...
> 
> One really informative site said women under 35 have a 16% increased chance each cycle. It said most doctors go for a six month period, and if it doesn't happen in that time they move to the next step. IUI is like glorified sex anyway. The only difference is that the sperm is closer to the targets. So I liken it to the saying that a normal couple would see results in about six months. Only they have a 25% chance each cycle.Click to expand...

what exactly is IUI? They insert the sperm into your uterus??


----------



## jf1414

Thanks ladies :)

JAMIE! Adoraaaaaaaable! Bottoms up bottoms up!


----------



## jrowenj

jf1414 said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> JAMIE! Adoraaaaaaaable! Bottoms up bottoms up!

hahahaha! No doubt that is a boy! Kevin looked very proud when he saw that...


----------



## Sunny skies

Jamie, great pics, he seems nice and comfortable in there.

Lisa, glad you and hubby have a game plan. Wishing you all the best.

Monique and Krystina, I think I'd want to wait too but I don't know if I could last.

Still waiting..........?


----------



## jf1414

Lisa you are going to get your baby! Just keep trying and dont lose hope. My cousin just got pregnant and was trying for 7 years. She eventually got her baby I believe with some sort of assistance but she never gave up! xoxo wishing you the best! 

Krystina where are you in your cycle???


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Nice pics girls.
> 
> We are going full steam ahead with the IUI process. We sat down and did alot of pros/cons and just basically talked it all out. Went over finances. We have enough in savings for hubby's next year of tuition bills and for a few rounds of IUI's. Plus, I have $2,000 in my FSA (money gets taken out of my salary and goes to an acct that I can use for medical bills). So we are going to do it. I feel good about it for the most part. Thanks for the comments ladies.
> 
> That sounds like a great plan, Lisa. Do they say how many rounds is average?Click to expand...
> 
> One really informative site said women under 35 have a 16% increased chance each cycle. It said most doctors go for a six month period, and if it doesn't happen in that time they move to the next step. IUI is like glorified sex anyway. The only difference is that the sperm is closer to the targets. So I liken it to the saying that a normal couple would see results in about six months. Only they have a 25% chance each cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> what exactly is IUI? They insert the sperm into your uterus??Click to expand...

Yea.That pretty much covers it.

See here: https://www.americanpregnancy.org/infertility/iui.html


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Nice pics girls.
> 
> We are going full steam ahead with the IUI process. We sat down and did alot of pros/cons and just basically talked it all out. Went over finances. We have enough in savings for hubby's next year of tuition bills and for a few rounds of IUI's. Plus, I have $2,000 in my FSA (money gets taken out of my salary and goes to an acct that I can use for medical bills). So we are going to do it. I feel good about it for the most part. Thanks for the comments ladies.
> 
> That sounds like a great plan, Lisa. Do they say how many rounds is average?Click to expand...
> 
> One really informative site said women under 35 have a 16% increased chance each cycle. It said most doctors go for a six month period, and if it doesn't happen in that time they move to the next step. IUI is like glorified sex anyway. The only difference is that the sperm is closer to the targets. So I liken it to the saying that a normal couple would see results in about six months. Only they have a 25% chance each cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> what exactly is IUI? They insert the sperm into your uterus??Click to expand...
> 
> Yea.That pretty much covers it.
> 
> See here: https://www.americanpregnancy.org/infertility/iui.htmlClick to expand...

oh, wow!!! Well, I am going to say that since your husband's SA went well that this is gonna be a great plan for you!!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Jamie, I'm suddenly hungry for sweet potato fries. Yummy!!


----------



## jrowenj

Sunny skies said:


> Jamie, I'm suddenly hungry for sweet potato fries. Yummy!!

hahaha! YUMMMM!!!!

Ok, so i have been so caught up with my scan and these house renovations that I don't know where anyone is in their cycle...

Janette - waiting for AF (late)
Krystina - how many DPO??
Lisa - waiting for AF??
May - hopefully making baby in DR
Monique - ??
Gemma - getting married in 2 days!!!!!
Storked/Bethany... where are you??????
JoAnna - in the process of her new move!

Who am I missing????


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! I am 4 /5 DPO....I am testing at 11/12 DPO....next Thursday!! Pray for me! Im ogign to add a ticker.


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina - you are not temping this time?


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Krystina - you are not temping this time?

Nope...just did OPKs, got a + last Friday so I figure I O'd Saturday or Sunday!


----------



## jrowenj

sounds good, krystina!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

snowflakes120 said:


> Nice pics girls.
> 
> We are going full steam ahead with the IUI process. We sat down and did alot of pros/cons and just basically talked it all out. Went over finances. We have enough in savings for hubby's next year of tuition bills and for a few rounds of IUI's. Plus, I have $2,000 in my FSA (money gets taken out of my salary and goes to an acct that I can use for medical bills). So we are going to do it. I feel good about it for the most part. Thanks for the comments ladies.

That sounds soooo great!! I'm glad you guys don't have to wait it out, that would be a rough wait til hubby is done with school! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## jf1414

I cannot wait for the day when I am not falling asleep at my desk! It feels like I have 10lb weights on my eyelids!


----------



## mammaspath

jaime - those are great pics!!!! i can't believe its a boy........i so thought girl!!

gemma - wedding 2 days!!! yay

krystina im saving that recipe for when i have this baby.....sounds delicious!!!!

girls - i put a pic on fb.........it shows my ass..........hahah i put the wrong pic.........and left it!!!! hahahaha


----------



## threemakefive

Nice pics Jaime and jf 

Lisa so glad you made a choice :) love the plan!!! 

I can't remember what else I read lol


----------



## jrowenj

Amy, u look amahhhzing. Nice ass!


----------



## mammaspath

omg.......i did it from my phone........i couldn't erase it.........so i just left it.........and im gonna just leave it!!!! hahaha


----------



## jrowenj

U cant see ur ass lmaooo


----------



## krystinab

AMY!! You are showing some skin...LOL I see youre one of those freaky pregnant women...LOL I know I will be one too!! You look good girl.

JF- shit I am always about to fall asleep at my desk...LOL


----------



## jf1414

Hahaha Krystina I feel you on that!!


----------



## Jessica28

Amy - You got some bump going on! I love it... I really hope I start to show soon but right now I just look like I am gaining weight!

JF - I am tired all the time too. I never have much energy for anything these days. Theres a wedding here in town on Saturday and I hope I can stay awake past midnight!

Jaime - I agree with Amy, Your us pics are awesome... MY bets were on a girl too! 

Krystina - Hope this is your month! Can't wait until you test!

Gemma - I cannot believe you are getting married in 2 days!!!!!!!!!!!! So crazy... but I know it will be a magical day for you and you will make a stunning bride! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## jrowenj

Im thinking the name Blake for my handsome prince


----------



## threemakefive

Cute name....middle name?


----------



## jrowenj

Workng onit lol


----------



## mammaspath

love the name blake!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Blake is nice...def sounds like a handsome guy


----------



## Sirbaby

Snowflakes~ I am so happy you and you Dh came up with a plan. I know that you feel that you guys are making the right decision. Life is about happiness and you too will be so happy to welcome a newborn into your lives and your baby would be so happy to have such wonderful parents.

~Jaime~ It s a BOY!!!! I can see you glowing from over here. Cheers to that! He looks like he is enjoying the bake I am waiting to O. I am going to start today getting dh fertilizer up there so when the egg rolls out he/she will be greeted! (hopeful)


----------



## Sirbaby

Yes I am feeling the name Blake


----------



## Hayaddie

Blake is cuteeeee! Ohhhh or Brysen! Or Bryce! Lol


----------



## Sunny skies

I like Blake, it's a strong name, but still cute for a baby.


----------



## Sunny skies

Well looks like the witch may finally show her face. Started spotting this afternoon. Just in time for my weekend getaway.:growlmad:


----------



## snowflakes120

Sunny - Send her my way please. She was supposed to come to me this AM. And she skipped me. WTF. The only time I want her to come - she doesn't!! Ugh. I just want to get started on a new fresh cycle!! Nothing ever goes according to plan. Sorry she's gonna be around for the weekend getaway. I'm sure you'll enjoy yourself other wise!! Where ya going??


----------



## Jessica28

I am in love with the name Blake.... It's a name that hasn't been ruled out just yet but I just know OH will want something totally over the top and we will fight about it the remainder of the pregnancy! Unless it is a girl, we have a naming battle ahead of us! We have chose Ashley for a girl as that is OHs middle name. 

Well, It seems I have graduated to a plum; the 12 week milestone. I just wish I felt a little more "something". I must be the only pregnant lady on here that doesn't have even the slightest breast tenderness! I have been having terrible nightmares the past couple of nights about miscarrying and such... I wake up running to the loo to check. Have an appointment today but I am willing to bet she won't check for the hb again because that is the same one who told me she wouldn't check until after 15 weeks. Ugh...


----------



## Sunny skies

snowflakes120 said:


> Sunny - Send her my way please. She was supposed to come to me this AM. And she skipped me. WTF. The only time I want her to come - she doesn't!! Ugh. I just want to get started on a new fresh cycle!! Nothing ever goes according to plan. Sorry she's gonna be around for the weekend getaway. I'm sure you'll enjoy yourself other wise!! Where ya going??

Thanks Lisa, I feel your pain. I'm anxious for the next cycle too. There won't be any baby making this trip, but hopefully it will be fun and relaxing. We're going to Montreal in Quebec, Canada. It's about a 5 hr drive from Toronto and is known for good shopping and dining. It's a fun city.
We're just heading out now back Mon.

Gemma, thinking of you, hope you have a wonderful wedding. I'm sure you'll be a beautiful bride.


----------



## threemakefive

Jess make her check just say they heard it on another doppler and u won't leave til u hear it. I can make my Dr do just about anything I want lol just nt being straightforward...be a little demanding girl!


----------



## snowflakes120

Sunny - Ohhh Montreal. Very nice. I have been a bunch of times. My sister went to college right on the US/Canada border - it was about a 45 min drive to get there from where she lived. Always a fun time.

I am very familiar with Toronto as well. I grew up in a suburb outside of Niagara Falls/Buffalo, NY. We used to go up to Toronto once or twice a year growing up. I love it up there. I could so live in Toronto!!


----------



## Jessica28

Tomorrow is my would have been due date. My friends are getting married tomorrow and it is bittersweet for me... I wasn't supposed to be here for it, instead I was supposed to be in the delivery room. I thank God every night for a second chance though. 

On a different note, what a difference a different Doctor makes! Just home from my appointment and it was the best appointment by far especially since she's ordering an EARLY ULTRASOUND! I couldn't believe my ears since I had requested one with the other NP and she dismissed the idea right away.... I will have it in 2 weeks at the lastest....just waiting on the appointment now!

Since it was her first time here, she had no idea that she had a pre-natal patient here so she didn't bring her doppler....but I am fine since she ordered an early u/s instead!


----------



## Sunny skies

snowflakes120 said:


> Sunny - Ohhh Montreal. Very nice. I have been a bunch of times. My sister went to college right on the US/Canada border - it was about a 45 min drive to get there from where she lived. Always a fun time.
> 
> I am very familiar with Toronto as well. I grew up in a suburb outside of Niagara Falls/Buffalo, NY. We used to go up to Toronto once or twice a year growing up. I love it up there. I could so live in Toronto!!

I grew up in Toronto but now live in a suburb outside Toronto. TO is a great city. I go to niagara at least twice a year and shopping in Buffalo often. It's a small world, maybe we've crossed paths before LOL.

Jessica glad this doctor is more empathetic and you can get your early scan.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sunny skies said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Sunny - Ohhh Montreal. Very nice. I have been a bunch of times. My sister went to college right on the US/Canada border - it was about a 45 min drive to get there from where she lived. Always a fun time.
> 
> I am very familiar with Toronto as well. I grew up in a suburb outside of Niagara Falls/Buffalo, NY. We used to go up to Toronto once or twice a year growing up. I love it up there. I could so live in Toronto!!
> 
> I grew up in Toronto but now live in a suburb outside Toronto. TO is a great city. I go to niagara at least twice a year and shopping in Buffalo often. It's a small world, maybe we've crossed paths before LOL.
> 
> Jessica glad this doctor is more empathetic and you can get your early scan.Click to expand...

Knowing me, if we were to cross paths it would have been at the Walden Galleria. :haha: I am bit of a shopaholic.


----------



## mammaspath

jess - not gonna lie.......im a little jealous........ull probably get a sneak peak at the gender!!!! yay!


----------



## threemakefive

Yay jess :) awesome news!


----------



## Jessica28

Well, my friend told me that when she was sent for an urgent u/s that they wouldn't let her see the screen so I have a feeling I won't be able to see anything :( I asked the NP and she said she didn't see a reason as to why they wouldn't let me see... so fingers crossed! I actuially missed the call for my appointment so I have to call back and set it up first thing Monday morning!


----------



## shellideaks

Gemma, just wanted to say Happy Wedding Day, hope it's going swimmingly and that you're having a fabulous time! :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray for another scan Jess! 

Happy Wedding Day Gemma. Thinking of you. I bet you are having the best day ever!!

I just went ahead and made an acupuncture appt for 8/3 after work. I'm super excited. It's supposed to be relaxing. She specializes in fertility as well. So here's hoping!


----------



## Jessica28

Gemma - You are one beautiful Bride. Thinking of you today and wishing you a lifetime of love and happiness with your new hubby!


----------



## Hayaddie

Happy wedding day Gemma!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi girls! I am back from DR!! I stayed away from the Internet and phone while I was away and I am just catching up on BnB! AF got me while I was away. Good thing I was in paradise so it really didn't bother me, although, it's hitting me harder now that I am home. Another failed cycle and I don't know what else to do. I give myself 2 more cycles before I seek help. I am just so disappointed it hasn't happened yet. While we were in DR, we spent time with DH's nephew's 11 month old baby and it made us want to have one of our own so bad. We are just so ready to become parents and everyone sees it too but it's not happening. I am so frustrated. It feels like it's never going to happen.


----------



## alleysm

Hello ladies! I just subscribed to this thread because it seems to be quite fertile! And since the odds are stacked against me i thought id need the virtual boost!.. absolutely amazing results here! If af shows this month we will be going into cycle 31 and trying smep. Its been awhile since ive used opk (i bbt) and i cant remember if you o when its positive or you o the day after...


----------



## threemakefive

alleysm said:


> Hello ladies! I just subscribed to this thread because it seems to be quite fertile! And since the odds are stacked against me i thought id need the virtual boost!.. absolutely amazing results here! If af shows this month we will be going into cycle 31 and trying smep. Its been awhile since ive used opk (i bbt) and i cant remember if you o when its positive or you o the day after...

Welcome! Seems we do have quite a fertile thread here :) Once you get a positive you O typically the next day ( I think some say 24-36 hours) good luck, and hopefully you will get your BFP and not even need to smep!!


----------



## jrowenj

May - sorry the witch got you on vacation. Don't get down in the dumps :hugs: hoping some luck comes your way this cycle


----------



## mammaspath

hi alley! ur gna like it here!

JAMIE i totally missed you being a sweet potato!!!! AND you almost doNE!

may - so sorry love............prayers and hugs!

DID everyone see gemma's fb pics........um she is freaking pretty!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi alley and welcome!

May sorry the witch arrived hope you had a good holiday! Been to DR myself so I know you did

Can someone post a pic of Gemma?? Congrats girl x 

So busy sorting out our stuff aiming to be moved out by Monday next week grrrrr.... Went for a 4D scan on Saturday and she had both hands and a foot right in her face!!! Couldn't see a thing and she's breech! So I'm doing lots of exercises to turn her and going back on Friday hope we can see her face this time.... Weighing roughly 3 pounds 4 ounces so happy she's doing well


----------



## Jessica28

I just booked my scan for next Friday (Aug. 10th!)...so less than 2 weeks away! Hope the next couple weeks go fast.... I really don't like waiting...lol. Just want to know that everything is still A - Ok!


----------



## krystinab

Hey Ally, welcome...


Gemma looked sooo beautiful! I cant wait til she logs on and gives us every detail of her big day!

Jess, happy you booked an appointment. 

May sorry the witch got you in the DR. But I am happy you had a great time. Where did you stay? I am sooo over due for a vaca!!

Lisa, I enjoyed acupuncture I know you will too...but its a lie if they say you wont be able to feel the needles...LOL 

AFM, nothing much...its 8 dpo and I decided not to get my BW done...I mean whats the point...theres nothing I can do now if I didnt O...Plan on testing on Thursday....scarry...


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - Thanks for the heads up on the needles. Eh. I'm more worried about giving myself or hubby giving me my shot in my tummy next week. 

I had my an appt this AM. I had my estrogen blood levels checked. I'll find out the number this afternoon. I have to go pick up my Femara RX after work. I start them tonight. I go for the Ultrasound to check my Follies/Lining most likely next Tuesday. Should have to give myself/hubby the injection that night if all looks good. Then the IUI will take place prolly the end of next week sometime. All in all, Kinda excited. Hope my body responds well (that I have a few good Follies and my lining is up to par) to the Femara and the trigger shot. It's been nice not temping. I feel more relaxed already.


----------



## krystinab

Hold on Lisa, you have to inject yourself...thats soo scarry to me. Why cant the DR do it?? Im so excited you were able to move on this soo quickly...were you told not to have sex leading up to the IUI?


----------



## snowflakes120

It is all about timing everything perfectly. They may do it for me depending on the timing of the IUI. But I will most likely have t do the trigger at the house at night (I think she said 8pm) as you OV 24-36 hrs after the injection. Dr said, you should BD that night. Skip the next day. And the following day after that would usually be the IUI and OV day. Hope this makes sense. I think that is how I understood it. It's all very confusing and alot of info was thrown at me in a hour!


----------



## snowflakes120

How quickly things change. My estrogen level was too high. So I have to go back tomorrow AM for an ultrasound to see if I have a cyst or if my estrogen is just high. I am figuring its a cyst bc that is just how things roll with me. I am not to start the Femara tonight. Just my luck. If it's not one thing it's another. I swear.


----------



## jrowenj

Ughhhh Lisa. I hope you get answers asap


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, if there is no cyst you just continue with the plan right? I know sometimes they just disappear on their own...I am hoping your estrogen is high...I would guess that would be a good thing...


----------



## armymama2012

I want to do the SMEP but the military just wont allow it with all the training my DH has to do.


----------



## mammaspath

i had the best prenatal massage on saturday............omg! it was the best!!!


----------



## armymama2012

armymama2012 said:


> I want to do the SMEP but the military just wont allow it with all the training my DH has to do.

Since I O late can I just start the SMEP on cd 12 instead of cd 8 as long as I still follow the pattern?


----------



## mammaspath

armymama2012 said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I want to do the SMEP but the military just wont allow it with all the training my DH has to do.
> 
> Since I O late can I just start the SMEP on cd 12 instead of cd 8 as long as I still follow the pattern?Click to expand...

well its worth a shot!! have you have a pos opk yet?


----------



## krystinab

Amy...one word...JEALOUS!!

Army...what do you mean the army wont allow SMEP?

If anyone cares...my breast are hurting so badly...like some one is poking needles through them....


----------



## armymama2012

I just mean that he is gone one week of every month for training so therefore the pattern might not work. CD 8 is Wednesday but DH wont be back from training til Friday afternoon. 

And no, I havent had a positive OPK yet this cycle since I am on CD 6 but I usually do O til cd 20 or later.


----------



## krystinab

armymama2012 said:


> I just mean that he is gone one week of every month for training so therefore the pattern might not work. CD 8 is Wednesday but DH wont be back from training til Friday afternoon.
> 
> And no, I havent had a positive OPK yet this cycle since I am on CD 6 but I usually do O til cd 20 or later.

ahhhh, i understand! well since you O late I would say you could start SMEP late too! FX you catch your eggy!


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa, thinking about you and your appt tomorrow... hope things go well!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I went to Punta Cana and stayed at Majestic Colonial. It was a great resort with a beautiful beach and huge pool. Food was just OK though. Btw, I bet you are preggo with the sore boobs!!

Lisa - I hope everything is ok with the scan tomorrow! I am getting excited for you that you might become pregnant this cycle!


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Kristina - I went to Punta Cana and stayed at Majestic Colonial. It was a great resort with a beautiful beach and huge pool. Food was just OK though. Btw, I bet you are preggo with the sore boobs!!
> 
> Lisa - I hope everything is ok with the scan tomorrow! I am getting excited for you that you might become pregnant this cycle!

May what a consinedince I stayed at majestic too, but the adults only side.I remember them having a good buffet on the colonial side...girl I really hope I'm preggo but am prepared for a bfn...


----------



## BeverleyLN

:dust: for this cycle ladies!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Krystina - the buffet was good but the al la carte restaurants were not up to par. I am sad I'm home already. I hope you are preggo too. All this up and down emotions can't be good for us. I so devastated whenever I get a BFN especially if I have been doing everything right and thought I really had a good chance. I am at CD 8 today - BORING!! Another 12 days or so until I O. The waiting really sucks too!!! What other symptoms have you gotten?


----------



## jrowenj

We need some bfps!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Jessica28

Amy - Your a lemon already!!!!


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Krystina - the buffet was good but the al la carte restaurants were not up to par. I am sad I'm home already. I hope you are preggo too. All this up and down emotions can't be good for us. I so devastated whenever I get a BFN especially if I have been doing everything right and thought I really had a good chance. I am at CD 8 today - BORING!! Another 12 days or so until I O. The waiting really sucks too!!! What other symptoms have you gotten?

Other than being real tired and having sore bbs...nothing...I am starting to get emotional which is a sign AF is coming...ugh...I really hope she doesnt show. Im testing Thursday...part of me wants to just test tomorrow and get it over with but I will only be 10 or 11 DPO...


----------



## Sunny skies

Well I just got back from my little getaway last night. I had a great time and left the witch in Montreal. CD 5 for me so I have s long way to go. Hope this month brings us better luck and more BFP.

Kristina, sounds like you might be our 1st BFP this month.

May, glad you had a wonderful trip, it's always tough to be back.

Army, welcome and sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## mammaspath

morning girls!

yes......a lemon!!! not feeling baby move at all yet.......hopefully in a couple weeks


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> morning girls!
> 
> yes......a lemon!!! not feeling baby move at all yet.......hopefully in a couple weeks

Im almost 19 wks and still no movement :shrug:


----------



## krystinab

Amy/Jamie they say with the first baby you dont feel movement sometimes until 20 some odd weeks....I bet both of your babies are doing all types of flips and summersaults in your bellies!

Suny, glad you had a good vaca!! Are you doing full SMEP this month?


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Amy/Jamie they say with the first baby you dont feel movement sometimes until 20 some odd weeks....I bet both of your babies are doing all types of flips and summersaults in your bellies!
> 
> Suny, glad you had a good vaca!! Are you doing full SMEP this month?

Yes, the relaxed approach hasn't worked as I had hoped. I'm about to buy some OPK's on line, hope they arrive quickly, otherwise I might just have to splurge on the smiley ones.


----------



## snowflakes120

It's a cyst. No IUI. No meds. I can still try naturally. Boo.


----------



## jrowenj

What will they do about the cyst?


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> What will they do about the cyst?

Nothing. It should resolve itself during this cycle. Once AF comes again - I have to make another appt for estrogen bloods and another ultrasound to make sure it is gone.


----------



## jrowenj

Oh brother.... how ya feelin?


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, so sorry about the cyst, you've been through so much, maybe it will happen this month naturally and IUI won't be needed.


----------



## Sunny skies

Just ordered from early pregnancy tests.com. Have any of you ordered from them? They say 2-6 business days in Us or Canada so hope they come by Friday.


----------



## jrowenj

Sunny skies said:


> Just ordered from early pregnancy tests.com. Have any of you ordered from them? They say 2-6 business days in Us or Canada so hope they come by Friday.

Love that site. Never had issue wit them


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, thats some BS...why cant they do it with a cyst? You never know you may get that BFP this cycle.

Suny, never used them before...I buy mine off amazon.


----------



## snowflakes120

Jaime - I'm ok for the most part. Feel a bit relieved but a bit sad too. Every week it's just more and more bad news for us. So.... ya know. Being off all meds means that nothing bad can happen until AF comes. 

Thanks Sunny - RE said that she has had girls get PG on a cycle off all meds. So we'll see I guess. We can still try. So here's hoping for the best. We're cycle buddies @ CD5!!

Edited to add

Krystina - The meds (Femara & Ovidrel) will aggregate it more and make it bigger. Not good.


----------



## Sunny skies

snowflakes120 said:


> Jaime - I'm ok for the most part. Feel a bit relieved but a bit sad too. Every week it's just more and more bad news for us. So.... ya know. Being off all meds means that nothing bad can happen until AF comes.
> 
> Thanks Sunny - RE said that she has had girls get PG on a cycle off all meds. So we'll see I guess. We can still try. So here's hoping for the best. We're cycle buddies @ CD5!!
> 
> Edited to add
> 
> Krystina - The meds (Femara & Ovidrel) will aggregate it more and make it bigger. Not good.

Happy to be your cycle buddy, when do you usually ovulate?


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa, I know u prolly hate to hear it but its the way for the man upstairs(or whatever ur belief is on that) to say this would have been a wasted iui cycle!! So now the money will go to a successful one! And also I have heard lots on women stopping all Meds for a cycle and getting bfp :)

Hope its ur time!! 

Everyone else let's get some bfps is say we are due for.a slew of them :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - sorry about the cyst and not being about to start IUI. Maybe it's blessing in disguise and you'll get pregnant naturally so you wouldn't have to spend the money!

Kristina - tired + sore boobs sounds promising! Can't wait to hear your test results! I bet it's a BFP! We are due for one!

AFM - cd 9 and I haven't been temping. Mostly because I forget and got used to not temping while I was on vacation. I need to get back on my schedule! My friend, one of the only few people who knows I am TTC, just started TTC herself last month. Now she knows how I feel with this whole TTC thing. The whole time I am trying and telling her how disappointed and frustrated I was, she was saying to relax and not to try so hard. Now that she's trying too she understands what I am going through! Luckily for her, she already has a 1.5 yr old baby and she's younger than I am so it's probably going to take her no time at all to get preggo again.


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girls. RE said that she has seen girls get their BFP's on the off cycle. So I am hoping to be one of the lucky ones. I have thought the same thing - Emily & May that for some reason this was meant to be and maybe I will get it. That I wasn't supposed to spend the money and God has another plan for me. But trying not to get too overly positive about it. 

Sunny - I usually OV sometime between CD13 & CD16. We're gonna prolly just BD every other day as I don't plan on temping or using OPK's. I am slightly curious as to what my LP will be like without my progesterone...


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina - I hope you get your BFP tomorrow!!!

May - It's nice that you have a close friend that is ttc with you so you can talk together. I think you should try and take it easy this month too

Lisa - There is a girl in the January Babies thread and she got her BFP the cycle before she was about to do the IUI! I am praying extra hard for you


----------



## snowflakes120

Love it Jaime! Thanks for the prayers! I am more than willing to take them!!

Krystina - Ohhhh. Tomorrow is the big test day! Really hoping that you get that BFP! We need one in this thread!!


----------



## krystinab

I'm getting cold feet....af is due sunday...thinking I will wait til she's late...sorry to disappoint but I really rather see af than a bfn


----------



## jrowenj

no worries, krystina! Don't want you to be upset if BFN... rather you wait :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

krystinab said:


> I'm getting cold feet....af is due sunday...thinking I will wait til she's late...sorry to disappoint but I really rather see af than a bfn

Any other symptoms other than the sore bb's??


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I schedules a doctor's appointment to see an OBGYN this Friday. I am excited and nervous at the same time. I just hope my insurance will cover the visits and any tests/scans they need. I am such a chicken with needles and I know I wil need to do some blood work. Eeeek!


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news May! Can't wait to hear what they say and do for you!


----------



## jrowenj

May, that's great! Don't be nervous! We are all here for ya!


----------



## Sunny skies

Kristina, I totally understand, AF or BFN are both equally upsetting but the testing is torture. My fingers are crossed.

Lisa, we are all praying this is your month, the positive energy can't hurt.

May, hope you get some good info at your appointment. Your not too old I know of 2 people Who are 39 who just got pregnant this year. It will happen.


----------



## mammaspath

may - i hope you get some good info at the doc appt!........BUT THE relax approach is what did it for me

krystina - you know im all about team k!!! i hope its bfp!!1


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks, girls! I am pretty sure the doc is not going to do much this visit but to evaluate me. What I want is for her to give me a plan of action if in case I do not conceive in a couple of months... Maybe give DH a prescription for a SA. This is a new doctor I am going to but heard good things about. I hope she's open minded, unlike the last doctor I went to see who just wanted me to keep trying naturally and didn't give me a plan at all. I also purchased 3 sessions of acupuncture and spoke to the doctor who performs it and feel really good about it. I just don't want to start it yet until I speak to the OBGYN tomorrow!

Lisa - how did your doc bill your insurance in order for them to cover the visits and tests? I was told by my insurance company that if they bill the visit as a fertility related visit, they would not cover it. If in case I need fertility treatments later on, I would need to switch over to another insurance company during open season in November. I have to do my research and its a pain in the ass. Even then, they will not cover any procedures, only fertility tests and scans.

Kristina - soooooo???? You preggo? Or are you waiting till AF is late? Fx for you!!

To all other preggo girls, can't believe you guys are so far along!

Let's get some BFPs here!! We are having a dry spell!!!


----------



## jf1414

May I bet this is when you get your BFP just as you have sought some help! 

Krystina- FXed for you girl!!!!

Lisa- :dust: to you!


----------



## snowflakes120

Ohhh May! I am going for my 1st Acupuncture appt tomorrow after work! I am so excited! I'll let ya know how it goes.

As for insurance, my Dr. coded all my appts, HSG and bloods as 256.8 - Ovarian Dysfunction. I still had to pay my $25 co-pay for each appt and about $25 for each blood test. My insurance will not cover any fertility related issues either. So make sure they don't code it as 628.9 - Infertility. The HSG facility and Radiologist decided among themselves to change the code my Dr. wrote to that - and nothing was covered. I had to call them to have them fix it - I am still dealing with it. Also, it depends on your insurance - but I have different co-pays & benefits for specialist visits - In my case, I have to meet my $3,500 deductible before they will pay for anything with the specialist - so I just had to pay $250 for my 1st appt with the RE. She coded the appt at v26.41 & 256.9 - which is Family Planning & Ovarian Dysfunction. And I think the Ultrasound is like $410 that I just had. I have no clue how much to expect for the Estrogen bloods. Even after I meet the deductible - I will have to pay $50 for the appt and $250 for the Ultrasounds. So my main point is to get as much stuff done at your regular OBGYN before seeing a RE - if your insurance is like mine. Let me know if you have any questions... 

The RE financial counselor told me that Blue Cross/Blue Shield covers up to $5,000 for infertility. I don't have that. That wills include diagnostic and bloods. But no actual IUI or IVF. I don't have a choice in insurance - so I have to take what work offers - really hoping that hubby gets a great job in May when he graduates with excellent benefits....


----------



## krystinab

May I am happy you have an appointment to see whats going on! 

Lisa, I just know you will be seeing your BFP soon...

So I am pretty sure I am not preggo. But we shall see soon....only a few more days!!


----------



## jrowenj

Y do u think that???


----------



## mammaspath

ya negative nancy............just test already!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> ya negative nancy............just test already!!!!

hahahaha!!! Yeah! I was being nice yesterday when I said test on your own time... now, im getting antsy!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - thanks for that info! I will speak to the OBGYN tomorrow and make sure they code it correctly. We have Blud Cross Blue Shield Federal Employee plan but I think I read something on there where they said infertility is not covered at all, including scans, drugs, tests... I will have to look into that! Let me know how the acupuncture goes! Good luck!!!

Kristina - please test!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> ya negative nancy............just test already!!!!
> 
> hahahaha!!! Yeah! I was being nice yesterday when I said test on your own time... now, im getting antsy!Click to expand...

Yall are sooo funny. I wish we all lived closer to one another so we could do dinner. I am sure it would be a blast!!! I am so worried about a BFN...I havent dreamed about any fish...LOL but I will test this weekend promise...I think I may bite the bullet and go see an RE in Sept/Oct if I dont get a BFP before then!


----------



## armymama2012

Well my Opks are gradually getting darker so I am guessing I will ovulate in the next 4 days. Luckily DH comes home tonight so I am going to get out the candles and lingerie and try to have a 5 day BD marathon.


----------



## Sunny skies

armymama2012 said:


> Well my Opks are gradually getting darker so I am guessing I will ovulate in the next 4 days. Luckily DH comes home tonight so I am going to get out the candles and lingerie and try to have a 5 day BD marathon.

Sounds very romantic, I'm sure your DH will love the welcome home. Hope you catch that egg. Good luck.

Krystina, I'm on pins and needles.


----------



## jrowenj

va va va vooooom, Army!! Get that egggg!!!

Krystina - just bustin your chops : ) OMG... all the SMEP girls out to dinner would def be a shit show!!!


----------



## krystinab

Ahhhhhhhh Jamie you're a mango!


----------



## alleysm

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> ya negative nancy............just test already!!!!
> 
> hahahaha!!! Yeah! I was being nice yesterday when I said test on your own time... now, im getting antsy!Click to expand...
> 
> Yall are sooo funny. I wish we all lived closer to one another so we could do dinner. I am sure it would be a blast!!! I am so worried about a BFN...I havent dreamed about any fish...LOL but I will test this weekend promise...I think I may bite the bullet and go see an RE in Sept/Oct if I dont get a BFP before then!Click to expand...

Ill be your test buddy if my temps stay up! Im 10dpo so just a day behind you!


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina and alley :test:


----------



## Storked

Sorry that I never post guys. Have been really depressed lately and trying not to obsess over TTC :(
Baby dust and hugs to all though


----------



## Sunny skies

Storked said:


> Sorry that I never post guys. Have been really depressed lately and trying not to obsess over TTC :(
> Baby dust and hugs to all though

Sorry to hear you've been down. Hope your in better space soon. Sending you hugs and :dust: to you too.


----------



## Sunny skies

Alley, my fingers are crossed, hope we start seeing some BFP's this month


----------



## Bride2b

:wedding:

Hi girls, totally been MIA for a couple of weeks. Who knew planning a wedding would be so much work!!!! 

I had an awesome day, it went soooooo quickly! But all in all it was fab! I'm sure most of you have seen my facebook photos - will try and upload a photo for those who havent. Thanks for all your well wishes too! We have been away for a few days to Brighton and had a great time (US ladies - its a seaside resort famous for being 'gay friendly', fab shops etc!
Cant wait to get the wedding video & official photos as we had some awesome ones taken!

So I am hoping AF arrives Mon / Tues as this means my cycles are 'normal' and I am going to try straight away after that AF, I'm not waiting!!! I will book into reflexology again too! I am glad some of you girls are going for acupuncture - I can not wait to hear all about it. I am all for these alternative therapies!

Lisa - I just read back about a million pages, so sorry you have had a set back, at one point there I thought that IUI was about to start! Lets hope that rotten cyst does one soon!!!

Welcome to the new ladies xx

OMG I have read so much! Cant wait for you to test Krystina!!

There has been a serious drought of BFP on here recently!!!

MrsJ hope the house is what you imagined.

Jess, Jaime, JF, Emily, Bev, Haley, hope you are all ok, it seems to be flying by for you all!

I cant believe I am 4 weeks since surgery - one of my stitches hasnt dissolved so got to get that out today at doctors - just havent had time to get there! Not looking forward to it as its sore. I will probably ask some questions about TTC after a tube removal and if any tests have come back yet. 

Everyone else who is mid cycle - good luck ladies - we need BFP soooooooon! xx


----------



## shellideaks

Glad you had a great day Gemma, the pictures on Facebook are gorgeous! I hope getting that last stitch removed today goes okay :)


----------



## Storked

Sunny skies said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Sorry that I never post guys. Have been really depressed lately and trying not to obsess over TTC :(
> Baby dust and hugs to all though
> 
> Sorry to hear you've been down. Hope your in better space soon. Sending you hugs and :dust: to you too.Click to expand...

Thanks you so much. Sending you :dust: and :hugs: as well!


----------



## armymama2012

Well day 1 of the 5 day BD marathon went well. Being away for 10 days made DH extra affectionate last night which was very nice.


----------



## Hayaddie

Gemma! The pictures were fantastic! I'm so glad you had a great time!! Hopefully the doctors have some answers on your tests.

Krystina I have every bone in my body crossed for you this weekend! We need some BFP's on this page! :)


----------



## jrowenj

Bethany - Sorry you are feeling down. We have all been there and taken a break from BNB which always seems to help

Krystina - did you cave and test?!

Army - Sex Fest! WOOOTT!!!!!

Gemma - Your dress and hair and just everything was gorgeous! By the pictures, you could tell that it was a blast too!!!!! I can't believe its been 4 weeks since your surgery! I am glad that time is flying by though so you can hop back on the horse and start ttc your rainbow!!!


----------



## mammaspath

gemma- i agree you were a beautiful bride!!!

oh krystina where are you with your freaking test woman!!!!???

can't wait for everyone else to catch up with testing as well..........


----------



## krystinab

Guys I am having so funny cramping around my ovaries so I am pretty sure AF is coming..BOOOOO...only another day or two til test time!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Checking in from the OBGYN's office. It's so nice here! I am so nervous and I don't know why! Will report back later after I see the doctor.

Gemma - welcome back! You were a gorgeous bride! Hope AF shows up soon!

Kristina - think positive!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Can't believe I made it to a peach! Last of the first trimester is in sight! My friend just called me and told me that she's been put on the induction list and just might have her baby tomorrow night! Exciting! Thinking about my scan next week and I am really nervous! MMCs just take the joy of of the first trimester!

Gemma - So glad you are back...looks like you had the most magical wedding day and I just knew you were going to make a beautiful bride! Can't wait until Af shows and you are back to ttc again.... Can't wait for your rainbow baby!

May - Good luck at your appointment. I hope they get the ball rolling for you and you get your BFP real soon!!!

Krystina - You never know.... I thought I was out too but I got my bfp when I elast expected it!


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, don't count yourself out yet. Could be implantation cramps.

Gemma, welcome back, can't wait to see pics, so glad you had a wonderful day. Hope AF arrives soon so you can start TTC again.

Jessica, congrats on getting through your first trimester, can't wait for your scan pic.

May, hope your appointment is going well.

Still waiting for my OPK that I ordered on line, hope I get them soon as I should start testing in the next few days.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I went to my OBGYN appt today and I am so happy with this new doctor. She was so knowledgable. I liked that she is aggressive in finding out if there's anything wrong with me and DH even though we haven't been trying for more than a year. She gave me prescriptions for CD2/3 FSH blood work and DH one for a SA. Since I am mid cycle, I wouldn't need to do blood work till next month. She also wanted me to do the X-ray and dye test (histo-something) to check for blocked tubes but I wanted to hold off on that. *Have any of you had that done before? I am scared because I read somewhere that it's really painful.*

I am so glad she is so proactive about this. My last gyno disregarded all my fertility questions and just told me to keep having sex every other day. She didn't want to do any test as if it's a hassle! I think I found my new gyno!!! *She also did an exam on me and told me I have a slightly tilted uterus. Said the only way to see if I suffer from endometriosis is a surgical procedure, although, based on what I told her and what she felt around my pelvic area she doesn't think it's a problem for me.


----------



## mammaspath

may the dye test is called hsg..........just take some ibprofen...... and fyi ive heard of ladies getting their bfp within 3 months of it!!!

lisa - um i think ms adds to the not so joys of 1st trimester but i totally hear ya!!!


----------



## mammaspath

lisa!!!!! hahaah my last post i meant jess.......oh baby brain!


----------



## threemakefive

May I think Lisa did that? if im not mistaken...I remember someone in here had that done...

17 days til gender scan


----------



## snowflakes120

May - Emily is correct. I had that done on June 1st. It's a HSG. It sucked. I'll be blunt. I took 4 Ibu's 1 hr prior to help. Didn't do crap. I had a good bit of cramping. Make sure you bring your own pad too - some of the dye will leak out after. If she thinks you have a tilted uterus - the HSG should be able to tell you if you do or don't. It will also let you know if you have any blocked tubes or polyps. Great news about the CD3 bloods too. Which ones are you getting? I had FSH, estrogen, prolactin & TSH done. And you got a SA for hubby. That is great news! I bet your mind is at so much ease now!! My one friend has Endo - she has really heavy and painful periods - it is also hereditary - her sister has it - does anyone in your family have it? She just had the lap done 4 months ago to remove the scarring. Hooray for finding a new Dr. that you like too. That's half the battle. You are your own best advocate. 

Welcome back Gemma! Soooo happy to have you back! What a gorg wedding and you looked soo fab!! You are stunning!! 

Holy cow Emily! Only 17 days til gender! Y'alls pregnancies are going so fast!

Sunny - Hope those OPK's come soon! Still haven't decided if I'm going to use them or not. 

Krystina - Hope that AF stays away!

Army - Hooray for Hubby being home!

Bethany - Missed you girl. Hope your spirits lift soon. I can completely commiserate with you! I know the down and out feeling all too well. 

AFM, Acupuncture in a hour! :happydance:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

snowflakes120 said:


> May - Emily is correct. I had that done on June 1st. It's a HSG. It sucked. I'll be blunt. I took 4 Ibu's 1 hr prior to help. Didn't do crap. I had a good bit of cramping. Make sure you bring your own pad too - some of the dye will leak out after. If she thinks you have a tilted uterus - the HSG should be able to tell you if you do or don't. It will also let you know if you have any blocked tubes or polyps. Great news about the CD3 bloods too. Which ones are you getting? I had FSH, estrogen, prolactin & TSH done. And you got a SA for hubby. That is great news! I bet your mind is at so much ease now!! My one friend has Endo - she has really heavy and painful periods - it is also hereditary - her sister has it - does anyone in your family have it? She just had the lap done 4 months ago to remove the scarring. Hooray for finding a new Dr. that you like too. That's half the battle. You are your own best advocate.
> 
> AFM, Acupuncture in a hour! :happydance:

Thanks, Lisa! I thought it might be you who had the HSG done. So what really sucks about it? The cramping? Or was it pain during the procedure? Do you get the cramping during the procedure or after? I am such a wussy with pain! I am going to put that off until I absolutely must do the test. The doctor told me she's going to run every test she can with the blood work so I assume it would be FSH, estrogen, thyroid, etc. We haven't quite made the appt for DH's SA yet. DH has to find time off from work. I wonder if all clinics are created equal? My doctor recommended a place for us in a hospital but it's so far from home we are trying to find a place closer. She also asked me if I have pain during sex or major pain during periods and I said no. She said those are usually the sx of endo. I really hope I don't have it. 

Hooray with the acupuncture! Tell me all about it when you get back!


----------



## armymama2012

I have pain during sex and a bit of pain during and before AF. Might because of my c-section for my son though.


----------



## Bride2b

May I have also read alot on BnB about the HSG and ladies getting their BFP soon afterwards - just think no pain no gain! I think I would be tempted if I was told I needed it as it may help get that BFP! I hope that you get some answers, its great you have a doctor that is taking you seriously and is going to sort you out!!!

I want to hear about the acupuncture Lisa, was it good?xxx


----------



## alleysm

Do any of you ladies know how to get hsg covered under insuran


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina did u tessssttt?!


----------



## snowflakes120

Gemma - I realllly enjoyed the Acu!! I loved the girl, she really knew her fertility stuff and I liked the treatments. Def recommend going!! She gave me some new things to try/change so I will starting those. One of those things is cutting out all dairy - we eat ice cream every night and I loveee cheese - this one is going to be really hard. I go back next Saturday. 

Yea Krystina - Test!!!

Alley - It's all going to depend on your insurance. I can give you the CPT code so you can call and see where it falls under your policy if you would like. It's also going to depend on what they code the procedure as. For mine to be covered, I needed to meet my Deductible - which I haven't quite yet so I had to pay for it in full but it went towards the Deductible. It was $280 for the Radiologist and $970 for the facility. 

May - We made hubby's appt around lunchtime - so he could just pop out real quick and do the SA at the place. It wasn't far from work and he gets an hour - so maybe you could find somewhere close to his work and have it work out that way so he wouldn't have to take off. 

Not much going on - got Yoga in a hour. Hubby is going to be at school all weekend - final exams, big project, presentation and paper due all this week. Boo! Then he gets 10 days off til Fall semester. But I get him all next weekend which is better bc I should OV somewhere around there. Still can't decide whether I'm gonna use OPK's or not. I kinda wanna know what my LP is without the Progesterone but I don't wanna get stressed out. Not sure what to do.


----------



## krystinab

I'm testing with tomorrows flu...but I am not very confident...we shall see...


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa I am glad you got on so well with the acupuncturist, my reflexology lady has loads of good advice too. I hope that the changes you make will make a difference & hopefully the acupuncture will allow your body to unblock whatever its blocking to allow you to fall pregnant. I cant wait to go back to reflexology! As soon as AF arrives I will be booking in for reflexology just before expected O so she can work on my hormones and reproductive system! How do you feel after it?

Krystina, I have everything crossed for you xxxxxx

By the way I cant upload a wedding picture, it keeps saying the file is too big!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - I say use the OPKs because you are gonna stress more if you don't know when you ovulated and how many dpo you are and all that jazz

Krystina - WAKE UP!!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

No dice ladies....bfn.....I supposed my sore bbs could be from pole dancing...lol...I dunno..lol on to august!


----------



## jrowenj

pole dancing?!?!?!

whats your plan of attack for august? Sorry about bfn... i say a prayer for you every damn day!


----------



## Bride2b

Boo Krystina! But hey sexy girl pole dancing! I wish I had the strength to do that! I have no upper body strength what so ever!!! I think attacking August sounds great! But remember your not out until the witch shows! I'll be right by your side TTC in Aug - we'll be around the same CD too if AF arrives for me in the next day or so like I hope it will (but have a feeling she is about to fuck with me!!)


----------



## mammaspath

awe krystina! damn..........i was so sure this month!!!

so i think im lactose intolerant...........ive been experimenting for three days ........... and of course this day i decide to try dairy in the morning........been freaking sick all day!!! on my birthday!


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry about the BFN Krystina. Your not out til the witch shows!

We started our every other day BDing today. Here's to our last chance for an all natural baby. I still need to make a decision regarding the OPK's soon though. I still haven't really thought about it yet. I guess if I feel like it I will do them - I have just been so not caring about TTC at all this cycle.

Happy birthday Amy! Sorry you've been so sick. I am cutting out all dairy as of Friday and it's been a hard weekend. This is going to be really tough for me.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Happy birthday, Amy!

Sorry about the BFN, Kristina!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - your relaxed approach might just get you a BFP this cycle! Watch, you might not even need the IUI!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Happy Birthday Amy - is it still your birthday?? Sorry you have been poorly! Ugh! Maybe you found the cause though!


----------



## krystinab

Happy belated Amy!!

Lisa, I think I am going to bite the bullet and go see an RE too! Do you think its best to go before your cycle?


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - Yeahhhhh! A RE buddy!! Yes, I think the best idea is to go before the start of a new cycle or before CD3 so you can have a plan in place if AF comes. Mine just happened to work out that way - My wait was 7 weeks to even just get that 1st appt. So I went when I was like 12dpo - We got a plan in place and then when AF came a few days later I knew what I needed to do for that cycle. It wasn't too late to get the bloods done or too late to start meds - ya know? I didn't have to wait like a whole cycle to get started. The timing just happened to be perfect. I didn't have to wait to OV and wait for AF to arrive - it just all feel into place in a week or so. Let me know if you have any questions!

May - That is what I am ultimately hoping for but trying to remain grounded at the same time. A happy medium.


----------



## krystinab

So I made an appointment, they next available date September 10th. Heres to my last natural month!


----------



## Bride2b

Lets hope you dont need the RE appointment, but good luck and good on you for taking the bull by the horns!xx

I am starting to wonder when I will get my first AF! Its day 29 since AF came last time - although thats not a proper AF, its just where hormone levels drop. So I am on a waiting game for AF, I thought it would come about the same time as the length of a normal cycle. I hope I dont have to wait ages and have this dragged out longer than it needs!


----------



## krystinab

Bride2b said:


> Lets hope you dont need the RE appointment, but good luck and good on you for taking the bull by the horns!xx
> 
> I am starting to wonder when I will get my first AF! Its day 29 since AF came last time - although thats not a proper AF, its just where hormone levels drop. So I am on a waiting game for AF, I thought it would come about the same time as the length of a normal cycle. I hope I dont have to wait ages and have this dragged out longer than it needs!

Hopefully she will come soon! Usually how long are your cycles?


----------



## snowflakes120

Good deal Krystina. That is just around the corner! 

Hope AF shows soon for you Gemma!


----------



## Sunny skies

Hope you had s great birthday Amy, sorry about feeling so sick.

Krystina, so sorry for the BFN, let's hope it's just too early but glad you've booked an appointment for your next plan of action.

May, I see your getting close to O. Hope you get your BFP this month.

Lisa, I think it's great your just relaxing this cycle after everything you've gone through. You definitely deserve a happy ending snd I know it will happen for you after all your hard work and perseverance.

Gemma, it took me 6 weeks after surgery for AF but it can take up to 3 months I heard. Hope your body is recovering well and comes quickly so you can get on with your next cycle.

Yesterday was my hubby's 35th b-day so we had a BBQ with all our friends, it was a great night despite 2 friends being pregnant and me wishing I was too. At least I got to drink. We've been Bding every other day but bed 3 days in a row as it was his b-day, hope that doesn't affect his little swimmers too much. Still no OPK so may have to start next month as I may miss my surge.


----------



## krystinab

Sunny skies said:


> Hope you had s great birthday Amy, sorry about feeling so sick.
> 
> Krystina, so sorry for the BFN, let's hope it's just too early but glad you've booked an appointment for your next plan of action.
> 
> May, I see your getting close to O. Hope you get your BFP this month.
> 
> Lisa, I think it's great your just relaxing this cycle after everything you've gone through. You definitely deserve a happy ending snd I know it will happen for you after all your hard work and perseverance.
> 
> Gemma, it took me 6 weeks after surgery for AF but it can take up to 3 months I heard. Hope your body is recovering well and comes quickly so you can get on with your next cycle.
> 
> Yesterday was my hubby's 35th b-day so we had a BBQ with all our friends, it was a great night despite 2 friends being pregnant and me wishing I was too. At least I got to drink. We've been Bding every other day but bed 3 days in a row as it was his b-day, hope that doesn't affect his little swimmers too much. Still no OPK so may have to start next month as I may miss my surge.

Sunny, what day do you usually O? Maybe you should just run to target or something to get some cheapies...Hopefully DH's swimmers are up for some more action. I am sure that if you give him a day of rest you will be just fine.


----------



## Bride2b

Good luck sunny!!!! Sex fest is just around the corner for you, although it sounds like you've been having lots of fun! 

I bloody hope af doesnt wait 6 weeks to show!!! ugh!!! I just wanna get on with it!!! After I lost Bertie my cycles were 33 days long, then they deceased a day every month to like 27 days at the shortest which was the last cycle before my BFP in May. 

GIRLS WE NEED SOME SERIOUS BFP HERE! WHY THE FUCK IS THERE A DROUGHT?????? DO YOU ALL HEAR ME LOUD & CLEAR?!


----------



## mammaspath

I hear you!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

I hear you! I am testing on the 17th. We BD'd a lot around O day so this might be it.


----------



## Bride2b

armymama2012 said:


> I hear you! I am testing on the 17th. We BD'd a lot around O day so this might be it.

FXed for you xxx


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> Hope you had s great birthday Amy, sorry about feeling so sick.
> 
> Krystina, so sorry for the BFN, let's hope it's just too early but glad you've booked an appointment for your next plan of action.
> 
> May, I see your getting close to O. Hope you get your BFP this month.
> 
> Lisa, I think it's great your just relaxing this cycle after everything you've gone through. You definitely deserve a happy ending snd I know it will happen for you after all your hard work and perseverance.
> 
> Gemma, it took me 6 weeks after surgery for AF but it can take up to 3 months I heard. Hope your body is recovering well and comes quickly so you can get on with your next cycle.
> 
> Yesterday was my hubby's 35th b-day so we had a BBQ with all our friends, it was a great night despite 2 friends being pregnant and me wishing I was too. At least I got to drink. We've been Bding every other day but bed 3 days in a row as it was his b-day, hope that doesn't affect his little swimmers too much. Still no OPK so may have to start next month as I may miss my surge.
> 
> Sunny, what day do you usually O? Maybe you should just run to target or something to get some cheapies...Hopefully DH's swimmers are up for some more action. I am sure that if you give him a day of rest you will be just fine.Click to expand...

This will be my first cycle using OPK, I usually chicken out but the relaxed approach hasn't worked to well so I'm taking some control. I do get what I think are O pains around Cd 14 or 15 but it's just a guess. We don't have targets in Canada yet but I think I may just get some tomorrow if they don't arrive. 

Gemma, hope your cycles get back on track quickly. 

Thanks for the support ladies, hoping to get my BFP this month and end the drought.:wink


----------



## krystinab

Sunny I forgot you were in Canada...did you buy any opks? 

Army good luck! We def need some BFP in here!

So I called my DR and she said shed give me more clomid...I'm very happy! It's enough to get me through 2 months just incase my re appointment isn't timed perfectly like Lisas...Fx something pops off!


----------



## alleysm

Hey mamaspath i got my prediction from panrosa today.. for fun!


----------



## jrowenj

alleysm said:


> Hey mamaspath i got my prediction from panrosa today.. for fun!

what did she predict?!


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Sunny I forgot you were in Canada...did you buy any opks?
> 
> Army good luck! We def need some BFP in here!
> 
> So I called my DR and she said shed give me more clomid...I'm very happy! It's enough to get me through 2 months just incase my re appointment isn't timed perfectly like Lisas...Fx something pops off!

Not yet, I'm hoping the ones I ordered on line will arrive by tomorrow in the mail. Today was a holiday in Canada. Cd 11 so i should be able to catch my surge. Has the witch arrived yet?

Alley, was the prediction what you were hoping for?


----------



## alleysm

She predicted that i would have a bfp around nov and healthy 8 pound boy. We shall see!!


----------



## Sunny skies

alleysm said:


> She predicted that i would have a bfp around nov and healthy 8 pound boy. We shall see!!

November 's not too far away but hope you get the BFP sooner. How long have you been TTC.


----------



## Sunny skies

Sunny skies said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> She predicted that i would have a bfp around nov and healthy 8 pound boy. We shall see!!
> 
> November 's not too far away but hope you get the BFP sooner. How long have you been TTC.Click to expand...

Sorry just saw your signature and realized you've been TTC for over 2 yrs


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

One more week till I O... BORING!!!! 

I am supposed to go back to my gyn for blood work on CD2/3 but I just realized I will be away on vacation (last week of August). Urgggg! Looks like I have to wait another cycle?


----------



## mammaspath

alley- i swear it wasn't long after me and jrowe and a couple others got crazy with lotsa predictions, totally obsessed, and got damn right pissed off about not being preggo that we ended up pregnant!!! hahaahaha seems so long ago now!

i even became a psychic myself.............hahaha

btw jaime you still owe me!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Yes we all went a bit crazy with the predictions!!!!! Jaimes was spot on though wasnt it? Mine was totally shite! She said September conception and no medical intervention needed and that would be a boy! I guess there is still time for that to be true - I remember being really pissed off when she said September but I will totally take that now!!!! Maybe thats the one that will finally be my take home? who knows? lets hope I get a BFP in Sept as thats next month!


----------



## alleysm

I am trying smep this cycle so i hope shes off on her prediction :) she also said only the 1 baby and we were planning on two.... but who knew it would take this long or be this difficult... anyway today is cd5 and im armed with opks and a crazy cocktail of vitamins!!


----------



## snowflakes120

My Cheri22 prediction said: They are showing me SEPT and BOY so this is either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in :thumbup:

I really hope it's conceive month as my sister is getting married in TX next year Sept and I don't want to have to miss it - I will be devastated. But I am not willing to just give up TTC so I don't miss it either. Ugh. 

May - Maybe your AF will come earlier or later so it will all be ok. Try not to think ahead quite yet. I know easier said than done. ( And I need to be taking my own advice!!)

Krystina - Good news about the Clomid to get you by! 

Sunny - You pick up any OPK's yet?


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! Happy Tuesday!

Lisa/ Gemma, I really hope your predicitions are right! September would be perfect. I always wanted a May baby, so here to this month!

Alley, I wouldnt read too much into the one baby thing! What kind of vitamins are you on? Have you ever seen an RE? 

May, the week before O is boring...but you will see that +opk soon and the baby dancing will begin :)

Im still waiting on AF. I am starting to think something is wrong with me becuase my breasts are hurting like hell...anywho I really hope she comes. Ive ordered some fertility tea off Amazon. I am excited about taking it!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

4 out of 5 psychic predictions were WRONG!!! They said June and July with one that said between Nov-Jan. At first I was upset I had to wait until Nov-Jan but I'll take it at this point! 

I haven't started OPKs yet, maybe I should soon? Lol. I don't know, I am getting so discouraged. We had our first BD session on Saturday and haven't done it again since. I should really take this cycle more seriously. I just hate being disappointed and seeing a bfn at the end of all of this. Blah!


----------



## alleysm

My daily dose is 1 prenatal, 800mg folic acid, b complex 50mg, 500mg c, 100mg coq10, 1000mg biotin.. needless to say my pee is the color of mountain dew ;)


----------



## krystinab

AHAHAHAHHAHA!! Thats soo funny to me Alley!! 

May I am with you on the psychics...four yes FOUR said conception in May the other three told me conception in July / August with a baby in May...oh and one said this summer...I AM SO OVER IT!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Wow, what a day I hate 1st day back after vacations. Took me all day just to go through emails and voice messages. I just got home hoping my OPK's arrived but nothing. I tracked it and it says it's been shipped. I really don't want to leave the house and plan to bed tonight so just debating if I should wait or go to a pharmacy?

Krystina, have you tested again since AF not showing her face?

Alley that's quite a cocktail.

Amy maybe I can get a prediction from you since you were right about Jamie.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - You might still have a chance for August! I agree with Sunny... test again. Did AF arrive yet. If not, you might still have a chance!


----------



## snowflakes120

My stupid fucking co-irker just announced she's 5 weeks pregnant. 1st time lucky. Yea for me - the 2 people I sit 2 feet away from all day are both pregnant. There is only 3 of us. She points to me after and says your next! I say yeah right!! 

I can't handle this. I am about ready to lose it and just give up.


----------



## alleysm

I'll kick her ass for you snowflake!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> My stupid fucking co-irker just announced she's 5 weeks pregnant. 1st time lucky. Yea for me - the 2 people I sit 2 feet away from all day are both pregnant. There is only 3 of us. She points to me after and says your next! I say yeah right!!
> 
> I can't handle this. I am about ready to lose it and just give up.

Dont give up :flower:

I know how gut wrenching it is ... thinking about you extra today


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, she just a silly broad...dont let it bother you. You will have your bundle of joy soon and your baby will be cuter and smarter than theirs...:)

May/ Sunny, I think AF is around the corner, Ive been super bitchy and emotional today. I think I really need to reevaluate my bd positions...my fav position (legs closed on my belly) dosnt allow for DH full, well you get it...sorry its TMI...


----------



## mammaspath

snow- ugh so sorry..............hugs

krystina - have you tested again? didn't you say that you usually have to test late?


----------



## jf1414

I keep getting this like pinching pain only on my right side like kinda where my ovary is. Its not like all day long it just pops in and out during the day. I know about round ligament pain but only on one side? I told the nurse about it when she just called but she wasnt very helpful. Do you think I should make an appointment to check it out or am I just being neurotic. I know I am going to feel lots of tugs and pulls but this is more like a pinching feeling only on one side. I feel stupid making an appointment but also nervous that I should?


----------



## jrowenj

Jf, maybe just call and ask dr. What it could be


----------



## jf1414

I just spoke to the nurse when I called and she said everyone feels things different and was asking if I have any bleeding (which I dont) she said if I was concerned I could make an appt. but I dont know if thats just silly because im going to get little pulls and aches?? I dont know why I have to be so damn paranoid!


----------



## threemakefive

Jf probably normal pains, but if your worried make an appt, or try to give it a few days...

Lisa so sorry to hear that! Girls are dumb!! :) And she has a point, you are next!! I just know your time is coming soon!!!

Krystina, is af there yet?

Jaime, you changed your pic and now I never know its u hahahahahha


----------



## Bride2b

JF there is a phrase my friends and I say "no regrets" we all met on the 2nd Tri loss thread and have remained really close as we all lost babies last year within a few months of each other. If anyone pregnant feels something that alarms them or they are not sure about, we all just say 'no regrets' its better to get checked out and feel silly than live with regrets that we all had with our angels. I would probably say its likely to be stretching, the baby starts to really increase in size about 16-20 weeks and grows faster than it has before. But get checked out just to be safe xxx

Krystina, I think you need to invest in a sex swing!!! :haha: you need to get some deep loving!!!!! :blush:

Lisa - fucking silly bitch!!! - not you your stupid co worker - honestly people can be so insensitive! I agree your baby will be much cuter and smarter than hers! Positive thinking here Lisa, you are going to get your rainbow xx

AFM - I have a little red ring around my stitch that I was worried about last week and have a bit of pain there - so am thinking I might have an infection, the wound has now healed as the nurse poaked around and got some pus out and a little bit of stitch, she put an iodine patch on it which I took off on Sun night. So I think I am going back to my doctor tomorrow just incase I need antibiotics.

I need you to say some prayers too. A good friend I made after I lost Bertie on the 2nd Tri loss section is pregnant with her rainbow. She lost her son at 23 weeks a month before Bertie was born, well she is expecting a baby girl and is 22 weeks, her water have broken (she has a cerclage) and the doctors say all her waters have gone, she is on an IV for fluids and antibiotics, they dont think the outcome is going to be good. My friend is NOT going to take any advice on starting labour / ending the pregnancy and is going to fight for her rainbow. I am just so sad for her, she is such a sweet girl and really lovely. When I lost Bertie they told me that there was a 99.9% chance of never having the same thing happen again. This shouldnt be happening. I am so sad for her - please pray baby Isla doesnt arrive too soon like her angel brother xxxx :hugs:


----------



## jrowenj

JF - I think twinges and pulling is normal, but you have to trust your instincts for sure!!! If you feel like something may be "off" than I would go in for an appointment. I don't think you should feel silly at all! It's a living being that you are creating in your body and any cause for concern is not silly!

Gemma - I am so so so sorry to hear about your friend. I will say a prayer for her. how devastating... ughh...


----------



## jf1414

Thank you for the advice. I have an appointment already on the 22nd so now I am just debating if I should wait till then or try to get in earlier. decisions decisions!


----------



## jrowenj

is it still bothering you? Is it painful?? I have had so many twinges, pinches and pulls... just can't recall if any were near where my ovary would be...


----------



## jf1414

They arent painful just seem more frequent this last week like a pinch and it will hurt a lil bit but nothing crazy. I think I am just over reacting and should wait until the 22nd!


----------



## mammaspath

jf - i would listen to gemma.........who knows you may get to see the baby!!! that would be fun! i would make an appt. that's what prenatal care is all about!

gemma - dear god im so sad for your friend.......i couldnt even imagine!!!!!

krystina- im not sure ive ever been in that kind of bd position. lol


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> I think I really need to reevaluate my bd positions...my fav position (legs closed on my belly) dosnt allow for DH full, well you get it...sorry its TMI...

:saywhat:


----------



## Bride2b

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> I think I really need to reevaluate my bd positions...my fav position (legs closed on my belly) dosnt allow for DH full, well you get it...sorry its TMI...
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Bride2b

What the hell is this smiley all about?
:img:

LOL!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Bride2b said:


> What the hell is this smiley all about?
> :img:
> 
> LOL!!!!!

Is it my dirty mind or what?


----------



## mammaspath

Bride2b said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> What the hell is this smiley all about?
> :img:
> 
> LOL!!!!!
> 
> Is it my dirty mind or what?Click to expand...

omfg!!!!! gemma where did you find that???


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> What the hell is this smiley all about?
> :img:
> 
> LOL!!!!!
> 
> Is it my dirty mind or what?Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHA!!! THat is DEFINITELY some muff eating right there!


----------



## krystinab

AHAHAHAHAHah too all the comments on this page...


----------



## threemakefive

krystinab said:


> Lisa, she just a silly broad...dont let it bother you. You will have your bundle of joy soon and your baby will be cuter and smarter than theirs...:)
> 
> May/ Sunny, I think AF is around the corner, Ive been super bitchy and emotional today. I think I really need to reevaluate my bd positions...my fav position (legs closed on my belly) dosnt allow for DH full, well you get it...sorry its TMI...

Great position but we tried to save that one for the no o days lol


----------



## jrowenj

I am SO over this house renovation...


----------



## threemakefive

Can I just say I love the tmi posts in this thread hahahahha

K girls might as well go abt it....what's ur favorite positions get some new ideas in here for u soon to be bfps :) hahha


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime he isn't done yet?? Hahah


----------



## jrowenj

not even close!! Today he is ripping up the foyer tile and putting new tile and building me a coat closet


----------



## Bride2b

mammaspath said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> What the hell is this smiley all about?
> :img:
> 
> LOL!!!!!
> 
> Is it my dirty mind or what?Click to expand...
> 
> omfg!!!!! gemma where did you find that???Click to expand...

There are some new smilies! I almost fell off the chair!!!! Wish they had this on my phone I'd send it to hubby!!!


----------



## Bride2b

threemakefive said:


> Can I just say I love the tmi posts in this thread hahahahha
> 
> K girls might as well go abt it....what's ur favorite positions get some new ideas in here for u soon to be bfps :) hahha

I know it boring but I think missionary does the business getting the soldiers into the barracks! Or even on back with legs on hubbys shoulders, that does the job too, then stay on back with pillow under bum! 

:img: <---- is :happydance: too but doesnt get you knocked up!!! :blush:


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## Bride2b

Jaime LOVIN the bump! Ahhhhh its so cute! I wish I got a bump like that! you look fab!!!


----------



## jrowenj

thanks! I think part of it is baby and MOST of it is italian food!


----------



## Bride2b

No way, that looks like a baby!!!!xx


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> View attachment 455525

thats a total baby bump jaime!!!! 

i had a house house claim for a flood and to save money we did the work ourselves..........ugh fucking pain in my ass!!!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 455525
> 
> 
> thats a total baby bump jaime!!!!
> 
> i had a house house claim for a flood and to save money we did the work ourselves..........ugh fucking pain in my ass!!!Click to expand...

omg! at least you had all that money to help pay! This shit is costing LOOT and TIME! The end is result is gonna be great though... i keep reminding myself! Brand new kitchen, new laundry room, new foyer floor, new bathroom, new nursery... i think i can i think i can!


----------



## mammaspath

you can you can! can;t wait to seee the nursery!


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> you can you can! can;t wait to seee the nursery!

as of now, the nursery is adjacent to the laundry room and there is no wall up yet... so, I have washer and dryer in the "nursery" and no door... So, I am with you on can't wait to see the nursery! hahahahaha


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime - do you have a theme picked for the nursery yet? I was looking today and fell in love with the finding nemo set at babiesrus but I think it looks more for a boy! Team neutral is hard! Btw, your bump is fab! Wish mine was starting to round out more lol


----------



## jrowenj

Jess, my husband was in the navy so we are doing a nautical/navy theme!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sorry girls, I've been MIA. So much going on... my dad went for an annual physical today and the doctor told him he's at a risk of a stroke at any moment! They did an EKG on him and it seems as though his heart is not functioning properly. He has irregular heart beats and at moments, his heart would stop for a few seconds and then start beating very intensely. I am so worried! He was prescribed medication and is wearing this machine overnight. I hope all will be OK. Seems like surgery might be in his future.

Lisa - Thinking of you today. I just go word that my cousin who's carrying twins will be giving birth on 8/17. Wonderful (sarcastic). Ignore them bitches!

Kristina - Where's AF? I don't think she's showing! And WHAT THE &!^@% is legs crossed above your belly????? I am not that creative or flexible. LMAO!

Jaime - LOVING the baby bump! 

I need to catch up on some reading here before I can comment some more.

AFM - I think O is going to be super late this cycle. I should be having brown discharge by now as I get them every month a week before O. I am on CD 16 today but I have had NO discharge yet and only a bit of cramping. I am going to start OPKs tomorrow. I just hope this is not another one of those stupid 47 day cycle. @#$%&*!


----------



## jrowenj

May soRry to hear about your father. That's scary! Good thing they caught it though before he had a stroke out of nowhere. I hope they can help get his heart healthy! Hope you ov sooner than laater. Long cycles and waiting to ov is so annnnooyying!


----------



## snowflakes120

Jaime - Super cute bump. And I love the nautical theme - very cool! 

May - I am so sorry about your father. My dad has lots of heart probs. He had a small heart attack while I was in high school. He takes lots of heart meds and has had that heart monitor in the past. Along with lots of stress tests. The medical field is so great these days.

Gemma - That is the funniest smiley ever. I need to find a funny one now. :^o That guy has a boner for a nose!! I am so very sorry for your friend. I will say a prayer for her and baby Isla. 

Emily - Hmmmm. Not sure if I really have a fav position.... I kinda like them all. hehehe!!

Alley - Love you!! Your comment made me LOL... 

Krystina - I hate to be mean but my kid will so be better looking than her - she and her hubby really are quite busted. I am sooo mean!! 

Great news though. I got a super mega + OPK today. It was a blaringly dark and thick line. So I think today is most likely OV day. I was caught a bit off guard with it being earlier than usual. But we BD'd yesterday AM and today after work. Hope it's enough to get the job done!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - thanks! I am just hoping there's something less invasive they can do instead of surgery. I am so glad my dad decided to go for his check up out of nowhere! The doctor said if he would have waited he might have passed away in his sleep.

Lisa - it's so hard seeing our parents go through health issues. They are supposed to be the strong ones! My dad has had high blood pressure, high cholesterol and thick blood for awhile. His doctor put him on different meds today but I asked that he seek another opinion. Btw, love that you got a pos OPK!!!! Sounds like you got this cycle in the bag!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok I just got over some of the most confusing pains ever. They felt like contractions. They were about every 30 seconds for ten minutes straight shooting from my belly button straight through to my tailbone. They felt half as painful as when I was in labor with my daughter who was a 9 lb baby. Any ideas? I am only 5 DPO.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa yeaaa for early ovulation!!!! And hell yeah ur kids gonna be wayyy better looking than ur fugly coworker!

May- how scary to think he couldve passed in his sleep... Omg, so thankful he had his appt!

Army- noooo clue what that is! Hoping its something good!


----------



## Jessica28

May - That is awful news about your Dad but hopefully they caught it in time and can do something about it! My Dad had a massive heart attack at 40 and he's been after some trouble since then but he just recently had a stint put in to clear the blockage in his heart....perhaps that is an option? Hopefully as it is much less stressful than surgery! Thinking of you!

ATM - I am reallly super nervous about my scan tomorrow. I keep thinking that they won't let me watch the ultrasound and that they will send me home with the idea that something is terribly wrong. Absolutely terrified of another mmc. I bet this day will DRAAAAGGG now until 2 p.m tomorrow.


----------



## krystinab

OMG so I just wrote a long ass post and it fucking didnt post ugh...

Hey ladies!

Jamie- why are you so cute? I love your lil bump!! Def all baby!

May- I am happy your dad is ok <3 I hope you O soon, you should def start opks asap!

Jess- my nutral color is like a Tiffanys blue...I think its perfect for a boy or girl..I am not really into themes that much but I do think finiding Nemo is unisex! 

Lisa- whoop whoop for that +OPK...next stop BFP!! 

Amy- do we have to beg you for a bump pik AGAIN??

AFM, tested yesterday BFN, totally feel like AF is going to be here today! Let me claify the sex position I was attempting to explain yesterday...lol imagine "doing it" doggy style but laying flat on your stomach instad of on your knees with your leg closed...LOL I feel silly typing it...LOL..its def not a good BD postion, more like a drunk position...LOL I am going for missionary this cycle :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Jess - Hope that they will let you see the Ultrasound. I loved that at the RE's office they had a TV across from me on the wall in the room that showed me everything she was doing and she was telling what stuff was. It was quite fascinating. I would put them on the spot and say I want to see my baby - don't give them the option.

May - Heart issues must go hand in hand I guess with High Blood Pressure/High Cholesterol bc my dad has it too. My dad sees a Cardiologist - I would def tell your dad to see one at least for a 2nd opinion. It is quite hard seeing my dad have issues. His arteries are too small to put a stent in like Jess's dad had done. I am happy your dad went to a Dr on a whim! Hope you OV soon so we can be in 2ww together!! 

Army - I am quite unsure about your pains... I hope you feel better soon and they don't persist. If they do, I'd make an appt. Doesn't seem right.

Jaime - haha. You said fugly! That word always makes me laugh.

Krystina - Boooo on BFN. Hugs girl! So excited for your RE appt!! 

Not sure if I'm in 2ww yet. But will be soon. Totally jumped hubby again the AM. Gotta get in any last ditch attempts.


----------



## Jessica28

This is the bedding I have picked for the nursery if all goes well! I hope it's unisex enough!
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12602398

ATM, I don't think I will be getting much sleep tonight and I know today and the ferry ride tomorrow will just DRAG.... It will feel like 3 days in one! I know I have heard the heartbeat and I haven't been spotting or cramping and I feel super great but I just can't help but worry that I am after having another mmc. It is scaring the shit out of me. I am really going to push to see the u/s tomorrow... I mean I can't wait another 2 weeks after tomorrow to know if everything is alright with my baby. I don't have another appointment until the 22nd.... which is when I will get my results of the scan. Yay for living in rural Newfoundland :(


----------



## jrowenj

Cute bedding jess. U can make itt more neutral if you paint the walls a green or yellow!


----------



## Jessica28

Been thinking yellow!


----------



## Kdk24

Hello Lovely Ladies...

Can I join the group? I've been stalking this thread for about two weeks but have had a whirl wind of a month. A little about me...

OH and I have been together for 4 1/2 yrs. We started NTNP last August but he was living in NYC for a year for work and I was still in Philly. Once he moved back in Feb it was game on! 
Towards the end of May I got this really weird cold. I NEVER get sick! In two weeks I had lost 10lbs in two weeks. I was googleing my symptoms and everything kept coming up as early pregnancy symptoms.
I thought there was no way I could be preggos. We only dtd once during my fertile window. Well sure enough I was and only about 2wks.
Long story short I ended up having a miscarriage. My uterus was growing but not the baby. 
After my d&e my doctor told me there was no reason I should be able to start trying after the bleeding and spotting was gone. That I was completely healthy! 
So now I'm just hanging out waiting for AF to show or not? I'll def. but doing SMEP once she does show. 

:dust:


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!

jess - love what you picked out....your gna be just fine tomarrow

jaime - 20 weeks!!!! really!!! holy moly

bambam - i hope your dad does ok! prayers

krystina - i havent changed much so am waiting till i get a bit bigger to post. are you pregnant or what!!!!???


----------



## jrowenj

Hi kdk. Sorry for ur loss. Same thing happened to me but got my bfp a few months later! Wishing u lots of dust!!!!! Also, im ur neighbor. Live in nj!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm only 5 DPO but I am not thinking positive anymore. After the pains I had last night and now a .5 degree drop in my temp this morning. I am guessing that AF will be here in 5 days. Ugh...


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa I am so happy abt ur opk :) can't wait for u to test lol

Welcome kdk...this is a great place to be :) 

Afm....chicken and dumplings made by my OH..that's what's on my mind hahhaha it smells deeeeelectable!!!! Oh and my bday gender scan is in t-minus 11days :)


----------



## mammaspath

wahoo three!!!! i can't wait for you to find out!!!! i wanna know so bad! are you feeling the baby move at all?


----------



## threemakefive

Yes Amy I am feeling lots of flutters and a few defined kicks but still random :) I can't wait either!

How are u doing?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls sorry I have been soooooo absent! Been super busy with packing and on top of that I've started to feel very, very pregnant and I'm just exhausted all the time! 
Princess behaved herself for the 4D US and she's perfect! Still breech but perfect... We're waiting for the new owners to get back from their holiday to figure out if we're going to complete this weekend and if so its a mad rush to get out in 3 days!!! 

Welcome to the newbies and I promise to add you to the list very soon.... Sorry for your losses but I wish you all the best for your SMEP journey 

PG girlies hope you're all feeling good and if you have nay major changes to do get them done soon!! The last 10 weeks are a killer 

So I know we haven't had a BFP in a while but last time that happened we had LOADS at once!!! Its just round the corner girls I can feel it!!! :dust:

Gemma Please PLEASE!!!!! Upload a wedding pic for me to see!!


----------



## Bride2b

Hello lovelies. I think I have a bit of spotting, so I am hoping AF will come tomorrow :happydance: so I am going to reset my CBFM and see what happens. My cycle is 34 days, last time it was 33 days for my first cycle, then got shorter. I just hope this is it so I can start TTC again. The only thing is Andy has a stag do the weekend I 'think' I will be most fertile/O'ing! But I guess it depends what my body has in store.

Bev I hope the picture uploads, I tried before and it wouldnt work I think because it was straight from my dads camera and it was too many pixels or something technical!
If it does this is me and my hubby......
 



Attached Files:







486404_10151132046601013_1289999397_n.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Bride2b

Oh yay it worked!!! will add a couple more!


----------



## Bride2b

One is of our wedding car....I was obsessed with Beetle and used to have one, my hubby used to have an orange split screen camper so we had to have this as our car. I arranged it without him knowing and it picked him up in the morning. Then at the church we had photos under a surf board arch - as he is a surf bum! Then the other one is just us, but it shows my lovely flowers - dont know the name of half of them, but they were a mixture of yellow and ivory, some roses, gerber, frangipanis and I had a bird of paradise, the other flowers I have no idea, but there was this thing that looked like a cream coloured lillipad!
 



Attached Files:







165877_10151132038536013_1608451612_n.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 8









406735_10151132035821013_804126735_n.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 10









418358_10151132038741013_500992411_n.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jrowenj

GEmma - hope AF comes soon!!!

Ladies, I am on "vacation" starting tonight until next weekend! I may sneak on and lurk a bit but other than that I wish all of you :dust: until next weekend!!!!!!

xoxoxoxox


----------



## krystinab

Gemma you look gorgeous! 

Jamie have fun!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

OMG Gemma!!!! You looked outstanding! Simply stunning! Loving the beetle too my sis-in-law is having a 70s beetle restored for her first car she begged for a split screen but they agreed on a beetle I love them

Big move IS going ahead this weekend!!! Arrrggghhh panic stations!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Oh man... CD19 and no sign of O anywhere. My OPKs are still lighter than usual and I am not seeing the kind of discharge I normally see this time before O. I hope I don't har to wait long. I really don't want another 40+ day cycle. Wahhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

My scan went GREAT! I am so excited and I had myself convinced that they weren't going to let me see anything so it was a pleasant surprise! OH went in with me and my 73 year old grandmother even got to come in for a peek...it was the first ultrasound she's ever seen so that was kinda cool! They didn't tell us an estimated due date...I will get that when I see my doctor on the 22nd! We did have a nice, strong heartbeat of 173 though! And now OH and my Mom are totally convinced that it's a girl! Me, I still think a boy! Now I can't wait until my next scan in September! We will be able to see so much more! A friend just messaged me on fb too and said that she is going to let me borrow her doppler so I am pretty excited about that. So I am feeling much, much more relieved and confident now! And second trimester is finally here so I hope I am out of the woods as they say! I did get a couple of pictures so I will try and upload them later...just got to try and figure out how first!


----------



## shellideaks

Glad your scan went great Jess, can't wait to see pictures! x


----------



## Jessica28

Can someone please tell me how to upload a pic?! Do I have to upload them somewhere else first?


----------



## shellideaks

If you click to go advanced when writing a reply, there's a little paper clip above the text box. Click on that and a new window will open where you can upload the file. Close once it's done uploading and then just post your reply as normal. Should be there :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jess - thumbs up on your scan!!!

Jaime - have a great babymoon!

Soooo I got a darker OPK today. It's close to a positive but not sure if it is indeed one. Sigh!!!! One side of the test line is dark like the control line but I can't tell f it's considered a positive!!! Wtf!!!?!?


----------



## mammaspath

jess - i can't wait to see the pics........did they say if its a girl or a boy??? a guess?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Confirmed with a digi OPK and I am having a surge!!! Yay! I am actually O-ing one day earlier than usual. Woohooo!!


----------



## Jessica28

May - That is some awesome news right there! You had better get some action tonight. I haven't gotten much since we got our BFP...lol... too nervous....we have actually only dtd ONCE since the first of June...lol. Poor OH!

Amy - I am going to my Mom's after I get supper finished to try and upload a pic! Our comp just won't let me do it! And no guesses as to boy or girl yet! Some many people think boy and others think girl...so it will be fun to see whose right... gotta wait until February though! 

One of OHs good friends just announced that they are having their 3rd baby (due in April) and this was a surprise.... they have two girls already and they went off birth control because they had to to get her tubes tied and I guess they got caught! They are pretty happy though and hoping for a boy this time around.


----------



## mammaspath

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jess - thumbs up on your scan!!!
> 
> Jaime - have a great babymoon!
> 
> Soooo I got a darker OPK today. It's close to a positive but not sure if it is indeed one. Sigh!!!! One side of the test line is dark like the control line but I can't tell f it's considered a positive!!! Wtf!!!?!?

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

get it on girl!


----------



## Jessica28

Hmmm Not sure if it uploaded or not :S
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jessica28

The picture looks so much smaller than some of the 12 weeks scans I have seen on here!


----------



## snowflakes120

May - Brown chicken brown cowwwww!! Get it on girl!! Hooray for 1 day early too!!

Nice pic Jess - so happy you got some good shots!

Had an awesome relaxing spa day for me... gotta start to get ready to meet friends for dinner. Just wanted to check in real quick!


----------



## threemakefive

Jess they just didn't zoom in is all...baby looks great!!

Lisa jealous of the spa day!! I need a massaege!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I don't know if there's any logic in this but DH and I BD'ed last night. I am trying to give it 24 hours before we BD again so the swimmers can regenerate. I got my positive OPK today at noon and I know O is usually 12-36 hours after. The only thing is I don't know when LH surge first started.. could have been in the middle of last night or early this morning. I am already feeling O cramps but haven't started BD yet. I am wondering if I am too late? Gonna go jump DH now...

Lisa - Happy you had a wonderful spa day. I will be in the TWW with you shortly!

Jess - Nice picture! I can't believe you are so far along already! Yay!


----------



## jrowenj

May - whats with the temp drop this morning??? Do you think you are ovulating today??? Sounds like you may get that egg according to your BD schedule!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> May - Brown chicken brown cowwwww!! Get it on girl!! Hooray for 1 day early too!!
> 
> Nice pic Jess - so happy you got some good shots!
> 
> Had an awesome relaxing spa day for me... gotta start to get ready to meet friends for dinner. Just wanted to check in real quick!

Glad you had a relaxing spa day!! I am sure it's just what the Dr ordered!


----------



## Bride2b

Good Luck May!!!!!!! :sex::spermy::dust:

Jess so pleased you got to see bubba xxxx Yay!!!!

AFM - had spotting on Fri, then nothing, a bit more Sat and today nothing. WTF???????? :cry: its a piss take, AF is fucking with me! We DTD last night, I hoped it would bring on af, but nothing!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Bride2b said:


> Good Luck May!!!!!!! :sex::spermy::dust:
> 
> Jess so pleased you got to see bubba xxxx Yay!!!!
> 
> AFM - had spotting on Fri, then nothing, a bit more Sat and today nothing. WTF???????? :cry: its a piss take, AF is fucking with me! We DTD last night, I hoped it would bring on af, but nothing!!!!

maybe you're just having a light AF :shrug: I remember after my mmc, I had some really weird AFs... once it was like a day of spotting and that was it!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!

Jess you lil baby is 

May I think you may be Oing today too...I think you're right on time to catch the egg..

Gemma, I hope af gets her act together or either your having a lite flow...either way the tww and BDing is right around the corner!

Lisa, damn girl I'm jealous..I'd love to be at the spa!

Amf, well nothing...went to see the campaign yesterday...hilarious...still no AF and still BFN....so here we go again another month of no control over my body....


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - I noticed the temp drop this morning too and I wondered the same... maybe I am O-ing today or last night? Either way, we BD'ed last night and the day before. I hope that's enough. Will try to get one more in tonight!

Kristina - No AF might be a good sign! I have read on the TWW sites that some people don't get their BFPs days after their missed AF. What DPD are you today? You didn't temp or use OPK this cycle, right? Is it possible you O-ed later than usual?

Gemma - Exercise, sex and a good massage always brings AF for me. Hope you get AF soon.


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jaime - I noticed the temp drop this morning too and I wondered the same... maybe I am O-ing today or last night? Either way, we BD'ed last night and the day before. I hope that's enough. Will try to get one more in tonight!
> 
> Kristina - No AF might be a good sign! I have read on the TWW sites that some people don't get their BFPs days after their missed AF. What DPD are you today? You didn't temp or use OPK this cycle, right? Is it possible you O-ed later than usual?
> 
> Gemma - Exercise, sex and a good massage always brings AF for me. Hope you get AF soon.

May you had a hugh jump today!! I really hope you caught that eggy!

I didnt temp this cycle but I tested again this moring and BFN, I am so flipping irritated!! I am like 20 DPO...ugh. All I can do is wait. This cycle is just a bust, hopefully the RE will offer some help...


----------



## jrowenj

Holy spike, may!!!

Krystina, wtf?! Where is that bitch?!


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - Ugh. Where is AF or the BFP. I hate limbo land. I have it every stupid month with the dumb progesterone. I hate it.

Gemma - Hope AF comes soon for you so you can get TTC again! 

May - Awesome raise huns. And your BDing looks to be spot on! FX for you huns. Welcome to 2ww with me!

I am sooooo bored in TWW and only 5dpo. BC of the all natural cycle I have no clue when to expect AF - as my LP used to be 13 days before the MC but then after went to 11 days so I guess somewhere between there she'll pop in. I figure if nothing by 8/22 - I'll test but I am not really all that hopeful to tell ya the truth. Had some twinges yesterday but figure it's prolly just the cyst as it's too early to really mean anything at all. Other than that 0 symptoms. Boooo. 

Who's up to test next? I feel like we are missing updates from some of the girls that are still TTC... Check in soon ladies!!


----------



## krystinab

Lisa limbo really sucks. I have prometrium but it messes with my vision so I dont take it...figure I will just wait it out...ugh! Girl I really hope this is your month. Did the RE give you the option of all the medication w/o the IUI? Just not sure if DH will be willing to nut in a cup on demand...LOL


----------



## Jessica28

I am so mad atm. I don't have a background in French (was never offered when I was in school) and now I am expected to teach it in September. I was supposed to go to St. Pierre (a part of France just off the coast of Newfoundland) for a 5 day session but you were expected to speak all French and participate in all French related activities. It was more for practising your French than actually learning anything so I cancelled. Of course I am out $300. So anyway, instead, I looked up a tutor online who is willing to help me get to where I need to be to start in September and OH is just crazy about it so we just had a huge fight. Oh....I have been sitting on my ass all Summer and I don't clean the house or anything...now I don't know if he thinks theres a little fairy that swings by every day to clean dishes, sweep floors, do laundry and cook supper or what but it gets done. In the meantime....I am exhausted ALL the time and yet I still find the time....now sometimes it is uptidy but never dirty...so I am pissed. Oh...and who cleans the bathroom top to bottom so he can wash his f'ing ass in a clean god damn shower. I cried and everything I am so rotted. I am now trying to arrange for a ride out of town on Friday so I can get started on the frigging French. A university course takes 4 months and I have a couple weeks.... oh but I am always complaining. Well, I just told him off..... and now I am sitting on my FAT ass again rather than cleaning the house...and now I am going to a friends house.... he can clean it himself today. I have had enough.

Sorry for the vent guys....


----------



## Sunny skies

Hey, sorry I've been MIA last few days. I went camping Fri -Sunday. I should be in the TWW but my OPK never arrived and as I was going camping figured I probably missed my surge and didn't want to POAS in the middle of the woods. Guess when they arrive I will keep them for next month if I don't get my BFP this month. We've been beding like rabbits so I hope I caught the egg. I've been feeling pretty good recently but today at lunch another girl who just got back from maternity leave says she's pregnant. She then says I thought it may take a while but it happens quicker than I thought...Lucky bitch. Last week there's emails at work announcing girls from the office had their babies with baby pictures and around the office it seems everyone's pregnant. I went camping with 2. Pregnant friends this weekend too. I'm cursed. Sorry for the rant.

May and Lisa, glad I'm in the TWW with you. We can go crazy together.

Jess, congrats on the ultrasound, love the pic.

Jamie, hope your having a good vacation.

Gemma, you were such a beautiful bride, love the pictures. I really hope your AF is here soon. Maya's strategy sounds good, it may just bring AF sooner.

Sorry if I've missed someone, I need to go back and catch up.


----------



## armymama2012

I am next to test I think! I am testing on Wednesday and if BFN then on Saturday too. AF is due Wednesday but I hasvent had any major signs that she will be here. I am 60% sure I am pregnant.


----------



## mammaspath

armymama2012 said:


> I am next to test I think! I am testing on Wednesday and if BFN then on Saturday too. AF is due Wednesday but I hasvent had any major signs that she will be here. I am 60% sure I am pregnant.

i hope so cuz we need another bfp in here!


----------



## jrowenj

we neeeeed some BFP's!! No pressure, ladies!!!!!

Good luck Lisa, Janettte and Army!!! Krystina... i am still crossing fingers for you


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

More proof that my body hates me. There I am thinking I O'ed two days ago because of my temp rise yesterday. We didn't BD last night. This morning my temp dropped again!!! So I didn't O yet???? I am confused!!!! Wtf???? Now what???!?!?


----------



## snowflakes120

You OV'd May. You are just having an extra estrogen surge. Estrogen is what causes your temp to go down - Progesterone causes it to go up. Completely normal. I usually have a dip somewhere around 1-3dpo. Your raise lines up with your + OPK too. I bet it will go back up tomorrow. Don't fret!

Army - Hooray! 60% is great! What PG symptoms are you having?

Sunny - Yea for 2ww!! Do you have any idea how many dpo you are or when you plan to test? I totally can relate wayyyy to well about others being PG and getting it right away. Ugh. It's so hard somedays. I totally understand.

Jess - Hope things calmed down around your house and hope you got a ride into town to learn French.

Krystina - Did you test again today? I def plan on doing the IUI with the meds because of my lack of CM. By doing the IUI it bypasses my absent CM and gets the swimmers right into the uterus. That is why she is recommending the IUI because I get barely any fertile CM around OV. It would be a complete waste of time, drugs, and money to just do timed intercourse with me. 

Not much going on with me. Going out for wings tonight with friends. Yummm-o!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - does it mean I lack progesterone? Should I worry that I might not have O'ed?


----------



## snowflakes120

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Lisa - does it mean I lack progesterone? Should I worry that I might not have O'ed?

No, it doesn't mean you lack Progesterone. It is normal. You still do produce estrogen in your LP - it just is mainly producing Progesterone. It happens to alot of girls. I remember reading about it in the Taking Charge of your Fertility book I have. I am sure if you do a google search for "secondary estrogen surge" or "fallback rise" you will some more info on it. I know I did a search for it at one time. 
FF says "Fallback rise: A normal ovulation pattern when your temperature rises then drops slightly immediately after ovulation and then rises again."


----------



## krystinab

Lisa thats intresting! I hope you had a good time with your friends...I <3 wings!!

Army I hope you get the BFPs started!! FX lady!

Sunny keep your head up! You will be pregnant soon!!

Jess sorry youre stressed out. I hope today is better. I think sometimes men dont understand that not only your belly is growing but emotionally you are changing too! I hope you are having a better day today!

May no honey my body hates ME!! LOL I think you are just fine, seems like what Dr. Lisa said makes perfect sense to me...I've seen plently of BFP charts with that dip a few days past O...you should be able to search for charts similar to yours on FF..

AFM, ugh!! Nothing, no cramps, BFN, (I used my last test this morning, so there will be no more testing this cycle) and no spotting. Just playing the wating game...last month my cycle was 39 days, I am on CD36 today so hopefully it will be here soon...


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Ok so am I at 2 DPO then?


----------



## armymama2012

Well I am going to test tomorrow but I took an OPK today for kicks and it's positive.


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, I should be about 3 DPO. AF is due on the 24 th so I'm going to try and hold out until then. Every time I think I'm ok with not being pregnant yet, somebody at work or someone that I know announces they're pregnant and the feelings take over again. People really can be insensitive, even when they know your situation. 

May, you've been doing all you can do, I agree that you probably did ovulate already but maybe bed every other day this week so you can feel you've covered all your bases just in case. 

Kristina, so sorry AF is playing tricks on you. 

Army, nice to hear you being so positive. I'm feeling good about this month too but I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Sunny skies

Army, just noticed your post, hope that positive OPK turns into a BFP tomorrow. How exciting, my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## krystinab

YAYYYY ARMY I hope you get us started with BFP!!

Lets go Suny your right after Army!

Lisa & May yall coming up too :)

AFM, she's here, well I am spotting. Lisa do you consider spotting as CD1? I am going to start the clomind on CD3 just dont want to take it too soon or too late.


----------



## snowflakes120

May - I would say it's safe to assume your 2dpo. I have a feeling your temp will raise again tomorrow. I call that those my lightning bolt charts!!

Army - Good luck testing tomm. I know Jaime got a + OPK before her BFP. Sounding good girl.

Sunny - Oh hun. I know that feeling all too too well - very familiar to me. But my co-workers don't know about my issues - but I would think they would have an idea by now considering whenever they talk about PG or whatever - I get up and leave the room and never participate in the convo's. 

Krystina - Sooo glad to hear limbo land is coming to a close. My RE says spotting is not considered as CD1. Once you have "full flow" = enough to have to use a tampon or pad she says that is CD1. I loveeeee me some wings!


----------



## threemakefive

Army test!!! I think a few of the girls got pos opks before bfp!!

May sounding pretty good...

Lisa when is iui? 

Krysttina...let's get u some clomid twins :)


----------



## armymama2012

I tested and bfn. Testing tomorrow with FMU. If Bfn then I will just BD and wait for her to show.


----------



## snowflakes120

Maybe it's just too early yet Army. 

Emily - Hoping AF doesn't come (wishful thinking!) but if she does then I have to make an appt for some more testing and we would do it next cycle as long as the cyst resolved itself. But I am thinking, the IUI should take place around Labor Day time.


----------



## threemakefive

How many dpo are u Lisa? And hope u don't need the iui but good to have a plan :)


----------



## Sunny skies

snowflakes120 said:


> May - I would say it's safe to assume your 2dpo. I have a feeling your temp will raise again tomorrow. I call that those my lightning bolt charts!!
> 
> Army - Good luck testing tomm. I know Jaime got a + OPK before her BFP. Sounding good girl.
> 
> Sunny - Oh hun. I know that feeling all too too well - very familiar to me. But my co-workers don't know about my issues - but I would think they would have an idea by now considering whenever they talk about PG or whatever - I get up and leave the room and never participate in the convo's.
> 
> Krystina - Sooo glad to hear limbo land is coming to a close. My RE says spotting is not considered as CD1. Once you have "full flow" = enough to have to use a tampon or pad she says that is CD1. I loveeeee me some wings!

Very few people at work know about my etopic so I can't get upset about those that don't know but some of my friends have been a little insensitive. I think because they've never experienced a loss and it's been a while since the surgery sometimes i feel that they assume I am over it already. I know they care and people sometimes don't know what to say. I know the feeling about having to remove yourself from the situation. Just the other day at lunch, I left the room as I just didn't want to have someone ask again when I am planning to have kids... Ugh.

I love having this site with other women who can relate to our struggles and truly support and be happy for each others BFP after a loss.


----------



## armymama2012

Holy cow! I just took another OPK for the heck of it and it is 2x darker than the control line. I swear its so dark purple its almost black! I will take and post a pic in a minute. Still going to test tomorrow!


----------



## mammaspath

oooooooh i really wanna see it! post post post!


----------



## armymama2012

Here are the pics:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4816.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_4818.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mammaspath

seriously...........can you post your pg test????


----------



## mammaspath

how many dpo are you?


----------



## armymama2012

As of midnight, I am 11 dpo.


----------



## armymama2012

I will post my pg test once I take one at 10 a.m.


----------



## jrowenj

Hmmmm. I did have a super positive opk when I got my bfp but I am very anti opk as hpt bc I researched the heck out of it and soooo many women get lh surge before AF and got disappointed. I hope you get your BFP I just don't want you to get ur hopes up based on an opk and feel let down : ( FX FX FX FX


----------



## Jennifer1212

Ladies - mind if I join? Suffered an MC 3 weeks ago - waiting patiently (or impatiently!) for my AF to arrive then starting SMEP in earnest. Looks like there have been many successes here - hope to be one of them!


----------



## krystinab

Welcome Jennifer, sorry about the mc :hugs: Good luck on SMEP.

Sunny, its def difficult for someone whos never experienced a loss to not understand. One of my EX best friends told me "well at least you know you can get preggo" BITCH! Like you Im so greatfull to have women I can connect to through this TTC journey! We are blessed to have one another. 


Army, I really hope you get a BFP. Like Jamie I dont really depend on OPKs for pregnnacy BUT I hope in your case its right :)

Lisa! Hey girl! You are just moving through your TWW, how awesome would it be to cancel your IUI becuase your pregnant?!??!

AMF, well nothing AF didnt pick up...other than a few drips yesterday FUCKING NOTHING...really CD 37, really???


----------



## snowflakes120

Jennifer - Welcome! Sorry about your MC. Happy to have you in our little group here.

Krystina - WTF!! Do you think it could be implantation? I had implantation with my last PG and it was brown... I would love that but highly doubt that things will play out that way.

Having a bit of a down day today. I feel quite useless as a woman. I am supposed to be able to provide my hubby with a family and I can't conceive.


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Jennifer - Welcome! Sorry about your MC. Happy to have you in our little group here.
> 
> Krystina - WTF!! Do you think it could be implantation? I had implantation with my last PG and it was brown... I would love that but highly doubt that things will play out that way.
> 
> Having a bit of a down day today. I feel quite useless as a woman. I am supposed to be able to provide my hubby with a family and I can't conceive.

HELL NO! I think my body just hates me....an entire fucking month missed...ugh..talk about feeling useless...I try not to get my self thinking like that but I feel you...BUT we can conceive and we will! For whatever reason we just need an extra push :hugs:


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome Jennifer, hope this thread is lucky for you and sorry about your Loss. 

Kristina and Lisa, don't give up, I know we all have our moments when our bodies don't cooperate but it will happen for us. Sometimes I feel like half of a women for just having one tube. Lisa I've felt the same way as I feel I may never be able to give my hubby a child and experience motherhood. 

Army, good luck


----------



## armymama2012

Tested and BFN. I guess I am ovulating today.


----------



## krystinab

armymama2012 said:


> Tested and BFN. I guess I am ovulating today.

Sorry Army, I wouldnt guess youre O'ing this late in your cycle. You may be getting a LH surge before AF, thats what happend to me a few month back. I got a +opk at 12 dpo and then AF at 15dpo...those OPKS just arent dependable when it comes to pregnancy :(


----------



## armymama2012

This has happened the last two cycles. I fail to ovulate around cd13 even though I get all the signs. Then I actually ovulate in between cd27 and cd32. I then wait another 11 days for AF to show.


----------



## krystinab

armymama2012 said:


> This has happened the last two cycles. I fail to ovulate around cd13 even though I get all the signs. Then I actually ovulate in between cd27 and cd32. I then wait another 11 days for AF to show.

well you better get to BD'ing... :D


----------



## Jessica28

Ladies... just a question. I know I am probably being paranoid but I was really mad at OH the other day so all I did was scream and shout and cry... I was really stressed about it... you don't think that it harmed the baby, do you? I really don't want to get this far and cause something to happen because I was mad. I am just so over it now... I really don't care what OH does anymore.... my focus is the baby and nothing else.


----------



## jrowenj

Girl, if screaming at ur hubby is harmful to baby then i ould be in big trouble lmaooooooo!!!! Im italian and thats all i know how to do is scream and yell lol!


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime - that made me LOL. I am just worried where I have been so frustrated and upset. I can't wait to start feeling movement.


----------



## mammaspath

krystina - wtf!!!!

army - ive ovulated twice in a month as well.....or the tests said i did! get to bd'ing

jess - um i have 5 children already.......the yelling is a daily thing for me......this baby has already go to know mammas serious voice!! hahaha

jamie - is your house done yet?


----------



## mammaspath

oh yes and i had an us yesterday! taking gender guesses by skull theory!!
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sunny skies

Amy, what a clear picture. Congratulations, I guess it's a boy.

Army, sorry about your crazy cycles.

Jess, I'm sure you did no harm to the baby, hope you and OH are in a better place now.


----------



## threemakefive

Looks boyush to me Amy...did they do a peek at the parts for you? When do u do gender scan? Any names picked out? 

Is everyone else team yellow? Or are more than Amy and I finding out?


----------



## Jessica28

Amy - I am guessing boy for you!

I really wish I had gotten a better scan pic...I am jealous of all you ladies with the awesome pics...mine looked absolutely tiny compared to everyone elses which is one reason why I don't want to miss my appointment on Wednesday...to get the reports.


----------



## jrowenj

I wasn't impressed with my scan pic. I wanted a clear profile and I feel like you can barely see the face or where the head and body meet : (


----------



## krystinab

I am pissed off today!! Want to punch someone in the face, someone like aunt flow!!


----------



## redmonkeysock

Ladies,

I only have 4% charge on my IPad and I have soooo much to read back through that I need my charger to be able to do it!

Just dropping by to say hi and sorry I've not posted in such a long time. Had a really shitty time of things and only started to feel better over the last three weeks really. I'm soooo pleased to see everyone's tickers progressing and send massive hugs to those who haven't had much baby making luck yet, I truly hope your time comes soon.

I got my BFP on 10th Aug, 4 days before AF was due and I'm still testing every day! It has been four months but three cycles since the MMC and ERPC. I pray with all my heart this is our rainbow baby and I won't have to say goodbye for a third time.

Will be back to read the posts properly when I've got battery life again.

Hugs to all

Lou x


----------



## krystinab

OMG congrats Red!! Wishing you a happy & healthly 9 months!

***update***AF he here for all you that care...LOL


----------



## threemakefive

Yay red!! Congrats

Krystina...finally!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina i had a dream u and i were at the movies together!


----------



## armymama2012

Well temping confirmed that I ovulated yesterday. We BD'd last night and will BD for 2 more nights. Testing on the 27th!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Krystina i had a dream u and i were at the movies together!

AHAHAHHAHA thats awesome!! What did we watch?? Maybe since we were together that means I will be doing something like you. LIke being pregnant!


----------



## mammaspath

red------------good news!!!! congrats!


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - No more limbo land for you! Fresh new cycle here you come!

Red - Congrats!! Great news!!

May - Chart is looking mighty nice girl!

Amy - Nice scan. Sorry I don't know anything about the skull theory...

Army - Hooray for OV! Hope you caught that eggy!

Gemma - Any more signs of AF?

Not much going on. 8dpo. Zero symptoms. Eh. I should know for sure in a week. I hate waiting! I just really hope that the cyst resolves itself. Because I will be way more upset with that then a BFN.


----------



## shellideaks

Congrats Lou, great news. Hopefully more bfp's will roll in! 

Amy I'm gonna guess girl, the skull shape really reminds me of what Parker's looked like :) 

I did my last day in work today so off now until June next year. Honestly don't know what to do with myself for the next 10 weeks haha.


----------



## krystinab

mammaspath said:


> oh yes and i had an us yesterday! taking gender guesses by skull theory!!

AMY!!! How did I miss this?!?! Look at that baby!! So beautiful!


----------



## jrowenj

krystina, not sure what movie we were seeing but I do remember we were enjoying some cocktails!


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Red congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Ps I'm super jealous Shelli! I have to work up to the day before my c section! Bummer! Lol enjoy your vacation!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - I hope your cyst resolves itself too and I hope you are pleasantly surprised with a BFP!

Lou - congrats!!!!!!!!!

Shelli - OMG you are done from now until JUNE?! WTF?! I am moving to the UK...

Krystina - bittersweet getting AF... just glad she came so you can move on with your life!


----------



## shellideaks

Yeah, my mat leave doesn't start for another month so I get 9 months with that, but I'd saved up loads of holidays so thought I'd take them now! 

Haley, I have major respect for you. I've been ready to finish for weeks and could never of worked right up until I was due.

Gonna get cracking on the nursery once Max's birthday is done and dusted next week :D


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> krystina, not sure what movie we were seeing but I do remember we were enjoying some cocktails!

jealous:growlmad:


----------



## mammaspath

lol


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I am happy I had two temp rises after the fallback. Man, I don't know what to think about this cycle. I always time BD perfectly and I never get a BFP. I have read on another thread that some girls got their BFPs on their only fallback rise cycle. I am hoping that's the case with me. I hope you get your BFPs this cycle too!

Amy - I don't know what the skull theory is but I say boy?

Redmonkeysock - CONGRATS!!!!

Kristina - Sorry the witch is here. This is your month!!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Redmonkey congrats on being our first positive this month. Hope we see some more soon.

Krystina, sorry about the witch but I'm sure your anxious to start a new cycle.

Lisa & May, when do you plan to test?



I hate the TWW, no real symptoms but I have noticed some more cm than usual .... Or maybe I'm just trying to find a symptom. I think I may Start tempting next cycle if I don't get my BFP. I'm clueless when it comes to charting.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Is cramping on 4/5 DPO a symptom? I had a temp drop today at 5 DPO. Good sign or am I out? As you can see I am analyzing every little freaking thing! Driving me insane!


----------



## Jessica28

I made it to an orange! I remember being so amazed when Jaime turned into an orange...it was so exciting and now I am finally there!

May - Hope thats a great sign for you! Fingers and toes are crossed!


----------



## jf1414

Congrats Red!!

Krystina I am happy to see you can finally concentrate on a new cycle. Its coming soon for you I feel it!

AMY AWESOME PIC!! I am going to jump on the boy bandwagon as well! I dont think I get a sonogram at 16 weeks boooooo

May when I got my BFP I had really bad ovulation cramping and then cramping that felt like AF cramps during the TWW but I cant remember exactly which DPO but I think it was around that time because I got my BFP at 11 DPO. FXed for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To all else I missed sending lots of babydust and wishing the preggos happy pregnancies!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

My arch enemy cousin delivered her twin girls today. Bitch!


----------



## mammaspath

may - i think cramping is totally a symtom!!! fx'd

lisa - congrats on the orange! . im so ready to be an ugly onion

um bev - we need an update on the bfp's..........i saw girlinyork is preggo!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Amy - I'm Lisa. No orange for me.

May - Sounds like a really good symptom!! Hugs about your cousin. I know the feeling. Did you hubby do his SA? FX about the fall back rise!

Sunny - I'm prolly gonna test next Wed. - I would be considered "late" at 14dpo. We'll see. What about you? 

Krystina - Have you had your Clomid re-filled yet?

I'm sooo bored. I can't wait for the weekend. Friends having a big party tonight with a S'mores bar. Yummmy! I guess I will have to cheat on the no-dairy diet and have some chocolate! Then tomorrow is Acupuncture and going out on the boat! Fun! Sunday is going to have to be a relaxing day. Anyone else have any fun plans?


----------



## jrowenj

May - i bet you caught that eggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lisa - S'mores bar?! YUMMMM!!!! TOtally should cheat!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I will be going on a road trip to Boston and Mystic on Sun 8/26. I think I am going to test the day before. Just my luck if I am not preggo I will be getting AF on my trip AGAIN!!! Mother nature at her best! I don't have any other symptoms besides slight cramping. I don't have much hope for this cycle. I hope I caught the egg but I am used to let downs!

Lisa - hubby will wait to do SA when we get back from vacation. I will be getting AF while we are away so I can't even schedule my blood work till the next cycle. I hope there wont be a next cycle though! Any SX for you?

Jaime - I hope I caught the egg too. Saw your 21 weeks picture on FB, adorable bump!!!

Amy and JF - my cramps are very dull. I think I had them on my failed cycles too. Would I be feeling any differently if I sucked in my stomach if I were preggo? I don't feel a thing!!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

snowflakes120 said:


> Amy - I'm Lisa. No orange for me.
> 
> May - Sounds like a really good symptom!! Hugs about your cousin. I know the feeling. Did you hubby do his SA? FX about the fall back rise!
> 
> Sunny - I'm prolly gonna test next Wed. - I would be considered "late" at 14dpo. We'll see. What about you?
> 
> Krystina - Have you had your Clomid re-filled yet?
> 
> I'm sooo bored. I can't wait for the weekend. Friends having a big party tonight with a S'mores bar. Yummmy! I guess I will have to cheat on the no-dairy diet and have some chocolate! Then tomorrow is Acupuncture and going out on the boat! Fun! Sunday is going to have to be a relaxing day. Anyone else have any fun plans?

I want to wait until the 24th but I may test 1 or 2 days sooner as I finally got all my cheap OPK and HPT 's. I just hate seeing the BFN. Today I'm feeling super bloated but I guess that's common just before AF too. 

May, hope your AF doesn't come and instead you get your BFP before the trip.

I'm having some friends over tomorrow to hang out in the backyard for a BBQ to enjoy the rest of the good weather before summer is gone again. Lisa your plans sound like more fun... Yummy I love smores.


----------



## Bride2b

snowflakes120 said:


> Krystina - No more limbo land for you! Fresh new cycle here you come!
> 
> Red - Congrats!! Great news!!
> 
> May - Chart is looking mighty nice girl!
> 
> Amy - Nice scan. Sorry I don't know anything about the skull theory...
> 
> Army - Hooray for OV! Hope you caught that eggy!
> 
> Gemma - Any more signs of AF?
> 
> Not much going on. 8dpo. Zero symptoms. Eh. I should know for sure in a week. I hate waiting! I just really hope that the cyst resolves itself. Because I will be way more upset with that then a BFN.

I've been lurking, just trying to catch up with last few days.....looks like congrats is in order redsocks - well done hunny xxx

No AF for me yet :shrug: WTF?

Just going to read what I've missed x


----------



## Sunny skies

Bride2b said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Krystina - No more limbo land for you! Fresh new cycle here you come!
> 
> Red - Congrats!! Great news!!
> 
> May - Chart is looking mighty nice girl!
> 
> Amy - Nice scan. Sorry I don't know anything about the skull theory...
> 
> Army - Hooray for OV! Hope you caught that eggy!
> 
> Gemma - Any more signs of AF?
> 
> Not much going on. 8dpo. Zero symptoms. Eh. I should know for sure in a week. I hate waiting! I just really hope that the cyst resolves itself. Because I will be way more upset with that then a BFN.
> 
> I've been lurking, just trying to catch up with last few days.....looks like congrats is in order redsocks - well done hunny xxx
> 
> No AF for me yet :shrug: WTF?
> 
> Just going to read what I've missed xClick to expand...

Sorry about AF, I waited 6 weeks for mine after surgery and I was so upset feeling my body wasn't healing but it will happen I've heard up to 3 months is normal but I sure hope you don't have to wait that long. How are your stitches? My scar still gets very itchy at times.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls!!!

Red congrats! Fantastic news take care of yourself and H&H for the next 9 months x 

I've FINALLY updated our first page but if I've missed Ny newbies out let me know!

So finally moved out and looks like (hopefully) we'll be in something new in a few weeks meanwhile we've taken over my inlaws third floor, my midwife app showed low iron levels so I'm on iron tablets and she's booked me for a growth scan too....so it's rest and relaxation till baby arrives for me my mum sis and mother and sister in law have offered to move me into our new home so I haven't got to worry about that.

Quite excited right now we're waiting for my father in laws palomino to give birth looks like it definitely going to be tonight!!! Yay!!!


----------



## poppy13

Hi can I join? I've been following smep this month for the first time. We're trying for our first and its our second cycle. I'm 9dpo tomorrow.
:dust:


----------



## threemakefive

Welcome!! Good luck!!


----------



## poppy13

So far I've had a few symptoms but the stand out ones are dizziness 3 times over 3 days, tiredness to the point where I've slept for at least 9hrs the last 4 nights and had a nap for 1&half hours this afternoon & cramping really low down since 5dpo plus tender bbs but nips are sore when I poke them. This is our first cycle with opks so really hoping smep works for us.
So lovely to see some bfps!!
X


----------



## Jessica28

Welcome Poppy! SMEP seems to work well for us... good luck, I am sure you will be preggo in no time at all!


----------



## BeverleyLN

OMG the palomino just had her foal its so cute!! Late here but looks like a palomino x


----------



## mammaspath

Sorry lisa.......i keep getting you and jess names mixed up....

Welcome poppy


----------



## alleysm

I need some guidance with opks.. all of them are stark white but have a control line. Im cd15 today and usually ovulate between 12 and 16 according to my bbt. Does the blaring white opks mean im really not ovulating?


----------



## threemakefive

Alley sometimes opk don't work for everyone...I know mine never gave me Dark pos ever like they said...also u holding pee few hrs with no drinks?


----------



## alleysm

Holding the pee and testing same times.. maybe a bad batch of opks. Also tried to find my cervix.. the vagina has weird walls btw.. not sure what i was probing for really but i did feel something different once i was up to my elbow in vagina walls. I think ill pass on the self cervix checks thank you very much .. lol


----------



## Sunny skies

alleysm said:


> Holding the pee and testing same times.. maybe a bad batch of opks. Also tried to find my cervix.. the vagina has weird walls btw.. not sure what i was probing for really but i did feel something different once i was up to my elbow in vagina walls. I think ill pass on the self cervix checks thank you very much .. lol

Alley, that is so funny:haha:. Sorry about the OPKs. I'll be started that adventure next cycle if I don't get my BFP. Maybe it was a bad batch. I never know what I'm searching for when I try to check my cervix either.. Lol. Good luck

Welcome Poppy


----------



## alleysm

Ok ladies need some help .. dr google has zero insight... yesterday cd 15 bbt dip and negative opk. Today cd16 temp spike! And positive opk!! WTF?? How can i have a positive opk after a temp dip/rise? Same batch of opks... so what does this mean? Ugh i have a migraine..


----------



## threemakefive

Id say it means bd tonight tomorrow and skip a day then one last go..or if u arent sure about o just keep going every other day lol Thats all i got...i never did temping :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Alley - it's completely ok to have a positive OPK the day of a temp rise. Ovulation does not occur until 12-48 hours after the initial LH surge (positive OPK). You should see a temp dip tomorrow or the day after to confirm ovulation. Hurry and go get some booty!!!


----------



## alleysm

I text my dh letting him know i need his sperms!!


----------



## poppy13

alleysm said:


> I text my dh letting him know i need his sperms!!

:rofl:


----------



## snowflakes120

Alley - Hope you got your man into bed. 

Poppy - When are you testing again?

May - Chart is really looking good. 

Gemma - Really hoping for AF to come on for you! It'll prolly be the only time you want her right??!!

Amy - It's all good. It's hard to keep track of everyone!

Emily - I think it's gender scan week??!!

Bev - Great news about the fowl! I bet it's really cute!! Is he/she standing already??

Sunny - Any symptoms yet?

Thinking of you Krystina!

AFM, we went and hung out with friends this afternoon that have a 9 month old little girl. It was great holding and playing with her. Just further confirms my feeling that I want to be a mother so bad. It also lets me know that we will do anything to make it happen as well. Overall great weekend. The S'more bar was a hit and we had loads of fun on the boat as always. 
AF potentially due tomorrow. Guess we'll wait and see if she shows. Acupuncture went great as well. She gave me some Traditional Chinese Medicine to use once AF arrives. It's called Jia Wei Xiao Yao San (Modified Free Wanderer). So I guess we'll see how it goes. It has the Dong Quai that I think you use/used May!!


----------



## alleysm

I gots the sperms!!! Then i had to pee an hour later... phucking weak bladder :(


----------



## krystinab

Alley I think an hour is fine :) Hope you caught that eggy!

Welcome Poppy!

Lisa, OMG you had the fastest flippin cycle!! Are you testing in the morning. A toast to getting a BFP and not needing the RE. PLEASE keep us posted!

Sunny whats the deal? When are you testing???

AFM, well nothing...just ready to get on with the baby making...


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, only possible symptoms has been that I've been more tired than usual and have to pee more often. It might just be in my head though. How about you, any symptoms? When are you testing?

Krystina, I plan to test Thursdsy when AF is due but I do want to test early, just don't want the disappointment if you know way I mean. Are you using OPk's this cycle?


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa I really hope this is ur month!!!! 

You are right...GENDER SCAN IN T-MINUS 12 HOURS AND 30 MINUTES!!! WOOOHOOO...my OH and son are going with me and neither has ever seen a sono so they are in for a treat :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - Glad you had a nice weekend! S'mores... Mmmmmm!!! Yup, I had my mom made me Dong Quai soup the last few cycles because it's known to enrich blood circulation and something something with the uterus! Last month my mom was too busy to make me the soup and I definitely noticed AF was much lighter. Going to have mom make me some for next cycle, if there is one. I hope you get your BFP!

Kristina - Good luck this cycle!

Emily - Do you have a feeling or preference on the gender?

Sunny - You, Lisa and I are testing a few days apart. I am so scared to be disappointed again! Good luck with you!

Alley - congrats on getting some sperm in you!! Lol!!

AFM - nothing interesting... No symptoms I can brag about besides a few cramps here and there. My chart really looks good and it is quite triphasic but I actually feel discouraged. I have had good looking charts before where it resulted in BFNs. Hubby thinks we did it this month but I don't really think so. Beginning to feel like its never going happen for me. Going to test Saturday if AF doesn't show.


----------



## threemakefive

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Lisa - Glad you had a nice weekend! S'mores... Mmmmmm!!! Yup, I had my mom made me Dong Quai soup the last few cycles because it's known to enrich blood circulation and something something with the uterus! Last month my mom was too busy to make me the soup and I definitely noticed AF was much lighter. Going to have mom make me some for next cycle, if there is one. I hope you get your BFP!
> 
> Kristina - Good luck this cycle!
> 
> Emily - Do you have a feeling or preference on the gender?
> 
> Sunny - You, Lisa and I are testing a few days apart. I am so scared to be disappointed again! Good luck with you!
> 
> Alley - congrats on getting some sperm in you!! Lol!!
> 
> AFM - nothing interesting... No symptoms I can brag about besides a few cramps here and there. My chart really looks good and it is quite triphasic but I actually feel discouraged. I have had good looking charts before where it resulted in BFNs. Hubby thinks we did it this month but I don't really think so. Beginning to feel like its never going happen for me. Going to test Saturday if AF doesn't show.

No clue on the sex, I knew with the last two but haven't a clue this go....and we really like the idea of a boy but we are ready for either....just healthy :)

Just under 8 hours to go :)


----------



## poppy13

snowflakes120 said:


> Alley - Hope you got your man into bed.
> 
> Poppy - When are you testing again?
> 
> May - Chart is really looking good.
> 
> Gemma - Really hoping for AF to come on for you! It'll prolly be the ch only time you want her right??!
> 
> Amy - It's all good. It's hard to keep track of everyone!
> 
> Emily - I think it's gender scan week??!!
> 
> Bev - Great news about the fowl! I bet it's really cute!! Is he/she standing already??
> 
> Sunny - Any symptoms yet?
> 
> Thinking of you Krystina!
> 
> AFM, we went and hung out with friends this afternoon that have a 9 month old little girl. It was great holding and playing with her. Just further confirms my feeling that I want to be a mother so bad. It also lets me know that we will do anything to make it happen as well. Overall great weekend. The S'more bar was a hit and we had loads of fun on the boat as always.
> AF potentially due tomorrow. Guess we'll wait and see if she shows. Acupuncture went great as well. She gave me some Traditional Chinese Medicine to use once AF arrives. It's called Jia Wei Xiao Yao San (Modified Free Wanderer). So I guess we'll see how it goes. It has the Dong Quai that I think you use/used May!!

Hope everyone is doing ok?

I'm tested yesterday at 10dpo and bfn but not surprised. i had some very very very pale pink/peach thick pasty cm yesterday which I've not seen before. Not testing today but may tomorrow at 12dpo. I often spot before AF and usually spot between 3 & 5 days before which could have been yesterday and nothing yet...fx please!!

I've been having really mild cramps for a few days and seem to be quite tired since about 6dpo.

I'm not getting excited yet...the witch could still land on her broomstick.
:dust:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Ladies!!

Mega quick post before my laptop battery goes....

Welcome Poppy!! I updated the first page a few days ago but will add your name first thing tomorrow hope your SMEP journey goes as smooth as possible sounds like you have some promising symptoms already! 

Sounds like we have a lot of BDing going on! gotta have another BFP soon 

So not sure if i posted about it but my iron levels are low and i'm now on iron supplements and my belly is measuring a little under so i have a growth scan on the 30th..... we have moved out and completed our sale so now its mad rush time to find something in the next 3 weeks!!! ARRRGGHHHHHHHH.... 3 weeks with the inlaws going well it was my bday on the 18th so we had a BBQ with cake and peacan pie and hubby bought me a new laptop and a pink sewing machine to get creative with..... am going to upload some pics soon i PROMISE!!! and add some of the new foal trigger he is sooo cute!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, ladies. No go on AF. Which I am super surprised about because I had pretty bad cramps last night (and I never ever cramp!) so I thought for sure thought I'd wake up to her. I plan on testing Wed. If the Walmart I have to go to on lunch to get hubby filler paper for school has the 88 cent PG tests - I just may buy one and use it tomorrow. I'm not too hopeful though!


----------



## Sunny skies

Emily, looking forward to learning the results of your gender scan, how exciting.

Beverley, congratulations on the house. Sounds like you have quite a busy schedule, good luck.

Poppy, sorry about the BFN, but it's still early, my fingers are crossed for you.

AFM, just anxiously waiting. Out of all the testers this week, hope we get some BFP's. Would be amazing if we all get out BFP.


----------



## krystinab

Happy Monday ladies!!

Lisa, I am soo happy AF hasnt come! So many of my firends who got pregnant experienced cramps so I am hopeful you caught that egg!! I am holding my breath until Wednesday!!

Bev, I hope everything goes perfect at the growth scan. OMG 3 weeks to find a house?!? SUPER GOOD LUCK on that!!

Poppy 10dpo is pretty early. FX you do get your BFP this cycle. Maybe your having implantation spotting? Do you temp?

Three- soo exciting!! Please post piks after the scan :)

May- Your chart doesnt look good, it looks excellent!! This has got to be it! 

AFM, working from home today...had a wonderful day at church with my honey yesterday...I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders...I plan on being super positive this cycle. No room for negativety or doubt...I WILL GET PREG :)


----------



## jrowenj

Hey Ladies! Had my staycation last week, but had time to jump on BnB and lurk on my phone : )

Lisa - I am on pins and needles over here!!!!! 

Alley - don't sweat having to pee an hour after sex! I've read about girls who have to pee immediately after sex because they are prone to UTI's and they had no problem getting knocked up!

Krystina - I love that you had a great day at church yesterday and feel more positive and weights lifted... that is so important 

May - When are you going to test???

Emily - I bet its a boy and I can't freakin wait to find out!!!!!!!

AFM - had a very relaxing week with Kev last week. I really hated him having to leave me at 6am this morning. I feel so empty without him today because I got so used to waking up with him and spending the whole day with him! Ugh! Our staycation consisted of going to the beach, going to some local restaurants that we have always wanted to try, we went to the Dine-In movie theatre twice which is AMAZING and saw Dark Knight Rises and Bourne Legacy! Went to the outlets and bought the baby some adorable clothes! Saturday night, went to dinner with friends for my friend's bday then to a lounge on the boardwalk at the beach. Everyone was saying how good I looked with my belly so that made me feel great because I have been feeling kinda frumpy lately. We didn't do any renovations last week because we wanted to treat it like a vacation. Renovations start back up this week! 

My parent's sold their house and they are getting a house built 10 mins from me, so they are going to live with us while it's being built. They moved in last night and plan to be out of here by Thanksgiving. YIKES!!!!! 

Sorry for the long post. I'm quite chatty today!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, I tested. BFN. Now I just want AF to show so I can get started on the IUI process.


----------



## jrowenj

:hugs:


----------



## threemakefive

Well, been a busy day...my birthday, my sons first day of school, started another semester at school for me.....and.......IT'S A GIRL!!!! OH is set on Zeeva Fawkes for her name but I'm not sure just yet lol and she looks great on the scan :)


----------



## Sunny skies

snowflakes120 said:


> Well, I tested. BFN. Now I just want AF to show so I can get started on the IUI process.

Sorry about the BFN, it's not over yet though. 

Emily, congrats on expecting a girl. Can you post the scan pic?


----------



## threemakefive

I will try when I get home but they aren't very good...not near as good as what we saw today lol


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Emily - yay!! Girls are precious! Happy birthday!

Lisa - *hugs*! Don't lose hope! There's still a chance as long as AF doesn't show!

Kristina - I love the positive attitude!! Good luck this cycle!

Jaime - The dine in theater is my fave!!!! Glad you had a good staycation!

AFM I am getting really nervous. I am in the best mood ever today, don't know why and I usually hate Mondays. This morning I woke up with what looks like EWCM. Then at work, I had a glop of white CM that looked like cottage cheese on my toilet paper. It's not UTI or a yeast infection. And I barely get any CM even during ovulation. I am bloated and a little crampy today. Boobs a little sore. I am really hoping this is it but I don't want to get my hopes up. Today is only 8 DPO so I plan to test on Saturday before my road trip! I dont know if I can wait that long! Eekkkkk!!!


----------



## krystinab

Emily!! Yahhhh a girl!! I love the name Zeeva, do you watch NCIS? One of the characters on that show is named Zeeva :)

Jamie, what a nice staycation!! I am glad you had a good time. Hopefully with your parents in the house you will be able to get some rest! How are the upgrades going? I know you cant wait to get the contractors out of your home. 

Lisa, I am sorry about the BFN, but I am excited about the IUI. Your chance of getting pregant are going to increase sooo much!! 

Im being sooo lazy today...need to get my ass up so I can prep dinner...


----------



## jrowenj

Emily - WOOHOOO!!!! AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

May - I had the cottage cheese cm the whole week before AF was due when I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Krystina - I would say I can't wait til the contractors are out of the house, but my husband is doing all the work hahahaha!!!!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> emily - woohooo!!!! And happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> May - i had the cottage cheese cm the whole week before af was due when i got my bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Krystina - i would say i can't wait til the contractors are out of the house, but my husband is doing all the work hahahaha!!!!

ahahahhahahah!! Lol!!!


----------



## mammaspath

congrats emily!!! 
and happy birthday!!!

GOOD LUCK MAY!!!!!

lisa - your not out yet!!!

afm - the baby is kicking so much harder now..........i just love it!


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks guys....krystina I didn't know that til my sil told me but I think its growing on me so we shall see :) 

Can't wait for next testers :) we need some bfps!


----------



## alleysm

Onto tww.. just finished my first cycle of smep...now to progesterone or not to progesterone that is the burning question... dr says i can either start after o then torture myself with poas to determine when to stop or wait til bfp to start shoving them up my bum.. any suggestions?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

What's the earliest you have tested and gotten a BFP??? I am itching to test but only on 8 DPO and afraid to be disappointed.


----------



## alleysm

12-13dpo.. blah..


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> What's the earliest you have tested and gotten a BFP??? I am itching to test but only on 8 DPO and afraid to be disappointed.

10dpo


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

It's probably too soon at 8 DPO?


----------



## jrowenj

too soon may! MAYBE 9dpo... but I think i tested and got bfn at 9 and bfp at 10


----------



## mammaspath

I tested at 8dpo!!! test test test


----------



## jrowenj

hahahahahaha @Amy!!! Fuck it... i say TEST and if you get BFN at least you wont be disappointed because you can chalk it up to it being too early!


----------



## mammaspath

:)


----------



## Hayaddie

Congrats Emily and Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Bfn! :(


----------



## Sunny skies

Makes me wonder, maybe I should test tomorrow.

May if you cave so will I.


----------



## Sunny skies

I guess I'll test tomorrow morning since I did say I would if May did.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - DH is upset at me for testing and for telling him it was a bfn. I am disappointed too. Not that testing later would make a difference but now I am feeling so down. I was so confident about this cycle too.


----------



## Sunny skies

May, it's still early, lots of ladies on this thread got BFN before their BFP. Wait a few days and test again. I'm praying for you.


----------



## jrowenj

May - I am telling you i got bfn at 8 and 9dpo and bfp at 10 dpo!! You are definitely NOT OUT!

Sunny - good luck tmrw morning!!


----------



## mammaspath

sorry may, i shouldn't have told you to test........but you are not out yet!!!


----------



## threemakefive

I vote no one test before 11 dpo from now on lol I know its hard to wait nut we all no bfps don't come that early lol


----------



## poppy13

I got my :bfp: today!


----------



## jrowenj

Congrats Poppy!!

Well, Lou and Poppy got BFPs this week which means more are to come because this group always has them come in multiples!!!!!!! YEAAA!!! Can't wait to see some more!


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Poppy!!! I think we are starting another BFP trend!!! Woot woot!!


----------



## krystinab

Congrats Poppy!! 

So BFP usually come in groups on this thread, who is next to test? Where the hell is everyone in their cycles anyway??? I think we need to mandate tickers...LOL even though I dont currently have one...LOL

May, sorry about the BFP BUT you are early. I say test again in a few days if AF doesnt show.

AFM, well nothing, just bleeding like a pig (I know TMI) started clomid last night...in limbo land right now....just waiting until CD10 so I can at least poas :)


----------



## armymama2012

I am testing in 6 days! 6 DPO today and steadily rising since 4 DPO. I took an OPK for the hell of it last night around midnight and still positive. That means I have had 7 days of positive OPKs! And hubby cleaned the bathroom yesterday and I think he hid my wondfo HPTs! Argh...oh well, it will keep me from testing until 12 DPO. Has anyone had a ruptured ovarian cyst?? I was in the ER for one on Saturday night. I am still nauseous. Do ruptured cysts affect the accuracy of OPKs?


----------



## Sunny skies

Congrats Poppy!!

Well I tested and BFN. Guess I'll wait a few days and if AF doesn't show will test again.


----------



## threemakefive

Congrats Poppy...thats 2 this month, I think we always get 3 at least but we even had 5 one month...lets see them bfps!!!


----------



## mammaspath

here is the pic as promised...........really feeling a bit big these days!
 



Attached Files:







17weeksw2.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7









17weeks.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mammaspath

congrats poppy!!!! yay 2 bfps so far!


----------



## mammaspath

and im an onion!!! wahoo!


----------



## krystinab

AMMMYYYYY, look at your bump! SOOOO CUTE!


----------



## Hayaddie

Cute bump! I think I went from the "is she just chunky?" stage to a baby bump stage and now I'm in the "waddling whale" stage! I don't even look THAT big but I already can't walk right! Lol!!


----------



## Bride2b

Congrats Poppy - beginners luck hey...I hope this is the start of another flurry. H&H 9 months to you!

May 8 dpo is early, your symptoms sound good - fx you get a BFP in the next few days, you bloody well deserve it!

Lisa - ugh for bfn, I saw there were more bfp and then read your post and thought maybe its you and you wouldnt need IUI. I know you will be pregnant soon hun. Would you recommend acupunture? I am seriously considering it!

Emily congrats on bubba being a girl, and I love the name xx

Amy you have an amazing bump, you look fab hun.

AFM been so bluming busy with the surf school, am just shattered. Still no AF and its been 7 weeks since surgery on Thursday and was 6 weeks since my last bleed on Monday. I have got some parsley tea to drink to try and induce my AF, am getting fucked off waiting.......I just want to TTC again! In my mind I want a Sept BFP like that psychic said so I need AF to get here asap!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - you look amazing

Haley - i am way behind you and i feel like a waddling whale hahaha

Gemma - i wonder if that one day of bleeding was your AF??? ughhh I hope your cycle gets back to "normal" soon so you can get to baby making already


----------



## threemakefive

Haley we need a pic of you, you whale you hahahha jk jk I bet ur cute :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Amy - Very cute bump!

Poppy - Congrats on your BFP.

Gemma - Hope you get AF soon.

Lisa - When will you find out if the cyst resolved itself? I hope you start IUI soon.

Haley - I would do anything to be a pregnant whale right now.

AFM I am in the slums today. That BFN last night really shattered me. I can't help but thinking something is wrong with me and I will NEVER get pregnant. This sounds really stupid - but when I was younger and ignorant, I used to hit my stomach when I'd thought I would become pregnant after having sex to avoid getting pregnant. You don't think I have done fucked up my ovaries, tubes and uterus - do you? The shit we do as kids are so stupid! God, I am a dumb ass. I don't know how many more BFNs I can take.


----------



## Sunny skies

Amy, what a cute bump, I want one too.

Gemma, I agree maybe that one day was AF, my periods got lighter and shorter since the etopic. I know how anxious you are and hope you can start TTC again soon.

May, so sorry your feeling down, after my BFN today I've been really down myself. I'm sure you did not cause any harm to yourself. I was just thinking today how for years I worried that I would get pregnant, even early on in marriage as I wanted time for ourselves and didn't feel ready. Now I feel so stupid as I may have wasted all that time and Worry I may never get my BFP. We need to stay positive even when we want to give up. Your not alone. Hope AF stays away and you get that BFP.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - Thanks! I feel the same way. All these years of avoiding pregnancy has come back to bite me in the ass. I am going to be 35 in a couple of months and time is running out. Why did I ever think it would be easy getting pregnant?


----------



## jrowenj

Sunny and May - sorry you ladies are feeling down. I felt the same damn way! All those years of being scared of accidentally getting pregnant and trying to prevent it and then when you're ready to get pregnant its this huge waiting game and not as easy as you thought! It's so frustrating. I was just talking with my good friend this morning about how emotionally draining ttc is... she just hit her year mark of trying and of course almost all of our friends are pregnant which is just the worst feeling. TTC definitely tests our patience in a way it's never been tested!

May - im not trying to get excited but i can't ignore those temps... i hope so much that you get your bfp...

this journey we have all been on together really has me wanting bfps for everyone so badly and when anyone in the group gets disappointed, i feel it right there with you... you're not alone :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies. 

Quick update. No AF for me. She was a no show. I am like 99.9% sure I am not PG - esp with that BFN on 12dpo the other day. I am pretty sure that the stupid cyst is delaying my AF. Took my temp this AM and it was what it usually is during my natural LP - so she's not even on her way. WTF. I just want my body to do something right. I am so sick of this crap. I am getting extremely frustrated my body. It does nothing right. It seems like it's always something.... I just want to flucking start IUI. Go away cyst!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - when do you go to Dr to see if the cyst is still there?


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Lisa - when do you go to Dr to see if the cyst is still there?

Whenever AF arrives, I can call to make the "appt". They will see me before CD3 between their open hours of 6 and 8am. I will get an ultrasound and estrogen bloods done. If all is good then I can start the Femara and IUI. I don't know if I will be able to though.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Lisa - when do you go to Dr to see if the cyst is still there?
> 
> Whenever AF arrives, I can call to make the "appt". They will see me before CD3 between their open hours of 6 and 8am. I will get an ultrasound and estrogen bloods done. If all is good then I can start the Femara and IUI. I don't know if I will be able to though.Click to expand...

y not?


----------



## snowflakes120

If the cyst is still there and didn't resolve itself then they will cancel the meds and the IUI again.


----------



## jrowenj

Oh... Ughhh I really hope its gone!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Same here... My body hates me. I had a huge temp spike this morning but I tested and BFN at 10 DPO. Wtf???? I am out this cycle. AF go ahead and show your nasty face while I am on my vacation. I know you will, bitch!


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, Thats some BS! Do you plan on testing again? Can they give you something to dissolve the cyst if its still there?

May, girl you are still early, your chart looks AWESOME. I think you need to chill until you are 14 DPO. When are you going on vacation? 

Jrow, I <3 your new ticker!! 

AFM, on CD5 just waiting for AF to go away so I can get to this BDing!!! Please pray for me!! I would love an end of May baby, me, my mom and sister are all May babies :)


----------



## snowflakes120

May - Your still early! Wait a few more days huns!!

Krystina - Hubby is a May baby! They can give me Birth Control Pills to resolve it. Other than waiting it out that is the only other option.

Gemma - Forgot to tell you. I totally recommend Acupuncture. I am soooooo loving it!! I think it is great!! Each week I can't wait to go back!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well for the first time I have basically no symptoms and at 7 DPO my temp is still rising! Good sign?


----------



## Jessica28

Lisa - I hope Af shows for you real soon and that stupid cyst is gone and you can go through the process and make that baby!

May - I agree. Don't get discouraged just yet! I told you it's going to happen when you least expect it!

Haley - Can't wait to hear all about your baby shower at work! Exciting!

Jaime - What did you buy for the nursery?? Can't wait to hear all about it!

ATM, I just came from my appointment and baby is measuring on schedule! Heart rate today was 160 so everyone thinks girl now! I am not convinced. I am just starting to gain weight so I guess that is why I am not really showing just yet! I had gained 4 lbs in more than 3 months.... be 4 on Friday! Anyone else slow in gaining weight? My mom gained 9lbs with me and only 11 with my sister and she says she was still as big as a house. I am still not feeling much movement yet so I guess any day now! Can't wait!


----------



## jrowenj

Jess - that whole wives tale about heartrate and baby gender is BS! 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...084209-babys-heart-rate-gender-predictor.html


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I am going away this Sunday, when AF is due. Hubby and I are doing a road trip up Boston then to mystic.

You guys really think 10 DPO is still early? I feel like this is it for me and I am out this cycle. My HPT was stalk white. I am not holding my breath. I will never be a mommy. :(


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Kristina - I am going away this Sunday, when AF is due. Hubby and I are doing a road trip up Boston then to mystic.
> 
> You guys really think 10 DPO is still early? I feel like this is it for me and I am out this cycle. My HPT was stalk white. I am not holding my breath. I will never be a mommy. :(

Girl dont say that! You will be a mommy!! Just try and relax and enjoy your vacation. :)


----------



## jrowenj

May - i just looked back at my journal and guess what! I got a BIG FAT NEGATIVE at 9dpo and got my faint BFP at 11 DPO... so, you may still be in!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

May - I agree with Krystina and Jaime! My friend just had a baby on Aug. 6th and she took a preg. test before going to her Christmas party and like you, it was STARK white...so she went and had a good time and enjoyed herself... Only a couple days later she tested again and got a BFP! There's hope left yet for this cycle!

Jaime - Ye,s I know it's an old wives tale and nothing but but it is so hard to change the minds of some of those old folks!

Speaking of old folks, back in June, my grandmother wasn't feeling all that well and complained all the time of heartburn and she was always tired and exhausted whenever she walked anywhere and it was just confirmed today that she is after having a heart attack on June 30 (my bday)... I have been tormenting her to quit smoking but old habits die hard so I am hoping she at leasts cuts back a bit. Now, I need to get after OH because he's a smoker too. Always some drama in my life.


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, I really hope that cyst is gone so you can start the IUI. 

Looks like a few of our bodies have not been cooperating, I am still hopping we ate just testing to early and we get our BFP.

Krystina, I would love a May baby too. My mom, sister and nephew ate all May babies. I'm praying for you!

Army, good luck, sounds promising.

Gemma, did AF come?


----------



## threemakefive

Sunny skies said:


> Lisa, I really hope that cyst is gone so you can start the IUI.
> 
> Looks like a few of our bodies have not been cooperating, I am still hopping we ate just testing to early and we get our BFP.
> 
> Krystina, I would love a May baby too. My mom, sister and nephew ate all May babies. I'm praying for you!
> 
> Army, good luck, sounds promising.
> 
> Gemma, did AF come?

Sorry but I love auto correct/ typos....ur mom, sister and nephew must have been hungry  glad I wasn't a may baby hahaha


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, I really hope that cyst is gone so you can start the IUI.
> 
> Looks like a few of our bodies have not been cooperating, I am still hopping we ate just testing to early and we get our BFP.
> 
> Krystina, I would love a May baby too. My mom, sister and nephew ate all May babies. I'm praying for you!
> 
> Army, good luck, sounds promising.
> 
> Gemma, did AF come?
> 
> Sorry but I love auto correct/ typos....ur mom, sister and nephew must have been hungry  glad I wasn't a may baby hahahaClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Sunny skies

threemakefive said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> Lisa, I really hope that cyst is gone so you can start the IUI.
> 
> Looks like a few of our bodies have not been cooperating, I am still hopping we ate just testing to early and we get our BFP.
> 
> Krystina, I would love a May baby too. My mom, sister and nephew ate all May babies. I'm praying for you!
> 
> Army, good luck, sounds promising.
> 
> Gemma, did AF come?
> 
> Sorry but I love auto correct/ typos....ur mom, sister and nephew must have been hungry  glad I wasn't a may baby hahahaClick to expand...

Yes we're a very hungry family...lol
Glad I could lighten the mood.


----------



## Kdk24

Lovely Ladies, 

Sorry I have been such a quiet newcomer, I've been waiting (loathing in limbo-land) for my first cycle after my miscarriage. I've been stalking a few weeks but didn't have anything exciting or new to add and didn't know enough about some situations to jump in. Please don't hold it against me!

Yay! Cd1! Started Geritol again today, which is what I was taking the first time I got pregnant back in June. 

So glad I finally have something to chime in about! And thanks for being such a positive group of women!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls....

COngrats Poppy!! fantastic news H&H for the next 9 months.

Remember that our BFPs come in big groups so there's more on the way!!!

So i know that i'm not the best B&Ber anyway but i'm going to be really absent for the next few weeks i am so stressed out it's unreal! we sold our home and the home we were hoping to buy isn't suitable so now i have 6 weeks till baby is due and we're living in my inlaws spare room! my husband keeps saying its ok we'll just have to have the baby here! i am so upset the hospital here is scummy and i was so happy with my hospital back home it was brand new 6 years old with a fantastic maternity ward..... i just feel so depressed! i'm now 5 hours from my parents when before we were basicly smack in the middle and i know my mum is gonna wanna move in here too if i have to have the baby here my brothers are gonna wanna be here and my dad so thats 3 families living under one roof! Fair enough its a huge house with 5 bedroom 2 of which are unoccupied but only 2 showers work and i'm sure my inlaws aren't going to want to have my parents living here for 2 weeks....... UUUUURRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

This is supposed to be the most wonderful time in my life and im so pissed off and depressed is it too much to ask to have my baby in my own home!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Bev that sounds like a mess! So is your hubby giving up house hunting until after baby comes??


----------



## jrowenj

congrats on CD1 KDK!!!! Happy SMEPING!!!

Bev - omg, hunny... i can see why you are soooo stressed out! DEEP BREATHS!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - did AF show??


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sorry Bev for the stressful time. 

Today my temp took a nose dive. AF should be here this weekend. :(


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Sorry Bev for the stressful time.
> 
> Today my temp took a nose dive. AF should be here this weekend. :(

:cry:


----------



## krystinab

May, sorry about the temp drop :hugs: I hope you have an awesome time on your vacation though!!

Bev, ugh the house situation is stressful! I hope everything gets sorted out soon. 

Lisa, where are you???? Whats going on?

KD, geritol huh? never heard of that one! Good luck!

AFM, AF should be gone tomorrow. :happydance: So I can get some action!! I also started taking robutussin this morning...prob should do it at night instead...LOL I feel like I am taking so much shit: prenatals, baby asprin, robitussin, clomid...what a TTC cocktail!!


----------



## snowflakes120

AF is a no show again. Not even a thing even when I wipe. I'm super frustrated. I'm really not in the mood to chat today. Maybe I'll feel better later and read back.


----------



## armymama2012

Today is 8 DPO and my temp is still rising! I think if my temp is still up at 11 DPO then I will test! How high does your temp have to be to be triphasic?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - can you test again? Maybe you are pregnant and it is not showing on the hpt yet?


----------



## Sunny skies

Bev, so sorry your going through all this the last few weeks before baby arrives. Hope your able to figure out a plan that will make this less stressful. Sending you big hugs.

AF should be due today but last month I had a 31 day cycle so who knows, I will test tomorrow again if the witch doesn't get me today.


----------



## snowflakes120

Praise Jesus. AF has flucking arrived.


----------



## mammaspath

snowflakes120 said:


> Praise Jesus. AF has flucking arrived.

yay!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Praise Jesus. AF has flucking arrived.

thank GOD! now, for a great report at the Dr next week!! Gonna be great!!!


----------



## krystinab

yaaahhh Lisa!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, so glad AF arrived. Hope you get good news at your appointment.


----------



## Jessica28

Lisa, hope this is the start of lots of good news!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Yay for AF, Lisa! Now, cyst begone and bring on the IUI!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, Well now my cervix is high and closed plus my CM seems to have increased.


----------



## jrowenj

Army :test:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Spotting last night and then more temp drop this morning. I am out!


----------



## snowflakes120

I just got back from the RE office a little bit ago. My cyst is a bit smaller @ 22mm - but still there. They are awaiting my estrogen blood levels to decide whether the IUI cycle & meds will be canceled again or not. I'm so scared that it will be again and have a feeling it will be. I'm gonna be so upset again.


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> I just got back from the RE office a little bit ago. My cyst is a bit smaller @ 22mm - but still there. They are awaiting my estrogen blood levels to decide whether the IUI cycle & meds will be canceled again or not. I'm so scared that it will be again and have a feeling it will be. I'm gonna be so upset again.

I am sorry to hear that. Can they remove the cyst? How small does it need to be for them to start with treatment? Or is it just based on your estrogen levels?


----------



## jrowenj

May sorry afis about to come. Ughhhhhhh

Lisa chin up, hun.. xoxoxo


----------



## armymama2012

Well my temp jumped by .4 today do I gave in and tested. Bfn! Testing again on Sunday. Also I do not trust target brand tests which was what I used.


----------



## mammaspath

lisa - i really hope you get this cycle a go

may - hugs hugs hugs!!!

army - your not out yet!!! keep testing!


----------



## krystinab

So pregnant ladies!! Whats going on? Has anyone had any weird cravings? When are you planning you baby showers?


----------



## jrowenj

I crave italian food all day everyday! My showr is nov 3rd!


----------



## mammaspath

I Crave lemon with salt.......not too much anymore now ive moved onto chocolate.

ill probably have a shower right after christmas........who knows this is baby number five but its been five years since ive had a baby.


----------



## jrowenj

Mmm lemon with salt and tequila


----------



## Jessica28

No cravings here! Once I wanted peanut butter balls but that was it. I actually could go all days without eating but I eat because I have to. Lots of the food I liked before I cannot stomach now! I enjoyed chinese while I was out of town but that was it aside from a hot dog! lol

I think my shower will be the middle of December. I will be leaving in January so I will be closer to a hospital when I do go in labour!

May - I'd like to kick AF in the ass for you... It sucks but you will have your turn...I just know it!

LIsa - I hope everything starts looking up for you!


----------



## snowflakes120

Let's get this bitch started! IUI is ONnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!! I go after work to pick up the Femara, Ovidrel & Progesterone! Bring it on!! I am ready!! Ultrasound next Friday to check lining and Follies. I am so excited!! FX!!


----------



## armymama2012

snowflakes120 said:


> Let's get this bitch started! IUI is ONnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!! I go after work to pick up the Femara, Ovidrel & Progesterone! Bring it on!! I am ready!! Ultrasound next Friday to check lining and Follies. I am so excited!! FX!!

Yay, I will pray this is what you need for a sticky baby!


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaaaa lisaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## threemakefive

Yaaaa Lisa!!!!

Krystina....I am craving ketchup!?!? I hate ketchup but I now want to drown everyjing in it all of a sudden lol And I'm sad to say I can't do Mexican which is my fave as my tummy kills afterwards :(


----------



## jrowenj

Omg im sooooo excited! The baby is kickng sooo much and u can see my belly moving!!!!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Argh...I am hungry but nothing in this house looks or smells good and we dont have money to go out to eat. Argh...


----------



## BeverleyLN

Goodluck Lisa!!

Still looking girls but not found anything yet and can't find anything decent to rent in the area either!! Almost £1000 pm for a 2 bed where you'll definitley get burgled or a studio flat!! 

UK isn't big on baby showers and tbh i barely have the time to wipe my arse :dohh:


----------



## Sunny skies

That's great news Lisa, I wish you all the best. 

Jaime, must be an amazing feeling, so happy for you.

Bev, Hope you find something soon.

Well I'm officially out. BFN this morning and spotting this afternoon so AF should be in full force by tonight. Onto the next cycle.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thumbs up, Lisa! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## Hayaddie

I'm craving mustard! All day long I just want to find things to dip in mustard! Lol and my shower is this Sunday! I am soooooo excited to start getting stuff put together and ready! I went to labor and delivery today to get monitored because I was having a weird cramp in my stomach and back but everything is all good! They think he just turned funny and was kicking all kinds of stuff in my body! Lol


----------



## jf1414

Hey Ladies.. Sorry I have been MIA. The 1 year Anniversary of my Mothers passing was August 17th and then crazily enough, my Father in Law passed away a day later on the 18th with us all there by his side. It was a crazy long and emotionally/physically draining couple of days with the wake and the funeral. It is just so crazy how we both watched our Father and Mother take their last breaths exactly a year apart. I miss them so much and am gutted to think that my Mother and Father in Law will not be around to see our baby. Goes to show how short life really is and how much you need to cherish the ones you love. 

I hope all TTC and Pregnant Ladies are doing well. I will have to look back and catch up on all of you. 

AFM I have been craving Italian also and basically all carbs. I cant get enough of Kraft Mac n Cheese and almost ate an entire box myself tonight. I am freaking out because I already gained 15 lbs. I hope theres a way I can slow this weight gain down or else I am petrified of how large and in charge I will be. 

:dust: to all


----------



## krystinab

Okkkk Lisa! I'm so happy!! I can't wait til your appointment.

JF sorry to hear about your FIL passing. Your family is in my prayers! On another note I love Mac n cheese too! I'm such a pasta girl!

Hayyddie, Im glad everything's hood with your baby...he's a busy lil boy already! Mustard huh? Do you literally put it on everything? LOL

Army when I got home from working out I was sooo hungry. My blood sugar was low and I was acting like a compete bitch. Luckily DH cooked dinner! Hope you got something to eat!

Amy, I forgot this was number 5 for you! What are your other kids ages? Are they excited a new baby is coming soon?

Jamie you a so close to meeting your lil man! I know your baby shower will be a blast!

Three! I'm not a ketsup fan that much either but it's great for potassium...and colds...lol. Sorry Mexican makes you tum hurt!

Bev, so do you have a party once the baby is born since baby showers are not usual in the UK?

May how you doing girlie? Have a great vacation.


AFM nothing...


----------



## armymama2012

Hubby turned in 5 video games that he doesnt play anymore to the store and we got to get McDonalds (which we only get once a month) so I'm good.


----------



## Kdk24

Army... we never eat fast food unless we're on a road trip. Every once and awhile we'll go to Target and i'll beg OH to stop at Chick-fil-a. He's a chef and is totally against it but on rare occasions he'll give in. I'm so jealous of you right now! I'd kill for a big mac!

jf1414... Not to scare you but... My co-worker is a tiny 5'3" maybe 105lbs and is almost 29wks. She's a vegetarian and was eating more carbs than usual to get her caloric intake during early pregnancy. She went into preterm labor around 24wks but they were able to stop the contractions. Baby Harper is measuring in at 3lbs and they are inducing her a month early because of her size. Poor thing is so stressed out now. I feel so bad for her. Her midwife has put her on a modified Atkins diet until her induction. Worst part is, she won't stop working because she needs the money. We've started a secret fundraiser for her in our company. Long story short, be careful with carbs, they sneak up on you.
Sorry to be a Debbie-Downer. When I was preggos all I wanted was cold veggies because I was hot all the time and it just felt good to eat. I knew I wasn't getting enough calories so I would snack on meal replacement bars and trail mix. I lost 10lbs before I knew I was preggos and gained it back in no time. UGH!!

How are all the TTC girls doing. I'm just waiting for AF to get out of town so we can start up the BD-train!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Krystina we generally don't have any sort of party for baby over here. People will come visit once they're born and bring gifts but they don't all come at once. 

Lisa glad you're getting started with the IUI. I have everything crossed that it works for you! 

Haley, glad everything is okay with your little man :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well! 

I'm painting the baby's room pink today finally (after 3 undercoats of white!) then hopefully OH is fitting the carpet tomorrow so I can get all her furniture out of Max's room and my room. Can't wait to have sod space again. 

Saw my niece for the first time yesterday too, she's so tiny and cute. Made me even more excited for my little lady :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well my temp was 98.2 yesterday but went down to 97.9 today. Is that a bad sign? It is still .8 above the coverline at 10 DPO. Cervix is still high, hard, and closed with lots of creamy CM.


----------



## Jessica28

I got my doppler today and found the hb within seconds! My sister got to hear it and my Mom opened the door and said awwwwww...it was no trouble to hear it all all! Exciting!


----------



## Kdk24

Jessica... That's so awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Bride2b

Hey girls!

Lisa I am soooo frigging glad you are getting IUI!! :happydance: You must be pumped and ready to attack this and get preggo! Good Luck xx

I just read back 5-6 pages and cant remember who just started af.Krystina the ttc cocktails are a bit crazy. When I took robitossun I took it closer to O, a few days before I seem to remember not straight after af.

Kdk I dont think we have said hi yet...so hello! I am interested about geritol. I read that there is a baby in every bottle. Its not something we get in the UK but read good stuff a few weeks ago about it. I might see if I can order some - do you think it works? Have you any success stories?

AFM - still no AF. I am turning into a crazy bitch with this fucked up body of mine. I have lost count what CD I am on....just checked CD48!!!! WTF? Hence I havent been around here much. It just sucks to not be in the game, I cant handle it! I just feel a bit of an outsider as I am not ttc because my body is shit and all I want to do is ttc and get pregnant! :cry: Sorry for the pity party, I just wish I knew what the hell is going on! If af isnt here by Tues I am going to make an appointment with the doctor. Monday is a bank holiday here. I am not holding much hope for af before Tues, feel like it'll never come!

A few weeks back I asked you to pray for my friend as her waters broke at 21 week. Well she sent another baby up to heaven today. Labour started and couldnt be stopped by all accounts, the NICU didnt seem to think there would be much hope, so they held her until she passed. Its so sad she has done so well to keep her safe, and she was just 2 days from V day. I am so devastated that she has had another 2nd trimester loss. Life is so unfair. I couldnt go through that again.

xxx


----------



## Jessica28

Gemma - Life is so unfair sometimes. My heart aches for your friend. Two second trimester losses must be unbearable. What was the reason for the losses or does she even know yet? Will keep her in my thoughts.
And as for you....don't worry about the pity party...we all know what its like when our body doesn't cooperate with us. We will all be here cheering you on when you are back on the ttc train again! I miss you around here!


----------



## mammaspath

dang gemma that is terrible.........im so sad for your friend!!!


----------



## Bride2b

There didnt seem to be any cause for the rupture again. She had a cerclage placed at 13 weeks as IC was suspected last time. I am not sure if they will find out if anything was wrong with her angel. Life is very unfair xx


----------



## armymama2012

I am sorry about your friend. I know it's really hard when they can't explain why.

P.S- Af is due tomorrow but temp is still .8 above cover line and no AF cramps!


----------



## jrowenj

where is everyone???


----------



## krystinab

Im here! Had a 4 hour meeting today :( Just getting home!!

Whats up with you?


----------



## jrowenj

nothing. i have off today and its POURING and THUNDERING out!! I am bored... im online just looking at stuff... running out of things to do!


----------



## armymama2012

Ack, I hate those days jrowenj! Sometimes just to be spontaneous and silly I drag DH out into the rain and make him kiss me or dance with me for a minute. The good part for him is that the rain makes me cold and so therefore he has a better chance of getting BD in that night (not like I'd deny him anyways lol). 


Well, my temp is still .8 above the coverline but mail just came and the tests arent here. So if they arent here tomorrow I will email my friend to ask if she remembered to send the tests! I will not be able to wait til Friday! If they are not here on Friday I will make DH go to Walmart and buy me lots of those 88 cent tests and an FRER!


----------



## jrowenj

armymama2012 said:


> Ack, I hate those days jrowenj! Sometimes just to be spontaneous and silly I drag DH out into the rain and make him kiss me or dance with me for a minute. The good part for him is that the rain makes me cold and so therefore he has a better chance of getting BD in that night (not like I'd deny him anyways lol).
> 
> 
> Well, my temp is still .8 above the coverline but mail just came and the tests arent here. So if they arent here tomorrow I will email my friend to ask if she remembered to send the tests! I will not be able to wait til Friday! If they are not here on Friday I will make DH go to Walmart and buy me lots of those 88 cent tests and an FRER!

awww thats so cute! i wish my hubby was here, but hes at work booo! I am cuddling with my puppy though because shes scared of the thunder!

wow, your temp is still up and AF was due yesterday??? I hope you get that BFP!


----------



## armymama2012

jrowenj said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Ack, I hate those days jrowenj! Sometimes just to be spontaneous and silly I drag DH out into the rain and make him kiss me or dance with me for a minute. The good part for him is that the rain makes me cold and so therefore he has a better chance of getting BD in that night (not like I'd deny him anyways lol).
> 
> 
> Well, my temp is still .8 above the coverline but mail just came and the tests arent here. So if they arent here tomorrow I will email my friend to ask if she remembered to send the tests! I will not be able to wait til Friday! If they are not here on Friday I will make DH go to Walmart and buy me lots of those 88 cent tests and an FRER!
> 
> awww thats so cute! i wish my hubby was here, but hes at work booo! I am cuddling with my puppy though because shes scared of the thunder!
> 
> wow, your temp is still up and AF was due yesterday??? I hope you get that BFP!Click to expand...


Well AF is either due yesterday or today, not sure. My temp has been .8 above the coverline for the past 3 days. I am dying to test but I don't want to waste the 2 digitals I have.


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!!!

ive been so busy with getting back to school!!!!

im starting two new jobs this week as well........no time to waste!

army - i hope this is a bfp for you!

ya where is everyone????


----------



## threemakefive

I was at lunch with OH and buying soccer cleats...between work, full time school, two kiddos in school, soccer.for my daughter...I'm everwhere lol 

Army hope u get ur bfp! What is ur name by the way? 

Jaime go play in the rain...I love the rain we got a nice steady rain finally and we played outside washed the car and ate dinner outside :)

Amy two jobs? I'm too tired for all that lol


----------



## jrowenj

hell no, im not playing in the rain alone. someone may call the looney bin!


----------



## armymama2012

threemakefive said:


> I was at lunch with OH and buying soccer cleats...between work, full time school, two kiddos in school, soccer.for my daughter...I'm everwhere lol
> 
> Army hope u get ur bfp! What is ur name by the way?
> 
> Jaime go play in the rain...I love the rain we got a nice steady rain finally and we played outside washed the car and ate dinner outside :)
> 
> Amy two jobs? I'm too tired for all that lol

I am Nicole and I am in need of tests! This wait is killing me. Apparently the friend who was sending me some hasn't even got hers that she ordered last Sunday because they were coming from Hong Kong! Ack, if only Walmart wasn't so far away I'd take my toddler and walk but that's almost 3 miles through very busy dangerous intersections. Suggestions?


----------



## jrowenj

i have a suggestion, Nicole.... TEST WITH THE DIGITAL DAMMIT!


----------



## armymama2012

jrowenj said:


> i have a suggestion, Nicole.... TEST WITH THE DIGITAL DAMMIT!

LOL Is my 2ww killing you too? LMAO. Ok, I will use a digital (how long do you hold it in the stream) next time I have to pee. The diditals are from a friend but didnt come with the instructions and I've never used a CB digital before.


----------



## jrowenj

armymama2012 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> i have a suggestion, Nicole.... TEST WITH THE DIGITAL DAMMIT!
> 
> LOL Is my 2ww killing you too? LMAO. Ok, I will use a digital (how long do you hold it in the stream) next time I have to pee. The diditals are from a friend but didnt come with the instructions and I've never used a CB digital before.Click to expand...

YES!!! I think you hold it for 5 seconds or you can pee in a cup and dip it for 5 seconds


----------



## armymama2012

LOL I have baby food jars all cleaned out for peeing in. I always feel uncertain about if I held it in the stream long enough when I just POAS. I think I'll have to pee in about 15 minutes!


----------



## jrowenj

peee peeee peeeeee


----------



## jrowenj

Does this help make you have to pee?!


----------



## armymama2012

jrowenj said:


> Does this help make you have to pee?!
> 
> View attachment 465985

LMAO. Only a little bit but thanks for the help. Now I might have to go in 8-10 minutes.


----------



## armymama2012

Can someone please change the topic? I don't want to seem selfish (seeing as the last 6 posts were about me and i don't like that) and apparently jrowenj and I need something to distract us for the next several minutes!

OPk, change of topic: What do you think of these baby names?

Boy: Daniel Theodore

Girl: Elisheba Ann


----------



## jrowenj

armymama2012 said:


> Can someone please change the topic? I don't want to seem selfish (seeing as the last 6 posts were about me and i don't like that) and apparently jrowenj and I need something to distract us for the next several minutes!
> 
> OPk, change of topic: What do you think of these baby names?
> 
> Boy: Daniel Theodore
> 
> Girl: Elisheba Ann

love those names!!! Which reminds me... i have to pick a name out for my baby.. :shrug:


----------



## threemakefive

Nicole cute names....hold ur pee an hour or so before u go jsut to be safe :)

Jaime no name yet?

We haven't picked for sure yet either but today OH threw out Olivia Fawkes...I like it a lot...but we shall see if we change it :)


----------



## armymama2012

well i used a digital and got a NOT PREGNANT. First time using a digital so for me that is even more depressing. Next step is wiaitng for those wondfos from my friend to arrive on Friday or Saturday or AF, whichever shows first. I have a feeling this will be another 42+ day cycle.


----------



## jrowenj

Ughhhh Nicole! How many DPO are you????????

Emily - I LOVE LOVE Olivia!!! So cute!!!! !!


----------



## armymama2012

jrowenj said:


> Ughhhh Nicole! How many DPO are you????????
> 
> Emily - I LOVE LOVE Olivia!!! So cute!!!! !!

I held it in for 2.5 hours. I am 12 DPO. Af is due today. MY LP isnt the normal 14 days.


----------



## jrowenj

maybe you ovulated later than you think?????


----------



## armymama2012

jrowenj said:


> maybe you ovulated later than you think?????

That is possible because on Friday and Saturday I got +OPKs. We BD'd on Saturday afternoon. So, if I actually ovulated then, AF would be due on September 6th.


----------



## jrowenj

armymama2012 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> maybe you ovulated later than you think?????
> 
> That is possible because on Friday and Saturday I got +OPKs. We BD'd on Saturday afternoon. So, if I actually ovulated then, AF would be due on September 6th.Click to expand...

yep!


----------



## mammaspath

oh army - i thought for sure it was gna be a bfp but youre not out yet!!!


----------



## mammaspath

emily - i love olivia as well......its my neices name!


----------



## jrowenj

i can feel a BFP in my bonessssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

think i should get outta my pjs and shower before hubby gets home? Its 4pm... no dinner made, didn't clean the house and like i said i am in my pjs still... YIKES!


----------



## armymama2012

jrowenj said:


> think i should get outta my pjs and shower before hubby gets home? Its 4pm... no dinner made, didn't clean the house and like i said i am in my pjs still... YIKES!

LOL Same here but hubby is on CQ tonight which means he wont be home til 10 a.m. tomorrow. I am waiting for baby to go to sleep before I start cleaning. She should be going down for a nap in about 45 minutes.

Is it bad that I got 3 series of +OPKs this cycle? First series was 3 days long, 2nd series was 7 days long, and 3rd series was 3 days long. I have been a lil bit stressed because of bills and figuring out all thats going to go on in October.


----------



## jrowenj

hmmmm not sure about the OPKS! You have been temping though??? So, is the chart helping fig out when you ovulated?


----------



## Jessica28

Must be lazy days all around today...lol. I have to try and muster up some energy to make dinner too! 5:30 p.m here but luckily O/H doesn't get off work until 8!

When did you ladies feel first movement and how frequent was it??


----------



## armymama2012

jrowenj said:


> hmmmm not sure about the OPKS! You have been temping though??? So, is the chart helping fig out when you ovulated?

I have been temping. It never confirmed with temps that I ovulated. It says I may have ovulated 6 days ago which was after my 7 days of +OPKs.


----------



## jrowenj

ughhh i still barely feel movement and sometimes its only a few times during the day and sometimes i go days without feeling it at all!


----------



## jrowenj

armymama2012 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> hmmmm not sure about the OPKS! You have been temping though??? So, is the chart helping fig out when you ovulated?
> 
> I have been temping. It never confirmed with temps that I ovulated. It says I may have ovulated 6 days ago which was after my 7 days of +OPKs.Click to expand...

so maybe you are having a long cycle and are only 6dpo


----------



## armymama2012

Jessica28 said:


> Must be lazy days all around today...lol. I have to try and muster up some energy to make dinner too! 5:30 p.m here but luckily O/H doesn't get off work until 8!
> 
> When did you ladies feel first movement and how frequent was it??

With my first pregnancy, I felt movement at 20 weeks and 1 day and it was about 3x a day when I wasnt walking around. With my second pregnancy, I felt movement at 18 weeks and 6 days, and it was still only when I wasnt moving.


----------



## jrowenj

ok, my loves... i am off to attempt some dinner. hubby will be home in an hour and i have to pretend like i actually did something today other than play on BnB


----------



## armymama2012

jrowenj said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> hmmmm not sure about the OPKS! You have been temping though??? So, is the chart helping fig out when you ovulated?
> 
> I have been temping. It never confirmed with temps that I ovulated. It says I may have ovulated 6 days ago which was after my 7 days of +OPKs.Click to expand...
> 
> so maybe you are having a long cycle and are only 6dpoClick to expand...

Maybe, my cycles have been 35+ days ever since May and getting longer. If I am 6 DPO then AF would be due September 2nd. But since that was 3 days after my ruptured cyst, I know we didnt BD around that time. We would have only BD'd 3 days before Ovulation then. This is so confusing!


----------



## jrowenj

guess who whipped up a 20 minute meal before hubby got home?! PHEW!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay, go jrowenj!


----------



## armymama2012

Tell me what you think:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3818c7


----------



## jrowenj

Im guessing u ov on cd 27


----------



## armymama2012

jrowenj said:


> Im guessing u ov on cd 27

Thank, thats what another lady said. I still have hope!


----------



## snowflakes120

I agree with Jaime. OV on CD27. Sorry for the BFN but it prolly was too early to test now looking at your chart. Looks like you got a great shot this cycle though!!

Sorry for AF May! 

Krystina - Getting close to OV now! You stepping up your BDing yet?

Gemma - So sorry about your friend. I will keep her and her 2nd angel in my prayers. Did you make your appt yet?

Not much going on with me. Just taking the Femara and having bad dream most likely from it. Other than that no other side effects. Had acupuncture last night. Ultrasound on Friday to check follies and lining. Hoping to trigger early next week. I am so ready for this. I am feeling very positive about this cycle. Hoping that IUI #1 works perfectly.

Oh yea. Cheri22 said Sept was either conceive month, birth month or find out month with a Boy. So I guess we'll have to wait and see if she's right about conceive and find out...


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa im so happy for yu! Im so glad youre in a positive state. I feel good about this for you!!! I am gonna shout and cry the day u announce ur bfp!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Lisa im so happy for yu! Im so glad youre in a positive state. I feel good about this for you!!! I am gonna shout and cry the day u announce ur bfp!!!!

Haha! You and me both! I want to surprise hubby a special way but I think I'll be an emotional sap so I don't think I'll be able to hold out! Really hope the BFP coming soon though!


----------



## krystinab

Hey Lisa! I am happy you are in a good place right now. I really hope the first try with IUI is successful! As usual you are in my prayers. Hopefully we can both get BFP this cycle and be bump buddies <3

Jamie, what did you end up cooking for dinner last night? 

Army, I agree CD27 was the day for you. Which means you are only 8 DPO...fx you get that BFP in a couple of days. 

AFM, my temp has dropped...I thought it was oddly high the last couple of days after my cycle but who knows...I flippin hate temping anyway, but I want to have a complete chart for the RE. OPKs still negative. I usually get a +opk around cd 12 or 13 on clomid so I figure thats when I will see it.


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks. Well since today is 9 DPO then (guessing again) I think I had my implantation dip! I am slightly crampy, gassy, and nauseous. My temp went down by .4! Prayking it goes back up tomorrow and keeps climbing!


----------



## jrowenj

fx, nicole!!!!!!!!!!!

Krystina - i made a really easy parmesan mayonnaise chicken. You just smear it all on and bake it for 20 mins. got it from hellmanns website!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> fx, nicole!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Krystina - i made a really easy parmesan mayonnaise chicken. You just smear it all on and bake it for 20 mins. got it from hellmanns website!

Girl that was just on a Hellmans commerical I saw last night! Was it good? DId you season the chiken first? The commerical says its real juicy :)


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> fx, nicole!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Krystina - i made a really easy parmesan mayonnaise chicken. You just smear it all on and bake it for 20 mins. got it from hellmanns website!
> 
> Girl that was just on a Hellmans commerical I saw last night! Was it good? DId you season the chiken first? The commerical says its real juicy :)Click to expand...

thats where i got the idea from the commercial! Omg... it comes out SOOOO juicy and flavorful. You dont have to season the chicken. Literally all you do is take a half cup of mayo and 1/4 cup of parmesan cheese mix together and smear on top of the chicken then you sprinkle bread crumbs on it and bake for 20 mins... the bread crumbs get crispy and brown and its soooo good!


----------



## Sunny skies

Hey ladies, been lurking but feeling a little crappy these days as I had a cousins baby shower Sunday. Feeling better now and just glad AF is gone so I can start my OPKs. Since my etopic, my shortest cycle was 26 days and longest 31. What day do you suggest I start my OPK? I was thinking CD8. 

Gemma, I'm so sorry for what your friend has been through. I can't even imagine how devestating a loss like that can be. Hope she gets some answers.

Lisa, I'm so excited for you and love the positive attitude. I'm praying for you too.

Nicole, hope you O'd late and get your BFP this cycle.

Jaime, I think I'll try your recipe tonight, sounds delicious.

Krystina, happy BDing, this is the fun part. Hope you catch that egg.


----------



## jrowenj

I say cd 8 would be a good time to start if you have enough to spare. HOpe you are cheering up...


----------



## krystinab

Sunny I agree CD8 is a good day to start opks. Good luck girlie!! I know the next batch of BFP are coming!


----------



## Sunny skies

jrowenj said:


> I say cd 8 would be a good time to start if you have enough to spare. HOpe you are cheering up...

I'm fully stocked, will try and test twice a day so I hopefully don't miss my surge.


----------



## jrowenj

good idea!


----------



## threemakefive

Can't wait Lisa! Hope it goes great!!!


----------



## armymama2012

AFM-I started spotting. Really light pink tinged CM. I will keep you posted. My cramps have eased up so hopefully it was implantation but I'm being realistic. Last month this happened and 4 hours later I got AF in full force.


----------



## jrowenj

ahhh i hope its implantation and not that bitch of a witch


----------



## armymama2012

jrowenj said:


> ahhh i hope its implantation and not that bitch of a witch

LMAO Me too. Nice Rhyme.


----------



## threemakefive

Gl army :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well AF got me. I am so beyond miffed! 9 whole months and couldnt even get pregnant and keep the baby! I am so angry at AF but I'm eating ice cream instead. Only one more cycle til our "break" for a year.


----------



## jrowenj

Sorry to hear, nicole... drink some wine with that ice cream


----------



## armymama2012

jrowenj said:


> Sorry to hear, nicole... drink some wine with that ice cream

LOL I had a Mike's hard lemonade an hour after AF showed up. Thats all we had in the house. Oh well, I at least hope I O in time to BD correctly this last cycle but I'm holding basically no hope since I will be so stressed packing every day.


----------



## Kdk24

For the ladies that asked about Geritol...
Geritol is basically a multi vitamin, in a nutshell. It has a higher amount of Iron than a typical multi and lower folic acid. My grandmother had low Iron and was prescribed Geritol instead of Iron pills. She was taking it religiously when she got pregnant both times. Low Iron runs in my family, my mother also took Geritol and got pregnant with my sister and then 13yrs later with me. 
I started taking it after 6 months of NTNP. I had read so many posts on bnb about it and thought I give it a go. A month after starting I got pregnant. 
I'm sure it was a combo of that, eating right, working out and cutting out drinking all together (not that I was a big drinker to begin with). 

AFM... I had AF for 5 days, had a day off yesterday with no bleeding or spotting, and spotted quite a bit today. I know my body is trying to figure itself out but geez, enough with the spotting! Just waiting to start bd'ing

Army, your positive attitude has been a blessing for me. I felt neither one way or the other while waiting things out, but you were a little ray of sunshine for me. So thank you!


----------



## amytrisha

I'm gonna start the SMEP in 4 days!! I'm quite excited but obviously so nervous, OH is looking forward to it though (typical) :haha:
This is also gonna be the first time I use OPKs, I have never tracked my ovulation before so hopefully I do it right & it's gonna be quite educational/interesting for me!! 
Glad so many of you have success stories from doing the SMEP, got my fx'd now!! :)

:dust: to all you SMEP'ers hope you get your sticky beans soon!! xx


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm sorry for AF Nicole. 

We will all be getting our BFP's soon! We will all be bump buddies!!


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi ladies :wave:
I've never smepped before but am planning on starting next cycle. I'm 11dpo bfn and pretty sure i'm out this month as i have backache and been a complete cow all day. Sure signs of af arriving soon.:growlmad:
This is only my 1st proper cycle since losing our daughter in May so wasn't holding out too much hope but just want aa bfp right now!!!!!:brat:


----------



## threemakefive

nicola ttc said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> I've never smepped before but am planning on starting next cycle. I'm 11dpo bfn and pretty sure i'm out this month as i have backache and been a complete cow all day. Sure signs of af arriving soon.:growlmad:
> This is only my 1st proper cycle since losing our daughter in May so wasn't holding out too much hope but just want aa bfp right now!!!!!:brat:

Welcome...you picked a great group to join!! So sorry to read of your losses what a strong woman you are! Hope u get ur bfp very soon..we have about 8 people actively in here trying for the bfps this month!!


----------



## Kdk24

nicola ttc said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> I've never smepped before but am planning on starting next cycle. I'm 11dpo bfn and pretty sure i'm out this month as i have backache and been a complete cow all day. Sure signs of af arriving soon.:growlmad:
> This is only my 1st proper cycle since losing our daughter in May so wasn't holding out too much hope but just want aa bfp right now!!!!!:brat:

Welcome...

As a newbie myself, you have come to the right place! These ladies are lovely!


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Amytrista! And Welcome to KDK! I think I missed you both! So happy to have some new ladies join us! ;)


----------



## krystinab

Welcome new ladies!!!

Lisa, are you ready for your upcoming appointment? Its Friday right?


----------



## mammaspath

welcome newbies!!!!!

um if we have 8 working on bfps we are bound to have a couple.......the dust fairy should be making her rounds right about now!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

krystinab said:


> Welcome new ladies!!!
> 
> Lisa, are you ready for your upcoming appointment? Its Friday right?

I am so freaking stoked. I just really hope to have a few great follies forming and my lining to be good. My lining in the past has been less than spectacular so I am a bit nervous about that part. But excited!! I should know when to trigger and when they will actually be doing the IUI too. :happydance:


----------



## amytrisha

Thank you! :)

I think this is gonna be a lucky thread for me! Really looking forward to starting SMEP, hopefully we'll all get good results like a lot of people on this thread!! Well done ladies x


----------



## jrowenj

Welcome Amy!!!!!!! I wanna believe that newbies bring extra luck and i sense some BFPs coming soon!!!! If you have any questions about opks or anything just ask!


----------



## amytrisha

Well fx'd for us all! Aw thanks haha got a feeling I'm gonna have a lot of questions, they don't sound complicated but I can be very ditsy at times lol x


----------



## jrowenj

thats totally understandable. if you look at the first few pages of this thread we were all asking a million questions and constantly posting pictures and asking if our opks were positive


----------



## amytrisha

Haha that'll be me soon! Congratulations by the way!


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa I bet it will all be perfect!! 

Welcome Amy, glad you have joined :)


----------



## amytrisha

Thanks hun :)


----------



## Jessica28

Ugh - Just went through a book of 50,000 baby names... half of them boys and not a single one OH likes. I swear if its a boy, he won't have a name for weeks...maybe even months. Apparently all the names I like are gay... I am drove!!! Yet he doesn't give a name that he likes. I think it is because hes convinced its a girl. UGGHHHH.


----------



## threemakefive

Jessica28 said:


> Ugh - Just went through a book of 50,000 baby names... half of them boys and not a single one OH likes. I swear if its a boy, he won't have a name for weeks...maybe even months. Apparently all the names I like are gay... I am drove!!! Yet he doesn't give a name that he likes. I think it is because hes convinced its a girl. UGGHHHH.

hahah has he said even one name he thinks is kinda ok? we might be able to help lol


----------



## Jessica28

hahaha- He mentioned Forrest, Sawyer, Liam and I like Liam but when I said it, he was like yeah, don't set your mind to it...lol

I like names like Rhys, Reid, Grayson, Jasper for a boy...


----------



## jrowenj

I like liam. Also, my friend just had a boy and named him grayson which I like too


----------



## Hayaddie

Welcome newbies!!!

Jessica are we married to the same guy?!? Lol!!

I LOVE Grayson! And obviously Sawyer is a great name too! Bahahaha! 
Here was my boy list... Sawyer, Grayson, Tuck, Tate, Emerson, Grayden, Nolen, and Brant

Tell him you are the one who fills out the Birth Certificate so he better get it together! Lol!


----------



## krystinab

Good morning ladies! I know all of the US ladies are excited about a three day weekend!!! Does anyone have any Labor Day plans?

Jamie, I love the name Liam...def a winner :)

Hayddie- 30 weeks?!?!?! Thats crazy I know you are so excited about your bundle of joy coming home soon!! 

Lisa, I hope you have the best folicles possible and your lining is nice and thick and ready for some spermies :)

Jess- you may have to see the baby first before you decide on a name. Whats your hubbys name? How do yall feel about Jrs?

AFM, my temps are all over the place and I feel like shit...Still getting - OPKs but I didnt expect to get a postive until tomorrow or Saturday. Plan on going into baby making mode this weekend...


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina - sounds like your labor plans consist of lots of bedroom time and making babies!

My husband and I have off from today til tuesday!!! No fun though... his dad came up from NC to help with renovations alllll weekend!! I think maybe we will take off Sunday or Monday and go to the beach or something : ) We ordered all of our appliances the other day and we are ordering our cabinets tonight!!! Soooo excited... and nervous at the same time... this shit is costing me an arm and a leg!


----------



## amytrisha

Jessica - Love the name Liam and I also like Forrest! Men are so picky with names at least your OH actually chose a few names that were different, mine is so stuck back in the 80s or something and his mother is 10x worse! :haha:
I agree with Krystina as soon as you see him you'll have a name!!

Krystina - I like Jrs, my OH hates his name though & I wouldn't name it our child either (Brian) but I did love the name Brison (Bri's son) for ages but OH hates it :( 

Jaime - I hate spending money! Will all be worth it in the end :)


----------



## krystinab

amytrisha said:


> Jessica - Love the name Liam and I also like Forrest! Men are so picky with names at least your OH actually chose a few names that were different, mine is so stuck back in the 80s or something and his mother is 10x worse! :haha:
> I agree with Krystina as soon as you see him you'll have a name!!
> 
> Krystina - I like Jrs, my OH hates his name though & I wouldn't name it our child either (Brian) but I did love the name Brison (Bri's son) for ages but OH hates it :(
> 
> Jaime - I hate spending money! Will all be worth it in the end :)

I like Brison...very cute :) you never know it may grow on him. I really like the name Kasim (controller of anger) for a boy since I have a lil temper myself :)


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome to all the newbies I may have missed.

Lisa, I'm so excited for your appointment. Hope those follies and lining are in tip top shape.

Krystina, us Canadian Ladies have a three day weekend for labour day too. I'm actually off this whole week but my husband has his own business so he may have to work. Hoping to plan a beach day and have always wanted to go to a drive in movie theatre. How about you, besides all the Beding ? 

Jessica, I love the name Grayson, its very unique.

Jamie, sorry you'll be busy with Renovations but it will be worth it. I love shopping for the house. What colour cabinets are you going with?


----------



## amytrisha

Thank you :) haha I wish it'd grow on him, I've been trying to drill it into his head for so long but he's wayyy too stubborn! 
Hahaha I love that, that's a brill choice of name with a great meaning :D! 
We've only just come to joint agreement on our 2nd lot of baby names (didn't want to use the ones we chose for our angel) and we've agreed on Skyla for a girl and Conor for a boy.. Hope they stick cos I like them lol!


----------



## jrowenj

We are gonna do an off white cabinet and the island will be dark chocolate color and I wanna paint the walla a blueish gray!!

We have a dark hardwood floors. Gonna do a light granite counter top : )


----------



## krystinab

uhhhh.....I need a nap!


----------



## Kdk24

I love Grayson, Saywer and Liam! Liam was our number one but two of my closet friends named their boys Liam in the last six months... Bollicks!


----------



## Sunny skies

jrowenj said:


> We are gonna do an off white cabinet and the island will be dark chocolate color and I wanna paint the walla a blueish gray!!
> 
> We have a dark hardwood floors. Gonna do a light granite counter top : )

That sounds beautiful. 
I have dark brown expresso cabinets and light granite it's called Bianco Romano and my walls are a grey brown by Benjamin Moore called silver fox. I love the mix of dark and light cabinets. Kitchen renovations are worth every penny as it's one of the most used rooms in the house and brings a lot of re sale value. I'd love to see a pic when your done.


----------



## Hayaddie

jrowenj said:


> We are gonna do an off white cabinet and the island will be dark chocolate color and I wanna paint the walla a blueish gray!!
> 
> We have a dark hardwood floors. Gonna do a light granite counter top : )

I'm officially jealous!! That sounds gorgeous!


----------



## mammaspath

i cant wait to see pics jaime!


----------



## jrowenj

Just got home from ordering the cabinets!!! I will def post pics when it's all done! The cabinets and new appliances should be here in 4 weeks!!! Now if only Kev would put the walls back up in the "nursery" so I can paint and decorate!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi girls. I am checking in from Mystic, CT. We just finished spending 4 days in Boston and tomorrow we are heading back home. My trip has been an emotional roller coaster. I had to put my dog to sleep yesterday. I am so sad and my heart is broken in a million pieces.

My baby girl, Bam Bam, was almost 10 years old. She was full of life and one of the best dogs anyone can have. She started gaining lots of weight back in April and we thought it was just her metabolism slowing down due to her age. Then about 3 weeks ago, she lost some of her eye sight. Last week, she started refusing to eat and that is rare because she usually begs for food. We brought her to the vet on Saturday and after intensive blood work and X-rays, the vet diagnosed her with diabetes and chronic kidney disease. Our choice was to either treat her and hope for the best, or to put her down because the illness would not resolve on it's own and would only get worst. I wasn't ready to put her down especially since she was still active and alert. She was not in pain or suffering. I decided on treatments even though I knew it was going to be costly. I would do anything to save her. As my friend said, "Fuck it, it's just money. Where are you going to find another faithful and loyal friend like that?". Bam Bam was hospitalized the same night and before I left, I kissed her forehead and told her to get better for me... that i will bring her home soon. That was the last time I saw her.

The vet started fluid therapy to treat the kidneys and also to rehydrate her. They also gave her insulin for the diabetes. The next day, I went to Boston and was in constant contact with the vet and my family to make sure Bam Bam was ok. Bam Bam was my dad's life so i knew she was in good hands. My dad went to see her every night she was in the hospital. She wasn't making any progress on her first day but it was still too soon to tell. The vet told me Bam Bam got fiesty when they put in the IV. That's my girl, shes got lots of fight in her. On Monday, the vet called to say the diabetes was under control but her kidneys were not responding. We should see how the test results look the next day and re-evaluate. Tuesday, the vet said the diabetes is no longer a concern as long as we are committed to giving her insulin at home twice a day. Even the kidney test results are looking better, though, we are not out of the woods yet. I was thrilled and hoped to take Bam Bam home in a few days. I have been so stressed and cried my eyes out everyday. I thought everything would be ok.

Then that night, the vet called to say Bam Bam started feeling a little discomfort. The vet gave her some pain meds. On Weds, the vet called to give us the bad news that even though all test results came back with improvements, Bam Bam is in pain and they think she is also suffering from pancreatitis. They told me they don't have the resources to continue to treat Bam Bam, and if we decide to continue treatment, we would need to transfer her to a 24 hour critical care hosiptal. Even then, she might not ever recover and will continue to suffer in pain. The vet suggested that we do what's best and put her down before she suffers any more. My heart sank. I don't want to lose her. But I know the most humane thing to do is to let her go peacefully while she's still not suffering much. I asked if we can take her home for a night to spend some time with her and then bring her back the next morning. The vet said she would not make it past 12 hours without medical intervention (IV, pain meds fluids, etc.). They are what's sustaining her life and if we were to bring her home, she would most likely pass away at home while enduring pain.

I was torn whether I wanted to be present while they finally put her to sleep. I decided not to go back home to see it happen. I know I would break down and wouldn't be able to control my emotions. I told my parents to tell Bam Bam I love her very much and I did everything I could to try and save her. That I would miss her forever and not to be mad at me for not being there. I feel guilty I wasn't there to hold my baby during her final breath. My parents were in the room with her when it happened and I know she knew she was loved.

My whole family is devastated. My heart hurts so much. I know I did the right thing by Bam Bam to prevent her from further suffering. But I question my decision every moment I am awake. I miss her so much. I am dying on the inside. I will be home tomorrow night and I know it's going to kill me to see her empty bed... not having her to welcome me when I get home. I lost my best friend and I can't get her out of my head. When is this going to get easier? I hope my baby rests in peace. Till I see you again... My heart will continue to break everyday.


----------



## shellideaks

Oh May, I was in tears reading that. I'm so sorry you had to have BamBam put to sleep. I can't even imagine how hard it must be to lose someone who has been in your life for 10 years. I hope the pain starts to ease for you soon and at least you have the knowledge of knowing that you did what's best for her and she's no longer in pain :hugs:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls...

May i am so so so so sorry to hear about bambam and i'm heartbroken for you.... You did the right thing letting her pass pain free... Big hugs! :hugs:

Welcome Newbies! i think i've added you all to the first page if not let me know and i'll update again later....

So who is up to test next!! 

AFM..... so had a growth scan yesterday due to my low fundul height and baby was checked she is perfect and growing fantasticly she's a smidge above the average for 35 weeks estimated at 5 pounds 7 ounces but my amniotic fluid is low :( it's below the chart recommended low at 5cm and she's frank breech.... i was booked to see the consultant immediately my urine and blood pressure where fine but the amniotic fluid is a concern i have to go back twice weekly for mini scans and full check over and this is all at my preferred hospital 100 miles away!! the consultant had said that with her being breech they would normally try a EVC but after doing a spot of research and with my low fluid i have decided definitely not to go for that so it looks like this little lady may be coming sooner rather than later and by C-Section..... The reality of it all is we are not going to find another house in 2 or 3 weeks so i'm going to have to book in here and have her here, i am miffed but at the end of the day her safety comes first.

Looks like Princess SMEP could be here within 3 weeks!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

May - My eyes are dripping with tears. I am so very sorry huns. I know she will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge. I understand completely. My dog Demi, is my baby, my world. She has been with me through everything. I love her so much. I wish I could give you the most tightest hugs. Again, I am so very sorry. Rest softly Bam Bam. Til you meet again. 

AFM, CD9 ultrasound went good. Also had estrogen bloods again. They found 3 follicles >10mm on my left and 1 >10mm on my right. My lining was 5mm - which seems decent from what Dr. Google says. Still too early to trigger. I will need to go back again Mon or Tues for another ultrasound to see where I stand. They are going to call me today and let me know when to come in.


----------



## jrowenj

ohhhh may.... as the other girls, i am sitting her hysterically crying for you. What horrible timing for this to all happen too as you were away on vacation. I completely understand how upset you are as my Lola is my little baby and losing your pet is just one of the hardest things to go through. I hope that you heal quickly from the sadness. Don't question whether or not you did the right thing. Poor little Bam Bam was in pain and you did what you needed to do. Just try and focus on all the wonderful times you had with her. Ughh.. my heart is so sad!!!! We are all sending you a million hugs from all over the world. xoxoxoxoxoxox

Bev - Im sorry you are having such a stressful time. Just try and relax... i can't believe your princess will be here so soon!!!!

Lisa - can you imagine if all 3 follies got fertilized? OH EM GEE! Glad everything is looking A-OK


----------



## threemakefive

Sorry to hear of your dog May!!

Lisa...WOOOOHOOOO!! Lets get some twins n here 

Bev, I think you should push to be delivered sooner rather than later, low amnio is a big deal and can cause some big issues!!! Keep on them with the questions and what not, and mkae sure they choose the course of action you want as I know my dr would deliver at the low(had it checked with my son and his got a bit low but any lower they would have delivered) Good luck!!


----------



## jrowenj

i'm going to Jason Mraz and Christina Perri concert tonight : )


----------



## krystinab

May I'm so sorry to hear about Bam Bam...I can't imagine what you're going through right now, if anything happened to Diesel I know I wouldn't be right in the head. You, your family and Bam Bam are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

Lisa, three follicles?!? That's exciting. Do you know how big they need to be for the trigger shot? I can't believe you are about to get your BFP soon. I can't wait til your appointment on monday or Tuesday!

Bev, I agree you have to do what's best for baby girl. Are they letting you choose the delivery date? 

Jamie, your kitchen sounds beautiful! I can't wait to see the piks!

AFM, I got my + opk today so time to get to BDing...fx I catch that egg!


----------



## amytrisha

Aw May! Just like all the other girls you've got me on the brink of tears, so sorry :( rest in peace BamBam :hugs: :flow:

Thanks Beverly hope your little princess is delivered safe & sound, sorry that it's not how you want it to be! Good luck :)


----------



## Sunny skies

May, I'm so sorry for your loss. You did the right thing for your dog and can't imagine how hard it is to have been away from home through this. Sending big hugs.

Lisa, wow, congrats... Nice follies, this has to be your month.

Jamie, have fun at the concert tonight.

Bev, sorry you didn't find the house but take the time to relax and prepare for your princess. 

Krystina, fx for you.

AFM, I'm at the hospital emergency with my dad. Looks like he may have kidney stones. Hope that's all it is. My dad never complains so I know he's in a lot of pain. Hope it's just kidney stones and nothing more serious.


----------



## Bride2b

Oh sunny hope your dad is ok! Its scarey when they are ever ill then start to compain.

May I am so sorry about your furry baby - just so sad! You did the thing easing bambam of pain xxx

Bev wooooo weeeee princess smep is almost here - thats fab news! exciting stuff!

Lisa - it sounds like things are actually starting to go your way. Have everything crossed for you!

Welcome newbies - sorry for your losses. Nicola I will read your blog very soon, I feel it may be a sad story so need to make sure I am in a frame of mind where I feel strong enough in myself to read it. But am so sorry for the two sad losses you have had.

AFM - AF is in the house!!!!!!!!!!!! She arrived yesterday - CD53!!! Finally! So I have reset my cbfm and hope to god that my ttc journey doesnt take too much longer! So I am sure that you will see me here alot more again - just felt so shit lately! I plan to try and stick to smep the first month too. I wont start at cd8 though as I know it will just knacker us out! So maybe CD12 

Jaime - so jealous of your new kitchen!!!!!


----------



## amytrisha

*Question*
I started my period on the 25th, can somebody please tell me when day 8 is? Do I class the 25th as day 1? Sorry if I sound silly haha!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

My husband has his own way of coping with our loss. When Bam Bam was alive, he used to tell her to turn into a real little girl because she was just perfect in every way and she would make the best daughter/baby. My husband thinks maybe now she'll really get a chance to become a little girl, our little girl, and bless us with a baby.


----------



## amytrisha

BamBamsMaMa said:


> My husband has his own way of coping with our loss. When Bam Bam was alive, he used to tell her to turn into a real little girl because she was just perfect in every way and she would make the best daughter/baby. My husband thinks maybe now she'll really get a chance to become a little girl, our little girl, and bless us with a baby.

That is the most adorable way of thinking about it, that'd be such a blessing. Good luck & sorry again for your loss :dust: :flower:


----------



## jrowenj

May, I was thinking the same exact thing but didn't know if you would feel bad fOr me saying it!!! Omg, what a joy that would be : )


Krystina - woohoo labor day sex! Get it? Labor day? Hehe

Amytrisha- cd 1 is the first day of period so 25th was cd1 : )
Gemma - thank god af came finallllyyy!!! Ur gonna get preggo fast I can feel it!


----------



## krystinab

Jamie you are silly!! What time is your concert tonight?


----------



## jrowenj

7:30! We got lawn seats so we are gonna go early and bring some sandwiches


----------



## BeverleyLN

We'll know more by monday or thursday i've just got to keep track of her movements any decreased movements and it's straight to the hospital and i've been drinking pint after pint of water so hopefully that will help although the consultant said there is nothing i can do to increase the fluid a lot of ladies have tried it and it worked so anything's worth a go.

May i love the way your husband thinks and i pray to bam bam to send you a rainbow baby x


----------



## amytrisha

Hope it works for you Beverly!!

Enjoy the concert Jaime :)

AFM I'm gonna have an early night, try to shift some of this stress ready for CD8 tomorrow! Night ladies xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Gemma - Yeaa for AF.

May - That is too freaking cute. I will keep you and Bam Bam in my prayers!

Krystina - Yea for + OPK. Get you man in bed this long weekend! Follies should be between 18-22mm when you trigger. Follies grow about 1-2mm a day. 

Bev - Start gulping that water!

Amytrisha - CD1 is the day of full flow.

Sunny - Hope your dad feels better. Kidney stones are no fun!

Jaime - Have fun at the concert! 

Emily - Oh man, you know I want those twins so freaking bad!!

AFM. I go back Tuesday AM for the Follie/Lining check up. :happydance:


----------



## threemakefive

I know Lisa...we are Gunna get u those twins :) I can feel it!!! Hope all three get to 18-22 :)


----------



## jrowenj

i want lisa to have twinssssss soooo badlyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

may - im so sorry for your loss sweets....hugs!1111

lisa - can't wait for you to make that baby!!!

Jamie - ive never heard of christina perry only katie but i love jason mraz

afm - well baby hasn't moved in the last couple days.. hopefully its just a growth spurt.......finding out what it is in 18 days.
i started working at a new clinic and we have an us machine.....i wanna use it so bad!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - she sings the song from Twilight (i've never seen the movie, but I know she sings the main song from one of them hahaha)

OMg you should totally use the us machine!


----------



## krystinab

Amy. I would have used it already! LOL. As for the baby not moving, have you called your Dr?


----------



## jrowenj

23 weeks!


----------



## krystinab

Jamie sooo cute! I love it!

So I don't know what's wrong with my body...got another + opk this am and my temp rose...wtf? I swear my body hates me...I guess the only thing to do is keep BDing this weekend and see what happens....


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Jamie sooo cute! I love it!
> 
> So I don't know what's wrong with my body...got another + opk this am and my temp rose...wtf? I swear my body hates me...I guess the only thing to do is keep BDing this weekend and see what happens....

def looks like you ovulated yesterday! :shrug:


----------



## Bride2b

Your chart does look like you have O'd but just BD for good measure I would say! 

Jaime wow you look amazing pregnant! How was Jason Mraz?

I just ordered some Geritol.....100 tablets to be precise, they are coming from the US so will be a while ;-( I should have been more prepared and had them ready to go! Never mind!

Bev apparently coconut water is good at helping generate amniotic fluid. x


----------



## krystinab

Yea. We had sex at 1am this morning like 15 hours after my first + opk...hope that's enough...


----------



## amytrisha

Aw Jaime that is adorable! Your bump is well cute!


Today is CD8 for me! :D


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime - you have the cutest bump ever!! Mine is starting to shape out but nothing like that!!

I tripped today and twisted myself... so kinda freaking out. Another reason to sue the doppler later. lol


----------



## Sunny skies

Hey ladies, nothing much happening with me. My dad did have kidney stones and looks like they have passed and he is feeling better so I'm happy he's ok and it wasn't anything serious.

Cd 10 and have been doing OPK's. Have a slight 2nd line but barely there. Hopefully I'll be ovulating by the end of the week. Hope everyone's having an amazing weekend.


----------



## amytrisha

Jessica - Hope you & baby bump are ok! Your bump can stand a lot though, my cousin was 8 months pregnant and it was snowy + she slipped on her tummy, her and LO were fine though x

Sunnyskies - Glad it was only kidney stones, they're horrible themselves though! I had them & they were very painful, glad they've passed quickly & your dads ok :) x

AFM - I start taking my OPKs tomorrow, CD10. When should I of OV'd by? No idea when I OV as I have never took much notice!!


----------



## Sunny skies

amytrisha said:


> Jessica - Hope you & baby bump are ok! Your bump can stand a lot though, my cousin was 8 months pregnant and it was snowy + she slipped on her tummy, her and LO were fine though x
> 
> Sunnyskies - Glad it was only kidney stones, they're horrible themselves though! I had them & they were very painful, glad they've passed quickly & your dads ok :) x
> 
> AFM - I start taking my OPKs tomorrow, CD10. When should I of OV'd by? No idea when I OV as I have never took much notice!!

if you have an average 28 Day cycle you should O around CD 14 but that's just an average. If your cycles are longer you probably will O later. Are your cycles regular? I'm new to OPK too but I sometimes feel what I think are O pains around Cd 13 - 15.


----------



## amytrisha

I have af on the 23/24/25 every month, this month I came off af on the 31st and today I'm having strong period pains, can I OV on cd9/10?? :S I haven't taken a test yet gonna do one when I wake up.


----------



## threemakefive

Yes shorter cycles mean u ovilated early... This may be a short cycle for you :) gl


----------



## BeverleyLN

Amy i Oved early on CD 11 the cycle i got my bfp 

Checkup today the fluid has risen within the normal range still low on the scale but on the safe side and she's still breech ofcourse but looking good!


----------



## shellideaks

Glad your fluid level has risen Bev, that's great news :) 

I saw the midwife this morning and found out Parker is breech. Got a terrible pain under my ribs on the right side and she said it was her head. Hoping she turns soon! Also gotta have the GTT on Friday morning :(


----------



## amytrisha

Eek yay! I deffo O'd early, quite excited now!! :) Thanks ladies!

Bev - Glad that you've had some good news, wont be long til you've got your lil girl here! :cloud9:


----------



## shellideaks

Amy, whereabouts in Manchester are you? Not too far from there myself :)


----------



## amytrisha

I'm in Bolton Shelli, where abouts are you? x


----------



## shellideaks

Haha really, my OH is from right near Bolton! I'm in Widnes (next town over from Warrington). x


----------



## amytrisha

Really? Haha small world! I know where Warrington is, never heard of Widnes though! I don't stray too far from Bolton haha x


----------



## shellideaks

Yeah I figured you wouldn't of, that's why I said Warrington lol. Definitely a small world :D


----------



## amytrisha

Haha I wouldn't of thought many people knew where Bolton was either because to me it's quite small! Congratulations on your lil girl by the way :)x


----------



## shellideaks

Well my OH is from Astley and he went to senir school in Bolton so all his friends live there (in a place called Farnworth I think). Before him, I wouldn't really of known where it was lol.

Thanks, kinda crapping myself about an impending baby now. Come round far too quickly. Fx'd for you this month :D x


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah I know where Farnworth is haha :) so your used to the dodgy accent then!!

Aww haha I bet it's scary but it'll be great when she's here! Thank you, did you get preggo using SMEP? x


----------



## krystinab

I'm so flipping irritated right now..pretty sure I missed the egg...why wouldn't I get a + opk til the day I Od...ttc blows.


----------



## threemakefive

Shelli and bev my little one is breech too lol granted mine is early still yet but none of my kiddos were breech at sonos lol maybe smep babies like to stay breech for most of the time lol

Krystina I bet u ovulated the next day from what ur thinking...


----------



## krystinab

threemakefive said:


> Shelli and bev my little one is breech too lol granted mine is early still yet but none of my kiddos were breech at sonos lol maybe smep babies like to stay breech for most of the time lol
> 
> Krystina I bet u ovulated the next day from what ur thinking...

Thanks lady but based on my shitty chart I Od the day I got the + opk...one good thing is my RE appointment is right around the corner on 9/10...hopefully I will be pregnant by october


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Shelli and bev my little one is breech too lol granted mine is early still yet but none of my kiddos were breech at sonos lol maybe smep babies like to stay breech for most of the time lol
> 
> Krystina I bet u ovulated the next day from what ur thinking...
> 
> Thanks lady but based on my shitty chart I Od the day I got the + opk...one good thing is my RE appointment is right around the corner on 9/10...hopefully I will be pregnant by octoberClick to expand...

Krystina - not to get yourhopes up BUTTTT The month i got my bfp thesame damn thing happened to me and I was freaking out!!!!!!! I swear!


----------



## amytrisha

Fx'd Krystina! x


----------



## jrowenj

Think we are set on

Blake Scott Rowe


----------



## amytrisha

jrowenj said:


> Think we are set on
> 
> Blake Scott Rowe

I LOVE the name Blake!! I begged my OH for ages for this name when I was preg but he's got a boring taste in names! So cute :cloud9:


----------



## jrowenj

amytrisha said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Think we are set on
> 
> Blake Scott Rowe
> 
> I LOVE the name Blake!! I begged my OH for ages for this name when I was preg but he's got a boring taste in names! So cute :cloud9:Click to expand...

aww!!! My husband,surprisingly loves it!! It's the only name he went nuts for!


----------



## jrowenj

of course he said its a "cool" name and he will probably get a lot of chicks... which in that case made me wanna change his name to something dorky!


----------



## jrowenj

doing nautical theme nursery like this https://friedpinktomato.blogspot.com/2010/07/harpers-nursery.html


----------



## amytrisha

Well he's got a great taste for names lol! Hahaha, don't blame you something really geeky! I bet having a name set is making it all very real for you :)


----------



## amytrisha

That's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## jrowenj

we have really loved the name for a few monts, but it just feels weird setting it in stone... sometimes I still wonder if this is all really happening. That mmc really messed me up :cry:


----------



## amytrisha

I can only imagine that that's 100% normal to feel like that :(, but it is real! & Little Blake will be here in about 16 weeks :hugs: :flow:


----------



## jrowenj

amytrisha said:


> I can only imagine that that's 100% normal to feel like that :(, but it is real! & Little Blake will be here in about 16 weeks :hugs: :flow:

16 weeks sounds crazy close! eeeekk!!!!

I swear I am not leaving this thread until all you ladies get your rainbow babies!!! :hugs:


----------



## amytrisha

It is crazy closee!! Lol! 

Aw! I really hope everybody gets their bfp soon, we've all been through loads so we all definitely deserve it!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - You aren't out! 2 girls in another thread I'm in only BD'd once and both got their BFP!!!

Jaime - Love the name!

Bev - Great news about your fluid levels.

AFM, Can't wait for the ultrasound tomorrow. But the stupid DNC (Democratic National Convention) is in town. The nurse said to give myself an extra half hr to get to the RE office. It already takes me a half hour. I have to be there at 6:30am. That means I have to leave my house at 5 freaking 30 AM!! :growlmad: Things better look good!! I'll update tomorrow!!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Krystina - You aren't out! 2 girls in another thread I'm in only BD'd once and both got their BFP!!!
> 
> Jaime - Love the name!
> 
> Bev - Great news about your fluid levels.
> 
> AFM, Can't wait for the ultrasound tomorrow. But the stupid DNC (Democratic National Convention) is in town. The nurse said to give myself an extra half hr to get to the RE office. It already takes me a half hour. I have to be there at 6:30am. That means I have to leave my house at 5 freaking 30 AM!! :growlmad: Things better look good!! I'll update tomorrow!!

well, at least you don't have to feel anxious all day long and get to wake up early and go! Good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowe - lovin blake scott!!!!! 

lisa - can't wait to hear the news

bev shelli.........what is up the the breech babies!!! 

krystina - don't freak out yet.......wait til i talk you into testing again!!! lolol


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - The only thing I don't love is Scott as the middle name because it BLAKE SCOTT sounds like GREAT SCOTT!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! It's my hubbys middle name and he wants it... how are you holding up with the 2 jobs??? Exhausted? How many days until gender scan??

Lisa - its 7am... thinking about you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, I am back. Man, I am exhausted already. It's going to be a long day. 

Anyways, I now have 1 -22mm follie & 1 - 14mm follie leading. My lining is 8.9mm (which I am ecstatic about!) But I feel one follie is too big and the other is too small. I'm not too sure though. I am supposed to trigger tonight. I should OV 24-36hrs after I give myself the shot. 

They are calling me to tell me what time to come in on Thursday for the IUI. I don't know if we're supposed to BD tomorrow or abstain so hubby has a chance to recoup. I plan to ask.


----------



## shellideaks

amytrisha said:


> Yeah I know where Farnworth is haha :) so your used to the dodgy accent then!!
> 
> Aww haha I bet it's scary but it'll be great when she's here! Thank you, did you get preggo using SMEP? x


I did yeah, first month doing it. I definitely rate the SMEP method :)

Haha Emily, maybe so. I am really hoping she turns soon, I don't want a caesarean :/

Jaime, I also love Blake. Such a gorgeous name :D

Lisa, great news about your lining. Hope the follies are where you need them to be by the time you O. (Don't really understand it all lol but keeping my fingers crossed for you!).


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - hoping all goes well this week!


----------



## amytrisha

Shelli - that's brill, good to hear another success story!! :)


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, I am so flipping excited! Where do you give yourself the trigger shot? Have you ever given yourself needle before? I just know you are going to have a lil :baby: soon!!

Jamie, I like Blake Scott, you are so funny, I didnt even think of GREAT SCOTT!! 

Amy, hows the bump? 

Shelli, I hope your lil baby girl turns too! 

AFM, nothing really going on with me. Praying for the best, preparing for AF..LOL Going in for my CD21 blood work on Friday....getting back in the swing of things after a long weekend is tough!


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - I have to do it in my tummy. Good thing I've gained those 5 pds in the past few months. More chunk to grab I suppose. :haha: I've never given myself a shot or anything. I'm quite scared.

I'm honestly not feeling all that confident about this at all. I am feeling very anxious about it all. I feel our timing is way off. IUI's work when timing is perfect. I feel this stupid holiday threw everything off. I am so scared I am going to pop that 22mm egg any second and then the IUI and money would all be a complete waste. I didn't like the RE nurse. She was less than helpful. She asked me "when did I want to do the IUI - tomorrow or Thursday" I said "ummm, I don't know". :shrug: I just kinda felt that _they_ would be telling me as they do this everyday and this is my 1st time. I also had to ask about how to give the injection. Anyways, I was less than pleased and called hubby crying after the appt. Oh yea, and all this went on before it was even 7am :growlmad:


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Krystina - I have to do it in my tummy. Good thing I've gained those 5 pds in the past few months. More chunk to grab I suppose. :haha: I've never given myself a shot or anything. I'm quite scared.
> 
> I'm honestly not feeling all that confident about this at all. I am feeling very anxious about it all. I feel our timing is way off. IUI's work when timing is perfect. I feel this stupid holiday threw everything off. I am so scared I am going to pop that 22mm egg any second and then the IUI and money would all be a complete waste. I didn't like the RE nurse. She was less than helpful. She asked me "when did I want to do the IUI - tomorrow or Thursday" I said "ummm, I don't know". :shrug: I just kinda felt that _they_ would be telling me as they do this everyday and this is my 1st time. I also had to ask about how to give the injection. Anyways, I was less than pleased and called hubby crying after the appt. Oh yea, and all this went on before it was even 7am :growlmad:


wow, that nurse doesn't sound very helpful by asking YOU when to trigger... wth?! remind me again how many mm is a good egg?


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Krystina - I have to do it in my tummy. Good thing I've gained those 5 pds in the past few months. More chunk to grab I suppose. :haha: I've never given myself a shot or anything. I'm quite scared.
> 
> I'm honestly not feeling all that confident about this at all. I am feeling very anxious about it all. I feel our timing is way off. IUI's work when timing is perfect. I feel this stupid holiday threw everything off. I am so scared I am going to pop that 22mm egg any second and then the IUI and money would all be a complete waste. I didn't like the RE nurse. She was less than helpful. She asked me "when did I want to do the IUI - tomorrow or Thursday" I said "ummm, I don't know". :shrug: I just kinda felt that _they_ would be telling me as they do this everyday and this is my 1st time. I also had to ask about how to give the injection. Anyways, I was less than pleased and called hubby crying after the appt. Oh yea, and all this went on before it was even 7am :growlmad:

I know its stressful honey! With all that money you are paying that nurse needs to be on point. I would call back up there if I were you. Plus you need to find out if you are suppoed to BD tonight! Also what do you mean the follicle may pop?


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - Follicle may pop = Ovulate. They are going to call me back to tell what times are open for Thursday so I just plan to ask them a ton of questions then. 

Jaime - A good size follicle to ovulate is like 18mm-24mm. So I am so scared I am going to ovulate it really soon. Before I even get the chance to do the injection and to get the IUI done. 

I am def pulling out the trusty BBT for tomorrow AM to see if I OV that bad boy. If I get my temp raise then I am def cancelling the IUI.


----------



## Sunny skies

Jaime that's a great name. It's great that you both agreed. Love the nursery theme, it's adorable.

Bev, glad to hear your fluid levels are good.

Shelly, your little Parker is almost here. Any day now...how exciting.

Lisa, can't wait to hear how your ultrasound appointment.

Krystina, Thinking of you and the dreadful TWW, hope it goes by quick for you.


----------



## Sunny skies

Well, I guess my phone didn't load this mornings updates.

Lisa, sorry your experience was not what you hoped for. Hope it still works out and you don't O before your next appointment. If your not feeling good about it, maybe trust your gut. Good luck.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry to be a post whore today....

Talked to the nurse, I am told to BD tonight skip tomorrow. Trigger tonight at 10pm. I should OV 24-36 hrs after injection. Hubby goes in Thurs. @ 8am to give his goods. I go in at 10am for the actual IUI. I am quite excited now. I expressed my concerns about OVing the 22mm follie. She said it's all good and not to worry. She said that is is actually 22mm by 19mm - so I need to add those up and divide by 2. So it's actually only 20.5mm in diameter. I was relieved when she said that. FX that this is our month!!


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa I really hope all works out :) damn the holiday!!! 

Krystina either way you'll.get to know.more this month either bfp or re appt :)

Afm....I'm sick!! congested, terrible cough, stuffy nose, chest hurts, head hurts, ears hurt ugggh lol sorry for all the complaining but this sucks lol so today is read and nap day that's all I'm doing lol


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Sorry to be a post whore today....
> 
> Talked to the nurse, I am told to BD tonight skip tomorrow. Trigger tonight at 10pm. I should OV 24-36 hrs after injection. Hubby goes in Thurs. @ 8am to give his goods. I go in at 10am for the actual IUI. I am quite excited now. I expressed my concerns about OVing the 22mm follie. She said it's all good and not to worry. She said that is is actually 22mm by 19mm - so I need to add those up and divide by 2. So it's actually only 20.5mm in diameter. I was relieved when she said that. FX that this is our month!!

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, so exciting...I was wondering if you hubby had to produce the "goods" the day of or if it was a frozen sample...I guess they want 'em fresh. I cant belive this is happening. I am so flipping excited. I feel like I am getting an IUI on Thursday :)

Three sorry you are feeling bad :( a nap is just what the DR ordered! and uh, you a canelope today!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Lisa i have everything crossed!!!! praying for a rainbow baby for you....

Jaime nursery soooo cute!! i am quite jealous that i'm going to have to wait aaaaggggess to do mine :(

Ladies what it is with these breech babies!!! and shelli the head under the ribs OOOUUUCCHHH!!! 

Krystina hope that this is your month!!! are you the next tester??

MIL is trying to organize a baby shower!! my aunt called her and was like why don't we have a baby shower so she's got hold of a marquee that she can attach to the patio doors quite exciting!!! hope we can pull it off


----------



## Jessica28

I am back to being worried again. I don't need to see the Doc. for another 2 weeks but they just called and they need another urine sample from me... I just gave them one 2 weeks ago.... I wonder what that's all about.


----------



## krystinab

Jess, I am sure you are fine...they probably just spilled your sample  Keep your head up chika, your lil bundle of joy is on his/her way.

Bev, baby shower...EXCITING!!! are you going to help out? I hope Im not the next tester casue I am not testing until 9/15...LOL thats a lifetime for you SMEP ladies. lol


----------



## mammaspath

lisa - hoping and praying this month is it for you!!! ihave a good feeling about it!

Jaime - love the nusery idea! and holy BLAKE SCOTT!!! hahaaha its so cute!

JESS -let us know asap

um today i am a new fruit! yeehaw! 14 days til scan!


----------



## snowflakes120

Mmm. I love me some mango Amy.

Jess - They didn't give you a reason why? They said you need to come in for another urine sample? 

Krystina - I'm not testing til at least 9/17. Looks like your next!! Yup, some fresh swimmers for me!

Shelli - I was breech baby. My mom had to have a c-section with me. Can they try to turn her? I know they tried with me but I was stubborn. hehe. 

Emily - Feel better soon huns. Chicken noodle soup for you!

Thanks for the smilies Jamie!!

Bev - Yea for shower!


----------



## Jessica28

Yes, the secretary from the office called and said I needed to go to the clinic tomorrow for another urine sample. Also, I have had a horrible backache today.... I went back to work so I am thinking that it is because I was on my feet all day for the most part? Either wai, I am getting the doppler out soon for some reassurance.


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks guys hope I get better overnight :)

Jess rest assured nothing bad for baby can be found in urine so no need to worry prolly unusable sample or at most uti but nothing to do with baby!!


----------



## krystinab

Amy I saw you pik on FB...aren't you a sexy momma...

Lisa, damn the 17th...that's like right around the corner. What time is your appointment EST? I will pray for you at that exact time!!

AFM, just chillin...


----------



## armymama2012

Well I am 90% certain that my marriage is going to end in separation if not divorce. Today we got into an argument in the car (lots of loud voices and swearing on his part). We havent spoken since (3 hours) except for himt o tell me that he is leaving for a few hours and dinner better be ready when he comes home.


----------



## krystinab

Army I hope you and hubby get it together. I'm sorry yall got into it...


----------



## Sunny skies

Jessica, I'm sure the urine sample has nothing to do with the baby, keep positive and get that Doppler out. Whatever helps to keep your stress down.

Army, sorry about the fight, hope you guys can work it out. Sometimes we need that big fight to help us appreciate each other more. Good luck.

My OPK looks darker today but I don't think it's dark enough. Should it be as dark or darker than the control line? I think my eyes are playing tricks on me.


----------



## krystinab

Sunny skies said:


> Jessica, I'm sure the urine sample has nothing to do with the baby, keep positive and get that Doppler out. Whatever helps to keep your stress down.
> 
> Army, sorry about the fight, hope you guys can work it out. Sometimes we need that big fight to help us appreciate each other more. Good luck.
> 
> My OPK looks darker today but I don't think it's dark enough. Should it be as dark or darker than the control line? I think my eyes are playing tricks on me.

Post a pik!


----------



## Sunny skies

Sorry for the delay with the pic. I can't figure out how to upload the pic from my phone. I'll try to post a pic from my computer tomorrow.


----------



## armymama2012

Well we are working things out. We are both stressed out. We have determined to dedicate more attention to each other. 

Btw, Well I think I may ovulate in the next 3 days. I got a ton of EWCM tonight and cervix is high , soft, and open. We have BD'd the last 3 nights and probably will for the next 2 days.


----------



## jrowenj

Army - glad you two talked things over. TTC is definitely stressful ... Catch that eggy!

Sunny - did you do another OPK??

AFM - I had a HORRIBLE day yesterday. I am in my brother's wedding and the bridal shower planning has been nothing but drama and chaos since day 1. The brides sister is the maid of honor. She has planned the ENTIRE shower without informing any of us of any details. She picked a date without asking if we are available, she picked a restaurant, made centerpieces, bought favors, sent out invitations all without letting us know anything, but then she text messages me and says I owe her 150 dollars!!!!!!!!! How the hell do you plan an entire shower alone and then have the nerve to ask each bridesmaid for 150 dollars?! So, I said OK, I don't want to be a pain in the ass but would you mind letting me know the cost of everything? How much is the restaurant. What are the centerpieces? What are the favors? What are we eating at the restaurant? Does this price include alcholo?

So, she must have gotten mad at me asking these questions because my brother called me yesterday and said that the Maid of Honor CALLED THE BRIDE AND TOLD HER THAT I SAID IT"S TOO MUCH MONEY AND I AM NOT PAYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank God I saved all the text messages she and I sent to each other because my brother and his fiance are mad at me and don't know who to believe! I sent the texts over to my brother and he was shocked that this girl's story and my messages do NOT add up at all!!! So, now my brother and I are in a huge fight over this ugly bitch... This happened ALL DAY yesterday and really wore me out... so upsetting... 

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jaime what a bitch!!! that is so horrible i mean if you want people to pay for something you should involve them not just demand money for something they've had no say in?!?!

we don't do bridal showers here just hen nights and i'm kinda glad we don't they sound VERY stressful.... we just all go out for a brides hen do and get plastered


----------



## BeverleyLN

OMG im on the last ticker box!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

BeverleyLN said:


> Jaime what a bitch!!! that is so horrible i mean if you want people to pay for something you should involve them not just demand money for something they've had no say in?!?!
> 
> we don't do bridal showers here just hen nights and i'm kinda glad we don't they sound VERY stressful.... we just all go out for a brides hen do and get plastered

I swear! I can't believe that she LIED and said I said I wsnt paying!! I just wanna know what in Gods name is costing so much! I added it up at 150 per girl and is 2000 dollars!

We do a hen do here TOO...so, not only do i have to do a shower but also this stupid bachelorette party! I said I am not going. I will be months pregnant... NO THANKS!


----------



## snowflakes120

What a biotch Jaime! I'd be pissed! 

Army - A little heart to heart is sometimes all that is needed.

Sunny - Where's that OPK? We should be in 2ww together! 

May - I see you lurking! Come out and talk!

Krystina - My appt is at 10am EST. I'm just a few states below you! 

Emily - Hope you are feeling better.

AFM, trigger wasn't that bad at all. Needle was very thin. I am still so worried still though. I did an cheapy OPK yesterday (not what I usually use) around 8:30pm and it was just about +. Which means I would normally OV today. I am so scared I am going to OV soon. I am pretty achy on my right side which is where my 22mm follie is. I'm not sure if it's just from the trigger or what. I temped today and had a normal pre-ov temp - I really hope it doesn't raise tomorrow. I'm gonna feel out already if it is up. Please god. Don't let me OV today. I have acupuncture tonight :happydance: I really need it too! Feeling so stressed!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> What a biotch Jaime! I'd be pissed!
> 
> Army - A little heart to heart is sometimes all that is needed.
> 
> Sunny - Where's that OPK? We should be in 2ww together!
> 
> May - I see you lurking! Come out and talk!
> 
> Krystina - My appt is at 10am EST. I'm just a few states below you!
> 
> Emily - Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> AFM, trigger wasn't that bad at all. Needle was very thin. I am still so worried still though. I did an cheapy OPK yesterday (not what I usually use) around 8:30pm and it was just about +. Which means I would normally OV today. I am so scared I am going to OV soon. I am pretty achy on my right side which is where my 22mm follie is. I'm not sure if it's just from the trigger or what. I temped today and had a normal pre-ov temp - I really hope it doesn't raise tomorrow. I'm gonna feel out already if it is up. Please god. Don't let me OV today. I have acupuncture tonight :happydance: I really need it too! Feeling so stressed!

Lisa - when would the ideal time to OV be?? I hope those eggs stay put!


----------



## krystinab

Jamie that is some BS. I would have told her to take one of her party favors and stick it up her ass. (I sill will if you want :)) Its just rude and selfish, you are pregnant and doign renovtions to your home, does money grow on tress?!?! And the fact that you didnt have any input in the entire thing, come on?? Its also stressful for your brother cause its like his fiances family vs his family...but you sent him the messages so hopefully his fiance checks her sister...sorry you had to be stressed over some BS...you should have started that crazy pregnant woman sobbing...LOL

Lisa, its 9:49 you are prob in the office right now with bubbles in your tummy. I want all the details when you get out! I hope everything goes perfect! XOXOXOXOXO

AFM, stupid ass FF changed by O date from CD14 to CD16, I personally think it was CD15 so I changed it to that...LOL Other than that same ole stuff...the TWW sucks! (Though I am pretty confident that I didnt make it happen this cycle)


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Jamie that is some BS. I would have told her to take one of her party favors and stick it up her ass. (I sill will if you want :)) Its just rude and selfish, you are pregnant and doign renovtions to your home, does money grow on tress?!?! And the fact that you didnt have any input in the entire thing, come on?? Its also stressful for your brother cause its like his fiances family vs his family...but you sent him the messages so hopefully his fiance checks her sister...sorry you had to be stressed over some BS...you should have started that crazy pregnant woman sobbing...LOL
> 
> Lisa, its 9:49 you are prob in the office right now with bubbles in your tummy. I want all the details when you get out! I hope everything goes perfect! XOXOXOXOXO
> 
> AFM, stupid ass FF changed by O date from CD14 to CD16, I personally think it was CD15 so I changed it to that...LOL Other than that same ole stuff...the TWW sucks! (Though I am pretty confident that I didnt make it happen this cycle)

I did say to my brother that its very selfish that the sister is running and telling my brother and the bride everything! Why would you want the bride to feel stressed or like people aren't getting along?! Ugh!And why did she lie and say Im not paying?! Bitch, all i wanna know is what the fuck im paying for! I dont care if Im pregnant, I WILL smack a bitch! hahahahahaa!!!

how does your BD schedule look??


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Jamie that is some BS. I would have told her to take one of her party favors and stick it up her ass. (I sill will if you want :)) Its just rude and selfish, you are pregnant and doign renovtions to your home, does money grow on tress?!?! And the fact that you didnt have any input in the entire thing, come on?? Its also stressful for your brother cause its like his fiances family vs his family...but you sent him the messages so hopefully his fiance checks her sister...sorry you had to be stressed over some BS...you should have started that crazy pregnant woman sobbing...LOL
> 
> Lisa, its 9:49 you are prob in the office right now with bubbles in your tummy. I want all the details when you get out! I hope everything goes perfect! XOXOXOXOXO
> 
> AFM, stupid ass FF changed by O date from CD14 to CD16, I personally think it was CD15 so I changed it to that...LOL Other than that same ole stuff...the TWW sucks! (Though I am pretty confident that I didnt make it happen this cycle)
> 
> I did say to my brother that its very selfish that the sister is running and telling my brother and the bride everything! Why would you want the bride to feel stressed or like people aren't getting along?! Ugh!And why did she lie and say Im not paying?! Bitch, all i wanna know is what the fuck im paying for! I dont care if Im pregnant, I WILL smack a bitch! hahahahahaa!!!
> 
> how does your BD schedule look??Click to expand...

Let me find out you're a gansta!! LOL...my BDing looks pretty good if I O'd CD14 or CD16 its GREAT if I O'd CD15....


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Jamie that is some BS. I would have told her to take one of her party favors and stick it up her ass. (I sill will if you want :)) Its just rude and selfish, you are pregnant and doign renovtions to your home, does money grow on tress?!?! And the fact that you didnt have any input in the entire thing, come on?? Its also stressful for your brother cause its like his fiances family vs his family...but you sent him the messages so hopefully his fiance checks her sister...sorry you had to be stressed over some BS...you should have started that crazy pregnant woman sobbing...LOL
> 
> Lisa, its 9:49 you are prob in the office right now with bubbles in your tummy. I want all the details when you get out! I hope everything goes perfect! XOXOXOXOXO
> 
> AFM, stupid ass FF changed by O date from CD14 to CD16, I personally think it was CD15 so I changed it to that...LOL Other than that same ole stuff...the TWW sucks! (Though I am pretty confident that I didnt make it happen this cycle)
> 
> I did say to my brother that its very selfish that the sister is running and telling my brother and the bride everything! Why would you want the bride to feel stressed or like people aren't getting along?! Ugh!And why did she lie and say Im not paying?! Bitch, all i wanna know is what the fuck im paying for! I dont care if Im pregnant, I WILL smack a bitch! hahahahahaa!!!
> 
> how does your BD schedule look??Click to expand...
> 
> Let me find out you're a gansta!! LOL...my BDing looks pretty good if I O'd CD14 or CD16 its GREAT if I O'd CD15....Click to expand...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## snowflakes120

Baby dust Krystina!! FX for you!! It's tomorrow @ 10am. I am just sitting at my stupid desk with aches on my right side!! 

Jaime is from Jersey!! I know she's gangsta!!


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Baby dust Krystina!! FX for you!! It's tomorrow @ 10am. I am just sitting at my stupid desk with aches on my right side!!
> 
> Jaime is from Jersey!! I know she's gangsta!!

Thursday, damn all morning I've been thinking it was Thursday...I am lost in the sauce


----------



## jrowenj

:evil:


----------



## threemakefive

lol Jaime ya just kick her ass solve that problem real quick hahaha

Krystina woohoo!! Looks good for you!!

Lisa, one more day!! :) Can't wait to hear how it goes...how was the trigger?

Me...still sick of course...between coughin all night and being a fatty with this belly I didnt sleep a wink lol And to make things worse, I can't taste a darn thing!!!! My cereal last night for dinner(I wasn't up for anything else lol) tasted like hairspray?!?!? I had to make OH try it just to be sure it wasnt actually bad hahah


----------



## krystinab

threemakefive said:


> lol Jaime ya just kick her ass solve that problem real quick hahaha
> 
> Krystina woohoo!! Looks good for you!!
> 
> Lisa, one more day!! :) Can't wait to hear how it goes...how was the trigger?
> 
> Me...still sick of course...between coughin all night and being a fatty with this belly I didnt sleep a wink lol And to make things worse, I can't taste a darn thing!!!! My cereal last night for dinner(I wasn't up for anything else lol) tasted like hairspray?!?!? I had to make OH try it just to be sure it wasnt actually bad hahah

Awww that sucks! You need some good ole chicken noodle soup! I hope you feel better hun!


----------



## armymama2012

Btw, DH told me last night that he WANTS another baby, he just doesnt think he is ready but knows he will love the baby if it happens.


----------



## mammaspath

BeverleyLN said:


> Jaime what a bitch!!! that is so horrible i mean if you want people to pay for something you should involve them not just demand money for something they've had no say in?!?!
> 
> we don't do bridal showers here just hen nights and i'm kinda glad we don't they sound VERY stressful.... we just all go out for a brides hen do and get plastered

i vote for bev's idea..........lets just go and get plastered.....

Jaime - apparently everyone has become delusional......i would tell them all you need a minute to gather all their bullshit to put in in the fuck it file in your I don't give a shit drawer........ask me for 150 dollars for your plan.....obviously she needs a wake up call. :growlmad:


----------



## mammaspath

got my quad screen test back yesterday......baby is perfect! no downs or spina bifida or trisonomy 18 or 13.......wahoo!!!!

and this baby is just a movin away this morning!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Amy - i need to get one of those files and drawers because the other one I have is full! hahahahahahahaha!!! What is WRONG with people?!

Glad your little princess is perfecto! (yes, its a girl)...


----------



## mammaspath

i really hope so..........i went shopping!!! lmao!


----------



## shellideaks

BeverleyLN said:


> Ladies what it is with these breech babies!!! and shelli the head under the ribs OOOUUUCCHHH!!!

Yeah it's not pleasant at all, gonna talk to my consultant about it next week cos I'm in agony with her being there. By the end of the day my ribs are killing :(



snowflakes120 said:


> Shelli - I was breech baby. My mom had to have a c-section with me. Can they try to turn her? I know they tried with me but I was stubborn. hehe.

I hope so! I've read up a bit on External Cephalic Version which is where they can try and do it in the hospital under monitoring but it's not been mentioned to me yet. They're hoping she'll turn on her own seeing as I've got a few weeks left.


----------



## mammaspath

my daughter was like that until 29 weeks..........it freaking hurts!


----------



## jrowenj

oooo shelli, i hope she turns soon and puts you out of pain!


----------



## shellideaks

It's not fun, never had this problem with Max lol. Was in tears last night cos I was in that much pain, really frustrating when it's out of your control :/


----------



## Jessica28

Amy - So happy our baby is perfect! I am guessing girl too but are you staying team yellow or are you finding out??


----------



## mammaspath

im finding out on sept 18th.

what is up with your pee lady?


----------



## Sunny skies

Sorry I'm only sending this now. I had a crazy day at work and don't know how to upload the pic from my phone. It's darker today but not sure if its dark enough. Maybe tomorrow will be the day, what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







OPK cd 13.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sunny skies

Jaime, so sorry about all the wedding shower drama, she sounds like a real bitch. I agree with the ladies, somebody needs to knock her out. It's crazy, she didn't include the bridal party and is causing drama with your brother and sister in law. 

Lisa, happy that we'll be in the TWW again together. Good luck tomorrow morning.

Krystina, don't stress with your beding schedule, those spermies can last a while...FXd., I'll be joing you soon in the TWW.

Hope you feel better soon Emily.

Shelli, hope baby turns on its own, that sounds painful, good luck.

Amy, I predict boy for you. Congrats on the baby being healthy.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi all, I have missed you guys. My emotions have been all over the place since I lost my furbaby so I have not been in a good place to talk. Things are getting better but still tough, and I have been super stressed about work and TTC. I am in the process of looking for a new job. I have been working at my job for 2 years now and I haven't received a raise yet. I was going to ask the boss for one two weeks ago but we got into a blow out the same day because he's a stingy, unappreciative man. The girls I know in my field gets bonuses, holiday pay, maternity leave, etc. My job, I get nothing. So it's time for me to move on but it's not that easy in this job market. Also TTC has been stressful. There are preggo women everywhere I go. I wonder if this is ever going to happen for me. Sorry for being such a Debbie Downer.

I have been lurking though and I am glad the preggo ladies are all doing well. I am at a very uneventful CD 12. Probably another week till O. I haven't even started OPKs or BD yet. I have my first acupuncture appointment set up this Friday. The doctor/acupuncturist has been great so far, answering all my questions and telling me what supplements to take over the phone to enhance TTC. We'll see how that goes.

Lisa - I am thinking of you and I hope everything goes well tomorrow. I am keeping everything crossed that this is your month!


----------



## krystinab

May I'm sorry you boss is the worst. What do you do? Have you submitted you resume to another companies? What cycle day do you usually get a + opk? Some sexual healing may do you body good! 

Lisa, 13 more hours til your appointment.Whoop whoop!!


----------



## Sunny skies

May, your work situation sounds miserable, you deserve better but I understand that sometimes you have to put up with things for the moment. Hope your able to get your resume out there and you find a better job with a boss that appreciates you. 

I agree, sexual healing may just be what you need right now.. Lol.


----------



## jrowenj

May - lots of hugs to you... sorry you're feeling down, but very understandable


----------



## jrowenj

Sunny skies said:


> Sorry I'm only sending this now. I had a crazy day at work and don't know how to upload the pic from my phone. It's darker today but not sure if its dark enough. Maybe tomorrow will be the day, what do you think?

hmmm.... hard to say... i dont think its quite dark enough, but if you are catching the end of the surge you may have missed the darkest point. Keep testing!


----------



## BeverleyLN

May sending :hugs:

Sunny not quite positive but very, very close!!!

Amy congrats on the all clear!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks, guys! I work as a dental hygienist. Right after the blow out with my boss, I went online and submitted my resume to a bunch of places. I actually have an interview tomorrow at one of the places so I had to cancel my acupuncture. My job has gotten so stressful that I dread going to work in the morning... And I used to love my job. I am still thinking about asking the cheap boss for a raise in a week or two. But I already know what he's going to say... That the economy is bad and there's no room for a raise. Meanwhile, I, alone, make him $15000 a month. I think I deserve that raise.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny skies said:


> May, your work situation sounds miserable, you deserve better but I understand that sometimes you have to put up with things for the moment. Hope your able to get your resume out there and you find a better job with a boss that appreciates you.
> 
> I agree, sexual healing may just be what you need right now.. Lol.


I usually O around CD 20 so I still have about a week to go. It's really not fair that some girls BD once and get pregnant. I have a friend who just had a baby and she told me the first time she used an OPK she got pregnant! [email protected]&?%#!


----------



## krystinab

May I dont think you meant 15,000 if so I will come work for you  I think you should ask for a raise at worst he will say no!! Just make sure when you are interviewing you negotiate the hell out of you salary. You dont want to be in a position where you left your old job and still are not making the money you deserve. I feel like the higentist do all the damn work! As for the people getting pregnant the first time, I really feel like its the luck of the draw...like you, Im just not that lucky :( But hey I think puttign all theis time ot TTC helps us be better moms, I know I personally cant wait to have to get up in the middle of the night to nurse. I just cant wait :)

Amy I am estiatic that everythings ok with your lil bundle of joy!! We are aboout to have a baby boom on this thread!

Lisa you are probably at the DR office right now!! (Got the right day this time) Good luck sista!!

AMF, well nothing...either 5 or 6 DPO...boooooo....four more days til my RE appointment, scared but excited at the same time :wacko:


----------



## Sunny skies

My sister was one of those lucky ones who stopped using the pill and first month got pregnant. Too bad it doesn't run in the family.

Hoping my OPK will be darker this evening, this morning still looks the same. Hope I don't miss the surge. I think I'll try beding every day for the next few days just in case.


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, I am done with IUI #1. Things went well. However, our timing was so absolutely horrible. My bbt temp today rose a half a degree. So that means I OV'd yesterday. I bet it was when I was feeling all those pains around 10am. If that's the case then the egg would have been already dead by the time we did the IUI today. 

Alls I can hope for is that some of hubby's swimmers made it up to wait for the egg during our Tuesday night BD. Or that I possibly OV"d later than I think yesterday and the egg was still alive. Either way I feel for sure out already. What a waste of money.

Good news is that hubby's numbers were freaking awesome. They want > 5 million. Hubby gave up 35 million post wash with 97% motility. He's got some superman swimmers. 

I feel like giving up though. I don't know how much longer I take this and be strong. I am so sick of things not going right for us.


----------



## krystinab

Oh Lisa, dont be down on yourself. Hopefully it worked and you will see a sharp temp increase tomorrow signaling O today. Did you tell the DR you saw a temp increase today? With those spermys I am sure you are going to catch that egg!! Can you BD tonight too? How long does the procedure take?


----------



## jrowenj

May - I was a dental assistant for a few years, so I totally understand what you mean! Why are most dentists so disgruntled anyway?!?!?! I believe that you definitely bring in that much money for him! I started going to school to be a hygienist and then took a break last year... not sure if i am going back or what!

Lisa - don't give up... You want this so badly... I say that you give yourself a time limit and a limit of what extremes you would go to in order to have a baby though.... If it's killing your spirit and wearing you down than maybe you should set some goals and limits... I know you want a baby that badly, but if it starts being unhealthy as far as stress and anxiety than maybe you should focus on yourself... i don't know.. its soooo much easier for me to say it then do it of course... You JUST started the IUI so give it a whirl for a couple cycles before losing hope. lots of hugs, hun...


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - I talked to the nurse about it. Surprisingly, the RE doesn't do the IUI. She said some mumble jumble. They told us to BD again tonight just for insurance and bc I for some reason actually have fertile CM. The whole procedure took about 15 minutes. Then they have you lay there for another 15 min.

Jaime - Thanks hun. Basically my timeline is to hopefully get PG by the end of the year but that is creeping to an end quickly. My sister is getting married in TX next Sept and I don't want to miss it or have to stop TTC & treatments. 

More bad news for me today. I will be OVing next month when we have to be in NY for my cousins wedding. There is no way I get IUI here in NC. We already spent $600 for plane tickets too. Plus, my sister is in from Africa because her medical issues haven't resolved so the Peace Corps sent her back short term til they get better so I wanted to see her. Ugh. Maybe I can finagle my cycle with the Progesterone to make it work. Or see if someone in NY can do the IUI for me.


----------



## amytrisha

Lisa don't give up, things may be crappy at the mo but hopefully it'll all work itself out! Glad that the IUI went well though & fx'd that them lil swimmers got there on time or that you OV'd later than you think! Try to keep tha stress off your shoulders! As for your sisters wedding try to have fun, join the mile high club ;) hope you find somewhere in NY that can do IUI for you. 

AFM - I'm poooorly! Sat in Pizza Hut with no appetite, going extremely hot, feeling sick & I'm so tiredd! Took me over an hour to eat 1 slice of pizza, good job they put it in a box for you and let you take it home lol :(

Hope your all doing well x


----------



## Kdk24

Ladies Ladies, 

Miss a few days, miss a lot!

Krystin... I am sending so much :dust: your way. Your bding looks great! Did I see you have an average 28d cycle? My is usually 28-31 so I try to bd between cd13-17 just in case. The month I got pregnant we only bd'd on cd14. You're right on schedule!!! YAY!!

Lisa... I'm a little late, but I so sorry to hear about your pup! We have a dog and I can't even imagine what you must be going through! My heart goes out to you! On the other hand... Yay swimmers. You're so lucky your man would go through all that! My OH hates going to the doctors, he'd have to be on his death bed before considering a trip to any type of doctors. Just think positive about everything. I'm over here pulling for you!!!

AFM... I started getting some O symptoms over the weekend, which I started noticing after my mc. Then on Monday started seeing some ewcm. YAY! We bd'd Monday cd13 and Wednesday cd15. I really hope this works.


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, I would check and see if you can get your IUI in NY. The should be able to facilitate something for you. Hopefully you wont need it! I know that they can probably change your clomid (or what ever O inducing medicine) your on to make you O earlier or later in the month.

KD, Lets go girlie!! Get that egg!! :thumbup:


Amytrisha, where are you in your cycle? Not being able to eat may be a good thing.


----------



## amytrisha

Krystina I'm at CD13 x


----------



## krystinab

amytrisha said:


> Krystina I'm at CD13 x

when do you usually O?


----------



## amytrisha

krystinab said:


> amytrisha said:
> 
> 
> Krystina I'm at CD13 x
> 
> when do you usually O?Click to expand...

I'm not sure because I've only just started monitoring but I'm sure I O'd on CD9/10. I doubt it's anything to be excited over lol must just be a bug or something :( x


----------



## krystinab

Where is everybody?


----------



## jrowenj

:wave:


----------



## mammaspath

HI!

so my right side by my belly button area and accross is super crampy.......like maybe stretchy........idk it hurts


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> HI!
> 
> so my right side by my belly button area and accross is super crampy.......like maybe stretchy........idk it hurts

ouch. i think chocolate helps cure that


----------



## mammaspath

ill try it :)


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, sorry your so stressed about the IUI. Try and stay positive, I'm sure it will pay off. I know it's discouraging sometimes and there isn't really anything anybody can say to change how you feel but hang in there. Sounds like between the BEding and the IUI procedure you have a high chance you caught the egg. 

Kd, looks like many of us are just about to O or just O. Lets hope the TWW goes by quickly for us.

Amy, hope the chocolate helps with the cramps.

Krystina, Any symptoms?, looks like your our next tester right?


----------



## threemakefive

You all are hanging out too much...ur cycles are syncing up lol these tee waits are taking longer now that u all do them together lol


----------



## krystinab

Lol I was thinking the same thing three! I'm not testing until next weekend, BORING

Amy sorry your lil belly is streching! Hope the choc works!

Sunny I don't really symptom spot it's just stressing me out! Just trying to chill and not go flipping crazy


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, I always say I won't symptom spot but then I start going crazy and think everything's a symptom. Nice to hear your staying relaxed this cycle. Can't wait to see your BFP.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

krystinab said:


> May I dont think you meant 15,000 if so I will come work for you  I think you should ask for a raise at worst he will say no!! Just make sure when you are interviewing you negotiate the hell out of you salary. You dont want to be in a position where you left your old job and still are not making the money you deserve. I feel like the higentist do all the damn work! As for the people getting pregnant the first time, I really feel like its the luck of the draw...like you, Im just not that lucky :( But hey I think puttign all theis time ot TTC helps us be better moms, I know I personally cant wait to have to get up in the middle of the night to nurse. I just cant wait :)
> 
> Amy I am estiatic that everythings ok with your lil bundle of joy!! We are aboout to have a baby boom on this thread!
> 
> Lisa you are probably at the DR office right now!! (Got the right day this time) Good luck sista!!
> 
> AMF, well nothing...either 5 or 6 DPO...boooooo....four more days til my RE appointment, scared but excited at the same time :wacko:

I, seriously, make my boss $15000 on average a month! The doctor I am having the interview with tomorrow already tried to lower my asking salary. What's wrong with these people?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> May - I was a dental assistant for a few years, so I totally understand what you mean! Why are most dentists so disgruntled anyway?!?!?! I believe that you definitely bring in that much money for him! I started going to school to be a hygienist and then took a break last year... not sure if i am going back or what!

Jaime - I agree that most dentists are disgruntled. With my boss, he is getting ready to retire in a few years so I am assuming that contributed to his stinginess. I bet he wants to make as much money as possible before he retires or sells his business. On the other hand, he should be more appreciative of people who are helping him make money. He can totally afford to give me a few dollar raise with all the money I make him.

I believed you said you are an accountant? Do you like what you do? Being a dental hygienist is great but it's also a tough job. We sit all day and my back and shoulders are always sore. Its a very physical job. And you deal with so many people that you really have to be tolerant and patient. But if I can do it, anyone can. Lol.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - this is your month!!! Your husband's gazilion swimmers will make it to catch that egg. No worries!!!! You won't need IUI next month because you will be preggo by then!!!! Think posiitve!

AFM - I am only at CD 13 and don't usually O until CD 20.... Why do I have such bad cramps on my left side all day long? I hope it's not my appendix, a cyst or an infection of some sort. Urggggg!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

May - I am an accountant but its sooo damn boring. When I worked as a dentAl assistant, I really fell in love with the field. I even loved the 12 hour days I would have at times! I loved nbeing with different patients eevry hour it really made the day go by and I'm a people person so I loved neing with so many diff ppl throughout the day. I agree its physically demanding! I give you props for the work you do! The back aches were def a downfall to the job. 

As for ur cramps is it possible ur gonna ov early?!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Going into Triage for a check had a small gush of fluid they aren't too worried they think it's discharge but it was quite watery and i'm very worried....................... let the stress begin!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - you certainly deal with lots of people as a hygienist but it's also boring because you are doing the same thing over and over again. I didn't think the job would be stressful but it is because the unexpected happens all the time... Patients come in late, you running behind on your schedule, uncooperative kids, adults that are scared of the dentist and give you a hard time, etc. I really like what I do but finding the right office to work in is hard. I guess that goes with every job. Have you thought about continuing with hygiene school? How much more do you have to finishing up? 

Bev - I am sure everything is ok especially since the doctors aren't concerned. Please don't worry... You'll see your healthy baby soon!


----------



## armymama2012

Is slippery CM technically watery CM? I am crampy this morning on my left side, low temp., HSO cervix, and clear slippery (just slightly stretchy) CM. We did BD at 2 a.m. so could this just be remnants of his spermies instead of CM? Help! I am only on cd 10 right now and I usually dont ovulate officially til cd 20 or later.


----------



## krystinab

HHHAAAAPPYYYY FRIDAY!!

Army, I think that still may be fluid from sex last night. Have you started using OPKs this cycle?

Bev, I am sure everything is fine but like you I would be so stressed. Are you on bed rest? 

Lisa, whats up lady? Did you BD last night???

May, have you talked to your boss yet? He sounds like a docuhe, but most of them are! I cant believe the other Dentist tried to low ball you too, *******. You need to just go to school and become a dentist :) I am sure you can do it! Your body may be preparing for O, you better startyour OPKs now! 

AFM, FF just moved my damn O date to CD16 I am so flipping pissed. Its all good though I am preparing myself for the RE on Monday. So I am so pissed at my sister. I told her about the baby psychic thing in privacy and she goes and tells Sean. So last night we were in the bed and he asked, did you go to a psychic? I was like no but I emailed one off my board, I didnt think you'd be intrested so I didnt share, but I wasnt trying to hide anything...but I was so embarrassed...that was private and the sumb psychics was WRONG. I want to go slap my sister. I think instead she will be lumped with everyone eles who doesnt find out I am pregnant til my second trimester! I am pissed.com


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks for all the great support yesterday ladies! I really appreciate it alot!!

Krystina - I'd be so mad too. I swear you can't trust anyone these days. Hooray for RE!! I am so excited for you!! I can't wait to hear what you plan is going to be. ;)

Army - I would think it's just left overs. There is some test where you can put it in water. I can't remember how it goes but one of them sinks - either the CM or Sperm. I'm sure Dr. Google has tons of info on it!

May - I believe your appendix is on your right. My sister recently had hers out. Hope the job search goes well for you. You need to be happy at your job. And look whos talking the girl that needs pep talks to go into work because I can't stand my co-workers. FX for the interview today. Let us know how it goes. FX! Oh yea. Do an OPK! 

We BD'd again last night before bed. One last ditch attempt. I did end up temping again today but it went down just a tiny bit so I for sure think/know things weren't timed right. Oh well. Too late now. Live and learn. I didn't even bother to enter it into FF - I put the BBT away and will not be touching it. It brings me too much stress. I did find an RE in NY where my family lives, it says they have "out of town management" so I will be calling them today and see if they are willing to do the IUI while I am visiting. It's worth a shot at least.


----------



## jrowenj

off to Virginia for the weekend! I will be back Sunday and catch up and update. HOpe you ladies have a good weekend! xoxoxo


----------



## threemakefive

Krystina, I totally understand where you are coming from on your sister...let me start with my sister told my BOSS I was pregnant, BEFORE I WAS! and I lost my summer position of filing in for people (i work for a school, so I fill in as needed in the summer) but they assumed I was pregnant and not returning for the summer...then she told my dad who told a bunch of people and I was PISSED I still havnet spoke to her or my father(since May), firstly if I was at the time(which she asked and I told her no bc I wasnt) I dont know why she would tell anyone knowing of my loss and second I didnt even know I pregnant then so that was worse...I was IRRATE! Then, I tell a friend I am pregnant (as only 15 people still know to this day, we didnt want to tell too early, then we just wanted to find a perfect way to tell) and that friend told my cousins wife then lied and said she didnt tell, havent spoke to her in a month now bc of that. GRRR people are annoying..but we have decided to tell in a month-ish with a halloween costume, a shirt with skeleton ribs and a skeleton baby :) 

Lisa maybe you are meant to concieve in NY :) I hope its this month for you but if not, NY baby conception will be neat to remember :)


----------



## jrowenj

Army - I'm thinking same as others. Its prob leftovers!

Krystina - damn FF! Excited about ur RE appt. U should slap ur sister! 

Bev- hope all is well! Maybe princess will come sooner than later!

Lisa- omg I bet emily is right and ur meant to make ur baby in ny! Isn't that where ur from?! Hehehe


----------



## amytrisha

Army - Sounds like it is remnants of the night before but do an OPK just in case!

Krystina - :O that's not very sisterly of your sister, have you spoken to her & asked her why she told him? Definitely wasn't her place to go and tell him. Family members sometimes really just don't think, I've got family members that are now on my 'do not tell ANYTHING to' list because they're blabber mouths -.-

Hope everything is all good with you girls & with the SMEP babies :)

AFM - still poorly, feeling sick & very tired.. Had a walk into town today and it ruined me, got straight into bed when I got home :( thinking it is a tummy bug.. Typical!


----------



## armymama2012

amytrisha said:


> Army - Sounds like it is remnants of the night before but do an OPK just in case!
> 
> Krystina - :O that's not very sisterly of your sister, have you spoken to her & asked her why she told him? Definitely wasn't her place to go and tell him. Family members sometimes really just don't think, I've got family members that are now on my 'do not tell ANYTHING to' list because they're blabber mouths -.-
> 
> Hope everything is all good with you girls & with the SMEP babies :)
> 
> AFM - still poorly, feeling sick & very tired.. Had a walk into town today and it ruined me, got straight into bed when I got home :( thinking it is a tummy bug.. Typical!

I took an OPK and it was positive! What are you thinking now?


----------



## krystinab

armymama2012 said:


> amytrisha said:
> 
> 
> Army - Sounds like it is remnants of the night before but do an OPK just in case!
> 
> Krystina - :O that's not very sisterly of your sister, have you spoken to her & asked her why she told him? Definitely wasn't her place to go and tell him. Family members sometimes really just don't think, I've got family members that are now on my 'do not tell ANYTHING to' list because they're blabber mouths -.-
> 
> Hope everything is all good with you girls & with the SMEP babies :)
> 
> AFM - still poorly, feeling sick & very tired.. Had a walk into town today and it ruined me, got straight into bed when I got home :( thinking it is a tummy bug.. Typical!
> 
> I took an OPK and it was positive! What are you thinking now?Click to expand...

I think you better get to BDing :) Fingers super crossed


----------



## snowflakes120

Get your man in bed Army - don't be chatting with us!!


----------



## armymama2012

snowflakes120 said:


> Get your man in bed Army - don't be chatting with us!!

He's at work but I will be sending him sexy pics shortly so he'll be ready to be jumped when he gets home before we do errands.


----------



## amytrisha

Haha definitely get him ready for a good night! Enjoy!


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> HHHAAAAPPYYYY FRIDAY!!
> 
> Army, I think that still may be fluid from sex last night. Have you started using OPKs this cycle?
> 
> Bev, I am sure everything is fine but like you I would be so stressed. Are you on bed rest?
> 
> Lisa, whats up lady? Did you BD last night???
> 
> May, have you talked to your boss yet? He sounds like a docuhe, but most of them are! I cant believe the other Dentist tried to low ball you too, *******. You need to just go to school and become a dentist :) I am sure you can do it! Your body may be preparing for O, you better startyour OPKs now!
> 
> AFM, FF just moved my damn O date to CD16 I am so flipping pissed. Its all good though I am preparing myself for the RE on Monday. So I am so pissed at my sister. I told her about the baby psychic thing in privacy and she goes and tells Sean. So last night we were in the bed and he asked, did you go to a psychic? I was like no but I emailed one off my board, I didnt think you'd be intrested so I didnt share, but I wasnt trying to hide anything...but I was so embarrassed...that was private and the sumb psychics was WRONG. I want to go slap my sister. I think instead she will be lumped with everyone eles who doesnt find out I am pregnant til my second trimester! I am pissed.com

Krystina, sometimes family are worse than friends, they can be so insensitive. People have not right to be sharing people's personal issues or blabbing about things shared in confidence. Sorry your going through this. 

Army, good thing you took an OPK early. Happy Beding.

Lisa, glad your more positive today and looking at your options in New York just in case. I hope you won't need to FXd this is the month.

AFM, I'm frustrated with the OPK, line isn't getting any darker, I was pretty positive I was going to ovulate yesterday based on my cramps and Cm. do you think I missed the surge? I've been testing in the morning and in the evening after work. Can it stay the same for a few days? I thought it would keep getting darker? This sucks!


----------



## Jessica28

My opks didn't really get darker.. I had myself convinced that I didn't O and then got my BFP!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Quick update ladies turned out the gush was my waters I've been admitted and they're looking to do the c section on sunday!!! Just had a steriod injection too hopefully gonna get 3 more in before princess arrives.... I'm so nervous


----------



## threemakefive

Woohoo bev...yay!! Our first smep baby :)


----------



## krystinab

Ahhhhhh I'm do excited Bev! Your baby girl is on her way home! What are the steroid shots for? Excuse my ignorance.

So I decided not to check my sister over the phone. I will see her Sunday after church, I feel like a face to face convo is much better. And I'm much likely not to slap or cuss her out after I get out of church!


----------



## threemakefive

krystinab said:


> Ahhhhhh I'm do excited Bev! Your baby girl is on her way home! What are the steroid shots for? Excuse my ignorance.
> 
> So I decided not to check my sister over the phone. I will see her Sunday after church, I feel like a face to face convo is much better. And I'm much likely not to slap or cuss her out after I get out of church!

hahah Krystina I Freakin love your thinking!!!! But hey ya know God might tell you to slap her in church


----------



## Sunny skies

Jessica28 said:


> My opks didn't really get darker.. I had myself convinced that I didn't O and then got my BFP!

Thanks, I hope I just missed the surge. I think they were darker yesterday. I'm just going to keep Beding and testing.

Bev, so happy for you. Can't wait to see our first Smep baby. Hope everything goes smoothly, congrats.


----------



## BeverleyLN

So nervous I can't sleep!!! Because she's still just 36 weeks she's considered preterm so the steriods are to help her lungs develop a little more over the next 24 hours or so


----------



## armymama2012

BeverleyLN said:


> Quick update ladies turned out the gush was my waters I've been admitted and they're looking to do the c section on sunday!!! Just had a steriod injection too hopefully gonna get 3 more in before princess arrives.... I'm so nervous

Just keep calm. I had a C-Section over 2 years ago for our son. We were nervous (more DH than me). Just relax and try not to think about the surgery or needles (yes, I know it is easier said than done). Just try to think about how good you'll feel and how happy you will be the first time you get to hold your beautiful baby.


----------



## jrowenj

Bev, I'm so excited I could cry!!!! Don't be nervous! I can NOT WAIT to see pics of the princess!!!!!! I hope you can post some asapppppp


----------



## BeverleyLN

I will jaime as soon as I get home! Probably towards the end of the week but I'll keep you all updated x x x


----------



## mammaspath

omygoodness............i can't wait to see our first smep baby........wahoo!!!


----------



## Kdk24

Bev... Yay baby!!!!! My co-worker is 34 wkd and has had a hard pregnancy! She went into preterm labor at 29wks but hey were able to stop the contractions early enough. She's waiting till 36wks and then doing everything possible to get that baby out! She already knows she's having a c-section because of her size. 
I'll be thinking of you! Best of luck and stay positive!

Krystin... You are hilarious! Get a little Jesus in you and then talk to her... You'll be able to put your best foot forward! Keep us posted! 

AFM... Getting thick creamy cm, like thick white lotion, and totally exhausted! It's way too early for symptoms so I think I'm coming down with a bug. Boo!


----------



## Jessica28

Bev - That is exciting news!! JUst one more sleep and your little bundle of joy will be here! Like all the other ladies, I cannot wait to see pictures of her!! I am sure everything will be fine and she will be just perfect!


----------



## armymama2012

Well so far I got a .4 temp rise this morning so hopefully it keeps going up so that FF will confirm O! I so hope I O'd early.


----------



## amytrisha

Bev - Ahhh she'll be here soon! That's so exciting, hope everythings goes well! Can't wait to see a piccy of her!

Krystina - Maybe it is safer to do it after church might make you hold back a tiny bit haha ;)

Army - I really think this month may be a good month for you!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well DH has decided to postpone my move to my mom's house by a month which means that if we don't get pregnant this month we will have two more cycles (because I'l see him near my O week in December) before he deploys! FX hard!


----------



## amytrisha

Aww :( got my fingers firmly x'd for you then!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

4.50 am just had my BP and temp taken for the last time.... Omg I can't believe this is happening!! Just a few more hours


----------



## amytrisha

BeverleyLN said:


> 4.50 am just had my BP and temp taken for the last time.... Omg I can't believe this is happening!! Just a few more hours

Eeee! Thats so exciting :yipee: you'll be holding your lil one in your arms in no time :cloud9:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Bev - I am so excited for you! Hope all goes well and as planned. Can't wait to see your baby!


----------



## jrowenj

Can't believe 1st smep baby is coming soon!!! You're gonna do great, bev!


----------



## armymama2012

Well no confirmed O because my temp dropped this morning majorly. Oh well, another week of waiting before I'll start using OPKs again.


----------



## krystinab

Omg Bev so exciting! Can't wait to see the piks! My prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Princess Sofia Loren has arrived!!! She's perfect 6 pounds 3 ounces and tons of black hair!!! I am completely besotted!!!
C section not as bad as I thought it was going to be do feel quite crappy now though but she's worth it!! 
Will upload pics once we are home probably in 4 to 6 days x x x


----------



## Jessica28

Congrats Bev!! I know she's just beautiful!! Can't wait to see that head full of hair!! Love the name too!!


----------



## jrowenj

Welcome Sofia!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhh I bet you're gorgeous like your mommy!!!!! Can't wait to see her, bev! I hope you recover quickly! Xoxox


----------



## snowflakes120

Awesome news Bev. Congrats Mommy! Awe lots of hair!

Krystina - Thinking of you today as you talk to your sister. Are you pumped for tomorrow? What time is your Appt? Update asap after! I so excited and dying to know what they recommend for you!

Army - Maybe your gearing up to OV. I'd get your man to bed. Lots of girls get a temp dip before OV - it's the extra estrogen that brings your temp down.

May - Is your mom doing the Dong Quai for you this cycle? How did the interview go?

KDK - SX's sound great!

Sunny - How are the OPK's looking?

Amy - How are you feeling? Better I hope.

Jess - Did you go for your pee sample again? Did you find out why they want it?

AFM, I survived a baby shower for one of my co-workers yesterday. I did much better than I thought I would. Still there were some hard times, I must admit. But all in all. I didn't cry after which I for sure thought I would. She got some nice things. 

I called the RE in NY. I talked to the girl who manages out of town patients, she said they can do the IUI but it will require an Appt with the RE before. So I will need to go in for an appt to go over my background, and then do the IUI that same day. I will need to get something from my RE here in NC saying that it is OK for them to do the IUI. She is sending me some info to fill out in the mail. Good news is that they are cheaper than here. I pay $550 just for the IUI and they are only $400!! Good deal!

No Sx's here on 4dpo.


----------



## threemakefive

Our first smep baby has a perfect name!!! Yay Sofia :) lots of good nicknames for that name too!! My friend calls hers fee for short :) 

Yay Lisa great news!!! We shall call baby NY when u concieve from there :) unless u get a suprise bfp :)


----------



## Jessica28

Hey - I did get my pee sample done again. The nurse told me that the last sample might have been contaminated or I could have a trace of infection and they want to make sure. Will get those results on the 19th.


----------



## amytrisha

Bev- Aahhh, Sofia Loren is a gorgeous name! How cutee, a full head of hair! I bet she's gorgeous :cloud9:

Lisa- That's brill news, glad you can get things done in NY and for cheaper! That's a bonus!

Jessica- Hope your tests come back ok

AFM - I'm fine except for the fact that I've been cramping and having creamy CM, what the heck? I'm sure I ov'd CD10.. I'm CD16 at the mo, I think I'm gonna have to go and get a box of OPKs tomorrow. So confusing, sure I just get these symptoms all the way through my cycle on and off lol! Silly body :(. OH's cousin is coming down AGAIN tonight so made sure I got a bit of attention before he arrived! (He's constantly round our house, I'm fed up of the sight of him).. I'm way too polite for my own good lol.

Hope you ladies are ok x


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Bev - Congratulations! Can't wait the princess!! Wow, we have come a long way. I still can't believe we have our first SMEP baby!!!

Lisa - Mom was too busy so I didn't have any Dong Quai soup this cycle. Come to think of it, I haven't had it in two cycles now. Last month it was too hot for soup! Now that it's getting cooler I might press mom to make it again. My interview went fantastic! I am going to have a paid working interview in a week or two. I am a little nervous about the working interview only because his office is completely different than mine. The boss is so nice and you can really tell he appreciates his staff. He mentioned about giving me paid vacation and holiday days even though I'll only be working part time. He even pays through lunch!

AFM - tons of brown discharge but OPKs are still negative. I should O in another 4 days. We haven't started BD yet but really should start tonight just to get the old swimmers out.


----------



## alleysm

Bambam what's the deal with brown discharge? The last few cycles i have had it too. I cant find anything on google. Mine is more of cm tinged brown.. any insight would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Sunny skies

Congratulations bev, love the name of your little princess and can't wait to see pics. Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Armytrisha, our bodies really can mess with our head, hope the ZoPK gives you the answers you want.

Lisa, I'm so glad you can get your IUI in NY, and that it's cheaper. I really hope you don't need it though.

Jess, good news with the urine sample, hope new tests show everything's ok.

Army, hope the temp dip is as Lisa said and you did Ov as you thought.

May, i sounds like this may be a better job for you, good luck.

Well my OPK's never got darker in fact they got lighter today. The darkest day was CD 13 and 14 Either I missed the surge, didn't Ov or Ovulating late. Maybe I need to use the OPK's with smiley faces. I tested 2 times a day and tried to hold my pee.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I forget to ask how you are feeling after the IUI. Any SX? Do you feel preggo??? I hope you are!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Alley - the brown discharge before O is usually your body getting rid of old blood. Not a cause for concern. In fact, I read that it is a sign of high fertility, so go BD!!! 

Sunny - Thanks! I hope I get the job and will adapt to their way of doing things. I will still be working at my current job since the job I interviewed for is only a 1-2 day per week thing. I think this is just what I need to see what's out there. I am under paid and under appreciated at my job and got too comfortable.


----------



## snowflakes120

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Lisa - I forget to ask how you are feeling after the IUI. Any SX? Do you feel preggo??? I hope you are!!

Nope, not at all. Feel 100% normal. Awe such is life. :nope:

Thinking of you Krystina today! :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina camt wait to hear how your appt went!

Sunny- do u usually get dark opks? Maybe you ov'd but never got a super dark one

Lisa great news about dr in ny!!


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, I am happy you found a DR in NY. Hopefully you wont need it, but its good to cover you bases!

May- I am late as usual! Are you working two jobs now?

Sunny, I think the clear blues easy OPKs are the best! They are expensive but there is no confusin results. I hope you caught that eggy! 

Amytrisha, Intrestingly I get creamy CM after O every cycle...not sure what thats about either?!?!?

Jess, they must not be too worried about an infection if its going to take over a week to get the results. Hopefully everything is fine!

AFM, my tum is in bubbles thinking about this appointment. Its at 1, I will def tell yall what happens as soon as I get back to my desk...wish me luck!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Awwww Bev! Congrats! I can't believe we already have our first SMEP baby! Can't wait to see pictures!!!!

Good luck today Krystina!


----------



## Sunny skies

jrowenj said:


> Krystina camt wait to hear how your appt went!
> 
> Sunny- do u usually get dark opks? Maybe you ov'd but never got a super dark one
> 
> Lisa great news about dr in ny!!


It's my first time using OPK so maybe I just need more practice. Hopefully your right and I did Ov but it just never got dark.

Krystina, I agree , I may just need to splurge on the expensive OPK, so it takes the guess work out.

So I guess I'm just going to consider myself in the TWW and Bed every other day for good measure.


----------



## jrowenj

I think there were a few times i didn't get a super dark one. Actually, my first BFP I didn't get ANY lines and obviously I ovulated... so, i would just say you ovulated around those days it was kinda dark and put yourself int the TWW!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

krystinab said:


> May- I am late as usual! Are you working two jobs now?

Not yet. I haven't officially been offered the job yet but I think they are interested and are working some stuff out (pay, hours, etc.). I am supposed to do a working interview for them in a week or two. We'll see! Good luck at your appointment today!


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news May! Sounds like you got some good things to look forward to! Yea for 1st BD session of the cycle! Are you going to use your monitor or OPK's this time?

Sunny - I agree with Krystina, I use the expensive 1st Response OPK's as I have been using them since forever and understand what close to + line looks like for me.

Krystina - yeahhh! Getting closer to 1!! Are you getting any SX's? How was the 7dpo P4 test?


----------



## armymama2012

Well FF wont confirm O but my temp is slowly going back up. I put my chart in my signature if you want to take a look.


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Great news May! Sounds like you got some good things to look forward to! Yea for 1st BD session of the cycle! Are you going to use your monitor or OPK's this time?
> 
> Sunny - I agree with Krystina, I use the expensive 1st Response OPK's as I have been using them since forever and understand what close to + line looks like for me.
> 
> Krystina - yeahhh! Getting closer to 1!! Are you getting any SX's? How was the 7dpo P4 test?

Lisa, I HATE needles...so the test wasnt great and then the next morning when i put my temp in FF moved my O data AGAIN!!! So I was either 7 or 8 DPO...I doubt the results are in yet..As for symptoms...not a damn thing...just feeling normal...I've already chalked up this cycle...AF should be here this weekend!


----------



## armymama2012

krystinab said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Great news May! Sounds like you got some good things to look forward to! Yea for 1st BD session of the cycle! Are you going to use your monitor or OPK's this time?
> 
> Sunny - I agree with Krystina, I use the expensive 1st Response OPK's as I have been using them since forever and understand what close to + line looks like for me.
> 
> Krystina - yeahhh! Getting closer to 1!! Are you getting any SX's? How was the 7dpo P4 test?
> 
> Lisa, I HATE needles...so the test wasnt great and then the next morning when i put my temp in FF moved my O data AGAIN!!! So I was either 7 or 8 DPO...I doubt the results are in yet..As for symptoms...not a damn thing...just feeling normal...I've already chalked up this cycle...AF should be here this weekend!Click to expand...

I hate needles too. Just another reason why I hated miscarrying because in a span of 4 days I had my blood taken 3 times. My arms felt so weak. I also hated that the ultrasound technician wouldn't tell me that there was no heartbeat so I had to judge for myself.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I started using OPKs yesterday. I tried using one at work today but I must have crushed it in my purse so the results didn't come out. Have to do it again when I get home. I definitely hope I got that job. Today an attorney came to my current office to see my boss... I think he's at a point where he's about to retire and he's one foot out the door. So I need to have a back up plan!

Kristina - how was the RE appt? I will have to see one soon if I don't get preggo in the next couple of months.


----------



## snowflakes120

Army - I def don't think you've OV'd yet. I'd be sure to BD tonight in case you OV today with your dip and the + OPK the other day.

TMI Alert - So I am addicted to nail polish. I know I know. Horrible. I own way too much and more than I care to admit. But anyways. Ulta is running this freaking awesome sale today only on Butter nail polish BOGO. So I was in Ulta on lunch break - I totally thought I peed my pants. I went to the bathroom and had copious amts of CM. That is my only SX so far. A gross gush of CM. Ewww.

May - We were posting at the same time! I have totally crushed one in my purse too. I was so mad bc then I had to hold my pee for another 4 hours! I am girl that is all about back up plans - I hope you got that job too!


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> Army - I def don't think you've OV'd yet. I'd be sure to BD tonight in case you OV today with your dip and the + OPK the other day.
> 
> TMI Alert - So I am addicted to nail polish. I know I know. Horrible. I own way too much and more than I care to admit. But anyways. Ulta is running this freaking awesome sale today only on Butter nail polish BOGO. So I was in Ulta on lunch break - I totally thought I peed my pants. I went to the bathroom and had copious amts of CM. That is my only SX so far. A gross gush of CM. Ewww.

fx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Bev congratulations on your little girl, great weight for 36 weeks. Hope you're both doing well and get to come home soon, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## jrowenj

I hope my peanut comes that early... as long as he is healthy, of course. I am so stinking stressed about him being due 2 days after christmas. I want him here in the beginning so I can have him here at christmas!


----------



## shellideaks

I think most people hope they'll go early lol. I know I am! Having bubs for Christmas would be lovely though, I shall hope for you too :D


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies...so I am back from my appointment and I am stressed as ever!! So the RE thinks I have a mild case of PCOS...becasue my periods are all out of wak! She wants to do all this testing for me and Sean. After that comes the fun stuff, she doesnt think we need to go straight to an IUI, instead she wants me to do FSH injectibles and follicle monitoring....to make it even better my insurance doesnt cover SHIZNIT!! I was sobbing like a baby when I left! (I held my tears becasue I didnt want them to think I was a crazy)

Lisa, uhhh I love Ulta and fingernail polish!! Happy about the gush...hoping thats a good sign!

Army, glad your temp is going back up....

Jamie, I got a feeling you will have lil man before Christmas..


----------



## jrowenj

krystina - that stinks that insurance won't cover anyhting. do you think you are gonna still go through with it? sorry you're so stressed, hun


----------



## snowflakes120

I am so sorry you are feeling more upset after the appt Krystina. If you want to commiserate I completely understand. And believe me, I know about how insurance doesn't cover anything. None of my ultrasounds for follicle checks are covered and I've had 3 done just in 2 weeks time for this cycle. I am spending about $1,200 out of pocket for each 1 cycle of meds, blood work, all the appts and the actual IUI. It's pretty outrageous. The RE should have a financial counselor in house - ask if they can give you a "self-pay" discount at all. This would mean you would have to pay cash upfront before the service is done and you would get a discount. I can tell you right now those FSH injects are going to be reallly pricey - like hundreds of dollars. I'm very surprised about the PCOS diagnosis. I say at least go ahead with the testing to def know what your and/or hubby's issues are and go from there so you don't feel so overhelmed and you can decide whether you want to move forward with treatments. That should at least be covered depending on how she codes it... Sending you the hugest hugs across the miles...


----------



## threemakefive

Sorry it wasn't the news you wanted Krystina, but I will say I too am a PCOSer :) I found out after my first child and didn't have but 3 periods a year until the last year and a half :) I would have them do blood tests to check your Lh and FsH, the ratio of the to should be 1:1 but in pcos they come back differently at say a 2:1 or 3:1 reading...I would start there before anything else as you want to know for sure what you are dealing with! But I am proof even with PCOS (and I have it pretty badly) you can have a baby !! 
What is your plan as of now?


----------



## threemakefive

Jaime my son is a dec. 29th baby, we were scheduled to be induced the 27th but dr held off and we went in the 29th for induction and I was already in labor and hadn't noticed lol It's not too bad, but I will say I always do birthdays completely seperate from christmas....I don't allow christmas wrapping paper to be used on his gifts either and I request that from everyone lol Also I try to stick to a theme for him and dont buy him things of the same theme for Christmas, like this year he wants transformers(thank goodness after 2 years of dino parties lol) so transformer toys are ONLY for his birthday not Christmas!! I bet you will go a bit early also!!

Lisa, that is definilty a symptom!!! EEEEK!!! Hope it is your sign!!


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Jaime my son is a dec. 29th baby, we were scheduled to be induced the 27th but dr held off and we went in the 29th for induction and I was already in labor and hadn't noticed lol It's not too bad, but I will say I always do birthdays completely seperate from christmas....I don't allow christmas wrapping paper to be used on his gifts either and I request that from everyone lol Also I try to stick to a theme for him and dont buy him things of the same theme for Christmas, like this year he wants transformers(thank goodness after 2 years of dino parties lol) so transformer toys are ONLY for his birthday not Christmas!! I bet you will go a bit early also!!
> 
> Lisa, that is definilty a symptom!!! EEEEK!!! Hope it is your sign!!

thats a great idea!!! My husband is being difficult and saying hes glad baby is due near christmas because we can get away with less presents. I said there is NO WAY we are combining his bday with christmas!!! I just hope that it won't be difficult to get people together for his bday parties since its so close to christmas!


----------



## threemakefive

jrowenj said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Jaime my son is a dec. 29th baby, we were scheduled to be induced the 27th but dr held off and we went in the 29th for induction and I was already in labor and hadn't noticed lol It's not too bad, but I will say I always do birthdays completely seperate from christmas....I don't allow christmas wrapping paper to be used on his gifts either and I request that from everyone lol Also I try to stick to a theme for him and dont buy him things of the same theme for Christmas, like this year he wants transformers(thank goodness after 2 years of dino parties lol) so transformer toys are ONLY for his birthday not Christmas!! I bet you will go a bit early also!!
> 
> Lisa, that is definilty a symptom!!! EEEEK!!! Hope it is your sign!!
> 
> thats a great idea!!! My husband is being difficult and saying hes glad baby is due near christmas because we can get away with less presents. I said there is NO WAY we are combining his bday with christmas!!! I just hope that it won't be difficult to get people together for his bday parties since its so close to christmas!Click to expand...

We do it a few weeks before as no one showed the first two years...then the day of we do cake at home and presents from us.


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies...so I am back from my appointment and I am stressed as ever!! So the RE thinks I have a mild case of PCOS...becasue my periods are all out of wak! She wants to do all this testing for me and Sean. After that comes the fun stuff, she doesnt think we need to go straight to an IUI, instead she wants me to do FSH injectibles and follicle monitoring....to make it even better my insurance doesnt cover SHIZNIT!! I was sobbing like a baby when I left! (I held my tears becasue I didnt want them to think I was a crazy)
> 
> Lisa, uhhh I love Ulta and fingernail polish!! Happy about the gush...hoping thats a good sign!
> 
> Army, glad your temp is going back up....
> 
> Jamie, I got a feeling you will have lil man before Christmas..

Sorry about the news you got at your appointment. As shitty as it is, hopefully you can get the answers you need. Don't give up, I'm sure you and Sean will figure out what's best for you. Good luck.


----------



## mammaspath

krystina - boo for the appt........i hope the monitoring helps! if it gets you preggo than it will be well worth the mula!

so who is up for testing????

i need an opk at least!!!! 
babydust to all the ladies!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

and..............im a cantaloupe!!!!!!!!! wahoo!!! halfway there!
and baby is kicking up a storm today! 7 days til scan


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thanks girls!! She's doing great we both are hopefully another couple of days and we'll be home


----------



## jrowenj

wow, amy.... time all of a sudden really sped up! I can't wait for your scan!

so, krystina is the next tester and then Lisa???


----------



## snowflakes120

I think Krystina was planning on testing after me. I'm not sure though. I think I am up next. I am testing Monday @ 12dpo. And I can't test earlier bc I had the HCG trigger shot and it will show a false positive. It takes like 10 or so days for it to leave your system. 

I stayed up late watching a movie and forgot to do the Progesterone last night. Opps. I hope it doesn't mess things up for me - I really need to remember tonight. I also totally had a dream last night that I got my BFP but I wasn't sure if it was real bc the 2nd line was crooked and not straight... silly dreams!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Ohhhh Cantaloupe sounds delish! :)


----------



## krystinab

Good morning ladies!!

Lisa, I think you should be ok with the one missed dose. Just dont forget it tonight! I really hope your are preggo!!

Amy, a cantelope whoop whoop!! I am excited for your scan, do you have a gender preference? How many boys/girls do you have now?

Bev, I know you and your new family are ready to come home! How are you feeling? Can you walk around?

AFM, I just spoke to the financial lady who really put me at ease. Since I will just be doing timed intercourse, medicaition and monitoring I should only be spending about $500/cycle...apparently my insurance will help pay for anyting thats "natural" but if I got an IUI or IVF I would have to pay for all treatment out of pocket. AF is due on Friday...I plan on testing on Monday if she doesnt show. But I have a sneaky suspicision she will be here on Friday! Lisa me and you baby! At least one of us need to get that BFP!!


----------



## Kdk24

Good Morning Ladies...

Bev... Congrats on yuor new addition! Glad to hear everything is going well for you and baby! Love the name!!

Lisa... Hurry up Monday! I think I get more excited for others to test than myself!

Krysten... Sorr your doctors appt. didn't go as well as you'd hoped! But on the bright side I know plenty of ladies who have gotten pregnant naturally with PCOS, one who was on birth control and had PCOS! How'd everything go with your sister? 

Amy... Yay cantelope and scan!!! Do you have a preference for a boy or girl?

AFM... I'll be testing on Saturday! I'll only be 10dpo but what the heck, I know I can't hold off till af is due to arrive! I've been getting weird sharp pains in my bbs and pinching sensation in my ovaries. Hoping all of these are good signs but not getting my hopes too high!


----------



## Sunny skies

Amy, can't wait for your gender scan. Only one more week. Sorry Amy, no more OPK For me this cycle, they're stressing me out and I'm getting addicted to peeing on them.

Krystina, glad that you've sorted things out in case you don't get that BFP this cycle but hope this is your month and you won't need to.

Kd and Lisa, sending you Lots of :dust::dust:

I'm only planning to test on the 21st so hope I see some BFP's from you ladies before that.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm convinced that I did actually O 4 days ago so I will mostly likely give in and test at 10 dpo which will be Monday for me too.After that I will wait til Thursday to test again. I am starting my grapefruit juice today. 

If this cycle isn't successful, I will try baby aspirin and possibly another vitamin. Any suggestions for which other vitamin I should try with my aspirin?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I hope you are preggo and having that much CM is totally a good sign!!

Kristina - Glad your talk with the financial advisor went well. Everything you are doing now is going to be so worthwhile when you finally hold your baby!

Afm - CD 17 and feeling a bit wet down there (sorry tmi). I had a dark but not positive OPK yesterday but today's was very light. Hopefully I will O in 3 days. One of my patients came in with her 3 month old baby boy and he is the cutest! I am so ready to be a mommy. Please let this be the month!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Where the hell is everyone?!


----------



## Kdk24

krystinab said:


> Where the hell is everyone?!


I was thinking the same thing!?!?


----------



## armymama2012

I'm here, being impatient and waiting for Monday so I can test.


----------



## Kdk24

Impatient... I went out at bought FRER today! Ugh!!! I know there's no way they can tell this early but it was comforting to know I had them ready!


----------



## krystinab

LOL, Monday will be here soon enough. There are so many testers on Monday!! I have my pap today, I wonder if they will give me a pregnancy test? I think the ususally do...I am about 12 DPO so we may have one tester today!


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - A girl on my one thread went for a pap and the OBGYN said she was PG bc her cervix was blue - anyways, she didn't believe him and sure enough she was!! FX for you!! Are you still charting??

One of us has to get a BFP. There are too many of us testing!


----------



## jrowenj

seriously! There has to be a BFP soon!!!! its a 40% success rate and there are so many testers and we havent had a bfp in a bit! FXXXXXXXXX


----------



## krystinab

Believe or not Lisa the RE told me to stop temping. But I decided to just finish out this cycle...may chart looks good but it always does. I will add it to my signature. 

Jamie, blue cervix, WTH does that mean? I didnt even realize they could see in there...LOL let alone distinguish a color. Anywho we shall see, my appointment isnt until 3.


----------



## snowflakes120

Chart does look nice Krystina! I like the raise today! When they put the speculum in that is what they are looking at is your cervix. I guess it has color when you are PG. The girl thought it was a bunch of crazy talk but it ended up being true!


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Chart does look nice Krystina! I like the raise today! When they put the speculum in that is what they are looking at is your cervix. I guess it has color when you are PG. The girl thought it was a bunch of crazy talk but it ended up being true!

Thanks and thats crazy...sorry I was reading so fast I thought Jamie wrote that! How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

How's everyone? Wishing all testers luck this month. I am anxiously waiting to O. So frustrated as DH hurt his back and knee so he has a hard time being on top when we BD. Last night I had to get on top and lots of swimmers came out when I tried to hop off. I have done everything trick in the book... BD every night, BD every other night, BD every 3rd night, and nothing works!!!! I am so discouraged. I need some pep talk!


----------



## threemakefive

Ya kristina its blue bc of the blood flow or so they say....hope u test today!!

Can't believe all the testers comig up....we need a bfp!!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Wow it has been forever. Many things have changed in my life since I began my smepping adventure. After a long time trying I was put on clomid. I took clomid. Clomid made me crazy. Deep depression. We bought a house. We packed. More depression. Took clomid again. We moved. We became parents of a kindergartner. He got his first loose tooth. Got his first bike. LOADS of depression. Took clomid again. Found out my doctor is a complete hack. Anger is now setting in...maybe it has been here all along. 

3 months ago my OBGYN decided to put me on clomid. She ordered a sono to make sure that a previous cyst I had months before had cleared up. She said it was gone so it was all systems go here is your clomid take it cd 5-9 have sex every other day beginning cd10 come in cd 21 for blood work. That sounded easy enough. So we did that. Each month I got the phone call that it is not working we are going to increase your dose. Now that I am on the max dose she has decided that there is nothing else she can do but send me to an REI- that my insurance will not cover. I was not happy with that and felt like she could do more so I started to look for a new doc. I called several in network that are close to my new house - opposed to the 45 minute drive I had before. I talked to reception at every office explaining my situation and wanting to know if this doctor would speak with me about treatment they explore before sending to REI. Every office said the doc would automatically send me to this infertility specialist over here... so why not just start there - after all he has been specializing in infertility for 34 years... So after a lot of tears I called and made the appointment. I went in yesterday and got load after load of bad news. 

My smep journey is over for now until we know more at least. This doctor asked me questions that my other doctors had not. He wanted to know every minute detail of my menstrual life. When did you first start what where you monthly symptoms and to what degree mild or severe. Then we got into my menstrual life after my IUD. I explained that before I got pregnant with my son I had 28 day cycles and now it is more around 42-47 days. Went over symptoms I now have and how they have changed since I was a kid. Then we got into the blinding headaches I get when I am on my period or on clomid. I told him I feel like my brain is trying to force its way through my left eye socket and no pill will make it stop. 
He stopped me right there and asked if I have had my pituitary gland checked. Apparently while it is not very common some women develop tumors on their pituitary gland and it causes blinding headaches anytime there is a hormone shift, stops ovulation completely, and causes erratic cycles. Check check and check. So ordered blood work. 
Then he gave me an exam that seriously lasted all of 1 minute and then he said come on we are going down to sono. I hop on the table and the sono tech sees me for again 1 minute and she hops up and says she needs the doctor. She comes back and says he needs to see you so get dressed and he will be right back. 

2 things. My fallopian tubes are closed. They are covered in scar tissue from past surgeries. I also have a mass on my right ovary. It is solid and the size of a soft ball. Fantastic. He said that most times cysts are somewhat transparent because they they have blood or fluid in them... not this one. It is 100% solid. He felt it just poking on my stomach. I want to know how the hell I did not know it was there. I grew a soft ball in 3 months and did not notice. My sono in July came back completely clean and now I have a soft ball. 

I go in Sept 26 for MRI and Ct scan. I was in the middle of taking my clomid so he wants me to stop and wait for my hormones to go back to normal for an accurate test.

That is it I guess.


----------



## snowflakes120

krystinab said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Chart does look nice Krystina! I like the raise today! When they put the speculum in that is what they are looking at is your cervix. I guess it has color when you are PG. The girl thought it was a bunch of crazy talk but it ended up being true!
> 
> Thanks and thats crazy...sorry I was reading so fast I thought Jamie wrote that! How are you feeling? Any symptoms?Click to expand...

I'm honestly having a really hard day today. I am really down in the dumps and in a horrible mood. :cry: We got PG a year ago and nothing since. Just a bunch of BS. I'm just so sad. It is incredible how long this is taking. I just can't believe how horrible this journey has been. No, not a single SX.


----------



## snowflakes120

Joanna - We were posting at the same time. Oh man huns. I am so very sorry for everything. I know what it feels to take one step forwards but 2 steps back. I swear I am queen of it. I am glad you went to the RE and they are helping you and putting you in the best care possible. Trust them - they know what they are doing!!! I would think that it is quite possible that the Clomid caused the cyst to get bigger over just a few months time esp when they are increasing your dose. I developed a cyst on my last cycle and had to sit out to make it shrink. Had I kept doing med's it would just kept getting bigger and bigger. Will you be getting a lap to remove the scarring? or a HSG? Both?

My sister had a cyst the size of a softball removed in Feb. Bc her's was so big (and she's very small like me - we're both only 5') it was causing issues with her appendix as well. So they removed both the cyst and appendix. 

Thinking of you and sending you hugs!


----------



## jrowenj

JoAnna - happy to see you back and posting but of course not so happy to hear the news. However, I am glad that you went to the RE and can now move forward to get these things resolved. Does the Dr say that you can still get pregnant after all this is said and done? Can they do anything about your fallopian tubes and the scar tissue??

I am so sorry you got such bad news and that you are depressed, hun... lots of hugs


----------



## krystinab

Goodness JoAnna, I am sorry for everything you are going though. Did the DR give you any suggestions of what you could do? Is IVF an option? Keep you chin up honey and make sure your take care of yourself. :hugs:

Lisa, I feel you on being down...but maybe your sad mood is a symptom :) You have taken a BIG step this cycle and I am hopeful that it will pay off....damn TTC...I am always a mess around test time. Its like you are hopeful that this cycle will be the one...your on a emotional rollercoaster for 3 weeks, between OPKs, medications and temping...after O you are hopeful that you caught the egg and right when you think theres a chance fucking AF comes back...ugh...this has been my life for the last 15 months...goodness...the TTC life, what a biotch


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Joanna - Thanks for sharing your story. I am sorry you have such bad news but I hope all is well after your MRI and CT scan.

Lisa - I feel the same as you. I am so down it hasn't happened yet and I feel like its never going to happen for me. Hugs!


----------



## armymama2012

Joanna-Wow, I'm sorry you are going through that. I'm still confused how you could not feel a cyst that size. I had a ruptured cyst 3 weeks ago and I felt horrible. They didn't tell me the size of mine though. I will be praying for you. Please keep us updated.

Krystina- I hope you are pregnant. Just try and relax!

AFM- My temp is still going up!


----------



## Hayaddie

Oh Joanna, I knew something was up when I saw your FB status. But I'm soooo glad you have finally gotten some answers and are no longer just sitting there wondering what the deal is! Praying that they get everything figured out and more babies are to come once they get your tubes cleared!


----------



## snowflakes120

So to make my day worse. I was just told I have a $3,500 bill coming to me for the ultrasounds & blood work & office visits from the hospital since I started going there on 7/23. I am sure my TTC journey is over now.


----------



## jrowenj

snowflakes120 said:


> So to make my day worse. I was just told I have a $3,500 bill coming to me for the ultrasounds & blood work & office visits from the hospital since I started going there on 7/23. I am sure my TTC journey is over now.

holy shit... that makes me really mad that its so much money for someone who wants to have a baby... ridiculous


----------



## amytrisha

snowflakes120 said:


> So to make my day worse. I was just told I have a $3,500 bill coming to me for the ultrasounds & blood work & office visits from the hospital since I started going there on 7/23. I am sure my TTC journey is over now.

I agree with Jaime it's horrible how you should pay so much for your little one! It's so much different here in the UK. I really hope you don't have to stop TTC :nope: :hugs: x


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, thats ridiculous...your jourey isnt over...hopefully youre pregnant!!

AFM, my progesterone numbers are high as hell I Od 2eggs...but not sure if I caught any...we shall see...she told me to test in a few days...but didnt say that she thought I was pregnant based on my pap


----------



## mammaspath

oh girls i am so sorry for the bad news.........that is so tough.........i don't know what else to say......hugs!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Krystina - I hope we hear good news from you real soon!!

Joanna - I don't think there's anything I can say that these ladies haven't said already. I am sorry you are going through so much but I am glad you are finally seeing someone who truly seems to care and I will pray that there is something that they can do and eventually you will be back with a bfp before you know it!

Lisa & May - So sorry you ladies are feeling so down. I wish there was something I could do to help. Just remember, storms always pass eventually. Sometimes it may seem like a hurricane instead of a storm but that too will pass. Keep your chin up!


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> How's everyone? Wishing all testers luck this month. I am anxiously waiting to O. So frustrated as DH hurt his back and knee so he has a hard time being on top when we BD. Last night I had to get on top and lots of swimmers came out when I tried to hop off. I have done everything trick in the book... BD every night, BD every other night, BD every 3rd night, and nothing works!!!! I am so discouraged. I need some pep talk!

May, can you bd on top backwards. then you can easily get on your knees and put your butt in the air.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

snowflakes120 said:


> So to make my day worse. I was just told I have a $3,500 bill coming to me for the ultrasounds & blood work & office visits from the hospital since I started going there on 7/23. I am sure my TTC journey is over now.

Wow Lisa, that's terrible. Did they tell you how much each procedure is upfront? I thought you had an impression this was only going to cost $1500? Make sure they aren't scamming you. I think that's ridiculous. You might as well have done IFV!


----------



## threemakefive

May...you know what I have from sex on top and all the sperm coming out??? An almost 7 year old :) 

Lisa so sorry to hear I know ur ttc journey isn't over u will get ur baby!!

Joanna let us know how the scans go and get ur sono records.from old Dr see if they missed it...if so I'd sue!!


----------



## snowflakes120

BamBamsMaMa said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> So to make my day worse. I was just told I have a $3,500 bill coming to me for the ultrasounds & blood work & office visits from the hospital since I started going there on 7/23. I am sure my TTC journey is over now.
> 
> Wow Lisa, that's terrible. Did they tell you how much each procedure is upfront? I thought you had an impression this was only going to cost $1500? Make sure they aren't scamming you. I think that's ridiculous. You might as well have done IFV!Click to expand...

The $3,500 is for hospital fees on 7 different days of service provided. My RE office is a part of one of the hospitals. I was given a good faith estimate from the financial counselor and that only included the physician fees. No one ever told me about the hospital fees. And there is nothing on good faith estimate either. I feel extremely misled. I am furious. I've already paid $500 to the physician so all in all this 1 IUI is costing us $4,000. I planned on paying that for 3 IUI's. I am very upset. 

So I had 1 Ultrasound. I am there for 10 min. Hospital fees were $960 Physician fee $113 and Office visit $56 = $1,129 for just those 10 minutes.

There is another RE in town so I plan to call them tomorrow and talk to the financial counselor and ask about their costs. Maybe we can go in a few months and give them a shot after we recoup from this unexpected financial loss. What a setback. :cry:


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, that's some flipping bs! I cannot believe they didn't tell you about hospital fees! Have you called and spoken to your nurse? Wtf could the hospital possibly charge you for?


----------



## armymama2012

Argh....now this is really putting pressure on me...


----------



## krystinab

Army what's putting pressure on you? Ttc?


----------



## armymama2012

No, some plans we had for back at home just fell through and now I have to go to plan B.


----------



## Sunny skies

Joanna, I feel the same as all the other ladies. So sad your going through this right now and I hope your medical issues can get resolved. Don't give up and wishing you better news soon.

Lisa, that's crazy. Can't believe they can charge so much, I'm praying it's your month and you won't need to dish out any more money.

Krystina, so anxious for you to test. Two eggs... That's a good sign.

Kd, ate you testing Monday too.

Army, sorry about your plans falling through.

AFM, I've been super tired as I've been busy at work. Just trying not to think about The TWW. I'm so tempted to symptom spot, but I can't handle the disappointment. It's tough to stay positive seeing what so many of you have been through and you don't give up, keeps me motivated. I'm so happy to be part of this thread.


----------



## Kdk24

Sunny... I was gonna test Friday at 10dpo but I don't really have any of the same symptoms I had last time. I guess I'll try and wait it out? I'll get a random sharp pain in my nipple which I had before and some weird crampy pinching pains in/near my ovaries but no cold sore or cold. Last time the inky reason I tested was because I got sick, a cold, and that never happens to me!!!

I guess I'll have to wait and see?!?


----------



## krystinab

Good morning ladies. 

KD & Sunny its so much easier if you dotn symptom spot. I think it makes the TWW go by quicker. 

Lisa, how are you doing Love? Feeling any better?

May, when are you supposed to be testing?

Amy, your gender test is coming up! Whoop Whoop!!

AFM, chilling. I really think AF is coming but I will test on Saturday if she doesnt show...


----------



## armymama2012

I didn't sleep well and my temp took a dip. FF gave my crosshairs and set me back to 3 DPO when I thought I was 6 DPO. Darn! But at least it says I ovulated early still! I guess I will be postponing testing til the 21st instead of the 18th!


----------



## krystinab

armymama2012 said:


> I didn't sleep well and my temp took a dip. FF gave my crosshairs and set me back to 3 DPO when I thought I was 6 DPO. Darn! But at least it says I ovulated early still! I guess I will be postponing testing til the 21st instead of the 18th!

YAAAAA! CH always make me happy!


----------



## krystinab

Really? Where the hell is everyone?


----------



## alleysm

I need some analyzing.. i normally o cd 15,16, or 17 with a 10 day lp if im lucky and not on progesterone. Last cycle o on cd 17 with 11 day lp on progesterone. Horrible af (always is the cycle after progesterone) 6 days flow 5 days spot/tinged cm. Opk pos cd12&13... wth?? Temp dip cd 12 rise cd13.. anyone have any clue as to why the early o this cycle?


----------



## krystinab

alleysm said:


> I need some analyzing.. i normally o cd 15,16, or 17 with a 10 day lp if im lucky and not on progesterone. Last cycle o on cd 17 with 11 day lp on progesterone. Horrible af (always is the cycle after progesterone) 6 days flow 5 days spot/tinged cm. Opk pos cd12&13... wth?? Temp dip cd 12 rise cd13.. anyone have any clue as to why the early o this cycle?

Girl I have no idea, what did you do different this cycle? So you got a +opk while you were still spotting? Are you on clomid or soy this cycle? I am guessing if you didnt do anything differnt you body just decided to O early for no reason other than to play with your mind....hopefully you were able to BD.


----------



## snowflakes120

Alley - I OV anywhere between CD13 - CD17. It's just the way my body goes.

Krystina - That bitch better stay away this weekend! I want you to get your BFP!

I am doing much better today. A little more accepting that I can't do anything to change the past. Gonna just have to pull on the big girl panties and pay a shit load of money. It's gonna be hard to give up that chunk of money from the savings acct but oh well. That would have a pretty nice fucking vaca!!
The other RE in town is having a seminar on 9/25 to talk to the RE's and financial adviser's so I signed us up for it. This new RE does not take our insurance at all so we would be paying 100% out of pocket for everything. We are still deciding on what to do. I think we are going to push forward and not stop. But it is still up in the air.


----------



## alleysm

No clomid no soy.. good thing i decided to start opks on cd 11. Bd on 9, 11, 12, and 13- although hubs was definately NOT in the mood on cd 13... chore deposit is all it was.. lol


----------



## jrowenj

Alley - not sure why you would o early. Sometimes our bodies just are outta whack. I had a few cycles where I would O earlier than usual. Nothing to raise eyebrows 

Krystina - I swear if that bitch comes this weekend, I am gonna scream!

Lisa - Glad you're feeling better. I know it sucks to spend that extra cash on these treatments that should be helped by insurance, but the end gift is priceless so keep your eye on that prize! Have you had anymore more sx since you had the loads of cm??


----------



## krystinab

Alley, It looks like you covered your bases with the BDing, fx you caught that egg.

Lisa, I still think you should chew out your financial lady...I mean that a big oops on her part for not telling you about the hospital charges. I am glad youre feeling better! I surely hope you caught that egg this cycle...

AFM, just got back to my desk from Target, went to get some HPTs....I hope the witch stays away but I feel like thats too good to be true...as usual I am praying for the best but preparing for the witch!!


----------



## mammaspath

ALLEY - i had a cycle that i o'd day after cycle ended and then 6 days after that......idk i suppose its possible to o twice. i hope with all that bd'ing you get the BFP this month!

KRYSTINA - of course i can't wait for your tests!


----------



## krystinab

Just wanted to share some humor...So I pretty faithfully get a brazilian wax but for the past 6 weeks Ive been going "french" LOL Anyway last night I was trying to be sexy for my man so I put on a cute lil outfit and when I got in the bed, Sean looks at me and says who are you supposed to be Harry Belafonte....i DIED laughing....anywho I just scheduled a wax...LOL


----------



## jrowenj

krystina that is freakin hilarious!


----------



## alleysm

Kris how do you get used to brazilian?.. i mean the pain.. im a shaver.. too damn skerd to have queen victoria waxed


----------



## krystinab

A hahaha Alley you are hilarious...shaving just take too much time...but I never get use to it...the shit hurts like hell..I usually take a pain killer before I go...that helps a bit...LOL

So ladies I am out this month...just took a hpt and it was negative....I'm not as upset as usual, I guess because I've already scheduled all my bloodwork for the RE...at least now I know I can enjoy myself at my friends bday party tomorrow! Lisa you're next to test, and hopefully our first BFP this month!


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> A hahaha Alley you are hilarious...shaving just take too much time...but I never get use to it...the shit hurts like hell..I usually take a pain killer before I go...that helps a bit...LOL
> 
> So ladies I am out this month...just took a hpt and it was negative....I'm not as upset as usual, I guess because I've already scheduled all my bloodwork for the RE...at least now I know I can enjoy myself at my friends bday party tomorrow! Lisa you're next to test, and hopefully our first BFP this month!

I am excited about your next cycle and RE appt :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...I am having cramps right under my ribcage. Hurts.


----------



## krystinab

Have any of you ladies had a HSG? If so is it painful?


----------



## snowflakes120

krystinab said:


> Have any of you ladies had a HSG? If so is it painful?

I had one in the beginning of June. It was OK. Not horrible but not comfortable either. The worst part was them inserting the catheter. And it just sucks laying there spread eagle for like 20 min while the Radiologist is staring down there. But pretty cool after when they show you your goods on the xray. Make sure you take 4 Ibuprofen's 1 hour prior to the procedure. And bring your own pad. The liquid is gonna come out. They will offer you the humongous pads that the nurse used to give you in middle school. :haha:


----------



## alleysm

Krys are you getting hsg? Im planning next cycle.. we've put it off since i was conceiving just not viable..poor queen victoria..guess i will have to shave her up real good.. or let her go 5oclock shadow..


----------



## krystinab

Lisa...I fucking hate those big ass pads...thanks for the suggestion. 

Alley, well yeah I have to call and schedule on cd1...the nurse told me I should get it between CD5 and cd12, after my period but before ovulation....I'm really scared...I've never had an STD or PID so I am not too concerned about tube blockage I am more worried that I will have a 3rd Fallopian tube or a missing ovary or something....I know I sound crazy...


----------



## alleysm

My dr said to call on cd 1 but the window is only cd 7-10. No stds here either!! Just tubal reversal..


----------



## krystinab

alleysm said:


> My dr said to call on cd 1 but the window is only cd 7-10. No stds here either!! Just tubal reversal..

Where are you in our current cycle? Hopefully you dont need to go cause you will be preggo


----------



## alleysm

Today is cd14.. opk and temps say i o'd cd12 this cycle.. we shall see.. ;)


----------



## alleysm

How high was your progesterone krystina.. you never said..


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

What a disaster TTC day for me. Today is CD 20 and I am supposed to O. I thought I brought OPKs to work as I always test during my lunch break. Lunch break came and I checked my purse... No OPKs!!!! I used them up and forgot to repack it. By then I was dying to pee because I have already held it in for 4 hours. So I peed, went to lunch and stopped by the drug store for some hella expensive OPKs because I didn't want to miss my surge. Well, I ended up testing 2 hours later and can't tell if it's a positive. I went home later and tested with my cheapie OPKs and the test line is almost the same as the control line but still cannot tell if it's positive. I decided to maybe test again later but then DH decided to go to the nearby casino. We have been here since 7pm and it is now after midnight and we are still here. Not only have I not tested again but we are supposed to BD tonight just in case I did have my surge today. Of course by the time we get home it's going to be too late. I probably already missed my surge and ovulated because I have been crampy all night. So frustrated!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Ugh Bam, thats a blower...were you able to get some action in when you got home? Did you test again this morning?

Alley I think the DR said that my progesterone level was a 144.something....I am going to call and double check


----------



## alleysm

Krys good lawd thats high as hell!!


----------



## krystinab

alleysm said:


> Krys good lawd thats high as hell!!

LOL thats what I said...At first I didnt think that I wanted twins but since its so hard to get pregnant I fgure it may not be such a bad idea...the scarry thing is I was only taking about 75 mg of clomid a day and my levels were that high.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

krystinab said:


> Ugh Bam, thats a blower...were you able to get some action in when you got home? Did you test again this morning?

I made sure I got some action last night even if it was 2AM!!!! I also tested again when I got home last night and got a positive smiley OPK. Now I am just wondering when I actually had the surge and if my 2AM BD session was too late. I have a feeling I already had the surge much earlier during the day - fast forward 12 hours later I was crampy and probably O'ed when I was at the casino. I hope the BD session last night is not a waste.


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Ugh Bam, thats a blower...were you able to get some action in when you got home? Did you test again this morning?
> 
> I made sure I got some action last night even if it was 2AM!!!! I also tested again when I got home last night and got a positive smiley OPK. Now I am just wondering when I actually had the surge and if my 2AM BD session was too late. I have a feeling I already had the surge much earlier during the day - fast forward 12 hours later I was crampy and probably O'ed when I was at the casino. I hope the BD session last night is not a waste.Click to expand...

I think you BD'd right on time!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Just finished my first acupuncture session and I can't say I am fond of having needles poked all over me. I am not quite sure about the acupuncturist either. She is very nice but also pessimistic. The whole time she was saying all these things are wrong with me, shaking her head and laughing. I actually think she was laughing at me and what a mess I am. So what's wrong with me, you ask? Well, it's more like what is not wrong with me. Sheesh. She said I have problems with my "channels" being blocked, my posture is no good, I don't eat right because I don't eat meat, I am taking the wrong vitamins (then she proceed to send me a link of one she thinks I should take but it looks likes like one of those referral program things where if I buy something she'll get commission. Like Avon or Amway.), I am overweight, too many illnesses with my family history, my spine is not straight, too much water retention, nails are too long, etc. Wtf???? I dont know if I want to go back. I am feeling a bit sore from the acupuncture but I guess that's normal. She seems to think I have already improved my flexibility and unblocked some of my channels from squeezing my skin. I am just doubtful!


----------



## alleysm

Wow. Maybe try another acupuncturist.. doesnt sound like she was spewing the positive energy.. maybe she has a few channels blocked..


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Alley - LMAO!!!! I needed that.


----------



## snowflakes120

Yea, that woman seems very odd. Did she just use needles? That is all I have done and never feel sore after. I don't think I'd want to go back either after all those things were said about me. I mean I know I have a few issues but seriously your nails are too long???!!! What a weird thing to bring up and say.


----------



## armymama2012

Back to being confused again. I now have the start to the second LH surge this month. I'm thinking I failed to ovulate again 7days ago. Been having the pinching sensation for 2 day now and got a +OPK an hour ago. Oh well, at least we have BD'd the last 3 night and I guess we will for another 3 nights. If this keeps going we will be BDing every day until AF arrives! Argh...is there anything I can do to end this confusion?


----------



## alleysm

Ugh.. thats a toughy... i hope someone can answer this for you


----------



## krystinab

Army, what kind of opks are they? Is the test like darker and thicker that the control line? One month I have like 10 in a row then come to find ouit was the fucking opkss


----------



## threemakefive

Stop taking the opks for the month that's my advice bd every other day til af.

Been busy day here, minor car wreck yesterday other persons fault so been dealing with insurance all day ugggh....but at least I got a check and they took full responsibility, just waiting on reembursement for new carseats for the kids....now my sister is in labor so off to town for that...I'm so sleepy lol

Have a good night ladies!


----------



## Sunny skies

May, sounds like you've had two crazy days. I think your ok in terms of your Beding. I agree with the ladies, this women sounds like she's the one with issues and is trying to get commission for other products. Maybe you should try somebody else. I wouldn't go back either.

Army, our bodies can be messed up, I would bed just in case next 2 or 3 days then you should be ok.

I know I said I was going to try not to symptom spot but I can't help it. I've been super crampy and tired all the time. My boobs have also been feeling super heavy. I know it's early but have any of you ladies felt this way before a BFP?


----------



## jrowenj

ARmy - I agree you should stop taking the OPKS. Its just going to stress you out more

Emily - glad to hear everyone is safe

Sorry I have been so busy, ladies. My husband took off to do some more damn renovations to this house and I have been helping out. Tomorrow, I have a bridal shower all damn day. So, I prob wont be able to check in much.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

snowflakes120 said:


> Yea, that woman seems very odd. Did she just use needles? That is all I have done and never feel sore after. I don't think I'd want to go back either after all those things were said about me. I mean I know I have a few issues but seriously your nails are too long???!!! What a weird thing to bring up and say.

Exactly! I actually don't have long nails. She wants me to cut my toe nails even shorter so that the nail is shorter than the tip of my toe. Really??? She said it can cause inflammation of something something if my toe nails were long and it's being squished by my shoes! @&$?! She used needles, magnets and this electric thing that attached to the needles so that it sends currents to my pressure points. The areas on my shoulder where she put the needles in are so sore now I can barely put my purse on my shoulder. Thyroid problems run in my mom's family and just by looking at my neck, she said I have a problem with my right thyroid. Then she proceeded to say I am pre-diabetic just because I am always thirsty even though I have annual physicals with blood work and I have never been told by my doctor I have any issues with both thyroid and diabetes. I specifically asked my doctor to check those things too.


----------



## Sunny skies

May, sounds like instead of releasing some stress, this women was adding to it. What a bitch.


----------



## armymama2012

krystinab said:


> Army, what kind of opks are they? Is the test like darker and thicker that the control line? One month I have like 10 in a row then come to find ouit was the fucking opkss

They are the Wondfos. I used to use the One Step but the last few months have been ones my friends have sent me that they werent going to use so I wasnt going to just throw them away. And yes, today's OPK was definitely thicker and darker than the control line. I could tell within the first minute that it was going to be positive.


----------



## armymama2012

Well I was able to keep my temp for today and FF gave me my crosshairs back! Now says today is 5 DPO. I'm still on for testing on the 21st!


----------



## mammaspath

morning girls!!!

may - that lady is a crock......don't ever see her again! remember when i went to the doc at 6 weeks and she said i had blighted ovum? ya she is a fing idiot and the blighted ovum is having a dance party in my belly today! after ihad some words with her after i saw baby with a heartbeat is the last time i saw her.

army - fxd for you hunny!

jamie - are you renovating the whole house???


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

When I go to my gynecologist on CD 2/3 for blood work I am going to ask her to check for any thyroid problems as well. I can see how my hormones can mess up TTC. I just hope I work preggo this cycle so I won't need the blood work!


----------



## mammaspath

i hope so too may!


----------



## threemakefive

May thyroid really can affeect ttc I have hypothyroid....still haven't got med just right in pregnancy as it gets worse when I'm pregnant so do have that checked :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls... so trying to upload a pic but it's saying file is too large?? how do i make it smaller?

She's been doing well but has lost 12% of her weight over the 6 days 40 grams of it over the last 2 so we had to go into the AAU today for a check over and to be monitered needless to say i was an emotional wreck at the thought of her going back into hospital.
As of yesterday she's drinking 2 ounces or roughly 57.9 mls of milk every three hours and the recommended amount for her is 52 mls so she's doing very well.


----------



## threemakefive

Woohoo bev sounds great...u can try to resize the photo in a photo editor or browse for a smaller file :)


----------



## krystinab

Bev, I'm glad to hear Sophia is eating well...I hear a lot of babies loose weight during the first couple weeks


----------



## Sunny skies

Bev, so nice to hear baby Sophia is doing well. I'm sure your emotions will be super sensitive. Hope your enjoying motherhood. Can't wait to see the pic.

Amy, must be amazing to have a little dance party in your tummy. Glad your having a good pregnancy.

AFM, just waiting impatiently, I'm dying to test but It's still early. My nephew was over today and it was so amazing to see how much he's changing in less than 4 months. I love being an aunt but I'm so ready to be a mother.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

threemakefive said:


> May thyroid really can affeect ttc I have hypothyroid....still haven't got med just right in pregnancy as it gets worse when I'm pregnant so do have that checked :)

What did you have to do to regulate your hypothyroidism prior to getting pregnant?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Bev - Can't wait to see Sophia's picture!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am so worried right now. I had a positive OPK on CD 20 along with cramping that night. On CD 21, I went for my first acupuncture session (not sure if this has anything to do with it). I have been having very teeny bit of faint brown/dark red spotting on my toilet paper when I used the bathroom since CD 20. Today is CD 23 and when I woke up at 6:30am to use the bathroom, I noticed I am bleeding like a light period and the blood is bright red. I usually don't get my period till day 33-38. And if you look at my chart, the temps are all messed up and it doesn't even look like I ovulated. I am concerned about the bleeding because it's too early to be a period or implantation bleeding. Help!!!!!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I am so worried right now. I had a positive OPK on CD 20 along with cramping that night. On CD 21, I went for my first acupuncture session (not sure if this has anything to do with it). I have been having very teeny bit of faint brown/dark red spotting on my toilet paper when I used the bathroom since CD 20. Today is CD 23 and when I woke up at 6:30am to use the bathroom, I noticed I am bleeding like a light period and the blood is bright red. I usually don't get my period till day 33-38. And if you look at my chart, the temps are all messed up and it doesn't even look like I ovulated. I am concerned about the bleeding because it's too early to be a period or implantation bleeding. Help!!!!!!!!

Do you ever have ovulation spotting? It usually occurs one or two days after ovulation. It could be that and if you irritated something with BDing.


----------



## Sunny skies

May, I know it's early but could it be implantation bleeding? Otherwise maybe it's result of the accupuncture session or a super early AF? Sorry if I can't be much help.


----------



## armymama2012

Btw, hubby says that if he comes back from deployment with no penis we will do MESA and IVF. So we may be saving up all our tax refunds for the next few years. Btw, that wasn't a random thing either because apparently the terrorists are now purposely shooting men in the groin but we want OUR kids so badly that we'd probably do 2 rounds of IVF before just going other routes if it came to that.


----------



## snowflakes120

So I tested today on a FRER. I have either:
A) HCG still in my body from the trigger which was 13 days ago. 
B) A very faint positive
C) Evap line

It's one of those 3. Hubby sees it. Ugh. So annoying. I plan to test again tomorrow. Today I am 11dpo. Not sure what to think. Not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## armymama2012

snowflakes120 said:


> So I tested today on a FRER. I have either:
> A) HCG still in my body from the trigger which was 13 days ago.
> B) A very faint positive
> C) Evap line
> 
> It's one of those 3. Hubby sees it. Ugh. So annoying. I plan to test again tomorrow. Today I am 11dpo. Not sure what to think. Not getting my hopes up though.

Does it have color? I think the HCG from the trigger shot would be out of your system by 12 dPO.


----------



## jrowenj

May I have no answer for you.... I think implantation bleeding is more brownish when I had it. Not sure :dohh:

Lisa post a pic!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

It's hard to tell bc it is so light. I don't know. Hubby thinks it very slightly pink. I should also say that I took the test at 7am. Didn't see anything in a minute. Went back to sleep and looked it again at 9:30am. Prolly just an evap. I tried to take a pic but I guess my camera sucks because everything just turns out blurry.


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhhhhhhh can't wait Gil tmrw!!!!! Are u temping??


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> Ahhhhhhhh can't wait Gil tmrw!!!!! Are u temping??

Nope, haven't touched the thermometer at all. I really don't think the line is anything. I'm fairly certain it's just an evap. You have to put it in natural light to even see it. Blah!! :dohh:


----------



## krystinab

Lisa you got my heart pumping over here....when are you testing again? Maybe it's a faint positive, that's what I am going with until you tell me otherwise. Did you see the line by taking the hpt apart? That's the only way I ever got a evaporate line with FERE....I hope this is you rainbow you've been waiting for!!

May, it is possible that the acupuncture triggered AF....it's happen to me...they have to be very precise where they put the nedeeles. I has the blood stopped or has it become a full flow?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am not even sure if I did O after getting the positive OPK. I usually have slight spotting right before O which is light pink and no bigger than a quarter size on my toilet paper. What I am getting now is more like light period - red and can fill up a tampon. I was reading it could be Implantation bleeding but I am too early for that especially since I don't know if I did O. 

Lisa - I am pretty confident to say I think you are preggo!!!!! If that's the case then the IUI is money well spent!!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

krystinab said:


> Lisa you got my heart pumping over here....when are you testing again? Maybe it's a faint positive, that's what I am going with until you tell me otherwise. Did you see the line by taking the hpt apart? That's the only way I ever got a evaporate line with FERE....I hope this is you rainbow you've been waiting for!!
> 
> May, it is possible that the acupuncture triggered AF....it's happen to me...they have to be very precise where they put the nedeeles. I has the blood stopped or has it become a full flow?

It's not quite a full flow. I am wearing a thin panty liner and it's not really not showing up on it but when I wipe, it fills up my whole toilet paper. Oh and the red blood is mixed with a bit of mucous like discharge.


----------



## krystinab

May I thought implantation was just spotting...it's difficult to tell when you ovulated by your chart...have you had anovulatory cycles in the past?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

If acupuncture trigger AF, does it mean this cycle is wasted? :(


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I never had an anovulating cycle according to my charts.


----------



## Jessica28

Lisa - Can't wait until you test again!!


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa if it has any color id say yes...evaps are not that common and are a dark grey apperance...I never had anything on frer except for when positive even after sitting a few days...


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG. I tested with a Dollar Tree test. Held my pee for 4.5 hours. Very faint but pink line. Def has color. Came up within 1 min so it was well within time limit. OMG. I am freaking out. I think we did it. I'll test with another FRER with FMU tomorrow.


----------



## Sunny skies

OMG, I'm freaking out here. I am so happy for you. I can't wait for your test tomorrow, I'm sure it's going to be darker. See if you can get s pic.


----------



## armymama2012

snowflakes120 said:


> OMG. I tested with a Dollar Tree test. Held my pee for 4.5 hours. Very faint but pink line. Def has color. Came up within 1 min so it was well within time limit. OMG. I am freaking out. I think we did it. I'll test with another FRER with FMU tomorrow.

Yay! I knew it! I will keep praying!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa I have the fucking goose bumps I am soooooo freakin excited. I don't know how you're gonna get any sleep tonight!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Lisa!!!! That's amazing news!!!! Woot woot!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lis I'm dying over here.


----------



## Hayaddie

Me too! I need a pic! Lol!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Pic please. I keep choking this damn site


----------



## Kdk24

Lisa...

I just got goose bumbs! Yay! So excited for you to test tomorrow!!!

Afm... I chickened out and I'm gonna wait a few days to test. I have no real symptoms so it's really doubtful that it'll be positive!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Any early congrats, Lisa! I know this is it!


----------



## mammaspath

lisa!!!!!!!!!! post a pic.........PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Lisa...OMG OMG OMG....I knew it....your pregnant I just know it!!!


----------



## threemakefive

LISA!!!! I TOLD U!!! I JUST KNEW THINGS WERE COMING FOR YOU!!! OMG OMG....hahah twins i hope hahhaha Picture now!!!!! You have no idea how excited I am for you!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I promise to post a pic tomorrow ladies. I am so not gonna sleep tonight! I really hope it gets darker! I'm scared because it's so light.

ETA: I went trampling at a place here in town last night for an hour. I did a few flips as well into the foam pit(I was a diver in high school). Do you guys think I have anything to worry about with me bouncing around for an hour?? It was lots of fun but am now a bit nervous that I could have dislodged something... I am crazy!


----------



## Sunny skies

Is it tomorrow morning yet?....I can't wait...I'm so freaking happy for you.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa I'm sure all is fine. Maybe it helped the baby stick better hahahahahahaha


----------



## threemakefive

It's fine and 11 dpo done of us had no lines lol ur fine!!! Early line (abt before 14 dpo) can mean twins


----------



## threemakefive

How long did u hold pee before peeing on stick?


----------



## snowflakes120

Like 6 hours last night & 4.5 hours this afternoon.


----------



## jrowenj

When I got my faint bop it was soooooo light in morning and darker that night!!!! Fxfxfxfxfx


----------



## threemakefive

Ya tomorrow's will be better :) what time u testing


----------



## jrowenj

Seriously what time because I'm logging on as soon as u are!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Around 7am again, if I can sleep that long!!


----------



## alleysm

What time zone! ?!? Lawd! We're gonna crash bnb logging it at the same time!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Lisa that's great news, can't wait to see an update from you! x


----------



## snowflakes120

Well I am the girl that cried wolf. Test line didn't get any darker or lighter. There is still a line but veryy light so I am going to take it as the trigger is still in my stupid body or I trampolined the bean out the other night. I am so incredibly embarrassed right now. I am sorry to get everyone (including me and my hubby) all excited and in a tizzy. I will be stopping my progesterone today for AF to arrive hopefully on time so I can the next IUI before we leave for NY.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa , a line is a line! Why don't you go and have your doctor confirm whether or not you are pregnant through a blood test before doing anything? I mean just because it's not darker it doesn't mean you are not pregnant! In fact, I think you are! And I don't think you trampolined the bean out! Don't lose hope just yet!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa, are yo sure that maybe its still early yet and the line will get darker???


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa if the line has color it coubts.....see the Dr first!


----------



## jrowenj

May- I see ff gave u crosshairs. Are u still spotting?


----------



## snowflakes120

Ok. So I let the test sit for a little bit and I took my shower. It is darker but just the tiniest bit. I used the FRER again like I did yesterday AM. You can tell that it is def pink today and you don't have to squint and you can see it without natural light. However, I feel it should be darker for me being 12dpo. So hubby thinks I should continue with the Progesterone and told me to call the RE office and see what we need to do. So I called and already left a message with the nurses to call me back to tell me what I need to do next... I hope they will do betas and make sure they are doubling every 48 hours. My feelings are quite guarded right now. I really don't have any symptoms so that def makes me nervous. My boobs kinda hurt but not like they did 2 days ago... I don't know what to think.

Hubby says if we need to do the IUI in NY so be it, we will. He thinks it's too early to give up yet. My heart & gut are telling me the same. 

P.S. I have 1 more FRER left - I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## snowflakes120

This is not my test but this is what my test looks like: 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/gallery/54cc58d8ed35d446b361cca91e4ec17d/image_23578.jpg?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I completely agree with your hubby. Give it some time and let your doctor get back to you so you'd know what the next step is. I really think its a positive test! Your hormones might just need time to build.

Jaime - Thanks for the chart stalk. I had bleeding all of yesterday (like a light period and it was bright red) and by last night, it had turned dark brown. I still have a bit of dry brown spotting this morning but thank God I am no longer bleeding like as if it was a period. So now I don't think what to think. What was all that bleeding about???


----------



## snowflakes120

Update: RE office called and I have a beta test for HCG and Progesterone today on lunch. FX.


----------



## jrowenj

May no clue about the bleeding... wtf

Lisa fx!!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, glad your going to the RE office today. I definitely see a line and don't have to squint. 

May, that's so confusing, I have no clue what that bleed was about but hopefully your still in this cycle. FXd.


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa I still have a good feeling about it!! I really hope this is it!!! :) Bring on your Rainbow!!! :) 

I like OH thinking...if you do it in NY then so be it!! Don't give up yet!! 12 dpo is early girl, I know with my kids it wasnt dark til 14dpo...even this time I didn't get my dark til probalby 15dpo


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, I see a line too! OMG I hope the RE confirms the BFP!!! I am so excited!! 

May, I am not sure what that bleeding is about either. I just hope it means you are pregnant!!

AFM, went for my CD3 BW and u/s mostly everything looked normal except my right ovary was smaller than my left and the nurse asked me if I'd ever had surgery, which scared me a little me...they will be calling me with results this afternoon.


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, Glad the ultrasound went well, I'm sure they will figure out why one ovary is smaller. Wishing you all the best this cycle.

AFM, I want to test so badly, somebody needs to talk me out of it. AF is due Fri.


----------



## krystinab

Sunny skies said:


> Krystina, Glad the ultrasound went well, I'm sure they will figure out why one ovary is smaller. Wishing you all the best this cycle.
> 
> AFM, I want to test so badly, somebody needs to talk me out of it. AF is due Fri.

Just wait Sunny....give it at least until Wednesday!


----------



## Sunny skies

Thanks, Krystina, I need a voice of reason. This has been my longest TWW ever.


----------



## krystinab

So ladies tell me what you think...this month is all testing so there will be no actual treatment but I do have some leftover clomid. Do you think I should take it or I should wait until next cycle and start fresh with that treatment?


----------



## alleysm

krystinab said:


> So ladies tell me what you think...this month is all testing so there will be no actual treatment but I do have some leftover clomid. Do you think I should take it or I should wait until next cycle and start fresh with that treatment?

I think you should mail it to me.. lol


----------



## krystinab

alleysm said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> So ladies tell me what you think...this month is all testing so there will be no actual treatment but I do have some leftover clomid. Do you think I should take it or I should wait until next cycle and start fresh with that treatment?
> 
> I think you should mail it to me.. lolClick to expand...

Maybe I will! The pharmacy gave me waaaayyy too much!


----------



## mammaspath

i couldn't open lisa's test :(


----------



## krystinab

mammaspath said:


> i couldn't open lisa's test :(

trust us, its a BFP!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa the anticipation is killing me


----------



## alleysm

Its after lunch.. but i guess she wont have results back until tomorrow??


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, well the tests still havent gotten here. Mail just came. Supposedly they've been on their way here since Wednesday so I dont know why they are taking this long but I wont have to fight the urge until they get here.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry girls for the late check in. I went the RE for the HCG and Progesterone blood work. They weren't sure if they would get the results today or tomorrow because I went later in the AM. I am hoping for today because I am a huge ball of anxiety. Not much else to report. I'll check in as soon as I hear something.


----------



## mammaspath

oooooh i can't wait!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa im sure youre going bonkers!!!! If u break down and test later let us know!!


----------



## mammaspath

ya test.....cuz i didn't get to see the last one.......the pic says not found


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies so I just got a call back from my nurse and for the most part everything looks pretty good. My prolactin levels were elevated 39 (should be under 25), which is probably because I didnt fast like I was supposed to, but FSH and TSH were right where they are supposed to be...I think they were 7.47 for FHS (should be under 10) and 2.56 for thyroid (should be under 13)...whew one series of tests down, two more to go!


----------



## jrowenj

Great news, krystina


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, so happy that your first round of tests went well.


----------



## armymama2012

I need eyes. Is this OPK positive?
 



Attached Files:







0917121507.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news Krystina!!

Army - Get your man to bed - that bad boy is +++++++!!!

Amy - Is tomorrow gender scan? I am guessing BOY!!

AFM!!! It's confirmed. I am officially knocked up!! HCG was 63 and progesterone was 30!!! Not out of the woods yet - I have to go back on Wed to make sure they are doubling. But numbers looking great so far!! OMG. Thanks for standing by my side all day today and all the support today. I really needed it. I'm gonna test tomorrow again...


----------



## Kdk24

Miss a few days... Miss a lot!

Army... It's a little blurry but looks like it could be positive?!?
Krystin... Glad everything went well! What's the next step for you?
Lisa... The anticipation is killing me! I say a line is a line!

Afm... AF showed her head early! Which I'm surprisely okay with. Cd1 of a new cycle... Countdown to bd'ing has begun!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Ohhhhhh lisa.... what a journey you hve been on that ive been blessed to share with you for the past 9 months. I am soooooo excited for you, hun!!!!!!!!!!! Im so excited for the next 9 month journey of watching your baby bloom!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Omg Lisa woooooooooohoooooooo I knew it!!!!! Come on super high hcg...mine was like 30 at 14 dpo I hope u have twins hahhaha!!


----------



## Kdk24

I must have been typing at the same time!!!!! Holy shit... You're totally preggos!!!! Yay!! I'm so happy for you I could cry!


----------



## krystinab

OMG LISA this is so perfect! 1st try too! I am sooo happy for you!! You deserve this soo much! :hugs:


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, I knew that test was positive. I am so happy about the news. I'm sure the great news will keep coming and wish you an amazing pregnancy. What's your due date?

Army, that looks positive to me too, happy Beding.

KdK, sorry the witch got you, glad your Handling it ok. Good luck this cycle


----------



## snowflakes120

I just realized that Cheri22 was right about getting PG in Sept. Now let's see if she's right about the BOY part!! 

Thanks for all the kind words girls!! I love y'all and couldn't have done it without all of the support!! 

Sunny - My date is May 29, 2013 - at least that's what FF says!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa, I just knew it!!! Congrats again! I am so happy for you. You deserve it! Now maybe I should consider IUI too!!!


----------



## mammaspath

OH LiSA!!! THAT is the best news ever!!!! omg! so happy for you!


----------



## jrowenj

I have no doubt every girl in this thread is gonna get their rainbow!


----------



## mammaspath

me either........ill stay to watch everyone get a baby!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

I'll be sticking around too to cheer everyone on and witness all the good news!!

LIs a- You must be over the moon.... such great news!


----------



## armymama2012

Congrats Lisa! I knew once you said that the line had color that this was your rainbow! Now hoping I can get mine soon. 12 days until the due date of my last angel baby. 20 days until the sad remembrance of our son. We were going to go out of town ad do something with our daughter but bills have gotten in the way.


----------



## Hayaddie

I'm staying here too until everyone of us has our rainbow babies!!! That's so awesome Lisa!! 

And Krystina those are awesome results!!

Tomorrow is Amy's gender scan whoohooooo! What an awesome week and it's only Monday! Anymore testers this week??


----------



## Sunny skies

I'm suppose to test Friday, but I know I'm going to give in sooner. Trying to hold out until Wed. Hope this is a lucky week for me too.


----------



## jrowenj

Fx sunny! Hold out tilwed


----------



## armymama2012

Sunny skies said:


> I'm suppose to test Friday, but I know I'm going to give in sooner. Trying to hold out until Wed. Hope this is a lucky week for me too.

Me too!


----------



## Kdk24

Fx'd for sunny &army!!! Good thngs come in 3's!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Fx armyyy


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa I thought u had a Sept reading :) can't wait to see next hcg!


----------



## armymama2012

Having a sharp pain right above my right collarbone and cramping all over my abdomen, hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## krystinab

I think this is about to be BFP time!!! May, Sunny & Army fingers crossed y'all are next!

KD, me and you are coming up soon!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - Thanks! I don't even know if I am still in it for this cycle after the bleeding I had yesterday. I don't know whether to count it as AF or if I should count today at 4 DPO. Today the discharge is brown but there's quite a bit of it. I swear sometimes I feel like its never going to happen and I'll be the only one left in this thread. :(


----------



## shellideaks

Lisa congratulations! I'm so happy for you :D Can't wait to see what your numbers are again tomorrow! x


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa we need a pic of ur darker test! Woooohooooo


----------



## snowflakes120

Test was darker today. :) I am all out of FRER. So I am pleased with that! I'll do a digi tomorrow and I'll post that. ;)

Count me in as sticking around til every last one of us is PG!


----------



## armymama2012

Well pray that I get a sticky rainbow before the end of the year then Lisa or else you will be on this thread for another full year and a half!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa im sooooo damn excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, I knew the test would get darker...I am super excited!! I think there are more pregnant women than trying...this has to be the best thread ever...I cant wait until Bev changes the number from 17 to 18 :) 

May how are you holding up? Trust me it will happen, I know its tough when our bodies are not doing what they are supposed to. Are you considering going to an RE? You may just have Od early this month, like before you started with the OPKs.

Sunny, have you caved yet? Only one more day until you test!!

Army, how ya feeling? Any more symptoms?

AFM, nothing is really going on, just in limbo land until all these tests are done. Today is DH semen analysis, I am confident those spemeys are just fine. Then on Thursday I have my HSG and finally on Saturday we have our testing for infectious diseases...and it will be OVER!! I am really considering using clomid this cycle...havent completly made up my mind yet...


----------



## armymama2012

Was slightly crampy yesterday and very gassy, plus had a severe (tmi) bout of diarrhea. Cervix was high and closed yesterday when i checked so hopefully that is a good sign.


----------



## krystinab

Where the hell is everyone? There a hugh tornado warning on the east coast....I am so ready to go home.


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry, just got back from doing errands and it looks like my tests still aren't here and hubby wont go to Walmart and get me some .88 cent ones! Seriously starting to think someone just stole my tests from the mailroom!


----------



## krystinab

armymama2012 said:


> Sorry, just got back from doing errands and it looks like my tests still aren't here and hubby wont go to Walmart and get me some .88 cent ones! Seriously starting to think someone just stole my tests from the mailroom!

LOL I mean I get times are tough but to steal HPTs is too damn much!


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Lisa, I knew the test would get darker...I am super excited!! I think there are more pregnant women than trying...this has to be the best thread ever...I cant wait until Bev changes the number from 17 to 18 :)
> 
> May how are you holding up? Trust me it will happen, I know its tough when our bodies are not doing what they are supposed to. Are you considering going to an RE? You may just have Od early this month, like before you started with the OPKs.
> 
> Sunny, have you caved yet? Only one more day until you test!!
> 
> Army, how ya feeling? Any more symptoms?
> 
> AFM, nothing is really going on, just in limbo land until all these tests are done. Today is DH semen analysis, I am confident those spemeys are just fine. Then on Thursday I have my HSG and finally on Saturday we have our testing for infectious diseases...and it will be OVER!! I am really considering using clomid this cycle...havent completly made up my mind yet...

No, I haven't caved yet but luckily I've been in meetings most of the day and its helped keep my mind off of testing. I'm trying not to symptom spot but I've just been feeling different this cycle. I hope I'm not just getting sick or the symptoms can just be in my head. :shrug:

Have you spoken to them about whether you should continue to take clomid while your doing all the tests?


----------



## Sunny skies

armymama2012 said:


> Was slightly crampy yesterday and very gassy, plus had a severe (tmi) bout of diarrhea. Cervix was high and closed yesterday when i checked so hopefully that is a good sign.

I can never figure out how to check my cervix, I have no clue when I'm poking around what I should be looking for. When do you think you ovulated? I noticed in your chart you got a few positive OPK? Are you testing tomorrow too?


----------



## armymama2012

Sunny skies said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Was slightly crampy yesterday and very gassy, plus had a severe (tmi) bout of diarrhea. Cervix was high and closed yesterday when i checked so hopefully that is a good sign.
> 
> I can never figure out how to check my cervix, I have no clue when I'm poking around what I should be looking for. When do you think you ovulated? I noticed in your chart you got a few positive OPK? Are you testing tomorrow too?Click to expand...

I was going to test tomorrow morning but the tests a friend sent me still haven't gotten here and its been 6 days. I think someone stole them from the mailroom. It seems every months I get several +OPks and periods of EWCM. I just think my body keeps failing to ovulate the first or second time around.


----------



## Sunny skies

armymama2012 said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Was slightly crampy yesterday and very gassy, plus had a severe (tmi) bout of diarrhea. Cervix was high and closed yesterday when i checked so hopefully that is a good sign.
> 
> I can never figure out how to check my cervix, I have no clue when I'm poking around what I should be looking for. When do you think you ovulated? I noticed in your chart you got a few positive OPK? Are you testing tomorrow too?Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to test tomorrow morning but the tests a friend sent me still haven't gotten here and its been 6 days. I think someone stole them from the mailroom. It seems every months I get several +OPks and periods of EWCM. I just think my body keeps failing to ovulate the first or second time around.Click to expand...

Do you have a dollar store close by, I hear they work. Hope you get them soon. My package I ordered on line took forever too, may just be a delay with the mail. Hope you did ovulate earlier this cycle.


----------



## armymama2012

Sunny skies said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Was slightly crampy yesterday and very gassy, plus had a severe (tmi) bout of diarrhea. Cervix was high and closed yesterday when i checked so hopefully that is a good sign.
> 
> I can never figure out how to check my cervix, I have no clue when I'm poking around what I should be looking for. When do you think you ovulated? I noticed in your chart you got a few positive OPK? Are you testing tomorrow too?Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to test tomorrow morning but the tests a friend sent me still haven't gotten here and its been 6 days. I think someone stole them from the mailroom. It seems every months I get several +OPks and periods of EWCM. I just think my body keeps failing to ovulate the first or second time around.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a dollar store close by, I hear they work. Hope you get them soon. My package I ordered on line took forever too, may just be a delay with the mail. Hope you did ovulate earlier this cycle.Click to expand...


The nearest Dollar Store is right next to Walmart (3 miles away) and Walmart seems to actually have cheaper tests (by like 3 cents). Yeah, I will make myself go get some if they arent here by Friday.


----------



## snowflakes120

Amy!! What is your baby???!! Girl or Boy!!!

I used a Dollar Tree test on Sunday afternoon - showed a pink line!! Def recommend!!


----------



## jrowenj

Seriously, amy... Where are u?!


----------



## Hayaddie

Amyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!?!?


----------



## krystinab

OMG I cant believe I forgot Amy was getting her gender scan today! Where is she? I am betting a girl!


----------



## Jessica28

I've been checking in all day!! Thought for sure I had missed Amy's post!! Anxiously waiting here!


----------



## jrowenj

Someonefacebook stalkher!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I am considering going to an RE in a couple of months. I am just so depressed thinking there's something is wrong with me. What if the acupuncturist was right? Maybe I do have hypothyroidism or PCOS?

Sunny - Good luck!

Lisa - I am over the moon for you!!!

AFM - DH has an appointment for a sperm analysis this Friday. I am excited, yet, very nervous! They said the test results will take a week. Is that how long it usually takes?


----------



## Hayaddie

Nothing on FB yet!


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Kristina - I am considering going to an RE in a couple of months. I am just do depressed thinking there's something is wrong with me. What if the acupuncturist was right? Maybe I do have hypothyroidism or PCOS?
> 
> Sunny - Good luck!
> 
> Lisa - I am over the moon for you!!!
> 
> AFM - DH has an appointment for a sperm analysis this Friday. I am excited, yet, very nervous! They said the test results will take a week. Is that how long it usually takes?

They told us the SA takes 3 to 5 business days. Which I thought was weird because don't they die in a few hours? Is your Dh going in or bringing his deposit? They told us that he could get it at home and we had to bring it in within 2 hours...I think with the PCOS you should see an RE you may not have many issues and they can prescribe you something to help you O a good strong egg...


----------



## threemakefive

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Kristina - I am considering going to an RE in a couple of months. I am just do depressed thinking there's something is wrong with me. What if the acupuncturist was right? Maybe I do have hypothyroidism or PCOS?
> 
> Sunny - Good luck!
> 
> Lisa - I am over the moon for you!!!
> 
> AFM - DH has an appointment for a sperm analysis this Friday. I am excited, yet, very nervous! They said the test results will take a week. Is that how long it usually takes?

Hey if you have both you can join me :) I wouldn't worry about it!! Do you have any symptoms of either PCOS or hypo? Or have you ever been checked for either?


----------



## mammaspath

Im sorry......havent read through all the posts but we are team pink! Yaya!


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay!!!!! I finally guessed one right! Congrats girly!


----------



## krystinab

I knew your were having a girl...whoop whoop. Do you have any names?


----------



## mammaspath

Well we have a short list. Lilianna annavae vivian kataleya i need some names!


----------



## threemakefive

Woohooo Amy!!! So how many pink, blue, yellows do we have now?


----------



## jrowenj

Yeaaaa ur wish came true!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

krystinab said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Kristina - I am considering going to an RE in a couple of months. I am just do depressed thinking there's something is wrong with me. What if the acupuncturist was right? Maybe I do have hypothyroidism or PCOS?
> 
> Sunny - Good luck!
> 
> Lisa - I am over the moon for you!!!
> 
> AFM - DH has an appointment for a sperm analysis this Friday. I am excited, yet, very nervous! They said the test results will take a week. Is that how long it usually takes?
> 
> They told us the SA takes 3 to 5 business days. Which I thought was weird because don't they die in a few hours? Is your Dh going in or bringing his deposit? They told us that he could get it at home and we had to bring it in within 2 hours...I think with the PCOS you should see an RE you may not have many issues and they can prescribe you something to help you O a good strong egg...Click to expand...

Hubby is doing the deed at the clinic. Eeekkk!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

threemakefive said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Kristina - I am considering going to an RE in a couple of months. I am just do depressed thinking there's something is wrong with me. What if the acupuncturist was right? Maybe I do have hypothyroidism or PCOS?
> 
> Sunny - Good luck!
> 
> Lisa - I am over the moon for you!!!
> 
> AFM - DH has an appointment for a sperm analysis this Friday. I am excited, yet, very nervous! They said the test results will take a week. Is that how long it usually takes?
> 
> Hey if you have both you can join me :) I wouldn't worry about it!! Do you have any symptoms of either PCOS or hypo? Or have you ever been checked for either?Click to expand...

Hi Emily! Thyroid issues run in my mom's family but I have had blood work done before to make sure I don't have issues. I really am not sure what they look for but next time I do to the gyno I will have her check! Thanks for the support.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Amy - congrats on team pink. Yay!

So I started having slight bleeding again. This time it is accompanied by clots and its red. Intermittently its brown as well. What the hell????


----------



## Sunny skies

Yah, another SMEP princess, congrats.


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats on the girl Amy! I like Lilianna best! 

May - I have no clue what your body is doing girl! Hubby did his at the clinic on a Thursday - we got a call on Monday with the results. I think it's going to depend on the clinic and such.

Sunny & Army - Did either of y'all test?

AFM, I go for another set of HCG Beta's and Progesterone levels test today on lunch. Really hope they double, then I will feel good about putting a ticker in my siggy. FX.


----------



## alleysm

Did you post your first round of labs? I cant remember. .....


----------



## alleysm

Nm i just found it! 63 and p30 :)


----------



## krystinab

Good morning ladies!! This thread is buzzing this morning. Everyone has so much going on!!

May I think your RE or GYN will automatically check your thyroid. Thats pretty common when they do all of the other bw. I dont know whats going on with the off and on bleeding...I just hope your body figures out what it wants to do soon so you can be at peace.

Amy I think all of those names are nice, I think I like Vivian the best. What are your other kids named?

Lisa, cant wait to see todays numbers. I am sure the doubled!! WHoop Whoop! Youre having a baby. At what point does the RE release you to the OB?

Jamie, hows the house coming along? When do you start your leave? 


AFM, I have the HSG tomorrow, praying everything is ok...


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa- can't wait to hear results and see a ticker!

May- I don't know what's up with the bleeding. I hope its a good sign though :shrug:

Krystina- good luck!! House is getting there. We are waiting for the cabinets to come in 2 weeks. While we wait, we are finally painting the nursery and putting new carpet

Amy- I like lilliana! 

Anyone know where gemma went? Did she mention taking a break from bnb?


----------



## krystinab

Jamie, I was thinking about her too! I wonder how she's doing!


----------



## BeverleyLN

O.....M.....FUCKING.....G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LISAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

so so so so so so so happy right now!!!

let me know when you wanna be marked off as a bfp!


----------



## jrowenj

Bev i neeeed to see this babyyyu


----------



## armymama2012

Well FF moved my crosshairs again so I won't be testing for another week :( but it is weird and exciting to have me temp already a full degree above cover line at only 3 DPO. Never had that before.


----------



## dancing P

Hey ladies can i join you? me and DH have been trying for a baby for a year i found out i was 4 weeks pregnant then unfortunatly lost our baby. i am devestated
This month we are trying the SMEP!! :) any tips you could give me?
And congratulations to all your BFPS!!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Dancing P sorry about your loss...of course you can join us :) Bev did a good job of explaining the entire SMEP process on the first page of this thread. Thats what I use to make sure I am doing everything right :)


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome dancing p, good luck with SMEP.

Well I tested on a cheapie HPT this morning and BFN. I'm sure AF will be here soon. Starting to worry that I might not have even ovulated this cycle.


----------



## armymama2012

Sunny skies said:


> Welcome dancing p, good luck with SMEP.
> 
> Well I tested on a cheapie HPT this morning and BFN. I'm sure AF will be here soon. Starting to worry that I might not have even ovulated this cycle.

Retest in 3 days!


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Dancing P! Sorry for your loss. 

Sorry Sunny. Maybe it's still too early - your not out til AF shows! 

Army - I think FF got your day right. How does your BDing look around that day?

Jaime - I've been thinking about Gemma too. I hope she is well. Her FB looks like she's been busy and having lots of fun!

Krystina - The nurse told me the other day that they usually will release me to my OBGYN after the 7 week U/S.

I'm back from the bloods. Just really hoping for a good number. I am really nervous about the progesterone as my boobs barely hurt. It worries me a bit. Hoping they call me today before end of day so I can be less anxious.


----------



## alleysm

Don't forget about us and post your numbers asap!! Pins and needles!!


----------



## armymama2012

snowflakes120 said:


> Welcome Dancing P! Sorry for your loss.
> 
> Sorry Sunny. Maybe it's still too early - your not out til AF shows!
> 
> Army - I think FF got your day right. How does your BDing look around that day?
> 
> Jaime - I've been thinking about Gemma too. I hope she is well. Her FB looks like she's been busy and having lots of fun!
> 
> Krystina - The nurse told me the other day that they usually will release me to my OBGYN after the 7 week U/S.
> 
> I'm back from the bloods. Just really hoping for a good number. I am really nervous about the progesterone as my boobs barely hurt. It worries me a bit. Hoping they call me today before end of day so I can be less anxious.


Well we BD'd the 3 days before and the day of. Hope that's enough.


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa don't worry about the prog. That number was great and they can also supplement if need be...my little one is a first blood draw 7 prog baby and I used supplements til 13 weeks :) 

I too wondered abt gemma I went lookingthrough her profile I think she's been on just not much :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news! I more than doubled. HCG went from 63 on Monday to 185 today!! And Progesterone went from 30 to 29!!! I am PG!! OMG!! 

Off to go find me a ticker!! 

xoxo


----------



## Hayaddie

Soooooooo exciting! Twinsies?!? :)


----------



## alleysm

Whoot! Whoot!!!


----------



## krystinab

Lisa's having a baby, Lisa's having a baby, Lisa's having a baby, Lisa's having a baby, Lisa's having a baby, and I am soooo Happy for her and her hubby!!


----------



## jrowenj

Lisaaaaaaa yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BeverleyLN

So so happy Lisa!!!! marking you off now :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## BeverleyLN

YAY finally got one sorted for you all.... Here she is Miss Sofia Loren!!

She's gained 180 grams in 4 days which is fantastic and she's such a good girl...... she is my world
 



Attached Files:







rsz_1600_-_copy.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 12


----------



## amytrisha

Ahhh congratulations Lisa!! :) :hugs:

Bev she's BEAUTIFUL!! Look at all her hair the little princess! Congratulations again xxx


----------



## Kdk24

Yay!!!! Lisa!!! You must be on cloud nine!!!


----------



## krystinab

Bev, she's adorable, no doubt a princess


----------



## snowflakes120

Bev - She's gorgeous! She sure does have a head full of hair! Love her mittens!


----------



## Hayaddie

Awwww she's sooo cute Bev!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay im over the fricken moon!!!!!

those are awesome numbers!

bev - she is so cute!

im naming my daughter anastasia louise! do you love it!?


----------



## krystinab

mammaspath said:


> lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay im over the fricken moon!!!!!
> 
> those are awesome numbers!
> 
> bev - she is so cute!
> 
> im naming my daughter anastasia louise! do you love it!?

I do!


----------



## threemakefive

LISA!! YAY!! I KNEW IT!!! SOOOO HAPPY!!!

BEV omg adorable!!!

Amy-LOVE IT!


----------



## snowflakes120

I love love love the name Anastasia Louise!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, great news with the numbers doubling. So happy for you.

Bev, what a cutie, congrats.

Amy, I love the name.


----------



## Jessica28

Bev - She is perfect!! Love that head full of hair.. Loren is actually one of my all time favorites too!

Amy - I had a feeling it was a girl!! I love that you chose a name that isn't too popular! Now, if only OH and I could agree on some names!

Lisa - Still overjoyed for you!

ATM, I had my routine check up today and everything looks great! She ordered anohter routine u/s to and she thinks I wil probably get that scheduled for next week so that's exiciting. I got to hear the hb again today too.... 153 so still high! Have not gained a single ounce which means I have gained a total of 3 lbs in all since i've been preggo yet I look as big as a house. lol My sister booked our town hall for my shower on Dec. 8th so everything is starting to feel more real now and excitement is setting in! We I am off to order the finding nemo crib bedding!


----------



## krystinab

Jessica28 said:


> Bev - She is perfect!! Love that head full of hair.. Loren is actually one of my all time favorites too!
> 
> Amy - I had a feeling it was a girl!! I love that you chose a name that isn't too popular! Now, if only OH and I could agree on some names!
> 
> Lisa - Still overjoyed for you!
> 
> ATM, I had my routine check up today and everything looks great! She ordered anohter routine u/s to and she thinks I wil probably get that scheduled for next week so that's exiciting. I got to hear the hb again today too.... 153 so still high! Have not gained a single ounce which means I have gained a total of 3 lbs in all since i've been preggo yet I look as big as a house. lol My sister booked our town hall for my shower on Dec. 8th so everything is starting to feel more real now and excitement is setting in! We I am off to order the finding nemo crib bedding!

So Jess you can take off that cautiously pregnant now...change it to happily pregnant! Xoxox


----------



## Hayaddie

Amy I LOVE the name!


----------



## jrowenj

Omg bev!!!! Shes the most beautiful girl ever!!!!!!!!! Eeeek it makes it feel even more real that i will have pne of thos in only14 weeks!!

Amy looove the name!!!!!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Thanks Girls! i am loving motherhood and i believe that Sofia has sent out some magical baby dust to our SMEP thread there's gonna be a lot more BFPs!!!

Amy love the name


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I bet you are having twins!!! I am do happy for you!!

Bev - Miss Sofia is adorable. We should all be each other's kid's god-mothers after all we have gone through!!! Lol

Amy - Love the name!!!! Go team pink!

Jess - I am glad you are at ease with your pregnancy now!

Kristina - What's the next step with the RE? 

Sunny - Wait and test again!

Dancing P - Welcome!!

Who else did I miss??

AFM - I had my working interview yesterday and I think I am basically hired. The bad news is that I find lots of things wrong with the office and I want to discuss it with the boss to see if he's open to making changes before I take the job. Anyway, I had a temp dip today at 7 DPO. With all the bleeding in the last week I am counting myself out this cycle. I have been feeling lots of funny pinches and pulls since last night and even cramping for the last few days. I just want AF to come soon so I can start the next cycle. I am nervous about DH's SA tomorrow. I just can't take anymore negative TTC news after the messed up cycle I just had.


----------



## jrowenj

May dont worry. Everything is going to work out :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Well I was hoping for a good solid temp this morning that kept going up from yesterday's but my dog woke me up early so I had to discard my temp :(.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I just emailed the acupuncturist to see if she did anything to trigger all the bleeding and spotting I had. I am so angry I might have wasted another month!


----------



## Jessica28

I hate Canada atm - finding nemo bedding is nowhere to be found and the U.S won't ship here :(


----------



## alleysm

Jessica id be happy to mail it to you if you want to ship it to my VA address :)


----------



## armymama2012

Well I just got done putting frosting on a cake made for a picnic that it turns out that we aren't going to today. Argh...my phone didn't have enough of a charge to let me know that hubby called to tell me that he has guard duty and cant pick us up for the picnic. Oh well, at least our daughter gets a nap now.


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, maybe I'm emotional. A friend on another thread just basically told me that my eyes are wrong because NO ONE in her opinion can have that many +OPKs in one cycle. I'm not stupid, I can tell when its positive or not! I have several positive OPKs every cycle! I'm nearly in tears. I can't even answer her post because I will blow up on her.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Army - tell your friend to shove her opinion up her ass. No one asked for it and if she has nothing good to say then don't say it at all!!!! I can't stand people like that!


----------



## alleysm

Ive had multiple pos opks... just saying


----------



## alleysm

KRYSTINA - hsg today... please update us!!!


----------



## krystinab

Hey girls so the HSG didn't go the way I'd have liked....so my left side is normal the ink pushed through almost instantly my right side kept seizing and the ink never flowed through. The DR said it could be blocked or the seizing just wouldnt allow it...he told me that is should still be able to get pregnant but I am just so upset....I knew something was wrong...I wonder if my RE can force my left ovar to make to dominate follicle....


----------



## mammaspath

krystina - well the good news is you can and WILL get preggo!

MAY - totally understand the nerves.....i didn't even wanna go to my u.s. im still so nervous

army - i had a ton of opk one month......its here in the thread...........ur friend is annyoying me.

jaime - did you pick a name? i cant remember?

afm - oh just working and studying.........this is the craziest thing ive done so far......uh no working for me after the new year! yay!
oh and my cousin commited suicide out of nowhere! ugh his funeral is next weekend.


----------



## armymama2012

mammaspath said:


> krystina - well the good news is you can and WILL get preggo!
> 
> MAY - totally understand the nerves.....i didn't even wanna go to my u.s. im still so nervous
> 
> army - i had a ton of opk one month......its here in the thread...........ur friend is annyoying me.
> 
> jaime - did you pick a name? i cant remember?
> 
> afm - oh just working and studying.........this is the craziest thing ive done so far......uh no working for me after the new year! yay!
> oh and my cousin commited suicide out of nowhere! ugh his funeral is next weekend.

I'm sorry about your cousin. I had a distant relative commit suicide at 14 years old when I was 18. Very sad. Very smart young boy. I will pray for peace for you and your family.


----------



## Jessica28

alleysm said:


> Jessica id be happy to mail it to you if you want to ship it to my VA address :)

Alley - That would be awesome! I am in Newfoundland, Canada so I could send you the money it costs to ship it!


----------



## alleysm

Krys im not a big fan of spewing glitter and unicorns... but better one than none!!! Just last month you were dropping eggs by the handful! And healthy fat ones (given your p4 #). Those phuckers will be dropping from the left next time for sure and take a nice ride down ;)


----------



## krystinab

Amy I'm sorry to hear about your cousin. Were y'all close?

May what did the acupuncturist say? 

AFM, just laying around the house feeling sorry for myself..need to get my ass in gear I have 18 crabs to pick for dinner tonight! I think some sexual healing make help me feel better!


----------



## snowflakes120

Haha Alley - I LOVE how you worded that. How am I supposed to follow up after that!!

Krystina - The RE will not be able to dictate which side you will OV from. I do know that if you have a "bad side" that they do the ultrasounds and see where your Follies are. If they are on that side then they would just cancel that cycle. I am so sorry there wasn't spillage. Did they give you a reason? Could it be some sort of scarring or something? How you feeling though girl? I know you were scared of the pain! Are you relaxing on the couch with some girlie movies?

Army - Don't listen to her! 

Amy - Sorry about your cousin. 

May - Have you heard back the Acu?


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Haha Alley - I LOVE how you worded that. How am I supposed to follow up after that!!
> 
> Krystina - The RE will not be able to dictate which side you will OV from. I do know that if you have a "bad side" that they do the ultrasounds and see where your Follies are. If they are on that side then they would just cancel that cycle. I am so sorry there wasn't spillage. Did they give you a reason? Could it be some sort of scarring or something? How you feeling though girl? I know you were scared of the pain! Are you relaxing on the couch with some girlie movies?
> 
> Army - Don't listen to her!
> 
> Amy - Sorry about your cousin.
> 
> May - Have you heard back the Acu?

Well I feel shitty, DH made me feel better though..I feel like everything I ever wanted in life I had to work 2x as hard for even having a baby..ugh so frustrating. They DR said it could have been the seizing or blockage. For the life of me I cant understand why my tube would be blocked...


----------



## mammaspath

nothin wrong with a little marvin gaye to lighten the night......lol

ya we were close except for a few years ago......he was such a great guy masters in engineering a huge future but battling depression last two years.......i had no idea! It breaks my heart when i think about him.


----------



## Sunny skies

Amy, so sorry about your cousin.

Army, don't listen to negativity, our bodies are all different and she has no right to make you feel that way.

Krystina, so sorry about the news. I can't say I know how you feel but given that I only have one tube, I know the stress of worrying about not ovulating from my good side and feeling like my chances are cut in st least half, if my remaining tube is ok. I had no risk factors so sometimes things just happen for no reason. Lisa is right, now that you know you can take the necessary steps. All you need is one good tube and there are other options. Stay strong, sorry your feeling down.

Well I'm officially out. The witch has arrived. Onto the next cycle. Have I mentioned I hate this emotional rollercoaster of TTC.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - sorry about AF.

Amy - sorry about your cousin. 

Kristina - I am praying that your good tube is working well and will give you a baby soon! How was the HSG? I might have to get it done soon.

AFM - of course the acupuncturist did not email me back. She was so quick in sending me emails on buying vitamins she gets commission on but not so quick to reply to emails with me questioning if she triggered my AF. Bitch!


----------



## Kdk24

Sunny... Sorry about AF! But yay for a new cycle!!!

Amy... I'm so very sorry to hear about your cousin! That mist be heard to go through!

Krystin... Will the tube unseize(?) or unblock itself? Is there anything they do to help it? 

Afm... Just waiting for the witch to leave! Ugh! Hurry up already!


----------



## Jessica28

I am officially halfway there!! Still can't believe it!


----------



## threemakefive

Woohoo Jess :) 

Krystina...I bet it just didn't want stuff shoved through it but u know at least one tube is clear...we have a few girls in here with one tube :) think positive girl!

Who's our next tester?


----------



## krystinab

You ladies are the best!! I really appreciate all of the kind words!! I am not sure what I would do without you guys!

Jess, half way!! Whoop whoop!!

May, the test wasnt bad at all. I cramped a little bit when they were filling my uterus but other than that I didnt have any pain. If I wasnt an emotional crazy person when I left I probably would have went in to work. As for the accpuncturist what the hell is her issue. I say call her if she doesnt respond ot your email. Its not fair that you have to be uncertian about something that is so important...

Sunny, sorry the bitch came...UGH I hate her! 

KD they told me it that once the dye comes out the tube will relax and go back to normal...so I am hoping that my issue was the seizing not an actual blockage...I read online its hard to determine which is which without another procedure. I dont plan on getting any other procedures done...I just plan on getting pregnant!! 

Who is our next tester? Army? KD?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I finally heard back from the acupuncturist, what do you guys think?

Acupuncuturist:
"May, The bleeding usually means that the egg is trying to implant in your uterus. I would check your levels on a pregnancy stick and check if it is positive. If not it means you are almost there. good luck let me know."

So I replied:
"I read that implantation bleeding is usually more like spotting and it's brown. It also occurs from day 6-11 after ovulation. I had the bleeding on day 3 and it is bright red like a period, lasted more than a day and could fill a tampon. I am only 7 days post ovulation so I'll probably test next week. Is bleeding like what I had common after acupuncture?"

At last she said:
"May, we worked on normalizing your hormones last week. So If your body took the treatment well. It is already resetting your cycle. Please count the bleeding as day 1 of your period and correlate with your temperature. Usually people who come for fertility have conceive within 60 days when they come 1-2x per/week."


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am at the clinic with DH as we speak. He is doing the deed in this tiny room with dirty videos in the corner of this large waiting area. I feel bad for him... All this pressure of knowing people are right outside. It's also pretty funny at the same time and I am trying not to laugh! Lol. 

On another note, I have been very light headed and slight nauseous since I got here. Feel like my head is about to explode!


----------



## alleysm

"Bleeding is implantation go test.. just kidding its cd1 i actually screwed you out of a ttc cycle... hey buy some of my vitamins "" Please find a new no bullshit acupuncturist ... this one has simply pissed me off and i want to go beat her ass.


----------



## krystinab

May, I cant belive that he couldnt just bring the sample in. Sean WOULD NOT do it. You should have helped him...LOL


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Alley - she completely contradicted herself. One minute it's implantation and the next it's day 1. Wtf!!!

Kristina - the doctor actually said I can be in the room with DH while he gets it done. I said no thanks! Lol. The video he used was from the 80's!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Since FF reset my crosshairs, I'm testing next Tuesday because that will be 9 dpo. And then again next Friday. Btw, next Saturday is my "would of been" due date for the baby we miscarried in march.


----------



## jrowenj

Sunny - sorry about the damn witch!!!

Amy - so sorry about your cousin :hugs: I think we are going with Blake for sure!

Lisa - 4 weeks and 2 days! eeek! Its gonna fly by! When is your first appt??

May - wtf is that lady talking about?!?!?!?!?! And :rofl: about your husband in the tiny room... its the LEAST they can do for us! We have so much more embarassing stuff and hard ship while ttc!

Jess - time sure is flying by!

Army - that chick is dumb... i have heard that some women have positive OPK their whole cycles or on and off... Fx for next weeks hpt!!!

Alley - whats going on with you?? I forget :dohh:

KDK - hope the witch leaves soon so you can get movin!!!

Krystina - you're not out, right????


AFM - been painting up a damn storm every day after work until 11 pm and then hitting the sac. Sorry I have been MIA!


----------



## jrowenj

armymama2012 said:


> Since FF reset my crosshairs, I'm testing next Tuesday because that will be 9 dpo. And then again next Friday. Btw, next Saturday is my "would of been" due date for the baby we miscarried in march.

sorry about the would have been due date. that is such a hard day... if it makes you feel any better my would have been due date with the baby I lost was in May and I got my BFP that month... sooooo maybe you will have such luck!!!! :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

jrowenj said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Since FF reset my crosshairs, I'm testing next Tuesday because that will be 9 dpo. And then again next Friday. Btw, next Saturday is my "would of been" due date for the baby we miscarried in march.
> 
> sorry about the would have been due date. that is such a hard day... if it makes you feel any better my would have been due date with the baby I lost was in May and I got my BFP that month... sooooo maybe you will have such luck!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. I hope so. We would love to have another summer baby.


----------



## jrowenj




----------



## armymama2012

jrowenj said:


> View attachment 481471
> 
> 
> View attachment 481475

Cute! Love your bump. Is that the nursery?


----------



## jrowenj

thanks! Its the start of the nursery! We are doing top navy and bottom white separated by chair rail moulding! We are doing a sailor theme because my husband was in the navy. So, we have some cool decorations like a boat steering wheel, an oar, a ship and we are putting his navy uniform and medals in a frame to hang up


----------



## armymama2012

jrowenj said:


> thanks! Its the start of the nursery! We are doing top navy and bottom white separated by chair rail moulding! We are doing a sailor theme because my husband was in the navy. So, we have some cool decorations like a boat steering wheel, an oar, a ship and we are putting his navy uniform and medals in a frame to hang up

Great idea. Back at the home we own in IL DH used acrylic paints to paint a dead tree over where we had the changing table (baby poop smell kills trees you know!). He also painted a sun and clouds on the ceiling and a huge living tree at the head of the crib. The really neat thing is DH has 20 miniature airplanes so we used hooks and fishing line to hang them from the ceiling in formation (Russian MIGs against American fighter planes). It was so cool but I never got pictures of it before we moved out. Now his cousin is renting from us but he has a hard time keeping a job so we might have to kick him out in December when I move back to IL.


----------



## jrowenj

armymama2012 said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> thanks! Its the start of the nursery! We are doing top navy and bottom white separated by chair rail moulding! We are doing a sailor theme because my husband was in the navy. So, we have some cool decorations like a boat steering wheel, an oar, a ship and we are putting his navy uniform and medals in a frame to hang up
> 
> Great idea. Back at the home we own in IL DH used acrylic paints to paint a dead tree over where we had the changing table (baby poop smell kills trees you know!). He also painted a sun and clouds on the ceiling and a huge living tree at the head of the crib. The really neat thing is DH has 20 miniature airplanes so we used hooks and fishing line to hang them from the ceiling in formation (Russian MIGs against American fighter planes). It was so cool but I never got pictures of it before we moved out. Now his cousin is renting from us but he has a hard time keeping a job so we might have to kick him out in December when I move back to IL.Click to expand...

omg that sounds so cool!!! And LOL to the poop killing the tree! hahahahaha!


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks, we had planned to paint a pond on one wall with fish, a lion, and a giraffe near the door frame which would have been a growth chart and so cute!


----------



## threemakefive

May lol poor oh but 80s porn is the best hahah

Jaime how cute!! Youre looking good

Afm...got my Halloween costume/announce pregnancy on fb outfit :) (my aunt has a party every year so we have to dress up )and had a great morning out with the fam..we have gorgeous weather :)


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime - I am so loving the nursery so far! It is going to look amazing when it is finished! We have decided on Finding Nemo for our theme even though it has a lot of blue in it! I am also in love with the name Blake too! All the names I like I could never get OH to agree to... he doesn't like real popular names but he doesn't like older names either... If this baby is a boy then he might be a while before he gets a name!

May - It's so frustrating when people contradict themselves... like wtf? She must be just in it for the pay check! I can't wait until you get your BFP! As for your OH - hats off to him! Like Krystina said, my OH would never do it either. lol. Hope everything starts looking up real soon!


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm starting to freak out. I did my Beta #3 today and haven't heard back with the number yet. They have never called past 4. I'm scared that something is wrong. I really want it back before the weekend. I'll be so worried for the next 2 days.


----------



## alleysm

Call them!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

The nurses have a message on the phone that says calls after 3 will be returned the next business day. It's past 4 now. :(


----------



## alleysm

Noooooo!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Phewwwww.

HCG is 532 (up from 185 on Wed) but Progesterone went down to 26 (from 29 on Wed). They are going to have the RE look everything over and they will call me Monday with what the next steps will be.


----------



## mammaspath

those are great numbers!!!! im still so excited for yoU!


----------



## krystinab

Yaaaaaaa Lisa!! Your Numbers a great!


----------



## snowflakes120

Nurse called back again. 1st Ultrasound is 10/12 @ 8am. I will be a little over 7 weeks. RE isn't worried about the Progesterone levels. I can call the nurses and do more Betas/Progesterone tests if I want. They will just draw up the paperwork. I may do one once a week til the U/S for more piece of mind bc I am such a nutcase. 3 weeks til 1st ultrasound!


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Nurse called back again. 1st Ultrasound is 10/12 @ 8am. I will be a little over 7 weeks. RE isn't worried about the Progesterone levels. I can call the nurses and do more Betas/Progesterone tests if I want. They will just draw up the paperwork. I may do one once a week til the U/S for more piece of mind bc I am such a nutcase. 3 weeks til 1st ultrasound!

I can't wait!! You are going to see your lil bean soon!


----------



## threemakefive

Wooohooo!! Make ticker to count down days til we see your little gummy bear :) or gummy bears  Those numbers are great!


----------



## krystinab

threemakefive said:


> Wooohooo!! Make ticker to count down days til we see your little gummy bear :) or gummy bears  Those numbers are great!

Three you're a papaya!!!! I love the term gummy bear...babies do look like gummys....I'm stealing that one from you!


----------



## threemakefive

krystinab said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Wooohooo!! Make ticker to count down days til we see your little gummy bear :) or gummy bears  Those numbers are great!
> 
> Three you're a papaya!!!! I love the term gummy bear...babies do look like gummys....I'm stealing that one from you!Click to expand...

I know!!! Although it feels Like a toddler in there hahah And I think so too, that one and tadpole are my fave terms for babies :)


----------



## armymama2012

krystinab said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Wooohooo!! Make ticker to count down days til we see your little gummy bear :) or gummy bears  Those numbers are great!
> 
> Three you're a papaya!!!! I love the term gummy bear...babies do look like gummys....I'm stealing that one from you!Click to expand...

My son's nickname was Gummi Bear. Spelled that way after the German people who made his favorite song (Gummy bear song on youtube).


----------



## jrowenj

Holy fucking renovations! Krystina, you're not too far away. You and sean get ur asses over here to help! Hahahahaha


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, been having on and off really strong cramping in abdomen. I partially think it is gas but is also feels like someone keeps pinching my really hard. These don't feel like AF cramps either.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Army - I feel the same. I have been crampy and feeling some twinges/pulls. But I tested this morning at 9DPO and its negative. I will wait till Tues and see if AF comes before testing again. I have also been very hungry, gassy and peeing lots!


----------



## armymama2012

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Army - I feel the same. I have been crampy and feeling some twinges/pulls. But I tested this morning at 9DPO and its negative. I will wait till Tues and see if AF comes before testing again. I have also been very hungry, gassy and peeing lots!

Pretty much here except I have no appetite and any pasta or rice tastes icky to me. Once I start eating meat though I don't want to stop eating. Having cake in about 10 minutes! Mmmm....


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

armymama2012 said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Army - I feel the same. I have been crampy and feeling some twinges/pulls. But I tested this morning at 9DPO and its negative. I will wait till Tues and see if AF comes before testing again. I have also been very hungry, gassy and peeing lots!
> 
> Pretty much here except I have no appetite and any pasta or rice tastes icky to me. Once I start eating meat though I don't want to stop eating. Having cake in about 10 minutes! Mmmm....Click to expand...

Hope that's a good sign!!


----------



## armymama2012

BamBamsMaMa said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Army - I feel the same. I have been crampy and feeling some twinges/pulls. But I tested this morning at 9DPO and its negative. I will wait till Tues and see if AF comes before testing again. I have also been very hungry, gassy and peeing lots!
> 
> Pretty much here except I have no appetite and any pasta or rice tastes icky to me. Once I start eating meat though I don't want to stop eating. Having cake in about 10 minutes! Mmmm....Click to expand...
> 
> Hope that's a good sign!!Click to expand...

I hope so too since I am usually all about pasta! I hope it means I'm pregnant with a boy if I am pregnant!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Holy fucking renovations! Krystina, you're not too far away. You and sean get ur asses over here to help! Hahahahaha

Lls my ass is too lazy!! You are a strong woman, pregnant and doing renovations...


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Everyone must be having a great weekend! So quiet in here. I am dreading work tomorrow. How is everyone? I am crampy and I just know AF is on her way.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls!

Busy weekend for me we had a welcoming party for Sofia it was amazing and we got some beautiful outfits for her she's now kitted out until she's 1 lol.
Wanted to share a pic of her stunning cot! my mums cousin made it she makes baby cots, hand embroidered blankets, hats, facinators and many more i'm actually going to send a pic to the Royal Family! i can picture Kate and Wills baby in this cot!!! it is simply AMAZING!!! 

So we're evicting some tenants from a property just a hour from my inlaws in Derbyshire and completely renovating the property hoping to be in it for Christmas.... feel a little mean they really wanted to buy it but couldn't afford it so have been asking about leasing and now they've received the eviction notice..... not much i can do about it unfortunately we need a house and this is the one we want to live in
 



Attached Files:







phpYu2wGcAM.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Hayaddie

Wow that is AMAZING Bev!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

That is beyond exquisite Bev! 

May - Cramps can be good! When do you plan to test? Hope you get hubby's results really soon.

Emily - Yeah for PG halloween reveal! I can't find a countdown ticker. I have been looking though. No such luck.

Army - Mmmm pasta sound delish!

Jaime is being taken over with Reno's!


----------



## armymama2012

snowflakes120 said:


> That is beyond exquisite Bev!
> 
> May - Cramps can be good! When do you plan to test? Hope you get hubby's results really soon.
> 
> Emily - Yeah for PG halloween reveal! I can't find a countdown ticker. I have been looking though. No such luck.
> 
> Army - Mmmm pasta sound delish!
> 
> Jaime is being taken over with Reno's!

Craving steak and Reese's cups!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Bev - that cot is gorgeous!

Lisa - cramping in my case is bad. :(. I am so scared to get hubby's results back.

AFM I tested today at CD 11, and of course, bfn! I am tired of this shit. How many more let downs am I going to endure before I get pregnant? We are doing everything right and we are disappointed every month. I hate my body, just like it hates me.


----------



## armymama2012

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Bev - that cot is gorgeous!
> 
> Lisa - cramping in my case is bad. :(. I am so scared to get hubby's results back.
> 
> AFM I tested today at CD 11, and of course, bfn! I am tired of this shit. How many more let downs am I going to endure before I get pregnant? We are doing everything right and we are disappointed every month. I hate my body, just like it hates me.

I still have hope for you! Wait 3 days and test again! I am testing tomorrow.


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry for the BFN today May. I know the feeling huns about wondering when it will happen. Just keep trucking along - that's all we can do right??!! I was so worried about hubby's results and he ended up turning out to be "excellent"!! Don't be scared!

Army - I ate so much chocolate this weekend! FX for you tomorrow!


----------



## jrowenj

Army- hoping those sx are good signs! Fx fxfxfxfx

May- don't feel down. As lisa said just keep trucking and stay positive. Easier said than done, I know but when the time is right it will happen. Promise! Hugs

Lisa- I bet you had the best weekend ever knowing there is a peanut sprouting in there

Emily I can't wait to see pic of ur halloween costume

Afm I over did it this weekend. I'm in pain now. I spent all fri night, all day sat and all sunday painting, helping install carpet, putting up moldings... My back and feett are not happy!


----------



## krystinab

Good morning ladies! 

May- I am sorry about the BFN, good thing is you and hubby are getting all of your testing done so I am sure a BFP is just around the corner!

Jamie- who do you think you are superwoman??? LOL You had a busy weekend!!

Lisa- hows the newly pregnant life? Still on :cloud9:

Army- I hope all your symptoms lead to a BFP!

Alley- whats up lady??

Bev- that bassinet its the cutest thing ever!! I am super excited about you and you family being in a new home by the Holidays. It does suck for the tennants but at the same time you have a new baby and gotta do what you gotta do!!

AMF, nothing really going on...I am in that boring time wating to ovulate. I am guessing it will happen this weekend. I am feeling crampy on both sides which I think is a good thing :) I am anxiously waiting for my nurse to call me about my HSG. FX that my tube was just spasming out....and not blocked


----------



## CatchBabyDust

hello everyone!! :)

Still CD10 here...ready to start the SMEP this cycle!! :) i just finished my first AF after my miscarriage in August. I am hoping this is our cycle..so anxious yet so stressed out.. one minute i have a good feeling about this cycle the other im so stressed and feeling hopeless... I just hope i get my bfp this cycle :( praying so hard!! Baby dust everyone and congrats for all the bfps :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

and also stupid question but what is AMF? just curious..seeing it everywhere..im guessing its updates about urself? but what is it short for exactly :)


----------



## amytrisha

CatchBabyDust said:


> and also stupid question but what is AMF? just curious..seeing it everywhere..im guessing its updates about urself? but what is it short for exactly :)

AFM is as for me hun :) x


----------



## Sunny skies

Bev, that is so beautiful, definitely made for a princess.

Army, hope those cravings are a good sign and you get that BFP.

Lisa, It's still sinking in that your pregnant. Wohoo!

Jamie, what a super woman you are. Put your feet up and relax, you deserve it.

Krystina, Hope your tube is fine, FXd .

May, don't worry your not alone, my body hates me too. Sorry about the BFN.

AFM I had myself a little pitty party this weekend. The witch is gone so I'm trying to be positive once again this cycle. I hope I get a positive OPK this cycle. If by the end of the year I don't get my BFP, I'll have to explore my options. I think IVF may be my best option?


----------



## krystinab

Sunny skies said:


> Bev, that is so beautiful, definitely made for a princess.
> 
> Army, hope those cravings are a good sign and you get that BFP.
> 
> Lisa, It's still sinking in that your pregnant. Wohoo!
> 
> Jamie, what a super woman you are. Put your feet up and relax, you deserve it.
> 
> Krystina, Hope your tube is fine, FXd .
> 
> May, don't worry your not alone, my body hates me too. Sorry about the BFN.
> 
> AFM I had myself a little pitty party this weekend. The witch is gone so I'm trying to be positive once again this cycle. I hope I get a positive OPK this cycle. If by the end of the year I don't get my BFP, I'll have to explore my options. I think IVF may be my best option?

I doubt you'd have to go straight to IVF. Have you tried clomid?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I should be getting AF tomorrow and I am going to schedule an appointment to see my gyno for CD 2/3 blood test. I will also ask her for a sonogram due to the mid-cycle bleeding I had this month and the crampy weird feeling I have been having. Maybe it's a cyst or fibroids! Urgggg!!!!


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I should be getting AF tomorrow and I am going to schedule an appointment to see my gyno for CD 2/3 blood test. I will also ask her for a sonogram due to the mid-cycle bleeding I had this month and the crampy weird feeling I have been having. Maybe it's a cyst or fibroids! Urgggg!!!!

I really hope you dont have any fybroids....when i went in for my cd3 they did a vaginal u/s and were able to see pretty much everything, also during the HSG they can get a good look at all your goods. I am hoping that they give you a good course of action so you can get that BFP soon!


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> Bev, that is so beautiful, definitely made for a princess.
> 
> Army, hope those cravings are a good sign and you get that BFP.
> 
> Lisa, It's still sinking in that your pregnant. Wohoo!
> 
> Jamie, what a super woman you are. Put your feet up and relax, you deserve it.
> 
> Krystina, Hope your tube is fine, FXd .
> 
> May, don't worry your not alone, my body hates me too. Sorry about the BFN.
> 
> AFM I had myself a little pitty party this weekend. The witch is gone so I'm trying to be positive once again this cycle. I hope I get a positive OPK this cycle. If by the end of the year I don't get my BFP, I'll have to explore my options. I think IVF may be my best option?
> 
> I doubt you'd have to go straight to IVF. Have you tried clomid?Click to expand...

No, but because I only have one tube, IVF is often recommended. I know I'm jumping ahead, but I just worry it will never happen for me naturally. I will definitely consider meds first.


----------



## krystinab

Sunny skies said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> Bev, that is so beautiful, definitely made for a princess.
> 
> Army, hope those cravings are a good sign and you get that BFP.
> 
> Lisa, It's still sinking in that your pregnant. Wohoo!
> 
> Jamie, what a super woman you are. Put your feet up and relax, you deserve it.
> 
> Krystina, Hope your tube is fine, FXd .
> 
> May, don't worry your not alone, my body hates me too. Sorry about the BFN.
> 
> AFM I had myself a little pitty party this weekend. The witch is gone so I'm trying to be positive once again this cycle. I hope I get a positive OPK this cycle. If by the end of the year I don't get my BFP, I'll have to explore my options. I think IVF may be my best option?
> 
> I doubt you'd have to go straight to IVF. Have you tried clomid?Click to expand...
> 
> No, but because I only have one tube, IVF is often recommended. I know I'm jumping ahead, but I just worry it will never happen for me naturally. I will definitely consider meds first.Click to expand...

Yea I feel you its def tough...I heard a lot of times that they will do meds and maybe an IUI if your good side ovulates. Look at Lisa, a BFP after her first cycle of IUI...it will happen for us too honey! I told my mom I am not letting anyone babysit my baby...as hard as I am working for him to come :)


----------



## Hayaddie

May, if the crazy acupuncture lady was right about it signaling a new cycle when would that make your ovulation??


----------



## snowflakes120

Sunny, I don't think you need to jump right into IVF right away. I would at least give some med's with ultrasound monitoring a chance 1st for sure! 

Krystina - Kinda cloud 9. I'm a bit nervous right now bc my boobs don't hurt as much as they did this weekend. I don't know. I'm going to go for another Beta/P4 test on Wed. Have you heard from the nurse.


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Sunny, I don't think you need to jump right into IVF right away. I would at least give some med's with ultrasound monitoring a chance 1st for sure!
> 
> Krystina - Kinda cloud 9. I'm a bit nervous right now bc my boobs don't hurt as much as they did this weekend. I don't know. I'm going to go for another Beta/P4 test on Wed. Have you heard from the nurse.

Dont fret about the boobs...I am sure everything is perfect with your gummy bear :) I havent heard from my nurse. I am gussing she will call me tomorrow, she was on vacation last week...I am just so damn anxious, ya know??


----------



## Jessica28

Lisa - I had sore nipples a couple days at first and then it went away. It is only recently that I find my boobs are sore again so don't go stressing over that! My pregnancy is progressing normally and I haven't had much of anything in the way of symptoms! So excited for you.

May - I am sure things that things will start looking up for you! Really hope you get some answers soon though.

Army - Hope those are good signs! Can't wait until you test!

Bev - THat is the most beautiful cot I have ever seen! Your family member has quite the talent!

Jaime - RELAX woman!

ATM, I am getting ready to go to an in-service out of town tomorrow. Short notice as I just found out this morning and there was so much to do and of course I couldn't find all the material I needed to take with me! Just need to pack my suitcase and other odds and ends and then I will be ready to go. At least I will get to see my sister and do a little bit of shopping!! Right now, I am off to try and find babys heartbeat for my friend who is due in April. I really hope we can find it because I know how worrisome it can when we can't pick it up!! My baby now reassures me with kicks quite often!


----------



## krystinab

Ok so I got an email back from my nurse...I'm making an appointment to talk about the next steps...the RE wants to see my HSG films to check it it's a true blockage...hoping everything is ok...the infectious desiese tests came back negative...all were waitin on the the SA...which I am sure is ok...ugh...pray for a sista!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hayaddie said:


> May, if the crazy acupuncture lady was right about it signaling a new cycle when would that make your ovulation??

Good question... although I really don't think that day of bleeding is considered CD 1 because I literally only had light bleeding for one full day. Then it was just scant spotting for the next couple of days. Plus I usually O on CD 20. This acupuncturist completely messed me up!!! :growlmad:


----------



## jrowenj

May, ur chart looks good though :shrug:


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Ok so I got an email back from my nurse...I'm making an appointment to talk about the next steps...the RE wants to see my HSG films to check it it's a true blockage...hoping everything is ok...the infectious desiese tests came back negative...all were waitin on the the SA...which I am sure is ok...ugh...pray for a sista!

I'm praying for you!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> May, ur chart looks good though :shrug:

It's so deceiving. It always looks good but never results in a BFP. I think AF is soon to show her nasty face.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Well 12 DPo and AF is a no show. Usually I would have spotting by 11 DPO and full flow by today. But nothing! I am still crampy. I know she's on her way. I just know the acupuncture has done messed up my cycle. I don't even know how that's going to impact me for the next few cycles. I am so frustrated!


----------



## armymama2012

I just tested and BFP! Will post pics soon.


----------



## jrowenj

Omg armyyyy congrats!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Congrats Army! You know your body girl! You knew you were pregnant!! Happy & Healthy 9 months!!

May, when are you testing again? Maybe this is it!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG!! Army!!! You can tell your "friend" that said you can't get + OPK's in one cycle to shove it!! OMG!! I am so happy for you!! 

Thread is on fire again! Things always happen in 3's!! Just sayin'!!


----------



## krystinab

So I just scheduled my follow-up/ next steps appointment for Thursday morning...I am very anxious. AF is due mid-October so treatment is right around the corner!!


----------



## jrowenj

Woohoo krystina


----------



## BeverleyLN

Congrats Army!! marking you off

Krystina so happy that you're getting somewhere got my fingers crossed for you...

Totally forgot what i've just read lmao... the nightfeeds taking it's toll


----------



## threemakefive

WOOOHOOOO!! YAY! Army just in time for your OH to head out and you don't have to wait!!! How many kids do you have already?

Krystina so excited for you!!! Youre next!


----------



## mammaspath

krystina - just a praying for you sister!

may - gosh i hope you get this cycle stuff figured out but your chart does look good.

army - congrats!!! can't wait to see pics!

bev - so looking forward to night feeds.......weird......but this baby consistantly wakes me up at 4am.....


----------



## mammaspath

omg - im a papaya............just noticed!


----------



## Kdk24

Army.... Congrats!!! I had a dream this morning I got a pos hpt; I guess it was for you!!! How exciting!!! 

Krystina... It's gotta be such a relief knowing your getting somewhere! 

Afm... Just waiting to ovulate! OH has to go out of town cd13-14, so lots of bd'ing cd11-12 & 14-15! I've been helping my coworker get ready for her baby who's do any day now. We've been organizing and building all things baby! It's cathartic most of the time, but there are other days when it makes me so sad! I guess it wouldn't be as special if I want it some bad!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok. MS just kicked in with a backache. Ugh...but yay!


This will be our 4th pregnancy. 

As requested here are the pics. Keep in mind that the line was still very faint this morning:
 



Attached Files:







BFP 8-25-2012 007.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 10









BFP 8-25-2012 006.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bride2b

Hi ladies

I've not been around for a while, but am sooooo happy to see more BFP and none more so than Lisa! You so deserve this after all this time and agony! Congrats hun xxxx

AFM I am back to TTC! Just been in a shitty mood so have stayed away so no to shit you all out! Hopefully I'll snap out of it soon! xx


----------



## krystinab

Bride2b said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've not been around for a while, but am sooooo happy to see more BFP and none more so than Lisa! You so deserve this after all this time and agony! Congrats hun xxxx
> 
> AFM I am back to TTC! Just been in a shitty mood so have stayed away so no to shit you all out! Hopefully I'll snap out of it soon! xx

OMG Jamie was just asking about you!! I miss you and glad you are starting to TTC again!! Id rather you on here with a shitty attitiude than you gone :hugs: Hows the newlywed life??


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

krystinab said:


> Congrats Army! You know your body girl! You knew you were pregnant!! Happy & Healthy 9 months!!
> 
> May, when are you testing again? Maybe this is it!

I don't know if i can bear to test again. I tested yesterday at 11 DPO and it was negative. So still no AF yet which is usual. I am crampy and my left side feels uncomfortable. Maybe it's a cyst.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - welcome back! You were missed!

Army - Congrats!!

Kristina - I am so glad you will start treatment soon. What's next?

Amy - MmmMmm papaya!

AFM - I made an appointment to see my gyno this Thursday to see why I had mid-cycle bleeding and if its due to the acupuncture. I also want her to do a sonogram/ultrasound to see if anything is wrong. Period is late and my left side bothers me a bit. Feels like there's pulls and it's slightly crampy. DH's SA results should be back by then too.


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Gemma - welcome back! You were missed!
> 
> Army - Congrats!!
> 
> Kristina - I am so glad you will start treaent soon. What's next?
> 
> Amy - MmmMmm papaya!
> 
> AFM - I made an appointment to see my gyno this Thursday to see why I had mid-cycle bleeding and if its due to the acupuncture. I also way her to so a sonogram/ultrasound to see if anything is wrong. Period is late and my left side bothers me a bit. Feels like there's pulls and it's slightly crampy. DH's SA results should be back by then too.

I hope that can offer you some answers a lot of times MD's dont have good information about natural stimulation (acpuncture, herbal teas) but I hope your DR can figure out whats going on. I will find out my next steps on Thursday, thats when I have my follow up appointment.


----------



## Sunny skies

Army, congrats, you really know your body.

Gemma, so glad your back and hope you cheer up soon, you've been missed around here. Where ate you at in your cycle?

May, hope you figure out what's happening, maybe your the third BFP? FXd for you.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny skies said:


> May, hope you figure out what's happening, maybe your the third BFP? FXd for you.

I hope so but doubt it. I am starting to get a bit more crampy. Think AF is here soon!


----------



## krystinab

May your chart is looking good. A lot of women say there BFP felt just like AF coming. What time is your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I tested again and it's still bfn! Tomorrow's appt is at 4:30pm but I am supposed to do CD 2 blood work. AF still hasn't arrived so I think I going to reschedule the appt. mega frustrated!


----------



## jrowenj

May, do you think maybe you ovd on cd23??


----------



## snowflakes120

jrowenj said:


> May, do you think maybe you ovd on cd23??

I was thinking the same thing. That maybe you got a good notice with that + OPK?

I went in this AM for my 5 week Beta and P4 today. I am super nervous and so scared of another MC. I don't know what to think. I still don't have many symptoms. Just very worried.


----------



## jrowenj

Dont worry, lisa. I was a mess the first few months of pregnancy worrying about another mmc esp since i had no symptoms. Youre still very early for sx so tryyyy and relax even though we never do!


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, I am sure you are just fine. Its awesome they test you so much, that should put your mind at ease.

May, if I were you I'd call and see if you could just come in. Are you spotting or anything? It looks like Jamie and Lisa may be right about you Oing on CD 23. Have you gotten your hubbys SA back yet?


----------



## krystinab

So I havent used OPKs or temped this cycle and I am on cd12. I really think I am going to use an OPK tomorrow. I thought it would be less stressful if I didnt use opks but I was wrong. We havent BDd since Sunday cause Sean missed his appointment last week to make his deposit BUT he is going tomorrow. I usually O around CD14 so I am hoping theres still a chance but I am not feeling to optimistic.


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks girls. Just having a freak out day yesterday - cried for most of my lunch break but I just don't "feel pregnant" and that is exactly how my MC was. No symptoms. I am just flat out worried today. I have such anxiety over these levels. 

Krystina - It's hard to find that happy medium of what makes you the most relaxed. Whether it's not temping or not OPK's or just one and not the other....


----------



## armymama2012

Well preggo symptoms hit me hard last night. One minute chills, next minute hot flashes. Also got nauseous cooking the ground beef for spaghetti. Woke up this morning, peeing every hour, hot flashes, and major MS that wont let up.


----------



## alleysm

Anyone else get the occasional feeling like your vagina is falling out? Just wondering if its just me or if i should add it to the list of my defective lady parts.. im cd2 btw..


----------



## krystinab

ALLLEEEYYYY!! If your queen victoia is about to fall out you better so some keigling...LOL But seriously, when AF is in the house I feel all kinds of crazy

Army- has your line gotten darker?


----------



## armymama2012

alleysm said:


> Anyone else get the occasional feeling like your vagina is falling out? Just wondering if its just me or if i should add it to the list of my defective lady parts.. im cd2 btw..

When I had AF it felt like someone was pushing a really heavy rolling pin over my uterus. Made me feel really weak.


----------



## mammaspath

lisa - i can't tell you not to worry but i do remember jess saying she had little to no symptoms and jrowe always saying that she did feel preggo.......and most of us came from a loss......hugs k.

alley - um ya i feel ya on the ladies part......ugh.

army - are you gonna keep testing???? i love tests!

may - wth! can't wait for an update!

krystina - are you doing iui? im so lost sometimes?


----------



## armymama2012

krystinab said:


> ALLLEEEYYYY!! If your queen victoia is about to fall out you better so some keigling...LOL But seriously, when AF is in the house I feel all kinds of crazy
> 
> Army- has your line gotten darker?

LOL You tell me.
 



Attached Files:







Random Things 212.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5









BFP!!!!! 005.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## krystinab

Army now thats a line :) Lovin it!!

Amy no I am not starting with IUI the RE recommended FSH injections & timed intercourse. I am going to find out the plan tomorrow...like when it starts and what not...

Lisa, I am guessing you are having a boy I hear a lot of women are symptomless with them.


----------



## mammaspath

wow army...........how awesome is that line!!!!


----------



## alleysm

Maybe i need hubs to give queen victoria more sausage... put more in then maybe it wont feel like my shit is falling out.... lmao


----------



## alleysm

And he wants me to clarify.. sausage log.. so yall arent thinking "link" ...


----------



## snowflakes120

Haha! Alley sausage log.

AFM, I am super happy about my levels - they were 5,892. I am 5 weeks or 21dpo. However, I am less than pleased with my Progesterone level falling yet again. It is down to 20. And I'm pissed at the RE. She doesn't want to do anything. I was at 30 last Monday. It is going down and she doesn't want to do anything. From what I have read - 20 should be the lowest it should be to sustain a pregnancy. I told the nurse, that I wanted her to talk to the RE again and let her know that I am concerned and I'd rather be safe than sorry. I am beyond mad right now. If this keeps going down I will loose this baby. I may just raise my dose myself. I am so mad I could spit nails!


----------



## armymama2012

snowflakes120 said:


> Haha! Alley sausage log.
> 
> AFM, I am super happy about my levels - they were 5,892. I am 5 weeks or 21dpo. However, I am less than pleased with my Progesterone level falling yet again. It is down to 20. And I'm pissed at the RE. She doesn't want to do anything. I was at 30 last Monday. It is going down and she doesn't want to do anything. From what I have read - 20 should be the lowest it should be to sustain a pregnancy. I told the nurse, that I wanted her to talk to the RE again and let her know that I am concerned and I'd rather be safe than sorry. I am beyond mad right now. If this keeps going down I will loose this baby. I may just raise my dose myself. I am so mad I could spit nails!

Awww...I'm sorry Lisa. And yes, you need to keep those levels up! I want to know my numbers but I am nervous about asing as I have never done it before. Can I just ask at my first OB appointment (which might not be for a few weeks) or go to my normal family doctor and ask him to do a quantitative?


----------



## alleysm

How much progesterone are you on? I would be increasing ...


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Here's the latest development with me... Absolutely nothing!!!!! I have no more cramps but my lower left ab area near the ovary feels uncomfortable. Just now, I noticed a large clump of CM with brown streaks when I used the bathroom. After I wiped, there were no more spotting. So if you guys are right and I O'ed on CD 23 instead, I should be at 10 DPO today? I was hoping to wait until AF arrives to see my gyno for blood work to check my hormones. Now that AF isn't here yet, should I still keep my appointment tomorrow? 

I just watched the movie "What to expect when you are expecting" and I completely feel JLo's character - I can't even do the one thing women are purposed to do, to have a baby. I feel like a failure.


----------



## armymama2012

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Here's the latest development with me... Absolutely nothing!!!!! I have no more cramps but my lower left ab area near the ovary feels uncomfortable. Just now, I noticed a large clump of CM with brown streaks when I used the bathroom. After I wiped, there were no more spotting. So if you guys are right and I O'ed on CD 23 instead, I should be at 10 DPO today? I was hoping to wait until AF arrives to see my gyno for blood work to check my hormones. Now that AF isn't here yet, should I still keep my appointment tomorrow?
> 
> I just watched the movie "What to expect when you are expecting" and I completely feel JLo's character - I can't even do the one thing a women are purposed to do, to have a baby. I feel like a failure.

May- You arent a failure! And as for the CM with brown streaks, that could be implantation! If it is implantation then bloodwork tomorrow wont show anything. As far as I have heard the soonest bloodwork shows HCG that confirms pregnancy is 4 days after implantation. I will pray that you are implanting and that in 4-5 days we will have another BFP!


----------



## snowflakes120

alleysm said:


> How much progesterone are you on? I would be increasing ...

I am on 200mg of Progesterone vaginally every night. If my RE doesn't increase my dosage, I will do it myself. The bottle seems to not have a limited amt of refills. I will do 1 in the AM and 1 in the PM. I am beyond pissed and shouldn't have this much stress already about this stuff. 

May - I say IB too! With my last PG - I had it - it was like brown fiberous pieces in my CM.


----------



## krystinab

May. I am jumping on the Army & Lisa train I think its implantation bleeding...I really hope your our next BFP!!

Alley- sausage LOG...LOL I love it...I cant have sex when AF is in the house....mostly becasue DH is terrified!

Lisa, whats up with your RE. I would call my obgyn if I were you and I would def increase my doasge. What is she thinking there is no reason for you progesterone to be going down...


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Seriously? Even though FF said I O'ed on CD 20 and I am at 13 DPO today? I really thought I was supposed to get AF yesterday or today.


----------



## alleysm

snowflakes120 said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> How much progesterone are you on? I would be increasing ...
> 
> I am on 200mg of Progesterone vaginally every night. If my RE doesn't increase my dosage, I will do it myself. The bottle seems to not have a limited amt of refills. I will do 1 in the AM and 1 in the PM. I am beyond pissed and shouldn't have this much stress already about this stuff.
> 
> May - I say IB too! With my last PG - I had it - it was like brown fiberous pieces in my CM.Click to expand...

Increase it girl!! Better safe than sorry.. then have your levels checked in two days..


----------



## alleysm

krystinab said:


> May. I am jumping on the Army & Lisa train I think its implantation bleeding...I really hope your our next BFP!!
> 
> Alley- sausage LOG...LOL I love it...I cant have sex when AF is in the house....mostly becasue DH is terrified!
> 
> Lisa, whats up with your RE. I would call my obgyn if I were you and I would def increase my doasge. What is she thinking there is no reason for you progesterone to be going down...

Don't get it twisted.. queen victoria takes no visitors during red tide.


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Seriously? Even though FF said I O'ed on CD 20 and I am at 13 DPO today? I really thought I was supposed to get AF yesterday or today.

I think you are only 10 DPO


----------



## Kdk24

Bambam... After looking at your chart I agree with the others! I think you're only 10dpo. But then again if you are 13dpo, stress can cause a delay AF. It happened to me serveral times! 
I know it's really hard, but try to relax! Whatevers meant to be will! I'm pulling for you and you BFP!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Haven't read all of this yet but LISA...MY DR DOESN'T CHECK PROG LEVELS WHEN DOING VAGINAL PROMETRIUM BC THE HORMONE DOESN'T GO THROUGH THE BLOOD JUST STRAIGHT TO UTERUS...MY LEVELS WERE A 7 AT 5 WEEKS AND I TOOK 100 MG AFTER THAT RESULTS AND ALL IS WELL!!! I know its stressful but I think ur good girl. Just my opinion but I think progesterone is fine under 10 is the worry point :)


----------



## krystinab

Three look at you giving motherly advise already!! And your a papaya now...whoop whoop

Snow what did your nurse say!

KD where are you in your cycle?

Who is our next tester?


----------



## Sunny skies

Wow, You ladies have been chatty today, hope I've caught up.

May, the girls make a good point, your definitely still in. Hope your still implanting.

Lisa, sorry your so nervous about another miscarriage, I know I'm going to be a ball of nerves when I get my BFP. Don't know much about the progesterone but I don't see anything wrong with increasing it.

Krystina, I say use the OPK, either way you'll likely be stressed.

Alley, my Queen Victoria can feel wacky sometes too. Lol

AFM, should be starting my OPK this weekend. We just bd today to release all those stale swimmers.


----------



## Kdk24

krystinab said:


> Three look at you giving motherly advise already!! And your a papaya now...whoop whoop
> 
> Snow what did your nurse say!
> 
> KD where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Who is our next tester?

I'm on cd10. Boring!!! Apparently I o'd on cd12 last month because I had a shorter cycle then usual. OH is out of town cd13&14 this cycle so we've penciled in bd'ing cd11&12 & 15&16! I hope that's enough!?! 

Where are you in your cycle krystina?


----------



## Sunny skies

KD, I'm not too far behind you in my cycle. Too bad Your OH is out of town. Happy Beding, hope you catch that egg.


----------



## krystinab

Sunny and KD I am at cd12 we are all pretty close maybe we will be the october BFPs


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Sunny and KD I am at cd12 we are all pretty close maybe we will be the october BFPs

I sure hope so.:winkwink:


----------



## shellideaks

Ladies I am having a baby! My waters broke last night (was tons and it's still leaking out of me now) so I'm at the hospital. Got until 11pm tonight to go in to labour on my own otherwise they're inducing there and then. Been having mild contractions so far but with any luck I'll have Parker by the weekend. Will update when I can :)


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Shelli!!!!!! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## jrowenj

Can't wait, shelli!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

So exciting, Shelli!!!


----------



## threemakefive

Yay Shelli...you were right when u said it was getting close to time :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

AF has finally arrived this morning! Thank f***ing God! I was so worried that it was never going to come. I am just glad I can start a new cycle. Never will I go back to the same acupuncturist again!!! I have to reschedule my gyno appt for tomorrow so they can do blood work now AF is here. I am such a ball of mixed emotions. So down from not being pregnant AGAIN but so happy because I was hired last night by the job I interviewed for. 

Even more estatic about a nightmare mortgage situation I have been losing sleep over. Long story short, we filed for a loan modification with our lender 4 years ago when I was in school and had only one income. The price of our property sank but we had two huge mortgage payments with high interests. Two years ago, we were fully modified on our first mortgage which cut down our payments by $500 per month. We were waiting for our lender to make a decision on the second loan but they were taking forever and we were struggle with the high interest. Finally last night, we received a package that said we are fully forgiven on our second mortgage. Which means they will wipe out that loan and we no longer owe the $69,000 balance!!!! What!!!!!! 

So months ago I received 4 psychic readings (3 paid and 1 free). 3 out of 4 were wrong. The only one that hasn't been wrong yet is the free one I received online. She said I will get pregnant between Nov-Jan (between the months of my and my DH's birthday). She also said its because we have some issues to iron out first. I first thought it was relationship issues she was talking about (we have none) but maybe she meant my mortgage/finances? I hope she's right because at this point, i am so desperate I'll take a pregnancy in Nov-Jan.


----------



## jrowenj

May, sounds like things are looking up


----------



## Hayaddie

May it sounds like all the issues are coming together! Bring on a November BFP!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeaaahhhhh Shelli!! I bet your pushing right now!! 

Great news about the mortgage May! Glad you are able to get your bloods done. Sorry about AF! 

Thanks for the kind words Emily. Did your body start producing more Progesterone at any point? Did you have your levels re-checked at all?

So I spoke to the RE. Here is what she said. Like Emily said as well, since I am taking them vaginally that the supplements I am taking (Prometrium) will not show up on the blood tests. I haven't heard this but I am sure she knows what you both know what you're talking about. She also said that the blood test is only testing what I am producing. But why am I not producing enough? She said if I was to take it orally it would show on the bloods but it is much less effective when taken orally. 

She also said they fluctuate through out the day. I honestly just want them to be steady and not dropping. I just wish my body would make what it's supposed to and not be dropping. I don't understand why it isn't making enough and I am 5 weeks. That is what makes me nervous. She told me I could take an extra 200mg if I want to and I'm going to. She doesn't think it will help but I am going to do it anyways. She feels if my levels keep dropping and I miscarry then there was nothing they could do to prevent it. I'm not too sure how to take that statement.


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa, im hoping that everything works in your favor as it did for emily. Im sorry you cant sitback and relax and enjoy this uet bt i assure you everything is gonna work oit and soon you will be able to enjoy the pregnancy. Thinking about u xoxo


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh yea forgot an important part. I am having an extra early US on Monday.


----------



## krystinab

Yeaaa Shelli! Parker is on the way! I cant wait to see pictures!

May, sorry the witch got you but I am happy you can start fresh with a new cycle. The modification is awesome. I know that really took some weight off your shoulders. Here's to a BFP between Nov and Jnauary!

Lisa, well I am glad the RE called you back last night and said it was ok for you to take the extra progesterone. Could she tell you the reasons why a womans body make not produce the needed progeterone? Did you have any hormore imbalance when you were doing your prescreening bloodwork? I am surper excited for your early u/s and I am confident that your baby is doing just fine. As for the m/c statement, dont read in to it to much, sometimes people in the medical field are too clinical and dont think about the impact of their words. xoxoxoxoxo


AFM, my appointment is in an hour...I will make sure to update everyone soon :)


----------



## armymama2012

Yay for another SMEP baby! Ugh....I want an early ultrasound but I'm not far enough along for them to see anything. Well DH wants to wait til Christmas to announce our pregnancy. 
Not sure how I feel about that. I know I will be in my second trimester but I have a hard time keeping huge secrets like this. Not even allowed to tell my mom! On the upside of things, I will at least be showing a tiny bit and possibly feeling movement when we do get to announce it so people will actually believe me.


----------



## armymama2012

BTW, how do you get the ticker with the fruit/vegetables on it??? I want one!


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa I never checked mine again. I stopped it at 13 weeks and all went well. Let me be totally honest with u. My first two I didn't even have my prog.checked and all went well. My mmc my levelse started at 6 and Dr told me the same thing prog will only help if baby is viable. Mine was not viable that time even being on 300 mg with my mmc. This time baby was viable and 100 mg kept her well. That is all the re meant by that. I so understand how u are feeling I was there too and I almost didn't take the prog. This time(bc I couldn't help but think it prolonged the enevitable last time) but I knew I had to give baby a chance even if I was scared so that's what I did :) I pushed through everyday with worry but tried to enjoy as much as I could...just get to hb time and u will feel a big weight lifted, I just needed thy heartbeat to tell me all was viable :) can't wait for ur sono :)

Forgot to add that we only found low prog. Bc I had pain with my mmc and he was watchig for ectopic pregnancy levels...some people just don't make enough especially those who take a little extra push to get pregnant...I don't think anyone knows why just happens that way :)


----------



## armymama2012

Nevermind, I found the ticker. I am praying for you Lisa and all of you ladies waiting to be pregnant!


----------



## Sunny skies

Shelli, congrats, can't wait to see Pics of Parker. 

Lisa, glad your getting a super early scan, hopefully it will help relieve some stress.

May, congrats on the job. As much as we hate when AF arrives, it is a relief to start a new cycle. Hope that psychic is right and everything will fall into place now.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies so my appointment was cancelled becasue they havent gotten the sperm analysis results....ugh...next appointment isnt until 10/17. But on a good note, all my blood work came back normal which means I dont have PCOS. So I am guessing my only issue is my potential blocked tube....I am so worried I will have unexplained fertility which is so difficult to treat...


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies so my appointment was cancelled becasue they havent gotten the sperm analysis results....ugh...next appointment isnt until 10/17. But on a good note, all my blood work came back normal which means I dont have PCOS. So I am guessing my only issue is my potential blocked tube....I am so worried I will have unexplained fertility which is so difficult to treat...

Waiting is the worst, but glad the bloodwork came back normal. I hope you get all the answers you need.


----------



## krystinab

im bored as hell where is everyone?


----------



## armymama2012

I'm here and bored too.


----------



## threemakefive

I would be out fishing...but OH is grumpy so we are at home instead  So I can't remember anyone in here all ready have kids? How old are those kids?

Glad your stuff came back well Krystina I bet they will say all is fine :)


----------



## alleysm

I have kids but i probably dont count since ive had a tr.. used to be able to get pregnant just by being in the same room.. now its a depressing struggle..


----------



## krystinab

I dont have any biological kids but I have a step daughter, Saniyah, who's 11...


----------



## armymama2012

I have 2 kids. Joshua who passed away at 17 months last October. And Jerusha who is almost 17 months.


----------



## krystinab

armymama2012 said:


> I have 2 kids. Joshua who passed away at 17 months last October. And Jerusha who is almost 17 months.

dag I am sorry to hear that!


----------



## armymama2012

Is Parker born yet? I'm dying to know!


----------



## alleysm

So sad army what happened?


----------



## armymama2012

alleysm said:


> So sad army what happened?

Long story...he swallowed a small lithium battery, was sick for 2 days, and developed sepsis and died.


----------



## Hayaddie

Oh my Army I'm so sorry!

I have one, she just turned 5 last week!


----------



## threemakefive

Army so sorry to hear that. Youre a strong person! 

So glad to know more about everyone I didn't realize so many had kids :) we have 2... Ones 6 the other almost 5 :)


----------



## Sunny skies

Army, so sorry about your loss.

I don't have any kids, I've been married for 7 yrs but with hubby for 15 yrs total. Sometimes I feel like I have a kid as my OH still acts like a big kid sometimes.


----------



## armymama2012

I want to know i she went into labor naturally! It's almost induction time!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am in such a bad mood... got DH's SA results back and it isn't good. My gyno left a voicemail to say that the sperm count is a little lower than normal and where we would want it. She didn't elaborate more than that. So now I am freaking out. I have an appointment to see her tomorrow to do CD 2 blood work. I need to know more and I am going to ask her for a copy of the results so that I can do my own research. Any of you know how I can increase DH's sperm count? I read Fertilaid for Men might work? I just hope that there isn't something wrong with me too.


----------



## armymama2012

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I am in such a bad mood... got DH's SA results back and it isn't good. My gyno left a voicemail to say that the sperm count is a little lower than normal and where we would want it. She didn't elaborate more than that. So now I am freaking out. I have an appointment to see her tomorrow to do CD 2 blood work. I need to know more and I am going to ask her for a copy of the results so that I can do my own research. Any of you know how I can increase DH's sperm count? I read Fertilaid for Men might work? I just hope that there isn't something wrong with me too.

I think Zinc helps fertility and sperm count in men.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

armymama2012 said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> I am in such a bad mood... got DH's SA results back and it isn't good. My gyno left a voicemail to say that the sperm count is a little lower than normal and where we would want it. She didn't elaborate more than that. So now I am freaking out. I have an appointment to see her tomorrow to do CD 2 blood work. I need to know more and I am going to ask her for a copy of the results so that I can do my own research. Any of you know how I can increase DH's sperm count? I read Fertilaid for Men might work? I just hope that there isn't something wrong with me too.
> 
> I think Zinc helps fertility and sperm count in men.Click to expand...

Thanks... I will look into that. I am doing tons of research now to see if there's anything we can do with supplements. Another hurdle in my TTC journey. Not what I need right now. :nope:


----------



## armymama2012

BamBamsMaMa said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> I am in such a bad mood... got DH's SA results back and it isn't good. My gyno left a voicemail to say that the sperm count is a little lower than normal and where we would want it. She didn't elaborate more than that. So now I am freaking out. I have an appointment to see her tomorrow to do CD 2 blood work. I need to know more and I am going to ask her for a copy of the results so that I can do my own research. Any of you know how I can increase DH's sperm count? I read Fertilaid for Men might work? I just hope that there isn't something wrong with me too.
> 
> I think Zinc helps fertility and sperm count in men.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks... I will look into that. I am doing tons of research now to see if there's anything we can do with supplements. Another hurdle in my TTC journey. Not what I need right now. :nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sunny skies

May, sorry about the results but sounds like there are things to help increase sperm count. I've also heard fertilaid for men is suppose to help.


----------



## krystinab

May sorry about the results but I bet it was a lot of pressure for him to masturbate in a lil creepy room...he may just not have produced a lot cause he was stressed...see what the dr ha to say don't get too upset beofe you know the deal :hugs:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

krystinab said:


> May sorry about the results but I bet it was a lot of pressure for him to masturbate in a lil creepy room...he may just not have produced a lot cause he was stressed...see what the dr ha to say don't get too upset beofe you know the deal :hugs:

I will know more tomorrow. Hopefully his numbers are not too low. I am going to buy an at home test kit and try to have DH test again in a few months. For now, I am going to buy some Fertilaid online. That's all I can do right now. :cry:


----------



## mammaspath

um where is shelli? and parker?


----------



## threemakefive

Their probably sleeping or still laboring :) parker where are u?!?!*!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Parker is here!!! The picture is on Facebook!


----------



## Hayaddie

Omg she's gorgeous!!! Yay Shelli!


----------



## snowflakes120

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I am in such a bad mood... got DH's SA results back and it isn't good. My gyno left a voicemail to say that the sperm count is a little lower than normal and where we would want it. She didn't elaborate more than that. So now I am freaking out. I have an appointment to see her tomorrow to do CD 2 blood work. I need to know more and I am going to ask her for a copy of the results so that I can do my own research. Any of you know how I can increase DH's sperm count? I read Fertilaid for Men might work? I just hope that there isn't something wrong with me too.

Awe, May, I am so sorry. Don't get upset til you know the actual numbers. I had hubby on Fertilaid for Men (3 pills a day), 400IU of Vitamin E & 1000mg of Vit C. He had great numbers at the time of our IUI.


----------



## jrowenj

May - I am so sorry that you got bad news. I hope that when they give you the actual results that it isn't as bad as they made it seem.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

snowflakes120 said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> I am in such a bad mood... got DH's SA results back and it isn't good. My gyno left a voicemail to say that the sperm count is a little lower than normal and where we would want it. She didn't elaborate more than that. So now I am freaking out. I have an appointment to see her tomorrow to do CD 2 blood work. I need to know more and I am going to ask her for a copy of the results so that I can do my own research. Any of you know how I can increase DH's sperm count? I read Fertilaid for Men might work? I just hope that there isn't something wrong with me too.
> 
> Awe, May, I am so sorry. Don't get upset til you know the actual numbers. I had hubby on Fertilaid for Men (3 pills a day), 400IU of Vitamin E & 1000mg of Vit C. He had great numbers at the time of our IUI.Click to expand...

Thanks, Lisa! Did he ever have low numbers to begin with?


----------



## snowflakes120

BamBamsMaMa said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> I am in such a bad mood... got DH's SA results back and it isn't good. My gyno left a voicemail to say that the sperm count is a little lower than normal and where we would want it. She didn't elaborate more than that. So now I am freaking out. I have an appointment to see her tomorrow to do CD 2 blood work. I need to know more and I am going to ask her for a copy of the results so that I can do my own research. Any of you know how I can increase DH's sperm count? I read Fertilaid for Men might work? I just hope that there isn't something wrong with me too.
> 
> Awe, May, I am so sorry. Don't get upset til you know the actual numbers. I had hubby on Fertilaid for Men (3 pills a day), 400IU of Vitamin E & 1000mg of Vit C. He had great numbers at the time of our IUI.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Lisa! Did he ever have low numbers to begin with?Click to expand...

I had him on these vitamins for like 8 months before he had the actual test so I don't know. His numbers came out as normal when we did the SA and great when we did the IUI. How long did hubby abstain for? Tim abstained for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Jennifer1212

Question ladies- I am 14 dpo, temps remain high, cramping on my lower left abdomen but no sign of a period. Took a hpt yesterday - negative. Slight brownish watery discharge this am- but no genuine spotting - which I always have as my period starts. Do we think I still have a shot? Going to test again tomorrow.


----------



## krystinab

May what time is your appointment?

Jennifer I am a firm beleiver you have a shot unti AF shows up. I'd test again in the moring if I were you.


----------



## Jennifer1212

kristinab - thanks. I agree - until the witch arrives, I am still in the running. I feel the same way I felt when I was pregnant the first time...but then that pregnancy ended at 11 weeks...so who knows. With my first pregnancy, I also had a positive HPT at 10DPO, so that makes me doubt a little - but with a MC - I think all bets are off and your body changes. Keeping my fingers crossed and baby dust to all of us! I will test in the morning.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - Hubby abstained for 2-ish days. So we DTD on a Tuesday night at 11pm and his appointment was Friday morning at 11am.

Kristina - I am on my way to the appt as we speak. It's at 11:30am! I am so scared she's going to tell me hubby has very low sperm count. 

On my agenda today - look for an insurance that covers at least some of the expense of IUI in case we need it. Open season is in November and if we were to switch over to another insurance, I have to do my research soon.


----------



## amytrisha

May - hope your appt went ok!

Wow there's been a lot of bfp's on here recently hasn't there! Share some of that baby dust please ladies & a big congrats to you all!!

I'm currently cd3 and urrrgh this af is a horrible one! :( I've figured out my cycles are around 32 days, a friend of mine told me that's quite long for a cycle is she right or is it normal? Why am I so tired during this af? :( *yawn* think I'm going through that stage where everything to do with my reproductive system I'm getting worried about (hypercondriact). Anyway hope you ladies have had a good week x


----------



## krystinab

Amy- my DR told me a normal cycle is bewteen 24 and 35 days is considered normal. I think you are just fine. 

May- my RE told me to abstain for 3 to 5 days. That could be the reason his numbers are low. Please keep us posted on the appointment. I have some links to ways to save money for IUI. I wills send them to you in a pm...


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - Thanks so much! Btw, did you have to pay out of pocket for the HSG? Or did insurance cover it? I am seriously considering it. As for the SA, the urologist told DH to abstain for 2-5 days. I am now wondering if we should have waited longer. Problem is when TTC-ing, we often have intercourse everyday or every other day. If DH'a count is low after 2-ish days, I am wondering how that will impact our TTC schedule.


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, did you end up using OPK this cycle? I forget which day your on, can you get a ticker? 

Amytrisha, Your cycle sounds normal, I use to be very regular before the etopic. My shortest cycle has been 26 days and my longest 31 but I think it's getting more regular now.


----------



## krystinab

May- my insurance covers all diagonistic testing just not treatment so I did not have to pay out of pocket for the HSG. I hear it can be pricey though.

Sunny- yes I am using OPKS. It was negative today on CD14. I usually get a + opk between cd14 and cd18...I will add a ticker today, promise!! LOL

AFM I am getting some serious twinges on my left ovary. I really hope I O from the left so I have a chance of aking a baby this cycle...fx


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> May- my insurance covers all diagonistic testing just not treatment so I did not have to pay out of pocket for the HSG. I hear it can be pricey though.
> 
> Sunny- yes I am using OPKS. It was negative today on CD14. I usually get a + opk between cd14 and cd18...I will add a ticker today, promise!! LOL
> 
> AFM I am getting some serious twinges on my left ovary. I really hope I O from the left so I have a chance of aking a baby this cycle...fx

I know what you mean, I always hope I ovulate from the right, I'm starting to feel some light twinges, I think it's still early but will start OPKs tonight just in case I o early, hope I get a positive this cycle.


----------



## krystinab

May whats up?


----------



## krystinab

Holy cow there are 25 guests viewing this thread right now


----------



## alleysm

Guests like persons without an account? Prolly because the threads come up on google.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Here are DH's SA results:
Volume 1.3ml (normal is 2-5ml)
Sperm concentration 15.8 (normal is 30-300)
Total sperm count 20.5 (normal is 40-500)
% motile 40 (normal is 50+)
Morphology normal form 4% (normal range 14-60%)

So it looks like he has about half less than normal count. I am more concerned that the normal morphology is so low. Gyno told me to have DH see a PCP or urologist to find out why his analysis is below normal. I hope it can be changed with dietary and supplement changes. :(

I had my CD 2 blood work today. I was also told to get a sonogram due to my mid-cycle bleeding and discomfort I have been feeling on my lower left ovary area. So I will try to do that next Friday. In two weeks I am going back to my gyno for my blood results and scan results. Then we determine if I should do a HSG.


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Here are DH's SA results:
> Volume 1.3ml (normal is 2-5ml)
> Sperm concentration 15.8 (normal is 30-300)
> Total sperm count 20.5 (normal is 40-500)
> % motile 40 (normal is 50+)
> Morphology normal form 4% (normal range 14-60%)
> 
> So it looks like he has about half less than normal count. I am more concerned that the normal morphology is so low. Gyno told me to have DH see a PCP or urologist to find out why his analysis is below normal. I hope it can be changed with dietary and supplement changes. :(
> 
> I had my CD 2 blood work today. I was also told to get a sonogram due to my mid-cycle bleeding and discomfort I have been feeling on my lower left ovary area. So I will try to do that next Friday. In two weeks I am going back to my gyno for my blood results and scan results. Then we determine if I should do a HSG.

what is morphology?


----------



## snowflakes120

I am sorry about the numbers May. Sending you many hugs!! I would def try the Vitamin Supplements and do another analysis in 3 months to see if they improve. I would also make the appt with the Urologist to see what they say as well. 

My hubby's morph was only 4% as well. It depends on which method they use - If it is Kruger Strict then the 4% it is fine and don't worry about it. I talked to the RE about it. ;)

Krystina - Morph lets you know what % are normal (the 4%) and what are abnormal (96%). RE said that the reason why guys have such a high number of sperm is because a majority of them are abnormal.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - they also use Kruger Strict. I was so upset about the 4%. Thanks for putting my mind at ease. I am going to buy Fertilaid for DH along with Count Boost to see if it works. DH also has to make lifestyle changes. He works outside all day and don't really get to eat a proper meal till dinner time. Mostly he skips breakfast and lunch. Plus he likes wearing boxer briefs so I am sure he is suffocating his nuts. I have to limit his sugar and caffeine intake. He's not going to be happy but he has no choice if he wants a baby.

Do you guys think we should BD every other day, everyday or every third day? I read that people suggest you "unload" every few days because supply and demand will signal the brain to make more sperm. They said not to go a long time without unloading. Any logic behind this?


----------



## krystinab

I am no expert but I would say every other day. Check out this link https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/intercourse_timing_calculator.php


----------



## Jessica28

Hi Guys! I have been out of town for a couple of days for work so I am just catching up on all the news. I can't believe we have 2 SMEP babies already.... 2 beautiful ones too! Time just seems to be going by so fast! I have my routine ultrasound on the 9th so only 11 more sleeps! Very excited for this one even though we are not finding out the sex! We will continue to argue about names for the time being! I have offically popped. lol. My co-worker couldn't believe it today and she seems me everyday! I did almost fall down the stairs today though so I will be breaking out my doppler later on tonight for sure.


----------



## abagailb14

Hey ladies, I'm interested in trying smep this cycle but I don't ovulate until cd20 at the earliest and cd22 at the latest..would I still stick to the plan as is? I just think we'd be totally burned out by the time I actually ovulated!?


----------



## threemakefive

Welcome abigail I would start at cd 14 or so then 16 18 20 etc. If my math is right that should be the same as the plan :) gl!


----------



## abagailb14

Thanks threemakefive, that seems much more doable!


----------



## mammaspath

Hi abigal! ............ I agree with three......do u use opks? Good to have you here!


----------



## Jennifer1212

The witch has arrived...or I am 99% sure she is here. I am out for this month but will try smep in earnest again. Baby dust to us all!


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. I know some of you will of seen on Facebook but for those that haven't, here's a link to my birth story. 

Hope you're all well. Will have a proper catch up once I've had some rest :)


----------



## abagailb14

mammaspath I do use opk's, I usually start them on cd10.


----------



## Babybplz

Hello ladies! I'm here as we've decided to start ttc for #2! :) 
We used SMEP to conceive #1. We got pregnant on 2nd cycle, and we were using preseed.
I'm due to ovulate thurs, and started opks today! Fingers crossed we can catch quickly again :)
Had a quick read through some recent posts, congrats Army on your bfp :)


----------



## krystinab

Hey new ladies!

Just wanted y'all to know I got a +opk today. But I an concerned cause Ive been having ovulation pain on both sides....ugh I hope we catch that egg...wish me luck. Have a great weekend


----------



## armymama2012

Yay for Parker being here! I will pray about her infection going away.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - good luck! Hope you catch the egg. Get lots of bd in!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Yay Krystina! Get that man of yours in bed and catch that eggs (or eggs!)

I guess I should try and seduce my man tonight as it is his bday on Tuesday and he's going to be gone hunting! haha


----------



## amytrisha

krystinab said:


> Amy- my DR told me a normal cycle is bewteen 24 and 35 days is considered normal. I think you are just fine.

Thank you :)!


----------



## Kdk24

Yay!!!! Krystina get that egg damn it!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Hi to another smepper.......

Krystina.....get it girl!


----------



## armymama2012

I just went pee and had some sharp pain near my left hip while peeing. I also have a headache and slight lower backache. Is this a cause for concern?

Now I have a dull throbbing pain right above my left hip area.


----------



## threemakefive

armymama2012 said:


> I just went pee and had some sharp pain near my left hip while peeing. I also have a headache and slight lower backache. Is this a cause for concern?
> 
> Now I have a dull throbbing pain right above my left hip area.

Just stretching :) and getting comfy for the nine month stay :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Good luck Krystina! Hope you had a good weekend. Wink Wink!! ;)


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Good luck Krystina! Hope you had a good weekend. Wink Wink!! ;)

Thanks honey..i am a little worried because I had serious cramping on my right side yesterday and some slight cramping on my left & right today....I'm hoping that more than one egg droped...ugh...I guess we shall see in two weeks!

How are you feeling?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope you dropped 2 eggies! FX for + in 2 weeks!

Symptomwise, I feel 100% normal. Emotionally, I'm really nervous/scared/worried about tomorrow's ultrasound. I've spent all weekend preparing for another MC. I'll be very surprised if they find anything to tell you the truth tomorrow. They should def see some things as my HCG levels are so high. We'll see though.


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, Don't think negative. Your lil bean is just fine, nestled up in your uterus. I am sure they will find him/her with no problem. What time is your appointment?


----------



## threemakefive

Lisa I won't tell you not to worry or prepare as I was the same way. I felt so bad that it took weeks for me to really let myself attach to being pregnant and the idea of a baby. I will say though you are doing everything right, your numbers look fantastic and you aren't quite far enough for real symptoms so things really are in your favor. Go in hopeful and I think u will have a pleasant surprise waiting for you :) what time is your scan???


----------



## armymama2012

Please pray. Went to ER today for sharp pain on my left side. Ultrasounds were inconclusive but they said it could be an ectopic pregnancy or a large cyst on my left ovary. Going back on Wednesday for HCG check and probably on Friday for follow-up ultrasound. I don't want to have to end a pregnancy I worked for a year for!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Army - hope all goes well.

Lisa - I am sure your rainbow baby is nice and snug in there. No worries!

Kristina - How was your weekend? Think you got them eggs?

Hi to all newbies!

So here's another one of those "the grass is always greener on the other side" stories... DH's nephew and wife had a hard time conceiving their first child years ago because he was on lots of medication due to kidney disease. 4 years later when they were about to give up, they got pregnant and was blessed with a baby girl. Another year later, they were pregnant again. After the second child, they didn't want anymore children so his wife got an IUD. Just today I found out they are pregnant again even with the IUD. Now they are complaining that the IUD failed and said they are depressed because they have to have a third child. WTH? I can't have one baby even when I wanted to. People don't want anymore babies but they keep getting pregnant! I am fed up!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hi ladies! I just wanted to update you all on the birth of my rainbow baby, Caleb! He was born on 22 Sept weighing 5 lbs and 9 oz. He decided to come at 36w3d but is completely healthy! He was also my first medication free birth (the ring of fire is truly the ring of fire lol) and I am so proud. He's beautiful. I just wanted to say thank you all for your support earlier this year after my ectopic. SMEP is awesome, and we might try that again when we are ready for the next one (it won't be for a LOOOOONNNNG while - the birth is still too fresh in my mind).

I wish you all the best in your TTC and pregnancy journeys. Congrats on those who got their :bfp:!


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome newcomers, good luck with SMEP.

Lisa, stay positive, your numbers are great.

May, I know what you mean, hearing shit like that gets me so frustrated. 

Army, I hope it's not etopic, glad your getting things checked out. Keep us posted.

Krystina, sounds like you've been buzy FXD for you.

AFM, getting ready to O, any day now I hope.


----------



## threemakefive

Congrats Lovebot on another smep baby. Thanks for the update


----------



## snowflakes120

Army - Sending you lots of prayers. I hope that the HCG levels will give you a better idea of what is going on and hope you feel better soon. 

Congrats Lovebot. Welcome to the world Caleb!

May - I was shopping yesterday and I heard a girl (who had a child in a stroller) telling the cashier to never have kids!! I rolled my eyes and walked away.

AFM, 5w5d and they found a Gestational Sac and Yolk Sac. It's more than they found last time. RE seemed pleased - said it's really early still and that is all they usually find. I am pretty happy and somewhat relieved. Since we moved onto the U/S they will no longer be monitoring my levels - I a kinda happy about that because it was causing me more stress I believe. I go back next week Friday on Oct. 12 so we'll see what progresses - hoping for a fetal pole and quite possibly a heartbeat. I am in the clear for today at least.


----------



## foxykins

hi ladies,

i tried smep this month and waitin on af to cme im due in 2 days. think shes going to come tho but its only the first month so heres to onwards and upwards. good luck ladies x


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - glad to hear that things went well. Hope you have a healthy and easy 9 months!

Sunny - let's get pregnant this month! 

Love - congrats on the SMEP baby! No medication, you are brave!

Fox - good luck and hope AF stays away.

AFM - AF is done and now I just have to wait 2 weeks for O. In the meantime I am going to take some of my left over Fertilaid. Wil also order DH's tonight. Sonogram is happening next week. Hope all goes well. Happy October, everyone!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Army am praying for you... I got cramping early in my pregnancy too... hope everything is OK

Lisa yay for gestational and yolk sac!!! next US will show a HB 

Welcome Newbies!!

COngrats Lovebot!! 3 SMEP babies WOW!!! all born in week 36 too!! hmmmmmm...... i know when i'm ready to for number 2 i'll definitely be using SMEP

May what arseholes!! i'm sorry but i believe what will be will be in life and if i found myself unexpectedly PG after i was finished having kids i'd be overjoyed that is a miracle right there! they all are little miracles


----------



## Mom To 2

armymama2012 said:


> Please pray. Went to ER today for sharp pain on my left side. Ultrasounds were inconclusive but they said it could be an ectopic pregnancy or a large cyst on my left ovary. Going back on Wednesday for HCG check and probably on Friday for follow-up ultrasound. I don't want to have to end a pregnancy I worked for a year for!

I had this happen with this pregnancy. I was convinced it was ectopic because of the sharp pain, ended up it was a cyst, seen it on a 7 week ultrasound. By 11 week ultrasound it was gone. Praying you get the same results!


----------



## jrowenj

Army- keeping you in my thoughts

May- sorry about having to deal with people acting that way. People are dumb! 

Lisa - only one sac?! Heehehe. Glad your appt went well. Def gonna see that flickering hb next week!

Welcome newbies!

Bev - can't believe sofia is 3 weeks old already omg!

Afm- todays my 2nd wedding anniversary. We celebrated yesterday by taking time off from renovating. Just lounged on the couch watching movies and made dinner together. Just a nice reminder that although this ttc is stressful... To try and focus on the positive in your life like the love of your life standing next to you during this tough journey. We are all so lucky to have found that love that some people never find : )


----------



## krystinab

Morning ladies. This thread is buzzing this morning!!

Army- I am praying that you and your bean will be just fine!

Lisa- I am glad they found the sac's I know it is a relief to you! I cant wait until you get to see your lil gummie!

Lets go May!! This has to be your month! Has your cd2 bloodwork come back yet? 

Welcome foxy! Good luck!

Sunny, I really hope you catch that egg. We are like 3 days apart...praying we get our BFP three days a part too!

Love- Awesome news about Caleb! Happy both you and him are healthly :)

KD what CD are you? I think you should be Oing right after Sunny!

Happy 2nd Anniversary Jamie!! Heres to 50 more!

AFM, well I need to change DHs name to Roger cause we had sex like rabbits this weekend! I am praying that we caught the egg or eggs....when two egg drop do they do it at the same time? I told myself that even if I did only drop a egg on my right side, who's to say I cant have a perfectly healthy baby? I read that 15% of HCG show blockages when there isnt any issue. I wish the damn RE would just tell me what she thinks. My nurse said based on the HCG I "may" have a blockage...so me being the positive woman I am take that to mean I have no issues :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - If you drop 2 eggies they will both ovulate within 24 hours of eachother. Thought of you and Emily this weekend when I was eating Gummy Bears - I can never resist them at the Target checkout!


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Krystina - If you drop 2 eggies they will both ovulate within 24 hours of eachother. Thought of you and Emily this weekend when I was eating Gummy Bears - I can never resist them at the Target checkout!

You are so full of knowledge!! I love Trader Joe's gummies...they are made with veggie extract, sounds werid but I think that are better that Haribo! LOL So obv I am a gummie stalker :)


----------



## Sunny skies

Congrats lovebot, nice to hear SMEP worked for you after your etopic, especially since I had an etopic too. Gives me hope. 

Welcome foxykins, hope SMEP works for you.

Lisa, that's great news, I'm sure your able to relax a little more and start enjoying this time. l know you'll have great news your next ultrasound too.

Army, How are you feeling today?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I am hoping there were two eggs! Double the chance! My blood work didn't come back yet. I probably won't get the results till I go back after my ultrasound appt.

Jaime - happy anniversary! Thanks for the reminder to be thankful of what we have now even though a baby is not in our lives right now.

Lisa - I am so excited for you!

Army - any news???


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Lisa!!!! I any wait til you see the little flicker hb!

Jaime it's totally my 1st wedding anniversary today! How crazy is that! 

May, October is seriously the best month and its going to be your month!!!! 

Fx'ed Krystina that you caught an egg! Woot Woot Roger Rabbit!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> Yay Lisa!!!! I any wait til you see the little flicker hb!
> 
> Jaime it's totally my 1st wedding anniversary today! How crazy is that!
> 
> May, October is seriously the best month and its going to be your month!!!!
> 
> Fx'ed Krystina that you caught an egg! Woot Woot Roger Rabbit!

happpy anniversary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Feeling better but no time to rest with packing, cleaning, and a toddler. Basically if I start spotting or have pain that Tylenol wont lessen then I go back to the ER. Still waiting on the lady to call to schedule my next ultrasound. 

Ugh....well now we found out that we have to pay $1000 to get the car fixed because we drove too long without an oil change. Basically means living off of as little money as we can bare and selling everything we dont use.


----------



## Kdk24

Krystina... I literally laughed out loud in a coffee shop after reading your pot about changing you hubs name! You are too funny!!!

I should O today? DTD thurs and fri night and will be bd'ing again tonight and tomorrow. I had loads of thick white cm (tmi sorry) yesterday and today pressure and tingling, pretty sure I'm O'ing today/tonight.

So much is going on this morning! Another smep baby, u/s and good news!!! such a positive feeling this afternoon!


----------



## Sunny skies

Army, sorry about all the bad news. Hope this is the last of it and you get better news at your next ultrasound.

Kd, looks like your going to beat me in O, but I'm not too far behind. Glad there will be a few of us here in The TWW together.

Happy Anniversary ladies, praying Oct is a good month for me too.


----------



## Kdk24

Sunny... Its so nice to have company during the miserable TWW! I really hope this is our month! How great would it be for you me and Krystina!!! Come ladies!!! We can do this!!!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. So my nurse is so stuffy...I sent her an email asking about ovulation if my tube was blocked and this is what she sent back.."Dr Timmreck has not said anything concerning your films. She will review them with you at your follow up visit. You very well could be ovulating from the right side but it will not travel through the right tube if it is blocked. The results of the Semen Analysis are normal." I hate all this if stuff. And what does normal mean???

KD betweeen me you and Sunny we will get some BFP in October...


----------



## alleysm

Krystina Normal means they are not alien sperms. If you drop two eggs go ahead and send a fetus to va. I think im too damn tired for bumping uglies this week..


----------



## krystinab

alleysm said:


> Krystina Normal means they are not alien sperms. If you drop two eggs go ahead and send a fetus to va. I think im too damn tired for bumping uglies this week..

Alley you are so fucking crazy...I <3 you! You better take a shot of tequilla and make that baby!


----------



## Kdk24

Alley, krystin and sunny... Do you ladies have O symptoms? If so, what are they? Mine have been drastically different since my mc... Just wondering if that's typical or if I'm crazy and making things up!?!


----------



## threemakefive

yay Lisa sounds great can't wait to see ur gummy bear :) hope the edible gummy bears u had this weekend were good ...you think its cannibalism to the gummy ur growing in ur belly??? lol

I can't remember everything.I read lol Congrats Jaime on ur 2 yr...umm...gl to girls in tww and ones fixing to O....


----------



## Jessica28

Jaime & Haley - Happy Anniversary! And here's to many more!

Army - Keeping you in my thoughts!

ATM, I just came from my friends 90th birthday! OHs birthday is tomorrow so I am trying to come up with something nice that I can do for him. He is hunting until tomorrow and I am working so was just thinking steak for supper.... I have a cake but not sure what else to do.


----------



## Sunny skies

Kdk24 said:


> Alley, krystin and sunny... Do you ladies have O symptoms? If so, what are they? Mine have been drastically different since my mc... Just wondering if that's typical or if I'm crazy and making things up!?!

I usually feel cramping and pinching like twinges. I never noticed this before my loss. Problem is sometimes I feel pains on both sides and I never know if I ovulated from my good side. I'm definitely more aware of my body, your not crazy... Totally normal.


----------



## alleysm

Kdk i have o pains one time. But im so uncertain of it could have been gas..


----------



## alleysm

Kdk i have o pains one time. But im so uncertain of it could have been gas..


----------



## krystinab

KD..I def get gas after O...before O I get cramping on my sides after O it changes to twinges and little needle pricks..


----------



## krystinab

where is everyone? is no one symptom spotting today?


----------



## snowflakes120

krystinab said:


> where is everyone? is no one symptom spotting today?

I'm here. Blowing up my office. I got stinky farts. :blush:


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> where is everyone? is no one symptom spotting today?
> 
> I'm here. Blowing up my office. I got stinky farts. :blush:Click to expand...

LOL...that is soo funny


----------



## Sunny skies

I'm here too. No symptoms, still waiting to o, no positive OPK yet.


----------



## krystinab

Sunny skies said:


> I'm here too. No symptoms, still waiting to o, no positive OPK yet.

when do you usually get your +opk?

Lisa did you say Cheri was right for you?


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> I'm here too. No symptoms, still waiting to o, no positive OPK yet.
> 
> when do you usually get your +opk?
> 
> Lisa did you say Cheri was right for you?Click to expand...

Pretty new to OPK's, have gotten close to positive at day 13 , 14 but never quite positive.


----------



## krystinab

Sunny skies said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> I'm here too. No symptoms, still waiting to o, no positive OPK yet.
> 
> when do you usually get your +opk?
> 
> Lisa did you say Cheri was right for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty new to OPK's, have gotten close to positive at day 13 , 14 but never quite positive.Click to expand...

Thats why I use the digi ones


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> I'm here too. No symptoms, still waiting to o, no positive OPK yet.
> 
> when do you usually get your +opk?
> 
> Lisa did you say Cheri was right for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty new to OPK's, have gotten close to positive at day 13 , 14 but never quite positive.Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why I use the digi onesClick to expand...

After I use these up, I think I'll get the digi ones. I hear some people never get a positive.


----------



## Kdk24

I never got a pos OPK so I stopped usin them! It was stressing me out! Plus, the ones I used said to test in the afternoon but I was always at work. It's so awkward trying to test in the employee bathroom while others are waiting to get in!


----------



## Sunny skies

I'm going to try testing earlier in the afternoon but I understand what your saying. I have one with me but it will be difficult at work, plus I forgot to bring something to pee in. 

Hmmm.... What should I use??


----------



## armymama2012

Have bloodwork and OB appointment at 11 tomorrow.


----------



## krystinab

Sunny I always get a + with the digi and I use FMU. I got mine off Amazon. They are cheaper there than at the store


----------



## snowflakes120

krystinab said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> I'm here too. No symptoms, still waiting to o, no positive OPK yet.
> 
> when do you usually get your +opk?
> 
> Lisa did you say Cheri was right for you?Click to expand...

Yup, she was right for me. She said Sept and BOY. So we'll see about the Boy part....

Army - Great news about the Appt. Hope you get some answers! ARe you feeling any better?


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> I'm here too. No symptoms, still waiting to o, no positive OPK yet.
> 
> when do you usually get your +opk?
> 
> Lisa did you say Cheri was right for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, she was right for me. She said Sept and BOY. So we'll see about the Boy part....
> 
> Army - Great news about the Appt. Hope you get some answers! ARe you feeling any better?Click to expand...

Just wondering beacause she told me birth, conception or find out in August. So far shes 0 and 2. I am hoping I am pregnant this month so she will be 0 and 3, but I will take an October conception. wishful thinking either way...


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> I'm here too. No symptoms, still waiting to o, no positive OPK yet.
> 
> when do you usually get your +opk?
> 
> Lisa did you say Cheri was right for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, she was right for me. She said Sept and BOY. So we'll see about the Boy part....
> 
> Army - Great news about the Appt. Hope you get some answers! ARe you feeling any better?Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering beacause she told me birth, conception or find out in August. So far shes 0 and 2. I am hoping I am pregnant this month so she will be 0 and 3, but I will take an October conception. wishful thinking either way...Click to expand...

She was right for me too!


----------



## mammaspath

um i cant remember my predictions......but i think one was right

army - anxously waiting for your results

stinky farts.........lmao!!!!

krystina - im really thinking bfp is around the corner!

may - where are you?

sunny - are you gonna post your tests?

um afm - the baby is jumping all over my vagina!!!!


----------



## krystinab

mammaspath said:


> um i cant remember my predictions......but i think one was right
> 
> army - anxously waiting for your results
> 
> stinky farts.........lmao!!!!
> 
> krystina - im really thinking bfp is around the corner!
> 
> may - where are you?
> 
> sunny - are you gonna post your tests?
> 
> um afm - the baby is jumping all over my vagina!!!!

Amy you always make me :) I hope you are right...all this damn $$ I am paying for this RE I better be pregnant soon :)


----------



## armymama2012

I'm feeling ok. Had some major cramping but no bleeding after BDing last night. Had some cramping after carrying my daughter for just 10 minutes today. Trying to plan out dinner now. Not really hungry and my upper back feels like it has knots again.


----------



## krystinab

armymama2012 said:


> I'm feeling ok. Had some major cramping but no bleeding after BDing last night. Had some cramping after carrying my daughter for just 10 minutes today. Trying to plan out dinner now. Not really hungry and my upper back feels like it has knots again.

Your prob should be having sex or carrying anything that could cause you strain. I hope the RE tells you something soon.


----------



## mammaspath

army - you need to rest!!!!!

krystina - you know i'm your biggest fan!


----------



## armymama2012

Amy, rest is NOT possible. I have laundry, dishes, cooking, and packing to do. DH's main job after he gets home from work is the animals and keeping our daughter happy (which believe me is NOT easy).


----------



## krystinab

Army I meant shouldnt be having sex...right now you and your bean should be the priority


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hey guys, I am here. Just bored and waiting for O. Been drowning my sorrow with work. I am still feeling slight pressure/pinches on my lower left pelvic area. I also experience lots of gas lately. I have an ultrasound appt on Friday. I hope it's nothing serious. 

Let me get your expert opinion on this... So you guys know my DH has low sperm count. I was reading that some people suggest having sex more often (at least twice a week) because it will tell your brain to signal more production of sperm. The "supply and demand" theory. I am thinking that if you have sex more, you'll waste the good sperms because it will take time for them to accumulate again and by the time we have to SMEP, the sperm will be immature and scarce. What do you think?

Kristina - Cheri was wrong for me. :(

Army - thinking of you. Please keep us posted.

Hi all preggo ladies! And good luck to those who's wating for AF to go, about to O or in their TWW!


----------



## krystinab

May, sorry you're feeling bored, waiting for O is the worst. But I am sure that lil eggy will be here before you know it! As for your hubby's sperm count I don't agree with the brain demand thing. Did you ever look at the link I posted about timing? They have a method for couples who are working around a low sperm count! As for Cheri I hope she's wrong cause I really want to be pregnant now!


----------



## Kdk24

Does anyone watch "The Voice"?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I looked at the link, thanks! Seems like they suggested every other day just like smep. DH had his SA done 2 1/2 days after his last release and his count was low (half of what's normal). I am afraid every other day is not enough time for his swimmers to build up. This TTC thing is too confusing.


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh...for 2 weeks I have not beenable to stomach plain pasta (usually one of my favorite things) Now I'm living off of pb & j, reeses cups, and ginger ale.


----------



## krystinab

KD I haven't really gotten into the voice but I do like the x factor! May I have a feeling we will all get our BFP before 2013!!!!


----------



## Kdk24

krystinab said:


> KD I haven't really gotten into the voice but I do like the x factor! May I have a feeling we will all get our BFP before 2013!!!!

It was hard for me to get into, but now I cry every single episode!!! It's a singing competion for Pete's sake... 

I really hope your right Krystina!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I hope you are right too!

November is open season to change medical insurance providers. I noticed a few of the options do cover IUI somewhat, in case we need it. Do you guys think it's worth it to switch? Right now our plan does not allow anything related to ART.


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, I'll take your prediction. Was hoping to get a BFP this month that way I could have good news to announce to everyone by Christmas, but I'll take what I can get.

KDK, I like the voice, especially because its actually based on talent and not looks. I like X-factor too. Because my job is do stressful I love watching shows for pure entertainment.

May, everywhere I read says regular sex is best, usually every 2 days during fertile period. Motility and cm seem to play a big role too...but I'm no expert.

AFM, I ended up dealing with an emergency at work and got home at 10:30pm, so I didn't have a chance to do the OPK at work. I tested when I got home but its still very light. I'll post puc tomorrow if line is darker.


----------



## Kdk24

Sunny... What do you do for a living? I'm a restaurant manager... Stressful is the name of the game! Standing for 10-13 hrs a day, dealing with young staff and their problems, making our guests happy and keeping our corporate office out of everything! Geez... Sometimes I forget why I love what I do! That's probably why I love reality tv!


----------



## snowflakes120

KDK - I watch The Voice here and there when I have time.

May - I personally think if you can get the insurance that covers IUI for not a great deal more than what you are already paying, it might be worth it. Esp if you think you guys will be going down the IUI path in the future. Our 1st cycle of IUI was about $2,000 - we get no insurance coverage for anything - not even the bloodwork was covered. I have yet to get a bill but I am pretty sure that that is a good low ball estimate. We would have only been able to do a few cycles before we went completely broke and would have had to take out some loans. 

Army - Mmmmm Reese's PB cups don't seem a like a bad thing to live off of! Good luck at your appt today and update when you can. 

I'm a pea today! :happydance: I fell asleep on the couch last night at 9:30 - woke up at 10:30 to go to the bed to sleep and my tummy didn't feel right - I don't know how to explain except I felt hungover. So maybe the nausea is starting to kick in??? Anyways, then I couldn't go back to sleep bc I didn't feel good.


----------



## threemakefive

Yay Lisa glad u didn't feel well lol I sound so mean haha

May if it covers the other ins stuff u need then I say go for it...what's the cost difference and hoe much iui covered? Make sure its worth it to do costs over the year and cost of iui to compare.


----------



## krystinab

Happy Hump day ladies!!

Lisa, I am very happy about your morning sickeness!! But I hope it doesnt stay for too long...

May, when is your follow up visit with your RE? I think once you get an idea of your next steps you can better determine which insurance you should get.

Sunny, I am hoping the same thing. I would love to give my mom & mil a sonogram pik from their grandbaby for Christmas...but right now I feel just like I always do post O...

AFM, I am so damn anxious and my next RE appointment which isnt until 10/17...they told me I can come in earlier if AF comes before that. From what I've been reading women who take injections usually start around cd2...I pray I am pregnant so I dont have to do the injections!


----------



## armymama2012

Just got back form bloodwork and now waiting an hour to go back for my OB appointment. I almost cried when I came home because my Dh and daughter werent home. Thought maybe something went wrong and they were at the ER for something. Then I saw the stroller was gone so I think they are taking a walk but he isnt answering my calls.


----------



## krystinab

armymama2012 said:


> Just got back form bloodwork and now waiting an hour to go back for my OB appointment. I almost cried when I came home because my Dh and daughter werent home. Thought maybe something went wrong and they were at the ER for something. Then I saw the stroller was gone so I think they are taking a walk but he isnt answering my calls.

Army I do care about your updates but generally on this thread we comment on one another not just ourselves. Not trying to be insensitive to your situation but your posts are only about you. All of us are going through stuff and its good to know that others are here to support us. :)


----------



## jrowenj

Lisa - that is EXACTLY how I felt the first 3 months of pregnancy! I always just felt HUNGOVER... thats how i described it. I think your sweetpea is doing well in there!!!


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> Lisa - that is EXACTLY how I felt the first 3 months of pregnancy! I always just felt HUNGOVER... thats how i described it. I think your sweetpea is doing well in there!!!

Hungover is a iky feeling...Jamie did all your house work get done?? 

Ladies waiting to O did anyone get a +opk yet??


----------



## Hayaddie

Yay Lisa! I'm so glad you feel shitty! Bahahaha how evil did that sound?!

May I think if its not crazy expensive you should def look into the insurance plan

Krystina I hope you are pg. injections sound not so fun :( 

How is everyone else on this lovely hump day?! 

Afm I have nothing on my mind besides a Wendy's cheeseburger... :)


----------



## krystinab

Hayaddie said:


> Yay Lisa! I'm so glad you feel shitty! Bahahaha how evil did that sound?!
> 
> May I think if its not crazy expensive you should def look into the insurance plan
> 
> Krystina I hope you are pg. injections sound not so fun :(
> 
> How is everyone else on this lovely hump day?!
> 
> Afm I have nothing on my mind besides a Wendy's cheeseburger... :)

Hayaddie, how did you get 35 weeks. You are about to have your baby! Whens your due date again?


----------



## Hayaddie

I know I'm freaking out! I go the 29th for my c section! Ahhhh!


----------



## krystinab

Hayaddie said:


> I know I'm freaking out! I go the 29th for my c section! Ahhhh!

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh OMG the 29th is literally around the corner.


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry if thats the way it looks. I dont mean to sound selfish. I just dont know what else to say. Most of the time all I come up with is "Yay for preggo symptoms" or "next cycle you'll get that BFP, I can feel it." I just dont know how many times people want to read me saying the same basic things over and over again just with different wording. I'm not an expert at anything so I prefer not to voice medical opinion and lead someone to worry.


----------



## mammaspath

Lisa - looks like your sweet pea decided to make it's appearance........bleh I hated, loathed despised ms........and mine came about 6weeks.....lasted til bout 15ish weeks......and i had insomnia.........cheers to being hung the f&** over for a while!!!!

jrowe - is your house almost done???? i wanna see before and after pics!

krystina - im so hoping BFP........u gna test 3dpo???!!! HAHAHA U NEVER TEST EARLY!!! MAYbe you should try it!!!

hay - wendy's cheesburgers are not my fav but I love me some french fries dipped in frosty!! oh ya! and your pics were ahhhmazing!!!!

afm - just tired as hell.......applying to nurse practioner school this next fall..........im already bored with nursing.......like i need more shit to do......hahaah


----------



## krystinab

LOL Amy I am going to test early this month at 14DPO...LOL which is next Saturday :)

Forgive my ignorance but whats the difference b/t a nurse and nurse practioner?


----------



## mammaspath

nurse practioner is sort of like a Physician. So what i really wanna do is work within a group of ob/gyn and deliver babies all the time!!!!! it's gonna be the best job ever!!!!

wouldn't mind specializing in fertility at some point.......whoknows!!!


----------



## mammaspath

krystina......totally gonna beg for tests in like 7 or eight days!


----------



## jrowenj

Noooo my house isn't done! Starting kitchen this weekend!


----------



## threemakefive

Amy that sounds like an exciting job! I can't make up my mind what I want to do forever lol I work with kids and always have. Ill be substitute teaching next year instead of just para work...but I can't decide if thats my forever area of employment lol

Haley I have been craving a spicy chicken sandwich from Wendy's, with like Amy said, fries dipped in my frosty for weeks now lol well that and Biscuits and gravy(which I am having tomorrow for breakfast, going to our favortie little diner in the morning before OH's dr appt :) ) 

Krystina...So testing at 14dpo and do you have plans for anything after that? I know you had mentioned the RE (can't remember) did they say you should do IUI or just keep doing what your doing?(Sorry my memory sucks lol )

Jaime, I feel ya, my bathroom has been a mess for weeks..but I think tongiht we might have most of it done...don't know how you did all that remodeling at once lol it drives me crazy!


----------



## mammaspath

spicy chicken samich..........yummmmmmmm!


----------



## Sunny skies

Kdk24 said:


> Sunny... What do you do for a living? I'm a restaurant manager... Stressful is the name of the game! Standing for 10-13 hrs a day, dealing with young staff and their problems, making our guests happy and keeping our corporate office out of everything! Geez... Sometimes I forget why I love what I do! That's probably why I love reality tv!

I'm a social worker and work with kids In the foster care system. Your job sounds stressful too, reality tv is like comic relief for me.

Krystina, Hope your early testing brings you that BFP so you can follow through with your plan this Christmas. 

Amy, that job would be very rewarding. Good luck with nursing school, all the hard work will be worth it.

Another busy day for me but I'll catch up later and post my OPK. It's finally darker today, hope it gets darker tomorrow.


----------



## alleysm

Amy you need to post a new pic of your girly bump!


----------



## Hayaddie

Thanks Amy! I'm super happy with how they turned out! I'm getting ready to post the rest that I just got! Ps you are a nut with all of this school! But a nurse practitioner makes BANK!! Woot!

Krystina, you need to be a crazy tester and start testing at like 9 DPO like all of us crazies! It could be our good luck charm! Bahahaha

Jaime start posting house pics! I'm living my homemaker dreams through you! 

Ps I finally got the nursery cleaned and organized today! Hopefully I get all the finishing touches this weekend... I started having noticeable contractions today! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

snowflakes120 said:


> May - I personally think if you can get the insurance that covers IUI for not a great deal more than what you are already paying, it might be worth it. Esp if you think you guys will be going down the IUI path in the future. Our 1st cycle of IUI was about $2,000 - we get no insurance coverage for anything - not even the bloodwork was covered. I have yet to get a bill but I am pretty sure that that is a good low ball estimate. We would have only been able to do a few cycles before we went completely broke and would have had to take out some loans.

The premium would go up about $100 a month from what it is now. The new plans will only pay for diagnostic and treatment in terms of drugs and IUI but not anything relating to IVF. I will have to pay a co-pay every time I visit a doctor/specialist as well. Would you say the whole IUI cost is more like $4500 each time after all the hospital bills, blood work, etc?


----------



## armymama2012

Fine. I will leave the thread. Bye.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hey all, super busy with work lately... just got to catching up on some BnB reading. 

Haley - You are a honeydew??? Time flies by too quick. The 29th will be here soon. Are you nervous??? I am so excited for you!

Kristina - I bet you are preggo this month. You just recently had the HSG and I heard that lots of people get preggo right after! I have my pelvic ultrasound this Friday and I will go back the following Friday for the results, plus to see what my blood work shows. I hope it's ok.

Jaime - please post some pictures of your renovations!

Lisa - I am sure your pea is nice and comfy in your tummy. 

Amy - Do you plan on continuing to teach Zumba after the baby is born? How much more schooling will you need to become a NP?

Army - Hope you are feeling better. What will the blood work show?

AFM - Still feeling a bit of pressure on my lower left side. I am so scared. My gyno thinks that it could be a cyst or maybe an early pregnancy that didn't go through? I don't even know what that means. I just know that my mom suffered from ovarian cancer and I hope that's not what I have. :( I have also been very gassy lately and that's not sexy at all. I will see what my blood and ultrasound results show and then decide if I should switch insurance.


----------



## Sunny skies

Haley, must be so exciting to be so close to the end. You should post some pics of the nursery.

May, sorry but I know nothing about how insurance works in the USA. Hope you find the best plan for you. Hope you figure out what the pain is about. Have they tested for pregnancy. I would insist on further testing just in case. A transvaginal will show more than an ultrasound. Good luck.

Jamie, I'm anxious to see those pics too.

I'm posting my OPK, this one is my darkest, sorry the pic isn't very clear.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kdk24

Sunny... It almost looks pos. What cd was this?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - Get BD-ing! It looks almost positive to me. I had one just like that last cycle and when I took a digi right after, it turned out to be positive.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls! Hope you are all well!!

We're due a bfp soon wonder who it will be........ 

Lisa i'm so pleased to hear that you're feeling crappy lol

Jaime sounds like you're coming on good with the renovations we haven't even got our tenants out yet!! praying we can get in for christmas

The preggo ladies are getting so close!!! remember girls our 3 SMEP babies were born in week 36 so get your hospital bag ready! 

2ww and waiting to Ov girls sending out lots of :dust:


----------



## Hayaddie

BeverleyLN said:


> Hi Girls! Hope you are all well!!
> 
> We're due a bfp soon wonder who it will be........
> 
> Lisa i'm so pleased to hear that you're feeling crappy lol
> 
> Jaime sounds like you're coming on good with the renovations we haven't even got our tenants out yet!! praying we can get in for christmas
> 
> The preggo ladies are getting so close!!! remember girls our 3 SMEP babies were born in week 36 so get your hospital bag ready!
> 
> 2ww and waiting to Ov girls sending out lots of :dust:

Omg in 36 weeks on Monday!!! I gotta get my booty in gear!!! Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Sunny skies

Kdk24 said:


> Sunny... It almost looks pos. What cd was this?

That was yesterday afternoon, CD 14. I jumped my man last night. Will only see him tonight. Starting to worry, maybe I should have jumped him this morning too.


----------



## jrowenj

Sunny - looks alllllmost positive! I think if you jumped him last night and tonight you should be good to go!!!!!

OMG - i am praying i have my baby at 36 weeks so it isn't so close to Christmas!

Sorry I haven't been posting much on the thread. I have been so damn busy with this stupid house! haha! I will post some pics soon, i promise! The cabinets and appliances get delivered tomorrow woo hoo!!!

I need to catch up on the thread because I can't figure out where anyone is in their cycles :dohh:


----------



## krystinab

Jamie we know you are busy...but please post piks of your bump and your house! 

Hayddie girl you better get your booty in gear! You are going to have a baby in 17 days!! (Its the 29th right)

Sunny, as long as you got it in before O you should be good. FX this is your month.

KD, have you gotten a +opk yet??

Bev, hows Sophia doing?

Lisa, still feeling shitty?!

May- have you gotten any informaion about your left side pain? I am praying for you girl.

Army, no one said you had to leave...but its your choice. Happy & Healthy 9 months! 

Alley, how you doing lady? I just noticed your signature and why would short tubes not be a good thing? In my brain it seems like it would take less time for the sperm to meet the egg...

AFM, so just here waiting on the 17th for my follow up appointment. I am really considering testing at 12dpo which is fairly early for me. That would be next Thursday the 11th...I am such a punk!


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, sorry about ms but I'm sure it's good to know that baby is Getty cozy in there. 

Krystina, 12dpo isn't that early, some girls on the thread got positives on 10 and 11 dpo. Good luck, looks like your our next tester.

May, how you feeling today?

Army, any news?


----------



## armymama2012

Ok, so my pregnancy cyst is bigger than normal (usually no bigger than 3 cm). Mine 4.8 cm. It is also leaking a tiny bit but doctor says as long as it doesnt rupture it should be fine. There was a sac in my uterus but getting weekly ultrasounds because of the pain until we see a heartbeat! hCG went from 745 on Sunday afternoon to 1860 this morning! Repeat HCG check Friday morning and repeat ultrasound next Thursday.


----------



## Sunny skies

armymama2012 said:


> Ok, so my pregnancy cyst is bigger than normal (usually no bigger than 3 cm). Mine 4.8 cm. It is also leaking a tiny bit but doctor says as long as it doesnt rupture it should be fine. There was a sac in my uterus but getting weekly ultrasounds because of the pain until we see a heartbeat! hCG went from 745 on Sunday afternoon to 1860 this morning! Repeat HCG check Friday morning and repeat ultrasound next Thursday.

Glad to hear things are ok.


----------



## mammaspath

sunny - your opk looked positive to me.......i would bd for the next three days.....i can't remember for sure but thats how the smep works right?

krystina - i think you should test today!!! hahahaaha 

may - hows the new job???? u sound busy!


----------



## Jessica28

Amy - V-Day is coming REAL soon for you!!

Army - Glad things are looking up.

Today, I am having a real bad backache and of course I am a bit paranoid about it but spending the day with 7 primary students, with 5 who need your constant help and attention really takes the good out of you. I really don't get a chance to breathe it seems. 

I am pissed too that my scan got changed from Oct. 9th - Nov. 2nd :(
Was really hoping to see my baby next week as I dreamt last night I had a beautiful baby girl with a headful of hair!


----------



## mammaspath

jess are you finding out what you are having?


----------



## Hayaddie

Test Krystina!!!! ;)


----------



## krystinab

How yall going to tell me to test at 4DPO...LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## snowflakes120

Jess - Sorry they moved your US date! That's over a month! Crazy!

Army - My cousin had some sort of cyst during PG. It resolved itself.

Sunny - That OPK is looking might nice. Grab your hubby tonight and the next few nights too!

Krystina - Hope you won't need the injectibles. I did the one shot on myself - it really wasn't bad at all. I say test on 12dpo! That is when I got my def pink line!

Jaime - I bet for saying that one statement you are going to have a Xmas baby!

Hayley - Can't believe its so close! Yeahhhh! Is your DD excited?

May - I am guessing with everything it will be about $2,000 (on the low end) per IUI cycle - that will include the bloodwork, the IUI itself, U/S & hospital/physician fees. I ended up taking the stupid hospital self-pay discount and removing my insurance all together so... 

AFM, I am excited. We fly out tonight to go home to NY for my cousin's wedding. It will the 1st time in over 2 years that me and my sister's will all be together. My sister is in from Tanzania so I am sooooo happy to see her - although she has to go back after for another year. :( But it will be nice to spend time with everyone. :happydance: So I prolly won't be on too much for the next 5 days - I fully expect to see a BFP from someone (staring at you Krystina!!)

Also, I don't know if my nausea was just a fluke because I haven't had any since. I hope some more comes soon. I am bit nervous that it's gone. I hope my pea is OK.


----------



## armymama2012

Jessica28 said:


> Amy - V-Day is coming REAL soon for you!!
> 
> Army - Glad things are looking up.
> 
> Today, I am having a real bad backache and of course I am a bit paranoid about it but spending the day with 7 primary students, with 5 who need your constant help and attention really takes the good out of you. I really don't get a chance to breathe it seems.
> 
> I am pissed too that my scan got changed from Oct. 9th - Nov. 2nd :(
> Was really hoping to see my baby next week as I dreamt last night I had a beautiful baby girl with a headful of hair!

To November 2nd? Wow, I'm sorry Jess. Awww...I can just see you holding a beautiful baby girl with lots of hair. Are you wanting a girl or are you neutral? I'm still waiting on seeing a Heartbeat but excited to get ultrasounds every week. Unfortunately the internal ultrasounds give me cramps afterwards for about an hour.


----------



## armymama2012

snowflakes120 said:


> Jess - Sorry they moved your US date! That's over a month! Crazy!
> 
> Army - My cousin had some sort of cyst during PG. It resolved itself.
> 
> Sunny - That OPK is looking might nice. Grab your hubby tonight and the next few nights too!
> 
> Krystina - Hope you won't need the injectibles. I did the one shot on myself - it really wasn't bad at all. I say test on 12dpo! That is when I got my def pink line!
> 
> Jaime - I bet for saying that one statement you are going to have a Xmas baby!
> 
> Hayley - Can't believe its so close! Yeahhhh! Is your DD excited?
> 
> May - I am guessing with everything it will be about $2,000 (on the low end) per IUI cycle - that will include the bloodwork, the IUI itself, U/S & hospital/physician fees. I ended up taking the stupid hospital self-pay discount and removing my insurance all together so...
> 
> AFM, I am excited. We fly out tonight to go home to NY for my cousin's wedding. It will the 1st time in over 2 years that me and my sister's will all be together. My sister is in from Tanzania so I am sooooo happy to see her - although she has to go back after for another year. :( But it will be nice to spend time with everyone. :happydance: So I prolly won't be on too much for the next 5 days - I fully expect to see a BFP from someone (staring at you Krystina!!)
> 
> Also, I don't know if my nausea was just a fluke because I haven't had any since. I hope some more comes soon. I am bit nervous that it's gone. I hope my pea is OK.

Where in NY will you be? Probably not anywhere near me but I'm happy you get to be with family again. Dont worry about no nausea, I had nausea with my son for only about a week before I found out and then it went away unless I ate spaghetti. When's your next appointment?


----------



## snowflakes120

armymama2012 said:


> Where in NY will you be? Probably not anywhere near me but I'm happy you get to be with family again. Dont worry about no nausea, I had nausea with my son for only about a week before I found out and then it went away unless I ate spaghetti. When's your next appointment?

I grew up in a small suburb outside of Buffalo/Niagara Falls, NY. Where in NY are you? My U/S appt is next Friday 10/12.


----------



## armymama2012

snowflakes120 said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> Where in NY will you be? Probably not anywhere near me but I'm happy you get to be with family again. Dont worry about no nausea, I had nausea with my son for only about a week before I found out and then it went away unless I ate spaghetti. When's your next appointment?
> 
> I grew up in a small suburb outside of Buffalo/Niagara Falls, NY. Where in NY are you? My U/S appt is next Friday 10/12.Click to expand...

We're an hour north of Syracuse due to DH being in the Army. We have always wanted to see Niagra Falls while we are here but with our son passing away and financial problems doesnt look like we will get to. Yay for U/S. I get one next Thursday to see if the baby is progressing.


----------



## Sunny skies

mammaspath said:


> sunny - your opk looked positive to me.......i would bd for the next three days.....i can't remember for sure but thats how the smep works right?
> 
> krystina - i think you should test today!!! hahahaaha
> 
> may - hows the new job???? u sound busy!

Thanks Amy, yeah I believe it's 3 days after O.


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey Ladies!!

I just checked out this thread a bit, what an exciting support group you all have!! Can I join??! I'm doing the SMEP this month, I heard about it on this forum (...but still had to google what SMEP was lol. Didn't realize there was an acronym for it!). I miscarried in mid-July...and no luck since then. I'm on CD 4, and already bought an OPK for next week! 

Krys, just by reading the last few pages of this thread, I'm super excited to hear about the results of your test!! My prayers are with you!!!

Hugs!

Tasha


----------



## threemakefive

Welcome Tasha!! You've joined a great group of girls!! :) hope ur cycle goes well!!!


----------



## krystinab

Welcome Tasha! Sorry about the miscarriage. I hope smep works for you! This thread is super lucky so I'm sure youll see that BFP soon!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Welcome Tasha! i'm going to update the first page and add you i know there are some more newbies can you please post so i can see your names i've lost you in all the chat!

Krystina Sofia is doing great she's going to be upped to 5 ounces on her next bottle and she's filling out..... can't take her to the midwife to get her weighed there's measles in the villiage and suspected whopping cough! worried is not the word so Sofia is staying in the house for the time being.... lucky i have my inlaws to babysit if it wanted to pop out

Shelli Asda has the cutest halloween outfit i got it for Sofia it's like a long sleeve bodysuit in orange with a sequin pumpkin on the and a green tutu with white and green striped tights and you can buy the bib and slippers to match


----------



## shellideaks

Oooh really? Think a trip to Asda is in order then. Cheers Bev!


----------



## Jessica28

No, We have decided to stay team yellow! It's going to be hard though!

I have been feeling the baby for a while now but for the past couple of days I haven't been feeling much movement and none so far today. Anyone else feel like that at 22 weeks?


----------



## threemakefive

Jess I felt the same at that point and was worried sick lol now lots of kicks ..22 weeks is a good week to use ur doppler for piece of mind seems a lot of girls have the same concentric then :)


----------



## threemakefive

Quiet day....everyone get a cold front like we did and freeze to death?!!??!


----------



## armymama2012

Hi Tasha! Welcome to the SMEP Ladies group!

It is definitely chilly here but supposed to rain a little bit each day for the next 5 days. Wish the sun would come back. 

Yay, my nunbers just got back! and in only 47 hours (got it taken at 9:45 on Wednesday and 8:45 today) they have more than doubled again! I went from 1860 on wednesday morning to 4175 this morning!

How is everyone else?

As far as SMEP babies being born at 36 weeks, that would put my baby at May 19th( if I have my EDD right) which is just over 2 weeks from my daughter's 2nd birthday.


----------



## mammaspath

hi tasha!!! WELCOME!

krystina 5dpo...........test test test!

not been on today.........5am clinic.......tired!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

jess - i worry all the time about the baby not moving as much some days!!!!!! i used the doppler but its normal cuz they go through growth spurts.......try not to worry!


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome Tasha, hope you find the support and luck your looking for on this thread. Good luck.

Bev and Shelli, glad to see you girls still on this thread, I'm sure your sleep deprived.

Army, those are great numbers, very reasuring I'm sure.

Amy, I hate early mornings, hopefully you can sleep in a bit this weekend.

Jess, have you started your nursery? Has your Beding arrived?


----------



## armymama2012

Yes they are reassuring. How is everyone else? Having a nice weekend? Any exciting plans?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Quite sleep deprived lol


----------



## shellideaks

Tasha welcome to the group, you've picked a great one to join cos everyone is lovely!

Army your numbers sound brilliant, here's hoping they pick something up soon on these weekly scans you're getting.

Lisa can't wait for your 1st ultrasound, only 6 more days :D

Amy I seriously don't know how you manage doing everything, you're always so busy. I was shattered when pregnant!

Gotta admit I'm pretty tired too lol, Parker had me up from 1:45am - 5:30am for no reason at all. So I'm sorry if I've missed anything important out. Hope you're all doing well. I'm gonna try and keep up with what's going on better :)


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. I'm so sorry i haven't been about. My phone struggles to support this site. Just wanted to pop in and tell you i got a bfp this morning. Without ivf!! So scared.


----------



## Jessica28

28329 - That is wonderful news! I bet you are just estatic! So happy for you!

Sunny - I haven't started the nursery just yet. The bedding is enroute and I should have in in 10 days! Hoping sooner though. We have been having a lot of trouble with the water in our well. We can't do any laundry hardly. We can manage to both get showers and do the dishes but that's about it so I have been having to take my laundry to my MOms to do which is a pain in the butt so OH is spending all day Monday trying to dig it out and that makes me nervous as hell! So paranoid that it will cave in on him. He is 270lbs after all and he won't have much room to get down there! Sigh...
Glad everyone is doing great though! Can't wait for Krystina to test now!


----------



## jrowenj

28- congrats on the bfp!

Shelli and bev - hope you get a nap some time soon!

Lisa - can't wait to see your peanuts u/s!

Krystina - almost testing tiiiime!!

May- pre ov limbo is the worrrrsttt, right?

Afm- 3rd trimester is kinda starting to kick my ass. My calf muscles are killing me especially at night, I have fucking hemmorhoids out of nowhere! My belly is so heavy and crampy and hard to sleep at night, I sneezed yesterday and pissed myself...


----------



## threemakefive

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm so sorry i haven't been about. My phone struggles to support this site. Just wanted to pop in and tell you i got a bfp this morning. Without ivf!! So scared.

So glad to hear it...I took a peek at ur profile just a few days ago to see how u were gettig along! Keep us posted :)




Army great numbers u should see more this week at ur sono :)

Jaime I loved ur post lol welcome to the wonderful world of ur body being taken over and u have no control lol it sucks but is worth it...try more pillows at night to help sleep :) I've been uncomfortable too...feel like I'm as big as a . house lol bananas for the leg cramps and cream or tuc pads for the hemeroids.

Afm...no big plans this weekend, we had a 'cleaning party' last night lol got.some organizing done thanks to oh and the kids as I can't do all the bending and picking..and have my followup sono weds :) busy week!! Now off to the in laws to butcher some deer :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm so sorry i haven't been about. My phone struggles to support this site. Just wanted to pop in and tell you i got a bfp this morning. Without ivf!! So scared.
> 
> So glad to hear it...I took a peek at ur profile just a few days ago to see how u were gettig along! Keep us posted :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army great numbers u should see more this week at ur sono :)
> 
> Jaime I loved ur post lol welcome to the wonderful world of ur body being taken over and u have no control lol it sucks but is worth it...try more pillows at night to help sleep :) I've been uncomfortable too...feel like I'm as big as a . house lol bananas for the leg cramps and cream or tuc pads for the hemeroids.
> 
> Afm...no big plans this weekend, we had a 'cleaning party' last night lol got.some organizing done thanks to oh and the kids as I can't do all the bending and picking..and have my followup sono weds :) busy week!! Now off to the in laws to butcher some deer :)Click to expand...

Ughhh. Oh and leaky tits


----------



## armymama2012

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm so sorry i haven't been about. My phone struggles to support this site. Just wanted to pop in and tell you i got a bfp this morning. Without ivf!! So scared.

Yay! Congrats! FX for a sticky bean!


----------



## armymama2012

threemakefive said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm so sorry i haven't been about. My phone struggles to support this site. Just wanted to pop in and tell you i got a bfp this morning. Without ivf!! So scared.
> 
> So glad to hear it...I took a peek at ur profile just a few days ago to see how u were gettig along! Keep us posted :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army great numbers u should see more this week at ur sono :)
> 
> Jaime I loved ur post lol welcome to the wonderful world of ur body being taken over and u have no control lol it sucks but is worth it...try more pillows at night to help sleep :) I've been uncomfortable too...feel like I'm as big as a . house lol bananas for the leg cramps and cream or tuc pads for the hemeroids.
> 
> Afm...no big plans this weekend, we had a 'cleaning party' last night lol got.some organizing done thanks to oh and the kids as I can't do all the bending and picking..and have my followup sono weds :) busy week!! Now off to the in laws to butcher some deer :)Click to expand...

Thanks, I hope so. Wow, I've always wanted to try cooking venison but since DH hasnt taken the hunting class yet and I'm leaving to go back to the midwest in mid-November I wont get my chance this year. I'm glad your OH and kiddos helped out with the cleaning. Sometimes I wish my daughter was old enough to do that.


----------



## Sunny skies

Jamie, sorry your body has reached the point where it has a mind of its own and your uncomfortable most of the time. I'm sure your crazy renovations aren't helping. Hope you have some down time this weekend.

Emily, sounds like you have a great family, how sweet for everyone to pitch in.

28329, congrats on the BFP, great that you didn't need IVF.

AFM, just started my TWW. It's thanksgiving weekend in Canada so I'll be enjoying some good food with family. At least I'll have something to keep my mind off symptom spotting.


----------



## Hayaddie

That's great new 28!!! I've been wondering where you went!

Jaime, are we living the same damn life?!? I've got all the same stuff?! And let me just say I freaking hate hemi's and I can't believe I have them! Bahahahaha

Krystina it's testing time.... Right?!?!?!? ;)

And Army those numbers rock!!


----------



## armymama2012

I had hemorrhoids with my daughter. Well not multiple, just one painful one that didnt go away til a month after I had her. Hoping I dont get them this time around. Today I'm just tired and really gassy (TMI). Got to do the dishes and finish with the kitchen then I can nap.


----------



## Tasha S.

YAYYYY to 28329!! All the best!!! :happydance:

Okay ladies, I have a question about OPKs! This is the first time I ever bought one, and it's digital (the only reason I got it was because it was 20$ off... 50$instead of 70$, it made it look cheaper because there are 20 tests in it, but it's actually only good for one month due to the digital part--once you get a YES, it shuts off forever lol!). There are 20 sticks in it, so I don't have to worry about skimping. Here are my questions:

1-the pack says I'm supposed to start testing on CD 5 because it has an internal memory, so I need to establish a baseline....it's day 6 (I only looked at the instructions last night!...oops!) One day late shouldn't hurt, right?

2-More importand question: it says on the instructions to test with morning urine....but I thought I read on SMEP that it's NOT good to test in the morning because your LH usually soars in the day...and then if we're on our "every-other-night", we could miss the fertilization, right? When would you test??

3-Last question: if I do test during the day, do I really have to wait 4 hours without urinating...I don't know if that's physically possible for me lol! I have the bladder of a mouse!

Thanks to everyone for your welcoming words! Can't wait to hear about more BFPs!!!!

Happy Thanksgiving weekend fellow Canadians! :winkwink:


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> That's great new 28!!! I've been wondering where you went!
> 
> Jaime, are we living the same damn life?!? I've got all the same stuff?! And let me just say I freaking hate hemi's and I can't believe I have them! Bahahahaha
> 
> Krystina it's testing time.... Right?!?!?!? ;)
> 
> And Army those numbers rock!!

I can't believe I have a "hemi" either lmao! Kevin smacked my ass yesterday and I almost kicked him in his nuts


----------



## Jessica28

Tasha - I went with the digital too when I first started using opks and I never did get a yes. The next cycle I went with the cheapies!


----------



## Jessica28

Ohhh and Tasha - WHere in Canada are you?


----------



## Tasha S.

Jessica28 said:


> Tasha - I went with the digital too when I first started using opks and I never did get a yes. The next cycle I went with the cheapies!

Hey Jess!! Thanks for the heads-up! Shooooot lol!! I hope it works...it's the First Response brand. Before my m/c, I always knew when I was ovulating, I'd get pretty clear symptoms, but it's different now...I didn't feel those symptoms since my m/c in mid July. I don't even know if I'm ovulating at all since then! I guess this will be the trial...

I'm on the south shore of Montreal in Quebec! Where are you in Canada?? I was born in Winnipeg (I have a lot of family out there...my mom is from there) but my dad is from Quebec, we moved as a family to Quebec when I was 3 years old.


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha, I've been using the cheapies from the Internet. I've heard the digital are easier as I think you do use your FMU but they're expensive. Some ladies use the cheapies until they're close to O then use the digital to confirm. I may do that next cycle but hoping I won't need to. With the cheapies you do have to hold your urine for 5 hrs and afternoon/ evening urine is best to catch the surge. Good luck.


----------



## Tasha S.

Sunny skies said:


> Tasha, I've been using the cheapies from the Internet. I've heard the digital are easier as I think you do use your FMU but they're expensive. Some ladies use the cheapies until they're close to O then use the digital to confirm. I may do that next cycle but hoping I won't need to. With the cheapies you do have to hold your urine for 5 hrs and afternoon/ evening urine is best to catch the surge. Good luck.

Thanks Sunny!! I hope you won't have to next cycle either!!! :flower:
...I don't know how you can hold your urine for 5 hours!!!! I managed it for 3 hours, my DH came into the room at 2 hours and asked me if everything was okay lol! When told him I was trying not to pee myself he laughed!


----------



## Jessica28

Tasha - I am in Newfoundland. Have never been to Quebec before but my OH is going to Montreal for a concert in 11 days and he is pretty excited about it. The first response brand is what I used too.... It may have been faulty, I really can't say but I really liked watching the line get darker with the cheapies! I only ever waitied 3 hours to use the cheapies too. I work at 8:30 a.m so I used to hold it until my lunch break at 12!


----------



## Tasha S.

Jess - Nice! I've never been to Newfoundland but would love to one day! I find that eastern Canada has so much more history than out west! :p I like Quebec a lot, love the ethnic diversity!
I guess I'll commit to the digital test this month, I'll let you know if I ever get a positive, I just did it and it was a negative (which it was supposed to be lol...I'm only on day 6!). But if I don't conceive this month, then I'll definitely go for the cheapies! (I wanted to get some with lines, but there wasn't a whole lot of choice at the pharmacy, and the digital one was on sale. I was impatient to buy an OPK while my DH was still willing lol! He gave in to me wanting one and I was a little scared that he'd change his mind if we waited longer, haha! He likes to do things 'naturally'...I'm the impatient one!) Thanks again for the insight!


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha, I love Montreal, I've been there a few times and just spent 4 days there this summer. I live in a suburb just outside Toronto, Ontario. 

Jess, I've always wanted to go to the East coast of Canada, would make for a great road trip and my Hubby loves seafood so he would be in heaven.

I know it's hard to remember everyone's name but my name is Jannette by the way.

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!


----------



## krystinab

Goodness I've only been gone for two days and so much has happened. Happy thanksgiving to all you canadian ladies!!

28 I'm so happy you got your BFP! when is your first appointment?

Yaah Sunny you are in the tww with me!

Jamie sorry your body is taking over. But guess what, you will see your baby in just a few weeks!!!

Tasha, I use the clear blue easy digs, the 20 pack lasts me 3cycle. I usually start testing at 10 dpo and generally get my + around 14dpo. The clear blue easy ones don't expire but I hear the first response ones are only good for 30 days. 

AFm, the re moved my appt up to wedensday so I should have the game plan then.plan on testing next weekend...I'm so scarry....thinking Friday that will be 12dpo!!!


----------



## threemakefive

armymama2012 said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm so sorry i haven't been about. My phone struggles to support this site. Just wanted to pop in and tell you i got a bfp this morning. Without ivf!! So scared.
> 
> So glad to hear it...I took a peek at ur profile just a few days ago to see how u were gettig along! Keep us posted :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army great numbers u should see more this week at ur sono :)
> 
> Jaime I loved ur post lol welcome to the wonderful world of ur body being taken over and u have no control lol it sucks but is worth it...try more pillows at night to help sleep :) I've been uncomfortable too...feel like I'm as big as a . house lol bananas for the leg cramps and cream or tuc pads for the hemeroids.
> 
> Afm...no big plans this weekend, we had a 'cleaning party' last night lol got.some organizing done thanks to oh and the kids as I can't do all the bending and picking..and have my followup sono weds :) busy week!! Now off to the in laws to butcher some deer :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I hope so. Wow, I've always wanted to try cooking venison but since DH hasnt taken the hunting class yet and I'm leaving to go back to the midwest in mid-November I wont get my chance this year. I'm glad your OH and kiddos helped out with the cleaning. Sometimes I wish my daughter was old enough to do that.Click to expand...

Venison is great...my favorite is deer roast way better than beef.. we use chops to make fajitas...our chilli and spaghetti uses ground venison...hopefully you can try cooking it soon we love it! I was so glad when the kids were old enough to help clean lol saves me some time and dd loves doing dishes...score for Me Lol


----------



## armymama2012

threemakefive said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm so sorry i haven't been about. My phone struggles to support this site. Just wanted to pop in and tell you i got a bfp this morning. Without ivf!! So scared.
> 
> So glad to hear it...I took a peek at ur profile just a few days ago to see how u were gettig along! Keep us posted :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army great numbers u should see more this week at ur sono :)
> 
> Jaime I loved ur post lol welcome to the wonderful world of ur body being taken over and u have no control lol it sucks but is worth it...try more pillows at night to help sleep :) I've been uncomfortable too...feel like I'm as big as a . house lol bananas for the leg cramps and cream or tuc pads for the hemeroids.
> 
> Afm...no big plans this weekend, we had a 'cleaning party' last night lol got.some organizing done thanks to oh and the kids as I can't do all the bending and picking..and have my followup sono weds :) busy week!! Now off to the in laws to butcher some deer :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I hope so. Wow, I've always wanted to try cooking venison but since DH hasnt taken the hunting class yet and I'm leaving to go back to the midwest in mid-November I wont get my chance this year. I'm glad your OH and kiddos helped out with the cleaning. Sometimes I wish my daughter was old enough to do that.Click to expand...
> 
> Venison is great...my favorite is deer roast way better than beef.. we use chops to make fajitas...our chilli and spaghetti uses ground venison...hopefully you can try cooking it soon we love it! I was so glad when the kids were old enough to help clean lol saves me some time and dd loves doing dishes...score for Me LolClick to expand...


LOL Now you have me craving fajitas. I'm only ever had barbeque venison and chucky venison chili. All that sounds so good. I'm so upset, I am craving summer sausage but cant have any since I'm preggo. The things we give up for babies.


----------



## threemakefive

armymama2012 said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm so sorry i haven't been about. My phone struggles to support this site. Just wanted to pop in and tell you i got a bfp this morning. Without ivf!! So scared.
> 
> So glad to hear it...I took a peek at ur profile just a few days ago to see how u were gettig along! Keep us posted :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army great numbers u should see more this week at ur sono :)
> 
> Jaime I loved ur post lol welcome to the wonderful world of ur body being taken over and u have no control lol it sucks but is worth it...try more pillows at night to help sleep :) I've been uncomfortable too...feel like I'm as big as a . house lol bananas for the leg cramps and cream or tuc pads for the hemeroids.
> 
> Afm...no big plans this weekend, we had a 'cleaning party' last night lol got.some organizing done thanks to oh and the kids as I can't do all the bending and picking..and have my followup sono weds :) busy week!! Now off to the in laws to butcher some deer :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I hope so. Wow, I've always wanted to try cooking venison but since DH hasnt taken the hunting class yet and I'm leaving to go back to the midwest in mid-November I wont get my chance this year. I'm glad your OH and kiddos helped out with the cleaning. Sometimes I wish my daughter was old enough to do that.Click to expand...
> 
> Venison is great...my favorite is deer roast way better than beef.. we use chops to make fajitas...our chilli and spaghetti uses ground venison...hopefully you can try cooking it soon we love it! I was so glad when the kids were old enough to help clean lol saves me some time and dd loves doing dishes...score for Me LolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL Now you have me craving fajitas. I'm only ever had barbeque venison and chucky venison chili. All that sounds so good. I'm so upset, I am craving summer sausage but cant have any since I'm preggo. The things we give up for babies.Click to expand...

Whoops are we not supposed to have summer sausage lol definitlely had a bit of deer sausage this week lol all these dos and donts have changed since my last LO lol


----------



## threemakefive

krystinab said:


> Goodness I've only been gone for two days and so much has happened. Happy thanksgiving to all you canadian ladies!!
> 
> 28 I'm so happy you got your BFP! when is your first appointment?
> 
> Yaah Sunny you are in the tww with me!
> 
> Jamie sorry your body is taking over. But guess what, you will see your baby in just a few weeks!!!
> 
> Tasha, I use the clear blue easy digs, the 20 pack lasts me 3cycle. I usually start testing at 10 dpo and generally get my + around 14dpo. The clear blue easy ones don't expire but I hear the first response ones are only good for 30 days.
> 
> AFm, the re moved my appt up to wedensday so I should have the game plan then.plan on testing next weekend...I'm so scarry....thinking Friday that will be 12dpo!!!

Can't wait to hear the plan...what time do u go weds?


----------



## armymama2012

threemakefive said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm so sorry i haven't been about. My phone struggles to support this site. Just wanted to pop in and tell you i got a bfp this morning. Without ivf!! So scared.
> 
> So glad to hear it...I took a peek at ur profile just a few days ago to see how u were gettig along! Keep us posted :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army great numbers u should see more this week at ur sono :)
> 
> Jaime I loved ur post lol welcome to the wonderful world of ur body being taken over and u have no control lol it sucks but is worth it...try more pillows at night to help sleep :) I've been uncomfortable too...feel like I'm as big as a . house lol bananas for the leg cramps and cream or tuc pads for the hemeroids.
> 
> Afm...no big plans this weekend, we had a 'cleaning party' last night lol got.some organizing done thanks to oh and the kids as I can't do all the bending and picking..and have my followup sono weds :) busy week!! Now off to the in laws to butcher some deer :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I hope so. Wow, I've always wanted to try cooking venison but since DH hasnt taken the hunting class yet and I'm leaving to go back to the midwest in mid-November I wont get my chance this year. I'm glad your OH and kiddos helped out with the cleaning. Sometimes I wish my daughter was old enough to do that.Click to expand...
> 
> Venison is great...my favorite is deer roast way better than beef.. we use chops to make fajitas...our chilli and spaghetti uses ground venison...hopefully you can try cooking it soon we love it! I was so glad when the kids were old enough to help clean lol saves me some time and dd loves doing dishes...score for Me LolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL Now you have me craving fajitas. I'm only ever had barbeque venison and chucky venison chili. All that sounds so good. I'm so upset, I am craving summer sausage but cant have any since I'm preggo. The things we give up for babies.Click to expand...
> 
> Whoops are we not supposed to have summer sausage lol definitlely had a bit of deer sausage this week lol all these dos and donts have changed since my last LO lolClick to expand...

No deli meats which I think includes summer sausage. If you made the sausage yourself without the preservatives then you have nothing to worry about. Anyways I doubt just one time will do any damage.


----------



## Kdk24

Wow...

I missed a day or two and I have so much to catch up on!


----------



## BeverleyLN

28329 HUUUUGE! congrats!!! 

Jaime your post soooo funny! hope you have yourself a preggo pillow i had the dream genii it was fantastic but i accidently left it at the hospital after having Sofia and DH wouldn't go back for it!! it was so comfy i wanted to use it now :(

Krystina i'm excited for your app hope all goes well! FXed


----------



## BeverleyLN

Omg 20 bfps!!!!


----------



## danielle1984

hmmm I might be too late to join but this cycle was the first time using OPK properly (never had enough and always ran out of test before +opk) and doing SMEP. Luckily I finally got my bfp! I guess it really does work! Now I'm stuck with 30 OPK because I only use 20 lol.


----------



## threemakefive

Welcome Danielle....Congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## Kdk24

Well ladies...
This is the end of the road for me. I caught OH making out with another girl in the common area of our apartment building tonight! I am shattered and all kinds of messed up!
You would think after 4+ yrs of being together things would end differently, especially since he wanted a baby as much as I did, but I am numb and exhausted! 
I wish you all the best and will check in when possible! 
Thank you so very much for being the people you are and the support system you have been!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Kdk i am so sorry..... i can't understand why men do these things! all i can say is keep your head held high girl you're better than him :hugs: 'No man is worth your tears and the one who is won't make you cry'

Danielle congratulations! i will add and mark you off as cooking a SMEP baby

There's more BFPs to come!!!


----------



## mammaspath

28 - Congrats!!!! where have you been????

jaime - i seriously lost it when i read your post in the car..........scared the bajeebaz out of my husband........hahahaaha.......the joys of pregnancy!!!!

danielle - welcome and congrats

krystina - test test test!!!

kd - WTH!!!?????? what an idiot.......if you still need support we are always here......

bev does that make 21 bfps? uh i love smep!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well we were hoping for a baby boy but last night my dreams predicted this baby as being a girl. In my dreams she was 7 lbs and 19 inches long. she had lots of darkdark hair and so perfect. I'd like to mention that so far my dreams have been 100% accurate as to the gender of our babies.


----------



## threemakefive

Kd-So sorry to hear about the douchebag OH! What an idiot?!?! And not even trying to hide it..that's just crazy!!! 

Krystina---how many dpo are you? when are you testing?

Army---When is your next scan?


----------



## armymama2012

threemakefive said:


> Kd-So sorry to hear about the douchebag OH! What an idiot?!?! And not even trying to hide it..that's just crazy!!!
> 
> Krystina---how many dpo are you? when are you testing?
> 
> Army---When is your next scan?

Next U/S is Thursday at 1 p.m. It's basically to confirm that the sac is in the uterus and not anywhere else.


----------



## danielle1984

armymama2012 said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Kd-So sorry to hear about the douchebag OH! What an idiot?!?! And not even trying to hide it..that's just crazy!!!
> 
> Krystina---how many dpo are you? when are you testing?
> 
> Army---When is your next scan?
> 
> Next U/S is Thursday at 1 p.m. It's basically to confirm that the sac is in the uterus and not anywhere else.Click to expand...

Same for me. I got one on Friday to make sure it's not an ectopic. FX's for us both that everything goes well.


----------



## Tasha S.

danielle1984 said:


> hmmm I might be too late to join but this cycle was the first time using OPK properly (never had enough and always ran out of test before +opk) and doing SMEP. Luckily I finally got my bfp! I guess it really does work! Now I'm stuck with 30 OPK because I only use 20 lol.

YAYYYY!!! Congrats Danielle!!! :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Busy bees while I was gone. I read everything and just forgot it all! Just popping in to say I'm back!!


----------



## armymama2012

snowflakes120 said:


> Busy bees while I was gone. I read everything and just forgot it all! Just popping in to say I'm back!!

How was your weekend back home in NY?Did you get an ultrasound in NY?


----------



## snowflakes120

My visit home was insanely busy. I am exhausted! I can't wait to go home and lay on the couch and relax tonight. No U/S in NY. My next one is in 3 days on Friday! I'm nervous!


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, Friday is just around the corner! 

Three, I am 9DPO :) 

Jamie, I know I will be peeing on myself when Im preg...LOL

AFM, my RE appointment is tomorrow and I am testing Friday :)


----------



## mammaspath

here is a new bump pic for ya'll!!!

it's going by so fast!!!:flower:
 



Attached Files:







24weeks.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 4









24weeks2.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mammaspath

and im still an ugly papaya.....hmmm

krystina - what are you doing at the re? take a freaking test already

lisa - everything is gonna be just fine!!!


----------



## krystinab

mammaspath said:


> and im still an ugly papaya.....hmmm
> 
> krystina - what are you doing at the re? take a freaking test already
> 
> lisa - everything is gonna be just fine!!!

Papaya may be ugly on the outside but inside they are beautiful & delicious!
My RE appt is tomorroa at 10 and I will be testing on Friday at 12 DPO!


----------



## armymama2012

snowflakes120 said:


> My visit home was insanely busy. I am exhausted! I can't wait to go home and lay on the couch and relax tonight. No U/S in NY. My next one is in 3 days on Friday! I'm nervous!

Why are you nervous? Yay for U/S on Friday!


----------



## Hayaddie

It's almost Friday Lisa! 

Amy your papaya is soooooo cute!!! Happy V day!

Krystina quit being so tough and just do a quick test! ;)


----------



## Sunny skies

Danielle, congrats on the BFP.

KDK, so sorry about the news, men can be jerks.

Lisa, can't wait for your ultrasound Friday. 3 more sleeps.

Amy, your papaya bump is so cute.

Krystina, I really hope this is your month. 

AFM, nothing to report. In the painful TWW. So many people around me are having babies, just feeling worried it will never happen but trying to be positive. Almost don't want the TWW to end as at least I can still have hope that I have a chance.


----------



## krystinab

Sunny skies said:


> Danielle, congrats on the BFP.
> 
> KDK, so sorry about the news, men can be jerks.
> 
> Lisa, can't wait for your ultrasound Friday. 3 more sleeps.
> 
> Amy, your papaya bump is so cute.
> 
> Krystina, I really hope this is your month.
> 
> AFM, nothing to report. In the painful TWW. So many people around me are having babies, just feeling worried it will never happen but trying to be positive. Almost don't want the TWW to end as at least I can still have hope that I have a chance.

Girl I feel you. Everyone is either getting a BFP or having a baby and my body is doing its own thing. Dont worry, we will get our BFP soon!


----------



## threemakefive

Glad everyone is doing well....looks like we have lots of Dr appts this week....I have a sono tomorrow to check baby heart (couldn't get good Shot at 20 weeks) and check baby size (bc I look like a cow and my uterus is huge hahah). Maybe she will now be a boy and OH and I can stop thinking if names lol (I've had tons tell me they still think its a boy as the sono pic was weird looking lol) 

Anywhoo can't wait for the other sonos this week ..its gunman be all fab news!

Krystina hope re goes well and you get that bfp :)

Amy yay for vday!!! Darn that papaya lol

Sunny I can never recall ur name...janette maybe?? Darn my memory lol anywho hope this tww brings about a great 9 months :)


----------



## Hayaddie

Boo I just remembered my Strep B test is todayyyyy!!!! Lame.


----------



## Sunny skies

threemakefive said:


> Glad everyone is doing well....looks like we have lots of Dr appts this week....I have a sono tomorrow to check baby heart (couldn't get good Shot at 20 weeks) and check baby size (bc I look like a cow and my uterus is huge hahah). Maybe she will now be a boy and OH and I can stop thinking if names lol (I've had tons tell me they still think its a boy as the sono pic was weird looking lol)
> 
> Anywhoo can't wait for the other sonos this week ..its gunman be all fab news!
> 
> Krystina hope re goes well and you get that bfp :)
> 
> Amy yay for vday!!! Darn that papaya lol
> 
> Sunny I can never recall ur name...janette maybe?? Darn my memory lol anywho hope this tww brings about a great 9 months :)

Yes, it's Jannette. Thanks for the positive vibes, I need it.


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> Boo I just remembered my Strep B test is todayyyyy!!!! Lame.

hahah where is jaime to commment on that?!?! lol


----------



## armymama2012

Sunny skies said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Glad everyone is doing well....looks like we have lots of Dr appts this week....I have a sono tomorrow to check baby heart (couldn't get good Shot at 20 weeks) and check baby size (bc I look like a cow and my uterus is huge hahah). Maybe she will now be a boy and OH and I can stop thinking if names lol (I've had tons tell me they still think its a boy as the sono pic was weird looking lol)
> 
> Anywhoo can't wait for the other sonos this week ..its gunman be all fab news!
> 
> Krystina hope re goes well and you get that bfp :)
> 
> Amy yay for vday!!! Darn that papaya lol
> 
> Sunny I can never recall ur name...janette maybe?? Darn my memory lol anywho hope this tww brings about a great 9 months :)
> 
> Yes, it's Jannette. Thanks for the positive vibes, I need it.Click to expand...

:dust::dust::dust: to you!


----------



## mammaspath

Strep butt test!!! Ahahahaha


----------



## Hayaddie

Lol!! So the butt test wasn't bad at all! But they found protein in my urine and high blood pressure so I'm sitting in an nst and had labs drawn.... Bummer


----------



## markswife10

Hey gals, can I join? :) We lost our LO at the end of August, and I just had my first period since the MC this week, I'm currently on CD 8, so gearing up for some serious BD'ing over the next week or so. :) Hoping I can join you preggo ladies soon! I miss being preggo. 

And OMG, strep B tests! They tested me for that when I was pregnant and I had it :blush: I had to go through 2 rounds of antibiotics to get rid of it after the MC :blush: Boo! With my luck I'll have it again next pregnancy. :wacko:


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome markswife, good luck with SMEP.


----------



## threemakefive

Hayaddie said:


> Lol!! So the butt test wasn't bad at all! But they found protein in my urine and high blood pressure so I'm sitting in an nst and had labs drawn.... Bummer

Well good note is baby might make early arrival...it is week 36 and smep babies love week 36 :) keep us posted


----------



## mammaspath

^^^^no kidding!!! What is going on with the smep babies?


----------



## BeverleyLN

Welcome Markswife will add you soon promise just juggling a colicy sofia on my hip and desperately trying to stay awake for the late night feed...

Hayley!!! told you!!! hope that hospital bag is packed 

OMG soooo tired!! totally blame DH he woke me from my nap to check the mail booooo!!!


----------



## danielle1984

well I just went this afternoon to get a blood test done to see if my numbers went up and I just finish working out. How about you mamaspath?


----------



## krystinab

Hey Amy I just realized your question...I am going to the re for the treatment game plan!

Danielle I just finished working out too ;)


----------



## alleysm

I just got home from the gym! Whoot for the work out girls! Danielle update us with your numbers! 
Cute damn bump amy!


----------



## Sunny skies

Should have gone to work out today, but feeling lazy, definately doing my Zumba class tomorrow night.

Alley, where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## Ameronica

I am doing SMEP this month. 
I had an ectopic about 6 years ago and had my left tube removed. 
DH and I have been NTNP for about 5 years and just started fully TTC in Sept. We are doing SMEP this month and I am currently on CD10. I started my OPKs today, - (which I expected). I am thinking I will prob O around Sun or Mon. FX for everyone that is still waiting for our BFPs :)


----------



## alleysm

Sunny skies said:


> Should have gone to work out today, but feeling lazy, definately doing my Zumba class tomorrow night.
> 
> Alley, where are you at in your cycle?

I am cd15 today.. so bumping uglies with the hubs for the next few days.. just got my first EVER pos opk yesterday .. damn old eggs have been cooperating lately..


----------



## alleysm

Dang! This thread is hopping with newbies! ! Welcome! Welcome!


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome, Ameronica. I too had an etopic and left tube removed. Good luck with SMEP.

Alley, I guess your eggs aren't as old as you thought...lol. Get Bding.


----------



## Hayaddie

Welcome newbies!!!!!

So I don't think Sawyer is coming early :( lol! My BP went back down and bloods came back normal so I got to go home... And I'm only dilated to a 1! I thought for sure I was a 7 bahahahahaha


----------



## markswife10

Thanks for the welcome gals :)


----------



## danielle1984

Sunny skies said:


> Should have gone to work out today, but feeling lazy, definately doing my Zumba class tomorrow night.
> 
> Alley, where are you at in your cycle?

there's nothing like a good workout! :happydance: It makes me forget all the things I worry about...I've been feeling a little bit tired too lately so working out gives me that extra boost of energy to keep me going. But I still end up going to bed at 8pm lol :blush:


----------



## armymama2012

Hayaddie said:


> Welcome newbies!!!!!
> 
> So I don't think Sawyer is coming early :( lol! My BP went back down and bloods came back normal so I got to go home... And I'm only dilated to a 1! I thought for sure I was a 7 bahahahahaha

Hmmm....just my guess but I'm saying 41 weeks and 2 days he will make his grand debut.


----------



## krystinab

Welcome new ladies!

Hayddie that good you want to give Sawyer as much time as possible to develop! 

Alley you are crazy! Lol. Make that baby girl!

I just looked on the FR website and there is only a 68% chance I'd get a positive at 10dpo or 6 days before AF so I am really going to wait until Friday!


----------



## jrowenj

Hey! Sorry I have been so damn busy!!!

Lisa - don't be nervous!!! (easier said than done) I was SWEATING at my 8 week ultrasound waiting for that little heartbeat to confirm!

Jannette - Sorry the TWW is getting you down. You will catch that egg, I promise!!!!!

Haley - Glad the butt swab test wasn't so bad!!!!

Where is May??

AFM - had my glucose test today. Hope I passed! Also wondering if I will be getting any ultrasounds before the baby comes... i really hope so! Still fighting off this damn HEMI hahahahah


----------



## Ameronica

Thank you for all of the welcome wishes! I really hope SMEP works for us :) 
DH is loving this TTC stuff. Lots of sexytime! LOL!

After my ectopic my remaining tube got cleared so I should be good to go with that. I would love a July baby :) I hope this is my month!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> Where is May??

I am here lurking!! Thanks for asking, Jaime! How's the nursery and renovations coming along? 

I have been keeping myself busy. We went away last weekend to a wedding in Vernon, NJ and stayed at this really nice resort spa. Now I am getting back into the daily grind. I just heard from my gyno with my blood test and ultrasound results. Everything is a-ok. She said everything is "normal "but I am going to get a copy of the report from her so I can have you all help me analyze my numbers. I am just glad my hormones and thyroid numbers are ok. I have another appointment with her this Friday to see what the next step is. She wants me to do a HSG to narrow down all the possibilities of why we are still not preggo yet. The pressure in my lower left side still has not subsided and it's actually getting a bit more painful. I am guessing it has to do with some GI tract (intestinal, colon, etc.) issues. I have been very gassy, bloated and constipated. My gyno's husband happens to be a GI specialist so I might ask her for a referral.

I am in limbo waiting for O. Have another week to go. In the meantime, hubby and I are trying Fertilaid and BD'ing 2-3x a week to see if it will help produce more swimmers. I am O-ing next Tuesday, who will be my TWW buddy this cycle?

Kristina - hope you get your BFP this Friday!

Amy - your baby bump is soooo cute! Totally jealous!

Lisa - how are you feeling? Can't wait to hear all about your next appt.

Haley - Anxiously waiting for the arrival of your honeydew!

Alley - I heard dusty eggs make brilliant babies... Just saying!

Welcome to all the newcomers!! This is the best thread and the girls here are all so supportive.


----------



## Ameronica

BamBamsMaMa said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Where is May??
> 
> I am here lurking!! Thanks for asking, Jaime! How's the nursery and renovations coming along?
> 
> I have been keeping myself busy. We went away last weekend to a wedding in Vernon, NJ and stayed at this really nice resort spa. Now I am getting back into the daily grind. I just heard from my gyno with my blood test and ultrasound results. Everything is a-ok. She said everything is "normal "but I am going to get a copy of the report from her so I can have you all help me analyze my numbers. I am just glad my hormones and thyroid numbers are ok. I have another appointment with her this Friday to see what the next step is. She wants me to do a HSG to narrow down all the possibilities of why we are still not preggo yet. The pressure in my lower left side still has not subsided and it's actually getting a bit more painful. I am guessing it has to do with some GI tract (intestinal, colon, etc.) issues. I have been very gassy, bloated and constipated. My gyno's husband happens to be a GI specialist so I might ask her for a referral.
> 
> I am in limbo waiting for O. Have another week to go. In the meantime, hubby and I are trying Fertilaid and BD'ing 2-3x a week to see if it will help produce more swimmers. I am O-ing next Tuesday, who will be my TWW buddy this cycle?
> 
> Kristina - hope you get your BFP this Friday!
> 
> Amy - your baby bump is soooo cute! Totally jealous!
> 
> Lisa - how are you feeling? Can't wait to hear all about your next appt.
> 
> Haley - Anxiously waiting for the arrival of your honeydew!
> 
> Alley - I heard dusty eggs make brilliant babies... Just saying!
> 
> Welcome to all the newcomers!! This is the best thread and the girls here are all so supportive.Click to expand...

I am due to O on Sunday or Monday! :)


----------



## jrowenj

May - so happy your appt went so well!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome new comers! So happy to have y'all!!

May - Yeah for being normal! Hehe! 

Krystina - Wait it out girl! Hopefully we will both get good news on Friday!

Jaime - Hope you passed!

Danielle - Good luck with Beta! I had a few done, it really helped to put my mind at ease!

Alley - Yeah girl! Go get 'em!

Hayley - Hope Sawyer comes soon!

Gemma & Joanna - Thinking of you girls! Hope you come back soon!

Heylo to all I may have forgotten! 

Not much going on with me. I feel great. Blueberry today! Don't even feel pregnant which is a bit unnerving. I forget a lot that I even am. I can't wait to know either way - whether it is a viable PG or not so I calm some of my major anxieties. 2 days away!


----------



## krystinab

May- I am glad all of your numbers came back good. Some relaxation sounds nice, which resort did yall stay at? I am guessing you left ovary is getting ready to release that egg. I am guessing that you cant get your HSG until after AF comes. 

Lisa- you are still super early in your pregnancy, so don't worry about not "feeling pregnant" you are! 

Jamie, how was the glocouse test? Did you pee on yourself. LOL

AFM, my follow up appointment is in an hour... scary! Do you think they can give a blood pregnancy test at 10dpo or is it too early?


----------



## threemakefive

Danielle can't wait to see your numbers!

Krystina, always the strong one holding out til friday :) I hope we get great news!!! :) RE appt today, right? geez all the appts I can't remember for sure lol

May so glad the numbers were good!! how long have you been ttc? are you thinking about clomid or anything yet?

Lisa I cannot wait til friday!! I just know we will have great news from you!! And I recall those days of not feeling pregnant so nerveracking...hang in there!

Amy baby bump is gorgeous...mines just huge lmao

AFM sono today to check on baby...can't wait to see her!


----------



## threemakefive

krystinab said:


> May- I am glad all of your numbers came back good. Some relaxation sounds nice, which resort did yall stay at? I am guessing you left ovary is getting ready to release that egg. I am guessing that you cant get your HSG until after AF comes.
> 
> Lisa- you are still super early in your pregnancy, so don't worry about not "feeling pregnant" you are!
> 
> Jamie, how was the glocouse test? Did you pee on yourself. LOL
> 
> AFM, my follow up appointment is in an hour... scary! Do you think they can give a blood pregnancy test at 10dpo or is it too early?

They say 7-12 days from conception...I say ask for it if you can :)


----------



## Jessica28

Lisa - I am 22 weeks and sometimes I still don't feel pregnant! I am just now starting to get a proper bump I think.

May - I am so happy that all your tests came back great! I expect to be hearing good news from you before too long!!

Haley - You are so close to your due date! I wish we could decide on a name for our little bundle if it's a boy!

Jaime - You still haven't had an u/s yet?

Welcome to all the newcomers!

My ultrasound appt. keeps getting changed. It was supposed to be yesterday but they changed it to Oct. 31st when is on a Wednesday and I couldn't make it so now it is on Nov. 2nd. Feels like I have been waiting forever for it. I had another appt. today and I gained 4 lbs this time... that makes 8 lbs in total so far. I am not complaning...I just wish I could find something to eat that I could enjoy. I don't enjoy anything anymore. :(


----------



## Jessica28

Amy - Loving the bump and congrats on v-day!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Ameronica - hi, Soon to be TWW buddy!

Kristina - we went to a place called Minerals Resort and Spa for the weekend. The wedding was beautiful and there were so many things to do there. You are right, Dr. Kristina... I am waiting to O and HSG will be done after my next AF. How did your appt go? What's the next step?

Jaime & Lisa - I was so glad my numbers were normal. For once I don't feel completely devastated by this whole TTC journey.

Emily - my doc won't give me any meds until I get a HSG to make sure all tubes are clear to go. I will definitely consider meds if all else is good. How's your eggplant doing?

Jessica - I am sure your papaya is doing fine. I am can't wait to hear more on your next appt!

AFM - just got back from my gyno appt. I got a copy of my blood and ultrasound results. Everything is within normal range. No cysts, no fibroids, no thyroid problems, no PCOS! I am relieved! Next step is a HSG, which I can't have till the end of the next AF. Just gearing up now for O next week!


----------



## armymama2012

I dont know if any of you TTCers will use them but here are some tips a friend gave me a while back:

1. Drinking 8-10 ounces of Whole Milk every day (especially up til ovulation). The calcium is great for fertility and supposedly the extra stuff in whole Milk makes ovulation that much stronger.

2. Drinking 6-8 ounces of grapefruit juice from the end of AF through til the TWW. The grapefruit juice is supposed to help make the vagina more alkaline which makes it more friendly towards sperm. It is also supposed to help thin out fertile CM.

3. Do it doggy style if you can! LOL Seriously, 4 of my friends conceived within 2 months of each other and they all did it doggystyle! LOL (I just went with plain missionary though).


----------



## Sunny skies

May, I was thinking about you, glad all your tests went well, now you can focus on gearing up for O next week. Glad you had a nice little getaway, I so need a vacation soon.

Can't wait to see some ultrasound pics from all you Preggo ladies.


----------



## mammaspath

may - good news! can't wait for the hsg.....ive heard of great success stories after getting one of those done!

jess - 8lbs......sheesh ive gain14 and its been another 4 weeks im sure im up around 20ish!

HI amerionica!!!

jaime - where the hell are you?


----------



## jrowenj

mammaspath said:


> jaime - where the hell are you?

I am buried underneat a pile of spackle dust, tiles, paint and shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

May those results are awesome!!!!!!!

How did the rest of the appointments go today?? Krystina, did they do a test???!

How is everyone? I think these last 19 days are going to be the worst! I got checked last night, 1cm dilated and I think her checking me started some crazy contractions and pressure! I think he might be falling out of my who-ha! Is this normal?!?! 

Gemma and Joanna... I miss you guys!


----------



## jrowenj

Hayaddie said:


> May those results are awesome!!!!!!!
> 
> How did the rest of the appointments go today?? Krystina, did they do a test???!
> 
> How is everyone? I think these last 19 days are going to be the worst! I got checked last night, 1cm dilated and I think her checking me started some crazy contractions and pressure! I think he might be falling out of my who-ha! Is this normal?!?!
> 
> Gemma and Joanna... I miss you guys!

woahhh... it would be nice if he FELL outta your whoha instead of having to push him out, right? hahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

jrowenj said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> jaime - where the hell are you?
> 
> I am buried underneat a pile of spackle dust, tiles, paint and shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

sounds delightful.:haha:


----------



## mammaspath

Hayaddie said:


> May those results are awesome!!!!!!!
> 
> How did the rest of the appointments go today?? Krystina, did they do a test???!
> 
> How is everyone? I think these last 19 days are going to be the worst! I got checked last night, 1cm dilated and I think her checking me started some crazy contractions and pressure! I think he might be falling out of my who-ha! Is this normal?!?!
> 
> Gemma and Joanna... I miss you guys!

yay!!! GET THAT BABY OUT!!!


----------



## jf1414

Hey Ladies! Just wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing! 

Ive been lurking and figured I would post and cheer on all the SMEPers!! 

Catch those eggies!! xoxo


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

If anyone is interested to know.... I also read on the ultrasound report that I have a retroverted uterus. Oh joy! Lol


----------



## Kdk24

BamBamsMaMa said:


> If anyone is interested to know.... I also read on the ultrasound report that I have a retroverted uterus. Oh joy! Lol

Me too! Its pretty common!


----------



## Kdk24

BamBamsMaMa said:


> If anyone is interested to know.... I also read on the ultrasound report that I have a retroverted uterus. Oh joy! Lol

Me too! Its pretty common!


----------



## Ameronica

jf1414 said:


> Hey Ladies! Just wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing!
> 
> Ive been lurking and figured I would post and cheer on all the SMEPers!!
> 
> Catch those eggies!! xoxo

I am going good :) CD11 here. Oing around Sun/Mon then onto my TWW :)
Hubbs is LOVING SMEP. He is a fan of BD every other night! LOL!


----------



## MummyWant2be

helo ladies :flower:

room for one more?

my name is Esther and I'm (25)...I had a :cry: MC in July at 5weeks and would love to try SMEP-cd17 today - so will try with the plan next cycle...

congrats to all the SMEP preggo eggies :thumbup:


----------



## Hayaddie

BamBamsMaMa said:


> If anyone is interested to know.... I also read on the ultrasound report that I have a retroverted uterus. Oh joy! Lol

Me too!!! Woot! Lol

Welcome Mummy! Happy SMEPing!!!!


----------



## threemakefive

All u retro uteruses...uteri?!? Idk the plural lol I'm not sure about my uterus but ny Dr says I'm a bit odd as my cervix points backward lol that's all I got lol

Welcome to all the new kids on the block :) lol good luck with smep :)

Krystina did we get an re update? Did I miss it?


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!

So my appointment did not go the way I wanted to. The diagoneses is that I dont have PCOS but I have one shitty tube. They want me to do injections, monitoring and timed intercouse for a wopping 2k per cycle. The catch is since they dont know if I will O on the left side they cant give me an idea of how long it could take to get pregnant. Also if I O on the right side the entire cycle is a waste but I still have to pay...ugh So now I dont know what to do. I was banking on spendling like $500 a cycle not $2000....Im so fucking irritated. I am planning to ask if I can try clomid again since 6 rounds for me is really like 3 rounds for a normal lady...FML...if my DR says no, I think I will just take a break from all things TTC. I should hear back from her today, AF is due Sunday and I know the bitch will be here. I had some cramping last night...anyway if yall dont hear from me for a while. I wish every one the best. Nice easy labors for the preggo ladies and babydust to the TTC ladies :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh no Krystina - that is not what I wanted to hear at all. I hear ya about the money. I know it sucks. It sucks that money has to stand in our way of getting PG. I just don't know if I agree that injectibles are the 1st line for you (not that I'm a Dr. at all!!) but you seem to respond so very well to Clomid. I am sure half of that $2,000 estimate is just the injectible drugs. I know they are super expensive. What was her reasoning for going straight to injectibles? I know I wasn't going to start with them til we did a few rounds of Femara 1st.

Personally, Clomid was crap for me because it thinned my lining and decreased my already lack of CM. So that is why I switched to Femara (and it was only like $15! So it might be worth a shot for you!) - it does the same as Clomid but usually doesn't have those side effects. If you do stay with Clomid or even switch to Femara - I would def be monitored via US (which I am sure they will do to find out which side you OV from) to have your lining checked to make sure that is not an issue for you...

Sending you hugs.


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> So my appointment did not go the way I wanted to. The diagoneses is that I dont have PCOS but I have one shitty tube. They want me to do injections, monitoring and timed intercouse for a wopping 2k per cycle. The catch is since they dont know if I will O on the left side they cant give me an idea of how long it could take to get pregnant. Also if I O on the right side the entire cycle is a waste but I still have to pay...ugh So now I dont know what to do. I was banking on spendling like $500 a cycle not $2000....Im so fucking irritated. I am planning to ask if I can try clomid again since 6 rounds for me is really like 3 rounds for a normal lady...FML...if my DR says no, I think I will just take a break from all things TTC. I should hear back from her today, AF is due Sunday and I know the bitch will be here. I had some cramping last night...anyway if yall dont hear from me for a while. I wish every one the best. Nice easy labors for the preggo ladies and babydust to the TTC ladies :)

Sorry about the bad news. I know how upsetting it can be but don't loose hope. Many women only have one tube and get pregnant. I know I worry all the time that my remaining tube is no good but it can happen. Financially, I'm sure you have to figure out what is best but we're here to support you. Praying your pregnant and don't need to deal with this. Take the time you need.


----------



## threemakefive

Oh Krystina I hated to read that...but I faith it will all work out in time for you (whcih I know sucks to hear as time is what none of us want to wait on) but I really hope things get better for you...and heck people do it with one tube all the time :) Good lcuk!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Praying for you Krystina! Just remember we are all hanging out til everyone of us has a bundle of joy, things will eventually work out just stay positive :) hugs!


----------



## armymama2012

Awww...Krystina. I hope you dont have to take a break! I hope she lets you go back to Clomid for a more months. Wow, those are expensive shots! How many days do you have to take them each cycle? 

May- I dont think a retroverted uterus should be much of a hinderance!

How are all the other ladies doing? 

Hayaddie- How are you holding out? Ready for baby's debut?

AFM- I saw a heartbeat! Surprised the doctor but it was there flickering away. Couldnt get a bpm but here are a few pics:
 



Attached Files:







Scan1.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 9









us2.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mammaspath

army - awesome! that is so great for 5w4days!

krystina - fuuuuuuuuuuuuck! dear god! sooo sorry about the bad news! but you can and will get pregnant..........hugs lady!


----------



## Jessica28

Krystina - You were always a great support for me when I was feeling down about all the BFNs and such so I will continue to be your supporter and I know good things are going to come your way! I know the news is not what you wanted to hear but at least you know you can get pregnant. Try not to get too down about it! I bet it will happen the moment you least expect it! Hugs!


----------



## threemakefive

Great news army I thought ur appt was tomorrow so I was plesantly surprised :)


----------



## jrowenj

krystina, my love... you know you're one of my fave gals... i am praying for you


----------



## Sunny skies

Army, great pics, glad you didn't have to wait long for your scan. Amazing what you can see so early.


----------



## krystinab

Ladies thanks for all the love! I am sure I will get to see my lil gummie soon. God blessed me once and theres no doubt in my mind that he will do it again. With or without medical intervention.

Kd you ready to test tomorrow. I know one of uswill get our bfp!

Army cute bean


----------



## markswife10

Army, woot woot!!! That's amazing they saw a heartbeat already! :) Praying your bean will be super sticky!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - Reading that sucked the life outta me. I am so sorry you got that news. I completely understand what you're going through and what it must be like to have money get in the way of us being mommies. I have always thought to myself if I ever need IUI or IVF, it's so unfair that I have to spend money to "buy" my baby while women get pregnant everyday naturally. But I guess at the end all will be worth it. During my appt yesterday, my gyno asked if I am ready to see a RE after my HSG. I told her I would probably give myself another 3 months (and for the supplement DH is taking to kick in) before going to a RE. I am not giving up on doing it naturally. Don't give up hope! We are here for you if you ever need a shoulder to lean on.

Army - Your bean is precious!


----------



## Kdk24

krystinab said:


> Ladies thanks for all the love! I am sure I will get to see my lil gummie soon. God blessed me once and theres no doubt in my mind that he will do it again. With or without medical intervention.
> 
> Kd you ready to test tomorrow. I know one of uswill get our bfp!
> 
> Army cute bean

Kystina... I am ready to test but honestly know I'm not preggos. I have not a single pregnancy symptom and not even an AF symptom. I'm just hanging around waiting to throw money down the toilet, literally! 
Usually before AF I get tired and start getting sensitive nipples. Before my last BFP I got a cold and a sharp pain in my nipple. I have none of this... No increased cm, no cramps, no nothing. It's frustrating!

P.s. I am so so so very sorry about the news from the doctor. I can't imagine how many different emotions you're going through. You have been such a voice of positivity and promise for all of us. I'd hate to see you go! It's understandable though! I wish nothing but the best for you! Damn I need you to have a BFP tomorrow!!!! I need you on here!!!


----------



## krystinab

May, thanks girl your a gem! I think its a good idea to give the supplement some time to kick in. Hopefully you wont even need the RE. 

KD, you wont know til you test girlie. Just test!! :)

AFM, another BFN...taking a break from BNB until I O. I will talk to you ladies soon. Hopefully when I come back that BFP number will have grown some more. (KD, Sunny, Alley & May)


----------



## snowflakes120

Well, we saw a baby!! I feel like I can finally get excited about all this!! The baby looks like a squirrel and has a heart rate of 145. OMG!! Another milestone down - just need to get past 1 tri and all will be good!!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay Lisa! We told you not to worry about about not feeling pregnant. Every pregnancy is different! Got any pictures you care to share? If not thats fine, I just forget what they look like past 7 weeks. 

How is everyone else? Who has the next appointment?

Nothing to report here.


----------



## snowflakes120

I'll scan my photo in later tonight.


----------



## armymama2012

Yay! No hurry.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - so happy for you!!!

Kristina - take your time and we'll see you in a couple of weeks. Will be thinking of you! Hope you get a natural bean soon!


----------



## Kdk24

Well, I tested... Bfn! Just waiting for the witch to show!


----------



## armymama2012

Awww I'm sorry kdk. There is still hope! It could just not be the right time.


----------



## Ameronica

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Kristina - Reading that sucked the life outta me. I am so sorry you got that news. I completely understand what you're going through and what it must be like to have money get in the way of us being mommies. I have always thought to myself if I ever need IUI or IVF, it's so unfair that I have to spend money to "buy" my baby while women get pregnant everyday naturally. But I guess at the end all will be worth it. During my appt yesterday, my gyno asked if I am ready to see a RE after my HSG. I told her I would probably give myself another 3 months (and for the supplement DH is taking to kick in) before going to a RE. I am not giving up on doing it naturally. Don't give up hope! We are here for you if you ever need a shoulder to lean on.
> 
> Army - Your bean is precious!


I agree! I feel like if we cannot conceive naturally there is no hope for us. DH and I have terrible insurance and are not the richest people out there, so affording IVF will be so difficult for us. :( Lets juts hope we can do it on our own ladies ! :)

Well CD13 here, going to take my OPK soon. DH and I almost strayed from the SMEP pattern because he was not feeling well and I had to work really late, but he just had me wake him up to DTD. I told him he didnt have to, we could re arrange but he said he wanted to, so yay! Still on track!


----------



## armymama2012

Ameronica said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Kristina - Reading that sucked the life outta me. I am so sorry you got that news. I completely understand what you're going through and what it must be like to have money get in the way of us being mommies. I have always thought to myself if I ever need IUI or IVF, it's so unfair that I have to spend money to "buy" my baby while women get pregnant everyday naturally. But I guess at the end all will be worth it. During my appt yesterday, my gyno asked if I am ready to see a RE after my HSG. I told her I would probably give myself another 3 months (and for the supplement DH is taking to kick in) before going to a RE. I am not giving up on doing it naturally. Don't give up hope! We are here for you if you ever need a shoulder to lean on.
> 
> Army - Your bean is precious!
> 
> 
> I agree! I feel like if we cannot conceive naturally there is no hope for us. DH and I have terrible insurance and are not the richest people out there, so affording IVF will be so difficult for us. :( Lets juts hope we can do it on our own ladies ! :)
> 
> Well CD13 here, going to take my OPK soon. DH and I almost strayed from the SMEP pattern because he was not feeling well and I had to work really late, but he just had me wake him up to DTD. I told him he didnt have to, we could re arrange but he said he wanted to, so yay! Still on track!Click to expand...

Yay for supportive DH and staying on track! FX for positive OPK soon and bean on the way!


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, that's amazing news, at least you can relax a little knowing your little bean is on track.

Krystina and KDK, sorry about the BFN, it's always so frustrating.

Ameronica, it's great when DH's are so supportive. Get ready to catch that egg.


----------



## Ameronica

Thank You Ladies! DH is VERY supportive and I am lucky to have him. :)
I took my OPK for today and it was still -
Hoping for a + tomorrow so I can have a good LP!


----------



## mammaspath

yay lisa! that is awesome......can't wait for pics!


----------



## snowflakes120

Here's our baby at 7w1d as promised...

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/squirrel.jpg


----------



## threemakefive

That there is the best 7w1d sono I have ever seen :)


----------



## Kdk24

What a cute little nugget! Congrats!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay for healthy beautiful baby Lisa! Congrats!


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. My phone is so crap!! I can only catch up on the last 2 pages. 
Congrats on the 7+1 scan. That is a beautiful picture. 
Fingers crossed for the ladies waiting to ovulate or waiting for a bfp.
Afm, i'm 5+2, well...it's after midnight so i'm 5+3. I see the midwife on the 25th. Symptoms are not hitting me yet. I'm tired, boobs hurt but that's it.


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, what an amazing 7 week scan pic.

AFM, just trying to keep buzy so the TWW goes by quicker. AF is due Thursday, trying to hold out this cycle. Good news is I may be going to Vegas early Nov for a few days. Although it would be fun to be able to drink, I much rather be pregnant. I hope I can celebrate being pregnant with some virgin cocktails instead.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - Your baby is sooo cute. Looks like a cute little seahorse. It's a fantastic pic!


----------



## Ameronica

YAY for + OPK! 
I am CD14 (well maybe 15 since its after midnight here, idk) and I just got my + OPK! What a difference 8 hours makes! I took one right before work and it was - and then I decided to take one after work because I KNEW I was going to get my surge soon and BOOM +! Good thing I tested again at night otherwise I might have missed it completely! 

I think thats why my body does, it surges late at night. Because last month I got my + around midnight as well.

Well off to dinner (I know its late but I am starving!) at my favorite restaurant with my hubby and some friends then off to :sex: ;)


----------



## Kdk24

Yay for pos. OPK!!!! Go get the egg girl!!


----------



## mammaspath

Lisa! Im the so freaking excited for you! Cutest baby ever!


----------



## 28329

Yay for + opk!! Get busy.


----------



## snowflakes120

Been quiet in here! Where is everyone!


----------



## Sunny skies

Hey Lisa, just waiting to test. Hoping I can hold out but I might test tomorrow.
How are you feeling? Any morning sickness?


----------



## Ameronica

I am here! Just busy :sex: ! LOL! 

I am officially 1dpo :)


----------



## Hayaddie

I'm lingering!!! I'm full term today and its exactly two weeks til my c section! Freak out time!!!!!! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Hayley - Holy cow! Coming up super fast! Are you still working? 

Ameronica - Hooray for 2ww!

Sunny -Oohhhh a tester tomorrow!! Do it, Do it!! Nope, no MS for me. Not even any nausea - I feel so great! ;)


----------



## Hayaddie

Yep this is my last week so I get a week to chill out at home if Baby doesn't show up early.


----------



## 28329

Wow, just a matter of days until you are introduced to your gorgeous baby!! Wow.
No ms at 7 weeks? That's good going. I haven't got it yet but i'm sure it wont be much longer.


----------



## Sunny skies

Ameronica, welcome to the TWW.

Lisa, yah to no ms, hope you feel this good the rest of your pregnancy. 

Hayley, can't believe another SMEP baby has almost arrived. Enjoy the relax time.

Praying I'll have good news tomorrow. I'll be 12 DPO.


----------



## Ameronica

Thank You! I am excited, and hopefully we will catch that egg!! :)

I stayed legs up for 1/2 hr last night after BD and then when I got up and went pee hardly anything came out, so hopefully that means alot of DH :spermy: are on their way to get that egg!!
YAY a SMEP baby! I can't wait to see pictures when it is here!


----------



## Ameronica

Sunny skies said:


> Ameronica, welcome to the TWW.
> 
> Lisa, yah to no ms, hope you feel this good the rest of your pregnancy.
> 
> Hayley, can't believe another SMEP baby has almost arrived. Enjoy the relax time.
> 
> Praying I'll have good news tomorrow. I'll be 12 DPO.

Thank you. I can't help but see that we have both had an ectopic and both left tube removed. Glad to see a fellow single tube lady in the SMEP board :hugs:


----------



## dove830

Hi Ladies....hoping I can join you all too...I have 2 children from a previous marriage (6 and 4 yrs). I went off BC November 2011, and got pregnant in March. We lost our baby boy at 18 weeks, and they can not tell us why....all tests show a healthy boy :( Had a chemical pregnancy last cycle, and I am currently waiting to O, but am unsure if the CP will mess things up for this cycle....I should O on the 17th....just waiting for that happy face on my OPK....this will be our first time trying SMEP, but I think we did it last cycle, accidentally. Trying not to be down about the first miscarriage still....his due date is fast approaching, and I am thinking about him a lot....

Good luck to everyone! Heres to sticky beans!!


----------



## Bride2b

snowflakes120 said:


> Welcome new comers! So happy to have y'all!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gemma & Joanna - Thinking of you girls! Hope you come back soon!
> 
> !

Hello girlies!!! 

Just wanted to say Hi and hope all those little beans and babies are doing well. I cant believe how bloody pregnant some of you girls have got! How did that happen.

Love your scan picture Lisa, its wonderful news xx

I cant seem to keep up lately, there are so many new ladies. I have been so busy since the wedding, that I never really get time to get on here, then I couldnt keep up! I have snuck on a few odd times to check on y'all.

Anyways, I am in tww (again!!) and am just taking it slowly really, I am so much more chilled out about TTC now, I still want to be pregnant as much as before, but I kind of know its going to be much harder so I dont have massive expectations of myself. I have only had 2 AFs since my surgery 16 weeks ago, and am currently 8 dpo (ish) - I just use CBFM now so not entirely sure when O was - I am not sure all the stressing does any good so I shall see what happens! I hoped to be pregnant before Berties birthday next month but I will not hold my breath....but never say never! x


----------



## Bride2b

dove830 said:


> Hi Ladies....hoping I can join you all too...I have 2 children from a previous marriage (6 and 4 yrs). I went off BC November 2011, and got pregnant in March. We lost our baby boy at 18 weeks, and they can not tell us why....all tests show a healthy boy :( Had a chemical pregnancy last cycle, and I am currently waiting to O, but am unsure if the CP will mess things up for this cycle....I should O on the 17th....just waiting for that happy face on my OPK....this will be our first time trying SMEP, but I think we did it last cycle, accidentally. Trying not to be down about the first miscarriage still....his due date is fast approaching, and I am thinking about him a lot....
> 
> Good luck to everyone! Heres to sticky beans!!

Hi Dove, I've not been around here in a while but thought I would welcome you into the mad world of SMEP and these girls.

I am sorry to hear of your losses. I too lost my first baby last November at 19 +3 can safely say the pain of that loss doesnt go away easily, I would think the first year is probably the worse & until you get a rainbow it will be difficult. I then lost my second due to an ectopic pregnancy. 

I would say if you are going to O on the 17th you need to hit the sack tonight and get some little soldiers in there ready and waiting for some action xxx


----------



## Sunny skies

Ameronica said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> Ameronica, welcome to the TWW.
> 
> Lisa, yah to no ms, hope you feel this good the rest of your pregnancy.
> 
> Hayley, can't believe another SMEP baby has almost arrived. Enjoy the relax time.
> 
> Praying I'll have good news tomorrow. I'll be 12 DPO.
> 
> Thank you. I can't help but see that we have both had an ectopic and both left tube removed. Glad to see a fellow single tube lady in the SMEP board :hugs:Click to expand...

Lets hope SMEP, increases our already lower chances. 

Gemma, so glad your still checking in. We're both close in our cycle. Hope we both get our BFP's this cycle. Are you using SMEP or just taking the relaxed approach?

Welcome dove, sorry about your losses. Hope SMEP works for you.


----------



## Sunny skies

Good morning ladies, well I tested this morning and BFN. Looks like I'll be drinking in Las Vegas after all.

Hope our other testers have better news.


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Dove! Sorry for your losses! 

Great to hear from you Gemma! You busy busy bee you!! Yea for 2ww!! Hope this is it for you!! 

Bummer Sunny! Hugs girl! But I have heard of lots of ladies getting lucky with a BFP after they went to Las Vegas! A girl on another board was getting ready to do IUI with Injectibles but came back from LV with her BFP!! Good luck!!


----------



## krystinab

So you know even though I was taking a BNB break for a while I just have to snoop. Gemma I am soo happy you are back! How is everything going? I really miss seeing you on here.

Sunny, sorry about the BFN. You should have a great time in Las Vegas. Party for me girl!

Dove sorry about your losses. Hopefully this will be your month.

Lisa, your lil bean is adorable. You know I am just over the moon for you!

Ameronica, fx for you!

Haydie, you are about to see your baby in a matter of a few days! I know you are so excited.

AFM, AF came yesterday, right on time. Now I am sitting at my cube with my heating pad. I did start the Fertile Tea which isnt too bad. UGH, on the the next one....


----------



## threemakefive

Krystina so glad you stopped in,,...its too quiet without you  doing clomid agian this cycle?

Gemma glad to hear from you too!! Hope this is your month girl!!


----------



## armymama2012

Sorry to here AF got you Krystina but I hope this next cycle is the one!

Sunny, dont get too wild! We still want a BFP!

Lisa, any symptoms yet? 

AFM-Still fighting headaches and MS basically every 2 hours. Not sleeping well either. Well I'm supposed to get some Imodium tablets today and take them for 3 days and if my diarrhea doesn't go away they will make an appointment because by then I will probably be dehydrated and not able to regain the fluids I have lost. 

We gave our landlord a notice saying we will be out of the house by December 1st. He said that people will want to walk through it. I was like "okay, they can come in November when its mostly packed up". Nope, we have a lady coming straight after my registration appointment! ack... so now I have to clean and organize the stuff we are still using!


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeahhhhh! Krystina is back! Missed you girl!

What did your RE say??!! Did she agree to more Clomid cycles?? What is your plan of action??

I totally used a heating pad everyday from AF - OV. My Accupuncturist told me it helps to bring blood flow to the Ute! You should totally do it. I would do like 30 min on then 30 min off while I watched TV at night. I found it so relaxing too!


----------



## snowflakes120

Nope, not many symptoms still Army. I feel wonderful! My mom told me she didn't have much nausea and def no MS at all for all 3 of us - she said my Aunt's were the same way with all their kids to - so maybe it's hereditary! My boobs are sore and I have been down right exhausted at night and as of right now TMI I'm pretty backed up... Last night everything smelled bad to me: the meat smelled rotten but hubby said was fine. The laundry room smelled like pee for some reason - hubby said it was fine. I'm pretty badly bloated - my pants aren't buttoned today. Eeekkk! But that's about it for me. Some symptoms come and go - like back ache, some twinges, boobs feeling weird and very very very slight sicky feeling that doesn't last more than like 10 min every few days or so and is prolly attributed to my prenatals... I go to my new OBGYN on Friday as my RE released me after the HB. So I am excited for all that jazz coming up. 

Hope the Immodium works for you and you feel better soon!


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Yeahhhhh! Krystina is back! Missed you girl!
> 
> What did your RE say??!! Did she agree to more Clomid cycles?? What is your plan of action??
> 
> I totally used a heating pad everyday from AF - OV. My Accupuncturist told me it helps to bring blood flow to the Ute! You should totally do it. I would do like 30 min on then 30 min off while I watched TV at night. I found it so relaxing too!

Awww I miss you too! Well we are going to go for the injuections in January. I am going to go completly natural until then. My nurse is going to get me the injectibles for free (thank God) so I will just have to come up wiht the $500 per monitoring session...I just pray that I am pregnant before then so the money can go towards my son *Im claiming a boy* instead of going towards getting pregnant!


----------



## dove830

snowflakes120 said:


> Nope, not many symptoms still Army. I feel wonderful! My mom told me she didn't have much nausea and def no MS at all for all 3 of us - she said my Aunt's were the same way with all their kids to - so maybe it's hereditary! My boobs are sore and I have been down right exhausted at night and as of right now TMI I'm pretty backed up... Last night everything smelled bad to me: the meat smelled rotten but hubby said was fine. The laundry room smelled like pee for some reason - hubby said it was fine. I'm pretty badly bloated - my pants aren't buttoned today. Eeekkk! But that's about it for me. Some symptoms come and go - like back ache, some twinges, boobs feeling weird and very very very slight sicky feeling that doesn't last more than like 10 min every few days or so and is prolly attributed to my prenatals... I go to my new OBGYN on Friday as my RE released me after the HB. So I am excited for all that jazz coming up.
> 
> Hope the Immodium works for you and you feel better soon!


I got super sick during all of my pregnancies, and it was, for the most part, the prenatals....I feel for you...


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hey girls, do I have anything to worry about? I am supposed to O today at CD 20. However, my OPKs are still light and negative, very unusual. I didn't use OPKs until CD 17 this cycle so I am wondering if I missed it? I have never O'ed before CD 19. Also I had that mid-cycle bleeding and whacked out acupuncture last month, I wonder if it messed anything up in my body? I am taking Ferilaid as well. Any ideas? 

DH and I have also decided to switch insurance come open season in Nov in case we need fertility treatments. It's such a pain to go through all the plans and premiums. Any of you know of a plan that covers IUI and/or IVF?

Gemma - glad to have you back!

Kristina - missed you, girl!! Sorry about AF. You have such a good attitude about what you are going to do for the next few months. Wishing you lots of luck and that you would be able to do it naturally.

Sunny - Have fun in Vegas! Forget about AF and drink away! I am also going to Vegas in Nov for my birthday! Can't wait!!!

Hayley - just a few more days and we'll have anoter SMEP baby!!!! So excited for you!

Lisa - Hi!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Hey girls, do I have anything to worry about? I am supposed to O today at CD 20. However, my OPKs are still light and negative, very unusual. I didn't use OPKs until CD 17 this cycle so I am wondering if I missed it? I have never O'ed before CD 19. Also I had that mid-cycle bleeding and whacked out acupuncture last month, I wonder if it messed anything up in my body? I am taking Ferilaid as well. Any ideas?
> 
> DH and I have also decided to switch insurance come open season in Nov in case we need fertility treatments. It's such a pain to go through all the plans and premiums. Any of you know of a plan that covers IUI and/or IVF?
> 
> Gemma - glad to have you back!
> 
> Kristina - missed you, girl!! Sorry about AF. You have such a good attitude about what you are going to do for the next few months. Wishing you lots of luck and that you would be able to do it naturally.
> 
> Sunny - Have fun in Vegas! Forget about AF and drink away! I am also going to Vegas in Nov for my birthday! Can't wait!!!
> 
> Hayley - just a few more days and we'll have anoter SMEP baby!!!! So excited for you!
> 
> Lisa - Hi!!!!!

May I really think you could have missed your surge since you started testing so late in your cycle. I hear that FertileAid is supposed to make you have a "normal" cycle meaning you may have Od around cd14. Have you been bd'ing every other day? If so I think you will have a good chance of catching that egg. Have you had any spotting this cycle?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

krystinab said:


> May I really think you could have missed your surge since you started testing so late in your cycle. I hear that FertileAid is supposed to make you have a "normal" cycle meaning you may have Od around cd14. Have you been bd'ing every other day? If so I think you will have a good chance of catching that egg. Have you had any spotting this cycle?

I had my usual before O spotting around CD 13-16. We have only started BDing CD 11 every 3 days to refresh DH's sperm. My temp chart doesn't show a distinctive pattern for O yet so I hope I will still have a chance this month. :(


----------



## Kdk24

Lovely ladies...

Krystina - Im so lad you stopped by! I also started cd1 yesterday! Yay new cycle for us! We will get pregnant! I can feel it!
Gemma - glad too see you on her again! Hope this is thee cycle you get your BFP! What cd are you on?
Dove - welcome! So sorry for your losses! You've come to the right place! This group of ladies is wonderful and super supportive!
Sunny - sorry about your BFN! Enjoy Vegas! I did so much bd'ing while I was there, you're gonna have a blast!
Ameronica - I'm praying this is your cycle girl! 
Haydie - it's so close to baby time! Have you started nesting? 
Army - sorry about the ms! Look at it this way, at least you know baby is in there! 
Lisa - glad you're feeling so good! Lucky duck! 

Afm- cd2... Nothing exciting here!


----------



## krystinab

May I just looked at your chart and I think you are right in saying you havent O'd yet. Hopefully you will get that +opk here soon. 

KD, looks like me and you are cycle buddies. Around which day do you usually O? I really hope your feeling is right and we get thos BFP.


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - Good deal about free meds! That is really freaking awesome. January is right around the corner - hope that you don't need to do the injectibles and get PG straight away! I hear ya about how expensive the U/S's are at the RE office. Highway robbery! 

May - I don't think you've OV already. Your temps are where they usually are pre-OV. But you might be gearing up soon with your temp drop today! I know that certain plans with Aetna & BCBS here in NC cover IF. I don't have either...

KDK - Boo for cd2! But yea for OV coming up soon! 

Dove - I just need to switch it up and start taking them at night before bed and I know I will feel great!


----------



## Kdk24

krystinab said:


> May I just looked at your chart and I think you are right in saying you havent O'd yet. Hopefully you will get that +opk here soon.
> 
> KD, looks like me and you are cycle buddies. Around which day do you usually O? I really hope your feeling is right and we get thos BFP.

I usually O around cd15... But haven't been charting or using opk's the last 2 cycles. It stresses me out and my work schedule has been all over the place. I'm gonna start temping tomorrow and see if I can keep it up. Which do you use?


----------



## krystinab

Kdk24 said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> May I just looked at your chart and I think you are right in saying you havent O'd yet. Hopefully you will get that +opk here soon.
> 
> KD, looks like me and you are cycle buddies. Around which day do you usually O? I really hope your feeling is right and we get thos BFP.
> 
> I usually O around cd15... But haven't been charting or using opk's the last 2 cycles. It stresses me out and my work schedule has been all over the place. I'm gonna start temping tomorrow and see if I can keep it up. Which do you use?Click to expand...

OPKs temping drives me nuts. I usually O around cd15 myself. We are on the same scheduler for real!


----------



## Ameronica

This is only my second month using OPKs so I dont have a complete O pattern yet. I O'd CD16 last cycle and got AF 14 days after that, so im going by my LP being 14 days so since I O'd CD 15 this month I should get AF on the 28 if she is coming. So its earlier than I was going to test before, but we will see what happens!

I am 2DPO today. Unfortunately DH and I were not able to BD yesterday like I wanted, so hopefully we got in good BD time.

We BD'd CD:
6,7,8,10,12,14 and 15 with a + OPK on CD14 and assumed O from OPK CD15
What do you ladies think?? I am disappointed we couldnt on CD16..I hope it doesn't hurt our chances [-o&lt;


----------



## krystinab

Ameronica said:


> This is only my second month using OPKs so I dont have a complete O pattern yet. I O'd CD16 last cycle and got AF 14 days after that, so im going by my LP being 14 days so since I O'd CD 15 this month I should get AF on the 28 if she is coming. So its earlier than I was going to test before, but we will see what happens!
> 
> I am 2DPO today. Unfortunately DH and I were not able to BD yesterday like I wanted, so hopefully we got in good BD time.
> 
> We BD'd CD:
> 6,7,8,10,12,14 and 15 with a + OPK on CD14 and assumed O from OPK CD15
> What do you ladies think?? I am disappointed we couldnt on CD16..I hope it doesn't hurt our chances [-o&lt;

I think you covered your bases. You want the sperm to already be up in there when you O :)


----------



## BeverleyLN

Have updated the list and added Dove and Ameronica hope you girls are successful in your SMEP journey and sorry for your losses


----------



## krystinab

Im bored!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

My OPK is still NEGATIVE! WTH??? It should have turned positive yesterday. My OPK today is still light. I am so confused!! $&@?#%!


----------



## jrowenj

ughhh May that is frustrating! I guess you are ov'ing later than usual??


----------



## mammaspath

Krystina - i knew u wouldnt stay away long! Missed your face!
may -just i wish i could help! Um i would judt keep having lots of sex!
dove welcome!
lisa - i im jealous of no ms! That shit sucks!
afm - i have a serious head cold.....and i fly to nashville tomarrow for a trade show! Ugh i dont wanna go!


----------



## krystinab

Amy, sorry about the head cold. That really sucks and I know a flight is only going to make it worst...ugh...

May, do you think you O'd? How long are your cycles usually? I would keep bding. Do you check you CM or cervix??

Jamie what you been up to??


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Amy, sorry about the head cold. That really sucks and I know a flight is only going to make it worst...ugh...
> 
> May, do you think you O'd? How long are your cycles usually? I would keep bding. Do you check you CM or cervix??
> 
> Jamie what you been up to??

take a wild guess!!!!! renovations galore! I am beginning to see the light at the end of the damn tunnel. Our wood floors came in today and Kevin is ripping up the old floor and installing those this weekend. The following weekend, the cabinets will be put up. So, I am going to have to live without any kitchen sink or appliances for at LEAST a week! So stressed!


----------



## 28329

Ameronica said:


> This is only my second month using OPKs so I dont have a complete O pattern yet. I O'd CD16 last cycle and got AF 14 days after that, so im going by my LP being 14 days so since I O'd CD 15 this month I should get AF on the 28 if she is coming. So its earlier than I was going to test before, but we will see what happens!
> 
> I am 2DPO today. Unfortunately DH and I were not able to BD yesterday like I wanted, so hopefully we got in good BD time.
> 
> We BD'd CD:
> 6,7,8,10,12,14 and 15 with a + OPK on CD14 and assumed O from OPK CD15
> What do you ladies think?? I am disappointed we couldnt on CD16..I hope it doesn't hurt our chances [-o&lt;

I was just popping in to say hi and see you worrying about your bd pattern. Don't stress. We were ttc with major male factor. Was told we needed ivf. This time round we only bd cd 8 and 11 with ovulation on cd 12. I think you've got it spot on.


----------



## Jessica28

I have the sweetest OH..............NOT. So the jackass is gone to Montreal to see a goddamn concert with his buddies and he doesn't even bother to check in? Not a damn phone call or message or anything. It has always been...out of sight, out of mind with him and yet I never f'ing learn. Ohh...he did update his fb status about how disappointed he was that they don't have pat downs at the airport anymore and is not posting pictures of super sex so I guess thats his next stop. I am so rotted. Oh and of course everything I show him baby related, he has zero interest in so I am not bothering to show him anything else. Same as with the nursery, he wanted no say in that whatsoever....the paint, oh he doesn't care what color...so when the time comes, I am getting someone else to do it and he can sit on his goddamn ass all day and feel like shit when someone else is doing it.


----------



## 28329

Men!! They have no idea. Poor you. Make him pay.


----------



## jrowenj

Damn, jess. Wtf?! You better make his ass sleep on the couch when he gets home!


----------



## mammaspath

doghouse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Jamie, you're going to have a new baby and house at the same time!

Jess, you need to check his ass...yall are about to have a baby soon and that just ain't right.


----------



## Jessica28

Yeah. so he's up there for a concert and I have my first OB appt. on Wednesdday (24th) but of course he is going to miss it. Couldn't take time off for that. So, I will be gone for a full week before I see him again so 13 days... I bet I will be cranky for the next few days./ He has no interest at all.


----------



## krystinab

Jessica28 said:


> Yeah. so he's up there for a concert and I have my first OB appt. on Wednesdday (24th) but of course he is going to miss it. Couldn't take time off for that. So, I will be gone for a full week before I see him again so 13 days... I bet I will be cranky for the next few days./ He has no interest at all.

Girl we are here for you.


----------



## threemakefive

Dang jess rough day and 13 days apart Dang! Can u phone him? Hope things get better!


----------



## Jessica28

He's too busy to answer the phone....


----------



## Sunny skies

Hello ladies, crazy day at work and then went to pick up my patents at the airport from their trip, finally just relaxing before bed and thought I'd check in. AF should arrive tomorrow.

May, OPK's are do frustrating, all you can do is keep Beding just in case. When in Nov do you go to Vegas?

Jamie, I'm sure your renovations will look great and you can enjoy the new house with your new baby.

Amy, sorry your not feeling well, hope you feel better soon.

Krystina, good news about the free meds in January, I truly hope you won't need them.

Jessica, sounds like your OH needs a long talk before the baby comes. He's being selfish and hopefully he can be there for you. Last thing you need is more stress. Hugs.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - I used to have really long cycles and I am just so afraid it's reverting back to that. I hope that acupuncturist witch didn't mess up my hormones! Can't wait to see pics of your renovated home!

Kristina - My cycle has been been around 32-35 days for the past 7 months. But before that, I used to have cycles where they're 47 days! It is so unusual that my OPKs are still not getting darker.

Jess - That OH of yours better man up soon. I agree with the other girls, put him in his place!

Sunny - We must have posting at the same time! OPKs are usually so reliable for me. This month I am completely puzzled. I hate this guessing game! Since DH has a low sperm count, I have been trying to BD every 2-3 days right up till just a couple of days ago when I "thought" I was going to O. Now I am afraid his sperm is not going to be good in quality and quantity! We'll be going to Vegas on Nov 4th for a week! You?

Amy - Hope you feel better! Safe travels!


----------



## threemakefive

Jessica28 said:


> He's too busy to answer the phone....

Don't let him go next time..not answering is a big nono!


----------



## armymama2012

Dang Jess! I thought my Dh was a jerk but wow. DH doesnt show interest in baby things either.


----------



## jrowenj

C'monN ladies, we need some bfps!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I need to get a positive OPK first. :X


----------



## snowflakes120

May - I hope today is the day of + OPK for you! Maybe the fertileaid is messing with your system!

Jess - My husband would have holy hell to pay when he gets home! I'm sorry he's so disinterested in the baby stuff. You guys have some talking to do!

Sunny - So bummed about your BFN.

Krystina - Your in the boring wait to OV right??!! Mehhhh!! 

Not much going on with me. I'm a raspberry today! Yippeeee. Appt with new OBGYN tomorrow. Kinda excited for that!


----------



## krystinab

Jess, how you feeling today?

Jamie, who you telling, we are in a BFP slump :( We got a few in Septemeber but none so far in Oct. On another note when you were using that fertility tea did you stop once you got a +opk? Or did you keep going until you got your BFP?

Who are the October testers???

Lisa, I am excited about your appointment today too! 

May, I am sure you will get it soon. Did your DR give you any next steps? How long are you trying natually before treatment. I surley hopewe both get natural BFPs this cycle!

Sunny, did AF come? That bitch!

AFM. On CD4 my period is so much lighter than usual. It has to be the tea or the fact I had very little lining from the clomid....I started the grapefruit thing on CD1 and I am taking prenatals & baby asprin (a baby making cocktail). I really hope this shit works...LOL DH is going to AC this weekend. I am so HAPPY! I just need some me time/clean our house time...


----------



## jrowenj

May - I was thinking the same as lisa. Maybe the fertilaid is changing ur cycle

Krystina _ I stopped drinking the tea once I ovulated : )


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> May - I was thinking the same as lisa. Maybe the fertilaid is changing ur cycle
> 
> Krystina _ I stopped drinking the tea once I ovulated : )

Thanks I think thats what I am going to do too. I am using Fertilitea and they say stop once you get a BFP but after researching the ingrediants I think its best to stop once you O. You used a different one right?


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> May - I was thinking the same as lisa. Maybe the fertilaid is changing ur cycle
> 
> Krystina _ I stopped drinking the tea once I ovulated : )
> 
> Thanks I think thats what I am going to do too. I am using Fertilitea and they say stop once you get a BFP but after researching the ingrediants I think its best to stop once you O. You used a different one right?Click to expand...

I used mother to be tea. Its mostly red raspberry leaf in it. No vitex


----------



## 28329

I got my bfp in october. :thumbup:
I've been forgotten about!


----------



## krystinab

28329 said:


> I got my bfp in october. :thumbup:
> I've been forgotten about!

Im sorry! You are right we did get an October BFP!!! whoop whoop 28!:happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

krystinab said:


> Jess, how you feeling today?
> 
> Jamie, who you telling, we are in a BFP slump :( We got a few in Septemeber but none so far in Oct. On another note when you were using that fertility tea did you stop once you got a +opk? Or did you keep going until you got your BFP?
> 
> Who are the October testers???
> 
> Lisa, I am excited about your appointment today too!
> 
> May, I am sure you will get it soon. Did your DR give you any next steps? How long are you trying natually before treatment. I surley hopewe both get natural BFPs this cycle!
> 
> Sunny, did AF come? That bitch!
> 
> AFM. On CD4 my period is so much lighter than usual. It has to be the tea or the fact I had very little lining from the clomid....I started the grapefruit thing on CD1 and I am taking prenatals & baby asprin (a baby making cocktail). I really hope this shit works...LOL DH is going to AC this weekend. I am so HAPPY! I just need some me time/clean our house time...

I'm glad you get to have some you time. We all need that sometimes during TTC.


----------



## 28329

He he. I'm easily forgotten. I'm the quiet one!! Hope everyone else follows suit.


----------



## armymama2012

You're just a few days behind me 28329! Have they given you an EDD yet?


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Jess, how you feeling today?
> 
> Jamie, who you telling, we are in a BFP slump :( We got a few in Septemeber but none so far in Oct. On another note when you were using that fertility tea did you stop once you got a +opk? Or did you keep going until you got your BFP?
> 
> Who are the October testers???
> 
> Lisa, I am excited about your appointment today too!
> 
> May, I am sure you will get it soon. Did your DR give you any next steps? How long are you trying natually before treatment. I surley hopewe both get natural BFPs this cycle!
> 
> Sunny, did AF come? That bitch!
> 
> AFM. On CD4 my period is so much lighter than usual. It has to be the tea or the fact I had very little lining from the clomid....I started the grapefruit thing on CD1 and I am taking prenatals & baby asprin (a baby making cocktail). I really hope this shit works...LOL DH is going to AC this weekend. I am so HAPPY! I just need some me time/clean our house time...

The witch is on her way, had some light spotting this morning and cramping has started, so I'm sure I'm officially out. 

Kristina sounds like your baby making cocktail may do the trick. Enjoy your alone time. I love having the house to myself once and a while. Enjoy.

May, do you think you may have a bad batch of OPK?

Lisa, yay for another appointment.


----------



## krystinab

Sunny thats a good point May might have a bad pack of opks...May are you using those cheapies?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi girls!

Sunny, Lisa, Jaime and Kristina - I don't think the OPKs are bad. They don't expire till next year and I have used them before. So I did another OPK today and its still negative. It is light too, so I assume O is not anytime soon. I am already two days past my normal LH surge day. So frustrated!!! I thought the Fertilaid was supposed to help, not make things worst!!

Kristina - DH and I have been NTNP since 2011. We started really trying hardcore 7 months ago. So I turn 35 next month and that makes me nervous. The next step is for me to get a HSG after the end of my upcoming AF (you see how I am already counting myself out this cycle?). After that if all is good, my gyno will refer me to a RE.

Do you guys think my gyno will prescribe me Clomid or Femara even though I ovulate (except this month)? Does Clomid bring O earlier? My cycles are too damn long! I know she will probably want to see my hSG results first and make sure my tubes are not blocked. When did your doctors decide it was time to give you Clomid/Femara??


----------



## alleysm

May i use cheapies and this cycle was the first EVER pos opk for me. Krystina what opk do you get i cant remember.. 
afm - 9dpo.. i would hardly claim we did smep this cycle.. barely got in two pmv (penis meets vagina).. as hubs was having some bad pms this entire month?


----------



## krystinab

alleysm said:


> May i use cheapies and this cycle was the first EVER pos opk for me. Krystina what opk do you get i cant remember..
> afm - 9dpo.. i would hardly claim we did smep this cycle.. barely got in two pmv (penis meets vagina).. as hubs was having some bad pms this entire month?

Really PMV??? :haha: I use the expensive ass clear blue easy digis...the other ones played with my mind...


----------



## 28329

armymama2012 said:


> You're just a few days behind me 28329! Have they given you an EDD yet?

My EDD by lmp is june 13th. But i should get seen for a scan soon so i'll have more of a date that's set in stone. How's your symptoms coming along?


----------



## armymama2012

I have really bad nausea, peeing a lot, and headaches.


----------



## 28329

I don't really have many symptoms. I'm stupidly tired, odd bouts of nausea and sore boobs.


----------



## dove830

alleysm said:


> May i use cheapies and this cycle was the first EVER pos opk for me. Krystina what opk do you get i cant remember..
> afm - 9dpo.. i would hardly claim we did smep this cycle.. barely got in two pmv (penis meets vagina).. as hubs was having some bad pms this entire month?

I'm sorry, but this made me :laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## krystinab

Happy Friday Ladies!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thank God for Friday! I am off and I haven't been able to sleep in and do absolutely nothing for a long time! I still have to work tomorrow but at least I am recuperating today. Have a nice weekend, ladies!

P.S. I still have not gotten a positive OPK! :( 

Oh on a brighter note, I just checked with my insurance and they will cover the HSG. I only have to pay a copay of $150!


----------



## Jessica28

I made it to v-day!!!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey Girls!! 

I've got some catching up to do on this thread, studies have kept me busy this week! So happy it's a Friday!

I just wanted to say that I'm CD 19 (of an approximately 30-day cycle) and I NEVER got a positive on my OPK either!! I like to believe it was defective (hehe!). I stopped testing today because I forgot, but I'm pretty sure that day 19 is too late to ovulate anyways. I kind of think I ovulated around day 16. I was using the 1st Response Digitals. I'm not going to use that again!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - I normally O on CD 20 so day 19 is definitely not too late. In fact, I haven't O'ed this cycle yet and I am on day 23. Keep testing and don't miss an opportunity!


----------



## snowflakes120

May - I bet you will get your + OPK today! I like that raise today! And yes, Clomid will move your OV up. They say if you don't OV within 10 days of your last pill then it didn't work for you. It depends on when they tell you to take it usually either CD3-CD7 so you would OV by CD17 but if you do CD5-CD9 then you would OV by CD19. Great news on the HSG costing $150 - jealous! That is awesome!

I was not happy with the new practice. I liked the OBGYN just not how busy the place was. I waited in 3 different waiting rooms. Outta control busy and it took 2 hours for just a simple talk with the Dr. I just don't like all that. So I went ahead and made another appt with the OBGYN practice where my OBGYN retired from with another Dr. I got Oct. 30. Oh well. I prolly should have done that to begin with.


----------



## armymama2012

Hey ladies,
How is everyone?

I'm sorry the place is so busy Lisa. I hope my favorite midwife back in IL doesnt retire anytime soon! 

May, any update on the OPK? I still know you'll get a + OPK this cycle. 

28329, how you feeling?

Krystina, how are you feeling?


----------



## armymama2012

Well I'm frustrated. Dh is refusing to buy me prenatals or fill any of my prescriptions that the ER or OBGYN give me. I'm sick of this!


----------



## threemakefive

Walmart has them for like three or four bucks army...maybe u could go get them


----------



## armymama2012

I would but DH has the car, my debit card, and all the cash.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I think I got my + OPK when I tested around lunch time today. I will confirm that with a digi later after I have built up enough pee (lol). I texted DH to come home as soon as he gets out of work so we can BD! Do you like your current OBGYN? If so, it might be worth the wait. I travel about 1 1/2 hour each way on the subway to see my GYN. She is the best I have seen so far so I don't mind the commute, although, I wish she was closer. I say go with whoever you are comfortable with. Good luck with the new OBGYN! Also, do you think I am a candidate for Clomid? I do O but late (usually around CD 20).

Army - Sorry DH is being a jerk. When is he coming home with the car?

What do you guys think of my temp rise? I tested last night at around 8pm and the OPK was negative. This morning my temp rose 1/2 a degree and my OPK was positive (I think) around noon. Do you think I already O'ed late last night or early this morning? Am I too late?


----------



## armymama2012

He gets home tomorrow morning. 

I dont think you are too late but I'm not an expert on temps.


----------



## Tasha S.

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Tasha - I normally O on CD 20 so day 19 is definitely not too late. In fact, I haven't O'ed this cycle yet and I am on day 23. Keep testing and don't miss an opportunity!

Thank you SOOOO much Bam!!! I took your advice and tried my OPK today after missing it yesterday and I got a +!! On CD 20...Wow! I'm surprised and happy!! :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha S. said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Tasha - I normally O on CD 20 so day 19 is definitely not too late. In fact, I haven't O'ed this cycle yet and I am on day 23. Keep testing and don't miss an opportunity!
> 
> Thank you SOOOO much Bam!!! I took your advice and tried my OPK today after missing it yesterday and I got a +!! On CD 20...Wow! I'm surprised and happy!! :)Click to expand...

Yay!! I got my positive OPK today too! We'll be TWW buddies!


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeahhh Tasha and May! May def not too late! Get your man tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## Ameronica

Congrats on your +OPKs ladies!!!

6 DPO here. Trying not to symptom spot, but I had MASSIVE heartburn today and some abdominal cramping.


----------



## Tasha S.

snowflakes120 said:


> Yeahhh Tasha and May! May def not too late! Get your man tonight and tomorrow!




BamBamsMaMa said:


> Tasha S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Tasha - I normally O on CD 20 so day 19 is definitely not too late. In fact, I haven't O'ed this cycle yet and I am on day 23. Keep testing and don't miss an opportunity!
> 
> Thank you SOOOO much Bam!!! I took your advice and tried my OPK today after missing it yesterday and I got a +!! On CD 20...Wow! I'm surprised and happy!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! I got my positive OPK today too! We'll be TWW buddies!Click to expand...

WOHOOO!!! :) 

I'm having really intense ovulation cramps...I wonder if it might be the first time that I'm ovulating since my miscarriage in July, I don't ever remember it hurting so much! I literally can't sit in certain positions, it winds me! 

My prayers are with you May!! :flower:
Have fun! :winkwink:


----------



## Sunny skies

Sorry I haven't been around much this weekend. Hope everyone's having an amazing weekend. Just waiting for the witch to leave.

Army, hope your DH got his ass in gear and filled those prescriptions and got your prenatal vitamin.

Yah to May and Tasha for the Positive OPK. Hope your TWW goes quickly.

Ameronica, the symptom spotting is the worst thing about the TWW. Good luck.


----------



## krystinab

Goodness it's been busy on here!

Lisa, I feel you on a busy practice. I personasly want all my due attention with as little wait time as possible!

Army, hope you got your prenatals girlie and you ATM card and car for that matter!

Tasha & May..that's whats up y'all got your +opks. It's nothing like having a tww buddy!

Ameronica symptom spotting drains me physically and mentally....lol hope ful you have good luck and the symptoms = BFP!

Afm, af has left the building...now entering the dreadful wait for a +opk...hoping this isn't one of my 40 day natural cycles!


----------



## dove830

3 DPO here....also trying not to symptom spot, but I can't help it.....


----------



## krystinab

Dove, its tough not to symptom spot!

So I am an emotional wrek...I usually cry and am easily upset during AF but I have been sobbing like a baby the last two days. Mostly about not having a baby :( I wonder if the tea is making my hormones surge?!? I never am emotional after AF...maybe its just ttc is breaking me down. This is month # 18 a fucking year and 1/2...FML!!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry you are having a hard time Krystina. Are you able to do something for just you that may help you emotionally?


----------



## mammaspath

Krystina ..... oh hunny im so sorry! Ttc sucks somtimes.......hugs hugs hugs!hugs


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, sorry you've been so emotional these days. Crying is a good release sometimes. You've been through so much in your TTC journey and I know how draining it can be. I truly believe it will happen for you. It's only going to be a year for me and I'm already an emotional wreck. Vent and cry all you need, we're here for you... Hugs.


----------



## jrowenj

I love you Krystina!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Sending you lots of good vibes Krystina! So sorry you are having a hard day! <3


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina, I am sorry you are down. I think you have every right to be upset. TTC sucks!!! But I think you have a great plan in placed with the RE and it's going to happen for you! If it happened once before, it's going to happen again! Cheer up!


----------



## krystinab

you ladies are the bestest in the whole wide world :hugs:


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys!!! I'm going to be saying a special prayer for you everyday! :flower: Life can be so trying, hopefully looking back will be better than the uncertainty of today!


----------



## krystinab

Ok ladies, whats going with everyone?? Anyone got a +opk yet??


----------



## Hayaddie

Krystina it's totally going to happen for you! You always stay so postive!! I'll be saying a special prayer for you until you get your sticky bean! Hugs!


----------



## krystinab

Hayaddie said:


> Krystina it's totally going to happen for you! You always stay so postive!! I'll be saying a special prayer for you until you get your sticky bean! Hugs!

Youre going to have a baby this week right??? OMG another SMEP baby! Are you nervous??


----------



## Hayaddie

On Monday! I'm freaking out like crazy. I haven't even packed my hospital bag because it gives me anxiety bahahaha


----------



## krystinab

Hayaddie said:


> On Monday! I'm freaking out like crazy. I haven't even packed my hospital bag because it gives me anxiety bahahaha

Ahhhh ...litterally 7 days! Is your husband anxious too>


----------



## mammaspath

my kids kicks my ribs.........i have 14 weeks..........and i have anxiety!!!

i can't wait til monday!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Oh Krystina I know how you feel hun, it sucks big time arse holes doesnt it!!!! I have officially been trying 2 years now, next months marks the first month of the third year!!!! I know I have been pregnant twice but I cant stay pregnant - I wish I had started ttc much earlier. I know my journey may be even longer now with one tube!

Sunny I see your on CD6, I am CD4, I hate this waiting for O bit. We are not far behind you Krystina waiting in earnest for that +opk!!!!

Good luck ladies in the TWW - symptom spotting is a killer - try not to stress too much!

Preggers - OH MY GOD! 14 weeks left Amy? 10 weeks Jaime? 7 friggin days Haley???
Wow weeeee ladies xx


----------



## Sunny skies

Gemma, nice to seer you around on the thread again. There's a couple of us one tubers on the thread. Cd 6 is boring, nothing to pee on... Lol. 

Krystina, we're catching up, so there's a bunch of us still here to rant about how sucky TTC is. Hope your having a better day.


----------



## armymama2012

Who's the next tester?


----------



## Ameronica

I am testing on the 29th or 30th :)
I am not sure if I am next, but it is coming up soon!


----------



## Jessica28

I have my first OBS appointment tomorrow! Apparently the u/s machine in his office is ancient but I will at least get to get my little bean even if it is poor quality. I am excited. I am going with my grandma first to have a dye test done on her heart so hopefully al goes well at both appointments.


----------



## Sunny skies

Jessica28 said:


> I have my first OBS appointment tomorrow! Apparently the u/s machine in his office is ancient but I will at least get to get my little bean even if it is poor quality. I am excited. I am going with my grandma first to have a dye test done on her heart so hopefully al goes well at both appointments.

Hope the appointments go well tomorrow and you get a good pic of your little bean.


----------



## mammaspath

hi gemma!!!!!!!1 miss u~


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Can't belive there's going to be another baby born in a few days! So exciting.


----------



## krystinab

Morning ladies! Happy :sex: Day!!

Jess, good luck at your appointment I bet your grandma will be surprised how much technology has changed since she had a baby.

Gemma, I miss you so much girl. I didn't realize you had been trying to TTC for so long. I know what you mean about wishing you had started earlier. I wish we didn't take a break from TTC for 6 months after the mmc. I guess it was best emotionally but I felt like I lost so much time...

Ameronica I do think you are our next tester. I think just about everyone else is waiting for their +opk!

Amy, hows that baby treating you? Is she still kicking those ribs?!?!?

AFM, started using OPKs today....I only have enough to get me through four more days. Hoping I get a positive soon :) I am excited (not related to TTC) but me and my girls are going to ATL the week of the 9th to celebrate my BF missed "30th" birthday! She was 7 month pregnant last year so we didnt get to celebrate! Anyway I am super excited about having a mini vaca!!


----------



## armymama2012

I hope both your appointments go well Jess. 

Yay for mini vacation and celebration Krystina. sounds like fun!

Amy, how are you feeling? 

I hope this is it for you Americona. 

AFM- I had some back pain during BDing last night and some cramping for 30 minutes afterwards. No spotting or bleeding luckily but it had me concerned slightly.


----------



## dove830

Ameronica said:


> I am testing on the 29th or 30th :)
> I am not sure if I am next, but it is coming up soon!

You and I are close within our cycles. I'm trying to wait until the 31st, but who am I kidding?? Likely start testing on the 29th as well, although it'll only be 11 DPO.

Good luck to the ladies waiting on their +OPK's.

OMG, this TWW sucks bum! It's in super slow motion


----------



## Jessica28

Appointment went great. Everything looks good. I did get to see baby on the ancient u/s machine though it wasn't very clear. I could see a big difference tho so I cannot wait until next Friday to have a detailed ultrasound!


----------



## Ameronica

dove830 said:


> Ameronica said:
> 
> 
> I am testing on the 29th or 30th :)
> I am not sure if I am next, but it is coming up soon!
> 
> You and I are close within our cycles. I'm trying to wait until the 31st, but who am I kidding?? Likely start testing on the 29th as well, although it'll only be 11 DPO.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies waiting on their +OPK's.
> 
> OMG, this TWW sucks bum! It's in super slow motionClick to expand...

For me AF is due the 28th and I want to hold off until the 30th (16dpo), but like you I am not sure if I will be able to! LOL

I only have ONE test (on purpose so I don't test too much! LOL) so I am saving it if AF does not show up.

:dust: to you!


----------



## mammaspath

Hey girls.......um yes miss anastasia is still in my ribs.have a feeling she will be a long baby abd fatty!

Dove.........well some of us girls would poas to get through the tww....do it hahahaha

Krystina.........totally jealous of ur getaway.......im bout ready for a cocktail! 

Im starting to get so freakin exausted!


----------



## Tasha S.

Ameronica said:


> dove830 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ameronica said:
> 
> 
> I am testing on the 29th or 30th :)
> I am not sure if I am next, but it is coming up soon!
> 
> You and I are close within our cycles. I'm trying to wait until the 31st, but who am I kidding?? Likely start testing on the 29th as well, although it'll only be 11 DPO.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies waiting on their +OPK's.
> 
> OMG, this TWW sucks bum! It's in super slow motionClick to expand...
> 
> For me AF is due the 28th and I want to hold off until the 30th (16dpo), but like you I am not sure if I will be able to! LOL
> 
> I only have ONE test (on purpose so I don't test too much! LOL) so I am saving it if AF does not show up.
> 
> :dust: to you!Click to expand...


Hey girls!! My AF was originally due on the 31st, but the + on my OPK was late! It was at CD 20 (of a 30 days cycle), can I still test on the 31st, or should I wait longer!!!

Blessings to you ladies!!! Hoping for the best with your upcoming tests!! :flower:


----------



## mammaspath

II think you should test today! Bahhaha


----------



## mammaspath

I think you should test today! Bahaha!


----------



## krystinab

mammaspath said:


> I think you should test today! Bahaha!

Girl why did I know you were going to say that...LOL


----------



## Sunny skies

mammaspath said:


> I think you should test today! Bahaha!

Amy I say you should POAS just for fun...lol

Tasha, I wouldn't suggest anything sooner than 11 dpo but its hard to wait it out. Good luck.


----------



## mammaspath

Krystina.........lmao!! 

Someone send me a freakin test! Ahahaha


----------



## Tasha S.

mammaspath said:


> II think you should test today! Bahhaha

You my dear are SOOOO funny!!!! :haha: You gave me a good laugh!!! :)


----------



## Tasha S.

Sunny skies said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> I think you should test today! Bahaha!
> 
> Amy I say you should POAS just for fun...lol
> 
> Tasha, I wouldn't suggest anything sooner than 11 dpo but its hard to wait it out. Good luck.Click to expand...

Thanks Sunny Skies!!! :flower:


----------



## Kdk24

Sorry I've been so silent lately... Crazy busy with work and a weekend trip to NYC! I have sooooo much to catch up on!!!!
Quick question... I got a pos OPK today, first one in God knows how long, but it's only cd11?!?! Any thoughts as to why?


----------



## threemakefive

Kdk24 said:


> Sorry I've been so silent lately... Crazy busy with work and a weekend trip to NYC! I have sooooo much to catch up on!!!!
> Quick question... I got a pos OPK today, first one in God knows how long, but it's only cd11?!?! Any thoughts as to why?

They say those off months where you get an early positive are the best for getting a bfp :) so get that egg!! :)


----------



## jrowenj

threemakefive said:


> Kdk24 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been so silent lately... Crazy busy with work and a weekend trip to NYC! I have sooooo much to catch up on!!!!
> Quick question... I got a pos OPK today, first one in God knows how long, but it's only cd11?!?! Any thoughts as to why?
> 
> They say those off months where you get an early positive are the best for getting a bfp :) so get that egg!! :)Click to expand...

Several of us on here got our bfp during early ov!!!


----------



## Kdk24

I'm freakin out!!! What if I miss the surge! Aaahhhhh!!!


----------



## krystinab

Kdk24 said:


> I'm freakin out!!! What if I miss the surge! Aaahhhhh!!!

Get it in tonight and tomorrow and do a handstand. Keep your legs up for about 15 mins.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girlies hope everyone is doing good... 

Nice to see you back on here Gemma :hugs:

Krystina sorry you felt crappy sending you big :hugs: too.... That rainbow baby is in the making and on it's way soon 

Amy nice to see your still pestering people to test :haha: 

Jaime hope the renovations are coming along 

Hayley can't believe your little baby will be here in a few days!!

Army, Lisa and any other newly preggers hope you're taking care of yourselves and resting up! 

ALL PREGGERS LADIES REST UP!!! 

KDK i don't want to get you too excited also but i got my positive OPK on CD11 the cycle we got our BFP! GL girl

Lots of :dust: to everyone


----------



## Kdk24

So... I tested last night at 6pm it was negative. Tested today and noon it was positive and tested again at 6pm tonight and it was negative. However tonight I couldn't hold it for more then an hour... Could that be why it was negative? I'm trying to hold it again, but am having to go every hour on the hour! Ugh!!! I'm freaking out and its only an OPK!


----------



## krystinab

Kdk24 said:


> So... I tested last night at 6pm it was negative. Tested today and noon it was positive and tested again at 6pm tonight and it was negative. However tonight I couldn't hold it for more then an hour... Could that be why it was negative? I'm trying to hold it again, but am having to go every hour on the hour! Ugh!!! I'm freaking out and its only an OPK!

Girl the one positive was good enogh get to making that baby


----------



## Kdk24

krystinab said:


> Kdk24 said:
> 
> 
> So... I tested last night at 6pm it was negative. Tested today and noon it was positive and tested again at 6pm tonight and it was negative. However tonight I couldn't hold it for more then an hour... Could that be why it was negative? I'm trying to hold it again, but am having to go every hour on the hour! Ugh!!! I'm freaking out and its only an OPK!
> 
> Girl the one positive was good enogh get to making that babyClick to expand...

I think I have a serious POAS problem!!! I'd pee again if I wasn't trying to hold it to test! 

P.s. Krystina, I was totally right there with you on having emotional days. I cried for an hour the other night about work, but I think a lot of it was frustration about not being pregnant. Literally, all of my friends are having babies or just had babies. Sometimes it's good to get it all out, pick yourself up and dust yourself off. Glad your getting a little r&r! It's just around the corner sista!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I have the Kristina Syndrome too. I have been so depressed the past few days asking myself why I am still pregnant!?! I avoided going to my cousin's baby party because I didn't want to break down, especially since my relatives will all ask me when I am going to have a baby. I am trying, dammit!!! Even more depressing is that I turn 35 in 2 weeks. I am scared time is against me. This month FF didn't give me crosshairs. WTF is wrong with my body? I just feel like crawling into a hole...sorry for being doom and gloom. :(


----------



## jrowenj

Hugs and kisses, may


----------



## krystinab

First off, Happy Friday ladies!!

May, all can say is this shit can really suck!! I am sorry you are feeling down but I totally understand. A lot of time "natural" therapy can wrek havoc on out bodies at first but I do think if administered properly it will normalize your cycle :) One anovulatory cycle every one in a while is totally normal. Anyway I know we will have our lil beans soon!! I know it seems like its taking forever to see our little ones BUT with all this crazy internet stalking, learning about out bodies and getting stonger emotinally will make us that much better as parents. Anyway I wont type your head off, but it will happen Love :hugs:

KD- did you ever retest??? What kind of OPKs are you using?

AFM, CD12 just waiting on a +opk. Epecting it tomorrow or Sunday. I fell like I have a natural baby in the making, butI feel like that every month...LOL


----------



## Jessica28

May and Krystina - So sorry you guys are feeling so down.... I hope things start loking up soon. You guys need some positivity in your life after so much negative. Fort what it is worth May, I never got crosshairs the cycle I ended up with my BFP! I think I went in and did the manual override! So don't worry too much about that!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

What's frustrating is that I was supposed to have my HSG on the upcoming cycle and now I can't. The clinic specifies that I would need to be on CD 5-11 in my cycle but I will be away in Vegas. Why can't I do it after CD 11 when I don't O until CD 20+ anyway?


----------



## Kdk24

May- I'm sorry you're feeling blue! Trust me, I've had those days when nothing seems to be going in a positive direction! 
Krystina, I tested again last night it was -. I'm gonna test again in a hour or so. We DTD this morning, OH got home after I was asleep last night. I hope that was enough!!! 
On my way to the hospital to see ny co-workers new bundle of joy! She's been through so much, poor thing!


----------



## Tasha S.

May - Hang in there!! It's good to let it out sometimes and there are such supportive and loving women on this site to cheer you on! :) I totally understand how it's hard to face "baby" situations. 

Kdk24 (sorry I'm not remembering names! :s) - All the best on this cycle!! I pray and hope that you catch that egg!!

Krys - I just want to say that I think you're awesome! Thanks for always being there for others even when you're going through a rough time!

AFM - Ladies! I'm on CD 26, I got a + OPK on CD 20, and I'm having the TTW blues! I don't mean to be obsessive (lol!), but the first and only pregnancy that I had (that ended as a m/c) I was having very blatant pregnancy symptoms right aways. I literally already knew I was pregnant before taking a test (i.e. my nipples got bigger overnight and were burning, my boobs literally felt like they were going to explode, etc.) and right now I feel nothing! That makes me feel like for sure this is a no-go. Any of you pregger ladies, did you find that the second one could be different than the first?


----------



## Hayaddie

I don't know about the other girls, but for me after my m/c nothing was the same. All my symptoms were different for everything including ovulation and pregnancy... So don't count yourself out! :)


----------



## Tasha S.

Hayaddie said:


> I don't know about the other girls, but for me after my m/c nothing was the same. All my symptoms were different for everything including ovulation and pregnancy... So don't count yourself out! :)

Thanks so much Hayaddie! I just remembered also that I started taking magnesium in liquid form at the beginning of the month, and that magnesium decreases PMS signs! :winkwink: That made me more hopeful! :flower:


----------



## mammaspath

Hayaddie said:


> I don't know about the other girls, but for me after my m/c nothing was the same. All my symptoms were different for everything including ovulation and pregnancy... So don't count yourself out! :)

ditto!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Well this is my 4th pregnancy including the MC in March. My first and second pregnancies were complete opposite of each other, third pregnancy where we miscarried was just like my first pregnancy, and this one is a combination of all of them symptom-wise.


----------



## armymama2012

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to May and Krystina :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

KDK, I ovulated 6 days earlier than expected in September when I got my BFP so get on the BD wagon girl!


----------



## Sunny skies

May, hope your feeling better today. We all know how hard TTC can be and never apology for being down. That's what this sight is for. Don't stress over your age, most women these days are having babies in their mid 30's. sending you big hugs.

AFM, I started my OPK a little late this cycle but we've been bding so I should be on track and hopefully will O in the next few days. I had my nephews baptism today and I was the godmother, so it was an amazing day. Being around him makes me realize I am so ready for my own baby. 5 more days and I'll be in Vegas, can't wait... Woot woot


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi girls, just wanted to pop in and say "be safe" to the girls who might be affected by the hurricane. Jaime, Kristina, Army... I know you guys are on the northeast like me (sorry if I have missed anyone else). I'm in NY and my condo is always flooded during heavy rain storms. I am just hoping it won't be as bad as they say. Thank goodness this is happening now and not next weekend. Hubby is bringing me to Vegas for my birthday and we are leaving next Sunday!

In terms of TTC, I am on 7 DPO today. Temp dropped slightly this morning and have no idea what that means. I have no SX at all except for slight pulling low on my mid pelvic area. Oh, and I think I have an yeast infection? My V is a little itchy and burns slightly when I shower. I am thinking it's all that Preseed I used this cycle? I also read it's common a few days before AF due to a drop in estrogen? It's so annoying! Anyway, I am counting myself out this cycle already. I don't know, just not very confident. Whatever!

Hayley - When do we get to see our next SMEP baby?


----------



## Hayaddie

9 am tomorrow morning!!! Have fun in Vegas lucky lady!


----------



## armymama2012

We are preparing for power outages here by baking a ton of stuff to eat and getting the candles all together. Other than that and rain not expecting much here. We are an hour above Syracuse, are you farther east?

OMG Hayley, I can't wait!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

armymama2012 said:


> We are preparing for power outages here by baking a ton of stuff to eat and getting the candles all together. Other than that and rain not expecting much here. We are an hour above Syracuse, are you farther east?
> 
> OMG Hayley, I can't wait!

We are in Brooklyn near NYC. Seems like they are more concerned about coastal flooding. I am nervous about the rain because the sewage and drainage system in my neighborhood can never handle a lot of water. I hope we don't lose power.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hayaddie said:


> 9 am tomorrow morning!!! Have fun in Vegas lucky lady!

Good luck and hope you have an easy delivery!


----------



## jrowenj

Freaking ou! Tree on our property just fell onto street and just missed our cars!


----------



## Ameronica

AF got me :(
See you all in a few weeks! I am going on my AF break.


----------



## Sunny skies

Hope all the ladies that may be affected by hurricane are doing ok. Jamie, how scary, hope there's no damage and your safe from harm.

Hayley, so happy for you.

May, too bad we're not in Vegas at the same time, we could have met up for drinks. Is this your first trip to Vegas?

Amerinica, sorry about the witch. I hate her.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! Hurricane Sandy is more of a bitch than AF!

Jamie I am glad your cars and YOU are safe!

May I really do hope AF stays away and you are our first November BFP!! 

Hayddie, I hope everything went well. Post pictures soon!!!

AFM, got my +opk this morning. Me and DH are off today so hopefully we can make that baby! I told him this morning that its baby making weather....we shall see.


----------



## dove830

Ameronica said:


> AF got me :(
> See you all in a few weeks! I am going on my AF break.

:hugs: On No....sorry Ameronica.....nasty witch...

Hope everyone on the eastern side are staying safe, and dry. Hope Sandy is gone quickly and does as little damage as possible....

AFM--I feel like every "symptom" I had, has disappeared....then this morning there was a bit of pink when I wiped (Sorry TMI)....I never had IB with my other 2 kids....so now I'm going crazy wondering if it WAS IB, or if it was just irritation from DTD--we did this morning, or if the witch is just giving me a preview...anyone know how long after implantation that an HPT would work?? :wacko:


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - I bet there will be lots of baby due in 9 months. I bet lots of the girls will be named Sandy! haha!

Sorry about AF Ameronica.

Jaime - Glad the tree fell in the street and missed your cars!

May - Thinking of you! Hope you don't flood or lose power! Stock up on foods and candles! I have a bit of candle obsession (odd, I know!) so I own wayyy to many! Good luck in Vegas. Hope you hit it big! I'm liking your chart girl!

Sunny - Best of luck to you too in Vegas! Bring your good luck coin or horse shoe!

Dove - Wait 2-3 days to test if it was IB!


----------



## Kdk24

Not too much to report from Philly. I live in the city and it's raining and super windy, but nothing compared to the suburbs.
I'm currently working. We may close early because the worst o the storm is comin around 4-8PM.
Everyone stay safe and be smart if you do have to travel! 
Hayddie... Best of luck today!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Ameronica - sorry AF got you. We'll be here when you are ready to come back.

Army - we have been to Vegas a few times before. Just needed to get away and our vacation days happened to land on the week of my birthday. Wish I could've met you too!

Kristina - go get some!!!! I am not so confident this cycle. :(

Jaime - be safe! It's nasty out there! Did you have to evacuate?

Lisa - thanks girl! I am always tricked by my chart. It always looks good and I end up getting AF!

Haley - saw Sawyer's picture on FB! Congrats!!!!

Dove - fx for you!

AFM - just hunkering down for the storm. It's going to make landfall in 2 hours and I am bracing myself. The wind is very strong and I am afraid the coastal floods might reach me. I am in Zone B and I don't need to evacuate but I am literally 4 blocks from the shore! I have a basement and I don't need water in here. :(


----------



## jrowenj

Omg our neighbors tree snapped and landed on their roof!!!!!!!

Oh' and Haley had her baby!!


----------



## mammaspath

where are the pics???? i wanna see haley's baby!!!


----------



## dove830

snowflakes120 said:


> Krystina - I bet there will be lots of baby due in 9 months. I bet lots of the girls will be named Sandy! haha!
> 
> Sorry about AF Ameronica.
> 
> Jaime - Glad the tree fell in the street and missed your cars!
> 
> May - Thinking of you! Hope you don't flood or lose power! Stock up on foods and candles! I have a bit of candle obsession (odd, I know!) so I own wayyy to many! Good luck in Vegas. Hope you hit it big! I'm liking your chart girl!
> 
> Sunny - Best of luck to you too in Vegas! Bring your good luck coin or horse shoe!
> 
> Dove - Wait 2-3 days to test if it was IB!


I couldn't wait....I'm weak, lol. I'm guessing the pink was from DTD this morning because....BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9::happydance: So friggin' excited, and really anxious, since I had a chemical at the beginning of the month, and a horrible miscarriage at 18 weeks in July....3rd time's a charm, right?


----------



## Tasha S.

May - When are you testing??

Krys - So happy to hear of your + OPK!

Haley - Can't wait to see pics!! I hope the delivery went well!!

Ameronica - So sorry to hear you got AF! I wish you better luck next cycle! :)

All you girls out east - Glad to hear no one got hurt!! Let's keep it that way! You're in my prayers!

AFM - 9DPO. Hating this TTW. I've been feeling lots of those "impending period cramps" since yesterday, but no AF yet! I'm not sure if those are pregnancy cramps or period cramps, but like May, I'm feeling pretty negative about this month. I feel like my boobs should hurt more if I were pregnant like they did the first time. That said, I do have burning nipples, but I've had that every cycle since my m/c. Hating this obsessive guess-work! :s


----------



## Kdk24

Dove.. OMG!!! How freakin happy are yu right now! Praying for your sticky bean!!!


----------



## Tasha S.

dove830 said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> Krystina - I bet there will be lots of baby due in 9 months. I bet lots of the girls will be named Sandy! haha!
> 
> Sorry about AF Ameronica.
> 
> Jaime - Glad the tree fell in the street and missed your cars!
> 
> May - Thinking of you! Hope you don't flood or lose power! Stock up on foods and candles! I have a bit of candle obsession (odd, I know!) so I own wayyy to many! Good luck in Vegas. Hope you hit it big! I'm liking your chart girl!
> 
> Sunny - Best of luck to you too in Vegas! Bring your good luck coin or horse shoe!
> 
> Dove - Wait 2-3 days to test if it was IB!
> 
> 
> I couldn't wait....I'm weak, lol. I'm guessing the pink was from DTD this morning because....BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9::happydance: So friggin' excited, and really anxious, since I had a chemical at the beginning of the month, and a horrible miscarriage at 18 weeks in July....3rd time's a charm, right?Click to expand...

DOVE!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! I'm SOOOOO happy for you!!!!! All the best and I hope you get a healthy sticky bean!!! :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG! DOVE!! You sneaky thing you - testing! Congrats - Happy & Healthy 9 months!


----------



## dove830

Kdk24 said:


> Dove.. OMG!!! How freakin happy are yu right now! Praying for your sticky bean!!!


I keep looking at the test, I can't believe my eyes....so nice to see it in words....take that stupid negative FRER's, lol.....love my Clear Blue Digitals......


----------



## mammaspath

congrats dove!!!
are you posting a pic??


----------



## Tasha S.

Dove - How many DPO are you today???!! And congrats again!!!


----------



## dove830

mammaspath said:


> congrats dove!!!
> are you posting a pic??

I'll try that tomorrow, right now I have to get ready for work, and then actually try to contain my excitement for 8 hours, lol


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Dove - How many DPO are you today???!! And congrats again!!!

11 DPO....I wasn't going to, but I couldn't not, lol.....Thanks so much everyone!! :)


----------



## Tasha S.

dove830 said:


> Tasha S. said:
> 
> 
> Dove - How many DPO are you today???!! And congrats again!!!
> 
> 11 DPO....I wasn't going to, but I couldn't not, lol.....Thanks so much everyone!! :)Click to expand...

Thanks Dove! :winkwink:


----------



## threemakefive

Yay dove...the smep gods knew one smep baby was born today so another needed planted :) happy for you!!!


----------



## Hayaddie

Dove thats sooooo amazing!!!!

Ps Sawyer is hereeeeeeee! Everything went great! I'll try to post a pic in a bit!! Thanks for thinking of me today guys! I totally wouldn't have made it through TTC and these nine months without every single one of you girls!!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Hayaddie said:


> Dove thats sooooo amazing!!!!
> 
> Ps Sawyer is hereeeeeeee! Everything went great! I'll try to post a pic in a bit!! Thanks for thinking of me today guys! I totally wouldn't have made it through TTC and these nine months without every single one of you girls!!!

YAY!!! So glad everything went well and you can finally hold your baby in your arms!! Cheers to you! :flower:


----------



## armymama2012

Yay Dove! So glad to have another SMEP baby on the way. 

Yay for Sawyer's arrival! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - I am at 8 DPO today so probably won't test until AF is late since I really don't think I did it this month. I feel no sx at all except for a bit of yeast infection (unusal) and some cramping today (which is normal for me before AF). Good luck to you! When will you be testing?

Dove - congrats on another SMEP BFP!

Haley - glad all went well! Can't wait till we see some pics of Sawyer!


----------



## Sunny skies

Congrats Dove, you really did sneak up on us. 

Haley, so happy for you, glad you and baby are doing well.

Well, hurricane Sandy, is far from me but we're still getting tons of rain and high winds. They're projecting winds of up to 100 km /hr tonight.


----------



## Kdk24

Sunny skies said:


> Congrats Dove, you really did sneak up on us.
> 
> Haley, so happy for you, glad you and baby are doing well.
> 
> Well, hurricane Sandy, is far from me but we're still getting tons of rain and high winds. They're projecting winds of up to 100 km
> /hr tonight.

We are currently getting winds gusts of 60mph! The apt building across the street from me has windows that are rattling like crazy!!


----------



## dove830

Hayaddie said:


> Dove thats sooooo amazing!!!!
> 
> Ps Sawyer is hereeeeeeee! Everything went great! I'll try to post a pic in a bit!! Thanks for thinking of me today guys! I totally wouldn't have made it through TTC and these nine months without every single one of you girls!!!

Congrats! LOVE the name...it was at the top of our list too


----------



## 28329

Aww, congratulations on the arrival of sawyer. Enjoy him!
Dove, congratulations on your bfp, that's great news.


----------



## spacegirl

Hi Girls, 

Can I join??? I'm going to start SMEP this month but may just use my CBFM instead of OPKs.

Cxx


----------



## threemakefive

spacegirl said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Can I join??? I'm going to start SMEP this month but may just use my CBFM instead of OPKs.
> 
> Cxx

Welcome spacegirl! You came to a great thread! :) gl with smep!


----------



## krystinab

Congrats Dove!!

Hayydie, Yaaahhh for Sawers arrvial! How are you feeling girl?

Welcome Spacegirl!

May, when is AF actually due?

East coast girls how did yall make out with Sandy?

AFM, the wrath of Sandy is finally gone...luckily I get to work from home again today! Im still working on that baby!! DH is off again too :)


----------



## redmonkeysock

Ladies!

Long time, no speak! Gosh, I go AWOL for 8 weeks or so and look how many pages I've missed! I've read through over 100 pages of posts today and still haven't been able to catch up!:blush:

Definitely won't be leaving it so long next time, just wish it was easier to access this page from my phone- it's not very iphone friendly for me (I am a bit of a technology moron!)

Anyway, it's sooooo great to see SMEP babies arriving and SMEP babies growing! Congratulations to all the new arrivals and such beautiful names too! 

Jaime, can't believe you're so far along now and we LOVE the name Blake! It was on our shortlist but we are from Birmingham in England and the accent we have when pronouncing Blake Yates(our surname) makes is kind of sound like one strange long name!

I'm sorry to read that so many amongst us have had some ups and downs lately :hugs: I hope things are getting better for you. I have my fingers crossed that we see more BFP's soon :thumbup:

AFM- well, I've got a sticky baby it seems! I'm now 15weeks+4 days, had a scan every week from 7weeks- 12 weeks and everything looks great. Managed to last about 2 weeks from the 12 week scan and had another one last week just to manage our own anxiety after two losses. We will be going for another scan this coming Friday to find out the gender then we have a 20 week scan booked for 3rd Dec which is the NHS one so hopefully they will confirm what the gender scan said! We listen to the baby's heartbeat twice a day with the doppler. Only thing we are struggling slightly with is making memories for this baby which is a shame. We hardly have any bump pics and we haven't started the pregnancy journal yet:nope:

I think after we have been to the gender scan it might make it seem more real for us so I'm hoping we will get started on making memories this weekend. We won't be telling our families/friends the gender straight away, I have made a movie on windows movie maker with lots of quotes and pics (with a nod to our lost babies, in rememberence) and the backing track is The Beatles "Here comes the sun", just need to do the final slide as it currrently says "We are delighted to announce that we are expecting a baby boy/girl" lol need to delete as appropriate.

Will be checking back on here every day again so I don't miss so much!

Sending love to all 


Lou


----------



## Kdk24

Krystina... The storm wan't too bad in the city, but everything around us is flooded and without power. I've had to work both days also. BOOOOO!
Also, got crazy bad cramps yesterday and massive bloating (painful). I've been testing with my CB digi ovulation and it's been negative since cd11, but this morning I got another positive!!! What the hell is going on?!?!?!
I hope your enjoying every second of dtd!!! Get that egg lady!!!
Redmonkeysock... Congrats on your sticky bean!!! I don't think i've seen you since i've started this thread. Nice to meet you!


----------



## threemakefive

Kdk what dpo are u? Another positive might indicate a soon arriving bfp


----------



## Kdk24

I'm on cd16... I usually O around this time... So confused!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

krystinab said:


> Congrats Dove!!
> 
> Hayydie, Yaaahhh for Sawers arrvial! How are you feeling girl?
> 
> Welcome Spacegirl!
> 
> May, when is AF actually due?
> 
> East coast girls how did yall make out with Sandy?
> 
> AFM, the wrath of Sandy is finally gone...luckily I get to work from home again today! Im still working on that baby!! DH is off again too :)

Hi Kristina! Sandy has left the building! Yay! That bitch had me worried the whole time but thank God it didn't do much to me. AF is due probably Fri/Sat, although she was late last month. I have practically no SX so I am counting myself out this cycle. I have a feeling this is the cycle for you with all that BD! Good luck!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kdk24 said:


> I'm on cd16... I usually O around this time... So confused!

KDK, you are either ovulating again or you might be expecting a BFP! I would BD just in case. :thumbup:


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls!

Congrats on the arrival on baby Sawyer Hayley!! WE WANT PICS!!!!!!!!!!! x x x

Congrats on the BFP Dove marking you off and take care! x 

Hope all the US ladies affected by Sandy are all OK so scary been glued to the news channel!

Hey Red!!! pleased to hear everything is good almost at the half way mark!

Hey to everyone else!!

AFM busy, busy, hectic, hectic!!! so my mum calls me friday hysterical the docs found a mass in her uterus they said they are 99% sure it's a Fybroid but they wanted to do some tests and scans to make absolutely sure and she was hysterical saying it's cancer and she doesn't want to die cue me, DH and Sofia in the car driving 6 hours to calm her down... finally talked some sense into her but she's pushed to have a MRI on friday to be absolutely sure.... feel like i'm the mum to her sometimes....
Tentants have moved out but OMG the place needs TOTAL RENOVATION!!! they haven't been opening the window whilst showering and the bathroom is like something from a horror movie! everything has to come out but i have got a lovely brick wall with a wood burning fire in the kitchen so cute!!
Sofia also developed Colic it's broken my heart to see her in so much pain! gripe water and Dr Brown bottles have helped a lot FXed it's under control now


----------



## threemakefive

BeverleyLN said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> 
> AFM busy, busy, hectic, hectic!!! so my mum calls me friday hysterical the docs found a mass in her uterus they said they are 99% sure it's a Fybroid but they wanted to do some tests and scans to make absolutely sure and she was hysterical saying it's cancer and she doesn't want to die cue me, DH and Sofia in the car driving 6 hours to calm her down... finally talked some sense into her but she's pushed to have a MRI on friday to be absolutely sure.... feel like i'm the mum to her sometimes....
> Tentants have moved out but OMG the place needs TOTAL RENOVATION!!! they haven't been opening the window whilst showering and the bathroom is like something from a horror movie! everything has to come out but i have got a lovely brick wall with a wood burning fire in the kitchen so cute!!
> Sofia also developed Colic it's broken my heart to see her in so much pain! gripe water and Dr Brown bottles have helped a lot FXed it's under control now

So sorry to hear of your mom, my mom had a hysterectomy when i was younger and they found cancer they hadn't noticed so it was a good thing they did it or she would have died from it in 10 years! I know how you feel and her with worry but I bet it will just fine!! Sometimes Mom's need you to be their mom :) Sorry to hear about the tenants and the house hope you get it squared away quickly...how far of a move will it be for you to get back in that house? 
Poor Sofia, colic stinks, my son didn't have colic but was allergic to nearly all the formula we used so alot of the same symptoms and Dr. Brown bottles saved the day!! Hope that keeps helping her and she grows out of it quickly!!


----------



## jrowenj

Hey girls. I live a few miles from the shore and we got demolished. Pretty devastating. My house is still standing so I suppose I should be grateful for that and our safety. Will be without power for the next week possibly. Can only charge my phone in the car so will be updating less frequently


----------



## shellideaks

Hope you get sorted soon Jaime, glad you're okay. x


----------



## krystinab

May- youre not out until AF is here...fx for you girl.

Jamie- I am glad your house is ok...NJ got hit hard! I hope they restore power sooner than later.

Red- I like that idea of the video with the baby's sex!

Bev- sorry about Sophia & your mom...I know they are the most important ladies in your life!

KD- you may not have O'd during your first +. They say stress can casue a delayed O. I think if you dropped two eggs it would have been within 24 hours! You need to be getting it in NOW!!

AFM, yesterday was my 2nd day BD'ing and I think my insides are about to come out...I am usually good but I think we hit the mark with O, I got bad cramps after Bding so I dont think I will be able to keep up with SMEP with sex today too...BOOOOO Thinking I will skip today and try tomorrow, unless DH wants to...really hoping we caught that egg.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime - I was thinking about you. I remembered you said you lived not too far from Jersey Shore. NJ was hit hard. I hope you and your family are ok and that things will get back to somewhat normal soon.

Kristina - thanks girl! I have been bloated and crampy so I think AF is in her way. I refuse to test but I am sure I'll give in soon. Lol. Hope you caught the egg!

Bev - hope your mom and Sophie is ok.


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey girls!! I don't have time to catch up with the thread right now, but I wanted to drop in and say that I tested this morning at 11DPO with a cheapie (dollar store!) and BFN! I did it at 5:40am to catch that first morning urine...I lost a lot of sleep over that! :s

May, I'm with you. I think I'm going to get AF anytime now...But there's still hope!! All the best to you!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha S. said:


> Hey girls!! I don't have time to catch up with the thread right now, but I wanted to drop in and say that I tested this morning at 11DPO with a cheapie (dollar store!) and BFN! I did it at 5:40am to catch that first morning urine...I lost a lot of sleep over that! :s
> 
> May, I'm with you. I think I'm going to get AF anytime now...But there's still hope!! All the best to you!!!

Tasha - there's still hope as long as AF doesn't show. Keeping my fx for you! Thanks!!!


----------



## Kdk24

May... Keeping fx'd for you! Stay away witch!
Krystina... Thanks for the advice. Glad you got some quality bd'ing in! Get the egg my friend!
Jamie... Sorry about all that's going on! I can only imagine what you're going through. A close friend of ours has a shore house in Sea Isle and it's completely destroyed. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers!
Afm... Use an OPK again this morning and it was positive again!! I'm just gonna keep testing and see what happens?!?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kdk - I think the same thing happened to Army and she got her BFP that cycle!


----------



## 28329

I got positive opks 16dpo and 17dpo. Tested 18dpo and got a dark bfp. Good luck!!


----------



## jrowenj

I'm going stir crazy. And to think our renovations are a week away from being done and we have no power for prob a week... There goes thanksgiving : (


----------



## Tasha S.

28329 said:


> I got positive opks 16dpo and 17dpo. Tested 18dpo and got a dark bfp. Good luck!!

28329 - Did you get any BFN's before the BFP due to early testing?? I only got my positive OPK on CD 20, and I tested this morning on 11 dpo and got a BFN...still too early maybe?


----------



## Sunny skies

jrowenj said:


> Hey girls. I live a few miles from the shore and we got demolished. Pretty devastating. My house is still standing so I suppose I should be grateful for that and our safety. Will be without power for the next week possibly. Can only charge my phone in the car so will be updating less frequently

I'm so sorry for all you've been through and glad your ok. Hope you get power soon and the clean up goes quickly.

May and Tasha, hope AF stays away and you both get BFP's.

Beverly, hope Sophis and your mom are ok. Your an amazing daughter for supporting your mother that way.

Krystina, hope you recover from all that bding. It will be worth it when you get your BFP this cycle. FXd for you.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, still no positive OPK hopefully I'll get it tomorrow, not worried about the bding as I'm sure I'll get lots of it in Vegas. Can't wait 2 more sleeps.


----------



## spacegirl

Hi Girls, Thanks for the welcome...seems like a very friendly thread :)

Will be trying SMEP in a few days and I'm a bit nervous...I mean how do you get in the mood for all of those days!!!? Or do you just act like a robot a few times?!

Anyone get a BFP using SMEP and CBFM?

Hope you guys in US are ok xxxx


----------



## krystinab

Jamie I am sorry to hear that, but like you said earlier you do have a house. Ive been looking a picks from NJ and people litterally dont have a home anymore. Count yourself lucky! Did yall flood? Can you move Thanksgiving to your parents or someting? I am so glad you and your family is ok! I would be so hurt is something bad happened to one my my fav SMEP girls...I would go smak that bitch sandy (prob get swept up and spit out) but I still would nonetheless :hugs:

Spacegirl I usually get all sexy to get myself excited a lot of lingerie and liquor...LOL The first month is the hardest once you get into the swing of thinkgs you will want to have sex ...when do you usally O?

Sunny, yaaaah Vegas is right around the corner!! I know plenty of babies are concieved in Vegas!

Tasha, how are you doing chika?

AFM, I am sick as a dog, got a sore throat at home today, but still working...BOOOOO


----------



## Kdk24

Ugh!!! Tested with both an hpt and opk this morning and negative on both! Tested with opk around 2pm and it was positive?!?! This is super annoying!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Just wanted to quickly pop in and say I tested today at 11 DPO and bfn. No surprise. I am down in the slums. Would have thought I would be preggo by now. I am gutted. I will be going to Vegas this Sunday and maybe forget about TTC for a little bit. Will be lurking. Talk to you all soon.


----------



## armymama2012

Have fun May and relax!


----------



## BeverleyLN

Jaime happy you are ok! you'll get there with the renovations don't worry

Testers it's still early!!! 

Krystina hope you feel better

Spacegirl my smep turned into bd for 4 days straight due to early ov but it worked!

The house is like 40 mins from my inlaws so not too far


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey girls!!!!

Jaimie!!! WOW!! I'm so sorry to hear about about the demolition!! I kind of know what it's like to be dispossessed of your house for a while (but from a kid's point of view, not with all the responsibility!) My parent's house was flooded when I was a kid and we got 7 feet of water in our basement...and everything is in the basement (heating, electricity, etc.). It was a mess!! All the best to you!

Spacegirl: I literally laughed so hard when I read your post!! I know this is TMI :blush: , but when I was looking at the SMEP wondering if I should do it, I was like: "Yann (my DH), how are we going to abstain all of this time??" :blush: To be completely honest, we cheated a few times! :haha: But we're still kind of newlyweds I guess (15 months or so), that's my excuse! :winkwink:

Krys: Get some rest and lots of liquids!! Get better!

May: Take it easy!! Have a GREAT trip!! And enjoy yourself! :flower:

AFM: I am so flaming angry right now!! :dohh: I'm spotting since this morning. And I HATE spotting. Maybe you girls can tell me what you think about this: I NEVER EVER spotted before my m/c in mid-July. EVER. When I got my period, it was like the heavens would let loose! I would bleed so much that it's happened it would drip down my legs and onto the floor! So embarassing! But ever since my m/c, I spot. And I've heard that means that your estrogen/progesterone levels are imbalanced and that you can't conceive like that. :cry: I really don't mean to sound ungrateful or annoying to anyone :wacko: , but I got pregnant on my 2nd month of not avoiding the first time. And now it's been 4 months since the m/c and nothing. And my family is so fertile that I feel pressured. Everyone looks at me with those "are you pregnant yet eyes". My mom has 8 kids (we were all surprises...or accidents if you like to call it that way...except my twin sister and I. When my parents didn't try to avoid, they got twins!) and never experienced a miscarriage, and my aunt (who is a MD) just said in passing the other day that women are more fertile after m/c's. I couldn't help but feel hurt. She's not always the most sensitive. Oh well. What I really want to know is what you ladies think about this spotting business. Do you think this is my new "normal"? Maybe I'm not conceiving because I'm too stressed with school right now and stress isn't good?? 

Sorry for how long this is and thanks for reading! 

All the best to you ladies!!!


----------



## armymama2012

I am proof you can still get pregnant like that. Yeah I still got AF the months I wasnt pregnant but I would spot for 1 day before and 2 days after AF. Then BAM in September I started cramping 8 days before AF was due and got a faint positive at 9 dpo!


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Hey girls!!!!
> 
> Jaimie!!! WOW!! I'm so sorry to hear about about the demolition!! I kind of know what it's like to be dispossessed of your house for a while (but from a kid's point of view, not with all the responsibility!) My parent's house was flooded when I was a kid and we got 7 feet of water in our basement...and everything is in the basement (heating, electricity, etc.). It was a mess!! All the best to you!
> 
> Spacegirl: I literally laughed so hard when I read your post!! I know this is TMI :blush: , but when I was looking at the SMEP wondering if I should do it, I was like: "Yann (my DH), how are we going to abstain all of this time??" :blush: To be completely honest, we cheated a few times! :haha: But we're still kind of newlyweds I guess (15 months or so), that's my excuse! :winkwink:
> 
> Krys: Get some rest and lots of liquids!! Get better!
> 
> May: Take it easy!! Have a GREAT trip!! And enjoy yourself! :flower:
> 
> AFM: I am so flaming angry right now!! :dohh: I'm spotting since this morning. And I HATE spotting. Maybe you girls can tell me what you think about this: I NEVER EVER spotted before my m/c in mid-July. EVER. When I got my period, it was like the heavens would let loose! I would bleed so much that it's happened it would drip down my legs and onto the floor! So embarassing! But ever since my m/c, I spot. And I've heard that means that your estrogen/progesterone levels are imbalanced and that you can't conceive like that. :cry: I really don't mean to sound ungrateful or annoying to anyone :wacko: , but I got pregnant on my 2nd month of not avoiding the first time. And now it's been 4 months since the m/c and nothing. And my family is so fertile that I feel pressured. Everyone looks at me with those "are you pregnant yet eyes". My mom has 8 kids (we were all surprises...or accidents if you like to call it that way...except my twin sister and I. When my parents didn't try to avoid, they got twins!) and never experienced a miscarriage, and my aunt (who is a MD) just said in passing the other day that women are more fertile after m/c's. I couldn't help but feel hurt. She's not always the most sensitive. Oh well. What I really want to know is what you ladies think about this spotting business. Do you think this is my new "normal"? Maybe I'm not conceiving because I'm too stressed with school right now and stress isn't good??
> 
> Sorry for how long this is and thanks for reading!
> 
> All the best to you ladies!!!

I also had my miscarriage in July (at 18 weeks, on the 5th:cry:), and let me tell you that MY periods haven't been the same since then. I know exactly what you mean about the heavens opening up, mine is disgusting, and awful and usually 8 or 9 days long, and it only lightens up after the 6th day.....YUCK! I don't know how far along you were, and I thought that because I was quite far along, that maybe that's why my cycles were messed up, but since then they've been 4 days long, and nothing in comparison to how it was for my entire life. I only get 1 heavy day,and it's about half as heavy as before, and it tapers off from there. I know that this probably doesn't help you at all, but I wanted you to know that there is someone that was in the same boat as you. I had a Chemical last cycle, and just got a BFP 3 days ago, so it's still early to tell, but I'm hoping this is my sticky bean:) If you're worried though, I'd go to the doctor and have them test you. I absolutely know how frustrated you are, I'm so sorry.:hugs: Good Luck:flower:


----------



## threemakefive

Tasha I had spotting in the first few months after as well and even one month my cycle was 9 weeks long uggggh....give it time and I bet your body will adjust!


----------



## Kdk24

Spacegirl... I usually send OH dirty text throughout the day(tmi). It seems to work for us! 
Krystina... How are you feeling? 
Tasha... All good things taking time. I know thats not exactly what you want to hear, but think of how rewarding it will be when you are preggos! I'll keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## krystinab

Happy Friday Ladies!!

KD- sorry about all the confusion? I thought you were early in your 2ww...waay to early for a HPT. 

Tasha- girl I know how it feels to have your family looking at you with those "are you pregnant eyes" that shit irks the hell out of me. As for the spotting, I spotted a few cycles after my mmc but eventually my cycle normalized. Did you happen to get a D&C? 

May- ugh a BFN really sucks but Vegas is AWESOME!! You are going to have a great time. A little fun is just what you need. Keep your head up chika!

Jamie- do you have an update? How are you doing hon?

Lisa- whats going on chika?

AFM, I am feeling a lot better today. I am in the office :( As for the TWW I am just chillin...I am calm...it either happened or it didnt...I did my part! Anyway you ladies have a great weekend!


----------



## Tasha S.

You're the best girls!! Thanks for your support! :flower:

Army: Thanks for what you said! How many months did you spot for before getting your BFP??

Thanks Kdk24 and Threemakefive!

Krys: I got my FX's for you!!! You're job is done!! Let's see what providence brings! :winkwink: And no, I never got a D&C, so I thought it wouldn't take too long for my cycle to normalize itself?

Dove: I am honestly so happy you got your BFP this month, you so deserve it!! I had an early m/c, I was only 7.5 weeks along.

AFM: AF it is ladies! I'm still spotting but I feel uber yucky, so I know this is it. I actually FINALLY decided to call my family doctor today. :thumbup: lol. I never went to get a check-up since the m/c. I'm thinking my hormones might be really crazy right now because I'm losing so much hair. I have had alopecia areata as a teen (in other words, I had balding problems), so I'm not sure if it's another bout of that, or if it's a hormonal imbalance. So a check-up is in order! I don't exactly feel like balding again! :haha:


----------



## armymama2012

It was 6 months (I know, no one wants to wait that long) from my miscarriage to my BFP. Hope it is shorter for you!


----------



## Tasha S.

armymama2012 said:


> It was 6 months (I know, no one wants to wait that long) from my miscarriage to my BFP. Hope it is shorter for you!

Thanks Army!! Well it's already been 4, 2 more doesn't sound too daunting at this point! :flower: Thanks so much!


----------



## Tasha S.

Ladies!!!

This month, I've decided not to do SMEP (lol). I really don't like holding my urine with the OPK! My mom is a huge believer in apple-cider-vinegar and told me to research it, and I have. Girls, it looks like a really good fertility aider! I'm going to try it this month, and I'll keep you all posted, but I thought I just wanted to share this as others might want to try too (you can add it to SMEP!). It tastes absolutely disgusting (I think anyways!), but I think it might be worth it! :flower:

Check out this link and all the testimonials! It looks really promising!

https://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/infertility.html#ACV_41737


----------



## alleysm

Tasha im on board with you acv it is! Im already consuming buckets of supplements (not really lol) so adding a few bits of acv cant hurt.. gonna give queen victoria a dose of it too!!


----------



## Tasha S.

alleysm said:


> Tasha im on board with you acv it is! Im already consuming buckets of supplements (not really lol) so adding a few bits of acv cant hurt.. gonna give queen victoria a dose of it too!!

YAY!!! I just had my first dose of it in hot water with some honey! I really dislike the taste so instead I'm going to do a shot glass! Let me know if you find a more pleasurable way of taking it. :winkwink: I'm so sure this will help you!!


----------



## Jessica28

My 26 week scan...hope it works!


----------



## armymama2012

Good luck Tasha and Alley!

Too cute Jess!


----------



## Tasha S.

jessica28 said:


> View attachment 507685
> 
> 
> my 26 week scan...hope it works!

beautiful!!!


----------



## dove830

Jessica--looks adorable!


----------



## mammaspath

jess - my vote is a boy! if you wanted one.

good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Amy - MY gut instinct says boy! OH would love to have a girl though but I think it's only because he has a boy from a previous relationship. As long as it's healthy we will take boy or girl! OH FINALLY felt baby move for the first time yesterday - he has been waiting a while!


----------



## Tasha S.

Alley! How's the apple-cider-vinegar going down?? Hehe! It came back up my nose once...nasty stuff!


----------



## alleysm

Tasha.. im imagining acv is tequila. I line up six shots after i mix it in water and pinch my nose and do a line shooter.. so far this shit still tastes nasty as hell. And burns like a mutha!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Just popping my head in let ya know I'm still thinking of all of y'all. I am lurking you beautiful ladies and hoping for more BFP's soon. Life has been super busy for us and I am exhausted all the time! I'll do a good check in soon. Promise!! xoxo


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!

Jess the baby is adorable; I am betting girl :)

Lisa, I can only imagine things are getting busy! Just make sure you stop by every now & then. I would want you to miss my BFP!

Tasha & Alleym, how much ACV are you taking and which days in your cycle are your taking it? I LOVE ACV! But Im 6 DPO so I dont think it would do any good this cycle.

Whats up with all you other ladies??

AFM, had a quiet weekend...not really thinking about TTC. My last two natural cycles were 39 days so I am not even thinking of taking a HPT til my period is 45 days late...aka a long fucking time from now!! But I am super excited about my girls trip on Friday!!!


----------



## Jessica28

My OH will be thrilled to see that you guessed girl, Krystina! lol


----------



## armymama2012

I am thinking girl for you too Jessica!

Have fun on Friday Krystina! 

How is everyone else?

Ugh... Alley, don't think I could stomach ACV!

I might be going bowling this weekend! Excited and then we might go to Applebee's on Sunday because DH will eat for free since he is Active Duty military. So we will only pay for an appetizer and my oriental salad ( yum)


----------



## krystinab

Army- sounds like fun :)

Who are our next testers? I feel like a bunch of us should be testing next week.


----------



## Tasha S.

Alley- You are too funny about imagining the ACV is tequila! I LOVE it!! :haha: It's really very disgusting!! 

Krys- Maybe it is a bit late, but my research tells me it's good for pregnant women too! Full of good stuff! :winkwink: And all the better if you like it!! (Even though I can't possibly imagine that that could be true! :haha:) I take 2 tablespoons of pure ACV and wash it down with water first thing in the morning. Some people dilute it in water, but I just find it prolongs the agony. I only take it once a day and all cycle long! Have a good trip!!

AFM- My period only lasted 3 days, usually it lasts at least 7 :shrug: I don't know what that means, and I'm trying not to think about it too much! I'm bracing myself for university finals, so there's lots to distract! :winkwink:


----------



## krystinab

Tasha S. said:


> Alley- You are too funny about imagining the ACV is tequila! I LOVE it!! :haha: It's really very disgusting!!
> 
> Krys- Maybe it is a bit late, but my research tells me it's good for pregnant women too! Full of good stuff! :winkwink: And all the better if you like it!! (Even though I can't possibly imagine that that could be true! :haha:) I take 2 tablespoons of pure ACV and wash it down with water first thing in the morning. Some people dilute it in water, but I just find it prolongs the agony. I only take it once a day and all cycle long! Have a good trip!!
> 
> AFM- My period only lasted 3 days, usually it lasts at least 7 :shrug: I don't know what that means, and I'm trying not to think about it too much! I'm bracing myself for university finals, so there's lots to distract! :winkwink:


Perfect I'm going to start tonight! Weirdo alert**** I use to drink vinegar when I was a kid...LOL


----------



## Kdk24

Krystina... You, my friend are hilarious! I have a slight obsession with vinegar, wonder if I'd like acv? Have you started taking it?

How is everyone else doing? Did we ever figure out who was next to test? 

Afm... Waiting out the TWW, it's taking forever!! I'm gonna try to hold out till Saturday, I'll be cd12.


----------



## krystinab

Kdk24 said:


> Krystina... You, my friend are hilarious! I have a slight obsession with vinegar, wonder if I'd like acv? Have you started taking it?
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Did we ever figure out who was next to test?
> 
> Afm... Waiting out the TWW, it's taking forever!! I'm gonna try to hold out till Saturday, I'll be cd12.

My vinegar sister...I think me you and Sunny are all around the same time. I am testing on the 15th...which is like 17dpo....LOL I am going to start the ACV tonight. 

Whats up with everyone else?


----------



## mammaspath

good luck ladies!


----------



## Sunny skies

Hey ladies, I'm back from Vegas, what an amazing time. I'm super tired from all the late nights, drinking and partying. It was so nice to just relax and not think about TTC. I had a dark OPK on cd 15 the day before I left to Vegas but don't really know when I O'd, oh well I got a lot of bding in, so hope it was enough.

Jess, I guess girl too.

Krystina and KDK, we are testing close together. How great would it be if we all got our BFP's together.

Welcome space girl, don't think I welcomed you to the thread yet.

Tasha, not a big ACV fan, whatever helps our chances is worth the try.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## krystinab

Sunny I am glad your trip went well!! All lil R&R is good, especially for a lady who is TTC. Girl I am so damn scared to test...LOL....I have ONE hpt and I refuse to use it until 11/17...LOL


----------



## mandy1229100

Hi ladies I found your thread when i was looking up info about smep, we have decided to try it this month. 
Also I was reading on here about acv? How much are you supposed to take a day, I love that stuff haha


----------



## Tasha S.

mandy1229100 said:


> Hi ladies I found your thread when i was looking up info about smep, we have decided to try it this month.
> Also I was reading on here about acv? How much are you supposed to take a day, I love that stuff haha

Hey Mandy!! Welcome to the thread! I started the ACV thing just about a week ago and encouraged others to try it too! Personally, I'm taking 2 tablespoons in a shot glass first thing in the morning. If you like it, I'd suggest taking 2 doses a day, one in the morning, and one at night! 

Krys, Mandy, Kdk24 - I cannot for the life of me understand how you can LIKE vinegar--ESPECIALLY acv. I take my shot in the morning and proceed to gag for the next 10 minutes! :wacko: 

Best of luck to all of you women in the TTW!! I know how hard it is to wait to test, but you can do it girls!! :happydance:


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Sunny I am glad your trip went well!! All lil R&R is good, especially for a lady who is TTC. Girl I am so damn scared to test...LOL....I have ONE hpt and I refuse to use it until 11/17...LOL

Thanks krystina, I really needed a break plus it kept me occupied this cycle. Hope I can keep it together this next week. I'm going to try and hold out too...I'm due on yhe 18th so I'll test on the 20th if AF doesn't show. I'm tired of getting my hopes up. Good plan to not keep extra HPT's around the house.

Welcome Mandy and good luck with SMEP


----------



## mammaspath

sunny - not gonna lie my week of binge drinking mixed with tylenol with codeine and a fuck it attitude got me preggo!!! fx'd!!! 28 weeks now!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

mammaspath said:


> sunny - not gonna lie my week of binge drinking mixed with tylenol with codeine and a fuck it attitude got me preggo!!! fx'd!!! 28 weeks now!!!

This has definately been my most relaxed cycle since my loss. Hope Vegas did the trick.


----------



## mandy1229100

Thank you ladies
And my fiance thinks its nasty to (acv) what exactly does it do for you? 

Also I noticed that a lot of you on here are trying again after losses and I want to say I am sincerely sorry for your loss I could not imagine everything you've gone through!
My fingers are crossed for everyone here!


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Good luck to the ladies due to test. I hope to see some bfp's. I had my first scan yesterday. I was 8+6 and the lady put me at 8+5 so my dates are spot on. My scan pic is my avi pic. Was so amazing. I'm in love with my little peanut already.


----------



## mandy1229100

Awe glad it went well!


----------



## spacegirl

Hi Girls!

Beautiful scan photos! making me super broody!

I'm on CD11 no temp rise yet and still on highs on CBFM. I'm taking epo 2000mg which i think has increased EWCM but has possibly given me early highs (got one low this month so got a high on CD7!). I also saw what I would have said was a peak line on CD8 (and EWCM)...strange as CBFM still said high and no T rise. Maybe the EPO is screwing up my hormones!? Can you ovulate twice on separate days?

Maybe I had a chemical last month started spotting a week before AF (never happened before) but then week late AF arrived :(

We are Bding every other day until I see a peak then we will BD every day for 3 days as SMEP says. Bding ok so far but I haven't been in mood for either attempt so far. I'm so tired at end of the day from working and looking after LO I just want to eat chocolate and go to sleep!! No Bding today so a rest day today :) 

Hmmm maybe watching a Michael Fassbender film will get me in the mood. He is HOT!


babydust to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kdk24

Well... Started spotting this afternoon? Totally out this cycle! I'm not even a little bit upset... On to calendar day 1 tomorrow! Yay, new cycle!

Who next to test?


----------



## Sunny skies

Jamie, just thinking of you. Hope you got your power back and your able to complete your temps by thanksgiving.


----------



## jrowenj

Hi girls! Well, after a LONG 10 days... We have power! We actually got power wednesday, but then got hit with a nor'easter and accumulated 10 inches of snow and caused us to lose our power again. The trees are so fragile from the hurricane that they couldn't withstand the heavy snow and trees were coming down left and right. It was extremely scary! A huge limb hit our house and wiped out our gutters and landed on my hubbys bbq grill : ( thank god we are safe though. So, things are starting to get back to normal. We are still renovating the kitchen, so I am still without a stove or a sink. We are living off sandwiches and canned food. Hope to have everything back up and running by mid week next week. 

I still have no internet, so its difficult for me to read back on posts via my crapberry. I hope all the TTC'ers are doing well and hanging in there! I'm hoping to see a slew of bfps very soon!!!


----------



## 28329

Wow jaime, I'm glad you're safe.


----------



## Kdk24

Jaime... Glad to hear things are getting back to normal! Stay safe and warm!


----------



## dove830

Got my 3+ today on my CB Digi....it's reassuring, but now I don't like that I can't check anymore, lol....*sigh* I don't think I'll ever relax until this baby is born...and then it's a different kind of worrying :s


----------



## 28329

Yay to 3+ That's fantatic seeing it isn't it? I got mine at 4+2, was shocked to see it so early.


----------



## threemakefive

Where are all our testers?? ISn't it time for someone to pull out a BFP?!?!? :)


----------



## mammaspath

^^^^WSS!!! who is testing next????


----------



## Sunny skies

AF is due Wed if it doesn't arrive I'll probably test Friday. I'm holding out and to be honest, I haven't been stressing about it yet. I think Krystina's the next tester.

Hope all the preggo ladies are doing well.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. 

Jamie I am so happy you are safe and have electricity!

Dove gald you got youe 3+! :happydance:

Sunny, friday is right around the corner.

AFM, I started spotting on Sunday and figured AF would arrive soon after. Today I havent had any blood so I was hoping it was IB but when I tested I got a BFN...now I am just waiting for AF. Deep down inside I am hoping that theres still a chance but I am being realistic and know AF is coming to town. Maybe I will have a Christmas surprise.


----------



## 28329

Maybe you just have a shy bfp. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I have been lurking and just wanted to tell you TWW girls you are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## armymama2012

How are you May?

I bruised my ankle bone today. Already has a nice blue bruise on it. ouch!


----------



## krystinab

There has to be something exciting going on with someone...come on ladies!!


----------



## mammaspath

well im a squash...........thats exciting for me!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Ummmm...I'm moving to IN in 3 days? Thats exciting for me because I get to see some of my old high school friends and my mom spoils me with all the cravings I have.


----------



## krystinab

SQUASH!! That is exciting!

Moving back to be with family & friends is awesome too!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Army - I am doing well, just chillin' like a villain!

CD 11 today. Got back from Vegas a few days ago and had a great time. I haven't gone back to work yet so I have been super lazy. Tried scheduling for my HSG but NYU Langone endured lots of damage and power outages during the hurricane so I would have to wait till my next cycle. I am still stuck in my funk thinking I would never get preggo. What angers me is that there are so many women out there preggo and have tons of kids who aren't fit to be parents.


----------



## Sunny skies

Hey ladies, nothing new here. Just waiting for AF or to test.

May, I know how you feel. Since Vegas I've been super lazy and tired, must have been all the partying. I'm so stressed at work, trying to catch up. Seems like all the kids on my caseload are in crisis theses days.

Krystina, have faith, I'm not counting you out yet. Good luck, praying the witch stays away.

Army, hope the move goes well and you have your favorite meals waiting for you.

Amy, a squash, very exciting congrats.


----------



## mandy1229100

If it was ib it will take another day or to for the hcg to show up in the urine hope that's the case!


----------



## Kdk24

Krystina... I'm crossing my fingers, toes, legs, arms and eyes hoping it's ib!!! 

Afm... AF ended last night! Let the bd'ing begin! I will get pregnant this cycle!


----------



## jrowenj

Hi ladies!

Krystina- I am really crossing everything for you, hun : )

May- glad vegas was a blast. Sorry you're feeling the doom and gloom and try not to think about all those damn unfit moms. Sttay positive, love! (Easier said than done, I know)

Kdk- yes, you WILL get pregg this cycle!!!!

Janette- fx for you xoxoxoxox


----------



## krystinab

KD, Sunny, Alley & Mandy this has to be our cycle!! I am not buying any Christmas gifts unless I get my gift of a BFP in December...LOL

AF got me this morning...ugh...at least I am one more cycle closer to the medicated cycle if needbe....The tea must be doing something cause I didnt have any PMS, and started my period right ontime...also I am having bad cramps but usually they're horrible.


----------



## mandy1229100

Kdk you sound just like me haha! I swear this is going to be the cycle!


----------



## alleysm

Krys- time to pull out all the stops this cycle!!! Bbt, opk, preseed, softcups, smep.. fx i dont lose a soft cup in queen victoria!


----------



## snowflakes120

It's going to be everyone's cycle! I can feel lots of holiday BFP's coming up!!


----------



## mandy1229100

What are soft cups?


----------



## armymama2012

Lisa-how are you doing? Any symptoms? I am still tired, peeing a lot, and have about 2 waves of nausea every day. Oh and I cant cook meat because if I do I wont be able to eat it. 

KDK, Alley, & krystina- I know you will get your sticky December snowflakes!


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey girls!! Sorry I've been absent lately, it's finals season in university and I'm trying desperately to stay afloat!

I second what Mandy said: what are soft-cups???

Krys: Sorry you got AF, but that's awesome it didn't hurt as much as usual! Are you faithfully taking your ACV?? LOL! I'm starting to really believe in that stuff, haha!

Alley: How is the ACV ritual coming along?? I find it not so dreadful anymore, I'm getting used to it! :winkwink:

Oh yes girls!! Let's get tons of BFPs before Christmas!! I'm really hoping for everyone!! :flower:

Army and Lisa: how many weeks along are you two??

AFM: Just on CD 13, nothing interesting yet and I'm taking a break from OPKs this month. Just taking things naturally! :winkwink:


----------



## snowflakes120

Soft cups are this circle disk type things you stick up your hoo-ha that is supposed to be used to while you have your period but girls use them to keep the sperm closer to the cervix so they don't slip out...

I am going to be 12 weeks tomorrow Tasha. 

Army - I feel awesome. PG has been an absolute dream. Can't complain one bit. Not one bit of nausea and def no MS what so ever. No food aversions or anything like that. I am really enjoying all of it. Been more tired and have had my sore boobs. That's about it but both are easing up this week - I think my placenta is taking over. I've been using my doppler and listening to baby every few days or so. Best investment ever. I go for my NT scan/bloods this Friday and have another OBGYN appt next week Wed. I should be able to stop my Progesterone then as well. I can't wait - so sick of these things!


----------



## armymama2012

Tasha- As far as I'm aware I will be 11 weeks on Sunday but I think that will change at my dating ultrasound on Friday. 

Lisa- So glad you are enjoying your pregnancy. My symptoms are easing up but they are still there somewhat.


----------



## alleysm

Snowflake is right on the soft cups. However i have not had good experiences with them. The last time i tried to use one i had less than a pleasant experience trying to remove it the next day. Picture me spread eagle over the toilet up to my elbow in vagina a breaking a sweat because i could NOT get the fucker out. No matter how hard i tried or pushed it wasn't budging.. finally a hallelujah and it came out with a vengeance... i also believe i shit myself in the process.. i am, however, willing to give them a second chance!!! LoL


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, alley. You go girl! Sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## mandy1229100

Is there a lot of success with soft cups?


----------



## Kdk24

Oh Alley... I'm sorry you had to go through that... But my god that hilarious!!! You single handedly made my crappy work day better!!!

A similar thing happened with a condom when I was in college. I was mortified!!


----------



## krystinab

OMG Lisa you are 12 weeks! Thats so awesome. I am betting youre having a boy since you are having such an awesome pregnancy!! Have you told your family yet.

Alley, yes I will be pulling out all the stops this cycle...I guess I have too...will by some soft cups closer to O! And thanks for your graphic ass post...I had the full visual in my head...LOLOLOL

Tasha, good luck on the natural and hopefully stressfree cycle. What day do you usually O?

We def will have some Christmas surprises!! We need to have at least 5 BFPs between Thanksgiving & Christmas...lets make it happen ladies!

update on ACV so its real bad for the enamel on your teeth....its important to either just swallow (like a shot) or dilute in water...


----------



## dove830

I'm a sweetpea today! :) 

I don't know how some of you are drinking ACV....bleck!


----------



## mammaspath

may - i love vegas........im a little jealous since I was preggo in june when i went

alley - what a nightmare! Ive never done softcups

Krystina - fx'd for you babe------its so your turn!!!

afm - baby is breech right now.........you don't even wanna know the tricks ive been trying to get her to turn........its hilarious!


----------



## armymama2012

Did you do sitting in really warm bath with an ice pack on your tummy? Are you going to have the dr. Try to turn her or would you rather do a C-section if your tricks don't work?


----------



## mammaspath

no i did the couch downward dog......holy wow it was hard!!! and i do not want a csection!!! ill try anything!


----------



## armymama2012

Try sitting in a really warm bath and put an ice pack or something really cold on your tummy. I have friends who said it worked for them.


----------



## mammaspath

was parisprincess ever on this thread???? i think she might have been........well she is preggo!!


----------



## mammaspath

so is xxCarrieAnnxx ...........thats more bfps!!!!!

and parisprincess was on this thread.....one of the first!


----------



## Sunny skies

Well ladies, AF was due yesterday, hasn't shown up yet. If the witch stays away I'll be testing tomorrow morning. Not getting my hopes up yet but trying to be positive.

Amy, good luck with those positions. Hope it works.


----------



## mandy1229100

Fx for you!


----------



## dove830

sunny skies said:


> well ladies, af was due yesterday, hasn't shown up yet. If the witch stays away i'll be testing tomorrow morning. Not getting my hopes up yet but trying to be positive.
> 
> Amy, good luck with those positions. Hope it works.

good luck!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Sunny skies said:


> Well ladies, AF was due yesterday, hasn't shown up yet. If the witch stays away I'll be testing tomorrow morning. Not getting my hopes up yet but trying to be positive.
> 
> Amy, good luck with those positions. Hope it works.

waiting in much suspense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

34 weeks!


----------



## threemakefive

Let's see this bfp :) fingers crossed :) 

Jaime u look great!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Looking great Jaime as always!!

Sunny - OMG! Test huns! I am dying over here!

My NT scan went fabulous. Baby is measuring 2 days ahead and the fluid in back of neck looked normal. Baby was waving hands and bouncing all over the place. Having a grand old time. HB was 154. Any gender guesses based off that number?


----------



## mammaspath

snow - i say girl!


----------



## jrowenj

Grats, lisa!! I'm gonna guess a girl!!!

Sunny, where are u?!


----------



## Sunny skies

Well still no AF but I tested and BFN. Usually my cycles are 28 or 29 days, I've only had one cycle that was 31 days. Maybe my trip messed up my cycle. 

Lisa, that's great news. I'm guessing boy for you.


----------



## krystinab

Jamie....my soooo jealous. You are so damn cute! I want to rub that belly.

Sunny. Maybe you have a creeper BFP!! Give it a few more days...and test again!

Lisa...I think you are having a boy....you've been smooth sailing through this pregnancy...

Dove....let's go! We need some BFPs!!!

AFM, nothing is going on....cd3


----------



## armymama2012

Got my dating ultrasund yesterday and then rode with my mom and DD from NY all the way to IN! Anyways, here's the news: I thought I was only 10 weeks and 6 days but turns out I'm 12 weeks! Pictures will come once I get them in the computer, the midwife had so much fun that she gt me 10 pictures!


----------



## Kdk24

Army... 12wks! That's so great! What a milestone!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Guys, I am dying on the inside. I am double dating with my BFF tonight and we are going to watch Breaking Dawn 2. When I met up with her, she said she had news for me. I immediately knew. She's 3 months pregnant with her 2nd child. She showed me sonogram pictures and everything. I am truly happy for her but I also just want to break down and cry. I haven't told her we have been trying. She doesn't know we have failed month after month. i dont want to rain on her parade. She told me she tried for a couple of months then forgot about it when she didn't fall pregnant and then next thing you know, she had a BFP. Now I can't enjoy my movie or my dinner. All I can think about is how I want it so bad and I can't make it happen. While, her and the husband she can't stand is having #2, barely tried too. All night I have to pretend I am happy and nothing is bothering me. DH knows I am upset but its not like we can talk about it now till the night is over. I just want to die.


----------



## dove830

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Guys, I am dying on the inside. I am double dating with my BFF tonight and we are going to watch Breaking Dawn 2. When I met up with her, she said she had news for me. I immediately knew. She's 3 months pregnant with her 2nd child. She showed me sonogram pictures and everything. I am truly happy for her but I also just want to break down and cry. I haven't told her we have been trying. She doesn't know we have failed month after month. i dont want to rain on her parade. She told me she tried for a couple of months then forgot about it when she didn't fall pregnant and then next thing you know, she had a BFP. Now I can't enjoy my movie or my dinner. All I can think about is how I want it so bad and I can't make it happen. While, her and the husband she can't stand is having #2, barely tried too. All night I have to pretend I am happy and nothing is bothering me. DH knows I am upset but its not like we can talk about it now till the night is over. I just want to die.

I'm so sorry about this....are you going to tell her that you've been trying?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

dove830 said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Guys, I am dying on the inside. I am double dating with my BFF tonight and we are going to watch Breaking Dawn 2. When I met up with her, she said she had news for me. I immediately knew. She's 3 months pregnant with her 2nd child. She showed me sonogram pictures and everything. I am truly happy for her but I also just want to break down and cry. I haven't told her we have been trying. She doesn't know we have failed month after month. i dont want to rain on her parade. She told me she tried for a couple of months then forgot about it when she didn't fall pregnant and then next thing you know, she had a BFP. Now I can't enjoy my movie or my dinner. All I can think about is how I want it so bad and I can't make it happen. While, her and the husband she can't stand is having #2, barely tried too. All night I have to pretend I am happy and nothing is bothering me. DH knows I am upset but its not like we can talk about it now till the night is over. I just want to die.
> 
> I'm so sorry about this....are you going to tell her that you've been trying?Click to expand...

I wanted to keep that to ourselves because we just don't want the added pressure of people asking us questions of why and how come its taking us so long to get pregnant. I know she's my BFF and I should be able to tell her everything but TTC is such a sensitive subject for me. I feel like such a bad friend because I really didn't want to talk about her pregnancy after she revealed it to me. I only wished she knew how I really feel but I don't want her to feel bad or shy herself from me. A part of me is so angry.


----------



## jrowenj

Oh, may... My love. I am so sorry. We have all been in your place and I know those feelings all too well. The anger, bitterness, jealousy, sadness and the feeling of being ipset with yourself for allowing urself to feel those things and not beong haPpy for your friend. I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I can imagine having to sit through the rest of the night pretending when all you really want is to be home dealing with ur feelings. I don't know what to say other than I know how you feel and we are all hear to listen and support you. May, I think maybe you need to open up to one of ur friends it may lift a heAvy load off ur shoulders. Its too hard to go through this alone. Xoxoxoxo


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

jrowenj said:


> Oh, may... My love. I am so sorry. We have all been in your place and I know those feelings all too well. The anger, bitterness, jealousy, sadness and the feeling of being ipset with yourself for allowing urself to feel those things and not beong haPpy for your friend. I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I can imagine having to sit through the rest of the night pretending when all you really want is to be home dealing with ur feelings. I don't know what to say other than I know how you feel and we are all hear to listen and support you. May, I think maybe you need to open up to one of ur friends it may lift a heAvy load off ur shoulders. Its too hard to go through this alone. Xoxoxoxo

Thanks, Jaime. That is exactly it. You guys know exactly how it feels. I am afraid to tell other people who haven't gone through what I am going through be ausw they just won't understand. I considered telling my bff last night because the pain of knowing she's pregnant was really eating at me on the inside. I put myself in her shoes and I just know she would never know how I feel. I am all of those things you said... Bitter, jealous, sad, angry, etc. I can't control my emotions and I feel like such a bad person. I cried all the way home last night. I am also not attending my family's thanksgiving dinner this year because there will be too many family members and babies around. My cousins newborn twins will be there. My other cousin from FL is flying all the way back with her 9 month old. All my little cousins will be there too. I can't subject myself to being asked why I am the I only married person my age without any kids. TTC has really taken over my life. This really sucks.


----------



## jrowenj

BamBamsMaMa said:


> jrowenj said:
> 
> 
> Oh, may... My love. I am so sorry. We have all been in your place and I know those feelings all too well. The anger, bitterness, jealousy, sadness and the feeling of being ipset with yourself for allowing urself to feel those things and not beong haPpy for your friend. I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I can imagine having to sit through the rest of the night pretending when all you really want is to be home dealing with ur feelings. I don't know what to say other than I know how you feel and we are all hear to listen and support you. May, I think maybe you need to open up to one of ur friends it may lift a heAvy load off ur shoulders. Its too hard to go through this alone. Xoxoxoxo
> 
> Thanks, Jaime. That is exactly it. You guys know exactly how it feels. I am afraid to tell other people who haven't gone through what I am going through be ausw they just won't understand. I considered telling my bff last night because the pain of knowing she's pregnant was really eating at me on the inside. I put myself in her shoes and I just know she would never know how I feel. I am all of those things you said... Bitter, jealous, sad, angry, etc. I can't control my emotions and I feel like such a bad person. I cried all the way home last night. I am also not attending my family's thanksgiving dinner this year because there will be too many family members and babies around. My cousins newborn twins will be there. My other cousin from FL is flying all the way back with her 9 month old. All my little cousins will be there too. I can't subject myself to being asked why I am the I only married person my age without any kids. TTC has really taken over my life. This really sucks.Click to expand...

you're not a bad person at all for having those feelings. you are a wonderful person especially because you still showed your friend happiness for her even though it was killing you inside. that is very selfless :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh May. I wanna give you the biggest hug in the entire world. I completely understand. All the feelings Jaime said is exactly the feelings I have. I have to sit at work everyday listening to my 2 direct co-workers talk non-stop about their pregnancies. And of course the one girl got PG her 1st month trying!! I have to watch their bellies get bigger. I have to listen to them complain about how horrible being pregnant is (when I would give anything to be PG and I can tell you right now - I will not complain at all during this PG!!) I know how hard it is. They don't know about my TTC issues. I leave the room every time they brought it up. I go to the bathroom and sit or go to a co-workers office to get away from it all. I still have issues when they bring it up even though I am PG. I still leave. I don't know why but it still gets to me. I guess maybe once I announce my PG I will be OK but I don't know. Just wanted to let you know that you are so not alone!! Hugs girl!!


----------



## Sunny skies

May, hope your feeling better today, I know how tough last night was for you and your an amazing person for being there for your friend even though your dying inside. 

Today will be one of those days for me where I have to put on a happy face for my cousin as I'm going by to see her one month old baby. Last Thursday I had to do the same to visit my friends newborn. I just want it to be me and it feels like it will never happen. All we can do is keep having faith it will happen for us too.

Well, still no AF, tested yesterday BFN. I guess I'll wait a few more days and test again. AT what point should I go to the doctor, I've never had a cycle longer than 31 days and I'm on day 32?


----------



## mammaspath

ahh may - so sorry sista!!!!! HUGS HUGS HUGS!!! i can tell you tho i broke down to my bestie who has had 4 healthy pregnancies and I didn't think she would understand.........its incredible how much of a support system she is to me and my craziness.......ttc and pregnant now...........she has been amazing!

i still freak out about everything.........having a loss really has heightened my anxiety......and she gets the brunt of all of it.......but she just deals.


----------



## jrowenj

Sunny- thinking about you... Xoxoxoxox

Lisa- I hear ya. I still get bitter feelings when women announce their pregnancies esp when they announce them early bc when I had my mmc I waited to tell ppl and I never got to announce it then I see all these women announce the day they get their bfp and I get weird feelings of bitterness like its not fair that I had a mmc... Ttc sucks!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

The slap in the face is that her due date is my wedding anniversary date. 

Thanks for everyone's encouraging words. We all know all too well what it's like to be the one who desperately wants what we can't/couldn't. The idea of telling my BFF and have her tell her husband, sister, mother, is just too much. As much as I would love to share my journey with her, I just know it'll get too messy. For now I just have to eat up all my feelings and lean on you girls.


----------



## ProfWife

Everyone once in a while I stumble across a thread like this and feel like I'm "home."

Well - we're giving SMEP a whirl this month since "exceptional timing" hasn't worked yet. 

I'm only CD 3. Here's hoping we can keep up the stamina required.


----------



## mammaspath

welcome prowife!!!! yay we have another tester ladies!!!


----------



## Jessica28

May - This thread is all about us ladies supporting each other both in ttc and in pregnancy. I cannot say that I fully understand how you feel because with both pregnancies, we got pregnant almost straight away. My best friend was pregnant (due two weeks after my EDD) when I learned of my mmc. She didn't call me for a few days and I just could't bring myself to call her. It hurt too much. 7 days after my mmc, another close friend gave birth and a few days after that another. I went back to work and I used to go to my grandparents for lunch everyday and my Aunt (same age as me) could not stop talking about these newborns... I sat through it until I could take no more. I said, "I come here for dinner everyday and all I hear is baby, baby, baby...I am supposed to be having one too and I am sick of hearing about it" It took a lot for me to say it but I was so sick of it. I went back on bcp for 4 months as suggsted by my doctor and I hated it... the time seemed like forever but It gave me chance to accept what had happen and I began to ask questions about these newborns and such... and I was happy for them but I still questioned why and I was still angry and hurt on the inside. It is so hard to put a brave face on when your heart is breaking. I am pregnant again now and while I am over the moon with joy, I feel guilty because my sister will never experience the joy of pregnancy but neither will she have to experience the heartache that comes with a loss. I know how much she adores children and sometimes it hurts to even imagine how she feels now that all her friends are having children and knowing that she never will. I symathaize with you May and I prat with all my heart you get your miracle soon.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks, Jess. I have been trying to keep my mind occupied today but I couldn't help thinking about it and getting upset over it. This is going to suck for a very long time.


----------



## krystinab

Morning ladies!

KD- still no AF? Girl I am really hoping you are pregnant! I think doctres like to wait 6 weeks with no AF before making an appointment.

May- :hugs: sweetie! 

Welcome Profwife!

AFM, nohing to report...but AF has left the building. Also so I dont have to hear my family ask me if or why not I am pregnant we are boycotting Thanksgiving dinner...let me just say both my fam and Seans are pissed!


----------



## Kdk24

Krystina... I got AF 5 days early this last cycle! What a B! Supposedly, I'll O on thanksgiving?!? Boycotting 
thanksgiving dinner, that's 
huge! 

May... I'm sending you positive energy and big hugs!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Krystina - we are also skipping Thanksgiving with my family this year as well. What's the plan for this cycle?


----------



## mammaspath

HEY girls boycotting thanksgiving..........i bought a huge ass turkey and lotsa wine........of course i wouldn't expect you to eat.........u should just come for the booze!!!


----------



## krystinab

My bad KD that message was for Sunny! But O'ing on Thanksgiving is perfect! a full belly and some good lovin are a perfect recipe for a baby!!

Amy- girl I wish I could come over but I'd prob drink you out of house & home. I bought a turkey fryer...super excited!!

May- yea its just too much. I want to eat in peace...me and my honey!!


----------



## armymama2012

I didnt want to post any without asking if it'd be okay to post an ultrasound pic. I want it to be encouragement but I know its sometimes hard to see it that way.


----------



## mammaspath

i wanna see it!


----------



## Kdk24

Army... Post it lady!! We're all here to support each other, happy or sad! Let's see the nugget!!


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> KD- still no AF? Girl I am really hoping you are pregnant! I think doctres like to wait 6 weeks with no AF before making an appointment.
> 
> May- :hugs: sweetie!
> 
> Welcome Profwife!
> 
> AFM, nohing to report...but AF has left the building. Also so I dont have to hear my family ask me if or why not I am pregnant we are boycotting Thanksgiving dinner...let me just say both my fam and Seans are pissed!

I thought you were talking about me. I'm so confused still no AF, kind of felt crampy today but it went away. I tested this am again, BFN. Don't think I'm pregnant but I'm super worried as the only time I went this long without AF was after my etopic surgery ( 6 weeks) and that was almost a year ago. My fear is I'm pregnant but it's etopic and therefore hormone is low and not showing up yet. I'm looking for a new family doctor as I don't trust her since the etopic went unnoticed. I might call the OBGYN tomorrow and see if he suggests blood work as it will be a week late. 
To make matters worse yesterday evening a friend who already has 2 kids and is 37 yrs old tells me she's pregnant and was freaking out. Seriously... Just wish some people could see how lucky they are to not have to try this hard to get preggo.

Krystina, I don't blame you for skipping thanksgiving with the family, they'll get over it.

KDK, hope this is your month.

Army, of course we want to see the pic. You preggo ladies all know how we feel and it gives us hope.


----------



## Sunny skies

I forgot to welcome pro wife to the thread. Happy SMEPing.


----------



## ProfWife

Thanks for the welcome everyone! (BTW - As much as I wish I were a pro...it's Prof Wife - I'm a professor and a wife ;-) Hopefully soon to be a Mommy, too!)

I'm really glad to have found this thread.


----------



## Sunny skies

ProfWife said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone! (BTW - As much as I wish I were a pro...it's Prof Wife - I'm a professor and a wife ;-) Hopefully soon to be a Mommy, too!)
> 
> I'm really glad to have found this thread.

Sorry, sometimes I hate my IPhone's auto correct.


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey girls!! 

May: I'm so sorry!! :hugs: But it's oh-so-normal the way you feel!! It's difficult to be happy for others when you're hurting so much inside. My sister-in-law got pregnant the month of my m/c, and my older sister--whom I love to bits!--just announced she was pregnant with #2 about 2.5 weeks ago--the day that I got my period! I'm so happy for them as I'm sure you are for your bestie, but it definitely hurts! You can't help but ask "When is it going to be my turn?" And it's difficult for people who haven't had miscarriages to understand the battle that goes on inside of us!

Krys and May: I totally understand your decision to skip family reunions! Those are definitely hard to deal with sometimes! Family members aren't shy to pick and probe into sensitive subjects when they don't know what you're going through!

Profwife: Welcome to the tread!!! What kind of prof are you??? At what level and what do you teach?? I'm a student at McGill University, studying to be a high-school English teacher!

Army: that's so cool that you're further along than you thought!!! :flower: I would love to see your ultrasound pic!! Are you going to find out the gender or keep it a surprise??

Sunny: So sorry about all of this waiting and guessing!! I really hope the best for you!! Uncertainty is so hard to live down!! My prayers are with you! :flower:

Alley: Girl, you are stinking hilarious!!! I was laughing all evening when I read your soft-cup experience, thanks for sharing!! Reminds me when I was a young teen and got a tampon stuck in there (of course, I was over-seas and at a wedding....)...oh, the joys of being a woman!

AFM: CD 18! Krys, you had asked when I usually ovulate in my cycle, last cycle was the first time I used an OPK and it was + on CD 20...but I have serious doubts about whether or not I even O'ed last month. It was a digital OPK and I had forgotten to take it the day before I got a +. Also, I didn't really feel any O symptoms. This cycle is pretty intense lol! I'm having such horrendous cramps (which I'm guessing is ovulation?), yesterday I had to watch which position I sat in because of the pain! I feel like this is so unjust if this is my most fertile time of month--my cervix is killing me, as you can imagine, it makes BD'ing very unpleasant! Do any of you girls experience painful sex during O?? 

Blessings to all of you ladies!!


----------



## ProfWife

Tasha 

I've taught 10th grade English for almost 10 years. I also teach writing and literature at several branch universities in the evenings.


----------



## Tasha S.

ProfWife said:


> Tasha
> 
> I've taught 10th grade English for almost 10 years. I also teach writing and literature at several branch universities in the evenings.

That's so cool!! I'm really looking forward to having my own classroom! :winkwink:


----------



## armymama2012

I promise to post pictures tomorrow if people want me to. It's bedtime for me now. WE are going to keep the gender a surprise since we have had a boy and girl already.


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Hey girls!!
> 
> May: I'm so sorry!! :hugs: But it's oh-so-normal the way you feel!! It's difficult to be happy for others when you're hurting so much inside. My sister-in-law got pregnant the month of my m/c, and my older sister--whom I love to bits!--just announced she was pregnant with #2 about 2.5 weeks ago--the day that I got my period! I'm so happy for them as I'm sure you are for your bestie, but it definitely hurts! You can't help but ask "When is it going to be my turn?" And it's difficult for people who haven't had miscarriages to understand the battle that goes on inside of us!
> 
> Krys and May: I totally understand your decision to skip family reunions! Those are definitely hard to deal with sometimes! Family members aren't shy to pick and probe into sensitive subjects when they don't know what you're going through!
> 
> Profwife: Welcome to the tread!!! What kind of prof are you??? At what level and what do you teach?? I'm a student at McGill University, studying to be a high-school English teacher!
> 
> Army: that's so cool that you're further along than you thought!!! :flower: I would love to see your ultrasound pic!! Are you going to find out the gender or keep it a surprise??
> 
> Sunny: So sorry about all of this waiting and guessing!! I really hope the best for you!! Uncertainty is so hard to live down!! My prayers are with you! :flower:
> 
> Alley: Girl, you are stinking hilarious!!! I was laughing all evening when I read your soft-cup experience, thanks for sharing!! Reminds me when I was a young teen and got a tampon stuck in there (of course, I was over-seas and at a wedding....)...oh, the joys of being a woman!
> 
> AFM: CD 18! Krys, you had asked when I usually ovulate in my cycle, last cycle was the first time I used an OPK and it was + on CD 20...but I have serious doubts about whether or not I even O'ed last month. It was a digital OPK and I had forgotten to take it the day before I got a +. Also, I didn't really feel any O symptoms. This cycle is pretty intense lol! I'm having such horrendous cramps (which I'm guessing is ovulation?), yesterday I had to watch which position I sat in because of the pain! I feel like this is so unjust if this is my most fertile time of month--my cervix is killing me, as you can imagine, it makes BD'ing very unpleasant! Do any of you girls experience painful sex during O??
> 
> Blessings to all of you ladies!!

Ugh....sometimes just seeing pregnant women (strangers, lol), or women with newborns, kill me. I'm so obscenely jealous, and angry. I want to know why they have a healthy baby, when I had to lose mine, when I thought I was safe. I just keep reminding myself that I don't know their stories, and maybe they really struggled etc. It's harder with friends, because you have to be supportive, while it kills you. One of my best friends got pregnant on the first damned try, and her husband had to have his vasectomy reversed, for crying out loud! Infuriating!

Welcome Profwife!

I'm all for skipping Thanksgiving and having a quiet evening with your SO!!

Good luck Sunny, you're in my thoughts.

Tasha, I've definately felt ovulation cramping, but I've never had it hurt worse while having sex...that's horrible....sort of counter acts the mood you're trying to set :( Get in there anyways!! lol :sex:


----------



## jrowenj

Welcome, profwife! Love the verse in ur signature. Praying smep works for you : )


----------



## armymama2012

OK, here are 5 best ultrasound pictures I got:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5102.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 10









IMG_5101.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_5103.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_5104.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_5100.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ProfWife

ArmyMama - Congratulations! Great pictures.


----------



## Kdk24

Army... Those pictures are great!


----------



## Sunny skies

Army, you got some great pics.

AFM, still no AF, BFN this morning, I'm starting to obsess. Maybe I O late or my body is just playing games with me. Could I be pregnant and the Hcg is just not showing up on an HPT. What would you ladies do? I'm not in pain, but all the bad memories of my etopic are coming back and it was this time last year I was pregnant and didn't know. Sorry about the rant.


----------



## ProfWife

Sunny Skies - How many DPO are you? I know one of my sisters didn't get a positive HPT until she was almost 3 months pregnant with my niece. A blood test + was all she could get up until then.

On the other hand, I normal O between CD 18 and 25 depending on how screwed up my cycle is that month.

You're not out yet!


----------



## spacegirl

well ladies I'm out this month already! Big temp drop today (9dpo) my LP is 11 days and it sometimes drops early before AF comes. Booooo really thought I might be ok this month with doing SMEP and taking EPO.

Gutted!

:dust:


----------



## Sunny skies

ProfWife said:


> Sunny Skies - How many DPO are you? I know one of my sisters didn't get a positive HPT until she was almost 3 months pregnant with my niece. A blood test + was all she could get up until then.
> 
> On the other hand, I normal O between CD 18 and 25 depending on how screwed up my cycle is that month.
> 
> You're not out yet!

I'm on Cd 34, usually have 28/29 day cycle. I have never gone past 31 days. I guess I could have O'd later as I had an almost positive OPK on Cd 14 and I didn't test when i was in Vegas. Thanks for giving me hope. Maybe I'll push for a blood test. If I get pregnant I need to be closely monitored so I'm super sensitive as I don't want another etopic, or worse loose my remaining tube.

Spacegirl, don't loose hope yet, your still early.


----------



## spacegirl

Hi Sunny, 

I hope you are right but with only 2-3 days left before period due this temp drop is quite typical for me :(

I've heard of many people not getting a positive 'til 18dpo! so hopefully you'll get your BFP soon xxx


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

So quiet here lately! Wishing everyone an early happy thanksgiving. 

Miraculously, I got my +OPK yesterday at CD 18. I have never ever gotten one before CD 20 before so this is a bit exciting. I think the Fertilaid is working! I am getting some cramps now so it's pretty safe to say I am O-ing as we speak. I hope it turns into something good.

While at my lowest after finding out my BFF is pregnant over the weekend, the first patient I saw on Monday morning is 7 months pregnant! The next patient didn't want any X-rays because she's late on her period and thinks she's pregnant as well. Oh yeah, a gold digging acquaintance of my family's is also pregnant. She recently found a rich married guy and I guess she's trapping him with a baby. I guess everyone and their mothers are pregnant but me.


----------



## snowflakes120

Yeah for + OPK on CD18 May!! Great news about [email protected]! Get your man in bed again! Your BD schedule looks spot on! Lots of girls on here have gotten BFP on early OV!! Your next!!

Happy Thanksgiving girls!! Gobble Gobble!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks, Lisa! Dh's low sperm count worries me. Nevertheless, I'll try to jump him again tonight! Happy thanksgiving to you too!!!


----------



## Kdk24

May... Yay +OPK!!! Thats's such a relief I'm sure! 

Afm... Cd14 still no + OPK yet. Which I'm okay with. Hoping tomorrow brings me a smiley face on the digi! DTD last night, planning on it again tonight, and maybe if OH doesn't drink too much on Thanksgiving night? We shall see?


----------



## jrowenj

Happy thanksgiving, ladies. I am gonna be super busy the next few days... so, just wanted to wish you a happy thanksgiving and lots of xoxoxox


----------



## Bride2b

Sunny skies said:


> ProfWife said:
> 
> 
> Sunny Skies - How many DPO are you? I know one of my sisters didn't get a positive HPT until she was almost 3 months pregnant with my niece. A blood test + was all she could get up until then.
> 
> On the other hand, I normal O between CD 18 and 25 depending on how screwed up my cycle is that month.
> 
> You're not out yet!
> 
> I'm on Cd 34, usually have 28/29 day cycle. I have never gone past 31 days. I guess I could have O'd later as I had an almost positive OPK on Cd 14 and I didn't test when i was in Vegas. Thanks for giving me hope. Maybe I'll push for a blood test. If I get pregnant I need to be closely monitored so I'm super sensitive as I don't want another etopic, or worse loose my remaining tube.
> 
> Spacegirl, don't loose hope yet, your still early.Click to expand...

Sunny I would definately go and get checked out...one thing I learnt from this ttc journey is 'no regrets'. If anything it will eliminate the worry and you will get an answer. 

Hi everyone else - just popping in to say Hi, not managed to read very far back yet. Hope your all ok. x


----------



## Sunny skies

Bride2b said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProfWife said:
> 
> 
> Sunny Skies - How many DPO are you? I know one of my sisters didn't get a positive HPT until she was almost 3 months pregnant with my niece. A blood test + was all she could get up until then.
> 
> On the other hand, I normal O between CD 18 and 25 depending on how screwed up my cycle is that month.
> 
> You're not out yet!
> 
> I'm on Cd 34, usually have 28/29 day cycle. I have never gone past 31 days. I guess I could have O'd later as I had an almost positive OPK on Cd 14 and I didn't test when i was in Vegas. Thanks for giving me hope. Maybe I'll push for a blood test. If I get pregnant I need to be closely monitored so I'm super sensitive as I don't want another etopic, or worse loose my remaining tube.
> 
> Spacegirl, don't loose hope yet, your still early.Click to expand...
> 
> Sunny I would definately go and get checked out...one thing I learnt from this ttc journey is 'no regrets'. If anything it will eliminate the worry and you will get an answer.
> 
> Hi everyone else - just popping in to say Hi, not managed to read very far back yet. Hope your all ok. xClick to expand...

Hey Gemma, thanks for popping in, what's your plan this cycle?

HPT was negative again this am and still no AF. I spoke to my doctor and went in for blood work this evening. Should have results in a day or 2. Luckily doctor agrees to better be safe than sorry especially with my risk of another etopic. I'm on pins and needles and even though I have none of the symptoms or pain I had last time, I'm freaking out. It doesn't help that my anniversary of my loss is approaching. This time last year I was pregnant and didn't know. I knew something was wrong and I've definately learnt to trust my instincts. DH has been very worried too and he keeps asking how I'm feeling. Luckily we've been talking and he seems more open to taking this TTC more seriously and not just saying "if it happens it happens". Will keep everyone posted. Thanks for all the supportladies.

May, I agree this cycle is promising for you. Early O is a good sign.

KDK, hope you get your smiley tomorrow.

Happy thanksgiving to all the US ladies.


----------



## jrowenj

Thinking about you, sunny


----------



## Sunny skies

jrowenj said:


> Thinking about you, sunny

Still no AF, my blood work came back negative. I'm so frustrated. I'm going to see my doctor on Tuesday and may run some more tests. I'm going to ask about getting my remaining tube checked and possibly a referral to a fertility clinic too. What a crappy start to my weekend.


----------



## Tasha S.

Sunny! I'm so sorry!!! It sucks getting AF late...I mean, if she's gonna come, she might as well come sooner. I'm really happy to hear that your DH is involved and being supportive! That makes all the difference!

May: What CD are you on?? So happy to hear of that early ovulation!!

KDK: Are you testing soon??

Krys: What's up with you girl??

AFM: CD 22--TWW. I think I prefer the first two weeks of the cycle to the last two. The first two, I feel full of potential (lol!), and the last two, I feel this dread that what's done is done and there's nothing I can do to change anything! Patience has never been one of my most outstanding virtues! :p I'm trying not to symptom spot, but I can't help it! So here they are: this morning I woke up with heavy and sore boobs (that usually happens for me, but it didn't last cycle, that's already looking up!), I'm tired (but I'm at the end of my semester, so that's normal!), and (brace yourselves, this is really funny!) I peed myself right in front of my bathroom door!! I can't believe that happened! I just couldn't hold it! Hehe!


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha, I know what you mean, we always start hopeful and by the end your preparing for the witch. TTC sucks, sometimes symptom spotting helps pass the time.

At least it looks like AF is finally on its way, after being almost 1.5 weeks late, I finally saw some spotting. Hope it arrived by tomorrow so I can get on with the next cycle.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - I am CD 23 today and I think 3 DPO? I completely agree with you! I have no patience either and I always over-analyze. DH said I am too hard on myself because I always dwell on whether we did enough or did it at the right time each cycle. My temps are all over the place after O because my sleeping schedule is completely thrown off by the holiday. No symptoms for me. Glad I have someone to endure this TWW with! Wishing you the best of luck!

Sunny - sorry the results were negative. Lets hope AF comes soon so you can start a new cycle full of potential!


----------



## Tasha S.

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Tasha - I am CD 23 today and I think 3 DPO? I completely agree with you! I have no patience either and I always over-analyze. DH said I am too hard on myself because I always dwell on whether we did enough or did it at the right time each cycle. My temps are all over the place after O because my sleeping schedule is completely thrown off by the holiday. No symptoms for me. Glad I have someone to endure this TWW with! Wishing you the best of luck!
> 
> Sunny - sorry the results were negative. Lets hope AF comes soon so you can start a new cycle full of potential!

May: YAY!! We're TWW buddies again! :flower: We'll get through this! :winkwink: I think we're about the same DPO. I didn't use an OPK this month, so I can't be sure, but if I rely on the cramping that I got, I would say that I O'ed either on CD 18 or 19. I have approximately 30-32 day cycles. Have you already planned when you're going to test?? I need support here! :blush: I have 4 pregnancy tests in my house and I only want to use one!! (I'm horrendously bad at holding out!). I'll match your testing day! :winkwink: All the best to you too May!!! :dust:

Sunny: I'm thinking of you girl!!! I really wish you the best of luck on your upcoming cycle!!! We're here for you! :flower:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - I usually tell myself not to test till I am late with AF but every cycle I am tempted to POAS! I am supposed to get AF on Dec 3rd and I know I won't be able to hold out that long but I am going to try. I wont test unless I get lots of unusal symptoms or if I am late. It's going to be a long TWW! I say you shouldn't test till after 10 DPO!


----------



## Bride2b

Sunny sorry about the negative test, but at least af is on the way now, which is better than not knowing. I completely understand why you were freaked out, especially as its almost a year since your ectopic - its a very scary prospect getting pregnant again. May be this cycle was playing with your head and next month will be the month for you, I do hope so. I am glad OH is more on board with TTC, they need to be fully on board for this.

I'm on CD4, my OH is a bit vague at the moment, he wants us to go on a snowboarding trip in April with his mates and girlfriends, but I dont want to stop trying - we need to discuss it really, we have been trying over 2 years now, next week is 1 year since we lost Bertie so its the wrong time for all this to happen, I just want to be pregnant! We've not really had chance to discuss it, but I need him to be on board with this ttc stuff, last month when I was Oing he was like I think we should wait to ttc (why?! wtf?!) so we didnt really dtd much around O at all! So my plan is I dont really have one....just gotta convince him we need to carry on ttc!

Good luck in the TWW ladies - wouldnt it be nice for a flurry of Christmas BFPs!


----------



## AerisandAlex

We are committing to the SMEP!! AF arrived this morning so we're marking today as day 1 and praying for a Christmas baby :)

We lost our little angel in October, so this will be our first full cycle since our lost so we're hoping we get preggo right away, we're anxious to meet our #3!!

Fingers crossed for us all and also to those of you still waiting to test, I hope you get nothing but good news this holiday season! :) :hugs:

Our Day 8 would be December 2nd
So our ovulation should be around December 8th or so we hope
Ultimately we should be testing around the 23rd so it'd be the perfect gift to get a BFP close to Christmas!!

Even better, if we do get pregnant this cycle, our baby will be due August 31st! My birthday falls on the 21st of August so I'll get the perfect Christmas and Birthday gift of all, I'm praying so hard for this little one :)


----------



## Sunny skies

Gemma, sometimes our OH's deal with this TTC by trying not to focus on it, maybe he's trying to protect you from all the hurt you've been through but doesn't realize that to keep trying is really what you need. I know my OH wants a baby too but he doesn't want anything to happen to me and he gets freaked out. I hope you both can make a decision you can both be happy with. Good luck.
Thanks for understanding.

May and Tasha, how great would it be for you both to get that BFP on the same day.

Welcome Aerisandalex, good luck with SMEP.

AFM, finally AF is here, I am so tired and just want to get back to positivity this cycle. My plan is to get some answers and kick things up a notch, no holding back this cycle.


----------



## Tasha S.

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Tasha - I usually tell myself not to test till I am late with AF but every cycle I am tempted to POAS! I am supposed to get AF on Dec 3rd and I know I won't be able to hold out that long but I am going to try. I wont test unless I get lots of unusal symptoms or if I am late. It's going to be a long TWW! I say you shouldn't test till after 10 DPO!

Thanks May! I've decided that the earliest I'm going to let myself test is December 2nd! Can you rely on your symptoms??? Mine are crazy and inconsistent, so I can never rely on them. I always get intense nausea, sore breasts, etc. at the end of my cycle so I can't bank on any of that! :wacko: I try so hard not to read into things that are normal for me! :haha: I agree that this is going to be a long TTW!!! Know that I'm more than willing to hear of all of your crazy symtom-spotting theories if ever you want to vent about them! :winkwink: :flower:

Welcome AerisandAlex!! I hope SMEP works for you! :winkwink:

Gemma: My heart goes out to you!! I really hope that you're able to have a good heart-to-heart conversation with your DH and that you are both at peace with a mutual decision. For all it's worth, your story is really inspiring--I think you're incredibly strong! I'm praying for you!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha S. said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Tasha - I usually tell myself not to test till I am late with AF but every cycle I am tempted to POAS! I am supposed to get AF on Dec 3rd and I know I won't be able to hold out that long but I am going to try. I wont test unless I get lots of unusal symptoms or if I am late. It's going to be a long TWW! I say you shouldn't test till after 10 DPO!
> 
> Thanks May! I've decided that the earliest I'm going to let myself test is December 2nd! Can you rely on your symptoms??? Mine are crazy and inconsistent, so I can never rely on them. I always get intense nausea, sore breasts, etc. at the end of my cycle so I can't bank on any of that! :wacko: I try so hard not to read into things that are normal for me! :haha: I agree that this is going to be a long TTW!!! Know that I'm more than willing to hear of all of your crazy symtom-spotting theories if ever you want to vent about them! :winkwink: :flower:
> 
> Welcome AerisandAlex!! I hope SMEP works for you! :winkwink:
> 
> Gemma: My heart goes out to you!! I really hope that you're able to have a good heart-to-heart conversation with your DH and that you are both at peace with a mutual decision. For all it's worth, your story is really inspiring--I think you're incredibly strong! I'm praying for you!Click to expand...

Haha! Well, I never really get crazy symptoms. My symptoms are pretty much AF related - Cramps, spotting, sore boobs a few days before, etc. I always try to monitor my cervical fluids but really don't know what to watch out for. So if anything out of the ordinary occurs then I should be able to pinpoint it. Like today I had lots of tugging on my lower right side but I could also be constipated. Lol. Trying not to keep my hopes up but that's the hardest part! Good luck, girl!


----------



## Tasha S.

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Tasha S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Tasha - I usually tell myself not to test till I am late with AF but every cycle I am tempted to POAS! I am supposed to get AF on Dec 3rd and I know I won't be able to hold out that long but I am going to try. I wont test unless I get lots of unusal symptoms or if I am late. It's going to be a long TWW! I say you shouldn't test till after 10 DPO!
> 
> Thanks May! I've decided that the earliest I'm going to let myself test is December 2nd! Can you rely on your symptoms??? Mine are crazy and inconsistent, so I can never rely on them. I always get intense nausea, sore breasts, etc. at the end of my cycle so I can't bank on any of that! :wacko: I try so hard not to read into things that are normal for me! :haha: I agree that this is going to be a long TTW!!! Know that I'm more than willing to hear of all of your crazy symtom-spotting theories if ever you want to vent about them! :winkwink: :flower:
> 
> Welcome AerisandAlex!! I hope SMEP works for you! :winkwink:
> 
> Gemma: My heart goes out to you!! I really hope that you're able to have a good heart-to-heart conversation with your DH and that you are both at peace with a mutual decision. For all it's worth, your story is really inspiring--I think you're incredibly strong! I'm praying for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! Well, I never really get crazy symptoms. My symptoms are pretty much AF related - Cramps, spotting, sore boobs a few days before, etc. I always try to monitor my cervical fluids but really don't know what to watch out for. So if anything out of the ordinary occurs then I should be able to pinpoint it. Like today I had lots of tugging on my lower right side but I could also be constipated. Lol. Trying not to keep my hopes up but that's the hardest part! Good luck, girl!Click to expand...

Sounds like you got your cycle figured out!! Good for you!! I've considered trying to keep track of post-ovulatory stuff like what's happening with my cervix, but I can't bring myself to that! I admire the women who can, but it's not for me! :haha: Awww!! Well I certainly hope that the tugging you're experiencing is a sign of good things to come!! I totally agree that hoping is the hardest part! My DH tells me to just "not think about it"...as if! I tell him that when he has experience being a woman and TTC, then I'll consider taking his advice! :haha: Good luck to you too!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Sunny skies said:


> Gemma, sometimes our OH's deal with this TTC by trying not to focus on it, maybe he's trying to protect you from all the hurt you've been through but doesn't realize that to keep trying is really what you need. I know my OH wants a baby too but he doesn't want anything to happen to me and he gets freaked out. I hope you both can make a decision you can both be happy with. Good luck.
> Thanks for understanding.
> 
> May and Tasha, how great would it be for you both to get that BFP on the same day.
> 
> Welcome Aerisandalex, good luck with SMEP.
> 
> AFM, finally AF is here, I am so tired and just want to get back to positivity this cycle. My plan is to get some answers and kick things up a notch, no holding back this cycle.

I think you could be right you know x

What is your plan of action to kick things up a notch? I was going to try acupuncture BUT its sooooo damn expensive. £45 for the first session, £30 a week after that. She needs to see me for 6 consecutive weeks to start with...thats lots of money. Have you thought about alternative therapies? I am kicking up the pace with reflexology twice a month from this week. It really worked for me last time so keeping my fingers crossed. I'm back to drinking RRLT too!x

Welcome Aerisandalex (feels funny saying that as I havent been around much but hey I was like a bad smell around these parts for a good few months) Its funny I will be O'ing around the 8th too - I'd love a BFP for Christmas. The 23rd of Dec is my dads birthday and also sadly the day we had the funeral for our angel last year - so getting a BFP would be awesome. AND my birthday is near yours - 2nd Sept so again a great birthday present xx Good luck xx


----------



## Bride2b

Tasha S. said:


> Gemma: My heart goes out to you!! I really hope that you're able to have a good heart-to-heart conversation with your DH and that you are both at peace with a mutual decision. For all it's worth, your story is really inspiring--I think you're incredibly strong! I'm praying for you!

Thank you Tasha, I dont feel strong at all some days - having a hard time at the moment as its my Berties first birthday on Weds and am feeling it a bit. BUT I hope to get back on track as I was doing much better than I am at the moment. Its almost like 'my story' didnt happen if that makes sense - you never expect these things to happen to you IYKWIM? But sadly the emotional and physical scars are a bitter reminder that they did. I still believe in 3rd time lucky....so thats what I am hoping for xxx


----------



## Tasha S.

Bride2b said:


> Tasha S. said:
> 
> 
> Gemma: My heart goes out to you!! I really hope that you're able to have a good heart-to-heart conversation with your DH and that you are both at peace with a mutual decision. For all it's worth, your story is really inspiring--I think you're incredibly strong! I'm praying for you!
> 
> Thank you Tasha, I dont feel strong at all some days - having a hard time at the moment as its my Berties first birthday on Weds and am feeling it a bit. BUT I hope to get back on track as I was doing much better than I am at the moment. Its almost like 'my story' didnt happen if that makes sense - you never expect these things to happen to you IYKWIM? But sadly the emotional and physical scars are a bitter reminder that they did. I still believe in 3rd time lucky....so thats what I am hoping for xxxClick to expand...

Oh Gemma!! I can't imagine what it must feel like to have your Bertie's first birthday! A week ago it was the 4th-month-anniversary of my very young baby (I lost him/her at 7.5 weeks), and I felt so sad that day! I do know what you mean about your story feeling surreal--I find myself reliving my m/c over and over again in my mind. We're never prepared for these kind of things, they're just thrust upon us. We don't really get to choose to be strong, we _have_ to be just be able to move on. I can't express how much I wish you a strong, healthy and beautiful baby!! God bless you!


----------



## Sunny skies

Gemma, you definately are an inspiration as Tasha said, you've been missed around here. I can't say I know how you feel, I can't even imagine but I know Bertie is smiling down on you. You deserve that happy ending and you will get it. 

I have pretty good benefits so I should look into acupuncture, I think it's covered if its prescribed by my doctor. I'm definately getting my tube checked for any blockages and started looking into fertility clinics in the area. I also want to start tempting and charting.


----------



## dove830

Bride2b said:


> Tasha S. said:
> 
> 
> Gemma: My heart goes out to you!! I really hope that you're able to have a good heart-to-heart conversation with your DH and that you are both at peace with a mutual decision. For all it's worth, your story is really inspiring--I think you're incredibly strong! I'm praying for you!
> 
> Thank you Tasha, I dont feel strong at all some days - having a hard time at the moment as its my Berties first birthday on Weds and am feeling it a bit. BUT I hope to get back on track as I was doing much better than I am at the moment. Its almost like 'my story' didnt happen if that makes sense - you never expect these things to happen to you IYKWIM? But sadly the emotional and physical scars are a bitter reminder that they did. I still believe in 3rd time lucky....so thats what I am hoping for xxxClick to expand...

I know it's not the same thing, but Monday is the date was to be our c-section date for the baby boy we lost at 18 weeks...I think I'll be calling in sick that day, this whole week has been hard just thinking about it....


----------



## jrowenj

Gemma - I'm thinking lots about you especially at this sensitive time as Bertie's bday nears. I hope u can do something special for his bday to honor him xoxoxox


----------



## Tasha S.

Sunny skies said:


> Gemma, you definately are an inspiration as Tasha said, you've been missed around here. I can't say I know how you feel, I can't even imagine but I know Bertie is smiling down on you. You deserve that happy ending and you will get it.
> 
> I have pretty good benefits so I should look into acupuncture, I think it's covered if its prescribed by my doctor. I'm definately getting my tube checked for any blockages and started looking into fertility clinics in the area. I also want to start tempting and charting.

Sunny! I hope things turn out well for you and you find something that will help! I know it's uber nasty, but for all it's worth I've read that apple-cider-vinegar helps de-block tubes. Just throwing it out there if you're willing to give it a shot! If you need inspiration, google searches are pretty good for that. :winkwink:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! xoxo


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls sorry i've been so MIA been so busy with the house, the plasterwork is almost finished then onto tiling and decorating. Not going to be in before Xmas which is very disapointing but spending it with my family.... and mums mass is a fybroid thankgod but is the size of a melon! she's having a hysterectomy in Febuary.

Welcome Newbies!! i've added a couple of names to the first thread but feel like i've missed someone?!? Hope your SMEP journey is succesful!

Preggie ladies hope you're looking after yourselves

New mummies hope you're looking afer yourselves too and having fun

:dust: to the 2ww and waiting to OV ladies


----------



## Jessica28

My OH has the stomach bug. I really hope I don't get it. He hasn't been able to get up off the couch all day. Nasty, nasty.
ON the other hands, everything is going great here. I did the glucose challenge but it came back borderline for diabetes so I have to have the 3 hour one done. My doc. said not to worry about it but because my dad is a diabetic, i need to take precaution.
My grandmother also just had open heart surgery on Thursday. They did 5 bypasses on her and she was in surgery for 7.5 hours. Her heartrate is high and they cant seem to get it regulated so she hasn't been up walking yet. Been a stressful few days but thankfully baby is kicking alot so that offers some encouragement.


----------



## mammaspath

hello there ladies!!!!

SUNNY - just an fyi i had a long cycle the month before my bfp.......hope that is encouraging.......not gonna lie it was frustrating but now im 8 months preggo....yeehaw

may - saw your pics on fb......how the heck are ya?

krystina - um where are you? and where are your new tests????


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma and Dove - thinking of you both!

Amy - Hi! I have been good! I spent some time with my cousin (who came to visit from FL) and her 9 month old baby boy. He is adorable! My cousin kept asking me when I plan to start having children. I just brushed it off and say if it happens it happens. holding her baby and seeing dh with him really makes me want to be preggo pronto! How are you and the little bean? Cherish every moment!

Bev - Glad to hear mum is ok. We miss you!

Jessica - hope the stomach bug stays away!

AFM - 4 DPO, no symptoms besides some usual cramping. So I decided to have some wine tonight. What the heck! Not like I am going to be preggers anyway! Any of you still taking apple cider vinegar? What's it supposed to do?


----------



## Bride2b

Thank you May, Dove, Jaime and Sunny. Dove every milestone is a challenge so dont be hard on yourself, we have to do what feels right for us as we reach these milestones.

Sunny that would be great if you could get acupuncture, I've read loads about it and really want to do it. I just have very little money this side of Christmas and am gutted. When they did your surgery did they not check your other tube? Maybe ask your doctor? I know they checked my other tube - I have a scar there and they also told me they checked it and it seemed ok. I also think getting yourself checked out will alleviate any worries you may have, and like Amy says she had a long cycle the one before her BFP - so you never know!

May good luck hun, heck why not treat yourself to wine, you cant put your life on hold and anyhow one glass of wine wont hurt even if you did catch it this month. Its very hard being around babies - luckily I dont really get the questions of when we are starting a family, most people know about our situation and that would be insensitive but I think I would want to punch them if they asked me that!!

I spoke to OH about this silly snowboard trip etc. He is just worried about TTC as he doesnt want it to end badly again. He said he is sick of taking me to the hospital and getting bad news. I told him we have to keep trying and that we MUST be in for some good news soon! I think he is back on board although he seems deflated that we keep having month after month of disappointment!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm back!

Nothing new here except round ligament pains every other night and blue veins popping up near my underarms now. 

I want to see bump pics from Amy and Jess!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Dove - I'm so sorry you're going through such a hard time right now :( Even though DH and I have been really looking forward to trying to get PG again this month, there are days where I feel completely wiped out as if we just lost our little one yesterday...
Aside from DH's mother though, we've had a lot of support, I hope you receive the same. The other thing I try to do to keep my mind preoccupied is think about getting preggo this month, keeps my hopes up thinking about our future little one. :)

Bride2b - Oh how exciting! :) I hope we both get BFPs together! :) And that's so funny your dad has his birthday on the 23rd, my father has his on 22nd! lol He keeps making fun of the mayan end of calendar date because of it. Says he'll never see 50 because the world will end on Dec 21st 2012 so he has nothing to worry about lol. :haha:

Day 8 can't come soon enough, DH has been jumping around all morning talking about it and is really excited about this month :) We're crossing our fingers that with the help of preseed, that we're guaranteed a BFP... that stuff is the best I swear and I recommend it to anyone trying. It's being sold at our local walgreens right now but we originally bought it straight from the website the last time and it's the reason my son is here :) We only used it once but we only BD once that month and I got a BFP at the end of it so we know it truly works :)

I think it'd be especially valuable for SMEPer's as one of the key things is making sure there's more mucus for spermies to swim through ;) lol


----------



## Tasha S.

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Gemma and Dove - thinking of you both!
> 
> Amy - Hi! I have been good! I spent some time with my cousin (who came to visit from FL) and her 9 month old baby boy. He is adorable! My cousin kept asking me when I plan to start having children. I just brushed it off and say if it happens it happens. holding her baby and seeing dh with him really makes me want to be preggo pronto! How are you and the little bean? Cherish every moment!
> 
> Bev - Glad to hear mum is ok. We miss you!
> 
> Jessica - hope the stomach bug stays away!
> 
> AFM - 4 DPO, no symptoms besides some usual cramping. So I decided to have some wine tonight. What the heck! Not like I am going to be preggers anyway! Any of you still taking apple cider vinegar? What's it supposed to do?

May - As far as I know, ACV is supposed to balance pH, bringing it to a level that is suitable to conceive. It's also full of vitamins! That's as much as I've been able to concretely find about it! :winkwink:


----------



## Sunny skies

Bride2b said:


> Thank you May, Dove, Jaime and Sunny. Dove every milestone is a challenge so dont be hard on yourself, we have to do what feels right for us as we reach these milestones.
> 
> Sunny that would be great if you could get acupuncture, I've read loads about it and really want to do it. I just have very little money this side of Christmas and am gutted. When they did your surgery did they not check your other tube? Maybe ask your doctor? I know they checked my other tube - I have a scar there and they also told me they checked it and it seemed ok. I also think getting yourself checked out will alleviate any worries you may have, and like Amy says she had a long cycle the one before her BFP - so you never know!
> 
> May good luck hun, heck why not treat yourself to wine, you cant put your life on hold and anyhow one glass of wine wont hurt even if you did catch it this month. Its very hard being around babies - luckily I dont really get the questions of when we are starting a family, most people know about our situation and that would be insensitive but I think I would want to punch them if they asked me that!!
> 
> I spoke to OH about this silly snowboard trip etc. He is just worried about TTC as he doesnt want it to end badly again. He said he is sick of taking me to the hospital and getting bad news. I told him we have to keep trying and that we MUST be in for some good news soon! I think he is back on board although he seems deflated that we keep having month after month of disappointment!

After the surgery, the doctor said my other tube looked find but the best way to know was to get the HSG done. He didn't recommend it right away but said its something I should conscider after trying awhile. With Christmas around the corner, it will be a busy time so I might have to wait until the new year. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow so I'll find out if I can book it right away.

Tasha, not sure if I can stomach ACV but I'm desperate so I'll conscider it, thanks.

Amy, I sure hope this long cycle brings me my BFP this cycle, gives me hope that all that time waiting may not have been a total waste.

Jess, glad your little one is kicking up a storm. Hope your Grandmother is feeling better.

Bev, you sure are busy, hope your able to get some time to just relax and enjoy motherhood

Aerisandalex, you better get Beding, good luck.

Ladies, anyone recommend a good thermometer, reviews are so mixed.

Hope everybody else is doing well.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha S. said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Gemma and Dove - thinking of you both!
> 
> Amy - Hi! I have been good! I spent some time with my cousin (who came to visit from FL) and her 9 month old baby boy. He is adorable! My cousin kept asking me when I plan to start having children. I just brushed it off and say if it happens it happens. holding her baby and seeing dh with him really makes me want to be preggo pronto! How are you and the little bean? Cherish every moment!
> 
> Bev - Glad to hear mum is ok. We miss you!
> 
> Jessica - hope the stomach bug stays away!
> 
> AFM - 4 DPO, no symptoms besides some usual cramping. So I decided to have some wine tonight. What the heck! Not like I am going to be preggers anyway! Any of you still taking apple cider vinegar? What's it supposed to do?
> 
> May - As far as I know, ACV is supposed to balance pH, bringing it to a level that is suitable to conceive. It's also full of vitamins! That's as much as I've been able to concretely find about it! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I am also looking into Royal Jelly... know anything about that?


----------



## Jessica28

I'll upload a bump pic soon, i promise!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. Goodness so much can happen in a week of SMEP!!

Gemma, I am so happy to see you on this thread. How is the newlywed life?? I know its tough with Bertie's day coming up but just think you have a sweet little angel looking after his momma :hugs: 

Sunny, sorry AF was playing games with you, what a bitch. How many days was this cycle? Did you take any medication or do anything different that could have effected your cycle??

May, girl drink your wine :) As for the ACV I am not sure what its supposed to do for pregnacy everything I see on line is for loosing weight...

Dove, I feel you on wanting to take off and think you should!

Tasha, I am goign to try adn keep you to your word of not testing unitl 12/2...which is SUnday. I am sure you can hold out 

KD, did you get a +opk yet??

Lisa & Jess can we see those bumps?

Amy & Jamie what up chikas??? Ready for those babies?? Are yall nervouse yet?

AFM, got a +opk yesterday...just plan on getting it in for the next couple days...really nonchalant this cycle. I would love to have an August baby...fx we get a bunch of BFP in December :)


----------



## armymama2012

Hey there you are Krystina! 

AFM-Well I'm a bit shaken. Had a very weird dream that was very vivid except for it was in the 1800s. In the dream I discovered that a drunk man had beaten my daughter nearly to death with his cane and there was no doctor nearby. Then only 10 minutes ago I had to do the Heimlick on my daughter, followed by sticking my finger down her throat to make her throw up the piece of popcorn that was stuck in her throat.

I called and told DH about it and he told me straight forward that if she died he probably wouldnt live.


----------



## snowflakes120

Get it girl! Go Krystina! I wish I had a bump to share. My bump is MIA. It has yet to arrive. :( I have only gained 1 pd so far. I fit all my pants perfectly still. I am really surprised by all of this bc I am very petite - short and skinny. Totally thought I'd get a bump fast. I am hoping something will arrive for Christmas though. But it's still easy to hide from everyone considering I have yet to tell anyone. Still don't feel confident. My feelings are very guarded. Still too worried to get excited.


----------



## mammaspath

krystina - my fxd for a christmas bfp for you!!!!

lisa - enjoy wearing your jeans.......i havent seen a zipper in over 4 months lol

afm - not getting nervous at all.......but i am about to the point of not wanting to have a n aching back all day long!!!

and im 31 weeks today yahoo!


----------



## jrowenj

krystina - i have a feeling you will get a Christmas BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lisa - Don't worry... you will get a huge bump before you know it!

Amy - Congrats xoxox

I am spending the day painting molding in the house. I am so sick of renovating...


----------



## Kdk24

Krystina... Get that bed a rockin'!! We need some BFP's and I really want one for you!

Lisa... My bestie did pop till almost 20wks but it tripled overnight. I bet you just be tiny and quite the whole pregnancy!
Jaime... Can't wait to see your house! I bet it's gonna be gorgeous!

Afm... Got a pos OPK on cd16&17, DTD on cd15&17. Geez I hope this works! Weird thinking though... Last time I got preggos I babysat a 1 month old and OH brother came to visit for Hawaii. While, I babysat a 1 month old yesterday and OH brother is coming in 3wks. I'm sure it's just me being crazy, but I'm hoping this is a sign!!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## threemakefive

Hey girls...Ive been lurking but so busy. 

Glad to see all these pos. opks we are gunna have bfp's falling everywhere this month!! It's time for a big slew of you to get them!!! :) Can't wait to see what we have coming :) 

Army, what a scarry situation. I'm glad she is ok. My daughter choked in the car when she was aobut 2 and I was big pregnant, stoppe on the top of a br4idge in traffic and lunged to the back to do the heimlich on her. Scariest thing ever! 

Krystina, glad you are relaxed this cycle.

And those of you with anniversarys coming up I'm thinking of you, its a terrible reason to have an anniversary but I know you ladies will come out strong!! 

AFM...sick as a dog the last few days, my mouth hurt so bad I thought I was dying...apparently sinus infection can do that. But on the mend today, well either that or just excited...for 1 we get to see baby today on sono to check her size and for 2 MY SISTER IS HAVING HER BABY TODAY :) Hope you all have a great day!! :)


----------



## AerisandAlex

BamBamsMaMa - You know, I've heard of royal jelly but I really don't know any specifics :( I'm sure if you google it you'll find some info though :)

snowflakes120 - I wouldn't worry about where you bump is atm :) I didn't show until I was 16 weeks with my first and I was barely 100lbs and I was 5'1"... I kind of expected it to show sooner too but no one really 'noticed' anything until later :) That's a good thing though! It means you might be quick to lose all the baby weight after your little one is born :) I went right back down to my original size after a few walks after my little girl was born :)

jrowenj - I'm sure you're house will look great when it's done though :) When we moved into our house, this time last year, I had to repaint EVERYTHING and it drove me nuts too. The previous people here were so lazy, they'd never move their furniture to paint, they'd just paint AROUND it, so I had 3 different colors to paint over in EACH room, and they were an icky brown, pink and baby poop green lol. I ended up painting everything white, looks better now I think lol.

threemakefive - Ugh, I hope you get over your sickness soon :( DS and I have caught a cold and it's not fun, I can't imagine how you're feeling though :( Congrats to your sister though!! Really exciting!! I wish I could say the same for my sister, she's too scared to have kids atm lol seems I'll be the only one in my family to have kids, I like to joke to them that I'll have enough children for all of them lol (I have two younger brothers and a younger sister lol)

I've been lurking here a lot too, haven't been really in the mood to be online though lately, I don't know what it is but I've found myself bored turning it on... which is unusual for me since my life is practically on this thing lol. I have that feeling that you get when you're flipping through the channels on a TV and you just say "There's nothing on!" lol
DS and I are just working on getting over this cold, I keep thinking maybe that's what I'm so down about, blah! lol It's day 4 for us though, so we got 4 more to go before we can start BD! :)


----------



## krystinab

Sunny, I use the target brand bbt...it works fine...

Jamie you are a hard working momma! 

Amy your pregnancy is flying by...

Lisa that's awesome you have a lil bump. I know you're so cute...lil showoff...lololol

Amf, getting all types of twinges on my left side, the good side. Plan on jumping Seans bones as soon as he gets home. Hope he's getting nice at the happy hour he's at...lol cause I got something special waiting for home....a nice ripe eggy...lmao


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, my cycle was 38 days. I wasn't on any meds but I did go to Vegas so unless flying or drinking affected my cycle I have no clue why my cycle was so crazy. Good news is that I've been referred to a fertility specialist and started some tests. I got my blood work done and need to book my pelvic ultrasound, and then I can be referred for the HSG test. DH has to get his blood work done and then his seamen analysis. He was a little uneasy but he's going to do it. Luckily the doctor who did my surgery for the etopic works for one of the clinics so he can oversea everything. I'm happy to be getting some answers but I worry they'll find something wrong with my remaining tube.

I know those December BFP are coming.

Can't wait to see those bump pics from the preggo ladies. 

Lisa, I'm sure that bump will arrive before you know.


----------



## dove830

snowflakes120 said:


> Get it girl! Go Krystina! I wish I had a bump to share. My bump is MIA. It has yet to arrive. :( I have only gained 1 pd so far. I fit all my pants perfectly still. I am really surprised by all of this bc I am very petite - short and skinny. Totally thought I'd get a bump fast. I am hoping something will arrive for Christmas though. But it's still easy to hide from everyone considering I have yet to tell anyone. Still don't feel confident. My feelings are very guarded. Still too worried to get excited.

OMG, I'm so jealous! I had to pull out my maternity jeans today...I'm HUGE already! I expect people to start noticing any time now....I don't know how to avoid it, I really don't want it to become public knowledge yet....I'm too scared. We have a scan on Dec 7th, so I'm (very) nervously awaiting that.

Hope all of the OPK+'s bring December BFP's!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Lisa even when I was 19 1/2 weeks preggo I looked the same as I did before I was preggo. My tummy started to get a little bigger & with no clothes on you could see (slightly) but with clothes on no one could tell - I am like you quite small. I would have thought it would notice more on small people but obviously not! But yes it probably does mean you will pop straight back into your normal clothes once bubba is here.

Hey Krystina - I hope you get it this month and get that BFP ready for Sean for Christmas xx

May I used royal jelly - although didnt take it for long in the end, maybe a few months, I was taking so much I knocked it on the head after a while!

Sunny, I am glad you are getting the tests done, if anything it will put your mind at ease. I hope there is nothing wrong- or if there is something that is easily fixed. When I went for blood tests I almost wanted there to be something so it could be treated but at the same time wanted everything to be ok. It was sods law that that was the month I got my BFP!

Emily enjoy seeing your little one today & early congrats on becoming an aunty today xx


----------



## armymama2012

Well I am having serious period like cramping that goes into my lower back. I know the chances are extremely low to miscarry at 13 weeks and 4 days but honestly I'm nervous.


----------



## AerisandAlex

armymama2012 - I'm sure it's nothing :) As long as you're not having any bleeding I'd say they were growing pains! :) Your little one must be moving all over the place in there, really getting some exercise :D


----------



## krystinab

Army, maybe your uterus is streching or something...if you continue to have cramps you should call your DR...

Gemma, what is royal jelly?

Dove, exciting news about your scan its right aroung the corner :) When do you plan on announcing your pregnancy?

Sunny, I am glad you are going to a specialist. Maybe you just had an off cycle, that happens sometime. Sean was all uptight about his SA too....but he will be just fine. Can he drop it off or does he have to do it there?

KD those babies may be youre lucky charm :)

AFM, well I didnt get any action last night but I did get it in the day before O...it only takes once right?? Thats what my mom told me when I was 16...LMAO


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey girls!! So much action on here the last couple of days! Good to hear from everyone!

Krys: Got my fingers crossed for you!!! It's so your turn!! HAHA! And thanks for volunteering to be my conscience!:haha: I'm going to need all the help I can get to wait to POAS until Sunday! 

May: I googled Royal Jelly, looks legit! I think it's expensive, but I'd say it's worth a shot! Give some to DH too if he likes! It's good on both ends apparently! Let us know if you decide to use some. :winkwink:

Sunny: I'm so glad you're getting some help! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your remaining tube is healthy! What a trooper, your DH! I'll be thinking of you! :flower:

Army: How are you feeling?? Did the cramping subside?? What a mama! I'm so glad your daughter is okay! 

Dove: All the best to you! I hope the scan shows you all you want to see and that you find peace in all of this...I can only imagine how nerve-racking it would be to be pregnant after a m/c. :flower:

Lisa: HAHA! I understand the feeling of wanting a bump! But like everyone else said, you probably will have an easier time regaining your girlish figure! :winkwink:

AFM: CD 27, 9 DPO. I'm trying to be patient and to not think about Sunday! :haha: I almost want to freeze time, I don't want to know, but at the same time I do! I'm sure you all understand the feeling! :winkwink:


----------



## armymama2012

I drank 20 ounces of ice water and the cramping eased up. Going to drink another 30 ounces of water through tonight and keep some by my bed too.


----------



## ProfWife

SMEP Ladies, I have a question...

We've been trying to follow (travel, illness and grad class hurts that a little). However, I've hit a weird problem. My OPK this afternoon was negative. However, as you can see on my chart my temp plummeted this morning, my cervix seems mostly open and there's a (warning TMI) good amount of watery/egg white type cm. Sooo...

Do I move into the 3 days in a row, skip then one more time now even though the OPK was negative or do I ignore the slight twinges on my left side and the "secondary" fertility signs and wait for the smiley face? Opinions?


----------



## dove830

krystinab said:


> Army, maybe your uterus is streching or something...if you continue to have cramps you should call your DR...
> 
> Gemma, what is royal jelly?
> 
> Dove, exciting news about your scan its right aroung the corner :) When do you plan on announcing your pregnancy?
> 
> Sunny, I am glad you are going to a specialist. Maybe you just had an off cycle, that happens sometime. Sean was all uptight about his SA too....but he will be just fine. Can he drop it off or does he have to do it there?
> 
> KD those babies may be youre lucky charm :)
> 
> AFM, well I didnt get any action last night but I did get it in the day before O...it only takes once right?? Thats what my mom told me when I was 16...LMAO

We're going to put the u/s picture in little photo albums that will otherwise have pics of my 6 and 4 year olds, and let people open them at Christmas, assuming everything looks good from the scan. 

My SO did a sperm analysis, it wasn't too big of a deal..I wasn't allowed to "help" though, lol...didn't want to contaminate it at all, haha


----------



## dove830

ProfWife said:


> SMEP Ladies, I have a question...
> 
> We've been trying to follow (travel, illness and grad class hurts that a little). However, I've hit a weird problem. My OPK this afternoon was negative. However, as you can see on my chart my temp plummeted this morning, my cervix seems mostly open and there's a (warning TMI) good amount of watery/egg white type cm. Sooo...
> 
> Do I move into the 3 days in a row, skip then one more time now even though the OPK was negative or do I ignore the slight twinges on my left side and the "secondary" fertility signs and wait for the smiley face? Opinions?

If there are no worries about your SO's sperm count, or ability to DTD, I'd honestly do it tonight as an "extra", lol. Is this completely different from your usual cycles? I would just hate to lose that opportunity. Also, do you do your OPK at the same time every day, or is it possible that you missed your surge? I know of some women that test twice a day, just to be sure! What day do you typically O? As a rule, I always DTD whenever I saw EWCM, just in case:) Good luck, hun!


----------



## ProfWife

dove830 said:


> ProfWife said:
> 
> 
> SMEP Ladies, I have a question...
> 
> We've been trying to follow (travel, illness and grad class hurts that a little). However, I've hit a weird problem. My OPK this afternoon was negative. However, as you can see on my chart my temp plummeted this morning, my cervix seems mostly open and there's a (warning TMI) good amount of watery/egg white type cm. Sooo...
> 
> Do I move into the 3 days in a row, skip then one more time now even though the OPK was negative or do I ignore the slight twinges on my left side and the "secondary" fertility signs and wait for the smiley face? Opinions?
> 
> If there are no worries about your SO's sperm count, or ability to DTD, I'd honestly do it tonight as an "extra", lol. Is this completely different from your usual cycles? I would just hate to lose that opportunity. Also, do you do your OPK at the same time every day, or is it possible that you missed your surge? I know of some women that test twice a day, just to be sure! What day do you typically O? As a rule, I always DTD whenever I saw EWCM, just in case:) Good luck, hun!Click to expand...

No worries on sperm count as far as we know.

This is totally different. I normally have very long cycles (34-35 has been average since January), so O is usually in the 20s. Been testing all week right after I get home from work (always between 4 and 5) so it doesn't seem likely I missed it. The sticks for yesterday and today had a little blurred blue dye on them when I pulled them out of the unit (using the CB digital tests). I'm starting to wonder if this was just a bad batch. 

I think I'll "convince" him to make the "sacrifice"...just in case.


----------



## Tasha S.

Profwife: I'd do it. Don't miss a chance! Follow your gut lol! But keep using the OPKs, you never know!


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Army, maybe your uterus is streching or something...if you continue to have cramps you should call your DR...
> 
> Gemma, what is royal jelly?
> 
> Dove, exciting news about your scan its right aroung the corner :) When do you plan on announcing your pregnancy?
> 
> Sunny, I am glad you are going to a specialist. Maybe you just had an off cycle, that happens sometime. Sean was all uptight about his SA too....but he will be just fine. Can he drop it off or does he have to do it there?
> 
> KD those babies may be youre lucky charm :)
> 
> AFM, well I didnt get any action last night but I did get it in the day before O...it only takes once right?? Thats what my mom told me when I was 16...LMAO

Luckily DH can make his deposit in the comfort of our home but it has to be dropped off within 30 min at the lab. Going to see if he can do it Fri or Monday morning. I've just booked my ultrasound so everything's in motion.

Krystina, better to have those little soldiers waiting, I wouldn't worry, just do it tonight.

Army glad the cramping has eased off, probably just stretching but call your Dr. If you just want peace of mind.

Prowife, I think your right, it can be a bad batch, I'd trust your body and do it just in case.

Tasha, I know what you mean, no news is better than bad news sometimes. Wait it out if you can.

Dove, I love the Christmas idea. They're going to love it.


----------



## mammaspath

id do it prowife.........^^^wss


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - how did get to 9 DPO so soon? I thought we are on the same timeframe in our TWW. I am only at 7 dpo!


----------



## Tasha S.

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Tasha - how did get to 9 DPO so soon? I thought we are on the same timeframe in our TWW. I am only at 7 dpo!

Hey May! I'm a bit confused about my cycle AND my O date is only an estimation (based on cramping, I didn't use an OPK this month, I needed a break from thinking about TTC on a daily basis). I started having intense cramps on the 18th (like, REALLY bad cramps), so I'm giving myself the benefit of the doubt and saying that I probably O'ed at latest the 19th, by the 20th, the cramping was basically gone. I'm guessing I ovulated earlier than usual this cycle, but again, this is guesswork! :winkwink: How are you holding out this TTW?? I have my fx for you!! :flower:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi Tasha - I would say you probably O'ed on CD 18 if that's when you had the cramps. I am doing ok. Trying to hang in there and not over-analyze everything. I have been slightly crampy since right after O. Two days ago I started having sore nipples which is usually early since AF is not supposed to arrive for another 5 days or so. Today I was a bit nauseous and light headed but that could be because I am exhausted from work. Any symptoms for you? I bet this is your BFP cycle. I heard people usually get their BFP on their off cycle!


----------



## BeverleyLN

OOOoooo i think we're going to get lots of Christmas bfps!!! 
Relax and enjoy the next month girls, Sofia was a cycle after Christmas baby but a month early and the hospital was HEAVING!! the nurse said it's september the busiest time of year for them all the Christmas conceived babies arriving.

I'm excited!! :happydance:


----------



## armymama2012

Sunny skies said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Army, maybe your uterus is streching or something...if you continue to have cramps you should call your DR...
> 
> Gemma, what is royal jelly?
> 
> Dove, exciting news about your scan its right aroung the corner :) When do you plan on announcing your pregnancy?
> 
> Sunny, I am glad you are going to a specialist. Maybe you just had an off cycle, that happens sometime. Sean was all uptight about his SA too....but he will be just fine. Can he drop it off or does he have to do it there?
> 
> KD those babies may be youre lucky charm :)
> 
> AFM, well I didnt get any action last night but I did get it in the day before O...it only takes once right?? Thats what my mom told me when I was 16...LMAO
> 
> Luckily DH can make his deposit in the comfort of our home but it has to be dropped off within 30 min at the lab. Going to see if he can do it Fri or Monday morning. I've just booked my ultrasound so everything's in motion.
> 
> Krystina, better to have those little soldiers waiting, I wouldn't worry, just do it tonight.
> 
> Army glad the cramping has eased off, probably just stretching but call your Dr. If you just want peace of mind.
> 
> Prowife, I think your right, it can be a bad batch, I'd trust your body and do it just in case.
> 
> Tasha, I know what you mean, no news is better than bad news sometimes. Wait it out if you can.
> 
> Dove, I love the Christmas idea. They're going to love it.Click to expand...

Thanks but I dont have a doctor yet as I'm in the process of switching insurance plans within Tricare (military insurance) and I wont probably have one for another 20 days.


----------



## snowflakes120

Soooo when do you ladies in 2ww (tasha and may! and I think you are too kdk) plan on testing??!! 

Sunny - my BBT was from Walmart and worked great! It has a pink tip - I think it was made by Mabis or something like that. I did Acupuncture and LOVED it. I really think it helped me. I got my BFP after 1 month of doing it!

Krystina - The day before is the one of the best days to get knocked up!! 

OV day - 5% chance get PG
Day before - 26% chance
2 days before - 28%
3 days before - 13%
4 days before - 13%

AerisandAlex - I am like the exact same height and weight as you!! ;)

Gemma - Hey girl. Thinking of you. xoxo. I know how scary it is for our hubby's to jump back into things. I hope he starts to be back on board 100% soon. 

I can't believe I find out gender in 3 weeks! Awwwwwkkkkk!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I am not confident it's going to happen this month. I really don't feel any different this than other months so I am going to hold out till I miss my period. I first thought sore nipples and cramping were good signs but now those are gone too. Sigh!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

OK, someone please talk some sense into me. I am over-analyzing everything. Today is 8 dpo, I just came home from an exhausting day of work. Was a bit crampy with some sore nipples. Just went to pee and there's slight light pink blood on my toilet paper. I usually spot a day or two before AF but AF isn't due for another 4 days. I don't want to keep my hopes up but I can't help but hope its a good sign. Please just tell me my body is stressed from a long day at work and the spotting is nothing so I don't drive myself crazy. I refuse to test till Sunday at 11 dpo. I have been let down too many times especially with everyone around me getting pregnant at the drop of a dime. The first psychic I ever conversed with told me I have some personally business to resolve (mortgage problem just got resolved this month!!) before being able to get pregnant and she said it will be in Nov-Jan (between my and dh's birthday month). All the other psychics were dead wrong. If this psychic is right i am going to write her and donate some money to her site!!! eekkkkk!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

BamBamsMaMa said:


> OK, someone please talk some sense into me. I am over-analyzing everything. Today is 8 dpo, I just came home from an exhausting day of work. Was a bit crampy with some sore nipples. Just went to pee and there's slight light pink blood on my toilet paper. I usually spot a day or two before AF but AF isn't due for another 4 days. I don't want to keep my hopes up but I can't help but hope its a good sign. Please just tell me my body is stressed from a long day at work and the spotting is nothing son I don't drive myself crazy. I refuse to test till Sunday at 11 dpo. I have been let down too many times especially with everyone around me getting pregnant at the drop of a dime. The first psychic I ever conversed with told me I have some personally business to resolve (mortgage problem just got resolved this month!!) before being able to get pregnant and she said it will be in Nov-Jan (between my and dh's birthday month). All the other psychics were dead wrong. If this psychic is right i am going to write her and donate some money to her site!!! eekkkkk!!!

I think it definately is a good sign but try not to test, I know easier said than done. Looks like everything in your personal life is coming together. I'm praying that psychic is right. :dust:


----------



## mammaspath

may - just to drive you more insane....i got pinkish spotting or ovulation bleeding or whatever they call it when i got pregnant right before this one....eeeek!!!! and i wasn't gonna say anything but ive been watching your chart.......and it looks f*(*ing fabulous!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks, Sunny. I am real crampy now. I hope it doesn't mean AF is arriving sooner than normal.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Oh Amy!! I hope you are right but I am going insane. Nervous and scared! I don't want to see another bfn and I sooooo want it to be a BFP! I was so crazy I even told DH to come to the bathroom so he can tell me if he saw blood on the toilet paper.


----------



## Jessica28

haha... so it isnt just me watching May's chart and eying how great it looks!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jess, thanks for the chart stalk. I woke this morning and started feeling not so confident. Must be my body playing tricks on me again.


----------



## snowflakes120

Ohhh sounds like it could be IB! I cant wait for Sunday now! Chart sure is looking awesome!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa, I hope I am not setting myself up for disappointment. :(


----------



## krystinab

May your chart looks great! I suggest you try and relax and wait til Sunday to test :D

I swear the SMEP pregnancies are lightning fast, Lisa how are you 14 weeks already? Jamie & Amy are about to POP any minute :) (well not any minute but you know what i mean)

AFM, nothing really going on I figure Im like 3dpo...whomp whomp, nothing really going on!


----------



## mammaspath

krystinab said:


> May your chart looks great! I suggest you try and relax and wait til Sunday to test :D
> 
> I swear the SMEP pregnancies are lightning fast, Lisa how are you 14 weeks already? Jamie & Amy are about to POP any minute :) (well not any minute but you know what i mean)
> 
> AFM, nothing really going on I figure Im like 3dpo...whomp whomp, nothing really going on!

bout 8 or less weeks! i go early so bout 6ish:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bride2b

Krystina Royal Jelly helps with production of EWCM - you can get it in capsule form as well as in its natural state (its made by bees).
I didnt find it helped much.

In terms of getting thinner cm I used robitussin a few days before I expected O. I used it the last time I got a bfp - not sure if it helped, I have tried it the last 2 months and nothing - but I dont think I took as much. I have some ready and waiting for this month.

I am also going to use conceive plus - I have read really good stuff about it. It has iron and things that mimic seamen which helps the sperm travel easier etc. I have friends who have used it an have fallen pregnant. Has anyone here used it?

Lisa I didnt realise you did acupuncture (or might have forgotten) where did they put the needles?


----------



## Bride2b

And May...good luck hun xxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Gemma - I started going at the end of July/beginning of August and I got my BFP middle of Sept. I went once a week. Except when I had the IUI done - I had Acu the day before and the day after. 

She would put them below my knees, on the tops of my feet, the sides of my feet, in my wrists, in the fatty part that connects your thumb and 1st finger, 1 in my right ear, 1 on my head, if it was before OV she would do 3 in my stomach around my belly button. She would also put a heat lamp on my belly prior to OV too. 

I def recommend it!


----------



## Bride2b

Did it hurt?

I so want to try it. Its just very expensive - so will need to wait until after Christmas now anyway. I would rather spend the money and get a bfp than keep waiting for my turn!!!


----------



## krystinab

Bride2b said:


> Did it hurt?
> 
> I so want to try it. Its just very expensive - so will need to wait until after Christmas now anyway. I would rather spend the money and get a bfp than keep waiting for my turn!!!

I did it for two months, didn't get a BFP but did get manageable periods....shorter, lighter and a lot less cramps....I hear a lot of success but make sure your acupuncturist knows about fertility...it feels like a bunch of mosquito bites or bee stings but it goes away as soon as its in...


----------



## snowflakes120

Nope, doesn't hurt. I found it relaxing. You lay with the needles in for about a half hour. I found it to be a great time to think my positive thoughts and positive mental images and just plain relax. It does add up at $75 a session. But since we were spending buko bucks on the RE/FS treatments anyways and there are studies that prove that combining Acupuncture with IUI up your chances to be successful dramatically. I figured it wouldn't hurt to try. 

She also had me cut out all refined sugars and dairy products. The dairy was the hardest (as we have ice cream everynight) but I did it.

Like Krystina said, I had a girl that specialized specifically in Fertility Acupuncture.


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey Ladies!!!

I caved and tested this morning. BFN. I had my crying fit and now I'm over it and ready to gear up for this coming cycle!

May, all the best to you!!! I smiled when I read that you got your DH to come and check if there was blood on the toilet paper, I swear I did the same thing yesterday! I had a light pinky discharge yesterday, nothing yet today (it's still the morning), but I don't feel pregnant. My boobs are killing me, but that's normal for me. I'm pretty confident about the accuracy of the test, it was an early detector ClearBlue. 

Alright girls! So I'm trying to think of a plan for this coming month. I'm thinking of doing BBT and making a chart like some of you girls--I've never done that! Any tips?? And can I safely replace the OPK with charting? I'm trying to save money! :p Any advice?

Lisa, I've done acupuncture before...probably about 3 years ago. There was talk of potential endometriosis, so it was supposed to help for that. I LOVED it! I felt great after! I have a question: did they put needles on the inside of your knee?? I know that's a pressure point that links with the reproductive system, and my inner knees were aching after the m/c and they're aching now again. I'm half-considering going back! (Only, it's expensive, lol!)

Best of luck to all the ladies waiting to test and to those in the TWW!!

Blessings!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - I am so sorry about the bfn but perhaps it's still early since you don't know when you O'ed? So I have been having this spotting since 8 dpo. At first I thought it was IB but now that I have been getting it for 3 days straight, I am thinking its more like my body gearing up for AF. I am no longer feeling that confident. I have also had sore nipples since last week. So frustrated! I am going to test tomorrow but I also don't feel preggo even though there's lots of cramping and pressure going on down there. 

I use Fertility Friend for my chart. It's free unless you want to upgrade to their VIP feature. It's pretty helpful! I bought my thermometer at early-pregnancy-tests.com. Been using it for about 10 months now and it works well.

Good luck!


----------



## Tasha S.

Thanks May! Do you only start temping after AF???


----------



## Tasha S.

May- I checked out the site, there's a mercury-free thermometer that's 19$ and another one for 9$...what should I go for??


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I went for the $9 one. I temp all throughout my cycle and sometimes I skip the days when AF is here.


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha, sorry about the BFN. I've been looking into thermometers and was thinking about ordering one from that site, that's where I get my OPK.

May, I really hope AF stays away, we need some BFP's this month, I still think your in.


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey ladies!! So with my impending period hanging over my head, I've been doing some research, here's my latest find:

https://www.fairhavenhealth.com/fertilitea.html

Check out the reviews!! Women who have been trying for 7 years have gotten preggers with this tea on their first month!! It's pretty intense. It's all natural, just herbs that are good for regulating female hormones! And it's super affordable: 15$ for a month's supply, free shipping in US and Canada. I ordered some, just wanted to share! :)


----------



## armymama2012

I've announced my pregnancy on FB! I have a link to the picture I posted to announce if anyone wants to see (I understand if some people dont).


----------



## jrowenj

May- chart looks good!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - good find! I am taking Fertilaid now and it has brought O a day or two sooner this month. DH is also taking Fertilaid for men due to low sperm count. I hope it works!


----------



## mammaspath

good luck tasha!

MAY YOUR chart still looks awesome!


----------



## Tasha S.

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Tasha - good find! I am taking Fertilaid now and it has brought O a day or two sooner this month. DH is also taking Fertilaid for men due to low sperm count. I hope it works!

Oh, I'm glad!!! :flower: When did you start using Fertilaid?! Was this your first cycle on it?? So far, I'm the only one doing things to become for fertile, DH hasn't expressed any interest that way, he doesn't like it too much when I bring up the subject of him doing something! :haha: But I think I'm the one that needs to be boosted, I've always had crazy cycles (irregular cycles, really heavy menstruation, etc.) and I needed a lot of help that way when I was an early teen. Let's hope this tea works!! May, I'm really praying that this will be your month!!!! Let us know when you test tomorrow morning, I'm going to come and check especially for your news!! xoxo


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha S. said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Tasha - good find! I am taking Fertilaid now and it has brought O a day or two sooner this month. DH is also taking Fertilaid for men due to low sperm count. I hope it works!
> 
> Oh, I'm glad!!! :flower: When did you start using Fertilaid?! Was this your first cycle on it?? So far, I'm the only one doing things to become for fertile, DH hasn't expressed any interest that way, he doesn't like it too much when I bring up the subject of him doing something! :haha: But I think I'm the one that needs to be boosted, I've always had crazy cycles (irregular cycles, really heavy menstruation, etc.) and I needed a lot of help that way when I was an early teen. Let's hope this tea works!! May, I'm really praying that this will be your month!!!! Let us know when you test tomorrow morning, I'm going to come and check especially for your news!! xoxoClick to expand...

This is my first month taking it and I can't say I have been diligent. I stopped taking it this week just in case I do get a BFP. If not, I am getting right back on it. I have all these fantastic symptoms and I bet I am still going to get a bfn. Tomorrow is cd 11. I guess if its negative then I can kiss this cycle goodbye?


----------



## Tasha S.

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Tasha S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Tasha - good find! I am taking Fertilaid now and it has brought O a day or two sooner this month. DH is also taking Fertilaid for men due to low sperm count. I hope it works!
> 
> Oh, I'm glad!!! :flower: When did you start using Fertilaid?! Was this your first cycle on it?? So far, I'm the only one doing things to become for fertile, DH hasn't expressed any interest that way, he doesn't like it too much when I bring up the subject of him doing something! :haha: But I think I'm the one that needs to be boosted, I've always had crazy cycles (irregular cycles, really heavy menstruation, etc.) and I needed a lot of help that way when I was an early teen. Let's hope this tea works!! May, I'm really praying that this will be your month!!!! Let us know when you test tomorrow morning, I'm going to come and check especially for your news!! xoxoClick to expand...
> 
> This is my first month taking it and I can't say I have been diligent. I stopped taking it this week just in case I do get a BFP. If not, I am getting right back on it. I have all these fantastic symptoms and I bet I am still going to get a bfn. Tomorrow is cd 11. I guess if its negative then I can kiss this cycle goodbye?Click to expand...

Awww May!! I don't want to build false hopes, but don't give up yet! :winkwink: What kind of pregnancy test are you using?? If it's a cheapie, I wouldn't necessarily believe it if it said BFN, but if it's a good one (like Clearblue or First response that picks up even low levels of pregnancy hormone), then I would believe it (that's the way I roll! :winkwink: ).

Still no AF, only a tiny light-pink discharge. I want to get this on so I can start a new cycle!


----------



## ProfWife

May - your chart almost looks like it's going triphasic...is that norm for you? If it stays up, that might be a good sign as well. My sister didn't get a BFP until she was almost 2 months pregnant (already knew thanks to a blood test, but it took a LONG time for hers to show up).


On another note, we've treated the last few days as if I were getting OPK + but I'm having strange results. On both Thursday and Friday, my OPK has been negative in the afternoon, then positive in the evening. Still had EWCM for 3 days and SHOW for 2. Had what would be normal cramping for me at O on Wednesday/Thursday. Then this AM my temperature dropped significantly again. SO WEIRD!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - I am using Internet cheapies but tomorrow I will do a cheapie and a CB digi. My boobs are killing me but this constant cramping and spotting makes me think AF is on her way. Btw, you also still have a chance! Maybe you O'ed later than you thought?

Prowife - thanks for the chart stalk! I always get good looking temps but then result in a bfn! :( Tomorrow is 11 DPO and I am going to use morning urine to test so I hope it'll be accurate. Then again, my body hates me so who knows! I never get EWCM so I would say if you are still getting it then keep BD-ing! I am reading TCOYF and they said EWCM is the most fertile time!!! Don't waste it! Good luck!


----------



## ProfWife

I've been through my copy of TCOYF a few times. Same thing. I'm just treating this as if the OPK is wrong...my body wouldn't do certain things if it weren't time (it would make no sense).


----------



## threemakefive

Army where's your link I'd love to see :)

All u girls waiting are soundig good rig symptoms...hoping for bfps!!


----------



## armymama2012

Here the picture I used to announce it:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7996.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I guess onto the next cycle.... Tested this morning and there's nothing like a CB digi screaming "not pregnant" in your face to drag you back to reality that it's been 10 cycles of failures. Why did I get all those weird unusual symptoms? Even DH is asking what we're doing wrong. I have no answers. I am just crushed month after month.


----------



## ProfWife

As much as it sucks, it does take some longer than others for no apparent reason or "wrong" issue. Do you know of any complicating factors with either of you that haven't been investigated yet?

:hugs: Most of us spent so long preventing that we feel incredibly dumb when it takes us so long to actually get pregnant (I'm included in that batch...almost 5 years of prevention with no "accidents" but now with no protection and trying to give every advantage...nothing.)


----------



## Tasha S.

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I guess onto the next cycle.... Tested this morning and there's nothing like a CB digi screaming "not pregnant" in your face to drag you back to reality that it's been 10 cycles of failures. Why did I get all those weird unusual symptoms? Even DH is asking what we're doing wrong. I have no answers. I am just crushed month after month.

I'm so sorry May!! :hugs: I'm so with you. AF has entered the building this morning. :dohh: We'll make it through this hun!


----------



## Sunny skies

May, so sorry the news wasn't what you hoped for. TTC sucks, especially when we do everything we can and our bodies don't cooperate. Sending you big hugs.

Profwife, I'm in that group too.

Tasha, Sorry the witch got you, I was sure this thread was due for good news.


----------



## jrowenj

lots of love sent your way, may...


----------



## armymama2012

I'm sorry May. I dont buy those because somehow I can handle a normal BFN but when the test puts it in words it is too much. I will continue to pray for you. 

Tasha, I love how positive you always are even through the rough patches. You go girl! 

You will both get miracles, it just sucks that we cant know for sure when that will be.


----------



## mammaspath

awe may - i was so thinking this was it.....but your not out yet!!! 

babydust to all you girlies!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Awww, I love that picture armymama2012 :)

Sooo many pages since I've been gone, lol, I've been so busy the last couple days! I had to do a complete recovery of my laptop too as it started to mess up a lot :( So I'm just getting everything settled again! lol

We've started our SMEP full force this weekend! :) No positive OPK yet but we'll just keep BD every other day until we get one! Oooo we're just so excited!! I might wait to test until Christmas Eve too (or not, lol might get too impatient) I told DH I just want to test Christmas Eve so I can yell "Merry Christmas!" after midnight if we get a BFP, (but again I'm impatient, might not be able to wait!) lol 

I hope all you girls are doing well!! I'll try and catch up on some things when I get more time! lol


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry about the BFN May. Hugs sent your way.


----------



## Kdk24

Tasha... Sorry AF got you! Sending positive thoughts you way for your new cycle! 

May... Sorry you got a neg! I know it's easier said than done, but don't give up just yet. 11 dpo is still early and there's still a good chance you could get that pos.!!!
Krystina... Where are you girl? What's going on with you?
Afm... I'm 10dpo today. I've been super crampy the last two days and have an acne breakout like no other. Gross! Trying not to get my hopes up I should be having a 30day cycle so I still have 4 days till AF arrives or should arrive. I'm gonna try an hold out but I'm not making any promises!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

A little update - 12 DPO today and no AF yet. I am probably speaking too soon and that witch is on her way at full force. Huge temp drop today and some brown spotting overnight. Not much cramping (weird) but I am feeling pretty light headed today and I have a slight headache. WTH is wrong with my body? I am not going to have my hopes up. My longest LP is 13 days so I'll test again in two days if AF doesn't arrive tomorrow. I keep saying to DH that with all the symptoms I have gotten, no way I am not preggo. I guess I don't know my body as well as I thought.


----------



## krystinab

Morning ladies!!

KD I am here <3 Acne breakout is a great sign - fx you get that BFP!!

May you're not out until AF shows up...hoping she stays away! We need to get rolling with these December BFPs!!

Tasha, sorry for the BFN...I hate those digis too... I prefer "not yet" or "try again later" Not pregnant is so harsh :hugs:

Whats up Sunny? Where are you at in your cycle??

Hey preggo ladies!! Babies right around the corner! whoop whoop

AFM, nothing going on I am 6DPO based on FF...AF due on the 13th. Just chilling started filling out my financial assistance paperwork for the RE hopefully I wont need it :)


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> KD I am here <3 Acne breakout is a great sign - fx you get that BFP!!
> 
> May you're not out until AF shows up...hoping she stays away! We need to get rolling with these December BFPs!!
> 
> Tasha, sorry for the BFN...I hate those digis too... I prefer "not yet" or "try again later" Not pregnant is so harsh :hugs:
> 
> Whats up Sunny? Where are you at in your cycle??
> 
> Hey preggo ladies!! Babies right around the corner! whoop whoop
> 
> AFM, nothing going on I am 6DPO based on FF...AF due on the 13th. Just chilling started filling out my financial assistance paperwork for the RE hopefully I wont need it :)

Just about to enter my fertile week and will start OPK either today or tomorrow. DH just made his deposit this morning for the SA, and it's been dropped off at the lab, hoping for good results. It was harder than he thought as I guess the pressure got to him. We haven't started bding yet as we needed to abstain from sex for 4 days. We need to get going either tonight or tomorrow. I also have an ultrasound appointment this afternoon as part of the initial assessment. This process is more stressful than I thought.

Good luck with the paperwork, luckily all these tests so far are covered through healthcare but there will be fees later on if I use the fertility Centre, hope these fees are minimal though. What does your insurance cover?

Looks like there's a few of us getting ready to O or in the TWW, so we still have a good chance of getting some BFP's by Christmas.


----------



## dove830

Hi Ladies, sorry for the BFN's and Witches making appearances...

I am in the middle of a full blown freak out. I have completely lost all signs and symptoms of pregnancy. This started on Friday, so today is the 4th day. I went to the hospital yesterday, and all they could do was a blood test, because u/s was completely booked up :( So now, I'm at home waiting for them to call and tell me to come in for a scan. I'm almost positive that it's over, again. If it was just 1 symptom that was gone, then I'd be ok, but every symptom, all at once?? :( No nausea, no sore boobs, no strong smelling urine (weird, I know, but I get it every time I'm pregnant), even my tummy, which was seriously bloated, and almost impossible to hide, is gone...I can't come up with any other solution, other than I've had a missed miscarriage, again:( I wish I knew what keeps causing the same outcome...we can get pregnant no problem, but can't seem to stay pregnant...I don't know if I can go through this again....


----------



## krystinab

Dove, I hope you are fine. Symptoms come and go so don't sell yourself short. Let us know the outcome of you scan. If you're really worried I say go to the ER...

Sunny, my insurance covers everything but the actual treatment. So the SA, all the blood work and HSG were covered. I shouldn't have to pay for the medicine. I am guessing it will cost me between 12 and 15 hundred a cycle...which is a lot of fucking $$$


----------



## Tasha S.

Dove!!! I'm praying soooo hard for you!! I hope it isn't anything!!!! Keep us posted, hun! I can't even express how much I hope that this is a false-alarm! xoxoxoxo

Sunny: Can I ask how long you've been TTC post-miscarriage? I'm just wondering how long we're supposed to TTC before looking into things... I'm sorry that this process is difficult on you and your hubbie, and all the best!!!

KdK: All the best!!! I hope you get your BPF! :)

Krys: Good for you for looking into all the paperwork! FX that you won't need it!!!

AFM: AF is full force, she's a bad one! Yesterday was awful (I was really sick), today is a big improvement! I'm happy for that!


----------



## mammaspath

dove - try not to worry............waiting to find out the good news :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Dove - Thinking of you. I didn't (and still don't!!) have any symptoms alot either. Mine def came and went alot. I never even had any bit of nausea and def didn't get sick at all. I am almost 15 weeks and still don't have any symptoms. Everything is going good for me. I have high hopes for you girl! Check in when you can!


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha S. said:


> Dove!!! I'm praying soooo hard for you!! I hope it isn't anything!!!! Keep us posted, hun! I can't even express how much I hope that this is a false-alarm! xoxoxoxo
> 
> Sunny: Can I ask how long you've been TTC post-miscarriage? I'm just wondering how long we're supposed to TTC before looking into things... I'm sorry that this process is difficult on you and your hubbie, and all the best!!!
> 
> KdK: All the best!!! I hope you get your BPF! :)
> 
> Krys: Good for you for looking into all the paperwork! FX that you won't need it!!!
> 
> AFM: AF is full force, she's a bad one! Yesterday was awful (I was really sick), today is a big improvement! I'm happy for that!

It's been a yr since my loss but I've been trying for 9 months as I was told to wait 2 full cycles or 3 months after the surgery to give my body time to heal. Under 35 your suppose to wait 1 yr and over 35, 6 months. I'm still under 35 but my chances are lower and am conscidered high risk so they will monitor me closely.

Dove, I am praying everything's ok. Try and stay positive and keep us posted. We're here if you need to vent.

Krystina, that sucks how much money you'll have to spend but I'm still convinced you'll get that BFP naturally. I guess I'll find out how much I will need to spend, depending on what they recommend.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Dove - hope everything is ok.


----------



## threemakefive

Dove good news is with a missed mc u still have symptoms...in fact mine got worse! So maybe ur just fine :) I bet all will be great


----------



## ProfWife

Dove - praying all is well with you and the little bean!


----------



## dove830

krystinab said:


> Dove, I hope you are fine. Symptoms come and go so don't sell yourself short. Let us know the outcome of you scan. If you're really worried I say go to the ER...
> 
> 
> Sunny, my insurance covers everything but the actual treatment. So the SA, all the blood work and HSG were covered. I shouldn't have to pay for the medicine. I am guessing it will cost me between 12 and 15 hundred a cycle...which is a lot of fucking $$$

I know that they can come and go, it's just that EVERY symptom left at the same time, KWIM? I've been to 2 ER's in 2 days, and neither could get me an ultrasound. So I'll be waiting on getting a phone call hopefully tomorrow. Can't tell you how updetting and frustrating it is.





Tasha S. said:


> Dove!!! I'm praying soooo hard for you!! I hope it isn't anything!!!! Keep us posted, hun! I can't even express how much I hope that this is a false-alarm! xoxoxoxo
> 
> Sunny: Can I ask how long you've been TTC post-miscarriage? I'm just wondering how long we're supposed to TTC before looking into things... I'm sorry that this process is difficult on you and your hubbie, and all the best!!!
> 
> KdK: All the best!!! I hope you get your BPF! :)
> 
> Krys: Good for you for looking into all the paperwork! FX that you won't need it!!!
> 
> AFM: AF is full force, she's a bad one! Yesterday was awful (I was really sick), today is a big improvement! I'm happy for that!

Thank you, I appreciate it very much





mammaspath said:


> dove - try not to worry............waiting to find out the good news :)

I hope you're right



snowflakes120 said:


> Dove - Thinking of you. I didn't (and still don't!!) have any symptoms alot either. Mine def came and went alot. I never even had any bit of nausea and def didn't get sick at all. I am almost 15 weeks and still don't have any symptoms. Everything is going good for me. I have high hopes for you girl! Check in when you can!

Thanks:) I wish they would come and go, but this is the 4th day now....



Sunny skies said:


> Tasha S. said:
> 
> 
> Dove!!! I'm praying soooo hard for you!! I hope it isn't anything!!!! Keep us posted, hun! I can't even express how much I hope that this is a false-alarm! xoxoxoxo
> 
> Sunny: Can I ask how long you've been TTC post-miscarriage? I'm just wondering how long we're supposed to TTC before looking into things... I'm sorry that this process is difficult on you and your hubbie, and all the best!!!
> 
> KdK: All the best!!! I hope you get your BPF! :)
> 
> Krys: Good for you for looking into all the paperwork! FX that you won't need it!!!
> 
> AFM: AF is full force, she's a bad one! Yesterday was awful (I was really sick), today is a big improvement! I'm happy for that!
> 
> It's been a yr since my loss but I've been trying for 9 months as I was told to wait 2 full cycles or 3 months after the surgery to give my body time to heal. Under 35 your suppose to wait 1 yr and over 35, 6 months. I'm still under 35 but my chances are lower and am conscidered high risk so they will monitor me closely.
> 
> Dove, I am praying everything's ok. Try and stay positive and keep us posted. We're here if you need to vent.
> 
> Krystina, that sucks how much money you'll have to spend but I'm still convinced you'll get that BFP naturally. I guess I'll find out how much I will need to spend, depending on what they recommend.Click to expand...

I'm trying to stay positive, but I think the fact that my tummy has basically gone back to pre-pregnancy size is what has me pretty sure it's all over for us. I just so badly want to have a baby with my SO, so badly want him to have a biological child, and watch him as he goes on that journey. I feel like such a failure.




BamBamsMaMa said:


> Dove - hope everything is ok.

Thank you



threemakefive said:


> Dove good news is with a missed mc u still have symptoms...in fact mine got worse! So maybe ur just fine :) I bet all will be great

With my last missed miscarriage, I lost all symptoms, and I just thought that I was finally done with the horrid m/s I had been having, since I was well into my 2nd trimester....it's like de ja vue all over again :(



ProfWife said:


> Dove - praying all is well with you and the little bean!

Thank you...


Ladies, I really appreciate all of your positive thoughts....good to have them, since I'm having a hard time coming up with my own. You all are awesome:hugs:


----------



## krystinab

Dove whats the deal?


----------



## dove830

krystinab said:


> Dove whats the deal?

Just got back from my scan...somehow, someway, there is a little bean in there, with a heartbeat of 161, and measuring right on time...I don't know how it happened...I was so sure...positive in fact....I think it was all of you ladies, thinking positive thoughts and sending prayers...I'm SO grateful to you all!!!!<3 I even think I feel some M/S creeping back finally....sooo happy to feel that!


----------



## threemakefive

Yay dove I had a feeling all was well these smep babies are tough little boogers :) 161 sounds like a girl to me :)


----------



## ProfWife

Dove - so glad the scan came back great! Sounds like this little one is here to stay :)


----------



## Kdk24

Dove.. So glad everything is a-okay!!!


----------



## Tasha S.

YAYYYYYY!!!!! :happydance: So happy Dove!!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Dove - Glad to hear all is OK!

AFM - CD 1 today. Freaking bitch got me today with the worst cramps ever. I guess it's time for me to schedule my HSG for next Friday. And now I really need to get a move on with changing my health insurance plan to cover things like IUI and fertility drugs before open season is over. I was so hoping I would get a surprise BFP this cycle so that I can skip the HSG and changing of insurance. That's life for ya!


----------



## dove830

Thanks so much ladies....I'll ride this wave of relief, until the next worrisome event;)

BamBam...I say go for it! Fresh start, new options, and fingers double-crossed for you!


----------



## Sunny skies

Dove, great news, I'm so happy for you.

May, life can really be a bitch sometimes. Sorry about AF.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Had a great big cry while talking to DH about changing insurance plans. All my frustrations came out in the open about how angry I am that people around me are getting pregnant without even trying and we have worked so hard but keep failing. There's always a return when I have worked hard at things but this is one of those things that no matter how hard you work/try, you might still not get what you want. I also finally realized how even without a baby it would not ruin my relationship with DH and I draw the line at IUI. I don't think I would explore IVF nor don't think we can ever afford it. If that's our only option, we would just go without a child. With that said, I am still praying I get a natural BFP sometime soon.


----------



## Sunny skies

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Had a great big cry while talking to DH about changing insurance plans. All my frustrations came out in the open about how angry I am that people around me are getting pregnant without epven trying and we have worked so hard but keep failing. There's always a return when I have worked hard at things but this is one of those things that no matter how hard you work/try, you might still not get what you want. I also finally realized how even without a baby it would not ruin my relationship with DH and I draw the line at IUI. I don't think I would explore IVF nor don't think we can ever afford it. If that's our only option, we would just go without a child. With that said, I am still praying I get a natural BFP sometime soon.

I totally understand May, sometimes it's hard to accept that some people can get pregnant so easily and don't even appreciate it. All the stress can really affect our relationships so I'm glad you have s strong relationship with DH and despite all your struggles your still there for each other. I know you'll get your happy ending. Only you know what's best for you. Don't forget to enjoy life's little pleasures as TTC can consume us sometimes. Sending big hugs.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks, Sunny. It's so true how TTC has taken over my life the past year. Every moment I am worrying about O, AF, temping, supplements, BD, etc. DH thinks I am too stressed out about it and hates seeing how absorbed I am. What can I say, I am a perfectionist and I always have to make sure things are going a certain way. I sometimes really dislike that about myself. For this month, I am going to try and relax. Easier said than done, I know. May God give me strength. DH's birthday is coming up next month and I really would love to give him the best present of all... BFP.


----------



## jrowenj

Dove, i am so happy to hear the good news... Let's spread some of the dust and blessings on the other ladies!


----------



## snowflakes120

Dove - Great news! I had a feeling that everything would be OK. My sore boobs would go away for a number of days and then return again. Weirdest thing ever. Just changing of hormones in our bodies! But I totally understand, I had lots of freak out moments for sure!! 

May - Sorry huns. It still bothers me when I hear of other girls getting PG with ease as well - even though I am PG. I found out 3 of the girls that we played kickball with are PG as well. 2 of them are 2 weeks behind me. But one of the girls has twin 9 yr old boys and OPPS! they got PG again. The other girl got PG her 1st month and the 3rd girl had been trying but I don't know for how long but I am sure it wasn't long. Take some relaxing time for you and hubby. Would you ever consider not BBT temping?? It might take some of the stress off you. I know it did for me.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi everyone! Can anyone tell me what the HSG is like and if I can go by myself or make DH go with me? I scheduled it for next Friday and I am a bit nervous about it.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

snowflakes120 said:


> May - Sorry huns. It still bothers me when I hear of other girls getting PG with ease as well - even though I am PG. I found out 3 of the girls that we played kickball with are PG as well. 2 of them are 2 weeks behind me. But one of the girls has twin 9 yr old boys and OPPS! they got PG again. The other girl got PG her 1st month and the 3rd girl had been trying but I don't know for how long but I am sure it wasn't long. Take some relaxing time for you and hubby. Would you ever consider not BBT temping?? It might take some of the stress off you. I know it did for me.

Thanks, girl! I guess I am just bitter. I really should be happy for those people who can get pregnant at the drop of a dime. I saw a patient yesterday where she told me she was 5 1/2 months pregnant and was successful the month after she stopped BCP. It was like a slap in my face even though she has no idea what I am going through personally. I just received a xmas card my bff sent out and she announced her pregnancy. It was like a knife in my heart. DH told me to rip it up. lol. At this point, I just don't know if it will ever happen with me. I am going to see what my HSG results say. If I am ok, then it's not me and we need to start finding a doctor for DH to treat low sperm count. I am seriously considering not temping/charting this month. I wouldn't want to miss an opportunity so i'll probably still do OPKs when i know O is near. Thanks for listening to me rant. Hope you are doing fabulous with your pregnancy!


----------



## krystinab

Dove I just knew your lil bean was doing just fine :)

May- the HSG went fine for me, I took a painkiller before the procedure. If you are more comfortable with DH then I say bring him :) If they see a blockage make sure they let you cough or turn to see if they can expel the bloackage. I wish I would have known that before I went. My RE told me that a lot of times even when they see a bloackage it could be a spasm or something that makes it look like there is an issue. In my case shes not sure if it was a true blockage or spasm but didnt think it was necessary to get a lap...heres to two healthy tube for you...and your chance of conceiving increase the three cycles after the HSG...:happydance:

As for me, nothing really going on...this morning I thought my nipples looked funny but my eyes could be playing tricks on me...LMAO


----------



## snowflakes120

HSG isn't bad May - at least for me but I didn't have any blocked tubes. I hear it can be bad for those that do have blocked tubes. I went by myself - I had it done in the afternoon and took the rest of the day off from work. Take 4 IBU's 1 hour prior to procedure. Bring your own pads bc the dye will leak out. They will try to give you the big huge pads like the nurse's office in middle school!!

Thanks huns. I really hope your BFP is right around the corner. I will happen for you and the rest of the SMEP'ers! Stay positive hun!


----------



## Tasha S.

May: I'm so sorry you're going through a rough time. I'm sure we all struggle with bitterness at times, if I helps at all, I've come up with a reasoning that helps me get over it when I have a hard time: I figure that if I had a choice, I would want to be able to get pregnant fast and not have any complications. I'm sure we would ALL want that lol!! Those women are blessed, but maybe, just maybe we'll gain something through this experience that they'll never know. Maybe we'll be able to appreciate our future babies (God willing!) on a level that they'll never know. Maybe in the end, we'll be more blessed than them. :) I hope I don't sound overly optimistic, I don't mean to say beautiful poetical (and hoplessly idealistic) things, I'm sorry if it sounds that way! (And if you think it does, I totally understand if you're upset about it, I'm the first to get upset when people tell me things that sound hoplessly idealistic! :p ). I just have to believe that somehow, this is going to be worth it in the end. That said, it sucks (let's be honest! ;) )!!!

Krys: Different looking nipples is good!! :) When are you testing?!?! BABY DUST!!!

AFM: CD 4. Uneventful! ;) Waiting for that Fertility tea to come in the mail!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha, you are right. I try very hard to find some reasoning behind all of this. I can truly say that when and if we do get pregnant, we will treasure and appreciate every moment of the pregnancy and baby. I see so many women take it for granted. Thanks for the kind words.

Lisa - thanks for the advice. I am so not looking forward to the HSG. Hubby will most likely not be able to go with me.

Kristina - so coughing or turning on the side will help clear a blockage or it just helps see the blockage better? Good luck in your TWW!


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Tasha, you are right. I try very hard to find some reasoning behind all of this. I can truly say that when and if we do get pregnant, we will treasure and appreciate every moment if the pregnancy and baby. I see so many women take it for granted. Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Lisa - thanks for the advice. I am so not looking forward to the HSG. Hubby will most likely not be able to go with me.
> 
> Kristina - so coughing or turning on the side will help clear a blockage or it just helps see the blockage better? Good luck in your TWW!

Apparenlty if it's just mucous blocking the tube it can expel it. But it's prob difficult to cough with a speculum in your whohaa


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

krystinab said:


> BamBamsMaMa said:
> 
> 
> Tasha, you are right. I try very hard to find some reasoning behind all of this. I can truly say that when and if we do get pregnant, we will treasure and appreciate every moment if the pregnancy and baby. I see so many women take it for granted. Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Lisa - thanks for the advice. I am so not looking forward to the HSG. Hubby will most likely not be able to go with me.
> 
> Kristina - so coughing or turning on the side will help clear a blockage or it just helps see the blockage better? Good luck in your TWW!
> 
> Apparenlty if it's just mucous blocking the tube it can expel it. But it's prob difficult to cough with a speculum in your whohaaClick to expand...

Man, I am afraid something might fly out of the other opening. Lmao! :X


----------



## Sunny skies

May, I'm planning to get the HSG done too. After this initial testing, I'll be booking one. I've heard it's not too bad like the other ladies have mentioned.

Tasha, beautifully said. I love the optimism, we all need it once and a while. Thanks.

AFM, getting ready to O, hopefully will O this weekend, hoping I don't have another crazy cycle.


----------



## AerisandAlex

Beautifully said Tasha ^_^
I like to think of my 'complications' as good stories to tell the kids when they get older.
My parents love to talk about the labor of me and my siblings on our birthdays, it's like a grand old story...
I was breech and the doctors told my mother they were giving her an hour to see if she could get me to flip, if not they were going to do a c-section and I guess I, for whatever reason, did flip the right way at the last second... and then my youngest brother was delivered by a nurse who was brand new and had no idea what he was doing, they'd locked my father out of the delivery room because that nurse was SUPPOSED to be giving her an epidural, not delivering my brother lol, but he came quick and my mother was shouting like he was attacking her and my father panicked and kicked in the door to see the nurse holding my brother up by his one leg with the most terrible look of shock on his face lol

It's all a grand adventure... I get to tell my son that I went into labor and my water broke Christmas night two months premature... and just when I get the hospital, he decides he's NOT coming but then I'm stuck there for a week... he then decided to try again 5 days later, but then STOPPED again, but this time the docs weren't going to let him get away with not being delivered and did a c-section :p
I'm sure he'll laugh every time we talk about it :)

Sunny skies - I hope everything goes well and your cycle stays on track :) Maybe this month we'll all be so lucky lol 


- We got our Positive OPK Today! Time for the 3 day BD escapade :p


----------



## krystinab

where the hell is everyone today?


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> where the hell is everyone today?

I am busting my ass trying to get this house in order!


----------



## Kdk24

krystinab said:


> where the hell is everyone today?

I'm over here trying to figure out what the heck is going on with me. I've been crapmy on and off since Sunday. No major ones, just little pin prick cramps. OH and I did it last night and about an hour ago I noticed some super light pink spotting. If it's AF I'm 3-4 days early, bitch! If not, I have no clue what it could be. There was nothing out of the ordinary while dtd last night. BOO!!


----------



## krystinab

Jamie, can you come do my house next.

KD sometimes sex brings on AF for me if I do it a few days b4 she's due...and other times I just spot after sex. Wouldn't look too much into it. How many DPO are you??


----------



## Kdk24

krystinab said:


> Jamie, can you come do my house next.
> 
> KD sometimes sex brings on AF for me if I do it a few days b4 she's due...and other times I just spot after sex. Wouldn't look too much into it. How many DPO are you??

12dpo... I'm pretty sure it's AF, never in my life have I spotted after sex. 

What's going on with you lady? How many dpo are you?


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Just popping in to say hello. Been stalking for some time so thought I would show myself. Good luck to the upcoming testers.


----------



## krystinab

Hey 28! Gald you stopped by! You're already out of the first trimester! Whoop whoop!

KD are you temping? I'm only 9dpo nothing going on with me... I heard injectibles make women gain weight so I'm trying to drop 7 pounds by mid January. I won't mind the extra weight if it goes straight to my ass and tits...lolololol


----------



## 28329

I can't believe it myself! My last scan put me at 6 days ahead which was nice. 

How are you?


----------



## Kdk24

krystinab said:


> Hey 28! Gald you stopped by! You're already out of the first trimester! Whoop whoop!
> 
> KD are you temping? I'm only 9dpo nothing going on with me... I heard injectibles make women gain weight so I'm trying to drop 7 pounds by mid January. I won't mind the extra weight if it goes
> straight to my ass and
> tits...lolololol

Omg... Girl!!!!


----------



## Kdk24

AF is here! 7 days till the bd'ing can commence!!!


----------



## krystinab

UGH KD that sucks!! Sorry the witch got you....so do you think the spotting was pending AF???

28, Im doing good. Thanks for asking :)

AFM, well nothing is really going on...10dpo...trucking right along...so flipping happy its Friday!! Whoop :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Kdk, in sorry that af got you.


----------



## mammaspath

hi girls!! just checking in! 
krystina - thiknking about ya! hoping and praying
kdk - sorry af gotcha........ugh!
28329 - WOW i can't believe you are in the second trimester already!

afm - just moving right along.............my baby is constantly in my ribs!! Im getting really tired again and almost ready to be done


----------



## Sunny skies

KD, sorry, I was hoping the spotting may have been implantation.

Krystina, when are you testing?

Jamie, can't believe your still renovating so close to due date, you brave women. 

AFM, feeling really crappy so I took a sick day. I have a really bad sore throat and stuffy nose. Hope this doesn't interfere with my Beding, still waiting for positive OPK but I should bed tonight. Ugh... Hard to be sexy when your sick.


----------



## krystinab

Amy, that sucks...but you only have two more months of rib kicking :) Is this your first baby that liked to get under your ribs??

Sunny, its a nasty bug going around in MD...I hope that you dont catch any thing. Sometimes I like sick sex...I just get banged out put my feet up and go to sleep...LOL here to you getting that +opk :wine:

So I am in such a good mood for some reason today...LOL...dont plan on testing til next weekend. Going to stop temping on Monday...that would be 13dpo


----------



## dove830

KDK, sorry the witch showed her ugly head....

Good luck to the ladies that are getting their bd'ing on :D


----------



## Sunny skies

Amy, hope baby gives your ribs a break. Hang in there.

Krystina, that's hilarious. Think I'm going to try your strategy, maybe it's just the medicine I need LOL...	:winkwink:
Great to hear your in a great mood:dust:

28, nice to have you around again... Wow can't believe how far along you are.


----------



## 28329

Thank you so much for the welcome back ladies.


----------



## threemakefive

Krystina---hoping this is it!! 

KD sorry she got ya....on to a fresh cycle

28 wow you moved quickly :) Are you gunna find out the gender or stay team yellow?

May I think a relaxed month would be great...when will you have results of hsg?

AFM---feeling huge..expecting baby soon as I have never gone more than 37 weeks...we shall see :)


----------



## 28329

We will find out the gender. But going by the nub theory I'm pretty convinced we're team pink.


----------



## 28329

I would share my latest scan pic but I don't want to upset the ladies still ttc.


----------



## Jessica28

Amy - I hear ya. I am exhausted ALL the time now. My baby shower is tomorrow and I have so much to do. I have everyone helping out but theres still a lot to do! I am trying to gut out the baby's room so the bed can be moved over to my Parents place for the time being. We only have a 2 bedroom house so extra space is very limited. A lady from here is doing the painting next week for me as I will still be working and OH will be gone out of town to do some Christmas shopping.
I am 31 weeks today and still can't believe it.


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey girls!

Kd--Sorry about AF. She sucks!

Krys --Glad you're feeling happy!!! Keeping my fx for ya!

All you pregger ladies--It's really nice to hear about positive stories! Take care of yourselves.

AF: I had a doctor's apt yesterday and found out disappointing news. Apparently, I have too much copper in my blood (WTH??). Anyways, that would explain the miscarriage: you can conceive with elevated copper, but you can't sustain a pregnancy. I don't know what to do. I'm not using birth control, and I don't want to conceive if I'm for sure going to lose the baby, you know what I mean?? I'm really disappointed. I have to somehow get this copper under control! I already have 2 doctor's apts scheduled for next week (wed and thur). It's kind of dangerous to have too much copper because it can wreck your liver. It feels like a slap in the face, I'll get over it though! Hopefully they can figure this out fast and get things under control so that I can TTC again! I don't know what to do about birth control though...should I use it? Probably, eh? I hate thinking of what to do for birth control because I'm allergic to everything!! (lol!) I'll keep you girls posted! ;)


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Kd--Sorry about AF. She sucks!
> 
> Krys --Glad you're feeling happy!!! Keeping my fx for ya!
> 
> All you pregger ladies--It's really nice to hear about positive stories! Take care of yourselves.
> 
> AF: I had a doctor's apt yesterday and found out disappointing news. Apparently, I have too much copper in my blood (WTH??). Anyways, that would explain the miscarriage: you can conceive with elevated copper, but you can't sustain a pregnancy. I don't know what to do. I'm not using birth control, and I don't want to conceive if I'm for sure going to lose the baby, you know what I mean?? I'm really disappointed. I have to somehow get this copper under control! I already have 2 doctor's apts scheduled for next week (wed and thur). It's kind of dangerous to have too much copper because it can wreck your liver. It feels like a slap in the face, I'll get over it though! Hopefully they can figure this out fast and get things under control so that I can TTC again! I don't know what to do about birth control though...should I use it? Probably, eh? I hate thinking of what to do for birth control because I'm allergic to everything!! (lol!) I'll keep you girls posted! ;)

I've never heard of this before...how do you get too much copper in your blood? Better yet, how do you get rid of it? I'm glad you at least got an answer as to what happened though...


----------



## Tasha S.

dove830 said:


> Tasha S. said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!
> 
> Kd--Sorry about AF. She sucks!
> 
> Krys --Glad you're feeling happy!!! Keeping my fx for ya!
> 
> All you pregger ladies--It's really nice to hear about positive stories! Take care of yourselves.
> 
> AF: I had a doctor's apt yesterday and found out disappointing news. Apparently, I have too much copper in my blood (WTH??). Anyways, that would explain the miscarriage: you can conceive with elevated copper, but you can't sustain a pregnancy. I don't know what to do. I'm not using birth control, and I don't want to conceive if I'm for sure going to lose the baby, you know what I mean?? I'm really disappointed. I have to somehow get this copper under control! I already have 2 doctor's apts scheduled for next week (wed and thur). It's kind of dangerous to have too much copper because it can wreck your liver. It feels like a slap in the face, I'll get over it though! Hopefully they can figure this out fast and get things under control so that I can TTC again! I don't know what to do about birth control though...should I use it? Probably, eh? I hate thinking of what to do for birth control because I'm allergic to everything!! (lol!) I'll keep you girls posted! ;)
> 
> I've never heard of this before...how do you get too much copper in your blood? Better yet, how do you get rid of it? I'm glad you at least got an answer as to what happened though...Click to expand...

Dove - As far as my research tells me, it's a genetic mutation. Either I got bad genes from my parents or something happened during my fetal development. It's apparently super rare, so it's normal you've never heart of it, I hadn't either before yesterday! I have too much copper in my blood because my body doesn't know how to break it down (it would seem). Most people's bodies break down copper like any other substance, mine just doesn't. I've been having tests this month because a joint in my foot is swollen and very painful. They think it's a copper deposit (hahahaha!). I'm going to have that tested on Thursday. I would need life-long medication to regulate the copper levels. The medication would break it down in my body. It's really funny that the foods that have the highest amounts of copper in them (shell-fish, all nuts, etc.) are the ones that I'm fatally allergic to. I wonder if there's a correlation there! I just don't know how long this whole process is going to take. The doctors seemed really surprised (just because this is so rare!) I wish I had more answers! I'm on hold til next week though!


----------



## krystinab

Jess yaaah baby shower!!! Exciting! You better turn in early so you will be bright and bushy tailed for all of the tummy rubs!!

28, girl you better post that scan!! I can't speak for everyone but you ladies feel like my extended fam and I a very happy for you, the more scan piks the better. 

Dove, copper eh? That's cray! What kind of medicine are the going to put you on? Can you just use a diaphragm or condoms?? Im not a fan of bc unless it's for my 22 year old sister...lol

AFM, today is party night for me and DH. Making veal, lobster tails, potatoes & asparagus...then having a private party for two...if y'all don't hear from me this weekend just know I'm in good hands...lmao!!! On a ttc note I think I'm going to be triphasic tomorrow.... :happydance:


----------



## jrowenj

krystinab said:


> Jess yaaah baby shower!!! Exciting! You better turn in early so you will be bright and bushy tailed for all of the tummy rubs!!
> 
> 28, girl you better post that scan!! I can't speak for everyone but you ladies feel like my extended fam and I a very happy for you, the more scan piks the better.
> 
> Dove, copper eh? That's cray! What kind of medicine are the going to put you on? Can you just use a diaphragm or condoms?? Im not a fan of bc unless it's for my 22 year old sister...lol
> 
> AFM, today is party night for me and DH. Making veal, lobster tails, potatoes & asparagus...then having a private party for two...if y'all don't hear from me this weekend just know I'm in good hands...lmao!!! On a ttc note I think I'm going to be triphasic tomorrow.... :happydance:

your chart looks pretty!! I bet all the wine you are gonna drink at your party for 2 tonight is gonna mess up your chart, so don't think too much into it! Have fun, Lady!


----------



## krystinab

Jamie good point...also I noticed your babies initials are BRR and he's a winter baby...did you do that on purpose? If so it's so clever...if not your a genius!!


----------



## jrowenj

NO! I did not do that on purpose! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> NO! I did not do that on purpose! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Lolololol...that's awesome!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Emily - HSG is scheduled for next Friday and I have no idea when I'll get the results. I am hoping I can talk the X-ray tech or whoever is doing the procedure to tell me what he/she sees. I have to admit I am nervous though.

Kristina - I have a good feeling about this month for you!!

Tasha - Copper? Why can't it be platinum or gold??? Lol. All jokes aside, I am hoping they figure it out so that it doesn't interrupt TTC! 

Jaime - love your FB pic! Can't believe it's almost that time. I can't wait till its my turn.

Jess - Hi girl! 31 weeks is such a milestone! Happy for you.

28 - would love to see the scan pic!

AFM - AF is on her way out. I was ordered not to have intercourse until after my HSG procedure which is next Friday. This is a boring time for me. I haven't temped and not sure if I should if I am going to try and relax this month. But I do want to know whether I O'ed or not since I am going to use OPKs near my usual O date. Confused!


----------



## AerisandAlex

Have fun at your babyshower Jess!! :) They're always a lot of fun ^_^
I've never been able to figure out if you're supposed to have just 'one' lol I mean technically the baby shower is supposed to be for the baby not the mother, so I think there should be one for each baby ^_^ lol but that's just me!

We're still BD when we can, but we're pretty much out of the 3 day range now lol 
Just making sure that I didn't misread the positive OPK so staying on the safe side ^_^


----------



## 28329

Here's the link to my latest scan. I was 11+6 but the baby was measured as 12+5. 

https://s1184.photobucket.com/albums/z339/28329/?action=view&current=temporary-3.jpg


----------



## armymama2012

28329 said:


> Here's the link to my latest scan. I was 11+6 but the baby was measured as 12+5.
> 
> https://s1184.photobucket.com/albums/z339/28329/?action=view&current=temporary-3.jpg

Wow, thats a good profile shot!


----------



## Tasha S.

Nice pic 28!!

Who are our next testers?? Krys? A&A? Anyone else?

Alley- Where are you girl?? Still in the picture? What CD are you on?


----------



## krystinab

Yup I'm testing Wednesday...temp took a decline today so I'm not too hopeful...


----------



## alleysm

Hey tasha.. im still lurking.. not much to report though. I sure hope you get your copper situation worked out!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Jess, hope you had a great baby shower this weekend, we're still waiting for that bump pic.

Krystina, I am so anxious for you, can't wait for Wed.

28, nice scan pic, what a great profile.

AFM, today is my one year anniversary for my loss. I always thought if I at least was pregnant by the anniversary I would at least have something to look forward too. It's tougher than I thought.
On a positive side, I was getting discouraged with my OPK as I didn't get a positive and then forgot to test yesterday. I was sure I missed my surge but today I tested and it looks positive. Cd 17 is late for me but after that crazy cycle I'm not surprised.


----------



## krystinab

Sunny skies said:


> Jess, hope you had a great baby shower this weekend, we're still waiting for that bump pic.
> 
> Krystina, I am so anxious for you, can't wait for Wed.
> 
> 28, nice scan pic, what a great profile.
> 
> AFM, today is my one year anniversary for my loss. I always thought if I at least was pregnant by the anniversary I would at least have something to look forward too. It's tougher than I thought.
> On a positive side, I was getting discouraged with my OPK as I didn't get a positive and then forgot to test yesterday. I was sure I missed my surge but today I tested and it looks positive. Cd 17 is late for me but after that crazy cycle I'm not surprised.


Sunny sorry this day is so sad for you...I felt the same way...as a matter of fact I think we all did....BUT you got you +opk now it's baby making time...fx you catch that eggy!

Afm, think I'm out based on bbt....the witch will prob br right ontime...not letting myself get down since I will be moving forward with the re in january...this upcoming cycle is my last chance for natural conception... :wacko:


----------



## mammaspath

awe sunny my heart goes out to you!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - chin up, girl and go make that baby!

Kristina - best of luck! Can you tell me what your plan is with the RE (if you still need it after this upcoming cycle)?

AFM - I never realized how nerve-wrecking it is to switch health insurance plans. I have removed myself and dh from our trusty Blue Cross Blue Shield plan and am now committed to a full year of GHI. It is the only plan that covers IUI AND 3 rounds of IVF (if we ever get to that point). I have no idea how the doctors are in that plan. Thank goodness my gyno participates in it. Friday is my HSG and I had a bad dream about it the other night. I am so freaked out by the thought of having someone staring into my vajayjay and putting a tube inside my cervix. Wahhhhh!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Here is the most recent pic! Took at my shower on Saturday night!
 



Attached Files:







558836_10151137810897301_2068030128_n.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Sunny skies

Jess, that's a great pic, congrats again.


----------



## threemakefive

Jess ur tiny :) looking good!!


----------



## 28329

Love the pic jess. You look fantastic!


----------



## Tasha S.

Beautiful Pic Jess!!

Krys-I checked out your BBT chart and it looks like your temp is going up again....is that a hopeful thing?? I'm not sure how BBT charts work! I really hope that you get preggers naturally hun!! Hang in there! xoxo

May- I'm thinking of you!!! I know it doesn't really make me feel better when people tell me this, but those medical people are used to seeing women's private parts, they see that ALL the time to the point that they don't find it uncomfortable. My twin sister is a nurse and she tells me that she totally doesn't mind seeing people's vaginas, and she even says that they find some pretty (hehehe!), considering you haven't had any children yet, I'm sure you have nothing to be shy about! ;) 

Sunny - Sorry about the 1 year anniversary rolling around with no bump yet for you. That will be me in February, unless I get some good news until then. But I'm not too hopeful, and I'm not sure if I should be on birth-control because of my copper situation!
AFM- I'm seeing the doctors on Wed and Thurs, so I'll ask. On Wed, they're doing this type of scan to look at my right foot (it keeps swelling for no obvious reason), and it's in the 'nuclear medicine' part of the hospital, I had to sign saying I wasn't pregnant. I haven't ovualted yet (and don't expect to until between the 18 and the 20 of Dec), but I'm not sure if that egg would be "bad" because of the radiation. I have to ask. Other than that, I'm in the middle of final exams, the worst is over, but I have to hang in til the 18th! I'm honestly SO happy to get this semester over with, that I'm ready to ride on the happiness of that for this month! This is the first month since my m/c that I'm not doing ANYTHING TTC-wise. It's nice to take a break! In the New Year, after I have all of my medical stuff figured out, I'll jump back into the band-wagon!

Good luck to all you ladies!!


----------



## dove830

Sunny skies said:


> Jess, hope you had a great baby shower this weekend, we're still waiting for that bump pic.
> 
> Krystina, I am so anxious for you, can't wait for Wed.
> 
> 28, nice scan pic, what a great profile.
> 
> AFM, today is my one year anniversary for my loss. I always thought if I at least was pregnant by the anniversary I would at least have something to look forward too. It's tougher than I thought.
> On a positive side, I was getting discouraged with my OPK as I didn't get a positive and then forgot to test yesterday. I was sure I missed my surge but today I tested and it looks positive. Cd 17 is late for me but after that crazy cycle I'm not surprised.

I'm sorry Sunny...plainly, anniversaries are so hard, it's another milestone that reminds you of the worst day of your life:hugs:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - I am thinking of you too! I haven't charted this cycle yet and I don't think I am anywhere near O. I wonder if I am able to TTC after my HSG since O will be about a week after the procedure. Must ask. Hope your doctor's appt goes well! Keep us posted!

Kristina - I will be waiting to hear some good news from you tomorrow! Test day!


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha, good luck with your appointment and everything gets resolved.

Krystina, ????


----------



## armymama2012

Well DH might be changing his mind about wanting to know the gender of the baby! I hope they can let me have an ultrasound at my next appointment. I will be almost 17 weeks along then and DH will be able to be with me. 

Praying for all you TTCer's to get a Christmas or New Year's BFP!


----------



## krystinab

Army I hope they give you an u/s tomorrow too! Let us know the deal.

Tasha how did your appointment go?

May, I think you will be able to TTC after the HSG. Im so excited for your test. I just know your lil tubes are just fine :)

Sunny, how are you feeling? 

Jess you look darling honey bunny!

AFM, temp dropped this morning...I feel like AF is coming to town. But to please you ladies I will test this afternoon.:thumbup: I will go buy a Walmart cheapie or something....lol I am still waiting to hear from the financial aid people...


----------



## armymama2012

Well my next appointment is til a week from tomorrow but I hope they let us have an ultrasound too.


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey ladies!

Krys-??? Did you test???

Army- How are you?? Is your husband away with work (I'm going to go ahead and guess he's in the army! :p )?? The pregnancy is going well?

May-Thanks hun! I hope you can still TTC after that procedure!! I'm thinking of you lots too, Friday's rolling around quickly! Will you know right on the spot or will you have to wait for results?

AFM- I just want to take a moment to brag, I'm super special right now. Girls, for the next three days, I will be radioactive! :haha: I had to have a scan in the "nuclear medecine" part of the hospital and they injected me with radioactive liquid, hehe! That means no BDing for the next 3 days at least, it wouldn't be good for me to conceive like this! Luckily, I'm only on CD 11, and I ovulate later (~CD 18), so I don't consider myself out for this cycle...although I will admit that it makes me nervous that I'm radioactive, hehe! I'm kind of thinking I might feel relieved if I get my period this month...I just wouldn't want anything bad to happen to the potential baby! I have another doctor's appointment tomorrow morning (today was just a test, yesterday we're going to look at the situation and check out the results of my blood tests from last week!). I'll keep you all posted!! xoxox


----------



## mammaspath

krystina i wanna see a test!


----------



## armymama2012

I am in IN with my mom until DH gets off for Christmas leave on Friday. We will be moving me and our daughter back into our IL house before DH gets ready to deploy early next year. Pregnancy is going well other than a very itchy rash that keeps me up at night. I also have terrible acne on the lower half of my face. I also have not gained my energy back yet.


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, did you test?
I'm feeling ok I guess I'm officially in the TWW, looks like I might be testing on Christmas Day. Not sure if I'm happy about that. Although it would be the best Christmas gift ever, it would ruin my day if its s BFN.

Tasha, glad all the testing may not interfere with O day. Hopefully you don't need to wait but glad your staying positive. Thinking of you, keep us posted.


----------



## armymama2012

So I guess right around the 13th of any month isnt really the best time for me especially while pregnant because I took a slight fall onmy mom's stairs tonight but ended up bumping my head pretty hard (still hurts 30 minute later) on the corner ledge. Ugh...hope I can sleep well tonight.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Radioactive Tasha - I would definitely ask the doctor whether or not you should TTC after the scan. I would be nervous about that too. In fact, I am going to ask whether or not I can TTC this month after the HSG. I normally O around CD 20 so that would be a week after the HSG. I hope all goes well with your results and we'll be TWW buddies again this cycle!

Kristina - I hope you being MIA means you are celebrating some good news?

Sunny - Wishing you a Xmas day BFP.

AFM - This will be my last cycle to get a BFP before declaring all the psychics were wrong. DH's birthday is in mid January and I would LOVE to give him a BFP. In fact, he told me that's what he wants for Xmas and his birthday. Only if I could... On a good note, I have been getting an abundance of CM (even though it's still creamy and not EWCM). Hopefully, it means that the Fertilaid, FertilCM and Evening Primrose Oil is working. I have never been so overloaded with supplements before. I also read that EWCM is what really makes a difference to get preggo.


----------



## mammaspath

OOh may i really hope this is ur month


----------



## dove830

Sunny skies said:


> Krystina, did you test?
> I'm feeling ok I guess I'm officially in the TWW, looks like I might be testing on Christmas Day. Not sure if I'm happy about that. Although it would be the best Christmas gift ever, it would ruin my day if its s BFN.
> 
> Tasha, glad all the testing may not interfere with O day. Hopefully you don't need to wait but glad your staying positive. Thinking of you, keep us posted.

Sunny--would you be able to hold off testing until the 26th?


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina! TEST TEST TEST!!!

May - Def TTC and BD lots this cycle right after the HSG! My dr. said to get started that night if we could. I waited til the day after. Your tubes will nice and cleared out! Those spermies will have a nice clean path to eggie!!

Sunny - I agree with Dove. Can you hold off til the day after?

Army - Sorry about the head bump. Hope your feeling better today!

Tash - How crazy with being radioactive. I think I can see you glowing from NC!! 

Jess - Looking good girl!

AFM, my gender scan is in 1 week!! OMG!! I am finally starting to get bigger and had to bite the bullet and go out and buy some nice and comfy maternity pants this past weekend.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks, Amy and Lisa!

Lisa -I was afraid the dye they put to check the tubes might be harmful to sperm? Btw, I am excited for you with the gender scan! Eeekkk


----------



## krystinab

yall know im too scared to test...LOL...but I will promise...today! even though I know it will be a bfn...my timing wasn't great


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey Ladies!!

May-Hehe!! I told the radiology-tech about my situation (I told him I was a the beginning of my cycle and that I was TTC), he was so cute! He kind of blushed and didn't say anything precise, he just said shyly "Trois jours" ("Three days"). :blush: I was too shy to ask him anything else, so I just smiled and said "Gotcha"...but I wasn't exactly sure what I was supposed to get. :shrug: Does that mean no BDing?? Or does that mean since I'm still about a week away from O, I don't need to worry about it?? At first, I decided that I wanted not to BD for 3 days, just to be on the safe side. And then life happened. :wacko: DH and I are notoriously bad with abstinence...he said he didn't care if I was radioactive! :haha: I'm not going to beat myself up about that, I figure I'm not ovulating yet, so it shouldn't be too worrisome. And that's AWESOME about more CM May!!!!! I'm a real believer in natural products. I think you should stick with it! CM is UBER important for conceiving!! Oooh, and looks like you'll be getting a good chance to conceive with the HSG! We're definitely being TTW buddies again this cycle!!! xoxox

Lisa-You killed me! :haha: I'm really feeling this glow lol!! So excited to hear about your scan in a week!!! And too cute about preggo clothes! :flower: Are you thinking of names yet?? And if so, is it a secret??

Sunny-I feel ya girl. How many DPO is the 25th of Dec going to be for you?? If I knew that getting a BFN would make me feel really down, I would really consider taking an early test on the 24th or waiting til after the 25th...just so you can enjoy Christmas with your DH! But I understand the temptation...a BFP WOULD be a great Christmas gift...:hugs:

Krys- I hate testing. I totally understand you!!! Fx for you hun!!!

AFM: Just got back from the dr's office. We went over the scan from yesterday and concluded that there IS swelling in my foot (DUH! I can't believe I did a 3-hour scan just to show me that!). He said he's not in maternity so he's not going to deal with the copper/conceiving, he said to phone my family doctor, sigh. I have another appointment with him next week (he's a rheumatologist), and I need to call my family doctor today! I was sent for more bloodwork too. In sum, no answers yet!


----------



## jrowenj

krystina.. i have been stalking you... where is this test?!


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, thats so awesome...maternity clothes. I am still so happy for you. Do you have a gender prefrence? 

Tasha, radioactive...hilarious! Like you Im not good with abstaining either :) It sucks you have to go to another DR about the copper...ugh...

May, girl I pray you get your BFP this month!! As for the psychic readings. I think they have trouble with the year. I got a reading recently adn it was the EXACT same reading I got last year...LOL the months & genders are consistant ..I just think the years are off soemtimes...

AFM, finally broke down and tested and as usual BFN...just hoping its not one of those 39 day cycles....ready to get on with AF and get this treatment started.


----------



## mammaspath

dang krystina! ------ I REALLY thought this was it!


----------



## Tasha S.

Sorry for the disappointing news Krys!!! :hugs: Hang in there hun!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Bummer about the BFN Krystina. I'm so sorry! I just chart stalked you for the millionth time - by chance to do you think you could have OV'd on CD20? 

My Cheri reading said Sept which was true and she said BOY. I also have a "motherly" feeling of baby being a boy. 

Tasha - We have thrown around a few names we like but nothing has stuck out enough to be "the one". We don't plan on keeping it a secret. I think names will be easier once we find out gender. Then we can narrow it down easier!


----------



## mammaspath

way to go Lisa - um im starting to miss my waistline lmao!


----------



## Sunny skies

Dove, Tasha and Lisa, I'll be 14 DPO on Dec 24th. I don't want to test early so I guess I should wait for the 26 if AF doesn't show. I hope I can wait it out. 

May, hope the HSG goes well tomorrow. Those tubes will be peeped in time for O.

Lisa, can't wait to see your little bump. I predict boy for you.

Army, hope your feeling ok.

AFM, luckily it's a busy time so the TWW should go by quicker. I want to think positively but I'm not getting my hopes up. Don't know if my HSG will be booked this year but hoping that after Christmas I can get one booked.


----------



## Jessica28

I ordered a shirt for my OH and a matching onesie for a baby boy.... my sister asked but what if it's a girl. It seriously did not even cross my mind once. I am convinced it is a boy. OH would love a girl and is in love with the dresses I got at my shower. lol. I was told at an apt. yesterday that I will have a big baby and now everyone thinks boy!

Krystina - So sorry to hear it was a bfn and I hope you don't have another super long cycle. Relax and enjoy your holiday and make a baby without realizing it  hugs...


----------



## Tasha S.

Jess! That's really cute how sure you are that it's a boy! :winkwink: When are you due?? 

May-Thinking of you time a gazillion!! Today's the day! Fx you have good news to report!! :flower:

Sunny-I'm glad the TTW will pass faster because you're busy...TTW's are the worst emotionally! Let us know when you get an HSG booked and we'll cheer you along!...hopefully you'll get good news before that! :winkwink:

AFM-I'm happy! I called my family doctor yesterday, she did some research and said not to worry about my copper levels. She said they are elevated, but not too substantially. So I have the OK to keep TTC! :happydance:


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha S. said:


> Jess! That's really cute how sure you are that it's a boy! :winkwink: When are you due??
> 
> May-Thinking of you time a gazillion!! Today's the day! Fx you have good news to report!! :flower:
> 
> Sunny-I'm glad the TTW will pass faster because you're busy...TTW's are the worst emotionally! Let us know when you get an HSG booked and we'll cheer you along!...hopefully you'll get good news before that! :winkwink:
> 
> AFM-I'm happy! I called my family doctor yesterday, she did some research and said not to worry about my copper levels. She said they are elevated, but not too substantially. So I have the OK to keep TTC! :happydance:

So glad you can keep trying, I'm sure it's a relief that those levels won't harm your future little bean.


----------



## dove830

Jessica28 said:


> I ordered a shirt for my OH and a matching onesie for a baby boy.... my sister asked but what if it's a girl. It seriously did not even cross my mind once. I am convinced it is a boy. OH would love a girl and is in love with the dresses I got at my shower. lol. I was told at an apt. yesterday that I will have a big baby and now everyone thinks boy!
> 
> Krystina - So sorry to hear it was a bfn and I hope you don't have another super long cycle. Relax and enjoy your holiday and make a baby without realizing it  hugs...




Tasha S. said:


> Jess! That's really cute how sure you are that it's a boy! :winkwink: When are you due??
> 
> May-Thinking of you time a gazillion!! Today's the day! Fx you have good news to report!! :flower:
> 
> 
> Sunny-I'm glad the TTW will pass faster because you're busy...TTW's are the worst emotionally! Let us know when you get an HSG booked and we'll cheer you along!...hopefully you'll get good news before that! :winkwink:
> 
> AFM-I'm happy! I called my family doctor yesterday, she did some research and said not to worry about my copper levels. She said they are elevated, but not too substantially. So I have the OK to keep TTC! :happydance:

Jessica--I was wrong about the sex with all 3 pregnancies, LOL

Tasha--that's fantastic news!!


----------



## krystinab

Hey Ladies Happy Friday :happydance:

Tasha, great news! Time to get back into TTC gear!!

Jess, you are so sweet girl thanks for the encouragement :) they say the mom knows. BUT my parents were convinced I was going to be a boy...prepared for a boy and everything, I can only imagine when I came out missing a piece they were dumbstruck....LOL If you do have a girl maybe you can cutesey up the outfit with something pink :)

Lisa, I have no idea...I just thank that my body is playing with me, but Im going to embrace it....I am sure the injections will teach my ovaries a lesson...LOL


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi girls! I have been through a hell of a day. I had my HSG today. I was so nervous about it I couldn't even sleep well last night. I took 2 Advils an hour before the appt, got there and was admitted right away. I can't say I am comfortable spreading eagle in front of strangers. The doctor happens to be this little man who looked a bit creepy. Anyway, when we were starting he asked the radiology tech (Sophie) whether or not she has the "blue" one. Blue what, I don't know. But Sophie said due to Hurricane Sandy, the shipment was delayed so we only that "that one". Now I am even more nervous. What's wrong with "that one"? And since he doesn't have the "blue one", does it mean it's going to hurt more? The doctor put in the speculum and popped it open inside my vajayja (ouch). Then he was telling me he's going to put in the catheter and then decided to remove the speculum and ask Sophie for the "metal one". I assume the plastic catheter was not good enough. The thought of "metal' inside the little hole in my cervix scared the crap out of me. After Sophie brought him a bag of metal thingys and he took the one he wanted, he popped the speculum in me again (ouch) and started the procedure. I was somewhat comfortable until he injected the contrast (dye) in me. HOLY $HIT. The pressure and cramping I felt is nothing like AF. I thought my uterus was going to explode. It only lasted 1-2 minutes but I would never ever go through that again. After he stopped injecting, the pressure and cramps went away so I was a bit better. He had me turn on my side slowly but while I was turning, I felt like my clitoris was being stimulated by his finger. I felt so violated at that moment but didn't know if I was over-thinking it. When he told me to turn to the other side, I was afraid he was going to do that to me again so I firmly told him to stop. He then told me we were done with the procedure and said both my tubes are open. Now I should be thrilled but I really felt confused and violated. I made an appt with my gyno immediately and went to speak with her. She explained that sometimes when they ask you to turn during the HSG, they have to put a finger inside the vagina to hold the catheter in if they took out the speculum. She said he might have accidentally brushed my clitoris when he's holding the catheter in place or re-adjusting it so it doesn't slip out. I told her it felt like he was rubbing me there in a circular motion. She didn't defend him at all and said she is not sure what happened but if I felt it was done inappropriately, I should report it to the hospital. I am going to wait until my gyno gets the results on Monday so I can find out the name of the doctor who did the HSG so I can report him. Am I over-reacting?

I also spoke to my gyno about Clomid. I feel like my cycle has been a bit irregular lately and I hated the fact that my cycles are soooo long. I am hoping that taking Clomid can help bring O earlier and produce better/more eggs. My gyno was all for me trying it next cycle since I got a verbal that my tubes are ok (she will confirm on Monday when she gets the results) and gave me a prescription for it so I don't have to go back. We just have to work on DH getting his sperm count up (he is taking Fertilaid and Count Boost now but haven't seen a urologist yet).

I have the go ahead to start BD in 2 days. I am hoping my tubes are all cleaned up and opened for this cycle. I am hoping for a Xmas, HSG, DH's birthday baby!


----------



## Tasha S.

Dear May!! I'm so sorry that you felt violated during the HSG!! Was your DH there with you?? I'm not sure if you're over-reacting...I feel violated when I'm getting a pap smear even when it's done by a woman! :wacko: I hate those invasive procedures, but SOOO happy to hear that it sounds like your tubes are okay!! :happydance:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - DH couldn't take off from work so I went by myself, although, I think even if he did go with me they wouldn't have allowed him in the room with all the radiation. I am completely fine during pap smears and I recently had an intravaginal scan where they had to stick this big wand inside. No problem. I can't help but think that this guy was being inappropriate.


----------



## Tasha S.

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Tasha - DH couldn't take off from work so I went by myself, although, I think even if he did go with me they wouldn't have allowed him in the room with all the radiation. I am completely fine during pap smears and I recently had an intravaginal scan where they had to stick this big wand inside. No problem. I can't help but think that this guy was being inappropriate.

I'm so sorry May!! Well, seeing as you're not super sensitive about pap smears and other stuff, I think it's worth your while to file a complaint. I mean, he might already have a record, who knows? Other women might be thankful if you do!


----------



## threemakefive

Sorry you had a bad time May....go with your gut! My Dr has done all sorts of poking and proding and never once have I felt it innappropriate so if you did it probably was in my opinion....on the up soda yay for clomid and yay for clear tubes :)


----------



## Sunny skies

May, so glad your HSG showed clear tubes. Sorry about the experience though. I say go with your gut if something didn't feel right.

I guess everyone's had s busy weekend, hope everyone's doing well.

AFM, just entering week two of the TWW. Nothing to report.


----------



## armymama2012

I've been having headaches every day the past 3 days and also a lot of stretching pain. Well looks like this little one wants mommy to not gain too much weight (fine with me) because I get "the runs" every time we eat fast food. It's going to be a busy next 2 weeks since DH leaves to deploy before February and everyone wants to see him. I may be able to check in once a day or every other day.


----------



## Bride2b

May I'm really sorry about how the doctor man-handled you during your HSG thats not on. Did you complain? I am glad your tubes are all clear though xx

Sunny good luck for testing - what a Christmas present that will be xx

Lisa did you find out what your baby is? Or are you keeping it a secret?

AFM - af just arrived! not what I was hoping for!!


----------



## krystinab

Bride2b said:


> May I'm really sorry about how the doctor man-handled you during your HSG thats not on. Did you complain? I am glad your tubes are all clear though xx
> 
> Sunny good luck for testing - what a Christmas present that will be xx
> 
> Lisa did you find out what your baby is? Or are you keeping it a secret?
> 
> AFM - af just arrived! not what I was hoping for!!

I hate AF. If it makes you feel any better we can be cycle buddies! :hugs:


----------



## Sunny skies

Gemma and Krystina, so sorry about AF, I say enjoy the holidays and drink to your Geary's content and hopefully you'll get that BFP in January.

Army, sorry your not feeling well, enjoy this time with DH before he leaves.

AFM, trying not to symptom spot but can't help but think I've been feeling a bit crampy and super moody. It's too early for AF so hope it's a good sign.
Good news is that my blood work and DH's are all good, along with my ultrasound but for some reason SA results aren't in yet. Unfortunately, I need to go to another fertility centre as the one I was referred to the doctor I want doesn't work there any longer. It's not the best time anyways so I'll deal with it in the new year. Deep down I'm hoping I won't need to go.


----------



## Bride2b

I really hope you dont need to go too!!!! Come on girl I'm right behind ya!!! xx

Thanks Krystina, AF sucks big fat hairy balls doesnt it! sooo sick of seeing af now!!!!


----------



## mammaspath

sunny - my fx for u!!! i hope you dont need to go either!!!!

im so ready for some new bfp tests!!! someone poas!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Sunny skies said:


> Gemma and Krystina, so sorry about AF, I say enjoy the holidays and drink to your Geary's content and hopefully you'll get that BFP in January.
> 
> Army, sorry your not feeling well, enjoy this time with DH before he leaves.
> 
> AFM, trying not to symptom spot but can't help but think I've been feeling a bit crampy and super moody. It's too early for AF so hope it's a good sign.
> Good news is that my blood work and DH's are all good, along with my ultrasound but for some reason SA results aren't in yet. Unfortunately, I need to go to another fertility centre as the one I was referred to the doctor I want doesn't work there any longer. It's not the best time anyways so I'll deal with it in the new year. Deep down I'm hoping I won't need to go.

I would enjoy it except for the yelling everyday. I feel so deflated like I do nothing right when he is around.


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys and Gemma: So sorry about AF, girls! She really does suck.

Sunny: Hang in there! 2nd week of TWW can be tough emotionally. We're here for you! :winkwink: 

May: How are you hun??

AFM: I think I'm ovulating! :winkwink: CD 18 for me today. DH has a pretty high fever though :wacko: ...not good for BD'ing :haha: so not too sure about this month. But exams are over and holidays have begun, that's enough for me to be thankful for! :happydance:


----------



## krystinab

I feel you Gemma AF is a bitch...it's ok...our fertile time should fall around new years you know ther is always a lot of baby making during the new year celebrations...:sex:

Yaaaa Tasha!!! Make that baby girl!

Sunny praying it's you month

Amy that baby still beating you up?

Army....I really don't know what to say...keep your chin up :hugs:

Alley my vbff what's up with you girl??? Where the hell are you?

Afm...right now I'm just happy...nothing really going on but I'm just in a good mood...I fee like outside of this, ttc, I'm generally a happy person but I've allowed all this stress and worry to make me different...so I decided I'm bringing the happy, grateful, positive Krystina to 2013...


----------



## ProfWife

Dec = BFN...:witch:


----------



## dove830

Here's to a New Year full of BFP's!!!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

ProfWife, sorry about the witch, I was really hoping we would have a lucky month, not feeling very hopeful.

Krystina, live your positive spirit, glad yhe old you is back and your not letting TTC let you feel down. Hope it rubs off on me.

Army, sorry about DH, hopefully the holidays will put him in better spirits.

Ladies, I need your help, please remind me why I need to hold off testing until after Christmas. I have an urge to POAS.


----------



## mammaspath

krystina - yes baby is still kicking her booty up into my ribs! and my back is killing me......i wanna be done!


----------



## dove830

Sunny skies said:


> ProfWife, sorry about the witch, I was really hoping we would have a lucky month, not feeling very hopeful.
> 
> Krystina, live your positive spirit, glad yhe old you is back and your not letting TTC let you feel down. Hope it rubs off on me
> 
> Army, sorry about DH, hopefully the holidays will put him in better spirits.
> 
> Ladies, I need your help, please remind me why I need to hold off testing until after Christmas. I have an urge to POAS.

I started POAS at 9 DPO, with FRER's. I got not even a hint of a line, on days 9 and 10. Then I took a clear blue digital on 11 DPO, because I just KNEW I was preggers....I think this is not the group to tell you to NOT POAS, lol....


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys! That's awesome! :happydance: You go girl!!

Profwife-So sorry about AF!!! I hope you're doing alright! 

Dove-How's your pregnancy going?

Amy-Hehe! You'll have stories to tell your daugher later on! What is your due date?

Sunny-I totally understand your impatience to POAS!! With your first pregnancy, did you have obvious symptoms before your got a BFP?? I think I would consider the worst case scenario (BFN) and how it would make you feel. I know sometimes I just want to test even if I don't have pregnancy symptoms just to get it out of my mind, and I feel okay afterwards. But sometimes I would feel really depressed. Usually it had to do with how I worked myself up, does that make sense? I would hate for a BFN to ruin your Christmas...but at the same time, a BFP would make it oh-so-much better!! I say go with your gut feeling! I wish you only the best, hun! Fx for you! :flower:

I second Krys: Alley, what's up girl??

AFM-Caught DH's fever, hehe! I was ready to give up for this month--I feel SO crappy! But I'm feeling a bit more positive now! I started having more CM on Tuesday, but Yann's fever was way too high, so we skipped that day. But we got the next two days in, and as of yesterday, I was still having lots of CM, so that doesn't look too bad! I FINALLY received that FertiliTea that I ordered via Fairhaven on Monday (it took 11 business days to ship, it was only supposed to take 2-6 days--but it was being shipped from the States, and it said that sometimes packages get stopped at the border--I'm in Canada). So I started taking that on Monday and I would attribute all of this CM to the tea. Honestly, I haven't had this much CM since before the miscarriage! YAY! Fx I didn't miss the egg on Tuesday!


----------



## armymama2012

YAY for lots of CM Tasha. Hope you feel better. 

AFM-I am tired and my left shoulder is hurting.


----------



## snowflakes120

Just a quick check in!! Well, it's a baby boy!! We are very excited and happy!! As if yesterday couldn't get any better.... I felt 1st baby kicks last night and am still feeling them today!! 

xoxo to all the SMEP ladies.


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Krys! That's awesome! :happydance: You go girl!!
> 
> Profwife-So sorry about AF!!! I hope you're doing alright!
> 
> Dove-How's your pregnancy going?
> 
> Amy-Hehe! You'll have stories to tell your daugher later on! What is your due date?
> 
> Sunny-I totally understand your impatience to POAS!! With your first pregnancy, did you have obvious symptoms before your got a BFP?? I think I would consider the worst case scenario (BFN) and how it would make you feel. I know sometimes I just want to test even if I don't have pregnancy symptoms just to get it out of my mind, and I feel okay afterwards. But sometimes I would feel really depressed. Usually it had to do with how I worked myself up, does that make sense? I would hate for a BFN to ruin your Christmas...but at the same time, a BFP would make it oh-so-much better!! I say go with your gut feeling! I wish you only the best, hun! Fx for you! :flower:
> 
> I second Krys: Alley, what's up girl??
> 
> AFM-Caught DH's fever, hehe! I was ready to give up for this month--I feel SO crappy! But I'm feeling a bit more positive now! I started having more CM on Tuesday, but Yann's fever was way too high, so we skipped that day. But we got the next two days in, and as of yesterday, I was still having lots of CM, so that doesn't look too bad! I FINALLY received that FertiliTea that I ordered via Fairhaven on Monday (it took 11 business days to ship, it was only supposed to take 2-6 days--but it was being shipped from the States, and it said that sometimes packages get stopped at the border--I'm in Canada). So I started taking that on Monday and I would attribute all of this CM to the tea. Honestly, I haven't had this much CM since before the miscarriage! YAY! Fx I didn't miss the egg on Tuesday!

It's going so slowly...I'm 11 weeks. I think it seems really slow because I'm still so scared. It's been far too eventful for me to have any peace of mind. I've had light spotting, I've lost every symptom I had for 5 days, and it took 3 days to get an ultrasound, but at least we got to see the heartbeat. I've had the worst flu of my life for 9 days now, and I've lost 9 lbs because of it, and today I have a tiny amount of spotting again. I've probably popped a blood vessel or something from all of the coughing. The Dr couldn't hear the heartbeat with the doppler on Wednesday, but I have a tilted uterus and it's always hard to hear it in the beginning. The doppler was picking it up though, which was a relief. I so want to be able to relax a bit, but we lost our son at 14 weeks, which is so late, and we didn't find out until we went for an amnio at 18 weeks....so I don't know when I'll be able to breathe easier. I want to fast forward 27-ish weeks. I just wish I could have that innocence that we have before we lose a baby. We're supposed to tell our families at Christmas, but I'm scared to say anything.....glad you asked?? LOL...I'm also at the peak of pregnancy hormones, so my mood is literally all over the place.

Have you decided what you're going to do, Sunny?

Tasha, I hope you caught that egg, it sounds like you may have:)


----------



## mammaspath

fx'd for you Tasha...........just an fyi i really think i conceived baby around the time i was taking tylenol with codeine prescription.......so if your taking any medicine i would bd as much as you can tolerate!


----------



## Tasha S.

dove830 said:


> Tasha S. said:
> 
> 
> Krys! That's awesome! :happydance: You go girl!!
> 
> Profwife-So sorry about AF!!! I hope you're doing alright!
> 
> Dove-How's your pregnancy going?
> 
> Amy-Hehe! You'll have stories to tell your daugher later on! What is your due date?
> 
> Sunny-I totally understand your impatience to POAS!! With your first pregnancy, did you have obvious symptoms before your got a BFP?? I think I would consider the worst case scenario (BFN) and how it would make you feel. I know sometimes I just want to test even if I don't have pregnancy symptoms just to get it out of my mind, and I feel okay afterwards. But sometimes I would feel really depressed. Usually it had to do with how I worked myself up, does that make sense? I would hate for a BFN to ruin your Christmas...but at the same time, a BFP would make it oh-so-much better!! I say go with your gut feeling! I wish you only the best, hun! Fx for you! :flower:
> 
> I second Krys: Alley, what's up girl??
> 
> AFM-Caught DH's fever, hehe! I was ready to give up for this month--I feel SO crappy! But I'm feeling a bit more positive now! I started having more CM on Tuesday, but Yann's fever was way too high, so we skipped that day. But we got the next two days in, and as of yesterday, I was still having lots of CM, so that doesn't look too bad! I FINALLY received that FertiliTea that I ordered via Fairhaven on Monday (it took 11 business days to ship, it was only supposed to take 2-6 days--but it was being shipped from the States, and it said that sometimes packages get stopped at the border--I'm in Canada). So I started taking that on Monday and I would attribute all of this CM to the tea. Honestly, I haven't had this much CM since before the miscarriage! YAY! Fx I didn't miss the egg on Tuesday!
> 
> It's going so slowly...I'm 11 weeks. I think it seems really slow because I'm still so scared. It's been far too eventful for me to have any peace of mind. I've had light spotting, I've lost every symptom I had for 5 days, and it took 3 days to get an ultrasound, but at least we got to see the heartbeat. I've had the worst flu of my life for 9 days now, and I've lost 9 lbs because of it, and today I have a tiny amount of spotting again. I've probably popped a blood vessel or something from all of the coughing. The Dr couldn't hear the heartbeat with the doppler on Wednesday, but I have a tilted uterus and it's always hard to hear it in the beginning. The doppler was picking it up though, which was a relief. I so want to be able to relax a bit, but we lost our son at 14 weeks, which is so late, and we didn't find out until we went for an amnio at 18 weeks....so I don't know when I'll be able to breathe easier. I want to fast forward 27-ish weeks. I just wish I could have that innocence that we have before we lose a baby. We're supposed to tell our families at Christmas, but I'm scared to say anything.....glad you asked?? LOL...I'm also at the peak of pregnancy hormones, so my mood is literally all over the place.
> 
> Have you decided what you're going to do, Sunny?
> 
> Tasha, I hope you caught that egg, it sounds like you may have:)Click to expand...

Dove! So sorry about all of this stress! OMG! 9 pounds is a lot to lose!! And I hope the spotting subsides and that it is just a popped blood vessel like you said! :flower: I totally understand when you talk about the innocence that we have before we lose a baby...I'll be keeping you in my prayers! Hang in there!

Snowflakes-Congrats!!!! :happydance:

Army-Why does your shoulder hurt?? Hope you feel better too!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - congrats on the precious baby boy! Any name ideas?

Tasha - I am here! Still no O for me yet. I have totally been slacking off this cycle. Did a few days of bbt, BD'ed only once so far and just starting OPKs today at CD 18. Shoot, I might have even missed O!

AFM - I filed a complaint with the medical center about the inappropriate touching of my private part during the HSG. I wonder what now!?!?


----------



## Bride2b

Congrats on expecting a baby boy and feeling first kicks Lisa xxxx

Oh god AF is sooooo boring!!!!!!

Think I am going to book in acupuncture!


----------



## Sunny skies

Dove, what a terrible flu, hope your feeling better soon, glad you got some relief from hearing the heart beat. I totally understand about loosing the innocence of pregnancy. I never got to experience one moment of pure excitement as When I learnt I was pregnant Zi also learnt it was etopic, so I never even got a BFP to be excited about, even if just for a moment. I truly hope time speeds up so you can get past that point of worry.

Tasha, looking back I did have some symptoms such as very sensitive nipples, frequent urination and feeling really tired. I think I may test tomorrow as I have a Christmas party at night and at least If I get bad news I can drown my sorrows with a drink. My stomach has been feeling uneasy all week, I've been a little nauseous and very bloated. Could all be AF signs but something just feels different. I'm also tired but its that time of year so trying not to read too much into it.
Sorry you caught DH's fever but yah for lots of CM, looks like you might have caught that egg. Good luck.

Lisa, I guessed right, congrats. How great to feel those little kicks.

May, don't stress you usually ovulate late so make sure you jump DH. Glad you filed a complaint, do they contact you with what happens next?

I've decided I need to know before Christmas as at least I can move past it and enjoy the holidays if I get bad news. A BFP is the only thing I want this Christmas.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - we are taking it easy this month but I do want to time BD to O. Hopefully, it'll be in the next two days. I spoke to someone at the radiology dept and gave them a brief description of what happened. Then they asked me to put it in writing in an email. They then forwarded it to the legals dept. I got a missed call from them yesterday and when I called back today everyone has already left for the day. So I guess I won't know what's up till next week. Only thing is I want my personal info to remain private in case the person (he is a fellow... Not even a full blown doctor yet) who did the procedure on me is a nutjob. 

I hope you get a BFP for Xmas!!!


----------



## dove830

Sunny skies said:


> Dove, what a terrible flu, hope your feeling better soon, glad you got some relief from hearing the heart beat. I totally understand about loosing the innocence of pregnancy. I never got to experience one moment of pure excitement as When I learnt I was pregnant Zi also learnt it was etopic, so I never even got a BFP to be excited about, even if just for a moment. I truly hope time speeds up so you can get past that point of worry.
> 
> Tasha, looking back I did have some symptoms such as very sensitive nipples, frequent urination and feeling really tired. I think I may test tomorrow as I have a Christmas party at night and at least If I get bad news I can drown my sorrows with a drink. My stomach has been feeling uneasy all week, I've been a little nauseous and very bloated. Could all be AF signs but something just feels different. I'm also tired but its that time of year so trying not to read too much into it.
> Sorry you caught DH's fever but yah for lots of CM, looks like you might have caught that egg. Good luck.
> 
> Lisa, I guessed right, congrats. How great to feel those little kicks.
> 
> May, don't stress you usually ovulate late so make sure you jump DH. Glad you filed a complaint, do they contact you with what happens next?
> 
> I've decided I need to know before Christmas as at least I can move past it and enjoy the holidays if I get bad news. A BFP is the only thing I want this Christmas.

Thanks...funny thing is, I can't even imagine a time where I won't be worried about this pregnancy. I'm the kind of person that likes milestones, but I can't think of anything. My viability date is March 21st, (a lifetime away), but even that isn't reassuring. Maybe 30 weeks, when there's a better chance. I just wish this was a nice, lovely, UNEVENTFUL pregnancy. It's amazing what we will put ourselves through, and keep putting ourselves through. I'm anxiously awaiting the notice in the mail for when our NT scan will be. I got it around 14 weeks last time...of course everything was fine, and then apparently very shortly after that day, his heart stopped beating. I wish I had my own ultrasound machine. I think doing that daily is really the only way my mind would be at ease.

Also, if you're going to test early please use a digital, like the Clear Blue Easy Digital one. It's so reassuring to actually see the words, rather than try to decipher the stupid lines, holding it up to the light, and taking it apart, lol. Especially if you're wanting to have a few drinks. I and crossing fingers AND toes for you, you so deserve your BFP:hugs:

Lisa--have you just now started to feel kicks? I can't for the life of me remember when I felt them previously, but I know I'm early for it yet, and plus I don't know if having a tilted uterus makes it harder to feel or not. That's so exciting though, and so reassuring:)


----------



## mammaspath

Just an fyi.......jamie is in labor! Yay!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Omg, I am so excited I want to cry!!!! Good luck, Jaime!!!! Thinking of you!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay!!! Thanks for the update Amy. How far along was she? Just wondering because most of the SMEP babies have come around 36 weeks.


----------



## threemakefive

I think she's 39+1 I figured it was coming soon :) yay jaime


----------



## Tasha S.

Congrats Jamie!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jessica28

Can't wait to get an update from Jaime! Been checking b & b and facebook all day!


----------



## threemakefive

Ok girls I have a situation/ question...I think we as a whole are best to answer this as I know so many have experienced a loss at different stages... 

Well back story is my sil delivered a stillborn girl a year and a half ago....now...upon finding we were having a girl we knew it would be tough for her and only gave her info if she asked....well yesterday she told.me she's had a rough week that she is jealous we are having a baby...I told her I completely understand the bitterness and I have done my best to help with that...she then goes on to shorten it she straight told me why does.her brother get a baby and not her she should get one not him...that she feels like she's living through me and this is her last pregnancy and she wants to feel baby and that its like my baby is her baby...like its her baby but not...and that just so I know she wouldn't like steal baby and run off or anything!!!!!!!!! --- any thoughts on this as I am worried she would take baby now like for real lol....I understand the bitter part but not the rest...anyone else understand this thought process or has she gone off the deep end???


----------



## mammaspath

Wow three......she needs a nutso for sure.....maybe she needs counseling for her loss


----------



## dove830

threemakefive said:


> Ok girls I have a situation/ question...I think we as a whole are best to answer this as I know so many have experienced a loss at different stages...
> 
> Well back story is my sil delivered a stillborn girl a year and a half ago....now...upon finding we were having a girl we knew it would be tough for her and only gave her info if she asked....well yesterday she told.me she's had a rough week that she is jealous we are having a baby...I told her I completely understand the bitterness and I have done my best to help with that...she then goes on to shorten it she straight told me why does.her brother get a baby and not her she should get one not him...that she feels like she's living through me and this is her last pregnancy and she wants to feel baby and that its like my baby is her baby...like its her baby but not...and that just so I know she wouldn't like steal baby and run off or anything!!!!!!!!! --- any thoughts on this as I am worried she would take baby now like for real lol....I understand the bitter part but not the rest...anyone else understand this thought process or has she gone off the deep end???

She very definately needs counselling....honestly I can't think of anything worse than a still birth....so heartbreaking. She obviously wants to have a baby, and I'm sure it was very difficult for her to watch your pregnancy progress. 2 of my friends had babies close to my due date, and it sucked. It really hurt, but I never thought, or said anything like that. I have, however,, thought "Why should that person have a baby and I lost mine?" about complete strangers. Makes no sense, but it's so hard to heal. I feel really sorry for her, and maybe just don't leave her alone with the baby for the first little bit, until she's ok, and YOU feel ok. So sory you're having to deal with this now:hugs:


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks girls its odd to deal with at this point as OH Is in full daddy protecting mode lol...I agree it was tough for the whole family..and that's why I could understand the first extent of it...and I feel sorry for her but she definitly uses all things to get attention and I can't help but wonder if that is part of this....I understand that bitterness when its someone who can't even care for a child or a stranger but I always thought those who've lost were happy for one another no matter how bitter we became...I know I was always happy to see a ttcal get a bfp :) Thanks for the input!


----------



## Sunny skies

Jaime, thinking of you. Congrats!!! Can't wait to see our next SMEP baby.


----------



## armymama2012

Alley, hello? Where are you my friend?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

JAIME!!!!! Saw baby Blake's picture on FB! So happy for you! He is gorgeous! I can't believe you are a momma! You have to tell us your experience. AHHH! So excited!


----------



## Bride2b

:flower: Yay Jaime your a mummy!!! I hope Blake is everything you imagined him to be. I cant believe he is finally here. You must be over the moon, such an amazing Christmas present. xxxx

Dove - I get what you are saying about milestones, I dont think I will be happy until at least 24 weeks when I next get pregnant as at least baby should be viable by now, its very hard to get excited etc. I was relieved with my last pregnancy that I reached 9 weeks with no bleeding (then to discover it was ectopic). With my first I had 2 small episodes of bleeding which terrified me. Getting to 12 weeks you breath a sigh of relief (usually) but sadly once you have had a loss the innocence of pregnancy is swiped from you. I felt good at 16 weeks when I heard the HB and started to relax, the weekend before I went into labour was the first time friends said I looked happy, relaxed and excited about having a baby as I was so scared. Then on the Monday my waters broke at 19 +3. BUT remember this pregnancy wont end like the last, enjoy the time being pregnant (very hard I know). I can look back at my pregnancy with Bertie and say that I have fond memories of feeling him move about etc, if you worry you wont enjoy these moments. I hope that make sense. But overall I totally get you about reaching milestones xx

Emily I think she needs counselling too. I feel very sorry for her as I know how she must be feeling, seeing pregnant people and babies when you were so close to a take home baby is very hard. Giving birth to a baby and not getting to take it home is probably one of the hardest things anyone will ever have to go through. I'm sure she isnt angry that its her brother per se, but probably just angry about pregnancy in general. I am sure when your baby is here she will probably feel jealous but I would like to think she wouldnt do anything silly - your baby wont look like hers so she shouldnt have that desire (IYKWIM). I feel very sorry that her grief has consumed her. Its very sad that she cant be excited about your baby but grief does terrible things to us.

Sunny I really hope those symptoms are the start of something xxx Cant wait for you to test and get that BFP! It would be brilliant to see xxx

AFM af is just finishing up. I have felt very stressed the last few days - not getting a bfp this cycle has really upset me. I know I ovulated from the side where I have a tube and that our timing was very good. Its so frustrating that it didnt happen. I dont know whats going to happen this month, I thought my cycles were back to O on CD19 but last month I O'd CD15 which will be New years day. The woman who does my reflexology hasnt got back to me with an appointment - thats stressing me out as I need reflexology (I am sure this helped me with my BFP last time) and just the fact I feel stress I feel I need reflexology to destress!


----------



## Sunny skies

Well I tested This am and BFN. I guess I've been reading too into my symptoms this cycle. I tested on an Internet cheapie as I didn't want to waist my last digital. I'm going to try and wait until after Christmas now if AF doesn't arrive by then. 

Emily, sounds like you SIL is still grieving and needs some help. Feeling jealous is normal but hopefully she can be happy for you and enjoy being an aunt. I feel badly for her but sounds like you've been sensitive to her feelings and she needs professional help.

Gemma, I'm one of your biggest fans and I really hope this new year brings you that rainbow baby. How did you know which side you O'd from. Only having one tube really adds another level of stress, hope you get an appointment soon.


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks girls I agree. She needs some help hopefully soon so she can be an aunt to.baby.... :)

Sorry abt the bfn sunny


----------



## dove830

Sunny skies said:


> Well I tested This am and BFN. I guess I've been reading too into my symptoms this cycle. I tested on an Internet cheapie as I didn't want to waist my last digital. I'm going to try and wait until after Christmas now if AF doesn't arrive by then.
> 
> Emily, sounds like you SIL is still grieving and needs some help. Feeling jealous is normal but hopefully she can be happy for you and enjoy being an aunt. I feel badly for her but sounds like you've been sensitive to her feelings and she needs professional help.
> 
> Gemma, I'm one of your biggest fans and I really hope this new year brings you that rainbow baby. How did you know which side you O'd from. Only having one tube really adds another level of stress, hope you get an appointment soon.

Drat! Sorry Sunny...I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Kdk24

Happy holidays to each and every one of you! No matter where you are in your journey, may you be blessed with happiness and peace!


----------



## Sunny skies

Hope everyone has been enjoying the holidays. Just thought I'd pop in to check in.
Unfortunately, I got one gift I rather have not gotten... The witch. I guess I knew it was coming. Trying to stay positive. At least I can drink for New Years.

Jamie, hope you and baby Blake are doing well, can't wait to see a pic.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Where is everyone? First day back at work for me today and it's a drag! Did everyone enjoy their X'mas? 

Jaime - Where are you? Enjoying motherhood? We want to see more pictures of Blake and hear all about your birthing experience (at least I do because I am terrible of labor and delivery)!

Sunny - Sorry AF got you. I hope you'll get a BFP this upcoming cycle.

AFM - I am at CD 23 today and I JUST got my positive OPK! This is completely unacceptable! I am at least 3 days late with O this cycle. Plus I DTD last night after reserving DH's swimmers for a week so now I am contemplating whether to DTD tonight again or wait till tomorrow. If we DTD tonight, there might not be enough swimmers (DH has low sperm count) since it has only been 24 hours since we last did it. If I wait till tomorrow, will I miss the egg? So frustrated! We have been trying everything... BD'ing everyday, every 24 hours, every 48 hours and nothing's worked so far.


----------



## Sunny skies

Hey may, hope we're both successful this cycle. I've been off all week, I go back to work Mon and then off Tues and Wed so I can't really complain.

I think you should bed to make sure you don't miss the egg, 24 hrs should be enough to replenish most swimmers, better to have some then none at all. I totally understand about trying every strategy and nothing working. My cycles are getting longer and it's super frustrating as I use to be really regular. Sucks that our bodies like playing games. Good luck.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - I hear ya! My cycles are so irregular. Last month I got a + OPK at CD 18, this cycle it's CD 23. I can never count on when I will O and I am spending so much money on OPKs! I just don't know what else to try anymore. I guess I'll get preggo when it's meant to be. I am going to start Clomid next cycle (if there is one). I am nervous about the side effects as I already have zero EWCM. Why does it have to be difficult for us? I wish you the best of luck for this upcoming cycle. I am so jealous you have the week off. I have work alternating work days this week and even have to work on New years Eve! Bummer!


----------



## dove830

Sunny skies said:


> Hope everyone has been enjoying the holidays. Just thought I'd pop in to check in.
> Unfortunately, I got one gift I rather have not gotten... The witch. I guess I knew it was coming. Trying to stay positive. At least I can drink for New Years.
> 
> Jamie, hope you and baby Blake are doing well, can't wait to see a pic.

Ugh! I was so hopeful for you...at least you"ll be able to relax and enjoy yourself on New Years:)

Bam Bam's...I would get busy tonight too. It takes a bit for the sperm to mt th egg, so if you had a surge today, I wouldn't wait. Good Luck!


----------



## Bride2b

May have you tried 'Concieve plus' its meant to mimic EWCM and helps the swimmers get to where they are supposed to go.
https://www.conceiveplus.com/

Sunny sorry about the witch getting you! Thanks for your support hun, I agree having one tube adds to the stress no end! I had really strong O pains last cycle so thats how I know where I o'd from. I dont often get the pains so was really pleased to get it even though it really hurt!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - I am currently using Pre-seed and I wonder if its just as good as Conceive Plus?


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies...been lurking...promise to leave a real post soon...lol wishing everyone new years baby dust!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Sunny--so sorry about AF!! Thinking of you hun!!! :hugs:

May--Alrighty May, I hate sales-pitching, but after my m/c I had very little CM either...and then this cycle with FertiliTea (from Fairhaven :winkwink: ) I was VERY CM'y...like VERY. It was almost disgusting! :haha: It's 15$ for a cycle--I would recommend trying it! I'm on CD 27 today (Dec 28th)...what CD are you on??

AF: Smack-dad in the middle of the dreaded TWW. I'm going to guess I O'ed on CD 20, so that would make 8 DPO. I'm hanging in there, and I'm not being to obsessive...YET! Hehe!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - I am CD 25 today. Just ovulated last night so I should be counting today as 1 DPO as well! I am taking Fertilaid now with FertilCM. I think it has improved my CM a tad bit but not too much of an improvement! I have to order more Fertilaid for hubby so I will throw in some Fertiltea! Thanks for the suggestion!! I can't believe you are at 8 DPO already! Did you temp or used OPKs this cycle? I hope you get a New year BFP!!


----------



## armymama2012

Ugh....I ate too much cereal (my favorite way to get calcium for baby). I feel like a bloated mess. 

How are you holding up Sunny? And Krystina?

Alley where are you?


----------



## Sunny skies

armymama2012 said:


> Ugh....I ate too much cereal (my favorite way to get calcium for baby). I feel like a bloated mess.
> 
> How are you holding up Sunny? And Krystina?
> 
> Alley where are you?

Witch is on her way out so I'm just trying to forget about TTC for a while and just enjoy new Years. I finally got a call from the fertility Centre and I'll be going in for appointment on Jan 10. Until then I'm going to try and focus on me again and get back into Zumba.

Hope your enjoying your holidays.


----------



## armymama2012

I love Zumba but I just do it on the Xbox. I will start doing it again like 10 weeks after this baby is born. It's always good to shift your focus even if its only for a few weeks. 

My 20 month old DD is recovering from a double ear infection she got on Christmas.


----------



## Bride2b

Preseed is good but from the info I read online Conceive plus is better as it mimics seamen (I think) so the sperm can swim easier. 

We cant get fertiltea here - would love to try it!


----------



## alleysm

Hi ladies !!! Just checking in on everyone! Any new bfps???


----------



## Tasha S.

May-I didn't temp or use OPK's, my O day is completely a guess lol! I rely on O symptoms to guess when it's happening! I'm glad you're going to try FertiliTea, you'll see, it tastes fine! :winkwink: Good luck to you too hun!!! 

Alley-No BFP's since you've come around last. We're really due for good news if you ask me!! How have you been doing??

Dove-How's your pregnancy going?? Did you gain any weight back since your flu? And no more spotting?? Thinking of you!

AFM-CD 29, I'm estimating I'm 9 DPO. I don't feel pregnant, but I haven't tested yet. I'm going to wait until at least the 2nd of January to test! I'm thinking I might even have the strength to hold off until I see if AF shows up...not sure though! :haha:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - I am temping until I get crosshairs and then I promise I will stop. This month I have really tried to relax more. I am probably 2-3dpo today and I don't have any SX so I am probably out this month. I really wanted to give DH a BFP as his birthday present... His birthday is in a little over 2 weeks. Girl, I wish you all the best and hope you get a BFP in a few days.


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> May-I didn't temp or use OPK's, my O day is completely a guess lol! I rely on O symptoms to guess when it's happening! I'm glad you're going to try FertiliTea, you'll see, it tastes fine! :winkwink: Good luck to you too hun!!!
> 
> Alley-No BFP's since you've come around last. We're really due for good news if you ask me!! How have you been doing??
> 
> Dove-How's your pregnancy going?? Did you gain any weight back since your flu? And no more spotting?? Thinking of you!
> 
> AFM-CD 29, I'm estimating I'm 9 DPO. I don't feel pregnant, but I haven't tested yet. I'm going to wait until at least the 2nd of January to test! I'm thinking I might even have the strength to hold off until I see if AF shows up...not sure though! :haha:

I agree that it's past time someone gets a BFP!

The spotting stopped, thankfully. I still have m/s, and I can't believe how tired I am, but I'm thinking I'm still recovering from the flu. I've been sleeping 12 hours a night, AND needing a nap most days. I have no idea how I'm going to cope when I go back to work :( I think I've gaind back a pound. I have a few extra pounds on me though, so I think it's ok:)

I always used to be able to wait until AF was due before testing, I don't know why I tested so early this time....maybe I felt the need to spend money on tests, lol. 

Who's up for testing next?


----------



## Tasha S.

May-I'm so happy you've decided to relax more! It sure is hard to relax about TTC, isn't it?! Thanks for your good wishes, I'm still keeping my FX for you!!

Dove-SOOOO glad the spotting stopped!! And sleep as much as you can before going back to work!! When do you go back and what do you do? I think I might be the one up next for testing...AF is kind of due on the 2nd of January, GULP! I almost don't want to know!


----------



## mammaspath

HHi girls! Hope everyone has a great new years!

May ur chart looks ahhmazing again!
dove glad tge spotting stopped!

Afm....still waiting! Im dilated to 2u and half thinned out....had. y babyshower yesterday and my maternity picks are saturday......then i ready for a baby!


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> May-I'm so happy you've decided to relax more! It sure is hard to relax about TTC, isn't it?! Thanks for your good wishes, I'm still keeping my FX for you!!
> 
> Dove-SOOOO glad the spotting stopped!! And sleep as much as you can before going back to work!! When do you go back and what do you do? I think I might be the one up next for testing...AF is kind of due on the 2nd of January, GULP! I almost don't want to know!

Well, you've only got a couple of days left to go! Keeping my fingers crossed!

Hope everyone has a Happy New Year...we'll be watching it on TV, we'll see if I make it to midnight, lol.

I go back to work on the 10th, for one day then I'm off for 3 more. Have to figure out how to hide my bump. I don't want to say anything until I feel safe, but who knows when that will be, and who knows if I'll be able to hide it that long???


----------



## dove830

Forgot to add that I have my NT scan on Thursday...I'm so nervous!


----------



## Tasha S.

Ladiiiiies!!! I hope you all had a good New Years!!

I tested this morning and BFP!!!! :happydance: 

I'm running out the door this morning, but I just thought I'd let you all know!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Omg Tasha!! Congrats! What great news for the new year! And there you are thinking you had no symptoms!!!!!


----------



## alleysm

Yay Tasha!!! First bfp for new year! Post a pic!!


----------



## mammaspath

Tasha......thats awesome news! Eeek! Yay another bfp!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG!! A New Years BFP!! Great news Tasha!! I didn't have any symptoms either leading up to my BFP!! It seems most people don't!! Sooo happy for you!! What a way to celebrate!!

Sprinkling loads of fairy dust on all the ladies for 2013!! I remember last year I woke up to AF on New Years Day. And now I sit with a baby in my belly kicking me this year!! 

Dove - Good luck with the NT... everything will be ok. It's a good scan - they take good time looking over some things!! I didn't tell work til 16 weeks. Since it's cold in the office - I wore lots of scarfs that covered my belly and lots baggy type clothes bc they are easy to find these days!! Had to do the hair tie trick and lots of leggings. Everyone was so surprised when I told them!! Then I had to go out and buy maternity clothes bc I didn't fit into anything anymore!

Love to all my SMEP ladies!!


----------



## armymama2012

Heading to Er because I think I have a bladder infection and have made pain for 4days and been peeing small amounts every 5-10 minutes since last night.


----------



## threemakefive

The dry spell has ended!! YAY! Tasha!! Congrats girl!!!! Who's next?!?!? :)


----------



## Jessica28

Congratulations Tasha! What a way to bring in the New Year! 
So amazing!


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations Tasha, hopefully yours is the start of more BFP's for the group! x


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Ladiiiiies!!! I hope you all had a good New Years!!
> 
> I tested this morning and BFP!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm running out the door this morning, but I just thought I'd let you all know!

YAY!!!!!!! Tasha!! I'm SO happy for you!!! What better day to get your BFP?! Awesome news, girl.:happydance: Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## dove830

snowflakes120 said:


> OMG!! A New Years BFP!! Great news Tasha!! I didn't have any symptoms either leading up to my BFP!! It seems most people don't!! Sooo happy for you!! What a way to celebrate!!
> 
> Sprinkling loads of fairy dust on all the ladies for 2013!! I remember last year I woke up to AF on New Years Day. And now I sit with a baby in my belly kicking me this year!!
> 
> Dove - Good luck with the NT... everything will be ok. It's a good scan - they take good time looking over some things!! I didn't tell work til 16 weeks. Since it's cold in the office - I wore lots of scarfs that covered my belly and lots baggy type clothes bc they are easy to find these days!! Had to do the hair tie trick and lots of leggings. Everyone was so surprised when I told them!! Then I had to go out and buy maternity clothes bc I didn't fit into anything anymore!
> 
> Love to all my SMEP ladies!!

I wish my workplace was like that! I have to run around on cement floors for 8 hours a day. No leggings allowed, and a somewhat professional looking top. Plus, I'm ginormous...sincerely....I was looking at the bump last night, with my shirt up over my belly. I said to my OH "It's huge, right?" he said "I don't know what to compare it to", I said "to how it looked before" he said, very emphatically "Oh yeah!"....thanks...lol. I was able to hide my first pregnancy until 16 weeks, but this is the 4th one now, my pants were getting snug before I got my BFP, lol...

Who's next for testing??


----------



## Kdk24

Tasha... Congrats lady!!! What an awesome way to start the new year!

Happy new year everyone!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey ladies!! Thanks for all of your kind words! :flower: Alley, I attached a pic like you asked! :winkwink: Sorry about the quality, it's fuzzy! And as you can see, it's a faint BFP, I tested at what I think was 12 DPO!

May-I'm not counting you out! What's up girl?? When are you testing??

Dove-Sorry about the whole work situation...rats! I wish you could hide your bump better for your sake!...but I'm happy you have a good looking bump! :winkwink:

Army-How are you doing?? I hope they give you antibiotics for that bladder infection! 

Girls, I would just like to say that I really think that Fairhaven's FertiliTea helped me get this BFP, and that it's worth checking out! It's only 15$ for a month's supply of tea and the shipping is free in Canada and the US. I just feel like I need to share my secret! :winkwink: All the best to all the women TTC and happy New Years to all!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130101-00147.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## armymama2012

Hey all,
No worries. Mommy and baby are perfectly fine. Turns out that like all our other babies this one has a larger than average head and is already head down which is causing all my pain. Supposed to see an OB next week to discuss in more detail.


----------



## dove830

armymama2012 said:


> Hey all,
> No worries. Mommy and baby are perfectly fine. Turns out that like all our other babies this one has a larger than average head and is already head down which is causing all my pain. Supposed to see an OB next week to discuss in more detail.

OMG, that's horriblr! I really hope they can do something for you, so that you don't need to go the next 20+ weeks suffering....

Tasha--I think you're having a September baby? My daughter is a September baby....summer is HOT, but it's a great time to have a baby :) So excited!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Army-So glad everything's okay!

Dove-Hehe! Yup, I looked it up on the internet and it says I'm due for September 10th! I figured summer would be hot, lol! Last time I was pregnant, it was summer and my temperature soared right away. It's not doing that now, which I think is better...people were saying it was abnormal for me to get symptoms like that early on! ;) Dove! I didn't know you had a daughter! How old is she??


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Army-So glad everything's okay!
> 
> Dove-Hehe! Yup, I looked it up on the internet and it says I'm due for September 10th! I figured summer would be hot, lol! Last time I was pregnant, it was summer and my temperature soared right away. It's not doing that now, which I think is better...people were saying it was abnormal for me to get symptoms like that early on! ;) Dove! I didn't know you had a daughter! How old is she??

My DD is 6--born on the 13th of September, and my DS is 4, born July 14th, Little One is due on July 11th, so we'll have 2 birthdays close together:) Invest in a good air conditioner!! :)


----------



## alleysm

Tasha you must post progression pics!! I know you're testing everyday!


----------



## Tasha S.

Wow Dove! So you're pregnant with #3!!! That's so sweet! You have a nice little family started up there! :flower:

Lol Alley!!! I laughed when I read your post! :haha: I actually haven't tested again, but I'm thinking about testing in a few days just to have a really nice dark line BFP...at the same time, I don't want to waste money! My very sore breasts are proof enough! :haha: How are you doing?? Are you still taking ACV?? Alley, you should really try FertiliTea by Fairhaven. That's what helped me get pregnant. I really believe in that stuff! I only took if for 4 days before ovulation and it worked! I'm totally keeping my Fx for you!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - I am here loathing in my TWW. I feel like I am out this cycle. All I have are some pinches and cramps which are pretty normal for me. I don't have any other symptoms. Btw, I was just reading back and saw you had mentioned how much CM you had this month. I completely think that's what got you preggo! I really lack CM so I will try FertiliTea next cycle because I will need it due to me getting on Clomid. I am taking EPO and Fertilaid with FertilCM now but the improvement in CM isn't that great. I hope the Preseed helped. I stopped temping right after I got my crosshairs from FF. I feel kind of lost!


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha, congratulations. What wonderful news to start off the new year.

So nice to hear the preggo ladies are getting bumps and feeling kicks. 

AFM, going to start my OPK's tomorrow just in case I o early but probably not O'ing for another week. I may have to try that tea, I do get some CM but not as much as I'd like.
Happy New Years everyone and Zi hope we can all get our rainbow babies this year.


----------



## threemakefive

Dove our kids are close in age.... my son just turned five a week ago so this baby will be close to his bday and dd will be 7 in march :) 

Really hoping for some more bfps ladies!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tasha S.

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Tasha - I am here loathing in my TWW. I feel like I am out this cycle. All I have are some pinches and cramps which are pretty normal for me. I don't have any other symptoms. Btw, I was just reading back and saw you had mentioned how much CM you had this month. I completely think that's what got you preggo! I really lack CM so I will try FertiliTea next cycle because I will need it due to me getting on Clomid. I am taking EPO and Fertilaid with FertilCM now but the improvement in CM isn't that great. I hope the Preseed helped. I stopped temping right after I got my crosshairs from FF. I feel kind of lost!

Dear May! I'm sorry you're having a rough TWW. Those really suck! :wacko: I completely agree that lots of CM gave me a better chance of conceiving. Honestly, I had lots of CM before the m/c and didn't have a hard time conceiving, but then after the m/c I went really dry (I'm guessing hormone imbalance or change?). Just 5 days taking the FertiliTea brought me back to where I used to be in terms of CM...and then some! Hun, I wish you all the best! I'm glad you're going to try the tea! And I wish you the best of luck on Clomid. I'd hate to build false hopes, but don't count yourself out yet for this cycle! Sometimes you just don't get symptoms right away! :flower:


----------



## Bride2b

Congrats Tasha what a way to start 2013!! Thats fab news. I'm off to google that tea and see if it can get shipped to the UK. I did look a while ago but think I'll have another scout around the internet.
What symptoms did you have in the tww?

May just chill out and take it easy hun, would be great to get a BFP for you OH birthday (I did read that didnt I?) 

Dove when do you plan on telling work? Or is it a case of how long it can stay a secret?

Lisa I cant believe you are 19 weeks already - wow!

Sunny, good luck this month hun, I'm sooooo behind you getting a BFP! 

AFM - I think I O'd today (woop woop) we bd 1st, 2nd and today, got a peak om CBFM yesterday and a not quite positive opk (not sure if it was because I missed the surge or was too early?!) Anyway, I think I O'd from my non tube side so not getting excited this month as I no that the chances are very slim. But I have O'd earlier (CD15-16) as opposed to CD19 so at least I am going into the tww and can get to the next cycle where I O from my right side quicker - every cloud has a silver lining!


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! I'd like to join if possible! Im on CD 9 today and using the SMEP so we bd yesterday. I will begin OPKs tomorrow. I usually ovulate around CD 13-15. My cycles are on the shorter end though, 24-26 days. I'm giving it a month or two more before we try clomid. Weve been tested with no problems, but ive never been pregnant before and It's been almost 2 years of trying -so it's wearing on me. Good luck ladies!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Welcome Stacergirl! 

Emily - yup, DH's bday is in 2 weeks. AF is due next week and I hope she stays away. I really don't have any unusal symptoms but I really hope we did it this month. I am tired of the let down. I really would like to stay away from Clomid if possible since I don't have any EWCM to begin with. Sounds like you are in your fertile time! Better continue the sexy time! Goodluck!


----------



## Jessica28

A year today since my loss. It is so hard to believe. Sometimes it feels like it's been forever and other times it just feels like yesterday. It hit me hard when I woke up this morning but I went back to work today and was really busy so I didn't have too much time to dwell on it. Also my grandmother is having a hell of a time recovering from her open heart surgery and my Dad has been in the hospital twice since the 27th of December. He is having heart problems again and will go in the hospital again on Tuesday depending on the results of his stress test. It really wasn't much of a Christmas/holiday for me. With mom and dad being gone I was running back and forth between houses looking after my grandmother the best I could. It was exhausting. Been having some back pain today (feels like a mild period pain) so while I still have 5 weeks left, I have a feeling I will have this baby before my due date!

I am so glad today wasn't too hard on me though. I will never forget who and what might have been but so thankful for this little miracle inside me.


----------



## dove830

Bride2b said:


> Congrats Tasha what a way to start 2013!! Thats fab news. I'm off to google that tea and see if it can get shipped to the UK. I did look a while ago but think I'll have another scout around the internet.
> What symptoms did you have in the tww?
> 
> May just chill out and take it easy hun, would be great to get a BFP for you OH birthday (I did read that didnt I?)
> 
> Dove when do you plan on telling work? Or is it a case of how long it can stay a secret?
> 
> Lisa I cant believe you are 19 weeks already - wow!
> 
> Sunny, good luck this month hun, I'm sooooo behind you getting a BFP!
> 
> AFM - I think I O'd today (woop woop) we bd 1st, 2nd and today, got a peak om CBFM yesterday and a not quite positive opk (not sure if it was because I missed the surge or was too early?!) Anyway, I think I O'd from my non tube side so not getting excited this month as I no that the chances are very slim. But I have O'd earlier (CD15-16) as opposed to CD19 so at least I am going into the tww and can get to the next cycle where I O from my right side quicker - every cloud has a silver lining!

May--I HATE the TWW, I'm far too impatient, lol.

Bride--you have such an amazing attitude. I wish I was half a positive as you.

Yes, I want to hold off telling work as long as possible, but I don't think that'll be much longer. I don't have clothing big enough to hide my bump, and my regular clothing looks ridiculous. Also, my work always holds their x-mas party in January, so it's next weekend. All that will fit me that is even a little dressy is a pair of maternity slacks, and a maternity sweater, so, I'll be "out" on July 12th, at 14 weeks, 2 days....not much I can really do about it, unfortunately...


----------



## Tasha S.

Welcome Stacergirl!! I hope you find all the support you're looking for on this thread! :flower: We have a very friendly little group here, so I'm sure you will!

Jessica-I'm so sorry some of your family members are having health problems, that you're exhausted, and that yesterday was a bit rough on you. Anniversaries of sad events are always difficult. I'm glad to see that you seem a little hopeful though! And super excited for you to give birth and be able to hold your rainbow baby!! Keep us posted!!! xoxo

Dove-First off, how did your scan go???? Didn't you go yesterday??? I hope your work Christmas party goes well and that you'll be able to be happy about the news with your co-workers! Thinking of you!

Sunny-I agree with Bride, I can't wait to see you get that second line!!

May-What's up, hun?? How are you doing??

Bride-YAY for ovulation!!!! You asked what symptoms I had had in my TWW, and I'm tempted to say NONE! The day before I tested, my nipples were burning and a bit swollen (although that unusual, considering after my m/c, this has incorporated itself into my cycle), and my breasts were hurting (though not more than usual), I was a bit more tired (but again, it's the holidays, so it's normal to feel lazy in the afternoon), and a bit more hungry. Honestly, I really didn't expect this BFP. :winkwink: Hope that answers any questions you might have had!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jessica - I can relate to you and having to deal with a family of patients. My dad has been diagnosed with a heart condition recently and it's been a world of worries and hospital/doctor's visits. Even though its been a year since your loss, You are pregnant now and will soon meet your baby! Feel better!

Dove - I am soooo impatient as well! I hate the dreaded TWW!

Tasha - I wish I have more to report but I don't feel pregnant and have no symptoms. I almost feel too normal! Sigh!


----------



## ttcmoon

Hello Ladies,

May I join?The idea seems to be great..I am really excited to try it!


----------



## Tasha S.

May-I'm sorry hun!! :( ...but I'm still not counting you out yet! How many DPO are you??

ttcmoon-Of course you can join!! Welcome here!! :flower:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - I am 7 or 8 DPO today. Just some slight twinges but I think I have always had that in previous cycles. :(


----------



## mammaspath

Welcome newbies.........smep is freakin awesome....or this group is anyway!

Bambam.......ur charts still looks fab!

Dove........congrats....i think i saw a us pic so.ewhere? Im so drained!

Gemma!!! Hiiiiii! Goodluck sweets!

Tasha.....hoping u started a trend :)


----------



## Tasha S.

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Tasha - I am 7 or 8 DPO today. Just some slight twinges but I think I have always had that in previous cycles. :(

May-If you ask me, 7-8 DPO is still too early for symptoms to be conclusive! :winkwink: Keep your head up hun!! :flower:


----------



## stacergirl

I usually don't symptom spot because I'm always let down. Last month by boobs were so tender and full, it was strange so I swore I was preggo but af came... Of course!! 

Are all of you ladies sticking to the plan to a t? Last month we did as best we could but had two slight kinks in-one of which was no BD the day of my positive opk! I know, I know! Silly me. But we bd the following morning and bd the night before so I thought we had a chance. My opk was only positive for one day though. But my tips showed I o'd on that day. I'd that normal? 

Trying new plans is the only thing that keeps me excited! Lol


----------



## dove830

Yep, I had my scan yesterday. It was super quick-like 10 mins. I assume if something was wrong they'd have focused on measurements etc more??? I HATE that they can't tell you anything :( heartrate was 155, and he/she was trying to nap, but the tech kept poking him. Baby also had the hiccups, and was sucking his/her thumb, lol. It was really cute. I have a dr appointment next Friday, so I guess I'll find out how the scan went then.....waiting...impatiently, lol....


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I just blew any chance of implantation and probably popped out that would have been embryo out of my uterus just now. As I bent down to try on some shoes, I must have squashed something in or near my uterus because I felt something on the inside move out of place then I jolted up immediately due to the sharp pain. :(

Amy - What chu talkin' bout, Willis?!?! I stopped temping since 3 DPO! Lmao!!!

Dove - How cute to see the baby!!!

Stacer - I followed SMEP to a T the first couple if months then gave up and did my own thing. Still not preggo yet but it has worked for some girls here.

Tasha - I hope you are right because I have a feeling I am out this month.


----------



## snowflakes120

May - Shut up! You didn't blow any chance of implantation!! Wanna know what I did before my BFP? I went trampolining at an indoor facility for over an hour that had a ton of trampolines linked together and even had trampolines on the wall. And I was doing front flips into a sponge pit!! Your all good girl!!

P.S. I didn't know you liked nail stuff and cosmetics!! I've been noticing your FB posts!! I love love love all things cosmetics!! ;)

Gemma - Get it girl!

Krystina - Where are you??!! I think I remember you saying you were starting treatments in the beginning of the year... have you started?? What's the plan??

Jess - Sorry for the 1 yr anniversary of your loss. Head up!! I can't believe how close you are!!

Sunny - Any good lines on your OPK's?

Army - How you feeling?

Tasha - Are you still on cloud 9? Have you tested anymore??!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Snowflakes, you're too funny! :haha: I'm going to add to your story: May, at 9 DPO (2 days before I got my BFP), I went downhill skiing for the first time in my life at Saint-Sauveur (you obviously won't know where that is, but believe me, the hills are HUGE!!! No such thing as bunny hills at that place!) I think I spent just as much time falling (EPIC falling, like, throbbing head because I would knock it, getting winded, etc). I thought like you did May, and actually turned to my SIL and asked if she thought I would wreck the chances of implantation, she said no, so I just kept going down those hills and falling intensely!....ooooh! I'm a nail-polish fanatic too, girls!!

I'm surprisingly calm, but I'm really happy inside! I vomitted for the first time of this pregnancy today, which was less pleasant, but way worth it! I will admit that I did test again this morning! :blush: I got a nice, clear, and dark second line! :winkwink:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa and Tasha - you guys make me laugh! I am still nervous though. Now I have some dull pain on my lower left ab area where I bent over. My husband just called me a murderer for squashing our would have been baby. Wahhhhh!!!! And yes, I am obsessed with makeup and nail polishes! I have been trying to perfect my smokey eye lately! Lol


----------



## Tasha S.

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Lisa and Tasha - you guys make me laugh! I am still nervous though. Now I have some dull pain on my lower left ab area where I bent over. My husband just called me a murderer for squashing our would have been baby. Wahhhhh!!!! And yes, I am obsessed with makeup and nail polishes! I have been trying to perfect my smokey eye lately! Lol

Haha! May, I'm glad you got a good laugh! :haha: Ahhhh!! Your DH is too funny!! Oooh, nice! I've tried to learn to do a good smokey eye, but I'm always disappointed! I have green eyes and lightish brown hair, so I find dark greys/blacks are too harsh for my colouring...any suggestions?? :p

Oh! And I want to add that you shouldn't be nervous! When I got up this morning, I felt an intense pain that felt like it came from my right ovary. I was obviously scared something was happening, but it seems everything is fine! ;)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - At least you already know you are preggo! I didn't even get a BFP yet and my dream is already crushed into pieces! I think I might have flattened my embryo! 

I am still trying to play with eyeshadow colors too. I don't look too good with dark makeup so I am learning how to blend eyeshadow to make it look natural. Perhaps a shimmer gold for the lids and a soft medium brown for the crease will work with your green eyes??? I usually favor warm colors.


----------



## armymama2012

I am having constant pressure since my big headed baby is already head down and pressing on my cervix. Have felt more movement lately though. I also have the second cold in 2 months but it is more into my lungs now.


----------



## mammaspath

may - sorry i was lookin from my my phone this morning.....hahaha i must be crazy!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Amy - pregnancy brain!!!! We're gonna meet Ana soon!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Hey ladies, welcome newbies and good luck with SMEP.
Sorry I've been MIA last few days. Since I was off work for over a week, I had a lot to catch up on.

Tasha, hope you don't get Bad morning sickness but yah for strong lines. 

Gemma, sometimes you can ovulate from the same side twice or the other tube can pick up the egg so I hope this is your month. I will be over the moon when you get your BFP.

Lisa, your pregnancy is flying by, glad your still feeling good. Personally I love shellac, nail polish, I'm obsesses with it actually especially as it lasts 2 weeks.

May, so many girls on this thread have had no signs the cycle they got their BFP so don't stress. I'm keeping my fingers crossed you have good news for your DH's birthday. Hope your dad is well.

Dove, glad your appointment went well and enjoy the Christmas party and sharing the good news with everyone.

Army, sorry you've been sick, feel better soon.

Jessica, OMG your day is coming up so quickly. Is your nursery ready? Hope your famy's health issues get better so you can enjoy your last few weeks.

Amy, are you all ready for baby?

Kristina, where are you? Hope your doing well, when do you test?


----------



## armymama2012

Well Dh flew back to NY so now starts the phase of me being pregnant and taking care of my 20 months old all by myself until November.


----------



## Sunny skies

Forgot to add, no positive OPK yet, lines are still light but O'm having a hard time holding my pee. Trying not to stress as I have my appointment coming up on the 10th.
Aldo good news, I'm going on a cruise mid February, I'm so excited it will be my first cruise.


----------



## threemakefive

Girls we are getting so close to having all you get BFP's this month has to bring a big group of ya....remember the month we got 5?!?!?! It's time for that again :) 

Sunny what is the appt on the 10th for? I have preggo brain and can't keep up with it lol

Tasha glad the lines look good :) 

Krystina, where you at girl?? I have been watching for a good laugh and havent seen you in here!!! 

Bride how are you doing? did I miss any updates from you?!

May don't stress yet, I think only 2 or 3 of us had any symptoms that month we got our bfps...fingers crossed for you!!! 

Welcome to the newbies :)

Afm....Induction in t-minus 38 hours :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am still having some soreness in the area where I bent over yesterday (lower left pelvic area but kinda close to belly button). Am I over-thinking it?

Thanks for all the kind words girls! The moment of truth will come mid next week when I wait for AF to show. I always say I won't test until I missed AF but who am I to kid? I am so tempted to test right now but I just couldn't bear another disappointment.


----------



## dove830

mammaspath said:


> may - sorry i was lookin from my my phone this morning.....hahaha i must be crazy!

Just noticing your picture--you look great!!


----------



## alleysm

dove830 said:


> mammaspath said:
> 
> 
> may - sorry i was lookin from my my phone this morning.....hahaha i must be crazy!
> 
> Just noticing your picture--you look great!!Click to expand...

That's because she's a baby machine!!! I'm certain she didn't gain an ounce!!


----------



## armymama2012

Neither me or my daughter slept well last night. She threw up her dinner around 5 am so cleaning that up and hanging out around the house today.


----------



## Sunny skies

threemakefive said:


> Girls we are getting so close to having all you get BFP's this month has to bring a big group of ya....remember the month we got 5?!?!?! It's time for that again :)
> 
> Sunny what is the appt on the 10th for? I have preggo brain and can't keep up with it lol
> 
> Tasha glad the lines look good :)
> 
> Krystina, where you at girl?? I have been watching for a good laugh and havent seen you in here!!!
> 
> Bride how are you doing? did I miss any updates from you?!
> 
> May don't stress yet, I think only 2 or 3 of us had any symptoms that month we got our bfps...fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> Welcome to the newbies :)
> 
> Afm....Induction in t-minus 38 hours :)

I'm going to the fertility centre so I can get the HSG scheduled and look at my options. My preliminary tests such as blood work and ultrasound went well, I think DH's SA is good too, so we'll see what they suggest.


----------



## mammaspath

Alley.......you are too nice! The photographer did all the work i swear im a house!
Youd better get some of these done when u get a big ol baby belly :)

Dove........thank u! I highly recommend this pics bes experience ever!


----------



## threemakefive

Sunny skies said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Girls we are getting so close to having all you get BFP's this month has to bring a big group of ya....remember the month we got 5?!?!?! It's time for that again :)
> 
> Sunny what is the appt on the 10th for? I have preggo brain and can't keep up with it lol
> 
> Tasha glad the lines look good :)
> 
> Krystina, where you at girl?? I have been watching for a good laugh and havent seen you in here!!!
> 
> Bride how are you doing? did I miss any updates from you?!
> 
> May don't stress yet, I think only 2 or 3 of us had any symptoms that month we got our bfps...fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> Welcome to the newbies :)
> 
> Afm....Induction in t-minus 38 hours :)
> 
> I'm going to the fertility centre so I can get the HSG scheduled and look at my options. My preliminary tests such as blood work and ultrasound went well, I think DH's SA is good too, so we'll see what they suggest.Click to expand...

Good...having a plan will be great :)


----------



## mammaspath

Three.......when r u going in???? I wanna see another baby!


----------



## threemakefive

Amy only 18 hours til I start induction!!!!!


----------



## armymama2012

I wont be getting maternity pictures taken because Dh doesnt want me doing them without him. I will take a 19 week bump pic later today though and post it though.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Amy - You are gorgeous and such a glowing mommy!

Sunny - Goodluck with your appt!

Emily - so excited to meet your little bean! Hope all goes well!


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! Congrats to the ladies who are having babies in the next week/month! 

Has everyone who's doing the smep already passed ovulation? I haven't gotten a positive opk yet so I'm thinking tomorrow. I'm on cd 12.


----------



## Sunny skies

Emily, good luck today. How exciting!!

Amy, that's a great pic, you look great.

Stacergirl, I'm on CD 14 and I haven't gotten Postive O yet, last month I only got positive on cd 17 but hoping I will get positive today or tomorrow like I use to. We can be TWW buddies. Good luck


----------



## stacergirl

Sunny skies-yay for tww buddies!! I hope you get the positive opk tomorrow! I haven't gotten mine yet either, tested today at 10a (maybe too early?) so I retested at 7pm, both negatives. My temps sre still low too! So maybe tomorrow will be both of our days!! And hopefully you won't have to have that HSG!.


----------



## armymama2012

I felt 4 kicks from the outside today while I was sitting down reading to our daughter! Yay!

Here is my favorite of the several 19 week bump pictures I took yesterday:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9231.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

11/12 dpo today and of course my body is right on point with AF. I know she's on her way because of some spotting on my TP. Seeing that and realizing this isn't the month again is like a stab in the heart. :(


----------



## stacergirl

So sorry bambams!! :( try to keep your head up-even though I know it's hard. You never know until she's really here!


----------



## Jessica28

May - I can't say I know what you are going through because it would be a lie. I have been fortunate to get pregnant easily but I know lots of people who have struggled and who are stil struggling. I have seen success stories and there is no doubt that I am going to hop online one day and see your big annoucement and I can't wait for that day!

I got my bfp after saying to my other half that I was done trying and tossed my opks and everything in the trash. I am sending lots and lots of baby dust your way.

xo


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks girls! This is actually my "relaxed" cycle. I stopped temping after I got my crosshairs and I didn't even poas. Usually by now I would have gone through 4 HPTs. I had my hormones tested, thyroid checked, sonogram, HSG and everything was fine. DH has slightly lower sperm count but that shouldn't prevent us from having a baby. It's been over a year now and I just don't know if it's ever going to happen for us. What else can we do? I am losing hope! :*(


----------



## Sunny skies

May, There's nothing I can say to make the hurt go away. I feel the same way every failed cycle and after every announcement that someone so easily got pregnant and takes it for granted. Life isn't fair and you deserve to get your rainbow baby, I wish there was something I can do. I can only say I'm struggling with you and don't want you to give up. I know how frustrating it is and how no matter how relaxed you try to be, it's always in the back of your mind. I really hope AF stays away but if not we're here, vent away. Are you still considering clomid and IUI?
Sending big hugs.


----------



## Jessica28

Well, I got pregnant very easily both times but I can assure you it was and never will be taken for granted.


----------



## Sunny skies

Jessica28 said:


> Well, I got pregnant very easily both times but I can assure you it was and never will be taken for granted.

I think people who've experienced a loss like we all have truly appreciate the miracle of having a baby.


----------



## Tasha S.

I'm so sorry May!!! I wish I could give you a hug!! Have you started the FertiliTea yet??? Thinking of you hun!!

Amy-You look absolutely stunning in your picture!!! OMG!!! You look so young too!!

Emily-Can't wait to hear about how your birthing experience went!! Hope everything is well and that mommy and baby are healthy!! 

AFM-I'm 5 weeks and 3 days today. I'm having lots of cramps, and feeling nervous! Last time I miscarried at 7 weeks and 3 days...I'm just hoping this first trimester will zoom by!


----------



## stacergirl

Don't lose hope May!! It's got to happen for you!! It's got to happen for all of us!!! And hopefully soon!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - Thanks for the encouragement. I actually have the prescription for Clomid filled out and ready to go. I was really hoping I wouldn't have to use it. Thanks for listening to me vent. Having someone who can relate definitely helps. How was your appt? Did you schedule for the HSG?

Tasha - I am going to order FertiliTea this week. I am sure I will need it especially since taking Clomid will dry up my CM. I am so happy you are preggo and hope it's a sticky bean!

Stacergirl - thanks! I hope it happens for all of us soon!

Kristina - where the heck are you?!!!??

Emily - thinking of you. We need to see pics of our next SMEP baby!

AFM - Cramping has intensified and AF is definitely near. This sucks balls! For the girls who has or are taking Clomid, when did you take it and how long did it take you to O? Also, my doctor put on the instructions to go back for a progesterone test 7 days after O. Is that necessary? What did you do to combat the side effects especially dry CM?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey May! Sorry about impeding AF. Keep your chin up girl. I know how hard it can be. But it is all we can do when TTC takes a bit longer than expected! 

I did Clomid on CD3-CD7 for 4 rounds total. I was also on Progesterone supplements during all those cycles as well. I definitely think that the Progesterone (P4) test is necessary at least for my issues that I was having (Low Progesterone was one of my issues). My 1st cycle of Clomid 50mg my P4 was only 13. They like to see anything over 15 when taking Clomid (and anything over 10 on a non-medicated cycle). So therefor my ovulation wasn't a nice strong one that they like with Clomid, so I was upped to Clomid 100mg for the next 3 rounds. BFN's all around for me. I then ended up getting a cyst from taking the Clomid so make sure you are getting ultrasounds very early in your cycle (around CD3) to make sure you don't get them. I then had to sit out and do an all natural cycle for the cyst to resolve itself. After that was my IUI with Femara, Ovidrel and Progesterone which equated to my BFP.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies Im back...I needed a break from everything TTC...sorry for just disappearing :( I am going to catch up today and post a little later.


----------



## Bride2b

Just been catching up with the last few days posts. May I was stalking your chart hoping I wouldnt hear that af was coming - really hope she stayed away and it was pregnancy cramps. But if she does arrive I really hope that clomid does the job for you. I know how you feel with ttc and forever feeling disappointed! I find seeing bumps really difficult as well as birth/bfp announcements in my real life. I think because I never got to have a bump (even at 19 1/2 weeks) not only do I feel deprived of a baby but also of pregnancy and that 'blooming' appearence.

Sunny good luck to you too with you HSG, I hope it does for you like so many others and gets you your bfp.

Welcome to the newbies - I have to say I dont really follow SMEP any more. I did start out that way (or had the intention to - like most of us). 

Tasha hope your feeling well with your new bfp! do you know when your first scan will be?

There are lots of smep babies due soon - so its about time we have another flurry of bfps!

Amy by the way your photos are awesome & I hope Anastasia doesnt keep you having on too long xx


----------



## Bride2b

Krystina are you 13 DPO? How long is your LP?x


----------



## Tasha S.

May-I think that tea will help you, especially if you're going on Clomid and it dries up CM! Let us know what you do next cycle hun!! xoxo

Gemma-What CD are you on?! My first scan is on February 20th--feels like ages away at this point, I guess anxiety will do that! 

Emily-I agree with May!! I really want to see pics of your baby!! :flower:

Krys-I totally understand about needing a break of TTC! :wacko: I wish you many blessings!!! Know that we're here for you...and we missed you!! :hugs: Hope you're doing well!


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> I'm so sorry May!!! I wish I could give you a hug!! Have you started the FertiliTea yet??? Thinking of you hun!!
> 
> Amy-You look absolutely stunning in your picture!!! OMG!!! You look so young too!!
> 
> Emily-Can't wait to hear about how your birthing experience went!! Hope everything is well and that mommy and baby are healthy!!
> 
> AFM-I'm 5 weeks and 3 days today. I'm having lots of cramps, and feeling nervous! Last time I miscarried at 7 weeks and 3 days...I'm just hoping this first trimester will zoom by!

How are your cramps today? I've been thinking of you.

I really think this group is due for a smattering of BFP's, and I think that since it seems quite a few ladies are taking the next step in the bumpy road that is TTC, that it"ll start happening soon. I wish there was a way we could all turn off the stress that comes with TTC, and since we"ve all suffered at least one loss, the stress that comes with carrying what hopefully will be our beautiful rainbows. I'm so glad that I found this group:hugs:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - Thanks for the info. My doctor instructed me to start Clomid on CD 3. How long should I expect O after that? I usually O so late and I am hoping this will help bring O sooner. I really hope this can help. Did you experience any dry CM?

Gemma - Thanks girl. AF got me today. I, too, have a hard time seeing people pregnant with their baby bumps. I keep asking myself when it will be my turn. My best friend is almost 5 months pregnant now and I have been avoiding her like the plague just because I want to be a good friend but I don't know how to pretend all is good with me when it's not. I have just recently opened up to her and told her about my struggles in getting pregnant. It is so hard to keep hearing "it will happen" when you really don't believe it, especially from people who has gotten pregnant without a problem. How are you? Have you started TTC again? How's newlywed life? Also, I took your advice and bought some Conceive Plus. Will use it in place of Pre-seed this cycle.

Kristinaaaaa - Where are you???? How are you feeling in your cycle? We miss you!

Tasha - I just purchased Fertilitea among other TTC things. I barely have any fertile CM to begin with and taking Clomid will definitely make things worst. I sure hope it'll help! As a back up, I also bought Conceive Plus. I have been using Pre-seed but it hasn't helped me get pregnant so far. 


AFM - AF is here with a vengeance. I am going to start Clomid this cycle and hope for the best. Also bought $150 worth of Fertilaid, Fertiltea, OPKs, Conceive Plus, Boost Count and FertilCM. I am ready to tackle this upcoming cycle. A friend of mine posted this today and it's just what I needed to hear even though it doesn't take away the doubt and ache in my heart - "God has a perfect timing; never early, never late. It takes a little patience and it takes a lot of faith. But it's worth the wait".


----------



## Jessica28

Baby Anastasia is on the way! Seen Amy's fb status earlier today.


----------



## dove830

Yay! She got her pictures done just in time!


----------



## armymama2012

Yay! Go Amy!


----------



## Sunny skies

Wow, 2 new SMEP babies.

Krystina, glad your back, hope the break helped. When will you be testing. How you feeling this cycle.

May, you really are fully stocked this month, glad your not giving up, I know it's tough some days. So sorry about AF.

Tasha, your ultrasound will be here before you know it.

Gemma, are you doing accupuncture, any new plans?

AFM, tomorrow is my appointment with fertility centre. I'll find out when I can book my HSG and discuss some of our tests results and get options. My family doctor just told me my DH's SA was a little low (not sure how low) but he may need another sample could have been a sample issue. So things aren't starting off very well. Good news is Zi got a nice clear positive OPK today. I'm still hoping it can happen naturally but I'm so discouraged. I'll fill everyone in tomorrow. Thanks for the support ladies.


----------



## krystinab

Ladies there has been so much going on!

Amy, your piks are the shiznit!! Hope your delivery is going smooth....of course I decide to come back when youre off to labor...smh

Lisa, your having a BOY!!! I am sooo happy for you! Thats awesome. There have bee a lot of boys on this thread!!

Sunny, congrats on the +opk...hopefully you the RE will shed some more light on your situation! Keep your chin up honey!!

May, praying clomid will do the trick for you! I have been using the fertiliti tea for 3 cycles...while Ive yet to conceive it has helped with regulating my cycles :) I read a bunch of success stories and I hope to read yours soon :)

Tasha, congrats hon!! Paying you have a happy, healthly stress free 9 months :)

Gemma, hows it going Love?? 

Army, cute bump.

AFM, this was my chill cycle the only thing I did was use OPKs. Ive officially paid for my treatment and now and just wating for AF. I ran out of my tea last week so I am hoping I dont have a long ass cycle, but at this point Im just really hopefull that the IUI will do the trick!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - my DH has low count too. I think 35 mil instead of 50 mil. That seems to be the only thing since all of my tests came out fine. Let me know what your RE says about retesting and treatment. We haven't seen anyone about dh's issue yet. We are taking Fertilaid for men for 3 months before doing another SA.

Kristina - I am so excited for your IUI cycle. Hope you won't need it though. How much did everything ended up costing and what will insurance pay? I just changed my health plan and it does cover IUI but not sure how much of it. That is my next option.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Amy - congratulations! Baby Ana is precious!


----------



## snowflakes120

Good luck with your appt today Sunny. And get your man to bed! Hooray for + OPK.

May - OV should occur within 10 days of taking your last pill. So you should OV CD17 or above. If you OV after is usually said to not have been effective for you and a higher dosage may be advised. I didn't have any CM either to begin with. Ever. RE said that it was part of my fertility issues (which I am sure you didn't want to hear) - that is ultimately why the IUI was recommended for me. When I did Clomid I did do the FertileCM for maybe 3 months and Evening Primrose Oil for 1 month. Neither seemed to work for me. I still never got anything other than watery for a short time. :shrug: I even drank massive amounts of water and green tea and nothing seemed to work. I am just doomed with no CM. Weird. :cry:

Krystina - Hey Girl! Your back! :flower: So happy to see you back on here! Sorry about needing the break. I am dying to know if you are going to do the treatments!! 

Gemma - How's married life? Seems like you are having a grand time in all your fun pics on FB! 

AFM, I can't believe it but I am half baked. Crazy. 20 more weeks to go. Hubby started painting the nursery... blue, so original I know for a boy. We bought the nursery furniture and glider. I've gone overboard on buying clothes. We bought a stroller and swing. My mom got us the bedding we liked. Hospital tour and going to start registry next week. Booked the flight to go home for Baby Showers on March 9th/10th. Things are moving along. :wacko:


----------



## stacergirl

I just got a positive opk this morning, a little later than expected! We've done the deed since last Friday thinking we'd get the positive opk Monday sp obviously not sticking to the smep in that respect, but have been opk-ing everyday since day 8. We will do the deed again today and Tommorrow (boy this is getting tiring) and then fingers and toes crossed!! 

I was just in the ob office this morning for work and saw a bunch of bumps, so maybe I'll catch that! Lol

How's everyone else? Anyone else in the tww?


----------



## krystinab

May. I am paying $1763.00 out of pocket (my insurnace doesnt cover anything they just give me a discount through parent steps) and another $500 out of pocket for the medicine (Iam working with my nurse to get free samples of the injectibles so I would only have to pay for the trigger which is $70)...needless to say its pretty expensive. Also if I dont O from my left ovary they wont even do the IUI and the cycle is a bust (YES they still keep my money) :cry: 

Lisa, I cannot believe you are half way through..you are having the quickest pregnancy ever!! You know I am so flipping happy for you!!

Stacegirl I am in the TWW too but I am at the very end of it...good luck...get busy girl :sex:


----------



## stacergirl

Good luck krystina! 
Do you ladies think that tonight and tomorrow night is enough? Or more? 

My bbt rose this more .5 degrees.


----------



## snowflakes120

You go Stacer!! Cue the Barry White music!! 

Yeah Krystina for a plan of action! I hope and pray you are 1st time IUI lucky just as I was. I think since you are using injectibles that you should get some good follies from both sides!! ;) I am so excited for you to be starting!! 

Check out this website too, I have heard of girls using it (on another forum based out of the US) and saving a good deal of money on fertility meds. Although, it sounds like you are already getting a great deal from the office and won't need to use them!! https://www.freedomfertility.com/fertility-medications/medications-and-pricing.aspx


----------



## threemakefive

Here is my little girl :) She was born on the 1-7 at 707pm weighing 7.87 and 19.7 inches :)


----------



## krystinab

three shes adorable! congrats honey!


----------



## Sunny skies

Congrats Emily, she's beautiful, glad you and baby are doing well,


----------



## Jessica28

Emily - a BIG Congrats to you on the birth of your absolutely beautiful baby girl!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG. She's gorgeous Emily!! Congrats again!! Looks like she had a bunch of hair!!


----------



## armymama2012

Beautiful Three! Congrats!


----------



## 28329

Aww three, huge congrats on the birth of your baby girl. She's beautiful. 

Sorry I disappeared ladies, i ran out of internet. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## threemakefive

Thanks ladies...yes she has tons of hair and looks just like her daddy :)


----------



## Tasha S.

What a cutie, Emily!!! Congrats!!!! :flower:


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys-You go girl!!! I'm glad you're trying something new and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!! I can't wait to see you get your BFP!! Fx this is your month! And like Snowflakes said, I hope it works on your first try!! 

Dove-Thanks for thinking of me! My cramps have subsided, I have that yucky "period" feeling, but I know it's just my uterus stretching...it's just difficult not to associate that with having my period. I will admit that I run to the bathroom and do what I call my pantie check (lol)...just making sure there's no blood! Everything's good so far! :winkwink: How is your pregnancy going?!?

Amy-Can't wait to see your little Ana!!!

May-Sorry about AF!!! Sending big hugs your way!! :hugs:

Sunny-Keep us posted about how tomorrow goes!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Just got back from appointment. My HSG will be booked on Cd 1 as it has to be done between CD6-12, so more waiting. They will also monitor my cycle, and look at whether fertility drugs may be needed etc. They didn't get DH's SA results from my thr lab yet so they will let us know if he has to go in for another one. Dr seemed very knowledgeable and Centre is rated as the top one in Canada so I hope they can help me. I would love to get a BFP this cycle and not need to go back. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## threemakefive

Sounds good sunny...got a plan now so u should get that bfp in no time :)


----------



## krystinab

Sunny Im glad you got your HSG booked....good luck lady!


----------



## dove830

Three--she's beautful!!

To the ladies awaiting O day...good luck, and happy :sex:

Tasha--that's awesome news. They say that some women get cramping for the first 16 weeks, when AF would normally arrive....like weeks 4, 8, 12, and 16, that could be it too.

AFM, I had my first day back at work today :( However, I was able to hide my bump, so no one noticed. It was really hard being on my feet all day though. I'm hoping that the rest of this pregnancy goes quickly!

Saturday is our Christmas party, and nothing that I own that is even slightly dressy will hide the bump. Tomorrow is my dr appointment. I'm hoping she has the results of the NT scan from last week. If all is well, then I think I will let the cat out of the bag....wish me luck!


----------



## Bride2b

Congrats Emily xxx

Yay sunny thats so good that you have got everything booked in and ready to go - I hope you dont need another appointment though!!!!!

Dove good luck with the NT results - and good luck with letting the cat out the bag!

AFM I am 8 dpo today & stress free!!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Dove, good luck with you NT results.

Gemma, nice to hear your stress free in your TWW, hope I can stay relaxed myself.

Happy Friday ladies!!


----------



## Jessica28

I've been having period type pains in my back and stomach lately. Nothing I can't handle though..


----------



## dove830

Jessica28 said:


> I've been having period type pains in my back and stomach lately. Nothing I can't handle though..

Ooooo....maybe it's almost time! How far do you usually go?

My dr was sick today, so they had a replacement....I hate that, lol. I believe the NT results were good, it measured 1.95, so that's good. I also FINALLY got to hear the heartbeat. My son was with me so he heard it too, the look of amazement on his face was priceless! I said to the dr that I have a tilted uterus, and it's hard to find the h/b, especially this early...blah blah blah, and then the second she touched the probe to my belly, there it was. Baby was showing me up!! LOL


----------



## Jessica28

This is my first baby so I have no idea! Expecting to go overdue though!


----------



## stacergirl

We bd 5 days up to pos opk and the day of a pod opk. Weren't able to the day after and now today is 2 days after-may bd tonight. Do you think I still have a chance? My temps add so weird, I think my bbt shows that I O'd the day of my positive opk though, I should know for sure tomorrow. Thoughts?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacergirl- you mean you bd 5 straight days up to pos OPK? If that's the case, I think your bases are covered!


----------



## dove830

Jessica28 said:


> This is my first baby so I have no idea! Expecting to go overdue though!

Pregnancy brain, LOL....I thought you had 2 already! :dohh:


----------



## stacergirl

Yes bambams! Super exhausting but we did it. Thought u would ovulate on the 13th so didn't want to skip a day! Lol great thanks for your thoughts, I'm hoping so!!!!!!!!

Are you starting your clomid this cycle? How long til you start? I might try it in another month if this continues to not work!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacergirl - I started taking the first pill last night (CD 3) and have to continue till CD 7. I usually O very late so I hope it will bring it up. I am just afraid it will dry up my CM since I don't have much to begin with. With you, they say the best time to bd is a few days before O so I hope you caught that egg!

Tasha - Just got FertiliTea in the mail and tried it. I actually think its good and I had it with honey. I hope it works!


----------



## Tasha S.

May--Yayy!!! I drank the Fertilitea with honey too!!! It is good, isn't it?!?!

Krys--You said you tried the Fertilitea for three cycles?? Did you find it increased CM? How are you hun??

Dove--How did the Christmas party go?!?!?!

Stacergirl--I agree with May, I think you've done all you could! Good job!! :winkwink:

AFM--Nothing to report! No news is good news! :winkwink:


----------



## stacergirl

Thank you bambams and Tasha! Good to hear that! 
Bambams let us know how the clomid goes for you! I'm hoping it works for you!!! Good luck!


----------



## krystinab

Hey Ladies!!

Jess super exciting news about the contractionish feelings you are experiencing...your bundle of joy is right around the corner!!

Stacegirl, you def covered your basis!! FX you caught that eggy!!

May, I really enjoy that tea! It tastes good iced too. I really hope it works for you. Like I mentioned before it really regualted my cycles.

Dove, I am sooo happy you heard that H/B! How old isyour son?? Is he excited about being a big brother??

AFM, well I think DH is getting cold feet about the treatment. AF is due this week but I think hes going to try and push it to Feb...its really hard for him to face the fact that we need a lil assistance. I've already paid for the treatement and they will just roll it over if we decide to wait until next month. I dont want to pressure him but at the same time Im so ready for a baby...we would have been trying for 2 years in April...ugh....anyway I am still surprisingly positive about this :)


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> May--Yayy!!! I drank the Fertilitea with honey too!!! It is good, isn't it?!?!
> 
> Krys--You said you tried the Fertilitea for three cycles?? Did you find it increased CM? How are you hun??
> 
> Dove--How did the Christmas party go?!?!?!
> 
> Stacergirl--I agree with May, I think you've done all you could! Good job!! :winkwink:
> 
> AFM--Nothing to report! No news is good news! :winkwink:

Christmas party was ok. I'm not much of a drinker, but NOT having a couple of glasses of wine was a little weird, especially since everyone else around me was drinking, lol. 

YAY! You're a sweet pea!!!:thumbup:



krystinab said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Jess super exciting news about the contractionish feelings you are experiencing...your bundle of joy is right around the corner!!
> 
> Stacegirl, you def covered your basis!! FX you caught that eggy!!
> 
> May, I really enjoy that tea! It tastes good iced too. I really hope it works for you. Like I mentioned before it really regualted my cycles.
> 
> Dove, I am sooo happy you heard that H/B! How old isyour son?? Is he excited about being a big brother??
> 
> AFM, well I think DH is getting cold feet about the treatment. AF is due this week but I think hes going to try and push it to Feb...its really hard for him to face the fact that we need a lil assistance. I've already paid for the treatement and they will just roll it over if we decide to wait until next month. I dont want to pressure him but at the same time Im so ready for a baby...we would have been trying for 2 years in April...ugh....anyway I am still surprisingly positive about this :)

My son is 4, and will turn 5 a couple of weeks before we have this baby. Both of my kids are SO super excited. Multiple times a day they want to talk to the baby, it's really very sweet:)

I think you have the right attitude about this whole thing. It takes 2, and if your hubby is a little nervous and an extra month would make him more comfortable, then it might be wise to give him that time. That being said, I know how frustrating it is, when you just want to be pregnant *NOW!!*


----------



## Sunny skies

Stacergirl, you've been busy...lol. Sounds promising.

Krystina, I've missed you. I'm kind of in the same boat with my DH. As much as he's on board with the testing and getting answers, he's also still wanting us to try naturally and is making statements like if its meant to be it will happen and how he really is scared about another etopic. We've agreed we will do the month of monitoring and testing and depending on the recommendation, we'll make a decision. I do 't know about your DH but mine gets nervous whenever I mention IUI and IVF, I don't know if he's ready for that. It's so frustrating. I hope you get your BFP and won't need to worry about Treatment.

AFM, just in the waiting game now. Going to try and not symptom spot and I'm not testing until AF is due.


----------



## alleysm

Krystina, Krystina, Krystina..

Girl eff that mess!! You need to PRESSURE him.. he needs to step up, put his boys in a cup, and roll with what happens.. hell girl tell him to either take care of business or you'll have him milked!!! They do that through the "exit" door if you know what im saying... ;) you know im just kidding right? LOL


----------



## alleysm

Sunnny tell him you're gonna have him milked!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

alleysm said:


> Sunnny tell him you're gonna have him milked!!!

I'll make sure to tell him lol. Thanks for untying a smile on my face. How are you, where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## alleysm

I am on a cycle break this month.. i had four teeth pulled and figured i deserved a drug and alcohol induced holiday! Im not gonna lie though.. its been hard not temping.. and i definately cant help but check the toilet tissue to see what my cm is doing.. dh is glad to have gotten a blow job..since those are off limits during ttc.. no sense in wasting good sperms! af is due feb 2 and then the shit is getting real! 100mg clomid and sperm sperm sperm!


----------



## alleysm

I apologize in advance if ive offended anyone with my posts.. please just skip over them next time ;)


----------



## stacergirl

Sunny I'm 4 dpo as well! And trust me, we were busy and nos over it!! Lol I'm pretty sure I have luteal phase defect, I'm expected to get af this Saturday thru next Monday. So the tee is never two weeks, but could also be a factor. I just recently noticed it though! If it doesn't happen this cycle after all that work then I'm making an appointment. And might just end up on clomid or something!! I'm trying not to symptom spot either! Trying to think it didn't happen but that is harder for me because then I feel negative, so I try to stay hopeful! 

Wishing you luck ladies!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Alley, we all need a break sometimes, I'm sure your DH was thrilled to bend the rules lol.

Stacergirl, keeping positive is better than worrying, I agree but it's hard sometimes. Here's to positive vibes and BFP's.


----------



## krystinab

Alley, what the hell is wrong with you?? DH deserved a BJ at least when AF is in the house...LMAO!!

Sunny & Stacegirl I am hoping this is your month. When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Alley, what the hell is wrong with you?? DH deserved a BJ at least when AF is in the house...LMAO!!
> 
> Sunny & Stacegirl I am hoping this is your month. When do you plan on testing?

AF is due next Wed. I hope I can hold out.


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks krystina!! Af is due this weekend, so I usually just hold out to see if she comes bc I get more upset seeing a bfn then seeing Af. So if af doesn't come by Monday then I'll probably test. Im trying to say hopeful but we will see!


----------



## Tasha S.

Fx for our upcoming testers, Sunny and Stacergirl!!! Sunny, I totally understand you, waiting for AF is difficult! Stacergirl, you're strong if you can wait!!! All the best girls!! :dust:

Krys-Has your DH changed his mind/rethought for the positive the treatment?? I know sometimes my DH would get discouraged momentarily and NOT want to do things to increase the chance of conceiving, but then he'd usually come around...obviously IUI is more intense than anything I've tried. What does it seem your course of action will be?? I'm thinking of you Krys!! xoxo

Alley-You're stinkin' hilarious!!! I personally got a good kick out of your posts!! :winkwink: Ouuuuch!! Getting teeth removed looks extremely painful, I've never had it done myself, but I sat through the procedure when my DH was getting his wisdom teeth removed, and I swore I'd never get it done after that, lol!! How are you?? 

Amy-You still around?? I want to see a pic of your Ana!!!!

Emily-How's postpartum???

Dove-How are you??

Army-Haven't heard from you in a while! Everything all right??

AFM-I'm 6 weeks and 3 days today, last time I miscarried at exactly 7 weeks and 3 days, a week away from today. I'm hoping for a very speedy and uneventful week!!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm okay. Trying to stay positive. Pregnancy is going well. Had the flu this weekend but am back to normal except my appetite and I'm ALWAYS thirsty!

What I'm trying to stay positive about is that our car got stolen on Saturday overnight. Went to go warm up the car and it was simply gone. Filed a claim with insurance and filed a police report but I'm being realistic that they hardly ever find stolen cars. Means not only do I have to call insurance again today to see if they'll give me money for another used car but I also have to buy a new car seat, stroller, and diaper bag for my daughter. Ugh...family has been really helpful in getting me where I need to go though.


----------



## threemakefive

Alley hilarious...my oh is excited for a bj too I could hardly do it being so pregnant hahah 

Tasha postpartum is better now... rough first few days being wore out but oh has been a godsend :) 

Fingers crossed for testers :) 

Army sorry to hear that...itll all work out I'm sure and be sure to file all that baby stuff as personal property loss for ins...I got backed into and got ins to buy all new carseats on top of fixing the car only bc I pushed the issue :)


----------



## armymama2012

I've already reported all her stuff that was in the car and told them how much I paid. Now its just a waiting game.


----------



## BeverleyLN

Hi Girls.... I have been so busy with Christmas the new house and everything that i've barely had time to poop! So i wanted to check in see if there are any newbies to add or any BFPs? Can someone update me and i can update the first page

Hope everyone is good and had a great Christmas :dust:


----------



## stacergirl

I know I'm a newbie! 

I'm on cd 24, 7 or 8 dpo. My breasts are tender this morning and I feel crampy. Not sure if that's Af or not. My cycles are usually 23-27 days. I've been taking b6 to lengthen my lp. Should get Af on or before Monday. I'm getting nervous bc I don't want her to come!!! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Fx for our upcoming testers, Sunny and Stacergirl!!! Sunny, I totally understand you, waiting for AF is difficult! Stacergirl, you're strong if you can wait!!! All the best girls!! :dust:
> 
> Krys-Has your DH changed his mind/rethought for the positive the treatment?? I know sometimes my DH would get discouraged momentarily and NOT want to do things to increase the chance of conceiving, but then he'd usually come around...obviously IUI is more intense than anything I've tried. What does it seem your course of action will be?? I'm thinking of you Krys!! xoxo
> 
> Alley-You're stinkin' hilarious!!! I personally got a good kick out of your posts!! :winkwink: Ouuuuch!! Getting teeth removed looks extremely painful, I've never had it done myself, but I sat through the procedure when my DH was getting his wisdom teeth removed, and I swore I'd never get it done after that, lol!! How are you??
> 
> Amy-You still around?? I want to see a pic of your Ana!!!!
> 
> Emily-How's postpartum???
> 
> Dove-How are you??
> 
> Army-Haven't heard from you in a while! Everything all right??
> 
> AFM-I'm 6 weeks and 3 days today, last time I miscarried at exactly 7 weeks and 3 days, a week away from today. I'm hoping for a very speedy and uneventful week!!

Well, I made it through week 14, which is the week that our son's heart stopped beating, although we didn't find out until 18 weeks. I'm happy to be past that milestone. Now I'm looking forward to 24 weeks and viability.....sooooo far away. I'm now finding the heartbeat with my doppler quite easily, so that's reassuring. M/S is not as bad as it was, however, there are still days where it's quite bad, but that's also reassuring, lol. Work knows now, and I was able to go shopping yesterday for mat clothes, since everything I have already is more geared towards summer. I can't believe how expensive maternity clothes are! :dohh::dohh:


----------



## armymama2012

Yeah, maternity clothes are expensive. My mom buys me stuff if I mention needing it. The rest of mine are from friends who didnt need theirs anymore and I've used for the last 2 pregnancies.


----------



## Sunny skies

stacergirl said:


> I know I'm a newbie!
> 
> I'm on cd 24, 7 or 8 dpo. My breasts are tender this morning and I feel crampy. Not sure if that's Af or not. My cycles are usually 23-27 days. I've been taking b6 to lengthen my lp. Should get Af on or before Monday. I'm getting nervous bc I don't want her to come!!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Hang in there, I hope the witch stays away. 

AFM, I'm surprisingly not anxious to test yet, no symptoms but honestly I've been so busy and came down with a cold this week, so it's kept me from obsessing like the last month. If AF arrives next week I need to call the fertility Centre to start my cycle monitoring.

Dove, glad your ms is better and your Doppler is keeping you reassured. 

Army, your half way there!


----------



## mammaspath

Hi girls i am here.......busy new mom stuff and bnb isnt working on my home oc so my phone was is my only source.......hubby is gna fix pc tonight......ill update withe pics later as hppe everyone is awesome :)


----------



## stacergirl

So far still no Af for me. I'm trying to give it through the day before testing though because I don't want to see a bfn. I'm driving myself crazy though...hoping that I will get a BFP but scared to think that way in case I don't! 

How are you ladies?


----------



## 28329

hi ladies. I have my 20 week scan in an hour. I'll let you all know what team we're on.


----------



## Sunny skies

Stacergirl, any symptoms? FXd for you.

28, good luck with your scan.

AFM, AF is due on Wed. I'm not breaking this cycle and I'm waiting it out too.


----------



## 28329

its a boy :)


----------



## threemakefive

Yay 28 a boy :) any names? 

GL stacer...hope u get a bfp :)


----------



## 28329

Yes. His name is George Richard.


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats on the Boy!! 

I think you need to test now Stacer!! 

Yeah Dove for cat being out the bag!! I have to admit I have spent a small fortune on maternity clothes - but I am a shopaholic - one my fav saying from Sex and the City - I like my money right where I can see it.... hanging in my closet!! 

And yeahhh to whoever is giving out BJ's... I can't remember who! That made me laugh! 

Krystina - Are you going to do the injections? What did you and hubby decide?

May - I am totally serious! You need a nail blog! I will totally follow you!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I will consider a makeup/nail blog. It takes lots of time to manage though but I do love cosmetics!


----------



## stacergirl

Congrats 28 on the boy! 

Thank you ladies, I really should test but I'm scared. I think I might actually be pregnant and if it was a bfn then I'd be devastated. The only symptoms are sore breasts for about 3 days now, but they're super heavy and hurt. Hubs says they look bigger too. And the wet feeling which makes me paranoid that it's Af so I go to the bathroom more often to check but no sign of it. I do feel cramping on and off, especially when I'm sitting down. The very last day my Af has ever come on any cycle would be tomorrow. My hubby says to wait a few days to test, which I just might! I went to the store and didn't even buy one. I think my fear is that I've been taking b6 so what if it's really working and my cycle has just been extended a couple days, because normally I'm a 23-27 day cycle girl. I'm
On cd 27 today! Eeekkkk!!! It's like one of those thoughts "it will never happen, but what if this is the cycle?!?" and I don't wanna be wrong! 

Sunny any symptoms for you??? You're definitely testing Wednesday? If so, I might join you if Af hasn't come by then!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacergirl - good luck and hope to hear good news from you tomorrow!


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks may! How was the clomid? Any side effects? Are thru monitoring you with us as well?


----------



## Sunny skies

stacergirl said:


> Congrats 28 on the boy!
> 
> Thank you ladies, I really should test but I'm scared. I think I might actually be pregnant and if it was a bfn then I'd be devastated. The only symptoms are sore breasts for about 3 days now, but they're super heavy and hurt. Hubs says they look bigger too. And the wet feeling which makes me paranoid that it's Af so I go to the bathroom more often to check but no sign of it. I do feel cramping on and off, especially when I'm sitting down. The very last day my Af has ever come on any cycle would be tomorrow. My hubby says to wait a few days to test, which I just might! I went to the store and didn't even buy one. I think my fear is that I've been taking b6 so what if it's really working and my cycle has just been extended a couple days, because normally I'm a 23-27 day cycle girl. I'm
> On cd 27 today! Eeekkkk!!! It's like one of those thoughts "it will never happen, but what if this is the cycle?!?" and I don't wanna be wrong!
> 
> Sunny any symptoms for you??? You're definitely testing Wednesday? If so, I might join you if Af hasn't come by then!!

Only symptom is that my boobs feel heavier, but no more than usual before AF. I know what you mean about going to the washroom constantly to check for AF. If AF doesn't show on Wed I'll test Thursday morning.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

stacergirl said:


> Thanks may! How was the clomid? Any side effects? Are thru monitoring you with us as well?

Absolutely no side effects with Clomid. Maybe the dosage isn't enough? I am not doing US but my gyno wants me to go for a blood test at 7dpo but I am not sure if I will. I have decided to see a RE after 3 more months.


----------



## stacergirl

Sunny what was your bd sched like this month in regards to when you O'd? I'm just curious. We bd cd 5, 8 and 11-16. I got a positive opk on the 16. But I may have O'd the 17? Not sure. Also does ad always come on the same day or does it vary? Is we'd the day she usually comes or after she comes? 

May that's good you don't have any side effects! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Sunny skies

stacergirl said:


> Sunny what was your bd sched like this month in regards to when you O'd? I'm just curious. We bd cd 5, 8 and 11-16. I got a positive opk on the 16. But I may have O'd the 17? Not sure. Also does ad always come on the same day or does it vary? Is we'd the day she usually comes or after she comes?
> 
> May that's good you don't have any side effects! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!

We bd Cd 8, 9,11,14,16 and 19 I should have O'd on Cd 16 or 17. Unfortunately I didn't bd 3 days straight after O so I hope I O'd on the 16th. My cycles are usually 28 - 29 days but they've been messed up lately. I had a crazy 37 day cycle and a 26 day cycle so I'm using my average. Lately I've been testing early and I'm sick of the disappointment.


----------



## stacergirl

Sunny skies said:


> stacergirl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats 28 on the boy!
> 
> Thank you ladies, I really should test but I'm scared. I think I might actually be pregnant and if it was a bfn then I'd be devastated. The only symptoms are sore breasts for about 3 days now, but they're super heavy and hurt. Hubs says they look bigger too. And the wet feeling which makes me paranoid that it's Af so I go to the bathroom more often to check but no sign of it. I do feel cramping on and off, especially when I'm sitting down. The very last day my Af has ever come on any cycle would be tomorrow. My hubby says to wait a few days to test, which I just might! I went to the store and didn't even buy one. I think my fear is that I've been taking b6 so what if it's really working and my cycle has just been extended a couple days, because normally I'm a 23-27 day cycle girl. I'm
> On cd 27 today! Eeekkkk!!! It's like one of those thoughts "it will never happen, but what if this is the cycle?!?" and I don't wanna be wrong!
> 
> Sunny any symptoms for you??? You're definitely testing Wednesday? If so, I might join you if Af hasn't come by then!!
> 
> Only symptom is that my boobs feel heavier, but no more than usual before AF. I know what you mean about going to the washroom constantly to check for AF. If AF doesn't show on Wed I'll test Thursday morning.Click to expand...




Sunny skies said:


> stacergirl said:
> 
> 
> Sunny what was your bd sched like this month in regards to when you O'd? I'm just curious. We bd cd 5, 8 and 11-16. I got a positive opk on the 16. But I may have O'd the 17? Not sure. Also does ad always come on the same day or does it vary? Is we'd the day she usually comes or after she comes?
> 
> May that's good you don't have any side effects! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> We bd Cd 8, 9,11,14,16 and 19 I should have O'd on Cd 16 or 17. Unfortunately I didn't bd 3 days straight after O so I hope I O'd on the 16th. My cycles are usually 28 - 29 days but they've been messed up lately. I had a crazy 37 day cycle and a 26 day cycle so I'm using my average. Lately I've been testing early and I'm sick of the disappointment.Click to expand...

Well you look like you covered your bases. I didn't do 3 says after or any days after for that matter. I hear ya on the disappointment in bfn, that's why I'm scared to test! Lol 

Do you think I should stop taking b6 now? Or keep taking it? I don't want a crazy 30 day cycle, but I was trying to lengthen my lp. Thoughts?


----------



## Sunny skies

Stacergirl, sorry but I don't know anything about B6.


----------



## snowflakes120

Stacer - I took B6 up til got my BFP and even a little bit after. 

May - I didn't have any side effects either. It was working for me - I had good sized follies that we saw via US. It's just like any other med - some people get side effects and some don't. If you aren't being monitored by US to check follicle sizes, the only other way that I know of to see if it is working is to get your P4 tested on 7dpo. Your P4 needs to be >15 on a medicated cycle - if it isn't then most Dr.'s feel that it wasn't effective and will most likely raise your dosage.


----------



## Bride2b

Stace I dont wanna get your hopes up but I think your symptoms sound good. My boobs hurt when I got my BFPs and they only ever hurt when pregnant! Also I had that wet feeling and kept thinking af was there too - I'm excited to see what happens for you.

Good luck Sunny for this week too! I hope the witch stays away!!!!

28 congrats on expecting a boy and what a lovely name too! 

Well I'm on CD6 today & am going to ask my doctor tomorrow if there are any tests that can be done to check everything is in working order, just for reassurance really so I know I am not worrying or stringing this out for longer than I need to!


----------



## stacergirl

Well ladies thanks for all the words of encouragemeant and hopes, but I'm out! :( Af came today. And I was sooo close too. Pretty upset. So i called my dov bc I think a few things could be going on. One being my short lp, I think the longest it's ever been is 11 days. But another I think is my dh sperm analysis. His primary care doc said it was fine and he had two kids with similar results, however not sure if they used ivf or anything because the doc said he went to the same reproductive med doctor that DHs SA was done at. Well my doc hasn't seen his results yet but I faxed them over last week. Today I followed up on them after I saw Af and the way the receptionist said I need to make an appt made me nervous. But I guess the worse they can say is we have to try ivf or IUi. His results said decreased rapid motility and isolated teratozoospermia? Do any of your SO have the same or similar? 

And on fb, a friend got accidentally preg for the 3rd time with her bf. a bit frustrating considering her 2nd just turned a year Christmas day... Ugh! Losing hope over here!


----------



## 28329

So sorry the witch turned up stace. I hope the doc says that everything is fine and you just have to wait that little longer for your rainbow. 

my fiance has a low sperm count and we was told ivf was our only hope. We managed it naturally so its very possible.


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks 28, that's good to know! What did you guys do the cycle you conceived? Did you Stick to the smep? Or anything I should know?! ;-) my husband goes away for two weeks so probably out this cycle as well, but will be at the docs become next cycle begins so hoping that one is it!


----------



## 28329

To be honest we had lost all hope so weren't really trying. We only bd on cd 8 and 11. I didn't even keep boys boys in. i ovulated on cd 12 and got a shock bfp when I was 3 days late. It really is true that things happen when you stop trying.


----------



## stacergirl

That's definitely awesome!! When you say you O'd on cd 12, was that the day you confirmed by temp or the day of your pos opk? Just wondering.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! Its been a long time. 

Stacegirl I am soooo sorry about AF, keep your chin up honey!!

28, a boy! Exciting!

Lisa, hows that baby doing??

We decided to wait until next cycle to do the IUI. This cycle Im just chillin, AF left the building 2 days ago :) I am glad shes gone...so excited about next month :) :)


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacergirl--So sorry about AF! She sucks so bad! :nope: Honey, I was reading over your posts and you mentioned that your DH's sperm have low mobility and something else that I didn't understand. I know everyone really starts believing in whatever got them pregnant, and I'm not sure if it helps, but I thought I'd contribute my story. I know other girls have tried/are trying Fairhaven's products and not everyone is getting results, but maybe it's worth a google search? I've read a lot of encouraging reviews (they have products for men's sperm--mobility and other stuff too). I got pregnant on their Fertilitea--I wasn't producing enough CM to get pregnant before that...the m/c that I had in mid-July really dried me up. The site is fairhaven.com--I really believe in their products (I'm "health food" kind of a girl, so if I can find natural things, I do it!). Again, so sorry about AF, but like Krys said, keep your chin up! You have so much creative potential in you, girl! That's what I would tell myself when AF would show up while TTC. It WILL happen for you! All the best!! :flower:

Krys-Glad you're taking a relaxing cycle! :) 

28-Congrats on finding out it's a boy!!

May-I miss you! How are you?!?!

Dove-Your pregnancy is going well??

Sunny-Fx for you girl!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Gemma, I think getting some tests and being proactive is a good plan. I personally felt it was time to get some answers for me. Good luck.

Krystina, glad you and DH agreed to a plan. Hope this relax cycle brings a BFP and you don't need the IUI.

Tasha, how are you feeling? When's your first ultrasound?

AFM, just hoping AF stays away but not feeling confident. I hate this time when you just worry you haven't done enough.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I spoke to my gyno today and she suggested that I should consider the blood test at 7 DPO to make sure I did O. She said if it doesn't show O, she will increase my dosage for the next cycle. Problem is my gyno is far from me and since I work so much, I might not have time to go for the blood test. I took Clomid from CD 3-7 and I am at CD 14 today but still negative OPK. When am I supposed to O? I usually O around CD 20. Is Clomid supposed to help me O sooner? I normally O on my own but I have irregular cycles and O late. Will Clomid cause me not to O? Now I am worried taking the drugs might mess up my cycle even more. =(

Stacergirl - Sorry about AF. My DH has low sperm count and I also worry that it might prevent us from having a baby. DH has been taking Fertilaid for 2-3 months now. I hope that his count will go up on his next SA.

Tasha - Miss you too! How are you feeling?

AFM - I have decided to go to a RE if we are not pregnant in another 3 months. During this time, I will keep taking Clomid and DH will continue Fertilaid. I think it's enough time to try on our own and if it still doesn't work naturally, I have to suck up my pride and seek help. It is just so unfair that so many people have babies everyday without a problem and I have to go through so much just to try to conceive. So frustrating!


----------



## 28329

stacergirl said:


> That's definitely awesome!! When you say you O'd on cd 12, was that the day you confirmed by temp or the day of your pos opk? Just wondering.

I was no longer temping. I am one of the lucky ones that feels ovulation.


----------



## snowflakes120

Gemma - That is great that you feel you are ready for tests. It can't hurt, right?

Krystina - Hope this is your month! If not, it WILL be next month! Just think you will be due next fall! Perfect time of year! Baby boy is doing great! I'm finally starting to get big - at least by my standards! Everyone tells me I am still tiny! I have yet to gain 10 pds but eating like a horse so happy about keeping my girlish figure! We've painted the nursery and did the registry this past weekend. Gotten furniture and a few big ticket items already. Things are progressing nicely so far. 

Tasha - How ya feeling so far? Any MS?

May - You *should* OV by CD17. It usually happens within 10 days after the last pill. I seemed to get a really fast + OPK with not much notice and then OV the very next day while on Clomid. Maybe it will be the same for you! It should make you OV sooner! I have never heard of it not making girls OV at all unless they didn't OV to begin with, if that makes sense! FX for you this cycle!!


----------



## stacergirl

Thank you EVERYONE!! I think the sa means high abnormal morphology and slow mobility? Not sure. I'll check out the fertility site that you mentioned. I don't think I produce enough cm either but been using preseed for about 8 months. Although I don't put itin 15 min before bd. ive also been taking evening primrose oil, but on occasion and only one pill. I've also tried green tea, I've been taking prenatal for almost 2 years, hubs takes multi vitamins and vitamin c. I've read that the vitamin e can help with motility? I've read Folic acid can help with morph. His count is good but I guess if the majority are abnormal then that doesn't help. 
My doc can't see me til feb 11 so I'll have to wait til then.


----------



## Tasha S.

stacergirl said:


> Thank you EVERYONE!! I think the sa means high abnormal morphology and slow mobility? Not sure. I'll check out the fertility site that you mentioned. I don't think I produce enough cm either but been using preseed for about 8 months. Although I don't put itin 15 min before bd. ive also been taking evening primrose oil, but on occasion and only one pill. I've also tried green tea, I've been taking prenatal for almost 2 years, hubs takes multi vitamins and vitamin c. I've read that the vitamin e can help with motility? I've read Folic acid can help with morph. His count is good but I guess if the majority are abnormal then that doesn't help.
> My doc can't see me til feb 11 so I'll have to wait til then.

Stacergirl-If you do want to try out Fairhaven's products, message me your email and I'll forward a coupon-email I received from them on men's products! ;) 
If any other girl would like the coupon-email, inbox me your emails too lol! It can be used more than once! :winkwink:

Sunny-My first ultrasound is on Feb 20th. 

May-I miss being your cycle budy!

AFM-This is the day I miscarried the last time, I'm feeling really down. :'( I'm going out to supper with my DH to try and stay positive and think of happy things! :flower: Other than that, I'm feeling extremely nauseous and my boobs are absoutely killing me...does anyone know any tricks to relieve the breast soreness??


----------



## alleysm

Tasha.. A good fitting bra and don't take it off...sleep in it ! Keep those jugs confined! It's actually your body producing progesterone that causes sore boobies so that's a very good sign!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - Thanks for that info. DH and I BD last night at CD 14. OPKs are still negative. If you are right and I O on CD 17, I will BD again on CD 16 just to be safe. I have been feeling weird sensations around my pelvic area today - feeling bloated and uncomfortable (could be gas, lol). Maybe it's gearing up for O. My CM just turned watery today but because DH has slightly low sperm count, I don't want to BD again until near O. Could we see a bump picture? =)

Tasha - I miss you being my cycle buddy too. Actually, I wish I was bump buddies with you. =( I had some Fertilitea at the beginning of the cycle but then I read that I shouldn't really mix natural herbs with Clomid so I stopped. I am just drinking lots of green tea, taking EPO and Mucinex. Today my CM just turned watery so I hope I will O soon.

Kristina - miss you girl!

Gemma - Wishing you the best of luck and hope you can start TTC again soon!


----------



## Sunny skies

Well, I'm out, tested this morning and BFN, then hours later AF arrives. In a crappy mood now. I guess I'll be calling the fertility centre to start investigative cycle snd book the HSG. Unfortunately not sure if I can do all the testing as I'll be away on my cruise on Feb 15. TTC sucks.


----------



## 28329

Sorry af came sunny.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - sorry for AF. I think getting the HSG is a good idea to make sure all tubes are ok. At least you can start the processing of elimination on possible causes why you are not pregnant yet. I did all the testing and everything is ok. So we have narrowed it down to dh's low sperm count. I haven't seen a RE yet and that's the next step. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## stacergirl

Sorry sunny!!! Ttc does suck sometimes!! But getting the HSG is a great idea. You should be able to call today to schedule the appt if you have the order. It has to be done between cd 8-10th I think. the procedures not too bad, it's super quick which is good and maybe that will help you get your BFP!!!! 

I was able to get an appt with my doc jan 31 instead of waiting til the middle of feb which is good. I'm thinking we are going to be recommended to try IUI which I guess is ok. I wonder if she will try clomid before that though? Isn't there only a certain time frame you can be on clomid? I'm not sure. 

I do have a question, should I still temp and opk even though dh will be out of town? I'm not sure...


----------



## Tasha S.

Sunny-So sorry about AF! :( TTC definitely sucks really hard!!!! Like the other girls said, I think an HSG is a good idea to start narrowing down the possibilities of why you're not conceiving. Honey, enjoy your cruise!!!! Dig out that bikini and go feel like a million bucks!!! You deserve this!! I don't know where you're from, but up here in Montreal we're suffering at -20C--with windshield feels like -38C--WE'RE DYING OVER HERE lol!!!! Enjoy the sunshine!!! :flower: Is it a Carribean cruise??!

Stacergirl-That depends! How long will DH be gone for and when in your cycle does that fall??? I think if he's missing your typical O date, I'd skip this month...it's good for you to be able to relax! :winkwink:

May-Yup, I would have wanted to be bump buddies even more than cycle buddies! It's just so nice to have someone who to walk through every step of the journey with! :) I want to see you get your BFP!!!

Alley-Thanks for the advice!!! But uh oh, now you got me started on bras. If there's one thing I hate shopping for, it's bras. I guess I don't know what one would classify as a "good supportive bra"--a sports bra?? NOT sexy lol!!!! I could wear that to bed, but I'd feel yucky wearing that during the day. Just to give you an idea, I spend not more than 20$ on a bra (my last buy was 2 for 16$, YAY!), I'm willing to spend more now that my boobs hurt so much, but I'm at a loss of where to start looking...and WHAT to look for?!?! 

AFM-Aside from the fact that I fear I'll turn into a snowman before this winter is over, everything's going well on my side! :winkwink:


----------



## armymama2012

woohoo! Appointment went good. Heartrate was 154 bpm. Still hoping for a boy. No ultrasound but I get one next week sometime! Blood pressure on the lower side of normal but still okay. My fundal height is behind but I expected that. Also I've only gained 8 lbs!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacergirl - how long will DH be out of town for? I would still temp and use OPK only because I want to make sure I O'ed and that there aren't any hormonal problems linked to irregular cycles.


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks tasha and may. He will be gone for 2 weeks. Which is over the time that I would most likely o (unless i o later). I think I might temp because I guess it will be good to see if my lp lengthens. I know it will be frustrating to have a perfectly good o wasted though! Lol


----------



## Sunny skies

Thanks for the support ladies.

Tasha, I live just outside Toronto and this week has been about 20 degrees below 0 so a winter getaway is just what I need. I'll be going on an Eastern Carribean cruise leaving from Miami. We'll be stopping in St Thomas, St. Martaan and the Bahamas. It's my first cruise so I'm excited.

May, did they put you on clomid after all your testing, I wonder if they'll suggest this for me. I'm glad I can finally book the HSG...They'll book it between Cd 6-12


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny skies said:


> Thanks for the support ladies.
> 
> Tasha, I live just outside Toronto and this week has been about 20 degrees below 0 so a winter getaway is just what I need. I'll be going on an Eastern Carribean cruise leaving from Miami. We'll be stopping in St Thomas, St. Martaan and the Bahamas. It's my first cruise so I'm excited.
> 
> May, did they put you on clomid after all your testing, I wonder if they'll suggest this for me. I'm glad I can finally book the HSG...They'll book it between Cd 6-12

Yup, my gyno will only give me the meds after all the testing results came back. Reason is she said there's no point in taking Clomid to help better ovulation if my tubes are blocked. I really don't need Clomid but because I usually O very late and I have long cycles, she thought it might bring forward O and perhaps give me better quality eggs. I am at CD 17 today and I still haven't O yet so I think she'll either need to increase my dosage or it might not work for me.


----------



## snowflakes120

May - Sending OV vibes to you!

Sunny - Enjoy your cruise! I've been to all the ports - you will love cruising! I grew up in a suburb of Buffalo, NY - I wasn't far from you!

Army - 

Stacer - Sorry about AF. And total bummer about hubby being away. I think you should still temp and chaulk it up as a LP learning experience!

And for you May, a bump pic. 22 weeks. Sorry it's huge. I have no idea how to resize!
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/22weeks_zpsed69758c.jpg


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - you look so cute!!!!!!!!! Awwww!


----------



## armymama2012

LOL Was there supposed to be a message for me in that blank space? LOL


----------



## snowflakes120

armymama2012 said:


> LOL Was there supposed to be a message for me in that blank space? LOL

Haha! Now that is what I call a total case of pregnancy brain! I was supposed to say that I'm glad that everything is going good for you and that you find out the gender is a boy next week at the US!


----------



## armymama2012

I'm not going to ask the technician to "search" for gender clues but I hope this baby is a boy and just wants to show off. Had several FB friends who had boys that put their junk right up to the U/S wand, lol!

Dont worry about pregnancy brain. Everytime I put something down I immediately forget where I put it. It drives me crazy searcxhing for 10 minutes to find something I had only 5 minutes ago.


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is well. My bbt went from 97.3 yesterday to 96.1 today. I think today it could've been colder in my house, but I'm wondering if that's an unusual jump. I'm just coming off Af so I know that O is not close yet. I retook it and it was in the 95s. should I look into getting a new thermometer?


----------



## snowflakes120

Stacer - Are you using a BBT thermometer? Your numbers should be going to the hundredth degree... It will be much easier to interpret your chart that way and know what is going on.


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks! It says it is a bbt thermometer. It gives me two numbers before and after the decimal point. Is that right?


----------



## Bride2b

It sounds like a BBT to me. I worked in degrees so I am not sure what the temp should be, although by Lisas post maybe higher? The trick is to look at the dips and rises not necessarily just the temp. my temp would jump around quite a bit after AF then steady itself. I hated temping though, I'd always forget what the temp said as I didnt write it down quick enough where my brain doesnt function in the morning! LOL

Lisa you look awesome!!!!!!! Loving you cute little bump but you defo are looking pregnant - you must be so excited & I cant believe you are 22 weeks already!

AFM CD12 - 3 days until O (thats if it stays at CD15 like it has been the last 2 cycles)
x


----------



## armymama2012

Ultrasound tomorrow at 1:30 p.m. So excited yet nervous because I havent had an official ultrasound since 10 weeks ago!


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, what a cute little bump you have there.

Army, good luck with the ultrasound tomorrow.

Gemma, hope you O on CD 15 and this is your month.

Stacer, I have a BBT but I keep forgetting in the morning, hope you have better luck.

AFM, started my first investigative cycle. I had blood and ultrasound. Unfortunately I got a call back this pm and looks like my hormone level is a little high. It's at 3.05 and when trying to get pregnant they like to see it around 2.5. I'm a little confused as I did the day 3 blood test in Dec and my doctor said my levels were normal. Anybody else experience this. They want to start me on meds to regulate this but I said I wanted to wait to get more info from doctor my next appointment which is next Monday. I also booked my HSG for next Monday too. It's going to be a busy cycle with all the tests/ appointments.


----------



## armymama2012

Going to the lab now. Dr wants to make sure I dont have a bladder infection due to constant headache and lower back pain that Tylenol didnt help with. Then check-up tomorrow at 11:30 a.m. followed by 1:30 p.m.m ultrasound. busy busy busy.


----------



## krystinab

Lisa....you tum is too flipping cute...xoxoxo

Gemma, we are close in cycles...I'm cd12..are you using opks?

Sunny, my RE told me the hormones fluctuate from cycles to cycle and even day to day. I wouldn't look too far into it. My prolactin was super high the first time I was tested like 27 but I forgot to fast before the bloodwork, then two days later it was 8. Something....don't look into it too much...I hope your HSG goes well, fx!

Stacegirl I am guessing your temps will normalize in the next couple days...good luck!

AFM, well I didn't do the iui, not only was DH not ready but I needed some time to get adjusted to the fact I need to give myself needles! Decided not to do anything...not even opks...next cycle should start around 2/16 or so!


----------



## stacergirl

Krystina-I'm impressed you can just do nothing!! Good for you! And I mean that! I'm do frustrated that my dh will be gone part of, if not all of my fertile window. I think my next cycle will be around the 16 of feb too. Good luck on your relaxing cycle!! 

Sunny-good luck with all your testing! Hoping everything goes well! 

Bride to be-hope your bd-ing away! 

Snow-would you mind me asking what your meds along with your iui were intended for? I noticed your first IUi was successful and that's so exciting! So if my doc recommends IUi at my next appt thurs, I'm wondering if I should do it natural or with meds? Thanks! 

I'll be hanging out rooting you ladies and trying to figure out my temps til my dhs back!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Stacer - As long as it is a BBT you should be good to go. I was just confused bc you didn't post your temps to the 2nd degree. Those would be completely normal pre-ov temps for me. As for the meds: Femara - used to induce ovulation/stimulate follicles. Ovidrel inj - used to help mature follicles/trigger release of all mature eggs. Progesterone (I was diagnosed with low progesterone) - helps embryo implantation/prepare uterine lining/helps to maintain the pregnancy after implantation. These all are super simplified explanations. I would def do it with meds without a doubt as it doesn't have much of a success rate without the drugs. I honestly feel super lucky to hit it the 1st try. 

May - I see you OV'd! Kinda bummed it didn't happen within the 10 days though for you. Looks like you timed it perfectly though! Did you decide on whether you are going to do the 7dpo P4?

Gemma - Get it girl! 

Krystina - I know I only had to do the 1 shot but it honestly wasn't that bad at all! Can't wait for you to start cycling!

Army - Good luck tomorrow (update when you can!) and hope you don't have a bladder infection!

Sunny - I had CD3 bloods done. Do you know which one of your tests came back high? Good luck with your investigative cycle! Don't be surprised if you feel like you are living at the RE's office due to all the appts and stuff!


----------



## Sunny skies

snowflakes120 said:


> Stacer - As long as it is a BBT you should be good to go. I was just confused bc you didn't post your temps to the 2nd degree. Those would be completely normal pre-ov temps for me. As for the meds: Femara - used to induce ovulation/stimulate follicles. Ovidrel inj - used to help mature follicles/trigger release of all mature eggs. Progesterone (I was diagnosed with low progesterone) - helps embryo implantation/prepare uterine lining/helps to maintain the pregnancy after implantation. These all are super simplified explanations. I would def do it with meds without a doubt as it doesn't have much of a success rate without the drugs. I honestly feel super lucky to hit it the 1st try.
> 
> May - I see you OV'd! Kinda bummed it didn't happen within the 10 days though for you. Looks like you timed it perfectly though! Did you decide on whether you are going to do the 7dpo P4?
> 
> Gemma - Get it girl!
> 
> Krystina - I know I only had to do the 1 shot but it honestly wasn't that bad at all! Can't wait for you to start cycling!
> 
> Army - Good luck tomorrow (update when you can!) and hope you don't have a bladder infection!
> 
> Sunny - I had CD3 bloods done. Do you know which one of your tests came back high? Good luck with your investigative cycle! Don't be surprised if you feel like you are living at the RE's office due to all the appts and stuff!

It was my thyroid hormone, it was 3.02 and they want it at 2.5?
Thanks, day 1 and I already feel like I was there all morning. There was a mix up as they booked me at a different location so I was already annoyed. They squeezed me in but I ended up being there for 2 hrs... Ugh, so frustrating. I hope the other appointments go more smoothly. So much information, nice to have people who've been through it and can give some advise.


----------



## stacergirl

:) Sorry snow! I didn't realize I only posted one tenth of a degree, I rounded up! I was like man maybe I don't know what the right thermometer is, or what one hundredth of a degree is! Lol
Thanks for the breakdown. Was low progesterone your only disadvantage you were working with? I'm just wondering if they're going to want me on more than one med too. Other than my dh sperm analysis being off, the only other thing I can think I might have is lpd and/or not enough cm. I've been checked for EVERYTHING else! :) I ovulate on my own, my blood work for day 3, 8 and 17 were all good too, I even showed enough progesterone (which is weird bc if I did have lpd then wouldn't my progesterone be low? Maybe I just have a short lp?!). My HSG showed nothing and tubes were clear. I hate meds, but would rather do it to increase the chances. I'm not even sure if my insurance covers any of the meds or the IUi but I'm hoping so! I'd love to be as lucky as you, with 1 successful IUi!! Thanks!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

snowflakes120 said:


> May - I see you OV'd! Kinda bummed it didn't happen within the 10 days though for you. Looks like you timed it perfectly though! Did you decide on whether you are going to do the 7DPO P4?

Hi Lisa, thanks for noticing my chart. So I took Clomid CD 3-7 and just got a positive OPK on CD 18 (Saturday). It is about two days earlier than my usual positive OPK so not sure if Clomid is really working for me. This cycle I have no idea when I O'ed. I usually can feel the cramps and know exactly when it's happening. With this cycle, so far I have only had lots of bloating and some dull cramps one day after the positive opk (CD 19). Then today (CD 20), my temp jumped up half a degree. So I am assuming I might have O'ed on CD 19. I tried not to BD too frequently to switch things up this cycle since DH has slight low sperm count. The past cycles we were DTD every day or every other day and we weren't successful. Maybe giving some time for the swimmers to replenish will get me better results. Now it's all a waiting game although I am not going to have my hopes up.

Oh and is it necessary to do the P4 on 7DPO? Can it be on 6DPO or 9DPO? Lol! I have to work it around my work schedule!


----------



## Renaendel

Would love to join you. We will be starting SMEP this month or next depending on what the doctor says.


----------



## Jessica28

Just home from an appointment. Everything is still looking great. Baby is measuring 39 weeks but hasn't dropped yet. No sign of he/she coming anytime soon.


----------



## Bride2b

May you defo O'd on CD19 - looks like great timing! Lets hope this works well for you and the clomid made your eggs nice and big and strong!

Krystina - good luck hun with the IUI, how mad would it be if you got pg from being all relaxed this cycles - and yay a cycle buddy!

Sunny - I will be interested to see the results of all your tests - I am getting some testing done starting with swabs etc on Friday morning (so no BD for us on Thurs night!) and then getting CD21 bloods done to check on everything. Hubby is going to get an appointment too - just need him to book in!!! But must not nag him - I need to gently remind him! LOL Good luck with them all.

Good luck Jess getting that rainbow here x


----------



## krystinab

Renaendel- welcome, good luck with SMEP! How long have you been TTC?

Gemma, hoping you testing goes well. I feel you on gently nudging DH about the testing...they are so sensitive...smh...I would love to find out I am pregnant before the treatment, so I can get my $1700 back...lol 

May, the TWW is the worst, I think it was good that yall did the everyother day thing. That way you know all of your bases are covered! How long is your lp?

Jess thats sooo exciting, I cant wait to find out if you've been baking a girl or boy!

Stacegirl, hoping an IUI wont be necessary but if it is I hope you're as lucky as Lisa with only one try!!

Lisa, have you thought about any names??

AFM, nothing to report...not sure if or when I Od...and it really doesnt matter...I must admit sex is so much better when your not trying...last night I even told DH I was too tired...LOL I know he was in shock...hell I couldnt believe the words left my mouth...LOL


----------



## Renaendel

Two years, had our first Bfp this month, but I lost it. Caught at 5, lost at 6 weeks. Once the hcg is out of my system we both really want to try again. The loss has been hard, but it has given us hope that it is possible. Trying SMEP so we can know it wasn't missing O that is the reason.


----------



## krystinab

Renaendel said:


> Two years, had our first Bfp this month, but I lost it. Caught at 5, lost at 6 weeks. Once the hcg is out of my system we both really want to try again. The loss has been hard, but it has given us hope that it is possible. Trying SMEP so we can know it wasn't missing O that is the reason.

Sorry about your loss..did your DR say you could start trying right away?


----------



## Bride2b

Welcome Ren - sorry for your loss, 2 years and thats what you get -that is so frustrating and disheartening!The good thing is smep is supposed to be good for ladies to fall quickly after a mc - so lets hope that you get lucky! I think most of us dont really follow smep now but we had the intention to do so & some of us kind of follow the concept. Good luck!

Wow Krystina too tired for sex!!! LOL! I hope you get a refund!!!!!!


----------



## Renaendel

krystinab said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> Two years, had our first Bfp this month, but I lost it. Caught at 5, lost at 6 weeks. Once the hcg is out of my system we both really want to try again. The loss has been hard, but it has given us hope that it is possible. Trying SMEP so we can know it wasn't missing O that is the reason.
> 
> Sorry about your loss..did your DR say you could start trying right away?Click to expand...

As soon as the hcg comes back to zero the doctor said we can start trying again. She doesn't want me to feel like I am missing a chance when my fertility could be increased.


----------



## armymama2012

Wow, that was the longest ultrasound I have ever had! Have to go back next week because the baby wouldnt let them get pictures of its spine or stomach. No gender reveal today either. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## Tasha S.

Welcome Renaendel! So sorry for you loss, they're so hard!! I hope you find all the support you need on this thread, and that smep works for you! :flower:

Sorry for just posting without responding to everyone, but this is going to be a fast one. I just want to ask for all the prayers I can get right now, I just went to the bathroom and saw that I'm spotting....:nope:....that's how my last miscarriage started. I'm just hoping so much that this will turn out differently than last time! I'm nervous, but I haven't given up hope yet!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Ren - welcome! 

Gemma - I hope I O'ed on CD 19. My temp dropped this morning so I have no idea if I did O. Then today, I have painful twinges on my left side. Is it possible to feel the egg traveling down the tube?


Kristina - Thumbs up for the relaxed cycle. Maybe this will be your BFP cycle!?!? :). My LP is about 12-13 days long so I got ways to go. I hate the TWW. I hate analyzing every sx!

Tasha - My thoughts are with you! Are you seeing a doctor? Hopefully the spotting will turn out to be nothing!


----------



## krystinab

Tasha have you called your DR.? Lay down and keep your feet up. You will be at the top of my prayer list!


----------



## Kdk24

I haven't posted in FOREVER!!! Just dropping by to say hello! 

Tasha... I'll keep you in my prayers! I know how scary any type of spotting can be! Relax and try not stress... Easier said then done I suppose? Stay positive lady!


----------



## Renaendel

Tasha' you have my prayers :hug:


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome Rena, wishing you all the best with SMEP. Sorry for your loss.

Gemma, hope you get all your answers too, it's definitely stressful but worth it if it gives us the answers we need. My DH needed to be nudged, good thing men don't get pregnant Zi don't think they would have the patience we do.

May, I really hope it's your month. I heard the O pains usually are before O but Its possible you can be feeling that egg traveling in your tube.

Krystina, I love how you always put a positive spin on things. How great would it be that you get your BFP and all that cash back.

Tasha, thinking about you and praying all is well. Keep us posted.

KDK, any updates?


----------



## stacergirl

So sorry Tasha! Keeping you in my prayers! 

Welcome Rena. Sorry about your recent loss! Hoping you get a sticky bean soon! 

May-hoping you caught the egg!! 

Krystina-I'm sure bd-ing is much better when it's not required!! Enjoy this month of relaxing!


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Welcome Renaendel! So sorry for you loss, they're so hard!! I hope you find all the support you need on this thread, and that smep works for you! :flower:
> 
> Sorry for just posting without responding to everyone, but this is going to be a fast one. I just want to ask for all the prayers I can get right now, I just went to the bathroom and saw that I'm spotting....:nope:....that's how my last miscarriage started. I'm just hoping so much that this will turn out differently than last time! I'm nervous, but I haven't given up hope yet!

Oh honey....try to stay calm. How heavy is the spotting? What colour? Any clots? Did you overdo it today, or strain in any way? I am keeping fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Kdk24

Sunny... No updates here! I got a promotion/transferred to a new restaurant, I'm a restaurant manager for a well know restauranteur. Which is exciting. We'll be moving to NYC in august for another promotion I'll be getting to open a new restaurant there!! 
As crazy as it sounds this would literally be the worst timing in the world to get preggo, so we're takin it easy and just having fun. It's so nice to be able to eat and drink whatever and not worry that I might be preggos. We're jumping back on the bandwagon in April/May.


----------



## Tasha S.

Thanks everyone for your prayers!! It means so much to me!! This morning everything seems clear, I have a bit of a darkish yellow discharge...which could potentially be coloured by a bit of blood, but I'm not counting that as spotting! I've been resting since last night, DH prepared supper and everything. :flower: Arrrgggh!! So the spotting has subsided with resting, but now I'm kicking myself for my last miscarriage--which I know I just need to let go of and stop thinking about. But I feel guilty because last time when I saw I was spotting, I didn't think anything about it and went on with my day...:wacko:...could I have saved that one by resting?!?! "Tasha! Stop thinking about that!!" Right?!?! Dove, the spotting was brown, no fresh blood. Although you can bet I had dreams last night that I was bleeding fresh blood, and it took me a few moments this morning to sort through what was dream and what was reality. I haven't talked to any doctor, last time I started bleeding heavily during my first pregnancy, I called Canada's Health Info phone line and talked to a nurse who said 20% of women spot in early pregnancy. I haven't seen a doctor yet, so I don't know if I should talk to someone. I'm tempted to call the clinic that will be following me and begging for an early scan so I can at least hear the heartbeat and set my mind at rest, but DH went to work with the car, so that would mean I'd have to walk...it's not THAT far, about 15 min, but I'm thinking it's better if I rest, right?! Ohhh ladies! I'm trying to relax, but this is stressful!! :cry:

Kd-That's awesome about your promotion!!!! And being a restaurant manager!! Sounds like an adventure! :flower:

Thanks again for everything, ladies!!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Tasha S.

Dove-I was just thinking that this would be around the time of my "would-have-been" period...maybe a few days before (my cycle started around the 1st of every month)...hadn't you mentioned something about getting period-like symptoms in early pregnancy at the time it would have come or something like that?? I'm trying to make sense of this! Are you doing well, Dove?


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Thanks everyone for your prayers!! It means so much to me!! This morning everything seems clear, I have a bit of a darkish yellow discharge...which could potentially be coloured by a bit of blood, but I'm not counting that as spotting! I've been resting since last night, DH prepared supper and everything. :flower: Arrrgggh!! So the spotting has subsided with resting, but now I'm kicking myself for my last miscarriage--which I know I just need to let go of and stop thinking about. But I feel guilty because last time when I saw I was spotting, I didn't think anything about it and went on with my day...:wacko:...could I have saved that one by resting?!?! "Tasha! Stop thinking about that!!" Right?!?! Dove, the spotting was brown, no fresh blood. Although you can bet I had dreams last night that I was bleeding fresh blood, and it took me a few moments this morning to sort through what was dream and what was reality. I haven't talked to any doctor, last time I started bleeding heavily during my first pregnancy, I called Canada's Health Info phone line and talked to a nurse who said 20% of women spot in early pregnancy. I haven't seen a doctor yet, so I don't know if I should talk to someone. I'm tempted to call the clinic that will be following me and begging for an early scan so I can at least hear the heartbeat and set my mind at rest, but DH went to work with the car, so that would mean I'd have to walk...it's not THAT far, about 15 min, but I'm thinking it's better if I rest, right?! Ohhh ladies! I'm trying to relax, but this is stressful!! :cry:
> 
> That all sounds very positive! If you can rest for the next few days, I'd definately take advantage of that.
> 
> They say that you can't stop a miscarriage, so no, resting wouldn't have helped last time, do banish those thoughts from your head, and try to concentrate on this little bean--that is now the size of a raspberry!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> Kd-That's awesome about your promotion!!!! And being a restaurant manager!! Sounds like an adventure! :flower:
> 
> Thanks again for everything, ladies!!! xoxoxoxo




Tasha S. said:


> Dove-I was just thinking that this would be around the time of my "would-have-been" period...maybe a few days before (my cycle started around the 1st of every month)...hadn't you mentioned something about getting period-like symptoms in early pregnancy at the time it would have come or something like that?? I'm trying to make sense of this! Are you doing well, Dove?

Yep, some women get for the entire 1st trimester.

8 weeks is when I had my freak out, thinking something was wrong. Maybe it's just a common time, lol.

AFM, I'm ok...still nauseous here and there, some days are better than others. 17 weeks tomorrow. 18 weeks is when I found out we'd lost our son last time. REALLY looking forward to V day--still 6 weeks away--as my next milestone, and hopefully then I'll be able to relax some. OH has been using the doppler on my belly every night though, to reassure ourselves. No better sound on earth, than hearing baby's heartbeat:)

Seems like everyone is either taking a break, or starting the nexy step towards getting pregnant. I wish everyone luck and peace. :flower:


----------



## dove830

dove830 said:


> Tasha S. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your prayers!! It means so much to me!! This morning everything seems clear, I have a bit of a darkish yellow discharge...which could potentially be coloured by a bit of blood, but I'm not counting that as spotting! I've been resting since last night, DH prepared supper and everything. :flower: Arrrgggh!! So the spotting has subsided with resting, but now I'm kicking myself for my last miscarriage--which I know I just need to let go of and stop thinking about. But I feel guilty because last time when I saw I was spotting, I didn't think anything about it and went on with my day...:wacko:...could I have saved that one by resting?!?! "Tasha! Stop thinking about that!!" Right?!?! Dove, the spotting was brown, no fresh blood. Although you can bet I had dreams last night that I was bleeding fresh blood, and it took me a few moments this morning to sort through what was dream and what was reality. I haven't talked to any doctor, last time I started bleeding heavily during my first pregnancy, I called Canada's Health Info phone line and talked to a nurse who said 20% of women spot in early pregnancy. I haven't seen a doctor yet, so I don't know if I should talk to someone. I'm tempted to call the clinic that will be following me and begging for an early scan so I can at least hear the heartbeat and set my mind at rest, but DH went to work with the car, so that would mean I'd have to walk...it's not THAT far, about 15 min, but I'm thinking it's better if I rest, right?! Ohhh ladies! I'm trying to relax, but this is stressful!! :cry:
> 
> That all sounds very positive! If you can rest for the next few days, I'd definately take advantage of that.
> 
> They say that you can't stop a miscarriage, so no, resting wouldn't have helped last time, do banish those thoughts from your head, and try to concentrate on this little bean--that is now the size of a raspberry!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> Kd-That's awesome about your promotion!!!! And being a restaurant manager!! Sounds like an adventure! :flower:
> 
> Thanks again for everything, ladies!!! xoxoxoxo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha S. said:
> 
> 
> Dove-I was just thinking that this would be around the time of my "would-have-been" period...maybe a few days before (my cycle started around the 1st of every month)...hadn't you mentioned something about getting period-like symptoms in early pregnancy at the time it would have come or something like that?? I'm trying to make sense of this! Are you doing well, Dove?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, some women get for the entire 1st trimester.
> 
> 8 weeks is when I had my freak out, thinking something was wrong. Maybe it's just a common time, lol.
> 
> AFM, I'm ok...still nauseous here and there, some days are better than others. 17 weeks tomorrow. 18 weeks is when I found out we'd lost our son last time. REALLY looking forward to V day--still 6 weeks away--as my next milestone, and hopefully then I'll be able to relax some. OH has been using the doppler on my belly every night though, to reassure ourselves. No better sound on earth, than hearing baby's heartbeat:)
> 
> Seems like everyone is either taking a break, or starting the nexy step towards getting pregnant. I wish everyone luck and peace. :flower:Click to expand...

I mistakenly posted my reply to your first post INSIDE your quote, lol....d'uh...I blame pregnancy brain;)


----------



## krystinab

can anyone buy a doppler or do you have to have an Rx?


----------



## dove830

Anyone can get one, I bought mine off of Ebay 7 years ago when I was pregnant with my daughter :)


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey all!! Just want to let you know that the spotting stopped, phewww!! It only happened on Tuesday evening, I've been clear ever since! Thanks again for your prayers!! :flower:

Dove-You're almost there!! 6 weeks will fly by! :winkwink:


----------



## stacergirl

Good to hear Tasha! 

I went to the doc today and have been referred to a specialist because as I suspected, she thinks IUi would probably be a good option. So I guess we will have to go down that route. Excited that maybe this will work, but sad to get that news-no one wants to hear that. But thankfully because of you ladies I know I'm not alone! Which is good, so thanks!!! I'll keep you ladies posted-hopefully can go next week. I might be looking at the same treatment as snow (Clomid, shot, progesterone and IUi). If only I could be as lucky!! she did say my short lp could be half the problem though. 

Hope you all are doing good!! ;)


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacergirl-I wish you the best of luck!!!! There's a couple on my block that have a cute little 2-year-old, and they conceived with IUI, and it worked the first time around...and they had been TTC for a year. I hope you have a success story just like that!! xoxo


----------



## snowflakes120

Tasha - I know my co-worker had a day of spotting around her would-be period day. 

Krystina - Hope your last relax cycle is THE one! I just got my doppler off the internet - no RX needed. And it is worth every damn penny. I had a meltdown last week because it wouldn't work - come to find out - it just needed new batteries!

May - Charts looking good girl! I would think that either would be fine. I know I did some a day or so later due to 7dpo falling on a weekend. I'd prolly go on the 9dpo. 

Stacer - I know it sucks to hear the news about IUI but I thought of it as a means to an end of the fertility issues/emotional ups and downs and it was. I was actually quite excited when they told me IUI was next. I know alot of people want to conceive naturally but for some it just doesn't happen that way and that is perfectly fine! It doesn't bother me at all! Let me know if you have any questions once you get into it! The progesterone will def help with the LPD. 

KDK - Hooray for promo!

Welcome Ren. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks snowflake-did you and your partner have any diagnosis that prevented you from conceiving naturally? (sorry if you've indicated this previously). My insurance doesn't cover the procedure so we will be paying out of pocket. Since you're in the states, do you mind giving me a price range for how much the procedure eith meds costed? I've googled it but get a wide range of results. 

Thanks tasha! I'm hoping that's the case! 

May-im hoping your bbt stays high!


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, that's like when my vibrator stopped working and I got all upset, it was the battery's..LMAO :haha:

Stacegirl, I paid $1800 for the IUI & monitoring. I asked the DR for samples of the injections but have to pay $80 for the trigger...hope that helps..

Tasha, glad that spotting was a false alarm. Take it easy lady :)

KD, congrats lady...I am trying to convince DH that we should quit our jobs and invest in a food truck...food is my passion...corporate America pays the bills...ugh

May, lets get it girl! 

AFM, nothing to report...next cycle due in 2 weeks, Im guessing Im in the 2ww...super excited about the IUI...I keep dreaming about babies :)


----------



## stacergirl

Krystina, Love the vibrator comment!!! 
Geez, $1800!!! Ugh now im really hoping the first one works!! So you've had the IUi done before then? It doesn't sound horrible, I just hope I get a good doc that will be there for us!! Hopefully you won't have to have the IUi next month. I still haven't O'd this month yet so I'm hoping we're on target for the IUi next month!!! Dh is very anxious, as am I!


----------



## krystinab

stacergirl said:


> Krystina, Love the vibrator comment!!!
> Geez, $1800!!! Ugh now im really hoping the first one works!! So you've had the IUi done before then? It doesn't sound horrible, I just hope I get a good doc that will be there for us!! Hopefully you won't have to have the IUi next month. I still haven't O'd this month yet so I'm hoping we're on target for the IUi next month!!! Dh is very anxious, as am I!

No I haven't done it yet...just finished paying for it. Feb will be my first try...and hopefully my last... supposed to be calling my nurse on cd1 to get all the testing started. Im so excited!! I got a discount through parent steps because my insurance doesn't cover it. The regular price is $2400 plus meds...so the $1800 was helpful...Where are do you live?


----------



## stacergirl

Oh okay gotcha! I live in Florida. My insurance has paid to find out what's wrong and if something was detected and can be corrected they would pay for that too, but they won't pay for the insemination. Not sure if they cover the meds or not. $2500?! And they say this is the cheaper route! Lol I mean it is cheaper than ivf but still. I don't really want to try the ivf, so hoping it doesn't come down to that!! Good thing you got a discount! I hope I can get one too! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Stacer - I had low progesterone & a shorter LP (11/12 days which appeared after the MC) and my main reason for getting the IUI was that I don't have any fertile CM at all. And just basically just trying for over a year. All my CD3 bloods came back great. The P4 (progesterone) was not good. Hubby checked out great.

Mine was not covered by insurance either. And since it wasn't covered I decided to be a self-pay patient and not run anything through my insurance at all. By doing that they gave me a 40% discount on blood work, ultrasounds and the IUI. Dr. costs/fees & Hospital costs/fees (Office was in the Hospital so I had to pay for their facility fees) were reduced with a 25% discount. RE/FS reviewed all ultrasounds and blood work so I had to pay for her to do that. There was no discount given for Hubby's Sperm Wash (you have to have this done for the IUI - you have no choice) because for some reason they don't give one. It was $500. Even if I had run all the stuff I just mentioned through insurance - I didn't get any sort of discount and it didn't go towards my super high deductible anyways so it made no sense in using insurance at all in my situation. In the end I believe with my drugs and everything it cost about $2K for that one cycle (would have have been wayyyyyy higher without the discounts I got!!) - I paid it all off right away (they will do payment plans) but it seems so far back and I don't want to think about how much it cost so I am pretty sure it was right around there price wise!! It will depend on which drugs they want you to use - Injectibles are much for expensive and will increase your cost significantly. Hope this helps.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hey girls, just wanted to drop in and say that I vow never to go out with any of my girlfriends again. This happens everytime. I met up with a friend who has a two year old. She is one of the first people to know I was struggling to TTC. She started trying a few months after me and no surprise, she is 3.5 months pregnant. Oh, and so is her sister. This really makes me feel like crap. :(


----------



## Tasha S.

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Hey girls, just wanted to drop in and say that I vow never to go out with any of my girlfriends again. This happens everytime. I met up with a friend who has a two year old. She is one of the first people to know I was struggling to TTC. She started trying a few months after me and no surprise, she is 3.5 months pregnant. Oh, and so is her sister. This really makes me feel like crap. :(

I'm so sorry May!!!! :nope:

.........ladies, I'm spotting again. :nope: I called Canada's health line, and they said rest tonight and walk-in clinic tomorrow. It looks like that's happening....*sigh*...I was really hoping this would go well, no scares. Looks like it's going to be the bumpy road!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Oh Tasha, I hope all goes well and the spotting goes away. Thinking of you!


----------



## Kdk24

Tasha... I'm so sorry hun! I'll keep you in my thoughts. Keep us posted tomorrow!


----------



## Tasha S.

Update this morning: So the spotting went away within an hour or two that it came yesterday afternoon. I took it easy all evening and tried 2 clinics this morning, but they were both closed--obviously, it's Saturday! I'm still trying to wrap my head around why the nurse would have said to go to a clinic on the weekend--maybe she forgot that yesterday was Friday?! So we ended up going to emergency to speak to the nurse. Basically, she said just don't worry about it, that some women spot in early pregnancy, especially on the weeks that they would have gotten their periods (she said that she did with her 4 pregnancies!). So I'm trying to not care or worry about it if it happens again...but it's SO hard! They wouldn't give me a scan or anything, not even let me hear the heartbeat! Just don't worry, they say! So I'm trying to do just that! :winkwink: 

All you girlies (Krys, Stacergirl, ... and Sunny, were you going to try it too?? Sorry, I forget now!!) doing IUI soon, keep us updated on when you're starting!!! Fx for all of you!!! 

May-Are you feeling a bit better after yesterday?? I'm so sorry that happened! That was insensitive of your friend. :( I think it would have been better if she had let you know earlier in her pregnancy and NOT at a time when you would have to be around her afterwards. I know when my older sister got pregnant (she's 9 weeks ahead of me), she gave me a call, and I was so happy for her on the phone, but then I bawled my eyes out after the call! And it's not because you're not happy for the person, it's just it's hard to deal with the topic of pregnancy. I'm thinking of you May! :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

I dont know what to say anymore. It seems doing basically any activity that involves bending over makes me cramp up. Grocery shopping for an hour had me in quite a bit of pain last night. .


----------



## stacergirl

Ughhhh sooo sorry May! That so sucks!! I haven't yet gotten the call yet but I know it will come (but I pray it's after mine to them)!! I have a friend who started ttc a year after me and wanted sympathy when it didn't happen as soon as she wanted. Needless to say I avoid that topic with her. But fear they will fall pg before us. And my sister is going to start ttc soon so that stresses me out too bc if it's easy for them (as much as I'll be happy bc I don't wish this on anyone) it will still be hard and put a damper on our relationship.. It's so frustrating being in that age group where it's time to get pg but it's not happening easily! Then another friend has announced her 3rd accident-come on!! Use bcp-her 2nd accident wasn't even a year old when she found out she was pg. and then of course there's those others that got pg on their first attempt.

I hope it happens soon for all of us. I'm starting to get a little bitter and I don't like it!!


----------



## stacergirl

snowflakes120 said:


> Stacer - I had low progesterone & a shorter LP (11/12 days which appeared after the MC) and my main reason for getting the IUI was that I don't have any fertile CM at all. And just basically just trying for over a year. All my CD3 bloods came back great. The P4 (progesterone) was not good. Hubby checked out great.
> 
> Mine was not covered by insurance either. And since it wasn't covered I decided to be a self-pay patient and not run anything through my insurance at all. By doing that they gave me a 40% discount on blood work, ultrasounds and the IUI. Dr. costs/fees & Hospital costs/fees (Office was in the Hospital so I had to pay for their facility fees) were reduced with a 25% discount. RE/FS reviewed all ultrasounds and blood work so I had to pay for her to do that. There was no discount given for Hubby's Sperm Wash (you have to have this done for the IUI - you have no choice) because for some reason they don't give one. It was $500. Even if I had run all the stuff I just mentioned through insurance - I didn't get any sort of discount and it didn't go towards my super high deductible anyways so it made no sense in using insurance at all in my situation. In the end I believe with my drugs and everything it cost about $2K for that one cycle (would have have been wayyyyyy higher without the discounts I got!!) - I paid it all off right away (they will do payment plans) but it seems so far back and I don't want to think about how much it cost so I am pretty sure it was right around there price wise!! It will depend on which drugs they want you to use - Injectibles are much for expensive and will increase your cost significantly. Hope this helps.

Thanks so much for this post! Love all the informstionx I was thinking the IUi would be around $800, but I was way wrong. So glad it was worth the money for you. Dh wants to be pretty aggressive with the assisted reproduction so were not wasting money, and because were ready to get our BFP. So I hope we jump right into what's going to actually work and not waste money on things that won't. I wonder about my cm too. I don't know if I have enough or what. We've been using preseed though for that. Did they actually test your cm or just do a check and noticed you didn't have any?<- sorry if that's a stupid question! Lol


Tasha-hang in there!! I'm sure you're going crazy but try to stay calm and relax the best you can!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - I am glad that you at least got to speak with someone. I know you are worried but really try not to. Do as much resting as possible and wait to see on Monday. 

I am doing ok, I guess. It's not the end of the world that another person got pregnant who started TTC after me. It just feels a bit like a slap in the face that we have failed for so many months. And you are right, my friend and I text each other to see how we are doing from time to time with TTC. I stopped hearing from her after early Dec and I should have known. I just wished she would have told me beforehand, instead of telling me at a group lunch. I feel like I was caught off guard and that I didn't know what to feel at the moment - although I definitely threw my arms around her and congratulated her out of automatic response. Afterwards, I just felt embarrassed that I had to deal with my feelings of "still not pregnant, but someone else is" in front of other girls. Thanks for listening to me vent. I don't know what I would so without you girls who can relate to me this much.


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, I do glad your still around. You have so much great info and nice to know we can turn to you. Hope your doing well.

Tasha, thinking of you, sorry the spotting happened again and you weren't offered any scan or reassurance. Take it easy and keep us posted.

Krystina, how's you TWW going? 

Stacer, sounds like your DH is fully inboard which is great. A lot of men get all weirded out when treatment gets intrusive so It's nice to hear he's fully on board. Good luck, sounds like you have a plan.

May, I don'tind the vent, I often feel the way you do and it sucks when your taken off guard and have to put on that brave face. Few people understand how you can be happy for someone yet broken inside. I have a friend who's just opened up about starting fertility treatments and its nice to have someone to talk to about it but I worry about the day she announces she's pregnant with number 2 and I'm still trying. It's hard not to feel jealous and upset and I've realized it's normal and I can't be upset about how I feel. 

Army, hope the cramping stops and you can resume normal activity cramp free.

AFM, tomorrow I get the HSG done. I hope I'm okay afterwards as I have to attend a meeting at work afterwards. I'm relieved I'm finally getting it done but nervous.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

stacergirl said:


> Ughhhh sooo sorry May! That so sucks!! I haven't yet gotten the call yet but I know it will come (but I pray it's after mine to them)!! I have a friend who started ttc a year after me and wanted sympathy when it didn't happen as soon as she wanted. Needless to say I avoid that topic with her. But fear they will fall pg before us. And my sister is going to start ttc soon so that stresses me out too bc if it's easy for them (as much as I'll be happy bc I don't wish this on anyone) it will still be hard and put a damper on our relationship.. It's so frustrating being in that age group where it's time to get pg but it's not happening easily! Then another friend has announced her 3rd accident-come on!! Use bcp-her 2nd accident wasn't even a year old when she found out she was pg. and then of course there's those others that got pg on their first attempt.
> 
> I hope it happens soon for all of us. I'm starting to get a little bitter and I don't like it!!

It seems everyone I know who was TTC after me has already fallen pregnant. It's hard to think it might never happen for us. Hardest part is trying to be happy for someone when you are so heartbroken on the inside. I hope we all get our BFP soon.


----------



## stacergirl

Sunny-good luck on your HSG tomorrow. You should get some insight as to how the test went after its over. Hoping its good news! And thanks, it's nice my dh is on board. I think I'm more hurt by the fact we have to look towards treatments then he is...but it is what it is, even though it doesn't seem fair at times. 

Tasha and army-hope you're both feeling better! 

May-its so nice to know im not alone feeling this way. I've given very minimal information to my friends and even family about my ttc path. I don't feel as though they support me enough in how I'm feeling when I've shared information so ive stopped opening up. I'm not sure if that's better or worse because I get upset when they say certain things and they don't know it, but if they did know I think they would say the same things that upset me so whatever. Although I've known these girls my whole life, I've kinda find out they won't be there for me the way I'd like when I need them the most-which is unfortunate. 

Afm I think I've ovulated today or will tomorrow. Temps haven't gone up but got pos opk yesterday and today, but dh isn't here so no bding for me. It will still be nice to see if my lp is lengthened .


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Good luck with HSG today, Sunny!


----------



## Renaendel

Well I am out again ladies, now for a few months. It turned out to be a heterotopic pregnancy. They found it Friday night at the ER. I ended up having my right tube removed that as a surprise to us all held a twin babe. Is there anyone in here I could pm about what they experienced after their salpingectomy? Ttc will be on hold for 3 months now.


----------



## stacergirl

So sorry renae!!! Hope your doing okay! I unfortunately can't help but I hope someone here can. Good luck!!


----------



## Bride2b

Renaendel said:


> Well I am out again ladies, now for a few months. It turned out to be a heterotopic pregnancy. They found it Friday night at the ER. I ended up having my right tube removed that as a surprise to us all held a twin babe. Is there anyone in here I could pm about what they experienced after their salpingectomy? Ttc will be on hold for 3 months now.

Oh I am so sorry about this, I have never heard to a twin ectopic. 

I had a salpingectomy (removal of tube) in July, so if you have any questions feel free to ask. Mine was a shock too as I had gotten to 9 weeks with no problems and just had a scan for reassurance (luckily) as it was about to burst. My baby had a heartbeat which makes it even worse knowing it was thriving :cry: Anyway I started to bleed a few days after surgery and then I didnt get AF for 8-9 weeks after this bleed.

Sunny good luck for today - if you havent had it already. My doctor says they might send me for a lap & dye test, we are going through the motions and testing everything. I had swabs done on Friday and a physical exam. My tube feels fine & no signs of cysts. He was pleased I dont have any tenderness where my tube was removed. getting my bloods done on Weds, and waiting for an ultrasound scan in the post.

Good luck May - you chart looks good. Its so hard hearing news of friends getting pregnant when they started ttc after you. I have friends like this and their kids have already had their first birthdays when they didnt start ttc until after me. :cry:


----------



## Renaendel

Bride2b- thanks for answering. How long was it until walking And lifting things was comfortable?


----------



## Sunny skies

Well I had the HSG, it was very uncomfortable when they inserted the catheter and I felt a lot of pressure but didn't last very long. Unfortunately the news isn't as good as I hoped. The dye did go through my right tube but slowly and not as much dye as usually comes out. Not sure what exactly that means but I'll need to book an appointment with the Dr next week to get further details. I'm so frustrated, only one tube and now there may be more issues with my remaining tube ...ugh. I also had another ultrasound and looks like I'll be ovulating rom my tubeless side, so looks like everything is stacked against me this cycle. I go back Thursday which should be around O. Thank goodness I have my cruise coming up as I need to get away from all the bad news.

Rena, I'm so sorry about your loss I know how scary an experience like that can be and its both physically and emotionally draining. I had both a laporoscopy snd salpingectomy (left tube removed) due to rupture and internal bleeding. It took about 6 weeks for me to start bending and lifting and feel more myself. I was told to wait 3 months or 2 full cycles to start TTC. I got my first AF 6 weeks after my surgery.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Renaendel - so sorry about your experience. I hope you recover soon so you can start TTC again. I am sorry for your loss as well.

Sunny - Even though the dye went in slow, it still means it's open. I hope the dye was able to clear whatever blockage there might be in there. The HSG was a very uncomfortable experience for me as well. Please keep us posted as to what your doctor says. Good luck!

Gemma - Hi!! Thanks for noticing my chart. I am thrilled my temp has stayed high but I am afraid it'a another let down. My chart always looks good but it always end up being BFNs.


----------



## Jessica28

May - I have nevr stopped following your chart. Fingers crossed for your and lots of prayers your way!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jessica - thanks, girl! You are almost there! How are you feeling?


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!

Sunny, as long as the dye went though you should be fine. As for O'ing on the "wrong side" dont fret honey they say the egg can jump to the good tube. I know it sounds crazy but you should google it. I read some stories of women who had successful IUI's and the O'd on the side they had no tube or a bad blockage...

May, its tough staying positive and we "women" are such emotional beings. Just remember that your time will come and try to keep your chin up. Your chart looks fab as ever...fx

Ren, I am so sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself! The girls on this thread that have been through that shoudl be able to provide you with some sound advice. :hugs:

Gemma, whats going on lady?? I know Im not beign a good cycle buddy...sorry :(


AFM, THE RAVENS WON THE SUPERBOWL!! As for TTC, I think I am like 6dpo...nothing really going on to report..except super gas...OMG it was so embarrassing last night, I was farting like a damn frat boy...and I am very shy about body sounds...I didn't get any sleep last night cause I woke up every time I passed gas...LOL...I need to call DH and apologize...LMAO


----------



## Jessica28

I am feeling great, aside from a little bored. We are having some transportation issues back home so I had to leave at 37 weeks. I am staying with my sister who is close to a hospital but OH is working and with the transportation issues, he isn't able to be here with me much. Hoping the next time he comes in (8 days) that labor starts though I am praying it happens before then...lol


----------



## Sunny skies

May and Krystina, hope your right and slow moving dye is nothing to worry about. Unfortunately there's so much contradicting info out there about the tube from the opposite side picking up the egg. I'm trying to stay positive but this cycle has been stressful with all the tests and worry about all the bad news.
I hope you both get your BFP this cycle. FXd.

Jess, glad your feeling well at the end of your pregnancy.


----------



## stacergirl

Good luck sunny-hope everything turns out okay for you!! 

May-keeping everything crossed bc your charts looking good!! 

Krystina-keeping everything crossed for you too! 

Hope everyone else is doing good!! 

Afm-I can't get into the RE til march 6, which is just after my next fertile window. Do you think I should ask my ob to try clomid and prog cream next cycle so I don't miss a month? Hubs is gone for another 2 weeks in April. And if the RE makes us do all the testing again then there's another delay. Our Issues are possible lpd, and slight morph/motility problem but great numbers and volume. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Bride2b

Krystina this month is fucked (LOL - there is no pun intended at all) we basically DTD CD14 and I got a peak on CBFM CD 16 & 17 and didnt BD sucessfully as OH having issues with finishing. I think its all the stress and pressure of needing to get the job done at the right time after months (and years of disappointment). So I feel gutted that this month has been wasted when I was O'ing from my tube side! Blah!!!!!
OH has got to go and give a sample to get it checked, my doctor said they might want me to have a lap & dye test - but he needs to do his sample before this (so need to get him to get his arse in gear).
If I hadnt had the ectopic I would be due in 2 days - so feeling a bit tender about that, just really hoping that because I should still be pregnant that is the reason why I havent had my bfp yet. So next month I will expect it LOL! 

I'm still hoping you dont need IUI!!!!
Sunny - I am glad that slow dye doesnt mean there is anything wrong, I bet that was a scarey moment! Krystina is right there is alot of info out there about the other tube moving across to catch the egg, so its not impossible (well I hope its not!)

May I hope your chart stays like this!!!!

Ren for the first week or so I couldnt hold myself up straight to walk, (first 4 days were worst) walking was such a mission. I had a wedding dress fitting 3 days after my surgery and hobbled in but couldnt put my dress on properly due to the pain & the swelling. Do you have swelling? My tummy was massive - I ended up drinking lots of peppermint tea to relieve this as it was mainly the gas from the surgery. I was advised not to life for 8 weeks I think, as was still quite tentertive after this. I am all back to normal now and all my scars are healing nicely, the worse part if my belly button - it looks like I was attacked with a sword or something. Physically the pain is horrible - I have never felt anything like it in my life. The day I was discharged I couldnt even cry because it hurt so much but all I wanted to do was scream in pain. Luckily I got some pain relief which worked wonders and allowed me to move about a bit better than without it (tramodol) I took this for about 8 days then weaned myself off.


----------



## Bride2b

stacergirl said:


> Good luck sunny-hope everything turns out okay for you!!
> 
> May-keeping everything crossed bc your charts looking good!!
> 
> Krystina-keeping everything crossed for you too!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good!!
> 
> Afm-I can't get into the RE til march 6, which is just after my next fertile window. Do you think I should ask my ob to try clomid and prog cream next cycle so I don't miss a month? Hubs is gone for another 2 weeks in April. And if the RE makes us do all the testing again then there's another delay. Our Issues are possible lpd, and slight morph/motility problem but great numbers and volume. Thanks in advance!!

Have you tried B6 for your LPD? Sorry I dont know much about clomid x


----------



## Sunny skies

Gemma, sorry about this cycle being so stressful on you and your OH. My OH had a hard time with having to do the SA as he didn't like the pressure. He did agree but I know if it comes down to needing IUI or IVF he's going to have a hard time with it. I hope all your tests go well, it's tough but getting the answers is better than wondering. Is fertility testing covered in the UK? Luckily, I only had to pay 25 dollars for the catheter for the HSG and the testing is free minus one or two optional tests. Some women do fall pregnant shortly after their HSG so hopefully if I did have any blockage the dye cleared it out. Thanks for the support. Keep us posted.

Stacer, sorry about the wait for the Re and the timing. Hope you can get the clomid before your appointment not sure if the re would need to prescribe this or have further testing. Good luck. I'm taking a hormone supplement to bring my thyroid levels to where they should be for TTC but no meds yet. They'll decide once this cycle is done.


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks bride-I am actually taking b6, just started a month ago. I put in a call to my ob to see what she says. I can get a male re sooner that march but just not sure how I feel about a male. I know I'm probably one of the few that doesnt prefer men down there! Lol

Sunny your absolutely right about a lot of pol falling of after the HSG. And hopefully that's the case for you! They told me the same thing when I went, but no such luck over here!


----------



## Renaendel

Stacergirl- I have always had female OBs except for one. I just feel more comfortable with them. They seem more gentle.

Sunny-I also hope the hsg is successful for you. I have heard they can be kind if a miracle cure.

Bride2b- thank you so much for sharing your experience. I am certainly swollen. My belly still has a yellow cast from the iodine and then I have a nice trail of bruising from my belly button incision down to the inch long bikini incision. The right hole in my abdomen seems to be great. I was able to walk to the kitchen on my own tonight so I am clearly improving. Post op and stitches removal is scheduled for the 26th.


:dust: to you all


----------



## Tasha S.

Renaendel-I just want to say that I'm so sorry for what you're going through/what you had to go through! I don't have any personal experience with that, so I feel kind of useless to you, but for all it's worth I'm really thinking about you!! :hugs: I think you're brave!!! I hope the recovery is speedy and as painless as possible!!! Hang in there!!! xoxo


----------



## snowflakes120

MAY!! Seriously your chart is freaking amazinggggggg!! I can't wait for your to test but I'm not going to put pressure on you!! Also, have you tried any of the new sand type nail polishes yet? I can't decide whether to get them or not - I'm afraid they will be too gritty and catch on my clothes!! I did Butter London Knackered this past weekend. I like it but had to do 3 coats for good color coverage.

Stacer - My RE never saw my hoo-ha. I barely saw her. I always talked to a nurse for everything and even 2 nurses did the IUI. So it's really up to you but just wanted to put that out there. 

Gemma - Sorry about hubby being too pressured. You never know those swimmers can live for awhile!

Krystina - FX for you this cycle! As always!

Tasha - Is spotting all gone now? Keep resting and keep drinking tons of water!

Sunny - Thanks for the kind words. I love being around and trying to give advice - I wish I had someone to tell me these things when I was going through it so I just hopes it helps y'all. Glad the HSG is over and you found out about the tube and hope that slow dye nothing to worry about!

Jess - Hope baby makes appearance soon! 

Ren - Soo sorry about the ectopic. Major hugs and hope recovery is kind to you!


----------



## krystinab

Lisa...what is this sand nail polish? I am obsessed with nail polish but I know there will be no cervix checking with gritty nails...LOL How's that baby doing? Is he moving all around? Have you and DH come up with names?? I am so excited! You will be telling us about your delivery in no time.

Tasha, how are you doing love?

Satcegirl, does the B6 give you any side effects??

May, when do you plan on testing??

Jess, so exciting! I cant wait to see baby pictures!!

Gemma, I know it has to be tough thinking about your due date... don't worry your little angels are pulling for their mommy! It takes a strong woman to go through what you've been through. I am proud of you! :hugs:

AFM, I am starting to be a cry baby so I guess AF is coming...exciting!! I am so ready for this IUI. I so needed to POAS this morning so i peed on an OPK and the damn thing didn't work...i got an error message.


----------



## snowflakes120

Krystina - It's like this really gritty sandy looking/feeling nail polish. I know it is a part of Mariah Carey's OPI line. Baby Boy is doing good. He is moving all over. Hubby felt him for the 1st time on Saturday. I can also see my belly moving (little thuds) when he's really kicking. It's really weird looking - like an alien is in there or my dinner is fighting back!! Names are proving to be really tough for us. I like modern names and hubby like more traditional names. I'm hoping to have a few picked out that we both like by the time he is born!! :haha:

I am so excited for you get started on your IUI process!! :happydance: Bring it on!! Sorry for the pee stick error message - damn electronics!! :winkwink:


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Krystina - It's like this really gritty sandy looking/feeling nail polish. I know it is a part of Mariah Carey's OPI line. Baby Boy is doing good. He is moving all over. Hubby felt him for the 1st time on Saturday. I can also see my belly moving (little thuds) when he's really kicking. It's really weird looking - like an alien is in there or my dinner is fighting back!! Names are proving to be really tough for us. I like modern names and hubby like more traditional names. I'm hoping to have a few picked out that we both like by the time he is born!! :haha:
> 
> I am so excited for you get started on your IUI process!! :happydance: Bring it on!! Sorry for the pee stick error message - damn electronics!! :winkwink:

I feel you on the names, its tough if you and DH dont agree. Maybe he can have a modern first name and a traditional middle...i dunno...I am excited, anxious, scared, hopeful and a whole bunch of other emotions about htis IUI...


----------



## stacergirl

I second all of the last posts and am sending good vibes to everyone. 

Krystina, I have not had any symptoms with b6. My pee isn't even neon which a lot of people said it might be. Maybe I needed it? Dh finally comes back this weekend so maybe we can get back to ttc soon. 

Snowflake-I put in a call to ob but haven't heard back. Maybe I should get over it and just go with the guy. I mean I don't know either of them so it's like taking a stab in the dark with either of them! I dont even know if i should take a break though bc I'm just sooo stressed right now-my sis is getting married in may and I'm moh so I'm planning the shower and Bach all by myself, and work is stressful, and dh being away (i should be used to it bc hes always gone due to army but it bever gets easier) and this ttc is starting to wear on me so I'm crying a lot more lately. I just want an answer. Being around my friends is harder and harder bc ttc is the topic of conversation lately and they don't know about my ttc journey. But this adds more stress bc they talk about it like it should just happen right away! Argh! Ok done venting! Thanks! :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Lisa - I was so shocked to see my temp stayed this high. But I also read that Clomid can mess with bbt? I really hope that this is my month even though I am so scared of being let down again. So I wanted to try the liquid sand polishes but haven't yet for the same reason that I don't want it catching on my clothes. Plus I wear gloves at work everyday so I am afraid it's going to rip the latex. I will try them soon though. I know Zoya also makes a good one, they are called Pixie Dust! Hope you are feeling good in your pregnancy! Time is flying by and I can't believe you'll be seeing your baby boy soon!

Kristina - I really want to test but I am so scared to. I am feeling bloated so I am afraid AF is on her way. I should be getting AF this Sat! How are you? You are only a few days behind me in the TWW!!!! When do you plan to test?


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Lisa - I was so shocked to see my temp stayed this high. But I also read that Clomid can mess with bbt? I really hope that this is my month even though I am so scared of being let down again. So I wanted to try the liquid sand polishes but haven't yet for the same reason that I don't want it catching on my clothes. Plus I wear gloves at work everyday so I am afraid it's going to rip the latex. I will try them soon though. I know Zoya also makes a good one, they are called Pixie Dust! Hope you are feeling good in your pregnancy! Time is flying by and I can't believe you'll be seeing your baby boy soon!
> 
> Kristina - I really want to test but I am so scared to. I am feeling bloated so I am afraid AF is on her way. I should be getting AF this Sat! How are you? You are only a few days behind me in the TWW!!!! When do you plan to test?

Girl your chart is off the rocker! I really hope its you month. As for me, I don't test...LOL AF is due 2/16 I will def wait for her to be at least 7 days late before I even think about testing....I am going to go bonkers if you get a BFP there are very few of us original ladies on here...not saying we are not all due BFP's... (not trying to make anyone feel any type of way, just been on this thread for a year + now and shared a lot of tears, fears, smiles, and hopes with some of the ladies on here) :D


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I feel the same way. I really wish all of us would get our BFPs already, especially the OGs! Lol! Last month was the only time I resisted doing a hpt during my TWW. I am at 10 DPO today and I am so tempted to test. I really don't have any out of the ordinary symptoms so I am afraid to have my hopes crushed. I will hold off as long as possible!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Feeling a little gutted today. My temp dropped and I am feeling AF like cramps. Pretty sure AF will show tomorrow or Sat. To top it off, I just received an invitation to my BD'ed baby shower thrown by her sister. I keep wondering when or if it will ever be my turn. DH thinks I am too hard in myself and asked me to take it easy. It's easier said than done when there's so much hope every month but even when you did/timed everything right, AF still shows.


----------



## krystinab

May, sorry you are feeling crampy... hoping that af doesn't show..a lot of women get cramps & a bfp...


----------



## Jessica28

May - Could it be a possible implantation dip? Thats what I am hoping!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks, guys! I hope you are right but I highly doubt it. I am at 11 DPO today and its a bit late for implantation. Cramping is getting worse! :(


----------



## stacergirl

Bams you never know for sure til Af shows. I've heard of temps going up and down and still getting a BFP. Just stay positive and hope for the best (easier said than done I know)! we are all hoping for you!!! Go may go!! :) and sorry about the baby shower invite, im sure that doesn't help anything! :( ugh!


----------



## Tasha S.

May: It's not over yet! I just want to say that with my first BFP, my cramps actually got worse! I totally thought AF was on her way!! I really hope this is your month, hun!! :flower:

Krys: YAY for IUI next cycle!!!! I'm still keeping my fx for you this month, but it's definitely exciting to know that if there is a next cycle, it will bring new things!! I've heard so many success stories with IUI! Krys, when I hear yours, I will literally dance!!! :happydance: 

Stacergirl: I understand about wanting a female OBY. I hate going for those kind of things--so embarrassing regardless of whether it's a woman or a man!! Sounds like you need some chill-time!!! Wow! Lots on your plate right now!! I'm sorry that DH has to leave often. My DH left once for work for 6 consecutive weeks (right when I stopped my pill and wanted to TTC...and then we missed two months because he was gone!), and I found it hard!! Hugs! :hugs:

Alley & Dove: miss hearing from you ladies!! Is everything well??

AFM: I'm doing well girls! No more spotting--thank God!! I have really bad nausea, and lots of cramps and gas LOL!!! I feel really gross hehehe!!! Poor DH has to make his own food now. I'm officially afraid of our fridge (can't stand the smells!)


----------



## Sunny skies

May, I'm with all the other ladies... Not giving up hope on you yet. Dissapointments are always tough especially when you did everything you can do. Thinking of you, keep us posted.

Tasha, glad the spotting is gone, sounds like you have all those wonderful early pregnancy symptoms.

AFM, looks like my follicle has grown and should ovulate by the weekend. Tomorrow they're taking a sample of my cm. we have to bed 1-8 hrs before this test to see if the swimmers are alive and environment isn't hostile...lol. Has anyone done this before? Also have more bloods and another ultrasound. This is getting exhausting.


----------



## Sunny skies

May, I'm with all the other ladies... Not giving up hope on you yet. Dissapointments are always tough especially when you did everything you can do. Thinking of you, keep us posted.

Tasha, glad the spotting is gone, sounds like you have all those wonderful early pregnancy symptoms.

AFM, looks like my follicle has grown and should ovulate by the weekend. Tomorrow they're taking a sample of my cm. we have to bed 1-8 hrs before this test to see if the swimmers are alive and environment isn't hostile...lol. Has anyone done this before? Also have more bloods and another ultrasound. This is getting exhausting.


----------



## Jessica28

I am having mild back pain tonight but I seriously think it's from sitting around so much...ugh.


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> May: It's not over yet! I just want to say that with my first BFP, my cramps actually got worse! I totally thought AF was on her way!! I really hope this is your month, hun!! :flower:
> 
> Krys: YAY for IUI next cycle!!!! I'm still keeping my fx for you this month, but it's definitely exciting to know that if there is a next cycle, it will bring new things!! I've heard so many success stories with IUI! Krys, when I hear yours, I will literally dance!!! :happydance:
> 
> Stacergirl: I understand about wanting a female OBY. I hate going for those kind of things--so embarrassing regardless of whether it's a woman or a man!! Sounds like you need some chill-time!!! Wow! Lots on your plate right now!! I'm sorry that DH has to leave often. My DH left once for work for 6 consecutive weeks (right when I stopped my pill and wanted to TTC...and then we missed two months because he was gone!), and I found it hard!! Hugs! :hugs:
> 
> Alley & Dove: miss hearing from you ladies!! Is everything well??
> 
> AFM: I'm doing well girls! No more spotting--thank God!! I have really bad nausea, and lots of cramps and gas LOL!!! I feel really gross hehehe!!! Poor DH has to make his own food now. I'm officially afraid of our fridge (can't stand the smells!)

I'm still here, I read all the posts, but I'm afraid that I'll make people feel bad talking about my pregnancy. 

Fingers are crossed for you May!

Tasha--you're an olive!!:happydance: So excited for you, girl!!


----------



## krystinab

Happy Friday Ladies!! :happydance:

May, any word on whats going on? At this point I say test!

Dove darling, I can only speak for myself but dont think you will make us feel bad. We were with you when you were TTC and are with you through these glorious nine months!

Sunny, thats a neat/nasty test! I never had it done, its funny cause when I asked my RE about lack of EWCM she didnt think it was a big deal. Are they giving you a trigger shot?

Stacegirl whats going on with you??

AFM, nothing to report...AF should be here in exaclty one week.


----------



## Jessica28

Well I hope my still being here at full term isn't making anyone feel bad but I did start out ttc with some of the ladies still here so I kind of want to stay and cheer them on as well as the new ladies.


----------



## krystinab

Jessica28 said:


> Well I hope my still being here at full term isn't making anyone feel bad but I did start out ttc with some of the ladies still here so I kind of want to stay and cheer them on as well as the new ladies.

Stop playing Jess. You know we want you on here. :flower:


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, The test this am was called a post coital test. This cycle they're just testing, no triggor. I had bloods and ultrasound and they confirmed I ovulated, so sometime between yesterday am and this am I ovulated. Even though its on my tubeless side steady I'm happy I ovulated earlier than the last few cycles so I hope my cycles are getting back to my regular 28/29 day cycles. I'll have Progesterone test on the 14th and my review with my review with the doctor to discuss my results and plan next steps. 
I'm so excited for your IUI but truly hoping you get your BFP. I know you've been taking it easy this cycle and lots of ladies have success when they take a little break FXd for you.

May, thinking of you.

Dove and Jess, your pregnancies don't bring me down, you guys give me we hope that we can all get our rainbow babies.


----------



## stacergirl

Jess/dove- I'm a newbie but totally respect your relationship with all these ladies and respect your ttc journey, so it doesn't bother me at all. 

Krystina-nothing exciting with me! Dh comes back tomorrow! Yay. Re appt isn't til march 6-dying to get answers sooner though and have been calling to get an earlier appt but nothing yet. Next cycle starts end of next week. So I'm hoping we can do it naturally this cycle-but dont want to get my hopes up. I'm anxious to see how your IUi goes (but hoping you don't have to have it of course!!). I'm actually hoping the re says that's what we need and we can get started right away! This waiting is killing me!! Lol how are you feeling?!


----------



## stacergirl

Sunny! That's exciting news! I'm so glad they're being so thorough on your testing just bc some other ladies don't get nearly the amount of testing and that would be frustrating to not know. After all this testing is done they should be able to pin point exactly what's wrong and fix it! But maybe this will be your month!! Good luck!!


----------



## krystinab

stacergirl said:


> Jess/dove- I'm a newbie but totally respect your relationship with all these ladies and respect your ttc journey, so it doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> Krystina-nothing exciting with me! Dh comes back tomorrow! Yay. Re appt isn't til march 6-dying to get answers sooner though and have been calling to get an earlier appt but nothing yet. Next cycle starts end of next week. So I'm hoping we can do it naturally this cycle-but dont want to get my hopes up. I'm anxious to see how your IUi goes (but hoping you don't have to have it of course!!). I'm actually hoping the re says that's what we need and we can get started right away! This waiting is killing me!! Lol how are you feeling?!

I am happy you O'd too...hoping your P levels are good! Since you got all of your testing done the RE should be able to get right to what ever treatment yall decide on. FX...I was reading your signature and we've both been trying since 2011...it has to be our year! I am feeling great....just hoping AF shows up on time...I am trying to get myself psyched up for these shots...I am soo scared of needles...I DONT even plan on getting a epidural...


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, I don't like the idea of shots either. Would you do it yourself or does the RE do it?
I hope it is our year!


----------



## krystinab

Sunny skies said:


> Krystina, I don't like the idea of shots either. Would you do it yourself or does the RE do it?
> I hope it is our year!

I have to do it for about 8 days in a row...DH said he will not be doing them for me...


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> Krystina, I don't like the idea of shots either. Would you do it yourself or does the RE do it?
> I hope it is our year!
> 
> I have to do it for about 8 days in a row...DH said he will not be doing them for me...Click to expand...

That sucks... But it will be worth it!


----------



## stacergirl

Kristyna-do you have to do them yourselves? As in your re won't? Or are you just doing it so your re doesn't have to?


----------



## krystinab

stacergirl said:


> Kristyna-do you have to do them yourselves? As in your re won't? Or are you just doing it so your re doesn't have to?

No girl, my RE WONT do them...ugh...I watchd a video online on how to do them myself. They also have "practice needles" that are supposed to help but there is no needle so its like me poking myself with an empty siringe...I think I am just going to close my eyes, count to 10 and stick myself.


----------



## stacergirl

BEST OF LUCK with that krystina!! Wow! You're brave, I'm not sure I would agree to that. Dh would definitely have to do it for me!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I am with you. I hate needles. I don't know how I would ever be able to do it to myself. Please let me know how it goes because it sure looks like I am going down that road too.

Sunny - Every month I do and time everything perfectly and that's what's so frustrating. 

AFM - I have had on and off cramping the last few days. Temp is definitely dropping. I had some spotting yesterday and then some this morning again. But now the spotting and cramping is completely gone. Wtf? My longest LP is 13 days and I am at 13 DPO today. I think AF will get me later today so not getting my hopes up at all. Maybe Clomid is messing with my cycle since I heard it can lengthen LP? Sigh!

Update: AF is here. F**king A!


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacer-So happy your DH is coming back today!!!!! YAYYYY!!!!!! I'm sure it's a very exciting time for both of you!! You two have yourselves a very good reunion! xoxoxo


----------



## MandaAnda

Hi, all. We're SMEP'ing this cycle for the first time. We have a little boy who'll be 3 soon and conceived in August just before DH went to the Falklands for four months. I had a terrible prognosis on my 12 week scan and lost my Lucy to Turner syndrome at 13+5. My first period came just after Christmas, and DH returned home right as it finished. FF put us in the "high" category for last cycle (same BD pattern as when we conceived in August), but BFN. So, we're SMEP'ing this month but on odd days since DH was on a 24 hour shift yesterday and will be tomorrow. I'm CD15 and have a nearly positive OPK that I'm sure will be positive tomorrow or the next day. 

Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Tasha S.

Welcome here Manda!! I'm sorry about your loss! :hugs: Wow. My 17-year-old sister has Turner Syndrome, hearing about your story just reminds me how lucky I am to have her as a sister. I know it's extremely rare that TS girls are able to make it to full term. All the best! I hope SMEP works for you!

May-Darn it! I'm so sorry about AF! :wacko:

Krys and Stacer: Sorry you'll have to do needles! Eeek! Where do you have to insert them?? Arms?


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome Mandy and sorry for your loss. Wishing you luck with SMEP.

May, I'm so sorry the witch didn't stay away I really was hoping this was your month. 

AFM, in the TWW,nothing to report. At least my second week I'll be on my cruise. Just hope I get good news when I go for my review Thursday with the RE. Last thing I need is stress on my vacation. I'll have to avoid drinking just in case which I'm ok with but don't know how I can do this without friends being suspicious. 

Hope everyone 's had a great weekend.


----------



## stacergirl

Welcome manda. Sorry for your loss! Best of luck to you with smep. 

May- soooooooo sorry! Ugh what a bummer! Do you have any new plans for this cycle? Are they upping your dose? Did they tell you anything more? 

Sunny-hope you get good news on thursday and that you really enjoy your cruise!! Just order mix drinks without the alcohol! It's so funny that our friends think its their right to now whether we're drinking or not! But I'm sure I do the same thing! Lol try not to stress on your cruise! 

Tasha-im not sure if I'll have to do the injections or not, but there's no way I'm doing them myself! I can't even watch when someone does them for me! Lol I'm glad spotting is gone and your doing good! Gosh what a great way to start the first day of the new year with a BFp. But you definitely deserved it!! 

Afm-well I'm actually really excited that we were able to move our FS appt up to next Monday instead of waiting until March. I'm really hoping to get some answers. And if IUi is right for us im ready to get started! Dh returned on saturday which was nice. Nothing more to report until Af comes this week-at least I'll be able to determine if my lp was lengthened since we weren't able to ttc. 

Renae-hoping your recovery is going well! 

Snow/dove/Jessica-hope you ladies are doing well! 

Krystina-you started ttc in 2011 as well? What month? This has got to be our year then!! I honestly thought ttc would be easy so I even held off for 5 months longer than I would've. What was I thinking?! Lol


----------



## Jessica28

I am still hanging on. Baby still shows no signs of coming anytime soon!
This mama sure is getting impatient.


----------



## krystinab

Morning Lovely ladies of SMEP!!

*Stacegirl* so exciting that your appointment got moved up! Cheers to finding out some good information and get that BFP! I started trying in April 2011.

*Sunny* where are you cruising too? A vacation sounds perfect right now! 

*Tasha* hey lady how's to going? The needles go in your tummy...ouch!

*Manda *welcome! Sorry for your loss! Hope SMEP works for you!!

*May* I am pissed that bitch showed her face...was this your first round on clomid?

*AFM* I am feeling crampy! Super excited to get this treatment started...


----------



## dove830

It's so great to see so many ladies taking steps towards having a baby! I think it's so awesome that these options are available to us now. Imagine what TTC was like back when our own parents were trying:nope: 

I'm super jealous of your cruise!!!

Jessica-has the dr discussed how far past your due date he/she will let you go? It's usually 2 weeks, so try thinking of it that way--within 11 days, you'll be holding your little one :flower:

Tasha--you're a prune!! How are you feeling? Is M/S still kicking your butt? 

Army--I hope you're feeling better.

AFM--we're trucking right along. Time is still going by so slowly though! Because I'll be having a c-section, 19 weeks is the halfway point for me, and that will be on Thursday (Valentine's day!). M/S is mostly gone, although, there are still rough days. My back and feet are starting to feel it, when I'm at work. I assume I'll be going off early, since I spend 8 hours a day on my feet, on cement floors:dohh: We still listen to the baby's heartbeat every night before bed, it's so reassuring. We find out the gender on FRIDAY!! SO excited for that! I want to start buying clothes and baby stuff. I also want to start working on a baby blanket, and need to know what colour yarn to get:) Getting ahead of myself, I know. I'm starting to get excited though. Bloods came back really well too. I scored "better than age" for things like down's and trisomy 13, etc. I think that really helped put my mind at ease. Getting past this week will be big, as this is the week that we found out last time that our son had passed. Next milestone is week 24 and V-Day! Hopefully then, I'll be able to fully exhale....sorry...didn't mean to write a novel, lol


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacergirl - my gyno is pissing me off! I called her twice today to see if I have to up my Clomid dosage and I haven't heard back from her. I am supposed to take my first dose today at CD 3. The doctor is fantastic but her office staff is crap! I hate to change my doctor just because the staff is hard to deal with! It always takes me ages to get my test results or a call back! And in terms of moving forward, I initially wanted to see a RE right away but now I think I want to give myself till June. By then I would be trying for 16 months. I am just too stubborn for my own good and really want to get pregnancy naturally. 

Kristina - This was the first Clomid cycle. I didn't get my P4 done because 7 DPO was on a Saturday and I had to work plus my gyno's office was closed and they never told me what to do! I am trying to reach my doctor to see if I should up my dosage for this month. Having a hard time getting in touch with my doctor and I have to take my first pill today. Any SX for you?? Hope you won't need the IUI! I am having a hard time coming into term that I will have to see a RE soon. DH and I have agreed to seeing one after June. But I really am bummed out that it still hasn't happened for us naturally yet.


----------



## Jessica28

Dove - The Doctor I saw last week said they usually induce at 41 weeks... which will be Saturday. OH has to go home on Saturday to work so I really want to know what's on the go before he goes back home. I guess I will try and hold out an extra 4 days if I have to so OH can make it back in again though not very convenient.


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, I'm going on an eastern carribean cruise leaving from miami. We hit st Thomas, st Martaan and the Bahamaus. I'm really excited and will be nice to leave the cold weather.

May, I would love to get pregnant naturally and probably would have waited longer to go to the Re if I didn't only have one tube. It sucks and DH is still hoping to do it naturally so I hope we don't need IUI or IVF in the end.

Dove, your almost there. Hope you can start enjoying your pregnancy and put the worries behind.

Stacer, I can't imagine how hard it is TTC when your DH is gone do often. Glad your appointment got moved up. Hope you can go ahead with IUI.


----------



## stacergirl

Dove-sounds so exciting over there! Any baby names picked out yet? 

Jessica-really hope baby makes am appearance what your OH is there!! 

May-lord I hate office staff! I was totally going to change my ob due to her office staff, but didn't bc now going to the re. Dont they realize every day matters when your ttc, inless youre in the tww!! :) Did you finally get in touch? Wishing you luck! 

Sunny-thanks. It's really hard, he's gone about 4 times a year for 2 weeks at a time, but I prefer that over deployment-been there twice and don't wish it on anyone!! We're at the 21 month mark of ttc but I guess you can subtract 2-3 months for when dh was gone. 

I really wish we could conceive naturally too, but I think Once you've gotten to a place where you realize it just might not happen that you kinda accept it and move forward. The funny thing is I've heard of so many people doing ivf first baby and then getting pregnant on their own after that-weird how that happens?! I really don't want to do ivf if we don't have to-I think I'll hold off on that as long as I can but IUI seems simple enough! I just don't want to have to go through surgery to get pregnant-kinda crazy. 

Btw I've been to st Thomas and st John and LOVED it!! You're going to have a blast!!


----------



## stacergirl

Dove-I don't know how women in the past did it without these options available. 

Krystina-were ttc neighbors! (from our start date anyway). Never thought the journey would take this long! Ugh. I guess that's why we're both looking for IUI options now. It's about that time!


----------



## MandaAnda

My OPK was so nearly positive on Sunday that I was sure it'd be positive yesterday. But it was even lighter. Gah! I'll see what today's says, but it was a similar situation last month. I think I'm going to have to get the OPKs elsewhere soon.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacergirl - finally head back from my gyno last night. She prescribed me 100mg Clomid for this month. If it doesn't work, she'll up it again to 150mg next month. Then if that still doesn't work, the next step is a RE. I just feel so defeated. People have kids everyday without help, why is it so hard for us? To have to go through all if this to get something that should come naturally to us is a bit upsetting. I just have to put my pride down and admit we need help.


----------



## krystinab

*May* I am happy she upped your dosage. Hopefully the clomid will work for you and the RE isnt necessary. I totally feel you on not wanting to have to do treatment and wanting to just conceive naturally. But at least we have options...everything will turn out perfect! Dont you worry yourself you will be preggo!

*Stacegirl* yes this TTC has been a challenge BUT I always say this jorney is going to make us awesome parents!

*Jess* I hope everything works out and DH is able to be there....

*Dove *you are just moving right along! Do you prefer one sex over the other? I know its so difficult not think about you loss. Its totally normal and natural to be aprehensive!

*AFM* the bloat has set it...hoping that means AF will be here soon!


----------



## MandaAnda

Definite positive OPK today! Yay!


----------



## Bride2b

Welcome Manda, so sorry to hear of your loss, that magic 12 week mark usually is supposed to relax us & feel outta the danger zone so it comes as a shock when things go wrong after. xx But YAY for +opk!!! Get BDing!!!!

May I know the feeling it sucks having intervention, I am going through tests at the moment to see if everything is ok etc, I feel so defeated that its been 27 months of trying and still no take home baby, this just isnt fair!!!! I hope the chlomid helps - how is the cm by the way?

Krystina - lets get af outta here & start IUI! I'm sure the injections will not be as bad as you think (just think why you are doing it!)

Stace hang in there too - hopefully you will get answers soon & on the road to getting your baby.

I get my blood test & swab results tomorrow - so we shall see what occurs there. Then next Thurs I have my scan to check everything out. OH still hasnt done his sample yet! AF is due in 2-3 days, so next cycle I really want to nail this as it will give me a due date of about a week before Berties birthday - & would love to have a rainbow before the 2 year mark of me losing him xx


----------



## stacergirl

May really hoping the higher dose helps! Keep us posted. And I totally agree-it isn't fair. But maybe that will just make us Better parents like krystina says! One of the girls I work with got pregnant on her 3rd ivf- and she will tell me that when her son makes her mad but then she always thinks back to how much they did to conceive him so her anger stops right there! I keep thinking I'll be the exact same way-I'm sure all you ladies will as well. These babies will not be taken for granted like so many are in the world! :) 

Bride-good luck! Hoping you get your rainbow before your two year mark too!! 

Go manda go!! :) 

Krystina-I love how you're so positive. Especially about Af coming! Would be awesome if this was in fact your month because you were so relaxed! Isn't that what everyone tells us to do anyway and we just want to slap them!! Lol.


----------



## dove830

krystinab said:


> *May* I am happy she upped your dosage. Hopefully the clomid will work for you and the RE isnt necessary. I totally feel you on not wanting to have to do treatment and wanting to just conceive naturally. But at least we have options...everything will turn out perfect! Dont you worry yourself you will be preggo!
> 
> *Stacegirl* yes this TTC has been a challenge BUT I always say this jorney is going to make us awesome parents!
> 
> *Jess* I hope everything works out and DH is able to be there....
> 
> *Dove *you are just moving right along! Do you prefer one sex over the other? I know its so difficult not think about you loss. Its totally normal and natural to be aprehensive!
> 
> *AFM* the bloat has set it...hoping that means AF will be here soon!

no preference whatsoever!! All I want is healthy :)


----------



## Tasha S.

May-I really hope the higher dosage does the charm!! Fingers crossed for you lady!!

Krys-You are SOOOO not out until AF enters the building, bloating happens in pregnancy too lol!!! It sucks that early pregnancy symptoms feel so much like period feelings...anyways, I'm not counting you out yet!! But a big cheer for IUI if your period does come!!!! :flower:

Dove-You really are almost there!!! I'm so happy for you!! I can't wait to find out what the sex of your baby is! My older sister is like 5 days ahead of you, but she also finds out on Friday what sex her baby is. Dove, when did your symptoms start getting better?? The nausea is really bad--although I can't complain, I only vomited twice so far!! (Once at 4w and 3 days, and once at 10w and 1 day) I'm a champion at swallowing the urge...but everything stinks to high heaven lol!! I can't stand any smell. :wacko: I can't wait to leave trimester 1 behind and leave the nausea with it! 

Sunny-You're leaving so soon!!!! Get enough sun for all of us Canadians lol!! :flower:

Manda-YAY for the + OPK!! Time to get busy!! :winkwink:

Jess-I hope your hubby gets to be at the birth!!!! 

Gemma-Hope the test results come back with good news! Fx for you!!! 

AFM-I'm doing well! Like I said to Dove, I'm fighting a lot of nausea, but I know it's way worth it, so I try to get through with a smile on my face!! :flower: I'm starting to show a tiny bit--crazy!! I'm more relaxed now, not so nervous anymore. My first scan was pushed back one day, so it's going to be on the 21st. I'm hoping for good news!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Congrats, Jess! Your baby girl is precious! Come back when you are well rested and tell us everything!


----------



## Tasha S.

YAY!! Congrats Jess!!! Was DH able to be there??? Did the birth go well?! xoxo


----------



## krystinab

Am I missing something?? How did yall find out she had the baby.


----------



## shellideaks

Facebook Krystina. She posted an update and some pictures of her on there! 

Congratulations Jessica, she's gorgeous and I love her name. Was one of my choices for Parker but OH said no.


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Jess!


----------



## krystinab

thanks Shelli! CONGRATS JESS!!


----------



## MandaAnda

Congrats!

SMEP question. You know that one random BD at 3DPO? Do you bother with that one? I got my positive OPK on Tuesday, so we BD'd then, yesterday and today. But certainly at 3DPO, the egg will be fertilised or missed its chance?


----------



## Tasha S.

MandaAnda said:


> Congrats!
> 
> SMEP question. You know that one random BD at 3DPO? Do you bother with that one? I got my positive OPK on Tuesday, so we BD'd then, yesterday and today. But certainly at 3DPO, the egg will be fertilised or missed its chance?

Manda, the reason why it says to BD at three days past your +OPK is because after you get a +OPK, it can still take your body about 12 hours to ovulate. So you might not have ovulated yet when you get your +OPK...it's just to make sure you got your bases covered! :winkwink: Best of luck!


----------



## stacergirl

Congrats Jess! 

Krystina-i was wondering the same thing, went through the last two pages of posts a few times looking for the announcement! Lol. How are things with you? Did Af come yet? 

Manda-wishing you luck! Good Job on sticking to the plan! :) 

May-how are you doing with the higher dose? Feeling any different? Also did you find out what's the standard protocol for needing bloodwork on the weekend? I think last month you had issues with that. 

Afm-no Af yet so that's good, but she's bound to come since dh was gone obviously couldn't bd!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacergirl - I am not feeling any different than previous months with the higher dose. No side effects either. I always have a hard time getting in contact with my gyno's office for results and answers. I don't think I am going to go on with the blood test since I normally O on my own and I am pretty sure I O'ed due to my temperature shift. Wishing you good luck! When is DH back?


----------



## stacergirl

May-well good luck! Dh is Back, got back last Saturday but has been sick! Were going to the fs Monday-feeling excited to actually discuss options and move forward. :)

Happy valentines day ladies!


----------



## krystinab

Stacegirl, its a good thing AF isnt there! Hope that means a BFP around the corner!

May, clomid was not my firend...I felt like my ovaries were going to expolde and the most I took was 75mg...plus I was hyper ovulating on it...I am happy to hear you dont have any side effects...heres to a 2013 bundle of joy :wine:

AFM, tested this morning, BFN...which I expected now I just need AF to come. I am good with her coming tomorrow so I can go in for BW on Monday which would be CD3.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I love your attitude! This coming cycle will be it for you!!! I am so happy you are taking the next step! Clomid has been good to me so far. One more day and I am done for this month. Hoping for the best.

Stacergirl - hope AF stays away!


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> May-I really hope the higher dosage does the charm!! Fingers crossed for you lady!!
> 
> Krys-You are SOOOO not out until AF enters the building, bloating happens in pregnancy too lol!!! It sucks that early pregnancy symptoms feel so much like period feelings...anyways, I'm not counting you out yet!! But a big cheer for IUI if your period does come!!!! :flower:
> 
> Dove-You really are almost there!!! I'm so happy for you!! I can't wait to find out what the sex of your baby is! My older sister is like 5 days ahead of you, but she also finds out on Friday what sex her baby is. Dove, when did your symptoms start getting better?? The nausea is really bad--although I can't complain, I only vomited twice so far!! (Once at 4w and 3 days, and once at 10w and 1 day) I'm a champion at swallowing the urge...but everything stinks to high heaven lol!! I can't stand any smell. :wacko: I can't wait to leave trimester 1 behind and leave the nausea with it!
> 
> Sunny-You're leaving so soon!!!! Get enough sun for all of us Canadians lol!! :flower:
> 
> Manda-YAY for the + OPK!! Time to get busy!! :winkwink:
> 
> Jess-I hope your hubby gets to be at the birth!!!!
> 
> Gemma-Hope the test results come back with good news! Fx for you!!!
> 
> AFM-I'm doing well! Like I said to Dove, I'm fighting a lot of nausea, but I know it's way worth it, so I try to get through with a smile on my face!! :flower: I'm starting to show a tiny bit--crazy!! I'm more relaxed now, not so nervous anymore. My first scan was pushed back one day, so it's going to be on the 21st. I'm hoping for good news!

Well, the nausea started to subside around week 15....but I still have bad days with it. I HATE it, but I also feel reassured, lol.

So many ladies starting or getting ready to start the next step! SO exciting...there's going to be a lot of BFP's coming up!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys-Sorry about AF!!! But I'm honestly so excited for you for next cycle!!!!! What do you do on CD 3?? You start taking injections? You go girl!!

May-I'm thinking of you really hard this cycle!! :flower: What CD do you stop taking the Clomid on?? If I understand correctly, you only take it for a portion of your cycle, right?

Stacer-I know DH was gone, but I'm still keeping my fx for you!!

Dove-I feel the same way about the nausea! It helps me relax; I figure everything is okay as long as I feel sick! But I'm on anti-nausea pills and they're not working too well. :wacko: I still wake up gagging every morning. That's okay: a few more weeks! Dove, IS IT A BOY OR A GIRL?!?!?!?!?


----------



## dove830

I took meds for m/s with my son...omg! It made me SO tired, I refused to take them this time, b/c I don't like feeling like a zombie, especially when I'm with my kids :)

I'm on my phone, so I can't post all of the smiley faces and stuff for a proper announcement, but......IT'S A BOY!!!!!!!!!! The u/s tech said he looks perfect! We're so happy, and truly blessed!!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Dove - congrats on the baby boy! Any names picked yet?

Tasha - I am supposed to take Clomid from CD 3-CD 7. Then I will start testing with OPKs probably around CD 12 on. I probably won't O till much later. Thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## dove830

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Dove - congrats on the baby boy! Any names picked yet?
> 
> Tasha - I am supposed to take Clomid from CD 3-CD 7. Then I will start testing with OPKs probably around CD 12 on. I probably won't O till much later. Thanks for thinking of me!


We DO have a name...Lucas Alexander:yipee:<3\\:D/


----------



## threemakefive

Love the name dove!

Jess had a girl?? Yay and she was guessing boy :) can't wait to hear her name and see a pic!


----------



## Tasha S.

Congrats on your little man Dove!!!! :flower: And what a beautiful name!!

May-You'll always be my cycle buddy, it gives you a special place in my heart! :hugs:


----------



## dove830

Thanks everyone!:):hugs:


----------



## stacergirl

Congrats dove! Love the name Lucas! Actually was on my list! Is there a rule against using someone elses baby names in this forum!! :/ lol who know what name my dh would like! 

Krystina-any update? 

How about everyone else? Hope you ladies are doing well!! 

Afm Af came Friday. Lp was only about 9 days. Ugh! But torrid morning is my fs appt! So excited about that. Had my sis bridal shower today and everyone was talking about their babies, having babies, and all that so that was a bit much-but hoping I'll get the answers I'm looking for so that doesn't bother me for too much longer!!!


----------



## MandaAnda

CD4. Here. SMEP'd out for the month! ;) I think I'll test at 10DPO since I have 10miu HPTs. And I'm impatient.


----------



## Jessica28

My rainbow baby is here! Team yellow turned team PINK much to my surprise on Feb. 12th, 10:35 am. My sister had training in the next town over so she took me along with her and we stayed in the hotel.... the first night in the hotel, my water broke around 3 am... we went to the hospital around 5, but i didnt see a doctor until 8. Was fully dilated and there was no time for any pain meds or anything. OH made it in just before she made her debut! She is just perfect and we have called her Ashley Kadence. She was 7lbs, 9oz! 

Will update more with a pic tomorrow!


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacergirl: Darn it! So sorry about AF!! But on a brighter note, DH won't be leaving this cycle, will he?! :winkwink: Keep us posted on how tomorrow's appointment goes!! I hope you get just good and encouraging news!

Jess: Congrats on your baby girl!!!!! And so glad OH made it!!!! I can't wait to see a pic! :flower:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jess, congrats!!! So happy for you! Wow how was the birthing experience without pain management??? I am so freaking scared of the labor process! I love the name Ashley!!!


----------



## dove830

stacergirl said:


> Congrats dove! Love the name Lucas! Actually was on my list! Is there a rule against using someone elses baby names in this forum!! :/ lol who know what name my dh would like!
> 
> Krystina-any update?
> 
> How about everyone else? Hope you ladies are doing well!!
> 
> Afm Af came Friday. Lp was only about 9 days. Ugh! But torrid morning is my fs appt! So excited about that. Had my sis bridal shower today and everyone was talking about their babies, having babies, and all that so that was a bit much-but hoping I'll get the answers I'm looking for so that doesn't bother me for too much longer!!!




MandaAnda said:


> CD4. Here. SMEP'd out for the month! ;) I think I'll test at 10DPO since I have 10miu HPTs. And I'm impatient.




Jessica28 said:


> My rainbow baby is here! Team yellow turned team PINK much to my surprise on Feb. 12th, 10:35 am. My sister had training in the next town over so she took me along with her and we stayed in the hotel.... the first night in the hotel, my water broke around 3 am... we went to the hospital around 5, but i didnt see a doctor until 8. Was fully dilated and there was no time for any pain meds or anything. OH made it in just before she made her debut! She is just perfect and we have called her Ashley Kadence. She was 7lbs, 9oz!
> 
> Will update more with a pic tomorrow!




Tasha S. said:


> Stacergirl: Darn it! So sorry about AF!! But on a brighter note, DH won't be leaving this cycle, will he?! :winkwink: Keep us posted on how tomorrow's appointment goes!! I hope you get just good and encouraging news!
> 
> Jess: Congrats on your baby girl!!!!! And so glad OH made it!!!! I can't wait to see a pic! :flower:

Stacer--I'm totally open to sharing;)

Manda--I started testing on 9 DPO--I'm impatient too;)

Jessica--Congratulations!! Beautiful name. Glad hubby got there in the nick of time :):thumbup:

Tasha--Yay! You're now officially a lime!! To me, it seems like your pregnancy is going by at warp speed....while somehow, mine draaaags, lol.


----------



## krystinab

Morning ladies!


Stacergirl...Im jealous...I wanted AF to come! Excited about your RE appointment! Good luck girl!

Jess..congrats on baby Ashley! Im glad DH made it in time to see her debut!

Tasha...like Dove said, your pregnancy is a warp speed!

Manda I see we have another early tester :) Good luck!

AFM, still no AF, the bitch is playing games...its CD33....hoping she hurrys the hell up...


----------



## stacergirl

Congrats Jessica-happy oh was there and you have a beautiful baby girl. Great name.

Lol thanks dove!! :) 

Krystina-maybe her not showing is a good thing. How many dpo are you? I know you took a hpt and it was negative but do you think it was too soon? Still have my fingers crossed!! 

Afm-
So doc appt went well-got a lot of information, some good and some not so good but the good news is that there is a light at the end of the tunnel! 
He's not too concerned with dhs SA but wants a redo in hope that it's the same or better. They did some blood work on me, which no results yet, and an ultrasound. The ultrasound proved endometriosis-so im probably going to have to have surgery to resolve that. Ive never been told ive had this before so it was a bit of a shocker!! He also said I could have lpd (so yes ladies it is in fact true) or pcos which is causing the short lp. (once again never bEen told I had pcos so a bit of a shocker!) The blood work should hopefully reveal if either of those are true (I think). He says that a lot of women fall pregnant after the surgery to correct endometriosis, but if not then I'll probably have to use meds with or without IUi (I think depending on what the second SA looks like. He says SAs can drastically change and fluctuate for men all the time. Either way I'm on a low carb high protein diet and am supposed to exercise 5-7 days s week for 30 min (I'm not overweight-most would say I'm skinny but he thinks it would be good to regulate hormones and such). So on a positive note he thinks we should be prgnant or have delivered by this time next year! So I'm thankful for the light at the tunnel but definitely not excited about the surgery!! :( but it could be worse I guess!! He definitely seems positive about this which is great!!


----------



## krystinab

stacergirl said:


> Congrats Jessica-happy oh was there and you have a beautiful baby girl. Great name.
> 
> Lol thanks dove!! :)
> 
> Krystina-maybe her not showing is a good thing. How many dpo are you? I know you took a hpt and it was negative but do you think it was too soon? Still have my fingers crossed!!
> 
> Afm-
> So doc appt went well-got a lot of information, some good and some not so good but the good news is that there is a light at the end of the tunnel!
> He's not too concerned with dhs SA but wants a redo in hope that it's the same or better. They did some blood work on me, which no results yet, and an ultrasound. The ultrasound proved endometriosis-so im probably going to have to have surgery to resolve that. Ive never been told ive had this before so it was a bit of a shocker!! He also said I could have lpd (so yes ladies it is in fact true) or pcos which is causing the short lp. (once again never bEen told I had pcos so a bit of a shocker!) The blood work should hopefully reveal if either of those are true (I think). He says that a lot of women fall pregnant after the surgery to correct endometriosis, but if not then I'll probably have to use meds with or without IUi (I think depending on what the second SA looks like. He says SAs can drastically change and fluctuate for men all the time. Either way I'm on a low carb high protein diet and am supposed to exercise 5-7 days s week for 30 min (I'm not overweight-most would say I'm skinny but he thinks it would be good to regulate hormones and such). So on a positive note he thinks we should be prgnant or have delivered by this time next year! So I'm thankful for the light at the tunnel but definitely not excited about the surgery!! :( but it could be worse I guess!! He definitely seems positive about this which is great!!

Wow Stacegirl thats a lot! My RE thought I had PCOS too but after all my blood work she said I didnt, so dont read into that too much! Any idea on how soon you could have surgery?


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks krystina, I know it is a lot! Hopefully we can rule some of that out. And on top of that he is checking my egg reserve to ensure I have enough, geez! I mean this all could in turn end up okay, but definitely have to have the surgery: I can schedule it the first day of my cycle, but my next to review results is on cd1-3 (depending when Af comes) so they might let me schedule it then or I'll have to wait until the first week of April. After surgery there's no treatment for a month so won't be able to do IUi or start meds til end of April or may.


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome to the world baby girl Ashley!! So happy that hubby was able to be there for the delivery!! Congrats Jess and family!! 

Wow tons of info Stacer!! Hope they can do the Lap for the Endo soon so you are able to move forward faster!

Krystina - Hope that AF shows soon or your BFP!! I am so excited for this cycle for you!!

Tasha - Yeah for lime and hope you are feeling better soon!

Good Luck Manda!

AFM, just sitting home miserable and sick. I caught a cold. And it's not like I can take anything! Stinks!


----------



## dove830

krystinab said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> 
> Stacergirl...Im jealous...I wanted AF to come! Excited about your RE appointment! Good luck girl!
> 
> Jess..congrats on baby Ashley! Im glad DH made it in time to see her debut!
> 
> Tasha...like Dove said, your pregnancy is a warp speed!
> 
> Manda I see we have another early tester :) Good luck!
> 
> AFM, still no AF, the bitch is playing games...its CD33....hoping she hurrys the hell up...




stacergirl said:


> Congrats Jessica-happy oh was there and you have a beautiful baby girl. Great name.
> 
> Lol thanks dove!! :)
> 
> Krystina-maybe her not showing is a good thing. How many dpo are you? I know you took a hpt and it was negative but do you think it was too soon? Still have my fingers crossed!!
> 
> Afm-
> So doc appt went well-got a lot of information, some good and some not so good but the good news is that there is a light at the end of the tunnel!
> He's not too concerned with dhs SA but wants a redo in hope that it's the same or better. They did some blood work on me, which no results yet, and an ultrasound. The ultrasound proved endometriosis-so im probably going to have to have surgery to resolve that. Ive never been told ive had this before so it was a bit of a shocker!! He also said I could have lpd (so yes ladies it is in fact true) or pcos which is causing the short lp. (once again never bEen told I had pcos so a bit of a shocker!) The blood work should hopefully reveal if either of those are true (I think). He says that a lot of women fall pregnant after the surgery to correct endometriosis, but if not then I'll probably have to use meds with or without IUi (I think depending on what the second SA looks like. He says SAs can drastically change and fluctuate for men all the time. Either way I'm on a low carb high protein diet and am supposed to exercise 5-7 days s week for 30 min (I'm not overweight-most would say I'm skinny but he thinks it would be good to regulate hormones and such). So on a positive note he thinks we should be prgnant or have delivered by this time next year! So I'm thankful for the light at the tunnel but definitely not excited about the surgery!! :( but it could be worse I guess!! He definitely seems positive about this which is great!!




snowflakes120 said:


> Welcome to the world baby girl Ashley!! So happy that hubby was able to be there for the delivery!! Congrats Jess and family!!
> 
> Wow tons of info Stacer!! Hope they can do the Lap for the Endo soon so you are able to move forward faster!
> 
> Krystina - Hope that AF shows soon or your BFP!! I am so excited for this cycle for you!!
> 
> Tasha - Yeah for lime and hope you are feeling better soon!
> 
> Good Luck Manda!
> 
> AFM, just sitting home miserable and sick. I caught a cold. And it's not like I can take anything! Stinks!

Stacer--I think it's awesome that they are doing all of those tests, and looking into every angle for you. Also, the doctor sounds very positive, so that's a bonus. It sounds like it was all good news, and that you'll have your answers very soon, and then can go on from there!:thumbup:

Krystina--Maybe try another HPT? Also, when I was not TTC, and it was around the time AF should show up, and I wanted her to hurry up, I'd have sex....worked every time! LOL:shrug:

Snow--Ugh...I hate being sick while preggo...soooo miserable. Be thankful it's just a cold and not the flu though!

Haven't heard from Army in a bit...hope you're doing ok, girl!


----------



## dove830

snowflakes120 said:


> Welcome to the world baby girl Ashley!! So happy that hubby was able to be there for the delivery!! Congrats Jess and family!!
> 
> Wow tons of info Stacer!! Hope they can do the Lap for the Endo soon so you are able to move forward faster!
> 
> Krystina - Hope that AF shows soon or your BFP!! I am so excited for this cycle for you!!
> 
> Tasha - Yeah for lime and hope you are feeling better soon!
> 
> Good Luck Manda!
> 
> AFM, just sitting home miserable and sick. I caught a cold. And it's not like I can take anything! Stinks!

I *just* noticed that you made it past V Day!!! Woo Hoo!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jessica28

Here she is... Miss Ashley Kadence for all those who are waiting to see her!


----------



## Jessica28

Ooops.... forgot to attach the last time!
 



Attached Files:







598575_10151471602826690_1185406432_n.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 28329

I stalk this thread on a daily basis. But today I just wanna congratulate you jess on the birth of your beautiful baby girl. She's absolutely perfect.


----------



## shellideaks

Same ^^^ I may not post much any more but I still read every post waiting for all your BFP's! 

Congrats again Jessica, she really is beautiful :)


----------



## Jessica28

Thanks ladies! I can't believe she is one week old already!

May - Labour without pain medication wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be... I surprised myself I think. If my sister wouldn't have had training in the next town over, I donn't think I would have made it to the hospital in time and OH definitely wouldn't have made it! I am glad in looking back that I didn't take anything for the pain. I wouldn't change a thing! I didn't have a nice doctor though so that sucked. Tried breastfeeding but it is not going so good so I am pumping but my milk still hasn't come in yet and it is getting frustrating.

I am rooting for BFPs for all you guys and will be here cheering you on!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jess - Ashley is beautiful! I am glad your birthing experience with no pain meds was good. I probably won't be so brave! Lol. 

Stacergirl - So glad you found out all that information from your RE! He sounds very optimistic and I love that! Did he say how you can promote better sperm for DH?

Lisa - Feel better, Hun!

Kristina - Where's AF? Maybe she's not coming??? :)

AFM - I am at CD 11 today and for the first time ever, I have EWCM!!! It is way too early though since I usually O around CD 20. Maybe the increase dosage of Clomid will bring O sooner? I also took B6 and EPO this cycle. EWCM was there this morning. Is it too late to BD tonight? I am going to test with OPKs later but I don't think it will be anywhere near a positive yet.


----------



## krystinab

May, yaaaah on the EWCM!! Clomid can change when you O so I say start poas now so you can catch that surge!!

Jess, beautiful is an understatement! Ashley is perfect!!! I hope to be as brave as you and have a med free labor!

Dove, how you feeling today?

Sunny/ Lisa, whats up with you ladies???

Stacegirl, I please keep us posted on EVERTHING!! 

AFM, still no AF. Starting to have some twinges...hoping that means shes coming. We were supposed to be going out o f town for DHs bday but now I am worried we will have to cancel....ugh its so frustrating!


----------



## dove830

Jessica28 said:


> Ooops.... forgot to attach the last time!




BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jess - Ashley is beautiful! I am glad your birthing experience with no pain meds was good. I probably won't be so brave! Lol.
> 
> Stacergirl - So glad you found out all that information from your RE! He sounds very optimistic and I love that! Did he say how you can promote better sperm for DH?
> 
> Lisa - Feel better, Hun!
> 
> Kristina - Where's AF? Maybe she's not coming??? :)
> 
> AFM - I am at CD 11 today and for the first time ever, I have EWCM!!! It is way too early though since I usually O around CD 20. Maybe the increase dosage of Clomid will bring O sooner? I also took B6 and EPO this cycle. EWCM was there this morning. Is it too late to BD tonight? I am going to test with OPKs later but I don't think it will be anywhere near a positive yet.




krystinab said:


> May, yaaaah on the EWCM!! Clomid can change when you O so I say start poas now so you can catch that surge!!
> 
> Jess, beautiful is an understatement! Ashley is perfect!!! I hope to be as brave as you and have a med free labor!
> 
> Dove, how you feeling today?
> 
> Sunny/ Lisa, whats up with you ladies???
> 
> Stacegirl, I please keep us posted on EVERTHING!!
> 
> AFM, still no AF. Starting to have some twinges...hoping that means shes coming. We were supposed to be going out o f town for DHs bday but now I am worried we will have to cancel....ugh its so frustrating!

Jessica, she's gorgeous!

May--woo hoo---now get going!:sex: ;)

Krystina--did you test again?

Tasha-how are you doing? Have they scheduled an u/s for you yet?

AFM, I'm getting nervous because work is starting to take it's toll on my body. Even after just a few hours my back and feet are hurting. By the time I get home, I lie down on the couch and don't want to get up because it hurts too much. I even dread getting up to pee in the middle of the night because my feet ae STILL hurting....not quite sure what I'm going to do. It seems so early to be feeling so badly. I want to make it until the beginning of June before going off....maybe reduced hours or something...I feel like wimp, lol.

Otherwise, everything is well. Still listening to Lucas' heatbeat ever night, and he's easy to find now. Turns out my placenta is anterior, so that's why the flutters are so faint and few and far between. Watching him move around like crazy on the u/s and not being able to feel a thing was so weird!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MandaAnda

What do you do for work, Dove? I'm a nurse and went off sick with SPD at around 29 weeks, as the standing killed me. I worked on the NICU then, but I work with hildren in the community now and hope that, when I do get my rainbow, I'll be ale to keep at it longer. x


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacer: WOW!!! I'm sorry not everything is going perfectly, but at the same time HOORAY for answers!!! I know what endo is--they thought I might have had that as a teen, that's why I started the bc pill to begin with (they wanted to try putting me through menopause at 19 years old to see if it helped HAHAHAHA!! I said no.) Do you have horrendous periods?!?! Keep us posted hun! I'm thinking of you!! :hugs:

May: YAY for EWCM!!!!!!!! Go for it girl!!! :sex: :winkwink:

Krys: Can't wait to hear how this cycle will end, and if it does end, how next cycle will go! I'm cheering for you!!

Jess: What a sweetie!!! Congrats again!!

Dove: You're hilarious!!!! :haha: I promise my pregnancy isn't going by any faster than yours!!! HAHAHA!! But thanks! :flower: My first ultra-sound is in 2 days--on the 21st! I'm nervous and excited--I just really want this to be good news!! I haven't announced to my parents yet, but my twin sister keeps teasing me about the possibility that I might be carrying twins (my older sister is pregnant and in the same week as you, Dove!), because I look just as pregnant as my older sister! :p (Which is not that much, my older sister really takes a long time to show!). Awww Dove! I hope that you're able to get shorter hours. :wacko: Take care of yourself hun!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

EWCM has exited the building. Of course DH and I have not BD yet. FML!


----------



## MandaAnda

Is anyone taking herbal supplements? Agnus castus (vitex) has really helped bring my cycle down from 40-50 something days to the low 30s. And instead of ov'ing around CD25-35, it's now nearly always CD17 or 18. And I also take evening primrose oil (combined with starflower oil, if I can find it), as that helps promote better quality cm. If we don't get our BFP this week, I'll be ordering some more Pre-Seed as well (didn't use it this month, as I'd run out).

CD7 here and dyyyyying to POAS!


----------



## snowflakes120

Manda - I have a friend that swears by Vitex. That is great that it has moved your OV way up - it did the same for her! FX for you.

May - Just because you don't see doesn't mean it's gone. It just might all the way up there and you just can't reach/see it. I know when I had my IUI they said I had EWCM but yet I have never ever seen it either!

Tasha - Yippee for US!! I will be so jealous if you are having twins - I have always wanted twins!! :blush:

Dove - Hope you can start getting some more time on the bum instead of your feet! 

Jess - She is just so gorgeous! Look at the head full of hair!! I have predicted our baby boy to be a baldy!! 

Krystina - Have you tested again girl?! Not much going on here. Just trying to kick this stupid cold. 

But good news for me!! I am officially into double digits!! 99 days for me!! :happydance:


----------



## krystinab

Snow, thats awesome you are in double digits...whoop whoop!

Manda, I was using fertilitea which has vitex and it really helped me regulate my cycles but this month I didnt use it and I am back to my long ass cycles. Once AF comes I am going to get back to it!!

May, did you use a OPK this morning??

Tasha did you see the lady who expected to have twins and at her 21 week sonogram and they found 2 sets of identical twins...crazy!! They said its a 1 and 70 million chance that will happen.

AFM, starting to get bitchy so I think AF willl be here soon! UGH...this is worst than the 2ww.


----------



## dove830

MandaAnda said:


> What do you do for work, Dove? I'm a nurse and went off sick with SPD at around 29 weeks, as the standing killed me. I worked on the NICU then, but I work with hildren in the community now and hope that, when I do get my rainbow, I'll be ale to keep at it longer. x




Tasha S. said:


> Stacer: WOW!!! I'm sorry not everything is going perfectly, but at the same time HOORAY for answers!!! I know what endo is--they thought I might have had that as a teen, that's why I started the bc pill to begin with (they wanted to try putting me through menopause at 19 years old to see if it helped HAHAHAHA!! I said no.) Do you have horrendous periods?!?! Keep us posted hun! I'm thinking of you!! :hugs:
> 
> May: YAY for EWCM!!!!!!!! Go for it girl!!! :sex: :winkwink:
> 
> Krys: Can't wait to hear how this cycle will end, and if it does end, how next cycle will go! I'm cheering for you!!
> 
> Jess: What a sweetie!!! Congrats again!!
> 
> Dove: You're hilarious!!!! :haha: I promise my pregnancy isn't going by any faster than yours!!! HAHAHA!! But thanks! :flower: My first ultra-sound is in 2 days--on the 21st! I'm nervous and excited--I just really want this to be good news!! I haven't announced to my parents yet, but my twin sister keeps teasing me about the possibility that I might be carrying twins (my older sister is pregnant and in the same week as you, Dove!), because I look just as pregnant as my older sister! :p (Which is not that much, my older sister really takes a long time to show!). Awww Dove! I hope that you're able to get shorter hours. :wacko: Take care of yourself hun!!




BamBamsMaMa said:


> EWCM has exited the building. Of course DH and I have not BD yet. FML!




snowflakes120 said:


> Manda - I have a friend that swears by Vitex. That is great that it has moved your OV way up - it did the same for her! FX for you.
> 
> May - Just because you don't see doesn't mean it's gone. It just might all the way up there and you just can't reach/see it. I know when I had my IUI they said I had EWCM but yet I have never ever seen it either!
> 
> Tasha - Yippee for US!! I will be so jealous if you are having twins - I have always wanted twins!! :blush:
> 
> Dove - Hope you can start getting some more time on the bum instead of your feet!
> 
> Jess - She is just so gorgeous! Look at the head full of hair!! I have predicted our baby boy to be a baldy!!
> 
> Krystina - Have you tested again girl?! Not much going on here. Just trying to kick this stupid cold.
> 
> But good news for me!! I am officially into double digits!! 99 days for me!! :happydance:

Manda-I work in a warehouse with cement floors....no sitting for me. I even tried different shoes yesterday to see if that would help....NOPE! :nope:

Tasha-good luck with your U/S tomorrow---very exciting! Can't wait to hear all about it.

May--:sex: anyway!!!!

Snow-Woo Hoo for double digits!!:thumbup:


----------



## MandaAnda

Krystina, I'd start back on it now if you're sure you're out for the month. I'd been taking it only period to ovulation, and a reflexologist friend suggest I take it continually, and that's when it really helped! :)

Dove, have you tried Crocs? They're the only thing that kept my legs from feeling like they'd pop!

AFM, I psychotically tested today (insane because I'm 7DPO) but in the afternoon. I thought I saw a line after a few minutes, but I wasn't sure if it was evap. But it seems to be gone now. I'll be testing tomorrow morning because I'm crazy like that. ;)


----------



## stacergirl

Forgive me if I miss anyone, as I only post from my phone so it's hard to write and see the posts! 

May-no advice was given for improving sperm quality. He just made it seem as they can change drastically on their own. Which I guess is good! Glad you saw Ewcm!! I take epo and notice if I tske3 pills a day I see more Ewcm that just one pill. Hopefully you and dh are finding time to get some bding in!! 

Jessica-shes beautiful! Congrats! 

Krystina-still no Af? O m g what if this is the month?! Ahh! Btw why did your doc think you had pcos? How did they determine you didn't? I read the symptoms and don't feel like I do. When he did the ultrasound he said my ovaries looked good. My periods are super regular but pretty short. I hope I don't have this!! 

Snow-congrats on double digits, sooo exciting!! 

Manda-seeing any lines on today's stick?!! Fingers crossed! I have not taken any supplements, but glad they are working for you!! 

Tasha-hoping the doc appt goes well! I have a lot of Back pains with my periods, so I guess that's a major sign of endo? Ill know in march whether or not I'll have the lap. 

Dove-sorry about the long hours and your back! Hoping it gets better for you or they at least let you sit once in a while. You might need to pull that preggo card! 

Afm-on cd 6, taking it easy, will bd whenever and prob won't opk or temp. Just working out and changing diet to high protein and low carbs as instructed. Waiting patiently for my next appt!!


----------



## krystinab

Stacer, my DR thought I had PCOS casue my periods are irregular and I am hairy (I have a hapy trail and get a few strands around my nips (which I pluck..ouch). But my ovaries looked normal and my BW all came back within normal range. She said I still may have a mild ovualtion disorder but since my hormones are normal its not clear.

Manda, thanks for the advice I will take it today! Did you test today? 

Dove, the need to get you a chair with wheels!

AFM, nothing! tested this AM, BFN....just plain ole nothing. I had two 39 day cycles liek 6 months ago, havent gone past that for over a year now....I just hope this bitch comes. If I get to CD45 with nothing I will call the RE to see if they can start AF for me....some BS.... :growlmad:


----------



## Bride2b

God Krystina you must be going out your mind waiting for AF!! Once AF dos get here what s the plan of action?

I am so crap at remembering what I have read & had to do it in a few sittings.

Snow - yay for double digits!

Jess congrats on the safe arrival of baby Ashley - good job you went to stay with your sister and OH was there!

Hope you preggie girls are doing ok x

May I got excited when you said about EWCM - how many days to O?

AFM - I had my US today & all looks fine in there, so nothing to report. Just gotta wait for OH to get his semen sample done (but he is being a typical man and putting it off-I guess he is doing the macho thing and is scared that he has a problem)


----------



## stacergirl

krystinab said:


> Stacer, my DR thought I had PCOS casue my periods are irregular and I am hairy (I have a hapy trail and get a few strands around my nips (which I pluck..ouch). But my ovaries looked normal and my BW all came back within normal range. She said I still may have a mild ovualtion disorder but since my hormones are normal its not clear.
> 
> Manda, thanks for the advice I will take it today! Did you test today?
> 
> Dove, the need to get you a chair with wheels!
> 
> AFM, nothing! tested this AM, BFN....just plain ole nothing. I had two 39 day cycles liek 6 months ago, havent gone past that for over a year now....I just hope this bitch comes. If I get to CD45 with nothing I will call the RE to see if they can start AF for me....some BS.... :growlmad:

Gosh krystina, sorry for your cycle! I hope something happens soon for you-whether it's Af so you can get moving on that IUi or a BFP so we can all be excited!! 

Lol krystina, I get a few hairs around my nips as well and pluck them too! I haven't seen them in a while though! Other than that I'm not too hairy, my body hair is blond so hard to tell! But the fs didn't see my nips, so maybe my short cycle or short lpd makes him think I have pcos? 

Btw ladies I broke down and went to the man doc-if I hadnt i'd still be waiting to get in for my first appt! he seems very knowledgeable and good so I think I like him!!


----------



## krystinab

stacergirl said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Stacer, my DR thought I had PCOS casue my periods are irregular and I am hairy (I have a hapy trail and get a few strands around my nips (which I pluck..ouch). But my ovaries looked normal and my BW all came back within normal range. She said I still may have a mild ovualtion disorder but since my hormones are normal its not clear.
> 
> Manda, thanks for the advice I will take it today! Did you test today?
> 
> Dove, the need to get you a chair with wheels!
> 
> AFM, nothing! tested this AM, BFN....just plain ole nothing. I had two 39 day cycles liek 6 months ago, havent gone past that for over a year now....I just hope this bitch comes. If I get to CD45 with nothing I will call the RE to see if they can start AF for me....some BS.... :growlmad:
> 
> Gosh krystina, sorry for your cycle! I hope something happens soon for you-whether it's Af so you can get moving on that IUi or a BFP so we can all be excited!!
> 
> Lol krystina, I get a few hairs around my nips as well and pluck them too! I haven't seen them in a while though! Other than that I'm not too hairy, my body hair is blond so hard to tell! But the fs didn't see my nips, so maybe my short cycle or short lpd makes him think I have pcos?
> 
> Btw ladies I broke down and went to the man doc-if I hadnt i'd still be waiting to get in for my first appt! he seems very knowledgeable and good so I think I like him!!Click to expand...

LOL the RE didnt see mine either...she asked if I had any abnormal growth...LOL I am glad your appointment went well!


----------



## MandaAnda

I've charted BFNs yesterday and today. I think I can see something, but I'm not it sure if it's line eye ;) or if it's evap and I think I see pink because the control is pink. I always see it in the same spot though. I'll be testing tomorrow at 9DPO. Gotta use up those ICs somehow, right?


----------



## Tasha S.

Manda: That's the way to do it girl!!! You just keep at it!!! :thumbup: Fx!!!!

Krys: No, I haven't heard of that women that you mentioned that had 2 sets of identical twins?!?!?! OMG!!! Talk about pregnancy taking a toll on the momma's body though!! FOUR?!?! Wow! So what CD are you on?! I understand you about wanting AF to come if you're still getting BFNs. My longest cycle was 41 days--long cycles suck!! I can't wait for your next cycle though!!! :flower:

Stacer: I'm glad you stuck with the man doctor and got speedy appointments!! 

Gemma: YAY that everything looks fine on the ultra sound!!! :happydance: That's good news!! Awwwwww!! I feel for your man!! I remember after the mc asking my DH if he'd be willing to do that if it came to that point....and the look he gave me said it all! :haha: (Meaning a clear NO!) Props to him for actually deciding to go through with it even if it is taking him a little more time to get it done! :winkwink: All the best!! 

Emily: I'm glad you're in the double digits!!! Congrats on that milestone!! :flower:

May: How are you doing hun?!

Dove: How soon could you take mat leave?! How does that work?? Your poor feet and back! :wacko:

AFM: Just got back from the clinic...I'm so happy girls!! :flower: I thought I was going to get an ultra-sound, but I was mistaken. I guess it's a doppler that they use--I was able to hear the hearbeat! And we heard it right aways, she said sometimes it can take 10 minutes! So she jokingly said that for sure it's a girl because the baby gave us no troubles LOL!! Emily, my doctor told me that I'd only find out if it's twins on my week 18-20 scan, hehe! She said that the average woman has a 1 out of 80 chance to conceive twins, but that since there are twins in my family all over the place (my grandma, my cousins, and myself!), that I have a 1 out of 40 chance--it's still a slim chance! :winkwink:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hey guys, CD 13 here today. DH and I BD'ed on the day I had EWCM even though I didn't see anymore at night and I know it's way too early for O. I usually O around CD 19-20. I did start using OPKs and although I see a line, it is not yet positive. I think I might O earlier this month with the increase Clomid dosage because my OPKs are never this dark so early in my cycle. Fingers crossed this is the month. Don't know how much more BFNs I can take! Thanks to everyone who asked about me and I am sorry I am too lazy to read back and see who said what. :/

Kristina - Hope AF shows soon so you can start IUI! Are you excited? 

Lisa - Yay for double digits. God, I can't believe you are so far along already! Please don't leave me after the baby is born! You have been a great support! 

Manda - Hope it is indeed a BFP!

Gemma - Happy to hear everything was good with the U/S!

Tasha - I desperately want twins!!!! But right now I will happily take one as long as I can get pregnant!

Dove - Take it easy, girl! I don't know what I would do the day I get pregnant! I am a dental hygienist and I sit on my butt all day slouched over patients. My back hurts everyday and I can't imagine how it would be if I am also carrying a child!

Stacergirl - Glad you found a male doc you are comfortable with.


----------



## MandaAnda

I tested this morning at 9DPO. I've put it down as BFN, but I did see colour at the verrrry bottom (like you can see it better if you turn the strip sideways) of the test line. But then I had that on one test last cycle. I'm getting cramps right now. I didn't get my BFP with my angel until 10DPO (and looking on my chart I'd had cramping at 8DPO). So, I'm crossing my fingers and toes that I get a BFP eventually.

My little boy turns three in just over a week, and it'd be lovely to know I was pregnant by then.


----------



## mammaspath

still stalking here ladies! waiting for bfp's!!!


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Manda: That's the way to do it girl!!! You just keep at it!!! :thumbup: Fx!!!!
> 
> Krys: No, I haven't heard of that women that you mentioned that had 2 sets of identical twins?!?!?! OMG!!! Talk about pregnancy taking a toll on the momma's body though!! FOUR?!?! Wow! So what CD are you on?! I understand you about wanting AF to come if you're still getting BFNs. My longest cycle was 41 days--long cycles suck!! I can't wait for your next cycle though!!! :flower:
> 
> Stacer: I'm glad you stuck with the man doctor and got speedy appointments!!
> 
> Gemma: YAY that everything looks fine on the ultra sound!!! :happydance: That's good news!! Awwwwww!! I feel for your man!! I remember after the mc asking my DH if he'd be willing to do that if it came to that point....and the look he gave me said it all! :haha: (Meaning a clear NO!) Props to him for actually deciding to go through with it even if it is taking him a little more time to get it done! :winkwink: All the best!!
> 
> Emily: I'm glad you're in the double digits!!! Congrats on that milestone!! :flower:
> 
> May: How are you doing hun?!
> 
> Dove: How soon could you take mat leave?! How does that work?? Your poor feet and back! :wacko:
> 
> AFM: Just got back from the clinic...I'm so happy girls!! :flower: I thought I was going to get an ultra-sound, but I was mistaken. I guess it's a doppler that they use--I was able to hear the hearbeat! And we heard it right aways, she said sometimes it can take 10 minutes! So she jokingly said that for sure it's a girl because the baby gave us no troubles LOL!! Emily, my doctor told me that I'd only find out if it's twins on my week 18-20 scan, hehe! She said that the average woman has a 1 out of 80 chance to conceive twins, but that since there are twins in my family all over the place (my grandma, my cousins, and myself!), that I have a 1 out of 40 chance--it's still a slim chance! :winkwink:

I can take short term leave when I have 16 weeks left, but they usually dont pay for it. I'm hoping to avoid that by reducing my hours. Dr appointment isn't until the 8th.....


----------



## threemakefive

I'm stalking too girls!!

Krystina--yay for iui :) can't wait for u to start..maybe ull get twins lol

Stacer- I have pcos but no cysts and had normal cycles until after my first child. If I weigh above a certain weight I have issues with ny cycle. It's managable if u do have it and I'm proof u can still have normal pregnancies :) I have 3 gorgeous kids to prove that :)

Lisa yay on double digits can't wait for baby to arrive...I can't remember, did u pick a name?

Good luck testers!!


----------



## MandaAnda

Ok, 10DPO. I think I see something...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MandaAnda

I need a FRER.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## threemakefive

I see it too! Get an frer


----------



## MandaAnda

threemakefive said:


> I see it too! Get an frer

Got one! ;)

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 28329

No doubting that line. Congratulations!!


----------



## Tasha S.

OMG!!!! YAYYYY!!! Congrats Manda!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## dove830

MandaAnda said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> I see it too! Get an frer
> 
> Got one! ;)
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!! You knew it all along!

I could never get a FRER to work for me, so I always used CB Digi's....must be fun watching that line appear!

November baby?? :happydance:


----------



## MandaAnda

6th November. Exactly a year from my scan at 12+1 when I saw lovely Lucy and her heartbeat but also when we received her poor prognosis. I was just thinking how it'd be really strange (but good) if I went 11 days over and delivered on the same day I delivered her.


----------



## dove830

MandaAnda said:


> 6th November. Exactly a year from my scan at 12+1 when I saw lovely Lucy and her heartbeat but also when we received her poor prognosis. I was just thinking how it'd be really strange (but good) if I went 11 days over and delivered on the same day I delivered her.

Weird, eh? As it turns out, we'll have this little one within a couple of days of having a D&E last year....I think that somehow, this baby being a boy as well, Lucas will have a piece of Sawyer with him...


----------



## threemakefive

Yay manda :) I knew it :)

We had our girl 1 month 1 day after the one year of our d and c. As weird as it sounds I'm greatful for how it all went bc I wouldn't have her :)


----------



## Jessica28

Another BFP! So exciting! Congrats Manda!


----------



## Tasha S.

Congrats again Manda!

How's everyone else doing??

Krys: Any news yet?! :flower:

Stacer: When is your next appointment??

May: What's up hun?!

Sunny: I bet you're on your cruise right now!! I hope you're having a blast!!! :flower:

I hope everyone's having a good weekend! :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Manda! Happy and Healthy 9 months!!


----------



## stacergirl

Congrats Manda!! So exciting! 

Tasha-thanks for asking, it's march 13th. I'm just relaxing, don't even know what cd I'm on, but I'm sick so don't feel like bding anyway!! 

Hoping for am update from the other ladies soon!!


----------



## krystinab

Congrats Manda!

How's everyone doing?

AFM, I started spotting Saturday. No real flow yet...expect it any day now...finally ready to get started


----------



## MandaAnda

My IC stick was barely visible on 10DPO, then more visible but still pale at 11DPO. Of course the FRER was a very obvious one at 10DPO. I did an IC this afternoon, at 13DPO. It's just as pale as the IC two days ago, but I'm trying to tell myself that ok because this one was afternoon AND I'd had a wee less than two hours previous. But now I'm going to have to POAS first thing in the morning because I've got myself so worried.


----------



## dove830

MandaAnda said:


> My IC stick was barely visible on 10DPO, then more visible but still pale at 11DPO. Of course the FRER was a very obvious one at 10DPO. I did an IC this afternoon, at 13DPO. It's just as pale as the IC two days ago, but I'm trying to tell myself that ok because this one was afternoon AND I'd had a wee less than two hours previous. But now I'm going to have to POAS first thing in the morning because I've got myself so worried.

Time for a digi?? :)


----------



## Kdk24

krystinab said:


> Congrats Manda!
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> AFM, I started spotting Saturday. No real flow yet...expect it any day now...finally ready to get started

Krystina... Do you usual spot this long before af shows up? I've never spotted before in the entire life and I've been spotting since Saturday. It's not very much, usually only when I wipe and it's clearish with a pinkish tinge... I'm kind of freaking out!


----------



## Jessica28

Manda - My tests were always light! Just a bit of reassurance for you. It had me worried too that my tests weren't getting darker but now my rainbow is here and she is happy and healthy!


----------



## MandaAnda

That actually helps loads, Jessica thank you! I did an IC with FMU, and it does look totally solid now, a bit darker (still lighter than the control, of course). But this and what you said really reassures me. For some reason, I'm saving the other FRER and CB Digi for later.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Why so quiet, girls??? Perhaps, everyone are busy baby making? :)

I think I am at 1 DPO today. I had the worst bloating yesterday so I take it as a sign that I was ovulating. My OPKs were positive the day before. I was too tired to BD last night but by then, I think I have already missed the egg anyway so I am not beating myself up for it. We BD'ed the day before and the day of my positive OPK so I hope that's enough. Nothing else I can do now but to wait to see if its my time. 

I am trying to focus of losing some weight for the summer. Going to try Shakeology. Has anyone tried it before?

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## krystinab

May it has been quite in here. What days did you actually BD? Ive never heard on shakeology....sounds fun! I did the special K diet and dropped 7 lbs in 2 weeks.


AFM, tomorrow is my CD3 bW...yaaahhhh!!


----------



## MandaAnda

I'd been doing Weight Watchers, dropped over 7lb the week before my BFP. Still tracking but not being so strict.


----------



## krystinab

MandaAnda said:


> I'd been doing Weight Watchers, dropped over 7lb the week before my BFP. Still tracking but not being so strict.

thats awesome!


----------



## stacergirl

Wish you luck may!! Hope you caught the egg! I've never heard of shakeology. I do make my own shakes with spinach and protein and sometimes yogurt with fruit-love them. I'm doing low carb high protein bc doc suggested it. Hoping to lose some weight too bc after we all get pg its gonnaa be harder to get off that weight!! 

Congrats manda on losing the weight! I think down a few pounds too-only shooting for 10-12 lbs. I'm working out 5x a week for at least 30 min. 

Krystina-so Af came. Boo. So you're doing IUi this month?! Hoping so and sending good vibes your way! Def keep us posted!! 

Afm-I think I'm ovulating today or tOmorrow. Not tracking anything, and since dh has SA tomorrow we can't bd anywaY until he's done but won't see him til sun bc he's gone for work. I'm ok with it, figure prob need surgery for endo first anyway.


----------



## Tasha S.

May: YAY for + OPKs!!! I think your bases are covered!!! :winkwink: Omg, no I've never heard of shakeology LOL!!! That sounds so funny--and like lots of fun! I know my cousin did a 'laughing yoga class' to lose weight--she said it was a blast!

Krys: Ohhhhh I'm so excited for you!!! :happydance: So what exactly do you have to do?? CD 3 today, so do you start needles?!? Let us know how you feel!! I've done acupuncture before (when I was in college due to really bad periods) and I would always feel queasy when they would put the needles in my belly! Courage ma belle!! 

Stacer: I'm thinking of you girl!! Another 2 weeks before your next appointment! 

Manda: How are you feeling?!


----------



## MandaAnda

Tasha, I'm good. Cramps have gone. Sore throat has gone. Perhaps a bit bloated, but I'm feeling pretty good. Plenty of time for the evil nausea to rear its head. But happily gestating for now, crossing my fingers that all is as well as it appears to be!

Can't wait to hear about more BFPs! I wonder what the group total is now....


----------



## Kdk24

Well ladies... I'm pregnant!!!!

I spottedon and off for 3 days convinced af was coming but just acting funny because I was stressed about work and started a new job. I have absolutely no symptoms other than sore boobs, which is normal for me. 
I was at cvs and decided to buy a frer just because. Sure enough... The positive showed up before the control line.


----------



## dove830

Kdk24 said:


> Well ladies... I'm pregnant!!!!
> 
> I spottedon and off for 3 days convinced af was coming but just acting funny because I was stressed about work and started a new job. I have absolutely no symptoms other than sore boobs, which is normal for me.
> I was at cvs and decided to buy a frer just because. Sure enough... The positive showed up before the control line.

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!:happydance: CONGRATUALTIONS!!!!:happydance:


Now THIS is more like it!! :)


21 weeks today....21 days until V day.....:thumbup:

I found out that I have an extra 5 days of vacation that I didn't know I had--yippee!! So I'm trying to book the Wednesdays in April to give my body a day mid-week to recover a bit. I really hope it works, and that they let me have it off.

How's everyone else doing?? :)


----------



## MandaAnda

Kdk, woo hoo! Congratulations!


----------



## Tasha S.

OMG KdK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I'm SOOO happy for you!!!! Are you one of the original girls on this thread?? (Like, were you there since the beginning??) I can't wait to get more BFPs on this thread!!!

Dove, that's awesome about the extra days that you have off!!! Use them girl!! And V day will come and go SOOO fast, you'll see!! :winkwink:

Krys, I'm still waiting to hear about you girl!! I want to know all about this IUI!! :flower:


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG!! Another BFP!! Super congrats KDK!!! Soooo happy for you!! Things ALWAYS come in 3's..... so that means we got another one coming up soon!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I Had my positive OPK at CD 18. I BD'ed on CD 11, 14, 17, 18. I think I O'ed the early morning of CD 19. Hope it's enough. Soooo, what's the plan this cycle? I want to hear all about your IUI treatment because it seems like I might need it as well. All the best of luck with you. I think it's your time!

Manda - Perhaps the 7 lb weight loss helped you get pregnant? I am totally on board with losing a few lbs to increase my chances. How are you feeling?

Stacergirl - I O'ed just a couple of days before you so we are cycle buddies! Yay! Hope the SA results come back normal! I love juicing but will definitely try to make protein shakes and use it as meal replacement. Any good recipes?

Kdk - Congrats!!!! About time we get another BFP here. 

Dove - Hooray for more vacation days!!

AFM - FF put me at 3 DPO today. I think I am actually at 2 DPO but whatever. I am at a point where I am just fed up. Too many let downs so I am afraid to get my hopes up. Already thinking about the next cycle and thinking about calling my gynocologist for the next Clomid prescription. 

For those of you who wanted to know about Shakeology, it is a meal replacement shake. You replace one meal a day with it. It is supposed to contain all these vitamins, minerals, protein and super foods to help regulate your body. People have lost weight on it and say that get more energy. I have a few pounds to lose so I'd thought I might try it since getting to a healthier weight will help balance my hormones for baby making. I ordered a sample pack to try out the flavors before I invest $120 on the one month supply. I already have all these recipes I want to make with it. Now all I need is a good blender so I am looking forward to shopping for one!! I saw the Ninja blender in Costco and it looks fierce! Lol.


----------



## snowflakes120

May - Check out a Vitamix Blender!! They are the best!! Super pricey though. FX for this cycle to be it for you!! Also, wanted to ask a probably stupid question - It's cool for me to get my teeth cleaned next week, right? I chipped the teeniest tiniest bit of my front tooth on a glass, klutzy me missed my mouth. Doh!! Just no x-rays, I am guessing. I already made the appt - I planned on asking my OBGYN on Tuesday when I go but I figured you'd know for sure!!


----------



## dove830

snowflakes120 said:


> May - Check out a Vitamix Blender!! They are the best!! Super pricey though. FX for this cycle to be it for you!! Also, wanted to ask a probably stupid question - It's cool for me to get my teeth cleaned next week, right? I chipped the teeniest tiniest bit of my front tooth on a glass, klutzy me missed my mouth. Doh!! Just no x-rays, I am guessing. I already made the appt - I planned on asking my OBGYN on Tuesday when I go but I figured you'd know for sure!!

Totally safe--they won't do anything that isn't--just make sure you let hem know!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

snowflakes120 said:


> May - Check out a Vitamix Blender!! They are the best!! Super pricey though. FX for this cycle to be it for you!! Also, wanted to ask a probably stupid question - It's cool for me to get my teeth cleaned next week, right? I chipped the teeniest tiniest bit of my front tooth on a glass, klutzy me missed my mouth. Doh!! Just no x-rays, I am guessing. I already made the appt - I planned on asking my OBGYN on Tuesday when I go but I figured you'd know for sure!!

Hi Lisa! Completely ok to get your teeth cleaned and I actually recommend it because there's something called pregnancy gingivitis. Happens with all the hormonal changes in your body when you are pregnant. Your gums might be more sensitive and more susceptible to inflammation. So keeping it as clean as possible by flossing daily, brushing at least 2x a day and getting your teeth cleaned regularly will help. Not all preggo women will experience pregnancy gingivitis but it's a good idea to prevent it. There is no need for X-rays for a chipped front tooth unless you think the tooth suffered trauma? Either way, the X-ray can wait till after you have given birth. If it's just a chipped tooth, the dentist can repair it by putting a bonding (filling) on it and it'll look like new! Or if the chip is so small it doesn't bother you, you can just leave it.

I will go check out the vitamix blender! Thanks!


----------



## MandaAnda

May, I like to think the weight loss helped. Only lost 0.5lb at the last weigh in, but it's a loss. I'm feeling ok. Cramping started up again today and has been pretty relentless, but an IC was so much darker, nearly as dark as the control line, today. So, I'm happy.

The shake thing sounds very cool!

And I was going to say the same thing about dental care. In the UK, where dental care isn't normally fully on the NHS at best, we get free dental care during pregnancy. It's seen as pretty important.


----------



## krystinab

hey ladies! happy FIRDAY!!

KD- I am sooo happy for you girl! Congrats :happydance: What did your DH say when you told him?

May-FX you bd'd enough to catch that eggy!!

Lisa, when I was preggo my DR recommneded that I get my teeth cleaned and even ok'd an x-ray wiht a special thyriod blocker...

AFM, today was my first appointment with the RE. We did BW which came back great! My lining measure at 5.4 mm which was good (had a super light cycle) and I could see 4 follies in my left ovary (the good side) she had some trouble seeing my right ovary casue its so small....but she said the left looked so good she wasnt concerned. I am staring 75mg of follistim tonight...on wednesday I go back to see what Im cooking up in there! It was great! I was so damn happy!! I am ready to go home and prick myself...well Im not really but will :shrug:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Oh Kristina, let me know how your pricking experience is. :). I am happy to hear all is well to proceed!


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys that's so exciting!!!!!! 4 follicles too?!?! Do you have an increased chance of conceiving multiples on IUI??? I'm so psyched to hearing about your day-by-day experience on this procedure, it's just so exciting!! Awww!! Best of luck with the needles, you can do it girl!!! xoxo :flower:


----------



## Sunny skies

Hey ladies, I'm back from my cruise, just trying to catch up. Don't think I'll be doing a cruise again soon. So glad to hear all the good news.

Jess congratulations, Ashley is beautiful.

Manda and kdk congrats on the BFP, it's about time, we were needing some BFP's.

Krystina, glad things are looking up, I am so happy your taking this next step.

May, your b-ding sounds good, I think you covered your basis. 

I still need to read what I've missed but just thought I'd fill you in on my re appointments. Unfortunately the bad news keeps coming. Looks like dh's SA showed low count and motility. Re has suggested some supplements to help increase the count and motility (COq10, maca and conception XR). Dh is devastated. Also looks like I have mild pros. He prescribed femara but unfortunately I got AF 4 days early and when I got back from my cruise it was too late to start. I'll have to wait until next cycle now. I've just been doing cycle monitoring this cycle and looks like I'll be o from my tubeless side again. IUI or IVF may be my best options at this point but not sure dh is ready for this yet. Only good news is I am ovulating and lining has been good. I have 10 follies on each side this cycle. Medication would help follies to mature better as last cycle it matured but follies should be bigger for better quality egg. I have another ultrasound tomorrow on cd 13. I'll keep everyone posted, I just hope I don't get anymore bad news, I'm so tired of all these tests.
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - Sorry about the bad news. Good news is there are ways to fix it! Btw, do you know what dh's count is? Mine has low count too. 32 mil instead of 50 mil. He has been taking Fertilaid for Men along with Count Boost. I plan to have him do another SA soon to see if his count increased. What exactly did your doc suggest your DH take to increase count and motility? I will try it too!


----------



## threemakefive

Kdk Congrats..
Lisa I had a wisdom tooth pulled at 35 weeks so ull be fine:)

Yay Krystina can't wait to here mote abt iui


----------



## Kdk24

Krystina... OH is ecstatic! He's way more excited then me!!! I'm so nervous because this means I might now be getting my big promotion and moving because it'll be hard to do at 7-9 months pregnant, and I'd be on mat leave when the restaurant opens... I'm just going to relax and see what happens in the coming months?!? 

Sunny... Maca works wonders for both men and women! They make powders and pills. We added the powder to almost everything the first time we got preggo!!! Good lick!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thanks so much for the info May! 

Yeeeahhhh Krystina. Hope your injection wasn't bad like mine was. I found it to be easy peasy done! Great follies to start!

Sorry for the news Sunny. Bummer. Sending you hugs. But it seems like you def have a handle on things to move forward!


----------



## Tasha S.

Sunny--So sorry for the bad news!!! :wacko: Hang in there girl!! You said it looks like you might have 'pros'...do you mean pcos?? I hope the best for you! On a brighter note, how was your cruise?!??! :flower:


----------



## Sunny skies

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Sunny - Sorry about the bad news. Good news is there are ways to fix it! Btw, do you know what dh's count is? Mine has low count too. 32 mil instead of 50 mil. He has been taking Fertilaid for Men along with Count Boost. I plan to have him do another SA soon to see if his count increased. What exactly did your doc suggest your DH take to increase count and motility? I will try it too!

DH's count is 8 mil. I was told anything under 20 mil is low. 32 sounds good to me. His motility is at 40 percent and should be above 60. Re has recommended CO Q10, maca and conception XR. DH wants to do another SA this week as he's having a hard time believing his SA was so bad, I think we need a second one as usually they recommend more than one sample. May, have you done any cycle monitoring with your clomid? 

Tasha, yes I meant mild pcos. The cruise was just ok. Our Bahamas port got cancelled so I was pissed. Too much time at sea with tons of kids. At least I got a tan...lol. Glad your feeling better these days.

Kdk, I just picked up the maca in pill form, I hope it helps. Thanks for the input.

Looks like I'm going to have. Long cycle as there was no change in my dominant follie in 3 days.


----------



## stacergirl

Congrats kdk. I'm sure everything will work out with the Job situation! 

Krystina-so excited for you!!!! 

Sunny-sorry about the news. Has dh had a low SA before? The reason I ask is bc my doc says they can change drastically from time to time and even gave us an example of that although I can't remember the details. But hopefully the next will be better!! My doc thinks I might have pcos-although it hasn't been confirmed. Did your doc tell you to diet and work out 5-7 times a week? That's what mine says so I'm doing that. I definitely think there's hope for you, so don't lose hope!! And I'm jealous of your tan! But sorry you didn't get to visit the Bahamas! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Sunny skies

stacergirl said:


> Congrats kdk. I'm sure everything will work out with the Job situation!
> 
> Krystina-so excited for you!!!!
> 
> Sunny-sorry about the news. Has dh had a low SA before? The reason I ask is bc my doc says they can change drastically from time to time and even gave us an example of that although I can't remember the details. But hopefully the next will be better!! My doc thinks I might have pcos-although it hasn't been confirmed. Did your doc tell you to diet and work out 5-7 times a week? That's what mine says so I'm doing that. I definitely think there's hope for you, so don't lose hope!! And I'm jealous of your tan! But sorry you didn't get to visit the Bahamas!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well!

Thanks stacer, this was his first SA. DH is hoping it was just a bad sample but I'm preparing for the worst. Hopefully the supplements will help. Re only recommended start Femara next cycle. He said I have mild PCOS and he didn't go into details. I still need more info but I was overwhelmed so I didn't ask too many questions. I know things can always be worse but I'm sick of trying so hard. Sounds like your being proactive, good luck and hope you don't have PCOS.


----------



## stacergirl

Sunny-totally understand your pain. I was very overwhelmed with the info my doc gave me too that luckily dh was there to remember some of it. I apparently have moderate endometriosis and didn't even know. So now I'll have a lap. However with mild pcos you should still be able to get pregnant, even if dh has law sperm, you might just have to do IUi or ivf or even icsi. But dont Cross that that bridge until it comes (if it does). Either way I think it's great your going and finding all this out because then it will get you on the right track sooner! I wish I would've known about my endo sooner, I could've had the lap a while ago! Hang in there until you get all the answers you need!!


----------



## Sunny skies

stacergirl said:


> Sunny-totally understand your pain. I was very overwhelmed with the info my doc gave me too that luckily dh was there to remember some of it. I apparently have moderate endometriosis and didn't even know. So now I'll have a lap. However with mild pcos you should still be able to get pregnant, even if dh has law sperm, you might just have to do IUi or ivf or even icsi. But dont Cross that that bridge until it comes (if it does). Either way I think it's great your going and finding all this out because then it will get you on the right track sooner! I wish I would've known about my endo sooner, I could've had the lap a while ago! Hang in there until you get all the answers you need!!

I agree as bad as the news is I'm glad I know so I can do something about it. When do you do your lap? I had one with my ectopic but they ended up finding that my tube had already ruptured and they had to do c-section cut. I have a small scar on my belly button from the lap. How soon after the lap can you start TTC again?


----------



## stacergirl

Sunny skies said:


> stacergirl said:
> 
> 
> Sunny-totally understand your pain. I was very overwhelmed with the info my doc gave me too that luckily dh was there to remember some of it. I apparently have moderate endometriosis and didn't even know. So now I'll have a lap. However with mild pcos you should still be able to get pregnant, even if dh has law sperm, you might just have to do IUi or ivf or even icsi. But dont Cross that that bridge until it comes (if it does). Either way I think it's great your going and finding all this out because then it will get you on the right track sooner! I wish I would've known about my endo sooner, I could've had the lap a while ago! Hang in there until you get all the answers you need!!
> 
> I agree as bad as the news is I'm glad I know so I can do something about it. When do you do your lap? I had one with my ectopic but they ended up finding that my tube had already ruptured and they had to do c-section cut. I have a small scar on my belly button from the lap. How soon after the lap can you start TTC again?Click to expand...

Exactly! I'll know for sure when my lap is after my appointment on march 13, but I'm thinking late march early April. I've kinda given up on trying since then just because I feel like the endo is what's preventing us from getting pregnant. Plus last week during my fertility window I was sick and didny feel like bd, then when I started feeling better dh had his SA so we had to hold off on bding due to that, and now he's been gone for the weekend! And last month he was out of town during my fertile window. So I can't win! Lol but it's ok bc were moving forward even if it's slowly! I'm hoping at my appt on the 13th they schedule me right away so I can get that done. They did other tests last appt too so I'll have to hear those results as well and hoping they're at least manageable. He said we have to wait 4 days after the lap to bd and then can start trying. He said a lot of women get pregnant right after the lap as well so I'm hoping for that but if not we can start ovulation induction and/or IUi the following month. The funny thing is I have no idea why the doc thought I might have pcos-I'm obviously going to ask more next visit but I'm thinking it's only bc I have short cycles and short luteal phases? When he did the vaginal US he said my ovaries looked good though. So who knows!! How was your lap? Pretty simple or were you in a lot of pain? Im a bit nervous sbout it since ive never had surgery before!! Well I'm definitely sending positive vibes your way!!


----------



## krystinab

Kdk...that's so exciting! How are you feeling? Have you called you OB yet? Please keep us posted! :flower:

Sunny, I am praying DH next SA comes out perfect and i bet PCOS won't cause any hiccups in you catching your rainbow! I'm so excited about you moving forward with treatment! 

Stacergirl, I didn't realize you had to wait so long after the lap to start BDing again!? But it's awesome that many women get pregnant after the surgery. I hope that you are on of those women, fx!

AFM, DH had to give me the injections...lol...I'm such a punk...my next visit to the RE is Wednesday. I was feeling some twinges on my right but I've been willing them away...lol...it's all about the left!


----------



## Kdk24

Krystina... My first appt is march 20th, I'll be 7wks and 2days! Crazy! I still have no symptoms except sore bbs, but maybe it's still too early? Last time I had only mild nausea every few days and I was exhausted! This time around I can't sleep to save my life! 
You are such a rockstar for doing at home injections! Needles aren't really my thing!
Sunny... A dear friend of mine had pcos and was told she would never get pregnant naturally. Low and behold she did and while she was on birth control!!! Crazy stuff! I hope everyhig works out for you. 
Stacergirl... Best of luck to you! At least you're getting answers and moving forward! It's good to see you in good spirits about everything!!


----------



## buttercup_82

Hi SMEPers - is it okay if I join in??? 

So - ewcm is fertile and thick/cloudy/creamy is not, right? So, with SMEP you bd every other day until you get a +ve OPK. But for me , in the run up my cm might be thick and cloudy. So if we dtd then, will sperm still get through to the cervix to wait around for an egg? I know this probably sounds stupid &#8211; and I know by dtd everyother day helps increase chances &#8211; but just on a practical note, will it still be able to get there on those days before ov if ewcm isn&#8217;t there yet and cm is thick and creamy??

Sorry if this sounds stupid, i just like to know every fact, and was wondering about this one! becuase to me i think dtd (like SMEP) is the best way to increase your odds - but wondered about the creamy cv that comes before ew 

Thanks!


----------



## MandaAnda

Well, ewcm is the *best* to help the swimmers. But they potentially can get around in the other stuff, just not as well. I think some of the idea of SMEP is to not miss that fertile window, and by bd'ing every other day from CD10, you ensure there should already been some sperm lying in wait for when you do ovulate. So, when you do that OPK, if you ov very soon after, it's already there. And then you bd some more for good measure.


----------



## dove830

I still firmly believe that getting answers and eliminating what-if's are all good news while TTC. I'm so happy that so many of us are moving forward, whether it's by having tests done, or doing their own injections etc (Krys--YOU ROCK!). Each thing you do, is getting you one step closer, and I admire you all. SO inspiring!

Tasha--holy cow, you're a peach already:O Seriously, you're having the fastest pregnancy ever:shrug: 

Welcome to the new ladies :)

AFM--trucking along. I'm finally starting to feel movement every day:happydance: Still using the doppler every night, or rather, my OH uses it on me...so sweet:) Next dr appointment in on Friday. I suppose we'll just be going over the ultrasound I had at 19 weeks. I think everything is good, since the tech said everything was normal and I didn't get a phone call from my dr to come earlier than the regularly scheduled appointment. I only work 4 days this week, so I'm hoping that my body will be happy about that. Then I work one more week and then get a week of holidays. Then there's a long weekend for Easter, so I'm hoping March goes by quickly and a little less painfully. My work also approved 5 vacation days starting in April for every Wednesday, so I can break up my week a bit, and let my body recover some. I'm thinking that I'll be on reduced hours for the remaining 3 weeks of May, and then be off for the month of June, and then little Lucas will be here!!! Totally counting my chickens, eh? lol Like I've said before, I'm a planner, haha.

Hope everyone is doing well:)


----------



## MandaAnda

Dove, you sound like a Capricorn!


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey Ladies!!

Buttercup: Welcome here!!! :flower:

Sunny: Thinking of you girl!! At least like the others have said you're finding some answers...but I understand that it's discouraging. :wacko: Hang in there!! I really hope that was just a bad sample and the next SA gives better results! So why do they think you have pcos?? Do you have really long cycles or really bad periods?? 

Stacer: Another 9 days before your next apt, right?! I'm anxious for you! I hope it goes well! And wow!!!! They would schedule that lap really quickly! You must be in the States lol!! I think it would take much longer in Canada....

May: You're in the TWW now, aren't you?? How are you holding up??

Krys: You go girl!!!!!! DH is a real trooper for helping you out with the injections! 10 more days til ovulation!!! Then what?! :flower:

Dove: YAY for days off!!!!! You're due beginning of July right?? So that means you get only a month off work before the birth?? And you're too funny!!! :haha: I promise I'm faithfully following 9 weeks behind you--no short cuts! :winkwink:

AFM: Spring break this week!! Woohoo!!!...but not so much. I have all my term projects due afterwards, so it's a really discouraging week lol!! But hey, that's university life!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - I am at 6 DPO today and have no symptoms. I don't feel pregnant so I am already planning next month. This is so depressing. I keep thinking what we are doing wrong. I keep finding out friends are pregnant too! Urggg! How are you? Hope you get to relax a bit during spring break!


----------



## Tasha S.

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Tasha - I am at 6 DPO today and have no symptoms. I don't feel pregnant so I am already planning next month. This is so depressing. I keep thinking what we are doing wrong. I keep finding out friends are pregnant too! Urggg! How are you? Hope you get to relax a bit during spring break!

Dearest May! I'm so sorry...it really does suck hearing that everyone else is getting pregnant when you're trying so hard and it's not working! :nope: I understand. My SIL and my older sister got pregnant while I was TTC after my loss--and both their pregnancies went splendidly!! Life is really rough sometimes...But hun, you are so not out yet!!! I had NO symptoms with this pregnancy in my TTW. None. Like, I went downhill skying for the first time in my life at 9 DPO because I was SURE I wasn't pregnant (I really fell hard a lot of times! It was during our biggest snowstorm of the year too lol)! I know it's hard to be hopeful after so much disappointment, but you're SOOO not out yet!!!! :flower: I'm doing okay, thanks! :winkwink: I get really bad cramps which is kind of unsettling, but I think it's just my digestion--which has been more difficult of late. Other than that, my nipples are killing me!! :blush: But I've always had really sensitive nipples, even as a teen they would crack and oose (grosssss!), so I guess it's to be expected?!


----------



## buttercup_82

Thanks MandaAnda :)

Ok so this month we bd on cd8, 9 (not proper smep I know, but just happened ;)!) cd12, and cd14(last night) but today I noticed some ewcm! I still haven't had a +ve opk though... So to bd or not to bd, that is the question!?

A bit reluctant to bd tonight as we did it last night and opk not +ve, so want to save supplies for tomorrow - but then again, I don't want to miss an opportunity!

Buuuuut...if we bd tonight and get opk tomorrow, then that would be 3 nights in a row, so less supplies? Am I over thinking this?!!

Help!

What do y'all think?!


----------



## MandaAnda

SMEP is taking an OPK every day from CD10, which is ideally in the afternoon. As for BD'ing, with SMEP, it's every other day, starting on CD10 (BDs before won't hurt) so you're getting a good lot, not the little you'd get if you were BD'ing every day from CD10 (you want quality and quantity lying in wait for your egg when it comes to the swimmers). Then, BD on day of the positive OPK, the next day (O day), 1DPO and finally 3DPO for good measure.

It's CD15 today, right? So, next BD is CD16. If you get that positive OPK tomorrow, you'll be BD'ing CD17, 18 and 20 as well, so tonight's rest is all part of the SMEP. :)


----------



## buttercup_82

That's what I thought, yes today cd15 - I have been taking opk since cd8 in evening, have even started doing one in morning too just in case, although I know reading probably wouldn't be accurate then. So rest tonight and back to it tomorrow! Even though I had some ewcm today and none yesterday??

Thanks again


----------



## krystinab

Welcome to the new ladies!! 

Buttercup, do you have any idea how long it takes you to O after a +OPK? I would say every other day til you get the +! Good luck!

Tasha, I just gasped when I read cracked and ozzing nips....OUCH!! Im glad you are doing well. My bff had horrible indegstion throughout her pregnancy...that sucks...I hope its just a phase for you!:happydance: to spring break (even with school work)

May, you know I always have gillter to throw!! Its waaayyy too soon to count yourself out. Many of ladies have no sx and are pregnant! How was your BD schedule? Do you usually have AF symptoms? :hugs:

Dove Im glad to see youre doing well! :flower:

KDK, thats so flipping exciting. Im soo happy for you! :headspin:

AFM, My RE told me that Im ok with the bleeding...its completly normal!!


----------



## MandaAnda

Buttercup, don't do the morning OPKs, as LH is naturally higher then, and you want a true surge. Mid afternoon to early evening is the best. And I usually get ewcm in the few days leading up to an OPK, which is how it should be because the sperm need to get there to wait for the egg. So, that's why you're BD'ing every other day around the time before ov. The fertile window starts a few days before ov (but OPKs can only predict ov in the next 12-24 hours). There are people out there that take OPKs but never BD until they get a positive one, and that's why pregnancy may be difficult for them, as the egg may be on its way out by the time the sperm get there, whereas if you're SMEP'ing or at least BD'ing around the time ewcm starts, you have a better chance of the sperm being at the finish line when the egg is released.

Sorry for the novel.


----------



## dove830

MandaAnda said:


> Dove, you sound like a Capricorn!

Aries;) And oh so stubborn!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys: LOL!!!!! Even when I was a teen I had a hard time with bras, sometimes my nipples would get so bad that if I wore one, I would have to PEEL my boobs out--when I took it off a whole layer of skin from my nipples would stay stuck to the bra cups!! YUCK!!!! Right?!?! :wacko: I did an oral presentation in front of an auditorium of my fellow students at McGill bra-less because it was so bad two falls ago :haha: Cowl scarves were really "in", so that saved me!!! Big long scarves to cover up the goods!! :blush: I hate boobs. :wacko: God knows how I'm going to be able to ever breast-feed. My mom never had problems like that and she laughs at me!! :haha: And did I miss something about bleeding?!? Are you spotting???? I'm so excited for you about this cycle Krys!! :happydance:


----------



## krystinab

Tasha I hate bras too..but it think its because my mom is half hippie! Lol...as for the bleeding I stared my injections on cd4 and my period is usually 6 days but after the first shot my bleeding picked up and I was worried. Needless to say I'm ok...the xtra bleeding is not out of the ordinary...whew!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - Thanks, girl! It is hard to hear everyone is preggo but me. Even my bff's cousin (40 yo male) who has a 23 yo girlfriend are pregnant. This girl has no education, no job, dumb like you wouldn't believe and she is pregnant. She got pregnant so she doesn't have to go to school or get a job!!! I am just fed up. Glad to hear you are doing well. 

Kristina - How was the shot? Was it painful? And where do you have to do the injection? My BD schedule is good but not perfect. I guess if its meant to be it wouldn't matter. I am just a ball of negativity. I keep trying to figure out why we are not pregnant yet. And I hate the idea of having to see a RE but I know I have to if it isn't happening on its own. I don't have any AF symptoms yet, still too soon. Only 6 DPO today but I feel too normal so I am already preparing for the worst. When do you go in for the actual IUI?


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Tasha - Thanks, girl! It is hard to hear everyone is preggo but me. Even my bff's cousin (40 yo male) who has a 23 yo girlfriend are pregnant. This girl has no education, no job, dumb like you wouldn't believe and she is pregnant. She got pregnant so she doesn't have to go to school or get a job!!! I am just fed up. Glad to hear you are doing well.
> 
> Kristina - How was the shot? Was it painful? And where do you have to do the injection? My BD schedule is good but not perfect. I guess if its meant to be it wouldn't matter. I am just a ball of negativity. I keep trying to figure out why we are not pregnant yet. And I hate the idea of having to see a RE but I know I have to if it isn't happening on its own. I don't have any AF symptoms yet, still too soon. Only 6 DPO today but I feel too normal so I am already preparing for the worst. When do you go in for the actual IUI?

May, the shots go in my tummy about 2 inches under my belly. We rotate sides so I don't bruise or get too tender. They don't really hurt going in but when DH pulls it out, it stings a bit. I've had 3 so far...


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

https://itstartedwithabump.com/2013/03/04/fertile-infertility/


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha-yup my appt is next wed! Thanks for thinking of me. So anxious for it already. And yes I'm in the states. Man that would suck to be in Canada and have to wait-I'm already going crazy waiting this long!! 

Nothing at all to report, haven't even been bding or temping or ooking or anything!! Af comes next week around Tuesday. So just waiting patiently. I'm really hoping this lap resolves the issue bc I'm starting to think my decreased interest in sex over the last few years is due to the endo- bc during bd-ing I'm always on guard for fear of it hurting. It's not necessarily painful but I just fear one wrong move could send me screaming!! I've done some research and learned this to be true amongst a lot of women with endo. Dh has high needs in that respect so ive always worried I never met them and now I'm learning this might be why?! So im really hoping for the lap!


----------



## buttercup_82

krystinab said:


> Welcome to the new ladies!!
> 
> Buttercup, do you have any idea how long it takes you to O after a +OPK? I would say every other day til you get the +! Good luck!
> 
> Tasha, I just gasped when I read cracked and ozzing nips....OUCH!! Im glad you are doing well. My bff had horrible indegstion throughout her pregnancy...that sucks...I hope its just a phase for you!:happydance: to spring break (even with school work)
> 
> May, you know I always have gillter to throw!! Its waaayyy too soon to count yourself out. Many of ladies have no sx and are pregnant! How was your BD schedule? Do you usually have AF symptoms? :hugs:
> 
> Dove Im glad to see youre doing well! :flower:
> 
> KDK, thats so flipping exciting. Im soo happy for you! :headspin:
> 
> AFM, My RE told me that Im ok with the bleeding...its completly normal!!

Hey! Not sure when I o after +ve opk, but I got my +ve opk this afternoon so hopefully soon,


----------



## buttercup_82

MandaAnda said:


> Buttercup, don't do the morning OPKs, as LH is naturally higher then, and you want a true surge. Mid afternoon to early evening is the best. And I usually get ewcm in the few days leading up to an OPK, which is how it should be because the sperm need to get there to wait for the egg. So, that's why you're BD'ing every other day around the time before ov. The fertile window starts a few days before ov (but OPKs can only predict ov in the next 12-24 hours). There are people out there that take OPKs but never BD until they get a positive one, and that's why pregnancy may be difficult for them, as the egg may be on its way out by the time the sperm get there, whereas if you're SMEP'ing or at least BD'ing around the time ewcm starts, you have a better chance of the sperm being at the finish line when the egg is released.
> 
> Sorry for the novel.

I appreciate the novel ;-) sorry for all the silly questions 

Well, we have been bd'ing every other night as per SMEP, and due to bd tonight......... Which is good cause got +ve opk this afternoon! Sooooo will bd tonight and next two nights


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha S. said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Buttercup: Welcome here!!! :flower:
> 
> Sunny: Thinking of you girl!! At least like the others have said you're finding some answers...but I understand that it's discouraging. :wacko: Hang in there!! I really hope that was just a bad sample and the next SA gives better results! So why do they think you have pcos?? Do you have really long cycles or really bad periods??
> 
> Stacer: Another 9 days before your next apt, right?! I'm anxious for you! I hope it goes well! And wow!!!! They would schedule that lap really quickly! You must be in the States lol!! I think it would take much longer in Canada....
> 
> May: You're in the TWW now, aren't you?? How are you holding up??
> 
> Krys: You go girl!!!!!! DH is a real trooper for helping you out with the injections! 10 more days til ovulation!!! Then what?! :flower:
> 
> Dove: YAY for days off!!!!! You're due beginning of July right?? So that means you get only a month off work before the birth?? And you're too funny!!! :haha: I promise I'm faithfully following 9 weeks behind you--no short cuts! :winkwink:
> 
> AFM: Spring break this week!! Woohoo!!!...but not so much. I have all my term projects due afterwards, so it's a really discouraging week lol!! But hey, that's university life!

Tasha, RE said it is very mild. Could have developed very recently as my periods use to be pretty regular and never really bad. Lately I had some longer cycles. Re said the Femara should help as I have lots of follicles but they are small. I did ovulate on my one last cycle so hope the meds will help next cycle.

Krystina, why a trooper, I'm so excited for you and can't wait for details as I may need to go down that route.

May, it's still early, don't stress. You deserve some good news fXD.

Stacer, I hope everything gets resolved quickly and you can start actively trying again. I feel your pain around our bodies not cooperating. 

Buttercup, yah for positive opk. Get beding.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies so I know some of you are intrested in the IUI processs...so I am giving a mini synposis of whats been going on. 

On CD4 I did b/w & and u/s and was told to start follistim injections of 75iu before bed for 5 days...I didnt get many s/e..until I decided to work out...my nurse told me to suspend working out becasue it can cause my ovary to tiwst...OUCH!!

On CD9 (today) DH & I went in for another u/s and more b/w (estrogen & LH). My left side has four folliclies measuring at 12mm, 13mm and 2- 14mm. My right side is, well, JACKED UP! But we've been banking on the leftside since the HSG...anyway the nurse said that I may need to stop taking the meds since I have 4 folliciles growing well but I need to wait for her call for sure. She thinks that I will probably get the trigger on Friday (the follies need to measure b/t 18 and 21mm) and go in for the IUI on Sunday. She also told me we can have sex like normal BUT when the I get the trigger I should only have sex that night (Friday) skip Saturday and IUI on Sunday!! Whoop Whoop!! The nurse feels really good about my progress!! 

** when the nurse said I had 4 follies, DH almost fainted..he said "four babies" Ive never seen a black man turn white like he did when the nurse responded..."anythings possible" she went on to say multiples are a possibility BUT some women have 2 mature follies and dont get pregnant so she is comfortable with me maybe havign 4 :haha:


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys, that's amazing!!!!! Sounds like you're responding really well to the IUI procedure!!! I'm so flipping excited!!! :happydance: WOW!!!!! HAHAHAHA!! I laughed so hard when you said that your DH turned white with the possibility of FOUR!!! How do you feel?!?! Would you love to have multiples??...so that's this Sunday??? The nurse sounds really nice!! :flower: Can't wait to see what the end of this cycle brings....!!!


----------



## krystinab

Tasha S. said:


> Krys, that's amazing!!!!! Sounds like you're responding really well to the IUI procedure!!! I'm so flipping excited!!! :happydance: WOW!!!!! HAHAHAHA!! I laughed so hard when you said that your DH turned white with the possibility of FOUR!!! How do you feel?!?! Would you love to have multiples??...so that's this Sunday??? The nurse sounds really nice!! :flower: Can't wait to see what the end of this cycle brings....!!!

Thanks Tasha!! So I use to joke around about twins but Im really scared of multiples...LOL...I hoping for one healthy gummie :) 2 is ok, but 3...OMG...thats a bit much! How are you feeling?


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks for the update krystina! Super excited for you!! Hoping this IUi does the trick!!!!!


----------



## MandaAnda

OMG, you could be preggers at the weekend! Super excited for you!


----------



## Tasha S.

krystinab said:


> Thanks Tasha!! So I use to joke around about twins but Im really scared of multiples...LOL...I hoping for one healthy gummie :) 2 is ok, but 3...OMG...thats a bit much! How are you feeling?

HAHA!! I feel the same way Krys!! 2 is the limit!! Like, we don't even have 3 boobs, so how the heck are you supposed to feed three babies??? :shrug: I'm a twin, and my mom used to feed both me and my twin sister at the same time, but the opposite way that most women breastfeed...so our heads would be pointing towards each other and our bodies would hug the sides of my mom LOL!!

I'm feeling okay!! I thought morning sickness was getting better (everyone says it's supposed to get better between 12-13 weeks) so I tried skipping out on my anti-nausea pills yesterday...:haha:...Yann couldn't believe me! He was like: "Are you serious Tasha??" I was gagging left right and center LOL!! He ended up taking care of the meat for supper haha! It was kind of funny, although I'm glad to be back on the pills and feeling more stable today. :winkwink:


----------



## snowflakes120

Tasha - Sorry you still aren't feeling well. I really hope that MS is a thing of the past quite soon for you!!

Great update Krystina! Sounds like everything is going perfectly for you! Eh, don't worry about the 4. I know I had a good number of follicles on the CD9 US but some decided not to progress much further so then at the last US before the IUI (on CD13) I had 2 mature follicles (If I can remember - 18mm & 21mm) when I triggered that night on CD13 and did the IUI on CD15. One baby here! Your BD schedule is the same as mine too. FX for you guys! 

May - Thinking positive thoughts for your awesome chart! 

Buttercup - Get you man to bed!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - Thinking of you and hoping for the best that you'll get preggo by the weekend or early next week!!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, thanks for all the details on the IUI. I'll be waiting for your BFP announcement soon.


----------



## krystinab

May, girl your chart looks awesome. Do you plan on testing soon?

Sunny, any updates?

AFM, I'm just on cloud 9. Trying not to set my self up for disappointment but I feel al good about this! I'm trying to be like Lisa...lol...seriously though I am.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

krystinab said:


> May, girl your chart looks awesome. Do you plan on testing soon?
> 
> Sunny, any updates?
> 
> AFM, I'm just on cloud 9. Trying not to set my self up for disappointment but I feel al good about this! I'm trying to be like Lisa...lol...seriously though I am.

I really don't have the urge to test. I think it's because I am so scared to be disappointed again. I usually get AF around 12-13 dpo so I only have another 4-5 days to go. Besides feeling a little bloated and nipple sensitivity, I really don't have much going on. Oh, and I think I have a yeast infection or irritation. Sooo annoying! Good luck with the IUI! It's great you feel good about it. Staying positive is key.


----------



## Kdk24

Krystina... Man oh man I'm I excited for you!!! This has got to be your cycle!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

krystinab said:


> May, girl your chart looks awesome. Do you plan on testing soon?
> 
> Sunny, any updates?
> 
> AFM, I'm just on cloud 9. Trying not to set my self up for disappointment but I feel al good about this! I'm trying to be like Lisa...lol...seriously though I am.

Haha!! Your silly!! I really hope and pray you are 1st time IUI lucky too!! Sending all the good IUI vibes I have your way!! :flasher:


----------



## stacergirl

May-I'm praying Af doesn't show her face in the next few days!!!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys: I feel like I'm living through this with you!!! I'm feeling like I'm on cloud 9 for you already too!!! LOL! DH knows all about you and IUI at this point because I'm so excited I can't help but talk about it! :haha: He's got his FX for you too!!! :winkwink: That's exactly it, think about being like Lisa, haha!!!

Kd: So nice to see that little apple-seed on the bottom of your posts!!!! :flower: Grow, little one, grow!!! 

Lisa: When did your symptoms start going away?? And are you feeling well at this point in your pregnancy?? I'm going to be doing summer classes until mid-August (I'm due Sept 8), and people are saying I won't be able to.....I don't buy it! :haha: 

Dove: How are you?? 

May: SOOOO hoping this is your month hun!!! Let's make it three: Krys, you, and Stacer...i want a hat-trick!!!! :happydance: Do you usually get sensitive nipples at the end of your cycle??

AFM: Question: do any of you ladies get migraines??? Like, where you start to see black dots everywhere (basically, your vision is kaput!), and nasty headache and vomiting?? I used to get that as a teen literally every two weeks, it was horrible, I would have to miss school. It usually lasted about 8 hours. About 10 days ago, I got one again (it's been about 7 years since the one before that!).......only this one was worse than when I was a teen because I used to vomit once at the end, and then I was better! This last time I vomited 5 times and it wasn't getting better, I wasn't even able to hold down any liquid until 5:00pm. I was worried about dehydration and the little bean not getting what it needed! :wacko: I'm feeling it a bit again today, though not as bad as last time, I have a headache and it feels like there is so much pressure in my head! Vomited once before breakfast, hopefully I'll be able to keep down my toast! Basically, I wanted to know if anyone has any tricks?? I tried coffee last time because they say caffeine helps with the pressure, but I vomited it up right away! :haha:


----------



## MandaAnda

I wish the first post and thread title could be updated. Any idea where Beverley left off?


----------



## shellideaks

Bev pops on from time to time. Hopefully she'll update when she next comes on. Maybe post a message on her profile wall asking her to lol.

Kyrstina I have everything crossed for you that your IUI is successful!

May hope your non symptoms are actually a good thing and you get your BFP :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks, girls. I am at 10 DPO today and nothing much to report. I was a bit crampy yesterday and sensitive nipples are a norm for me near AF so I am not counting on being preggo this month. I really hope I am, but sigh, luck is never on my side. I don't even have the urge to test. We'll find out in 3 days when I am supposed to get AF. 

How are the rest of you girls doing?

Shelli - Parker is so adorable! I love the pictures you post on FB!

Tasha - Sorry about the migraines. I have never had it that bad before. 

Kristina - Eeeekkkk!!! Excited for you!

Manda - Bev stops by from time to time to say hi and to update the first page. Hopefully she'll pop up soon.

Lisa - Hi!! How are you doing in your pregnancy? Some bump pics would be nice!!! :)


----------



## krystinab

Tasha, those migranes sound horrible...when I get them I take a tbl spoon of apple cide vinegar and put a warm compress on my head. Dr Oz had some good homeopathic treaments on his show the other day. You should look it up online. I hope you are feeling better soon!

May, girl I am praying for you. When do you plan on testing??

Shelli its been a long time girlie!! How are you and the baby??? 

Manda, did you send Bev a message? Like Shelli said she pops in here and there to update the front page...shes really good on keeping on top of it :)

AFM, went for my scan today. I think these follies are in a competition cause they are so close in size. I attached what the RE gave to me. Tell me if you cant see it..
 



Attached Files:







follie.pdf
File size: 73.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MandaAnda

No, didn't send her a pm. If she comes in regularly, that's ok. :)


----------



## shellideaks

Thanks May, I'm crossing everything that AF stays away and you get a nice surprise!

Kyrystina we're good thanks, Parker is 6 months old at the end of this month which seems crazy to me. Going far too fast!

I had to download Adobe Reader to view your file but I wanted to see haha. They are really close in size! I'm seeing multiples in your future ;)


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys, I'm legit so excited for you. Like you have 4 growing follicles, I'm SURE one will make it!!!!! I agree with Shelli, I think we might be seeing at least twins on this thread!! :happydance: And yes, I was able to see the attachment, looks great!! :D Thanks for the info. I'll google Dr. Oz and migraines! :winkwink: I'm still having them today...argh! :wacko: I'm supposed to be studying for my up-coming exams! I can't afford this!

May: Still keeping my fx for you hun!! :flower:

Stacer: 5 more days til your appointment!! Still thinking of you!!


----------



## krystinab

Omg...nurse called my estrogen is high so my body is preparing to ovulate...going for the iui tomorrow. Going to trigger now...goodness... this is moving so fast.


----------



## MandaAnda

Wheeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Kdk24

Krystina... I feel like I'm getting preggos all over again!!! This is so exciting!


----------



## Tasha S.

Woohooo!!!!!! Krys, that's awesome!! Let us know how it goes!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, wow it is going fast. Good luck, I'm waiting to hear how it goes.

May, are you testing soon or waiting for AF.

Tasha, I've never suffered from migraines, just the occasional headache. Hope your feeling better at ms goes away soon.

AFM, went to re again yesterday, my dominant follie is 17.3, which is mature. They said I should be ovulating in a day or 2. I'll be going in for bloods and ultrasound again tomorrow morning to see If I ovulated. Small chance again as its my tubeless side, but at least some things are working right with my body. 

Have a great weekend ladies!!


----------



## threemakefive

Krys soooooo excited for you!! EEEEEK! Today is the day, if I read right lol Come back and update, hope it went great!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys: I want to know how you're feeling!!!!!!!!!

May: I want to know how you're feeling too!!!!! ;)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - Thanks for making me laugh! AF should be here tomorrow. I am feeling that heavy sensation with dull cramps. I'll bet anything she'll show right on time tomorrow. Not even going to bother testing at this point. Thanks for asking! How are you feeling?!?!

Kristina - What's up?!?!? I think I am more excited for you get the IUI than myself!


----------



## mammaspath

krys - i am STILL your biggest fan!


----------



## Tasha S.

May: I'm still not counting you out! Pregnancy symptoms and PMS symptoms are almost the same! Fx for you!!!! I'm feeling a LOT better today, thanks! :flower: Had a migraine 3 days straight, caved last night, took a Tylenol and a coffee, and my head is not throbbing anymore! I'm so thankful for a clear head today! I was told to try magnesium supplements...I think that helped!

Krys: Your absence is killing us... :haha:

Amy: Aha! You're still here!! How's it like being a mom?!

Alley: I miss hearing from you!

Stacer: 3 days to go!


----------



## krystinab

Ladies sorry I've been MIA!! Thanks for all of you kind words and well wishes! :flower: I ended up getting the IUI yesterday because my Friday BW showed I was beginning to ovulate on my own. They told me to trigger Friday and have sex, come in Saturday for the procedure and have sex again sunday (today). The IUI itself wasn't bad it felt like a pap + :haha: I was real crampy for a few hours afterwards. They said the sperm looked great, I didn't want details so I wouldn't obsess. They also gave me some progesterone to use vaginally which I started this morning. Now it's the waiting game...I will find out if I'm pregnant on 3/25!! Me and DH prayed and I've given it up to God. I'm not going to test, just going to take it easy and obsess over all y'all! Lol!! I fell good!

May how are you feeling lady? I'm hoping you start the BFPs for this month!! :happydance:

Sunny, did your RE tell you to :sex: I hope you've been getting it in this weekend!

I hope everyone had a great weekend...bout to get my cook on! Got to feed DH since he's been my nonstop sperm manufacturer for the last couple days! LOL


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys, I'm so glad it went well!!! :flower: I'll be praying extra hard for you!!!! xoxox Thanks for the update!!


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha-you're too sweet! I'm getting impatient, feel like we wasted the last 2 months and the lap won't come soon enough, dh is gone for another 2 weeks in middle of April. Argh! Dh says to stop being negative but I'm prob just pmsing, Af should be here tomorrow and I'm already getting lower back pains which I now know is from the endo. But thankfully my appt is this Wednesday! Yay! I'm glad your migraine went away-that must have been horrible! :( 

Krystina-I'm so excited for you! Glad everything went smooth! I can't wait until 3/25 to find out eith you so please please don't keep us waiting to long to update us! Lol!! 

May-you never know!! Keep us posted. *if* Af does come, are you considering IUi next month? Or maybe just another increase in the meds? 

Hope everyone else is doing well and had a good weekend!


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Ladies sorry I've been MIA!! Thanks for all of you kind words and well wishes! :flower: I ended up getting the IUI yesterday because my Friday BW showed I was beginning to ovulate on my own. They told me to trigger Friday and have sex, come in Saturday for the procedure and have sex again sunday (today). The IUI itself wasn't bad it felt like a pap + :haha: I was real crampy for a few hours afterwards. They said the sperm looked great, I didn't want details so I wouldn't obsess. They also gave me some progesterone to use vaginally which I started this morning. Now it's the waiting game...I will find out if I'm pregnant on 3/25!! Me and DH prayed and I've given it up to God. I'm not going to test, just going to take it easy and obsess over all y'all! Lol!! I fell good!
> 
> May how are you feeling lady? I'm hoping you start the BFPs for this month!! :happydance:
> 
> Sunny, did your RE tell you to :sex: I hope you've been getting it in this weekend!
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend...bout to get my cook on! Got to feed DH since he's been my nonstop sperm manufacturer for the last couple days! LOL

I'm so glad it went well and only minor cramping afterwards. You must be relieved and excited. I'm praying for you and can't wait for the 25th to see your BFP.

Yes, RE told us to :sex: We've been doing every other day until 0 which was yesterday and again today just in case. In 2 weeks if I don't get AF I can go in for HPT, otherwise I'll start Famera on CD3.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - Glad everything went so well and it all sounds so promising! I am hoping you will get your bean from this because we all soooo deserve it!

Tasha - I hope you are right. I have learned to read my body pretty well and you definitely have more high hopes in me being preggo than I do. I think I have given up a little bit. I don't get the urges to poas and I have been messing up my morning temping. I am glad you are feeling better! I had no idea magnesium helped with migraines. Good to know!

Stacergirl - I don't think I am ready for IUI yet especially since my new medical insurance is a pain in the ass. They require all sorts of pre-authorization and referrals before approving a procedure. If I get AF tomorrow, I will start my third cycle of Clomid at an increased dosage, then if that's not successful then I'll go see a RE and go from there. What about you?


----------



## mammaspath

tasha - being a mom has been very busy!!!! i'm studying for my bach in nursing and my semester is full of classes. started a part time job in home health care and it is pretty nice. I can make my own hours so I get lots of baby time.

i am anxiously awaiting for bfps!!! comon ladies! 
NO PRESSURE!! haha


----------



## stacergirl

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Kristina - Glad everything went so well and it all sounds so promising! I am hoping you will get your bean from this because we all soooo deserve it!
> 
> Tasha - I hope you are right. I have learned to read my body pretty well and you definitely have more high hopes in me being preggo than I do. I think I have given up a little bit. I don't get the urges to poas and I have been messing up my morning temping. I am glad you are feeling better! I had no idea magnesium helped with migraines. Good to know!
> 
> Stacergirl - I don't think I am ready for IUI yet especially since my new medical insurance is a pain in the ass. They require all sorts of pre-authorization and referrals before approving a procedure. If I get AF tomorrow, I will start my third cycle of Clomid at an increased dosage, then if that's not successful then I'll go see a RE and go from there. What about you?

Well hopefully you won't need IUi, but I totally understand not being ready for it. I wasn't at first but now I'm just like do whatever it takes! Lol 
Afm, after the lap I think I'll try one round of ttc ob our own since we can't do any treatment that cycle anyway, and then depending on what the doctor suggests probably go straight to ovulation induction or IUi. If dh SA is the same as before then I think I'll push for an IUi rather than bothering eith just the OI, but if his SA is better than the last time I might try one month of OI and then of that doesn't work IUi. We've been ttc for 2yrs in may so were getting anxious! Plus dh will be 37 in april and I'll be 31 in August. I'm not concerned with my age but he is concerned with his (well the ppl at work whove been harrassing him about when were going to have kids are now telling him to give up on kids bc he's too old (but they don't know we are ttc and having problems)-so that's annoying!).


----------



## stacergirl

Good luck sunny! Hope you caught that egg!!


----------



## krystinab

Stacer, people are so insenstive...geesh...I feel you on getting anxious around that 2 year mark. Hopefully you will conceive right after you lap...the odds are with you!

Sunny, Im not familiar with famera is it like clomid?

AFM, nothing to report...just checking in on you ladies! OMG prometrium vaginally is Di-fucking-gusting...OMG so messy....


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> Stacer, people are so insenstive...geesh...I feel you on getting anxious around that 2 year mark. Hopefully you will conceive right after you lap...the odds are with you!
> 
> Sunny, Im not familiar with famera is it like clomid?
> 
> AFM, nothing to report...just checking in on you ladies! OMG prometrium vaginally is Di-fucking-gusting...OMG so messy....

Yes, it's suppose to help the same way Clomid does but has less side effects such as not refucing cm. It's a newer drug in terms of use for fertility treatment but has been around awhile for cancer patients. it has been found to help with ovulation and doesn't stay in your body as long as clomid. There appears to be a lot of success with it. I think Lisa was on Femara if I remember correctly.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Even though I am one day late with AF, I know she's on her way. My temp plunged this morning and I just started spotting. Oh well... 

For those of you who have been to a RE or is being treated by a RE... how did you find him/her? Was a through word of mouth? Through your own research? Through your own insurance? Referral by your gynecologist? I am really considering seeing an RE now especially since I know it will be a long time before I get approved for infertility treatments. I just don't have the patience anymore to wait for it to happen on it's own. =(


----------



## Kdk24

Well ladies... I've been spotting on and off since Staurday. I have this awful feeling things are coming to an end. I'm calling my dr in the morning to try to get an emergency appt. 
The spotting start out super faint and light pink. Tonight before bed it was bright red and more than before. 
I guess I'll just have to wait and see?!?


----------



## stacergirl

Kdk-aww, no! Im hoping things turn out okay! You'll be in my thoughts!! Keep us posted!


----------



## stacergirl

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Even though I am one day late with AF, I know she's on her way. My temp plunged this morning and I just started spotting. Oh well...
> 
> For those of you who have been to a RE or is being treated by a RE... how did you find him/her? Was a through word of mouth? Through your own research? Through your own insurance? Referral by your gynecologist? I am really considering seeing an RE now especially since I know it will be a long time before I get approved for infertility treatments. I just don't have the patience anymore to wait for it to happen on it's own. =(

Sorry may!!! It's so frustrating! I got referred to my RE by my insurance company. I believe there's only one major one in my area and then a couple others. You should be able to search on the Internet and check reviews and such that way you'll know who you want to go to. I think seeing an RE is the best option, they know so much more than your OB does. It's the REs job to get you pregnant and they do it everyday. Even if you're not ready for IUi, he might have some insight for you that might just get you that BFP! Don't give up hope!!


----------



## krystinab

KDK, I pray that everything is ok. Put your legs up and rest. Are you going in to see your doctor today? :hugs:

May, Im sorry to hear that AF came. As far as the RE I did my own research. I was interested in doctors who had high results for non IVF treatments. After I found the doctor I wanted, I called my insurance to see if they were a part of my plan. Where do you live? 

Sunny, I forget, when do you go back for your followup?

AFM, just feeling tired & crampy...guessing its from the progesterone...


----------



## Kdk24

I called the dr office and the receptionist said the earliest they could see me would be Friday. Then she said I should go to the er if I was concerned.
I miscarried at the same point last time. Ugh!! This sucks!


----------



## krystinab

Kdk24 said:


> I called the dr office and the receptionist said the earliest they could see me would be Friday. Then she said I should go to the er if I was concerned.
> I miscarried at the same point last time. Ugh!! This sucks!

OMG..thats ridiculous...I would go to the ER if I were you!! Maybe you need progesterone or something...I wisk you were close I would take you myself!


----------



## dove830

Kdk24 said:


> I called the dr office and the receptionist said the earliest they could see me would be Friday. Then she said I should go to the er if I was concerned.
> I miscarried at the same point last time. Ugh!! This sucks!



I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kdk24

Still sitting in the er... Everything looks great though. Measuring right on schedule, saw the baby and 
heartbeat! I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders! 
Thanks for all the positive thoughts and well wishes! Couldn't have gotten through it without you ladies!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kds - glad to hear all is ok.

Stacergirl - Thanks! I am really considering seeing a RE now. I was going to keep trying in our own for a bit longer but then it hit me that I am 35 and DH is 40. I really don't have much time to waste. You're right, I hope the RE can give me more info in how to get preggo even if I don't choose to start IUI or IVF right away.

Kristina - I am in NYC. I was looking into my insurance handbook and PO led out a few REs to do research on. It is such a crap shoot not knowing who is really good and who's not. 

AF came so today is CD 1 AGAIN! So frustrated!


----------



## krystinab

KDK yaaahhhhh!! Its prolly just old blood! I am so happy you saw the lil HB!!! So happy your gummy is doing well!! :happydance:

May darling I cant say it enough but I am sorry about AF coming. :hugs: You can ask them for a referal. I would type the doctors name or practice into a search engine and see what pops up! Also ask them flat out there success rates. You have plenty of knowlege already so you can figure out who the best fit is for you! 

This has to be the longest day ever! I am so ready to go home...I plan on giving DH the gift of non-baby making :sex: LOL I am sure he will be happy!:winkwink:


----------



## Tasha S.

KDK: So sorry about the scare you had! I totally understand! I'm SOOO glad that everything if okay and that you got to see your baby! YAY!!! :happydance: Hang in there! If it happens again, listen to Krys, that girl knows what she's talking about! :winkwink: Rest and put your feet up, movement makes spotting get heavier! I spotted twice during week 8...it's not something that women usually talk about, but it's really common in pregnancy! I hope it doesn't happen for you again though, it can be really scary!

May: I'm so sorry hun! :nope: :hugs: AF sucks...I really hope that you find what you're looking for in terms of an RE. All the best!!

Krys: Cramps and being tired are good symptoms.........:winkwink:

Dove: How are you?! 

Sunny: Did you use Femara this cycle?!? Fingers crossed for you hun!!!

Stacer: Let us know how tomorrow goes!!

AFM: More headaches! I don't know what I'm doing wrong...:shrug:


----------



## Kdk24

May... Sorry the witch showed up! Maybe seeing an re will give you some answers/piece of mind! Look at it this way... You have a fresh start! 

Tasha... Thanks for your kind words! I had spotting my last pregnancy at the same time, I've been a ball of nerves since it started on Saturday! I feel so relieved! Sorry about the headaches! Do you think you're dehydrated? Try coconut water, it's more hydrating then water!


----------



## Tasha S.

KDK-Maybe it is dehydration...I'll get DH to get me some coconut water, thanks! I've never heard that it's more hydrating than water!! Oh girl, I totally understand you. With my first pregnancy I spotted at 7 weeks and 3 days and lost my baby that day. After having passed that milestone this time around, I let out a huge sigh of relief...only to start spotting at 8 weeks and 2 days. I thought it was over. I went to bed that night feeling like I was re-living a nightmare, it was so hard to find peace of mind! It was better in the morning, and then I started spotting again two days later! It went away again, but talk about a scare! Watch out with B'Ding...tell your DH to be gentle LOL! :haha: The kind of spotting that happens after B'Ding is not dangerous, but it's scary nonetheless! :winkwink:


----------



## MandaAnda

Oh, KDK, so happy to hear that! <3


----------



## Sunny skies

Kdk, sorry you had to go through all this but glad everything is ok now. Hope the spotting doesn't come back.

Krystina, I'm in the TWW with you, to bad we can't fast forward. Praying we both get good news, but I'm especially hopeful for you :wink wink: as this is my 2nd cycle of monitoring I only go back for pregnancy test is AF doesn't show, than CD 3 I go in to start Meds and monitoring. I think I'll just do the monitoring the first month with meds and if it still doesn't work I'm going to have to really consider IUI.

May, I really do hate AF's arrival, sorry AF is on its way. On the positive side, glad you've decided to look into an re. It was very tough for me too to realize I was likely not going to do it on my own and needed some help. Sometimes we don't get the answers we want but it's better knowing so we can do something about it. They can at least monitor your cycles and you'll know exactly what's going on with your body. I'm in Canada so the process is different. My family doctor made the referral and I looked at the reviews and success rates of the fertility centre to help me make my decision. Good luck.

Tasha, I start Femara next cycle, thanks for asking. Sorry the migraines keep coming back. Dehydration can cause headaches so hopefully the coconut water will help.


----------



## threemakefive

KDK did they check your progesterone? My frist 2 kids I had no issue then my mmc and my rainbow I had low progesterone and took supplements. Seeing the HB is great since you are so early. what was the hb?


----------



## stacergirl

KDK, so glad everything turned out okay. 

Tasha, hope the headaches have gone away...poor thing! 

Sunny and krystina-good luck in your TWW!!! Will be cheering for you both!

AFM=well I had my appointment today in which I thought we would determine I definitely needed a lap and would go ahead and schedule it, bbbbuuutt, that wasn't the case. I did find out that DH's SA was great and that I don't have PCOS, but....I apparently have LOW, like very LOW AMH (ovarian reserve) which isn't good. By next year I could be out of eggs totally. The Doctor says if I were his daughter he would suggest I skip the lap and jump straight to IVF, but if I want to have more than 1 child, I need to freeze my eggs....so, without much choice, thats the plan. Luckily today was the scheduled date for the mandatory educational IVF seminar (which only falls on the 2nd wednesday of every month), and we were able to go to that and get lots of information. But there I was with dh sitting in a room full of other potential ivf couples thinking to myself that i only found out an hour prior that IVF was our only option. I never thought I would be in that room. I'm 30, bmi of 24, healthy with no issues except endometriosis. The news was quite shocking and unexpected. But never the less, we are moving forward. 
The next plans are for me to call On CD 1 (which will probably be tomorrow) and schedule the remaining tests (which aren't that many) that have to be done before the final IVF appointment (this office has the process down pat which is good). After the tests, they will probably put me on Birth control to bring me to a base line, and then I will begin meds, ultrasounds, trigger injections, then the egg retrieval, incubation, freezing and egg placement. The entire process sounds intense, with so much involved, but hopefully its worth it. Its going to be very expensive. The doc says it should be successful within the first 3 iVFs...but i'm hoping the first one obviously. 
So I feel like so much happened in the last 5 hours, it felt like i was in fast forward mode...there's still so much to take in, but he says there isn't much time. So i'm trying to stay positive. Thanks for listening ladies! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## krystinab

Today has been so quiet on here..

Hey three how are you doing?

Sunny it's nice to have a cycle buddy...what day are you supposed to go back for testing? Hopefully we go from cycle buddies to bump buddies!

KDK, how ya doing lady?

Tasha, are you still battling headaches?

AFM, nothing to report...this damn progesterone gives a lot of false symptoms, messy panties (I use liners, but still) and painful sex...did I mention how much I hate it...LOL


----------



## krystinab

stacergirl said:


> KDK, so glad everything turned out okay.
> 
> Tasha, hope the headaches have gone away...poor thing!
> 
> Sunny and krystina-good luck in your TWW!!! Will be cheering for you both!
> 
> AFM=well I had my appointment today in which I thought we would determine I definitely needed a lap and would go ahead and schedule it, bbbbuuutt, that wasn't the case. I did find out that DH's SA was great and that I don't have PCOS, but....I apparently have LOW, like very LOW AMH (ovarian reserve) which isn't good. By next year I could be out of eggs totally. The Doctor says if I were his daughter he would suggest I skip the lap and jump straight to IVF, but if I want to have more than 1 child, I need to freeze my eggs....so, without much choice, thats the plan. Luckily today was the scheduled date for the mandatory educational IVF seminar (which only falls on the 2nd wednesday of every month), and we were able to go to that and get lots of information. But there I was with dh sitting in a room full of other potential ivf couples thinking to myself that i only found out an hour prior that IVF was our only option. I never thought I would be in that room. I'm 30, bmi of 24, healthy with no issues except endometriosis. The news was quite shocking and unexpected. But never the less, we are moving forward.
> The next plans are for me to call On CD 1 (which will probably be tomorrow) and schedule the remaining tests (which aren't that many) that have to be done before the final IVF appointment (this office has the process down pat which is good). After the tests, they will probably put me on Birth control to bring me to a base line, and then I will begin meds, ultrasounds, trigger injections, then the egg retrieval, incubation, freezing and egg placement. The entire process sounds intense, with so much involved, but hopefully its worth it. Its going to be very expensive. The doc says it should be successful within the first 3 iVFs...but i'm hoping the first one obviously.
> So I feel like so much happened in the last 5 hours, it felt like i was in fast forward mode...there's still so much to take in, but he says there isn't much time. So i'm trying to stay positive. Thanks for listening ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well!

Omg stacer we were posting at the same time... I'm so sorry about the news but I am very happy you were there to catch the IVF siminar. Goodness ovarian reserve issues...does your insurance cover anything? A lot of places guarantee pregnancy within 3 cycles or a 100% refund (but you won't need the refund! Cause you gonna make that baby!) 
I'm glad your RE was honest with you and what he says makes sense. As usual I will keep you in my prayers...:hugs:


----------



## Sunny skies

Stacer, I'm so sorry about your appointment, I can't imagine how your feeling right now. As Krystina said, I'm happy you were able to get all the info on IVF and that RE is being aggressive and not making you waste more time. We're here anytime you want to vent and I'm praying for you that all else goes smoothly and you get your rainbow baby first try.

Krystina, The 24th would be 2 weeks, if AF doesn't show. I would love to be bumb buddies with you. Sucks that the progesterone is such a pain. How long do you have to take it?


----------



## krystinab

Sunny it depends on my betas. If im preggs i think it will be at least 8 week...12 at most. ... if it will keep my bean safe I will take it for 40 weeks...lol


----------



## Kdk24

threemakefive said:


> KDK did they check your progesterone? My frist 2 kids I had no issue then my mmc and my rainbow I had low progesterone and took supplements. Seeing the HB is great since you are so early. what was the hb?

Here's the crazy thing... None of these questions were answered! I never saw a doctor only a nurse and I was told all of my info would be sent to my doctor since my appt is next Wednesday. The nurse told me everything looked right on schedule and the ultrasound tech was really excited to show me the ultrasound and heartbeat. I know I sound nieave, but as long as things look good I'm okay for now!
I'm still spotting on and off throughout the day but it's never in my underware only when I wipe. I'm not having any cramping or pain so I'm taking it one day at a time!


----------



## buttercup_82

Hi ladies, 

This is my first month SMEPing! Can someone please look at my chart? I have been temping although dont know if im doing it right. When i got up it was about 36.16 but i kinda spoke to hubby while taking it (dohhhhh!!!) so take it again straight away (still in bed, just woke up) and it was 36.6 so back up. Buuut, it kind of looks like its dropping a bit - yet still above coverline. is this a bad sign, or is it just how i am temping? do try to take it at same time every morning, around 7am. 

i would be grateful for any help on this!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?redirect=/ttc/index.php& 

Thank you so much :flower:


----------



## threemakefive

Hey Krystina, doing good just super busy with my new little one and just started back to work a few weeks ago. She's 10 weeks old now! I hated progesterone too but I will say its worth it in the end :) I really hope its ur month girl!!

Stacer what a tough deal, sorry to hear but on the up side ull have a baby very soon :)


----------



## Jessica28

Krystina - I am rooting for you on a daily basis! I have a good feeling for you! xox

I know I am not around much but I do check in everyday...just waiting for a whirl wind of BFPS!


----------



## krystinab

buttercup_82 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is my first month SMEPing! Can someone please look at my chart? I have been temping although dont know if im doing it right. When i got up it was about 36.16 but i kinda spoke to hubby while taking it (dohhhhh!!!) so take it again straight away (still in bed, just woke up) and it was 36.6 so back up. Buuut, it kind of looks like its dropping a bit - yet still above coverline. is this a bad sign, or is it just how i am temping? do try to take it at same time every morning, around 7am.
> 
> i would be grateful for any help on this!!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?redirect=/ttc/index.php&
> 
> Thank you so much :flower:

Welcome butter cup! When I click the link I cant see your chart. Have you set up a home page on FF?


----------



## snowflakes120

FX for you 1st time lucky IUI Krystina! Sounds like things went great! 

Tasha - I honestly didn't have much pregnancy symptoms at all. I was quite lucky. I was tired alot but I don't know if that was the pregnancy or the progesterone I was taking. I am currently feeling great! 

Stacer - So sorry about the news. But at least you were able to get info right away and not have to wait another month to get it. My BFF has low AMH and was getting ready to do IVF. She got PG the cycle right before her egg retrieval!! She is currently 7.5 weeks right now. 

KDK - Great news about the heartbeat! 

Sunny - FX for bump buddies with Krystina!

May - Sorry for stupid AF. There are only 2 choices here in Charlotte for RE's. I heard the one was super busy and treated you like cattle. So I went to the other one that didn't have as many people cycling and had better success rates anyways. I went with whatever doctor they had open - I had to wait 6 weeks for my appt. This website might help you: https://fertilitysuccessrates.com - I know it's for IVF but it helps to see/know the success rates for research purposes!

Here's a pic of me from my showers this past weekend. I flew up to NY for them. It was great seeing family!

I'm on the left (obv with my belly!) and my cousin is on the right:
https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/lisamarie120/540766_10152673817485204_1186748672_n_zpsa12993d5.jpg


----------



## buttercup_82

krystinab said:


> buttercup_82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is my first month SMEPing! Can someone please look at my chart? I have been temping although dont know if im doing it right. When i got up it was about 36.16 but i kinda spoke to hubby while taking it (dohhhhh!!!) so take it again straight away (still in bed, just woke up) and it was 36.6 so back up. Buuut, it kind of looks like its dropping a bit - yet still above coverline. is this a bad sign, or is it just how i am temping? do try to take it at same time every morning, around 7am.
> 
> i would be grateful for any help on this!!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?redirect=/ttc/index.php&
> 
> Thank you so much :flower:
> 
> Welcome butter cup! When I click the link I cant see your chart. Have you set up a home page on FF?Click to expand...

woops! sorry kristinab:wacko: link is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fa031
thank you!!! :flower:


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks ladies! I appreciate the kind words. Once the shock sets in, Im sure I'll be fine, it was just the opposite of what I was expecting! And you ladies are right, I could be pregnant in the next few months! 

Snow-you look adorable, so tiny! That's great about your BFF, is she concerned that they might only be able to have one child then since she's pregnant? Are they doing egg retrieval as soon as she delivers? I really just hope I have enough for the egg retrieval. Im on 600mg of co q-10 twice a day, and dhea 25 mg 3 times a day in hopes I'll produce more eggs?! So we will see!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacergirl - Sorry about the news but at least you are being so proactive about it. 

Lisa - You look great! So happy to hear you feel good as well! We'll be meeting your baby soon! How was your teeth cleaning and dental visit?

Kristina - I am praying you'll get a BFP!!! 

AFM - CD 3 today and I am supposed to take my 3rd cycle of Clomid. My doc has increased it to 150mg. If this fails, I think I will be going to a RE next month. Problem is I have to find one that's reputable. 

On another note, I quit my one day a week job. I was miserable there and the commute sucks. It's so liberating to say "I'm outta here"! Lol (I didn't exactly day it like that since I didn't want to burn any bridges. I was actually very nice about it and said the schedule wasn't working out)


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacer: Wow hun!!! I'm sorry about what you'll have to go through but at the same time YAY!!! You'll most likely be pregnant in the next 3 months!!! :happydance: Stacer, will you please let me know what the egg retrieval process is like?? My 17-year-old sister has Turner's Syndrome, so the doctors are wanting her to do the egg retrieval process so that she still has the possibility of having children later on if she wants to. My mom is really nervous about it and they just recently cancelled an appointment concerning that. My sister isn't sure what she wants, and she's very young, never had a boyfriend, and now she has to make the decision if she wants to go through with the egg-retrieval, which I imagine would be quite invasive for a virgin!! Please let me know!!! Are you doing alright?! Is DH on board with you?! :flower:

Lisa: You look great! Thanks for the pic and thanks for the info!! I want to feel great like you when I'm up to that point of this pregnancy!

Krys: Oh boo for progesterone cream!!!!! LOL!! I know all about the panty-liner thing HAHA! I think I was 5 the first time I got a yeast infection, and my mom would put yogourt on me and make me wear a panty liner. I remember refusing to walk or to sit and telling my mom that was the grossest thing that she could ever do to me lol!!! :haha:

Sunny: Fx for you lady!!!

May: Hang in there girly!! I really hope the extra dosage does the trick!! :flower: 

AFM: I took Kdk's advice and started taking coconut water on a daily basis (it's been 3 days now!)...yesterday and the day before I was having headaches/auras, today is better! Fx the coconut water will do the trick!!


----------



## Kdk24

Lisa... You are adorable! Hope you had a blast!

Krystina... When are you testing or do you go back to the docs for that?


----------



## Sunny skies

Lisa, you really look great, glad you've had such a great pregnancy.

May, I hope the increase does the trick. Do you have any side effects on clomid? I'm hoping Famera works for me.

Stacer, thinking of you, glad your staying positive.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - No side effects whatsoever. The only thing I noticed ISP that I feel very bloated when I O. Possibly because I might be Oing more than one egg or on both sides?


----------



## Sunny skies

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Sunny - No side effects whatsoever. The only thing I noticed ISP that I feel very bloated when I O. Possibly because I might be Oing more than one egg or on both sides?

Hope I have no side effects with Femera, I"ve been reading up on clomid and Femera, I don't know if RE would suggest Clomid for me if Femera doesn't work. I hear headaches and reduction in cm are common side effects. Thanks for the info, I guess everyone is different.


----------



## stacergirl

So my last test before the final IVF visit is a hysteroscopy. Have you ladies had it or known someone who has had it? I"m pretty sure there is anesthesia of some kind involved which isn't any fun for me. I called today to schedule that but she can't schedule me until monday, and said that it probably wouldn't be until mid April to the end of April to get it done. Aggrivated that it has to take that long to get it schedule. So IVF definitely wont take place until May. Guess that kind of defeats the purpose of making someone call on cd1 to schedule! Starting to lose hope....ugh.


May-good luck on this cycle!! hoping this is the one for you!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Stacer, sorry you have to wait so,long for the hysteroscopy. I've heard of it but don't know much about it. Any way you can be put on a wait list if there's a cancellation? Waiting is sometimes worse than the actual procedure, hope things move along soon.

Krystina, how are you feeling? 

AFM, nothing to report, one week left before I test but I worry AF will come early as my last cycle I got AF 12 DPO. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies Happy Friday :happydance:

Lisa, you are as cutes as can be! Pregnancy looks good on you! I know I will look like :holly:

Sunny, does this seem like the longest 2ww of you life?

Stacer, I agree with Sunny you should be able to get on a wait list! If not, don't worry May is just right around the corner!

May, you are lucky...me and clomid didn't get along. It's crazy cause I had no SE with the follistim...you know I'm cheering for you girl!

Tasha, I'm glad you head is feeling better! 

Buttercup, you chart looks great! If it wasn't for those dips on cd4 & 13 I think it would be triphasic ....you have a really good chance!

KDK, what's going on momma?

AFM, nothing really to report. My cramps have subsided but I'm bloated like I'm 5 months pregnant...so not feeling sexy...I'm not going to test before my betas...10 days to go! DH is convinced we are having :oneofeach: but all I need is one...LOL


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, every TTW drags on but I agree, this one is especially long. Two for one sounds like a great deal...lol good luck.


----------



## Goldy27

Hi Ladies... I'm relatively new to this site, but can I join you ladies?? I had a chemical pregnancy in July and then a Mmc in November 2012. We heard the hb at 7weeks and then it was gone at 10weeks. D&C on 11/9.

This is our 2nd cycle TTC and our first with SMEP. I'm 10 or 11dpo and I have been feeling slight cramps and lower back ache. Af due on Thursday. I hope this is the beginning of my bfp!!! 

What do you girls think? Can you see a line?? Is it too light?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 21


----------



## stacergirl

Hi goldy and welcome! So sorry to hear about your loss. I do actually see a line though, it is light but maybe will get darker as the days go on!! Best of luck!! 

Thanks ladies, I think waiting is the worst part. 

Hoping everyone is doing good and that we start seeing some good posts on here!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I am doing a bit of guessing here and I think Kristina is at 7-8 DPO now??? How are you feeling? Any symptoms??? I'm cheering for you!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!

Goldy, looks like a BFP to me! Congrats! Praying your line gets darker!!

Sunny, when are you going to get your betas again? For some reason I thougt it was today!!

Stacer, you should look up some other threads. I am sure there are thousands of women on here who've had the hysteroscopy. Did you call to see if you can get on a wait list.

May, how you hold up chika? The clomid still doing you good?

AFM, I am officially 9 dpiui....I have a ton of symptoms but I am sure they are all from the progesterone...but just to entertain everyone I will tell you what they are: severe bloating (I look 4 months pregnant), sore bbs, fatigue, mood swings, cramps, face breakout, heart burn, gas and painful sex. For whatever reason I am still so chill...not anxious at alll...6 more days til betas...pray for a sista!


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome Goldy, I definately see a faint line. Sounds like SMEP may have worked for you.

Krystina, Sunday is when I should return if AF doesn't arrive. I am so freakin excited for you. I'll be praying for you. 

May, any news with your RE search?

Stacer, sorry your stuck waiting.

How are all the preggo ladies doing?

Who else is testing soon?


----------



## snowflakes120

Goldy - I see a line too. I def think congrats are in order for you!

Tasha - When is your gender US? It's gotta be coming up soon! Any maternal instincts on what you think your having?

Sunny - FX that AF doesn't show for you in about a week! I didn't have any side effects from Femara at all. I did get a cyst while on the Clomid for 4 cycles so it is very important to make sure you are being fully monitored with bloodwork and ultrasounds with each cycle if you are going to do Clomid. I also had no CM with Clomid but then again I never had any to begin with! 

Krystina - Please tell me you are going to test earlier than your beta!! That's like a whole week away!! I got the faintest BFP on 10dpiui and was confirmed with beta on 11dpiui.


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Goldy - I see a line too. I def think congrats are in order for you!
> 
> Tasha - When is your gender US? It's gotta be coming up soon! Any maternal instincts on what you think your having?
> 
> Sunny - FX that AF doesn't show for you in about a week! I didn't have any side effects from Femara at all. I did get a cyst while on the Clomid for 4 cycles so it is very important to make sure you are being fully monitored with bloodwork and ultrasounds with each cycle if you are going to do Clomid. I also had no CM with Clomid but then again I never had any to begin with!
> 
> Krystina - Please tell me you are going to test earlier than your beta!! That's like a whole week away!! I got the faintest BFP on 10dpiui and was confirmed with beta on 11dpiui.

Come on Lisa you know me better than that....LOL There is no way Im testing until my betas....LOL....unless my nurse tells me to come in early which I know she wont do....I am so miserable on this prometrium...I hate this stuff!


----------



## dove830

Goldy27 said:


> Hi Ladies... I'm relatively new to this site, but can I join you ladies?? I had a chemical pregnancy in July and then a Mmc in November 2012. We heard the hb at 7weeks and then it was gone at 10weeks. D&C on 11/9.
> 
> This is our 2nd cycle TTC and our first with SMEP. I'm 10 or 11dpo and I have been feeling slight cramps and lower back ache. Af due on Thursday. I hope this is the beginning of my bfp!!!
> 
> What do you girls think? Can you see a line?? Is it too light?

I definitely see a line!! A line is a line, no matter how light:) 

Looks like congratulations are in order....have a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## dove830

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Goldy, looks like a BFP to me! Congrats! Praying your line gets darker!!
> 
> Sunny, when are you going to get your betas again? For some reason I thougt it was today!!
> 
> Stacer, you should look up some other threads. I am sure there are thousands of women on here who've had the hysteroscopy. Did you call to see if you can get on a wait list.
> 
> May, how you hold up chika? The clomid still doing you good?
> 
> AFM, I am officially 9 dpiui....I have a ton of symptoms but I am sure they are all from the progesterone...but just to entertain everyone I will tell you what they are: severe bloating (I look 4 months pregnant), sore bbs, fatigue, mood swings, cramps, face breakout, heart burn, gas and painful sex. For whatever reason I am still so chill...not anxious at alll...6 more days til betas...pray for a sista!

I had that awful bloating at first too, that was my first clue, lol....soooo excited and cossing finges and toes that this is it for you!


----------



## Goldy27

Thank you for the warm welcome. I'm trying not to get too excited but its hard because it is all that i can think about! 

My husband said that he saw the line, but that he didnt want to talk about it or get excited until we test again on Thursday (when AF is acutally due). I dont think i can wait until then to test again!! Why do these days go by so slowly? 

Krystina-- All those symptoms sound really promising. I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Hoping you get your BFP!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies :)
We are trying smep for the first time this month. I had a mmc last October at 12weeks. This seems to be a lucky thread with lots of bfp's. hoping its gonna rub off on me!
I'm CD11, opk getting darker but not positive yet.


----------



## dove830

Goldy27 said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome. I'm trying not to get too excited but its hard because it is all that i can think about!
> 
> My husband said that he saw the line, but that he didnt want to talk about it or get excited until we test again on Thursday (when AF is acutally due). I dont think i can wait until then to test again!! Why do these days go by so slowly?
> 
> Krystina-- All those symptoms sound really promising. I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Hoping you get your BFP!!

I never could wait---buy a digital--no guessing;)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I am praying for you but you are killing me!!! 6 more days???? WHAT!!!!! I would be dying to know. I say all your SX are good signs for a BFP to come! Why are you doing your betas so late? Can't they do it like tomorrow? :/

Sunny - I haven't seriously looked into a RE yet. I am waiting for my OB to recommend me someone and maybe do a bit of research then. I am on my late day of Clomid. The only thing I noticed is that I have lots of CM while on it but it goes away after I stop taking it. Weird! Also, my temp is much higher then normal on Clomid especially after O. Hope AF stays away for you! Fingers crossed!

Goldy - I see a line too! Congrats!

Welcome Johnsongirl!


----------



## krystinab

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Kristina - I am praying for you but you are killing me!!! 6 more days???? WHAT!!!!! I would be dying to know. I say all your SX are good signs for a BFP to come! Why are you doing your betas so late? Can't they do it like tomorrow? :/
> 
> Sunny - I haven't seriously looked into a RE yet. I am waiting for my OB to recommend me someone and maybe do a bit of research then. I am on my late day of Clomid. The only thing I noticed is that I have lots of CM while on it but it goes away after I stop taking it. Weird! Also, my temp is much higher then normal on Clomid especially after O. Hope AF stays away for you! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Goldy - I see a line too! Congrats!
> 
> Welcome Johnsongirl!

Monday will be 17dpiui I guess I could go friday but I feel like if AF isnt here by then my chances are really good. I am really trying to not think about it..LOL I am happy the clomid gives you good CM...I say BD while its there... are you taking any supplements??


----------



## threemakefive

Krystina I feel for you on that prometrium...it Sux big time!! I say test now 

I see a line too Goldie :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I don't know if you have told us this but what was your hubby's count and mobility like pre and post-wash? I am done with Clomid for this month! Now I wait for O and see what this cycle brings. I am currently taking prenatals, CoQ10, B6 and fish oil. I also take EPO around O. DH is taking Fertilaid for men and CoQ10.


----------



## stacergirl

Krystina-I think we're all so excited for you!!! I know I am!! Can't wait to hear the news. 17 dpiui would drive me crazy-I've never done well in my 8-10 day luteal phase. However I don't test early either so I can relate there!! 

May-that's good news about the cm. and your temps are prob higher due to the hormones so at least you know it's doing something which is good!! I assume you'll be ovulating soon? Good luck with the bding!! 

Welcome johnsongirl, good luck with the smep! 

Afm-well even though the lady told me she couldn't sched me til mid to late April, she calls yesterday and out me on the calendar for next Tuesday! Eek! I'm excited I don't have to wait forever but nervous about the procedure. I'm sure it will be fine though. 

Ladies-i wanted to ask you how you fit in your treatments of ttc with work. Did you tell your boss what you needed the time off for? Or not? I just don't feel like its any of his business. Right now he knows I have endo (only bc he asked), and so I told him the procedure was a diagnostic test which it kinda is. But once ivf starts and I'm at the docs every 2 days for U/S and then egg retrieval and then egg placement, what do you ladies suggest I say? I was going to try and take the week off but if it's not possible, then I don't know what to tell him. I don't want to lie but this is also personal. Plus I don't want them putting together plans to replace me bc they know I'm trying to get pg. right now I'm the only one who does my job and it's in high demand. So I'm a little worried, just because. Any thoughts or advice would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## stacergirl

May-I'm taking co q-10 too, and dhea.


----------



## krystinab

May, I chose not to know about DH sperm info...I figured it would only drive me crazy...lol...they told me it was above what was needed which I know is 5mill post wash. I didn't want to spend my 2ww looking up washed sperm numbers or comparing myself to other women..

Stacer, I was lucky all of my appointments were before 9am or at lunch. I didn't want anyone in my business. I would do my best to keep it private. The lagst thing you want is someone asking you if your pregnant or questions about treatment. Ya know?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacergirl - I am in the same jam with work. If I start seeing a RE and need treatment, I just don't know how I will be able to take off work so frequently. Not to mention there are other people who would love to steal my job. And because I am an independent contractor, I don't get maternity leave and that means my job is not guaranteed for me when I am ready to return. I can only hope that my boss likes me enough to save the job for me. Btw, what is Dhea and what is it good for?


----------



## snowflakes120

Stacer - I was able to "hide" my appts bc the RE office that I went to has super early open hours to do all your bloodwork & ultrasounds etc.... So I never had to tell work because I would go in before work even started at 8am. And I absolutely did not want them to know what so ever - it was way tooooo personal for them to know in my eyes. Open hours were from 6am -8am. You could show up anytime between those hours and it was a 1st come 1st serve basis. It was great I would get there at 6:20am to do blood work/US and they would call before lunch with the results. The only daytime appts I ever had was the actual IUI and the 1st appt to meet the actual RE. I know the only other RE office in town does the same thing. I would call and ask if they do anything around the same lines. Awesome news about getting bumped up to Tuesday!! That is great news!! Now you can begin your journey earlier!! 

Seriously Krystina. Your gonna kill me with the wait. I don't know if they told you or not but in most cases AF won't show when you are on Prometrium. When I would get BFN's I had to stop it and then AF would show her ugly face 3ish days later after stopping. 

Welcome Johnson!!


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks ladies! I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way! I just don't feel like its any of their business, but don't want to lie and say I'm doing endo treatment and then fall pg 3 months later. Hopefully I can get the bloodwork and monitoring done in the morning, if I can I'll take the week off or a cpl days too. I'd rather not stress about the procedure and work at the same time, I'm sure I'll need some mental health. 

May-I think dhea was similar to co q-10 in that it improved egg quality. My RE said that his friend did a study on the 2 vitamins and it showed improvement in egg quality. I'm taking 25mg 3x a day. I hope they are doing the trick. I'm also on vitamin d bc my bloodwork showed I didn't have enough. And oh wow! Your job situation has got to be stressful! Doesn't it suck to be a woman who wants a career and a family?! Ugh!


----------



## Kdk24

Sorry I haven't been around much lately. Trying to lay low and keep calm. 

Krystina... I can't wait another week! I am so excited for you! 

Afm... Had my first mw appt today. My uterus is measuring ahead an they gave me a script for another early ultrasound to put my mind at ease! Feeling like I can finally take a breath a sigh of relief!


----------



## Tasha S.

Goldie and Johnson, welcome here! :flower: ...Goldie, congrats! That is def a BFP!!

Lisa: My gender scan is in exactly a month from today: April 19th! :flower: I'm really looking forward to that first ultra-sound. I think it's a boy! ;)

Krys: Girl, you crack me up! :haha: I say if you don't want to test, don't!! I understand not wanting the extra stress.....those sound like darn good symptoms!! You have my prayers Krys!!! :winkwink:

Kd: Blueberry!!! :flower: I totally understand you, the beginning is scary after what we've all been through, but things sound good! :flower: Glad you're able to get an early scan!

Stacer: That's so understandable. I wouldn't want to share my TTC with a boss. I think you're allowed to say that you need some medical appointments and it's personal--like, you don't want to talk about it. They shouldn't pry after you say that...if they do, they're really rude. WOW! Next Tuesday?? Let us know how that goes hun! xoxo

May: How are you hun?!? 

Dove: How are you doing?? 

AFM: Just had another appt today, dr said my uterus is big and that baby must be growing really well (he/she better be growing really well with how sick I've been and continue to be! :haha:). ....I'm really really hoping that my uterus is big because there are two babies in there!! 4 more weeks and I'll know! :winkwink:


----------



## Kdk24

Tasha... 2 babies?!? When's the last time you had a scan? Twins run in my family but there's no way we could handle two! God bless you!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Kdk24 said:


> Tasha... 2 babies?!? When's the last time you had a scan? Twins run in my family but there's no way we could handle two! God bless you!!

Kd, I'm not sure, I would just love to have twins! :cloud9: Twins run in my family too! My grandma was a twin, my mom's sister had twins, and I'm a twin! (They say fraternal twins skip a generation, I hope to ruin the pattern lol!). How about your family?? How many pairs of twins?? I just figure the first three months are so hard with morning sickness, I'd rather kill two birds with one stone! :haha: Though I would still be really happy with just one! :flower: I haven't had any scans yet!! They're making me wait until 20 weeks! I've only heard the heartbeat twice (and they stop looking for heartbeats after they find one.....and they can be tricky to find!)


----------



## Goldy27

Dove- took your advice about the digital... Looks like SMEP worked for us!! Trying not to get too excited! Praying for a sticky bean and for the next 9 weeks to fly by!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tasha S.

Congrats Goldy!!!


----------



## Kdk24

Congrats goldy!!!

Tasha... My great-grandma was a twin and my aunt was a twin but her sister died at 2yrs old from pneumonia. So there are no living twins in our family.


----------



## krystinab

Yaaah! KDK you're a blueberry! That's my favorite fruit! :thumbup:

Tasha, I hope there are two in there, if that's what you want! Where do you live? I thought everyone get scans during the first trimester. It's so exciting you will be seeing you lil gummy or gummies soon!

Lisa, I thought the same thing about the progesterone but on the paperwork my RE gave me said that if my period starts before my bestas to give them a call...in the back of my mind I was thinking how can I have a period start while on prometrium.

May, your work situation sounds stressful...as if ttc isn't stressful enough you have to worry about someone sneaking up and trying to take you job.

Stacer, not telling your boss what's going on isn't the same as lying...you need to try and work with your RE to schedule appointments early in the morning if possible. I'm so happy you will be getting your procedure done soon! Here's to a BFP in May!

Sunny, how you holding up lady?

AFM, I am a wreck...I know its because I have so many hormones stirring up inside of me...just trucking away until Monday...:wacko:


----------



## Sunny skies

welcome Johnson, good luck with SMEP.

Stacer, I haven't told work either. I do have a supportive supervisor but I'm not ready to tell her yet. Luckily I have some flexibility with my job and the Re opens early so I usually go before work. Hopefully you can work it out. I understand not wanting anyone to know. Only my sister, mom and one friend who is going through infertility issues knows my situation.

Tasha, hope you get your wish and you have twins. 

Goody, congrats again

Kdk, glad your feeling better and staying calm.

May, your definitely in a tough position at work. I'm sure he will want you back. My DH has been taking his supplements, so glad he's on board. Does your DH get an upset stomach, my DH was complaining for 2 days but hopefully it's not related. I have heard that too much zinc can cause stomach upset but shouldn't be any side effects.

Krystina, I'm trying not to think bout it, but who am I kidding, it's taking everything in me not to POAS. Your a strong lady.


----------



## MandaAnda

Oh, Sunny and Krystina, I don't know how you two do it! But fingers crossed all around.

I finally went to the GP on Monday to get referred to the midwives. And he said he's going to ask that I have an early scan for reassurance as well. He said he'd send the referral but also ring up, so it's nice for it all to start with someone so nice. So, hopefully, I'll have a scan appointment and a booking appointment with the midwives through soon.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Congrats goldy!
I had an 'almost' positive opk today :)
DH is enjoying the bd schedule!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - my job is definitely stressful, as if TTC isn't stressful enough already. DH always say that's the reason I am not getting pregnant. I meant to ask you, how many injections do you have to give yourself on one cycle of IUI?

Sunny - my DH did not have an upset stomach when on all those supplements. But he's not taking extra Zinc. It already comes in a small dose in Fertilaid. Did they say how much Zinc the men have to take? I hope what we have is enough.

AFM - I have promised myself many times not to look on Facebook and that I can do without it. Everytime I go on I see things that makes me upset. Like last night, I found out my ex-boyfriend and his wife is now pregnant for the second time. All those sonogram pictures they posted made me sick. :(


----------



## krystinab

Sunny, I don't even keep hpt in the house...it would be hard to resist if I had any...I don't even walk down that aisle in the store...LOL stay strong sistah...the pops monster is a bitch!

May, I did 5injections of 75iu, then my RE dropped it down to 37.5iu for two days, the trigger of ovidryl the 8th day and iui on the 9th. My LH was surging naturally. The original plan was to wait a day after the trigger and then come in but since my body was about to O on its on they thought it best I have the iui sooner than later. We actually and sex the day before the iui because we hadn't had sex for 3 days and the RE wanted to get rid of any old sperm...that's another reason I didn't want to know the post wash numbers. Since we had sex about 15 hours before the IUI. I figured they wouldnt be as great as the SA...

Welcome Johnson! Good luck!


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys: Awww!! I'm sorry you feel the hormones raging...I guess it's part of reproducing lol! :wacko: I live several hours north from you, in the outskirts of Montreal, Quebec. I don't have an ultra-sound until 20 weeks because I chose a really small clinic with only one OB/GYN, but I took it because in the bigger clinic I would for sure have a man and it's not walking distance like the little one--though I didn't know that I wouldn't get an ultra sound until 20 weeks at the hospital, or else I think I would have gone with the man!


----------



## Sunny skies

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Kristina - my job is definitely stressful, as if TTC isn't stressful enough already. DH always say that's the reason I am not getting pregnant. I meant to ask you, how many injections do you have to give yourself on one cycle of IUI?
> 
> Sunny - my DH did not have an upset stomach when on all those supplements. But he's not taking extra Zinc. It already comes in a small dose in Fertilaid. Did they say how much Zinc the men have to take? I hope what we have is enough.
> 
> AFM - I have promised myself many times not to look on Facebook and that I can do without it. Everytime I go on I see things that makes me upset. Like last night, I found out my ex-boyfriend and his wife is now pregnant for the second time. All those sonogram pictures they posted made me sick. :(

I've read that men should take about 40 mg a day. His conception XR has 20 mg and he takes this 2 x day. His multivitamin also has zinc so I think that may have been the issue. Has he ever tried Maca, I hear good things about it.

AFM, just playing the waiting game. I have a feeling AF is coming, trying to stay positive.


----------



## krystinab

I think they have replaced the picture of a bitch in the dictionay with my face...I swear this stuff is making me batty...I feel so bad for DH...he asked me last night "so are they going to test to see if you have too much progesterone in your body?" smh....I told him no...I could see the disapintment in his face....at least its only a few more days til betas and hopefully if Im pregnant they can reduce my dosage or something...I really miss being me...:cry:

Sunny, how are you hold up lady? You're testing Sunday right???

Whats going on with you other ladies??


----------



## Sunny skies

krystinab said:


> I think they have replaced the picture of a bitch in the dictionay with my face...I swear this stuff is making me batty...I feel so bad for DH...he asked me last night "so are they going to test to see if you have too much progesterone in your body?" smh....I told him no...I could see the disapintment in his face....at least its only a few more days til betas and hopefully if Im pregnant they can reduce my dosage or something...I really miss being me...:cry:
> 
> Sunny, how are you hold up lady? You're testing Sunday right???
> 
> Whats going on with you other ladies??

Not going to lie, I've been going a little crazy, I keep going to the washroom to check if AF's arrived. Sunday is the day, so 2 more days. I have some hpt Internet Cheapies calling my name.

Sorry your having such a miserable time. Hang in there, I have a feeling your pregnant so hopefully they will reduce Your dose. Sounds like Despite your change in mood, your DH has been a trooper.


----------



## dove830

krystinab said:


> I think they have replaced the picture of a bitch in the dictionay with my face...I swear this stuff is making me batty...I feel so bad for DH...he asked me last night "so are they going to test to see if you have too much progesterone in your body?" smh....I told him no...I could see the disapintment in his face....at least its only a few more days til betas and hopefully if Im pregnant they can reduce my dosage or something...I really miss being me...:cry:
> 
> Sunny, how are you hold up lady? You're testing Sunday right???
> 
> Whats going on with you other ladies??

LOL I think that's *MY* picture you see in the dictionary....it's really bad...I feel horrible for OH. He just smiles and agrees with pretty much whatever I'm freaking out about at any given time.

Today is the day I've been waiting for, ladies--V DAY!!:happydance: Seemed to take forever to get here. Since I'm having a C/S, I have 14 weeks left to go. Tomorrow we go for our 3D u/s. Can't wait!!

Tasha, sorry about the M/S--I still have bad days, but not like I did before, so there's still hope for you;)

To the ladies waiting to test, I admire your strength--I had none. Baby dust to you!

Still haven't heard from Army in a while--hope she's doing ok....


----------



## krystinab

morning ladies...just wanted to say HAPPY FRIDAY!!

Sunny, how you doing love? Did you cave to the internet cheapies???

Dove, does this mean if am I am pregnant does this mean DH can epect this bitchiness for the next few months?!?!?

AFM, nothing going on....I feel like I can see the light...only 3 more days!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Rachel: So glad your DH is enjoying the B'D schedule! :winkwink: Makes smep a lot easier!

Dove: CONGRATS!!!! YAY!!! V-day is reached!! That must feel amazing!

Krys: Don't give up hope lol!! I actually find that I'm a lot calmer now that I'm pregnant--it's so nice to ditch PMS stuff! :haha: I think DH enjoys the break...(I'm not that bad usually, it's just I get quite a bit more sensitive before AF) 3 more days!!!! Can't wait!!

Sunny: Fx for you girl!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Sunny skies

Well ladies, I'm out, AF arrived, good thing I didn't bother testing. Guess I'll be calling RE office to get my Femara for this cycle, praying that I will ovulate from my right side this cycle.

Dove , congrats on reaching v day, enjoy the next 14 weeks.

Tasha, glad pregnancy is making you calm. Thanks for the support.

Krystina, this is your cycle, I'm anxiously waiting for your news Sunday.


----------



## dove830

Sunny skies said:


> Well ladies, I'm out, AF arrived, good thing I didn't bother testing. Guess I'll be calling RE office to get my Femara for this cycle, praying that I will ovulate from my right side this cycle.
> 
> Dove , congrats on reaching v day, enjoy the next 14 weeks.
> 
> Tasha, glad pregnancy is making you calm. Thanks for the support.
> 
> Krystina, this is your cycle, I'm anxiously waiting for your news Sunday.

Awww Sunny....I'm so sorry:flower:

I'm going to try and post a pic of our 3D u/s.....
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_14.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tasha S.

Sunny, I'm so sorry about AF! :nope: I really hope Femara works for you!!! :flower:

May: Hun, where are you at?? Are you doing alright??

Krys: 2 more days!

Dove: Awesome pic!!! :D


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - Hi girl! I am here lurking and waiting impatiently for O. I have another week to go. Haven't even started BD-ing yet. Not sure how I want to time it this month. I have tried everything from DTD everyday, every other day, every second day, every third day, every fourth day, etc. Nothing has worked. What about you? How's the pregnancy treating you? I really can't believe you are already an orange!

Sunny - So sorry AF got you. Hope next cycle brings you more luck.

Kristina - I am dying to know!!!!

Dove - How amazing is that 3D image? I can't wait to have one of my own when its my time.

AFM - Day 12... Time is dragging. Waiting for O! I went to the vitamin shop and purchased Zinc, Maca, and CoQ10 for hubby to improve his sperm. Heard vitamin C is also good. So hard to figure out what dosage we need for each supplement. I hope DH doesn't over dose!


----------



## krystinab

May, ttc is such a waiting game....wait to O, wait to test, wait for AF.... goodness it drives me nu ts!

Dove, your pik is lovely. .. the baby looks so comfy all nestled up in your tum

AFM, nothing to really report. ..super sore bbs and ate a bunch of junk last night wwhich lead me to a belly ache this morning...ugh...


----------



## Tasha S.

May: Awwww, yeah I understand about not being sure how to time B'Ding. My DH and I had tried "scheduling" it (like following smep) but it didn't work so well for us, we felt like it killed the spontaneity...it's hard to know what the proper thing to do is! Hopefully those supplements will help your DH's sperm count! My SIL (she TTC for 8 months) tried giving her DH folic acid (apparently it can be good for sperm? I haven't done research. And they hadn't done any fertility testing so they didn't know if it took 8 months just because that happens, or if it was one of them who needed a boost!), anyway, they got pregnant first cycle he took folic acid. I'm doing a lot better this week compared to last--last time I vomited was last Saturday (and it wasn't pretty, gulp, I was at my SIL's baby shower throwing up in the background...the guests were all staring...oops!). Headaches are a bit better too now, I'm taking coconut water everyday for that! Me too I'm finding this is going quickly! Tomorrow I'm an avocado lol! My belly is really huge compared to what almost-4-months usually looks like, I really wonder what the heck is in there! :haha:

Sunny: I hope you're doing alright! I'm thinking of you!! xoxo :hugs:

Krys: I feel for ya girl!! I know what it's like to pig out and then regret it because you feel like crap afterwards! Ah, and the sore bbs! SOOO annoying! You're almost there though!! :happydance:


----------



## Jessica28

Krys - where r u testing?


----------



## krystinab

Jess, testing tomorrow at 9am... should have results by 2


----------



## dove830

krystinab said:


> Jess, testing tomorrow at 9am... should have results by 2

OMG I dont think I can wait!!:dohh:


----------



## krystinab

dove830 said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Jess, testing tomorrow at 9am... should have results by 2
> 
> OMG I dont think I can wait!!:dohh:Click to expand...

You?!? DH is so confident it's making me more nervous....hopefully I will be posting good news tomorrow.please pray for me everyone!


----------



## Jessica28

I have been praying for you all along Krys... haven't stopped!
I am so excited for tomorrow.. I can't wait to log on!


----------



## Kdk24

Just popping by to wish you good luck tomorrow krystina... I'm so excited and anxious that I might not be able to sleep!!! Keeping you in my thoughts and ill try to check my posts troughs the work day!


----------



## snowflakes120

Thinking of you today Krystina!! Good luck!! FX!!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! Thanks for all of your well wishes. Went this morning to do the BW...they should be calling me sometime this afternoon...fx I post something positive in a few hours!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - Can't wait to hear your good news!

Tasha - I think Fertilaid for me. Has folic acid. How much are they supposed to take? Good you are feeling better with nausea. I didn't know coconut water is supposed to help! I love coconut water!

Jess - your daughter is so cute! I love seeing her pics on FB!

AFM - CD 14 today. Just started BD-ing last night. I have been so lazy with this cycle that I haven't even check my BBT till this morning and I haven't even done a OPK yet! For those of you who is/was preggo, what was your BD schedule like around O? What days did you BD? How far apart was each BD?


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, FXd for you.

Dove, your 3d scan is so cool, congrats.

May, sounds like bot our DH's are taking similar supplements, only difference is my DH takes concerts xr instead of fertilaid. I gues in 2 months he can get another SA to see if its helped. I totally Understand how frustrating the bding schedule is especially with male factor issues, I now worry if its too much bding. It feels like such a science, but every 2 days is what I've heard is the best in terms of timing but they also say even outside the fertile window you should bed regularly. Good luck this cycle May.

AFM, I'm a little upset with RE office, I tried to get my cd 3 appointment yesterday but I couldn't get through and they didn't call back. I just dropped in but nurse said I need ultrasound and blood before giving me the Femara. They can only see me Tuesday so I will have to start Femara in cd5. They told me any day between Cd 3 a-5 is ok but I'm disappointed. Sometimes it feels like I'm just a number at this fertility centre. I would switch but I don't want to go through all the testing again and it's the most convenient in terms of their hours snd location. I just need some good news soon, feeling very discouraged. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## krystinab

Sunny, you have to make yourself seen. I felt the same way with my re. so i decided to always sit down with a nurse after my scans. even if i knew the info i still asked...i wanted her to remember i was the lady that was on top of everything. But on a good note The start date for meds is from cd2 to cd5. So you should be just fine. 

May, we were told to have sex the 2 days before the iui, and the day of the iui...but we only did it the day before the iui....I think it depends on the sperm quality....look on countdowntopregnacy.com they have a tool that tells you the best time based on a bunch of different variables


----------



## snowflakes120

May - For my IUI, starting on day 10 I was to BD every other day. Once my follies were the right size, I was told to trigger and BD that same night. Skip the next day (for hubby to replenish his swimmers). Hubby did his thing in the AM at the RE office, IUI was done 36 hours after trigger shot. BD night of IUI as well. Hope this helps.

Krystina - Just stalking the thread looking for your update!!!


----------



## krystinab

thanks ladies for all of you love and support but its just not time for us...I am not sure if we are going to jump right back in or take a break. But I REALLY appreciate all of you! Good luck to everyone testing soon. I think Im going to take a lil break from BNB while I wait for AF and while she's here. Just need some time to reflect on everything...


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I've not been here long but I'm so excited for your news krystina! 
We've done the last bd of our first smep cycle today. Feeling more positive this month :)


----------



## stacergirl

krystinab said:


> thanks ladies for all of you love and support but its just not time for us...I am not sure if we are going to jump right back in or take a break. But I REALLY appreciate all of you! Good luck to everyone testing soon. I think Im going to take a lil break from BNB while I wait for AF and while she's here. Just need some time to reflect on everything...

Sending you hugs!!!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Sorry krystina x


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh Krystina. I am so very sorry. I am sending you the biggest warmest hugs right now. I don't know what to say. I understand that you need some time - we are here for you when you are ready to come back. :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

Thinking of you, Krystina. xx


----------



## Sunny skies

Krystina, take all the time you need, I'm sorry it's not your time yet. Thinking of you hugs.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kristina - I hopped on here as soon as I can and hoped to see your BFP. I am so sorry this isn't your month but you will get pregnant. Maybe you just need to do another IUI again when you are ready. Whatever you decide, we are here for you. I know you must be angry and hurt. I am too, for you. Life is so not fair but keep your head up. God had a plan for all of us. Love you!

Sunny - I don't know if its a good idea for DH to take Fertilaid and Maca. What do you think? DH actually ran out of Fertilaid so we are using Maca as a substitute along with a multi-vitamin, zinc and CoQ10. I actually started taking CoQ10 cuz of you!!! Thanks for the suggestion. I hope our DH's sperm count goes up with all these supplements.

Lisa - Do you think I can BD every other day when my DH has slight low count?


----------



## Sunny skies

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Kristina - I hopped on here as soon as I can and hoped to see your BFP. I am so sorry this isn't your month but you will get pregnant. Maybe you just need to do another IUI again when you are ready. Whatever you decide, we are here for you. I know you must be angry and hurt. I am too, for you. Life is so not fair but keep your head up. God had a plan for all of us. Love you!
> 
> Sunny - I don't know if its a good idea for DH to take Fertilaid and Maca. What do you think? DH actually ran out of Fertilaid so we are using Maca as a substitute alof with a multi-vitamin, zinc and CoQ10. I actually started taking CoQ10 cuz of you!!! Thanks for the suggestion. I hope our DH's sperm count goes up with all these supplements.
> 
> Lisa - Do you think I can BD every other day when my DH has slight low count?

My re prescribed the maca CoQ10 and conception XR, for low count and slightly low motility. I don't know what's in the ferilaid but here's a breakdown of the conception XR 2 x day

Vitamin C 500 mg
Vitamin D3 1000 IU
Vitamin E 400 IU
Folic 1000mg
Selenium 200 mg
Lycopene 10 mg

Too much zinc is the only thing I came across as a possible problem. Maca is natural so I think it's fine unless the ferilaid already has Maca. I wonder if they're similar. I paid about 80 dollars for 200 pills, so it's pricey. It better be worth it.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - looks like Conception XR has higher doses of those vitamins you listed than Fertilaid. I also read too much Zinc can be toxic that's why I only bought the 25mg one since Fertilaid already has 30mg in it. Now I am considering maybe having DH switch to Conception XR. The Maca was a bit pricey especially since DH has to take 3 per day. Did you get ConceptionXR® Reproductive Health Formula or the one with mobility support?


----------



## dove830

So sorry Kristyna.....hopefully, 2nd time lucky for you. We'll be here when you're ready:flower:


----------



## Sunny skies

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Sunny - looks like Conception XR has higher doses of those vitamins you listed than Fertilaid. I also read too much Zinc can be toxic that's why I only bought the 25mg one since Fertilaid already has 30mg in it. Now I am considering maybe having DH switch to Conception XR. The Maca was a bit pricey especially since DH has to take 3 per day. Did you get ConceptionXR® Reproductive Health Formula or the one with mobility support?

I got the reproductive health formula. I bought it at RE office but its available online, if its cheaper I may get it online next time, I just didn't want to wait. DH should go back for SA in about 2 months to see if its improved. Has your DH had another SA to see if supplements have helped.


----------



## Tasha S.

Dearest Krystina! I'm so sorry...I don't have words to express it enough. :hugs: I'm really praying for you, take the time that you need, love! Like the others said, we'll be here for you when you want to come back. :flower: All the best! xoxo


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny skies said:


> I got the reproductive health formula. I bought it at RE office but its available online, if its cheaper I may get it online next time, I just didn't want to wait. DH should go back for SA in about 2 months to see if its improved. Has your DH had another SA to see if supplements have helped.

We didn't get the second SA yet. Going to wait until we see a RE next cycle since I am sure they will request for a more recent one. DH has been taking Fertilaid for about 6 months now. Hopefully, we'll see some sort of an improvement. I am on my last cycle of Clomid (150 mg). This is the end of the road for me if I don't get preggo this month. My gyno can't do anything beyond this point and the next step would be an RE. I have been doing some research and have heard good things about these two RE in the city (about 45 minutes on the subway from me) but their success rates are not high. There's another place that has really high success rates but its about 1.5 hour drive from me. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Sunny skies

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> I got the reproductive health formula. I bought it at RE office but its available online, if its cheaper I may get it online next time, I just didn't want to wait. DH should go back for SA in about 2 months to see if its improved. Has your DH had another SA to see if supplements have helped.
> 
> We didn't get the second SA yet. Going to wait until we see a RE next cycle since I am sure they will request for a more recent one. DH has been taking Fertilaid for about 6 months now. Hopefully, we'll see some sort of an improvement. I am on my last cycle of Clomid (150 mg). This is the end of the road for me if I don't get preggo this month. My gyno can't do anything beyond this point and the next step would be an RE. I have been doing some research and have heard good things about these two RE in the city (about 45 minutes on the subway from me) but their success rates are not high. There's another place that has really high success rates but its about 1.5 hour drive from me. I don't know what to do.Click to expand...

Tough choice, but 1.5 hrs seems long especially when you have several appointments. Do they have early hrs and how flexible is your work. High success rates are important but my re has high success rates but they,re always busy. Good luck with your decision.

Your DH's SA should be great after 6 months of supplements.


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! I had the hysterscopy done Tuesday and everything went well. My endometrium had no polyps, fibroids or cysts or anything so that's definitely good. They took a biopsy which is normal procedure bc apparently they can tell if it has enough hormones and such to carry a baby. So I'll find out the results next week. I just called today and apparently I'll have at least 2 more cycles before I can even schedule for final ivf appointment. So that's putting us to probably June before we even start. A little annoying but probably a good thing because with my sisters wedding in may I'm super stressed out and such. Although I will be hating the wait these next two cycles-luckily I have short cycles though so shouldn't be more that 50-55 days. I guess I'll just focus on getting in shape and healthy until then. I'll probably stop posting in the meanwhile just bc there won't be much to update. But I'm sure I'll be keeping an eye out for any bfps on this thread!! Rooting for all of you ladies! Fx!!


----------



## Tasha S.

It's quiet on here! Happy Easter everyone!!

Stacer-Glad your hysterscopy went well! It kind of sucks that you have to wait two cycles, but looking at the big picture, 2 cycles isn't too bad...especially if you have your sister's wedding to keep you occupied! 

Sunny-Girl, where are you at?? Did you test? Fx!

May-Are you in your TWW??

Dove...am I allowed to ask for a bump pic? :blush:

Kd: How are you feeling?


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - Hi!!! Urggg I am just in a slump. I had lots of EWCM last night and didn't take advantage it because DH and I already BD'ed a day ago so we didn't want to do it too frequently since he has low sperm count. Plus I didn't get a positive OPK yet so I wanted to let the swimmers brew a little longer. Today, my OPK is almost positive but no more EWCM! Did I screw up??? :( How are you feeling? I want to join you in pregnancy already!


----------



## Kdk24

Tasha... I'm doing okay. I have days where I forget I'm preggo and others, like today, where I wanna lay in bed all day. Next spots on April 16th, I'll be 11wks then!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha, maybe you missed my post but AF came so This cycle of started Famera meds and will be cycle monitoring. One more dose to go and on Sunday I go in for ultrasound to see my follicles. Hoping the meds will get me better quality eggs and that this month I ovulate from my good side. Last 2 were from my tubeless so praying this month I'm lucky. Hope your headaches are better.

Stacer, so happy your hysterscopy went well. Glad you have lots to keep you busy these next 2 months while you wait.

May, don't worry just bed as planned those swimmers were there even if you already O'd. FXD

Kdk, put your feet up and relax, you deserve a break. 11 weeks is almost here.


----------



## Tasha S.

May: Arghhh!! That's frustrating about the cm!!.....question! Do you make your DH give you tons of foreplay before you go for it?? :blush: :haha: When we were TTC, I made my hubby work for it lol!!! It gives you more cm!! Maybe you should try that if you don't already! :winkwink: When I knew I was ovulating, I'd ask him to take me on a date, I'd get dressed up so that I felt sexy (haha!) and then the flirting would begin! It really makes a difference in terms of cm...just an idea! :flower: Ahh, I'm still fighting headaches all the time, I had another migraine on Tuesday, I ran out of my university class to the nearest bathroom and vomited.....and I needed to stay for another few hours because I had a group oral presentation! It was a miserable day, but that's life, eh?! I know it's worth it! I want you to join me tooo!!! I'm rooting for you girl!!

Sunny: I'm so sorry! I must have missed your post like you said!! I'm sorry about AF, but I sincerely hope Femara works for you!! Wow! I still can't believe they can see follicles via ultrasound...so cool! Please let us know how it goes on Sunday!!! So what CD are you on and how does being on Femara work?? You take if for a few days at the beginning of your cycle? And it's a pill that you swallow?

Kd: So exciting! I'm sure you can't wait to say goodbye to the first trimester! Are you sick at all?? I have an appt the day after you--april 17th, and then on the 19th I have my first ultra-sound...:cloud9: Have you had an ultrasound already? Do you want to find out the sex, or do you want to keep it a surprise?? I want to know! Patience has never been one of my outstanding virtues...:winkwink:


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha, the Femera is a pill very similar to clomid, you take it for 5 days starting between cd3-5. I've had no side effects but I'm also on a very small dose 2.5 mg. I'll definitely let you all know how it goes. Sorry you haven't been feeling well but on the positive side it will be worth it when your holding your baby in your arms. Hope the worst is over. I'm predicting a girl for you.

May, did you get a Positive OPK yet.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - I wonder if arousal fluid transports and preserves sperm as well as EWCM? Sometimes when I feel a little dry, I use Pre-seed or Conceive Plus but obviously I am still not preggo so I wonder if it really helps. This might be TMI but I usually get a gush of arousal fluid when I climax. I heard climaxing after DH can help draw the sperm in the cervix. I am worried my gush might push the sperm out of the vagina! Does that make sense? Lol!!! I am so sorry you were feeling so crummy today. It is def worth it at the end.

Sunny - How's everything so far with Femara? So far all 3 cycles on Clomid has made O very strong. I am bent over with cramps and bloatiness! Hope you O on the good side and that it brings on better quality eggys. Who knows, maybe you'll even score a BFP!!! I just got a positive OPK yesterday so we have BD'ed last night and tonight. I am O-ing as we speak because my uterus feels so full and crampy. Nothing I can do now but wait. I am beating myself over for not DTD on the day when I got EWCM. Oh we'll, if its meant to be it'll be right?


----------



## Tasha S.

Happy Easter ladies!

Sunny: Thanks for letting me know about Femara!! I can't wait to hear how your ultrasound goes!

May: I've always thought that arousal fluid was the same as EWCM...do you think differently? haha! I do understand about what you mean about climaxing and then feeling like there's lots of liquid coming out! I actually read up on it a bit and I learned that sperm comes out in a goo-y liquid, and that what comes out afterwards is mostly the "goo" part, the sperm swim upward before the "melted and liquified goo part" of the liquid comes out........does that make any sense lol?! I would usually just stay lying down for 5-10 minutes before getting up HAHAHA!! I don't know if that actually helps at all or if it was silly! :haha: YAY for + OPK!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Happy Easter,,

Had my ultrasound today, good news is my follicles are bigger than they usually are at cd 10. My biggest follicle is 1.5. Bad news it's on my tubeless side again. At this rate it's never going to happen, starting to feel a little defeated. I go back on Tuesday, maybe I'llovulate sooner this cycle.


----------



## mammaspath

Happy easter girls!!!!


----------



## jrowenj

Missing you ladies and sending some :dust:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Jaime and Amy - I love seeing you guys on here even after you had your babies! Miss you girls so much!

Sunny - so sorry the egg is not in the good side. Hope you have better luck next cycle. Don't give up hope!

Tasha - I also stay laying down for as long as possible after BD. FF confirmed my ovulation, although, I am pretty sure I O'ed a day later than they say. So I am technically on 2 DPO. Let the dreaded TWW begin! I will stop all temping at this point so I don't drive myself crazy!


----------



## dove830

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Jaime and Amy - I love seeing you guys on here even after you had your babies! Miss you girls so much!
> 
> Sunny - so sorry the egg is not in the good side. Hope you have better luck next cycle. Don't give up hope!
> 
> Tasha - I also stay laying down for as log as possible after BD. FF confirmed my ovulation, although, I am pretty sure I O'ed a day later than they say. So I am technically on 2 DPO. Let the dreaded TWW begin! I will stop all temping at this point so I don't drive myself crazy!

LOL, I used to put a pillow under my butt after, because I was afraid that laying down wasn't enough:winkwink:

Here's hoping you stay sane during the dreaded TWW. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## dove830

Tasha, just for you, lol....25 Weeks (BIG) Belly
 



Attached Files:







25 Weeks.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tasha S.

May: Hang in there!!! Oh those torturous TWW...fingers AND toes crossed for you girl!!! :flower:

Sunny: Shoot! Sorry to hear it's from the wrong side! :wacko: There is still a chance though, right? I'm not sure as I haven't really researched that...but I'm pretty sure that I've heard of a "jumping" phenomenon where an egg can jump from one side to the good side...is that true? 

Dove: LOVE IT!! A pillow under your bottom?!?! That's wonderful. Thanks for giving me a good laugh...I'll have to try that next time around! :haha: Thanks for the pic! :flower: You've got a nice bump! And I like your tattoo!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Well smep didn't work for me this month- af came 4 days early!!! I'm still game though, on to the next cycle!


----------



## Sunny skies

Amy and Jamie, thanks for checking in, I miss you guys too.

Dove, love your bump, thanks for sharing.

May, hope your TWW goes by quick. Good idea with not tempting, no need for extra stress. Any decision about RE yet. The positive with going is you know exactly what's going on. I haven't used an opk in three cycles.

Tasha, yes I hear there's still a small chance, so I haven't given up hope. Who knows maybe my follies on the right will grow more by my scan tomorrow.

Rachel, sorry about AF, at least coming early is better so you can move on to the next cycle. How long have you been TTC?


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies just stopping by....hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Dove - I have tried everything! I used to put a pillow under my butt too then I remembered I have a tilted uterus so they say its good to lay on my belly. So I lay on my back with my hips up for 30 mins then on my belly with my ass up for another 15! Lol! Love your bump pic!!

Sunny - thanks girl! I haven't scheduled anything with the RE yet. Still in the process of researching and to tell you the truth, I am a bit lazy about it. In the back of my mind I really want to get preggo naturally but then I know it's probably a good idea to seek help since its been over a year. Just that there are so many REs to choose from and who knows if any of them are good. Good for youfor not using OPKs! Less stress and being relaxed seems to do the trick. All you need is to O on the good side and you'll be set!

Kristina - Hi girl! How are you?

Rachel - sorry about getting AF!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone! I hope you dont mind if I join in. We are going to do SMEP this cycle after our loss :( 

I am trying to stay positive. We are on our own this cycle but it doesnt look good. We have only had 1 BFP that ended in a MC in the last 3 years.

Next cycle we will do IUI and then July 8th invetro. 

FX for all of us :)


----------



## mammaspath

uh me and hubby dtd toDAY no protection~ uh would that be the craziest april fools joke ever!!!???? and i havnt had a period yet but i am breastfeeding ..........so scary!


----------



## dove830

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Dove - I have tried everything! I used to put a pillow under my butt too then I remembered I have a tilted uterus so they say its good to lay on my belly. So I lay on my back with my hips up for 30 mins then on my belly with my ass up for another 15! Lol! Love your bump pic!!
> 
> Sunny - thanks girl! I haven't scheduled anything with the RE yet. Still in the process of researching and to tell you the truth, I am a bit lazy about it. In the back of my mind I really want to get preggo naturally but then I know it's probably a good idea to seek help since its been over a year. Just that there are so many REs to choose from and who knows if any of them are good. Good for youfor not using OPKs! Less stress and being relaxed seems to do the trick. All you need is to O on the good side and you'll be set!
> 
> Kristina - Hi girl! How are you?
> 
> Rachel - sorry about getting AF!

Ahhhh, crap! LOL....I have a tilted uterus too...guess my brilliant idea wasn't so brilliant after all ;)


----------



## Jessica28

Amy - LOL. My OH will not touch me unless we are fully protected so we have not dtd yet. He says no more babies until we build a piece on the house! My period has come back already (about a week ago)...surprised it came back so soon.


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. Just dropping by because words of encouragement would be good about now. I just found out my good friend is pregnant. I called dh for condolences and all he can say is "you should be happy for her." yes I should and I will be but not right now. I'm sitting at my desk crying. They have no idea how this affects us. Ugh! And we're still 2 months out from ivf and I haven't gotten my period yet and who knows if ivf will even work. Feeling down. Thanks for listening.


----------



## mammaspath

awe stacer! i remember them days.......i will say a little prayer for you. i hope everything works out with ivf....and its coming soon!

may - um your chart is beeUtiful

sunny - hi how are ya????

welcome brandy!!! love love love this group!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacergirl - Oh girl, I know the feeling all too well and I am sorry you have to deal with this. Our men sometimes just doesn't understand how emotional we can be with TTC. My DH keeps telling me I need to relax and don't worry what other people are doing. Easier said than done when everyone around you is getting pregnant but you. Life isn't fair. But when you finally do get pregnant, it will be that much more sweeter and because it took so much to conceive, you will be a better parent and appreciate your kid(s) more even when you want to kick their ass at times. Cheer up girl! We are here for you!


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks ladies, I'm happy for her, but the thought of her pregnant makes me want to cry. Its just not fair!!! And may I couldn't agree more!! One of the girls at work got pregnant on her 7th IUi and she appreciates that little boy like no other. I'm going to try and keep away from my friend tho until I can feel better about this. I just need to think about whats best for me. Dh makes me feel crazy for feeling like this, but I don't think it's abnormal. Maybe if I was wishing bad stuff on her bc she was pregnant then that would be abnormal. Which i would never want that. I just want all of is to get our bfps. Ugh!! I gotta try not to think about it!!! :(


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacer: I'm so sorry hun! I know the feeling too. And yes, it's perfectly normal to feel that way and it's totally okay to avoid your friend's presence until you're feeling more at peace. I'm sending a big hug your way! :hugs: No period yet is a good sign! What CD are you on??

Krys: Nice to see you stopping by! I'm thinking of you girl! Hope all is well! :flower:

Rachel: Sorry about AF!! :hugs:

Brandy: Welcome here!! Sorry for your loss!! I'm sure you'll love this group! :flower:

Jess: Wow, that's fast to get your period! My mom's didn't come back until 9 months post giving birth and my older sister's didn't come back until 6 months. Are you breastfeeding?


----------



## stacergirl

It gets better, just logged on fb and of course there's a pic of a baby holding the ultrasound photo of their new baby on the way. So that's 2 baby announcements today. Yay.... 
I don't know what cd I'm on, when I was on cd 3 I started taking birth control pills and got off a week ago but couldn't bd because of the procedure so I'm definitely not pregnant. So just waiting for Af... Itll get me one step closer which I could use right now. Thanks though!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacergirl - I have my best friend's baby shower to go to this Saturday. I have to admit its very hard for me to be happy for her when she has what I want especially since I am having such a hard time getting it. I try to put on a brave and happy face but its not easy. I also found out my ex boyfriend and his wife is pregnant with their second. I bet they didn't even have to try. Sigh! All we can do is hope that our day will come soon.


----------



## stacergirl

Oh gosh May! Im sorry!! Best of luck this Saturday!!! Ugh! I hope you have a really good game face!! I think the only way I can help plan this shower is if I'm pregnant at the time, otherwise no way. I was her moh which is the only reason why I'm thinking I might have part in planning it. Luckily I have a few months to prepare myself before that happens. I'm not going to lie though, I let myself go home from work early and lay in bed and Cry. I figure it's my pity party day and I deserve it!! 

May your charts always look so great! You should be the model for perfect ovulation charts! :)


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacergirl - I always have nice charts but they never result in anything good. :( I am just going to stop temping this point to reduce some stress.


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome Brandy, good luck with SMEP, hope your first time lucky.

Stacer, I'm so sorry about your friends announcement. I totally understand, my DH doesn't'tbgt it either and sometimes he makes me wonder if I'm being selfish, but I know it's normal to be happy for others but still sad it isn't you. I've had so many friends and family get pregnant the last year I've lost track. I have a good friend who has a baby shower at the end of the month for her unexpected third baby and I was initially hoping it was the weekend I will be out of town so I could miss it. When I got the invite and realized I can't make it I felt really guilty. I am happy for her and wish her well, I just wish I could be pregnant with her too. A good cry does wonders, hope you have a better day tomorrow.

May, I had a hard time deciding to go to re too but Having the one tube makes me worry as my chances are already reduced. I just don't want any regrets but I still pray I won't need IUI or IVF. My DH is more laid back about getting pregnant and tells me to just relax and not stress, ugh easier said then done. 

Krystina, thinking of you.

AFM, my ultrasound today showed some growth on my right follicles but biggest is 1.8 on my left it was 1.5 on Monday. I have some others around 1.1 and 1.4 on my right. Looks like I should be ovulating in the next few days so I'll go in every day until then to confirm O. 1.8 is conscidered mature so unlikely the right follicle will grow too much more. Nurse thinks I will o by cd 14 so at least I'll likely not have a long cycle again.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Stacergirl I know how you feel its awful! Everyone around me at work is pregnant. I kept it quiet when I got pregnant last cycle glad I did since I suffered a loss at 7 weeks while everyone else was throwing baby showers at work... what a nightmare.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## stacergirl

Brandy, that sounds like a horrible nightmare. So sorry! I would've been so miserable! Ugh I guess I need to toughen up a bit! 

Sunny-hoping things turn out well for you the next few days. Fx


----------



## Sunny skies

It's been quite around here, hope everyone's doing well, just wanted to give a quick update as I finally got some good news. At my follicle scan today I learn't I O'd yesterday which I knew as I had really bad o cramps yesterday. Well the good news is that it looks like I O'd from both sides. The smaller follicle on my good side seems to have gone too. At least I know The right ovary is working. Not getting my hopes up but at least I finally O'd from my right. Looks like the Femara worked. 

May, I'm in the TWW with you. How are you doing?


----------



## stacergirl

It has been very quiet! Hope everyone is good!! 
That is good news sunny!! Have you been dtd? Fx for you!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

stacergirl said:


> It has been very quiet! Hope everyone is good!!
> That is good news sunny!! Have you been dtd? Fx for you!!!

We've been beding every other day and we did it this am before my appointment. A little worried we didn't do it last night but I can't go back now. I'll try to jump him again tonight..lol

How are you feeling? Are you still busy helping with your sister's wedding?


----------



## stacergirl

Sunny- yOu did what you could! Sounds like you did it enough though. Hopefully you covered your bases and caught that egg!!! 

I'm ok thanks.:) Nothing is going on for me except more preg announcements so I'm finding it hard to stay positive in the waiting mode. Been doing a lot of reading on ivf-not sure if that's good or bad lol! I'm just ready to start!! Ugh! Been kinda busy planning the bachelorette weekend which is coming up soon. That should be fun just wish my newly pg friend wasn't going to be there-was really looking forward to forgetting about ttc but that will be hard with her there. The joys of ttc-ESP long term!


----------



## Tasha S.

Sunny, that's wonderful news!!!! :happydance: Thanks for letting us know! :flower: I'll be thinking of you during your TWW--I hope it goes by speedily for you!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - Oh, I am so happy you did O on your good side!!! Hopefully, you did it this month! We are in the TWW together!

Afm - I am at 6 or 7 DPO today. Have been having painful pinches all over on my pelvic area that lasts a few seconds each time. This was yesterday but have subsided today. I have also been having some upper stomach aches that mimicks heartburn or indigestion for about 5 days now. It also brings on slight nausea. I am assuming all these symptoms are too early so I try not to over-think it. I want to remain hopeful though. 

Everyone is so quiet here. Hope you all have a nice weekend. I have my best friend's baby shower tomorrow and I actually spent the day with her today. I bought so many cute baby goodies for her, I wish I was buying them for myself!


----------



## Bride2b

Sunny thats great news that you have O'd from both sides!!! I hope this is when you get your BFP!!!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I have been MIA again - I have popped by and read posts but not necessarily commented. I was too scared to post, but I am going to take that leap and tell you that I got my BFP 3 weeks ago (dont kill me!!!!) I was worried sick about another ectopic - I had a scan last Sat & baby is in the right place this time. It was too early to see anything other than a sac & yolk even with an internal scan. I go again next sat to check there is a HB (just praying to God that everything will be ok - just so scared of any bad news). So there you have it, hopefully 3rd time lucky for me. I hope this gives you some confidence Sunny that another ectopic sufferer has managed to get a bfp.xx


----------



## Bride2b

Stace / May I know how you feel about all the pg annoucements, I endured 6 painful announcements (including one from one of my students during my lesson - which I had to hold back tears & carry on as normal), then literally 2 days after the 6th annoucement in as many days I got my BFP. It just makes it all the more sweeter when it happens & girls it will do xxx


----------



## Tasha S.

Congrats Gemma!!!!!! :happydance: That's great news!!!!!! I think you'll be 3rd time lucky! :winkwink:

Fx for May and Sunny!!!! Baby dust to you both!!

May, I hope today goes well and that it's not too rough on you! xox


----------



## Bride2b

Thanks xxx
I feel so guilty as I used to post all the time, I think I had my confidence knocked so much with everything that happened that I didnt want to post any negativity, I have always read back to keep up with whats happening. I just felt too scared to finally put down in writing that I'm pregnant as I dont want to jinx it!


----------



## Tasha S.

Bride2b said:


> Thanks xxx
> I feel so guilty as I used to post all the time, I think I had my confidence knocked so much with everything that happened that I didnt want to post any negativity, I have always read back to keep up with whats happening. I just felt too scared to finally put down in writing that I'm pregnant as I dont want to jinx it!

Don't feel bad at all Gemma!!!! I think we all understand!!! :flower: I'm just so happy for you! :cloud9:

p.s. What do you teach?!


----------



## Bride2b

I teach maths x


----------



## Sunny skies

Gemma, words can't express how happy I am for you and totally understand why you haven't posted. It gives me hope especially from a fellow one tuber. You must have felt relieved at your early scan. Wishing you a wonderful pregnancy.


----------



## shellideaks

OMG congrats Gemma, I'm so pleased for you! x


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Gemma - So happy for you! Wishing you a H&H pregnancy!

Tasha - Thanks! The baby shower is finally done and I had a good time, except for when my BFF's mom kept asking me when I am going to have a baby. I dreamt last night that I was pregnant and I woke up rubbing my tummy. :/


----------



## stacergirl

Bride2be-congratulations!!!! It's about time we had a BFP on this thread!! Don't feel bad for not posting earlier, we're just glad you told us. Hoping everything turns out great for you! And thanks for the words of encouragement! 

Afm I think Af is finally coming, which is good bc st least I'm making strides to get through these next 2 cycles sl something can happen!! Dh leaves tomorrow for 2 weeks. I'm taking up crocheting and cake decorating classes while he's away to pass the time! I'm a big dork! Lol


----------



## stacergirl

May-glad you survived the baby shower! I'm sure it was really hard, especially with being asked when you're going to have one. It's sooo annoying! I get asked all the time too and one day I might snap, hopefully I'll get pg before that happens?! I think ppl should realize that if we're in the child bearing age that if we don't have them yet it's because were not ready, we don't want them ever, or we're having difficulty!! I guess infertility just isn't discussed as much as it should be. I had no idea it was this difficult for some until it happened to me.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats!! Wish you a very happy healthy 9 months (actually 40 weeks :) 

I am confused. I will try to make it short... so on 3/22 my HCG was down to 144 and I was miscarrying. I bled for like 8-9 days Super heavy so it was very obvious is was over. I just started temping the day the of a full flow since I didn't know what to consider cycle day 1. 

I went in to have my HCG checked to make sure it was going down on 4/1/2013 and it was down to 10. They wanted to check it one more time just to make sure it was under 5 so I went in 48 hours later and its back to 29... seriously what is going on.


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Gemma!!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Sunny skies

~Brandy~ said:


> Congrats!! Wish you a very happy healthy 9 months (actually 40 weeks :)
> 
> I am confused. I will try to make it short... so on 3/22 my HCG was down to 144 and I was miscarrying. I bled for like 8-9 days Super heavy so it was very obvious is was over. I just started temping the day the of a full flow since I didn't know what to consider cycle day 1.
> 
> I went in to have my HCG checked to make sure it was going down on 4/1/2013 and it was down to 10. They wanted to check it one more time just to make sure it was under 5 so I went in 48 hours later and its back to 29... seriously what is going on.

Brandy, sorry but I have no clue, will you go back again to check your HCG.


----------



## Tasha S.

Gemma: Do you teach math in high-school?! I'm studying to be an English high-school teacher...1 year left! :flower:

May: Ahhhh!! I'm glad you were able to have a good time, I'm so sorry that your friend's mom kept asking you about that!! :wacko: That's wasn't considerate of her. I hope your dream comes true!! :flower: Are you going to test this cycle? 

Stacer: If you're a dork, then so am I lol!!! I've been knitting and crocheting since kindergarten!!!! I LOVE working with yarn. Cake-decorating sounds really fun too!! I hope you enjoy your classes!

Brandy: I don't know anything about HCG levels, sorry! They didn't even care to monitor me after my m/c. I hope you find answers to all your questions!

Sunny: Thinking of you! xoxo


----------



## Jessica28

Tasha - I am an English high school teacher!


----------



## Tasha S.

Jessica28 said:


> Tasha - I am an English high school teacher!

No way!!! Do you love it?!?! :D


----------



## Jessica28

I do, the only thing is is that where I am in such a small school, my position changed and I am now in the Primary classroom! I prefer high school though!


----------



## dove830

Had my last dr appointment of the 2nd trimester on Friday. She says I'm measuring a little big, but I didn't want to know the number, lol. Daddy was 10 lbs, and 2 weeks early, so I guess Little Lucas won't be so little afterall, lol. I broke down and bought a pregnancy belt, because my back and pelvic area has been so bad lately. I made it 4 hours with it on. I'll try again tomorrow. It sits under my belly, but the baby is really low. As soon as I took it off, he started dancing around in there, so I don't think he liked it too much, lol.

Gemma!!!!! So excited for you, I'm thinking happy positive thoughts for you:)

Tasha; how are you doing/feeling? Your ultrasound is coming up soon, no?

Hope everyone else is ok, and hanging in there:):thumbup:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

10 DPO today and I am so scared to test. Symptoms are major heartburn (is this normal so early?), nauseous feeling (maybe I have digestive problems?), sore boobs with my left one feeling like its being poked at, pressure on my lower left pelvic area as if something is in there (a cyst, maybe?).

DH wants me to hold off and wait to see if AF shows. I am such a pessimist that I keep telling him I am sure I am not pregnant. But I really secretly hope I am, though, I am afraid to be disappointed. I also want to know why I have been having such terrible heartburn. If I am not pregnant, I need to go see a GI specialist and start my search for a RE.


----------



## stacergirl

BamBamsMaMa said:


> 10 DPO today and I am so scared to test. Symptoms are major heartburn (is this normal so early?), nauseous feeling (maybe I have digestive problems?), sore boobs with my left one feeling like its being poked at, pressure on my lower left pelvic area as if something is in there (a cyst, maybe?).
> 
> DH wants me to hold off and wait to see if AF shows. I am such a pessimist that I keep telling him I am sure I am not pregnant. But I really secretly hope I am, though, I am afraid to be disappointed. I also want to know why I have been having such terrible heartburn. If I am not pregnant, I need to go see a GI specialist and start my search for a RE.

Omg may! That would be so exciting! How long is your normal lp? I normally didn't test early either, I'd always just wait so I didn't get let down. And dh always told me to tell mysekf i wasnt pg so i wouldnt get let down so i feel you there. But If you do test let us know.. Those could be signs!! Everything is crossed for you!!


----------



## Tasha S.

May-Anything is possible!! I've been having pretty severe heartburn from the start. Fingers and toes crossed for you!!!! :flower: Have you ever had heartburn before like that?? And both times I got my BFP I had a crampy feeling on my right side! Left, right, what's the difference lol!! I'm really hoping for you!

Stacer-How are you doing girl?!

Jess-I prefer the high-school students too! I'm going on my second field experience in under two weeks, I start on April 22--do you ever take student teachers?! And if so, any tips?! :flower:

Dove-My ultra-sound is in 10 days! :cloud9: On April 19th! Awww! I'm measuring big too!! Hopefully we won't be too big!! Haha!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacergirl - My LP is usually 12-13 days so I should be getting AF this Saturday. I have been tempted to test since two days ago but also don't want to be let down so decided to wait. Someone please tie my hands to my back to I can't test!

Tasha - Heartburn is totally not normal for me, especially since I have had it for a whole week now and just won't go away. I have been popping Tums like crazy because I don't want to take anything else in case I am pregnant. I was just standing around at work and felt a sharp pinch/poke at my left pelvic area again. I don't have any cramping yet. What did the heartburn feel like for you? Mine is a sour and burning sensation, I almost feel like I have something stuck in my throat as well.


----------



## Tasha S.

May-My heartburn feels just like you describe yours! Try bubble water (like Perrier or something...), it's a life saver for me! :winkwink: Ooooh!! I can't wait til Saturday!! xoxo


----------



## Sunny skies

May, I hear you about holding off, it's easier to get AF rather than see that BFN. I think this is your cycle though. Those are some good symptoms. I'm only 5 DPO and I'm already driving myself crazy. I've been feeling a bit crampy and bloated but I think its all in my head. Afterall, it's limely too early for implantation cramps. I'll be waiting for this Saturday to hear your good news :winkwink:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha S. said:


> May-My heartburn feels just like you describe yours! Try bubble water (like Perrier or something...), it's a life saver for me! :winkwink: Ooooh!! I can't wait til Saturday!! xoxo

So scared to test!! My heartburn is a little painful too. Like a dull ache! :( and my left side is still feeling pokey. I have no idea what's going on!


----------



## Tasha S.

BamBamsMaMa said:


> So scared to test!! My heartburn is a little painful too. Like a dull ache! :( and my left side is still feeling pokey. I have no idea what's going on!

Awwwww!!!!! May, I really hope this is your month!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jessica28

Tasha - I have had a student teacher since I started teaching. We usually get them for a few weeks every year! We have had good ones and bad! JUst make sure you get involved and get to know the students.. thats the biggest thing! Offer to help out whenever you can (even other teachers in the school).


----------



## Tasha S.

Jessica28 said:


> Tasha - I have had a student teacher since I started teaching. We usually get them for a few weeks every year! We have had good ones and bad! JUst make sure you get involved and get to know the students.. thats the biggest thing! Offer to help out whenever you can (even other teachers in the school).

Thanks Jess! I've done one field experience already, but that was a year-and-a-half ago, and it feels like ages away! I'm a very social person so I LOVE connecting with the high-school kids.....but they REALLY test what you're made of. My first field experience was in an inner-city school, so maybe that added to it, but the first period that I was supervising in the caf and feeling like I was getting a hang of this whole teacher-thing (lol!), I had a group of girls strut up to me and tell me that a certain group of guys thought I was really hot...:wacko:...I felt like a major failure at that point. Thankfully, I had my wedding ring to hide behind and politely told the girls that they could inform the boys that I was married. But the boys still don't respect that. They would whistle in the hallways and make comments like: "Hey babe, what are you doing tonight?!" Jess, I didn't know how to handle it. I tried ignoring it. My cooperating teacher thought it was funny and would laugh. Another teacher that I was paired with for a day took me aside and seemed upset. He told me that he had similar problems when he started teaching, but that you need to take the kids aside and explain to them how disrespectful that is......so I'm imagining this big 6-foot-tall hunk of a teacher addressing these cheeky 16-year-old girls, and obviously they would listen to him, he looks intimidating and authoritative! I can't imagine my 5'4'' petite self taking aside 6-feet-tall inner city boys and them taking me seriously. To say the least, I'm really nervous about this field experience (and excited too!...but really nervous.). I'm hoping my baby-bump will make me look more mature and intimidate the guys?! Jess, how would you react as a teacher if you saw your student-teacher having problems like that?? I find most teachers either find it really humorous, or they get upset and believe that it's my problem, as if I'm doing something wrong.....I wish I could feel like the teachers were on my side and trying to help me because I realize I need their advice! :nope: It doesn't exactly help me with my confidence level!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - I hate the TWW. I am so impatient and I over-analyze everything! Implantation starts at 5 DPO so I say this might be your month too! Good luck!


----------



## snowflakes120

May & Sunny - I so hope this is you guys month!! It all sounds so promising!! 

Tasha - Can't wait to hear what you are having!!


----------



## Sunny skies

May feel free to over-analyze and symptom spot all you want. Whatever gets us through the wait. This is the first month I actually feel I have a better chance as I know I may have a viable egg on my right. We have to stay positive, it's going to happen :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica28

Tasha - You actaully sound like me when I went on my first field experience. I am a shy person by nature. Scared to death to talk in front of a crowd and just really quiet until you get to know me. I had no idea how I was going to react in a classroom with an experienced teacher. 
I had BAD kids... They would not listen. Their homeroom teacher was sweet but she had control of her class... She was petite and attractive. They knew how to push her buttons and they were punished when they did. Being shy and intimated at first, I made the mistake of letting the students get off with a little too much. I was soft spoken and all too. Then, one day a student comes up while I was teaching and blew his nose in my face. That is when I learned to be authoratative.. I told him to leave the classroom and not come back until he was ready to apologize. The entire class was silent, They were so used to seeing a shy, quiet student teacher that when I had enough - I did not have any trouble with them again. You just need to do it once - let them know that you are serious and you should be okay!


----------



## stacergirl

Sunny and may-I'm rooting you ladies on!!!! Good luck over the next couple of days, either waiting or testing!! 

Tasha-I'm good thanks. Crochet sure was hard but I did like it!! I got Af today (no surprise) so at least I'm getting moving on this cycle! Next cycle I have blood work and then the following get started.. 

Krystina-thinking of you and hoping you're doing well!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Truth be told, I no longer feel the symptoms and I feel out! :(


----------



## stacergirl

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Truth be told, I no longer feel the symptoms and I feel out! :(

I don't want to give you false hope but youre not out til af shows. Stay positive and give it a few more days!!!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Jess-Thanks, it makes me feel better that it's normal to feel the way I do!! :flower: I can't imagine that first time that I'm going to have to stand up and show who's boss lol!! I'm anxious just thinking about it!! I feel like it's so hard to assert yourself when you feel out of your context and comfort level....I remember having really enjoyed my first stage, but being ready to kiss the university desks when it was over, thinking I was so much better at being a student than a teacher lol!!! :haha: But that's part of role-changing, isn't it?! It might take me a while before I _feel_ like a teacher, but it will come! :flower:

Stacer: Hooray for AF!!! Wow! Only one more cycle and then you're on the ball! Girl, this is going to zoom by! Especially with crocheting HAHAHAHAHA!!!! I'm glad you enjoyed it!! You know, last year I started a mini crocheting/knitting club at my university and taught some of my friends to knit/crochet like pros! I find it therapeutic...so relaxing! :flower: What's your first project?

May: I second Stacer, you're so not out yet!!!

Lisa: Thanks, I can't wait either!! All of a sudden, I don't feel pregnant anymore...I don't really feel sick anymore! YAY! But it makes me a bit nervous (I know that's stupid, I should just relax! It's about time I'm not sick anymore!), I can't wait for the reassurance of the ultrasound though! How are you feeling?!

Sunny: Still cheering you on, girl!


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha, glad you're feeling better!! The ultrasound will put you at ease in sure! It's only a little over a week away! Yay! And I kinda just got some good news, my biopsy came back negative, so that's good (even though I'm not quite sure what it was negative for?! Lol) and then she told me I can schedule my final ivf appt the same cycle as I do my day 2/3 blood work, which is great because I thought I was going to have to wait another cycle. So looks like 25 days and then I'm on my way!! Woo hoo! I just found out through the grapevine that a woman in my bldg at work got pregnant after ivf. Not sure how many cycles they did or what doc they went to buy at least that's positive for me!! I'm working on a project with her husband so I wonder if he will share more details!?! Of course I'd love to know! Lol but the good news is they got a positive!! As for my first project, I think I'm going to do a dog bowl mat, figure a rectangle shape is prob the easiest to start with. I'm having trouble loosing knots and my tension is off, but I'm sure with practice I can do better!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am sorry for those that AF has gotten :( I wish you luck in the next cycle.. Hopefully it will be your lucky cycle.

I think from the looks of my chart that I ovulated on CD 14 which is exactly 2 weeks after my loss... which is weird for me since I am generally a cd 17-19 but this whole MC thing was hard and weird so I guess I shouldnt be shocked... Any chart experts out there wanna look and see if thats about right? 

The other part that makes it very strange is all of my OPK's do are close but haven't been darker than the control line. Since I am obsessive I am also using a CBFM and today it went to high fertility but that thing drives me insane because in the last 4 cycles I have never seen a peak. Which is nuts because obviously I ovulated last cycle and got a BFP and MC!

Omg sorry for the rant im so lost.


----------



## Sunny skies

Stacer, so glad you only have one more cycle to go before IVF. I'm so excited for you. Glad your test came back negative. Would love to see a pic of your projects. My grandmother was big on crocheting, She taught me some basics but its been years, it can be relaxing.

Tasha, glad your feeling better, enjoy. Lots of people have no symptoms, I think you've been through enough. Can't wait for your ultrasound pic.

May, you're not out. Still cheering for you.

Brandy, I've never charted but with the opk's do you hold your pee and are you testing in the afternoon. I found that around 3 pm I got my best results. Some months I didn't get a clear positive but I went by my other symptoms. If your bedding every other day you should be covered. Good luck.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I use my CBFM in the morning since it's for FMU. I use my answer ovulation sticks at 3:30 pm after holding it from 1230 till 3:30 any longer and I would pee my pants...


----------



## stacergirl

Brandy, if your temps stay up tomorrow then I would agree that you could've ovulated on cd 14. Not sure why you didn't get a positively dark opk though, unless your surge is so short? Hopefully you dtd around the 14!!

Thanks sunny! I'm a bit nervous about ivf, but I mean it is a big deal so I guess it's normal to be nervous! I'll def post a pic after I make something. Didn't have a chance to buy a needle today though so I won't get started for a few days! Lol


----------



## mammaspath

um may as always your chart looks ahhmazing.......freaking test please


----------



## ~Brandy~

stacergirl said:


> Brandy, if your temps stay up tomorrow then I would agree that you could've ovulated on cd 14. Not sure why you didn't get a positively dark opk though, unless your surge is so short? Hopefully you dtd around the 14!!

Thanks Stacer! I am excited to temp in the morning... I have been :sex: every other day since CD9.. I should of started on CD 8 but I didn't :( so we dtd on odd days.... 9,11,13,15, and 17 for good measure tomorrow.


----------



## stacergirl

Brandy-chart looks good for cd14! And your bd schedule seems great as well! Youve been busy!! Hope you caught the egg!! Now the dreaded 2 week wait! Hang in there!!


----------



## MandaAnda

Brandy, we had to bd on odd days as well due to hubby's work schedule at the time. It worked for us, so I hope it works for you, too!


----------



## dove830

3RD TRI today!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

MandaAnda said:


> Brandy, we had to bd on odd days as well due to hubby's work schedule at the time. It worked for us, so I hope it works for you, too!

oh thank you!! I hope it works :) 

Congrats


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Uh girls, I think I am out. 13 DPO today and I feel a little crampy plus I saw a hit of brown spotting. I think AF will be here tomorrow. :(


----------



## Tasha S.

Awwww May! I'm so sorry!! Darn it!! :nope: Sending lots of hugs your way! :hugs:

Stacer: YAY for one more cycle standing between you and IVF!!! :happydance: Too cute about the crochet project! Yes, def post a pic after you finish!! :flower:

Dove: Congrats on reaching the 3rd tri! :flower:

Sunny: Still keeping my fx for you girl! 

Krys: Thinking of you! 

Kd and Gemma: How are you two feeling?

AFM: More headaches today just when I thought things were clearing up :wacko: ...oh well! Such is life! :winkwink:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I have finally decided on a RE!!! This is a doctor I have been reading a lot about on another forums and he seems to be wonderful. Only thing is because he is so popular, his next available appointment is late June! Oh boy! So I made my appointment for July 3rd. That gives me two months to try it on my own before I consider treatment. I hope it happens naturally before my appointment. Thank you all for your encouragements. I am just waiting for AF to arrive any moment now and try not to beat myself up. I feel so defeated and broken.

I love you all and good luck to those in the TWW.


----------



## dove830

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I have finally decided on a RE!!! This is a doctor I have been reading a lot about on another forums and he seems to be wonderful. Only thing is because he is so popular, his next available appointment is late June! Oh boy! So I made my appointment for July 3rd. That gives me two months to try it on my own before I consider treatment. I hope it happens naturally before my appointment. Thank you all for your encouragements. I am just waiting for AF to arrive any moment now and try not to beat myself up. I feel so defeated and broken.
> 
> I love you all and good luck to those in the TWW.

It's so great to have a plan! I hope these next couple of months are stress free for you, now that you have a definate plan of action!!!


----------



## Tasha S.

May--That's wonderful!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!!!! It's nice to have a back-up plan and knowing that you'll have someone to help you out! :flower: Like Dove, I wish you all the luck in the world for the next 2 cycles!! Love ya girl!! xoxox


----------



## Sunny skies

Dove congrats on reaching another milestone.

May, sorry about AF, I understand feeling defeated but I am so happy your taking the next step. You probably won't need it but good to have a back up plan. Hugs.

Tasha, hope your headaches pass quickly, keep hydrated.


AFM, just trying to get past these next few torturous days. I promised myself no testing until AF is due. I can go into RE office on Fri if AF doesn't show.


----------



## george83

BamBamsMaMa said:


> I have finally decided on a RE!!! This is a doctor I have been reading a lot about on another forums and he seems to be wonderful. Only thing is because he is so popular, his next available appointment is late June! Oh boy! So I made my appointment for July 3rd. That gives me two months to try it on my own before I consider treatment. I hope it happens naturally before my appointment. Thank you all for your encouragements. I am just waiting for AF to arrive any moment now and try not to beat myself up. I feel so defeated and broken.
> 
> I love you all and good luck to those in the TWW.

I'm sorry to gate crash your thread - I was looking for some encouragement as we've decided to try smep this month - and I just wanted to wish you good luck for these next two cycles I really hope you have some good news before your appointment comes round :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dove830

Sunny, I admire your will power...I never had any, lol....


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey ladies! It's been really quiet on here! How is everyone?!

Sunny: I want an update!! :flower:


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha S. said:


> Hey ladies! It's been really quiet on here! How is everyone?!
> 
> Sunny: I want an update!! :flower:

Just trying to stay strong and not test. AF is due Thursday so test would likely be negative today anyways. Still a little crampy and a little emotional this weekend but no other symptoms. 

How are you feeling?

Krystina, thinking of you


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I stuck to the plan and finally had a huge temp spike so apparently ovulated on CD 18... But my OPK's are still blaring positive now 4 days later on CD 22 of a 30 day cycle I am confused haha.

But I have tons of bd'in in this month using the method so fx!

Good luck everyone


----------



## stacergirl

~Brandy~ said:


> Well I stuck to the plan and finally had a huge temp spike so apparently ovulated on CD 18... But my OPK's are still blaring positive now 4 days later on CD 22 of a 30 day cycle I am confused haha.
> 
> But I have tons of bd'in in this month using the method so fx!
> 
> Good luck everyone

Good luck brandy!! Fx for you! Is ivf still your plan if you don't get that BFP before hand? Im on the ivf track as well, will know more in about 20 days regarding the plans!! Eek!


----------



## ~Brandy~

stacergirl said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Well I stuck to the plan and finally had a huge temp spike so apparently ovulated on CD 18... But my OPK's are still blaring positive now 4 days later on CD 22 of a 30 day cycle I am confused haha.
> 
> But I have tons of bd'in in this month using the method so fx!
> 
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Good luck brandy!! Fx for you! Is ivf still your plan if you don't get that BFP before hand? Im on the ivf track as well, will know more in about 20 days regarding the plans!! Eek!Click to expand...

Thanks Stacergirl ;) 

Yes this month we are TTC on our own since last cycle we MC'd so the doc wont do anything this month. Next cycle we are doing IUI if I dont get a BFP this month... Just because we have time before his next IVF cycle (Since they do it 3x a year)

as it stands now if we make it that far my egg collection is scheduled for July 8th with transfer on July 11 or 12th.


----------



## stacergirl

~Brandy~ said:


> stacergirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Well I stuck to the plan and finally had a huge temp spike so apparently ovulated on CD 18... But my OPK's are still blaring positive now 4 days later on CD 22 of a 30 day cycle I am confused haha.
> 
> But I have tons of bd'in in this month using the method so fx!
> 
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Good luck brandy!! Fx for you! Is ivf still your plan if you don't get that BFP before hand? Im on the ivf track as well, will know more in about 20 days regarding the plans!! Eek!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Stacergirl ;)
> 
> Yes this month we are TTC on our own since last cycle we MC'd so the doc wont do anything this month. Next cycle we are doing IUI if I dont get a BFP this month... Just because we have time before his next IVF cycle (Since they do it 3x a year)
> 
> as it stands now if we make it that far my egg collection is scheduled for July 8th with transfer on July 11 or 12th.Click to expand...

Well I hope you don't need the ivf!! That's crazy that they already gave you the dates and all that far in advance, I won't get my dates until our final ivf which I can't schedule until cd1 of next cycle. At that appointment we will order meds and put a timeline together! I guess every office does it differently though! Best of luck that you don't need it though!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Thats strange your OPKs are still positive Brandy, I'd keep BD just in case!

Sunny I am so hoping to see a BFP from you soon!!!!

(Now need to read back a few pages to see what else Ive missed xx)


----------



## Bride2b

May I'm gutted AF showed!!!!! At least you now have a plan of action!!! July will be here before you know it! In the mean time enjoy yourself & try not to stress (easier said than done) If your RE is as good as you have read you will be preggers in no time!!

Wow Dove 3rd tri already!!!!

AFM - sick as a dog!!! Feel awful, tired, nauseous & bloated. I had my 2nd scan and saw babys heartbeat. Been given edd as 25th Nov (3 days before Berties 2nd birthday). Now to wait for 12 week scan in about 4 weeks xx


----------



## shellideaks

Bride2b said:


> May I'm gutted AF showed!!!!! At least you now have a plan of action!!! July will be here before you know it! In the mean time enjoy yourself & try not to stress (easier said than done) If your RE is as good as you have read you will be preggers in no time!!
> 
> Wow Dove 3rd tri already!!!!
> 
> AFM - sick as a dog!!! Feel awful, tired, nauseous & bloated. I had my 2nd scan and saw babys heartbeat. Been given edd as 25th Nov (3 days before Berties 2nd birthday). Now to wait for 12 week scan in about 4 weeks xx

Gemma, so happy that you saw bean in the right place with a heartbeat. Great news :D x


----------



## Tasha S.

Gemma: YAY for hearing baby's heartbeat! But I'm so sorry you feel so awful!! It's part of the journey I guess! Are you on any meds to help with the nausea?! I don't know how I would have made it through without mine. :wacko: Can't wait to hear how your 12 week scan goes in 4 weeks! Keep us posted! :flower:

Kd: How are you feeling?!


----------



## Jessica28

Great news Gemma! I am so glad your know that everything is progressing as it should! This is definitely your miracle!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Today is day 5 of Positive OPK's.. seriously wth


----------



## Tasha S.

~Brandy~ said:


> Today is day 5 of Positive OPK's.. seriously wth

Brandy, I have a friend on B&B who had 11 days of straight OPK's after her m/c...don't know what it means! :shrug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well it's hard to not get down and count myself out at this point already :( I had 6 days of positive OPKs and I am not cd 23 of a 30 day cycle... if thats the case then my LP wont be long enough to implant and currently have 0 symptoms :( not even sore chest


----------



## stacergirl

Brandy-I don't know what to say, so frustrating!! Sorry toy have to deal with this! Hoping for the best for you! 

Tasha-your u/s is 2 days away! Woo! Hoo! 

May-hope you're doing ok!! 
Krystina-hope youre doing okay as well!


----------



## Kdk24

Tasha... Everything was going great until last night. OH and I went out for dinner and on the way home I started getting this weird dull pain down real low. By the time we got home I was doubled over in tears and could barely move. I couldn't sleep because I couldn't get comfy. It didn't seem pregnancy related but from my vajayjay to my hip bone on the left side was killing me. I decided to go to the er this morning. 
I called my midwife practice on the way. When i spoke to the nurse she said it sounded like a pulled muscle, but I danced fo 18yrs, I know what a pulled muscle feels like. After 3 hours I finally saw a nurse at the er. I told her I thought it was a cyst, but she disagreed. After another few hours I finally got an ultrasound. Two different techs looked over my belly, I knew something was off at that point. 
I had wait wait a little bit longer when I finally saw a doctor who said she wanted to wait until the ob on duty to look over the scan, but that the pain was def. cause by a cyst. I know it all along. 
Once the ob came in she said the techs some an abnormality with the baby and that I need to schedule of an appt with ultrasound specialist. 
I'm a nervous mess now. I'm glad I listened to my intuition and went to the er. I had a regular prenatal checkup yesterday where we listened to the heartbeat on a doppler. So now I'm wondering what is wrong with my little bean?!?!?! I hope everything's ok and he/she was just at a weird angle.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Sunny skies

Gemma, I'm so happy for you. Must have been amazing to get some more reassurance but sorry your feeling a little down. Keep us posted can't wait for your scan.

Brandy, sorry about all the positive opk's, don't count yourself out yet maybe your cycle will be longer than 30 days if you O late.

AFM, tomorrow AF is due, I have a feeling the witch will show up in the morning. Friday I'm suppose to go to RE if AF doesn't show. I'm proud I didn't test yet.


----------



## Sunny skies

Kdk24 said:


> Tasha... Everything was going great until last night. OH and I went out for dinner and on the way home I started getting this weird dull pain down real low. By the time we got home I was doubled over in tears and could barely move. I couldn't sleep because I couldn't get comfy. It didn't seem pregnancy related but from my vajayjay to my hip bone on the left side was killing me. I decided to go to the er this morning.
> I called my midwife practice on the way. When i spoke to the nurse she said it sounded like a pulled muscle, but I danced fo 18yrs, I know what a pulled muscle feels like. After 3 hours I finally saw a nurse at the er. I told her I thought it was a cyst, but she disagreed. After another few hours I finally got an ultrasound. Two different techs looked over my belly, I knew something was off at that point.
> I had wait wait a little bit longer when I finally saw a doctor who said she wanted to wait until the ob on duty to look over the scan, but that the pain was def. cause by a cyst. I know it all along.
> Once the ob came in she said the techs some an abnormality with the baby and that I need to schedule of an appt with ultrasound specialist.
> I'm a nervous mess now. I'm glad I listened to my intuition and went to the er. I had a regular prenatal checkup yesterday where we listened to the heartbeat on a doppler. So now I'm wondering what is wrong with my little bean?!?!?! I hope everything's ok and he/she was just at a weird angle.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Kdk, I'm so sorry, stay positive, hope your little bean is ok. Let us know, praying for you.


----------



## Tasha S.

Awww Kd, I'm so sorry you have to go through this stress!! I really hope everything is alright with your little one! A heartbeat is a good sign! Have you scheduled an appt with a u/s specialist?? Let us know hun! Praying extra hard for you and your little bean! xoxo :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

Kdk, I've been thinking of you. I'm glad you followed your intuition, and I'm hoping for a good outcome for you and baby. xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Thinking of you KDK!

FX for a no-show AF today Sunny!


----------



## Bride2b

Aw Kdk I am praying everything is ok with your little bean, you must be terrified. xxx

Sunny I want to come back here and see a BFP!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

well no symptoms this month... plus I had a gyno exam today so I am spotting so wont know if the cramps or spotting is from implantation anyway since the exam :(


----------



## Sunny skies

Well, sadly I'm out again, just started spotting. I really thought I had a chance this cycle with o-ing from both sides. I guess it's on to cycle number 2 with femara.


----------



## threemakefive

Yay gemma! Berties bday gift to you :) 

Kd so sorry abt the news nut keep ur chin up we've had a few of us hear things weren't right and our babies are here now and doing well :) 

Brandy, you have to stop with the opks lol they tell u to stop after first positive bc sometimes they stay stay positive lol


----------



## Tasha S.

Sunny skies said:


> Well, sadly I'm out again, just started spotting. I really thought I had a chance this cycle with o-ing from both sides. I guess it's on to cycle number 2 with femara.

I'm so sorry Sunny!!! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

threemakefive said:


> Yay gemma! Berties bday gift to you :)
> 
> Kd so sorry abt the news nut keep ur chin up we've had a few of us hear things weren't right and our babies are here now and doing well :)
> 
> Brandy, you have to stop with the opks lol they tell u to stop after first positive bc sometimes they stay stay positive lol

apparently im obsessed with peeing on things :shrug:


----------



## Tasha S.

Sunny, you were right...It's a baby girl!!! :pink: <3

...and I got pushed back 6 days!


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha S. said:


> Sunny, you were right...It's a baby girl!!! :pink: <3
> 
> ...and I got pushed back 6 days!

Congratulations Tasha! Did you get a scan pic?


----------



## Bride2b

Tasha S. said:


> Sunny, you were right...It's a baby girl!!! :pink: <3
> 
> ...and I got pushed back 6 days!

Wow congratulations on expecting a baby girl!!! Have you been thinking of names?

Sunny, I'm gutted for you! :cry:


----------



## Tasha S.

I tried attaching a pic Sunny! Hope it worked!

Gemma, we do have a name! We're calling her Anastasia (Amy, that has been my favourite girl name for years! I was too shy to tell you that when I first joined the thread!).
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound pic!.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tasha S.

How are all you girls doing?! Hope everyone's having a good weekend! 

May: How are you hun?

Kd: Thinking and praying hard for you! Any updates?

Sunny: So cycle #2 on Femara, right? Are they increasing your dose?? I really hope it works for you this time!! Fx!

Gemma: Are you taking anything for your nausea? 

Brandy: Did you take another OPK? If so, is it still positive?


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> I tried attaching a pic Sunny! Hope it worked!
> 
> Gemma, we do have a name! We're calling her Anastasia (Amy, that has been my favourite girl name for years! I was too shy to tell you that when I first joined the thread!).

Congratulations, Tasha!!:thumbup: I love that name too :)


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats on team PINK Tasha!!! :pink:


----------



## mammaspath

tasha! congrats! um.......bauuutiful name! how awesome......she is gna be so pretty!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Brandy: Did you take another OPK? If so said:

> I ended up with 5 days of positive OPK in a row. No idea what that was about or the random temp spike I had yesterday was completely out of the norm


----------



## Tasha S.

~Brandy~ said:


> I ended up with 5 days of positive OPK in a row. No idea what that was about or the random temp spike I had yesterday was completely out of the norm

That is weird...but on the bright side it was only 5 days, my friend had 11 days of straight OPKs! :shrug:


----------



## stacergirl

Congrats Tasha! Sooo very exciting! 
Sunny-sooooo sorry! :(


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha S. said:


> How are all you girls doing?! Hope everyone's having a good weekend!
> 
> May: How are you hun?
> 
> Kd: Thinking and praying hard for you! Any updates?
> 
> Sunny: So cycle #2 on Femara, right? Are they increasing your dose?? I really hope it works for you this time!! Fx!
> 
> Gemma: Are you taking anything for your nausea?
> 
> Brandy: Did you take another OPK? If so, is it still positive?

Went to RE today, they increased my dose to 5 mg from 2.5. Hope it gives me better follies. I go back Sat for follicle scan.

Any updates? Who's getting ready to O. Who's testing next?


----------



## threemakefive

~Brandy~ said:


> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Yay gemma! Berties bday gift to you :)
> 
> Kd so sorry abt the news nut keep ur chin up we've had a few of us hear things weren't right and our babies are here now and doing well :)
> 
> Brandy, you have to stop with the opks lol they tell u to stop after first positive bc sometimes they stay stay positive lol
> 
> apparently im obsessed with peeing on things :shrug:Click to expand...

It's ok , Mamaspath(Amy) was too lmao She would pee on anything


----------



## ~Brandy~

threemakefive said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threemakefive said:
> 
> 
> Yay gemma! Berties bday gift to you :)
> 
> Kd so sorry abt the news nut keep ur chin up we've had a few of us hear things weren't right and our babies are here now and doing well :)
> 
> Brandy, you have to stop with the opks lol they tell u to stop after first positive bc sometimes they stay stay positive lol
> 
> apparently im obsessed with peeing on things :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok , Mamaspath(Amy) was too lmao She would pee on anythingClick to expand...

Oh if there is a test stick anywhere I will use it.... I never want to miss ovulation or a bfp! haha


----------



## Tasha S.

It's been so quiet on here lately! I miss hearing from all you girls!! How is everyone?!

Sunny: I can't wait to hear about your follicles on Saturday! I'm cheering you on!! Oooh, I hope you O from the good side or both again!! :flower:

May: Girl, where are you?!?! I miss you!!! Are you doing well?? :flower:

Stacer: How are you holding up?! When is your sister getting married?? My twin sister is getting married this summer too! But my sister's wedding is later this summer, in August! :winkwink: How much longer until IVF procedures start??

Krys: If you're lurking around out there, know that you're on all our hearts! :hugs:

Brandy: Too funny about peeing on things! :haha: How's your TWW treating you?!

Kd: Any news hun?! Still praying!!

Dove: How are you feeling?!

AFM: I just finished my last exam today of this semester at McGill! The feeling of relief is incredibly rewarding! YAY!!! :happydance: Off to stage tomorrow! I'm working with special needs kids! :flower:


----------



## stacergirl

Congrats tasha that's great news!! 

Brandy that is pretty funny! 

May and krystina-hope you ladies are doing good! 

Sunny-hoping everything goes well this cycle!! 

Kdk-hope everything came back good! 

Afm-sis gets married in less than a month. Had bachelorette party last weekend. Getting Af next week and when I do I can call and start getting things scheduled!! Anxious to get this going bc I know they're is plenty more waiting coming down the road.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm out for sure this was a long lp for me too so I was hoping.... Bleeding started today tho. This cycle is my iui so onto cycle 39..may never happen


----------



## Kdk24

Well lovely ladies... We are gracefully bowing out. Had my genetic scan and baby is missing an arm and only has half a leg on the left side. Also, baby has a shortened umbilical cord causing little one to twist and develop spinal problems. They like it might be scar tissue from a previous d&c that caused these abnormalities to happen very early on in developement. 
There is no chance of baby recovery and developing normally, so we've chosen to terminate! 
I'm so heartbroken! Good news is, there's no reason we can't try again in 2-3 months! 
I'm going to take some time off and relax. Sorry for dropping my problems on you ladies, its been a rough week and needed some time compose my thoughts. I'll keep checking in from time to time! Xoxox


----------



## shellideaks

So sorry to hear that KDK :hugs:


----------



## MandaAnda

Kdk, don't apologise, hun. We all understand here, and if "talking" here helps, I think most ladies would agree that that's absolutely fine. ((hugs))


----------



## Bride2b

Oh my gosh KDK I am so sorry, how heartbreaking, I dont know what to say, you are very brave to make this decision & I am sure you are doing the right thing however hard it will be. Take care xxx


----------



## Jessica28

KDK - Such devastating news. I cannot imagine how difficult it must be but you will get though it.Youare in my prayers.


----------



## dove830

KDK-I'm so sorry. Please take the time you need to heal yourseld. Love your positive attitude, girl!


----------



## snowflakes120

KDK - I am so very sorry. I will keep you, LO and your DH in my thoughts.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Kdk - I am so sorry you have to go through this. I love your attitude and how you are handling the situation. Don't you ever worry about talking to us on things as serious as this. We are all here for one another. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Tasha S.

I'm so so sorry Kd!! My prayers are with you and your loved ones! :hugs: Take care of yourself hun. xoxo


----------



## mrsjoannak

Wow there are so many familiar friends here and tons of new ( to me) smeppers. 
Thought I would give my old smepping buddies an update. The end of February beginning of march we got news that we would not have a very good chance of conceiving by ourselves. We gave up. I drank a lot. A lot is an understatement. I Have not drank that much since college. So because of all the giving up and all the alcohol we didn't want anything to do with sex. So I didn't for one second think there could ever be a possibility that I could be pregnant but because I am addicted to peeing on things... I took a test and it was negative. I was not shocked. You have to have sex to get knocked up. Duh. So a few days later I am riding in the car and get car sick. Think hmmmm don't be stupid. The next day I have a sudden aversion to fried food so I peed on more test and again was not shocked they were negative. The next night I got up at 3:00 am to pee and thought might as well pee on something so I did and didn't even check it just went back to bed. The next morning I am brushing my teeth and I look down and am like WTF? Is that a line? It was well past the 10 minute mark so I had to wait to take another one. So around noon I take another one and then got busy and didn't check it for a couple of hours and I swear there is a line again. After 11 tests I was pretty sure it was a serious case of line eye. Then I remember Easter was the one sober day in march... And I did put out! So off to the store to buy more tests. That week I took 37 tests including 4 digi. 

I am now almost 8 weeks pregnant! Due 12/16/13!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Awwww congrats JoAnna, what great news :D x


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Joanna - So good to see you here and to hear the great news! I think you are on to something... I have always thought that BD-ing every day or every other day might be excessive. Perhaps sperms live better or in greater amounts when we don't BD as much? That's how my BFF got pregnant. Her and her husband only BD once a week when she was ttc.


----------



## snowflakes120

Oh wow Joanna!! So happy for you!! Such great news!! Haha - your POAS addiction hasn't changed a bit a see!! H&H 9 months to you!! I bet Sam is just thrilled to be a big brother!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sunny skies

KDK, sorry about your news, must have been a difficult decision. You are very brave, thinking of you.

Joanna, congratulations. What an unexpected surprise, you must be over the moon. 

AFM, keeping busy and trying to not stress out about TTC. Had a follie scan this morning and should be ovulating today or tomorrow. I go back Sunday morning to confirm if I O'd. I have 2 mature follies on my left and right and another on my right that may be mature at o time too. 

Any testers soon?


----------



## Bride2b

mrsjoannak said:


> Wow there are so many familiar friends here and tons of new ( to me) smeppers.
> Thought I would give my old smepping buddies an update. The end of February beginning of march we got news that we would not have a very good chance of conceiving by ourselves. We gave up. I drank a lot. A lot is an understatement. I Have not drank that much since college. So because of all the giving up and all the alcohol we didn't want anything to do with sex. So I didn't for one second think there could ever be a possibility that I could be pregnant but because I am addicted to peeing on things... I took a test and it was negative. I was not shocked. You have to have sex to get knocked up. Duh. So a few days later I am riding in the car and get car sick. Think hmmmm don't be stupid. The next day I have a sudden aversion to fried food so I peed on more test and again was not shocked they were negative. The next night I got up at 3:00 am to pee and thought might as well pee on something so I did and didn't even check it just went back to bed. The next morning I am brushing my teeth and I look down and am like WTF? Is that a line? It was well past the 10 minute mark so I had to wait to take another one. So around noon I take another one and then got busy and didn't check it for a couple of hours and I swear there is a line again. After 11 tests I was pretty sure it was a serious case of line eye. Then I remember Easter was the one sober day in march... And I did put out! So off to the store to buy more tests. That week I took 37 tests including 4 digi.
> 
> I am now almost 8 weeks pregnant! Due 12/16/13!!!!

Thats incredible!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!! 37 tests - are you sure thats enough :haha:


----------



## Bride2b

Sunny skies said:


> KDK, sorry about your news, must have been a difficult decision. You are very brave, thinking of you.
> 
> Joanna, congratulations. What an unexpected surprise, you must be over the moon.
> 
> AFM, keeping busy and trying to not stress out about TTC. Had a follie scan this morning and should be ovulating today or tomorrow. I go back Sunday morning to confirm if I O'd. I have 2 mature follies on my left and right and another on my right that may be mature at o time too.
> 
> Any testers soon?

God luck hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jrowenj

hello ladies. Sorry I haven't been on in AGES...

KDK... I am so sorry to hear about your scan. I know this must be so difficult. I am glad that you will be staying positive and jumping back to trying again in a few months... lots of hugs...

JoAnna - I am so excited for you <3

baby dust to the rest of you lovely ladies!


----------



## Tasha S.

It's been so quiet on here lately! How are all you ladies doing??

Sunny: How's this cycle going for you on Femara? I'm thinking of you!

May: How are you hun??

KD: I'm praying really hard for you! :hugs:

Gemma: Did you have your 12 week scan yet? :flower:

Congrats Joanna!


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha S. said:


> It's been so quiet on here lately! How are all you ladies doing??
> 
> Sunny: How's this cycle going for you on Femara? I'm thinking of you!
> 
> May: How are you hun??
> 
> KD: I'm praying really hard for you! :hugs:
> 
> Gemma: Did you have your 12 week scan yet? :flower:
> 
> Congrats Joanna!

Tasha, femara is working well. I ovulated from 2 follicles one on each side this cycle. If AF doesn't show up by Friday I go in for pregnancy test. I'm holding out again this cycle and not testing before AF.

How are you feeling these days. Are the headaches gone?

It really has been quiet, hope to hear updates from everyone soon.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies, its really been a while. I was cheking to see who's gotten their BFP! BRIDEEEEEEE Im sooooo happy for you! Anyone else??? Ive been taking a break from TTC for the last 2 cycles...I really miss you ladies!


----------



## stacergirl

Hi krystina! Hope you're doing good! I've been thinking of you!


----------



## Bride2b

It has been quiet!!!

Krystina have the last 2 months helped at all do you think?

Sunny I so want to see your BFP on Friday! Especially with 2 follies again!

I have my 12 week scan on Thursday - feeling nervous but excited if that makes sense. I thought my 24 hour nausea would start to settle down but its ramped up the last few days, I was convinced its another boy but I am starting to change my mind now as I feel different to how I felt with Bertie. I never had heartburn or put on much weight which I have this time - and the fact the nausea isnt subsiding! Its such a guessing game. I'm hoping to get a scan at 16 weeks too as they said I would when I saw the consultant after Bertie, so I hope they might sneek a peak to see if this is a boy or girl! so thats only another 4 weeks away! Eeeek cant wait to find out!!!


----------



## krystinab

Gemma, thats so awesome. I am happy for you and your husband. I cant wait to hear about your scan. Do you want a boy? Please keep us posted!

Sunny, its so exiting that your test date is coming up! FX for you girlie!!

Stacergirl, I thanks for the kind works :) Yall are always on my heart & mind!

AFM, like I mentioned in my last post I havent been TTC for the last two cycles. I am getting my self in gear to start again with my June cycle. Tomorrow is my 32nd birthday....whomp whomp whomp....


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys, it's so good to hear from you again! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! (In advance, because I won't have access to internet until tmr evening!) :happydance:

Sunny: YAY for O'ing from both sides!!! I can't wait til Friday! :flower:

Bride: Thursday is so soon!!!! I can't wait to hear how your scan goes! Please post a pic!!! :flower:

Stacer: How are you doing girl?! When are you starting IVF?? Soon, isn't it?!

May: Still waiting to hear from you hun!

AFM: Sunny, thanks, my headaches have left! I'm so thankful for that! I'm still quite very nauseous, so I'm still taking anti-nausea pills, heartburn all the time! (Bride, you have heartburn all the time too?? Mine started right at the beginning and has never left! Maybe you are having a girl!!). I had a big scare last Friday, I had a few painful contractions (like, I couldn't breathe and I had to sit and it HURT!) in the morning. I brushed them off and went on with my day, not wanting to believe anything was the matter but a little concerned. I had a few less painful ones during the day, and then in the evening I was in pain again (though not as bad as in the morning). I was at my sister's, and she was nervous to see me like that, so she called the hospital and they wanted me in right away! I went and stayed there until 11:30pm being monitored. Everything was okay (phewww!), the nurse said that she couldn't believe how active my baby is and that that could easily cause premature contractions, so to take it easy! I'm just glad everything's okay!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi girls! I have been lurking... congrats on all the BFPs, wishing a H&H pregnancy to all the preggo ladies, good luck to all of us who are still TTC and Happy Birthday to Krystina!

AFM - I have my first RE appt in July. I have been chilling out this month and plan to do the same until the RE appt. I am currently in my TWW but really don't have any symptoms. Just hoping that we can do it on our own naturally. TTYL!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Hi girls! I have been lurking... congrats to all the BFPs, wishing a H&H pregnancy to all the preggo ladies, good luck to all of us who are still TTC and Happy Birthday to Krystina!
> 
> AFM - I have my first RE appt in July. I have been chilling out this month and plan to do the same until the RE appt. I am currently in my TWW but really don't have any symptoms. Just hoping that we can do it on our own naturally. TTYL!!

The BFP I got was during a month that I was just chilling out waiting for my FS appt ;) Good luck!


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha, I'm starting ivf the last week of may. I'm not on bcp right now, just waiting for AF. They are being aggressive with the meds in hopes that I respond, so even though I'm only 30, my protocol is pretty much for a 44 year old. Ugh! Oh well! I'm going to have soooo many injections. 2 a day for up to 10 days, then more after that and progesterone pills/injections and estrogen. Dh isn't going to like me very much, but hey I won't like him either so atleast we will be even! Lol! My procedure is around $12500! Eek! Praying it works bc really dont want to pay that again!! Hoping you ladies don't need ivf! It doesn't sound fun! Best part is dh will be gone while these injections are taking place, so I'll have to do them on my own, or get a nurse to do them for me (luckily I work at a doc office, and have a pharmacist friend who gives the flu shot). The injections have to go in my tummy, but then the progesterone injections have to go in my back, so someone will have to do those. Dh might be home by then. He will have to make a trip back for the ER though.
Tasha-how are you? 

Krystina-happy birthday! Don't worry girl, 32 isn't do bad. I'm right behind you, turning 31 in August. 

May-been thinking about you! Glad you're taking it easy! Would be such a blessing if the BFP happened before your RE appointment! If you have any questions about what will happen with RE, let me know as I've been there and done that!


----------



## krystinab

Stacer those injections are no joke. But its well worth it. I just put in a grant application for women who need help with paying fertility expenses. The award up to 10k per couple. Although my RE didnt think that IVF was necessary I am tired of waiting around. I really hope IVF works for you the first time arounf 13K is no joke! Thats a lot of money! Thanks for the birthday wishes!!

May, looks like we are both in the same state of mind....hopefully you will get that natural BFP!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Just wanted to hop on and say I miss you girls. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Sunny skies

May, we've all been so quiet. I miss everyone too. How have you been.

Stacer, how is IVF process going. Thinking of you.

Hope all the prego ladies are doing well and :dust: to all of us still TTC.

Just a quick update AF came Sunday night so I'm onto my third round of Femara. I was really hopeful as I ovulated from both sides so its been a tough few days.


----------



## stacergirl

This group is by far my fav group that I've found on here!! Hope everyone is well!! 

Sunny-ugh what a let down! I'm so sorry! Don't beat yourself up too much!!! Hugs! 

I'm just waiting, and not so patiently! No dates are set yet bc waiting on Af them everything determines on how well you do from that point on. I'm sitting here making a calendar to try and figure out when the ER and ET will be. I'm guessing both between June 10 and June 17. And then the crappy part is the preg test isn't until 17 days after the ER. So I'm looking st the end of June before I know much of anything! Argh!! But thanks for asking. I'll keep you up to date in case you're interested to know, it's going to be interesting! 

Best of luck ladies!! 

Krystina-how soon til you start your next IUi? I'm envious of you getting through injections already-you're a pro now yet I'm so scared! I'm already getting anxiety for nothing! Eek! Lol oh btw I'll be using follisttem as well. Did you have any reactions from it? Did you get the pen injections? Those are supposed to be better. I have to actually mix my menopur. Did you do any PIO? I'm going to have to, hear those are the worst!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - I am doing ok. Same boat as you. AF came and went. Now I start a new cycle all over again. Oh joy. Lol. This is my last cycle doing it on my own before I see a RE. If I do t get preggo this month, I will be getting AF WHILE ON VACATION at the end of June. FML! Good to hear you O'ed from both sides. That means there's hope it will happen again this cycle! 

Stacergirl - Please update me on how the injections are. I think I am headed down the same road, IUI or IVF. I am such a wimp when it comes to needles. I know I'll be anxious about ER and ET but it will be all worth it.


----------



## snowflakes120

As always thinking of you ladies and sending lots of baby dust!! xoxo


----------



## stacergirl

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Sunny - I am doing ok. Same boat as you. AF came and went. Now I start a new cycle all over again. Oh joy. Lol. This is my last cycle doing it on my own before I see a RE. If I do t get preggo this month, I will be getting AF WHILE ON VACATION at the end of June. FML! Good to hear you O'ed from both sides. That means there's hope it will happen again this cycle!
> 
> Stacergirl - Please update me on how the injections are. I think I am headed down the same road, IUI or IVF. I am such a wimp when it comes to needles. I know I'll be anxious about ER and ET but it will be all worth it.

May-hope you don't need either, but if you do I really hope they work. The ER is the harder part because youre under anesthesia, but the ET is the easy part, it's almost identical to IUi except theres an egg and sperm being replaced rather than just sperm. Be sure to find out what tests should be done in preparation for IUi or ivf. And if you do have to do ivf, be prepared to wait. It's been 2 months since they told me I needed ivf and the only thing holding us up is the sequence and timing of tests. I'm a big baby with needles too! 

Krustina-I wanted to ask if they ever did an hysterscopy on you? My doc did to check out my endometrium in my uterus. Just wondering if implantation was the problem with your last IUi if a hysterscopy would help? Some women have scar tissue or abnormalities that they find with a hysteroscipy and sometimes do a d&c to clean it out. Just a thought! Good luck!


----------



## dove830

So quiet in here lately....how's everyone doing?


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! Just wanted to stop in and say that we welcomed baby boy into the world on May 25th at 6:20pm. His name is Kellan Michael. He weighed 7pds 8oz and is 20.5" long.


----------



## Sunny skies

Congratulations Lisa!! That's amazing news that your rainbow baby is here. Would love to see a pic. Congrats again.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Congrats, Lisa! So happy for you! Tell us all about your experience! Can't wait to see pics of Kellan!


----------



## shellideaks

Congratulations again Lisa, he's so gorgeous!


----------



## MandaAnda

Congratulations!

Fingers crossed everyone gets their rainbow babies soon. xx


----------



## stacergirl

Congrats Snow!!! How exciting! 

Hoping everyone is doing well. I finally have an update! Af started yesterday, so i went in this morning for baseline ultrasound and b/w and just got the call to start Stimming tomorrow!! Eek! I'm excited. However dh left today for 2 weeks so I'm on my own for the injections! I hope I can do it! Dh will come back for about 24 hours to do the ER and then be back on his way to finish up his2 weeks but hopefully will be home for the ET!! I really hope he's home for the transfer!! Otherwise that would suck! Although I'd have to do it on my own! I tell him he's getting out so lucky! But I know he has no choice but to be gone these 2 weeks. I'm used to it by now. I'll keep you ladies posted! 

I officially have 2 good friends pregnant so this has to work!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

stacergirl said:


> Congrats Snow!!! How exciting!
> 
> Hoping everyone is doing well. I finally have an update! Af started yesterday, so i went in this morning for baseline ultrasound and b/w and just got the call to start Stimming tomorrow!! Eek! I'm excited. However dh left today for 2 weeks so I'm on my own for the injections! I hope I can do it! Dh will come back for about 24 hours to do the ER and then be back on his way to finish up his2 weeks but hopefully will be home for the ET!! I really hope he's home for the transfer!! Otherwise that would suck! Although I'd have to do it on my own! I tell him he's getting out so lucky! But I know he has no choice but to be gone these 2 weeks. I'm used to it by now. I'll keep you ladies posted!
> 
> I officially have 2 good friends pregnant so this has to work!!

Stacergirl - I really hope this works for you. You are so brave to potentially be doing this without dh around! We are here for you. Fill us in on how the stimulations are.


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks may! First injection went well, dh was on phone and I didn't even hesitate or freak out or anything!! So proud of myself! Thanks for the encouragement. It's going to be interesting doing this alone, I'm sure if dh misses ET and we do get pg that I'll hold it over his head though! Lol I just don't want to wait another month, already been waiting since march to get this started!! Looks like June 12 is pretty accurate for the ER. I'll keep you ladies posted! 

Hope everyone is doing well! And I too hope we all get our rainbow babies soon! These babies are going to be so loved!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

stacergirl said:


> Thanks may! First injection went well, dh was on phone and I didn't even hesitate or freak out or anything!! So proud of myself! Thanks for the encouragement. It's going to be interesting doing this alone, I'm sure if dh misses ET and we do get pg that I'll hold it over his head though! Lol I just don't want to wait another month, already been waiting since march to get this started!! Looks like June 12 is pretty accurate for the ER. I'll keep you ladies posted!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! And I too hope we all get our rainbow babies soon! These babies are going to be so loved!!!

Obviously DH will be back to give his spermies? When is that? I am totally freaked out by the ER and being under general anesthesia. Are they going to retrieve as many eggs as possible so that you won't have to do it again? How much is the whole IVF process from beginning to end?


----------



## stacergirl

BamBamsMaMa said:


> stacergirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks may! First injection went well, dh was on phone and I didn't even hesitate or freak out or anything!! So proud of myself! Thanks for the encouragement. It's going to be interesting doing this alone, I'm sure if dh misses ET and we do get pg that I'll hold it over his head though! Lol I just don't want to wait another month, already been waiting since march to get this started!! Looks like June 12 is pretty accurate for the ER. I'll keep you ladies posted!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! And I too hope we all get our rainbow babies soon! These babies are going to be so loved!!!
> 
> Obviously DH will be back to give his spermies? When is that? I am totally freaked out by the ER and being under general anesthesia. Are they going to retrieve as many eggs as possible so that you won't have to do it again? How much is the whole IVF process from beginning to end?Click to expand...

Yes, he's coming back just for the ER, so if it happens wed morning he will be back tues night and probably head back to work wed night. The drive is 2.5 hours so luckily it's not out of state where he is going. I kinda feel like I'm just using him for his sperm! Lol

I too was freaked out by the anesthesia, I had only been under when I got my wisdom teeth done, however when I had the hysteroscopy done in march this year they put me under. It's apparently the lowest level and most safe anesthesia. I didn't feel or remember a thing and felt great when I woke up. So I'm not too worried since I had that done and everything went well. 

The length of my ivf is about 4 weeks. I didn't do bcp though which some ppl do to turn their systems off. So i went straight into Stimming. The meds and the procedure alone are what's the most expensive. I'm looking at about $13,000!!!! Yeah it freaks me out about the price so I try not to think about it. I have dh on a tight budget! Lol 
$500 was anesthesia, $5000 was meds!!!!!, $7350 was the procedure, then there's freezing costs and monthly storage costs for frozen embryos. Luckily my insurance covered some meds, but follistem and menopur were not covered and those 2 alone were $4000. The other meds I just had to pay up to $13 co pay for each. My med drawer is full!! My insurance is also covering my blood work, office visits and ultrasounds which saves about $2500. So we did get lucky with insurance a little bit but not much. It's still an arm and a leg. We better get pg and this baby better be a millionaire when it gets older! Lol
We are going to freeze embryos if there's enough. Due to my low amh we need to if we ever want a shot at having more children bc if we don't I could run out of eggs. 

Are you and dh still taking it easy? You have a RE appt coming up right? 

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## Sunny skies

Stacer, you really are a brave women. I'll be praying everything goes smoothly. Are you taking some time off. Keep us posted.

AFM, my follie scan went really well I have 4 mature follicles, 2 on each side, that will likely o and some smaller ones that have a chance to Mature by o. At first RE was a little worried as they are growing a lot this cycle and my chances for multiples are higher but I got the go ahead. Given I have one tube I think my chances drop but you never know. I'll go back Tues morning and should o in the next few days. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dont forget you can write it all off on taxes :)


----------



## Tasha S.

Lisa-Congrats on your baby boy!!!!! :flower: We want a pic!! :winkwink:

Stacer-You go girl!!! You really are brave!! I'm getting excited for you!! I really hope this does the charm!!! Fx! Do you have an appointment yet for the exact date that they're putting the embryo in you? I'll be counting down the days!

Sunny-YAY for 4 mature follies!!! Keep us posted girl!! 

May-What's the next step for you, hun?! Thinking of you!!

Dove-How are you feeling?

Brandy-How are you doing? 

Krys-Always thinking of you

Gemma-How are you doing girl?! How did your ultra-sound go?!

Alley-I miss your sense of humor! How are you doing?!

AFM-All is well! It's so hot and humid in Montreal these days, yuck! I'm busy with summer classes. Looks like DH might be missing the birth! He has to go down to Atlanta for 4 weeks for his job, and they're thinking of sending him down on August 12th, so he'd be home around the 8th of September--I'm officially due the 9th! We'll see! I'm feeling okay about it though! But, Stacer, like you said about your DH missing important dates, I just might rub it in his face for a long time! :haha:


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks for the kind words ladies! So far I'm only taking off the day of ER, and the day of ET. If I need more time I'll call In sick or ask to work from home. I never call in so I'm not worried about it. I work at a desk for the most part so I'll be sure to take it easy after everything. I'm thinking the embryo will be transferred around June 17, but no exact dates yet.should know more once I've been Stimming for atleast 8 days. I feel no different and am not bloating at all yet. I hope the meds are working, I'll get us and be done tomorrow and will know for sure! 

Sunny/ hope everything goes well this cycle! Glad you got the go ahead!! Almost Time to set the mood and bd! 

So sorry Tasha that dh will miss the birth!! Can't they modify his dates? That's pretty important for him to be here. My dh is in the army and even he can miss things if I was in labour. But yeah, you'll have to hold it over his head, it's only right!! Hehe!! I really hope he can be there. Your baby will be here in no time! Wow!!! 

Brandy-thanks for mentioning that, didn't even think about it! How are you? I see you'll be doing ivf soon too?! It's not so bad this far. I've got 3 injections down!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacer-Definitely keep us posted!! I can't wait to find out when your ET (that stands for embryo transfer, right?!) will be! And no, it doesn't look like my DH will be able to move his travel date. He's written to the people in charge, but he works for the railroad and they really don't care much about the individual. :wacko: Hopefully I'll be a few days late so he can be there! :winkwink:


----------



## ~Brandy~

stacergirl said:


> Thanks for the kind words ladies! So far I'm only taking off the day of ER, and the day of ET. If I need more time I'll call In sick or ask to work from home. I never call in so I'm not worried about it. I work at a desk for the most part so I'll be sure to take it easy after everything. I'm thinking the embryo will be transferred around June 17, but no exact dates yet.should know more once I've been Stimming for atleast 8 days. I feel no different and am not bloating at all yet. I hope the meds are working, I'll get us and be done tomorrow and will know for sure!
> 
> Sunny/ hope everything goes well this cycle! Glad you got the go ahead!! Almost Time to set the mood and bd!
> 
> So sorry Tasha that dh will miss the birth!! Can't they modify his dates? That's pretty important for him to be here. My dh is in the army and even he can miss things if I was in labour. But yeah, you'll have to hold it over his head, it's only right!! Hehe!! I really hope he can be there. Your baby will be here in no time! Wow!!!
> 
> Brandy-thanks for mentioning that, didn't even think about it! How are you? I see you'll be doing ivf soon too?! It's not so bad this far. I've got 3 injections down!!

Good I'm just super impatient  I am on BC do another couple weeks so that's sucky. I start the Lupton on the 14th and Stimming on the 28th. I am hoping time moves much faster once I start the injections


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha-I'm really sorry he won't be able to make it. But hopefully you'll deliver when he is here and he can make it!! Your correct, ET is embryo transfer. I don't have a date yet but I'll let you know as soon as I do. I had bw done yesterday and they're increasing my menopur bc my e2 is still low. I freaked out a little but hopefully I'll respond and everything will be okay! 

Brandy-I hear ya on being impatient. I waited 3 months from the day they told me i needed it to start ivf. But I assure you, time moves much faster once you start the injections. I can't believe I'm on day 4 of Stimming with 7 injections down-all by myself!! I have about 6 more days left of Stimming then retrieval. I wasn't on bcp though, they didn't want to shut down my system. You'll have to keep up updated once you begin!


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacer-Ohhh I hope you respond well too!! Sending prayers and positive vibes your way! :flower: I'm so glad that you're doing well with the injections though, keep at it!! 

Brandy-Keep us updated!! :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Just got back from my trial transfer and hysteroscope... well now I have to have surgery to remove 2 Polyps Friday... yay just another thing to add to the madness of all this IVF crap.


----------



## stacergirl

Sorry to hear that brandy. But on the brighter side, at least they found them and are taking care of them prior to ivf. I would've hate to have seen a failed cycle because of the polyps which could have been taken care of before. Hope all goes well on Friday. At least you're making strides!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Awww, so sorry Brandy!!! :hugs: But at least you can get it done before and it won't interfere with IVF, will it?! Wow, I'm always amazed at how fast the medical system is in the States! :thumbup: All the best hun!


----------



## ~Brandy~

No it wont interfere or delay the process thankfully :) 


Atleast since they are knocking me out I will get some amazing sleep haha.. Then I get to come home and go back to bed w00t.


----------



## Tasha S.

Thinking of you today Brandy!!!! All the best! Let us know how it goes! xoxo :flower:

Stacer, how are you doing with the injections?!


----------



## stacergirl

Hi Ladies, hope you are well.
Brandy-glad it wont' interfere with your IVF cycle. The meds are pretty good, not going to lie! 

Tasha-hope you are feeling well and staying busy. I feel like i might as well be PG with all of these restrictions on me (no caffeine, working out strenously, drinking, etc). Hopefully i"ll get the BFP And it will pay off. 

Update on me. I had bloodwork done WEdnesday and my estrogen went up so that was good and they kept me at the same dose. I went in today and I have follicles growing!! YAY!! Howeve I still have one ahead of the others which would be normal if I wasn't doing IVF, so I might have to stimm for more days, potentially up until next friday. which would be 15 days of stimming! Yikes!! I'm just slow to respond. I only have meds to get me through tuesday (which I paid another $2000 for last week! UGH!!) so If I do stil til Friday I'll be forking up another $1000-$2000!!! EEESssshhhh! I'm all for stimming longer if my success rate is higher since i've already invested so much money and time into this cycle, but its just so expensive. However, if I do stim til Friday, then that would work well for DH because Egg retrieval would be on or around Sunday next week. So there are pluses to stimming longer. I"m already down 17 injections, can't believe it!! I will most likely add a 3 injection into my daily routine so that i don't ovulate today or tomorrow. So that means about 16 more stimming injections, then the trigger injection, and then up to 6 of the progesterone injections until i'm done with injections! LOL craziness. I can't believe i"m doing this! 


Hope you ladies enjoy your weekend.


----------



## ~Brandy~

stacergirl said:


> Hi Ladies, hope you are well.
> Brandy-glad it wont' interfere with your IVF cycle. The meds are pretty good, not going to lie!
> 
> Tasha-hope you are feeling well and staying busy. I feel like i might as well be PG with all of these restrictions on me (no caffeine, working out strenously, drinking, etc). Hopefully i"ll get the BFP And it will pay off.
> 
> Update on me. I had bloodwork done WEdnesday and my estrogen went up so that was good and they kept me at the same dose. I went in today and I have follicles growing!! YAY!! Howeve I still have one ahead of the others which would be normal if I wasn't doing IVF, so I might have to stimm for more days, potentially up until next friday. which would be 15 days of stimming! Yikes!! I'm just slow to respond. I only have meds to get me through tuesday (which I paid another $2000 for last week! UGH!!) so If I do stil til Friday I'll be forking up another $1000-$2000!!! EEESssshhhh! I'm all for stimming longer if my success rate is higher since i've already invested so much money and time into this cycle, but its just so expensive. However, if I do stim til Friday, then that would work well for DH because Egg retrieval would be on or around Sunday next week. So there are pluses to stimming longer. I"m already down 17 injections, can't believe it!! I will most likely add a 3 injection into my daily routine so that i don't ovulate today or tomorrow. So that means about 16 more stimming injections, then the trigger injection, and then up to 6 of the progesterone injections until i'm done with injections! LOL craziness. I can't believe i"m doing this!
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies enjoy your weekend.

Well I am back and all rested up! They thought I had 2 polyps turns out there were 4 in there so I think thats good that they went ahead and did the surgical one and knocked me totally out lol.

Ya the injections are going to be quite the task. I am on BC right now but I switch to lupron injections in 6 days.. My husband cant wait to poke me! He asks everyday can I do it now!? LOL no babe have to wait. :growlmad:


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacer: I'm so sorry about all the costs!!! :wacko: And about the injections, keep at it!! You're practically superwoman!! :thumbup: I hope so much that you get your BFP out of this!!

Brandy: Glad that's over!! Wow, do you think those polyps could be responsible for making it hard to conceive?! I wonder. You should be all good to go now! :flower: LOL. My twin sister (a nurse) sounds exactly like your hubby, she loves injections! Cruel! :haha:

Sunny: Thinking of you!! How's this cycle going?!

May: Miss you hun! xox


----------



## Sunny skies

Stacer, what a brave women you are with all those injections. I really hope this is it for you, I'll be praying for you.

Brandy, good luck, hope removing those polyps does the trick and its smooth sailing with your IVF cycle.

Tasha, your an eggplant already...wow. How's the pregnancy and school going? Would love to see a bump pic.

AFM, in the second week of my TWW. Trying not to symptom spot. I'll be testing Sat if AF doesn't show. If this cycle doesn't work I'm going to speak to re about iui but have to get DH on board, he still thinks we can do it on our own.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am thinking that now that might have been the issue with why I hadnt conceived in the last 3 years and the one time I did it led to a MC.... Since I have 2 other children and never a fertility issue that could very well explain it.

My DH's tests have all been amazing so it's surely not him. The guy could get rich donating sperm probably.


----------



## Tasha S.

Brandy: I really think that might have been the cause! I'm excited for you to start stimming soon!!

Sunny: I tried uploading a bump pic for you, I hope it worked! I'm doing well, the pregnancy is going a lot smoother now (i.e. contractions have stopped, pheww! I was having them everyday there for a few weeks! Too early for that!), and I'm crazy busy with school so time does seem to be flying! Four more intensive weeks of class and then just one online one...I'm looking forward to slowing down, all this running around is enough to tire anyone out! Ooooh, fingers crossed for Saturday!!!!! Please let us know!! I'll be praying! :flower:


----------



## Tasha S.

Sunny: B&B isn't letting me make attachments, it's bugging up! Sorry! I'll try maybe tomorrow!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> Sunny: B&B isn't letting me make attachments, it's bugging up! Sorry! I'll try maybe tomorrow!

Cant wait to see how exciting!!


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha- thanks girl. I'm glad this pregnancy is flying by! That is great. I too pray this ends up in a BFP, and if it does I hope I flies by like yours. I'm anxious to see you baby bump.

Sunny-got EVERYTHING crossed for you!! Let us know how it goes!!! how many days did you DTD? 

Brandy- I really hope that is what was preventing you from getting PG...you're going to be knee deep in ivf before you even know it!


----------



## mammaspath

Hi girls how are you?! Brandy i cant wait to see ur bfp!
sunny good luck!
tasha how are you??? Its going by so fast
lisas boy is beautiful!
my hubby got fixed......and im so releived....my little one is teething really bad....number five was enough to do me in!
may....still rooting for u!


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey ladies! Here are 2 bump pics! :winkwink:

Amy, nice to see you popping on here sometimes! I'm doing well, thanks! :flower: How's your little Ana doing?! We so want to see a pic of Lisa's boy!
 



Attached Files:







week 26-2.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 9









27 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dove830

How cute are you??!!


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha, love the pics, thanks for sharing.

Amy, your one busy lady, glad your doing well, thanks for checking in.

Stacer, we did every other day leading to o and then the day of. Hope it was enough. I'm feeling the itch to test, and I've been so good lately. I may test Fri. Don't know if I can wait for Sat for blood test at re office.

May and Krystina, how are you?


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha-super duper cute! You're so tiny!! Even with the belly! Looking good! 

Sunny-sounds like you guys were really busy! That's great!! Fx for you!!


----------



## MandaAnda

Sunny, I got both BFPs at 10DPO. I so wouldn't have the patience! Best of luck! xx


----------



## stacergirl

I had another ultrasound and bloodwork this morning. I got a 21, 17, a couple 15, 14 and 13 mm follicles. Doc said my endomentrium is a little thinner than they'd like to see it on trigger day, but if my progesterone is high that I'll trigger today, otherwise I'll trigger tomorrow. So that means ER will be Thurs or Friday. Dh really wants it thurs bc it's hard for him to get out of work Friday but obviously will if its that day. I would prefer Friday that way I have the weekend to rest, but doesn't matter to me either way. A little bummed that my doc won't be doing the ER, it will be the doc who's on call. Hopefully that will still turn out good. You know how it is when you build a relationship with your doc though. Really really hoping this works. I feel like I'm not getting much support from dh or friends/fam (the ones that do know) so feeling a little down. Just want to get it over with and find out the results!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacergirl - Don't be down! This is an exciting time in your life. This can result in a baby!! How great is that? We are here for you!

Tasha - your bump pics are super cute!! 

AFM - I don't know what's wrong with my body! I usually O around CD 21-23. Rarely do I O earlier or later than that. This month, I have been using OPKs since CD 18 and so far it has all been negatives! Today is CD 24 and I have never ever O'ed after CD 24. My OPK today was not even close to positive. Did I miss my surge? I didn't feel any O pains that I would normally noticed so I am pretty sure I haven't O'ed yet. This is so frustrating since its my last cycle before seeing the RE. :(


----------



## Tasha S.

Thanks girls! :flower:

Stacer: Awww, I'm so sorry about you feeling like you aren't getting enough support from your loved ones. People who haven't been through these kinds of things just really don't understand. We're here for you though, hun! And cheering you on! Let us know if the ER will be Thursday or Friday! I'm keeping everything crossed and praying this will work! :hugs:

May: So good to hear from you!!! Darn it about O!!!! So frustrating! I only used OPK's once and found it horribly frustrating as I also O'ed very late that month. Had you been B'ding the days before CD 18 though just in case you did O early?? xoxo

Brandy: Any news from you?! 

Dove: How are you doing?! I don't know why I think this, but are you getting a c-section? I vaguely remember something about the date been planned and was wondering what that date is if I'm right!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - Actually, today is CD 25!!! Not 24! We did BD before when I would normally O. But only once in that period so not sure if it'll do the trick! Maybe I won't O this month?


----------



## Sunny skies

Stacer, sorry your not getting the support you need right now. Your going through a lot and I'm sure DH not being around makes it tougher. I haven't been through nearly as much poking as you and I've had some rough days. Mary's right you are one step closer to your rainbow baby. Nice to hear your follies are growing nicely. Keep us posted. We're here for you :hugs:

May, sorry about this weird cycle but you may have just missed the surge. On a positive note the re can give you some answers. Maybe a different medication will work better. Don't give up, you never know this can be your cycle.


----------



## dove830

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Stacergirl - Don't be down! This is an exciting time in your life. This can result in a baby!! How great is that? We are here for you!
> 
> Tasha - your bump pics are super cute!!
> 
> AFM - I don't know what's wrong with my body! I usually O around CD 21-23. Rarely do I O earlier or later than that. This month, I have been using OPKs since CD 18 and so far it has all been negatives! Today is CD 24 and I have never ever O'ed after CD 24. My OPK today was not even close to positive. Did I miss my surge? I didn't feel any O pains that I would normally noticed so I am pretty sure I haven't O'ed yet. This is so frustrating since its my last cycle before seeing the RE. :(




Tasha S. said:


> Thanks girls! :flower:
> 
> Stacer: Awww, I'm so sorry about you feeling like you aren't getting enough support from your loved ones. People who haven't been through these kinds of things just really don't understand. We're here for you though, hun! And cheering you on! Let us know if the ER will be Thursday or Friday! I'm keeping everything crossed and praying this will work! :hugs:
> 
> May: So good to hear from you!!! Darn it about O!!!! So frustrating! I only used OPK's once and found it horribly frustrating as I also O'ed very late that month. Had you been B'ding the days before CD 18 though just in case you did O early?? xoxo
> 
> Brandy: Any news from you?!
> 
> Dove: How are you doing?! I don't know why I think this, but are you getting a c-section? I vaguely remember something about the date been planned and was wondering what that date is if I'm right!


May--
Do you check twice a day? Some surges can be super fast--like 12 hours, so if you just do it at the same time, once a day, it's very possible that you did miss it.....or you may not have o'd this month...

I'm doing ok...ready to have this baby! I AM having a c-section---good memory. They have me penciled in for July 8th, however the OBGYN says that there's no way, I'll make it that far, lol. I have high BP this time, and GD, and he's a big boy, so she said it would likely be the 29th of June--so 18 more days. I see her on Friday, so I'm hoping we can firm up a date then:)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## stacergirl

You ladies are the best, thanks for the words of encouragement. 

May-ARGH, I hate when that happens. I'm glad you got at least that one BD in. But maybe you need to start doing it twice a day like Dove suggested. Luckily you do have your back up plan appointment at the RE. Ill still keep my fingers crossed for you his cycle though! 

Tasha- you sure do have a good memory! 

Dove-I can't believe you are having your baby soon! WOW! post pics for sure when you get a chance. That baby will be here before you know It. ARe you all ready?


I'm feeling better about this again. Just get in the dumps sometimes especially when things are out of your control. Last week I took tomorrow off (wed) thinking that is when the ER would be but then today they are saying Thursday or Friday, so I was going to swap my day off but didn't know what to swap it to (whether Thursday or Friday) so it was stressing me out, and then I'm supposed to get my floors fixed in the house and the guys want to come tomorrow and since i'm already off figured it would be fine but then worried because my manager is off Thurs and Fri and so is another girl so didn't want to get in trouble for taking off too many days...so you know how it is when nothing is going right and you're trying your best. Oh well...its all going to work out. =] I'm still doing meds tonight (already did them) and going in tomorrow for more bloodwork and ultrasound (I assume) and then I'm sure they'll have me do the trigger tomorrow for an Egg retrieval Friday (on my 13th day of stimming=that's got to be an IVF stimming record! mmost women go 10-12 days). DH convinced me Friday would be okay for him so I'm feeling a bit relieved. Trying to stay positive and I do feel pretty good about it. My dad wrote me and my sister an email today saying that our infertility issues could be due to him being exposed to the agent orange when he was in Vietnam War...that intrigued me. I did some research on it and it seems that a lot of children from Vietnam veterans were in fact infertile. We don't know yet if my sister has low AMH or not, or even has issues conceiving as she has only tried one month, bbbuuuttt, if she does (which of course I hope she doesn't), it would be interesting to know if it was from the agent orange. Do you know of anyone who's father/mother was in Vietnam that is have fertility issues? just curious.

Alright ladies, well thanks again for the encouragement, you brighten my day for sure. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Bride2b

May your chart doesnt look like you have O'd so dont stress - maybe its a screwy cycle & it'll be the one! Keep poas!!!xx


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies, a quick update. I'm triggering tonight! My estrogen was 1420 today which she said was great, and that i should have some really good eggs. they really have me feeling positive about this which is good, I just needed some reassurance. I go in tomorrow morning for preop and then the retrieval is friday morning at 745. Dh and I are excited but nervous!!! this is it! The retrieval we've been waiting for!!! Hope all goes well!! 

Thinking of you all!


----------



## MandaAnda

Woo hoo!


----------



## Sunny skies

Stacer, good luck withe the retrieval tomorrow!


----------



## snowflakes120

Best of luck toddy Stacer! We're all rooting for you. I think I remember my RE saying that each mature egg was at least 200 of estrogen so it sounds like you got some great eggs cooking!!! Hope you take the weekend to rest up after everything today too!! :)


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks so much ladies!! I just woke up from a 4 hour nap after my ER this morning. Everything went great. Said there were only 6 follicles (when originally they thought7) but that every follicle had an egg so they got 6. I'm happy with that though bc they kept saying quality over quantity yesterday. Timorrow I'll get my fertility report. My ET is either Monday or wed. And my OTD is July 1!!! It's 17 days after the ER. I told my dh I want to test the sat before that since that's a Monday. But he said what if it's a negative and you cry your eyes out all weekend then the blood test says positive. Lol but we got some time to decide for sure. He got home at 10pm last night, we went in at 645 this morning and he's already back at work at 11 this morning. Well, I'm hoping for a good fertility report!!!! 

Snowflakes, that would makes sense, I had 1400 estrogen and 6 eggs. :) kellan is adorable. How's motherhood?


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacer: So excited for you!!!!! :flower: I can't wait until July 1st!! I'm so happy everything is going well, and 6 follies!! Woohoo!! Are they going to transfer all 6?!?

Dove: WOW! That's amazing! You're almost there!! :flower: I can't wait to see pics! May I ask why you're having a C-section? How did you deliver your other two children? I guess I'm getting nervous as my due date draws nearer and it makes me more curious about this whole birthing process. My pelvis literally feels like it's getting pulled apart, it hurts so much all the time! I know it's because my bones/ligaments are getting prepped up for the big day, but it makes it hard for me to forget about my anxiety! :haha:

Gemma: Girl, how are you?!?!??! You can't pop on here without giving us news about how you're doing!! :haha: Well, yes you can! I just really want to know how you're doing! :flower:

Sunny: How are you feeling?! You said you'd test on Saturday, right?! Fx for you hun!!

May: Still no + opk?! Maybe your OPK/temp just didn't pick up on it?! I hope you caught that egg!!! :hugs:

Emily: Your little man is beautiful!!! 

Manda: How are you doing?!

Brandy: Any updates?!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> Thanks girls! :flower:
> 
> Stacer: Awww, I'm so sorry about you feeling like you aren't getting enough support from your loved ones. People who haven't been through these kinds of things just really don't understand. We're here for you though, hun! And cheering you on! Let us know if the ER will be Thursday or Friday! I'm keeping everything crossed and praying this will work! :hugs:
> 
> May: So good to hear from you!!! Darn it about O!!!! So frustrating! I only used OPK's once and found it horribly frustrating as I also O'ed very late that month. Had you been B'ding the days before CD 18 though just in case you did O early?? xoxo
> 
> Brandy: Any news from you?!
> 
> Dove: How are you doing?! I don't know why I think this, but are you getting a c-section? I vaguely remember something about the date been planned and was wondering what that date is if I'm right!


I am alive! I have been in hiding a little... I am in that weird TTC place haha. I have long protocol for IVF so I have been on BCP for exactly 21 days so far with another 7 days to go :( BUT good news I started my Lupron injections today and those were super easy and didn't feel a thing so not dreading those. Long story short I had hysteroscopy surgery last friday and they found 4 polyps during the surgery and removed those so I have been bleeding really good for the last 7 days. They told me it should cease once I start the lupron... so another reason I am excited to start it haha.

I am really worried about the side effects of headaches that I might get from the lupron... FX I dont. Has anyone used it too? Does anyone know how long it takes for the side effects to show? I am on this stuff for the long haul till July 8th!




stacergirl said:


> Thanks so much ladies!! I just woke up from a 4 hour nap after my ER this morning. Everything went great. Said there were only 6 follicles (when originally they thought7) but that every follicle had an egg so they got 6. I'm happy with that though bc they kept saying quality over quantity yesterday. Timorrow I'll get my fertility report. My ET is either Monday or wed. And my OTD is July 1!!! It's 17 days after the ER. I told my dh I want to test the sat before that since that's a Monday. But he said what if it's a negative and you cry your eyes out all weekend then the blood test says positive. Lol but we got some time to decide for sure. He got home at 10pm last night, we went in at 645 this morning and he's already back at work at 11 this morning. Well, I'm hoping for a good fertility report!!!!
> 
> Snowflakes, that would makes sense, I had 1400 estrogen and 6 eggs. :) kellan is adorable. How's motherhood?



Nice job that sounds great to me! I have heard quality over quantity as well :happydance:


----------



## MandaAnda

Tasha, I'm good, thanks! We found out we're having another boy, so over the moon! SPD still ouchy but not kicked up another notch just yet, thankfully.

Really enjoying seeing everyone get closer to their rainbows! Good luck to all!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

I don't think I O'ed this month which is disappointing because I really wanted a last chance to get pregnant naturally before going to the RE in July. So my positive opk finally came at CD 27, which is super late for me. It only surged for a couple of hours and then it was negative again. Very unusual for me. Then I was expecting O cramps which I normally get lots of. I am pretty in tune with my body and I get O cramps every month. Not only did I not get any O cramps, my BBT stayed crappy. It doesn't show that I O'ed at all. So here I am, not sure where I am in my cycle and hating life. :(


----------



## Tasha S.

May: I'm so sorry honey!!! :hugs: .....I'm personally not counting you out yet though. Who knows?! Maybe this isn't a normal month because of good things?! I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! :flower: xoxo

Mandy: Congrats on finding out the news!! Another little man in your life! :flower:

Brandy: Thinking of you! I hope the bleeding subsides and that you don't get any nasty side effects! I'm glad the injections aren't so bad and that you can do them yourself! YAY!


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Stacer: So excited for you!!!!! :flower: I can't wait until July 1st!! I'm so happy everything is going well, and 6 follies!! Woohoo!! Are they going to transfer all 6?!?
> 
> Dove: WOW! That's amazing! You're almost there!! :flower: I can't wait to see pics! May I ask why you're having a C-section? How did you deliver your other two children? I guess I'm getting nervous as my due date draws nearer and it makes me more curious about this whole birthing process. My pelvis literally feels like it's getting pulled apart, it hurts so much all the time! I know it's because my bones/ligaments are getting prepped up for the big day, but it makes it hard for me to forget about my anxiety! :haha:
> 
> Gemma: Girl, how are you?!?!??! You can't pop on here without giving us news about how you're doing!! :haha: Well, yes you can! I just really want to know how you're doing! :flower:
> 
> Sunny: How are you feeling?! You said you'd test on Saturday, right?! Fx for you hun!!
> 
> May: Still no + opk?! Maybe your OPK/temp just didn't pick up on it?! I hope you caught that egg!!! :hugs:
> 
> Emily: Your little man is beautiful!!!
> 
> Manda: How are you doing?!
> 
> Brandy: Any updates?!

My first was an emergency c section, then my son was 22 months later, so they did another one. They said then that any others would also have to be c-sections.I'm very happy about that, as this baby is rather large, and I'd hate to have to go through labour again, only to have another emergency c-section. You look so tiny, I don't think you'll have that problem, lol.....


----------



## Bride2b

Wow Dove you are so close!

Stace good luck - fingers crossed all goes well for this cycle - not long until 1st july but I bet it feels like a lifetime!!!

Thanks for asking Tasha - I'm fine, 17 weeks tomorrow (so 2 weeks away from when I lost Bertie, so this bit feels a little weird and nerve wracking!) I found out that I am having a girl though which is exciting as I never thought I would have a girl.

May good luck with seeing the RE, I cant wait to hear good news from you soon.

Sunny how are you doing?xx


----------



## Tasha S.

Gemma: Congrats on finding out you're having a girl!! :cloud9: I understand that it must feel a little funny being so close to the 19 week mark. I lost my first one a lot earlier on (7w&3) and found it really tough around then, I felt kind of guilty for being able to bring this baby further along than the last if that makes any sense at all. I'll be thinking of you as these next 2-3 weeks come and go. :flower: How are you feeling physically? Are you still nauseous??

Dove: WOW! That's a lot of C-sections! The end of the month is approaching quickly!! :flower: I hope that the mother's size determines the baby's size...I don't know! As of yet, my dr has said that my baby is average size. I'm hoping for a baby definitely under 8lbs! My husband had wide shoulders as a baby and his mom had a really hard time delivering him. I'm a twin, so I was tiny and was delivered via C-section, so I don't know what to expect!


----------



## MandaAnda

Tasha, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for a perfect birth. Unless there's some underlying issue, our bodies just don't make babies we can't birth. In the right environment, when left to do what we're meant to do, babies work with us to get here. :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Only 4 more days of BCP ... I want to get off of it and see if its the BCP or the Lurpon giving the headaches.

Even my prenatal pills are making me sick.. could have something to do with the hundred vitamins, aspirins, BCP and injections they have me on sheesh.

FX for everyone


----------



## stacergirl

Brandy-and those meds just keep going and going. I'm taking 4 pills a day and crinone. It never ends but it's worth it to get a BFP!! 

Manda-congrats on the baby boy!! 

Bride-hope you're feeling confident even though I know this is a tough week. Hang In there!! Congrats on the girl! Exciting!! 

Tasha-try not to stress too much about the labor. When it comes I think you'll do just fine either way, and you'll be so happy to have that baby in your arms!! 

May-thinking of you!! Ttc is so frustrating!! I had to explain to my sister what a bbt was today. Ugh! But I'm with Tasha, you're not out yet?! 

I had my transfer today! We transferred 2-8cell embryos! I was so nervous the entire time. The procedure is short though, but just knowing what was happening was nerve wrecking, but in a good way. I was pretty emotional when I left, but now feel fine. Laid low all day, but back to work in the morning-I have a desk job so not concerned. Just have to take it easy for 5 days. So the 2ww begins, exactly 2 weeks until pregnancy test, but I might test the weekend before. Not sure yet?! Keeping everything crossed! Maybe I'll have twins-which would be good bc not sure if my last embryo will make it to freeze. 

Thinking of you ladies!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacer: How exciting!!!!! Thinking extra hard about you!!! I wouldn't test the weekend before! 7dpo is WAY too early to show and it'll make you sad! With my first BFP, I had tested the weekend before and it was negative, and then the next weekend it was positive, I'd wait at least 11 days! :winkwink: I can't wait!!!! I hope you do get twins! :flower:

Brandy: Darn it! I'm so sorry that you're not feeling well! :wacko: That's a lot of pills!


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks Tasha. Actually it would be 13 days past transfer and 16 days past retrieval. I think I'd be in the clear by then, I hope!! It would only be 1 or 2 days before the blood test.


----------



## Tasha S.

I think it's time for some updates!

Stacer: I'm dying to know how you're feeling!!

Sunny: I want to know how you're doing too!!! Did you say that you're testing on Saturday? 

Brandy: 2 more days of BC??? How are you??

May: How are you feeling hun?! Has anything changed? Is your cycle still being different than usual?


----------



## Sunny skies

Tasha S. said:


> I think it's time for some updates!
> 
> Stacer: I'm dying to know how you're feeling!!
> 
> Sunny: I want to know how you're doing too!!! Did you say that you're testing on Saturday?
> 
> Brandy: 2 more days of BC??? How are you??
> 
> May: How are you feeling hun?! Has anything changed? Is your cycle still being different than usual?

Sorry I haven't updated, AF arrived Monday, so I'm back to re. Having a review Monday. Last cycle on Femara and timed intercourse. I think RE will be talking about iui next cycle if I don't get my BFP. Not sure if I'll just take a break or do it. I have to get DH on board. Just feeling really down so trying not to put my negative energy into the thread.

Stacer, I'm so excited for you. How are you dealing with the TWW.

Brandy, how are you feeling. What the next step for you.


----------



## Tasha S.

Ahhh Sunny, I'm so sorry!!! :hugs: Thinking of you!!


----------



## stacergirl

Sunny, I'm so sorry hun!! I'm sure you're frustrated. What are dhs reservations about wanting to do IUi?? With IUi they're really just giving his sperm a "boost" so they're closer to the egg. It's not too artificial! :) 

Hoping all the rest of you are good. I wonder how krystina is doing? 

Afm-I'm 4 days past 3 day transfer. The embryos should begin hatching out of their shell today and start implanting by Monday. I'm praying that's what's happening. Yesterday I was upset when I found out the last embryo didn't make it. So that means these 2 are my only hope right now. If both dont make it, dh and i will try a whole nother cycle in august. If this works and we get one, then chances are we might not be able to have another because when were ready to try in about a year, we might not be able to get any eggs. Butttt if these 2 stick and we get twins then our family is complete!!!! 
And then I logged on Facebook to see a pregnancy announcement of a friend with twins. Yup! And I'm positive they didn't do ivf because they already have one child. And she's making comments like "lord have mercy, all I can think about is the hard work ahead." I want to post and say be greatful, I'm paying $16000 to hopefully have that as my outcome!!!! Ugh!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny - Sorry about AF. Thinking of you!

Stacer - I hope to hear some good news from you in about a week or so. Lets hope you have twins!

Tasha - Thanks for always thinking of me.

Soo, this cycle has been crazy. I don't know when I O'ed because I didn't have the usual patterns of O. (No cramps, very late positive OPK). FF put me at 7 DPO today but I don't think that's accurate. So I have pretty much given up this month. I have too much on my plate. We are going on vacation this Sunday so I am busy with packing and organizing before we leave. I guess that's a good thing since its taken my mind off of TTC for this month. Plus I have been doing The Body Reset diet and lost 6lbs in 12 days so at least I am heading towards the right direction to get healthier if in case I do get pregnant.

Just needed to vent - my BFF who had a baby 3-4 weeks ago is so miserable. She already has a 7yo daughter. She knows my struggles with TTC and the past couple of weeks I have been listening to her say things like she wants to kill herself and how miserable she is because she has to take care of her newborn and 7yo. She stays at home, the 7yo is in school all day - I don't see the problem! I know she's exhausted because she has to pump every 3-4 hours and a newborn is a handful. But I just wished she would be grateful. She was like this with her first daughter as well. She's not good under stress and I frankly think she's very selfish. She said she cried all day the other day because now she realizes its not going to be about her anymore. Well, she should have thought about that when she was TTC. She only wanted a second baby because her sister had one. Doing it all for the wrong reason. Trying to be a good friend for her at the same time is hard.


----------



## Sunny skies

stacergirl said:


> Sunny, I'm so sorry hun!! I'm sure you're frustrated. What are dhs reservations about wanting to do IUi?? With IUi they're really just giving his sperm a "boost" so they're closer to the egg. It's not too artificial! :)
> 
> Hoping all the rest of you are good. I wonder how krystina is doing?
> 
> Afm-I'm 4 days past 3 day transfer. The embryos should begin hatching out of their shell today and start implanting by Monday. I'm praying that's what's happening. Yesterday I was upset when I found out the last embryo didn't make it. So that means these 2 are my only hope right now. If both dont make it, dh and i will try a whole nother cycle in august. If this works and we get one, then chances are we might not be able to have another because when were ready to try in about a year, we might not be able to get any eggs. Butttt if these 2 stick and we get twins then our family is complete!!!!
> And then I logged on Facebook to see a pregnancy announcement of a friend with twins. Yup! And I'm positive they didn't do ivf because they already have one child. And she's making comments like "lord have mercy, all I can think about is the hard work ahead." I want to post and say be greatful, I'm paying $16000 to hopefully have that as my outcome!!!! Ugh!!

DH and I talked last night, he's on board with Iui. I think he's having a hard time accepting he has male factor issues. As much as I hope I don't need IVF if it comes down to that I'm ok with it. We'll have to cross that bridge when we get there. We meet the re Monday to talk about our options. The clinic has a package for 3 ius in a year for $1400, plus meds but meds should be mostly covered by my work benefits. Other monitoring and ultrasound fees are covered through health care so it's worth a shot before IVF.

Stacer, I'm praying for you and I hope those embryos are getting cozy. Twins don't freak me out as much anymore now that its taking so long to conceive. I agree with twins the family would be complete. Good luck.

May, hope you have a great vacation. Congrats on loosing weight. It's nice to have a distraction. Many ladies get their BFP when they least expect it. Fxd.


----------



## stacergirl

Sunny-that's great that dh is on board now! I totally understand where he's coming from regarding having a difficult time accepting it's his issue preventing you from that BFP. I fell into a funk when they told me my issues. It's like you feel tainted and something's wrong with you. It's pretty devastating. I think starting with 3 IUi is a good idea. And yeah don't worry about ivf until you really have to! It's not as bad as many people think, but there's the stigma that comes with it. We will only be telling those that we want to know that we had to do ivf to get pregnant. It will not be common discussion as its none of their business. All of my friends don't need to know, only the closest friends/family will know. I hope you don't need ivf. Let us know how your appt goes!! 

May-hope youre hanging in there and having a great vacation!

Tasha-hope you're doing good! 

Brandy-have you started yet?? 

I'm still trucking along in the tww. On progesterone and estrogen everyday which cause symptoms so I'm trying not to read into them too much, however yesterday I started to feel extremely drained and bloated with sore boobs. Im waiting until Saturday to test so will definitely let you know then!! Praying everyday these embies are snug. Dh just told me last night that we're not doing ivf again. It's pretty emotionally draining. So hoping for twins, or just 1 this round and then we will probably be done unless it happens naturally! I'm ok with 1 at this point but underneath i really want 2!!!! Just because I'm afraid if we only have 1 that I'll want another down the road and won't be able to unless we adopt. But we will see. Fx!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi stacergirl I am plugging along too. I am off bcp started af yesterday so need to call doc to see if we need to adjust stimms date. It was set to begin Friday cd 5 now might be Thursday I have to ask. Soon excited! Glad to hear you're well. 
The side effects yh drugs give us make it hard not to get our hopes up for a BFP


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! Hope youre well! Just wanted to let you know that I tested and it's a BFP!!!! I cried!!! My husband is thrilled but trying to contain himself until the ultrasound. My beta is Monday, and then they will do another wed. I'd be 5 weeks then so I think the US is at 7 weeks then I get transferred to my OB. Gosh ladies, I can't believe this!!!! Ahhhhh! So excited!! Another milestone to check off!! My lower back is killing me still, guess that's a good sign! And super sore boobs too! Only other thing I've noticed is extreme fatigue on and off. 

I'll keep you ladies posted but will contine rooting you on. I'm so thankful for YoYe support through this process! 

How is everyone else doing? Think of you often!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Congrats stacergirl, on your BFP!!! This is a long time coming and you so deserve it! Hope you have twins so that you can complete your family!

Afm - AF came yesterday. I guess I will see what options the RE gives me when I see him for the first time this Weds. I am both nervous and excited.


----------



## Sunny skies

Stacer, CONGRATULATIIIONS, I am so happy for you. I was hoping you would get your BFP. Keep us posted.

May, sorry about AF, but happy your on your way to getting some answers. Let us know how it goes. How long have you been on clomid? Are you hoping to do iui?

AFM I have about 3 follicles that will be mature by o but they ate on my left. Some smaller ones on my right that may catch up. I go for another follicle scan tomorrow and should o in the next 2 days. I've been really thinking about my TTC journey and feel my tubal issues is what's preventing me from getting pregnant again. DH just did another SA so hopefully tomorrow I will get results and see if there's been an improvement.


----------



## MandaAnda

stacergirl said:


> Hi ladies! Hope youre well! Just wanted to let you know that I tested and it's a BFP!!!! I cried!!! My husband is thrilled but trying to contain himself until the ultrasound. My beta is Monday, and then they will do another wed. I'd be 5 weeks then so I think the US is at 7 weeks then I get transferred to my OB. Gosh ladies, I can't believe this!!!! Ahhhhh! So excited!! Another milestone to check off!! My lower back is killing me still, guess that's a good sign! And super sore boobs too! Only other thing I've noticed is extreme fatigue on and off.
> 
> I'll keep you ladies posted but will contine rooting you on. I'm so thankful for YoYe support through this process!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Think of you often!!

Woo hoo! Doing a happy dance for you! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha S.

CONGRATS STACER!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I'm over the moon for you!!! :cloud9: I'll be praying that your little bean stays safe!! :flower: Please keep us updated on how you're feeling and everything!! 

May: I'm so sorry honey!!!!! :hugs: Are you feeling okay?! I'm sure the RE will be able to help out! I can't wait to celebrate your BFP too!!

Sunny: Please keep us posted!!! YAY for so many follicles!!! :flower: 

Brandy: Thinking of you!! How's everything?!

Dove: I'm thinking of you and wondering if you have had your C-section yet!! Let us know! I'd love to see a pic of your little Lucas if he's born!! :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> CONGRATS STACER!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I'm over the moon for you!!! :cloud9: I'll be praying that your little bean stays safe!! :flower: Please keep us updated on how you're feeling and everything!!
> 
> May: I'm so sorry honey!!!!! :hugs: Are you feeling okay?! I'm sure the RE will be able to help out! I can't wait to celebrate your BFP too!!
> 
> Sunny: Please keep us posted!!! YAY for so many follicles!!! :flower:
> 
> Brandy: Thinking of you!! How's everything?!
> 
> Dove: I'm thinking of you and wondering if you have had your C-section yet!! Let us know! I'd love to see a pic of your little Lucas if he's born!! :flower:

Doing well started stims so thats another thing to check off the list! now just doing the ultrasounds and getting those follies to grow! The last check they said I have 34 follies so it's exciting. 

Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Bride2b

Stacer massive congrats!!!!! How weird but I had a feeling I needed to come and check for updates - and there it is! wow, and yay for sore boobs - this is where the fun starts! Fingers crossed for a H&H 9 months.

Sunny good luck with the follies - I hope the right side catches up too, or that your tube catches the ones on the left, its got to be your turn soooooooon, surely?

May, good luck with the re also - i'm sure your bfp is just around the corner too!

Brandy good luck to you too xx


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats to you Stacer!! Such great news!! Happy & healthy 9 months to you!! 

May - can't wait to hear the RE has planned for you! You better update after your appt. 

Sunny- fx for the right follies to catch up!!

Brandy - hope your injections are going good for you - ER right around the corner. 

Tasha - hope PG is treating you well!! Have you started the nursery yet?

Gemma - so excited for a little girl for you!! Any names picked out??

AFM, things are going great. Adjusting well to parenthood and I absolutely love being mommy!! He's already getting so big and time is already flying by!


----------



## stacergirl

May-I know this is a difficult time, no one ever wants to have to see an RE. It should be natural to get preg. But I'm just hoping everything works out and this is just what you need to get that BFP. Once you get that BFP you won't care what you did to get it, just that you got it. Please keep us posted! 

Sunny-are you talking to that right ovary? We need her to get in the game!! Praying that some follicles grow on the right side! Sorry that you're dealing with the struggles of only one tube! Hope the SA comes back good! Fx for you!! 

Snow-you're baby is adorable! Glad you're enjoying motherhood. Do you pronounce his name kell Ann? I love the name but wasn't sure if I was pronouncing it right! 

Brandy-can't believe you got so many follicles. That's great. Your ER is so close! 

Bride-how are you? 

Manda-how are you? 

Tasha-how are you doing? Due date is getting closer and closer!! 

Thanks sooo much ladies for the congrats!! Means so much! Going in tomorrow for beta test and prating its high. I tested again today and got a BFP right away! I'm still I'm shock!!


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm ok, thanks. Saw a chiropractor yesterday for the SPD/PGP stuff I've got going on, which seemed to help; and I'm hoping it'll help more. Other than that, I'm really enjoying everything. We're having a repeat anomaly scan tomorrow, as they couldn't get the right view to measure his heart, although they didn't feel there was a problem.

Can't wait to see more BFPs in here - and we will! xx


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacer: How did your beta test go?! :flower:

Emily: I'm glad to hear that you're enjoying motherhood! No, I haven't started the nursery yet! :haha: I'm just finishing up two summer classes, so I'm essay-writing for now!

Manda: Ouch! I hope you find some relief for that pelvis! 

Sunny: Any updates hun?!

Gemma: How are you doing?! 

May: Two more days until your visit to the RE! Thinking of you! xox

Brandy: 34 follies?!?! That's TONS, no?! 

AFM: I'm looking forward to finishing these classes and getting the nursery done, I think leaving it until this late is making me a little anxious! I'm having very regular practice contractions or Braxton Hicks (i.e. some days every 5-10 minutes), so my dr is already monitoring whether or not I'm dilated (thankfully I'm not!). I'm a tad nervous that I'll go into pre-mature labour and have nothing ready yet for when baby arrives!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks for all the support girls! My RE appt is indeed in 2 days. A little excited, a little nervous... but after trying for 17 months, it's time.

For those who has seen a RE before, what is the first appointment like? Will they already do blood work, ultrasounds, etc. already? DH won't be able to go with me due to work, will that be a problem?

Wish I really can do this naturally. So many of my friends are pregnant and I feel so left out. I feel like our lives evolve around TTC and this sucks!


----------



## stacergirl

May-Good luck at your appointment. I think I finally saw my RE at 16 months. At my first appointment, they ordered a bunch of blood work (which they did on site) and did a vaginal ultrasound as well-that's when he determined I had endometriosis. They will also order DH a Sperm Analysis as well. They will take your thorough history, and your DHs history as well. The doctor will talk to you about your previous steps you've taken, etc. Most likely he wont have a diagnosis for you at this time but may have some ideas of what could be causing the problem. Then at your next appointment they will most likely tell you what the results revealed and what they suggest you do about it. I recommend DH going to that next one for sure (if possible-my DH went to the first but not the 2nd and it was fine). If you had tests done else where such as an HCG, I would get the results sent to your doctor. I hope you get some good news!!!

Tasha-hope you can get working on that nursery soon. School doesn't sound fun, I don't envy you at all! But at least you're getting it done. Any ideas on what you are dong to the nursery?

Manda-glad things are going well, hopefully you'll get some relief soon. that's got to be rough. 

My Beta went great today, it was 350!! The nurse said that was a great solid number, so I'm excited. Going back again on Wednesday to ensure it doubles.
I took a picture of my dog in the backyard with a chalkboard hanging around her neck that said "Mom and Dad are promoting me to Big sister March 2014" and sent it to my parents. they were excited!! We also told 2 friends (whom are married) since they knew we were in the IVF process as well. holding off on telling everyone else for a while though. This is so surreal! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Tasha S.

May: Popping on here super fast to wish you the best of luck tomorrow!! I'm thinking of you and hope that you find what you're looking for in an RE. :flower: Please let us know how it goes! xoxo

Stacer: Let us know how your beta test goes too!


----------



## Sunny skies

May, just want to add that the first month with the Re I did an investigative cycle, where they monitored a natural cycle, I also did my hsg that cycle, but You've done one so they likely won't have you repeat it. I had a review after my first cycle to come up with a plan/ options. Not sure if its the same in US. Good luck.

AFM, I ovulated yesterday. Tomorrow I go in to confirm this but I had 3 follies on my left. Doctor's still say my right tube can pick up an egg from the left ovary, so there's still a chance. Unfortunately DH SA results are a little worse than last time... So upsetting as he's been taking all his supplements. I'm really getting tired of all this, we were thinking of iui but now I feel maybe I should just wait save up some money and go for IVF.
Sorry about the rant.


----------



## stacergirl

Good luck may! 

Sunny-you're free to rant whenever you want!! Definitely talk to your doctor and see what they say regarding whether IUi or ivf is best! I'm thinking ivf will probably save you a lot of time but if your doctor is hopeful with IUi you could try one round of that? Sorry about the SA results. My doc said they can vary so much though so I wouldn't get too upset about that. Definitely thinking of you and hoping your ultrasound goes well!


----------



## Jessica28

thinking of you today, May. xo


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Ok girls, this is going to be a looooooong post. I had my first RE appointment this past Weds (2 days ago) and I am overwhelmed by the information I got. I am so upset and confused. I really need to release some of my anger and emotions via words. Hope you don't mind.

Here's how the appointment went. The doctor and staff was great. He sat down with me to review the results of all the previous testing (blood, ultrasound, HSG) I have done with my gynecologist. All of my results were normal. I showed him the results of my husband's semen analysis done almost a year ago, and although the count and morphology is lower than normal, he said it wasn't too bad and I should still be able to get pregnant with those numbers. But because we have been TTC for 17 months with no luck, he seems to think the the problem lies solely with my husband, not me. He said that chances are, the sperms are either not reaching the egg or they might not be able to penetrate the egg. So his suggestion for us is IVF with ICSI. I asked him about doing IUI instead and he said the chances of a successful IUI is not good - we are only bringing the sperms closer to the egg but they will still have to reach and penetrate the egg on their own, something they couldn't do for the last 17 months. I am devastated. I don't want to go the IVF route. I am frightened at the thought of it.

So I reviewed my medical insurance coverage with him and told him that the insurance company will only cover IVF after 3 failed IUI attempts. So it looks like we will HAVE to do the IUI anyway. Then I told my Dr. that my cycle is irregular (ranging from 32-47 days at times). He told me that it is good I told him that because now he feels more confident that we will have a fighting chance with IUI. He said that due to my irregular cycle, the hormones produced might not be at the right amount it needs to be, which can prevent fertilization of the egg or implantation. He said if he can help me regulate my cycle and hormones, we might have a better chance at IUI being successful. That gives me slight hope.

I asked the Dr. whether or not it is necessary for me to go through the hormone injections if I already ovulate on my own each month. I told him I want to do this as natural and as non-invasive as possible. He said that we can do a cycle where he'll just monitor my follicles, and when he thinks it's time, he will give me one trigger shot so that we can time the IUI. He did say that doing the hormone injections will possibly give me more follicles/eggs to up my chances. So I don't know what to do. I am not good with needles and the thought of doing all those shots on my own really scares me. But I don't want to waste any time either. If we do this, I want it done right. My husband wants me to do it with the hormone injections. I am still undecided. What would you do? Do the first IUI without? Or start with all the injections? 

Because my husband couldn't go with me, the Dr. wants my husband to come in for blood work and a new SA. Before I left, they also took my blood and urine for baseline testing. He said he is going to prescribe me Ovidrel in preparation of IUI. The problem is I have one of those horrible insurances that requires pre-authorization for everything. So now I am worried that will delay my treatment. I am supposed to go back around CD 2-4 for an ultrasound and more blood work. 

I walked out of the RE's office feeling so defeated. I am happy we are being proactive and seeking help. At the same time, having a baby shouldn't be this hard. People do it everyday naturally without a problem. Why me? I started feeling a bit resentful towards my husband as well. I know I shouldn't and I feel bad that I do. But I am so angry that the reason why I have endure all of this is because of him. Because of his bad sperm. He is the cause of my heartache each month. He is devastated and is also upset at himself, but at the end of the day, I am the one who has to deal with the problem. Men really have it easy.

I really started to doubt whether or not I should proceed with treatment and whether I want a baby that bad. I had a heart to heart with my husband. He said on a scale of 1-10 (with 10 being the most), his yearn for a baby is at a 9. That surprised me. All this time he told me it's OK if we don't ever get pregnant - that we will still be happy with no kids. I didn't know he wanted it that bad. I told him that mine used to be a 9 as well, but after going through all of our troubles with TTC, it has now decreased to a 6-7. I asked him if I decided not to go through with the treatment, will he regret it 10 years down the line. He said he doesn't know. 

So I laid all my feelings out on the table for him. For once, I really told him how I feel. I didn't want to spare his feelings any longer because I am hurt. I wanted him to put himself in my shoes for once and know what I am going through. Even though infertility is a couple's battle, the women are always the one who has to compromise their body and emotions more than men. It is just not fair. I wanted him to know that I love him and that there's nothing I want more than to have a baby that is his and mine. I just have these resentful feelings inside of me.

I tell him the reason why I have to go through fertility treatments, and to be poked and probed a million times, is all because of him. He is the reason why I have to go through this. I am just angry. I don't hate him. I don't blame him, he didn't do it intentionally. But I hate the idea that there's nothing wrong with me but I have to go through all of this. I hate myself for feeling this way but I can't help it.

For the past month, I have been eating cleaner and trying to get healthier. Doing whatever I can to make it happen for us. I expected my husband to join me because if having a baby is so important to him, why wouldn't he try to get healthier too right? Well, he has given me nothing but grief about how I am trying to deprive him of snacks and fatty foods, how I am trying to starve him. I just blew up the other night and told him if he want to be overweight and die of a heart attack, by all means, stop all the healthy stuff I am trying to have him do. BTW, I don't starve him or deprive him. Men are babies. I am on a reset diet where I drink lots of veggie and fruit smoothies as meal replacements and then we have healthy meals like stir-fry with brown rice, egg white omelets, salads, etc. His idea of me starving him is not letting him drink soda, eat hamburgers or have Doritos. I swear this is the healthiest he has ever been because of all the fruits and vegetables he's consuming. So he bitches about that. To top it off, I usually get up at 7:30am to get ready for work. Because I wanted to make sure he brings his smoothies and snacks to work each day, I have to now get up at 6:30am to pack his cooler for him. The night before, I spend an hour each day to make the damn smoothies for him and I. I am basically serving him on my hands and knees on a silver platter. And he's ungrateful and gives me a hard time. Am I right to be upset?

Then there's the whole thing of me putting him on Fertilaid and other supplements to improve his sperm count. I literally spend $100 each month on our supplements, along with more money being spent on OPKs, pregnancy tests, doctor's visit copays, etc. I also buy all of the fruits, vegetables, protein powder, ingredients to make the smoothies. All of which I don't ask him for money and it gets quite expensive. So I feel like TTC has been very one sided for us. Seems like I am doing all of the work, spending all my money and that I want it more than him but I don't. He wants it more but he isn't doing his share at all to help me. I told him he is selfish and never once did he put himself in my shoes. He's only there for me to cry on each month when we fail. He's there for me emotionally but no more than that. All he needs to do each month is have sex with me, which I am sure he's not complaining about, and take his vitamins every day. I just won't do this alone anymore. I told him that I already feel like a single mother, and that if I have to do all the work by myself after we have a baby too, I would rather choose not to have one. Truth be told, I know he will be a great dad and I feel bad being so hard on him now. But do you blame me? 

So I told him he has to get his act together. Told him if he is not willing to participate, tell me now so that I don't have to put myself through the extensive treatments. I told him I want to know that my efforts and hard work is going to be worth it at the end because he will be there for me. He said he didn't know he was doing all of those things I said and that he promised me he will be more available for me. He said he will start packing up his cooler every morning and that he will start contribute to the expense of TTC, getting healthier, etc. So we'll see about that.

Now, I am emailing my Dr. with a long list of questions to ask him the details of our first IUI. I am a nervous wreck. I have a type A personality and I need to know what's ahead of me so that i don't stress out. I never thought it will be this hard. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Sunny skies

May, my heart goes out to you. It can be so overwhelming and I agree us women have to brunt the most of it and then also be sensitive to their feelings as well. It can be exhausting. As you may have seen in my post earlier this week my DH's SA is worse therefore they are recommending IVF with icsi. I know I only have one tube but I've been responding really well to meds and have had 2-4 follicles each cycle and still nothing. It's hard not to feel upset when your doing all you can do and feel your climbing the mountain alone. 

In regards to iui you can definitely do it naturally or with only some meds. if you ovulate on your own they may still do a triggor for timing. The injectibles do give you a higher chance but it may not be necessary. I've released 4 follicles just on femara with no triggor, so this might be an option for you.

I'm sorry you are going through all this. Only you can decide what's right for you. My DH is struggling with the results and not sure if we are ready for IVF either. I have no insurance but some things are covered through health care. IVF would be around 7500 plus the cost of meds. Are the 3 iui's fully covered through your insurance? Who knows maybe the iui will work and you won't need IVF. Doctor's aren't always right. :hugs: thinking of you.


----------



## Tasha S.

Dearest May! I can only imagine what you must be feeling right now! :hugs: I think you're really brave for communicating how you're feeling with your husband and it sounds like it will turn out for the better. I really hope it will! I think you sound very rational and your reasons for being upset seem legit, and that putting it all out on the table was a wise thing to do. I'm cheering you on with whatever you decide! You're on my thoughts and in my prayers! xox

Stacer: Any news on your beta test? 

Sunny: You're in the TWW, right? I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! :flower:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Sunny skies said:


> May, my heart goes out to you. It can be so overwhelming and I agree us women have to brunt the most of it and then also be sensitive to their feelings as well. It can be exhausting. As you may have seen in my post earlier this week my DH's SA is worse therefore they are recommending IVF with icsi. I know I only have one tube but I've been responding really well to meds and have had 2-4 follicles each cycle and still nothing. It's hard not to feel upset when your doing all you can do and feel your climbing the mountain alone.
> 
> In regards to iui you can definitely do it naturally or with only some meds. if you ovulate on your own they may still do a triggor for timing. The injectibles do give you a higher chance but it may not be necessary. I've released 4 follicles just on femara with no triggor, so this might be an option for you.
> 
> I'm sorry you are going through all this. Only you can decide what's right for you. My DH is struggling with the results and not sure if we are ready for IVF either. I have no insurance but some things are covered through health care. IVF would be around 7500 plus the cost of meds. Are the 3 iui's fully covered through your insurance? Who knows maybe the iui will work and you won't need IVF. Doctor's aren't always right. :hugs: thinking of you.

You're right, Sunny. Doctor's aren't always right and it does only take one good sperm to make it happen. I was watching this girl on Youtube struggle with infertility, and all this time, it was because of her husband. The doctor told them IUI is not a good option and they conceived on their 2nd IUI and is pregnant with quads!!! She obviously did hormone injections.

My doctor emailed me back and said he will do one natural IUI for me starting my next cycle. He wanted to see if I will naturally produce a large follicle. He said if I do, the chances of doing it with hormone injections aren't too different. He did say that we only have a 15-20% chance of it being successful with IUI though so that's a bit disappointing. He also said that initially, he wanted to do it with hormone injections to get more follicles but I was against it. But now I asked him if he thinks I'll be wasting my time because if so, then let's just do it right the first time with hormones. 

I don't think our men really knows how this takes a toll on us physically and mentally. Even though they are going through the same thing we are, they just won't ever know how we feel. Like your DH, mine is also pretty devastated at the news that it's him causing us the issues. But he wants it bad enough to go through the treatment. Problem is it's not him that's going to through it, it's me. I am hesitant. The only good thing is that our insurance does cover unlimited IUI and 3 cycles of IVF only after 3 failed IUIs. My expenses are copays to the doctor each time I go and copay for medications. 

I wish you the best of luck, cause God knows, we need it! :hugs:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha S. said:


> Dearest May! I can only imagine what you must be feeling right now! :hugs: I think you're really brave for communicating how you're feeling with your husband and it sounds like it will turn out for the better. I really hope it will! I think you sound very rational and your reasons for being upset seem legit, and that putting it all out on the table was a wise thing to do. I'm cheering you on with whatever you decide! You're on my thoughts and in my prayers! xox
> 
> Stacer: Any news on your beta test?
> 
> Sunny: You're in the TWW, right? I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! :flower:

Thanks, Tasha. I just couldn't hold it in anymore. All this time I knew he was one of the reasons why we are not getting pregnant but having a doctor tell you is more like reality slapped you in the face. I was just so upset that our problem has nothing to do with me. I wish that it's me that had the problem, at least then I can justify having to go through the fertility treatments. With that said, I don't want to give up because I will regret not going ahead with the treatments looking back later on. I just never imagined it to be such a long journey. Silly me, thinking that I can get pregnant when I want to get pregnant. I look at pregnant woman everyday and I say to myself, why me? :cry:


----------



## Tasha S.

May, I totally agree with what you said to Sunny: that men just don't go through it the same way as we women do. Going through the m/c last year and the following months of TTC was so tough for me, I always felt like my hubby just wasn't getting it!! :wacko: After a few months of unsuccessful TTC and then seeing my SIL and my sister get pregnant in the meantime and all the ensuing baby-talk made me so depressed, I was actually considering stopping TTC, going back on the pill, and throwing myself headlong into my university studies. I remember talking to my DH about it and he said something like: "If you do want a baby, why go back on the pill? Why just not do your studies for now and forget about TTC and if it happens it happens, if it doesn't, it doesn't." I wanted to slap him so hard. When your heart is hurting, it just doesn't work like that. You either want the door wide open, or you want to shut it so that you can TOTALLY forget about it. He wasn't too happy about me getting the Fertilitea either (even if it was only 15$ lol) initially. If I remember correctly, we fought about it and I bawled my eyes out! Finally he gave in because I think he was tired of dealing with my tears! I just couldn't imagine going through that and knowing it was him who was the problem, and him remaining so calm/passive about it. We are so here for you girl!!!! :hugs:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha S. said:


> May, I totally agree with what you said to Sunny: that men just don't go through it the same way as we women do. Going through the m/c last year and the following months of TTC was so tough for me, I always felt like my hubby just wasn't getting it!! :wacko: After a few months of unsuccessful TTC and then seeing my SIL and my sister get pregnant in the meantime and all the ensuing baby-talk made me so depressed, I was actually considering stopping TTC, going back on the pill, and throwing myself headlong into my university studies. I remember talking to my DH about it and he said something like: "If you do want a baby, why go back on the pill? Why just not do your studies for now and forget about TTC and if it happens it happens, if it doesn't, it doesn't." I wanted to slap him so hard. When your heart is hurting, it just doesn't work like that. You either want the door wide open, or you want to shut it so that you can TOTALLY forget about it. He wasn't too happy about me getting the Fertilitea either (even if it was only 15$ lol) initially. If I remember correctly, we fought about it and I bawled my eyes out! Finally he gave in because I think he was tired of dealing with my tears! I just couldn't imagine going through that and knowing it was him who was the problem, and him remaining so calm/passive about it. We are so here for you girl!!!! :hugs:

Thanks, Tasha. That's exactly it. The men makes it seem so simple. Black or white. My husband always tells me that I stress to0 much and that is why it is not happening for us. Sure, stress is what's making us infertile. Uh huh. They just don't get it. At times, I really just want to throw in the towel and say, I am done! I don't want to do this anymore. 

On another note, I emailed my doctor again. He must think I am a pain in the ass. I wanted to know even though I wanted a natural cycle of IUI for our first attempt, I asked if he thinks it's a good idea or if we should go head on with all hormone injections. He replied that we have the best chance with hormones and that we should go with that. I am glad he's putting his foot down. I sometimes really need an authoritive figure to tell me what needs to be done, and not take it easy on me. So next cycle, we are looking at IUI with injectables. I am so scared!


----------



## Tasha S.

May: HAHA!! I'm sure your dr doesn't think that!! :haha: He deals with hurting women all the time! :winkwink: I'm happy you're doing the injections! :flower: Was it Stacer who was happily surprised that the injections didn't hurt like she thought they would?! I say you go girl!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha S. said:


> May: HAHA!! I'm sure your dr doesn't think that!! :haha: He deals with hurting women all the time! :winkwink: I'm happy you're doing the injections! :flower: Was it Stacer who was happily surprised that the injections didn't hurt like she thought they would?! I say you go girl!

I am sure I am a bigger wuss than Stacer. To top this off, I have to find ways to let my job know that I will be out a few days next month. I don't want everyone in my office to know my business but I don't want to jeopardize my job either. This is going to be tough.

So my Dr. tells me that if we do a natural IUI, the odds are 15% with us. If we do it with injectables, it's 20%. Either way, the odds are not good. I feel like we are losing the battle before we have even begun. But I am relieved we're not going straight to IVF before that really scares the crap out of me.


----------



## stacergirl

HI Ladies!! 
May-I was eager to hear how your appointment went but was hoping for a little bit better of an outcome for you. I'm sorry you have to go through this. It SOOOO isn't fair. Trust me I know. Im fortunate enough to be pregnant now but know that this might be my only pregnancy ever so while my friends are going through their 2nd babies, I won't be able to...yet theres people out there with 6-8 kids. Its ridiculous. So I hear ya. The fertility world is NOT fair one bit.
Honestly, you got to remember that whatever you choose to do is your decision, not your doctors. And if you want to do IUI but you aren't ready to do it right now, then I would wait. A couple months wont hurt anything and maybe you'll be in a better place then. Getting news about infertility is definitely hard, no matter whos to blame. You have every reason to feel the way that you do right now. I think we have all been in your shoes at least once before. And you're right, men don't get it. My DH was gone the entire 2 weeks I was doing IVF injections and just showed up for the retrieval then went back to work after we got home thay day, then showed up for the transfer and went back to work after that. It wasn't hard but the fact is that I did it on my own period, even though I'm the one who was getting the treatment as well. Unfortunately I was the one to blame for our infertility issues (endometriosis and low ovarian reserve). Trust me when I tell you that I was pretty much down in the dumps for about a month after I found out it was my fault. DH didn't have to say anything mean because I was already being so hard on myself. I'm sure your DH feels horrible. I think it is good that you opened up to him, but I wouldn't blame him....its not his fault that he has a sperm issue, however the fact that he isn't trying to do anything about it is what would upset me the most. However....are they doing another sperm analysis on him? My DH first analysis came back with morphology and motility issues, but his second came back fine. Especially if his was a year ago, I would request a second analysis. Maybe it will come back better because he has been on all of that fertilaid and has been eating healthier? You never know. But I think that if you want to go the unmedicated way, why not try that first??? Sure your chances aren't as good, but even with IVF theres only a 40% chance that will even work. And when trying on your own there is only a 25% chance that will work. So of course nothing is guaranteed. So you just have to go with your gut. Plus going unmedicated once might give you time to take in all of the information and give you the push you need to begin medicated treatment if the first one is unsuccessful... just a thought. 
Honestly, the injections aren't that bad at all, you kind of just do them without even thinking about it. Looking back now I can't believe I even did all of them myself! I kept telling myself everyday for about a month until I had to start that I could do it. I mean if diabetic people have to inject themselves, why shouldn't I be able to. Honestly, the needle is so tiny you don't even feel it penetrate your skin, its only about an inch long too, but I would ALWAYS ice just for peace of mind, then taking it out you don't feel it either. a little blood would come out sometimes but only like a dot, which of course you wipe with alcohol and put pressure on it and it stops in a little bit. But you really have to be dedicated to do injections, they have to be done during the same time frame each and every day and even twice a day sometimes. I did injections 2times a day for 9 days then 3 times a day for about 4 more days. Most women who respond don't have to do injections for that long, but due to my low AMH levels I had to stim for longer because I was a slow responder. And yes, you will need a lot of time off work. I too didn't tell ANY
ONE at work. Still to this day only 6 people know we did IVF (and only 6 know we got pregnant period). I totally know how you feel. But most of the time my appointments were at 730, 745 or 8am so I was able to go to them and then go straight into work so my boss didn't even suspect anything. I was at the doctors office every since day for an entire week (Monday-Friday) as we got closer to the egg retrieval. Trust me when I say this, but if you would've asked me 6 months ago if I would've done IVF, the answer would've been NO way! I was scared too. But it wasn't bad at all. the emotional stress is the worst part, but that is why you have to take one day at a time, don't look a head to much on the process because you'll just freak yourself out. The fact that we only got 6 eggs bothere me on ER day but I tried to stay positive and told myself, at least we got 6. The fact that only 3 fertilized bothered me, because we ony have 3 to work with, but hey, I tried to stay positive. Then the fact that we weren't able to freeze any embryos bothered me, and it still does because like I said this could be my only pregnancy if I don't have any eggs after this one is over to get pregnant again), but i'm staying positive and being thankful for the 1 or 2 embryos that are continuing to grow inside of me!! Because if theres 2, that would be awesome, but if there is only one, that one will be spoiled rotten and loved so much. 

So in summary, its your choice. Give it some thought, if you aren't ready for medicated then don't do it just yet. Take all the time you need to think about this so you don't regret your decision. We're here for you and you can rant as much as you want. Keep us posted with what you decide.


Hi Tasha! How are you? hows school and the nursery coming? the 2nd beta was great, 957, so they are very positive about this. I go in for my ultrasound on July 19th to see the baby(ies) and hear their heart beat hopefully!!! I am so excited. less than 2 weeks away! I think that will really make me feel like this is real because I don't really feel pregnant yet, just a few side effects here and there but nothing absolutely out of the norm. I'm praying I don't get morning sickness as that will be hard to hide at work when the bathroom is always full evertyime I have to go... 

Sunny-how are you doing hun? 

Krystina-thinking of you, wondering if you got pregnant and forgot to come back and tell us!!


----------



## Sunny skies

May, hope your feeling a little better today. I agree with stacer, a natural cycle with iui may be a good way to start. Are you still on clomid? A new SA would really help to see where he's at. With iui your numbers don't have to be that high, I think motility is most important. From what I remember your DH had low average numbers and with all he's done a year can make a huge difference in his results. 

Tasha, have you been able to start the nursery.

AFM, don't have high hopes this cycle. Still don't know if I'll go back to re next cycle or just take a break and re- group. I've been looking into IVF with icsi where they inject the sperm into the egg, apparently the chances are higher but it's an additional $1500. Not sure how I feel about this.

Stacer, did you do IVF with icsi or was it recommended? Can't wait for your scan, praying you hear 2 heart beats but like you said one will be spoiled rotten. Good luck.


----------



## stacergirl

Hi sunny-we didn't do icsi, it wasn't recommended for us. However my RE does recovery icsi where if the sperm doesn't fertilize the egg naturally then they would perform icsi. But for us they recommended doing it naturally first. I've heard great things about icsi and it is more expensive but I think it's better than having the first cycle fail and having to pay for a whole other one. Does your dh have motility or morph issues? Seems that if it's motility issues that you wouldn't need to do icsi but if it's morph then it might work better. 
If you need a mental break then take it. Remember that even though we think we can do it all, sometimes we don't have to. Thinking of you and hoping for the best!!


----------



## Sunny skies

stacergirl said:


> Hi sunny-we didn't do icsi, it wasn't recommended for us. However my RE does recovery icsi where if the sperm doesn't fertilize the egg naturally then they would perform icsi. But for us they recommended doing it naturally first. I've heard great things about icsi and it is more expensive but I think it's better than having the first cycle fail and having to pay for a whole other one. Does your dh have motility or morph issues? Seems that if it's motility issues that you wouldn't need to do icsi but if it's morph then it might work better.
> If you need a mental break then take it. Remember that even though we think we can do it all, sometimes we don't have to. Thinking of you and hoping for the best!!

The SA had low motility. Last one no motility issues were noted and 40 percent morphology. The last SA was done at a lab through my family doctor and this one we paid for it at the fertility clinic and apparently they are more accurate. With such low numbers this time they didn't check morphology.

Thanks for the info, so much to think about.


----------



## Tasha S.

Hi ladies!!! How is everyone?!

May: How are you feeling, hun?! I hope you're feeling better than last week! :hugs: Are things better with your DH? Anything progressing with the RE and decision-making? xox

Sunny: I'm keeping my FX for you for this cycle even if you don't have high hopes!! How are you??

Stacer: How are you feeling?? Any nausea? I'd love to see a ticker on your signature so we can keep track of how far along you are! :haha:

Brandy: We haven't hear from you in a while! How are you and where are you at?! :flower:

Gemma: Thinking of you!! How are you?

Dove: Girl, we need an update AND a pic!!

AFM: Finished my two summer courses and handed in my final essays, YAY! :happydance: I wanted to start painting the nursery this week, but it's WAYYY too hot and humid, and we don't have air conditioning...I'm trying not to melt. :haha: I hope next week we'll have better weather! I'm just really enjoying staying home and not having to commute downtown everyday! :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> Hi ladies!!! How is everyone?!
> 
> May: How are you feeling, hun?! I hope you're feeling better than last week! :hugs: Are things better with your DH? Anything progressing with the RE and decision-making? xox
> 
> Sunny: I'm keeping my FX for you for this cycle even if you don't have high hopes!! How are you??
> 
> Stacer: How are you feeling?? Any nausea? I'd love to see a ticker on your signature so we can keep track of how far along you are! :haha:
> 
> Brandy: We haven't hear from you in a while! How are you and where are you at?! :flower:
> 
> Gemma: Thinking of you!! How are you?
> 
> Dove: Girl, we need an update AND a pic!!
> 
> AFM: Finished my two summer courses and handed in my final essays, YAY! :happydance: I wanted to start painting the nursery this week, but it's WAYYY too hot and humid, and we don't have air conditioning...I'm trying not to melt. :haha: I hope next week we'll have better weather! I'm just really enjoying staying home and not having to commute downtown everyday! :flower:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Hi everyone! I am still super loopy I just got home from ER boy they gave me a lot of good drugs haha.

They retrieved 31 eggs so we will have to see what the fertilization report brings tomorrow... They said I wouldn't hear from them till tomorrow afternoon as the doctor is the one that calls personally instead of the nurse.

I am very happy with the number but I am hoping there was a large # that are healthy/fertilized ;) 

Hope all is well.. I cant focus enough to do personals right now sorry. DH is going to spoil me with my favorite starbucks and a bowl of Pho from my favorite Vietnamese place after a very long nap.

If you saw this on another thread sorry I did copy/paste because I can't type well right now lol.


----------



## stacergirl

Congrats brandy, let us know when you get your fertility report and have transfer. 

Tasha, I want a ticker but don't know how?! glad you're done with classes! Better get started on that nursery, but I would get a fan first! :) 

May- hope you're doing okay! 

Sunny-how are you? Keep us posted regarding if and when you begin treatment! 

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## ~Brandy~

:wohoo:

Doctor finally called with report!!

31 Retrieved
21 Mature
21 fertilised but 9 perished over night

12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:


Grow babies grow :flower:


----------



## Tasha S.

~Brandy~ said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Doctor finally called with report!!
> 
> 31 Retrieved
> 21 Mature
> 21 fertilised but 9 perished over night
> 
> 12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 
> Grow babies grow :flower:

Brandy that's wonderful!!!!!! When would the ET (is that what it's called? When they put the embryos into your uterus?) be?! So excited for you!

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!

Stacer: I went on thebump.com and figured it out, but I could make you a ticker and send it to you if you have a hard time with those things!! :flower:If you want me to, what's the day of your last period or your O day? Let me know if you would like! Would you like a fruit one like mine or one that shows a baby growing? If you want a fruit one, would you like the background to be blue, pink, or green? xox


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Doctor finally called with report!!
> 
> 31 Retrieved
> 21 Mature
> 21 fertilised but 9 perished over night
> 
> 12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 
> Grow babies grow :flower:
> 
> Brandy that's wonderful!!!!!! When would the ET (is that what it's called? When they put the embryos into your uterus?) be?! So excited for you!
> 
> I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!
> 
> Stacer: I went on thebump.com and figured it out, but I could make you a ticker and send it to you if you have a hard time with those things!! :flower:If you want me to, what's the day of your last period or your O day? Let me know if you would like! Would you like a fruit one like mine or one that shows a baby growing? If you want a fruit one, would you like the background to be blue, pink, or green? xoxClick to expand...

WOW you're 31 weeks already!? Where did the time go ;) Hope you're getting started on that nursery

The doctor will call late this afternoon to let me know if he wants to do a 3 day transfer or a 5 day... if they are doing well and some of them have developed into 7-9 cells then he will do the 3 day and we will get the embies tomorrow! If he thinks they will do better in the lab atmosphere he will keep them to 5 days which is Monday.

I am ok with either one as long as its what helps with the best outcome.

Any remaining will be frozen Monday in the blasto stage.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thank you for all the kind words and sorry I haven't been on much. I am just trying to cope with the idea of having to do my first IUI next cycle. I don't know if I am mentally ready. DH will be doing a new SA and blood work in two weeks. I am waiting for the start of my next cycle to go in for more blood work and ultrasounds. We still have not decided whether to do the first IUI with hormone injections or not. I don't want to lessen our chances by doing a natural IUI cycle but at the same time, the problem is with my DH's sperm and not me, so I feel like I shouldn't have to do the hormones. My RE wants me to do it with hormones though because it will slightly increase our chances if more eggs are produced.

Stacer - Thanks for easing my mind about the injections. I can truly say I am terrified of giving myself or getting injections. I told DH he would have to do it for me but I can see the terrified look on his face too. He's afraid of hurting me but if I am going to be scared, he better be scared with me. LOL. I found out that my RE's office doesn't open until 8am and they are about an hour away from me by subway. Looks like I will be taking the mornings off from work and I just have to come up with some good excuse before they get suspicious. We are still having a hard time on whether to do the first IUI with the hormone injections. I just never though I would have to go through treatments to get pregnant, you know? Maybe I am in denial or maybe I am too stubborn, but I am just mad that I have to do this. I have even said in the past that I will never do IVF. Looks like that's the path I'm heading down though. It's very overwhelming. I feel like I have some sort of incurable disease. On another note, I am so excited that you are finally where you need to be. I wish you nothing but the best after what you have been though. You are a tough cookie. Thanks for allowing me to vent and being so understanding.

Sunny - I am gradually coming to terms with having to go through fertility treatments. I am no longer on Clomid. I was only on it for 3 months and I was not monitored while I was on it. I have been off for about 4 months now. Ever since I got off of it, my cycle has been very unpredictable. I am O-ing later than usual and AF has been light. I hope it didn't mess up my body. DH is doing a new SA in two weeks. Last time, he had below average count and low morphology. I think his mobility was normal. I hope all the Fertilaid and supplements helped. I really can't take any more bad news. IVF with ICSI was what the RE first suggested to me before we found out that we have to have 3 failed IUIs before the insurance company will cover IVF. I didn't think our fertility issues were that bad that we have to head straight to IVF. I don't have much hope for my IUI cycles either. Don't give up hope for this cycle. 

Tasha - I am feeling a little better, thank you! For the first few days after I saw the RE, I was really feeling like doom and gloom. I am still uncertain on what we're going to do and how far we will go to get pregnant. I really don't want to have to do IVF and not sure if we will do hormone injections with the IUI. I am not even confident that IUI will work for us since the RE suggested IVF right off the bat. Feels like the end of the world even though I know it's not. I'm glad you're enjoying your last couple of months of your pregnancy. I can't wait to get to that point myself.

Brandy - Congrats on the great numbers. This definitely sounds promising. Hope you have a great ET and looking forward to hearing some good news from you soon.


----------



## stacergirl

May-glad you're hangig in there. They say infertility weighs on you emotionally just like having cancer would. You're not alone in the way you feel, felt the exact same way. Like I said, I thought I would NEVER do IVF, but hey I did it and got pregnant...you do what you got to do, but only what you can handle. Good luck with what you decide!

Tasha-you are too sweet, I figured it out, I went for both options though, lol.

Brandy-sounds great!! Keep us posteed, the transfer is the easy part!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dr just called and said all 12 are doing well and that he wants to do a 5D transfer so I go Monday at 2:15 to pick up the embabies!!


----------



## Tasha S.

~Brandy~ said:


> Dr just called and said all 12 are doing well and that he wants to do a 5D transfer so I go Monday at 2:15 to pick up the embabies!!

Brandy: That's great!!! So how many is he going to transfer?!?! Would you be happy with multiples?! :flower:

Stacer: Glad you figured it out! :thumbup:

May: Thinking of you hun!! You know, I'm really big on going the natural way, but I think if I was trying IUI, I'd opt for the hormone injections since it makes sure your cycle is on track...BUT I'd take the cost into account, especially as you live in the US, I know that medical bills can add up really quickly. Do you know what the cost difference would be between doing the injections versus not?? I still think IUI might work for you!! I really hope it does!!! xoxo


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Dr just called and said all 12 are doing well and that he wants to do a 5D transfer so I go Monday at 2:15 to pick up the embabies!!
> 
> Brandy: That's great!!! So how many is he going to transfer?!?! Would you be happy with multiples?! :flower:
> 
> Stacer: Glad you figured it out! :thumbup:
> 
> May: Thinking of you hun!! You know, I'm really big on going the natural way, but I think if I was trying IUI, I'd opt for the hormone injections since it makes sure your cycle is on track...BUT I'd take the cost into account, especially as you live in the US, I know that medical bills can add up really quickly. Do you know what the cost difference would be between doing the injections versus not?? I still think IUI might work for you!! I really hope it does!!! xoxoClick to expand...

They are going to transfer 3. We would love twins but will be super happy with just 1 :happydance:


----------



## Tasha S.

Brandy-How did the ET go?!?! :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> Brandy-How did the ET go?!?! :flower:

Went good in the 2ww now which is a lifetime.

I hate that I havent felt a twinge, a pinch, a pull, a cramp NADA even during/after the transfer.

I am trying to stay positive


----------



## Tasha S.

~Brandy~ said:


> Went good in the 2ww now which is a lifetime.
> 
> I hate that I havent felt a twinge, a pinch, a pull, a cramp NADA even during/after the transfer.
> 
> I am trying to stay positive

I'm glad it went well!! :happydance: I wouldn't worry about not feeling anything! Every pregnancy can be so different! I knew with my first pregnancy that I was pregnant during the 2WW by all the cramps and symptoms, but with this one I could have sworn I was not pregnant. I had ZERO symptoms. I was so surprised! I really hope for good news from you! :flower: When do you test?!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Went good in the 2ww now which is a lifetime.
> 
> I hate that I havent felt a twinge, a pinch, a pull, a cramp NADA even during/after the transfer.
> 
> I am trying to stay positive
> 
> I'm glad it went well!! :happydance: I wouldn't worry about not feeling anything! Every pregnancy can be so different! I knew with my first pregnancy that I was pregnant during the 2WW by all the cramps and symptoms, but with this one I could have sworn I was not pregnant. I had ZERO symptoms. I was so surprised! I really hope for good news from you! :flower: When do you test?!Click to expand...

I tested my trigger out lol its gone so now im testing every morning so far obviously BFN.


----------



## stacergirl

Good luck brandy! I didn't feel anything after my transfer either. Almost forgot they were there. The one thing I did notice was I got extremely tired around implantation. Did you find the timeline for what happens after the transfer with the embryo? I referred to it everyday, which is when I knew implantation happened. Keep us posted!


----------



## ~Brandy~

stacergirl said:


> Good luck brandy! I didn't feel anything after my transfer either. Almost forgot they were there. The one thing I did notice was I got extremely tired around implantation. Did you find the timeline for what happens after the transfer with the embryo? I referred to it everyday, which is when I knew implantation happened. Keep us posted!

I have seen it somewhere but havent looked at it lately. My doctor told me if it was going to implant it would of done it last night or today :(


----------



## stacergirl

The timeline says 5dp5dt that implantation would be complete. I'd attach it but I'm on my phone and I can't recall the website, I just screenshot and saved it on my phone! But not too much longer til you'll know!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

stacergirl said:


> The timeline says 5dp5dt that implantation would be complete. I'd attach it but I'm on my phone and I can't recall the website, I just screenshot and saved it on my phone! But not too much longer til you'll know!!

Ya I am just obsessive and impatient :) Some might have noticed that by now.


----------



## stacergirl

I was pretty patient the first 10 days, but after that I had just had enough of waiting!!! Its the worst. But what makes it worse is waiting for that first ultrasound. I'm 2 days away from mine and dying. This is like the never ending waiting game! Hang in there any way you can!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

stacergirl said:


> I was pretty patient the first 10 days, but after that I had just had enough of waiting!!! Its the worst. But what makes it worse is waiting for that first ultrasound. I'm 2 days away from mine and dying. This is like the never ending waiting game! Hang in there any way you can!!

Ya all this hurry up and wait stuff is just so outta control! 


Well I seriously thought I saw a line but its probably just a shadow and it was so hard to capture it in a picture. I put it in the testing thread.

Think I stared at it so long I am the only one that saw the line.


----------



## Tasha S.

Brandy, I just checked out the thread you posted in the testing section...and I'm pretty sure I see a line on the First Response test!!!! :winkwink: Keep us posted!! 

Stacer: Oh, I remember waiting for my first ultra-sound (mine was only at 20 weeks!), I hope 2 weeks goes by quickly!!

May and Sunny: How are you girls doing?! :flower:


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! 
Brandy-has your line gotten darker? 

Tasha-how are you doing? 

Well I had my first ultrasound today and it was amazing! We're having twins!!!! We saw two strong heart beats, I got teary eyes listening to them. We are so excited!!! I was shocked when he said twins-of course it had crossed my mind before but then when I got there today all I was hoping for was a heart beat!! And we got 2!! I get transferred in to my ob next week. Praying that everything goes smoothly!!! 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## ~Brandy~

stacergirl said:


> Hi ladies!
> Brandy-has your line gotten darker?
> 
> Tasha-how are you doing?
> 
> Well I had my first ultrasound today and it was amazing! We're having twins!!!! We saw two strong heart beats, I got teary eyes listening to them. We are so excited!!! I was shocked when he said twins-of course it had crossed my mind before but then when I got there today all I was hoping for was a heart beat!! And we got 2!! I get transferred in to my ob next week. Praying that everything goes smoothly!!!
> 
> Hi to everyone else!

The line has been about the same on 3dp5dt through today 4Dp5dt.. The line actually appeared sometime during the day on 2dp5t but I dont remember how late in the day it was. Hoping its just not any darker the last 2 days because it's so early :( It's still there though so theres still hope I guess. Hopefully the lil bugs are all snug by tomorrow with FMU


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am trying not shake right now.... But there is a line without having to take the frer apart... It came up within 2 minutes of a 4.5 hour hold with nothing to drink!!

Not calling it a BFP until this darkens but I am so happy right now!! 

I am 4DP5DT!

Now going to see if I can get a pic with it showing!!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacer - I am so happy for you! You got what you'd hope for! Lucky girl! Here's wishing you a H&H 9 months.


----------



## ~Brandy~

stacergirl said:


> Hi ladies!
> Brandy-has your line gotten darker?
> 
> Tasha-how are you doing?
> 
> Well I had my first ultrasound today and it was amazing! We're having twins!!!! We saw two strong heart beats, I got teary eyes listening to them. We are so excited!!! I was shocked when he said twins-of course it had crossed my mind before but then when I got there today all I was hoping for was a heart beat!! And we got 2!! I get transferred in to my ob next week. Praying that everything goes smoothly!!!
> 
> Hi to everyone else!

How exciting :) Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## stacergirl

Thank you so much may! Hope you're doing okay!!!

Brandy-thanks! And wow you could be pregnant with twins too! Post your pic.


----------



## ~Brandy~

stacergirl said:


> Thank you so much may! Hope you're doing okay!!!
> 
> Brandy-thanks! And wow you could be pregnant with twins too! Post your pic.

Picture doesnt do it justice :) Much darker in person
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0583.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacer!!!!! Congrats on having twins!!!! I am SOOOO happy for you! Finally something in the universe seems right!! :cloud9:

Brandy: Girl, that is def a BFP!!! I say congrats!!!! :happydance:

May & Sunny: How are you two doing??


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi there. I'm stalking this thread in preparation for next month! I sort of did SMEP to conceive my last pregnancy, which I lost by mmc a week yesterday. We will be trying this month but obviously we don't qualify for SMEP ;) good luck all and so fab to see so many lovely bfps!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome Munchkin. Sorry about your MMC. Hugs girl!

Stacer - Double the congrats to you on your twins!! So extremely happy (and even a bit green with envy!) for you!! Time to celebrate with hubby!!

Brandy - Congrats on the BFP! I see the line easily!! Great news!!

May - Have you made a decision for next cycle?? I know it's a hard one to make!! Hope your not stressing too much over it all.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks for thinking of me, girls. I have just O'ed this month and did all we could in a last attempt to see if I can still get pregnant this month before I start treatment next month. As for now, my doctor is suggesting that we do the IUI with hormone injections. I am still thinking about trying the first cycle naturally or only with Clomid/Femara first since I don't have a problem with O. DH goes in next Friday for a new SA and blood work. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## stacergirl

Brandy I can definitely see a line there. Did you test again today? Keep us posted! 

Snow-thanks so much! You're little boy is adorable! Are you guys thinking of NTNP anytime soon for that second baby? Or are you not ready yet?

Tasha-thanks hun! How you feeling? Working on the nursery yet?

Welcome munchkin and best of luck to you!!


----------



## Tasha S.

May: I have everything crossed for you for this month!!!! It's def your turn!! Keep us posted! xoxo

Munchkin: So sorry for your loss! :hugs: Welcome to the thread!

Snow: Kellan really is a cutie!! How are you doing?! :flower:

Stacer: YES! I finished the nursery this week! I feel like I've accomplished so much! :haha: I took your advice and went out to buy a fan before I started the painting! :winkwink: Yesterday I had a surprise baby-shower at my sister's house, I was so surprised! So I feel really equipped now. My DH is leaving for Atlanta next Saturday, he'll be gone for 4 weeks...when he comes back, there will only be 2 weeks before my due date! It's really hard to believe!


----------



## ~Brandy~

stacergirl said:


> Brandy I can definitely see a line there. Did you test again today? Keep us posted!
> 
> Snow-thanks so much! You're little boy is adorable! Are you guys thinking of NTNP anytime soon for that second baby? Or are you not ready yet?
> 
> Tasha-thanks hun! How you feeling? Working on the nursery yet?
> 
> Welcome munchkin and best of luck to you!!

Here it is!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0585.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> May: I have everything crossed for you for this month!!!! It's def your turn!! Keep us posted! xoxo
> 
> Munchkin: So sorry for your loss! :hugs: Welcome to the thread!
> 
> Snow: Kellan really is a cutie!! How are you doing?! :flower:
> 
> Stacer: YES! I finished the nursery this week! I feel like I've accomplished so much! :haha: I took your advice and went out to buy a fan before I started the painting! :winkwink: Yesterday I had a surprise baby-shower at my sister's house, I was so surprised! So I feel really equipped now. My DH is leaving for Atlanta next Saturday, he'll be gone for 4 weeks...when he comes back, there will only be 2 weeks before my due date! It's really hard to believe!

Do we get to see pics of the nursery!? 

I have had so many DIY projects in my head for nurseries (Boy and Girl) since we started this journey! We have 2 free bedrooms that I get to take over so I cant wait to get started. I am just so afraid that something could happen so I will hold off for a long time but I love to look at them.


----------



## snowflakes120

May - Your BD schedule looks great. FX for a BFP!

Stacer - Thanks! I'm quite smitten with him! We are going to start NTNP around the holidays. I also have wait for AF to be back from breastfeeding - I plan on BF til he is 6 months and then start weaning. Also, since I had to have a C-Section Dr. said to wait til the New Year but we're gonna be bad and start just a tiny bit early. Really hoping that we won't need fertility treatments for #2 and it just happens naturally.

Tasha - Thanks too! Great news about finishing the nursery! I know I was so excited when it was done and things started to feel a bit more real then! And hooray for surprise shower.

Brandy - I think you need to change your status to PG!! I was obsessed with looking at Nurseries! I love to decorate!


----------



## ~Brandy~

snowflakes120 said:


> May - Your BD schedule looks great. FX for a BFP!
> 
> Stacer - Thanks! I'm quite smitten with him! We are going to start NTNP around the holidays. I also have wait for AF to be back from breastfeeding - I plan on BF til he is 6 months and then start weaning. Also, since I had to have a C-Section Dr. said to wait til the New Year but we're gonna be bad and start just a tiny bit early. Really hoping that we won't need fertility treatments for #2 and it just happens naturally.
> 
> Tasha - Thanks too! Great news about finishing the nursery! I know I was so excited when it was done and things started to feel a bit more real then! And hooray for surprise shower.
> 
> Brandy - I think you need to change your status to PG!! I was obsessed with looking at Nurseries! I love to decorate!

Does it sound silly that I am scared to death to change it? LOL :dohh:


----------



## Sunny skies

Stacer, congrats on the twins. How exciting!!

Brandy, congrats on the BFP.

Munchkin, welcome and good luck.

Tasha, glad your nusery is done, would love to see pics.

May, I hope your last attempt before the IUI works. 

Lisa, Kellan is such s cutie. Sounds like motherhood is going well with thoughts of number 2.

AFM, AF got me a few days ago, I've just been really down so I didn't want to bring my negative energy to thd thread. I decided to take a break this month from fertility treatments and then make a decision. I just feel IUI is to small a chance with the one tube they may be partially blocked and DH's issues. I rather save the money and put it towards IVF down the road.

Kristina, I miss you, hope your doing well.


----------



## stacergirl

Brandy-definitely getting darker! Id definitely chalk it up to a BFP!!!! Yay! Congrats!! Now the dreaded wait to see how many buns you're cooking!! We also look at nurseries all the time but haven't started yet. I really want to do a surfer/beach scene! But we will see! 

Tasha-yay that's great! And good thing you got that fan, I'm sure the ventilation helped a lot. That's great you had your shower! So awesome! And if dh is back 2 weeks before edd, does that mean he will be here for the delivery?? Oh I hope so!!! 

May-yes you so deserve it!!!


----------



## stacergirl

Sunny-so sorry you're feeling down! I think you should definitely do whatever you think is best and makes you feel the most comfortable. They are both pretty expensive, and the medications are really expensive too. I am leaning towards ivf for you too just because then it won't matter what ovary you ovulate from, but obviously understand that ivf isn't for everyone! So that's obviously up to you to decide. But Were always here for you!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Urggg, so frustrated. Just got a letter from my insurance company that the baseline blood work I did at the RE's office isn't covered because it was sent to an out of network lab. WTF??? It's close to $1600!!!!!! I mean the blood was drawn at the RE's office, who is in network. They know Quest Labs is in network with my insurance. Why would they send it elsewhere and not inform me that it will not be covered? I didn't authorize this! Dh is supposed to get a new SA and blood work tomorrow at 8am, I better not find out that we have to pay for the whole cost of that as well or I am going to be really pissed off. I have to get up at 6am to make this appointment so they better not mess with me. Anyone know the logistics of how I can fight this with my RE's office? I am really ticked off!!! Makes me feel like I have been cheated and don't want to continue with them!


----------



## stacergirl

May-I'm sorry! I work with ob offices and if they send the blood to the wrong lab by their mistake, generally they cover the costs. They should know which lab your insurance is covered by and send it to that lab. I would call the RE office and speak with the manager. Tell them what happened and how it was an issue with their staff sending it to the wrong place, not you going to the wrong place. I hope they can figure it out for you! Good luck with everything else!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

So we went in today for DH's blood work and semen analysis. They said both would be covered since they are doing some of the work in-house and the others being sent to an in-network lab. When I asked about my statement, they said that its for genetic testing in which my in-network lab (Quest) doesn't do. So they sent it out to another lab that is out of network. Well I told them I should have been told about this and not get slapped with a statement for $1600. The nurse is going to figure out what happened and get back to me. Oh, and I never received confirmations of our appointment because my phone number on their system is wrong even though I have asked them to correct it 3 times!!!!

On another note, all my genetic and infectious disease blood results came back negative! Yay! Now let's hope DH's results are good too. Keeping my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

BamBamsMaMa said:


> So we went in today for DH's blood work and semen analysis. They said both would be covered since they are doing some of the work in-house and the others being sent to an in-network lab. When I asked about my statement, they said that its for genetic testing in which my in-network lab (Quest) doesn't do. So they sent it out to another lab that is out of network. Well I told them I should have been told about this and not get slapped with a statement for $1600. The nurse is going to figure out what happened and get back to me. Oh, and I never received confirmations of our appointment because my phone number on their system is wrong even though I have asked them to correct it 3 times!!!!
> 
> On another note, all my genetic and infectious disease blood results came back negative! Yay! Now let's hope DH's results are good too. Keeping my fingers crossed!!!!

Congrats on your blood work and Fx that they get it straightened out with insurance!


----------



## Mumtodogs

Hello ladies! I want to give this plan a go! I just mc early at 5w+5 3 days ago, so need to wait until normal AF arrives but I'll be stalking the board between now and then!! 

Can I ask, are you allowed sex at other times than those stated? I'm just not lookin forward to the gaps at the beginning an end! I don't think DH would be either!! Also, I drink it's of water during ovulation because of poor CM, so OPK don't always work for me, can I BD everyday for 3 days before / after temp spike instead? 

Thanks! X


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies!! Just checking in, hope everyone is doing well! 

May-any word on your results? 

Tasha-is that baby coming soon? 

Sunny-I see you're about to ovulate? You doing the bd? 

Brandy-congrats! I see your ultrasound is next week. Very exciting! Let us know how many babies you got in there!! 

Snow-that's great you will ntnp around the holidays! Hopefully you'll get your natural Bfp for your second!! 

Mumtodogs-welcome! Best of luck with the SMEP! It does work!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Hi Stacer, no word on anything yet. I am 12DPO today and we are waiting on AF so that I can make an appt with the RE to start the process for IUI. I guess I'll get the results when I see the RE. As of now, I haven't ordered the injectable meds yet because I am leaning towards doing the first cycle naturally. Such a hard decision. 

How are you? How are you feeling? Oh, I wish I was having twins like you!! :).


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi ladies I'm still waiting for my first ov/AF after my mc 3 weeks ago today. I know I can't start SMEP til next month but I am hoping to do it over my fertile time anyway of I actually ov at all this month!!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Ladies, I need some good vibes today. My RE just told me my husband's new semen analysis results were worst than last time.

17 million/cc concentration
8% motility
1% normal morphology

I also started spotting today so AF should be here tomorrow. I have to make an appt to see the RE Monday (CD 3). I still don't know if I want to do the IUI with injectable hormones. In fact, I haven't even ordered them yet. I am just so gutted. Was really there's some improvements as DH has been dieting and taking tons if supplements. I just feel like the IUIs will not work if DH's numbers are poor and I have to do 3 IUIs before my insurance approves me for IVF. I didn't even want to consider IVF but it seems like that's our only option at this point.


----------



## stacergirl

Good luck munchkin! 

May-sorry to hear about the SA results. :( wasn't it snowflakes (or someone on here) who got pregnant with iui when their husband had low sperm count? There still is hope with iui in my opinion, especially because they filter the good sperm out and out theyre closer so they don't have far to swim. You could still try your one cycle unmedicated and then if by chance that doesn't work then do the next cycle medicated so there's more eggs available for his sperm? You seem like the type of person who needs to take one step at a time and have that fail before you move on to the next (as opposed to just jumping ahead). So take your steps slowly. No need to rush. And I think after (hopefully this doesn't happen) 3 failed iuis youll be on board with Ivf. But that's just my opinion. And hopefully you won't need Ivf, but I'm just saying that if you do make it to that point I think you'll be ready. So just take it slow now. Hugs!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry May about DH report. Hugs! As you know, I did do IUI but my hubby's numbers came out amazing. Think about IUI this way. The RE will do a sperm wash ensuring your getting the best of best of hubby's swimmers. Your RE's idea of using injectibles is so you have a few egg targets for them to swim to instead of just one egg. They are putting his swimmers right exactly where they need to be - this way they won't get tired and are already at the door of the egg instead of having to swim up the crazy aisle of your cervix. I think you got a great chance of IUI working! Have faith! Xoxo


----------



## Mumtodogs

BamBam - Sorry I don't know what a lot of that means! I'm new to all the terminology, but I know how it feels to be down and in need of picking up, so I'm sending you a cyber hug...


----------



## ~Brandy~

BamBamsMaMa said:


> Ladies, I need some good vibes today. My RE just told me my husband's new semen analysis results were worst than last time.
> 
> 17 million/cc concentration
> 8% motility
> 1% normal morphology
> 
> I also started spotting today so AF should be here tomorrow. I have to make an appt to see the RE Monday (CD 3). I still don't know if I want to do the IUI with injectable hormones. In fact, I haven't even ordered them yet. I am just so gutted. Was really there's some improvements as DH has been dieting and taking tons if supplements. I just feel like the IUIs will not work if DH's numbers are poor and I have to do 3 IUIs before my insurance approves me for IVF. I didn't even want to consider IVF but it seems like that's our only option at this point.

I think with the low count and motility that you would be a great candidate for ICSI. But if you need to do 3 cycles of IUI to get approved for the IVF then I would do them. You still have a shot with an IUI with low motility it is going to give you a better shot I believe than natural.

I wish you the best :hugs:


----------



## Tasha S.

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been absent lately, DH left last weekend for job-related purposes (he's coming back in another 3 weeks) so I'm staying at my parents-in-law's farm and have been busy with all the activity! 

May: I'm so sorry about the poor numbers! :hugs: But as the other girls have been saying, I think there's still hope! It only takes one good one to be at the right place at the right time. :flower: I'm praying that IUI works for you!!

Brandy: Keep us posted on your ultrasound results!

Stacer: LOL! I hope this baby isn't coming too soon! I still have 5 weeks until EDD, but I've been having pretty regular contractions, last night was scary. I took a hot bath and it only made them worse. I just want her to stay in at least until my DH comes home!! That's at least another 3 weeks. I'm practically on bed-rest to keep the contractions under control. How are you feeling?! 

Sunny: Thinking of you, hope you're doing well! :flower:


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Thanks for the good vibes. Unfortunate, we have taken a step backwards this month. Our RE said our chances of IUI being successful is very slim. He thinks we should see a urologist to address dh's problem before proceeding with treatment. He's leaving it up to me. If I still want to go ahead with IUI, he would do it. But he thinks it will be no different than if we tried ourselves at home. So we have decided to skip this month and seek a urologist's opinion and go from there. I did consider maybe doing the IUI anyways just to knock it out since I need 3 before my insurance would pay for the IVF. But I want to have the best chance we can with the IUI so that will have to wait. I guess I won't be pregnant this year. :(


----------



## Tasha S.

I'm so so sorry May!!! But I think you're making a wise decision. Do you know anything about urologists and helping with sperm quality? I wouldn't count you out for this year though! :winkwink: We're here for you hun!!! xoxox


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - We are just now looking into finding a urologists. We were hoping all the supplements my DH is on would help, instead, his results are worst. So I don't know what's going on. We are both so frustrated. A part of me just wants to do the IUI. Even though the chances are slim, at least the sperm is placed closer to the egg and I don't have to worry about them not making it there. Problem is the morphology is so poor this time that even if the sperm gets to the egg, it might not be able to penetrate. I don't know if I want to chance it. Plus I really wanted to have a best shot with IUI so that perhaps I would not have to do IVF. 

On another note, I am happy to hear you are getting all along well with your pregnancy. How time flies! Hoping your bean will stay put until your DH comes back!! Good luck!


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha-fx your little one stays put until your Fh gets back!!! Stay in that Ned and take it easy!! 

May-definitely don't think youre out for this year, there's still 4 more months left! I think speaking with a urologist is a good idea. I know of a girl who's dh is on hcg injections twice a week to hopefully increase speem count. On another note, doctors aren't always right, so take their advice but do what you want to do! You just never know! I agree with what brandy said about Icsi though, it works well from what I've heard. Keep us posted!! Hugs!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I just got back to work from my ultrasound and there is TWINS! They are both measuring the exact same size. We were able to see the sac and the yoke with the fetal poles making a tiny appearance. We thought we saw the heartbeats but she didn&#8217;t want to say 100% 

But all looks well!! We go back in a week :)


----------



## stacergirl

Brandy-Congrats! Very exciting!!! 

Hope everyone else is good! 

I'm going in for another scan tomorrow. Hoping all goes well!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

stacergirl said:


> Brandy-Congrats! Very exciting!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is good!
> 
> I'm going in for another scan tomorrow. Hoping all goes well!!

Good luck with your scan :) You wont need luck though!


----------



## Tasha S.

Congrats Brandy!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

stacergirl said:


> Brandy-Congrats! Very exciting!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is good!
> 
> I'm going in for another scan tomorrow. Hoping all goes well!!

How did your scan go?


----------



## snowflakes120

Brandy - congrats on the twins!! 

Stacer - sorry about baby A but happy for baby b!!


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! 

Snowflakes-thank you! Been a rough day...didn't want to bring the bad news on the board. 

Brandy-baby a didn't make it, heart stopped beating, must've been a chromosomal issue. Baby b is doing great though, so it was a bitter sweet day! Hope my news doesn't worry you.. Didn't want to say anything in fear that it would, but thanks for asking. When is your next scan? The 13th or do you have one sooner? I'm sure your babies will be fine! 

I came straight home after the doctors appointment. Been lounging around all day, trying to mourn so I can be in as good of shape as soon as possible. It will be hard though moving forward with only one as we had 2, saw 2, heard their heartbeats and such. I know you ladies understand. So thankful that we will most likely end up with one baby though! 

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

stacergirl said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Snowflakes-thank you! Been a rough day...didn't want to bring the bad news on the board.
> 
> Brandy-baby a didn't make it, heart stopped beating, must've been a chromosomal issue. Baby b is doing great though, so it was a bitter sweet day! Hope my news doesn't worry you.. Didn't want to say anything in fear that it would, but thanks for asking. When is your next scan? The 13th or do you have one sooner? I'm sure your babies will be fine!
> 
> I came straight home after the doctors appointment. Been lounging around all day, trying to mourn so I can be in as good of shape as soon as possible. It will be hard though moving forward with only one as we had 2, saw 2, heard their heartbeats and such. I know you ladies understand. So thankful that we will most likely end up with one baby though!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well!!

:hugs: It is a fear of mine but what will be will be. I would rather you share what you wish to share to feel better.

I am soo very sorry for the loss. You're right it is bitter sweet and in the end you will have a very precious baby.


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks brandy, means a lot. I just remember how I felt reading other people's horror stories early on, so didn't want to contribute to anyone's fear. But I appreciate your kind words!


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacer, I'm so so sorry for Baby A! :hugs: So glad Baby B is doing well though!!!! I hope you're doing okay!!


----------



## fairyy

Brandy: Oh u have twins there. Congrats :)
Btw do u mind telling your pre bfp symptoms ? And when u DTD to get that bfp ?


----------



## ~Brandy~

fairyy said:


> Brandy: Oh u have twins there. Congrats :)
> Btw do u mind telling your pre bfp symptoms ? And when u DTD to get that bfp ?

I had to move on to ivf. To date and before bfp I have had no symptoms at all. I just know they were there and all ok on Monday at my last scan.


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacer - I am so sorry about baby A. Glad baby B is nice and snug. We are here for you, as you are here for us. Feel better and be so grateful you at least have one in there.


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey girls!! Miss hearing from you!! 

May: Hun, how are you?!?! Any conclusive decisions made?? Thinking of you!! :flower:

Sunny: Also thinking of you! How are things with you??

Stacer: I hope you're doing okay and that you have the support you need! Hugs! :hugs:

Brandy: Any updates? :flower:

AFM: DH is still gone for another 2 weeks, unfortunately I found out on Thursday that this baby is breech! I have a manual inversion appointment scheduled for this coming Wednesday. Chances are slim, but the procedure can induce labour and my dr said they won't stop/prevent it if it does happen which would mean DH would miss the birth. Also, I have a final exam scheduled for 2 days later (the Friday) AND my twin sister's wedding is on the Saturday (3 days later), so I'm praying that I won't be induced! I'm really doing okay though, I'm not stressing very much as this is completely out of my control. I figure the worse case scenario (that I do go into labour or something happens--apparently the procedure has its risks--and they have to perform an emergency C-section...and I miss my final exam and my sister's wedding) still ends happily no matter what, I just need to be brave and believe I can do this on my own. :thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> Hey girls!! Miss hearing from you!!
> 
> May: Hun, how are you?!?! Any conclusive decisions made?? Thinking of you!! :flower:
> 
> Sunny: Also thinking of you! How are things with you??
> 
> Stacer: I hope you're doing okay and that you have the support you need! Hugs! :hugs:
> 
> Brandy: Any updates? :flower:
> 
> AFM: DH is still gone for another 2 weeks, unfortunately I found out on Thursday that this baby is breech! I have a manual inversion appointment scheduled for this coming Wednesday. Chances are slim, but the procedure can induce labour and my dr said they won't stop/prevent it if it does happen which would mean DH would miss the birth. Also, I have a final exam scheduled for 2 days later (the Friday) AND my twin sister's wedding is on the Saturday (3 days later), so I'm praying that I won't be induced! I'm really doing okay though, I'm not stressing very much as this is completely out of my control. I figure the worse case scenario (that I do go into labour or something happens--apparently the procedure has its risks--and they have to perform an emergency C-section...and I miss my final exam and my sister's wedding) still ends happily no matter what, I just need to be brave and believe I can do this on my own. :thumbup:

Oh my that is so much for you to take in on your own!! I hope it all works out and you wont go into labor from the procedure.


Same ole here right now.. I have 0 symptoms but I know the babies are there and healthy since I saw them last Monday:happydance: I have another scan on Tuesday so I cant wait to see how much they have already grown!


----------



## MandaAnda

Tasha, have you looked into moxibustion? Or look at the Spinning Babies website. Some people swear by reflexology as well. And you always have the option of a breech vaginal delivery. Best wishes whatever you decide. xx


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha, really hoping your baby waits to make an appearance. Even though I know you can do this on your own, I just hope you don't have to!! Please let us know what happens! We will be anxiously awaiting your results!! 

Afm-I'm ok, doing a little better. I think I'm still in a bit of denial that I'm even pregnant still just because I feel great. Other than being tired and a couple other things, no really complaints. I think my uterus is pushing my tummy out because even though I'm not showing, my belly looks bigger. Of course I'm acting like I'm pregnant by taking the necessary precautions, I just don't feel like I am. I go back to work tomorrow, but having time off to reflect and take for myself was nice.


----------



## Tasha S.

Manda: What's moxibustion?? I checked out websites (the Spinning Babies website included) and I got more scared than anything because under certain exercises they say not to do it if you're not 100% certain. I feel cheated out of being able to do anything natural at this point because I didn't have a fair ultrasound confirming the breech position. I only got one ultrasound at 20 weeks, and last Thursday (at 35.5 weeks) my doctor tried to detect (for the first time) the position of the baby. She doesn't have a good ultra-sound machine, she has an ancient thing that barely shows anything. She could make out a circle shape under my right rib, and nothing on the bottom. I have NO idea where the umbilical cord is (like, if it's around the baby's neck, I shouldn't be doing those exercises, that's what happened to my SIL recently. She was doing the exercises but she shouldn't have been because it was dangerous to her baby. She ended up having to do a c-section). I'm not down to giving birth to a breech, I'd opt for a c-section as I feel breech birth is too risky for a first birth. I just wish I knew where the umbilical cord was. If I knew everything was safe, I'd go do acupuncture, it worked for my sister! But the only fair ultra-sound that they're going to give me is on Wednesday and it will be right before the manual inversion. I feel like my hands are tied. How's your pregnancy going?! 

Stacer: Glad you're feeling a bit better! :hugs: I totally understand the "not feeling pregnant", and girl, I am so happy that you don't have to be sick! Do you have an ultra-sound coming up soon? Do you get more follow-ups than the norm? 

Brandy: Glad everything is going well! :flower:


----------



## MandaAnda

Tasha, it's explained well here: https://www.birthinternational.com/articles/midwifery/37-if-your-baby-is-breech And a nuchal cord is VERY normal and *usually* not a problem (any problem with baby's heart rate would be picked up) - https://midwifethinking.com/2010/07/29/nuchal-cords/ All that said, I hope the doctor's palpation and machine were off and the scan before the ECV shows baby in a great head down position.

My pregnancy is great, thanks. The SPD is horrid, but I'm hoping it'll disappear at birth. Just have to stay comfy and avoid ouchy things. :)


----------



## Tasha S.

Manda: Thanks so much for the links!! I'll def check them out!! Oooh, take care of those hips!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my second scan today and the babies are healthy :happydance::happydance:


Baby A HB 122 and measuring in at 6w6d
Baby B HB 131 and measuring in at 7w1d


I have never been so relieved. I thought the best moment was getting my BFP but this has beaten it by far!! :cloud9:


----------



## Tasha S.

So happy for you Brandy!!!! :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> So happy for you Brandy!!!! :flower:

Is your manual inversion tomorrow!? Sorry if I lost track of the day.

If it is and it has a potential of sending you into labor is there a reason they are not doing it in the weeks to come since you still have 4 weeks? That would buy your DH time to be home.


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey girls!! So I had my inversion appointment this afternoon (Brandy, the reason they were doing it today is because the longer you wait, the less space there is for baby to turn around since she's growing and there is less and less amniotic fluid at the end!), thankfully nothing happened to provoke labour...but it was unsuccessful. This baby doesn't want to budge! I have a c-section scheduled for September 3rd (@ 39 weeks), that's in 17 days! I can't believe it! DH will be home by August 25th, so he'll be there, I'm so happy! :flower: Obviously, if she flips on her own in the meantime, the operation will be cancelled. But the doctor said that because of where the placenta is, there is little chance that she'll flip. She still suggested that I try acupuncture though, so I will! 
How's everyone else doing? xoxo


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> Hey girls!! So I had my inversion appointment this afternoon (Brandy, the reason they were doing it today is because the longer you wait, the less space there is for baby to turn around since she's growing and there is less and less amniotic fluid at the end!), thankfully nothing happened to provoke labour...but it was unsuccessful. This baby doesn't want to budge! I have a c-section scheduled for September 3rd (@ 39 weeks), that's in 17 days! I can't believe it! DH will be home by August 25th, so he'll be there, I'm so happy! :flower: Obviously, if she flips on her own in the meantime, the operation will be cancelled. But the doctor said that because of where the placenta is, there is little chance that she'll flip. She still suggested that I try acupuncture though, so I will!
> How's everyone else doing? xoxo

Oh what great news! So excited for you


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha-that's great! So glad things are working out so dh can be with you for the delivery! I hear c-sections are the way to go! Honestly though, because they're scheduled so you know exactly when they're happening and theres no ripping and tearing going on down there! Best of luck! Are you all ready for baby? Did you have a baby shower? 

Manda-glad your pregnancy is going well. When are you due? 

Brandy-Congrats! 

May-what did you and dh decide to do this cycle? 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Stacer - We have decided to see an urologist and go from there. We are researching for one now but haven't made an appt yet. Seems like this whole process has taken a back seat. :(

How are you doing?


----------



## stacergirl

May-that's good! I'm glad you're sticking with your gut and doing what you think is best. Good luck on the urologist search, hope you find someone good and they're able to help! 

I'm doing ok. Counting down the days to 13 weeks so I can start feeling excited again! I just don't want to get my hopes up if something else were to go wrong. Thanks for asking! :)


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey girls! Everyone's been so quiet as of late! How is everyone doing?!?! xoxo

May, I hope you're finding encouraging info concerning urologists! :flower:

AFM: Baby is still breech, 11 more days until scheduled c-section!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> Hey girls! Everyone's been so quiet as of late! How is everyone doing?!?! xoxo
> 
> May, I hope you're finding encouraging info concerning urologists! :flower:
> 
> AFM: Baby is still breech, 11 more days until scheduled c-section!

Turn baby turn!! 

I am good.... no pregnancy symptoms still. But I am trying to just hope that I am one of the lucky ones and sail through my first trimester. I would LOVE to have an uneventful pregnancy. My 3rd scan will be 9/3 to see how much bigger the beans are!

The last time I saw them their HB's were 122 and 131 :cloud9:


----------



## Tasha S.

~Brandy~ said:


> Turn baby turn!!
> 
> I am good.... no pregnancy symptoms still. But I am trying to just hope that I am one of the lucky ones and sail through my first trimester. I would LOVE to have an uneventful pregnancy. My 3rd scan will be 9/3 to see how much bigger the beans are!
> 
> The last time I saw them their HB's were 122 and 131 :cloud9:

Haha! Thanks Brandy! I don't think she'll turn though, I feel like she tries to, but there isn't enough room in there! She's in a perfect U position with her bum at the bottom and her head and feet meeting at the top. She kicks her feet and pushes her head against my side, I try to massage where her head is and encourage it to go down, but she just doesn't seem to be able to! The manual inversion that they tried at the hospital didn't work, the doctors said she was too snug in there! :haha: So your scan is for September 3rd?!?! That's the same day as my c-section! :flower: I really hope you have a good first tri, Brandy!!! As uneventful as possible! xox


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies!!
Tasha-you're so close to your csection! You must be so excited! Did you have a baby shower? Are you all ready? 

Brandy-that's the same day I go in for my 12 week check up, but I'll actually be 13 weeks. And btw I don't have many symptoms either, so don't worry! 

I actually got in to see the doctor last Tuesday for peace of mind with baby b. the baby's heartbeat was 166 and flipping around on the screen lots! It is super cute! So looks like after all this that we will get one baby to take home, which I'm excited about!! Last night I had a Bday dinner with my friends. And after dinner we passed out mini versions of a candy bar that just so happens to be our last name and than told them were expecting! It was so exciting! Everyone is so happy for us! We really haven't told many more people about the ivf, not that I'm embarrassed, I just don't think it's their business. The point is we are pregnant and that's all that matters! 

May-did you find a good doctor yet? Hope you're doing well! 

How's everyone else??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats great all 3 of us have something exciting happening that day :) I cant wait


----------



## Tasha S.

Ooh, girls that is exciting! September 3rd is going to be a big day! :flower:

Stacer: I'm super happy for Baby B!!!! 166 is a pretty solid heart-rate! My baby's heart-rate borders on being too fast: it's often in the 160's, but then it shoots up to 180, even 190! I saw it once at 200 (but only for a few seconds), that scared me! :haha: I'm glad you're enjoying announcing your good news! :flower: You don't have to tell about the IVF, like you said, that's not the point! :winkwink: Yes, I did have a baby-shower when I was at 33ish weeks...and I just finished putting all the baby clothes away this morning! I am getting excited!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> Ooh, girls that is exciting! September 3rd is going to be a big day! :flower:
> 
> Stacer: I'm super happy for Baby B!!!! 166 is a pretty solid heart-rate! My baby's heart-rate borders on being too fast: it's often in the 160's, but then it shoots up to 180, even 190! I saw it once at 200 (but only for a few seconds), that scared me! :haha: I'm glad you're enjoying announcing your good news! :flower: You don't have to tell about the IVF, like you said, that's not the point! :winkwink: Yes, I did have a baby-shower when I was at 33ish weeks...and I just finished putting all the baby clothes away this morning! I am getting excited!

I know you put off finishing the nursery because you were busy with classes and such right? Did you get it all done? Do you wanna share pics?


----------



## dove830

Hi ladies, 

Just popping in quickly, as Lucas is starting to stir...glad to see lots of good news here:) Tasha, if you don't have a belly band, get one. Makes it a little less painful while recovering from a C-section. Also, bigger underwear, so the band doesn't rub the incision, and very comfy and loose pants. So excited for you, girl! Oh! And some nipple cream for breastfeeding....make sure you use it after every feed...the first 2 weeks are the hardest:)


----------



## Munchkin30

Well hello ladies :wave: 

I'm popping in from the other end of the SMEP journey. I'm on cd7 of my first cycle after my missed miscarriage at 12 weeks. I ovulated last month on cd27 and we did try but not properly. This month we're doing smep but as I don't ov until cd16/17 we're starting on cd10. Yay! 

Hello to all and here's to a cracking first (and hopefully last!) month in the SMEP club!

Xxx


----------



## stacergirl

Hi munchkin! Nice to see u here! Best of luck to you with SMEP! It works, however some of us has to move on to ivf or iuis! Hope it works for you and you get a sticky bean!!

Tasha-best of luck tomorrow! Can't wait to see pictures of you'd little girl!! Hope everything goes well! 

Brandy-good luck in your appt tomorrow, but I'm sure it will go great!! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha popped in to say GL tomorrow!! How exciting :) 

Thanks Stacer I am a nervous wreck.


----------



## stacergirl

Brandy-so am I!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

I'll be thinking of all you ladies tomorrow!! Such a big day!! Can't wait to see your baby girl Tasha. A scan photo from Brandy!! And hearing how your appt went too Stacer!! 

I go back to work tomorrow and Kellan goes into daycare. It's going to be a super hard day for me. I predict lots of crying. It has been great being able to stay home with him and am thankful for the time I did have. Lots of great memories I will cherish.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha I hope your delivery went well :) 



I saw both babies today in ultrasound! Both were literally dancing all over the place. Both measured 10w4d ahead of schedule. Heartbeat for baby A was 171 and B was 168. Baby A had hiccups too so it was so cute. we counted their fingers thats how well you could see them! Totally made my day. Doctor told me just to rest up and not worry that everything was perfect :)


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey girls!!

Brandy: So happy to hear about your ultrasound!!! :flower:

Stacer: Thinking of you today!!

Dove: Thanks so much for your advice! I went out and bought granny panties! :haha: And nipple cream! :winkwink: We still need to see a pic of your little Lucas!

Snowflakes: Good to hear from you! I'm sorry to hear about your heart-ache about starting work again, I can only imagine! I remember when my older sister left her firstborn at my parents' for the first time when she had to go back to work, she cried too! It's normal! :hugs:

May: Thinking of you hun!! 

Munchkin: Good luck and welcome here!!

AFM: I'm sorry I didn't get back to you girls sooner! My internet is down (I'm at my parents' right now). My c-section was pushed to tomorrow (Sept 4th), DH and I have to be at the hospital for 7am! I'm super nervous and excited! I'll let you girls know how it goes afterwards. I attached some pics of the nursery, I hope they open!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0170.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0169.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0171.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ~Brandy~

Its beautiful Tasha!

Ok GL tomorrow I will be thinking of you.. You get to meet the baby tomorrow yay!


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha - Thinking of you and hope everything goes perfect tomorrow!


----------



## stacergirl

Bravdt-that's great! Congrats! 

Tasha-hope everything went well yesterday! So excited for you! Love the nursery! 

May-hope youre doing well!!

Sunny-how are you? Haven't heard from you in a while.

Manda-how are you? 

Munchkin-any luck hun? 

Snow-so sorry you're back to work. That's gotta be tough! Hope you're making due though! 


Dove-congrats on baby Lucas!! I'm sure you're enjoying him!


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Hey girls!!
> 
> Brandy: So happy to hear about your ultrasound!!! :flower:
> 
> Stacer: Thinking of you today!!
> 
> Dove: Thanks so much for your advice! I went out and bought granny panties! :haha: And nipple cream! :winkwink: We still need to see a pic of your little Lucas!
> 
> Snowflakes: Good to hear from you! I'm sorry to hear about your heart-ache about starting work again, I can only imagine! I remember when my older sister left her firstborn at my parents' for the first time when she had to go back to work, she cried too! It's normal! :hugs:
> 
> May: Thinking of you hun!!
> 
> 
> 
> Munchkin: Good luck and welcome here!!
> 
> AFM: I'm sorry I didn't get back to you girls sooner! My internet is down (I'm at my parents' right now). My c-section was pushed to tomorrow (Sept 4th), DH and I have to be at the hospital for 7am! I'm super nervous and excited! I'll let you girls know how it goes afterwards. I attached some pics of the nursery, I hope they open!

Hoping all went well for you today, Tasha:)


----------



## MandaAnda

stacergirl said:


> Bravdt-that's great! Congrats!
> 
> Tasha-hope everything went well yesterday! So excited for you! Love the nursery!
> 
> May-hope youre doing well!!
> 
> Sunny-how are you? Haven't heard from you in a while.
> 
> Manda-how are you?
> 
> Munchkin-any luck hun?
> 
> Snow-so sorry you're back to work. That's gotta be tough! Hope you're making due though!
> 
> 
> Dove-congrats on baby Lucas!! I'm sure you're enjoying him!

I'm good, thanks. About two months to go and on track for my home birth. Hope you're well. xx


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey girls! Popping in really quick to say thanks to all of you for your best wishes! I attached a picture of little Anastasia Zoe Schneider! :cloud9: The C-section was rougher than I expected. I'm really tired right now but I'll check in on you girls in a few days to check out how you all are doing! xoxo
 



Attached Files:







Ana!.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> Hey girls! Popping in really quick to say thanks to all of you for your best wishes! I attached a picture of little Anastasia Zoe Schneider! :cloud9: The C-section was rougher than I expected. I'm really tired right now but I'll check in on you girls in a few days to check out how you all are doing! xoxo

OMG she is beautiful! Rest up :)


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha-a huge congrats!!! She's gorgeous! Love the name! Hope you feel better soon! 

Manda-wow you're doing a home birth?! I'm impressed! Will you be having a midwife or a doula to assist? 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## dove830

Awwww, Tasha, she's just beautiful!
Hope your recovery is going well, can't wait for details:)


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome to the world Anastasia!! She's gorgeous Tasha!! LOVE her little birdie outfit ;) FX for a speedy recovery.


----------



## MandaAnda

Stacer, all low risk women are under midwifery care in the UK, so I'll be calling a midwife out. I'll have a doula as well (doulas are birth partners, not healthcare professionals) to protect my space and do whatever needs doing so I can get on with birthing. ;)


----------



## Tasha S.

Hi girls!!!! How is everyone doing?! :flower:

May: Any advances on finding a urologist?! I miss you!

Sunny: How are you doing hun?!

Brandy: You already know the gender?!?! That's super early to know, how can they tell?!?! :cloud9:

Stacer: How is everything going with you?! 

Dove: How are you doing?! Thank you SOOOO much for your advice on the high-waisted panties and nipple cream, life savers! 

Manda: How is your pelvis?

AFM: I'm almost all recovered! I found the cesarean really tough. DH was only allowed in the operating room for 8 minutes (the time it took to pull our baby out, I could hear the surgeons speaking behind the curtain that she was really hard to pull out! :haha: It took 8 minutes!!) when the operation lasted about 45 minutes (plus prep time, which took about 25ish min). When baby was out, I saw a flash of her before she was ushered out of the room with DH....and then I only saw them an hour and a half later! I was in the recovery room SOOOO drugged up with others who had undergone different types of surgeries, wondering if I had really had a baby at all! :haha: Meeting up with baby and DH was amazing, but the follow-up of the c-section was rough. The nurses were so busy that they were skipping out on giving me meds... I was supposed to get them every 3-4 hours, but sometimes 7 hours would go by with nothing. It took me a while to figure out that they were doing that (like, when I'd wake up crying with pain), and then I had to start keeping track of when I was supposed to get the meds and call the nurses myself! It was horrendous, they lost control of my pain management so then I had to be put on narcotics! I was SOOOO drugged up. And then because the hospital was so full, they sent me home after 48 hours. I couldn't even walk properly or go to the bathroom on my own, and I was still trembling with pain. BUT DH was wonderfully supportive and helpful and little Anastasia was more than worth it, I'd do it all over again for the blessing that she is!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha- Ahh I am so sorry that your hospital stay was not top notch :( But you're right you LO is so worth it I am sure :) She is beautiful!

They were able to tell the gender with the Maternit21 and Harmony test. Normally its hard to tell with twins unless they are both girls :) They look for the "Y" and if there is no Y then you have 2 girls. If there is a Y present you have either 2 boys or a boy and a girl.. so we kind of lucked out ;)


----------



## MandaAnda

Tasha, so sorry about the surgery and recovery being so tough. I'm glad you've a gorgeous baby to cuddle on though!

My pelvis is surprisingly good. (Touch wood!) just having to take it easy. Everything else normal and boring, just how I want it. :)


----------



## Tasha S.

Brandy: Wow!! So cool! Are those tests amniocentesis tests?? And you have one teenage son, right? No daughters yet (I mean, aside from your twins!)? 

Manda: That's wonderful about your pelvis! I had such bad sciatica at the end of my pregnancy, I had to sleep sitting haha! Only a month and a half to go for you!! Do you know the gender, or are you keeping it a surprise?


----------



## MandaAnda

I still have to get up slowly, and I'm so worried it'll get bad again at some point, but I'm trying to enjoy it while it lasts! We're expecting boy number 2! I'll be truly outnumbered!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha it was a blood test. 

We have a 21 year old daughter and a son who's turning 18


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! 

Brandy-congrats on the girls, how fun! And according to my doc, you're in the 2nd tri!!! Although I know some docs say 14 weeks is 2nd tri.

Tasha-wow what a rough delivery experience! I'm so glad Anastasia was worth all of it though! I'm sure she's keeping you busy your enjoying every moment!! Send any good pointers you have this way! Lol how long are you out of work for? 

Manda-cobgrats on boy number two, hopefully they won't gang up on you too bad! ;) Did you guys pick a name? 

Hope everyone else is well! 

Afm-I had my gender scan yesterday, I was so nervous that everything was ok but it was!! I'm happy to announce we are team BLUE!!! Very excited! You know, I wanted a girl but I'm actually excited its a boy even though I kinda knew all along it was a boy. I guess I just had a feeling and it was right!!! It definitely feels more real now! I can start picturing what HEs going to looks like and be like and everything! No better feeling! Everything went so perfect to plan yesterday too! The ultrasound tech was great and we were able to still see the baby without revealing the secret. So then I went and picked out a "daddy's girl" outfit and a "mommys lil man" outfit and had the cashier pack one up without showing me the price etc-she was excited to be doing this for me! She told me to come back and tell her what I think! Lol then went home and we video taped us unwrapping it and it was so much fun! I liked doing it just me and dh and especially having an outfit for baby as well bc it was just that much more exciting!! Then dh and I went to dinner. We mailed gender reveal scratch off cards to some family out of state and gave a few to friends and they loved that as well! So I'm happy! I feel like I can just sit back and relax now!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats stacergirl! How cute team blue


----------



## MandaAnda

Stacergirl, planning on Thomas Daniel. I'm a bit meh about the middle name.


----------



## Tasha S.

May & Sunny, thinking of you girls! How are you both doing? xox


----------



## BamBamsMaMa

Tasha S. said:


> May & Sunny, thinking of you girls! How are you both doing? xox

Tasha, thanks for being so sweet as always! I haven't been on here for so long that I didn't even realized they changed the design of the website! 

Things are boring on my end. We are still TTC. DH went to see an urologist and had ultrasound/blood work done. His hormones seems to be ok. Ultrasound shows slight left side varicocele. We are going back to the urologist soon to see what our next step should be. However, I did get so speak to another urologist and he said that it's not worth doing varicocele surgery because it might not help with sperm count/morph/motility. He even said that DH's analysis does not look that bad. He said we should just go ahead and try IUI. I will wait for the second opinion and go from there. DH and I have decided to wait until after the new year to start IUI.

I think I am 7 DPO today. On 4 DPO, I had this really uncomfortable dull pain on my left side that lasted almost 2 days. I also found a little spotting on my toilet paper at one point. I am wondering if I miscalculated my O day... or if that's implantation? I guess time will tell. DH and I are so ready to be parents. 

How are you doing? Would love to hear what's new with you!


----------



## amanda111308

Hey ladies!! I am cd4 and I have everything I need to effectively follow the SMEP this cycle. For you who made it work out, do you have any tips you can offer?? I want to get pregnant ASAP!! My son will be 2 in May and ai want to have my babes as close in age as possible!!! Thank you!!! ;)


----------



## MandaAnda

amanda111308 said:


> Hey ladies!! I am cd4 and I have everything I need to effectively follow the SMEP this cycle. For you who made it work out, do you have any tips you can offer?? I want to get pregnant ASAP!! My son will be 2 in May and ai want to have my babes as close in age as possible!!! Thank you!!! ;)

I just followed it precisely except did odd days starting on CD9, I think, due to hubby's shift work that week. We'd charted as normal the cycle before, dtd as we did when ttc our angel but had a bfn. Found out about SMEP, followed that the next cycle but on odd CDs. Now approaching EDD. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha S.

May! So good to hear from you! :flower: Me too I hadn't been on here for a while and was surprised by the style change!
Ahhhh, I'm so sorry that you still don't have clear answers! Darn it! But I'm so happy to hear that the urologist said that your DH's sperm analysis was not that bad, that's always good news! I'm still always hoping for you!! I really hope that you conceive before the New Year, but if you don't, I'm really excited about you doing IUI!! Keep us posted!! :kiss:
AFM, things are going well! It's amazing how everything changes so quickly, Ana is getting so big! She doesn't look at all like a newborn anymore! It goes too fast! And I'm still trying to find a groove what with balancing her, 1 university class, and housework...I'm finding it tough, but probably because I'm such a perfectionist. I'm back down to my pre-pregnancy weight (although still with a flabbier belly :haha: ...I'm going to try to work on that lol!), which is nice in one way, but not good in another way because I know the only reason I'm that small again so quickly is because I'm skipping meals because I find it tough to make meals (I'm working on finding out solutions to this problem...ie. making faster meals or freezing things in advance). :wacko: DH is working a lot and I'm finding it a big tough being home alone so much, but I'm happy deep down even if the outside can be challenging!


----------



## snowflakes120

Just popping in to say Hi ladies! Hope all is well. 

And Congrats to you Manda! Welcome to the world Thomas!


----------



## MandaAnda

Thanks, snowflakes!

Hi, all. I forgot to update in here. I had my rainbow baby on the 2nd November in a very uneventful but absolutely perfect home water birth. It was amazing, and I can't stop thinking back on it (happily, of course). I wish everyone their little rainbows soon and the exact birth you want to welcome them. It's been so healing. :cloud9:


----------



## ~Brandy~

MandaAnda said:


> Thanks, snowflakes!
> 
> Hi, all. I forgot to update in here. I had my rainbow baby on the 2nd November in a very uneventful but absolutely perfect home water birth. It was amazing, and I can't stop thinking back on it (happily, of course). I wish everyone their little rainbows soon and the exact birth you want to welcome them. It's been so healing. :cloud9:

How exciting :) Congratulations!


----------



## stacergirl

Manda-that is great news! Congratulations!! 

Tasha-how's your little one? 

May-how are you doing? Any updates? 

Brandy-hope you're doing well! 

Snowflakes-hope all is well with motherhood!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies, stopping by after a Long long time...hope all is well with everyone...just wanted to stop by and get added to the BFP list....just found out last week. There is no way I catch up from last July, but I hope there were a lot of BFP and healthy new babies born!


----------



## shellideaks

Yay, congratulations Krystina, that's brilliant news! x


----------



## dove830

YAY!!!! Massive congrats!!!


----------



## snowflakes120

OMG Kristina!!! HUGE Congrats to you!!! I am so happy!!! Santa brought you the best gift ever!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!! You better check in more often too!! I swear by the Acupuncture - I really think it helped me to get my BFP too!!


----------



## stacergirl

Krystina-that is such great news!!!! Congratulations!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!!


----------



## MandaAnda

Woo hoo!!!! I really hoped that's what you were going to say when I saw you'd posted! Congratulations!


----------



## Tasha S.

YAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So extremely happy for you Krys!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## krystinab

Ladies I really appreciate the love. I have so many mixed emotions right now but most of all happiness :)


----------



## stacergirl

Krystina-when is your first scan?!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats!


----------



## Jessica28

Krystina - What a way to start the new year. I am so happy for you :)


----------



## krystinab

stacergirl said:


> Krystina-when is your first scan?!

Stacer not till Friday 1/10. I should be 8 weeks....I'm so ready to see this lil gummie....


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys, that's so soon!!!! I'm over the moon for you!! Please keep us posted!! How are you feeling?? Sick any?

Sunny and May: It's both your turns next!! Any updates??


----------



## 28329

I don't know if anyone remembers me but I just want to say congratulations to krys, so happy for you.


----------



## krystinab

Yes 28 of course we remember you! I see your preggo! Congrats! So awesome...

Just wanted to say out of the 10000 boards I've been on none of the ladies are as awesome as y'all...I'm mean some of these broads on these boards are cray cray....lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

krystinab said:


> Yes 28 of course we remember you! I see your preggo! Congrats! So awesome...
> 
> Just wanted to say out of the 10000 boards I've been on none of the ladies are as awesome as y'all...I'm mean some of these broads on these boards are cray cray....lol

I second that about other boards :dohh:


----------



## Tasha S.

Brandy and Stacer, we want bump pics! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

28W.. I feel much bigger than I think I look in pictures :dohh:


I will be delivering around 36W because of my PTL and IC issues... OMG thats only 56 days.
 



Attached Files:







28W.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## stacergirl

Krystina-very exciting! Only a couple days away!!!

I'm definitely carrying much different from you brandy, I guess it is true what they say about carrying boys and girls different. You look super small for twins! I'll see if I can post a picture when I'm on my laptop. Not sure if I can post from I phone.


----------



## snowflakes120

krystinab said:


> stacergirl said:
> 
> 
> Krystina-when is your first scan?!
> 
> Stacer not till Friday 1/10. I should be 8 weeks....I'm so ready to see this lil gummie....Click to expand...

Oh so excited! :happydance: Update asap!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

I am new to this and I just want to start off by saying it has been a joy to read all of you guys stories. It seems that mostly everyone is pregnant so I hope I can join this group lol!

Just a little background on me: My name is Dee Dee, I'm 28yrs old and engaged to my highschool sweetheart. So last April me and my fiance moved in together (we were long distance) and a month later I found out we were expecting a on May 7th. It happened so damn fast. We were more than excited. I had an ankling I was preg because I would wake up in a puddle of sweat, very sore breast, cramping and brown discharge. Had my OB appt on May 14th to confirm pregnancy. During the appt the OB was concerned abt the spotting and advised us that worst case it is a threatened abortion .. well the spotting stop and the pregnancy was progressing beautifully.

Well at our 20 wk US we found out we were having a beautiful little girl. Mariah Brooklyn. But before we could get too excited we were advised I have a short cervix measuring at .8cm. Had to see a MFM doc right away. Long story short we lost our beautiful angel Sept 8th. Doctor said there was an infection from the bacteria B-strep (I believe that is the name) & and complications from my short cervix... Now 4months later we are TTC **Fingers crossed**...HOPING FOR THAT BFP...AF is due Friday but I don't have AF symptoms or BFP symptoms so who knows...


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys: I hope your scan went well! Anxious to hear from you! :flower:

Brandy: Beautiful bump, seriously! I second Stacer that you look small, but totally understand about feeling ginormous! :haha:

Stacer: How are you girl?!

Dee Dee: Welcome to our group! :flower: Nice to have new girls on here! I'm very very sorry about your loss, it's so hard. :hugs: How are you feeling now? Did AF show her ugly face? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## stacergirl

Mariah's mom-wow, can't imagine how tough that must have been on you! I really hope you're able to get your miracle baby soon!!

Tasha-I'm great! Getting so excited! Saw a 4d image of baby And he looks just like dh! He's going to be such a cutie! I can't even believe I'm having a baby shower next weekend for me! How are you and Anastasia??

Krystina-hoping your ultrasound went well Hun!!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! 

Mariahs mom. Sorry about your loss. you've foind the right thread the ladies on here are awesome.

Afm, my scan went wonderful! I was so.damn nervous. As yall know I have crazy cycles so based on my lmp I should have been 8+5 but I was only 7+2. So I got a new due date of 8/28. Anywho the babys heartbeat was just beating away. We were so happy! It took every fiber of my being not to cry on the exam table....I will post a pik soon....bout to.supervise dh cooking dinner...lol


----------



## stacergirl

Krystina-that is great news! Congrats!! My bday is august 26! Virgo babies are great! :) can't wait for the picture!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies...

Just an update, I tested on Friday and I got my BFP...so I should be abt 5 wks now. So excited that it happened so fast but so scared at the same time...UUUUGGHHHHHH

Krystina- Glad your scan went well. I am going to be nervous as he'll for mine as well...I hope these months fly by and we have our healthy babies in our arms...


----------



## 28329

Kryst, that's great news. So happy for you. 

Congratulations Mariahs mom.


----------



## snowflakes120

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Mariahs mom. Sorry about your loss. you've foind the right thread the ladies on here are awesome.
> 
> Afm, my scan went wonderful! I was so.damn nervous. As yall know I have crazy cycles so based on my lmp I should have been 8+5 but I was only 7+2. So I got a new due date of 8/28. Anywho the babys heartbeat was just beating away. We were so happy! It took every fiber of my being not to cry on the exam table....I will post a pik soon....bout to.supervise dh cooking dinner...lol

Aweeeeeekkkkk!! So freaking happy for you!! Your pregnant!! Your having a baby!! :happydance:

Congrats Mariah Mom!


----------



## krystinab

Mariahs mom thats AWESOME! Congrats!

Ok so here is my scan. My gummie looks like a little blob...lol but still so cute to me :) Lisa, did you acupunctire during your first trimester? I went today for some nausea relief....I love it sooo much.
 



Attached Files:







us_1.10.14.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe. Your baby's 1st picture! Such a beautiful blob! ;) I bet you are so over the moon! How is hubby doing? I bet he's totally excited too!
I did continue - I went til I was I think 12-13 weeks. I love it so much. I really want to go back again - I really enjoyed it but with the price of daycare and us trying to save to buy another house - finding the extra $300 a month is hard right now! So glad it is helping with your nausea - it helped with my (TMI) constipation greatly!


----------



## 28329

Aww, look at that picture. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Thank yo ladies!!!!! 

Aww look at your little nugget Krystina...I think I go for my scan next week!


----------



## Tasha S.

Girls! Too much excitement on here! :haha:

First off, Dee Dee, huge congrats!!!!! I'm so happy for you! :happydance: 

Krys: Cutest little blob! :cloud9: Eeeeek, sick much?? I hope the acupuncture helps. I went to do acupuncture in my 3rd tri, my sciatic nerve was pinched soooo badly! It helped with that. 

Stacer: HAHA!! Loving that your little man already looks like DH! :haha: I hope you have a great baby shower!!! Ana and I are doing well, thanks! :flower: She's just over 4 months, so we're in the training phase. It can be hard to let her "cry it out", but I have my evenings to myself again (since I put her down for the night between 7 and 8), which is SOOO nice after running around all day! I'm loving motherhood! I go back to school in September to finish my bachelor's, so I still have 7ish months off with her!


----------



## krystinab

Mariahs Mom - Thats awesome they are going to let you come in next week for a scan. :D

28- how is pregnancy treating you? When are you due? Im guessing July.

Tasha- Training will be sooo hard for me. I am such a sucker, luckily DH isn't...LOL Its nice to have your evening I am sure you are enjoying that. 7 months off is AWESOME!!!

Lisa, Acpuncture is soooo expensive I really think it should be free. When I was looking at the Obama Care website I saw that accupuncture and chiropractor services were included. I was like damn, I should switch over. 

Stacer- I was wondering how Virgo people are, lol....based on what I have been reading I think I would like a girl Virgo or a boy Leo...LOL

AFM, I have been sooo emotional. I started crying when one of my girlfriends was telling me about an arguement she had with her husband....DH thinks Im nuts and everytime I talk to him he asks "is this the normal Krystina or that other one" I feel so bad...but not really :haha:


----------



## 28329

I'm due august 11th but that'll change once I have a scan. First tri is a breeze this time round. Had mild nausea, no vomiting, no bloating. Feel great! Apart from being exhausted because little george is keeping me on my toes.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Tasha- thanks I'm so excited as well

Krystina- just called the Drs office and they won't be able to see me until the 30th :(

My pregnancy is going well so far, it's almost scary haha...I don't have any spotting or cramping which I consistently had with my last preg. The doctor said it was a threatened miscarriage, but I did carry until 6 months. That pregnancy has ruined me haha I'm like this is too good to be Tru.


----------



## Jessica28

Krystina - That little blob is such a miracle! I am so over the moon for you!


----------



## jrowenj

Ahhhhhh Krystina!!!!! My Love!!! I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys - HAHA for being emotional! :haha: Totally remember that! I swear every morning when I woke up I had an intense feeling of guilt, as if I had done something wrong (although I hadn't), I would have to convince myself that nothing had gone wrong and that it was just hormones! :haha: The joys of hormones! Crying is part of the package deal! Training a baby is hard, but it's way worth the effort!! I can't believe how much Ana has progressed in a 2 week span...I'm one happy mama! :flower: Does your DH get paternity leave?? 

Dee Dee - How are you holding up?! Waiting for scans can be so agonizing! I'm so happy you're not cramping or spotting this time around! That's so great! Is your short cervix of any concern for this pregnancy? I'm praying for the best for you! :flower:

Jess - Good to hear from you! How are you?

May & Sunny - Still thinking of you girlies! :hugs: How are you two doing?!

28 - Congrats on your pregnancy! :happydance: Glad your first tri is going smoothly!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Tasha- I'm doing fine so far. My sinuses are horrible, hot flashes are crazy and I'm ALWAYS tired, which is just usual for my first trimester!...and yes, thank god I'm not cramping or spotting. I sometimes forget that I am pregnant because I don't have those annoying cramps or scary spotting.

The short cervix will be an issue for any of my pregnancies, so as a precaution my MFM doc will perform a cerclage at 14wks to prevent any shortening of the cervix. Also, the bacteria B-Strep, which every woman has in her vagina, the levels got too high too soon and caused my preterm labor. So that will be monitored early on and if it gets too high I will be on antibiotics...


----------



## stacergirl

Krystina-you're funny! My sis is a Leo. We're a lot a like but she's more laid back, She's slmost too laid back in some respect for my liking. But we're both hard workers. I don't really know any Leo boys to compare but my dad is a Virgo and he and I are a lot alike. However he and dh are a lot alike and dh is Aries. So who knows? But all in all, I think you'll be okay with a Virgo or a Leo!!! I'm sure how you're raised has a lot to do with it! And regarding hormones-my dh could write a book on that! Lol! For the first 7 months I was pretty good, was always happy, etc. but lately I'm all over the place. I feel bad for him, but I'm sure it could be worse! I cried the other day bc I waited in line for I've cream for 20 min to find out their machine was broken. But at the time it was a big deal! All that matters is you got a little one growing inside of you! Congrats!!! 

I had my shower today and it was amazing! Loved every second. No one had any idea how special it was to me bc he's an ivf baby, but it doesn't matter!! I'm just happy to be at this point!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## Tasha S.

How is everyone?

Dee Dee: Let us know how your scan goes tmr! :D


----------



## krystinab

Hey Tasha...I'm doing ok...besides the fact my body hates me. Going for my 10week scan Friday. Whoop whoop

How are you & the baby?


----------



## 28329

Yay for 10 week scan. Enjoy! 

I had my first scan yesterday. Was bumped up by 3 days. Was amazing.


----------



## krystinab

Awesome 28. I think Mariah's mom had her scan yesterday too!

I am so excited about tomorrow...ok so I am not trying to sound crazy but I was sitting at my desk...in my usual slouch position and BAM! my back/shoulder started hurting...so what did I do??? google it...there were all kinds of things about an eptoptic and since I know my gummie is in the right place I ruled that out, but I am slightly worried...some one tell me there is nothing to worry about please :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

krystinab said:


> Awesome 28. I think Mariah's mom had her scan yesterday too!
> 
> I am so excited about tomorrow...ok so I am not trying to sound crazy but I was sitting at my desk...in my usual slouch position and BAM! my back/shoulder started hurting...so what did I do??? google it...there were all kinds of things about an eptoptic and since I know my gummie is in the right place I ruled that out, but I am slightly worried...some one tell me there is nothing to worry about please :)

Well I am this far along and I have had back and shoulder pain the whole time... Plus every other pain in the world. If you stub your toe I am sure you can find on google somewhere that says it will get infected and you will die.

God I hate that we get so paranoid we have to google it all... I do the same thing and drive myself insane!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

So I had my first scan today and everything went well. Looks like I am measuring right at 7wks with my due date being Sept. 19th. Saw the heartbeat, 142 which is great! It was such a relief to have this scan and everything turn out great!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

krystinab said:


> Awesome 28. I think Mariah's mom had her scan yesterday too!
> 
> I am so excited about tomorrow...ok so I am not trying to sound crazy but I was sitting at my desk...in my usual slouch position and BAM! my back/shoulder started hurting...so what did I do??? google it...there were all kinds of things about an eptoptic and since I know my gummie is in the right place I ruled that out, but I am slightly worried...some one tell me there is nothing to worry about please :)

I heard that back pain is common. Someone from another thread had severe lower back pain at only 8wks along. She went to the doctors and the baby was fine. The doctor reassured her it's normal and she & the baby will be fine


----------



## 28329

All these great scans is such great news. 

Kryst, I have shoulder and back ache . had it all the way through with jnr too. So much growing is going on in first tri so is completely normal.


----------



## krystinab

Mariah's Mom- thats awesome I am sooo happy your lil gummie is doing well....are you going to post a scan pik?

28- I just realized you are out of the first trimester...whoop whoop!! 

Thanks ladies for the comments. I needed that...I am just so damn anxious...maybe some good :sex: will relax me....LOL

We have a lot end of summer babies :) I hope its not a scorcher this summer.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

krystinab said:


> Mariah's Mom- thats awesome I am sooo happy your lil gummie is doing well....are you going to post a scan pik?
> 
> 28- I just realized you are out of the first trimester...whoop whoop!!
> 
> Thanks ladies for the comments. I needed that...I am just so damn anxious...maybe some good :sex: will relax me....LOL
> 
> We have a lot end of summer babies :) I hope its not a scorcher this summer.

Yesssss sex will definitely ease your mind :haha::thumbup::haha:

And Thanks it tool weight off my shoulder by having this appt!! Here's the pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 28329

Aww, that's one sweet little baby!


----------



## 28329

While I think about it, here's my scan pic from yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







20140129_191415_zpsyboqb9rd.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## krystinab

Look at those cuties! I love it! Those scans are making me even more excited about my scan in the morning...


----------



## Mariahs Mom

krystinab said:


> Look at those cuties! I love it! Those scans are making me even more excited about my scan in the morning...

I can't wait to hear how your appt goes!!!!


----------



## 28329

Can't wait for your scan update today kryst!


----------



## snowflakes120

krystinab said:


> Look at those cuties! I love it! Those scans are making me even more excited about my scan in the morning...

Hooray for scan day! Update ASAP! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha S.

Beautiful scans ladies!!! YAY for all the good news!

Krys: Your aching could be the hormone relaxin that is released throughout your body to prepare it for labour (yes, this early on). I had an intense feeling like my hips were being pried apart the whole pregnancy (my mom had that too, my sister didn't though), it's different for everyone! Aches and pains are quite normal in pregnancy if you ask me! :winkwink: Can't wait for an update! Things are going well with my baby...I just can't wait for her to sleep through the nights now though! I'm so tired... :sleep:

Snow: How is it going with Kellan?? Does he sleep through his nights?? :flower:


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies my scan went great! The baby was just dancing away. I will post a pik soon! 

Tasha thanks for the heads up, preparing for aches and pains fir the next 6 months.


----------



## 28329

So glad your scan went well. Great news.


----------



## snowflakes120

Great news Krystina!

Kellan is doing very well. He started STTN consistently at 12 weeks. He is crawling all over the place and pulling up on things! Such a busy little boy and a man on the move! How's Baby Anastasia??!!


----------



## snowflakes120

krystinab said:


> snowflakes120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> I'm here too. No symptoms, still waiting to o, no positive OPK yet.
> 
> when do you usually get your +opk?
> 
> Lisa did you say Cheri was right for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, she was right for me. She said Sept and BOY. So we'll see about the Boy part....
> 
> Army - Great news about the Appt. Hope you get some answers! ARe you feeling any better?Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering beacause she told me birth, conception or find out in August. So far shes 0 and 2. I am hoping I am pregnant this month so she will be 0 and 3, but I will take an October conception. wishful thinking either way...Click to expand...

Was looking at our old posts. Saw this Krystina.... Aren't you due in August???!!! Did she tell you gender?? Girl or boy?? Cheri was right on with me - Sept (conception/find out) and Boy. Weird.


----------



## krystinab

Lisa I went back in my email and Cheri said girl in August, but I have like 2 Others that say boy...who knows. I have been dreaming of a boy and DH is convinced we are having a boy...LOL at this point only GOD knows what's going on in my lil belly.... As long as the baby is healthy I'm good with either sex. Trying to play on team yellow but worried I will break before then...LOL


----------



## jrowenj

how are you feeling, krystina??


----------



## krystinab

jrowenj said:


> how are you feeling, krystina??

Like crap :( Are you ready to meet your princess?


----------



## jrowenj

Hope you feel better soon!!! Yes, I am very ready!! 9 weeks left!


----------



## Tasha S.

Happy 12 weeks, Krys!! :cloud9: Oh, I'm SO SO sorry that you feel like crap, completely understand! :wacko: My all-time record was throwing up 9 times in one night....of course that had to be the night that I was sleeping away from home, too! :haha: Are you on anti-nausea meds? Did you announce your pregnancy yet, or are you still holding off? :flower:

Lisa: I'm completely jealous that Kellan started sleeping through his nights at 12 weeks, haha! :haha: No, seriously, that's WONDERFUL!!!! I'm still getting up every 3 hours consistently. I'm hoping that she'll start sleeping through soon! So cute about Kellan getting into everything and crawling around, Ana just learned to roll over from her back to her belly...only she hates being on her belly so she screams once she's rolled...only to roll again right after I roll her back onto her back! Funny girl! :haha: I tried attaching a pic, we'll see if it works!
 



Attached Files:







Anastasia.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> Happy 12 weeks, Krys!! :cloud9: Oh, I'm SO SO sorry that you feel like crap, completely understand! :wacko: My all-time record was throwing up 9 times in one night....of course that had to be the night that I was sleeping away from home, too! :haha: Are you on anti-nausea meds? Did you announce your pregnancy yet, or are you still holding off? :flower:
> 
> Lisa: I'm completely jealous that Kellan started sleeping through his nights at 12 weeks, haha! :haha: No, seriously, that's WONDERFUL!!!! I'm still getting up every 3 hours consistently. I'm hoping that she'll start sleeping through soon! So cute about Kellan getting into everything and crawling around, Ana just learned to roll over from her back to her belly...only she hates being on her belly so she screams once she's rolled...only to roll again right after I roll her back onto her back! Funny girl! :haha: I tried attaching a pic, we'll see if it works!

Oh my Tasha she is soooooo precious!! Seems like just yesterday she was born :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

Tasha, she is adorable! I just want to kiss her lil face :)
I told the doc that I didn't want any nausea meds just hoping it will subside in a few weeks. I haven't announced yet we are going to take our mom's to dinner on Valentine's day ave trek then then. Im so hoping we doing get bad snow. Then we are telling everyone else on Saturday! im having a scan on Friday so I will have a fresh sonogram picture to show everyone. I'm so excited, my mom is going to flip!


----------



## stacergirl

Krystina-so excited for You Hun. What a great valentines day gift!! Hope you feel better soon! 

Tasha-she's adorable! Getting so big!

Well I delivered baby Cobin Tuesday morning at 5am, he was 3 weeks 6 days early. My watt had broke 1130pm Monday, and so we left for the hospital without packing anything. Turns out I developed an infection in my uterus and so he was born with a fever, so they took him for additional testing but he seems to be doing well! I had went to triage the past Friday thinking I was leaking but they did a test and said I wasn't, however I wonder if the test was wrong. Anyway, He was 7lb 14oz, 20.5 inches long. I can only imagine how big he would've been if he made full term. But we're doing good, was able to deliver vaginally! He's so gorgeous and looks just like dh!


----------



## ~Brandy~

stacergirl said:


> Krystina-so excited for You Hun. What a great valentines day gift!! Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Tasha-she's adorable! Getting so big!
> 
> Well I delivered baby Cobin Tuesday morning at 5am, he was 3 weeks 6 days early. My watt had broke 1130pm Monday, and so we left for the hospital without packing anything. Turns out I developed an infection in my uterus and so he was born with a fever, so they took him for additional testing but he seems to be doing well! I had went to triage the past Friday thinking I was leaking but they did a test and said I wasn't, however I wonder if the test was wrong. Anyway, He was 7lb 14oz, 20.5 inches long. I can only imagine how big he would've been if he made full term. But we're doing good, was able to deliver vaginally! He's so gorgeous and looks just like dh!

Oh my Congratulations Stacer!! I can't wait to see pictures of baby Cobin :flower: Very happy to hear that everything went well though for the delivery and that baby is doing well.


----------



## krystinab

Stacer, WOW that was an eventful birth! Im glad you and baby are doing well. Like Brandy, I cant wait to see a pik :) Did they tell you what kind of infection you had? Do they treat you with antibiotics??? Sorry I have so many questions! Im so so happy for you! <3 <3 <3


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Stacer! Welcome to the world Cobin! 

Beautiful pic of Ana!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacer: WOWWW!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! That's huge for being so early!! You're a mom now! :happydance: I hope you recuperate well and are enjoying this special time...it flies by! Can't wait to see a pic of baby Cobin!!! 

Brandy: Are you scheduled for a C-section? Or are you going to be induced early because you're having twins? I think I remember you having said something along those lines! 

Krys: YAY for a Valentine's announcement! That's so nice that you'll have a new ultra-sound pic! Let us know how it goes! :flower: I really hope the nausea does subside for you without meds!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> Stacer: WOWWW!!!!!!! Congrats!!!! That's huge for being so early!! You're a mom now! :happydance: I hope you recuperate well and are enjoying this special time...it flies by! Can't wait to see a pic of baby Cobin!!!
> 
> Brandy: Are you scheduled for a C-section? Or are you going to be induced early because you're having twins? I think I remember you having said something along those lines!
> 
> Krys: YAY for a Valentine's announcement! That's so nice that you'll have a new ultra-sound pic! Let us know how it goes! :flower: I really hope the nausea does subside for you without meds!

Hey Tasha! Because of the PTL issues that I already had I am a walking time bomb right now LOL... They took me off bed rest so I am 'trying' to do my normal activities like cleaning and chores etc.. I just cant even though I want to :( I have way too much pelvic pain. However, if I go into labor they wont stop it at this point as the average twin delivery is 35W. Currently Baby A is head down so as long as she stays there we will have a vaginal delivery. I have asked to not be induced unless there is a medical necessity for it. Right now there is not so I will just keep plugging along and waiting for that first pain or breaking water! I am pretty miserable so I really cant wait for the girls to get here healthy and happy though. I am not trying anything to make them come early but I have to say theres days I secretively wish they would to alleviate some of my pain.


----------



## Tasha S.

Brandy: I'm praying for you, girl! I had a lot of pain at the end of my pregnancy...I can't imagine what it would be like to carry twins! :wacko: I really hope your rainbows come soon! :flower: Do you have anyone to help you take care of the twins after your delivery? Does your DH get time off work? Sending positive vibes your way! :hugs: And do you have names picked out??? Are you keeping them secret or are you sharing them? :cloud9:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Tasha S. said:


> Brandy: I'm praying for you, girl! I had a lot of pain at the end of my pregnancy...I can't imagine what it would be like to carry twins! :wacko: I really hope your rainbows come soon! :flower: Do you have anyone to help you take care of the twins after your delivery? Does your DH get time off work? Sending positive vibes your way! :hugs: And do you have names picked out??? Are you keeping them secret or are you sharing them? :cloud9:

We are very fortunate that DH is able to take 12W off with pay at the time of the birth so I will have plenty of help! We dont live near friends or family all are hours away so it was amazing that I get his help. My MIL whom I adore is about 1.5 hours away and has offered up her services as she is retired and we have a guest bedroom.. so if I am still in need of help or even a break I can schedule something with her.

I am sure I will do alright and have the support there I am just worried about me being overbearing... I am horrible and assume no one can do it right unless its me doing it :( I dont voice it mostly I just think it so I need to lose that mentality with twins coming unless I am going to turn into an octopus and develop more limbs.

The names are not secret Danica is baby A and will be called Dani after my husband Daniel. Baby B is Cecelia and will be called Cece after another family member.


----------



## 28329

Congratulations stacer he's perfect!


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks so much ladies! As soon as I back get on the computer vs phone I'll post a pic. We feel amazingly blessed right now, the late night feelings and unknown cries are actually enjoyable!! :) 
Krystina-I was on antibiotics while in the hospital for 2 days but then they took me off. Baby was on antibiotics too, poor thing, but he's off as well. They didn't tell me much about the infection just that bacteria likes to grow in dark moist places and that the uterus fits that description. Other than antibiotics they didn't do much for me. But Cobin being early and in an infected womb was tested for 4 hours. Luckily all turned out well. He does have some jaundice but not much. They sent us home with a bili light blanket that's kind of like a paddle that he lays on all day to get rid of the jaundice. We find out Saturday how much longer he will need that. But it's much better than him Being hospitalized!!! I ended up losing a lot of blood and wouldn't stop bleeding so they almost had to do a d&c to get me to stop bleeding and/or transfusion to replace my blood, but I ended up not having too. You know, I had no idea there were different kinds of labor pain, mine was all back labor which was so painful. But it's so funny because it is true that you forget the pain once you have your baby! 

Brandy-wow, you are a walking time machine!! The good news is yours almost to 35 weeks so you're almost there!! And the babies will be healthy at that stage in delivery too! Cute names!! I think just walking period at this point could put you in labor. Hopefully you got your hospital bags and car seats ready! And I know how you feel about wanting to do everything on your own. I'm like that too, I figure why ask someone else if I can do it better myself. It will be interesting to see how I handle the next few months with Cobin!!


----------



## krystinab

Stacer, Im glad you and baby Cobin are doing well. Is being a mom everything thing you imagined?? I sure hope so :)

Brandy, I know you are counting down the seconds to meet your lil babies. I know they will be beautiful. Do you have any idea how much the babies weigh? Im sure you will get over tryign to do everyting yourself, maybe with one you make me able to pull it off, but 2?!?! You will need all the help you can get. BTW, your names are adorable, your girls are identical right?? I wonder how many parents get the babies mixed up...LOL

AFM, we told our moms over Valentines dinner on Friday. They went fucking nuts!! It was fantastic. I attached a picture, my mom is standign beside Sean & I am by his mom...they both have been stalking me since the news. LOL
 



Attached Files:







family surprise.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe Krystina. You are so beautiful and Sean looks very proud of his little gummi bear!! So glad that the moms are so happy for you guys!! Hope you are feeling well!! And are you excited to be pretty much out of 1st tri??!! :)

Beautiful names Brandy. I think we will be hearing from you that the babies are here pretty darn soon!!


----------



## 28329

What a great picture. Beautiful family. I'm glad they're happy for you.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Krystin - they are 5lbs each right now. 


AFM- admitted to the yesterday with kidney stones and an unknown infection! Also my iron has dipped so low that they are giving me iron infusions.


----------



## snowflakes120

Brandy - The girls are great sizes at 5 pds. My mom is a twin and I have twin aunts on my dad's side and I know they were all only 4ish pounds!! I hope they can figure out the unknown infection and you feel better soon from the kidney stones and your iron gets up soon!!


----------



## stacergirl

Krystina-great great great photo and so happy you're able to share this with them!!! The next few months will fly by! And yes motherhood is great! I love this little boy so much that even his cries are adorable to me!!


----------



## jrowenj

Krystina that is soooo exciting that you told the moms! Great pic, sexy lady! I'm gonna guess early and say its a boy!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies??? Whats going on with everyone??? I am assuming mom life has taken over :) <3


----------



## 28329

Wow kryst, 14 weeks? How you doing?


----------



## snowflakes120

Yay! Your out of 1st tri Krystina!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! I'm doing good, so excited I'm out of the first trimester....I actually been feeling pretty confident since my 12 week scan! But I do have one complaint....lol. My stomach has been jacked up since starting the prescribed prenatal vitamins...like bad...not nausea more like constipation x 100. My nurse told me to try and let my body get use to them but it's too much....I am going to switch back to my OTC ones....ok that's my complaint for the day!


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys: YAYYY for 2nd tri!!!! :happydance: LOVE your pic, you're so beautiful!!! Eeeek, for the prenatal vitamins. Yeah, I'd switch back to the OTC ones if the other ones are giving you troubles! How are you feeling?! Is the nausea a thing of the past?! xox

Brandy: Can't wait for an update!

Stacer: How's motherhood?! :flower:


----------



## stacergirl

Kristina-yay for being out of first tri! So exciting! Hope you're feeling good and enjoying this pregnancy! FYI I never took prescribed vitamins, mine were over the counter. 

Tasha-being a mother is great! I love this little guy so much! And it melts my heart to see how much dh loves him too! The every 2-3 hour feedings are hard, makes me feel like I live my life in 2-3 hour increments, but he's worth it. He's going to be 3 weeks in another day! :( they grow so fast! How are you and Anastasia? Did you bf her? For how long did you have to wake her up in the middle of the night for feedings? Or did You have to?

Brandy-did you have the girls yet?!?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Stacer- Nope still hanging in there! 1 more day till 36W then I am ok with them coming. We arent going to induce them but we wont stop it if it happens now :) 


I am super excited and now I really hope something starts happening.


----------



## krystinab

Stacer, are you breastfeeding? I hope Im not a disaster when it comes to feeding every two hours. I feel like our bodies kind of prepare us by having to wake up and pee every 2 hours...LOL...Im glad you & hubby are enjoying parenthood. xoxo

Brandy, happy that your twins are getting some xtra grow time. you may have 2 2lb babies if they hold out til 38 weeks...

Tasha, my OB said the same thing. Just go back to my OTC prenatals. Thanks for the advice love.

AFM, I managed to get a cold...well DH had one and as much as I tried to stay away from him I still got it...Luckily my sore throat has tapered off but Im still dealing with congestion & headaches....ugh


----------



## stacergirl

Kristina-yes I am BFing. It's going very well, just tiring. You get so hungry/thirsty from it! I'm using a nipple shield which I like and I think it helps because there's no nipple confusion with bottles or pacifiers. But the weight loss factor is awesome, I'm almost at my prepregnancy weight already. But do have some toning to do!! I did insanity prior to pregnancy so will either do that or the Shaun t 25. Just make sure you take advantage of the lactation consultant before you leave the hospital and aSk if there's a number you can call if you have questions once yours home!


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey ladies! How is everyone? Brandy, any updates?? :flower:

Stacer: I do breastfeed! LOL about the every 2 hour feedings. You get used to it. Oh, and the baby gets faster at drinking. It only takes 5-10 minutes now! :winkwink: I think we had to wake Ana up during the nights for the first 3 weeks or so, or else she would sleep right through! :haha: ....I didn't realize how lucky I was then! Now she wakes me up. :dohh: That's awesome for almost attaining your pre-pregnancy weight! :happydance: Wow. Insanity is pretty crazy, you're brave! To get back in shape after Ana, I did Postnatal Bootcamp by Lindsay Brin, it worked for me! Ana and I are doing well, thanks! :flower: Ana is going to start learning to crawl soon, I can just feel it! She pivots on her belly, although she still dislikes being on her belly. Enjoy every stage, it flies by too quickly! xox


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha-that's great you're still BFing! My goal is 3 months since I go back to work but have enough pumped and frozen for the 4th month. I think it'll just be too stressful being back at work and pumping! I was BFing in bed during the nights but it was uncomfortable so I used his glider in the nursery last night and it was much better. Plus it put him to sleep after. So I'll be doing that from now on. Cobin has his first month appointment tomorrow! And today was my due date! Crazy! And yes it flies by, I was crying today thT he's going to be a month! It literally flew by! Ugh!!! Wow she's going to be crawling already? I'm sure that will keep you even more busy!! 

Brandy-are the girls here yet?! 

Krystina-you feeling any better now that you changed vitamins? Anything else exciting going on? Decorating shopping etc?

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## krystinab

HEY LADIES!!!

Stacer - you are really stocking that milk up! AWESOME!! I cant believe month has gone by...time surely does fly. How long did it take you to get the hang of BFing??

Tasha- how long after you give birth can you work out? Did you exercise during your pregnancy?

Brandy- I have feeling the babies are here!! Please let us know :)

AFM, I know its kinda early but I think I felt the baby move after :sex: last night...which was pretty exciting. Other than that, Im just growing. This is what I feel like :holly: but everyone keeps telling me I look nice...I think they are just being nice...LOL :haha:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

krystinab said:


> HEY LADIES!!!
> 
> Stacer - you are really stocking that milk up! AWESOME!! I cant believe month has gone by...time surely does fly. How long did it take you to get the hang of BFing??
> 
> Tasha- how long after you give birth can you work out? Did you exercise during your pregnancy?
> 
> Brandy- I have feeling the babies are here!! Please let us know :)
> 
> AFM, I know its kinda early but I think I felt the baby move after :sex: last night...which was pretty exciting. Other than that, Im just growing. This is what I feel like :holly: but everyone keeps telling me I look nice...I think they are just being nice...LOL :haha:

Hey Krystina...that's so exciting that you might have felt the baby kick :happydance::happydance: and I'm sure you look beautiful lol

So I have an appt next Wednesday for a cerclage. I'm pretty nervous. I will be 14wks!!!!! Then I start my weekly progesterone shots starting next :nope: I heard they are painful lol...

Hope all of you ladies are doing well...


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey ladies!!

Stacer: Wow, that must be hard to think that you're going back to work when your baby is 3 months old. Do you live in the States?? I'm guessing so. In Canada, it's uncommon to hear of maternity leaves less than 8ish months (at least to my knowledge!). I want to stop breastfeeding around 9-10 months...it's just so practical and easy! :haha: You know, I did the exact same thing! I used to sleep with Ana and then found that putting her in her crib and using the glider to nurse worked so much better! Good times! :cloud9: Awwwww, yeah, it really does go by quickly! Enjoy, mama! :kiss:

Krys: HAHA about feeling HUGE!!! I can't wait to hear about how you'll be feeling in the 3rd tri! :haha: I love hearing your descriptions! I'm sure you look gorgeous! Feeling the baby move is so exciting!!! Keep us posted!! People say that after a vaginal birth, you can start exercising at around 6 weeks postpartum. I had a c-section though, and they say at around 8 weeks you should be good, although I only started working out at 11 weeks postpartum because I read horror stories of the incision opening up if you start working out too soon! :wacko: Google searches can be dangerous things! :haha:

Dee Dee: Thinking of you!!! How have you been doing? How's your pregnancy going along? I hope you're feeling well! :flower: What is a cerclage? I'll be praying that everything goes splendidly! :hugs:

May: I've been thinking of you, hun!!!! How are you doing?! I bought a book called "Taking Control of Your Fertility" (I want to use it as a birth control method, but it's about TTC and natural birth control, called Fertility Awareness Method) and it's so rich in information! I remembered you being discouraged about your DH taking supplements and stuff and not having a better SA, and I was wondering how long it was before they took the second SA after the first...I read that it takes 2-3 months of good habits for it to actually make a difference in sperm quality, as it takes that long to make sperm mature! Crazyy! I hope you're doing well! 

Sunny: I've been thinking about you too!! I hope you're doing well! Any news? :flower:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Tasha S. said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Stacer: Wow, that must be hard to think that you're going back to work when your baby is 3 months old. Do you live in the States?? I'm guessing so. In Canada, it's uncommon to hear of maternity leaves less than 8ish months (at least to my knowledge!). I want to stop breastfeeding around 9-10 months...it's just so practical and easy! :haha: You know, I did the exact same thing! I used to sleep with Ana and then found that putting her in her crib and using the glider to nurse worked so much better! Good times! :cloud9: Awwwww, yeah, it really does go by quickly! Enjoy, mama! :kiss:
> 
> Krys: HAHA about feeling HUGE!!! I can't wait to hear about how you'll be feeling in the 3rd tri! :haha: I love hearing your descriptions! I'm sure you look gorgeous! Feeling the baby move is so exciting!!! Keep us posted!! People say that after a vaginal birth, you can start exercising at around 6 weeks postpartum. I had a c-section though, and they say at around 8 weeks you should be good, although I only started working out at 11 weeks postpartum because I read horror stories of the incision opening up if you start working out too soon! :wacko: Google searches can be dangerous things! :haha:
> 
> Dee Dee: Thinking of you!!! How have you been doing? How's your pregnancy going along? I hope you're feeling well! :flower: What is a cerclage? I'll be praying that everything goes splendidly! :hugs:
> 
> May: I've been thinking of you, hun!!!! How are you doing?! I bought a book called "Taking Control of Your Fertility" (I want to use it as a birth control method, but it's about TTC and natural birth control, called Fertility Awareness Method) and it's so rich in information! I remembered you being discouraged about your DH taking supplements and stuff and not having a better SA, and I was wondering how long it was before they took the second SA after the first...I read that it takes 2-3 months of good habits for it to actually make a difference in sperm quality, as it takes that long to make sperm mature! Crazyy! I hope you're doing well!
> 
> Sunny: I've been thinking about you too!! I hope you're doing well! Any news? :flower:

Hey Tasha...I am well and feeling great. This pregnancy is WAYYYYYYY better lol...I'm just always tired with an upset stomach and headache everyday, all day :wacko: haha

A cerclage is a procedure to stitch my cervix shut to prevent it from shortening and subsequently opening prematurely like it did last time at 24 weeks :cry: There are some risk associated with the procedure but my doctor said they are very rare. The risk go down drastically if you get the procedure done between the 14th & 16th week, so I'm having it done next Wednesday on my BDAY...goodie haha...

How are you? How's the little one?


----------



## Tasha S.

Dee Dee: Eek! I was like you when I was pg with Ana! :wacko: Not easy! Gotta hate those headaches. But they're good signs! :flower: ooooh my! I'm so sorry that you have to have your cervix stitched! :nope: Gulp. That sounds painful. I REALLY REALLY hope that it works though!!! How are you coping? Are you ok? Not too discouraged, I hope? 

Krys: I forgot to answer one of your questions: no, I didn't work out while I was pg, I was too busy! Next time I want to though. How about you? :flower:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Tasha S. said:


> Dee Dee: Eek! I was like you when I was pg with Ana! :wacko: Not easy! Gotta hate those headaches. But they're good signs! :flower: ooooh my! I'm so sorry that you have to have your cervix stitched! :nope: Gulp. That sounds painful. I REALLY REALLY hope that it works though!!! How are you coping? Are you ok? Not too discouraged, I hope?
> 
> Krys: I forgot to answer one of your questions: no, I didn't work out while I was pg, I was too busy! Next time I want to though. How about you? :flower:

Thanks Tasha :hugs: Yea I wish I didn't have to get it done either :wacko: 

I heard the procedure itself is not painful but afterwards may cause cramping ugh...I'm doing fine, just a little nervous about it all. I just my baby to be fine and grace us with his/her beautiful smile :kiss:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hooray for updates!

Good luck Mariah's Mom. 

Sounds like Ana is meeting and exceeding those milestones! Get ready - once they start crawling - you will be chasing little grabby hands all over the place!

So glad everything is going so well for you Stacer!

Krystina - Great news about baby moving. It's awesome - I think the best part of pregnancy. Girl, you got a way to go still - you will look at yourself at 36 weeks and be like - how in the world am I really going to get bigger - I still have a month left - but believe me - you do get bigger! 

Brandy - Hanging in there still! Not too much longer now for you!! Your right around the corner from meeting your girls!!

AFM, Kellan is crazy. Such a busy boy. Standing and getting into everything. And, I got a BFP. So I am expecting #2. We decided we would start trying as soon AF came back after nursing which was in December. We figured we'd get a good head start TTC because it took so long to conceive Kellan and we had to use IUI with fertility treatments. Well bam. Only took 2 cycles. I guess having Kellan cleaned out my cobwebs and got things right again. I am 9 weeks now. My progesterone was low again in the beginning so I am having to do the stupid progesterone supplements through the 1st trimester - I can't wait to be done with these stupid things! But, things are coming along nicely. We saw baby with HB at 6 weeks and I found baby with my doppler last night quite fast. We go for NT testing in the beginning of April. I am feeling wonderful - just like with Kellan - not really any symptoms at all and forget I'm pregnant alot of the time! I am due Oct. 15th. We are very excited!


----------



## Tasha S.

WOW!!! Congrats Lisa!!!!! :happydance: That's so exciting!!! It must feel wonderful that you were able to conceive so quickly!! :flower: Keep us updated!!

Dee Dee: It's normal that you're nervous! I think I'd be crying if I were you! You're a strong woman. I'm cheering you on!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Tasha S. said:


> WOW!!! Congrats Lisa!!!!! :happydance: That's so exciting!!! It must feel wonderful that you were able to conceive so quickly!! :flower: Keep us updated!!
> 
> Dee Dee: It's normal that you're nervous! I think I'd be crying if I were you! You're a strong woman. I'm cheering you on!!! :thumbup:

Thanks :hugs: I will keep you guys updated!!!


----------



## krystinab

Goodness, I missed a lot in a week!

Mariah's mom: Good luck with your surgery. Im gald its in and out :) Im sure everyting will go well :) Is your name DeeDee? Im trying to fiure out who DeeDee is, sorry if Im late... 

Liiiisaaaaa! Im so happy for you! An October baby Awesome! It makes me hopeful that you got your BFP so soon after AF cameback. 

Tasha & Stacer, how is it going?

AFM, nothing really going on. Just piddeling around watching my belly grow. I have my next appointment on 4/3 we are bringing are moms. It would be the gender u/s but since we are not finding out the gender it an anatomy scan :) Im excited to see the baby, havent seen him since 2/14. Yes Im claiming a boy :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

krystinab said:


> Goodness, I missed a lot in a week!
> 
> Mariah's mom: Good luck with your surgery. Im gald its in and out :) Im sure everyting will go well :) Is your name DeeDee? Im trying to fiure out who DeeDee is, sorry if Im late...
> 
> Liiiisaaaaa! Im so happy for you! An October baby Awesome! It makes me hopeful that you got your BFP so soon after AF cameback.
> 
> Tasha & Stacer, how is it going?
> 
> AFM, nothing really going on. Just piddeling around watching my belly grow. I have my next appointment on 4/3 we are bringing are moms. It would be the gender u/s but since we are not finding out the gender it an anatomy scan :) Im excited to see the baby, havent seen him since 2/14. Yes Im claiming a boy :)

Haha yes my name is Dee Dee and it's cool, no worries...thanks, I'm hoping tomorrow's procedure goes well. I will update you ladies after the procedure tomorrow!


----------



## snowflakes120

I'm sure all will go well tomorrow Dee Dee! Thinking of you!

I'm calling boy too for us again Krystina. The Chinese calender thing says girl though. What does it say for you? Have you picked out names yet? Can't believe you aren't going to find out gender! No way I could do it!


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> I'm sure all will go well tomorrow Dee Dee! Thinking of you!
> 
> I'm calling boy too for us again Krystina. The Chinese calender thing says girl though. What does it say for you? Have you picked out names yet? Can't believe you aren't going to find out gender! No way I could do it!

Well when I use this one https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor, I get a boy. Others I get girl so I stick with this one...LOL As for not finding out, for some reason that so exciting to me...Im a weirdo like that I want to be super surprised. Plus I dont want people buying me stupid clothes...LOL 
Names : Kasim (controller of anger or he who divides) Amir (King & to pay tribute the baby we lost) and girl Kasidy (curly headed) dont have a middle name cause I think its a boy...LOL

Whats Kellan's middle name?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey ladies...I want to think everyone that we're thinking of me!!! You girls are wonderful 

So the procedure went well and the doctor feels the baby and I should be great! I guess they will keep me for a few more hours. The doctor said that my cervix already thinned out to 2cm. I know that's not horrible but I was hoping for more length...I just hope that's enough to get me further along so my baby is healthy!


----------



## snowflakes120

Haha. Krystina - your comment about stupid clothes is so true. If I had done things differently, I wouldn't have told people til after the shower what we were having because I got lots of ugly clothes that aren't my taste/style or they gave me things for the wrong season! Love the meanings of your names. Kellan's middle name is Michael. There is long line of Michael middle names in his family. Kellan, Hubby, his father, his grandfather etc...

Dee Dee - So happy procedure went good and to plan!


----------



## Tasha S.

Dee Dee: So glad the procedure went well!! :happydance: Was it painful at all? How long is a cervix supposed to be? Would it help if you were on bed rest, or does that not have anything to do with it? Thinking of you! xox

Krys: LOVE the names. Simply beautiful. I can't imagine having the strength to hold off from knowing the baby's sex! You go girl! :haha:

Lisa: How are you feeling?! You make me want to ttc baby #2! :haha: But I'm not ready yet! I have a final year of university to finish up! Do you have a gender scan scheduled? :flower:

AFM: Ladies, Ana slept through the night for the first time last night!! I'm a new woman. :cloud9:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Tasha S. said:


> Dee Dee: So glad the procedure went well!! :happydance: Was it painful at all? How long is a cervix supposed to be? Would it help if you were on bed rest, or does that not have anything to do with it? Thinking of you! xox
> 
> Krys: LOVE the names. Simply beautiful. I can't imagine having the strength to hold off from knowing the baby's sex! You go girl! :haha:
> 
> Lisa: How are you feeling?! You make me want to ttc baby #2! :haha: But I'm not ready yet! I have a final year of university to finish up! Do you have a gender scan scheduled? :flower:
> 
> AFM: Ladies, Ana slept through the night for the first time last night!! I'm a new woman. :cloud9:

Thanks Tasha...the procedure itself wasn't painful, just very uncomfortable. They gave me an epidural so I didn't feel much at all. The after math is the painful part; cervix, uterine cramping and can barely walk lol

Most women have a cervical length of 3-4 cm and when you hit 2 or below, your doctors really start to pay attention. So I'm hoping I will have a better outcome than last time :cry:

On a lighter note I'm glad that Ana has slept thru the night. Hopefully she continues this, you "New Woman" haha:haha:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey ladies, just wanted to give you all an update (post surgery). After the procedure I was told by the doctor and nursing staff that I will prob have light bleeding and have cramps for up to a week.

The first day/night of the surgery I had these bad cramps/burning in my cervix and I was spotting. If my bladder was full, it literally felt like severe cramps. I was so uncomfortable and could barely walk without assistance...The next day EVERYTHING went away and I was back to normal :) I was so relieved!!! The only discomfort I have is a sore back from the epidural. I'm so glad I'm recovering well. Thank you all for praying and wishing me and my family the best of luck!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Thanks for the update, Dee Dee! I'm so glad everything is going well!! :kiss:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies!

Please can I join? I am sadly sitting out this cycle and I am at cd10, but will be back in the game in April and I am thinking of doing the SMEP. :)


----------



## Tasha S.

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo ladies!
> 
> Please can I join? I am sadly sitting out this cycle and I am at cd10, but will be back in the game in April and I am thinking of doing the SMEP. :)

Of course!!! :flower: Welcome here!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo ladies!
> 
> Please can I join? I am sadly sitting out this cycle and I am at cd10, but will be back in the game in April and I am thinking of doing the SMEP. :)

Hello...of course! Welcome :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies whats going on??? I dont know about yall but its snowing here in Maryland...SMH!!

Welcome Angelbaby :)

AFM, I am just counting down the days til my anatomy scan, its on 4/4. I am sooo excited to see my baby!! Its been a while and I cant wait to see how much he's grown.


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Brandy. I see you had the girls!! How are things going??!!

Welcome Angel!! 

Tasha - Great news about STTN!! Hope Baby A keeps it up!

DeeDee - Glad things are all going A-OK! 

We are almost scan buddies Krystina, I go on 4/3 for the NT scan - I'm excited to see baby too! Yours is the best scan - it was my favorite one with Kellan. They spend alot of time looking baby over. ;) Been an awfully cold winter here in NC too. Boo! 

Not much going on here. Just super busy with life and such!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies have any of you experienced pressure in your lower belly?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies whats going on??? I dont know about yall but its snowing here in Maryland...SMH!!
> 
> Welcome Angelbaby :)
> 
> AFM, I am just counting down the days til my anatomy scan, its on 4/4. I am sooo excited to see my baby!! Its been a while and I cant wait to see how much he's grown.

Hey Krystina...I go for the anatomy screen a week after you! I think 4/9 and I am beyond excited. I haven't seen the baby since I was 6wks. I've heard the heartbeat last week but I really want to see the baby, it just isn't the same lol...

I haven't really experienced a lot of pressure in my lower abdominal. Is it like near your uterus? What did your doctor say abt it??


----------



## Tasha S.

Hooray for all the upcoming scans!!! :happydance: 

Lisa: How do you know Brandy had her girls?!?! You always seem to know these things! I'm dying of curiosity over here! :haha: How are you managing with Kellan, your pregnancy, and work?? Not too overloaded, I hope?! :flower: Ana was doing so well, she slept 3 nights out of 5, but now we're sick with a bad cold so she started waking up again! Snaaaap! :dohh: But she's only waking up once, so it's not too bad! 

Angelbaby: How are you doing?! I see you have a countdown for your hubby to come home! Is he away on business? I hate it when my hubby is away with work! :hugs:

Krys: How's it going, lady?! I think pressure in the lower abdomen in completely normal! I mean, if you're worried, I'd go get it checked out, but I'm sure you're just feeling your uterus stretching. I had every sort of cramp and heavy feeling when I was pg! Usually, I couldn't even stand up straight in the evenings because I had so many cramps and pulling sensations! I hope that reassures you! :flower:

May, Sunny, Gemma, & Alley, it's been ages since we've heard from you! I hope you're all doing well! xoxo


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi Eeveryone!

Yes , Tasha. He works away for 5 weeks at a time and the he is 5 weeks off. So make ttc a bit difficult and this is why I want try SMEP the next cycle. I don't want to miss any chances of catching that egg.


----------



## krystinab

Angel, do you have normal cycles? That surely helps with smep.

I ended going in for the pressure in my belly. Of course the doctor said it was normal. She did a pelvic exam and listened to the baby's heartbeat, which was thumping away. My cervix was closed so they were not worried. Funny how a pelvic exam hurts but sex doesn't....that's so weird to me. I also did a quad screening. Have any of you ladies done one?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey ladies...Just wanted to pop in, I've been SOOO busy. We finally moved all of our furniture from the other side of the state. We didn't get bac home until 2:30am...Being pregnant while moving makes me no help! Poor DH had to move everything for the most part. So today I officially hit 16wks!!!!!!!! we have an appt on Wednesday to check my cervical length. I am hoping that the stitch is holding in place and I'm not losing any cervical length. I've heard that sometimes can increase your cervical length. I have my Fx'd that I will have that success!!! This will be the first time we've seen the baby since I was 6wks. I can't believe it's been that long. That's my update...

Krystina- I'm glad to hear that everything is ok and your doctor is not worried! Pregnancies can be so tricky. It's a nerve wrecking journey. Can't wait until this week to hear what the gender is!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Dee Dee - Yes, no moving furniture for you! Hooray for 16 weeks. FX for length!

Krystina - If I've learned anything about pregnancy- you get all sorts of weird aches and pains. Never hurts to go in. I did the Quad Screen with Kellan. I am doing it again with this one too. I do the 1st part on Thursday. I may or may not choose to do the Harmony test as well.

Good luck Angel Baby!

Tasha - She has pics of her babies as her avatar and she has a ticker with their age in her signature. I completely understand about school - we waited longer to TTC than I would have liked because was still in undergrad. I don't have gender scan appt yet - I think it will be in Mid-May around hubby's birthday! I am feeling really good but weirdly seem to be starting to get morning sickness this past week around 8pm.

I am getting excited for my scan on Thursday. But I have nerves too. I hope everything is ok and baby is healthy and growing like baby should.


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, girl yes I wish some one would have told me all this stuff. I feel kinda silly calling the doctor all the time...but as much as I pay for insurance I should call daily...LOL Are you excited about your u/s?? Im sure everything is will be perfect. :)

DeeDee, Oh my, moving does seem stressful! Where did you guys move? Does it feel like your pregnancy is flying by?

Angelbaby, did you get your :sex: on? Do you use anything besides SMEP?

Tasha, how's to going lady?

AFM, just cant wait for my scan. I am looking for pediatricians now. We have decided that we are not putting the baby in day care. Instead we will work from home, with DH taking 3 days and me 2...I hope it works out like we hope...LOL


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Sorry for being MIA.

Krystina I have a regular 30 day cycle and usually ov on cd16 or cd17. I haven't tried the SMEP yet. I did chart this month to make sure my cycle is back to normal after d&c in December. I couldn't dtd this month becaus esadly hubby was away during my fertile period. I used opks last month and had my positive on cd15. So ov'd on cd16 or cd17. I had mid-cycle spotting though and started using b-complex. I had a much better month now with af spotting that stopped at cd8 and then started with creamy cm building it's way to sticky and then ewcm on cd16 and cd17. Creamy again on cd18. So seems normal for me :) Af should arrive on the 12th and my ov date is the 29th.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

krystinab said:


> Lisa, girl yes I wish some one would have told me all this stuff. I feel kinda silly calling the doctor all the time...but as much as I pay for insurance I should call daily...LOL Are you excited about your u/s?? Im sure everything is will be perfect. :)
> 
> DeeDee, Oh my, moving does seem stressful! Where did you guys move? Does it feel like your pregnancy is flying by?
> 
> Angelbaby, did you get your :sex: on? Do you use anything besides SMEP?
> 
> Tasha, how's to going lady?
> 
> AFM, just cant wait for my scan. I am looking for pediatricians now. We have decided that we are not putting the baby in day care. Instead we will work from home, with DH taking 3 days and me 2...I hope it works out like we hope...LOL

Girlllll!!! Yes I feel like this pregnancy is flying by lol...my scan is actually April 15th. Can't wait. I want a girl and DH wants a boy, of course lol...how did your scan go??? I kno it was this week, yesterday right?

Oh and we just moved to Pittsburgh!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey everyone! How are things???

I've been great. I have my anatomy scan on Tuesday, the 15th. So 6 more days!!! So excited!

Krystina how did the scan go? Where have you been girl? How are things Tasha?


----------



## krystinab

HEY LADIES :flower: Sorry I have been MIA...hope everyones doing well...Im sure yall are just taking care of babies/bumps and/or preparing to make a baby :)

Mariah, I was soooo anxious about my scan too!! Are you finding out the gender??? 

I had my scan last Friday...it was awesome besides the fact we brought our moms along. The were so abnoxious. I swear I saw smoke coming out of DH's ears...For some reason my MIL thought we were going to let her find out the sex of the baby even though we didnt want to know. Can yall believe this bitch started crying and even asked the sonographer to tell her...Luckily the sonograpger told her NO! Anywho, I am sure this baby is a boy...he looks just like DH....
 



Attached Files:







20140404_105148-1.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3









20140404_110842-1.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mariahs Mom

krystinab said:


> HEY LADIES :flower: Sorry I have been MIA...hope everyones doing well...Im sure yall are just taking care of babies/bumps and/or preparing to make a baby :)
> 
> Mariah, I was soooo anxious about my scan too!! Are you finding out the gender???
> 
> I had my scan last Friday...it was awesome besides the fact we brought our moms along. The were so abnoxious. I swear I saw smoke coming out of DH's ears...For some reason my MIL thought we were going to let her find out the sex of the baby even though we didnt want to know. Can yall believe this bitch started crying and even asked the sonographer to tell her...Luckily the sonograpger told her NO! Anywho, I am sure this baby is a boy...he looks just like DH....

Hey I'm anxious abt mine too. They are also checking my cervical length to make sure my stitch is doing it's job...and I'm def finding out the gender. Me and DH are not patient lol...

And WTF your MIL is a trip. Who does that??? That's not cool at all to cause a scene like that. The scan is supposed to be a happy experience and I would've snapped if someone came and ruined it smh...that's crazy...DH wants a boy but I want another girl. I guess we'll see in 6 days.


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. Just an update on me. I had my NT scan on Thursday and my measurements didn't turn out very well - which can indicate chromosomal abnormalities. I had the CVS done right away. We got prelim results back on Monday and those came back as normal. We need to wait another week or so for more results and another month for another test to come back. I will also be having additional ultrasounds to check for heart defects. The CVS tests the x/y gene and baby is girl.


----------



## krystinab

snowflakes120 said:


> Hey girls. Just an update on me. I had my NT scan on Thursday and my measurements didn't turn out very well - which can indicate chromosomal abnormalities. I had the CVS done right away. We got prelim results back on Monday and those came back as normal. We need to wait another week or so for more results and another month for another test to come back. I will also be having additional ultrasounds to check for heart defects. The CVS tests the x/y gene and baby is girl.

Lisa, I wouldnt worry too much I hear of these "fasle +'s" where everything is just fine. Maybe your due date is a little off...Im happy your CVS results came back normal. Did they give you a range with your results? Im so happy you are going to have a girl....a completly healthy one at that too :flower:


----------



## snowflakes120

We are praying baby girl is healthy - we still have to wait for more results from the CVS test to know for sure. And then we still have to check out her heart as well. We are not in the clear by any means just crossing things off the long list. I wasn't given a ratio this time (I was with Kellan - and his was 1:270 at 12 weeks) basically he said after this ultrasound that I had a 80-90% chance that things were OK. If I ratio that out it would be a 1:5 - 1:10 chance. So it's not very good. Those are def considered high risk.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

snowflakes120 said:


> Hey girls. Just an update on me. I had my NT scan on Thursday and my measurements didn't turn out very well - which can indicate chromosomal abnormalities. I had the CVS done right away. We got prelim results back on Monday and those came back as normal. We need to wait another week or so for more results and another month for another test to come back. I will also be having additional ultrasounds to check for heart defects. The CVS tests the x/y gene and baby is girl.

Awwww sorry the doctors gave you a little scare. Like Krystina said, maybe they were just a little off about your due date. My first doctor told me one date, then my new doctor changed my due date by a week. It happens. Fx'd that all the other test come back with good results.

CONGRATS on the girl!!! :flower:


----------



## Tasha S.

Lisa: Shucks for the stress!! :wacko: What are your thoughts on the results? How are you handling this? 1:5 or 1:10 are definitely high ratios when it comes to medical analysis...but if your prelim results came back as normal, that must be good? (I don't know anything about those type of tests, I never took any). My thoughts and prayers are with you! :hugs:

Krys: BEAUTIFUL scan pics!!!! Oh no for drama in the scan room! :dohh: Are things still okay between you and your MIL? Girl, you are half way there!!!!!!!!!!! So exciting! :happydance:

Dee Dee: 4 more days until your scan!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!! I can't wait to find out what you're having!! I really hope your cervix is doing well!! xox

Angelbaby: Is DH back yet?! :flower: Anything new with you?

AFM: Ana is doing well! I'm enjoying every bit of her! AF is back in the building! This is the second time (my first cycle was 38 days...it's long, but I'm still breastfeeding, so it's most likely due to that). We're being really careful NOT to get pg because if we did this early on, I'd for sure need to have another c-section...and I DON'T want another one! There has to be at least 18 months between Ana's birth and the next one if I want to avoid a definite repeat c-section. That leaves us at least 2 more months, and then I want to finish my undergrad, which would require another 2 months, so I'm hoping to TTC again in 4 or 5 months! And we'll see what happens! :flower:


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies!! 

Snow-I thjnk the chances of everything being okay are really good! Think positive, sometimes medical is too advanced that it freaks us out for no reason!! Hoping the best for you!! 

Krystina-that's hilarious about your mother in law! Hope everything between you guys is okay now! I think by the scan your LO looks like a boy too! :)

Tasha-that's funny you guys are trying to be careful-we are thinking the same! Even though it took us so long to get pregnant it wouldn't be a good time to get pregnant agsin right now! I would like to wait at least 2 more months-bc as you know I have low egg count so definitely don't want to wait too long! Dh wouldn't mind getting pregnant again now-so I told him he's more than welcome to if he can! Lol

Hope everyone else is doing well! 

I've been Mia with a lot going on! Baby boy is 2 months today!! However 2 days after his 1 month bday, we took him to the ER for a high fever (ladies make note: if your infant has a fever greater than 100.4 that you need to take them to the ER). Well when we got there his leg was swollen and the attention was drawn there. They did a spinal tap, urine/blood culture, tried to drain the leg but nothing came out, did 2 ultrasounds and a sedated MRI before they then did orthopedic surgery. After the surgery we thought all was well but while in icu that night his vitals weren't stable bc he went into septic shock. so he had to have a blood transfusion. He was sedated for 2 days and on a breathing machine. Apparently he had a MRSA infection and we have no clue how he got it!! Basically the doctors said I saved his life by bringing him in. Well then after 6 days he was released, and I went to the doctor thinking I had an ingrown hair but it was MRSA, so 3 doctors visits and 2 trips to the ER later I ended up getting admitted for 2 days for IV meds. So that was about 2 weeks ago and things are finally starting to settle down! I'm hoping thiß is behind us and trying to enjoy the last 4 weeks of my maternity leave with my cutie!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Oh my goodness, Stacer!!! I'm so glad you two are okay now!! :hugs: That must have been SOOOO stressful and scary! Take care of yourself and your little bubba!! xoxox


----------



## stacergirl

Thanks Tasha-I just realized I called you Ana. Sorry sbout that.


----------



## Tasha S.

stacergirl said:


> Thanks Tasha-I just realized I called you Ana. Sorry sbout that.

I found it cute! :winkwink:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hubby is home and I am just waiting for af to leave then we will start bd. :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

SOOO ladies...I just came back from my appt and it went great. The baby was so active. And ITS A GIRL!!!!! :happydance: the stitch seems to be working so we're excited abt that...I'm just so excited...other than that it's pretty much uneventful over here. I'll take uneventful any day
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tasha S.

YAY Dee Dee!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Congrats on the girl!!!! And I'm so glad that the stitch seems to be doing it's job! Beautiful scan pic! :cloud9:

Angelbaby: Hooray that DH is back! :flower:


----------



## krystinab

DeeDee, congrats on the lil girl...so awesome :)

Lisa, how's everything going lady? Any news?

Stacer, thats nuts. Im glad you and lil man are doing better. Im so glad yall went in the hospital :)

Angelbaby_01, get you :sex: on girl, fx

Tasha, glad youre enjoying time wiht Ana. I am sure she is just the prettiest little lady :) I feel you on wanting to avoid another c-section. Motherhood must be good since you are already planning on anohter... 

AFM, no real updates..just enjoying this pregnancy :) Cant wait to meet my lil bub :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

krystinab said:


> DeeDee, congrats on the lil girl...so awesome :)
> 
> Lisa, how's everything going lady? Any news?
> 
> Stacer, thats nuts. Im glad you and lil man are doing better. Im so glad yall went in the hospital :)
> 
> Angelbaby_01, get you :sex: on girl, fx
> 
> Tasha, glad youre enjoying time wiht Ana. I am sure she is just the prettiest little lady :) I feel you on wanting to avoid another c-section. Motherhood must be good since you are already planning on anohter...
> 
> AFM, no real updates..just enjoying this pregnancy :) Cant wait to meet my lil bub :)

Thanks huh...I'm so happy it's a girl! You're having a girl too, right?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Tasha S. said:


> YAY Dee Dee!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Congrats on the girl!!!! And I'm so glad that the stitch seems to be doing it's job! Beautiful scan pic! :cloud9:
> 
> Angelbaby: Hooray that DH is back! :flower:

Thanx Tasha...I'm so happy too. Only time will tell how well the stitch is working. How is your little on doing?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

stacergirl said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Snow-I thjnk the chances of everything being okay are really good! Think positive, sometimes medical is too advanced that it freaks us out for no reason!! Hoping the best for you!!
> 
> Krystina-that's hilarious about your mother in law! Hope everything between you guys is okay now! I think by the scan your LO looks like a boy too! :)
> 
> Tasha-that's funny you guys are trying to be careful-we are thinking the same! Even though it took us so long to get pregnant it wouldn't be a good time to get pregnant agsin right now! I would like to wait at least 2 more months-bc as you know I have low egg count so definitely don't want to wait too long! Dh wouldn't mind getting pregnant again now-so I told him he's more than welcome to if he can! Lol
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!
> 
> I've been Mia with a lot going on! Baby boy is 2 months today!! However 2 days after his 1 month bday, we took him to the ER for a high fever (ladies make note: if your infant has a fever greater than 100.4 that you need to take them to the ER). Well when we got there his leg was swollen and the attention was drawn there. They did a spinal tap, urine/blood culture, tried to drain the leg but nothing came out, did 2 ultrasounds and a sedated MRI before they then did orthopedic surgery. After the surgery we thought all was well but while in icu that night his vitals weren't stable bc he went into septic shock. so he had to have a blood transfusion. He was sedated for 2 days and on a breathing machine. Apparently he had a MRSA infection and we have no clue how he got it!! Basically the doctors said I saved his life by bringing him in. Well then after 6 days he was released, and I went to the doctor thinking I had an ingrown hair but it was MRSA, so 3 doctors visits and 2 trips to the ER later I ended up getting admitted for 2 days for IV meds. So that was about 2 weeks ago and things are finally starting to settle down! I'm hoping thiß is behind us and trying to enjoy the last 4 weeks of my maternity leave with my cutie!!

Woooooooooowwwww :cry: that is so scary. What an experience that was. I'm so glad you took your baby to the ER. I couldn't imagine being in your situation, with a newborn. We all stress while we are pregnant and once the baby is born we think we are out the woods, or so we think. 

I'm so glad things worked out and you and baby boy are doing better :hugs:

P.S- I will def take my baby to the ER if they reach a fever of 100.4; thanks for that!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies :)

How are you all doing?

Well, we dtd from cd7 until today (cd11) except for yesterday. Didn't plan it though. Lol I am only about to ov on cd17, but started with opks just in case I ov earlier since I have a gradual temp drop. Cd10 and cd11 were negative though. 

Xx


----------



## Button#

Hi ladies, can I join you? I'm on CD7, first cycle after mc so going to start bding tomorrow. I normally OV on CD16. 

Congrats on all the BFPs already and good luck to the rest!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Button# said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? I'm on CD7, first cycle after mc so going to start bding tomorrow. I normally OV on CD16.
> 
> Congrats on all the BFPs already and good luck to the rest!

Welcome :) good luck this cycle!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo ladies :)
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> Well, we dtd from cd7 until today (cd11) except for yesterday. Didn't plan it though. Lol I am only about to ov on cd17, but started with opks just in case I ov earlier since I have a gradual temp drop. Cd10 and cd11 were negative though.
> 
> Xx

Fx'd for u this cycle :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey everyone!!!! I can not believe I will be 20wks Friday this pregnancy is flying by and I couldn't be happier. I'll be honest, imma little nervous because last time I lost my daughter at 22wks (2 wks away) UGHHHH! But last pregnancy I did notice my mucus plug come out around 19weeks so that's the only thing that's reassuring. I have a feeling things will be fine but it's still un-nerving. 

Krystina do you have those aches on your side? Like complete discomfort and pulling/stretching feeling?


----------



## Button#

Mariahs mum - that must be scary but I'm sure everything will be fine. Do you have a scan coming up?


----------



## krystinab

Welcome Button# !! 

Where are you in your cycle Angelbaby_01??

DeeDee, girl I have the craziest streching all the time...all types of pulling and pinching...

AFM, Like DeeDee I am having a lot of intresting changes with my body...also this team yellow thing making me want to scream not because I regret being team yellow its just that everyone has to comment on what they think Im having or why not finding out is dumb...Im mean damn why have sonograms if everyone know everything already...IDIOTS! Did I mention I am in the bitch phase of my pregnancy...LOL I have an appt today, so excited to hear the baby's heartbeat...


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Krystina I am at cd12. So far we dtd from cd6. Lol wasn't planned though. I don't think hubby have any problems with low sperm count since we got pregnant fairly easy the last three times we went on like bunnies. Lol I should ov on cd17. I am using opks and temping to see what my body is doing. :)


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey girls!!!! How's everyone?! :flower:

Krys: You're pregnancy is flyyyying by!! It's so exciting to see your pregnancy moving along like this, I'm so happy for you, girl! :cloud9: How are you?!

Dee Dee: How are you feeling, hun? I know the 22 week-mark is coming up soon, my thoughts are with you!! :hugs:

Welcome Button!! O is just around the corner?! What do you do to track your cycle, do you use OPKs and do you chart? FX for a BFP!! :flower:

Stacer: How are you doing?! How's your little one?! I hope you two are doing well!

Angelbaby: Did you O?!? I hope this is your cycle!!! :flower:

AFM: Ana is teething, so she can be quite fussy at times, poor thing! :wacko: I see two white marks right under her gums, the two front bottom teeth! I hope they pierce soon and she gets some relief! :thumbup:


----------



## Button#

Tasha - I hate teething! My LO is teething his back molars at the moment and it's a nightmare. I hope your little girl gets hers as quickly and painlessly as possible.

I'm using OPKs as I don't think I could chart very reliably at the moment as LO is being a pickle with sleep.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. Just wanted to check in and make sure everyone is doing ok.
Button# & Angelbaby, have you tested yet??
Preggo ladies, how is your new body treating you?
Lisa, any new results on baby girl? Please keep us posted on whats going on :flower:

AFM, nothing to report..just waiting for August!


----------



## Button#

Got a positive OPK yesterday. Feeling positive about this cycle.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Krystina- my body is pretty much treating me great. The biggest change is that I get out of breathe FAST. Here & there I have that pulling/stretching feeling and where my daughter is laying always makes me stomach uneasy :( AND for some odd reason, my nausea has come back UGHHHH!!! Lol

I just had my 20+ week check up and it went great!!! My doctor said that my cervix look long and closed. WAIT, did I hear correctly, LONG????? A doctor has never said my cervix looks long. I am so excited and relieved I almost cried. My doctor was thrilled and surprised because with my last pregnancy by 18weks my cervix was at .8cm then at 20wks I was at .7cm. I just couldn't be happier and I am so relieved. I still can't wait until 24wks but this definitely relieved a lot of anxiety!!


----------



## snowflakes120

Doing OK over here. I have 3 out of 4 test results back. Those are normal. I am hoping to hear about the 4th soon. Like today! But hopefully sometime next week though. The 14 week ultrasound went ok - the neck fluid looked "good" and they said that baby doesn't have any major heart defects that are life-threatening or would require surgery after birth. I have another ultrasound at 18 weeks to continue checking the heart and everything else. Still praying and hoping for the best.


----------



## Tasha S.

Dee Dee: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: YAYYYY for a long cervix!!!!!!!! Such good news!!!!!! Nausea is really hard. I had it the whole 9 months. :wacko: Hang in there! I ate viciously in the hospital after Ana was born, first time without nausea in 9 months, food was actually appetizing! :haha:

Button: Hooray for a +OPK! I totally understand about the temping, I was temping last month (using FAM as a form of birth control at the moment!) but called it quits for this month as Ana stopped sleeping through the nights. Now onto the TWW! I hope this is your cycle!!!

Krys: I want a bump pic!! :haha:

Lisa: Things are looking good, pheww! :thumbup: I can understand your anticipation for getting the results of that fourth test back! Keep us posted! How are you doing with this? Are you able to relax? xox

Angelbaby: Where are you at??


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Tasha S. said:


> Dee Dee: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: YAYYYY for a long cervix!!!!!!!! Such good news!!!!!! Nausea is really hard. I had it the whole 9 months. :wacko: Hang in there! I ate viciously in the hospital after Ana was born, first time without nausea in 9 months, food was actually appetizing! :haha:
> 
> Button: Hooray for a +OPK! I totally understand about the temping, I was temping last month (using FAM as a form of birth control at the moment!) but called it quits for this month as Ana stopped sleeping through the nights. Now onto the TWW! I hope this is your cycle!!!
> 
> Krys: I want a bump pic!! :haha:
> 
> Lisa: Things are looking good, pheww! :thumbup: I can understand your anticipation for getting the results of that fourth test back! Keep us posted! How are you doing with this? Are you able to relax? xox
> 
> Angelbaby: Where are you at??

Thanks girlie!!!! We were so excited to hear the doctor say that :cloud9: Just praying things keep going in the right direction!!! As fats the nausea, today is seems to be non existent, hopefully it stays away haha


----------



## krystinab

Lisa, that's so awesome! It looks like there are good odds that everything with baby girl will be ok. I will keep you family in my prayers. :flower:

DeeDee, So happy your cervix is looking good. I know you cant wait til 24 weeks. :) It will be here before you know it!! The nausea really sucks, I think its because you are having a girl...

Button, did you get it in??

Angelbaby, when do you usually start testing? Are you a POAS-aholic??

AFM, I attached a pik from Gold Cup. I am looking rather chunky...LOL I had a super busy weekend which I really think knocked my lil bub off his kicking schedule. I was worried but now that Im back at work, he seems to be doing what he usually does.. :) I know its early for a schedule BUT I feel like i know my kid already. Also, he must be going through a growth spurt cause I have so much stretching and pulling going on...ugh...
 



Attached Files:







baby bump.jpg
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Button#

Lovely pic Krystina. I had some spotting yesterday which usually happens after OV. Fingers crossed we DTD enough.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

krystinab said:


> Lisa, that's so awesome! It looks like there are good odds that everything with baby girl will be ok. I will keep you family in my prayers. :flower:
> 
> DeeDee, So happy your cervix is looking good. I know you cant wait til 24 weeks. :) It will be here before you know it!! The nausea really sucks, I think its because you are having a girl...
> 
> Button, did you get it in??
> 
> Angelbaby, when do you usually start testing? Are you a POAS-aholic??
> 
> AFM, I attached a pik from Gold Cup. I am looking rather chunky...LOL I had a super busy weekend which I really think knocked my lil bub off his kicking schedule. I was worried but now that Im back at work, he seems to be doing what he usually does.. :) I know its early for a schedule BUT I feel like i know my kid already. Also, he must be going through a growth spurt cause I have so much stretching and pulling going on...ugh...

Girllll you look great, u don't look chunky at all :hugs: 

DH & I were so excited to get that news from doctor :cloud9: And the nausea seems to have disappeared for now.

As far as my lil girl moving, she is on her own schedule, mostly throughout the day. Just like u, whenever I'm real busy, I don't feel her as much but when I sit down she is back to kicking and jabbing me in my hip bone lol...


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

Been hectic. We have to move house due to hubby's job. He had an upgrade at work and went for training etc etc. We did SMEP, but I never got a positive opk and temp on ff never confirmed o date. Tested today (af is due tomorrow) and got a bfn.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

Been hectic. We have to move house due to hubby's job. He had an upgrade at work and went for training etc etc. We did SMEP, but I never got a positive opk and temp on ff never confirmed o date. Tested today (af is due tomorrow) and got a bfn.


----------



## Tasha S.

Hi ladies! :flower:

Dee Dee: 23 weeks!!! :kiss: :cloud9: Do we get a bump pic?! :flower:

Krys: How are you?! Thanks for the pic, you look beautiful!!!!

Angelbaby: Perhaps your ovulation was pushed back due to stress??? Did AF show? Fx for you!!

Lisa: Did you get the final test result?! My thoughts are with you! How are you? 

Button: When are you testing??? I hope this is your cycle! :flower:

AFM: Ana's two bottom teeth finally cut through! :happydance: I'm looking forward to less fussiness! :winkwink:


----------



## Button#

Yay to Ana's teeth cutting! 

I've been testing but getting BFNs and I'm spotting so think I'm just waiting for AF now. Gonna try some conceive plus next cycle.


----------



## Tasha S.

Button# said:


> Yay to Ana's teeth cutting!
> 
> I've been testing but getting BFNs and I'm spotting so think I'm just waiting for AF now. Gonna try some conceive plus next cycle.

Shucks for the spotting!!! :dohh: Did you use anything this cycle to help you conceive? I hope the conceive plus does the charm next cycle! But you're not out until AF shows!


----------



## Button#

I took B50 complex but I'm worried it pushed OV back so I'm going to drop it next cycle and just take folic acid like before. I've actually had less spotting than I normally do so I thought I was in with a chance, normally I get it from OV to AF.


----------



## Button#

AF just showed, I'm out.


----------



## Tasha S.

Shucks! I'm so sorry, Button! :hugs: That's intense that you usually spot from O until AF, was it always like that for you? Did you spot during your pregnancy with your son? xox


----------



## Button#

No it's only since finishing BFing him and coming off the mini pill. I have a cervical abrasion which is harmless but annoying, the dr said they'll fix it when I'm done with having children.


----------



## krystinab

Ugh...sorry Button AF showed up...she's such an annoying witch!

How are the rest of you ladies doing??? Im in that anxious stage of my pregnancy. I am so ready to meet my LO but I know he has to bake a few more weeks!


----------



## Button#

Enjoy the last weeks of pregnancy Krystina


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Sorry AF got u Button :(

Krystina I know exactly what you mean. I am 3 days away from 24wks AKA "Viability". I am sooooooooo relieved! Especially once Friday comes along. I can't wait to meet my little girl either! Not too soon tho haha...

Tasha, hi girlie! How are you?


----------



## Tasha S.

DeeDee: 24 weeks TOMORROW!!!!! :happydance: I am SO SO happy for you!!!! :cloud9: How have you been feeling? Do they monitor your pregnancy more closely than the norm? xox

Krys: Time will fly! :winkwink: When is your exact due date again?? August? Are you still working, or are you on mat leave?

Button: Ah ok! So you spot because of the cervical abrasion? I can only imagine that must be annoying. :wacko: Do you know how many children you want? :flower:

Lisa: Any news? :flower:

AFM: We skipped spring here in Montreal, we went straight to summer! :haha: I'm busying myself with cleaning up and landscaping our back-yard. I'm getting a vegetable garden started! Ana is doing well, too! :flower:


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girlies 

All the tests ended up coming back as normal. 18 week ultrasound showed her heart looking good. Her arms and legs are measuring on the short side so they think she is going to be petite like me - I am only 5' tall and just a bit over 100 pds. So no real answers as to why the fluid is on the high side - which scares me still. Dr. wants to do Fetal Echo-cardiogram at 24 weeks so we will be doing that. 

Kellan's 1st Birthday is this weekend - been super busy planning that. Doing a whale theme. Can't believe my baby is turning 1 already! Time sure is flying by!


----------



## Button#

Tasha- only 1 more and then I'll get it sorted, it may even clear up on it's own with the hormone changes in pregnancy.

Snowflakes - I'm glad the tests came back ok and I hope you enjoy Kellans big day!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Tasha S. said:


> DeeDee: 24 weeks TOMORROW!!!!! :happydance: I am SO SO happy for you!!!! :cloud9: How have you been feeling? Do they monitor your pregnancy more closely than the norm? xox
> 
> Krys: Time will fly! :winkwink: When is your exact due date again?? August? Are you still working, or are you on mat leave?
> 
> Button: Ah ok! So you spot because of the cervical abrasion? I can only imagine that must be annoying. :wacko: Do you know how many children you want? :flower:
> 
> Lisa: Any news? :flower:
> 
> AFM: We skipped spring here in Montreal, we went straight to summer! :haha: I'm busying myself with cleaning up and landscaping our back-yard. I'm getting a vegetable garden started! Ana is doing well, too! :flower:

OMG I'm 24wks :happydance::happydance: I am so relieved I made it to this milestone!!!!!!! I can breathe and know that a great effort will take place to save my little girl if she decided to come early :cloud9: THANK GOD!!!


----------



## Button#

Yay for V day Mariahs Mom!


----------



## krystinab

YAAAAAA!! DeeDee!! Im so happy for you! I was so happy when I hit the 24 week mark. 

Lisa, Im so glad baby girls test results came back good! I cannot believe Kellan's a year old! I remember when you got preggo.....oh, how the time flys :)

Button, has AF left the house??

Tasha, here in MD one day its Spring the next day its Summer....are you allergies going crazy???

AFM, I had my 26th week OB appointment yesterday. I so love hearing the baby's HB....not so happy about the 19 lbs I have gained :blush: I think my bb's are 7lbs each :holly:


----------



## Button#

Aw lovely that you heard baby's hb Krystina.

Yes AF has gone and my conceive plus turned up today so just waiting for CD8 now.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

krystinab said:


> YAAAAAA!! DeeDee!! Im so happy for you! I was so happy when I hit the 24 week mark.
> 
> Lisa, Im so glad baby girls test results came back good! I cannot believe Kellan's a year old! I remember when you got preggo.....oh, how the time flys :)
> 
> Button, has AF left the house??
> 
> Tasha, here in MD one day its Spring the next day its Summer....are you allergies going crazy???
> 
> AFM, I had my 26th week OB appointment yesterday. I so love hearing the baby's HB....not so happy about the 19 lbs I have gained :blush: I think my bb's are 7lbs each :holly:

Thanks girl....it seemed to take forever for me to reach this point. I have my appt next Wednesday and I'm supposed to do the glucose test. How was that for u? I heard it's disgusting...

And I'm sure the 19lbs looks great on u. My bb's have def doubled in size, it's ridiculous lol...luckily I think I only gained 2lbs. Thank god but I have a feeling that I'm gonna gain more lol


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Button# said:


> Yay for V day Mariahs Mom!

Thanks Button....Fx'd that you catch that egg this cycle!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Mariahs Mom said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> YAAAAAA!! DeeDee!! Im so happy for you! I was so happy when I hit the 24 week mark.
> 
> Lisa, Im so glad baby girls test results came back good! I cannot believe Kellan's a year old! I remember when you got preggo.....oh, how the time flys :)
> 
> Button, has AF left the house??
> 
> Tasha, here in MD one day its Spring the next day its Summer....are you allergies going crazy???
> 
> AFM, I had my 26th week OB appointment yesterday. I so love hearing the baby's HB....not so happy about the 19 lbs I have gained :blush: I think my bb's are 7lbs each :holly:
> 
> Thanks girl....it seemed to take forever for me to reach this point. I have my appt next Wednesday and I'm supposed to do the glucose test. How was that for u? I heard it's disgusting...
> 
> And I'm sure the 19lbs looks great on u. My bb's have def doubled in size, it's ridiculous lol...luckily I think I only gained 2lbs. Thank god but I have a feeling that I'm gonna gain more lolClick to expand...

I havent done the glucose test. I do mine in 2 weeks...I chose the fruit puch flavor hopefully its not as bad as the orange flavor...lol. you have to tell me how it goes for you..


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey ladies...so I had my appt and it went GREAT. Baby is so active it's beginning to be uncomfortable! She barely let's me sleep in the morning...Well anyway my doctor was so thrilled that we hit our 24wk milestone! He had a smile on his face (which he never has. He has one face for every emotion haha). I'm just so excited. Now I will announce it on social media and beginning planning the baby shower!!!


----------



## Button#

Great news Mariahs mom!


----------



## krystinab

Thats great news DeeDee. I am so happy for you. 

Button, are you ready for the next month? FX this is your month! 

Angel Baby, how are you doing??

Lisaaaaa, hey girl whats going on?

How are all the momma's doing??

AFM, I am a completely neurotic mom already. If this baby doesn't move right on schedule I start going nuts. Last night the baby wasn't as active as usual so I did every trick in the book to get him moving. Of course he eventually did but afterwards, I was like...I'm going crazy already!!! :D :blush:


----------



## Button#

Hee hee, being a neurotic mum never stops! 

I reckon I'll OV this weekend or early next week. I'm just waiting for that positive OPK


----------



## Mariahs Mom

krystinab said:


> Thats great news DeeDee. I am so happy for you.
> 
> Button, are you ready for the next month? FX this is your month!
> 
> Angel Baby, how are you doing??
> 
> Lisaaaaa, hey girl whats going on?
> 
> How are all the momma's doing??
> 
> AFM, I am a completely neurotic mom already. If this baby doesn't move right on schedule I start going nuts. Last night the baby wasn't as active as usual so I did every trick in the book to get him moving. Of course he eventually did but afterwards, I was like...I'm going crazy already!!! :D :blush:

:haha::haha: I am the same way but this little is so active that sometimes I wish she would calm down haha. She kicks so hard it wakes me up in the morning lol. 

How have you been feeling lately?


----------



## Button#

Got a positive OPK yesterday and DTD last night and obviously will bd again tonight and tomorrow.

Mariahs mom - when I was pregnant with Ashley he used to always kick the side I was laid on so his feet would push against the bed, not comfy! You'll have a real wriggle bum on your hands!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Button# said:


> Got a positive OPK yesterday and DTD last night and obviously will bd again tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> Mariahs mom - when I was pregnant with Ashley he used to always kick the side I was laid on so his feet would push against the bed, not comfy! You'll have a real wriggle bum on your hands!

:happydance: for positive OPK. Hope you catch that egg!

OMG that is exactly what my daughter does. She HATES me sleeping on my left side. She will kick THE ENTIRE TIME until I move haha...she is the boss I guess haha...


----------



## Button#

It was my left side as well!


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey ladies! I'll be back to catch up when I have more time! I just have a quick question for Krys for a woman who is TTC using acupuncture: did you continue acupuncture into your pregnancy?? Thanks in advance! :flower:


----------



## krystinab

Tasha S. said:


> Hey ladies! I'll be back to catch up when I have more time! I just have a quick question for Krys for a woman who is TTC using acupuncture: did you continue acupuncture into your pregnancy?? Thanks in advance! :flower:

Hey love... I went through my first trimester (recommended by both my OB & acupuncturist). After 13 weeks my OB told me there was no reason to go other than nausea or other aches & pains...hope this helps!


----------



## Tasha S.

Thanks, Krys!! That does help! :)


----------



## Tasha S.

Button: How many DPO are you now?! Do you go crazy symptom spotting?! :haha: I hope this is your cycle!!!!

Krys and DeeDee: How are you pregnant ladies doing?! I can't believe you two are pushing 30 weeks.....crazyyy! Time flies! You'll both be holding your babies in no time! :kiss: How's sleeping? Any pinched nerves? xox

Stacer: How are you and baby??

Lisa: How's your pregnancy going??

AFM: What a week!! On Wednesday at 3am I woke up with an intense burning sensation in my lower abdomen........within an hour I was literally urinating blood and was in a lot of pain. I left hubby at home with Ana and went to the ER at 4am, the triage nurse said it was most likely a UTI (but didn't take a urine sample, and I didn't stress how much blood was in my urine), hours later and after a visit to the clinic, it looks like I passed a kidney or bladder stone! :shrug: I'm on antibiotics just in case it's an infection, I'm exhausted as I only had 4 hours of sleep that night and it's hard to catch up with a baby! Ana started crawling on all fours and pulling herself up against furniture last week! :cloud9: So I'm running after her constantly!


----------



## Button#

Tasha - poor you! I hope you get some rest in soon and you feel better.

I'm 6dpo, not really symptom spotting as I don't get any until later on. Might break out an IC test tomorrow, even though I know it'll be too early and a BFN!


----------



## krystinab

Goodness Tasha, I know that was painful. I'm glad you went in to the ER. I hope you are feeling better lady. I love that lil Ana is crawling, how cute! Please post a pik!

Button, ugh I always hated the tww....it's really like a lifetime wait! Fx you get that BFP this cycle!

Liiisssaaaaa, how are you and that bump Hun?

Dee Dee, what's going on chika? 

Have any of you or are any of you looking into cord blood banking?

AFM, we went on our baby moon last week. It was so relaxing we didn't want to come home....lol. I'm going in for my glucose test tomorrow, fx I don't vom...lol


----------



## dove830

Hi everyone:hi: Long time, eh? I have finally got a positive OPK after having Lucas almost a year ago, so we are:sex: a lot right now. Congrats on all of the babies. Krys--SO happy for you! Tasha, looks like we're TTC together again :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

GEEZZZ Tasha that sounds painful. Hopefully things will settle down. Is this going to be a reoccurring issue for you?

Yesssss I can't believe I'm almost 27weeks. It's all surreal! I would've never thought I'd make it this far. As far as sleeping, most nights I'm ok ONCE I actually find a good position that my little girl agrees with. The other day DH and I were spooning and Brooklyn (that's our baby's name) kicked so hard, the bed was shaking hahaha. I guess she she did not like that position. 

Krystina- HEYYYY how are ya? I've been great. I've reached the point where I need assistance getting up out of seats/cars and putting my shoes on. Just always tired...My belly has definitely taken over but I couldn't be happier to be pregnant! I was so excited that I hadn't gained a pound my entire pregnancy but I went to Dr's appt and I gained 4lbs. Not huge but def a bummer, but dr did say that the baby makes up for at least 2lbs of that. So I guess it's not too bad!


----------



## Tasha S.

Thanks ladies, I'm feeling a lot better now! :flower:

Dove: YAYY for popping back in here, missed you!!! :hugs: HAHA! Looks like we will be TTC together again...though for your sake I hope not, I'm actually waiting until my August cycle to TTC, I hope you get pregnant before that! :kiss: How's Lucas?!? Are you breastfeeding/did you breastfeed? If so, when did you wean Lucas? I just started weaning Ana this week (I didn't have the heart to wean her, but then I was put on antibiotics and had no choice but to stop for 24 hours and I saw that the bottle was going well, so I chose to try to wean her! I'm 10 lbs underweight, so I'm anxious to conserve all my energy! Ana, on the other hand, is quite chubby! :haha:) I started charting 2 cycles ago, and I'm not sure I'm ovulating properly (I got my period back March 1st). How about you? Did you get your period back cycles before getting a + OPK?! SOOO good to hear from you, Dove! xox

Button: Your chart looks AMAZING!!! Fx this is your cycle! :happydance: May I ask how you shared your FF chart in your signature? I don't know how to let people just see the chart versus having a link!

Krys: Where did you go for your babymoon?!?! So glad that you had time for yourself and DH before baby arrives and changes your lives completely! :flower: How did the glucose test go?? I'll look for a good Ana pic to post! :winkwink:

DeeDee: Sounds like Brooklyn has got quite the little character! :haha: Too cute!! Can we ask for a bump pic?!?! Love seeing those baby bumps!


----------



## krystinab

Hey Dove! long time no hear from, how is motherhood? I cant believe Lucas is a year!! Time sure does fly! FX you get that +OPK soon!

Tasha, are you thinking of getting acupuncture? Im telling you I am a believer. Not only does it get your ovulating on track, but it relaxes you so much!

Button, did you test??

DeeDee, 4lbs... thats crazy to me. You must be really tiny...

AFM, the glucose test went ok...the stuff they gave me to drink wasn't bad it was the nausea that set in afterwards that almost put me out! Everyone keeps telling me how small I look BUT the scale keeps going up! The other day this lady asked me if I was eating, that really pissed me off! Bitch, do you think Im staving my baby...ugh. Anyway, we went to Ft. Lauderdale for our babymoon....its was a good time ...I pranced around in my bikini which DH wasnt really feeling at first!:haha:


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm feeling a lot better now! :flower:
> 
> Dove: YAYY for popping back in here, missed you!!! :hugs: HAHA! Looks like we will be TTC together again...though for your sake I hope not, I'm actually waiting until my August cycle to TTC, I hope you get pregnant before that! :kiss: How's Lucas?!? Are you breastfeeding/did you breastfeed? If so, when did you wean Lucas? I just started weaning Ana this week (I didn't have the heart to wean her, but then I was put on antibiotics and had no choice but to stop for 24 hours and I saw that the bottle was going well, so I chose to try to wean her! I'm 10 lbs underweight, so I'm anxious to conserve all my energy! Ana, on the other hand, is quite chubby! :haha:) I started charting 2 cycles ago, and I'm not sure I'm ovulating properly (I got my period back March 1st). How about you? Did you get your period back cycles before getting a + OPK?! SOOO good to hear from you, Dove! xox
> 
> Button: Your chart looks AMAZING!!! Fx this is your cycle! :happydance: May I ask how you shared your FF chart in your signature? I don't know how to let people just see the chart versus having a link!
> 
> Krys: Where did you go for your babymoon?!?! So glad that you had time for yourself and DH before baby arrives and changes your lives completely! :flower: How did the glucose test go?? I'll look for a good Ana pic to post! :winkwink:
> 
> DeeDee: Sounds like Brooklyn has got quite the little character! :haha: Too cute!! Can we ask for a bump pic?!?! Love seeing those baby bumps!

LOL, I hope not too! I thought you were asking about acupuncture because you were already ttc ;) We are still BF! Lucas is definitely a booby baby. I go back to work at the end of the month, so the sooner we get pregnant again, the better. 10 lbs underweight? Holy...I still have 14 lbs to lose, but I'm not stressing it while ttc. Lucas is 26 lbs, I hear ya on chubby babies :)



krystinab said:


> Hey Dove! long time no hear from, how is motherhood? I cant believe Lucas is a year!! Time sure does fly! FX you get that +OPK soon!
> 
> Tasha, are you thinking of getting acupuncture? Im telling you I am a believer. Not only does it get your ovulating on track, but it relaxes you so much!
> 
> Button, did you test??
> 
> DeeDee, 4lbs... thats crazy to me. You must be really tiny...
> 
> AFM, the glucose test went ok...the stuff they gave me to drink wasn't bad it was the nausea that set in afterwards that almost put me out! Everyone keeps telling me how small I look BUT the scale keeps going up! The other day this lady asked me if I was eating, that really pissed me off! Bitch, do you think Im staving my baby...ugh. Anyway, we went to Ft. Lauderdale for our babymoon....its was a good time ...I pranced around in my bikini which DH wasnt really feeling at first!:haha:

I got my +OPK on Saturday and Sunday. We DTD 4 times in the last 5 days, so we've done all we can. Now the dreaded 2ww:dohh:

Your babymoon sounds lovely. I'm sure you rocked that bikini!!


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! I've been reading just haven't posted! So much is going on with you ladies!! This is a busy thread!! :) 

Krys-how did you like ft lauderdale? I live in orlando and it sure is hot! But I'm sure you looked cute in your bikini! And regarding the eating comments, just wait til you get "your baby's hungry" comments after he/she is born just bc they cry! It's so annoying how everyone has a comment, even strangers. 

Tasha-how painful! Hope you're feeling better and getting some rest!! I so don't want my little guy rolling over yet bc I know it will be much harder, but of course we're working on it with him! He will be 4 months!! Can't believe you're 10 lbs under weight! The nursing worked for me though, I weigh 10 lbs less now than I did before getting pg. I've been pumping and bottle feeding but am stopping this week bc I have a large stash of frozen milk! We aren't necessarily ttc, but not preventing either just bc I have low egg count, so we kinda feel like we should try sooner rather than later! 

Dove-good luck ttc! Hope you get a bfp!! 

I know there's a lot of new ladies, so congrats and good luck to you all!!


----------



## Button#

Tasha - I think there's a share option on ff which gives you a link to paste into your signature. I'll have a look and tell you if it's any different

Krystina - sounds like a fab babymoon. I have tested but so far BFN, still early for me though.


----------



## krystinab

DH would prob have a fit if he knew I shared this, but I couldn't resist :)
 



Attached Files:







bikini.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dove830

OMG, you are SO cute!!


----------



## Button#

Fab pic!


----------



## snowflakes120

Cute pic Krystina. Is that your man in the background - nice arms! 

FX button! And Tasha in August! And Stacer! And Dove! Hooray for SMEP TTC!

Having a hard pregnancy but trying to look on the bright side and say I am half done!! Not like Kellan's where it was a piece of cake and boring!! Lots of emotional issues for sure with baby girl.


----------



## dove830

Snow, I love the pic of your little man, he's adorable


----------



## Button#

Thanks snowflakes, must be tough having a hard pregnancy and running around after LO.


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacer: So good to hear from you!!! Wow! 4 months, doesn't time just fly?! :flower: I'm exactly like you, I weigh 10lbs less than pre-pregnancy, only I was a healthy weight then. The nursing brought me down 10lbs...I'm starting to look hollow though, I don't like it! :dohh: I'm 5'4" and my healthy weight is 120lbs, I'm down to 110...I haven't weighed that little since I was a teenager! But we're down to only 2 nursing times a day, so I should gain some back! WOW! You're able to stop nursing at 4 months with a freezer full of milk?! Good job mama! :thumbup: Oooooh!!! I hope you get pregnant soon! :cloud9:

Krys: LOL about your DH! You look gorgeous!!!! :winkwink: I find pregnant bellies so beautiful! I'm not going to be trying acupuncture, not because I don't want to (I TOTALLY believe in acupuncture too! I had acupuncture done when I was a teen and having menstrual troubles and it helped so much!), but because it's expensive!! We just bought our first house and we're saving our pennies...I'm going back to university in the fall so we'll need it then! 

Button: Your chart is still looking really good! :happydance: Excited for a few days to pass!!!! Everything crossed for you! :hugs:

Lisa: Awwww!! I'm so sorry this pregnancy has been difficult! :hugs: I know you must have gone through so much when you were waiting for those test results to come back, but they look all good, right? Are you still worried? Or are there other things stressing you out? I hope the last half of your pregnancy goes more smoothly! xox

Dove: I hope you get pregnant soon so you don't have to go back to work for too long!!! :hugs: Too cute that Lucas loves breastfeeding!!! I find it a little hard to stop breastfeeding, it's so special! :kiss: (But I'm also excited to be able to get dressed in the morning without worrying about boob accessibility! :winkwink:)

DeeDee: How are you doing hun?!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. Sorry for taking forever to post...I am trying to get back into the swing of things at work...

Lisa, Yes thats DH and his arms....LOL he is anti internet piks or I would have put his entire body on there...LOL Sorry this has been a tough pregnancy for you. When is your anatomy scan scheduled? Im guessing soon. Have you picked out names for LO yet? KELLAN is ADORABLE. The cake pik is still my favorite :) 

Tasha, YES acupuncture is very expensive. I asked for a deal since I was going weekly. I paid like $60/visit which wasn't that bad but over 3 months it really hit my pockets. When did you move? Are you all adjusted in your new home?

Hey Stacer, YES Ft. Lauderdale was HOTTTT!! How are you doing? Its been a minute. :flower:

Button, any update???

AFM, I barely passed my glucose test...smh...I guess pasta 2x a week is not a good idea while preggers...Other than almost having diabetes, a swollen vagina, not being able to sleep, hemrroids, and going from a 34-D to a 38-E cup (I really hope I get my old boobs back!) this pregnancy has been flawless...LOL :haha::haha:


----------



## Button#

Nothing yet Krystina, I'm still spotting. Not feeling very hopeful but already got a plan for next cycle if I am out.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey girls!!!! 

Krystina I know exactly have you feel abt the breast getting so big. I am up to a 38G. These suckers are always in the way and I can barely fit any of my maxi dresses over them haha. You look great in that pic and you are wearing that two piece. Good thing DH does not subscribe to this board. I have my glucose test next week and I'm not looking forward to it. My cousin said it made her throw up and I don't have time for that haha. 

I wear my hair the same way you do in that pic. I love it and we have the same color too haha. I knew we clicked for a reason lol. 

Tasha- how are you and the little one? I'm doing great. This little girl kicks me all day and especially when I'm trying to sleep lol. We had an appt last week and turns out I'm measuring ahead by a week. The same thing happened at our 18wk ultrasound. That's so reassuring but a little scary because I don't want a big baby haha. But hey as long as she's healthy it'll all be worth it :) 

And I will post a week soon. DH keeps yelling at me because everytime I get dressed I forget to take a pic. Haven't really taken a pic since 20wks. HORRIBLE lol 

Button- how are things going?


----------



## Button#

Still nothing, going to get OH to hide the rest of my tests for a few days because I'm going mad imagining lines!


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey ladies!

Krys: I'm so glad you passed the glucose test! :thumbup: You know, like you, I also had just barely passed it with Ana...but a pass is a pass! :winkwink: Actually, we never moved (since I was on B&B, I was always at the same house), we were renting a house and now we bought it! :flower:

DeeDee: Hooray for measuring a week ahead!!!!! :happydance: That's great news! Way better than measuring a week late! :winkwink: I do hope that she's not TOO big at the end though! :flower: But like you said, healthy is the most important!

Dove: Any updates? :flower:

Button: Awww! I feel you on wanting DH to hide the tests!! Your chart is still looking good though!! :kiss:

Stacer: How are you and baby?! 

Does anyone have news from Gemma (bride2b)?!?! I'm dying to hear from her!!


----------



## Button#

I've had to stop temping because LO's sleep is so bad at the moment I'm pretty sure it won't be accurate. I was up from 2-4am this morning with him.


----------



## dove830

Ugh! AF reared her ugly head this morning. So I had a super short 6/7 day long lp :( Anyone have any tips on making it longer??


----------



## Tasha S.

Button: Oh nooo!! What is keeping him up?! Teething?? You must be exhausted! You go mama! :thumbup:

Dove: So sorry af showed! :wacko: I had a 6 day luteal phase (apparently ovulated on CD 32--which is crazyyyy late!--and then af arrived on CD 38) two cycles ago (I didn't chart my last cycle bcz Ana wasn't sleeping the nights, but still a 40 day cycle). Now I've been taking fertilitea from earlypregnancytests.com, and FertilityFriend just confirmed ovualtion on CD 24! I'm so pleased! I'm 4dpo, and I'm hoping for a long luteal phase...I got pregnant with Ana on that tea, I'm a huge believer! :winkwink: Perhaps that would help?? (Although it does say not to drink it while breastfeeding, I googled all the herbs and breastfeeding, and they're all safe except they didn't know for lady's mantle because research has not been conducted. The tea could increase or decrease your milk supply, however!) xox


----------



## Button#

Sorry AF got you dove. Some ladies on another thread have had success with progesterone cream.

Tasha - he's got a cold and a nasty cough which woke him up and then he just couldn't settle. He's a bit separation anxious as well so won't be left to settle by himself. He was shattered today, bless him.


----------



## dove830

I actually bought that tea off the same website, but was afraid to start using it in case t wasn't safe for bf....maybe I'll give it a try and see how my supply handles it......:thumbup:


----------



## shellideaks

Tasha S. said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Krys: I'm so glad you passed the glucose test! :thumbup: You know, like you, I also had just barely passed it with Ana...but a pass is a pass! :winkwink: Actually, we never moved (since I was on B&B, I was always at the same house), we were renting a house and now we bought it! :flower:
> 
> DeeDee: Hooray for measuring a week ahead!!!!! :happydance: That's great news! Way better than measuring a week late! :winkwink: I do hope that she's not TOO big at the end though! :flower: But like you said, healthy is the most important!
> 
> Dove: Any updates? :flower:
> 
> Button: Awww! I feel you on wanting DH to hide the tests!! Your chart is still looking good though!! :kiss:
> 
> Stacer: How are you and baby?!
> 
> Does anyone have news from Gemma (bride2b)?!?! I'm dying to hear from her!!

Tasha, I'll PM you a Gemma update if you like. I don't think she really comes on here any more. 

Krystina, you look so good! Pregnancy suits you :D


----------



## Tasha S.

Shellideaks: I would love that!! Thank you so much for the offer! :flower: I just find myself thinking of her often and was hoping she got her rainbow baby!!! How are you?

Dove: HOORAY! I would go for it! I mean, I did! :haha: I'm down to bf twice a day and am still taking it. I'm sure that's what pushed my O earlier than the previous months! I SO hope it works for you!!! :hugs:

Button: Poor little man!!! I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Button#

Thanks Tasha, your chart is looking good.


----------



## Tasha S.

Thank you Button! :flower: Although we used protection in my fertile window, so I'm expecting AF in the next week! I have to wait until August to TTC because I have one year left of university and want to graduate before #2 arrives! I'm expected to graduate in mid-April 2015, and conceiving in August would make me due for May, so I could graduate with a baby bump! :) I'm so pleased that my chart is looking good though...the last two months my temps were all over the place and I'm not sure I ovulated! Getting ready for August! :thumbup:


----------



## Button#

You should be good to go in august. That'd be a great graduation photo, cap, gown and bump!


----------



## dove830

For those that use FF, do you use the free one or do you pay for it? I'm considering attempting to temp, but don't want to pay if the free one is just as good. TIA!


----------



## Button#

I use the free one. The paid one has some fun extra features but you can definitely get by with the free one


----------



## dove830

So because I'm a mouth breather when I sleep, I shouldn't take my temp orally, is that right??:blush:


----------



## shellideaks

Tasha S. said:


> Shellideaks: I would love that!! Thank you so much for the offer! :flower: I just find myself thinking of her often and was hoping she got her rainbow baby!!! How are you?
> 
> Dove: HOORAY! I would go for it! I mean, I did! :haha: I'm down to bf twice a day and am still taking it. I'm sure that's what pushed my O earlier than the previous months! I SO hope it works for you!!! :hugs:
> 
> Button: Poor little man!!! I hope he gets better soon!

I will PM you now :)

I'm good, just kept busy with the littlies lol. My SMEP baby is nearly 2 now, can't believe I've been on this thread that long! I don't comment much but I stalk all the time :haha:


----------



## Button#

If you have a peek at the FAQs on ff it'll tell you about that. I think the general advice is see if you can work out a pattern doing it orally but if it's too all over the place try vaginally instead.


----------



## Button#

I'm out ladies, on to the next cycle.


----------



## krystinab

I used the fertitea BUT sometimes it seemed to dry me out...it did however normalize my cycles but what good is normal ovulation without EWCM?? I used it for about 4 months. I stopped when I started acupuncture. Just my 2 cents.

ugh button that sucks I hate (AF)...FYI- I did use the paid functions for fertility friend BUT I when I got pregnant I wasnt using it go figure :) As for temping orally vs vaginally. Im really not sure. But if you always sleep with your mouth open Im guessing your temps would be consistent...i say try both ways for one cycle each. If you have the same pattern both ways, then you can decided what you want to do :)

HEY Shelly!! I cant believe your SMEP baby is 2!!! Time really flies! Its good to hear from you!

Tasha, did you see the piks of the mom nursing her baby in her graduation gown? Everyone was going bonkers about it...

DeeDee, what day is your glucose test?? we need a bump pik soon! Dont have me as the only one with my big old tummy floating around BNB....are any of your first trimester symptoms staring to come back??? Im happy Im not the olny one whos boobs are out of control. LOL misery loves company :flower:

AFM, OMG talk about drama. I told my MIL this weekend that I wanted to deliver the baby in private with just me and DH. She got all upset and said I was trying to keep her from her grandchild...she completely shut down and stopped talking to everyone. UGH so then DH told me I sounded bitchy when we were talking...ugh yes...your mom bought the bitch out of me...anywho I called my MIL to talk and apparently DH's babymomma didn't let his mom see the baby for 2 months...I know that's jacked up but it has nothing to do with me, Im not that type of person I would never keep her from her grandchild (i will need a babysitter, LOL) anyway its all better now...BUT im so over apologizing to people for shit I didnt do wrong...ITS MY PUSSY (sorry for being graphic) and if I dont want eveyone looking at it as I have the baby its my prerogative....whew it was good to get that out!


----------



## stacergirl

Krystina-I see no reason for you to need to apologize!! It was just me and dh in my delivery room and I wouldn't want it any other way. I didn't even want my mom, it's too personal! I have mil issues as well, I love her as a person but when it comes to my boy I feel like she's trying to interfere or take over..all of my friends seem to have the same issues as well. I kinda think they feel left out since we go to our own moms instead of them more frequently for advice or what not. I think They want to feel just as important, but I don't know. I unfortunately don't think this will be the last time you will have issues with her...especially if she's carrying baggage from her other grand baby! sorry! But this is your baby and your experience so don't apologize.


----------



## Button#

Last thing I would have wanted when giving birth would be my MIL in the room. I was naked anyway because I was so hot and when I actually delivered I had the midwife and her student and the dr and her 5 students and my OH all in the room, I really don't think there would have been room for any more!

Also it's not the right time for polite chit chat and you have to be at your most relaxed so I'm sorry but it's completely down the woman in labour who wants or doesn't want in the room.


----------



## Tasha S.

Shelli: Thanks again! :flower: Are you a stay-at-home mom? Your house must be bustling with 3 little ones! Too cute! :kiss: Do you want any more? 

Dove: The extra features of FF are fun (especially if you're one to obsess over your cycle....I know what that is like! :blush:), but they're not necessary whatsoever! I use the free version (I had a free 30 day trial of the VIP membership free, but let it expire without renewing it for a cost.)

Button: So sorry AF showed up! :dohh: Do you have a plan for this coming cycle (I thought I remembered you saying that you had a plan if AF showed)? 

Krys: I'm so sorry about your MIL drama. :wacko: As if you needed that right now! I would never want anyone else in the room aside from my DH. I think your MIL should understand that a lot of women have that preference. On another note, that's so weird that the fertilitea dried up your CM...I've never had so much EWCM as when I'm taking it! :shrug: Weird.

Stacer: How are you doing? 

Jessica: I saw you stalking, how are you and your little one doing?? Do you want another baby anytime in the near future? xoxo


----------



## dove830

FF is showing a special offer for a year for $45. I'm tempted, but not if it's not worth it.

Button, sorry about AF...grrrrr

Krys--you have every right to say what you said. Glad it's all cleared up now

Tasha--yep! That's me...I totally obsess....soooo tempted


----------



## Symonew21

This seriously works ... I had a miscarriage over a month ago but ttc ever since the bleeding stop. Idk what I'm doing but I want to have a baby ... I feel like my chance was snatched from me


----------



## Button#

Tasha - yup I have a plan! I've started taking epo and omega 3 in addition to my prenatals. After AF has finished I'll drink raspberry leaf tea everyday up until O. I'm going to try pineapple core on 1dpo-5dpo. I'm also starting a few things to destress, like a body balance class and I'm going to do some painting. Also I've given my tests to OH and told him I'm not allowed them until 16th July.


----------



## shellideaks

Tasha S. said:


> Shelli: Thanks again! :flower: Are you a stay-at-home mom? Your house must be bustling with 3 little ones! Too cute! :kiss: Do you want any more?

No problem :) I'm currently on maternity leave but it ends in August. I don't think I'm going back to work so will officially be a stay at home mum then! My oldest is at school (he's nearly 8) so I only have Parker (20 months) and Nate (6 months) during the day. It can be somewhat hectic :haha: No more kids, ever! I have a coil fitted that will last me for 10 years. I'm very happy with 3 lol.


----------



## Tasha S.

Shelli: WOW! Your two youngest children are so close in age! I understand that it can be hectic! I find it can be hectic with one! :haha: The other night I was cleaning and Ana was in her highchair with a bottle of juice. She started squealing, so I look to see what the matter is, and she's all wet! She literally unscrewed her bottle...at 9.5 months!! :shrug: I'm sure it will be nice for you to leave work behind and stay home with your family! :kiss: 

Krys: I looked up the breastfeeding grad story, I hadn't heard of it! Crazy how those kind of things go viral. Are you planning on breastfeeding?

Button: Sounds like a good plan!! I didn't know that pineapple cores were good for implantation! I looked it up, cool! How's LO?

Dove: How are you?

AFM: AF is in the building! It has been a 34 day cycle, way better than 40 days! :happydance: Only I'm not satisfied with a 10 day luteal phase! :dohh: On to next cycle! Last cycle before ttc! :happydance:


----------



## Button#

I only found out about the pineapple core on the TTC boards, every other thread mentioned it so I thought I'd give it a go. LO is going between deliriously happy and full on stroppy, hoping he's in a better mood when he wakes up from his nap.

Ooh TTC is getting close!


----------



## dove830

I bought a pineapple!! lol

Also, FF had a better deal--1 year VIP for $24.95, so I'm going to try it. 

CD 8 for me....I get to start bd'ing today :) I have great faith in SMEP, as it worked the only 2 times I tried it, I just hope my LP elongates a lot this cycle

According to FF my LP was just 5 days long, not 6 or 7 like I thought....argh!

Tasha; you have a smart cookie on your hands!

Button; what CD are you?

How are you doing Krys?


----------



## Button#

The pineapple is spreading! I'm on CD6 so I won't get my pineapple until next week.

Dove - have you tried anything to try and lengthen your lp?


----------



## dove830

Button# said:


> The pineapple is spreading! I'm on CD6 so I won't get my pineapple until next week.
> 
> Dove - have you tried anything to try and lengthen your lp?

I was hoping it would ripen some, so the core isn't too hard, lol. I think I'll be eating the whole thing though, not just the core:)

I'm taking a million things for my LP right now:dohh: B6, B12, prenatal, Omega 3, EPO....I feel like I'm missing something. I've been taking them for a while though, so it obviously didn't help my first cycle:wacko:


----------



## Button#

One of the other ladies tried progesterone cream for her short lp. She got pregnant on it.


----------



## Tasha S.

Button: Awww!!! I understand, my 2.5 year old nephew can go through mood swings like that! It's hard to keep up! I hope he has a better day today! :flower:

Dove: Yay for a good deal for FF! Hmmm...Dove, have you ever TTC while breastfeeding?? And how regularly do you BF in one day? I know for my sister, she wasn't fertile until she greatly decreased BFing. And I saw for myself that the first "normal" cycle that I had where FF was able to draw cross-hairs confirming O was this cycle, when I started weaning Ana. Do you think your LP could be short because of the hormones released while BF? xox


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Button: Awww!!! I understand, my 2.5 year old nephew can go through mood swings like that! It's hard to keep up! I hope he has a better day today! :flower:
> 
> Dove: Yay for a good deal for FF! Hmmm...Dove, have you ever TTC while breastfeeding?? And how regularly do you BF in one day? I know for my sister, she wasn't fertile until she greatly decreased BFing. And I saw for myself that the first "normal" cycle that I had where FF was able to draw cross-hairs confirming O was this cycle, when I started weaning Ana. Do you think your LP could be short because of the hormones released while BF? xox

I'll have to look into progesterone cream....

I got pregnant with my second, when my first was just about finished self weaning. I don't keep track of how often Lucas feeds....depends on the day really. If he's busy, he'll just nurse before napping, but if he is sick or cranky or sad, then he will more often. I go back to work on the 30th, so we'll see if that ends BF for us, as it did with the big kids. I'm 99% sure I ovulated because I had EWCM, a +OPK, and my cervix was SHOW. It was the first time for all of those things, and for them to all happen at the same time was pretty convincing. The 1% unsure is because I didn't temp. So I'm trying it this cycle to see how it looks. I'll admit that I am having a hard time doing it at the same time every day. I didn't want to set an alarm, because I don't want to wake up OH. He is such a light sleeper.


----------



## Tasha S.

Dove: That sure sounds like ovulation! I'm just wondering if your luteal phase will naturally resume to a fertile length once you stop breastfeeding regularly...but who knows! Every woman is different! In my immediate family us women tend to be like that, but my mom's aunt and cousins ovulate (and conceive!) 6 weeks postpartum! Crazy. Oooh, how are you feeling about going back to work?? Will your kids go to daycare? xox


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. I just wanted to stop by and say hey. I need to catch up on reading, seems like I missed a lot :) 
I will post something of substance once I catch up....xoxoxoxo


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey Ladies! How is everyone?! :flower:

AFM: So, last cycle I O'ed on CD 24, and I know that I usually O between CD 19-24. I'm using the FAM method of birth control, which says you're safe to have unprotected sex CD 1-5 (if you don't mind that you're on your period! :haha:). Because I O SOOO late, I thought I'd make DH happy and say I'm safe for CD 6. Sounds reasonable, right?! On Saturday (CD 8) I get MAJOR right ovary cramps all day long. So painful. I didn't know what it was. My temp was super low that day...and rose to the highest temp of the cycle I had had before the dip, and then it rose a tenth of a degree higher today. On CD 9, I noticed EWCM. If my temp stays up 2 more days, Fertility Friend is going to confirm O. It's hard for me to believe that I could be pregnant from having unprotected sex 2 days before O, but it's possible theoretically. I would be really excited about it if I did get pregnant, but it would definitely be hard for finishing school (I would be due mid-March and school finishes mid-April! :dohh:). But I'm getting ahead of myself, I'm not even sure this is really O! Only time will tell! No more cheating on the FAM rules for me! :haha:


----------



## Button#

Tasha - on the one hand I really hope you've caught an egg but on the other hand I can see how it would be difficult with school. 

On the plus side if it is ovulation and you haven't caught the egg it means you'll get to the next cycle a lot sooner and start TTC sooner!


----------



## krystinab

Tasha, you are a champ. I cant get down with baby making on my cycle...I cramped so badly...I hear of a lot of people getting preggo with the FAM birth control method...:haha: you may have caught that egg by accident. If so you can always hide that bump in your graduation gown!

Whats up with you other ladies????

AFM, I had my 3rd trimester scan last week. The baby is so difficult...he does not like people messing around. We were able to get a pic, just couldn't see the whole face.
 



Attached Files:







3rd trimester.jpeg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Button#

Cute pic Krystina! 

I got a positive OPK today and I think I'm ovulating today as I had a bit of spotting as well.


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Hey Ladies! How is everyone?! :flower:
> 
> AFM: So, last cycle I O'ed on CD 24, and I know that I usually O between CD 19-24. I'm using the FAM method of birth control, which says you're safe to have unprotected sex CD 1-5 (if you don't mind that you're on your period! :haha:). Because I O SOOO late, I thought I'd make DH happy and say I'm safe for CD 6. Sounds reasonable, right?! On Saturday (CD 8) I get MAJOR right ovary cramps all day long. So painful. I didn't know what it was. My temp was super low that day...and rose to the highest temp of the cycle I had had before the dip, and then it rose a tenth of a degree higher today. On CD 9, I noticed EWCM. If my temp stays up 2 more days, Fertility Friend is going to confirm O. It's hard for me to believe that I could be pregnant from having unprotected sex 2 days before O, but it's possible theoretically. I would be really excited about it if I did get pregnant, but it would definitely be hard for finishing school (I would be due mid-March and school finishes mid-April! :dohh:). But I'm getting ahead of myself, I'm not even sure this is really O! Only time will tell! No more cheating on the FAM rules for me! :haha:

What does FF say now?



Button# said:


> Tasha - on the one hand I really hope you've caught an egg but on the other hand I can see how it would be difficult with school.
> 
> On the plus side if it is ovulation and you haven't caught the egg it means you'll get to the next cycle a lot sooner and start TTC sooner!

Yay for +OPK!


krystinab said:


> Tasha, you are a champ. I cant get down with baby making on my cycle...I cramped so badly...I hear of a lot of people getting preggo with the FAM birth control method...:haha: you may have caught that egg by accident. If so you can always hide that bump in your graduation gown!
> 
> Whats up with you other ladies????
> 
> AFM, I had my 3rd trimester scan last week. The baby is so difficult...he does not like people messing around. We were able to get a pic, just couldn't see the whole face.

Beautiful pic!


AFM CD18...still waiting to O :wacko:


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys: Ooooh!! What a cute pic!!!!! :cloud9: I never got a 3D ultrasound, you must really cherish that picture! I can't wait for that little one to be born!!! :kiss: HAHAHA! I'm sure a lot of people get pregnant using FAM because you have to be so responsible. It's not like taking the pill, you have to CHOOSE to use a contraceptive measure in the moment, and you have to rely on your own knowledge of your body to assess if you're fertile or not. If I did catch that egg, I actually couldn't hide the bump in my grad gown, I'd be breastfeeding that little one! I would be due one month BEFORE grad! :haha: But I just don't think that it's possible for me to O this early. I think I'm safe! :winkwink: 

Dove: Ahhhh, waiting for O sucks so badly when you're TTC!! What CD were you on last cycle when you got a +OPK? Maybe you'll just O late again?! I wasn't able to take my temp properly today because Ana is teething again :wacko: and I was up a few times last night with her. I hate teething. It's so rough! How is Lucas doing? xox

Button: YAY for + OPK!!! :happydance: I'm with you, I'd be really happy if I did catch that egg, but a bit relieved and extremely excited to start TTC next month! DH is so cute though, he hopes I'm pregnant! :haha: He's more excited than me this time around, which I find really special because he wasn't as supportive as I would have liked when we were TTCAL last time. He just didn't understand.


----------



## Button#

Dove - I hate waiting for O, hope it turns up for you soon. 

Tasha- I love it when OHs are more excited than us! Mine is really interested in all the charting stuff.


----------



## Tasha S.

I entered in my temps (from this morning and yesterday morning) even if I took them an hour earlier than usual, and FF has drawn dotted crosshairs and estimating O on day 8 as I suspected...:haha: I'm looking forward to the end of this TWW either way! :thumbup: Let's see if my temp stays up! 

Button: Too cute about DH loving the charting! Got to love it! :winkwink:


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> I entered in my temps (from this morning and yesterday morning) even if I took them an hour earlier than usual, and FF has drawn dotted crosshairs and estimating O on day 8 as I suspected...:haha: I'm looking forward to the end of this TWW either way! :thumbup: Let's see if my temp stays up!
> 
> Button: Too cute about DH loving the charting! Got to love it! :winkwink:

Wow!! From cd24 to cd 8?? That's crazy!


----------



## Tasha S.

Dove: I think so too! I hardly believe that it's possible! :haha: Part of me doesn't believe that O happened. I'll need a few more high temps to be convinced. :winkwink: Still waiting for O? Have you started the fertilitea? If I did O on CD 8, I'm wondering if it's due to the fertilitea...


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha-that would be awesome, but I know it would he tough! But you could do it! have you gotten your first period after giving birth yet or are you trying to catch the egg before your period comes? I haven't gotten mine snd I stopped pumping/breast feeding about 2 weeks ago so I'm wondering when I'll get it! Before I stopped I was down to pumping twice a day.


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Dove: I think so too! I hardly believe that it's possible! :haha: Part of me doesn't believe that O happened. I'll need a few more high temps to be convinced. :winkwink: Still waiting for O? Have you started the fertilitea? If I did O on CD 8, I'm wondering if it's due to the fertilitea...

I drank it once and then saw something about it causing mid cycle bleeding in women and that it can take months to work, so I didn't take it again......cd 20....no O in sight :(


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacer: I've had 4 periods post-partum so far (the first one started on March 1st, so Ana was 6 months old and I was still breastfeeding full time). But my first two cycles were all over the place (temps up and down with no pattern, CM all over the place) and they were long cycles (the first one was 38 days and the second was 40 days). My last cycle was the first one where FF definitively confirmed O, and it was 34 days long. I quickly weaned Ana last cycle though, because I had to be put on antibiotics for a UTI (I just had another one today, ughhh! :wacko: They're going to do a culture on my urine sample and get back to me, in the meantime I'm on antibiotics again!), and O was confirmed 4 days after I really started cutting back on breastfeeding. FX you get AF back soon! 

Dove: Shucks! I've heard that Fertilitea does mess up some women's cycles, it didn't have that effect on me, but I guess there's no way of knowing unless you've tried it and I understand you not wanting to take the risk! I hope O comes soon! I'll be stalking your chart! (I got a low temp today, so I'm guessing I didn't really O yet!) xox


----------



## Tasha S.

Another high temp!! :haha: (I discarded yesterday's because I had a very disturbed sleep and took it over an hour early!)


----------



## dove830

Are you still drinking the fertilitea?


----------



## Tasha S.

Dove: Yes I am! I have been drinking it for about 3.5 weeks now! :winkwink:


----------



## dove830

It must be the difference then!


----------



## Button#

Tasha- chart's looking good. A good omen for TTC next month.

I hope O comes soon for you dove.


----------



## Tasha S.

Dove: I think you're right! I think the tea made a difference for me. Excited to see if my temp stays high! Any signs O is coming soon for you? xox

Button: 2 DPO! Taking your pineapple core? How are you feeling about this cycle! I'm hoping the best for you! :kiss:


----------



## dove830

I had a slightly darker opk this morning, but no ewcm, so not yet!

Button, how are you finding the pineapple core?


----------



## Button#

Because I ovulated later than I thought I did my pineapple went off and I had to chuck it! Luckily my ticker is actually off by a day so I'll pick another one up today. I'm going to try and not stress during this TWW. Got a body balance class thi morning so that should help me be all relaxed.


----------



## Tasha S.

Dove: Did O come yet?? xoxoxo

Button: I hope you're enjoying your relaxation class! Fx you caught that egg! :kiss:

How are all the other ladies doing??

AFM: FF took away the crosshairs, I don't think I O'd yet, but had EWCM yesterday, so hoping it comes soon! xox


----------



## Button#

Tasha- that's a shame, obviously your temps were just teasing you!

I'm ok, ate far too many chocolate pretzels yesterday though!


----------



## Tasha S.

Button: Chocolate pretzels sound so good! :haha:

Dr. called today, turns out my urine culture came back negative. That means I didn't have UTI's, I had something else which causes blood in the urine and burning in the abdomen. I'm going to be seeing a specialist August 13th. I hope this doesn't delay TTC! :dohh:


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha-hopefully it's nothing serious and you can get back to ttc! I just got Af on Saturday but the bad part is dh leaves this week for 3 weeks! So no ttc until he gets back! I think I'm going to make a consultation appt with my fertility dr to see if he thinks we should even try on our own since I have low amh so I don't want to waste time.


----------



## Button#

Tasha - I hope so too. Hope it's nothing serious.

Stacer - I think it would be a good idea to make the appointment.


----------



## dove830

Argh Tasha, that's frustrating. Your chart is looking all mountainish--like mine. CD 26, still no O!!:hissy:

Stacer--holy cow, ttc already? Good on ya!

Button--any signs yet?? :winkwink:


----------



## Button#

Dove - you must be going mad waiting for O. I hope it turns up soon.

I don't think I'll get a BFP this cycle. I've been spotting since O which isn't a good sign for me.


----------



## stacergirl

Dove-lol! I know, i kinda don't want to, but know my chances of having another are better now than later. We just want our little guy to have a sibling! And I'm afriad if we wait that won't happen! Plus dh and I love our little guy way too much so we need another to spread out the love! Lol


----------



## dove830

Stacer--ALL great reasons!! :)

Button--pretty sure I'm certifiable now....grrrr....CD 27..no O in sight! I did, however, just find out that EPO can delay O, so I frantically cut that out today although I don't think I was taking a high enough dose. If we were to conceive this cycle, our due date would be in April. Hoping to avoid a summer baby this time, if possible. It's too flippin' hot, and I already have 3, lol. Spring would be lovely....Would love an April Raindrop:)

How's everyone else doing?? 

Tasha, has FF found a new O date yet?

Krys-hope you are holding up ok in the heat!


----------



## dove830

OMG, FINALLY!!! EWCM!!!! C'mooooon eggie!


----------



## Button#

Yay!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Ladies!!!! 

Dove: YAYYYY for EWCM!!!!! :happydance: FINALLY!! I hate waiting for O!!!

Button: Shucks for the spotting!!!! :dohh: It doesn't mean you're out though!! :winkwink:

Stacer: Maybe you'll be like the rest of us post-partum ladies and O later, maybe you won't miss the egg after all!! :flower: Sorry DH is leaving for 3 weeks, I hate when my DH leaves (longest he left was 6 weeks: NEVER AGAIN!) Is your DH in the army??

DH and I had a sensible conversation last night and we cracked! :haha: We decided to give ourselves one chance to conceive this cycle, so we BD'ed last night (I've been having EWCM for days now...). Still not temperature spike today, so we'll see! I'm excited to see what happens either way! :flower:


----------



## dove830

Day 3 of EWCM...still negative opk's :( 

Button, I'm still crossing my fingers for you.

Tasha--eeek! :happydance:


----------



## Button#

Good luck Tasha! Hope O is just round the corner for you and Dove and you both catch those eggys!


----------



## Tasha S.

Dove: We're in the same boat! :winkwink: FF gave my a new O date, but I know it's not accurate, I didn't even have EWCM on CD14! :haha: AND I never O that early. Last cycle I O'ed on day 24, and I'm on CD 21, so I'll give it a few more days! 

Button: I'm still hoping so much for you!!!!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Button: How are you feeling at 11 dpo??? Everything crossed for you!!! :kiss:

My temp rose this morning!! I think I O'ed yesterday!! :happydance:


----------



## Button#

I'm actually only 10dpo, keep forgetting to override ff so my tickers wrong. I caved and tested today BFN and had a bit of a cry about it so I think it's PMS. Still spotting as well. 

I'm hoping next month will be better as I've got my mum staying in the run up to O and I think not doing every other day will relax me a bit. Also I think we've been starting the everyday DTD too soon and I get fed up by the time I actually get a positive OPK. So going to wait until I actually get a positive before really going for it.

That's a fab temp rise. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## dove830

Tasha--your temp really jumped! FX

Button--10 DPO is early! FX

AFM, Day 4 of EWCM, seems to be less plentiful today, still no +opk. Why, oh why is it so frustrating this time around???


----------



## Button#

I'm all impatient for you dove! Come on eggy, time to pop!


----------



## Tasha S.

Button: 10 dpo is very early still! You're def not out yet! :winkwink: I was reading that implantation happens anywhere between 6 and 12 dpo! :flower: That's nice about your mom coming to visit, does she live far?? xox

Dove: Awww, I feel you!!! Waiting for O sucks. I hope it comes soon for you!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Tasha S.

How is everyone??

How are our pregnant ladies???? Pics of bellies or nurseries??? xoxoxo

Button: How are you hun?? xox

Dove: I stalked your chart and saw you got a +OPK yesterday! O should be just around the corner!! :D

AFM: FF drew crosshairs, I'm at 3DPO! :flower:


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies!!

whoop whoop to all you ladies who got your crosshairs! I hope to hear some good news soon :D

I am at the super tired stage of this pregnancy! I had my babyshower last weekend and I am still recovering..LOL I hope to have my pictures soon & I will post them. 

I will make sure to KIT and not fade away as I get closer to labor!


----------



## dove830

Tasha--stalk away! I got the = late last night, and this morning's is even darker.

Yay for crosshairs!

Button are you 12DPO now?

Krys--nap whenever you can


----------



## Button#

Dove - Yup 12dpo and a BFN. Don't think it'll happen this cycle. Yay for your positive OPK, hope you catch that egg.

Tasha - she lives a 4 hour drive away so don't get to see her very often. My LO adores her so it's nice for them both. 

Krystina - totally agree with Dove, nap now while you can!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey girls...It's been a while. I've been so bad at keeping in touch because I've been so damn busy & tired lol. 

So last Friday I rushed to Labor & Delivery because I had some bloody discharge and cramping. The first time the entire pregnancy. I swore I was in labor but since I am 31 wks I wasn't too concerned. The doctor has prepared us since day 1 of this pregnancy that I would most likely deliver early...Well, I had no contractions and cervix was long and closed but I do have a BV infection. UGH!!! Also, I have an irritable uterus which causes bleeding. So I received antibiotics and was discharged. 

So I had my follow up appt today (because of my trip to L&D) and the appt was so-so. In addition to the BV infection, I tested positive for the Group B Strep, which is the same infection that caused my preterm labor last time. It's a little unsettling I know that if Brooklyn is now soon she'll be fine but I want to limit her time in the NICU! DH tells me not to worry but it's hard not to. We will just have to be EXTRA observant...*shrugs* So DH & I have our hospital bags packed and ready...

Krystina- I am right there with you in being tired. I am tired ALLLLLLL THE TIME!! Lol
My baby shower is this weekend and I'm spur hype about it. I really hope this baby does not come before the shower. 

Dove/Tasha/Button- I really hope you guys catch that egg this cycle. After this baby, I am not looking forward to TTC. I think I'm going to take a 3yr break haha


----------



## Button#

Hope your little girl stays put Mariahs mom.


----------



## krystinab

Mariahs Mom said:


> Hey girls...It's been a while. I've been so bad at keeping in touch because I've been so damn busy & tired lol.
> 
> So last Friday I rushed to Labor & Delivery because I had some bloody discharge and cramping. The first time the entire pregnancy. I swore I was in labor but since I am 31 wks I wasn't too concerned. The doctor has prepared us since day 1 of this pregnancy that I would most likely deliver early...Well, I had no contractions and cervix was long and closed but I do have a BV infection. UGH!!! Also, I have an irritable uterus which causes bleeding. So I received antibiotics and was discharged.
> 
> So I had my follow up appt today (because of my trip to L&D) and the appt was so-so. In addition to the BV infection, I tested positive for the Group B Strep, which is the same infection that caused my preterm labor last time. It's a little unsettling I know that if Brooklyn is now soon she'll be fine but I want to limit her time in the NICU! DH tells me not to worry but it's hard not to. We will just have to be EXTRA observant...*shrugs* So DH & I have our hospital bags packed and ready...
> 
> Krystina- I am right there with you in being tired. I am tired ALLLLLLL THE TIME!! Lol
> My baby shower is this weekend and I'm spur hype about it. I really hope this baby does not come before the shower.
> 
> Dove/Tasha/Button- I really hope you guys catch that egg this cycle. After this baby, I am not looking forward to TTC. I think I'm going to take a 3yr break haha

Hey DeeDee...Glad everything turned out ok at L&D. Glad you went :D Did they tell you what the bloody discharge was due to? 

I also had BV. The DR diagnosed it when I was complaining of a super swollen vajayjay....smh...the antibiotics were so nasty. So happy that's over with! Have fun at your baby shower!! I hope you get everything you need!


----------



## Button#

I'm out AF showed this morning.


----------



## dove830

Sorry Button :(


----------



## krystinab

UGH sorry button :flower:


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha-yes he is in the army, national guard so it's the 2 weeks a year they talk about but this year it's 3. He also works full time for the army as well. 6 weeks is long. My husbands had 2 deployments since we've been together so I'll take 3 weeks any day over a year, but it's challenging now that we have a baby!! 

I had a BV at the end of my pregnancy too. 

Hope you ladies atch the egg. 

Mariah, glad everything's ok! 

Krystina hang in there!! 

Button sorry for af!! :(


----------



## Tasha S.

Button: So sorry AF showed! :nope: :hugs: I hope you and your LO enjoy your mom's visit!! Had you used pre-seed this cycle?? 

Stacer: Ughh, that's horrible! Your DH was gone for a full year twice?!?! :wacko: It is a lot tougher with a baby though. My DH works on the railroad, and it can take him away for periods of time. Thankfully, he has a yard job now, so he doesn't usually leave! 

DeeDee: I think I had a BV during my pregnancy too (actually a few of them! :haha:), if I'm thinking of the right thing (it's French here, so I only know the French word for it: vaginite.) Can you use over-the-counter products like canisten for it? That's what I had been using but it still wasn't going away at the end and my dr said to just give up and it would leave at the end of my pregnancy! :haha: It did. I'm so sorry you had to rush to the L&D because of a bloody discharge, is it all clear now?? And I'm confused about the Strep B thing, it's quite common, isn't it? Don't they just give you shots of penicillin when you're in labour and that takes away any dangerous effects it can have?? xox

Dove: I hope your temp spikes tomorrow morning! :happydance:

Krys: Oooh, I can't wait to see pics of your baby shower!! Do you have everything you need? Is your nursery set up? Are you on mat leave?? Hang in there and rest up girl! :flower:

AFM: 6 DPO today and feeling optimistic! :thumbup: Because I got pregnant with Ana the first month that I tried fertilitea, it's hard for me to believe that I could NOT conceive this month because I took the tea again! But I know that it doesn't work that way! I'm allowing myself to feel naive for another 6 days. I want to test on the 24th of July, our 3rd wedding anniversary! xox


----------



## Button#

That would be a lovely day for a BFP Tasha.

I've used conceive plus the last couple of cycles.


----------



## Tasha S.

Button: How are you doing hun? When does your mom arrive? How is your LO? xox

Dove: YAY for crosshairs! I hope you temp stays up! :thumbup:

Stacer: How are you doing? When does your DH leave? What CD are you on?? 

Thinking of our prego ladies!
DeeDee: I hope that BV is going away with the antibiotics! 

Krys: I hope you're resting up?

Lisa: How are you doing?

AFM: 8 dpo and days seem to be taking FOREVER to pass! :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## Button#

I'm ok, shattered though! LO has been poorly and so he was up a lot the last couple of nights. My mum comes up a week tomorrow. 

I think I might try the B50 complex again. It helped a bit with my spotting during my luteal phase which I find really annoying. Also decided to temp again this cycle, I've ordered a BBT thermometer off Amazon as I was just using a regular digital thermometer before.

I constantly find myself surprised that I'm still on the same cycle day as I was this morning. I think everyday seems to be extra slow during TTC, either you're waiting for AF to finish, waiting to start OPKs, waiting to O or waiting to test!


----------



## dove830

Yep, finally got crosshairs. ..a day later than I thought I would. I hope I didn't mess up the bd days! I'm worried about how the temps are just above the cover line. 

Your chart looks great, Tasha! 

Button, I hate watching the days!!


----------



## Button#

Yay for crosshairs dove! Hopefully it's a slow climb to a lovely BFP.


----------



## Tasha S.

Button: I'm so sorry that LO is doing poorly! I hope he gets well soon! :flower: I find that when Ana is sick, it's just as tough on me as on her! It's not easy, especially when it breaks up (or cuts out!) your sleep! Hang in there mama! :hugs: I know what you mean about each day dragging when you're TTC. I hope you find the BBT thermometer better than the regular digi one, let me know, I use a regular digi! And I hope the vitamin B works for you again. I wonder if vitex would work for you....that's the most potent herb in the tea that I'm taking. I know it doesn't work for everyone though. I really hope this is your cycle, Button! :kiss:

Dove: Maybe your temp will jump up, only time will tell! I hope it does though! :flower: I stalk your chart every single morning! :haha:


----------



## Button#

Thanks Tasha, I may try vitex if I don't get anywhere in the next couple of months. LO actually slept last night so I feel much more human!


----------



## Krakir

Hey ladies! I've never heard/tried SMEP so I'm going to give it a whirl this month! I'm CD 6 so here's hoping DH is accommodating to the strict schedule even with his nightshifts  haha


----------



## Button#

Good luck krakir!


----------



## dove830

Lost my crosshairs???!!!:cry:

I'm thinking that the combo of bf, mouth breathing and the drastic weather changes over the last 2 weeks (from 33° to 15°) has really messed up my temps.....so frustrated :(


----------



## Button#

Oh no dove, how frustrating for you!


----------



## Tasha S.

Button: So glad that LO is doing better and you were able to sleep! :flower: We only realize how vital sleep is to our sanity when we're deprived! :hugs:

Dove: Oh noooo!!! I'm so sorry! Dove, I think you should try the fertilitea...but then again, I'm partial! :winkwink: 

Krakir: Welcome here and best of luck!!! :flower: Oooh, I hate night shift! My DH has seen his share of night shift! xox

AFM: Hmmmm, temp seems to be dropping. Implantation dip (of course, my wishful thinking! :haha:) or AF coming? Time will tell!


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed it's implantation Tasha!


----------



## stacergirl

Krakir-good luck and welcome!!

Tasha-he's been gone a little over a week and got about 2 more to go. It's tough!! My lil guy is waking at 4,5,6 every morning and of course I have to get up with him...so no sleep. Then I work all day, and take care of him the dog and the house. I'll be so happy to have my dh back! We will have to wait until next cycle to try smep bc I think I'm ovulating soon or already did. Fx for you though!!!


----------



## Krakir

Just looked up fertilitea, I've already been taking a raspberry leaf tincture (after m/c periods were ridiculously heavy, this seems to help loads) so perhaps I'll see if my local tea makers have something similar to this and add it to my august arsenal :)


----------



## Tasha S.

Stacer: WOW, you sound like supermom! That must be so tough! What time do you manage to get to bed at? Where do you work? I can't wait for your DH to come back for you! :hugs:

Krakir: I conceived my rainbow baby the first cycle I used fertilitea, so I'm an advocate! :winkwink: It doesn't work for everyone though. I guess it helps if your hormones aren't perfectly balanced! I'm giving it another go this cycle (first cycle ttc post-partum) so we'll see if it keeps its perfect record for me! I know red-raspberry leaves are wonderful for helping to control bleeding, my parents-in-law give red-raspberry leaves to their cows when they have problems with bleeding (they're dairy farmers)! I wish you luck this cycle!

AFM: My temp jumped up again! YAY! I'm at 10dpo, which is the longest my luteal phase has been post-partum (not very glamorous, longer luteal phases are better!), but we'll see! I'm trying to hold off testing until Thursday...if I don't end up getting AF today, it's going to be hard to hold off testing tmr! :haha: But I'll do my best!


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed Tasha!


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha-I try to go to bed at 9 which is soon after my LO bc in so tired and want to get as much sleep as possible but I still feed him at 11pm so that takes about 15 min, but then every noise he makes I'm awake. I've been putting him to sleep in his crib the last 3 nights bc he's too big for his basinett. He didn't do to bad last night, but woke up at 540 and didn't really get back to sleep at all since I had to be up at 630 to get ready for work. I work at a hospital on their electronic medical record.
Wow can't believe you could possibly be pregnant!! That's awesome!


----------



## dove830

My crosshairs came back??? I'm thinking I should go by opk's though, since my temps are all over, and I don't trust it. That makes me 7dpo today. I used just opks for ttc Lucas anyway....

Tasha, chart looks awesome

Button what will you be doing this cycle?


----------



## Tasha S.

Oooh ladies, not spotting at all today (last cycle I was spotting at 10 dpo and af came the next day)! I might give in and test tomorrow morning if my temp is still high, I'll see. I'm nervous! :haha:

Dove: YAY for crosshairs coming back! Looks like fertilityfriend is ignoring yesterday's low temp as an outlier. Cool! :happydance: You're only 3 dpo behind me! Fx for you!!! :kiss:

Stacer: You really are supermom! You have my respect, that's for sure! :thumbup: So do you drop off LO at a daycare? If so, how does that go? Sounds like you have a good job! I'm so nervous about not being with Ana during the days, I start my field experience in a highschool in a month from now...Ana will be staying with my mom most of the week and with my sister on Fridays, but even then I'm nervous! I guess because I've always been with her and she's pushing a year old now. We have our routine together and we're both comfortable with it. We'll grow into a new routine though! I just hope it won't be too rocky! ...I know, I can't believe I could be pregnant again either! It's just weird! I'm excited for you for next cycle! :flower:

Thinking of you, Button! xox


----------



## Button#

Dove - I think your chart is looking fine. I normally O two days after my positive OPK.

I've started temping again this morning and I'll be doing OPKs. I'm just taking pregnacare and omega 3. I'll try b50 next cycle depending on how this one goes. My AF has been a bit weird, only 2 medium days and then 3 days with just a little bit of spotting.


----------



## Tasha S.

Well ladies, this morning's surprise! :kiss: I'm in shock.
 



Attached Files:







1406108649880.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Button#

Congratulations Tasha!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## krystinab

Tasha!! Im so happy for you!! Yaaaaaaaaa!!!! :D :D Congrats!


----------



## dove830

OMG, Tasha I KNEW IT!!! What beautiful, strong lines you have too!!:thumbup: Over the moon for you, girl!

Hope I can join you in a few days ;)

Button, maybe it's a good sign that AF was fairly light. Maybe your lining will be favourable for implantation.

Temp spiked up this morning, and I have some EWCM again?? Not a lot, but I've never had it anytime other than when gearing up to O. My stomach is unsettled, hoping that's a good sign. 

Button, I just remembered that I forgot the pineapple core too:haha:

Krys--getting close!!! Hope you are doing well, and are comfortable:)

Welcome Krakir :wave: Good luck!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

OMG congrats Tasha!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just wanted jump in. I will update a little later today...


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Tasha!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!! Great lines too!! 

I am a bad SMEP'er! I stalk and read but never post! Thinking of all you ladies! Lots of y'all are TTC - FX!!


----------



## Button#

Good luck dove! 

I'm going to try and remember the pineapple this time! My OPKs came today and I took one to test and got a darker line than I expected. Definitely not positive but not as faint as they normally start out so maybe I'll O early this cycle.


----------



## Tasha S.

Thanks girls! :flower: I'm still in so much shock, I find myself always grabbing for my positive pregnancy test to remind myself that it's for real! :haha: I'm feeling super hungry and very tired, I find the 1st tri the hardest, but I'm feeling ready for the fight! :thumbup:

Dove: I hope you join me in a few days too! I'd love to be bump buddies again! :flower:

Button: YAY for the positive OPK! Rooting for you! :happydance:

Can't wait to hear from the prego ladies! :winkwink:


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. I like Lisa, I do more stalking than posting. I have to be super conservative with all my energy usage as even typing up a post takes a lot out of me :(

Everything is going well with me and the bump. He is right were he's supposed to be for 35 weeks (albeit a little big, but thats ok). I cant believe I will get to see his little face in just a few weeks. I guess my biggest complaint is being tired as hell...the 3rd trimester is really kicking my ass! Im still working which is killing me but next week is my last week in the office. :D 

Anywho, if you don't hear from me for a while just know you are all in my thoughts and prayers :D 

Good luck to all you ladies preparing to catch those eggies and "shout out" to all my preggo ladies out there! I hope yall are comfortable!! xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Button#

You ladies are all so close to meeting your babies, so exciting!


----------



## dove830

We are camping right now. It was cold last night, and I got a huge dip in temp today, so I'm hoping that's why. Tmi, TONNES of creamy cm...hoping it's a good thing....tww is killing me!!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Krys: YAY for being on mat leave next week! :happydance: You'll need to rest up! Is the nursery ready? :flower:

Button: How are your OPK's these days?? :flower:

Dove: Any updates? Everything crossed for you!! :kiss:


----------



## Button#

Slightly lighter yesterday but i took it too early I think. Will do another one in a minute. Would be nice to get a positive OPK today because it's our anniversary.


----------



## Button#

It's gone lighter again. It would have been very early for me if it had been positive. Earliest I've ever had a positive OPK was CD13 and I still didn't O until CD15. Looks like I'm still waiting!


----------



## Tasha S.

Oooh, happy anniversary Button!! :kiss: Your anniversary is one day after mine! How many years has it been for you?? You're just about a week from O then, I'm sincerely hoping for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Button#

Aw happy anniversary for you for yesterday. It's six years for us, how about you? I'm hoping O is slightly late again as I have my mum staying next week.


----------



## Tasha S.

It's 3 years of marriage for us, Button! :flower: But we've been together for 6 years!


----------



## Button#

So your BFP had been a lovely anniversary present!


----------



## dove830

Happy anniversary to you both!

Still camping. wasn't as cold last night as the night before. My temp went up a bit this morning. still testing BFn's....SO ^&(^% impatient this time!!! According to OPK's I'm 10 DPO, according to temps, I'm 8 DPO. Still early, I know, but come onnnnn!!!! Going by my opk's as that's all I had to go by last cycle, today officially doubles my LP from last cycle, so I'm extremely happy about that, but I really, really want to see that double pink line!!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Yes, it has, Button! :flower: 

Dove: I really hope you get that second line!!! That's great about your lp length, though!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey ladies I know I've been M.I.A but so much has been going on. Sooooooooooo, here it goes lol.

My baby shower was last weekend and it was AMAZINGGGG!!!!! We had a big turn out; 80 ppl attended. The weather was perfect and truly one of the best days of my life...On the other hand I had to get rid of one my "best friends". She completely back stabbed me by lying abt her availability and persuading another friend (who came from out of town) to ditch me and hang out with her. UGH I'm so over it and I'm too old to deal with such trivial people. 

In the midst of it all, DH went to the doctor because he's had this growth for the past 2mths. Turns out he may have cancer The completely caught me off guard. He's just taking it on day at a time until we find out either way. Also, his new job will only let him off for the day of the birth; nothing more nothing less. Plus, with his health issues idk if they will be accommodating of the time off he will need off. 

On a lighter note, I had my 33wk checkup/ultrasound today and it was a wonderful appt. The doctor says the baby is measuring dead on and weighing 5 or 6lbs. We were also able to see her hair as well . The only thing is that she is breech. That wouldn't worry me if I was having a normal pregnancy but since I'm high risk and could delivery any day, I'm hoping she turns soon. Especially because I thought I was in labor last night. I laid down for 2hrs and the cramps subsided. I guess we will see what will come of this.


----------



## dove830

AF started....gutted!


----------



## Button#

Sorry you're having a stressful time Mariahs mom, I hope your OH is ok and I hope baby co operates.

Sorry AF got you dove.


----------



## Tasha S.

DeeDee: Woah, so sorry about the worry you're having over DH! :wacko: I'm praying that the growth is benign! Oh no! Turn baby, turn!!! Do you know if she's been turning lately?? By the time they found out that Ana was breech (at 36 weeks), there just wasn't room for her to turn anymore! But your baby should still have room to turn! :thumbup: That sucks about your friend, do you know why she lied about her availability?? :shrug:

Dove: A thousand hugs! :hugs: So sorry AF showed! :cry:


----------



## dove830

Home from camping. Once I got my tests in proper lighting, I could see a vv faint line on the test from 9 DPO, and a slightly darker one on 10 DPO (but then AF showed up that evening). At first I thought maybe evaps, but I went over all of my earlier tests, and out of 23 tests (I tested every couple of weeks while waiting for my first PPAF to show just in case) not a single one had an evap. (I keep them all taped in a journal type of book, along with OPK's) to keep track and for future reference--crazy ttc lady!! lol!. So I assume the culprit it my still-too-short lp. Went from 5 days to 9 days (a few hours short of 10 full days!!), so I hope next cycle is sufficient. Has anyone taken soy isoflavins?? Thinking of trying it, but I need to decide quickly. I don't want another42 day cycle, or day 32 O day :wacko:


----------



## Tasha S.

Oohhh!!! So so sorry Dove! :cry: I don't mean to be pestering (please tell me if I am! :winkwink:), but vitex lengthens the luteal phase and can make O come sooner, it's in the fertilitea, check out the website about vitex below:
https://natural-fertility-info.com/vitex
And there are so many other websites saying the same thing. Maybe it would be worth getting vitex in capsules if you're scared of the other ingredients in the tea? I really really hope this is your cycle, Dove!!! (P.S. My luteal phase was only 5 days long with my first PP AF, and then I took Fertilitea and it jumped to 10 days, and then BFP, so not sure how long it would have been this cycle! Only the best to you, Dove! :hugs:) I've never heard of soy isoflavins though, maybe that could be equally helpful! xox


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Oohhh!!! So so sorry Dove! :cry: I don't mean to be pestering (please tell me if I am! :winkwink:), but vitex lengthens the luteal phase and can make O come sooner, it's in the fertilitea, check out the website about vitex below:
> https://natural-fertility-info.com/vitex
> And there are so many other websites saying the same thing. Maybe it would be worth getting vitex in capsules if you're scared of the other ingredients in the tea? I really really hope this is your cycle, Dove!!! (P.S. My luteal phase was only 5 days long with my first PP AF, and then I took Fertilitea and it jumped to 10 days, and then BFP, so not sure how long it would have been this cycle! Only the best to you, Dove! :hugs:) I've never heard of soy isoflavins though, maybe that could be equally helpful! xox

Not pestering at all!!! I found out I can't do the soy because of a nut allergy, and because I'm still breastfeeding. Thinking of trying progesterone cream. I'm scared of Vitex because it may dry up my milk supply. Lucas is still very much a booby baby :)


----------



## Button#

Have you tried B50 complex dove? That's supposed to help length lp.


----------



## dove830

Button# said:


> Have you tried B50 complex dove? That's supposed to help length lp.

Just picked some up!!:thumbup:


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed it helps.


----------



## Tasha S.

I hope the vitamin B works for you Dove! :flower: Are you allergic to nuts, or is Lucas? Soy has something in common with nuts? xox


----------



## Button#

Time for some stealth BDing! I got a positive OPK today and my mum is staying two more nights. I know she'd love another grandchild so I think we'll have to just get on with it!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## krystinab

Button- get your :sex: on. Good luck catching that eggy!

Dove- I hope the supplements work for you. I know TTC is such a roller coaster. How old is you baby? When do you plan to stop breastfeeding? Do you bottle & breast feed?

Tasha- how you feeling momma?

Lisa- I cannot believe you are about to be 30 weeks. Damn time moves fast!

DeeDee- I hope DH is ok. When will he go get the growth biopsied? Hopefully its benign. Have you had any luck getting the baby to turn? I know acupuncturists are supposed to be good a turning babies! Maybe you can try that! 

AFM- I am 2.5 days away from my last day at work (plan on telecommuting until the baby comes)! Friday really feels like a lifetime away right now. My job threw me a baby shower yesterday it was sooo awesome. I cried like a baby. Now its just the countdown. Everyone says the baby will be here early- I hope they are right.
 



Attached Files:







babyshower.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> I hope the vitamin B works for you Dove! :flower: Are you allergic to nuts, or is Lucas? Soy has something in common with nuts? xox

I am, unfortunately. I haven't given any to Lucas yet, because I'm scared. I'm anaphylactic, so I'm waiting until he can communicate before letting him try. I never knew that soy was part of the nut family either, good thing I never tried it!



Button# said:


> Time for some stealth BDing! I got a positive OPK today and my mum is staying two more nights. I know she'd love another grandchild so I think we'll have to just get on with it!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

:happydance: That seemed fast! What cd are you? Keeping my fingers crossed!! Don't forget the pineapple!!! You'll have to let me know how is goes...still can't quite wrap my head around how edible the core is, lol



krystinab said:


> Button- get your :sex: on. Good luck catching that eggy!
> 
> Dove- I hope the supplements work for you. I know TTC is such a roller coaster. How old is you baby? When do you plan to stop breastfeeding? Do you bottle & breast feed?
> 
> Tasha- how you feeling momma?
> 
> Lisa- I cannot believe you are about to be 30 weeks. Damn time moves fast!
> 
> DeeDee- I hope DH is ok. When will he go get the growth biopsied? Hopefully its benign. Have you had any luck getting the baby to turn? I know acupuncturists are supposed to be good a turning babies! Maybe you can try that!
> 
> AFM- I am 2.5 days away from my last day at work (plan on telecommuting until the baby comes)! Friday really feels like a lifetime away right now. My job threw me a baby shower yesterday it was sooo awesome. I cried like a baby. Now its just the countdown. Everyone says the baby will be here early- I hope they are right.

Lucas just turned 13 months. I'm still breastfeeding, he refuses a bottle. He's definitely a booby baby. I'm going to try to let him self wean. We'll see how it goes during pregnancy, fingers crossed. I'm not opposed to tandem nursing, assuming we get pregnant soon...I'm 40 in April, so the sooner the better!! :haha:

How nice that you're work threw you a shower! Yay for nearing the end!!!


----------



## Button#

Thanks dove! I had forgotten all about pineapple. I normally O two days after a positive OPK so I'll get one in my Friday shopping. I'm CD13 which is the same CD I got my + as the cycle before last, must be that ovary Os earlier.


----------



## krystinab

Dove. my mom nursed in tandum. She nursed my sister for 3 or so years and my brother is 3 years younger than my sister. Then she nursed him another 3 years. She basically nursed 6 years straight...to make it even better she has awesome boobs. lol


----------



## Tasha S.

Dove: I'm also allergic to nuts and am anaphylactic too! I actually had such severe allergies as a baby that I could not drink my mom's breast-milk, I had an anaphylactic shock to my mom's breast-milk when I was about 6 months. I grew up on soy milk, but I react to it now (my throat tightens). I never knew it was part of the nut family! Like you, I never gave any to Ana yet! Although I have other allergies (i.e. bananas), and we tried giving bananas to her once and no reaction! :happydance: Do your other children have any allergies? What CD do you start doing OPKs on?? 

Button: HOORAY for +OPK!! :happydance: Keep us posted! I hope you're enjoying your mom's visit! :flower:

Krys: How wonderful that your work threw you a baby shower!! You're almost there!!!! 2 more days!!! You can do it! :thumbup:

Krys & DeeDee: My sister tried acupuncture to flip her breech baby and it worked! She was about 32 weeks pregnant. I tried at 36 weeks (they caught mine late!), but it didn't work, my baby was too big by then. I think I went 4 times in a 2 week span. If you do try it, beware! They stick needles right beside your little toe nail, and then they heat it up until you're sure they're burning you, then they give you a few seconds to recover and go at it again repeatedly! Usually I LOVE acupuncture and find it so relaxing. But the little toe thing is brutal! It's definitely worth it if it can save you a c-section though! Just be warned and don't judge all of acupuncture on that! ;)

AFM: All is well over here! Aside from excessive hunger, fatigue, and very bizarre dreams, I forget that I'm pregnant. I find the beginning of pregnancy so long and stressful, can't wait to kiss the first tri goodbye! :thumbup: I'm not sick yet. I was already sick at this point when I was pregnant with Ana. I wasn't sick at all with my first pregnancy and it ended in a m/c. I'm trying to stay calm and not read into things!


----------



## Button#

Tasha - don't worry you'll be throwing up before you know it! I started MS at 8 weeks. Maybe you're growing a little boy and your body is reacting differently.

Krystina - what a lovely baby shower. Can't believe you're nearly there already! I finished work at 37 weeks and had him a week later. 

Dove - my LO was a booby baby as well, couldn't get a bottle anywhere near him even with expressed milk. He self weaned at 21 months which was so sad.


----------



## krystinab

Tasha, The 1st trimester is indeed stressful. I remember trying to stay calm but my mind was all over the place....You will be in the 2nd tri before you know it!

Button, Wowsers! How much did your baby weigh at 38 weeks?

AFM, damn can a sista get any more tired? Im really feeling like I will have this baby between 8/18 and 8/23.....I wonder what the chances are of me actually delivering then...


----------



## Button#

He weighed 6lb 14oz. We had a deal, I told him I wanted at least a week of maternity leave before he showed up and he must have heard me. I bet you're counting down the hours until you've finished work now!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Thanks for all the kind words girls. You guys are truly the best and I really appreciate the love. Things have calmed down for us, thank god. DH still doesn't know abt the results yet but he is in GREAT spirits. He is just enjoying life and focusing on the positive. 

Brooklyn is a VERY active baby. She moves all day and recently started having hiccups lol. Poor baby I'm at the point in the pregnancy where I'm over it haha. My stomach feels so heavy and achy. These days I have no energy lol DH has to drag me out the house for date nights. I feel so bad because all I wanna do is be a couch potato lol. Sean (DH) made a good point; Brooklyn will be here soon so we need to take advantage of the free time.

Krys- That's soooooo nice that your job threw you a baby shower? I would've cried as well lol. And I am 100% with you on being tired. I have to literally drag myself out of bed lol...DH is still waiting for the specialist to call him to confirm an appt, so hopefully soon...I haven't tried acupuncture but I may have to try that if she doesn't turn soon. 

Tasha- I go next Friday to do a stress test and by 36 weeks I will have my cerclage removed. So hopefully the baby would've turned by then. The exciting thing is that I could possibly have the baby mid-August when the cerclage is removed YAYYYY!!! ...My friend didn't really verify why she lied but oh well, that friendship will fade eventually lol.
Glad to hear that the pregnancy is going well. I hate the 1st trim as well. Way too long...

Button- Goodluck with BDing!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Button#

Started spotting so pretty sure that's O. FF is putting me at 3dpo but my temps are off because LO has been waking me up early. Hopefully it'll move it in a few days. 

Pineapple for tea!


----------



## dove830

Happy 5 weeks, Tasha!! How are you doing? My M/S always started at 5 weeks. 

Krys--you are sooooo close!! Hoping this is your birth month!

Button, how is the pineapple core?? Is it super hard and difficult to eat?

AFM, I got excited yesterday because my opk was pretty dark, today's is pretty light. Must've had very non-diluted urine yesterday. I started to think I might have a normal length first half of my cycle. Oh well, today is only CD10....there's still time :)


----------



## Button#

Dove that's still early for a positive OPK. The pineapple core is just a bit tougher than the flesh, really easy to eat and tastes fine.


----------



## kategirl

Hi al, can I join? I just had an early MC this weekend and am eager to try again. I'm hoping maybe trying SMEP will make me feel a little more hopeful - I got pretty anxious/depressed after my MC trying for my first baby, so hopefully this will get my spirits up!


----------



## Button#

So sorry for your loss Kate. I hope SMEP works for you.


----------



## Tasha S.

Hi ladies!

Welcome here, Kate! So sorry for your loss! :hugs: I hope SMEP works for you! xox

Krys: YAYYY!!! You made it to mat leave!!! :dance: Rest up now before baby comes!!! Ooooh, I cannot wait until your little one arrives!! :kiss: How are you??

Button: Already 6 DPO????!! I find your cycle ZOOOM by way faster than anyone else's! :haha: How are you?? Is your mom still visiting? xox

Dove: YAY for geering up for O!!! :thumbup: Keep us posted on your OPKs!! 

DeeDee: Good on your DH for staying so calm! :thumbup: He's a trooper! :thumbup: What is the stress test for?? Is it related to pregnancy?? How are you doing??

AFM: Things are going well over here! Rough week though, DH and Ana both came down with fevers...I'm so thankful that I didn't catch it! :thumbup: Exhausted, but no morning sickness yet!


----------



## Button#

Tasha - hope your family feels better soon and hope you don't catch anything. 

I changed my O date because I'm pretty sure FF was wrong. LO has been having some really bad nights so I think that messed up my temps. I'm shattered, can't wait for him to finish teething!


----------



## kategirl

Button - I hope you caught the egg anyway! Last month we only DTD 4 days and then 2 days before I should have ovulated (we were on vacation and it was when we had a chance) so you never know!

I got my HPT (so I can confirm I'm no longer pregnant from last month), ovulation strips, raspberry leaf tea, and honey/cinnamon (I've seen people say it's helpful; why not try?) last night. I also ordered some cheapie Wondfo HPT strips off Amazon that should come by the time I need them this month (I'm admitting that this might take a while longer and I'm a POAS addict, so I'll at least try to save money). I can't wait until Sunday so that we can start giving this month a try!


----------



## Button#

I'm set for BDing either way so just sitting here keeping my fingers crossed! What does honey and cinnamon do? I like honey and cinnamon!


----------



## kategirl

Button# said:


> What does honey and cinnamon do? I like honey and cinnamon!

I'm honestly not sure, but people always claim that they're both "miracle foods" and I've seen buzz on the forums about how it can help. I took it the month I got pregnant with my daughter. Every night (starting again this month) I just fill a small spoon with honey and sprinkle some cinnamon on it. I honestly doubt it does anything, but it tastes yummy so I figure why not try it? :)


----------



## Button#

Sounds yummy, I may have to try it.


----------



## kategirl

CD 8 should be on Sunday for me, assuming I treat my chemical/MC bleeding as AF. Since I was so early, I'm really really hoping I O and have a chance this cycle! Do you know how likely it is to O after an early MC? AF was essentially only 3 days late for me last month.

My OPK kit has 20 strips but they have to be used within a month of opening, so I might go ahead and start testing early, as soon as my bleeding stops (I'm guessing by tomorrow or Saturday) just in case I O early.

I have a really good feeling about this month, which I'm trying to try to tamp down a bit since I don't even know if I'll O, and even if I do there's a very good chance I won't get a BFP.

Have is everyone else doing?


----------



## dove830

Being back to work sure inhibits my BnB time, lol....

Kates--when I had my chemical, I was also 3 days "late" for AF, and I O'd right on time the next cycle, and we conceived our littlest man. FX for you!

Button--how's your dreaded TWW going? How's the pineapple? Any symptom spotting??

Tasha, hope m/s hasn't gotten you yet! How are you feeling?

Krys--hope you are hanging in there...getting close!

AFM CD 14 today, waiting to O....hoping it's before CD32 like last cycle. Trying not to hold my breath, but I'm hopeful for this cycle :dust:


----------



## Button#

Finished the pineapple! No symptoms except sore boobs and cramping but I get them when I'm not pregnant so I'm not paying too much attention. Also absolutely shattered but I suspect that's more to do with being up with LO for an hour last night.


----------



## kategirl

I'm getting ready to stat SMEP on Sunday! It seems insane that it was a week ago this morning that I got the BFP - it feels like so much longer. Sigh. Well, at least my bleeding seems to be wrapping up so I'm hopeful we can start SMEP on Sunday. I want to get this show on the road!

What have you guys tried to keep things "fun" with SMEP? I know the last time we tried something similar (when TTC #1), my DH and I both got kind of sick of it by the end, and now we have to fit it in around the schedule of our toddler (plus we have family in town this week, and a very full weekend next week when I should O). Any fun ideas?


----------



## babyjan

Hey laddddiess!!

I wanna try this out even though I feel like we have already been kind of trying this with no success iykwim?

Well I'm going to be using a clearblue fertility monitor this cycle so I was wondering how that works if anyone knows, in terms of bd that is?

Do we every other day till we get a peak which is like a positive opk right?


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Tasha S. said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Welcome here, Kate! So sorry for your loss! :hugs: I hope SMEP works for you! xox
> 
> Krys: YAYYY!!! You made it to mat leave!!! :dance: Rest up now before baby comes!!! Ooooh, I cannot wait until your little one arrives!! :kiss: How are you??
> 
> Button: Already 6 DPO????!! I find your cycle ZOOOM by way faster than anyone else's! :haha: How are you?? Is your mom still visiting? xox
> 
> Dove: YAY for geering up for O!!! :thumbup: Keep us posted on your OPKs!!
> 
> DeeDee: Good on your DH for staying so calm! :thumbup: He's a trooper! :thumbup: What is the stress test for?? Is it related to pregnancy?? How are you doing??
> 
> AFM: Things are going well over here! Rough week though, DH and Ana both came down with fevers...I'm so thankful that I didn't catch it! :thumbup: Exhausted, but no morning sickness yet!

The non-stress test is conducted by connecting you to a baby monitor. Your baby has to kick a certain amount of times and their heart rate has to increase with each movement. Basically, a test to make sure your baby is not under any stress....I failed it this morning (baby was sleep) so I had an ultrasound and everything was fine.

Other than that, I've been feeling ok. I've had two incidents where I thought I was in labour but false alarm. I have an appt to remove my cerclage (stitch that is holding my cervix shut) on the 25th. So, that may be BABY DAY! I'm really excited!

How are u?

Krys- how are you? Any signs of labour?


----------



## Button#

Hi BabyJan! If I were you I would treat the peak as a positive OPK because from what I've read the peak is when the LH surge is detected whereas high is when oestrogen is rising. Good luck!


----------



## babyjan

Yeah button, that's what I'm going to do x


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. :D sorry I been MIA just being lazy!

Welcome new ladies, good luck TTC.

Looks like there's a lot of :sex: happening this week. Good luck catching those eggies! Hopefully the super moon helps out...

Lisa, I'm stealing your FB pik, it's too cute!

Deedee, how you feeling lady?

AFM, I'm doing ok. Just ready to meet this baby. I'm super tired and my 13yo stepdaughter is here for the month so it's a tske keeping her busy and being 9 months. As of last week, I haven't dilated a bit, cervix is soft but pretty high....I think I having the baby between the 18th and 23rd...we shall see!

Talk to you ladies soon :flower: hope the next time I check it there will be some +hpts!


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey ladies!!

Dove: I see you're still waiting for O! I hope it comes soon! :flower: How are you?

Button: Oooooh, 9 dpo! Are you going to test, or are you going to try to wait to see if AF shows?? Everything crossed for you girl!!!

Babyjan: Welcome here! :hi:

Krys: SOOOO close!!! So stinking excited for you!!!! :happydance:

DeeDee: WOW! The 25th is coming soon!!! Basically 2 more weeks! Can't wait for you to hold your baby!!! :cloud9:

Kate: Sunday is here!!! Time to get your smep on!!! :winkwink: 

AFM: It's 2:30am, I've been having SERIOUS insomnia problems this pregnancy. Crazy, because I'm so early on. I just can't sleep at night for the life of me (I could sleep all day long, I actually find the days torturous). Arrrrgghhh. And I start university (I'll actually be teaching in a highschool Monday through Thursday and will attend uni classes on Fridays) in 2 weeks so I need to get back on schedule! :wacko: I'm going to make myself an acupuncture appointment!!! FX it helps, I just don't understand! Oh, and morning sickness kicked in! Feeling awful, and proud of it! :thumbup: LOL!


----------



## Button#

Krystina - yay! Nearly there!

Tasha - I had insomnia in the beginning of pregnancy, very annoying. I'm very happy that you're feeling sick!

I've ordered some ICs from Amazon so I'll test when they get here.


----------



## kategirl

Tasha - withe both of my MC and with my DD I had bad insomnia for the first month or so after finding out. It's real!


----------



## kategirl

We officially started SMEP today! Here's hoping it helps us get a BFP faster! (Though I'm going to assume it will still take us a few more cycles, but hopefully not too many).


----------



## dove830

STILL waiting to O!! *sigh* This not knowing thing is making me nuts!


----------



## Button#

Tasha I think I may be in your gang!

https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii298/Lucy25-07-08/Mobile%20Uploads/image-17.jpg


----------



## Tasha S.

Button!!!!!!!! :wohoo: YAYYYYY!!!!!!!! Congrats girl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Button#

Thanks Tasha, complete surprise. I was telling myself off for wasting an FRER as I was unwrapping it!


----------



## kategirl

That's so exciting, Button!


----------



## Tasha S.

Doesn't it always feel like that, Button?? :haha: It's just so hard to believe that you'll see that second line when you decide to take a FRER! How are you feeling??? Has the news settled yet?? What's your plan of action, are you telling anyone yet?? :kiss:

Dove: I hope FF confirms O soon!!!! Thinking of you girl!!!

Kategirl: YAY for starting SMEP!!! Best of luck!!


----------



## Button#

News is still sinking in but I've told OH and my mum. That'll be it until 12 weeks. I'm a bit nauseus and tired and my boobs hurt which is why I tested, but I was still expecting it to be BFN.


----------



## kategirl

My boobs have really hurt on and offall day. Several times I've had the thought "maybe I'm pregnant?!?" Then I remember I am defiitely NOT pregnant and have to remind myself I haven't even O'd yet (if I even do this month since I MC'd last month). LOL, how silly is that? :wacko:


----------



## krystinab

OMG!! BBUUUTTTOONNNNN Im so happy for you! Beautiful lines :D 

Tasha, that insomnia is the worst. I only slept during the 2nd trimester. Hopefully you get some rest soon :)

Dove, I use to hate waiting too...hopefully you O soon. Did you DTD enough to cover all your bases?

DeeDee, I know your are so excited girlie....exactly 2 weeks until the 25th!

AFM, I dont know why Im so relaxed. I really want to meet this baby but I am really just chillin' I hope that I am able to be this cool, calm and collect during labor...I guess we shall see...:winkwink:


----------



## Button#

Thanks Krystina! 

By the way I was really calm the day before I went into labour with DS, you may pop soon!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Button- Congrats. I'm so happy for you :)

So Saturday I went to a corn maze and it took us 1 1/2hrs to get through it. That night, I was a little sore but nothing too bad. But Sunday morning, I had bad lower back pain, abdominal soreness, uterus feels sore and cramping. So since it's 2days later I decided to go in and get checked out! 

So I was discharged from Labor & Delivery around 6 this evening. Turns out I am having contractions. They aren't strong enough so they decided to send me home. There was a Maternity Nurse on call that has been there for over 40yrs. She was so informative and helpful. The entire nursing staff is convinced I will deliver within a week or two...This is so exciting . OMG....oh yea, I asked if 35weekers do well in the NICU?? I was told that 35wkrs rarely ever go to the NICU. Very uncommon. That made me even more excited lol...

The only frustrating thing is that I'm still cramping. Even with all the fluids and meds, the cramping is still there. I'm curious to see how much longer until delivery.


----------



## Button#

Very exciting Mariahsmom!


----------



## lolly25

Hi all can I join ?? I had a natural mc at 5w4d and was told this was complete on the 5th aug and got neg test and stopped bleeding on the 7th aug x 
I'm just wondering if anyone could offer me advice on the 5th when I was scanned and was informed my uterine lining was 8mm. From 5-7 I had extremely light spotting. Is it possible to ovulate when you have low hcg present I'm wondering if I ovulated prior to stopping bleeding ?? X


----------



## dove830

Button# said:


> Tasha I think I may be in your gang!
> 
> https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii298/Lucy25-07-08/Mobile%20Uploads/image-17.jpg

OMG BUTTON!!!!!! The pineapple worked!!!! Congrats!! Beautiful, solid, dark lines too!!:happydance:



Tasha S. said:


> Doesn't it always feel like that, Button?? :haha: It's just so hard to believe that you'll see that second line when you decide to take a FRER! How are you feeling??? Has the news settled yet?? What's your plan of action, are you telling anyone yet?? :kiss:
> 
> Dove: I hope FF confirms O soon!!!! Thinking of you girl!!!
> 
> Kategirl: YAY for starting SMEP!!! Best of luck!!

I don't think I have O'd yet. At this point, I just hope it doesn't happen while we are camping next week, because I can't see how we'll be able to dtd at all:wacko:



krystinab said:


> OMG!! BBUUUTTTOONNNNN Im so happy for you! Beautiful lines :D
> 
> Tasha, that insomnia is the worst. I only slept during the 2nd trimester. Hopefully you get some rest soon :)
> 
> Dove, I use to hate waiting too...hopefully you O soon. Did you DTD enough to cover all your bases?
> 
> DeeDee, I know your are so excited girlie....exactly 2 weeks until the 25th!
> 
> AFM, I dont know why Im so relaxed. I really want to meet this baby but I am really just chillin' I hope that I am able to be this cool, calm and collect during labor...I guess we shall see...:winkwink:

My mom is here so we haven't been able to, too much. I wanted to every other day, but it hasn't quite worked out, lol.

95% Krys!!!!



Mariahs Mom said:


> Button- Congrats. I'm so happy for you :)
> 
> So Saturday I went to a corn maze and it took us 1 1/2hrs to get through it. That night, I was a little sore but nothing too bad. But Sunday morning, I had bad lower back pain, abdominal soreness, uterus feels sore and cramping. So since it's 2days later I decided to go in and get checked out!
> 
> So I was discharged from Labor & Delivery around 6 this evening. Turns out I am having contractions. They aren't strong enough so they decided to send me home. There was a Maternity Nurse on call that has been there for over 40yrs. She was so informative and helpful. The entire nursing staff is convinced I will deliver within a week or two...This is so exciting . OMG....oh yea, I asked if 35weekers do well in the NICU?? I was told that 35wkrs rarely ever go to the NICU. Very uncommon. That made me even more excited lol...
> 
> The only frustrating thing is that I'm still cramping. Even with all the fluids and meds, the cramping is still there. I'm curious to see how much longer until delivery.

So exciting!! You're almost 37 weeks now!!



lolly25 said:


> Hi all can I join ?? I had a natural mc at 5w4d and was told this was complete on the 5th aug and got neg test and stopped bleeding on the 7th aug x
> I'm just wondering if anyone could offer me advice on the 5th when I was scanned and was informed my uterine lining was 8mm. From 5-7 I had extremely light spotting. Is it possible to ovulate when you have low hcg present I'm wondering if I ovulated prior to stopping bleeding ?? X

Sorry for your loss:hugs:
I would think it's unlikely, but anything is possible while ttc. Do you do opk's, or temp or anything that could help you pin point ovulation?


----------



## Button#

Thanks Dove, must have been the pineapple! Hope O turns up for you when you can actually get to DTD.


----------



## lolly25

Congrats Button x

Dove- Yh Im using opk's, not temping had a few early ovulation twitches so hoping I'm gearing up to O x


----------



## kategirl

On cd11 today. We DTD last night; so far we're on track! No positive OPK yet (I started testing as soon as I stopped bleeding since I know sometimes odd things happen after a CP). It's been a little rough since my parents are in town and they have wanted to get together every other night in line with when we should DTD, but so far we're making it work. Then this weekend is super busy, right when I should get a positive OPK... we'll just have to figure out a way to make it work because I don't want to miss this cycle!

I've been feeling very discouraged (I think because it took us 5 months to get the CP, and I'm worried it will take at least that long to get another BFP). But all I can do is just keep pushing along and hoping that we have better luck this time.


----------



## dove830

Finally!!! Ewcm!!


----------



## Button#

Yay!


----------



## Tasha S.

Dove: YAYY for EWCM!!!!! I must admit that when you shared Button's BFP, for a second I thought it was yours and I was ecstatic...and then I saw the "quote" and remembered that you were waiting for O! I really hope this is your month Dove!!!! :flower:

Kate: I hope it doesn't take another 5 cycles for you to get that BFP again, I know what it's like waiting, it's so hard! I waited 5 cycles between my mc and the BFP that lead to my rainbow baby. Keep the SMEP going! :winkwink:

Lolly: Welcome here! :hi: What CD are you on?

DeeDee and Krys: Any labour yet ladies??? I'm so excited for you two!! :dance:

Button: How are you feeling??

Stacer: How are you hun? How's LO?? xox


----------



## Button#

A bit bleurgh and crampy but generally fine, how about you Tasha?


----------



## lolly25

Tasha S. said:


> Dove: YAYY for EWCM!!!!! I must admit that when you shared Button's BFP, for a second I thought it was yours and I was ecstatic...and then I saw the "quote" and remembered that you were waiting for O! I really hope this is your month Dove!!!! :flower:
> 
> Kate: I hope it doesn't take another 5 cycles for you to get that BFP again, I know what it's like waiting, it's so hard! I waited 5 cycles between my mc and the BFP that lead to my rainbow baby. Keep the SMEP going! :winkwink:
> 
> Lolly: Welcome here! :hi: What CD are you on?
> 
> DeeDee and Krys: Any labour yet ladies??? I'm so excited for you two!! :dance:
> 
> Button: How are you feeling??
> 
> Stacer: How are you hun? How's LO?? xox

Hi Tasha if I go from when the mc bleeding started properly and I passed everything I'm on cd 13 xx


----------



## babyjan

Button I've always wanted to ask, do you own pet mice?


----------



## Button#

No, I used to own rats. Pre Ashley I had 4 and the one in my avatar is my lovely squishy boy Toby.


----------



## krystinab

Tasha I wish. I haven't dilated a millimeter....smh today at my appointment first the Doppler volume was down so it took forever to find the hb. I knew the baby was ok because he was just squirming around but when she asked if I had felt big movements I was caught off guard...then she asked if I wanted a sweep, reaches up inside me and is like you totally closed but let me see if I can jam it open. She tried and failed....smh so I left with cramps and a closed cervix....


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Dove: YAYY for EWCM!!!!! I must admit that when you shared Button's BFP, for a second I thought it was yours and I was ecstatic...and then I saw the "quote" and remembered that you were waiting for O! I really hope this is your month Dove!!!! :flower:
> 
> 
> Kate: I hope it doesn't take another 5 cycles for you to get that BFP again, I know what it's like waiting, it's so hard! I waited 5 cycles between my mc and the BFP that lead to my rainbow baby. Keep the SMEP going! :winkwink:
> 
> Lolly: Welcome here! :hi: What CD are you on?
> 
> DeeDee and Krys: Any labour yet ladies??? I'm so excited for you two!! :dance:
> 
> Button: How are you feeling??
> 
> Stacer: How are you hun? How's LO?? xox

Thank you!! I really hope so too! 3rd month's a charm, right?? :thumbup:



krystinab said:


> Tasha I wish. I haven't dilated a millimeter....smh today at my appointment first the Doppler volume was down so it took forever to find the hb. I knew the baby was ok because he was just squirming around but when she asked if I had felt big movements I was caught off guard...then she asked if I wanted a sweep, reaches up inside me and is like you totally closed but let me see if I can jam it open. She tried and failed....smh so I left with cramps and a closed cervix....

I'm surprised she even tried:wacko: Must've hurt like crazy :o


----------



## kategirl

krystinab - I hope it happens soon! I know some women who aren't dilated at all and then go into labor two days later, or people who walk around for weeks at a couple cm (I was already about 1.5 cm at 36 weeks, but ended up getting induced at 41 weeks!).

I had a little bit of "good" (not quite EWCM, but close) CM last night! Still no OPK+, but hopefully my body is getting close!


----------



## stacergirl

Krystina-my sisters water broke and she wasn't dilated at all! Hang in there! 

Congrats to those with a bfp! 

Good luck to those trying!! Hope this is your month! 

Mariah-my boy was born at 36 weeks and didn't go into nicu so yours should be perfectly fine! 

Afm-had my first consult with my ivf doctor again. They took blood and want us to come back on cd 2 for more blood. He says my chances are slim but told me not to get discouraged! He did an ultrasound so I asked him if I had already ovulated and he said I should within the next 48 hours. So we did bd that night, but not the next 2 which I had planned to but didn't happen. Sooo if that one bd does the trick then perhaps I'll be preggo. Otherwise we can try again next month. It usually takes a few months to even get ivf started, so we have time. I don't know if I want to do ivf again just bc it's time consuming with appts, and having a baby now will make those hard to make, and being put to sleep twice for 2 procedures, and the cost! Ugh! So would be nice if we got pregnant on our own. What do you think, would that one bd be close enough to my ovulation to get us pregnant?


----------



## krystinab

Stacer, You never know with those eggies, you may have caught it...fx the dreaded 2WW doesn't feel too long :D Hopefully, you will be able to coneive naturally, I can only imagine the stress of dealing with IVF and a baby...

kategirl, hopefully you get that +OPK soon...

Dove, isnt it funny how the smallest things make us soo happy when TTC??? I remember being like yaaahhhhh I have mucus in my panties...LOL...

How you feeling Tasha, DeeDee & Lisa!?

Hey Lolly, welcome :D 

AFM, nothing to report. Still preggers...LOL my poor little baby has to be cramped up in me, I haven't gained a pound since 34 weeks...hopefully he will be here soon! (preferably Monday, I really like the date 8/18)


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey girls!!

Krys: OUCHHH!! I hated digital exams when I was pregnant with Ana, can't imagine an attempted sweep!! Hang in there! Have you considered having acupuncture done to get labour started?? I actually went yesterday for my insomnia and low energy and am feeling a lot better today! :thumbup:

Stacer: 48 hours before O definitely leaves you with the possibility of conceiving, obviously not as strongly as O day, but still!! FX for you girl!!!! 

Lolly: Do you know when about you O in a cycle? :flower: I'm so sorry for your loss hun! :hugs:

Kategirl: Yay!!!! O is around the corner!! :happydance:

Dove: Everything crossed for you!!!! :kiss:

AFM: Approaching the dreaded 7 and 8 weeks...at 7.3 I lost my first baby, and at 8.3 and 8.5 I bled with Ana...so scary!! Here's to hoping the next few weeks will be uneventful!! :thumbup:


----------



## kategirl

I hope the next couple weeks are smooth sailing, Tasha!

AFM, more good CM today and a slight line on the OPK. Not positive yet, but getting close. I'm so glad it looks like I'll O this month! It took us two tries to "successfully" BD tonight, but we did. I'm not sure that this will be our month, but at least we're giving it our best!


----------



## kategirl

No SMEP this month. I got my positive OPK today, but my husband is too tired and stressed because this weekend we're hosting a big car club gathering. We tried tonight but he wasn't interested and told me we can't BD the rest of the weekend. I'm so disappointed, I really at least wanted a decent chance at this month and now we get nothing.


----------



## lolly25

Tasha S. said:


> Hey girls!!
> 
> Krys: OUCHHH!! I hated digital exams when I was pregnant with Ana, can't imagine an attempted sweep!! Hang in there! Have you considered having acupuncture done to get labour started?? I actually went yesterday for my insomnia and low energy and am feeling a lot better today! :thumbup:
> 
> Stacer: 48 hours before O definitely leaves you with the possibility of conceiving, obviously not as strongly as O day, but still!! FX for you girl!!!!
> 
> Lolly: Do you know when about you O in a cycle? :flower: I'm so sorry for your loss hun! :hugs:
> 
> Kategirl: Yay!!!! O is around the corner!! :happydance:
> 
> Dove: Everything crossed for you!!!! :kiss:
> 
> AFM: Approaching the dreaded 7 and 8 weeks...at 7.3 I lost my first baby, and at 8.3 and 8.5 I bled with Ana...so scary!! Here's to hoping the next few weeks will be uneventful!! :thumbup:


I used to have a 31-32 day cycle and ov between days16-19 however since I stopped bf the begging of the year I've had irregular cycles thought to be due to a cyst that's now gone and didn't have a clue when ov'd as cycle between 22-40+ days long x hoping since cyst gone that cycle be back to normal after mc to 31-32 days xx


----------



## Tasha S.

Kate: Ooooh, I'm so sorry DH isn't cooperating!!! Darn it!!! I wouldn't take no for an answer though :winkwink:. I mean, unless he's really stern about it. I'd go out and buy some lingerie and prance around for him...make him want it! :haha: DH was sick as a dog when I conceived my rainbow baby!! :haha: Men are usually turned on visually, milk it! :winkwink: Best! :hugs:

Lolly: Ahhh, it's frustrating not being regular in our cycles, isn't it?? I hope that doesn't pose as an issue for you in conceiving though!! :thumbup:


----------



## dove830

+opk yesterday and today!!:happydance:


----------



## dove830

Button, how did you decide when to start the pineapple core? And how did you eat it?


----------



## babyjan

Got a peak today on cbfm!!

The earliest I've ever got a +!! I didn't even get high went straight from low to peak! Had a scan on my ovaries yesterday to check if I still had a cyst, no cyst thankfully but she said I'm going to ovulate very soon!!! 

So is bd tonight and tomorrow and the day after??


----------



## Button#

Yay for positives Dove and BabyJan!

Dove - I get spotting on 1dpo and I also had an obvious temp spike so started that evening. I just chopped the whole pineapple into 5 slices and ate one slice each evening. Didn't do anything special to it, I let OH have some of the flesh bit as well and tried to get LO to try it but no chance!


----------



## kategirl

Tasha, I let it go Friday night but tried again last night and he was in a better mood so we made up about it and BD'd. :) I also got another (I think slightly darker line) pos OPK yesterday, so I think I'll count that as my positive.


----------



## Tasha S.

Yay for Dove! Yay for Babyjan! And Yay for Kate!!!! :happydance: I can't wait to see what the end of this TWW will bring, you girls are all O'ing within a day or two of each other!! 

Babyjan: So happy that you don't have a cyst! Phewww!!

Kate: I'm so glad DH changed his mind! :kiss:


----------



## dove830

Happy 7 weeks, Tasha!

I bought a pineapple today, and cut it into 5 slices, hoping that by doing it a day early, (hoping today is O day) the core will soften a bit. We are going camping on Wednesday, so I'll have to bring it with us, lol....I guess I'll have to explain it to OH:haha:

We've been pretty good about bd'ing, 4 out of 5 days, I think I'll try to convince him to go again tonight though, lol. I had a hard time figuring out if my opk was + or - this morning. I think it's starting to fade, but was still as dark as control. Hoping tonight's is obviously negative.

Hop everyone is bd'ing that needs to, and that Button and Tasha are doing well--any sign of M/S, Button?

Still hanging in there, Krys???


----------



## kategirl

Okay, this month we're failing SMEP and just BDing every other day. Hopefully we can do it for real next month! I figure for this month it will be close enough for a good try.


----------



## Button#

Dove - lol at you taking your pineapple camping! No M/S yet just a teeny bit of nausea now and again. Didn't actually get it until 8 weeks with DS. 

Kate - every other day is fine, good luck!


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats to you Tasha and Button! 

Welcome to the new girls!

FX for you girls OVing this week!

Home stretch Krystina & DeeDee! You are both so close! How are y'all feeling? Uncomfortable yet?? I can't wait to know what you are having Krystina - can't believe you went Team Green! - Do you have the names picked out for both genders? Our girl still remains nameless! Any mothers intuition? I just *knew* that Kellan was a boy and this one a girl and I was right! 
AFM, I've got some insomnia but feeling good. Def more tired this go around chasing after Kellan this time - no time to rest at all!! My fundal height is measuring 2 weeks behind so hoping she catches up soon-they are going to do a growth ultrasound if I fall more behind. My RCS is going to be on Oct. 8. ;)


----------



## Tasha S.

So good to hear from you Lisa!!!! WOW, 31 weeks, you're almost there!!! I'm guessing that RCS stands for repeat c-section, I didn't know you had a c-section with Kellan!!! How did it go and did you want another one?? I'm asking because I had one with Ana, found it very difficult, and want more than anything to have a v-bac! Eeek, insomnia is rough stuff! I found acupuncture helped me a little! 

Dove: Wohoo! Have fun camping!!! Where are you going? Good for your for bringing the pineapple, why not?! :haha:

Kate: Every second day covers the bases!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sosueme

Can I hang out here? It looks like you guys have a pretty tight-knit crew already, but I'm new around here and would like a place to commiserate during this TTCAL time. I like the SMEP idea and will definitely plan to implement this next cycle (I'm only 24 days out from my D&C, but hopeful AF will show up any time now!). 
I'm also interested to hear about the pineapple... what's the deal with that?


----------



## Button#

Hi sosueme, I hope SMEP works for you. 
Apparently if you eat the pineapple core on 1dpo -5dpo it's supposed to help with implantation. I did it this time, have no idea if that's what did it though.


----------



## kategirl

Button# said:


> Hi sosueme, I hope SMEP works for you.
> Apparently if you eat the pineapple core on 1dpo -5dpo it's supposed to help with implantation. I did it this time, have no idea if that's what did it though.

Hmmm, now I'm tempted to go buy a pineapple after work...


----------



## Tasha S.

Welcome to the thread, Sosueme!!! It's a great group we have here! :flower: So sorry for your loss!! TTCAL is such a hard journey! We're here for you! :hugs:

Kate: Do it!!! :haha: I actually always have a freshly squeezed fruit/veggie juice, including pineapple juice (core and all!!) each evening, so for sure I took pineapple during implantation this time! I have horrendous eczema on my hands and taking two veggie/fruit juices a day is the only thing I've found that keeps it at bay (aside from cutting out dairy and gluten, which I struggle with on a daily basis! :wacko:)


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, sosueme!

Button & Tasha - Thanks for the encouragement! I keep trying to remind myself that I got a BFP last month when we only BD'd twice (and the second time should have been two days before O; we were visting family after that) so it should be good enough. Next cycle we'll try SMEP for real.


----------



## dove830

So FF gave me dotted crosshairs today:shrug: I really felt like Yesterday was O day. I hope it's not right, since I just started the pineapple today:dohh:. I'm going to do it for the full 5 days anyway...I guess this means I'll start testing early :haha:


----------



## Button#

It may be a good thing, I had arguments with FF this time as well! I also started the pineapple when I thought I was 1dpo.


----------



## snowflakes120

Welcome sosueme! 

Tasha - RCS is indeed a repeat c-section. In a shortened version, my water was leaking slowly before I was having contractions. They started pitocin. I stalled out at 5cm for hours and then because my water had broken I was at risk of an infection so I ended up having the c-seciton. OBGYN said that I most likely wouldn't have been able to have baby anyways because my pelvis is narrow (I am petite - 5' and a tiny bit over 100pds pre-pregnancy). As much as I would love to try for VBAC, I know I would be so upset if I got to 10cm started pushing and baby wouldn't fit. I find doing the RCS better for me. My recovery was easy with Kellan - so I am worried that I won't have as easy as a time with #2. I had bi-laterial hernia surgery 4 years ago and the recovery for that was a million times worse than my CS. Great idea, I just might think about going back to my girl for Acupuncture for the insomnia. ;)


----------



## Tasha S.

Lisa: You're one tough cookie! My c-section experience was awful. They didn't keep up with the pain meds (the maternity ward happened to be overcrowded), so eventually pain took over and they put me on narcotics, so I was completely high when family came to visit! Also, my incision was bleeding too much after the surgery and they nearly had to perform bedside surgery because they were scared I was hemorrhaging, which is life threatening. Very scary experience indeed. :wacko: I'm also quite petite, but taller than you! I'm 5'4" and presently weight 108lbs. I really really hope I'm a good v-bac candidate (I had the c-section because baby was breech!)! I hope you have a very good rcs experience. My SIL had a c-section 5 months before me and she had a wonderful experience and said she'd do it again. :flower: 

Dove: FF also gave me crosshairs the day after I thought I O'd. Who knows! I wouldn't worry too much about 1 day though! :winkwink:


----------



## dove830

It's 2 days earlier, lol, but we should be covered either way, as we started bd'ing when I got ewcm.....hello dreaded tww. So I guess I'll start testing on Sunday instead of Tuesday;)


----------



## kategirl

Well, DH couldn't finish tonight, so I guess we're done for this month. Fx that BD the day before O was good enough...


----------



## Tasha S.

Dove: Sounds like you got your bases covered!!! :thumbup: Oooooh, I'm hoping for good news!!!!! :kiss:

Kate: The day before O should def do the trick! :winkwink:


----------



## babyjan

So I got peak on Sunday and Monday and high yesterday (Tuesday) today I got low so I figured I'm probably 1dpo today but i feel like I'm still having some ewcm?


----------



## dove830

I sometimes get some EWCM the day after O too. I seem to having TONNES of it though.

FF got it's act together this morning and changed my O day to CD 24, exactly when I thought. Day 3 of pineapple core. Way easier than I thought it was going to be:thumbup:

I dreamt that I got very obvious BFP's at 4 DPO, lol. I kept saying to OH that it was too early to be that dark, and that it must be twins, :haha:


----------



## babyjan

Pineapple core isn't bad at all! 

I'm also eating but we love pineapple anyways :)


----------



## Tasha S.

Good job with the pineapple, girls!!! :thumbup: 

Dove: I'm glad FF put O where you thought it should be! It's a lot funner to obsess about your chart that way! :winkwink: Oooooh, I hope your dream comes true for the BFP at the end of TWW!! What DPO are you going to start testing on? (I'm not even bothering to ask if you are going to test, because I know you are a POAS addict, so I'm whole-heartedly assuming that you will! :haha:) How's camping??

Babyjan: Will you be testing before AF is due?? FX this is your cycle!!!! Love seeing those BFPs!!! :kiss:


----------



## kategirl

I'm going to start tesing on Sunday I think; I'll be really early, but a stark white test usully helps me be less expectant and get my hopes up, lol.


----------



## Tasha S.

Oh girls, I'm spotting! :cry: I spotted twice with Ana and everything was okay, but this is also exactly how my mc started...and it's the same day (7w3d) to boot! :cry:


----------



## babyjan

Nope tasha!!

Hopefully I will hold out till AF or maybe till it's late! lol

Tasha I'm so sorry but I'm hoping its nothing and just random spotting!


----------



## kategirl

Tasha, FX that it's just normal spotting and doesn't mean anything!


----------



## snowflakes120

Tasha - Is this about when you would have had AF if you weren't PG? Alot of girls have spotting at the time AF would be expected. ;)


----------



## Tasha S.

It stopped for now, ladies!!! I'm SOOOO indescribably relieved. I hope I don't get that again, although I know it's a possibility that I will. Like I said, with Ana it happened twice. I guess I'm just one of those ladies who spots during pregnancy! :wacko:

Lisa: Yes, I'm about 3 days away from when I would get my period (my cycles were 34 days long). That is about when I spotted with Ana, it's just that's exactly also when I miscarried. So it's hard to feel relieved that it could "just be that", you know? But I'm def hopeful again now! :thumbup:

Thank you for your kind words everyone! xox


----------



## kategirl

Yay, Tasha! I hope it stays away and doesn't scare you again.

I took an IC this morning, even though I'm only 4dpo. :dohh: Of course it was BFN. I think I mostly wanted to do it because I haven't tried the Wondfo strips I got yet and wanted to try them out (and make sure I didn't get a bad batch that says any liquid is pregnant like some people talk about). I'll wait until Sunday or Monday for the next one.

Here's hoping I get my BFP before I run out of all 50 strips!


----------



## Tasha S.

Oh girls, I'm spotting AGAIN. Ughhhhh. :nope:

You're too cute Kate!! I hope you get that BFP too! :flower:


----------



## kategirl

FX that it's nothing, Tasha! Would your doctor let you get betas drawn or come in for a scan or something so that at least you're not kept waiting?


----------



## babyjan

Yeah if it's an alarming amount I would go in to get check out x


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey girls! I had tried going in last pregnancy when I was spotting and they wouldn't take me. My OBGYN refuses to see patients before 11 weeks. And when I went to the ER, they sent me home and said to relax. The only place I've heard of taking betas is on B&B, they won't do it! I'm trying to keep calm and am doing a lot better today than yesterday. :thumbup: I'm really not spotting much at all today. What worried me is that this pregnancy reminds me of my first pregnancy: I'm not sick, I haven't even thrown up yet!! :shrug: With Ana, I was vomiting my guts out at 4w2d. With this one, I'm only nauseous and having cravings, exactly like my first pregnancy. I'm thinking maybe it's a boy, and maybe my first pregnancy was too?? I'll keep you girls posted for sure though! xox


----------



## Button#

Keeping everything crossed for you Tasha. I have more symptoms this time than I did with my MC but I also had hardly any with DS until 8 weeks, so each pregnancy will be different whatever the outcome.


----------



## babyjan

Oh that's bad tasha that they won't see you! I see your in Canada? 

I think as long as your not soaking a pad and having cramps then you have nothing to worry about x


----------



## dove830

Tasha I had quite a bit of bleeding with my daughter. You could always say you don't how far along you are because you were bf....I had a huge temp dip this morning, but since we're camping, I don't know if I can trust it. Stupid FF went back to its original, and I believe wrong O day....I'll start testing on Tuesday...at 9 dpo, assuming I make it that far.....who am I kidding, I'll probably start around Sunday, lol....

Having fun camping, it's so [email protected]


----------



## Tasha S.

Dove: Just wait for your temp tmr, if it's high, I'm sure FF will readjust your O day to what you said it is! :winkwink: Glad your enjoying camping!! :flower: Sounds like fun!!!! DH has been working SOOO much, I can't even imagine a family vacation! Oooh, bleeding during pregnancy is so scary, isn't it?? They didn't even give me a dating scan last time, I'm telling you, they're so hard to crack over here! You know what it is? My city is overcrowded, the population has increased exponentially in the last 10 years, and medical facilities didn't keep up. That's partly why I had to have a c-section with Ana (they wouldn't give me my 32 week ultrasound, so they didn't catch that she was breech until I was 36 weeks and complaining of restriction and pain in my ribs (which happened to be her head!). I'm definitely going to be more feisty this time around and demand what I have a right to have! The squeaky wheel gets the grease, right?? :winkwink:

Babyjan: Yes, I'm in Canada. Are you in the States, or the UK (just my guesses! :winkwink:)?? Like I said, I tried with my last pregnancy to get reassurance, but they wouldn't take me, and I don't feel like waiting for hours in the ER to be sent home with nothing. But the spotting is super duper light now, so hopefully it ends at that! :flower:


----------



## lolly25

Hi girls sorry I asked to join then went quiet I was doing opk's after the mc and thought I was out this month as I had only faint lines, thinking my body prob skipped ovulating this month. Well I did a hpt with smu just to check in case and was neg, did opk lines showed up a lot darker than previous not pos yet but close do thinking this afternoon might get a positive opk considering the colour of it with smu &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; x x

TashaS - I have a tendency to spot in the first few weeks of pregnancy, scary though. You sure you don't have a cervical erosion that is causing the spotting with the hormones changing ?? x hugs x


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey ladies...Omg Tasha I'm so sorry you have to deal with the spotting but I'm glad that seems to be disappearing....I was horrified the first time I spotted but was so relieved when it spotted. I guess we are just those women who spot during pregnancy...I also did not have any nausea with this pregnancy and it did startle me but I learned that maybe that's normal for me...

Button how is the pregnancy going?

Hello to all the ladies I have not been introduced to...I hope and pray you ladies get those BFPs soon :)


----------



## Tasha S.

DeeDee: So good to hear from you!!!! You haven't gone into labour yet?!?! And they took your cervical stitch out over a week ago, no?? Good job for making it this far, girl!!!!! :yipee: You spotted too, eh?? I guess it just is normal for some people, *sigh*. Definitely not fun, but hey: I'll take a scare over the real thing in a heartbeat! :winkwink: How are you holding up?? :flower:

Lolly: Yay for almost positive OPK!!!! Keep us posted!!! :flower: I've never heard of a cervical erosion, and I guess I never got checked, and would be scared to at this point as any kind of invasive test does have a tendency to make me spot, and I'd like to be calm now! :winkwink:

Dove: I see you got a high temp this morning and FF gave you back your O day! :D

AFM: All clear today, no spotting! I'm so happy!! :flower:


----------



## kategirl

Yay, Tasha!


----------



## lolly25

Hi TashaS sounds like could be cervical erosion as any kind of knock to the cervix causes spotting, it's caused by cells that may of moved from being internal to external and with the change in hormones due to pregnancy makes them more sensitive xx 
Ok ladies advice welcomed I did an opk yesterday with smu and was a lot darker than my very faint opk's this month done another in the evening was very faint (confusingly) did one with fmu almost positive !! Now I know it's recommened not to use fmu as hormone is produced earlier in the day and could get a false negative ...... But could it give you a false positive or is this my surge ?? xxx


----------



## lolly25

Ok smu and got this mine don't normally go much darker!!! Think today it's going +opk yay :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyjan

Lolly I once used fmu and got a very dark positive instantly


----------



## Button#

Mariahs Mom - pregnancy is fine if a little boring at the moment. A teeny bit nauseus now and then but definitely not hit M/S yet so just waiting for appointments and my scan at 12 weeks.

Tasha - I was diagnosed with cervical erosion before I got pregnant. It's common in pregnancy because of hormone changes and also common if you've been on the pill for a long time. I used to get spotting during the TWW and I expect to have spotting in early pregnancy again. It's just sensitive cells on the outside of the cervix and it's completely harmless.


----------



## lolly25

:happydance:Yay look what I got this evening, doesn't normally go so dark for me hope it's a good strong ovulation, now to catch the eggy and hope for a sticky bean :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dove830

Yay for +OPK! Best time to test for those is between 2 and 8 pm

back from camping, temps were all over the place while there.....6dpo today....sigh...


----------



## Button#

Good luck Lolly.

Glad you had a good time Dove. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## kategirl

I feel like the waiting is different this month... I don't feel like I'm waiting to see if I'm pregnant, just waiting to try again next month. I'm only 7 dpo, so I have a bit more of a wait!

Tasha, are you still doing well? I've been thinking of you!


----------



## Tasha S.

Lolly: YAYY!!! That second line is so dark!!! :thumbup:

Dove: For sure your temps were up and down because you were camping! I'm sure they'll stabilize now that you're home! :winkwink:

Kate: Aww, thanks hun! :flower: I am doing well!! I'm so relieved! I'm def feeling pregnant now too, which is also relieving! I'm feeling quite nauseous, and short of breath, and it's really weird, I don't know if other women feel this when they're pregnant, but when I rest, the pulse in my lower abdomen is SOOOO strong, you can literally see it. Crazy. Things must be happening! xox


----------



## kategirl

Dove, camping would certainly affect your temp!

Tasha - yay! :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

So ladies I had the cerclage (stitch on cervix) removed tod~The procedure itself didn't last long and it wasn't as painful as I thought but I did bleed a lot....Now I'm having moderate cramping with a light burning sensation when I walk...it's officially a waiting game now and I'm so excited.*

The doctor couldn't tell me if I dilated at all because I was bleeding more than expected. I am very curious though...

Tasha~ I'm glad that things have calmed down for you...And yes I spotted too and had days where I would just bleed. So I know exactly how you feel. 

Button~ I'm glad that things are boring vs complicated lol...and I'm sure that 12 week appt will come sooner than later...


----------



## krystinab

DeeDee, Im glad the procedure went well. Have you been having contractions? Hopefully this puts you in labor. :flower:

Tasha, Happy you are starting to get pregnancy symptoms and the spotting has stopped. Its nothing like that morning sickness! I use to constantly check to make sure my boobs were still sore..LOL

Lolly, nice lines :D FX you catch that eggy!

Button, 12 week scan is sooo exciting :D I cant wait to see your lil bean :D

Lisa, how you doing momma? 

AFM, nothing much to report. I have an appointment tomorrow. Hoping they will set an induction date. I feel like this baby is about to fall out my vagina. I really want to go au naturale but at this point Im willing to induced....Please pray I go into labor tonight.


----------



## dove830

My temp went up this morning...of course it did at 8DPO last cycle too :/

Krys--try to relax and NOT get induced. I know how badly the end of pregnancy SUCKS but being induced is so much worse, believe me.


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed Dove.

hang in there Krystina, it won't be too much longer and you'll be meeting your baby in no time.


----------



## kategirl

Krystina, if you do have to get induced, I didn't think it was so bad. But I hope you go naturally first!

AFM, I just got a BFP on a digi! Hopefully this one sticks!


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations kate!


----------



## Button#

Congrats Kate!


----------



## krystinab

congrats Kate. Prayers that you have a healthy and happy 9 months :flower:


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Just popping in to let those who remember me know that my beautiful daughter was born sleeping 11 days ago. She was 8lb 11oz and perfect. I suffered a very painful placental abruption and there was nothing that could have been done for my sweet baby girl. We named her dilys rose.


----------



## kategirl

Oh no, I'm so sorry, 28329!


----------



## Button#

I'm so so sorry.


----------



## stacergirl

28329-my heart breaks for you! I am so very sorry!! :(


----------



## dove830

There just aren't words. Just reading that one paragraph has brought me to tears. I'm so very sorry for the loss of your sweet little girl.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. Just popping in to let those who remember me know that my beautiful daughter was born sleeping 11 days ago. She was 8lb 11oz and perfect. I suffered a very painful placental abruption and there was nothing that could have been done for my sweet baby girl. We named her dilys rose.

Omg I'm so sorry...my prayers are with you....


----------



## shellideaks

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. Just popping in to let those who remember me know that my beautiful daughter was born sleeping 11 days ago. She was 8lb 11oz and perfect. I suffered a very painful placental abruption and there was nothing that could have been done for my sweet baby girl. We named her dilys rose.

I remember you Katy, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## snowflakes120

I def remember you - we had our boys around the same time. I am so very sorry for the loss of your baby girl, 28329. I will say a prayer for your family.


----------



## babyjan

I'm so so sorry 28329 :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

Im sorry to hear that 28. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## dove830

Happy Due Date, Krys!!


----------



## Tasha S.

I'm so so sorry 28329!!! I can't even begin to possibly imagine the pain you and your family must feel. :cry: My thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope you have a good support system intact. We're always here for you!!! :hugs: xoxoxoxo


----------



## dove830

AF got me :(


----------



## lolly25

28329 I'm so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## lolly25

Dove .. Hugs Hun x I have a feeling I'm out already and I'm only 5dpo x


----------



## Button#

Sorry Dove


----------



## 28329

Thank you all so much.


----------



## krystinab

sorry af got you dove....ugh that bitch...

hopefully she doesnt get you too lolly....

last night was tough for me, I kept having these weird pinching feelings on my right side. i called the emergency line and my doc told me if the pain was real intense i could come in to l&d and get monitored but she didnt seem too concerned. the baby has been moving like normal so i decided to see if it would go away on its own...i just dont like any new feelings. it almost feels like round ligament pain, i have a sonogram tomorrow, as long as the baby keeps moving i feel comfortable but it was a little scare...


----------



## Button#

I'm sure everything's fine Krystina, bubs was probably just digging his toes in or something.


----------



## babyjan

Sorry dove! 

I can feel a cold coming on, LO has also been poorly so most likely got same thing! I will definitely be joining you dove, I just know it lol


----------



## dove830

I know it's only been 3 cycles, but man, am I frustrated! We have had perfectly timed bd's each time. Literally could not have done it better. this 9 day lp is killing me:nope:


----------



## kategirl

Dove, have you considered taking anything to length your LP? I have never had issues with that so I haven't really investigated anything, but I know I've seen suggestions for things that should lengthen it.


----------



## dove830

I take vitamin C, E, B6 and 12, plus B complex, omega 3, and a prenatal, lol.....all are supposed to help with lp:dohh:


----------



## Tasha S.

Oh darn it!!!! Dove, I'm so sorry AF got you!!! :hugs: Every month is SOOO long when you're ttc. Hang in there!! xox

Oh Krys! Keep us posted!! I know what you mean about being scared of new feelings when you're almost there!! I'm sure baby is just fine though! :kiss:

AFM: I don't feel pregnant at all (if I compare this pregnancy to my last one with Ana). I'm not super worried, I'm just trying to stay level-headed and not build up too much hope. I know that sounds negative, but I literally can't believe how okay I feel. I was sick as a dog with Ana and had debilitating migraines...how can this be pregnancy?!?! Anyways, I still have 13 days before my first appt! xox


----------



## krystinab

Dove, trust me I totally understand how frustrating TTC can be. When I had my mcc, I got pregnant the first time we had unprotected sex. Well it took 2.5 years for me to fall pregnant again. I had sooo many ups & downs, i went through a million OPKs & HPTs, I charted, took supplements, checked my cervix and was all around batty. But I swear as soon as I let go and let God, BOOM! I was preggers...I know this may not be what you want to hear but basically Im saying, hang in there girlie it may not happen right when you want it but it will happen right on time :flower:

Tasha, maybe you are having a boy this time :D 

AFM, been up since 4...about to go to my u/s. I thought I was going into labor last night, I had some pretty bad contractions that were 30 mins apart but the fizzled to BH after about 4 hours...Im soooo excited to see my baby though :D


----------



## Button#

Dove - you'll get there. I know it's frustrating when you've had perfectly timed bding but you've just got to keep going.

Tasha - I'm having a different experience this time as well. I'm sure all will be fine.

Krystina - have fun at your scan and tell baby to get a wriggle on.


----------



## kategirl

Tasha, I had almost no symptoms with my daughter, but already feel a lot of symptoms this time (and I'm very insanely emotional in a way that feels hormonal, which I never was with my DD or my CPs). I think every pregnancy really can be different!


----------



## snowflakes120

Sorry about AF dove. 

Good luck Lolly! Think positive!

Good luck today at the scan Krystina!

Tasha - I had no symptoms with any of my pregnancies. I had 1-2 days of nausea with both Kellan and this baby. Seriously, that it is - and I never got sick at all. I felt 100% normal all the time. To me symptoms, don't mean a thing!


----------



## Tasha S.

Thanks for your words of encouragement, girls!! :flower: WOW to all the ladies who had a pregnancy where they didn't feel sick/have symptoms. I was telling DH this morning that it's so hard for me to believe that this pregnancy could work out okay because I feel so normal...okay, I am taking anti-nausea pills because or else I wouldn't be able to eat, but I was SOOOO sick with Ana, like my worst night, I threw up 9 times (and that was past 15 weeks, I was sick the whole entire pregnancy, and really badly up until 18 weeks!). And that was on the anti-nausea pills. It was even worse if I forgot to take them. And then the headaches, the migraines, it was SO hard. And this is so easy! I hope you ladies are right! I'm ready for that first appointment! :thumbup:

Oh Krys, I'm so excited for you to meet your bubba!!!! :cloud9: Keep us posted!!!


----------



## dove830

Thanks ladies. I know all of this in my head, it's just hard to listen to. I think that my age is really making me feel pressured to get pregnant super fast. Also, my history. My dd was a surprise, my oldest son took one time (literally, lol). Then my ex and I got divorced, fast forward a bit and OH and I decide to go off the pill, and we were pregnant 3 months later (sadly ended in miscarriage at 18 weeks), then got pregnant 2 cycles after my cycles started up again (chemical), then got pregnant with Lucas the next cycle. So it seems I've never had a problem getting pregnant, and this is now the longest it's ever taken me. I have no patience, lol


----------



## stacergirl

Tasha-I had hardly any symptoms with my first pregnancy! It was hard bc I didn't feel pregnant at all until my stomach got bigger! Consider yourself lucky!' I know I did!! 

Krys-can't wait for you to meet your little one!!!


----------



## lolly25

Hi all did anyone get implantation cramping ?? Similar to AF I've have on off mild period type cramping and I'm 6-7dpo I also know I ovulated last sat as I got ovulation pain sortly after very +opk and then the pain went xx


----------



## Tasha S.

How is everyone??

Lolly: not sure that I've ever felt implantation cramps. How many DPO are you now??? Fx!!!!

Krys & DeeDee: Any signs of baby???? :flower:

Dove: How are you hun?? Any new plans for this cycle?

Kategirl: How are you feeling?

AFM: Found baby's heartbeat this morning with my fetal doppler for the first time!!! 186 bpm!! :cloud9:


----------



## kategirl

Tasha, yay for finding the heartbeat!!! That must be so reassuring. :)

I'm doing ok. AF should be here today normally, but no sign of her and I still got a really strong positive line this morning so I'm starting to feel more hopeful. :) Now to figure out how to sleep in past 6 am in the morning and how to not feel so tired/sick after doing any little thing. Lol!


----------



## dove830

lolly25 said:


> Hi all did anyone get implantation cramping ?? Similar to AF I've have on off mild period type cramping and I'm 6-7dpo I also know I ovulated last sat as I got ovulation pain sortly after very +opk and then the pain went xx

I had it with my last baby. I was just for one day, at 9 dpo. I smiled when I felt it, and thought "right on time, hi baby"...lol, I just knew



Tasha S. said:


> How is everyone??
> 
> Lolly: not sure that I've ever felt implantation cramps. How many DPO are you now??? Fx!!!!
> 
> Krys & DeeDee: Any signs of baby???? :flower:
> 
> Dove: How are you hun?? Any new plans for this cycle?
> 
> Kategirl: How are you feeling?
> 
> AFM: Found baby's heartbeat this morning with my fetal doppler for the first time!!! 186 bpm!! :cloud9:

CD5....AF is still here *pout*. I don't think I can do anything more that we have been. It's just a matter of my cycles regulating I guess. I've decided to only BF Lucas when he "asks" instead of offering it. We'll see if that makes any difference to the amount of times he feeds in a day which would hopefully help my lp.

So exciting to find the heartbeat!!:happydance: I had an anterior placenta with Lucas, so it was 14 weeks before I could hear it. So reassuring. Nice and high too...maybe another girl ;)



kategirl said:


> Tasha, yay for finding the heartbeat!!! That must be so reassuring. :)
> 
> I'm doing ok. AF should be here today normally, but no sign of her and I still got a really strong positive line this morning so I'm starting to feel more hopeful. :) Now to figure out how to sleep in past 6 am in the morning and how to not feel so tired/sick after doing any little thing. Lol!

So hard being newly pregnant. Rest when you can mama!!! It's hard work, making a baby :)

Hope our pregnant ladies are doing well :)


----------



## lolly25

Tasha S. said:


> How is everyone??
> 
> Lolly: not sure that I've ever felt implantation cramps. How many DPO are you now??? Fx!!!!
> 
> Krys & DeeDee: Any signs of baby???? :flower:
> 
> Dove: How are you hun?? Any new plans for this cycle?
> 
> Kategirl: How are you feeling?
> 
> AFM: Found baby's heartbeat this morning with my fetal doppler for the first time!!! 186 bpm!! :cloud9:


I'm 8dpo now xx


----------



## lolly25

Ok very early I know and feels very déjà vu, just done a super early viola test (5iu) and got a faint line nothing visable on a FRER so waiting game feel so sick wish I hadn't done it now (now 9dpo) &#128563;&#128563; xx


----------



## kategirl

Lolly, I hope it's a good sign and turns into a sticky BFP!


----------



## Tasha S.

Lolly: Can you post a pic of your viola test???? :flower: I hope this is it for you!!!!! :kiss:

Kate: YAY for passing the period date!! It's a first milestone! :happydance:

Dove: Aww, I hope your LP is longer this month! Maybe it will help to breastfeed less, hopefully Lucas is ready for it! xox


----------



## lolly25

Here's the pic I took this morning you can't see it on the photo but there's definite a faint line :shrug: x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lolly25

2nd pic :/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tasha S.

Lolly: It's a screen-tilter, but I see the second line on the second pic!!! :flower: We don't have viola here, is it an early detector test? xox


----------



## lolly25

Tasha S. said:


> Lolly: It's a screen-tilter, but I see the second line on the second pic!!! :flower: We don't have viola here, is it an early detector test? xox

Hi Hun, yes it's an earlier test than a frer can detect hcg at 5miu. This is how my line started with the mc xx


----------



## lolly25

FRER today after 2hr hold was completely bfn yesterday, got this today is very faint don't know what to think:shrug::shrug: also aching like I'm getting a cold x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lolly25

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tasha S.

I think I see a line!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. Just wanted to give a quick update....being induced tomorrow at 10pm...I'm so excited! Please pray for me and my family!


----------



## kategirl

Fx everything goes well, Krystin!


----------



## lolly25

Tasha S. said:


> I think I see a line!!!!!! :happydance:

Yay did another FRER this morning not fmu as peed at 4:30 so was a 3 hour hold from then line more visable but still hard to pick up much on camera but def there I'm only 10/11dpo and I know that with dd in didn't get a faint line like this till 11/12 dpo so excited trying to stay calm xx


----------



## kategirl

Lolly, I didn't realize you were so early still, no wonder your lines are very faint and some of them are BFN. I hope you can get a good strong line in a couple days!


----------



## lolly25

Yep I got my +opk on sat 23rd and had ov pains that night so was most prob early Sunday 24th aug I ovulated xx this was this mornings as I was saying earlier
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lolly25

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Button#

Good luck Krystina! Very excited for you.

Fingers crossed Lolly that this is it.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Krys- Omg that's so exciting. I'm praying for you guys.

Tasha & Button- How are things?

Lolly- Hope this is your BFP

Quick update: So I had my appt today and I'm 2cm dilated and he could feel Brooklyn's head I'm so excited and I'm hoping this means D day is around the corner!!! All I will be doing is taking walks and DTD'ing with DH. Lol


----------



## lolly25

Mariahs Mom said:


> Krys- Omg that's so exciting. I'm praying for you guys.
> 
> Tasha & Button- How are things?
> 
> Lolly- Hope this is your BFP
> 
> Quick update: So I had my appt today and I'm 2cm dilated and he could feel Brooklyn's head I'm so excited and I'm hoping this means D day is around the corner!!! All I will be doing is taking walks and DTD'ing with DH. Lol

Yay hoping it won't be to long now for you  x
Thank you hope it's my super sticky healthy BFP too x


----------



## Tasha S.

Ladies, too much exciting news here, I'm squealing!!! :haha:

Krys: You're being induced in 2 hours!!! I'm thinking of you and praying all goes smoothly!!!! I CANNOT wait for you to be holding your baby......and to finally know if you're right that it's a boy!!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

Lolly: I think a "congrats" is in order!!!!!!! :happydance:

DeeDee: All good signs!!! You're next after Krys!!!!! :yipee:

AFM: Found baby's heartbeat super easily just now, 185bpm!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## dove830

Krys--good luck hun can't wait for pics
Dee Dee-soon I hope!!

Lolly, I see it on the invert!

Tasha and Button, how are you both feeling?

AFM--cd8.....boooooring, lol


----------



## Button#

DeeDee very excited for you!

I'm nauseas and tired but otherwise fine, waiting for my appointment letters at the moment.


----------



## lolly25

I've put a post up in pregnancy tests with today's tests pics on xx 

*****https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...after-mc-updated-page-2-a-2.html#post33663229 ******


Super excited xx


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, lolly!


----------



## snowflakes120

Awe so many girls PG! Great news!

Awesome about finding the heartbeat Tasha! I'm going to guess girl based off your high BPM! 

Congrats Lolly - Def line today!!

FX for you Dove!

Krystina! Can't wait for baby pics! Hope labor and delivery was perfect for you!

Getting so close for you Dee Dee!


----------



## Tasha S.

YAYYY Lolly!!!!! :yipee: Huge congrats!!!!!

Krys: Thinking of you non-stop!!!!!! :flower:

Lisa: How are you??? 

AFM: Ana is 1 today!!!! Time fliiiiiies!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. So I wanted to stop by and tell my labor story....on Tuesday I had a bpp scan & sweep. Because my amniotic fluid was decreasing my doc decided to set an induction for Wednesday night, I was still only 1cm dilated. well when I got home I was cramping and feeling off. I ate dinner and went to bed. When I awoke Wednesday I was having bad contractions after contracting at home from 10 am to 4p, I told DH we needed to go to the hospital. When we arrived I was contracting every 2 to 4 mins but I still hadn't dilated. After about an hour my water broke and I was admitted. I was in the worst pain ever. DH and my mom did their best to comfort me, but I was out of it. I labored around, walking, bouncing on the ball and showering. When I got out the shower I asked for something to take the edge off. I didn't want an epidural but I needed something....2 hours later, after a shift change the nurse came back with an iv....at this point I was contracting every minute. The told me they wanted to do monitor the baby internally because the couldn't find the heartbeat they also wanted to give me pitoson. I told them no, I didn't want either, I told DH not to let them put the monitor on. I kept saying my vagina is hurting, something's wrong with my vagina. The nurse told me it was normal. I said no! My pain is at10 and my vagina us hurting. They sent a resident in who checked me and was like omg, she's 10cm. The doc came in and confirmed I was 10 cm and it was time to push. After 3 contractions and nine deep pushes out came my 9lb 2oz little prince! I was able to have him totally natural. I had second degree tears & horrible hemmroids...but other than that I was fine. I am so happy to have my lil baby here! My little rainbow baby is finally in my arms! I will post a pik when I get home!


----------



## kategirl

Huge congrats, Krystin!


----------



## lolly25

Huge congrats Krystinab xx


----------



## Button#

Congratulations Krystina!


----------



## stacergirl

Krystina! How exciting! Congrats to you!!!!! Btw you're a brave woman for going natural!!


----------



## Tasha S.

I'm SOOOOO happy for you Krys!!!!!! :yipee: Good job on going natural!!!!!!!! You'll be my inspiration, I want to go natural too!!! :thumbup: Cannot wait to see a pic of your little prince (OMG!!! You were right!!!!!! :cloud9:) xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## dove830

Oh, Krys! I'm so happy for you! You did it!! Can't wait to see a picture and know his name. A BOY!!!!! HOORAY!!!!:happydance:


----------



## 28329

Congratulations krystina. Fantastic weight and very well done.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Awwwwww Krystina I am sooooooo happy for you. Kudos to doing natural birth. I will try but you did an amazing job....and whoa that is a big boy lol. Very healthy. I'm so happy for you guys!


----------



## krystinab

My little Prince Kasim!
 



Attached Files:







Kasim 1.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7









birth day.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tasha S.

Simply adorable. :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: Huge congrats, Krys!!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## krystinab

Mariahs Mom said:


> Awwwwww Krystina I am sooooooo happy for you. Kudos to doing natural birth. I will try but you did an amazing job....and whoa that is a big boy lol. Very healthy. I'm so happy for you guys!

You can do it DeeDee. I was in a bunch of pain but I kept telling myself...breath in strength breath out pain....I'm in control...and DH was a gem. I wouldn't have been able to get through it without him...

Good luck! I can't wait until you post piks of your baby!


----------



## Button#

Aw he's a cutie!!!!


----------



## shellideaks

Awwww Krystina, Kasim is beautiful. Congratulations! x


----------



## Jessica28

Krystina - He is just perfect! So happy for you and Sean!


----------



## lolly25

He's gorgeous Krystinab x

Looks like another early mc for me got a 2-3 on digi this morning 2 days after 1-2 and have started spotting :-( I'm 15dpo xxx


----------



## babyjan

Lolly why do you think your miscarrying if you got 2-3 on digi? Spotting is very common in early pregnancy x


----------



## snowflakes120

Congrats Krystina! Welcome to the world Kasim! Sounds like a great birth and everything! 

Could your pee have been more diluted Lolly? That can def be a reason for the difference. As babyjan said spotting can be normal in early pregnancy! 

Doing good Tasha. Hope you are as well. I go for a growth ultrasound on Thursday. Hoping she looks good and has caught up a little bit more!


----------



## Button#

Lolly I hope you're wrong and this is your sticky bean


----------



## krystinab

lolly25 said:


> He's gorgeous Krystinab x
> 
> Looks like another early mc for me got a 2-3 on digi this morning 2 days after 1-2 and have started spotting :-( I'm 15dpo xxx

Lolly, don't count yourself out yet. Those dig is sometimes play tricks on you. I waited a full week before taking another one and seeing a difference. Also spotting is normal in early pregnancy. I will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## 28329

Oh krystina, he's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lolly25

Hi all dr did beta bloods on Tuesday roughly 16dpo and came back at 475.4 they have repeated them today so now waiting to see if there rising ok x


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed for you lolly


----------



## lolly25

Still waiting on second results from beta test as had them done yesterday (Friday) and by the time the drs closed the results still weren't in :-( . The only thing I could think of doing is another digital to see if any progression 
On the 
5th sept - not pregnant
7th sept - 1to2 weeks
9th sept - 2to3 weeks
13th sept - 3+ weeks 
Hoping my hcg is raising well as gone through the full cycle of digital tests in 6 days x please be a sticky healthy bean xxx


----------



## babyjan

Judging by the fact you got your 3+ that could only mean your levels are rising right? 

I understand your worried but it sounds like everything is ok x


----------



## lolly25

Yep it made me smile just don't want to get to excited xx


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey Girls, I'm still pregnant. I got my first stretch make and I'm so sad about it I'm a little bummed out abt still being pregnant. I really thought she would come this weekend. I had the sweep Friday, DTD with DH & walked over 2miles and still no baby....I've been having some cramping since the sweep and I lost my full mucus plug last night. Idk I'm just over it ughhhhhhhh

Lolly- I have my fingers crossed for you and your little bean. It looks promising tho. 

Krys- you're right. I'm going to try my best and keep it natural. I'm just really scared honestly lol...

How is everyone?


----------



## babiiblu

Hi everyone! I've used SMEP several times. Two of those times are now 5 and almost 3. I had a MC in July and now starting tonight we are going by SMEP again. Good luck to anyone in tww!


----------



## Tasha S.

Lolly: Did you get any beta results yet?? You're digi progress looks great! :thumbup:

DeeDee: Awwww, those dreaded stretch marks! I remember when I first started getting them in my pregnancy with Ana, I felt so sick to my stomach about my body! :blush: But they fade SOOOO much. Seriously. I had about 8 purple lines from my under belly button downwards, and I hated it so much. I spent so much time looking in the mirror and feeling sick about it. Now, Ana is a year old and the shiny white lines are BARELY visible. Honestly, if I were going out with DH to a pool, I would wear a bikini without any embarrassment. Hang in there! :hugs: I hope baby arrives soon! :cloud9:

AFM: Last Thursday, I had an ultrasound appt as a follow-up for a bladder issue I've been having, and the technician let me see baby!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: I couldn't believe how baby is already doing cart-wheels in there! She even printed pics so I could show DH, what a treat! :flower:


----------



## lolly25

Tasha S. said:


> Lolly: Did you get any beta results yet?? You're digi progress looks great! :thumbup:
> 
> DeeDee: Awwww, those dreaded stretch marks! I remember when I first started getting them in my pregnancy with Ana, I felt so sick to my stomach about my body! :blush: But they fade SOOOO much. Seriously. I had about 8 purple lines from my under belly button downwards, and I hated it so much. I spent so much time looking in the mirror and feeling sick about it. Now, Ana is a year old and the shiny white lines are BARELY visible. Honestly, if I were going out with DH to a pool, I would wear a bikini without any embarrassment. Hang in there! :hugs: I hope baby arrives soon! :cloud9:
> 
> AFM: Last Thursday, I had an ultrasound appt as a follow-up for a bladder issue I've been having, and the technician let me see baby!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: I couldn't believe how baby is already doing cart-wheels in there! She even printed pics so I could show DH, what a treat! :flower:

Hi Tasha 
I got my betas back first one at 16dpo - 475.4
Second one at 19dpo -1816.0 
Dr is booking me in for an early scan as he can't date the pregnancy from mc, the numbers are fab but I'm still worrying xx


----------



## Tasha S.

Lolly: That looks great!!! :kiss: We never stop worrying after a miscarriage, do we? :flower: Hang in there, hun! xox

How's everyone else doing? xox


----------



## Button#

Yay for seeing baby Tasha

Brilliant numbers lolly, good luck for the early scan

Mariahs mom hope baby shows up soon

I'm still in limbo. Feel rubbish, too early to find baby on doppler, just under 4 weeks until scan.


----------



## lolly25

Had my scan and showed a gestational sack and yolk sac measuring 5-6 weeks and I was 5w3d from ov so spot on dates although I had some spotting a few hours after the scan that now has gone down to a tinged cm very light brown so fingers crossed is was due to knocking the cervix with the internal scan xx


----------



## Button#

Yay lolly! Wishing you a fab pregnancy!

I found baby on the Doppler tonight so I feel a lot better. Was having a bit of a worried week so very happy now.


----------



## Tasha S.

YAYYYY Button!!! :yipee: I found baby at 9weeks on doppler for the first time, so you found your baby's hb around the same day!! It's such a milestone, I'm so happy for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. I have a question for the BF mommies, did you LOs ever have green stool? For the last 2 days the baby's stool has been green instead of yellow...worried about oversupply


----------



## Tasha S.

Congrats Lolly!!! (Sorry, I must have skipped over your post before as I didn't see it!) For sure the spotting was from the internal scan!!! I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy! :flower:

Krys: I'm pretty sure that Ana had green stool at times. I remember asking my mom about it and her saying, "It's probably because you're eating a lot of salad." I almost died of laughter as I pointed out she was drinking my milk, not eating my salad! :haha: Everything was just fine!! How are you?? Are you getting enough sleep? xox


----------



## Button#

Krys it could be baby getting too much fore milk (although their poo does go a bit multicoloured anyway). You could try block feeding which I where you set a time, for example two hours, and for that time only feed off one side and then you switch. It happens when they are feeding a lot, like every half hour or so.


----------



## Tasha S.

Dove: We haven't heard from you in a while! How are you?? Where are you at? xoxox

DeeDee: I'm assuming baby has made her show! :flower: I hope you're all doing well!!!


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey girls...Sorry it has taken me so long to respond but I am finally feeling like myself again! But Brooklyn is here!!!! She was born Wednesday at 10:24pm. 7lbs 10oz & 21in...

Delivery was really rough for me. I tried my best to do it natural but the pain got unbearable and I had to get the epidural. I was so disappointed in myself but the pain was too much. Funny thing is, I think that was the best decision I made lol. After ther broke my water, I completely dilated really fast. I pushed for 3 HOURS. I repeat 3 HOURS!!! They eventually had to use the vacuum because Brooklyn's head would not come out...I have a second degree tear and soooooooo sore UGH...but brooklyn was worth it all....

Fast forward to last night, Brooklyn woke up a lot. She had been so fussy and would not settle for more than an hour throughout the entire day. Breast feeding went in the hospital and I was getting more and more confident. WELLLLLL, last night she had a horrible cry and was literally screaming. Which was so strange because I had been breastfeeding her. So I attemp to breastfeed her again and she would not stop screaming. So I wanted to see if any thing was coming out; THERE WAS NOTHING, BONE DRY!!! We realized that she didn't eat at all yesterday. I felt like such a horrible mother! How didn't I catch that earlier??? So we had to give her formula and she's been great ever since...

It's been an experience so far! 
How are you ladies??


----------



## Tasha S.

A HUGE congrats, DeeDee!!!!! :kiss:

First off, do not feel like a failure for taking the epidural. There's no shame in that! :winkwink:

Second, you are not a horrible mom, I think a lot of moms would not have even thought to check that they were still producing milk!!! You are fantastic, and you did the right thing! You listened to your instincts and your baby is safe and healthy. Well done, mama!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## dove830

Tasha S. said:


> Dove: We haven't heard from you in a while! How are you?? Where are you at? xoxox
> 
> DeeDee: I'm assuming baby has made her show! :flower: I hope you're all doing well!!!

Dee Dee Congrats!!! We need a pic ;)

Tasha: Happy 12 weeks, almost out of the 1st tri already:thumbup:

Krys--hope you are doing well!

Button; SO exciting to hear the heartbeat. Hope you're felling well.

AFM...nothing to report, lol....I'm 5DPO and my temps have stayed above the coverline for the first time since I stared temping, and had a spike today. I'm trying not to get my hopes up this time. :winkwink:

How is everyone doing??


----------



## Button#

Happy 12 weeks Tasha!

Congrats Dee Dee, you're doing fab. The first few weeks are a learning curve, you're not a terrible mother you're doing brilliantly.

Fingers crossed for you dove!

I had a good day yesterday but not much sleep last night so I'm expecting a bad day today and making sure I've got enough biscuits, polo mints and anti sickness meds to get me through it.


----------



## lolly25

Congrats dee dee x

Yay Tash  x

Button what anti sickness Meds are you on I feel so rough already x


----------



## krystinab

Yaaah DeeDee I'm so happy for you! Please post a pik of brooklyn! I know she's adorable! Don't feel bad, this mom/ newborn stuff is no small task. im learning everything slowly...

Button, that morning sickness is no joke, ugh I do not envy you. Hopefully it will fade soon.
How are you other ladies doing?l
AFM, Kasim is stuck to me like glue, DH swears I am spoiling him but i keep trying to explain you can't spoil a 3 week old baby. My household is stressful to say the least. I can't wait until we can sleep through the night....and with Kasim I his crib...


----------



## Button#

Lolly - sorry I forgot to reply, I'm on prochlorperazine, the Dr prescribed it because I had HG last time. I've had some spotting so I'm off to the epau on Friday to make sure everything is ok. I can still hear the hb on the doppler so that's helping me keep calm. My morning sickness has eased up a bit in the day but hits me at bedtime which isn't helping me sleep.

Krystina - my little boy napped on me until he was 7 months and then went into his cot for naps. I actually missed those sleepy snuggles. It was a fab excuse to put my feet up.


----------



## babyjan

Hey ladies!

I was having a very relaxed and busy cycle....


Spoiler
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e263/mali-babe/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-09/59614ACA-4F9A-44C7-A372-E42871C49ECA_zpsfy5r2oq6.jpg
No idea how many dpo I am, maybe 9dpo! I'm in complete shock but so happy and scared of course!


----------



## Button#

Yay BabyJan, congrats!!!


----------



## Tasha S.

YAYYYY!!!!!! A huge congrats, babyjan!!!! H & H 9 months!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Button#

Scan at the epau for me today, fingers crossed baby is ok.


----------



## babyjan

Oh I hope it all goes well button! 

I'm really struggling to get excited, if anything I just feel scared and worried! I took another frer when I should have waited a few days, the line are still pretty similar and the ic looks bit darker. I used very concentrated fmu this morning whereas the other times my pee looked very diluted.

Still another 4 days left for AF to arrive.


----------



## Button#

Completely normal BabyJan. I think all of us felt like that. Hopefully you'll be able to relax a teeny bit once AF doesn't show.


----------



## babyjan

Having no symptoms doesn't help either!

Let us know how your scan goes x


----------



## Button#

Scan went great, baby did a little dance for me!


----------



## babyjan

Aww that's sounds amazing!! Glad it went well :happydance:


----------



## dove830

10 dpo.....negative test....The last 2 cycles AF has arrived on 10 dpo. Big temp drop this morning, but was up a lot with Lucas who isn't feeling well...I would think that would raise my temp though, right. Not looking good ladies, and I'm super down about it this time :cry:


----------



## Button#

Sorry dove. My temp would go down if I was up a lot with LO. I stopped temping after I confirmed Ov in the end as I found temping in the TWW far too stressful.


----------



## dove830

Button# said:


> Sorry dove. My temp would go down if I was up a lot with LO. I stopped temping after I confirmed Ov in the end as I found temping in the TWW far too stressful.

I don't think I could stop temping for the tww...the not knowing would drive me as crazy as knowing, lol. I'm going to hold on to hope that my temp went down, lol....4.5 hours of 10 dpo left. Sorry to be Debbie Downer, I really am excited for everyone:) I'm just ready to join in on the fun! OH asked me if I had thought about when we would stop trying this morning. I hadn't even considered it. I want a little one close to Lucas in age. We're coming up to a 2 year age gap now.


----------



## Button#

We're all here for you dove. I'm not getting the age gap I wanted either.


----------



## dove830

Temp went up again, but negative hpt at 11 dpo, doesn't look good. Good news is that I've officially gained a day on my lp:thumbup:


----------



## Tasha S.

Dove: Your chart looks GREAT!!!!! :flower: You're def not out yet. I've read that sometimes implantation happens as late as CD 12...and you've made it to 11 dpo so far, that's great! :happydance:

Button: So glad you had a great scan!!! :kiss:


----------



## dove830

My chart is the ONLY thing that is giving me even the teensiest bit of hope....


----------



## lolly25

Congrats Babyjan x

Made up your scan went well Button x

How's things today Dove ? X


----------



## Tasha S.

Dove: I'm so sorry AF showed! :cry: But at least you had an 11 day luteal phase! That's good stuff! :hugs: xoxo


----------



## dove830

Hi...yep. CD3 today....my stupid sensitive pregnancy tests showed up today....kicking me when I'm down :s Hoping I O before CD 21 this cycle....cycle 5


----------



## Tasha S.

Fx for you Dove!!!! :hugs: I hope this cycle brings you great news!! Hang in there!

How are the new mamas doing?? :flower: I hope you're getting enough rest!

How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## Button#

Very tired today, had a flu jab yesterday and my arm was sore so I struggled to sleep last night. 
How are you Tasha?


----------



## Tasha S.

Ohh, Button, I hope your arm comes back to normal soon! I've never had a flu shot before!

I am counting down the weeks until December! :haha: My life is hectic right now, I'm finishing up the last year of my undergraduate degree. I'm studying to be a highschool teacher, and right now I'm doing a semester-long placement in a highschool. It takes a lot of energy, and not being with Ana all day is hard for me! Also, my DH was working evenings up until now (I started my placement 6 weeks ago), so I literally wouldn't see him on week days. He's starting day shift this week, so we're so excited! I cannot wait to graduate!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Button#

Sounds like hard work. I hope the holidays come quickly for you.


----------



## Tasha S.

How are all you ladies?!?! It's been so quiet on here lately! :flower: xox


----------



## Button#

Hi Tasha. We told my inlaws and our brothers yesterday so all our immediate family know now. We put a t shirt on LO that said best big brother and it took the in laws an hour and a half to figure it out. They even asked what it said on his t shirt, read it and still didn't get it straight away.


----------



## dove830

Plugging along, CD15, day 2 of EWCM....guessing another 3 or 4 days until +opk, and another 2 days after that before O day...hopefully around the 18th.

How are you feeling, Tasha?

Button, are you out officially now, or just to family?


----------



## Button#

Good luck dove!

I'm out to family and one or two close friends. Will tell everyone else after my nt scan tomorrow.


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey girls, just stopping by to check in. How is everyone?


----------



## Button#

Aw she's so cute!


----------



## Tasha S.

DeeDee: Brooklyn is adorable!!!!!!!!!! What a cutie pie!!! :kiss:


----------



## snowflakes120

Adorable Dee Dee!

Just checking in to say baby is here. Kennedy Marie was born Oct.8 at 7:59am weighing 5lbs10oz and 18.5". Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Button#

Congrats snowflakes!!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Huge congrats, Lisa!!!! We would love to see a pic if you have time!! :kiss: How is your recovery coming along? If I remember correctly, you had a RCS. Thinking of you! 

Dove: How is your cycle going? I don't see crosshairs yet on your chart, but your CM is looking good! :winkwink: I'm doing well, thanks! :flower: I'm finishing up the 8th week of a 15 week field experience, so it's definitely nice to be over the half-way point! :happydance:


----------



## dove830

Pretty sure today is O day!!


----------



## Tasha S.

YAY Dove!!! :happydance:


----------



## krystinab

Just stopping by to check on you ladies


----------



## Mariahs Mom

hey ladies!! How is everyone?


----------



## snowflakes120

Been months since last check in for everyone. Hope all is well!!


----------



## dove830

I have stayed away from the entire board for the last couple of month. After 10 months, we are still, frustratingly, ttc.

Hope our preggo ladies are doing well, andthose that have had their babies are doing fine!!

Would love to see some updates!! :)


----------



## shellideaks

All good here, working on growing number 4 :) 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Jessica28

All is well here. Possibly ttc #2 in Nov.


----------



## krystinab

its been such a long time. just stopping by to say HEY!


----------



## mammaspath

Hi Kristina!! How are you?! How's that baby? You ready for another one yet?


----------



## Hayaddie

For some reason it just popped into my head that I should check and see if this thread is still here.... AND IT IS! 

The ladies I met on this thread helped me through such a rough time and it is crazy to look back and see that all of the "originals" have toddlers and some have even had two since we started this thread! 

Bev?! Where are you?! :)

I hope everyone who finds this has as much luck as us! **Baby Dust**


----------



## Jessica28

I am expecting #2 in March praying all goes well but keeping it.a secret for now!


----------



## jrowenj

Hi ladies!!!!


----------



## Jessica28

Hey!! Nice to see this thread is still around.. How is everyone?


----------



## Tasha S.

Hi girls!!!!! #3 on board for me now! I was so surprised to see this thread again!

Jessica: How are you?!


----------

